# [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*[Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​* Vorwort*Hallo zusammen, in diesem Thread findest du alle wichtigen Infos rund um das Thema SSD. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt in der Kaufberatung, Kaufentscheidung und der wichtigsten Begriffserklärungen zu dieser Technologie. Darüber hinaus, findet man eine Liste der häufig gestellten Fragen, bekannter Probleme und deren Lösungsansätze und unzählige Benchmark Ergebnisse vieler glücklicher SSD Besitzer. Zur einfacheren Navigation, einfach auf den entsprechenden Eintrag im Inhaltsverzeichnis Klicken. Wenn du nach dem Durchstöbern der einzelnen Beiträge noch offene Fragen haben solltest, Poste sie einfach  hier rein und wir werden versuchen, sie dir schnellstmöglich zu beantworten 
​* Inhaltsverzeichnis*1. Das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger1.1 Lohnt es sich eine SSD zu Kaufen?!
1.2 Warum sind SSD schneller als HDD?
1.3 Welche SSD soll ich mir nur kaufen?!
1.4 Wie groß sollte meine SSD sein?
1.5 Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit einer SSD aus?
1.6 Wie richte ich meine SSD richtig ein (Einbau und Windows Installation)
1.7 Was sollte auf die SSD, was auf eine HDD installiert werden?
1.8 Übersicht der wichtigsten Abkürzungen und Begriffe       ​2. FAQ für Fortgeschrittene (Häufig gestellte Fragen)
3. Troubleshooting und Lösungsansätze3.x SSD weist zu geringe Schreibwerte auf
3.x Wie setzte ich meine SSD zurück (Secure Erase)
3.x SSD weist allgemein eine zu geringe Leistung auf
3.x Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?
3.x Trotz aktivierten AHCI im BIOS ist meine SSD zu schlecht
3.x Von bestehender SSD auf eine neue SSD umsiedeln
3.x Mir wird ein falscher Alignment angezeigt in AS SSD
3.x "Frozen Status" der SSD beim Secure Erase​4. Benchmark und Überwachungstools für SSD
 5. Vergleichsergebnisse mit anderen SSD's
6. Vergleich der Alltagsleistung einer SSD zur HDD
7.  Vergleich der Alltagsleistung einer SSD in einem Leistungsschwachen Laptop
8. Vergleich der Leistung einer SSD zur HDD in Spielen

9. Treiberlinks zu AHCI Controllern und sonstige Erkenntnisse9.x Treiberlinks zu den zwei gängigsten Onboard AHCI Controllern
9.x Stärken und Schwächen der einzelnen SSD Controller
9.x Stärken und Schwächen von SATA3 Controllern
9.x Betrieb einer SSD unter den verschiedenen Betriebssystemen​10. Besonderheiten der Sandforce SSD's
10.x Vorwort zu den Sandforce SSD's
10.x Warum erreiche ich die vom Hersteller versprochene Geschwindigkeit nicht?!
 10.x Warum brechen die Schreibwerte in so kurzer Zeit ein?!
 10.x Wie viel Platzt sollte ich auf meiner Sandforce SSD frei lassen?
 10.x Der TRIM Befehl und Sandforce SSD​


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*[Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*1. Das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*[▲]


Spoiler



*Quicklinks:**1.1 Lohnt es sich eine SSD zu Kaufen?!*
*1.2 Warum sind SSD schneller als HDD?*
*1.3 Welche SSD soll ich mir nur kaufen?!*
*1.4 Wie groß sollte meine SSD sein?*
*1.5 Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit einer SSD aus?*
*1.6 Wie richte ich meine SSD richtig ein (Einbau und Windows Installation)*
*1.7 Was sollte auf die SSD, was auf eine HDD installiert werden?*
*1.8 Übersicht der wichtigsten Abkürzungen und Begriffe*​*1.1 **Lohnt es sich eine SSD zu Kaufen ?!* [▲]_"Hast du es Leid, immer so lange warten zu müssen, bis dein Windows gebootet und einsatzbereit ist?__ Nach dem Doppelklick auf eine Datei zieht sich die Zeit __wie ein Kaugummi__ bis deren Inhalt erscheint? Gehörst du auch zu den Leuten, die beim starten einer Anwendung immer in die Küche rennen um sich einen Kaffee zu machen? Geht es dir auf den Keks, dass deine Festplatte die lauteste Komponente in deinem Silent PC ist?!__ Wieso quälst du dich dann noch  länger?! Es gibt eine Lösung gegen all diese Probleme, dass Zauberwort  heißt SSD! *Teleshopping Sprüche auspack...Hust* _"

Ne jetzt mal im ernst, ich kenne kein Hardware Upgrade der letzten 15 Jahre, der so einen unglaublichen Leistungsschub in den PC gebracht hat wie eine SSD! Man muss das einfach mal erlebt haben. Man wird seinen PC nicht mehr wiedererkennen!

_ "Ich schalte meinen PC ein...es vergehen ca. 20 Sekunden bis das schwarz weiße Zeugs rum ist ...*gähn*__Doch dann wird die SSD Rakete gestartet...es vergehen nicht einmal weitere 12 Sekunden und schon erscheint die Anmeldemaske!__ Wow...Träume ich gerade? Vor lauter  Vorfreude noch schnell sein Passwort eingeb und Enter drück...Man will  schon aufstehen und in die Küche rennen...__ doch dann nach __weiteren wenigen Sekunden...was soll ich sagen, mir fällt die Kinnlade runter! __Alles ist schon fertig geladen?!  Hä?! Wo sind den diese 3 Minuten+ lade Orgien von früher hin?!__ Keine Ahnung...Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall nicht vermissen, den "Boot"-Kaffee schon!^^" _

So, oder so ähnlich wird es wohl den meisten User ergangen sein, die zum ersten mal Kontakt mit einer SSD hatten. Und das beste daran, dieser zustand bleibt  auch über Monate hinweg stabil und ist recht unabhängig wie sehr ihr  euer System mit Software zumüllt. Dieser Effekt, dass Windows immer langsamer und träger wird mit der Zeit  kann mit einer SSD ad acta gelegt werden und ist somit Schnee von  gestern! Was den einen oder anderen Silent Freak vlt. noch interessieren könnte,  eine SSD weist absolut keine  Geräusch-, Vibrations- und  Wärmeentwicklung auf. Aufwendige Geräuschdämmung, Entkopplungen vom Gehäuse und Kühlung wie  bei den HDD entfallen gänzlich (in einem Silent System) beim einsatz  einer SSD.

 Lange rede kurzer Sinn, in meinen Augen gibt es  nichts geileres als eine SSD als Systemplatte. Der Geschwindigkeitsschub  ist unvorstellbar! Lasst euch nicht abschrecken von den geringen  Speicherkapazitäten und deren Preisen, bei einer SSD zahlt man die  Leistung, nicht den Speicherplatz. Und dieses neuartige Viagra für den PC gibt es  bereits ab 100€...Ihr könnt 2.000€ für eine neue CPU, RAM, MB, 10 HDD  für einen RAID0 ausgeben und werdet dennoch nicht den gleichen Effekt erreichen, wie ihr es allein mit nur einer SSD schaffen könntet. 

Hierzu ein kurzes Video, um die Leistung einer SSD in der Praxis zu veranschaulichen! Geöffnet wurden 9 Programme auf einmal, aber weil das allein zu langweilig wäre, läuft noch der Virenscanner und das Video mit 500MB  wurde während der Aufnahme noch parallel auf die SSD geschrieben! Ohne Virenscanner und Videoaufnahme brauchen die 9 Programme nur sagenhafte 4s Startzeit!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trMBjv09GHA​ 
Darüber hinaus, solltet ihr auch mal einen blick in den Menüpunkt _"Direkter Vergleich der Alltagsleistung einer SSD zur HDD_" hineinwerfen, die einer SSD eine Leistungssteigerung zwischen 100% in Einzelanwendungen und unglaublichen *1300%* im Multitasking Test bestätigen! Fragt euch mal ernsthaft, mit welchem Hardwareupgrade der letzten Jahre  habt ihr ähnliche Leistungssteigerungen hereinholen können?^^​*1.2 **Warum sind SSD schneller als HDD?*[▲]Im Gegensatz zu einer HDD, die eure Daten auf einer Magnetplatte speichert, besitzen SSD's Flash Zellen. Diese Technik ist schon länger aus dem Bereich der USB-Stick's bekannt. Flash Zellen sind rein elektrisch "auslesbar" und daher müssen in einer   SSD keine Bauteile physikalisch bewegt und positioniert werden. Anders sieht es bei den herkömmlichen HDD aus. Hier fliegt ein Lesekopf   über die sich drehenden Magnetplatten und liest die Daten aus. Diese Positionierung des Lesekopfes dauert im Verhältnis wahnsinnig lange.

 Doch was macht eine SSD zu unglaublich schnell? Hierzu sollte man wissen, dass es zwei arten von lesen und Schreibvorgänge in der digitalen Verarbeitung gibt. Zum einen wäre das die sequenziellen Zugriffe und zum anderen die Random Zugriffe auf einem Datenträger. Sequenzielle Datenzugriffe kommen besonders dann häufig vor, wenn große   Datenmengen nebeneinander auf dem Datenträger abgelegt sind. Dies ist besonders dann der Fall, wenn es um Filme oder auch in selten fällen um Games mit großen "Leveldateien" handelt. Random Zugriffe kommen vor allem dann zustande, wenn viele kleine Dateien geladen werden müssen! Dieser Fall tritt in der Praxis viel häufiger auf, als die sequenziellen Datenzugriffe. Viele kleine Daten müssen immer dann geladen werden, wenn ihr euer System Bootet oder ein Programm starten   wollt. Die Autostart Einträge sind logischer weise auch voll davon   betroffen.

 Eine HDD braucht durch das Positionieren des Lesekopfes von Datei zu   Datei ca. 12ms (0,012s) um sie dem System zur Verfügung stellen zu   können. Durch den Wegfall der mechanischen Bauteile, kann eine SSD einzelne Dateien bereits in 0,2ms (0,0002s) bereitstellen! In der Praxis sieht das ganze dann so aus, dass eine HDD im Random betrieb gerade mal 0,5 mb/s erreicht eine SSD jedoch mehr als 20 mb/s ! Was das für das Booten von Windows heißen könnte, kann sich jeder selber ausmalen. Ich habe ein identisches Windows Backup mal auf eine SSD und einmal auf eine HDD eingespielt. Somit mussten beide Systeme exakt das gleiche laden. Auf der SSD war das Betriebssystem bereits nach 20s einsatzbereit wogegen das System auf der HDD noch nach ca. 2 min. immer noch am laden der Sidebar beschäftigt war!​*1.3 **Welche SSD soll ich mir nur kaufen?!*[▲]Diese Frage kann so pauschal nicht  beantworten werden! Jeder Controller bringt seine eigenen Vor- und Nachteile mit sich die jeder selber Abwegen sollte. Man kann aber ruhigen Gewissens sagen, mit keiner aktuell verfügbaren SSD macht man Grundsätzlich was Falsch! Im Alltag wird man definitiv keinen unterschied feststellen können zwischen den verschiedenen Herstellern. Aufgrund der Problematik der "Aktualität" bitte ich euch, zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt einfach im Thread nachzufragen, welche SSD aktuell der Renner ist!
​*1.4 **Wie groß sollte meine SSD sein?*[▲]In erster Linie muss jeder selber wissen, wie viel Geld er für eine SSD ausgeben kann und möchte. Und je größer das Budget, je größer kann auch die SSD dann ausfallen. Jeder sollte sich zuerst mal im klaren darüber sein, was er alles auf seine SSD tun möchte. Hierzu eine kleine Hilfestellung.


 < 60 GB _| Nur zu empfehlen, wenn man sich auf das nötigste beschränken kann und will. In diesem Fall das nackte OS mit wenigen Programmen wie z.B. Firefox und co._
= 60 GB _| Darauf hat das OS und alle gängigen Programme locker platz. Wenn man keine Filme, Games und Musik drauf machen will ist diese Größe meine klare Kaufempfehlung. Eine große, parallel betriebene HDD als Datengrab natürlich vorausgesetzt!_
> 60 GB | _Mit einer 120GB SSD ist man meiner Meinung nach bestens ausgestattet. Abgesehen von OS und allen Programmen, hat man noch genügend platz für das eine oder andere Lieblingsgame!_
*1.5 **Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit einer SSD aus?*[▲]Theoretisch halten SSD länger als jede HDD, weil sie keine mechanischen Bauteile besitzen, die Kaputt gehen können. Darüber hinaus sind SSD auch unempfindlicher gegenüber Hitze/Kälte und Stöße/Vibrationen als ihre HDD Kontrahenten. Langzeiterfahrungen aus der Praxis hat natürlich noch keiner. Aber wie   bei jedem elektronischem Gerät, sind spontane Totalausfälle natürlich   nicht auszuschließen. HDD besitzen, einen Elektromotor, Lesekopf, Lager, Elektronik,   Dauermagneten, Magnetisch beschreibbare Platten und eine Luftdichte   Versiegelung (Schutz vor Staub). Alles in allem also eine menge mechanische Bauteile! Da wundert es einen   eher, warum die teile nicht alle 12 Monate ab rauchen! Bei dem Ausfall   nur einer Komponente, kommt es i.d.R. zum Totalverlust.

Und aus was besteht eine SSD? Eigentlich nur aus einem Haufen Silizium   und von mir aus noch Kondensatoren und Spannungswandler! Auf jeden Fall   kein einzig mechanisch bewegliches teil! Sterben die Flashzellen, nimmt nur die Speicherkapazität ab. Stirb der Controller kommt es zu einem Totalverlust. Das wars eigentlich schon. Jetzt werden die meisten sagen,   ja aber Flashzellen des Typs MLC kann man doch nur 10.000 mal   beschreiben! Ist das nicht extrem wenig?!Ja das ist durchaus richtig. Hierzu allerdings eine kleine Rechnung warum das doch eine ganze Menge ist!

Angenommen du hast eine 60 GB SSD...Die Flashzellen können 10.000 mal beschrieben werden. Das heißt auf gut deutsch, du kannst 10.000 mal jeden Tag 60GB auf die SSD schreiben bis sie hinüber ist. 10 000 tage / 365 tage = macht also 27 Jahre Dauerbeschuss @ 60GB pro Tag! Das ist recht ordentlich für eine OS platte. Also ich denke, man sollte sich da nicht verrückt machen lassen. Und   wenn sie auch nur 10 Jahre hält ist das ja auch ein gutes Stück. Vor spontanen Totalausfällen ist man natürlich auch bei SSD nicht   gefight! Deshalb, immer schön ans Backup denken, egal ob SSD oder HDD^^​*1.6 **Wie richte ich meine SSD richtig ein (Einbau und Windows Installation)*[▲]

SSD aussuchen, Kaufen, bezahlen, entgegennehmen und Auspacken
Falls nötig, SSD mit dem mitgelieferten Einbaurahmen verschrauben und in den Rechner/Laptop einbauen
SSD am SATA Kabel und Stromversorgung anschließen
Andere HDD übergangsweise abklemmen (Vor allem wenn ein OS drauf vorhanden ist)
Computer/Laptop einschalten und ins BIOS gehen
 Nach dem Eintrag SATA Controller suchen und den AHCI Modus Aktivieren
 BIOS speichern und verlassen
 Windows 7 DVD einlegen und von dieser Booten
 Bei dem Setup die unkonfigurierte SSD auswählen (SSD nicht von Hand formatieren/partitionieren)
 Warten bis das Windows Setup fertig ist
 Wichtigste Treiber und seine benötigten Programme Installieren
 SSD benchen, Ergebnisse hier uploaden und auf unser Feedback warten^^


Falls ihr nun eure alte/andere HDD wieder anschließen solltet, im  BIOS darauf achten das die Bootpriorität bei der SSD liegt (also erste  Stelle)
 Wenn ihr die Leistung/Benchmark eurer SSD vergleichen wollt, schaut mal unter Menüpunkt " 8. Vergleichsergebnisse mit anderen SSD's" rein
*Fertig...dass war's eigentlich schon. Wie ihr seht, kann man eine SSD eigentlich wie ein HDD behandeln.** Man darf sie halt nur nicht Formatieren, defragmentieren, dauernd  benchen und ganz wichtig, ihr solltet sie im AHCI Modus rennen lassen!*


(*Option!* für Fortgeschrittene) Es kann von  Vorteil sein, seine SSD vor der Installation erst mal grundsätzlich zu  reseten (Secure Erase, Anleitung hier im Thread!)
(*Option*! für Fortgeschrittene) Im Bezug auf SSD bringt es Oft Vorteile, dass BIOS seines Mainboards upzudaten (Thema SMART Fehler)
 (*Option!* für Fortgeschrittene) Das gleiche gilt auch für die Firmware der SSD. Diese erscheinen in recht häufigen Abständen (ca. 4/Jahr)
 (*Option!* für Fortgeschrittene) Sein neues Windows 7  für den Betrieb von SSD nach der Anleitung von Elementardrachen  Konfigurieren --> Klick mich
(*Option!* für Fortgeschrittene) Um etwas Speicherplatz zu gewinnen, Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher manuell einstellen (ca. 0,5 bis 1 GB reichen in der Regel dicke)
(*Option!* für Fortgeschrittene) Um etwas Speicherplatz zu gewinnen empfiehlt es sich, die "Hibernate File" zu deaktivieren/löschen (Ruhemodus-File)
*1.7 **Was sollte auf die SSD, was auf eine HDD installiert werden?*[▲]Im allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass man seine SSD nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen muss! Auf die SSD sollte als Grundausstattung das Betriebssystem und *alle *benötigten Programme Installiert werden. Dazu zählen für mich der Browser, eMAIL Programm, Office, Brennprogramm, Videotools und was man sonst noch braucht. Wenn man nicht genug Speicherplatz auf der SSD hat, kann man sich noch überlegen, ob man die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows abschält bzw. verschiebt und die Hibernate File deaktiviert. Das bringt in der Summe gute 8GB mehr Speicherplatz. Von solchen Tipps,    seine Temp Ordner oder sogar der User Ordner auszulagern halte ich nicht soviel. Wenn der Platz da ist, nutzt ihn auch! Das gleiche gilt für Savegames, Dokumente und co.

Was in meinem Augen nichts auf einer SSD zu suchen hat, da der Speicherplatz einfach noch zu teuer ist, sind folgende Dinge.

Backup-Files seines Systems
Musik-Files|MP3|Alben
Videos|Filme|Homevideos
Games in Massen
ISO-Archive
Riesige Bilderarchive egal ob Private Fotos oder einfach nur Hintergrundbilder
Defragmentierung-Tools!!! Aber nicht weil sie kein Platz hätten, sondern sie Gift für die SSD sind
Darüber hinaus, profitieren die hier genannten Sachen kaum bis gar nicht von einer SSD. Spiele würde ich nur auf eine SSD installieren, wenn man genug Speicherplatz zur Verfügung hat. Sie skalieren auch recht gut mit der Leistung einer SSD. Mehr FPS darf man nicht erwarten, aber die Ladezeiten verkürzen sich doch teilweise drastisch im Vergleich zu einer HDD.​*1.8 **Übersicht der wichtigsten Abkürzungen und Begriffe*[▲]_SSD
_ Solid State Drive (dt. ~Flashzellenfestplatte, USB Stick für den Einbau in den Rechner^^)_

HDD_ 
  Hard Disk Drive (dt. ~herkömmliche Festplatten mit mechanischen Bauteile und sich drehendem Medium)_

SF SSD_ 
  Sandforce SSD (Sandforce ist der Name des Herstellers der Controller entwickelt und auf dem Markt vertreibt)_

OS
_Operating System oder auch besser bekannt unter Betriebssystem (BS) ala Windows, Linux, Mac OS und co._
 
SATA
_Serial Advanced Technology Attachment. Ist der Nachfolger von P-ATA (Parallel ATA, die alten breiten Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und beschreibt die mechanische Verbindung des Controller/MB mit der Hardware. I.d.R. SSD/HDD und CD/DVD/Blueray Laufwerken.
_
AHCI
_Steht für  Advanced Host Controller Interface. Ist ein Schnittstellenprotokoll zwischen dem SATA Controller und der Hardware. Es verfügt über einige befehle die der alte Standard (IDE) nicht konnte.  Diese bringen vor allem bei SSD einen guten Leistungsschub. Auch das dem einen oder anderen bekannten Hot-Plug (Laufwerkswechsel während dem Betrieb) von HDD beruht auf diesem Standard.
_
ICH9/10
_Ist der Southbridge Controller von Intel und steht für I/O Controller Hub. Er steuert unter anderem die SATA und USB ports._

RAID
_ Redundant Array of Independent Disks. Hier werden  mehrere HDD/SSD zu einem verbund zusammengeschlossen, um eine höhere  Datenrate zu erhalten (RAID0) oder um eine Redundanz seiner Daten,  sprich der Ausfall eines Datenträger führt nicht zum Verlust all seiner  Daten (RAID1) zu erreichen.
_
IDE
_Altes Protokoll für den Datenaustausch zwischen Controller und Hardware. Nicht für den Einsatz mit einer SSD empfohlen!_
 
TRIM_ _
_Wie der eine oder andere vlt. schon weiß, wird wenn  man eine Datei im Windows löscht, diese nicht wirklich gelöscht, sondern  nur der Eintrag/Verweis zu ihr im "Inhaltsverzeichnis" entfernt. Bei  HDD war das bisher an sich auch kein Problem, da HDD Dateien/Zellen  direkt überschreiben konnten, egal was vorher an der stelle war. SSD  sind allerdings leider hierzu nicht in der Lage. Sie müssen, bevor was  neues geschrieben werden kann, den Inhalt vorher erst mal leeren und  dann mit dem neuen Inhalt wieder füllen. Damit dies nicht erst geschieht  wenn es soweit ist, gibt es den TRIM Befehl, der vom OS an die SSD  gesendet wird. Dieser Befehl sagt der SSD nun also, die Datei wird nicht  mehr benötigt, lösche sie bitte aus dem Inhaltsverzeichnis UND aus den  Zellen. Somit steht beim nächsten Schreibzyklus eine Leere Zelle zur  Verfügung, kannst mit vollem Speed schreiben und die SSD muss nicht erst  umständlich die Zelle einlesen, Zelle löschen, Zelle schreiben. Das soll hier nur eine grobe Erklärung sein! An sich ist das ganze noch  etwas komplexer aber würde den Rahmen an dieser Stelle sprengen _
  
Wear Levelling
_Wear Levelling ist eine interne Funktion des SSD Controllers und unabhängig vom eingesetztem OS. Er sorgt dafür, dass die Zellen die bekanntlich nur begrenzt beschreibbar sind, so gleichmäßig wie möglich abnutzten. Bei einem Schreibvorgang nimmt der Controller immer jene freien Zellen, die am wenigsten Schreibzyklen aufweisen. Bei einem Schreibvorgang auf einem recht vollen Datenträger, werden allerdings auch belegte Zellen mit wenig Schreibzyklen auf jene Zellen verschoben die mehr Schreibzyklen aufweisen. Nach dem verschieben wird mit den Zellen die weniger Verschleiß aufweisen weitergearbeitet. Mit dieser Technik ist am ehesten sichergestellt, dass die SSD über ihren gesamten Lebenszyklus gleichmäßig altert und nicht einfach leere Zellen kaputt geschrieben werden hingegen belegte Zellen kaum Verschleiß aufweisen.
_
MLC
_Multi Level Cell. Wird aktuell von den meisten Herstellern genutzt, da vor allem Preiswerter als SLC Speicherzellen. MLC können 2bits pro Zelle speichern und sind in der Regel ca. 10.000 mal beschreibbar. Der "Auslesevorgang" ist von dieser Abnutzung nicht betroffen!
_
SLC
_Single Level Cell. Man könnte diese Technik als Vorgänger der MLC Zellen nennen. Sie sind allerdings recht teuer in der Produktion und daher im Desktop Markt kaum noch anzutreffen. SLC Zellen können nur 1bit pro Zelle speichern sind aber dafür auch 10 mal haltbarer als MLC, sprich bis zu 100.000 mal beschreibbar. _

OCZ E wie Extended Versionen
_Das Extended steht hier für SF SSD mit kleinerem Reserve Bereich. Dieser Betrug anfangs ca. 20% und wurde später auf 10% verringert. Um diese zwei Versionen besser auseinander zu halten, hat OCZ aus Markt-strategischen gründen den Begriff Extended eingeführt. Normaler weise sollten langsam aber sicher nur noch "extended" Versionen auf dem Markt erhältlich sein! Hat man eine "nicht Extended" Version erwischt oder die SF SSD zu einem recht frühen Zeitpunkt gekauft gibt es keinen Grund zur Panik! Alle OCZ SF SSD können auch per Firmware update zu einer "Extended" geflasht werden. Die 10% mehr Speicherplatz für Lau würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen!_

OCZ EX wie Enterprise Edition
_Um das durcheinander Komplett zu machen, hat OCZ noch ein Kürzel eingeführt...EX steht allerdings nicht für "Extended" wie eins weiter oben beschrieben, sondern stellt die Enterprise Sparte von OCZ dar. Verbaut sind SLC Flashzellen und daher für den Otto normal User eh nicht bezahlbar._

Reserve Bereich
_Da der SF Controller bekanntlich keinen Cache besitzt, wird ein gewisser Teil (idR. ca. 10%) der Flashzellen, die dem User nicht zur Verfügung stehen, für Organisatorische Aufgaben reserviert. Flashzellen die absterben werden ebenfalls durch Zellen aus dem Reserve Bereich ersetzt. Der Reserve Bereich *muss nicht* von der Angabe auf der SSD abgezogen werden, sondern kommt oben drauf! Der Käufer hat allerdings keinen Einfluss auf diesen Bereich, kann ihn nicht aus hebeln oder anderstweilig Aktiv davon  profitieren. 
_ 
Page/Block
_Die kleinste Einheit einer SSD sind die Flashzellen. Um den Verwaltungsaufwand etwas zu  verringern, werden diese Zellen in sogenannte Pages also Blöcke zusammengefasst. Diese Blöcke/Pages haben bei einer SSD eine Größe von  4KB und entsprechen ca. 16.000 Flashzellen bei MLC SSDs!_

4K
_4K steht für den Random, sprich Zufälligen zugriff auf einem Datenträger. Wie der Name schon sagt, ist die Datei-/Testgröße dabei 4kilobyte groß und wahllos auf dem Datenträger verteilt. Meines Wissens stellt das auch die kleinste Speichereinheit, sprich ein Block/Page einer SSD dar._

4K-Q32/64
_Als Grundlage hierfür dient die aus dem 4K Bereich bekannte Technik. Neu ist allerdings, dass nicht anfrage für anfrage an die SSD gesendet wird, sondern 32 (CDM) bzw. 64 (AS SSD) anfragen auf einmal auf die SSD ein hageln. Diese Technik beruht auf den NCQ Befehl, der Bestandteil des AHCI Protokolls ist und kann somit dazu verwendet werden zu diagnostizieren ob dieser Aktiv ist oder nicht. Da die SSD ja bekanntlich eine kaum messbare Zugriffszeit haben, sind die werte bei den gesammelten Kommandos schneller als bei einzelnen Anfragen und ein guter Leistungsindikator einer SSD, da sie 1:1 die Leistung im 4k Bereich und Zugriffszeiten widerspiegeln.

_NCQ_
Native Command Queuing. Dieser Befehl ermöglicht, dass mehrere Anfragen gleichzeitig an einen Datenträger abgesetzt werden und dieser selbst entscheidet, in welcher Reihenfolge sie abgearbeitet werden. _(Quelle Wikipedia)_
_
IOPS
_Steht für Input/Output Operations Per Second und sagt eigentlich nichts anderes aus, wie viele Operationen die SSD pro Sekunde Schaft. Typische angaben sind 10.000 bzw. 50.000 iops. Auch wenn der Unterschied krass klingt, wird man den unterschied im Alltag kaum bis gar nicht merken. Kaum ein Programm bzw. CPU ist aktuell in der Lage, so viele iops zu generieren welche die SSD Auslasten könnte. Synthetische Benchmarks sind zur Zeit die ein zigsten die das Schafen bzw. Simulieren._

SMART
_Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology. Ist  eine in  den SSD und HDD integrierte Technologie, um mehr über ihren  Status zu  erfahren. Insbesondere wie es um die Gesundheit der  Datenträger steht.

_Alignment_
Wurde im Menüpunkt "Troubleshooting, Problem Nr.5" behandelt
_
ATTO_ _
_ATTO ist eigentlich eine Firma. Sie hat das gleichnamige Benchmark Programm ATTO Disk Benchmark entwickelt. Bekannt wurde es vor allem, weil die Hersteller von Sandforce SSD dieses Programm gerne nehmen um ihre Laufwerke zu zertifizieren. Alle read/write werte die beim verkauf angegeben werden, wurden mit diesem Programm gemessen!
_
AS SSD TOOL
_Dieses recht junge Programm wurde von Alex Schepeljanski (AS) geschrieben und eignet sich hervorragend zum benchen von SSD. Warum die werte hier nicht so hoch werden wie unter ATTO liegt daran, dass vor allem SF SSD den Datenstrom von ATTO gut Komprimieren kann. AS SSD generiert zufällige Datenströme, der  Controller kann nicht mehr gut komprimieren und deswegen brechen die werte scheinbar ein. Kurz und Knapp : ATTO stellt das Maximum, AS SSD das Minimum dar, welche deine SSD im Alltag erreichen kann._

CDM_ 
CDM steht für CrystalDiskMark und  ist ein weiteres Benchmarkprogramm für SSD aber auch HDD. Die werte sind  auch hier geringer als in ATTO, weil CDM ebenfalls einen nicht komprimierbaren, zufälligen Datenstrom generiert mit dem gebencht wird!​


*2. FAQ für Fortgeschrittene:*[▲] 

Spoiler



_
__Q : Wie hole ich das Maximum aus meiner SSD heraus?_
A : Die SSD sollte an dem ersten Port eures Sata 3 Controller hängen. Da die meisten Mainboards i.d.R. zwei Controller besitzen, solltet ihr darauf achten, den Hauptcontroller eures MB zu nutzen! Soll heißen direkt am Intel SB/NB oder was es bei euch sein mag. Besonders wichtig, bevor ihr das OS installiert im BIOS den AHCI Modus vom SATA aktivieren! Ein nachträgliches umstellen ist zwar möglich, aber umständlicher.

_Q : Welches Betriebssystem kann den TRIM Befehl?_
A : Leider beherrscht nur das OS Windows 7 den TRIM Befehl. Vista sowie auch XP kann es nicht.

_Q : Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob der TRIM Befehl vom OS aktiv ist?_
A : Als Administrator in die cmd Konsole folgende Zeile eingeben:*fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify* _| Die Rückmeldung hat folgende Bedeutung: DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (OS Trim an) oder = 1 (OS Trim aus)__
_​_ Q : Wie richte ich mein OS am besten mit einer SSD ein?_
A : Dieses Thema wurde bereits exzellent vom User "Elementardrache" abgehandelt --> Klick mich

_Q : Wie kann ich meine SSD auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen? (Secure Erase)_
A : Hierzu gibt es eine gute Anleitung von Corsair --> Klick mich

_Q : Kann ich neben einer SSD noch einen HDD Raid betreiben?_
A : Ja das ist theoretisch problemlos möglich, mit einem Intel Controller habe ich selber einen eingerichtet.

_Q : Schadet zu vieles Benchen meiner SSD?_
A : Ja definitiv! Daher übertreibt es bitte nicht, es schadet der Lebensdauer enorm --> Klick mich

_Q : Seit ich den AHCI Modus aktiviert habe, dauert der BIOS POST viel länger! Ist das Normal?_
A : Ja ist leider so...Im AHCI Modus dauert das initialisieren von SSD' und HDD's vom Controller länger als im IDE Modus.

_Q : Ist eine kleinere SSD langsamer als eine größere SSD?_
A : Ja, idR. sind kleinere SSD langsamer als ihre größeren Geschwister. Im Alltag wird man allerdings kaum was von merken. Betroffen ist in erster Linie die Schreibleistung. Die Leseleistung ist durch die Bank weg gleich oder zumindest ähnlich.

_Q : Lohnt es sich von einer SSD auf eine neue SSD Generation umzusteigen?_
A : Der Sprung von einer HDD zu einer SSD ist enorm, keine Frage. Von einer SSD auf eine andere SSD umzusteigen lohnt sich nur in den seltensten fällen! Der unterschied im Alltag ist einfach zu gering. 

_ Q : Wie verhält sich eine SSD leistungsmässig in der Praxis?_
A : Hierzu möchte ich auf drei Videos verweisen: Booten, Stresstest_(Beschreibung bitte beachten!) _und Klickspeed vs. SSD^^

_Q : Ist es möglich, zwei SSD's in einem RAID zu betreiben?_
A : Ja das ist Grundsätzlich möglich, aber ich rate im allgemeinen davon ab, weil es im Alltag keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringt! Und das schlimmere, der TRIM Befehl wird nicht mehr unterstützt! Man erhält zwar eine höhere Seq. Read/Write Geschwindigkeit aber der für den im Alltag wichtigen 4k Random zugriff hat ein RAID0 gar keinen Einfluss. Das hängt mit dem zu hohen "minimalen" Stripe Size von in der Regel 16 KB+ zusammen. Soll heißen, jede Datei die kleiner als 16KB ist wird eh nur auf eine SSD abgelegt und der Vorteil vom RAID wird somit ausgehebelt!

_Q : Ist es möglich, ein Backup meiner HDD auf die SSD zu spielen?_
A : Ja das ist Grundsätzlich möglich, aber es wird dringend geraten, sein Windows neu aufzusetzen! Windows 7 stellt viele SSD spezifische Dinge bei der Installation ein und die würden durch ein HDD Klon verloren gehen!

_ Q : Wenn ich auf eine SSD umsteige, muss ich dann WOW neu installieren?_
A : Nein muss man nicht. WOW läuft auch auf deiner SSD ohne die Setup  Routine durchlaufen zu haben. Eine Kopie von einer HDD reicht vollkommen  aus.

_Q : Kann ich eine SATA3 SSD, wie z.B. die Crucial an einem SATA2 Port betreiben?_
A : Ja das geht, allerdings muss man dann auch damit leben, dass man nicht den vollen Speed der Crucial ausreizen kann.

_Q : Benötige ich um den vollen Speed eines RAID0 SSD Arrays nutzen zu können SATA 3 oder reicht auch SATA 2?_
A : Nein, um den vollen Speed von ca. 500 mb/s von 2 SF SSDs nutzen zu können reicht SATA 2 vollkommen aus, weil jeder Port für sich betrachtet werden muss. Soll heißen es stehen einem 2 x 300 mb/s zur Verfügung.

_Q : Sind die Schreibwerte einer SSD für eine Systemplatte relevant?_
A : Diese frage kann man nur mit einem Ja-ein beantworten. In erster Linie sind die Schreibwerte für eine Systemplatte recht irrelevant. Hier spielen vor allem die Lesewerte die wichtigste Rolle. Und dann auch nur die 4K Random Zugriffe. Hoher seq. Lesewert spielt für eine Systemplatte genauso wenig eine Rolle. Wenn man allerdings viel mit großen ISO Dateien händeln muss und die SSD als Temporärer De-Archivierungs Platte nutzt sind hohe Schreibwerte natürlich auch von Vorteil. Gravierende Unterschiede gibt es allerdings nach meiner Meinung nach nicht unter den verschiedenen SSD Herstellern!

_Q : Sollte man eine SSD manuell Formatieren?_
A : Nein, davon wird im allgemeinen abgeraten! Möglich ist es allerdings, wenn auch nur das Schnellformatierungsverfahren unschädlich ist.

_Q : Und warum sollte man eine SSD nicht manuell Formatieren?_
A : Das Problem mit der Formatierung ist, dass es keine Spuren oder Sektoren  auf einer SSD wie früher bei den HDD gibt. Wenn man nun eine SSD Formatiert heißt das für die SSD nur einen enorm hohen  Schreibaufwand und es kann passieren das der Alignment von  vorne bis hinten nicht mehr stimmt. Es kann auch passieren, dass Lücken entstehen und so Speicherplatz verloren geht. Corsair berichtet auch von Fällen wo die  SSD gar nicht mehr funktionierte. Beim schnell Formatieren wird nur  der MBR gelöscht, also der Ort wo die Parameter stehen, an welchen Platz  die Daten zu finden sind. Das ist eigentlich unschädlich, außer bei XP  und Vista, da gibt's von Natur aus Probleme mit dem Alignment. Unter win7 kann man die  Schnellformatierung ausführen, das ist unproblematisch. Ich rate aber  meistens dennoch davon ab, da viele unerfahrene User den Unterschied  zwischen schnell und normaler Formatierung nicht kennen und es dann zu  einer verhängnisvollen Verwechslung kommen kann mit all seinen Konsequenzen.(Original Beitrag stammt vom User Hulkhurdy1 und wurde mit freundlicher Genehmigung zur Verfügung gestellt!)​


*3. Troubleshooting und Lösungsansätze:*[▲]​


Spoiler



*Problem Nr. 1 *[SSD weist zu geringe Schreibwerte auf]*
*Falls eure Schreibwerte mal so aussehen sollten, wurden alle Flashzellen einmal beschrieben. Wenn euch dieses schlechtere zustand stören sollte, Hilft leider nur noch ein Rücksetzten der SSD auf Werkseinstellungen (Secure Erase)! Von diesem Problem sind insbesondere die Sandforce SSD betroffen. Bei den anderen Controllern tritt das normal nur auf, wenn Trim deaktiviert ist oder nicht greift. Wenn du dich weiter zu dieser Eigenart der Sandforce Controller belesen möchtest, dann --> Klick mich​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Wie setzte ich meine SSD zurück? (Secure Erase @ Sandforce SSD's)*

 Eine gute Anleitung für Sandforce SSD wie man diese zurücksetzt findest du hier --> Klick mich
Ergänzend möchte ich hierzu eine kurze Zusammenfassung vorstellen:



 Du machst ein Backup deiner SSD auf eine externe HDD. Ich empfehle hierzu das Programm Acronis True Image Home 2011.
Mit Acronis erstellst du ein Bootfähiges Medium inkl. Acronis Bootloader. Ich empfehle hierzu einen USB-Stick zu benutzen. CD Rohling geht aber genauso gut.
 Du besorgst dir das Programm HDD-ERASE (SECURE-ERASE) [...Freeware SE Utility]. Du erstellst dir, bevorzugt auf einem zweiten USB-Stick, ein Bootfähiges DOS mit Secure Erase drauf.
 PC Ausschalten und alle Geräte bis auf die SSD abklemmen (Sicher ist sicher, ist aber kein MUSS)
 PC wieder einschalten und ins BIOS reingehen. Damit Secure Erase deine SSD erkennen kann und richtig funktioniert, muss man den SATA Controller vom AHCI Modus wieder auf IDE umstellen.
 Darüber hinaus ist es besonders wichtig, den IDE/SATA Modus von _"_*Native IDE Mode" *auf _"*Legacy IDE Mode"*_ bzw. _*"Compatible IDE Mode*__*" *_umzustellen. Wenn man sie im _"_*Native IDE mode" * betreibt, wird sie von HDD Erase (Secure Erase) nicht erkannt und das Programm stürzt sogar ab!
BIOS Einstellungen speichern und verlassen.
Nun vom USB-Stick booten wo DOS und Secure Erase drauf ist.
 Bei manchen Board's muss man alle Laufwerke abklemmen und die SSD dann  erst wieder anschließen, wenn die DOS Eingabeaufforderung zu sehen ist (Thema Fehlermeldung "Frozen Status")
 Secure Erase, wie im Bericht von Corsair beschrieben durchführen!
 Wenn die SSD zurückgesetzt wurde, den PC wieder neu starten und ins BIOS rein
 Im BIOS angekommen, AHCI und den "Native IDE mode"wieder aktivieren. Einstellungen speichern und BIOS wieder Verlassen.
 Nun müsst ihr euren PC mit dem Acronis Bootloader USB-Stick Booten
 In Acronis angekommen, könnt ihr nun das Backup von eurer externen HDD wieder auf die SSD einspielen.
 Bei der Auswahl ob ihr den MBR auch wiederherstellen möchtet solltet ihr dieses bejahen bzw. das Häkchen setzen.
 Nachdem Acronis seine Arbeit vollendet hat, könnt ihr euren PC ausschalten und alle anderen HDD wieder anschließen.
 PC wieder einschalten und nun sollte euer Windows wieder ganz normal Booten als ob nichts gewesen wäre.
 Zu guter Letzt, solltet ihr euch darüber freuen können, dass die Schreibwerte wieder dem Werkzustand entsprechen dürften
*Problem Nr. 2* [SSD weist allgemein eine zu geringe Leistung auf]
Sind deine ATTO werte im Keller und du kommst vor allem im 4k read/write Bereich einfach nicht auf einen grünen Zweig, hat sich die letzten Wochen gezeigt, dass in 99% der fälle vergessen wurde der AHCI Modus im BIOS zu aktivieren! Deine Benchmarkergebnisse könnten ohne AHCI ungefähr so aussehen. Wenn dir AS SSD Benchmark auch noch den "pciide" in der Info Box anzeigt, ist es definitiv! Deine SSD rennt nicht im AHCI Modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*​Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
*"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System \CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci"*

Anschließend kannst du den PC Neustarten, im BIOS den AHCI Modus aktivieren und danach Windows wieder ganz normal starten.​*Problem Nr. 3 *[Trotz aktivierten AHCI im BIOS ist meine SSD zu schlecht]
Ich habe AHCI im BIOS aktiviert, aber die SSD ist immer noch so langsam im 4K Bereich?! Außerdem zeigt mir AS SSD Tool an, dass der "pciide" Treiber aktiv ist für die SSD. Was ist da schief gelaufen?*
*​*Lösung*​Du bist nicht der erste mit diesem "Hausgemachten" Problem  Ein Mainboard hat i.d.R. zwei SATA Controller. Diese kann man auch einzeln im BIOS einstellen. Mit anderen Worten, du hast AHCI für den einen Controller aktiviert, jedoch die SSD am anderen SATA Controller dran gehängt! Wie unter "FAQ" beschrieben, ist es dringend angeraten, den Hauptcontroller des MB zu benutzen. Bei einem INTEL System z.B. ist das der ICH9/10 Controller. Bitte entnehme deinem Handbuch, welche Farben die SATA Stecker auf dem MB haben, die zum Hauptcontroller gehören. Schließe deine SSD dann dort an und aktiviere den AHCI Modus für den Hauptcontroller. Falls dein Windows nicht mehr starten sollte, musst du den Controller erst wieder auf IDE stellen und den schritt *"Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?"* durchführen. Im Anschluss kannst du versuchen, den AHCI Modus wieder zu aktivieren.
​*Problem Nr. 4 *[Von bestehender SSD auf eine neue SSD umsiedeln]*
*Ich besitze bereits eine SSD, habe mir allerdings eine neue gekauft und möchte jetzt gerne alles auf die neue Mitnehmen und eine Neuinstallation vermeiden. Wie mache ich das jetzt am besten?​*Lösung *​Also grundsätzlich empfehle ich es, ein OS von eine HDD nicht auf eine neue SSD zu klonen. Bei einem SSD auf SSD klon will ich mal ein auge zudrücken  Hierzu meine schritt für schritt Anleitung:
​

 Acronis True Image Home 2011 von der Hersteller Homepage herunterladen (gibst auch als Demo!)
 Acronis True Image Home 2011 installieren und starten
 Über Extras und Werkzeuge --> Rescue Media Builder ein Boot-bares Medium inkl. Acronis Bootloader erstellen. (USB-Stick oder CD Brennen)
 Mit der Backup Funktion ein Backup seiner aktuellen SSD erstellen (Quelle alte SSD, Ziel Externe HDD/DVD/BR oder eine interne HDD ohne OS! *Ja nicht Sektor für Sektor Option nutzen!!*)
 Warten bis das Backup abgeschlossen wurde
 PC ausschalten
 Alte SSD abklemmen und neue dran
 PC wieder einschalten und vom zuvor erstellten Boot Medium den PC hochfahren
 Im "Mini" OS von Acronis die Restore auswählen und Bildschirmmenü folgen (Quelle zuvor erstelltes Backup, Ziel neue SSD!)
 Beim wiederherstellen darauf achten, dass der MBR wiederhergestellt wird UND auf der neuen SSD liegt.
 Wenn die Restore Funktion beendet wurde, Boot Medium entfernen und PC neu starten
 Nun sollte in der Regel der umzug bereits vollendet sein und ihr habt eine 1:1 Kopie eurer alten SSD
*Problem Nr. 5 *[Mir wird ein falscher Alignment angezeigt in AS SSD]*
*Ich habe mir das Tool AS SSD heruntergeladen und ausprobiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Alignment falsch zu sein scheint bei meiner SSD. Was hat dieser wert zu bedeuten, wie kann ich den Wert richtig stellen und warum ist er ausgerechnet bei SSD so wichtig? ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Lösung*

Der einfachste weg ist es, sein Windows einfach nochmal neu aufzusetzen. Hierzu einfach die SSD im Setup zuerst "löschen" und den Rest das Windows Setup machen lassen. Wir hatten allerdings schon mal den Fall hier im Forum, wo das allein leider nicht geholfen hat. In diesem Fall muss die SSD sogar zuvor noch mit Secure Erase vollständig zurück gesetzt werden, damit der Alignment wieder richtig angelegt werden kann. Dies tritt insbesondere dann auf, wenn entgegen allen Warnungen von uns die SSD doch von Hand "langsam" sprich voll formatiert wurde!

Es gibt auch Mittel und Wege, wie man den Alignment von Hand umstellen kann, ohne sein System neu aufsetzten zu müssen. Ich habe mir zwar die diversen Tutorials die so im Netz kursieren mal angeschaut, muss aber zugeben, dass man dazu schon ganz schön tief in die Trickkiste greifen muss und eine gewisse Grundlage über PC vorhanden sein sollte. Und ob es nicht schneller geht sein System neu aufzusetzen ist auch mal dahingestellt! Wer sich allerdings trotz aller bedenken trotzdem dazu entschlossen hat, den Alignment von Hand zu ändern kann sich hier mal einlesen -->* Klick mich*​_Hintergrundwissen zu Alignment im Bezug auf SSDs_
Die   kleinste Einheit einer SSD sind die Flashzellen. MLC (Multi Level Cell)   können pro Zelle 2 Bits speichern. SLC (Single Level Cell) können nur   ein Bit pro Zelle speichern. Um den Verwaltungsaufwand etwas zu   verringern, werden diese Zellen in sogenannte Pages also Blöcke   zusammengefasst. Diese Blöcke/Pages haben bei einer SSD eine Größe von   4KB und entsprechen ca. 16.000 Flashzellen!
_Aber was hat das alles mit dem Alignment zu tun?_
 Der Alignment ist der Offset einer SSD der ihr sagt, wo die erste Partition der SSD genau auf den physikalischen Start einer Page trifft. Den Alignment kannst du dir z.B. mit dem Tool "AS SSD Benchmark" anzeigen lassen. Wird der Wert Grün und mit dem Kürzel "OK" angezeigt ist alles in Ordnung. Ist der Wert Rot und ein Kürzel "Bad" folgt, muss man was dagegen tun. Man kann den wert auch selber überprüfen...lässt sich der Alignment durch "vier" (ein block = 4KB) teilen und geht auf, ist alles in Ordnung...gehts nicht auf stimmt der Alignment leider nicht. 
_Warum ist ein falscher Alignment schlecht bis sogar schlimm für die SSD?_
Wenn   der Offset, also der Alignment nicht passt, fängt der Datenbereich   nicht beim physikalischen Start einer Page an, sondern mitten in einer   Page. Wenn man jetzt   was auf die SSD schreiben möchte, wird immer ein Teil in die eine Hälfte   und der zweite Teil in die nachfolgende Page abgelegt. In der Praxis bedeutet dass also, dass die SSD für jeden Schreibvorgang nicht nur eine Page beschreiben muss sondern immer zwei Pages verbraucht. Das hat einmal zur folge, dass deine Schreibwerte fast um die Hälfte einbrechen und zum zweiten die Haltbarkeit der Zellen enorm leidet weil immer zwei Pages beschrieben werden müssen.
_Muss ich den Alignment selber einstellen?_
 Nein eigentlich muss man beim einrichten der SSD nichts beachten, Win7 erkennt die SSD als solche und stellt normal den Alignment gleich selber richtig ein. Probleme kann es geben, wenn man seine SSD selber Formatiert oder ein Backup einer HDD einspielt. Wie ich gehört habe, kann das Backuptool Acronis True Image Home 2010 auch einen falschen Alignment einstellen. Mit Acronis TI Home 2011 scheint es bestens zu funktionieren.Wenn du noch mehr zu diesem Thema wissen möchtest, dann schau mal hier --> Klick mich​*Problem Nr. 6* ["Frozen Status" der SSD beim Secure Erasen]Ich wollte meine SSD zurücksetzen, aber ich erhalte immer die Meldung, dass sich die SSD in einem "Frozen Status" befinden würde.

*Lösung*

Dieser Lockzustand kommt vom Windows und soll die SSD schützen. Ich würde empfehlen den PC auszumachen und ohne das Windows bootet es nochmal probieren. Geht es dann immer noch nicht, lasst Windows booten, macht einen Neustart und probiert es noch einmal.​


*4. Benchmark und Überwachungstools für SSD:*[▲]


Spoiler



*Die wichtigsten Benchmarktools für SSDs*Es gibt eine reihe von Benchmarktools die noch aus der HDD Zeit stammen, allerdings sind nicht alle durchgehend zum Benchen von SSD geeignet. Die aussagekräftigsten Benchmarktools für SSD (inkl. deren Bezugsquelle) findest du hier.

CrystalDiskMark ab Version 3.0
As SSD Tool
ATTO bench
HDTune
Ich bitte euch, wenn ihr eure Ergebnisse veröffentlichen wollt, ungefähr in dem Stil von Eintrag #6 zu Posten. Ich werde dann eure Ergebnisse auf der Startseite verlinken, damit sie nicht untergehen und andere User ihr Ergebnis mit euren vergleichen können  Falls bekannt, gibt pls auch an ob und wann ihr sie das letzte mal zurückgesetzt habt.​*Überwachungstool für SSD**s*Neben den üblichen Tools, die man schon von den HDD kennt, wie z.B. CrystalDiskInfo ist insbesondere das Tool "SSDlife" besonders gut um den zustand seiner SSD auszulesen. Ich finde das Tool in sofern nicht schlecht, weil man ohne großen Aufwand sieht, wie viel GB (read/write) man seiner SSD schon zugemutet hat  Wenn man es lang genug mitschreiben lässt, zeigt einem das Tool sogar an, wann die SSD voraussichtlich den Geist aufgeben wird!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier geht's zu den dazugehörigen Seiten im Sammelthread zu diesem recht interessanten Tool http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/123277-sammelthread-kaufberatung-benchmarks-und-diskusionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd-32.html#post2375450​


*5. Vergleichsergebnisse mit anderen SSD's*[▲]


Spoiler



Hierzu möchte ich euch recht Herzlich einladen, einen blick in meinen separaten AS SSD Thread zu werfen: *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread.html*​


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*[Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*6. Vergleich der Alltagsleistung einer SSD zur HDD*[▲]


Spoiler



*Vorwort
*An dieser stelle möchte ich einmal verdeutlichen, wie sich die Leistung einer SSD im Alltag bemerkbar macht.   Um die beste Vergleichbarkeit zu erzielen, wurde ein 1:1 Image der SSD    auf die HDD geklont. Somit herrschten aus Software sieht die gleichen    Bedingungen! Der Test wurde nach besten Wissen  und  Gewissen durchgeführt, Fehlerfreiheit und Vollständigkeit wie immer   jedoch ausgeschlossen. ​ *Hardwareumgebung
*
CPUIntel C2Q Q9450 @ 3,2 GHZRAM4GB Corsair XMS2 @ 800MHZ, 4CLMBGigabyte EX38-DS5 @ FW F5dNBIntel X38 (+ 0.05v)SBICH9R @ Intel RST Treiber 10.0.XBSWindows 7 64bitSSDCorsair Force F80 @ 90GB, FW 2.0HDDSeagate Barracuda 7200.10 @ 7200rpm, 250GB
*Messergebnisse*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|| Einzelanwendungen  | Multitasking Test | Gemeinsame Übersicht ||​*Legende*Gemessen   wurden mit einer Handystoppuhr oder die interne Anzeige der einzelnen   Anwendungen wurde herangezogen. Die Zeiten wurden zur Vereinfachung auf   bzw. abgerundet! Das erste Bild zeigt die Startzeiten der einzelnen   Anwendungen an. Das zweite Bild veranschaulicht, was passiert wenn man   alle Programme auf einmal öffnet während der Virenscanner aktiv ist.   Hierzu habe ich mir eine "Batch-Datei" geschrieben, die alle links auf   einmal aufmacht (bekannt aus meinem anderen YT Video). Natürlich wurden   zwischen den Einzeltest und dem Multitasking Test der Rechner neu   gestartet, um die werte durch den zugriff auf den RAM nicht zu   verfälschen. Der zweite Balken sagt, wie lange der Virenscanner noch   insgesamt aktiv war, während dem Multitasking Test. Ich denke es ist   mehr als beeindruckend, dass es dem Virenscanner recht egal ist, ob die   SSD ausgelastet ist oder nicht, er ist beinahe gleich schnell fertig  wie  wenn er allein tätig ist/war. Das Dritte und letzte Bild zeigt  beide  Bilder nochmals in der Übersicht. ​*Fazit*Ich denke   man kann sehr schön sehen, dass eine SSD immer schneller ist als eine   HDD. Besonders beeindruckend sind die Messwerte beim Booten und dem   Multitasking Test. Dieser zeigt recht schön, dass es einer SSD beinahe   egal ist, wie viel sie auf einmal öffnen muss. Dadurch das sie fast   keine Zugriffszeit besitzt, ist es ihr schlichtweg egal wie viel sie auf   einmal machen muss. Ganz anders sieht es da bei der HDD aus, diese   quellt sich doch sehr damit, wenn viele anfragen auf einmal auf sie ein   prügeln. Was auch dieser Test nicht rüber bringen kann, ist die   Tatsache, dass sich eine SSD um Welten agiler als jede HDD anfühlt und   das arbeiten einfach viel mehr Spaß macht!​


*7. Vergleich der Alltagsleistung einer SSD in einem Leistungsschwachen Laptop*[▲]


Spoiler



*Vorwort
*Aus  persönlicher Neugier wollte ich einmal testen, mit welchem  Leistungszuwachs man rechnen kann, wenn man eine SSD in einem etwas  älteren Laptop ihre Arbeit verrichten lässt.    Um die beste  Vergleichbarkeit zu erzielen, wurde ein 1:1 Image der eingebauten HDD  auf die SSD geklont. Somit herrschten aus Software sieht die  gleichen     Bedingungen! Der Test wurde nach besten  Wissen   und  Gewissen durchgeführt, Fehlerfreiheit und Vollständigkeit  wie  immer   jedoch ausgeschlossen. ​ *Hardwareumgebung
*
CPU: Intel Pentium M750 @ 1,86 GHZ (Single Core @ 533mhz FSB)RAM: 2GB KingstonTyp: Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook C1320D ; Bj. 2005NB/SB: Intel 915GM @ Intel TreiberBS: Windows XP (SP3) 32bitSSD: Corsair Force F80 @ 90GB, FW 2.0HDD: Samsung Spinpoint @ 5400rpm, 160GB
*Messergebnisse*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|| AS SSD Benchmark | CrystalDiskMark Bench | allgem. Alltagsleistung ||​*Legende*Die  Zeiten in der Allgemeinen Alltagsleistung wurden mit einer Handystoppuhr  gemessen. Die Zeiten wurden zur Vereinfachung  auf   bzw. abgerundet!  Die Bootzeit war allerdings äußerst schwer zu stoppen, weil man nicht  mit Gewissheit sagen konnte, wann der Boot wirklich fertig war. Über die  Messungen hinweg hing der Laptop am Stromnetz, damit die CPU Leistung  nicht gedrosselt wird. Der Laptop und die installierte Software stammt  aus dem Industrieellen Umfeld, daher nicht wundern wenn einem die  meisten hier genannten Programme noch nie im Leben über den weg gelaufen  sind. Sie sind allerdings so umfangreich und oder so schlecht  programmiert, dass sie immens viel Ressourcen fressen und mit nichts zu  vergleichen sind, was einem so im privaten Umfeld für gewöhnlich über  den weg läuft... ich sage nur 75s Startzeit von WinCC Flexible, was doch  sehr an den nerven zehrt ^^​*Fazit*Auch wenn  ein gewisser Leistungsschub mit der SSD zu spüren wahr, blieb der  sonstige "wow" Effekt jedoch aus bei mir. Was allerdings in Anbetracht  des Leistungsstarken QuadCore Desktop Systems aus dem Privaten Bereich  auch nicht weiter verwunderlich ist. Ich denke man sieht doch recht  schön, dass eine SSD allein auch keine Wunder bewirken kann. Eine  halbwegs moderne Plattform in der die SSD verbaut ist sollte es schon  sein, damit die SSD ihre volle Leistung entfalten kann. Der SingleCore  Pentium wirkt schon mit der HDD mehr als überfordert und die SSD zwingt  ihn dann vollends in die knie. Die CPU wirkt total überfordert, arbeitet  fast immer am Limit und ist der absolute Flaschenhals in diesem System.  Somit fällt mein Fazit recht eindeutig aus, eine SSD in einem  altersschwachen Laptop bringt zwar ohne zweifel einen frischen Wind in  seine alte Kiste aber eigentlich sollte es schon mindestens ein DualCore  CPU sein, um die Vorzüge einer SSD in vollen Zügen genießen zu können.  Wenn man allerdings nur ein bisschen im Internet surft oder hin und  wieder im Office Arbeitet, könnte vlt. sogar die SSD allein einem  vorkommen wie die absolute Frischzellen Kur für seinen in die Jahre  gekommen Laptop. ​*Sonstiges*Was  dieser Test noch am Rande gezeigt hat, ist die Tatsache warum wir immer  davor warnen, ein Image einer HDD auf eine SSD einzuspielen. Der  aufmerksame Leser hat vlt. schon feststellen können, dass das XP Image  den Alignment der SSD abgeschossen hat und dadurch die 4K Schreibwerte  ins bodenlose gefallen sind. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass ein frisch  aufgesetztes Betriebssystem, welches auf die SSD angepasst worden wäre,  gewiss noch etwas mehr Leistung aus der Kiste gekitzelt hätte, aber dies  hätte den Testzeitraum gesprengt. Eine weitere Randerscheinung die ich  mit der SSD im Laptop machen konnte, war die absolute (ich würde es  sogar "unheimliche") stille des Gesamtsystems. Das war mehr als  merkwürdig wenn der Laptop nun wirklich so gar keine Geräusche mehr von  sich gibt^^Auch wenn ich sonst der absolute Silentfreak bin, irgendwie  hat was gefehlt. Mir persönlich war das dann schon zu viel Silent^^Von  Handy ist man ja gewöhnt das sie keine Betriebsgeräusche von sich geben,  aber bei den Rechenknechten eben nicht.

Ich wollte eigentlich das Image des Laptops auch in meinem Desktop  Rechner testen, um besser eingrenzen zu können, wie sehr der SingleCore  Limitiert. Allerdings habe ich das OS vom Laptop nicht zum laufen  bekommen in der Desktop Umgebung. Anders herum hat es leider auch nicht  geklappt, soll heißen mein Windows 7 unter Laptop Hardware ging nicht,  weil man höre und staune, der mobile Pentium nicht 64bit tauglich ist XD​


*8. **Vergleich **der Leistung einer SSD zur HDD **in Spielen*[▲]


Spoiler



*Vorwort*
 An dieser stelle möchte ich zuerst ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an den User Vaykir aussprechen, der diesen Spiele Benchmark ermöglicht und ausgearbeitet hat. Die Ergebnisse zu diesem Test seht ihr direkt im Anschluss.​*Testhardware*
MB: Gigabyte p35-ds4 rev2.0CPU: Intel C2Q Q6600 @3,6 GhzRAM: 4GB Geil Evo OneGPU: MSI Radeon R5870SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300HDD: WD 7200rpm
*Ergebnisse *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das Linke Bild sind die Startzeiten der Games, das rechte die Ladezeiten von Spielständen.​*Fazit*_"Bei fast allen Spielen verringert sich die Startzeit des Spiels,  genau wie die Ladezeit eines Speicherstandes, bzw. __das Einloggen  deutlich. Ausnahmen bestätigen selbstverständlich wieder die Regel."_​Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen mit SSD und den lieben Games. In den meisten fällen kann man bis zu 100% zeit sparen beim Laden der Games. Wer also das nötige Kleingeld hat kann ruhig die games auf eine SSD schmeißen, man wird so gut wie immer eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung feststellen können. Für Leute mit einer kleineren SSD kann ich eigentlich nur raten, die aktuellen games die man spielt auf die SSD und wenn man sie durch hat auf eine HDD verschieben. Aber eins möchte ich klar stellen, mehr FPS darf man durch eine SSD nicht erwarten ​


*9. Treiberlinks zu AHCI Controllern und sonstige Erkenntnisse*[▲]


Spoiler



*Treiberlinks zu den zwei gängigsten Onboard AHCI Controllern*

Offizieller Intel AHCI/RAID RST Treiber 10.1

 Offizieller AMD AHCI/RAID Treiber 10.11
*Stärken und Schwächen der einzelnen SSD Controller*_Marvel (Crucial) Controller: _

Nachteil : Schwache Schreibwerte der Kleinen SSD
 Vorteil : Fast in allen Disziplinen den anderen SSD überlegen. Einzige     SATA3 SSD. Extrem hohe seq. Read/Write werte. Beste SSD für Gamer.
_
Indilinx Barefoot Controller: _

 Nachteil : Recht schwache 4k Schreibwerte
 Vorteil : Hohe 4K Readwerte, hohe Seq. Schreibwerte, Manuelle TRIM Tools Verfügbar

_ Intel Controller: _

Nachteil : Recht geringe seq. Schreibwerte
Vorteil : Sehr Pflegeleicht, gutes Tool von Intel Verfügbar, Manuelles Trimmen möglich, höchste IOP Leistung
_ 
Sandforce Controller: _
 
Nachteil    : Bei unkomprimierbaren Daten starker Rückgang der  Schreibwerte.  Kein   Manuelles TRIM Tool Verfügbar. Wenn alle Zellen  einmal  beschrieben   wurden, allgemein starker Rückgang der Schreibwerte.
 Vorteil : Extrem hohe Read/Write werte bei    gut Komprimierbaren  Daten. Daten werden komprimiert abgelegt dadurch    höhere Lebensdauer.  Beste Allrounder SSD​*Stärken und Schwächen von SATA3 Controllern*Zu diesem Thema kann ich leider nicht allzu viel sagen, da ich selber noch keine Erfahrung mit SATA3 Controller Sammeln konnte. Eins steht allerdings fest, zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt ist die Crucial RealSSD C300 noch die einzige SSD, die eine SATA3 Schnittstelle mitbringt. Alle andere SSD reizen streng genommen noch nicht einmal das SATA2 Protokoll voll aus! Ein Tipp abzugeben ist nicht ganz einfach, aber bezogen auf die  User berichte von *Vaykir [ Klick mich ] *und *Hulkhardy1 [ Klick mich ]* muss man zur zeit noch von dem Einsatz von SATA3 abraten! An dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Danke an die zwei für ihre kurzen SATA3 berichte und Benchmarks.​* Betrieb einer SSD unter den verschiedenen Betriebssystemen*Grundsätzlich kann man eine SSD in allen Betriebssystemen verwenden und von deren Vorteile profitieren! Aber ich rate dennoch dazu, sie unter Windows 7 zu betreiben. Der Grund hierfür, Windows 7 ist das einzige OS, dass den für den Betrieb einer SSD wichtigen TRIM Befehl beherrscht. Darüber hinaus, ist Windows 7 das einzige OS welches    eine SSD als solche erkennt und alles gleich richtig für deren    Betrieb  einstellt. Nutzt man die SSD mit Linux, XP, Vista oder MAC-OS, muss man damit rechnen, dass man seine SSD des öfteren reseten muss um immer wieder die volle Leistung zu erhalten. Auch mit einem falsch eingestellten Alignment muss gerechnet werden.
​


*10. Besonderheiten der Sandforce SSD's*[▲]


Spoiler



*Vorwort zu den Sandforce SSD's*Sandforce SSD's bringen einige Besonderheiten mit sich, die ich aufgrund vieler nachfragen zusammen fassen möchte. Wie der eine oder andere vlt. schon mitbekommen hat, besitzen Sandforce SSD's einen in den Controller implementierten Hardware-Kompressions-Algorithmus. Dieser bringt eine reihe von Vorteilen mit sich, aber ist für Neueinsteiger in der SSD Technik zuerst mal sehr verwirrend, weil man es so nicht gewohnt war von den HDD. Komprimierung bedeutet, dass er alle Daten die vom OS an die SSD geschickt werden im Controller Komprimiert, ähnlich wie es Software Tools wie "WinRar" oder "Winzip" tun würden und erst wenn die Daten zusammengestaucht wurden, werden sie in die Flashzellen geschrieben. Dadurch, dass die Dateien nach dem Komprimieren i.d.R. deutlich kleiner sind als davor muss auch weniger Aktiv in die Zellen geschrieben werden. Was wiederum der Haltbarkeit der SSD sehr entgegen kommt! Sandforce gibt ein Schreibverhältnis von 1 : 0,5 von Host (Windows) zu Speicherplatzbedarf in den Zellen an. Das bedeutet also jedes Gigabyte an Daten unter Windows nimmt auf der SSD nur ca. 500MB ein durch die Komprimierung (Durchschnittswert bei einer SSD als OS Platte). Möchte das Betriebssystem nun was von der SSD auslesen, dekomprimiert der Controller die gepackten Daten und stellt den Inhalt dem BS zur Verfügung. Das geschieht alles so schnell, dass der User davon nichts mitbekommt! Der Nachteil dieser Technologie ist allerdings, dass nicht alle Daten gleich gut Komprimierbar sind. Insbesondere in sich schon stark Komprimierte Daten wie mp3 Files, Zip-Archive und Filme lassen sich nur noch äußerst schlecht weiter kleiner machen. Diese Daten müssen dann weitestgehend 1:1 in die Flashzellen geschrieben werden. Dies macht sich insbesondere in der Schreibgeschwindigkeit der SSD bemerkbar. Das heißt, je besser die Daten Komprimierbar sind desto schneller ist die SSD und je schlechter sich die Daten Komprimieren lassen desto mehr brechen die Schreibwerte ein. ​*Warum erreiche ich die vom Hersteller versprochene Geschwindigkeit nicht?!*Nachdem wir nun gelernt haben, dass die Leistung der Sandforce SSD sehr stark von der Komprimierbarkeit der Daten abhängt, lässt es sich auch erklären, warum man die auf der Verpackung versprochenen Geschwindigkeiten nicht erreicht. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass Sandforce die Geschwindigkeit unter Optimalen Bedingungen angibt. Was soviel heißt, dass die Daten fast zu 99% komprimierbar sind und der reelle Schreibaufwand in die Zellen sich sehr stark in Grenzen hält. Sandforce geht also hin und zertifiziert ihre SSD mit dem Benchmark-Tool "ATTO". Das ATTO allerdings noch aus der HDD zeit stammt und lauter "NULLER" auf den Datenträger schreibt wird natürlich mehr als Dankbar vom Hersteller angenommen  Lauter Nuller (00000) bedeutet nichts anderes als, dass der Datenstrom hervorragend Komprimierbar ist und 1GB "Nuller" können in den Flashzellen durch die Kompression in nur wenigen MB abgebildet werden! Das allerdings ATTO im Gegensatz zu CDM oder AS SSD Tool unter den User einen recht geringen Bekanntheitsgrad besitzen wird wohl von Sandforce stillschweigend unter den Tisch gekehrt. Jeder der sich eine SSD gekauft hat, testet seine SSD erst mal aus Gewohnheit mit CDM oder AS SSD und ist mehr als verwirrt warum er so meilenweit von den Hersteller angaben entfernt ist. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass CDM und AS SSD Tool nicht einfach nur einen Datenstrom generiert mit "Nuller" sondern mit Zufallsdaten Bencht. Diese Zufallsdaten schmecken dem Sandforce Controller allerdings überhaupt nicht, da er diese "Random" Daten nur äußerst schlecht komprimieren kann was sich mit den im Verhältnis zu den Hersteller angaben grauenhaften Werten widerspiegelt. Das man sich als Kunde erst mal mehr oder weniger vera**** vorkommt kann ich mehr als gut Nachvollziehen...mir ging es ja anfangs nicht anders  Jetzt ist es allerdings so, dass keiner von beiden extremen im Alltag zutreffen. Weder ATTO's Traumwerte noch die schlechten CDM werte entsprechen der Alltagsleistung! Die werte hängen je nach Datentyp im Alltag irgendwo zwischen den zwei extremen ATTO und CDM._Dieser Screen verdeutlicht recht schön, wie der Controller  Arbeitet...soll heißen, je besser die Daten komprimierbar sind (untere  Skala) je schneller wirkt die SSD nach außen (linke Skala). ATTO stellt das rechte, AS SSD und CDM das linke Extrem dar. Lange rede kurzer Sinn, wer  sehen will, dass seine SSD __in der  Lage ist, __die Hersteller angaben auch wirklich zu erreichen, muss mit ATTO benchen oder CDM auf "Fill with  Zero" umstellen. _​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
_Das Linke Bild zeigt CDM im Normalen Modus und das Rechte Bild zeigt CDM im Sandforce "geschönten" "Fill with Zero" Modus!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​*Warum brechen die Schreibwerte in so kurzer Zeit ein?!*Wurde zwar bis heute noch nicht vollständig geklärt, aber hierzu gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Theorien:

1. Die SSD drosselt den Schreibspeed um sich selber zu schützten! Stichword "write throttling" (ist auch von Sandforce dokumentiert)
2. Wenn die SSD einmal voll war, sprich keine "sauberen" Zellen mehr zur Verfügung stehen bricht der Speed ein, weil die SSD erst den Inhalt auslesen muss, den "Müll" aussortieren und dann wird wieder reingeschrieben mit dem neuen Inhalt. Read-Change-Write Zyklus im  Fachjargon genannt^^Das sollte eigentlich vom TRIM Befehl schon im Hintergrund passieren,  tut's aber bekannter weise nicht bei den SF SSD, der Haltbarkeit zu liebe.​*Wie viel Platzt sollte ich auf meiner Sandforce SSD frei lassen?*Es ist normal immer empfehlenswert seine Systemplatte nicht bis Anschlag voll zu machen. Das OS braucht immer ein wenig platzt, um irgendwelche Daten temporär ablegen zu können. Das war bei den HDD sowie auch bei den SSD nicht anders! Abgesehen davon, kann man eine SF SSD problemlos bis zu 90% und mehr Füllen, ohne das es zu nennenswerten Leistungseinbrüchen kommt! Der Mythos, man muss 20% seiner SSD freilassen, trifft auf die Sandforce SSD definitiv nicht mehr zu!​*Der TRIM Befehl und Sandforce SSD*Auch  wenn von den Herstellern versichert wird, dass die Sandforce den TRIM  Befehl kann, hab ich dennoch andere Erfahrungen damit Sammeln können.  Die Sandforce SSD kann wohl durchaus mit dem TRIM Befehl umgehen, setzt  diesen allerdings nur sehr sparsam bis gar nicht um! Dieser  Selbstversuch untermauert meine These noch weiter [ *Klick mich*].  Selbst wenn TRIM aktiv ist, werden die Schreibwerte einbrechen und man  wird nichts dagegen tun können. Um die Behauptung "SF SSD stellen mit  dem TRIM Befehl nichts an" zu beweisen, haben sich Hulkhardy1 und ich  dazu bereit erklärt, mal TRIM im OS zu deaktivieren und dann zu schauen  wie sich das ganze auswirken wird [ *Klick mich*  ]. Das Endergebnis steht zwar noch aus, aber die Tendenz zeigt, dass es  wirklich zu keinen nennenswerten Leistungseinbussen kommt, wenn das OS  kein TRIM kann solange man eine Sandforce SSD im Einsatz hat. Auf andere  Controller kann und muss dieser Test keine Aussagekraft haben!​


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*[Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

### Reserve ###​


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich hab ja eigentlich gedacht das mit dem neuen Sandforce Controller die Kinderkrankheiten doch entlich beseitigt wären! Tja nix wars, gut viele dinge wurden verbessert, zum Beispiel braucht man die SSD nicht mehr 20% frei zu lassen aber dennoch kommt es zu Problemen, bei der angesprochene Schreibrate zum beispiel. Hab jetzt schon viel gelesen mit dem Ergebniss das eigentlich keiner so recht weiß woher die Einbrüche kommen und warum.

Jetzt hab ich in einem von Corsair verfassten Guide volgenden Satz gefunden:

Die Werksrücksetzung einer SSD sollte nicht öfter als Quartalsweise einmalig erfolgen - besser ist ein 6 bis 9 Monats Intervall für die Rücksetzung der SSD.  Soll das jetzt heißen das man grundsätzlich eine SSD mit Sandforce Controller alle 6 Monate neu aufsetzen sollte, das heißt es für mich. Weil so hab ich das noch nirgenz gelesen! Fände ich aber jetzt schon ein wenig übel, wenn das wohl stimmt. Man versucht damit wohl einigen Performenz Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen die sich mit der Zeit einstellen.


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*Benchmark meiner **Corsair Force F80 @ 90GB
*
*Hardware : CPU Q9450, NB EX38, SB ICH9R*
*Secure Erase am: 23.10.2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Praxis sieht dann das ganze ungefähr so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
YouTube - Corsair Force F80 SSD Speedtest* _(Beschreibung bitte beachten!)_


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

So dann zieh ma nun ganz offiziel um 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das sind alles Versuche das seltsame Verhalten der SSD's zu erkären. Ich bin echt langsam am überlegen ob man nicht empfehlen sollte, wenn man eine SSD ganz neu bekommt sie von vornherein erstmal zurück zu setzen! Das mit dem Throtteling, was für einen Sinn sollte so eine Funktion haben? An der Temperatur kann ja nicht liegen bei der geringen Leistungsaufnahme......1 Ich hab mich ja schon ein paar mal mich mit Mitarbeirten von corsair unterhalten und die haben sich auch beschwert das Sandforce so gut wie nix über die funktionsweise ihres controllers Preis gibt. Deshalb wird wohl so viel spekuliert.




OCZ Vertex 2 - Seite 18 - ForumBase

Beitrag 342 mal kurz anschaun zum thema Write-Throttling


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Du musst erst in die Regestrie
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Msahci
den Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen dann neu Start, ins Bios umschallten und dann ganz normal hochfahren.


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*Benchmark einer OCZ Vertex 2 3,5" @ 120GB

Hardware: CPU Q9450, NB EX38, SB ICH9* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Also bei mir handelt es sich um eine Corsair Force 120GB2 an einem AMD 750 Controller.


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*Benchmark einer Crucial RealSSD C300 @ 256GB

Hardware: CPU Q6600, NB P35, SB ICH9R, nur SATA2 !! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bereitgestellt vom User Vaykir , THX


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Sag mal die arbeitet doch intern mit einem RAID0 oder, was die hohen zugriffszeiten erklären würde oder irre ich mich da jetzt. Wenn nicht solltes du das vieleicht noch erwähnen!


----------



## Junkie2003 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Intel G2 Postville 80GB an Intel ICH10R
Testsystem siehe sig.!


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@hulkhardy
kenn mich jetzt auch nicht so dicke mit der crucial aus aber soweit ich weiß hast du recht!
Das erklärt auch warum sie im Seq. so dreckig abgeht aber im 4K bereich auch nicht stärker
als eine Sandforce ist  Aber ist ein geiler "papiertiger" die RealSSD XD

@Junkie2003
vielen dank für deinen Beitrag für die Intel SSD Fraktion 
Sehr schön zu sehen, das die Postville hammer im Read ist aber beim Schreiben der Sandforce nicht mehr das wasser 
reichen kann...Aber ein Refresh der Postville steht ja noch dieses jahr an soweit ich weiß.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@Junkie2003 und wieder eine SSD mit eingebrochener Schreibrate! Sorry, ist ja ne Intel, ok Werte sind normal!


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@all

und sonst? wie gefällt euch mein Anfangsgeplänkel? Sprich die ersten 5 Punkte? Taugt es was?


----------



## JuliusS (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hi die Crucial Real SSD sollte aufjedenfall bei den Kauftipps mit aufgenommen werden . Ansonsten ist eine SSD schon ein interesantes Stück Technik . Das einzige was mich ein bißchen skeptisch macht ist die Abnutzung der Flashzellen . Ansonsten bietet sie aber nur Vorteile . Gerade da ich ein Sielntsystem plane ... ?! Was würdet ihr machen gedämmte Sata-6GB-HDD oder Crucial Real SSD mit 64Gig ????


PS : @roheed hast du echt klasse gemacht schreibe am besten noch mal zu Vista und XP , dass aber manuelles Trim möglich ist .


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hi, 
mich hat die crucial noch nicht ganz überzeugt!

Ich habe selber ein silentsystem. Man bedenke halt, das an die 0dB einer SSD
überhaupt nix rannkommt ...Als kleiner geheimtip, hast du schon mal an 
den einsatz einer 2,5" HDD in deinem silentsystem nachgedacht?
Ich habe selber 2 davon im Desktop im einsatz. dagegen ist das surren meines
Samsung monitors 10 mal lauter als diese kleinen schmuckstücke.
Der pure traum für ein silent system! Und im Raid0 sogar noch recht schnell XD

Die Abnutzung der Flashzellen ist nicht so schlimm wie es auf den ersten blick aussieht. 
auch wenn du jeden tag ca. 20 gb auf deine SSD knallst sollte sie gut über 5 jahre halten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Um eine HDD richtig leise zu machen musst du sie unbedingt entkoppeln, da gibts ab 10€ einigermaasen gut einbausätze. An die Stille einer SSD kommt sie dennoch nicht ran, also wenn du die Kohle hast, ganz klar hol dir die SSD. Ach nur so zum Vergleich ein Video aus menem Thread der den Unterschie zwieschen einer Durchschnitts HDD und einer Intel SSD zeigt:
YouTube - Intel SSD X25-V vs. Toshiba HDD beim Booten von Windows


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> PS : @roheed hast du echt klasse gemacht schreibe am besten noch mal zu Vista und XP , dass aber manuelles Trim möglich ist .



kann man so leider nicht stehen lassen! Manuelles Trimen wird nicht für alle SSD angeboten!
Insbesondere nicht für die Sandforce SSD. Bein Intel gibts zum beispiel ein tool.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

So weit ich weiß funktioniert das Wiper Tool auch mit andern, also OCZ, Corsair.... SSD's zusammen.


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

das thema hast du schon mal angeschnitten ...
hast du vlt auch nen link zu diesem Tool?

wie gesagt mir ist nicht bekannt das es ein wiper Tool gibt 
das zuverlässig mit der sandforce funzt


----------



## Junkie2003 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

dein video sit ja echt nice hulkhardy aber die toshiba hdd is ja sowieso nicht die schnellst , noch ein minuspunkt für eine hdd als syspaltte
@roheed klingt gut hoffentlich finden und nutzen das die suchen den neuen ssd jünger


----------



## Vaykir (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hier haste noch nen update mit ATTO Bench und Crystal Bench für die Crucial C300:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliusS (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hi die Crucial ist aber das beste auf dem Markt , wobei die Sandforce natürlich auch eine menge Dampf unter der Haube hat . Das ist wohl eher Geschmackssache . MFG Julius


----------



## Robi-G (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ganz interessant wäre es natürlich, wenn man bei den Benchmarks anmerken könnte wie lange Zeit die SSD bereit in Betrieb ist bzw wann das letzte mal zurück gesetz wurde.

Dieser Leistungseinbrüche erscheinen mir jedenfalls als noch sehr unausgereift. Also vom System her. Würdet ihr es dennoch empfehlen langfristig?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@Junkie2003, hab ja extra geschrieben durchschnitts HDD ne Samsung F1 oder F4 ist so ziemlich die schnellste aber auch bei der merkt man einen recht großen unterschied nur nicht so trastisch. @roheed hir der Link, im ersten Post ist der Download unten.
SSD Trim Tool


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@Junkie2003
DAnke, ja ich bin guter dinge das der eine hier drüber stolpert bevor er blind nen neuen thread aufmacht  Das war ja in letzter zeit nicht mehr normal, da sind ja die "ich suche eine SSD " threads nur so wie pilze aus dem boden geschoßen und es ist eh immer auf die gleichen hinausgelofen 

@Vaykir
Danke für dein update, deine bench habe ich eingefügt 

@JuliusS
zugegebner massen kenn ich mich mit den crucial nicht so dicke aus, 
in der praxis ist sie jedoch nicht immer so haushochüberlegen gegenüber den Sandforce

@Robi-G
ja wäre ne gute idee...ich habe meine am Samstag das letzte mal geresetet. 
Hatte davor grauenhafte schreibwerte!

Abgesehen von der problematik mit den einbrechenden schreibwerte kann ich eine 
SSD nur jedem ans herz legen. Die dinger gehen ab das kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen
wenn man es nicht mal selber erlebt hat


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@hulk 
ich wäre vorsichtig! das ding ist für den Controller Indilinx Barefoot IDX22 ausgelegt!
Die alte Vertex 1 hatte die auch drin oder?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ja genau, aber rein Theoretisch müsste es auch mit einer Sandforce zusammen arbeiten. Da ja die eigentliche Arbeit der Controller macht und das Tool nur die entsprechende Befehle gibt. Aber ich mach mich mal schlau bei den Leuten von Corsair und werde wenn du nix dagegen hast auch einladen hir fleissig mit zu posten!


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ich denke du redest von "principal" odeR? ^^
ne macht mir nix aus, falls er lust hast hier mitzuspamen ähm ich meine natürlich 
mitzudiskutieren 

mir ist das zu heiß mit dem tool  
vorher reset ich die ssd lieber und spiel das backup wieder ein
ging ja nicht mal so lange


----------



## Robi-G (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> @Robi-G
> ja wäre ne gute idee...ich habe meine am Samstag das letzte mal geresetet.
> Hatte davor grauenhafte schreibwerte!
> 
> ...



Tja wenns wirklich so ist, dass man das Teil immer wieder zurücksetzen muss wird das mit stabilen OS Betrieb wohl schwer aussehen. 
Die Read Werte werden nicht beeinträchtigt mit der Zeit?

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen hier oder im letzten Thread, dass es besser wäre die alle 6 Monate immer wieder zurück zu setzen. Wo hat die Info ihren Ursprung?


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

diese info stammt von Corsair hier die Quelle
Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums

naja ihr solltet das mit den write werten nicht so eng sehen!
Auf ner OS platte wird ja mehr gelesen als geschrieben. 
*Die read werte werden nicht schlechter*. 
Und write kann bis zu einem jahr (+ ???) stabil bleiben
je nachdem wie ihr eure ssd verwendet.

Auserdem sollte man bedenken...reißt es nun wirklich raus ob man 
mit 60 mb oder mit 100 mb auf die SSD geschrieben wird?
Bedenkt auch das die quelle hierfür schnell genug sein muß!
Und das ist bei 100 mb/s + gar nicht mal so einfach...schafen fast nur HDD raids

DVD/Bluray und alle USB 2.0 geräte sind viel zu langsam um eine SSD nur ansatzweise auszureitzen!
Ich merke vom reseten im alltag eigentlich ganz genau gar nix! 
Also macht euch pls nicht so verrückt wegen den schreibwerten.


----------



## Junkie2003 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

So hier hab ich nochmal einen benchmark meiner samsung 120GB ssd aus meinem notebook(siehe sig) 
die schlechten lese und schreib werte liegen an der notebook infrastrucktur!
aber die geschwindigkeit ist über jede NB-HDD erhaben und die akkulaufzeit erhöt sich um ca 30min bei mir und das gewicht sinkt auch minimal
(kann bei bedarf morgen die ssd auch mal an meinem pc benchen!)


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

oha ^^ das sind ja grauenhafte werte wenn man sie mit einem desktop plattform vergleicht


----------



## Junkie2003 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

roheed vielleicht soltest auch aufnehm wie man testen kann ob nach aufspielen eines backups zb. trim von win7 selber aktivirt wurde oder nicht!
der cmd-befehl lautet:
*fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify 
(0: Trim an, 1: Trim aus)*

das geht schnell und einfach ohne extra hilfsmittel
mfg Junkie2003


----------



## Robi-G (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Vielleicht beantwortet das die Frage: Warum wird der Write Speed langsamer:



Performanceverlust bei Verwendung (TRIM und Garbage Collection) [Bearbeiten]
Hintergrund [Bearbeiten]

Das Dateisystem streicht „gelöschte“ Dateien nur aus dem Inhaltsverzeichnis, die eigentliche Datei aber bleibt weiter gespeichert. Dadurch kann sie wiederhergestellt werden und auch das „Löschen“ großer Datenmengen ist sehr schnell möglich. Beim nächsten Schreiben auf einen so freigestellten Bereich muss der bisherige Inhalt demzufolge aber erst gelöscht werden. Nach einiger Zeit der Nutzung ist damit jeder Bereich des Laufwerks mit entweder aktuellen, oder noch nicht tatsächlich gelöschten Inhalten belegt. Bei Festplatten war das kein Problem, da sie ihre Magnetisierungszustände direkt ineinander übergehen lassen können. (Für sie hätte das tatsächliche Löschen der Dateien damit sogar einer Ressourcenverschwendung entsprochen.) Flashspeicher hingegen müssen die noch gefüllten Flashzellen erst leeren, um sie im zweiten Durchgang mit der neuen Datei zu beschreiben. Diese doppelte Arbeit ist anhand einer dann ziemlich exakt doppelt so langen Schreibzeit nachvollziehbar.[42] Davon sind allerdings nur verteilte, kurze Schreibvorgänge betroffen, welche kleiner als Erasable Blocks sind – denn durch die Befüllung mit aktuellen und noch nicht gelöschten Daten sind deren Einzelblöcke gefüllt, wodurch bei jeder Änderung der gesamte Erasable Block neu geschrieben werden muss – inklusive der eigentlich „gelöschten“ Dateifragmente. Selbst in diesen Fällen bleiben die Geschwindigkeiten aber oftmals noch oberhalb des – gleichbleibenden – Niveaus konventioneller Festplatten.

Solid State Drive ? Wikipedia


PS: Ich mach mir bei diesen Flash Speichern immer mehr Sorgen um die Lebensdauer, keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@junkie
jo ansich ne gute idee 
wird bald gemacht...ich schneid dann auch mal das Tool "DriveControllerInfo" an


----------



## Robi-G (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Wie verhalten sich die SSD's eigentlich bei einem Stromausfall? Können bereits geschriebene Dateien aus dem Speicher verschwinden oder besteht die allgemeine Gefahr immer dann, wenn eine Datei gerade geschrieben wird?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@Robi-G, zum Thema Lebensdauer du kannst eine Zelle bis zu 10.000 mal beschreiben. Der Controller achtet darauf das die SSD gleichmäßig beschrieben wird. Also eine 60GB SSD kannst du mit 10.000x60GB an Daten beschreiben befor sie den geist aufgibt. Das sind 600TB. Wenn du pro Tag 10GB an Daten schreibst, was schon sehr viel ist sind das 164 Jahre. Also theoretisch kannst du sie deinen Kindern vererben! edit: nein durch einen Stromausfall können Daten die schon auf die SSD geschrieben wurden nicht verloren gehen. Da der Flash Speicher keinen Strom benötigen um die Daten zu halten.


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

so meine FAQ wurde nochmal überarbeitet...es geht vorallem um junkie seinem vorschlag.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html#post2337453



> Können bereits geschriebene Dateien aus dem Speicher verschwinden oder besteht die allgemeine Gefahr immer dann, wenn eine Datei gerade geschrieben wird?


bereits geschriebene Daten können eigentlich nicht verschwinden, es sei den deine
SSD vereckt, du löscht sie von hand oder führst einen Reset durch 

Daten die gerade geschrieben werden, werden anhand einer kleiner Strompufferung
innerhalb der SSD in der Regel fertig auf die SSD zellen gesichert bei nem Stromausfall!
100% sicher ist das natürlich nie...Vor diesem Problem bist aber bei HDD ja auch nicht gefight.
Da hilft nur eine USV, ist eine externe Stromquelle die bei Netzausfall übernimmt!


----------



## Vaykir (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Guten Morgen,
ich werd nachher nochmal einige benchmarks mit dem intel rapid storage treiber durchführen, dann haste noch nen direkt vergleich für intel systeme und dem msahci treiber.

is das der hier?
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18859&lang=deu


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Moin Moin, 

ja den kannst du nehmen. 
Alternativ gibts den Treiber allerdings bereits inoviziel in der Version V10.0XXX
Ich hab mir den drauf gemacht,läuft ohne probleme.
Intel(R) Rapid Storage-Technologie (aktuell: v10.0.0.1046 WHQL) - WIN7 - Treiber - Win-Lite Forum


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Das WIPER Tool ist für SSDs mit Indilinx Barefoot Controller - nicht für andere SSDs.

Ich würde generell den neuesten Intel RST 10.0.0.46 empfehlen - der behebt einige BSOD Probleme der aktuellen SandForce basierenden SSDs.

Mehr Infos dazu finden sich hier:
Intel RST Driver Ver. 10.0.0.1046 WHQL - The Corsair Support Forums

Unser Sandforce Guide:
Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## Vaykir (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hui verbesserung der lese und schreibwerte für kleine dateien. vllt knacke ich dann die 80mb/sek im 4k test. das wär natürlich mal nen hüpfer.


----------



## Robi-G (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Vielen Dank ihr beiden. Nun das mit den 10.000 mal beschreiben klingt schon recht nice .
Also für 100-120GB bin ich mit einer Corsair Force 120GB recht gut im Rennen oder sollte man hier noch was im Auge behalten?
Ich sehe großteils nur Intel Systeme hier, keinen AMD. Gibts da vielleicht Probleme oder so (man denke auf die F3 SpinPoint Reihe die Probs hatte mit Sata 6 und AMD).

Wie sieht es denn mit der Intel X25 Serie aus? Ich schwanke zwischen der Corsair 120GB und der 80GB von Intel


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Robi-G schrieb:


> Vielen Dank ihr beiden. Nun das mit den 10.000 mal beschreiben klingt schon recht nice .
> Also für 100-120GB bin ich mit einer Corsair Force 120GB recht gut im Rennen oder sollte man hier noch was im Auge behalten?
> Ich sehe großteils nur Intel Systeme hier, keinen AMD. Gibts da vielleicht Probleme oder so (man denke auf die F3 SpinPoint Reihe die Probs hatte mit Sata 6 und AMD).



Ne nicht wirklich, du wirst es sicher nicht bereuern dir eine SSD
zugelegt zuhaben  spreche da aus eigener erfahrung.
Einfach zu geil die teile.

Nein mit AMD hat man grundsätzlich keine probleme mit einer SSD!
Hulkhardy z.b. hat ja selber ein AMD system. Warum soviele
hier nen intel besitzten ist wohl eher zufall


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Danke @Bluebeard für die schnelle Rückmeldung und für die Info. Euer Fachwissen ist immer sehr gefragt, also schaut ruhig hir von Zeit zu Zeit vorbei. Zum AMD Chipsatz er ist wohl ein wenig langsamer als der Intel aber nur bei den maximal Werten, siehe ATTO Bench, bei den Durchschnittswerten, AS SSD Bench, liegt er mit dem Intel gleich auf. Da die maximal Werte nur in Benchmark Programmen erreicht werden und nicht im Alltag ist es unerheblich.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*Benchmark einer G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD @ 120 GB

Hardware: Notebook Acer 1825ptz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bereitgestellt vom User idontkn0w123, THX


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*Benchmark einer OCZ Vertex 2 E @ 60GB

Hardware: CPU AMD 955 BE, NB AMD870, SB AMD850
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bereitgestellt vom User Nyuki, THX


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ersteunlicher weiße gibt es da keine großen Unterschiede zu desktop Systemen!


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ja des fand ich auch irgendwie kraß  Hät ich nicht erwartet!

Schau mal mein neustes Update, hoffe es gefällt euch/dir^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html#post2337457

(Benchmark-Ergebnisse anderer User...)


----------



## Vaykir (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Benchmark-Update mit neustem Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber (Version 10.0.0.1046)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutlische Leistungssteigerung im 4K Segment
(Das erste bild ist jeweils der Intel Treiber)


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

kannst du noch pls in deinem post ein vorher bild mit reinhängen? 
Weiß ja keine sau mer wie es mit dem alten treiber war ^^ THX

Sonst bleibts dabei...einfach krank deine SSD  
mit sata 3 hättest über 300 mb/s , nur so als kleiner geheimtip


----------



## Junkie2003 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

So habe meine Samsung SSD aus dem NB jetz mal an meinen desktop gehängt! und siehe da die werte sind eindeutig besser!
Die ersten beiden benchmarks sind aus meinem desktopsys(sig)
die anderen beiden sind aus meinem NB(sig)
Das letzte gibt die genauen technischen daten der ssd wieder!
es ist eindeutig eine verbesserung der ssd leistung zusehen beim wechsel von nb zu desktop!


----------



## Vaykir (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

jo ich weis. mein i7 980x is gerade eingetroffen und mein R3E kommt am weekend. yeah XD

fällt mir noch was auf. du solltest vorne bei "wie groß soll die platte sein" beischreiben, dass die schreibperformance von der größe der platte abhängt.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> du solltest vorne bei "wie groß soll die platte sein" beischreiben, dass die schreibperformance von der größe der platte abhängt



kann man so leider nicht stehen lassen , pls FAQ lesen...Bei den sandforce SSD spielt es fast keine rolle


----------



## Vaykir (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

dann "klammer" die sandforce aus. bei der crucial z.b. ist es sehr deutlich. ständig fragen welche warum die schreib werte so im keller sind und dabei vergleichen die ihre 64er platte mit den 128er werten.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@Junkie2003

hmm...die 4k werte sind aber übelst schwach. liegt das jetzt an der Samsung SSD oder 
ist der AHCI modus vlt deaktiviert? Hmm treiber scheint zumindest aktiv zu sein^^

@Vaykir
hmm jop stimmt, crucial beschneidet seine kleineren SSD. 
schreiben sie dir ne PN oder hat das jetzt nichts mit diesem thread zu tun?^^


----------



## Vaykir (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

was meinste, wer soll mit ne PN schreiben?

hab mal meine benchmarks oben aktualisiert. intel treiber zu microsoft treiber.
kannst also aufnehmen "intel treiber is tolla als M$)


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> was meinste, wer soll mit ne PN schreiben?





> ständig fragen welche warum die schreib werte so im keller sind und dabei vergleichen die ihre 64er platte mit den 128er werten.



Meine frage war darauf bezogen 



> hab mal meine benchmarks oben aktualisiert



bestens thx


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hatte gerade auch ein Erfolgserlebniss und zwar hat Gigabyte ein neues Beta Bios für mein Board raus gebracht. Unteranderem wurde das AHCI/RAID Bios erneuert mit dem Ergebniss das der scann Vorgang erheblich beschleunigt wurde. Vom Moment wo ich am Gehäuse auf den Power Knopf drücke bis dahin wenn der Desktop erscheint....32 Sekunden! Ich hatt glaub grad ne Errektion!!!!


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@Vaykir



> Q : Ist eine kleinere SSD langsamer als eine größere SSD?
> A : Nein, bei den SSD mit Sandforce Controllern ist das i.d.R. nicht der Fall!
> 
> Anders sieht es leider bei Crucial SSD und co. aus.
> Bei diesen Herstellern sind i.d.R. die kleineren Varianten langsamer als ihre grösseren Ableger!



Ich hoffe damit ist dein kritikpunkt besser bedient 
Zu sehr will und kann ich es auch nicht ausbauen. 
Ich kenne mich zwar recht gut mit Sandforce SSD aus, 
bei allen anderen (ausnahme Intel) siehts noch recht duster aus ^^

@hulk
lol^^ 

das wär mal nen traum wenn gigabyte nen neues Bios auch für mein board rausbringen 
würde... bei mir dauert es auch ewig bis der Bios POST rum ist! dagegen ist die Bootzeit
vom Windows schon ein witz, weil so kurz^^


----------



## Robi-G (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Das WIPER Tool ist für SSDs mit Indilinx Barefoot Controller - nicht für andere SSDs.
> 
> Ich würde generell den neuesten Intel RST 10.0.0.46 empfehlen - der behebt einige BSOD Probleme der aktuellen SandForce basierenden SSDs.
> 
> ...



Weil du gerade BSOD Probleme ansprichst, wie sieht es denn hier bei AMD Systemen aus?

lg


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

schlecht^^ mit amd systemen bist ja noch an MSAHCI treiber gebunden


----------



## Vaykir (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@ hulk
welches mainbaord hast du?
bei mir braucht der auch min 10sek um die sata anschlüsse zu scannen (jede sek ein punkt der da auftaucht und das bei 10 punkten... gähn).

ansonsten gib mal den link für die beta bios seite

edit:
ach vergiss es, habs gefunden:
Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

mal etwas offtopic, aber weiß einer zufällig wie man so nen "SPOILER" button in nem thread einbindet? ^^


----------



## Junkie2003 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@roheed: Ja ich hab den ahci modus aktiviert  (neusten officellen  intel treiber)
ich denke die samsungplatte ist nicht grade die schnellst aber fürs NB langst allemal! aufjeden fall ist sie gut in schuss laut crystaldisktinfo also muss ich mir um nen defekt eher keine sorgen machen!
das nb startet auch in 30 sek also mir ist das flott genug!
der desktop bracuht länger weil er die oc profile laden muss, aber derr eigentlich bootvorgang sind sogar unter 30 sek


----------



## Robi-G (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> schlecht^^ mit amd systemen bist ja noch an MSAHCI treiber gebunden




Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich jetzt ohne google nicht weiß was der MSAHCI Treiber ist und wass eine Probleme sind kann ich getrost sagen: Ich wusste, dass irgendwo der Hund vergraben liegt...
Gibts Links dazu ?

Wisst ihr was ich nicht verstehe?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Sektion "Inbetriebnahme"

Hier wird gesagt, dass vor der Installation die SSD formatiert und partitioniert werden soll. Ist das nicht das, was es zu vermeiden gilt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ja steht da aber der Thread wird leider von Elementardrachen sehr schlecht gewartet. Ich hab ihn schon angesprochen um ein paar Dinge zu ändern aber der ist ziemlich dickköpfig. Na egal, so auf keinen Fall Formatieren und Partitionieren würd ich auch nicht. Einfach win7 auf der SSD installieren win7 erkennt das es sich um ne SSD handelt und macht alles notwendige automatisch. Na hinther kann man noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten optimieren aber sonst flutscht das super mit win7.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

MSAHCI Treiber sind die original SATA AHCI BIOS Treiber von Win7 soll heißen von Microsoft. 
Der funzt mit AMD sowie auch Intel Chipsätzen!

Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen diesen Treiber anstelle des seines MB zu nutzen.
Aber wie immer gilt, mach dich nicht verrückt, nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es
gekocht wird  Im Alltag merkt man 0,0 unterschied mit welchem Treiber man arbeitet.


----------



## Robi-G (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> MSAHCI Treiber sind die original SATA AHCI BIOS Treiber von Win7 soll heißen von Microsoft.
> Der funzt mit AMD sowie auch Intel Chipsätzen!
> 
> Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen diesen Treiber anstelle des seines MB zu nutzen.
> ...



Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf frisch erlesenes Wissen und bin bereit mich etwas besseren lehren zu lassen 

Einige User klagen über Bootlags von bis zu 30 sekunden. Gut nur weil ich jetzt ne halbe Minute länger brauche und vielleicht meine HD schneller gewsen wäre, ist das kein Grund zum jammern.


Ums einmal zu verstehen
MSAHCI - Microsoft Treiber, ünterstützt dieser Trim?
AHCI - AMD Treiber - kein Trim?

Ein weitere Fremdwort auf das ich gestoßen bin: Hotplug? Was ist das?

Ich arbeite mal meine Sig auf damit ihr wisst auf was ich arbeite, jedenfalls kurz mein zukünftiges Setup:

Phenom 1090T
Gigabyte 890FX UD5


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

MSAHCI=Trim, ja
AMD Treiber= Trim, nein
Hotplug= Das an und ab stecken von HDD, SSD im laufenden Betrieb, wie bei einem USB Stick


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

dem beitrag von hulk ist nicht hinzuzufügen...

Außer vlt noch 
Intel RST Treiber = TRIM , Ja



> Einige User klagen über Bootlags von bis zu 30 sekunden


Ich denke damit meinen die leute die suchsequenz des SATA controllers
nach HDD und vorallem SSD.
Da ist leider was dran, dass das Booten mit aktiven AHCI länger dauert
als ohne AHCI. Hängt aber nur damit zusammen das die SSD länger gesucht und
initialisiert wird/werden muß. Dieses phenomen betrifft aber nur den BIOS POST!

Windows selber wird naher wie eine rakete geladen. Bei mir zb. in ca. 15-20s bis desktop und alles aus dem autostart + Sidebar!!!!!


----------



## Robi-G (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Danke für den Überblick. Ok also zum  AHCI habe ich was gefunden:
overclock.net/hard-drives-storage/797535-ssd-raid-array-keeps-failing-sb850.html

Passend zu meiner sb850 eben die Bedenken. Wisst ihr da näheres? 

Was ich noch nicht ganz blicke, warum fahren die SSDs eigt auf sata3 u nicht auf sata6?


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

bisher fährt nur die crucial c300 auf sata3.
kommt daher, weil sata6 noch nciht so verbreitet ist und ssds ja auch quasi noch in den startlöchern stehen. bevor das vole potential ausgeschöpft wird, müssen erstmal die wehklagen veschwinden (z.b. trim unterstützung im raid).


----------



## Robi-G (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Was sich mir aber nicht ganz erklärt hat ist, ob es ein Chipsatz oder ein Treiberproblem ist (Trim usw..)

Weiters eben, wie im Link oben gepostet, hat da einer geschrieben, dass auf sb850 das Teil nur im IDE Modus betrieben werden kann.Wisst ihr näheres dazu?

Weil das non plus ultra wäre sozusagen AHCI Mode um das Potential der ssd voll ausnützen zu können?


Wieso redet eigentlich keiner über die SSD Steckkarten? Sind die ihr Geld nicht wert?


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

in dem thread gehts doch darum, dass die SSDs im raid nicht optimal funzen. AHCI solltest du bei den/der platte/n immer an haben.

oder ich versteh dein problem so früh morgends noch nicht XD


----------



## Robi-G (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Oh man, mit dem Raid hast du wohl Recht xD Shit..  Ich glaube ich bin so fixiert darauf, dass es Probleme geben wird mit den MS AHCI Treibern auf einer sb850, dass ich die Hälfte der anderen Infos komplett übersehe 

Jedenfalls, zu den PCI Steckkarten, wie siehts mit denen aus?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Das Problem mit den Karten ist das die ein eigenes Bios haben was des öfteren zu Problemen mit diversen Chipsätzen führt. Auserdem gibt es Probleme von ihr zu booten also sie als System SSD zu verwenden. Was noch dazu kommt arbeiten sie meist mit einem internen RAID was auch Probleme mit Trim bringt. Aber ich muss zugeben das ich mich noch nicht ausführlich mit diesen SSD's beschäftigt habe und es schon ne Weile her ist, kann sein das sich da was geändert hat.


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Die Neuen Revodrives PCIe ssds sind bootbar, man muss nur den treiber zwischenschieben bei der instalattion. 
die frage ist aber nutz man die performance!? weil schneller reagieren tun die auch nicht als 0,2ms die haben nur hohe lese und schreib werte und die dürften nur auffallen wenn man da drauf ständig große fils bewegt oder große datenbanken läd!
ausserden meine ich gelesen zuhaben das sie durch den eigenen raidcontroller chip so eine art internes trim beherst, ich kann euch aber nicht sagen woich das herhab-.-. 
für mich iost sie uninteressant geworden weil das teil auch nen kartenplatz blockiert meine gtx 470 ist mit dem mk 13 so ausladent das ich keine karten unter der grafikkarte einbauen kan momentan. 
ich bin schon froh das meine x-fi nur pcie 1x hat und damit über der grafikarte reinpasst!


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Die OCZ Revodrive kann, muss aber nicht bootbar sein 
Hängt auch mit dem eingesetzten Mainboard zusammen und viel eher mit dem Bios.

Die revodrive ist soweit ich weiß nichts anderes als ein RAid0 aus eigentlich 2 "vertex" SSD.
DAher ergeben sich auch die abnormal hohen seq. read write werte!

Allerdings im viel wichtigeren 4K bereich bringt auch eine, auf dem papier schnelle revodrive, 
kaum nen vorteil. Daher für mich uninteressant...

Und was viele vergessen, man muß erstmal eine quelle haben, die 400 mb/s liefern kann, 
um die hohen seq. schreibwerte der revodrive auch ausreitzen zu können


----------



## Robi-G (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ok, war nur einmal um gehört zu haben um was es geht.

Irgendeiner hier von euch hat ja seine SSD einmal zurück gesetzt, oder nicht? Denn ich frage mich, wie der korrekte Ablauf ist, wenn ich zB Windows neu auf die SSD aufsetzen will.

Damit man die volle performance wieder hat, sollte man sie ja zurück setzen oder nicht?

Ansonsten einfach die Partition löschen (formatieren sowieso nicht) und das System wieder drauf setzen?

PS: Habe jetzt einige Berichte über die Laufzeiten der SSDs gelesen bzw mehr gesucht als gelesen und mir ist vorgekommen, als würde hier keiner irgendwie wissen wie lange (ich sage jetzt nicht "genau") aber ungefähr so ein Teil funktioniert. Das scheint irgendwie tot geschwiegen zu werden und Tests gibts auch nirgends wo sie eine SSD mal richtig zum Schwitzen gebracht hätten.... Außer jemand kennt einen Test, dann bitte Link


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Robi-G schrieb:


> Ok, war nur einmal um gehört zu haben um was es geht.
> 
> Irgendeiner hier von euch hat ja seine SSD einmal zurück gesetzt, oder nicht? Denn ich frage mich, wie der korrekte Ablauf ist, wenn ich zB Windows neu auf die SSD aufsetzen will.
> 
> ...



SSDs werden angeblich wenn man sie "normal" benutzt und das beinhaltet mehrere GB pro Tag schreiben, um die 80 Jahre halten, wenn die Schätzungen stimmen die ich gehört hab :o


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

und wie lange sie wirklich halten, kann ja keinr sagen, weils die dinger ja gerade mal ein jahr gibt zum mindest fürn endkunden?)...


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und wie lange sie wirklich halten, kann ja keinr sagen, weils die dinger ja gerade mal ein jahr gibt zum mindest fürn endkunden?)...


ne es sind schon gute 3, aber erst seit 1 jahr werden die preise so das sich auch "normalos" dafür interessieren! von der haltbarkeit, wartung,performance etc mal ganz zuschweigen.

@roheed: ich kann das nich ganz stehn lassen mit dem revodrive nach ner kleinen runde google bin ich im CB forum auf einen netten tread gestossen!:
Revo Drive "boot on PCI-E" - ForumBase
der user schreibt klar das er anfangs schwierigkeiten hatte, aber er hat sie doch zum laufen bekommen nach ein bisschen rumprobieren.
sein problem war sein vorhandesn hdd raid und die tatsache das es als erstest bootgerät im bios auftauchen muss! ansonsten läuft sie wohl einwandfrei!

*Also festzuhalten sie ist Bootbar aber nur unter schwierigkeiten und somit nix für anfänger und ungeduldige!*


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Junkie2003 schrieb:


> ne es sind schon gute 3, aber erst seit 1 jahr werden die preise so das sich auch "normalos" dafür interessieren! von der haltbarkeit, wartung,performance etc mal ganz zuschweigen.


 
ja aber genau das meinte ich damit. um genaue angaben machen zu können, wie lange die dinger nun wirklich halten, müssen sie der breiten masse "endkunde" zur verfügung stehen und nicht nur einigen wenigen, die das teure risiko eingehen wollen.


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ja aber genau das meinte ich damit. um genaue angaben machen zu können, wie lange die dinger nun wirklich halten, müssen sie der breiten masse "endkunde" zur verfügung stehen und nicht nur einigen wenigen, die das teure risiko eingehen wollen.


naja die haben aber unteranderm extremtests gemacht die die nutzung eines normalen users überlägeren zeitraum simulieren! ist zwar nicht 100% sicher aber ein anhaltspunkt(100% hast du nie egal bei welchem produkt)! ausserdem kann ich dir aus eigener erfahrung sagen das meine ssd nach 1 jahr immernoch super läuft! habe schon 2 mal win 7 neu draufgespielt und sie läuft noch wie eine 1!
ausserdem hab ich nur das betriebssystem drauf und davon ein backup also kann mir bei einem hw defekt nix grosses passieren(du hast auf die ssd ja genauso gewährleistung wie auf alles andere auch also ist die gefahr geld wegzuschmeissen gleich 0). der hw defekt kann dir ja auch mit einer herkömlichen hdd genauso passieren, also kann ich dein angst nicht ganz nachvollziehen!


----------



## Robi-G (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich glaube eine Zeitschätzung, 80 Jahre oder mehr ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, zumal Corsair zB auf die Produkte 3 Jahre Garantie gibt. Wenn die so einen Polster hätten von 80 Jahren, würde ich als Firma wohl auch etwas mehr Garantie geben.
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass in 3 Jahren ein F120 von heute wohl auch nichts mehr wert sein wird.

Teueres Risiko ist relativ, ich erinnere mich an früher wo man 100 GB Festplatten 80-90€ (im Laden und nicht im Netz) bezahlt hat.


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Robi-G schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine Zeitschätzung, 80 Jahre oder mehr ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, zumal Corsair zB auf die Produkte 3 Jahre Garantie gibt. Wenn die so einen Polster hätten von 80 Jahren, würde ich als Firma wohl auch etwas mehr Garantie geben.
> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass in 3 Jahren ein F120 von heute wohl auch nichts mehr wert sein wird.
> 
> Teueres Risiko ist relativ, ich erinnere mich an früher wo man 100 GB Festplatten 80-90€ (im Laden und nicht im Netz) bezahlt hat.



Warum sollten sie länger Garantie geben? ... Unternehmen sind meistens darauf aus die Garantiezeit so kurz wie möglich zu halten, klar gibts es Ausnahmen . Und wie schon gesagt wurde, ne HDD kann dir auch nach einem Tag abrauchen^^


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

moment mal! von angst war nie die rede 
besitze ja selber ein nicht gerade billiges exemplar und bin auch hin und weg von der schieren leistung der platte. ich informier mich vorher nur richtig und kauf nicht einfach drauf los.

und das die SSDs keine laufzeit von nur 2-3 jahren haben is ja wohl logisch. an die normalen richtlinien sollte man sich schon halten, aber das musste bei jeder hardware, ob cpu, mainboard oder what ever.


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

da sag ich mal nur lol!XD
Ich habe gerade bei amazon eine crucial real ssd 64 gb für schlappe 7 € und 4 euro versand gekauftXD 
die firma die das bei amazon verkauft ist zwar nicht gerade gut aber 11€ war mir der spass wertXD
scheinbar gab es auch nur ein exemplar weil nach meiner bestellung ist sie verschwunden von der seiteXD
naj mal schaun ob die wirklich nächste woche hier aufschlägtXD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Die Sache ist ja, das Elektronik, Halbleiter, Kondensatoren altern auch wenn sie nicht im gebrauch sind. Deshalb ist es schwer zu sagen wie lange eine SSD leben wird. Wen man die Frage betrachtet nach den Speicherzellen so stimmen die 80 Jahre ungefähr. Also 10.000 Schreibzyklen kann eine Zelle aushalten, der Controller sorgt dafür das jede Zelle gleichmäßig oft beschrieben wird so das sich die gesammte SSD gleich schnell abnutzt. So wenn man 20GB pro Tag auf eine 60GB SSD schreibt, was schon enorm viel ist, dann dauert es 3 Tage bis jede Zelle einmal beschrieben wurde. Dann hält eine SSD 10.000x3=30.000Tage/365=82,191 Jahre.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Junkie2003 schrieb:


> da sag ich mal nur lol!XD
> Ich habe gerade bei amazon eine crucial real ssd 64 gb für schlappe 7 € und 4 euro versand gekauftXD
> die firma die das bei amazon verkauft ist zwar nicht gerade gut aber 11€ war mir der spass wertXD
> scheinbar gab es auch nur ein exemplar weil nach meiner bestellung ist sie verschwunden von der seiteXD
> naj mal schaun ob die wirklich nächste woche hier aufschlägtXD


 

ahst nur das gehäuse gekauft? 

shit du hast recht. sie ist noch gelistet für 7 euro, aber wenn man draufklickt kommt man zu den ab 118 euro.
dann mal viel glück!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Oder das Bild von ner SSD,hehhe, kannst dir dann an die Wand pinnen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ahst nur das gehäuse gekauft?


leider hab ich es versäut ein screenshot von der amazon seite zumachen aber es ist definitif die ssdXD, er wollte mir ja dehn rahmen als zusatz kauf anbietenXD


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

jaja ich glaubs dir, hab den artikel ja selber gerade gesehen. jedenfalls herzlichen glückwunsch. ich hoffe für dich, dass das ding auch heile und echt is. frag den heini mal, warum er die für 7 euro reinpackt.


----------



## Junkie2003 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ich gehe mal klar von meschlichem versagen ausXD
nja ich bin gespannt und mit 11€ verlust könnte ich zur not auch lebenXD
bzw. setz ich meine bank drauf an die buchen das dann halt wieder retour und sperre dann deren einzugsermächtigungXD


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@all

lol nicht mal wenn ich vier wochen off gewesen wäre, so kommt es mir hier grad vor 
und dabei waren es nicht mal paar stunden XD so eins nach dem andern.
Aber schön das der Sammelthread langsam an fahrt aufnimmt 

@Robi-G



> Irgendeiner hier von euch hat ja seine SSD einmal zurück gesetzt, oder nicht? Denn ich frage mich, wie der korrekte Ablauf ist, wenn ich zB Windows neu auf die SSD aufsetzen will.



Ich habe das getan, ist erst am Samstag letzte woche passiert. 
Ich werde meinen Beitrag auf der Startseite heute noch zu diesem thema erweitern!

@Junki2003


> @roheed: ich kann das nich ganz stehn lassen



Jo das meinte ich ja wenn auch vlt etwas blöd ausgedrückt mit "kann funzen, muß aber nicht (auf anhieb)"

lol ne Crucial für 11 € ..nicht schlecht.
Wenn sie dir nicht gefällt würde ich sie dir sogar für 22€ abkaufen ...
Hast dann 100% gewinn geamcht


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@all

ich mach zur zeit meine Backups mit Acronis...
Hab mir ein Vollbackup erstellt und dann jede woche ein inkrementeles, 
soll heißen nur noch die änderungen werden wieder mitabgelegt!

Wenn ich dem ding trauen kann, legt er zur zeit bei mir ca. 2GB pro woche 
frisch ab zum backup. Was ich also damit sagen will, 
wenn man seine SSD halbwegs normal verwendet, schreibt man wohl ca. 
2GB pro woche an daten drauf. was einer haltbarkeit von über 100 jahren entsprechen könnte^^

Mal schaun was länger hält. die SSD oder der rest der hardware. Die werd ich noch 
meinen enkel vererben XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Also man solte doch niemals nie sagen, man würde nichts mehr dazu lehrnen. Die Benchmark Ergebnisse, jetzt gerad bei Crystal Bench hängen doch mehr als ich dachte mit der Taktrater der CPU zusammen. Hatt eben beim 4k Test teilweise bis zu unglaublichen 32% Prozessor Last. Wenn du C&Q abschalltest steigen die Benchwerte doch um einiges an. Hir mal mit einem PhenomII 3400MHz, mit C&Q ausgeschalltet. Das Haupaugenmerk gillt hir auf den wichtigen 4k Lesewerte.  Das dritte Bild ist mit 2800MHz und C&Q auf an gemacht


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ein vorher nacher bild wäre für die leser denoch leichter nachzuvollziehen


----------



## Robi-G (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Das mit der HDD habe ich schon erlebt, seit dem habe ich eine Paranoia vor diesen Problemen


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also man solte doch niemals nie sagen, man würde nichts mehr dazu lehrnen. Die Benchmark Ergebnisse, jetzt gerad bei AS SSD hängen doch mehr als ich dachte mit der Taktrater der CPU zusammen. Hatt eben beim 4k Test teilweise bis zu unglaublichen 32% Prozessor Last. Wenn du C&Q abschalltest steigen die Benchwerte doch um einiges an. Hir mal mit einem PhenomII 3400MHz, mit C&Q ausgeschalltet.



wie gut, dass dein bild ausm crystal mark ist und nicht ausm AS SSD


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

wie auch immer 
aber er hat hier auch cdm gepostet....wenn man hin und her switcht (schnell genug)
sieht man den vorteil welchen er anspricht ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2339815-post10.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ok, habs auch verbessert, meinte natürlich den Crystel Bench. Und das nur mit C&Q aus. Ich werde jetzt noch ein paar Benches machen mit verschiedenen Taktraten.


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

also der 4k wert und vor allem der 4k 32tread ist sehr stark abhängig von der CPU 
und ihrer Leistung. Und das sieht man nicht nur am Ausschlag der CPU, 
die in der Regel immer recht schwach sind. Bestes beispiel sieht man ja bei deinem post.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ja stimmt hab ja ne Logitech G15, dort kann man im Display den Ausschlag der CPU wärend dem Bench schön mit vervolgen. Wäre aber toll wenn jemand mit einer Intel CPU diesen Test vorher und nachher mit abgeschallteten Energiesparfunktionen wiederholen könnte. Das senken der MHz hat jetzt nicht solche auswirkung gehabt aber C&Q. Ob jetzt allgemin an der Sparfunktion liegt würde mich schon interessiern, deshalb ein Test bitte mit Intel CPU. Hab oben noch ein Bild eingefühgt mit 2800MHz und C&Q auf an.


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

jop dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl  

Ich werde den Test auch mal machen mit den vier Einstellungen...

1. Intel Q9450 @ 2,66 GHz mit Stromsparfunktion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Intel Q9450 @ 3,2 GHz mit Stromsparfunktion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Intel Q9450 @ 3,2 GHz ohne Stromsparfunktion [C1E & EIST AUS]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Intel Q9450 @ 3,2 GHz ohne Stromsparfunktion [C1E & EIST AUS] @ 1000MB Testdatei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Fazit, eine SSD Skaliert doch recht schön an der Leistung der CPU. Auch das deaktivieren der Stromsparfunktionen bringt eine gewisse messbare Mehrleistung in Benchmarks.
Aber ganz ehrlich? Wegen den Paar % die man raus holen kann werde ich dennoch nicht auf EIST und C1E (Stromsparfunktionen) verzichten 
Ohne das OC, ist das Booten allerdings doch fühlbar langsamer! Hab es mal nachgemessen, macht bis zu 3, 4 Sekunde aus bei mir.

mfg Roheed


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hallo zusammen, 

würde mich über ein Feedback freuen über den neuen aufbau der ersten Posteinträge .-)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...d-diskusionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html

Und noch viel wichtiger, ist der punkt "SSD zurücksetzen mit SEcure erase" unter
Trobleshooting verständlich erklärt?

Vielen dank, 
euer Sammelthread Admin Roheed XD


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde mich über ein Feedback freuen über den neuen aufbau der ersten Posteinträge .-)
> 
> ...



Bei manchen Boards muss man alle Laufwerke abklemmen, und die SSD dann erst wieder anschliessen, wenn die DOS Eingabeaufforderung zu sehen ist, nachdem man vom USB Stick gebootet hat, kannst vllt noch ergänzen^^, achso und wenn man keinen Legacy IDE Mode hat => Compatible IDE ^^ 
Auszug aus nem OCZ Topic


> 1. Download HDDErase (http://cmrr.ucsd.edu/people/Hughes/SecureErase.shtml) and copy it on a bootable USB drive
> 
> 2. Shut down your system and uninstall all drives from your machine. Yes, that includes the SSD you'd like to erase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robi-G (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich finde bei den Benchmarks das Rücksetzdatum sehr sinnvoll


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ja langsam wächst und gedeit dein SSD Guide, wird von mal zu mal besser. Wirst hir und da noch dran Feilen, Infos und neue Erkentnisse hinzufühgen und irgentwann wird es ein Standart Nachschlage Werk für SSD's sein, so sehe ich das!


----------



## Robi-G (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich denke damit meinen die leute die suchsequenz des SATA controllers
> nach HDD und vorallem SSD.
> Da ist leider was dran, dass das Booten mit aktiven AHCI länger dauert
> als ohne AHCI. Hängt aber nur damit zusammen das die SSD länger gesucht und
> ...





Ich habe noch eine spezielle Frage zu diesem Post: Ist das ein AMD spezifisches Problem oder auch auf Intel Systemen zu verspüren?


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

alles klar, danke fürs feedback 

werde es bald einfließen lassen...
aber zuerst hier mein update zum thema CPU vs. SSD

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ead-rund-um-das-thema-ssd-11.html#post2345617




> Ich habe noch eine spezielle Frage zu diesem Post: Ist das ein AMD  spezifisches Problem oder auch auf Intel Systemen zu verspüren?



Das betrifft AMD sowie auch Intel Systeme. Das hat mit initialiesierungsroute von den HDD und SSD zu tun. Weniger mit dem System


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> alles klar, danke fürs feedback
> 
> werde es bald einfließen lassen...
> aber zuerst hier mein update zum thema CPU vs. SSD
> ...



Wie deine 4k werte so hoch sein können würd mich ma interessieren ^^.... dafür sind die 512k und sequentiellen ziemlich gering, was aber an sich ja nich viel macht ^^
edit: ok i see why... 100MB ^^


----------



## Robi-G (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> alles klar, danke fürs feedback
> 
> werde es bald einfließen lassen...
> aber zuerst hier mein update zum thema CPU vs. SSD
> ...



Hm und dies Initialisierungsprozedur kann auch nicht verkürzt werden? Weil das haben ja nicht alle, oder?
Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@HWK 

wenn ich so weitermache kann ich die SSD am WE gleich wieder zurücksetzten XD
Hab jetzt zum Vergleich auch mal mit 1000mb getestet. Wirkt sich vor allem beim read aus.
Die anderen werte sind fast gleich und wohl eher auf "Messungenauigkeit" zurückzuführen^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ead-rund-um-das-thema-ssd-11.html#post2345617

@Robi-G
ne kann man leider nicht beeinflussen. Ist auch von MB zu MB unterschiedlich. 
bzw besser gesagt, von der Southbridge soll heißen deinem Sata Controller abhängig.
Bei mir dauert es ca. 10 bis der Controller die SSD und alle HDD gefunden hat


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Tja ich glücklicher war bei mir genauso mit meinem Gigabyte Board und AMD Chipsatz, da haben die rein zufällig ein neues Beta Bios ins Netz gestellt der genau das Problem behebt. Initialisierung des ACHI Controllers b.z.w. Bioses hat sich von 10 auf 2 Sekunden reduziert, beim ersten mal dachte ich, ich träum! Manchmal muss man auch glück im Leben haben!


----------



## Fujidon (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hier mal ein Benchmark einer Corsair Force F120 = 120 GB  

Hardware: CPU Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300,Mainboard _ASUS Maximus II ( _ _neuste Bios 2010 )_ ,Windows 7 64 bit .

System läuft eine gute woche mit stabilen werten* 

*4 k ist am steigen* *


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ok hab den Troubleshoot wie gewünscht erweitert.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html#post2337453

@Fujidon

wenn du noch CDM einfügst verlink ich dich auf die Startseite 
Dann hab ma eine F120 @ intel und @AMD zum vergleich

ps. füg es in deinen bereits getätigten post ein  danke


----------



## Fujidon (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@ roheed

CDM ist drin ,sind die werte ok ? oder ist schon ein standard bekannt ?



Was ist besser ?   CDM oder ASS ? 

Intel oder AMD  
Hier nochmal CDM - bitte mal auswerten - Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Also irgentwie irretieren mich deine Werte gewaltig???? Deine AS SSD Werte sind ja normal aber die jetzt.....hast du irgentetwas verändert. Mir ist gerade dei Kinlader runtergeklappt!!!


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lol der bescheißt^^ er hat CDM auf fill with zero stehen^^

das kann ich auch XD und sogar ne schippe drauflegen^^

Test es bitte nochmal normal


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also irgentwie irretieren mich deine Werte gewaltig???? Deine AS SSD Werte sind ja normal aber die jetzt.....hast du irgentetwas verändert. Mir ist gerade dei Kinlader runtergeklappt!!!



Er lässt CDM wsl nur Nullen schreiben ...


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

so wie es ATTO auch macht!
Das der ganze gag hinter ATTO und warum ihn Corsair und co so lieben XD

Reine Nuller sind besstens Kompriemierbar im gegensatz zu random die ja dem Sandforce Controller bekanntlich nicht bekommen!
Das auch der Grund warum CDM und AS SSD so verhältnissmässig schlechte werte ausspucken!

DEshalb gilt ---

AS SSD und CDM Worst case da nicht komprimierbar, ATTO bzw. Fill with Zero entspricht dem Maximum der SSD da maximal kommprimierbar


----------



## Fujidon (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lol nein ,hab echt nichts verändert ,ohh vielleicht lags an den neuen treiber von intel ,ist doch der 10,???? weiß aber nicht ob ich ihn schon drauf hatte ,hab es einfach nochmal drau geschmissen ,jetzt hab ich ihn 100% drauf !



hwk schrieb:


> Er lässt CDM wsl nur Nullen schreiben ...


  dafür brauch er aber lange 

Wie soll ich es anders testen ? nobie sorry ??????


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

klick auf "datei" dann auf "testdaten" und dann wählst standart (Zufallsdaten) aus 
und post dann *M I T  *kopfzeile von CMD als beweiß das du nicht nur laberst


----------



## Fujidon (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

warum sollte ich nur labern wollen ?
kenne das CMD nicht ,war keine absicht


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

kann ja sein das du ein ganz lustiger zeitgenosse bist und uns den tag mit deinem 
gefakten CDM bild versüssen wolltest^^ 

Also pls wie oben beschrieben umstellen und dann nochmal uploaden 
Und vorallem das bild austauschen wo ich den link dazu erstellt habe.

Sonst drehen die leute noch durch was mit deiner SSD los sein könnte ^^

EDIT::::
Ich meine das hier  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2346239-post120.html
danke


----------



## Fujidon (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ok CDM auf Standart Zuffalsdaten 100% 
Faken wollte ich sicher nichts ,aber die SSD geht schon gut ab ,
und das ist kein fake 

Tausche ich auch gleich aus !

Werte sind also normal ,danke !!


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

alles klar, vielen dank für deine mitarbeit 

Ja die werte sind normal, deine schreibwerte sogar überdurchschnittlich gut !

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hiuhui morgen kommt mein r3e, dann gibts nen fettes update mit sata III kontroller XD


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

und wie wäre es mit so einem kleinen Schmuckstück?^^
Revodrive 2 Ist quasi von nem zweier RAid auf nen vierer Raid gewachsen. dementsprechend beeindruckend auch die seq. Read/write werte.

OCZ stellt ?RevoDrive X2? mit bis zu 740 MB/s vor - 29.10.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## sunmymoon (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hallo ich bin alsoluter Neuling nicht nur hier im Forum. Kenne mich mit den ganzen Prozessor, Ram, SSD, Graphics usw überhaupt nicht aus. Jetzt wollte ich mir ein Notebook kaufen aber es gibt ja sooooooooooo viele. Jeder rät mir zu einem anderen Modell. Jetzt will ich mich selber schlau machen was wofür gebraucht wird. Könnt Ihr mir sagen wo ich Antworten zu all den Dingen die in einem Notebook stecken finden kann?

Schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus.

LG Sun


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> und wie wäre es mit so einem kleinen Schmuckstück?^^
> Revodrive 2 Ist quasi von nem zweier RAid auf nen vierer Raid gewachsen. dementsprechend beeindruckend auch die seq. Read/write werte.
> 
> OCZ stellt ?RevoDrive X2? mit bis zu 740 MB/s vor - 29.10.2010 - ComputerBase


 

sahniges schnittchen... deswegen wunderts mich auch überhaupt net, dass ocz noch keine infos zu den preisen gibt. ich wette dafür kann man sich locker nen kompletten gaming rechner kaufen.

PS: na ahst frühstückspause?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



sunmymoon schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin alsoluter Neuling nicht nur hier im Forum. Kenne mich mit den ganzen Prozessor, Ram, SSD, Graphics usw überhaupt nicht aus. Jetzt wollte ich mir ein Notebook kaufen aber es gibt ja sooooooooooo viele. Jeder rät mir zu einem anderen Modell. Jetzt will ich mich selber schlau machen was wofür gebraucht wird. Könnt Ihr mir sagen wo ich Antworten zu all den Dingen die in einem Notebook stecken finden kann?
> 
> Schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus.
> 
> LG Sun


 

ich würds mal da probieren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/109


PS: wie kann man mehrere beiträge zitieren?


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> PS: na ahst frühstückspause?



mist, jetzt kennst du bald meinen ganzen tagesrythmus XD
und selber? STudent oder auch bürohengst?^^

@ sunmymoon
Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum sunnymoon.
schön das du den weg zu uns gefunden hast, 
allerdings ist das hier nicht die richtige ecke um über Laptops zu diskturiern 

EDIT ::: Vaykir war schneller XD


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hier ein Guide von uns zum Thema "How To Secure Erase Corsair SSDs With Parted Magic":
How To Secure Erase Corsair SSDs With Parted Magic - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## Robi-G (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Tja ich glücklicher war bei mir genauso mit meinem Gigabyte Board und AMD Chipsatz, da haben die rein zufällig ein neues Beta Bios ins Netz gestellt der genau das Problem behebt. Initialisierung des ACHI Controllers b.z.w. Bioses hat sich von 10 auf 2 Sekunden reduziert, beim ersten mal dachte ich, ich träum! Manchmal muss man auch glück im Leben haben!



Das klingt ja mal geil 
Welches Board hast du?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Er hat das "Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H"
für alle anderen Gigabyte Boards gibts so ein Bios nicht... hab schon nachgeguckt, weil meine Initialisierung der SATA Ports auch ne halbe Ewigkeit dauert.


----------



## hwk (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Er hat das "Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H"
> für alle anderen Gigabyte Boards gibts so ein Bios nicht... hab schon nachgeguckt, weil meine Initialisierung der SATA Ports auch ne halbe Ewigkeit dauert.



Gibt schlimmeres ... Mein Asus P7P55D zB das braucht schon alleine 15 Sekunden nach dem anschalten zum POST Screen, weil es immer erst alles checken muss und leider lässt sich das irgendwie nich abschalten -.-


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hwk schrieb:


> Gibt schlimmeres ... Mein Asus P7P55D zB das braucht schon alleine 15 Sekunden nach dem anschalten zum POST Screen, weil es immer erst alles checken muss und leider lässt sich das irgendwie nich abschalten -.-


 
das war bei mir auch ausschließlich auf die SATA ports bezogen.
er sucht auch jedesmal den IDE kanal ab, obwohl ebenfalls nix dranhängt (ca. 5sek).

hab auch alles "interne" abgeschaltet, also LTP port, serielle ports, usb, die ich nicht brauche, SATA ports die nicht belegt sind, firewire...

wär die laufwerksabfrage nicht so elendig lange, bräuchte ich keine 20sek zum hochfahren


----------



## hwk (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> das war bei mir auch ausschließlich auf die SATA ports bezogen.
> er sucht auch jedesmal den IDE kanal ab, obwohl ebenfalls nix dranhängt (ca. 5sek).
> 
> hab auch alles "interne" abgeschaltet, also LTP port, serielle ports, usb, die ich nicht brauche, SATA ports die nicht belegt sind, firewire...
> ...



BTW könnte man hier mal anfangen nicht nur geschätzte bootzeiten zu nennen, im Windows Event Viewer -> Applications ... -> Microsoft -> Windows -> Diagnose-Performance -> Operational ... Da steht die Windows Bootzeit und Shutdown Zeit ... Ich brauch im Schnitt zwischen 21 und 24 Sekunden, wäre interessant mal Vergleichswerte zu sehen^^ da ich glaub das mein Windows irgendwie lange braucht...


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hwk schrieb:


> BTW könnte man hier mal anfangen nicht nur geschätzte bootzeiten zu nennen, im Windows Event Viewer -> Applications ... -> Microsoft -> Windows -> Diagnose-Performance -> Operational ... Da steht die Windows Bootzeit und Shutdown Zeit ... Ich brauch im Schnitt zwischen 21 und 24 Sekunden, wäre interessant mal Vergleichswerte zu sehen^^ da ich glaub das mein Windows irgendwie lange braucht...


 

stellt sich die frage, ab wann windows das logt?!
ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass dies schlaue MS programm schon ab einschalten des rechner zählt, sondern erst nach dem BIOS POST.

lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## hwk (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> stellt sich die frage, ab wann windows das logt?!
> ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass dies schlaue MS programm schon ab einschalten des rechner zählt, sondern erst nach dem BIOS POST.
> 
> lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren



... Der Sinn der Sache ist auch nur die Windows Startzeit zu messen, das ist das einzige das einigermaßen vergleichbar ist auf unterschiedlichen Systemen, den kompletten Boot mit Post halt ich für weniger sinnvoll, wenn man SSDs vergleichen will


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hwk schrieb:


> ... Der Sinn der Sache ist auch nur die Windows Startzeit zu messen, das ist das einzige das einigermaßen vergleichbar ist auf unterschiedlichen Systemen, den kompletten Boot mit Post halt ich für weniger sinnvoll, wenn man SSDs vergleichen will


 
gutes argument^^

nen ergebnis kann ich dir aber nachher erst sagen, bzw spät heute abend.

das wäre evtl auch nen wert (also die startzeit), die man vorne mit in den ersten beitrag von roheed nehmen könnte. evtl sogar nichtmal einzeln, sondern schön in nem excel diagramm (obwohl ich irgendwie das gefühl habe, dass es den mist schon gibt und ja die restliche hardware dabei auch ne wesentliche rolle spielt und nicht nur die SSD).


----------



## hwk (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Vaykir schrieb:


> gutes argument^^
> 
> nen ergebnis kann ich dir aber nachher erst sagen, bzw spät heute abend.
> 
> das wäre evtl auch nen wert (also die startzeit), die man vorne mit in den ersten beitrag von roheed nehmen könnte. evtl sogar nichtmal einzeln, sondern schön in nem excel diagramm (obwohl ich irgendwie das gefühl habe, dass es den mist schon gibt und ja die restliche hardware dabei auch ne wesentliche rolle spielt und nicht nur die SSD).



Klar spielen andere Faktoren auch rein, wie Anzahl Treiber, Autostart Programme etc. Aber als kleiner "Richtwert" wäre das schon interessant ^^


----------



## sunmymoon (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Danke für das nette Hallo. Ich versuchs dann mal in der "richtigen" Ecke. 

LG Sun


----------



## Robi-G (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

SandForce - Enterprise SSD Processors - SF-2500/2600

Mit 500 GB/s könnte man schon was anfangen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@hwk, Hast du ein englisches win7?


----------



## hwk (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @hwk, Hast du ein englisches win7?



Ja hab ich^^, die Bezeichnungen der einzelnen Unterpunkte in der deutschen Ereignisanzeige können daher etwas abweichen ... hab ja versucht es teilweise so zu übersetzen, wie es wahrscheinlich gemacht wurde^^


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

also ich finds nicht mehr wo es steht^^ hab es aber schon mal gesehen auf
was du dich da beziehst 

naja bootzeit zu sammeln ist zwar schön und gut aber das
hängt leider doch auch zu stark mit der restlichen hardware, autostart und co zusammen!
Daher ist ein vergleich doch recht schwer herzustellen. mein windows braucht ca. 20 s bis desktop rdy. 



> Hier ein Guide von uns zum Thema "How To Secure Erase Corsair SSDs With Parted Magic":
> How To Secure Erase Corsair SSDs With Parted Magic - The Corsair Support Forums


wo liegt den der vorteil gegenüber dem alten Secure erase?


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 120 GB*


Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, das ich bei den unteren Werten zu wenig habe. 
Im Vergleich zu anderen die die selbe SSD haben...

Wenn ja, habe ich die SSD dann falsch angeschlossen?
(Hab ich genau da, wo meine HDD vorher war angeschlossen
Und Win7 brauch ca. 10 Sek zum hochfahren
Und Leistungsindex 7,3. Also normal denk ich mal.)

Hardware ist :
Intel Core i7 980X
Asus Rampage 3 Extreme
Gainward GTX 460 GLH SLI
6 GB 1600 Mhz RAM
usw.

Und den AHCI Modus hab ich auch vor der Windows Installation aktiviert
Oder muss man im Bios noch mehr umstellen?

Treiber habe ich keine extra dazu installiert, da ich auf dem PC kein Internet habe
(Mir brauch keiner sagen, das ich Internet drauf machen soll^^ 
- wenn bin ich offen zu Treibern oder Tools die man manuell runterladen kann, die ich dann auf dem genannten PC mit der SSD installieren kann. 
Fall es an Treiber etc liegt)

--------
Das habe ich auf der ersten Seite gefunden :

"Sind deine ATTO werte im Keller und du kommst vor allem im 
4k read/write Bereich einfach nicht auf einen grünen Zweig, 
hat sich die letzten Wochen gezeigt, dass in 99% der fälle
vergessen wurde der AHCI Modus im BIOS zu aktivieren!"

Genau das sind meine schlechten Werte, 
aber ich habe den AHCI vor der Windows Installation aktiviert !


----------



## hwk (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Leistungsindex is ok meiner is 7.6

Edit: ok dann liegts am falschen Controller


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lol schon der zweite diese woche XD

du hast AHCI aktiviert im Bios....aber leider für den falschen Controller XD
Dein Mainboard hat idr. zwei SATA controller und ja, du hast deine 
SSD am Falschen port angeschlossen bzw. für den falschen Controller Aktiviert.

hier, er hatte das gleiche "hausgemachte" problem 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...bios-ahci-laut-ssd-aber-ide-crucial-c300.html


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Wo schließ ich sie dann an ?
Genau an den anderen? ^^

...aber leider für den falschen Controller XD    
haha war klar das ich sowas mach ^^ ist meine erste SSD dann darf man das ^^


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

kein problem 
lies mal meinen link, bist nicht der erste diese woche mit dem gleichen problem.

haben die anschlüsse unterschiedliche farben? Wenn ja mußt erstmal rausfinden
welcher davon der ICH10 Intel SATA controller ist und dann dort anschließen


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Mein Board hat 6 x ICH10RSerial ATA Connectors
und 2 x Marvell Serial ATA 6.0GB/s Connectos 


Und die SSD hatte ich bei einem der Marvell 
Steckplätze angeschlossen genau wie die HDD 

Die (SSD und HDD) müssen aber an die ICH10R... Steckplätze oder?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

die marvell sind die beiden roten anschlüsse und das sind 6gb/s ports! also atm NUR für die crucial (die feine die ich habe und mein board kommt morgen JUPPIII!!).

sprich: DU schleißt ALLE lauwfwerke an die schwarzen anschlüsse an und guck auf jeden fall im handbuch des mainbaord wo du im bis was einstellen kannst. ich bin 3 jahre auf den falschen controller gefahren... deswegen lieber 10min ins handbuch investieren und danach glücklich sein XD

@ roheed
ich fühle mich da irgendwie angesprochen


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ja ich habe Monate alles an den 2 roten Marvell Dinger angeschlossen =(
Hätte ich nie eine SSD geholt, dann würden die Kabel immer noch dort stecken ^^

crucial ?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Ja ich habe Monate alles an den 2 roten Marvell Dinger angeschlossen =(
> Hätte ich nie eine SSD geholt, dann würden die Kabel immer noch dort stecken ^^
> 
> crucial ?




watch my sig.


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@vakir lol kommt dir irgendwie bekannt vor oder?^^

aber glückwunsch, euer Problem hat es auf die Startseite geschaft XD

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html#post2337453

gruß Roheed


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Vielen Dank !

Hab jetzt einen Leistungsindex (SSD) von 7,7 vorher 7,3 hehe ^^

Bench kommt gleich


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@killercroc
na was für ein glück das ich dich um bench für diesen thread gebeten habe^^
Tja eine hand wäscht die andere, du kriegst den vollen speed wir neue vergleichswerte


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 120 GB*

meine Ergebnisse

Hardware :
Intel Core i7 980X
Asus Rampage 3 Extreme
Gainward GTX 460 GLH SLI
6 GB 1600 Mhz RAM


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> (Die Hardware = Beiträge davor)



aha und wenn ich dich verlinke sollen die besucher beide post besuchen ?^^
also pls füge es noch hier ein ....

so sieht das für den besucher aus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2349308-post166.html


So am rande, deine werte sind sehr sehr gut. .-)


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

danke  verlinkung auf der Startseite folgt gleich :-=

so hier is er^^ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337457-post3.html

also noch viel spaß mit deiner SSD. 
geht schon ab wie sau oder?^^


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Cool 

Danke !
Ja ist eine feine Sache


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hi!
Habe da mal eine Frage.
Bei SSD´s soll man ja zuvor den AHCI Modus aktivieren.
Mein Problem ist aber, das meine beiden momentanen Festplatten im Raid laufen!
Dann müsste ich ja erst mal die Daten irgendwie sichern, sodass das ganze noch mit dem anderen Modus funktioniert.
Richtig?

Oder ist es möglich die SSD im AHCI Modus laufen zu lassen und meine beiden HDD´s im raid?


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> Q : Kann ich neben einer SSD noch einen HDD Raid betreiben?
> A : Ja das ist theoretisch problemlos möglich, mit einem Intel Controller habe ich selber einen eingerichtet.


mit einem intel system ist es problemlos möglich AHCI für die SSD zu nutzen
und mit dem INTEL RST treiber auch noch nen HDD raid zu betreiben...

Ob man die dateien verliert weiß ich nicht mehr genau. wenn ich mich richtig
erinner leider ja.

Wenn du kein backup deines Raids machen kannst, zb. weil zu groß gibts noch eine Lösung.
Dein Raid lässt weiter laufen wie bischer, deine SSD hängst an den zweiten Controller
deines MB und aktivierst für diesen den AHCI modus!


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> mit einem intel system ist es problemlos möglich AHCI für die SSD zu nutzen
> und mit dem INTEL RST treiber auch noch nen HDD raid zu betreiben...
> 
> Ob man die dateien verliert weiß ich nicht mehr genau. wenn ich mich richtig
> erinner leider ja



Genau das will ich ja vermeiden... denn auf meinem Raid befinden sich gut 1,6TB Daten...die ich auch nirgendwo mal eben zwischenspeichern könnte.


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lies pls noch mein "nachtrag"


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> lies pls noch mein "nachtrag"




Vllt ne doofe Frage, aber mein Mainboard hat 2 Controller?
Im Mainboard finde ich nur eine Option wo ich einstellen kann ob Raid oder AHCI oder bla Modus.

Muss ich mir dann vllt mal anschauen, wenn ich die SSD habe...vllt nächsten Monat


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ich würd ja echt lachen wenn du so ein teures mb hast und dann nur einen controller ^^
grad ein wenig gegoogelt... kann echt sein das dein EVGA X58 SLI LE nur den ICH10
drauf hat. Die anderen EVGA X58 boards haben unterschiedlich farbige SATA anschlüsse
und somit auch 2 verschiedene Controller.

findest im bios nicht auch noch nen punkt der "onboard SATA" heißen könnte?


----------



## hwk (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Das Board hat nur einen SATA Controller mit 6 Anschlüssen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre beinhaltet RAID alle Befehle von AHCI, das heißt das die Vorteile von AHCI im RAID Modus gegeben sind. Wenn ich jetzt nur die zwei HDD Platten zu einem RAID0 Verbund zusammenfühge und die SSD ausen vor lasse, müsste sie dennoch laufen und erkannt werden. Das hängt aber glaub vom RAID/AHCI Biosa des Bords ab. Rein theoretich müsste das gehn, denke ich? Weil ich kann im meinem RAID Bios auch Platten zusammenfühgen ohne RAID, hab vergessen wie das heißt. Ist leider schon sehr lange her das ich ein RAID0 hatte deswegen kann ich mich nicht merh so genau dran errinnern.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre beinhaltet RAID alle Befehle von AHCI, das heißt das die Vorteile von AHCI im RAID Modus gegeben sind. Wenn ich jetzt nur die zwei HDD Platten zu einem RAID0 Verbund zusammenfühge und die SSD ausen vor lasse, müsste sie dennoch laufen und erkannt werden. Das hängt aber glaub vom RAID/AHCI Biosa des Bords ab. Rein theoretich müsste das gehn, denke ich? Weil ich kann im meinem RAID Bios auch Platten zusammenfühgen ohne RAID, hab vergessen wie das heißt. Ist leider schon sehr lange her das ich ein RAID0 hatte deswegen kann ich mich nicht merh so genau dran errinnern.




Wenn das stimmt, wäre das natürlich optimal.
Weiß da jmd vllt genaueres drüber?




> findest im bios nicht auch noch nen punkt der "onboard SATA" heißen könnte?



Werde nachher mal schauen ob ich solch eine Funktion in meinem Bios finde.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Meine empfehlung diesbezüglich:
ins handbuch gucken. is manchmal gold werd son ding (auch wenns zu 99% auf englisch is).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ok, kommt halt darauf an ob dein RAID/AHCI Bios diese Funktion unterstützt, musst du im Handbuch bei dir nachlesen oder einfach testen. Dies Funktion heißt "JBOD" dort wo du im RAID Bios RAID0, RAID10....auswählen kannst müsste auch JBOD auftauchen. Wenn dem so ist, lässt du dein RAID0 Verbund so wie es ist und stellst nur bei der SSD JBOD ein, das geht auch nur mit einer Platte. Dann müsstest du mit nur einem SATA Controller ein RAID Verbund + die SSD auf AHCI haben. Puh das war jetzt voll die Aktion, das alles wieder rauszu bekommen, viel Glück und dein RAID Verbund wird dann nicht gelöscht alle Daten bleiben vorhanden.


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

schaust halt einfach mal, ich denke du hast 4 Möglichkeiten.

1. Den Controller auf RAID lassen, die SSD anschließen, benchen und dann schaun ob die
vorteile von AHCI auch im Raid wirken. Bin mir da auch nicht mehr so sicher. Aber es kann gut sein.

2. Auf AHCI stellen und den RAID über INTEL  RST betreiben...musst halt deine Daten zwischenspeichern

3. Hoffen bzw. raus finden ob du nun 2 Controller hast oder nicht.

4. etwas Leistungseinbussen hinnehmen und die SSD halt ohne AHCI betreiben.
Naja ist allerdings die schlechteste Lösung 

Ich denke die Möglichkeit nr. 1 ist die beste. Ob man sie nun letztendlich in ein "JBOD" 
verbund nehmen mußt oder nicht weiß ich grad auch nicht mehr. 
Fakt ist aber, dass die SSD auch im "RAID BIOS Modus" laufen wird.


----------



## Nyuki (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Meine ZugriffZeiten haben sich auf AS Bench verschlechter.Wie kommt sowas?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Was meinst du mit verschlechtert? Bei sowas immer gleich einen Screenshot machen und hir hochladen sonst weiß keiner was du meinst.


----------



## roheed (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ich hab grad mal den selbstversuch gestartet, 
was passiert wenn man den Controller von AHCI auf Raid umstellt...

also irgendwie kommt mein Board überhaupt nicht klar damit!
Im Bios taucht jetzt die SSD gar nicht mehr auf als "Bootbar"
und Windows verabschiedet sich genüsslich mit einem Bluescreen.

Die option, die SSD in ein JBOD (*J*ust a *B*unch *O*f *D*isk) bietet mir mein 
Intel ICH9 Raid controller gar nicht an.

Tja was soll ich sagen...vlt doch zu optimistisch gewesen mit der aussage,
RAID BIOS weiterlaufen lassen und die SSD einfach so zu betreiben 
Naja vlt hast du mehr glück, oder man muß win7 installieren wenn der Controller auf Raid 
steht und ein nachtträgliches switchen, so wie ich das mal auf die schnelle testen wollte ist 
nicht möglich.



> Meine ZugriffZeiten haben sich auf AS Bench verschlechter.Wie kommt sowas?


wie hulk schon sagte, ohne screenshots geht schon mal gar nichts!
Aber du bist doch eh der experte der seine SSD noch mit gewalt kaputt benchen will, 
oder nicht?^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Na @roheed ich bin ja mal echt gespannte wer von uns beiden mit seinen ständigen experimenten seine SSD zu erst abschießt, hehehehhehe! Ach zum Thema ich hab in meinem RAID Bios die Funktione, Secure Erase, enteckt jetzt frage ich mich natürlich ob es das gleiche ist wie das was wir benutzt haben. Wenn ja würde es die Sache natürlich erheblich vereinfachen, schade das du JBOD nicht hast ist aber noch nicht bewießen das es dann damit geht, ist nur ne Theorie von mir!


----------



## roheed (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Lol es ist sonntag und mein internet ist seit heut mittag down man fühlt sich echt nackt ohne lol. So ein dreck! Kriegs einfach nicht mehr zum laufen keine ahnung was jetzt auf einmal ist. Bis spätestens dienstag xd mfg


----------



## Nyuki (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich hab die ganze Zeit nicht gebencht,nur Windows Optimiert RamDisk Win Start 7 sec+alle Treiber.Bei LOL and Wot bin ich immer der erste der im Spiel ist, alles auf High 4AA/16AF keine Ruckler kein Delay kein Tearing Dank HD LED Orgasmus PUR Bevor ich mir dem FineTuning anfangen wollte sehe das Die ZugriffZeiten sich verschlechtert haben.
Die anderen Werte sind alle Top.
Nochmal die Frage mit Bild 

"Woran kann das liegen das sich die Zugriffzeiten sich verschlechter haben"?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Erlich gesagt schwanken die eigentlich immer, bei mir sind auch immer so um die 0.2ms, das jetzt beim schreiben bei dir 0.3ms steht hat nix zu bedeuten. Kann sein das gerad ein anderes Programm auf die SSD zugegriffen hat, dann braucht die SSD einen Hauch länger den mehr als ein Hauch sind 0.1ms nicht. Das sind 1/1000'stel einer Sekunde also alles in Ordnung bei dir.


----------



## Nyuki (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ok Super dann mach ich mir keine Gedanken mehr darum


----------



## Spiff (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich würde gerne eine SSD fürs Betriebsystem nehmen und eine zum zocken. Auf was muss ich da achte beim OS muss sie doch möglichst schnelle Leseraten haben. Ist das beim zocken auch so oder sollte da beides sehr schnell sein?

Für OS dachte ich an ein Crucial C300. Für Games eine Corsair F120.

Oder ist das momentan noch nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## roheed (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

juhu internet geht wieder XD

@spiff
wenn du ein zwei SSD system einrichten willst würd ich es genau umgekehrt machen!
Die Crucial ist vorallem im seq. lesen schneller als die Corsair.
Im random schenken sie sich nicht viel. 
Da für spiele höhere seq. werte mehr zum tragen kommen als beim OS
würd ich das OS auf die F120 machen und games auf die C300


----------



## Spiff (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ok Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Muss ich sonst noch was beachten? Die SSD's halten ja nicht so lange im Dauergebrauch? Aber so 1-2 Jahre wird die schon halten wenn ich mit der zocke?


----------



## roheed (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hmmm, 
so wirkliche langzeiterfahrungen hat natürlich noch fast keiner machen können.

Aber was den SSD schaden sind nur die schreibvorgänge nicht reine Lesevorgänge.
Soll heißen wenn du nicht grad jeden tag 5 spiele deinstallierst 
und wieder drauf knallst sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Außerdem geben ja die hersteller in der regel auch min. 2-3 jahre
garantie. so empfindlich sind und können sie dann nun auch wieder nicht sein.


hast du überhaupt nen SATA3 anschluß auf deinem MB?
Die Cruical hat SATA3, wird zwar auch mit SATA2 funktioniieren
aber du wirst sie mit halb angezogener Handbremse betreiben!


----------



## Vaykir (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> hast du überhaupt nen SATA3 anschluß auf deinem MB?
> Die Cruical hat SATA3, wird zwar auch mit SATA2 funktioniieren
> aber du wirst sie mit halb angezogener Handbremse betreiben!



naja es geht. die schreibwerte bleiben die gleichen, aber dir fehlen ca 80-100mb/sec bei den seq. lesevorgängen.


----------



## roheed (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> naja es geht. die schreibwerte bleiben die gleichen, aber dir fehlen ca 80-100mb/sec bei den seq. lesevorgängen.


hab grad nach dem wort : dir fehlen "nur" 100 mb/s gesucht XD ^^
jo es geht schon kein thema. Aber mit SATA2 kann man sich das geld fast sparen und
in ne normale Sandforce investieren 

so am rande, hast du jetzt dein SATA3 board bekommen und schon verbaut?@vaykir


EDIT::::::

Ja leck^^ Wir haben es mit diesem Thread gleich zweimal in die TOP10
der Statistik geschafft  Fettes danke @ All




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. macht weiter so, die vielen Hits sind eine Ehre und Entschädigung für meine Arbeit in einem


----------



## Spiff (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Jop hab Sata3  dann werde ich das mal versuche bis Weihnachten sollte genügend Geld gespart sein für 2 SSD. 

Achja die Crucial ist nur ein wenig teurer als die Corsair zumindest bei mir in der Schweiz

Aber ob die Sata3 Platte wirklich schneller ist bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher. Hab mal eine USB3 Platte gekauft da komm ich auch nur auf ca 150 MB/s net viel schneller als meine alte Sata2 Platte. Hoffe das mir noch besser mit neueren Treiber.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

So viel ich aber gehört habe verzögert STAT3 den boot Vorgang erheblich, nicht das du dir da zu viel versprichst. Auserdem kammen auch SASTAII SSD's im normalbetrieb nicht an die Grenze von 300MB/s, ich fürchte das du von der mehr Leistung nicht viel mitbekommest eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Junkie2003 (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So viel ich aber gehört habe verzögert STAT3 den boot Vorgang erheblich, nicht das du dir da zu viel versprichst. Auserdem kammen auch SASTAII SSD's im normalbetrieb nicht an die Grenze von 300MB/s, ich fürchte das du von der mehr Leistung nicht viel mitbekommest eher im Gegenteil.


das mit der verzögerung kommt auf die anbindung an,ob da ein px chip zwischen sitzt oder ob die direkt mit der cpu vernetzt sind!
die prots an meinem mobo zb. brauch auch nicht länger als die von der intel ich.
 ich kann jetz nur für mein board sprechen hab auch schon das gegenteil gelesen bei sockel 1156 aber auch bei 1366 wenn da zuviel onboard geräte sich lanes abzwacken(usb3,lanzusätzlich grafikkartenusw.), weil der wohl nicht genug pcie lanes hat ohne nf200oä., aber auch der erhöt die latenz. 

bei amds neuen chipsätzen sollte das eh latz sein da die ja ohne zusatzchip sata 6 haben!


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> so am rande, hast du jetzt dein SATA3 board bekommen und schon verbaut?@vaykir


 
nein, der ****** von ebay will mit einfach das mainboard nicht schicken. is schon ne woche her, seit ich das gekauft habe, aber der meldet sich auf keine mails und paket kommt auch keins.
die restliche hardware steht fein säuberlich aufm tisch platziert...

und mal noch mehr offtopic:
das cougar netzteil is ja mal heftig hochwertig verpackt + verarbeitet. sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen 


btt:
hab mal nen paar schicke vergleichstests mit spielen auf der SSD gemacht.
getestet wurden fallout new vegas, dragon age und half life 2 incl cinematic mod 10.93.
als fazit kann man wohl sagen, dass vorallem spiele mit langen ladezeiten (dazu gehört auch z.b. gta 4) richtig gut von der schnellen festplattenvariante profitieren. in dragon age und half life 2 reduzieren sich die ladezeiten beim laden von speicherständen und zonenübergägen um min als 50%, teilweis sogar 80-90% (dragonage neues gebiet).
fallout NW hingegen hat eh kurze ladezeiten. da fällt das ganze nciht so ins gewicht. ich werde mal versuchen nachher oder die tage nen paar konkrete zahlen zu liefen, vllt sogar mit ner excel tabelle.

bei meiner spielesammlung (gute 80 games auf ner eigenen volen 640gb platte) sollte ich wohl gute vergleichswerte erwarten^^

und ja, für alle wow zocker werde ich mir auch noch extra dafür wow besorgen (hoffendlich werde ich nciht rückfällig).


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Offtopic:

Ohja ebay...da hat ich dieses jahr auch schon ne menge spaß mit XD
Nur war ich der verkäufer, der käufer nen Spanier und zuerst
hat er behauptet der artikel sei defeckt, ich soll ihm nen neuen schicken!
Als das nicht holf hat er mich bei ebay angezeigt das ich den artikel 
nie versendet hatte. Ich sags dir, so nen streß wegen paar € 


BTT:



> .... ich werde mal versuchen nachher oder die tage nen paar  konkrete zahlen zu liefen, vllt sogar mit ner excel tabelle.
> 
> bei meiner spielesammlung (gute 80 games auf ner eigenen volen 640gb platte) sollte ich wohl gute vergleichswerte erwarten^^


Ja das wäre mal ne geile aktion... Ich selber habs nur mit 
Starcraft II Probiert, weil mit ner 90gb SSD kommst dann auch nicht so arg
weit mit games installieren^^

HDD RAID0 @ Starcraft 2 : 70s Ladezeit für ein Level
SSD @ Starcraft 2: 40s Ladezeit für ein Level

Klar ist es messbar schneller, aber ohne stoppuhr hat sich beides
beinahe gleichlang angefühlt XD
wer das nötige kleingeld hat, kein thema, grosse SSD rein und 
alle games drauf. Mit bis zu 50% schnelleren Ladezeiten kann man fast immer rechnen!



> und ja, für alle wow zocker werde ich mir auch noch extra dafür wow besorgen (hoffendlich werde ich nciht rückfällig).


Ne mach kein scheiß^^laß des echt lieber, dass zeug macht
schneller wieder abhängig als Rauchen^^
Freut mich das du den absprung geschaft hast, bin jetzt auch 
schon seit 2 jahren clean XD


PS: ja, ich hatte grad Frühstückspause   @ Vaykir


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Tja jungs und ich hab Urlaub und bin fast nur am zocken. 
Sagt mal hat noch jemand von euch im RAID Bios "Secure Erase" ? Ich hätt echt bock das mal zu testen, Corsair kommentiert leider meine Anfager diesbezüglich nicht. Ich fürchte da ist schon wieder bald ein Test fällig, ob ichs diesmal schaff meine SSD ab zu schießen fieleicht hat dann meine Psyche entlich ruhe. 

Dr. Freud, lässt grüßen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ok, für alle die eine Corsair Force SSD haben eine neu Frimware ist online 2.0 Link:
Corsair Force Series Firmware 2.0 Update - The Corsair Support Forums Also nach dem Update hat sich die HD Tune Kurve erheblich verändert, da scheint doch einiges passiert zu sein, seitens Sandforce und die Smarte Werte scheinen jetzt auch zu stimmen wenn man sie  mit Crystal Info ausliest.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> Sagt mal hat noch jemand von euch im RAID Bios "Secure Erase" ?


ne das sagt mir nichts  habe diesen Punkt auch nicht, aber ich will dich nicht
davon abhalten, es mal zu testen 

Ja geil, entlich mal ein FW update.
Und dann nur auf Englisch  

1. Gibt auch ne Anleitung was alles gefixt wurde?
2. Klingt fast so als ob man das Update unter Win7 machen kann oder?!

Und ja, ich Habs grad nur überflogen^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hab das Update gerade gemacht, also du muss das eigentlich update Programm mit Administratorrechte starten sonst wird deine SSD nicht erkannt, AHCI anlassen, das wars schon. Es gibt zwei Files beim ersten gings bei mir nicht musste das zweite nehmen, Alternate. Hatte aber noch dem Updat sofort einen Bluescreen und nach dem neu Start wurde die SSD nicht mehr vom Bios erkannt. Erst als ich den SATA Stromstecker abgezogen hatt gings wieder und seit dem jetzt auch keien Problem mehr. Ich glaub die haben an der SSD einiges geändert oben hab ich mal zwei Screenshots gemacht, die HD Tune Kurve hat sich ganz schön verändert im gegensatz zu vorher.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

thx hulkhurdy das du ohne rücksicht auf verluste gleich mal das update durchgeführt hast 



> Hatte aber noch dem Updat sofort einen Bluescreen und nach dem neu Start wurde die SSD nicht mehr vom Bios erkannt.



Naja klings ja nicht gerade berauschend. Hatte ich aber auch mal nach dem einschalten
der Ruhezustands. 
Kannst du vlt noch schnell CDM und AS SSD tool durchrennen lassen?
Können dann die bench auf der startseite frisch verlinken unter FW 2.0 zb


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hab ich gerad gemacht aber keine Veränderungen nur das mal wieder meine Schreibrate total eingebrochen ist. Oh man, das ist echt ein endloses Thema.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ich hab grad mal den thread dazu überflogen,
wie es aussieht, hat sich Corsair/Sandforce mit der FW 2.0 wohl 
nicht mit der performance beschäftigt, sondern ehr mit den BSOD problemen

und jetzt halten euch fest, mit der Aktivierung von TRIM ?! wtf?! 
soll das heißen TRIM war bisher nicht aktiv? lol

Da hat einer gefragt ob er updaten soll von 1.0 auf 2.0 und
der corsair mitarbeiter hat ihm geraten es nur zu tun wenn er probleme mit 
seiner SSD hat, sonst soll er es wohl lieber lassen?! alles sehr verwirrend.

quelle :

Comments for Force Firmware 2.0 update - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Also die SMARTE Werte scheinen jetzt korrekt angezeigt zu werden,  mit Crystal und wie gesagt die HD Tuner Kurver hat sich veränder im gegenatz zu früher. Ist mal wieder typisch für Sandforce die geben kaum infos raus, muss man wieder alles selber rausfinden was sich verändert hat.


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

nen starcraft 2 test würde auch noch klappen.
kennt ihr noch andere games, welche eigl relativ lange ladezeiten aufweisen? mir würde noch gothic 3 einfallen.


die ssd-kurve von hulky sieht aber komisch aus. bei mir is da einfach nen gerade waagerechter strich.

was mir noch als verbesserungsvorschlag einfällt:
nen link auf der ersten seite, zu den jeweiligen herstellern, bzw zu den laufwerken selber und evtl noch ne linksammlung von reviews.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Die Kurve eine Corsair mit SF Controller sehen alle ein wenig merkwürdig aus, das hängt mit der Kompromierung seitens Sandforce zusammen. Crysis würd mir auf anhieb einfallen oder Facry2.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lol du findest hulk seine HD tune kurve komisch?!
dann schau dir mal meine an, wie es normal der fall bei Sandforce SSD ist^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337609-post4.html

Die sandforce hat ne menge eigenarten, die keine sau nachvollziehen kann.

GAmes :
starcraft 2
GTA4
Crysis
Gothic 4
F1 2010

jo das sind paar games die mir spontan einfallen die ne mörder ladezeit haben


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

gut, die games hab ich alle.

kämen noch folgende hinzu, die ich ncoh für interessant halte:

wow
gothic 3
half life 2
fear 2
anno 1404
dragon age


hm... ich mache nachher mal auch son test mit hd tune (war doch hd tune oder)?


----------



## hwk (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hab das Update gerade gemacht, also du muss das eigentlich update Programm mit Administratorrechte starten sonst wird deine SSD nicht erkannt, AHCI anlassen, das wars schon. Es gibt zwei Files beim ersten gings bei mir nicht musste das zweite nehmen, Alternate. Hatte aber noch dem Updat sofort einen Bluescreen und nach dem neu Start wurde die SSD nicht mehr vom Bios erkannt. Erst als ich den SATA Stromstecker abgezogen hatt gings wieder und seit dem jetzt auch keien Problem mehr. Ich glaub die haben an der SSD einiges geändert oben hab ich mal zwei Screenshots gemacht, die HD Tune Kurve hat sich ganz schön verändert im gegensatz zu vorher.


Ich hab letzte Woche auch ein Firmwareupdate bei meiner Vertex 2 gemacht, dürfte ziemlich das gleiche geändert haben, wie bei corsair und auch ich hatte einen Bluescreen nach dem Update, SSD wurde nicht mehr erkannt, ich musste Windows auf eine meiner HDDs installieren und von da aus die Firmware der SSD nochmal updaten, danach ging sie wieder >.>


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

also so ganz geheuer ist mir die sache mit dem Update langsam echt nicht mehr
wenn ich da eure berichte so überfliege^^ Hab kein bock auf nen total absturz.
Kann doch echt nicht der ernst sein von den Herstellern!

@vaykir



> nen link auf der ersten seite, zu den jeweiligen herstellern, bzw zu den laufwerken selber und evtl noch ne linksammlung von reviews.


also das mit den links zu den hersteller kein problem...
Eine linksammlung zu reviews könnte ich ja machen...wenn du welche hier im Forum findest
sieht sehr mager aus!

Also ich denke ich werde noch folgende punkte einfließen lassen:

1. Kaufempfehlung November; Crucial C300 und OCZ Onyx 2
2. Direkte links zu den Herstellern und ihrem produkt
3. Ich schnappe mal das thema FW 2.0 der Sandforce auf.
4. Und wenn du dann soweit bist, kann ich dein Spieletest miteinbinden.

Also games ist mir recht egal welche du testen willst. 
Die wichtigesten hast ja schon genannt. 
Spontan fällt mir noch NFS shift, NBA 2K11, tom clancys und alien vs. Predetor ein.
Achja und Assassins Creed II und Mafia 2 mit seinen großen welten ala GTA4


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Und was meinst wie lange hältst du es aus ohne die neue Firmware? Also ich glaub beim zurückstetzen hast du es ungefär 12 stunden ausgeahlaten und dan hast du es doch gemacht. Also erspar dir die Qualen und mach das Update und die Daten bleiben auch erhalten, läuft alls super bei mir. Und wenn du dir HD Tune anschaust dan siehst du das Sandforce doch einiges geändert hat.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@hulk 
verdammt eigentlich hast ja recht, bin einfach ein zu neugieriger mensch als
das ich mir den spaß entgehen lassen würde^^

so grobe änderungen sind online (feintuning folgt noch)...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337451-post1.html
feedback erwünscht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Also das mit dem Newsletter ist mal ne super Idee aber ich befürchte den musst du up to date halten, allgemein für SSD's meine ich, man machst du dir arbeit aber das merkt man auch. Der arme Elementardrache kein Mensch postet mehr in seinem Thread, der ist aber selber schuld er hat ja seine Anleitung nicht auf dem aktuellen stand gehalten. Gib mal ein Feedback wie ist bei dir das Update gelaufen?


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

so hier mal nen paar vergleichstabellen bzl. ladezeiten von spielen und deren speicherstände. das wird natürlich im laufe der woche noch mehr und etwas verschöndert - feintuning praktisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Durchwachsen würd ich mal sagen, was ist AVP. Aber das Teilweise die HDD minimal schneller ist. liegt wohl an der messungenauigkeit. Dekt sich aber mit meinen Erfahrungen das es bei manchen Spiele keinen spürbaren Unterschied gibt. Bei Dragon Age hatte ich aber durchgehend das Gefühl das es schneller ging besonders die in Game lade Zeiten. Aber echt interrisante Sache. @roheed ist schon ne Weile nicht mehr online, ich hoffe das bei dem FW update nix schief ging!


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Alien vs Predator is das.

Bei Dragon age is irgendwas faul gelaufen. die werte sind definitiv nicht richtig. vorallem weil ich weis, dass es mit der HDD wesentlich länger dauert.

muss ich mal am weekend testen.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@hulk



> man machst du dir arbeit aber das merkt man auch


Ich hab halt ne krankheit...und die nennt sich Perfektionismus ^^
Hat zwar auch vorteile aber genügend Nachteile...
man legt sich die messlate immer zu hoch XD

Ich werd den newsletter immer mit Datum Posten.
Dann kann jeder sich ein bild machen wie up to date der eintrag ist 
Genauso bei den Kaufempfehlungen. In dieser schnelllebigen welt 
geht es meiner meinung nach nicht anderst als mit einer verbindung zum datum.



> Gib mal ein Feedback wie ist bei dir das Update gelaufen?


Werd ich machen, aber ich hatte noch keine zeit 



> @roheed ist schon ne Weile nicht mehr online, ich hoffe das bei dem FW update nix schief ging!


Ich hoffe das dieser fall nicht eintretten wird wenn es soweit ist 

@Vaykir

Sieht echt hochwertig aus deine tabellen. 
vlt. solltest noch die linke leiste beschriften mit der einheit.
Also ich gehe mal davon aus das [sekunden] hingehört 

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es auf die startseite integriere 
oder nur verlinke zum thema SSD vs. HDD @ games.
Kannst mir ja sicher morgen deine excel File per icq schicken.

in diesem sinne...bis moin, roheed geht schlafen (wieder)


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

moin, die tabelle is alles andere als hochwertig...
hab einfach nur die zahlen da reingehauen und auf "diagramm erstellen" gelickt. titel drüber fertig!
wie gesagt, gestern einfach fix fertig gemacht.

evtl nachher nochmal, spätestens aber am wochenende. vorher brauchste dein thread nicht aktualisieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ist schon irgentwie witzig, man steht morgens auf, macht einen Kaffee, schalltet den PC ein und schaut erstmal im Forum vorbei! Also ich finde dein Diagramm jetzt auch nicht schlecht, man könnte noch dazu schreiben was für ein Patch bei jedem Spiel installiert ist, das hat auch sehr oft Einflluss auf die lade Zeiten, BF2 zum Beispielt aber teilweise schon grass was für ein Unterschied.


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

meine güte DU hast urlaub. geh wieder pennen, draußen isses dunkel!

patchversion? hmm ja, kann ich machen. wollte auch erst die level hinschreiben, welche geladen werden, aber ME2 z.b. hat ja keine level.
und da ich eh jedes mal den selben speicherstand lade, isses auch relativ egal


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hehe, 
im alter pennt man halt auch im urlaub nicht mehr bis um 12^^
spreche aus erfahrung, weil der trend langsam aber sicher auch bei mir
in diese richtung geht^^

BTT:
Also manchmal ist weniger halt mehr^^ und so sehe ich das auch mit deiner tabelle.
Alles, bis auf die einheit und von mir aus noch die Patchversion war enthalten.
SChlicht und sauber gehalten, übertreibs bitte nicht mit grafik gimiks


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

nene übertreiben werd ich das sicher nicht. meinte auch nciht die menge der infos, sondern evtl die tabelle etwas breiter machen, weil ja noch paar games dazu kommen z.b.

rot/blau wirds warscheinlich bleiben, weil man da den kontrast sehr schön erkennen kann.

ich muss nur atm aufpassen, dass ich meine hardware nciht schrotte, bevor mein mainboard endlich kommt. gerade bei hwbot angemeldet... und meine prozzi brät gerade das wasser bei 1,7V.
bekomme den mist bei zimmertemp kaum gekühlt.

@ roheed
ach komm, du bist keine 30, also geht 12 uhr noch ^^
aber ich sitz auch nur 3 jahre hinter dir und merks auch langsam. lange pennen schön und gut, aber wenn der körper kein bock mehr hat, wat will man machen?


----------



## rasier0r (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hi Leute bin neu hier im Forum und begrüsse Euch erstmal. 

Bin durch Google auf Euch gestossen weil ich mich jetzt auch endlich für den Kauf einer SSD entschieden habe.
Wie ich schon auf einigen Seiten gelesen habe, sind hier auch genug Kompetente Leute die man mal was fragen kann... 

Also ich habe mich schon vorab für die Ovz Vertex 2 120 GB oder die Crucial SSD C300 128 GB entschieden.

Frage ist nur ob ich die Platte mit meinem System überhaupt richtig ausreizen kann?
Unterstützt mein Board überhaupt SATA3?? (Link zum Sys in der Sig.)
Was meint ihr?

Und wenn ich schonmal am schreiben bin, würdet ihr mir momentan auch vielleicht was anderes empfehlen an SSD's oder sind die schon ok?
Möchte min. eine 120 GB Platte haben (Für OS, meine wichtigsten Programme und ein paar Games.) 
Ich habe ein Budget von max 220-230 Euro, mehr gibts nicht sonst meckert meine Frau *hrhr* 

Wäre um Rat sehr dankbar


----------



## ones (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

HI, ich hab leider nichts zu meiner Frage gefunden, kann mir jemand sagen in wie weit sich eine SSD denn bei Programmstarts bemerkbar macht? Ich meine dass die Beschleunigt werden ist klar, aber wie verhält sich dass denn im vergleich zu einer normalen Platte? 
Kann mir hier außerdem jemand sagen ob es die Möglichkeit gibt häufig genutze Programme aus einer Ramdisk heraus zu starten?


----------



## hwk (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@ rasieror ...Nimm die Vertex 2, dein Board hat keinen SATA 3 Support wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@ rasiror
die vertex wär optimal. crucuial überflüssig, weil du kein sata III hast, obwohl die auch abgeht wie sau (aber halt geringe schreibwerte hat in der 120er version).

@ ones
programme werden ebenso wie games stark beschleunigt. vorallem bei großen programmen fällt dies sehr auf (z.b. photoshop). ein test bzl. vergleich dies bezüglich werde ich im laufe des monats noch nachreichen. erstmal sind games dranne.

aber im groben kann man sagen, dass 90% der programme auf einer ssd sofort aufpoppen, wenn man sie startet. das passiert bei ner HDD z.b. nicht so oft.


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@ Rasiror
hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum.
schön das du den  weg gleich in den richtigen thread gefunden hast 

Ich würde dir auch die Vertex 2 raten, weil du die Crucial mit fehlendem SATA3 Controller nicht
komplett ausreizen kannst. wenn du vor hast in nächster zeit, also in 1, 2 monaten 
eh mit dem board umzusteigen kannst dir auch ruhig die Crucial kaufen. Laufen
wird sie auch mit dem SAta2 controller.


@ Ones

Ein video sagt mehr als tausend worte ^^

YouTube - Corsair Force F80 SSD Speedtest (Beschreibung bitte beachten!)

hast dir das schon angeschaut? ich denke das demonstriert die schiere leistung einer SSD recht gut.
EDIT: Achja, Ramdisk wirst mit einer SSD fast nicht mehr brauchen, weil eigentlich alle gängigen Programme innerhalb einer Sekunde offen sind auf der SSD.
Größere Programme wie photoshop und co. werden zwar immer noch ein, zwei sekündchen brauchen, aber kein vergleich zu ner HDD!


----------



## ones (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

das sieht ja mal gut aus das Video. In wieweit ist die Leistung denn vom Rest der Hardware abhhängig? 
Ich bin echt stark am überlegen ob ich mal noch bis Weihnachten warte wie sich die Preise für das OCZ RevoDrive entwickeln. Wenn die 120GB Version richtung 200€ geht würde ich mir sowas schon überlegen. 
Gibt es denn sonst welche empfehlenswerte SSD im Bereich bis 100€ oder ist das noch zu Knapp für was wirklich Leistungsstarkes?


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

glaube für 100€ wirste da nicht viel finden. 200e würde ich schon einplanen.
in wie fern der spaß vom rest der hardware abhängig ist, kann ich ebenfalls am wochenende testen, weil da (hoffendlich endlich!) mein neues mainboard kommt und ich somit nen kompletten systemwechsel mache (laufe atm noch auf q6600 @ 3600mhz). die hardware aus meiner sig is also noch eingepackt ^^

thema revodrive is so ne sache. sind das nicht 2 ssd im raid? wenn dem so ist, haste nämlich kein trim befehl, auch nicht unter win7!


----------



## ones (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ja, ist richtig mit dem Raid auf revodrive, allerdings soll das Laut ocz kein Problem darstellen, wobei ich die Begründung nicht gelesen habe, da ich von der Materie eh noch keinen blassen hab.

Ich meine die Daten vom Revodrive sind halt schon verlockend. Weiß man denn schon ob das TRIM-Problem in naher Zukunft gelöst werden wird?


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

naja verlockend hin oder her... is die frage ob du das merken wirst und erst recht ob man es bezahlen kann.


----------



## rasier0r (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ok dankt Euch Männer.
Hab mir sowas schon gedacht in etwa 

Umzurüsten auf ein anderes Board habe ich im Moment nicht vor, da mein Sys erst ca. 1 Jahr alt ist und Bombe läuft.
Wollte halt nur noch ein wenig Performanceschub heraus holen und ich denke mit der OcZ Variante wird das bestimmt geschehen.

Bedanke mich erstmal recht herzlich und werde nach meinem Kauf mich nochmal hier melden bzw. meine Erfahrungswerte berichten


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



rasier0r schrieb:


> ... und werde nach meinem Kauf mich nochmal hier melden bzw. meine Erfahrungswerte berichten


 

darum wird wärmstens gebeten


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@rasieror/ones

Von der REvodrive würde ich eigentlich die finger lassen.
Das ist mehr oder weniger nur nen RAID mit 2 SSD. Bringt vorallem 
seq. read/write performance. das Betriebssystem dürfte nicht so stark davon profitiern.
Darüberhinaus, kann die revodrive bootbar sein, muß aber nicht! gibt schon bei dem einen 
oder anderen probleme damit weil es ne PCI-e karte ist!

Ob die Hardware was ausmacht?
Ja bis zu einem gewissen teil. Soll heißen je mehr leistung deine Plattform hat 
desto besser wird die SSD ausgereitzt. Aber mit einem halbwegs aktuellen System
sind die unterschiede eigentlich fast vernachlässigbar. hierzu gibts noch massig
benchmarks verschiedener User. kannst dir ja mal anschaun.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337457-post3.html

Ich wage es zu behaupten, ein hoch getakteter Dualcore oder nen guten Quad reicht voll aus.
Bei nem singlecore und oder Laptop darf man natürlich nicht die wahnsinnsrakete erwartenn

für 100 rum kannst dir eigentlich nur ne kleine Vertex 2 mit 60 gb holen!
Meiner meinung nach aber auch vollkommen ausreichend.

@hulk
so ich mach mich dann jetzt langsam aber sicher mal ans FW update 2.0^^
wenn ich mich heut nicht mehr melde, wars das dann wohl mit der SSD XD


----------



## Junkie2003 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

na dann viel spass roheedXD,hoffentlich zerschiest du sie nicht
hab ich mit meiner intel auch hinbekommen und musste dann 1monat ohne ssd leben-.-, keine schöne erfahrung
aber das wird mir nicht wieder passieren, habe gerade bei meinem händler des vertrauens ne ocz vertex 2 120 gb geordert,da meine 11€ ssd ja leider ne ente war
dann bin ich bei ssd nummer 3, wär hat mehr!?


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lol ganz großes Kino Corsair 
Ich komm schon gar nicht soweit die SSD abzuschießen.

No Drives Found! lol

Ja habs als admin gestartet, ja AHCI ist aktiv und ja SSD hängt am Port0.
tja nun gibts nur noch 3 möglichkeiten, 
der bugi updater, kommt mit dem Intel RST 10.0 nicht klar, mit Intel allgemein nicht oder funzt halt nur mit dem Microsoft treiber.

ist doch nicht ihr ernst was sie da auf den markt knallen!


----------



## Junkie2003 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

autschn gut das ich mir die ocz bestellt hab


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

alter schwede, da mußt echt ausgefuchst sein mit diesen 
blöden SSD's^^

Wie erwartet, ging es nur mit dem INTEL RST Treiber 9.x
Habs update nun drauf. Feedback kommt bald.

Alter ist mir des herz in die Hose gerutscht als es mitten im Update
der Monitor kurz schwarz wurde XD dachte PC sei abgeschmiert. lol

sonst hat alles soweit geklappt, update rein neustart fertig.
Ohne Bluescreen, wow Corsair, hät ich nicht erwartet nach diesen startschwierigkeiten


----------



## Junkie2003 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lol naja gut das es wieder gehtXD


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@hulk

sauber...meine write werte sind auch wieder im keller!
CDM hat beim ersten run noch 40 mb/s angezeigt 

hast du deine SSD wieder zurückgesetzte?


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht mit der neuen Firmware 2.0 von Corsair*


Nach den anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit dem Updater lief alles weitere soweit recht rund.
Richtige Datei auswählen, SSD auswählen, SSD updaten, Neustart --> Fertig. Dauert alles in allem nicht mal eine Minute.

_*Folgende Dinge sind dabei zu beachten:*_



 Das Update Tool muss als Administrator gestartet werden
Die SSD muss unter AHCI laufen
Die SSD sollte am Port0 des SATA2 Controller Hängen
 
_*AHCI/SATA Treiber mit denen das Update laufen sollte:*_



 Intel RST 9.X
Microsoft MSAHCI
Mit dem noch inoffiziellen RST Treiber 10.X von Intel wird die SSD *NICHT *erkannt vom Tool!
 
Tiefer gehende Änderungen von der FW1.1 zur FW2.0 konnte ich auf die schnelle nicht ausmachen.
Corsair selber sagt aber auch, dass mit der Version 2.0 nicht an der Performance gefeilt wurde.

_*Direkte Änderungen die ich feststellen konnte sind:*_



Die Schreibwerte unter CDM und AS SSD Tool sind wieder eingebrochen [UPDATE 04.11.2010] Nach einem SSD Reset ist wieder alles wie zuvor!
 Beim initialisieren der SSD beim Booten gibt es nun zwei Phänomene. Direkt nach dem einschalten, zeigt mir der Controller immer noch einen SMART Fehler an. Mach ich allerdings einen Warmstart, soll heißen Neustart von Windows, wird die SSD vom Controller sofort erkannt. Der SMART Fehler ist auch weg. Schade das das nicht immer so ist! Würde eine menge zeit sparen beim Booten. Echt ärgerlich das es nur beim Warmstart der Fall ist das die SSD sofort erkannt wird!
Windows bootet minimal schneller, die Stoppuhr sagt mir ein plus von ca. 2s
Die HDTune Kurve ist nicht mehr ganz so katastrophal wie vorher
CrystalDiskInfo zeigt nun beim Zustand die vollen 100% an, SMART werte wurden wohl optimiert
 
_*Anbei*__* noch ein paar vorher/naher Screenshots:*_

*SSD @ Firmware 1.1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*SSD @ Firmware 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Roheed


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ne hab ich nicht, war mir zu blöd. Merkt man ja eigentlich nicht, schlimmer wäre es wenns die lese Werte erwischen würde. Auserdem will ich rausfinden woran das liegt weil so ge Bencht habe ich nach dem ersten Rücksetzen eigentlich nicht, ich hab irgentwie die Vermutung das es einen anderen Grund gibt. Weil da waren ja ein paar User, nicht nur du, bei denen war das Problem mit den niedrigen schreib Werten von anfang an. Ich wittere ein Geheimniss um den Sandforce Controller! Also bei meinem Update der Bluescreen kahm und nach dem neu Start meine SSD nicht mehr erkannt wurde, hab ich voll den Adrenalinstoß bekommen, das glaubt mir keiner! Welches File hast du nehmen müssen das normale oder das Alternate? Ich habs Alternate nehmen müssen andere mussten das erste File nehmen.


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

wie gesagt, mir ist das herz auch stehen geblieben beim schwarzen screen XD

ich werde die SSD vorerst auch nicht reseten. Will mal schaun ob sie sich von allein wieder einfängt.
die schreibwerte sind schon mal von 40 wieder auf 60 hoch!

Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt!
wollt schlauer sein und gleich die alternate genommen XD
Tja fehlermeldung : Keine passende FW gefunden. 
dann hab ich die normale genommen...mit der ging es wieder problemlos.


Ich versteh die welt auch nicht mehr. 
wenn ich mit dem explorer kopier schaf ich teilweilse 150-200mb schreiben.
Mit einer backup file, die also nicht mehr komprierbar ist komm ich nur noch auf 80 mb/s.
Scheint wohl doch nicht das gelbe vom ei zu sein das ganze CDM gebenche!

Meine schlechten read werte kommen wohl vom system!
Mein hdd raid wird auch auf 150 mb/s limitiert!



ps. der newsletter wurde upgedatet
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337451-post1.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich hab mal so drüber nachdedacht was das mit den veränderten HD Tune Werten, Kurve, auf sich haben könnte. Also ich hab mich ja schon öfter mit Corsair Mitarbeitern unterhalten und die haben mir gesagt das die seltsame Kurve bei HD Tune am Sandfaoce Controller liegt und zwar speziell das HD Tune nich mit der Kompromierung zu recht kommt die der SF Controller verwendet. So wenn man jetzt 1&1 zusammen zählt dann heißt das doch im Endeffekt das Sandforce was an der Kompromierung geändert hat?


----------



## roheed (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

oder sie stellen fest das man die SSD mit HD tune ärgert und dann 
wird gegengesteuert. Frag mich nicht wo ich das mal gelessen habe
aber manche hersteller machen es wirklich so.

ich hab gehört das HDtune die SSD in die knie zwinkt anhand ihrer Daten die 
bencht werden und somit der SF Controller zusammenbricht.

keine ahnung. alles nur gerüchte und aufgeschnaptes zeug.
fakt ist und bleibt aber, das ding ist ne blackbox und kaum einer weiß 
was da drin los ist ^^


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

OT:

gestern auf bios F15a geflasht. der bios post geht endlich schneller. initialisierung der sata II schnittstellen dauert nur noch ca. 5sek.

aber is ja eh egal... meine grafikkarte geht mit dem bios wohl irgendwie net XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Würde mich jetzt wundern schau mal ob im Bios was verändert wurde vorallem von was für einen Slot er booten sollte, den die ATI ist eigentlich ziemlich stress frei und läuft auf allen Boards besonders das Rampage dürfte da garkeine Probleme machen.


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

naja gucken wird schwer, wenns bildschirmchen schwarz bliebt oder?

das in meiner sig is btw schon das neue system, wo ich noch aufs board warte. atm läuft noch q6600 @ gigabyte p35-ds4.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Wenn die Graka drinne ist mach mal einen Reset und wenn das nicht hilft dann die Batterie für 15 Minuten raus dan wird alles komplett zurück gestesllt auch der DMI Pool. Was für ein Board isses denn? Wenns ein altes mit P38 Chipsatzt ist, die zicken mal rum.


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

"auch der DMI Pool"? gut, mti der aussage kann ich jetzt nix anfangen. muss ich danch nochmal flashen?

was fürn board? guck mal mein vorheriger beitrag letztes wort


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ne flashen brauchst nix mehr aber der P35 ist schon zigick. Auserdem befürchte das es noch PCIe 1.0 Slot ist und da hast du keine Changse die ATI 5*** drauf zum laufen zu bekommen, da hilft echt nix!


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hä? das pcie 2.0 und die karte läuft da schon über 6 monate drauf.
wie gesagt, hab ja erst seit dem bios flash kein bild mehr.

ok, das falsche sys in meiner sig irritiert da ein wenig, zugegeben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Öhm bin gerade ein wenig verwirt aber egal, hast du das mit dem Reset mal versucht wenn das auch nichts hilft bleibt dir nur zurück zu flashen hab ich bei meine anderem Asus Board auch schon machen müssen, weil das neue Bios totaler Schrott war!


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ok, nochmal:

ich habe mir nen neues system bestellt, welches unten in der sig steht. das liegt aber noch in einzelteilen aufm schreibtisch, weil mein mianboard noch nciht da ist - sprich: ich habe atm noch das alte im gehäuse:

Q6600  (wird ersetzt durch i7 980x)
gigabyte p35-ds4 (wird ersetzt durch asus r3e)
4gig geil evo one (wird ersetzt durch corsair domGT)
seasonic s12-500 (wird ersetzt durch cougar gx800)
msi r5870 (wird nicht ersetzt)
crucial c300 (wird auch nciht ersetzt)

das bios habe ich auf das gigabyte logischerweise geflasht, weil das asus board ja noch gar nciht bei mir is. und zurückflashen kann ich nix, weil meine grafikkarte schwarzbild sendet (bzw gar nix, weil der monitor im stand by steht und kein signal bekommt).

ich glaub jetzt wars verständlich oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Jetzt hab ich es kapiert!! Also erstens hast du das mit dem Bios Reset schon gemacht? Zweitens hast du mal den ander PCIe Slot versucht der hat zwar nur 4 Lines aber laufen tut die Graka darauf.


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

1. nein
2. nein

grund: bin net zu hause^^

den reset per jumper mache ich gleich, wenn ich @ home bin (dualbios is in dem fall egal, weil ich ja nix sehe und das system ja auch bis auf den schwarzen bildschirm funktioniert).

den anderen PCIe Slot kann ich net nehmen, weil die grafikkarte zu lang is und somit über die SATAII ports ragt (von denen 5/6 belegt sind). da könnte ich maximal (!!!) meine alte geforce 8800 gt hinpacken, und selbst die passt nicht wirklich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Und dann ziehst du halt die Laufwerke raus, soll ja nur ein Test sein und dafür brauchst du die Laufwerke net. Sollst ja nur zurück flashen also wozu Laufwerke aber vieleicht hilft ja der Bios Reset. Aber langsam müssen wir schluss machen sonst gibts ner Verwahnung von einem Mod, sind ja total Off Topik!


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

jo auf jeden fall. hab gerade nochmal probiert... geht. frag nicht warum. ich weis es net.

ich werd dann mal weiter die SSD (kaputt-)benchen. paar spiele tests stehen ja noch aus und danach sind die programme dran


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Wow nicht schlecht, a weng OT über drei seiten verteilt 

BTT:
@hulk ist dir noch was eingefallen warum die write werte im keller sind?

Kann es sein das es nen bereich auf der SSD gibt, wo die zu löschenden dateien 
eingetragen werden also das TRIM geschäft. und durch das FW update
wurde dieser bereich gelöscht?! Meine Zellen waren definitiv nicht alle einmal voll.
glaub von dem gedanken müssen wir uns doch langsam wieder trennen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich meine ja schon länge da gibts iregent ein Geheimsiss wo Sandforce die Hand drüber hält. Ich hab die Jungs von Corsair auch mal angesprochen wegen meiner Theorie das an der Kompromierung was verändert wurde, weil ich wusste das die seltsame HD Tune Kurve auf die Kompromierungs Methode des SF Controllers zurück zu führen ist. Ihre Antwort klang so als die armen Kerle selbst keine Ahung haben was da genau mit dem neuen Update passiert aber das ist die Schuld von Sandforce die einfach keinerlei Infos rausgeben und da liegt der Hund begraben. ich werd die Sache mit den Schreibwerten weiter beobachten vieleicht lässt sich ein Verhaltensmuster erkennen. Also wann die schreibwerte einbrechen. Also an der Füllmenge liegt es nicht und das alle zellen einmal beschrieben wurden, bin ich auch deiner Meinung das, das auch vom Tisch ist also was bleibt dann noch. An Trim kanns eigentlich auch nicht liegen weil so lange noch es noch freie Blöcke, Zellen gibt wird eigentlich Trim nicht benötigt, Ich hab momentan nicht mal ne Vermutung abwarten und auf die Ergebnisse anderer User warte vieleicht gibts doch ein Muster??? Und Sorry wegen so vile Off in deinem Thread aber ich bin halt ne Laber Tasche,hehhehehheehh!


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

bis jetzt konnte man es sich ja immer irgendwie herleiten was los ist. einmal wars formatieren schuld, dann volle zellen,  dann TRIM das nicht aktiv wurde.  

Aber das phänomen nach dem Firmware update bringt alles durch einander 

Ich vermute auch langsam das das problem auch aus richtung CDM kommen könnte! Denn der Explorer kopiertest stimt mit den grauenhaften werten
von CDM nicht im geringsten überein. 

Das blöde ist halt nur, das lässt mir keine ruhe und ich will entlich 
eine vernünftige antwort haben was da los ist !!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hir meine Werte steigen langsam wieder an aber an Trim kann es nicht liegen den mein Rechner stand gestern schon Stunden lang im Idle. Ich weiß es wirklich nicht aber hir sieh selbst. Bei seq hat ich erst 40MB/s dann gestern 69MB/s und heute sinds fast schon 90MB/s???


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hab jetzt einige explorer kopie bench gemacht...
zwischen 400 mb/s bis runter auf 50 mb/s ist alles dabei.
Aber die 50mb/s sind doch sehr dominant und eher die regel.
Vorallem nehmen die schreibraten über den bench hin 
drastisch ab.

ich werde jetzt die SSD wieder reseten und schaun 
ob es überhaupt was bringt oder aller nur fake werte sind von CDM


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

sodele bin wieder einsatzbereit!

Also nach dem reset wieder alles wie gehabt.
CDM zeigt mir ganz normale werte an, sprich write @ 130 mb/s

Auch der Explorer Kopier test ist deutlich höher und stabiler.
Soll heißen kopierleistung >100 mb/s. 

Also eins ist schon mal sicher, CDM zeigt mehr als nur quark an!
Warum die schreibwerte nach dem Update einbricht kann ich 
aber mit dem selbstversuch denoch nicht klären ^^Leider


----------



## schlappe89 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

`Hi,

hab ma ne Frage:

Wann denkt ihr werden SSDs mit ~500GB bezahlbar?
Grund der Frage: Ich hab so ein kleines Gehäuse und da wird meine Platte schon jetzt beim Zocken so 48°C warm. Auf lange Sicht wollte ich die gegen ne SSD austauschen und vielleich noch ne TB Platte als Externe haben.


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

kommt drauf an was du unter "bezahlbar" verstehst ^^

Intel ist zur zeit an den 22nm flashzellen dran inkl MLC mit 3 bit speicherplatz. Zur zeit noch 2 bit pro zelle, SLC 1 bit pro zelle.
je kleiner die struktur desto billiger wirds (weil mehr flashzellen auf einen wafer aus silizium passen)

Zur zeit zahlt man für ca. 120 gb ~ungefähr 200€
ich rechne nicht mit einem preisrutsch einer 500gb version unter die 200€ marke in den nächsten 2 jahren!

EDIT:::::
wenn du wirklich angst hast, dass deine HDD wegen den temps verreckt, bist du billiger dran wenn du dir jedes jahr für 50€ ne neue HDD kaufst


----------



## schlappe89 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

jo also bezahlbar sind bei mir so 200-300 euro für ein gutes Modell.
da bin ich schon mal beruhigt.


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

wieso beruhigt?!^^



> Zur zeit zahlt man für ca. 120 gb ~ungefähr 200€
> ich rechne nicht mit einem preisrutsch einer 500gb version unter die 200€ marke in den nächsten 2 jahren!
> 
> EDIT:::::
> wenn du wirklich angst hast, dass deine HDD wegen den temps verreckt, bist du billiger dran wenn du dir jedes jahr für 50€ ne neue HDD kaufst



hast du das NICHT vlt überlesen?^^


----------



## schlappe89 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ne ssd hat noch andere Vorteile, so ists ja nicht. Und ich habs nicht gern wenn Festplatten verrecken


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ja das auf alle fälle, nur versteh ich deine aussage trotzdem nicht 
was dich daran beruhigt, dass eine 500 gb ssd bis auf weiteres nicht so schnell 
bezahlbar sein wird


----------



## schlappe89 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

2 Jahre sind für dich "nicht so schnell"? Also für mich sind das gute Aussichten.
Laut google Festplattentests macht einer Festplatten in den ersten paar Jahren eine hohe Temperatur nicht so viel aus.
Die höchstzulässige Betriebstemperatur liegt bei 60°C, also sollte das hinhauen.


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> 2 Jahre sind für dich "nicht so schnell"? Also für mich sind das gute Aussichten.



lol so unterschiedlich können die vorstellungen von "nicht so schnell" sein^^
2 Jahre sind me menge zeit, da wird sich noch viel tun. und bis dahin 
bin ich super glücklich mit meiner kleinen SSD fürs OS. Der turbo durch eine SSD ist der wahnsinn


----------



## schlappe89 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Danke schon mal für diese Auskunft.

Ich hab noch vergessen was anderes zu fragen.

Wie lang lässt sich so ne SSD betreiben bis sie den Geist aufgibt? 
Nur so ungefähr.

€dit:
hab gerade das gefunden: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...-die-ssd-x25-m-g2-postville-80-gb-677849.html


----------



## roheed (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

theoretisch länger als jede HDD, weil sie keine mechanischen bauteile bestizt
die verrecken können. Langzeiterfahrungen hat natürlich noch keiner.

Aber wie jedes elektrisches gerät sind totalausfälle natürlich nicht auszuschließen.


*EDIT::: *
Bezogen auf deinen Link möchte ich nochmal kurz zusammenfassen

HDD besitzen:
-einen Elektromotor
-einen Lesekopf
-Lager
-Elektronik
-Dauermagneten
-Magnetisch beschreibbare Platten
-Luftdichte Versiegelung (Schutz vor Staub, da Staub = Felsbrocken in der HDD)

Alles in allem also eine menge mechanische Bauteile! Da wundert es einen eher, 
warum die teile nicht alle 12 Monate ab rauchen! Bei dem Ausfall nur einer Komponente, 
kommt es idR. zum Totalverlust.

Und aus was besteht eine SSD? Eigentlich nur nen haufen Silizium und von mir aus noch Kondensatoren und Spannungswandler!
Auf jeden fall kein einzig mechanisch bewegliches teil!

Sterben die flashzellen, nimmt nur die speicherkapazität ab. Stirb der controller kommt es zu einem Totalverlust. 
Das wars eigentlich schon.


Jetzt werden die meisten sagen, ja aaaaber flash zellen des Typs MLC kann man doch nur 10.000 mal beschreiben!
Ja das ist durchaus richtig. Hierzu allerdings eine kleine Rechnung.

Du hast eine 80 GB SSD...Die Flashzellen können 10.000 mal beschrieben werden.
Das heißt auf gut deutsch, du kannst 10.000 mal jeden Tag 80gb auf die SSD schreiben bis sie hinüber ist.
10 000 tage / 365 tage = macht also 27 Jahre Dauerbeschuss @ 80gb/Tag!

Also ich denke, man sollte sich da nicht verrückt machen lassen. 
Und wenn sie auch nur 10 Jahre hält ist das ja auch ein gutes Stück.

Aber sooft wie hier im Forum jeder seine Hardware austauscht mach 
ich mir da also gar keine sorgen über die Haltbarkeit 
Vor spontanen Totalausfällen ist man natürlich auch bei SSD nicht gefight!
Deshalb, immer schön ans Backup denken, egal ob SSD oder HDD^^


----------



## schlappe89 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Danke für deine Sicht der Lage.
Backup mach ich nur von ganz wichtigen Sachen und das sind allenfalls ein paar Dokumente.



> Aber sooft wie hier im Forum jeder seine Hardware austauscht mach
> ich mir da also gar keine sorgen über die Haltbarkeit



Mittlerweile bin ich davon weg andauernd was für den PC zu kaufen, ich wüsste nicht für was.
Neuere Spiele sind aus meiner Sicht meistens schlechte Kopien alter Ideen mit neuer Grafik.


----------



## Vaykir (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Neuere Spiele sind aus meiner Sicht meistens schlechte Kopien alter Ideen mit neuer Grafik.


 

Das ist für viele schon ein Grund. *in die Luft guck und pfeif*

Gibt auch viele, die einfach nur tonenweise Hardware zum benchen haben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hatte gerade wieder ein seltsames Phenomen! Ich hatte die ganze Zeit nur noch 44,7 GB freien Speicherplatz auf meiner SSD, kam mir schon die ganze Zeit total merkwürdig vor, hatte ja nur 2 Spiele zusätzlich installiert, Mass Effekt2 und Grid. Jetzt hatte ich aber Mass Effekt eben durch gespielt und danach deinstalliert so wie ich es immer mache. Jetzt schau ich wieder nach, wieder 81 GB frei? Das Spiel frisst aber keine 35GB sondern 15 GB, kapiers gerad voll mal wieder nicht. Hatte von euch jemdand auch diese Erlebnisse der 3'ten Art?


----------



## hwk (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hatte gerade wieder ein seltsames Phenomen! Ich hatte die ganze Zeit nur noch 44,7 GB freien Speicherplatz auf meiner SSD, kam mir schon die ganze Zeit total merkwürdig vor, hatte ja nur 2 Spiele zusätzlich installiert, Mass Effekt2 und Grid. Jetzt hatte ich aber Mass Effekt eben durch gespielt und danach deinstalliert so wie ich es immer mache. Jetzt schau ich wieder nach, wieder 81 GB frei? Das Spiel frisst aber keine 35GB sondern 15 GB, kapiers gerad voll mal wieder nicht. Hatte von euch jemdand auch diese Erlebnisse der 3'ten Art?



Das ist mehr Windows zuzuschreiben als der SSD ^^


----------



## roheed (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ne das phänomen hab ich zum glück noch nicht erlebt  
Bei mir passte der freie speicherplatz, vor dem FW update, danach und auch nach dem gestrigen reset.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Na ich werd die Sache mal beobachten, echt keine Ahnung was das war.
edit: Also dein vorheriges Bild war aber irgentwie HEIßER!


----------



## roheed (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ja das auf jeden fall^^ ich weiß nur nicht wie "heiß" das profilbild hier im forum sein darf 
hab dein bild auch in groß gefunden in meiner bildersammelung XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hab vorhin mal wieder nen kleinen Bench gemacht hat sich aber nix verändert von den Schreibwerten, ca. 80MB/s die waren aber auch schon tiefer mit 40MB/s. Finde einfach kein Muster warum die manchmal hoch sind und manchmal tief aber einen Reset mach ich erstmal nicht. Es wurmt mich und will dahinter kommen wovon es abhängt das die Schreiberwerte fallen.
OT on, da gibts echt heftigere Bilder hir, einer der grasseseten war ein Zeichentrick Bild wo Super Mario es mit ner Prinzessin oder so getrieben hat, hehehhe der war echt nicht schlecht. Hir bitte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/25473-artificial.html


----------



## roheed (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hast gesehen ? ich bin meinem SSD thread fremdgegangen...iich hab einem mit seiner HDD geholfen XD 

Ich find das kleine grüne mänchen lustig und entspricht meinem motto, Daumen hoch, wir kriegen das zusammen hin ^^

des nervt mich auch total nicht zu wissen von was sie schreibraten abhängig sind.
Es gibt für alles eine erklärung...man muss sie nur finden. scheint aber im falle der SSD 
echt ne harte nuss zu sein^^

weißt was ich auch nicht versteh? warum der SEcure erase nur eine sekunde dauert...
in der zeit kann doch niemals alle milliarden flachzellen auf einmal auf null gesetzt werden!
Also es MUß eine tabelle geben wo der mist hinterlegt ist! Und nur diese wird gelöscht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Genau das mit der einen Sekunde hab ich mir auch schon gedacht aber er muss die Zellen Löschen sonst geht nichts, also wenn da noch was drinn steht kann er nix reinschreiben das hat mit der Partitonstabell eigenlich nix zu tun, das ist nur bei ner HDD so weil das ist es ja egal ob in einem gewissen Sektor noch Daten sind oder nicht er kann ja einfach drüberschreiben bei ner SSD geht das na nicht, was ja der Grund ist wofür es Trim gibt. Irgentwie denke ich das es wirklich so sein könnte was man ab und an mal liest das der Trim Befehl nicht richtig arbeitet aber es gibt ja mitlerweile auch einen Intel Treiber und der soll ja mit Trim richtig umgehen was man vom MSAHCI Treiber nicht vermutet. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat, die Nuss knacken wir noch wir müssen nur am Ball bleiben und wenn ich meine SSD tod teste ist mir grad voll egal!!!


----------



## Xtreme RS (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Guten Tag Zusammen,

ich plane für Weihnachten die Anschaffung mehrerer Corsair Force F 60. Mein Board verwendet einen 780i Chipsatz. Dieser unterstützt meiner recherche nach kein AHCI.
TRIM wird dann wohl auch nur mit dem Standarttreiber funktionieren.

Meine Frage ist:
Wie stark leidet die Performance in ungefähr darunter und wie verhält sich das im Vergleich zu einer Magnetfestplatte (hauptsächlich in Spielen)??? 

Grüße,
Xtreme RS


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Natürlich unterstützt der Nvidia 780i AHCI!


----------



## Vaykir (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

AHCI ist schon nen alter socken. das haben alle chipsätze heut zu tage.


----------



## Xtreme RS (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

XD soviel zum Thema recherche im Internet.
Google spuckt nämlich mehrere Ergebnisse aus, dass es nicht unterstützt wird....

Edit: Hab im Bios nachgesehen, da sollte dann ja auch eine Option dafür geben, worunter müsste die zu finden sein ?


----------



## hwk (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> hast gesehen ? ich bin meinem SSD thread fremdgegangen...iich hab einem mit seiner HDD geholfen XD
> 
> Ich find das kleine grüne mänchen lustig und entspricht meinem motto, Daumen hoch, wir kriegen das zusammen hin ^^
> 
> ...



Das dauert nur eine Sekunde, weil zum löschen soweit ich weiß nur kurz Spannung angelegt wird.... da reicht ne Sekunde locker ^^
Btw meine Schreibwerte sind weiterhin auf 141MB/s nach dem reset... ka warum eure so einbrechen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> XD soviel zum Thema recherche im Internet.
> Google spuckt nämlich mehrere Ergebnisse aus, dass es nicht unterstützt wird....
> 
> Edit: Hab im Bios nachgesehen, da sollte dann ja auch eine Option dafür geben, worunter müsste die zu finden sein ?



 Das ist halt in jedem Bios/Board anderster aber in der Regel dort wo "IDE" steht kann man auch RAID oder AHCI auswählen.


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> Btw meine Schreibwerte sind weiterhin auf 141MB/s nach dem reset... ka warum eure so einbrechen



uns sind die schreibwerte nach den FW update eingebrochen! Jetzt nach dem reset
ist auch bei mir alles wieder in ordnung, soll heißen 130 mb/s


----------



## Vaykir (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ne stellungnahme seitens corsair wär da vllt mal ganz gut. firmwares sollen ja fehler beheben und keine verursachen...


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

leider ist für Corsair und co. CDM ein absolut Rotes tuch, wovon sie nichts wissen wollen!
Für sie zählt nur ATTO! ATTO allerdings deckt dieses problem mit den geringen schreibwerte nicht auf!


----------



## hwk (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> uns sind die schreibwerte nach den FW update eingebrochen! Jetzt nach dem reset
> ist auch bei mir alles wieder in ordnung, soll heißen 130 mb/s


firmware update is bei mir schon über ne woche her.... und reset ka 2 oder 3 wochen, kurz nach deinem  oder so steht hier i.wo... und da war nix mit wieder einbrechen, ihr benched wsl einfach zuviel^^


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lol ^^ Also dreimal benchen und schon sind die schreibwerte futsch? ich lach mich kaput

das problem mit dem FW update ist kein einzelfall! kuckst du hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...2-ssd-testwerte-ist-das-okay.html#post2373319

und ich schätze ihn nicht als so ein "spielkind/alles testen müssen/dauerbencher" wie mich und hulk ein^^


----------



## hwk (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> lol ^^ Also dreimal benchen und schon sind die schreibwerte futsch? ich lach mich kaput
> 
> das problem mit dem FW update ist kein einzelfall! kuckst du hier
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...2-ssd-testwerte-ist-das-okay.html#post2373319
> ...



Dass du nur 3 mal gebenched hast halte ich für eine Lüge!


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

jo stimmt, war glaub 5 mal @ 100 mb testgröße


----------



## Vaykir (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

wohl eher 50 mal XD


----------



## hwk (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> jo stimmt, war glaub 5 mal @ 100 mb testgröße



Dann wars wsl eher nich das benchen ^^


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ist ja hammer wie gut ihr bescheid wisst was ich den ganzen tag mit der ssd mach^^

2 bench nach dem reset um das ergebniss zu kontrollieren
dann die 4 bench für den bericht Intel @ STromsparfunktionen 
und einmal vor dem update.

macht sieben mal, ich bench gleich 50 mal am stück und beweiß euch das es nicht damit zu tun hatte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Tja @roheed du wirst überwacht die Leute wollen wissen was du den ganzen Tag so treibst, wann du deine Pausen machst beim arbeiten wissen wir ja all mitlerweile, hehehehehhehe! Ich hab mein PC mal wieder ne Weile im Idle stehen lassen und die Ergebnisse haben sich nicht verändert also an Trim liegt es mal zu 100% nicht. Mit ATTO stimmen die Werte auch die Schreibwerte? Ich komm langsam echt zu der Überzeugung das es was mit der Kompromierung zusammen hängt die der SF Controller benutzt.


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> Ich komm langsam echt zu der Überzeugung das es was mit der Kompromierung zusammen hängt die der SF Controller benutzt.



das mag schon gut sein und auch sehr nachvollziehbar, 
aber was hat das mit secure erase zu tun?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Das sind jetzt nur Vermutunge da die ATTO Werte weiterhin normal sind und ATTO schreibt oder liest ja nur Nullen. So kann es sein das der SF Controller seine Art der Compromierung ändert ab einer gewissen Füllmenge? Oder daran ausmacht wie viele Zellen schon beschrieben wurden? Irgentwas legt einen Schalter um und gehen die Schreibwerte runter und ich glaub das ist absicht vom Controller aber wann und warum er das macht weiß ich nur noch nicht. Also wann er das macht müsste ja raus zu bekommen sein, das WARUM ist schwere zu knacken.


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hmm, 
da fällt mir noch mein Exporer kopiertest ein....

mit geringen CDM werten:
Hat extrem hoch angefangen und je länger das kopieren dauerte, 
desto mehr ist der wert in den keller gewandert.

mit guten CDM werten sind die werte nicht so kraß runtergefahren.
Ich schmeiß jetzt einfach mal wieder das Thema Write throtteling in den raum.
Aber keine ahnung wodurch dieser ausgelöst wird.

ATTO sind die testdateien so klein, dass dieser Effekt nicht mehr auftritt,
weil der SF controller nicht runterbremst und das könnte erklären warum ATTO immer das gleiche anzeigt


EDIT::::
@hulk 
schau dir mal dieser thread an 
[Guide] Nützliche Tools für SSDs - Forum de Luxx
...insbesondere das thema "AS Cleaner - freespacecleaner"
wenn du lust hast könntest du ja das mal für uns testen, 
dann sehen wir ob es bei dir ein "trim" problem ist/war


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Na da kann ich mal wieder nicht widerstehen und werd das gleich mal testen und danach erst mal wieder einen Bench machen und hir hochladen also bis gleich.


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

anscheinden löst ja dann erst win7 den trim befehl aus...vlt solltest die SSD noch etwas
idle lassen danach. wann du bencht ist mir recht egal 

ich muß neidlos zugeben, das das verlinkte forum etwas besser ausgestatet ist was
das thema SSD angeht....von dort stammt wohl auch das tool "AS SSD" 

hab mir mal paar seiten reingezogen. mal schaun vlt ergeben sich neue erkenntnisse.
Kann ja nicht schaden etwas über den rand dieses Forum hinauszuschauen^^

klingt das nicht herrlich?
Aussage : In AS SSD wird wohl in naher Zukunft ein reiner "kompriemierungsbench" extra für SF Controller integriert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Steht aber nix dabei das man die SSD Idle lassen soll, hab auch jetzt nach manuellem Auslösen des Trim Befehls und beendigung des Tools keine erhöte SSD Aktivität. Jo und zum Ergebnis.......tata.....null Komma nix, alles wie gehabt!
Und zum Thema besseres Forum, wir haben erst diesen Montat angefangen uns mit SSD's zu richtig zu beschäftigen und auserdem haben wir auch einige neue erkenntnisse gefunden die dort auch nicht stehen, ich sag nur 20% der SSD muss frei bleiben! Ne wir sind hir schon ein ganz gutes Team finde ich!  Oder den Mytos das die SSD einbricht wenn mal alle Zelln beschrieben sind, ich denke das können wir auch zu den Akten legen oder? Auserdem wenn du auf die zugriffszahlen deines Thread schaust das finden viele hir interissant was wir hir machen!!1


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ja mist, echt schade...jetzt laß ma nochmal die SSD ein bischen ideln vlt geht ja noch was. 
ganz zu schweigen ob der MSAHCI treiber überhaupt trim kann lol

scheinbar ist das ja nicht mal mehr eindeutig gesagt. 

klar sind ma hier auch ein gutes team
denoch kann etwas "fremdlesen" nicht schaden ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ah jo, ich lese ja auch viel im Internet, oh man und was alles da muss man nur aufpassen das man nix durcheinander bringt, ist mir auch schon passiert. Das mit dem Treiber glaub ich nicht den das Problem hatten auch User die den Intel Treiber benutzt haben. Ne ich denk den Trim Befehl kann man langsam als Verursacher ausschließen!


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*autsch !!!!!*

1 mal CDM = über 8 GB Writes obwohl nur 100 MB test size, höhere Testsitze dementsprechend mehr Write
1 mal ATTO knappe 9 GB Writes
1 mal AS Bench etwas mehr als 5 GB Writes (ok das wusst ich)
1 mal HDTune File Benchmark 3,5 GB


das tool mußt dir mal runterladen --> klick mich


ich hab schon 2 TB read und 1TB write auf meiner 3 monate alten SSD^^hammer


----------



## hwk (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

mhmh :o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ach jo hast ja selber ausgerechnet wie lange deine SSD hält wenn du täglich 120GB schreibst also ist doch egal, hir hast meine Werte. Haber nettes kleines Programm hast da entdeckt, das und das zum manuellen Trim auslösen würd ich gleich auf deiner Hauptseiter verlinken und ein kleinen Text dazu schreiben.


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ich weiß jetzt auch woher das tool weiß wieviel daten schon geschrieben wurde ^^
steht in der SMART. kann man mit Crystaldiskinfo auch selber auslesen!

einfach wie im bild gezeigt (DEC) umstellen und die info steht dann in klartext in den letzten zwei zeilen.
Zumindest bei Corsair^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

toll meine SSD wird natürlich wieder nicht erkannt... spitzenklasse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaube ich mache auch mal nen test wenn meine platte 100% gefüllt ist. systemstart, kopierrate, schreib und lesegeschwindigkeiten etc...


----------



## roheed (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hast es mal mit diskinfo probiert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Da musst du auf das FW Update Warten das deine SMART Werte richtig erkannt werden war bei uns allen vorher auch so.


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

so newsletter und co haben das update durch...
das mit dem trim tool für alle SSD werd ich noch zurück halten.

Hat ja anscheinend nicht gefunzt. zumindest keine verbesserung gebracht 
wie man bei dir gesehen hat.


----------



## Vaykir (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hab irgendwie das ungute gefühl, dass das mit der FW noch dauern wird... naja bis dahin teste ich gleich noch einige games. wow incoming!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Also Mass Effekt2 profitiert auch recht gut von ner SSD, teilweise hat man nicht mal genug Zeit um die Tips in den Ladepausen zu lesen. Man ich war aber auch ganz schön überrascht das ich schon fast 1.3TB an Daten auf die SSD geschrieben habe aber sie hält ja 1200TB aus das sind 0,1% der verfühgbaren Lebensdauer also tangiert mich das überhaupt nicht!


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

mir ist noch eine frage eingefallen...
Zählt den "löschen" bzw. Trim auch zu schreibvorgängen?^^

das würde die 10.000 schreibvorgänge ja beinahe halbieren.

mein kumpel hat auch von wow geschwärmt auf einer SSD.
Er sei locker 10s fürher als andere in inis und dalaran sind immer gleich voll da
ohne ewiges nachladen der texturen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Also eigentlich ja, müsste Trim auch dazu zählen. Weil er liest ja einen gesammten Block aus, löscht ihn dann und schreib dann wieder zurück. Das macht er aber nur wenn alle Zellen einmal beschrieben wurden und keine mehr frei sind, erst dann wird Trim ausgelöst. Siehste mal da hab ich garnet dran gedacht, was jetzt die Frage ist würden bei dem Ergebniss diese Sachen mit eingerechtnet oder nicht!


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



> was jetzt die Frage ist würden bei dem Ergebniss diese Sachen mit eingerechtnet oder nicht!


von welchem ergebniss redest du jetzt? Die SMART werte? 
mich würd mal interesieren wann die SSD die read/write werte aktualiesiert im SMART.
Hab seit gestern immer noch die gleichen werte.


*EDIT::::*
So nachdem ich jetzt gefühlte 5000 post durchgelesen habe bin ich zwar auch kaum schlauer wie vorher...
Aber dennoch lässt sich folgendes glaub recht sicher sagen.

Sie Schreibwerte einer SF SSD brechen ein wenn keine freien Zellen mehr vorhanden sind.
(Freie zellen im sinne von Leeren pages, wo direckt geschrieben werden kann nicht erst lesen, berarbeiten und dann wieder schreiben.)

Und das dies durch zuvielem benchen recht schnell passieren kann, da ein run CDM bis zu 30gb schreibt, 
kann man wohl auch so stehen lassen. Die SF SSD geht recht sparsam mit TRIM um, soll heißen
es kann ewig dauern bis die SSD sich von allein erholt. und mit lang anscheinend mehrere wochen^^
Wenn man dann noch jeden tag bencht um zu schaun ob sie sich entlich verbessert haben kann sie sich nie erholen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Meine Werte haben sich auch nicht verändert na ma abwarten, dafür sind meine Schreibwerte wieder abgesoffen, bei Seq. 67MB/s, zwischen zeitlich waren die wieder bei 90MB/s gewesen und das über Nacht wo der PC aus war, man das bringt mich noch um den Verstand!


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Meine Werte haben sich auch nicht verändert na ma abwarten, dafür sind meine Schreibwerte wieder abgesoffen, bei Seq. 67MB/s, zwischen zeitlich waren die wieder bei 90MB/s gewesen und das über Nacht wo der PC aus war, man das bringt mich noch um den Verstand!


 

das deckt sich ja perfeckt mit meinem vorherigen post 
Du warst ja schon fast wieder bei 90...laß sie mal wirklich einer woche in ruhe. und auch wenns schwer fällt ich weiß, laß mal die finger vom benchen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

WIE, WAS.................keine Benches mehr!!! Ich hab ENTZUGSERSCHEINUNGEN! Ende des Monats hol ich mir ne kleine 40GB SSD, nur zum Benchen!


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

hehe ich weiß hab auch schon dran gedacht mir ne kleine SSD kauf nur um se kaput zu benchen XD

Einer hats mal auf dem punkt gebracht : 

Zitat : "Wieso bencht ihr jeden tag eure SSD? habt ihr das früher mit euren HDD auch gemacht?
Oder testet ihr eure CPU auch jeden tag um zu schaun ob sie noch die volle leistung hat? "


Jo da hat er nicht ganz unrecht ^^ Keine ahnung warum eine SSD einen so verlockt zum dauerbenchen^^


----------



## Vaykir (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> Jo da hat er nicht ganz unrecht ^^ Keine ahnung warum eine SSD einen so verlockt zum dauerbenchen^^



weils einfach spaß macht diesen apokalyptisch großen performanceunterschieden zu einer HDD zuzuschauen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Liegt bestimmt daran das es noch so viel ungereimtheiten in bezug auf eine SSD und ihrer Technik gibt. Auserdem ist der Mensch von Natur aus neugierig und ich bin ein Mensch. Auserdem wenn man mal meine Leitsatz unten in meiner Signatur betrachtet, ohne Neugier, Veränderungen und Forschergeist würden wir "noch immer rohes Fleisch essen und in Hölen hausen"!


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

bei mir ist es auch die neugier^^
bzw. eher "man will schaun" ob die SSD noch auf vollen speed rennt
oder die schreibwerte wieder eingebrochen sind.^^
Da spielt es fast schon keine rolle ob man den performance unterschied
im alltag merkt oder nicht, ich meine die schlechteren schreibwerte.
Und was erreicht man damit nur? richtig, dass die schreibwerte erst recht 
um welten schneller einbrechen als es sonst der fall wäre XD

naja, egal.
@vaykir 
und was macht der Spiele bench?
ist er schon soweit eingebunden zu werden? den platz auf der startseite
hab ich dir ja schon mal reserviert


----------



## hwk (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Liegt bestimmt daran das es noch so viel ungereimtheiten in bezug auf eine SSD und ihrer Technik gibt. Auserdem ist der Mensch von Natur aus neugierig und ich bin ein Mensch. Auserdem wenn man mal meine Leitsatz unten in meiner Signatur betrachtet, ohne Neugier, Veränderungen und Forschergeist würden wir "noch immer rohes Fleisch essen und in Hölen hausen"!



Naja andererseits würden wir nichts anderes kennen, also würde uns das in Höhlen hausen und rohes Fleisch essen auch nicht stören


----------



## Vaykir (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> @vaykir
> und was macht der Spiele bench?
> ist er schon soweit eingebunden zu werden? den platz auf der startseite
> hab ich dir ja schon mal reserviert



atm kein bock gehabt irgendwie 
vllt kommt heut noch was... ansonsten nimm das was du schon hast. viel mehr spiele wer dich eh net dazu packen. auf jeden fall kommt noch wow. sacred 2 hat auch immer ganz ordentliche ladezeiten. und games mit viel intro videos sind eh kacke, weil man die meistens nicht abbrechen kann und er das game dann während der intros läd.


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

*hab hier mal eine halbwegs nachvollziehbares zitat gefunden zum thema 
leistungseinbruch bei SF SSD gefunden.*



> Besonderheit bei SandForce-SSDs: Da in unserem Forum trotz der vorangegangenen Artikel immer wieder  gefragt wird, warum die Schreibrate bei den SandForce-SSDs einmalig  sinkt und auch mit TRIM nicht wieder steigt:
> TRIM ist eine Benachrichtigung des Betriebssystems an den  SSD-Controller, dass bestimmte Bereiche nicht-valide (also eigentlich  gelöschte) Daten bzw. Dateien enthalten. Die Nachricht nutzen die  meisten Controller um valide Daten zusammenzufassen (ähnlich der  Defragmentierung bei Festplatten) und Blöcke mit nicht-validen Daten zu  löschen, damit stets leere Blocke vorhanden sind, die somit immer mit  der gleichen sequentiellen Geschwindigkeit beschrieben werden können.
> Nach unserem Verständnis werden diese TRIM-Nachrichten vom  SandForce-Controller zwar verarbeitet, führen aber nicht automatisch zum  Leeren von Blöcken. Sobald alle Zellen einmal beschrieben wurden,  dauert das erneute Beschreiben länger, da entsprechende Blöcke immer  erst geleert bzw. gelöscht werden müssen, um mit neuen Daten befüllt  werden zu können. Der Vorteil dieser Vorgehensweise liegt darin, dass  insgesamt weniger Löschvorgänge nötig sind und somit die Lebenserwartung  der Flash-Chips bzw. der SSD erhöht wird. Da Blöcke also erst bei  Bedarf vom Controller geleert werden, ist das Anheben der sequentiellen  Schreibleistung auf das Ursprungsniveau nicht mehr ohne weiteres  möglich.​


_
quelle : Test: SSD-RoundUp (Seite 5) - 30.09.2010 - ComputerBase_

*Also für mich heißt das soviel wie, SF kann zwar trim, setzt
diese aber zur liebe der Haltbarkeit kaum/nicht um?^^nuja
* 


> Aus unserem letzten Artikel: Die anfänglich höhere sequentielle Schreibgeschwindigkeit muss als  temporärer Bonus angesehen werden. Das Absinken auf das niedrigere  Niveau wird nach unseren momentanen Kenntnissen immer auftreten, egal ob  TRIM aktiv oder deaktiviert ist und unabhängig davon, welcher Treiber  verwendet wird. Je nach Nutzung der SSD kann sich der Zeitpunkt des  Absinkens aber sehr lange hinauszögern. Wenn das niedrigere Niveau  erreicht ist, kann die Schreibleistung nur mit einem Secure Erase  wiederhergestellt werden. Dieses Verhalten hängt wahrscheinlich mit der  Kompression und Verschlüsselung der Daten sowie dem Fehlen eines  externen Caches zusammen. Da die genaue Funktionsweise der DuraClass  Technology unter NDA steht, können wir aktuell leider keine bessere oder detailliertere Erklärung bieten.​


_quelle : http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...air-force-60-gb/4/#abschnitt_as_ssd_benchmark_

*ich glaub wir können das thema abhacken, es ist einfach so das die SF SSD einbrechen wenn die zellen alle einmal voll waren und
dagegen nur secure erase hilft*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Na hängt angeblich auch mit der Kompromierung zusammen, wie ich es mir fast gedacht hatte aber ich muss zugeben das ich nicht wirklich Ahnung habe inwifehrn das zusammen  hängt. Naja aber sören tun mich die schreib Einbrüche aber nicht wirklich. Mann muss aber noch festhalten das es die starken Schwankungen die ich feststellen konnte nicht so recht erklärt, deshalb würde ich das ganze mit Vorsicht betrachten und eher auch als Vermutung abtun. Denn ne richtige handfeste Erklären ist das ja auch nicht. Dazu müsste man genau wissen wie der SF Controller arbeitet und das weiß nur Sandforce.


----------



## Vaykir (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

So kleines Update. Hab dann doch mal noch die restlichen Spielwerte gebencht.
Aber sehr selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:
Bei fast allen Spielen verringert sich die Startzeit des Spiels, genau wie die Ladezeit eines Speicherstandes, bzw. das Einloggen deutlich. Ausnahmen bestätigen selbstverständlich wieder die Regel.*


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ok vielen dank Vaykir. Dein Versuch ist online 

hier gehts zur Startseite 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337457-post3.html


----------



## Vaykir (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

XXL benchmark?

haha das waren doch gerade nen fünftel von den games ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Dann will ich garnet wissen wo die Games her stammen, du alter Gauner!


----------



## roheed (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

15 games nen ich schon keine schlechte Leistung .-)
WEiß ja selber wieviel zeit so ein test in anspruch nimmt.

den rest klärt ihr lieber per PN


----------



## GmaXimum (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hey, hab das nötige Kleingeld und möchte es ausgeben bevor es die Inflation frisst 

Ich möchte eine SSD für mein OS und 5-6 Games etwa haben.

Habe das ASUS MB Rampage III Extreme im Auge (SATA 6GB´s JMicron Controller) und dazu stell ich mir eine Crucial REAL SSD 128GB vor ebenfalls Sata 6GB´s 

Oder gibts was effektiveres?

OCZ?

Corsair?

THX


----------



## Vaykir (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

also du wirst atm keine single SSD finden, die höhere lesewerte aufweist, als die crucial (ausgehend vom sata III controller). allerdings würde ich bei OS + 6 games mit 128gb schon aufpassen. ich hatte meine 256er gestern kurzzeitig voll. gerade große spiele wie dragonage (mit allen DLCs gute 35gb), wow (ca. 25gb) und HL² (mit cinematic mod gute 40gb) fressen dir den platz so schnell weg, da wirst staunen (gesamt für die 3 games 100gb) XD
die restlichen 20gb die du dann noch hast werden für nen OS nciht reichen.

falls du keine mega overclocking sessions starten willst, reicht auch das gene mit ner anderen ssd.
wie soll das restliche system aussehen? i7 920? wie viel geld steht dir zur verfügugn?


@roheed
wir sollten das thema erweiterungskarten mal auffassen.


----------



## roheed (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@gmaximum 
ansich spricht nichts gegen die Crucial RealSSD. Sie gehört zur zeit zu einer der besten SSDs auf dem markt. Aber wenn du paar games drauf machen willst können 128gb recht knapp werden wie schon Vaykir erklärt hat.

@ vaykir
was meinst du mit erweiterungskarten? PCI-e SATA controller?
können wir gerne machen, aber in diesem bereich kenn ich mich leider zu wenig aus.
Wenn ihr also du und/oder Hulk was ausarbeiten, bin ich natürlich gerne bereit es auf die startseite einzubinden. Ich hab aber schon genug test gelesesn wo SATA3 teilweise sogar langsamer war als SATA2...Boottime z.b. nur im seq. read write kann er voll auftrumpfen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Auserdem zicken diese steckarten teilweise extrem rum, hir ganz besonders die Asus SATAIII PCIe Karten, die fast nur auf Asus Boards funktionieren, vom booten will ich erst garnicht reden und das alles für einen durchschnitts Preis von 40€. Hatte mir ja auch schon überlegt eiine zu kaufen sodas ich USB3 und SATAIII auf meinem System habe aber mal schauen vieleicht mach es ja.


----------



## roheed (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

wenn jemand paar karten testet/oder erfahrung damit hat ob es überhaupt was bringt
können wir es schon ausbauen. einfach nur behauptungen in den raum stellen bringt ja nichts 
und am ende ist keiner Glücklich drüber. 

zu anfangszeiten meiner SSD wurde mir auch geraten ich soll mir doch so ne karte holen
weil mein Controller die SSD ausbremst...und was ist es gewesen? doch die SSD selber^^

Meiner meinung nach kann man sich das geld echt sparen, die onboard controller sind schon gar nicht mal so schlecht.
wer umbedingt sata 3 möchte kein problem der soll sich eine Kaufen. 
Eine karte für USB3.0 macht mir schon mehr sinn, gehört aber nicht hier in den thread/Bereich allgemein^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufabe3l-b6Q


----------



## Vaykir (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ja genau die karten meine ich. aber erfahrungen kann (und werde) ich auch nicht einfließen lassen, weil mein neues mainboard (wenns dann mal endlich irgendwann dieses jahrhundert nochmal kommt...meine fresse shcon 2 wochen rum seit kauf -.- ) schon usb3 und sataIII unterstützt.
aber hab auch gehört, dass manche platten an den sata III controllern ausgebremst werden. falls das bei der crucial auch sein sollte, kommt sie ja wieder an den IIer port. da werd ich dann auch was zu schreiben.

so jetzt geh ich erstmal den verkäufer zusammenscheissen.


----------



## roheed (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

weißt auf was ich lust hät?^^
hab mal ein intro gemacht für meinen COD FUN CLan...und in diesem still ein intro video für die startseite zum thema SSD machen^^

YouTube - Adobe After Effects Horror Intro


BTT: naja dann hat es sich ja schon fast erledigt mit dem thema 
Aber interessant wirds dann wieder wenn du deine erfahrung mit SATA3 veröffentlichen kannst


----------



## Vaykir (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> weißt auf was ich lust hät?^^
> hab mal ein intro gemacht für meinen COD FUN CLan...und in diesem still ein intro video für die startseite zum thema SSD machen^^
> 
> YouTube - Adobe After Effects Horror Intro
> ...



dann mach mal son vid, aber wehe mein name is da net mit bei 

ich brennre auch schon darauf zu erfahren wie die ssd an dem board rennt...


----------



## GmaXimum (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

@Vaykir 

Hhhmm Budget steh genug zur verfügung liegt bei ca 2000 € Komplett + WaKü Wert ca 600 €

es geht immer 
härter,schneller,geiler aber es geht danach immer 

wenig wertiger 

Meine Games sind da EGOshooter,Strategie usw 
Im Prinzip bin ich also an einem schnellen Systemstart interessiert und auf weinger Ladezeit bei Anwendungen.
System:*i7 950+DDR3 CorsairGT+EVGA GTX 460O/480OC* 

Was mich total beschäftigt ist hierbei das ich zwar eine gute Zeit Erfahrung mit PC´s etc habe Hard & Software aber ich noch nie eine WaKü zusammengeschraubt habe...  Und das die Wahl des Towers entscheidet.

mit WaKü= HAF X
ohne Wakü= TT Level 10 

soll was fürs Auge und fürn Spaß werden.

denn bei ner WaKÜ nachrüsten geht dann so richtig in die Monetas...


----------



## roheed (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

also wenn geld "fast" keine rolle spielt würde ich dir zu diesem schätzchen raten 

Crucial RealSSD 256 GB

für Wakü gibts extra hier nen Bereich im Forum. 
Denke dort wirst du bestens beraten


----------



## GmaXimum (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

 Ist auf jeden fall eine Überlegung wert lieber mehr als weniger Platz
hab mich schon bei meinem HTPC mit der Partition für Filme vertan 350 GB > 100 Filme (Media Center sonstige Quellen) = VOLL 

Was ist mit TRIM und den Controllern des Asus Ramapage III bzw Crucial? Soweit ich gelesen habe stellt das kein Problem da oder?


----------



## Vaykir (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

ja ich weis was du meinst zum thema wakü... meine wakü (damals komplett 200 euro) is kaputt gegange und nur die reperatur + graka kühler glaub mal 260 euro verschlungen.

zum system:
i7 950 ok
corsair gt ok
480 gtx ok
mainboard würd ich dann nen normales asus rampage III gene/formula empfehlen (extreme wär zu extrem, wenn du keine rekorde brechen willst)

naja den tower von thermatake is ja wohl geil, aber bissle übertrieben. 500 öcken nur fürn tower... da kauf dir lieber ne geile wakü (aquastream XT ultra, die kühler von EK aus meiner sig, high flow schläuche 13/10 oder 16/13, nen mora 3 radi und evtl nen durchflussmeter).

als ssd kannste natürlich die crucial nehmen. emphelen kann ich die auf jeden fall. geht unter sata II schon ab wie sau. und an den banchmarks siehste ja auch, dass die ladezeiten sich gut verkürzen!


----------



## roheed (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

lol meine SMART werte wurden von der SSD aktualisiert...

aber leider nur im Write XD ein *+ von 60GB seit* dem letzten update.
hab das gefühl das die SSD nur alle 24h power on time die read/write 
neu beschreibt.


----------



## Vaykir (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



GmaXimum schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden fall eine Überlegung wert lieber mehr als weniger Platz
> hab mich schon bei meinem HTPC mit der Partition für Filme vertan 350 GB > 100 Filme (Media Center sonstige Quellen) = VOLL
> 
> Was ist mit TRIM und den Controllern des Asus Ramapage III bzw Crucial? Soweit ich gelesen habe stellt das kein Problem da oder?




denk dran, dass nur programme auf die SSD gehören. musiktitel oder filme sind scheiss egal. viel wichtiger ist, dass winamp oder VLC/power dvd auf der ssd sind.

probleme mit dem rampage 3 sollte es keine geben... kann ich dir persönliche erfahrungen aber auch erst in einigen tagen geben.


----------



## GmaXimum (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ja Natürlich kommen da keine Mutlimedia Daten wie Filme oder Musi drauf es sei denn ich hätte gerade einen Koffer voller Geld gefunden und müsste es umbedingt ausgeben....

Ohhh was liegt denn da?!?"?§ 

Ja mit dem Formula hab ich mich auch schon beschäftigt ist aber erstma raus weils dazu keine Komplette Chipsatz Kühlung von EK Waterblocks gab und geben wird in naher Zukunft.

Ahh aber ich sehe auch da weis einer was gut ist hä?  
Du wirst lachen bei meinem jetzigen Konfigurationsstand schau mal hier

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

LOL Du weist ja 2 .... 1 Gedanke


----------



## GmaXimum (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Bei der WaKü bin ich gerade bei dem Stand

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...raucht-hilfe-beim-start-up-3.html#post2380835


----------



## roheed (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

sauber ^^ und ich bitte euch eure Wakü diskusion dort weiterzuführen .-)
Will den thread nicht zu sehr mit OT zuspamen ^^ THX


----------



## GmaXimum (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Ja hast recht deswegen hab ich auch den Link rein gesetzt


----------



## Vaykir (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

ich glaube ich hatte noch nie so viel ahnung von festplatten, is mir grade aufgefallen. wie lang beschäftigen wir uns jetzt damit intensiv? einige wochen (ok vllt sinds nur 2 oder 3)? schon geil was da alles bei rumkommt.


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du mit "wir" meinst,
aber ich kämpf mich jetzt bereits seit ca. 3 monaten zum thema SSD
hier durchs Forum  Hulkhurdy kam dann recht zügig nach 
und du bist vor paar wochen mit ins Boot eingestiegen.
Ab diesem zeitpunkt könnte man von "wir" reden 

Und das schlimme...wir haben immer noch nicht alle geheimnisse der
Sandforce SSD entlocken können


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

oha heut biste aber spät dranne XD

naja war vorher auch schon am gucken, aber intensiv erst seit einigen wochen.

und sandforce... naja hab keinen. deswegen kann ich leider keine comments dazu abgeben.
aber vllt schneit ja mal eine von den neuen sandforce bei mir ein XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

So mal wieder ein kleines Update von meiner SSD, die schreibwerte sind wider bei 90mb/s ich mach jetzt schon die ganz Zeit nur den Seq test und auch nur mit einem 100MB Testfile. Ich kann mich ja irgentwie damit abfinden das die Schreibwerte so einbrechen aber ne Erklärung abzugeben warum die so stark schwanken kann ich beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*



> Seq test und auch *nur *mit einem 100MB Testfile.



ha nur ist gut ^^ selbst der 100mb test verbraucht ca. 8gb .
ist echt kraß....

sag mal, kennt einer von euch nen gutes tool mit dem man den 
HDD/SSD trafic mitschreiben kann?
Also sowas wie es "SSDlife" tun würde, wenn er es den richtig täte^^

Win7 bringt zwar ein tool mit, aber ich weiß nicht wie man 
da nen gesammtzähler anzeigen lassen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Das ist mal ne gute Frage aber ich denke, entweder ist es ein log File das man auslesen kann oder über die Eingabeaufforderung irgent ein Befehl. Hab mal ein wenig ge Googelt aber bis jetzt nix gefunden.


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

lol ich probier gleich mal Windows 1.0 auf nen USB-Stick zu installieren XD
das teil brauchte 2 MB ....davon kann man heutzutage nur noch träumen.

Ich google auch shcon ne weile find aber kein gescheites program.
Bin grad bei O&O Drive LED gelandet...mal schaun ob das was ist was ich suche



*UPDATE:::*
Mist, windows will unbedingt von LW "A" installiert werden XD
Und O&o Drive LED ließt auch nur SMART aus. also nix wars. verdammt^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Alle Windows bis win95 bekommst du mit den heutigen Mainboards und Speichercontrollern nicht mehr zum laufen. Mit win98 müsste es klappen.


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne eine SSD zulegen. Im Auge habe ich da folgende:

OCZ Agility 2 60GB, S-ATA II
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, S-ATA II
Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, S-ATA III

Ich fahre noch mit einer sehr alten Mühle durch die Gegend:

Intel Core2Duo @8400
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
Zotac GTS 250! AMP
4GB OCZ DDR2-1066

Das Board unterstützt leider nur S-ATA II. Das Board arbeitet mit einem zusätzlichen Controller für S-ATA Festplatten, dem ICH10R.

Hauptsächlich spiele ich World of Warcraft und Left4Dead2. Manchmal kommen auch andere Spiele wie Risen, Starcraft 2 oder ähnliches hinzu.

Da ich selber glaube, dass der Sprung von meiner alten, runzligen HDD auf eine SSD enorm sein wird ist diese Anfrage für eine Kaufberatung eigentlich nur "jammern" auf Hohem Niveau .

Ich hatte mich jetzt schon für die OCZ Agility 2 entschieden.
Platz ist ausreichend für das OS und WoW. 

Was meint ihr? Die Agility 2 sollte ein gute Wahl sein, oder?


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

agility ist gut, ich würd dir die vertex empfehlen.
die crucial lohnt aus 2 gründen nicht.

1. ist es eine sata III platte und
2. hat die 64gb version sehr geringe schreibwerte.

zu den beiden OCZ platten können die roheed und hulky aber bestimmt noch was sagen. das sind die beiden experten für ocz XD


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort . 

Warum gerade die Vertex und nicht die Agility?


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

weil.... frag roheed XD

hab bisher immer gutes von der vertext gehört. aber die unterschiede kenne ich gerade nicht. kannste ja mal bei ocz nachschaun.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Die beiden SSD's unterscheiden sich nur in ihrer Firmware.
Die Agility 2 ist bei den 4k Random-Writes beschnitten (langsamer) als die Vertex 2.
Haben aber beide den selben Chip.


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

hallo und Herzlich willkommen im Forum Traxan 

Wie schon Hulkhardy gesagt hat, hat die Agility eine leicht beschnittene FW.

Die agility arbeiteten mit "nur" 10.000 IOPS;
die Vertex hat die vollen 50.000 IOPS.

Ich denke in der praxis wirst aber nicht viel davon merken. 
Ich hab grad mal zum spaß bei alternate geschaut... da ist aber die *vertex *2 billiger als die *agility *2 XD dann erübrigt sich eigentlich die frage was kaufen! Auf jeden fall die vertex 2 weil sie schneller ist als die Agility2 !!!

Ich sehe aber leider ein ganz andres problem bei dir...

Du willst das OS und WOW auf der SSD betreiben? Dafür ist eine 60 GB schon fast zu klein...
Warum? VOn den 60gb netto bleiben nur ca. 55gb netto.
Das OS + paar programme hast schon ca. 20-30gb belegt.
WOW braucht auch nochmal fast 20 - 30 GB...Wie du siehst wird das ne ganz schön enge kiste.


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Hallo roheed und danke für den herzlichen Einstieg .

Ich hab mir das ganze mal angesehen und bin summa summarum auf folgende Werte gekommen:

OS (momentan) mit ein paar Programmen und allen wichtigen Treibern: 12,6 GB
WoW: 21,8 GB

21,8 GB + 12,6 GB = 34,4 GB

55 GB - 34,4 GB = 20,6 GB frei. Da bleibt also noch genug Luft . Ich könnte sogar noch die 20% freilassen (11GB von 55GB Netto) .

Sollte also hinhauen . Hab glücklicherweise zum Arbeiten noch ein Lenovo T61, dass mit allen wichtigen Programmen bestückt ist. 

Ich war eben bei snogard.de ( direkt bei mir um die Ecke ) und hab die Platte geholt, weil ich noch einen Gutschein übrig hatte. Leider hat die Platte dort 119,90€ gekostet und runter gehen konnte der Kollege dort angeblich auch nicht und er war ziemlich erstaunt, als ich ihn mit den "99,90€" von alternate.de erschlagen habe . 

Nichts desto trotz denke ich, dass die Vertex 2 eine gute Entscheidung war. Sogar der Verkäufer meinte nur "Die macht höllisch Spaß ". Ich werd mal meine Win7 64bit Version suchen und dann die Platte mit meinem OS beschmieren.

Im Anschluss melde ich mich mal mit Testwerten .

Besten Dank bis hierhin 

Greets

Traxan


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Nur 12gb fürs OS?^^Aber gut, muß ja nicht jeder das OS wie wir zumüllen XD

Ich komm bei mir schon auf 30GB und hab 8GB "abgeschaltet".
Soll heißen virtueller arbeitsspeicher und Ruhemodus abbild aus.

Es war definitiv die richtige entscheidung! Du wirst windows und 
vorallem WOW nicht wieder erkennen. 

In meinen augen bleibt eine SSD das geilste update seines rechners das man sich nur zulegen kann!

Bin auf dein feedback gespannt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Kleine Wette @roheed ob er AHCI vergisst oder nicht!


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

denk aber bitte dran, dass fast alle games ihre savehames und andere raten auf C: abladen. gerade bei mir ist der "user" ordner sagenhafte 9GB groß! mein programme ordner hat auch 12gb und windows ebenfalls gute 15gb.

aber gerade was wow angeht wirste dir einen drauf schrubben. hatte gute 20 addons an und nachdem der ladebalken voll war, läd der nur ca 1sek nach, bis alle charaktere dargestellt werden. PATZ, RAZZ FAZZ issa da. die game benchmarks siehste vorne ja.

ansonsten viel spaß mit der ssd und wollkommen im club.




> Kleine Wette @roheed ob er AHCI vergisst oder nicht!



das mit dem AHCI sollte man irgendwo richtig *FETT *anpinnen lassen.


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Argh ich finde meine 64bit Win7 Prof DVD nicht und via MSDN krieg ich keine neue .

32 Bit hätte ich noch hier, aber das suckt irgendwie .

Und nein den AHCI werde ich nicht vergessen @hulk . Und ja ich werde ihn sogar für den ICH10R einschalten .

Und danke btw an alle 

P.S: Puhh doch noch gefunden . Sichere gerade noch ein paar Sachen und werd dann loslegen .


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

denk an den neuen intel treiber 10.x !!!


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Lade gerade die Treiber.

Firmware Flash auf der SSD bricht aber nicht meine Garantie, oder?


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*



> Kleine Wette @roheed ob er AHCI vergisst oder nicht!



hui was fürn glück das ich nicht gewettet hab, weil zu spät gelesen XD 
Aber ich hätte ihn nicht so eingeschätzt^^



> Und ja ich werde ihn sogar für den ICH10R einschalten



Lol Vaykir...der isch ja fitter als du in so sachen 


@ traxan 
nein macht nix aus


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*



roheed schrieb:


> Lol Vaykir...der isch ja fitter als du in so sachen



HAHA, er konnte sich ja auch fein vorbeireiten indem er einfach von anfang an den thread liest. da war mein problem ja ausführlich erläutert. popel du


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

lol ja^^ nachdem zwei leute in der gleichen woche den gleichen "blödsinn" gemacht haben 
hat es einen eintrag in die startseite einfach verdient .

PS: Ich hoffe mein Profilbild stört dich jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

nein so isses wundaschön, wie ein bunter schmetterling *WTF* ?


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Kann mal fix jemand nen DL Link zum aktuellen Firmware Update für den ICH10R posten?
Hab von Gigabyte nur die Version:

Intel SATA RAID Driver	8.9.0.1023

Oder wird der Controller über den Chipsatz angesteuert?

Intel INF installation	9.1.2.1007

Greets

P.S: Fast alle Downloads fertig .


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

keins von beiden!! haha er weis doch net alles. warte ich such den mist mal. editier gleich mein beitrag.

http://www.overclock.net/ssd/845746-intel-rst-10-0-0-1046-a.html


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Ich bin Netzwerkprofi für den Rest hats nicht mehr gereicht .


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

hier gibts auch den treiber...sogar mit 1000 benchmark ^^

Intel(R) Rapid Storage-Technologie (aktuell: v10.0.0.1046 WHQL) - WIN7 - Treiber - Win-Lite Forum


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

du bist schraubenverwechsler. steht doch da XD
aber btt:
was geht mit deinre ssd, win7 gefunden?


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

jo hat er....mußt mal seine post lesen hat nen update reingemacht


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*



roheed schrieb:


> hier gibts auch den treiber...sogar mit 1000 benchmark ^^
> 
> Intel(R) Rapid Storage-Technologie (aktuell: v10.0.0.1046 WHQL) - WIN7 - Treiber - Win-Lite Forum



deren ihren test kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, weil die performance bei mir schon mehr geworden ist. zwar nur messbar, aber mehr!


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

wegen ?! dem sein fazit war doch auch das der neue Treiber besser ist.
Die haben sich auch mehr auf RAID spezialisiert, das stimmt

aber knapp 500 mb/s seq. read ist schon krank^^ auch wenns keine sau braucht/vorteile bringt im alltag


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

So, das upate über das thema "alignment" ist online...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337457-post3.html

ich hoffe ich habe alles wichtige rein gepackt und auch ein laie könnte es verstehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Ich hab da ein Problem bei deinem Thread festgestellt. Die meisten User wissen nicht das auf der ersten Seite eine Anleitung und viel wissenswertes ist und springen gleich hir auf die letzte Seite. Vieleicht soltest du in der Überschrift einen kleinen Hinweis geben!


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

ich will und kann da ja kein roman reinschreiben...
wie lautet dein vorschlag? soll ich vlt das [Sammelthread] abändern in Infos/hilfe?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Dein Thread dein Problem ich wollte es dir nur sagen weil mir das schon aufgefallen ist. Das merkst du besonders wenn sie hir Fragen stellen die in deiner Hilfestellung schon beantwortet wurde und das kam jetzt schon ein paar mal vor. Da kam ich zu dem Schluss das sie deine Anleitung erst lesen wenn sie von uns den Hinweis bekommen.


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*



> Dein Thread dein Problem


naja es ist ja auch zum gewissen teil "unser" thread 

hmm, das mag sein, aber ich seh es so...der mensch ansich ist FAUL!^^
Bevor ich mir jetzt die 10 einträge durchlese auf der startseite stell ich lieber bequem 
meine eigene frage und lass mich berieseln XD

Was mich mehr nervt, das die leute selbst den Hinweis "KAUFBERATUNG"
weitesgehend ignorieren und einfach nen neuen thread aufmachen
und genau das wollten wir ja eigentlich mit diesem thread vermeiden.

ich glaub ich sollte das Sammeltread ändern....das erinnert mich immer eher an "laberecke"
Und da würd ich mich als neuling nicht reintrauen. so ging es mir z.b. im NT bereich...
da hät ich mich als neuling damals auch nie zu euch alten hasen (Hulk, Stefan, Erzbaron und co. )reingetraut


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Ja aber Sammelthread ist die Standart Bezeichnung für so einen Thread, schwer was anderes zu finden aber wen du ne Idee hast her damit. Ach der NT Bereich ist aber leider auch nimmer so wie früher, was wir da früher diskutiert haben.....Cougar wollte mich mal verklagen,hehhe. Stephan ist zu be quiet gegangen, quantensleapstream ist viel auf Geschäftsreise, USA, Asien.....poiu fordert sein Stundium und Erzbaron hat sich fast Selbständig gemacht, baut und verkauft PC's und mach auch nen vor Ort Support, so ist das!


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

ich hab immer mit genuss deine diskusionen mit erzbaron verfolgt^^
jo ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das sich einiges verändert hat...
vorallem wo der dauerspamer quantensleapstream auf einmal so ruhig geworden ist XD
Aber wie auch immer, war mein erster forumsbereich, das verbindet ein bischen XD

ok mir ist vollgende überschrift in den sinn gekommen.

[Wichtig] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSDs


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

[Wichtig] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD's auf Seite1! Wie wärs damit???


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

hehe gz, du hast den 400 post hier geschaft XD

BTT. 

[SSD Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos auf der Startseite

[Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos rund um das Thema SSD auf der Startseite

[Wichtig] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD's auf der Startseite


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Mach doch mal ne Umfrage daraus was die User besser finden. Hast sowieso noch nie eine gemacht wird mal Zeit.


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

So die SSD ist verbaut ( am richtigen Controller  ) AHCI ist eingestellt und die Platte mit den wesentlichen Dingen gefüllt.

Der neue 10.x Treiber für RST ist auch drauf.

Werd gleich noch alles gegechecken und dann mal Testpics posten.

Installation dauerte Ca. 17 Minuten +-


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Tipp fürs nächste mal installiere win7 von einem USB stick das noch extrem schneller, gibts extra von Microsoft ein Tool für. Ja mal gespannt auf dein Benchmark Ergebnisse!


----------



## Traxan (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

*Benchmark einer OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" @ 60GB*

*Hardware: CPU E8400, P45, ICH10R *

Ob man da noch schrauben kann ?

P.S: Der StartUp geht echt fix . Bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Also deine Lesewerte sind so weit in ordnung, deine Schreibwerte die sind eigentlich auch ok. Da gibts mit der Zeit sowieso ziemliche Schwankungen also von daher, sieht alles in ordnung bei dir aus.


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

@hulk
Moin moin ^^

Ähm ich weiß gar nicht wie man ne umfrage startet
Kannst du mir da nen kleinen tip geben wie man das einrichtet?


@Traxan

Deine WErte sehen soweit recht Ordentlich aus, 
finds auch gut das wir mal nen DualCore @ SSD als referenz haben.
Die meisten haben ja nen Quadi heutzutage.
Aber den unterschied merkst meiner meinung nach nur auf dem papier
bzw. im 4k -32thread benchmark


*EDIT::::::

dein Bench wurde auf der startseite verlinkt -- >http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337453-post2.html*


----------



## Vaykir (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

moin ihr beiden.

next week gibts auch endlich nen hexa-core bench und einen mit SATA III. bin schon echt auf die ergebnisse gespannt und ahne schon das schlimmste.
hoffendlich hat das R3E nicht so ne ewige initialisierung....


----------



## klaerchen (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Wollte nicht schon wieder ein neues Thema extra aufmachen, 'drum bin ich hier

Also, ist es möglich eine SSD auf eine andere zu spiegeln (mit Betriebssystem), ohne das die Speicherausrichtung (Alignment) verändert wird?
Möchte mir eine neue zulegen und eben mein altes funktionierendes Zeugs mitnehmen.


Klärchen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

@roheed du musst auf Neues Tehma und dann ganz nach unten scrollen und einen Harken bei Umfrager erstellen machen! Natürlich kannst du ne SSD spiegeln @klaerchen nur dann musst du alle einstellungen von Hand machen, halls du win7 von ner HDD spiegelst. Theoretisch müsste das Alignment stimmen du die SSD ja vom Hersteller vor formatiert ist aber ne garantie kann ich dir da nicht geben.


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

nu gut, extra nen neues thema deswegen werd ich nicht anfangen^^dachte man kann es direkt hier einfügen.

Ein backup einer HDD würd ich nicht auf eine SSD einpielen.
wenn du von einer SSD auf SSD spiegelst sollte es gut klappen.

Hab auch mal gehört, das man ein Backup einspielen kann,
den MBR nicht wiederherstellen macht und dann die 
Startpartition mithilfe von Windows 7 recovery anlegen lässt.
Anscheinend wird dadurch auch der richtige alignment und co 
eingestellt.


Naja probierst einfach mal, mach die BEnch, lies den Alignment aus
und dann können wir beurteilen ob alles passt oder nicht


----------



## rustyryan (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

_Moin 

Spiele momentan auch mit dem Gedanken ein SSD-"Schmuckstück" mein System zieren zu lassen 
Nur leider ist mir da heute ne Unstimmigkeit über den Weg gelaufen :>

Bin interessiert an der Kingston SSD Now V+ 64GB.


__Allerdings lese hier hier bei HoH, dass dieses Modell nen integrierten Toshiba-Controller verbaut hat! T_T

Kingston SSDNow V+ Serie 64GB G2 SATAII | hoh.de

Bei den meisten Shops ist die Art des Controllers nichteinmal gelistet.

Wie kann man dann nun sichergehen, dass es sich um den im Quote genannten Samsung Cache-Controller "S3C29RBB01" handelt? Es gibt offensichtlich verschiedene Controller in der Kingston SSD Now V+?


Danke und greetings 
_


----------



## klaerchen (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*

@hulkhardy1 und roheed

Es war von SSD auf SSD gemeint; stand auch dort

Von Festplatte aus möchte ich nichts spiegeln. Hab' das mal bei "PC-Experience" gelesen. Viiiel zu umständlich, da installiere ich lieber neu!

Aber bei der SSD denke ich, daß das klappen könnte. Das Alignment der SSD müßte eigentlich stimmen. Werde mal nachschauen...

Die neue SSD hole ich aber erst so in 1-2 Wochen. Dauert also noch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@rustyryan wenn ich mir so die aufgelisteten SSD's anschaue da frage ich mich doch wie alt ist das geschriebene? Das ist alles ander als auf dem neuesten Stand. Hol die eine OCZ Vertex2 oder eine Corsair Force SSD mit Sandforce Controller der ist momentan der beste auf dem Markt.


----------



## rustyryan (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

_Moin, 

der Quote stammt in der Tat aus einem Thread Mitte Mai 2010. Was der Frage mit den beiden unterschiedlichen Controllern
der Kingston-SSD mit ein und derselben Herstellerbezeichnung allerdings nicht gerade auf den Grund geht 
Abgesehen davon ist die Kingston SSDNow V+ in der 64GB Variante nachwievor in der aktuellen PCGH-Print gelistet.


Die OCZ Vertex 2 und die Force 60 von Corsair hatte ich auch bereits im Kopf, jedoch habe ich gelesen, dass sich der fehlende
Cache nicht gerade unbedingt für eine Systemplatte eignen soll.


Darum bin ich auf die Kingston SSDNow V+ bzw. die V+ 100 gestossen, die ja beide einen Cache von 128 Mibyte besitzen.

Wenn du mir Informationen bzgl. der "Cache-Performance-Differenz" zukommen lassen könntest, oder vielleicht sogar widerlegen kannst, dass der fehlende Cache
nichts ausmacht, immer her damit - ich freue mich da über jegliches Kompetenz-Gerangel 

Jegliche Info über SSD-Kriterien als System- & Gamingplatte nehme ich nur allzu gerne entgegen ^^

Danke schonmal!

P.S. Was hältst du von der Kingston SSDNow V+ 100 64GB, der Nachfolgergeneration der V+ Serie - leider noch nicht von PCGH getestet?

Regards ,

*ruSty_


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich kann dir sagen das der Sandforce Controller momentan von der Geschwindigkeit her die Spitze der Controller darstellt. Warum angeblich der Sandforce Controller sich nicht zur Systemplatte eignen soll entzieht sich meiner Kentniss. Die maximale Lestegeschwindigkeit beträgt sagenhafte 285MB/s und Schreiben 275MB/s, kein Comtroller ist schneller. Der Fehlende Cach hat den Vorteil das du nicht mehr 20% der SSD frei lassen musst sondern sie eigentlich komplett vüllen kannst. Glaub mir heute eine SSD zu kaufen die nicht den Sandforce Controller besitzt, ist ein erheblicher Nachteil. Einzig ausgenommen sind die Intel SSD's die als einzige noch zu empfehlen sind aber sich meiner Meinung nach durch ihren extrem hohen Preis disquallifizeiren.


----------



## rustyryan (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

_Moin Hulk,

erstmal danke für deine fixe Antwort! Hatte nämlich eigentlich noch vor heute zu bestellen 
Zur Kingston SSDNow V+ 100 konnte ich leider noch keine aktuellen Benchmarks finden. Allerdings soll ihre Performance angeblich nochmal 20-25% über der Vorgängerreihe (V+) liegen. Das soll angeblich auch schon in Tests (welche ich nicht gefunden habe) bestätigt worden sein.

Das würde bedeuten, dass sie - nimmt man die Ratings aus der aktuellen PCGH-Print als Grundlage - rein theoretisch schreib- und lesetechnisch 
die Corsair Force F60 sowie die OCZ Vertex2 ausstechen kann.

Corsair Force F60            
Read:      229 Mbyte / Write:   221 Mbyte

Kingston SSDNow V+    
Read:     209 Mbyte / Write:   202 Mbyte

Kingston SSDNow V+ 100                
Read:~250 Mbyte / Write:~244 Mbyte


Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, bringt der fehlende Cache deiner Meinung nach lediglich Vorteile mit sich? 


Regards,

*ruSty_


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Die Kingston kommt nich an dei OCZ Vertex2 oder an die Corsair Force ran, in keinster Weise. Besonders was die Lese und Schreibrate der 4k Werte betrifft, also das laden von sehr kleinen Dateien. Was besonders beim Booten und bem laden von Programmen, Spielen sehr wichtig ist und erheblich beschleunigt wird. Vertrau mir und hol dir ne OCZ Vertex2 die sind momentan sehr Preisgünstig und extrem schnell, wirst in der Preisklasse nix besseres finden.


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Die OCZ Vertex 2 und die Force 60 von Corsair hatte ich auch bereits im Kopf, jedoch habe ich gelesen, dass sich der fehlende
> Cache nicht gerade unbedingt für eine Systemplatte eignen soll.


sry aber selten so ein blödsinn gelesen^^
Der fehlende cache bringt nur vorteile! Ich werf jetz einfach den begriff "blockfragemtierung" in den raum. den gibts ohne cache auch nicht mehr.

Die Sandforce controller haben aber noch mehr vorteile!
1. fehlender cache
2. Flashzellen werden geschont, weil alle daten nur komprimiert abgelegt werden.
Kompriemierung = Weniger physikalische zellen werden beim speichern benötigt.

3. Die daten werden "verschlüsselt" abgelegt. kein fremdes auslesen möglich.
4. mitunter höchste schreib/lese raten.



@rustyryan 
nicht böse gemeint, aber könntest du bitte dein zitat mit den vielen Controllern löschen ? ^^
Die list stammt für SSD verhältnisse aus den '80 jahren XD Und ich denke sie bringt mehr verwirrung als nutzen.

Oder was meinst du hulkhurdy?


----------



## Vaykir (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

weis man schon wann die ersten latten mit SF 2000er controller kommen. die werden ja vermutlich auch sata iii haben.


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

soviel ich weiß nicht mal soooo schnell...da der SF2000 erst mal nur für den server bereich kommen wird. aber lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Für den Consumer Markt wird der Controller sowieso wieder abgespeckt also erst mal abwarten. Zur Liste, hab dem User ja schon geschrieben das sie total veraltet ist war sogar gleich in meinem ersten Post drinn von daher sollte es andere User warnen.


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja aber soll es sogar löschen ^^ die verwirrt doch total wenn man nicht aufpasst
mit agility 1 vs. 2 und vertex 1 vs. 2 usw.

was soll den der mist? schau mal wie aktiv die SSD ist XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rustyryan (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

_@roheed:_



> > Die OCZ Vertex 2 und die Force 60 von Corsair hatte ich auch bereits im Kopf, jedoch habe ich gelesen, dass sich der fehlende
> > Cache nicht gerade unbedingt für eine Systemplatte eignen soll.
> 
> 
> ...


_Tja, nun weisst du, warum ich mich an dieses Forum wende! Evtl. weil ich es als kompetenter erachte, als jenes, in welchem ich verdammt dazu war, diese Aussage zu lesen?! ^^
Dass der fehlende Cache sich negativ für eine System-SSD auswirken würde, habe in keinster Weise als Faktum dahingestellt ^^ Tatsache ist lediglich, dass ich es gelesen habe. Dieser"Blödsinn"stammt also nicht von mir,
vielmehr war er geistiges Eigentum des Verfassers eines Posts in einem namhaften Hardwareforum 


Deine 4 Auflistungen unten sind schlagkräftig! Genau soetwas wollte ich lesen.

Gibt es von deiner Seite evtl. noch andere Favoriten als die von Hulk genannten in der 64GB-Sparte?


@Hulk

Danke für die Info

Wozu tendierst du bei Corsair F60 vs. OCZ Vertex2? Die Force ist etwas teurer, laut der PCGH-Print mit leichten Vorteilen in der Leserate, die OCZ dafür etwas günstiger und hat minimale Vorteile gegenüber der Force im Schreiben.
Computerbase empfiehlt beide uneingeschränkt.

Die Frage geht natürlich auch @roheed.

P.S: Die Liste ist raus ^^
_


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ja ich weiß bei zipt die HDD LED auch immer rum, das ist aber bei win7 normal. Das liegt an den Temp Ordnern. Hast du die nicht auf die HDD verlegt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@rustyryan, ob die Vertex2 oder die Force ist eigentlich völlig egal. In der Prxis merkst du keinen Geschwindgkeits Unterschied weder beim schreiben noch beim lesen. Ich würd die nehmen die billiger ist.


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

1. ja hab grad geschaut, danke das du liste gelöscht hast 
jetzt kriegt man auch keinen augenkrebs mehr wenn man drüber scrollt XD

2. Dieser"Blödsinn"stammt also nicht von mir....sry ist falsch rübergekommen. 
war keine kritik an dich sondern an den original verfasser. hab ja gelesen das du geschrieben
hast das du es nur gelesen hast 

3. Hast du meine startseite schon gelesen?^^
Da stehen alle SSD mit kaufempfehlung drin. 
Ich würde zur billigsten tendieren. in diesem fall vermutlich die OCZ vertex2 60gb @ 100€



@hulk
ne hab ich noch nicht verschoben. wäre vlt ne überlegung wert. 
aber ich hab grad mal hochgerechnet....komm auf 600 KB pro stunde write ^^ 
sollte verkraftbar sein. wenn wir benchen hau ma ja auch kurz mal 20gb write drauf


----------



## Vaykir (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hat jetzt mal einer von euch seine SSD bis annen strehkragen vollgehauen und dann gebencht?


----------



## rustyryan (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Na das sind doch mal Aussagen! 

Dann wünsch ich euch noch nen feinen Abend und ich werd mir nun mal n' paar Preisvergleiche reinziehen :>

Noch ein kurzes "Out-of-Topic": 

Jemand von euch Hübschen schon Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Online-Hardwareshops gemacht? 

Mix Computerversand GmbH
Avitos Computerversand
www.planet4one.de_


Regards!_


----------



## Vaykir (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

kenne nur den ersten. hab ich mal was bestellt. war genau wie alle anderen auch.

und hör mal auf kursiv zu schreiben. da kriegt mans ja mitm hirn.


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@vaykir 

ja hulk hats geamcht...schau mal unter FAQ. hab da was verlinkt

@ rustyryan

ne sagt mir nix....

meine favoriten sind :

Home of hardware; Alternate; mindfactory


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Vaykir, und wie ich das getestet habe hir der Link, Post #15
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/120064-cssd-f120gb-20-frei-lassen-2.html
@rustyryan, Sorry die kenne ich alle 3 nicht.


----------



## rustyryan (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

So, danke für die Infos! ^^ 

@Vaykir


> und hör mal auf kursiv zu schreiben. da kriegt mans ja mitm hirn.


Na dein Hirn möchte ich natürlich nicht überstrapazieren, wenns für Groß- Kleinschreibung sowie Zeichensetzung schon nicht reicht. *hrhr*
Kleiner Scherz am Rande.

Schönen Abend Euch noch!


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wäre dann noch nett von dir wenn wir noch ein feedback von dir bekommen 
wenn du die SSD dann erhalten und eingebaut hast. 

Bis dann rustyryan


----------



## rustyryan (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Bekommt ihr natürlich als kompetente Entscheidungs-Faktoren!

Prost und ciaosen.


----------



## roheed (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

sagt mal...was macht ssdlife bei euch? ich habe jetzt in 24h power on time
60gb read/write ....a weng arg viel find ich. Hab nur einmal gebencht in der zeit XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EDIT::::::::*
hab grad mal geschaut...das meiste SSD/HDD gespame kommt 
gar nicht von dem Temp ordner. 

BEi mir geht das meiste in NTFS protokolierung und Thunderbird rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traxan (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Da siehste mal, dass dein googlemail und gmx Postserver dich vollkommen zuspammed .

NTFS Protokollierung spammt Dir also deine Platte voll. Hmm.

Besser, als wenn nichts protokolliert würde, oder? 

Dubioserweise erscheint diese Protokollierung fehlerhaft. Die Datenmenge ist exorbitant hoch. 

Wobei der Durchschnitt doch normal erscheint:

304 Startups
1984 GB Read
1024 GB Written

1984 GB / 304 Startups = 6,52 GB pro Startup 
1024 GB / 304 Startups = 3,36 GB pro Startup 

Diese Rechnung ist natürlich etwas fehlerlastig. Das System wurde ja nicht immer komplett hochgefahren, sondern ist mit Sicherheit auch mal während eines Bootups Prozess neugestartet worden oder bei anderen Installationen / Fehlern.

Rechnen wir die Gesamtmenge mal auf die aktuelle Laufzeit der Platte hoch:

1984 GB Read
1024 GB written
442 hours Uptime

1984 GB / 442 hours = 4,4 GB pro Stunde Uptime
1024 GB / 442 hours = 2,31 GB pro Stunde Uptime

Diese Werte erscheinen schon plausibler. Alleine für Spiele und Programme hast Du eine enorme Lesemenge. Den Schreibbedarf deckst Du mitunter durch Installationen, Dateiverschiebung oder anderen Prozessen ab. Vorallem Benchmarking belastet diese Werte enorm .

Greets


----------



## roheed (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

mein post ist vlt etwas verwierend weil er eigentlich nur 
indirekt zusammengehört!

mir ist schon klar das thunderbird und NTFS nicht dran schuld sind
das ich auf ca. 4gb/h read write komme.

Aber ich hatte es paar post zuvor mit hulk davon was
die ganze zeit auf der HDD rumeiert. und das war der nachtrag dazu
das es thunderbird und NTFS loging ist. 

aber mit den ca.!!! 22mb/h gehts mir das echt am a... vorbei.
die masse macht ja definitiv das benchen und das nutzten
der SSD als temporerer speicher für RAR archive z.B.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wobei man immer noch vorsichtig sein muss in Bezug auf die SMART Werte auslesen bei einer SSD. Ich hab mir mal alle Werte genauer angesehen, also auch die Health Werte.......das Ganz funktioniert immer noch nicht richtig, noch immer fehlerhaft.


----------



## Vaykir (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

bei manchen HDDs lassen sich die smartwerte überhaupt nicht auslesen (ich schiele da mal in richtung crucial)...

durch zufall gerade gefunden:
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=30748

dort wird beschrieben, wie man das alignment nachträglich ändern kann.
aber mal ehrlich: wer sich die mühe macht, kann auch gleich nei installieren


----------



## roheed (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

lol bevor ich mir die hundert punkte antu würd ich es auch neu installieren^^
aber sonst eine sehr nette ausführliche beschreibung...auch wenn ich sie nur überflogen habe.

nyuki hat sich mal wieder gemeldet ^^ wie immer---> meno meine SSD ist  langsamer geworden. XD
und auf gehts in die nächste runde


----------



## Vaykir (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo gelesen und kommentiert.


----------



## roheed (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

OT:

Lol mein kollege hat sich grad entgegen meiner empfehlung nicht die NV GTX460
sondern gleich dicke aufgetragen und die GTX470 gekauft...
echt ein monster das Teil....nicht nur in der Leistung sondern auch in der Lautstärke XD
Ist ja echt der staubsauger XD Ganz zu schweigen das man nach 10 min Furmark
die grafikkarte nicht mehr anfassen darf weil sie so heiß ist XD 
Krank^^da denk ich mir nur...i love my ATI

achja und hauptsache nen Intel E6200 @ 2 x 1,6ghz als untersatz ... 
Aber der limitiert weniger als ich gedacht hätte.


----------



## Vaykir (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

WAT? hauptsache ne SSD, rest is unwichtig!
aber mein mianboard is immernoch net da.... voll fürn ar... hintern.

er hat ne 470 gtx aber nur nen e6200?


----------



## roheed (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> er hat ne 470 gtx aber nur nen e6200?



ja die kiste ist auch schon über vier jahre alt. diese woche ist ihm seine 8800gts
vereckt...dann hab ich gemeint, nu gut hol dir ne 460 die tuts dir auch dicke
aber er meinte er muß sich ne 470 kaufen, das hab ich aber erst heut 
erfahren als er mich gerufen hat weil er kein bild rausbekommen hat...
wie den auch...wenn man nur einen von beiden PCIe stromstecker reinmacht ^^

naja kann ja nicht jeder nen pc freak sein


----------



## Vaykir (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hehe ja strom brauchen diese dinger leider.... leider auch viel zu viel meistens.
wie gut das SSDs pure leistung sind und kein strom fressen^^


----------



## roheed (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja das ist glaub das erste stückchen hardware das ich kenne
wo die leistung explodiert ist und die stromaufnahme implodiert XD


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

von SSDs würde ich sogar im Vorfeld behaupten, dass es sich um Hardware handelt, die sich in sehr kurzer Zeit brachial durchsetzten wird. Die paar Kinderkrankheiten, die jetzt noch vorhanden sind (z.b. fehlendes Trim im Raid), werden über kurz oder lang gefixt.

und für silent freaks gehören die dinger eh schon zur grundausstattung.


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo bin da auch mal gespannt drüber...
aber noch ist sie eher ein nischenprodukt. gemessen an den 
HDD die zur zeit immer noch vekauft werden ist der SSD anteil
noch recht mikrig. aber wenn die preise weiter fallen sollten
sehe ich auch eine goldene zeit der SSD auf uns alle zukommen 

Muß ja auch immer bedenken, sind ja nicht alle so enthusiasten wie 
wir hier im Forum. Ich kenn unheimlich viele leute, in der arbeit sowie auch 
privat die noch nie was von SSD gehört haben ^^


Hat jetzt auch ein lustiges phänomen....
wenn ich COD 7 Black ops von der HDD zocke schmiert es mir 
nur am laufenden band ab...auf der SSD null probleme XD


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich zocks vonner hdd, die ladezeiten sind eh relativ gering, da lohnt das umkopieren nciht. aber bald kommt dragon age 2. TOLL TOLL TOLL!! (ok 4 monate noch, aber das ja bald).
und nfs hp!


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

sodele, wie schon angedeutet hab ich mal nen kurzes Intro für diesen thread erstellt ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF0UTRBt-5s&feature=watch_response

nix besonderes aber sieht ganz nett aus.
Den Zeitaufwand für so nen 30s trailer will ich erst gar nicht erwähnen XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

WAHNSINN!!!!! Find ich ja der Hammer @roheed wuste garnicht das du sowas drauf hast, das ist ja fast schon Oscar reif! Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Ok, bei mir ist es jetzt so das sich die Schreibwerte defenetiv bei 90MB/s stabilisiert haben. Habe eben noch zur Controller ein Bench gemacht und ich habe diese Woche einiges an Spielen installiert und auch wieder deinstalliert. Damit kann ich absolut leben, bei ATTO sind die Schreibwerte weiterhin bei 245MB/s.


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

danke für dein lob @ hulk 

hab anfang dieses jahres mal  begonnen mich mal mit video editoring zu befassen.
macht schon sau viel spaß, aber übelst zeitintensiv...ganz zu schweigen das 
du selbst mit nem quadcore und "nur" 4gb ram echt schnell am limit bist.
Das video braucht uncodiert ca. 5gb auf der hdd/ssd^^

mein nachtrag war bezogen auf diesen post von mir den du wohl übersehen hattest 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2380591-post349.html


btt. ich denke nicht das sich deine SSD wieder auf den vollen writespeed erholen wird.
aber wenn interesieren schon die etwas schlechteren writespeeds.
Ich werd meine ssd auch nicht mehr so schnell reseten, komme was möge.


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hehe nettes intro, aber der dreckige lacher am anfang passt nicht dazu 
after effects is schon ne üble sache, aber wenn mans da drauf hat, kann man da echt den geilsten shit mit zaubern^^
hab selbst nen paar wow videos gemacht und war cutter in nem literaturkurs aufm gym (hu schon lange her). da hat die zeit zum after effects erlernen leider nicht mehr gereicht..

@hulk
90er write speeds bei der vertex2 sind wohl guter standard mittlerweile. sieht man ja häufiger solche werte mittlerweile.


----------



## GmaXimum (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hey Jungs, bin auf der Suche nach der Unendlichen Weite des SSD Universums auf diesen Bericht zur Crucial Platte gestoßen und jetzt habe ich Bedenken zur Umsetzung des TRIM Befehls der Crucial in Verbindung mit dem Garbage Collection Funktion da es auch anscheinen nach der V2 der Crucial Treiber zwar mit dem TRIM Befehl funktioniert aber dennoch bei entsprechenden Benchmarks ein Massiver Leistungseinbruch zu verzeichnen ist der nur mit einer Sauberen Formatierung des Laufwerks behoben wird. Hätte gerne mal euer Statement da ich kurz davor stehe mir so eine zuzulegen.

@Vaykir

Die 256GB Version wirds wohl werden 

Hardwareluxx - Test: Crucial RealSSD C300 - erste SSD mit SATA 6 Gbit/s


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hi,
schön dass du dich für die SSD entschieden hast (und dann auch noch die dicke^^).
laut meinen informationen ist das problem mit Firmware 0002 behoben worden.

wenn du aber sicher gehen willst, dann nenne mit doch mal bitte die "entsprechenden Benchmarks" die den massiven leistungseinbruch zu verzeichnen sollen. ich teste das gerne für dich, da ich meine platte demnächste eh clearen muss (wegen systemwechsel).


edit:
gibts eigl nen PCGHX-TS-Server?


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo adobe after effects ist wirklich krank^^ aber auch das erste programm wo
ich mir erst X youtube tutorials reinziehen mußte um überhaupt was auf die
beine gestellt zu bekommen.

dagegen sind andere videoschnitt programmen die man für die privatanwender 
entwickelt hat um welten intuitiver zu bedienen.

weiß einer von euch wie man den link direkt als YT video hier einfügen kann?
krieg das nicht hin XD aber schon paar mal bei anderen gesehen das man es auch 
direkt einbinden kann.


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

da müsste nen admin/moderator was zu sagen. ich kenn den tag dafür nicht, weil der webmaster den code dafür erst einbinden muss, damit das geht.


----------



## GmaXimum (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jo sieh Dir mal den Test an den ich im Link vorher eingebunden habe da ist alles beschrieben auch die Fakten zur V002

Ja wird dann die große  Adobe After effects ist wirklich geil ein Freund von mir hat sich damit mal beschäftigt da gibts richtige Hammer animationen auf Youtube...

Momentan schwärmt er voll von Cinema 4D...


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich versteh dein problem nicht. im test von hardwareluxx wird doch auf ner kompletten seite die firmware 0002 getestet und fazit ist, dass alles so funktioniert wie es funktionieren soll. trim und GC laufen so wie sie sollen (zum mindest nach einer schnellformatierung).
solche starken performanceeinbußen wirste bei normaler handhabung des festplatte nie feststellen könne. erst wenn sie voll ist UND mit benchmarks belastet wird.... aber wer (außer uns kranken bencher) macht das schon?


----------



## roheed (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hi Hulk, 

schau dir das mal an... Guide Here's a tool to force-TRIM your entire drive

das schreit doch fast nach nem selbstversuch deiner seits oder?
(Weil du nur 90 mb/s write hast)


EDIT:::
wobei...das scheint der gleiche trick zu sein wie von dem einen tool das du schon mal 
probiert hast. also einmal vollmachen und dann wird die datei gelöscht.
Habs mir mal runtergeladen und dann ist es mir aufgefallen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ja genau aber er schreibt ja das man es nicht braucht wenn man W7 hat, womit er ja nach meinem Test recht hat, brachte ja nix. Wie gesagt ich kann mit den 90/MB leben. Als ich von meiner F1 über Image ein spiel installiert hab konnte er von der HDD auch nicht schneller lesen als mit ca. 100MB/s, da hätten mir Schreibwerte um die 160MB/s überhaupt nix gebracht. Deswegen sehe ich das mitlerweil recht locker und mach mir auch keine schlaflosen Nächter mehr.


----------



## roheed (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> mach mir auch keine schlaflosen Nächter mehr


muß es ja auch nicht^^ wäre halt nur nice wenn wir nen weg finden würden die SSD
zu refreshen ohne das nervige secure erase durchführen zu müssen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Na ich hab moch Secure Erase bei mir im Bios, das hab ich noch nicht getestet werd ich mal aber was dann nervt das du alles wieder aufspielen musst. Das was mich an der Sache am meisten stört ist das bei ATTO die Werte gleich gut bleiben. So wenn es jetzt daran liegen sollte das alle Zellen schon ein mal beschrieben wurden und sie dadurch so an geschwindigkeit verliert dann müssste sie das auch bei ATTO machen, ist aber nicht der Fall. Das heißt doch das es irgentwas mit der Kompromierung des Sandforce Controllers zu tun hat oder etwar nicht!


----------



## roheed (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Na ich hab moch Secure Erase bei mir im Bios, das hab ich noch nicht getestet werd ich mal aber was dann nervt das du alles wieder aufspielen musst.


wieso nutzt du dann nicht ein Backup programm?
funzt perfekt und erspart einem unheimlich viel arbeit...
ohne das hät ich sicher nicht geresetet. ist mir zu dumm immer wider alles einzuspielen.
das dauert tage bei mir XD


ich denke wir dürfen ein nicht ganz unwichtiges Detail nicht vernachlässigen!
Die SSD erkennt sicher anhand des Datenstroms was mit ihr gemacht wird.
Ein datenstrom von lauter nuller kommt im alltag nicht vor, 
deshalb erkennt der SF controller das man ATTO drüber rennen lässt und 
gibt sich besonderst viel mühe  Anders sieht es bei AS SSD und CDM aus, 
der Datenstrom ist Random und könnte somit alles mögliche sein.

klingt vlt. erstmal sicher sehr abenteuerlich, 
aber man bedenke, die Grafikkarten hersteller machen das schon seit jahren.
Ich sage da nur Treiber optimierung für benchprogramme ala 3Dmark Vantage und co.
Die neue Gforce 580 erkennt sogar das man Furmark rennen lässt und drosselt 
darauf hin die TAktraten um den stromverbrauch nicht so exorbitant aussehen zu lassen.
Gleiches gilt auch für die Temperatueren.


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wir sollten noch ne empfehlung bzl. sata II und sata III ausschreiben.
denke da besteht bei vielen noch klärungsbedarf, gerade weil sich sata III schon total schnell anhört, es aber bisher nur eine SSD dafür gibt, und die auch nur gerade so die leserate von sata II bertrifft.

ich hoffe, ich kann dies bezüglich in wenigen tagen mehr infos liefern, aber ich bekomme einfach mein board nicht geliefert!


----------



## roheed (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja was soll ich machen wenn bei den meisten leuten
die Werbepropaganda doch volle wirkung zeigt!
Oh geil die hat ja sooo hohe read/write werte
die muß ich umbedingt haben...
und was hat man davon? Richtig beinahe gar nichts in der Praxis.
Diese aussage bezieht sich auch auf diesen thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/126297-sata-ii-oder-sata-iii-ssd.html

Dieser thread wurde ja mal ins leben gerufen das die 
ganze spamerei mit "ich suche eine SSD" aufhören.
Aber irgendwie zeigt sich mir keinerlei Besserung.
Somit entzieht sich mir langsamer aber sicher der sinn 
den thread hier weiter auszubauen wenn er eh scheinbar ignoriert wird!
Und ja, ich hab heut etwas gute laune und bin leicht gereizt!


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja ich weis was du meinst. so gings mir vor wenigen tagen da genau so:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/126135-welche-ssd.html

da dachte ich auch: "meine güte, wenn du selbst kurz 5-10min investiert hättest, hättest selbst rausgefunden und es wär sogar noch schneller gegangen als erst nen thread dafür zu erstellen!"

aber wie du schon richtig erkannt hast: einige peilens nciht und texten trotzdem das forum zu, bevor sie sich überhaupt erkkundigt haben. leider kann man nur die threads zählen, die trotz deiner bemühungen (danke übrigends dafür) auftauchen. wer weiß wie viele es gibt, die dank deines fleißes nix neues aufgemacht haben? ich denke nämlich die zahlen werden hier für sich sprechen (posts/views), auch wenn wir da viel von selber waren


----------



## roheed (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hehe, vielen dank fürs aufmuntern 

naja ich werd mal schaun ob ich das thema Sata 2/3 und warum raid nichts bringt noch ausbaue.
wobei ich selbst das mit dem seq. read write auch schon probiert hab zu erklären.


----------



## roheed (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ok die FAQ wurde aufgefrischt...

ich denke damit ist die thematik besser abgedeckt :



> _Q : Ist es möglich, zwei SSD's in einem RAID zu betreiben?_
> A : Ja das ist Grundsätzlich möglich,aber ich rate im allgemeinen davon ab, weil es im Alltag keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringt!
> Und das schlimmere, der TRIM Befehl wird nicht mehr unterstützt!
> Man erhält zwar eine höhere Seq. Read/Write Geschwindigkeit
> ...


----------



## GmaXimum (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Na das ist ja mal ein sehr sinnvolles Edit! Ich denke schon das man sich das auch anschaut wenn man sich für SSD´s interessiert zumal Du auch wieder recht hast dass viele auf die Werbe Propaganda reinfallen (SATAIII etc) hat aber 1933 auch funktioniert  Ich denke es ist eine Motiv Frage wenn man wie ich offen für neue Innovationen bleiben will sollte mann sich den Aktuellen gegebenheiten angleichen und ich denke Technisch ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wir die HW zu wirklich 600MB fähiger Hardware zu kaufen kriegen, denn nur so wird die NOCH im Vergleich teure HW zu HDD weiter am Markt etabliert und zukünftig durch die Masse den Markt an sich reisen den wenn mehr Leute bereit sind eine SSD zu kaufen kann man Sie günstiger anbieten um das Geschäft über Quantität zu machen und nicht nur über Qualität. Wenn es zb Millionen von Flaschen WEIN geben würde der über 150 Jahre alt ist würde eine auch nicht soviel kosten wie ein Haus 

@Vaykir

Sorry ich meinte genauer die GC die anscheinend nicht automatisch den Dienst aufnimmt sondern nur über ein Secure Erase (TRIM) die volle Bandbreite wieder herstellt.
Wobei es ja auch gesagt wird was Du mir bestätigt hast das das eigentlich "NUR" für Benchmarks eine Rolle spielt.
Kannst Du mir einen TIP geben für ein gutes Backup Programm was zb die alte Datensicherung löscht und dafür eine neue anlegt, damit meine BUp Platte nicht so zugemüllt wird oder ob ichs dann auch auf eine BR RW brennen kann?


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

acronis 11 vllt?
ich selber backuppe nix, bzw mache das auch vorhandenen platte manuell.


PS: MITTWOCH kommt mein mainboard!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich nehm mir immer Urlaub wenn ich neue Hardware bekomme, ob Graka oder SSD oder CPU. Ich muss das Teil dann immer auf Herz und Nieren testen sonst hab ich keine Ruhe. Ich kann eine Stunde lang ohne Probleme auf Prime95 schauen ohne das mirs zu viel wird......ich glaub ich bin ein sehr kranker Mann!!!


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja hab auch noch viel gleitzeit, aber wusste ja net wann der mist kommt.
prime? scheiss auf prime! ich brauch mein system und games stabil, nicht son testprogramm.

aber glaube beim 980x brauch ich eh nix gucken. der is eh zu doll für alles^^


----------



## roheed (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Neues FAQ update....



> _Q : Sind die Schreibwerte einer SSD für eine Systemplatte relevant?_
> A : Diese frage kann man nur mit einem Ja-ein beantworten. In erster Linie sind die Schreibwerte für eine Systemplatte recht irrelevant.
> Hier spielen vor allem die Lesewerte die wichtigste Rolle. Und dann auch nur die
> 4K Random Zugriffe. Hoher seq. Lesewert spielt für eine Systemplatte genauso wenig eine Rolle.
> ...



Ich selber nutze das backup Tool 
Acronis True image Home 2011.
Das ist echt genial und kommt prima mit Win7 64Bit und den SSD Klar.
Was man von Acronis 2009+2010 nicht gerade behaupten kann 
Mit dem 2009er hab ich mir sogar das win7 abgeschoßen XD
Nicht signierter Treiber sag ich da nur.


----------



## GmaXimum (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Vaykir/Hulk/roheed

AC True Image11... Danke schau ich mir mal an! Ich schreib mal eine Privat Nachricht wenn ich noch Fragen dazu habe, möchte nicht den Tread so zuspammen.

Was ist mit der GC Funktion bei der Crucial??? Da Sie anscheinend auch nicht in V002 Automatisch anläuft zb im Stand by, ist Sie wie es beschrieben ist ausser nur in Benchmarks Interessant oder wird es auch im laufe einer Systemfestplatte zu solchen (Einbrüchen) kommen... Ihr seit da die Benchmarker ich nur der User "Erstmal" 

@Vaykir

Hab die selben RAMS heute bekommen >FREU<


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich konnte noch keine signifikanten leistungseinbußen feststellen. die paar mb/sec die da verloren gingen sind normal (5-10). also entweder GC läuft oder wurde einfach noch nicht gebraucht.

die *SELBEN *rams? also meine liegen noch hier zu hause. vermutlich waren es die gleichen *klugscheiss*


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Morgen,

Ich hoffe ich bin da richtig weil ich habe seit ca. 5 Monaten eine Samsung 128GB SSD Festplatte und hatte am Anfang unter Windows 7 im Leiistungsindex bei der Festplatte eine 7,1 und jetzt ist es nur mehr eine 5,9 kann mir irgendwer sagen was ich tun muss um wieder auf meine alten Werte zu kommen?!

Es sind noch 53GB Frei falls das irgendwie interressant ist.

Hab mal was von Trim usw. gelesen aber das war für mich nicht verständlich.

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Bitte lass erst mal den AS SSD Benchmark drüber laufen und mach dann einen Screenshot und poste ihn hir, dann kann man mehr sagen was bei dir los ist. Link:
AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Mach ich wenn ich zuhause bin.

Danke vorerst mal...

mfg


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@cash

hi cash, schön das du gleich den richtigen Thread erwischt hast :-.)

wie Hulk schon geschrieben hat, 
brauchen wir noch AS SSD oder Crystaldiskmark 
als diagnosse mittel was bei dir los sein könnte.

Aber ich denke das übliche, SSD ist einmal vollbeschrieben
gewesen und dann brechen die schreibwerte normal etwas ein.
dagegen hilft meistens nur ein Secure erase, also ein reseten der SSD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Guten Morgen @roheed, hast auch Frühstückpause, hehehe!  @Cash könntest du bitte noch posten was für eine SSD es genau ist, also komplette Bezeichnung.


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hallo also das dürfte sie sein Samsung SSD 1.8" 128GB, SATA II (MMCRE28G8MXP) | Geizhals.at Österreich 


Was passiert bei dem Secure erase ist das für einen Anfänger leicht durchzuführen?!

mfg


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hab einen Link gefunden Secure Eraser - Download - CHIP Online

muss ich alles dann wieder neu aufsetzen?!

Oder wird es reichen einfach nur den Freien Speicher sicher zu löschen wenn sie nur einmal vollgeschrieben wurde?!

Um spätestens 19:00 Uhr poste ich ein Ergebnis.

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

nach nem secure erase musst du formatieren und win7 neu drauf mache.


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hier findest die Anleitung zum Secure erase durchführen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337453-post2.html

unter (troubleshooting!)


----------



## Tommy_H (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Sorry für eine womöglich dämliche Frage (bin noch nicht SSD Besitzer): Aber muss man bzw. bringt's was wenn man auch auf SSD's ab und zu eine Datendefragmentierung wie auf einer normalen HD laufen lässt? Sorry ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung. Darum bitte mich nicht gleich zerfleischen. Das wäre nett, vielen Dank! 

(Nachdem was ich so lese, ist Datendefragmentierung bei SSD wohl kein Thema, wollte aber dennoch rasch gefragt haben.)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ne Defragmentieren ist nicht nötig bei einer SSD, denn bei einer Zugriffszeit von 0.1ms ist es egal aus wie vielen Teilen eine Datei besteht. Es ist sogar schädlich da es unnötige Schreibvorgänge für die SSD bedeutet und damit die Lebenserwartung sinkt.


----------



## Tommy_H (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ok, super danke Hulk.

Noch ne kurze Frage: Ich hab noch ein MB Gigabyte P35-DS3P. Das hat EIGENTLICH die AHCI Funktion (Intel Chipsatz). ABER als ich das neu hatte wollte ich das natürlich einschalten, aber an den SATA's vom Intel Chipsatz hat das nicht funktioniert. Nur bei den 2 anderen SATA Anschlüssen auf dem Board (die glaube ich einen Micron Controller haben und auf dem MB violett sind) ging das. Ich bin dann zähneknirschend wieder auf IDE zurückgegangen. Offenbar war/ist das damals ein Problem von dem Intel Chipsatz gewesen. Ich hab's dann mit BIOS update versucht und neuere Treiber vom Chipsatz.... hat alles nichts gebracht und ich hab's dann einfach als gottgewollt sein lassen...

Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, ob ich für dieses MB überhaupt noch eine SSD kaufen soll? Weil ich lese, dass man die SSD idealerweise am 1. SATA Anschluss betreibt, der aber bei mir von dem AHCI-unfähigen Intel Controller kontrolliert wird.... bin da ein wenig verwirrt. Theoretisch wäre ein Anschluss der SSD an dem Micron-SATA möglich (der kann/konnte AHCI). Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das evtl. einen Performance Nachteil mit sich bringt?

Meine Idee ist, neben der SSD (für System und ein, zwei Spiele) noch eine 2. normale Festplatte intern zu haben, plus eine externe, die ich über eSATA betreiben möchte.


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Kann ich das Secure erase nicht einfach drüberfahren lassen und danach einfach Windows 7 und die Spiele neu Installieren?!Ohne mit einem USB Stick zu Booten?!

Mist kenn mich nciht aus....

mfg

Aber die Spoilershow ist verständlich bin schon gespannt ob das bei mir nicht richtig eingestellt ist...


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@ tommy_H
nein! auf keinen fall die ssd an den gigabyte controller (lila) hängen. die performance is da voll im keller.
dein board is die kleine schwester von meinem und hat somit auch den ICH9 chipsatz von intel. pack die ssd (falls du dann eine hast) an den ersten gelben port und aktivier AHCI im bios bevor du win7 installiert. die option dazu findest du hundert pro im bios. ein vorheriger blick ins handbuch des mainboards würde sicher nicht schaden.
womöglich ist aber vorher ein bios update nötig (denke aber nicht).

das aktuellste bios ist F12:
http://gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2747#bios


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Cash, Secure Erase läuft leider nur im MSDOS und daher musst du mit dem Stick booten und dann Secure Erase ausführen und danach kannst du ganz normal windows7 installieren onhen den Stick.


----------



## Tommy_H (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> @ tommy_H
> nein! auf keinen fall die ssd an den gigabyte controller (lila) hängen. die performance is da voll im keller.


Jo Mann, ich hör dich!  Ne ist gut. Im Moment habe ich sowieso noch keine SSD. Und na klar werde ich ins Handbuch schauen wegen den SATA Anschlüssen.  Ich bin da sehr bedächtig. Und ja, ich weiss, dass die AHCI Option im Bios ist, ist OK! 

Aus der Erinnerung ist so, 6 SATA sind vom Intel kontrolliert (oder Gigabyte?) und 2 sind andere (Micron?) - die haben eine andere Farbe und ich weiss die können AHCI. Habe im Ausgangspost wohl die Farben verwechselt, habe aus der Erinnerung geschrieben. Sorry. 

BIOS update mache ich dann auch nochmal. Und bevor ich irgendwas ganz konkret bezgl. SSD anfasse, komme ich sicherheitshalber nochmal hier rückfragen wenn's sein muss. Prima dass ihr da seid. Danke für die Hilfe, ein bisschen schlauer bin ich schon geworden!


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

steht unter "integrated peripherals".
die ersten beiden punkte sind für den intel controller (die GELBEN!). den ersten stellste auf AHCI und den zweiten auf native ide.
die sata sachen die weiter unten stehen (glaube da steht "onboard" vor) machste *ALLE *aus, die sind nämlich für den gigabyte controller (lila!).
ansonsten steht das auch im handbuch.

so hier mit bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Um 15:00 fahr ich Heim also spätestens um 17:00 werde ich ein Ergebnis Posten.Hoff das dann noch jemand von euch online ist weil ein Freund kommt der sich ein wenig besser als ich mit Computern auskennt und macht mir dann das was ihr vorgebt.

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich bin durchgehend online eigl...falls ich net wieder zu tief in dragon age hänge^^


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Lol was den heute los?!
scheint ja fast als ob mein rumgejammer etwas geholfen hätte
und die leute den thread entlich dafür nutzen wofür er eingerichtet wurde XD

Vlt liegts aber auch am Zauberwort [Wichtig!]


----------



## Tommy_H (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ...so hier mit bild:


Jawoll, werde ich so machen. Danke!!

Letzte Frage: Auf dem Rechner in den ich eine SSD einbauen will, habe ich noch Windows XP (32-bit) und will es da auch behalten. Jetzt hat ja XP nicht diese TRIM Funktion, die Win7 hat damit sich die SSD nicht so zumüllt. Kann man TRIM auch unter WinXP "machen"? Habe gelesen, es gibt separate Software/Tools, mit der man SSD "trimmen" kann? Man könnte das ja ein-, zweimal die Woche machen? Bischen mühsamer halt, aber machbar. Oder trimmen sich die ganz neuen SSD von alleine? Wie gesagt, auf diesem Rechner XP zu behalten wäre mir eigentlich wichtig.

Ich denke an den Kauf einer 60GB SSD mit Sandforce Controller Chip, entweder eine OCZ Vertex 2 oder die Corsair Force F60.


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Tommy_H schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, auf diesem Rechner XP zu behalten wäre mir eigentlich wichtig.


 
warum?
winXP bietet keine vorteile gegenüber win7, ganz im gegenteil (erst recht beim einsatz von SSDs)!


----------



## galaxy_class (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir das ich mich nicht erst durch 50 (!) Seiten thread wühlen will um eine Antwort zu bekommen: 

Muss man SSDs nun 1 mal im Jahr rücksetzen oder nicht ? Und wenn ja, kann es sein das durch intelligentere Treiber das Problem irgendwann behoben wird ? 

Danke!


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

*Müssen *überhaupt nicht. Wenn die SSD läuft und keine Performanceeinbuén zu verzeichnen sind, brauchste das gar nicht machen.

"_intelligente_" Treiber wie du sie nennst, gibts schon. Es spielt aber auch eine Rolle ob die SSD Trim und GC richtig anweden kann und das ist meist Firmwareabhängig.

PS: die Antwort auf deine Fragen steht übrigends auf Seite 1.


----------



## Tommy_H (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> warum?


Auch wenn's ja eigentlich nichts zur Sache tut: Mein Lieblingsspiel Oblivion ist anscheinend total mühsam unter Win7 zum Laufen zu bringen. Darauf habe ich keine Lust. Ausserdem hat Win7 noch andere 10.000 Features, die ich auf diesem Gaming PC absolut nicht gebrauchen kann/will. Das OS ist auch erheblich grösser. Ja ich weiss, dass man es selbst schlanker machen kann (es gab PCGH Artikel dazu) aber ich wollte nicht erst den OS-Doktor machen usw. Auf den neuen 6-Kerner, den ich bald mal zusammenbauen will, knall ich dann auch Win7 64-bit, aber - wenn möglich - nicht auf diesen "älteren" P35 und E8400 Dual Core.

Bitte darum nochmals meine Frage wegen dem TRIM unter XP. Wäre froh, Danke!


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hier meine Ergenisse und pciide hab ich auch stehen.

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Also laut der Samsung Spezifikationen für deine SSD sind die Werte völlig in ordnung und gibts auch nichts dran aus zu setzen. Die SSD ist halt schon etwas älter und kann nicht ganz mit den neuen mit Sandforce Controller mithalten. Aber ist keine schlechte SSD das will ich damit nicht sagen, hat 22MB/s beim 4k lesen und das ist hervorragend. Dieser Wert ist es was die SSD gegnüber der HDD so überlegen macht.


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Tommy_H schrieb:


> Bitte darum nochmals meine Frage wegen dem TRIM unter XP. Wäre froh, Danke!



gibts nicht.

da wirds einfacher sein oblivion unter win7 zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Tommy_H, Trim läuft nicht unter xp. Das ist aber eigentlich kein Problem da gibts manuelle Tools für nur nicht für SSD's mit Sandforce Controller da ist nix mit Trim manuell auslösen.


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Cash

Ähm...warum lässt du die SSD nicht auf AHCI laufen?
dann könnte sie vlt noch ne ecke schneller werden!

@all
die nachricht des TAges ---->
AMDs neuer Treiber beherrscht nun auch TRIM ^^

AMDs AHCI-Treiber mit TRIM-Unterstützung - 16.11.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Tommy_H (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Tommy_H, Trim läuft nicht unter xp. Das ist aber eigentlich kein Problem da gibts manuelle Tools für nur nicht für SSD's mit Sandforce Controller da ist nix mit Trim manuell auslösen.


Ja gut, sorry, aber heisst das jetzt dass die Sandforce SSD bei XP einfach immer "schlechter" wird mit der Zeit (weil's kein Trim und auch keine anderen Tools gibt)? Oder dass SSD's mit Sandforce Controller sich selber "trimmen" oder halt sonstwie reorganisieren? Dann wär's ja wieder egal ob ich sie in einen XP PC hänge oder in einen Win7?


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

die SSD hat auch interne massnahmen um sich zu organiesieren. 
nennt sich meines wissens Carbige collection!

Mein tip....wenn du nicht umsteigen willst bleib bei XP.
Beobachte deine werte und wenn sie alle 4 wochen einbrechen
kannst du 
a) Secure erase durchführen
b) entlich auf Windows 7 umsteigen^^


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Garbage Collection (GC abgekürzt)

(und mach endlich win7 drauf, erst recht, wenn dus eh zuhaus schon hast)


----------



## Tommy_H (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Okee, okee!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ach @roheed, das mit dem neuen AMD Treiber war gerade bei mir ne mittlere Katastrofe! Das System hat kaum noch reagiert, gab ständig legs von einer Sekunde, stop an go. Ich werds gleich nochmal versuchen. Keine Ahnung was da gerade los war. edit: Ok, Finger weg wenn man einen AMD 7** Chipsatzt hat, läuft einfach nicht, wie es mit dem neueren Chipsätzen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hmm würd mich zwar extrem wundern wenn der neue treiber von AMD so ne bremse wäre...
aber AMD ist ja bekannt für seine Treiber und deren problemen^^


*EDIT:::::::::*
Oh man....meine SSD hält nur noch 10 jahre 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EDIT 2::::::::*

Alles klar Hulk, danke für den sebstversuch....Hab dich im Newsletter verlinkt


*EDIT 3:::::::
*
Hab mal nen Moderator angeschrieben ob man diesen Thread nicht oben anpinnen könnte.
Bin auf die Antwort gespannt .-)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Tja ich führe aber immer noch, da musst du dir noch Mühe geben um mich einzu holen!! Also das mit dem neuen AMD Treiber ist nich zum laufen zu bekommen, ich vermute das es an meinem 7** Chipsatz liegt, sonst kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

An welchen Mod hast du geschrieben?


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

seit ich nicht mehr benche ist der write auch etwas stabiler geblieben...
schade das der andere zähler leider nicht tut....

du hast schon 200h mehr power on time XD 
und dabei ist meine SSD min. nen monat älter...Ja ich glaub du hast den PC 24h an oder?^^


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wie lang hab ich meine jetzt? 2 monate... und 555h work time XD
und 2x mehr angemacht als hulky


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ach @Vaykir, ich weiß auch was dein PC so treibt wenn er mal wieder die ganze Nacht durch läuft, gelle!


----------



## hwk (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Man hab ich wenig Write .... aber sie lebt Trotzdem angeblich nicht lange!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich lasse mien pc nie nachts laufen. dabei kann ich net pennen. der geht erst an, wenn ich nach hause komme und auch erst wieder aus, wenn ich pennen gehe, also ca 6-8 stunden am tag.


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

meiner ist so leise das er auch nachts durchlaufen könnte XD

@hwk du hast wirklich weniger write 
aber wir reden da von 1% bei uns und 0,5% bei dir
von der gesamten Write Lebenszyklen.

Man bedenke 10 000 zyklen pro Zelle  X 120 GB der SSD = 1200 TB Write pro SSD

wir haben grad 1TB davon abgerockt. nuja vlt zeigt SSDlife natürlich auch nur mist an^^


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

sag mir bescheid wenn du nen Exobyte geschrieben hast


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Danke hat funktioniert bin voll Happy!!

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Cash schrieb:


> Danke hat funktioniert bin voll Happy!!
> 
> mfg



hast was anderes erwartet, wenn dich die 3 SSD gurus beraten?


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Obwohl ich euch nicht kenne eigentlich nicht...

Danke nochmals.

mfg


----------



## roheed (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@cash
ähm was genau hat funktioniert? Die SSD zurückzusetzten?
kannst du nochmal ein vorher naher bench posten 
um unsere neugier zu befriediegen?^^

gruß

@vaykir
Lol, hulkhardy1, vaykir und Roheed = the godfather of SSD
Aber wir rocken das ding schon ganz gut. thx für eure mitarbeit, 
wäre ja allein kaum noch zu stemmen


----------



## Crymes (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Frage: 
Die Vertex 2 hat ja eine Firmware, die mehr iops als die agility 2 zulässt.
Für die beiden ssds gibt es aber nur eine gemeinsame Firmware.
Ist bei der Vertex 2 dann der Vorteil weg?


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@ roheed
wir sollten die kaufempfehlung vorne in preise unterteilen, sodass jeder was finden kann. is atm irgendwie nix bringend der punkt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Crymes schrieb:


> Frage:
> Die Vertex 2 hat ja eine Firmware, die mehr iops als die agility 2 zulässt.
> Für die beiden ssds gibt es aber nur eine gemeinsame Firmware.
> Ist bei der Vertex 2 dann der Vorteil weg?



 Nö, die Agility hat immer noch eine beschnittene Firmware, in dem FW Packet sind mehrere Versionen vorhanden. Ist bei meiner Corsair Force genauso. Es geht daher auch nicht die FW der Vertex2 auf die Agility2 zu flashen, falls es deine nächste Frage wäre.


----------



## roheed (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> @ roheed
> wir sollten die kaufempfehlung vorne in preise unterteilen, sodass jeder  was finden kann. is atm irgendwie nix bringend der punkt.



hui das wird aber nicht so einfach!
Die preise ändern sich ja beinahe täglich wie will ich da up to date bleiben?!
Und abgesehen davon, gibt es das lustige phänomen, 
dass eine langsamere Agilty 2 teurer verkauft wird als die vertex 2

in meinen augen kann man sich die alle bedenkenlos kaufen. 
Preisrecherche und dann eine auswählen kann ja (hoffentlich) jeder selber^^

Die technischen unterschiede habe ich ja (wenn auch nicht bis ins letzte detail) angeschnitten


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> Preisrecherche und dann eine auswählen kann ja (hoffentlich) jeder selber^^



viele kriegens netmal geschissen, hier *ERST *zu lesen und *DANN *zu fragen/posten, falls nciht eh schon alles beantwortet wurde.

PS: MEIN MAINBOARD IST WIEDER NET DA!!!!! RRRAAARRR
ich lauf echt amok gleich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Sag mal wo hast du das Board bestellt? Also wenn die es über DHL verschicken kann man es im Internet verfolgen, das Packet meine ich. Das mit den Preisen aktuell zu halten,hehehh.......gerade jetzt wohl ne ziemlich schwere Sache. Aber was ich toll finden würde wäre so ne Weinachtsgeschenkeliste, geiles Wort,  so ein oder zwei Wochen vor dem 24*sten. Den bei den Preisen denke ich das sich viele eine SSD wünschen.


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

vor 22 tagen bei ebay.... no comment plz -.-


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Schade mir würden da schon ein paar Comments einfallen aber ich will ja nicht in offenen Wunden noch Salz streuen.......aber einen kann ich mir nicht verkneifen. Wie ging der Spruch von IKEA doch gleich" wohnst du schon oder schraubst du noch",hehheheh auf ebay bezogen "hast du es schon oder willst du noch"hahahhahahah, Sorry @Vaykir ich weiß´das war fieß!


----------



## roheed (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Aber was ich toll finden würde wäre so ne Weinachtsgeschenkeliste, geiles Wort, so ein oder zwei Wochen vor dem 24*sten


versteh ich nicht^^ sollen wir/ich ne wunschlist aufmachen für andere? XD

können ja ein excel formular erstellen wo man sich runterläd ausfüllt und seinen eltern abgeben kann XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ne ich mein eine aktuelle mit Preisen bestückte Einkaufliste. So kurz vor Weinachten kommt sowas bestimmt nicht schlecht. Denn die meisten Menschen kaufen die Geschenke in der letzen Woch vor Weinachten oder sogar erst 1 bis 2 Tage davor.


----------



## GmaXimum (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hallo Freunde der SSD´s 

Ich habe noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag fürs Forum 

*Controller*

Es gibt ja viele kleine Details zb 

*Sandforce,Marvell,Intel*

in Verbindung mit dem *TRIM* Befehl wäre es bestimmt interessant eine Allgemein gültige Aussage und Installationsanleitung dazu zu bekommen.

Also SATA6GB>Anschluss>Modus>AHCI....

Denn ich bin auf einige Fragen im Asus Forum gestosen die einer standhaften Erläuterung bedarf, da es dazu nur waage Vermutungen gibt oder zurück gezogene Aussagen zum TRIM Befehl!?!?!

*Frage? Wie verhält es sich mit der Installation der SSD? *

*1.*Einfach anschliesen und Intel Treiber nehmen oder Treiber von Crucial
 installieren, wegen der TRIM Unterstützung? 

Bemerkung: *V002 von Crucial wird TRIM unterstützt.*

*2.*Ist der Marvell Controller des Mainboards (ASUS RAMPAGE III XTREM)
TRIM fähig? Denn was nutzt einem die V002 von Crucial mit TRIM und die verwendung von Intels Standard Treibern wenn der Marvell Controller sagt TRIM??? Neeee lösch die doch selbst!?!?!? 

THX

GeeGee


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

1. einiges davon steht schon auf seite 1 erklärt.

2. zum thema crucial gibts von mir im laufe der woche noch einiges an feedback, WEIL ICH IMMERNOCH AUF MEIN VERKACKTES MAINBOARD WARTE:::!!!/§"(/§(

wooosaaaaaa! *ohrläppchen reib*

hinzu kommt, dass man erstmal genug leute braucht, die feedback zu den controller/ssds geben können und da sind wir im moment nicht so viele.


----------



## roheed (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jop^^
ich bin gerne bereit meine startseite upzudaten.
Aber wenn ich nichts zu nem thema sagen kann weil ich es einfach nicht weiß
müßt ihr mir das thema zuarbeiten  Pfege es dann gerne ein.

und da es gerüchte gibt, die sagen das selbst der MSAHCI treiber kein TRIM vernünftig kann
bin ich eh vollends ratlos. DAs blöde TRIM ding ist auch so schwer greifbar, 
geschweige den Nachvollziehbar obs funzt oder net. 
WEnn ich mir die SF SSD so anschaue würde ich fast sagen, 
nein TRIM ist ein märchen und kommt oder wird von der SF SSD nicht umgesetzt 
Grund --> egal was man macht einbrechende write werte mit der zeit


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich hab eben mal nen weiteren test mit meiner ssd gemacht (crystal mark). alle werte sind geblieben, bis auf den 4k schreibwert. der is von 83 auf 69 runter.
und es kommt zu ruckelern in gesprächen bei dragon age (das spiel liegt auf der ssd).


----------



## roheed (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

apropos dragon age...
auch als erfahrener MMORP gamer bin ich schon zu blöd den ersten 
härteren gegner zu legen...Der org im Turm , also noch ganz am anfang mit lvl 5 oder so.

über ne kleine runde nahilfe wäre ich dankbar XD ps. würds auch per PN tun


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

3 leute drauf (die ebiden fuzzis die dir helfen sollen verrecken eh sofort). und schön stundenlang kiten.... immer mit einem ranged kiten und alle anderen drauf.

der oger geht btw viel besser, wenn man als hauptchar nen melee hat.
hab das game jetzt zun zweiten mal angefangen (erster durchlauf war schurke level 33... der schnetzelt sich echt durch alles.) mit nem mage. spielt sich echt total anders XD


----------



## GmaXimum (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Vaykir

Jetzt hab ich doch glatt gehofft das Du dich schon schlau gemacht hast da wir ja die selbe HW Konfig haben... 

Hast Du es per DHL bestellt?!??!?

(D)auert (H)alt (L)änger  ????


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ja sicher hab ich mich vorher informiert, aber so lange mein board nicht da ist (per ebay...) kann ich ja nicht bestätigen obs stimmt.
und dein system hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch ent angeguckt. in eminer sig steht btw nur das was eigl schon lange hätte drin sein sollen (seit 3 wohchen), aber das leidige thema ebay schlägt mal wieder zu.

obwohl ich prozzi und ssd auch von da habe.


----------



## Tommy_H (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig!] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Verstehe ich Euch da richtig, dass der "Schlüssel" zu einer möglichst langanhaltenden, hohen Leistung der SSD darin liegt, möglichst wenig auf ihr rumzuschreiben? Klar geht das dann in der Praxis nur beschränkt, aber mal als Grundsatzprinzip gedacht.


----------



## Vaykir (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jap völlig richtig erkannt.

Hinzu muss jedoch gesagt werden, dass wenn du eine SSD genau so behandelst wie vorher deine System-HDD es absolut in ordnung ist und sie lang halten wird.

Was man vermeiden sollte, sind häufiges benchen und viel hin und her kopieren.
Die Defragmentierung sollte ebenfalls ausgestellt werden, weil es unnötige Schreibvorgänge verursacht.


----------



## Tommy_H (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ok, ich verstehe.

Also auf die SSD würde nur das OS kommen und ein, zwei Spiele (Oblivion...). Ich glaube, ich würde sogar den Pfad für die Savegames auf die HDD umleiten. Schnell muss das Spiel nur beim spielen sein (nachladen Textures usw.), ob das Savegame ein bisschen schneller oder länger läd bis es los geht ist mir schnurzegal. Downloads von Mods usw. natürlich auch alles nur auf der HDD lassen und nur was effektiv fürs Game benötigt wird auf der SSD installieren. 

Ebenso würde ich glaube ich die Win Auslagerungsdatei auf der HDD machen. Genug RAM habe ich (4 GB) sodass die AL-Datei ohnehin kaum je in Anspruch genommen wird. Wenn dann doch mal, ja dann dauerts halt einen kleinen Moment länger. Gute Idee??

Habt ihr die AL-Datei auf der SSD?


----------



## Vaykir (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wie ich oben schon sagte: Behandel deine SSD genau wie ne HDD, aber stell halt Defrag ab und vermeide rumkopieren und benchen. Den Rest kannste so lassen. Auslagerungsdatei und Speicherstände kannste auch auf der SSD lassen. Zumal man den Pfad der Speicherstände zu 90% eh nicht ändern kann.

Downloads sollten natürlich auf ne HDD erfolgen, denn das haut die Schreibrate richtig innen Keller.
Außerdem würde ich alle Programme auf die SSD packen, sprich: WinRAR, Winamp, halt alles das was man nach ner OS-Neuinstallation installieren muss (bis auf die Games natürlich).

@ roheed
Wir brauchen vorne noch nen Punkt "Was gehört neben dem OS noch alles auf eine SSD".


----------



## Tommy_H (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Alles klar, danke!

Das ist wirklich gut:
"Bombing for peace is like fucking for virginity."


----------



## GmaXimum (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Vaykir

Ebay ist halt Ebay 
Wenn Du es bekommst wäre es super genial von Dir wenn Du die genauen Pfade mir angibst zum installieren, habs zwar alles schon mehrmals gemacht aber nicht mit ner SSD und auf Fehlersuche steh ich auch net so wirklich dann lieber vorher gut informieren.
Denn es gibt so viele XXXX Meinungen und Dummen Fragen und genauso fähige Antworten da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf euch (Dich) zumal Du ja auch die gleiche Konfig hast.

Ab Anschluss am* SATA 3 Port>BIOS Modus....>Treiber installation Marvell V002 oder Intel Standard>Benchmark Read write Werte Okay?* 

Hab auch das ASUS RIII Xtrem,6GB Corsair Kit GT, und eben halt die Crucial 256 GB SSD


----------



## Vaykir (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

gut, kann ich dir aber (jetzt) nicht beantworten, da ich seit geschlagenen 23 tagen auf mein mainboard warte. D.h. das Sys aus meiner Sig ist noch gar nicht lauffähig. In wie fern, da was angeschlossen werden muss, kann ich dir voraussitlich erst am Wochenende sagen (falls das Board dann kommt).

Da du aber ne SataIII SSD hast, schließ die ruhig an den roten Port (müsste der Marvell sein) an. Vergleichen werden wir beide unsere Ergebniss hoffendlich eh in naher Zukunft.

Bleibt abzuwarten wie gut die Treiber für den SataIII Port sind. Falls die Performance schlecht ist, werd ich auf den Intel (SataII) Controller wechseln. Aber so weit isses eh nocht nicht (aber bald, denke das Board kommt heute, dann gibts morgen erste Ergebnisse, spätestens aber Samstag).


----------



## GmaXimum (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich fühle mit Dir... schrecklich wenn man auf etwas elementares so lange warten muss!
Werde auch die "Roten" Anschlüsse nehmen schau Dir mal auf der ASUS HP die Storage Bezeichnung an da steht das der PCIe Anschluss auf Marvell Ports läuft und die 2 SATA 3.0 Anschlüsse auf Intel! 
Ich habs zum Glück nicht so eilig da ich noch auf das sleeve Set warten muss und auch die Frage der CPU Kühlung noch nicht zu 100 % Beantwortet ist, da ich bei dem Aussergewöhnlichen Look des Boards mit den RAMS etc nicht die Optik durch einen Massiven CPU Kühler (CM V6GT) verbauen will überlege ich mir den Einsatz des Corsair H50 Kits, kann das aber erst zum Schluss bestellen da ich dann den nicht verwendeten Kühler zurück schicke  Hab mich aber für das CM HAF X 942 Entschieden und den auch schon zuhause stehen


----------



## Vaykir (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Tja der Kühlung wegen muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen, ich hab alles in Nickel/Acetal 

die roten ports sind auch von intel? das wär natürlich super! Vorallem weil die treiber in version 10.x ziemlich gut sind. evtl schaff ichs heute abend schon was zu testen, aber ich denke nicht, da ich vorher noch den cpu kühler fürn rekordversuch meines Q6600 brauche.

Sleeven brauch ich nix, hab kein fenster XD



> *Marvell® 9128 PCIe SATA 6Gb/s controller*
> 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports
> 
> *Intel ICH10R controller*
> ...


 
gerade nachgeguckt.
durch die formatierung im "storage" feld is das eine zeile verrutscht.
die SATA III ports werden vom marvell controller gesteuert, die SATA II ports vom intel ich10r.


----------



## roheed (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

es gibt noch kein SATA 3 von intel von dem her kann es nur der andere Controller sein!

BTW, kann mir mal einer erklären warum mein [Wichtig!] ohne jeglichen kommentar
gelöscht wurde?! Muß ja fast nen moderator gewesen sein. Aber mich wenigsten benachrichtigen 
wäre doch drin gewesen?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Weil [Wichtig] eigentlich nur vom System (Modorator) vergeben wird. Die entscheiden ob was wichtig ist oder nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

und roheed is offensichtlich nciht wichtig XD


----------



## roheed (18. November 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

lol^^ tja dann kann ich mich vaykir seiner meinung nur anschließen^^
naja noch hab ich ja keine zu geschweige den absage bekommen ob ich angepinnt werde.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Das Problem denke ich ist, das beide Threads recht änlich sind und zwei von der Sorte oben an zu pinnen werden die Mods wohl nicht tun. Also freunde dich mal mit dem Gedanken an das es nichts wird. Aber man soll ja niemals nei sagen!


----------



## roheed (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo langsam aber sicher ist es mir auch schon fast wurst ^^
ich habe mein bestes gegeben wenn er nicht oben angepint
wird werden wir schon dafür sorgen das er immer unter den top 10 hier ist 

Also ich finde denoch weiterhin, das die zwei threads komplett zwei verschiede bereiche abdecken!
Seiner geht "fast" nur ums windows einrichten, ich decke alles andere ab.


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Also angepinnt werden is schon voll cool.

Einer meiner WoW-Tutorials wurde vor gut 5 jahren mal angepinnt und hängt da heute noch mit mehr als 200.000 klicks. immer wieder klasse wenn man da mal wieder nachguckt und sieht, dass der da immernoch steht, vorallem weils den account gar nicht mehr gibt, mit dem ich das geschrieben habe XD

fallßa mal suchen wollt: offizielles wow forum => interfaceanpassung => howto wow auf 2 monitoren. hihi

PS: mist schon wieder total off topic.

hat noch einer infos über die neuen crucial C400... ich hab noch nix weiter gefunden.


----------



## roheed (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

und jetzt wo deine große liebe wow zu ende ist biste dann hier her gekommen?
gute entscheidung 

ne hab gar nicht nach der Crucial 400 geschaut...
Da ich keine glaskugel habe interessiert mich die gegenwart...nicht was 
irgendwann irgendwie rauskommen sollte ^^

btw, OCZ hat ne neue vertex rausgebracht...aber mit indilix Controller.
Ist ne art update der Vertex 1 serie und nennt sich Vertex Pro.
Wie auch immer, nach kurzen Recherchen im internet hab ich für 
micht entschlossen --> ist nicht der rede wert^^


EDIT:::
bist du "Chidori" gewesen? Bähh nen Hordler , der urfeind nr.1 von mir 
Aber sonst nen nettes HowTo


----------



## The_Gap (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hallo SSD Gurus!


 Weihnachten steht ja bald wieder vor der Tür. Da habe ich mir gedacht das ich mit dieses Jahr mal eine SSD gönnen könnte. Ich würde sie primär für Windows benutzen, vielleicht noch ein paar Autostartprogramme, wie xfire, Steam, CPU-Control... Spiele und andere Daten würde ich nicht unbedingt darauf abspeichern wollen, dafür habe ich meine 1TB. Im Endeffekt will ich, dass Windows möglichst schnell hochgefaren und betriebsbereit ist. Und nun zu meinen Fragen:


welche Schnittstelle sollte ich 	beim Asus Rampage II Extreme verwenden (S-ATA 3GB/s , PCIex4 oder 	Zusatzkarten für S-ATA 6GB/S)
kommt in absehbarer Zeit (ca.1-2 	Monate) ein neuer viel versprechender Controller raus?
Und warum sollte man eine 2,5 Zoll 	bzw. 3,5 Zoll SSD kaufen?
 Also bei PCIe x4 haben es mir die Lese- und Schreiberaten sehr angetan . Aber ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt ist halt die Frage.



 Und hier habe schon ein paar Produkte, die in die engere Wahl kommen.


2,5 Zoll SSD
3,5 Zoll SSD
PCIe x4 SSD
Zusatzkarte


Bei der Firma bin ich nicht wirklich festgelegt.

Schon mal im Voraus Danke!!!


----------



## roheed (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hi, 

also ich finde zur zeit reicht die SATA2 schnittstelle echt noch dicke aus.
Eine SSD rockt auch schon so unheimlich, würde mir da nicht extra ne karte für kaufen.

Bis auf den preis spricht ansich nicht viel gegen die revodrive von OCZ.
Außer das sie ein RAid ist und somit keinen TRIM kann. Die karte kann, muss
aber nicht Bootbar sein. Durch das initialiesieren der KArte am start könnte sich der Bootvorgang
verlängern....

Lange rede kurzer sinn, meiner meinung nach reicht die OCZ Vertex2 zur zeit noch mehr als
dicke...kein mensch braucht hohe seq. read/write als OS platte!
Ob du dir ne 2,5" oder 3,5" hollst ist dir überlassen.
WEnn du platz hast spricht rein gar nichts gegen eine 3,5"  SSD.

hast du die startseite beachtet? da gibts viele weitere infos und video links 
zum thema ssd und leistung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

So hir was zum fürchten. AMD hat den neuen AHCI Treiber rausgebracht mit Trim untersützung 10.11 nachdem der letzte total Bug verseucht war und auf dem 7** Chipsatzt nicht richtig lief, harmlos ausgdrückt, könnte man ja meinen das sie es mit dem neuen besser gemacht haben. Schaut auf dem volgenden Screenshot! Ach und der neue Display Driver hat den Bug mit dem overscann Modus wieder, also dem schwarzen Rand. AMD will sich wohl mit absicht das Weinachts Geschäft versauen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Gap (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Das wegen der Größe ob 2,5 oder 3,5 habe ich gefragt, weil es mir so vorkommt, dass zu 99% über 2,5 zoll modelle berichtet wird. Somit habe ich gedacht, dass die 3,5 "schlechter" oder so sind. Aber anscheined nicht. Platz habe ich aufjedenfall noch genug. 1 von 6 Festplattenslots belegt 
Und ich habe mir mal deine angeguckt Corsair Force F80@90GB die kommt mir auch nicht schlecht vor  vorteil ist auch das sie wesentlich günstiger ist und TRIM unterstüzt bzw. hat. Das ja ein klarere Nachteile bei der OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD sind.
Noch eine kurze frage, was heißt das F80*@90GB* das sind doch nur 80GB!?


----------



## hwk (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



The_Gap schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Das wegen der Größe ob 2,5 oder 3,5 habe ich gefragt, weil es mir so vorkommt, dass zu 99% über 2,5 zoll modelle berichtet wird. Somit habe ich gedacht, dass die 3,5 "schlechter" oder so sind. Aber anscheined nicht. Platz habe ich aufjedenfall noch genug. 1 von 6 Festplattenslots belegt
> Und ich habe mir mal deine angeguckt Corsair Force F80@90GB die kommt mir auch nicht schlecht vor  vorteil ist auch das sie wesentlich günstiger ist und TRIM unterstüzt bzw. hat. Das ja ein klarere Nachteile bei der OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD sind.
> Noch eine kurze frage, was heißt das F80*@90GB* das sind doch nur 80GB!?



Wahrscheinlich hat er sich mit entsprechender Firmware die 90 GB beschafft, da nun weniger Speicherzellen als "Backup" benutzt werden... aber nur ne Vermutung :x


----------



## Vaykir (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@roheed
ja der war ich, is aber schon ewigkeitne eher.

und nu gehts ab inne go parc. schon 1,5 flaschn wein gesoffen. bis denne.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Nur so ein kleiner Zwischenbericht, die Wete beim schreiben scheinen sich zu stabielisieren und fallen nicht ins bodenlose sonder halten ihren etwas niedriegern Werte absolut stabiel.


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

*@hulk*
lol der erste screenshot ist ja der reine Horror. Echt unverschämt was AMD da auf den markt geworfen hat! Oh man , hab keine lust meine startseite wieder zu ändern oO DANKE AMD 

*@Vaykir*


> und nu gehts ab inne go parc. schon 1,5 flaschn wein gesoffen. bis denne.


und das sind dann wieder die momente am nächsten tag das man es bereut, dass man unter alkoholeinfluss sich im Forum rumtreiben mußte XD
was ist den nen "go parc" ?!disse?^^

*@the_gab*
keine Ahnung warum alle so scharf sind auf die 2,5" Versionen^^
Vermutlich weil OCZ einer der wenigen Hersteller ist die eine 3,5" anbieten.
Aber mein kumpel hat ne OCZ Vertex2 3,5" und die ist kein % langsamer als ihre kleinen Schwesterchen^^
Sieht halt nur lustig aus, weil das Gehäuse nicht mal zu 10% gefüllt ist ^^
Kleiner Hinweis @all Aber entgegengesetzt der Vermutung da drin würde einfach ne
kleine Platine stecken kann ich berichten (da SSD zerlegt^^) OCZ hat ne neue Platine mit neuem 
  Design den 3,5" spendiert^^ Für mich aus Kostengründen nicht ganz nachvollziehbar,
da man min. 2 Produktionsstraßen braucht aber gut nicht unser Problem^^

BTW auf der Startseite sind X Benchmark verschiedener SSD, Systemen und Größen verlinkt.
Auch eine 3,5" Version 



> Noch eine kurze frage, was heißt das F80@90GB das sind doch nur 80GB!?


Das ist ganz einfach erklärt...wenn du dir die Corsair Force F80 besorgst
hast du nicht 80gb brutto und ca. 75gb netto zur Verfügung sondern 
halt 90gb brutto und ca. 85gb Netto. dieses Plus von ca.10gb nehme ich natürlich
gerne mit. Machen musst dafür nichts, kommt von allein seit der FW 1.1
Und wie HWK schon gesagt hat, wurde der Reserve Bereich verkleinert seitens der Hersteller.
Bringt aber soweit keine nachteile mit sich. Also du machst nichts falsch mit der Force F80 echt ein geniales teil.
*EDIT: Aber ganz ehrlich?! Für zehn € mehr kriegst schon die 120GB Force...die 30gb mehr würde ich für 10€ mitnehmen *

*@all*
juhu die ersten 10k klicks ^^somit haben wir innerhalb 4 wochen schon die top10 erreicht.
und das auch ohne angepint zu werden 

Roheed sagt danke


----------



## Fujidon (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

*UPDATE auf 2.0 

*Hatte nur ein problem mit "No Drives Found" = Treiber Intel 10.x*
*
Mit den Treiber INTEL RST 9.x ging es dann 
*
*Neustart ohne Bluescreen ,oder sonst welche probleme ,alles besten gegangen .*

*Hier die werte mit den Treiber INTEL RST Treiber 9.x
*
*Sollte ich den 10 INTEL RST Treiber wieder rauf schmeißen ??? 
-- Danke --


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja kannst problemlos machen..
hab auch wieder den Intel RST 10.0 drauf gemacht nach dem update.

Soll heißen Intel RST 9 fürs Update, Update drauf dann wieder auf Intel RST 10.0 umgestiegen...alles ohne probs.


----------



## Vaykir (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Moin,
mich wunderts, dass ich nicht mehr blödsinn geschrieben habe XD
aber ja, is ne disco, soll sogar deutschlands beste sein XD

mit den treibern hams intel und amd ja irgendwie. man muss auf 9.x patchen um nen FW zu installieren. meine güte, das sind doch eigl kinderkrankheiten, die langsam mal behoben sein sollten, oder nicht?


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

mir sagte der "m-park" was aber der ist glaub in München oder?!
wie auch immer....

ich finde des auch voll Kindergarten mit den ganzen treibern...
wobei ich das problem speziel mit dem Corsair Update ganz klar in die ecke 
von Corsair schieben würde die ihr beta-update-tool einfach nicht ausgetestet haben!

Wir sind halt einfach Versuchskaninchen, ist ja nicht das erste mal 

@hulk also bei mir funzt der neue AMD Display Treiber 10.11 bestens. 
zumindest hab ich nichts negatives feststellen können. 
(aber auch keine Vorteile bei NFS HP^^@vaykir)
Bin ja schon froh das er sich mit dem Intel RST Treiber nicht beisst lol


----------



## hwk (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> mir sagte der "m-park" was aber der ist glaub in München oder?!
> wie auch immer....
> 
> ich finde des auch voll Kindergarten mit den ganzen treibern...
> ...


Das OCZ Firmware Update Tool kommt genausowenig mit dem RST 10 klar ;D


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hab die problematik mit dem AMD treiber weiter beobachtet und komme zum folgenden statement^^

update im newsletter...


> [21.11.2010]
> AMD Treiber...a never ending story^^
> Der neue AMD Treiber kann wohl TRIM, verträgt sich allerdings nicht mit allen Chipsätze!
> Jeder sollte selber testen ob er bei einem geht oder nicht! Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will
> ...





> Das OCZ Firmware Update Tool kommt genausowenig mit dem RST 10 klar ;D



asodele...dann weiß ich auch nicht. Vlt kommt das Tool auch direkt von Sandforce bzw.
wenigstens der Sourcecode oder es hängt doch am intel treiber. 
Aber man muß ja auch dazu sagen, das der intel rst 10.0 auch nicht auf der HP 
von Intel auftaucht. warum nicht ist mir schleierhaft. Langsame HP Abteilung XD
Der treiber ist ja bereits WHQL zertifiziert.


----------



## Fujidon (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> Aber man muß ja auch dazu sagen, das der intel rst 10.0 auch nicht auf der HP
> von Intel auftaucht. warum nicht ist mir schleierhaft. Langsame HP Abteilung XD
> Der treiber ist ja bereits WHQL zertifiziert.



Ist er echt schon zertifiziert ?

Auf HP steht noch als last die 9.x von monat 03 

http://www.google.at/url?q=http://f...IoAjAB&usg=AFQjCNED-K31-KsvRFMR5nWwpG8p6pinqw

 Intel RST 10.0.0.1043 also doch noch  BETA ,oder ?

Sonst sollte sich ja die nummer ändern 10.0.0.1044 oder gehts auch so ???


----------



## Vaykir (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@roheed
der adm sata controller treiber ist in dem display treiber integriert? jetzt erzählste mir aber einem vom pferd. gibts zu!
außerdem sollten wir vorne noch ne spate machen mit den links zu den treibern und/oder firmwares. fänd ich irgendwie gut sowas.

@fujifilm
den intel RST gibts bereits in WHQL 10.0.0.10*46*!


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@fujifilm
der muss ja WHQL zertifiziert sein sonst könnte man ihn gar nicht installieren.
Oder lieg ich da falsch?!

@vaykir
ne quatsch nix integriert^^ um das ging es nicht. 
hab den Display treiber schon seperat runtergeladen. 
Aber hulk hat sich eine seite zuvor dazu geäußert...
und zufälliger weise hab ich auch gestern upgedatet.^^
unteranderem wegen nfs hp und das AA problem.

@all
mich regt es langsam echt auf, dass auf den HP der hersteller 
nicht der aktuelle treiber angeboten wird!
Hab grad auch in den tiefen des Internets ein update für mein Bios gefunden
das so nicht bei Gigabyte angeboten wird! auf jeden fall ist jetzt entlich entlich 
der blöde Smart fehler beim booten weg. 
wenn du da nicht selber suchst, wie beim thema Intel rST 10.0 
bist doch echt der depp...


----------



## hwk (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> @fujifilm
> der muss ja WHQL zertifiziert sein sonst könnte man ihn gar nicht installieren.
> Oder lieg ich da falsch?!
> 
> ...


Man kann auch nicht WHQL Treiber ohne Probleme installieren ^^


----------



## Fujidon (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> @fujifilm
> den intel RST gibts bereits in WHQL 10.0.0.10*46*!




Danke ,ich  hatte immer noch die xx1043 ,da ist Intel HP aber nicht auf den stand von ssd tempo 

Also doch auch mal wonders schauen* 

NOT BETA Sorry*


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Man kann auch nicht WHQL Treiber ohne Probleme installieren ^^



naja dem kann ich nicht zustimmen! das hab ich einmal gemacht ...
dann war feierabend... Es ging um Acronis 2009.
windows hat mich gewarnt ich habs ignoriert ergebniss
windows verweigerte den dienst. 
nur das laden von nicht zertifizierten treibern mit über die F8 optionen 
hat geholfen dann deinstalliert und dann war wieder ruhe. 

kann natürlich nur nen dummer zufall gewesen sein aber ich denke das 
das auf den nicht zertifiezierten treiber zurück zuführen ist.


----------



## hwk (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> naja dem kann ich nicht zustimmen! das hab ich einmal gemacht ...
> dann war feierabend... Es ging um Acronis 2009.
> windows hat mich gewarnt ich habs ignoriert ergebniss
> windows verweigerte den dienst.
> ...


Naja z.B. Nvidia Beta Treiber, die haben auch kein WHQL Zertifikat und lassen sich installieren und Probleme hab ich damit auch noch nicht gehabt  kommt halt immer drauf an, mir gings auch nur darum, dass man sie installieren kann ....


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hmm, also soweit mir bekannt ist ist das vorangig ein problem der 64bit
windows versionen die nicht whql Treiber nicht bereit ist zu laden. 

32 bit ist da nicht so pingelig. 
oder hast du den beta treiber auch schon bei deinem aktuellen 64 bit probiert (davon gehe ich bei 
deinen 8gb ram einfach mal aus^^)


*EDIT:::*
also es kann funktionieren ...muss aber nicht^^ sonst gebe es nicht soviele einträge im internet zu finden mit dem satz


> Wie kann man Win 7 dazubringen nicht WHQL zertifizierte Treiber zu verwenden ?



Die wahrheit liegt also wie immer irgendwo dazwischen^^


----------



## hwk (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> hmm, also soweit mir bekannt ist ist das vorangig ein problem der 64bit
> windows versionen die nicht whql Treiber nicht bereit ist zu laden.
> 
> 32 bit ist da nicht so pingelig.
> ...


Ich hab nur 64bit Win7 :o ka bisher hab ich alle Treiber die kein WHQL hatten drauf bekommen, sofern sie nicht von irgend welchen Privatpersonen geschrieben wurden^^


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

also ich hab echt kein plan^^
Ich krieg mein drucker nicht mehr zum laufen und acronis 2009 ging auch nicht. 

Von dem her unterscheiden sich meine erfahrungen gänzlich mit deinen 
Aber nu gut, vermutlich haben wir beide recht irgendwo^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Also hir mal wieder ein kleines Update für dich @roheed,hehhee.....armer Kerl! Es sieht jetzt wohl so aus das der neue AHCI Treiber(10.11) von AMD mit dem 7** Chipsatzt teilweise zusammen arbeitet. Speziell mit der SB 750 aber nicht mit der SB 700, die ich habe!


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

lol 
ach ... i love my intel board XD

und was sagst du zu unerer diskusion zum thema whql zertifizierte treiber und Windows?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ist mir persönlich wursch ob ein Treiber WHOL zertifiziert ist oder nicht, alles was ne verbesserung verspricht wird installiert, aubh Beta Bios und änliches. Sicher manchmal schießt man sein System ab aber man kann ja nur dazu lehrnen. Das tollst war mal ein Bios Update von Asus für mein anderes Board, CrosshairII, dannach hatte meine CPU nur noch 800MHz. Bis ich da drauf kam das es das Bios war, weh OH weh, das war vieleicht was!


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja wir diskutieren ja nur ob man sie installieren kann oder nicht^^
ich kriege nicht WHQL zertifizierter misst nicht drauf.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Die kannst du aber bei win7 64 Bit deaktivieren, einfach beim windows Start F8 drücken und dort kannst du die Treiber zertifizierung einfach abschallten.


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ähm ja^^ ich glaub du hast die ganzen post von heut nicht gelesen 

das mit dem F8 ist doch nur temporär?! das heißt du mußt es dann immer machen 
bei jedem start


----------



## Vaykir (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

also ich musste das noch nie machen. da geht doch dann eh nen fesnter auf von wegen "wollen se wirklich den quatsch installieren? nix zerifizierter microsoft kram! really SURE?!"
dann auf "jop, ik will den bullshit auf mein versifftes system haben. gibts her du sau!"

und schon hasten den netten treiber installiert.


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

richtig^^ 
und genau so habe ich es gemacht und dann wollt er das versiffte windows nicht mehr booten^^
nur noch mit dem F8 befehl gings. 

und hast heut nen schönen kater @ vaykir?^^
mußte man dich heut auch im "abgesicherten Modus" starten lol?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ubs, stimmt ja die Sperre wurde ja von Mircrosoft aufgehoben, hab aber vergessen welche der vielen Updates es war!


----------



## roheed (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ubs, stimmt ja die Sperre wurde ja von Mircrosoft aufgehoben, hab aber vergessen welche der vielen Updates es war!



ja das erklärt dann wohl einiges warum so unterschiedliche 
Erfahrungen hier kursieren ^^ tja dann sollte ich wohl auch mal wieder 
paar updates von M$ drüber rennen lassen


----------



## Vaykir (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> und hast heut nen schönen kater @ vaykir?^^
> mußte man dich heut auch im "abgesicherten Modus" starten lol?




nope, nix gehabt. wein vertrage ich ziemlich gut^^
aber min kumpel war so voll, der hat ausm auto nen paar türken angepöbelt. dann sind die vor ner roten ampel ausgestiegen und wollten die scheiben vom auto einschlagen und uns kaputt machen. gott sei dank war der fahrer nüchtern


----------



## fuSi0n (22. November 2010)

*"Unterschied" AMD AHCI-Treiber zu MS AHCI-Treiber*

Hab mal meine meine OCZ Vertex 2 extended 60 GB mit beiden Treibern gebencht.
Der Unterschied ist eher gering (max 10%).

Bei mir läuft der AMD Treiber Problemlos auf einem GA 870a UD3 mit der SB850.

Für die, die es interessiert 

AMD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Fein gemacht


----------



## Crymes (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wenn das so auf den 790ern laufen würde...


----------



## Robi-G (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wie kommt es eigentlich dazu, dass nach einem Firmware Update bei der Corsair F120 auf Vers. 2.0 die Write Werte so einbrechen? Sollte man vielleicht auf der alten Firmware bleiben?


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

den grund dafür kann dir warscheinlich nichtmal corsair selber sagen^^
aber glaube das war auch vor einigen seiten mal gesprächsthema.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Crymes schrieb:


> Wenn das so auf den 790ern laufen würde...



 Kommt drauf an der neue AHCI Treiber 10.11 von AMD läuft mit dem 7** Chipsatz aber nur wenn du als SB 750 hast bei der SB 700 geht nix, siehe meinen Screenshot.


----------



## Robi-G (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Oh dann werde ich mich auf die Suche begeben nach der Diskussion . Empfiehlt sich dann ein Update?

Ist man eigentlich mit einer Corsair F120 zur Zeit recht gut bedient, oder ist die C300 jetzt der neue Spitzenreiter?



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an der neue AHCI Treiber 10.11 von AMD läuft mit dem 7** Chipsatz aber nur wenn du als SB 750 hast bei der SB 700 geht nix, siehe meinen Screenshot.



Wie siehst mit der Sb850 aus, auf 890FX Chipsätzen gibts da keine Probs soweit ich jetzt gelesen habe, oder?


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Die C300 is schon lange spitzenreiter (zum mindest in der 256gb version) 

Die F120 und die OCZ ssds sind aber auch kein schrott, sondern ebenfalls aufm hohen niveau.

die 8xx chipsätze sind von dem problem nicht betroffen.


----------



## Robi-G (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Die C300 is schon lange spitzenreiter (zum mindest in der 256gb version)
> 
> Die F120 und die OCZ ssds sind aber auch kein schrott, sondern ebenfalls aufm hohen niveau.
> 
> die 8xx chipsätze sind von dem problem nicht betroffen.



Ich frage mich, wie ich es geschafft habe sie zu übersehen als es um die Kaufentscheidung gegangen ist... Naja


----------



## Crymes (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich bekomm wahrscheinlich im Dezember ne SSD (vertex 2).
Mal sehen, wie der Ahci grober 10.12 von AMD ist.

Den Southbridgetreiber braucht man nicht, oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Der AHCI Treiber gehört zu den SB Treibern, auch noch der USB Filter Treiber, Sound Treiber!


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Crymes schrieb:


> Ich bekomm wahrscheinlich im Dezember ne SSD (vertex 2).
> Mal sehen, wie der Ahci grober 10.12 von AMD ist.
> 
> Den Southbridgetreiber braucht man nicht, oder?



Der SB Treiber lässt sich gar nicht installieren.Wenn du die Exe ausführst steht da auf einmal NB treiber und mehr.
Einfach den AHCI treiber nur nehmen und testen das wars.Wenn du ATI Graka hast dann auch die SB / Nb treiber installieren.USb braucht man nicht.

P.S. Kauf dir eine C300 64 GB. 100 Euro nur, genau so teuer wie eine mit SF-Controller und du hast nie Probleme mit der Leistung wie sehr viele berichten.
Lesen über 300 ,einfach Perfekt im Moment.Ich werde mit auch noch eine holen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hab meine alten 4K Werte wieder wie es sein soll dank AMD AHCI 10.11  Muss aber noch Erasen dann werde ich meinen persönlichen Score von 373 schlagen das ist sicher. 4k64 sind ein wenig down gegeangen^^


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hui ganz schön was los heute^^ ok ich versuche alle wichtigen sachen abzuarbeiten XD

1. @fuSi0n
Vielen dank für deinen Vergleich...ich werde ihn gleich mal auf der Startseite verlinken
EDIT::: schon passiert ^^ klick mich (*7. Vergleichsergebnisse mit anderen SSD's)*

2. @Robi-G
Wenn du ca. 400€ über hast für ne 256GB Crucial SSD kann man die natürlich bedenkenlos
empfehlen^^ Für alles leute mit etwas kleinerem Geldbeutel sind die SF SSD immer noch
das maß aller Dinge. Dazu gehören auch die Corsair Force SSD 
Warum die Schreibwerte nach dem update einbrechen weiß echt keine Sau.
Wenn du keine akuten Probleme mit der SSD hast kannst auch ruhig bei der alten 
Firmware bleiben. Wenn du allerdings probleme in welcher art auch immer hast, 
oder auch so nen ungebremsten "Tüftlergeist" wie wir hast musst halt das
update einspielen und die SSD reseten um wieder vollen write speed zu erhalten.
Alternative, finde dich einfach wie Hulk auch mit den etwas schlechteren 
Schreibwerten ab...Braucht auf ner OS platte eh keine sau^^

3.@Nyuki


> Lesen über 300 ,einfach Perfekt im Moment.Ich werde mit auch noch eine holen.


Alter Schwede, wann wird auch noch der letzte kapieren das seq. Read
kein Mensch bei der OS platte braucht?! 
Bei der OS platte ist nur der 4k Bereich wichtig!
Auch wenn du ne SSD mit 4 gb/s seq. und 20 mb/s im random hast
wird dein Windows keine Sekunde schneller booten als die heutigen.

Ist doch mit den HDD nicht anderst?! wenn du nen raid0 mit 4 HDD hast 
Schafen diese auch gute 300mb/s + seq....
Und dennoch braucht Windows 2 Minuten + um zu booten.


----------



## Crymes (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Sorry, aber ich habe noch eine konkrete Frage:

Was bringt mir genau der Southzbridge-Treiber von AMD?

Performance bein USB?
Bessere Kompatibilität?


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Nyuki schrieb:


> P.S. Kauf dir eine C300 64 GB. 100 Euro nur, genau so teuer wie eine mit SF-Controller und du hast nie Probleme mit der Leistung wie sehr viele berichten.



und ik sag dir, holse net, weil die kleine version echt mickrige schreibwerte hat.
da kannste dir für den gleichen preis besser die vertex2 holen.



> Ich werde mit auch noch eine holen.



na dann prost mahlzeit.


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Crymes schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe noch eine konkrete Frage:
> 
> Was bringt mir genau der Southzbridge-Treiber von AMD?
> 
> ...



wähh... der  sogenannte "southbrige-treiber" ist nur nen paket von treiber, für die teile, mit der die SB arbeitet. Sprich: sata controller, sound, usb und son quark.

eigl brauchst du nur den sata controller treiber davon, den rest net.


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und ik sag dir, holse net, weil die kleine version echt mickrige schreibwerte hat.
> da kannste dir für den gleichen preis besser die vertex2 holen.


 
Hab ich nun auch gesehen.Die grossen sind mir zu teuer.Da muss man eine anderen Alternative suchen Hauptsache ohne SF controller.

@Cymes
Performance bein USB?
Bessere Kompatibilität?                  

Das musst du selber testen


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja dann bleibt aber nicht viel übrig...
die neuen Samsung SSD find ich nicht der hit.
könnt dir noch die Intel Postville empfehlen. Da mußt dir auch nicht den kopf
zerbrechen das die schreibwerte einbrechen.

Auch wenn ich dich beim besten willen nicht verstehen kann
warum du scharf auf die benchwerte bist! Hast du auch nur einmal schon nen unterschied im alltag feststellen können?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Das liegt daran das viele User Marketing verseucht sind. Keiner fragt danach ob er überhaupt mehr als 90MB/s schreiben braucht. Im altag kannst du nicht mal diese Werte erreichen aber dennoch wird gleich rumgejammert. Also ich liebe meine Corsair Force 120GB und will sie auch nimmer missen. Das einzig wo diese abgesunkenen Schreibwerte ein wenig merkts ist wenn du von HDD auf die SSD kopierst, dann sind es statt 20 Sekunden 23 Sekunden und das auch nur bei sehr großen Dateien. Damit will ich sagend das die Aussage "Da muss man eine anderen Alternative suchen Hauptsache ohne SF controller", völiger Quak ist!


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Genau! Passender als hulk es gesagt hat kann man es fast nicht mehr ausdrücken. bin auch 199% zufrieden mit meiner Corsair Force. Ich kann installieren was ich will und krieg die Bootzeit einfach nicht nach oben getrieben^^bin immer noch bei ca. 20s. Programmstart alles immer instant da...SSD herz was willst du mehr?! scheiß auf die benchwerte. Aber man kann es nie jedem recht machen


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ja stimmt schon aber trotzdem muss man drauf achten.Ich beschäftige mich ja nicht nur mit einer Sache perma zu Benchen wie ein Irrer.Doch wenn auf einmal die schreibwerte unten sind und ich lese das es am SF Controller liegt ect.Wie dumm und behindert muss man denn sein das dann so zu belassen?Also ab und zu Benchen ist gut um zu wissen wo man liegt dafür ist es ja auch da.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ja im prinzip versteh ich dich ja schon aber dennoch führt die diskusion wohl ins bodenlose^^
Sag mir mal auch nur einen fall wo du im alltag merkst das die schreibwerte 
"etwas" unter dem maximal liegen?! Auf AS SSD kannst du dich nicht verlassen.
Der zeigt immer nur den "schlimmsten" fall an den man im alltag nicht mal erreicht wirst.

das zitat sagt eigentlich alles ! 


> Die anfänglich höhere sequentielle Schreibgeschwindigkeit muss als temporärer Bonus angesehen werden


...der nach einmaligen füllen der ganzen SSD verschwindet...


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Einen direkten unterschied merke ich beim Alltag nicht.Es ist nur erschreckend wenn die Schreibwerte laut AS und Crystal um die 50% sinken.Auch wenn das keinen Einfluss auf meine Arbeit und Freizeit hat finde ich sowas nicht in ordnung und versuche eine Lösung zu finden um dies dauerhaft zu beheben.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> und versuche eine Lösung zu finden um dies dauerhaft zu beheben



da wärst aber der erste wo das hin bekommt 
einfach nicht benchen dann hast monate lang hohe schreibwerte!
auch wenn das fast keiner glauben kann, aber CDM schreibt bis zu 20gb auf deine SSD
und As SSD tool ist auch nicht viel sparsamer. 

Bei deiner kleinen 60gb ssd kannst dir ja selber ausmalen wie oft zu benchen
kannst bis alle zellen einmal voll waren und dann feierabend ist mit den anfangs
schnellen schreibwerten.


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> Bei deiner kleinen 60gb ssd kannst dir ja selber ausmalen wie oft zu benchen
> kannst bis alle zellen einmal voll waren und dann feierabend ist mit den anfangs
> schnellen schreibwerten.



hmm... 5 mal?


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

und für diesen comment bin ich jetzt extra aus MOH raus ? XD
Takt mal deine cpu wieder runter, glaub dein windows taschenrechner spinnt ein wenig XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

2x den 20GB sind ja mindestens vom BS belegt. edit: MOH, geiles Game gefällt mir besser als das neue Call of Duty aber mit 4-5 Stunden extrem kurz. Ich zock gerade Gothic4 und Folout new Vegas!


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

roheed, du wirst es net glauben, aber meine signatur passt immernoch net. hab jetzt nen fall bei ebay aufgemacht. 4 wochen fürn mainboard versenden... ich glaub es hackt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

He @roheed, glüchwunsch zum Aufstieg! Software-Overclocker, klingt doch gleich mal besser!


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

au die 1000, gz!
aber hwbot member > all


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Das mit der SSD dauert noch bis sie ausgereift ist.Trotzdem habe ich mich drauf eingelsassen es macht auch irgendwo Spass und wenn man den Freh hat.Dann steht man immer als erster da^^

Oh oh Singlerplayer Modus heisst schon alles  Nur Multiplayer rockt.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Lol stimmt cool meine ersten 1k post ^^ Danke euch



> MOH, geiles Game gefällt mir besser als das neue Call of Duty


zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden ^^
MOH ist zwar technisch aller erste sahne aber das "zu ruhige" gameplay 
geht mir auf den zeiger...da hat mir die dauer action von COD besser gefallen.
Find die story und COD BO einfach nur der hammer. für mich das geilste COD aller zeiten.
Aber da darf ja jeder seine meinung haben 



> Trotzdem habe ich mich drauf eingelsassen es macht auch irgendwo Spass und wenn man den Freh hat.Dann steht man immer als erster da^^


hä?`was ist den ein Freh?^^ beziehst du es auf den Sammelthread hier?
Glaub du hast keine ahnung wieviel freizeit/arbeit so ein ding kostet...^^
wenn ich schon nicht angepinnt werden dann wenigstens immer top 5 XD


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

opps das war zu schnell  Gratz Super Overclocker  lool
und viel Spass noch beim Bot erschiessen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Mal gespannt wie lange du deine Freundin noch hast wenn du so weiter machst. Glaub mir ich weiß aus Erfahrung wie viel Zeit so ein Forum frisst wenn man sich richtig einbringt und das mit "anderen Usern helfen" richtig ernst nimmt. Aber man bekommt auch viel zurück, Wissen, Freundschaften, Erfahrung und man weiß nicht mehr was das Wort Langeweile bedeutet.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo da ist sicher was dran...aber solange es spaß macht macht man es ja auch gerne.^^
außerdem kann man seinem "helfersyndrom" hier ganz gut ausleben XD


----------



## hwk (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 2x den 20GB sind ja mindestens vom BS belegt. edit: MOH, geiles Game gefällt mir besser als das neue Call of Duty aber mit 4-5 Stunden extrem kurz. Ich zock gerade Gothic4 und Folout new Vegas!



Gothic 4 glänzt aber auch nicht gerade mit langer Spielzeit  hab's an 2 Tagen durch gehabt mit allen nebenquests :/
@Topic hab meine SSD nun schon das 2. Mal resetet was weniger an ihr lag als viel mehr am Windows das ungewöhnlich lange zum Booten gebraucht hat, ^^ aber nun passts wieder


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@roheed, GLÜCKWUNSCH!! Jetzt bist du entlich angepinnt, ich hoffe der Erfolg steigt dir nicht zu Kopf und du kennst deine alten Kampfgefährten immer noch, heheheheh! Also die SSD dürfte beim lessen nicht langsamer werden, das heißt bei dir lag ein anders Problem vor. Wenn es noch einmal der Fall ist dann lasse es so und melde dich erst mal hir im Thread. Da können wird dann dein Problem besser analysieren und eine Lösung finden.


----------



## hwk (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @roheed, GLÜCKWUNSCH!! Jetzt bist du entlich angepinnt, ich hoffe der Erfolg steigt dir nicht zu Kopf und du kennst deine alten Kampfgefährten immer noch, heheheheh! Also die SSD dürfte beim lessen nicht langsamer werden, das heißt bei dir lag ein anders Problem vor. Wenn es noch einmal der Fall ist dann lasse es so und melde dich erst mal hir im Thread. Da können wird dann dein Problem besser analysieren und eine Lösung finden.


Wenn du mich meinst, ich hab schon gesagt, dass daran nich die SSD schuld war sondern Windows das zum initialisieren der Geräte ewig gebrauAbe hat, aber wenn ich schon neu installier hab ich sie eben gleich mit resetet ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ok, das hab ich dann wohl überlesen, sorry. Es war garantiert ein Treiber Problem, man kann recht leicht rausfinden welcher der Übertäter war und dem entsprechend den schuldigen deinstallieren. Also eigentlich sollte man eine SSD nicht öfter als alle 6 Monate zurücksetzen da es doch die Zellen recht stark beansprucht und die Lebensdauer zurück geht.


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@all und Hulk^^

Juhu, hat wohl doch was gebracht gestern nochmal zu diesem thema nachzuhacken^^
Aber die mods haben schon änderungswünsche angesprochen die wir mal 
in unserem Fachausschuss anschauen sollten ob wir da was machen können 
Fachausschuss = Hulk, vaykir und ich.
nene keine sorge, mir ist "erfolg" noch nie zu kopf gestiegen  
Und mir ist ja auch klar das das eine gemeinsamer erfolg von uns drei ist.
Alleine krieg ich die ganzen anfragen ech nicht mehr bewältigt.

Ich hab ganz schon dumm gekuckt heut morgen wo ich auf einmal meinen
thread nicht mehr gefunden hab XD dacht, verdammt so viele neue beiträge das meiner
auf die zweite seite gerutscht ist oder was? bin gar nicht auf die idee gekommen mal oben 
zu schaun weil ich schon fast aufgegeben habe das er angepint werden könnte^^

BTT:
Mein windows ist jetzt ca. 3 monate alt auf der SSD. HAb dazwischen schon zweimal den
reset durchgeführt und halt das BAckup eingespielt. Bis jetzt hat sich die Bootzeit nur im sekunden bereich verändert. Bin mehr als Glücklich damit


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Juhu, hat wohl doch was gebracht gestern nochmal zu diesem thema nachzuhacken^^
> Aber die mods haben schon änderungswünsche angesprochen die wir mal
> in unserem Fachausschuss anschauen sollten ob wir da was machen können


Vergessen haben wir euch nicht. Nur muss sowas von uns auch erstmal ausdiskutiert werden. 

Wir (die Mod-Crew) wünschen euch viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt. 
Wäre schön wenn ihr die Kritikpunkte umsetzen könntet.


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Wir (die Mod-Crew) wünschen euch viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt.


 
besten dank und herzlichen glückwunsch an roheed (und uns^^ aber eigenlob sieht imma kacka aus).




> Wäre schön wenn ihr die Kritikpunkte umsetzen könntet.


 
die da wären?
hat roheed die wohl in seiner pn stehn oder steh ich mal wieder auf meiner optischen leitung?


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> hat roheed die wohl in seiner pn stehn oder steh ich mal wieder auf meiner optischen leitung?


Sind alle in seiner PN.


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Och, letzetres hätte mich weniger gewundert 

Bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da so an Sperrfeuer kommt.


----------



## Crymes (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Auf wieviel mb/s sinkt eigentlich die lese/schreibrate. Oder die kopierzeit beim Sandforce-Controller bei zip oder rar Archiven?


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wenn du die ssd nciht quälst und keine experimente damit machst überhaupt net.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Bin mir da nicht ganz so sicher, ich glaub wenn Daten schon andereweitig Kompromiert sind könnte die schreibgeschwindigkeit sinken. Aber werd das gleich eben mal testen moment.  @Vaykir, hast recht sinkt nicht bei RAR Achiven. Ich dachte das könnte vieleicht mir der SF eigenen Kompromierung kolledieren aber nix da!


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hab gestern nen HD texture pack für dragon age entpacken müssen (1,5gb ca.). der hat die dateien aus den archiven geballert, das ging nciht mit rechten dingen zu^^

werde da nachher mal nen entpack-test ergänzen. allerdings mit größeren dateien (denke 5gb sollten reichen). evtl sogar eine große 5gb datei und mehrere kleine (5000x1mb), die zusammen 5gb haben.


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hi @all

ich wollt heute mittag erstmal einfach genießen das wir es geschaft haben angepint zu werden
und nicht gleich die kritikpunkte auspacken ^^ Aber alles halb so wild. 
Hier das Zitat:



> Ich werde deinen Thread pinnen. Ein Kollege von mir hätte aber noch ein paar Ideen/Anmerkungen die man sehr gut umsetzen könnte.
> 
> Hier seine Worte:
> Zitat:
> Von ner SSD-FAQ erwarte ich, dass detailiert auf die Schwachstellen der einzelnen Controller eingegangen wird, dass der Betrieb unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen thematisiert wird, dass die Haltbarkeit analysiert wird und idealerweise direkte Vergleiche der Alltagsleistung verschiedener anderer Speicherlösungen.



Ja das eine oder andere lässt sich umsetzten, aber haltbarkeit z.b. wird schon nicht mehr so 
leicht zu treffen. Außer einer meldet sich freiwillig seine ssd tot zu benchen 

@crymes
Die leserate sinkt überhaupt nicht. 
die schreibwerte sinken ein...Hab das schon mal gepostet 
aber den eintrag erstmal wieder finden XD
Kurz und knapp:
Ist die SSD frisch bleibt der schreibwert recht hoch bei konstanten 110mb
Läuft sie gedrosselt fängt er hoch an sinkt dann aber mit der zeit runter bis zu 60mb
Also man könnte im worst case mit bis zu einer halbierung der schreibwerte rechnen!
Aber man muß immer bedenken, man braucht erst mal eine quelle die schnell genug ist
um die SSD zu versorgen! Und ich schaf das nur mit meinem HDD Raid0 und halt großen dateien.


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Also meine zukünftigen Projekte und Pläne sehen so aus:

*1. Verlinkungen von Treiber von Mainboard z.B.*



Spoiler



Offizieller Intel AHCI/RAID RST Treiber 9.6 --> Klick mich
Inoffizieller Intel AHCI/RAID RST Treiber 10.0 --> Klick mich
Offizieller AMD AHCI/RAID Treiber 10.11 --> Klick mich



*2. Was sollte auf eine SSD kommen was auf die HDD*


Spoiler



Im allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass man seine SSD nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen muss!
Auf die SSD sollte als Grundausstattung das Betriebssystem und *alle *benötigten Programme Installiert werden.
Dazu zählen für mich der Browser, eMAIL Programm, Office, Brennprogramm, Videotools und was man sonst noch braucht.

Wenn man nicht genug Speicherplatz auf der SSD hat, kann man sich noch überlegen,
ob man die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows abschält bzw. verschiebt und die Hybernate File deaktiviert.
Das bringt in der Summe gute 8GB mehr Speicherplatz. Von solchen Tipps, seine Temp Ordner oder sogar der User Ordner auszulagern 
halte ich nicht soviel. Wenn der Platz da ist, nutzt ihn auch! Das gleiche gilt für Savegames, Dokumente und co.

Was in meinem Augen nichts auf einer SSD zu suchen hat, da der Speicherplatz einfach noch zu teuer ist, sind folgende Dinge.

- Backup-Files seines Systems
- Musik-Files|MP3|Alben
- Videos|Filme|Homevideos
- Games in Massen
- ISO-Archive
- Riesige Bilderarchive egal ob Private Fotos oder einfach nur Hintergrundbilder
- Defragmentierung-Tools!!! Aber nicht weil sie kein Platz hätten, sondern sie Gift für die SSD sind.

Darüber hinaus, profitieren die hier genannten Sachen kaum bis gar nicht von einer SSD.
Spiele würde ich nur auf eine SSD installieren, wenn man genug Speicherplatz zur Verfügung hat.
Sie skalieren auch recht gut mit der Leistung einer SSD. Mehr FPS darf man nicht erwarten, 
aber die Ladezeiten verkürzen sich doch teilweise drastisch im Vergleich zu einer HDD.


*3. Schwachstellen der einzelnen Controller *



Spoiler



_Marvel _(Crucial) _Controller: _
Nachteil : Schwache Schreibwerte der Kleinen SSD
Vorteil : Fast in allen Disziplinen den anderen SSD überlegen. Einzige SATA3 SSD. Extrem hohe seq. Read/Write werte. Beste SSD für Gamer.

_Indilinx_ Barefoot _Controller: _
Nachteil : Recht schwache 4k Schreibwerte
Vorteil : Hohe 4K Readwerte, hohe Seq. Schreibwerte, Manuelle TRIM Tools Verfügbar
_
Intel Controller: _
Nachteil : Recht geringe seq. Schreibwerte
Vorteil : Sehr Pflegeleicht, gutes Tool von Intel Verfügbar, Manuelles Trimmen möglich, höchste IOP Leistung
_
Sandforce Controller:_ 
Nachteil : Bei unkomprimierbaren Daten starker Rückgang der Schreibwerte. Kein Manuelles TRIM Tool Verfügbar. Wenn alle Zellen einmal beschrieben wurden, allgemein starker Rückgang der Schreibwerte.
Vorteil : Extrem hohe Read/Write werte bei gut Komprimierbaren Daten.Daten werden komprimiert abgelegt dadurch höhere Lebensdauer. Beste Allrounder SSD




*4. Betrieb unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen thematisiert wird* 


Spoiler



Grundsätzlich kann man eine SSD in allen Betriebssystemen verwenden und von deren Vorteile profitieren!
Aber ich rate dennoch dazu, sie unter Windows 7 zu betreiben. Der Grund hierfür, Windows 7 ist das einzige OS, 
dass den für den Betrieb einer SSD wichtigen TRIM Befehl beherrscht. Darüber hinaus, ist Windows 7 das einzige OS 
welches eine SSD als solche erkennt und alles gleich richtig für deren Betrieb einstellt. Nutzt man die SSD mit Linux, XP, Vista oder MAC-OS,
muss man damit rechnen, dass man seine SSD des öfteren reseten muss um immer wieder die volle Leistung zu erhalten.
Auch mit einem falsch eingestellten Alignment muss gerechnet werden.



*5. Haltbarkeit analysiert wird** (Da haben wir ja schon was durch gerechnet, werde das einfügen) --> was haltet ihr davon ? Klick mich
6. direkte Vergleiche der Alltagsleistung verschiedener anderer Speicherlösungen (Dazu kann ich versuchen ne Tabelle zu machen, hab ja ne 1:1 Kopie der SSD auf ner HDD)*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Also muss mal die Punkte in Ruhe durchgehen. Zum Thema Haltbarkeit, ich denke wir kommen nicht drum rum als unsere SSD's in regelmäßigen Abständen zu Benchen und das zu Protokolieren. Also Schrei/Lesewerte in bezug auf Betriebsdauer und Schreibbelastung, was sich ja mit SSDlife Pro auslesen läst.


----------



## Crymes (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Danke, ich finde, die Sandforce-Controller sind dann aber trotzdem noch schnell und ich denke, das entpacken wird trotzdem noch schneller sein als auf einer Festplatte.


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Crymes schrieb:


> Danke, ich finde, die Sandforce-Controller sind dann aber trotzdem noch schnell und ich denke, das entpacken wird trotzdem noch schneller sein als auf einer Festplatte.



Ohja und wie^^Fühlt sich um welten schneller an wenn man was auf der SSD entpackt als auf ner HDD.


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Puh da seh ich aber einiges an arbeit auf uns zukommen. ok, hier steig ich dann aus, tschau!

ne man, ich wollte nur lustig sein. jetzt machts erst richtig spaß.

Also die intel und marvel controller könnte ich glaube übernehmen, da beides auf dem r3e drauf ist (sofern ich das dann irgendwann mal bekomme).

zum thema verschiedene operating systems müssten wa mal gucken. ich hab me/xp/vista und win7. 
allerdings bräuchte ich zum richtigen testen noch ne SSD, weil ich kein bock habe mein hauptrechner jedemal zu killen.
wo sind die sponsoren (mit crucial/ocz/gskill liebäugel)?

haltbarkeit dürfte extrem heftig werden. aber ich denke wenn ich meine paltte das nächste mal killen muss, kann ich danach einen durchlauf machen, wo ich 24 stunden benche und die ssd mal richtig grille. mal sehn was die werte dann später sagen. aber das dauert noch einige tage/wochen.

punkt 1 und 2 haste ja selber schon gelöst, bzw ergänzt.

und nen direkten alltagsvergleich macchen wir ja fast täglich. dazuwärs evtl sinnvoll mal die ein oder andere hdd noch dazu zunehmen, vorallem mal ne velociraptor. da müssten wir uns aber nochmal absprechen (vermutlich auch mal in ts/skype, so viel texten is anstrengend für mein herz).


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich hab ja schon einiges ergänzt...
weiß nicht wann du das letzte mal geschaut hast.

so sieht der aktuelle Beta Version aus

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2426910-post647.html

EDIT:::
und nicht vergessen, dass ganze hier ist immer noch ein Hobby, sollte spaß machen und nicht in Streß ausarten 
Vieles ist machbar, einiges auch als Privatperson unzumutbar^^Werde ganz gewiss meine SSD nicht tot benchen. 
Dafür war sie mir doch zu teuer. Und das mit der VelicoRaptor ist auch so ne sache...
Ich habe keine und werd mir auch keine besorgen nur um zu benchen^^ Darüber hinaus
haben die meinsten Leute auch nur ne 7k HDD und selbst die VelicoReptor keine Chance hat gegen ne SSD.
Dazu gibts es ja schon genug Videos auf YT und co.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

So ein ärger SSDlife Pro geht nicht mehr, die wollen das ich es kaufe. Und einfach noch mal installieren geht auch nicht. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jop^^
lad dir einfach die Free version runter....
tuts auch XD hab ich mittlerweile auch


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hab gerade eh keine zeit. will endlich die 4200mhz mit meinem prozzi. der neue speicher is da und kann net mehr limitieren. allerdings war die fsb wall wohl auch net weit XD


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

sag bloß du hast dein neues MB erhalten? XD
oder malträtierst du grad immer noch den alten q6600?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Danke @roheed, wenn es doch immer so einfach wäre. Also wenn du willst kann ich mich vermehrt auf das Thema Haltbarkeit stürzen. Ich hab keine Probleme sie täglich zu testen und eine Tabelle zu erstellen wo die gesammten geschriebenen GB und die dazu gehörigen schreibraten aufgelistet sind. Dann könnte man in ein paar Monaten sehen ob die SSD mit der zeit verschleis Erscheinungen zeigt. Wenn sie dabei drauf geht dann war es wohl Schigsal aber mein Forschergeist ist so neugierig das ich den Verlust ertragen würde!


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Aber in der Praxis kommen ja normal nie so hohe Schreiblasten auf eine SSD zu wie du sie simulieren 
würdest. SEit ich nicht mehr benche ist der "Writezeiger in GB" wie festgeklebt.

und wir wissen ja das man ca. 800 TB (80gb * 10 000 zyklen) schreiben kann bis sie kaputt ist.
Das Schaft doch kein normal sterblicher ^^
Mir wäre es wichtiger wenn ihr mir zu den anderen Themen unter die arme greifen könnten.
Bzw. eure Ergänzungen Posten würdet. Ich kenn mich zwar grob mit den anderen controllern 
aus aber um alles zu wissen mußt dich ja wochenlang zu diesem thema belesen.


EDIT: um genau zu sein, ca. 60GB Write in 100h Power on time!
ca. 100GB Read in 100h power on time


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> sag bloß du hast dein neues MB erhalten? XD
> oder malträtierst du grad immer noch den alten q6600?



den q6600.
hab neuen speicher um den alten 800er ram als begrenzung ausschalten zu können. aber mir is gerade die wakü stiften gegangen bzw die 5 lüfter aufm radi... haben wohl die kälte draußen net ausgehalten. wunderte mich schon warum der 66° im idle hat (ja ok waren 1,85V drauf egal^^)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@roheed, also mach es so, teil du die Arbeit ein. Was immer du mir zu weist ist ok für mich. Und bei @Vaykir genauso, teil die Arbeit einfach auf!


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

oh der obergrüne spricht für mich XD
aber ok, bin dabei, weiste eh^^


PS: man meine lüfter gehn net mehr an... was soll der scheiss?

edit:
JAWOLL:!!! selfowning der spitzenklasse. hatte eben beim nachfüllen des wassern, kurz das stromkabel für die externen lüfter abgemacht, wegen kabel im weg. elider vergssen es wieder dranzumachen. und ich wunder mich warum der rechner bei 1,85V und 4194mhz abkackt.... aber immerhin auf 77°C mit passivem radi gekühlt!!


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> @roheed, also mach es so, teil du die Arbeit ein. Was immer du mir zu weist ist ok für mich. Und bei @Vaykir genauso, teil die Arbeit einfach auf!


Jetzt willst es aber wissen^^Willst du meine Führungsqualitäten ausloten?^^
Ihr seit ja nicht meine Mitarbeiter denen ich Arbeit aufbrummen kann, aber wenn 
ihr euch dafür angeboten habt Teile ich jetzt einfach mal die Arbeit ein.
Redaktionsschluss spätestens am Sonntag den 28.11.2010 

1. Verlinkungen von Treiber von Mainboard z.B. 
In meinen Augen Erledigt

2. Was sollte auf eine SSD kommen was auf die HDD
In meinen Augen Erledigt

3. Schwachstellen der einzelnen Controller
Marvel (Crucial) Controller: (Ausarbeitung übernimmt Vaykir)
Nachteil : Schwache Schreibwerte der Kleinen SSD
Vorteil : Fast in allen Disziplinen den anderen SSD überlegen. Einzige SATA3 SSD. Extrem hohe seq. Read/Write werte. Beste SSD für Gamer.

Indilinx Barefoot Controller: (Ausarbeitung übernimmt Vaykir)
Nachteil : Recht schwache 4k Schreibwerte
Vorteil : Hohe 4K Readwerte, hohe Seq. Schreibwerte, Manuelle TRIM Tools Verfügbar

Intel Controller: (Ausarbeitung übernimmt Hulkhurdy1)
Nachteil : Recht geringe seq. Schreibwerte
Vorteil : Sehr Pflegeleicht, gutes Tool von Intel Verfügbar, Manuelles Trimmen möglich, höchste IOP Leistung

Sandforce Controller:(Ausarbeitung übernimmt Hulkhurdy1)
Nachteil : Bei unkomprimierbaren Daten starker Rückgang der Schreibwerte. Kein Manuelles TRIM Tool Verfügbar. Wenn alle Zellen einmal beschrieben wurden, allgemein starker Rückgang der Schreibwerte.
Vorteil : Extrem hohe Read/Write werte bei gut Komprimierbaren Daten.Daten werden komprimiert abgelegt dadurch höhere Lebensdauer. Beste Allrounder SSD

4. Betrieb unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen thematisiert wird
In meinen Augen Erledigt
Wenn Vaykir noch benchmark fahren will mit XP, Vista und co (Bootzeit zb) nehme ich das gerne an.

5. Haltbarkeit analysiert wird
In meinen Augen Erledigt

6. direkte Vergleiche der Alltagsleistung verschiedener anderer Speicherlösungen 
Da ich nen geschikten Clon der SSD auf der HDD hab werde ich das noch machen.
Ziel : Benchmark von Firefox, Office, Thunderbird, Videoedit und Adobe Photoshop/After effects


Hier gehts zum original Post :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2426910-post647.html



OFFtopic, hab meinen quad auch schon mal mit dem original Lüfter von Intel gegrillt^^
Bin auf Coretemps von 80-95°C gekommen ohne OC versteht sich 
Der kleine hats aber gut überstanden. keine spätfolgen auszumachen


----------



## roheed (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

das doch mal der absolute preishit oder was sagt ihr?!

120gb SF SSD für 170€

extreMemory EXME XLR8 Plus 120GB MLC Datenblatt - Solid State Drives (SSD) - computeruniverse.net

verdient nen geheimtip eintrag auf der Starseite oder ?


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

DA SIND SE!! 4320MHz unter H²O, leider vergessen zu validieren, deswegen ungültig. Man ich könnt mir ins bein beissen.
Aber hey, 24°Idle bei 1,85V sind schon ne leistung!

BTT:
joar einverstanden. Aber nen indilix kann ich net testen, weil nix haben. Intel und marvel geht, weil die auf dme neuen board sein werden (falls es dieses jahrhundert noch kommt).

das mit den verschiedenen OS mache ich auch erst wenn das rampage da is.


----------



## biggiman (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> das doch mal der absolute preishit oder was sagt ihr?!
> 
> 120gb SF SSD für 170€
> 
> ...




eigentlich sogar 160€


----------



## butter_milch (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich arbeite jetzt schon einige Jahre mit einer 50GB-Partition auf einer 500GB Seagate Barracuda ES.2, 24/7 HDD und möchte nun auf eine 50-60GB SSD umsteigen.

Da ich ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet der SSDs bin, möchte ich hier noch ein paar spezifische Fragen stellen:



Inwiefern altern moderne SSDs noch bzw. gehen sie kaputt? Sind sie nach einem kompletten Reset "so gut wie neu" oder werden sie immer noch zunehmend langsamer? (Ich spiele mein OS alle 3-4 Monate neu auf und könnte jedes Mal einen kompletten Reset durchführen.)


Ich arbeite liebend gerne mit Vista. Sollte ich lieber auf W7 umsteigen um noch mehr Leistung aus der SSD zu kitzeln (TRIMM)?


Was ist bei einer reinen "OS + Programme"-Platte zu beachten?


Was sagen die verschiedenen Benchmarks (z.B. 4k Random) über die Leistung aus?


Zu guter Letzt die Idiotenfrage: roheed, was ist momentan die in deinen Augen beste ~60GB/~100€ SSD für OS + Programme? Sag mir einfach welche SSD du jetzt in deinen eigenen Rechner einbauen würdest 

Diese Fragen wurden bestimmt schon mehrfache gestellt, allerdings kann ich mich unmöglich durch 70 Seiten wühlen :/


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

1.) Ja SSD alter und zwar kannst du jede Zelle 10.000 mal beschreiben befor sie hobs geht, bei einer 60GB SSD sind dasd 60x10.000=600TB an Daten, bei einer Schreibrate von 20GB am Tag sind das ca. 81 Jahre. Von den Herstellern wird aber eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von 5-7 Jaher angegeben. Die mit SF Controller werden nur in der Schreibrate etwas lansamer wenn sie einmal komlett voll gechrieben wurden aber dann bleiben sie bis zum Schluss stabiel.
2.) Ja für eine SSD ist es besser auf win7 um zu steigen, da Vista Trim nicht unterstützt!
3.) Wenn du eine moderne mit Sandforce Controller nimmst, brauchst du  eigentlich nichts speziell besonderes zu beachten, da du sie eigentlich komplett voll schreiben kannst und nicht wie bei älteren eine Reserver lassen musst. Das einzige wirklich wichtige ist, vor der installation im Bios auf AHCI schallten, das steigert die Geschwindigkeit um einiges.
4.) Die 4k Werte sind die wichtigsten, da sie genau das sind was die SSD gegen eine HDD so überlegen machen, SSD=20MB/s, HDD=0.5MB/s. Besonders beim booten oder Programm laden wird der 4k Wert bsonders wichtig.
5.)Bin zwar nicht @roheed aber meine Glaskugel sagt mir das er dir wohl eine OCZ Vertex2 60/90/120 GB SSD empfehlen würde.


----------



## butter_milch (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Danke hulk 

Vier weitere Frage stellen sich da noch: 


Wie unterscheiden sich die Werte vor und nach einer kompletten Beschreibung der SSD?
Sind die hier vorzufindenden Benchmarks davor oder danach gemacht worden?
Wieviel schreibt ein OS denn pro Stunde so an Daten auf die HDD?
Wenn ich Daten direkt auf die HDD laden lasse, beinflusst das dann in irgendeiner Weise die SSD (ein bisschen ist klar, aber reden wir mal von 10GB)


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

1. Bei Sandforce Controllern kaum. Bei meiner Crucial sind sie ebenfalls nicht eingebrochen. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, lass einfach ca. 8-10GB frei.

2. Davor. Die SSD bekommen wir nur mit Absicht voll, wenn wir es wollen. Deswegen sind alle Benchmarks mir "nicht vollen" SSDs gemacht worden.

3. Zu wenig um einen gefährlichen Faktor darstellen zu können. Wenn du deine künftige SSD nicht zum benchen grillen willst, sondern sie "normal" behandelst, kann da nix passieren.

4. Wie meinst du das? Willst was von der SSD auf ne HDD kopieren (das würde allerdings kein sinn ergeben).


----------



## butter_milch (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

zu 1. Wie lasse ich 8-10GB frei? Partition die ich schlicht nicht nutze?
zu 4. Nein. Wenn ich größere Datenmengen (z.B. einen Film) direkt auf die HDD ziehe (sagen wir mal von einem DVD-Laufwerk aus).

Ich blicke anscheinend noch nicht ganz durch. Sagen wir mal die SSD hat 100 Zellen. Davon nutze ich 80, die restlichen 20 werden nie beschrieben. Wenn diese 80 immer wieder beschrieben werden, zieht das diese noch in Mitleidenschaft. Und warum werden SSDs langsamer wenn jede Zellen einmal beschrieben wurde? Das ist alles höchst unlogisch für mich :/

Ich will auf alles vorbereitet sein, sodass ich nix falsch mache wenn ich sie mir hole. Das sollte übrigens noch diese Woche geschehen, wenn ich am Ende doch nicht vor den Risiken zurückschrecke.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

zu 1. Nein. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du die SSD gar nicht partitionierst. D.h. auf der SSD ist nur C: mit dem OS (im Optimalfall Win7) und deine Programme (WinRAR, Winamp etc.). Und wenn die SSD 100GB groß ist, beschreibst du einfach nur 90GB davon. Somit sind 10GB frei, was eigl. locker machbar sein sollte.

zu 4. Die SSD würde solche Kopiervorgänge nur beschleunigen, wenn erst in den Temporären Ordner geschrieben wird (z.b. beim Entpacken ein ZIP-Archives) und dann auch nur minimal, weil immernoch die Lese- und Schreibleistung der HDD bzw. des Laufwerks diesen Vorgang limitieren würde. Anders wäre es, wenn du eine große Zip-Datei direkt auf der SSD entpackst. Aber zu diesem Thema werde ich persönlich nachher einige Tests zu hause durchführen.


----------



## butter_milch (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Dann habe ich das gerade ein wenig falsch verstanden. Es wird also darauf geachtet, dass die SSD immer ein wenig Freiraum hat (was bei mir sehr leicht möglich ist).

Ich bin auf den Leistungsabfall nach der Beschreibung einer jeden Zelle aus. Wie groß ist dieser? Oder kann dieser neutralisiert werden indem ich schlicht 10GB platz lasse?

Drehe ich mich jetzt im Kreis? Ich hasse es, wenn ich wie einn Dreijähriger vor Einsteins Relativitätstheorie hock und einfach nichts blicke, obwohl schlicht nach "1+1=" gefragt wird ^^


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jap genau. Einfach bissle Platz lassen, fertig. Aber wie Hulky schon sagte: bei den Sandforce scheint es wohl egal zu sein.

Das mit dem Leistungsabfall pro Zelle kann dir sicher keiner beantworten^^
Aber du wirst eh kein Performanceverlust feststellen, wenn du ganz normal arbeitest (klar, je mehr Autostartprogramme du aktiv hast, desto länger braucht auch die SSD zum starten, aber der Vorteil zur HDD ist immernoch enorm!).
Neutralisieren kann man das ganze mit dem Trim Befehl, der von Win7 automatisch gesendet wird.
Und bei net Formatieren + Neuinstallation is die SSD eh fast wie neu.


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Moin, 

hat eine der beiden SD's Garbage Collection? Festplatten/Solid State Drives (SSD) ab 60GB, 2.5" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Datenblätter schweigen sich dazu etwas aus


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Davon abgesehen, dass die Super Talent meiner Meinung nach besser is, dürften die das beide haben, genau wie Trim.

Die Werte der ST passen btw nicht. Die GX hat 260/210 und nicht 250/180 (das sind die Transferraten der MX).


----------



## KaitoKid (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Sagt mal, wenn man eine SSD als OS Platte nutzt und die SSD Laufwerk C ist, hat das Auswirkungen auf Spiele, wenn die dann nicht im Laufwerk C sind?
Also ich hab da neulich irgendwas komisches gelesen, vonwegen _das Spiel muss in Laufwerk C installiert sein für den und den Patch_, und wollte mal nachfragen.

Ich wär froh wenn einer das decodieren und mir vielleicht darauf antworten könnte^^


----------



## biggiman (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Also ich weiss nur dass es das mal bei Battlefield 2 gab vor Ewigkeiten, bei aktuellen Spielen k.A. .


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Sagt mal, wenn man eine SSD als OS Platte nutzt und die SSD Laufwerk C ist, hat das Auswirkungen auf Spiele, wenn die dann nicht im Laufwerk C sind?


 
nein hat keine auswirkung.
wenn du ladezieten verkürzen willst, muss das spiel auf der SSD sein.
die FPS steigen dadurch nicht.




> Also ich hab da neulich irgendwas komisches gelesen, vonwegen _das Spiel muss in Laufwerk C installiert sein für den und den Patch_, und wollte mal nachfragen.


 
so ein spiel ist mir nicht bekannt und ich hab einige 
falls das bei BF2 der fall sein soll, ok, eins der spiele die ich nicht habe (BF reihe is mal sowas von öde).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Also meine SSD ist auch die C: und die meisten Speiel habe ich auf der HDD F: installiert und noch nie Probleme gehabt, ich wüsste auch nicht warum.


----------



## biggiman (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> falls das bei BF2 der fall sein soll, ok, eins der spiele die ich nicht habe (BF reihe is mal sowas von öde).



Jupp das war so, anfangs. Das wurde glaube ich irgendwann gepatcht .
Aber damals war es tatsächlich so, dass man Platz schaffen musste auf dem Winlaufwerk um das Spiel aktualisieren zu können.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Weil manche Spieleprogrammierer einen anner Waffel haben (siehe NFS HP, bis ich das anständig zu laufen hatte... meine Güte). Guck dir doch die ganzen Kopirschutzmaßnahmen an. Die sind teilweise so heftig, dass das Original nichtmal richtig läuft (Assassins Creed 2 oder Siedler 6 Königsmopet).
Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn sich ne Firma mal so überlegt hat "och der DAU installiert eh auf C:, dann können wa das gleich festmachen"... und vermutlich hat EA da eh überall die finger drine.
Das wird später so ne Firma wie Umbrella Corp. - Weltherrschaft und alle sind PC-Zombies.

_....hmm ich schweife dezent ab _



biggiman schrieb:


> Jupp das war so, anfangs. Das wurde glaube ich irgendwann gepatcht .
> Aber damals war es tatsächlich so, dass man Platz schaffen musste auf dem Winlaufwerk um das Spiel aktualisieren zu können.


 

Das liegt aber eher daran, dass der Temp Ordner verwendet wird. Is doch bei WoW auch so. Wenn du da mal son 1GB Patch draufnudeln musst, landet der durch den Blizzard Downloader manchmal auf C:
War allerdings nur bei den großen Content Patches der Fall... die kleinen lagen bei mir immer in der Mainfolder.


----------



## Crymes (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ocz hat ne neue Firmware für seine Sandforce-Modelle. (1.24er)
Leider sind keine release notes dabei!


----------



## hwk (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Crymes schrieb:


> Ocz hat ne neue Firmware für seine Sandforce-Modelle. (1.24er)
> Leider sind keine release notes dabei!


Die Firmware gibts schon länger, und auch Release Notes gibts dazu .... 


> *Issues resolved since version 1.23*
> 
> • Fixed rare corner case where sequential write with IOMETER 2006 could cause errors
> 
> ...


----------



## roheed (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Alter Schwede, wieder ganz schön was los gewesen heute hier im Thread 
Ich glaub ich muss meinen Job kündigen um dauernd mit rat und tat zur Seite stehen zu können ^^

*@butter_milch*
Ich denke das meiste haben dir ja Hulk und vaykir schon beantworten können!
Zusammenfassend möchte ich noch sagen...mach dir nicht so einen streß 

Du kannst eine SSD beinahe genauso behandeln wie ein HDD.
Ausnahme : JA NICHT defragmentieren und jeden Tag 100gb+ Daten drauf-schreiben, 
Win7 als OS sollte es schon sein und AHCI an...fertig.

Weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe, aber das mit den leeren zellen ist so...
wenn du 100 zellen haben solltest und davon nur noch 5 frei sind,
werden nicht dauernd die 5 freien zellen kaputgeschrieben sondern der
controller sorgt dafür (Wear leveling) das selten genutzte (wenn auch voll)
auf die häufiger genutzten zellen umverschoben werden und dann gehts
weiter mit den wenig genutzten zellen.
Der Controller zählt für jede zelle mit wieoft diese beschrieben wurde
und verteilt die last also gleichmässig! Für sie gibt es also keine "freien" und "vollen" 
zellen sondern handelt eher nach den Schreibzyklen....was nach den 10 000 mal beschreiben
passiert weiß keine sau. Aber sie werden nicht einfach langsamer sonder sterben in der Regel 
komplett ab. ob jetzt eine zelle 10k oder 15k mal verträgt hängt von der qualität der herstellung ab.

Wenn es also mit der SSD zu ende gehen sollte, dürfte sich zuerst der freie speicher verringern 
und irgendwann geht halt gar nichts mehr. aber ich denke das ist ein sehr langjähriger prozes 
über den man sich idr die ersten 5 jahre keine gedanken machen braucht.

Alles in allem musst du außer den unglaublichen Speed einer SSD nichts 
weiter tun. Nur solche speed freaks wie wir reseten sie hin und wieder 
um auch noch das letzte aus der SSD zu quetschen.

Empfehlen kann ich die Üblichen verdächtigen, 
Corsair Force F40-120 ; OCZ Vertex 2 
und ganz neu da preislich der absolute hammer die 
extremeMemory XLR8 120GB @ 170€ (nur^^)

Ich hoffe ich/wir konnten etwas licht ins dunkle bringen^^
Ich weiß es wirkt wahnsinnig kompliziert das Thema, aber eigentlich 
wird zuviel wind drum gemacht.


----------



## KaitoKid (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Okay, nochmal eine Frage:
Eine RevoDrive X2 fürs OS und Browser ect. und eine Crucial Real SSD für Games Daten und den ganzen Rest, wie würde man das machen, wär das sinnvoll und könnte man sich dann zurücklehnen und die Leistung genießen, oder müsste man ständig alles neu aufsetzen?


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich tippe auf roheed schizophrenie!
yin und yang kämpfen um die beiträge und er leugnet seine eigenen posts.

aber mal jetzt wirklich ohne mist:
wenn er es kopiert haben soll (@idiot], dann sag auch von wo und gib nen link an, damits geprüft wird.
aber einfach solche aussagen in ein gut besuchten beitrag pflaster is qualitativ kindergartenpupse.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Okay, nochmal eine Frage:
> Eine RevoDrive X2 fürs OS und Browser ect. und eine Crucial Real SSD für Games Daten und den ganzen Rest, wie würde man das machen, wär das sinnvoll und könnte man sich dann zurücklehnen und die Leistung genießen, oder müsste man ständig alles neu aufsetzen?



puh... also ich meine mich vage daran zu erinnern, dass dies revodrive nen raidverbund ist. dh schonmal kein trim (bemerkung @roheed: thema pcie ssd/raids auffassen)! parallel dazu ne c300 laufen zu lassen wäre meiner meinung nach auch "hallo fenster, hier is mein geld, ik brauchs net!"
kauf für die moneten einfach die dicke c300 (sowas wie in meiner sig getextet zu sein scheint) und hau nen paar games drauf. davon stirbt die ssd ja nicht gleich.
pack einfach immer die 2-3 games drauf die du spielst und wenn fertig -> runter -> anderes drauf.


----------



## roheed (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> lass es roheed, Modoratoren sind informiert! Den sind wir ziemlich schnell wieder los. Wo ein Mensch Erfog hat, sind Neider nicht weit!!!!!



Vielen dank Hulkhurdy für deine Unterstützung gegen den Störenfried 

Startseite wurde aktualisiert 



> _11. Treiberlinks zu den Verschiedenen AHCI/SATA Controllern
> 12. Was sollte auf eine SSD kommen was auf die HDD
> 13. Stärken und Schwächen der einzelnen Controller
> 14. Betrieb einer SSD unter den verschiedenen Betriebssystemen
> ...



@KaitoKid
Wenn du wirklich gar kein Geldlimit hast dann kannst du sicher 
zweigleisig fahren. Meiner Meinung nach reicht es aber zur zeit vollkommen aus wenn du dir einer große SSD hollst. Wie z.B. die Crucial RealSSD

Den Leistungsunterschied zu dem zweier system wird so klein sein
das es rausgeworfenes geld ist. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

*Einige Beiträge wurden gelöscht und bepunktet. Wer konstruktiv Diskutieren möchte ist gerne gesehen, der Rest kann gerne fern bleiben.*


----------



## roheed (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Vielen dank @ Malkavianchild


----------



## biggiman (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wenn ihr mir ein paar links und sagt worauf ich achten soll könnt ich ja auch mal benchen  .
bin zwar nicht so hardwarebelesen, aber wenn es anderen bei der kaufentscheidung hilft bin ich gerne bereit dazu .


----------



## roheed (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hast du deine ssd nun schon erhalten?


----------



## biggiman (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

morgen   ist laut sendungsverfolgung schon im paketzentrum hier


----------



## roheed (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wirst du dann überhaupt schlafen können heute nacht vor lauter vorfreude? 
also ich hatte probleme XD

SSD Zustellung = Weihnachten für erwachsene 

hier stehen die programme die du fürs benchen brauchst.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337453-post2.html

Downloads gibt über Gooogllll suche


----------



## biggiman (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> wirst du dann überhaupt schlafen können heute nacht vor lauter vorfreude?



werd ich müssen 4.30 geht der wecker


----------



## roheed (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

du hast mein Mitleid^^

also ich hoffe wir hören uns morgen, 
bin schon auf dein Feedback gespannt


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jau fein fein fein, einer neuer SSDler.

@roheed
mein asus board kommt net! heut mail vom verkäufer bekommen. nciht lieferbar. drecks kacka!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Kleiner Tipp von mir, bohr in die 900€ teure CPU eine Loch und häng sie dir um den Hals......dann hast du wenigsten was von! Oh weh, der war echt fieß von mir, Sorry aber manchmal kann ich es einfach nicht lassen!


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

nix 900 euro. 650 warens nur!
und nein, nen schlüsselanhänger hab ich schon, nannte sich athlon barton 2500+^^
den hats damals zerlegt


----------



## biggiman (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> du hast mein Mitleid^^
> 
> also ich hoffe wir hören uns morgen,
> bin schon auf dein Feedback gespannt




wer weiss ob ich so schnell sein werde. muss ja erstmal alles anschauen wie das mit dem ändern der eigenen dateien etc geht. hab die befürchtung das ich irgendwas verbocke 

so gn8


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ach ne, wenn du dir unsicher bist erst hir fragen und dann handeln, dan wird auch nix passieren!


----------



## butter_milch (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Sodala, re, nachdem ich den kompletten PC auseinandergenommen und sorgfältig entstaubt habe. In der Staubschicht zwischen Lüfter und dem ersten IFX-Lamellenblock hätte man sicherlich schon intelligentes Leben finden können. Und wer hätte gedacht, dass WLP nach 2,5 Jahren noch in Ordnung ist :>

Habe mir nun eine *OCZ Vertex 2 Extended* gekauft. Hoffe doch, dass es die richtige SSD war ;D

Werde jetzt das BIOS nach AHCI-Settings durchforsten und meld mich dann nochmal. Was für Vorbereitungen soll ich noch treffen? Neuste Firmware? MB-Treiber (welche ich noch nie genutzt habe)? usw.

Sollte ich mich auf W7 einstellen oder kann ich weiterhin mit meinem geliebten Vista arbeiten? Wie wichtig ist TRIMM in euren Augen?


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Stell dich lieber auf Win7 ein, klare Empfehlung!

Und mit der SSD hast sicher nix falsch gemacht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ne gewisse Zeit kannst du dein geliebtes vista benutzen so 2-3 Monaten, dann wirst du gewalltige einbrüche feststellen können. Dann musst du die SSD mit Secure Erase zurücksetzen, das heißt komplett löschen. Also tu dir einen Gefallen und hol dir bei nächster Gelegenheit win7.


----------



## butter_milch (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Dann werde ich wohl ins kalte Wasser springen müssen :/

Was muss ich denn alles während der Installation von W7 per F6 installieren müssen, damit alles klappt? (nLite kommt für mich nicht in Frage).

Und vor allem: Wie führe ich eine F6 Installation durch? (habe noch nie eine durchführen müssen).

Gibt es eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung wie man seine SSD am besten ins System integriert? Wäre jetzt sehr nützlich 

1. AHCI aktivieren
2. OS Datenträger einlegen
3. Installieren
4. Irgendwann F6 drücken und offiziellen Intel-Treiber installieren
5. Good to go?


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Du machst dir nen viel zu dicken kopf um den mist.

1. Alle festplatten abklemmen.
2. ssd ran
3. im bios ahci anmachen (achte auf den richtigen controller)
4. von dvd die win7 installation starten
5. auf der ssd eine partition erstellen und schnellformatieren
6. installieren
7. später in windows den intel treiber draufjagen

da musste kein treiber zwischenwerfen oder irgendwelche special effects machen.
es geht echt einfacher als du denkst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jep genau windows7 ist recht inteligent und erkenn bei der Installation das es sich um eine SSD handelt und macht eigentlich alles von selber, das einzige was du tun musst ist im Bios auf AHCI umschallten und das was im Prinzip fast schon.


----------



## butter_milch (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich glaube mir sind die Fragen ausgegangen ^^

Danke für die vielen Tips  Ich melde mich spätestens wieder wenn die SSD da ist (was hoffentlich am Samstag passiert).


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

bevor ihr noch denkt der arme roheed darf keine Frühstückspause 
mehr machen misch ich mich auch noch schnell ein...^^



> 1. Alle festplatten abklemmen.
> 2. ssd ran
> 3. im bios ahci anmachen (achte auf den richtigen controller)
> 4. von dvd die win7 installation starten
> ...



Vergiss punkt 5 am besten gleich wieder...
Laß Win7 die Arbeit machen.^^
Und kopf hoch, das ding ist wirklich leichter als du denkst!
*Anschließen, AHCI an, DVD rein, Installieren und Fertig.*
Wenn du noch willst den Intel Treiber drauf. Bringt nochmal
im % etwas mehr Leistung. Wenn auch nur Messbar


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> Vergiss punkt 5 am besten gleich wieder...


 
warum? ne fabrikneue ssd ist weder partitioniert noch formatiert. ne partition musst du eh anlegen (die 100MB partition, die win7 selbstständig anlegt mal außen vor gelassen) und anschließend formatieren. ob das setup das selber macht oder nicht, spielt absolut keine rolle, der vorgang ist der gleiche.

da fällt mir noch nen guter punkt ein bzl des threads:
"Windows auf eine SSD installieren"

den part würde ich auch übernehmen, falls ich dann mal irgendwann endlich nen neues board bekomme *wein*
hab xp, vista und win7 hier ja rumliegen.


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

viel davon steht ja auch schon im anderen Thread von elementardrachen
alles will ich dann auch nicht doppelt durchkauen^^

Es hat schon seinen grund warum Corsair empfiehlt die SSD
nicht selber rumzuformatieren. das hat ma aber auch schon im anderen 
thread.


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

soll das nur für corsair gelten?


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

also ganz ehrlich unter uns sozusagen...^^
Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn Leute von Hand selber formatieren.

Aber NUR Schnellformatierung, alles andere wäre definitiv schädlich!
Aber es kann passieren das man sich irgendwie den Alignment versaut
und dann ist der ärger größer als wenn man einfach nur Windows 7 seinen Job machen lässt.

Wenn menschen eingreifen können fehler entstehen, deshalb werde ich dabei bleiben
davon abzuraten.

Nein gilt ansich für alle SSD weil alle das problem mit dem Allignemt haben können


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Das Problem ist mit der Formatierung das es keine Spuren oder Sektoren auf einer SSD gibt. Das erste was passiert das es ein enorm hohen Schreibaufwand für die SSD bedeuted und zweitens das Alignemt das von vorne bis hinten nicht mehr stimmt bis hin zu Lücken die entstehen können also Speicherplatz Verlust. Corsair berichtet auch von Fällen wo die SSD garnicht mehr funktionierte. Beim schnell formatieren wird ja nur der MBR gelöscht, also der Ort wo die Parameter stehen, an welchen Platz die Daten zu finden sind. Das ist eigentlich unschädlich, auser bei XP und Vista, da gibts Probleme mit dem Alignemt. Unter win7 kann man die Schnellformatierung ausführen, das ist unproblematisch. Ich rate aber meistens dennoch dafon ab, da viele unerfahrene User den Unterschied zwischen schnell und normaler Formatierung nicht kennen und es dann zu einer verhängnisvollen Verwechslung kommen kann.


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

es gibt eine neue FW für die Crucial RealSSD (FW 0006)
links dazu spar ich mir jetzt einfach mal sonst regt sich gleich einer wieder auf


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

auuu wowowo *such*

wieso aufregen? gibts die nur bei ebay mit lieferschwierigkeiten?

Edit:





> Change Log:
> 
> Improved power management
> Improved power-up behavior after uncontrolled power-down
> ...


 


> Downloadlink:
> http://www.crucial.com/eu/support/firmware.aspx#


 
bitte auf der ersten seite updaten!


und warum soll ich mich jetzt aufregen?

edit2:
wow ich sehe gerade, dass es für sataIII von marvel gar kein treiber gibt, der trim unterstützt.
naja der vorteil gegenüber sataII ist eh kaum messbar, geschweige denn merkbar.


----------



## KaitoKid (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Danke für die Antworten, nochmal eine Frage in Bezug auf die Größe der SSD, zum Beispiel die Crucial RealSSD C300 mit 256GB was würde da so alles raufpassen?
Ich brauch eigentlich nur Platz für das OS, Games, ein paar Progs und Musik.

@Vaykir 
Hast du nur die SSD aus deiner Sig, oder noch eine andere Festplatte?


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Das kannste dir doch selber ausrechnen. OS benötigt ca 15GB, je nachdem wie viel Programme man hat (und welche, vorallem Photoshop und office ziehen viel) kannste da nochmla 15GB zupacken. Games kommt drauf an, das geht bei mir von gerade mal 2GB bist weit über 30GB pro Game. Und musik gehört nciht auf eine SSD. Dafür gibts Datengräber.

Ich hab nur die Crucial C300. Wird aber in den folgenende Monaten sicher noch eine zukommen für mein benchtable.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich denke das im normala Falleine 120GB SSD ausreicht, wenn man noch ein paar Spiele drauf machen will. Eine 256GB ist natürlich top und man braucht sich um Speierplatz überhaupt keine Gedanken zu machen aber ich finde die 256 Version steht im keinen Verhältniss zum extrem hohen Preis. Optimal sind vom P/L Verhältniss her 120/128GB.


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

dabei ist der preis €/GB bei den großen modellen besser als bei den kleinen.


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@vaykir


> und warum soll ich mich jetzt aufregen?


lol schön das du dich angesprochen fühlst aber wie du dir vorstellen kannst ging dieser Seitenhieb nicht an dich 

EDIT: newsletter upgedatet



> [25.11.2010]
> Es gibt ein neues Firmwareupdate für die Crucial RealSSD C300 (Revision 0006)!
> Hier geht's zum Download der Herstellerseite --> Klick mich



@Hulk


> Das Problem ist mit der Formatierung das es keine Spuren oder Setoren auf einer SSD gibt. Das erste was passiert das es ein enorm hohen Schreibaufwand für die SSD bedeuted und zweitens das Alignemt das von vorne bis hinten nich mehr stimmt bis hin zu Lücken die entstehen können also Speicherplatz Verlust. Corsair berichtet auch von Fällen wo die SSD garnicht mehr funktionierte. Beim schnell formatieren wird ja nur der MBR gelöscht, also der Ort wo die Parameter stehen, an welchen Platz die Daten zu finden sind. Das ist eigentlich unschädlich, auser bei XP und Vista, da gibts Probleme mit dem Alignemt. Unter win7 kann man die Schnellformatierung ausführen, das ist unproblematisch. Ich rate aber meistens dennoch dafon ab, da viele unerfahrene User den Unterschied zwischen schnell und normaler Formatierung nicht kennen und es dann zu einer verhängnisvollen Verwchslung kommen kann.


darf ich das auf die Starseite kopieren? Ist einer der besten erklärungen die ich seit langem gelesen hab 

@all
was haltet ihr davon wenn ich auf die startseite den punkt einfüge mit dem titel

*das 1x1 der SSD für einsteiger*
Also für laien kurz und knapp was zusammenfassen.
Und den einbau beschreiben. Wie wir bei butter_Milch gelesen haben gibt es doch genug
leute die eine kurz und knapper version möchten um ihre unsicherheit etwas abzuschwächen


----------



## guna7 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Sehr gute Idee!


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo denke ich auch^^
wer mehr wissen will kann alle punkte lesen, wer nicht so interessiert ist an der Technik 
liest einfach nur den punkt und gut ist.


----------



## biggiman (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja, sehr gute idee 

"i'm in position" meine ssd ist da und habe sie gerade auf den einbaurahmen montiert  .
nun bin ich noch auf der suche nach einem backup-programm für das nackige windows, damit ich gleich ein image machen aknn nach erstinstall


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

acronis true image Home 2011 ist der absolute killer .
Gibts auch als demo


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jep und jetzt gerade vor Weinachten wäre das ne super Idee und könnte das (Hilfeaufkommen) starl reduzieren was uns das Leben erleichtern würde.


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

und meine andere frage an dich speziell?^^


----------



## biggiman (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> acronis true image Home 2011 ist der absolute killer .
> Gibts auch als demo



inwieweit ist die eingeschränkt, hatte an das programm auch schon gedacht


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

du kannst backups nur 30 tage machen, 
recovery ohne begrenzung ... was das heißt kannst dir ja selber beantworten. 
Und nicht vergessen die Acronis Bootloader Medium zu brennen/erstellen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@ roheed, ah jo kein Thema! Alles was hir gepostet wird ist für alle User das ist mein Standpunkt.


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

alter schwede ...könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie unübersichtlich die startseite mittlerweile
ist im editor modus?! ^^ Da verschwinden alle Spoiler funktionen, leider. 

FAQ update



> Q : Sollte man eine SSD manuell Formatieren?
> A : Nein, davon wird im allgemeinen abgeraten! Möglich ist es allerdings, wenn auch nur das Schnellformatierungsverfahren unschädlich ist.
> 
> Q : Und warum sollte man eine SSD nicht manuell Formatieren?
> ...


----------



## biggiman (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> du kannst backups nur 30 tage machen,
> recovery ohne begrenzung ... was das heißt kannst dir ja selber beantworten.
> Und nicht vergessen die Acronis Bootloader Medium zu brennen/erstellen



ich hab nun ne ganz matte frage die mir fast peinlich ist sie zu stellen.

folgende idee:



Win 7 auf SSD installieren
von meiner alten hd win7 starten, acronis installieren und ein image von der ssd erstellen
somit hätte ich mir die installation auf der neuen win7-ssd erspart
müsste doch eigentlich ohne probs gehen, oder?


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

naja....es wird schon funktionieren aber es kann sein das
Acronis den falschen MBR wegsichert...und zwar den der HDD nicht SSD.

Mit anderen worten, lass es lieber^^
HDD weg, SSD ran AHCI an 
Windows installieren. Acronis drauf Image machen. Acronis weg, fertig


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

öhm theoretisch schon, ja.

@ roheed
danke, dass du die rechtschreibfehler aus hulkys text gemacht hast 
meien augen ham schon geschreit...hihi


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich bin selber die absolute Satzbau und Rechtschreibniete^^
Aber seit ich da so nen addon für firefox gefunden habe ist es schon etwas
besser. Will die leute auch nicht zu sehr mit fehlern quälen auf der Startseite.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich gleub der Herztod meiner ehemaligen deutsch Lehrerin geht auf meine Kosten! @roheed, bitte bitte, was für ein addon hast du bei FireFox installiert, Rechtschreibung????


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja so wie aus Office Programmen gewohnt^^ 
der absolute geheimtip für alle Rechtschreibkrüppel wie uns einer  XD

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/language-tools/


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

omg hilfe....
ich hab sona ddon bei meiner geburt mit installiert bekommen. danke an meine alten an dieser stelle. mögen sie es niemals sehen, sonst wollen die noch geld dafür.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ok, geil ist das super, endlich kann man meine Post lesen. Netter Nebeneffekt @Vaykir bekommt kein Augenkrebs mehr!


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich danke dir....korrigiert der die fehler automatisch, oder muss man wenigstens das selber machen?


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Ok, geil ist das super, endlich kann man meine Post lesen. Netter Nebeneffekt @Vaykir bekommt kein Augenkrebs mehr!



boah gott sei dank, wäre ja auch schlimm um vaykir als wichtiger berater hier im Forum ^^



> ich hab sona ddon bei meiner geburt mit installiert bekommen.


Ich sicher auch, aber deutsch ist/war nicht meine Muttersprache 

ne wie in Office, rot unterstrichen, rechtsklick --> das richtige auswählen^^


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ach wenns danach ginge, wem deutsch alles seine muttersprache is.... dann hätten wa nochmal 50% deutsche weniger.

ey moemnt...wir schweifen wieder dezent ab.


BTT:
ich mach mir die 006 nicht drauf, soll wohl bei einigen zu problemen geführt haben.
(aber irgendwie *will *ichs doch testen!! RAHH!)


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

mach dir nichts drauß...von dem SF update wurde auch nur von problemen 
berichtet und wir sind auch noch online 

was sagt ihr zu diesem aufbau?! SChon zuviel oder habt ihr noch punkte die laien interesieren könnten?



> 1. Das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger
> 
> 1. Lohnt es sich eine SSD zu Kaufen ja oder nein?!
> 2. Welche SSD soll ich mir nur kaufen?!
> ...


----------



## hwk (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> öhm theoretisch schon, ja.
> 
> @ roheed
> danke, dass du die rechtschreibfehler aus hulkys text gemacht hast
> meien augen ham schon geschreit...hihi



geschreit? ich hoffe das war absicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Vaykir, das hältst du nicht aus, da bist du, so wie ich, einfach zu neugierig. Das schlimme ist aber das man nicht zurück flashen kann. Ist auch leider bei Corsair so.


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ey weis einer wie ich ne datei entpacken kann ohne, dass die ihre ******** in den temp ordner packt?


----------



## hwk (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ey weis einer wie ich ne datei entpacken kann ohne, dass die ihre ******** in den temp ordner packt?



Nicht per Drag and Drop sondern per "Hier entpacken" oder "Entpacken" und Pfad angeben^^


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

oh....

naja mache gerade nen paar kopierbenchmarks.

edit:
hmm was sagt man dazu. ehrlich gesagt, bin ich ein wenig verwirrt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hallo echo^^

bitte noch #743 beurteilen @ all


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> hallo echo^^
> 
> bitte noch #743 beurteilen @ all



hmm weis net, steht doch auch eigl alles auf der ersten seite.
da nochmal extra sowas machen wird zu voll.

Dann beurteil du mal den kopiertest. ich check das net.


edit:
altaaA! die entpack benchmarks sind mal krass.
die SSD ist *DOPPELT *so schnell wie die HDD...WTF?


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

würde bei den meisten dingen eh nur auf die haupteinträge verweisen.
wichtig sind die abkürzungen und das einrichten. so wie wir es schon buttermilch 
geraten habe...


meinst du das schlechte abschneiden der kleinen datien?
das heißt für mich das die hdd langsamer ist beim laden der vielen kleinen 
datien und deshalb hdd auf SSD so schlecht abschneidet..

kopier mal von ssd auf ssd dann wirst dein blaues wunder erleben


----------



## KaitoKid (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich finds gut^^
Sagt mal was macht ihr eigentlich beruflich? 
Das ist ja hier 24h Service XO


----------



## roheed (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hehe, kaum vorstellbar aber alle drei sind berufstätig XD

Ich surf aber nur in den pausen privat, vaykir und hulk nehmen das nicht so eng 

btw, ich bin Programmierer (Maschinenbau) und muß auch Elektroschaltpläne entwickeln .
Achja und Hobby IT'ler der Arbeitskollegen und Montagegruppen XD


EDIT:::das doch echt der misst das man Doppelpost vermeiden soll^^




> edit:
> altaaA! die entpack benchmarks sind mal krass.
> die SSD ist *DOPPELT *so schnell wie die HDD...WTF?


hätte nichts anderes erwartet! seit ich die archive auf der HDD habe und die SSD als Ziel habe flutscht das nur noch so als ob es kein morgen gebe.^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jep, mach ich genauso Archive auf HDD und entpacken auf SSD, geht ab wie Schmitz Katze. Wenn du zum Beispiel die komplette DVD von Folout New Vegas auf die HDD schmeißt und von dort aus installierst, ca. 1Minute und das wars. Von der DVD ca. 15 Minuten!


----------



## Schicksalsleser (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

*OCZ Vertex 2 Extended @ 120GB*

Da ich durch das Lesen hier viel gelernt habe und seit heute auch mein neuer PC samt SSD aufgebaut und installiert ist, dachte ich mal, ich bereichere den Thread und poste meine Benchmarks!

Hardware:
AMD Phenom II x4 965
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 (Microsoft Chipsatz-Treiber wird verwendet)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 470 Super Overclock
4 GB 1333 Mhz DDR3-RAM
Windows 7 64bit

Ich hoffe, ich habe das jetzt richtig gemacht ...

Was die Werte der Tests angeht: so ganz zufrieden bin ich ja im Bereick 4k und Zugriffszeit nicht! Habe ich bei der Installation etwas übersehen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Übersehen....nö, das sind ganz normale Werte für deine SSD. Die 4k Werte sind auch völlig in Ordnung. @roheed hat doch ein paar Benchmarks in seiner Anleitung eingebaut da hast du doch ein paar vergleichst Werte. Muss aber auch sagen das gerade die 4k Werte sehr stark schwanken, kein Grund zu Sorge. Dein Zugriffszeiten sind auch perfekt.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Meine Werte sind auch derbe innen keller gegangen, alerdings nur die schreibwerte nud zwar alle 4 durchschnittlich um ca. 10%. hab gestern allerdings auch min 10x den pcmark05 durchlaufen lassen XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Du hast kein Trim, langsam macht sich das bemerkbar. Ah @Vaykir, bist du im Geschäft angekommen,hehehhe. Muss auch um 7.00Uhr anfangen aber erst mal Kaffee trinken und im Forum vorbei schauen. Meine Cheffin ist ja schon seit Wochen krank deswegen hab ich innen Dienst, weil sich sonst keine Sau mit dem PC auskennt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

klar hab ich trim, aber ich hab bisher meine system gut zugemüllt. gestern auch etliche kopier und entpacktests gemacht. dass sich die ssd da beschwert is ja klar irgendwie. denke mache nachher 0006 drauf und danach win7. empfehlt ihr vorher secure erase zu machen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ne lass deine SSD mal ein bischen Ideln, damit sich Trim enfallten kann. Wenn das nicht hilft, willkommen im Club der niedrigen Sreibwerte. Klar SecurErase würd schon helfenen aber ich denke vielicht solltest du dich damit abfinden weil so tragisch ist das jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## biggiman (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Oh mein Gott Leute ist das geil!!!!!!!
Jetzt erkennt man erstmal was über Jahre der Flaschenhals im System war!!!!

Auch wenn es viel Geld für die GB sind, wenn die SSD von der Geschwindigkeit so bleibt bin ich glücklick .
Da ist mir auch egal ob meine Werte im Verhältnis schlechter sind. Benches gibt es wenn ich Zeit habe über das WE evtl  .


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ne geht eher darum, dass ich viel benchen will heute und morgen, weil ich 20 punkte im pcmark geholt hab gestern. will nen cleanes system haben und noch andere tests durchlaufen lassen.
und montag muss ich eh plätten weil neues board kommt (von amazon, auf die is verlass).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ja flutscht auf einmahl alles so schön. Du klickst irgentwo drauf und dann passiert dann auch gleich was. Stell mal ein paar Benchmarks rein, für neue Vergleichswerte und das man sieht das bei dir alles in ordnung ist.


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

lol wenn ich mir so die Uhrzeiten anschau könnte man echt das gefühl 
bekommen das wir hier nen 24h rundumsorglos Hotline für SSD 
eingerichtet haben^^ Oder wir schichten...zuerst hulk dann vaykir und dann gegen später ich XD

BTT



> Oh mein Gott Leute ist das geil!!!!!!!
> Jetzt erkennt man erstmal was über Jahre der Flaschenhals im System war!!!!
> 
> Auch wenn es viel Geld für die GB sind, wenn die SSD von der Geschwindigkeit so bleibt bin ich glücklick .
> Da ist mir auch egal ob meine Werte im Verhältnis schlechter sind. Benches gibt es wenn ich Zeit habe über das WE evtl  .



Ja das gefühl kenne ich^^
ist so als ob man auf einmal endeckt, das sein auto mehr als nur einen 
gang hat und zwar den ersten 
Ich sehe das so, bei der SSD zahlt man nicht für die GB, 
sondern für ein stückchen hardware das dauer NOS ins seinen 
Computer bringt. das neue geschwindigkeitsgefühl ist einfach unglaublich.
Mich hat die letzten 15 jahre schon lang nichts mehr so umgehaun wie die SSD technologie!


----------



## biggiman (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Die SSD hat mir jetzt das gebracht, was ich in den letzten Jahren mit meiner Naivität immer erwartet habe wenn ich viel Geld in ein neues System investiert habe. Anfangs lief das auch flux, aber kaum zu vergleichen  und früher oder später "verfettete" es. Sollte sich dieser Effekt bei der SSD nicht ergeben bin ich echt froh dieses Geld investiert zu haben!!


Würde mir am liebsten noch eine holen  .


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> Mich hat die letzten 15 jahre schon lang nichts mehr so umgehaun wie die SSD technologie!


 

Dem kann ich mich ohne schlechtes Gewissen anschließen.
Is auch das erste Hardwareteil wo ich am übelegen bin, ob ich mir nicht noch eins davon kaufe.


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



biggiman schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Die SSD hat mir jetzt das gebracht, was ich in den letzten Jahren mit meiner Naivität immer erwartet habe wenn ich viel Geld in ein neues System investiert habe. Anfangs lief das auch flux, aber kaum zu vergleichen  und früher oder später "verfettete" es. Sollte sich dieser Effekt bei der SSD nicht ergeben bin ich echt froh dieses Geld investiert zu haben!!
> 
> ...



da kann ich dich weitestgehen beruhigen, ich hab mein windows 
jetzt seit ca. 3 monaten auf der SSD und schon ziemlich zugemüllt
mit Software/tools etc. und die Bootzeit ist immer noch weit unter 30 sekunden mit allen autostart. 
manchmal hab ich das gefühl, du kannst soviel installieren wie du willst, 
die SSD juckt es kein bischen.^^

btw, wenn ich von ner sache nicht so überzeugt wäre wie von der 
ssd technologie, würde ich mir auch sicher nicht so die mühe machen
diesen Threat eins zu erstellen und zu pflegen was langsam zu einem fulltimejob in der freizeit ausartet  
am liebsten würde ich es in die welt hinausschreien...
leute kauft euch alle eine SSD, die sind der absolute hammer


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



biggiman schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Die SSD hat mir jetzt das gebracht, was ich in den letzten Jahren mit meiner Naivität immer erwartet habe wenn ich viel Geld in ein neues System investiert habe. Anfangs lief das auch flux, aber kaum zu vergleichen  und früher oder später "verfettete" es. Sollte sich dieser Effekt bei der SSD nicht ergeben bin ich echt froh dieses Geld investiert zu haben!!
> 
> ...



 Das schöne ist die Lese Geschwindkeit bleibt so, egal wie du dein System zu müllst. Niedrigste Zugriffszeiten und hohe Übertragungsraten garantieren es dir! Ja ich muss auch sagen ob jetzt neue Graka oder neue CPU so ein Effekt wie die SSD bei mir gebracht hat ist schon das Ungleublichste was ich seit Jahren erleben durfte.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ...Ungleublichste...


 

dein firefox addon is kaputt 

Also ich würde mittlerweile auch jedem, der sich was neues zulegt, eine SSD empfehlen.

Einfach untoppable die Dinger!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Bin im Geschäft, da hab ich das addon nicht und um es zu installieren müsste ich ers unseren System Administrator benachrichten, ist mir aber zu blöd. Auserdem hab ich keine Lust im die Frage zu beantworten wozu ich es eigentlch brauche!


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hrhr aber ich wette er würde extrem doof gucken


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hey ADMIN, ich muß mir da mal so ein addon installieren...
für was? Ach um meine rechtschreibfehler im forum zu finden, in dem ich privat wehrend der
Arbeitszeit surfe^^
Er so, ach so kann ich gut verstehen, moment ich meld mich mal kurz an XD lol

btw, kann man den firefox addons nicht auch ohne admin rechte installieren?
kannst ja zumindest mal probiern^^


btt. @Schicksalsleser
Vielen dank für deinen Beitrag, werde deinen bench selbstverständlich auf der Startseite verlinken


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> ...wehrend....


 
deins is auch kaputt 

hab mir jetzt das r3e bei amazon bestellt, aebr dafür weis ich, dass es montag bei mir is


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ach darum hat er es rot markiert XD ne jeden post zu korrigieren bin ich echt zu faul ^^

ham schon ne ganz schöne liste zusammenbekommen

    * Corsair Force F80 | 90GB | INTEL
    * Corsair Force F120 |120GB | INTEL
    * Corsair Force F120 |120GB | AMD

    * OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" E | 60GB | INTEL
    * OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" E | 60GB | AMD
    * OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" E | 120GB | INTEL
    * OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" E | 120GB | AMD
    * OCZ Vertex 2 3,5" E | 120GB | INTEL

    * G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD | 120 GB | Notebook
    * Crucial RealSSD C300 | 256GB | INTEL
    * Intel G2 Postville | 80GB | INTEL
    * Samsung SSD | 128GB | Notebook

    * ---# Update Crucial RealSSD C300 | Intel RST Treiber 10.0.x vs. MSAHCI #---
    * ---# Update Corsair Force F80 | Intel OC und Stromsparfunktionen vs. Speed #---
    * ---# Update Corsair Force F120 | AMD OC und Stromsparfunktionen vs. Speed #---
    * ---# Update OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" E | 60GB | AMD AHCI Treiber vs. Microsoft AHCI Treiber


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

und nächste woche gibts definitiv nen review zu sata-600 (ohne trim, toll -.- FU marvell).


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jungs jungs jungs...da schreibst dir echt noch nen wolf hier ^^

1. Das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger ist online...

*1. Das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger
*


Spoiler



*Lohnt es sich eine SSD zu Kaufen ja oder nein?!*_"Hast du es Leid, immer so lange zu warten bis dein Windows gebootet und einsatzbereit ist?_
_ Nach dem Doppelklick auf ein Programm zieht sich bei dir momentan der Start wie ein Kaugummi?_
_ Diese Quälerei muss doch nicht sein! *Teleshopping Sprüche auspack...Hust* _"

_ Ne jetzt mal ernst, in meinen Augen gibt es zur Zeit kein Stückchen Hardware, der so einen unglaublichen Leistungsschub_
_ in den PC bringt wie eine SSD! Man muss das einfach mal erlebt haben. Man wird seinen PC nicht mehr wiedererkennen!_

_ "Ich schalt mein PC ein...es vergehen ca. 20sekunden bis das BIOS Post rum ist...*gähn*_
_ Doch dann wird die SSD Rakete gestartet...es vergehen nicht einmal weitere 12 Sekunden und schon erscheint die Anmeldemaske!_
_ Wow...Träume ich gerade? Vor lauter Vorfreude noch schnell sein Passwort eingeb und Enter drück..._
_ es vergehen nicht einmal weitere 5 Sekunden...und alles ist Fertig geladen! Hä?! Wo sind diese 3 Minuten+ Lade Orgien von früher hin?!_
_ Keine Ahnung, ich werde sie auf jeden Fall nicht vermissen!" _

_ So, oder so ähnlich wird es wohl den meisten User ergangen sein, die zum ersten mal Kontakt hatten mit einer SSD._
_ Lange rede kurzer Sinn, in meinen Augen gibt es nichts geileres als eine SSD als Systemplatte. Der Geschwindigkeitsschub ist unvorstellbar!_
_ Lasst euch nicht abschrecken von den geringen Speicherkapazitäten, bei einer SSD zahlt man die Leistung, nicht den Speicherplatz._
_ Und dieses neuartige Viagra für den PC gibt es bereits ab 100€...Ihr könnt 1 000€ für einen neue CPU, RAM, MB, 10 HDD für einen RAID0 ausgeben und werdet _
_dennoch nicht den gleichen Effekt erzielen können wie ihr es mit nur einer SSD allein es Schafen könnt._​* Welche SSD soll ich mir nur kaufen?!*_Wurde im Menüpunkt "__3. Kaufberatung__" behandelt_​*Wie groß sollte meine SSD sein?*_Wurde im Menüpunkt "4. Wie groß sollte meine SSD sein?" behandelt_​*Wie richte ich meine SSD richtig ein (Einbau und Windows Installation)*_1. SSD aussuchen, Kaufen, bezahlen, entgegennehmen und Auspacken
2. Falls nötig, SSD mit dem mitgelieferten Einbaurahmen verschrauben
3. SSD in seinen Rechner/Laptop einbauen
4. SSD am SATA Kabel und Stromversorgung anschließen
5. Andere HDD übergangsweise abklemmen (Vor allem wenn ein OS drauf vorhanden ist)

6. Computer/Laptop einschalten und ins BIOS gehen
7. Nach dem Eintrag SATA Controller suchen und den AHCI Modus Aktivieren
8. BIOS speichern und verlassen

9. Windows DVD einlegen und von dieser Booten
10. Bei dem Setup die SSD auswählen (SSD nicht von Hand formatieren/konfigurieren/partitionieren)
11. Warten bis das Windows Setup fertig ist
12. Wichtigste Treiber und seine benötigten Programme Installieren

13. SSD benchen, Ergebnisse hier uploaden, auf unser Feedback warten und sich über den unglaublichen Geschwindigkeitsschub einer SSD freuen 

14. Falls ihr nun eure alte/andere HDD wieder anschließen solltet, im BIOS darauf achten das die Bootpriorität bei der SSD liegt (also erste Stelle).
15. Wenn ihr die Leistung/Benchmark eurer SSD vergleichen wollt, schaut mal unter Menüpunkt "_ _8. Vergleichsergebnisse mit anderen SSD's" rein.

*Fertig...dass war's eigentlich schon. Wie ihr seht, kann man eine SSD eigentlich wie ein HDD behandeln.*_ *
 Man darf sie halt nur nicht Formatieren, defragmentieren, dauernd benchen und ganz wichtig, ihr solltet sie im AHCI Modus rennen lassen!*

_16. __(*Option!* für Fortgeschrittene) Es kann von Vorteil sein, seine SSD vor der Installation erst mal grundsätzlich zu reseten (Secure Erase, Anleitung hier im Thread!) _
_17. (*Option*! für Fortgeschrittene) __Im Bezug auf SSD __bringt es Oft Vorteile, dass BIOS seines Mainboards upzudaten (Thema SMART Fehler)
18. (*Option!* für Fortgeschrittene) Das gleiche gilt auch für die Firmware der SSD. Diese erscheinen in recht häufigen Abständen __(ca. 4/Jahr)_
_19. (*Option!* für Fortgeschrittene) Sein neues Windows 7 für den Betrieb von SSD nach der Anleitung von Elementardrachen Konfigurieren --> Klick mich_​*Was sollte auf die SSD, was auf eine HDD installiert werden?*_Wurde im Menüpunkt "13. Was sollte auf eine SSD kommen was auf die HDD" behandelt_​*Übersicht der wichtigsten Abkürzungen*_SSD
_ _Solid State Drive (dt. ~Flashzellenfestplatte | USB Stick für den Einbau in den Rechner^^)

HDD_ _
Hard Disk Drive (dt. ~herkömmliche Festplatten mit mechanischen Bauteile und sich drehendem Medium)

SF SSD_ _
Sandforce SSD (Sandforce ist der Name des Herstellers der Controller entwickelt und auf dem Markt vertreibt)

SATA
Serial Advanced Technology Attachment. Ist der Nachfolger von P-ATA (Parallel ATA, die alten breiten Kabel  ) und beschreibt die mechanische Verbindung des Controller/MB mit der Hardware. I.d.R. SSD/HDD und CD/DVD/Blueray Laufwerken__.

AHCI
steht für _ _Advanced Host Controller Interface. Ist ein Schnittstellenprotokoll zwischen dem SATA Controller und der Hardware.
Es verfügt über einige befehle die der alte Standard (IDE) nicht konnte. Diese bringen vor allem bei SSD einen guten Leistungsschub.
Auch das dem einen oder anderen bekannten Hot-Plug (Laufwerkswechsel während dem Betrieb) von HDD beruht auf diesem Standard.

ICH9/10
__Ist der Southbridge Controller von Intel und steht für I/O Controller Hub. Er steuert unter anderem die SATA und USB ports.

RAID
_ _Redundant Array of Independent Disks__. Hier werden mehrere HDD/SSD zu einem verbund zusammengeschlossen, um eine höhere Datenrate zu erhalten (RAID0) oder um eine Redundanz seiner Daten, sprich der Ausfall eines Datenträger führt nicht zum Verlust all seiner Daten (RAID1) zu erreichen.

IDE
altes Protokoll für den Datenaustausch zwischen Controller und Hardware__. Nicht für den Einsatz mit einer SSD empfohlen!
 
TRIM_ _
Wie der eine oder andere vlt. schon weiß, wird wenn man eine Datei im Windows löscht, diese nicht wirklich gelöscht, sondern nur der Eintrag/Verweis zu ihr im "Inhaltsverzeichnis" entfernt. Bei HDD war das bisher an sich auch kein Problem, da HDD Dateien/Zellen direkt überschreiben konnten, egal was vorher an der stelle war. SSD sind allerdings leider hierzu nicht in der Lage. Sie müssen, bevor was neues geschrieben werden kann, den Inhalt vorher erst mal leeren und dann mit dem neuen Inhalt wieder füllen. Damit dies nicht erst geschieht wenn es soweit ist, gibt es den TRIM Befehl, der vom OS an die SSD gesendet wird. Dieser Befehl sagt der SSD nun also, die Datei wird nicht mehr benötigt, lösche sie bitte aus dem Inhaltsverzeichnis UND aus den Zellen. Somit steht beim nächsten Schreibzyklus eine Leere Zelle zur Verfügung, kannst mit vollem Speed schreiben und die SSD muss nicht erst umständlich die Zelle einlesen, Zelle löschen, Zelle schreiben.
Das soll hier nur eine grobe Erklärung sein! An sich ist das ganze noch etwas komplexer aber würde den Rahmen an dieser Stelle sprengen 
  
ATTO_ _
ATTO ist eigentlich eine Firma. Sie hat das gleichnamige Benchmark Programm ATTO Disk Benchmark entwickelt.
Bekannt wurde es vor allem, weil die Hersteller von Sandforce SSD dieses Programm gerne nehmen um ihre 
Laufwerke zu zertifizieren. Alle read/write werte die beim verkauf angegeben werden, wurden mit diesem Programm gemessen!

AS SSD TOOL
__Dieses recht junge Programm wurde von Alex Schepeljanski (AS) geschrieben und eignet sich hervorragend zum benchen von SSD.
Warum die werte hier nicht so hoch werden wie unter ATTO liegt daran, dass vor allem SF SSD den Datenstrom von ATTO gut 
Komprimieren kann. AS SSD generiert zufällige Datenströme, der Controller kann nicht mehr gut komprimieren und deswegen brechen die 
werte scheinbar ein. Kurz und Knapp : ATTO stellt das Maximum, AS SSD das Minimum dar, welche deine SSD im Alltag erreichen kann__.

CDM_ _
CDM steht für CrystalDiskMark und ist ein weiteres Benchmarkprogramm für SSD aber auch HDD. Die werte sind auch hier geringer als in 
ATTO, weil CDM ebenfalls einen nicht komprimierbaren, zufälligen Datenstrom generiert mit dem gebencht wird!_
​Falls ich euren Wissensdurst noch nicht stillen konnte oder eure frage hier nicht aufgetaucht ist, 
könnte ihr auch gerne die anderen Menüpunkte einmal näher anschauen. Es gibt vieles zu erforschen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ok, nicht schlecht, kleiner Kritikpunkt du solltest unbedingt erwähnen das man die SSD NICHT formatieren sollte. Das machen Anfänger nur zu gerne weil sie es von ner HDD so gewohnt sind. Kleine Anregung du solltest vielleicht dort ganz oben wo du deinen köstlichen Humor versprühst dein kleines Video einfügen, wo du zeigst wie schnell man mit vielen Programmen auf einmal arbeiten kann. Aber sonst echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> ...gleichen Effekt erzielen können wie ihr es mit nur einer SSD allein es *Schafen *könnt.


 
was genau haben die armen schafe damit jetzt zu tun?

(oh ohhh, ich werd zum rechtschreibfehlersuchmopet... manche sachen macht ihr doch extra, gebts zu!)


Punkt 10 versteh ich nicht:


> _10. Bei dem Setup die SSD auswählen (SSD nicht von Hand formatieren/konfigurieren/partitionieren)
> 11. Warten bis das Windows Setup fertig ist
> _




_wenn ich win7 installieren will .... ey wieso ist meine schrift kursiv? ...._ geht doch!..... muss man doch ne platte auswählen. wollt ihr mir jetzt echt verklickern, dass das setup selbstständig ne partition anlegt und diese formatiert?


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> kleiner Kritikpunkt du solltest unbedingt erwähnen das man die SSD NICHT formatieren sollte



du weißt ja kritik, wenn sie sachlich bleiben sind bei mir gerne gesehen 
Aber...ich denke das hab ich doch mit diesem satz erschlagen oder nicht?



> *Fertig...dass war's eigentlich schon. Wie ihr seht, kann man eine SSD eigentlich wie ein HDD behandeln.
> Man darf sie halt nur nicht Formatieren, defragmentieren, dauernd benchen und ganz wichtig, ihr solltet sie im AHCI Modus rennen lassen!*




hmm jo stimmt, das video könnt ich oben auch noch verlinken

dank dir hulk...Ich hoffe ich habe die abkürzungen sachlich, anfängerfreundlich und denoch weitesgehend richtig erklärt. Obs jemand interessiert das AS für Alexander S.... steht ist mal dahingestellt XD mich hat auf jeden fall die neugier gepackt für was das AS steht.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

achtung klugscheiser schreibt (ich meine mich damit)

AS steht ten für alexander... sondern frür Alexej Schepeljanski.
kann jeder auf seiner seite nachgucken. is kein geheimnis


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hab ich doch auch schon drin  



> Alex Schepeljanski


mit oder ohne j ist mal dahingestellt XD

werde eure anregungen gleich einfliesen lassen. Auch das mit den armen kleinen Schafen 


PS hier gehts zum original beitrag...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337451-post1.html


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> wenn ich win7 installieren will .... ey wieso ist meine schrift kursiv? .... geht doch!..... muss man doch ne platte auswählen. wollt ihr mir jetzt echt verklickern, dass das setup selbstständig ne partition anlegt und diese formatiert?



schon lang kein windows mehr installiert, wa? XD
ja macht alles selber, SSD auswählen als Ziel und gut ist. der rest macht win7...
echt idioten sicher geworden das ganzen XD


----------



## butter_milch (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Nach nur *15!!* Stunden Versand saß mein Päcken heute früh bibbernd in der Packstation und sprang mir freudejubelnd zu.

Daheim ausgepackt, 360 Controller und Staubfilter beiseite geräumt und OMG SEXY!

Ich bau sie erstmal nach roheeds Anleitung (vielen Dank  ) ein, ohne großes Tamtam um FW und SE. Wir sehen und gleich


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> schon lang kein windows mehr installiert, wa? XD
> ja macht alles selber, SSD auswählen als Ziel und gut ist. der rest macht win7...
> echt idioten sicher geworden das ganzen XD



wenn ich dran denke, wie lang es dienstag gedauert hat xp auf nem 900er thunderbird system zu installieren. min 60min ...

und win7 braucht keine 15. echt lustig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich hab das letzte mal win7 mit dem USB Stick installiert mit diesem Microsoft Tool.....ich konnte nicht mal meinen Kaffee zu ende trinken da war schon alles fertig. @butter_milch ich hoffe du versorgst uns hier dann gleich auch mit neuen Benchmarks, sonst bekomme ich Entzug!


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wo wir grad beim thema kaffee sind ....ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen XD



> _"Ich schalte meinen PC ein...es vergehen ca. 20 Sekunden bis das schwarz weiße Zeugs rum ist ...*gähn*
> Doch dann wird die SSD Rakete gestartet...es vergehen nicht einmal weitere 12 Sekunden und schon erscheint die Anmeldemaske!
> Wow...Träume ich gerade? Vor lauter Vorfreude noch schnell sein Passwort eingeb und Enter drück...Man will schon aufstehen und in die Küche rennen...
> doch dann nach weiteren wenigen Sekunden...was soll ich sagen, mir fällt die Kinnlade runter! Alles ist schon fertig geladen?!
> Hä?! Wo sind den diese 3 Minuten+ lade Orgien von früher hin?! Keine Ahnung...Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall nicht vermissen, den "Boot"-Kaffee schon!^^"_


*EDIT:::::::*


PN von Butter_Milch



> Jetzt frage ich mich aber, ob ich vor dem Einbau meiner SSD die Optionen für Fortgeschrittene in Anspruch nehmen sollte.
> Mein MB habe ich noch nicht geflashed (in 2,5 Jahren) weswegen ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass es nützlich sein könnte.
> Neuste Firmware auf die SSD spielen? Das könnte nützlich sein. Wie überprüfe ich welche FW das Ding hat?
> Ich les mich noch ein wenig ein und bau dir SSD schonmal so ein. Kann das OS ja jederzeit neu aufspielen


Das Bios und das SSD update kannst du auch noch nach der Installation von Windows durchführen ohne alles wieder zu verlieren.
Wenn du keine akuten Probleme hast, würde ich es lassen wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast.
Insbesondere das BIOS update ist, naja sagen wir es mal so...recht gefährlich!
Geht dabei was schief, kann es sein das dein MB danach ein fall für die tonne ist!
Es kommt zwar äußerst selten vor, aber vor einem spontanen Stromausfall zb ist keine gewappnet!

Sonst gilt...immer drauf damit, du kannst nur davon profitieren!

Die FW kann man mit AS SSD Tool zb. auslesen. Einfach benchen und uploaden, den rest machen wir dan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hast den Titel wieder geändert hab ich gerade gemerkt......ist nicht schlecht jetzt. Weiß aber noch nicht....wir diskutieren hier doch alle extrem viel! Vielleicht muss ich mich auch erst mit dem neuen Titel anfreunden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@roheed, geh mal in das Mainboard Forum da hat sich so ein armer Kerl verirrt und will eigentlich ne SSS!


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

mit SSS kenn ich mich nicht so aus^^ du etwa? XD

hab grad mal zählen lassen, die Starseite hat bereits 6.000 wörter in schriftform...
das beinahe schon 1/3 meiner Technikerarbeit lol. Aber an dem mist saß ich ca. 5 monate.
hier sind es erst 4 wochen.

ja zeig ihm den weg hierher @ hulk.
du weißt ja ich treib mich eigenltich nur hier in dieser ecke rum. sonst wächst mir 
das ding hier noch vollendes über die ohren wenn ich mich überall einmische XD


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

mein hört mal auf so viel zu schreiben. kaum is man mal kurz weg, kann man hier seitenweise nachlesen.

glaube ich werd gleich mal 0006 aufspielen.
hulk hat recht, ich kannst doch net lassen


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

lol du traust dich noch den PC und vor allem das Forum zu verlassen? XD
jetzt weißt wie es mir immer nach dem schafen geht wenn am tag viel los war.^^

wo bleib eigenltich butter-milch?! der ist schon ne ganze weile ruhig...zu ruhig für meinen geschmack


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Der sitzt noch mit offenen Mund vorm PC und kanns immer noch net fassen was da jetzt Geschwindigkeits mäßig beim im abgeht. Das muss er erst mal verarbeiten. Ging mir auch so. Musste alles erst mal anklicken und sehen wie schnell das ging. Hätte er Probleme hätten wir schon von ihm gehört.


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

mit einem PC mit dem nichts mehr geht kann man sich aber auch nicht mehr melden XD

ach ich sehe gerade....


> Letzte Aktivität: Heute 17:41
> Jetzt online: Betrachtet einen Anhang [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD



dann kann es ihm nicht so schlecht gehen XD


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

man hat immer nen pc in reserve 

ich tippe eher darauf, dass er sein pc jetzt das hundertste mal neu hohcfährt, weils so toll schnell geht.


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich nicht^^ wenn meine kiste verreckt kann ich noch übers handy online kommen und
schnell bescheid geben das ich paar tage wohl nicht mehr erreichbar sein werde...

btw eine horrorvorstellung...ach wir driften so derbe ins OT rein^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@roheed dann gehörst du aber zu ner Randgruppe, eigentlich haben die meisten ein kleines Lappie zum Surfen, ich auch. Ist super wenn du Verdauungsstörungen hast und mit dem Lappi auf dem Klo sitzt und am Surfen bist, heheheh!


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hehe...nene du laß mal.^^
das klo ist einer der wenigen orte bei denen ich auch ohne internet ganz gut zurecht komme...
das möchte ich auch nicht so schnell ändern 

btw, ich steinzeit PCler hab nicht mal WLAN XD aber aus bewußten gründen


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hrhr, also ich hab auch nur einen pc, aber gibt genügend leute heir im haushalt die auch nen pc haben. und solange ich hier wohne wirds auch bei mir KEIN wlan geben. ich hasse das zeug einfach. wer weis wo die daten überall landen wenn die inner luft rumflattern. ich schwör auf kabel!


----------



## butter_milch (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hier sind meine Benches meiner OCZ Vertex 2 Extended. Hoffe es hat dir nicht zu lange gedauert Hulk ^^

SSD im Werkszustand. Windows 7, AntiVir, Nvidia-Treiber, Firefox und WinRar installiert. Asus Maximus Formula wurde nicht geflashed und das OS nicht weiter optimiert.

Beurteilt


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

allles perfekt Sogar die aktuelle FW auf der SSD drauf

und war doch alles halb so wild oder?
Und sonst, biste glücklich mit dem speed?


----------



## butter_milch (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Plötzlich war nur noch in einem Körperteil Blut zu finden ;D

Es war wirklich einfach. Nicht anders als die Installation einer HDD.

Programme öffnen sich blitzschnell (was man vor allem bei Photoshop merkt). Ich hab einfach mal alles geöffnet was ich so im Startmenü finden konnte, das ging ab ^^


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hab auf der startseite nen YT video verlinkt wo einer einfach alle programme durchklickt
und die einfach alle aufpopen. somit ist die frage geklärt...
wer ist schneller ? die hand oder eine SSD? XD ganz klar die ssd

Zu finden unter FAQ. Mein YT video hast ja vlt schon geshene ..zu finden unterm 1x1


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jep, bei den Benchmarks gibts nix zu maulen! Ja, genau wie ist dein erstes Feeling? edit: Ja, genau wusste ich, habs ja gepostet er wird erst mal alles durch klicken, das war bei mir genauso. Auch so ein neu Start hat was für sich, beim ersten mal bestimmt so 10 mal hintereinander.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

SO Firmware 0006 is drauf.
Alles beim alten, wie öde.


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Jep, bei den Benchmarks gibts nix zu maulen! Ja, genau wie ist dein  erstes Feeling?



er hatte ne latte XD habs zumindest so interpretiert...sieh #802



> SO Firmware 0006 is drauf.
> Alles beim alten, wie öde.



wie öde?! sei doch froh das es nicht so lief wie bei mir und hulk wo die schreibwerte
nach dem update eingebrochen sind ^^ alles beim alten ist das beste was dir passieren kann bei nem FW update XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ja wir Männer bekommen bei den merkwürdigsten Sachen ne Erektion und da behaupte die Frauen wir würden nur an das eine denken!!!!


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

also ich denke immer als erstes pervers, dann an das eine und dann gucke ich ob noch thema pc reinpasst.

apropos: hab gerade mein radi wieedr draußen stehen.
Wassertemperatur 3,2°C
Grafikkarte pendelt zwischen 0° und -1°C
CPU bei 4°C (glaube coretemp zeigt nicht weniger an ^^)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich warte auch schon wieder drauf das es -10 Grad draußen ist, dann kommt der gesamte PC auf dem Balkon. Dann kannst du mit deiner Wasserkühlung nur noch ab stinken, hehehehheh!


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich war grad draußen schneeschippen....ich habe mitleid mit deiner HArdware 
Die holen sich noch ne erkältung


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

gut hulky, wie fein, dass ich gegen weihnachten rum LN2 hier habe. dann flitze ich bei -190°C rum 

mache morgen mal secure erase und win7 neu drauf.
mal gucken was dann die werte sagen.


----------



## hwk (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> also ich denke immer als erstes pervers, dann an das eine und dann gucke ich ob noch thema pc reinpasst.
> 
> apropos: hab gerade mein radi wieedr draußen stehen.
> Wassertemperatur 3,2°C
> ...



Und du hast kein Kondenswasser? o.O


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

kennt ihr eigentlich schon die TOP10 Spam-Highscore-Liste von diesem Thread ?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hulk du musst dich ran halten, Vaykir hat dich schon überholt und mir dicht auf den Fersen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wusste gar nicht das es so was gibt. Dritter sein ist garnet so schlecht, schnief!


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hwk schrieb:


> Und du hast kein Kondenswasser? o.O




verdammt jetzt wo du das sagst....


----------



## roheed (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

du kannst auch noch von mir was lernen 
einfach auf die "Antworten nummer" in der Übersicht klicken.
Bin etwas erschrocken das ich erster bin aber nur gut, bin ja auch fleißig am mit posten


----------



## KaitoKid (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Was ist denn mit der C300 und TRIM unter SATA 3?

@Vaykir hast du wirklich keine Musik auf dem PC?


----------



## butter_milch (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich habe gerade einen Riesennachteil von SSDs gefunden :/

Meine ist so schnell, dass die Programme im Autostart (Steam, Teamspeak, Xfire) keine Internetverbindung finden und ich dann bei jedem nochmal auf "Verbinden" klicken muss ^^

Habe mein OS jetzt nach Elementardrachens Anleitung eingerichtet. Auch top was der Kerl macht


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der C300 und TRIM unter SATA 3?
> 
> @Vaykir hast du wirklich keine Musik auf dem PC?



1. die c300 (bzw der marvel controller) unterstützen kein trim unter sata-600

2. wo hasten den quatsch gelesen mit der musik? aber hab trotzdem kaum musik drauf. höre meistens inet streams.


----------



## GmaXimum (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jungs neuigkeiten!!!

V006 von Crucial für die C300 ist seit 25.11.2010 Online

Good N8


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wissen wir, @Vaykir hat sie sich jetzt doch drauf gemacht, er konnte zu mindestens nix negatives feststellen was ja was positives ist, heheeh!


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

und ich habe was interessantes festgestellt:

und zwar skalieren die 4k schreibwerte enorm mit dem prozessortakt.
hatte mit 1600mhz "nur" 51mb/sec beim 4k wert, mit 3600mmhz sinds schon 74mb/sec.
mal gucken wie das nächste woche mit dem 980x reinhaut. der befeuert die dann mit 6 kernen.


----------



## GmaXimum (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Vaykir

schau Dir nochmal den link an bezüglich dem MB Chipsatz,
also ich lese da Marvell = PCIe und 2x6GB´s auf Intel ICH10

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Oder gehöre ich bald zu den Fielmann Kunden


----------



## Junkie2003 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich würde jetz mal behaupten das hat nix mit der kernanzahl sondern eher mit leistung pro tackt zutun(wo dein x980 deine q6600 garantiert in die tasche steckt) da der prozess zwar multreadet ist aber eine richtige skalierung merk ich bei mir nur mit steigerung der tacktraten
ps:dacht ich bekomm nen horn als ich mal ne woche nicht on war
knapp 30 seiten nachzulesen und honks die blödsinn schreiben hab ich auch verpasstXD,respeckt!


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



GmaXimum schrieb:


> @Vaykir
> 
> schau Dir nochmal den link an bezüglich dem MB Chipsatz,
> also ich lese da Marvell = PCIe und 2x6GB´s auf Intel ICH10
> ...



das ist immernoch falsch formatiert auf der seite.
so muss das aussehen:

Marvell® 9128 PCIe SATA 6Gb/s controller 
2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports 

Intel ICH10R controller 
6 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s ports 
0,1,5,10 Intel Matrix Storage Technology Support RAID 

dh die beiden sata-600 ports werden von dem amrvell controller gesteuert und die 6 sata-300 ports vom intel ich10r.

gute nacht


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

So hier nun meine Werte. Was mir zunächst auffällt ist, dass einige davon deutlich unter euren liegen .

*Extrememory SSD XLR8 Plus 120GB 2,5''   XLR8_PL120AB*

Phenom2 940BE
Sapphire 4890 
8GB Ram 1066
Gigabyte MA-770UD3 Rev 1.0 mit aktuellem BIOS


Win7 64bit mit updates
G-Data Inet Security 2011
Steam mit ca 55GB installiert.
Inetwa noch 30GB Platz auf der SSD.

Installiert habe ich folgendermaßen:
DVD rein und fertig


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

na das dauert heute aber lange


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Deine Werte sind korrekt. Der AMD Controller ist ein wenig langsamer als der Intel. Das merkst du aber nur bei Benchmarks und nicht im normal Betrieb.


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

so dann übernehm ich heut wohl die frühschicht 

was sind das für bilder @biggiman?!


@all
das mit dem je mehr takt desto besser die SSD sind ma auch schon drauf gekommen^^wurde sogar auf der startseite verlinkt

auch das mit dem neuen FW für die Crucial...ab und zu in newsletter reinschaun kann wunder bewirken 
Abgesehehn davon erweitere ich grad eh schon beinahe täglich die startseite.


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ach sorry ich editier das mal, hatte schonmal angefangen zu schreiben und versehentlich FF geschlossen fehlt noch der name der SSD


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@biggiman...
sry hab dich grad verwechselt XD oh man des wird langsam echt zuviel ^^

hast du dir die xtremememory gekauft oder?! deine 4k schreibwerte sind recht schwach.
hast du 2 controller auf deinem MB? mir scheint es, als ob du es am 2, den in der regel 
etwas schwächeren angeschlossen hast


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> @biggiman...
> sry hab dich grad verwechselt XD oh man des wird langsam echt zuviel ^^
> 
> hast du dir die xtremememory gekauft oder?! deine 4k schreibwerte sind recht schwach.
> ...


das ist  mir auch aufgefallen. habe einfach ein freies SATA-Kabel genommen  ich check das mit den controllern mal. das wird aber erst morgen was. heute ist plätzchen backen angesagt .
hab meinen eintrag aktualisiert ^^


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo habs gesehen...^^
aber wir alten hasen lesen das schon bei AS SSD aus um was für ne ssd sich handeln muß^^


also nochmal drei dinge...

1. Die XLR8 hat die "normale" FW von SF nicht die mit den hohen IOPS wie CORSAIR und OCZ
mach aber im alltag "fast" keinen unterschied weil unsere CPU's eh noch zu schwach sind um soviel datenverkehr auf der SSD zu verursachen

2. Ich denke es hängt am falschen controller zur zeit noch.


3. weiß nicht ob du es schon mal gepostet hast, 
aber wie ist so dein eindruck einer SSD?^^


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

habe ich schon 
einfach nur hammer. kenne kein hardwareupgrade der letzten jahre das solch einen spürbar großen effekt hatte  .


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

scheint nur ein controller zu sein?


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



biggiman schrieb:


> scheint nur ein controller zu sein?



das kann man aus dem bild aber nicht ableiten.
so sah das bei mir aus als ich 3 jahre den falschen controller aktiv hatte 

check mal dein handbuch.
welches mainboard hast du?


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



biggiman schrieb:


> habe ich schon
> einfach nur hammer. kenne kein hardwareupgrade der letzten jahre das solch einen spürbar großen effekt hatte  .



das ist auch meine uneingeschrenkte Meinung 
Ich hoffe ich habe es auch so auf eine humorvolle art im 1X1 rüberbekommen 

warte mal bis du das erste mal wieder an nen rechner mußt mit HDD.
Da läuft dir der saber raus...weil du eingeschalfen bist XD

Ps. habe deine ergebnisse auf der Startseite verlinkt. eine Xtremememory hat uns ja noch gefehlt in unserer Sammlung



*@ALL*
*Hey ich sehe gerade das der Thread schon 5*5 Sterne bekommen hat...
Dafür ein dickes Dankeschön meiner Seite an alle die eine Bewertung abgegeben haben  *


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

also ich habe den IDE-Controller auf Sata-mode oder wie das heisst gestellt. ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 

man kann da wählen ob die ports 5 + 6 als ide laufen oder sowas


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

du hast 2 IDE/SATA controller auf dem MB. Zumindest idr.

hast du unterschiedliche farben bei den SATA stecker auf dem MB?
Ich meine mich zu erinnnern, 
das wir schon mal den fall hatten von nem user wie bei dir.
Ich und hulk haben das beste gegeben, konnten aber leider keine Lösung finden.

Scheint wohl so als ob die AMD boards im 4k schreibwerte etwas bremsen. 
zumindest bei dem einen oder anderen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Gigabyte MA-770UD3 Rev 1.0 Jungs der hat nur einen Controller und das ist die ganz alte SB 700, die SB 750 wäre schon besser aber wie schon gepostet das merkt man im normal betrieb net. Ach hir mein üblicher Benchmark zum Thema Lebenserwartung und Verschleißerscheinungen bei SSD's.


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo dann musst dich da nicht weiter rein hängen @bigi
wie schon geschrieben, wirst außer das MB wechseln nicht viel machen können!

Aber mal hand aufs herz, ist dir das wert nur das du beim benchen nen unterschied merkst?!
Ich glaube nicht  also mach dich nicht verrückt und genieß deine SSD einfach ausgibig.


Ich treffe gerade die Vorbereitungen für den Alltagspraxis Test SSD vs. HDD.^^
Bootzeit, Firefox,chrome, Thunderbird, Office 2007, Paint.NET, Adobe PS und AE, Sony Vegas Pro und FreeAV stehen auf meiner Liste.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich hab auch schon gemerkt das die 4k Schreibwerte manchmal extrem schwanke, weiß aber noch net genau woran das liegt. Meine waren auch schon mal bei 25MB/s mittlerweile sind sie wieder bei ca. 40MB/s. @ roheed bei deinem Test dokumentierst du ihn.....vielleicht auch mit ein paar kleinen Videos? Oder nur schriftlich?


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Naja, ich muss schon zugegen dass ich Penisvergleiche gerne gewinne .

Quatsch, im Prinzip ist es nur schade dass ich für euren Thread keine besseren Ergebnisse liefern kann und schade für die Kaufentscheidung derer die die Benches hier lesen. Man lässt sich ja gerne von den Benches beeinflussen.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann wie mein Rechner noch schneller laufen soll . Dann müßten die Programme schon geöffnet werden bevor mein Hirn das Linksklicksignal an meine rechte Hand sendet  .

Ich finde das Extrememory hat bei allen eine Chance verdient .

_@roheed es heißt Extrememory nicht Extremememory _


Außerdem finde ich es super von euch dass ihr hier die Neutralität den Benches gegenüber wahrt!! Finde ich extrem wichtig für einen Kaufentscheidungsthread!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich hab ja auch die alte SB 700 und die ist nun mal langsamer aber wie gesagt nur bei Benchmarks, im Alltag merkst du davon nichts. So ne SSD ist schon ne heftige Erfahrung und wenn dich daran denke was die Teile vor einem Jahr noch gekostet haben...! Selbst meine Corsair hat vor 3 Monaten noch 300€ gekostet und jetzt so um die 230€. Kein Prozessor oder Grafikkarten Upgrade bringt so viel Performance im Windows Betrieb.


----------



## biggiman (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

also was das internet angeht ist der flaschenhals nun meine 6000er leitung


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> @ roheed bei deinem Test dokumentierst du ihn.....vielleicht auch mit ein paar kleinen Videos? Oder nur schriftlich?


Ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel das ich es nur schriftlich mache/machen kann^^
Hätte eh nur ne Handycam und die ist a) sehr schlecht und b) eh kaputt seit paar Wochen XD
Wenn ich screenrecoding betreiben würde, würde dies den bench stark verfälschen.
Aber echt schwer zu messen, wenn eh beinahe alles sofort aufpopt XD



> Ich finde das Extrememory hat bei allen eine Chance verdient .
> 
> @roheed es heißt Extrememory nicht Extremememory


Finde ich auch, ist preislich echt der knaller! Müßte ich heute wählen, 
wäre diese SSD ganz klar die xtrememory erste wahl! btw, ist nen deutscher Hersteller 
thx für den hinweis, auf der startseite passt der name 



> Außerdem finde ich es super von euch dass ihr hier die Neutralität den Benches gegenüber wahrt!! Finde ich extrem wichtig für einen Kaufentscheidungsthread!


versteh ich zwar nicht ganz (die aussage was du damit machen wolltest^^Aber wir alle hier schafen für keine der SSD Hersteller 
von dem her ist es mir echt wurst was die leute kaufen! Solange es eine SF SSD ist^^
WEil die nunmal das mas aller dinge sind atm.


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> Solange es eine SF SSD ist^^
> WEil die nunmal das mas aller dinge sind atm.



was willsten damit sagen kollege? 
wollst sagen ich bin doof


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Tja @roheed, da bin ich mal gespannt wie du da wieder raus kommst, hehehe!


----------



## Junkie2003 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Moin ihr freaks!^^
ich hab gerade mal die startseite überflogen und irgendwie fehlt mir da die tatsache das die SSD keinen lärm macht(0 sone für die fachleute)
weil ich viel pcnoobs kenne, dennen zwar die geschwindigkeit lachs ist bzw ihnen die werte auf der hauptseite sovielsagen wie ne anleitung bei nem ikearegal.
aber denen kannste dann mit der lautstärke kommen, denn aus vielen pcs (auch fertig-rechner) ist immernoch die festplatte zuhören(das sie langsamer ist wissen wir ja eh)
vielleicht wäre das ein punkt nur so am rande


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ey, eigendlich hat der junkie recht.
das wird nirgends erwähnt und ist eigl ein relativ wichtiger faktor, erst recht, wenn im system ne wasserkühlung zum einsatz kommt (was bei silent pcs meistens der fall ist).


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

so hab die test jetzt durch und ich sag nur....
alter ist das krank!!!! Die SSD ist teilweise bis zu das *14 fache schneller *
als die guten alten HDD...

Ich muss das Ding jetzt ausformulieren und werde es dann veröffentlichen.
Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie froh ich bin wieder auf der SSD arbeiten zu können

@vaykir, quatsch ich will hier niemanden beleidigen^^
aber man kann einen GTI auch nicht mit einem R32/R vergleichen.
und das ist bezogen auf die SF und Crucial SSD aus preislicher sicht. 

@junki
jo ist ne überlegung wert. aber da die meisten eh noch ne 
2 hdd im rechner haben sind die 0 DB der SSD relativ.
auch wenn mit ein grund, da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

So leute, 

17. Direkter Vergleich der Alltagsleistung einer SSD zur HDD

ist online --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337609-post4.html

Viel spaß beim lesen, für fragen Anregungen und sonstiges stehe ich euch selbstverständlich weiterhin zur Verfügung.^^


----------



## hwk (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> So leute,
> 
> 17. Direkter Vergleich der Alltagsleistung einer SSD zur HDD
> 
> ...



Mh dass Firefox schneller startet als Chrome find ich seltsam, mein SRWare Iron (der auch auf Chromium basiert) startet deutlich schneller als Firefox ^^


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

firefox? wer nutz das denn noch? Chrome is toll!
wenn man nur ein tab offen hat, dann kannste die zeit nichtmal stoppen


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Aber der gesamte geschwindigkeitsvorteil überzauegt auf jeden fall 

Wenn man sich mal das dritte diagramm im letzten punkt ansieht, dann denkt man schon "net schlecht"


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hmm weiß nicht, kann sein das die beiden browser auf gleiche resourcen zurückgreifen 
und deswegen Chrome auf der HDD schneller war als FF. Zwischen jeder anwendung nen neustart
einzulegen wäre vlt doch etwas zu kraß...zumindest weils auf der HDD so sche....lange dauert^^

aber wir wollen ja auch nicht diskutieren warum FF schneller als Chrome oder adobe PS als AE läd^^
Ich denke die Bootzeit und der Multitasking test sind am beeindruckendsten werte


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hatte auch nix anderes erwartet, erst recht nicht nachdem ich die games benchmarks gemacht habe.


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

UND legt mal nicht alles auf die Goldwagge^^
die eine sekunde hin oder her ist recht schwer mit ner stoppuhr zu stoppen.
vorallem weil noch die reaktionszeit vom menschen hinzukommt, rundungsfehler uvm.


----------



## KaitoKid (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> die c300 (bzw der marvel controller) unterstützen kein trim unter sata-600



aber unter sata-300, oder wie?
und wenn ja, macht das einen unterschied(sata-300 vs. sata-600)?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Mein kein Unterschied, da die 300MB/s vom SATAII Controller ja nicht mal ansatzweise ausgenutzt wird. Man merkt erst richtig den krassen Unterschied wenn man mal wieder mit ner normalen HDD arbeitet. Hab ja mein altes win7 auch noch auf der HDD, letztens hab ich es mal wieder getestet ist schon heftig der Unterschied. Man ist halt jetzt gewohnt das wenn man wo drauf drückt das dann auch gleich was passiert und nicht Minuten lang auf den Ladering von windows schauen muss.


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

meinen test hast schon gelesen oder @hulk ?

ich denke er bezieht sich auf die crucial...
soviel ich weiß geht auf Sata2 TRIM, sata3 nicht.

ob man den unterschied zwischen S2 und S3 merkt wissen wir noch nicht,
weil vaykir immer noch auf sein neues MB wartet^^


----------



## KaitoKid (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Er hat doch schon ein ASUS Rampage III Extreme, oder nicht?
Was geht da noch besser?


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

er hätte es wohl gerne 

ist aber noch auf dem weg zu ihm per Post...hatte probs mit ebay.


----------



## KaitoKid (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Uh...
was ist denn das in seiner Sig?

Das 1x1 ist echt gut geworden, Dankeschön, jetzt ist die SSD genauso greifbar wie der Rest meines neuen Computers auch^^


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Uh...
> was ist denn das in seiner Sig?
> 
> Das 1x1 ist echt gut geworden, Dankeschön, jetzt ist die SSD genauso greifbar wie der Rest meines neuen Computers auch^^




Alles klar, vielen dank für dein Feedback 
Ich denke es ist als kleiner/grosser einstieg in die welt 
der SSD recht gut geeignet.

Das in seiner signatur ist sein "nächster" rechner...
das meiste zeug hat er schon daheim, bis auf halt das blöde MB
worauf er über 4 wochen gewartet hat und am ende doch nicht 
bekommen hat. jetzt hat er es sich bei Amazon bestellt.
ankunft vermutlich Montag. so das war seine leidensgeschichte in kurzform^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@reheed, ich mein das so, aus er bei ATTO, mit ner normalen SSD erreichst du auch keine 300MB/s und ich denke das schafft die Crucial auch nicht. Die Ausnahmen sind Benchmarks und Kopiervorgänge von SSD-SSD. @KaitoKid, @Vaykir hat das Board nur vor lauter Vorfreude schon seit mindestens einen Monat in seiner Signatur drinne, hat aber nix mit der Realität zu tun,heehheh!


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

doch die crucial knackt die 300 mb/s recht locker 

edit...ähm erst lesen, dann verstehen dann posten XD hab deinen eintrag falsch verstanden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wo? Beim laden von Programmen oder beim booten? Ne auf keinen Fall. Im Alltags Betrieb wirst du den Unterschied zwischen SATAII und SATAIII nicht merken auch nicht mit einer Crusial. Bin ja dann mal gespannt auf den Montag, @Vaykir wirds ja dann merken ob sein System schneller beim booten oder Programme laden geworden ist.


----------



## Overtown (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

auf jedem Fall bin ich jetzt schonmal beruhigt aufgrund des Zeiten Tests von roheed.
Ich lese hier immer nur davon, daß Programme "aufpoppen", ja, und bei mir war das nicht der Fall weil so Programme wie FF oder TB bei mir auch so ca. 2 Sekunden brauchen, das war für micht nicht "aufpoppen", sondern 2 Sekunden warten. Ja , und jetzt sehe ich halt, daß es anscheinend doch normal ist, und ich dachte schon, bei mir wäre was nicht i.O.


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@hulk ich denke deine frage hat sich mit meinem post #867 erledigt 

weißt auf was ich noch lust hätte?
ne SSD in VirtualPC Umgebung testen.^^ 
Zwar für den privatanwender recht uninteressant da eher unbekannt aber windows Setup 
könnte von SSD auf SSD in 5minuten nur so durch flutschen^^

schau mer mal, glaubs eh nicht das ich es bleiben lassen kann^^


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@overtown 
es ist gefühlt als ob alles nur aufpoppt. erst recht wenn man sich mit einer HDD rumärgert.
Wenn man dann doch mal fairer weise nachmist, stehn halt in der regel doch 
irgendwas zwischen 1-3 sekunden auf der Uhr!

Aber da bremst auch windows irgendwie! wenn man sieht das alles auf einmal laden nicht
arg viel länger dauert als einzeln ist die ssd nicht mehr wirklich der flaschenhals


----------



## Overtown (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja, das stimmt
im grunde genommen ist es wirklich schon geil


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Was soll man sonst mit der Zeit anfangen.....keine Frau in der Nähe das spielen wir Männer halt mit unserem besten Stück! Ahm PC meine ich, hheheheh!


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wenn man sich mal überlegt, man steckt all seine programme in den autostart
von windows und ist dann immer noch früher fertig als jemand mit 
dem nötigsten im autostart auf einer HDD ist das schon krank irgendwie.

wir werden ganz neue probleme kriegen...

-wann trink ich meinen Bootkaffee?
-Steam und co sind früher offen als das man Internet hat
-Microsoft kann wieder schlampen beim programmieren, die SSD wirds schon richten 
-wieviel einträge verträgt autostart?!
-warum dauert das BIOS länger als win7 boot?!^^


----------



## Junkie2003 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> -warum dauert das BIOS länger als win7 boot?!^^



efi FTWXD!!
 hast vollkommen recht, meine 3 sata controller auf dem MOBO brauchen echt länger als der win 7 ladescreen,leidern hab ich soviele platten dran-.-
wolln wir hoffen das asus seine drohung war macht und ab 2011 wirklich nur noch UEFI/EFI auf seinen Platinen verbaut, dann ziehen bestimmt die anderen hersteller nach! 
N test mit nem imac oder macbook wäre da cool, die haben ja EFI!
wer hat sowas ?!, mit win 7 ambesten als os!^^


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jop wird zeit das wir die steinzeit vom Bios verlassen und entlich EFI einzug hält 

btw, 
hab grad mal SSD @ Virtual PC getestet...
Von SSD auf SSD dauert das Win7 setup grad mal 10 min XD
Booten braucht 30s, da gibts ja kein bios. und das mit der bremse VirtualPC dazwischen

welch überaschung....
Bootzeit @ 1 Core   = 27s
Bootzeit @ 4 Cores  = 35s


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

man ihr vollspackos. is man einmal wieder länger weg, darfste gleich 2 seiten nachlesen... meine güte es ist wochenende, geht weg!

@ all
amazon hat gerade mainboard versand bestätigt. jipii! dh ich komme dienstag mit dem neuen schlachtschiff online XD

so jetzt weis ich net mehr was auf den letzten 2 seiten stand. klasse -.-


----------



## roheed (27. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ach stell dich nicht so an...heute waren es doch bloß sechs seiten 
und du warst ja tagsüber noch on^^


----------



## roheed (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Soooo,
als Beweis dass ich die Kritik und hinweise der User sehr ernst nehme, 
hier ein kleiner Auszug des 1x1 Updates im Bezug auf die silenttauglichkeit der SSD....



> ...
> Geht es dir auf den Keks, dass deine Festplatte die lauteste Komponente in deinem Silent PC ist?!
> ...
> Dieser Effekt, dass Windows immer langsamer und träger wird mit der Zeit kann mit einer SSD ad acta gelegt werden und ist somit Schnee von gestern!
> ...



btw, @hulk und Vaykir...heut ist ja redaktionsschluss^^
was machen eure beiträge zu den Controllern?


----------



## Vaykir (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ohne Mainboard kann ich auch kein Beitrag leisten


----------



## roheed (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

keiner ausrede verlegen, so kennt man seine mitarbeiter 

es ging doch um die SSD controller was hat das mit deinem MB zu tun?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Bin noch dabei, ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich die Tage mehr mit Monitoren befasst als mit SSD. Der Grund ist das ich ja das Monitor Forum fast alleine bestreiten muss und keine zwei netten User habe dir mir helfen. Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich @roheed meine Ausrede klingt doch viel besser als die von Vaykir


----------



## roheed (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja klingt schon etwas besser ^^
Naja das hier soll ja Spaß machen und niemanden unter druck setzten,
vom dem her, ich hab jetzt mal meine zeilen eingefügt...falls ich noch was von euch bekommen 
sollte trage ich das dann nach.

Hab schon gesehen das du im Monitor Forum auch nen Sammelthread am laufen hast 
Aber wie gesagt, um nicht noch mehr ins Forum gesogen zu werden konzentriere ich mich 
nur auf diese ecke. 

so es gibt noch ne kleine erfolgsgeschichte, 
wir haben die kooperation zum thread von elementardrachen weiter ausbauen können. 
Er verweist nun auch hier her...

an dieser stelle nochmal vielen dank @ elementardrachen


----------



## Vaykir (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hui schicke sache.

ich baue atm nen bench table, von daher hab ich gerade keine zeit mich mit ssds zu beschäftigen.


----------



## roheed (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo wie gesagt nur kein streß ... wir haben ja zeit 

habe mich gerade zu BB codes belesen und bin grad dran die Starseite aufzumöbeln^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

So bei mir ist es jetzt amtliche neues Board und CPU am Dienstag, das heißt neuer Controller und neue Benchmarks. Da gehts dann grad wieder von vorne los.
entweder das hir:
ASUS (Retail) P7P55D-E P55
oder jenes:
Gigabyte (Retail) GA-P55A-UD3 P55
Jo dann geht die ganze Testerei wieder von vorne los!


----------



## Vaykir (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

SO Benchtable version 009 fertig.
Nächstes wochenende stehen dann diagnose LEDs, belüftung, montage von tastern und lackierung aufm plan.

und am mittwoch ca. gibts dann erste sata-600 benchmarks von der crucial (wobei ich jetzt schon weis, dass ich wieder auf sata-300 switchen werde).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich würd ja ziemlich viel drauf verwetten das von der höheren Bandbreite im Alltag nix ankommt. Dazu noch die fehlende Trim Unterstützung aber auf die Benches bin ich mal gespannt. @Vaykir bei mir wirds nur ein i5 760 aber ist der beste zum zocken von Intel und dazu noch preisgünstig.


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So bei mir ist es jetzt amtliche neues Board und CPU am Dienstag, das heißt neuer Controller und neue Benchmarks. Da gehts dann grad wieder von vorne los.
> entweder das hir:
> ASUS (Retail) P7P55D-E P55
> oder jenes:
> ...



Nimm das gigabyte  mein Asus P7P55D braucht Ewigkeiten bevor es mal mit dem POST anfängt, ka ob das P7P55D-E das auch macht, aber beim P7P55D ist das normal, weil alles geprüft wird, jedesmal vor dem Boot....


----------



## Vaykir (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

würde dir auch zum gigabyte raten.

@hulk
genau das ist der grund warum ich auch warscheinlich bei sata-300 bleibe, zum mindest solange, bis marvell nen anstängen treiber für trim nachliefert.


----------



## Rabauke (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Eine kurze Frage mal- sind SSD`s mit Indilexcontroller wirklich so problematisch wie gerade immer wieder zu lesen ist im vergleich zu denen mit Sandforce Controllern?


----------



## roheed (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

so, die Startseite ist jetzt fürs erste fertig gepimpt^^

Ich hoffe, dass
a) ich das ganze nicht "verschlimmbesert" hab^^
b) der rote faden zu erkennen ist
c) durch die Ankerpunkte es etwas leichter wird zu navigieren
d) das ganze hochwertiger und übersichtlicher wirkt 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s-und-alle-wichtigen-infos-zum-thema-ssd.html




> Eine kurze Frage mal- sind SSD`s mit Indilexcontroller wirklich so problematisch wie gerade immer wieder zu lesen ist im vergleich zu denen mit Sandforce Controllern?


was meinst du mit problematisch?! die SF SSD sind auf alle fälle das neuere und bessere produkt.
Aber wirklich schlecht fährt man wohl mit keiner SSD. jede haben ihre vor und nachteile


----------



## Rabauke (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Na ob die Indilex etwas langsamer wäre fänd ich jetzt nicht so wichtig- aber in nem anderen Forum wurde gesagt das die Indilex SSD`s wohl öfters ausfälle haben als die neuen Sandforce. Wobei das ne gewagte aussage ist bei einem doch recht neuen Produkt.


----------



## Vaykir (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Rabauke schrieb:


> Na ob die Indilex etwas langsamer wäre fänd ich jetzt nicht so wichtig- aber in nem anderen Forum wurde gesagt das die Indilex SSD`s wohl öfters ausfälle haben als die neuen Sandforce. Wobei das ne gewagte aussage ist bei einem doch recht neuen Produkt.



selbst richtig erkannt. nach so kurzer zeit, wie die ssds nun im einsatz sind, kann man schlecht explizit solche aussagen treffen. es werden sich nach und nach die guten und schlechten controller/SSDs herauskristallisieren, aber dafür muss wohl noch einige zeit vergehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Das sie mehr ausfallen sollten ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt aber sie skalieren sehr stark mit der Größe der SSD. Aber bei den tiefen Preisen momentan solltest du zu einem Sandforce Controller greifen außer du bekommst ein unschlagbares Angebot. edit: Vaykir, jo ich nehm das Gigabyte hat bei der PCGH auch super abgeschnitten und dazu noch USB3 und SATA3. Dazu G.Skill Ecco mit 1.35V 4GB G.SKILL CL7 PC3-12800-4GBECO KIT


----------



## Rabauke (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Sprich je größer die SSD desto kleiner "schlechter" die Leistung? Aktuell gibts ne OCZ Vertex 64gb für 82€ beim zack, der aufpreis zu einer ähnlich großen mit Sandforcecontroller ist ja nun nicht so groß.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ne je größer die SSD um so höher die Leistung. Das gilt aber nicht für SSD's mit Sandforce Controller das ist es egal wie groß die SSD ist.


----------



## roheed (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Rabauke schrieb:


> Sprich je größer die SSD desto kleiner "schlechter" die Leistung? Aktuell gibts ne OCZ Vertex 64gb für 82€ beim zack, der aufpreis zu einer ähnlich großen mit Sandforcecontroller ist ja nun nicht so groß.



auch wenn der preis nicht so schlecht ist, 
eine Vertex 2 @ 60gb kriegst ja auch schon neu für 100€
also ehrlich gesagt würd ich da nicht lang überlegen müssen^^

und wie hulk schon sagte, normal gilt, je kleiner die SSD umso langsamer ist sie. Das trifft aber nicht auf die SF SSD zu. zumindest nicht im starken Masse.


----------



## Vaykir (28. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

im gegenteil.
SSDs mit SF sind meines wissens nach die einzigen flasher, die die volle bandbreite von sata-300 ausnutzen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ja aber auch nur bei ATTO bei voller Komprimierung wenn du nur Nullen oder Einsen schreibst. Sonst wirst du schwer über 200MB/s kommen auch mit deiner Crucial nicht aber am Dienstag sind wir ja alle schlauer wenn du dein Board bekommst.


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

die maximale schreibleistung erreiche ich ja schon unter sata-300, nämlich die angegebenen 200mb/sec.
sata-600 bringt nur vorteile beim lesen.
durch fehlende trim unterstützung jedoch eigl schon fürn eimer.

(vllt hab ich lust und baue heute abend schon ein, für einen klitzekleinen test)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Oh, da zu musst du dein Board erst haben, wenn ich bei meinem neuen Boatd den SATAIII 6GB aktiviere klaut sie mir 8 Lines von meiner Graka so das die dann nur noch mit 8x läuft, so ein bull shit!


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

das is beim asus r3e gott sei dank net so.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Dafür hab ich kein Marvel controller sondern ein Jmicron wenn ich mich net ganz täusche!


----------



## KaitoKid (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> entweder das hir:
> ASUS (Retail) P7P55D-E P55
> oder jenes:
> Gigabyte (Retail) GA-P55A-UD3 P55


Warum nicht das ASUS Sabertooth, wo wir grad beim Thema sind?


----------



## roheed (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

auch wenn wir wieder schön ins OT abdrifte aber @hulk

a) warum steigst du jetzt auf intel um?
b) Hast du nicht schon nen modernen quadcore
c) was erhoffst du dir durch dieses Udgrade?^^


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

so board is da, wasserkühler sitzt drauf, jetzt gehts ans schrauben und win7 installieren. bin in 3 stunden wieder da (hoffendlich).

PS: und erstmal "nur" sata-300.
600er teste ich am wochenende.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Erstens, nervt mich die SB700 so dermaßen an, weil sie einfach ne lahme Krücke ist und meine SSD jedes mal weint wenn ich den PC anschallte. Zweitens bin ich ein Gamer, schon seit 30 Jahren und der i5 760 ist momentan die beste Gamer CPU. Drittens will ich SATAIII und USB3 haben. Viertens hab ich einfach wieder Lust zu schrauben, das überkommt mich einfach da kann ich nix gegen tun!!!


----------



## roheed (29. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

nach einem meeting des hohen SSD aufsichtsrates, kann ich dir nun bestätigen...
deine investition wurde gegenehmigt ^^

hat mich nur gewundert weil du eigentlich von nem hexa core amd geträumt hast und 
es jetzt doch nen quadi intel wurde.


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

boar endlich die kacke zum laufen. meine güte hat die wasserkühlung rumgestresst.
aber ich bin chef und das ding läuft.

Paar erste benchmarks:

Startzeit: 17,7sec (gestoppt wenn man das erste mal den post sieht).
as ssd: trotz neustem intel rst treiber schlehctere werte als auf dem alten board.
komische geschichte. werde mir morgen mal das bios vornehmen und ja AHCI ist an!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Und keine Benchmarks, bitte Vaykir stell welche rein auch wenn sie kacke sind! Muss heute auch mein System neu aufsetzen wenn ich mein neues Board, CPU, Ram habe aber bei mir kann es nur besser gehen, den noch langsamer als die olle SB700 ist kein anderer Controller.


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jaja, eins nachm anderen. War gestern froh, dass ich die kiste überhaupt an bekommen und installiert habe. bin ja schon um halb 7 damit angefangen udn war erst gegen halb 1 fertig.

aber von den werten aus as ssd war ich so enttäuscht, dass ich gar kein screenshot erst gemacht habe. trotzdem is die geschwindigkeit von dem ding alles andere als normal. hab noch nie son schenllen POST gesehen, geschweige denn komplett start. nud wie viel kontroll-leds auf dem ding sind. meine güte.

ach shit, jetzt weis ich auch was ich vergessen habe: secure erase... kann sein, dass die werte deswegen etwas schlechter als vorher sind? (ich rede hier von 4k schreiben ca. 50mb/sec und 4k64th schreiben ca 160mb/sec)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Na vieleicht liegen die schlechten Werte bei dir am Marvel Controller, bin mal gespannt was bei meinem neuen Board der JMicron Controller so her gibt. Wenn die Bandbreit nicht reicht kann ich ihm noch zusätzlich 8 PCIe Lines zu vergühgung stellen, gut die fehlen dan der Graka aber ich werd sie sowieso nicht brauchen aber einen Testlauf mach ich mit ihnen. Meine SSD werde ich nicht zurück setzen so habe ich bessere Vergleichswerte zu meinem alten SB700 Controller.


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

meine platte hängt nicht am sata6gb sondern am 3gb, zusammen mit dem bluray laufwerk und einer hdd. nacher nochmal in ruhe das bios auf links ziehen und updaten. evtl sogar sata6gb testen, aber dann gibts extra runde im post. und auf die 18sek startzeit will ich gar net verzichten.
anstatt 655 as ssd punkte hab ich nurnoch 589  *schnief*


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@vaykir
wieviel zeit brauchst du ?! 18s inklusive Bios mist? das ist echt der hammer. oder hat dein MB schon EFI?


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ne hat kein efi. aber is halt alles frisch. nur trillian und paar treiber trauf.
wenn ich kaspersky installiere dauerts länger bestimmt XD

aber schon geil, wenn der POST veschwindet und fast sofort der windows hintergrund auftaucht. dies animierte windows logo läd nichtmal zuende XD


----------



## hwk (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ne hat kein efi. aber is halt alles frisch. nur trillian und paar treiber trauf.
> wenn ich kaspersky installiere dauerts länger bestimmt XD
> 
> aber schon geil, wenn der POST veschwindet und fast sofort der windows hintergrund auftaucht. dies animierte windows logo läd nichtmal zuende XD


Give pls  mein Windows Start (ohne POST) dauert zwischen 20 und 22 Sekunden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wahlfischdrek, hab auch ein Marvel Controller für SATA3 aber meine 4k Lesewerte sind voll für den Arsch! 11MB/s? Aber irgentwie bootet er jetzt schneller das verstehe wer will.


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@hulk
ja hängt die SSD jetzt am Intel controller?!
@vaykir
jetzt hast meine frage ob mit oder ohne Bios Boot immer noch nicht benantwortet^^
18s ohne bios ist mehr als normal für ein frisches windows.
mein zugemülltest teil ist ab ca. 22s einsatzbereit. ab 28 inkl. sidebar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jo hängt am Intel. Muss aber erst mal den 10'er drauf machen. War schon geil alles umgebaut, CPU, Mainboard, Ram und......auf den Knopf gedrückt und gestartet! Nicht ein Problemchen bin fast ein wenig enteuscht!


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> @vaykir
> jetzt hast meine frage ob mit oder ohne Bios Boot immer noch nicht benantwortet^^
> 18s ohne bios ist mehr als normal für ein frisches windows.
> mein zugemülltest teil ist ab ca. 22s einsatzbereit. ab 28 inkl. sidebar.



kommt drauf an wie man das definiert. ich zähle die zeit, ab auftauchen des ersten bildes aufm monitor, aber bis zu dem zeitpunkt, hat er ja shcon cpu, ram und son quatsch durchgemöllert (seit drücken des start knopfes).

aber ansonsten ja, mit bios post. die festplatten blinken kurz auf, genau wie die windows logo animation. anmeldebildschirm hab ich gar nicht.


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

also kann man grob sagen 30 ab dem drücken des power knopf oder?!
Nur das ich/wir das besser greifen können. Auf jeden fall ein starkes stück.
Bios allein dauert bei mir glaub schon knapp 30s


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Jo, mein System ladet vom Moment des Knopfdrucks bis zum Windows Desktop 34Sekunden. Hab mein i5 760 gerade auf 4000MHz laufen, 61 Grad bei Prim95 und 1.25V( unter H50). Ich bin begeistert zumal der Standart Takt 2800MHz ist.


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jo die i5 sind schon krank^^hab bei meinem kollegen auch locker 3,6+ geschaft ohne
viel rumzuspielen.

krieg leider meinen q9450 nicht über 3,2ghz




> Jo, mein System ladet vom Moment des Knopfdrucks bis zum Windows Desktop 34Sekunden.


davon könnten sich mittlerweile sogar paar handy ne scheibe abschneiden^^
Klingt schon geil, aber hört auf...will mir kein neues system kaufen XD


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> krieg leider meinen q9450 nicht über 3,2ghz



mehr vcore!


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

über 1,47 wollt ich nicht gehen^^nicht mal mit denen schaf ich halbwegs stabil die 3,4ghz


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Vaykir, haben sich deine 4k Werte verbessert? Auf wie viel VCore hast du dein i7 laufen? Hab mir 1600 Ram gekauft mit 1.35V, hehheheh irgentwo muss man ja Strom spren.
@roheed, komm Wehr dich doch net, wenn ich mir deine Graka und CPU, Board so ansehe, es wird bei dir Zeit für ein neues System! ich bereue keinen Euro!


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich hab aber erst dieses jahr fast komplett aufgerüstet XD ist teilweise nicht mal ein halbes jahr
her auch wenns nicht so aussehen mag. naja bis auf die teilweise etwas schwache GPU
bin ich schon mehr als glücklich mit dieser config. denke grafikkarte wird wohl bald gegen
eine 69XX getauscht.


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich hab noch gar nix übertaktet, weils ichs noch net so ganz check, was mit i7 auf sich hat. vorallem wirste mal dezent vom overclocking menu des rampage iii extreme totgemoscht....

mein speicher rennt auf 1333, warum auch immer. wenn ich XMP anmache fährst systen nicht mehr hoch. sind bissle viele einstellen noch. muss mich da erst reinwurschteln. und das könnte noch paar tage dauern


----------



## hwk (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Ich hab noch gar nix übertaktet, weils ichs noch net so ganz check, was mit i7 auf sich hat. vorallem wirste mal dezent vom overclocking menu des rampage iii extreme totgemoscht....
> 
> mein speicher rennt auf 1333, warum auch immer. wenn ich XMP anmache fährst systen nicht mehr hoch. sind bissle viele einstellen noch. muss mich da erst reinwurschteln. und das könnte noch paar tage dauern



Anderer Ramteiler!  :O oder BCLK erhöhen ^.-


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

jaja von gestern bin ich nun auch net. aber kaum hab ich was eingestellt, fährt das system net mehr hoch. bin mal am weiter testen, ansonsten mach ich das gleich mit ROG connect. für was hat man 2 rechner ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Bei Intel ist es ein wenig schwieriger als bei AMD. Wenn du fragen hast keine Tehema @Vaykir schick ne PN. Ja und was machen deine 4k Werte jetzt?


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

nix, die bleiben so kacke.


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

schau mal im OC forum nach, da gibts gute anleitungen wie man i7 übertaktet.
an dem hab ich mich auch grob gehalten


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ah es geht.... war wohl mein uncore zu hoch. obwohl das eigl bei nem 980x schwer werden könnte^^


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

So jungs, ich hab mal wieder meine gehirnzellen und tastatur glühen lassen und das ist dabei rausgekommen^^
ein update der wichtigsten begriffe. Falls ich in einem Punkt mist verzapfe, klärt mich bitte auf 




> Wear Levelling
> Wear Levelling ist eine interne Funktion des SSD Controllers und unabhängig vom eingesetztem OS. Er sorgt dafür, dass die Zellen die bekanntlich nur begrenzt beschreibbar sind, so gleichmäßig wie möglich abnutzten. Bei einem Schreibvorgang nimmt der Controller immer jene freien Zellen, die am wenigsten Schreibzyklen aufweisen. Bei einem schreibvorgang auf einem recht vollen Datenträger, werden allerdings auch belegte Zellen mit wenig schreibzyklen auf jene zellen verschoben die mehr Schreibzyklen aufweisen. Nach dem verschieben wird mit den Zellen die weniger Verschleiß aufweisen weitergearbeitet. Mit dieser Technik ist am ehesten sichergestellt, dass die SSD über ihren gesamten Lebenszyklus gleichmäßig altert und nicht einfach leere Zellen kaputt geschrieben werden hingegen belegte Zellen kaum Verschleiß aufweisen.
> 
> MLC
> ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Super geworden, das wird ja recht oft gefragt. So ein misst wen ich über 3600MHz komme macht mein Board üble Geräusche, das gibts net, hab gleich mal bei den Overclockern einen Thread auf gemacht. Das kann doch net normal sein.


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

doch, son fiepen und zischen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ja genau, hast du das auch?


----------



## Robi-G (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Die Beschreibung der 4k Werte usw. ist definitiv super, hat mir noch gefehlt auf der Startseite.

Nun übermorgen bau ich meinen PC zusammen, ich möchte nur noch eines kurz klären:

Mein Board: Gigabyte 890FX UD5
Meine HDD/SSD
2 x Samsung Spin Point F4 320 GB
1 x Corsair F120

Nun beim Board finde ich 2 Anschlüsse bzw 2 verschiedene Typen, Sata3 6GB/s (pber SB850) und GSata (Gigabyte Controller Chip, wahrscheinlich JMicron).

Also gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, ich soll die Corsair auf den SATA3_0 Port anschließen, die beiden Platten dann aus SATA3_1 und SATA3_2 Port? Oder sollte ich SATA3_1 noch freilassen?

Die Platten konfiguriere ich ganz normale, eine Master die andere Slave und ändere nur die Bootreihenfolge?

weitere vorgehensweise:
(natürlich AHCI vor dem OS Setup nicht vergessen)
- OS installieren (Win 7 64bit)
- ?MS AHCI Treiber installieren? Oder den AMD Treiber oder frisch gar nichts ?
- Benchmark
- Firmware Update
- Benchmark
- Wenn Leistungseinbusen -> Zurücksetzen
- OS neu installieren
dann sollte alles ok sein oder fehlt noch was?
Anschließend anpassen des Systems an die SSD wie im Topic beschrieben.

Danke euch
lg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

bei SATA gibts kein Master oder Slave. Ne nicht den SATA3 Port das macht die SSD auch nicht schneller eher im gegen teil das kann den boot- Vorgang verlangsamen.


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@hulk thx fürs positive feedback 

@robi-g
nen haufen fragen auf einmal ^^
willst du nen raid machen?! 

so würde ich das machen (falls möglich)
über ein fremdes Windows SSD udpdate einspielen
secure erase durchführen
windows draufmachen
benchen glücklich sein^^

falls das nicht möglich, deine version mit Microsoft treiber durchführen.
FW updaten falls nicht aktuell
benchen uploaden
evtl. rücksetzten
OS mit backup oder frisch draufbüglen


----------



## Robi-G (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> bei SATA gibts kein Master oder Slave. Ne nicht den SATA3 Port das macht die SSD auch nicht schneller eher im gegen teil das kann den boot- Vorgang verlangsamen.



Echt jetzt? Das Board hat nur SATA3 Anschlüsse, ich könnte über GSata 2 reinfahren, ist aber nicht der primäre Controller und ich weiß nicht, ob das von Vorteil sein wird. Inwiefern verlangsamen?




roheed schrieb:


> @hulk thx fürs positive feedback
> 
> @robi-g
> nen haufen fragen auf einmal ^^
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Nein, kein RAID, ist mir doch noch etwas zu komplex und ich habe "nur" eine SSD, also wird es wohl nicht viel bringen .

Kann man die SSD auch über einen USB Port an meinen alten PC hängen? Nur zum Aufspielen des FW Updates?
Eine Frage zu deiner Version: Wieso keinen Microsoft Treiber?

Danke
lg


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

solangsam fallen mir keine fragen mehr ein^^ glaub jetzt ham ma langsam alle
fragen der letzten 3 monaten zusammengetragen XD



> OCZ E wie Extended Versionen
> Das Extended steht hier für SF SSD mit kleinerem Reserve Bereich. Dieser Betrug anfangs ca. 20% und wurde später auf 10% verringert. Um diese zwei Versionen besser auseinander zu halten, hat OCZ aus Markt-strategischen gründen den Begriff Extended eingeführt. Normaler weise sollten langsam aber sicher nur noch "extended" Versionen auf dem Markt erhältlich sein! Hat man eine "nicht Extended" Version erwischt oder die SF SSD zu einem recht frühen Zeitpunkt gekauft gibt es keinen Grund zur Panik! Alle OCZ SF SSD können auch per Firmware update zu einer "Extended" geflasht werden. Die 10% mehr Speicherplatz für Lau würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen!
> 
> Page/Block
> Die kleinste Einheit einer SSD sind die Flashzellen. Um den Verwaltungsaufwand etwas zu verringern, werden diese Zellen in sogenannte Pages also Blöcke zusammengefasst. Diese Blöcke/Pages haben bei einer SSD eine Größe von 4KB und entsprechen ca. 16.000 Flashzellen bei MLC SSDs!



@ robi-g
ein Firmware update geht meines wissens NICHT per USB!
Die software ist eh recht zickig, da kannst froh sein wenn du es per SATA schafst.
Ob er überhaupt SATA3 unterstützt steht wieder auf einer anderen Seite der Medaille!

weil der AMD treiber mehr als zickig ist...
aber probieren kannst es wenns läuft kannst auch den AMD treiber nehmen


----------



## Robi-G (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Du sagst,das Update läuft nicht auf sata3 oder die SSD?


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

So hier das versprochene Update zur Crucial RealSSD C300 @ SATA 6Gb/s

Links die 3GB/s, rechts dementsprechend 6GB/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Fazit dazu:
Ich werde ganz klar beim 3GB/s bleiben, da dort Trim unterstützt wird und die Schreibwerte deutlich besser sind. Bis auf den sequenziellen Lesebereich liegt der SATA 6GB/s COntroller von Marvel definitiv hinten, erst recht, weil er den BIOS POST um ca 3-5sec verzögert.


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Du sagst,das Update läuft nicht auf sata3 oder die SSD?


Das update läuft meines wissens nur auf SATA2 und MS AHCI oder Intel RST9.

die SSD wird defininitiv am SATA3 laufen aber wie du schön bei Vaykir siehst ist der Vorteil minimal, wenn man sogar nicht von nur nachteilen reden kann


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> ... wenn man sogar nicht von nur nachteilen reden kann



Würde ich sogar behaupten.
Die 60MB/sec mehr im Seq kannste mal gekonnt vernachlässigen.


----------



## Robi-G (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hm jo,aber die c300 ist ja auf sata3 ausgelegt,nicht?
Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere,habe ich gelesen,dass ich immer den primären controller für die ssd nehmen soll; das wäre dann die sb mit sata3. Oder soll ich doch die GSata Ports verwenden?


----------



## roheed (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

weiteres update



> Reserve Bereich
> Da der SF Controller bekanntlich keinen Cache besitzt, wird ein gewisser Teil (idR. ca. 10%) der Flashzellen, die dem User nicht zur Verfügung stehen, für Organisatorische Aufgaben reserviert. Flashzellen die absterben werden ebenfalls durch Zellen aus dem Reserve Bereich ersetzt. Der Reserve Bereich muss nicht von der Angabe auf der SSD abgezogen werden, sondern kommt oben drauf! Der Käufer hat allerdings keinen Einfluss auf diesen Bereich, kann ihn nicht aus hebeln oder anderstweilig Aktiv davon profitieren.



@vaykir
jo da stimm ich dir vollends zu.

@robi-g
ich muß mir morgen mal dein MB in ruhe anschauen.
Würde mich echt wundern wenn du kein Sata2 hast.
Die SB von AMD kann doch nativ noch gar kein SATA3 oder tappe ich da grad im dunkeln?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Da gibts ein paar Tricks die die Mainboard Hersteller anwenden zum Beispiel werden um aus einem SATAII einen SATAIII zu machen PCIe Lines von der Graka abgekoppelt und für den SATA Controller benutzt so das die Bandbreite steigt, auch mein Board macht das so. Du hast dann die Wahl zwischen SATAIII oder 16xPCIe 2.0, wenn SATAIII aktiviert wurde sinds dann nur noch 8xPCIe für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## tobi1111 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW:[Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hi

Ich platz hier einfach mal rein mit meiner Frage.
Ich wollte mir auch eine oder zwei neue SSD zulegen. 
Aktuell besitze ich eine Intel Postville 80GB  G2 für  OS/Games. (80gb sind zu wenig)
Jetzt suche ich aber nach einer neuen für OS und Games, oder sollte
ich doch besser zwei nehmen?
Ich hatte erst an eine Crucial RealSSD C300 256GB gedacht, aber nachdem ich den Thread hier gelesen habe bin ich mir da nicht mehr sicher.
Bitte um Tipps oder Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ach die Crucial ist super, kannst aber auch ne OCZ Vertex2 oder Corsair Force nehmen sind alles super SSD's. Ach @Vaykir, ich hab den Fehler beim Intel Chipsatzt gefunden, dauert nur zu lang um es zu posten, meine Flatrate ist zu ende muss mein Stick erst aufladen. Ich erzähle es dir Morgen, oder heute wie mans nimmt.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Ach @Vaykir, ich hab den Fehler beim Intel Chipsatzt gefunden...



wat fürn fehler? meine werte auf dem sata3gb sind wieder absolut normal (fett).




> Ich hatte erst an eine Crucial RealSSD C300 256GB gedacht, aber nachdem ich den Thread hier gelesen habe bin ich mir da nicht mehr sicher.



dann les den thread nochmal. die crucial ist neben der vertex2 wohl die beste ssd zurzeit. geht ab wie sau das ding! läuft halt nur auf dem sata6gb controller nciht wirklich schnell, aber auf dem sata3gb ist sie kaum konkurrenzfähig.
für 256gb legste allerdings schon nen paar taler aufs tischchen.


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich hab auch nochmal ein paar fragen dazu
1. Die Leistung bleibt konstant, oder?
2. Reicht eine einzelne C300 (also als einzige Festplatte) ?


----------



## Robi-G (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Da gibts ein paar Tricks die die Mainboard Hersteller anwenden zum Beispiel werden um aus einem SATAII einen SATAIII zu machen PCIe Lines von der Graka abgekoppelt und für den SATA Controller benutzt so das die Bandbreite steigt, auch mein Board macht das so. Du hast dann die Wahl zwischen SATAIII oder 16xPCIe 2.0, wenn SATAIII aktiviert wurde sinds dann nur noch 8xPCIe für die Grafikkarte.



Zugegeben, von dem wusste ich gar nichts. Also ich kann dir bis jetzt grossteils nur sagen,was ich gelesen habe. Werde mir heute Nachmittag noch einmal das Handbuch und google zu Nutze machen.
Du hast von einer Leistungssteigerung durch sata3 gekoppelt mit einem bootzeit verlust gesprochen. Wo und wann genau ist sowas aufgetreten? Mich wundert das jetzt etwas,dass die ssd bei sata3 zicken soll.

Nun pci 2.0 16x vs sata 3 sagst du? Also kann ich oder die graka oder die sata ports nicht voll nuzzen?

Für den Fall,meine MB Rev ist 2.1, macht zwar keinen Unterschied,aber solltest du darauf stoßen,weißt du bescheid. Bios vers. weis ich leider nicht.
Welches MB hast du denn,wenn ich fragen darf?

Edit: Habs grat auf der gigabyte Page gefunden, 6 native sata 3 ports.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> 1. Die Leistung bleibt konstant, oder?



Nach meinen aktuellen Erfahrungen ja.
Hier und da war mal nen Einbruch festzustellen, der wurde durch trim aber offensichtlich wieder ausgebügelt. Von daher antworte ich mal mit "Ja".




> 2. Reicht eine einzelne C300 (also als einzige Festplatte) ?



Kommt auf dein Datenschrott an. Wenn du 500GB Spiele unterbringen musst, wird die 256er Version wohl auch nicht reichen. Aber meine ist immer gut halbvoll. OS, Programme, 2-3 Spiele.




> Du hast von einer Leistungssteigerung durch sata3 gekoppelt mit einem bootzeit verlust gesprochen. Wo und wann genau ist sowas aufgetreten?



damit ist gemeint, dass die ssd unter sata6gb (eigendlich) eine höhere leistung aufweisen sollte (ich hab gestern bis auf einen wert das gegenteil bewiesen). Benchmarkmäßig sollte das auch eigl der Fall sein => höhere Performance am Sata6gb controller.
Da die ssd aber am controller beim bios post erstmal initialisiert werden muss, dauert der bootvorgang ein paar sek länger. einer der gründe warum ich wieder auf sata3gb gewechselt habe.




> Also kann ich oder die graka oder die sata ports nicht voll nuzzen?



Korrekt.
Ich würde aber der Grafikkarte die 16 Lanes zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich hab das GA-P55A-UD3 Rev.1.0! Ja der GSATAT Anschluss zickt ein bisschen rum. Man muss auch aufpassen das man die SATA 0-3 Native, funktion im Bios nicht aktiviert hat sonst ist AHCI aus obwohl es in Windows angezeigt wird. Ist mir passiert,heheheh......peinlich!!!


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wenn ich eure Beiträge so lese, kann man also fast sagen, 
SATA3 ist mehr ne Krankheit als wirklich von Nutzen! 
Selbst für die Crucial, die eigentlich dafür ausgelegt sein sollte.
Aber wenn die MB Controller halt noch faxen machen kann die 
SSD das auch nicht ausgleichen1.

Solange SSD nicht wirklich locker die 500mb/S read write schafen 
ist es echt fürn A*** auf SAta3 umzusteigen. Fazit ende^^


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Seh ich auch so. Sobald es SSDs gibt, die die volle Bandbreite nutzen gibts nen Nachtest (und -kauf). Die Crucial wandert dann in den Bench-PC


----------



## Robi-G (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> Wenn ich eure Beiträge so lese, kann man also fast sagen,
> SATA3 ist mehr ne Krankheit als wirklich von Nutzen!
> Selbst für die Crucial, die eigentlich dafür ausgelegt sein sollte.
> Aber wenn die MB Controller halt noch faxen machen kann die
> ...



Word. Aber wenn man sich ein neues Mobo kauft und eine neue SSD dann wird man an Sata 3 nicht herumkommen und jetzt etwas altes kaufen bzw nicht gleich ins neue Sata zu investieren, hat ja auch keinen Sinn 




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab das GA-P55A-UD3 Rev.1.0! Ja der GSATAT Anschluss zickt ein bisschen rum. Man muss auch aufpassen das man die SATA 0-3 Native, funktion im Bios nicht aktiviert hat sonst ist AHCI aus obwohl es in Windows angezeigt wird. Ist mir passiert,heheheh......peinlich!!!



Also wird eh nichts anderes übrig bleiben als auf die SB 850 zu bauen und gut ist. Schauen was passiert.
Sata 0-3 Native im Bios? Habe mir gestern das Handsbuch durchstudiert und mir wäre diese Funktion nicht aufgefallen. Ist das besagte Funktion, welche PCI 2.0 und Sata 2 koppelt?




Vaykir schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> Ich würde aber der Grafikkarte die 16 Lanes zur Verfügung stellen.



So wies aussieht stehen der Graka so und so 16x zur Verfügung, weil ich natives Sata 3 habe. Kann ich das jedoch sicherheitshalber irgendwo prüfen ob auch alles so ist, wie es sein soll?

PS: Ich habe gesehen ich kann im BIOS die "PCIE Clock" erhöhen von 100 auf 200 Mhz. Mir sagt diese Tacktrate ehrlichgesagt gar nichts, bis zum NBridge Tackt ist ja noch alles klar, aber was das hier bringen soll? (Ich weiß offtopic, aber es hat grat so gut gepasst...


___


Allgemein jetzt, Gigabyte Support:

Ich habe natürlich den Gigabyte Support kontaktiert wegen der Verzögerung beim booten der SSD, hier die Antwort:

Die Verzögerung kann umgangen werden, wenn das optische SATA-Laufwerk in der Bootreihenfolge nicht als First gewählt ist.
Es kann dann immer noch über die F12 Boot Funktion von CD gestartet werden.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Trotz OS auf der Festplatte die SSD nicht als "First" anwählen?

Danke
lg


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Robi-G schrieb:


> Die Verzögerung kann umgangen werden, wenn das *optische* SATA-Laufwerk in der Bootreihenfolge nicht als First gewählt ist.
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu? Trotz OS auf der Festplatte die SSD nicht als "First" anwählen?


 

ich sage dazu folgendes: erst lesen kollege 

die rede ist vom optischen laufwerk. in den bereich fallen z.b. dvd-brenner.
sprich: du musst first boo device auf deine SSD legen und den rest am besten komplett aus, sofern nicht schon geschehen.

allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass du das eh schon so hattest, und gigabyte deine mail falsch gelesen hat, bzw dir ne antwort gegeben, mit der du nix anfangen kannst. 




> Ich habe gesehen ich kann im BIOS die "PCIE Clock" erhöhen von 100 auf 200 Mhz. Mir sagt diese Tacktrate ehrlichgesagt gar nichts, bis zum NBridge Tackt ist ja noch alles klar, aber was das hier bringen soll?


 
wenn du deinen i7 nicht übertakten willst, kannste die clock einfach auf 100mhz fixen. alles andere is eh kompletter quark.


----------



## Robi-G (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ich sage dazu folgendes: erst lesen kollege
> 
> die rede ist vom optischen laufwerk. in den bereich fallen z.b. dvd-brenner.
> sprich: du musst first boo device auf deine SSD legen und den rest am besten komplett aus, sofern nicht schon geschehen.
> ...



omfg, sorry ^^ Wie gesagt, das System baue ich erst morgen zusammen . Heißt also, die 2 Festplatten und DVD Brenner abklemmen in diesem Sinen? Und das hilft?

i7? wtf?
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 1090T
MB: GA 890FXUD5
Graka: GA GF GTX 460 SOC
2 x Samsung Spin Point F4 320 GB
1 x Corsair F120

PS: Früher oder später wird es ein OC System, hängt davon ab, wenn ich Zeit finde für prime & co


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Nein, du sollst die restlichen laufwerke/festplatten aus dem bootteil des mainboardes rausnehmen, nicht abklemmen. wär ja auch quatsch, da du dann nicht drauf zugreifen kannst 
stell einfach sicher, dass die F120 first boot device is, dann müsste alles klappen.

ja i7. dass du keinen hast weis ich, aber mit leicht erhöhtem pcie takt kann man einen höheren blck erreichen. für alle anderen systeme hat das meines wissens nach keine bedeutung.


----------



## Robi-G (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Nein, du sollst die restlichen laufwerke/festplatten aus dem bootteil des mainboardes rausnehmen, nicht abklemmen. wär ja auch quatsch, da du dann nicht drauf zugreifen kannst
> stell einfach sicher, dass die F120 first boot device is, dann müsste alles klappen.
> 
> ja i7. dass du keinen hast weis ich, aber mit leicht erhöhtem pcie takt kann man einen höheren blck erreichen. für alle anderen systeme hat das meines wissens nach keine bedeutung.




Eben, ich dachte mir jetzt schon die drehen jetzt komplett am Zeiger . 

Und wieder einmal ist Intel in der OC Geschichte im Vorteil. Naja google hat gesagt, dass es eh nicht sehr viel bringt, lieber auf Core und NB konzentrieren


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Vorteil?
Also für mich ist das ganz klar nen Nachteil. Zu weites übertakten des PCIe Clocks kann die Grafikkarte beschädigen, obwohl die nun absolut nix mit CPU Overclocking zu tun hat


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Da für gibts beim AMD Chipsatz andere Dinge auf die du achten musst, wie zum Beispiel das der HT Takt nie höher sein darf als der NB Takt niedriger oder gleich ist ok aber wehe er ist höher. Zumal es ne CPU NB gibt und noch dazu die normale NB die auf dem Mainboard sitzt. Ich glaub die beiden Systeme stehen sich in nix nach.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Den letzen AMD den ich hatte war nen 2500+ Barton und dier ziert jetzt als Anhänger meinen Schlüsselbund.
Ansonsten hab ich noch nen 900 TB, nen 1800+ Palo und nen 2000+ Palo. Alles keine Overclockingwunder. Aber mit denen könnte man mal ne PCMark machen, wo ne SSD drin is


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Muss aber jetzt schon sagen, wo der PC jetzt und das BIOS richtig eingestellt sind, der P55 Chipsatz ist doch um einiges schneller also mein oller SB700. Meine 4k Werte haben sich fast verdoppelt obs jetzt 430€ wert war ist die Frage, hehehhe für mich als PC Freak auf jedenfalls. Aber ist schon krank wie gut der 760 geht. Unter Luft 4000MHz bei 53 Grad. Da würd ne richtige Wasserkühlung auch nicht mehr viel ausrichten könne.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Doch, da wäre er nur 25°C "warm".
430 Euro...meine Güte, das sind Summen, die ich normal für ein Teil ausgebe und meine Oma schon Herzinfarkt bekommt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ok, jetzt ist es raus wer dein geheimer Sponsor ist!!! Schade das ich nicht so ne tolle OMA habe.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Das meinte ich damit nicht.
Die schreit nur immer rum, weil sie net verstehen kann, warum ich fürn son kleines Teil so viel Geld ausgebe. Die lebt noch in einer anderen Welt. Die heutige Technik beinhaltet "je extremer ein Teil, desto teurer (also besonders klein oder groß z.b.).


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@Robi-G
Du machst dich echt unnötig verrückt^^
Bau einfach mal deine Kiste zusammen, 
das letzte Quäntchen Leistung können wir 
dann immer noch gemeinsam aus der SSD quetschen.

Was gibts sonst noch zu sagen? Hmm glaub nix mehr, das meiste war ja OT gespame^^

@vaykir


> ...430 Euro...meine Güte, das sind Summen, die ich normal für ein Teil ausgebe ...


solche sprüche kann ich nicht leiden ^^ es Gibt genug leute für die diese Summe ein menge ist und darüber hinaus monat für Monat versuchen damit zu Leben.
Dann kommt so ein spruch gar nicht cool. Will jetzt nicht den grossen Moralzeigefinger heben aber denoch, zügel dich bitte ein wenig


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Habe mich nun endlich auch mal dazu durchgerungen mir eine SSD zu bestellen, gibt es dann zu Weinachten

Die OCZ Vertex 2 E 120GB ist es geworden.
Bin mal gespannt!
Ist meine erste SSD


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ist meine erste SSD



und danach defintiv nicht die letzte!


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und danach defintiv nicht die letzte!



Hehe,
die Preise sind in letzter Zeit ja recht start gefallen...und nachdem ich mir so ein paar Tests durchgelesen hab bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen:
So eine muss ich haben!
Ist denke ich mal das einzige, was meinem PC noch mal einen richtigen Leistungsschub bringen kann.
Wie gesagt...ich bin gespannt!
Näheres gibt es aber erst in 4 Wochen


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

du wirst alles...nur nicht es bereuen dir eine gekauft zu haben^^
Die meinungen aller neuen SSD besitzter war einstimmig--> affengeil ^^


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> du wirst alles...nur nicht es bereuen dir eine gekauft zu haben^^
> Die meinungen aller neuen SSD besitzter war einstimmig--> affengeil ^^



Freue mich auch schon richtig drauf 
Einzige worauf ich mich nicht freue, Windows neu zu installieren 
Eig. gar keine lust zu...aber naja

Mein Raid wird leider auch immer und immer langsamer mit der Zeit.
Sieht man sogar im Windows Leistungsindex
Damals, frisch nach der installtionen, knapp 6,9.
Heute: 6,0!

Werde mal sehen, ob es sich bewahrhaltet, was wir hier schon mal diskutiert haben. Das die AHCI Befehle auch im Raid Modus aktiv sind, sonst bekomm ich große Probleme.


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

soviel ich mich in letzter zeit belesen habe, 
sind die AHCI befehle auch voll unterm RAid modus aktiv.
Sprich NCQ Trim und co, aber wir werden dann bei dir sehen


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

oha 6.0.... mit der SSD hast 7.7 ^^

meine güte, mit dem neuen sys ne systembewertung von 7.7 und das limitierende etwas ist die ssd... kaum zu glauben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Stingray93 du hast Vista stimmts, oh je da kommt Arbeit auf uns zu! So hir @roheed dir neue Bench mit 1000MB File. Die 4k schreib Werte haben sich mehr als verdoppelt gegnüber zur SB700 die lese WErte sind um ca25% schneller geworden, P55 sehr guter Chipsatz.


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Stingray93 du hast Vista stimmts, oh je da kommt Arbeit auf uns zu! So hir @roheed dir neue Bench mit 1000MB File. Die 4k schreib Werte haben sich mehr als verdoppelt gegnüber zur SB700 die lese WErte sind um ca25% schneller geworden, P55 sehr guter Chipsatz.



Nein, Windows 7 64bit.

Bei Vista konnte man max nen Leistungsindex von 5,9 erreichen wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Deswegen bei win7 auch, wenn das OS keine SSD erkennt lässt es keine höheren Werte als 5.9 zu! edit: ne bei Vista war das nicht, deswegen meine ich ja.


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hi hulk,
hast du noch deine alten benchwerte?
wäre nice wenn du die dazu posten könntest. Du weist ja, die leute stehen auf vorher nacher Bench 

FAlls nicht mehr grab ich deine alten werte raus und post se geimsam und verlink sie auf der Startseite.

*Update : Erledigt *


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

werde gleich mal nach dem Native commant für den sata controller gucken, von dem du gesprochen hast. kann mir gar net vorstellen, dass das so viel bringen soll. *schmunzel*




> hast du noch deine alten benchwerte?



die stehn paar seite vorher


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

nope ich meine AMD vs. INTEL ...er hat hier nur die testgrösse geändert!



> Native commant


meinst du den NCQ befehl?! oder redest du von hulk seinem beitrag?


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> nope ich meine AMD vs. INTEL ...er hat hier nur die testgrösse geändert!
> 
> meinst du den NCQ befehl?! oder redest du von hulk seinem beitrag?




von hulks beitrag mit dem sata 0-3 native zeugs, was seine werte verdeoppelt hat. will das auch testen. bei meinem gigabyte board wusste ich was er meint, is ja die selbe firma. aber kein plan wo das beim asus steht. falls es das überhaupt gibt.


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

aso ok alles klar...aber bei ihm hatte es wohl nen anderen effekt.
bei meinem Gigabyte ist es Wurscht ob ich native oder das andere rennen laß^^


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Vergleich einer Corsair Force F120 auf einem AMD System mit SB700 und 
einem Aktuellen Intel i5 System mit P55 Chipsatz. 
Die Benchmarks wurden zur Verfügung gestellt vom User Hulkhardy1. Vielen dank an dieser Stelle.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|| AMD System || Intel System ||


   Besonders in den 4K Lese/Schreibwerte sieht man am besten die Überlegenheit des neuen Intel Systems im Vergleich zu einer alten AMD Southbridge.
Fazit : Mit einem neuem System inkl. modernem Sata Controller ist nochmal ein bisschen mehr Leistung aus der SSD zu kitzeln.​


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Oh, kleines Problem, das sind die Werte vor dem besagten Einbruch und der SB700. Der intel Bench ist nach dem Einbruch der SSD, ich denke aus diesem Grund kann man sie nicht vergleichen. Ich schau mal ob ich noch einen Screen habe von der SB700 nach dem die SSD in die Knie ging. edit: so hir @roheed der Screen.


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

alles klar ist eingepflegt und der Text wurde angepasst 
Echt krass wie schwach die alte SB700 ist/war.

kennst den post noch? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2345617-post109.html
hast die Stromsparfunktionen schon aus?


Ps bin mal gespannt wer den 1000 post schaft XD


----------



## Pikus (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Öhm... Leute... ich weiß nicht, ob das schonmal angesprochen wurde, aber in dem Video im ersten Post steht statt hulkh*a*rdy1 hulkh*u*rdy1


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

oha Fu** ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen das man ihn mit "A" schreibt verdammt ^^
aber danke für den Hinweis. falls ich das video mal weiter verfolge/ausbau werde ich das ändern.

Aber mein YT Konto sagt mir, dass es nicht auf sehr großes Interesse stoßt


----------



## Pikus (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Is mir ja nur grad aufgefallen, als ich hier ein wenig gestöbert habe 
Ich wüßt gern mal, was hulkhardy dazu sagt 

auf jeden fall liefert ihr hier top arbeit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Und  @roheed und du denkst das es niemand genau liest, @Davin's Theorie beweist damit das Gegenteil, hehehhehehe


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hehe vielen dank 
wäre ja aber auch schlimm wenn man die 5 Wochen Arbeit nicht in der Qualität der Arbeit sehen würde 
Aber stimm dir voll zu, Hulkhardy1, Vaykir und ich geben eine gute nummer ab und veruschen unser bestes zu geben.

welch wunder das ich das hier auch falsch hatte XD  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2453447-post989.html

Habs aber geändert. Sry Hulk ^^

PS. noch vier post, top die wette gilt^^


----------



## Pikus (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Na klar lese ich mit 
habt ihr eigentlich irgendein "Ziel" oder testet ihr immer weiter...?


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ziel ist es nur : Die geile SSD Technologie an den mann zu bringen^^
Also ich will die leute einfach nur aufklären über diese technik. 
ein direktes ziel habe ich nicht außer die Meinungsbildung etwas zu fördern ^^


EDIT:::: na schau an, keiner will den #999 machen weil er es dann nicht mehr schafen kann^^ doppelpost verboten!


----------



## Pikus (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ah, okay 
Dann wünsche ich noch viel spaß dabei 
ich werd natürlich auch weiter mitlesen, wenn auch still


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Wir wollen nur immer am Ball bleiben das ist unser Ziel. Weil die SSD Technik ist noch  relative neu da gibts ständig irgend welche Probleme Änderungen neue Controller. Wie jetzt der SF Controller mit integrierten Komprimierung. Das war nicht der letzte Streich der Hersteller da kommt noch einiges nach und wir sind dabei und jeder der sich uns anschließt! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich 1000'ster Post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

vielen dank 
Wir werden versuchen dich nicht zu enttäuschen 

Juhu 1000 post?!

LLOOOOOOLLLLLLLL zwei idioten ein gedanke aber nein hulk hat gewonnen ^^ Glückwunsch 
Als kleine Wiedergutmachung das ich deinen namen falsch geschrieben habe^^


----------



## Pikus (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Da habt ihr aber auch noch eine menge vor euch, eben weil die Technik ja noch sehr jung ist... aber ihr macht das schon 

gratz zu den 1000Posts


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

1003 neeeeeeeeeeiiiinnn!!
egal ich hab die schnellste ssd


----------



## Robi-G (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wir wollen nur immer am Ball bleiben das ist unser Ziel. Weil die SSD Technik ist noch  relative neu da gibts ständig irgend welche Probleme Änderungen neue Controller. Wie jetzt der SF Controller mit integrierten Komprimierung. Das war nicht der letzte Streich der Hersteller da kommt noch einiges nach und wir sind dabei und jeder der sich uns anschließt! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich 1000'ster Post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Controller mit Komprimierung? 
Wenn ich mir die Startzeiten der Programme in youtube vids so ansehe,frage ich mich wo das hinführen wird. Irgendwann werden dann die Progs so komplex,dass die Ladezeiten wieder gleich sind wie heute mit hdd's


----------



## biggiman (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Moin heute gibt es bei einem Live-shopping Anbieter die Vertex2 180GB für 265€ inkl. Versand falls es wen interessiert  !

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

Zu technischen und P/L-Fragen bitte an die "Thread-Admins" wenden ;D


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hui sehr geiles Angebot. 1.44€ pro GB is schon net verkehrt.
Dass die Vertex2 ne sehr gute SSD ist, weis jeder, der die erste Seite des Threads gelesen hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Man ich hab vor 3 Monaten noch 299€ für meine Corsair Force 120GB gezahlt! So hab jetzt die H70 eingebaut, der ist sogar besser als der Noctua. Werd heute mal richtig den Marvel Controller austesten und schauen in wie fern der Probleme macht! Mit den dazu gehörigen Benchmarks natürlich!


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Warum den Marvell?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ein Bergsteiger wurde mal gefragt warum er den auf den Berg (K1) steigen will, seine Antwort, "Weil er da ist!".


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Man sehen, wie schnell der bergsteiger wieder unten ist


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



biggiman schrieb:


> Moin heute gibt es bei einem Live-shopping Anbieter die Vertex2 180GB für 265€ inkl. Versand falls es wen interessiert  !
> 
> ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!
> 
> Zu technischen und P/L-Fragen bitte an die "Thread-Admins" wenden ;D




Und wenn ihr euch ein bischen zusammen reisen würdet, 
hätte dieser eintrag ne chance nicht sofort wieder unterzugehen^^

In diesesem Sinne, lass ich ihn schnell nochmal aufleben
Der Preis ist echt der hammer. Für meine F80 hab ich schon 210€ hingelegt gehabt...vor drei monaten versteht sich XD


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich wil mit Hulk aber nicht zusammen reisen. wüsste auch gar net wohin 
ja ich bin gemein, ich weis.

@hulk
was macht der marvell controller test?
ich tippe auf "der ist mist, ich nehm den alten"


----------



## biggiman (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich habe eben noch erfahren, dass Zackzack! wohl ein Ableger von Alternate sein soll. 
Was ja nicht verkehrt ist wenn sich einer nach der Seriösität des Anbieters fragt  .


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

haben aber netet angebote da, die leute. glaube die pack ich mir mal in meine favs rein. vllt findest man da mal das ein oder andere brauchbare schnäppchen.


----------



## biggiman (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

übrigens ist die extrememory heute bei computeruniverse.net versandkostenfrei !!!
und mit dem gutscheincode FWGLIYN  kann man als neukunde 5€ bei der ersten bestellung sparen


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wir sollten Biggiman zu unseren neuen Preissuchmaschine für SSD ernennen 
Der hat soviel ahnung wo es wann welche schnäppchen gibt wie wir von der Technik...
mach weiter so, den einen oder anderen neukunden im bereich SSD wird das eine
oder andere schnäpchen machen können. mir reichen meine 90gb so dicke das ich grad 
nicht mit einer neuanschafung liebäugle!


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hehe bei mir sind jetzt schon 130GB voll.
Wird wohl bald zeit für ne zweite.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich weiß beim besten willen nicht wie man das schaft ohne games musik und filme drauf zu horten^^
glaub mein max wert lag mal bei 55GB XD und da lag sogar COD7 auf der SSD


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

wer sagt, dass bei mir keine games drauf sind.
und ich mache sämtliche prgramme drauf.
guck mal was die ganzen benchmarks von futuremark ab 2001 fressen. da biste mit nen paar gig locker dabei.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Soooo, Marvell Test beendet. Also aller erstes muss ich sagen das der Marvell im 3G SATAII Modus sehr bescheidene Werte liefert. Im 6G SATAIII lief er soweit rund allerdings fordert ihn meine Corsair Force auch nicht sonderlich. 

Einen seltsamen Effekt hatte ich schon und zwar wurde der Bootvorgang mit dem SATAIII Modus extrem beschleunigt. Als das wie @Vaykir mal gepostet hat das sich das Logo mit den Farben nicht zu ende aufbaut hatte ich auch aber nur beim SATAIII Modus, auch die Bootzeit hat sich um bis zu unglaubliche ca. 4 Sekunden verringert. Dies habe ich mehrfach getestet um einen Zufall aus zu schließen. 
Ich habe auch einen Screen mit GPU-Z bei gefügt um zu zeigen das sich der PCIe Slot auf x8 Lines reduziert hat, die abgezweigten 8 Lines wurden dem SATA Port bei gefügt um ihn auf 6G zu trimmen.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Interessant, dass es bei dir schneller geht.
Hast du alle anderen Laufwerke denn abgeklemmt und sata-3gb im bios deaktiviert, oder sata6gb zusätzlich aktiviert?
weil eigl müsste die initialisierung des controllers mehr zeit in anspruch nehmen, es sei denn es ist ein und der selber controller  dann würd das durchaus sinn ergeben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Ich musste umstecken da der Marvell Controller extra zwei gesonderte SATA Steckplätze hat. Um von 3G auf 6G zu schallten, also von SATAII auf SATAIII musste ich lediglich im Bios den Turbo Modus für den Marvel Controller aktivieren, dann hat er 8 PCIe Lines zusätzlich bekommen. Die Initialisierung hat vielleicht 1-2 Sekunden gedauert, da war der Marvell schneller als der Intel P55. Was mich am meisten überrascht hat war die viel schnellere Bootzeit mit dem Marvell, man sah es ja auch am Aufbau des Logos obwohl beim Benchen keine besonderen Werte zu erzielen waren. Ist alles noch ganz schön seltsam mit dem Marvell????


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Benchmark's, Diskusions und Hilfethread*



roheed schrieb:


> nu gut, extra nen neues thema deswegen werd ich nicht anfangen^^dachte man kann es direkt hier einfügen.
> 
> Ein backup einer HDD würd ich nicht auf eine SSD einpielen.
> wenn du von einer SSD auf SSD spiegelst sollte es gut klappen.
> ...


Tja, daß mit dem SSD auf SSD spiegeln geht leider nicht!
Ich hatte bei Computerbase gelesen, daß es einer mit dem MiniTool Partition Wizard Home Edition versucht hat. Nun habe ich das auch mal ausprobiert.
Fehlanzeige! Im wahrsten Sinne: "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key."

Was hat das zu bedeuten bzw. was mache ich falsch?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Hast du auch im Bootmenü die richtige Reihenfolge ausgewählt. So das er von dem richtigen Laufwerk booten kann?


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hast du auch im Bootmenü die richtige Reihenfolge ausgewählt. So das er von dem richtigen Laufwerk booten kann?


Jetzt schon 
Bin nun etwas weiter gekommen. Das Wizard Tool startet nun nach dem Neustarten, bricht aber nach einer Fehlermeldung ab. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist ein Fehler auf meiner "C SSD". Ich solle ein "system check" oder so ähnlich ausführen. Er startet dann neu. 
In Windows angelangt zeigt er mir keine weitere SSD (eigentlich als F-Laufwerk formatiert/angelegt in der Datenträgerverwaltung) an.
Möglicherweise bediene ich das Programm auch falsch. Dacht, daß wäre sooo einfach...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Warte mal bis @roheed online ist, der kennst sich da besser aus. Weil ich hab grad keine Ahnung was bei dir net stimmt.


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Warte mal bis @roheed online ist, der kennst sich da besser aus. Weil ich hab grad keine Ahnung was bei dir net stimmt.



Ja okay

Hier noch ein Hinweis: das Programm bricht bei der Kopierung (Schritt 1 von 4) ab, spuckt den Fehlercode 36 aus und sagt daß Fehler auf der Partition sind (ich vermute die "C SSD").


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

hi klaerchen, 
ich komm jetzt leider nicht ganz mit was du gemacht hast 

-hast du ein backup deiner SSD gemacht und dieses backup auf die neue SSD installiert?!

ps. pls lieber eins nach dem anderen statt alles auf einmal in den post quetschen


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> hi klaerchen,
> ich komm jetzt leider nicht ganz mit was du gemacht hast
> 
> -hast du ein backup deiner SSD gemacht und dieses backup auf die neue SSD installiert?!
> ...


Nö, eben nicht Ich dachte wirklich, daß man mit dem Wizard Tool "einfach" kopieren kann. Sprich von der einen SSD (Windows + Programme) auf die neue SSD (leere) spiegeln kann.
Aber Deiner Frage nach zu urteilen geht das wohl so nicht...


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

dann haben wir vlt anneinander vorbeigeredet 

Mein geheimtip...
lad dir Acronis True Image Home 2011 rum.
Mit dem kann man eine SSD auf eine andere SSD klonen.
wenn das nicht geht, backup machen und auf neue restore.
Habs so schon selber x mal gemacht. auch von SSD auf HDD läuft perfekt.

PS: das ding gibts auch als 30 tage demo ohne Einschränkungen 
Aber wie immer gilt, wenn euch das programm gefällt, supportet die Hersteller. 
Das Prog ist echt goldwert.


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> dann haben wir vlt anneinander vorbeigeredet
> 
> Mein geheimtip...
> lad dir Acronis True Image Home 2011 rum.
> ...


Okay, werde es mal mit dem Acronis versuchen. Melde mich morgen wieder... oder auch schon später, wenn's schief läuft

Hoppla: Wird das auf die "C:/ SSD" installiert oder wie?


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> dann haben wir vlt anneinander vorbeigeredet
> 
> Mein geheimtip...
> lad dir Acronis True Image Home 2011 rum.
> ...




Keine Ahnung ob das geht, aber kann ich damit auch meine HDD auf eine SSD Clonen?
Also das komplette Windows? Eher nicht oder?


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Hoppla: Wird das auf die "C:/ SSD" installiert oder wie?


Ha wär von vorteil^^ Also auf die Quelle nicht der Ziel SSD.
wieso fragst du?!



> Keine Ahnung ob das geht, aber kann ich damit auch meine HDD auf eine SSD Clonen?
> Also das komplette Windows? Eher nicht oder?


ja auch das würde gehen, aber davon wird eigentlich abgeraten!
Probieren kannst es ja mal aber von mir aus ...
Windows stellt beim setup einige dinge für die SSD um die du sorum halt verlieren würdest.
Abgesehen davon kann es dir den alignment kaput machen! Aber wie gesagt ein versuch wärs wert


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Da lass ich es lieber 

Ist aber immer so ätzend...windows installieren an sich ist ja kein Thema, aber die ganzen Programme erst mal wieder zu finden teilweise...die einem erst nach und nach wieder einfallen.
Naja


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ging mir auch so, glaubs mir 
Aber mit einer SSD flutscht alles nur so durch, da macht installieren fast schon spaß^^
Schon wieder Neustart? ha wenn juckts das ding ist ja so schnell, da machen sogar neustarts spaß^^ernsthaft


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> Ha wär von vorteil^^ Also auf die Quelle nicht der Ziel SSD.
> wieso fragst du?!


Kann ja sein, daß sich das Programm bei seiner Arbeit selbst behindert und man das von einer dritten Quelle machen müßte (wäre zwar umständlich, aber in Computerbranche wohl normal ).
Außerdem hätte es ja der Grund für das nicht-funktionieren des Wizard Tools sein können. Gibt's da bis jetzt keine "idiotensicheren Alternativen?


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

ich find acronis mehr als Idioten sicher ^^

lad dir es beim hersteller runter, 
installier es auf die Windows SSD
Clon die SSD oder mach ein backup von ihr. 
Spiel das backup auf die neue ssd. falls klonen geht fällt das ja sogar weg.

alte ssd weg, neue als primäre boot platte einrichten.


EDIT::::::::
so sieht das ganze ungefähr aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> ging mir auch so, glaubs mir
> Aber mit einer SSD flutscht alles nur so durch, da macht installieren fast schon spaß^^
> Schon wieder Neustart? ha wenn juckts das ding ist ja so schnell, da machen sogar neustarts spaß^^ernsthaft




Geht eher darum, die Fülle an Programmen die sich innerhalb des letzten Jahres bei mir so angesammelt hat, die einem gar nicht erst einfallen...erst wenn man sie brauch...und dann hat man den Namen vergessen


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

mach anfangs nur das nötigste drauf! zumüllen kommt dann schon von ganz allein 
Ich weiß schon was du meinst, mir ist auch noch nach 4 wochen aufgefallen, hoppllaa
da hat ich doch mal ein gutes tool...Aber alles halb so wild. 
wenn du noch die setup files hast, kannst die ja auch wegsichern und dann eins 
nach dem anderen durchklicken. bzw auch gleichzeitig^^ hab auf der ssd teilweise
4 progs gleichzeitig installiert. juckt die ssd nicht. wie gesagt flutscht alles nur so durch


EDIT::::oder mach dir nen screenshot von deinen aktuellen tools (falls möglich) das kann dir dann auch auf die sprünge helfen falls es mal happert^^
Hab grad geschaut...ich hab auch gut über 60 bench überwachung und sonstige tools drauf---kann deine "unlust" schon sehr nachvollziehen.


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> ich find acronis mehr als Idioten sicher ^^
> 
> lad dir es beim hersteller runter,
> installier es auf die Windows SSD
> ...


Okay danke (auch für das Bild)
Kann ich das Backup einfach unter Windows Systemwiederherst. machen?


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



> Kann ich das Backup einfach unter Windows Systemwiederherst. machen?


du verwirst mich  nein du kannst/sollst das backup mit acronis machen.


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



roheed schrieb:


> du verwirst mich  nein du kannst/sollst das backup mit acronis machen.


Gut das ich gefragt habe, war nämlich auch verwirrt
Also gut, dann versuche ich's mal. Berichte dann Dir und den anderen (anonymen) Lesern.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

also nochmal eine klare anweisung. 

1. Acronis True image 2011 runterladen, installieren, starten
2. Mit acronis Platte clonen, zumindest versuchen
3. wenns nicht geht kurz mal melden dann schau ma weiter


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

@roheed
Klonen geht in der Testversion nicht!


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

dann nimm die backup funktion, am besten auf ne externe und dann wieder melden


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*

Erledischt Habe aber nur eine interne Seagate, die tut's bestimmt auch.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

mit dem menüpunkt "Rescue Media Builder" eine Bootfähiges medium erstellen.
bevorzugt CD oder USB stick. Ja die interne tuts auch


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

1) Alte SSD abklemmen, neue dran...
2) nun von dem vorhin erstellten Medium Booten
3) Restore Funktion von Acronis nutzen
4) Quelle ist die Backupfile von deiner Seagate
5) Ziel --> deine Neue SSD
6) wenn er fragt ob und wohin er den MBR herstellen soll
dieses bejaen und den MBR auf die SSD schreiben

7) fertig
8) im bios die Boot Priorität auf die SSD legen, speichern und beenden
9) Kiste einschalten/neustart abwarten und normal sollte dein Windows nun ohne faxen zu machen
von der neuen SSD starten


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> mit dem menüpunkt "Rescue Media Builder" eine Bootfähiges medium erstellen.
> bevorzugt CD oder USB stick. Ja die interne tuts auch



Auch erledigt.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

gut dann pls #1048 beachten...
wenn du fragen haben solltest kannst sie gerne vorher stellen.

auf der hdd hast aber kein windows oder?!


----------



## klaerchen (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> gut dann pls #1048 beachten...
> wenn du fragen haben solltest kannst sie gerne vorher stellen.
> 
> auf der hdd hast aber kein windows oder?!


Auf der Festplatte war kein Windows. 
Der Ablauf ist aber etwas anders als Du es beschrieben hast, bin aber dennoch ans Ziel gekommen! (Ein bißchen mitdenken kann ich auch )

Hat alles geklappt! Und bis jetzt läuft auch alles.

Dankeschön!



PS: Vielleicht sollten wir/Du das mal sauber abschreiben und mit in die FAQs dieses Fadens mit hineinnehmen?

PPS: Als Anhang noch die Leistungsdaten der Extrememory.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

die werte sehen soweit aller erste sahne aus 
hab mir schon langsam sorgen um dich gemacht weil du solang off warst XD
Aber freut mich das es am ende geklappt hat. 

Nur das wir uns richtig verstehen, du hast jetzt ein clon deiner alten ssd 
auf die extrememory gemacht und rennt alles wie vorher?

hmm eigentlich hab ich das schon dokumentiert...nur nicht ganz so perfekt ins detail.
siehe hier



> Wie setzte ich meine SSD zurück? (Secure Erase @ Sandforce SSD's)
> 
> Eine gute Anleitung für Sandforce SSD wie man diese zurücksetzt findest du hier --> Klick mich
> Ergänzend möchte ich hierzu eine kurze Zusammenfassung vorstellen:
> ...


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

sry fürn doppelpost aber ich wollt nicht alles in einen reinquetschen^^
@klaerchen
ich habe deinen Bench natürlich auf der startseite verlinkt,
wäre nice von dir wenn du deinen post noch auf diese art aufpäppeln könntest

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2339380-post6.html
oder wie dein XLR8 kollege ;.)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2438129-post826.html

Ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn du nen neuen Eintrag postest mit diesen angaben
rein für den bench. Wäre auf jeden fall nett von dir wenn du einen teil zum thread beitragen 
könntest, die user werden es dir danken  vorallem weil du eine eher exotische SF SSD hast.

@Hulk
alter schwede schau dir mal die zwei XLR8 an die ich auf der startseite verlinkt habe.
Echt kraß wie sehr man mit dem AMD board Einbussen hat. aber wem erzähl ich das


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@roheed, hast du eigentlich meine Marvell Controller Test von heute mit bekommen, vor allem mit dem Ergebnis das er viel schneller bootet als mit dem normalen Intel Controller? Das war alles ein wenig seltsam. Hab die Test aber mehrfach gemacht und konnte alles reproduzieren.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ja klar die sind nicht untergegangen  
aber klaerchen hatte natürlich erstmal die höhere priorität...

weiß auch nicht was dazu sagen...geschweige den ein fazit zu ziehen.^^
Wenn du denkst sie ist im alltag auch schneller als am intel controller, 
willst du dann dem schnelleren boot zuliebe bei marvel bleiben?!
achja und trim den es wohl nicht gibt nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Ne auf keinen Fall, erstens wegen Trim, (obwohl ich persönlich ja glaube das der SF Controller kein Trim unterstützt) und zweitens bin ich ein zocker und brauch die 8 Lanes für meine Graka. So hat man nix gemerkt das er schneller ist auch die Benches haben das ausgesagt nur eben das Booten war um einiges schneller. Erklären kann ich mir das alles nicht, mal sehen vielleicht bekommen wir mal von einem anderen User Referenzwerte dann kann man das Ganze vielleicht besser bewerten.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ALso bei meinem asus finde ich nix zum thema legacy/native sata.
aber ich hab ja auch keine beschwerden, was meine ssd angeht. hihi

@ roheed
hast mein sata 6gb test auch eingetragen?^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Wann hast du den Test gemacht, shit ging an mir vorüber. Welche Post Nummer hat der Test, das ich net so lang blättern muss.


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@hulk
ich denke der schnellere boot ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass das initialisieren 
schneller/anders verläuft als auf dem intel Controller. Die benchwerte bestätigen ja
das die ssd auf keinen fall schneller angebunden ist.

@Vaykir 
hmm wie ich grad sehe wohl leider nicht, ist mir durchgegangen.
werde ich aber nachholen. auch hulk sein bench sollte ich noch irgendwie einfliesen lassen
auf der starseite.

*@all*
So als Admin dieses Threads möchte ich noch einige zahlen veröffentlichen für die Statistikfreunde unter euch...mich vorne weg XD

Wir haben in den  *6 Wochen* in dem der thread online ist folgende Meilensteine erreichen können.

#1 in den meisten Beiträgen (in dieser ecke des Forums versteht sich) 
#1 mit den meisten Bewertungen (6x5 Sterne)
#3 der meisten hits seit 2007 !!!

## Wurden als zweiter thread überhaupt angepinnt
## Haben ca. 6000 Wörter auf der Startseite zusammengetragen

Die klicks pro 24h konnten wir von anfangs 300 auf 500 steigern und zur zeit sind wir bei unglaublichen 1000 klicks/24h gelandet.

Ich denke wir können zu recht stolz sein was wir in so kurzer zeit erreicht haben  und ist nicht zuletzt dem beinahe 24h Support Team (hulk, vaykir und mich) zu verdanken. 
Es soll auch ein Ansporn sein an alle User, so kann aus einer Schnapsidee die mir übrigens beim duschen gekommen ist^^ was ganz großes entstehen.


*An dieser stelle nochmal ein Riesen dank an alle die zu diesem Erfolg beigetragen haben. Nicht zuletzt den fleißigen (anonymen) Leser dieses Threads*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Das auch @roheed er initialisiert recht flott aber ich hab auch das gehabt wo von @Vaykir gesprochen hat das sich das Logo gar nicht komplett aufbauen kann so schnell wird Windows gestartet. Das hab ich normal nicht. Aber summa sumarum kann man sagen das der Marvell Controller nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Und das bei einem Board von @Vaykir das 300€ gekostet hat. Bei meinem 130€ Board hätte das mich ja nicht gewundert aber so, gibt wohl momentan nix besseres, momentan. Ja toller Erfolg von diesem Thread muss ich schon sagen aber wenn man keine Freude an so was hat dann schafft man es nicht solche Arbeit zu investieren und das merkt man denke ich auch das wir alle Freude dran haben.


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Ich gebs zu, bin einer der anonymen Leser, von Anfang an
Da mich das Thema schon ne weile beschäftigt

Aber freut mich das dein Thread so gut ankommt
Hast dir aber auch wirklich Mühe gegeben, gerade was die stätige Erweiterung angeht.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Jau, ham schon nen dicken Shit hier auffe Schinken gestampft.
Wobei meine Aktivität etwas nachgelassen hat in letzter Zeit, da mein neuer Rechner doch einige Probleme mit sich bringt, die nicht eingeplant waren.

Aber hoffendlich kommt bald die nächste Generation von SSDs und nen anständiger Treiber von Marvell, sodass ich anständig SATA 6Gb fahren kann.


----------



## Junkie2003 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@ Vaykir
welchen treiber hast du für dein mavelcontroller ?!(ich hab soeinen ja auch auf meinem Gigabyte x58a-ud5!^^)
haste den von asus?! oder von mavel dierekt!?


----------



## klaerchen (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> die werte sehen soweit aller erste sahne aus
> hab mir schon langsam sorgen um dich gemacht weil du solang off warst XD
> Aber freut mich das es am ende geklappt hat.
> 
> ...


Naja, "direkt" geklont ging eben nicht, wegen der Testversion von Acronis. Es lief, dank Dir, über einen dritten (Festplatte) als Backup. 
Und bis jetzt läuft es.


> hmm eigentlich hab ich das schon dokumentiert...nur nicht ganz so perfekt ins detail.


Du hast eine Anleitung zum Löschen gegeben. In meinem Fall aber handelte es sich, wie man eine "Kopie" erstellt. 
Wäre schön wenn Du eine kurze Beschreibung über das "Klonen/Spiegeln von einer SSD zu anderen schreiben könntest. Dann würden auch denjenigen geholfen, die genauso wie ich, nicht wußten, wie das geht.

Werde auch noch meinen Benchmark-Betrag bearbeiten und ein bisserl erweitern.

*Bemerkung von heute (03.12)*:
Cubase hat durch die "Umsetzung" ein paar Einstellungen vergessen, bzw. durcheinandergeworfen. Zum Glück nichts schlimmes, aber doch nervig das alles wieder einzurichten.


----------



## Vaykir (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Junkie2003 schrieb:


> @ Vaykir
> welchen treiber hast du für dein mavelcontroller ?!(ich hab soeinen ja auch auf meinem Gigabyte x58a-ud5!^^)
> haste den von asus?! oder von mavel dierekt!?


 

der von der Asus Webseite dürfte der neuste sein.


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

also kleiner ausblick auf die bevorstehenden erweiterungen/änderungen.

1. Hulk sein SATA3 bench irgendwie einfliessen lassen
2. Vaykir sein SATA3 bench einfliessen lassen
@beide allerdings solltet ihr mir, da ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig den überblick verloren habe
nochmal die bench mit einem statement/fazit per PN zukommen lassen. als aussenstehnder kann ich schlecht nachvollziehen obs was bringt oder nicht!

3. Auch wenn ich denke das es eher selten vorkommt das einer von ner alten SSD auf eine neue
SSD umzieht schreib ich mal zusammen wie man den umzug per Acronis bewerkstelligt.
@klaerchen, du meintest allerdings, der ablauf sei bei dir anders gewesen was ich allerdings nicht ganz nachvollziehen konnte! daher --> pls auch per PN aufklären 

So vielen dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit...in diesem Sinne... weitermachen ! XD


----------



## Vaykir (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2450788-post946.html


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

so wünsche ich mir das von meinen Mitarbeitern , perfekte und schnelle Ausführung^^
Dank dir Vaykir


----------



## Vaykir (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Jo und mein Chef is ne Schlafmütze, weil er mein Beitrag übersieht


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Jo wo kämmen wir den da hin, wenn chefs auf einmal aufmerksam werden ^^
Deiner ist es wohl auch nicht, soviel zeit wie du zum surfen hast ;-.)

ich hab ihn gesehen, und sogar meinen senft dazu gegeben...
BEi 50 beiträgen pro tag nur schwer alles wieder zu finden XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Da bin ich ein mal weg und dann ist nix los???? Ok, @roheed hast mein Statement per PN bekommen. Ich hab mich gerade mit einem Verkäufer bei K&M unterhalten, ich glaub ne SSD ist zu Weinachten voll der Renner! Puhhh ich denke, nicht mehr lange und fast jeder hat ne SSD. Das es auf einmal so schnell geht hätte ich nie gedacht. SSD's gibts ja schon ein paar Jahre und kein Mensch hat sich wirklich dafür interessiert. Der SF Contoller und der Preis hat das Blatt total gewendet.


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ich hab den eindruck am we ist immer irgendwie weniger los 
als unter der woche...bestimmt weil die weibchen auch etwas aufmerksamkeit wollen 

hab deine PN bekommen thx, ich schau ob ich es dieses we 
integriert bekomme, wird aber eher schwierig. net soviel zeit dieses we.

Die SSD haben endlich eine psychologischen Preis unterschritten
das sie langsam in aller munde sind. 
Noch vor kurzer zeit war es mir auch noch zu dumm 200€ für 30gb oder so
auszugeben. heute kriegste ja schon 60gb für 100€. das ist schon sehr 
massentauglich.
Ich hoff ja immer noch das die SSD bald mit den HDD verschmelzen.
Sprich 100gb SSD anteil 2TB hdd in einem gerät. seagate hat ja schon 
sowas ähnliches auf dem markt. 
Btw, die SSD ist eigentlich schon uralt, schau mal wiki nach.
da reden sie teilweise von 20 jahren^^


----------



## Overtown (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@ roheed
hier nochmal wie besprochen der benchmark von der Intel Postville @80GB (Intel X 25 M G2)

Hardware: i5 750 ; P55 Chipsatz SATA II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bilde mir ein, daß die Intel minimal knackiger läuft, nicht messbar, rein subjektives empfinden


----------



## Vaykir (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> Btw, die SSD ist eigentlich schon uralt, schau mal wiki nach.
> da reden sie teilweise von 20 jahren^^



dann überleg mal wie alt der gute RAM schon ist.
es wird bestimmt nen paar schlaue leute gegeben haben, die davon auch ne festplatte (ramdisk?) machen wollten, aber der preis is ja immer so ne sache.


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

alles klar, 
vielen dank overtown für deinen beitrag 
werde es sofort auf der sTartseite verlinken.
Rein den benchwerten zu folge würde ich sagen die Intel ist langsamer als eine SF ssd.
Aber es kommt ja hauptsächlich auf das gefühl an und dann auf die benchwerte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Ich hab 1992 für 1 MB Ram Riegel 150DM bezahlt. Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen was eine Daraus gemachte SSD gekostet hätte. Na gut war jetzt kein Flash speicher aber egal im Priinzp hättest du da mehrere 10.000€ bezahlt.


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

70€ für ein mb?^^ kraß... hab damals meine hardware noch nicht selber gekauft von dem her
bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher ^^ ok stimmt ich hatte eh erst '94 den ersten rechner.
und zwar den von meiner schwester ^^ denn hab ich dann auch gleich in regelmässigen abständen
geschrottet XD aber aus mir ist auch noch was geworden ^^

96-99 war ich dann selber RAM dealer, aber meine preise weiß ich heute auch nicht mehr...
jaja die zeit verfliegt...

und heut wird gejammert wenn man für 60 000 mb 100 € zahlen muss XD


----------



## Overtown (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> alles klar,
> vielen dank overtown für deinen beitrag
> werde es sofort auf der sTartseite verlinken.
> Rein den benchwerten zu folge würde ich sagen die Intel ist langsamer als eine SF ssd.
> Aber es kommt ja hauptsächlich auf das gefühl an und dann auf die benchwerte.



aber nur beim schreiben langsamer, aber selbst da nicht weit von den SF´s entfernt , nachdem der Einbruch stattgefunden hat


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ich will jetzt kein fass aufmachen, aber die 4k lesewerte mit 15 mb sind recht mager.
Hulk zb kommt mit nem aktuellen i5 auf ca. 30mb/s
und der wert ist besonders wichtig fürs os und co.


----------



## GmaXimum (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@Vaykir So jetzt mal Butter bei die Fisch...
Du hast die Crucial am SATA2 oder SATA3 Port?
mit ACHI Modus? Wenn man hier mal 2-3 Tage nicht liest gehört man zum alten Eisen bei den ganzen Einträgen. Hast da was wegen der Initalisierung vom Marvell Controller geschrieben.

Wie krieg ich die SSD vor der Win7 installation "Secure Earased" bzw was für ein Programm nutzt Du dafür, hab da selbst ein paar Empfehlungen. Speziele für SSD?

Hab noch meinen "alten" PC oder einen HTPC zum anschließen...


----------



## Overtown (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

nein, bloss kein Fass aufmachen
aber anbei mal meine benchmarkwerte mit der Vertex 2
die sind da auch nicht besser, warum weiss ich nicht, hab alles mögliche versucht, incl. secure erase, neuinstallation, msahci und RST 10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

oha
die 4k werte sind wirklich katastrophe...jetzt wundert es mich nicht
mehr warum dir die intel knackiger vorkommt.


----------



## Overtown (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

jo, und jetzt weisse auch warum ich die vertex 2 zurückgeschickt habe


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

kann ich gut nachvollziehen...aber woran es bei dir lag ham ma glaub auch schon damals nicht 
rausfinden können. Echt schade aber gut das du mit der Intel glücklicher bist


----------



## Overtown (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

es sehe aber nur bei der crucial 4K read werte über 30, die vertex2 sind auch alle konstant unter 20, vor allen aber auch der neue "Kauftipp" XLR 8 von Extrememory
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, daß die Intel hier verschriehen ist


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

boah isch des streßig ^^ wir haben viel zu viele beiträge da sucht dich ja dumm und dämlich^^
aber ich hab den beitrag gefunden denn ich angesprochen habe

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2451111-post953.html


----------



## Overtown (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ja, stimmt, hatte jetzt irgendwie nur auf die AS SSD benches geschaut


----------



## roheed (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

und nein

die intel ist auf keinen fall "verschriehen"
aber ist einfach nicht mehr die aktuellste technik und bevor sie nicht den refresh rausbringen
werde ich sie auch nicht aufnehmen ^^ aber dauert ja nicht mehr lang bis der release raus kommt


----------



## biggiman (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@roheed änderst du in deiner kaufempfehlung in thread 1


> # Extrememory XLR8 | 120GB | AMD
> # Extrememory XLR8 | 120GB | INTEL


in *Extremememory XLR8 Plus*

Das könnte sonst zu Verwirrung bei der Kaufentscheidung führen oder?

unzwar deswegen 

Extrememory

Sind ja zwei völlig verschieden Paar Schuhe .


----------



## biggiman (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Overtown schrieb:


> es sehe aber nur bei der crucial 4K read werte über 30, die vertex2 sind auch alle konstant unter 20, vor allen aber auch der neue "Kauftipp" XLR 8 von Extrememory
> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, daß die Intel hier verschriehen ist



Die Threadschreiberlinge hier meinen, dass es bei den Werten der Extrememory an dem Chipsatz meines Systems liegt mit dem AMD 770.


----------



## Overtown (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@roheed
Ups, ich denke ich weiß jetzt warum meine 4K Werte so schlecht waren bei der Vertex. Da ich gesehen habe, daß Ihr alle Eure Kisten ja mehr oder wenige OC habe ich meine Kiste jetzt auch mal ein wenig ausm Dornröschenschlaf aufgeweckt. Sprich EIST und C1 aus, leicht den Referenztakt erhöht (der i5 läuft jetzt dauerhaft auf 3,0 GhZ), Arbeitsspeicher Profil 1 im BIOS aktiviert (1600MhZ) und e voila: geht der 4K Wert geht (zumindest) bei der Intel in die Höhe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@biggiman 
hmm mist, hast recht...der unterschied ist wohl fast nur das "plus" 
zwischen dem alten controller und der neuen Sandforce serie.
Danke für deinen hinweis, werde es umgehend ändern/erweitern

@Overtown
ja die 4k werte skalieren recht stark mit der Leistung der CPU's.
Und ich glaub hier ist kaum einer unterwegs der seine kiste ohne OC 
rennen lässt.^^ Danke für den Nachtrag, werde deinen Beitrag verlinken auf der startseite


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Overtown, wenn du eine i5 760 hast, der geht ohne große Probs auf 3800.4000MHz! Die 3000MHz die du da eingestellt hast macht der Intel im Schlaf!


----------



## Overtown (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

i5 750
Kenn mich nicht so mit den Spannungseinstellungen aus, ändere nur ungern was daran. Hab alles auf Auto stehen


----------



## Stingray93 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Overtown schrieb:


> i5 750
> Kenn mich nicht so mit den Spannungseinstellungen aus, ändere nur ungern was daran. Hab alles auf Auto stehen




Hier im Forum gibt es einige Howto´s!
Die helfen dir sicher weiter 
Klar ist OC nichts für Anfänger...aber hier im Forum wird einem auch sehr schnell weiter geholfen.
Vorrausgesetzt, man lässt sich helfen, sollte das ganze auch für dich kein Problem sein


----------



## Overtown (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

jo, danke
im Prinzip weiß ich schon wie es läuft. Aber im Grunde genommen habe ich auch nicht soooo den Bedarf an OC. Ich zocke eh kaum noch, meine GraKa limiert ohnehin als dass ich von OC in Spielen was hätte (HD5750) und bei allen anderen Anwendungen ist der i5 @ default mehr als schnell genug


----------



## Bleeder (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Erstmal danke für die tollen Guides was SSD´s angeht,jedoch verwirrt mich etwas

Ich habe heute mein Paket von Hardwareversand bekommen wo unter anderem auch eine Vertex 2 mit dabei war.Geplant ist es, diese dann natürlich als Bootplatte zu verwenden.Brav den Guide gelesen und mir stellt sich die Frage ob ich einfach so dann Windows 7 aufspielen kann,oder ob ich erst doch mit diesem "diskpart"-Tool rumspielen muss.Sorry für diese vielleicht in mancher Augen "blöde" Frage aber ich möchte das von Anfang an richtig machen.

Mein Gedanke war eben:

Windows 7 Dvd rein
Auf die SSD installieren lassen
Die alte bislang C: Platte als Datenspeicher für zb die Auslagerungsdatei etc zu verwenden


----------



## Stingray93 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Bleeder schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die tollen Guides was SSD´s angeht,jedoch verwirrt mich etwas
> 
> Ich habe heute mein Paket von Hardwareversand bekommen wo unter anderem auch eine Vertex 2 mit dabei war.Geplant ist es, diese dann natürlich als Bootplatte zu verwenden.Brav den Guide gelesen und mir stellt sich die Frage ob ich einfach so dann Windows 7 aufspielen kann,oder ob ich erst doch mit diesem "diskpart"-Tool rumspielen muss.Sorry für diese vielleicht in mancher Augen "blöde" Frage aber ich möchte das von Anfang an richtig machen.
> 
> ...




Ist vollkommen richtig, 
-einfach alte Festplatte abklemmem,
-SSD rein,
-im Bios auf AHCI umstellen,
-Windows 7 normal installieren,
-alte Festplatte wieder anklemmen,
-im Bios Boot reihenfolge einstellen,
-paar Sachen die hier im Guide stehen einstellen,
-Spaß haben

Die alte Festplatte muss nicht zwingend abgekleppt werden, ist aber zu empfehlen!


----------



## roheed (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

es gibt keine dummen fragen, nur dumme antworten 

wenn du unter diskpart tool das secure erase meinst, 
nein das mußt du nicht grundsätzlich machen.
einfach SSD einbauen, alte HDD weg.
Ahci an, windows DVD rein installieren fertig




> Die alte Festplatte muss nicht zwingend abgekleppt werden, ist aber zu empfehlen!


doch sollte man, sonst hängt sich das neue Windows in den alten bootsektor der HDD.
wenn du die dann formatierst startet dein windows der SSD nicht mehr. Man kann das zwar reparieren aber muß ja nicht sein!


----------



## Stingray93 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Deswegen sagte ich, es ist zu empfehlen
Nur hab ich die Erklärung nicht mitgeliefert.


----------



## Overtown (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

hm, ich hab mir mal das SSD Life installiert, und siehe da, meine noch zwei Wochen alte SSD zeigt nur noch 99% an (s. screenshot)
Was meint Ihr? Zurückschicken?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Ne den Healthwerten kannst du nicht vertrauen. Also ok, einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



> es gibt keine dummen fragen, nur dumme antworten



da muss ich dir aber mal richtig bessewisserisch und klugscheisserisch widersprechen!

was hälsten von der frage:

*welche farbe hat rot?*

so du bist dran


----------



## windi2000 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ist vollkommen richtig,
> -einfach alte Festplatte abklemmem,
> -SSD rein,
> -im Bios auf AHCI umstellen,
> ...


 
Das habe ich alles verstanden. Beim Installieren wird doch auch unter WIN7 die SSD formartiert? Oder ist das jetzt ein Denkfehler?
Hab hier so viel gelesen , dass man dabei mal ins stottern kommt.
Bekomme meine SSD nächste Woche und wollte dort mit neuem WIN7 diese als Systemplatte nutzen. 
Vielen Dank für einen Tip.

Gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Win7 nutzt bei der Installation nur die schnell Formatierung was ja nur den MBR löscht. Die richtige Formatierung versucht ja Spuren und Sektoren auf der SSD an zu legen und kann sogar zum Ausfall der SSD führen.


----------



## windi2000 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@hulkhardy1, 
dann ist das doch richtig, wenn W7 während der Installation die SSD "Schnellformatiert" und dann das W7-System installiert? Oder was muss ich richtigerweise machen?
Oder kann man das W7 ohne Formatierung aufsettzen indem man die W7-Formatierung abbricht?

Danke für den Rat.

Gruß


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Nur die Partition auswählen, Rest man Win7 selber.
Wobei ich die Partition immer komplett lösche und ne neue mache.
Dann muss er eh formatieren, das passiert aber automatisch.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Ist es eigentlich auch empfehlenswärt seinen Virenscanner auf ne SSD zu packen oder ist davon abzuraten. Ich meine das bezogen auf so ne 60 gb OCZ (für OS , MSO, Firefox, ...) da ja dann auch noch meist vieles auf ner richtigen HDD drauf is. Gibt es dann da auch einen großen Leistungsboost oder hält sich das in Grenzen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Den Virenscanner kannst du ruhig auf die SSD packen, wenn er die SSD absucht ist er natürlich extrem schnell. Bei der HDD sinkt natürlich die Geschwindigkeit wieder.


----------



## roheed (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

hui wenn du mal nen tag nicht on bist kommst dir schon vor wie in einer anderen welt^^
nicht direkt hier, da recht ruhig gewesen aber im rest des forums war ja doch recht 
reges treiben^^
Die hier aufgetretenen fragen habt ihr ja bereits bestens beantwortet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Jo,war teilweise ganz schön was los, so ab 18,00 Uhr hats richtig gekracht, jetzt ist es zum Glück wieder ruhiger. @Vaykir war auch nur kurz mal online. Ich wie ein einsamer Wolf meine Runden durchs Forum gezogen. Was meinst was abgeht ab den 24'sten wenn viele ihre SSD bekommen und andere Hardware. Starker Kaffee und die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen!!


----------



## roheed (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ach ich denke ab morgen hast de hier wieder mehr Unterstützung von meiner seite 
jo ich denke Weihnachten wird hier echt die hölle los sein. zumindest die 2 feiertage dann.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ihc bin atm mit hardware suchen und benchen beschäftigt.
mal gucken was ich bei dem caseking contest so reiße, macht jedenfalls sau spaß.

aber ab morgen früh sause ich hier dann auch wieder rum XD


----------



## Junkie2003 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@roheed
das abklemmen der hdd ist unnötig wenn kein betriebssys auf der hdd ist und du vor dem install die partition auf der ssd anlegst, dann fragt er ob er sich 100 mb abzwacken darf ! wenn du auf die unpartitionierte ssd installst und noch ne hdd dabei hast dann kanns zu probst kommen,muss aber nicht!


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Klar is das Abklemmen der HDDs unnötig, beugt aber möglichen Fehlerquellen vor.


----------



## roheed (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ich sehe das auch wie vaykir...
es dient nur dazu um eine fehlerquelle mehr auszuschließen.
Man muß auch immer bedenken das es auf der welt nicht nur
computer freaks gibt. Es gibt genügend leute die noch nie
ein OS installiert haben usw. von dem her werde ich das so stehen lassen.

So, habe grad gelesen, A-Data bringt eine neue SSD raus, 
die die Crucial in den Schatten stellen könnte^^
ich sag nur 400 mb seq. read


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Link?
mich würds mal interessieren, wie schnell die noch bei 4k werden können.
Warts ab bis die C400 raus kommt!


PS: les deine PN bitte


----------



## roheed (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

es gibt noch keine bench...die info über die Adata findest du hier.
aber wie gesagt ist nichts handfestes...A-Data S501: SSDs mit neuem Marvell-Controller in Kürze? - 05.12.2010 - ComputerBase

antwort auf deine PN folgt


----------



## Robi-G (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

So, back mit neuem System und Corsair F120  Ich liebe das Teil. Firmware 1.1, habe gleich Benchs gemacht, sieht eigtl ganz gut aus.

Stats also:
Corsair F120 GB
Firmware 1.1
Sata 3 (SB 850 auf GA 890FX Board)
AMD Phenom 1090T @ stock Clock
http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3369/unbenannt2kopieh.jpg

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Keine Boot Verzöhrung oder ähnliches. Habe noch keinen AHCI Driver installiert, müsste ich jetzt dann nachholen.

Etwas anderes was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn ihr auf:
>Computerverwaltung>Datenspeicher>Datenträgerverwaltung
geht (ich habe WIndows 7 auf der Corsair laufen), habt ihr dann auch eine 100MB große Partition (für System reserviert)?
Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft keine Partitionen auf meiner SSD vorzufinden, aber oh schreck, es war eine da. Und jetzt?

lg


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

hilfe, marvell controller... erinnert mich irgendwie an einen misslungenen sata6gb benchmark


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



> habt ihr dann auch eine 100MB große Partition (für System reserviert)?



jap haben alle SSDs


----------



## Robi-G (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Gut, dann bin ich beruhigt 
Was sagt ihr zu den Benchmarks - hab gesehen ich liege ganz gut im Rennen (noch)


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ATTO benchmark sagt nix aus. das spiegelt nur die maximal gemessenen werte dar.
mach bitte den AS SSD benchmark.


----------



## roheed (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

und CDM^^
links zu den progs gibts auf der startseite....



> Ich liebe das Teil.


Alles andere hätte mich auch geschockt 
SChjon geil so ne SSD nicht?^^ Jetzt weißt in welchem himmel wir 
schon seit 3 monaten schweben XD


----------



## Overtown (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Vaykir schrieb:


> jap haben alle SSDs



jo, und auch alle HDD´s
Das macht windows so


----------



## roheed (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

jo da macht windows keine ausnahme zwischen einer SSD oder HDD 

sodele auf besonderen wunsch hier wieder einmal ein kleines update...
quelle : Troubleshooting



> Problem Nr. 4
> 
> Ich besitze bereits eine SSD, habe mir allerdings eine neue gekauft und möchte jetzt gerne alles auf die neue Mitnehmen und eine Neuinstallation vermeiden. Wie mache ich das jetzt am besten?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robi-G (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> und CDM^^
> links zu den progs gibts auf der startseite....
> 
> 
> ...




Hell yeah  Also so macht das Arbeiten am PC wieder Spaß


----------



## roheed (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ich sollt glaub einfach mal alle kommentare auf der Startseite sammeln
die ihr im SSD rausch so abgebt, wenn dann welche immer noch zweifel haben
dann weiß ich auch nicht XD thx fürs feedback


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Tja, @roheed, ich mach immer noch mit Freude einen neu Start und bin es bis jetzt nicht Leid geworden, früher war das ganz anders. Wenn da stand "möchten sie jetzt einen neu Start durchführen?" hats mich geärgert oder ich habe ihn später gemacht.  Jetzt fange ich an vor Freude zu jauchzen wenn ich mal wider die Aufforderung lese und nehme das Angebot gerne an, heheheh!


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/71464-info-pcmark05-8.html#post2456978

Liebäugle mit einer neuen SSD was meint ihr zu den 2 im link?


----------



## Vaykir (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Grundsätzlich unterscheiden sich die SSDs mit Sandforce Controller ncih groß voneinander.
Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen sprechen würde. Wenn du das ding hast, erwarten natürlich alle deine Benchmarks.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig SSD wäre es wohl die OCZ Vertex2 120GB, eine GTX580 würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## Vaykir (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Was aht denn die graka mit der ssd zu tun?
oder hast nur begrenztes buget?


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@cashstyle 
mit der OCZ machst du definitiv nichts falsch!
preislich auch recht interessant, eine XLR8 Plus mit ebenfalls dem gleichen controller.

@hulk
ja da muß ich dir recht geben, ein Neustart hat seit der SSD echt an schrecken verloren.
Wenn nicht sogar recht wurst weils so hammer schnell geht.^^


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

so jungs, 
auch wenn ma eigentlich schon nen hacken unter dieses Thema gemacht haben, 
hier nochmal der Selbstversuch zum Thema Leistungseinbruch der Schreibwerte 
bei Sandforce SSDs.

Getestet wurde der Zeitraum von einem Monat! 
*SSD werte nach dem Reset, Anfang November*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*SSD werte aktuell , Anfang Dezember*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Somit dürfte jedem einleuchten, dass wenn die SF SSD einmal voll war, 
die schreibwerte um 50 Prozent sinken. Klingt erstmal saumässig besch...eiden, 
aber ich merk davon absolut gar nichts im alltag. Hab jetzt auch nur gebencht
weil ich ein neugierieger Mensch bin 
Ich bin zwar ehrlich gesagt etwas geschockt, dass der frische zustand nicht mal 
nen Monat anhält, aber ich will auch fairer weise sagen, dass ich meine SSD
nicht grad mit samthandschuhen behandle...warum den auch ^^
Und nein, ich habe nicht gebencht, bin weg vom stoff. Aber als 
temporer Speicher für Archive und sonstiges muss die SSD voll herhalten.

Für mich scheint es wohl so, als ob der SF controller TRIM kennt, 
aber er es der Haltbarkeit zur liebe kaum bzw. gar nicht anwendet
anderst lässt sich dieses bereits lang und breit diskutierte Phänomen nicht erklären!!!!


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Was aht denn die graka mit der ssd zu tun?
> oder hast nur begrenztes buget?



Nichts^^ Nur möchte ich die halt auch habe.



roheed schrieb:


> @cashstyle
> mit der OCZ machst du definitiv nichts falsch!
> preislich auch recht interessant, eine XLR8 Plus mit ebenfalls dem gleichen controller.
> 
> ...



Was den XLR8?


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



> Was den XLR8?


Link findest auf der startseite, ist ein deutscher hersteller.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@roheed, mit dem Trim Befehl und deiner Vermutung muss ich dir absolut bei pflichten. Ist denke ich wie mit GC das ja auch vorhanden ist aber nicht genutzt wird und lauf Sandforce nur für den Notfall integriert wurde, was auch immer das heißen mag. Fazit: Trim wird meiner Meinung nach überschätzt und ist bei weitem nicht der Heilbringer als es von der Industrie dargestellt wird.


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Ja so sehe ich das eigentlich auch! Ich würd sogar vorsichtig behaupten, dass die Nutzung von win7 für SF SSD ebenfalls überwertet wird, da TRIM irgendwas macht...nur halt nicht wirken XD


----------



## Lexx (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> Ja so sehe ich das eigentlich auch! Ich würd sogar vorsichtig behaupten, dass die Nutzung von win7 für SF SSD ebenfalls überwertet wird, da TRIM irgendwas macht...nur halt nicht wirken XD


depp.at frag: wie merkt man das.. ?
an der sinkenden performance.. ?
oderper hexview.. ?


----------



## Overtown (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

sind die beiden oberen read werte nicht ein wenig niedrig?


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@lexx
man merkt das an den Schreibwerten die zu 50% einbrechen wenn die SSD einmal 
voll war...hierzu pls #1135 mal kurz anschauen. TRIM sollte ja genau das verhindern. 

@overtown
Doch leider...aber seit anfang an. Irgendwas limitiert mich
dort gewaltig aber frag mich nicht was, habs in den drei monaten nicht rausbekommen^^
Und ja es ist sata2 weil bei ATTO passt alles und ich komm auf die 270 mb read/write


----------



## Overtown (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

also wenn ich mir die WErte so angucke, verstehe ich nicht, warum die SF SSD´s so gehypt werden. Die Schreibwerte sind gleichauf mit der kleinen Crucial mit 64GB, wo ja vom Kauf abgeraten wird aufgrund der niedrigen Schreibwerte, die Readwerte sind bei der Crucial über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die SF SSDs liefern keine besseren Schreibwerte. Ebenso die Postville´s. Schreibwerte sind hier konstant, anfangs deutlich niedriger als bei den SF SSD´s, hinterher nach dem Einbruch der SF SSD´s sind die Werte höher.s. meine Postville (die ich leider zurückgeschickt habe am Montag (war oberflächlich zerkratzt, Alternate wollte nach Anfrage meinerseits zwar mit dem Preis runter, aber nicht so weit wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexx (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> @lexx
> man merkt das an den Schreibwerten die zu 50% einbrechen wenn die SSD einmal
> voll war...hierzu pls #1135 mal kurz anschauen. TRIM sollte ja genau das verhindern.


was unternimmst du dagegen.. ? manuell trimmen.. ?


----------



## Vaykir (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Also bei mir bricht jedenfalls nix ein und die schreibwerte sind sogar ÜBER den von crucial angegebenen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

*@overtown*
eine durchaus berechtigte kritik 
Allerdings möchte ich hierzu noch einige fakten nennen, 
die ein reiner CDM bench nicht wiederspiegelt bzw. kann.

1. SF legt die daten verschlüsselt ab
2. SF komprimiert die daten somit weniger schreiblast für die flashzellen daher höher Lebensdauer
3. SF scheint nicht zu TRIMen, was wiederrum der haltbarkeit zugute kommt da schreiblast nur 
gemacht werden wenn nötig also beim schreiben und nicht dauernd im hintergrund wie manch andere Hersteller um ja die schreibwerte hochzuhalten
4. Die 60 mb/s nach dem einbruch hat man nur beim benchen...unter windows copy paste sind dieses deutlich höher!
5. viele Alltagstest von grossen Online Seiten bestätigen der SF ein besseres abschneiden als die postvile z.b.

Und nochmal ganz klipp und klar, ich/wir sind keine "Fanboys", ich bin rein von der leistung überzeugt und habe grundsetzlich
nichts gegen Intel Crucial und co. Aber insbesondere bei der Intel SSD, sehe ich es nicht ein diese zu empfehlen, wenn in paar wochen
bereits das update der Postville vor der Tür steht! 

*@Lexx*
Manuelles Trimmen geht bei SF SSD leider nicht. wie den auch wenn schon WIN7 es nicht schaft^^Einzigste abhilfe...über sein ego hinwegsehen und damit leben das die schreibwerte unter den benchprogrammen einbrechen oder die SSD Reseten. Hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht aber eigentlich ist es blödsinn weil man im alltag keinen mehrwert erhält. Auch wenn das reseten mit Backup/Restore in einer halben stunde über die bühne ist.

*@Vaykir*
Jo kein ding, es ist bekannt das Crucial und Intel keinen einbruch der schreibwerte aufweisen.
Am auffälligsten ist es bei den SF SSD. Ich führe das auf ignorieren des Trim befehls zurück.


----------



## Lexx (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

interessant: die schreibwerte bleiben gleich.
die lesewerte brechen aber signifikant ein.. 

screenshots werden nachgereicht.
(vorerst muss ich noch eine verdampfen.)


roheed schrieb:


> 4. Die 60 mb/s nach dem einbruch hat man nur beim  benchen...unter windows copy paste sind dieses deutlich höher!


genau das erlebe auch ich..

ich zitiere: weg von dem stoff.. :-p

und ich orientiere mich nach meinem.. gefühl..
gefühlt ist eine ssd eine "saturn v" 
und meine platten sind beileibe nicht slow..


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

keine HDD der welt kommt auf an das "düsenjet" gefühl einer SSD ran 
was hast den überhaupt für ne SSD? sehe das nicht in deiner Sig oder ich bin blind ^^


----------



## Overtown (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@roheed
ich versuche halt nur kritisch zu hinterfragen. Nachdem ich die Intel aus o.g. Gründen zurückgeschickt habe, habe ich auf Ersatz verzichtet und lasse mir den Betrag gutschreiben. Dafür hab ich jetzt wieder die Vertex 2 @ 120GB 3,5" bestellt, für einen guten Kurs (178 Euronen) 
Sie scheint halt wirklich eine gute SSD zu sein. Worauf es mir ankommt, ist halt eine lange Lebensdauer, die ist bei der Vertex bzw. den SF SSD´s gegeben. Darüberhinaus habe ich für gerade mal 20 Euro 40GB mehr Kapazität im Vergleich zur Postville. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, daß man bei der Postville ja dann noch 20% frei lassen muss (im Gegensatz zur Vertex) ist es fast die doppelte nutzbare Kapazität für gerade mal 20 Euro mehr.  Intel lässt sich die Performance halt entsprechend bezahlen, das ist bei CPU´s ja nicht anders.

Also lt. OCZ Produktseite unterstützt die Vertex Trim nativ. Ich habe aber mal irgendwo in irgendeinem Test (finde ihn nicht mehr) mal gelesen, daß dieser Einbruch temporär ist und es sich um eine Schutzmaßnahme seitens des Controllers handelt, und daß sich die Leistung irgendwann wieder einpendelt. Das ist aber nur bei Benchmarks der Fall.
So, hab den Test wo ich das mit der Schutzmaßnahme her habe nun doch wiedergefunden OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB - Testberichte


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ja also du hast ja jetzt nochmal einige schlagende argumente genannt die eindeutig für die 
SF SSD sprechen egal ob OCZ corsair G.Skill Extrememory und co. 

von dem her wirst du vlt verstehen warum sie auch bei uns an erster stelle kommen 
und dann leicht abgeschlagen erst die Intel SSD. 
Sie ist weiß gott eine gute SSD, aber halt technisch in meinen und vieler anderer augen auch einfach von den SF SSD überhollt worden.
Warten wir den refresh von Intel ab, dann werden die karten neu gemischt ^^

Die werte pendeln sich tatsächlich wieder etwas nach oben ein. 
Das hat uns hulk auch schon bestätigt. Allerdings erreichen sie 
nie wieder (außer durch reset) die alte volle leistung von allein.
Das ist zwar schade, aber nicht weil man was davon merken würde
sondern halt eher das es am Ego kratz^^

vielen dank für deinen link, werd ihn mir mal in ruhe anschauen.


----------



## Overtown (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

bei Alternate ist ja auch schon die A-Data geliset mit 400MB read (seq) und 200MB write (sogar die kleinste). Aber 64 GB für 169 €, hm, eher nicht


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



roheed schrieb:


> *@overtown*
> eine durchaus berechtigte kritik
> Allerdings möchte ich hierzu noch einige fakten nennen,
> die ein reiner CDM bench nicht wiederspiegelt bzw. kann.
> ...



Also die OCZ Vertex2 120GB doch keine so gute wahl!?


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



> Also die OCZ Vertex2 120GB doch keine so gute wahl!?



doch natürlich!


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Vaykir schrieb:


> doch natürlich!



Auf den Satz bezogen:

*@Vaykir*
Jo kein ding, es ist bekannt das Crucial und Intel keinen einbruch der schreibwerte aufweisen.
Am auffälligsten ist es bei den SF SSD. Ich führe das auf ignorieren des Trim befehls zurück.

Wäre es dan nicht besser eine SSD zu nehmen die kein SF Controller hat!?


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Irgendwie lässt mich das Gesprächsthema auch gerade gut schmunzeln.
Die Leistungswerte der SF Controller Platten sind eigl. mit die Besten (vorallem da kostengünstig),
aber inwiefern das jetzt gut/schlecht ist, dass sie wohl doch keinen Trim befehl anwenden, müsste man wohl irgendwie nochmal testen.
Ein bisschen Skepsis keimt bei mir gerade auch auf 

Warten wir mal bis 0900, wenn roheed kommt, oder hulky, wenn der wieder wach is.
Die sind da besser aufm laufenden was Sandforce angeht, weil die beiden so ne SSD haben.
Ich schlag mich ja mit Marvell rum.

Apropos Marvell. Die neue Controller Generation (die z.B. in den neuen ADATA Platten drin ist) soll wohl Trim unter SATA6Gb/s unterstützen und ziemlich gute udn stabile werte liefern.
Hoffe da tut sich auch was in der C400 Reihe von Crucial.


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Irgendwie lässt mich das Gesprächsthema auch gerade gut schmunzeln.
> Die Leistungswerte der SF Controller Platten sind eigl. mit die Besten (vorallem da kostengünstig),
> aber inwiefern das jetzt gut/schlecht ist, dass sie wohl doch keinen Trim befehl anwenden, müsste man wohl irgendwie nochmal testen.
> Ein bisschen Skepsis keimt bei mir gerade auch auf
> ...



Genau die Skepsis meine ich auch^^ Warten wir mal ab was die 2jungs sagen!


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

sry ist 0905 geworden XD

Jungs, lasst euch doch nicht verrückt machen!
Die SF SSD sind mitunter die besten SSD die es zur zeit gibt.
Aus Preislicher sicht sowieso! 
Es ist seit langem bekannt, dass die SF SSD beim schreiben einbrechen
wenn alle Zellen einmal beschrieben waren/sind. 
Der Volle Writespeed ist als temporärer Bonus anzusehen und verfliegt dann 
recht schnell innerhalb paar monate.
Aber selbst nach dem einbruch unter benchprogrammen sind
die schreibwerte teilweise höher als bei anderen SSD. Wie zb.
die Intel Postville. Die Crucial ist natürlich noch nen stückchen besser,
wer also das geld hat, kann sich auch gerne eine C300 kaufen.

Aber ich kanns nicht oft genug wiederholen, im alltag merkt man 
dieses phänomen kein bischen. Die Vertex 2 bleibt daher auf status --> uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Auf deine pünktlichkeit ist einfach kein verlass mehr


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

aber zumindest auf den einen oder anderen Spambeitrag von dir kann man sich noch verlassen


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Ja die Qualität meiner Beiträge lässt nach.
Das ist so wenn man auf die 1000 zugeht.


----------



## Overtown (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

im OCZ Forum Rubrik Sandforce gibt es einige Threads die sticky sind zum Thema TRIM ja oder nein. Demnach läuft das da anders ab, aber das englisch da ist schon sehr englisch, ich verstehe da auch nicht alles
Darüberhinaus scheint es so zu sein, daß die Schreibleistung offenbar nur bei extremer Belastung einbricht, spricht benchmarks, im alltagsbetrieb soll trotz schlechter Benchmarkwerte nichts davon zu spüren sein. Vielleicht ist der SF Controller ja intelligent und merkt, wann man ihn quält oder nur normal benutzt


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Jap, deswegen gelten die Sandforce Controller ja auch nicht umsonst zu den Besten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Also ich kann dem nicht zustimmen das der SF Controller nur unter starker Belastung einbricht. Der Grund ist hierfür, das nach einem SecureErase du die SSD Benchen kannst wie du willst und es gibt keinen Einbruch, erst wenn eine gewisse Menge auf die SSD geschrieben wurde, wahrscheinlich wenn alle Zellen einmal mit Daten gefüllt wurden, brechen die Schreibwerte ein. Außerdem wann willst du im Alltag merken das die Schreibwerte von 170MB/s auf 90MB/s eingebrochen sind.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Da wir noch den "alten" HDD Standard gewohnt sind, werden wir derartige Einbrüche gar nicht wahrnehmen. Warte mal 1-2 Jahre ab, dann sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

overtown hat schon recht mit dem "write Throtteling" aber ist nicht alleine schuld an diesem 
Phänomen! ich schreib pro Stunde power on time ca 1gb ...find ich jetzt nicht soooo wild aber nu gut.
bei ner 90gb ssd ist nach 90h feierabend und alle zellen wurden einmal beschrieben.
wie sich das auswirkt ham ma ja jetzt schon x mal gesehen


@Overtown
ich hab grad mal deinen link gelesen...ich glaub die haben sich auch täuschen lassen und ist nur die halbe wahrheit.
Wenn die SSD einmal voll war ist feierabend! Ob man den zustand nach einem Tag oder halbes jahr erreicht kommt nur drauf an wieviel 
man auf die SSD schreibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Dann sag mir mal warum dieses "write Throtteling" nicht bei einer SSD mit der gerade SecureErase durchgeführt wurde auftritt und das habe ich selber getestet?


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

 mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein^^
 mir fehlt die zündende idee^^

aber auch bei dir haben sich die schreibwerte ja wieder nach oben 
verbessert...auch wenn nicht komplett...das soll mir auch mal einer erklären^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Stimmt, tief Stand war bei ca. 60MB/s und jetzt hat er sich bei 90MB/s eingependelt. Ich vermute das Trim schon eine Auswirkung hat aber es auf einem sehr kleinen Level aktive ist. Da Trim bekannter maßen sehr stark auf die Lebenserwartung geht. Muss ja immer ein ganzer Block ausgelesen und dann wieder beschrieben werden und auf die Dauer summiert sich das ganz schön, was ja auch SF an der Trim Technik kritisiert.


----------



## Texas23 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Danke für alle die sich hier in dieser Rubrik beteiligen. Hab mich wegen SSD durchs I-Net gelesen, hier dann endlich ne gewisse Informationsstruktur gefunden.

Alle fragen konnte ich mir hier aber auch nicht beantworten... 

Wobei ich zugeben muss, mich nicht durch alle 117 Seiten gelesen zu haben, aber durch die ersten 20 ^^

Ich habe mir 2 OCZ Vertex 2 240 GB bestellt... dürften bald da sein. Am Anfang meiner Überlegung mit SSD stand noch die Pciexpress varieante mit einer zusätzlichen 120 GB SSD Sata II, wobei letzte die Systemplatte hätte werden sollen. Nach den ganzen Infos hier hab ich mich dann aber doch für die 2 Vertex entschieden...  die ich gerne im Raid 0 verbund laufen lassen würde.

Zu meinen Fragen:

Ich habe gelesen, dass man im Bios IDE auf AHCI umstellen soll und ggf. noch ein treiber braucht. Bei mir steht es im Bios schon auf AHCI...  momentan sind auch 2 ganz normale HDD´s daran die einwandfrei funktionieren. Mein System hab ich mit ner Win 7 CD vom Hersteller bespielt... bedeutet das jetzt, dass ich keinen AHCI Treiber brauch?

Was mich gleich auf diese Raid 0 Einstellung bringt, wie bekomm ich raus, ob ich ein extra Raid-Controler bzw. auch dessen Treiber brauch? 

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der AHCI Treiber auf der Hersteller Win 7 CD ist und sich automatisch mitinstaliert hat, sonst müsst ich ja bestimmt Probleme mit den jetzigen Platten bekommen, oder? Vieleicht verhät sich das mit dem Raid Treiber auch so?

Ich hab en Alienware 51, zum Board kann ich nicht viel sagen, Dell hat da seine eigenen bezeichungen, im i-net läßt sich da auch nichts finden... MI-7543 Rev 1.0 steht drauf... soll wohl von MSI sein, im Handbuch gibts aber da auch kein Layout oder so....  sockel ist ein 1366. hat en intel x58 chipsatz....  

Hoffe jemand kann meine Lücken mit wissen auffüllen.

Als letztes blieb noch die Geschichte mit dem "Trim"... was grds. der Hauptgrund ist, warum ich von der OCZ Revodrive Pcie abgekommen bin, weil die ja Trim nicht untersützt. Trim hat sich am anfang für mich als ne gute Sache angehört. Iregenwo hab ich dann gelesen, dass dies aber an dem Raid 0 liegen würde. Heißt das mein 2 bestellten unterstützen Trim dann auch nicht wenn ich sie im Raid 0 verbund laufen lassen will?

Eigentlich bin ich da jetzt auch verunsichert ob dieses Trim wirklich ne gute Sache ist...  hab hier was gelesen, dass es auf die Lebensdauer gehen würde...

Ihr seht...   ich hab eigentlich trotz der ausführlichen Info´s am Anfang, eigentlich immer noch kein Plan 

Wer wirklich schön, wenn einer der "Wissenden" mir weiterhelfen könnte...

Gruss und guten Start in´s Wochenende...

ich maschier jetzt erstmal unter die Dusche und dann total übermüdet zum Kaffe trinken ins Büro  

Texas


----------



## Texas23 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Nachtrag...  hab ich vergessen, weiss nicht ob es wichtig ist...   meine alte Sata HDD 1TB soll als dritte und somit Datenplatte im Rechner bleichen....


----------



## Texas23 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

oohhhh man, glaub im Büro schreib ich heute besser nichts^^   die HDD soll natürlich nicht bleichen...  die soll nur bleiben..   also im rechner


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

1. Hi Texas, es gibt nen Edit Button, dann muss mannet wegen Ergänzungen nen neuen Beitrag verfassen.

2. So wie ich das verstehe willst du 2x Vertex2 120gb im Raid0 laufen lassen. Falls dem so ist, stellt sich die Frage nach AHCI Treiber gar nciht, da du im Bios auf RAID stellen und auch Raidtreiber verwenden musst (den Intel RST 10.0.x, is auf Startseite verlinkt). AHCI Technologien werden im Raid angewandt.

3. Richtig erkannt, Trim wird auf keiner Variante von Raid unterstützt, obwohl gestern wer behauptet hatte, dass es wohl bei Intel mittlerweile geht. Ne Quelle habe ich jedoch nicht erhalten, sodass weiter gilt: *kein* Trim im Raid!

Ich hoffe, damit konnte ich einiges klären.


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@texas23

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum 



> Hab mich wegen SSD durchs I-Net gelesen, hier dann endlich ne gewisse Informationsstruktur gefunden.



Vielen dank, dass ist natürlich balsam für die gestresste Autor-Seele ^^

Speziell auf deine Fragen werde ich heut mittag nähers eingehen, 
dafür ist meine pause etwas zu kurz^^aber gewöhn dir vlt bitte an, 
lieber viele kleine fragen zu stellen als mit allem auf einmal in die haustür zu platzen^^
sonst weiß man gar nicht wo anfangen und wo aufhören mit dem erklären.


@vaykir
hast den nachtrag noch nicht gelesen zum thema RAid und trim?
ich hab die zwei gleich mal zurechtgewiesen^^


----------



## Texas23 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Danke Vaykir, grds. hast Du es richtig erfasst, allerdings wollte ich 2 x 240 GB im Raid 0 laufen lassen, so dass ich auf 480 GB komme. Raid 0 eigentlich nur, damit ich eine Leistungsteigerung gegenüber 2 x SSD im normal Betrieb erhalte. In wie weit das eigentlich sinnlos sein könnte kann ich nicht beurteilen, wegen fehlender Erfahrung. Was den Edit-Button angeht... ich dacht ich hätte ihn gedrückt.

Danke auch an roheed, dass Du dich schon mal zu Wort gemeldet hast. Versuch in Zukunft meine Fragen nicht alle auf einmal los zu werden^^

 Bin gespannt, ob ihr Licht in mein dunkles Hirn bringt...  is auch bitter nötig!

Gruss aussem Büro
Texas

das schreiben klappt übrigens wieder so halb^^


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

also wenns dir nur rein um die frage geht raid ja oder nein, 
dann solltest dir vlt den thread hier mal reinschnuppern.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-raid0-sinnvoll-oder-besser-1-grosse-ssd.html

Kurzversion : Leistungssteigerung klar, 
aber im alltag wirkt sich das ganze nicht so brachial aus
wie es auf dem Papier steht. Für das handling vieler grossen
dateien ist ein raid sicherlich interessant. Aber auch nur dann, 
wenn deine Quelle schnell genug ist...
und da nennst mir erstmal eine Quelle die ca. 500 mb/s schaft^^
außer eine SSD kenne ich noch keine 

Also kurz und knapp, RAID nur wenns den unbedingt sein muss, 
eine SSD allein geht auch schon ab wie schmieds katze.


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

nur mal so, ich hab gemessen wie lang mein aktueller PC beim booten braucht: 5,30 Minuten! Eine Minute bis zum Desktop und dann viereinhalb bis der Virenscanner und Firefox einsatzbereit sind^^

Zur Info: Der PC kam vor 7 Jahren für 500€ von Lidl


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



> Zur Info: Der PC kam vor 7 Jahren für 500€ von Lidl



Mein beileid.
Fertig rechner von aldi und co sind eh die größten schrottkisten der menschheit. die sind ja nicht umsonst so billig. oem mainboard, oem speicher, von der grafikkarte reden wir mal gar nicht erst. einzig die cpu is ne normale und dann warscheinlich sogar immer eine der kleinsten aus der generation.
das größte problem bei diesen fertig mülleimern sind aber die tonnenweise unnützen programme, die da installiert werden und keine sau braucht. wenn ich dran denke, was mein vadder alles auf seinem läppi hat... und er wudert sich, dass es so langsam is.


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@vaykir
kannst du dir vorstellen, dass es tatsächlich noch leute auf der erde geben soll
die sich mit hardware nicht auskennen geschweige den in der lage wären einen 
rechner selber zusammen zubauen, der dann am ende sogar läuft ?^^

Also die dinger haben schon ihre daseinsberechtigung. Vielen geht es halt leider
nur um hauptsache billig und für den normalo internet surfer tuns die kisten auch^^

@kaitokid
5,30 ladeorgien kenn ich zu genüge^^
wie kommst du jetzt auf das thema? Oder wolltest du nur auf vorfreude auf deine ssd
mal schaun was dein PC aktuell braucht?


----------



## Texas23 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@roheed

mir gings natürlich nicht nur um Raid oder net Raid...

aber mit dem folgenden... hast Du all meine Probleme gelöst.



roheed schrieb:


> und da nennst mir erstmal eine Quelle die ca. 500 mb/s schaft^^
> außer eine SSD kenne ich noch keine
> 
> Also kurz und knapp, RAID nur wenns den unbedingt sein muss,
> eine SSD allein geht auch schon ab wie schmieds katze.





Jetzt muss ich mir keine gedanken mehr machen...  hab ich en Raid Controler auf dem Board..? en Treiber dafür..? ich brauch ja dann noch nicht mal ne zweite 240 GB SSD... hab die nur genommen, weils mit 240 GB a bisserl knapp wird....

jetzt nehm ich anstelle der zweiten ne 60 GB und mach die als Systemplatte....  und die Grosse ist dann für den Rest 

en extra treiber für das AHCI werd ich nicht brauchen... läuft die ganze zeit ja im Bios eh schon als AHCI...  und beschwert hat sich mein system noch nicht deshalb.

Und Trim scheint ne gute Sache zu sein, sonst hättest du mir bestimmt schon davon abgeraten, oder? 

Also schönes Wochenende...^^ und danke noch mal!!!

Gruss Texas


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

du springst schon wieder zu sehr von thema zu thema 

1. nein nen extra treiber für AHCI braucht man normal nicht, Win7 bringt einen mit.
2. was treibst du das du überhaupt ne so große ssd brauchst?^^
3. TRIM ist grundsätzlich eine gute sache. wir wissen nur nicht so recht was eine
SandForce SSD damit macht^^

@all
also ich denke das märchen vom Write Throtteling kann auch bei seite gelegt werden!
Hab grad meine SSD zum kochen gebracht...
soll heißen innerhalb einer stunde gute 70gb geschrieben, an den werten hat sich rein gar nichts geändert. Diese haben sich nicht weiter verschlechtert im vergleich zum schonprogramm der letzten 4 wochen. Ich hät mal lust Vista draufzumachen und die SSD wieder ne weile zu quälen. 
Ich werd das gefühl einfach nicht los das die SF SSD TRIM ignorieren! Anderst lässt sich der einbruch
einfach nicht erklären.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

In iner stunde 70GB? wie das? wenn du sie quälen willst, dann kopier mal erst 100gb drauf, danach wieder zurück, und während des zurückkopierens, koüpierste schon die nächten 50 wieder drauf. dann hat sie na maximalauslastung beim schreiben und lesen (ok HDD limitiert, bla). das is e qual^^
allerdings nur im sequ bereich.


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

90 mb/s x 60 sekunden * 60 minuten = 324gb/h max was eine SSD schaft


----------



## Junkie2003 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

ich bin echt gespannt wann dein ssd dicke backen macht roheedXD!!
hatte das jetz einen bestimmten grund oder hast du was testen wollen!?
oder warum schiebst du 70 gb an daten hinundher?!


----------



## tobi1111 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

Hi 

Wollte nur mal wissen ob diese daten für eine Crucial Real SSD C300  256GB
ok sind. Ist an SATA 2 Port 1 angeschlossen. Hatte auch schon mal 644 punkte.


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@junkie + EDIT @ Alle
klar wollt ich was testen ^^ und zwar das mit dem gerücht vom write throtteling.
(m)eine SSD verträgt 800 TB beim schreiben. da sind die 70gb ein tropfen auf dem heißen stein^^

EDIT:: insgesamt hab ich heute um die 200gb geschrieben XD Aber alles für die Forschung^^
Bin einfach zu neugierig. Umso schwachsinniger find ich da die tips mit denen man paar
MB pro stunde SSD gespame abschält. Alles nur unnötige Panikmacherei in meinen Augen. 
Ich sehe das so, man fährt nen Ferrarie der 40 L/100 km verbraucht und dann den tip bekommt
..jaaaa aber mach ja die Klima aus...die verbraucht unglaubliche 0.5 L/100 km ^^

@Tobi
Auf der startseite sind ergebnisse anderer user verlinkt. 
auch eine C300. Für mich sehen deine werte mehr als normal aus 

@All
So ich wollte ja den Vista test machen...
ging aber leider nicht weil Vista 32bit sowie auch 64bit im desktop modus nur 
gesponnen ham! Konnte nichts öffnen, hatte kein i-net zugriff usw. 
Habs dann jetzt genervt aufgegeben. Keine ahnung ob das jetzt direkt mit der SSD
zusammenhängt. so ein mist!
Btw, hab jetzt mein Win7 backup *OHNE * ein secure erase eingepielt!
Wollt nur schaun ob sich die werte wieder erholen. Aber nichts gibts...
eine SSD vergisst wohl nichts XD Also somit ist klar, die jungfreulichen 
schreibwerte erhält man nur durch ein Secure Erase. das reine Formatieren bringt gar nichts!


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*



tobi1111 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wollte nur mal wissen ob diese daten für eine Crucial Real SSD C300  256GB
> ok sind. Ist an SATA 2 Port 1 angeschlossen. Hatte auch schon mal 644 punkte.



alles in butter damit.
mit firmware 0002 hatte ich 655 punkte, aber da war die noch tau frisch. jetzt im zugemüllten zustand lümmelt die irgendwo zwischen 620 und 640 rum. die werte variieren auch teilweise hin und her. liegt aber alles mehr als im grünen bereich.

und wie biste damit zufrieden? geht ab wie hulle das ding, oder?


----------



## tobi1111 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

@Vaykir

Ja geht ab wie sau die ssd. Hatte vorher ne Intel Postville ist schon nen unterschied. Hatte die Platte erst an port 5 und dann port 1 hätte nicht gedacht das das 20mb read ausmacht. Schade ist nur das mit SATA 3 aber was solls läuft ja auch super auf SATA 2.
Du hast mich erst auf die idee gebracht das monster zu kaufen.


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] SSD: Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema*

hey tobi, 

hier der vergleich von vaykir zum thema SATA3
bringt eigentlich mehr nachteile als vorteile...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2450788-post946.html

Echt ohne schei**? Man merkt einen untschied zwischen der 
postville und der Crucial? Kraß...wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## tobi1111 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hi roheed

Ich weiß nicht ob es normal ist aber mein system startet schneller. 
Kopieren von SSD nach externe(Raid0) oder aber auch lesen von externe alles geht schneller.
Und ich hab diese SSD genau mit dem selben Programme Games etc. voll gepackt.
Hab selbst SATA 3 getestet wollte mich selbst überzeugen, sind aber mehr nachteile als vorleile, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## Seven (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier mal ein CDM Bechmark von meiner ADATA S599 256GB mit SF1200

955BE, 4Gib RAM, MA770T-UD3P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Seven
alles klar, vielen dank für deinen Beitrag zu diesem Thread 
Verlinkung auf der Startseite erfolgt unmittelbar.


----------



## Overtown (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort
Intel Postville ging ja bekanntermaßen zurück, Vertex2@120 GB 3,5" ist da.
Also es scheint mir so zu sein, daß die erste Vertex2 die ich hier hatte irgendwie nicht richtig rund gelaufen ist. Die ich jetzt hier habe läuft wesentlich besser, bzw. rennt wie Sau.

Um es mal in Zahlen darzustellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die werte sehen Bombe aus 
Und merkte noch nen unterschied zwischen der intel und er Vertex2?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die Werte sind eigentlich normal für das 100MB File aber um eine richtigen Vergleich zu bekommen benutze bitte das 1000MB File. Ist mir auch schon passiert und hab dann einen Anschiss von @roheed bekommen!!! Er hats wohl bei dir noch nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Overtown (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

OK, wusste nicht der der Unterschied soooo groß ist, ist ja ein richtiger Einbruch bei 4K. Wollre das 100MB file nehmen aufgrund der geringeren Belastung für die SSD


@roheed nein, rennt gut, wie geschmiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo habs schon gesehen das er nur die 100mb genommen hat 
anderst wären die hohen 4k werte ja auch nicht zu erklären.
Aber ich wollt mal nicht so kleinlich sein  bei dir wars auch nur, weil du so von deinen 4k werten geschwärmt hast und dann wollt ich dich drauf aufmerksam machen XD
Die werte sind immer noch mehr als gut, testfile hin wie her.


EDIT, 
jetzt weißt auch warum ich so verwundert war, dass du nen unterschied zwischen Intel und OCZ wahrnehmen konntest ^^
Ich denke jede SSD die man sich zur zeit kauft, wird man nen unteschied nur auf dem Papier/bench feststellen können


----------



## Murdoch (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier meine Werte.

Nicht so der Knaller wenn ich mit den anderen vergleiche, aber auch nicht so weit davon entfernt dass ich was falsch gamacht habe oder?


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich versteh deinen Beitrag nicht so recht :-I)
was soll an diesen werten schlecht sein? Sie sind mehr als top für eine Sandforce SSD.


----------



## Murdoch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naja habe eben nur die reinen werte verglichen und da waren viele Benchs eben etwas besser. zb das 2 beiträge oben ist bei 4k schon besser. 

Aber wenn das gute werte sind bin cih zufrieden dass alles gut läuft.

Das reicht mir.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du hast wahrscheinlich deine CPU nicht übertaktet wir hier es die meisten haben, das hat auch einen Einfluss auf die Werte. Nicht das du jetzt anfängst deswegen dein CPU hoch zu schrauben das hat nur beim Benchmark Auswirkungen. Also wie @roheed schon sagen alles top bei dir! edit: Hier mein Wöchentliches Update in Bezug auf Langzeit Veränderungen bei den Lese-Schreibwerte.


----------



## Murdoch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Alles klar verstehe. 

Daran hatte ich noch nicht gedacht. 

Ist mir dann eh gleich wenn sie normal läuft. Mich hätte es nur gestört wenn es nicht zur norm passen würde. 

Mein system ist komplett hat OEM Takt.  

Bisher lant das auch... zumal ich meint board + CPU im Januar auch guten Gewissens als nicht übertaktet verkaufen kann.


----------



## roheed (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> naja habe eben nur die reinen werte verglichen und da waren viele Benchs eben etwas besser. zb das 2 beiträge oben ist bei 4k schon besser.


du hast das kleingedruckte und vorallem die post dazwischen nicht beachtet^^
Er hat CDM verstellt (testgrösse nur 100mb) das hat mächtige auswirkungen 
auf den 4k Wert. DArüber hinaus, reagiert die SSD auch ziemlich stark auf 
OC versuche wie dir Hulk auch schon erklärt hat. 
Also wie gesagt, alles im Grünen bereich. Kannst ja mal die Testgröße auf 100mb
stellen dann gehen auch bei dir die werte hoch 


weißt was ich früher für nen bench gezeigt hab? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber als die anfragen sich getürmt haben was für eine hammer 
ssd ich den hätte hab ich es wieder gelassen. 
Es soll hier aber nur zeigen, was man mit paar einstellungen an CDM 
so schönes erreichen kann um die leute zu verwirren^^


----------



## Murdoch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ahso,

ich dachte dass sowas aus gründen der Vergleichbarkeit net gemacht wird... daher habe ich die posts dazu auch net gelesen. 

Na bisher läuft auch alles wunderbar. Muss nur noch demnächst nen schalter für meine alte hdd einbauen, dass der pc endlich silent ist und dann ist alles so wie ich es mir seit 1991 wünsche.  

*By the way... wie viel muss ich denn nun wirklich mindestens von meiner 120 gb platte frei lassen? *


----------



## roheed (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du kannst ja die leute schlecht zwingen was sie in CMD einzustellen haben :-.)
Aber mit der zeit siehst schon auf dem ersten blick was da jemand getrickst hat. 
zum Teil natürlich auch aus unwissenheit das es nen unterschied macht^^

du willst ne silent HDD? das gleiche nervige problem hatte ich auch...
Meine Lösung : Ich hab mir zwei 2,5" laptop festplatten von WD gekauft.
Die dinger sind so leise das das suren des blöden Samsung monitor meine
lauteste komponte ist ^^ (_wie diese schätzchen aussehen findest jetzt im anhang_)

Theoretisch kannst sie bis zum anschlag vollknallen!
Du hast eh einen nicht nutzbaren bereich von 10%
der schon reserviert ist! Wissen auch die wenigsten.
Dort drin erledigt der controller alle organisatorischen aufgaben.


----------



## Murdoch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hatte schon eine von denen mal am laufen im rechner. sind nicht wirklich leiser wie meine hdd. Jedenfalls nicht im leerlauf. 

Ich brauche die HDD ja eh fast nie, daher kann ich sie auch einfach baschalten. ... und mehr silent als nicht ON geht nicht.


----------



## roheed (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also echt hut ab wenn  man die kleinen hdd immer noch hört 
dann musst vlt komplett auf SSD umsteigen....die machen ja auch 
eingeschalten 0,0 DB ^^


----------



## Vaykir (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So wieder da vonna Bench Session.
Da darf ich morgen ja nen Paar Beiträge zum lesen nachholen... oh man.
Hoffe Hardy hat geholfen


----------



## roheed (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ach hier in der ecke hab ich glaub recht tapfer die stellung gehalten 

ne bench session?! Ich kenn ja LAN Partys aber Bench party war mir auch neu XD

was habt ihr den gemacht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na ich hoffe @Vaykir du hast dein System so langsam im Griff sonst habe ich bei 3D Mark11 wieder mehr Punkte als du, heheheheh. Sorry aber der lag mir schon seit Tagen auf der Zunge!


----------



## Vaykir (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich war mit nem alten system auf der session. gab sogar nen weltrekord zu feiern 

wieso wieder mehr punkte? hattest du schonmal mehr? bzw wie viel hast du und was für ne graka?

edit:
ah ne 470 gtx.... naja dagegen kann ich net anstinken. die geforce hauen da wegen der besseren tesselationleistung ne ganze ecke mehr punkte raus.
hast du mehr als 5019 zu bieten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

P5431! Das Problem ist das 3D Makr11 so gut wie gar nicht mit der CPU Leistung skaliert. Daher kannst du dein Vorteil nicht so recht ausspielen. Außerdem hatte ich meine Zotac noch recht stark übertaktet, mit Volt Erhöhung bei einem Referenz Kühler, über die Lautstärke beim Bench brauchen wir uns ja gar nicht zu unterhalten.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meinste ich mach das anders? Meine Karte rennt auch bei 1030/1300 anstatt 850/1200, allerdings ohne Vmod, der kommt später 
Und welchen Vorteil? du bist derjenige, der im Vorteil ist, nicht ich. Wie ich schon sagte: die Nvidia Karten haben hier auf Grund der Tesselation Leistung ganz klar die Nase vorne. Evtl können die neuen 6970er mithalten, aber mit ner 5000er Karte haste hier ganz klar den Kürzeren gezogen.

PS: ich hoffe, du hast PhysX aus gemacht, ansonsten zählt dein Score nämlich nicht und du darfst nochmal benchen


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke für den tollen und ausführlichen Guide. Habe mich für die Vertex 2 Extended 120GB entschieden. Sollte demnächst eintreffen. Mal schaun, evtl komm ich am Wochenende dazu das System neu einzurichten. Muss nur noch ne externe Festplatte finden, damit ich mal ein Backup meiner "alten" Daten führen kann


----------



## Stingray93 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich hab um die 7800 punkte ohne großes feintuning ^^ SLI wird ja leider noch nicht unterstützt ohne Mod treiber.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Also ich hab um die 7800 punkte ohne großes feintuning ^^ SLI wird ja leider noch nicht unterstützt ohne Mod treiber.


 
an den punkten sieht man aber, dass SLI/CF aktiv ist und der Benchmark auch damit arbeitet.


----------



## roheed (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen und ausführlichen Guide. Habe mich für die Vertex 2 Extended 120GB entschieden. Sollte demnächst eintreffen. Mal schaun, evtl komm ich am Wochenende dazu das System neu einzurichten. Muss nur noch ne externe Festplatte finden, damit ich mal ein Backup meiner "alten" Daten führen kann



Hi, schön das du den weg zu uns gefunden hast 
Wenns dann soweit ist würden wir uns über ein 
kurzes feedback freuen 

Bis dann


----------



## Junkie2003 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich frage mich nur wie er sli benutzen kann mit 2 ATI karten!?


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hoffe er mein Crossfire


----------



## Junkie2003 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sachmal welche settings nutzt ihr im 3dmark 11!? ich hatte eben bescheidene x1515 als score im extrem test!XD
edit:ah hab gesehen p-mode, komm auf p4861 mit der gtx 470 und 700/1400/1800 takt

nu nochmal ne frage zum toppic! hat einer ne idee ob ne kleine ssd als sysplatte im whs was bringt,bzw ob ich sie damit kille!?!?
die beiträge die ich bisher gefunden habe im netz sind min. 2 jahre alt und da waren die ssd noch lahm und teuerXD


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und dieses "WHS" soll was sein?


----------



## Junkie2003 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

WHS=WIndows HOME SERVER 
eine auf heimanwender angepasste version von win server 2003


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also wie und ob ne SSD von servervorgängen beeinflusst wird kann ich dir net beantworten und auch roheed bzw hardy werden da wohl kaum erfahrungen posten können.

Ich würde aber sagen, dass du das ohne bedenken machen kannst.


----------



## roheed (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@junkie
um was genau geht es dir?!
Ob du mit WHS die SSD totschreibst oder ob sie trim kann?


----------



## Stingray93 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> an den punkten sieht man aber, dass SLI/CF aktiv ist und der Benchmark auch damit arbeitet.





Junkie2003 schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur wie er sli benutzen kann mit 2 ATI karten!?





Vaykir schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er mein Crossfire




Natürlich nutze ich Crossfire,
und ich meine meinen Beitrag so wie er dasteht,
wollte damit nur sagen, das SLI nicht funktioniert im Gegensatz zu CF 
Damit haben (momentan) CF Systeme klar einen Vorteil


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Junkie2003 schrieb:


> hat einer ne idee ob ne kleine ssd als sysplatte im whs was bringt,bzw ob ich sie damit kille!?!?



Kommt ganz drauf an, was dein WHS so macht. Für was möchtest Du ihn denn nutzen? Als Datenbank würde ich keine SSD empfehlen. Da passieren ständig so viele Schreib- und Lesezugriffe, dass die SSD schnell "abgenutzt" wird


----------



## roheed (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ne SSD verträgt um die 800TB an Schreiblast bis sie hinüber ist...
da kannst glaub aber recht viel in ner datenbank schreiben^^


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Klar vertragen die einiges. Wenn du aber nen ordentlichen Zugriff auf deinen Server hast, sind die Daten auch recht flott runter  Deswegen ja die Frage, was der damit anstellen will.
Langzeiterfahrungen dazu habe ich auch noch keine entdeckt. Ich hab auch gerade keine 150-200€ übrig um das mal kurz auszuprobieren -.-

An sich spricht aber nichts dagegen. Geschwindigkeitsvorteil sollte für Server wie Desktop PC gleichermaßen gelten. Der WHS unterstützt meines Wissens nach aber kein Trim. Daher gelten hier wohl ähnliche Warnungen/Hinweise wie für XP.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ stingray
ahh jetzt hab ichs gecheckt. alles klar 

@ mojoxy
langzeiterfahrung kann dir diesbezüglich noch keiner geben, da es SSDs für den endkunden noch nicht so lange gibt, bzw "interessante" sdds. von daher musstes einfach selbst testen. geschwindigkeitssteigerung wirste selbstverständlich feststellen, aber ob die serverzugriffe der SSD zusetzten is nur spekulation.


----------



## Maxst (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey ihr 
Ich bekomm in den nächsten 2 Wochen einen völlig neuen PC und baue den mir zum ersten mal zusammen. Deswegen kenn ich mich nicht wirklich so gut aus.
Ich habe auch eine SSD dazu bestellt, die OCZ SSD Vertex 2 120GB SATA II 3.5". Wenn ich nun alles angeschlossen habe und den PC zum ersten mal starte, dann soll ich ja im BIOS (habe das Mainboard ASRock 870 Extreme3 ATX Sockel AM3 + AMD Phenom II X6 1100 BE 6x3.30GHz Box AM3 125W) AHCI aktivieren. 
Und später schreibt ihr, dass man da einen Treiber für Trimm braucht (ich installiere Windows 7 auf den PC). Muss ich da irgendeinen Treiber davor installieren, oder geht das auch vorher bei dem Board? 
Muss ich überhaupt einen Treiber installieren, wenn ich den PC zum ersten mal starte?
Außerdem gibt es ja schon eine neue Firmware für die OCZ SSD Vertex 2 120GB SATA II 3.5". Kann ich die schon bevor ich Windows installiere draufspielen? Da ja anscheinend Daten gelöscht werden könnten. Wie genau mache ich das?
Sorry, das sind wirklich Anfängerfragen, aber ich will vollkommen sicher gehen.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hui das sind ja ein Haufen fragen auf einmal, also mal der Reihe nach:


> Wenn ich nun alles angeschlossen habe und den PC zum ersten mal starte, dann soll ich ja im BIOS AHCI aktivieren.


Korrekt. Ist zwar nicht zwingend nötig, aber sehr zu empfehelen.



> Muss ich überhaupt einen Treiber installieren, wenn ich den PC zum ersten mal starte?


Wenn du Win7 installierst eigentlich nicht. Das macht es schon größtenteils selbstständig. Für Details würde ich das mal lesen: Klick!



> Außerdem gibt es ja schon eine neue Firmware für die OCZ SSD Vertex 2 120GB SATA II 3.5". Kann ich die schon bevor ich Windows installiere draufspielen?


Richtig Daten gehen dabei vollständig verloren. Du kannst das somit auch nicht während dem Windows Betrieb von der SSD aus machen. Am besten vorher mal die SSD an einen anderen PC stecken und die neuste Firmware flashen. Dann ersten die Windows Installation vornehmen


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Richtig Daten gehen dabei vollständig verloren.



Nö, Falsch!
Daten bleiben, wenn die Firmware geupdated wird.
War bei roheed so, war bei Hardy so, war bei mir so und wir auch bei allen anderen so sein


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Macht der nicht zeitgleich nen secure erase?


----------



## Junkie2003 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Nö, Falsch!
> Daten bleiben, wenn die Firmware geupdated wird.
> War bei roheed so, war bei Hardy so, war bei mir so und wir auch bei allen anderen so sein


jo is so auch bei intel und samsung!

so nochmal zum WHS!^^ 
ich habe vor nur eine kleine ssd von intel (40gb postville gut 75€ bei nem dealer bei mir in der stadt) die reicht vollkommen für das OS, das kein trim beherrst! aber per intel toolbox per kalender möglich!
40 gb sind mehr als genug,(würde auch ne 30gb mit sanforce nehemn nur find keine in dem preisbereich) das os legt immer eine partiton an mit 20 gb für das os und verwaltet den est speicher/platten als ein laufwerk in einem datenpool, was das hinzufügen recht einfach gestaltet und kein raid notwenigmacht!
ich nutze es als datengrab für alle multimedia daten und als backuplösung 
(geht alles automatisch und mit boardmitteln), heist die schreibleistung hält sich auf der ssd in grenzen, da ich zur datenarchivierung natürlich normale HDDs in gebrauch habe, nur ich bin so ssd verwöhn, alle meine pcs im haus haben eine!(eigentlich hat nur meine gamingkiste noch 2 hdds laufen um die games alle installieren zukönnen,rest läuft nur auf ssd )
Nur habe ich das (luxus)problem das der server für mich ne gefühlte ewigkeit braucht um nach dem aufwachen bereit zu sein!
Schade das WHS vail noch nicht raus ist und auch noch nicht feststeht wann es erscheint, das beherst trim, da es Win Server 2008R2 als untersatz hat!
Also bleibt mir nur der selbstversuch! 
werd gerne meine erfahrungen mit euch teilen wenn interesse besteht!


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ah nun weiß ich wieder wo ich das mit dem Firmware-Update vor kurzem aufgeschnappt hatte.

Zitat aus dem Guide von Elementardrache:


> Muss ich auf irgendwas achten bei einem Firmware-Update?
> 
> Ja. Es muss zwingend ein Backup aller Daten auf der SSD angelegt werden, da je nach Firmware-Update der Inhalt der SSD komplett gelöscht wird.
> Zudem sollte die Update-Anleitung des Herstellers genau gelesen und befolgt werden. Vor allem ist darauf zu achten, ob der SATA-Controller im BIOS vom AHCI auf den IDE Modus umgestellt werden muss.


Hat sich für mich auch durchaus plausibel angehört. Das Firmwareupdate vor dem Betriebsysteminstall zu machen kann aber in keinem Fall schaden


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Stimmt, aber der Normalfall ist, dass die Daten da bleiben, falls man keine ******** baut.


----------



## roheed (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@junki*
ja auf jeden fall 
interesse besteht von meiner seite aus. Auch wenn eher wenig leute wohl nen 
server am laufen haben privat 

*@mojoxy*
wie schon mal gesagt, der thread von elementardrachen wurde schon lang nicht mehr
gepflegt von daher sind machne nachrichten nicht mehr ganz so taufrisch.

Bei den Sandforce und Crucial SSD gehen die daten nicht flötten.
Abstürze beim Flashen und dann alles verlieren ist natürlich eine andere Sache!
Daher für Vorsichtigere gemüter auf jeden fall vorher ein BAckup ziehen!



> Macht der nicht zeitgleich nen secure erase?


Nein das auf keinen fall! DAs update läuft sogar auf Windows ebene
und daher wäre ein reset gar nicht möglich. denn kann man nur von hand machen.
und dann auch nur im DOS

*@Maxst*


> Sorry, das sind wirklich Anfängerfragen, aber ich will vollkommen sicher gehen.



jo kein ding, dafür ist der thread ja da um den leuten zu helfen 

nur mal so am rande, hast du den punkt auf der Startseite gelesen?
"1.6 Wie richte ich meine SSD richtig ein (Einbau und Windows Installation)"
Wenn man sich daran hält ist eigentlich alles im grünen bereich.

*@all *
jeder der dies lesen sollte, es ist einfacher für uns wenn ihr viele kleine fragen stellt
als alles in einen thread reinzustopfen


----------



## Maxst (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke für die Antworten! Ja, dass die Firmware alles löscht, hatte ich aus dem anderen Thread entnommen. Deswegen dachte ich, dass ich die vorher aktualisiere.

@roheed: Den Thread hab ich vollkommen durchgelesen. Aber ich wusste nicht, ob es nun besser ist, die Firmware gleich upzudaten oder nicht. Aber wenn ich das auch nach der Windows 7-Installation machen kann, dann mach ich das danach. Muss ich bei dem Firmware-Update irgendetwas beachten? Oder läuft das wie jede Treiberinstallation ab? Muss ich die alte Firmware deinstallieren, oder einfach nur runterladen und installieren?
Oder soll ich die Platte erst an meinem alten PC hinhängen und die Firmware da installieren?
Sonst geh ich komplett nach deiner Anleitung vor


----------



## roheed (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Muss ich bei dem Firmware-Update irgendetwas beachten?


naja die software zieckt übelst rum, aber da wir es alle schon gemacht haben
wissen wir langsam alle wie man dir helfen kann falls es auch bei dir probleme machen sollte. (EDIT zumindest das Corsair Tool^^)



> Muss ich die alte Firmware deinstallieren, oder einfach nur runterladen und installieren?


ne einfach runterladen und drüber bügeln...im weitesten sinne ist es wie einen treiber zu installieren. der rest sollte die Software von OCZ machen 



> Oder soll ich die Platte erst an meinem alten PC hinhängen und die Firmware da installieren?


in meinen augen nicht nötig! wie gesagt normal flutscht das ding durch und nach 
einmal PC aus und einschalten hast die OP schon überstanden XD
Aber normal kriegst eh schon die neuste FW von den Herstellern!
Die dinger gehen zur zeit weg wie warme sämmeln. Soll heißen 
die zwischenlieferanten dürften kaum Lagerware haben °!


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

An sich wie immer mit den FWs. Du hast ne SSD von OCZ? Dann gibts da doe so genannte OCZ Toolbox: Klick

Damit sollte es zum Kinderspiel werden


----------



## roheed (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> An sich wie immer mit den FWs


 

was für ne antwort  Denkt bitte daran das es für viele leute 
keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist eine Firmware upzudaten 
Aber sonst ist deine aussage soweit richtig


----------



## Maxst (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dann bin ich beruhigt. Hatte schon Angst irgendetwas kaputt zumachen. 
Und wenn die neueste Firmware darauf ist, wärs ja noch besser 
Aber super Hilfe hier, Dankeschön! 
Benchmarks kommen in 2-3 Wochen, wenn ich den PC zusammen habe und alles zusammengebaut habe... Oh Gott, das kann was werden 

//Edit: Ich hab einen riesen Respekt vor SSDs, hatte noch nie eine und billig sind die ja gerade auch nicht. Wie heißt es so schön: Sicher ist sicher! 

Cooles Tool, das kommt sofort drauf


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja da hast Du wohl recht  Was hälst Du eigentlich von dem OCZ Tool?



Maxst schrieb:


> ...wenn ich den PC zusammen habe und alles zusammengebaut habe... Oh Gott, das kann was werden


Wieso? PC Zusammensetzen ist doch wirklich ne spaßige Freizeitbeschäftigung. Also ich mach das echt gerne. Freu mich auch immer ein bisschen, wenn ein Freund, Bekannter, Verwandter einen neuen PC bekommt oder was wechseln muss. Werde da immer gerne eingeladen


----------



## Maxst (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das Tool wird eines der ersten Programme sein, das installiert wird!
Mit dem kann ja nichts schief gehen 

Der Zusammenbau wird schon werden. Ist halt das erste mal


----------



## roheed (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Wieso? PC Zusammensetzen ist doch wirklich ne spaßige Freizeitbeschäftigung. Also ich mach das echt gerne. Freu mich auch immer ein bisschen, wenn ein Freund, Bekannter, Verwandter einen neuen PC bekommt oder was wechseln muss. Werde da immer gerne eingeladen


jo so gehts mir auch, wenns nicht zuviel wird ^^ es gab schon zeiten wo ich mich 
selbstständig hätte machen können vor lauter "hobby aufträgen" XD



> Ja da hast Du wohl recht Was hälst Du eigentlich von dem OCZ Tool?


ich selber habe eine Corsair, die OCZ kenn ich leider nur von bildern. 
Sry, Aber sieht doch sehr "zusammengeschustert" aus^^ Da wirkt das tool von Intel um längen professioneller ^^ Corsair ist auch nicht arg viel besser.

PS, vermeide pls doppelpost, sehen die mods nicht gerne 
auch wenns bequemer ist, ich weiß^^

*@all*
sodele an alle statistikfreunde, hier mal wieder eine kleine Zusammenfassung der letzten Wochen.

a) Dieser Thread hat sich auf den zweiten platz hochgearbeitet was die Hits angeht.^^
b) Es wurden 9 Bewertungen abgegeben, hierzu nochmals ein dickes danke an alle anonymen Wähler  (Ich freue mich über jeden einzelnen Stern )
c) insgesamt haben mehr als 50 Leute über 1200 Beiträge verfasst.
d) hab leider nicht mitgezählt wieviel leute wir erfolgreich eine SSD aufschwätzen haben können und diese durchgehend aus dem Häuschen danach waren...
e) In der Spamhighscoreliste hat sich nicht viel getan, 1. Roheed, 2. Vaykir, 3. HulkHardy1


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Äh ja verzockt. Ne ist klar.

Zum Tool: Naja auch wenn das GUI nicht viel her macht (sei froh das es überhaupt ein GUI hat xD), denke ich sind alle Funktionalitäten abgedeckt die man mal so auf die schnelle brauchen kann.

PS: Hab auch grad mal ne Bewertung hinterlassen 
PPS: *einenStrichAufRoheedStrichlisteMach* Mich kannste auch zu den Aufgeschwätzten hinzuzählen. Wobei ich eigentlich meinen Entschluss schon vorher gefasst hatte. Hier wurde ich jediglich in meinem Entschluss bestätigt


----------



## roheed (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> //Edit: Ich hab einen riesen Respekt vor SSDs, hatte noch nie eine und billig sind die ja gerade auch nicht. Wie heißt es so schön: Sicher ist sicher!



jo alles halb so wild glaubs mir^^ es wird mehr wind drum gemacht als nötig. 
im nachhinein wirst lachen wie leicht das ganze ging (hoff ich jetzt einfach mal ^^)



> Äh ja verzockt. Ne ist klar.
> 
> Zum Tool: Naja auch wenn das GUI nicht viel her macht (sei froh das es überhaupt ein GUI hat xD), denke ich sind alle Funktionalitäten abgedeckt die man mal so auf die schnelle brauchen kann.
> 
> ...



Lol kaum hab ich es gesagt, schon hat ein MOD dich abgeändert^^
Oder hast du dich freiwillig gemeldet? Vielen dank für deinen Stern


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne das war der nette Herr Klutten. Ich weiß gar nicht was alle immer so schlimm an den DPs finden, wenn sie nicht ständig oder in arger Häufung vorkommen. Naja mir egal 
Waren ja eigentlich sogar fünf Sterne


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was hat der mod gemacht?


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meinen DP zusammengefasst


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Axo hatte mich schon gewundert, was DP bedeutet... hab heute wieder ne extrem lange leitung 
Aber der Edit button hat ja schon seine daseinberechtigung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach ne bin ja immer noch auf Platz drei?? Das wird sich aber bald ändern da Morgen mein letzter Arbeitstag ist und mein Vertrag mit der Stadt aus läuft werd ich ab Mittwoch wieder viel, viel, viel Zeit haben. Wäre ja gelacht wenn ich es da nicht schaffe an @Vaykir vorbei zu ziehen, hab ich ja auch in 3D Mark11 geschafft!!! Sorry @Vaykir der musste einfach wieder sein


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mach mal PhysX aus und lass nochmal laufen.
Mal sehn wer dann wieder als letzter lacht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

3D Mark11 unterstützt kein PhysX das nur auf Nvidia Karten läuft!


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

WIe schon gesagt: die nvidia karten haben nen vorteil, wegen besserer tesselationleistung.


----------



## roheed (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ne das war der nette Herr Klutten


ja jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht ob du dich freiwillig "angezeigt" hast 
oder er nur nen guten Riecher hatte 

@Hulk
wenn du dann wieder vollzeit zuhause bist kann ich ja in rente gehen XD
Aber es macht denoch spaß euch zuzuschaun beim "wer hat den längeren" spiel XD

wenns interessiert, ich hab wohl den "kleinsten" ...ähm Punktestand mit nur 2500 Points in 3Dmark11^^


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da fällt mir immer nen Spruch von nem ehemaligen Mitglied meiner damaligen WoW-Gilde ein:



> "_Gott gab jedem Menschen 2m. Wie er sie verteilte, blieb jedem selbst überlassen_"
> - Kleinershort



er selber war nur knappe 1,70m.

Ik weis zwar jetzt auch net was daran so toll ist, dass man in nem nagelneuen benchmark umbedingt besser sein muss als nen andere PC, aber gut. Jeder mensch hat seine eigenen träume


----------



## roheed (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol den mußt ich jetzt aber auch 3 mal lesen bis ich es klick gemacht hat XD


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wer sich nach dem durchlesen dieses Artikels immer noch eine OCZ Revodrive kauft 
oder ein SSD RAID einrichtet dem ist leider echt nicht mehr zu helfen XD

Test: OCZ RevoDrive - 01.11.2010 - ComputerBase

wie wir schon lang und breit empfohlen haben, bringt ein SSD raid
einfach einen kaum nennenswerten Mehrleistung im Alltag!
Und von dem so oft bejammerten SATA2 Flaschenhals ist auch 
eher nur von den Herstellern in die Welt gesetztes Problem 
um die PCIe Variante etwas besser dastehen lassen zu können!

Aber unabhängig von diesem Test, fragt euch mal ernsthaft, 
wenn die Revodrive so ein gutes/bahnbrechendes Produkt wäre....
warum ist OCZ der einzigste Hersteller der sie vertreibt
und Corsair und co nicht auch auf den Zug aufspringen ?!^^


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das einzige für was die Dinger wirklich taugen sind die PCMarks von Futuremark. Da regenets dann Punkte


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

richtig^^ und wenn einem der GEldbeutel zu schwer ist dann 
würd ich vlt grad noch drüber nachdenken mir auch so eine Fehlinvestition
zu holen^^Aber auf dem Schulhof in den pausen hat man den respekt 
der ahnungslosen Massen bestimmt sicher 

ABer ein Satz finde ich ganz witzig und bestätigt meine Theorie
mit dem TRIM Befehl und SF SSDs...



> Außerdem ist es nicht möglich mit dem RevoDrive die Vorteile von TRIM zu  nutzen, da TRIM in einem RAID-Verbund aktuell noch nicht funktioniert  und uns nicht bekannt ist, dass die Treiber von SiliconImage dieses  Kommando unterstützen. Wie wir in unseren vergangenen Tests gezeigt  haben, führt der Verzicht von TRIM bei SandForce-SSDs allerdings zu  keinerlei Leistungseinbußen.


----------



## Chrombacher (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Welche SSD mit 64Gb bis 100€ könnt ihr empfehlen?
Hab mir die OCZ Vertex 2 rausgesucht, da diese mit Einbaurahmen ist. Gibt es vllt nach etwas billigeres?


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hi 
hast die startseite schon angeschaut? 
Ja im 100€ bereich würde ich auf jeden fall die vertex 2 mit 60gb nehmen 

billiger? höchsten noch die 40gb versionen von Corsair XD
aber 40gb ist schon häftig klein, sollte aber reichen fürs OS und alle progs


----------



## Chrombacher (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also 60Gb wollt ich schon nehmen, 40Gb wirds dann sicherlich schnell eng.

Auf der Startseite war ich, da viel mir halt die Vertex 2 mit Einbaurahmen auf. Die anderen genannten SSDs waren teuer bzw. hatten keinen Rahmen dazu.


Edit:
Kostet der Rahmen bei der Vertex 2 nochmal extra was?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Chrombacher schrieb:


> Edit:
> Kostet der Rahmen bei der Vertex 2 nochmal extra was?


Sollte eigentlich dabei sein. Auch eine der Rezessionen spricht dafür:
"Die SSD von OCZ hat einen Formfaktor von 2,5 Zoll. Eine Adapterplatte auf 3,5 Zoll ist aber inklusive."


----------



## Chrombacher (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok super, dann wirds die
Dachte es nur weil unten bei "Wird oft zusammen gekauft " der Rahmen extra dabei ist.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja das ist ein bisschen verwirrend, aber es kann auch sein, dass dir amazon den Rahmen extra unterjubeln will


----------



## underloost (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jopp die Vertex 2, aber auch die Corsair Force Serie z.B. hat einen Einbaurahmen für nen 3,5" Schacht mit dabei. ist sogar auf den Websiten so geschrieben


----------



## guna7 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Chrombacher schrieb:


> Ok super, dann wirds die
> Dachte es nur weil unten bei "Wird oft zusammen gekauft " der Rahmen extra dabei ist.


Das stimmt schon, dass viele den Rahmen mit kaufen. Aber nur, weil sie nicht wissen, dass der schon inklusive ist.


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Das stimmt schon, dass viele den Rahmen mit kaufen. Aber nur, weil sie nicht wissen, dass der schon inklusive ist.


lol das ist aber dann auch ne leichte verarsche von Amazon wenn sie es nicht 
ausdrücklich schreiben das der einbaurahnmen normal eh immer inklusive ist XD

Hab ihn aber am ende doch nicht gebracht, bei meinem Lian Li konnte ich die SSD
direkt auf den HDD käffig schrauben.


----------



## guna7 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> lol das ist aber dann auch ne leichte verarsche von Amazon wenn sie es nicht
> ausdrücklich schreiben das der einbaurahnmen normal eh immer inklusive ist XD


Naja, so macht man Kohle! 

Hab mir übrigens jetzt auch eine SSD bestellt, die Vertex 2 mit 120GB. Sollte noch diese Woche kommen und wird über Weihnachten eingebaut. Freu mich schon drauf.

Ich verfolge diesen Thread übrigens schon über eine längere Zeit, hab nur nie gepostet. Respekt vor eurer Arbeit, hat mir sehr geholfen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

IM Namen der SSD thread mitarbeiter Hulk vaykir und Mir sage ich danke fürs positive feedback 

denke hier tummeln sich viele anonyme leser rum
Aber soll mir ja recht sein, dafür ist der thread ja da...um weiterzuhelfen


----------



## Texas23 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gestern meine OCZ Vertex 2 SSD mit 120 GB eingebaut, komme mit CrystalDiskMark auf 215 MB/s beim lesen und 145 MB/s beim schreiben.

Im Bios ist AHCI aktiviert!

In der Systembewertung von Win 7 komme ich bei der Datentransferrate allerdings nur auf 5,9. Hab hier gelesen, dass man eigentlich zwischen 7,7 und 7,9 liegen sollte.

Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen kann?

Danke und Gruss

Texas


----------



## Chrombacher (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So die Vertex 2 ist bestellt

Die Win7 Installation läuft dann ganz normal ab, muss ich was den Partitionen beachten?
(Hab gehört man soll die Partition immer etwas kleine machen als das Laufwerk an sich)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Texas hast du dein System auch neu aufgesetzt oder gespiegelt. Scheint so zu sein das win7 deine SSD nicht als solche erkennt was problematisch werden könnte. Mach mal bitte Screenshots von AS SSD und poste das Ergebnis bitte hier. @Chrombacher, ne du brauchst keine Partition zu erstellen einfach win7 DVD rein und installieren macht win7 alle selber da sie eine SSD als solche erkennt und alle Einstellungen automatisch macht.


----------



## Texas23 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@hulkhardy1 ...   ich hab meine HDD alle ausgebaut und win 7 neu auf die ssd instaliert...

was meinst du mit AS SSD?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok, lade das kleine Programm mal runter lass es durch laufen und poste bitte den Screenshot hier, dann kann man mehr sagen:
AS SSD Benchmark, Download bei heise


----------



## Texas23 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so hab den as ssd gemacht...  screen im Anhang


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also die Werte sind perfekt, da gibts nix dran aus zu setzen. Wenn du deine maximal Werte wissen willst musst du das ATTO Bench benutzen aber das sind dann halt maxi Werte und haben mir der Wirklichkeit nix zu tun aber da kannst du sehn was gehen könnte:
ATTO Disk Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Texas23 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja gell die werte stimmen mit dem bench...   aber dennoch habe ich bei systembewertung nur 5,6...   und das macht mich doch recht stutzig...  also scheint irgendwo doch was nicht richtig zu sein, oder...

7,7-7,9 sollte es doch schon sein?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich würd eh nicht allzu viel auf den Windows "Benchmark" geben 
Trotzdem sind deine Werte dort etwas niedring. 5,9 erreich ich auch mit meinem HDD Raid 0...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hat du auch alle Patches für win7 drauf? Mach den Test einfach noch mal"


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so schnell noch mein senf abgeb XD

1. @all
alle benchprogramme die man für SSD braucht sind auf der Startseite angegeben inkl. Links

2. @Chrombacher
Gute Entscheidung  Wie man Win7 am besten auf die SSD installiert ist auch auf der Startseite verfasst...Unterpunkt 1X1

3. @Texas23
deine werte sind bombe...mach einfach nochmal die Messung, 
glaub das problem hatte ich auch schon , bei der zweiten messung war ich dann auch über 7.
Und wie fühlt sich so eine SSD an?   lass uns teilhaben an deiner evtl. vorhanden Euphorie XD
Das erinnert mich dann auch immer an mein Erstkontakt mit meiner SSD XD


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Er redet immer von Systemleistung. Da meint er bestimmt fälschlicherweise 5,9 als gesamtwertung.
als subscore steht bei festplatte bestimmt 7,7 oder so


----------



## underloost (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nein, er sagt doch extra "bei der Datentransferrate".. Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

mein Vertex hat übrigens ne 7,7 ^^. weit abgeschlagen auf dem "letzten platz" is dafür jetz meine CPU mit 6,3


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oh ja dein System bräuchte mal ne Grunderneuerung. Wenn du allerdings nicht zockst, fürs iNet reicht es absolut.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@underloost
also ich würd dir dann die cpu und die graka abkaufen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab ja gelesen das deine letzte Hardware beim Bench übern Jordan ging, wusste irgendwie schon warum ich dir meine alte Hardware nicht geliehen habe.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nur das mainboard!
jetzt brauch ich nen asus rampage extreme (775 sockel).
Ich überlege schon, ob ich mir ne kleine SSD fürs benchsystm ohole. 60gb würden da ja mega dicke reichen.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

 Ihr habt doch alle zu viel Geld. Ob da der Neid aus mir spricht


----------



## Vaykir (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab nur gesagt dass ich eins brauche, nicht dass ich es kaufen.
Und wenn, würde der zeitpunkt noch nicht feststellen. für dies jahr jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Tja @Vaykir dein Ruf ist jetzt zerstört, die User hier würden dir jetzt wohl eher ihre Freundin ausborgen als ihre Hareware.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was fürn Ruf? 

Aber für Freundinnen hätte ich mehr Verwendung als für nen neues Mainboard... *hrhr*
(den rest überlasse ich eurer fantasie)


----------



## Texas23 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meine SSD  ... also ich bin schon sehr begeistert von dem Teil... aber sie zeigt mir meine grenzen... ich wills mal so sagen... aufgrund meiner teilweise ungesunden lebensweise in meiner Jugend^^   bin ich scheinbar doch stark reaktionsgemindert...   also ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Firefox jetzt schon einsatzbereit auf dem Desktop steht, bevor ich den zweiten Mausklick getätigt habe...  irgendwie scheint es so zu sein, dass allein der Gedanke die Maus ein zweites mal zu drücken schon ausreicht   ...  gut meine Frau nervt es schon...  wenn ich sie immer rufen und sag...  achtung kuck...  kick klick...  sie war gestern auch sehr verwundert, als ich meine stoppuhr noch in der hand hatte als ich ins bett gegangen bin.... lol

zu meiner 5,9 ... hab noch nicht alle Win 7 updates instaliert... beim runterfahren will er immer 56 updates instalieren...  wenn man ihn wieder hochfährt...  kommt dann sowas, wie updates werden konfiguriert...  bleibt aber immer bei 0%, nach ein paar minuten schreibt er dann, dass die konfi der Updates fehlgeschlagen ist und sie zurück gesetzt werden...  das spiel kann ich den ganzen Abend wiederholen...     hab schon gegoogelt...  aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Denk mal ich mach win 7 heute noch mal neu drauf...  kann ich eigentlich direkt wieder instalieren? Formatieren is ja nicht... löscht win 7 sich automatisch, wenn ich von DVD boote?

Gruss und schönen Tag

Texas


----------



## Junkie2003 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

der macht bei der installatin die mbr(quasi das inhaltsverzeichniss der platte) neu, nennt sich auch schnellformatierung! reicht vollkommen für ne ssd! ne richtige formatierung is sogar schädlich weil da allle zellen beschrieben werden müssen. 
aber du kannst auch teilweise update unter win installen manuell, nicht alle auf mal, dann sollte sich dein problem von selbst lösen!
da sind 2 updates die sich gegenseitig beharken, kannste mit stuffeninstallation umgehen (hatte ich auch schon)


----------



## mojoxy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja würde ich auch erst mal so machen. Also die Updates direkt unter Windows installieren. Wenn Du nicht weißt wie du dahin kommst, einfach mal "windows"-Taste drücken und "Updates" eingeben  Wahrscheinlich wird irgendwann ein Fehler auftreten ala "Update xy konnte nicht installiert werden, da Update yx das nicht mag". Dann einfach mal neu starten und den Rest installieren.

Bei mir ging das so eigentlich immer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi @Texas ja dies Erfahrung haben wir alle gemacht. Früher hats mich echt genervt wenn ich einen neu Start machen musste, jetzt freue ich mich schon fast drauf so schnell geht das. Wenn du neu installierst kannst du es auch mit einem USB Stick machen da gibts von Mircrosoft extra ein Tool für der deine win7 DVD auf den Stick macht. Dann geht die Installation extrem schnell ca13 Minuten für alles. Die SSD ist die beste Erfindung seit es Milka Schokolade gibt.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die SSD ist die beste Erfindung seit es Milka Schokolade gibt.


Und entgegen der landläufigen Meinung ist diese gar nicht mal so neu. EEPROM-Speicher kannte man ja schon in den 80er. Eine Schande das man uns diese Technik so lange vorenthalten hat 

Was anderes: Mein Professor wollte mir letzte Woche verklickern, dass eine SLC-Speicherzelle "nur" bis zu 1,5 Mio mal beschrieben werden kann. Ich meinte was von 100.000 im Kopf gehabt zu haben. Kann jemand diese Daten bestätigen?


----------



## Texas23 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

yieeppi ei jo schweinebacke^^

Updaten hat manuell auf anhieb funktioniert...

und mein Baby hat dann auch ne 7,7 bekommen 

Danke an alle die mir mir Rat zur Seite gestanden haben


----------



## roheed (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> ..als ich meine stoppuhr noch in der hand hatte als ich ins bett gegangen bin.... lol


ja sicher wolltest stoppen was schneller ist...du oder windows beim booten 

ähm was ist den heut mit dem forum los?!
Bei einigen fehlt das Benutzer Bild, hä?!

btw, 
SLC können zwischen 100.000 und selektierte sogar bis 5mio schreibzyklen!
somit habt ihr beide recht. Quelle wiki.

hehe glückwunsch texas XD
darauf trink ma einen


----------



## underloost (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ Texas: na siehste, geht doch  .. viel spaß beim Windows benutzen 

@ roheed: jo, hab meinen fehlernden Avatar vorhin auch bemerkt, und mich mal an *Stephan* gewandt. mal guggn ob er was weiß


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hat eigl irgendwer schonmal ne super talent getestet`?
von denen ham wir noch gar keine tests.


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

juhu die profilbilder sind wieder aufgetaucht XD
sieht so langweilig aus ohne^^ Ne hatten wir noch nicht...
ist doch auch ne SF SSD oder? Die schenken sich ja echt nichts untereinander.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hatte mir ja überlegt ne Super Talent zu holen. Aber angesichts des Preises der OCZ Vertex 2 hab ich mich dann für diese entschieden


----------



## guna7 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meine Vertex 2 ist gestern angekommen.  Darf sie aber erst an Weihnachten einbauen , ist quasi das Weihnachtsgeschenk von meiner Frau.


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe das sind die besten geschenke...die wo man sich selber aussucht XD
naja Weihnachten ist ja nicht mehr lange hine ...sag du mußt sie testen 
wegen dem rückgaberecht XD


----------



## guna7 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> hehe das sind die besten geschenke...die wo man sich selber aussucht XD


Stimmt, da bekommt man wenigstens das, was man haben will. 


roheed schrieb:


> naja Weihnachten ist ja nicht mehr lange hine ...sag du mußt sie testen
> wegen dem rückgaberecht XD


Gute Idee! Aber ich glaube ich werde mich noch so lange gedulden. Vorfreude ist halt doch die schönste Freude.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich bekomm meine hoffentlich morgen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht mehr bis Weihnachten warten können - war ja auch eher ein Geschenk an mich selbst


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oo, guna7 da musst du ja noch 7x schlafen,hehehheh! Freuen kannst du dich wirklich drauf. Ich hab dieses mein gesamten PC aufgerüstet und nichts absolut nichts hat mein System so beschleunigt wie die SSD.


----------



## guna7 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oo, guna7 da musst du ja noch 7x schlafen,hehehheh!


Da muss ich durch!


----------



## uk3k (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Benchmarkergebnisse OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" 60GB

System:
frisches Windows 7 Professional x64 inkl. Updates bis 17.12.10
Microsoft Security Essentials
Roccat Kone Driver Panel
AMD Systemtreiber v10.12(Southbridge/AHCI/RAID/GPU) 

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3,7GHz
Asus M4A79 Deluxe/AMD 790FX Chipset (HT@2,0GHz)
6GB DDR2-800 @ 800MHz
XFX HD5870XXX


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

der mensch gewöhnt sich leider zu schnell an die Leistung XD
Jetzt nach 4 monaten mit meiner SSD, die übrigens immer noch so schnell 
ist wie am ersten tag könnte ich schon wieder was schnelleres vertragen^^

Aber SSD unter sich schenken sich ja fast gar nix was die alltagsleistung angeht
von dem her lohnt es sich nicht für mich umzusteigen^^

@uk3k
deine werte sehen für ein AMD system soweit recht gut aus.
Hast du den controller auf RAID rennen oder AHCI`?


----------



## uk3k (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

AHCI und TRIM aktiv.
RAID fetzt nicht mit nur einer Platte^^

Hab als Datengrab für Spiele noch ne 3 Jahre alte 500GB Magnetplatte drin, da nächste Woche 6,5t€ für neues Auto ausgeben, da muss an der Stelle noch etwas gewartet werden^^

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Normal mach ich ja am WE mein üblichen Bench zum Thema Langzeiterfahrung aber da ich vorhin mein System neu aufgesetzt habe kommt der Sceen jetzt schon. Habe übrigens über einen USB Stick installiert ca. 10 Minuten bis win7 drauf war, ist echt der Hammer. Man beachte die 4k Schreibwerte!


----------



## mojoxy (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wow krasse Werte beim 4K Write. Wie haste das denn geschafft? o_O


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die 4k Schreibwerte hängen sehr stark an der System Performance. Hab einen moderne Chipsatz mit dem P55 und meinem i5 760 auf 4000MHz laufen und alle Energiesparmaßnahmen deaktiviert das ist das Ganze Geheimnis.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ah ja das leuchtet ein 
Mit welchem Tool bereitest Du eigentlich deinen Stick vor? Oder machste das klassisch per copy-command?

Edit: Hat jemand ne Idee wie man am besten auch alle Updates (oder zumindest die meisten) mit einbinden kann? Oder lasst Ihr die erst mal weg und installiert die hinterher über die normale Update Routine?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meinst du jetzt die Win7 Installation? Mit dem Mircrosoft Programm, Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool. Musst nur ein Image von deiner win7 DVD anlegen und der Rest macht das Tool. Ich hoffe das hast du gemeint wenn nicht sag Bescheid. edit: du kannst dir die Beta Version vom Service Pack1 für win7 runter laden da sind so gut wie alle Updates enthalten. Hab ich heute auch gemacht, ging echt super.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jup das meinte ich. Das verwende ich auch. Kann man da auch irgendwie noch die Updates mit einfliesen lassen? Oder machst Du das einfach hinterher?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Beta von Service Pack1 da sind alle Updates drinn!


----------



## mojoxy (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie stable isn das SP1 ist das schon in der RTM? Kann man das direkt mit den Win7 Installation kombinieren? Oder haste das hinterher gepatched?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab ich hinterher gemacht. Also ich habs jetzt schon seit mehren Wochen drauf und biss jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt. Gerüchte sagen auch das es auch nur eine Sammlung aller Updates ist, was erklären würde warum das Pack so Stress frei läuft.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo allzu viele Features wird man wohl nicht erwarten dürfen. Wird wohl hauptsächlich eine Patch- bzw. Fix-Sammlung sein. Naja besser als wenn man zu viel nachbessern müsste (ala Vista)


----------



## roheed (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Windows sieben ist ja von prinzip her auch ein hammer OS.
Selbst die 64bit macht so gut wie gar keine zicken...das war bei Vista 64 noch ein wenig anders


----------



## mojoxy (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach ich will gar nicht so sehr über Visata x64 klagen. Hatte damals gerade nen neuen Rechner mit ordernlich Power. Da war Vista schon gut erträglich 

Das Win7 x64 so wenig Probleme mit Treibern hat, liegt einfach an der Tatsache, dass (fast) alle Treiber für Vista auch mit Win7 funktionieren. Das war/ist ja mit Vista/Win7 und XP nicht so der Fall. Somit haben alle Hersteller nun auch genügend Zeit neue Treiber speziell für Win7 zu entwickeln (falls das überhaupt notwendig ist).


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mir hat Vista auch sehr zugesagt...mit natürlich genug rechenpower 
Aber mit den 64bit hatte ich paar probs, bin dann wieder auf 32bit und war
glücklich damit. Ohne SSD wäre ich gewiss nicht auf Vista 2 ähm Win7 umgestiegen XD


----------



## guna7 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin Leute,

mir ist da was unklar.

Ich habe vor meine beiden jetzigen HDD's vor dem Einbau der SSD abzustöpseln. Vor der Installation des OS (WIN7 64bit) werde ich im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen. So weit , so gut.

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich die beiden HDD's wieder anklemme? Sie laufen ja momentan nicht im AHCI-Modus.


----------



## Stingray93 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



guna7 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> mir ist da was unklar.
> 
> ...



Das ist den HDD´s eig. egal.
Du kannst auch jetzt schon auf AHCI umschalten, dein System sollte ganz normal laufen.
Bei normalen HDD´s bringt AHCI nunmal nahezu keinen Geschwindigkeits Vorteil.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

AHCI hat eigentlich keine Auswirkungen auf eine HDD oder SSD. Es ist alleine eine Sache von Windows wie sie die Laufwerke anspricht.


----------



## guna7 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Wie ist das mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben? Wenn ich die HDD's abstöpsle und das OS auf die SSD installiere, wird ja normalerweise der Buchstabe "C" benutzt. Der ist aber schon auf den HDD's vergeben. Was passiert, wenn ich die wieder anschließe? Zumal ich auf den HDD's die alten OS (XP und WIN7)erst mal behalten möchte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kein Problem der Laufwerksbuchstabe hat ebenfalls nichts mit den Laufwerken zu tun. Wird beim Start von Windows jedes mal neu festgelegt. Wenn du von der HDD startest wo du noch winxp drauf hast dann ist diese C, wenn du Windows von der SSD startest ist diese C. Das mach windows individuell.


----------



## guna7 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke! Kann es sein, dass ich mir zu viele Sorgen mache?


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja denke ich auch 
SSDs benötigen zwar einen leicht höheren Einrichtungsaufwand, aber wenn das erst mal abgeschlossen ist, dann sind die auch einfach "nur" ein Speichermedium


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Tja @mojoxy da hast du den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen, ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ein blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn 

Btw: Ich hab gestern nicht nur meine Monitore bekommen, sondern auch meine Vertex 2. So viel sei nun schon gesagt. Sie geht ab wie Schmitts Katze 
Win7 Install in 10min - am längsten hat das laden des Setups gedauert  und Office 2010 Install in 5 min. Da macht Windows aufsetzen doch gleich doppelt Spaß ^^
Nur scheinbar limitiert mein Sata Controller (ICH8R) den Spaß ein bisschen. Benchmarks-Pics reiche ich alsbald nach!


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo da bin ich mal gespannt 
Ich selber hab ja auch nur nen ICH9R...der limitiert auch ein wenig. 
Aber merkt man nur beim benchen.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Stimmt wohl. Ich hab aber auch noch ein RAID5 am laufen - am selben Controller. Würde sich da ein Hardware Controller lohnen? Und nein ich habe nicht vor mehr als 100€ dafür auszugeben. Will ja keinen Server betreiben ^^
Wie "gut" ist denn der ICH10R? Limitiert der auch noch, oder da schon eher nicht mehr?


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

für was brauchst du nen raid5 als privat anwender?^^Ich hab mein raid0 noch parallel zur SSD laufen, im alltag merk ich definitiv nichts von ner Handbremse ^^


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe wer sagt denn was von brauchen und spüren xD

Hier gehts nur rein um können  RAID0 hatte ich vorher. Wurde mir aber langsam zu risky. Die Platten sind schon 3 Jahre alt und der Intel Storage Manager hatte in letzter Zeit ab und an mal nen Fehler geworfen. Also hab ich mir noch ne dritte Platte besorgt und ein RAID5 draus gemacht. Sollte die älteste doch mal abschmieren (hoffen will ichs nicht), hab ich zumindest mal keinen Totalverlust. Backups mache ich natürlich auch von Zeit zu Zeit, denn mir ist scho bewusst, dass ein RAID5 kein Backup ersetzt 

Ne Frage hab ich auch noch: Wo kann ich einsehen welchen Treiber ich für meinen Controller drauf habe? Geht das nur unter DOS/BOOT-UP oder auch in Windows?


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also über den sinn oder unsinn deines RAID5 will ich jetzt mal lieber nicht ausdiskutieren ;O] ^^

google mal nach "DriveControllerInfo" und poste es dann wissen wir mehr 
oder AS SSD zeigt es eigentlich auch an. Mit windows boardmittel gehts
zwar auch, aber grad zu faul zum erklären XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Windows nimmt den, den du installiert hast. Wen du den Intel Treiber runter nimmst nimmt er den MSAHCI wenn du den intel wieder drauf machst nimmt windows den.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Okay habe mal soeben den 10.​​1.​​0.​​1008 drübergebügelt. Damit gleich mal ne Anmerkung an den Punkt: 8. Treiberlinks zu den Verschiedenen AHCI/SATA Controllern

Der ist dann wohl etwas veraltert: Version 9.6 ist nicht mehr die aktuellste, sondern o.g. und die ist mittlerweile auch offiziell.

@roheed: Was hast Du denn gegen RAID5? Welche Platten hast Du denn und welche Übertragungsraten fährst Du damit?


----------



## brotbelag (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hallo die werte gehen doch für ne vertex 2 oder ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ein problem hab ich die ssd braucht 4sec um firefox zu starten ist doch eher langsam für ne ssd oder nicht ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Eigentlich sind 4 Sec schon zu lang. Also 1-2 würd ich mal sagen aber ich weiß auch nicht wie viele Add-ons du installiert hast. Dein Werte sind absolut in Ordnung also daran kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja die Werte sind voll in Ordnung. Bei FF kommt es halt drauf an wie viele Tabs du geöffnet hast  ich hab immer so ne ganze Menge offen und da braucht er auch so 4 sec. Das finde ich aber voll in Ordnung wenn ich überlege wie lange das mit der HDD gebraucht hatte...


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@mojo*
alles klar vielen dank für deinen Hinweis, habs abgeändert 
RAID0 bringt schon fast nichts leistungsmässig, das RAID5 ausfallsicherer ist
mag wohl soweit stimmen aber ein Backup ersätzt es so oder so nicht. 
Ich hab aus silent gründen laptop HDD verbaut, die sind ja 
a) recht langsam 
b) recht klein (500gb pro HDD für angemessenen preis)
Das ist der ein zigste Grund warum ich noch RAID0 fahre. sonst 
ist mein tip ganz klar eine SSD fürs OS und eine Große HDD (1tb+) für den rest. 
Fährt man in meinen Augen am besten und man muß sich keinen rausreisen mit dem ganzen Raid zeug.
GAnz zu schweigen wieviel lärm 2/3 HDD machen^^ das ist dann vollends das KO kriterium für ausartende RAID betriebe zuhause

Btw, kannst du vlt pls ein Avartar bei dir reinmachen ? 
Egal was hauptsache nicht nur name...der mensch ist so optik fixiert
das ich mich mit deinem reinen namen echt schwer tu^^danke

*@Bernd das Brot^^*
Deine werte sind soweit echt bombe. 
4s für FF ist schon relativ lang! normal sind ca.2 sekunden.
kommt aber wie bereits erwähnt stark drauf an, wieviele Addons 
und wieviele TABS du offen hast.


----------



## RC Shad0w (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

moin. hab ne OCZ vertex 2 120 GB. hab auch schön die anleitung befolgt. auch temp verzeichnisse auf andere festplatte gelegt usw.

nach dem test hat meine ssd 240 MB lesen und 140 Mb schreiben gebracht. lesen ist in ordnung für mich, aber schreiben sollte wesentlich mehr sein.

meinen pc seht ihr im sysprofiel in meiner sig.
 hab soweit auch alles geupdatet hoffe ich. den chipsatztreiber und den ssd treiber der in der beschreibung stande. der intel r irgendwas.

was kann ich noch tun. laut ssd live pro hab ich firmeware version 1.5 auf der ssd. auf ocz gibts erade mal 1.4 

irgendwelche vorschläge??


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hi RC

sag mal hast du mit CDM getestet?^^
Klick mal auf "datei" --> Test daten --> all null fill ein
und dann bench nochmal und lad das bild hoch...

glaubs mir du wirst überrascht sein


----------



## RC Shad0w (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

äähm ok, alles klar:


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du hast trotzdem scheinbar AHCI nicht an  
oder nen schlechtes AMD Mainboard


----------



## RC Shad0w (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ahci ist an. hab ich extra gemacht bevor ich alles installiert habe. ich kann aber nochmal zur sicherheit nachschauen.
kann es auch am falschen treiber liegen? es gibt meines wissens andere ahci treiber für mein board, nur habe ich nicht dran gedacht die zu aktualisieren

edit: ja, hattest recht. ahci war aus. ich weis auch warum. ich hatte nochmal ein bios reset gemacht und danach verghessen es wieder ein zu schalten. soll ich trotzdem nochmal treiber installieren?


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

zeig mal AS SSD...muß nicht mal benchen nur aufmachen und posten...
hab da schon so ne vorahnung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du spielst auf das Alignment an oder? Dann wären aber die Schreibwerte schlechter oder was meintest du?


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nene falscher controller angeschlossen ^^ weißt ja das prob mit den zwei controllern
auf den MB


----------



## RC Shad0w (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

da, bitte der herr


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo dann versteh ich grad die welt nicht mehr XD 
Du scheinst ja ne 3.5" SSD zu haben also kanns kein Laptop sein.
Ein Intel Board ist es auch und trotdem greift NCQ bei dir nicht?!

Du hast nicht zufällig ein P55 board oder nen schwachen Single Core?


----------



## RC Shad0w (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

p45 mit q6600@3,36 ghz

ssd hängt auch am ersten sata port, also dem der vom chip zuerst angesprochen wird

der falsche controler kanns nicht sein. hab 2. einmal mit 6 roten anschlüssen und einmal mit 2, jeweils weiß unn schwarz. und am ersten roten hängt die dran.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

meinst port0 ? also ich kann mir grad beim besten willen nicht erklären warum die 4kq32 bench so gering sind?! mach mal nen BIOS update, irgenwie bleibt der NCQ befehl (AHCI future) auf der Strecke liegen. Wenn du allerdings auch so glücklich bist dann lass es so  DEnke man wird es kaum im alltag merken ob NCQ tut oder nicht!

kannst du es dir erklären hulk? Intel sind ja normal recht stark im 4k bereich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne kann mir das garnet erklären!! @RC Shad0w, mach mal bitte den Bench nochmal. Nicht das da grad was im Hintergrund gelaufen ist während der 4k Lesewert getestet wurde. Schön wird zur späten Stunde wenigstens nochmal interessant.


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo leider ^^ wollt eigentlich schon off aber das ist jetzt doch mal zur abwechslung mal 
wieder was interessantes XD 
Meine tips :

1. Bios updaten
2. Stromsparfunktionen aus
3. Treiber nochmal runter und mit MSAHCI testen (falls das darüber nicht schon greift)

wenn die 4kq32 werte im keller sind gibt es normal nur zwei erklärungen...AHCI ist aus, oder AHCI ist an aber der NCQ befehl kommt nicht bei der SSD an


----------



## RC Shad0w (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so sehr viel bencenwill ich aber acuch nicht mehr unbedingt. jetzt war alles aus:
file:///G:/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.pngfile:///G:/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png

ich mach mal alle update. hab schon ein bisschn was geladen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na Perfekt da hat was quer geschossen. Ok so sind deine Werte super alles in Ordnung bei dir!!! Obwohl jetzt sind deine Werte eigentlich viel zu gute, hehehheh. Sachen gibts, wird ja immer Mysteriöser.


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol was hast jetzt gemacht?! Jetzt sind die werte so wie es sein muss! 
zum thema benchen...mach dich nicht verrückt, du machst mit 5 mal benchen noch nichts kaputt!^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schau dir mal die sequ. Schreibwerte an, abnormal hoch??????


----------



## RC Shad0w (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

tja. hab nur sämtliche programme aus gemacht XD.

super das alles geht und super das meine werte besser als normal sind


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

da kann ich sogar noch ne schippe drauf legen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir "bescheißen" doch grad indem wir ATTO like benchen. 
Mensch hulk, heut lässt dich aber leicht aus der bahn bringen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei ihm steht aber oben 1000MB nicht 100MB wie bei dir @roheed! edit: eben hab ichs gesehen Fill 0 !!! Oh man ich werd echt alt.


----------



## roheed (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Oh man ich werd echt alt.



davor ist wohl leider keiner gefight XD Naja kann ja jedem mal passieren.
Das das schöne an AS SSD ...da kannst nix umstellen und hast somit eine höhere vergleichbarkeit.
BEi CDM kannst ja glei 100 sachen verstellen und das ergebniss enorm verfälschen


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> RAID0 bringt schon fast nichts leistungsmässig[...]


Uhhh das will ich mal nicht gehört haben  Meinst Du nun "bringt auf dem Papier nichts" oder bringt in "realen Anwendungen nichts"? Weil in Benchmarks ist mein RAID0/RAID5 deutlich flotter als eine einzelne der Disks. Liegt bei mir vielleicht auch einfach am Alter der Platten (?) - das kann ich mangels neuer Festplatte aber auch nicht beurteilen :O Ich hab leider keine Screens davon gemacht, aber all meine Werte immer in Text-Files gespeichert. Da musst Du mir nun einfach mal glauben, denn mein RAID5 zerreis ich heute nicht mehr. Gerade erst alles eingerichtet 

HDTune: Einzelne Samsung HD501LJ:


Spoiler



HD Tune Pro: SAMSUNG HD501LJ          Benchmark
Test capacity: full

Write transfer rate

Transfer Rate Minimum : 37.5 MB/s
Transfer Rate Maximum : 78.9 MB/s
Transfer Rate Average : 61.2 MB/s
Access Time           : 14.4 ms
Burst Rate            : 159.1 MB/s
CPU Usage             : -1.0%

HD Tune Pro: SAMSUNG HD501LJ          Benchmark
Test capacity: full

Read transfer rate

Transfer Rate Minimum : 37.5 MB/s
Transfer Rate Maximum : 77.5 MB/s
Transfer Rate Average : 62.5 MB/s
Access Time           : 14.4 ms
Burst Rate            : 167.7 MB/s
CPU Usage             : -1.0%


HD Tune Pro: SAMSUNG HD501LJ          Random Access
Test capacity: full

Write test

Transfer size    operations / sec    avg. access time    avg. speed
512 bytes    121 IOPS        8.2 ms            0.059 MB/s
4 KB        106 IOPS        9.4 ms            0.415 MB/s
64 KB        88 IOPS            11 ms            5.548 MB/s
1 MB        29 IOPS            33 ms            29.540 MB/s
Random        45 IOPS            21 ms            23.273 MB/s

HD Tune Pro: SAMSUNG HD501LJ          Random Access
Test capacity: full

Read test

Transfer size    operations / sec    avg. access time    avg. speed
512 bytes    69 IOPS            14 ms            0.034 MB/s
4 KB        71 IOPS            14 ms            0.279 MB/s
64 KB        64 IOPS            15 ms            4.056 MB/s
1 MB        32 IOPS            30 ms            32.626 MB/s
Random        43 IOPS            22 ms            22.325 MB/s


RAID5 3xHD501LJ


Spoiler



HD Tune Pro: Intel   Raid 5 Volume Benchmark
Test capacity: full

Write transfer rate

Transfer Rate Minimum : 51.7 MB/s
Transfer Rate Maximum : 153.1 MB/s
Transfer Rate Average : 108.0 MB/s
Access Time           : 9.89 ms
Burst Rate            : 1974.5 MB/s
CPU Usage             : 14.2%

HD Tune Pro: Intel   Raid 5 Volume Benchmark
Test capacity: full

Read transfer rate

Transfer Rate Minimum : 70.9 MB/s
Transfer Rate Maximum : 148.2 MB/s
Transfer Rate Average : 119.6 MB/s
Access Time           : 21.2 ms
Burst Rate            : 1406.8 MB/s
CPU Usage             : 7.2%

AAM: Quiet

HD Tune Pro: Intel   Raid 5 Volume Benchmark

Test capacity: full

Read transfer rate
Transfer Rate Minimum : 70.3 MB/s
Transfer Rate Maximum : 150.2 MB/s
Transfer Rate Average : 119.6 MB/s
Access Time           : 25.6 ms
Burst Rate            : 1192.5 MB/s
CPU Usage             : 3.5%


HD Tune Pro: Intel   Raid 5 Volume Random Access
Test capacity: full

Write test

Transfer size    operations / sec    avg. access time    max. access time    avg. speed
512 bytes    90 IOPS            10.993 ms        503.148 ms        0.044 MB/s
4 KB        83 IOPS            11.949 ms        203.938 ms        0.327 MB/s
64 KB        27 IOPS            36.015 ms        144.964 ms        1.735 MB/s
1 MB        9 IOPS            105.189 ms        246.024 ms        9.507 MB/s
Random        13 IOPS            76.556 ms        2573.242 ms        6.628 MB/s

HD Tune Pro: Intel   Raid 5 Volume Random Access
Test capacity: full

Read test

Transfer size    operations / sec    avg. access time    max. access time    avg. speed
512 bytes    40 IOPS            24.620 ms        424.807 ms        0.020 MB/s
4 KB        42 IOPS            23.296 ms        83.143 ms        0.168 MB/s
64 KB        51 IOPS            19.285 ms        78.938 ms        3.241 MB/s
1 MB        35 IOPS            27.819 ms        446.515 ms        35.945 MB/s
Random        43 IOPS            22.927 ms        52.211 ms        22.130 MB/s


Klar die Random Access Werte sind im RAID schlechter als ohne, aber das ist für mich nicht wild, da es ja keine Systemplatte ist. Ein hoher Datendurchsatz allerdings schon, da ich oft große Dateien (Video-Rohmaterial) hin- und herschiebe. Da darfs gern mal ein bisschen mehr beim Transfer sein 



roheed schrieb:


> GAnz zu schweigen wieviel lärm 2/3 HDD machen^^ das ist dann vollends das KO kriterium für ausartende RAID betriebe zuhause


Meine HDDs sind auf AAM Quiet und befinden sich im Wakükreislauf sicher in einer Dämmbox verpackt 
Zurzeit ist wohl meine Pumpe das lauteste Element in meinem System, dabei ist die schon entkoppelt auf einem Shoggy-Sandwich 



roheed schrieb:


> Btw, kannst du vlt pls ein Avartar bei dir reinmachen ?
> Egal was hauptsache nicht nur name...der mensch ist so optik fixiert
> das ich mich mit deinem reinen namen echt schwer tu^^danke


Ohje wenns so schlimm für Dich ist. Wusste ja nicht, dass Du für sowas anfällig bist  Ne kein Ding ist gefixt

Edit: Hm Bild ist zwar hochgeladen, wird aber nicht angezeigt... Muss das noch von nem Admin freigeschaltet werden?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nicht Profiel Bild sondern Benutzer Bild, das ist des Rätsels Lösung! Bei RAID steigen die 4k Lesewerte nicht und um die geht es, warum eine SSD einer HDD so überlegen ist. Also windows startet mit RAID auch nicht merklich schneller als mit einer HDD.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Aaaaah alles klar, danke 


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bei RAID steigen die 4k Lesewerte nicht und um die geht es, warum eine SSD einer HDD so überlegen ist. Also windows startet mit RAID auch nicht merklich schneller als mit einer HDD.


Darum ging es hier doch auch gar nicht, sondern um RAID als Datengrab. SSD als Bootdisk wurde in dieser Diskussion schon vorrausgestzt


----------



## RC Shad0w (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nochmal wegen vorhin. das intel rapid storage tool zeigt mir an, dass NCQ (Native Command Queuing) angeschaltet ist bei der ssd


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sieht es bei dir so aus?


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nachdem der AMD Ahci Treiber installiert war konnte ich es kaum erwarten zu Erasen.Hab die ganze Zeit mit 60er Write Werten SeQ wie auch 4K meinen Alltag bestritten.Mir ist auch aufgefallen das beim Booten wie auch beim spielen & CO.,ich keinen Unterschied gemerkt habe wie eins mit dem Mahci Treiber und besseren Werten.
Nun hab ich sie Erased.Konnte mich verbessern minimal dank AMD Ahci Treiber.
Nach 9 mal AS Bench einmal Crystal wie auch ATTO bleiben bis jetzt die Werte immer noch gleich -2 .Ich mach auch nicht mehr weiter.Sollten schon lange eingebrochen sein.Das macht mir Angst und dauert zu lang 

OCZ Vertex 2 E 60GB


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Werte passen doch... ?!


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

auf jeden fall bisher.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wow nette Werte, davon kann ich ja gerade nur Träumen


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wow nette Werte, davon kann ich ja gerade nur Träumen


 

wieso? wie sehen deine denn aus?
nyukis werte sind standard. hab zwar keine ahnung warum er 2 mal den gleichen as ssd bench gepostet hat, aber 90% seiner beiträge check ich eh net


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ohje wenns so schlimm für Dich ist. Wusste ja nicht, dass Du für sowas anfällig bist  Ne kein Ding ist gefixt



Ha du hast ja noch leicht reden mit deinen hundert Beiträgen^^
Wenn du erstmal tiefer drin bist und die neulinge kein bild haben 
geht man halt in der Masse unter...mit Bild erinnere (ich zumindest)
eher dran wer die Person ist und was er mal geschrieben hat.
Nur mit namen muss ich erst ewig überlegen wer die person überhaupt ist
und ob ich schon kontakt mit ihr hatte. keine ahnung ob es nur mir so
geht oder es den andern wurscht ist mit wem sie da "chaten"^^

BTT:
Zum thema raid..
eins kann man gewiss sagen, ein RAID als OS platte wirst schier noch
langsamer! hab ich schon mit der stopuhr nachgemessen. Als Datenplatte
kann es voreile bringen wenn man viele große dateien rumschaufelt.
Aber denoch kommt ein RAID nicht an 2 einzelne Platten ran. 
Diese Lösung mit 2 einzelnen platten bringt in der Regel mehr leistung
als 2 Platten im RAID zusammengefasst.


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wieso? wie sehen deine denn aus?
> nyukis werte sind standard. hab zwar keine ahnung warum er 2 mal den gleichen as ssd bench gepostet hat, aber 90% seiner beiträge check ich eh net



lol you made my day  da haben wir mal was gemeinsam


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja is doch so!
DIe meisten seiner Beiträge sind komisch, verwirrend und das meiste was er da vorhat ergibt absolut keinen sinn: z.b. shell folder auf ramdisk packen, obwohl er ne SSD benutzt. Selbst ohne SSD wärs quatsch, weils nur dateien sind, die von irgend nem programm mal geöffnet werden. shell forders auf nen datengrab verfrachten würde sinn ergeben, aber in den ram... rofl.

Das einzige was ich evtl innen ram legen würde (falls ich keine ssd habe) wären die startdateien von windows, also den ram als ready boost flash laufwerk nutzen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Viele User sind immer noch verunsichert weil sie denken das immer noch zu viel auf ner SSD rum geschrieben wird und es schädlich für sie sei. Ich weiß jetzt wie oft wie die Rechnung schon gepostet haben aber ne SSD nur durch schreiben zu killen da brauchst du Jahre für. In 8-10 Jahren sind die schon lange durch andere ersetzt. So lange würd sie mindestens halt, rein Theoretisch sogar mehrere Jahrzehnte aber was solls.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn ich so ein loner wär der noch nicht mal was erklären kann aber alles besser wissen möchte.Ah davon kenn ich einige.Schwer zu checken ich weiss.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was is nen "loner"?



> Ah davon kenn ich einige



Warscheinlich alle hier in dem Forum, wa?


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nee ich kenne keinen aus dem Forum.Und es werden auch keine 1000+ Beiträge bei mir.Ausser wenn ich so ne Kinderkacke wie du dauernd schreibe und jedem meine Meinung sage.Wie Dumm muss man sein...sorry  . loner muss ich die nicht erklären.Schau in den Spiegel und geh einen Bogen um mich weil du das hier im Forum noch kannst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mädels hört auf zu zanken!


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Mädels hört auf zu zanken!


ne einer geht noch hulk 



> Nee ich kenne keinen aus dem Forum


na besser is das.



> Und es werden auch keine 1000+ Beiträge bei mir.Ausser wenn ich so ne Kinderkacke wie du dauernd schreibe und jedem meine Meinung sage


würd schon reichen, wenn du ab und an mal erklärst warum du sachen vorhast, anstatt die meiste zeit unverständliche kommentare zu verfassen. das würde einem evtl anwortendem nämlich helfen.



> Wie Dumm muss man sein...sorry


für dich scheints zu reichen 



> loner muss ich die nicht erklären


ah da hamwas wieder. stillschweigen und in unkenntnis versetzten. *hier hast nen keks*



> Schau in den Spiegel und geh einen Bogen um mich weil du das hier im Forum noch kannst.


hast das allein geschrieben? donnawätta!


so jetzt sollte ich mal aufhören, sonst gibts gleich punkte wegen user-verarschung.
und das in roheeds tollem thread, also echt man! TZ


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hmm... 5 mal?



Ich Erase eh meine SSD nochmal befor ich mein Image draufhaue.14 As Benches insgesammt 16 SSD Benches hab ich nun durchlaufen lassen.Werte bleiben gleich.Wie auch mit Superfetch liegst du auch hier wieder falsch.Antworte mir einfach nicht mehr da eh nur Müll rauskommt.


----------



## RC Shad0w (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sieht es bei dir so aus?


ja, sieht es


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wartet nur bis @roheed nach hause kommt dann gibts ein Rüffel und zwar für euch beide!!!


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und alle wichtigen Infos zum Thema SSD*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich Erase eh meine SSD nochmal befor ich mein Image draufhaue.14 As Benches insgesammt 16 SSD Benches hab ich nun durchlaufen lassen.Werte bleiben gleich.Wie auch mit Superfetch liegst du auch hier wieder falsch.Antworte mir einfach nicht mehr da eh nur Müll rauskommt.


 

Gehts nur gerade mir so, oder weis noch einer net aus welchem Sarg er das Zitat nun wieder ausgebuddelt hat. Das liegt doch min. schon 30 Seiten zurück (war es überhaupt in diesem Thread?).
Sry aber hab kein Plan mehr, worums da ging.
Und den Zusammenhang zum Superfetch find ich gerade auch nicht (muss am großen Alkoholeinfluss am Wochenende gelegen haben).


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wieso? wie sehen deine denn aus?


 Vor allem die 4k sind, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe deutlich niedriger. Muss später mal meine Screens zusammen suchen 



Vaykir schrieb:


> hab zwar keine ahnung warum er 2 mal den  gleichen as ssd bench gepostet hat, aber 90% seiner beiträge check ich  eh net


Ich glaube das war so gemeint: Der eine Mark mit 2 Punkten mehr war vor den ganzen anderen Benches (9xAS Bench einmal Crystal wie auch ATTO) der andere mit -2 (also 2 Punkten weniger) war der dannach. Warum er aber 9x den AS nach einander ausführt ist mir auch ein Rätsel 



roheed schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob es nur mir so
> geht oder es den andern wurscht ist mit wem sie da "chaten"^^


Hm ne geht mir auch so. War neulich ziemlich verwirrt, als Du drei mal an einem Tag dein Bild geändert hast 



roheed schrieb:


> Aber denoch kommt ein RAID nicht an 2 einzelne Platten ran.
> Diese Lösung mit 2 einzelnen platten bringt in der Regel mehr leistung
> als 2 Platten im RAID zusammengefasst.


Oh das find ich nun aber interessant. Wie meinst Du das? Wenn Du parallel auf zwei Platten schreibst? Das ist dann aber ein größerer Verwaltungsaufwand. Oder ich verstehe nicht ganz wie Du das gemeint hast 

Und jetzt lasst doch mal den armen Nyuki in Ruhe. Und Vaykir: Don'f feed the Troll


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

LOL, 
bis heute morgen dachte ich noch das nur die Frauen ihre Tage kriegen können, 
ihr habt mich eines besseren belehrt! Wir sollten die Biologiebücher umschreiben lassen.

Auch wenn ich lang genug im Kindergarten geschafft habe, werde ich an dieser stelle
nicht den Kindergärtner Spielen, eine Partei ergreifen oder euch zurecht weisen. 
Wenn ihr allerdings meint, ihr müsst euren Rosenkrieg weiter hier austragen dann 
werden eure Beiträge gemeldet, entfernt, Strafpunkte verteilt und somit hat sich die sache damit erledigt.
Klärt das Bitte per PN wenn eure gemüter wieder etwas abgekühlt sind 
Achja und ein "loner" ist ein Einzelgänger! Wobei das vermutlich die schönste Version ist 

Sodele BTT.



> Hm ne geht mir auch so. War neulich ziemlich verwirrt, als Du drei mal an einem Tag dein Bild geändert hast


Ja stimmt schon^^ bin dann soger selber erstmal verwiert, bis es klick macht aso 
das bin ja ich selber XD Dann hab ich es genervt aufgegeben und wieder mein altes Bild reingemacht.



> Oh das find ich nun aber interessant. Wie meinst Du das? Wenn Du parallel auf zwei Platten schreibst? Das ist dann aber ein größerer Verwaltungsaufwand. Oder ich verstehe nicht ganz wie Du das gemeint hast


Ich meinte es so...Es bringt verteile wenn du 2 einzelne HDD hast und von einer 
auf die andere Kopierst oder wenn du auf einer ein Archiv hast, es auf die andere entpackst und von dieser dann wieder auf die, die das Archiv hatte zurück installierst zb.

Wenn du nur vom RAID auf RAID also sich selber kopierst bist langsamer als wenn du 
von einer HDD auf eine andere HDD schreibst. WEil so muß die eine nur lesen, 
die andere nur schreiben und nicht beide "beides". Das positionieren des Lesekopfes 
dauert ja unheimlich lang.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ah jetzt hab ichs geschnallt. Ne das kommt eher selten vor. Eigentlich eher von externen Trägern auf das RAID und dann wird erst mal mit den Daten gearbeitet. Dann kommt das Rendern, da glaube ich aber eher nicht, dass das RAID der limitierende Faktor ist 

Kann man sinnvoll mehrer Platten zu einem logischen Laufwerk zusammenfügen, ohne ein RAID zu verwenden? Windows kann ja irgendwie auch Platten kombinieren. Anhängen heißt das glaube ich. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

joar nutze ich in meinem whs( Windows Homes server) das is eines der kern- funktionen das du platten einfach zum datenpool zusetzen kannst,der vorteil größe und geschwidigkeit sind egal.
beim raid sollten es nach möglichkeit immer die gleichen sein, mind. die größe muss gleich sein und wie roheed schon geschriebn hat die daten liegen bei raid 0/5 halt gesplittet auf den HDDS,was die zeit beim verzeichnis umkopieren ziemlich in die höhe treibt!


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@mojo*
als ich komm jetzt grad nicht mehr ganz mit 
Was genau machst du mit deiner Kiste? Videobearbeitung oder gehts eher in 
die richtung wie mein Trailer auf der Startseite? 
Mein Kumpel macht 3D Videobearbeitung (hat von Kamera bis Beamer alles nötige dazu).
Jetzt hatte er das Problem das die Videos beim abspielen ruckeln...
darauf hin dachte er das seine HDD sein Flaschenhals sei und hat sich eine SSD
gekauft...Hat aber leider keine Verbesserung gebracht.  
Und auch bei dir denke ich, dass der PC ansich limitiert, nicht allein eine HDD/SSD/RAID.
Ich betreibe seit ca. 4 jahren RAID0, abgesehen davon dass ich zwar null probleme damit 
hatte muss ich mir fairer weise eingestehen...nen wirklich Spürbaren Leistungsschub hat ich auch nicht^^


*EDIT:::::*
Was aber wirklich abnormal viel gebracht hat ist 
a) eine SSD als OS
b) darüber hinaus die SSD als "zwischenspeicher" / 2 Medium zu nutzten

--> Archiv auf RAID; entpacken auf SSD; installieren von SSD auf RAID = Hammer schnell
Ob man jetzt eine SSD oder eine HDD hat spielt für dieses Szenario fast keine Rolle. Es geht nur darum das sich eine HDD
auf nur eine Aufgabe konzentrieren kann..soll heißen nur Lesen oder nur schreiben.

*EDIT_2::::*
Ähm hast du gelesen das bei RAID5 die Schreibleistung sogar sinkt?^^ Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Lol so viele Fragen 

Ich drehe Videos mit einer HD-Kamera und bearbeite die hinterher am PC. Also eher keine Designvideos - sondern "echtes" Filmmaterial. Die Videos beim abspielen ruckeln bei mir auch (wenn ich es mit der Vorschauauflösung übertreiebe). Das ist ja auch logisch. Nicht umsonst braucht der PC ca. 6-10 mal so lange um das Video in HD zu rendern 
Hier limitiert ganz klar die CPU (und vielleicht ein bisschen der RAM - aber das ist wohl eher nur das Zünglein an der Waage). Hier erwarte ich mir vom RAID auch keinen Leistungszuwachs.

In erster Linie ging es mir darum die Platten zu einer zusammenzufassen und eine höhere Transferrate bei großen Daten zu erreichen. Denn die HD-Videos müssen ja erst mal als Rohmaterial auf meine Platte. Sind gerne mal ein paar GB. Wie schon gesagt, hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch ein RAID0 am laufen. Dann meldete die Intel Console öfter mal Fehler und mir wurde die Sache zu heiß. Deswegen eine weitere Platte rein und auf RAID5 umgestellt.

Das RAID5 "langsamer" als RAID0 ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Das ist ja auch logisch, denn der Controller und die CPU haben so deutlich mehr zu tun. Allerdings ist der Verlust nicht ganz so schlimm und mir auch nicht mehr so wichtig, da ich das RAID ja nicht mehr als Systemplatte nutze.

So das war's glaub ich. Wurde Dir nun klar was bei mir so abgeht?


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich woll den spieß einfach mal umdrehen XD
Jo das mit den großen datenmengen kann ich mir vorstellen^^
Sehs ja bei meinem kollegen was da so abgeht und er hat ja noch das FullHD 
videomaterial von zwei Kameras^^ Da kommt die kiste übelst ins schwitzten.
Wo wir wieder beim thema wären ...man kann nie genug Leistung haben XD

Wenn er dann das Urlaubsvideo in FullHD 3D rendert geht schon mal ne halbe woche ins Land XD
Schon irgendwie krank und das mit dem überzüchteten Quadi^^ Naja egal btt.

Ich kann alles nachvollziehen, das ist gar kein ding aber dennoch denke ich, 
dass du mit einer großen HDD besser fahren würdest als mit dem RAID schnickschnack.
btw von wieviel speicherplatzt reden wir den überhaupt? Wenn du jetzt mit 5TB + kommst
dann will ich nichts gesagt haben....

Ähm mir ist grad eingefallen, selbst dir würd ein 2 HDD system was bringen!
Auch wenn deine CPU limitiert wäre es vlt sinnvoll auf einer HDD die Quellen zu haben
und auf eine weitere HDD das Fertige Video zu speichern.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich habe auf meinen Server so ca. 25TB und im Rechner selbst nochmal ca. 15TB.

Ne kleiner Spaß - sind nur 2TB bisher. Allerdings mache ich das mit den Videos noch nicht so lange ~6 Monate und das wird nun wohl recht schnell wachsen.
Also das RAID ist - sag ich mal - historisch gewachsen xD Habe mit einer Platte vor 3 Jahren angefangen. Dann wurde mir das zu lahm und ich wollte einfach mal RAID0 ausprobieren, also nochmal die gleiche Platte geordert (damals noch Systemplatten bzw. -RAID). Naja und nun eben noch mal die dritte für das RAID5.

Aber ich glaube Du könntest recht haben mit den zwei getrennten Platten. Naja bisher läufts ganz gut. Solange noch Platz vorhanden ist, mach ich mir auch erst mal keine großen Gedanken. Wenn voll dann werd ich mir wohl mal ein 3TB Plättchen reinholen und gut ist 
Vielleicht sollten wir hiermit dann auch mal das Thema "Das RAID und ich" beenden und zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren: den SSD!


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Vielleicht sollten wir hiermit dann auch mal das Thema "Das RAID und ich" beenden und zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren: den SSD!



hehe jetzt ham ma doch soviel drüber gelabert das ich schon vergessen hab was das problem war XD
Das du deine SSD nicht im AHCI Modus sondern RAID laufen lassen musst?


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Könnte das ein Problem darstellen? Denn das habe ich tatsächlich so einstellen müssen!


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

kann, muß aber nicht^^ Hab allerdings deinen benchpost schon vergessen ...
wo wir wieder beim thema Avatar wären XD Hast du nochmal schnell dein bench?
Oder hast du deine SSD noch gar nicht eingebaut?! Ich bin grad verwiert ^^ 
Mit zuvielen leuten kontakt gehabt die letzten wochen XD


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe ja SSD ist verbaut seit SA. Benchpost kannste nicht finden, weil noch nicht vorhanden. Muss ich mal machen. Heute Abend versprochen 
Muss noch paar Sachen vorbereiten, morgen kommt meine neue Küche... CHAOS!!


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

oh gott sei dank^^Hab schon angefangen an meinen verstand zu zweifeln 
weil ich mich grad so gar nicht an nen bench von dir errinern konnte XD
Aber wo keiner Vorhanden kann auch keiner fehlen^^

DAcht mir doch, dass so eine exotische Lösung RAID5 und SSD nicht hängen geblieben 
ist ...nene unvorstellbar XD


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Yeah ich bin was besonderes 
So schnell zur Packstation, dann kommen die Screens.

Bench vom Raid hab ich ja schon mal gepostet (falls Du Dich daran auch nicht mehr erinner kannst: guckste hier!)


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und mir fällt gerade ein, ich muss mir noch was einfallen lassen wie ich die HDD überhaupt verbaue!
Meine gesamten Festplatten Schächte sind ja für den Radiator raus geflogen.
Bei der Vertex 2 liegt ja zumindest ein 3,5 auf 2,5" dabei, brauch ich also noch einen 5,25 auf 3,5 oder noch besser 5,25 auf 2,5".
Hat da gerade jmd. was passendes parat?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Doppelseitiges Klebeband bietet viel mehr Flexibilität, erst recht wenn du gerade keine passenden Kabellängen zur hand hast. kannste überall plazieren, weil die ssd ja echt super klein is. besser is sogar noch klettverschluss, weil dann kannstes auch wieder abmachen


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo so würde ich es zur not auch machen! Die einbaulage ist wurst, kühlen muß man sie nicht, 
klein ist sie, leicht ist sie die SSD ^^

Ähm mojo, jo das hab ich schon gesehen. Aber da kriegst ja augenkrebs vor soviel "text".
WEnn du was zeigen willst nimm einfach einer der Programme die auf der Startseite verlinkt sind.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach Du bist halt kein Informatiker - da ist man solche textlastigen Geschwüre gewohnt. Ich kann die Tests leider nicht mehr nachholen und alte Screens hab ich nicht. Deswegen musst Du Dich damit begnügen. So ich mach mich mal an meine Screens


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Doppelseitiges Klebeband bietet viel mehr Flexibilität, erst recht wenn du gerade keine passenden Kabellängen zur hand hast. kannste überall plazieren, weil die ssd ja echt super klein is. besser is sogar noch klettverschluss, weil dann kannstes auch wieder abmachen



Sowas kratzt an meiner Modder ehre



roheed schrieb:


> jo so würde ich es zur not auch machen! Die einbaulage ist wurst, kühlen muß man sie nicht,
> klein ist sie, leicht ist sie die SSD ^^



Mal sehen, ob ich nicht noch ein paar Gewindestangen hier rumliegen habe, vllt lässt sich daraus ja was machen.


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ach Du bist halt kein Informatiker


zumindest nen halber  Also ich programier auch ein wenig hochsprache auch wenn schön was anderes ist XD

naja kannst ja dein raid mit CDM testen das reicht, was eine einzelne HDD schaft kann man sich denken, bzw könnt einer von uns zur not veröffentlichen.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Sowas kratzt an meiner Modder ehre




das fällt unter den bereich: extreme modding


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol vaykir, 
ich verfolge ja euren zickenkrieg auch noch in dem anderen angepinten threat
und muß mich ernsthaft fragen...Warum gibts du zur abwechslung nicht auch mal
nach und lässt ihn sein ding machen und mischt dich trotz angespannter lage 
wieder ein ? ^^ ich red von Nyuki nicht das modding thema grad..

ähm falls nicht schon zu spät...antwort mir lieber per PN...sonst kocht das hier nur wieder auf.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ mojoxy .Als ich meine SSD eingebaut habe und alle wichtigen treiber drauf hatte und 4 mal gebencht habe ,brachen die SeQ Write-werte von 100 auf 60 und 4k write Werte von 54 auf 40.Ich hab die SSD auch mehrmals Erased 4-5 mal und es war immer das gleiche.Als ich gelsesen habe das der AMD AHCI treiber auch Trim unterstütze, installierte ich den und merkte das die 4k Werte Lesen wie auch schreiben wieder normal waren (ohne erase).Jetzt sind 2-3 Wochen vergangen und ich konnte wieder ein Erase durchführen.
Bild links war der "erste" Bench vom Neutzstand den ich machte mit Mhaci Treiber.Nachdem ich erased habe waren die standard Werte von 4k lesen 16-17 und schreiben 50 die auch so geblieben sind nach jedem erase.(Neuzustand).Bild rechts mit AMd Ahci treiber.Jetzt habe ich schon 22 AS Benches hinter mir und die Werte bleiben gleich 4k Lesen 20.5-21 und write 70 SEQ write 94.
Wollte dem Threadersteller nur ein wenig entgegenkommen da er sich so Mühe gemacht hat den Thread zu erstellen.Ich werde die nun nochmal Erasen und werde alle paar Monate mal einen Bench durchlaufen lassen.Vieleicht brechen die Werte ja irgendwann mal ein


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Okay, sorry wenn ich das noch mal wiederhole, aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass Dein Schreibsytl.. ähm "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ist. Nimm's mir nicht übel, will nur sicher gehen, dass ich Dich richtig verstanden habe 

Du wolltest uns also eigentlich mitteilen, dass Du nun der Ansicht bist, dass Du keine Einbrüche mehr in den Schreibraten hast, auch wenn Du die SSD öfter beschreibst bzw. länger im Betrieb hast? Ganz im Gegensatz zu vorher, wo Du merklich Einbrüche hattest. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden? Wenn ja dann GZ zum Treiberupdate


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja und ich will immer so viel schreiben und komme immer durcheinander.Auf Japanisch wär das alles so viel einfacher für mich : .
Es dient ja auch nicht nur für mich, sondern für viele andere auch.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bist Du Japaner/-in?

Auf meine Frage, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, hast Du nun aber auch nicht geantwortet


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja nyuki, 
ich steh auch dazu das es recht schwer ist zu verstehen was du sagen willst 
DAs ist ja nicht böse gemeint und ich will dich auch nicht "anmachen".
Wenn du japaner oder ähnliches bist dann nur raus mit der sprache, 
dann haben die leute auch mehr verständniss mit dir.
Weil deine reine "rechtschreibung" ist so gut, dass man da nicht drauf kommt
das du vlt nicht von hier kommst. Nur der satzbau ist etwas verwirrend.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*OCZ Vertex2 120GB 2,5"*

Hardware:

CPU:Intel Core2Quad Q9450 @ 3200MHz | FSB 400MHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P (BIOS: F7)
South Bridge: Intel 82801HR ICH8R (Modus: RAID)
RAM: 4xCorsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400C4 (4x1GB DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-12 400Mhz)
OS: Windows 7 x64

Hm die vom Hersteller angegebenen Werte (Read: 285MB/s Write: 275MB/s) erreiche ich in ATTO nicht - ich glaube ich werde das Mistteil zurückgeben.

Ne kleiner Spaß. Denke die Werte gehen in Ordnung. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die Windows Installation nicht komplett frisch ist.
Mit AHCI wäre vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr drin, man weiß es nicht. Kann ich aber leider gerade nicht testen, da systemkritische Daten auf meinem RAID liegen...


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol zuerst schau ich mir das ding an und denke...
alter schwede, so sauber wie du hat bis jetzt noch keiner gepostet...

doch dann ...


> Hm die vom Hersteller angegebenen Werte (Read: 285MB/s Write: 275MB/s) erreiche ich in ATTO nicht - ich glaube ich werde das Mistteil zurückgeben.


Ich wollt schon den kopf auf den tisch hauen aber zum glück kamm dann gleich der nächste satz 

MOMENT NICHT SPAMEN, ich schreib gleich noch was °°^^

*EDIT:::::*
Also das wir uns richtig verstehen...du hast den Controller auf RAID laufen oder?
Entlich mal ein sinnvolles update, jetzt wissen wir das der Controller getrosst auf RAID laufen kann
und AHCI nicht zwingend pflicht ist! Deine werte sind soweit bombe und NCQ kommt an (AHCI Future)
Ich könnt echt kotzten das mein ICH9R schlechter ist als bei dir und ich ums verecken nicht weiß was mich limitiert. (komm nur auf 150mb/s read)


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Japanerin!
Ja du hast das richtig verstanden.Ich habe auch damit gerechnet das die Werte wieder einbrechen was ja normalerweise ja auch normal ist bei dem SF-Controller.
2 positive Dinge sind dazugekommen.
Die Werte haben sich verbessert und die Write Werte brechen nicht mehr ein.
Das macht mich glücklich 

P.S.Mein Freund benutzt den Account aber auch ,wenn er Fragen hat.Der hat aber vom tüten und blasen keine Ahnung 
Da versteh ich schon mehr vom Pc als Er.Nun ist er wieder fort für 2 Wochen und ich kann mich meinem Hobby widmen .
Satzbau ist sau schwer.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> MOMENT NICHT SPAMEN, ich schreib gleich noch was °°^^


Man(n) da muss ich mich nun aber zurückhalten - Oh zu spät 

*EDIT:* Bin ja gar nicht so 



roheed schrieb:


> *EDIT:::::*
> Also das wir uns richtig verstehen...du hast den Controller auf RAID laufen oder?
> Entlich mal ein sinnvolles update, jetzt wissen wir das der Controller getrosst auf RAID laufen kann
> und AHCI nicht zwingend pflicht ist! Deine werte sind soweit bombe und NCQ kommt an (AHCI Future)
> Ich könnt echt kotzten das mein ICH9R schlechter ist als bei dir und ich  ums verecken nicht weiß was mich limitiert. (komm nur auf 150mb/s  read)



Ja Controller steht auf RAID - sonst würde es schlecht um mein RAID5 stehen 
Ich hab ja auch nen ICH8R  Kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen wo Dein Nadelöhr ist. Ohne OC hab ich aber auch etwas niedrigere Werte (v.a. im 4k Bereich).

Eine Frage hab ich nun aber auch noch: "und NCQ kommt an (AHCI Future)"
Was wolltest Du mir damit sagen? Das NCQ auch per RAID-Modus an der SSD "ankommt" oder was?


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Japanerin!
> Ja du hast das richtig verstanden.Ich habe auch damit gerechnet das die Werte wieder einbrechen was ja normalerweise ja auch normal ist bei dem SF-Controller.
> 2 positive Dinge sind dazugekommen.
> Die Werte haben sich verbessert und die Write Werte brechen nicht mehr ein.
> Das macht mich glücklich



wenn du dich jedes mal in so kurzen sätzen ausdrückst kommen wir auch gut mit was du uns sagen willst  
Wie lange bist du schon in deutschland? 



> Man(n) da muss ich mich nun aber zurückhalten - Oh zu spät


du alter spammer 
Wir haben bis aufs mainboard fast die gleiche kiste lol
Gleiche CPU, OC, RAM und trotdem bremst irgendwas bei mir


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Was wolltest Du mir damit sagen? Das NCQ auch per RAID-Modus an der SSD "ankommt" oder was?


Ja das zum einen, 
oder man könnte auch sagen, RAID beinhaltet auch alle AHCI befehle 
wie z.B. Halt NCQ oder Hot-Plug


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

fast 6 Jahre.
Ich will mich auch immer kurz halten.Doch dann denke ich immer das ich vor eine Wand renne und mich überhaupt keiner versteht.


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> fast 7 Jahre.
> Ich will mich auch immer kurz halten.Doch dann denke ich immer das ich vor eine Wand renne und mich überhaupt keiner versteht.



hehe das erklärt jetzt allerdings einiges ^^
Männer und frauen verstehen sich ja grundsätzlich nicht 
Und dann kommt halt noch deine art hinzu, wie du dich ausdrückst.
hast mich auch schon hin und wieder ins grübeln gebracht 

Also wenn du uns grad nicht alle verarschen tust dann will 
ich mal nen "neustart" machen und dir eine zweite chance geben 

Wie gesagt, dickes lob dein deutsch ist ansich hammer gut was
die rechstschreibung angeht. Da können auch wir uns noch ne scheibe
abschneiden  nur halt mit dem satzbau happert es noch ein bischen.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Japanerin!


Na das sag ich doch mal: こんにちは(Ob das nun noch stimmt - mein Japanisch ist etwas eingerostet).
Das macht Dich bei Vaykir doch bestimmt gleich mal 1000x beliebter 



Nyuki schrieb:


> fast 6 Jahre.
> Ich will mich auch immer kurz halten.Doch dann denke ich immer das ich  vor eine Wand renne und mich überhaupt keiner versteht.


Immer schön kurze Sätze, dann wird das schon. Muss mich im Englischen auch immer dazu zwingen 



roheed schrieb:


> du alter spammer


Hab halt nur vom Großmeister selbst gelernt!



roheed schrieb:


> Wir haben bis aufs mainboard fast die gleiche kiste lol
> Gleiche CPU, OC, RAM und trotdem bremst irgendwas bei mir


Hast Du Deinen auch übertaktet? (Edit: habs gerade selbst gesehn - hast ihn auch auf 400FSB) Meine CPU könnte durchaus noch mehr, aber der mistige RAM von Corsair macht schon bei 405MHz schlapp und wird instabil. Die Ironie daran: Der Ram wurde mir als OC-RAM angepriesen. Hab hinter feststellen müssen,  dass ich die V2.1 habe die nicht mehr ganz so gut im OC ist - um's mal freundlich auszudrücken 
Ansonsten ist es wohl mein MB, wobei das schon sehr lustig wäre. War bisher von 965P nicht so wirklich überzeugt. Vielleicht ändert sich das heute noch ^^


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ mojoxy: Hallo zurück 

@ roheed: Ja danke.Das mit dem Deutsch kommt von alleine in dem ich immer mehr aufsauge.Männer und Frauen verstehen sich eigentlich schon ganz gut. Voraussetzung ist den passenden Deckel für den Topf zu finden 

P.s.gerade wo ich mein Jahr ändern wollte hast du schon gepostet.Kommt mir gar nicht so lange vor


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Hab halt nur vom Großmeister selbst gelernt!


lol, meinst du damit mich ?^^ dann will ich es mal als kompliment annehmen 



> Meine CPU könnte durchaus noch mehr, aber der mistige RAM von Corsair macht schon bei 405MHz schlapp und wird instabil. Die Ironie daran: Der Ram wurde mir als OC-RAM angepriesen. Hab hinter feststellen müssen, dass ich die V2.1 habe die nicht mehr ganz so gut im OC ist - um's mal freundlich auszudrücken



jo wem sagst du das ^^ ich hab ja auch die gleichen Riegel. 
kraßer zufall^^ Meiner macht auch recht früh schlapp, obs
jetzt allerdings an der CPU, RAM oder MB liegt kann ich nicht mal sicher sagen. 
Fakt ist, mehr als 3,4ghz ist bei mir leider nicht drin. und selbst die nur mit extremen
anheben aller Spannungen...3,2ghz dafür geht mit standart Spannung. Schon komisch
irgendwie aber nu gut...gehört hier nicht her. XD


----------



## mojoxy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Stimmt, aber ich habe meinen RAM ausführlichst (hab da mal ein ganzes WE dran verschwendet) getestet. Damals noch mit der C2D E4300 (geiles Teil ging auf 36XXMHz hoch!). Bin ich nur ein bisschen über die magischen 400FSB wollte der RAM nur noch mit 5-5-5-15 booten. Das wollte ich aber nicht! xD


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe das ist geil XD



> Wnen man nun enien Ncahirhcetnbtreiag srcehbit, slotle jneer eenin filenßd zu lneseedn Txet vreafsesn kneoenn.
> Ncah eienr Stidue der Cmabirdge Uinvrestiaet ist es eagl in wlehcer Reiehnfogle die Bchustebaen in Woeretrn vokrmomen. Es ist nur withcig, dsas der ertse und lettze Bchusatbe an der ricthgien Stlele snid. Der Rset knan total falcsh sein und man knan es onhe Porbelme leesn. Das ist, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jeedn Bchustbaen liset sodnern das Wrod als gaznes.



quelle : Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Neues MySpace Layout Online

jaja ich weiß OT, aber mein thread, mein SPAM XD


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> hehe das ist geil XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, konnte es wirklich fließend und in normaler Geschwindigkeit lesen.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Das macht Dich bei Vaykir doch bestimmt gleich mal 1000x beliebter



Ja in der Tat macht es das. Hab auch schon ne PM verschickt.
Gomen nasai nochmal an dieser Stelle, damit auch jeder liest 
(Drüfta nun selber rausfinden was das heist).

und dein Kinochiwa seh ich jetzt zum ersten mal in Symbolen am PC. Hab erst fast gar net wiedererkannt 

Von daher: nan demo nai! Weiter gehts mit einer ganz anderen Einstellung.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich brauche länger um Texte zu verfassen die meisstens auch noch danach fehler enthalten 
Den Text oben kann ich auch "fast"fliessend lesen.Das ist ja lustig 

Entschuldigung angenommen^^


----------



## mojoxy (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed den Meisterspammer: Ja das kannte ich auch schon, viel besser ist aber sowas:

Die Farben LAUT aufsagen. Nicht die Wörter vorlesen sondern die Farben 

*GRÜN GELB ROT BLAU
ROT BLAU GELB GRÜN
BLAU ROT GRÜN GELB
GELB GRÜN BLAU ROT*

Ihr habt es geschafft? Wow nicht schlecht! Und nun noch einmal - aber schneller


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich glaub morgen früh veranstalten die Mods ne Treibjagd und wir sind die Beute. Naja ich hab ja auch noch nie ne Verwarnung bekommen, bin allerdings auch nur eine kleines Licht im Sinnlosen Spams schreiben, der Rekord hält immer noch @quantensleapstrem!


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

alter bei dem test merkste erst wie farbenblind man sein kannXD
so ich hab da nochmal zur abwechslung was zum thema ssd!
mein versuch meinem WHS n SSD zuverpassen ist geschietert-.- am finaziellen rahmen.
die 64gb vertex2 die ich mir besorgt hatte war 5 gb zuklein
das os belegt zwar nur 20 gb aber die mindestgrösse muss für backups min. 65 gb haben -.- und ne 120er is mir dann doch zuteuer momentan!
nja wenigstens konnte ich sie zurückbringen!
jetz wird wohl ne wakü anfang 2011


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich habe auch noch was zum Thema SSD.
Den Leistungsindex abschalten.Nach einem erase habe ich den 7 mal ausgeführt und hatte danach schlechte Schreibwerte im As Bench.Ich habe schnell wieder Erased und sofort einen As Bench durchgeführt mit Mhaci treiber.Standard Werte.Danach habe ich wieder 5-6 mal Leistungsindex ausgeführt und danach wieder As Bench und die Werte waren unten  .Wenn man den nicht berücksichtigt dann macht der das Automatisch.Was noch komisch ist das der Leistungsindex sogar neue Hardware findet obwohl nichts neues angeschlossen ist.Nach paar tagen hat er das schon Aktualisiert.Bis auf die Grafikkarte.vieleicht Aktualisiert er sogar in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder?In wenigen anderen Foren kam das auch schon zur aussprache.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ,aber der Win7 Intregierte Leistungsindex verfährt nach dem gleichen Muster wie einige andere SSD Benchmarks.
Das war Zufall als ich ein Freund überbieten wollte in sachen CPU Score er 7.8 ich bleibe auf 7.4 Egal wie hoch ich Takte.
Hier einen Link
Anzeige und Aktualisierung des Leistungsindex deaktivieren

Oh das war wieder lang :


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich musst den windows7 Leistungsindex immer manuell ausführen wäre mir jetzt neu das er das Automatisch macht. Wir reden doch jetzt über win7 oder? Denn bei Vista sieht es anders aus der macht in schon gleich am Anfang automatisch.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Seit ich wusste das der auch die SSD angreift wollte ich den gar nicht mehr starten.
Ja Win7 macht den auch automatisch und wiederholt leider auch.Ich hab den seit dem vorletzdem Erased nicht ausgeführt und habe auch drauf geachtet da ich vieles umgestellt habe in Win7.In 2 Wochen ohne in auszuführen hat er mehrmals neue Hardware gefunden und auch aktualisiert "irgendwann" aber beim Spielen habe ich das nie bemerkt.Er hat mir nie was angezeigt auf dem Desktop.Nur nach dem Datum konnte ich es erkennen das er es wieder getan hat,die Sau  .Die Grafikkarte hat er nie aktualisiert aber den rest.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Nyuki, ich glaub du verwechselst da was, also ich bin mir schon ziemlich sicher das win7 den Test nicht automatisch macht. Man soll allerdings niemals nie sagen aber ich würd ja fast meinen Hintern drauf verwetten das ich recht habe.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nachdem das passiert ist wollte ich auch mehr wissen.Ich habe das Phänomen auch.Nicht die gleichen aber nur halt das er automatisch aktualsiert.
Automatischer Start vom Leistungsindex, wie ausschalten? - Forum de Luxx
Automatische Aktualisierung vom Leistungsindex - Windows 7 Allgemeines


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Nyuki, diese Einträge sind aber schon fast ein Jahr alt und wenn du alle Updates gemacht hast sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten. Kann sein das es am Anfang mal so ein Bug gab aber jetzt auf keinen Fall mehr. Hast du bei dir auch alle Updates vom Microsoft installiert?


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja sofort nachdem ich Win7 installiert habe Stand: October 2010

-------------------
Gerade Update gemacht und 7 würden dazukommen das mach ich aber morgen 

Ich will den Leistungsindex eh nicht haben.Der sagt auch nichts aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mach mal bitte wenn du Zeit hast einen Screenshot von dem Bild ,System, das du in der Systemsteuerung findest und auch mal bitte eins vom Leistungsindex. Ich würd bei dir gern mal was überprüfen, hab da so ne Ahnung!


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok.gemacht


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Computername: Deluxe-PC
Klasse 

Aber Hulk, bei mir hat er das am Anfang auch mal gemacht, also den LI automatisch gestartet und getestet. Auch bei der vorletzen Installation von Win7 wieder (nachdem die SSD reinkam).
Die letzte Inst (vor nen paar Wochen als der 980x reinkam), hat er allerdings gewartet, bis ich das mache.

Aber auch hier gilt wieder: die lese- und schreibvorgänge, die auf der SSD stattfinden sind so dermaßen gering, dass man den ruhig anlassen kann. da passiert nix. nyu packt ihre ja echt mit samthandschuhen an, nachdem sie vorher nen paar mal mit nen vorschlaghammer drüber gehauen hat 

PS:
Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist ihr rechtschreibung besser als eure (hardy und roheed) 
könnta euch mal ne schippe von abschnippeln. hrhr


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich kapiere es echt nicht, ich hab jetzt mein win7 über ein Jahr und schon xmal installiert, aus verschiedenen Gründen aber noch nie, kein einziges mal hat er den Leistungsindex automatisch ausgeführt.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vllt liegst an der Win Version (wär zwar totaler Blödsinn, aber bei MS weis man ja nie).
Welche hast du? Ich nutze Prof 64bit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab das Home Premium. Das ist das schöne am PC Hobby gibt doch immer neu Rätsel zu lösen!


----------



## mojoxy (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass Win7 den Leistungsindex automatisch durchführt. Das passiert nur sooo selten.

Letztens isses mir aber wieder mal passiert. Hab die Nacht vom SA zum SO durchgemacht. Um genau um 1 Uhr. Windos-Schema stellt sich automatisch auf Basic - Aero deaktiviert - nichts geht mehr. Hä was ist hier los?? Dachte schon an Hack... Aber dann sah ich das Teil rödeln (WinSAT.exe) 

Das macht er immer am SO um 1:00 Uhr. Er startet nur wenn der PC 10 Minuten im Leerlauf war und wenn die Zeit verpasst wurde, wird WinSAT auch nicht nachgeholt. Deswegen sieht man den so gut wie nie.

Aber schaut mal in Eure Aufgabenplanung. Da sollte er drin sein. Wie "schädlich" das Teil nun wirklich für die "SSD" ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Auf jeden Fall war es äußerst schädlich für meine Nerven -.-


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist das schöne am PC Hobby gibt doch immer neu Rätsel zu lösen!


 

Darum ist es auch so faszinierend!
Vorallem weil jeder seine individuellen Erfahrungen damit macht und man diese sehr gut kombinieren kann (siehe unsere Arbeit im SSD Thread, so wie andere Beispiele).

@mojoxy
das könnte natürlich sein. Win7 startet den Prozess einfach wenn der PC längere Zeit im Leerlauf ist. Vllt war das bei uns Zufall, dass es so früh anfing. Meine mich nämlich erinnern zu können, dass er es bei mir direkt nach der Installation gemacht hat, weil ich relativ selten ne Inst beaufsichtige.


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

der leistungs index wird nach einer neuinstallation nur gleich ausgeführt wen win7 alle treiber schon mit installiert hat! wenn aber die grafikkarte nur als standart vga erkannt wird z.b. oder ihm acpi treiber noch fehlt führt win den index nicht aus und bricht dann auch bei einem manuellen versuch ab mit nem fehlercode!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das ist so nicht richtig. Windows7 reicht der Standard VGA Treiber absolut um den Leistungsindex auszuführen. Beweis Bild im Anhang.


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

dann lags eher an dem fehlen mobotreiber/prozesortreiber das er den index bei mir nicht ausfürhren wollte​


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das ist natürlich absolut möglich aber ich muss auch zugeben das ich in der Aufgabenplanung diesen Dienst gefunden habe, also könntest du absolut recht haben das er automatisch ausgeführt wird. Hab ihn mal vorsichtshalber entfernt. Da hatte ich mal wieder ein AH HA Erlbeniss, danke Junkie2003


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man müsste eh mal ne Tabelle haben, welche Dienste und Prozesse alle abgestellt werden können.
Hab gestern mal im Schnelldurchgang die Dienste überflogen. da sind mir nach 30sek schon min 5 aufgefallen, die anstandslos deaktiviert werden könnten (z.b. unterstützung für tablet pc oder druckerwarteschlange).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oh man, das hab ich schon hinter mir! Manch klingen einfach mal so als wären sie überflüssig?? Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, danach musste ich win7 neu installieren weil nix mehr ging, also Vorsicht.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jop hatte ich am Wochenende. Der eine dienst von wegen server irgendwas war mehr als sinnlos. deaktiviert und danach konnte ich in die datenträgerverwaltung knicken.
aber denkste ich hab den dienst wiedergefunden?^^


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

dafür liebe ich die systemwiederherstellungsfunktionXD
ich habe mir bei solchen fummelein in der diensteverwaltung oder der regestrie angewöhnt nen punkt zusetzen bevor ich was verstelle
das geht doch nen tick schneller als win neu einzurichten


----------



## mojoxy (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich bin dafür, dass Vaykir nächste WE das mal im Namen aller hier ausprobiert und uns dann hier eine Liste aller Services postet, die man nicht braucht 
Komm ist doch Weihnachten, da hast Du doch eh nichts vor ^^


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Haste sogar Recht.
War die letzten beiden Jahre Weihnachten krank. VOr 2 jahren 2 Wochen lang Grippe und flach; letztes Jahr Mudnraumentzündung und knappe 40°C fieber. Hab in beiden Jahren kein Weihnachten miterlebt und Silvester nur zum Teil 
Hoffe dies Jahr wirds mal besser, aber weinachten is bei uns eh net so der knaller.
Erst recht wenn hälfte der familie in bayern wohnt XD

Und da ich eh bald das system neu aufsetzen wollte, könnte ich das machen. allerdings gucke ich mir vorher eh tests über google an^^ bin ja net total doof.


----------



## mojoxy (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Haste sogar Recht.


Natürlich habe ich das! Was hast Du denn gedacht? 

Ja ich hab auch schon einige Listen im Netz gefunden von angeblichen Services die keiner braucht. Jedoch traue ich da auch nicht jedem selbsternannten Experten 
Und ob man einen Service braucht oder nicht, hängt ja auch oft von eingenen System + Anforderungen ab. Hab sogar schon von Leuten gehört, die den TCP/IP Dienst deaktiviert haben, weil sie ihn wirklich nicht brauchten 

Ich denke Du verstehst auf was ich hinaus will. Gutes gelingen. Ich bin nun mal afk bis heute Nacht: Meine Küche abholen und aufbaun. Mal schaun ob das was wird. Benchmark zum Ofen reiche ich dann schnellmöglich nach


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

den tcp/ipv6 dienst kannste wirklich abstellen. ds protokoll is nämlich fürn hintern


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was ich mich die ganze zeit Frage,
was bedeutet eig. erased?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

löschen!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> löschen!



Wenn jetzt nen Mod dein Beitrag "erased", schmeiss ich mich weg


----------



## Crymes (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Leute, tut es meiner 54oo  U/min Samsung HD502Hi eigentlich schaden, wenn ich das System auf ne SSD installiere und sie als Backup-Platte nutze und dann den einblasenden Lüfter vorne rausnehme?


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nope, im gegenteil, das findet die sogar ganz toll!
(und den fehlenden lüfter merkt die eh net)


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol, wie lange war ich nicht mehr online?! einen Monat?! Ach ne stimmt...warn weniger als 24h XD

mal schaun ob ich auch noch was behalten habe der letzten 100 seiten...^^

*@vaykir*
Das Nyuki ne gute rechtschreibung hat ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und ein lob an 
sie habe ich bereits ausgesprochen^^ 

*@mojoxy*
Jo dein test kannte ich schon, aber immer wieder nett zu sehen wie leicht sich 
das ach so komplexe und leistungsstarke gehirn austricksen lässt 

*@andere spamer^^*
Hmm echt komisch, bei mir hat er auch den leistungsindex mitten in der nacht 
selber ausgeführt...die sau ^^ naja aber auch schon wieder 20 tage her. daher wane...

Hab auch den einen oder anderen dienst deaktiviert. Bis jetzt auch ohne
die kiste abzuschießen aber in meinen augen auch nur ein tropfen auf den heißen stein.

*@crymes*
mit 5400 rpm ist es wohl eh eine eco HDD...die kommt auch super ohne Kühlung zurecht!
Ich kann den ganzen "HDD kühl hype" eh nicht nachvollziehen! 
Ich habe die letzten 15 jahre nicht eine HDD nur ansatzweise versucht zu kühlen 
und mir ist noch nicht eine einzige ausgefallen!!! kann zufall sein klar, aber dann 
nen kraßer XD außerdem, "kälte" ist schädlicher als wärme für eine HDD. 
Ist bei Automotoren auch nicht anderst...Kalt machst mehr kaput als wenn 
die motoren erst mal warm sind. Und kaum zu glauben, aber in den HDD
sind auch schmieröle vorhanden.


----------



## KaitoKid (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey Leute,
wisst ihr schon näheres über die Crucial C400?
So wie ich eben gelesen habe könnte die Adata S501 eine direkte Konkurentin werden oder?
Und noch etwas: Zu welchen Anlässen muss ich mein System eigentlich neu aufsetzen?

Edit: <-- ist auch ein Japan-Fanboy!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nyuki-chan is eigl voll die nette. sie hat mir das komplette weltbild zerbrochen was ich von ihr hatte.
kleiner schreiender möchtegern pc kenner und nun (erfreulicherweise) sowas. hätte nicht gedacht, dass man in nur 6 jahren so gut deutsch schreiben kann (kp wies da bei ihr mit dem sprechen aussieht, aber ich bin eh voll der japan junkie. vllt lern ich noch was von ihr  )


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wisst ihr schon näheres über die Crucial C400?
> So wie ich eben gelesen habe könnte die Adata S501 eine direkte Konkurentin werden oder?
> Und noch etwas: Zu welchen Anlässen muss ich mein System eigentlich neu aufsetzen?



also WENN es was neues gibt, dann wirstes hier erfahren, vorallem weil ich auf die C400 richtig heiß bin 

wie meinte neu aufsetzten? ich mach das nach eigenem ermessen. wenns kacke rennt, neu drauf


----------



## KaitoKid (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja, ich meine ob ich dann jedes Mal Win7 neu installieren muss wenn ich z.B. was an der Hardware ändere, also Graka, CPU, RAM....?


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

graka, ram und cpu sind egal, aber wenn du das MB tauschst musst du manchmal neu installaieren.
war jedenfalls früher so, heutzutage würd ichs aber trotzdem machen^^


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja da siehst mal wie schnell man sich in einem Menschen täuschen kann
*hier stand mal ein Roman, aber nachdem ich ausversehen den browser zugemacht habe, bin ich zu faul alles nochmal zu schreiben* 

Wenn ich sehe, dass die ADATA 180€ für 64GB verlangt, 
weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich oder  soll ^^
In meinen augen PL total verfehlt! Wieder so eine SSD 
die mit Seq. READ/WRITE unwissende hinters licht führen will.
Naja warten wir test ab, die ersten bench waren wohl sehr
entäuschend. Quelle Computerbase oder THG 

PS: Mehr smiey braucht das land


----------



## Chrombacher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi Leute meine Verstex 2 kam grad an
Hab Win7 neu installiert und wollte nun wissen ob alles passt?

Anbei mal ein Bild von Diskmark und DiskInfo...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im FAQ stand ich soll den AHCI beim SATA Controller aktivieren, geht das jetzt auch noch und wo genau finde ich die Einstellung(war kurz im Bios, leider nicht sgefunden)?

Edit:
Ist es normal, dass Win7 mit dir Partition System reserviert anzeigt?


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm ... mir scheint es auch so, dass ahci nicht aktiv ist und die FW deiner SSD ist auch nicht mehr die neuste 

ja kann man auch nachträglich aktivieren ...wie? steht wie fast alles auf der startseite ^^ Unterpunkt Troubleshooting...


*Ps @ DR Mojo, *
ich habe deinen beitrag ( Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger )
auf der startseite eingefügt...vielen dank für deine mitarbeit. 
Ein RAID5 ist ja was besonderes und hat deshalb den eintrag verdient XD

Auf deinen BAckoffen bench warten wir natürlich schon alle mehr als gespannt^^
Ich hoff die aufheizzeiten decken sich mit denen des Herstellers...
Und du weißt ja, ATTO stellt das maximum, CDM das minimum dar, was dein 
Backoffen schaft, in diesem sinne...laß den kopf nicht hängen. XD
Aso und ganz wichtig, vorher das "backblech" im Bios aktivieren XD


----------



## Chrombacher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn ich eine neue Firmware installiere, behalte ich dann die Daten?
Wie geht das genau?


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

rat mal wo das stehen könnte 

Die daten verlierst du nicht...das update tool findest normal im OCZ Forum 
oder einer der jungs hier gibt dir schnell den link. Ich hab nur den link für die Corsair SSDs


----------



## Chrombacher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok danke, werd dann mal schaun

Hab grad versucht den AHCI Modus zu aktivieren. Also beim Booten zeigt er mir keine IDE-Laufwerke mehr an und sucht dann nach AHCI und findet die Vertex 2 auch. Allerdings kommt kurz nach dem Windowslogo ein Absturz, ganz kurz habe ich einen Bluescreen gesehen.

Im Moment habe ich nur die Vertex 2 Platte dran...Board ist ein Gigabyte 770TA-UD3 mit F3 Bios. An was kann es liegen?


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

an was das liegt? 
ganz klar...du hast unsere anleitung nicht beachtet ^^ 
Du mußt zuvor noch was im Windows einstellen bevor 
du auf AHCI umstellen kannst


----------



## Crymes (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok, danke.
Der Frontlüfter hat bei meinem Cm690 nur Staub angesaugt.
Morgen kommt vielleicht meine Vertex 2 60GB!! freufreu


----------



## Chrombacher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier nochmal meine Werte mit hoffentlich funktionieren AHCI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch die Einstellungen vom Bios...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt sich jemand mit der Aktivierung beim Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 mit F3  Bios aus und ist es egal an welchem SATA Port ich die SSD anschließe?


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne dein AHCI is immernoch aus.
hast im bios auch den falscher controller auf AHCI gestellt. scroll mal nach unten. da müsste noch nen controller stehen.

guck am besten ins handbuch welcher controller für welche ports is.


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop, AHCI ist leider immer noch nicht aktiv für die SSD!
Die SSD hängt am falschen port bzw. du hast für den falschen Controller AHCI eingeschalten.
Ein Blick ins handbuch kann abhilfe schafen.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da muss ich gigabyte leider sagen: leute das habta kacke gemacht mit den ports.


----------



## Chrombacher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und jetzt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Applaus!! (wo is der applaus smilie?)
jetzt isses an. siehste auch an den werten!


----------



## Chrombacher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok das ist ja alles wunderbar
Ich musste im Bios noch bei 4/5 Type auf noch was ändern, auf "at Sata" oder wie sich das nennt.

Sieht man eigentlich nur an den Werten ob AHCI aktiv ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ne links oben über der grünen Zahl steht "msahci"!


----------



## Chrombacher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok, update auf Firmware 1,24 hat nun auch wunderbar geklappt
Nochmal Danke...


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man,bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen und darf wieder schlafen gehen.Der Tag hat 24 Stunden und es reicht einfach nicht.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Nyuki-chan is eigl voll die nette. sie hat mir das komplette weltbild zerbrochen was ich von ihr hatte.
> kleiner schreiender möchtegern pc kenner und nun (erfreulicherweise) sowas. hätte nicht gedacht, dass man in nur 6 jahren so gut deutsch schreiben kann (kp wies da bei ihr mit dem sprechen aussieht, aber ich bin eh voll der japan junkie. vllt lern ich noch was von ihr  )



zum streit gehören immer 2 und mehr.In unserem Fall lagen wir alle falsch und auch richtig.Ich bin eigentlich hier um was zu lernen.Doch mein Fehler ist "war" das ich auch Tips und mehr abgeben möchte die ganz anders rüberkommen als ich dachte wegen dem Satzbau.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *Ps @ DR Mojo, *
> ich habe deinen beitrag ( Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger )
> auf der startseite eingefügt...vielen dank für deine mitarbeit.
> Ein RAID5 ist ja was besonderes und hat deshalb den eintrag verdient XD
> ...


Puh, danke fürs verlinken. Hab ich doch gerne gemacht.

Der Backofen-Bench muss sich noch etwas gedulden. Die Arbeitsplatte passt nicht so recht rein. Zudem findet mein Vater seine Kreissäge nicht und ich kenne auch niemand hier in der Gegend, der eine hat. Also wird das erst mal nichts mehr in diesem Jahr, da ich ab morgen (23.12) meine Mutter besuchen fahre.


Nyuki schrieb:


> Man,bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen und darf  wieder schlafen gehen.Der Tag hat 24 Stunden und es reicht einfach  nicht.


Was 24? Mir kamen die schon immer irgendwie kürzer vor... Na egal, ich hau mich erst mal in die Pfanne. Bis später...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Keine Sau mehr online man ist das öde! Also ich such noch jemand der so wie ich mal den Trim Befehl deaktiviert um zu sehen was passiert. Vor allem um zu klären in wie weit er Einfluss auf die sinkenden Schreibwerte hat. Nun denn Freiwillige vor weil ich brauch ein Vergleichswert, wenn sich noch mehr melden würden wäre natürlich noch besser!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ mojoxy
wasn fürn backofen-bench? hab ich was überlesen?
stehe gerade irgendwie aufm schlauch ^^

@ nyuki
ja hast wohl recht. gut, dass sich das mehr oder weniger von alleine geklärt hat 

@ hardy
ich deaktivier das nachher mal. denke das dauert eh nen paar tage/wochen bis du da was messen kannst. die platte muss sich ja auch erstmal zumüllen.

entweder ich penne um 2:43 oder bin party mit meinen kumpels machen, aber um die zeit wirste mich niemals in irgend nem forum finden, es sei denn ich bin besoffen und hab lust sinnlose sachen zu schreiben


----------



## mojoxy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> @ mojoxy
> wasn fürn backofen-bench? hab ich was überlesen?
> stehe gerade irgendwie aufm schlauch ^^


Scheint so, aber ich will hier ja niemanden dumm sterben lassen  Guckste hier! (letzter Satz)


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin Moin jungs und mädel(s) ^^
Ich weiß zwar, dass Schlaf nur was für arme Leute ist, die sich keinen Kaffee leisten können, 
aber ihr übertreibts mir ganz schön in letzter zeit 

@mojo
jaja da war dann wohl sicher kein Einbaurahmen von 35" auf 25" 
dabei bei deinem Backofen, komisch eigentlich..dachte bei NEFF sei das 
immer im Lieferumfang 

@hulk
Ich hat ja schon vista drauf nur um das gerücht von "TRIM"
mal ein ende zu setzten. Aber Vista wollte leider nicht richtig funzen 

Sag mir wie man TRIM (Sicher!!!) in win7 deaktiviert und ich bin sofort am 
start. Das des ein für alle mal aus der welt ist das gerücht das SF SSD 
trimmen


----------



## guna7 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> an was das liegt?
> ganz klar...du hast unsere anleitung nicht beachtet ^^
> Du mußt zuvor noch was im Windows einstellen bevor
> du auf AHCI umstellen kannst


Was meinst du damit? Ich habe schon gesucht, weiß aber nicht so recht, worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@guna7
In der Registry.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
Den eintrag "Start" mit einer "0" ersetzen.
Dann ab ins Bios ,auf Ahci umstellen und glücklich sein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So für alle die sich an dem Test beteiligen wollen hie die Vorgehensweise wie Trim deaktiviert wird, um so mehr um so besser. Also kaputt kann nichts gehen also keine Sorge:
Mann öffnet die Eingabeaufforderung die unter Zubehör zu finden ist aber mit Administrator rechten, das ist wichtig also mit rechts Klick. 

1. überprüfen ob Trim an oder aus ist, folgendes eingeben:
fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify

Kommt als Ergebnis 0 ist Trim aktive, eine 1 bedeutet inaktive also aus.

2. Du gibst jetzt folgenden Befehl:
fsutil behavior set DisableDeleteNotify 1

das schalltet Trim ab, du kannst es überprühfen wenn du wieder den Befehl unter Punkt 1 eingibst, nun sollte keine 0 sondern eine 1 ausgegeben werde.

3.Um Trim wieder zu aktivieren gibst du folgenden Befehl ein:
fsutil behavior set DisableDeleteNotify 0

So das wars eigentlich schon, ist einfacher als es aussieht. Ich würde dann vorschlagen für die Leute die sich beteiligen wollen das wir einmal die Woche dann einen Benchmark machen um zu sehen was sich verändert hat.
@roheed wenn du an der Vorgehensweise wie wir es dokumentieren sollen noch Vorschläge hast und her damit, ich halte ja viel von deiner Meinung.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Sag mir wie man TRIM (Sicher!!!) in win7 deaktiviert und ich bin sofort am
> start. Das des ein für alle mal aus der welt ist das gerücht das SF SSD
> trimmen




```
[I]fsutil behavior Set DisableDeleteNotify 1[/I]
```
Das sollte Dir den Trim deaktivieren. CMD aber als Administrator ausführen, sonst wirds nix  Mit _fsutil behavior Set DisableDeleteNotify 0 _machste es dann wieder an.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 3.Um Trim wieder zu aktivieren gibst du folgenden Befehl ein:
> fsutil behavior set DisableDeleteNotify 1


Zu viel Copy&Paste würd ich sagen xD Da muss natürlich ne 0 stehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schon verbessert!


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sodele bevor hier wieder das große gespame ausbricht gibts hier noch schnell von mir 
als Thread Admin eine kurze Zusammenfassung zum Thema "Trim" Selbstversuch...

Jeder der mitmachen will kann es gerne tun...kaputt machen kann man nichts.
Der schlimmste fall der eintretten kann ist, dass die schreibwerte so in den keller
sinken das man ein Secure erase durchführen muss.

Hier gehts zur Anleitung, wie man TRIM unter Windows 7 aus macht.
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

Der Testzeitraum beträgt vorerst nur einen Monat und sollte dann so gepostet werden!
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

*Der Test beginnt ab heute (22.12.10)

WICHTIG!!!*
Und nicht vergessen, macht euch auf jeden fall ein SCreenshot eures aktuellen zustands!
Wie im Links zu sehen, brauchen wir hierzu die Programme CDM und SSDlife.
SSDlife deshalb, um abschätzen zu können, wie sehr ihr eure SSD geärgert habt!

Wenn bei einem doch das wunder geschehen sollte, 
dass die schreibwerte ins bodenlose brechen, 
kann er sich natürlich schon früher als in einem Monat melden.
Aber ich bleib dabei, bei den SF SSD werden wir keine Überraschung erleben.

Sodele, offizielle "wahnsinnige" Testpersonen sind bis jetzt HulkHardy und Roheed.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, habe aber leider keine Zeit für den Spaß 
Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr. Bin aber auf jeden Fall auf die Ergebnisse gespannt. Welche Platten treten nun an? Corsair F80 (roheed) und Corsair F120 (hulkhardy1). Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop bis jetzt schon^^
naja was heißt "zeit" haben?! In der Vorbereitung brauchst du höchstens 15min für den 
Versuch und dann in vier wochen nochmal 15 min um den Test auszuwerten 
Das dazwischen läuft ja quasi von allein XD 
Aber eins kannst dir sicher sein, ich werd das ding so runter rocken mit Benchen das 
alles zu spät ist 

Ich denke das ich über den Weihnachtsurlaub meinen Schlaptop
mit nach hause nehme...Dann folgen vlt. wenn ich dazu komme
und lust habe ein Benchparkur  
SSD Laptop vs. HDD Laptop
SSD Laptop vs. SSD Desktop

Der laptop ist noch eine schöne alte Single Core kiste mit XP


----------



## guna7 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> @guna7
> In der Registry.
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> Den eintrag "Start" mit einer "0" ersetzen.
> Dann ab ins Bios ,auf Ahci umstellen und glücklich sein


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lexx (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Welche Platten treten nun an? Corsair F80 (roheed) und Corsair F120 (hulkhardy1). Sehe ich das richtig?


wenn sich jemand anderer bereit erklärt, würde ich gerne
eine OCZ Vertex 2 60GB "beisteuern".

bin aber nicht bereit mich in dieses thread- und postingchaos
einzulesen. (is ja typisch für hier..) 
ein "sticky" wäre nett, oder wenn das jemand über seine 
profilseite sammeln und moderieren könnte.

außerdem wäre es mir lieb, quasi von anbeginn zu starten.
um nicht zu sagen von leuter NULLEN an :-p
von der startperformance hab ich nämlich keinen screenshot.
(bei allen tests und blockgrößen 285 lesen, 275 schreiben, 
exakt wie auf der packung steht).


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach der Lexx ist wieder da, du alte Meckerlise 
Bei uns meckern nur die Ziegen XD 
(Mach nur spaß, pls nicht zu ernst nehmen )



> bin aber nicht bereit mich in dieses thread- und postingchaos
> einzulesen. (is ja typisch für hier..)
> ein "sticky" wäre nett, oder wenn das jemand über seine
> profilseite sammeln und moderieren könnte.



Egal was hier für nen chaos herrschen mag, 
alles wichtige wird auf die Startseite eingepflegt von mir.
genauso sieht es mit neuen Erkenntnissen aus, da geht nix unter!

Weißt du wie schwer es war diesen thread angepinnt zu bekommen?!
Nein? na dann probiers doch mal selber 



> außerdem wäre es mir lieb, quasi von anbeginn zu starten.
> um nicht zu sagen von leuter NULLEN an :-p
> von der startperformance hab ich nämlich keinen screenshot.
> (bei allen tests und blockgrößen 285 lesen, 275 schreiben,
> exakt wie auf der packung steht).



sehe ich keinen sinn dahinter...meine werte sind schon auf das minimum
eingebrochen. Und das egal ob TRIM tut oder nicht. Also das
bekannte Phänomen bei SF SSD. Hab soeben TRIM ausgemacht
und jetzt schau ich mal was passiert! Meine glaskugel sagt mir aber
das ganz genau ... nix passieren wird!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So es ist der 22.12.2010 und ich starte mal den Test. Trim ist aus geschallter. Hier die Start Screens! edit: ich sehe gerade das auch im ersten Screen bei SSD Life steht das Trim aus ist, na egal.


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nu gut, dann will ich auch schon mal meine "vorher" Bilder posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach diesen Screens hab ich TRIM ausgemacht, was auch von 
SSDlife und CDinfo bestätigt wird. Hab schon paar mal gebancht, 
die werte sind gleich, bzw sogar teilweise paar MB hochgegangen.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed: Wie hast Du eigentlich SSDInfo eingestellt, dass es Dir Deine voraussichliche Lebensdauer der SSD anzeigt? Star with Boot Up oder start ever XX hours? Wenn ja wie oft lässt Du es prüfen?


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du mußt bei gedrückter maustaste im SSDlife fenster 
noch die taste "alt" + "F4" drücken dann wird die lebensdauer berechnet!


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*


das meinst du doch nciht ernst, oder? bei alt+f4 schliesst sich das fenster


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich bin aber jetzt mal echt gespannt wie sich die Sache entwickeln wird. Ob und wann die Schreibwerte abfallen, da hätten wir schon viel früher machen können. Also dann mal Glück auf. Falls die Schreibwerte wirklich sehr stark einbrechen sollten würde es eigentlich reichen Trim wieder an zu schallten und dann die SSD ein wenig Idlen zu lassen, Secure Erase ist nicht unbedingt dann von Nöten.


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> das meinst du doch nciht ernst, oder? bei alt+f4 schliesst sich das fenster



ach...so lockt man euch heimlichen mitleser an die tastatur? XD
gut zu wissen 

jetzt hast du schon den witz aus der sache genommen!
SSDlife stellt sich selber um wenn er genug "testzeitraum" 
aufgezeichnet hat...Ich laß es mit windows starten und 
lass es alle stunde refreshen.

Hmm hulk, 
einfach nur Trim aktivieren wird leider nicht helfen!
Trim funzt nur wenn man was aus dem Windows raus löscht
und die SSD die datei gleich als "verweist" markieren kann.


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ach...so lockt man euch heimlichen mitleser an die tastatur? XD
> gut zu wissen



Jupp 

Wie gesagt, ich bin ständig dabei, nur ich schreib halt nicht dauernd was


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe es reicht ja auch schon wenn wir wie die weltmeister spamen ^^
zuviele köche verderben ja bekanntlich die suppe


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ganz genau 

und hiermit verziehe ich mich wieder in meine mitleser-ecke


----------



## mojoxy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da hat der Meisterspamer roheed wieder seinen Köder ausgeworfen und sein dreister Versuch wurde sofort von Erfolg gekrönt! Unfair 
Ich kenn aber auch noch ne Möglichkeit wie man den Testzeitraum von SSDInfo verkürzen kann. Ausführen öffen (Windows-Taste + R), "shutdown -s -t 00" eingeben (ohne " ") und Enter drücken! Klappt super!


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Okay, ich krieche noch einmal hervor^^

Das mit dem ausführen muss ich mal kurz ausprobieren, klingt super!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Öhm ja... also ich kann den Test atm. net mitmachen, weil mein System sagt, ich bin kein Admin.
Am Arsch! Komm net inne Regeditor, kann kein Prog mehr als Admin ausführen, kann kein cmd öffnen... man wasn nu schon wieder -.-


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich kenn aber auch noch ne Möglichkeit wie man den Testzeitraum von SSDInfo verkürzen kann. Ausführen öffen (Windows-Taste + R), "shutdown -s -t 00" eingeben (ohne " ") und Enter drücken! Klappt super!



lol hör mir auf, ich krieg mich gleich nicht mehr! 
ich dachte dieser befehl wäre dafür da, 
um die Runterfahrzeit von Windows auf "null" zu setzten?!

hab ich schon lange gemacht...jetzt ist mein windows immer sofort heruntergefahren!
Aber cool wenn das auch die SSDlife neu berechnen lässt...
muß ich gleich mal testen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das hört sich danach an als hätte dein PC Fieber wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Das geht einem Kumpel von mir auch öfter so und ich kann dir auch sagen wo er sich regelmäßig diese Sachen einfängt aber ich bin sicher du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@vaykir... eindeutig zuviele "dienste" beendet XD 
Aber eins ist sicher, TCP/IP dienst braucht echt keine sau XD


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

In 2 Tagen bekomm ich nun ja auch endlich mal meine SSD 
Doof nur das ich meinen USB Stick verloren habe, jetzt muss ich wieder von der DVD installieren...das dauert immer so lange
Großartig Daten sichern brauch ich ja eig. nicht, ich kann ja nachdem ich die SSD fertig habe, einfach meinen alten Raid anklemmen und davon die Daten rüber spielen...sollte ja auch von der (alten) Windows Platte Problemlos möglich sein, oder?

Ich versuch jetzt aber trotzdem noch mal meinen Stick zu finden


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

igit, das klingt aber mal stark nach OnTopic was du da so schreibst XD
und jetzt hat ma grad so nen schönen "blödel" run XD

ähm so einfach geht das nicht wie du es dir vorstellst!

hast du das gelesen hulk? oder is es im friendly spamfire untergegangen?^^


> Hmm hulk,
> einfach nur Trim aktivieren wird leider nicht helfen!
> Trim funzt nur wenn man was aus dem Windows raus löscht
> und die SSD die datei gleich als "verweist" markieren kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja mit Stick macht es doppelt so viel Spaß. Also wenn ich sag die installation dauert 10 Minuten dann ist es mein ernst, USB+SSD das heißt fliegen lernen!! edit: ja hab ich mit bekommen @roheed aber die Schreibwerte müssten sich mit Trim mit der Zeit wieder normalisieren dauert halt nur länger und zwar so lange bis unter Trim wieder alle Zellen einmal voll geschrieben würden und so wie ich mich kenne dauert das nicht lange.


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> igit, das klingt aber mal stark nach OnTopic was du da so schreibst XD
> und jetzt hat ma grad so nen schönen "blödel" run XD
> 
> ähm so einfach geht das nicht wie du es dir vorstellst!
> ...




Ich stells mir eig. so vor:
- Raid rausziehen
- SSD rein
- Bios steht ja auf Raid
- Windows installieren
- Raid rein
- Bios auf SSD als Boot Platte
- Wichtige Daten, die ich auf der SSD lagern will von der Windows Partition des Raids auf SSD ziehen
- Windows Parition löschen
- Restspeicher auf die anderen Partitionen verteilen
- Alles installieren
- Benchen
- Bilder posten
- angeben


----------



## mojoxy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Klingt gut, nur ob das mit dem angeben auch noch funktioniert werden wie sehen


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ich stells mir eig. so vor:
> - Raid rausziehen
> - SSD rein
> - Bios steht ja auf Raid
> ...



irgendwas sagt mir, dass das nicht funktionieren wird.
aber werden wir sehen 



Egal, hier schonmal meine werte für den vergleich später:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> irgendwas sagt mir, dass das nicht funktionieren wird.
> aber werden wir sehen




Dann sag mir vorher warum du meinst das es nicht klappt,
dann sichere ich die Daten auf meine externe zwischen...das aber dank des fehlenden E-Sata Ports meines Mobo's Jahre dauert.
(Ist echt fail...heutzutage hat jedes Müll Board E-Sata...aber meine 250€ schleuder natürlich nicht )


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Boar wo war das letzten? egal weis net mehr, jedenfalls hat hardy auch behauptet, dass man spezielle esata ports braucht. das total kack egal. mach dat gehäuse auf, schließ die platte an nem pups normalen sata port an und gut is.
hab ich auch gemacht.

was net läuft? kp, is son gefühl, weil ich so mein raid zerschossen habe. aber ich weis nicht mehr woran das lag.


Edit:
kann sein, dass meine 4k schreibwerte oben irgendwie ganz schön doll sind?
hatte irgendwie 70-80mb/sek im kopf, aber 91.... oO


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dann verbinde deine externe mit enem normalen SATA Kabel mit dem Mobo das geht auch so lang die RAID oder AHCI aktiviert hast ist das kein Problem.edit: Vaykir warst schneller, ja das Kabel intern+extern darf insgesamt nicht länger als 1m sein und es muss AHCI oder RAID aktiviert sein  oder du hast einen eSATA Anschluss auf dem Board dann brauchst du das alles nicht zu beachten.


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Boar wo war das letzten? egal weis net mehr, jedenfalls hat hardy auch behauptet, dass man spezielle esata ports braucht. das total kack egal. mach dat gehäuse auf, schließ die platte an nem pups normalen sata port an und gut is.
> hab ich auch gemacht.
> 
> was net läuft? kp, is son gefühl, weil ich so mein raid zerschossen habe. aber ich weis nicht mehr woran das lag.
> ...





hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dann verbinde deine externe mit enem normalen SATA Kabel mit dem Mobo das geht auch so lang die RAID oder AHCI aktiviert hast ist das kein Problem.edit: Vaykir warst schneller, ja das Kabel intern+extern darf insgesamt nicht länger als 1m sein und es muss AHCI oder RAID aktiviert sein  oder du hast einen eSATA Anschluss auf dem Board dann brauchst du das alles nicht zu beachten.




Hab leider kein Kabel von S-ata auf E-Sata 

E-Sata hat ja nicht diesen komischen "knick".


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schraube die externe auf, hab ich auch schon öfter gemacht ist keine große Sache.


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Schraube die externe auf, hab ich auch schon öfter gemacht ist keine große Sache.




Das mir klar...hab die externe selber zusammen gesetzt aus platte und Gehäuse...aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich da fürs erste zu Faul für.
Ich probier es dann einfach so aus, wenn es nicht klappt...setz ich den Raid einfach wieder rein (ohne SSD)  sollte ja eig. kein Problem sein.


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> edit: ja hab ich mit bekommen @roheed aber die Schreibwerte müssten sich mit Trim mit der Zeit wieder normalisieren dauert halt nur länger und zwar so lange bis unter Trim wieder alle Zellen einmal voll geschrieben würden und so wie ich mich kenne dauert das nicht lange.



ähm jop, so habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet 
Aber wenn die schreibwerte mal runter sind auf 5 mb/s mal schaun ob du nicht
doch freiwillig secure erase machst. aber deine methode sollte auch gehen.
Dauert halt nur ewig wie du schon gesagt hast.

*@vaykir *
speicher dir aber den bench auch irgendwo...
ich sammel des zeug nicht auf 1000 post verteilt zusammen XD
deine werte sind nur so gut weil du auf 100mb testfile gestellt hast^^
das thema hat ma schon mal...

*@stingray93*



> Ich stells mir eig. so vor:
> - Raid rausziehen
> - SSD rein
> - Bios steht ja auf Raid
> ...



also grundsätzlich sollte das so gehen!
Aber wenn du pech hast, kannst du wie ich nicht von der SSD booten 
solange der Controller auf RAID steht...Sie wird einfach nicht im Bios angezeigt
und ist somit nicht in der Bootreihenfolge übers raid zu setzten.
WEnn gar nix geht, 
boote vom RAID (dem sollte normal gar nix passieren)
und schieb die daten auf die SSD. 
Also nicht von der SSD vom RAID ziehen 
sondern vom RAID auf die SSD "schieben"
ich denke du weißt was ich sagen will ^^

Aus dem ganzen eSata gedöns halt ich mich einfach mal raus.


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@stingray93*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann hätte ich danach aber das Problem, nicht von der SSD booten zu können?
Wollte den Raid ja eig. als Datengrab so wie er ist nebenbei betreiben!
Naja gut, ich werd ja sehen wie "schlau" mein Controller denn ist.
Aber ich denke schon das er sie erkennt.
We will see!

Muss nun erst mal meine Windows dvd Brennen  dh. Image auf Dvd.


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

muß ja nicht alles so schief laufen wie bei mir XD
beim User Mojo hats auch ganz easy geklappt.
soll heißen Controller auf RAID; SSD booten und RAID5 als datengrab

OT:Alter wießt ihr was mir auf den sack geht?!
Bin auf Musicload und will mir ein album kaufen...
Das intro jedoch eines liedes geht ganze 10s und das noch in blödster quali?!
Wie soll man sich da ne gescheite meinung bilden?! **Zeile wieder lösch**
nene, immer diese "katze im Sack" kauf verfahren der Musikindustrie!


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> OT:Alter wießt ihr was mir auf den sack geht?!
> Bin auf Musicload und will mir ein album kaufen...
> Das intro jedoch eines liedes geht ganze 10s und das noch in blödster quali?!
> Wie soll man sich da ne gescheite meinung bilden?! **Zeile wieder lösch**
> nene, immer diese "katze im Sack" kauf verfahren!



Hör dir den song doch bei youtube an


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

tja probiers mal 
a) ich rede von nem ganzen album
b) sind die meisten lieder  von ihr (rhianna) in germany gesperrt auf YT^^
Über wege das zu umgehen brauch ma und dürf ma hier nicht reden XD

Hab aber grad nen heißen *legalen *tipp gefundenen...
auf Amazon sind die Previews um längen "länger" ^^
Aber trotzdem schwach von Musicload, auch wenn ich dort ansich gerne kaufe


*EDIT:::*
LOL und das album ist bei amazon auch noch billiger 
Ich glaub musicload hat grad einen kunden mehr verloren


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da is musicload wohl selber schuld 

Und die Songs die es bei YT nicht (mehr) gibt, gibt's oft bei myvideo


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo ich weiß das die dort meistens etwas länger zur verfügung stehen 
weil die dort langsamer sind mit dem sperren .-)

Aber trotzdem zu faul ein ganzes album zusammenzusuchen nur um 
mal schnell reinzuhören ob man es sich kauft oder net. 
naja egal. hör ma lieber auf, sonst werden "wir" noch gesperrt 
weil man unsere unterhaltung in den falschen hals bekommen könnte!


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Alles klar 

btw, bei mir kommt zu weihnachten evtl eine Corsair Force F120 in den rechner, habt ihr da was?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die ist zu teuer, nimm lieber eine OCZ Vertex2 oder Agillity2 die sind billiger und im Prinzip genauso gut.


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was sollen wir haben?^^ benchmarks? 
jo auf der startseite verlinkt.


LOL nochmal kurzer ausflug zu Musicload vs. Amazon MP3
Bei amazon braucht man (leider) nen extra client zum download
aber dafür darf man mit fullspeed ziehen (25mbit leitung) 
und nicht wie bei Musicload mit "nur" 200 kb/s. 
*Dickes unverständliches Kopfschüttel!*
Also bis auf den nervigen Client eine mehr als feine sache bei Amazon. *Kurz Werbung mach, hust^^*


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hm, okay. was ist denn der unterschied zwischen Vertex und agility?

/edit: oh, klar  guck ich gleich mal vorbei


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich warte die ganze Zeit schon auf ein Kommentar von  @Vaykir zu der Musiksache!


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die vertex ist schneller und in der regel sogar billiger als die agility ^^
Fällt somit in meinen augen flach. schau dir lieber noch die extrememory an.

Wie gesagt findest alles auf der startseite


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Alles klar, meister. wird gemacht 

/edit: so wies aussieht nehm ich dann doch die extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB 

Endlich schreib ich hier mal was sinnvolles und nicht nur spam


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und einer hat auch mal wieder meine mit viel liebe gestaltete Startseite besucht 

wie stehen grad die aktien Vertex 2 vs. Xtrememory xlr8 plus?!
Meine letzte Recherche vor paar wochen ergaben nur noch eine
differenz von 5 € oder so


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja, die Startseite haste fein gemacht 

Zur zeit gibts die Vertex ab 175,90 und die Extremmeemory für 169,90€


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ja, die Startseite haste fein gemacht


auf die hinterfoten steh und Männchen mach *hächel*
*leckerlie will* XD


@all
meine Glaskugel sagt mir, 
das die Preise für SSD wieder stark anziehen werden, 
da die Preise für flashzellen auch wieder hochgehen sollen.
Hab ich mal gehört ;.)
Und dein post untermauert meine glaskugel auch noch


---------
Lol, 
männer....das Niveau sinkt!!! XD und ich trag nen großen teil dazu lol sry ich verpreche besserung ... Vlt XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab vor 4 Monaten für meine Corsair Force 120GB noch 300€ gelöhnt ist der Hammer wie der Preis gefallen ist.


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> auf die hinterfoten steh und Männchen mach *hächel*
> *leckerlie will* XD


okay, okay. bekommst nen leckerli 



roheed schrieb:


> @all
> meine Glaskugel sagt mir,
> das die Preise für SSD wieder stark anziehen werden,
> da die Preise für flashzellen auch wieder hochgehen sollen.
> ...



Dann is ja gut dass ich mir jetzt eine hole 



roheed schrieb:


> Lol, männer....das Niveau sinkt XD und ich trag nen großen teil dazu lol
> sry ich verpreche besserung XD



Da bin ich aber nicht schuld dran 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 4 Monaten für meine Corsair Force  120GB noch 300€ gelöhnt ist der Hammer wie der Preis gefallen  ist.



Das is echt heftig


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und trotzdem sagt meine glaskugel das die preise wieder anziehen werden!
Hat man ja bei den RAM riegel schön gesehen, 
wie die preise sich schön inerhalb kürzester zeit wieder verdoppelt haben!
Die hersteller wissen da schon wie se das wieder hinbiegen ;.)


EDIT::.
lol der war gut ^^ "okay, okay. bekommst nen leckerli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
danke  


ok selber eine reinhau XD


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hm, beim RAM hab ich keine allzugroßen veränderungen bemerkt... der RAM den ich mir schon vor ca 2 monaten für mein neues AM3-System gebookmarkt habe ist sogar um 4€ gefallen.

/edit: darf ich auch mal zuhaun?


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

dann bist aber noch gut mit nem blauen auge davon gekommen^^
die preise hatten sich mal zwischenzeitlich fast verdoppelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quelle Geizhalz, Corsair Ram.
und im dezember hats nochmal nen schönen satz gemacht wie ich 
grad geschockt festellen muß


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja, bei mir sinds ja auch keine Corsair, sondern GeiLe Ram 
und bestellt sind sie auch noch nicht, da fehlt zz das nötige kleingeld... naja, gegen ostern 

so, genug Offtopic


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wieso ot?^^
Ich wollt ja nur untermauern warum meine Glaskugel recht haben dürfte 
aber lassen wir uns überaschen wie es weitergeht!
Wie gesagt, ich und meine glaskugel behaupten rückwertsgang also 
wieder hoch.

so ich geh jetzt eh pennen, 
dann kann ich mir morgen früh wieder in ruhe die 100 post durchlesen 
die hier über die nacht gemacht wurden


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man seits eigl däppert?
Is man mal 2 stunden auf nem benchwindows, haut ihr hier gleich 3 seiten voll...
und dann auch noch legal musik erwerben. Wie gut, dass ich nur streams höre, die kosten gar nix und streamripper übernimmt den rest für mich.
tja da guckste blöd wa, hardy ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wusstest du eigentlich das der Himmel nicht blau sondern lila ist und das Frauen niemals zickig sind!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Er glaubt mir net 

Dabei ist MTH House nen richtig geiler Stream.
Da kannste die TOP 100 Charts mal locker vergessen ^^


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Er glaubt mir net
> 
> Dabei ist MTH House nen richtig geiler Stream.
> Da kannste die TOP 100 Charts mal locker vergessen ^^



Ui,
noch jmd der MTH hört


----------



## mojoxy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So ich geh nun auch pennen. Hab morgen ne lange Reise vor mir. Muss in die Heimat Mutter und Großeltern besuchen. Da steht irgend so ein größeres Familienfest an. Naja vorher sogar noch in die Kirche, keine Ahnung was die wieder vor haben.... Hoffentlich gibts hinterher was g'scheits zu mampfen xD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja genau last mich alle alleine. Bin ich froh das meine Eltern kein Weihnachten feiern!!!


----------



## mojoxy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich nehm natürlich meinen mobilen Computer mit und berichte live vom Schlachtfeld


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja genau last mich alle alleine. Bin ich froh das meine Eltern kein Weihnachten feiern!!!


 

naja wir auch nicht (so doll). weihnachten hin und her, aber wenn ich der meinung bin, dass ich jemandem was schenken möchte, dann mache ich das wenn ich will und warte dafür nicht extra auf nen komischen feiertag, der irgendwo inner bibel steht.
aber ich halte auch nicht viel von geburtstagen... feiern dass einer wieder dem tod ein jahr näher kommt ... so ein quatsch 
das nehm ich lieber als vorwand mit meinen besten kumpels nen schönes restaurant aufzusuchen und dort nen ordentkliches rindersteak zu schnabbulieren...

oh ich vertiefe mich mal wieder in offtopic -.-


----------



## Crymes (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn man seine SSD "runtergebencht" hat, zeigt Windows eigentlich dann eien geringere Kapazität an oder gibt es dann Datenfehler ?


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Man seits eigl däppert?
> Is man mal 2 stunden auf nem benchwindows, haut ihr hier gleich 3 seiten voll...
> und dann auch noch legal musik erwerben. Wie gut, dass ich nur streams  höre, die kosten gar nix und streamripper übernimmt den rest für mich.
> tja da guckste blöd wa, hardy ?



sprach gott und legte selber los zum spamen 
WEißt Vaykir, wenn man sein ganzes geld nicht in 
die HArdware steckt wie so manche Person (mit finger auf dich zeig^^)
dann bleiben auch noch paar euro im monat übrig sich mal ein 
Album zu leisten :.)
Und den Stream der ganze Alben von einer PErson spielt zeigst mir auch 
erst mal 



> Wenn man seine SSD "runtergebencht" hat, zeigt Windows eigentlich dann  eien geringere Kapazität an oder gibt es dann Datenfehler ?



zuerst passiert erstmal gar nix, weil die SSD defekte zellen 
mit denen aus dem reserve bereich austauscht....
wenn der reserve bereich immer weiter schrumpft 
gehts an die substanz des reell nutzbaren datenspeichers.
sprich deine Platte wird theoretisch kleiner.


----------



## Crymes (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke roheed, bin mal gespannt in wieviel Monaten die ersten Fälle auftauchen.


----------



## guna7 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> an was das liegt?
> ganz klar...du hast unsere anleitung nicht beachtet ^^
> Du mußt zuvor noch was im Windows einstellen bevor
> du auf AHCI umstellen kannst
> ...





Nyuki schrieb:


> @guna7
> In der Registry.
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
> Den eintrag "Start" mit einer "0" ersetzen.
> Dann ab ins Bios ,auf Ahci umstellen und glücklich sein


Hab noch mal drüber nachgedacht und irgendwie check ich das doch nicht. Ich installiere doch Windows neu. Wie soll ich da vorher in Windows was umstellen bevor ich auf AHCI umstelle? 

edit:

Ich habs schon irgendwo gelesen, finde es aber nicht mehr.  

Wie stelle ich fest, welche Firmware meine SSD hat und wie kann ich diese aktualisieren?


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nein, nachdem du windows installiert hast.
und dann zählt das von nyuki auch nur, wenn du (bei win7) vorher vergessen hast ahci an zu machen, oder wenn du xp benutzt (dann musstes eh machen).

Optimal ist erst AHCI im bios zu aktivieren und dann erst win7 zu installieren.
XP kann man nur im IDE mode installieren (vor 3 tagen erst getestet ) und nachträglich ahci aktivieren.


----------



## guna7 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man bist du schnell, danke! 

Sollte mein "edit" untergegangen sein, hier noch mal meine Frage:

Ich habs schon irgendwo gelesen, finde es aber nicht mehr. 

Wie stelle ich fest, welche Firmware meine SSD hat und wie kann ich diese aktualisieren?


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

AS SSD öffnen, oben links über der grünen zahl steht ne nummer.
bei meiner crucial isses 0006, bei ner vertext sollte es 1.25 sein.



> Man bist du schnell, danke!


 
Keine Panik, bin (gott sei dank) nicht überall so schnell


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Vaykir, neine xp kannst du natürlich auch im AHCI Modus installieren. Du brauchst nur ein Diskettenlaufwerk und muss den reinen Treiber, alos ohne .exe Datei, drauf-spielen. Als letztes drückst du gleich ganz am Anfang wenn das Setup beginnt F6 und lädst den AHCI Treiber  von Diskette und schon kannst du winxp auch mit eingeschalteten AHCI installieren.


----------



## guna7 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Vaykir 

Dafür muss ich aber das OS erst installieren, oder? Kann ich das auch vorher irgendwie erkennen?


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jau stimmt mit extra treiber geht das natürlich...
aber wer hat schon nen diskettelaufwerk oder nen usb stick der von xp während der installation erkannt wird


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jungs, warum macht ihr euch immer so unnötig verrückt?^^
du kannst die SSD auch nach dem du windows installiert hast noch 
updaten ohne auch nur ein Bit/datei zu verlieren. 
Außerdem brauchst du fürs updaten eh windows. also was solls?!
SSD rein, AHCI an, Windows drauf, evtl. FW drauf das wars!

Du kannst sie natürlich auch irgendwo dranhengen und mit einem
anderen Windows schaun was für eine FW drauf ist. Aber absoluter unsinn in meinen augen 
der unötige aufwand.



> ***Zitat lösch*** @Vaykir...ich hab zu deinem eigenen wohl deinen Post gemeldet und ich hoffe, dass er gelöscht wird!


Alter schwede Vaykir!!!
Das du öfters erst postets und dann drüber nachdenkst (oder auch nicht^^)
was du da eigentlich schreibst bin ich/wir ja mittlerweile gewohnt 
Aber mit diesem, an Illegalität schrammenden Bullsh... hast dich echt selber 
übertroffen^^ ich und hulk haben ja schon gewettet ob noch was von dir 
kommt zu diesem thema...und lass dir eins sagen, du hast mich nicht entäuscht XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Jau stimmt mit extra treiber geht das natürlich...
> aber wer hat schon nen diskettelaufwerk oder nen usb stick der von xp während der installation erkannt wird



Ne winxp aktzeptiert kein USB bei der Installation, es geht nur mit einem Diskettenlaufwerk. Das gleiche gilt für RAID. Du darfst nicht vergessen das winxp schon 10 Jahre alt ist und damals war USB (1.0) erst gerade auf dem Markt gekommen.


----------



## mojoxy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was wollt Ihr denn alle noch mit XP? Das ist doch wirklich überholt. Muss mich auf Arbeit immer noch damit rumschlagen und hoffe jeden Tag, dass mein PC abraucht und ich nen neuen bekomme (die neuen kommen mit Win7)...


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

keiner will was von XP, 
vaykir hat nur in den raum geworfen, 
dass man XP NICHT unter AHCI installieren kann
und zag, schon ist wieder eine heiße diskusion entbrannt 

Ich konnt XP ne zeit lang auch nicht mehr sehen auf
meinem Firmenlaptop ^^ Aber mittlerweile habe ich 
frieden damit geschlossen und sitze es jetzt aus
bit XP entlich in seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand gehen darf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen das xp immer noch sehr weit verbreitet ist. Selbst hier im Forum nutzen es ca.30% der User immer noch. In der freien Wildbahn ist es noch schlimmer da sind es über 50%. Ich hatte xp von der erten Stunde an (2001) und bin vor etwas über einem Jahr auf win7 umgestiegen, Vista war nie ein Thema für mich. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich hab xp geliebt es hat mir alles gegeben was ich brauchte aber nun ist es nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Man muss nur an SSD oder an DirektX10,11 denken oder das man nur 3.5GB Ram verwenden kann, dann wird einem doch klar das die Tage des alt ehrwürdigen XP gezählt sind. edit: bitte keine Kommentare zu winxp 64Bit.


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!
Man muß auch mal "loslassen" können und sich in neues Gewässer wagen.
Das geht an alle die noch nen Altar daheim haben mit einer XP CD oben drauf
und diesen jeden sonntag anhimmeln XD

XP bringt im bezug auf Windows7 fast gar keine Vorteile mehr mit sich.


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich hatte von der 1. Sekunde an Windows 7 
War in der Beta auch sehr stark vertreten


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte von der 1. Sekunde an Windows 7
> War in der Beta auch sehr stark vertreten



dito, win7 is einfach das, was vista eigl werden sollte. vista war nen flop, erst recht was diese berechtigungskacke anging. wegen jedem mist ne zustimmung. man war das ätzend. dann noch die verdammt hohe fehlende kompatibilität... war echt ne zumutung.

win7 stellt alles andere in den schatten. tonnenweise treiber, teilweise recht gute sinnvolle features und chic siehts auch noch aus.



> Alter schwede Vaykir!!!
> Das du öfters erst postets und dann drüber nachdenkst (oder auch nicht^^)
> was du da eigentlich schreibst bin ich/wir ja mittlerweile gewohnt
> Aber mit diesem, an Illegalität schrammenden Bullsh... hast dich echt selber
> ...



Impulsive Risikobereitschaft nennt man das 
Mein Typus ist halt so, arbeite ich schon seit jahren dranne. das war früher noch schlimmer. Hat mich das ein oder andere mal auch schon ganz schön in die ******** geritten und irgendwann hauts mich deswegen auch mal richtig in die hölle 

naja genug davon


----------



## mojoxy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> In der freien Wildbahn ist es noch schlimmer da sind es über 50%.


Ja leider! Nur die meisten haben dann dazu auch noch nen PC der bei Win7 am abkacken wäre (Pentium 4, Athlon XP...). Kenne da noch recht viele in meiner Verwandtschaft. "Ach mir macht das nichts aus, wenn mein Internet Explorer 2 Minuten braucht bis er offen ist..." - Da hörts dann einfach auf mit der Freundschaft. Aber Verwandschaft kann man sich, im Gegensatz zu Freunden, bekanntlich ja nicht aussuchen


----------



## KaitoKid (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Würdet ihr bitte aufhören, nachts so viel zu schreiben?
Wann soll ich denn das alles lesen?


Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Seagate Momentus XT, hat sowas Zukunft?


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Würdet ihr bitte aufhören, nachts so viel zu schreiben?
> Wann soll ich denn das alles lesen?



wenn ich im geschäft net internet hätte, hät ich glaub längst 
mein abo auf meinen eigenen thread gelöscht wegen den vielen beiträgen..
egal zu welcher Uhrzeit 

Die Momentus ist zwar nett gemeint, 
aber der SSD anteil mit 4GB ?! ist eindeutig zu klein geraten!
Ich denke und hoffe das eine HDD mit 60gb SSD anteil rauskommen
wird...das hätte doch richtig potenzial oder?!
Also 60GB SSD + 1TB HDD in einem ! Einfach nur perfekt für Laptops zb


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja kurzfristig hätte so eine Hybrid Platte eine Daseinsberechtigung. Auf lange Sicht wohl eher nicht, da die SSD's immer größer und vor allem bezahlbar werden. In 3-5 Jahren wird in einem modernen PC nur noch eine SSD drin sein und vielleicht eine 10TB externe als Datangrb. So sehe ich die Zukunft.


----------



## KaitoKid (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> aber der SSD anteil mit 4GB ?! ist eindeutig zu klein geraten!


Ja stimmt schon, aber laut HWLuxx Test ist schon ein Performance-Zuwachs zu spüren(nach der Lernzeit).
Und da es bei mir wahrscheinlich erstmal sowieso nur ne kleine SSD wird, denk ich mal, kann ich mich damit besser anfreunden als mit ner HDD ohne SSD Cache

Edit: 10TB!? Wenn ich noch an HP und die Kammer des Schreckens denke, 600MB und für 2003 ordentliche Grafik und ein Hammergame!


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nen kumpel von mir hat sie auch...
er meinte das sie schon ganz nett sei. 
Aber er hat auch noch keine reine SSD unterm arsch gehabt von daher
ist diese aussage echt relavit...Ich selber hab seinen schlaptop noch nicht live erlebt.

Also in meinen augen ist das gar nichts fürn desktop!
Für nen laptop auch nur dann wenn man nen kleinen geldbeutel hat.
Dann doch lieber ne 120gb SSD und eine externe für den Laptop


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Edit: 10TB!? Wenn ich noch an HP und die Kammer des Schreckens denke, 600MB und für 2003 ordentliche Grafik und ein Hammergame!



was willst jetzt damit genau sagen lol?!
Das 10 TB zuviel oder zu wenig geschätzt sind?
zur zeit sind wir ja schon bei 3TB....wenns so weiter geht sind ma in 10 jahren bei 30tb


----------



## mojoxy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und wem haben wir diese rasante Festplattenentwicklung zu verdanken? Genau der Pornoindustrie und den Raubkopierer. Diese Aussage ist ohne Wertung! Aber mal ehrlich, wieso sonst bräuchte man diese Datenmengen, wenn man nicht gerade im großen Stil Video-Bildbearbeitung betreibt?


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mensch leute^^
grad eben wurde erst Vaykir sein post gelöscht 
jetzt machst du weiter auf diesen schmalen grad
der verträtbarkeit . Hört bitte auf mit dieser "Raubkopierer" schiene ^^
(zumindest in meinem thread ^^)

*EDIT:::*
überleg mal wo wir allgemein wären ohne die Spieleindustrie zb...
wär weiß ob wir ohne die nicht noch im Pentium 2 zeitalter währen^^


----------



## mojoxy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich sagte doch "Aussage ist ohne Wertung!" Ich sag ja auch gar nicht, dass ich Raubkopierer gut finde, oder mir solche Sachen lade (habe hunderte gekaufter Spiele bie mir rumfliegen, hab das (nicht mehr) nötig). Jedoch ist das einfach ein Fakt  So genug jetzt. Was machen Eure SSDs? Meine langweilt sich ein bisschen, da ich den ganzen Tag an der PS3 vergammel und GT5 spiele 

EDIT:





roheed schrieb:


> grad eben wurde erst Vaykir sein post gelöscht


Uiuiuiui, kennst Du das Sprichwort: "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod!" ? xD


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja aber du stellst alle leute die eine große HDD haben als "raubkopierer" hin.
auch wenns sicher nicht so gemeint war. aber egal ich will dieses heikle thema 
hier nicht in meinem thread haben und Punkt 

meine ssd? hmm hab seit gestern ca. 100gb auf die SSD geschrieben.
Aber die werte sind gleichbleibend! taugt GT5 was? das der einzigste grund warum ich mir eine playsi holen würde LOL

*EDIT::::*
Außerdem überleg mal in etwas größeren dimensionen...
was glaubst du was für ein motor die industrie ist?!
Glaubst du Google z.B. denk bei ihren Server Farmen noch in TB?^^

Für die ist ein TB sowas wie für uns eine floppy disk ^^
Ich denke vieles was wir endanwender in die finger bekommen 
ist die abgespeckte version der industrie entwicklungen




> Uiuiuiui, kennst Du das Sprichwort: "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod!" ? xD


ne zum glück nicht^^ ich versteh nur bahnhof, 
aber ich möchte auch keinen deutschkurs hier mitmachen


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ja aber du stellst alle leute die eine große HDD haben als "raubkopierer" hin.
> auch wenns sicher nicht so gemeint war. aber egal ich will dieses heikle thema
> hier nicht in meinem thread haben und Punkt
> 
> ...




Mein Kumpel hat sich gestern Gt5 gekauft,
ohne Lenkrad schockt es nicht so.
Zum Glück haben wir beide ein G25...so konnten wir beide etwas mit Lenkrad gegeneinander fahren
Das schockt!
Kacke ist nur, das nicht alle autos eine Cockpitansicht haben...


----------



## roheed (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hoff ja immer noch das sich nen Kumpel es endlich auch holt 
dann kann ich bei ihm ein wenig zocken 
extra ne PS3 wegen nur einem game zu holen ist a weng übertrieben


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Aaaaalsooo....Thema große Festplatte.
Was könnten wa da denn fürn Dummfug texten.
Ich lass es lieber.

Aber diese Hybrid-SSD... wie soll die denn funtionieren?
Muss man dem Flashteil erst beibringen was sie speichern darf und was nicht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die geht nach dem Motto wie oft du Daten benutzt und die speichert sie dann auf die SSD. Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey, in der nächsten PCGH is nen Test über SSDs drinne.
Bin ja mal gespannt was so drin steht.
Apropos: liest von euch einer die PCGH? Ich nämlich eigl. nicht ^^


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jupp, ich lese die PCGH


----------



## guna7 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich auch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Pflichtlektüre seit der ersten Ausgabe, die ich übrigens noch hier hab. Es lohnt sich die zu kaufen.


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ah, hi guna 

Ich find es auch ganz praktisch, da es eunfach enstannender ist gedrucktes zu lesen als dauernd auf nen LCD zu glotzen^^


----------



## mojoxy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> jtaugt GT5 was? das der einzigste grund warum ich mir eine playsi holen würde LOL


Also ich find es richtig gut. Und lass Dich nicht von den "negativen" Tests verwirren. Die sind meistens einfach nur etwas enttäuscht, weil man bei GT wieder zu viel versprochen hatte (wie immer halt) und nicht alles bis zum Release einhalten konnte. Vorgestern kam aber das erste große Update, mit neuen Features und vielen kleinen Verbesserungen. Nur ne PS3 deswegen zu holen finde ich gar nicht mal so übertrieben  Kenn zwei Leute die das gemacht haben.


roheed schrieb:


> Außerdem überleg mal in etwas größeren dimensionen...
> was glaubst du was für ein motor die industrie ist?!
> Glaubst du Google z.B. denk bei ihren Server Farmen noch in TB?^^
> 
> ...


Klar aber die Entwicklung für Consumer- und Industrieplatten geht heute schon recht weit auseinander. Google hat auch sicher keine Festplatten so wie wir sie kennen


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mal ne kleine Frage!
Bekanntlich funktioniert TRIM ja nicht bei SSD´s im Raid.

Ich hatte ja nun vor die SSD zu betreiben und nebenbei einen Raid 0 laufen zu lassen. (Über einem Controller!)
Da frage ich mich gerade nur, ob die SSD dann überhaupt TRIM beherrscht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn dein Board zwei Controller hat so wie bei @roheed ist das kein Problem. Mit nur einem Controller kannst du es vergessen.


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Board zwei Controller hat so wie bei @roheed ist das kein Problem. Mit nur einem Controller kannst du es vergessen.



Hm, meins hat definitiv nur einen Controller...was das denn fürn Müll.

Hab aber null Bock die 2Tb Raid leer zu machen...und die HDD´s normal einzusetzen

Moment mal
scheint nun aber doch zu gehen.
http://www.tweakpc.de/news/18153/in...gy-treiber-download-trim-fuer-ssd-trotz-raid/
schau da mal rein?


Ah mist, ich lese da gerade was von ATA-8-Protokoll
Was hat die Vertex 2 denn?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Puh, das ist mal ne Frage, also vom indilinx Controller weiß ich das er das ATA-8 Protokoll unterstützt ich glaube aber wissen tu ich es nicht, das der Sandforce Controller dies nicht tut!


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Puh, das ist mal ne Frage, also vom indilinx Controller weiß ich das er das ATA-8 Protokoll unterstützt ich glaube aber wissen tu ich es nicht, das der Sandforce Controller dies nicht tut!




Google spuckt mir da leider auch nichts brauchbares aus.
Schade.
Bin grad echt ein wenig am grübeln.

Mein Raid ist voll mit ca. 1,2TB Daten.
Auf meiner Externen (2TB) sind allerdings auch nur noch 500GB frei.
****.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab mal die Frage an Corsair gestellt ob der Sandforce Controller es unterstützt mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## mojoxy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich hab auch meine SSD und RAID5 an einem Controller laufen. AHCI ist bei mir auf jeden Fall aktiviert, wie das mit TRIM aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall waren meine Werte bisher nicht so schlecht. Habs damit ja sogar auf die Startseite geschafft


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch meine SSD und RAID5 an einem Controller laufen. AHCI ist bei mir auf jeden Fall aktiviert, wie das mit TRIM aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall waren meine Werte bisher nicht so schlecht. Habs damit ja sogar auf die Startseite geschafft





Deine SSD ist ja nun auch nicht sonderlich alt.
Ist die Frage wie es in 6 Monaten aussieht.

Edit:
hab mir durch zufall ne alte 500Gb platte gefunden...grad am kopieren...immerhin  70mb/s ...


----------



## mojoxy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja das stimmt, aber ich werde sicher mal ab und an nen Bench machen und es Dich/Euch dann wissen lassen.

70mb/s ... süß


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, aber ich werde sicher mal ab und an nen Bench machen und es Dich/Euch dann wissen lassen.
> 
> 70mb/s ... süß



Ok, war wohl etwas übertrieben


----------



## mojoxy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na dann noch viel Spaß damit, ich geh pennen. Muss morgen früh raus (7 Uhr bäh). Gute Nacht


----------



## Pikus (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was denn, gar keiner hier? 

Ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Vaykir (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ey, man wird doch wohl mal ausschlafen dürfen


----------



## Pikus (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na gut, dir sei verziehen


----------



## roheed (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Mal ne kleine Frage!
> Bekanntlich funktioniert TRIM ja nicht bei SSD´s im Raid.
> 
> Ich hatte ja nun vor die SSD zu betreiben und nebenbei einen Raid 0 laufen zu lassen. (Über einem Controller!)
> Da frage ich mich gerade nur, ob die SSD dann überhaupt TRIM beherrscht?


Hui, 
heut nacht war ja mal recht wenig los XD
BTT: 

Ob der Controller im AHCI modus oder im RAID läuft hat keinen einfluss auf TRIM!!!!
Solange die SSD nicht in einem RAID ARRAY hängt funktioniert TRIM defininitiv!
Das es bei SF SSD zwar nichts bewirkt steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt XD


*@hulk*
Ich betreibe RAID und SSD auch an nur einem Controller. Also dem intel ICH9R


----------



## mojoxy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja ich hab GT5 gespielt, deswegen war Spam auf Sparflamme angesagt


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Hui,
> heut nacht war ja mal recht wenig los XD
> BTT:
> 
> ...




Ach leck mich doch!

Mein PC lief nun die Ganze Nacht durch und hat die Daten auf die Externe geschrieben!
Alles klar...es wird zurück kopiert.

Die Restlichen Games passten nicht mehr rauf


----------



## mojoxy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wer nicht hören will... xD


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wer nicht hören will... xD




Fu 

Dann muss ich die ja jetz wirklich zurück kopieren.
Kotz.

Edit:
boa ey was mir ma so im laufe des games bei gt5 aufgefallen is : die ham sich null mühe gegeben ... es fehlen effekte zb wenn das auto auf eis fährt is kein nebel oder so dahinter nööö garnix als wenn es schweben würde. die vorderreifen bewegen sich nicht beim lenken, die cockpit sicht (wenn vorhanden) sieht so derbe kacke aus


beim tuning kann man alles kaufen - außer bremsen


----------



## mojoxy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ey jetzt hier nicht beleidigend werden, nur weil Du im Unrecht warst!

Ja man merkt, dass sie noch etwas Zeit gebraucht hätten. Aber ich bin da nicht so der Detailfreak. Das Spielt sieht schon echt gut aus. B-Spec mit der TV-Cam-Ansicht gespielt. Oma kam rein: "Na welches Rennen schaust Du Dir an?". 
Man kann es ihr aber eigentlich nicht wirklich übel nehmen. Auf den ersten Blick würde ich es wahrscheinlich auch icht sehen ^^

Das mit den Bremsen hat mich aber auch gewundert. Was ich auch vermisse ist, dass man beim "Voll einstellbaren Getriebe" jeden Gang getrennt einstellen kann. Das ist dann eigentlich nur ein "Voll automatisch einstellbares Getriebe". Naja vielleicht beim nächsten Update. Hab da gute Hoffnungen. So wie mit den saisonalen Events. Die sind wirklich gut. Mal ne kleine Herausforderung. Die meisten Rennen im A-Spec sind doch recht easy, da fast keine Beschränkungen bestehen 

Naja genug OT - selbst für Weihnachten. Ich glaub ich brauch ne SSD für meinen mobilen Computer... So schnell gewöhnt man sich an die Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sry 
Sollte keine Beleidigung sein.

Naja, bin schon wieder am kopieren 

Naja, die Musik dauert nun ca. ne Stunde.
Die Games danach wohl noch mal ca. 4-5 Stunden.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

1,8TB filme... ich könnte jetzt ja was sagen, aber dann gibt mecker mit mods und roheed 

Wenn dir GT5 zu blöd is spiel nfs shift, das finde ich z.b. sehr gelungen, obwohls dazu auch viel kritik gibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nur falls es noch jemand interessiert, natürlich unterstützt der Sandforce Controller den ATA-8 Standard. Deswegen läuft bei @roheed auch der Trim Befehl obwohl er über den RAID Controller läuft. Hätte ich auch ganz leicht mit Crystal Systeminfo auslesen können aber manchmal steht man halt irgendwie auf der Leitung. Nochmal danke an @Mattinator für die Hilfe!


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> 1,8TB filme... ich könnte jetzt ja was sagen, aber dann gibt mecker mit mods und roheed
> 
> Wenn dir GT5 zu blöd is spiel nfs shift, das finde ich z.b. sehr gelungen, obwohls dazu auch viel kritik gibt.




Nein xD
Die 1,8TB ist meine Externe...war sonst halt nur für Filme 
Musik, Installer & Pics sind mitlehrweile wieder an ihrem Platz!
Fehlen nur noch die Games...das sind knapp 600GB.

Edit:
Need for speed Spiel ich sehr gerne 
Hab das aber schon durch.


----------



## mojoxy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So ich muss dann mal los. Taxi kommt gleich, dann gehts zur Oma und dann ab in die Kirche 
Naja ich bin dann mal raus für heute! Wünsche Euch allen hier Frohe Weihnachten. 
MOJO


----------



## Vaykir (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Nein xD
> Die 1,8TB ist meine Externe...war sonst halt nur für Filme
> Musik, Installer & Pics sind mitlehrweile wieder an ihrem Platz!
> Fehlen nur noch die Games...das sind knapp 600GB.
> ...



spiele komme ich auch auf 600 gb, aber nur weil ich sie nie lösche 
das älteste is glaube anno 1602 und avp 1 
viele meiner games sind nichtmal installiert weil einfach kein platz mehr is (allein dragon age 25gb und HL2 mit cinematic mod 32gb.)


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> spiele komme ich auch auf 600 gb, aber nur weil ich sie nie lösche
> das älteste is glaube anno 1602 und avp 1
> viele meiner games sind nichtmal installiert weil einfach kein platz mehr is (allein dragon age 25gb und HL2 mit cinematic mod 32gb.)



Ich hab sogar noch Age of Empire 1
Glaub das läuft unter Win 7 gar nicht mehr.
Zumal es meine Auflösung von 5760x1080 sicher nicht mitmacht 
Damals waren 800x600 ja Standard.


----------



## roheed (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*Jetzt muss ich doch mal langsam ein Machtwort sprechen!*
Auch wenn Weihnachten vor der Tür steht 

Das der Thread immer mehr in ne Laberecke abrutscht ist ja das eine, 
aber wie dämlich man sein kann, in einem recht gut besuchten Thread
damit zu prallen (wenn auch nur mit screenshots)
wie viel Terabyte man doch an Filmen, Games und Musik
daheim hat entzieht sich meinem gesunden Menschenverstand!

*Ihr wisst doch gar nicht wer hier alles mit liest?!*
Ich weiß nicht ob die Weisheit erst mit dem "alter" kommt, 
aber *zu eurem eigenen Wohl*, denkt vorher zuerst nach 
wenn ihr was so zweideutiges Postet oder Pics mit kuriosem Inhalt hoch ladet!
Und dass man im Internet alles andere als anonym unterwegs ist, 
dürfte ja wohl auch schon bis zum letzten durchgedrungen sein.

So, dass war jetzt meine letzte Verwarnung/Hinweis zu diesem Thema gewesen.
Ob ich ab sofort eure post einfach kommentarlos löschen lasse, 
oder nichts mehr unternehme und mir dann ins Fäustchen lache
wenn ihr auf einmal Postet "verdammt ich hab nen Brief bekommen"
weiß ich noch nicht so recht ^^

In diesem sinne, 
Frohe Weihnachten an alle 

PS. und meine Standpauke meine ich wirklich nur zu eurem wohle und das dieser thread nicht ins falsche licht abrutscht.


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mal nen kleiner Bericht von mir:
SSD eben eingebaut (Raid vorher abgezogen)
Windows installation ohne Probleme!

Danach Raid angeklemmt, im Bios eingestellt das er von SSD booten soll.
Auch absolut Null Problem!
Bin gerade dabei alles zu installieren.
(Nero brauch eeeeeewig...)

Danach installier ich auch noch ein paar Benchmarks

Edit:
Denk mal die Werte sind normal für eine Sandforce SSD


----------



## Crymes (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab noch mal ne FRage:
Solche Aussagen wie: (Es dreht sich um Windows vom USB-Stick installieren) "Erstellt mit IMGBurn ein Image von Original CD und das Programm xy macht das dann auf den Stick" sind eher schlechtb für die LEbensdauer von SSDs, oder?


----------



## roheed (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@stingray93*
Deine werte sind ganz normal und der NCQ Befehl kommt auch an der SSD an.
Also trotz RAID alles richtig gemacht und funzt tadellos 
Soviel sorgen für nix und wieder nichts gemacht, wa?^^

*@Crymes*
Ich verstehe deine Frage leider nicht 
Was soll das Tool mit der haltbarkeit der SSD zu tun haben?

*@all*
Trim selbstversuch...Ich habe jetzt seit ich TRIM deaktiviert hatte
ca. 140GB auf die SSD geschrieben! Bald dürften also alle zellen 
mit ner "trim" markierung beschrieben sein. Also bis jetzt tuts sich
immer noch nichts (negatives) mit den schreibwerten.


----------



## Crymes (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Entschuldige, ich meine, dass dann die komplette Windows-DVD auf die SSD geschrieben wird, nur um sie dansch auf den Stick zu übertragen und die Dateien gleich wieder zu löschen!
Sin d ja immerhin knapp 5 GB.


----------



## Stingray93 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@stingray93*
> Deine werte sind ganz normal und der NCQ Befehl kommt auch an der SSD an.
> Also trotz RAID alles richtig gemacht und funzt tadellos
> Soviel sorgen für nix und wieder nichts gemacht, wa?^^




Hatte mir zu Anfang eig. gar keine Sorgen gemacht

Erst wo ich den Thread hier gelesen hatte


----------



## roheed (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Entschuldige, ich meine, dass dann die komplette Windows-DVD auf die SSD geschrieben wird, nur um sie dansch auf den Stick zu übertragen und die Dateien gleich wieder zu löschen!
> Sin d ja immerhin knapp 5 GB.


eine SSD kann bis zu 600 000 GB an Daten schreiben bis sie kaputt ist.
Ob du es dir da wohl leisten kannst, 5GB fürs Image erstellen 
abzuwacken mußt selber entscheiden^^
Ich hab in den vier monaten wo ich die SSD habe ca. 1 300gb drauf gejagt
somit bleiben mir also "nur" noch 598 700 GB übrig.^^
Bevor die aufgebraucht sind hab ich mir schon 3 mal ne neue SSD gekauft^^

Lange rede kurzer Sinn...Macht euch nicht verrückt! Die SSD können mehr ab, 
als man ihnen im allgemeinen zutraut. Bei USB Sticks hat auch noch keine 
Sau über die schreibzyklen beschwert und trotzdem jagt man da immens viel daten drüber!



> Erst wo ich den Thread hier gelesen hatte


Ja Unwissenheit ist manchmal mehr wert als von einer sache ins detail ahnung zu haben
und was alles schief gehen kann LOL


----------



## guna7 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Frohe Weihnachten Leute!

Hab jetzt auch mal endlich meine SSD eingebaut. Sind die Werte so i.O.?


----------



## roheed (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop sieht gut aus 

Und? ist ne SSD geil oder ist sie super mega hyper geil? ^^


----------



## Stingray93 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> jop sieht gut aus
> 
> Und? ist ne SSD geil oder ist sie super mega hyper geil? ^^




Autostarts innerhalb von 2sec.
Vorher : ca. 50s bis zu einer Minute
Fazit: geeeeeeiel
Wobei der Bootvorgang ansich länger dauert...da Raid etc.

Beim starten von einzelnen Programmen merke ich nun keinen großen unterschied. 
Aber naja


----------



## guna7 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ roheed

Ich würde sagen, eine SSD ist super mega hyper geil.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Crymes schrieb:


> Hab noch mal ne FRage:
> Solche Aussagen wie: (Es dreht sich um Windows vom USB-Stick installieren) "Erstellt mit IMGBurn ein Image von Original CD und das Programm xy macht das dann auf den Stick" sind eher schlechtb für die LEbensdauer von SSDs, oder?


Du bist aber echt mega vorsichtig xD Da brauchst Du Dir wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Verwende die SSD einfach so, als wenn es ne normale Platte wäre. Einzig formatieren solltest Du Dir verkneifen


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So, habe nun meinen neuen PC mit der *Vertex 2 3.5" 120 GB* zusammengebaut.
System:

_Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit_
_AsRock 870 Extreme 3_
_AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T @ 3.3 GHz_
_Gainward nVidia 580GTX_
_4 GB G.SKILL ECO DDR3(1600)_

Hier die Ergebnisse. Sind zwar nicht so gut wie bei der anderen 3.5" Vertex 2, aber schlecht sind sie auch nicht. 
Vielleicht findet ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Mit der Geschwindigkeit beim Starten und so bin ich vollkommen begeistert! Nur ein Problem habe ich, Windows 7 erkennt meine 2. HDD Festplatte nicht, aber das BIOS schon. Im BIOS steht sie, aber bei Windows 7 sehe ich sie gar nicht... Weiß da wer, was man machen kann?

Viele Grüße,
Maxst


----------



## guna7 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schau mal unter Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Computerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung nach, ob sie da drin steht und ob sie einen Laufwerksbuchstaben hat. Ging mir mal so, da konnte ich auch nicht auf eine Partition zugreifen.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du wirst die Festplatte erst einmal initieren müssen. Geht in der Datenträgerverwaltung. Einfach in der Windowssuche "Fesplattenpartition..." eingeben, dann kommst Du dahin.


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Komisch... hat keinen Buchstaben aber unten steht sie in der Liste:
Datenträger 0, das ist sie, da sie so viel Speicherplatz hat und ihre Eigenschaften sagen, dass es die SAMSUNG-Festplatte ist.

//Edit: Soll ich da _In dynamischen Datenträger konvertieren..._ oder _Zu GPT-Datenträger konvertieren_ klicken?


----------



## Stingray93 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Maxst schrieb:


> Mit der Geschwindigkeit beim Starten und so bin ich vollkommen begeistert! Nur ein Problem habe ich, Windows 7 erkennt meine 2. HDD Festplatte nicht, aber das BIOS schon. Im BIOS steht sie, aber bei Windows 7 sehe ich sie gar nicht... Weiß da wer, was man machen kann?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Maxst




Falls du es durch die Tipps dennoch nicht finden solltest, hab ich dir mal einen Screenshot gemacht.
Vllt hilft dir das ja eher weiter


Edit: Gerade gesehen das es gefunden hast.
In dem Fall musst du "_In dynamischen Datenträger konvertieren"  wählen.
_


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Okay, hat zwar nichts gebracht, habs aber gefunden 
Man musst eRechtsklick auf das görßere Viereck machen und dort Volume einrichten klicken. Dann konnte ich der einen Buchstaben zuordnen und jetzt funktioniert sie einwandfrei 
Danke


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Abend jungs 

@All
schön zu sehen, dass der thread ne gewisse Eigendynamik entwickelt hat und 
ihr fleißig probiert habt Maxst zu helfen. :.)
Dann können hulk, ich und Vaykir entlich in den wohlverdinten winterurlaub ^^

@Maxst
Deine werte sind soweite bestens kein grund zur besorgniss 
Auch wenn mich jetzt die AMD fanboys auseinandernehmen, 
aber die SSD können auf Intel Systemenen etwas mehr leistung abrufen
wie du schon gesehen hast an deinem Link einer vergleichbaren SSD. 
Also mach dich nicht verrückt, im alltag wirst keinen unterschied merken...
nur auf dem Papier sprich beim benchen.

Wenn du paar mb/s raushollen willst, mußt 1. alle stromsparfunktionen
der CPU ausmachen und bei amd mind. auf 4 ghz übertakten.
aber glaubs mir ...es lohnt sich nicht :_)


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na dann, mir gefällt die Geschwindigkeit abartig. Überhaupt keine Ladezeiten beim Öffnen eines Programmes, nicht mal Firefox dauert 1 Sekunde


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja meine worte , 
ein SSD upgrade ist der absolute wahnsinn und zur zeit mit gar nichts zu vergleichen^^

Also ich wünsch dir noch recht viel spaß mit deiner Rackete...

Ps. hast dir ja da ein absoluter traum gamer PC zusammengeschustert


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Joa, war auch nicht gerade billig 
Habe aber viele Rabatte bekommen, sodass es ca. 300 € weniger gekostet hat.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie schön, dass ich hinten angestellt werde, roheed 

Aber hab erstmal 2 wochen urlaub und muss noch jede menge hardware benchen für den contest


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hoffe dann machst du deinen Ruf alle ehre und wirst mindestens 50% der Hardware killen, alles andere wäre enttäuschend für mich.


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ohja...wenn das mal nicht wieder ne Grundlage für ne diskusionsrunde darstellt, dann weiß ich auch nicht XD


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie ist denn der AMD Treiber für das Board (ist bei Catalyst dabei, habs extra noch nicht installiert). Ist der schlechter als der MS-Treiber?


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bei den meisten schon! Also mein Tip ist es eher beim MSAHCI zu bleiben.
Aber wenn du willst kannst ihn schon mal testweise draufhaun


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmm... Kriegt man den auch leicht wieder los und den MSAHCI wieder drauf? Also ala auf _Programme deinstallieren oder ändern_ klicken und den Treiber einfach deinstallieren? Können bleibende Schäden entstehen  ?


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

soviel ich weiß müsste treiber deinstallieren gehen! ne dürften keine bleibenden schäden
bleiben^^ Aber wart mal, vlt meldet sich hulkhardy noch zu wort...
der hat den AMD treiber mal drauf gehabt und dann wieder runtergeworfen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Denn bekommst du ganz einfach wieder runter, mit CCC kannst du ihn leicht wieder deinstallieren und dann nimmt automatisch win7 wieder den MSAHCI Treiber.


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Aber wart mal, vlt meldet sich hulkhardy noch zu wort...


ach ich wußte auf dich ist verlass, hulk


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja, okay... vielleicht probier ichs morgen mal und schau, wie gut der läuft und erzähls dann, wenn ichs teste (kommt auf die Stimmung drauf an)


----------



## roheed (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also die meisten haben eher von nachteilen als wirkliche vorteile erzählt...
was passieren kann ist, dass sich die Bootzeit um 2-4 sekunden verkürzt.
Mehr vorteile wirst du definitiv nicht merken im alltag. 
Ob dir das der Stress wert ist musst selber wissen


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So Freunde der leichten SSD Unterhaltung...
ich habe die letzten tage heimlich still und leise an einem weiteren Review für die 
Startseite gearbeitet und diesen möchte ich an dieser stelle nun offiziell vorstellen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a30
(*13. Vergleich der Alltagsleistung einer SSD in einem Leistungsschwachen Laptop)*

Viel Spaß mit dem kleinen Artikel, Feedback und Konstruktive Kritik wie immer erwünscht. :_)

MFG Thread Admin Roheed ^^


----------



## mojoxy (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Haha das hast Du ja fein mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen! Eine SSD in einem Laptop aus der vorletzten Generation 
Und wie schon erwartet limitiert die CPU. Aber schöner Test!


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja aber genau das sollte ja der sinn des ganzen sein, 
was passiert, wenn man seinen hinterhof 0815 laptop eine SSD spendiert^^

Also mit locker 100% leistungsteigerung kann man ja schon rechnen.
und das für nur 100€ ! Da ist es schon ne überlegung wert, 
ob man sich ne neue kiste oder nur ne SSD zulegt.^^

Das man mit dieser Kiste nicht zocken kann dürfte ja wohl jedem 
klar sein, aber dafür ist sie ja nicht da. Der laptop ist ein 
reines Arbeitstier, wenn auch schon mit Rollator


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Gibt es für Festplatten eig. sowas wie eine Ruhe Funktion?
Seitdem ich die SSD als System Platte benutze, habe ich das Gefühl das mit meinem Raid was nicht stimmt.
Manchmal dauert es ewig bis ich darauf zugreifen kann und ich höre wie du Festplatte im Gehäuse iwas läd.
Kann es sein das sich die Platten bei längeren nicht gebrauch abschalten?


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jop da ist was dran, geht mir nicht anderst...

schau mal unter stromsparfunktionen da kann man den
Standbybetrieb der HDD einstellen.
Bei mir kommt noch hinzu, dass ich ja Laptop HDD
am laufen habe...die sind von der Firmware nochmal ne ecke anders.
Die gehen immer recht schnell in ihre Parkposition wenn sie nicht
gebraucht werden. WEnn man drauf zu greift, merk man doch gut 
die verzögerung bis sie wieder einsatzbereit sind.


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Jop da ist was dran, geht mir nicht anderst...
> 
> schau mal unter stromsparfunktionen da kann man den
> Standbybetrieb der HDD einstellen.
> ...




Hab die Ausschaltzeit der Festplatte einfach mal auf 20.000Minuten gestellt
Sollte sie ja eig. abkönnen.


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

kannst ja dann berichten, 
obs was geholfen hat^^
Ich habs auf "nie" gestellt und hat leider auch nichts gebracht.
Aber wie gesagt, ich hab Laptop HDD, die ticken eh ein wenig anders.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab heute in einer Rezension gelesen, dass wenn die SSD komplett vom Strom is, ein Datenverlust nicht auszuschließen ist. 
Wie verhält sich eine SSD in diesem Fall? 
Zur Info: Ich würd mir gerne eine kaufen, schalte aber jeden Tag vorm schlafen gehen meine Steckerleiste vom Pc aus...

Im FAQ hab ich nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## guna7 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich schalte ebenfalls meine Steckerleiste aus und es ist nichts passiert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Eine SSD speichert die Daten permanent und behält sich auch wenn du sie komplett vom Strom nimmst. Das ist überhaupt kein Problem für die SSD!


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mir wäre es auch absolut neu das es da Probleme geben kann wenn die SSD
vom netzt genommen wird! Ist ja mit USB-Sticks auch nicht anderst...
oder hast du den immer an nem usb port?^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Super! Danke euch drei  
War doch etwas verwirrt.


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

kannst du uns noch die quelle schnell verlinken wo du das gelesen hast?

ich denke es ging eher darum, was passiert wenn man während dem schreiben 
den strom wegnimmt! Und dann kann es tatsächlich wie bei jeder HDD auch
zu datenverlust kommen!


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die Daten werden durch einen bestimmen "aufladestrom" auf der SSD gespeichert, was bedeutet das die SSD sich im endeffekt selbst mit Spannung versorgt wenn man sie vom Strom nimmt, um so die Daten am leben zu erhalten.
Bis der Strom aufgebraucht ist, vergeht ne Menge Zeit,
das würde im normalfall ca. 50Jahre dauern.
Und selbst dann, müsste man die SSD einfach noch mal neu beschreiben, dann hält sie wieder so lange
So hat es mir mal mein Technologie Lehrer an der Berufschule erklärt.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Ocz Vertex2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G 120GB interne Festplatte (6,3cm / 2,5 Zoll, SATA)

bzw auf wikipedia steht, dass bei einem Stromausfall Daten mglweiße verloren gehen können.


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

meinst du den beitrag von Maritin W*** ?



> Beim durchforsten div. Foren und Mailinglisten bin ich dann mehrfach auf einen, angeblich sehr wohl bekannten, jedoch bislang nicht behobenen Fehler des SandForce-1200-Chips gestoßen. Macht man ein Laufwerk mit diesem Chipsatz gänzlich Stromlos, so ist ein Datenverlust möglich bzw. sehr wahrscheinlich.



Puh, also wie gesagt, 
ich befass mich schon seit monaten mit diesem thema und ich habe noch 
nichts davon gehört...Ich denke es handelt sich eher um Einzellfälle


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Genau die mein ich. Aber anscheinend hängt das eher mit Notebooks zusammen. 
Hab bei Geizhals auch schon eine negative Bewertung gelesen, wobei der auch ein Notebook hatte.


----------



## mojoxy (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn Deine SSD Daten beim Ausschalten verlieren sollte, dann ist sie defekt! Bei einem Stromausfall ist das was anderes. Da *kann* es auch bei einer HDD passieren. Die Daten die noch im Cache sind (dieser ist bekanntlich ja ein flüchtiger Speicher) gehen natürlich verloren.

Wie sich das mit diesem Restladestrom verhällt kann ich Dir auch nicht genau erklären. Das ist natürlich auch stark vom Isolationsmaterial abhängig. Aber alles was kürzer als 15 Jahre hält, würde ich mal als nicht verkäuflich deklarieren


----------



## Nyuki (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo!
War das ein schönes Weihnachten mit der Family 
Ich versuch es kurz zu machen.
Seitdem ich mein Win neu eingerichtet habe und auch den AMD ahci treiber drauf habe,lade ich auch schneller als vorher.Ich hab natürlich nach dem letztem Erase sofort auch gebencht mit Mhaci und auch mit Amd ahci.Die 4k Werte sind bei Mhci 16 lesen / 48 schreiben.Mit Amd Ahci 21 lesen / 71 schreiben rest bleibt fast gleich.Die Spiele was ich schon seit Monaten spiele,merke ich das ich bei Maploads drastische Unterschiede.Mit dem Mhaci dauert es 3 mal länger (wie schon vorher auch) , doch nach längern stunde spielen ohne Neustart lädt er dann auch die Maps sehr schnell.Beim Amd Ahci treiber "auch direkt nach neustart"lädt er die Maps sofort mit voller Gerschwindigkeit und wird ein tick schneller nach einiger Zeit.An 4 Spielen habe ich das nun getestet und überall das gleiche.Alles mit StopUhr 3 Tage Test.
Ich bin daraufhin zu meinem Freund gefahren der auch einen OCZ hat und zwar eine Agility2 + AMD 1055T.
Da sein Pc für ihn perfekt läuft wollte er gar nicht erst wechseln.Aber nach der schnellen Installation merkte er auch das sofort seine Spiele starten wie auch alles andere schneller.
Benachteiligend für die,die einen AMD besitzen mit SSD und Probleme mit dem AMd Ahci treiber haben.Sauerei !


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi nyuki, 

ja das mit den SSD und AMD Systemen ist schon ein wenig ärgerlich aber ich denke 
das wird auch noch über kurz oder lang verbessert. AMD ist ja nicht gerade für seine
schnelle reaktion und geilen Software bekannt  ^^

Dein freund hat ne Agility2 ?
Ja das klingt doch mal interesannt 
die fehlt noch in unserer Liste...
kannst du da vlt. paar bench besorgen? also CMD und AS SSD tool zb für uns und die Startseite?


----------



## mojoxy (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe immer nur an den eigenen Nutzen denken. Jaja so ist er der Herr roheed


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hehe immer nur an den eigenen Nutzen denken. Jaja so ist er der Herr roheed



lol genau^^
Und weil ich so ein alter Egoist bin hab ich in 100h+ Arbeit 
die Startseite für mich allein verfasst und das ja keiner
was von meinem unendlichen SSD wissen abbekommt


----------



## mojoxy (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie es gibt ne Startseite? Ochne das sind ja alle Infos gesammelt... Und ich hab mich durch die 170 Seiten gelesen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

SSD's laufen allgemein auf AMD Chipsätzen nicht so gut auch auf den neuen von den Treibern will ich erst gar nicht reden. Bin selber froh auf Intel umgestiegen zu sein, das war ein deutlicher Leistungsgewinn als ich vom AMD 7** auf Intel P55 umgerüstet habe. Bei den Grafikkarten sieht es da auch nicht viel besser aus, AMD ist billiger bei beiden Produkten und irgendwo muss wohl gespart werden. So das war ein rund um Schlag jetzt gehts mir besser.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja so schlecht sind die AMDs nun auch nicht. Man kann sich damit halt einen Hammer-Schnäppchen-PC zusammenbauen. Meistens merkt man die Leistungsunterschiede (bei preisgleichen Komponenten) eh nur im Benchmark und selten in RL-Szenarien.

Ich muss allerdings auch gestehen, dass mein letzter AMD ein Athlon64 war... Mit dem C2D hatte mich Intel einfach gehabt


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wie es gibt ne Startseite? Ochne das sind ja alle Infos gesammelt... Und ich hab mich durch die 170 Seiten gelesen...




?! Ist das jetzt dein ernst oder machst du nur spaß?!

Das Inhaltsverzeichniss tut zur zeit nicht richtig, 
weil ich mal wieder mit dem wischmob durch meine startseite
durchwische und ein wenig aufgeräumt habe.

So jetzt ist es raus, nur zu früh lol


----------



## Maxst (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nyuki hat mich überzeugt... ich versuche jetzt auch mal den AMD AHCI Treiber aus - mal schauen was passiert. 

//Edit: Mein Ergebnis:
AMD_AHCI (Version 1.12) ist ein Tick schneller (vorallem beim schreiben, aber beim Lesen öfters auch), deswegen behalte ich den mal, obwohl ich nicht wirklich einen riesen Unterschied feststelle. 

Die 2 Bilder links MSAHCI und rechts die anderen beiden AMD_AHCI.


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so, wie schon angekündigt hab ich die Startseite nochmal probiert etwas aufzuräumen und neu zu unterteilen das man nicht gleich erschlagen wird vor lauter "Menüpunkten" ^^ Ich hoffe und denke das das ganze jetzt nochmal ne ecke übersichtlicher und der berühmte rote faden gut zu erkennen ist.  Inhaltlich hat sich nicht viel geändert, wenn auch nicht alles gleich geblieben ist.

Hier die wichtigsten Erweiterungen



> Problem Nr. 5 [Mir wird ein falscher Alignment angezeigt in AS SSD]
> 
> Ich habe mir das Tool AS SSD heruntergeladen und ausprobiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Alignment falsch zu sein scheint bei meiner SSD. Was hat dieser wert zu bedeuten, wie kann ich den Wert richtig stellen und warum ist er ausgerechnet bei SSD so wichtig?
> 
> ...





> Stärken und Schwächen von SATA3 Controllern
> 
> Zu diesem Thema kann ich leider nicht allzu viel sagen, da ich selber noch keine Erfahrung mit SATA3 Controller Sammeln konnte. Eins steht allerdings fest, zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt ist die Crucial RealSSD C300 noch die einzige SSD, die eine SATA3 Schnittstelle mitbringt. Alle andere SSD reizen streng genommen noch nicht einmal das SATA2 Protokoll voll aus! Ein Tipp abzugeben ist nicht ganz einfach, aber bezogen auf die User berichte von Vaykir [ Klick mich ] und Hulkhardy1 [ Klick mich ] muss man zur zeit noch von dem Einsatz von SATA3 abraten! An dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Danke an die zwei für ihre kurzen SATA3 berichte und Benchmarks.





> Der TRIM Befehl und Sandforce SSD
> 
> Auch wenn von den Herstellern versichert wird, dass die Sandforce den TRIM Befehl kann, hab ich dennoch andere Erfahrungen damit Sammeln können. Die Sandforce SSD kann wohl durchaus mit dem TRIM Befehl umgehen, setzt diesen allerdings nur sehr sparsam bis gar nicht um! Dieser Selbstversuch untermauert meine These noch weiter [ Klick mich]. Selbst wenn TRIM aktiv ist, werden die Schreibwerte einbrechen und man wird nichts dagegen tun können. Um die Behauptung "SF SSD stellen mit dem TRIM Befehl nichts an" zu beweisen, haben sich Hulkhardy1 und ich dazu bereit erklärt, mal TRIM im OS zu deaktivieren und dann zu schauen wie sich das ganze auswirken wird [ Klick mich ]. Das Endergebnis steht zwar noch aus, aber die Tendenz zeigt, dass es wirklich zu keinen nennenswerten Leistungseinbussen kommt, wenn das OS kein TRIM kann solange man eine Sandforce SSD im Einsatz hat. Auf andere Controller kann und muss dieser Test keine Aussagekraft haben!


Die texte inklusiv gescheiter formatierung findet ihr auf der Startseite...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rks-und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html


____________________________

@ Maxst
Jo wie schon paar seiten zuvor gesagt wirst du nicht den großen unteschied 
feststellen können. Ich würd jetzt einfach bei dem AMD bleiben solange du
keine probs damit hast.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> SSD's laufen allgemein auf AMD Chipsätzen nicht so gut auch auf den neuen von den Treibern will ich erst gar nicht reden. Bin selber froh auf Intel umgestiegen zu sein, das war ein deutlicher Leistungsgewinn als ich vom AMD 7** auf Intel P55 umgerüstet habe. *Bei den Grafikkarten sieht es da auch nicht viel besser aus, AMD ist billiger bei beiden Produkten und irgendwo muss wohl gespart werden. So das war ein rund um Schlag jetzt gehts mir besser.*



Wenn du ATI meinst da kann ich dir auch einiges erzählen von schlechten Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe und auch anderen in meiner Umgebung.Doch Leistung + P/L ist ATI unschlagbar und immer ein Stück vorraus mit der Technik + Leistung und Nvidia zieht oftmals hinterher.

@roheed
Der Freund ist ein ganz eigensinniger.Bis ich ihn zu einer SSD verleitet habe hats schon Monate gedauert.Er wechselt zwar alles andere in dem er sich im Saturn einen neuen Pc kauft LOOOOL!Ich kann ihn auch nicht ändern.
Als ich ihn warnte SSD zu Benchen wegen Leistungseinbussungen, Trim ect,wollte er gar nicht mehr wissen was seine SSD an Leistung kann.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Maxst schrieb:


> Nyuki hat mich überzeugt... ich versuche jetzt auch mal den AMD AHCI Treiber aus - mal schauen was passiert.
> 
> //Edit: Mein Ergebnis:
> AMD_AHCI (Version 1.12) ist ein Tick schneller (vorallem beim schreiben, aber beim Lesen öfters auch), deswegen behalte ich den mal, obwohl ich nicht wirklich einen riesen Unterschied feststelle.
> ...



Ich finde in der Praxis macht sich das erst richtig bemerkbar.Schau dir mal die Sachen an die du alltäglich machst.Spiele ect. Alles lädt viel schneller mit dem AMD treiber  Vorher habe ich das gar nicht gemerkt da ich auf meiner kaputt gebenchten OCZ den AMD treiber einfach draufgepackt habe.Nach Erase merkte ich den Unterschied Enorm. 1 Tag mit Mhaci Treiber und 1 Tag mit Amd treiber.Wie Tag und Nacht.

P.S.Bench nochmal und achte darauf das deine CPU 100% unter Last ist wenn du Bencht.


----------



## Maxst (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ist zu viel Benchen nicht schädlich? 
Den Geschwindigkeitboost merke ich gar nicht, weil sowieso alles viel schneller ist. Alles ist in nicht mal einer Sekunde offen... da bleibt keine Zeit eine Stopuhr zu benutzen 
Spiele habe ich noch keine auf der SSD, da ich eigentlich Spiele nur auf der zweiten Platte habe. Mal schauen, ob ich eins auf die Vertex 2 kopier...


----------



## cfos242 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Morgen kommt endlich meinen SSD (Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB ) und bin nun unentschlossen: Saubere Neuinstallation oder doch nur Image der HDD auf die SSD schreiben?
Es dürfte ja reichen, das Allignment anzupassen sowie Defrag + Index zu deaktivieren, oder?

Hat diesen Schritt hier schon jemand gewagt und wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Nyuki (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Programme öffnen sich auch nach wie vor sehr schnell.Muss schon was grösseres sein.*Einfach dann so lassen und nicht mehr benchen.*
4K ist noch was rauszuholen bei dir denke ich.Mach Backup und ein Erase und Benche nochmal unter Vollast mit Amd treiber .Wenn das zuviel ist und auch egal ist, dann einfach so belassen, sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Maxst (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ Nyuki: Also ich lass das jetzt mal so 
Sollte sie irgendwann mal deutlich langsamer werden erase ich mal, aber der PC ist jetzt nicht mal 3 Tage alt! 
Das sollte ohne Erasen wohl schon noch durchhalten.


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



cfos242 schrieb:


> Morgen kommt endlich meinen SSD (Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB ) und bin nun unentschlossen: Saubere Neuinstallation oder doch nur Image der HDD auf die SSD schreiben?
> Es dürfte ja reichen, das Allignment anzupassen sowie Defrag + Index zu deaktivieren, oder?
> 
> Hat diesen Schritt hier schon jemand gewagt und wie sind die Erfahrungen?



jo ich habs mal mit XP gemacht...
Ich fands ******* und würde es auf keinen fall nochmal so machen.
Eine frische saubere Installation ist bei SSD immer vorzuziehen.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Maxst Oh ok. Wenn du nicht all zu oft gebencht hast ist alles in Ordnung.Ich kann mir gut vorstellen wenn du jetzt nochmal Benchen würdest mit voller Cpu Auslastung,dann gehen die 4k write Werte auf 75+ und lesen 21+ und vvl. noch mehr.


----------



## Maxst (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich habe insgesamt 6 mal gebencht (3 mal AS SSD und 3 mal CrystalDiskMark).... Hoffe das ist nicht zu viel


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol habt ihr süsse probs ^^
Bis die modernen SF SSD durchs benchen kaput gehen
ist schon längst der rest eures rechners abgeraucht XD

mit anderen worten, es ist nicht sooo wild wie immer alle tun.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> lol habt ihr süsse probs ^^
> Bis die modernen SF SSD durchs benchen kaput gehen
> ist schon längst der rest eures rechners abgeraucht XD
> 
> mit anderen worten, es ist nicht sooo wild wie immer alle tun.



Ja das stimmt lol 

@Maxst du solltest nicht mehr Benchen.Wenn, nur 4K anlaufen lassen und abbrechen wenn du es wissen willst


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



cfos242 schrieb:


> Morgen kommt endlich meinen SSD (Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB ) und bin nun unentschlossen: Saubere Neuinstallation oder doch nur Image der HDD auf die SSD schreiben?
> Es dürfte ja reichen, das Allignment anzupassen sowie Defrag + Index zu deaktivieren, oder?
> 
> Hat diesen Schritt hier schon jemand gewagt und wie sind die Erfahrungen?



Mach einfach ne Neuinstallation. Sparste dir warscheinlich eh ne Menge zeit mit und du kannst von vorn herein mögliche fehlerquellen ausschließen, weil win7 alles richtig einstellt.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



cfos242 schrieb:


> Morgen kommt endlich meinen SSD (Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB ) und bin nun unentschlossen: Saubere Neuinstallation oder doch nur Image der HDD auf die SSD schreiben?


Mach neu! Ist kein Stress und geht echt schnell. Mach aber unbedingt mal nen Bench mit CDM und / oder AS SSD. Extrememory fehlt uns glaub ich nocht


----------



## F1nn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier meine Benchmarks (Vertex 2 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sys: 
Windows 7 Ultimate
4Gb DDR3 RAm (2x2)
Intel Core i5 @2.67 GHz
ATI Radeon HD 5770
P7P55D (Asus Board)

Na, was sagt ihr ?

Gruß, F1nn


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die sind völlig in ordnung. Ich sehe aber das du eine i5 750 hast warum übertaktest du ihn nicht, der geht eigentlich sehr gut und 1000MHz mehr sind auf jeden Fall drin bei deiner CPU.


----------



## F1nn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja, da hast du recht, ich hatte ihn schonmal bei 3.8 GHz  Mir wurde aber gesagt (nicht hier in dem Forum), dass man den nicht dauerhaft übertakten sollte. Da die CPU dann dauerhaft wärmer ist usw...

Gruß, F1nn


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja wärmer wird sie schon, was hast du für einen Kühler drauf? Wenn es der Boxed Kühler ist dann ist ne Übertaktung nicht zu empfehlen. Den Scythe Mugen2 gibts aber schon für 30€ und damit kannst du ihn auf jeden Fall 24/7 damit betreiben.


----------



## F1nn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Als Kühler habe ich einen von Xigmatek ... (Meinst du mir fällt der Name grad ein? )

Grrr *grübel*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Achilles?


----------



## F1nn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne, [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]DARK KNIGHT-S1283W
--> XIGMATEK


[/FONT]


----------



## mojoxy (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja dann gib ihm! xD
BTW: beim nächsten mal bitte so die Bilder hochladen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Übertakte deine CPU nochmal und dann lass Prime95 laufen wenn du innerhalb einer Stunde nicht über die 72Grad kommst kannst du ihn permanent so rennen lassen das wäre dann kein Problem.


----------



## F1nn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok und wie soll ich das machen? Ich habe das letzte mal einfach das "Turbo V EVO" genommen. Wollt nur gucken was da alles geht . Kann ich das einfach wieder machen? Hat ja anscheind gut geklappt xD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja kannst du erst mal so machen, danach kann man die CPU Spannung noch ein wenig anpassen. So das man sie vielleicht noch ein wenig senken kann.


----------



## F1nn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmm, da muss ich mich dann erstmal einlesen. habe nocht nicht so viel Ahnung vom übertakten. Aber dann werde ich das die Tage nochmal mit dem Programm machen. Muss aber auch erstmal mein Windows mit Treibern usw fertig machen. Für die neue SSD wurde natürlich neu aufgesetzt. 
BTW EDIT: Ist bei eurer SSD der SATA Stecker auch etwas locker? Der rastet nicht richtig ein. Man kann ihn also wenn man am Kabel zieht wieder herausziehen. Ich denke das geht aber xD^^

Jetzt muss ich den Chipsatztreiber suchen.
Und dann freuen, dass ich eine schnelle SSD habe


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@F1nn*

Ähm hast du vergessen das dein "zweites ich"
die frage zur SSD heut schon mal im Forum gestellt hast? ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/132728-ssd-benchmark.html

Aber lustig ist, dass sich hulk nicht mal mehr dran erinnert und dir fleißig nochmal antwortet 

Naja doppelt nachfragen hält normal immer besser 
Ich kann dir auch bestätigen, dass deine SSD so rennt wie sie sollte 



*@Mojo*
Xtrememory haben wir schon 2 gehabt.
Sind auf meiner egortrip startseite verlinkt

*@beide*
jaja, ich weiß mein sarkasmus ...aber ich hab mir grad "the green Mile"
reingezogen, ich brauch jetzt etwas aufmunterung ^^


----------



## F1nn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe, nein das weiß ich schon noch^^ Wollt sie noch für deinen ersten Post zur verfügung stellen, wenn du möchtest. Habe das mit dem Posten leider etwas verpeilt  Ich kann sie sonst auch noch neu hochladen. 
Auch nochmal Danke für dein Feedback


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, 
aber wir haben auf der Startseite schon 5 verschiedene OCZ vertex 2 Verlinkt.^^
Ich weiß deinen Beitrag sehr zu schätzen aber wie gesagt, ich denke Vertex ham ma 
jetzt schon in aller hülle und fülle. 

Wenn dir aber viel daran liegt verlinkt zu werden, 
kann ich da sicher ein gutes wort für dich einlegen ( bei mir selber ^^)


----------



## F1nn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne, bin ich dir nicht böse.
Stimmt ja auch, dass wir von denen schon viele haben 
Wollte es halt nur mal gesagt haben

Achso: Dein 1x1 hat mir übrigens sehr gut geholfen. Ich habe die SSD bestellt, alles gelesen und war gut informiert, waren gute Informationen. Hat spass gemacht es zu lesen.
Bin auch sehr von einer SSD überzeugt. Gut, ich habe noch lange nicht alles installiert, aber es ist ein riesen unterschied zur HDD.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oh nein, Green Mile der Film zieht dich total runter genauso wie Onkel Tom's Hütte, schnief. So ein richtig guter Ego Shoter holt dich da aus dem Loch wieder raus, Crysis Wars bewirkt da wahre Wunder!


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@f1nn

alles klar, dann verstehen wir uns ja 
Ich wünsch dir noch viel spaß mit deiner SSD.
und schalf nicht ein, wenn du das nächste mal an nem HDD rechner hocken mußt ^^

@hulk
ohja, the green mile ist wirklich übelst derbe. Selten so einen packenden film angeschaut.
Der kamm vor paar tagen im Fern...hab ihn per zufall ein wenig angeschaut.
Da war es aber schon fast 4 uhr nachts  
dann bin ich doch irgendwann mal schlafen gegangen (auch weil ich so nen schweren stoff zu
so später stunde mir nicht mehr antun wollte^^)
Und heut hab ich ihn mir dann nochmal ganz angeschaut. gehört definitiv zu meinen top10 ever


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol und die nächste ohrfeige für AMD user....



> Update 29.12.2010 11:45 Uhr
> 
> Wie uns AMD heute mitgeteilt hat, stellt der aktuelle AHCI-Treiber die TRIM-Funktionalität ausschließlich für die Southbridge der 800er Serie bereit. Nutzer von älteren AMD-Boards mit einer Southbridge der 600er oder 700er Reihe müssen demzufolge den AHCI-Treiber von Microsoft verwenden, um TRIM unter Windows 7 nutzen zu können.


Nu gut das haben wir zwar mehr oder weniger schon selber rausbekommen.
Aber schön das sich AMD nach knapp 2 Monaten auch mal zu wort meldet lol


Quelle : http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...er/amds-ahci-treiber-mit-trim-unterstuetzung/


*Edit auf F1nn sein edit ^^*


> Achso: Dein 1x1 hat mir übrigens sehr gut geholfen. Ich habe die SSD  bestellt, alles gelesen und war gut informiert, waren gute  Informationen. Hat spass gemacht es zu lesen.
> Bin auch sehr von einer SSD überzeugt. Gut, ich habe noch lange nicht  alles installiert, aber es ist ein riesen unterschied zur HDD.



Vielen dank fürs Feedback. Das hört man natürlich besonders gerne 
Ich denke das 1x1 war wirklich eine gute Entscheidung. Wenn man keine Ahnung 
von SSD hat, kann man sich dort erst mal alles grundlegendes aneignen. 
Vor allem die ganzen Abkürzungen und speziellen Begriffe für SSD sind doch 
mehr als verwirrend für neu einsteiger.


----------



## F1nn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe, gerne 
War eben gerade wieder so von einer SSD fasziniert: Ich schalte den PC ein, Windows wird gestartet ... Zack, da ist der Desktop


----------



## Nyuki (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@F1nn*
> 
> Ähm hast du vergessen das dein "zweites ich"
> die frage zur SSD heut schon mal im Forum gestellt hast? ^^
> ...



Helfersyndrom


----------



## mojoxy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Siehet der Heiland ist nahe... Ach ne das war was anderes


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> War eben gerade wieder so von einer SSD fasziniert: Ich schalte den PC ein, Windows wird gestartet ... Zack, da ist der Desktop


jo dieses gefühl kennen wohl die meisten^^
Geht aber leider leider zu schnell verloren die erste Euphorie...
(zumindest hab ich immer das problem mit neuer hardware  )


----------



## mojoxy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja man(n) gewöhnt sich viel zu schnell an die neue Geschwindigkeit. Zum "Glück" hab ich auf Arbeit noch ne alte Krücke mit 2GB RAM, HDD und WinXP. Da weiß man dann den Heim-PC wieder viel mehr zu schätzen ^^


----------



## F1nn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe, ja^^ Und ich bin mit meiner Windows Installation immer noch nicht fertig. Suche grad die Treiber DVD für meine G15  Oder ich guck ins "www"


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo so gehts mir ja auch...
nur blöd das ich halt mit der kiste im geschäft viel mehr "arbeite"
als mit der kiste daheim, wo man halt doch mehr mit surfen und zocken beschäftigt ist^^


----------



## Vaykir (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich bin auch schon SSD verseucht.
Hab eben mein Bench-win7 3 mal per reset neugestartet, als ich dachte, dass er sich beim willkommensbildschirm aufgehängt hat (war schwarz mit beweglicherm mauszeiger), bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass es ja auf ner hdd installiert is -.-


----------



## F1nn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Grr bei Logitech.de gibts die rote G15 nicht mehr, oder ich bin zu blöd die zu finden^^
Und bei Chip gibts nur den 32 Bit Treiber-.-


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich bin auch schon SSD verseucht.
> Hab eben mein Bench-win7 3 mal per reset neugestartet, als ich dachte,  dass er sich beim willkommensbildschirm aufgehängt hat (war schwarz mit  beweglicherm mauszeiger), bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass es ja auf ner  hdd installiert is -.-




lol ja der war gut ^^ 
also eins ist klar, auch wenn man sich zu schnell dran gewöhnt
ne rackete unterm arsch zuhaben...ein rechner ohne SSD ist mir
dennoch definitiv nicht mehr vorstellbar.^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



F1nn schrieb:


> Grr bei Logitech.de gibts die rote G15 nicht mehr, oder ich bin zu blöd die zu finden^^
> Und bei Chip gibts nur den 32 Bit Treiber-.-



Logitech G15 Series Software 64bit - Freeware - DE - Download.CHIP.eu


----------



## F1nn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

oh, danke


----------



## F1nn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmm

Jetzt ist der Bootvorgang länger xD Nun steht der Willkommensbildschirm länger. (Etwas). xD 
ABER: Wieso sehe ich eig. die schwaren Bios "Meldungen" am Anfang nicht mehr?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also bei steht der Willkommen Screen so für 1 Sekunde manchmal auch zwei! Das schwankt manch mal ein wenig. Was siehst du jetzt am Anfang nicht  mehr, wenn das Bios startet?


----------



## F1nn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Als Windows noch riiichtig frisch war, sah ich ihn gar nicht  Nun ca joa so 3. Einmal war es etwas länger (ich finde zu viel) naja, was will ich erwarten.

Und ich meine am Anfang diese weiße Schrift bevor da steht "Windows wird gestartet". Wie hieß das geich nochmal ... Die sind nicht mehr da.

D.h. Wenn ich den Pc an mache ist der Bildschirm erst etwas schwarz und dann kommt schon "Windows wird gestartet". Kann aber auch sein, dass das daran liegt, dass mein Bildschirm erst so spät ein Bild anzeigt...


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

?! 
redest du jetzt vom BIOS boot?^^
Das kann schon sein das das bios schon durch ist bis dein monitor
auch entlich mal ein bild anzeigt...
SSD wirkt aber definit erst beim Windows boot^^


hab schon öfters gehört das die G15 treiber den start etwas verlängern.


----------



## F1nn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja den Bios Boot meine ich ...

Na toll dann fliegt die G15 bald raus... Meine lieblings Tastatur  ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nö hör auf die G15 verlangst kein Start, allerdings war das mal so ist aber schon bestimmt  über ein Jahr her und war einer der ersten Treiber für die Tastatur. Weiß ich nämlich hab die G15 auch, geniales Teil gebe ich gar nie nicht wieder her.


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

gut, wenn logitech das schon gefixt haben sollte dann will ich nichts gesagt haben^^


----------



## F1nn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja, finde die Tasta auch super


----------



## mojoxy (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab die auch und habe auch das Gefühl, dass die Software den Boot verlängert hat. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, da ich ja auch andere Programme parallel installiert habe. Naja egal. Zwei mal nichts ist immer noch...? Genau


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



F1nn schrieb:


> Grr bei Logitech.de gibts die rote G15 nicht mehr, oder ich bin zu blöd die zu finden^^
> Und bei Chip gibts nur den 32 Bit Treiber-.-



Hatte auch das Problem , der von der blauen passt glaube auch.


----------



## Robi-G (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey alle zusammen 

Also da ich mit den Treibern relativ faul war, frage ich mich gerade, wie ich eigentlich herausfinden kann, welchen AHCI Treiber ich installiert habe ^^
Bringt das eigentlich noch zusätzlich performance der SSD?

Kurz nochmal meine Daten 
Corsair F120 GB auf Sata3
Gigabyte 890FX


lg


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Lad dir einfach mal As SSD tool runter (link auf der startseite)
Öffne das lass es durchrennen und wir sagen dir dann welchen treiber du drauf hast


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Toll meine Mushkin liegt zuhause und ich muss arbeiten bis um 20uhr
Bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen 
Mal schauen ob sie sich wohl fühlt bei mir


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Solange sie dein Avatar nicht an knabbert wird sich deine SSD sicher wohl bei dir fühlen 

Mushkin...? klingt gut  die hatten wir noch nicht, 
eine verlinkung ist dir somit schon fast gewiss XD

Welche genau? Auch eine auf SF basis odeR?


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jup Callisto Delux 120GB SF-1200
Sobald sie drinn ist kommen die Bilder.

Ne meine "kleine" (DeutscherBoxer)  macht nen Bogen um den PC seit dem sie mal mit der schnauzte kurz in die Lüfter des moras gekommen ist  
Nu weis sie PC=Autschn


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol auch ne methode seinen hund zu erziehen ^^
Auch wenn ich weiß das es wohl eher eine unfreiwillige erfahrung für deine
kleine war XD 

nugut, da freu ich mich auch schon auf deine Pics...
Wäre nice wenn du auch noch ein bild machen könntest
von der SSD selber.

Werd auch mal eins hochladen falls ich noch mein bild der Corsair finde.
Wollte ursprünglich mal nen review zur Corsair machen...
nuja aber der thread brachte wohl den meisten noch mehr als
ein reiner "review" ^^


_______________

*EDIT::::*
Sodele, 
hab hier mal noch paar bilder ausgegraben^^
Über die Quali der bilder brauch ma uns net streiten,
waren nur für den privaten bereich gemacht XD

Der Lüfter ist "nur" ein 80 mm lüfter um die dimensionen
einer SSD zu zeigen...auf dem anderen bild sollte man 
noch beachten, dass meine HDD auch nur 2,5" versionen sind


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mmmhhh
Bilder von der SSD könnte schwierig werden , mein Sohn oder meine Frau hat die digi wahrscheinlich runter geschmissen, sagt halt keiner was  nu macht sie Bilder wie wenn ich das Handy an nen Monitor halte
Mit Streifen und rot übersteuert bissl.

Kenne mich nicht damit aus und die neue Casio H15 lässt auf sich warten

Werde es mal mit dem IPhone 4 probieren 
Und sie hochladen


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo wie du willst, ist ja kein muss 
Hab mich auch schon mal bei google schlau gemacht wie die mushkin aussieht^^
Also bis später mal


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne SATA 3 Platte kann ich an SATA 2 hängen aber die 2er nicht an den 3er Port oder? 
Ne gelle ?


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ist meines Wissens Wurst...
man konnte auch sata2 Geräte an sata1 hängen.

OT:
sag mal kennt ihr schon den verrückten Australier?^^
3x GTX580

YouTube - EVGA GTX580 FTW Hydro Copper 2 Tri SLI Maxishine Xtreme PC

müsst euch mal paar vids von dem reinziehn echt der freak^^


----------



## Vaykir (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ähm und jetzt?
das doch nix außergewöhnliches. jedenfalls nicht für mich


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also ich find den typ trotzdem freakig^^
drei Grafikkarten, Drei 30" (glaub) Monitore, ne dicke Wakü, 2x SSD und was weiß ich noch XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja ist schon heftig aber der Spruch ist mal wieder typisch von Vaykir, allerdings hat er ja nur ne ATI Graka! Da stellst sich dann auch die Frage kauf ich mir ein Haus oder ein PC, heheheh!


----------



## Vaykir (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich sag nur:

SR-2 mit Double Xeon @ LN2 und 4 GTX 580 @ LN2

Scheiss auf Wasser man


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So hier mal auf die schnelle Bild gemacht 
Wichtigste drauf gemacht BF BC2 und CoD7 
Weitere Bilder Folgen

Edit: noch ein Bild ........

Wie sehen die Werte aus .... ok soweit ?


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und trotzdem hat nicht jeder ne kiste/gaming station im wert eines Kleinwagen (oder sogar mehr) daheim herumstehen^^

btt
@marvin...wir brauchen benchpics ^^


*EDIT:::*

was fürn zufall XD
Btw, das ist der höchste Score den ich je bei ner SF gesehen hab^^
Hut ab^^

was hast für ne CPU?


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab nen i7 Xeon W3520 ( i7-920 ) läuft so zum zocken und Googeln bei 4,2Ghz mit HT 

Also guter Wert  Bilder Der SSD muss ich noch hoch laden , aber die Quali ist


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo wie gesagt, 
relativ kraße werte für ne SF SSD.
Wobei ich halt denke, dass es bei dir der i7 + 4,2ghz ausreisen werden^^

In der hoffung, dass ich es nicht bereuen werde, 
ihr könnt mich bei Steam adden wenn ihr lust habt auf ne runde PCGHX COD7^^ 

Name "Alberto" und/oder "tdi0512"
Zocke aber fast ausschließlich COD7 auf steam


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So hier die Bilder der SSD


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sieht schön edel aus und ohne viel schnick schnack^^
thx für die pics, bist jetzt der 2 (nach mir ^^) der auch mal 
normale bilder seiner SSD hochgeladen hat^^ 


Und sonst? wie ist die ssd im alltag? sau geil oder mega ******* geil?!^^


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Konnt noch nicht viel Testen aber ..........       scho Geil  wenn man neustartet ist man jetzt so schnell wieder hochgefahren, da war das alte noch mit runterfahren beschäftigt


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo wenn ich mir so deine config anschaue, 
die im übrigen echt heiß ist ^^ war die SSD nun
das i Tüpfelchen was noch gefehlt hat ^^

Verlinkung auf der startseite folgt dann morgen.
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich nen "bilderthread" einrichten soll.
Auch wenn wohl die wenigsten bereit sind mal ein photoschooting 
mit ihrer SSD durchzuführen


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So hier nochmal alles zusammen, wobei ich sagen muss, hab nix getweakt oder so 
Im gegenteil hab gerade gesehen das beim Crystal Bench zbs Skype dazwischen gefunkt hat
Und es laufen noch Paar Sachen nebenher wie Avira Steam Skype und der Firefox 


Zum Sys 
wegen der vergleichbarkeit 

Win 7 64x
Intel Storage 9.6xx 
i7- W3520 @4,2Ghz
Asus Rampage III Extreme X58
6Gb Kingston HyperX @ 2000Mhz 7-9-7-19


Meine Muschkin SSD --><-- Ich 



Edit: Steam und Skype mal ausgemacht und Werte nochmal bissl verbessert


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Joar schnuckelige Werte auf jeden fall.
Damit macht windows wieder spaß.
vorallem beim benchen echt geil, wenn der rechner abkackt einfach razz fazz wieder hochgefahren und weiter machen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das ist aber nicht der neueste Intel Treiber den du da benutzt @Marvin82, der neueste ist 10.xxx schlag mich tot, kann mir die dämlichen Nummern nie merken.


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Joa hatte nur keine Lust zu suchen daher hab ich den genommen. 
Ich dachte ich muss die FW erneuern daher der 9.6er das geht doch mit den 10ner nicht hab ich gelesen...


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

download steht im ersten post


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Gut zu wissen, dann wird er heute Abend drüber gebügelt 

Die ladezeiten ingame sind ja mal krass war mit meiner Baracuda immer schon der erste auf dem Server , nu kann ich einmal um die Map laufen bevor es los geht


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi Marvin,

wie gestern schon versprochen,
habe ich soeben deine Benchwerte auf der Startseite eingepflegt 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rks-und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html

Vielen dank für deinen Beitrag zu diesem Sammelfreeed 



> Ich dachte ich muss die FW erneuern daher der 9.6er das geht doch mit den 10ner nicht hab ich gelesen...


Ich weiß zwar nicht was die aktuelle FW bei Mushkin ist, 
aber bei corsair hat der 10.X Treiber anfangs nicht funktioniert.
Ob das mittlerweile gefixt wurde weiß ich nicht 
Werden wir beim nächsten Update sehen^^


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ist komisch mit der FW

Hab bei mushkin das angebliche neuste FW Packet gezogen ( 3.4.0 xxx ) nu hab ich mit crystal geschaut und es sagt mir was von 3.4.3 xxx 
Naja solange alles funzt mir Wurscht


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dann macht Mushkin es gleich wie OCZ...
soll heißen, die von Werk Geflashten Versionen kriegen ne höhere nr.
als die wo man von Hand upgedatet hat. ist aber letztendlich das gleiche.

Ich denke das hat was mit den RMA Anträgen zu tun. (um auseinander halten zu können ob die SSD beim flashen abgeraucht ist z.B.)
Also brauchst dich da nicht weiter verrückt machen.


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Jo wie gesagt,
> relativ kraße werte für ne SF SSD.
> Wobei ich halt denke, dass es bei dir der i7 + 4,2ghz ausreisen werden^^
> 
> ...



Also muss ich meinen i7 200Mhz höher takten für die Werte!
Na warte!!! 
Ne Spaß.

Btw:
GZ Roheed zu 1500 Posts


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> GZ Roheed zu 1500 Posts



Das meinste is Spam


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> GZ Roheed zu 1500 Posts


Oh, stimmt^^ ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Dachte du meinst diesen Freeeddd^^
Aber der hat ja die 1500 schon seit längerem geknackt.

Ohje, ich bin einfach zuviel hier im forum unterwegs^^
Aber ab Frühling verpreche ich wieder besserung  THX




> Das meinste is Spam



Und trotzdem in der Regel sinnvoller als deine Beiträge in letzter zeit


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja 
Bin über ein Jahr länger als du angemeldet und trotzdem hast du mich längst überholt!
Aber hey, was solls


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Bin über ein Jahr länger als du angemeldet und trotzdem hast du mich längst überholt!



Das Fass ich jetzt mal nicht als kompliment auf ^^
Aber jeder fängt mal klein an...

Ich hab mich mal ursprünglich wegen den NT hier angemeldet, 
dann hat ich ein geiles NT und hab noch nen gutes Case gesucht.
Dann wars erstmal wieder ruhig um meinen Account. 
Als mir dann aber die langsamen laptop hdd so tierisch auf die 
kronjuwelen gingen hab ich mal angefangen mich mit SSD 
auseinander zu setzten. Hab hier und da mal mitgepostet 
und oder weitergeholfen...Richtig schlimm ist es dann 
aber erst geworden, seit ich diese Anleitung verfasst habe 
mit dem "friendly fire spamen"^^

Aber wie gesagt, über die wärmere Jahreszeiten habt ihr mich
wieder los und ihr könnt wieder aufholen^^ 

Vaykir hat aber fast in halber zeit die gleichen post geschafft, 
das würde mir zu denken geben XD


----------



## Junkie2003 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ihr freaks XD ich bin fast seit anbeginn des forums hier und hab nur 1/3 eurer postsXD!

nja latz! was sagt ihr zu dennen ?!:
Intel SSD 310-Serie: 51 x 30 x 5 mm große SSD für Notebooks und Tablets - intel, ssd, notebook, tablet-pc, handheld, lenovo
ich finde ein gute entwicklung! schade das ich schon ne "normale ssd" im NB hab!!


----------



## KaitoKid (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Die Leseraten betragen laut Intel 170 MByte/s (40-Gigabyte-Version) und 200 MByte/s (80-Gigabyte-Variante), die Schreibraten 35 MByte/s (40-Gigabyte-Modell) und 70 MByte/s (80-Gigabyte-SSD).


Nicht gerade eine Sensation, aber für NBs....
Ich versteh nicht, was die  mit:


> die nur 10 Gramm schweren SSDs sollen in Kombination mit normalen Festplatten genutzt werden.


meinen?


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Nicht gerade eine Sensation, aber für NBs....
> Ich versteh nicht, was die  mit:
> 
> meinen?




Was gibs da nichts zu verstehen?
Die SSD´s wiegen 10g und sollen eben mit einer zusätzlichen HDD ergänzt werden da der Speicherplatz der SSD allein wohl nicht aussreicht für ein System.
Heißt also:
SSD für OS und Programme
HDD für Daten


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo denke ich auch...
hab diese news heut auch schon gelesen und war kurz davor
sie hier in den raum zu werfen^^ Aber so vom hocker haut mich dieser Artikel
nun auch wieder nicht. Das in der IT alles immer kleiner wird ist ja schon beinahe
das normalste auf der welt.

Ich bleib, dabei...ich denke das die großen HDD hersteller über kurz oder lang
nen SSD anteil in ihre klasischen HDD verbauen werden. So wie das Seagate schon
gemacht hat mit der "monument" . Aber 4gb SSD anteil ist wahrlich nen witz


OT:
Solange keiner von uns den heavy spamer "quantenslipstream" mit fast 30 000 post
einholt ist alles im grünen bereich^^


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich texte hier netmehr so viel, weil ich

1. urlaub habe
2. mit benchen für den contest beschäftigt bin

wenn ich wieder arbeiten muss, wirds wieder mehr


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> wenn ich wieder arbeiten muss, wirds wieder mehr



war das jetzt eine Drohung ? 

Ach wir haben uns doch alle lieb ^^


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dies Jahr nicht mehr


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Dies Jahr nicht mehr


Das beruhigt ja ungemein


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Dies Jahr nicht mehr


WAS?! du hast mich nicht mehr lieb?! 
Aber dann morgen, im neuen jahr wieder oder? 

BTT:
So kleines Update zum TRIM versuch :

*Vorher Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Naher Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zwischenfazit:*
Wie man sieht, sieht man gar nix^^
Wie erwartet tut sich noch immer nich wahnsinnig viel mit 
meiner SSD. Und das obwohl ich schon 260gb über meine
SSD gejagt habe seit testbeginn.


----------



## Junkie2003 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich galube ihr habt alle son teil nochnit in der hand gehabt(mini-pcie ssd)
die ist so gros wie ne streichholzschachtel bzw. w-lan modul aus nem modernen NB. setzt auch einen m-pcie anschluss vorraus! heist blockiert den festplattenslot nicht! diese modelle geibts zwar schon für netbooks zukaufen, aber die preise waren für die gebotene leistung extrem mager!
diese sind nun so schnell wie die normalen intel ssds und sie sind nicht langsam auch wenn der sf1200 auf dem papier schneller ist merkt ihr bei normaler arbeit vermutlich nichts! 
zumindest merk ich es nicht und ich hab beide modelle in gebrauch!

und hybridplatten sind zwar ganz nett aber laut dieversen tests ist ein vollwertige ssd nicht zuersetzen(ausser durch eine schneller ssd)
und somit kann man mit diesem gerät recht einfach nachrüsten, da ziemlich viel neue nb einen m-pcie slot frei haben zum aufrüsten!
(mein notebook aus der sig ist gute 2 jahre alt und bietet mir zb. die möglichkeit!)


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo ist ja schon schön und gut, 
aber es geht halt meiner meinung nach auch noch kleiner^^
Schau dir mal die 64GB SD karten im Fingernagel format an.
Das find ich krank^^ Klar sind die nicht ganz so schnell
wie die mini SSD von Intel aber denoch...


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bedeutet nicht:
"Trim supported, System: enabled"
Das Trim aktiviert ist?


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Richitg. Deswegen steht bei ihm auch System disabled, weils aus is


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo ihr habt beide recht^^
im ersten screen wars ja noch an, 
im zweiten dann aus


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Bedeutet nicht:
> "Trim supported, System: enabled"
> Das Trim aktiviert ist?




Edit:
Sry, hab mich verguckt...hab mir den 1. Screen doppelt angeguckt


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Laut einer PN von hulk vor paar tagen, 
siehts bei ihm auch nicht arg anderst aus.

Wie gesagt, wenn TRIM so tun würde, 
wie wir es erwartet hätten dürften die schreibwerte
von anfang an schon nicht einbrechen...was sie aber 
bei allen SF SSD bekanntlich tun. 

naja beobachten wir das ganze noch ne weile.
in 3 wochen gibts ja dann wieder nen update. 
Wobei ich denke das sie sachlage eindeutig ist.


----------



## Junkie2003 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sicher roheed gehts noch kleiner nur die verliert man so leicht die kleinen karten bei dem gewühl auf dem schreibtisch!
aber die schaffen ja nichtmal ansatzweise die schreibwerte der ssd, max usb nivea!
und noch kleiner müssen die im notebook mit ner normalen bildschrimdiagonale ja auch nicht sein(15zoll aufwärts)
aber sogar 11zoll geräte die ich schon aufm tisch hatte haben genug platz für 2 m-pcie karten(leonovo x100) und deshalb sollten sie die platzersparniss lieber für höhere kapazitäten nutzen!


----------



## mojoxy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die Startseite gefällt mir nun richtig gut. Das sieht schon fast gar nicht mehr nach Forum aus, sondern eher nach ner eigenständigen Seite. Echt gute Arbeit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da sieht man mal das ich schon ewig nicht mehr auf der Hauptseite war, da hat sich ja einiges getan. Aber nur gutes soweit wie ich das beurteilen kann! Der Überblick ist besser geworden, wirkt jetzt aufgeräumter und man findet schneller Informationen ohne lange suchen zu müssen.


----------



## csms (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Benchmark einer OCZ Vertex2 3,5" 120GB


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi Leute 
Ich hab mir jetzt eine SSD gegönnt und zwar die OCZ vertex 2 60 gb, und dazu natürlich Windows 7 Professional 64 bit.
Soweit sogut, denn ich habe alles gemacht wie hier immer beschrieben wird ( ahci ...). Nachdem ich Seven installiert hatte hab ich ein paar Programme installiert und Updates geladen, kurz darauf ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine SSD lange braucht um fertig zu laden. (Ich melde mich ganz normal an, dann kommt ja Willkommen, und dann geht ne gewisse Zeit nichts mehr voran, so ca. 5 min)

Woran kann denn das liegen, es werden ja alle Programme sofort geöffnet wenn ich so 5 min warte?

Nebenbei noch ein gutes neues Jahr an alle hier im Forum !!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schmeiß mal den AMD Sata Treiber wieder runter über den CCC der macht des öfteren Probleme.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie kann ich den entfernen?
Ich find dort keinen entfernen Button.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du musst es über den CCC machen, also deinstallieren und dann den SATA Treiber auswählen. Kannst auch komplett deinstallieren und dann beim wieder installieren nicht die Express Installation benutzen sonder die einzelnen Treiber selber auswählen.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also habs jetzt hinbekommen (Treiber ist nicht Schuld).
Der Schuldige lautet Kaspersky (hab alle einstellungen von ihm wieder auf Standart gestellt und schon funzt alles wie es soll juhu).

kann mir vl noch jemand sagen wieso Seven meinen Desktophintergrund (jeden den ich auswähle) streckt?

Wie findest du meine SSD werte ?


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Also habs jetzt hinbekommen (Treiber ist nicht Schuld).
> Der Schuldige lautet Kaspersky (hab alle einstellungen von ihm wieder auf Standart gestellt und schon funzt alles wie es soll juhu).
> 
> kann mir vl noch jemand sagen wieso Seven meinen Desktophintergrund (jeden den ich auswähle) streckt?
> ...



Nimmst du auch einen Hintergrund mit dem richtigen Format?
Die richtige Auflösung is dabei logischerweise wichtig.
Ich sag dir, es ist schlimm einen im Format von 5760x1080 zu finden! (anständigen)

Kaspersky mochte ich noch nie, das mischt sich viel zu sehr ein.
Ich kann dir das neue von Microsoft nur empfehlen!
Es nervt nicht, kostet nichts und operiert absolut im Hintergrund!
Dabei lastet es das System in keinsterweise aus.
Mehr Infos gibt es hier:
Viren- und Spywareschutz und Schutz vor schädlicher Software | Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mehr oder weniger Guten Morgen an alle 
Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes, friedliches und vor allem erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2011.

Ich hoffe ihr habt es heut nacht nicht zu sehr übertrieben und das gehirn 
fängt auch schon wieder an ein wenig wieder seine funktion aufzunehmen^^​


> Die Startseite gefällt mir nun richtig gut. Das sieht schon fast gar nicht mehr nach Forum aus, sondern eher nach ner eigenständigen Seite. Echt gute Arbeit





> Da sieht man mal das ich schon ewig nicht mehr auf der Hauptseite war, da hat sich ja einiges getan. Aber nur gutes soweit wie ich das beurteilen kann! Der Überblick ist besser geworden, wirkt jetzt aufgeräumter und man findet schneller Informationen ohne lange suchen zu müssen.



Na das hört man doch besonders gerne und wie ihr mich kennt, 
ist das noch nicht ende der Fahnenstange^^ Dafür design ich viel zu gerne rum.

So jetzt les ich mir mal den rest durch und schau mal ob ich noch was zum spamen find


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@csms*

Da dein Post beinahe untergegangen ist, 
melde ich mich jetzt nochmal schnell zu wort.

Deine Werte sind die krassesten die ich auf ner AMD Plattform bisher je
zu Gesicht bekommen habe. Wie kommt's?! Massig oc? Irgendwelche uns unbekannte tweaks?

Quelle : Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger


*@Stormtrooper 955*
Schön das du dir auch eine SSD zugelegt hast 
Und wie ist sie ? schon geil oder?^^

DEine werte sind soweit ganz normal für ne AMD Plattform und einer 60gb SSD.
Hast soweit alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Pikus (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich wünsch euch auch ein frohes neues! 

Die Startseite hast du echt fein gemacht, aber das YT-Video ist immernoch... nicht richtig


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke 

Aber lass mir des bier weg, das kann ich noch nicht sehen so früh 

Das YT ist ja auch immer noch das gleiche XD Aber vlt hab ich nächste woche 
Zeit und lust mir was neues zu überlegen. Text passt ja eh nicht mehr.
Ganz zu schweigen von hulk seinem namen^^


----------



## Pikus (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie, kein Bier um 15 Uhr? Ich hatte mein erstes heute um 5 

Und den Namen hab ich ja auch gemeint 

Naja, ich rutsch schon wieder ins spammen ab... auf jeden fall wünsche ich euch allen viel glück und freude im neuen jahr!


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Wie, kein Bier um 15 Uhr? Ich hatte mein erstes heute um 5



lol hast du es gut, du weißt zumindest noch was du heut nacht um 5 noch geamcht hast


----------



## Pikus (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Joa, war eher ruhig dieses jahr... dafür aber umso lustiger und... interessanter


----------



## Vaykir (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bei mir gabs das letzte um halb 6 
ein wunder, dass ich noch aufstehen kann ^^

@ stingray
also ich kann kaspersky eigl nur empfehlen. seit dem es mich vor einem keylogger gewarnt hat, den ich leider gewährt habe (und danach mein wow account gehackt wurde), blocke ich immer alles über das prog.


----------



## F1nn (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey 

Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr!! 

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich heute meinen i5-750 übertakten soll. Meint ihr es bringt viel?

Gruß, F1nn


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich überlege gerade, ob ich heute meinen i5-750 übertakten soll. Meint ihr es bringt viel?



kommt drauf an ob du schon wieder nüchtern bist damit du kein zu hohes risiko eingehst^^
also aus dem i5-750 kriegt man recht locker 4ghz raus. Ob man was im alltag merkt
ist die andere sache. Bei mir bootet windows ein bischen schneller aber sonst
merk ich im alltag kaum was von meinem OC. 
Aber wenn man mal OC hat will man auch nicht mehr auf das langsamere zurück^^
so sind se halt die menschen, von allem immer etwas mehr haben wollen^^


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Um jetzt ein bisschen mehr zu spammmen, benutzt ihr Anti-Statik Bänder oder sowas?


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du wirst lachen
aber da gibts einige eigene threads die das thema schon hatten^^

In der summe hieß das Fazit...nein wird kaum benutzt. 
Ich halte es auch im Privaten bereich übertrieben. 
Bevor man am PC rumbastelt einfach die Heizung anfassen.
Das reicht eigentlich...die heizung muss allerdings an der stelle
unlackiert sein.


----------



## mojoxy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Anti-Stati-WAS? Du meinst um die SSD rum? Ne, son Zeug hab ich noch nie in meinem Rechner gehabt. Warum auch? Das man sich vorher erden soll, bevor man in den PC langt habe ich bereits mit 5 Jahren gewusst 

EDIT: Ah nun hab ichs glaub ich gerafft. Das Teil machste Dir ums Handgelenk rum und bist ständig geerdet. Richtig so? Naja mit nem Wollpulli geh auch nicht an meinen Rechner xD


----------



## Vaykir (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was fürn kack?
einfach flossen reinhalten! wenn was kaputt geht => rma 
is in meinen 10 jahren wo ich an pc rumschraube noch nie passiert.
mal davon abgesehen, dass man eh das gehäuse vorher anfasst und sich dadurch schon entläd.


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aso er meinte gar nicht die lustigen bänder die man sich an den arm macht? lol

Solche bänder gabs ja ne zeitlang für autos^^Für PC war mir das jetzt auch neu


----------



## F1nn (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ob du schon wieder nüchtern bist damit du kein zu hohes risiko eingehst^^
> also aus dem i5-750 kriegt man recht locker 4ghz raus. Ob man was im alltag merkt
> ist die andere sache. Bei mir bootet windows ein bischen schneller aber sonst
> merk ich im alltag kaum was von meinem OC.
> ...



Passt schon 
4GHz Wär schon fein^^ Ich denke ich werde das im laufe des Tages mal machen ... Kann ja nicht schaden. Hauptsache mehr Geschwindigkeit 

EDIT: 





> was fürn kack?
> einfach flossen reinhalten! wenn was kaputt geht => rma



Sehe ich genau so


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> aso er meinte gar nicht die lustigen bänder die man sich an den arm macht? lol



Doch, eigentlich meinte ich die.
Hab sogar in der PCGH Traum PC Ausgabe gelesen, dass es sicherer ist die zu benutzen...


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> mal davon abgesehen, dass man eh das gehäuse vorher anfasst und sich dadurch schon entläd.



Aber nicht wenn man das NT aus der STeckdose zieht, 
so wie man es eigentlich machen sollte :LOL: 
auch wenn ich kaum leute kenne die das beherzigen.

Aber du glaubst nicht wie ich lachen mußte, 
als mein Ausbilder im PC rumfingert und eine geschossen 
bekommen hat lol und dann verdammt, da war doch was lol

Naja aber spaß bei seite, Strom ist und kann tödlich sein!!!!
Also seit immer auf der hut und haltet euch an die sicherheitsregeln!


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du meinst tödlich für mich?
Ich hab eher Angst um die Hardware^^


----------



## F1nn (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

 *Sry für dem spam* :O


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Du meinst tödlich für mich?
> Ich hab eher Angst um die Hardware^^



nein die statischen entladungen sind nicht gefährlich für dich 
sondern halt für deine hardware.

Ich meinte die 230V von NT! Die sind alles andere als lustig. 
Und da versteh ich auch keinen Spaß, also keine dummen sprüche pls


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meinst du beim herumzuschrauben? Nö reicht wenn du hin und wider an den Schutzleiter der Steckdose fast oder an ner Heizung.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Und da versteh ich auch keinen Spaß, also keine dummen sprüche pls



Du stellst dich damit aber auch immer als Zielscheibe für mich hin. Wenn ich dazu keine dummen sprüche lassen soll, wozu dann?^^


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> nein die statischen entladungen sind nicht gefährlich für dich
> sondern halt für deine hardware.
> 
> Ich meinte die 230V von NT! Die sind alles andere als lustig.
> Und da versteh ich auch keinen Spaß, also keine dummen sprüche pls



Jop.
Wer selber schon mal 230V durch die Knochen bekommen hat, weiß wieviel Schwein er hatte.
In meinem Job kommt sowas öfters mal vor.
Was viele auch nicht beherzigen, nach einem Stromschlag sollte man dringend zum Arzt gehen und sich untersuchen lassen!
Bei uns in der Firma hatten wir es schon einmal, das jmd plötzlich 3 Tage nachdem er einen Stromschlag bekommen hat und sich eig. recht fit fühlte umgekippt ist!
=> Herzrückmussstörungen (er lebt noch)

Trotzdem ist damit nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Jop.
> Wer selber schon mal 230V durch die Knochen bekommen hat, weiß wieviel Schwein er hatte.
> In meinem Job kommt sowas öfters mal vor.
> Was viele auch nicht beherzigen, nach einem Stromschlag sollte man dringend zum Arzt gehen und sich untersuchen lassen!
> ...


Jop 1000% meine Meinung getroffen !!! 
Ein Stromschlag ist gefährlicher als viele es wissen, gerade wegen den spätfolgen! 
Ich habe in meinem leben (leider) auch schon den einen oder anderen abbekommen
und kann von glück reden, dass ich noch hier bin und in der Lage zu spamen


----------



## Vaykir (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jau ich weis auch wie sich das anfühlt.
War ne defekte lichterkette und ich war erst 5 oder so. Die lag einfach so angeschlossen im garten und ich wollte die anmachen und die beiden stecker verbinden (dumm wie kleine kinder halt sind) und auf einmal ein knall und 230V im körper. an die nächsten paar min kann ich mich gar net mehr dran erinnern


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Soviel ich weiß, hab ich als kleinkind mal in ein zuleitungskabel gebissen lol
Und ja ich habs durchbekommen XD Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher wie genau
ich eine geschossen bekommen habe, vlt war die isolation auch kaput ^^

Und was soll ich sagen, bin trotz dieser frühen negativen erfahrung mit strom
in richtung elektriker gegangen XD


----------



## mojoxy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Jau ich weis auch wie sich das anfühlt.
> War ne defekte lichterkette und ich war erst 5 oder so. [...] an die nächsten paar min kann ich mich gar net mehr dran erinnern


o_O Du kannst Dich noch an Dein 5tes Lebensjahr erinnern? Ich nicht 
Die einzige Erfahrung mit elektrischen Schlägen die ich am eigenen Leib erlebt habe, kenn ich nur noch aus Erzählungen: Wir waren an einer Pferdekoppel mit E-Zaun. Meine Mutter hatte mich auf dem Arm und ich wollte halt zu den lustigen braunen Viecher hin. Und schön in den Zaun gegrabscht. Muss auch ziemlich gewäschert haben. Naja ich bin eigentlich trotzdem noch ganz normal - glaub ich.
Ansonsten krieg ich nur manchmal eine von meiner Freundin geklatscht. Also beim Küssen mein ich; sie trägt gerne Wollpullis und hat lange Haare. Keine häusliche Gewalt, was ihr wieder gedacht habt. Also echt!


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> o_O Du kannst Dich noch an Dein 5tes Lebensjahr erinnern? Ich nicht
> Die einzige Erfahrung mit elektrischen Schlägen die ich am eigenen Leib erlebt habe, kenn ich nur noch aus Erzählungen: Wir waren an einer Pferdekoppel mit E-Zaun. Meine Mutter hatte mich auf dem Arm und ich wollte halt zu den lustigen braunen Viecher hin. Und schön in den Zaun gegrabscht. Muss auch ziemlich gewäschert haben. Naja ich bin eigentlich trotzdem noch ganz normal - glaub ich.
> Ansonsten krieg ich nur manchmal eine von meiner Freundin geklatscht. Also beim Küssen mein ich; sie trägt gerne Wollpullis und hat lange Haare. Keine häusliche Gewalt, was ihr wieder gedacht habt. Also echt!




Das mit dem Zaun ist eine schmerzhafte, aber ungefährliche Sache.
Das tödliche ist der Strom der durch den Körper fließt.
Beim E-Zaun wird die Spannung auf ca. 10000V hochtransformiert und der Strom auf wenige mA begrenzt.
Dadurch ist der schlag zwar relativ schmerzhaft aber hat keinerlei Folgeschäden.
Mal abgesehen von Menschen die bereits Herzschäden o.ä. haben.

Das mit der Freundin kenn ich xD


----------



## roheed (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Auch wenn wir vlt. in 50 jahren darüber lachen werden wie wir heutzutage noch
daten gesichert haben finde ich HDD trotzdem echt ein wunderwerk der technik.

Passend hierzu ein kleines YT vid^^

YouTube - Raptor X WD1500AHFD In Action

Anhand dieses Videos kann man sich vlt vorstellen, warum ne HDD im seq. So gut ist wie ne SSD
und warum sie dann bei Random so einbrechen, auch wenn der kopf unglaublich schnell ist
YouTube - Computer hard-drive seeking demonstration

PS, ab morgen sollten wir uns dann aber wieder etwas mehr 
zusammenreisen mit dem ganzen OT gequatsche ;-`)


----------



## Vaykir (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> o_O Du kannst Dich noch an Dein 5tes Lebensjahr erinnern?



ja klar. ich kann mich auch an sachen erinnern, die noch viuel weiter zurück liegen. man sagt zwar, dass das gedächtnis erst ab 3 jahren ca einsetzt, aber ich konnte auch schon mit gut 11 monaten laufen und sprechen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Tja sprechen schon nur hat dich da keiner verstanden das ist halt so mit Babysprache!


----------



## Vaykir (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Quatscht, die anderen kleinkinder wussten genau was ich wollte


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich kann mich noch daran erinner, wie ich meine Mutter abgelenkt hab, bei ihrer Magisterarbeit^^
Da war sie 30, und ich ein paar Monate alt.....

Um jetzt vom OT wegzukommen, sagt mir doch bitte noch einmal, wie ich Windows dann auf die SSD installiere, und noch Speicher für ein paar Progs freihalte


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch daran erinner, wie ich meine Mutter abgelenkt hab, bei ihrer Magisterarbeit^^
> Da war sie 30, und ich ein paar Monate alt.....
> 
> Um jetzt vom OT wegzukommen, sagt mir doch bitte noch einmal, wie ich Windows dann auf die SSD installiere, und noch Speicher für ein paar Progs freihalte



Also ich bin mit Windows und allen möglichen Programmen bei 40GB 
Habe aber noch keinerlei Spiele drauf, da ich momentan keine Lust habe groß zu zocken.


----------



## roheed (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was fürn glück das beinahe schon alles vor dem 10 Lebensjahr secure erased wurde bei mir 

@hulk
Vielen dank für deinen support 
Ich halte dich auf den laufenden wie es sich ausgewirkt hat. 

@kaitoKid
Zuerst machst mal ganz normal windows drauf. Dann gibts theoretisch 2 tricks 
wo du fast nochmal 8gb sparen kannst. 1. Virtueller arbeitsspeicher verschieben oder
deaktivieren. 2. Hibernate file deaktivieren.


----------



## F1nn (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

oO, guckt euch das bitte mal an ...

Hier mein Benchmark nach der Windows-Installation: http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/9559/ssdbenchmark.png

Und den hier habe ich eben gemacht: Also nachdem ich auch alle notwendigen Programme gemacht habe. Imageshack - ssdbenchmark2.png

Der erste Benchmark ist aber schon ein paar Tage her ...


----------



## RC Shad0w (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ finn, was hast du denn für nen sata controller. hab die vertex 2 auch, aber mein 4k ist deutlich weniger als bei dir


----------



## roheed (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@finn 
da hat wohl einfach zu der zeit ein prog auf die SSD zugegriffen.
Wiederhol den test einfach morgen zb nochmal. dann sollten sie wieder normal sein.

@rc shadow 
poste deine werte einfach mal dann wissen wir mehr.
Wobei du ja eh so einige probs mit der SSD hattes so wie
ich mich erinner an deinen thread


----------



## F1nn (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmm, ok, dann poste ich morgen nochmal einen neuen Benchmark.

Wenn ich den PC dann morgen hochfahre, lasse ich ihn ein bisschen in Ruhe und mache noch einen Benchmark...


----------



## roheed (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie du willst, 
theoretisch kannst es auch schon gleich jetzt machen^^


----------



## F1nn (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vielleicht mache ich es gleich noch, sonst halt morgen dann.


----------



## RC Shad0w (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also mein as ssd benchmark ist ja mal krass. kann mir das einer erklären:


----------



## roheed (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Lol solche werte hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gesehen XD
CDM ist noch ganz normal aber AS SSD passt vorne und hinten nicht.
Ich verstehs echt nicht was bei dir nicht passt.


----------



## RC Shad0w (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mal an ocz den screen schicken XD. ich machs gleich nochmal

zeichnet sich schon wieder das selbe bild ab XD


----------



## roheed (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du hast aber auch ne neuere Version von AS SSD als ich es zb hab.
vlt hat die neue Version noch nen bug.


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vielleicht ist aber auch ein geheimer Ultra-Raid Bug in der SSD?


----------



## roheed (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Bekannte Bugs in der Aktuellen version:
> 
> - NTFS Kompression auf dem Laufwerk führt zum falschen Ergebnis


könnte dich das betreffen?
Habs grad mal auch getestet. 
Bei mir ist alles beim alten.
*
@all
schaut mal welche neue funktion AS SSD tool hat^^*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muß mich aber nochmal belesen was es genau heißt

*EDIT::::*
so hab mich mal schlau gemacht, 
legende : Linker Balken " MB/S"
Unterer Balken in "%" = Kompriemierungsgrad der Testdaten 
[0% = nicht kompriemierbar | 100% = 100% komprimierbar also nur "nuller"]


Der test ist echt saugeil, 
endlich kann sich jeder mal ein bild machen
warum ATTO so geile werte liefert und CDM so schlechte!
Hat alles mit dem Kompriemierungsalgorythmus der Sandforce SSD zu tun.


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hier sind ein paar benchmarks von mir..... bin noch noob auf dem gebiet und wenn ihr ein paar tipps hab wie ich die ssd schneller kriege dann sagts mir bitte


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi Cohonnes, 

Ist ne indilix SSD oder?! Ich denke schon...
wie auch immer, du solltest noch den "AHCI" modus anmachen, 
der scheint bei dir zu fehlen. Dann kannst noch paar punkte rausholen.


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So, gleich kommt ein neuer Benchmark von mir... Hatten wir ja gestern besprochen 

Edit: Hier: http://img225.imageshack.us/i/ssdbenchmarkneu.png/

Die 4K Werte sind noch weiter runter o.O

Seq ist wieder besser...


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Lad die bilder pls direkt hoch...kannst du über "erweitert", "Anhänge verwalten" tun. THX

Jo die 4k werte sind recht gering geworden. 
Ich denke da greift irgendein deiner Progs auf die SSD zu 
während dem benchen. Anders lassen sich diese Schwankungen kaum erklären.
Weißt du zufällig ob du den schreibcache vom Win7 deaktiviert hast?!
AS SSD tool testen meines wissens zwar eh ohne aber wer weis...

Aber solange du im Alltag keinen unterschied merkst würde ich mich da 
jetzt nicht weiter verrückt machen lassen


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Lad die bilder pls direkt hoch...kannst du über "erweitert", "Anhänge verwalten" tun. THX
> 
> Jo die 4k werte sind recht gering geworden.
> Ich denke da greift irgendein deiner Progs auf die SSD zu
> ...



Zu 1.: Ja, werde ich machen 

Nein, den Schreibcache habe ich nicht deaktiviert... 
Ob ich im Alltag etwas merke: Also immoment nicht... Das Booten geht auch noch recht fix, doch ich bin etwas verunsichert, ob ich schon zu viele Programme installiert habe usw


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wieso das den?! ^^
Du solltest mal mein autostart anschaun, 
der platzt gleich und ich bin immer noch unter 30s 
von daher?! ... mir 

erst wenn die bootzeit deutlich über 30s steigt 
kannst dir anfangen sorgen zu machen.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie kann man zu viele Programme installiert haben? Das musst Du mir mal erklären 
Entweder ich brauch das Programm, dann muss es installiert werden. Da führt kein Weg vorbei. Oder ich brauch das Programm eben nicht, dann kann es runter/wird erst gar nicht installiert ^^

Tipp für den Bench. Virenprogramm deaktivieren solange Du testest. Kann helfen, muss aber nicht


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Okok, ihr habt ja recht 
Könnte ja ein paar Programme auf der HDD installieren, aber nee, die SSD ist grad 30 GB voll. Ihr habt schon recht. Meine alte HDD war halt etwas zugemüllt. Und da meine 4K Werte runter gegangen sind, tja, kann ich schlecht beschreiben, dachte ich das gleiche passiert auch bei meiner SSD.

Aber vergessen wir das. Booten geht richtig schnell und ICQ ist immer schon da, sobald der Desktop angezeigt wird  Mehr habe ich nicht im Autostart


----------



## Marvin82 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mal paar fragen 

1. Wie sieht das mit dem intel Storage Treiber aus , warum installiert man den und was hat man dadurch für Vorteile bzw Nachteile?

2. Das die sf SSDs mit der Zeit an Leistung verlieren ist ja bekannt, wenn ich sie jetzt zurück setze mit erase oder wie das heist , hat sie dann wieder die volle Leistung oder oder bleibt die niedriger da ja schon beschriebene Blöcke ?

3. Haben die Stromspar Futures der CPU wirklich Auswirkung auf die Leistung der SSD ?
 hab mal den PC Mark Vantage laufen lassen  hat mit meiner 24/7 Einstellung ein Sprung von 9000Punkte auf 19000Punkte gemacht


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

1. du kriegst mehr punkte beim benchen, mehr vorteile sind mir auch nicht bekannt zum MSAHCI^^
1.1 Theoretisch bootet windows auch um 1, 2 sekunden schneller!
1.2 Wenn du nen Software raid (wie ich) betreiben willst brauchst du den auf jeden fall

2. Nein du kriegst die volle Leistung zurück. Aber sobald du die SSD ca. einmal voll hattest ist der speed rausch auch schon wieder rum. Zudem heißt einmal reseten = 1 Schreibzyklus von den 10 000 weg!

3. Ja die STromsparfunktionen wirken sich auf die SSD aus!
Hier gehts zum selbstversuch

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

oder

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger


----------



## Marvin82 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mhh hätte ich das gewusst , wären die Futures deaktiviert worde genauso wie das Avira 
Dann waren es noch mehr Punkte geworden 


Ok dann lass ich in drauf , da er ja eh schon installiert ist. 
Dank dir roheed


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hast aber schon den 10.1 draufgemacht? (Intel)
Kann ja nicht schaden den neusten drauf zuhaben 

Ja ich denke den einen oder anderen punkt hättest sicher noch rausbekommen, 
aber bis auf den werten auf dem Papier hättest im alltag eh nix gemerkt.^^


----------



## Marvin82 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

In der summe hätte es bestimmt was aus gemacht , wenn ich wie ich jetzt weis , die Platte erst gebencht hätte ohne Win drauf und folglich auch ohne Programme im Hintergrund wie steam Avira und Skype 
Dann noch die Stromspar Futures ausgeschalltet 
Aber du hast recht merken wird man davon eh nix ist halt nur fürs Papier gut 
Wenns mal zum erase kommen sollte mach ich den Benchmark nochmal


----------



## brotbelag (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin hab heute nochmal meine vertex 2 gebencht sie ist zu 56% voll und die schreibwerte sind von 144 auf 70 mb gefallen, alle anderen wete sind gleich geblieben woran liegt das ?
Nach mehreren benches gleiches problem !!


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ist halt leider so bei den SF SSD...da kannst nix dagegen tun. 
So sieht das bei mir aus.
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

dieser fall tritt immer ein,
wenn alle zellen der SSD einmal beschrieben wurden. 
Den urzustand kannst du nur mit Secure erase widererlangen.
Anleitung dazu findest du auf der Startseite.
Lohnt sich aber meiner meinung aber nicht, 
weil der frische zustand nicht mal nen monat oder vlt zwei anhalten wird!


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

thx roheed 

hatt was gebracht aber der unterschied zu vorher ist gering aber immerhin etwas....


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja post mal pls die neuen bench nach dem du auf ahci umgestellt hast 
Der Windows start dürfte nun eigentlich 2,3 sekunden schneller geworden sein.
Merkt man natürlich nur mit der stoppuhr, aber denoch...


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok mach mal gleich welche


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das ist der neue screenshot


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo jetzt wunderst es mich aber auch nicht mehr, warum sich deine werte "kaum" verbessert haben^^
AHCI ist immer noch aus...Solang in AS SSD Tool "pci ide" steht hast AHCI immer noch aus

EDIT: die 4q32/64 werte müssen sich normal mind. verdoppeln!


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmmm ich schau im bios nach...habe es aber vorher umgestell und gespeichert und neugestartet


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und denk dran, man hat idr zwei SATA controller auf seinem MB 
vlt hast es fürs falsche aktiviert. Im windows mußt vorher auch 
zuerst was aktivieren das du naher überhaupt noch booten kannst^^

Aber steht alles auf der STartseite  unter troubleshooting


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok schau dort mal vorbei oder könntest du mir das in kurzform erläutern wie ich das hinbekomme wenn du die zeit und lust hast?


----------



## mojoxy (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo Kurzform gehts so


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich versteh nicht so ganz wie ich zu Windows Registry gelange. wo müsste ich den 
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System \CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci" eingeben


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey, 
Ich habe noch einmal ne Fragezum SecureErase ... Ich mache ja vorher in Backup mit Acronis und setzte dann die Platte zurück. Dannach ist sie ja so gut wie neu ... Aber wenn ich dann das Backup wieder aufspiele, ist sie dann nicht wieder wie vorher? Oder sind die Werte dann trotzdem noch normal?


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@cohones
wenn du nicht mal weist was die registry ist, 
ist es vlt besser es bleiben zu lassen^^
Zuerst solltest du das mit dem bios finden,
bevor das nicht der fall ist, brauch ma gar nicht mit der registry anfangen.

@Finn
Das Backup ist ja keine "zelle" für "zelle" abbild, 
sondern nur die nutzdaten...daher mach dir kein kopf, 
einmal reset machen backup drauf machen, glücklich sein.
hab ich schon paar mal so gemacht. und die werte waren danach 
wieder Jungfräulich ^^


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Gut, dann mach ich mit meiner SSD so weiter, wie ich es bis jetzt gemacht habe. Also immer rauf mit den Programmen 
Und wenn die werte zu niedrig sind mache ich mal nen reset.

Vielen Dank


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo immer drauf mit dem mist^^
den größten fehler denn man mit seiner SSD machen kann ist, 
sie mit dem Samthandschuhen anzufassen.
Gerade die SF SSD schreibt in wahrheit ca. 50% weniger auf die flashzellen
als es Intel und Crucial tun , macht also theoretisch doppelte haltbarkeit!

Einfach mal googlen, stichwort "durawrite" .
Kurzform = Dateien werden "gepackt" bevor sie auf die SSD kommen.
Nur dem System wird der entpackte zustand vorgegaukelt! 
Ums noch kraßer auszudrücken, selbst wenn es heißt, 
eure SSD sei "voll" ist sie nicht mal zu hälfte bzw. 3/4 voll.
Das thema hatten wir auf den 190 seiten zwar schon ausführlich, 
aber denoch ne bischen verarsche wenn man es mal genau betrachtet
was man theoretisch platz hätte auf seiner SSD. Aber was willst machen.
Liegt nicht in unserer macht^^


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja, hehe

Vorallem, wenn man sie zurücksetzten kann, muss man sich eigentlich keine Sorgen machen (Doch, ich mache das ganz gerne) Aber das haben wir ja jetzt geklärt.

Habe ja auch mitbekommen, dass sie trotzdem nicht viel langsamer werden, wie z.b. eine HDD.
Das ist ja das gute daran


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was heißt da "nicht viel langsamer " als HDD...
die dinger werden nie so schlecht wie HDD selbst im raid jemals "schnell" werden können XD


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nein ich meine im Verhältnis. Eine HDD wird, wenn Tausende Programme und Dateien drauf sind, immer langsamer...

Bei einer SSD passiert das nicht so schnell, oder nie. Jedenfalls spürt man es nicht. Und sonst: Erase


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

im bios ist der ahci modus aktiv aber  im as ssd steht pci ide


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@f1nn
ich glaub du hast da was durcheinander gebracht^^
Secure erase bringt nur was, wenn die schreibwerte eingebrochen sind.
Das hat aber nichts mit der menge der installierten programme zu tun 
Wenn du dein windows wirklich mal so zugemüllt bekommen solltest, 
dass sogar die SSD merklich langsamer wird dann mußt wohl windows neu
drauf machen^^ weißt was ich sagen will?

@cohonnes
ich widerhol mich zwar langsam schon aber was solls^^
du hast *zwei* Sata controller auf dem board!
du hast AHCI für den falschen aktiviert^^
sonst würde niemals mehr PCI IDE dran stehen


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @f1nn
> ich glaub du hast da was durcheinander gebracht^^
> Secure erase bringt nur was, wenn die schreibwerte eingebrochen sind.
> Das hat aber nichts mit der menge der installierten programme zu tun
> ...




Ja, das weiß ich. Aber die Schreibwerte gehen doch auch runter, wenn man viele Daten hin und her kopiert, löscht, usw..., oder? Und genau dann bringt doch ein erase was, oder?
Kurze Frage noch: Bringt das auch was, wenn die 4k werte runter gehen? xD 

Aber bis die SSD langsamer wird, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern ...


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

secure erase bringt nur was wenn die schreibwerte sich halbieren. 
Auf die Lesewerte haben sie keinen einfluss. 



> Aber bis die SSD langsamer wird, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern ...


Bei mir hats nicht mal nen monat gedauert^^ aber gut, ich glaub
grausamer als ich geht wohl sonst auch noch kaum jemand mit seiner SSD um XD

hast dir das Prog "ssdlife" schon draufgemacht? Link gibts auf der startseite.
Das könntest noch schnell uploaden wenn du lust hast. das zeigt dir an, 
wann deine SSD vermutlich verrecken wird bei der weise wie du sie zur zeit nutzt.


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sieht süss aus^^ hab jetzt schon das 23 fache davon XD
Hulk sogar noch ein bischen mehr....

Sieht sehr jungfreulich aus 
Gut gut, also du hast ca. 30% von den zellen schon beschrieben.
Also dürfte es noch ne weile dauern bis die schreibwerte einbrechen. vlt. Februar...max. März


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

LOL  Hab ich ja noch etwas zeit 

Hast ja meine letzten Benchmarke noch in erinnerung oder?


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo warum?
du weißt schon das du mit jedem mal benschen ca. 20gb auf die SSD jagst oder?
und somit jedes mal deinem wunsch, die SSD secure erasen zu drürfen tag für tag ein stückchen näher^^


----------



## F1nn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

xD Naja mein Wunsch ist es nicht, aber wenn es sein muss, muss es sein.
Will ja eine schnelle SSD haben 

Wegen den benchmarks: Weil die 4k Werte so niedrig sind, aber das ist normal, wenn man die SSD benutzt, oder? 

Ich mache mir da jetzt auch keinen Kopf drumm, das hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit  Bin ja gut aufgehoben hier, wenn ich Fragen habe


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wenn ich im bios zu ahci wechsle startet windows nicht sondern zeigt ein bleuscreen an hab wieder ide mode drin...jetzt muss ich doch win reg ändern und dann im bios zu ahci wechseln (hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden) und wie komm ich zu win reg  hin?


----------



## Nyuki (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi.
Wenn man als Beispiel nach 3 mal "hintereinander" Benched und Werte sind gefallen ,oder 3 mal in abständen Benched von 3 Monaten jeweil am ersten des Monats als Beispiel.Wären die SSD Werte dann auch im Keller oder erholt sich die SSD nach einem Benched von Ca.20 Gb ,da Trim ja einen Monat dafür Zeit hatte  ?


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@cohonnes
ja jetzt kommen wir der sache doch schon mal näher^^
du kliickst auf start und gibts unten im "suchfeld" --> regedit ein

öffnest das Prog und hängelst dich durch das menü so wie auf der startseite beschrieben.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, mach lieber nen screenshot und zeig den uns/mir.
dann sehen wir weiter.

@nyuki
nach unseren erfahrungen, trimmt SF SSD kaum bis gar nicht, 
auch wenn man sie ne weile in ruhe lässt. Die werte gehen zwar
wieder ein bischen hoch, erreichen aber nur durch Secure erase den alten wert


----------



## Nyuki (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da du es gerade ansprichst.HddErase oder Secure erase welches wäre besser für SF Controller?

Schau mal bei mir 2.1GB free size?


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol das ist echt mal ein screenshot wo ich nicht weiß wo hinschaun...
auf die weiße seerobe oder auf SSDlife XD

BTT
ich würde SEcure Erease  nehmen...sollte der nachfolger von HDDerase sein bzw das gleiche ^^

hast wirlkliich nur noch 2 gb frei?!


----------



## Nyuki (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meine Robbe rockt oder ?
Ich habe 32 Gb frei auf der SSD...komisch


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo das wundert mich jetzt auch ein bischen...
aber das viel wichtigere sind ja die anderen angaben, 
und vorallem wieviel GB man schon von der SSD gelesen und
geschrieben hast.

bei mir zeigt er es zb. richtig an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

unter dem SSD Life ist das Küken ne  ?

Ich kann mit der Anzeige nichts anfangen.Als Bsp. wie bei dir 1472 GB write (die Bedeutung)?

Macht mich jetzt ganz traurig warum SSD Life nicht die richtigen Werte auslesen kann.Vvl.liegt es ja am Ahci treiber.


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nene^^ darunter ist echt nix und bevor ich hier ne leicht bekleidete dame
hochlad habe ich zum ärgern unserer mänlichen mitleser doch nur die katze als hintergrund reingemacht XD

die zahl, in meinem fall 1472gb sagt, dass ich schon 1472 gb auf die SSD geschrieben habe...
du mußt weiter nach links, da steht die legende zu diesem wert.


----------



## Nyuki (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so muss jetzt erstmal herausfinden warum mir das Program nur 2.1 Gb Free/size anzeigt.


----------



## mojoxy (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei mir zeigt SSDLife auch nen falschen/anderen Wert an. Windows meint auf C wären noch 73,1GB frei. SSDLife meint es wären noch 78,5GB. Wer hat nun recht? Vielleicht rechnet der eine auch mit GiB der andere mit GB. Naja so krass ist der Unterschied bei mir nun ja auch nicht


----------



## Nyuki (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Auf jedenfall auch falsch anzeige.Warte ich mal auf ein nächstes Update von SSD Life.
Ihr habt es bestimmt irgendwo schon mal erwähnt doch was ist so anders an dem Marvel Controller?Brechen die Werte nie ein und warum?
Da ich auf dem Rechner nur Spiele wäre eine Crucial 300 auf Sata III doch perfekt für mich?
Wie hoch wär bloss der Unterschied zu einer 64 Gb von Crucial und meiner OCZ vertex 2 E 60 gb hmm...?
Vielecht würde ich sogar 25%+ beim Laden von Spielen rausholen?!?


----------



## Cohonnes (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab mich an die beschreibung gehalten aber die werte sind sogar schlechter geworden hab win reg auf 0 gesetzt hab im bios beide controller auf ahci gesetzt aber irgentwie will sich im 4k bereich nichts tun


----------



## Crymes (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn ich meine SSD sehr lange ohne Trimm nutze ( scheiß AMD Treiber), sie voll ist, ich den MS Treiber drauf mach und ein paar GB lösche, bringt mir das einen Vorteil gegenüber wenn ich das mit dem AMD Treiber mache?


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed

Ich hab mal nachgefragt was das mit meiner FW Version von 3.4.3 auf sich hat, weil bei Mushkin auf der Seite die 3.4.0 die neuste ist.
Also bekam folgende Antwort 
"Soweit ich das zur Zeit beurteilen kann ist die 3.4.3 eine noch nicht frei gegebene beta FW, die zusätzliche NAND Kapazitäten hat. 
Sollten jedoch noch weitere Änderungen oder Verbesserungen vorhanden sein wird sie noch frei gegeben. "
Hoffe hab das so richtig verstanden und übersetzt. 

Naja egal ist auf jedenfall die neuste


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So dann woll ma mal eins nach dem anderen abarbeiten^^

*@Dr Mojo*
Hab den unterschied auch...habs grad nachgerechnet...
Windows rechtnet im "8er" system also 1KB =  1024 B
SSDlife rechnet im "10er" system also 1kb = 1000 b
Also das thema gib und gb denke ich

*@nyuki*
Die crucial und Intel brechen nicht ein, 
weil sie im gegensatz zu Sandforce Trimmen. (kurze version)
Aber lasst euch nicht täuschen, die Crucial in der 64gb version schreibt
so schnell wie die SF SSD *nach *dem einbruch!
Du wirst beim lesesn nicht mal 10% rausholen können.

*@Cohonnes*
Ich versteh es echt nicht, aber du bist net grad ner Pc freak oder?^^
Du hast nen Intel board und hast die SSD am falschen Sata Controller dran.
Der von Intel ist um einiges besser. Zum thema 4k werte...
schau dir mal die 4kq64 werte an! die haben sich mehr als verdoppelt!

*@crymes*
Wir testen das grad selber, aber wie es aussieht Trimmen SF SSD eh nicht.
Da kannst machen was de willst. Wenn du keine vorteile durch den AMD treiber
merkst nimm doch einfach den von MS

*@marvin82*
Hi marvin, 
danke für deinen nachtrag...auf den stand bin ich seit paar tagen 
auch gekommen bei der OCZ Firmware...[thema 1.24 vs. 1.25]
Da hab ich zugegebener massen "unwahrheit" nachgeplappert^^ 
Sry für meine falschaussage, 
Also nochmal für alle...
es gibt wirklich nen unterschied zwischen 1.24 und 1.25 bei OCZ.
Begründung siehe marvin. Hat wohl was mit der Größe der ssd zu tun


*@all*
so ich hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen ^^


----------



## hwk (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@marvin82*
> Hi marvin,
> danke für deinen nachtrag...auf den stand bin ich seit paar tagen
> auch gekommen bei der OCZ Firmware...[thema 1.24 vs. 1.25]
> ...


Also laut OCZ gilt das 





> Hallo,
> 
> Firmware 1.25 ist in der Tat verfügbar, enthält jedoch keine für Nutzer wichtigen Änderungen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Gut wenn es bei OCZ so ist mit der FW aber bei Corsair wird so verfahren das die selbe FW mit zwei verschiedenen Nummern ausgeben wird, hängt davon ab ob man selber flasht oder ob man sie von Corsai mit der FW so bekommt. Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen das es OCZ genauso macht. Na ja hin und wieder liegt man halt falsch, ist ja Menschlich denke ich.


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

genau...
also um mit den gerüchten aufzuräumen, 
es gibt eine 1.25 version und ja sie hat nen unterschied zur 1.24
und hat *nichts *mit dem selber flashen oder "ab werk version" zu tun.

Die 1.25 wird aber noch nicht zum DL angeboten.
Die gründe hierfür weis wohl aber nur OCZ und co.
Wie gesagt, hat wohl was mit der grösse der SSD zu tun.
zumindest meine ich, es so herausgelesen zu haben


----------



## hwk (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> genau...
> also um mit den gerüchten aufzuräumen,
> es gibt eine 1.25 version und ja sie hat nen unterschied zur 1.24
> und hat *nichts *mit dem selber flashen oder "ab werk version" zu tun.
> ...



lies doch was ich geschrieben hab .... n OCZ Mensch hats im Forum doch gesagt 


> Hallo,
> 
> Firmware 1.25 ist in der Tat verfügbar, *enthält jedoch keine für Nutzer wichtigen Änderungen.*


Was der Grund sein dürfte warum man sie nicht so herunterladen kann ;>


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wir zwei reden echt oft aneinander vorbei^^



> enthält jedoch keine für Nutzer wichtigen Änderungen = bugfix mit der angabe bei den größeren SSD | Hab ich auch im Forum von OCZ nachgelesen



@hulk
jo ist ja kein problem, jeder hat schon mal ne info aufgeschnappt und auf andere sachen 
abgeleitet und dann stellte es sich halt nunmal als falsche info heraus. Aber es gibt
schlimmeres als so ne kleinigkeit^^ 

@all
sagt mal, ist diese news so unwichitg gewesen das sich keiner
mehr dazu geäußert hat oder einfach nur im friendly spam untergegangen?^^

beziehe mich auf diesen Eintrag. 
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger
Entlich der grafische beweis warum ATTO so gut und CDM so schlechte werte liefert^^


----------



## hwk (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Wir zwei reden echt oft aneinander vorbei^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obv!  aber egal ich hab noch 1.23 drauf da schon 1.24 nichts nennenswertes für mich wichtiges gefixt hat :x


----------



## Stingray93 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also auf meiner war von sich aus schon die 1.25 drauf, liegt wohl daran das sie Nagelneu ist.
Hatte mich aber auch erst gewundert, weil ich direkt nachgeschaut habe ob es vllt eine neue Firmware gibt, es auf der Homepage aber nur die 1.24 zu downloaden gab.


----------



## F1nn (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habe auch 1.25 drauf... Neu halt


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@hwk
erinnerst dich noch an unsere kleine "mMn" auseinandersetzung? ^^
Bin grad wieder an dem punkt, 
was zum geier heißt "obv"


----------



## Nyuki (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hat jemand schon die verschiedenen Msahci treiber ausprobiert?
Ich hab noch den 16385 wie fast jeder hat noch drauf.
Laut einem User in einem anderem Forum soll der 20545 - KB 976418 genau so gut laufen wie der der AMD Treiber.
Da gibts ja schon recht viele...

http://www.runscanner.net/lib/msahci.sys.html

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/976418

P.S.Schwer was darüber zu finden welcher der neuste ist.


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab zum glück eine intel plattform 
brauche daher den MSAHCI so oder so nicht, 
egal in welcher version^^


----------



## hwk (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @hwk
> erinnerst dich noch an unsere kleine "mMn" auseinandersetzung? ^^
> Bin grad wieder an dem punkt,
> was zum geier heißt "obv"



obviously :x


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

obviously = offensichtlich ^^
Ach und gleich noch etwas englisch gelernt heute XD thx fürs aufklären


----------



## mojoxy (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ich hab zum glück eine intel plattform
> brauche daher den MSAHCI so oder so nicht,
> egal in welcher version^^


ack!


----------



## Nyuki (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich habe den Ruhestand ja komplett deaktiviert mit powercfg -h.Doch im Energiesparmodus habe ich es so eingestellt das nach 2 min.die Festplatten bei nichtbenutzung ausgeschlatet wird.Die HDD schaltet sich aus, aber die SSD wo ja auch mein OS drauf ist nie?
Es ist auch gut so das sich die SSD nicht auschaltet oder vieleicht merke ich das ja nicht wenn ich mal 10 min. nicht am Pc bin und wieder dran gehe...
-Schaltet sich den die SSD auch aus nach 2 min. was ich ja gar nicht möchte?
-Wenn, schadet das der SSD ?


----------



## mojoxy (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

In der neuen PCGH print die ab morgen am Kiosk erhältlich sein wird, ist ein SSD-Special. Ich glaube ich werde mal wieder zugreifen. Meine letzte PCGH ist schon weng länger her 

Zudem steh sicher auch einiges über Sandy Bridge drin und ich bin gerade eh ziemlich am überlegen, mir da so ne kleine neue CPU zu holen...


----------



## mojoxy (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Neue SSD mit bis zu 512GB. Preise sind leider noch keine bekannt...
Micron RealSSD C400: SSD mit SATA 6Gb/s und bis zu 415 MByte/s - festplatte, ssd, laufwerk


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@nyuki
hmm schwer zusagen. 
Ich weiß es nicht was die SSD macht, 
aber selbst wenn sie in den standby gehen würde,
würde man es nicht merken, da sie so schnell wieder aktiv ist.

Das es schaden kann, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Sie hat ja keine mechanischen bauteile mehr die 
ständig ein und ausgemacht werden müssten.

@mojo 
Die C400 sieht auf dem papier schon mal recht interessant.
Da bin ich echt schon mal gespannt. man spricht von 20% mehr leistung
zu der alten C300...Die c400 kommt aber erst im februar raus.

Hab mir schon den einen oder anderen Sandy Bridge test
durchgelesen. Echt ein schickes teil.
Wie recht locker sie die hexa core von AMD und dicken i7
wegputzten ist schon beeindruckend und mir brennts auch unter 
den fingernägel aufzurüsten...
Ob man/ich es braucht ? Nope ^^ nur haben will lol

Und offenere Multi für unter 300 dollar will bei Intel schon was heißen.
Minimum oc zwischen 4-5ghz, einfach hammer.


----------



## Lexx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> In der neuen PCGH print die ab morgen am Kiosk erhältlich sein wird, ist ein SSD-Special. Ich glaube ich werde mal wieder zugreifen. Meine letzte PCGH ist schon weng länger her


ist reichlich schwach (und kurz) dieser artikel.. 
für die threadverfolger hier keine neuigkeiten oder änderungen


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Neue SSD mit bis zu 512GB. Preise sind leider noch keine bekannt...
> Micron RealSSD C400: SSD mit SATA 6Gb/s und bis zu 415 MByte/s - festplatte, ssd, laufwerk




ich hab aus einer nicht sicheren quelle gehört, 
dass die 64gb version schon für 120$ zu haben sei.
Aber laß ma uns überraschen

Ps. mein post hab ich vor deinem Nachtrag geschrieben


----------



## mojoxy (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Und offenere Multi für unter 300 dollar will bei Intel schon was heißen.
> Minimum oc zwischen 4-5ghz, einfach hammer.


Den brauchst Du leider auch wenn Du OC machen willst. BLCK geht ja (vorerst) nicht mehr...


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Den brauchst Du leider auch wenn Du OC machen willst. BLCK geht ja (vorerst) nicht mehr...



ja hab ich mitbekommen, hängt ja jetzt alles am BLCK
Aber wenn man es jetzt auch bei intel einfach über den multi machen 
kann warum nicht^^Aber warten wir die € preise ab. 
Aber 200-300€ wäre ich schon bereit hinzulegen.
Falls ich mich nicht zusammenreißen kann^^ 
WEil wie gesagt, brauchen tuts wohl eh kaum einer der aktuell schon
nen quad hat. Aber ums "brauchen" gehts ja bei uns suchtis eh schon lang nicht mehr, oder?^^


----------



## Nyuki (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja ich merke schon das wenn ich den Pc ne zeitlang nicht benutze und dann wieder dran gehe dauert es millisekunden bis der Mauszeiger reagiert.Kann auch die Maus sein wenn man sie nicht benutzt ka. jetzt was es ist.
Trotzdem schade das man das nicht für jede Platte seperat einstellen kann. Aber wichtig ist das es meiner SSD nicht schadet "was ich hoffe".


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wenn du ne funk maus haben solltest, 
kommt es sicher aus der richtung. 
Ich hab den standby für die HDD ganz ausgemacht.
Das dauernde ein und ausschalten schadet ihnen mehr
als sie einfach durchlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wollte mal "piep" sagen.
Ab nächste woche gibts wieder mehr Span von mir. Atm keine Lust ^^


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop passt^^
muß nächste woche auch wieder schafen...
dann gehts bei mir ja normal eher wieder a weng zurück mit dem spam^^


----------



## Marvin82 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich hab den standby für die HDD ganz ausgemacht.
> Das dauernde ein und ausschalten schadet ihnen mehr
> als sie einfach durchlaufen zu lassen.



?
Auch wenn du runtergefahren hast? Oder meinst du im OS?


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ne wir haben nur von OS geredet^^ 
also den auto. standby wenn er sich langweilt XD


----------



## Marvin82 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Asooo dachte schon 
Der ist bei mir immer off


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nabend, 
ich will mir eine ssd kaufen, weil mein Festplatten (7 jahre altes Raid 0) seit 4 Wochen extrem vibrieren und irgendwie langsam wirken. Die Vibrationen übertragen sich auf das ganze Gehäuse und es nervt einfach nur bösartig.

Hab mich mal umgeschaut und eigentlich hab ich 2 ins Auge gefasst, wo ich persönlich nicht den Unterschied kenne, außer das die eine 2,5" und die andere 3,5" ist. Die 2,5" ist "extended", hab's auch schon vorne beim 1x1 mal durchgelesen, aber kappiert hab ich das nicht.

OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, 3.5", SATA II (OCZSSD3-2VTX120G) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals 

Ich persönlich tendiere in Richtung 3,5", da kann ich mir den Einbaurahmen sparen, aber hab auch kein Problem, einen zu benutzen!
Ich will nur Wissen, welche besser ist oder wo der Unterschied ist.

​


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

warum sie einmal "Extended" hinschreiben und einmal nicht kann ich dir langsam
auch nicht mehr erklären! Echt eine saudumme strategie von OCZ. 

Aber nugut, jammern bringt auch nichts. 
Es ist wirklich wurst welchen du von beiden nimmst.
Die eine ist halt in nem 2,5" gehäuse, die andere im 3,5" . 
Fertig!!! geschwindigkeit und co sind sie identisch.

Die Entscheidung welche du jetzt von beiden letzentlich nimmst
können wir dir auch nicht abnehmen^^


----------



## guna7 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wobei sich eventuell mal die 2,5" besser verkaufen liese, weil sie auch in Notebooks passt, oder?


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo stimmt, da könnt was dran sein .-)
aus der sieht könnte eine 2,5" wirklich Vorteile haben weil sie ein breiteres Publikum ansprechen beim Wiederverkauf.


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meine Hardware läuft bei mir bis zu ihrem Tod, da wird nix wiederverkauft.

Na da hat sich's doch schon geklärt, danke.
Da werde ich die 3,5" nehmen. Ich hatte zwar auch die Onyx 2 im Augen, wird aber wohl auch nix anderes sein, als die Vertex 2. Die Onyx 2 gibt es mit verschiedenen Controllern, warum auch immer.


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die onyx 2 gibts doch auch nur mit SF Controller?!
Die onyx 1 hat nen anderen Controller das stimmt.


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Stimmt, hab mich verlesen.
Wo ist bei der der Unterschied zur Vertex 2, bis auf die 10 MB weniger beim Lesen und Schreiben?


----------



## Marvin82 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei der Vertex 2E 2.5 ist aber nen Adapter dabei auf 3.5


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

der unterschied zwischen der onyx 2 zur vertex 2?!

Ne andere Firmware.
In der praxis sieht das leistungsverhältniss ca. so aus.

1. Vertex 2
2. Agility 2
3. Onyx 2

Wobei der otto normal user keinen nennenswerten unterschied spüren dürfte.


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Bei der Vertex 2E 2.5 ist aber nen Adapter dabei auf 3.5



Hab ich auch gerade gemerkt. Aber zu spät.
Och, jetzt kann ich bis Freitag nicht pennen, weil ich's nicht erwarten kann, bis meine Postfrau klingelt.
Muß ne SSD eigentlich gekühlt werden, oder spielt das keine Rolle?

@roheed
Wegen 10 € Preisunterschied machen die sich die arbeit für ne andere Firmware, Aufkleber, Bezeichnung und was sonst noch alles dranhängt?


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

oh, hast du nicht gewusst das da ein adapter dabei ist?
Dacht das sei dir klar, sry das ich es nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt habe.

Ich versteh den quatsch auch nicht mit den unterschiedlichen FW und aufkleber.
Ich nenne sowas Verschleierungstaktik. "ich hab gehört die vertex 2 sei schlecht"
--> ach nehmen wir dann halt die agity die ist besser ^^




> Muß ne SSD eigentlich gekühlt werden, oder spielt das keine Rolle?


nein...erzeugt keine eigenwärme. nimmt nur die umgebungstemp an.


----------



## Marvin82 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich hab mal gelesen das die Vertex 2 und die agility fast identisch sind
Die Onyx soll etwas schlechtere MLCs haben, in wie fern weis ich nicht mehr.

Also die Vertex 2 ist die beste Wahl zumal es die in 2.5 gibt da liegt ein 3.5 Adapter bei und es gibt sie auch gleich in 3.5 Format 

Wenns günstig sein soll dann die extremmemory XLR8 gibt's ab 160€ in 120gb Pro: Schnell , Deutscher Hersteller , 3 Jahre Garantie und bei uns im luxx gibt es nen Mitarbeiter der mit liest und fragen beantwortet. Contra: kein 3.5 Adapter bei liegend, 4kb 30.000IOPS statt 50.000IOPS (nicht spürbar bzw kaum messbar)


----------



## Eckism (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> oh, hast du nicht gewusst das da ein adapter dabei ist?
> Dacht das sei dir klar, sry das ich es nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt habe.



Ich will die SSD sowieso nur für meinen Hauptrechner, da erspar ich mir das gefummel mit dem Rahmen und kann gleich loslegen, wenn sie am Freitag kommt.
Als Laptop hab ich nen Uraltes Thinkpad mit nem Pentium 3 der 800 MHz hat aber irgendwie nur auf 600 MHz läuft, weshalb auch immer!
Für ICQ reicht er, mit Firefox ist er dann aber schon überfordert, da bringt ne schnellere Festplatte auch nix.


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@marvin
woher hast die info mit den 30k iops?
mein letzter stand war, dass es nur die 50k und 10k version gibt.
dachte die Xtrememory hat auch die 10k version wie die agility zb


----------



## Eckism (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Marvin82

Günstig ist mir wichtig, aber bei so nem neumodischen Kram bevorzuge ich zuerst immer Sachen, womit schon einige Erfahrungen gemacht haben! Irgendwie hab ich immer mit irgendwelchen Sachen probleme, die ich aus alter gewohnheit mache und da ist es wichtig, das man hier im Forum auch mal fragen kann.


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

xtrememory haben wird zwar im gegensatz zu vertex2 noch nicht ganz soviele
an den man bringen können aber das liegt wohl eher am "markennamen" OCZ als 
an der quali von Extrememory XLR8 Plus.

Wie auch immer, mit der vertex 2 hast definitiv gar nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo hab auch ne Vertex 2. Kann die Aussagen nur bestätigen - isn echt gutes Teil!


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Anandtech: *OCZ Vertex 3 Pro* World's first *SandForce SF-2000*


----------



## guna7 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe .....  Musste vorhin den PC wegen Updates neu starten. Das geht ja sowas von ratzfatz ......  Am längsten dauert dieses BIOS Zeugs. Kann man das eigentlich iwie verkürzen?


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@marvin
hmm, nette nachricht 
ABER, die Versionen "EX" und "Pro" sind dem server markt vorbehalten 
und daher schweineteuer. Siehe "ex"...die hat sogar SLC zellen und 
daher schier unbezahlbar. Aber ich bin gespannt ob der SF 2000 
auch auf dem privaten bereich einzug halten wird. Man kann es nur hoffen 

@guna
Jo so gehts mir auch^^
Auf einmal nervt das lange Bios zeug ^^
Hmm, ne leider gibts da nicht so arg viel 
möglichkeiten...das eine oder andere
bios bietet die möglichkeit von "fast Boot"...
das bringt paar sekunden. mußt mal schaun ob du sowas bei dir findest.


----------



## guna7 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich weiß, es ist OT! Aber bootet eigentlich dieses neue EFI-BIOS schneller?


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop, 
und daher hoffe ich das das bios nach xy jahren 
endlich mal in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gehen darf^^

Apple hat es wohl schon länger im einsatz. 
Asus will ja dieses jahr umsteigen, hoffentlich ziehen die anderen dann nach^^


----------



## Crymes (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hoffentlich fallen bald die Preise, sodass sich für weniger als 100€ noch ne 120 GB SSD zu meiner 60-GB Vertex2 gesellen darf.


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> jop,
> und daher hoffe ich das das bios nach xy jahren
> endlich mal in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gehen darf^^
> 
> ...



Was heißt umsteigen,
Die neuen Boards für den Sockel 1055 von Intel werden vermutlich alle mit dem neuen Bios ausgerüstet sein.
Jedenfalls sieht es bisher so aus.


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Hoffentlich fallen bald die Preise, sodass sich für weniger als 100€ noch ne 120 GB SSD zu meiner 60-GB Vertex2 gesellen darf.



mir reicht meine 90gb erst mal...
Das nächste update wird kommen wenn die SSD erneut einen merklichen spürbaren 
Leistungsschub bekommen oder 500gb + auch bezahlbar werden ^^ 
Immer zu unterscheiden welches game ich z.Z. auf die SSD mach und welche
auf die hdd ist mir schon zu streßig^^



> Die neuen Boards für den Sockel 1055 von Intel werden vermutlich alle mit dem neuen Bios ausgerüstet sein.


H'ab mich bisher nur mit den CPU befasst, 
ich hoffe doch das deine aussage stimmt


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



guna7 schrieb:


> Hehe .....  Musste vorhin den PC wegen Updates neu starten. Das geht ja sowas von ratzfatz ......  Am längsten dauert dieses BIOS Zeugs. Kann man das eigentlich iwie verkürzen?


Jap AHCI abschalten  
Viel kannst nicht machen außer alle unnötigen Kontroller und onboard Kram  abschalten 


roheed schrieb:


> @marvin
> hmm, nette nachricht
> ABER, die Versionen "EX" und "Pro" sind dem server markt vorbehalten
> und daher schweineteuer. Siehe "ex"...die hat sogar SLC zellen und
> ...


Ich weis aber man darf ja hoffen  



roheed schrieb:


> jop,
> und daher hoffe ich das das bios nach xy jahren
> endlich mal in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gehen darf^^
> 
> ...



Asus und MSI haben es auch schon auf den neuen P67 Boards


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@marvin
kann es sein das du diesen post überlesen hast?^^

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger



> Asus und MSI haben es auch schon auf den neuen P67 Boards


Hört doch auf 
noch nen grund umzusteigen^^


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Hört doch auf
> noch nen grund umzusteigen^^



Also ich komm mit dem guten, alten Bios sehr gut zurecht.
Weiß gar nicht was du hast 
Den ganzen zusätzlichen Schnickschnack brauch doch kein Mensch.


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich will nur das lästige lange booten vom bios vom hals haben^^
Alles andere geht mir auch am hintern vorbei.

Aber überleg mal wie alt das bios schon ist. 
Ich bin zwar erst dabei seit die rechner noch 33mhz hatten 
aber selbst da hatte das BIOS schon paar jahre auf dem buckel


*EDIT::::*
Corsair wird auch SSD auf den markt bringen mit dem C400 controller 
Wird also alles in allem wieder ein heißes und spannendes jahr für die SSD^^


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed 
Jup überlesen ....
Ich dachte ich hätte das mal gelesen aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
Muss ich mal hinterfragen .... 
Wenn ich was weis poste ich es .


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mein wissen beruht auf diese quelle 



> In unseren letzten beiden Artikeln haben wir mit der OCZ Vertex 2 (Test) und der Corsair Force (Test) zwei SSDs auf Basis des SandForce-Controllers unter die Lupe genommen, um unter anderem die Leistungsfähigkeit mit zwei unterschiedlichen Kapazitäten darzustellen. Beide SSDs nutzen die High-IOPS-Firmware, die eine höhere Leistung bei zufälligen Schreibzugriffen mit kleinen Dateien bieten soll.
> 
> Der heutige Artikel soll nun dazu dienen, zwei Modelle des deutschen SSD-Herstellers extrememory vorzustellen und mit der XLR8 Plus eine SandForce-SSD zu analysieren, die die „normale“ Firmware verwendet, um eventuell auftretende Unterschiede zur High-IOPS-Firmware zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## KaitoKid (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moinsen,
ich hab grad gelesen, das OCZ die neuen Vertex 3 Pro und Vetex 3 EX vorgestellt hat.
Das alles mit SATA 6GB/s. Die Eine hat SLC und die Andere MLC. Worin besteht nochmal der Unterschied, bzw. was ist besser?


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ist mehr oder weniger schon auf der startseite erklärt 

SLC ist besser als MLC da schneller und höhere Haltbarkeit, 
ABER^^ sauteuer in der Produktion. Da zahlst für 120gb ca. 500€ in der SLC version

*EDIT::::*
Ups, nix 500^^ über 1000€ lol

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/p...QW/W2zpajax2ErGKpcS+bO++WqVPaopKN7UEKMunwx0=&


----------



## KaitoKid (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke, jetzt hab ich's auch gefunden^^
Die sollen jetzt mal die ganzen Festplatten einstampfen und die SSDs billiger machen!


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Auch wenn die SSD wirklich saugeil sind, 
werden die HDD noch sehr sehr lange eine Daseinsberechtigung haben.

Wenns denn mal SSD mit 500gb für sagen wir mal 200€ gibt
bin ich einer der ersten der sich sowas zulegt XD
Vlt kann man dann auf eine HDD verzichten. (intern...)


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> mein wissen beruht auf diese quelle



Jup den Test hab ich auch gelesen, aber die nächst kleinerer nach der 55k ist die 30k meine ich.....
Werde das aber noch hinterfragen...


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das nächst kleiner nach 50k sind die 10k und die info wiederrum hab ich von OCZ und ihrer
Agility ^^ Aber ich lasse mich eines besseren belehren wenn du was finden solltest.


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kleine Erklärung





> SLC steht für Single-Level-Cell. Damit sind Chips gemeint, in denen pro Speicherzelle ein Bit gespeichert werden kann. Im Gegensatz dazu können in den sogenannten MLC (Multi-Level-Cell) Bausteinen mehrere (zumeist zwei) Bits pro Speicherzelle gespeichert werden.
> 
> Dieser Umstand hat zur Folge, dass SLC-Chips sehr viel schneller arbeiten können (ca. 300% schnellere Schreib- und bis zu 40% schnellere Lesegeschwindigkeit) und dabei auch noch weniger Strom verbrauchen als ihre MLC-Konkurrenten. Zudem hat der hochwertigere SLC-Speicher eine längere Lebenserwartung: während für SLC-Chips ca. 100.000 Lese-/Schreibzyklen spezifiziert sind, besitzen MLC-Chips mit ca. 10.000 Zyklen gerade mal ein Zehntel der Lebenserwartung. Dafür hat MLC-Speicher den Preisvorteil auf seiner Seite.


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> das nächst kleiner nach 50k sind die 10k und die info wiederrum hab ich von OCZ und ihrer
> Agility ^^ Aber ich lasse mich eines besseren belehren wenn du was finden solltest.



Lesen oder schreiben ?


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Lesen oder schreiben ?





wenn ich mich richtig erinnre wird immer vom schreiben geredet.


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok dann könntest du recht haben


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so update, 

Agility 2 :



> Random Write 4KB (Aligned): 10,000 IOPS



Vertex 2 :



> Random Write 4KB (Aligned): 50,000 IOPS



Quelle OCZ HP
Vlt. ham ma ja auch beide recht^^
Von read werten hab ich auch soweit noch nie was gelesen^^


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Interessant dabei ist 

Angaben von SandForce 

SF-1200 10K IOPS 
SF-1500 30K IOPS

Weil alle immer sagen das die 50K nur durch die SF-1500FW kommt , wie das wenn SF selber nur 30K an gibt?


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Haben alle den Kontroller OC


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

SF 1200


> # Random Read IOPS: 30,000 (@4K blocks)
> # Random Write IOPS: 30,000 burst/10,000 sustained (@4K blocks)


SF 1500



> * Sequential Read & Write Transfer: 260MB/s (@128K blocks)
> * Random Read & Write IOPS: 30,000 (@4K blocks)


Tatsache^^ 
Es gibt aber wie fast immer ein "ABER"^^

OCZ und Corsair haben exclusivverträge 
mit Sandforce und dürfen daher die FW
mit der höheren IOPS 50k einspielen. 

Das diese auf der hp von Sandforce gar nicht angepriesen wird, weder bei beim SF 1200 geschweige den SF 1500 ist auch interessant XD
Ich kam auch nur auf 38k iops beim benchen hat mich zwar gewundert aber nu gut hab ja nicht mehr die neuste plattform.

Alles sehr verwirrend^^


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie testetet du die IOPS ?

Die 30K. Beim SF-1200 treffen nur auf die 512GB Version zu gelle ....


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mußt nur AS SSD auf "IOPS" umstellen...einfach mal die menüs durchklicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frisch gemacht den test.


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du bei den 4K nur 11K 
Es geht doch um die 4K IOPS


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

richtig, 
aber man muss noch zwischen normale und hohe Auslastung unterscheiden.
Normal = 4k , hohe Auslastung = 4k mal 64 anfragen

also ich hab dann wohl irgendwas zwischen 10k und 30k iops. 
Und der eine wert auch noch im read anstelle vom Write.

ABER, Sandforce testet sicher mit max. Komprimierung. 
AS SSD tool mit minimaler...das sind dann nochmal 2 paar schuhe.

Aber ja, 100% schlau bin ich auf dem gebiet der ganzen iops auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja aber die 10k von der billig FW hast aufjedenfall überboten


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was für ein trost XD
"bessere"SSD gekauft um grad so die "billigere" zu schlagen XD

Wie auch immer, die werte sind mit vorsicht zu genießen, 
weil die kompriemierung vom Controller bei AS SSD kaum bzw 
gar nicht anspringen kann.


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habs mal durchlaufen lassen


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe first glückwunsch zum 2 000 post^^
Hulkhardy1 hat glaub den 1000 erwischt damals .
Der 3k gehört aber mir, wa?! ^^

an deinen hohen 4k-64 schreibwerte sieht man auch, 
dass deine schreibwerte noch nicht eingebrochen sind^^
Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. dann gehen auch bei dir
die iops runter beim schreiben.


----------



## Marvin82 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke....
Sehr aufmunternd... 
Selbst wenn die Schreibwerte einbrechen , das hat doch auf den altagsgebrauch kaum Auswirkung oder?
Es geht doch eh um die lesewerte, da sowiso nicht viel geschrieben wird auser evtl die temporären Daten?
Die leserate bricht doch nicht ein oder?


----------



## Marvin82 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also roheed , mit deinen 10.000IOPS hast du natürlich Recht 
Die 30.000IOPS habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Random Read gelesen, aber die Hersteller beziehen es ja immer aufs schreiben 
Also


----------



## roheed (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schade das man AS SSD nicht auch wie CDM umstellen kann.
Also "fill with zero" dann könnt ma die 30k -50k iops schafen.

Ne im alltag merkt man kaum was von den einbrechenden Schreibwerten.
Außer halt beim entpacken größerer Archive merkst das es jetzt doch 
nen tick länger dauert als anfangs aber alles halb so wild.
Nein die lesewerte brechen nie bzw. so schnell nicht ein. 
So richtigie langzeiterfahrungen mit SF SSD hat ja keiner so recht.
Daher meine eher vorsichte aussage^^


----------



## Nyuki (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed : Geiles Foto


----------



## roheed (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wieso?! hast du was gegen meine Frisur?


----------



## Nyuki (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nein lol  Ich finde deine Frisur einfach goil ^^


----------



## roheed (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe^^
Ja ich werde euch jetzt alle paar tage mit neuen lustigen Avatatern unterhalten XD


----------



## Eckism (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nabend,
hab heute Mittag meine Vertex 2 bekommen!
Eingebaut, Windoof drauf, läuft!
Wenn man Treiber von der SSD installiert ist das ja der Hammer, da kommt man mit'n klicken ja garnet hinterher.
Zwischen hatte ich allerding ein paar Problemchen mit dem Ding, und zwar hatte ich öfters mal ca.30 sekunde lange Freezes, als wenn sie nochmal drüber nachdenken muß, was sie machen soll! Ich hoffe ja, das lag daran, das ich schnell fertig werden wollte und alles schnell hintereinander gemacht hab(treiber installiert, neustart, treiber installiert usw.)!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei mir sind jetzt 3 Fragen aufgekommen: 

1. Kennt Jemanden einen guten, stabilen Hotswap Rahmen für 
2.5" - 3.5" SSDs oder einen Hotswap Rahmen für eine 2.5" SSD und eine 3.5" HDD? 

2. Ich habe mich jetzt doch gegen den HDD Boost/Hybrid Runner entschieden. Irgendwie limitieren solche Konstruktionen doch ganzschön (auch wenn man SATA III bei der Crucial C300 ja wohl eh nicht nutzen sollte). 
Kennt Jemand eine gute/performante Software Lösung, mit der man Daten zwischen 2 HDDs und einer SSD hin- und her- "mirroren" kann? Möglichst mit einer Art Zeitplaner?

3. Kennt Jemand ein gutes Tutorial für Windows 7, in dem einen erklärt wird, wie man Dinge wie die Benutzerprofile auf die Festplatte verschiebt? Wäre ja unsinnig, das auf der SSD zu haben (erhöht außerdem nur die Abnutzung dieser).


----------



## roheed (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@beide

ich werde eure fragen später oder spätestens morgen beantworten 
Muß jetzt los


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke. Schön zu wissen, dass du dir dafür später dann noch extra Zeit nimmst.  

Was den Wechselrahmen angeht, habe ich gerade herausgefunden, dass Icybox in Deutschland tatsächlich den selben Wechselrahmen verwendet, der auch beim RAIDON Hybrid Runner i1010 verwendet wird, nur eben ohne RAID Controller und Sync Software. 
Wäre eigentlich perfekt, wäre da nicht die langsame Geschwindigkeit (nur SATA II, 3Gbps).


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@eckism*


> Zwischen hatte ich allerding ein paar Problemchen mit dem Ding, und zwar hatte ich öfters mal ca.30 sekunde lange Freezes, als wenn sie nochmal drüber nachdenken muß, was sie machen soll! Ich hoffe ja, das lag daran, das ich schnell fertig werden wollte und alles schnell hintereinander gemacht hab(treiber installiert, neustart, treiber installiert usw.)!


hmm das klingt auf alle fälle nicht gut! Beobachte das problem 
ob es öfters auftriet. Soviel ich weiß sind diese freezes ein bekanntes
Problem mit SSD und den Älteren chipsätzen. Kann dir nur raten 
dein Bios und die SSD upzudaten.

*@AMDfan2005*
1. ich würd dir auch was von icybox empfehlen

2. Ich würd dir Acronis empfehlen...
Da könntest auch zeitgesteuert backupen.
Ein backup dauert je nachdem nicht mal 5 min!
Und du sparst dir irgendwelche aufwendigen und in meinen augen unnötigen Hardwarelösungen.

3. Ich halte zwar absolut nichts davon
seine Benutzerprofile aus übervorsicht von der SSD
zu verschieben, aber wenn du willst kannst mal 
im Thread von Elementardrachen vorbeischaun.
Der hat sich ausgiebig mit dem thema SSD und Windows 7 befasst.
Ist der andere angepinnte Thread. 

4. Laß dich nicht zu sehr blenden! 
Wir haben hier schon einige test gemacht mit SATA3 und SSD
und der Vorteil ist vernachlässigbar, bzw. die nachteile überwiegen sogar
Daher sollte es selbst SATA2 noch ne weile tun.


----------



## Eckism (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na nen altewn Chipsatz hab ich ja nicht, ist die sb 750 und die Firmware von der SSD ist die 1.27.
Kann es sein, das es auch am Treiber liegen kann? Will ich morgen nochmal neu machen, gab zwischendrin nen durcheinander.
Bios ist das neueste drauf. Soviel wie ich weiß, gibt es nur noch ein Beta-Bios, was neuer ist.


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich bin zwar kein AMD experte aber so wie ich mitbekommen habe
ist die SB 750 alles andere als neu geschweige den leistungsstark im umgang mit SSD.
Falls ich mich täuschen sollte schon mal sry im voraus^^

Wie auch immer, du hast aber nicht zufällig den AMD Sata treiber drauf gemacht oder?!
Die haben massig probs mit den alten 7XX chipsätzen
*
EDIT:::
wenn du dir nicht sicher bist was für nen treiber du drauf hast, 
lad dir einfach mal AS SSD runter,  laß es durchrennen 
und lade dann das Ergebniss in form eines screenshots hoch.
Dann können wir  mehr sagen. Link gibts auf der startseite*


----------



## Eckism (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein AMD experte aber so wie ich mitbekommen habe
> ist die SB 750 alles andere als neu geschweige den leistungsstark im umgang mit SSD.
> Falls ich mich täuschen sollte schon mal sry im voraus^^
> 
> ...



Ich hab den 10.12er AHCI Treiber drauf gemacht! Aber bei diesem einen Tool(weiß grad nicht, wie das heißt), wo man TRIM überprüfen kann, steht bei mir auch nicht dieses MAHCI(oder so ähnlich) sondern SATA...
Ich hab da bestimmt irgendwo Murks gemacht.

AS SSD hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen, bis auf kleine abweichungen ist da alles normal, das Alliegment ist auch ein schönes grünes OK. Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, beim Crystalmark ist der 4K Wert beim schreiben bei 82.77, wo eure nicht so schnell sind! Wird die dann langsamer, wenn sie voll war, oder stimmt da doch was mit meinen Treiber nicht?


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab gestern mal zum testen meine Mushkin an den SATA III Port gehängt, bringt garnichts eher noch schlechtere Benchmark Werte .
Einzigen Unterschied den man bemerkt , das Board RIIIE braucht doppelt so lange zum Booten.


----------



## Again (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich beziehe mich auf diesen Beitrag.

Sind die Werte nicht viel zu gering für die Corsair Force?

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Benchmark Werte meiner Corsair F60 ziemlich gering ausfallen.

Die sequenzielle Leserate wird mit 285 MB/s und die sequenzielle Schreibrate mit 275 MB/s angegeben. Im A SSD Benchmark habe ich jedoch nur folgende Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier werden mit der Vertex 2 ähnlich niedrige Werte erzielt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Crystal Mark habe ich auch so geringe Werte wie du oben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Windows 7 neu aufgesetzt, im BIOS die entsprechenden Settings von IDE auf AHCI umgestellt. Und trotzdem habe ich solche niedrigen Werte. Woran kann das liegen? Die SSD hängt an einem SATA 6 GB/s Slot.


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du musst um das Max raus zu finden den Atto Benchmark machen.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jop nimmst Du ATTO siehst Du auch ziemlich genau Deine 270MB/s write und 285MB/s read...
Wobei diese Werte rein gar nichts über die Leistung der SSD in der Praxis sagen kann. Zum fünfhundersttausenddreihundersechsundachzigsten (geschätzter Wert  ) mal, die 4K Werte sind die auf die Du achten solltest 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@eckism*
Die freezes kommen definitiv vom SATA Treiber von AMD.
Hatte andere user (hulkhardy1 zb) auch mit der SB 700.
Laß einfach den AMD Sata treiber weg und nimm den von Microsoft
und schon ist alles bestens.

*@marvin82*
Jo deckt sich vollends mit der erfarhungen von Vaykir und hulkhardy

*@again*
Deine werte sind perfekt! Auch wenn du etwas verunsichert bist^^
Corsair und OCZ (bzw alle SF SSD) geben den schöneren Benchwert an.
Und zwar den von ATTO. Es gibt eine logische erklärung warum CDM
und AS SSD so verhältnissmässig schlechte werte rausspuckt.

Du hast 2 möglichkeiten, 
oder du testest noch ATTO oder du stellst Crystaldiskmark
auf "fill with zero" um ...zu finden unter "datei" --> Test  daten...


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

roheed Dein neues Bild ist echt Banane. Das solltest Du ändern. Ich hab vorhin nicht auf den Namen  geachtet, aber sofort gedacht: "Was das fürn Spack hier im Forum..." XD


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@again und alle*

in diesem screen sieht man recht gut warum AS SSD und CDM so schlechte werte ausspuckt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je höher die komprimierung ist, desto schneller wirkt die SSD nach außen.
die untere Skala gibt die komprimierbarkeit der daten in % an.
ATTO ist bei 100% komprimierbarkeit und CDM und AS SSD bei 10% ca.

Die realität ist genau wie diese Grafik...
Irgendwo dazwischen!


*@mojo*


> roheed Dein neues Bild ist echt Banane. Das solltest Du ändern. Ich hab  vorhin nicht auf den Namen  geachtet, aber sofort gedacht: "Was das fürn  Spack hier im Forum..." XD


Du wirst dich doch nicht von äußerlichkeiten auf die person zurückschließen oder doch ? 
Wenn ich das jetzt wirklich auf dem avatar wäre, würd ich micht jetzt doch angegriffen fühlen 
Ich wollt nur mal ein wenig an meiner Seriosität arbeiten....im negativen sinne XD


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hat funktioniert!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal zum testen meine Mushkin an den SATA III Port gehängt, bringt garnichts eher noch schlechtere Benchmark Werte .
> Einzigen Unterschied den man bemerkt , das Board RIIIE braucht doppelt so lange zum Booten.



Das finde ich auch so komisch. 

Einerseits sieht man immer wieder hervorragende Benchmarkwerte unter SATA III. Andererseits liest man dann in etlichen Foren immer wieder Warnungen, was einige dieser SSDs mit SATA III Port angeht. 

Speziell zum Crucial C300 lese ich diese Warnungen immer wieder, sehe dann aber ältere Benchmarks mit Sata III, bei denen diese Probleme nicht auftreten zu scheinen. 

Wird bei diesen Benchmarks geschummelt oder haben die einfach Glück mit ihrer Chipsatz/Treiber Kombination?


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meine Mushkin ist eine SATA 2 SSD das darf man nicht überbewerten das sie bissl schlechter läuft am SATA 3 Port
Wenn es eine SATA 3 SSD wäre dann musste ich mir ein Kopf machen aber so .... 
Aber mal ehrlich , da kauft man sich ne SATA 3 Platte , schliesst sie an und dadurch das SATA 3 durch Zusatz Controller realisiert wird und die auch erst gebootet werden müssen ist der geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Win starten durch den längeren Boot Vorgang wieder dahin.


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Wird bei diesen Benchmarks geschummelt oder haben die einfach Glück mit ihrer Chipsatz/Treiber Kombination?


Des kommt nur davon, weil sich alle durch hohe seq. read/write werte blenden lassen!
Vergleichbar mit nem auto...das kann auch noch 500 km/h fahren aber windows
ist reiner Stadtverkehr und da bringen dir der top speed auch nix mehr.
Nichts anderes ist es mit der revodrive, RAID0, Crucial @ sata3, meine HDD ist ja sooo schnell uvvvvm...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Des kommt nur davon, weil sich alle durch hohe seq. read/write werte blenden lassen!
> Vergleichbar mit nem auto...das kann auch noch 500 km/h fahren aber windows
> ist reiner Stadtverkehr und da bringen dir der top speed auch nix mehr.
> Nichts anderes ist es mit der revodrive, RAid0 Crucial @ sata3 uvm...



Ich lasse mich eigentlich selten von sequenziellen Werten blenden. Aber ich habe Benchmarks gesehen, in denen die Werte der C300 durch die Bank weg besser sind, auf einem SATA III Board.


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja hast noch nen link dazu?

wenn ich mir das anschau, spricht das eine eindeutige sprache
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ja hast noch nen link dazu?
> 
> wenn ich mir das anschau, spricht das eine eindeutige sprache
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger




Nein. Leider weiss ich nichtmehr, auf welcher Seite ich das gefunden hatte. 

Oh ja. Der Benchmark auf den du da verlinkst, spricht wirklich eine eindeutige Sprache. 

TRIM funktioniert mit SATA III auch nicht?


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> TRIM funktioniert mit SATA III auch nicht?


Richtig^^
Also alles in allem steckt SATA3 in meinen Augen noch mehr als nur in den Kinderschuhen.
Solange sie nicht in den chipsatz fest integriert werden ist es in meinen augen 
nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Da kannst genauso gut jeden onboard Sata controller
nehmen die auch nicht arg viel besser sind als SATA3 zur Zeit.


----------



## Again (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@again*
> Deine werte sind perfekt! Auch wenn du etwas verunsichert bist^^
> Corsair und OCZ (bzw alle SF SSD) geben den schöneren Benchwert an.
> Und zwar den von ATTO. Es gibt eine logische erklärung warum CDM
> ...


Hier das Ergebnis mit ATTO:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier Crystaldiskmark mit "fill with zero":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind auch nicht ganz die read 285 und write 275, wie sie vom Hersteller angegeben werden. Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen? ^^

Weil wie gesagt, ich nutze Windows 7 (64Bit), habe im BIOS vor der Win7 Installation alles von IDE auf AHCI umgestellt... muss noch etwas gemacht werden?


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@again*
Pls lad deine bilder nach dieser anleitung hoch, danke 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

BTT, 
nein du mußt dir keine sorgen machen, 
hängen noch viele weiter faktoren mit ab...
chipsatz, OC CPU uvm.

Ich will jetzt nicht nerven, 
aber hast du schon AS SSD hochgeladen?
Das ist, für uns, das aussagekräftigeste Benchprogramm.


*EDIT;;;
Ich seh grad das du eine AMD plattform hast...Die ist etwas leistungsschwächer als Intel Plattformen.
Auch wenn nur auf dem Papier von mir aus. Mit anderen worten, du fährst quasi mit biodiesel^^
Es fährt zwar, aber mit normalen Diesel (Intel) wären die benchwerte noch ne ecke besser.
Aber wie immer gilt, nicht verrückt machen lassen. Sind nur papierwerte und die SSD 
geht doch ab wie schnitzel, oder etwa nicht`?*


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed: Das Bild ist schonmal besser.
Ich hab mir heute die Tests zu Sandy Bridge angeschaut. ******** ich glaub ich muss mir ne I5-2500K holen.... Der geht ja ab wie Schmitts Katze! Ich glaube meine Freundin lüncht mich. Erst die SSD dann neue CPU, MB und RAM. Und sie bettelt schon die ganze Zeit nach nem TV mit 3D. Ich hab immer gesagt ich hab kein Geld xD


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das Bild ist viel besser , 
Sehe ich auch so


Roheed solange SATA 3 nicht mit integriert ist sehe ich da auch kein Grund drauf zu setzen
Mal abwarten was sich da tut.


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja ich sehe es ja ein, 
dass ich mit dem eigentlich lustig gemeinten Avatar 
probleme krieg das ich "ernst" genommen werde...
ist zwar schade, dass unsere geselschaft so sehr nach 
dem äußeren geht aber ich hätte wohl auch probs
jemanden mit so einem Avatar für voll zu nehmen (an die eigene Nase Greif^^)

schade ist halt, dass mit der Sandy bridge halt sata3 sowie usb3 
nicht nativ unterstüzt werden. Aber sonst eine geile CPU geworden.
*nicht drüber nachdenk, sonst komm ich nur auf blöde ideen XD*


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Achso. Stimmt ja. SATA III ist ja auch weiterhin kein fester Bestandteil der Intel und AMD Chipsets, sondern nur als Zusatzchip auf den Boards mancher Hersteller ausgeführt. Hatte ich irgendwie ganz verdrängt. 

Nun gut. Dann werde ich wohl auch erstmal bei SATA II bleiben. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie die ganz frischen RPGs (Titel von 2010 und die, die 2011 noch so kommen) mit so einer SSD abgehen. Vorallem von Dragon Age 2 und The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim erwarte ich da recht viel.


----------



## Speedi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So, habe nun endlich auch meine OCZ Vertex 2 Extended mit 120GB! 
Hier mal meine Werte:

*Hardware: Q9550 (C1) @ 3825 MHz, NB P45, SB ICH10R

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*CrystalDiskMark #1: Standard, #2: Filled with 0*

Ist das soweit in Ordnung? 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Eckism (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

AMD SATA Treiber runtergemacht, bisher keine Freezes.

Aber mal jetzt kurz was anderes, ich hab nen SATA Stick, da wird dieses Allignment als rotes BAD angezeigt, wie bekomm ich das hin, das es OK ist?
Er läuft auch nicht mehr wie früher, der ist extrem langsam geworden und hat auch solche Freezes, die aber über 2 Minuten dauern können, oder er gar nicht mehr weiter macht.


----------



## Again (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> BTT,
> nein du mußt dir keine sorgen machen,
> hängen noch viele weiter faktoren mit ab...
> chipsatz, OC CPU uvm.
> ...


Den AS SSD Benchmark hatte ich hier:

Der Bilderupload funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich klicke auf das Icon für "Grafik einfügen", füge die URL ein und klicke auf okay, dann wird mir aber nicht das Bild angezeigt sondern die URL im 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher habe ich das mal in den Anhang gepackt. Warum hat Speedi denn bessere Werte? Ich habe 'nen X4 955 auf 'nem GA-870A-UD3, alles auf Standardtakt. Er hat einen Q9550 auf 3,8 GHz - kann die CPU die SSD denn so ausbremsen? Oô


----------



## KaitoKid (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Er hat einen Q9550 auf 3,8 GHz - kann die CPU die SSD denn so ausbremsen?


So wie ich das verstanden habe, liegt das eher am Controller, an dieser AMD Southbridge da. SB850/750 oder?

Frage: Was macht man eigentlich, wenn man Win7 schon auf seiner HDD hat und sich dann eine SSD holt? Also wie krieg ich Windows dann auf meine SSD?


----------



## Again (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, liegt das eher am Controller, an dieser AMD Southbridge da. SB850/750 oder?


Meinst du, dass die Intel Boards eine bessere Anbindung für SSDs haben?


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@Speedi*

Deine werte sind gut bis hervorragend. 
Liegt vorallem an deiner massiv OC Intel Plattform.

_EDIT::_
Wenn du noch paar punkte rausholen willst, kannst noch den Intel RST treiber draufmachen.
Bringt nochmal paar punkte beim benchen. Link wie immer auf der startseite^^

* @Ecksim*


> AMD SATA Treiber runtergemacht, bisher keine Freezes.


Jo hab auch nichts anderes erwartet 

Was hast du?! nen SATA stick? was ist das?

*@Again*
Ja die Southbridge, also dein Chipsatz bremst die SSD aus.
Da kannst als AMD user nicht viel machen.
Aber abgesehen davon, sind deine werte 
für ne AMD plattform ganz normal.



> Meinst du, dass die Intel Boards eine bessere Anbindung für SSDs haben?


Richtig, hab ich auch schon gestern/heut zu dir gesagt 

*@Kaotokid*


> Frage: Was macht man eigentlich, wenn man Win7 schon auf seiner HDD hat und sich dann eine SSD holt? Also wie krieg ich Windows dann auf meine SSD?


Gar nicht! soll man nicht machen! also ein backup von HDD auf SSD einspielen.
Grund steht auf der Startseite....wenn dir das aber denoch egal ist, 
kannst mal im troubleshooting vorbeischaun. Da steht wie man ohne verluste umzieht


----------



## KaitoKid (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also müsste ich eigentlich das OS neu installieren....
Sorry für die DAU-Frage: Wie mach ich das dann?
Daten alle auf ne externe HDD?
Und dann........?


----------



## Speedi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@Speedi*
> 
> Deine werte sind gut bis hervorragend.
> Liegt vorallem an deiner massiv OC Intel Plattform.
> ...



Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! 
Werde mir den Intel Treiber nochmal ziehen^^ 

Gruß,
Speedi

*EDIT:

*


KaitoKid schrieb:


> Also müsste ich eigentlich das OS neu installieren....
> Sorry für die DAU-Frage: Wie mach ich das dann?
> Daten alle auf ne externe HDD?
> Und dann........?



Meinst du das ernst? 
Also: Du sicherst deine Daten (auch am Besten merken, welche Einstellungen du in deinem jetzigen Windows gemacht hast) auf ne separate HDD. Diese stöpselst du bei der Installation später ab!
Dann schiebst du deine Win7 Installations-DVD ins Laufwerk und bootest davon.
Du klickst fleißig auf Weiter und machst alles, was Windows von dir verlangt^^
Wenn du die Festplatte auswählen sollst, markierst du die SSD und wartest ab, bis Windows7 installiert ist (bei mir ca. 17 Minuten...).
Und dann behälst du am besten deine Daten auf der HDD und schließt diese nur separat an.
Die alte Windows Installation kannst du ja dann löschen, wenn deine neue funktioniert!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich glaube wenn roheed weiter von der überlegenen Intel Performance schreibt, werde ich auch bald zum Brutus. 

Sind deren Treiber und Chipsets denn wirklich so viel besser? Und ist die Performance der CPU so ausschlaggebend auf die Leistung der SSD?


----------



## Speedi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So, habe nun den Intel RST-Treiber geladen. Mittlerweile ist die SSD auch nichtmehr ganz leer, das ein oder andere "wichtige" Spiel hat sich schon häuslich niedergelassen^^ 

Im Anhang die beiden AS SSD Benchmarks. Einmal mit MS- und einmal mit Intel RST-Treiber! 

Die 4K-Lese- sowie Schreibraten haben sich mit dem Intel Treiber nochmals verbessert!

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## djnoob (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nabend,

bin derzeit dabei, mein System noch leiser zu machen.
Als erstens will bei meinen Festplatten anfangen.

Ingesammt drei Platten, wobei eine ich schon die HD322HJ abgeklemmt habe, weil die schon etwas lauter war.
Muss noch dazu erwähnen, das die Platten schon in einem HDD Wakükühler mit Dämmung eingebaut sind.
Ich möchte für die Systemplatte eine SSD kaufen, wobei ich denke, das 40 - 60 GB reichen. Kostenpunkt höchtens 100€ aber besser so günstig wie möglich.

In erster Linie geht es darum, das es leiser als meine jetztige HDD wird und zweites sollte es nicht langsamer als meine jetztige werden.

Bei den Platten die ich eingebaut habe, handelt es sich dabei um 2x HD322GJ 1x HD322HJ

Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## guna7 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



djnoob schrieb:


> .....sollte es nicht langsamer als meine jetztige werden.


Darüber würde ich mir mit einer SSD wirklich keine Sorgen machen!


----------



## djnoob (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Der hintergedanke waren die Schreibwerte. Obwohl ich sagen muss, das ich keine ahnung habe, was meine Festplatte für welche Schreibgeschwindigkeit hat.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



djnoob schrieb:


> Der hintergedanke waren die Schreibwerte. Obwohl ich sagen muss, das ich keine ahnung habe, was meine Festplatte für welche Schreibgeschwindigkeit hat.



Also eigentlich sind Access Time und die Lesewerte bedeutend wichtiger für eine Systempartition. 

90% der Zeit werden schliesslich Daten gelesen (auf die Alltagsanwendung bezogen).


----------



## djnoob (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Funktioniert Trim eigentlich unter XP?
Ist es richtig, das Trim sozusagen gelöschte Dateien komplett entfernt und den Block auf der SSD freigibt? Verstehe ich das so ungefähr richtig?


----------



## hwk (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



djnoob schrieb:


> Funktioniert Trim eigentlich unter XP?
> Ist es richtig, das Trim sozusagen gelöschte Dateien komplett entfernt und den Block auf der SSD freigibt? Verstehe ich das so ungefähr richtig?



Nein kein TRIM unter XP, aber scheinbar machen das Sandforce SSDs sowieso nicht ausgiebig ^^ von daher gibt es wahrscheinlich schlimmeres^^


----------



## djnoob (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Heisst also, ich müsste entweder alle x Monate formatieren und XP neu Aufsetzten oder ich benutze meinen Windows 7 x64, den ich im Schrank liegen habe?

Wenn man alle paar Tage Fotos auf die OS platte (Eigene Dateien) von einer Kamera kopiert, oder nur im internet Surft, wann könnte man da mit einer extremen Verlangsamung der SSD rechnen?


----------



## Eckism (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@Ecksim*
> Was hast du?! nen SATA stick? was ist das?



*e*Sata-Stick, sozusagen ne billige ssd zum mitnehmen!
Früher war das Ding auch recht schnell, hatte immer Lese/Schreibwerte um die 70-75 MB/s, bis ich ihn mal verliehen hab! Der hat ihn formatiert und seitdem ist das Ding dreckslangsam, und hat diese miesen Freezes!


----------



## Again (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@Again*
> Ja die Southbridge, also dein Chipsatz bremst die SSD aus.
> Da kannst als AMD user nicht viel machen.
> Aber abgesehen davon, sind deine werte
> für ne AMD plattform ganz normal.


Okay, ich formuliere es mal anders: Ob ich nun eine Intel oder eine AMD Plattform habe, das wirkt sich doch in keinem Falle spürbar auf die Performance aus, da das ja dann höchstens Unterschiede im Millisekunden-Bereich sein dürften oder? Ich meine, ob ein Programm in 0,5 oder in 0,3 Sekunden startet, das merkt doch niemand.

Und ob ich eine große Dateiensammlung in 2,12 Minuten oder in 1,98 Minuten kopiere, das würde ich auch nur merken, wenn ich mitzähle.


----------



## jokipa (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich würde mir sehr gerne möglichst bald ne SSD kaufen. Es würde die Crucial C300 128GB werden. Das Einzige was mich davon abhält ist, dass ja scheinbar Ende Q1 Anfang Q2 2011 neue Platten von Crucial, AData, OCZ etc mit neuem Controller rauskommen, die Lese- und Schreiberaten von bis zu 500 MB/S haben. Das ist natürlich auch sehr verlockend. 
Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich noch ein paar Monate warten oder jetzt doch schon zuschlagen sollte. Es juckt mir doch ganz schön in den Fingern. 
Was meint ihr? Und was vermutet ihr, wo die Preise für ne 128GB SSD der neuen Generation liegen werden bei Markeinfühung? 
Denn wenn die Anfangs eh sau teuer sein sollten und ich dann quasi nochmal Monate warten muss bis die Dinger um die 200 € liegen, würd ich wohl eher jetzt zuschlagen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation (Crucial C300 256GB, bei mir). 
Meiner Meinung nach empfiehlt es sich, noch zu warten. 

Selbst wenn die C400 oder andere Modelle am Anfang zu teuer sein sollten, wird der Preis für die C300 ja vielleicht doch noch gewaltig sinken, sobald diese neuen Modelle erscheinen.


----------



## guna7 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



djnoob schrieb:


> .....oder ich benutze meinen Windows 7 x64, den ich im Schrank liegen habe?


Du hast WIN7 x64 und nutzt noch XP? 

WIN7 ist für eine SSD auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen. Bitte lies dir mal die Startseite durch, da steht alles, was man wissen muss. Dauert zwar ein bisschen aber es lohnt sich. Zumal diese sehr gut gemacht ist  und sich roheed hier jede Menge Arbeit gemacht hat.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kurze Frage zu SATA. 

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass sämtliche neue Asrock Mainboards nur noch SATA III 6Gb/s haben. 

Gibt es denn irgendeinen SATA II "Kompatibilitätsmodus", mit dem ich quasi die SATA III Ports auf das langsamere SATA II forcieren kann, bei einer SSD wie der C300? Oder benötige ich dafür dann zwingend einen Wechselrahmen oder eine SATA II Controller Karte?


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Erstmal ist SATA III natürlich abwärtskompatibel. Zudem sollte das ASRock auch noch SATA II Ports haben, da SATA III nach meinem Wissen nach immer über einen zusätzlichen Controller realisiert wird!

Bei der Frage Win7 oder XP kann ich auch nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und wenn dann noch ne SSD im Spiel ist, geht das Schütteln schon mehr und mehr zu Kopf gegen die Wand schlagen über  Ne mal ehrlich, mach Win7 drauf und freu Dich, dass Du XP endlich losgeworden bist!

Zum SSD Kauf. Ich würde nicht zu sehr auf fallende Preise hoffen. Angeblich werden die NANDs wieder knapper und somit zieht der Preis leicht an. Ob sich allerdings was tut, wenn die neue Crucial Generation erscheint, ist reine Spekulation. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es die C300 plötzlich zum Schnäppchenpreis geben wird. Wenn Ihr eh die C300 wollt und nicht die C400, dann würde ich jetzt kaufen.


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hey wenn du hier mal nen halben tag nicht mehr online warst kannst glei X seiten nachlesen 
Aber so hab ichs ja wollen ​ 
*@amdfan*

> Ich glaube wenn roheed weiter von der überlegenen Intel Performance schreibt, werde ich auch bald zum Brutus.
> 
> Sind deren Treiber und Chipsets denn wirklich so viel besser? Und ist die Performance der CPU so ausschlaggebend auf die Leistung der SSD?


Ja die intel Plattformen performen mit SSD besser als die AMD plattformen.
Im alltag selber wirst sicher nichts von merken! Aber die unterschiede beim benchen siehst ja selber. Hier siehst den Selbsttest wie sehr die SSD mit der Leistung der CPU skaliert.

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger​*@Speedi*So lob ich mir das, schön mit vorher naher bilder. BEsser gehts nicht  und wie man sieht, geht die leistung mit dem Intel RST nochmal ein bischen hoch.​*@djnoob*Ich würd dir eine OCZ vertex 2 empfehlen! So wie es aussieht brauchen Sandforce SSD eh kein TRIM. DAher kannst du "fast" XP nehmen. Aber du hast noch ein viel schlimmeres Problem. XP stellt den falschen Allignemt ein. Ich würde dir ganz klar Win7 ans herz legen. Über schreibwerte brauchst dir keine sorgen machen. 1. Muß deine Quelle erst mal schnell genug sein und 2. sind eigentlich SSD in allen Disziplinen schneller als HDD.​*@eckism*

> eSata-Stick, sozusagen ne billige ssd zum mitnehmen!
> Früher war das Ding auch recht schnell, hatte immer Lese/Schreibwerte um die 70-75 MB/s, bis ich ihn mal verliehen hab! Der hat ihn formatiert und seitdem ist das Ding dreckslangsam, und hat diese miesen Freezes!


Probier das ding mal Secure erasen. Vlt klappt es sogar!​*@again*Ich habe keine AMD plattform, kann dir daher nicht sagen wie sehr sich die leistung unterscheidet. Aber ich denke es ist so wie du es beschrieben hast.​*@jokipa*Ich denke auch das die teile sauteuer sein werden anfangs. Zur zeit weis ich auch nicht was ich dir da raten soll. Ansich kannst dir jetzt schon eine SSD kaufen. Mit so extremen leistungsschüben kann eh nicht mehr gerechnet werden auch wenns auf dem papier anderst aussehen mag!​*@guna7*

> Zumal diese sehr gut gemacht ist und sich roheed hier jede Menge Arbeit gemacht hat.


hehe vielen dank^^ Ja ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviel 100 stunden hier reingeflossen sind die letzten 3 monate^^​*@rest*Die preise der alten indilix SSD sind auch nicht plötzlich ins bodenlose gestürzt als die SF SSD rauskammen. Daher erhoft euch mal nicht zuviel mit den neuen C400 SSD und ihre clone...Außerdem sollen die preise für die flashzellen wieder anziehn. Daher meine prognose, preise gehen wieder hoch​*So ich hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen


*​


----------



## djnoob (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Rohed@ Und wenn ich XP weiterhin benutzten sollte, alle wieviel monate müsste man denn bei XP formatieren, damit die SSD wieder so schnell ist, wie am anfang?


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wissen wir ganz ehrlich nicht!
Aber ich versuch es mal anderst herum zu erklären...

Win7 hat Trim...
Selbst mit Trim halbieren sich die Schreibwerte locker innerhalb eines Monats!
Theoretisch kann man da schon ein reset durchführen um die volle leistung
wieder zu erhalten.
Hier der Selbstversuch...
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger
(Ja wir haben schon fast alles probiert XD und auch alles wichtige auf der Startseite verlinkt  )

Aber nach den neusten erkenntnissen ist es bei SF SSD wurst ob man trim hat oder nicht!
Test läuft aber noch! Daher mal mit vorsich zu genießen. 
Also das wird nicht dein hauptproblem werden! 
Wie schon gesagt, der Allignment wird ein großes problem mit XP werden.
Falls du nicht wissen solltest was der Allignment ist, 
belese dich bitte auf der startseite. z.b. unter Troubleshooting. 
DA steht drin was es mit dem Allignment auf sich hat


----------



## Vaykir (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm ich hänge jetzt gute 60 seiten hinterher 
2 wochen urlaub machen einen ganz schön kaputt... endlich wieder arbeiten morgen ^^

PS: man hast ja schon wieder nen neuen avatar.


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja es gab beschwerden über mein anderes Avatar XD 
Und ich meine nicht das Blaue  Aber das hast vlt nicht mitbekommen.

Ach ich könnt nochmal ne woche daheim hocken ^^
Solangsam hab ich mich ans gammeln gewöhnt XD

Ich fass jetzt mal die letzten 60 seiten zusammen XD
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

wär cool wenn du das mal mit deiner crucial testen könntest.
Dann sieht man das die C300 nicht kompriermiert wie die SF SSD.


----------



## Marvin82 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schickt mir eine icht Teste sie


----------



## F1nn (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



jokipa schrieb:


> Ich würde mir sehr gerne möglichst bald ne SSD kaufen. Es würde die Crucial C300 128GB werden. Das Einzige was mich davon abhält ist, dass ja scheinbar Ende Q1 Anfang Q2 2011 neue Platten von Crucial, AData, OCZ etc mit neuem Controller rauskommen, die Lese- und Schreiberaten von bis zu 500 MB/S haben. Das ist natürlich auch sehr verlockend.




Hätt ich das gewusst 
Hört sich gut an^^

Aber bestimmt teuer

F1nn


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja da bin ich auch echt mal gespannt auf die neuen SSD modelle in diesem jahr.
Ich hoffe aber einfach mal dass sie nicht nur papiertiger sind! 
Ich sage da nur hohe seq. werte die eigentlich kein mensch braucht^^
-->Thema Endgeschwindigkeit von Autos aber stadtverkehr betrieb ^^


----------



## F1nn (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hoffe die sind sau schlecht................ 
Genau so wie die neue Sandy Bridge CPU's sollen auch schlecht sein *fg*

Naja. Wenn die neuen SSD's noch schneller sind, war meine vertex 2 wohl ein Fehlkauf. xD
Deswegen hoffe ich auch, dass alles schlecht ist und ich nix neues haben will/ brauch 
Habe ja auch gerade eine neue CPU und will nun ne Sandy bridge haben *gg*


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

des ist ja bei computer hardware doch immer so^^
kaum hast es verbaut, schon ist es fast schon wieder 
schnee von gestern. Naja warten wir es ab. 
Aber eins ist sicher, wegen 10% mehrleistung 
werd ich mir auch nicht wieder ne neue SSD kaufen.

Und überhaupt...wie soll man den "fast sofort offen"
noch beschleunigen?! Dann müsst ja das programm
bald schon bevor man draufgeklickt hat offen sein XD


----------



## F1nn (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

xD 
Ja das stimmt... Geht ja eigentlich kaum noch schneller...
Ne, ich behalte jetzt meine Vertex 2. Bin super zufrieden.

Eher wirlkich ne neue CPU. i5 750 ist halt alt 
Wollte eigentlich zwei ATI Radeon HD 5770 einbauen. Da ich eine schon habe, aber ich überlege echt jetzt die schon weider zu tauschen gegen eine 9600.....


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was auch immer eine 9600 sein soll lol

Ich versuch mich nicht mehr anstecken zu lassen 
von diesem "ich brauch es zwar nicht aber ich will es" 
virus der computerindustrie ^^ 

Ich holl mir nur noch updates wenns wirklich 
mit der alten nichts mehr zockbar ist. 
Und bis der fall eintritt mit meiner akutellen quad CPU
wird wohl noch paar tage rumgehen^^

Aber den schwaben eilt ja eh nen ganz spezieller ruf vorraus ^^
Glaub ich bestätige den auch noch recht gut grad XD


----------



## guna7 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich holl mir nur noch updates wenns wirklich
> mit der alten nichts mehr zockbar ist.
> Und bis der fall eintritt mit meiner akutellen quad CPU
> wird wohl noch paar tage rumgehen^^


Genau so halte ich das auch. Und zwar schon seit Jahren. Bin damit nicht schlecht gefahren.


----------



## F1nn (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> was auch immer eine 9600 sein soll lol
> 
> Ich versuch mich nicht mehr anstecken zu lassen
> von diesem "ich brauch es zwar nicht aber ich will es"
> ...



Lol, ich meine natürlich die 6900er xD


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich weiß auch nicht warum ich updaten soll, wenn die games die man zockt noch super flüssig laufen?! klar ist der reiz da, da kann ich mich als alter computer suchti gar nicht verschließen aber ne spardose ohne öffnung, was der PC idr ist bracht man nicht unnötig füttern^^ 

Aber zum Glück gibt es auch noch die enthusiasten, sonst wär wohl kaum da wo wir zur zeit nunmal sind.
Wär ja schlimm wenn alle nur "rational" denken und handeln würden .


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Lol, ich meine natürlich die 6900er xD



dacht ich mir schon 
Sind mir aber definitiv zu laut! Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner fast silent tauglichen 5770
und verzichte auf AA orgien!


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner fast silent tauglichen 5770
> und verzichte auf AA orgien!


Solche Karten sind aber bei mir weit gefailed, ich will Downsampling.
"ich brauch es und ich will es"  muss es bei mir heißen, ich kann nämlich gar nicht zocken......

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren, ich bin echt gespannt, was nächstes, öhh dieses Jahr alles an SSDs rauskommt.
SATA 6GB, du bist fällig^^


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Downsampling



des hab ich heut schon paar mal gelesen XD
Was zum geier ist das?! Videocodierung?!


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du rechnest die Auflösung deines Monitors mit einem Trick irgendwie hoch, und das wird dann wieder auf die native Auflösung runtergerechnet, glaub ich.
Sozusagen "Die Ultimative Kantenglättung"!
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab keinen Plan davon


----------



## F1nn (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ Roheed 
Ach du hast auch ne 5770?
Ja, die ist super leise, im Gegensatz zu meiner alten 4850 auf 104°C in Games und laut wie sonst was xD


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm sieht sehr interesant aus ...! das hier hab ich grad auf die schnelle gefunden.

Downsampling: Bessere Bildqualität in Spielen - Downsampling, Spiele, Bildqualität

Wenn die hersteller es schon nicht gebacken bekommen mit dem AA!!! Grad GTA4 war da ja ein game für die tonne! Diese miesen Konsolen Portierungen, grafisch versteht sich. zum 




> @ Roheed
> Ach du hast auch ne 5770?
> Ja, die ist super leise, im Gegensatz zu meiner alten 4850 auf 104°C in Games und laut wie sonst was xD


Steht doch in meiner signatur ^^ 
Also ich bin begeistert von der 5770. 
Kann recht gut zocken und mit MSI Afterburn und manueller Lüfterkurve ein absoluter Silent traum!
Wenn ich da an meine alte Nvida 9600GT denk ... einfach traumhaft! Die hatte kaum Leistung aber laut wie nen staubsauger!


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ja es gab beschwerden über mein anderes Avatar XD
> Und ich meine nicht das Blaue  Aber das hast vlt nicht mitbekommen.
> 
> Ach ich könnt nochmal ne woche daheim hocken ^^
> ...


 

alles klar, reiche ich nachher nach.
ca. 19 uhr.


----------



## Nyuki (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich wollte gerade anfagen mit Grafikkarten da das mein Hauptgebiet ist  Da würden 3 Seiten nicht reichen also lass ich es hehehehe .Meine 268 euro 470er Gigabyte Soc haut im Oc jede 470er 480er 570er 5870er (bis auf die 5870 Gigabyte SOC 450 Euro lol) weg (Ausnahmen bestehen) darunter die Midrange sowieso.Lüfter bleibt auf 40% Standard (mitlerweile).Alles Maxd out 16af/8x msaa bis auf Schatten (im Spiel) mit 1920x1080 flüssig 60 fps permanent ohne einen Ruckler + wenn man mein Seitenteil abnimmt und mit dem Ohr an die Graka geht = fast geräuschelos.Die beste Karte die ich je in meinen Händen gehalten habe.

Grafikkarte das Herzstück aller Spieler.


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die 470 ein silent wunder ?! 
Mein kollege hat eine 470 und da ging es mir nur noch so ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar Leistung hat sie da brauchen wir nicht drüber reden.


----------



## Stingray93 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Die 470 ein silent wunder ?!
> Mein kollege hat eine 470 und da ging es mir nur noch so ^^
> 
> http://www.waidgeselle.de/jaegerschaft/images/Kreismeister.Gehoerschutz.jpg
> ...




Also meine 5870 sind schön leise


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die Nv GTX480 ist auch schööönn leise...wenn der rechner aus ist 

Ihr alten Wakü freaks ^^


----------



## Nyuki (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Es gibt nur eine 2 470er die Superleise sind.Amp und die Gigabyte.Die haben halt nicht den Referenzenlüfter.Habe lange gewartet bis ich die in Deutschland bekomme.Ist aber auch schon einige Monate nun her.

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...ikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+GTX

Standart Chiptakt einer 470 Gtx sind 607.Es gibt schon geile 470er oc die einen Referenzentakt von 630-650+ haben.doch die SOC 700  Es gibt auch etliche testberichte die diesmal stimmen da ich sie selber habe und es bestätigen kann  Ich habe sogar das Glück das ich exteme hochtakten kann und die spannung nur ein wenig anheben brauch.Dadurch bleibt der Lüfter auch nur auf 40% stehen da die Cpu nur leicht wärmer wird,doch ich einen ertreme hohen takt erziehlen kann.das Pcb ist 29 cm das feinste vom feinsten auf der Gigabyte wurde verbaut,wie auch die Rams.Mit 12 led's.Und sie ist Stromsparrender .Taktet ach in 4 schritten runter bis auf 50 Mhz Rams 168 und und und.

P.s.Den Lüfter hört man erst ab 60% aber so leise das von denen die sich in dem Raum befinden nur ich ihn höre.In vielen Foren schreiben einige das sie ihren bei 100% auch nicht hören was ich aber niemals glaube.Da ich 6 Stück hatte und alle Lüfter waren gleich.Wenn mein Lüfter mal 1% höherspringt ist das schon ein Wunder


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mein kollege hat die Zotac 470 @ referenzlüfter ^^
kannst dir ja vorstellen wie die abgeht XD


----------



## mojoxy (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ohje neue Graka wär bei mir auch mal wieder nötig. Die 8800GTX reißt nicht mehr wirklich was. Aber mit den Referenzkühlern kann ich mich einfach gar nicht mehr anfreunden. Dann muss also noch ein Wasserkühler her... Das wird wieder teuer


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Die Nv GTX480 ist auch schööönn leise...wenn der rechner aus ist
> 
> Ihr alten Wakü freaks ^^



Wetten 
Meine 480er hat 0 ( Null ) DB . Leiser geht es nicht 
Gut die Spuhlen fiepen bissl ab 900Mhz aber passt schon


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Wetten ...Meine 480er hat 0 ( Null ) DB . Leiser geht es nicht


brauch ma nicht wetten^^ Ich glaubs dir, begründet hab ich es ja schon XD

Was hast für deinen wakü-aufsatzt bezahlt?! bist unter 100€ geblieben?


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mmh kann ich dir nicht genau sagen hab sie seit Launch und den kühler 1Woche später 
Glaube so 90€ waren es.
Aber hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Nyuki (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Irgendwann in naher Zukunft.Geile DualGpu's wie die 5970er mit doppelter Leistung aber ohne Microruckler und sparsamer bitte.Nvidia ist dran,bin mal gespannt.


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@marvin82
ja dann hat dein GPU kühler soviel gekostet wie meine ganze Grafikkarte ^^
und auch ich zock COD7 mit 50fps @ fullhd 

Aber wie schon paar post zuvor geschrieben, 
zum glück sind ja menschen so unterschiedlich gestrickt und jeder kann machen 
was er für nötig hält oder der geldbeutel hergibt


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hat keiner in den letzten 5Jahren geschafft und auch die nächsten 3 bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Roheed ich zocke aber auch BFBC 2 in fHD mit min 80FPS einziges Spiel was meine in die Knie zwingt auch bei 900mHz ist Metro  
Zum Glück Spiele ich das nicht


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

PS mein CoD ist auf 90fps begrennzt  sonnst wären es glaube >200


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

benutze pls den "ändern" button...
doppelpost geschweige den tribble post sind äußert ungern gesehen bei den mods ^^

Btot (back to offtopic) XD
Ja ich hab schon früh gemerkt das ich in diesem Forum mit
meinen argumenten für die auswahl meiner Hardware nicht weit komme^^

Wenn ich da an meine ehemaligen schulkollegen denke?!
Die ham auf ihren Laptop krücken Crysis gezockt, 
min details, nicht mal kleines HD auflösung und dann 
schön mit 16 fps vor sich hinruckelnd und 
nicht nachvollziehen können das ich es nicht "flüssig"
finde ...
genauso muß es wohl euch gehen wenn ich von meinen 
22-60fps in den meisten aktuellen games rede und dann 
auch noch behaupte es sei gut spielbar XD


----------



## Stingray93 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Hat keiner in den letzten 5Jahren geschafft und auch die nächsten 3 bestimmt nicht.





Marvin82 schrieb:


> Roheed ich zocke aber auch BFBC 2 in fHD mit min 80FPS einziges Spiel was meine in die Knie zwingt auch bei 900mHz ist Metro
> Zum Glück Spiele ich das nicht





Marvin82 schrieb:


> PS mein CoD ist auf 90fps begrennzt  sonnst wären es glaube >200




Probier in Zukunft doch bitte mal den "Edit" Butten zu benutzen!
Mods sehen sowas gar nicht gern.


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Stimmt schon , hab meim kleinstem Bruder ein Rechner gebaut
MSI-P55 
I5-750
Gtx260
4Gb 1600 
Win7

Jedes mal wenn ich davor Sitze denke ich mir "Verdammt warum hab ich nur so ein überzogenen Rechner "

Der ist im Alltag genauso schnell wie meiner, nur bei spielen wie BFBC 2 oder Crysis merkt man es aber so, googel , arbeiten Film schauen usw kein Unterschied 
Ok jetzt mit der SSD schon aber sonnst.....
Gut seiner läuft auch bissl @OC (konnte die Finger nicht weg lassen  ) 
Aber ist halt nach auto mein Hobby 


Haben wir jemand der die crucial mal an nem SATA II Port gebencht hat?


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vaykir! Unter SATA III kein TRIM. Glaub deswegen.....?



> "Verdammt warum hab ich nur so ein überzogenen Rechner "


Kannst mir ja was abgeben!


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Haben wir jemand der die crucial mal an nem SATA II Port gebencht hat?


uh....das wird aber unser SSD Veteran vaykir nicht gerne hören lol
Schau dir mal die Startseite an...Er hat SAta 2 sowie auch Sata 3 getestet.



> Jedes mal wenn ich davor Sitze denke ich mir "Verdammt warum hab ich nur so ein überzogenen Rechner "


Endlich mal einer der dazu steht 
Aber jedem das seine! 

Ich würd mir auch am liebsten gleich morgen einen Golf R kaufen.
Aber ich frag mich dann immer für was?! damit ich dann tag ein tag
aus im stadverkehr damit vergammel, unnötig sprit verbrauch und
bei den aktuellen umweltdiskusionen auch noch als ignorant darsteh? XD


----------



## H3!nZ (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi

Habe mir eine Vertex 2 mit 120 GB geholt und wollte mal fragen ob die Werte so ok sind. Habe sie mit den Werten aus dem ersten Post verglichen, aber meine sind an manchen Stellen schlechter. Ist das normal?

Mfg
H3!nZ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hi heinz, 
entlich mal wieder ein topic post ^^

deine werte sind normal wenn nicht sogar super für eine AMD plattform.
wo hast sie eingebaut?! lan pc oder gamer pc?


----------



## H3!nZ (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sie ist im Gamer Pc und habe alle so gemacht wie am Anfang beschrieben.
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mfg
Heinz


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Sie ist im Gamer Pc und habe alle so gemacht wie am Anfang beschrieben.


dann bin ich ja beruhigt^^
war zuerst schockiert wie gut die SSD in deiner in die jahre gekommenen "lan" kiste abgehen tut.
Hat sich ja zum glück erledigt^^

Post pls noch AS SSD, dann können wir den qualitätsstempel drauf machen.


----------



## H3!nZ (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So eben nochmal Fix gemacht aber noch nirgens mit verglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Heinz


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe...du hast von hand formatiert, gib es zu XD 

spaß bei seite, alles bestens und für ne amd plattform recht ordentlich.
Die meisten kommen nicht über 400 punkte damit.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich glaube wenn Bulldozer erstmal draußen ist, spamme ich roheed mit SSD Benchmarks von einem ASROCK mit 990FX Chipset zu. 

Das kommt immer so leicht höhnisch rüber, wie er immer wieder auf die Impotenz der AMDs verweist. 

EDIT: Warum steht eigentlich bei den meisten Benchmarks "ATA"? Lasst ihr die Dinger im Legacy Mode für IDE rennen? Dachte, das gehöre unter Windows 7 der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Das kommt immer so leicht höhnisch rüber, wie er immer wieder auf die Impotenz der AMDs verweist.



"man muß de wahrheit sagen" lol 

sry wenns so rüber kommt! ISt nicht böse gemeint, 
aber andauend heißt es warum die werte schlechter sind als 
auf anderen screens und dann kann man halt leider nur auf
das prob. mit den AMD plattformen verweisen.

Wir waren hier mal zu dritt in diesem Thread (als berater)...
Hulkhardy1 hat sich aber grad ne kleine ausszeit gegönnt! 
Der ist von AMD auf Intel umgesattelt und du glaubst gar nicht
wie er seitenweise davon geschwärmt hat.^^


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> EDIT: Warum steht eigentlich bei den meisten Benchmarks "ATA"? Lasst ihr die Dinger im Legacy Mode für IDE rennen? Dachte, das gehöre unter Windows 7 der Vergangenheit an.



tut es auch! Hab aber keine leistungunterschied feststellen können. 
wußte gar nicht das der name "ATA" darauf hinweißt^^ 
Danke, man lernt nie aus


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> tut es auch! Hab aber keine leistungunterschied feststellen können.
> wußte gar nicht das der name "ATA" darauf hinweißt^^
> Danke, man lernt nie aus



Ist eine alte Bezeichnung. 

Bevor es S-ATA (also Serial ATA) gab, hiess alles ATA. Später wurde es dann gebräuchlicher, P-ATA (für _Parallel ATA) oder IDE (als Bezeichnung für das Interface) zu sagen. _


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> "man muß de wahrheit sagen" lol
> 
> sry wenns so rüber kommt! ISt nicht böse gemeint,
> aber andauend heißt es warum die werte schlechter sind als
> ...



Das Hauptproblem ist ja, dass das ganze AMD/Intel Gerede wirklich extrem verleitet. 

Das ist wie, als hätte ich irgendso eine 30 jährige, blonde Hausfrau zu Hause sitzen und du setzt mir jetzt so eine 22 jährige, dunkelhaarige, grünäugige Amazone direkt vor die Nase. 

Mein Herz sagt, dass ich treu bleiben sollte. Mein Kopf sagt "Ach mist. Die olle aus Dresden muss ich los werden, für dieses lecker Schneckchen aus Israel."


----------



## Nyuki (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> PS mein CoD ist auf 90fps begrennzt  sonnst wären es glaube >200



wenn ich Ver.sync aus habe das gleiche.Bei 91 fps bleibts konstant stehen auch mir 16AF/32AA "bezwingen" FullHD Maxed out.Seit letztem Patch nur noch 8AA Max. 
BFBC2 Maxed out FHD 1920x1080 16xAF 8xMsaa bis auf Schatten "niedrig". 67-91 Fps.Läuft perma 60 Fps gleich mit Led 60hz,einfach nur geil.Ich bekomme nächste woche einen 1100T für 90 Euro naja 22 Euro mehr als meiner den ich im Okt. fast geschenkt bekommen habe.Mal schauen was der so bringt.


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Das Hauptproblem ist ja, dass das ganze AMD/Intel Gerede wirklich extrem verleitet.
> 
> Das ist wie, als hätte ich irgendso eine 30 jährige, blonde Hausfrau zu Hause sitzen und du setzt mir jetzt so eine 22 jährige, dunkelhaarige, grünäugige Amazone direkt vor die Nase.
> 
> Mein Herz sagt, dass ich treu bleiben sollte. Mein Kopf sagt "Ach mist. Die olle aus Dresden muss ich los werden, für dieses lecker Schneckchen aus Israel."


lol das ist dein gößtes problem?^^ 
schau dir mal meine Hardware an...
alles absolutes Mainstream ohne groß Highlights
und dann mußt dir jeden tag die kampfmaschinen der meisten hier anschaun?^^
Da mußt einfach drüber stehen! Auch wenns wohl nicht jedem so leicht fällt 
wie mir zb. 

Außerdem wird dir keine 22 jährige angeboten sondern höchsten ne 29 jährige hausfrau um dein beispiel aufzugreifen. 
Den genauso riesig ist der unterschied im alltag zwischen den zwei plattformen.

und dieses AMD/intel oder ATI/Nvidia machtkämpfchen beleben doch das 
geschäft. Solange man fair und sachlich bleibt. 
Ich hatte im laufer der zeit echt schon alles verbaut, AMD intel nv und ATI...
mir doch egal was da drauf steht, die leistung muß stimmen und 
jeder hat seine vor und nachteile. Und einmal ist der besser, einmal der andere.
In dieser Disziplin hat nunmal Intel gewonnen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja. Deine Hardware schlägt meine aber um Längen. 

Ich habe immer noch ein Asrock 939Dual-Sata2 mit AMD Athlon FX-62, Geforce 7800GS und 8GB DDR2 RAM am laufen. 



Für dieses Jahr ist dann aber was ordentlich Fettes geplant. 
RAM satt (16GB. Vielleicht auch mehr, je nachdem, wie der Speicher Controller bei meiner letztendlichen Zielplatform ausfällt), ein GTX 580 SLI Gespann, eine 256GB SSD, 1TB HDD Datengrab, 600GB Velociraptor (für die Dinge, die nichtmehr auf die SSD passen), Windows 7 64Bit, und und und.


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

autsch^^ da will ich nichts gesagt haben 

Also lange rede kurzer sinn, laß dich nicht 
verrückt machen. Wegen den 5% Mehrleistung
beim benchen soll sich keiner animiert fühlen seine
lieblingsplattform, in deinem Fall AMD, den rücken zu zukehren.

Ich werde auch in zukunft mehr darauf zu achten, 
dass ich nicht mehr so auf die AMD bench 
rumhacke. Nur noch wenn expliziet gefragt wird
warum seiner "kürzer" ist als die von "anderen"


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> autsch^^ da will ich nichts gesagt haben
> 
> Also lange rede kurzer sinn, laß dich nicht
> verrückt machen. Wegen den 5% Mehrleistung
> ...



Naja. Bei mir ist noch mehr ausschlaggebend (siehe Edit vom letzten Post). 
Ich will eben auch RAM satt und ein SLI Gespann. Bei AMD müsste ich eben erstmal schauen, was RAM mäßig geht und SLI dann per SLI Patch betreiben. 

Nicht, dass mich Hacks abschrecken würden. Mein ganzes Board ist ein einziger Hack. Ist ja noch aus der guten alten ULI Zeit.


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab auch ein edit eingefügt^^


> Gute alte ULI Zeit.



hehe nen uli chipsatz hat ich zu meinen ahtlon zeiten auch ^^

Schau mer mal was die bulldozer reisen werden.
Zur zeit ist mein favo ganz klar Sandy Bridge.
Und das hat nichts mit den SSD zu tun, 
sondern weil die echt geil rocken und in
den meisten bench den Hexa von AMD 
gut hinter sich lassen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Noch bin ich auch recht positiv zum Bulldozer eingestellt. Wobei der Optimismus inzwischen ein wenig nachlässt. Besonders jetzt, wo SB draußen ist. 

Hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass beide ziemlich zeitgenau erscheinen werden. Jetzt erscheint BD fast ein halbes Jahr später. 

Naja. Vielleicht wirds dann ja doch gleich ein SLI Gespann aus zwei NVIDIA GTX 680, falls der Fermi Nachfolger bis dahin erscheinen sollte.


----------



## roheed (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schau mer mal^^
ein kollege will jetzt auch von 
q9450 auf SB umsteigen...da bin ich echt mal gespannt
ob das überhaupt was im alltag reisen wird oder beim video editing.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt. 
In der Theorie sollte aber eigentlich ein X6 da besser abschneiden. 
Videosoftware skaliert ja ganz gut, da wären mehr Kerne nicht falsch.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und wieder 4 seiten nachlesen... ich glaube wenn wir hier nur über topic duskutieren würden, dann wär da net so viel schrott bei 

so hier das verscprochene kompressionsupdate zur crucial c300.
packt eure screens ein jungs, jetzt komme ich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schick
Hier sind meine , muss aber dazu sagen habe 3Stunden vorher gezockt


----------



## Vaykir (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das zählt nicht als argument 
bei mir warens nämlich 6 stunden^^


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Misst .... 
Ok geb mich geschlagen.

Das ist eine 256Gb die du hast oder?
Die schreibleistung ist echt gut, im Gegensatz zu ner 128Gb Version.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop, die C300 skalieren mit der größe der SSD nach oben. die 64er hat nochmal weniger als die 128er. steht aber auch vorn im ersten post


----------



## mojoxy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo nice der Screen. Sieht man auch ganz gut, dass es der Crucial recht egal ist, wie stark die Daten komprimiert sind. Leistung ändert sich ja fast gar nicht


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich weis das ist bei allen so je größer desto besser die schreibleistung aber bei der Crucial sieht man es am besten. 
Aber solange SATA 3 mit nem extra Chip realisiert wird ist es für mich keine Option 
Aber die nächste wird entweder >SF-2000 oder ne Crucial


----------



## Vaykir (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab meine c300 an sata 3gb/s angeschlossen, nicht am 6gb/s.
Die C400 wird interessant!


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich weis hab ich gesehen, sonst wären deine Werte noch besser.
Aber so reicht das dicke.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Ich weis hab ich gesehen, sonst wären deine Werte noch besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jup bei mir am RiIIE werden die Werte auch schlechter wenn ich die Muskin an den 3er Port hänge.
Aber so wie du es jetzt hast am 2er reicht das dicke bis die SATA 3 in den Chipsatz integriert haben.
Wenn sie das gemacht haben denke ich auch über eine 3er nach aber so reicht SATA 2 auch.


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja in letzter zeit nehmen wir es nicht mehr so genau mit dem off topic gelaber^^



> Jo nice der Screen. Sieht man auch ganz gut, dass es der Crucial recht egal ist, wie stark die Daten komprimiert sind. Leistung ändert sich ja fast gar nicht


Die sandforce SSD sind die einzigsten die Komprimieren und daher weisen sie eine steigende Kurve auf. Crucial, Intel und co schreiben die daten 1:1 in die zellen.

DEr vorteil allerdings in der technik bei SF ist der, dass effektiv durch das "packen on the fly" weniger in die flash zellen geschrieben werden müssen.
Ich habs ja schon mal versucht zu erklären...Wenn windows sagt, die SSD sei "voll" sind nichtmal die hälfte bzw. 3/4 der zellen belegt!

Dieser effeckt kann jeder mit Acronis selber testen. Mir zeigt windows an ich hätte 33 gb belegt... Laß ich das aber "on the fly" backupen und packen mit Acronis ist meine Backup file nicht mal mehr halb so groß.
im einfachsten sinne ist die Software Lösung Acronis in diesem fall der SSD controller. Wenn man was aus der SF SSD auslesen möchte, werden die daten wieder entpackt und dem OS zur Verfügung gestellt!

Dem einen oder anderen sollte der begriff Doublespace noch was sagen^^ Das hat man mit hdd schon vor 15 jahren gemacht. Wenn auch aus anderen Hintergründen! Nur war damals die hardware noch  nicht so weit wie heute so das das packen und entpacken über die CPU extrem auwendig war.


*PS @ vaykir : Vielen dank das du den test mitgemacht hast.*


----------



## vidman (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin

habe mich jetzt auch entschieden eine SSD zu kaufen. Nun jedoch ist die Frage welche? 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 2,5" SSD 120 GB

ODER

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 120 GB

ODER

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Team Group Xtreem S1 120 GB

ODER

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Patriot Inferno 2,5" SSD 120 GB

ODER 

gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit bis 200€ und möglichst 120GB? z.B. G.Skill...

MfG


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@vidman

Ist eigentlich echt wurst welche du nimmst.
sind technisch eh alle das gleiche...

Wenn du es auf den preis abgesehen hast, 
dann such mal nach "Extrememory XLR8 plus"
Die zählen zu den billigsten SF SSD! 
Preis ab 170€ zu haben


----------



## vidman (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab ich mir fast gedacht Preis ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig ich zahl auch lieber 20-30€ mehr und hab dann was etwas besseres...

Die XLR8 plus schaut auch ganz interessant aus jedoch habe ich bzgl. extrememorys Support weniger positives gelesen und werde daher wahrscheinlich zu der Mushkin oder OCZ greifen 

MfG


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ohne jetzt jemanden auf den schliper treten zu wollen, 
aber ich denke OCZ hat den besten Support meiner Meinung nach.

Die bringen am laufenden band neue FW raus, 
ihr Forum ist recht gut aufgestellt und mausern 
sich langsam aber sicher in der SSD Hierarchie immer weiter hoch 
und dürften schon an Intels Erfolg kratzen wenn nicht schon vorbei gezogen sein.
btw, OCZ steigt aus dem RAM geschäft aus und kontzentriert sich nur noch
auf das SSD geschäft (heutige schlagzeile) 

darüber hinaus ist es echt mehr oder weniger reines "markenbewustsein"
für was man sich letztendlich entscheidet.
Ich bin auch nur bei corsair gelandet weil mir der "Ruf" zugesagt hatte
und ich bereits äußerst zufrieden RAM von ihnen verbaut habe.


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Der Support von ExtreMemory ist super, letztens angefragt wegen den IOPs und Tag später morgens die Antwort gehabt.
Einziger negative Aspekt ist , das es kein Adapter von 2.5 auf 3.5 dazu gibt wie bei Mushkin oder Ocz
MfG


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei corsair kannst auch nicht jammern...die haben mir auch schon mal am Sonntag 
geantwortet. Auch wenn die mMn a weng wischi waschi antworten geben und sich
nicht so recht festlegen wollten! (omg das gibt sicher ärger dieser post XD)

Firmware gabs bisher erst eins?! In der zeit hat OCZ glaub schon das 4 oder 5 draußen.
Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, ist mal dahingestellt^^


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was ist jetzt eigentlich vorzuziehen? Welche AHCI Treiber sind besser?
Die von MS oder die von Intel? 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich auf Intel umsteige steigt mitlerweile jeden Tag um durchschnittlich 1-2% (AMD's "Marketing" macht es möglich). 
Insofern interessiert mich das jetzt doch langsam.


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach so fragen hört man doch mal zur Abwechslung gerne da sehr eindeutig zu beantworten 

Ganz Klar, den Intel RST treiber! Es gibt nicht einen Nachteil
den zu nehmen, du kannst Software raid betreiben (wie ich)
und die werte steigen beim benchen auch ein wenig. 

Das einzigste argument der für mich für den MS spricht---> Man ist zu faul sich den intel rst treiber runter zu laden^^


----------



## Bemme90 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

super Thread...vielen Dank...ist mir eine gute Hilfe bei meinem Vorhaben


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> super Thread...vielen Dank...ist mir eine gute Hilfe bei meinem Vorhaben



Ich hab zu danken 
jetzt hast uns/mich neugierig gemacht...was hast den vor?! 
eine ssd kaufen?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Ach so fragen hört man doch mal zur Abwechslung gerne da sehr eindeutig zu beantworten
> 
> Ganz Klar, den Intel RST treiber! Es gibt nicht einen Nachteil
> den zu nehmen, du kannst Software raid betreiben (wie ich)
> ...



Danke. 

Das ist gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich diesen dann definitiv verwenden. 
Bis auf Intel und MS scheint ja eh Niemand ausgereifte Treiber anzubieten, bisher.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kurze Frage unterscheiden sich die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 180 GB und die OCZ Agility 2 Extended 180 GB   irgendwie,  oder ist das die Selbe SSD nur mit einem anderen Aufkleber und 30 € günstiger bzw. teurer?


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hi, 
steht eigentlich auch auf der Startseite^^

Kurzversion:

Die agility hat eine "gedrosselte" FW und ist 
somit auf dem papier langsamer als die Vertex!
Normal merkt man den unterschied im alltag nicht, 
aber wenn dir die 30€ für eine theoretisch 
schnellere SSD egal sind würd ich die Vertex 2 nehmen.


*EDIT;;;;*
Aber wenn ich mir so die unverschämten preise für die 180gb SSD 
anschau wäre es vlt sogar sinnvoll bei dir, lieber 2 120GB SSD zu kaufen.
Kost genauso viel (zusammen) und hast sogar 240gb zur verfügung.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nochmal kurz zu SATA III (die Sache lässt mich gerade nichtmehr los). 

Liegt der Hauptgrund für die schlechte Performance an der Anbindung (meines Wissens kommunizieren diese ja über eine freie PCIe Lane), oder einfach nur an schlechten Treibern? 
Und betrifft dies wirklich jedes derzeitige Board mit SATA III, oder nur jene, die über Marvell’s SATA III 88SE9123 verfügen?


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wissen tu ich es zwar definitiv nicht, 
aber ich vermute das problem ist eine mischung aus beidem.
Zum einen der Marvell controller und dann die Treiber!

Auf jedem board, auch schon jetzt zu Sata2 zeiten ist
der nicht native Onboard Controller schlechter als der in 
dem chipsatz


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hm. Ok. 
Gerade gelesen, dass der P67 ja bereits natives SATA III hat. Das wusste ich nicht. Dachte, dass wäre wie bei USB 3.0. 

Dann kann es wohl kaum daran liegen, oder?


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das wäre mir aber neu?!^^
Intel hat offiziell auf den Sandy bridge Plattformen 
noch kein SATA3 bzw. USB3.0 in die chipsätzte integriert.


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

IDF: Kein natives USB 3.0 für ?Sandy Bridge? - 14.09.2010 - ComputerBase

S-ata 6gb auf 2ports.


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok^^
ihr habt mich eines besseren belehrt 
Hab wohl aufgrund das USB 3.0 fehlt auch auf Sata3 zurückgeschlossen^^

Sandy-Bridge: P67- und H67-Mainboards im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2011 - asus, gigabyte, msi, sandy bridge

na dann, scheint wohl entlich langsam bergauf zu gehen mit SATA3.
Mein kollege hat sich diese woche eine SB plattform gekauft.
Werde berichten sobald er die teile erhalten hat.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was steht eigl. bzl. SSDs in der neuen PCGH?
Wollte mir die evtl. nachher kaufen (brauche eh Joghurt für mein Quark-Joghurt-Eiweiß-Banane-Apfel-Gemisch  )


----------



## Marvin82 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nichts was hier noch nicht steht bzw wir nicht wissen.
Ist aber trotzdem interessant , ist ja noch mehr drinne.


----------



## Cavalera (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo Leute 

Ich hab jetzt vor ein paar Stunden folgendes Problem mit meiner Crucial C300 (64Gb):

Ich nutze sie als Systemplatte, und habe festgestellt dass sie noch im IDEmodus läuft. Also Google befragt, Anweisungen befolgt, und auch laut diesen den AMD ahci Treiber für SB8x0 Chipsätze gedownloaded. Jetzt das Problem: Hab vor dem umstellen HD Tach benchen lassen vor der ahci und amdtreiberumstellung laufen lassen. Resultat: vorher - 286 Mb/s avg und danach 248 Mb/s avg...
Nun die Frage, kann man ohne die ganzen Installationen einfach auf den Windowstreiber umswitchen um das ganze dann nochmal zu Testen?

Edit: Bei der SSD kann man sich Leseraten über 300 Mb/s erwarten, deshalb das umgestelle


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Leseraten über 300mb/s bekommst abr nur unter 2 bedingungen:
1. du hast sie am sata 6gb/c port angeschlossen
2. du beachtest nur den seq lesewert (der relativ unbedeutend ist.

ansonsten kannste einfach den amd treiber runterhauen (gerätemanager) und neu hcohfahren. ms macht seinen eigenen dann automatisch drauf.

viel wichtiger sind die werte, die as ssd rausschmeisst und dann unter 4k gucken.


edit:
hat schonmal einer probiert ne große (>200mb) und ne kleine (<100mb) im raid zu betreiben?
ich denke da an meine 256er + ne 64er. will mal wissen was das bringt.


----------



## Cavalera (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hm sehr komisch, ich wollte dann mal wieder auf IDE umstellen, und fand im BIOS den eintrag AMD AHCI BIOS Rom ( stand wohl nicht in der Anweisung die ich fand... ) jedenfalls damit getestet und brachte jedoch keinen Vorteil. Wieder in der Registry den Wert umgestellt, im BIOS auf IDE und siehe da, ich bin wieder bei den alten 280 Mb/s! 
Verstehe nur nicht wieso bei mir IDE schneller als der ahci ist... normalerweise sollts doch umgekehrt sein ?! 

@ Vaykir zu 1) ja ich hab die SSD im Sata 6Gb/s Port stecken
           und 2) hab nur mit HD Tach getestet und da ist die Leserate die die ich angegeben habe, der Burst Speed ist bei 320 Mb/s


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

1. abmachen und an Sata 6gb/s stecken
2. benchmark mit AS SSD machen und ergebnis posten.

Bitte einmal nen Bench mit AHCI und einmal mit IDE.
Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kannste auch 4 Shots machen. ahci + ide @ sata 3gb/s und ahci + ide @ sata 6gb/s. und wenn du es noch genauer wissen willst, machste sogar im ahci mode noch den unterschied zwischen ms treiber und amd treiber.

Wichtig dabei sind wie schon gesagt nicht die seq read werte (is echt scheiss egal ob 240 oder 320... merkste eh wenn überhaupt nur, wenn du von ner ssd auf en andere ssd ne große datei kopierst.) sondern die random 4k werte. und deswegen wären die as ssd shots sehr hilfreich!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Cavalera schrieb:


> Hm sehr komisch, ich wollte dann mal wieder auf IDE umstellen, und fand im BIOS den eintrag AMD AHCI BIOS Rom ( stand wohl nicht in der Anweisung die ich fand... ) jedenfalls damit getestet und brachte jedoch keinen Vorteil. Wieder in der Registry den Wert umgestellt, im BIOS auf IDE und siehe da, ich bin wieder bei den alten 280 Mb/s!
> Verstehe nur nicht wieso bei mir IDE schneller als der ahci ist... *normalerweise sollts doch umgekehrt sein ?! *
> 
> @ Vaykir zu 1) ja ich hab die SSD im Sata 6Gb/s Port stecken
> und 2) hab nur mit HD Tach getestet und da ist die Leserate die die ich angegeben habe, der Burst Speed ist bei 320 Mb/s



Normalerweise sollte es garkeinen großen Unterschied machen. Aber die AMD Treiber sind wohl nicht gerade die besten. 

Nach meiner eigenen Recherche, sind bis auf die AHCI Treiber von Intel und MS keine der anderen Treiber wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## Cavalera (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok hab mal ein screen vom aktuellen Setting, anderen werden womöglich erst am WE folgen, hab noch 3 Examen bis dorthin -.- ( oder ich finde noch dazwischen etwas Zeit  )
Jetzt hängt die SSD am 6gb/s port ( ich sehe nicht ein wieso ich sie an den 3Gb/s) klemmen sollte und läuft im IDE modus.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Nach meiner eigenen Recherche [...]


 
Hast den ersten Post vorn gelesen?
Da steht das nämlich 



> Jetzt hängt die SSD am 6gb/s port ( ich sehe nicht ein wieso ich sie an den 3Gb/s) klemmen sollte und läuft im IDE modus.


 
weil sie am sata 3gb/s port schneller ist. lediglich die seq (unwichtigen) lesewerte sind am 6gb/s port besser.

Guck dir mal deine 4k und 4k-64Thrd werte an und vergleich die mit meinen auf seite 1 (unter benchmarks). Auch deine schreibwerte sind ein wenig zu gering (die aber bitte nicht mit meinen vergleichen).

Außerdem findest du auf seite 1 nen vergleich zwischen 3gb/s und 6gb/s. dann verstehste vllt besser was ich meine.

Zusätzlich empfehle ich dir deine firmware von 0002 auf 0006 zu updaten.


----------



## Cavalera (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So die Werte sin unter 64k jetzt wesentlich besser!


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das erste war also SATA6gb/s @ IDE und das jetzt is SATA6GB/s @ AHCI (amd treiber), stimmts?

und jetzt mach die beiden tests nochmal mit SATA3gb/s.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ups. Das mit SATA6gb/s habe ich in der Tat überlesen. 

Dann ist es ja recht ersichtlich, woran es liegt.


----------



## vidman (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen 3,5" und 2,5  " SSDs (abgesehen von der größe)?


----------



## guna7 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nein, abgesehen davon, dass sich evtl. die 2,5" einmal besser verkaufen lassen, da sie auch in Notebooks passen. Aber das ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## Nyuki (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So da Cavalera schon dabei ist beim Benchen und seine Lese Werte voll heftig sind und ich auch eine 64 Gb Crucial nun bekommen könnte für sehr wenig Geld frage ich natürlich sofort nach.
Im Vergleich zu meiner wie schnell in% ist nun in der Praxis , damit meine ich nur das Thema "Laden" von irgendwelchen Programmen Spiele ect.?
Ich greife mal was aus der Luftas Laden von einem Spielbestand dauert genau 10 sec.mit meiner Vertex 2 E.Wie schnell würde ich mit seiner dann laden?


----------



## Cavalera (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Das erste war also SATA6gb/s @ IDE und das jetzt is SATA6GB/s @ AHCI (amd treiber), stimmts?
> 
> und jetzt mach die beiden tests nochmal mit SATA3gb/s.



Ja, das stimmt!

das kommt dann später, werds aber versuchen, weshalb sollte man potentielle Leistung nicht nutzen 

@ Nyuki also das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten! Es ist meine erste SSD und kann so schlecht vergleichen mit etwas anderem. Kann nur sagen dass es ne phenomenale Leistungssteigerung bezüglich meiner "alten" WD Green @ 5.400 RPM ist!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> So da Cavalera schon dabei ist beim Benchen und seine Lese Werte voll heftig sind und ich auch eine 64 Gb Crucial nun bekommen könnte für sehr wenig Geld frage ich natürlich sofort nach.
> Im Vergleich zu meiner wie schnell in% ist nun in der Praxis , damit meine ich nur das Thema "Laden" von irgendwelchen Programmen Spiele ect.?
> Ich greife mal was aus der Luftas Laden von einem Spielbestand dauert genau 10 sec.mit meiner Vertex 2 E.Wie schnell würde ich mit seiner dann laden?



Denke nicht, dass die Unterschiede so groß ausfallen werden. 
Die hohen Lesewerte bei Cavalera sind ja außerdem nur sequenziell. Das bringt dir in real-life Anwendungen garnichts. 

Und dann ist es natürlich so, dass die kleineren Crucial Modelle deutlich langsamer ticken, als die Top-Modelle mit 256GB. Das sollte man dazu erwähnen.


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> edit:
> hat schonmal einer probiert ne große (>200mb) und ne kleine (<100mb) im raid zu betreiben?
> ich denke da an meine 256er + ne 64er. will mal wissen was das bringt.



Wenn man die mischt zählt doch die kleinere SSD oder nicht?!^^
DAher finger weg.

@Cavalera 
Vielen dank für deinen beitrag deiner C300@64gb.
Die fehlt uns noch in unserer Sammlung. 
Eine verlinkung auf der Startseite ist dir sicher 

@Nyuki
Im alltag ist der unterschied nicht wirklich spürbar!
Wenn windows 27s mit der Vertex 2 braucht
dauert das mit der C300 halt "nur" 25s
Die seq. "traumwerte" der C300 sind im alltag nicht auschlaggebend.
Beim schreiben sind sie eh so schnell wie SF SSD nach dem einbruch (kleine C300)


----------



## Nyuki (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok aber 4k 64k Lesen hat er mehr als doppelte,oder spielen die 4k 64K nicht so eine wirkliche rolle?Ich weiss nicht wie ich das in Zukunft verlgeichen soll.Ich würde von dir gerne nochmal bei Seite 218  erklärt haben das Verhältnis beim Lesen 4k bzw Seq. Lesen.Das gehört doch alles zusammen oder irre ich mich?
Bsp.
Seq. Lesen - 50 , 4k Lesen - 30, 4 k 64 - 100 .
Vs.
Seq. Lesen - 300 ,4k Lesen - 20 ,4 k 64 - 50 .
was ist schneller und warum? Ich brauche einen Anhaltspunkt wonach ich mich richten muss.Schreiben ist mir hier unwichtig nur Lese-Werte.

Oh ich muss tapezieren argh mein Kopf ... ich will das verstehen 

bis gleich


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du musst dir einfach mal mehr Testberichte von Computerbase reinziehn (meine Lieblingsquelle).
Dort sieht man immer wieder und wieder und wieder das der Papiertiger C300
oder auch eine revodrive im Alltag kaum was reißen können im Vergleich zu einer SF SSD [Single oder auch RAID0]. 

*Sequenziell* = Maximale Geschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn (Kommt fast nie vor, da du kaum auf der Autobahn unterwegs bist! seq. = am Stück ohne Unterbrechung)
*4k *= Stadtverkehr mit einem Auto und jede Ampel ist zunächst Rot - Stop and Go betrieb (Alltagsleistung, Booten, Rote Ampel = Bremse = Win7)
*4KQ64 *= Stadtverkehr mit "64" grünen Ampeln bis zur nächsten Roten (Gibt es wie im echten leben...nie!^^ nur beim Benchmark und daher auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig!)

Der wichtigste wert ist eigentlich der 4k wert bzw. die Zugriffszeit einer SSD! Also wie gut ist sie im Stop and go Betrieb.
Der 4KQ64 wert ist Hammer  auf dem Papier, aber moderne CPU's schaffen zur zeit im Alltag kaum mehr als 10 anfragen auf einmal. (= 10 grüne Ampeln)
Die SSD ist einfach zu schnell fertig mit dem abarbeiten. Die 64 anfragen schaffen nur künstliche benchprogramme. (= 64 grüne Ampeln/Anfragen am stück)

Man kann allein an den werten nicht sagen, welche SSD besser ist und oder wie sie sich im alltag schlagen.
Da hilft nur viele viele test im Internet lesen, sich ein bild von der gesammtperformance machen und dann beraten.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> du mußt dir einfach mal mehr testberichte von ComputerBase reinziehn (meine Lieblingsquelle).
> * Dort sieht man immer wieder und wieder und wieder das der Papiertiger C300
> oder auch eine revodrive im alltag kaum was reisen können. *
> 
> ...



Hm? Dachte immer, gerade die C300 wäre auch im Alltag ganz gut zu gebrauchen. Zugriffszeiten sind doch ganz gut. 

Oder geht es dir mehr um die Haltbarkeit, die wohl bei früheren Firmware Versionen auf Grund exzessiven TRIMs nicht gegeben war?


----------



## Cavalera (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ roheed: danke fürs erläutern, war mir auch etwas im unklaren wegen all den Bezeichnungen. Hat man schnell das gröbste verstanden 
Und danke fürs mitaufnehmen in der Übersicht!

Und Nyuki, ich hab mich für die Crucial entschieden, gerade wegen den hohen Leseraten! Auch auf Computerbase schneidet sie sehr gut ab! Für ne kleine Systemplatte perfekt 
Da du jedoch schon ne SSD besitzt, wirds keinen grossen Unterschied machen. Es sei denn du liebst Benchmarks


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Hm? Dachte immer, gerade die C300 wäre auch im Alltag ganz gut zu gebrauchen. Zugriffszeiten sind doch ganz gut.



Ist sie ja auch...aber ein umstieg von einer Vertex 2 wirst nix merken!
Ich bezieh mich dort auf die SF SSD.

@cavalera
hast die startseite angeschaut?!^^
Da hab ich die ganzen 4k; 4kq64 etwas technischer erklärt


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *Ist sie ja auch...aber ein umstieg von einer Vertex 2 wirst nix merken!
> Ich bezieh mich dort auf die SF SSD.*
> 
> @cavalera
> ...



Achso. 

Das ist natürlich wahr. Dachte du meinst jetzt prinzipiell.


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab auch schon meinen post darauf hin abgeändert^^
Ist immer schwer seine "gedanken" auch in schriftform festhalten zu können^^


----------



## Cavalera (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @cavalera
> hast die startseite angeschaut?!^^
> Da hab ich die ganzen 4k; 4kq64 etwas technischer erklärt



ja nur kurz meine Verlinkung, aber habe nicht viel Zeit um mir den Rest anzuschaun, bin nebenbei am lernen, muss morgen zwei Examen schreiben


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo versteh ich^^ hab ich zum glück schon hinter mir ^^

Solltest dann mal machen wenn du die examen hinter dir gebracht hast.
Ich finde es lohnt sich


----------



## F1nn (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Um mal was isn die Runde zu werfen 
Endlich wird mir auch die Lebensduer angezeigt


----------



## Nyuki (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ah jetzt habe ich es verstanden  Ich brauche eh noch eine zweite Platte da ich meine HDD rausnehme ist mir einfach zu laut.Wenn ich länger damit arbeite merkt man es eigentlich nicht doch wenn die ausgeht dann deutlich und wenn man einmal mit SSD arbeitet will man am liebsten keine HDD mehr in seinem Pc haben nur wegen der grösse halt.Ich werde mir demnächst noch eine kleine kaufen das reicht auch für mich, aber ich warte besser auf schneller bessere SF-2000 ka was gerade sich so ergibt  Hätte für 74 Euro die Crucial 64gb bekommen können aber wenn die eh nicht schneller ist warte ich noch ein wenig. 

Danke nochmal

@Cavelera Seit dem ich weiss das Benchen meine SSD...Benche ich nur nach einem Erase um zu schauen ob alles stimmt und dann nachmal in einem halben Jahr.Muss noch 5 Monate warten^^

@Fin : danch kann man aber nicht gehen lol?Ist doch total unwichtig was ein Programm dir über die Lebensdauer sagt.Da es eh nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



F1nn schrieb:


> Um mal was isn die Runde zu werfen
> Endlich wird mir auch die Lebensduer angezeigt



Du scheinst deinen PC öfters mal herunter zu fahren als ich
Jedenfalls ist meine SSD 9 oder 10 Tage älter und wurde seltener gestartet.

Ps: Ja, der screen ist von heute!


----------



## F1nn (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

​


Nyuki schrieb:


> Danke nochmal
> 
> 
> @F1nn : danch kann man aber nicht gehen lol?Ist doch total unwichtig was ein Programm dir über die Lebensdauer sagt.Da es eh nicht stimmen kann.



Ja, das ist mir klar, finde das aber ganz interessant 



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Du scheinst deinen PC öfters mal herunter zu fahren als ich
> Jedenfalls ist meine SSD 9 oder 10 Tage älter und wurde seltener gestartet.
> 
> Ps: Ja, der screen ist von heute!



Ja, mein Screen ist auch von heute.
Naja, am Tag vlt 2 mal herunterfahren... Nach installierten Treibern usw...

Egal


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nutzt ihr eure SSD oder habt ihr sie nur im schrank stehen vor lauter vorsicht? 

So sieht die SSD aus vom Thread Admin Roheed 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@nyki
Es kann auch sein das ich mir dieses Jahr noch ne "größere" SSD hol nur für die Games. Raid wird aufgerissen und nur noch eine 500gb Platte bleibt drin
​


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> nutzt ihr eure SSD oder habt ihr sie nur im schrank stehen vor lauter vorsicht?
> 
> So sieht die SSD aus vom Thread Admin Roheed
> 
> ...



Deine SSD ist auch um einiges älter!


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aber lustiger find ich, 
dass sich alle ne "große" ssd gekauft haben und jetzt 3/4 frei ist.
Ganz schön teur dieser freie Speicher XD


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da ich mir morgen die OCZ Vertex 2 holen werde noch eine Frage:
Wenn meine SSD nicht die aktuellste Firmware hat, kann ich dann die SSD anschließen und mittels der auf meiner HD vorhandenen Win7 X64 Installation auf die neueste flashen?
Oder erst Win7 neu auf die SSD installieren und dann von einer Boot-CD oder USB Stick flashen?
Es wird ja empfohlen nicht von einem von SSD gebooteten Windows zu flashen.


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

halt dich jetzt bitte fest, dass wird dich schockieren....

FW wird bei laufendem Windows Geflasht XD 
Es passiert rein gar nichts...win7 drauf flashen und dann weiter machen


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Da ich mir morgen die OCZ Vertex 2 holen werde noch eine Frage:
> Wenn meine SSD nicht die aktuellste Firmware hat, kann ich dann die SSD anschließen und mittels der auf meiner HD vorhandenen Win7 X64 Installation auf die neueste flashen?
> Oder erst Win7 neu auf die SSD installieren und dann von einer Boot-CD oder USB Stick flashen?
> Es wird ja empfohlen nicht von einem von SSD gebooteten Windows zu flashen.



Wenn du sie dir morgen holst, wird sie bereits die neuste Firmware draufhaben.
Da brauchst du also nichts flashen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> aber lustiger find ich,
> dass sich alle ne "große" ssd gekauft haben und jetzt 3/4 frei ist.
> Ganz schön teur dieser freie Speicher XD



Hehe. 

Wird bei mir wohl nicht passieren. 

256GB fülle ich locker in 1-2 Monaten.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ roheed
meine SSD is mehr als halb voll. ne 128er hätte also nicht gereicht. von daher gott sei dank nix weggeworfen  (sind aber auch 3 games mit 53gb drauf)

@ nyuki
hrhr, kannst ja mal deine 64gb crucial in dein handtäschchen packen und zu mir kommen (ich arbeite offensiv heute). dann kann ich dir nen 1 zu 1 vergleich gegen ihren großen bruder zeigen. und den prozentualen leistungsgewinn siehst du dann auch.

@ all
hat einer zufällig ne crucial *P300* rumfliegen?


----------



## Nyuki (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> @ nyuki
> hrhr, kannst ja mal deine 64gb crucial in dein handtäschchen packen und zu mir kommen (ich arbeite offensiv heute). dann kann ich dir nen 1 zu 1 vergleich gegen ihren großen bruder zeigen. und den prozentualen leistungsgewinn siehst du dann auch.




HEHE  Du haust eh jeden mit deinem Monster (PC) weg. 
Ich hab die ja noch nicht und werde die mir dann auch nicht holen.Du hast mir schon mal was zu der 64gb Crucial gesagt. Doch der Bench sieht schon schön aus von der 64er und für das Geld auch noch....Würde gerne mal deine 256Gb in meinen AMD reinpacken,dann warte ich bis du auf die Toilette gehst, schnelle lange Beine habe ich ja zum Glück und dann ist es "MEIN SCHAAATZ" 

Nimmt eigentlich der KompressionsBench von ASSBench auch leistung so 20gb?Dann mach den erst gar nicht!


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich glaube nun auch zu verstehen, warum SSDLife und Windows verschiedenen Werte beim "Free Space" angeben. Zumindest bei der Vertex 2. Die komprimiert ja die Daten. Das weiß Windows ja nicht und nimmt also an, dass:

"Freier Speicher" = "Gesamtgröße der SSD" - "beschriebene Datein"

gilt. Das ist ja nicht so. Kann also durchaus sein, dass SSDLife den "wirklichen" Wert erkennen kann. Ist nur ne Theorie, klingt aber recht logisch und würde den Unterschied erklären 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mal ne Zwischenfrage: zB die Vertex 2 wird ja als "gut" empfohlen. Bei Tests hat die so um die 200MB/s beim Lesen und 100MB/s beim schreiben. In den Produktdaten steht aber was von 286/275MB/s - wie kommt es zu diesen Werten, und kommt es vor, dass ein Hersteller, der "ehrlicherweise" für's Schreiben zB 150MB/s angibt dann auch wirklich 150MB/s erreicht und an sich dann die bessere SSD bietet? ^^

Oder sind die Angaben die Maximalwert und dann an sich doch "o.k", zB hier: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2010/test-ocz-vertex-2/4/#abschnitt_atto hat die vertex 2 ja ab 8kb dann sehr wohl über 200MB/s ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also beim Sandforce Kontroller hängt die Geschwindigkeit sehr stark davon ab was für Daten er Übertragen soll. Wenn er sie wie beim ATTO Bench optimal Kompremieren kann, dann kann er natürlich seine volle Leistung entfallen.


----------



## Nyuki (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich kann Parted Secure Erase nicht ausführen.Wollte eigetnlich nur mal schauen was das Programm so kann.Der OCZ Meister da im Forum meinte ich sollte zum erasen von SF Controller nun das Programm nehmen und damit die unterfuntion Secure Erase benutzen.Ich bekomme es noch nicht mal gestartet.Wenn was sein sollte nehme ich wieder HDDerase.Ich hoffe nur das der Effekt bein erasen der gleiche bleibt und nicht das Parted Magic auf einmal besser erased wie auch immer.Oh Gott ich sehe es schon kommen.Bzw auch bei Corsair wird dies empfohlen.Vieleicht Marketing da es jetzt noch umsonst ist.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

O.k, aber wenn jetzt halt ein Hersteller schreibt "270MB" und der andere "150MB", kann es dann trotzdem sein, dass die im Schnitt beide um die 130MB/s haben?

Ach ja: und kommt es vor, dass vom gleichen Modell die Version mit zB 80 GB Kapazität nennenswerte Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zu dem gleichen Modell mit zB 160GB hat? Oder kann man davon ausgehen "Test der Corsair Force 60GB ergab 150MB/s beim Lesen" => die Force mit 120GB wird auch in dem Bereich liegen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Beim Sandforce Kontroller ist die Größe nicht entscheidend, ob 60, 120 oder 256 sind alle im Prinzip gleich schnell. Beim Interlink oder Bearfood, Intel Kontoller sieht es da erheblich anders aus.
Zu den Hersteller Angaben, ist halt schwer mit einander zu vergleichen da die anderen Kontroller nicht komprimieren. Es kann allerdings Daten geben wo eine SSD mit SF Controller genauso schnell ist wie eine SSD mit Bearfood Kontroller wo der Hersteller nur 130MB/s als Geschwindigkeit angibt.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jop, pauschalisieren kann man das nicht genau.
Einige geben durschnittswerte an, andere ihre maximalleistung (was natürlich wesentlicher besser aussieht und aus werbezwecken aufch relativ hinterlistig ist).

Und wie Hardy schon sagte kommt es bei den gemeinsamkeiten Leistung/Größe auf den controller an. Den SF controllern ist es offensichtlich scheiss egal, wie groß die platte ist.
Bei meiner crucial hingegen ist die große ssd um einiges schneller als ihre kleine pendantin. ich wusste sogar mal den grund, habs aber vergessen, bzw finde ich die quelle nicht mehr (ich meine es war wiki,...)


@ nyuki
tja dann muss ich wohl mit meiner ssd bei dir vorbeihuschen. aber nicht, dass du und dein pc danach weinen, weil ich wieder gehn muss (ich verschwinde nämlich nur wieder mit der platte  hrhr).


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich glaube nun auch zu verstehen, warum SSDLife und Windows verschiedenen Werte beim "Free Space" angeben. Zumindest bei der Vertex 2. Die komprimiert ja die Daten. Das weiß Windows ja nicht und nimmt also an, dass:
> 
> "Freier Speicher" = "Gesamtgröße der SSD" - "beschriebene Datein"
> 
> ...



manchmal frag ich mich schon ob meine post überhaupt noch 
beachtet werden 
Warum SSDlife was anderes als Windows anzeigt hab ich schon 
vor paar seiten erklärt.
Windows rechnet im 8 System, SSDlife im 10 system.
Also das alte prob mit gb und gib


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja du verlangst ja wohl net, dass er sich nochmal 220 seiten durchliest um vllt 2 zu finden wo das angesprochen wird.
oder steht das vorn mi ersten post?

ps: hast den ersten post ja ganz schön verändert. hab ich bestimmt 4 wochen net reingeguckt. fein jemacht


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

danke^^

ne aber er hat schon mal gefragt, bzw war ein post drüber oder drunter.
Sollte man also mitbekommen haben ^^


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hm ne hab ich tatsächlich nicht mitbekommen. Manchmal bin ich ganz schön Brain-AFK -.-"





roheed schrieb:


> [...]Windows rechnet im 8 System, SSDlife im 10 system.
> Also das alte prob mit gb und gib


Das war aber auch keine geistige Höchstleistung: 8er System? Windows rechnet doch nicht im Octadezimal?? Oder bin ich da nun total daneben? Dachte Windows verwendet das Binärsystem?


----------



## Nyuki (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Der Kompressionstest von ASSBench.Verlangt der auch so viel ab von meiner SSD wie die anderen tests?


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich denke der wird in etwas das gleiche an GB brauchen wie die anderen Tests auch, vllt sogar mehr, da verschiedene Größen getestet werden.

Das müsste roheed nachher aber mal nachgucken in SSDlife, meine C300 wird von dem Prog net unterstützt.


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@mojo
ich weiß nur noch das du mit im boot warst wo ma seitenweise 
drüber diskutiert haben warum SSDlife was anders anzeigt als Windows^^
ja mit dem 8 meinte ich dualsystem, binärsystem oder wie sich 
der mist nochmal nennen mag^^Auf jeden fall im 1byte = 8 bits
und nicht 10bits (von mir zehner system genannt)

@nyki/vaykir
Ne kann ich leider nicht nachschaun.
Die SF SSD geben die read/write werte nicht in echtzeit an, 
sonder sind scheinbar im 64gb Modus "getriggert".
Soll heißen der SMART werte read/write wird nur 
alle paar tage aktualliesiert. SSDlife liest nur den Smart wert aus
und zählt nicht selbständig mit, auch wenn man das meinen könnte.
Vorteil : wenn man sich ne gebrauchte SSD kauft, kann man 
theoretisch sogar nachschaun was der vorbesitzter damit angestellt hat XD

aber eins steht fest, der komprimierungstest friest auch ein paar GB!


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Und wie Hardy schon sagte kommt es bei den gemeinsamkeiten Leistung/Größe auf den controller an. Den SF controllern ist es offensichtlich scheiss egal, wie groß die platte ist.
> Bei meiner crucial hingegen ist die große ssd um einiges schneller als ihre kleine pendantin. ich wusste sogar mal den grund, habs aber vergessen, bzw finde ich die quelle nicht mehr (ich meine es war wiki,...)



Grund: 
Die anbindung der Flashzellen an den Controller.
je größer die SSD desto mehr Speicherchips und daher mehr paraleliesrung möglich. 
In eine SSD steckt nichts anderes als nen raid von Einzelnen chips dahinter.


1 zelle = von mir aus 10mb/s
2 zellen = 20mb/s
4 zellen = 40mb/s
usw.

Die Sandforce SSD gleichen das halbwegs gut durch die komprimierung aus.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @mojo
> ich weiß nur noch das du mit im boot warst wo ma seitenweise
> drüber diskutiert haben warum SSDlife was anders anzeigt als Windows^^
> ja mit dem 8 meinte ich dualsystem, binärsystem oder wie sich
> ...



Tschuldige das ich mich einmische.
Aber so ist das nicht.
Der "Umrechenfehler" kommt von woanders.

Es werden nicht für ein Byte 10 Bit genommen statt 8.
Denn sonst würde der Rechenfehler ja um dem Faktor 4 Entsprechen 
2 hoch 8 = 256
2 hoch 10 = 1024  - also 4 mal so viel.

Folgendes passiert:
Anstatt 1 Kilobyte = 1024 Byte ("2 hoch 10" - was der korrekten Rechnung entsprechen würde)
wird 1 Kilobyte = 1000 Byte gerechnet ("10 hoch 3").
Und dann auch bei Megabyte mal 1000 anstatt 1024 usw.
Das leppert sich bis zu aktuellen TB-Laufwerken.

Deswegen wurde ja auch "Kibibyte" etc. eingeführt.
Byte ? Wikipedia


----------



## Nyuki (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich habe gerade SSdLife .13 Beta draufgespielt.Angeblich habe ich 59.9 Gb Frei lol und nicht mehr 2.9GB.Das kann Programm kann in der Tat sehr nützlich sein beim Kauf gebrauchter SSD's aber das war's auch.


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@Eol_Ruin *
jo du magst schon recht haben...wie auch immer man es rechnen mag 
Auf jeden fall denk ich das jeder weiß worum es geht *

@Nyuki* 
Jo so hammer wie es auf den ersten blick scheint ist dann SSDlife auch nicht.
Wenn man sich ein wenig auskennt, reicht einem auch CrystalDiskInfo.
Das liest das gleiche aus wie SSDlife. Aber SSDlife hat es user Freundlicher aufgelistet!

*@Herbboy*
Ich weiß das die Hersteller angaben echt ein wenig verwieren!
Ich versuche es nochmal für dich aufzusplitten.

Sandforce SSD Komprimieren ihre Daten "on the Fly"
Das ganze sieht dann ca. so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht gut, dass die Leistung zunimmt, je besser die Daten Komprimierbar sind. Alle SF SSD Hersteller geben natürlich den besten wert an nicht den schlechtesten. Ist ja auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar oder?^^ CDM (10%) zeigt die schlechtesten Werte an, ATTO die besten und somit sind dass dann auch die Herstellerangaben (100% komprimierbar) Die Realität wird immer irgendwo dazwischen sein!


***************

Und so sieht das ganze bei Crucial, Intel und co. aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke man sieht gut, dass diese SSD NICHT komprimieren und die DAten 1:1 auf die SSD schreiben. Daher kann man da sagen, dass die Herstellerangaben auch der späteren selber gemessenen Realität entsprechen. Egal ob ATTO oder CDM.

**************

Natürlich könnte man jetzt sagen, SF SSD "schummelt" ein wenig. Der Meinung bin ich an sich auch bis zu einem gewissen grad. Bin mir anfangs auch "verarscht" vorgekommen warum meine werte so von den Herstellerangaben abweichen. Aber die werte die CDM ausspuckt entsprechend halt genauso wenig der Realität wie die ATTO werte. Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.  Fairer Weise sollte man meiner Meinung nach beide werte Angeben, also worst und beste werte... Aber nu gut was willst machen. Ist doch in jeder Branche so, dass Werte "geschönt" werden. Oder gibt es einen da draußen die Spritverbrauch angaben von den Herstellern noch für voll nehmen?! Ich sag nur nen Porsche kann man unter 10 liter fahren uvm. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@Herbboy*
> Ich weiß das die Hersteller angaben echt ein wenig verwieren!
> Ich versuche es nochmal für dich aufzusplitten.


 
Jo, danke für die auführlöiche Aufklärung


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YSPZet4Sos

*Sodele Jungs, 
hat mal wieder zu viel "Zeit" und hab an einem neuen
nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Trailer gebastelt^^ 
Nach X Stunden suchen nach ner Passenden Background Mucke 
ist es dieser etwas sinnlose Text geworden 

Sche**** = HDD *​


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Eol_Ruin: Danke mir ist durchaus bekannt wie dieser "Rechenfehler" (ich nenne es Kundenverarsche) entsteht. Deswegen war ich ja auch so verwirrt, als mir roheed was vom Octadezimalsystem erzählen wollte....

@roheed: Schöner Trailer. Aber wo bleibt die Action?


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> @roheed: Schöner Trailer. Aber wo bleibt die Action?


Die hab ich hier eingebaut XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3EGEvbMBYQ
oder hier ...^^
YouTube - Call Of Duty 4 | Xavier Naidoo Alle Männer müssen kämpfen


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmm also der zweite bench sieht irgendwie verdächtig nach meinem shot aus 

und irgendwo her kenne ich den satz, den der kerl im hintergrund labert... aber woher!?


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Hmm also der zweite bench sieht irgendwie verdächtig nach meinem shot aus


da könntest du sogar verdächtig recht haben XD



> und irgendwo her kenne ich den satz, den der kerl im hintergrund labert... aber woher!?


Denke das er sicher aus nem Film stammt...Ich hab ihn aber aus nem "musik"- Album.
Top die wette gilt, wer das errät kriegt wieder nen virtuelles Bier von mir gezahlt XD


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich mag kein Bier, also mache ich net mit.


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm dann kann ich dir nur noch einen Kaffee und nen klapps auf den hinterkopf anbieten


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kaffee is auch mist. Ich bin eher der Rum oder Wein-Säufer!


----------



## biggiman (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hi, diese woche ist beim MM diese hier im Angebot was ist davon als systemplatte zu halten??

 Kingston SSDnow v100 64GB für 89.12€

Zitat der PCGH:

Das Einsteigermodell mit 64 GByte schafft auch eine sequentielle Leserate von bis zu 250 MByte/s, die sequentielle Schreibrate beträgt jedoch maximal 145 MByte/s.


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

für knapp 10€ mehr kriegst schon eine modernere Sandforce SSD.
Die Kingston ist nicht schlecht, kann aber mit den SF SSD nicht mehr mithalten im Alltag.


----------



## biggiman (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Aber kommt nicht oft vor das MM billiger ist als so mancher Online Händer 

Du machst zwar grundsätzlich mit der Kingston auch nichts falsch, 
aber muss jeder selber wissen ob man die paar € für ne SF SSD ausgeben bereit ist.


----------



## jokipa (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich habe mich entschieden und werde mir nun doch schon eine SSD kaufen. Wenn dann die neuen kommen und auch finanzierbar sind, wandert die "alte" SSD in mein Laptop. 
Also welche würdet ihr mir da empfehlen. 
Die OZ Vertex2 120GB für 180€
oder die Crucial C300 128GB für 197€ ?

SATA III wäre bei mir über die Karte Asus U3S6.


----------



## Nyuki (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



jokipa schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich entschieden und werde mir nun doch schon eine SSD kaufen. Wenn dann die neuen kommen und auch finanzierbar sind, wandert die "alte" SSD in mein Laptop.
> Also welche würdet ihr mir da empfehlen.
> Die OZ Vertex2 120GB für 180€
> oder die Crucial C300 128GB für 197€ ?
> ...



Crucial C300 *128GB* für 197€.Auf Sata II


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Crucial C300 *128GB* für 197€.Auf Sata II


 
Indeed.

Und schmeiss die Sata 6gb/s karte wieder raus. die brauchste eh net.


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wenn ich jetzt auch noch was sag, steht es 2:1 
Daher lass ich es ^^

btw, 
ich hab gestern ein neues Projekt ins Leben gerufen...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ad-der-ssd-high-score-performance-thread.html

Ihr seit alle Herzlich eingeladen, dort mitzumachen. Insbesondere *Marvin82 *mit der womöglich schnellsten SF SSD hier im Forum


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> wenn ich jetzt auch noch was sag, steht es 2:1
> Daher lass ich es ^^


 
was willst denn sagen? trau dich!
ich bin eh auf nyuki-chans seite


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo ist mir schon klar^^

ihr zwei gegen meine empfehlung ...so war das gemeint XD

Ich halte Die vertex 2 für das ausgewogenere Produkt und die paar € wären mir
für die gebotene "mehrleistung" nicht wert.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ich mir für mein Benchtable noch ne GSkill Phoenix hole...
Aber hab gerade 2 Mainboards und 6 CPUs gekauft... deswegen warte ich glaube noch Geburtstag und neue Gehaltsabrechnung ab


----------



## KaitoKid (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Vaykir
Ich will ja jetzt nix sagen, aber du bist echt verrückt;D


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wieso? das sind alte sachen gewesen, deswegen hört sich das teurer an als es ist. cpus netmal 50 euro zusammen. aber ne zweite, kleine ssd wird auf jeden fall noch kommen.


----------



## jokipa (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wieso die U3S6 rausschmeißen? 
Erstens brauche ich die öfters für USB 3, um öfters mal nen Backup auf meinem externen Datengrab zu machen und spätestens wenn die neuen Controller kommen mit bis zu 500 Mbps wird sich das Ding doch wohl lohnen, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok für usb3 gehts wohl, aber sata 6gb/s is atm noch eher regen als segen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meim MM gibts jetzt die Kingston V100 64GB mit JMicron Controller um 90€
Laut diversen Tests - unter anderem hier
Hardwareluxx - Test: Kingston SSDNow V100 128 GB mit JMF618-Controller
soll sie gar nicht so schlecht sein.

Wenn ich die Preisdifferenz bedenke:
Kingston V100 64GB  --  90€  (MM lieht auf dem Weg von Arbeit)
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB  --  110€ + Versand & Nachnahme  --> über 120€
oder beim Örtlichen Händler 116€

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Kingston V100?
In der aktuellen PCGH ist sie zwar nicht in dern vorderen Plätzen.
Wenn man aber die Preisdifferenz von ca 26-30€ gegenüber der Vertex 2 mit einbezieht eigentlich ganz gut oder?

Hier der Prospekt:
http://www.mediamarkt-cdn.de/multim...e_toshiba_satellite_c660-10e/pdf/prospekt.pdf


PS:
Falls jemand was weiß - bitte bis 15 Uhr schreiben - würd die SSD dann auf dem Heimweg mitnehmen.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also wenn ich mir den Test so angucken ist der mehrpreis für ne vertex2 gerechtfertigt. allein die fehlende unterstützung von NCQ wär schon nen grund sie nicht zu kaufen.

SSD mit Sandforce Controller sind auch in deren Fazit die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir den Test so angucken ist der mehrpreis für ne vertex2 gerechtfertigt. allein die fehlende unterstützung von NCQ wär schon nen grund sie nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> SSD mit Sandforce Controller sind auch in deren Fazit die bessere Wahl.



Ja - allerdings war damals der Preis noch höher (umgerechnet auf die 128GB Version warens 100€ für 64GB anstatt 90€ aktuell).

Die Vertex kostet immerhin fast 30% mehr incl Lieferung.
Merkt man den Unterschied im täglichen Betrieb als Systemplatte?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das müsste dir einer beantworten, der nen direkten vergleich machen kann.
Ich könnte auch nur raten und würde auf "nein" plädieren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Das müsste dir einer beantworten, der nen direkten vergleich machen kann.
> Ich könnte auch nur raten und würde auf "nein" plädieren.



Hab mich nun auch dagegen entschieden.
Und zwar aus folgendem Grund:
Die 64GB Version hat eine viel geringere Write-Leistung als die 128GB-Version:
Kingston Technology Company - SSDNow Product Information - SSDNow V100 Drive

Aber getestet wurde die 128GB.

Das würde bedeuten das die 64er Version beim schreiben noch um einiges langsamer ist. 

Schade - wird wohl doch die Vertex 2.


----------



## guna7 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich habe auch die Vertex 2 und bin damit voll zufrieden. Übrigens ist bei der 2,5" Variante ein 3,5" Adapter dabei!


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@eol_ruin
Hehe Lustig, genau eine seite davor hat ma dein thema schon mal ^^ 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

Vlt bringt dir der vergleich mehr...
Du fragst uns grad, ob es sich noch lohnt nen q6600 zu kaufen. Die SF SSD ist zum vergleich ein i5

Und was sagst?! Würdest du nur um paar € zu sparen immer noch
zum q6600 greifen oder doch lieber den i5 nehmen? 
Auch wenn sicher beide im Alltag wohl die gleiche Leistung bringen werden.


BTW, 
Mein kollege hat gestern seine Sandy Bridge Plattform erhalten und 
aufgebaut XD Werd ihn wohl am WE besuchen gehen und paar SSD bench mitbringen


----------



## Zaucher (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da ich doch noch nicht so viel Ahnung in Sachen SSD habe, frag ich hier lieber nochmal nach.
Ich habe vor einer meiner GTX 480 zu verkaufen und dafür eine OCZ RevoDrive X2 PCI-Express SSD zu holen.
Was haltet ihr von der SSD? Bringt diese Karte viel Leistung für ihr Geld?

Mir ist es wichtig, keine S-ATA Kabel mehr im Sys zu haben. Bis jetzt hab ich nur 2 Western Digital HDDs.

Restliches Sys:

I7@ 3,7 Ghz
12 GB Dominator GT
Evga Classified

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Stingray93 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Da ich doch noch nicht so viel Ahnung in Sachen SSD habe, frag ich hier lieber nochmal nach.
> Ich habe vor einer meiner GTX 480 zu verkaufen und dafür eine OCZ RevoDrive X2 PCI-Express SSD zu holen.
> Was haltet ihr von der SSD? Bringt diese Karte viel Leistung für ihr Geld?
> 
> ...



Darf man fragen wieso?
die teile sind einfach viel zu teuer.
100GB für 367€ ...und für 180€ bekommst ne OCZ Vertex 2 mit 120GB.

Zumal sich die kleinen SSD´s super im Gehäuse verstecken lassen.
Meine liegt hinter dem Mainboard Tray

Edit:
Du könntest dir auch einfach ne E-Sata / USB 3.0 Karte(wenn dein Board das net hat) kaufen und deine Festplatten extern verbauen.
Sparst Geld und hast keine S-ata Kabel mehr im Case.


----------



## biggiman (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einer meiner GTX 480 zu verkaufen und dafür eine OCZ RevoDrive X2 PCI-Express SSD zu holen.



Was willst du für die 480haben ?


----------



## Zaucher (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab ein Server Cube Gehäuse...Lian Li 343B. Dabei wollte ich beide Laufwerktrays entfernen und einfach so irgendwo hinkleben will ich eine SSD auch nicht, desshalb die Revodrive.

Was haltet ihr von der SSD?


----------



## Nyuki (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed
Warum würdest du dich für die Vertex 2 e 120 GB für 180 Euro entscheiden?Die Crucial ist nur 17 Euro teurer.Wenn man die richtigen Treiber gefunden hat 4K = 30/mb Lesen.Das schafft die 120 vertex e niemals.
Ich wollte eigentlich noch schreiben das SF-1200 im Vergleich zum Marvel kein trim unterstützt.Ich habe in einigen Foren gelesen das SF-1200 mit Sata .275 doch Trim unterstützt.Angeblich wenn man grosse Datein 20gb+ auf der SSD löscht.Dann sollte man danach das Lade Lämpchen beobachten.Beim AMD Sata .275 der auch in der Inf datei Trim nun unterstützt behaupten einige das es funktioniert.Nach dem löschen geht das Lämpchen an = Trim wird aktiv.Ich will es erst gar nicht testen.Ich warte 6 Monate dann mach ich einen Bench und teile euch das mit.

Auch wenn SF-1200 doch angeblich Trim unterstützt würde ich mich für Crucial entscheiden.Da sollten auf gar keinen Fall die Schreibwerte einbrechen + sie ist schneller.17 Euro mehr dafür + 0 Probleme + Leistung Pur.
Voll durcheinander geschrieben.Aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine 

P.S.Laut aussagen tests soll die C300 128 so schnell sein wie die C300 256.?Noch einen Grund mehr die 128er zu kaufen


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nee, die C300 128GB ist definitiv langsamer als der große Bruder. Deswegen habe ich mir auch die Vertex 2 geholt, stand vor nem guten Monat ja vor der gleichen Entscheidung 

@Zaucher: Die Leistung der RevoDrive ist nicht schlechter als die einer "normalen" SSD, aber auch nicht wesentlich besser. Wenn Du aber unbedingt keine SATA Platte mehr haben möchtest / haben kannst und Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann kannst Du schon zugreifen  (Hast ohnehin kaum Optionen)


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja also die leseleistung dürfte in etwas die gleiche sein, nur von dem schreibwerten unterscheiden die 3 verschiedenen größen sich von einander.


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Leut...ich habe mich verliebt XD Und zwar in einen i7-2600k
den ich heute ausgibig testen konnte!

4,5 ghz mit dem *Boxed *Kühler sind doch echt krank!
Hatten zum vergleich einen q9450 und es war eine Leistungsteigerung 
von über 100% zu vermelden .... 

13 min Rendern vs. 4,45 min @ FullHD 3D Video Rendern @ Magix Video Deluxe 17

vlt verfasse ich noch was hier im Forum...dann las ich es euch natürlich wissen


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed im Benchmark Thread: Oha der Herr hat Ansprüche!? Warum denn keine Formatierungen? AutoCopyTool? Dein Beispiel ist dann aber auch nicht gut - so in rot


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Weil ich wirklich nur Copy Paste mache ^^
Wenns ne formatierung hat muß ich die dann von hand löschen...
Net weil ich das nicht möchte, sondern der BB - Code "Tabelle" Probs damit hat.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hm komisch, wenn ich da copy&paste mache, dann übernimmt der keine Formatierung. Zur Not kann ich Dir wirklich nur das Wundermittel "Windows Editor" empfehlen. Löscht sämtliche Formatierungen immer zuverlässig xD


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmm normal verlier ich in den meisten fällen auch die Formatierung...
Aber halt in deinem FAll warum auch immer nicht  

habs dann von hand angepasst und dachte ich erwähn es einfach mal.
Falls der Thread an fahrt aufnehmen sollte, wird es auch nicht mehr lustig
jeden zweiten zu editieren  

Ist dir aufgefallen das überall --> | <-- als trennzeichen verlangt wird?^^
Drei mal darfst raten warum XD


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Weil es ein Phallussymbol ist?


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Phallussymbol


Was fürn ding ?! ^^ Es ist das Trennzeichen für die Tabelle im BB Code


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache...
Hier gehts zum Mini-Review vom i7-2600k

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...fahrungsbericht-zum-neuen-intel-i7-2600k.html

und besucht weiterhin fleißig meinen zweiten SSD thread 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ad-der-ssd-high-score-performance-thread.html


----------



## vidman (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so hab nun heute meine OCZ Vertex 2 120GB bekommen 

gleich mal angeschlossen, Win 7 nach Elementardraches Anleitung konfiguriert und gebencht.

So siehts aus... die 4K Werte sind verglichen mit den Beispielen ja doch recht mau oder sind da 7MB/s Schwankungen möglich?


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du kannst noch den Intel RST draufmachen. 
Bringt auch noch paar punkte...

Ich sehe du hast kein OC...Das macht auch schon paar mb/s aus.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sooo!

Hab jetzt die Vertex 2 drinnen.
Wollte als erstes schauen ob die Firmware aktuell ist.
Auf der Homepage von OCZ gibts ja als aktuellste die 1.24

Und nun folgendes.

Die OCZ Toolbox sagt mir das meine SSD die Firmwareversion 1.27 hat 

Ja wie denn jetzt


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die HP hängt da hinterher...Mit anderen worten,
du hast die neuste die es zur zeit gibt.

Wir warten auf benches


----------



## XentroX (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo Jungs.
Habe heute meine Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB bekommen.
Natürlich erstmal rangesteckt (AHCI ist ativiert bzw war aktiviert) und Win7x64 installiert. Lief auch alles gut.
So dann habe ich mal, die gängigen benchmarks ausprobiert...
Und wie ich finde ist die Schreibrate irgentwie nicht ganz korrekt. Sie überschreitet nicht die 109.9 MB/s , was ich sehr komisch finde. Habe mal die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achso mein System:
Q6600@3.00GHz
GIGABYTE X48-DS5
4GB OCZ 1066MHz
MSI HD 4870OC


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die schreib Werte hängen auch sehr stark mit dem verbauten Chipsatz und CPU zusammen aber ich kann sagen das dein Werte beim schreiben und lesen völlig in Ordnung sind! Also alles roger bei dir.


----------



## XentroX (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also wird dann wahrscheinlich am intel chipsatz liegen. Habe die SSD auch nochmal an den anderen Controller der auf dem Board ist gesteckt (2 anders farbige ports) und da sind die lese- sowie schreibraten nochmal weniger.
Ist eh nich mehr lange, dann kommt die Sandy Bridge ins Haus. Dann schau ich mal wie es dann ausschaut.

Danke für deine Antwort

Gruß


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

PCGames hat die Extrememory XLR8 Plus im test gehabt....

Extrememory XLR8 Plus im Test: Schnelle SSD mit Sandforce-Controller zum fairen Preis - ssd



> In der Praxisleistung jedoch liegen die Corsair-, OCZ- und Gskill-Modelle drei bis vier Sekunden vor XLR8 Plus und Teradrive.


Soviel zum thema FW mit den höheren IOPS vs. normale IOPS.
Wobei 3 sekunden ja wohl wirklich vernachlässigbar sind.


----------



## boffing (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ XentroX
hatte ziemlich exakt die selben werte wie du mit dem msahci treiber gehabt. mit dem intel rapid storage technologie treiber hab ich jetzt höhere werte - vor allem im 4k bereich.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So - meine ersten Benchmarks mit der neuen OCZ Vertex 2.
Gebencht mit dem MS AHCI-Treiber.

Hoffe die Werte sind im Rahmen.
Gegenüber diversen anderen Benches hier im Forum sind die Werte teilweise ein klein wenig niedriger.
Kann das an der SB710 liegen?
Wäre es sinnvoll mal den AMD-Treiber zu versuchen - nur unterstützt der bei der SB710 halt kein Trim.

Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen


----------



## vidman (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich komme bei 4K einfach nicht über 15 MB/s Read jedoch auf stolze 75MB/s Write trotz den jetzt installierten RST Treibern... CPU auf 3,5 Ghz getaktet


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Hoffe die Werte sind im Rahmen.
> Gegenüber diversen anderen Benches hier im Forum sind die Werte teilweise ein klein wenig niedriger.
> Kann das an der SB710 liegen?
> Wäre es sinnvoll mal den AMD-Treiber zu versuchen - nur unterstützt der bei der SB710 halt kein Trim.


Deine werte sind soweit im grünen bereich...
Die SB710 ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt, neue benchmark rekorde aufzustellen 
Ich würde den AMD treiber nicht drauf machen in der verbindung mit der SB710-
Hat bei den meisten probleme gemacht. Aber testen kannst es ja alle mal.
Wenn der treiber rumzickt schmeiß ihn wieder runter. Aber erwarte dir keine 
spürbaren vorteile durch den AMD SATA treiber 



> Ich komme bei 4K einfach nicht über 15 MB/s Read jedoch auf stolze 75MB/s Write trotz den jetzt installierten RST Treibern... CPU auf 3,5 Ghz getaktet


Hast du die stromsparfunktionen deaktiviert? 
Ich hatte den eindruck, dass im idle mode der i7 die werte es nicht
rausreisen...Oder man legt etwas lasst an oder man deaktiviert vorübergehend
die Stromsparfunktionen und bencht dann.


----------



## Stingray93 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wieso zeigt SSDlife eig. manchmal Werte für "Last 7 days" an und mal nicht?



Irgendwie brauch ich für meinen HTPC auch eine SSD, die HDD ist so laut 

(Falls es jmd interessiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ys-htpc-fertig-massig-bilder-schaut-rein.html 
gibt einige Bilder, und ist sicher außergewöhnlich...so ein HTPC im TV Schrank  )


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das kommt immer drauf an wie aktuell deine SMART-Werte sind, da SSDLife seine Infos daraus bezieht. Bei mir zeigt er meistens auch nichts an. Im BIOS bekomme ich zudem in letzter Zeit oft die Meldung "SMART failed". Steht immer direkt unter der SSD wenn der SATA-Controller bootet... Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das soll?


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Wieso zeigt SSDlife eig. manchmal Werte für "Last 7 days" an und mal nicht?


Ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen.Früher mit den indilix Controller ging es immer, 
seit den SF SSD ging es dann wieder nicht mehr. Keine ahnung, find ich aber auch weiter nicht schlimm. PS, sieht echt nice aus dein HTPC! Werd ihn mir gleich nochmal im detail anschaun.



> Im BIOS bekomme ich zudem in letzter Zeit oft die Meldung "SMART failed". Steht immer direkt unter der SSD wenn der SATA-Controller bootet... Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das soll



hatte ich auch auf meinem Gigabyte Board...hab ich leider nur nach nem Bios Update wegbekommen.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bios ist leider schon aktuell -.-"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach mach dir keine Kopf wegen den SMART Werten, das ist so ne Sache mit dem SF Controller. SMART ist eigentlich immer noch für ne HDD ausgelegt und wenn dein Bios nicht optimiert wurde für eine SSD interpretiert es win7 immer noch sehr oft falsch.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sei froh, dass bei dir überhaupt nen bisschen steht.
die crucial dinger haben gar kein smart support. da siehste nur wie oft das ding an und aus ging.


----------



## narcosubs (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,
vielen Dank erstmal für Eure informative Anleitung.
Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal mit dem Thema befasst und mir die Supertalent Teradrive CT 120 GB gekauft, deren Werte ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten will :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt möchte ich natürlich von Euch hören, daß alles o.k. ist  

Naja, die Schreibwerte scheinen mir im Vergleich zur nahezu baugleichen Extrememory ziemlich niedrig zu sein.
Könnte das daran liegen, daß ich die Indizierung für die Suche auf meine HDD umgeleitet habe?

Mein System:

Q9550 @ stock
HD6950
Asus P5Q
Samsung HD103UJ 1TB
4GB DDR-800
Win7 HP 64bit

Schönen Start in die Woche wünscht
Christian


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Glaube mich daran erinnern zu können, dass die ST etwas schwachbrüstig war, was schreibwerte anging. ansonsten passen die werte aber ganz gut.

Kannst dir ja auch mal einige test angucken.

Mein tipp:
schließ die mal an den sata 6gb/s controller an und installier dann den aktuellsten marvell treiber
(haha, sofern dein board das überhaupt hat, seh ich gerade.)


heir gibts übrigends nen relativ aktuellen test von der kingston v100 um die es letzte woche ging:



> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...ssdnow-v100-128-gb-mit-jmf618-controller.html


----------



## mojoxy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Der wiederum unsere Aussagen von letzer Woche bestätigt


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ narcosubs

die werte sind völlig im rahmen, musst dir keine gedanken machen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hat von euch schonmal Jemand so eine SSD eingesetzt?

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » Mach Xtreme Technology Starter Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 32GB

Irgendwie würde mich mal interessieren, wie so eine Low-End SSD performt. 

Wäre eventuell was für meine "retro" platform.


----------



## narcosubs (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen !

Vaykir, SATA 3 hat das P5Q natürlich nicht  *ts,ts,ts*


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@ narcosubs*
Hi, vielen dank für deinen Beitrag...
Dein BEnch ist auch auf der Startseite eingeflossen. 
Deine Werte liegen im grünen bereich, wie es aussieht rennt sie allerdings
schon in richtung "schreibwerteeinbruch" hinnein...dagegen hilft nur secure erase.
Aber mach dich nicht verrückt, lohnt sich meiner meinung nach nicht. Bringt nur was
beim benchen.

EDIT:::


> Könnte das daran liegen, daß ich die Indizierung für die Suche auf meine HDD umgeleitet habe?


Kann nichts damit zu tun haben!
*
@vaykir*
Lol die Kingston kann ja nicht mal den NCQ befehl verarbeiten XD
Naja, bleibt dabei...vorher würd ich mir 10mal lieber ne SF SSD kaufen.
Die paar eure wären es mir nicht wert so ne alte technik zu kaufen.

*@AMDFan2005*
Wer soll sich so ne gurke in seinen desktop verbauen ?! XD
Ich denke für nen HTPC ganz ok, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich würde Dir auch raten lieber 10€ mehr zu investieren und Dir ne "richtige" SSD zu kaufen. Empfehlungen findest Du ja genügend auf der Startseite


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@all*

Zwischenbericht TRIM selbstversuch...

Auch nach drei wochen hat sich bei mir und Hulkhardy1 
durch das deaktivieren von TRIM keine Leistungseinbussen 
bemerkbar gemacht...der Test geht noch eine woche.
Das Ergebnis ist allerdings jetzt schon mehr als eindeutig.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmm sehr interessant jedenfalls.
Würde mich aber interessieren, wie das bei non sf controller ssd ist.


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

laut einigen quellen im Internet reagieren diese empfindlicher auf 
das fehlende TRIM...

Aber man muß auch immer bedenken, 
die schreibwerte brechen auch nur bei den SF SSD ein.
Und das mit oder ohne TRIM. Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, 
wenn sie etwas aggressiver trimmen würden. 
Finde beim entpacken von Archiven merkt man es schon 
leicht das die SSD langsamer wurde!


----------



## narcosubs (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo roheed,
also Schreibwerteeinbruch kann nicht sein, hab sie gestern erst installiert.


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Spielt (leider) keine rolle.
Meine war schon ab werk auf dem untersten wert!
Habs nur mit SE wieder auf neu zustand gebracht.

kannst dir mal SSDlife anschaun...(post es am besten auch gleich)
vlt hast ne "Rückläufer" SSD abgestaubt.


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

stimmt, der sf controller pendelt sich sehr schnell auf einen verhältnismäßig niedrigen wert ein.
das ist aber von sf so gewollt und soll die lebensdauer erhöhen.


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop, 
aber normal dauert das schon länger als ein tag 

bei mir hats nicht mal nen monat gehalten nach dem reset.
Sag mal, aus welchem forum kommst du?^^
Scheinst shcon nen plan zu haben was du da erzählst


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

kommt ein wenig auf die beanspruchung an, aber es kann durchaus auch sehr schnell gehen.

dann bleiben die werte aber doch sehr konstant.
denn wie hier richtig bemerkt wird, der sf controller kommt gut ohne den trim befehl aus.

bin eigentlich im hardwareluxx unterwegs.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

R.I.P. Corsair Force 120GB2!!!! Muss mich erst wieder an ne HDD gewöhnen obwohl es ne F1 und sie für ne HDD sehr schnell ist, trozdem ne Umstellung.


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe, 
da bin ich auch ab und zu unterwegs, 
aber vollkommen passiv, sprich nur als "leser" ^^
Bin hier schon genug ausgelastet als autor und berater^^

Seit dort auch nicht schlecht aufgestellt was das SSD 
forum angeht. Auf der startseite ist sogar was dort 
hin verlinkt 




> R.I.P. Corsair Force 120GB2!!!!


 ?! was ist passiert?


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja, das ssd unterforum ist schon recht groß und wird gut angenommen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Tja ne gute Frage aber ich wusste die ganze Zeit das ich der erste bin der sein SSD schrottet. Heute Morgen hoch gefahren alles ok und dann blue Screen und beim neu Start ging nix mehr. Aus die Maus, morgen in die RMA mal gespannt wie lange das dauert!


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so ein mist...mach grad schon backup. 
ist ja nicht schön was man da von dir hört ^^
Meine Corsair ist ja mehr oder weniger gleich alt.

Meine ist zwar älter, aber du hattest dann gegen 
ende mehr stunden drauf. Hoffentlich war das nur 
ein blöder zufall bei dir. bleib aber an der sache dran .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab sie ja ganz schön gestresst und dann noch Trim abgeschalltet, keine Ahnung ob das was damit zu tun hatte aber hab ja garantie drauf. Glaub mir besser so als wenn du sie schonst und sie erst nach zwei Jahren ausfällt und du dann keine Garantie mehr drauf hast. Ist das über mit ner HDD, so ein Bullshit!


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nicht vorhanden sein von TRIM kann ja kein grund für sein die garantie abzulehnen 

weißt du zufällig deine eckdaten von SSDlife kurz vorm verrecken?
Hab jetzt ca. 1000h betriebstunden, 3TB Read, 1,5 TB write

Blöde frage aber so die standard tips wie, 
PC ganz ausmachen, SSD im laufenden betrieb abziehn und anstecken und co hast schon probiert oder?! Wird dir die sSD im Bios schon nicht erkannt oder wie wirkt sich dein problem genau aus?


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Hab vor einem Monat Trim abgeschalltet und mein letztes Fazit lautet hatte bis zum Schluss keine Einbrücher der Schreibrate was mich zu der Erkentnis bringt das SF den Trim Befehl nicht anwendet!


das hätte ich im support forum nicht erwähnt 
die werden gleich das als problem herauspicken!


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

glaube ich nicht, sandforce wirbt ja mehr oder weniger damit, dass sie auch ohne trim nicht einbrechen.

ausserdem basiert das revo drive z.b. auf einem raid0 system und da funktionier trim ja ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Von so spontanen totalausfällen liest man ja schon recht häufig im 
bezug auf SF SSD. Mach auch zum ersten mal im leben regelmässig 
backup weil ich der sache noch nicht blind vertrauen möchte und auch
nicht sollte. Man sieht ja bei hulk wie schnell es rum sein kann.

EDIT: ja weißt du was SF dann mit dem trim anstellt?! nichts oder gar nichts?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne glaub ich nicht, weil sonst dürftest du sie auch nicht mit XP betreiben. Zum Schluss hatte ich so vielleicht ca. 2TB an Daten geschrieben mehr weiß ich nicht mehr. Mein PC fährt nicht mal mehr hoch wenn die SSD dran ist, bleibt im Bios Post Screen hängen.


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Blöde frage aber so die standard tips wie,
> PC ganz ausmachen, SSD im laufenden betrieb abziehn und anstecken und co hast schon probiert oder?! ...


hast auf jeden fall nen abo auf deinen post im support bereich ^^
Bin gespannt was raus kommt. Vermutlich aber nur das du sie einschicken sollst^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also irgendwie hat das ganze System momentan einen Schuss weg, jetzt kann ich nicht mehr im AHCI Modus booten, was soll jetzt das??


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mit deiner hdd?!

*EDIT;;;;
du hast doch mal gemeinst du hast noch nen laptop...
Probier die SSD auf jeden fall noch dort aus bevor du sie unnötig zurück schickst.
*


----------



## Overtown (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

tag
folgendes Prob: ich kriegs nicht hin meine Vertex2 zurückzusetzen. Mit der Toolzbox von OCZ kommt diese frozen Fehlermeldung. OK. Jetzt versuche ich das mit dem bootbaren USB Stick, bekomm es aber nicht hin. Wie kriege ich einen USB stick so hin, daß ich davon booten kann und im DOS lande? Ich habe mal Acronis 2011 bemüht, da bootet er auch vom USB stick, ich lande aber in dem Programm von Acronis, daß er auf den stick packt. Das Programm hat halt die grafische Oberfläche, aber wie komme ich ins DOS?


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das mit dem Frozen status steht auf der startseite wie man das aufhebt.
Probier erst das...Sprich im laufenden betrieb die SSD abziehn und wieder anstecken
dann wird der Frozen status aufgehoben.


----------



## Overtown (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

PN ist raus, danke

Ja, ich hab das mit der OCZ Toolbox gemacht, es kam die frozen Meldung, ich habe den Stromstecker abgezogen. Danach wieder dran, danach war der Rechner nicht mehr ansprechbar für ca. 10 Sekunden, gefolgt von einem bluescreen...


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und nach dem Neustart ging auch nichts mehr? bzw der Frozen status war nicht weg?


----------



## Overtown (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nein, leider nicht
Tool ist da, danke
Stick ist formatiert
HDD Erase draufpacken, rechner runterfahren, SDD und HDD ab, vom stick booten und SDD dran und starten, right?


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

HDD Erase draufpacken,  JOP
rechner runterfahren, jop
SDD und HDD ab, jop
vom stick booten, Jop

*du kannst auch mal auf der startseite schaun, 
wie man sein Bios einstellen muss!*

nach dem booten und anstecken etwas warten und dann hdd erase starten und hoffen.
Wenn das nicht gehen sollte...SSD 2x abstecken!


----------



## Overtown (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Alles klar, danke nochmal
Bios Einstellungen sind soweit klar, IDE und Legacy
Melde mich wenns System wieder läuft


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo kein ding, 
ich bin dann kurz AFK, 
hoffe man hört sich naher nochmal schnell wenn alles geklappt hat


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man mein Rechner will nicht mal mehr booten wen die SSD dran hängt, ne ne die ist hin! Komisch immer wenn ich auf AHCI umstelle sagt er mit kann BS nicht laden. Echt komisch, wenn ich die win7 DVD rein lege und auf reparieren gehen sagt er mir kann kein Problem feststellen, ich kann dann auch ohne Problem auf die HDD zu greifen und ein Wiederherstellungspunkt auswählen. Oh man und wieder ein Rätsel ja ja so ein PC wird nie langweilig!


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das ist so krank dass ich es umbedingt verlinken mußte XD

Intel glaubt: Sandy Bridge-Übertakten kann sogar die Großmutter - cpu, intel, overclocking, sandy bridge

aber die i7-2600k sind wirklich kindergarten zum OC.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also jetzt wirds aber richtig seltsam, die SSD bootet auch nicht vom Marvell Controller den ich extra aktiviert habe aber die HDD bootet jetzt mit AHCI wenn ich sie an den Marvell hänge, kapiert das jemand?


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich blicks grad eh nicht mehr^^
grad hast du gesagt dein PC bleibt im Post hängen
...am marvell kommst du weiteR?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sorry, bin momentan selber ein wenig verwirrt! Also die SSD macht kein muchs weder am Intel noch am Marvell Controller, die ist hin! Die HDD bootet nicht mit AHCI vom Intel Controller aber im IDE Modus. Am Marvel Controller bootet die HDD auch mit AHCI. So jetzt, seltsam oder???


----------



## Overtown (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so ich bin auch wieder da
so will ich meine SSD sehen...

Danke nochmal roheed für deine überragende Hilfe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja, in zwei Wochen isses eh wieder vorbei


----------



## narcosubs (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Melde mich mal kurz zurück.
Ich kann mit SSDlife nichts auffälliges erkennen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich mir als Normalanwender mit begrenztem Zeitkontingent die Reset-Prozedur geben soll, wenn der Zustand in kürzester Zeit wiederhergestellt ist.

Aber von meiner Seite hier noch ein grosses Lob für Euer Forum hier; ist mal ein bischen was anderes als ständig diese "Ich hab die geilste Grafikkarte"-Threads.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich hab die geilste Grafikkarte



Ich hab allerdings die geilste SSD


----------



## thom_cat (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hätte ich auch die 256er, würde ich dich knacken ^^


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie kommsten auf die traumatische Errungenschaft`?


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schau mal in den benchmark thread, bin schon gut dran mit meiner kleinen 64er


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo, aber du wirst auch ne 256er brauchen um dran zu kommen, da ansonsten die beschnittenen Schreibwerte für die Punktzahl nicht ausreichen.
Ich müsste mal nen test mit 5GHz machen.


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sag ich ja 
aber die wird so schnell nicht kommen bei mir.

teste lieber verschiedene modelle für das geld


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Soooo eben bei Arlt gewesen hatten keine Corsair Force 120GB mehr da, am Donnerstag bekomme ich Ersatz! Dann habe ich wieder was zum quälen und das werde ich auch tun.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Richtig so!
Wenn ein Hardwareteil abraucht, wird das zweite um so döller gequält.


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Danke nochmal roheed für deine überragende Hilfe...


Jo kein ding, schön das es am ende doch noch alles reibungslos funktioniert hat.



> Aber von meiner Seite hier noch ein grosses Lob für Euer Forum hier; ist mal ein bischen was anderes als ständig diese "Ich hab die geilste Grafikkarte"-Threads.


DAnke 
Jo der "wer hat den längsten" thread haben wir/ich bewußt von diesem hier abgespalten und ein extra thread für aufgemacht. Deine SSDlife werte sehen soweit ganz normal aus. denke nicht das es ein Rückläufer ist. 



> Dann habe ich wieder was zum quälen und das werde ich auch tun.


Und die ist trotzdem nie und nimmer wegen Überbeanspruchung verreckt!


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

vllt hat er uns verschwiegen, dass er sie als flaschenöffner benutzt hat


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hast du auch mal den kopierbenchmark bei as ssd gemacht mit deiner 256er crucial?


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nö hab ich noch net. soll ich mal?
allerdings is mein system atm bissle fürn pöter. bekomme netmal 600 punkte gebacken, weil ich zu viel auf C: gemacht hab in letzter zeit.


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja, das wäre echt klasse.
hab da nämlich gerade was tolles zum vergleichen im system


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich will auch wieder mit Benchen! Oh dieser Entzug ist schrecklich ich brauch Stoff(SSD).......mein örtlicher Dealer (Arlt) hat mir versprochen das das Material am Donnerstag da ist.


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@thom_cat*
hehe ich sehe grad, 
dass du sogar der autor bist, auf welchen Thread ich auf meiner Startseite verweise ^^

[Guide] Nützliche Tools für SSDs - Forum de Luxx

Nice dich mal kennenzulernen, ist dir echt saugut gelungen!

*@hulk*
Wie?! du hast keine 2 Ersatz SSD für solche Notfälle ?! XD spaß

PS.Wo bleibt vaykir sein bench ? ?


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naja, den thread habe ich leider nur übernommen von morpog.
aber werde es an ihn weitergeben 

muss mich dem thema jetzt aber mal wieder widmen und auf den neusten stand bringen.
hatte aber bis jetzt zu viel mit der netzteil kaufberatung zu tun.

btt:

warte auch auf den bench, will doch sehen, ob die 256gb version mithalten kann


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Legst du dich mit deiner SLC gegen die c300 an?  ?


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

beim kopierbenchmark hab ich da vielleicht sogar eine chance ^^


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja sorry, bei mir läuft der bench nicht durch. kp warum. bricht nachm zweiten ab.

erster bench in 5,5sec, zweiter in 46.... tja hab nur leider kein vergleich. is das gut oder schlecht?

PS: atm sind viel geburtstage, daher gibts von mir net so viel diese und nächste woche.


edit:
moment, jetzt issa durch.

1. 6,36
2. 19,38s
3. 13,76

aber die werte sind gammel, die die ssd atm bissle schwach auffer brust is.


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bei meiner k5 sieht es so aus:

1. 7,63
2. 14,47
3. 11,1

mit screen


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

__hier sind mal meine werte....Ist recht schwach auf der Brust meine SSD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ich glaubs ja nicht..vaykir führt das ranking immer noch an (P-thread) 
und das obwohl wir jetzt noch ne revo reinbekommen haben auf der top3


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

warts ab, bis ich win7 neu drauf habe und auf 5ghz übertakte.
will die 700!


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe, da hat die k5 eindeutig ihre stärken


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Für ne 64gb ssd echt hammer werte.^^

wäre cool wenn noch jemand mit ner SF SSD den test machen kann. 
Meine werte sind unterirdisch schlecht. Irgendwas bremst mich!
Wenn nicht sogar die sch.... SSD die nicht im vollen speed rennt.

@thom
kennst du das phenomän, das die Corsair nur 150 mb/s seq schafen?!


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

meinst du im lesen oder schreiben?


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

achja vaykir...
hast du im p-thread beschissen?! ^^ 
Der höchste score den ich von dir gefunden habe hatt 654 punkte nicht 655 


edit:
nur lesen! Als ob ich SATA 1 betreiben würde...ist aber eigentlich ausgeschlossen. weil ATTO normal rennt.
bench ist auf der ersten seite...post 6 oder so


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wen hab ich beschossen?

.
.
.

axo beschissen.... man!

öhm... kp hab ich doch vorn gepostet. änders halt um.
solange es bei hwbot keine punkte für festplatten gibt is mir das eh bums


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

habs schon verbessert XD 
war auch kein so ernst gemeinter post ^^


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

denkste meiner?
wenn ich mit johny rede isses ernst, sonst meistens net


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich meine ernst wegen dem einen punkt...ist doch bums^^

Johny ist echt der hammer 
hat schon gar kein bock mehr ihm zu antworten. Auch wenn ich sonst echt schon alles
zum 100. mal erkläre aber der übertreibts echt ma^^ naja soll er computerbase user nerven gehen^^


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> edit:
> nur lesen! Als ob ich SATA 1 betreiben würde...ist aber eigentlich ausgeschlossen. weil ATTO normal rennt.
> bench ist auf der ersten seite...post 6 oder so



im lesen ist schon ungewöhnlich... aber wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf habe, muss man sich bei der 80/90 eher an der kleinen 60er orientieren.

da sind die werte ja etwas geringer.



> naja soll er computerbase user nerven gehen^^]



schick den blos nicht zu mir ^^


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo schon aber selbst die 60 gb SSD's schafen locker die 200 mb/s.

Hab echt kein plan was da los ist. Corsair selbst hat nur um den heißen brei geredet,
aber es gab noch andere Corsair besitzter die das gleiche Prob hatten!

An nem anderen Rechner hab ich das gleiche problem gehabt


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

dann haben sie vielleicht was an der firmware vergeigt.


----------



## roheed (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mag sein...

anscheinend werden die corsair SSD gedrosselt wenn sie am X38 hängen laut Corsair Forum.
WArum das dann die OCZ nicht machen weiß auch keine sau ^^
Die FW kommt doch eigentlich aus dem gleichen hause---> Sandforce.

Naja wer weiß was da alles hinter den kullisen noch abgeht.


----------



## thom_cat (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

richtig, die fw kommt im grundsatz für alle von sf.
ein paar anpassungen wird aber jeder hersteller wohl machen, siehe z.b. die performance fws


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> wäre cool wenn noch jemand mit ner SF SSD den test machen kann.
> Meine werte sind unterirdisch schlecht. Irgendwas bremst mich!
> Wenn nicht sogar die sch.... SSD die nicht im vollen speed rennt.



Du wolltest sie - jetzt hast du sie 
Besser sind meine Werte aber auch nicht wirklich.
Bei "Programm" sogar viel langsamer


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

eine sehr schöneu nd ausfühliche dokumentation!
danke !!!!!!


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Eol_ruin

Jo deine werte sehen auch nicht so berauschend aus 
Liegt aber in diesem Fall wirklich an der kleineren SF SSD.
Die größeren kommen ein bischen besser weg.

Aber nu gut, man kopiert ja nicht jeden tag X GB auf der SSD hin und her.
Da muss man wirklich abstriche machen wenn man sie mit crucial vergleicht.

Aber wer weiß wie schnell bzw wie langsam da die 64gb C300 abschneiden würden.
VAykir hat ja schon fast das topmodell aus der baureihe.
Die SLC SSD von Thom spielt auch nochmal in einer anderen liga 

btw, was hast dafür gezahlt? @thom?! sicher über 300€ oder?


----------



## thom_cat (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Aber wer weiß wie schnell bzw wie langsam da die 64gb C300 abschneiden würden.



kann ich heute abend gerne nachreichen 



> btw, was hast dafür gezahlt? @thom?! sicher über 300€ oder?



nein, waren "nur" 189€


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also knapp das doppelte von dem, was eine 60gb ssd normal kosten würde^^

Wieviel modelle hast/hattest du schon daheim?! (mit Bezeichnung pls _ ]


----------



## thom_cat (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja, so in etwa 

in der reihenfolge:

supertalent ultradrive gx 64gb (verkauft)
intel postville g2 80gb
crucial realssd c300 64gb
solidata k5 64gb


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und welche is dein "schatzi" ?

(du kannst jetzt pluspunkte sammeln...)


----------



## thom_cat (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

im moment finde ich die k5 sehr toll... die intel kommt noch zusätzlich rein (wegen der größe) und die crucial bekommt mein vater.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab heute mal testweise Vergleichsbenches mit dem AMD-AHCI Treiber gemacht.

Nach ca. 8 Benches mit AS SSD ist nun (wieder mit dem MS Treiber) die Schreibrate z.B bei sequentiell von fast 100MB/s auf unter 60MB/s gefallen 

Hab ja mal gehört das sich SF-SSDs bei viel Schreiberei schützen und die Übertragungsrate runter geht.
Stimmt das jetzt oder irre ich mich da?
Und vor allem so schnell und so viel runter.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Stimmt, siehste ja an deinen Werten.
Die gehn schick schnell in den Keller 

Und das hast du net gehört, sondern gelesen. Und zwar auf seite 1 hier.


----------



## thom_cat (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das ist völlig korrekt.
der controller verringert die schreibrate, um die flash zellen zu schützen.

wenn sie eine weile nicht mehr so stark belastet werden, geht es wieder aufwärts.


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@EOL_RUIN

Jo ist leider so...
Ob das nun daher kommt weil der Controller in den schutzmodus geht
oder einfach weil alle Flashzellen einmal beschrieben wurden weiß 
man auch nicht so recht!

Da sich die werte bei mir nie wieder erholt haben schließe ich auf zweiteres!
Hier der Selbstversuch... 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

Ob die Schreibwerte an einem Tag einbrechen oder in einem Monat 
hängt davon ab, wie stark man sie nutzt.




> das ist völlig korrekt.
> der controller verringert die schreibrate, um die flash zellen zu schützen.
> 
> wenn sie eine weile nicht mehr so stark belastet werden, geht es wieder aufwärts.


Ich hab da meine zweifel, es gibt viele leute die ihre ssd mit samthandschuhen 
nutzten auch den einbruch hatten/haben...bei mir und hulk haben sich die werte nicht
mehr erholt...auch nach tagen im idle.


----------



## thom_cat (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich hab da meine zweifel, es gibt viele leute die ihre ssd mit samthandschuhen
> nutzten auch den einbruch hatten/haben...bei mir und hulk haben sich die werte nicht
> mehr erholt...auch nach tagen im idle.



ok, sagen wir es mal so.
die werte gehen nicht mehr sehr weit nach oben, allerdings ist dieser effekt von sandforce durchaus gewollt.
wer dazu gerne näheres wissen will, dem empfehle ich diesen thread:
SSDs mit Sandforce Controllers SF1200 und SF1500@hardwareluxx

langer thread, aber auf den letzten 5-10 seiten gibt es da einige interessante erläuterungen.


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab mir jetzt die letzten 6 seiten angeschaut 

vieles davon wusste ich, anderes wie das zb
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - SSDs mit Sandforce Controllers SF1200 und SF1500 [Part 3]
war mir dann doch recht neu...

Ich versteh halt dann nur nicht, 
warum die Drosselung nicht einfach wieder aufgehoben wird nach einer zeit?!

Sandforce SSD sind echt ein Buch mit sieben siegeln ^^
ps. ich dachte wir machen unsere SSD schon mit gewalt kaputt, 
aber was da deine jungs so treiben übertieft uns um welten XD
ich sag nur Palomino2000 der tier ähm SSD Folterer XD


----------



## Lexx (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> bei mir und hulk haben sich die werte nicht
> mehr erholt...auch nach tagen im idle.


kann ich bestätigen: auch ein drüberlullen.. ähm.. nullen
und neubespielen brachte keine änderung.


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Über dieses blöde thema diskutier und raten wir schon seit mehreren Monaten rum,
habe aber keine schlüssige erklärung für finden können bis dato...

Auch wenn das ganze "write Throtteling" recht plausibel klingt, 
frag ich mich schon warum man so einen großen aufwand betreibt?!

Im thread heißt es, dass ist dazu da, dass die 2 jahre Garantie 
überstanden werden...jo wenn jetzt aber ein klugschei´ßer hingeht, 
und 3 mal am tag secure erase macht, schaft er es sicher auch 
die SSD kaput zu schreiben....write throtteling hin wie her....

warum wirkt sich Secure erase überhaupt "rücksetzend" auf das write throtteling aus?!
Warum Sieht man das Write Throtteling nicht auch bei ATTO oder CDM @ fill with zero?!

Du siehst, fragen über fragen die mir noch keiner beantworten konnte!^^

Daher meine Theorie...

Die werte brechen ein wenn alle zellen einmal beschrieben wurden.
Will man wieder was schreiben, muss die SSD erst den "lesen - ändern - schreib" 
zyklus durchmachen und daher kommt auch der 50% leistungseinbruch.
Das erklärt auch, warum ausmachen von TRIM nichts ausmacht, 
weil er den "l-ä-s" nicht im idle (um aufzuräumen) macht sondern nur wenn geschrieben wird.
Auch SEcure erase ist mit meiner theorie erklärt,
weil der Controller nun weiß, dass alle zellen Frei sind und er drauf los schreiben kann
ohne den Read/Ändern zyklus durchzuführen. 

Warum erholt sich die SSD aus dem schlechten werte nie wieder?!
Wie denn auch, der Zellen wird nicht wie bei anderen herstellern üblich aufgeräumt im Idle
sondern erst bei Verwendung.

Warum die SSD erst einbricht wenn man ca. 200 gb geschrieben hat obwohl
man nur eine 90gb ssd hat?! Auch dazu hätte ich eine theorie...
die SF SSD komprimieren, d.H. was vom Windows kommt verbraucht
auf der SSD nicht mal die hälfte vom Original Platz daher diese differenz.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Warum die SSD erst einbricht wenn man ca. 200 gb geschrieben hat obwohl
> man nur eine 90gb ssd hat?! Auch dazu hätte ich eine theorie...
> die SF SSD komprimieren, d.H. was vom Windows kommt verbraucht
> auf der SSD nicht mal die hälfte vom Original Platz daher diese differenz.


Meinst Du wirklich, dass die Komprimierung so stark ist? Das wären ja ca. 55%. Wär schon echt ne ordentliche Leistung und bisschen Kundenverarsche  Platte ist voll, aber eigentlich noch halb-leer... oder halb-voll, je nachdem wie man das sieht.


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo die kompression kann wirklich bis zu 50% gehen!
Selber probiert mit Acronis...
Eine Backup file braucht ca. die hälfte von dem was dir
windows weiß machen will!

Find meinen post grad leider nicht, habs aber schon mal 
ausführlicher erklärt  

Wenn dir Windows vorgaukelt SSD sei voll, 
sind die Flashzellen zur hälfte voll! 

Überleg mal, mit CDM schafst im Write 100 mb/s mit ATto locker das doppelte!
Also kann doppelt soviel geschrieben werden da die daten vom Host nur noch die
hälfte haben ^^ ja ich weiß sehr verwirrend XD


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab hier nach dem update vom SSDlife was interessantes gefunden...

How SSD lifetime are calculated? - OnLine SSDlife

(wie wird die lebensdauer berechnet)
sehr interessant :

ZITAT:



> Note: by the way, some manufacturers give the total amount of data written to the drive as one of the drive lifetime indicators. For example, Intel guarantees that the total of about 37 TB of data will be written to X25-M drives (20 GB per day for 5 years: “The drive will have a minimum of 5 years of useful life under typical client workloads with up to 20 GB host writes per day.”).


OMG, hab mich schon zuviel belesen zum thema SSD merk ich gerade XD
Intel gibt einen FAktor von 1 : 1,1  im verhältniss Host (windows) : SSD (Write) an.
SAndforce wirbt sogar mit einem Faktor von 1 : 0,5 ! [Ein GB Windows = 500mb SSD! und das ist kein schlechter Scherz]
Ja richtig gelesen ^^ das untermauert meine these mit dem 50% kompressionrate!
Quelle : nen bericht über/von Sandforce zum thema DuraClass ! Wenn ich ihn finde werd ich ihn verlinken.

Daher sind die 10 jahre (wenn intel 5 jahre angibt) sogar mehr als realistisch von SSDlife...amen XD


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

habt ihr ernsthaft geglaubt, dass ocz und consorten hardware auf den markt bringen die nur 1 jahr hält?
klar gibts keline kinderkrankheiten, aber die werden wohl ihre tests gemacht haben und das alles schon wissen, was wir nach über nem halben jahr noch rätseln.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nö hab ich auch nicht geglaubt. Bin von SSD eigentlich mehr als überzeugt. Ich rechne mal mit 5 Jahren. Dannach solls mir eh egal sein, denn so lange hatte ich noch nie ne Platte in meinem Rechner. Die "Altlast" bekommt dann immer meine Freundin. Wenn die Platte da verreckt, isses nicht so schlimm


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bis dahin gibts sata ersatz und übertragungsraten von heutigen 24er-ssd-raids (ca 5gb/s)


----------



## .::ASDF::. (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi,
vielen Dank roheed für die Anleitung, dadurch wurden schon viele Fragen beantwortet. Allerdings sind mir noch ein paar Dinge unklar:

1) Zuerst hatte ich an die Crucial Real SSD C300 128GB gedacht, weil die SATA 6 GBit/s unterstützt und PCGH-Testsieger ist. Hier im Thread steht ja dass, das in der Praxis eine schlechter Leistung bringt. Ist das auch der Fall wenn Sata 6 GBit/s nativ (AMD SB850) unterstützt wird und wie verhält es sich wenn man eine SSD mit SATA 3 GBit/s dort anschließt?

2) Ich benutzte häufig das Windows Media Center. Durch die Timeshift Funktion beim Fernsehen werden immer ein paar GByte zwischen gespeichert. Man kann das zwar auf eine HDD auslagern dabei geht aber der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der SSD verloren. Wie schädlich wäre das für die SSD?

3) Wie stark bemerkt man den Leistungseinbruch wenn die SSD mal vollgeschrieben ist?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> 2) Ich benutzte häufig das Windows Media Center. Durch die *Timeshift Funktion* beim Fernsehen werden immer ein paar GByte zwischen gespeichert. Man kann das zwar auf eine HDD auslagern dabei geht aber der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der SSD verloren. Wie schädlich wäre das für die SSD?



Da das ja große Streams mir relativ geringer Datenrate (für Festplatten) sind wäre es kein Nachteil wenn eine HD verwendet würde.
Für solche Streams ist eine SSD nicht sinnvoll weil selbst langsame Festplatten dafür ausreichen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> habt ihr ernsthaft geglaubt, dass ocz und consorten hardware auf den markt bringen die nur 1 jahr hält?
> klar gibts keline kinderkrankheiten, aber die werden wohl ihre tests gemacht haben und das alles schon wissen, was wir nach über nem halben jahr noch rätseln.



 Bei mir waren es genau 3 1/2 Monate bis zum Totalausfall. Misst auf der Arlt Seite steht das die Forc 120GB momentan nicht lieferbar ist und es noch keinen Termin gibt, mir ahnt böses.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielen Dank roheed für die Anleitung, dadurch wurden schon viele Fragen beantwortet. Allerdings sind mir noch ein paar Dinge unklar:
> 
> 1) Zuerst hatte ich an die Crucial Real SSD C300 128GB gedacht, weil die SATA 6 GBit/s unterstützt und PCGH-Testsieger ist. Hier im Thread steht ja dass, das in der Praxis eine schlechter Leistung bringt. Ist das auch der Fall wenn Sata 6 GBit/s nativ (AMD SB850) unterstützt wird und wie verhält es sich wenn man eine SSD mit SATA 3 GBit/s dort anschließt?
> ...



1. sobald sata 6gb/s nativ angebunden ist, gibt es da keine probleme.
seit der sb850 von amd kann  man da seine platte ohne irgendwelche einbußen anschliessen. 
also stünde der crucial in deinem fall nichts im weg.

3. schwer zu sagen. man muss sich aber auch fragen, ob man das im betrieb überhaupt bemerkt. in benchmarks ganz sicher, aber auch im normalen betrieb?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vorallem ändern sich ja nur die Schreibwerte, und wie oft schreibt man mal was auf die SSD?
Wenn überhaupt merkste das nur bei der Installation von irgendwelchen Prgrammen, die etwas größer sind.
Trotzdem isses noch zich mal schnälla als ne HDD.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bei einem systemlaufwerk sind die schreibwerte wirklich nicht das wichtigste, jedenfalls die sequentiellen. von daher sollte man das nicht überbewerten.

alleine die zugriffszeichen sind immernoch meilenweit besser wie bei jeder ssd.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab jetzt nochmal testweise den ATTO laufen lassen.
Da sind interessanterweise die Schreibraten fast gleich wie mit der frischen SSD.

Aber die Schreibwerte im AS SSD sind wirklich genau dann in den Keller gegangen als SSDLife 64GB Write angezeigt hat - also alles ganz normal


----------



## Gausi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo Liebe Community

Ich bin sehr unzufrieden mit meiner SSD von OCZ Vertex 2 60GB. Habe die Anleitung Schritt für Schritt durchgearbeitet und schaffe die von OCZ angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten nicht. 

Im BIOS habe ich von ide auf "AIHC"  gewechslet und im Regedit war es schon auf "Null". Die Platte hat die aktuelle Firmware. Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso die Platte so langsam ist. 

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

schaut mal das Bild das ich angehängt habe...

Freundliche Grüsse Gausi


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die sandforce sind da schon ein wenig komplexer.
kein einfaches thema, aber ohen frage trotzdem sehr gute ssds.

@ gausi

sind für die kleine relativ normale werte.

hast du mal mit atto gebencht?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Gausi schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community
> 
> Ich bin sehr unzufrieden mit meiner SSD von OCZ Vertex 2 60GB. Habe die Anleitung Schritt für Schritt durchgearbeitet und schaffe die von OCZ angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten nicht.
> 
> Im BIOS habe ich von ide auf "AIHC"  gewechslet und im Regedit war es schon auf "Null". Die Platte hat die aktuelle Firmware. Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso die Platte so langsam ist.



Was soll denn daran langsam sein 
Die Werte sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Gausi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Auf der Packung steht:
Read: up to 285 MB/s
Write: up to 275 MB/s

darum dachte ich das man was noch herauskitzeln kann... ^^

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Gausi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@thom-cat

nein mit einem anderen programm

aber ich werde heute abend noch mit atto benchen.

auch dir danke für die schnell antwort


----------



## Gausi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hier noch atto bench

sieht bizel besser aus hab ich das gefühl


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok, kurze erklärung:

der hersteller bencht mit atto, da wirst du die werte auch erreichen.

und weiter... der controller komprimiert die daten vor dem schreiben.
kann er das bei den daten gut, erreichst du die herstellerangaben (wie bei atto),
geht das aber nicht, dann bekommst du die werte wie in deinem bench.
beides sind extremwerte, der alltag liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Gausi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bei 8mb im atto bench komme ich ja auf die herstellerangaben...

dann ist ja alles gut gegangen oder?

mein win braucht ca. 40 sekunden bis er ON ist... und ich dachte irgendwie das würde bizel schneller gehen


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja, die atto werte sind ok.

naja, die ssd ist ja nur ein teil des bootvorgangs.
wenn du viel im bios zu initialisieren hast, da kann eine ssd auch nix machen.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jau, stell am besten alles aus was du net brauchst.
parallel und serial ports, ungenutzte usb ports, sata 6gb/s ports etc...


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und wieder einmal zuviele Anfragen über die nacht reingekommen XD
Werde vlt heut abend noch auf die eine oder andere Frage eingehen.
Das meiste wurde ja allerdings eh schon beantwortet!

Ich glaub ich sollte einen GANZ dicken FETTEN punkt auf der STartseite
anlegen mit dem Titel, Warum erreiche ich nicht die vom HErsteller versprochenen
READ/Write werte...
Echt zum "erbrechen" was für ein werbetechnischer unfug damit getrieben wird
und die Leute bis aufs äußerste Verwirrt!


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also Crucial hält das, was sie versprechen.
Da hab ich mir (im Gegensatz zu meiner Grafikkarte) nen echtes Performancemonster gegönnt 

@roheed
jau, abends is das noch schlimmer, wenn ich von 16 - 21 uhr net am rechner bin. dann darf man teilweise 3 seiten hier lesen + die threads die neu sind.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also den hinweis warum sandforce ssds in benchmarks oft andere werte erreichen solltest du in jedem fall einfügen oder duetlichst kenntlich machen.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

is die frage, ob die SF platten immernoch als "super" gelten, nachdem wir nun doch einige negative effekte entdeckt haben.
ich würde mittlerweile fast dazu tendieren sie als langzeitplatten zu titulieren, obwohl hardy mit seiner ja eigl schon das gegenteil bewiesen hat.
Haben wir überhaupt nen kopiertest schon gemacht irgendwie find ich dazu gerade nix.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die platte hat auf jeden fall ihre stärken, das kann man nicht abstreiten.

kopiertest kann ich mal schnell im luxx schauen.

edit:

die werte einer 60gb sf.

1. 102,21 - 10,51
2. 85,67 - 16,42
3. 86,41 - 15,98


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ne ich meine nen echten kopier test. also sagen wir mal nen 5gb zip archiv und nen Ordner mit 5000 1mb dateien (die könnte man ja von super pi erstellen lassen und dann kopieren).

ach moment, jetzt weis ich warum das net ging. hatte das schonmal getestet, aber die hdd von der die daten kommen (bzw eine fehlende zweite ssd) ham den test verfälscht


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ah so, sorry...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So die SSD Welt hat mich wieder die Corsair Forc 120GB so eben eingebaut jetzt noch die ganzen Programme und alles das dauert aber ich bin doch wirklich froh sie wieder zu haben. Wenn man mal wieder 2-3 Tage mit einer HDD gearbeitet hat dann fallen einem diese ganzen kleinen Wartezeiten erst so richtig auf, ich könnt ohne SSD echt nicht mehr leben.


----------



## dnBart (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Ich habe gerade, einen großen Teil , des 1x1 über SSD's  gelesen....geiles Ding, hat mir viele Fragezeichen im Kopf gelöscht! 

Nun kann ich mich aber einfach nicht zwischen diesen beiden Modellen entscheiden...

OCZ Vertex 2 Extendet 120GB (OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)

und der 

Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB (Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) 

Mein System:
Win7 Professional 64bit
Asus P8P67
i5-2500k@ 4,2 GHz
gtx 460

Die SSD soll für Win7 und 2 bis 3 Spiele sein....der Rest kommt auf eine HDD...

Nun tendiere ich auf grund des Sata III Anschlusses an meinem Board eher   zu der Crucial....würde die neue Technologie halt gerne nutzen! 
So die große Ahnung habe ich aber leider nicht wie man ja schon merkt und da wollte ich euch einfach mal um Rat fragen...

Was ist Eure Meinung, zu welcher würdet Ihr mir raten?!

Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus!

Mfg
dnBart


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Crucial natürlich!
Vorallem weil wir dann auch endlich benchmarkwerte aus nem neuen system bekommen und gerade was sata 6gb/s angeht würde mich das interessieren.

Mit der Vertex2 machste allerdings auch nix falsch.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

im moment bin ich bei der crucial skeptisch, weil es doch zu problemen wegen der neuen firmware kommen kann.

aber gut sind beide, machst mit keiner einen fehler.

@ Vaykir

von mir gibt es einen benchmark mit der crucial an einem neuen sandy board.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

vom roman441 seh ich einen und seine werte sind absolut TOP!

(man an mir gehen einfach zu viele beiträge vorbei)


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

meine sind auch besser wie an meinem amd system mit sata 6gb/s


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> 2) Ich benutzte häufig das Windows Media Center. Durch die Timeshift Funktion beim Fernsehen werden immer ein paar GByte zwischen gespeichert. Man kann das zwar auf eine HDD auslagern dabei geht aber der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der SSD verloren. Wie schädlich wäre das für die SSD?


Auch wenn die SSD recht viel ab kann, sollte man es mit Timeshift auch nicht übertreiben 
Außerdem sind HDD auch schnell genug, daher mein Tip, lieber finger weg. 



> 3) Wie stark bemerkt man den Leistungseinbruch wenn die SSD mal vollgeschrieben ist?


Sandforce SSD kannst fast bis anschlag voll machen ohne das was passiert!



> Aber die Schreibwerte im AS SSD sind wirklich genau dann in den Keller  gegangen als SSDLife 64GB Write angezeigt hat - also alles ganz normal


Sandforce aktualisiert die werte nur im 64gb Takt...soll heißen vlt hast auch
schon 120gb drauf gehabt auch wenn 64 angezeigt werden.



> is die frage, ob die SF platten immernoch als "super" gelten,  nachdem wir nun doch einige negative effekte entdeckt haben.


Sind und bleiben denoch einer der besten SSDs auf dem markt!
Viele vergessen, auch wenn die SF SSD einbrechen, 
sind sie immer noch schneller als die kleineren Crucial Modelle in der regel!
Nur das die SAndforce ein bischen schummelt mit den angaben auf der packung
sind sie ja noch lange nicht schlecht!

*@dnBart*
Also wenn dir nur die Leistung wichtig ist, 
dann nimm die Crucial. Wenn du mehr wert auf den Preis legst nimm lieber die OCZ. Aber eins ist definitiv sicher, fallsch machst mit beiden Produkten nichts!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Die Timeshift-Funktion probier ich schon mal auszulagern, damit ich weiß wie das geht. Ich werde mir dann die Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB holen.


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sollte normal schon gehen...im schlimmsten fall mußt halt die TV software auch auf die HDD machen...

ps. Die preise der Vertex 3 und co sind wohl aufgetaucht.

64gb ab 150€
120gb ab 280€
...


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wat sacht den die c400... da gibts überhaupt keine infos atm...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bisher hab ich meine SSD ja gemocht(Win Ladezeit usw.) aber seit ich den PS CS5 das erste mal geöffnet habe bin ich verliebt    
Der wird so schnell geöffnet dass man ihn als Bildbetrachter nutzen könnte  Früher war genügend Zeit für eine Kaffeepause ^^


----------



## BenmAn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo PCGH´ler,

erstmal danke an roheed für den tollen Guide - hat mir persönlich wirklich sehr geholfen!

Hab mir nun auch endlich mal zum neuen System eine SSD gegönnt und nun frage ich als Laie, die Profis ob diese Werte i. Ordnung sind....
Falls ich noch etwas anderes einstellen kann oder einen neuern Treiber installieren kann um die Performance zu erhöhen dann teilt mir das bitte mit

wartet auf eure Tipps 

mfg BenmAn

(System (Win7 64Bit) grad neu installiert) deshalb der schnelle Paint Screenshot


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@vaykir 
hab auch noch nichts gehört...die preise dürften aber fast die gleichen sein
da der gleiche Controller verbaut wird.

@master
Jo die SSD rocken dermaßen...dass ist nicht mehr normal ^^
mehr ssd braucht das Land XD

@Benman
bist du es roland?! XD wenn nicht sry ^^
Dein bench sieht bestens aus 
Kannst soweit nichts besser machen.
Alles perfekt beachtet


----------



## BenmAn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, da bin ich ja erleichtert....
und nein ich bin nicht Roland


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aso^^ hät ja sein könnnen, 
weil ich jemand kenne (schulkollege) der ähnlichen Nickname hat 

Der hat mich letzt woche erst angemailt weil er sich ne SSD
kaufen will/wollte und auf meinem thread gestossen ist lol
Jo und wenn man halt meinen nick kennt weiß man schon wer 
dahinter steckt lol


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hast mit bekommen, das Abschalten des Trim Befehls soll sich erst nach 3 Monaten auswirken, laut Corsair Support! Ich finde diese Aussage absoluten Bullshit! Die zieren sich alle zu zugeben das der SF Controller kein Trim anwendet wegen dem Marketing wenn mich einer Fragt.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

in der tat eine sehr seltsame aussage... wieso ausgerechnet nach 3 monaten?
ist das ganze dann unabhängig von der nutzung?
ergibt doch gar keinen sinn.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier kannst mal rein schauen, ich weiß nicht das ist immer ein rum ge eiere mit den Support Mitarbeitern, da muss man auch viel zwischen den Zeilen lesen.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/136272-r-i-p-corsair-force-120gb2.html


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

interessant... muss ich morgen nochmal genauer lesen.


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Die zieren sich alle zu zugeben das der SF Controller kein Trim anwendet wegen dem Marketing wenn mich einer Fragt.


Auch wenn 99''% der leute nicht mal wissen was TRIM ist, 
wäre es sicher eine katastrophe wenn es heißt das SF SSD kein TRIM haben/brauchen/anwenden!
Wie kein TRIM?! ja ne dann kauf ich mir lieber eine andere! so einfach ist das.



> Hier kannst mal rein schauen, ich weiß nicht das ist immer ein rum ge eiere mit den Support Mitarbeitern, da muss man auch viel zwischen den Zeilen lesen


Auch wenn sie freundlich sind und auch recht schnell antworten, 
habe ich bisher (leider) die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht.
Und die aussage mit den drei monaten kannst auch in die .... kicken.


----------



## mojoxy (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ps. Die preise der Vertex 3 und co sind wohl aufgetaucht.
> 
> 64gb ab 150€
> 120gb ab 280€
> ...


Das ist doch ein schlechter Scherz... Eigentlich ging man bisher ja immer davon aus, dass mit einer neuen Generation an SSDs die Preise fallen. Okay zurzeit sind die NAND-Speicherzellen bisschen teurer, aber dann hätte ich ja zumindest nen ungefähr ähnlichen Preis zum Vorserienmodell erwartet und nicht 50-80% mehr. Oder können die Platten irgendwas so viel besser als die Vertex 2??


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sind halt auf dem papier schneller^^

WArum sollten die sSD billiger werden mit den neuen
generationen?!^^ ISt doch bei GPU nicht anderst...


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das is bei allen hardwareteilen nicht anders


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo der einstiegspreis ist immer zuerst recht hoch, 
fallen aber dann wieder mit der Zeit.

Ganz normales "marketing", nicht nur in der PC branche.
Zuerst die enthusiasten abgrasen, die umbedingt den neusten 
schrei haben möchten und dann über den Preis die normalos abgrasen.
Natürlich wird die produktion nornmal auch billiger über die Zeit
und das interesse lässt mit der zeit nah...dann wird mit dem Preis nachgeholfen 

Aber wenn ich beobachte, dass die VErtex 2 sich schon wie warme sämmeln verkauft, 
haben sie nicht mal so großen handlungsbedarf was neues nachzureichen^^
Schau dir meinen bench thread an...Da haben ja fast 3/4 ne vertex^^


----------



## guna7 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ...Da haben ja fast 3/4 ne vertex^^


Naja, die ist ja auch P/L mäßig gut aufgestellt.


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich wart schon auf die ersten post...
lohnt sich der umstieg von V2 auf v3?!


----------



## guna7 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Der wird bestimmt kommen! Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Hoffentlich kriege ich das mit. Aber ich denke schon, denn ich verfolge den Thread eigentlich ständig.


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

na dann glückwunsch an alle die noch gewartet haben eine SSd zu kaufen
weil sie billiger werden könnten XD

Preis für NAND-Flash steigt weiter - 21.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Endlich kann ichs auspacken..."ich habs euch ja gesagt"(das die preise hochgehen werden) lol


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hör mir auf mit billiger werden, meine Force 120GB hat am 30.09.2010 noch 299€ gekostst und jetzt? Wenn man bedenkt das zu vor die SSD Preise fast über Jahre stabil waren hat sich in dieser Hinsicht viel positives getan und noch immer beschweren sich die User.


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die preiskurve weist auf jeden fall ne parabell auf ^^ den tiefpunkt hatten wir meiner meinung nach definitiv erreicht!

lol, das ist doch mal ein geiler youtube Kommentar und hat ein Zitat verdient ^^



> Du hast mich grad dazu gebracht, mir ne Corsair Force F-60 zu kaufen ^^ Wenn du der gleiche bist, wie im PCGH-X Forum, les ich nebenbei noch deinen Thread



Ich hofe du gibst uns feedback falls du das lesen tust ^^


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> ...das lesen tust



broken german... erbrochenes deutsch.
schaut mal auf der forumsstartseite nach ganz unten links


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habs grad mit bekommen also alles gut von mir!


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> schaut mal auf der forumsstartseite nach ganz unten links



lol so kann man auch ganz dezent drauf hinweisen XD

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag @ Vaykir


----------



## mojoxy (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ähm roheed lohnt sich eigentlich der Umstieg von V2 zu V3? Was meinst Du?




Ne nur Spaß


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm ich weiß nicht...die V2 Raketen haben bisher ihren job auch gut gemacht.
Die v3 raketen sind wohl nur um lackiert worden XD


----------



## mojoxy (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

An die musste ich auch denken, als ich Deinen Beitrag vorhin gelesen habe


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

weißt du, dass du dich schon auf den 4 platzt hier im thread hochgespamt hast?! ^^
Hab jetzt meinen vorsprung auf 700 beiträge ausgebaut XD


----------



## schrotflinte56 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hallo,
ich wollte mich mal bei euch bedanken für euren guten thread über ssd`s.
denn so konnte ich mich ruhigen gewissens einer corsair force 120 anvertrauen

nun gab es zwar keine leistungsexplosion gegenüber einem raid0 aber so ein htpc dankt es einem aber um so mehr mit weniger platzbedarf, geringeren temps und vor allen dingen mit stille...

danke an euch und bleibt bitte up2date

mfg


----------



## mojoxy (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> weißt du, dass du dich schon auf den 4 platzt hier im thread hochgespamt hast?! ^^
> Hab jetzt meinen vorsprung auf 700 beiträge ausgebaut XD


Ui echt? Dabei bin ich doch manchmal Tage lang nicht da 


schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich wollte mich mal bei euch bedanken für euren guten thread über ssd`s.
> denn so konnte ich mich ruhigen gewissens einer corsair force 120 anvertrauen


Ah wie konntest Du nur? Totaler Müll das Ding. OCZ ist das einzig Wahre - ne das einzige Wahre ist ein Bier, also ne passt schon 



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> nun gab es zwar keine leistungsexplosion gegenüber einem raid0


Huh, was für ein RAID0 hattest Du denn!? Ein aus Raptoren? Ansonsten hast Du eine verzerrte Zeitwahrnehmung 
Also mein RAID0 und die SSD sind einfach kein Vergleich...


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> danke an euch und bleibt bitte up2date


Ich hoffe ich/Wir werden diesem Anspruch gerecht werden können



> nun gab es zwar keine leistungsexplosion gegenüber einem raid0


Hast du ein nacktes Windows auf dem RAID0 gehabt?!
Wenn man wirklich ein fast nacktes windows auf HDD betreibt
ist der unterschied zur ner SSD vlt. auch nicht mehr so wahnsinnig!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> ...ne das einzige Wahre ist ein Bier



das einzig wahre sind frauen!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich/Wir werden diesem Anspruch gerecht werden können
> 
> Hast du ein nacktes Windows auf dem RAID0 gehabt?!
> Wenn man wirklich ein fast nacktes windows auf HDD betreibt
> ist der unterschied zur ner SSD vlt. auch nicht mehr so wahnsinnig!



naja nackt war es nicht
aber ich glaube meine erwartungen waren zu hoch.
im alltag beim inet surfen hat man auch mit ner ssd keinen vorteil

ps. sorry für den einwurf aber:
Einsamkeit ist das einzig wahre.
traurig aber wahr

mfg


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> im alltag beim inet surfen hat man auch mit ner ssd keinen vorteil


Jo da sollte man sich auch nicht zuviel vormachen, 
nachdem windows mal (endlich) hochgefahren ist und der Browser offen und im RAM
macht ne HDD kaum noch nen unterschied zur SSD. Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht!

Aber du kaufst dir ja auch keine GTX580 und spielst dann solitär drauf oder?! ^^
Bei großen programmen reist ne ssd doch ganz schön was raus...
hierzu zwei screenshots die das recht deutlich zeigen. (quelle : startseite)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_*EDIT::::
Was haltet ihr von diesem Rohaufbau?! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a25

Gibt es noch was zu erwähnen im Bezug auf die Sandforce Controller?!*_


.​


----------



## F1nn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin,

Hier nochmal ein neuer Benchmark von mir. Ich habe jetzt alle Programme wie ICQ Mozilla und Virenscanner ausgeschaltet.

Hier ein älterer: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der neue ist im Anhang.

Gruß F1nn


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen ?^^
Die 4k werte sind recht schwach...aber einen grund für kann ich nicht ausmacehn


----------



## F1nn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo keine Ahnung wollts halt zeigen^^

Kann es auch wieder löschen


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nene brauchst nicht ^^ Du hast mich nur leicht verwirrt weil du keine frage dazu gestellt hast ^^

WEnn du lust hast kannst des ja noch in den SSD-Ranking thread einfügen


----------



## F1nn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo ok kann ich nachher mal machen


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*So, hab schon lange die thread Statistik nicht mehr veröffentlicht ^^*
* Hier gibts die nackten Zahlen für diejenigen unter euch, die wie ich Freunde der Statistik sind *

* - 86 Leute haben ca. 2 450 Beträge Verfasst.*
* - Die "Top-Poster/spamer" sind:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* - 49 300 Hits = ca. 550 Hits/Tag*
* - 14 x 5 Sterne erhalten*
* - 272 Anhänge eingefügt*

* An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen dank an alle, die zu dieser Erfolgsgeschichte beigetragen haben *​


----------



## thom_cat (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

tolle statistiken, glückwunsch


----------



## mojoxy (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und ich dachte Du hast vorhin nur Witze gemacht... Bin ja tatsächlich auf Platz 4. Naja ob das nun ne "Auszeichnung" darstellt - man weiß es nicht


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> tolle statistiken, glückwunsch


DAnke 
In allen anderen belangen, bis auf die Hits, haben wir in dieser ecke des Forums die messlate verdammt hoch gehängt^^



> Und ich dachte Du hast vorhin nur Witze gemacht... Bin ja tatsächlich auf Platz 4. Naja ob das nun ne "Auszeichnung" darstellt - man weiß es nicht


Die Qualität der Beiträge kann der Screen natürlich nicht aufzeigen.^^
Das ich mich jetzt doch etwas abgesetzt habe, hat in erster linie mit dem urlaub 
zu weihnnachten zu tun. 

Ich hab das gefühl, dass dieser Beitrag wieder etwas untergegangen ist ^^



> EDIT::::
> Was haltet ihr von diesem Rohaufbau?!
> 
> [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger
> ...


----------



## mojoxy (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Beiträge kann der Screen natürlich nicht aufzeigen.^^


DANKE!


roheed schrieb:


> Ich hab das gefühl, dass dieser Beitrag wieder etwas untergegangen ist ^^


Ne isser nicht, ich hab nur vorhin nicht ganz verstanden, was Du uns damit sagen willst 
Hast Du vor eine neue Ecke "Besonderheiten der Sandforce SSDs" einzurichten? Finde ich gut, sind ja doch zurzeit die gängisten auf dem Consumer-Markt.


----------



## guna7 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ roheed 

OT: Wie kommt man denn an die "Thread Statistik"?


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Hast Du vor eine neue Ecke "Besonderheiten der Sandforce SSDs"  einzurichten? Finde ich gut, sind ja doch zurzeit die gängisten auf dem  Consumer-Markt.


jo muß man ja fast ^^ 
tag ein tag aus liest man immer die 3 selben fragen...

1. Warum erreiche ich die 270 mb/s read/write nicht?!
2. Was hat es mit den Leistungseinbrüchen auf sich 
3. Trimmed Sandforce ?!


*EDIT::::*



> OT: Wie kommt man denn an die "Thread Statistik"?


Das meiste kann man recht simpel durch anklicken der werte herausfinden.
Den rest mußt dann selber "ausrechnen" und/oder mit Excel auszählen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Leider *bietet das Forum kein eigenen Bereich für den Threadersteller, wo er statistiken auslesen kann. Das ist bei YT z.B. viel besser gelöst. 
Da siehst ja tagesgenau was mit deinen Videos/Account passiert ist. Darüber hinaus, weiß ich kaum wie oft die Startseite angeschaut wird
und wieviele Hits haben wir nur durch unsere täglichen Spams erreicht ^^ Kannst ja noch 2 millionen hits haben und keine sau beachtet die Startseite^^


----------



## thom_cat (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich denke ein kleiner extra bereich für die besonderheiten der sandforce ssds ist nicht schlecht.
gerade was die benchmark ergebnisse angeht, kommen die fragen ja wirklich täglich.


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo (leider)^^
ich dachte eigentlich nachdem die Sandforce bald ein jahr auf dem markt 
sind weiß auch noch der letzte welche besonderheiten die SF SSD mit sich bringen...
aber durch die tägliche arbeit hier im Forum beweißt ja das dem nicht so ist und noch
viel unwissenheit die runde macht. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie sie die Vertex 3 von den Vertex Sandforce SF 2000 unterscheiden wollen XD
vlt wird diese ja dann die Vertex 4 XD geht mir nicht in den kopf warum OCZ da nicht besser unterscheidet zwischen dem Namen und dem Controller.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also schlechte 4K Werte hängen sehr oft mit der CPU zusammen besonders wenn sie manchmal nicht aus der Energiesparfunktion hoch kommt, ist bei manchen CPU's so.


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo vorallem die i5 sind "zu" gut was das Stromsparen angeht und das spiegelt sich
dann hin und wieder in den etwas mageren 4k werte wieder. 

lol, entlich ein Lüfter für echte Silentfreaks XD

YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Mega-Papst-Luefter im Test


*EDIT:::*
Oh man, ich muss mich unbedingt bei PCGH bewerben , da kriegst dich schier nicht mehr XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN4e_2r8fo4&feature=channel


----------



## F1nn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> jo vorallem die i5 sind "zu" gut was das Stromsparen angeht und das spiegelt sich
> dann hin und wieder in den etwas mageren 4k werte wieder.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfXF161Ov50&feature=channel



Hmm, das betrifft meinen Benchmark dann ja... Kann man das irgendwo einstellen mit der Stromsparfunktion?
Sorry, wenn das hier irgendwo steht...


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du kannst mal prime95 auf 1/2 kernen rennen lassen, 
dass reicht normal schon die CPU aus dem Dornröschenschlaf zu holen ^^

Des zeugs kannst au alles im Bios ausmachen, 
aber für nen kleinen test reicht auch mal prime


----------



## F1nn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok und dannach wieder einen Benchmark.
Werde ich morgen mal machen


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wieso erst morgen ^^ der abend ist noch jung gogo^^



> "Unsere Sicherheitsvorschriften sind sehr streng, wir lassen die Versuche beispielsweise von Praktikanten durchführen."


Die videos von PCGH haben einen unterhaltungfaktor, der ihres gleichen suchen lol


EDIT:::
Wie reinige ich eine Grafikkarte Fachmännisch korrekt ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV8x2BQ8gIY&feature=related

Vaykir @ Druckluftkühler Benchmark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEEx7wc1_OU&feature=related

oder 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QzxukpUvbY


----------



## F1nn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> wieso erst morgen ^^ der abend ist noch jung gogo^^



Naja wollt jetzt eigentlich Zocken und kein Bock alles wieder aus zu machen also die Programme^^


----------



## roheed (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die programme jucken kaum/nicht. Einfach prime starten und gut ist.


----------



## F1nn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja wegen dem Benchmark dananch


----------



## mojoxy (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hatte heute morgen (also gerade vor 10 Minuten) ein Hallo-Wach Erlebnis der anderen Art... Folgendes ist geschehen.

12:37:16 Uhr: Ich schalte den Rechner ein.
12:37:19 Uhr: AHCI bootet wie gewohnt.
12:37:41 Uhr: Windows Start Screen.
12:37:42 Uhr: Bluescreen...
12:37:43 Uhr: Grafikkarten Bios startet erneut ==> Hard-Reset

Lasse ihn erst mal erneut booten. Bleibt er im AHCI Boot hängen...

Gut Hard-Reset meinerseits. Bios kommt normal. Dann AHCI, die RAID-Auflistung: "Oh was ist das? Bei OCZ Vertex 2 steht nicht 'normal' sondern 'initialize'". Läuft aber erst mal weiter. Windows-Screen kommt und zack wieder BS, Hard-Reset und steckt wieder im AHCI fest...
Okay so langsam isses nicht mehr lustig... Nun musste ich an den Ausfall von hullhardy1 denken. Ey ich hab das Ding erst seit nem Monat und die ist fast noch jungfräulich! Kann doch nicht sein.

Also alle Stecker noch einmal kontrolliert. Im AHCI steht bei SSD immer noch "initialize" aber nun bootet Windows wieder normal. Zwar etwas langsam (musste sich wohl auch erst von dem Schock erholen...)

Was es nun war kann ich nicht sagen. Genau mysteriös wie der Fehler kam, ging er auch wieder. Hoffe das war ein Einzelfall und wiederholt sich nicht mehr (so schnell) wieder. SSDLife Screen im Anhang.


----------



## roheed (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das Klingt aber nicht gut was du da erzählst 
Ich hoffe auch das es ein Einzelfall war bei dir!
Btw, um eine SSD wieder in den normalzustand zu 
bringen muss man normal immer die Ganze Kiste Ausschalten.
Ein reset bringt meistens nichts! Hatte zwar bisher nur einmal 
probs mit meiner SSD (nach dem FW Update) und da half auch nur
ein das ein und auschalten des ganzen Systems. 
Seit da schnurt sie aber wie eine Katze.


Sodele, ein Monat ist rum und wir kommen zur Auswertung des TRIM Versuchs! 

_Hier der Stand vom 22.12.10 mit TRIM_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Und so sieht das einen Monat später aus (extra 2. mal gemessen!)_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob die Schreibwerte nun wegen dem fehlenden TRIM runter gegangen
sind oder auch mit TRIM es zu einer Verschlechterung gekommen wäre 
kann dieser Test leider auch nicht zeigen.
Aber eins ist sicher, das Fehlen von TRIM ist zuerst mal kein Beinbruch. 
GC verrichtet auch so recht gut ihren Job.
Ich denke ich werde das ganzen nochmal einen weiteren Monat beobachten.
An der Alltagsleistung hat sich hin wie her eh nichts geändert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Tja, das bestätigt auch meine Erfahrung die ich bis zum Schluss gemacht habe, leider kann ich mit keinen Screens oder ähnlichen aufwarten da ja meine SSD bekanntlich vor ein paar Tagen hobs ging.


----------



## roheed (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie es aussieht, hatten wir nicht unrecht mit der 64GB Theorie und SSDlife oder?!
Bin aber doch überrascht, dass die werte nach knapp 400gb Write wohl ohne TRIM
doch langsam anfangen abzudriften. Aber welcher Normalo User schreibt auch schon 
400 GB in einem Monat auf eine SSD außer wir hardcore Bencher lol?! 

btw, Urversion vom Menüpunkt* "10. Besonderheiten der Sandforce SSD's"* ist Online.
Betonung liegt aber auf "urversion" Werd noch dran rumbasteln die nächsten tage/stunden.

Hier gehts zum Link... drauf klicken, aufklappen und Lesen müsst ihr selber 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a25


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja mit den 64GB hast du absolut recht, drunter wurde nichts angezeigt. Ach roheed, diese Schwankungen bei den Schreibwerten hatte ich immer mit und ohne Trim, keine Ahnung woran das wirklich liegt die waren eigentlich immer vorhanden, habe am Anfang ja auch Täglich einen Bench gemacht daher weiß ich das.


----------



## roheed (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nuja, in einem Monat werden die karten wieder neu gemischt^^
Dann sehen wir was die Werte machen. Also ob sie weiter abdriften 
oder konstant bleiben. 

Mal schaun ob diese mysteriöse 3-Monats grenze die Corsair genannt 
wurde nachvollziehbar ist 

Werd jetzt aber nicht mehr so mit gewalt benchen wie ich das jetzt die letzten 4
wochen gemacht habe ^^ Entspricht ja normal auch nicht dem normalen user verhalten.


----------



## mojoxy (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So Leute da bin ich wieder. Leider ist mein kleiner Zwischenfall gestern früh kein einmaliges Erlebnis geblieben. Gestern Abend das gleiche Spiel wieder. Zwei mal Bluescreen - erst beim dritten Anlauf kam ich ins Windows. Wenn das aber mal läuft gibts keine Probleme.

Habe auch schon an einen anderen Hardwaredefekt gedacht. Bluescreens haben ja (zumindest unter WinVista/7) oft was mit defekten RAM-Modulen zu tun. Da aber mein Rechner hinterher 3h ohne Probleme beim Zocken mitgespielt hat, glaube ich daran kaum noch.

Weiterhin steht beim AHCI-Boot immer noch SSD auf "initialize". Hat jemand ne Ahnung was damit gemeint sein könnte? Irgendwie alles komisch. Habe aber gerade weder Zeit noch Muße meinen Rechner neu aufzusetzen. Wollte das eigentlich erst machen, wenn mein i7-2600K da ist. Naja muss ich wohl etwas früher umsteigen als gedacht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Deutet auf ein SATA Kabel Problem hin, tausche es mal oder Kontrolliere ob es noch richtig sitzt.


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Roheed  das hat nichts mit Trim zutun
Es gibt wohl 3Phasen 
Erste neuszustand
Zweite gut genutzt
Dritte sehr intensiv genutzt

Ist ein Schutz der Zellen 
Je mehr du schreibst desto weiter fallen die Schreibwerte 
2 Phase ist die immer angesprochene Leistungsabfall wenn alles einmal beschrieben 
Wenn man es übertreibt kommst du in Phase 3 sehr miese scchreibwerte, lässt du die Platte dann lange im idl laufen ohne große Beanspruchung ( lange, nicht nur so 30-60min wohl eher 3-6tage) dann kommst du wieder in Phase 2 
Eins ist wohl nicht zu erreichen außer Secure e .....
Hoffe das kommt so hin mit den Phasen, wann genau Phase 2 und 3 eintreten und sich wieder verbessern weis ich auch nicht so genau...


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja, so in etwa kann man das beschreiben.


----------



## Dr.SMINUS (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

crucial c300 256 gb u. pci steckkarte für sata 3 6 gbit gekauft. reingebaut-installiert,wird aber keine ssd angezeigt. muss ich was im bios verändern ???

 danke schon mal für eure Antworten !


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nö, aber probier mal folgendes:

pci karte ausbauen, verschrotten oder verkaufen.
c300 an sata 3gb/s anschließen, fertig.

(oder vorher treiber treiber installieren)


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wäre auch mein tipp... weg mit der sata 6gb/s karte und das teil direkt an sata 3gb/s anschliessen.

sequnetiell lesend schlechtere werte, der rest dürfte aber besser wie mit der karte sein.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mich würde echt mal wahnsinnig interessieren, wie natives sata 6gb/s aussieht.


----------



## Dr.SMINUS (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab nur sata 2 auf mein bord !


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

macht nix, auf sata2 wird sie besser performen wie mit so einer steckkartenlösung.


@ Vaykir

wie meinst du das?


----------



## Dr.SMINUS (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab sie jetzt an sata 2 ist aber nicht auf Arbeitsplatz !


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ist sie nicht das systemlaufwerk?


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> @ Vaykir
> 
> wie meinst du das?



naja mein rampage 3 extreme braucht noch nen extra controller von marvell damit es läuft.
mich würde aber die performance interessieren, wenn die schnittstelle direkt in der southbridge steckt.


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab ich doch im performance thread gepostet... auch wenn es nur die 64gb variante ist.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naja uns fehlt aber nen vegleichswert. also 256gb + dein board oder die 64gb mit anderem board.


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab noch nen amd screen als vergleich *hehe*


----------



## Dr.SMINUS (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja ist sie nicht soll es aber werden !


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

über die systemsteuerung solltest du sie finden.

willst du neu installieren?


----------



## Dr.SMINUS (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja will ich !


----------



## Dr.SMINUS (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

im geräte-manager is sie drin !


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

dann hängst du das teil einfach an den ersten port und dann wird es auch gefunden.


----------



## Dr.SMINUS (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was nuss ich im bios einstellen bei install auf ssd ?


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

solltest den controller auf ahci stellen und den rest macht dann win7.


----------



## Dr.SMINUS (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok,werd es mal so machen ! danke für tipps


----------



## roheed (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Roheed  das hat nichts mit Trim zutun
> Es gibt wohl 3Phasen
> Erste neuszustand
> Zweite gut genutzt
> ...



Jo hab ich auch schon gelesen...thom_Cat hat mich schon auf die seiten im Hardwareluxx verwiesen. Ich hab allerdings schon meine bedenken geäußert zu dieser theorie...wer letztentlich recht hat kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.

@Dr.Sminus
besuch mal die startseite...da steht wie man die ssd einbaut und windows drauf macht.


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ist mir letztendlich auch egal, solange ich im 24/7 Betrieb keinen Leistungsabfall bemerke wie mit einer HDD ist das ok
Da ich auch nicht jedes Wochenende Benchen Spiele sonder CoD 7 ist es mir auch egal welche Werte sie erreicht 
Und neukauf wird auch nicht aus dem Grund leistungsmangel, sondern das ich mehr Speicherplatz benötige, erfolgen


----------



## roheed (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja stimmt schon, 
aber ich bin ein viel zu neugieriger mensch und nicht zu wissen warum die SSD 
letztentlich einbricht macht mich noch verrückt ^^

Das man im 24/7 betrieb nichts von merkt steht 100% aussen vor...
es geht nur ums Prinzip


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dann musst du bei uns im luxx mit lesen, da sind paar Jungs die da richtig Ahnung haben und Zeit in Tests stecken 
Die haben schon sehr interessante Sachen auf Lager


----------



## roheed (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach, man muß nur 10 seiten zurück gehen schon findet man meinen post wieder zu diesem Thema XD

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

Jo hab schon gesehen, dass ihr im Luxx paar SSD freaks habt die schon einiges auf dem kasten haben. Aber ich will eh 2,3 gänge im Forum zurückschalten. Wenn ich mich auch noch im Luxx anmelde gibts ja gar kein halten mehr^^


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naja, lesen geht ja auch so


----------



## roheed (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Als ob ich einer wäre, der "einfach nur so" mitlesen könnte ohne das es unter den Fingernägeln brennt mit zu spamen 

Aber du kannst ja gerne mal die fragen bei euch in den raum werfen, 
mir den link dazu schicken und ich schau ob ich nicht auch noch
zu euch übersiedle ^^

1. Warum wirkt sich Secure erase auf die Phasen (Write Throteling) aus?!
2. Warum zeigen die Phasen keinerlei Wirkung auf die ATTO benches?!
3. Was spricht Grundsetzlich gegen die Theorie, das die einbrüche davon kommen,  dass keine "sauberen" Blöcke mehr vorhanden sind und er beim Write Befehl quasi erst "trimmed" und daher die 50% einbrüche


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

werd mal sehen, dass ich es unterbringe


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

1. Weil die Platte weis ok kann alles wieder beschreiben ohne auf die Phase achten zu müssen
Hat bestimmt was mit Block Auslesen , in anderen zu schreiben um eine Datei des Gesamten Blocks  löschen zu können zu tun
Ist ja wieder ein schreibvorgang
Das fällt ja weg dann.
2. Sicher ?
3. Nix ist ja wohl auch so , ist wohl eine Mischung aus beidem Trim und einer schlechteren Phase aber da hab ich kein Plan.


----------



## roheed (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie ich schon versucht habe zu erklären, erscheinen mir beide Theorien nicht so sehr an den Haaren vorbeigezogen. Wobei ich vorsichtig behaupten will, dass die theorie, mit den "sauberen" Blöcken leichter zu erklären ist...und die ist bei den älteren SSD's ja schon länger bewiesen dass das so ist. 
Ich denke der ganze Witz hinter der sache ist, dass CG halt bei Sandforce besser und schneller funzt als bei den älteren SSD und deshalb brechen die werte nicht mehr ins bodenlose ein wie bei den ersten SSD generationen.


----------



## roheed (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> 2. Sicher ?


und wie sicher ^^

ich bin nach der "luxx" theorie in Phase 3 gelandet...
ATTO im Anhang hab ich gerade gemacht. Sieht man ihm nicht an 
dass die SSD wohl im Write Throtteling sein soll!


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Tzia  
Wie gesagt ich hab da nicht wirklich viel Ahnung daher muss ich passen


----------



## roheed (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

eigentlich kommen nur 2 theorien in Frage...
oder die vom beabsichtigten Abbremsen der Schreibwerte 
oder die von dem problem mit den nicht vorhanden sein von sauberen Blöcken.

Durch die hohe Kompression von dem Nuller Datenstrom reichen die reellen 50 mb/s
anbindung an die flashzellen um Windows durch die Kompression nach außen hin
die 250 mb/s vorzugaukeln...Und daher ist der Datenstrom von ATTO immer "machbar" egal ob Write Throtteling oder keine sauberen zellen mehr zur verfügung stehen.
Aber nuja alles nur spekulationen. 
Das Sandforce ihr Geheimnis auch nicht veröffentlichen will ist ansich soweit auch nachvollziehbar^^


----------



## Overtown (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

-   jo


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> - jo


lol da hast aber grad so die 5 zeichen voll bekommen, 
die für nen post nötig sind  ^^

kannst du das vlt. ausbauen?


----------



## Overtown (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das ist eine bestätigung deines letzten satzes


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So nachdem gestern gar nichts ging - die SSD wurde noch nicht mal mehr im BIOS erkannt - bin ich dem Problem mal ordentlich auf den Grund gegangen.

Zunächst habe ich das SATA-Kabel der SSD getauscht. Auch wenn ich es mir kaum vorstellen konnte, dass dort das Problem lag. Ein Kabel der HDDs ist nämlich schon länger etwas defekt (einer der Anschlüsse ist sehr locker - gebrochen) und dort gibts es auch keine Probleme. Hat auch nichts gebracht, SSD wird immer noch nicht erkannt.

Also habe ich einmal alle SATA-Käbel gegen neue getauscht (man hat ja genügend  ), aber auch das brachte nichts. Weiterhin wurden alle drei HDDs sauber erkannt, nur die SSD fehlte ("Port 0: Not connected").

Okay nächster Versuch, wir stecken die SSD mal direkt an den Controller, ohne Umweg über die Hot-Swap-Platine (habe das Corsair 800D mit Hot-Swap-Käfig). Und siehe da es geht! Windows bootet, als ob nie was gewesen sei! Yes! Weder SSD noch SATA-Controller sind defekt. Leichtes Aufatmen. Aber was ist nun das Problem?

Nun dachte ich so langsam, dass evtl. die Hot-Swap-Platine an der die SSD angeschlossen ist, den Geist aufgegeben hat. Also einfach mal SSD mit HDD an Port 1 getauscht. Siehe da die Platine ist nicht defekt... "Port 0: Samsung HD501J", "Port 1: Not connected". Naja schonmal gut, muss ich wenigstens nicht das Gehäuse einschicken. Das wäre was geworden...

Nächste Idee war, dass die 2,5" Platte evtl. Probleme mit dem Hot-Swap-Käfig hat. Also einmal alle Platten raus, damit man bisschen was sehen kann. Und tatsächlich! Wenn man die SSD auf der Schiene normal reinsteckt, hat die Luft. Mit ein bisschen Glück bekommt man so nen Kontakt hin. Das ist dann wohl aber auch eher ein Wackelkontakt... (mal boote ich, mal boote ich nicht, mal ende ich im BlueScreen, mal stecke ich im ACHI-Boot fest...)
Also einmal mit richtig Schwung reingeschoben und "knax..." Ne ist nix kaputt gegangen  Platte steckt, wenn auch fast 1cm tiefer als die 3,5" HDDs 

Also lag das Problem am Gehäuse... Da hätte ich wirklich nicht mit gerechnet. Dachte an defekte SSD, SATA-Kabel, SATA-Controller, Hot-Swap-Platine... aber damit hätte ich nie gerechnet 
Zumindest funktioniert nun alles wieder wie gehabt. Hätte mich auch echt schwer gewundert, wenn meine SSD nach so kurzer Zeit und geringer Beanspruchung defekt wäre...


----------



## Marvin82 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*


Glück gehabt, ein defekt ist immer ärgerlich , egal ob nur Kabel, Hardware oder das Gehäuse.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da hast du wirklich Glück gehabt ich hatte von Dienstag bis Donnerstag keine SSD weil kaputt und stand kurz vor dem Selbstmord so abhängig bin ich mittlerweile von meinem PC. Musik, Filme, iNet, TV läuft alles über die Kiste!


----------



## Vaykir (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ mojoxy
also dass du so ne hot swap platine verwendest wusste ich gar net...
hättest das mal eher gesagt.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Tja wenn ich gedacht hätte, dass das erwähnenswert wäre, hätte ich dort auch selbst schon früher an ein mögliches Problem gedacht


----------



## roheed (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wobei das ein grundsätzliches Problem mit 2,5" platten zu sein scheint und nicht
in erster Linie die Form einer SSD ausschlaggebend war, oder?!

Ich hab ja zwei 2,5" hdd im Rechner + die 2,5" SSD, gut das ich keine hot swap Schächte habe^^


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne das lag einfach daran, dass die Platte so klein war. Dürfte bei anderen 2,5" Platten nicht anderes sein.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Leute.... ich muss sterben.... hab in meinen Benchtable ne 40gb maxtor HDD mit 5400rpm.... ich wusste gar net, dass windows so dermaßen lahmarschig ist mit hochfahren. das dauert ja praktisch jahrhunderte, ach was red ich! LÄNGER!


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

HAHA! Aber darf ich mal fragen wieso der Herr nen PC für mehrere Hunderttausend Eurocents hat, aber kein Geld für ne Mini-SSD für den Benchtable?


----------



## roheed (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

HDD sucks XD

btw, habt ihr die zahlen von Seagate gelesen?! Wieviel exabyte an Speicherplatz 
letztes jahr hergestellt werden mussten?! Seagate behauptet, für
die flächendeckende überschwemung mit SSD auf dem Markt sind die
Kapazitäten der NAND flashzellen Hersteller viel zu gering.

Ob wahrheit oder einfach nur angst vor der wachsenden Konkurrenz muss 
jeder selber entscheiden XD wobei ein funken Wahrheit schon dahinter steckt.

Auch wenn man hier durch das Forum den eindruck bekommen könnte, 
jede sau hät schon ne SSD daheim ist der protenzsatz wohl doch noch 
erschreckend gering^^


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja sollte doch klar sein, denn fast jeder Dödel hat mindestens 1TB im Rechner. Kenne auch genug Freaks die mit >8TB arbeiten...

Wenn die diesen Speicherwahnsinn mit NAND-Zellen abdecken wollen, dann klappt das natürlich nicht. Ob die Zellen für eine "normale" 120GB SSD reichen würden mag ich jedoch auch stark bezweifeln.

Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Freundes-/Verwandschaftskreis - außer mir - der eine SSD besitzt. Die meisten wissen ja noch nicht mal was das ist (manche noch nicht mal was ne HDD ist  ). Die dann davon zu überzeugen will ich erst gar nicht versuchen xD


----------



## guna7 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> ...... denn fast jeder Dödel hat mindestens 1TB im Rechner.


Trifft irgendwie auf mich nicht zu. Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, wozu man so viel Speicherplatz braucht. Naja, es gibt wohl viele Leute mit anderem Nutzungsverhalten als mich. 

Ich habe 2 HDD's mit insgesamt 750 GB Kapazität und frage mich noch immer, wie ich die voll bringen soll.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mit 50 mkv videos kein problem. denk mal an hobbyfilmer mit hd cameras (gut gerettet, oder?^^) oder an welche die video und ton schneiden.



> HAHA! Aber darf ich mal fragen wieso der Herr nen PC für mehrere Hunderttausend Eurocents hat, aber kein Geld für ne Mini-SSD für den Benchtable?



keine panik, nächsten monat 
ich bekomme jetzt schon jede woche min. 2 pakete. in meinem zimmer türmen sich die dinger


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



guna7 schrieb:


> Trifft irgendwie auf mich nicht zu.


Deswegen sagte ich ja auch *fast* jeder


----------



## roheed (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> ...... denn fast jeder Dödel hat mindestens 1TB im Rechner.


lol...ich hatte noch vor kurzer zeit "nur" 500gb...hab da immer am Limit rumgemacht
bis es mich genervt hat und auf 1TB umgestiegen bin XD

Jetzt hab ich grad nachgeschaut...und was muss ich da jetzt sehen ?!
Ich hab nur 200GB davon genutzt lol Hammer wie sich das zeug zumüllt
wenn man es will.^^

OMG hab ich grad ein "luxus" Problem (wenn der preis zur nebensache wird)...
kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich ne 560, 6950 oder 570 Phantom kaufen soll.
Vernunft sagt, nimm ne 6950 aber die Phantom 570 sieht so geil aus, dass sie den
"ich muß es unbedingt haben" bei mir aufgeweckt haben  
Ob ich überhaupt eine der karten brauche?! Lass mich kurz überlegen ...NEIN, verdammt XD

Wann kommt den eigentlich Shift 2 raus?! Dann hät ich zumindest (vlt.) nen plausiblen Grund meine 5770 zu tauschen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Vaykir nicht jeder Dödel läd sich MKV Dateien illegal aus dem iNet runter und postet das dann auch noch hier! Ich habe nur eine Samsung F1 500GB und halt meine 120GB SSD und den Speicherplatz finde ich mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

roheed wenn Du ein Silent-Fan bis nimm die 560 Ti. Keine andere aktuelle Graka ist so leise wie die! (Wakü war bei Dir glaube ich noch kein Thema?).

So ich hau mich in die Falle. Bin ziemlich fertig und mein Video ist nun auch online ==> Kann ich beruhigt pennen


----------



## .::ASDF::. (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Guten Morgen,

ich hab jetzt die Crucial RealSSD 128GB bestellt und eingebaut. Windows 7 ist auch schon drauf. 
Normalerweise sind ja die Windows AHCI-Treiber (Bild 1) installiert. Allerdings hab ich die automatische Treiberinstallation vom Mainboard laufen lassen, sodass sich wahrscheinlich die AMD-Treiber (Bild 2) installiert haben.
Eigentlich ist doch egal was davon installiert ist Trim war jedenfalls in beiden Fällen aktiv. 
Das Alignment müsste laut PCGH auch stimmen, weil es in Grün da steht oder muss da auch "1024 K" hin?
Die Windows-Defragmentierung war aber noch aktiv kann das vorkommen trotz Neuinstallation oder wurde die SSD nicht richtig erkannt?
Sonst dürfte doch alles in Ordnung sein?

Den Rest muss ich dann noch mit Hilfe eurer Anleitungen einstellen.

Mfg .::ASDF::.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nö alles ok bei dir, die defragmentierung bleibt aktive wird aber für die SSD nicht ausgeführt. Wenn du noch ne HDD eingebaut hast würde ich es aber anlassen den die HDD braucht das. Du kannst mal den win7 leistungs- Index ausführen wenn du bei der SSD mehr als 5.9 hast würde sie von win7 auch als SSD erkannt.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wer redet denn von illegalen filmen aus dem netz? hat nie einer was von gesagt.
ich red von hd filmen, die man per cam filmt. wenn ich mein vadder sehe, was der unten auf seinem videoschnitt rechner hat, allein an rohmaterial, wird mir schon übel.
und der macht das nur als hobby. stell dir mal leute vor die das professionell machen, die benutzen warscheinlich nciht mal nen codec, der das kleiner macht. aber egal, is eh OT.
(ich selbst hab auch nur 1TB + die ssd)

@ roheed
würd ne nvidia nehmen. 570 hört sich schon gut an, aber die 560Ti sollen wohl auch nen geiles rennen fahren, erst recht was die CuII von Asus angeht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach und welche Kamera zeichnet in *.MKV Dateien auf?


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@ASDF*
Deine werte sehen soweit bombe aus...
Schau mal in meinen Performance Thread vorbei, zu Vaykirs Ärgernis, ist dir der erste platzt sicher mit deinen 661 Punkten^^

"OT_ON"
Auch wenn der verstand mir sagt, dass die 560ti durch ihre silent Eigenschaften 
das Perfekte Produkt für mich wäre, will ich mich nochmal selber zitieren...^^



> aber die Phantom 570 sieht so geil aus, dass sie den
> "ich muß es unbedingt haben" bei mir aufgeweckt haben



So löst man emotionen aus und ja verdammt, bei mir hats funktioniert XD
Die 560 gibts zwar jetzt auch als Phantom Version aber die ist so "kurz" 
das dieser "bullige" auftritt flöten geht. Naja schau mer mal...werds mir noch mal durch
den kopf gehen lassen wobei ich mich schon sehr in die 570 Phantom "verkuckt" habe^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Öhm, @roheed für die 570 brauchst aber auch CPU Power da reichen die 3.2GHz nicht wirklich, ich würde sie dir nur empfehlen wenn du a) vorhast nächste Zeit ein neuen Prozessor zu kaufen oder b) du auf AA und AF stehst und voll rein drehen willst, da das ohne CPU Lasst läuft.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> b) du auf AA und AF stehst und voll rein drehen willst, da das ohne CPU-Last läuft.



ähm...standard? 

(einmal AA, immer AA!)


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja ansich steh ich schon auf AA & AF Orgien 

Wenn man den preis mit einbezieht ist die sachlage eigentlich 
eindeutig, aber da in diesem fall ansich egal tut man sich schon 
schwer sich mit dem "mainstream" zufrieden zu geben 

Die 560 ist zudem im verhältniss zur 5770 "nur" ca. 80% schneller, 
die 570 schaft fast die 100% (quelle CB)

Ansich wäre die 560 Phantom die perfekte Lösung für mich, 
nur sieht die im verhältniss zu ihrer grossen schwester eher
pumelig aus und nicht so bombig die 570.

ja ich weiß ich spinne ^^ ne grafikkarte nach ihrem aussehen zu kaufen
aber wenn die Leistung relativ ist (da so dicht beieinander) , der Preis auch und nur noch die
optik und silenttauglichkeit wichtig kommt so nen mist bei raus XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ähm...standard?
> 
> (einmal AA, immer AA!)



 @Vaykir du alter mit deinem Proletentum!!! Mit ner ollen 5870 kannst du nur davon träumen AA voll rein zu drehen da brauchst du schon was potenteres, Versuchs mal mit ner Viagra!


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also eigl funz aa prima, solange ich kein 16x ssgaa reinhaue 
aber ansonsten in aa + af immer activ, allerdings auch nur in 1680x1050. mehr packt mein monitor net.

ps: ich brauch nen fucking sb system. die c300 geht an den dinger ja ab wie schmitz katze 
werd nachher mal win7 neu drauf bügeln.


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die GTX 560 Twin Frozr II Golden Edition wäre wohl meine wahl.....
Aber ich hab meine 460 Hawk TA ja schon und die dient eh nur als Zwischenlösung bis zur 580*freu*
Obwohl ich mich dann entscheiden muss, ob GTX 580 Lightning/Phantom 3GB(Downsampling ich komme!) oder "nur" eine der größeren Vertex 3/C400 Versionen
Wenn jetzt mal endlich geliefert wird, und ich mein Sys auch zusammenbau'n kann.....

P.S. Natürlich alles mit Sandy...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja ne SB brauchst du auch für ne 580. Habs auch bei mir gemerkt, ein i5 760 muss schon mindestens mit 3800MHz laufen das man die Graka Auslasten kann, selbst mit 4200MHz skaliert die Graka immer noch, zwar nicht mehr so stark aber immer hin.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nen starker i7 9xx würde auch reichen, aber das P/L verhältnis passt da net mehr.
da wird die sandy wohl effektiv mehr bringen als der "alte" i7. sb 2600k kostet ja netmal 300€.


----------



## PontifexM (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

eben entdeckt ,weiss nicht ob es schon bekannt ist  ---> http://www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ SSD v1 28 Firmware Release Notes.pdf


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



PontifexM schrieb:


> eben entdeckt ,weiss nicht ob es schon bekannt ist  ---> http://www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ SSD v1 28 Firmware Release Notes.pdf



Hm - also hat sich nicht wirklich was geändert.

Was bedeutet eigentlich "TRIM command response for short trims takes longer than test expects" genau?

Und welcher "*Test*" ist gemeint?


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo roheed.
Wenn du dir eine 570er oder auch eine 580er oder sogar eine 590-595 in zukunft holst.Es ist immer Spiele abhängig,wie das Spiel Programiert worden ist und wie die treiber Ati/nvidia dazu noch Hamonieren.Immer ist es so das nach einer gewissen Zeit das Spiel auch gepatch wird.MutiCore tauglich, Dx verbesserungen,Chipsatz , wie auch Graka und treiber ect.so das es besser läuft auch für die mit einer älteren Generation an Hardware ect..In alle spielen ohne ausnahmen kann man auch Tweaken.Nicht Cheaten.Tweaken heisst einfach verbessern nach seinen Bedürnissen schneller machen ect.
Als Bsp.ein alter Freund der eine E8400 Intel hat,habe ich so aufgemotzt zu seinem Geburtstag + Win + Treiber+ 90% alles umgeschrieben mit einer 480GTX da er sie sich gewünscht hat,die hat er aber selber bezahlt.Er wie auch ich mit meinen AMD 955 x4 spielen OHNE AUSNAHMEN ALLE SPIELE DERZEIT mit 16af/ 4-8 AA / 2xSSAA HS auf 1920x1080 Maxed out bis auch paar einstellungen auf 1680x1050 gar keine Rede von Flüssig ohne einen miniminimni Ruckler = Pur Orgasmus 0 Cent ausgegeben.Es gibt Spiele die sehr Prozessorlastig sind vor einem Update.Meisst wird das auch behoben nach einiger Zeit(Mann kanns auch selber machen wenn du weiss wie).Hab ich das nicht schon geschrieben? 
Du wirst einen unterschied zwischen deiner 5770 und 570 Gtx oder auch 560Ti merken wie Tag und Nacht.Passe deine treiber halt Individuel nach dem Spiel an wenns notwenig ist.Deine CPU REICHT VOLLKOMMEN AUS.Mehr Ram würde dir gut tun wie auch ein Wenig mehr OC.

Schmeiss das Geld nicht einfach sinnlos raus für nichts.Damit erreicht du genau das was die wollen.Noch mehr MILLIARDEN DEN IN DEN ARSCH STECKEN FÜR GLEICHE LEISTUNG.


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> TRIM command response for short trims takes longer than test expects


mein englisch ist zwar nicht das beste, aber ich denke es soll soviel heißen wie
-  der Trim befehl/trimmen dauert länger als test es erwarten ließen - 

@nyuki
mehr OC würd ich ja gerne machen, aber ich schaf nicht mehr als 3,4 ghz^^
Und die 100€ differez zwischen ner 560 und 570 gehn mir ansich sonst wo vorbei.

@NV User
sagt mal, haben die neuen NV 5XX immer noch diese scheiß Eigenschaft, 
dass der Lüfter erst 100% rennen und erst geregelt werden wenn
der Treiber geladen ist?! Das hat mich schon bei meiner alten 9600gt genervt.

Meine ATI ist auch ohne Treiber Lüftergeregelt, also silent ab power on!


----------



## mojoxy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Huh? Das kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen! Meiner dreht sich ja auch gar nicht mehr 
Keine Ahnung wie das bei meiner vorher war. Bei meiner Freundin im Rechner (6600GT) ist das aber wirklich noch so - hässlich das Geräusch...


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du hast doch ne 8800 oder nicht?!
Echt komisch, also wie gesagt meine 9600gt war in der hinsicht echt zum 
Selbst die 250gt hatte dieses Phänomen noch! Bei der 470gt bin ich mir grad nicht mehr sicher.
da war aber die kiste ansich schon so laut, dass sie nicht aufgefallen ist


----------



## mojoxy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja ich hab ne 8800GTS, aber die hat keinen Lüfter mehr (Wakü - schon vergessen? XD)!


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

is bei all meinen nv karten so, allerdings nur bis nachm bios post, danach @ 20%.


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also wenn das Bios der GPU geladen ist/erscheint dann regeln die karten ein?!
Naja zumindest schon mal besser als früher als man noch mit HDD booten 
musste und es ewig gedauert hat bis der Software Regler entlich gegriffen hat.


----------



## hwk (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> is bei all meinen nv karten so, allerdings nur bis nachm bios post, danach @ 20%.



Also meine 580 dreht absolut nicht hoch beim Booten zu keinem Zeitpunkt^^


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sauber, dann ist das schon mal vom tisch^^


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie das bei den neuen is keine ahnung. ich hab hier nur 7900 gt, 8800 gts/gt/gtx.

und bei der ati weis ichs net, die hat noch nie ihren lüfter angemacht


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @NV User
> sagt mal, haben die neuen NV 5XX immer noch diese scheiß Eigenschaft,
> dass der Lüfter erst 100% rennen und erst geregelt werden wenn
> der Treiber geladen ist?! Das hat mich schon bei meiner alten 9600gt genervt.
> ...



Das ist Bios abhängig von der Grafikkarte wie auch vom Mainboard.Mittlerweile dreht keine Graka 100% beim Systemstart.Kann aber immer wieder vorkommen.



roheed schrieb:


> @nyuki
> mehr OC würd ich ja gerne machen, aber ich schaf nicht mehr als 3,4 ghz^^
> Und die 100€ differez zwischen ner 560 und 570 gehn mir ansich sonst wo vorbei.



3.2 reichen da auch voll aus. 8Gb würde ich mir aber schon zulegen.Wenn du dir demnächst eine Nv zulegst.Rate ich die Gigayte.Am leisesten wie auch Chip/Ram takt vom Werk Oc + P/L am besten mit der leistung.Meisst sogar noch billiger als die Referenzen die viel langsamer + lauter sind.Gigabyte geht seit 460er voll ab.Unschlagbar.In meinen Augen alles andere Geldverschwenung.Alleine schon das Material was die Verwenden Kondensatoren Led's auf derm PCB + Die Rams wie auch die zugriffzeiten der RAMS und auch die Marke der RAMS ect. .Schau dir einfach jeden Testberecht an von einer GTX *SOC*.Und die gehen noch höher im Takt und bleiben fast lautlos oder auch lautlos.Ein wenig Glück ist immer dabei.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die 4**/5** haben diese Krankheit nicht mehr, alles easy! @Nyuki, nein das liegt an der Graka und hat mit dem Mainboard Bios nix zu tun!


----------



## PontifexM (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nein meine "scheiss" asus EAH5850DirectCU macht das nciht .


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die 4**/5** haben diese Krankheit nicht mehr, alles easy! @Nyuki, nein das liegt an der Graka und hat mit dem Mainboard Bios nix zu tun!



Hallo Hulky.
Ich hatte eine epox 8k3a+ und hatte beim Systemstart einer 6600 Gt immer das der Lüfter auf 100% systemstart lief.Bei meiner 7950 GTX nicht(die war aber nicht meine leider  ).Nach einem Bios update vom Epox lief der Lüfter von der 6600 Gt ganz normal an.Ich wusste auch mal warum das genau bei meinem Fall so war.Die haben zwar was Implentiert für abwärts - aufwärts kompatible  Karten aber genau was habe ich vergessen.



PontifexM schrieb:


> nein meine "scheiss" asus EAH5850DirectCU macht das nciht .


 Die ist nicht sch*****.  Power enough !!!


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Zum Thema SSD Benchmark Charts:
Ich leihe mir eine C300 256 GB und putz euch alle WEG.
SO GEMEIN HIER  auch wenns nur paar pünktchen mehr sind.
UNFAIR


----------



## PontifexM (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich weiss das die ned kacke is ,war nur um den sprachgebrauch deutlich zu machen 
weiss nicht ob man die karte noch empfehlen kann ,aber ich bin zufrieden damt.
kann man schön mit den volts spielen  . . .


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> ich weiss das die ned kacke is ,war nur um den sprachgebrauch deutlich zu machen


Sprichst du jetzt jemand hier im thread an oder meinst du allgemein den umgangston in Foren?^^




> Zum Thema SSD Benchmark Charts:
> Ich leihe mir eine C300 256 GB und putz euch alle WEG.
> SO GEMEIN HIER auch wenns nur paar pünktchen mehr sind.
> UNFAIR



ha vaykir, des kannst nicht auf dir sitzten lassen...
da hat dich jemand mit ner kleineren C300 verputzt und dann auch noch ne
vermeindlich langsamere AMD plattform  es geht um deine ehre XD


----------



## PontifexM (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

es war die rede von den "miesen" atis,nur deshalb meine übertreibung 

so schlecht sind die corsair doch auch gar nicht


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> es war die rede von den "miesen" atis,nur deshalb meine übertreibung


hä?! was für miese ATi's?!^^ hab doch selber eine und bin eigentlich mehr als 
glücklich damit. Bin grad nur auf dem Trip, dass ich mal wieder was neues "bräuchte"  Da die gpu grad das schwächste glied in der kette ist muss sie wohl dran glauben^^

Ich schwank grad nur zwischen 6950 und 570...aber nicht wegen der Leistung o.ä.
sondern weil ich die Phantom so sexy finde XD sonst ganz klar, 6950!


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mal eine Frage ich bin am überlegen mir eine SSD für PCIe zu holen die haben ja mehr Durchsatz im allgemeinen. aber ich bin noch insicher da die dann nach den angaben ein Raid0 haben soll, wie sieht es auch mit dern transferrate? Fällt die auch dauer stark oder kann man damit leben? Die SSD die ich im Auge habe ist OCZ RevoDrive X2 PCIe SSD 240GB, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also grundsätzlich halte ich nichts von der Revo oder einem RAID0 aus SSD (ist fast das gleiche)
Der Top speed erhöht sich zwar, nur kann man den im alltag i.d.R. nicht nutzten.
Der Windows Betrieb ist reiner Stadtverkehr, was bringt es dir für nen vorteil, 
ob deine Karre 200 km/h schaft oder 400 km/h?! Beschleunigung ist in beiden fällen gleich, 
aber wie gesagt werden halt bei durch Windows/Ampeln gebremst. 

Ich würde höchstens eine revo nehmen wenn ich 
a) zuviel geld hätte und mir der Preis wurscht ist
b) ich viel mit großen Dateien händeln muss und will (groß = 4gb+)

Eine SSD allein rockt schon genug, so dass man sich den aufpreis getrosst sparen kann.
Auch der ach so hoch gelobte PCI-e bus für SSD ist mehr marketing als das SATA2
im verhältniss wirklich nenneswert langsamer sei!


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*


Mein PC ist da!(bis auf die Graka)Mein PC ist da!
Das war ein richtig krasses Gefühl, als ich den Karton aufgemacht habe und da die ganzen Sachen drin waren^^
Ich glaube so fühlt man sich beim ersten Mal...(Computer-zusammenbauen, nicht das was ihr jetzt denkt)


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ist das deine erste kiste die du dir selber zusammen baust?!^^
Keine sorge, dass ist bei uns "alten" Hasen kein bischen besser 

Einmal den PC Virus, immer PC Virus ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich habe ja noch Zeit, ich will ja nur schon mal mein system langsam planen, es soll wohl ein Buldozer-System werden. Naja, dann kann ich doch eine Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB für der Zeit 200;-€ holen?


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo mit der C300 fährst sogar besser als mit der revo meiner meinung nach!
und die C300 schaft auch nen Topspeed von 343 mb/s ...(OCZ = 200mb/s) 
falls du doch mal auf die Autobahn willst 

btw, schau dir mal den Performance Thread an, 
da belegen alle C300 die Top Platzierungen


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit, aber ich sehe mich schon mal um, was ist eigentlich mit den neuen SSD auch SATA3 Besis mit bis zu 500MB/s sollen die doch laufen!? dann müßten die hier noch mal fallen oder? hoffe ja das ich sogar 240GB holen kann, dann habe auch die Spiele Platz drauf.


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja, meine erste Kiste^^


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also jetzt mal ehrlich.Ich spiele Online Games wo ich die Ladezeit von jedem sehen kann,er natürlich auch.Bei W.O.T.Joinen immer 30 Leute .Man sieht zwar kein Ladebalken von denen nur seinen eigenen.Doch von 75-100 Spiele pro Tag (derzeit weniger) Lade ich immer am schnellsten und muss auf die anderen warten.Ich werde auch oft angesprochen wie"WTF was hast du denn für ein PC".2 Sec mapload andere brauchen 30 sec - 1 min.Es gibt auch ausnahmen doch schneller war bisher noch keiner.Gleiche bei dem Spiel League of Legends zu 99% immer erster.Ich liebe meine SSD.Doch wenn jemand auch eine SSD besitzt sieht es gleich aus, aber nicht immer.Geschlagen hat mich bisher noch keiner im Load.Egal welche Chip oder Graka.


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@0martin*
in deiner situation würde ich auf alle fälle mal auf die C400 warten.
Wie sich die Preise entwickeln werden weiß selbst meine Glaskugel nicht,
aber erhoft euch da mal nicht zuviel! Preislich wird es da keine großen sprünge geben mMn!*

@kaitokid * 
schick schick^^bin mal gespannt wann mein 13 jähriger cousen
zum ersten mal kommt und für seine hardware nur noch ein "amen" von mir möchte...^^
die letzten jahre hab ich immer nur nen "preis" genannt bekommen und mach mal (alles) 
Beim zusammenbau seiner letzten kiste war er aber schon live dabei weil er es
nicht abwarten konnte bzw. schon langsam interesse für entwickelte wie das ding eigentlich von innen aussieht^^

*@Nyuki*
Ja das prädigen wir doch schon seit monaten 
Im alltag merkst zwischen den einzelnen SSD (Controller) nur nen unterschied, 
wenn du den ganzen tag mit der Stoppuhr vorm rechner hockst ^^
Sonst sind alle SSD ungefähr gleich schnell...und im verhältniss zu HDD (VW Polo) sind SSD die reinsten Porsche Raketen!


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hatte das erst mal angst mein System zu schrotten als ich das erst mal die Graka gewechselt habe, dann habe ich die Angst verlohren beim Umbau auf eine Wasserkühlung, erst ging danach nichts mehr.
Hatte einen 8 Pin Stronstecker von mainboard vergessen.  dann lief alles super. Ich sage nur kontroliere alle Kabel ob sie wirklich angeschloßen sind. dann wirds schon und das bisschen im Bios ändern sollte ja nicht das Ding sein.


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man kann nur durch "üben" lernen^^
Als ich mit 13 den ersten rechner in die finger bekommen habe, 
war der wo den PC für meine sister ausgesucht und gekauft hat
fast jeden monat bei uns weil ich ihn geschrottet habe 

Tja die experimente sind nie wirklich weniger geworden, 
nur nach und nach hat man alles selber wieder gebacken bekommen...und um das gehts doch eigentlich, man muß sich nur Trauen (wie so oft im Leben^^)
achja waren das noch zeiten XD


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naka, ich habe da eine XFX5970BE umgebaut und die war neu! da geht einem schon die Muffe wenn das System nichts mehr macht, oder schwarzer Bildschirm.


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hänge echt mit der Stopuhr vor dem Rechner.Wenn Window7 nicht in 8 sec nachdem er die rams Anzeigt nicht vollständig hochgefahren ist.Suche ich sofort den Fehler  (ohne Ramdisk)
Ohne SSD geht ja mal gar nichts mehr.Wie Hulky schon sagte "Ich bringe mich UM ohne..."  (In die richtung)

Kamera ist hier eingetroffen.Mach bald ein geiles video on Youtube.3 Themen in einem LED - MAUS - Graka.Also fleissig klicken^^ Mit der überschrift wird eh jeder auf das Video kommen.Um alle vorurteile aus dem Weg zu schaffen die in etlichen Foren diskutiert wird^^Versprochen da werden alle dicke Augen bekommen .


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> naka, ich habe da eine XFX5970BE umgebaut und die war neu! da geht einem schon die Muffe wenn das System nichts mehr macht, oder schwarzer Bildschirm.


Da geht jedem erst mal der arsch auf grundeis ^^ Was glaubst wie blass man wird, 
wenn beim Updaten der SSD der Bildschirm auf einmal ausgeht lol

@ny
ich stop die zeiten nur, wenn mir der Start mal wider "zu lang " vorkommt...
aber was soll ich sagen, seit 4 monaten bombenfest immer noch weit unter 30s.
Was wiederum zeigt, dass das eigene Zeitempfinden doch relativ ist


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hatte vor einem Monat etwas installiert was sich auch mit HijackThis nicht löschen ließ.Solange brauchte er um zu starten.Habs aber am zweiten Tag wegbekommen.Pnp eintrag deinstallieren.PUHH
Mit Ramdisk braucht Pc 27 sec.Ohne 8 sec.und die 8 kommen manchmal vor wie 16sec.Sofort Stopuhr und reboot^^.Kommt echt manchmal nur so einem vor.
War wieder Nett hier.Will jetzt mal daddeln^^ bis die Tage mal

wow die 5970BE ist ja mal richtig Porno.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man glaubt echt nicht in was für einen Schockzustand man verfällt wenn wirklich mal ein wichtiges Hardware Teil ausfällt. Hatte ich ja erst letzte Woche mit der SSD. Du sitzt ganz normal vorm PC, auf dem Desktop.....plötzlich Bluescreen aus dem Nichts heraus und du denkst " naja gut kann ja mal passieren war ja das erste mal" und dann bleibt er im Bios Post Screen hänge und du denkst" scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeise!", weißt sofort was los ist und du rennst durch die ganz Bude und versuchst die dämliche Rechnung von dem Teil zu finden das vor drei ein halb Monaten noch 299€ gekostet hat und findest sie nicht, erst mal. Das sind Gefühlszustände die nur einer nach vollziehen kann der das auch schon erlebt hat!!!


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> wow die 5970BE ist ja mal richtig Porno.




war mein Weinnachtsgeschenk, von mir selbst.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> wow die 5970BE ist ja mal richtig Porno.




oh ja das ist sie 

was ist denn W.O.T ?
und league of legends spiel ich auch. lass mal ne runde zusammen mchen nyuki, dann wirste nurnoch die zweite sein, die fertig is mir laden


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> oh ja das ist sie
> 
> was ist denn W.O.T ?
> und league of legends spiel ich auch. lass mal ne runde zusammen mchen nyuki, dann wirste nurnoch die zweite sein, die fertig is mir laden



Das ist ja Cool.spiele auf Us natürlich^^ hoffe du auch.Aber nicht weinen wenn ich dich schlage^^

Heute startet open Beta.Spiele schon seit close beta aber egal. zieh dir das rein bis zum ende.GERMAN STEEL FTW

http://game.worldoftanks.eu/news/general_news/open_beta_video


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schlagen? wir zocken natürlich im selben team.
aber ich bin natürlich nicht auf us (glaub ich zum mindest)


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

scheint lustig zu sein aber, warum fast 50% so ein mist T34? der PantherII ist doch viel besser!?


----------



## Nyuki (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> schlagen? wir zocken natürlich im selben team.
> aber ich bin natürlich nicht auf us (glaub ich zum mindest)



Schlagen im laden^^ Natürlich im selben Team^^


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

träum weiter 
vllt lass ich dich mal gewinnen, wenn du nett bist ...hihi


----------



## Nyuki (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wenn du mich 1000 mal bittest sage ich die auch warum ich schneller beim laden bin 

Wie lange lädt denn bei dir die Map in sec?


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ca. 6 sekunden!


ne ehrlich, kp, hab lol noch nicht auf der ssd probiert.
du hast bestimmt wieder was getweakt, aber ich vertraue der macht meines rechners 

1000x bitte verschieben wir auf nachher, sonst bekomm ich gleich bann wegen spam^^


----------



## Nyuki (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehehe^^.
6sec ist schnell.Ich liege zwischen 12-15 kommt drauf an welche map.Im Practice Mode sinds aber nur 4 sec.Wenn ich bei 89% für 2 sec beim laden stehen bleibe,bleiben die anderen auch stehen egal bei wieviel % die sind.Hat auch was mit der verbindung zu tun denke ich.Custom kann man die volle leistung sehen.Bei mir genau 4 sec egal welche map.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

6sec sollte nen witz sein -.-

wie schon gesagt, ich habe ds spiel noch net mit der ssd getestet, werde es aber instant testen, wenn ich nachher zu hause bin.
und zweitens hab ich den ladevorgang noch nicht gestoppt 
war also ne doppellüge


----------



## Nyuki (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich finde spiele auf der SSD ist ein muss.ohne geht erstens immer meine HDD an die für meine verhltnisse viel zu laut ist.und das laden von spielen dauert viel viel länger.
Aber 6 sec. kommen hin.Bisher habe ich 2 Leute gesehen die doppel so schnell waren wie ich.Die waren im Raid verbund.Sehr erstaunlich.
Bei CodBlackops habe ich auch so ein Tic.Wenn die Map geladen ist muss man schnell joinen und Tab drücken,dann sieht man wer schon alles drin ist.Mapload dauert bei COD 2-3 sec.Durch den neuen NV treiber.Mehr durchsatz für meine Vrams.Weniger was mit der SSD zu tun,komisch.Oder in Kombination...Mit dem 260.99 brauche ich 10-12 sec.mit 266.58 und die Beta treiber davor nur 2-3 sec.

zu meinem geheimniss.Wenn du den richtigen Graka Treiber hast,lädst du alles schneller in den Vram.Natürlich spielen die anderen Komponenten auch eine sehr wichtige rolle.Beim Benchmark ist mir das aufgefallen.3dmark11 Aquamark(2002-03 schon) Graka wechsel - treiber wechsel 50-80% schneller am laden.Bei 3dmark 2011 mit dem 266.58 lade ich jeden Bench bis auf den letzten Combi bench in 3-4 sec.

Bei ...live liegt die halbe abteilung lahm  Ich muss schnell los


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Stimmt schon, aber da stellt sich bei mir die frage, wie ich 600gb spiele auf ne 256er SSD bekommen soll 

allein wow, dragon age und hl2 nehmen schon über 100gb weg...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und vergiss nicht zu erwänen das alle Spiele legal bei dir sind. (Vorsicht schwarzer Humor!).


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » PCIe Solid State Drives(SSD) » OCZ Ibis PCIe / HSDL 3,5 Zoll SSD - 160GB

Discuss!


----------



## Stingray93 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Im Zack-Zack ist grad eine Teamgroup SF SSD im Angebot, 10€ günstiger als die Konkurrenz.


ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

Auch wenn die OCZ zum selben Preis regulär zu haben ist 
Wollts nur mal erwähnen!


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo, da guck ich auch fast jeden tag, aber die angebote sind meistens gar keine angebote 
die gehen von UVP aus und die wird von den meisten shops eh um weiten unterboten.


----------



## PontifexM (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ist die teamgroup zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Stingray93 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> jo, da guck ich auch fast jeden tag, aber die angebote sind meistens gar keine angebote
> die gehen von UVP aus und die wird von den meisten shops eh um weiten unterboten.



Weiß ich, guck auch jeden tag mehrmals rein.
Aber die Teamgroup geht grad, 10€ günstiger ist 10€ günstiger.

Die Angebote wo man teilweise 50Cent spart können sie sich wirklich sparen.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

+ versand und bezahlgebühren bsite wieder bei fast 200.
amazon liefert umsonst 

ob die zu empfehlen is weis ich net.
hab noch nix von der gehört.


----------



## PontifexM (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

eben deshalb frage ich auch ,ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie was darüber gelesen bzw was gehört.


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naja schnäpchen ist aber auch ganz schön relativ 

Die Vertex gibts schon ohne mega hyper super angebot für 10€ weniger ^^
Btw, wußte gar nicht das SF SSD nen cache haben 

Zitat ZackZack :
_Cache 64 MB_

Ansonsten sollte die SSD genauso gut/schlecht sein wie alle anderen SF SSD auf dem Markt auch.
Die marke, insofern sie eine ist, hör ich heut allerdings auch zum ersten mal


----------



## Stingray93 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> naja schnäpchen ist aber auch ganz schön relativ
> 
> Die Vertex gibts schon ohne mega hyper super angebot für 10€ weniger ^^
> Btw, wußte gar nicht das SF SSD nen cache haben
> ...




Die Marke ist nicht neu,
hab Ram von denen.
Der tut seinen Dienst sehr gut, ist aber auch 2000er Ram der nur auf 1600 läuft mit Cl7 (also von mir eingestellt halt, mehr brauch ich net)


Wenn du genau guckst, ist die Vertex 2 auch erst ab 179€ verfügbar.

Würde aber wohl auch eher zur Vertex greifen ( hab ich ja auch )


----------



## mojoxy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » PCIe Solid State Drives(SSD) » OCZ Ibis PCIe / HSDL 3,5 Zoll SSD - 160GB
> 
> Discuss!


Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung Caseking.de:

"Der wesentliche Unterschied zu den RevoDrive X2 ist die Bauart."

Falsch! Der wesentliche Unterschied ist der Preis


----------



## ulukay (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hier maln bench meiner system ssd


----------



## mojoxy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich wiederhole mich ja nur extrem ungern, aber in letzter Zeit ist das irgendwie immer öfter nötig 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

PS: Bitte nicht böse nehmen - ich bin so 


Edith sagt: Gut hat sich erledigt. Der gute Herr ist wohl selbst auf den richtigen Hund gekommen


----------



## mojoxy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Äh WTF? Sorry aber die Bilder sind doch ein Fake oder? Entweder hast Du ne ganz andere Intel X25-M G2 als die, die ich kenne, oder da passt einfach was nicht. Das Teil wäre ja 10 mal "schneller" als alle Platten die es sonst so geben würde.

Oder was macht deine Kiste so besonders?


----------



## ulukay (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

noe kein fake.
12 gig ram und das programm: FancyCache Overview


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Der Bug ist bekannt, die Bilder kannst aber auch alle in die Tonne treten!!! Versteh sowieso nicht warum du sie überhaupt zeigst, falsche Werte!!!!


----------



## ulukay (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bug? warum bug? ich hab den speed auch so.
bei 12 gig ram kannst 6 gig cache fuer die ssd geben.
der writespeed sackt dann erst ab wenn du ueber 6 gig auf einmal schreibst. 
da kannst schon mal ne fraps aufnahme mit virtualdub neu encoden, audio in wav extrahieren, audio track mit audacity mit ner mp3 mergen (fuer hintergrund musik). das ganze wieder zusammenfuegen - und der ruehrt die ssd nicht einmal an. alles full speed.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja okay, ich meine mit dem Caching erreichen wir ja alle höhere Werte. Das geht schon Richtung Fake, da es überhaupt nichts aussagt. Ich würde gerne mal deine Daten sehen ohne das Caching!


----------



## ulukay (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ja okay, ich meine mit dem Caching erreichen wir ja alle höhere Werte. *Das geht schon Richtung Fake, da es überhaupt nichts aussagt.*



mit verlaub, das ist bloedsinn.
wie oft schreibst du mehr als 6gb am stueck?
fuer den *alltag* bringt das caching verdammt viel - insbesondere mit defered write minimiert es schreibzugriffe auf die ssd (= mehr performance UND laengere haltbarkeit).
ich hab letztens 8 stunden kotor gespielt und dauernd mit quicksave gearbeitet. ein speicherstand = 19mb, dank quicksave speichert ers ja immer in denselben slot, sprich der 19mb spielstand wird immer wieder ueberschrieben. bei 8 stunden spielzeit und alle 3 minuten mal quicksaven sind das 3gb die er schreiben wuerde. mit writecache und defered write (auf 8 stunden) sinds 19mb.
und jetzt sag nochmal dass das nichts aussagt 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal deine Daten sehen ohne das Caching!


die wuerden aussehen wie bei jeder anderen 80gig postville auch. (und waeren absolut uninteressant).
ich hab das hier gepostet damit sich andere ssd user auch mal mit dem programm auseinandersetzen (grad jetzt wo es noch gratis ist).


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm jo, für jemanden der eh zuviel RAM fürn rechner gekauft hat sicher vlt eine interessante sache...
ansonsten vielen dank für deinen "ramdrive" benchmark 
Darüber hinaus, vielen dank für deinen hinweis zu dieser Technologie. 

Und wenn die leute SSD schon zu teuer finden, rechnet mal den GB preis bei RAM aus


----------



## ulukay (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

100 euro fuer zusaetzliche 6 gig ram - der wesentlich mehr realspeed bringt als ein 2000 euro ocz zdriveraidpciemonstertrumm :p 
zumal man keine ssd braucht um fancy cache zu nutzen, bringt auch bei festplatten was
man kann aber auch zusaetzlich zum ram cache (L1 cache genannt) auch eine ssd einer festplatte als L2 cache vorschalten


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die leute heulen das man für 120gb ssd fast 200 zahlt
aber dann ohne mit der wimper zu zucken für 12GB RAM 300 euro hinlegen ?! 
Komm ich nicht mit, sry^^ (ist jetzt allgemein, pls nicht persönlich nehmen  )

Als temporärer Speicher sicher eine sehr feine sache...
aber irgendwann musst die daten doch wieder auf ne SSD/HDD sichern 
und dann wartest auch wie jeder andere auch. 

Und windows bootet sicher nicht schneller als ohne den cache oder?!
Und was will ich an 1s ladezeit für progs noch beschleunigen?
Wie gesagt, in meinen augen nichts anderes als die alt bekannten RAM-Drives...
Wo liegt der Vorteil?! Das RAM zwischen SSD und OS hockt und nicht ein eigenes Laufwerk hast?


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie soll das prog denn den windows start beschleunigen, wenn es erst nach windows gestartet wird.
da hast dir aber ne nen eigentor geschossen, roheed


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Und windows bootet sicher nicht schneller als ohne den cache


laß des "oder" weg dann past die aussage 100%^^


----------



## mojoxy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja wie dem auch sei. Mal wieder was wichtiges: OT 

Roheed, Du hast doch auch gewitzelt Dir ne SB zu holen. Welches Mainboard würdest Du Dir dazu holen?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das asus p8p67 deluxe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vielleicht sollte ich anfangen die Posts richtig durch zu lesen, klar Ram Disk ok dann können die WErte hin kommen aber das hat dann ja nix mehr mit einer SSD zu tun da du das ja auch mit einer HDD machen kannst.


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich weiß nicht. Hab bisher keine so gute Erfahrungen mit Asus gemacht. Zudem scheint das P8P67 ziemlich viele Bugs zu haben - vor allem mit RAM der schneller als 1333 läuft...

Auch hatte mich diese ominöse "Rückrufaktion" vom Maximus IV Extreme weiter in meiner Einstellung bestätigt. Das soll also das beste sein, dass Asus den Consumern verkaufen möchte/kann? Na ich weiß ja nicht.

Zurzeit tendiere ich eher wieder zu Gigabyte. Haben zwar kein UEFI, sondern "nur" ein BIOS, aber da kenn ich mich wenigstens bestens aus. Und so ne überlade grafische Aplikation wie UEFI brauch ich auf der Ebene auch einfach nicht.

Oder vielleicht doch das "ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional". Name hin oder her, darauf geb ich nix, aber scheint ein gutes Board zu sein und hat ne ordentliche Ausstattung für den Preis. Zudem passt die Farbgebung sehr gut zu meinem restlichen Gehäuse. Ich kann das blau einfach nicht mehr sehen (noch in Minuspunkt für Asus)


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Roheed, Du hast doch auch gewitzelt Dir ne SB zu holen. Welches Mainboard würdest Du Dir dazu holen?


Ich kann mich nicht mal zwischen der 560, 570 Phantom, 6950 1gb entscheiden 
und jetzt kommst du mit nem MB  ^^

Mein kollege hat ein MSI board...schien aber noch recht bugi !!
Kein Hot swap ohne Bios update, Iphone Bios aka UEFI, Windows software von MSI im Frindly absturz Modus unterwegs...(nicht mal multi online änderbar?!hallo?!)
Also hatte alles nen sehr faden beigeschmack...!

Mit Asus hab ich auch quer durch die Palette (Laptop, Grafikkarten, MB) viel blödsinn mitmachen müssen...Hab ich absolut kein bock mehr drauf!

Was mich jetzt halbwegs gerockt hat ist mein aktuelles Gigabyte Board! Wie sich das allerdings auf die SB verhält kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber ich würde wieder zu Gigabyte greifen!


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne MSI - lass mal. Ich will damit ja Spaß haben und keinen Frust 
Jo mein aktuelles Gigabyte-Board hat mir auch viel Spaß bereitet. Leider war bei 396 FSB Schluss  (nen FSB-Loch wars scheinbar auch nicht, da deutlich höhere Werte auch nicht gingen). Dabei hätte mein C2D 4300 bestimmt noch ein bisschen mehr gekonnt... Ich wollte doch die 100% OC knacken 

Denke auch das ich mir entweder das "Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4" hole oder ASRock mal ne Chance geben werde. Die machen sich ja echt nicht schlecht in letzter Zeit (seit sie nicht mehr zu Asus gehören )


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja gut, vom OC Potential haut mich mein Gigabyte auch nicht vom Hocker! bei mir scheint bei 420 FSB auch schon schicht im schacht zu sein aber sonst läuft das teil halt so bombig stabil (fsb 400) was ich so noch nicht oft erleben durfte. Und vorallem auf welche art ich das Board schon 
gequelt habe und es immer noch schnurt wie am ersten tag ist der hammer...
Voltmode hoch wie runter, case temp jenseits der 60 grad und was weiß ich nicht für blödsin
ich schon alles mal aus neugier probiert habe  btw es dürfte älter sein als 3 jahre

Also jetzt mal ernsthaft, Asus ist die letzte marke die ich mir (nochmal) ins haus holen würde.
War so im großen und ganzen schon ok, aber eins ist mir mal abgeraucht bei minimalen OC versuchen, ein anderes mehrfach im Monat einfach mal so nen restart hingelegt...Asus GPU war lauter als jeder Staubsauger uvm!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also zum Thema Graka der P/L Kracher ist natürlich die ATI 6950 die du dank dual Bios Sorgenfrei zu einer 6970 frei schalten kannst. Ich persönlich mach ja seit meiner 4890 einen Bogen um ATI aber von der Leistung her ist sie auf den Level einer 570.


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich find es zwar echt "lieb" von euch, dass ihr mir mit rat und tat zur seite steht 
was das thema grafikkarte angeht, aber meine gedanken drehen sich seit tagen 
im kreis und für aussenstehende kaum nachvollziehbar...

*zensiert" und in Post #*2630* wieder auferlebt XD


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo bei der Graka hader ich auch noch zwischen HD6950 (die natürlich ne 6970 bei mir wird) und der GTX560. Preislich sind die zurzeit ja ungefähr gleich auf, da AMD den Preis ja ganz nett gesenkt hat 

AMD hat immer noch Probleme mit ihren Treibern, zudem ist die Grafikqualität auch nicht auf einer Ebene mit Nvidia. Ob ich das allerdings wirklich wahrnehem würde ohne Direktvergleich, mag ich mal ganz stark bezweifeln. Die ATI-Karte rennt etwas schneller (im Stock) als die Nvidia, "erkauft" sich diese Leistung aber etwas mit der "schlechteren" Quali.

Ich denke falsch machen kann man mit keiner dieser Karten wirklich was. Wenn ich bei den Stock-Kühlern bleiben würde, wäre die Entscheidung ganz einfach: GTX560. Da ist mir dann die 5-10% (oder sogar 20% mit Unlock) sowas von egal, wenn das Teil schön leise bleibt 
Da bei mir aber eh früher oder später (eher früher - so wie ich mich kenne) eine Wakü-Kühler drauf kommt, ist Lautstärke der Lüfter kein Kaufgrund mehr...

Wird wohl einfach wieder mal ne Bauchentscheidung werden. Und da tendiere ich eigentlich eher zu Nvidia. Naja schau mer mal


----------



## PontifexM (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich find es zwar echt "lieb" von euch, dass ihr mir mit rat und tat zur seite steht
> was das thema grafikkarte angeht, aber meine gedanken drehen sich seit tagen
> im kreis und für aussenstehende kaum nachvollziehbar...
> 
> ...


 find ich gut .


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich bin nach ca. 10 jahren NV zu ATI gewechselt und beure es auf keinen fall.
Das mit der schlechteren quali kann ich ohne direkten vergleich auch nicht nachvollziehn/bestätigen!

Da mir die leistung der 5770 auch dicke reicht, geht es mir in erster linie um die silent
tauglichkeit...und der STromverbrauch sollte auch nicht zu hoch sein...
Das ist ja ein riesen nachteil der NV karten...

Die 100€ aufpreis zwischen der 6950 und der 570 phantom sind rationell gesehen 
absoluter Blödsinn. Aber nochmal, die phantom sieht so geil aus, dass ich sie 
mir unbedingt kaufen muß^^ Aber so leise wie sie aussieht ist sie wohl auch nicht.
Zumindest wenn man meine aktuelle Kiste als referenz nimmt ^^

und die "hört" sich so an---auch unter last! @ Lukü
YouTube - Lian Li PC-7FN + Nordwand Innenleben | Soundchek


Herz will die phantom, gehirn will a) gar keine und wenn dann eher die 6950


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed du spielst mit ner 5770 auf einen 24 Zoll Full HD Moitor und dir reicht die Leistung? Dann verstehe ich dein Problem, lass es mit der neuen Graka und hol dir SB, da du ja sowieso Videobearbeitung machst würde sich für dich doch erheblich mehr lohnen. Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich mich in meine GTX580+Shaman verliebt habe. Macht einfach Laune wenn du die neusten Games ohne nach zu denken voll auf rotzen kannst. Wirklich hol die den SB+Board und du hast was davon.


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo ne i7-2600K wär doch was  Kostet auch 300€ hehe. Wobei ich im P/L-Aspekt auch eher zur i5-2500K greifen würde


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

für die SB brauch ich alles neu, neue CPU, neues Board, DDR3 speicher...
Da bist gut und gerne mal bei 600€+ dabei. 

Ihr habt mich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden...
die Phantom 570 sieht geil aus --> roheed will sie haben  
Fertig^^ nicht mehr nicht weniger. me -->  ?


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jaja ist ja gut. Roheed geht nun erst mal schlafen und morgen sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich sag doch, meine Motive sind für Außenstehende nicht nachvollziehbar ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich mein wenn deine Motive einer versteht dann wir, wenn man Computer verrückt ist dann hat das nix mehr mit rationalen denken zu tun sonst wäre ich bestimmt nicht von einer 470 auf eine 580 umgestiegen und das obwohl die 470 gerade mal drei Monate alt war und 309€ gekostet hat. Wenn du dich in die 570 Phantom verliebt hast dann solltest du kurzen Prozess machen und dir das Teil noch jetzt bestellen und Schluss! Den es gibt nix schlimmeres als Liebeskummer, solange ihr getrennt seit und sie nicht dein ist!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Wenn du dich in die 570 Phantom verliebt hast dann solltest du kurzen Prozess machen und dir das Teil noch jetzt bestellen und Schluss! Den es gibt nix schlimmeres als Liebeskummer, solange ihr getrennt seit und sie nicht dein ist!!!!!!!!!!!



DAS...Sind argumente die in meiner situation ziehen  
Das ganze P/L zeug kann man sich auch zu genüge in diversen test aneigenen/belesen, 
aber so ein tip der die sache auf den Punkt trifft fndet/bekommt man nur hier!

Du willst was und die kohle spielt nur eine nebenrolle?! Auf was wartest du dann noch?!...
Holl es dir verdammt nochmal! *Gespräch zwischen meinem rationellen ich und dem emotionalen Teil *


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Genau also hör auf die selber zu quälen und gib deinem Verlangen nach, mach ich auch so und danach gehts mir immer besser. Ich meine dieser Pechschwarze Kubus sieht schon Mystisch aus zumal da noch Ventiltoren drin verborgen sind die man nicht so richtig von außen sieht. Sieht richtig geheimnisvoll aus das Teil, es hat was definitive! Jetzt weiß ich auf was für eine Art Frauen du stehst, dunkel haarig mit geheimnisvollen Augen.....stimmts???


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

verdammt, dieser kleine Seelen strip heute nacht hat mehr über mich verraten als mir lieb ist ^^
Die phantom sieht einfach so sexy und geheimnissvoll aus, dass man sogar nen schwaben 
dazu bringt über seinen schatten zu springen! Gainward, dat habt ihr gut gemacht ^^

kennt ihr das Video?! der typ kriegt gleich nen orgasmus wenn er über die GPU redet.
Soweit ist es zwar noch nicht bei mir, kann sich ja aber ändern wenn ich sie dann life
in den händen halten  

YouTube - Gainward GTX570 Phantom Review Crysis Metro 2033



> Jetzt weiß ich auf was für eine Art Frauen du stehst, dunkel haarig mit geheimnisvollen Augen.....stimmts???


Der hammer, 100% volltreffer! Und das nur weil wir über harware labern...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn ich mir ne Traumfrau basteln könnte, dann würde sie so aussehen: http://www.bepa-galerie.de/Augen/asiatin.jpg


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

EDIT:::
jawohl...und gleich mal die falsche 570 bestellt lol
Hab gleich noch ne email hinterhergeschickt das ich den artikel ändern möchte.
So ein mist, wenn der shop noch keine bilder der karte drin hat! verdammt! Kein guter start XD
Gut das ich das noch rechtzeitig gemerkt habe! Hät wohl sonst blöd geschaut wenn ich ne normale 570 Gainward bekommen hätte anstatt meiner schwarzhaarrigen schönheit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Aber muss doch Phantom dran gestanden haben, war wohl heute Abend mal wider ein Glas Wein zu viel, gelle!!!


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wenn dann bier 
ne stand nicht dran und vor lauter vorfreude hab ich nur auf den Preis geschaut...
und der hätte gepasst. (bzw. der mist wurde mir über die suche angezeigt und ich hab einfach nicht aufgepasst!)
Oh man...was lernen wir daraus?! Nie nach 24 uhr an PC hocken lol


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hast du jetzt die richtige bestellt, solang die Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet ist, ist das Stornieren kein Problem und du kannst gleich die andere bestellen. edit: ich stell gerad auf zwei Monitor Betrieb um, hatte ha noch ein 22 Zöller hier rum fahren, solche Sachen fallen mir immer mitten in der Nacht ein, wie gestern als ich mal wieder meine GTX580 umgebaut habe und den Thermalright VRM kühler mit Sandpapier an die 580 angeglichen habe da er ja für die 480 gedacht ist.


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Leute, so wird das nix. Ihr sollt ins Bett gehn! Mach ich nun auch, nachdem ich meinen "neuen" PC fertig konfiguriert habe... 850€ und das ist ohne Laufwerke, Gehäuse und so nen Schnick-Schnack -.-"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich lebe nach New Yorker Zeit, ich gehe erst so um 13.00 Uhr MEZ ins Bett! Neuer PC cool zähl mal auf was du so eingebaut hast.


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin moin jungs,

jo hab sie schon richtig bestellt gehabt, aber ich denke nicht das es probleme geben wird.
Klappt bei "gehirnfabrik"  normal recht problemlos...(sonst kriegen sie se glei zurück^^)
Und nein, nicht immer war ich einfach zu blöd den richtigen Artikel auszusuchen lol


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Guten Morgen @roheed, ich war noch garnet schlafen, werd ich aber jetzt bald tun. Hast die Phantom jetzt bestellt, gute Entscheidung. Dann brauchst aber auch noch ein geiles Game das du die enorme Performance der Karte zeigt, sie ist ja schneller als die 480 und die hat schon ne Hammer Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

kann man sich voll schwer vorstellen das du seit heut nacht noch nicht pennen warst ^^

Jetzt ist auch mein Paypal Konto gedeckt  dacht das mach ich erst heut mittag, bevor ich noch mehr blödsinn anstell wie bei der falschen bestellung XD 

Hab heut nacht nur die vier worte gelesen
--> 1280mb *G* wie Gainward GTX570
--> Verfügbar
--> preis war ok
--> keine versandkosten
--> *Gehirn aus*
--> sofort bestellen bevor ich es mir wieder anderst überleg 

also normal sollte das gut gehen mit dem umstellen. Preise sind (heute!!!) eh ähnlich.
Die Preise nachts von MF sind manchmal echt zum Kopfschütteln! 
Versandkostenfrei ab 24h aber dafür heben sie die Preise auf "nachttarife" 

Als aller erstes kommt Crysis und Metro2033 wieder drauf! 
Vlt kann ich es zum ersten mal in 3 jahren Crysis mal flüssig spielen  
mit COD7 und was ich sonst noch so zocke solltest die 570
ja nicht hinterm herd vorlocken können...

Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines kind auf die Karte ^^


----------



## Vaykir (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich verstehe deine Beweggründe mehr als du denkst. was meinste warum ich nen 980x habe? warum ich wasserkühler habe, die vernickelt sind... warum ich ne ssd habe? alles aus dem gleichen grund. ich wollte es haben, ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht, sei mal daher gestellt. manche leute kaufen sich halt sachen und gcken nciht so doll auf den preis und manche sparen an jeder ecke und kante und heulen dann später rum, dass es defekt is (oder zu lahm, oder sonst was).
von daher kauf das ding ruhig. fühlt sich nämlich gut an, etwas zu kaufen was man auf jeden fall haben will.


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja schon vollkommen richtig Vaykir, aber ich bin ein so rational deckender Mensch, dass ich immer erst mal den "schwaben" in mir überwinden muss.^^
Und das gelingt mir nicht immer wenn man sich meine mainstream (Leistung) Hardware mal anschaut 

Aber seit ich hier im Forum bin kauf ich mir fast immer nur noch das beste vom besten bzw. oberes mittelfeld XD
Seasonic NT, SSD, Lian Li Case, Nordwand kühler und nu die Phantom XD
Davor immer case für 20€, NT für 30€, HDD, Boxed CPU kühler usw 
Und ich bin auch prima über die runden gekommen, wenn man aber mal die 
quali meiner Aktuellen Hardware anschaut, denkt man sich schon...verdammt wie haste früher nur ohne leben/zocken können lol


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Weißt was es ist was dich verändert hat, wir oder anders gesagt Leute mit denen du dein Hobby teilen kannst und deine Freude über neue Hardware. Menschen mit denen du dich unterhalten kannst wie toll ne neue Graka ist, wie Crysis jetzt mit vollen Settings flüssig läuft, es gibt nix schöneres auf der Welt als Menschen mit denen du deine Freude über etwas teilen kannst. Das geht uns aber alle so und das ist ja das schöne an einer Community!!!


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier das ist so gerade meine Überlegung 

MOJO's Neuer PC; Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kleines Kommentar dazu:

CPU: Vielleicht komme ich noch zur Vernunft und kaufe nur den i5-2500K - sollte auch reichen 

RAM: Evtl pack ich das Set 2x rein. Preise sind gerade sehr gut und sollen im Q2/2011 ja wieder anziehen.

GPU: Habe nun doch erst mal die Radeon drin: PREMIERE!!!! Seit Anbeginn meines PC-Gedenken immer nur ne Nvidia gehabt. Ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht 

Mainboard: Auch hier versuche ich mal was neues. ASRock enttäuscht mich nicht! Sonst geht das Ding retour und ich pack mir ein Gigabyte UD4 rein 

Netzteil: Auch hier öfter mal was neues. Bin eigentlich überzeugter Enermax-Kunde, aber der Preis für ein Enermax 87+ 600W ist mir einfach zu krass... Um Wunderblumen habe ich eigentlich immer einen großen Bogen gemacht, aber die neue 80 Plus Gold Serie soll recht gut sein (muss ja auch sonst erreicht man kaum diese Kategorie). Der Preis ist der Hammer. Ungefähr die Hälte vom Enermax. Auch hier hoffe ich, dass ich es nicht bereuen werde 

Also ich gehe rech viele neue Wege mit dem PC. Fehlt eigentlich nur ne AMD CPU, aber bis Bulldozer kann und will ich nicht warten. Habe eh ziemlich große Zweifel, dass der wirklich was reißt... Schade eigentlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also zum Super Flower muss ich sagen, die Golden Green sind auch die einzigen die man von denen kaufen kann der rest ist echt total grottig von denen. Die Graka klar besonders weil man sie halt noch stressfrei zu einer 6970 frei schallten kann und dann fast auf dem Level einer NV 570 ist. Bei der CPU würde ich dir auch eher zu einem 2500K raten den der geht auch auf mindestens 4500MHz und das unter Luft. Von daher keine schlechte Wahl!!


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Luft ist gar keine Option! Bei der Graka evtl. noch als Notlösung, bis der passende Kühler verfügbar ist, aber der CPU-Lüfter wird keine Umdrehung in meinem Rechner machen


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

der i5-2500K hat aber kein HT...Ob man das braucht ist mal dahingestellt, 
aber die 8 virtuellen Kerne vom 2600k rocken schon heftig. Von daher, bleib lieber beim i7

Mein kollege betreibt den i7 jetzt auch mit Wakü...der übertaktbarkeit hat's aber leider nichts gebracht!
Ich schätze mal, dass die Spawa unter dem fehlendem Durchzug schneller schlappmachen. 
Die Halterung für den kühler konnte er durch etwas ausfeilen von Langlöcher vom 775 Board aufs 1155 übernehmen^^


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das ASRock hat sogar Bohrungen für die 775 Kühler, also Perfekt! 
Das mit der Übertaktbarkeit scheint noch ein kleiner BIOS-Bug zu sein, da das System bei um die 5GHz schlagartig instabil wird. Naja mal schaun was Updated bringen. Aber so viel OC brauch ich eh nicht. Das Teil sollte schnell genug sein  Mir gehts da eher um die Lautstärke und die Temperaturen


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

5ghz?! davon könn ma dann auch nur träumen...bei uns war bei 4,5ghz schluss.
Auch mit massivern anheben der Vcore. Nu gut, aber wir wollen nicht unnötig nörgeln, 
4,5ghz mit Boxed sind mehr als krank


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe, ja das stimm. Wie sahen die Temps bei Euch aus?


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mit boxed ist er in termal Throtteling gerannt, sprich 99°C 
Ist aber echt geil gelöst beim i7...je näher er der 100°C kommt umso 
mehr geht der Clock runter und die temps pendeln sich bei 95-99°C ein.
also so weich, wie es moderne Autos mit dem Drehzahlbegrenzer machen.

mit der Wakü treibt es sich wohl um die 60°C rum

*EDIT:::*
Mein nächtlicher Leichtsinn wurde sooeben von MF richtig gestellt ^^
Mit mehr oder weniger viel glück, erhalte ich sie dann wohl schon next week.
Die verfügbarkeit der phantom ist allerdings eher mager, 
hab sich wohl auch noch andere in die black beauty verkuckt


----------



## Vaykir (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe, gerade system neu aufgesetzt. ich bekomme beim besten willen nicht die 650 punkte im as ssd mark wieder. vom sata 6gb/s reden wa mal gar nicht erst. den hätten se beim R3E auch weg lassen können, bei der scheiss performance, die die schnittstelle liefert.


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja, bei den plattformen hat intel echt murks abgeliefert was die umsetzung angeht.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

warum intel? die ham gar nix abgeliefert, das ist das problem. der controler läuft über marvel, wird also nciht nativ unterstützt.
erst bei sandy bridge bringen die boards native unterstützung in form des in der South bridge integrierten controllers mit.

apropos intel. die ham ne neue ssd vorgestellt. lächerliche preise...
Intel SSD 510-Serie: Neue SSDs mit SATA 6Gb/s und bis zu 450 MByte/s - festplatte, intel, ssd


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die Intel SSD's waren aber schon immer recht teuer. Wenn die Leistung stimmt, können sie sich so was auch leisten.


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

eben drum, intel hat die native unterstützung zu spät reingenommen und so eine halbgare lösung per marvell integriert.

naja, die preise sind sicher nicht endgültig. bei breiter verfügbarkeit gehen die noch runter.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also 1000 euro für nur 250 gb is abartig. das sind 4€/gb!!
dagegen is die C300 mit 256GB für "nu" 500 Euro ja nen schnäppchen.


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das teil ist ja nichtmal verfügbar und es wird über preise gejammert...


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jammern is ja auch einfach


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> jammern is ja auch einfach


hehe^^Jo wenn die preise so bleiben absolutes non-mainstream Produkt 
und ich muß meine startseite schon nicht ändern ^^

Juhu, meine phantom wurde heut schon zur Post gebracht.
Somit hoffe ich das ich sie schon morgen in meinen händen halten werde...
und dann kann (vlt) gejammert oder gesabbert werden XD


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sabbern würds wohl eher treffen bei dem brett.


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und wehe ich kann NFS HP2 nicht mit 100fps spielen 

hab mir schon gedacht...ich brauch zwei von den phantom...
einer für den rechner und eine für den schreibtisch so hot wie der Kühler aussieht. 

Echt ein witz das sie für die 560 Phantom ein ROTES PCB benutzt haben?!
Ist doch ein witzt oder?! Die Paar € für nen schwarzes PCB hättens doch nicht mehr rausgerissen.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hrhr...hp2 is mir zu arcade lastig. fühlt sich gar net nach auto rennen an und mit meinem controller eh kaum spielbar.

100fps? das gibts in keinem spiel bei mir. ich gehöre zu der sorte vsynch geschädigter.
von dem rumgeschliere wenns mal aus ist bekomm ich matsche im hirn.


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hatte egal was ich eingestellt hab  das gefühl bei NFS 
das es "optisch" gebremst wurde...kennst das gefühl?!
Irgendwie kam einfach kein Speed feeling auf auch mit der dicksten karre.
Die FPS waren in ordnung, aber scheinbar wirds "fahren" gedrosselt.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also ich hatte mit meinem quad core und der ati karte eh nur stress. ohne AA brauchte ich das game gar net spielen, weils so dermaßeen "unruhig" war. optische bremse halt.
erst mit MLAA gings einigermaßen, aber auch nciht wirklich glücklich. deswegen stehts jetzt erstmal still.
auch die fetten karren gleich am anfang. absolut nicht mein ding. ich will nen polo oder golf und nicht gleich mit porsche anfangen....*gähn*

naja seit shift, bin ich shift fan. und shift 2 unleashed wird hoffendlich geil


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jop da geb ich dir recht...des hammer game ist hp nicht umbedingt.
Aber es gibt ja hoffung auf shift 2 und da bin ich auch schon echt geil drauf...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also wenn du sehen willst was deine Karte wirklich kann, dann ist natürlich Metro 2033 absolute Pflicht! Ich Persönlich mag das neue HP sehr, besonders da es einen hohen voll Gas Anteil hat. Wobei Grid wohl immer noch zu den besten Rennspielen zählt.


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oh Glückwunsch zu 7k+ Beiträge @ hulk 

Jo klar, metro und Crysis wird pflichprogramm morgen...bin am überlegen ob
ich morgen ein lautstärkemessgerät jff vom Geschäft mitbringen soll...
Dann kann man sich ein besseres bild machen was so aussagen wie "50DB" wert sind.


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sind hier eigentlich schon erste benchmarks der corsair p3 bekannt?


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also metro kann ich net auf full spielen 
da hab ich nur gute 15-20 frames ohne aa und af.

crysis hab ich beide schon durch, aber mit extra mod, was nochmal bissle die grafik aufpeppelt.


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@thomcat
ne hab noch keine gesehen, bzw auch gar nicht gesucht...
Aber ich erwarte mir da jetzt nicht mehr so die hammer verbessererungen. 
(außer Seq. wo man eh noch nicht braucht)

@vaykir
naja ATi haben ja auch nicht grad den besten ruf 
das sie gut mit Metro performen...
So die meisten games sind wieder drauf, Phantom kann kommen^^


----------



## Jakopo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Frage an die SSD Fuzzis:

Ihr meinte ja die Vertex 2 sei die beste SSD, anhand der Bewertungen bei Alternate schätze ich mal werden damit diese hier gemeint:

60GB Variante

120 GB Variante

Da mir aber auch 120GB nicht reichen würde, habe ich ein Auge auf die 180GB Variante geworfen. Ist das diese hier?

180 GB Variante

Soll heißen ist diese das Pendant zu den beiden anderen, also vollkommen identisch nur eben mehr Speicherplatz? Bei den ganzen SSDs sieht man ja beinahe nicht mehr durch.​


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Frage an die SSD Fuzzis:


Vielen dank für die nette Betitelung 
Aber ich werde denoch so nett sein und dir antworten...

Ja die 180GB unterscheidet sich nur im Speicherplatz also kaufen


----------



## PontifexM (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die hatte ich auch im auge ,die war mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @thomcat
> ne hab noch keine gesehen, bzw auch gar nicht gesucht...
> Aber ich erwarte mir da jetzt nicht mehr so die hammer verbessererungen.
> (außer Seq. wo man eh noch nicht braucht)



im luxx gibt es 2 user die schon eine haben.
seq echt granate, der rest leider schwächer wie die c300.


----------



## Jakopo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



PontifexM schrieb:


> die hatte ich auch im auge ,die war mir aber zu teuer.



Wahrscheinlich hat deswegen bei Alternate noch keiner die bewertet, weil eben zu teuer. Aber ich bräuchte schon 180GB für alle Programme und auch Spiele um stressfrei sein zu können.

Naja mal schauen...momentan sinds ja 319€, da geht vielleicht noch was?


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@thom_cat
wenn ich die p3 bench sehe weiß ich noch nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll 
seq. geil rest pfui und wie ich den markt kenne kommen sie sogar damit durch, 
weil die masse denkt oh geil 400 mb/s und hirn aus XD btw sind die preise auch noch
ein witz...naja warten wir unabhängige test ab. Reine AS SSD werte sind auch relativ.
300 punkte unterbietet ja förmlich alles XD


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

von den 4k und 4-64k bin ich auch ein wenig enttäuscht muss ich sagen.
aber das marketing zielt ja bei allen herstellern eh auf die seq werte ab.

im kopierbenchmark ist sie dadurch natürlich sehr stark.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja da geht noch was, und zwar nach oben. speicher chips sollen teuerer werden. also wenn, dann jetzt kaufen.

PS: die c300 256gb geht ab


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

na gut, die 4k-64 wurden in meinen augen auch absolut
überwertet! Im alltag kriegst nicht mehr als 10 anfragen für die ssd 
zusammen...von dem her?! wayne...und AS SSD berechnet die punkte
in erster linie an den 4k-64 werten daher auch die schlechten score's

Ich wart noch auf paar anwendungstest wie fürs booten usw. zb.
Aber so schnell werd ich wohl meine ssd eh nicht wechseln.
Der unterschied wird so oder so zu vernachlässigen sein!


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

klar, im alltag merkst du da so gut wie keinen unterschied, aber trotzdem schon fast ein rückschritt.


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich denke sie reagieren nur auf das, was alle so geil zu finden scheinen...hohe seq und das haben sie ja mehr als gut erreicht  Ich hoffe wir können den einen oder anderen von dem evtl. fehlkauf abhalten XD


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja, das ist wirklich schon fast einer ^^


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja warten wir es ab...wie gesagt, ich würde die reinen As SSD bench nicht überbewerten.
PS. tu dir keinen zwang an einen link einzufügen von was wir zwei hier überhaupt reden


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

na von mir aus gerne 

hier findet man erste benchmarks der corsair p3:  Corsair P3 und Adata S501


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



thom_cat schrieb:


> na von mir aus gerne
> 
> hier findet man erste benchmarks der corsair p3:  Corsair P3 und Adata S501



wir können da keine bilder angucken.


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

anmelden *hehe*

edit:

will mal nicht so sein 

as ssd:

480/301
16/43
66/46


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

weiter hinten kommen noch paar pics die man auch als free-user anschauen kann


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

im kopieren schafft die große sogar meine k5


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

boah ich glaub ich krieg ne latte XD

YouTube - NVIDIA Endless City Tessellation Demo


----------



## Nyuki (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> boah ich glaub ich krieg ne latte XD
> 
> YouTube - NVIDIA Endless City Tessellation Demo



Oh Microlags  Gut das du das Video reinsetzt kann ich sofort verwerten^^ zum Thema Microlags

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/138660-erklaerung-mikroruckler-2.html


----------



## biggiman (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ist keine Werbung, aber hier und nur heute bei der liveshoppingseite ibood

 180gb Vertex 2 für ~255€ 

iBOOD.de - Internet's Best Online Offer Daily - Jeden Tag ein super Angebot!


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kannstest du die Demo noch nicht @roheed?


----------



## roheed (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Kannstest du die Demo noch nicht @roheed?



Nope...war ja jetzt auch schon ne weile nicht mehr NV...Aber schon geil was man mit Teselation alles machen kann. BTW, Phantom ist heute leider noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Marvin82 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Neue Vertex 2 werden in 34nm und 25nm geliefer.
OCZ Forum 
Fragt sich jetzt ob das gut oder schlecht ist, richt verdammt nach" der User ist der Betatester  "


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ah jo, siehe Intel und die 1155 Boards! Aber mal abwarten! Bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir ne zweite SSD holen soll nur für Spiele. @roheed war heute noch gar nicht online der hat bestimmt seine Phantom bekommen und ist jetzt erst mal für ne Weile verschollen.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hehe, is aber auch nen echt schickes ding die phantom. kannste nix anderes sagen.
ich überlege schon ob ich mir ne 580 gtx von asus hole... aber dann geht wieder nen komplettes monatsgehalt drauf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich kann dir die GTX580 nur empfehlen und doch um einiges schneller als deine alte ATI. Bei mir ging das komplette Weihnachtsgeld dafür drauf und ich war total pleite habs aber nie bereut. Das ist so ne Hammer Karte und hat so eine brachiale Geschwindigkeit das musst du erst erleben um es zu glauben. @Vaykir scheisss auf die Kohle hol dir die Karte wirst dein Freude dran haben.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab mir aber vor 9 moanten gerade die 5870 geholt 
mit waküühler


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hatte mir drei Monate vor der GTX580 für 309€ die 470 gekauft und bin dennoch umgestiegen. Einem Hardware Freak brauchst du mit Logik nicht zu kommen, den wenn man es so betrachtet hast du natürlich recht. Dazu habe ich mir auch noch den Shaman und den G2 Graka Kühler gekauft das ware noch mal 100€ aber dafür habe ich jetzt bei 1.15V und 940MHz nur 68Grad beim GPU Tool und 53 Grad bei Crysis da kann selbst ne WAKÜ nicht mehr viel reißen.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schicke temps, die erreiche ich, wenn ich meine 5x 120mm lüfter am radi aus mache und die pumpe leise gluckern lasse 

mal gucken. vllt hau die ich die unter ln2 und dann kommt die 580GTX ins haus


----------



## Midgard (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe heute meine OCZ Vertex 2 60Gb bekommen und wollte nun dort Win7 64bit draufhauen, welches ich zuvor auf die normale HDD gepackt habe um zu testen ob der neugebaute PC richtig läuft.

So, im Bios auf AHCI umgestellt von WIN7 64bit DVD gestartet.
Bin an dem Punkt angekommen wo ich Partitionen einstellen kann und formatieren.

Da die SSD ja unformatiert ist, so steht es jedenfalls in der Beschreibung die beilag, wollte ich dies tun, aber es passiert nichts. Ich kann nichts klicken, irgendwie hängt es sich auf oder es sieht so aus.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

PS:Heisst unformatiert evtll. auch ohne Firmware? Muss diese erst drauf?

Gruss
Midgard


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nö unformatiert heist, dass keine partition drauf ist.
die musst du erst stellen und eigl sollte da auch was anklickbar sein.
kannste da mal nen foto von machen?


----------



## hwk (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Midgard schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe heute meine OCZ Vertex 2 60Gb bekommen und wollte nun dort Win7 64bit draufhauen, welches ich zuvor auf die normale HDD gepackt habe um zu testen ob der neugebaute PC richtig läuft.
> 
> ...



einfach Windows auf die unformatierte Partition installieren :x


----------



## Midgard (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmmmm, ich fahr den Pc nochmal runter und starte mal neu
Foto kann ich keins machen, leider..man sieht aber auch nix ungewöhnliches.

Also geh ich gleich einfach auf Partition erstellen?
Diese, schlagt mich nicht^^, sollte dann 60Gb haben, richtig?
Dann einfach weiter und installieren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Genau das macht win7 alles selber automatisch, also formatieren und partitionieren. Wenn du nix auswählen kannst musst du rechts auf neu klicken dann kannst du das auch machen aber wie gesagt das brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Midgard (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Okay, ich versuchs nochmal....

Evtll. hing es grade wirklich, weil nix ging.
Es hat ja nix damit zu tun, weil ich die SSD am SATA3 6Gb/s hängen habe?
Im Bezug auf die Chip Fehler bei den P67 Boards habe ich die SSD nämlich daran gehängt.
Sind nur Vermutungen(meiner erster Selfmade PC), ich hab davon noch nicht so den Plan.

Danke schonmal an Alle!


----------



## thom_cat (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nein, damit hat es nichts zu tun, der standard ist abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also bei mir macht windows da nix alleine.
ich muss immer ne partition erstellen, ansonsten is auch alles grau in meinem setup.


----------



## hwk (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> also bei mir macht windows da nix alleine.
> ich muss immer ne partition erstellen, ansonsten is auch alles grau in meinem setup.



Ich kann beim Setup einfach den unpartitionierten Bereich (also die SSD) auswählen und installieren drücken... fertig^^


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> @roheed war heute noch gar nicht online der hat bestimmt seine Phantom bekommen und ist jetzt erst mal für ne Weile verschollen.



Hehe, du bist ein Hellseher...Post ist ja von heut nachmittag, mittlerweile weist du ja schon mehr^^ Natürlich liegt heute die oberste Priorität bei diesem Leistungs Monster


----------



## mojoxy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na dann aktualisier mal deine Signatur


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die 570 ist saugeil kein Thema...aber ich habe noch paar andere Probs (Case Kühlkonzept und co.) die erst gelöst werden müssen (falls überhaupt mit diesem Lian Li möglich) bevor ich sagen kann...ja das bleibt mein Baby 

hab hier paar worte zur Phantom geschrieben... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/137477-user-test-gainward-gtx570-phantom-9.html  post #85FF

Wie gesagt, alles nicht so einfach gerade  aber morgen ist auch ein tag dann wird weiter probiert.


----------



## PontifexM (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

neue version -> CrystalDiskMark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du geht schlafen, bevor alles läuft?
tz... dann kann ich nie pennen.


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@PontifexM
Vielen dank für deinen hinweis...

@Vaykir
Jo irgendwann muss man ja mal feierabend machen^^
Muss jetzt heut mal schaun ob ich meine Case Temps in den griff bekomm...aktuell siehts aber eher schlecht aus. Dann ist wohl das Kühl design der Phantom fürs erste gestorben und ich muß mir doch mal das ref. design näher anschaun ob es sich für meine Situation besser eignet. Und nein, ich wechsle mein noch nicht mal 1 jahr altes Lian Li Case nicht wegen ner Grafikkarte die nicht weiß wohin mit der heißen abluft


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hast du das pupsi-mini-gehäuse aus deiner signatur?
da sieht man schon, dass die gehäuselüfter in der decke fehlen.

mein rechner is immer fein geschickt in regelmäßigen abständen abgestürzt, nachdem sich die mosfets/NB auf über 70°C erhitzt hatten (ohne die lüffter in der decke). kaum hatte ich die teile wieder angeschlossen, dümpelten die temps bei guten 40°C rum.
wenns dir net zu schade is, hau einfach 2x 120mm löcher oben rein und schraub zwei leise lüfter dranne. oder lass einfach das case offen


----------



## PontifexM (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mir ist eben erst jetzt was aufgefallen und muss mal in die runde fragen ob das normal ist Oo
siehe anhang .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das sind die 100MB die win7 für den Bootmanager braucht!


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja ich hab dieses "pupsi" kleines gehäuse aus meiner Sig noch 
Stell dir vor, nicht jeder hat nen halben panzer/server neben sich stehen...

Es gibt auch fertige deckel von Lian Li mit 2 Lüfter im Deckel, dass wäre nicht das Problem...aber irgendwo muß man halt auch sagen bis hier hin und nicht weiter! Außerdem Unterteilt die 570 durch ihre Länge mein case mittlerweile in zwei TEile...das obere und das untere...DAzwischen kann die luft beinahe nichtmehr zirkulieren. Einfach oben jetzt weiter raussagen wird wohl auch nicht die Lösung alles übel sein. Ich fang jetzt nich an wieder von a bis z aufzurüsten...wenn ihr euer ganzes geld in den rechner stecken wollt ist das eure sache mir ist es dann irgendwann auch zu schade...und zudem das ref. design pustet ja bekanter massen die luft direkt hinten raus dann sollte ich die probs nicht auftreten bzw nicht so kraß wie jetzt mit der Phantom.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@PontifexM: Beziehe mich auf diesen Post:[Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!

Da wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, Diskussionen in diesem Thread zu führen sind.

Das Revodrive ist etwas flotter *in Benchmarks* da es ein internes RAID0 benutzt (mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen). Ich hab das "in Benchmarks" extra unterstrichen, da ich kaum glaube, dass jemand diesen "Vorteil" als Privatnutzer wirklich gebrauchen kann. Naja jedem das seine


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich finde eh, dass in dem thread ssd raids und single ssds in unterschiedlichen tabellen austauchen sollten, oder zum mindest seperat nochmal aufgeführt werden. is wie bei sli mit grafikkarten.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wäre an sich ne gute Idee, schlag das doch mal den Cheffe vor


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das war nen vorschlag an den chef. er muss es nurnoch lesen, aber denke der ist in der welt der 570 gtx phantom versunken.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed, du hast genau zwei Möglichkeiten entweder du steckst deine Kohle in deine Freundin und oder Kinder oder in den PC/Hobby da ich die ersten beiden Dinge nicht habe, rate mal wo bei mir die Kohle hin fließt. Die Lüfter im Deckel würden sehr wohl was bringen, wäre echt ne alternative wenn du da was machen könntest. Oder du erhöhst die RPM deines hinteren Lüfter oder du tauscht ihn aus. Ein 1900RPM Scythe Sleapstrim kostet 7€ allerdings ist es dann mit Silent vorbei. Das ist ne high end Karte du wirst deinen PC nie mals mehr leise bekommen. Einzige zwei Möglichkeiten sind a) Wasserkühlung oder b) Thermalright Shaman.


----------



## PontifexM (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das sind die 100MB die win7 für den Bootmanager braucht!



vielen dank


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> das war nen vorschlag an den chef. er muss es nurnoch lesen, aber denke der ist in der welt der 570 gtx phantom versunken.


nene, nicht  ganz^^aber arbeiten muss ich auch ab und zu noch ^^
Hab ansich nichts gegen deinen Vorschlag da durchaus berechtigt...
Aber der Anstrum hilt sich a) in grenzen und b) haben wir nur zwei bench im Raid...
daher würd ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass das ganze so unübersichtlich geworden ist. 
Wenns mehr werden sollten, kann ich das ganze schon aufsplitten, so isch des net ^^



@hulk
es geht mir doch gar nicht ums geld...ich ahne da nur das das ganze wieder in eine aufrüst spirale führt die ich erst letztes jahr durchgemacht hatte...zuerst das gekauft, dann hat dies nicht mehr gereicht wieder aufgerüstet dann hats dort geklemmt usw. bis ich am ende fast die ganze kiste gewechselt habe ohne es wirklich gewollt zu haben^^ 

Aber nochmal auf den punkt gebracht...es muß doch vorteile bringen wenn die luft direkt rausgepustet wird oder nicht?! Die Grafikkarte ist der hammer nur das kühlkonzept hat mich noch nicht überzeugt...und da ist der "lärm" der Karte fast schon nebensache


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kommt ein Porsche Fahrer zum Händler und sagt, "ich möchte den Wagen zurückgeben, hat ja Leistung satt aber der Motor ist so Laut!", hahhaahhahhhahahahh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kommt ein Porsche Fahrer zum Händler und sagt, "ich möchte den Wagen  zurückgeben, hat ja Leistung satt aber er passt nicht in meine garage und dann müsst ich erst mein ganzes Haus neu aufbauen"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ein Schwabe ohne Bausparvertrag ist kein Schwabe!!!


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So isch es ^^ Aber mal ernsthaft, liest du meine post halbwegs genau oder überfliegst du sie nur alle?!^^ Du tust irgendwie so, als ob ich was gegen die 570 ansich hätte...ich hab nur was gegen den Phantom Kühler der die ganze (sauheiße) abluft im gegensatzt zum Ref. design ins gehäuse pustet?! 

Und warum sollte ich dann mein glück nicht einfach mit dem Ref. design veruchen?!
Viele bis alle test oder userberichte die ich gelesen habe sagen das die Phantom nicht
leiser ist als das Referenz design aber dafür mich nicht mehr um die heiße abluft kümmern muß 
und so auch mein case so lassen kann wie es perfekt ist?! 

Wir reden davon, ob ich den Porsche mit oder ohne Cabrio kaufe! Nicht das sie mir zu laut ist und co!
Ich leite doch nicht die heißen abgase ins wageninnere, nur um sie übers offenes Fenster oder gleich im Cabrio aufbau wieder nach draußen transportieren zu müssen?!
Dann doch gleich lieber nen porsche der die abgase dort rausbläst wo es sein muß...aus dem bzw. vom geschlossenen Fahrzeug weg!


----------



## PontifexM (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

zu dem klischee sag ich jetzt mal besser nix.


----------



## Midgard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo zusammen

Hatte ja gestern Probleme mit der OCZ VERTEX2
Jetzt läuft alles^^

Allerdings und ich hoffe das geht i.O. dies hier zu fragen,steht unter Computer meine Samsung HDD nicht mehr??
Im Bios steht sie und unter Geräte Manager auch, wie kann ich die denn jetzt als Datengrab nutzen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schau mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung ob sie da noch vorhanden ist. Gegebenen falls musst du der HDD einen neuen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen. Wenn es dort angezeigt wird mach nur einen rechts Klick und dann kommt ein Menü wo du diese Funktion aus führen kannst. @roheed, jo dann versuche es mit dem Ref. Designe! Muss auch sagen das sie leiser ist als meine 470 war echt positive überrascht vom Ref. Designe, allerdings wird sie dann gut über 80 Grad heiß, kann sogar bis zu 90 Grad werden.


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Schau mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung ob sie da noch vorhanden ist. Gegebenen falls musst du der HDD einen neuen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen. Wenn es dort angezeigt wird mach nur einen rechts Klick und dann kommt ein Menü wo du diese Funktion aus führen kannst.



Jo wie hulk schon sagte, liegt es oft nur am fehlenden Laufwerksbuchstaben...
thema GPU verleg ma aufs profil oder PN ab jetzt


----------



## Midgard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jep, hat geklappt. Danke Euch!!


Wollte eigentlich bei der Benchmark Tabelle mitmachen aber, seht selbst.
Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?
OCZ Vertex 2 Extrended 60Gb

http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/2133/unbenanntaql.png

Oder muss das Benchprogramm auf der SSD sein, habs auf die HDD getan ^^


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm die werte sind in der tat etwas schwach...
machs mal auf die SSD und dann test nochmal.
Manchmal bringt es auch was, etwas last an die CPU aufzulegen.
Weil sonst ist sie im eco modus und das bremst beim benchen


----------



## Midgard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Leider das gleich Ergebnis.
Was kann man da machen?


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Je nachdem welches Board du hast den dazugehörigen Chipsatz treiber installieren...
Links hierzu findest du auf der Startseite.


----------



## Midgard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok mach ich mal. Hab das Asrock p67 Extreme4.

Meld mich nochmal


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du hast die ssd aber schon am SATA 2 hängen oder nicht?!


----------



## Nyuki (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Achtung - seit ein paar Wochen liefert OCZ Vertex2 mit 25nm statt 34nm flash chips aus.

Diese Versionen sind:
- Kleiner (~5% weniger speicher als die alte Version / als auf der Verpackung angegeben) (115gb statt 120gb)
- Langsamer (teilweise um 50% bei sequentiellem Schreiben
- Weniger lang haltbar. Die 34nm chips schaffen 5-1000 schreibzyklen, die 25nm nur mehr 3-5000.

Warum das ganze? Nun ja, die 25nm chips sind günstiger ^^

Ich finds nur eine Frechheit dass Sie die neue Version unter der alten Produktbezeichnung zum alten Preis weiterverkaufen. Man bekommt ein schlechteres Produkt unter gleichem Namen untergejubelt.


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

vlt hat midgard schon so ein mist erwischt 
die FW 1.28 könnte darauf hindeuten


----------



## F1nn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oh je, langsam schwimmt mein Vertrauen zu OCZ dahin 
Meine Benchs sind zwar auch nicht so klasse, aber trotzdemsuper schnell...

*trotzdem will ich ne Crucial Real SSD *...

F1nn


----------



## Midgard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jetzt sinds 2Punkte weniger 

An welche Punktzahl muss die denn ca ran?

i5 2500
asrock p67 extreme4
ripjaws 4gb ddr3
win7 64bit

@Roheed
Ja an SATA3 hab ichs allerdings dran.

Kann man rauskriegen ob ich eine von den neuen habe?
Irgendwie?


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

will dir keine angst machen, aber 400 punkte sollten es normal schon sein
Häng se mal an SATA 2, vlt klemmt es dort. WEnn du pech hast hast du wohl schon die neue generation Vertex2 erwischt!


----------



## Midgard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bin mitlerweile bei 142 Punkten nach Bios update.
Mir versauts grade echt alles.


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hast den controller umgestellt/umgesteckt?


----------



## Midgard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jap, jetzt sinds 141 Punkte..
Ich tausch die um...das ist doch Kundenverarsche.


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

in meinen augen gibt es nur 2 möglichkeiten...
oder die SSD hat nen macken oder die Benchwerte sind so 
schlecht dank OCZ und das sie bei den Flashzellen umgestiegen sind.

Werd es die nächsten tage weiter beobachten ob sich die Bench vermehrt auftauchen.Wäre definitiv schwach/besch*** für den sonst so guten Vertex2 Ruf!


----------



## Midgard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab mal den Händler angeschrieben ob man die umtauschen kann gegen ein anderes Modell/Hersteller.

So ich geh pennen^^
Ganzen Abend an diese Ssd verschwendet.


----------



## Nyuki (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jetzt roll ich nochmal was auf.

Ich will mir eine 128GB Crucial 300 nun zulegen.und meine HDD verkaufen.Habe hier die Green Caviar 500AADS die leiseste Festplatte doch wenn man einmal eine SSD in seinem Rechner hat dann will man dieses laute getöse nicht mehr hören auch wenns nicht störend nun ist.Ich schicke sie trotzdem zurück.Ohne HDD ist Die Zimmerlautstärke bei Last wie auch bei Idle bei meinem Pc den ich mir mit sorgfallt zusammengeschraubt habe unhörbar.

Seit ihr euch 100% und mehr sicher das Trim bei der Crucial funtioniert mit Amd Sata treiber der angeblich auch Trim unterstützt?
Dachte erst es reicht mit 60 gb.Aber man lernt nie aus 
Roheed , Vaykir ,Hulky und co.Ich will echt eine ehrlich Antwort.Wenn ihr euch nicht 100% sicher seit,einfach sagen.Am besten ist die Nachteile der Crucial C300 nennen.Ich habe leider weil das zuviel ist nicht alles hier auch dem Forum gelesen.Wie Z.B. das wenige in anderen Foren und auch hier von Lags verzögerungen sprechen mit dem 006 update.
Ich will uneingeschränkt Benchen da ich das auch schon lange nicht mehr gemacht habe^^ wie auch Kopieren löschen egal welche grösse All Das was man mit einer HDD auch machen kann  ohne das die Schreibwerte schlimmer die Lese Werte in den Keller gehen.

Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nach Menschlichem ermessen unterstützt die Crucial Trim auch mit dem ATI Treiber ab dem 8**'er Chipsatz!


----------



## Vaykir (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

oida was habt ihr für zeiten man!

@ nyuki
also ich kann bisher von meiner C300 nix negatives berichten. Die schreibwerte brechen nur minimal ein (ca. 15%, merkste also net) und auch sonst geht alles so wie am ersten tag.

ic weis allerdings nicht, wie viel du benchen willst und wofür das gut sein soll. ich mach einen as ssd vllt einmal im monat um zu gucken was sich verändert hat, aber da tut sich schon lange nix mehr, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass trim/gc ihren teil dazu beitragen.

ansonsten kann ich dir die ssd bedenkenlos empfehlen.
(hast dann aber immernoch "nur" die mittlere version  )

AMD hat auch trim unterstützende treiber ab der version SB8xx, wie hardy schon sagte.


----------



## Midgard (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin

mal ne Frage,
ich hab jetzt den Fehler gefunden warum er von den schwachen 199Punkten auf 142 runter ist, nach dem Bios Update war wieder IDE drin.
Heisst das, ich kann jetzt wieder alles neu installieren?
Kann man bei bestehenden Win7 auf ner SSD kein Bios Update machen?

Gruss


----------



## Vaykir (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bios Update kannst du immer machen, genau so wie neue FW auf die SSD.
Nach nem Bios Flash muss man jedoch die Defaults laden (oder es geschied automatisch).
Man muss also alles neu einstellen, somit auch AHCI.

Um das jedoch ohne Bluescreen hinzubekommen, musst du vorher in der regedit nen Wert ändern.
Guck dazu mal auf seite 1, da steht das beschrieben.


----------



## Midgard (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi dank Dir.
Machs nun doch anders, die Vertex fliegt raus.
Wenn ich Benchmarks sehe wo 400 steht und bei mir nur 142...da werd ich stinkig^^

Welche SSD 60Gb kann man noch empfehlen in Bezug auf andere Chips die dann zwar billiger sind aber keine Leistung bringen?!
Nicht das ich wieder so ne SSD hier liegen habe und mich rumärger.

Sollte max 110euro kosten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Alternativ gibts noch die Corsair Forc 60GB die ich und roheed besitzt. Die sind aber ein paar € teurer als die von OCZ!


----------



## Midgard (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie siehts mit der Crucial C300 64Gb aus? Die habe ich für 99euro gesehen!
Ist das die selbe Reihe die auch beim PCGH Heft Test an erster Stelle stand?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei der Crucial ist die Größe entscheidend, die 64GB Version kannst du zum Beispiel nicht mit der 265GB Version von @Vaykir vergleichen. Die kleine ist langsamer als eine mit SF Controller.


----------



## Midgard (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Achso ja seh grade die hat kein SF.

Wobei,ich hab jetzt gelesen,die f60 wäre baugleich mit der vertex2 und hab da nun Bedenken das dort auch so ein neuer Chip verbaut sein könnte, der die Leistung mindert!

Aber seh grade in der Benchtabelle ist auch ne Crucial 64 drin.
Ist denn ein SF nem Marvell vorzuziehen?
Ich schwanke doch noch....
Crucial 64Gb oder die F60

Habe nen P67 Board, bezüglich des Sata Anschlusses.


----------



## Nyuki (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> oida was habt ihr für zeiten man!
> 
> @ nyuki
> also ich kann bisher von meiner C300 nix negatives berichten. Die schreibwerte brechen nur minimal ein (ca. 15%, merkste also net) und auch sonst geht alles so wie am ersten tag.
> ...



GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-870A-UD3 (rev. 2.2)

SB850 hab ich drin^^

Die mittlere Version ist ja beim Lesen genauso schnell wie die teure grosse 
Ich will ja auch nicht durchgehend benchen.Das sollte nur ein krasses Beispiel werden.

So dann verhandle ich mal die Crucial runter.Wenn der Preis stimmt kaufe ich die mir.


----------



## thom_cat (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Midgard schrieb:


> Achso ja seh grade die hat kein SF.
> 
> Wobei,ich hab jetzt gelesen,die f60 wäre baugleich mit der vertex2 und hab da nun Bedenken das dort auch so ein neuer Chip verbaut sein könnte, der die Leistung mindert!
> 
> ...



im grunde macht es im alltag keinen unterschied welche du nimmst.
du wirst es schlicht nicht merken, weil beide ähnlich schnell sind.


----------



## Midgard (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab mir jetzt auch die Crucial bestellt, denke mal, besser als >MEINE< Werte der Vertex2 sind die allemal.

Schon doof, hast n p67 System hier zusammengebaut, alles funzt, nur an der ollen SSD haperts.


----------



## roheed (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo echt doof mit der Vertex2 ...
wenn du kein einzelfall bleiben solltest, wars das dann mit der Vertex2 empfehlungen aussprecherei!

Die bremsen jetzt die V2 um die vertex 3 besser aussehen zu lassen lol...
Man munkelt ja NV und ATi machen das per Software auch immer bevor 
ne neue generation rauskommt


----------



## guna7 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Habe hier die Green Caviar 500AADS die leiseste Festplatte doch wenn man einmal eine SSD in seinem Rechner hat dann will man dieses laute getöse nicht mehr hören auch wenns nicht störend nun ist..........Ohne HDD ist Die Zimmerlautstärke bei Last wie auch bei Idle bei meinem Pc den ich mir mit sorgfallt zusammengeschraubt habe unhörbar.


Das mit der lauten HDD kann ich irgendwie nicht bestätigen. Habe beim Kauf schon darauf geachtet, dass die Platte leise ist (siehe Profil). Ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wenn hier über die lauten HDD's geschimpft wird. 

Von daher ist die Lautstärke bei mir nicht das ausschlaggebende gewesen, eine SSD zu kaufen.


----------



## Midgard (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Jo echt doof mit der Vertex2 ...
> wenn du kein einzelfall bleiben solltest, wars das dann mit der Vertex2 empfehlungen aussprecherei!
> 
> Die bremsen jetzt die V2 um die vertex 3 besser aussehen zu lassen lol...
> ...



Ich hatte alles aktuell und frisch,
also daran kann es nicht gelegen haben.
Das wird wirklich so sein wie du vermutest.

Naja danke euch und melde mich zurück mit der Crucial.


----------



## roheed (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@guna
das persönliche empfinden für Laut und leise unterscheidet sich halt gewaltig.
Ich gehör auch zu den leuten, die schier durchdrehen bei dem "lärm" die 
eine Externe HDD so von sich gibt  ich übertreibs grad kein ding 
aber ich kann nyuki mehr als nachvollziehn...Hab mir nicht grundlos 
2,5" hdd geholt weil die so schön leise sind. außerdem kommt es noch drauf an,
wieviele platten die HDD zb hat. Meine alten Seagate 1 platen HDD war auch mit 7k 
recht angenehm...meine 1tb WD nervt dafür schon wieder!

@midgard
Also eins kann ich mit sicherheit sagen, am p67 board sollte es nicht liegen.
Hab nen bench laufen lassen beim kollegen der auch die sandy hat und seine
vertex 2 war genauso schnell wie zuvor. Ich hoffe du findest dein glück 
mit der Crucial. Es ist wichtig das man 100% hinter dem steht was man sich 
gekauft hat sonst ärgert man sich später vlt nur noch und fragt sich dauernd...was
hätte wäre wenn..usw^^


----------



## Midgard (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @midgard
> Also eins kann ich mit sicherheit sagen, am p67 board sollte es nicht liegen.
> Hab nen bench laufen lassen beim kollegen der auch die sandy hat und seine
> vertex 2 war genauso schnell wie zuvor. Ich hoffe du findest dein glück
> ...



Ja,hatte mir zur Vertex zig Tests durchgelesen und auch so Infos und dachte,JAP DAS WIRD SIE WERDEN.
Das die jetzt so beschnitten wurde,konnt ja keiner ahnen, hatte vorher davon nix vernommen.

Ich denke das mit der Crucial war die richtige Entscheidung, weil musste ja eine treffen^^


----------



## Vaykir (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@nyuki
nein^^ die schreibleistung unterscheidet sich zur großen auch nochmal deutlich!


----------



## F1nn (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Midgard schrieb:


> Ja,hatte mir zur Vertex zig Tests durchgelesen und auch so Infos und dachte,JAP DAS WIRD SIE WERDEN.
> Das die jetzt so beschnitten wurde,konnt ja keiner ahnen, hatte vorher davon nix vernommen.
> 
> Ich denke das mit der Crucial war die richtige Entscheidung, weil musste ja eine treffen^^



Ja, die hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Nyuki (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> @nyuki
> nein^^ die schreibleistung unterscheidet sich zur großen auch nochmal deutlich!



Ja ich meinte doch lesen unterscheidet sich nicht zwischen den beiden.Schreiben schon das weiss ich ja.Du weisst doch das mir das Schreiben nicht so wichtig ist Kann auch 5 sec länger warten  .Hauptsache das die Werte nicht fallen^^.

Was wär denn wenn mann 50 Benchmarks hintereinander machen würde.Würde die Crucial300 einbrechen.Nur so als Beispiel.Bitte jetzt nicht schreiben."Wer macht schon 50 Benches hintereinander ect. "
Will einfach nur wissen ob die irgendwann doch einbricht.

Lesen 4K64 wird schneller sein bei der 256er als bei der 128er oder? Seq und 4k was das wichtigste für mich ist die 4k sind die gleich auf beim Lesen.Kann mir gut vorstellen das ich 4K über 30+ rausholen werde.

Bis gleich


----------



## roheed (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich denke vaykir ist auch alles andere als zimperlig mit seiner Crucial umgegangen und hatte keine nennenswerten einbrüche beim schreiben...aus der sicht sicher das nettere/bessere Produkt für dich nyuki....die größeren c300 unterscheiden sich wohl in erster linie eher im schreiben als im lesen.
Aber schau in meinen Performance thread nach...dort sind alle 3 c300 gelistet und belegen ganz nebenbei die ersten 6 plätze  nur ne revodrive/RAID0 warn schneller als die c300@ 64 gb


----------



## Nyuki (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja habe ich nebenher als ich geschrieben habe auch schon verglichen^^
bekomme erst 2 neue Caviar Green da mir der Techniker gesagt hat das die normalerweise ultra leise sein müsste.Bin mal gespannt und warte ab bis Montag.Hab schon von der Crucial geträumt 

P.S. bin mal gespannt wer mich bis 60GB ausnahme die Crucial64gb weghaut^^...Sobal neue SSD's mit Sf controller und Co. kommen

noch 4 Moante dann ist ein halbes Jahr vergangen vom letztem Erase und bin auch nicht zimperlich mit meiner SSD umgegeangen bis auf Benches.Mal schauen ob die schreibwerte oben geblieben sind.Wäre Cool wenn es ein Programm geben würde womit man die immer Testen könnte ohne Saft aus der SSD zu ziehen.
Bald wird das eh alles vergessen sein.Wir BETA TESTER


----------



## F1nn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey,

Habe gerade noch einen Benchmark gemacht.
Diesmal ist der Virenscanner wieder ausgeschaltet und ich habe extra vorher mal Prime angemacht, damit die CPU nicht im Stromsparmodus ist...

Er will aber einfach nicht auf 400 Punkte kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, F1nn


----------



## PontifexM (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bei jeder anwendung die du startest geht doch die stromsparfuntkion von alleine aus Oo der takete doch automatsich hoch wenn es verlangt wird.


----------



## F1nn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Roheed hat gesagt ich soll das mal so machen^^


----------



## PontifexM (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok,dann halt ich mich raus *duckundweg*


----------



## mojoxy (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja das bisschen kopieren auf die SSD jagt die CPU nicht gleich aus dem Stromsparmodus, bzw. zu spät und das kostet Punkte.

Auf Nummer sicher kannst Du nur gehen, wenn Du das im BIOS deaktivierst. Naja 349P sind nun nicht soooo schlecht. Ich kenn Dein restliches System nicht, deswegen würde ich sagen ist im Rahmen.

Auf der anderen Seite: Scheiss doch auf die Benchmarks. Du musst zufrieden mit dem Teil im täglichen Gebrauch sein. Bist Du das? Wenn ja dann vergiss die 50 Zähler die Dir angeblich "fehlen"...

Meine Meinung. Gut ich hab leicht reden, meine läuft ja auch rund


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed hat ja ein ähnliches Problem, schon von Anfang an viel zu geringe Werte wir sind nie wirklich dahinter gekommen woran das bei ihm lag oder liegt.


----------



## roheed (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bei AS SSD kann es passieren das die CPU nicht mal aus der Stromspar kommt deshalb die CPU auf ein zwei kernen ein wenig auslasten wenn macn bencht...

Dir fehlen paar punkte weil du nicht die 140 mb/s schreiben schafst...
da hilft vlt auch nur ein Secure erase. Aber mach dich nicht verückt passt doch alles 
oder gehts dir nur ums ego das du die 400 points nicht schafst?


----------



## F1nn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne, um die Punkte geht es nicht. Bin mit der SSD ja auch zufrieden. Nur ich überlege halt, ob es besser wäre, wenn ich mir eine crucial gekauft hätte... 

Und von der geschwindigkeit ist sie ja auch super


----------



## roheed (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Beide SSD schenken sich im alltag nichts...Ich habe auch mit dem gedanken gespielt eine c300 mal zu testen aber was solls, ob jetzt ne anwendung 1s schneller oder langsamer öffnet ist doch letztendlich auch wurst oder nicht?


----------



## F1nn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo hast recht


----------



## mojoxy (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja bei ner ganzen Sekunde würde ich mir das schon noch mal überlegen... Ich glaube aber, dass das in Realität viel weniger ist


----------



## boffing (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo,
habe jetzt seit etwa 3 wochen eine ssd (vertex 2 120gb). Anfangs hatte ich 430pkt im as ssd bench. mittlerweile bin ich bei 370 - das ist aber normal oder?
mein system:
i5-2400@3,8ghz
8gb 1333mhz ddr3
asrock pro3 p67
hd5770 graka
...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo ist leider normal...
die Sandforce SSD brechen beim schreiben in recht kurzer zeit ein
und kannst auch nicht verhindern...

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

habs hier mal festegehalten


----------



## F1nn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hast ja immer noch mehr als ich


----------



## roheed (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol seit wann sind deine 80 mehr als meine 60 write ?


----------



## F1nn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meinte die Punkte von boffing. Deine Benchmarks hab ich nicht im Kopf grad^^


----------



## boffing (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



F1nn schrieb:


> Meinte die Punkte von boffing. Deine Benchmarks hab ich nicht im Kopf grad^^


du hast den msahci treiber wie ich sehe... würde mal den iastor probieren falls du ein intel system hast - bei mir sind da die benchergebnisse besser.


----------



## F1nn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo hab nen Intel Sys, aber passt erstmal, werde ich vielleicht mal machen... Später


----------



## Midgard (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sei froh das die Punkte nicht von 142 bis 199 schwanken ^^


----------



## F1nn (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oh, das wäre wirklich mies. Dann hätte ich aber schon eine Crucial


----------



## Nyuki (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So.Muss mein Backup neu draufziehen.Seit 2 Monaten habe ich nur ein Bench druchgeführt und das noch nichtmal komplett.Nach dem Backup vor 2 Monaten habe ich den Bench abgebrochen als ich sofort gesehen habe das meine Write Werte auf 98 Waren.Bis Heute habe ich meine SSD ganz normal benutzt.Habe sogar alle Sachen ausgeschaltet die schlecht sein können wie auch schlecht sind für die SSD.Leistungsindex Defrag ect.Meine Temps fliessen auf eine Ramdisk so das die SSD mit den mini Kbs auch noch nichtmal belastet wird wie auch den Cache und mehr.
Bevor ich morgen mein Image/Backup draufhaue, wollte ich schnell nochmal testen was ich eigentlich in 4 Monaten machen wollte da dann ein halbes Jahr vergangen wär.Auf er SSD sind noch 21 GB Frei.Ich werde das auch nur einmal zu text bringen und keinen mehr davon abraten weil ich dann mein ganzes leben in diesem Forum hänge und leuten einen vieleicht guten Rat geben wie ,LASS DIE FINGER WEG VON SF-1200 Controller sprich Vertex 2 und Co.
Ich habe im Alltag aber nichts davon gemerkt das die schreibwerte runtergegangen sind.WIE auch !!!

Da kann man leider auch nichts mehr schön reden.Drecks SSD mehr sage ich dazu nicht.

P.S: TRIM FUNKTIONIER NICHT BEI EINER SF-1200 Controller SSD VORSICHT


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was ist mit dir los, schlecht geschlafen? Im Alltag merkst du doch davon nichts das die Werte runter gehen, also ich bin immer noch total überzeugt von meiner Corsair Force 120GB und will sie auch nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Servus

Bin mit dem PCGH Heft los gezogen um einer aus der Liste getesteten SSD zu kaufen.
Auf Lager war die OCZ Vertex2 120GB die ich mir dann auch gekauft habe. Ich komme nur
absolut nicht auf die Werte die PCG zustanden bekommen hat.

              Read           Write
Seq         229             82
512K       218             81
4K          17               61
4K QD32  89               81

Hab so ziemlich alles gemacht was in dem Anleitungs Thread drinne steht.


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sind die systeme vergleichbar also deines und die von PCGH?!


----------



## Roschnie (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*Benchmark einer OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" @ 60GB*

*Hardware: CPU Q9550, P35


*


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@Nyuki*
Ähm...beim besten willen aber zügel bitte etwas deine Wortwahl 
Die Vertex2 sind top SSD auch wenn du dich grad aufregst das die schreibwerte
einbrechen...aber das ist ja wohl jetzt langsam auch schon jedem bekannt!
Auch wenn man nicht bencht brechen sie innerhalb paar monate ein, dass ist fakt und Punkt!

*@schmücker aka Technohans  (kenn das video  )*
Hast das schon gelesen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a25

btw, lad ein screenshot hoch, hab da schon ne Vorahnung...

*@Roschnie*
SRy aber du hast AHCI nicht an


----------



## Roschnie (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@Roschnie*
> SRy aber du hast AHCI nicht an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ups....

*Benchmark einer OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" @ 60GB*

*Hardware: CPU Q9550, P35, ICH9*


----------



## powermaus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin Moin 
ich bin ein neues Mitglied, und wollte mal meinen Senf dazu geben 
hab mir eine  64GB Crucial 2.5" RealSSD C300 zugelegt und wollte auch mal meinen Bench zeigen

mein Sys: Intel
Mainboard:Asus Rampage Formular
CPU:         Quad 9550
Grafik:      Sapphire HD5770
64GB Crucial 2.5" RealSSD C300  Firmware 0006
Inteltreiber:  iastor

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/r7g8dppx/BenchmarkmeinerSSD.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt, fragt


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

* @Roschni*e
hübscher Wal hast du da 
lass dich nur nicht von den Mods erwischen  

Jo jetzt sind deine werte im grünen bereich.


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

herzlich willkommen powermaus in unserem Forum 

Deine werte sehen soweit normal aus für ne Crucial SSD. 
Kannst ja mal in meinem SSD Performance Ranked Thread reinschaun
wenn du deine SSD im vergleich zu anderen sehen willst. 
Aber sie haben mit SATA3 gebencht...du wohl nur mit SATA2 (würd ich aber so lassen)

BTW, der kleine hinweis für dich und auch an die anderen neulinge --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## thom_cat (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jepp, die werte sind für die kleine 64er und sata2 wunderbar.


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mal ne frage,was soll eigentlich der kleine kehrwisch da auf der platte ?
hat das was zu sagen ja/nein


----------



## powermaus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Entschuldigung
muss mich erst mal mit den Geflogenheiten dieses Boards vertraut machen,sorry
ja habe mit Sata2 gebencht


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ponifexM
Ja hat was zu sagen ^^
und zwar das TRIM aktiv ist, deshalb der kleine kehrwisch 

@powermaus
jo kein grund zum entschuldigen, hier reist dir keiner den kopf wegen sowas runter :_)


----------



## PontifexM (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok dacht ich  mir zwar ,aber es wissen ist besser  danke !


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Muß aber noch hinzufügen, dass es nicht sagt ob TRIM vom OS Aktiv ist und auch funzt.
Nur das dass das Laufwerk TRIM kann...

Ob trim im system aktiv ist steht eins weiter oben


----------



## powermaus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

SSD-Performance-Ranking

feine Sache, da seh ich ja richtig gut aus mit meiner SSD mit Sata2


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

würdest dich definitiv ins obere drittel schieben 
Also wenn du willst kannst du dein AS SSD bench dort hochladen


----------



## powermaus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

roheed
hab es mal gemacht, weiss aber nicht ob es richtig ist ,kannst ja mal schauen 
Danke


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo hat gepasst .--) habs auch schon eingefügt...

@Roschnie
bezogen auf diesen Post 
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread]Der SSD High-Score-Performance-Thread!

Sagt mal, kann es sein das er auch schon die 25nm flahszellen hat?!
Die schreibwerte sind doch recht mager irgendwie. Du hast auch recht
wenig punkte weil du deine CPU nicht OC hast...
Soll jetzt kein aufruf für sein, wollte ich aber nur festhalten 
Siehst ja in der liste hat ja fast keiner nen bench ohne massive CPU OC


----------



## powermaus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab jetzt noch mal ein Test gemacht mit dem Treiber MSAHCI von Windows7
und den Inteltreiber isaStor
Fazit: der Bordeigene Treiber ist bei mir jedenfalls besser


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nimm aber pls den Score von AS SSD nicht als referenzwert für deine aussage 
Ich würd ihn jetzt aber denoch drauf lassen, im alltag wirst mit dem einen oder auch
den anderen im alltag nicht den funken von nen unterschied festestellen können.

wobie vlt der boot sollte schneller sein mit dem Intel Treiber...so 1-2 sekunden  aber nur mit der stopuhr bemerkbar


----------



## powermaus (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo, werd den iaStor drauflassen
denke mal du hast Recht,es wird nicht relevant sein im Altagsgebrauch


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@schmücker aka Technohans  (kenn das video  )*
> Hast das schon gelesen?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a25
> ...



Nein habe ich noch nicht gelesen aber werde ich direkt mal angehen, thx.
Hier mal Screens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://home.arcor.de/kostemer/benchssd2.jpg


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Des hängt sicher mit dieser drecks umstellung der Flashzellen auf 25nm zusammen!
Die schreibwerte sind für ne vertex 2 recht schwach. 
Oder sie drosseln die geschwindigkeit von anfang an,
dass die diskusionen aufhören warum die schreibwerte 
nach einem monat schon eingebrochen sind^^

Wenn sie allerdings von diesem wert nochmal 50% einbrechen 
sind die Vertex2 für mich gestorben ! 30 -40 mb/s sind selbst für ne systemplatte
echt schon zu wenig!


----------



## mojoxy (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bin ich froh, dass ich meine vor Weihnachten noch mir selbst geschenkt habe


----------



## guna7 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So habe ich das auch gemacht.


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe und denke das die schreibwerte nicht weiter zurückgehen...
habens vlt nur gemacht das die diskusionen aufhörn mit den 50% leistungseinbrüchen im Verhältnis zum neuzustand

ps. ich seh grad das der speicherplatz zurückgegangen ist! warn früher 111gb,jetzt zeigt
er nur noch 107 gb an!!!! Frechheit es einfach unter dem gleichen namen weiterlaufen zu lassen!


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. es handelt sich hier nicht um die  extendet!
Dennoch sollte diese im Schreiben 150mb/s schaffen.

Das sie es nicht schafft ist es doch schon ein Grund sie zurück zu geben ???


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm das hat mit der extendet nichts mehr zu tun...dann hätte sie nämlich nur 100gb...

HAst du lust deine ssd zurückzusetzten? 

Die alten Vertex 2, die mit 32nm Flash haben definitiv 140 mb/s geschaft
zumindest nen monat oder so...
wie es aussieht, fangen die neuen 25nm Flashversionen gleich bei 80 mb/s an.

Wenn du deine SSD resetes wissen wir es gewiss.


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich werde es auf jeden fall machen. Windows schnell installiert und bench laufen lassen.
Ist er dann immer noch schlecht wird sie nochmal resetet das meine daten weg sind und ich geb sie zurück innerhalb der zwei wochen.


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo wäre auf jeden fall nice von dir...alles nötige hierzu findest du auf der startseite.
Wenn die schreibwerte immer noch so schlecht sind, 
würd ich es mir auch überlegen OCZ net den rück zuzukehren und ne C300
kaufen...Da hast den ganzen mist erst gar nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, also ich vor letzter Woche meine Ersatz SSD bekam war es eine ganz neue von Corsair mit der neuen FW 2.0. Die Benchmarks sind wie bisher gewohnt daher vermute ich das Corsair nicht die neuen Chips einsetzt aber sicher kann man sich da natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

kann ich die platte auch unter win löschen?
hab noch meine alte platte mit windows drauf im rechner und muss nur im bios umstellen.
das würde mir die ganze arbeit mit boot usb stick usw ersparen...


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

geht meines wissens nicht...vlt mit dem OCZ tool mußt aber selber mal nachforschen


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

habs grad gefunden und geladen. ich kann mit dem tool die platte auf werkseinstellung setzen.
ob das reicht?!


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich kenn halt nur die methode übers DOS von dem her kann ich jetzt nicht alzu viel dazu sagen.


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Boa ausrast!
Das Tool will einfach nicht die Platte zurück setzen! Keine ahnung warum.
Also Downloaden und USB Stick anfertigen und und und :/

Ich probiere aber erst was anderes aus. Bevor ich Windows uns so neu drauf machen kann ich vom alten ja auch die Geschwindigkeit der SSD testen.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jap hab ich auch damals gemacht, als ich meine SSD neue hatte. Komischerweise war sie in AS SSD noch mal paar Punkte (so 30P) schneller als Windows auf der Platte installiert war


----------



## Midgard (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Im Bezug auf meine,hoffentlich morgen, kommende Crucial c300 64Gb, hat sich noch ne Frage aufgetan.

Hab jetzt im Netz gelesen, wenn man zb 55Gb auf der SSD zur Verfügung hat, soll man bei WIN7 Installation nur 50Gb zuweisen, weil es sonst zu Einbrüchen kommen kann.
Ich meine dies hier nicht gelesen zu haben, deswegen frage ich nochmals die Experten


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei der Sandforce SSD muß man keinen platz frei lassen...bei der Crucial weiß ich es nicht.
Aber vlt kann sich da ein Crucial User zu wort melden.


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

boa bitte bitte bitte... bitte sag mir mal einer wie ich nen usb stick bootfähig bekomme das ich in einem dos lande.
ich trett ja gleich den rechner klein. ich hab zick programme runter geladen und ausprobiert und ich komm einfach nicht an so ne einfach aufgabe vorbei!


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

....und? gings?


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Natürlich nicht :/

Das mit der Bootdateien hat geklappt, vielen Dank.
Aber das Programm hängt sich entweder auf oder findet keine Platte.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich im Bios nur die Optionen finde zwischen IDE und AHCI umzuschalten.
Die genannten Punkte das man den IDE Mode bestimmt einstellen muss sind in meinem Bios nicht gegeben. Ist es sehr wichtig das alle anderen SATA Laufwerke abgeklemmt sind? Ich habe im Bios sie umgestellt sodass sie beim hochfahren nicht angezeigt wurden. Gehe davon eigentlich aus das dies reicht.


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab dir zwar auch per email geantwortet aber machen wir denoch lieber hier weiter...


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht weiter mit dem Thema. Spielt es eine Rolle ob die SSD eine Partition drauf hat?


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nein...IDE hast an oder? probier mal paar ports auf deinem mb durch...


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja hab ich. uff ok muss ich den rechner hier aus dem loch ziehen. heute wird das aber eventuell keiner mehr. ich sag schon mal gute nacht ...


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

echt blöd aus der ferne zu sagen was los ist...
bei mir ist es immer abgeschmiert wenn ich den legacy mode nicht an hatte.
warum du das bei dir nicht findest kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Also alles ab außer SSD und dann evtl ein port nach dem andern durchtesten.
Vlt auch mal die SSD erst anhängen, wenn DOS hochgefahren ist. also nicht 
übers bios rennenlassen


----------



## Schmücker (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich habs. Juhu...
Die Einstellung war arg versteckt aber ich habe sie gefunden.
SSD gelöscht, Windows neu drauf.
Das erste was ich gemacht hab ist den Bench geladen und jetzt ratet mal was dabei raus ?!?!?
Nen riesen haufen........... ich wills nicht aussprechen. An meinen Werten hat sich absolut nichts verändert. Ist also definitiv die Platte.
Werde sie löschen und zurück geben... für das Geld so ein mist. nenene


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das klingt ja schon fast nach nem Aus für die Vertex 2... Keine gute Marketingstrategie von OCZ. Hätte ich von denen eigentlich nich erwartet...


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Yeah, wie ich absolut kein Bock habe jetzt 10 Seiten vom Wochenende zu lesen 
Ich steige mal direkt wieder hier ein...


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sehr gut hast nix verpasst. Das ganze in kürze: OCZ hat mit der Neuauflage (25nm Architektur) der Vertex 2 scheinbar die Leistung (teils drastisch) gedrosselt. Ob das gewollt oder "versehentlich" ist, kann noch keiner sagen, aber es scheint mittlerweile Fakt zu sein, da es nun schon mehrere Nutzer berichtet haben.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und dabei wollten die sich doch nur noch auf SSDs konzentrieren... haha


----------



## Midgard (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Und dabei wollten die sich doch nur noch auf SSDs konzentrieren... haha



Sollten die evtll. lassen.
Normal testen die doch sicher ihre Produkte, hätte doch auffallen müssen.
Ich erinner nochmals 142-199Punkte im AS SSD Benchmark


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja das war schon echt erbärmlich. Wobei ich nicht ausschließen will, dass Du evtl. ein Montagsmodell erwischt hast. Kann ja auch immer mal wieder vorkommen!


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und weiter gehts!
Nun auch mit Plextor im Geschäft...und auf Überholspur!
Mit bis zu 480/330 MB/sec würde sich die SSD an die Spitze setzen.
Unter anderem ist wohl auch eine neue Technologie mit von der Partie, sodass Leistungseinbrüche der Vergangenheit angehören sollen.

PLEXTOR LAUNCHES WORLD-CLASS SOLID STATE DRIVE | News & Events


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schau mer mal. Bin da ja von natur aus sehr skeptisch gegenüber Herstellerangaben. Wie heißt es so schön: Screenshot - or didn't happen 

Zudem sequentielle Transferraten hin oder her, was sagen die anderen Werte?


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

andere werte sind  net bekannt.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Weiß ich auch, war ja eher ne rhetorische Frage


----------



## thom_cat (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die wird auch keine besseren werte bringen wie die corsair.


----------



## Astarothkun (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich möchte mir eine günstige SSD (möglichst ~100€ / 40-64GB) für meine Win7 Ultimate 64bit Partition kaufen. Habe hier schon gelsen, dass OCZ zur Zeit nicht besonders gute Leistung bringt. Welche SSD könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Midgard (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

OHNE WORTE 

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2759/unbenanntpa.png

update in der Tabelle,jetzt 512^^


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ICh platz jetzt einfach kurz rein 
Werde die post später nochmal anschaun wenn ich zeit hab und meinen senft dazu abgeben.

Falls einer nen Plan hat von Laptops kann er mir hier gerne 
beratend zur seite stehen :grins:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...haltet-ihr-von-diesem-laptop.html#post2674719

thx


----------



## powermaus (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Astarothkun

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 64 GB

die würd ich nehmen


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@Astarathkun*
Da OCZ kragt faxen macht die keiner nachvollziehen kann rate ich dir zur zeit
ganz klar zu einer C300...die zb wo die powemaus schon empfohlen hat!

*@midgard*
Und bist jetzt zufrieden?^^

*@mojo und Vaykir*
Ich weiß auch nicht was das von OCZ wird wenns fertig ist...
kunden vergraulen?! Wenn die Schreibwerte nicht wie früher einbrechen
ist es ja ok...wenn sie allerdings nochmal runtergehen wars das 
letzte mal das ich die vertex 2 je empfohlen hab^^


----------



## Astarothkun (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke powermaus, die hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Wird sie mit einem Einschubrahmen für 3,5" Schächte geliefert oder sollte ich mir den noch schnell dazu bestellen? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass keiner mitgeliefert wird^^# doofe Frage


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi, hast meinen post #2870 noch gelesen?
ne scheint kein einbaurahmen dabei zu sein...kost aber nur 3-10€


----------



## Midgard (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ist kein Rahmen dabei!

@Roheed, aber sich doch.
Ich mein, man sollte sich nicht an den Punkten orientieren, aber das Ergebnis ist ja wie Tag und Nacht und man merkst, definitiv beim Booten ect


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

warst auch mal so fair und hast es mit der Stoppuhr geprüft?
Zeit ist echt relativ...und nur weil der bench soviel besser aussieht
meint man gleich Windows Bootet schneller.Glaubs mir  nennt sich Placebo Effekt und ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen


----------



## Midgard (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne da gabs was...wie soll ichs erklären, aber ich wusste das irgendwie sowas kommt 

Wenn Win7 diese bunten Kugeln reinhaut, nehm mal an Treiber werden geladen, wurde das Bild zwischen diesem und dem Willkommen für 2-3Sekunden schwarz, erst dann kam bei der Vertex Willkommen und dann der Desktop.
Wie so ein Einbruch.

Die Crucial zieht in einem durch, natürlich mit ner gewissen Zeit aber merklich anders.

Ich werds mal per Stoppuhr aufm Handy morgen testen.


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mir kommt manchmal auch schon so vor als windows wieder stunden braucht zum booten.
Und dann zack stoppuhr raus...ah immer noch so wie vor 4 monaten^^
Auf zeitgefühl des Menschen kannst in diesem fall echt nichts geben.


----------



## Midgard (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Mir kommt manchmal auch schon so vor als windows wieder stunden braucht zum booten.
> Und dann zack stoppuhr raus...ah immer noch so wie vor 4 monaten^^
> Auf zeitgefühl des Menschen kannst in diesem fall echt nichts geben.




Du bist ein Pessimist 
Aber geb Dir recht, man kann sich viel einbilden.

Trotzdem bin ich JETZT happy.Mein erster Selbstbau läuft super!


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Du bist ein Pessimist


 ähm dazu sag ich jetzt lieber nichts 

Die hauptsache ist das du zufrieden bist.
Die werte deiner Vertex 2 waren ja auch alles andere als lustig
Falls du der bist an den ich grad denke


----------



## Midgard (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hehe ja der war ich, deswegen freu ich mich ja wien Schneekönig ^^


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Midgard schrieb:


> Hehe ja der war ich, deswegen freu ich mich ja wien Schneekönig ^^



wie nen schneekönig?^^ und das obwohl heut so schönes frühlingswetter war?


----------



## tuborg-2 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin,
eben mal einen Benchmark gemacht.

Frage: was bedeutet  das "31 k - BAD" und was kann man da machen?

Wenn ich die Werte mit den vorherigen posts vergleiche schneidet meine Platte ja nicht so gut ab 


Danke für die Antworten

Gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das ist übel, hast du die SSD formatiert oder ein Image aufgespielt. Weil wenn das Alignment nicht stimmt verlierst du erheblich an Geschwindigkeit. Da musst du noch mal ran an die Sache. Also win7 neu aufspielen und falls du den Fehler gemacht hast zu formatieren musst du deine SSD zurücksetzen also in den Werkszustand.


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi tuborg-2,
dieses Problem und viele andere möglichen Fehler sind
auf der Startseite zusammengefasst...dort solltest du auch noch einen blick hineinwerfen 
falls nicht schon geschehen.
gruß


----------



## Schmücker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Servus
Hab jetzt ne XLR8 und bin soweit auch zufrieden.
Hab nur jetzt das Problem das manchmal beim Hochfahren "Smart Command Failed" unter der Platte steht. Angeblich hat das was mit den Gigabyte Boards zu tun. Leider nur finden ich dazu keine Lösung.
Weis da jemand was drüber?


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hast die vertex wider zurück geschickt?
ja hatte das problem auch...hilft nur abwarten und tee trinken bzw. besser gesagt das Bios updaten.
Dann ist es bei mir auch verschwunden


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

du kannst auch SMART im bios abstellen.
dann dürfte die fehlermeldung weg sein.


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nope bringt bei den Gigabyte boards leider nichts (kann aber nur von meinem gb reden)
SSD und Bios updaten dann war die Fehlermeldung(die man getrosst ignorieren kann) weg


----------



## Schmücker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Zurück gegeben. Hatte ich aus dem Laden hier um die Ecke.
Hab denen auch gleich ne Packung gedrückt zu dem Hersteller.

Auf der neuen SSD ist die Firm aktuell wie auch bei der Board. Also muss ich wohl warten bis eine neue Firm kommt.


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wo hast du den Bios treiber gesucht?!
Auf der Gigabyte Seite kannst knicken.
Hab meine version auch nur in den Tiefen des internets gefunden.
Gibt seiten mit Beta Treiber für Gigabyte (wirst nicht drum rum kommen)

Was hast du für ne Version?


----------



## Schmücker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Unglaublich... durch das umstellen auf AHCI ist das Bios Fenster soooo kurz eingeblendet das man kaum ne Chance hat Entf zu drücken.
Ich müsste die F9, also die letzte Firm von der Gigabyte Seite haben.


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie gesagt, google einfach mal nach deinem Mainboard + Beta Bios treiber zb
zwischen der Gb seite und denen die im netzt rumschwieren warn 
bei mir welten dazwischen (3-4 verisionen!!!!)


----------



## casha (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo, ich hab da noch eine Frage zum Löschen einer SSD:

Möchte meine SSD in den Werkszustand zurückversetzen, mit welchem Tool mache ich das am besten? 

Hab' hier im Forum dazu einen Beitrag gefunden:



> Dies kann z.B. HDDErase (bei einer HDD würde der entsprechende Befehl - ATA Secure *Erase*  - die Dateien wirklich löschen, bei einer SSD markiert der Controller  alle Blöcke als leer). Eine Beschreibung ist z.B. hier zu finden.  Hierdurch wird auch die Werksgeschwindigkeit wieder hergestellt, falls  durch nicht unterstütztes Trim oder nicht funktionierendes Garbage  Collection die Leistung eingebrochen ist. Danach muss die SSD einmal  komplett mit beliebigen Daten gefüllt werden, wofür es auch Programme  gibt. *Jetzt die SSD einmal formatieren.*


*

Ist das Beschreiben mit beliebigen Daten danach auch wirklich nötig?
*


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Keine ahnung wo du das her hast aber schau mal auf die Startseite...
da hab ich beschrieben mit was und wie man seine SSD zurücksetzt!
Das mit dem Formatieren und einmal vollschreiben ist nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## casha (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

danke, hätte ich mal vorher schauen sollen. Eine Frage noch: auf manchen Seiten liest man, dass HDDErase nur für Sandforce SSDs empfohlen wird, für Indilinx SSDs ein Tool namens Sanitary Erase. Kann jemand Näheres dazu sagen?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zur 25nm Umstellung von OCZ:



> OCZ: Stellungnahme zu 25-nm-NAND
> Vertex 2 SSD mit 25-nm-NAND-Flash besitzt weniger Speicherkapazität
> 
> OCZ liefert seine beliebte Vertex 2 SSD bereits seit Dezember 2010 mit 25-nm-NAND-Flash des Intel/Micron-Jointventures IMFT aus. Andere Hersteller warten mit dem Umstieg noch ab, da es bei den neuen Speicherchips noch Probleme mit der Lebenserwartung gibt. Im offiziellen Forum hat sich OCZ nun zu dem Thema geäußert. Um die geringere Lebenserwartung in den Griff zu bekommen, verwendet der SandForce-Controller einen höheren Reservespeicher.
> ...



Angeblich also:

gleiche Leistung
etwas geringerer Speicherplatz bei SSD < 180 GB
theoretisch geringere Herstellkosten

Vielleicht hatten hier manche wirklich nur ein Montagsmodell oder einfach ein anderes Problem (Controller, Kabel, was weiß ich...). Das man jedoch weniger Platz (wenn auch nur geringfügig) zum gleichen Preis bekommt, ist eigentlich schon bisschen mies. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die 25nm Fertigung eigentlich mit Kosteneinsparungen verbunden seien sollten


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo das mit den 107Gb hab ich vor paar tagen schon erwähnt...
hat man ja auch bei einem Bench schon gesehen.

Gleiche Leistung?! Naja ist wohl auslegungssache lol
Sicher wieder ihr ATTO genutzt und mit dickem grinsen die top werte auf die packung gedruckt^^.

@casha
welche SSD hast du den ?! kenn mich nur mit SF SSD aus


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die neuen 25nm flash haben nur noch 1000-3000 schreibzyklen lol !!!!
So wie schon bei den 10k gejammert wurde gibt das doch das absolute chaos hin!

Ich würde z.Z. echt die finger von dieser Kundenverarsche lassen!
Nicht mal Intel traut sich die chips einzubauen!

quelle
OCZ-Statement zu 25-nm-NAND in SSDs - 08.02.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## casha (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab einen Indilinx Barefoot Controller.


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aso...soviel ich weiß funzt secure erase mit der genauso.
Aber wart mal lieber ab, vlt kann sich noch einer dazu äußern.
Die Indilinx SSD waren vor meiner zeit als ich angefangen habe
mich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzten


----------



## Schmücker (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich würde gern den roheed zum Member des Monats ernennen 

Die suche erbrachte wirklich Erfolg und so bin ich auf die F10a gestoßen.
Ob es sich dadurch gebessert hat kann ich erst nach ein paar Neustarts sagen aber es wird schon darüber geschrieben das sie unter anderem das Problem behebt.


----------



## PontifexM (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ey klar ,des isch au en schwob


----------



## Vaykir (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und genau deshalb werden schwaben niemals member des monats:
sie können kein deutsch


----------



## c3p (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Erstmal ein ganz dickes Lob, dieser Artikel hat mir extrem weitergeholen! 

Aber nun ohne weiteres Reden zu meinem Benchmark:


System:
Intel Core i7 920 Quadcore 2,66 GHz
MSI X58 Pro (MS-7522)
6GB Korsair DDR3 

Platte:
Cortex Vertex 2 60GB

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/278/benchmarkssd.pnghttp://img148.imageshack.us/img148/278/benchmarkssd.png

Read / Write
Seq: ~200 / ~100 MB/s
512K ~200 / ~100
4K ~21 / ~67
4K QD32 ~100 / ~100


Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, der einzige andere den ich gefunden hatte war gleich gut, außer das er beim 4k Write 80MB erreicht hat 


edit: warum zeigt er das bild in der vorschau an aber im forum nicht?!


----------



## Vaykir (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

werte sind doch voll OK.
die 4k werte schwanken manchmal sehr stark.
ich kann an einem tag 5 mal den test mache und liege immer zwischen 50 und 80mb/s.


----------



## Schmücker (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mal ne Frage... in der vorletzen PCGH wurden ja die neue SSDs unter 200€ getestet.
Alles Platten ausser die C300 sind bei Lese und Schreibwerten über 200MB/s.
Wie kommen diese Werte zustande? Oder schaffen das wirklich alle Platten die gelistet wurden?

edit:
Ich sehe grad im Geräte Manager das der "standart ahci 1.0 serieller-ata-controller" Treiber von 2006 ist.
Ich hab nicht dir Treiber vom Board Hersteller genommen. Habe aber auch gelesen das man den Intel Treiber nehmen soll wegen Trim. ??


----------



## Vaykir (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die 200mb/s sind warscheinlich nur maximalwerte, wie sie z.b. beim kopieren von großen dateien entstehen (seq lesen).


----------



## roheed (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich würde gern den roheed zum Member des Monats ernennen


Des geht leider nicht...nach vier Monaten in Folge darf man nicht mehr gewählt werden  



> Und genau deshalb werden schwaben niemals member des monats:
> sie können kein deutsch


Wir können alles...nur kein hochdeutsch XD Gabs mal ne zeitlang auf t-shirts draufgedruckt^^weiß aber nicht mehr wo



> Erstmal ein ganz dickes Lob, dieser Artikel hat mir extrem weitergeholen!


DAnke 
Darüber hinaus sind deine werte sogar top! Hast wohl noch ne alte Vertex 2 erwischt also die mit den 34nm chips



> edit: warum zeigt er das bild in der vorschau an aber im forum nicht?!


Bilder pls nach dieser Anleitung hochladen... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html
PS, herzlich willkommen hier bei uns im Forum 



> Mal ne Frage... in der vorletzen PCGH wurden ja die neue SSDs unter 200€ getestet.
> Alles Platten ausser die C300 sind bei Lese und Schreibwerten über 200MB/s.
> Wie kommen diese Werte zustande? Oder schaffen das wirklich alle Platten die gelistet wurden?


Kommt drauf an wie man testet^^ schau dir das mal an...da schaft die Vertex 2 und co auch locker die 250 mb/s + 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a25




> Ich sehe grad im Geräte Manager das der "standart ahci 1.0 serieller-ata-controller" Treiber von 2006 ist.
> Ich hab nicht dir Treiber vom Board Hersteller genommen. Habe aber auch  gelesen das man den Intel Treiber nehmen soll wegen Trim. ??


Jo mach den Intel treiber drauf! Link ist auf der startseite zu finden


----------



## tuborg-2 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist übel, hast du die SSD formatiert oder ein Image aufgespielt. Weil wenn das Alignment nicht stimmt verlierst du erheblich an Geschwindigkeit. Da musst du noch mal ran an die Sache. Also win7 neu aufspielen und falls du den Fehler gemacht hast zu formatieren musst du deine SSD zurücksetzen also in den Werkszustand.




moin,
ja hab sie leider formatiert 




roheed schrieb:


> Hi tuborg-2,
> dieses Problem und viele andere möglichen Fehler sind
> auf der Startseite zusammengefasst...dort solltest du auch noch einen blick hineinwerfen
> falls nicht schon geschehen.
> gruß



Hab in deinem thread nachgeschaut und die Platte mit HDDERASE auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt.


Sind die neuen Werte akzeptabel oder sollte die Platte mehr bringen 

Gruß


----------



## hwk (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



tuborg-2 schrieb:


> moin,
> ja hab sie leider formatiert
> 
> 
> ...


alles ok ;>


----------



## roheed (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

für eine Vertex2 mit den neuen Flashchip generation sind sie in Ordnung...
Auch das mit dem Allignement passt jetzt auch.

@all jetzt seht ihr mal schön, warum wir immer raten, eine SSD *NICHT* von 
hand rumzuformatieren! ^^


----------



## Vaykir (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also ich bin langsam der meinung, dass deine aussage nur auf SF controller SSDs zutrifft.

ich habe meine letztens wieder manuell formatiert (im  win7 setup) und nur ca. 10 punkte weniger als bei meinem besten bench.


----------



## tuborg-2 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ......
> 
> @all jetzt seht ihr mal schön, warum wir immer raten, eine SSD *NICHT* von
> hand rumzuformatieren! ^^




Sorry, war meine erste...   


Spaß beiseite.

Vielen Dank nochmal an @Roheed, denn ohne seinen schönen thread hätte das Ganze bestimmt nicht so gut und zügig geklappt. 

Gruß


----------



## Midgard (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich blick nicht mehr durch.


Deswegen, frag ich Euch nun direkt.
Unterstützt der aktuelle Intel SATA Treiber Trim?
Ich lese im Netz mal ja mal nein ^^

Ich habe auf der vorherigen Seite gelesen das jemand den MS Treiber von 2006 drauf hatte, den hatte ich auch.
Also auf Seite 1 den Link geklickt und aktuellen Intel Treiber drauf gemacht ect.

Über CMD sagt er mir das Trim >0 also aktiv ist, aber kann man dem auch trauen?

Kurze Info wäre nett


----------



## hwk (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Midgard schrieb:


> Ich blick nicht mehr durch.
> 
> 
> Deswegen, frag ich Euch nun direkt.
> ...


Ja unterstützt er


----------



## Schmücker (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Der 2006 wo ich hatte, konnte auch schon Trim. Wollt nur nen neueren falls sich was verbessert hat in den Jahren


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die intel treiber unterstützen trim.
ob sie das aber auch bei den sata 6gb/s ports machen aufm sandy bridge system, weis ich net.

aktuellste version ist 10.1.2


----------



## Schmücker (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Höömmm nen 10.1.2 kann ich aber nicht finden auf dem Link in der Startseite.

Wie sehen die C300 Werte an einem Sata2 aus?
Und kann man einen Sata3 nachrüsten per PCI Karte sodass sie als Boot benutzt werden kann? Hätte man geringere Werte wie wenn direkt auf dem Board Angeschlossen?


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier noch mal offiziell, was wir schon seit Tagen wissen 

OCZ mit Kommentar zu 25-nm-NAND-SSDs - festplatte, ssd, ocz, laufwerk

Ich habe gerade einem guten Freund noch mal eine Vertex 2 empfohlen. Habe ihm natürlich gesagt, dass die 25nm Probleme haben könnte. Wird getestet und zur Not geht die halt zurück 
Ich glaub das erst, wenn ich es selbst sehe. Ich meine 10% Leistungsverlust wären ja i.O. aber 50% glaube ich einfach nicht...


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Schmücker schrieb:


> Höömmm nen 10.1.2 kann ich aber nicht finden auf dem Link in der Startseite.
> 
> Wie sehen die C300 Werte an einem Sata2 aus?
> Und kann man einen Sata3 nachrüsten per PCI Karte sodass sie als Boot benutzt werden kann? Hätte man geringere Werte wie wenn direkt auf dem Board Angeschlossen?


 

10.1.2 is auch vorne noch nicht verlinkt, aber nen paar seiten hier vor.

benchmarks zu der c300 gibts vorn im ersten post.

ja kann man nachrüsten, is aber schwachsinn, weils kein merklichen unterschied gibt.


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ne die 10.1.2 ist auch nicht verlinkt...renn jetzt auch nicht jeder mist version hinterher bloss weil Intels HP über nen halbes jahr hinterher hinkt^^
Ein bischen eigeninitiative sollte jeder noch mitbringen.^^

MSAHCI und INTEL ab 9.3 kann trim, amen.

Werd jetzt aber auf der STartseite mal vorsichtig erwähnen, dass
ich persönlich zZ die finger von der OCZ Vertex 2 lassen würde! 
Aufgrund der aktuellen thematik, spricht nichts für OCZ und ich
würde lieber zu Corsair oder die anderen bekannten greifen.
Um es mal politisch korrekt auszudrücken 

OT:

Gott fragte zwei Steine, ob sie den nicht gerne Schwaben werden wollen...
 doch die Steine antworteten "Nein, wir sind nicht hart genug!"


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

gut, dass du es zuerst erwähnst. ich wollte es nciht als erster aussprechen, was vllt schon einige denken 
aber allein aus dem grund weil ich keine OCZ habe.

bin echt gespannt was plextor und die neue c400 so aufm kasten haben.


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mußt halt immer nur a weng aufpassen was du schreibst^^
wenn du schreibst hersteller xyz ist ******* weil er nylvkjxhbgpiour0923u45?°!? !
hast vlt schneller ne anzeige wegen nachrede am hals als dir lieber ist.

Deshalb werde ich nur verfassen, was ich persönlich zur zeit tun würde...das kann ja wohl kaum verboten sein lol


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wieso das denn? wenns doch stimmt?


----------



## hwk (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ne die 10.1.2 ist auch nicht verlinkt...renn jetzt auch nicht jeder mist version hinterher bloss weil Intels HP über nen halbes jahr hinterher hinkt^^
> Ein bischen eigeninitiative sollte jeder noch mitbringen.^^
> 
> MSAHCI und INTEL ab 9.3 kann trim, amen.
> ...


Wer will schon freiwillig Schwabe sein ;>


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oh das hatte ich schon als ich mich noch sehr stark im Netzteil Thread um her getrieben habe, wurde mir auch schon mit Anwalt und auf Klage wegen übler Nachrede gedroht das geht ziemlich schnell.


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So habe es jetzt mal einfließen lassen...



> [Februar 2011]
> Der Hersteller OCZ hat sich dazu entschlossen, in seinen Vertex 2 SSDs 25nm Flachchips zu verbauen. Abgesehen von weniger Speicherplatz (ca. 5%) und etwas geringeren Schreibwerten, besitzen sie wohl auch geringere Schreibzyklen als die alten 35nm Chips (ca. 3 000). Aufgrund dieses aktuellen Sachverhalts, würde ich persönlich z.Z. einen anderen SF Hersteller (Corsair, extreMemory usw.) oder gleich eine Crucial C300 wählen! Ich werde den Markt weiter beobachten und dann eine neue persönliche Meinung veröffentlichen!


Denke nicht das ich damit jemand auf den sliper trete und meine Behauptungen sind ja auch auf allen Hardwareseiten so nachzulesen.



> Oh das hatte ich schon als ich mich noch sehr stark im Netzteil Thread um her getrieben habe, wurde mir auch schon mit Anwalt und auf Klage wegen übler Nachrede gedroht das geht ziemlich schnell.


Ja so sehe ich das auch! Und das ist mir dieses Hobby hier 199% nicht wert mich mit irgendein Hersteller anzulegen^^ Und glaubs mir, dass geht schneller als viele denken wenn man an die falsche person gerät.



> Wer will schon freiwillig Schwabe sein ;>


Die steine wären es wohl gerne geworden


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habe letztens auch geschrieben mit dem etwas wenigeren GBts könnte ich leben aber das sie auch noch weniger Leistung haben wie die alten geht garnicht 
War in 1Stunde gelöscht worden.....
Hat der Hersteller wohl Druck gemacht 
Ich hab's nicht gelöscht ^^


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

in welchem forum ist das passiert?! Hier?


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nö , ganz große internationale Austauschseite sag ich mal mit F


----------



## roheed (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mit F?! ich steh auf dem schlauch^^


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

fi**en.de?
wusste gar net, dass man da über hardware redet 

edit für roheed:
man facebook, was sonst -.-


----------



## roheed (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

da bin ich nicht XD kein wunder das mir das nicht gleich gekommen ist lol
Aber das man im Facebook über sowas labert hät ich nicht gedacht XD

so der lenovo Lapi ist gekommen für mein cousen. 
Die Soundquali für nen schlapi ist echt der hammer, jbl boxen sei dank


----------



## Schmücker (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey Leute...
Hab mich gestern beim Zocken mit nem Kollegen unterhalten und festgestellt das er eine Vertex2 betreibt. Auf die bitte mir mal nen Bench zu schicken musste ich ihm erst mal auf Sprung helfen welch Programm man benutzen kann. Er selbst hatte sich für Bench wenig interessiert.

Aufgefallen ist mit der Seq Wert schreiben!!!
ca. 8 Wochen ist sie alt...

Für mich sieht das nach 50% Einbruch aus !


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die neue Generation ist echt ne Frechheit!!!

Sag ihm aber nicht das sie zu schlecht sind, 
sonst macht er sich nur unnötig verrückt ! 

btw, einmal mehr der hinweis zum thema Bilder Upload^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Schmücker (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was kann man da eigentlich Rechtlich machen?
Ich mein immerhin macht die SSD nicht das womit OCZ wirbt.

Einfach mal beim Händler abgeben und der soll sie einschicken?!?!


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

vermutlich gar nichts! OCZ wirbt mit den ATTO bench werten.
Die wird sie sicherlich auch erreichen und somit ist OCZ aus dem schneider.

Auf der startseite habe ich auch verfasst, warum die ganzen Sandforce SSD
so sehr von den Hersteller angaben abweichen und warum die hersteller fein
aus dem schneider sind. Letzter Menüpunkt


----------



## Schmücker (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habs mir grad mal durchgelesen.
Hab ihm auch, da er SATA3 besitzt zu einem anderen Hersteller geraten


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so ein bullsh*** das es schon fast wieder gut ist XD
GoBarbra.com | Make Your own customized Barbra Streisand song!

OnT:
Jo in der Kaufberatung hab ich schon darauf hingewiesen, 
dass wenn ich vor der wahl stehen würde, mich auch anderweitig umschauen würde.^^


----------



## Schmücker (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na das passt doch hier rein.
Seht ihr, dies ist der Grund wieso es SSD gibt 

YouTube - Stop a Clicking Hard Disk


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach...so wird also in den service abteilungen der HDD hersteller gearbeitet?!


----------



## thom_cat (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

rechtlich kannst du da nichts machen... es wird geworben mit *up to...*, also bis zu... angaben und das halten sie ohne weiteres ein.
ausserdem gibt gerade ocz auch an, dass sich die ssd auch verändern kann was verbaute hardware angeht.

aber aktuell ist die sache doch recht einfach zu hand haben, man empfiehlt die vertex2 einfach nicht mehr, denn ausser ocz scheint das noch kein anderer hersteller geändert zu haben mit dem flash.


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo weil sich die anderen, selbst intel wegen der haltbarkeit noch nicht trauen diese zu verbauen^^
OCZ scheint wohl das problem so gelöst zu haben, indem sie den write weiter gedrosselt haben
und den reserve bereich wieder größer gemacht haben.


----------



## thom_cat (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja genau, so sieht es aus.
die meisten hersteller warten auf die neuen chips, die da nicht so problematisch sein sollen.
ocz hat definitiv die reserve vergrößert.


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Gibt eigentlich OCZ die Differenz der günstigeren flashchips 
halbwegs an die Kunden weiter oder dient es der Gewinnoptimierung?! ^^


----------



## mojoxy (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja die Preise sind schon leicht zurück gegangen, aber nicht weltbewegend. Kann auch einfach die Reaktion der Händler auf die gesunkene Nachfrage sein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja aber ich finde nur noch ein Drittel der ursprünglichen Haltbarkeit für das gleich Gels ist eine absolute Unverschämtheit, von der verminderten Schreibgeschwindigkeit will ich gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## Schmücker (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich finde es interessant das die Vertex2 teurer ist als die Vertex2 E die doch angeblich besser schreib Werte hat!


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Kann auch einfach die Reaktion der Händler auf die gesunkene Nachfrage sein


Ich hab da so meine zweifel ob das schon alle mitbekommen haben 
In der letzten PCGH wurde ja wohl die vertex2 noch ans herz gelegt 
und viele werden sie wohl noch fleißig kaufen und von denen wird vlt 
der eine oder andere überhaupt nachhacken^^ sind ja nicht alle solche
benchfreaks wie wir ^^

btw, nach bald einem monat SSD rumideln sind meine schreibwerte wieder 
etwas hoch...hab sogar wieder 70mb/s geschaft 
und das obwohl trim schon bald 2 monate aus ist


----------



## Schmücker (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die Vertex2 E wurde genannt. Sind da auch neue Chips verbaut ?


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kann man so glaub gar nicht sagen...
das E stand früher noch für was anderes. Eigentlich sind heute alle "E" Versionen.

"EX" Versionen haben sie definitiv nicht...aber schaust dir mal den preis an dann erledigt sich das von allein


----------



## Schmücker (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Extendet... laut Alternate ist die schneller...


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schick mal die links pls


----------



## Marvin82 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nein es geht um die 120GB Vertex und das sind die Vertex 2 E





> 40GB - OCZSSD2-2VTX40G
> 50GB - OCZSSD2-2VTX50G
> 60GB - OCZSSD2-2VTX*E*60G
> 80GB - OCZSSD2-2VTX80G
> ...


man achte auf die *E* das dann die extendet


----------



## GmaXimum (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So Jungs nach längerer Abwesenheit mal wieder was von mir fürs Brain...

Ich habe die Crucial REAL SSD 256GB und eine interne 1TB WD Caviar Black

Frage? Wie lagere ich meine Ordner

-Bilder
-Musik
-Videos
-Dokumente 

auf das 1TB Datengrab aus um die reine Leistung der SSD auf Programme etc zu konzentrieren?

Ordnung?

Frage?

Ich habe länger nicht ins Intro geschaut wie verhält es sich mit Ordern wie zb Temp etc was kann man bedenkenlos löschen / deaktivieren um Performance zu behalten?

Grüße 

GmaXimum


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab mal ne frage. ich hab mir den anfangspost durchgelesen und da steht, dass trim bei sandforce controllern kaum eingesetzt wird und dadurch alles einbricht. jetzt wollte ich mich verständlicherweise nicht durch 300 seiten thread quälen. wie ist das jetzt? ist das immernoch so? sollte ich dann zu nem anderen controller greifen?


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@schmücker*
Extendet hat was mit dem Speicherplatz zu tun...der reserve bereich wurde kurz nach release der SF SSD
verkleinert, der User hatte mehr freien speicherplatz und OCZ hat um alle zu verwieren den Kennbuchstaben
E wie extendet eingeführt... alle anderen Hersteller haben da nicht so viel wind drum gemacht wie die 
Experten...Aber mit den neuen Flashchips schießen sie den vogel jetzt vollends ab!
*
@GMAXimun*
wieso willst du auslagern?! ich hoffe doch nicht wegen der Lebensdauer der SSD weil das nämlich unnötig ohne ende wäre.

*@david*
Jo die SF SSD trimmen immer noch nicht^^Habs schon seit 2 monaten aus ohne nennenswerte einbrüche.
Der controller ist immer noch einer der besten...nur die vertex 2 würd ich zZ meiden!
(problematik mit den neuen 25nm flashchips)


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



GmaXimum schrieb:


> So Jungs nach längerer Abwesenheit mal wieder was von mir fürs Brain...
> 
> Ich habe die Crucial REAL SSD 256GB und eine interne 1TB WD Caviar Black
> 
> ...




warum willst das machen?
in die ordner packt doch nen halbwegs vernünftiger user eh nix rein.
erstell dir auf dem datengrab einfach die benötigten ordner und gut is.

is bei der crucial btw eh egal. die hat immer den gleichen speed. kannste sogar randvoll machen und da passiert nix


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed:
warum würdest du den weiterhin empfehlen, wenn der trimbefehl nicht richtig funktioniert? dann stagnieren doch die raten enorm oder? was sind denn weitere gute controller bzw. welche ssds sind gut im 60 GB bereich?


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Trim wird überbewertet! Außerdem sind die Crucial C300 (64gb) genauso schnell/langsam 
wie die Sandforce SSD *nach dem Einbruch*! Der wert halbiert sich nur einmal 
danach bleibt der Speed gleich.


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja aber ein halbierter wert ist ja nicht so der burner dass ich dann am ende ne ssd hab, die so schnell ist, wie ne velociraptor... gibts denn keine richtige ssd für 100-130 euronen, die trim richtig ausführt, ihre datenraten konstant behält und schnell ist, so über 200 lesen im durchschnitt und über 130 schreibend?


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wir reden nur vom seq. schreiben...Lesen ist die ssd immer top und kein vergleich zu ner velo!

Nach deinen Wünschen kommt leider nur die Crucial C300 128gb in frage!
Kostet aber um die 150 € oder mehr


----------



## Nyuki (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



david430 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage. ich hab mir den anfangspost durchgelesen und da steht, dass trim bei sandforce controllern kaum eingesetzt wird und dadurch alles einbricht. jetzt wollte ich mich verständlicherweise nicht durch 300 seiten thread quälen. wie ist das jetzt? ist das immernoch so? sollte ich dann zu nem anderen controller greifen?



Maile seit Wochen/Woche schon mit dem Hersteller + Telefonieren.Nur noch der kann mir helfen^^

Ja Trim Funktioniert.

Ich kann nur für die E Reihe sprechen da ich die selber habe und tests nach Einbruch der Schreibwerte laut As Bench und Crystal gemacht habe + Stopuhr ect.

Laut As Bench waren die Werte schon nach dem 11 mal eingebrochen.Beim vorletztem erase/Neuzustand hatte ich gar nicht gencht und die Werte waren trotzdem laut As Bench im Keller,was mich sehr aufgeregt hat.Doch Atto ganz normale Werte.

Platte auf Neuzustand gebracht.
Laut As Bench Top Werte: 

Installation

- BFBC2  1.10 min.
- Wot. 27 sec.
- LoL   22 sec.

As Bench ausgefürht mehrmals bis die Werte unten waren.Dann reboot und nochmal As Bench werte blieben im Keller.

Dann aber...

- BFBC2  1.10 min.
- Wot. 27 sec.
- LoL   22 sec.



Die Vertex 2 E und Co vertragen kein AS Bench,danach kannst du dich auch nicht richten.Findest auch viel darüber im Internet Sf-Controller Vertex 2 As Bench/Crystak/Komprimierung ect.
Das zählt für die 35nm die ich zum glück auf habe.

Die 25nm "sollen" besser mit As Bench/Crystal hamonieren wo die schreibwerte nicht mehr so schnell laut deren Bench wegen der Kompremierung einbrechen, doch bringen etliche andere Nachteile mit sich.


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ja Trim Funktioniert.



DEs isch jetzt aber nicht dein ernst oder?! 
Ich habs seit 2 monaten aus und die werte sind bald
sogar noch besser als vor dem test


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich bin so hin und hergerissen, weil jeder was anderes sagt


----------



## Nyuki (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> DEs isch jetzt aber nicht dein ernst oder?!
> Ich habs seit 2 monaten aus und die werte sind bald
> sogar noch besser als vor dem test



Ich bin mir sicher das trim funtioniert.Das wurde von Ocz bestätigt.Habe ja selber hin und her gefummelt nach Anweisungen . 8.2 Gb Spiel installieren in der gleiche Zeit nach einbruch der Werte laut As bench.

P.S. Ich habe in meinem letztem Beitrag unten noch was nachgefügt.25nm ect.


----------



## Nyuki (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



david430 schrieb:


> ich bin so hin und hergerissen, weil jeder was anderes sagt



Es gibt andere Nachteile bei den Sf Controller.Hol dir eine Crucial C300 und wenn du den Patch 002 drauf hast dann lass ihn drauf.Da einige Probleme bekommen haben mit dem neuem Update 006.Muss aber nicht sein das,daß bei dir auch passiert.


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aber das teil kostet 190 euro


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn du dir so unsicher bist hol dir die C300 in der 128gb Version!
Das Düfte die für dich beste rund um sorglos SSD sein.



> Die 25nm "sollen" besser mit As Bench/Crystal hamonieren wo die schreibwerte nicht mehr so schnell laut deren Bench wegen der Kompremierung einbrechen, doch bringen etliche andere Nachteile mit sich.



wenn ich schon so was höre könnt ich grad offline gehen 
Wir hatten die letzten tage genug benchwerte, die genau das gegenteil beweisen.

Trim und auch das gelaber über die wohl besseren 25nm SSD sind nur heiße Marketing Luft!
Wenn die Sagen würden SF SSD trimmen nicht würde sie keine sau mehr kaufen, 
bloß weil es sich in die Köpfe eingebrannt hat TRIM sei das non plus ultra was man 
unbedingt braucht!!!!!!!! Mittlerweile funzt CG auch so schon gut genug.
Zumindest bei SF SSD


----------



## Nyuki (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



david430 schrieb:


> aber das teil kostet 190 euro



Ja die 128 GB Variante?Ist die beste, in meinen Augen und die Fakten sprechen dafür.Überlege schon seit 2 Moanten die auch zu holen.Ich darf aber warten^^.

Greif einfach zu.


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ist dieses cg ne alternative zu trim?

@nyuki: ja das problem, ich habe auch keine unbegrenzten geldmittel, jeder pfennig schmerzt^^, ne ssd wärs mir klar wert, aber ich dachte einfach, man bekommt auch ne vernünftige 60 gb ssd...


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen...
eine SF SSD sind einer der besten! nur halt grad nicht mehr die Vertex 2 mMn!
wenn du nen kleinen geldbeutel hast dann nimm definitiv eine SF SSD.

CG ist sowas wie TRIM nur unabhängig von allem ...also OS, Treiber usw
Läuft auf Controller ebene und nennt sich "müll Sammler" carbage collection


----------



## Nyuki (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Wenn du dir so unsicher bist hol dir die C300 in der 128gb Version!
> Das Düfte die für dich beste rund um sorglos SSD sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist es ja.Ihr bencht ja nur mit As Bench und geht danach.Laut dem Hersteller sollen die 25nm besser mit As/Cry arbeiten.Das die allge.im Keller schon nach der ersten Installation sind wie auch andere berichten finde ich eine Sauerei.Aber es sollte *normalerweise* so sein.

Nochmal.Ich habe keine Unterschiede in der "PRAXIS" gemerkt wenn die Schreibwerte im Keller waren/sind,laut As Bench und Crystal.Es gibt bei Hardwareluxx jemand der das wie auch im Us OCZ Forum das genau beschreibt.

Nun geh ich aber hier off bin BFBC2 süchtig geworden^^

@roheed : Meine Stopuhr ist nicht Kaputt^^ Bis die später mal


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja garbage collection kenn ich, dachte aber das heißt gc^^ ich dachte das funktioniert bei ssds nicht, weil dort nicht immer sicher ist, dass die sektoren nicht mehr gebraucht werden und deshalb eben der trim benötigt wird. ist das jetzt anders?


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

oh uppsss^^ Klar GC sry hab mich grad vertan.

Keine ahnung woher das stammt aber bei SF ist es mittlerweile 100% wohl nicht mehr so.
Wie gesagt...2 monate deaktiviertes TRIM und keine Verluste! Und glaubs mir
ich hab des ding so runtergerockt wie andere ein jahr für brauchen XD


----------



## Nyuki (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



david430 schrieb:


> ist dieses cg ne alternative zu trim?
> 
> @nyuki: ja das problem, ich habe auch keine unbegrenzten geldmittel, jeder pfennig schmerzt^^, ne ssd wärs mir klar wert, aber ich dachte einfach, man bekommt auch ne vernünftige 60 gb ssd...



Du holst dir nur einmal eine.Da kannste alle Spiele draufpacken und hast nie Probleme.Und brauchst dich nicht mehr um irgendein scheiss zu kümmern weil der Marvel controller keine Macken vorzuweisen hat und noch sau schnell ist.*Schneller bis gleichschnell* wie alle anderen Sorgenkinder.Reinstecken und geniessen


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Du holst dir nur einmal eine.Da kannste alle Spiele draufpacken und hast nie Probleme.Und brauchst dich nicht mehr um irgendein scheiss zu kümmern weil der Marvel controller keine Macken vorzuweisen hat und noch sau schnell ist.*Schneller bis gleichschnell* wie alle anderen Sorgenkinder.Reinstecken und geniessen



und das sagt mir einer mit sandforce




roheed schrieb:


> oh uppsss^^ Klar GC sry hab mich grad vertan.
> 
> Keine ahnung woher das stammt aber bei SF ist es mittlerweile 100% wohl nicht mehr so.
> Wie gesagt...2 monate deaktiviertes TRIM und keine Verluste! Und glaubs mir
> ich hab des ding so runtergerockt wie andere ein jahr für brauchen XD




aber du hast ja gesagt, es gäbe leistungseinbußen. die sind doch gegeben oder jetzt doch net?


----------



## Nyuki (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



david430 schrieb:


> und das sagt mir einer mit sandforce



Ja,weils Fakten sind^^ Da komme ich nicht drum  Die 128 GB Variante von C300 ist die beste noch derzeit.Vom P/L im vergleich zu anderen SSD's auch.P/L allgemein (SSD) finde ich aber abzocke Pro/MB.70%-90% Schlagen die vom einkaufspreis drauf.Vieleicht sogar noch mehr die noch bessere Verträge mit Grosshändlern,Industrie direkt oder oder oder...haben


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> aber du hast ja gesagt, es gäbe leistungseinbußen. die sind doch gegeben oder jetzt doch net?



Oh man...ich merke meine Luft ist draußen ^^ (Lust auf SSD nachhilfe  )
Wir hatten das thema schon 150 mal....
Die SF SSD brechen beim schreiben EINMALIG um 50% ein und bleiben dann dort.
Da Kannst du TRIM anhaben oder aus, spielt absolut keine rolle!
Auch danach juckt es die SF SSD nicht ob du Trim anhast oder nicht.
ABER die SF SSD ist *nach dem Einbruch* genauso schnell wie eine
Crucial (Kleinere Modelle) die ganze zeit bzw. von anfang an!

So und jetzt sagst du mir, warum die SF SSD denn so schlecht sein soll?!
Man muss den anfänglichen Speed als temporärer Bonus ansehen  und fertig. 
Die 100% schaft sie nicht mal nen monat.

und bevor du fragst, warum die SF SSD überhaupt einmalig 50% einbrechen
kann ich dir nur sagen...Ich/wir/man weiß es immer noch nicht


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wenn ich mir die crucials anschau, dann sind die aber an der grenze von 3 gbit. jedenfalls beim lesen, betrifft dieser einbruch nur schreib oder auch leserate?


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

der einbruch betrifft nur das seq. schreiben...also das was man eigentlich kaum braucht!
Es sei den du machst viel mit großen archiven rum und nimmst die SSD als temp. speicher.
Dann wirkst was merken, sonst ist es echt wurscht ob du dir eine C300 oder SF SSD hollst


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aber der sandforce liest ja nicht so schnell wie die C300...


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo darüber lässt sich eher streiten^^
Die C300 ist minimal schneller im lesen und somit im Alltag. Ihr lasst euch alle von den seq. werten blenden! Das sind nur max. geschwindigkeiten die man auf der Autobahn schaft.
Windows und co ist aber nur Stadtverkehr...also was bringt dir dann die max. temp?!


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier noch einer meiner unzähligen versuche das ganze mal zu erklären^^

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger


----------



## david430 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und bei der C300 mit 128 gb da sind die schreibraten aber um einiges höher. man ich habs jetzt verstanden, bin aber iwie nicht sehr zufrieden, unwissenheit ist ein segen und so.^^ also zusammengefasst. würde trim funktionieren, dann wären sandforce es non plus ultra. dann warte ich lieber noch ein wenig, bis sich die thematik klärt^^...


----------



## roheed (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo wenn TRIM nen zusammenhang hätte mit den einmaligen einbruch (ist nicht bewiesen) 
wäre es schon das non plus ultra...das ist halt ein kleiner fader beigeschmack
mit dem man aber echt mehr als bestens leben kann. 

Das denk ich mir manchmal auch...unwissenheit ist ein segen 
Aber als neugierige Person wie ich mich einschätzte ist es auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Mußt letzte woche nen laptop kaufen und das "halbwissen" hat mich auch kirre gemacht 
Desk kenn ich mich weitesgehend aus aber ist ja nicht eins zu eins übertragbar
auf die blöden schlaptops^^


Und sry wenn ich etwas genervt rüberkam heut abend^^
Hat nichts mit dir zu tun...aber ich muß echt zugeben dass nach sovielen 
Monaten intensiver Auseinandersetzung mit der Thematik langsam
aber sicher die Luft bei mir raus ist .-) Ganz zu schweigen alles schon gefühlte 
500 mal durchgekaut zu haben^^ Auch wenn ich von keinem verlangen kann
er soll sich die letzten 300 seiten nachlesen .-) Würd ich auch nicht machen


----------



## mojoxy (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Um das mal zusammenzufassen:

Haste wenig Geld und musst jeden Pfennig drei mal anschaun ==> Nimm ne 60GB SF SSD (vielleicht nicht gerade OCZ, aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Hersteller z.B. Corsair, Extrememory, G.Skill und wie sie alle heißen...)

Willste richtig Klotzen und in Benchmarks den Längsten haben, dann hol Dir die 128/256GB Variante der Crucial. Kostet zwar paar Mark mehr pro GB, aber hat zumindest in Benchmarks die besten Werte. Ob man davon nun was im Alltag bemerkt würde ich mal ganz stark bezweifeln 

Aber egal was Du machst, kauf Dir einfach ne SSD. Wirst es auf keinen Fall bereuen. Schnell sind die alle, selbst von Kingston (auch wenn ich die nicht gerade kaufen würde  )


----------



## Schmücker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Im lesen sind doch alle Versionen gut?!
Nur beim schreiben macht es den Unterschied und ob man jetzt nen Programm 2min oder 5min installiert ist doch Latte, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Schmücker schrieb:


> [...] ob man jetzt nen Programm 2min oder 5min installiert ist doch Latte, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Das wär mich ganz und gar nicht Latte, aber so groß wird der Unterschied nie sein. In dieser Größenordnung wären es wohl eher ein paar Sekunden Unterschied. Ohne Stoppuhr nicht festzustellen. Zudem spielen, da wieder so viele andere Faktoren rein


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also wenn ich mir schon ne ssd kaufe damits schneller geht alles, dann auch das installieren.
keine halben sachen


----------



## Schmücker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nein ich meine damit eigentlich nur das schreib/preis Verhältnis.
Wenn einem ne 60GB Version reicht ist es fraglich ob man den Aufpreis zahlen sollte dafür das sie im Schreiben schneller ist. Im Lesen sind sie ja gleich.

edit:
wobei ich mir da ja grad selbst nen Eigentor geschossen hab
Ich spare grad für die große C300 obwohl mir 120GB reichen


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

warum is das nen eigentor?
256gb sind mehr als 128... und die 128gb überschreitest du schneller als du denkst.
such am besten bei ebay nach schnäppchen.


----------



## djnoob (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meine neue Corsair Force SSD 60GB ist nun unterwegs.
Windows 7 soll als OS dienen.

- Sollte ich nunr für meinen 790er Chipsatz AHCI oder wie immer IDE nutzen?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So nun geht wohl auch die PCGH Redaktion dem "Problem" auf den Grund:

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended im Test: Gute 34-nm-SSD mit Schwächen in der 25-nm-Version - PCGH klärt auf - ssd, ocz


----------



## Schmücker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

"Dies bestätigt OCZ auch im Forum (PDF-Dokument) und weist auch darauf hin, dass es dem Kunden von außen nicht ersichtlich ist, welches Modell er in den Händen hält"

Ersichtlich schon. Wenn man nur 107GB Platz auf der Platte hat!


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht  Bzw einfach nen Benchmark laufen lassen. Indirekt hat ja OCZ nun bestätigt, dass die 25nm nun doch Leistungseinbusen hinnehmen müssen...


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bin echt mal auf zukünftige ssds von denen bekannt.
den aktuellen schritt konnte ich jedenfalls nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop...selbst PCGH hat erkannt, dass die neuen Vertex 2 nicht mehr uneingeschrenkt empfehlenswert sind! 



> OCZ Vertex 2 Extended im Test: Fazit
> Der OCZ Vertex 2 Extended weiterhin eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung auszusprechen, fällt schwer. An den Leistungsdaten ändert sich bei der 34-nm-Version nichts, sodass die Note Bestand hat. Hier bekommt man ab 170 Euro eine gute SSD. Problematisch wird es jedoch, wenn Sie eine 25-nm-Version von ihrem Händler bekommen. Eine Empfehlung kann für das 25-nm-Modell jedenfalls nicht mehr uneingeschränkt ausgesprochen werden.



Ich hoffe dass diese verarsche am Kunde sich schnellstmöglich herumspricht!
Alle warten, nur OCZ steigt wegen "Gewinnoptimierung" auf die um einiges 
schlechteren neuen chips um und dann unter gleichem Namen weitermachen.
Nein, so nicht freunde ^^


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



djnoob schrieb:


> Meine neue Corsair Force SSD 60GB ist nun unterwegs.
> Windows 7 soll als OS dienen.
> 
> - Sollte ich nunr für meinen 790er Chipsatz AHCI oder wie immer IDE nutzen?



Die frage ist mehr als eindeutig zu beantworten!
nimm AHCI mit MSACHI Treiber...nur bei kraßesten Problemen
würde ich zu IDE raten


----------



## Marvin82 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mein Kollege bekommt morgen eine 180Gb Vertex 2
Mal schauen was die für nand verbaut hat


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

#3000 ^^


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

boah hät ich das gewusst das der 3k post ansteht hät ich mehr drauf geachtet XD

1k hat hulk...hab ich den 2k geschaft?! Glaub schon^^


----------



## Marvin82 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Toll hättest ja wenigsten schreiben können 
" ja schauen wir mal, hab den 3000 "


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop, deswegen wollte ich den 3k haben


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jetzt noch 3 000 x 5 sterne und ich lass den thread wieder abpinnen XD gogo, 17 ham ma scho


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab schon 16x gevotet, wer war der 17.?


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du kannst nur 15 mal gevotet haben...einer hab ich und der andere war noch Hulk XD


----------



## djnoob (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



djnoob schrieb:


> Meine neue Corsair Force SSD 60GB ist nun unterwegs.
> Windows 7 soll als OS dienen.
> 
> - Sollte ich nunr für meinen 790er Chipsatz AHCI oder wie immer IDE nutzen?





roheed schrieb:


> Die frage ist mehr als eindeutig zu beantworten!
> nimm AHCI mit MSACHI Treiber...nur bei kraßesten Problemen
> würde ich zu IDE raten



Für mich ist sie aber nicht eindeutig genug und da ich nie mit AHCI zu tun hatte, frage ich einfach die Spezis hier wie dich z.B. Musst mich ja nicht gleich steinigen.

Aus deiner antwort habe ich aber trotzdem nicht begriffen. Hoffe das ich eine ausführlich antwort kriege, so das ich es verstehe.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

öh also eigl war das schon ausführlich 

ahci im bios anmachen, msahci treiber wird danach automatisch installiert.
ide modus nur anmachen, wenns schwerwiegende probleme gibt oder man die ssd fw updaten muss.


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wieso steinigen?^^ war nicht böse gemeint mein post 

Ja was genau willst den wissen?!
Was AHCI ist und was es bringt? --> steht auf der startseite
MSACHI ist der Treiber der von Microsoft beim setup von allein draufgemacht wird.
Warum nicht den SATA treiber von ATi nutzten?! Weil der probleme macht mit den 790 chipsätzen 

besser? ^^


----------



## djnoob (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja danke, ich denke ich bleibe bei IDE .

Mit gings eher um den Leistungsunterschied zwischen der beiden Optionen. Ob ich mit AHCI mehr Perfomance beim kopieren von Dateien hätte oder entpacken mit Winrar.
Dazu habe ich im starpost nichts gefunden.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

dann les nochmal *genau *und editier dein ersten satz -.-


----------



## crah (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi,

ich wollte jetzt nicht extra eine neuen thread aufmachen.
Ein Kumpel und Ich wir wollen uns nun SSDs bestellen zum ende des monats.
Ursprünglich kamp die OCZ Vertex 2 in frage aber wegen des geänderten chipsatzes fällt sie jetzt raus.
Nun haben wir noch 2 stück im blick

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Intel® X25-M G2 Postville 120 GB

Bei der Crucial bin ich unsicher weil ich da schon einiges über microruckler gehört habe.
Hättet ihr noch weitere mit 120 bis um die 200€.
Mein system ist ja in der Signatur zu finden und hier ist das vom Kumpel.

Asrock Extreme 3 (glaube Sockel 1366)
Intel Core i7 920
Gtx 480

mfg crah


----------



## powermaus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin Moin

Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB
die würde ich wieder nehmen.  microruckler devinitiv nein jedenfalls nicht bei meiner

hab noch mal ein Bench gemacht mit OC bei 3450 MHz


----------



## crah (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und wie lange besitzt du deine ssd schon und welche firmware ist dadrauf.

mfg crah


----------



## powermaus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

1 Monat
Firmw.0006


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



crah schrieb:


> Hättet ihr noch weite mit 120 bis um die 200€.


Ja jede Menge. Eigentlich jede SF SSD. Also Corsair, Extrememory, G.Skill und wie sie alle heißen. Die haben noch nicht auf 25nm umgestellt und sind somit eine Vertex2 mit anderem Aufkleber und FW. Wobei die eigentliche FW ja von SandForce kommt  Und dieses HighIOPS-FW gerede ist auch nur Marketinggewäsch...


----------



## Schmücker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wassen mit dem Seq schreib Wert passiert?


----------



## crah (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Irgendwelche genaueren Angaben wären nicht schlecht.
bisher schonmal ein danke

mfg crah


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

meine crucial is schon etwas älter (gute 6 monate, 2 mal platt gemacht, aber nicht wegen schlechter performance, sondern wegen verseuchtem bench windows  ), aber microruckler hör ich zum ersten mal was von.

wenns erneut ne ssd sein soll, dann ne c300!
(und die c400 kommt bald) *froi froi*


----------



## Marvin82 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Microruckler?
Hör ich im Zusammenhang mit SSDs das erstmal .


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Schmücker schrieb:


> Wassen mit dem Seq schreib Wert passiert?



Auf beziehst du deine aussage?!^^
bei den kleinen crucial sind die werte normal...

@djnoob
wenn du die maximale leistung willst MUßT du AHCI nutzten!
Das ist das bessere von beidem

@crash
du kannst die C300 oder eine SF SSD von Corsair und co nehmen!
Die faxen macht zur zeit nur die Vertex/OCZ


----------



## Schmücker (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja und selbst wenn... anders wie bei ner Grafikkarte kann man es hier nicht sehen. Sollen doch die Daten von sich hin ruckeln. Solange der Speed doch passt


----------



## Lorin (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal entgegen aller Ratschläge eine Vertex2 im 3,5Zoll Format bestellt.
werde dann nach installation usw mal benchen und das ergebnis posten.

Wie stelle ich fest ob ich neue oder alte chips drauf habe?


----------



## djnoob (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Roheed@ Danke.


----------



## Schmücker (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Erst mal wie groß ist die Platte die du bestellt hast?
Ist es die 120GB Version, dann schau wieviel du wirklich an Platz drauf hast.
Sind es nur 107GB dann sind die neuen Chips verbaut.
Desweiteren nach dem du den Bench gemacht hast wird nach ein paar Wochen die Schreibwerte um 50% ca einbrechen.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Desweiteren nach dem du den Bench gemacht hast wird nach ein paar Wochen die Schreibwerte um 50% ca einbrechen.



das hat er bei der 34nm variante aber auch.


----------



## Lorin (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dann schau ich mal.... warte auf den Postboten der hat das Teil schon im Auto 

Werde dann als erstes mal die Kapazität und Firmware prüfen.

Nochmal ne kurze Rückfrage: OCZ gibt als MTBF 2Mio Stunden an. Wie kommt die gravierende Differenz zu den hier im Forum stehenden Werten zustande?


----------



## mojoxy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das mit den Microrucklern bezüglich C300 hatte ich auch schon mal gehört. Ich glaube die haben die "recht hohe" Latenz (zumindest für eine SSD) als Problem vermutet. Vielleicht hatte die aber auch einfach nur nen sche*** Rechner. Finde diese Aussage gerade auch nicht mehr.



Lorin schrieb:


> Nochmal ne kurze Rückfrage: OCZ gibt als MTBF 2Mio Stunden an. Wie kommt die gravierende Differenz zu den hier im Forum stehenden Werten zustande?


Welche Werte aus dem Forum meinst Du denn?


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo die crucial haben ne relativ hohe latenz im gegensatz zu anderen. nämlich 0,7ms... SF ssds haben 0,1-0,2ms. eine hdd jedoch mehr als das zehnfache. und ob 0,1 oder 0,7.... naja, merken tut man das mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## djnoob (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Meine SSD von Corsair 60GB ist da, fehlt nur noch der Rest.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ws fürn rest?
scheiss drauf, hau rein das ding und installier!
wenn der "rest" da ist, instalierste win7 halt nochmal 
dauert ja nicht mehr lange damit^^


----------



## djnoob (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

- Obsidian 800D
- Schläuche
- und andere kleinigkeiten wie HDD Wakü kühler und Phobya Lüfter


----------



## mojoxy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Intel wird nun wohl auch auf 25nm umstellen:

Intel SSDs: Roadmap verrät Planungen für SSDs mit 25-nm-MLC-Chips - festplatte, intel, ssd, laufwerk


----------



## roheed (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich denke die "microruckler" sind aufs system bezogen...
das die maus immer mal wieder hängen bleibt zb.

Hab davon auch schon bei den SF SSD von Corsair gehört. 
Scheint wohl aber langsam aber sicher aus der welt geschaft worden zu sein.

@lorin
wenn du die SSD dann eingebaut hast post uns dann mal AS SSD.
Dann können wir dich auch recht schnell sagen ob du die neue version hast.
Auch eine Firmware 1.28 deutet stark darauf hin, dass die neuen chips verbaut wurden


----------



## sp01 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Den AHCI Mod brauch ich -wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab- also nur um die vollte Performance auszunutzen. Nicht das die SSD nacher unbrauchbar rumliegt.


----------



## crah (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

genau das stand da auch microruckler aufn explorer aber erst nach dem firmaware update 0006.
Hier ist mal der Link woher ich das habe:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...300-64-128-256gb-sata-6gbit-s-3-a-769651.html


mfg crah


----------



## roheed (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



sp01 schrieb:


> Den AHCI Mod brauch ich -wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab- also nur um die vollte Performance auszunutzen. Nicht das die SSD nacher unbrauchbar rumliegt.



Jo so siehts aus^^Ob man es beim arbeiten merkt ist mal dahingestellst
aber beim benchen merkt man es definitiv ^^


----------



## Lorin (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So, die OCZ ist drin. Firmware 1.28 und nur 107GB nutzbarer speicher, das ist wohl ne 25nm Version.

Hab ganz kurz vorhin mal gebencht und das sah nich gut aus. 317 Pkt im ASSSD.
4k Zugriff war extrem schlecht. Poste morgen mal den Screen (rechner steht zwecks schnellem DSL jetzt auf Arbeit)

Voll installiert ist jetzt mal alles.

Mir stellt sich die Frage: liegt die nicht so tolle Performance am MS AHCI Treiber?
Mein Board hat nen nForce 750i SLI Chipsatz. (AHCI ist aktiviert)
Ich habe aber wegen trim direkt nach der installation auf MSAHCI umgestellt.
Macht es Sinn das doch wieder auf den Nforce Treiber umzustellen und auf trim zu verzichten zwecks Performance? Hält die Platte sich evtl mit GC auch ohne trim sauber? Wäre da für nen Rat sehr dankbar.


----------



## roheed (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nope...das liegt nicht am MSAHCI TREiber der ist TOP soweit.
300 Punkte liegt definitiv an der sch****Umstellung der flashchips.
Bist nicht der erste mit dem Score...die plattform war dabei egal


----------



## Eggcake (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Lorin
Lass den MSAHCI, die NV-Treiber dürften kein TRIM können. Poste dann deinen Screenshot, dann kann man das besser beurteilen. Score alleine ist relativ nichtssagend.


----------



## Lorin (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sodele

Hier mal der Screen vom Benchmark, heute morgen nochmal neu gebencht. (Hatte gestern paar downloads/updates laufen beim ersten bench)

Konfiguration:
OCZ Vertex 2 3,5'' 120GB am Sata-Port 1
Nforce 750a SLI Chipsatz auf Asus M4N72-E
MSAHCI-Treiber (AHCI aktiv)
Phenom II X4 940@ 3,1GHZ
Geforce GTX480
Windows 7 HP 64bit

Lorin


----------



## Schmücker (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@roheed
Ich meinte den Bench von der C300, hab aber nicht auf die größe geachtet. Ist ja nur die kleine und da fallen die schreib Werte ja geringer aus.

@lorin
ja leider leider die neue Vertex2.
da kann man echt nur empfehlen die 2 Wochen zu nutzen. mit der c300 bist du besser dran.


----------



## roheed (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Lorin
Jo ist definitiv die schlechtere neue Vertex 2.
Allgemein würd ich sagen, schon aus reinem Protest
gegen die OCZ politik würde ich sie zurückschicken.
Wenn dich die sehr geringen schreibwerte nicht weiter 
stören kannst sie natürlich auch behalten.

btw, die schreibwerte brechen idr sogar noch ein wenig 
weiter ein


----------



## mojoxy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hm naja ich würde mir noch einmal überlegen ob ich die "schlechtere" Vertex 2 gegen eine C300 tauchen würde. Zumal wirst Du im Alltagsbetrieb wohl eh keinen Unterschied feststellen (außer mit der Stoppuhr und vielen großen Dateien  ), zudem kostet die C300 zurzeit ca. 11% (20€) mehr als die Vertex 2.

Eine andere Überlegung wäre natürlich die Vertex 2 gegen eine andere SF SSD zu tauschen. Da sind die Preise recht ähnlich und die Leistung der "alten" Vertex 2 sollte durchgehend erreicht werden.


----------



## Lorin (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich denke ich werde die platte behalten. Mit Einbaurahmen kommt ne Intel oder ne C300 ca 25-30€ teurer.

Vermutlich bestelle ich in den nächsten Monaten eh noch ne C300 (intel wird ja auch bald umstellen also lass ich die mal aussen vor) und tausche die dann gegen meine aus.

Wenn schon alles auf SSD eingerichtet ist/Windows ja eh neu, kann man die Platte ja später einfach klonen.


----------



## Lorin (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vielleicht findet das hier ja später jemand per Suchfunktion:

Hier mal die Benchmark - Werte einer Vertex2 60GB an einem Sata I 150 Port am Intel 945 chipsatz (AHCI aktiv) MSAHCI Treiber
System: Pentium 4 530, 2GB Ram, Shuttle XPC SB81, Windows 7 HP 32 bit

Die sequentiellen Schreibwerte sind sogar besser als die neue Vertex am Sata II 300 Port


----------



## mojoxy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja ich würde nicht zu viel auf die sequentiellen Werte geben  Die wichtigen 4k-Werte sind schon etwas niedrig...


----------



## Lorin (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das tolle daran ist, dass er sich trotzdem RASEND schnell anfühlt


----------



## BadLuck (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habt ihr schon eine Lösung, was man gegen diese dämlichen Freezes bei den Crucial C300er mit 0006 Firmware machen kann?

Gehöre leider diesbezüglich auch zu den Leidenden....


----------



## david430 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich hab den grund gefunden, warum die sandforces keinen trim unter windows haben:

SandForce & Trim: listen up! - BeHardware


----------



## Lorin (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



david430 schrieb:


> ich hab den grund gefunden, warum die sandforces keinen trim unter windows haben:
> 
> SandForce & Trim: listen up! - BeHardware



Der Artikel ist schon ziemlich alt, ist das überhaupt noch aktuell?


----------



## roheed (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Habt ihr schon eine Lösung, was man gegen diese dämlichen Freezes bei den Crucial C300er mit 0006 Firmware machen kann?
> 
> Gehöre leider diesbezüglich auch zu den Leidenden....


Ne wie gesagt, haben noch nichts gehört von den Freezes bei der C300.



> Zitat von *david430*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das fehlende TRIM nicht am MSAHCI liegt.
Ich hab den nämlich gar nicht drauf und dennoch kein Effekt von TRIM feststellen können


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Der Artikel ist ja schon fast ein Jahr alt und nicht mehr aktuell!


----------



## mojoxy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mein Kommilitone hat sich gerade eine Vertex 2 bei ZZ bestellt. Ich habe ihn natürlich ausführlich über die neue Version informiert. Ihn hat jedoch der günstige Preis und der ausgereifte Controller letztendlich überzeugt (was ich durchaus verstehen kann).

Ich werde das mal beobachten und berichten, was er mir so zu Ohren trägt


----------



## roheed (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und ich versteh es immer noch nicht wie man so verbissen an der
Vertex 2 halten kann^^ Die paar € wären es mir wert ein
anderen SF SSD Hersteller zu nehmen als die Mogelpackung


----------



## Marvin82 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei mir genauso wie bei mojoxy 
Hab den Kollegen es ausführlich erklärt und Ausreden wollen aber hat nichts geholfen ....


----------



## codemaster_1234 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo zusammen 

Keine Ahnung was los ist doch komme ich bei den 4K Werten nicht wirklich auf nen grünen Ast im Vergleich zu anderen PrintScreens. Hat jemand eine gute Idee bzw. eine Erklärung dafür? Alle Bilder vor und nach Firmeware Update wie auch den HD Infos sind angehängt...

Dank euch!!


----------



## roheed (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was ist das für ne SAmsung?! 
sieht nach den alten indilix Controller aus...
oder AHCI ist aus


----------



## _Hendi_ (17. Februar 2011)

Hi, ich muss sagen das hier ist wirklich ein sehr ausführlicher und übersichtlicher Artikel : daumen: leider habe ich ihn ein bisschen zu spät gefunden. War so blöd und habe mir vor ein paar tagen (SSD kam gestern) eine ocz vertex 2 60gb bestellt. Nun lese ich hier das man von der zur zeit lieber die finger lassen soll. Jetzt frage ich aber doch nochmal: schleunigst zurück an alternate und eine corsair nehmen (oder welche sonst?) oder behalten????! Und ich habe noch ein Problem weswegen ich übefhaupt erst auf diesen Thread gekommen bin. Ich will meine ssd zurücksetzten aber ich habe im bios von meinem board (sig) einfach keine einstellung den ide modus von native auf compatible oder legacy umzustellen???! Ich kann lediglich zwischen AHCI, IDE und RAID wählen. Habe auch schon vorhin mein bios auf die neuste versio geflasht und knapp eine stunde immer wieder das bios durchsucht. Was kann ich denn tun? HDD erase erkennt nämlich mit der jetzigen einstellung die ssd nicht. Würde mich über hilfe sehr freuen da ich mit meinem latein nun am ende bin. 
sry für rechtschreibfehler und die miese groß und kleinschreibung, bin grad am ipod.
lg hendi


----------



## mojoxy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Zum Thema Vertex 2. Wenn Du Nachts deswegen schlecht schläfst, dann schick sie zurück und hol Dir ne andere SF SSD. Die 64GB Variante der C300 ist doch "deutlich" langsamer als die großen Brüder. Würde erst ab 128GB zu einer C300 greifen.

Mit dem Bios des Asus-Boards kenne ich mich nicht gut aus. Habe das nur mal bei nem Kumpel eingerichtet und war froh als ich fertig war...


----------



## _Hendi_ (18. Februar 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Vertex 2. Wenn Du Nachts deswegen schlecht schläfst, dann schick sie zurück und hol Dir ne andere SF SSD. Die 64GB Variante der C300 ist doch "deutlich" langsamer als die großen Brüder. Würde erst ab 128GB zu einer C300 greifen.
> 
> Mit dem Bios des Asus-Boards kenne ich mich nicht gut aus. Habe das nur mal bei nem Kumpel eingerichtet und war froh als ich fertig war...



ok. kann ma eigentlich irgendwo erkennen,das man schon die 25nm chips hat? z.b ab einer bestimmten nummer oder wenn man schon die oder die firmware ab kauf drauf hat? Mit der von Corsair macht man dann definitiv nichts falsch?  Hoffe es kann noch jemand etwas zu dem bios sagen

lg hendi


----------



## Schmücker (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das Teil stammt aus dem Mai 2010 ?!
Da hat sich bestimmt was geändert in dem Jahr.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

vermutlich werden alle at verkauften vertex2 ssds die neuen chips haben.


----------



## codemaster_1234 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> was ist das für ne SAmsung?!
> sieht nach den alten indilix Controller aus...
> oder AHCI ist aus



Dank dir schonmal für die Antwort! Hier hab ich dir den Link zur SSD: Samsung 64GB (MMCRE64G5MXP-0VB) - Festplatte - Preis - Preisvergleich

AHCI sollte aktiviert sein gemäss BIOS -> siehe Bild. 
Betreibe die SSD an meinen neuen Notebook ThinkPad W510 (Test Lenovo Thinkpad W510 4319-29G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests).


----------



## roheed (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Hi, ich muss sagen das hier ist wirklich ein sehr ausführlicher und übersichtlicher Artikel


Vielen Dank 



> War so blöd und habe mir vor ein paar tagen (SSD kam gestern) eine ocz vertex 2 60gb bestellt.


wenn hier jemand blöd ist dann höchstens OCZ mit ihrer Verschleierungstaktik !!!!! Mit ner Corsair zb machst im gegensatzt zur OCZ nichts falsch...wenn du zufrieden bist mit der SSD kannst sie ruhig behalten, aber die anderen SF SSD sind halt schneller beim schreiben und haben theoretisch eine wesentlich höhere Lebenserwartung. Ob du die neuen 25nm chips hast lässt du dir am besten von uns sagen...hierzu brauchen wir lediglich einen Screenshot von AS SSD tool.

Zum thema reseten der SSD...Wenn HDD erase die SSD nicht erkennt kannst du noch folgendes Probieren : Alle port durchtesten und oder die SSD erst anhängen, wenns DOS schon geladen wurde. Also nicht dranlassen während das BIOS bootet.



> vermutlich werden alle at verkauften vertex2 ssds die neuen chips haben.


So siehts aus! Sie haben schon mitte dezember mit der umstellung begonnen. damals
haben wir uns nur über die neue FW versionen gewundert und warum man sie nicht zum Download anbietet, mitllerweile wissen wir ja näheres XD


*@codermaster*
Jo also wie erwartet ist die SAmsung keine SF SSD sondern hat einen JMicron Controller.
Unter diesen umständen sind deine Werte ganz normal und nicht ausbaufähig...
Das du sie in einem Laptop betreibst macht die sache Leider auch nicht besser 

Lange rede kurzer sinn, die SSD dürfte sich denoch gottesgeil anfühlen und ist alles I.O. damit


----------



## codemaster_1234 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



			
				roheed schrieb:
			
		

> *@codermaster*
> Jo also wie erwartet ist die SAmsung keine SF SSD sondern hat einen JMicron Controller.
> Unter diesen umständen sind deine Werte ganz normal und nicht ausbaufähig...
> Das du sie in einem Laptop betreibst macht die sache Leider auch nicht besser
> ...



Dann acht mich mal bei meinem nächsten Kauf auf den SF Controller.  Herzlich Dank für deine Mühe! 

Habe mir in den letzen Tage die neuen PCI-E Karten angeschaut. Hat Jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht? Würd sie gerne als Boot Partition für mein System verwenden. Diese haben beachtliche Schreib- und Lesegeschwindigkeiten (mal in der Theorie) im Vergleich zu einer Crusial 128GB. Beide Karten / SSD's sind mit einem SandForce Controller ausgestattet.

*-OCZ RevoDrive X2 PCI-Express SSD, 160GB (OCZSSDPX-1RVDX0160): *https://shop.digitec.ch/de/s1/ocz-revodrive-x2-160gb-pci-e-x4-mlc-festplatte-248141

oder

*- OCZ Ibis HSDL SSD PCI-Express SSD, 160GB (OCZ3HSD1IBS1-160G) / 3.5", 160GB Flash, MLC, Lesen: 740 MB/s, Schreiben: 690 MB/s, RAID 0 • HSDL • HSDL PCIe x4 controller:* OCZ IBIS (OCZ3HSD1IBS1-160G)


----------



## roheed (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich würd mir nur eine revo oder ibis holen wenn ich wirklich das geld mit gewalt aus dem fenster werfen will^^Wie du sicherlich merkst, halte ich nichts davon! Sie haben hohe seq. werte, dass steht außerhalb jeglicher diskusion aber im Alltag wirst kaum einen unterschied zu einer normalen SSD feststellen können! 

Hast du den überhaupt die Möglichkeit, die hohen seq. Werte auszureizen?


----------



## mojoxy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schau doch einfach mal in den Performance Ranking Thread. Da führt keine Revo-Drive 

Die neuen 25nm Chips erkennt man recht einfach daran, dass der formatierte Bereich unter Windows einfach etwas kleiner ist als bei der 34nm Version.



roheed schrieb:


> [...]und haben theoretisch eine wesentlich höhere Lebenserwartung.[...]


Das glaube ich noch nicht mal. Durch den erhöhten Reservespeicher gleicht sich das denke ich ziemlich aus. Habe gerade keine Zeit das wirklich durchzurechnen, aber ich denke die Jungs von OCZ haben das sicher mal gemacht. Zudem erreicht man glaube ich kaum die Lebenserwartung der NANDs ohne das vorher ein anderes Bauteil (Controller!) den Geist aufgibt. Aber das haben wir ja schon öfter diskutiert


----------



## roheed (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja, ich saug mir die aussage ja auch nicht einfach so aus den Fingern aber fakt ist...

Die 34nm halten 10 000 schreibzyklen durch
die neuen 25nm bekanntlich ja nur noch 1 000 zyklen.
Diese haben dann wohl OCZ mit dem erhöhten reserve bereich und keine ahnung was auf
3 000 erhöhen können. Fehlen also immer noch mehr als 2/3 zu den alten chips.

So noch schnell die schreibleistung etwas gedrosselt und schon schaft man irgendwie die 2-4 jahre
zu überstehen, bis die garantie rum ist.^^

Was wurde nicht schon bei den 10k zyklen geheult das die ssd doch so schnell kaputt sei (Am besten in die Glasvitrine stellen dass sie ja nichts abkriegt  ) und jetzt akzeptiert man einfach mal so nur noch 3k Zyklen?! Also ganz ehrlich...ohne mich^^Vor allem wenn es Sinnvolle alternativen gibt spricht in meinen augen nichts dafür das als Kunde einfach so hinzunehmen! Und ich würd mir ernsthaft mal die Frage stellen, warum die anderen Hersteller so dermassen zögern mit den neuen chips...sicher nicht weil allein OCZ ein technologie pionier ist/sein will  Ich nenne das Gewinnoptimierung auf Kosten des Kunden!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

OCZ ist jetzt bereit die SSD um zu tauschen falls man die mit den 25nm Chips nicht will, wahrscheinlich aber nur solange der Vorrat reicht.


----------



## Schmücker (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie bereit? Hast da Information dazu die ich meim Kollegen geben kann?


----------



## _Hendi_ (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Schmücker schrieb:


> Wie bereit? Hast da Information dazu die ich meim Kollegen geben kann?



Das interessiert mich jetzt auch!  
Achja cih ahbe es jetzt endlich hinbekommen, einen Secure Erase durchzuführen aber nicht mit HDD Erase, da leider alles nicht funktioniert hat  Es wäre auch zu schön, wenn die Toolbox von OCZ zum Secure Erase und FirmwareUpdate funktioniert hätte  also weiter nach Alternativen gesucht und auf das hier gestoßen linux alternative
Damit hat das ganze jetzt zeimlich komfortabel funktioniert. Dann mein Image wieder aufgespielt-> auch alles bestens geklappt. Dann konnte ich es natürlich nicht lassen und sofort mal den DiskMark laufen lassen und siehe da, die Lesewerte ahben sich verdoppelt, die Schreibwerte nahezu vervierfacht. Der erste Test mit Nullern, der zweite mit Einsen. Dann mal AS SSD laufen alssen und naja iwie voll abgekackt  gerade bei den Schreibwerten das is ja entäuschend!. Dann dachte ich mir ahaa ich habe Superprefecht noch aktiviert. Also deaktiviert dun sicherheitshalber mal neu gestartet. Den Benchmark nochmal alufen alssen und Siehe da die Lesewerte erhöhen sich (geringfügig) aber die Schreibwerte gehn noch viel weiter zurück  damit verringert sich danna uch die Punktezahl, die meiner Meinaung nach ziemlich mager ausgefallen ist oder?

Also heir noch ein paar Screenshots:

mit Nullern füllen

Superprefetch aktiviert

mit einsen füllen:

Superprefetch deaktiviert

Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## hwk (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Spoiler






_Hendi_ schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich jetzt auch!
> Achja cih ahbe es jetzt endlich hinbekommen, einen Secure Erase durchzuführen aber nicht mit HDD Erase, da leider alles nicht funktioniert hat  Es wäre auch zu schön, wenn die Toolbox von OCZ zum Secure Erase und FirmwareUpdate funktioniert hätte  also weiter nach Alternativen gesucht und auf das hier gestoßen linux alternative
> Damit hat das ganze jetzt zeimlich komfortabel funktioniert. Dann mein Image wieder aufgespielt-> auch alles bestens geklappt. Dann konnte ich es natürlich nicht lassen und sofort mal den DiskMark laufen lassen und siehe da, die Lesewerte ahben sich verdoppelt, die Schreibwerte nahezu vervierfacht. Der erste Test mit Nullern, der zweite mit Einsen. Dann mal AS SSD laufen alssen und naja iwie voll abgekackt  gerade bei den Schreibwerten das is ja entäuschend!. Dann dachte ich mir ahaa ich habe Superprefecht noch aktiviert. Also deaktiviert dun sicherheitshalber mal neu gestartet. Den Benchmark nochmal alufen alssen und Siehe da die Lesewerte erhöhen sich (geringfügig) aber die Schreibwerte gehn noch viel weiter zurück  damit verringert sich danna uch die Punktezahl, die meiner Meinaung nach ziemlich mager ausgefallen ist oder?
> 
> ...






Wenn du CDM mit Random Daten laufen lässt hast ca die selben Ergebnisse wie im AS SSD ^^


----------



## roheed (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

euch gehts aber schon gut so nen riesen post hier reinzumachen oder?! 
Und dann noch voll-Zitat, leute leute 

Selbst die Fill with zero werte sind fürn arsch.
AS SSD kann kein FWZ und die schreibwerte gehen recht schnell runter


----------



## _Hendi_ (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jop die Werte sind iwie schei*e  Aber was kann man machen bzw ich mach gar nix und schick das Balg wieder zurück das is mir echt zu blöd  Und hol mir eine wunderschöne Corsair Force F60


----------



## roheed (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

btw, ich würd fast behaupten, du hast sogar noch ne alte vertex 2?!
Der speicherplatzt wurde nicht verkleinert, was ja typisch wäre für die neuen Vertex 2

oder wurden nur die größeren SSD's beschnitten?


----------



## roheed (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

OCZ Vertex 2: Statement zu 25-nm-Flash - Lösung mit kostenfreiem Umtausch - ssd, ocz, laufwerk


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo genau @roheed darauf hatte ich Bezug genommen, hätte ich wohl auch verlinken sollen!


----------



## _Hendi_ (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> OCZ Vertex 2: Statement zu 25-nm-Flash - Lösung mit kostenfreiem Umtausch - ssd, ocz, laufwerk



So jetzt bin ich definitiv verwirrt  Meine SSD hat nämlich KEINE 51 GB (wie roheed schon vorhin festgestellt hat) sondern 55,7 + knapp 100MB was Windwows da noch zusätzlich bei der Installation ertsellt. Also 34nm?
Noch ein Bildchen für euch^^


----------



## roheed (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jop genau...also 2 möglichkeiten
oder du hast noch die alte vertex oder die 60gb SSD wurden nicht beschnitten.
Hab das glaub mal gelesen aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo^^f*u*c*K* XD

Deine zugrifszeiten sind so bescheiden, dass ich langsam aber sicher 
das problem eher auf deine plattform schieben möchte! 
würd mal zum spass den AMD Sata treiber drauf machen.
und laste einen kern beim benchen aus.


PS: danke das ihr eure Post User/Laptop freundlicher gemacht habt


----------



## Nyuki (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



_Hendi_ schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich definitiv verwirrt   Meine SSD hat nämlich KEINE 51 GB (wie roheed schon vorhin festgestellt  hat) sondern 55,7 + knapp 100MB was Windwows da noch zusätzlich bei der  Installation ertsellt. Also 34nm?
> Noch ein Bildchen für euch^^




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...chen-der-25-nm-version-pcgh-klaert-auf-3.html


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hui die nyuki hat nen neuen avatar.
sieht aus wie dein auge...?


----------



## Nyuki (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie nochmal ?


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

er (und ich) wollte wohl wissen, ob du das bist in dem avatar^^


----------



## Nyuki (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das sag ich nicht


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm...also das in meinem avatar....bin ich nicht XD
Jetzt bist du dran...


----------



## mojoxy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also das in meinem Avatar bin ich wirklich


----------



## _Hendi_ (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Aaaaaalso ich habe jetzt nochmal das System neu aufgespielt. um jegliche Fehler auszuschließen. Gebracht hat das eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts  Dann habe ich mal den AMD Treiber installiert. Dieser erhöht zwar leicht die Lesewerte aber der Rest bleibt trotzdem noch schlecht und die Punkte werden noch weniger. Diesmal habe ich aber komischerweise gar keine Probleme mit Superprefetch. Aber es scheint wohl eine SSD mit den doofen 25nm chips zu sein, da die Schreibwerte im Sek ja nur um die 60MB/s betragen und das obwohl die Größe von 55,9GB(<- wohl wirklich nicht beschnitten) stimmt und die Firmwareversion vor 1.28 (<- klar wäre eh keine Grantie gewesen) ist.
Sind meine Annahmen nun also richtig, das ich eine solche SSd mit 25er chips habe ? Wenn ja geht das Ding am Montag wieder zurück^^

Das erste Bild ohne AMD Treiber, das zweite mit^^

LG Hendi


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hui die nyuki hat nen neuen avatar.
> sieht aus wie dein auge...?





roheed schrieb:


> er (und ich) wollte wohl wissen, ob du das bist in dem avatar^^



Männer


----------



## Vaykir (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

pff und?
hat jedenfalls ähnlichkeit mit dem alten avatar, von daher würde ich sagen, sie isses 

@ hendi
jop, das sieht nach 25nm aus.
schick das ding wieder weg, wenn du wills und hol dir fürn paar later mehr die c300.


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Männer...


und auch noch stolz drauf XD

BTT
@hendi
Du hast in beiden fällen den MSAHCI Treiber genutzt^^WAs auch immer du installiert hast, der AMD treiber für den chipsatzt wars wohl nicht


----------



## mojoxy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Intel stellt neue SSD-Reihe vor. U.a. auch mit 25nm Chips:

Intel Elmcrest: Neue 510-SSD-Familie mit SATA 6 Gb/s - intel, ssd


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So habe nun Windows installiert vorher im Bios auf AHCI gestellt.

1. wie sehe ich, das die Platte nicht im IDE arbeitet sondern auf AHCI.
2. sind die Werte gut?

Es ist die Corsair 60GB Platte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die werte sehen soweit gut aus...
AHCI scheint auch an zu sein. um sicher zu gehen, brauchen wir aber noch AS SSD.


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mom kommt gleich


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo, link dazu findest du auf der Startseite


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

scheint wohl nicht sehr schnell zu sein oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Doch ist für eine f60 keine schlechte werte! kannst ja auch mal im performance thread reinschaun. Gibts kaum (edit : KEINE!!!) Leute über 400 punkte mit den kleinen SF SSD.


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habe Windows soeben neu installiert und Nvidia Treiber. 
Defragmentierung ist deaktiviert.
Noch irgendwas, was ich beachten sollte, bevor ich erstmal Sachen installiere?


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du kannst (mußt aber nicht) den AMD SATA treiber drauf knalln und in elementardrachen seinem thread mal reinschnuppern...er hat ne riesen sammlung zusammengetragen die man im Windows noch abstellen kann um die SSD zu schonen. Habs zwar auch gemacht aber so im nachhinein würd ich sagen, dass es überzogen ist so vorsichtig mit seiner SSD umzugehen! Einmal benchen schreibt soviele daten wie man wohl mit allen tweaks in einem halben jahr einsparen kann. 

Hab jetzt in 1200h Power On Time der SSD folgende werte

READ = 3200 GB | Write = 1700 GB und sie rennt wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So nun die Werte meiner SSD

XLR 8 plus 120 GB mit msahci - Treiber

Das 4.Bild zeigt den normalen Bench, das 2.Bild mit 0x00 0 fill


----------



## mojoxy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Man staunte und sah.... nichts


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@gohrbi
hö?! Du bist doch ein alter bekannter ^^ Oder hast du dir eine neue SSD zugelegt?!


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nööö, alt bekannt mit "alter" SSD. Nach Probs alles schön neu gemacht und eingerichtet. Ich denke nun kann ich mich zurück legen.
Ich dachte für den Vergleich der SSD auf Seite 1 die Zusammenfassung.

Was anderes warum "Intel ahci Treiber"?


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aso^^ hast mich ins grübeln gebracht warum du jetzt nach monaten hier deine bench postest^^
Aber ist ja gut das ich mich noch an dich erinnere XD Also für ne XLR8 mit "normaler" FW sind die werte vollkommen I.O.

Was soll mit dem Intel AHCI Treiber sein?! Du hast doch eh ein AMD System^^


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da stand ich auf dem Schlauch, stimmt ja, es gibt ja noch andere Mainboards.

Zum anderen, nach Monaten immer noch gute Werte


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich dachte für den Vergleich der SSD auf Seite 1 die Zusammenfassung.


Jo nett gemeint von dir, aber ich/wir haben diese SSD bereits auf AMD und INTEL Basis verlinkt 
Ich wollte dann irgendwann nicht einfach alles verlinken nur die wo es noch nicht gab. Grad bei der Vertex 2 kannst dir ja vorstellen das es da 100 bench gab die alles in allem 
aufs gleiche hin liefen. Wenn du allerdings lust hast, kannst im Performance Thread mitmachen, auch wenn du da natürlich keine top Plazierungen reisen kannst. Die sind ja schon von den C300 reserviert XD


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du willst nur, dass ich in Depri verfalle und mir ne neue SSD kaufe


----------



## _Hendi_ (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> pff und?
> hat jedenfalls ähnlichkeit mit dem alten avatar, von daher würde ich sagen, sie isses
> 
> @ hendi
> ...



OK dann is das ja geklärt 
Mhm aber ixh dahte die 64GB Version von der C300 lohnt sich wegen den geringen Schreibwerten nicht oder doch ?! Weil die 128GB kosten immerhin 100€ mehr und das is dannd och ein bisschen viel.

@roheed mhm ich hab eigentlich genau den Treiber installiert, den du verlinkt hast^^


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> @roheed mhm ich hab eigentlich genau den Treiber installiert, den du verlinkt hast^^



Und trotzdem ist der AMD SATA treiber nicht mit drauf gekommen^^
siehst ja selber an deinen screens...in beiden steht MSAHCI und das ist der von Micro$oft


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Du willst nur, dass ich in Depri verfalle und mir ne neue SSD kaufe


Ahhh...ich Beleg doch auch das untere Drittel und das tut meinem ego nicht weh^^
Ich denke im alltag wirst eh keinen unterschied merken zwischen den ganzen SSD!
Sind nur Papierpunkte die die alltagsleistung nicht nachbilden können


----------



## _Hendi_ (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jop deswegen hab ichs jetzt nochmal installiert und siehe da hat funktioniert  bisschen mehr Punkte erreichta ber trotzdem schlecht. Jetzt hat ja vorhin ein User die C300 vorgeschlagen aber die 64GB Variante lohnt sich nicht oder?


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die ist in der 64gb version auch nicht viel schneller beim schreiben!
Haste du einen Kern ausgelastet beim benchen?!
Deine CPU ist sicher noch im Stromsparmodus und das schlägt sich auf die werte nieder!


----------



## _Hendi_ (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Die ist in der 64gb version auch nicht viel schneller beim schreiben!
> Haste du einen Kern ausgelastet beim benchen?!
> Deine CPU ist sicher noch im Stromsparmodus und das schlägt sich auf die werte nieder!


Also meinst du, die C300 64 GB wäre auch eine Alternative für mich?
Ach stimmt sry das hab ich schon wieder vergessen zu machen aber mhm wie meinst du einen Kern auslasten? Wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich denke die beste Wahl wäre eine andere SF SSD von Corsair zb.
Aber nochmal, auch eine C300 wird sich nicht viel schenken zu den SF SSD im alltag.

Hast du Prime oder ähnliches?! oder irgendein programm, dass die CPU ein wenig auslastet!
Alternativ kannst auch mal die Stromsparfunktionen im BIOS ausschalten...
ABer finger weg wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst


----------



## Nyuki (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



_Hendi_ schrieb:


> Aaaaaalso ich habe jetzt nochmal das System neu  aufgespielt. um jegliche Fehler auszuschließen. Gebracht hat das  eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts   Dann habe ich mal den AMD Treiber installiert. Dieser erhöht zwar  leicht die Lesewerte aber der Rest bleibt trotzdem noch schlecht und die  Punkte werden noch weniger. Diesmal habe ich aber komischerweise gar  keine Probleme mit Superprefetch. Aber es scheint wohl eine SSD mit den  doofen 25nm chips zu sein, da die Schreibwerte im Sek ja nur um die  60MB/s betragen und das obwohl die Größe von 55,9GB(<- wohl wirklich  nicht beschnitten) stimmt und die Firmwareversion vor 1.28 (<- klar  wäre eh keine Grantie gewesen) ist.
> Sind meine Annahmen nun also richtig, das ich eine solche SSd mit 25er  chips habe ? Wenn ja geht das Ding am Montag wieder zurück^^
> 
> Das erste Bild ohne AMD Treiber, das zweite mit^^
> ...


HENDI hast du da mal reingeschaut?
und nochmal...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...chen-der-25-nm-version-pcgh-klaert-auf-3.html

Ganz leicht kann man das erkennen.

34nm bei 120gb 112 GB
25nm bei 120gb 107 gb

34nm bei 60GB 55.9 GB
25nm bei 60GB 51 GB

du hast eine mit 34nm

@Hendi : so sollte oder* besser *eine vertex2 60gb *E *aussehen.

und jaaaa das bin ich  Photo ist aber älter.Habe mal bei einer Kosmetik Convention Fashion teilgenommen.


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> 34nm bei 60GB 55.9 GB
> 25nm bei 60GB 51 GB


Woher hast du die info genau?! Ich konnte in deinen links nichts dazu finden.
Da war immer die rede von den 120gb ssd's




> und jaaaa das bin ich  Photo ist aber älter.Habe mal bei einer Kosmetik Convention Fashion teilgenommen.


Jo stört uns nicht das es etwas älter ist  Auf jeden fall eine nette abwechslung zwischen diesen ganzen "normalen/anderen" Avataren^^


----------



## Nyuki (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Woher hast du die info genau?! Ich konnte in deinen links nichts dazu finden.
> Da war immer die rede von den 120gb ssd's
> 
> 
> ...



vor 2 wochen schon.Ocz Forum

das ist eine mit 25nm

http://img443.imageshack.us/i/clipboard01hbg.jpg/
und 


Danke^^

P.S.Es gibt schon das 1.29 Update für die Vertex 2*


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm ich werd aus seiner SSD auch nicht so schlau...
hab ja schon meine bedenken geäußert das er die alte vertex2 hat
und das eher das System was ausbremst...vlt die stromsparfunktion der CPU


----------



## Nyuki (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> hmm ich werd aus seiner SSD auch nicht so schlau...
> hab ja schon meine bedenken geäußert das er die alte vertex2 hat
> und das eher das System was ausbremst...vlt die stromsparfunktion der CPU



du hast es schon angesrochen....Die Cpu ist bestimmt im Idle beim Benchen^^

Aber komisch ist das ich so 355-370 punkte bekomme wenn die Cpu im idle ist.Demensprechend sind dann auch meine 4k/write werte im Keller.

Auch wenn die Cpu im Idle ist sollte man besser Werte erzielen[Hendi).Vieleicht ein erase würde helfen.Wenn nicht zurückschicken.

Was OCZ macht ist eine richtige sauerei.Im Us Forum gehts richtig ab 

Aus Prinzip sollte ich auch meine SSD verkaufen und mir einfach eine andere Marke besorgen.

Bei dem nächsten Modell C400 / SF 2000 ect.warte ich diesmal ab.Alle Kinderkrankheiten sollten erstmal ans Licht kommen.Dann entscheiden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jetzt mach euch mal alle locker, es wir in 3-4 Monaten keine 34nm Chips mehr geben. Alle anderen Hersteller haben ja schon angekündigt dann ebenfalls 25nm Chips zu verbauen also sollten wir uns halt dran gewöhnen und uns freuen das wir noch alte haben. Das gilt für Intel, Corsair, Crucial..........!


----------



## _Hendi_ (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nein das glaub ich jetzt nich -> am Ende hab ich wirklich noch ne alte. Also das E steht doch eifnach für Extended richtig? Weilso eone ahbe ich bestellt sonst gibts ja nur noch die EX Pro und die alte Vertex ohen irgendeinen Zusatz. Bei Alternate steht ja auch explicit da, das es eine Vertex 2 E ist aber ich hab jetzt mal auf die Verpackung egschaut und da ssteht jetzt nur Vertex 2, weiß nicht inwiefern das was zu bedeuten hat. 

Also mit dem auslasten das kanns nicht sein. die Werte steigen zwar geringfügig an, sinken aber dafür leicht im 64k Bereich. Insgesamt habe ich einen einzigen sagenhaften Punkt mehr sprich 291 statt im Idle . Ich verstehs einfach nicht. Secure Erase habe ich auch schon gemacht aber eben nur mit diesem komischen Linux aus dem OCZ Forum. Weil das HDD Erase einfach nicht funktioniert, da ich im BIOS meines ASUS UND auch einem älteren Asrock nicht zwischen IDE Native und IDE compatible und das andere umschalten kann. AHCI ist auch eingestellt und insgesamt läuft das ganze auf SATA 3G (habe seit meinem Bios Update die Möglichkeit auf 6G umzuschalten). Die SSD befindet sich im ersten SATA III Port, wie man es machen soll. Und ich versteh halt einfach nicht, das man im Bios diese Option nicht hat, Asus ist doch weit verbreitet und da kann es doch nicht sein das sowas nicht geht?! Was kann ich denn noch versuchen?


----------



## Nyuki (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Hendi.
ob sata 3 an oder aus ist,ist peng ,da deine SSD eh nur Sata II ünterstützt.Kannst im Bios aber an lassen.Ich habe meine auch am S0 Sata 6gb + kabel angeschlossen=keine Probleme/abwärtskompatible.Mach mal den Amd Treiber drauf und den Chipsatztreiber/Southbridge.
Downloade nur den Southbrigde Treiber ,da ist der Ahci treiber .275 und der SB Treiber der als NB treiber im Menuie zu sehen  ist 1.3.3.7.Beide draufinstallieren.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/integrated_win7-64.aspx#3

Nimm nur den SB treiber da ist der Ahci mit drin

Im Bios C1E und C&Q ausschalten einmal und dann teste nochmal.Welches Secuer erase progamm nimmts du?Parted Magic oded HD erase 4.0?Linux programm über ubuntu??????NEE oder?

Mach einfach mal das was da steht

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.de/forum/showthread.php?993-HDDErase&
mit Erase und dem Backup draufspielen bist in 15-20 min Fertig.


----------



## _Hendi_ (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke für die Tipps! So wie in dem OCZ Forum probier ichs ja schon die ganze Zeit. Als Linux hatte ich das von dir erwähnte Parted Magic. 

ICH HABS SOEBEN GESCHAFFT 

meine SSD mit HDD Erase zurückzusetzten. Man muss beim Asus Bios einfach die SSD auswählen und als PIO 0 angeben dann gibts zwar nach dem Bios post screen ne dicke fehlermeldung aber dann einfach F1 drücken und HDD Erase starten. Achja, ich hatte die SSD jetzt an Port 6. Jetzt spiel ich noch schnell Windows wieder drauf udn dann werden wir ja sehen^^

Ganz kurz nochmal zu dem Treiber: Ich hatte ja schonmal nur den SB Treiber runtergeladen da passiert aber rein gar nichts. Dann habe ich noch den AHCI treiber probiert und da wurde der Treiber wirklich geändert aber es hat keine große Verbesserung gebracht. Welchen meinst du denn jetzt auf der Seite ? Sag mal die Position oder die Downloadgröße, nicht das wir hier aneinander vorbeireden 

Aber eine Sache ist merkwürdig:

Wenn ich nun im BIOS auf AHCI umstelle und die Vetex 2 als first Boot Device auswähle und dann neu starte und wieder ins Bios gehe, ist die SSD unter Main veschwunden und unter Boot steht sie dann als IDE:OCZ... drin ?!
Wenn ich jetzt wieder von AHCI auf IDE umstelle und den PC neu starte, wieder ins BIOS gehe und nun unter Main schaue, ist sie wieder da ?! Und unter Boot wird sie als SATAS-OCZ... angezeigt da stimmt doch was nicht oder es ist imemr genau anders herum


----------



## Nyuki (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ Hendi
Das im Bios kann ein Anzeigebug sein. Wenn du die im Bios umstellst und windoof erkennt es als Sata ist alles in ordnung.Der Sb treiber heisst South Bridge Driver 27.7 MB.

@Wenn Hd Erase zum Beispiel deine SSD nicht erkennt,musst du jeden einzelnen Slot testen.Oder Hot-Plug.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mein kleiner "Gabentisch" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mich mal ans Einbaun - dauert aber dank Wakü etwas länger ^^

Bis morgen dann oder so.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ging das Bild nicht noch größer?


----------



## Schmücker (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was ist an dem Bild jetzt so tolles bei? Ich kann keine SSD darauf erkennen


----------



## roheed (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@Hulkhardy1*
Es geht nicht in erster linie darum, dass sie auf 25nm umstellen,
sondern weil sie es "heimlich" machen wollten! 
Gleicher name (der in aller munde war) aber
schlechtere Leistung. Sowas geht mir auch tierisch auf den s****
Corsair zb. hat das problem "erkannt"
und nennt seine neuen Force serie --> F80A zb
Da hat man nen hauch einer Chance selber zu erkennen was man da sich kauft!

Quelle : Corsair führt ?Force?-SSDs mit 25-nm-NAND ein - 19.02.2011 - ComputerBase

*@Mojoxy*
Wenn man so die teile da liegen sieht kriegt man auch grad wieder lust 
mal wieder nen neuen rechner zusammenzuschustern^^
btw, hulk hats schon angedeutet...es gibt klare regeln wie groß ein Bild
das direkt eingebunden wird sein darf...irgendwas *unter *1000px


----------



## david430 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

zu dem bild, jetzt stresst nicht rum, oder habt ihr en 10,6" bildschirm


zum thema ssd:
es wurde ja bereits diskutiert, dass sandforce chips den trim nicht wirklich nutzen, der langlebigkeit willen. wurde ja auch schon von euch getestet. es gibt von intel ne ssd toolbox mit der man manuell trimmen kann. hat das tool schon jemand benutzt und ist da die leistung dann wieder hochgegangen?


----------



## roheed (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> zu dem bild, jetzt stresst nicht rum, oder habt ihr en 10,6" bildschirm


Des verzählst mal nem Moderator  Regeln sind regeln und Punkt.

Das Intel TRIM Tool funktioniert soviel ich weiß gut mit ihren eigenen SSDs.


----------



## brotbelag (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hallo hab ich nun die gute vertex 2 mit 32nm chip oder die schlechte 
seq schreiben ist bei 80 mb un unter windows hat sie eine kapazität von 111 gb ?!


----------



## roheed (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

80 mb sind die nach dem einmaligen einbruch. ANhand deiner kapazität kann man sagen, dass du noch die alte Vertex 2 hast


----------



## mojoxy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sorry wegen dem Bild. Ich habs an meinem 24" hochgeladen und da hat das locker gepasst 

Nun am Laptop sehe ich auch das Problem 

Warum ich am Laptop sitze und nich am neuen PC? Der Wasserkreislauf kommt nicht mehr in Bewegung  K.a. was nicht passt... kein Bock mehr. Wenn Wakü nicht so effektiv wäre, hätt ich meine schon längst an die Wand geschmissen...


----------



## mojoxy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Auch Corsair wird demnächst auf 25nm umstellen!

Corsair ebenfalls mit Wechsel auf 25nm-Fertigung für kommende SSDs - ssd, corsair


----------



## _Hendi_ (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi. ich bins mal wieder. Schicke meie vertex 2 60Gb jetzt definitiv zurück, auch wenn ich möglicherweise die alte habe. Aber ich ahbe nun alle Vorschläge von euch probiert und es ist kaum besesr geworden. Ja nachdem sie gestern mal ne Zeit lang im Idle war sind die Schreibwerte mit 40MB/s gescheit im Keller. Jetzt kann ich mich nur immer noch nicht entscheiden ob F60 oder Crucial C300 64GB


----------



## mojoxy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nach meinem Beitrag vor 2 Minuten sollte Deine Entscheidung deutlich einfacher fallen


----------



## _Hendi_ (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie meinste? Naja bei Corsair kann man ja nicht in die Falle tappen, da die modelle ja gekennzeichnet sind. Meinste man merkt die 70MB/s der C300 sehr im Alltagsbetrieb? In meinem Fall hätte ich wirklich nur Windows und meine ganzen Programme auf der SSD größere Daten oder auch alle anderen Daten wie Fotos Bilder, Downloads und und und werden sofort auf den Server geschrieben.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Sorry wegen dem Bild. Ich habs an meinem 24" hochgeladen und da hat das locker gepasst
> 
> Nun am Laptop sehe ich auch das Problem
> 
> Warum ich am Laptop sitze und nich am neuen PC? Der Wasserkreislauf kommt nicht mehr in Bewegung  K.a. was nicht passt... kein Bock mehr. Wenn Wakü nicht so effektiv wäre, hätt ich meine schon längst an die Wand geschmissen...


 

was funzt an der wakü denn nicht?
als ich bei meiner den chipsatzkühler vom mainboard mit in den kreislauf genommen habe musste ich auch ne halbe turnstunde mit dem tower veranstalten, bis das wasser richtig lief. einfach alles einbauen, den AGB irgenwo extern fixieren und das gehäuse um alle achsen drehen, schütteln und was sonst noch geht. aber nicht werfen, das gibt ne sauerrei.


----------



## mojoxy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na mittlerweile läufts. Ich hätte die HDD-Box nicht zwischen AGB und Pumpe klemmen dürfen. Dabei sah das von der Verschlauchung her so gut aus 

Gerade läuft Memtest86+; seit 38min. und erst 47%...


----------



## sp01 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mit der Anzeige des Bildes hab ich kein Problem, obwohl der Browser im Fenstermodus genutzt wird. Aber eine SSD kann ich auch nicht drauf finden, trotz dem klasse HW.
Zum Thema Corrsair; dann muss ich mich wohl doch sputen, auch wenn ich mir nur ein F60 hohlen wollte - welche laut Artikel ja nicht betroffen zu sein scheint.


----------



## roheed (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



_Hendi_ schrieb:


> Wie meinste? Naja bei Corsair kann man ja nicht in die Falle tappen, da die modelle ja gekennzeichnet sind. Meinste man merkt die 70MB/s der C300 sehr im Alltagsbetrieb? In meinem Fall hätte ich wirklich nur Windows und meine ganzen Programme auf der SSD größere Daten oder auch alle anderen Daten wie Fotos Bilder, Downloads und und und werden sofort auf den Server geschrieben.



Die schreibperformance einer SSD als Systemplatte wird dermassen überbewertet das alles zu spät ist^^ Habt ihr euch schon mal gedanken darüber gemacht, dass die Quelle erst mal überhaupt 70 mb/s schafen muß?!
Und da gibt es nicht mal soviele Quellen die das Packen. Evt. HDD im Seq. read Modus mit großen Dateien. Mit der C300 machst ansich nix falsch auch wenn sie sich nicht viel schenken zu den SF SSD von Corsair zb! Die Corsair wird den ersten monat schneller schreiben danach sind sie auf dem gleichen nivou. 

Was viel eher für eine SF SSD spricht ist die Haltbarkeit. SF SSD schreiben im verhältniss 1: 0,5 ca in die zellen (OS : Flash) , C300 und Intel 1 : 1,1 sogar! Auf dem papier ergibt das also schon eine doppelte Haltbarkeit.


----------



## _Hendi_ (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Die schreibperformance einer SSD als Systemplatte wird dermassen überbewertet das alles zu spät ist^^ Habt ihr euch schon mal gedanken darüber gemacht, dass die Quelle erst mal überhaupt 70 mb/s schafen muß?!
> Und da gibt es nicht mal soviele Quellen die das Packen. Evt. HDD im Seq. read Modus mit großen Dateien. Mit der C300 machst ansich nix falsch auch wenn sie sich nicht viel schenken zu den SF SSD von Corsair zb! Die Corsair wird den ersten monat schneller schreiben danach sind sie auf dem gleichen nivou.
> 
> Was viel eher für eine SF SSD spricht ist die Haltbarkeit. SF SSD schreiben im verhältniss 1: 0,5 ca in die zellen (OS : Flash) , C300 und Intel 1 : 1,1 sogar! Auf dem papier ergibt das also schon eine doppelte Haltbarkeit.



Ok dake für die ausführliche Antwort über das Schreiben! Und den Tipp mit der haltbarkeit, das war mir zum Beispiel noch nicht klar und das ist natürlich mehr als interessant! Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Auf dem papier sehen die Lesegeschwindigkeiten im vergleich zur Corsair natürlich gigantisch aus aber wie so oft bewahrheitet sich das was auf dem Papier steht ja nicht. Kurz würde man den unterschied deutlich wahrnehmen?
Iwie ahbe ich auch ein bisschen schiss, das sich mein System nicht so mit Sandforce verträgt, die jetztige Vertex 2 scheint ja ne alte zu sein und trotzdem waren die Werte einfach nur schlecht. Jetzt habe ich halt die Befürchtung, das sich das wiederholt. Was mich auch an Sandforce bisschen stört ist, das sich diese so schnell "zumüllen", war jetzt auch wieder hier ein Fall im Forum. ich weiß, sehr viele sind überzeugt von Sandforce und es kann natürlich sein das ich ein totales Montagsmodell erwischt habe aber ich glaube ich gebe Marvel eine Chance


----------



## mojoxy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Du hast ein AMD-System das verträgt sich mit keiner SSD 

Ne mal ehrlich: An sich ist es wirklich ziemlich egal welche SSD du dir holst. Wirst sicher keinen Unterschied im alltäglichen Gebrauch merken. Also nimm einfach die mit dem schönsten Aufkleber - hab ich auch so gemacht und nicht bereut


----------



## roheed (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die lesegeschwindigkeit sehen schon gigantisch bei der C300 aus...
aber wie sooft gilt, dass maximum ist eigentlich nebensache weil...
Die max werte erreichst du nur bei großen dateien, dies kommt aber bei 
system SSD eigentlich nie vor, weil die daten struktur von Windows 
und aller programme eher auf viele kleine gestückelt sind.
Und da wiederrum schenken sie sich nicht mehr so viel!

Ich erklär es immer gerne so...seq. read ist autofahrn auf der Autobahn.
Da kommt es auf den Top Speed an, kein Thema.
Windows boot und Starten von Progs ist reiner Stadtverkehr.
Dort spielt der topspeed keine rolle mehr sondern wie schnell 
du von ampel zu ampel beschleunigen kannst!

HDD sind im vergleich ein dicker SUV ohne Leistung und eine
SSD "beamt" sich im verhältniss von ampel zu ampel.
Wie kraß der unterschied von den beiden methoden ist
hast ja sicher auch schon mit deiner vermeindlich
langsamen Vertex gespürt odeR?^^
In deinem Fall würd ich echt auf die C300 setzen
Hab auch eher das gefühl das die SF SSD mit
deinem System probs machen. wärst ganz nebenbei nicht der erste


----------



## _Hendi_ (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jap gespürt habe ich das auf jedenfall das stimmt  Toller Vergleich übrigens 
@mojoxy jaa eig finde ich ja die Corsair edler vom Aussehen her aber ich habe, warum auch immer, bei der C300 ein beseres Gefühl  und werde nun diese bestellen. Ich werde natürlich berichten, sobald sie da ist.
Also an dieser Stelle erst mal vielen vielen Dank für all eure Hilfe, Mühen und vor allem Geduld mit mir 
Ich glaube ohne euch wäre ich noch durchgedreht!


----------



## roheed (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Also an dieser Stelle erst mal vielen vielen Dank für all eure Hilfe, Mühen und vor allem Geduld mit mir
> Ich glaube ohne euch wäre ich noch durchgedreht!


hajowa mach dir keinen kopf, hatten schon anstrengendere jungs hier XD ^^
Also wir warten dann auf dein kleines Update


----------



## roheed (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Micron: C400 mit 25-nm-NAND hält so lange wie C300 - 21.02.2011 - ComputerBase

Interessant ist vor allem, welche angaben Micron zu der Haltbarkeit macht^^

habs grad mal nachgerechnet...was viel klingt bedeutet in der Praxis ca. 560 mal seine 64gb ssd vollschreiben dann isch es rum^^


----------



## mojoxy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja die Haltbarkeit diskutieren sie dadurch herbei, dass sie ihre FW/Controller verbessert haben. Wahrscheinlich kann der nun auch endlich komprimieren 

Allerdings wäre eine 34nm mit "neuem" Controller und FW interessant. Die dürfte dann ja noch mal zwei mal länger halten


----------



## mojoxy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ach roheed was ich Dich noch mal fragen wollte:

Ich hab ja gerade mein System neu gemacht (und die Schreibwerte sind schon wieder eingebrochen - habe viel gebencht ). Hast Du eigentlich irgendwelche SSD-Tweaks verwendet? Pre-, Superfetch abschalten? RAM-Disk? Temp auslagern? Solcher Blödsinn halt. Bin gerade unschlüssig, was ich davon wirklich machen möchte...

Und komm mir nicht mit Indizierung! Die bleibt an, auch wenn die SSD dann drei Jahre früher kaputt geht. Diese Funktion ist so genial, dass ich sie nicht mehr missen möchte


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

zum thema schreiben nochmal:
auf grund eines fehlende-rechte-problems kann ich meine downloads nurnoch auf C: speichern.
hab schon win paar mal neu isntalliert aber ich kann einfach keine downloads mehr auf meinen HDDs speichern. muss also meine SSD als downloadspeicher nutzen und dann davon weg kopieren.
da ich verdammt viel runter lade (ich rede hier nur von direkt downloads aus chrome, also treiber, demos und all son müll) schreibt die ssd auch gut was pro woche da drauf.
da ich meistens dann von da auch die archive entpacken lasse, lohnt sich das ganze sogar (entpack speed mit nem 980x im schlepptau ist echt krank. 5gb zips in nichtmal 30sek  ).
leistunseinbrühe konnte ich noch keine feststellen.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die 25nm-Schlammschlacht geht weiter 

25-nm-Flash: Micron lästert, Corsair macht's transparent und Mushkin verschiebt - ssd, corsair, flash, mushkin


----------



## roheed (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@mojo*

Als ich noch keine Ahnung von SSD hatte hab ich das geschwaffel SSD muss man unbedingt schonen auch noch abgekauft und die ganzen kleinen Tweaks wie Pre-, Superfetch abgeschalten. Also im groben das was elementardrachen zusammengefasst hat.

Ram-disk, virtueller Ram und Indizierung oder Temp auslagern hab ich allerdings auch nicht gemacht. Ich würd mittlerweile auch nur noch höchstens das defragmentieren abschalten. Alles andere ist nur ein tropfen auf den heißen stein.

ps. mußt auch lachen als ich das mit mushkin gelesen habe^^schnell die aktuelle situation zu seinem Vorteil ausnutzten^^


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo Auto-Defrag kann man ja gar nicht mehr unter Windows 7 gar nicht für die SSD einstellen, also check.

Pre- und Superfetch mach ich glaub ich noch aus. Hab zwar noch ne HDD drin, aber keine Programme drauf.

@News: Wenigstens Corsair gibt einen Preisvorteil an die Kunden ab - OCZ ja nur indirekt


----------



## roheed (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mir wäre der aufwand auch nicht mehr wert überall an Windows herumzuschrauben nur um die paar mb zu sparen aber wem es spaß macht sein Windows zu tweaken will ich natürlich nicht davon abhalten^^

Über kurz oder lang werden alle auf 25nm umsteigen, dass ist klar...nur denke ich, dass die neue produktionstechnologie zZ noch nicht voll ausgereift zu sein scheint.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naja Pre- und Superfetch abzuschalten war nun nicht so der große Aufwand (~1Min). Mehr mach ich aber auch nicht ^^


----------



## roheed (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo so sehe ich das auch...aber mehr würd ich echt nicht mehr machen. geschweige den temp auslagern und so nen kruscht^^


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Achja zum Thema Haltbarkeit von SSD:

Seagate Momentus XT: Festplatte macht Probleme - festplatte, seagate

Kein Kommentar


----------



## Midgard (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi zusammen.

Ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Ich habe auf meiner Crucial 300 64Gb, neben Win7 64bit noch Herr der Ringe online installiert.
Ich habe das Spiel nun zweimal neu installiert da ich Standbilder bekomme.
Manchmal 1Sekunde lang, manchmal auch 15Sekunden.
Drücke ich dann bei den langen Standbildern STRG ALT ENTF sehe ich kurz bevor ich auf den Desktop gelange, dass das Spiel wieder weiter läuft.


Nun habe ich das Spiel wieder deinstalliert und auf der HDD Samsung Spinpoint installiert und die Standbilder scheinen weg zu sein, jedenfalls kommt keins. Auf der SSD wars sofort am Anfang und besonders bei Beginn eines Kampfes.

Jemand ne Idee?

Treiber sind alle frisch!


----------



## roheed (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

falls vorhanden, die Stromsparfunktionen der HDD/SSD unter Windows ausschalten.
sonst ist mir dieses Problem gänzlich neu. hatte auch schon das eine oder andere game
auf der SSD und es haben sich nur vorteile daraus ergeben


----------



## Midgard (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi

die ist aus, habe ich auch sofort dran gedacht...
Mit meinem alten Core2Duo System gabs dieses Problem nie, kann also auch nicht am Inet liegen, denke ich, hab ja nix verändert an der Leitung.

Was mir wohl auffält ist, das es im Netz, beim Firefox ab und zu kleine Verzögerungen gibt.Also ich geb was ein bei Google, drücke enter und er macht ne kurze Pause und dann läufts wieder.

Das hat aber nix mit ner SSD zu tun,oder, weil Firefox zb ist auf der SSD!

EDIT: Noch ne Frage

Die ganzen Spiele auf der HDD haben ihre Ordner für Saves auf der SSD installiert unter Dokumente, wie kann ich das umgehen?
Installier ja meist auf der HDD und trotzdem sind die Save Ordner auf der SSD unter WIndows!


----------



## Schmücker (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Guck mal im Anfang der Threads. Da gabs ne Anleitung wie man im Windows den Pfand zu den Ordnern ändert. Die Spiele dürften dann mit ziehen.


----------



## Schmücker (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Schmücker schrieb:


> Guck mal im Anfang der Threads. Da gabs ne Anleitung wie man im Windows den Pfand zu den Ordnern ändert. Die Spiele dürften dann mit ziehen.




edit:
Wobei die Datein sind so klein. Meinst Config und Save...


----------



## roheed (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> man im Windows den Pfand zu den


was fürn pfand?!  btw du verwechselst mich mit elementardrachen seinem thread 
vlt hast du das prob mit den microfreezes im bezug auf die C300


----------



## Midgard (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> was fürn pfand?!  btw du verwechselst mich mit elementardrachen seinem thread
> vlt hast du das prob mit den microfreezes im bezug auf die C300



Microfreezes, jetzt sag nicht ich hab wieder n Montagsmodell erwischt, in Bezug auf Vertex


----------



## Schmücker (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Lol ich meinte natürlich den Pfad 
Und ja du hast Recht es ist der andere Thread.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was meinst Du mir Stromsparoption? Das "Festplatte ausschalten nach XX Min?" oder was anderes?

Edit: 15Sekunden sind für mich kein "MicroFreeze" mehr


----------



## roheed (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Edit: 15Sekunden sind für mich kein "MicroFreeze" mehr



wie gesagt, kann auch nur das nachquaken was man hier und da auf geschnappt hat^^
Habs halt schon öfters gehört, wie sich es auswirkt weiß ich nicht. 
Wie man es löst noch viel weniger ^^

HAst den Intel Treiber drauf?! Kann mir noch vorstellen das du mal andere
Sata Ports durchtesten solltest. eine i5 plattform kann ja nicht so schwach
auf der brust sein^^vlt aber noch verbugt (Bios!), wärst nicht der erste.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Warum willst du die Saves und Configs von C: weglagern?
Da machst du dir doch nur unnötig arbeit mit.

PS: was zum henker is mit dem Forum passiert? voll hässlich


----------



## guna7 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> PS: was zum henker is mit dem Forum passiert? voll hässlich


 
Finde ich auch!


----------



## mojoxy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> PS: was zum henker is mit dem Forum passiert? voll hässlich


Das ist passiert. Neue Forensoftware:
Neue Forensoftware Vbulletin 4 bereits im Februar - Das neue Forum ist da! - pc games hardware


----------



## .::ASDF::. (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@mojo*
> 
> Als ich noch keine Ahnung von SSD hatte hab ich das geschwaffel SSD muss man unbedingt schonen auch noch abgekauft und die ganzen kleinen Tweaks wie Pre-, Superfetch abgeschalten. Also im groben das was elementardrachen zusammengefasst hat.
> 
> ...


 
Zwei Dinge finde ich lohnen sich aber doch. Erstens den Ruhezustand (8 GB) und zweitens die Wiederherstellungspunkte (ca. 5 GB) deaktiveren das macht immer hin 13 Gb mehr Speicherplatz. Bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## mojoxy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ruhezustand nutze ich auch zu oft um darauf verzichten zu wollen


----------



## roheed (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ach so hässlich finde ich es nicht mal^^ 
man muß sich aber erst mal ein bischen dran gewöhnen, 
in ein zwei wochen kräht wieder kein hahn danach^^ Ist doch überall das gleiche 

zum thema ruhemodus...stimmt das hab ich auch ausgemacht! Das bringt echt sogar was.
@mojo ich weiß nicht ob du standby mit ruhemodus verwechselt (energie sparen) aber ich 
hab die 4gb datei auch ausgemacht und kann weiterhin den energiesparmodus nutzten


----------



## Vaykir (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mir würds schon reichen, wenn die alte template wieder da wäre.
ich finde, mann kann die einzelnen beiträge schlecht voneinander trennen.


----------



## mojoxy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nein ich meine Ruhezustand. Standby nutze ich nicht am Desktop, das ist dort wirklich für'n Arsch...


----------



## Sturmi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So, hab mir heute auch mal noch ne Crucial RealSSD zugelegt, und zwar die 64GB Variante nur fürs Betriebssystem. Jetzt aber mein Problem ... ich habe relativ schlechte 4k Read Werte, komme da gerade mal auf 20-21 MB/s. Hat irgendjemand vielleicht ne Idee an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn ich das mit meiner SSD vergleiche, würde ich sagen, normal. Bei 4k liegen die werte bei mir auch um die 20.


----------



## Sturmi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja für die Crucial sind 20 halt aber relativ wenig.


----------



## roheed (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@mojo
Ich bin mir zwar selber nicht im klaren was was jetzt genau ist, aber das wo der rechner in den schlafmodus geht und beim druck auf eine taste sofort wieder da ist geht auf jeden fall noch  Das andere gibts ja auch nur für Laptops soviel ich weiß. Daher kannst es getrosst abschalten^^

@Sturmi
Ja ich hab ne idee....erstmal wie jeder andere auch einen AS Screen hochladen dann schau mer weiter


----------



## Midgard (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich hab mal getestet, Crucial Standbilder bei LOTRO, mit HDD nicht.
Jetzt würde ich gerne mal rumprobieren, hab ja den Intel Treiber drauf, kann man den wechseln gegen den MS AHCI?
Geht das, wenn ja wie, einfach installieren?


----------



## roheed (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja kann man auch wieder zurück wechseln...probiers mal über die systemsteuerung zu deinstallieren...Windows sollte dann von allein den MSAHCI treiber nehmen


----------



## Sturmi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So hier mal der Screenshot


----------



## roheed (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmmm also hier mal so einige ideen :

- alte FW ist noch drauf
- deine CPU rennt ohne OC (oder zu wenig)
- Deine CPU ist noch im Stromsparmodus
- Mal an SATA 3 testen falls vorhanden (sieht aber schlecht aus bei deinem Board glaub)

Darüber hinaus sind deine werte schon im grünen bereich wenn auch etwas potenzial nach oben gibt. In meinem anderen thread kannst ja selber schaun wie andere im vergleich abgeschlossen haben


----------



## mojoxy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @mojo
> Ich bin mir zwar selber nicht im klaren was was jetzt genau ist, aber das wo der rechner in den schlafmodus geht und beim druck auf eine taste sofort wieder da ist geht auf jeden fall noch  Das andere gibts ja auch nur für Laptops soviel ich weiß. Daher kannst es getrosst abschalten^^


Standby: Daten im RAM bleiben dort ==> RAM braucht Strom. Da die meisten Desktop-MBs das aber nicht wirklich geschickt umsetzen läuft eigentlich Dein PC immer noch, Lüfter drehen, usw...
Ruhezustand: Daten des RAMs werden auf die Festplatte gespeichert und beim Hochfahren wieder in den RAM geschrieben ==> PC wird komplett heruntergefahren.

Das ist der Unterschied


----------



## roheed (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ah ok genau die zwei zustände meinte ich...weiß nur nie so genau wie rum XD
Also ich nutzte den Standbymodus, weil es bei mir bestens klappt und alles hörbar ausgeht.

Ruhemodus kenn ich nur von den Notebooks und für den braucht man wohl auch die hibernate File die man abschalten kann.

und du nutzt den ruhemodus?! Dann braucht er doch fast so lang wie beim normalen booten oder nicht?!


----------



## Midgard (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So ich habe die Crucial mal vom SATA3 an SATA2 gemacht und siehe da, Standbilder scheinen weg zu sein, wie kommt sowas?


----------



## roheed (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

durch nicht ausgereifte produkte die auf den markt geworfen werden! Bei nem kollegen haben sie mit der Sandy Bridge plattform hot-swap vergessen um nur ein beispiel zu nennen XD


----------



## powermaus (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin Moin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

moin moin^^ nette Banane haste da^^


----------



## powermaus (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab noch mal gebencht 
Quad 9950     CPU FSB	445.0 MHz  (Original: 333 MHz, overclock: 34%)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die C300 halt, 490 Punkte sind schon fett!


----------



## mojoxy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja ich nutze wenn überhaupt den Ruhezustand. Genau dann wenn ich mit einer Arbeit nicht ganz fertig geworden bin, aber mal für paar Stunden weg muss. Vorlesung zum Beispiel. Dann will ich das mein PC komplett aus ist und ich später direkt mit der Arbeit fortfahren kann ohne erst noch zu überlegen, welche Datein ich alle auf hatte, usw. Und ja es dauert sogar etwas länger als ein normaler Boot (ca. 30sec.) aber das isses mir Wert


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und eine weitere PCI-SSD betritt das Schlachtfeld 

SSDs auf PCI-Express-Karten von Supertalent - ssd


----------



## Old-Man (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habe auch mal gebencht, hoffentlich korrekt!

 Crucial Real SSD 64GB an SATA 6Gb/s-AHCI-AMD-Treiber/ Mainboard-ASUS C4F



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Old-Man schrieb:


> Habe auch mal gebencht, hoffentlich korrekt!
> 
> Crucial Real SSD 64GB an SATA 6Gb/s-AHCI-AMD-Treiber/ Mainboard-ASUS C4F
> 
> ...


 
jop, werte passen absolut!


----------



## Sturmi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nachdem ich meine Kiste von Stromspar mal wieder in Zockerrechner verwandelt hatte, sah der AS Test doch schon ganz anders aus, man beachte vor allem den schönen 4K Read Wert.


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

31MB Read... davon kann ich nur Träumen... feuchte Trä.. äh lassen wir das


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jau das ham die c300 alle, auch die 256er. allerdings packt meine noch die 81mb/s 4k-write dazu


----------



## roheed (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@mojo
jo in deinem fall kann ich es nachvollziehn warum du den ruhemodus nutzen tust 

@sturmi
dann lag ich ja mit diesem post gar nicht so falsch 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger-319.html#post2730403

@andere C300 bencher
Eure werte liegen alle im grünen bereich, jeder für sich @ sata2 bzw 3


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schön das wir uns nun verstehen


----------



## roheed (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich bin die tage am überlegen, mir so nen netbook oder subnotebook zuzulegen^^ Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich mit der doch extrem schwachen hardware glücklich werden würde^^ jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Intel Atom?! Ich will halt auf jeden fall was kleines mit max. 11" , kleines HD wäre nice und Preis max. 350€ und halt min 4 stunden surfen. Natürlich nur zum surfen und emails checken.^^ Die auswahl ist recht groß...schwank zwischen Lenovo S10-3 oder gleich das Edge 11. letzteres hätte zumindest halt das kleine HD


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich habe mir auch überlegt ein Netbook für die Uni zu holen. Als ich dann eins mit dem "großen" Atom bei nem Kommilitonen gesehen habe, war diese Idee ganz schnell wieder tot  Ich sag nur höchtens WinXP Firefox mit 5 Tabs und keine anderen Programme, sonst geht die Diashow los... Ne in Zeiten von I7 und SSD zu Hause brauche ich so etwas unterwegs nicht mehr.

Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht doch ein tolles Notebook für unterwegs haben möchte. Ich spare zurzeit auf ein Subnotebook 13" evtl. ne Sandy Bridge und ne feine SSD rein. Auf Graka kann ich verzichten, soll ne richtige Workstation sein. Darf dann auch nen Tausender kosten


----------



## roheed (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo das ist wohl durchwegs die meinung aller was ich mich jetzt belesen habe über den Atom^^ Hab ja auch nen quad und ne SSD, denke kaum das ich mich mit ner diashow ala Atom netbook anfreunden könnte. Das edge 11 (lenovo) hat aber auch nur nen "kleinen" AMD kern...wird wohl auch nicht grad der performance killer sein XD

Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > ThinkPad Edge-Serie > Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 11 Black Smooth 658D835 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Es soll halt auf jeden fall klein sein...Ipad o.ä. wäre schon geil...kein thema ... isch mir aber zum couch surfen als alter schwabe doch a weng zu teuer 
Von den ganzen einschrenkungen eines Apple nicht zu reden (fehlendes USB, apps abhängigkeit uvm...)


----------



## Sturmi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenns wirklich nur zum surfen und E-mails checken sein soll, reicht auch nen Atom. Aber halt nicht für mehr, dass muss einem immer bewusst sein.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja für das schmale Budget wirds schwer was besseres/schnelleres zu finden. Mit den Lenovos hab ich auch schon ein bisschen geliebäugelt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich habe hier ein altes Laptop von 2004 mit einer VIA Nehemia CPU mit 1200MHz und xp drauf damit kann ich wunderbar Surven halt nicht mehr oder kleine Filmchen schauen das geht auch noch also ich verstehe euer Problem jetzt nicht. Da ist auch keine SSD drin sondern ne alte IDE Platte!!!!!


----------



## roheed (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

im Geschäft hab ich ja auch noch nen laptop von 2005 mit nem Intel Pentium M750 @ 1,86 GHZ (Single Core @ 533mhz FSB) ...und auch wenn man viel jammern kann (über fehlende SSD zb^^) ist das ding doch mehr als überdimensioniert fürs reine Office und Surfen. So isch es ja nicht das single Core ein weltuntergang bedeuten muss... Aber der ATOM scheint ja nochmal abgespeckter zu sein und 1gb RAM tut dann noch das übrige. Aber sie oft gilt wohl, man muss sich doch selber mal ein bild machen. Jeder denk und empfindet da wohl anders. Auf vielen YT videos würd ich sogar sagen, dass die rechenpower zum reinen surfen schon gut ausreichen dürfte


----------



## Schmücker (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab grad aus den News das es neue Controller gibt.

Sandforce SF-2000-Controller vorgestellt: Corsair, Patriot und OCZ kündigen neue SSDs an - ssd, corsair, ocz


----------



## roheed (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bevor ich nicht die ersten test dazu sehe nicht mehr als heiße luft...Ich denke eher, dass viele von der Altagsleistung eher entäuscht sein werden.


----------



## Schmücker (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bin mal gespannt wer als erstes sich so nen Teil hier holt und meldet


----------



## roheed (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

In nem anderen Forum ham schon einige so ein teil in der hand gehabt und konnten es benchen...bis auf die seq. werte haben sie dort auch nicht so recht einen vom hocker hauen können.
Ich finde die SSD sind zur zeit eigentlich schon ausreichend schnell und auch halbwegs ausgereift. Anstatt an der Leistungsschraube zu drehen, fände ich es besser wenn sie endlich
die Preise nach unten und die Speicherkapazität nach oben schrauben würden und könnten^^

Sagen wir mal, 50€ für ne 60gb SSD und jeder MM und Saturn rechner hätten sie wohl auch schon immer verbaut^^


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jaja günstige Preise haben wollen, dann aber über 25nm Chips meckern. Das haben wir wieder gerne


----------



## roheed (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jaja die Firmen haben ja den Preisvorteil auch 1 zu 1 an ihre Kunden weitergegeben 
btw, nenn mir ein Bauteil in der Computer Branche die durch die verkleinerung schlechter wurden?! Mir fällt bisher nur ein produkt ein ^^


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja bei GPUs und CPUs ging diese Verkleinerung auch nicht ganz so locker von statten. Da sich die Hersteller jedoch sehr viel Zeit für diesen Prozess genommen haben, hat davon nach außen hin nicht so viel mitbekommen.


----------



## roheed (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aber wie auch immer, hieß es durch die verkleinerung meistens nur vorteile für den kunden...hier ist das einfach nicht der fall! 

entlich hab ich ein game gefunden, mit dem ich meine gtx 570 voll auslasten kann! 
Puzzle-Spiel Ice Breaker kostenlos spielen | BILDspielt.de


----------



## Sturmi (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Anandtech hat schon erste Benchmarks der OCZ Vertex 3 bzw. Vertex 3 Pro
OCZ Vertex 3 Preview: Faster and Cheaper than the Vertex 3 Pro - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
OCZ Vertex 3 Pro Preview: The First SF-2500 SSD - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also, eine Momentus XT ist auch nicht zu verachten.
Alter PC: 5:23
Neuer PC: Viel schneller
Aber das System läuft ja auch erst seit gestern.
D.h., wer kein Geld für eine große SSD hat, kann auch das Teil nehmen, ich find's gut.

PS: What?! Seit mehr als 24h kein Eintrag!?
Wo sind die Spammer hin?


----------



## PontifexM (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

super angabe deinerseitz .viel schneller -.-


----------



## Vaykir (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> PS: What?! Seit mehr als 24h kein Eintrag!?
> Wo sind die Spammer hin?



manche menschen leben ihr wochenende, anstatt es in nem forum zu verbringen.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Sturmi: Danke für die Links. Schon lustig, dass die Vertex3 Pro die doppelt so viel kosten soll, wie die normale Version, fast gar nicht schneller ist. Selbst in den Benchmarks kaum ein Vorteil. Geht wohl mal wieder in die Richtung teurer Aufkleber


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> PS: What?! Seit mehr als 24h kein Eintrag!?
> Wo sind die Spammer hin?



Ich wollt diese herrliche Ruhe auch nicht gefährden


----------



## Bu11et (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn keiner was dagegen hat, werd ich das Gespamme übernehmen . Unzwar will ich mir evtl. die C300 von Crucial zulegen, da sie im P/L-Verhältnis ziemlich gut sei soll (zu erst war eine PCiE von OCZ geplannt aber da hab ich zu viel schlechtes drüber gelessen). Habe jetzt die Sache mit der 25 NM Fertigung gehört und wollt mich mal informieren, was es den genau bedeutet? Sollte ich lieber warten oder kann ich jetzt schon zugreifen? 
Habe das EVGA X 58 SLI was sobald ich weiß keine SATA3 hat . Aber das kann ich wohl verkraften.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die crucial ssds sind noch auf 34nm fetigung und nciiht von dem problem betroffen.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dafür plagen machne Curcial Nutzer "Mikroruckler" ... um mal den Spam wieder weiter voranzutreieben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Aber die alten 34nm Chips werden bald der Vergangenheit angehören und das gilt für alle SSD Hersteller. Liegt daran das die Speicher Chips von den SSD Herstellern nicht prosuziert werden sondern nur eingekauft werden und wenn es die nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt dann wars das.


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so isch es ^^ Aber so lang es sie noch gibt heißt es...kaufen kaufen kaufen XD
Du kannst auch eine Corsair kaufen, die haben auch noch die alten chips drin.

Aber das thema hat sich eh über kurz oder lang schon erledigt wie hulk schon sagte


----------



## Bu11et (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja das beantwortet nicht wirklich meine Frage . Ich wollte wissen, wo da der Unterschied ist und in wie fern lohnt sich auf 25 NM zu "warten"?


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hä?!^^ Du willst wissen wo der unterschied zwischen den 25nm und 35nm chips liegt? Zum einen sind die chips Kleiner....spielt aber fürs erste für dich keine Rolle. 

Vorteile = Billiger (wenn die Hersteller den Vorteil an den Kunden weitergeben)
Hab ich noch vergessen?! Nein glaube nicht^^

Nachteile = geringere Haltbarkeit, Langsamer


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aso nein es lohnt sich nicht zu warten...die neuen 25 nm bringen fast nur nachteile mit sich! vlt hast du uns da falsch verstanden. In diesem Fall ist die alte technologie noch besser als die neue


----------



## Bu11et (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hmm seh grad bei den News, dass Intel welche mit über 500 MB/s rausbringt. Aber die werden sicherlich ihren Preis haben oder? Hab mich da vllt etwas falsch ausgdrückt . Bin in diesem Thema nicht so gut. Deshalb ja die Fargen . Natürlich würde ich shcon das möglichst bessere für das Geld bekommen, denn günstig sind die SSD`s ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## Schmücker (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das neue Teil von OCZ soll auch 500 packen und wie ich gelesen habe ist es nicht so.
Ich würde fast behaupten wenn dann Crucial. Die halten was sie versprechen und wenn die was auf dem Markt mal bringen mit der Angabe 500 könnte es interessant werden


----------



## Sturmi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn die GRafik von hier stimmt : 25-nm-Flash: Micron lästert, Corsair macht's transparent und Mushkin verschiebt - ssd, corsair, flash, mushkin wird die C400 nicht so arg viel schneller als die C300, aber lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja ist doch klar, viel schneller wirds erst mal auch nicht gehen. Bis irgendwann wieder ne komplett neue Technik kommt. Das sind ja im Endeffekt nur Updates, oder Verbesserungen


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naja wie immer viel heiße luft um nichts...vorallem das micron als hersteller der 25nm flash(sch***e) auf OCZ rumhackt ist doch echt lächerlich^^

*@jefim*
jetzt muß ich doch direkt fragen, was ist dir wichtiger?! Das es Günstig ist oder hauptsache besten Speed und der Preis ist relativ?!


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Endlich....das erste (spielbare) Demo von Call of Duty 8 (older Warfare 3) ist online!

Duty Calls


----------



## Bu11et (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Duty Calls ist doch von den machern von Bulletstorm . Hab das Game heute durchgespielt, absolut geil .

@Topic:
Meines Wissens nach ist die C300 von P/L ziemlich gut, wenn nicht so gar die beste SSD unter 200 €. Und wie gesagt, wenn ich wirklich nur auf die Leistung gucken würde, hätte ich zu der PCiE Version von OCZ gegriffen. Allerdings hört man da einiges, was meinerseits gegen einen Kauf spricht.


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo is von denen  aber saugeil gemacht die parody... btw bulletstorm ist der hammer ^^ 

@topic
Jo wie gesagt, die C300 oder Corsair F120 zb sind meiner Meinung nach zZ die besten ssd fürs geld. Wenn du noch warten kannst und willst lohnt es sich vlt auch auf die vertex3 zu warten. 
billig(er) werden sie allerdings sicher nicht sein^^ Die pci versionen sind hinausgeworfenes geld!


----------



## Verminaard (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hy,

Ich bin ein Neuling in Sachen SSD's, aber mit einigem Halbwissen, welches ich mir durch viel viel viel lesen angeeinget habe.
Da mein System etwas rumspinnt und ich von den HDD's als Systemplatten wegkommen moechte, habe ich die Gunst der Stunde 
genutzt und sehr spontan eine Intel SSD 510 Series 120GB 2.5" SATA3 32MB Retail  bestellt.
Obwohl ihr alle hier SSD's mit Sandforce controller bevorzugt.

Bin ich da richtig informiert, das Intel-SSD's am wenigsten Probleme mit TRIM haben?

Ich bin auch gespannt, ob die neue Intel Serie mit SATA3 genauso Performanceeinbrueche hat wie die C300.

Gibt es im Umgang vielleicht noch irgendwelche speziellen Tipps, ausser die, die man in diversen Howtos usw findet?

mfG
V.


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Obwohl ihr alle hier SSD's mit Sandforce controller bevorzugt.


Sind aber gewiss keine "fanboys"^^ Das p/l und die voraussichtliche Haltbarkeit spricht/sprach einfach für die SF SSD...
Es ist halt auch immer eine Frage des Preises...hab grad gelesen, dass die Intel 510 ca. 250€ kosten soll...vergleich das mal mit den 100€ billigeren SF SSD^^
Was hast du hinblättern müssen?



> Bin ich da richtig informiert, das Intel-SSD's am wenigsten Probleme mit TRIM haben?


Kann man sehen wie man will, SF zb braucht es erst gar nicht...also was ist nun besser ?  
Aber grundsätzlich hast du recht. Trifft aber auch auf die C300 zu



> Ich bin auch gespannt, ob die neue Intel Serie mit SATA3 genauso Performanceeinbrueche hat wie die C300.


Mit den neuen Sandy Bridge Plattformen haben sie an Sata3 auch endlich mehr gefühlte Leistung als zuvor mit den nativ integrierten SATA2 Controllern




> Gibt es im Umgang vielleicht noch irgendwelche speziellen Tipps, ausser die, die man in diversen Howtos usw findet?


Und selbst die sind eigentlich übertrieben^^ SSD rein, ahci an win drauf fertig. je nachdem noch die hibernate file und virtuellen Ram aus fertig.
SSD zu sehr schonen ist eigentlich quatsch. 5 jahre sollte sie alle recht gut überleben. Man geht davon aus, dass eine SSD mind. 100 TB schreiben kann bis sie hinüber ist.
Kannst ja selber ausrechnen wie lange das reichen könnte


----------



## Verminaard (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oh
Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort.

Na das mit den Fanboyfronten ist mir bisher hier am wenigsten aufgefallen 
Wenn man da bisserl die ganzen AMD vsa Intel oder nVidia vs AMD/ATI anschaut, grauenhaft.

Also ich mach mich jetzt nicht wegen 100€ an. Klar sind 100€ gespart immer besser, aber man gibt fast tagtaeglich soviel 
Geld fuer unuetze Sachen aus.
Ob man jetzt einen gewaltigen Leistungsunterschied zu guenstigeren Alternativen im Alltagsbetrieb spuert, wage ich auch erstmal zu bezweifeln.
Auf der anderen Seite muss ja neue Technoligie gefoerdert werden xD.

Ich habe lange zwischen einer Corsair,OCZ, Crucial und Postville 2 ueberlegt.
Hatte diverse schon im Warenkorb und letztendlich alle rausgeschmissen und die neue Intel reingepackt und immer weiter geklickt.
Gekauft bei HoH und alles in allem 262,94€ bezahlt.
Eine Menge Geld fuer 120gb aber mal schauen 

P.S. wird leider nicht in einem Sandybridge System zum Einsatz kommen.
Ist ein Ramage 3 Gene Board


----------



## powermaus (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin Moin Ihr Lieben 

Zum Start der CeBIT in Hannover lässt Intel seine schon lange erwartete nächste SSD-Generation vom Stapel. Wie sich schon vor einigen Wochen andeutete, tragen die neuen 2,5-Zoll-Modelle (Bauhöhe: 9,5 Millimeter) den Namen SSD 510 (Codename Elmcrest) und kommen mit 6 GBit/s schneller Serial-ATA-Schnittstelle (SATA 6G) in den Handel. Geplant sind zwei Varianten mit 120 und 250 GByte.

Intels neue Elmcrest-SSDs speichern bis zu 250 GByte in 34-nm-Flash

Das 250-GByte-Flaggschiff (SSDSC2MH250A2XX) soll bei sequenziellen Zugriffen eine kontinuierliche Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 500 MByte/s beim Lesen und 315 MByte/s beim Schreiben erreichen. Das kleinere 120-GByte-Modell (SSDSC2MH120A2XX), das vermutlich mit einer geringeren Anzahl Flash-Speicherchips auskommen muss, schafft 450 MByte/s (Lesen) und 210 MByte/s (Schreiben). Die maximal möglichen Ein-/ und Ausgabeoperationen pro Sekunde beim Zugriff auf 4K-Blöcke beziffert der Hersteller bei beiden SSDs auf jeweils 20.000 IOPS (Lesen) und 8000 IOPS (Schreiben). Auf der japanischen Webseite PC Watch sind schon erste Bilder aufgetaucht , die mehr über das Innenleben verraten. Demnach setzt Intel offenbar einen Controller von Marvell (88SS9174) ein.

Obwohl Intel seit fast einem Jahr im Joint Venture IM Flash Technologies gemeinsam mit Micron angeblich bereits 25-Nanometer-Flash-Chips fertigt, bestückt der Hersteller auch die neuen Elmcrest-SSDs – wie schon die Vorgänger namens Postville – wieder mit 34-nm-Flash. 25-nm-Flashes hätten vermutlich größere Kapazitäten zum gleichen Preis ermöglicht. Im Netz gibt es jedoch Diskussionen über eine möglicherweise geringere Zuverlässigkeit dieser Chips. Intel verspricht für seine Elmcrest-SSDs, dass sie über einen Zeitraum von mindestens fünf Jahren eine täglich geschriebene Datenmenge von 20 GByte verkraften.

Anders als die von Mitbewerbern bereits Anfang Jahres angekündigten und noch immer schlecht lieferbaren 25-nm-SSDs scheinen Intels 34nm-Elmcrest-SSDs auch schon bei einigen Händlern erhältlich zu sein. Preisvergleiche listen sie zu Preisen um 270 Euro (120 GByte) sowie 510 Euro (250 GByte)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle :heise online - Intel stellt SATA-6G-SSDs vor


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Die neue 6 Gb/s SATA SSD von Intel ist nicht nur deutlich schneller als die besten Gaming-HDDs mit 10.000 U/min, sondern auch schneller als zwei in einem RAID-System verbundene Gaming-Festplatten.


 Ja das schafft jede SSD auch die 32GB Variante vom Grabbeltisch... Sachma mit solchen Aussagen disqualifizieren die sich doch selbst. Unglaublich, eigentlich sollten sie doch selbst wissen welche Zielgruppe sie damit ansprechen: Enthusiasten: Und die meisten kennen sich da doch etwas mit der Materie aus.


----------



## Marvin82 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also hab meine Mushkin die Tage mal bissl beansprucht
Hab mehr wie 300Gb in zwei Tagen geschrieben und muss sagen selbst nach einbruch der Schreibwerte merkt man wirklich nix im normalem betrieb 
Sogar beim schreiben großer Dateien fällt es kaum auf
Dachte es macht sich mehr bemerkbar


----------



## mojoxy (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jetzt soll mal noch einer Meckern der Platz auf SSDs würde nicht ausreichen:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ Z-Drive R2 p88 PCIe SSD 2 TB


----------



## Schmücker (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich würd sie mir direkt kaufen.. wenn nicht OCZ drauf stehen würde


----------



## roheed (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und kosten auch bloß 7500€ ^^ 
Aber in 72monatsraten a 140€ ist das ding wirklich otto-normal-tauglich XD


----------



## Marvin82 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

 140€ 
Joa könnte man ins grübeln kommen


----------



## mojoxy (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Überleg mal in fünf Jahren zahlst Du immer noch monatlich 140€ für das Teil, was dann schon weit überholt sein wird. Aua ^^


----------



## roheed (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Überleg mal in fünf Jahren zahlst Du immer noch monatlich 140€ für das Teil, was dann schon weit überholt sein wird. Aua ^^


Fortschritt ist nicht aufzuhalten XD Koste es was es möge ^^

Und habt ihr schon brav alle das crysis 2 demo angespielt?


----------



## KaitoKid (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab allen Respekt vor der CryEngine 3, aber Shooter mag ich nicht, nichtmal kostenlos geleaked..

PS: mit meiner Momentus XT brauche ich vom Betätigen des Power-Knopfes bis Windows 1:15, inklusive Kennworteingabe.


----------



## Vaykir (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

er meinte auch nicht die geleakte, sondern die MP demo.

ich finds immer geil bei so geleakten BETA spielen kommentare zu lesen wie "vol schlechtes spiel, die grafik is mega kacke" oder "boar kauf ich mir auf keinen fall, is voll buggy und stürzt immer ab"... da sitze ich fast weinend vor rechner, weil mir diese leute so leid tun. auf grund ihrer scheinbar begrenzten überlegungen.

aber für ne dx9 mp demo sieht die grafik schon echt sahne aus. spiele aber lieber sp, deswegen flogs auch gleich wieder runter.

PS: läd übrigends extrem fix auf ner ssd


----------



## hwk (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> er meinte auch nicht die geleakte, sondern die MP demo.
> 
> ich finds immer geil bei so geleakten BETA spielen kommentare zu lesen wie "vol schlechtes spiel, die grafik is mega kacke" oder "boar kauf ich mir auf keinen fall, is voll buggy und stürzt immer ab"... da sitze ich fast weinend vor rechner, weil mir diese leute so leid tun. auf grund ihrer scheinbar begrenzten überlegungen.
> 
> ...


Das lädt auch auf ner HDD echt fix ....


----------



## roheed (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> aber für ne dx9 mp demo sieht die grafik schon echt sahne aus


echt findesch?! Also ich wahr leicht enttäuscht von dem MP demo! Grafik sieht sehr verwaschen aus und auch sonst kaum ein highlight. 50-60 fps für crysis @ max sagt schon einziges  (wenn man da an den Hardware killer Crysis 1 denkt)


----------



## hwk (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> echt findesch?! Also ich wahr leicht enttäuscht von dem MP demo! Grafik sieht sehr verwaschen aus und auch sonst kaum ein highlight. 50-60 fps für crysis @ max sagt schon einziges  (wenn man da an den Hardware killer Crysis 1 denkt)


 
naja Crysis 1 war auch recht unoptimiert, also die Engine ^^


----------



## roheed (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo das mag durchaus sein, aber mit der grafik von der demo lockt man (zumindest mich) nicht hinterm Herd vor.
Und das hat nicht nur mit der Optimierung der engine zu tun, sondern auch weil sie jetzt Konsolen kompatibel wurde


----------



## Marvin82 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ist nur dx9 und die Xbox Version


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bis wieder was besonderes kommt werden wir alle bis 2013 warten müssen wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen. Vorher wird sich nicht viel ändern in bezug auf Grafik.


----------



## roheed (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ist nur dx9 und die Xbox Version


"nur" dx9 ist ehrlich gesagt auch relativ....was da bulletstorm auf die beine gestellt hat mit "nur" dx9 zieht einem die socken aus! 
Btw, weiß man ob die Vollversion wenigstens DX10 /11 kann oder haben die PC'ler wie so oft einfach nur die A***karte gezogen`?


----------



## Vaykir (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das nicht euer ernst oder? Ihr seid echt verwöhnt man! was crysis 2 und bulletstorm aus der enginge ziehen is beides schon extrem lecker, aber natürlich im vergleich zu DX10 oder sogar 11 nen witz.
und roheed: mit deiner 570 gtx 50-60 frames bei nem dx9 game zu haben ist absolut keine kunst. das schaffen auch ältere karten noch (allerdings könnte dein prozzi da evtl etwas limitieren. das umrüsten von Q6600 auf 980X hat bei mir über 20 frames gebracht  ).
hardwarekiller crysis 1 holzt auch heute noch gut rein, weil dx10 schon etwas mehr zu bieten hat und vorallem die modifizierten cfgs und texturepaks die fps latte mit in den keller nehmen. aber auch da sollte deine kiste locker 50-60 fps unmodifiziert leisten.
und ja, crysis 2 wird nen dx11 spiel incl tesselation und den ganzen anderen sahneteilen.

und zu bulletstorm:
stell mal von 4x aa auf 8x aa... da gibts nen fps drop von fast 40 frames bei mir. wie man sieht liegt es auch daran, wie gut die spieleengines optimiert sind und da ist vorallem bei crysis 2 noch nicht schluss (ich werfe nur mal treiberoptimierung in den raum).


----------



## roheed (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Das nicht euer ernst oder? Ihr seid echt verwöhnt man!


Solche Worte aus deinem Munde?! Was ist mit dir passiert? Hast du deine tablettendosies erhöht bekommen oder was?

Ich weiß nicht welches Demo du gezockt hast, aber bei mir ist das ding optisch so verwaschen, als ob ich mit 1200x1000 hoch skaliert hätte auf FullHD.



> stell mal von 4x aa auf 8x aa... da gibts nen fps drop von fast 40 frames bei mir.


DAnn kauf dir mal ne gescheite Gpu 


EDIT:

So richtig weiß ich allerdings nicht was du jetzt so rumstreßt?!^^ Bulletstorm ist doch Optisch der hammer und das eine gtx570 nicht grad die schwächste Karte ist, ist mir auch bewusst. Ich wollt ja nur sagen, dass ich in Crysis 1 mit ach und Krach auf 30 fps komme und das neue rennt locker mit 60 fps. Und das liegt nicht nur daran dass sie die engine soviel besser gemacht hätten sondern es optisch auch keine Steigerung zu sehen ist im Bezug zum alten Teil. Unter Crysis verstehen die meisten wohl Hammer Grafik die neue massstäbe setzten wird und davon ist zumindest in der Demo definitiv nichts von zu sehen.


----------



## Vaykir (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das stimmt. es ist so verwaschen, weil noch keine high res texturen drin sind. was meinst du warum die demo so (relativ) klein war?
dass die demo und auch der beta leak keine neuen maßstäbe setzten, war doch im voraus klar. crysis 1 kennen wir als dx10 game und die demo von crysis 2 hat nunmal nur dx9 atm. von daher beurteile das nicht zu scharf. die final wird dir schon die augen aus den höhlen drücken, kannste glauben 
und warum du nur 30fps gekommst in crysis 1 könnte an deiner cpu liegen. ich habe auf ultra high zwischen 40 und 50 frames und spiele auch mit 16x AF und 8x AA (allerdings anwendungsgesteuert). wie gesagt: meine neue cpu hatte da ne stegerung von guten 75% gebracht. mit dem ollen q6600 gingen da auch mi müh und not gerade so die 30fps vom teller 
am besten du holst dir noch angepasste configs, dann dropt die quali kaum aber die fps machen nen sprung nach oben.

PS: für crysis hau ich allerdings noch OC rein. graka von 850/1200 auf 1000/1300 und die cpu läuft eh auf 4200 anstatt 3333.

PPS: das war kein rumstressen, aber bin atm bissle angepippiet wegen dem AMD MSI contest auf hwbot. hab nach freigabe der dritten stage schon die score gehabt (und wäre somit erster gewesen), allerdings konnte ich kein verification link posten, weil meine vantage version zu alt war. nach dem update auf 1.0.2 habe ich score bisher nicht wieder erreicht und das nach guten 18 stunden benchen (ich komme nach hause und benche von ca. 17 uhr bis 23 uhr und das seit montag  )


----------



## roheed (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> dass die demo und auch der beta leak keine neuen maßstäbe setzten, war doch im voraus klar.



Und woher soll ich das wissen ?! Alle schwärmen bloß von der Demo und dann das selbst gesehene war recht ernüchternd^^
Und relativ klein ist auch gut, 1.6gb für 2 maps ist alles nur nicht klein. Ich bezweifle ja (fast) gar nicht das der release besser sein wird. 
Hab ja auch extra betont das ich nur über die demo gemault hab^^


----------



## Stingray93 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mal wieder was von mir,
hab mir mal meinen eigenen "kleinen" Benchmark erstellt.
Ich wollte einfach mal wissen, wie lange mein PC brauch um eine gewissen Anzahl von Programmen zu starten.
Ich war echt erstaunt.
Hier mal die Liste der Programme:


> start "" "%windir%\system32\calc.exe"
> start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Minefield\firefox.exe"
> start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winamp.exe"
> start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Opera\opera.exe"
> ...




Also nicht gerade weniger!
Das Ergebnis war: 9 Sekunden!
(Video aufgenommen mit Fraps, kann ich leider nicht uploaden...da die Aufkösung von 5760x1080 von Youtube nicht akzeptiert wird )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Klingt nicht schlecht wäre nur schön wenn du das Ganze noch mit einer HDD getestet hättest dann hätte man einen guten Vergleich.


----------



## PontifexM (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir,
> hab mir mal meinen eigenen "kleinen" Benchmark erstellt.
> Ich wollte einfach mal wissen, wie lange mein PC brauch um eine gewissen Anzahl von Programmen zu starten.
> Ich war echt erstaunt.
> ...


 
kann man auch in ein anderes format quetschen . . .


----------



## roheed (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@stingray*
Thx für deinen Beitrag...deine erfahrung deckt sich auch mit meinen.
Habe es in form eines Videos und in einer Tabelle auf der Startseite eingetragen falls du noch nicht drüber gestolpert bist


----------



## Vaykir (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Und woher soll ich das wissen ?! Alle schwärmen bloß von der Demo und dann das selbst gesehene war recht ernüchternd^^
> Und relativ klein ist auch gut, 1.6gb für 2 maps ist alles nur nicht klein. Ich bezweifle ja (fast) gar nicht das der release besser sein wird.
> Hab ja auch extra betont das ich nur über die demo gemault hab^^


 
also 1,6gb sind für ne demo der heutigen maßstäbe wenig. dragon age 2 hatte bzw hat 1,9gb und da spielt man auch nicht sehr lange.

btw. hat crytek wohl verlauten lassen, dass crysis 2 zum release *KEIN* dx11 modus haben wird, sondern mit nem patch nachgeliefert werden soll. das nenne ich mal blöd


----------



## roheed (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja die 300mb mehr reißen es dann schon noch raus 
Das mit dem DX11 hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber nugut das find ich jetzt nicht das schlimmste


----------



## powermaus (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin Moin Gemeinde

Plextor gibt die Verfügbarkeit seiner ersten SSDs, der M2S-Serie, in Europa bekannt. Die ersten Solid-State-Drives von Plextor werden in der DACH-Region erhältlich sein, im Laufe des Monats wird es die Geräte auch in anderen europäischen Ländern geben.

Letzten Monat gewährte Plextor erste Einblicke in seine neue "M2S-Serie ". Plextor ist damit einer der ersten Anbieter von SSDs mit dem neuen SATA-6-GB/s Interface. Die SSDs sind mit dem "Marvell 88SS9174 Control Chip" ausgestattet. Dieser ist, laut Plextor, zur Zeit der fortschrittlichste Control-Chip auf dem Markt und findet sogar in zentralen Prozessoren Anwendung. Der integrierte Marvell-88SS9174-Controllerchip bietet 128 MByte DDR3-Cache und TRIM-Support. An Speicherkapazitäten stehen 64, 128 und 256 GByte zur Auswahl. Die Geschwindigkeiten variieren je nach Modell: Die Datenraten des 64-GByte-Modells beziffert Plextor mit 370 MByte/s beim Lese- und 110 MByte/s beim Schreibzugriff. Das 128-GByte-Modell liest mit 420 MByte/s und schreibt mit 210 MByte/s. Das 256-GByte-Modell erreicht Leseraten bis zu 480 MByte/s und Schreibraten bis zu 330 MByte/s. Plextor gewährt drei Jahre Garantie auf die SSDs und legt eine "Acronis True Image"-Lizenz bei.

Aufgrund der,laut Plextor, starken Marktposition von des bekannten Online-Versandhändlers Alternate beim Vertrieb sowohl von Plextor-Produkten wie auch von SSDs setzt Plextor beim Einstieg in den SSD-Endkundenmarkt zunächst ausschließlich auf den bekannten E-Shop. Die Preise:

Plextor PX-64M2S 2,5" SSD 64 GB: 169,90 Euro
Plextor PX-128M2S 2,5" SSD 128 GB: 299,00 Euro
Plextor PX-256M2S 2,5" SSD 256 GB: 589,00 Euro
Neue SSDs "Plextor M2S-Serie" - pcmagazin - Magnus.de


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Die sind nicht viel schneller als die SF SSD's teilweise auch langsamer und dabei erheblich teurer, mal sehen wie die User drauf reagieren.


----------



## roheed (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@Powermaus*

grad wo ich sagen wollte, dein text klingt als ob er irgendwo her rein kopiert wurde hast ja doch noch die Quelle angegeben^^
Pls passt darauf auf, nicht zum "g*ttenberg" zu werden 

Davon abgesehen sind die Preise recht hoch und beim ständigen gejammer über die sonst schon so hohen Preise für SSD macht die sache auch nicht besser.


----------



## Schmücker (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

300 EURO für 128GB?????
Ganz bestimmt nicht!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Lass mich in Ruhe habe vor einem halben Jahr für die Corsair Force 120GB 299€ bezahlt. Ich mein der Preis wäre ja angebracht wenn sie extrem schneller wären was sie aber nicht sind, nur auf dem Papier.


----------



## roheed (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und ich bleib auch bei meiner Meinung, SSD müssen größer und/oder Billiger werden und nicht im reinen seq. "schneller" was eh kaum nutzbar ist als OS Platte.
Die nächste SSD als Gamer platte werde ich mir holen, wenn zb. 256gb für unter 200 € bekommst. Aber wie es aussieht werd ma darauf noch nen ganzes Stück warten müssen


----------



## _chris_ (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab mal kurz ne Frage:
Kann ich einfach Daten von der SSD löschen oder muss ich immer die ganze SSD formatieren?

MfG _chris_


----------



## PontifexM (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

soweit ich informiert bin ,auf werkseinstellung zurücksetzten . . .nix löschen /formartieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz ne Frage:
> Kann ich einfach Daten von der SSD löschen oder muss ich immer die ganze SSD formatieren?
> 
> MfG _chris_


 
 Ja klar kannst du Daten einfach von der SSD löschen genau so wie du es von einer HDD Platte gewöhnt bist.


----------



## Razer83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tag zusammen 
ich habe auch endlich ne ssd die corsair F120.
jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob die werte ok sind, da ihr bestimmt mehr plan davon habt.


----------



## Vaykir (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Joar ich denke die werte sehen ganz gut aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jep alles perfekt bei dir, habe auch eine Corsair Force 120GB, super SSD!


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@razer*
Hi, 
wie schon meine Vorredner vaykir und hulk gesagt haben, sind deine werte soweit Top
Aber viel wichtiger, wie geil fühlt sich die SSD an?!^^


----------



## _Hendi_ (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So Leute, ich weiß nich ob ihr euch noch an mich erinnert aber ich habe ja meine OCZ Vertex 2 60GB wieder umgetauscht. Nach gut einer Woche kam jetzt endlich meine Crucial C300 64GB und ich muss sagen, ich bin überglücklich. Es fühlt sich nochmal deutlich schneller an und ich denke die Benchmark Ergebnisse sind auch ganz gut  das erste ist mit dem Windows AHCI Treiber, das zweite mit dem von AMD:

neeeein ich find meine Ergebnisse nicht mehr  das waren Traumwerte  ohne AMD Treiber warens 512 und mit 602 im AS SSD Benchmark. da war das System noch ganz frisch und nichts außer Windows drauf. Habe jetzt nochmal ein Benchmark gemacht und komme auf immerhin 523 Punkte denke mal das ist auch ganz in Ordnung oder was sagt ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mit 600 Punkten hättest die schnellste 64gb C300 im test gehabt  quelle: mein anderer thread (in dem du dein ergebniss auch posten kannst wenn du willst  )

Deine werte sind super und Hauptsache du bist jetzt zufriedener als mit der Vertex 2^^
BTW, wie es aussieht kann jetzt SSDlife auch die crucial erkennen nur schreiben diese den Read/Write Durchsatz der SSD nicht in den SMART wie es SF SSD zb tun.


----------



## Razer83 (7. März 2011)

Wie sie sich anfühlt weis ich nicht , hatte sie nur kurz in der Hand das Ding musste gleich eingebaut werden. ^^ 
Danke für eure antworten!!!

Jetzt hab ich nur noch ne kleine Frage, wie ist es mit prog. Wie tune up darf man sowas laufen lassen wenn ne SSD drin ist


----------



## _Hendi_ (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dann war das wohl eher Zufall aber alder isch schwör  echt zu schade, das ich das beim Einrichten übern Server gelöscht habe. Hatte sogar schon probiert das Widerherzustellen aber das is ja aussichtslos...
Jap ich bin jetzt super zufrieden und kann nun eeeendlich auch meine SSD genießen


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Wie sie sich anfühlt weis ich nicht , hatte sie nur kurz in der Hand das Ding musste gleich eingebaut werden


Gleich eingebaut echt?! Ich hab sie erst mal paar stunden gestreichelt...und dazu dauernd gesagt...."meeiiinnnnnnn schaaaaaaaatz" 

dann will ich mal anderes fragen, wie ist die Performance den so im alltag?^^



> Jetzt hab ich nur noch ne kleine Frage, wie ist es mit prog. Wie tune up darf man sowas laufen lassen wenn ne SSD drin ist


Normal schon...nur defragmentieren solltest halt das gute teil nicht mehr. Bringt auch rein gar keinen vorteil mehr bei SSD



> Jap ich bin jetzt super zufrieden und kann nun eeeendlich auch meine SSD genießen


Jo Genies es solange du dich noch nicht dran gewöhnt hast...geht nämlich leider viel zu schnell XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich finds immer besonders witzig wenn man bei Freunden ist die keine SSD haben am Anfang denkt man oft das de PC hängt weil man nicht weiter klicken kann. Schon alleine die Systemsteuerung zu öffnen dauert um einiges länger oder gar Programme und Funktionen ohne SSD wirst du da fast verrückt.


----------



## Razer83 (7. März 2011)

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ewig gebraucht hab bis ich endlich Win7 drauf hatte. Hab se noch gar Net richtig testen können. Bzw. Hab noch keine prog. Drauf das kommt jetzt alles. Freu ^^


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@hendi 
schau mir grad dein tagebuch und YT videos an ... wohl doch keine Corsair force geworden, wa?


----------



## mojoxy (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Razer83 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich nur noch ne kleine Frage, wie ist es mit prog. Wie tune up darf man sowas laufen lassen wenn ne SSD drin ist


Ich wäre ganz vorsichtig mit diesen verschlimmbesserungs Programmen. Viele erkennen eine SSD nicht korrekt und fangen munter an drauf los zu defragmentieren! Sicher lässt sich das auch manuell ausschalten, jedoch welchen Vorteil hast Du denn durch das Programm? Meinst Du wirklich, dass macht Deinen PC schneller?

Bei mir kommen solche Tools niemals ins Haus. Dein PC ist zu langsam und Du weißt voran es liegt? Dann fixe es manuell. Du hast keine Ahnung von der Materie? Dann lass jemanden ran der sich auskennt! Dein PC ist einfach zu langsam? Dann wird es Zeit über ein Upgrade nachzudenken.

Eine SSD hast Du ja mittlerweile, also frage ich mich schon, was denn noch so langsam seien soll?


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das einzigste ver-schlimmbesserungsprogramm das ich noch auf mein Windows loslasse ist CCleaner...Aber selbst das hat schon hin und wieder mehr kaputt gemacht als es genützt hätte^^


----------



## _Hendi_ (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @hendi
> schau mir grad dein tagebuch und YT videos an ... wohl doch keine Corsair force geworden, wa?


 
Stimmt  da wollte ich noch die Corsair aber naja man ändert seine meinung doch hin und wieder 

Also ich glaube, das ich meien SSD immer zu schätzen wissen werde, da ich noch ein Notebook, Server und Arbeits-PC habe und da schläft man fast vor ein weil alles so lange dauert nicht zu vergessen die PCs in der Schule


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mir ist persönlich aufgefallen, dass einem immer genau das stört worauf man gerade wert legt bzw. drauf achtet...
Ist es die Lautstärke --> nervt schon das surren des Monitors oder die gute alte 7,2k hdd
ist es die Geschwindigkeit wie schnell etwas aufgeht dann die langsamen hdd usw usw usw...
Hab mittlerweile auch mit meinem Geschäftslaptop wieder Frieden geschlossen. 
Klar nervt es hin und wieder wenn man auf firefox klickt und erstmal 15s ins land gehen 
aber nuja im großen und ganzen -wayne interessierts -  (mittlerweile) ^^

So isch es halt leider, man gewöhnt sich viel zu schnell, egal wie hammer super geil es noch anfangs war


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Komplett OT, aber ihr kennt mich ja ....mein thread mein spamm 

Hab mir heut den Laserdrucker Samsung ML-1660 bestellt...Bin schon leicht gespannt was ich mir da fürn m**** zusammengekauft habe 
Normal schau ich ja erst immer 5 millionen testberichte und benches an, nur am ende noch verunsicherter zu sein als zuvor. Diesmal hab ich 
es relativ "spontan" gekauft. Zur Auswahl stand noch der HP 1102 aber der war etwas teurer und das schwarz vom Samsung passt mehr zum Rest.

Der Grund warum ich mir einen Laser gekauft habe ist nicht der, dass ich so wahnsinnig viel Drucke sondern genau das Gegenteil!
Ich brauch den nur 3-4 mal im *JAHR *und so selten wie ich drucke warn die tintenpatronen immer eingetrocknet oder leer.
Drucker wird angemacht, eine seite gedruckt und dann wieder aus...aber das so selten das die patronen nach gefühlten 20 seiten 
immer schon leer wahren wegen dem Reinigungsmodus. Und das ging/geht mir langsam aber sicher auf den kecks...
Immer wenn man drucken wollte hab ich erstmal tinte nachfüllen müssen! Im schwamm/boden vom Canon muss ja Langsam ne kleine
goldgrubbe sein in form von Tinte XD dazu kommt noch die Unverschämtheit der Druckerhersteller, für win7 64bit keine treiber zur verfügung zu stellen!!!!

Naja ich denke und hoffe mit nem Laser fallen alle diese Probs unter dem tisch. Zudem reicht die erste kartusche für ca. 700 seiten.
Und das dürfte mir ca. 10 jahre reichen  Bin echt gespannt ob meine rechnung aufgeht oder der Toner auch "eintrocknen" kann bzw.
zusammenbabt über die jahre.


Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit diesem sch**** schwamm im Druckerboden?! Ich ja...wußte es nicht das es sowas überhaupt
gibt und als ich mal nen Drucker von verwandten rumgetragen habe ist mir die ganze soße über die hände und auf den Teppich ausgelaufen! 
Das war vlt mal ne sauerrei


----------



## Razer83 (7. März 2011)

Durch die install. Action kommen bei mir immer mehr fragen 
Ich weis das es eigentlich nicht hier her gehört aber vllt. Hilft ja doch jemand.
Wenn ich steam auf die SSD install. Müssen dann auch die Spiele da drauf oder kann ich die steam Spiele auch auf die Hdd installieren und trotzdem mit steam öffnen 
Hoffe man versteh was ich meine


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Vor diesem problem stand ich leider mit Steam auch...mir ist nicht bekannt das man die spiele wo anderes installieren kann als Steam ansich.
Nach vielem "grummeln" hab ich halt Steam notgedrungen doch auf die HDD installiert. Wenn jemand weiß wie man Steam vom "games" Ordner trennen kann 
wäre ich auch sehr dankbar


----------



## Razer83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hab da was gefunden nur ich versteh so gut wie nix
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7710-TDLC-0426


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also wenn mich mein englisch nicht vollkommen im Stich lässt, ist das nur ne anleitung wie man das ganze "steam" verschiebt. Die spiele bleiben aber weiterhin an den Steam Ordner gebunden. 
Ich hab auch mal probiert den Steamapps ordner zu verschieben, darauf hin ging gar kein game mehr XD


----------



## Razer83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

sind das nicht 2 verschiedene sachen erst wie man den steamapps ordner wo anders hin inswie gesagt ich versteh kaum was tall. und unten dann wie man das gesamte steam verschiebt


----------



## roheed (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> During the installation of Steam, you have the option to install Steam to a location other than the default. Since Steam relies on the game files residing in the SteamApps folder, your game files will go to whatever folder you have Steam installed in. The game files must be in the SteamApps folder in order to function.



Freischnauze Übersetzt :

während der installation haben sie die möglichkeit den speicherort von steam auszuwählen. Alle spiele werden ab dahin dort installiert wo auch steam hockt. Die spiele müssen sich im steamapps ordner befinden um richtig zu funktionieren! 

Auf gut deutsch, dort wo man Steam installiert werden auch die Spiele installiert (im unterordner). Ich hab Steam auf die HDD gemacht und alle Games werden fleißig dort reininstalliert. 
Mach dich aber nicht verückt, da der speicherplatzt der SSD für alle Steamgames eh nicht reicht würd ich es auf die HDD machen. Der geschwindigkeitsschub/bremse ist vertretbar.


----------



## mojoxy (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Steam muss auf der Platte installiert werden, auf der dann auch die Steam-Spiele kommen. Eine Trennung der Ordner ist nicht möglich!


----------



## Seven (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Moin,

ich hab heute mal mit Crystal Disk Info die werte meiner SSD ausgelesen. Eigendlich nur um zu sehen welche Temperatur die SSD hat. 
Allerdinhs beunruigt mich der Wert unter "Zustand". 69%!

Wird der nur falsch ausgelesen oder muss ich das Ding in die Garantie geben?

Edit: So ich hab nochmal nen CDM Benchmark gemacht. Die Schreibwerte sind um ca 50 MB/s gesunken (hab ihn 3 mal gemacht). Ich hatte gestern ne Bluescreen welle der mit dem "Kernel_inpage_Error" begann. Kann es sein, dass meine SSD einen Weck hat. Das BIOS ist die aktuellste Version, ich habe Sata-Kabel und Sata-Port gewechselt. Auch AHCI ist im BIOS aktiviert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Das wird nur von SMART falsch ausgelesen, schau mal ob es bei AData eine neue FW für deine SSD gibt. Bei Corsair hat man das schon vor Monaten gefixt.


----------



## roheed (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> ich hab heute mal mit Crystal Disk Info die werte meiner SSD ausgelesen. Eigendlich nur um zu sehen welche Temperatur die SSD hat.
> Allerdinhs beunruigt mich der Wert unter "Zustand". 69%!


Ist nur ein auslesefehler im "SMART" sollte eigentlich schon gefixt worden sein mit einer neuen FW
BZW CDI kommt einfach noch nicht klar mit der neuen SSD (falls es keine SF SSD sein sollte)



> Die Schreibwerte sind um ca 50 MB/s gesunken


Ist leider normal



> Ich hatte gestern ne Bluescreen welle der mit dem "Kernel_inpage_Error" begann


eher Zufall, kann aber natürlich auch an der SSD liegen. Auszuschließen will ich es nicht


----------



## Seven (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das wird nur von SMART falsch ausgelesen, schau mal ob es bei AData eine neue FW für deine SSD gibt. Bei Corsair hat man das schon vor Monaten gefixt.


 


roheed schrieb:


> Ist nur ein auslesefehler im "SMART" sollte eigentlich schon gefixt worden sein mit einer neuen FW
> BZW CDI kommt einfach noch nicht klar mit der neuen SSD (falls es keine SF SSD sein sollte)



Gut das beruigt mich.  Auf der ADATA Page gibt es zwar das FW-Update-Tool zum Download aber die FW selbst wird nicht angeboten. Mal sehen ob da noch was kommt. Ich hab ne S599, also ne SSD mit SF-Chip.



> Ist leider normal


Wiso? Könntest du mir das vielleicht erklären oder einen Link geben? Muss ich damit rechnen, dass es noch "schlimmer" wird?



> eher Zufall, kann aber natürlich auch an der SSD liegen. Auszuschließen will ich es nicht


Mal sehen. Hab das Sata-Kabel und den Sata-Port gewechselt und bis jetzt gehts. Mal sehen ob es so bleibt.


----------



## roheed (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Mal sehen. Hab das Sata-Kabel und den Sata-Port gewechselt und bis jetzt gehts. Mal sehen ob es so bleibt.


wärst nicht der erste der über die SSD flucht und am ende ist es dann doch das kabel gewesen XD



> Wiso? Könntest du mir das vielleicht erklären oder einen Link geben? Muss ich damit rechnen, dass es noch "schlimmer" wird?


Jop es kann theoretisch noch ne stufe runter gehen aber mit mehr (ähm weniger^^) als 80mb/s schreiben musst nicht mehr rechnen. 
Idr bleibt die ssd jetzt auf dem wert....der grund für wissen wir heutzutage noch nicht 
es gibt 2 Theorien :

1. Die SSD drosselt den schreibspeed um sich selber zu schützten! stichword writethrotteling (ist auch von Sandforce dokumentiert)
2. Wenn die SSD einmal voll war, sprich keine "sauberen" zellen mehr zur verfügung stehen bricht der speed ein, weil die SSD erst den inhalt 
auslesen muss, den "müll" aussortieren und dann wird wieder reingeschrieben mit dem neuen Inhalt. Read-Edit-Write zyklus im Fachjargon genannt^^
das sollte eigentlich vom TRIM befehl schon im hintergrund passieren, tuts aber bekannter weise nicht bei den SF SSD zuliebe der Haltbarkeit

so das war die XXS Erklärung hierzu^^


----------



## Seven (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Schöne erklärung! Danke.


----------



## roheed (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kein ding, hab ja jetzt schon monate lange Routine drin  
Also mach dich nicht verrückt, ist halt so ne eigenart der SF SSD und man kann ansich nichts dagegen tun ...außer sie zurücksetzten. 
Aber die werte brechen so schnell wieder ein, dass es sich eh nicht lohnt mMn

*EDIT*:
falls nicht schon geschehen, kannst auch mal auf der startseite den punkt "*10. Besonderheiten der Sandforce SSD's"  *reinziehen. 
Hat zwar relativ wenig mit deinem problem zu tun aber um etwas mehr von seiner SSD zu erfahren lohnt es sich allemal ^^ (find ich zumindest ^^)


----------



## Seven (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo werd ich mal machen. Lohnen tut es sich bestimmt.


----------



## Vaykir (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wir brauchen mal neue SSDs für neuen Gesprächsstoff.
Man kommt sich hier fast überflüssig vor


----------



## _Hendi_ (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Na wenn du dir schon überflüssig vorkommst sctell ich mal ne Frage   :

Warum erreiche ich so viel weniger Punkte im Benchmark, wenn ich Prefetch und Superfecht ausschalte? Sprich 475 statt 526


----------



## roheed (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja auf gehts vaykir, da bin ich mal gespannt auf deine antwort  Ich weiß es nämlich nicht 
Ich denke nicht das es damit zusammenhängt...hast es wieder angemacht und die punkte sind wieder hoch?!


----------



## Bu11et (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey Leuts. Hab grad ein Angebot gefunden, wo ich kaum wiederstehen kann . 

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

Wollt mal fragen, ob die Plate bei mir funzen würde? Habe ein EVGA X58 SLI LE Board. Muss mal nachschauen, ob das Teil SATA 3 hat. Aber das Teil ist ja abwärtskompatible oder? (Ja ich weiß die volle Leistung ist da nicht drinn)


----------



## Verminaard (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Jefim schrieb:


> Hey Leuts. Hab grad ein Angebot gefunden, wo ich kaum wiederstehen kann .
> 
> ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!
> 
> Wollt mal fragen, ob die Plate bei mir funzen würde? Habe ein EVGA X58 SLI LE Board. Muss mal nachschauen, ob das Teil SATA 3 hat. Aber das Teil ist ja abwärtskompatible oder? (Ja ich weiß die volle Leistung ist da nicht drinn)


 
Gegenanbgebot  

wobei mir dieser Shop gar nichts sagt...


----------



## Bu11et (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Oha das ist wirklich ein Schnäpchen . Aber bei solchen Noname shops bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. 

Jedenfals wollte ich wissen wie weit sich der Kauf für mich lohnen würde.

€dit:Was wäre den mit SATA II möglich? Sprich Lesse/Schreibratte?


----------



## _Hendi_ (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> ja auf gehts vaykir, da bin ich mal gespannt auf deine antwort  Ich weiß es nämlich nicht
> Ich denke nicht das es damit zusammenhängt...hast es wieder angemacht und die punkte sind wieder hoch?!




Jap erst hatte ich es an. Damit habe ich meine 526 Punkte erreicht.
Dann ahbe ich es nach der Anleitung des anderen SSD Trehads ausgestellt und nochmal gebencht weil ich gehofft hatte, mehr Punkte zu kriegen aber Pustekuchen  Dann wollte ichs wirklich wissen udn ahbe alles wieder so rückgängig gemacht und zwischendurch imemr wieder gebencht bis nur noch Prefetch und Superfetch übrig geblieben sind. Es hatte sich kaum was an der niedrigen Punktzahl geändert, erst als ich beide wieder aktiviert habe kam ich wieder ca. auf meinen alten Wert. Das war mir bei der OCZ schon aufgefallena ber ich hatte mir nichts dabei gedacht  Und jetzt würde mich doch mal interessieren, woran das liegt 

EDIT: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ich komm mir hier grad leicht verarscht vor  Jetzt versuche ich doch wirklich das nochmal wie gestern zu machen und komm genau zu dem entgegengesetzten Ergebniss  Von was wird der AS SSD Benchmark eigentlich beeinflusst? Ich habe gerade nochmal meinen Rekord gebrochen (jedenfalls den, für den ich auch einen Beweis habe  ) und 538 Punkte erreicht bei asugeschaltetem Superfetch und Prefetch. Also entweder war das jetzt alles nur Zufall oder ich habe mich beide mal getäuscht oder das ist richtig oder das was ich vorhin geschrieben habe ist richtig   
 Zum Beweis natürlich noch zwei Bildlein^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schottenland is kein shop, sondern nen preisvergleich.


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich glaube er meinte den günstigsten Shop der da gelistet wurde...


----------



## roheed (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> €dit:Was wäre den mit SATA II möglich? Sprich Lesse/Schreibratte?


Knapp 300 mb/s brutto im read...sollte mehr als dicke reichen. Aber klar wenn schon Vertex 3 dann auch gleich Sata III pls



> Von was wird der AS SSD Benchmark eigentlich beeinflusst?


In erster linie was noch auf der SSD rumschreibst während dem Benchen. Und das kann eine Ganze menge sein XD
Außerdem hängt es mit der CPU Auslastung zusammen...Der Punktestand von AS SSD tool wird am meisten vom 64 thread wert beeinflusst. 
Je höher dieser ausfällt, desto mehr punkte! jo wie gesagt, Prefetch und co hat normal nichts damit zu tun. Ich würde es eher in die rubrik -->zufall einordnen


----------



## roheed (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

BTW, wir haben hier ein prominenten User im Boot 

Auch hier nochmal einen herzlichen Glückwunsch @ _Hendi_ für sein öffentlich präsentierten Casemod   

Das Schwarze mit der blonden Seele: Sehenswertes PC-Gehäuse im Eigenbau - tagebuch, casecon


----------



## _Hendi_ (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> In erster linie was noch auf der SSD rumschreibst während dem Benchen. Und das kann eine Ganze menge sein XD
> Außerdem hängt es mit der CPU Auslastung zusammen...Der Punktestand von AS SSD tool wird am meisten vom 64 thread wert beeinflusst.
> Je höher dieser ausfällt, desto mehr punkte! jo wie gesagt, Prefetch und co hat normal nichts damit zu tun. Ich würde es eher in die rubrik -->zufall einordnen


 
Das is interessant zu wissen mal schauen, vielleicht lässt sich ja da noch bisschen was machen  Aber ich will jetzt auch erstmal nicht zu viel benchen, das is ja uch nicht so optimal für meine geliebte SSD 

BTW danke für die Werbung


----------



## sevi (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi, nachdem ich meine Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB endlich eingebaut hab. Hab ich Windows installiert. Irgendein Treiber hat mir aber immer wieder Windows gleich nach der Installation zerschossen. Also hab ichs an 2 Tagen ca. 7 mal neu installiert bis ich dann endlich den Übeltäter gefunden hab . Natürlich hab ich auch gleich gebencht. Die SSD ist an einen Sata III Port angeschlossen. 
Sind meine Werte so in Ordnung?? Hab ich mir durch das 7 malige neuinstallieren evtl. schon meine SSD halb zerstört?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was war es denn, das dein Windows zerschossen hat? Vielleicht erspart das dem ein oder anderen ähnliche Probleme


----------



## HeinzNeu (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo Freunde,
über's Wochenende habe ich mir mit dem Tool "Spacesniffer" mal die genaue Belegung der W 7-Partition angeschaut. Danach wäre eine 256er SSD noch ausreichend. 
Insbesondere die Steam-Dateien könnte ich ja mit Arcronis spiegeln
Die Frage ist, welche ? Crucial Real C300 (soll so ne Art Freeze-Bug haben) oder Intel ? 

Wo schließe ich sie am besten an ?
An die GSATA_3, GSATA_2 oder SATA_2 ? 
Beim SATA_2 hängt sie am ICH10R-, beim GSATA_2 am Gigabyte- und beim GSATA_3 am Marvell-Controller. 

Eine 120er müsste an den SATA_2-Anschluss (ICH10R). Doch gilt dies auch für eine 256er ? 
__________________


----------



## sevi (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



neo3 schrieb:


> Was war es denn, das dein Windows zerschossen hat? Vielleicht erspart das dem ein oder anderen ähnliche Probleme


 
War ein Treiber von so einem Wlan Stick.Weiß grad nich,wie er heißt .


----------



## thom_cat (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

deine werte sind übgigens völlig ok.


----------



## sevi (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und das 7-malige Neuinstallieren macht der SSD jetzt auch nicht viel??


----------



## _Hendi_ (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jap Werte sind alle im grünene Bereich  Und ich denke nicht das das 7 malige Neuinstallieren viel gemacht hat. Da müsstest du das schon jeden Tag machen^^


----------



## sevi (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Gut danke. Nee also ich setz mich garantiert nicht jeden Tag 3 stunden hin, um Windows neu zu installieren. Dann kauf ich mir lieber nen neuen Wlan Stick


----------



## roheed (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@sevi*
1. deine werte sind im Grünen Bereich und weiter nicht auffällig
2. Nein 7 mal Windows drauf machen zerstört deine SSD noch nicht
Als kleiner Richtwert kannst du folgende Rechnung machen

Größe der SSD in GB * 5 000 = Schreibleistung der SSD bis zu ihrem voraussichtlichen Zerstörung. 
[ normal kann man sogar mal  10 000... rechnen aber sicher ist sicher  ]

*@Heinzneu*
Ich würd mir eine Crucial holen und diese dann an SATA 3 hängen. die Gsata ports sind mit der SSD total überfordert (selbstversuch)


----------



## sevi (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit vielen Benchmarks aus?? Leidet darunter die SSD Haltbarkeit?


----------



## guna7 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Da hab ich doch heute Morgen glatt den falschen Thread erwischt. Wollte doch in roheed's Thread posten. Hatte da auch noch den Fehler begangen, dass ich ein OC Profil geladen hatte, bei dem AHCI aus war. Nun hab ich das berichtigt.

Kurz nach Weihnachten habe ich meine SSD eingebaut und gebencht. Nun, nach etwa 2,5 Monaten hab ich das Gleiche noch mal gemacht und feststellen müssen, dass die Werte gesunken sind. Ist das trotzdem noch O.K.?

Links der Bench von heute, rechts der kurz nach der Neuinstallation.


----------



## thom_cat (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ sevi

ja das schadet, da es sich hierbei auch um hohe schreibleistungen für den flash handelt.
also weniger benchen und mehr normal nutzen bitte 

@ guna7

hast du ein hohes schreibaufkommen auf deiner ssd?


----------



## guna7 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Keine Ahnung.  Nutze die eigentlich ganz normal als Systemplatte.


----------



## thom_cat (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ok... die seq schreibleistung könnte durchaus höher sein, aber es ist bei den sandforce auch nicht ungewöhnlich, dass es in dm bereich liegt wie bei dir.


----------



## guna7 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ist hier nicht auch lesen wichtiger?


----------



## roheed (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@sevi*
Jo benchen verbraucht kurz mal locker 10 gb write von der SSD lebensdauer. Aber verrückt machen braucht man sich denoch bei weitem nicht.
Die ssd sind nicht (mehr) so empfindlich wie im allgemeinen angenommen wird. nochmal 60gb * 5 000 = 300 TB bis sie hopps geht!
Ich hab jetzt nach mehr als einem halben jahr intensivster Nutzung grad mal 1.7 TB geschaft...bleiben mir also noch mehr als 298 TB übrig 

*@Guna7*
Redest du grad von deinen schreibwerten?! Das ist das normalste auf der welt das die schreibwerte der SF SSD einbrechen. 
Und dazu brauchst nicht mal drei monate...selbst eine woche kann da schon reihen. Somit alles in bester Ordnung bei dir.
Und wie du schon sagtest, ist der Read eh viel wichtiger


----------



## thom_cat (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bei einem systemlaufwerk sind die lesewerte auch wichtiger, das stimmt.


----------



## guna7 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke euch, da bin ich ja beruhigt. Im täglichen Einsatz habe ich auch noch nichts davon bemerkt.


----------



## roheed (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich find grad meinen beitrag nicht mehr wo ich dein "problem" auch mal dokumentiert habe...
aber auf der startseite unter "10. Besonderheiten der Sandforce SSD's" habe ich das thema mal angeschnitten. 

Also die schreibwerte brechen idr einnmalig um 50% ein, bleiben dann aber auf dem level und werden nicht schlechter.


----------



## thom_cat (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

im alltag unterscheiden sich die meisten ssds sowieso nur sehr gering.

habe jetzt 3 verschiedene controller getestet und könnte sicher an den rechnern nicht unterscheiden was wo eingebaut ist.


----------



## roheed (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Leut....so geht es nicht weiter....wir müssen was tun 

Nach 5 000 Klicks Vorsprung zu Elementardrachen seinem Thread sind wir mittlerweile 5 000 Klicks dahinter 
(das jahr Vorsprung inkl. 100 000 Klicks mal abgezogen)

Irgendwelche Vorschläge wie wir den Vorsprung wieder einschmelzen ?


----------



## sevi (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit nem Virenscanner und der SSD aus?? So wie ich das seh, lesen die doch nur, also kann ich den doch rein theoretisch 5 mal am Tag laufen lassen, ohne das es groß was machen sollte?


----------



## roheed (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo so isch es  Wenn dir danach ist kannst du den Virenscanner mehrfach am tag drüber rennen lassen. Ob das wiederum rein von der sachslage sinn macht ist mal dahingestellt


----------



## mojoxy (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Nach 5 000 Klicks Vorsprung zu Elementardrachen seinem Thread sind wir mittlerweile 5 000 Klicks dahinter


Und er tut es wieder...


----------



## roheed (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was tut er wieder ?! ich oder mein thread?  dann weiß ich schon was du meinst 

EDIT: 
lol was ist eigentlich mit OCZ los?! Wollen die sich vollends ruinieren?!
Aktuelle Meldung--> OCZ übernimmt SSD-Controller-Entwickler Indilinx

quelle:
http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...ebernimmt-ssd-controller-entwickler-indilinx/


----------



## KaitoKid (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, ich finde diesen Schritt einigermaßen sinnvoll.
Hätten aber lieber SandForce kaufen sollen....
oder gleich noch Seagate, um die Hybridfestplatten voran zu treiben


----------



## roheed (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo sandforce hätte mir sogar noch sinn gemacht. Aber indilinx hat grad doch ein wenig arg den faden verloren hab ich das Gefühl. 
Zur zeit sind Sandforce, Intel und Marvel/Crucial/jmicron die marktbeherrschenden Controller Entwickler. 

Naja sagen wir es mal so, seagate kauft wenn dann schon OCZ aus der Portokasse  
Seagate hat ein ganz anderes gewicht als der recht kleine fisch (im verhältniss) OCZ.
Sonst erleben wir das gleiche wie bei porsche die sich an Volkswagen "verhoben" haben


----------



## mojoxy (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> was tut er wieder ?! ich oder mein thread?  dann weiß ich schon was du meinst


Ich meinte eigentlich deinen grammatikalischen Ausrutscher... Dativ und Genitiv... Klingelts? Ist mir in letzter Zeit einfach nur sehr oft bei deinen Posts aufgefallen 

@Topic: Naja mal schaun was OCZ auf Indilinx macht. Vielleicht bringen sie so sogar einen weiteren konkurrenzfähigen Controller auf den Markt. Zuletzt konnte der mich nämlich nicht mehr richtig überzeugen. Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt.


----------



## roheed (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

puh und ich dachte schon es sei was schlimmes  
Ne die deutsche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung gehören definitiv nicht zu meinen stärken 

btw, erwarte jetzt bitte nicht von mir, dass ich den unterschied zwischen "Dativ und Genitiv" kenne, traurig aber wahr


----------



## Vaykir (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

den unterschied kenn ich auch net. also genital kenn ich wohl.... aber wir sind hier net im "ab 18" forum 

aber ich glaube das is in etwa so:

dativ: "dem fritz seine mudda is schwanga"
genitiv: "des fritzens schwester steht auf frauen"

hihi


----------



## roheed (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Und was lernen wir daraus? Das Fritz seine Mutter schwanger ist und seine Schwester lesbisch ...Aber was ist dann Fritz? Doch nicht etwa der V**...ähm ne lassen wir das lieber XD


----------



## mojoxy (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja ihr kennt doch sicher den Spruch: "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod!"


----------



## tobi1111 (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo

Ich habe hier schonmal was gepostet und da wurde mir für meine Crucial RealSSD C300 256GB
der Sata 2 anschluss geraten. 
Wie ich hier lese soll die jetzt auch an einem Sata 3 vernünftig tun.
Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
TOP THREAD


----------



## roheed (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Naja ihr kennt doch sicher den Spruch: "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod!


Lol doch der spruch ist mir auch noch aus der schulzeit hängen geblieben, kapiert habe ich ihn allerdings bis heut nicht 
Naja was soll's, habs auch so zu etwas gebracht im Leben  Und keine Sorge, Deutschlehrer werde ich auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht anstreben XD




> TOP THREAD


Danke 

Ähm, kommt auf dein Board an...hast du ne Sandy Bridge dann Sata 3,
in fast allen anderen fällen ist die performance laut
hulk und vaykir an Sata 2 besser gewesen.


----------



## tobi1111 (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke 

Habe aber kein Sandy Bridge.
Dann lass ich die einfach an Sata 2 läuft ja super.


----------



## Vaykir (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

amd boards mit SB850 chip is wohl sata 6gb/s auch besser.
dazu kann ich dir aber im laufe der woche mehr sagen, wenn ich mein amd system.... achne warte... ich hab gar keine cpu


----------



## _Hendi_ (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn noch Bedarf besteht könnte ich mit meiner C300 64GB mal schauen und auf SATA II umstellen. Habe ja eine SB 850^^


----------



## Vaykir (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

tu es!


----------



## thom_cat (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

an der sb850 läuft das teil schon sehr gut.
ist dort ja schliesslich auch nativ angebunden.


----------



## Obihamster (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hier mal nen Benchmark von 2 Crosair F120 im Raid 0 verbund
Auf nem Gigabyte GA- 890FXA UD7 Board mit SB850 Chip, CPU: AMD 1100T @6X 3,7Ghz, 16 GB DDR3 1333 Ram. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wow, neuer rekord im AS SSD 
schau mal in meinen andern Thread vorbei...da ist dir der erste Platz sicher!

btw, merkst du was im alltag vom Raid oder würdest du sagen eine SSD tuts auch schon dicke?


----------



## Midgard (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hi zusammen

meine C300 macht ja am SATA3 Mucken durch Ruckeln ect.
Jetzt wollt ich mal, laut Aussage Asrock, das Bios auf 1.60 Updaten.

Wie verhält sich das dann mit den ganzen Einstellungen im JETZIGEN Bios? AHCI, RAM ect.
Mir gehts besonders um den AHCI Modus, wenn ich da jetzt flashe steht es wieder auf IDE.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die alten Einstellungen laden kann?


----------



## roheed (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich glaub beim flashen überhaupt nicht weil da selbst die "gespeicherten" Configs verloren gehen. Bin mir aber in der Hinsicht nicht sicher und können auch noch auf weitere Meinungen warten


----------



## thom_cat (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jepp, müsste so sein, dass beim flashen alles wieder auf die werkseinstellungen geht.


----------



## Midgard (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So hab Bios geupdatet, dann war IDE drin.
Habe Win7 vorher nicht booten lassen und hab im Bios auf AHCI umgestellt.
Defaults hat er nicht geladen...wie ihr schon sagtet.
AHCI müsste ja noch von vornherein in der Registry stehen, oder?
Weil habe ja vor dem Bios Update AHCI eingestellt gehabt ab der Installation des OS

Gruss


----------



## thom_cat (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

im betriebssystem sollte sich da nichts geändert haben.


----------



## roheed (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo normal alles halb so wild, 

bios update drauf
Bios wieder einstellen
dann erst wieder windows booten lassen

fertig.

und?! Dein problem weg?


----------



## Midgard (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Okay so habe ich es auch gemacht.

Problem ansich ist weg, es lag aber nicht am Bios Update sondern wohl daran,dass ich dieses Aggressive Power Link für SATA deaktiviert habe(hatte ich durch Zufall im Netz gefunden,das damit jemand gut gefahren ist).
Nun ruckelt BIS JETZT bei Herr der Ringe Online nichts mehr wenn die C300 am Sata 3 hängt.
Aber ich will nicht zu laut schreien...^^


----------



## Obihamster (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> wow, neuer rekord im AS SSD
> schau mal in meinen andern Thread vorbei...da ist dir der erste Platz sicher!
> 
> btw, merkst du was im alltag vom Raid oder würdest du sagen eine SSD tuts auch schon dicke?


 
Also ich würde sagen ne normale ssd tuts auf alle fälle auch schon aber man merkt halt dochnochmal den unterschied zu nem Raid 0 system. 

SSD Windowsstart (von Netzschalter drücken bis alle Programme geladen sind)  19 Sec.
SSD im Raid 0 Windowsstart 14 Sec


----------



## thom_cat (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wobei der systemstart ja auch noch von vielen anderen faktoren abhängt, aber beim sonst identischen system ist das schon ne gute steigerung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

was halltet ihr den von der  Vertex3 2,5" 240GB??


----------



## PontifexM (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

gute sache das teil ,wenn du die asche hast greif zu


----------



## roheed (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> was halltet ihr den von der Vertex3 2,5" 240GB??


noch keine Erfahrung mit daher auch keine Meinung  
In der Preisliga müss ma aber glaub auch nicht mehr über sinn oder unsinn reden^^


----------



## mojoxy (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich würde mit der Vertex3 noch ein bisschen warten. Die Preise sind aktuell noch sehr hoch (Markteinführungspreis). Zur Leistung kann ich auch, mangels Erfahrungswerten nichts sagen.


----------



## thom_cat (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

vorabtests sehen vielversprechend aus.
aber preise sind mangels verfügbarkeit natürlich noch weit oben.


----------



## roheed (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich denke fast, dass man mit einem Raid0 aus zwei mal vertex 2 @ 120gb vom speed und vom Preis her sogar besser dran sein wird als mit den zZ doch recht teuren Vertex 3 Ablegern.


----------



## thom_cat (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

für den anfang durchaus realistisch, stimmt.


----------



## roheed (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Neues Zwischenfazit TRIM Langzeit-Versuch

*Vor dem Ausschalten:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Heute nach ca. drei Monaten:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit:*

Egal was trim mit den Sandforce SSD macht, groß negativ beeinflussen tut dessen Abwesenheit die SSD nicht 

_Edit: Habs aber jetzt trotzdem wieder angemacht... wenn ein Terabyte nicht reicht um zu sehen, dass nichts passiert weiß ich auch nicht. 
Vlt wirkt sich trim wenigstens positiv auf die Lebenserwartung aus (evtl. weniger Schreibvorgänge [weit her geholte Vermutung])_


----------



## sevi (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hey, hab mal ne Frage.
Everest oder SSDLife könne ja den S.M.A.R.T Status auslesen. Bei der SSD gibt da ja "Wear Leveling Count". Der Wert ist im Moment bei mir bei 8. Wenn sich der im Laufe des Benutzens erhöht, kann ich dann davon sicher ausgehen, dass TRIM aktiviert ist, oder was hat der Wert zu sagen?


----------



## roheed (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wear leveling hat ansich nichts mit TRIM zu tun. Was genau wear leveling ist kannt du normal auf der startseite nachlesen.
Was der wert jetzt genau bei dir bzw der c300 zu sagen hat kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

Ob Trim an ist oder nicht sieht man unteranderem zb. in SSDlife direkt.


----------



## thom_cat (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

trim ist im grunde immer aktiv, nur ob es ankommt, hängt von verschiedenen faktoren ab.

die ssd muss es unterstützen, der treiber und das betriebssystem.


----------



## sevi (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich dacht mir mal, dass ich so teste, wie schnell man Win7 installieren kann. Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt nen relativ schnellen USB Stick gekauft und jetzt meine Frage.
Ich hab auf der SSD ja jetzt schon eine Win7 Installation, die ca. 3 Tage alt ist. Wenn ich jetzt die SSD im Win7 Installationsmenü formatiere, dann sind die einzelnen Zellen ja nicht leer, da das Trim ja nicht aktiv ist. Wenn ich dann also Win7 installier, dann müssen die Zellen ja erst geleert werden um neu beschrieben werden zu können. Lieg ich da mit meiner Theorie schon richtig?


----------



## roheed (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja kann man normal so sehen...mit formatieren löscht man normal nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis nicht den "inhalt" der SSD/zellen.
Theoretisch musst sie Secure erasen...dann wird auch der Inhalt gelöscht nicht nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis. 

Aber was willst jetzt nochmal genau testen?! das hab ich nicht ganz verstanden 
Man kann TRIM im Windows ausmachen wenn du irgendwas testen willst. Ist aber wohl bei den C300 nicht zu empfehlen weil die abhängiger sind von Trim.
Ich habs ja auf ner SF SSD getestet!


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Eigentlich will ich nur testen, wie schnell man Windows 7 installieren kann. Hat jetzt keinen großen Sinn aber ich bin halt neugierig . Ist es nicht so, dass man bei einer SSD nicht Secure Erasen kann, weil es der Controller der SSD selbst verteilt?


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nope ist ne falsch info...secure erase sagt ausdrücklich das alle zellen gelöscht werden. Ist wohl ein spezieller befehl der die SSD umsetzten kann. 
habs auch schon zwei drei mal gemacht. hat soweit auch geklappt. kann aber nur von den SF SSD reden^^


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

btw windwows 7 kriegt man wohl über stick unter 10 minuten installiert auf ne ssd


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Genau das will ich ja testen. Dazu würd ich es aber gern mit einer SSD machen, die praktisch im Werkszustand ist. 
Kann ich meine Crucial SSD ohne Bedenken mit dem HDD Erase löschen? Hast du mir evtl. eine Anleitung zum Secure erase?


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie gesagt kenn mich net groß mit der C300 aus in allen details. sollte aber normal schon gehen. 
Anleitung gibts auf der startseite...glaub unter troubleshooting.


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hab grad irgendwo gelesen, dass der Befehl clean bei Diskpart das gleiche macht, wie SecureErase. Stimmt das?? Dann könnt ich doch eigentlich vor der Installation einfach bei Diskpart den clean Befehl einmal drüberhauen.


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ist diskpart das linux basierende tool?! Hab ich zwar schon mal gehört aber spontan weiß ich auch das grad nicht 100% sicher


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Diskpart ist ein Windows Tool. Naja ist ja auch egal. Da es anscheinend paar Probleme mit der Crucial SSD und HDDErase gibt, mach ich es einfach so, dass ich Windows auf meine HDD installier und dann von da aus die SSD mit Sanity Erase lösche und dann Windows auf die SSD installiert . Wie funzt das mit der Linux CD?


----------



## hongabonga (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Guten Abend 

würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar von den Experten hier meiner Frage annehmen würden 

Eine wunderschöne gute Nacht noch


----------



## mojoxy (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hab Dir mal ein paar Worte geschrieben. Das nächste mal könntest Du deine Frage auch einfach gleich hier stellen, dann hättest Du auch sicher schneller eine Antwort. Ich zum Beispiel habe nämlich nicht das komplette Unterforum aboniert, sondern nur diesen Thread


----------



## mojoxy (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

BTW: Seagate präsentiert neue SSDs und HDD für den Unternehmenseinsatz - festplatte, seagate, hdd, ssd



> Die Pulsar.2-SSDs sollen innerhalb von drei Jahren pro Tag das Zehnfache ihrer Kapazität an zufällig verteilten Schreibzugriffen aushalten können.


Nett - da kann die aktuelle Vertex2 25nm nicht ganz mithalten  (Jaja ich weiß sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Disks und Techniken, aber das war ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Leider muss man das ja in letzter Zeit immer ausführlich dazu schreiben, sonst rafft das wieder die Hälfte nicht -.-" )


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@sevi*


> Wie funzt das mit der Linux CD?


gibts ne anleitung zu auf der OCZ HP/Forum ...nennt sich glaub getparted oder sowas. Ist halt HDerase mit Oberfläche zum "klicken" 

*@hongabonga*
Ich habe mich weitestgehend aus dem "tagesgeschäft" zurückgezogen, weil a) es einfach irgendwann zu viel wurde und man nur noch online war und b)
man auch irgendwann vom Thema "SSD" die schnauze voll hatte/habe^^ Egal wieviel spaß einem etwas macht, zuviel von schlägt schnell ins Gegenteil über 
Ich werde aber versuchen noch paar worte in deinem thread zu verfassen, wenn du schon den weg in die SSD Hochburg gefunden und höflich nach unserer Meinung gebeten hast 

*@mojo*
Irgendwie echt lustig, egal welches online "Fachmagazin" man liest, die news unterscheiden sich glaub gar nicht mehr^^ egal ob THG, CB oder hier^^
Aber lustig zu sehen, dass seagate jetzt doch langsam aber sicher auch auf den SSD Zug aufspringt bzw aufspringen muss um nicht vollends den faden zu verlieren.


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nachdem ich mich gestern Nacht und heute Morgen nochmal ausgiebig mit dem "Thema Crucial RealSSD C300 Secure erasen" beschäftigt habe, bin ich jetzt sehr verwirrt. In manchen Foren steht, dass das Linux tool, genau wie das Diskpart unter Windows, alle Zellen mit Nullen beschreibt, was dann ja für eine SSD der schlechteste Zustand wäre. Bei anderen funktioniert HDDErase nicht und bei manchen macht SanitiyErase Probleme. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, meine SSD wieder zuverlässig in den Werkszustand zu versetzten, ohne dabei die halbe SSD zu zerstören?


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

fragst du 3 Leute nach ihrer Meinung kriegst du idr 4 zu hören XD



> alle Zellen mit Nullen beschreibt


hä?! Das ist doch der Sinn von Secure erase?! Secure erase ist ein ATA/SATA/AHCI/IDE befehl und hat weniger mit dem Controller zu tun. Normal zumindest!
Sagt den der hersteller nichts zu diesem thema?! Corsair OCZ und co empfehlen halt HDD secure Erase. Und deshalb hab ich es auch genommen. 
vlt hat Crucial hierzu auch eine empfehlung ausgesprochen


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nee Crucial hält sich da für die C300 schön zurück. Selbst im Curial Forum gibts keine eindeutigen Meinungen.
Also ich hab gelesen, dass bei einer HDD alles mit Nullen beschrieben sein muss, der schnellste Zustand einer SSD soll aber anscheinden sein, wenn alles mit Einsen beschrieben ist.


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Keine ahnung höre ich jetzt heut zum ersten mal...aus logischer sicht würd ich sagen Null in allen zellen wäre das richtige. 
Eins bedeutet ja das die Transistoren, Kondensatoren oder was auch immer da drin ist alle "geladen" werden müssten.

Mach dich doch nicht so verrückt^^ Mach secure erase wenn du unbedingt was testen willst sonst laß es bleiben wenn du zuviel zweifel hast 
Ob jetzt ne eins oder ne null fürfte wirklich jacke wie hose sein^^


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Jo also ich werd jetzt einfach mal die SSD ganz normal über Windows formatieren und dann die Zeit stoppen, bis Windows vom USB-Stick installiert wurde. Dass die SSD jetzt nicht den Werkszustand hat sollte doch die Windows Installation eigentlich nur etwas verlangsamen aber sonst nicht beeinflussen?


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja aber wenn überhaupt dann eh nur um paar minuten...bin auf dein ergebniss gespannt


----------



## mojoxy (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



sevi schrieb:


> Jo also ich werd jetzt einfach mal die SSD ganz normal über Windows formatieren und dann die Zeit stoppen, bis Windows vom USB-Stick installiert wurde. Dass die SSD jetzt nicht den Werkszustand hat sollte doch die Windows Installation eigentlich nur etwas verlangsamen aber sonst nicht beeinflussen?


WAAAAAAAS? Formatieren? Bloß nicht! Höchstens das "schnell Formatieren", aber von kompletten würde ich dringend abraten!


----------



## Nyuki (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@ sevi

hier ist eine Anleitung zu Secure Erase.

Secure Erase für RevoDrive/X2 mit Parted Magic

Secure erase macht exakt das gleiche wie HDD Erase nur mit einer freundlichern Bedienung.Wenn mit HDDErase alles funtioniert braucht man zum Erase nicht Secure Erase benutzen da es wie gesagt das gleiche ist.Ohne HotPlug funktioniert bei mir nur der Sata Port 6 mit HDD erase,die anderen werden nicht erkannt (Viele können überhaupt kein HDDErase benutzen und müssen daher Secure Erase benutzen.).Umstecken + Erasen dauert 2 min.


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

In dem Tut steht halt, dass das mit SandForce SSDs funktioniert und meine SSD hat ja den Marvell Controller. 
Kann ich damit dann meine SSD so zurücksetzten, als ob sie farbikneu wäre, also eben beste Lese- und Schreibraten?


----------



## Nyuki (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



sevi schrieb:


> In dem Tut steht halt, dass das mit SandForce SSDs funktioniert und meine SSD hat ja den Marvell Controller.
> Kann ich damit dann meine SSD so zurücksetzten, als ob sie farbikneu wäre, also eben beste Lese- und Schreibraten?


 
Das ist nur eine Anleitung zur Ausführung.Du kannst ja nochmal Googlen und dir einen anderen Weg suchen wie man Secure Erase starten kann.
Ja danach ist sie quasi fast wie fabrikneu.LeseWerte fallen eh nicht(Ausnahmen können bestehen,kenne aber keinen fall)wenn nur die Schreibwerte.
Wenn deine Lesewerte seit Kaufbeginn im Keller sind und das auch nach einem Erase nicht besser wird dann zurückschicken !!!

P.S.Falls du mit HDErase 4 schon getätigt hast brauchst du kein Secure Erase mehr.


----------



## sevi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nee, ich hab die SSD noch nie Secure erast (oder wie das heißt). Wollte eben nur mal testen, wie schnell man Windows installieren könnte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So ist wohl amtlich das OCZ den Kontroller Hersteller Indilinx übernimmt, mal gespannt wie lange sie dann noch Sand Force Controller einsetzen. OCZ Technology übernimmt Flash-Controller-Entwickler Indilinx - festplatte, hdd, ssd, ocz, controller


----------



## mojoxy (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich glaube OCZ wird auch weiter Sandforce Controller verwenden, vor allem in Cosumer Platten. Und hier hätten wir auch noch einen weiteren Grund dafür:

ONFI 3.0: Neuer Standard soll schnellere und günstigere SSDs ermöglichen - festplatte, hdd, ssd

Bisher hat nur Sandforce bekannt gegeben, dass sie an ONFI 3.0 arbeiten


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hat einer erfahrung mit Plextor PX-256M2S 2,5" SSD 256 GB? ich bin ja noch auf der suche, daher sehe ich mich immer noch um, ich denke zum Bulli werde ich erst zugreifen, daher wirds langsam wichtiger.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Tool vor "kurzem" installiert und bin von der geschätzten Lebenszeit meiner SSD geschockt. Wie verlässlich ist dieser Wert oder ändert sich da mit der Zeit noch was?


----------



## roheed (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Mir geht OCZ nach den letzten Turbulenzen eh ein wenig am Ar**** vorbei um ehrlich zu sein. Und indilinx hat eh fast nichts mehr zu melden, da war es sicher fast schon ein Schnäppchen für OCZ diese aufzukaufen.  Ich hoffe auch langsam aber sicher das wir etwas ordnung in den ganzen controller chaos reinbekommen...ist ja zur zeit nicht mehr normal wieviele sich zur zeit auf dem markt rumtummeln und jeder hat irgendwo seine stärken und schwächen^^

*@0Martin21*
macht es nur den Eindruck oder ist dir der Preis einer SSD wirklich egal und du willst einfach das schnellste was man fürs Geld kriegen kann?

*@kuroi_saikoro*
Ich würd mich jetzt erst mal nicht verrückt machen lassen durch die anzeige! Klar handelt es sich um eine ältere SSD (technisch gesehen) und dann hat sie auch noch eine sehr kleine Kapazität (worst case für die Lebensdauer) aber selbst die sollte ein wenig was weckstecken können. Sie sollte ca. ohne weiteres 10-30 TB an Schreiblast ab können. Wie schnell du diese aufbrauchst hängt auch zum teil von deinem Nutzerverhalten ab. Wie du siehst, hast ja bereits die ersten 100 gb verbraucht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich will was gutes und schnelles, ich bin ja nur auf der Suche! Und ich sehe mich um, ich weiß noch nicht was ich haben will, daher frage ich.


----------



## roheed (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wir haben alle noch keine großen erfahrungen mit den kommenden Controller sammeln können. Daher ist eine aussage zu treffen äußerst schwierig. Nenn mal deine Rahmenbedingungen...

'Preis? Größe? Raid ja oder nein


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hast dein trim eigl immernoch aus, roheed?


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*



			@kuroi_saikoro
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Ich würd mich jetzt erst mal nicht verrückt machen lassen durch die anzeige! Klar handelt es sich um eine ältere SSD (technisch gesehen) und dann hat sie auch noch eine sehr kleine Kapazität (worst case für die Lebensdauer) aber selbst die sollte ein wenig was weckstecken können. Sie sollte ca. ohne weiteres 10-30 TB an Schreiblast ab können. Wie schnell du diese aufbrauchst hängt auch zum teil von deinem Nutzerverhalten ab. Wie du siehst, hast ja bereits die ersten 100 gb verbraucht.


 
Danke für die Antwort. Nach dem ersten Schock sehe ich wie sich die Lebensdauer im Minutentakt erhöht. (Warum nicht gleich so)
Naja, ich werde das weiter beobachten und kann ja mal Meldung machen was sich noch tut...


----------



## roheed (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

*@vaykir*
bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte  hier ganz frisch (kleingedrucktes/Edit beachten)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger-338.html#post2810764

*@Kuroi*
Jo wäre nice wenn du dich mal wieder in einer Woche oder so melden könntest wie es weiter ging mit der Anzeige 
zwei jahre sollte die SSD schon locker schafen wenn sie nicht grad in nem server arbeiten muß


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

allet klar 

edit:
mal so nebenbei. hab mein download ordner auf der ssd und in dem ordner ist echt viel verkehr (treiber zum benchen, benchmarks und all son schrott).
und bis heute sind lese und schreibwerte die gleichen.


----------



## roheed (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schade das ssdlife leider bei dir den trafic nicht anzeigt...würd mich mal interessieren was du so zusammen bekommen hast.
Meinen hast ja schon gesehen^^Nur hulk hätte mehr   aber ihm seine ist ja leider abgeraucht. Und nein daran lags nicht @ all^^


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schon recht viel. ich kopiere auch ständig dragon age 1 und 2 hin und her. genau wie backups von games.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich habe noch keine. ich habe ja auch noch Zeit, nur wenn ich ein guten Handel machen kann kommt die SSD eher rein. mir schweben größer 200GB und recht schnell im Kopf rum. je schneller desto besser, aber nicht zu teuer, ich weiß jetzt kommt wieder der Satz teuer ist relativ aber ich habe da noch keine richtige Grenze. Aber 400 oder 500 Eier hinzulegen schmerzt doch schon.


----------



## roheed (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> schon recht viel. ich ...


hehe, geile aussage^^..wieviele Punkte hast du nochmal in 3D-Mark? Ach schon recht viel 
weißt was ich meine^^ Wir wollen harte fakten und nackte ZAhlen ^^ Alles andere zählt nicht 

*@martin*
Ich würde auf jeden fall KEINE 500 € für eine SSD ausgeben, aber nu gut, da sind wir schwaben eh speziell 
Wenn du wirklich "GEIL" haben willst solltest dir mal die Revodrive 2 anschaun. 240GB @ 500€ @ Kranker Top speed von über 700 mb/s !!!
Wenn du aber das vernünftige produkt willst hollst dir zwei 120 GB SF SSD ergibt = 240GB @ 360€ @ Immer noch viel zu viel Top speed von ca. 400 mb/s
Fürn Alltag reicht auch schon eine SSD allein wie zb. die Crucial C300 @ 256 gb


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die steht ja auch noch an erster stelle, wegen P/L aber ich sehe mich um vieleicht bibt es ja mal ein sehr gutes Angebot.


----------



## _Hendi_ (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So ist zwar eeeetwas verspätet, aber da kommt dabei raus, wenn man eine Crucial C300 64GB an einer SB 850 laufen lässt, die auf SATA II gestellt wurde. Doch ein relativ deutlicher Unterschied.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja das weniger punkte raus kommen haben wir uns schon fast gedacht  aber sei mal ehrlich, merkst du auch nur nen hauch von unterschied ob Sata2 oder Sata3?!^^


----------



## _Hendi_ (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*


Ja doch bei einer Sache: Und zwar bei den Miniaturanwendungen am Anfang. Jetzt hat es so 1s gedauert sonst is es schon da  aber mehr jetzt auch net


----------



## roheed (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Jetzt hat es so 1s gedauert sonst is es schon da


hehe wo sind nur die Zeiten hin, wo man noch fast 60s warten musste bis auch noch das letzte gadget endlich mal geladen war 
hab mir heut die ersten syntentischen bench zur Vertex 3 reingezogen^^ Also auf dem Papier macht sie schon gut was her ...bin mal gespannt wie sie sich in alltagsszenarien schlägt. Sprich windows booten, programme öffnen/intallieren und all so nen mist. Ich denke in paar monaten kann ich dann meine startseite wieder übern haufen werfen XD


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

link?


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

roheed, ich denke du mußt aber nicht alles umwerfen.


----------



## roheed (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hier der test... also die c300 steckt sie locker in die tasche. Ohne dich jetzt ärgern zu wollen @ vaykir 

OCZ Vertex 3: SandForce 2.0 für die Massen : Die neue OCZ Vertex 3



> roheed, ich denke du mußt aber nicht alles umwerfen.



nope denke und hoffe ich auch nicht aber sicherlich wird sich einiges ändern mit der neuen generation. das problem mit der "komprimierung" scheint man wohl auch entlich ad acta legen zu können.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja, schon ein hammer Teil, was mich wundert das bei Alternate imer noch keine da sein sollen, auf der Cebit hat der PR-Sprecher gesagt das die einer Woche später ausgeliefert werden sollten. heißt sollte welche schon da sein. da ich aber noch das Crosshair3Formular habe, bringt mir das noch nichts, um zu testen.


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

700 wuro!!!! alto belli!


----------



## roheed (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich finds vor allem krank wie gut die neuen Sandforce mit "unkomprimierbaren" Daten umgehen können?!
Sieht man sich den Write speed an hat er sich mehr als verdreifacht! 
Aber wo man auch vorsichtig sein muß ist die tatsache das sie natürlich ein "top" model auf die jagt geschickt haben. 
Die kleineren SSD werden sicher nicht genauso gut performen wie die 256 GB Version für 700 € 
Ich würd mich zwar gerne eines besseren belehren lassen, aber sicher werden wir das gleiche erleben 
wie bei der C300 zZ wo der Speed wieder von der SSD größe abhängt. 

Ich denke der ganz große trick hinter der vertex3/Sandforce 2.0 ist der, dass die "DDR" Technik zu tragen kommt. 
Also wie beim RAM doppelter durchsatz pro takt da die steigende flanke und die fallende flanke genutz werden kann (ja sehr leihenhaft ausgedrückt )

Und was man noch sieht, wir stecken absolut noch in den kinderschuhen was die technik angeht! Mit jeder generation verdoppelt sich ca. die Leistung.
In wenigen jahren werden wir SSD haben, die sicherlich dem Arbeitsspeicher verdächtig nahe kommen werden ^^ Ok wollen wir es nicht übertreiben
aber paar gb/s sind sicherlich bald locker drin


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nö, das denke ich nicht, zumindest nicht solange es nicht was besseres gibt als SATA3, die sind ja jetzt schon fast am ende.


----------



## roheed (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@vaykir
btw wie kommst du auf 700€ ?! 
Im test heißt es 500 $ für die große Vertex 3 @ 256gb 
Also wird sich der preis höchstens auf 500 € belaufen...

@martin
sagt ja keiner das man Sata 4 rausbringen kann^^
Und wenn das nicht hilft steigen sie auf PCIe um, dann haben sie definitiv keine Busprobleme mehr^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also die Vertex3 werden bei alternate bei 459,-€ @240GB Vorbestellung beworben.


----------



## roheed (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hmm klingt gar nicht mal so schlecht, auch wenn man nicht grad von einem Schnäppchen reden kann^^
Naja schau mer mal...ich sitzt zZ die lage grad aus bis zur Ivy Bridge und dann schau mer mal...angebissen hab ich definitiv schon auf die SF 2.0 ssd's


----------



## Vaykir (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich rad nur vom besten, der vertex 3 PRO natürlich!


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich habe ja nur mal den Preis der neune OCZ Vertex 3 240GB gesagt, noch kann ich das nicht nutzen.

habe nur SATA2, aber der Bulli, wird das dann ändern. wenn der Preis so bleibt kann man aber auch eine über PCIe nehmen die ist dann noch schneller und genau so teuer.


----------



## mojoxy (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

"noch schneller" muss nicht zwingend sein. Siehe Sata2 und Sata3. Solange Du keine Sata3-Ports nativ hast, bringt es dir mehr Nach- als Vorteile. Das gleich kann auch bei PCIe passieren. Klar hier ist der Spaß natürlich nativ, aber diverse Treiber und Settings können dir schön die Suppe versalzen. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass eine auf dem Blatt schnelle Platte, in den realen Testszenarien nicht schneller, bzw. manchmal sogar langsamer ist, als die vermeintlich langsamere Variante 

Würde mal mehrere "unabhängige" (gibt's sowas überhaupt noch??) Test abwarten und dann vergleichen.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> *@Kuroi*
> Jo wäre nice wenn du dich mal wieder in einer Woche oder so melden könntest wie es weiter ging mit der Anzeige
> zwei jahre sollte die SSD schon locker schafen wenn sie nicht grad in nem server arbeiten muß


 

Also inzwischen steht die Lifetime schon bei einem Jahr und 7 Monaten plus ein paar Tagen. Tendenz: steigend.


----------



## roheed (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo ich denk des wird noch ein paar tage so weiter gehen...3 jahre sollte sie mindestens packen


----------



## Crymes (25. März 2011)

Für die Vertex/Agility 2 is nen Firmeareupdate auf Version 1.32 rausgekommen.
Es gibt verhältnismäßig sehr viele nützliche Änderungen, daher empfehle ich zu Updaten!


----------



## roheed (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

danke für deinen Hinweis....


----------



## Pabi (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Habe mir heute eine Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB gekauft. Hier mal ein Screenshot vom benchmark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win 7 prof 64 bit, SATA II@AHCI,  SB AMD 710 (Windows 7 treiber), 4GB ram, AMD Phenom II x4 955 3,2ghz.

Gerade das system+wichtigste Programme (browser, mail, itunes) installiert. Starcraft 2 kommt nach auf die SSD der rest auf meine 2TB HDD.
Bin bis jetzt ziemlich begeistert. Booten von meiner alten HDD ~2min, jetzt ca 22sec.

so long pabi


----------



## roheed (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Bin bis jetzt ziemlich begeistert. Booten von meiner alten HDD ~2min, jetzt ca 22sec.



hehe schön mal wieder zu hören ...so ein feedback ham ma schon paar tage nicht mehr bekommen 
btw, willkommen bei uns im Forum


----------



## Pabi (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

thx 
Ja kann nicht meckern bis jetzt  Als ich die Platte dann zuhause hatte hab ich auf der Hersteller seite mal wegen Firmware geschaut (aktuellste 006 ist drauf) und hab mich etwas erschrocken weil dort ziemlich viel von probleme seit der Firmware 006 geredet wird, noch konnt ich bei mir aber nix davon feststellen.


----------



## PontifexM (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Crymes schrieb:


> Für die Vertex/Agility 2 is nen Firmeareupdate auf Version 1.32 rausgekommen.
> Es gibt verhältnismäßig sehr viele nützliche Änderungen, daher empfehle ich zu Updaten!


 
heute vormittag erfolreich erledigt ^^


----------



## guna7 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sind deine Daten noch vorhanden? Hab da nämlich ein bisschen Bammel vor.


----------



## mojoxy (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

An sich kannst Du das Update machen ohne Datenverlust. OCZ empfiehlt (wie jeder andere Hersteller auch) beim FW Update jedoch zunächst eine Backup zu machen, denn es kann immer mal was schief laufen. Passiert aber eher selten.


----------



## guna7 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke!


----------



## stingray (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bin am Überlegen mir ebenfalls eine SSD zu kaufen. 120GB sind mir zu wenig und 240GB sind mir zu teuer. Was haltet ihr von der OCZ Vertex 2 180gb? Gibt es bekannte Mängel oder andere Gründe die gegen einen Kauf sprechen würden?


----------



## roheed (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Normal passiert durch ein FW update nichts, aber sicher ist sicher. Ein backup würde ich auf alle fälle ans herz legen. beim flashen kann immer mal was schief gehen. 

@stingray
theoretisch spricht nichts dagegen sich eine 180gb zu holen. kann mir nicht vorstellen warum sie mehr probleme machen sollten als die anderen SSD.^^
habs auch grad mal durchgerechnet, preislich ist die 180gb version sogar noch recht attraktiv. mit nem raid und ähnlichem speicherangebot kommst nicht an den preis einer einzelnen ssd ran.


----------



## stingray (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Genauso Probleme wie die anderen SSDs...oh oh ^^
Ich frage nur weil ich öfters gelesen hab das einige OCZ SSDs schnell einen Ausfall haben. Bei manch einem sind bereits zwei Stück ausgefallen, in kurzen Zeiträumen. Zudem soll ja die kleinere Fertigungstechnologie der Vertex 3 auch Nachteile mit sich bringen, hab ich so gehört


----------



## roheed (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

der satz war aber auch nicht so ernst von mir gemeint  
laß dich nicht verückt machen, eine ssd hat keine höhere ausfallrate als eine HDD! Lies dir mal die berichte bei alternate an von den grossen HDD. da kriegst den eindruck als  ob die chance das eine hdd ausfallen würde bei 90% liegt...komisch das mir in den letzten 15 jahren noch nicht eine abgeraucht ist ^^ mit anderen worten, solche test, aussagen von User spiegelt idr nur eine sehr kleine Maße wieder und sollte man nicht so eng sehen/nehmen bzw. überbewerten.


----------



## stingray (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Gibt es denn Alternativen (preisgünstig natürlich) im Bereich 160-180gb? Und was hat es mit den Nachteilen bei der 25nm Struktur aufsich? Soweit ich weiß hat die Vertex 2 180gb 35nm und ist eine sogenannte E Version (Extended). Die erreichen das erhöte Speichervermögen durch irgendeine Controllereigenschaft, bringt mir das Nachteile?
Achja und dann der gute TRIM Befehl  Hab mal die letzten Seiten durchgeblättert und mal wird gesagt das der SF mal TRIM kann, und mal wieder nicht. Kann die OCZ Vertex 2 180gb denn TRIM?

Einige Kommentare hier haben mich ziemlich zum stutzen gebracht, anfangs war ich noch fest entschlossen es soll eine OCZ mit SF werden


----------



## mojoxy (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

So extrem schrecklich ist die 25nm Fertigung nun auch nicht. Waren alle nur ein bisschen entrüstet, da OCZ die Umstellung so heimlich gemacht hat und den Produktnamen noch nicht mal geändert hat!

25nm ist bei SSD sowieso im kommen, wird bald (1/2 - 1 Jahr) wahrscheinlich eh keine anderen mehr geben. Die Leistung ist etwas geringer und die Haltbarkeit auch. Da OCZ der verringerten Haltbarkeit durch einen größeren Reservespeicher gegenwirkt, sind die 25nm SSD etwas knapper bemessen was die Kapazität angeht (~4GB weniger).


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das problem bei aktuellen ssds und 25nm flash ist auch eher, dass die controller wohl noch nicht so recht darauf abgestimmt sind.
sieht  man an den geringeren kapazitäten, da wird mehr speicher als reserve zurückgehalten.

die kommenden ssds sollte entsprechende controller mit passender firmware bieten.


----------



## roheed (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

soviel ich weiß wurden die 180gb Vertex noch nicht umgestellt. Garantieren kann ich es natürlich auch nicht! Kaufen, testen und bei nicht gefallen wieder zurück schicken.



> Hab mal die letzten Seiten durchgeblättert und mal wird gesagt das der SF mal TRIM kann, und mal wieder nicht. Kann die OCZ Vertex 2 180gb denn TRIM?


Was ist TRIM eigentlich?! Eine krankheit?! ach ne wart mal da war ja was...
Alle Sandforce SSD können wohl mit dem TRIM befehl umgehen! Aber leider bringt es dem User keine nennenswerte Vorteile! Daher vollkommen uninteressant. ACHTUNG, betrifft aber in erster linie nur die SF SSD. Andere SSD brauchen den TRIM befehl eher! Ich sehe das aber eher als nachteil weniger als vorteil 

btw, spontan fällt mir keine alternative zur 180gb version ein.


----------



## roheed (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

und wenns noch interessiert, hier ein kurzer test zur neuen (alten^^) Intel SSD 320 aka Postville refresh.

Erster Test von Intels SSD 320 Series - 28.03.2011 - ComputerBase

fällt mir nur eins zu ein....boring


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß wurden die 180gb Vertex noch nicht umgestellt. Garantieren kann ich es natürlich auch nicht! Kaufen, testen und bei nicht gefallen wieder zurück schicken.
> 
> 
> Was ist TRIM eigentlich?! Eine krankheit?! ach ne wart mal da war ja was...
> ...


 
nach offizieller aussage betrifft das "25nm problem" nur ssds unter 180gb... ab dieser version soll ausschliesslich der 34nm flash zum einsatz kommen.

trim wird wohl schon beherrscht... aber die sandforce funktionieren auch wunderbar ohne.
und ja, andere controller typen sollte man nicht immer ohne laufen haben.


----------



## roheed (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> nach offizieller aussage betrifft das "25nm problem" nur ssds unter 180gb... ab dieser version soll ausschliesslich der 34nm flash zum einsatz kommen.


Jo so war auch meine letzte Info...auch wenn ich mich ernsthaft frage, warum nicht gerade bei den großen SSD umgestellt wird...wenn den schon die 25nm chips ja soviel billiger sind naja was soll's^^ Ich denke die 180gb version dürfte noch eine gute wahl sein.


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

tja, den tieferen sinn dahinter kennt nur ocz in dem fall


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so gerade mal nen test gemacht mit der c300 am amd system (sb850 und 890FX).
642 punkte einfach nur die paltte ausm intel system ins amd system gesteckt. also absolut zugemüllt und doppelte treiber drauf.
aber nur 25mb/s im 4k write. da is jedenfalls was faul


----------



## mojoxy (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Kann man eigentlich ein FW-Update machen, wenn man Windows von der SSD die mal updaten möchte ausführt?


----------



## PontifexM (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich kann es nicht ,ich muss immer meine alte platte anstöpslen und von dort es ausführen ,da ich kein usb stick habe ...


----------



## roheed (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich konnte meine Corsair im laufenden Windows Betrieb updaten! Bei OCZ ging es zumindest früher bzw. i.d.r eigentlich auch.


----------



## roheed (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

test zur neun Intel 510...

Intel SSD 510: 250 GB mit 6 Gb/s SATA : Intel: Nicht mehr ganz High-End

Kurzversion für Faule --> Seq. Hui, random Pfui^^ Wird sich wohl *unter *der Vertex 3 ansiedeln müssen.


----------



## Vaykir (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es anders ausgegangen wär.
wo bleibt die c400? in 2 tagen gibt wieder geld


----------



## thom_cat (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

mal sehen ob die es überhaupt besser machen kann...


----------



## roheed (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die c400 soll wohl auch noch diese woche veröffentlicht werden. in der intel 510 steckt doch der gleiche controller oder net?!^^


----------



## thom_cat (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

aber intel macht seine eigene firmware.


----------



## roheed (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

na hoffentlich kanns das original dann besser  hohe seq werte allein wissen wir ja mittlerweile, dass es nichtmal groß von Bedeutung ist


----------



## thom_cat (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie es aussieht ist das auch ein wenig bedingt durch den flash.
jedenfalls ist auffälig, dass die meisten ssds mit 25nm flash bei den seq werten zulegen und beim rest stagnieren.

edit:

wobei im luxx gerade eine diskussion am laufen ist, ob man von den 4k werten im alltag ab einem bestimmten wert überhaupt noch vorteile hat.

wen es interessiert, der kann gerne mal reinschauen: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...postville-refresh-und-lyndonville-750981.html

die letzten 2-3 seiten reichen


----------



## roheed (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

habs jetzt mal überflogen, ich denke auch das der wichtigeste bereich zwischen 4kb -60kb sein könnte.
Ich überbewerte so syntetische test wie CDM und AS SSD auch nicht unbedingt, gewissheit bringen wenn dann schon eher 
stink normal alltagstest. Also windows booten, setup durchführen, programme Starten usw. Da mangelt es ja leider noch ein bisschen.

Nur eins ist gewiss, hohe seq werte sind zwar Nice to have, aber eher bums als systemplatte.


----------



## Vaykir (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also ich werde mit sterben, falls meine c300 verreckt.
sie ist einfach so banal schnell. hab aufm benchsys letztens nen geschrupftes win7 installiert.... auf ne hdd wohlbemerkt... es dauert einfach unendlich lange!!!!


----------



## thom_cat (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Nur eins ist gewiss, hohe seq werte sind zwar Nice to have, aber eher bums als systemplatte.



aktuell stimme ich dir da noch zu... aber wenn wir das ganze mal langfristig sehen, wenn die ssds in größenbereiche von herkömmlichen hdds vorstoßen, dann wird das schon auch wichtiger.


----------



## mojoxy (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hm also ich kann meine Vertex 2 nicht unter laufendem Windows uppen. Zumindest nicht mit dem Tool von OCZ: Das meckert!

BTW: Ich habe es heute geschafft, ans Speicherlimit zu kommen, als ich diverse Adobe-Programme installiert habe  Naja ein, zwei Spiele runter und den Ruhezustand (16GB...) deaktiviert. Nun hab ich wieder knapp 20GB frei


----------



## guna7 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> BTW: Ich habe es heute geschafft, ans Speicherlimit zu kommen,......


 
Das habe ich auch schon geschafft.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



kuroi_saikoro schrieb:


> Also inzwischen steht die Lifetime schon bei einem Jahr und 7 Monaten plus ein paar Tagen. Tendenz: steigend.


 
So es ist etwas Zeit vergangen...

Das sieht doch schon besser aus. Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## roheed (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> aktuell stimme ich dir da noch zu... aber wenn wir das ganze mal langfristig sehen, wenn die ssds in größenbereiche von herkömmlichen hdds vorstoßen, dann wird das schon auch wichtiger.


solangsam hab ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben das wir die nächsten Jahre so schnell bezahlbaren terabyte SSD platten sehen werden. Siehst ja den trend grad selber. Zuerst schneller, dann kommt erst der Speicherplatz und dann weit abgeschlagen die "Preisoptimierung". Die nachfrage nach flash wird noch weiter kräftig anziehn (tablet PC) und das ist alles, nur nicht gut für den Verbraucher ^^

@other
Lol, ich hab meine SSD immer noch nicht mal zu 50% gefüllt...und das obwohl ich auch das eine oder andere Adobe programm drauf hab. Und damit mein ich gewiss nicht den Acrobat reader oder flash 
Ich muß echt sagen, mir hätte es theoretisch selbst die 60gb version mehr als dicke getan. Aber a weng luft tut ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

roheed, es geht einfach um das gefühl, alles auf der ssd installieren zu können was geht!
ich hab auch erst egdacht: ach machste ma 3-4 spiele nur drauf, dann is eh voll. naja gerade dragon age 2 neu bekommen und muss sagen der läd echt abartig fix. ich will gar nicht testen wie langsam der auf der hdd ist 

PS: die C400 oder auch "M4" genannt scheint wohl gar net so die tollen werte zu haben. aber warten wirs erstmal ab.


----------



## roheed (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jo ganz klar wäre es geil alles auf die SSD machen zu können. Aber da würd mir auch eine 256 nicht reichen. DAher alle games und Steam auf ne HDD und gut ist. Hab ein zwei games schon auf ner ssd gehabt. schon allein um zu schaun was es bringt aber das hin und her schieben von SSD auf HDD nachdem man es durchhatte ist und war mir schon zu blöd.


----------



## thom_cat (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> PS: die C400 oder auch "M4" genannt scheint wohl gar net so die tollen werte zu haben. aber warten wirs erstmal ab.


 
hab ich doch gesagt 
die intel hat die richtung doch schon angezeigt in die es auch bei der crucial gehen wird.


----------



## Vaykir (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Review bei anandtech:
The Crucial m4 (Micron C400) SSD Review - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Auf anadtech gibt's nun das erste Review der Crucial m4, bzw. Micron C400 - was Euch besser gefällt 

The Crucial m4 (Micron C400) SSD Review - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Scheinbar ist die Vertex3 doch "mächtiger". Mal schaun wie das finale Modell von OCZ wird. Nicht das die Vorserienmodelle deutlich mehr Power haben...

Edit: ...da war jemand schneller


----------



## roheed (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

lol zwei idioten ein gedanke  denoch thx für euren beitrag


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

naja, ich weiß nicht, die C400 hat ja nicht wesentlich mehr Leistung als die C300 und zudem müßen die wesentlich billiger sein als Vertex weil sonst kauft keiner die.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Nach knapp 4 Monaten Laufzeit hat sich meine Vertex 2 verabschiedet , wird nicht mehr im BIOS erkannt  Bleibt wohl nur der Weg zum Händler ...

Hat OCZ eine besonders hohe Ausfallhäufigkeit ? Bin beim Suchen nach einer Lösung öfters darauf gestoßen dass OCZ anscheinend eine wesentlich höher Rücklaufquote hat als die anderen Hersteller. 
Wenn dem so ist wird das ausgetauschte Modell direkt verkauft und gewechselt , denn ich erwarte schon dass ein Gerät zumindest ein Jahr ohne Probleme überlebt , immerhin habe ich hier HDDs im Betrieb die seit über 5 Jahren laufen und nicht den geringsten Fehler produzieren. Gerade bei Massenspeichern ist es essenziell dass zumindest eine Chance auf Rettung der Daten besteht, und nicht wie bei mir nach einem Neustart alles weg ist.


----------



## mojoxy (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wie hast Du deine SSD angeschlossen? Direkt über ein SATA-Kabel oder in nem Hot-Swap? Schon mal Kabel und Anschluss getauscht?

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei mir vor einigen Wochen. Lag am Hot-Swap-Käfig, da da die 2,5"-Platten nicht so gut halten und mit sehr viel Kraft und Schwung "reingedrückt" werden müssen


----------



## roheed (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also auf den 350 seiten hier hatten wir bisher nur 2 ausfälle...

1 Punkt geht an Corsair
und mit dir 1 Punkt an OCZ. 

Ein Ausfall ist selbstverständlich super ärgerlich, aber ich denke ist nicht schlimmer als mit anderen EDV zeugs. 
Darüber hinaus würd ich vlt noch mojo sein tip anschaun.



> wird nicht mehr im BIOS erkannt


Ich denke eigentlich selbstverständlich, aber hast mal deine Kiste schon mal ganz ausgemacht und wieder an?!
Meine Corsair wurde auch schon mal nicht mehr erkannt vom Bios. Ein Hardware Reset hat aber abhilfe geschafen.


----------



## fuzba (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hallo,

sind die Werte für eine Crucial 128 GB in Ordnung?


----------



## roheed (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

schau mal in meinen andern thread vorbei...von den punkten her würd ich sagen, ja es geht noch besser aber ansich ist auch bei dir alles im grünen bereich.


----------



## fuzba (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke, mache ich mal.
Habe deine Anleitungen fast alle befolgt. Teilweise gibt es in meiner Registry bestimmte Einträge nicht. Ist das normal?

Noch ein Frage. Wenn sie nicht hier her gehört, einfach Bescheid geben.
Aktuell ist es so, das in unbestimmten Abständen mein Firefox stehen bleibt und dann angezeigt wird "keine Rückmeldung". Nach einiger Zeit gehts dann weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee, woher das kommen kann?


----------



## roheed (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Habe deine Anleitungen fast alle befolgt. Teilweise gibt es in meiner Registry bestimmte Einträge nicht. Ist das normal?



dann hast aber glaub den falschen thread erwischt  meinst sicher den von elementardrachen^^
Ich hab ja kaum bis gar nichts mit der registry geschrieben. 



> Noch ein Frage. Wenn sie nicht hier her gehört, einfach Bescheid geben.
> Aktuell ist es so, das in unbestimmten Abständen mein Firefox stehen bleibt und dann angezeigt wird "keine Rückmeldung". Nach einiger Zeit gehts dann weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee, woher das kommen kann?



wenn das nur beim FF passiert liegts idr an nem Addon...passiert dir das auch in anderen Progs ist die Crucial schuld. Stichwort --> Lags durch Crucial ssd.


----------



## fuzba (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

bisher habe ich es nur beim FF gemerkt, habe die SSD aber auch erst 2 tage laufen....wenn es doch die crucial ist, was kann man dann gegen die lags machen?

stimmt, meinte den anderen thread, sry


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wie hast Du deine SSD angeschlossen? Direkt über ein SATA-Kabel oder in nem Hot-Swap? Schon mal Kabel und Anschluss getauscht?
> 
> Hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei mir vor einigen Wochen. Lag am Hot-Swap-Käfig, da da die 2,5"-Platten nicht so gut halten und mit sehr viel Kraft und Schwung "reingedrückt" werden müssen


 
Direkt mit nem Kabel , habe mehrere Kabel und Anschlüsse sowie 2 PCs probiert. Anstecken im laufenden Betrieb hat nichts gebracht, dies wird beim Secure Erase bei OCZ empfohlen, die Software bleibt aber hängen sobald ich die SSD anschließe.



roheed schrieb:


> also auf den 350 seiten hier hatten wir bisher nur 2 ausfälle...
> 
> 1 Punkt geht an Corsair
> und mit dir 1 Punkt an OCZ.
> ...


 
Ich finde Festplattenausfälle besonders nervig , ein Mainboard hab ich in einer Woche ausgetauscht , eine CPU auch , aber bei einer Festplatte gehen Daten verloren , und wenns nur die Zeit ist um Windows neu aufzusetzen so muss ich mich trotzdem hinsetzen und installieren , und alles wieder so einrichten wie es vorher war. Zum Glück hatte ich ja meine Eigenen Dateien nicht auf der SSD sondern ausgelagert d.h. im Prinzip ist nur Windows weg.

Ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz was da ausgefallen ist , eine SSD ist wirklich sehr simpel aufgebaut , mechanische Bauteile gibt es auch nicht. Flash Chips fallen nicht einfach so aus , die produzieren zuerst Fehler und fallen dann aus aber nicht von einem Reboot auf den nächsten. Im OCZ Forum gibt es aber haufenweise Threads wo die SSDs einfach so nach einem Reboot ausgefallen sind, irgendwas ist da faul.

Naja ich wechsle den Hersteller , die C300 sieht nicht schlecht aus ?

Natürlich , die SSD ist gestern ausgefallen bzw. heute in der früh d.h. die ist den ganzen Tag stromlos gewesen.


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



fuzba schrieb:


> bisher habe ich es nur beim FF gemerkt, habe die SSD aber auch erst 2 tage laufen....wenn es doch die crucial ist, was kann man dann gegen die lags machen?
> 
> stimmt, meinte den anderen thread, sry


 
deinstallier den marvell treiber und baller das ding mal an den sata 3gb/s controller dran.
oder hast du nen p67 board?


----------



## roheed (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> wenn es doch die crucial ist, was kann man dann gegen die lags machen?


Controller vom Mainboard wechseln wie vaykir schon sagte, 
Auf neue FW warten
FW vom Bios Updaten
Andere SSD kaufen die das problem mit deinem Mainboard nicht haben 



> Ich finde Festplattenausfälle besonders nervig , ein Mainboard hab ich in einer Woche ausgetauscht , eine CPU auch , aber bei einer Festplatte gehen Daten verloren , und wenns nur die Zeit ist um Windows neu aufzusetzen so muss ich mich trotzdem hinsetzen und installieren , und alles wieder so einrichten wie es vorher war. Zum Glück hatte ich ja meine Eigenen Dateien nicht auf der SSD sondern ausgelagert d.h. im Prinzip ist nur Windows weg.



Dazu fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nur der alte und gute Klugscheißer satz ein ... Ja hätte man doch bloß mal 10 min pro woche für nen Backup investiert 
Klar ist es super ärgerlich, aber ich verstehe beim besten willen nicht warum die leute so nachlässig mit dem Thema Backup umgehen. Erst recht bei so ner jungen technik wie der SSD. Sie ist im großen und ganzen ausgereift. Vertrauen tu ich ihr aber (genauso wie HDD) ihnen deswegen dennoch noch lange nicht blind.  



> Ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz was da ausgefallen ist , eine SSD ist wirklich sehr simpel aufgebaut , mechanische Bauteile gibt es auch nicht. Flash Chips fallen nicht einfach so aus , die produzieren zuerst Fehler und fallen dann aus aber nicht von einem Reboot auf den nächsten. Im OCZ Forum gibt es aber haufenweise Threads wo die SSDs einfach so nach einem Reboot ausgefallen sind, irgendwas ist da faul.



Ich denke die Schwachstelle liegt noch beim Controller. Siehe Intel und ihre Chipsatz Probleme. so ein alter Hase und trotzdem sind sie diesmal voll ins Fettnäpfchen getreten.  Da wirst nicht machen können, wo der Mensch etwas macht passieren halt nunmal auch fehler. Hilft dir jetzt auch nicht weiter aber so ist es halt einfach. Wenn man sich mal die komplexität der materie mal genau anschaut stellt sich mir eher dir Frage warum es überhaupt so gut klappt. Als Stichwort will ich nur mal die Milliarden Transistoren einer GPU in den Raum werfen.




> Naja ich wechsle den Hersteller , die C300 sieht nicht schlecht aus ?


Ist natürlich dein gutes recht. wer weiß wie ich reagiert hätte....sicher auch recht sauer^^ Mit der C300 machst an sich auch nichts falsch und kann man blind weiterempfehlen.


----------



## fuzba (4. April 2011)

Also, ich habe das p8p67 von asus.aktuell installieren u kopiere ich .... bisher ohne Probleme. Mal schauen, wie es weiter läuft.

Wenn ich den Marvell Treiber deinstalliere, brauche ich dann einen anderen? Bremst der SATA 3gb die ssd nicht aus, oder merke ich das kaum?

BIOS vom Board u von der ssd sind aktuell.

Wenn es an FF liegt, dann alle add-ons deaktivieren?


----------



## thom_cat (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



fuzba schrieb:


> Noch ein Frage. Wenn sie nicht hier her gehört, einfach Bescheid geben.
> Aktuell ist es so, das in unbestimmten Abständen mein Firefox stehen bleibt und dann angezeigt wird "keine Rückmeldung". Nach einiger Zeit gehts dann weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee, woher das kommen kann?


 
erstmal solltest du nicht den marvell treiber verwenden, der unterstützt kein trim.
teste alternativ mal den msahci treiber oder schliess die ssd an einen intel port und nimm einen aktuellen rst treiber.


----------



## fuzba (4. April 2011)

Also brauche ich die ssd nur umklemmen, sehe ich das richtig?

Meinst du mit rst den Intel rapid storage Treiber?

Kann ich abgesehen vom Kabel am Board sehen, welchen sata Anschluss u Treiber ich verwende?

Edit:
Habe gleich mal nen neuen Test laufen lassen. Sieht auch gleich anders aus, die Werte.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nur der alte und gute Klugscheißer satz ein ... Ja hätte man doch bloß mal 10 min pro woche für nen Backup investiert
> Klar ist es super ärgerlich, aber ich verstehe beim besten willen nicht warum die leute so nachlässig mit dem Thema Backup umgehen. Erst recht bei so ner jungen technik wie der SSD. Sie ist im großen und ganzen ausgereift. Vertrauen tu ich ihr aber (genauso wie HDD) ihnen deswegen dennoch noch lange nicht blind.



Ich hatte sogar geplant ein Image zu machen von der SSD , aber mangels Zeit verschoben  Ich weiß ich bin da zu nachlässig , aber das Schülerbudget erlaubt nun mal leider keine großartigen Investitionen in Datensicherheit (im Kopf existiert mein RAID 1 schon  ). Beim Studium wird sich das leider nicht ändern :-/



> Ich denke die Schwachstelle liegt noch beim Controller. Siehe Intel und ihre Chipsatz Probleme. so ein alter Hase und trotzdem sind sie diesmal voll ins Fettnäpfchen getreten.  Da wirst nicht machen können, wo der Mensch etwas macht passieren halt nunmal auch fehler. Hilft dir jetzt auch nicht weiter aber so ist es halt einfach. Wenn man sich mal die komplexität der materie mal genau anschaut stellt sich mir eher dir Frage warum es überhaupt so gut klappt. Als Stichwort will ich nur mal die Milliarden Transistoren einer GPU in den Raum werfen.


Intel & Chipsatzprobleme ? Hab ich da was verpasst ? ^^
Sicher sind GPUs hochkomplex (auch wenn die Verfahren dahinter einfach sind) , aber Flashchips gibt es schon seit Ewigkeiten (CF Karten und davor) d.h. die Erfahrungswerte müssten da sein, dass Controller einfach so nach einem Bruchteil der Laufzeit ausfallen ist eigentlich ein Skandal (siehe Seagate HDD Ausfälle Anfang letzten Jahres wo ganze Serien nach ca. 3 Monaten ausgefallen sind , damals ging das durch alle PC Magazine und Seiten) und sollte Konsequenzen haben, einfach so mit den Daten der Kunden zu spielen finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Junge Technik hin oder her , wenn man etwas verkauft sollte man auch für eine gewisse Zeit garantieren können dass das Gerät funktioniert und wenn es Serienfehler gibt dann sollte man diese so schnell wie möglich beheben. Mir kann keiner erzählen dass es Zufälle sind wenn bei manchen im OCZ Forum eine SSD eingeht und die ausgetauschte SSD nach kürzester Zeit wieder an dem gleichen Fehler stirbt.



> Ist natürlich dein gutes recht. wer weiß wie ich reagiert hätte....sicher auch recht sauer^^ Mit der C300 machst an sich auch nichts falsch und kann man blind weiterempfehlen.


Die Werte sehen nicht so schlecht aus , und der Preis ist ähnlich 

Sorry dass ich mich hier jetzt "ausheule" aber ich bin grad ein wenig sauer ^^ Boardwechsel , endlich AHCI Probleme gelöst und dann stirbt die SSD -.-


----------



## mojoxy (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Naja so schlimm wie Du das nun darstellst ist es sicher nicht. Bedenke: Geheult wird immer schnell. Kaum einer geht ins OCZ Forum, um zu loben, wie gut doch seine SSD läuft  Und es werden auch mehr SF-SSDs verkauft als Crucials. Und naja sie garantieren Dir doch, dass die Platte 12 (bzw. 24 Monate) funktioniert - deswegen hast Du doch die Garantie ^^


----------



## roheed (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Habe gleich mal nen neuen Test laufen lassen. Sieht auch gleich anders aus, die Werte.


Und schon haste fast 100 punkte mehr ^^ Denk mal arg viel mehr kannst nicht mehr rausholen.



> Beim Studium wird sich das leider nicht ändern :-/


Ich spreche da aus eigener erfahrung...hoffentlich gehst du da ordentlicher mit deinen eigenen Dokumenten um^^ Wärst nicht der erste der seine dipl. arbeit verlierst weil man vergessen hat eine sicherheitskopie von zu machen  Ich hatte von meiner immer mind. 3 Kopien^^ da mußt schon die welt untergehen das ich sie komplett verloren hätte.




> Ich weiß ich bin da zu nachlässig , aber das Schülerbudget erlaubt nun mal leider keine großartigen Investitionen in Datensicherhei


SRy ist aber für mich kein argument mehr^^ Du wirst ja wohl noch 30€ auftreiben können für ne Mittlere 2,5" Hdd oder ?! Für nen SSD backup brauchst keine 100gb idr. 




> Intel & Chipsatzprobleme ? Hab ich da was verpasst ? ^^


Anscheinend schon^^ Sandy Bridge chipsatz hat/hatte nen bug




> Sorry dass ich mich hier jetzt "ausheule" aber ich bin grad ein wenig sauer ^^ Boardwechsel , endlich AHCI Probleme gelöst und dann stirbt die SSD -.-


SEi dir vergeben, ich denke kann auch jeder nachvollziehn wie sauer du grad auf OCZ bist


----------



## fuzba (4. April 2011)

Bin auch jetzt echt zufrieden mit der ssd. Ein Traum das hoch- und runterfahren u der nicht vorhandene Lärm


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



fuzba schrieb:


> Bin auch jetzt echt zufrieden mit der ssd. Ein Traum das hoch- und runterfahren u der nicht vorhandene Lärm


 
<= is C300 fachmann 

bei c300 nicht verzagen, sondern kurz den engel fragen


----------



## roheed (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Bin auch jetzt echt zufrieden mit der ssd. Ein Traum das hoch- und runterfahren u der nicht vorhandene Lärm



Ohja lang isch her aber ab und zu muß ich auch noch dran denken wie grauenhaft es früher mit den lahmen HDD war 
Genies es solange wie möglich...man gewöhnt sich leider zu schnell dran


----------



## fuzba (4. April 2011)

Hier wird einem geholfen  super.

Ja, ich genieße es so lange es geht. Hab meiner datengrab hdd jetzt einen netten vibrationsschutz spendiert. Ist auch schön angenehmer.aber in Sachen Tempo hilft das null


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja so schlimm wie Du das nun darstellst ist es sicher nicht. Bedenke: Geheult wird immer schnell. Kaum einer geht ins OCZ Forum, um zu loben, wie gut doch seine SSD läuft  Und es werden auch mehr SF-SSDs verkauft als Crucials. Und naja sie garantieren Dir doch, dass die Platte 12 (bzw. 24 Monate) funktioniert - deswegen hast Du doch die Garantie ^^


 
Das stimmt natürlich , aber wenn die ganze Deutsche Support Seite voll von dem gleichen Fehler ist dann heißt das schon etwas ^^
Ja sie geben Garantie darauf aber funktioniert es so lange ? Nein tut es eben nicht ! Würde man sich so etwas im Server Bereich erlauben würde sich da schneller was tun , aber auf dem Consumer kann man ja herumspringen und als Betatester missbrauchen.



roheed schrieb:


> Ich spreche da aus eigener erfahrung...hoffentlich gehst du da ordentlicher mit deinen eigenen Dokumenten um^^ Wärst nicht der erste der seine dipl. arbeit verlierst weil man vergessen hat eine sicherheitskopie von zu machen  Ich hatte von meiner immer mind. 3 Kopien^^ da mußt schon die welt untergehen das ich sie komplett verloren hätte.


Für alle Dokumente /Projektverwaltung verwende ich die genialste Erfindung im Bereich Cloud Computing : *Dropbox*. Selten so etwas praktisches gesehen (wo wir schon dabei sind , hier mein Referrallink , bringt mir 250MB mehr Speicher : http://db.tt/QiLC57X  Danke ! ) -> ich habe automatisch eine Versionshistory auf deren Website , wo ich jede beliebige Version wiederherstellen kann , bei jedem Computer an dem ich Dropbox installiert habe bin ich automatisch auf dem neuesten Stand -> min. 3x Sicherung : Dropbox , Laptop , Desktop . 
Es eignet sich außerdem perfekt für Projekte mit mehr als einer Person ,mit gemeinsamen Ordnern geht die Projektverwaltung wesentlich einfacher und man spart sehr sehr viel Zeit.
Wir haben Klassenintern Email abgelöst und durch einen Dropboxfolder ersetzt -> Daten können zentral verwaltet werden , kommen sicher bei jedem an , es gibt keine ungültigen Mail Adressen , Spam Filter Probleme usw. . Seit der Einführung von Dropbox hat sich außerdem die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich Files Klassenintern verbreiten vervielfacht und die Anzahl ebenfalls. 

Ich kann Dropbox wirklich nur jedem empfehlen , es gibt Apps für Android und iOS und man kann direkt von deren Website Down- und Uploaden, inzwischen verwende ich kaum noch USB Sticks , denn Dropbox kann man nicht vergessen und man hat ständig alle Daten verfügbar. Wenn ich daran denke wie oft ich schon genau das eine Dokument vergessen habe das ich gebraucht habe ^^ Ich bin restlos begeistert, die 2,5GB die man am Anfang hat reichen für quasi unendlich viele Dokumente.



> SRy ist aber für mich kein argument mehr^^ Du wirst ja wohl noch 30€ auftreiben können für ne Mittlere 2,5" Hdd oder ?! Für nen SSD backup brauchst keine 100gb idr.



Ja schon aber wenn schon denn schon  Ich muss mir mal eine 2 TB Platte anschaffen und alles sichern.



> Anscheinend schon^^ Sandy Bridge chipsatz hat/hatte nen bug



Ah ok den Bug kenne ich schon , ich dachte irgendwas im Zusammenhang mit SSDs. Aber solche Bugs treten immer wieder auf , ist zwar bitter aber es ist besser als wenn sie es totgeschweigen und die Schuld auf den Consumer schieben.



> SEi dir vergeben, ich denke kann auch jeder nachvollziehn wie sauer du grad auf OCZ bist


 



Gibt es irgendeine Alternative zur C300 im ~100€ Preisbereich ? Abgesehen von OCZ ?


----------



## roheed (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@Master
Hmm...das mit der "dropbox" sieht echt interessant aus...Nur Fünf Problem haben diese ganzen "Cloud" systeme in meinen Augen dennoch
1. Man weiß nicht was der Anbieter mit deinen Daten macht (und wer alles mit liest)
2. Wenn man doch mal kein Internet zugriff haben sollte sieht man auch mehr als alt aus
3. Wenn der Anbieter Insolvent gehen sollte kann es sein das deine Daten futsch sind
4. Die Vergangenheit hat auch schon öfters gezeigt, dass es immer noch Firmen gibt die es selber nicht so genau nehmen mit dem Backup 
5. Mit einem Langsamen Upload (DL) kann das ganze auch zu einem Geduldspiel werden.​Ich weiß nicht, nen mich altmodisch oder paranoid  aber ich tu mich wahnsinnig schwer Drittanbietern meine Daten zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wenn ich überlege wie genial (zumindest in der Theorie) Google ihr Cloud Office ist könnte man schon schwach werden aber ich bleib dabei das ich doch recht skeptisch eingestellt bin zu diesem Thema (siehe meine Punkte^^)



> Gibt es irgendeine Alternative zur C300 im ~100€ Preisbereich ? Abgesehen von OCZ ?


Nur bedingt...alle alternativen haben ansich die gleiche Technik wie OCZ aber wenn du dein glück probieren willst kannst dir mal die Corsair Force, Mushkin oder extrememory mal näher anschaun. Aber wie gesagt, die technik ist die gleiche. Unterschiede kann es (wenn überhaupt) nur in der verarbeitungsqualität und in der Firmware geben.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> @Master
> Hmm...das mit der "dropbox" sieht echt interessant aus...Nur Fünf Problem haben diese ganzen "Cloud" systeme in meinen Augen dennoch
> 1. Man weiß nicht was der Anbieter mit deinen Daten macht (und wer alles mit liest)
> 2. Wenn man doch mal kein Internet zugriff haben sollte sieht man auch mehr als alt aus
> ...


1)Natürlich weiß man nicht was der 3. Anbieter mit deinen Daten macht , aber mal von der anderen Seite betrachtet was will die Firma mit zusammenkopierten Ausarbeitungen von Schülern anfangen ? Ich werde natürlich keine hochriskanten Daten unverschlüsselt abspeichern, aber da geht es dir mit einem verlorenen USB Stick auch nicht viel besser , oder einem einfachen kleinen Virus der innerhalb von Sekunden den USB-Stick kontaminiert und so an viel mehr Daten gelangen könnte(und kann , es gibt genügend Fälle  u.A. Deshalb verkleben manche Firmen schon die USB Ports ^^ )

2)Naja es gibt kaum einen Ort wo man einen PC hat aber keinen Internetanschluss , und zur Not kann man sich die Daten am Handy ansehen oder verbreiten.

3)Natürlich , aber da ich ja mind. 2 Autobackups habe (Laptop und Pc) ist es mir im Prinzip egal und ich suche mir einfach eine Alternative wo ich die Daten zukünftig speichere.

4)Das ist ja der große Vorteil von Cloud basierten Systemen , es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das zig Rechner weltweit gleichzeitig ausfallen. Z.b. verwendet Google da eine sehr interessante Eigenentwicklung, das grenzt schon an 100% Datensicherheit.

5) Naja das hängt davon ab was man machen will , für Dokumente reicht sogar Modem Speed ^^ 


Wie gesagt , angefangen hat das ganze mit einem Schulprojekt und der Notwendigkeit eines gemeinsamen Datenzugriffs um nicht alles doppelt zu machen. Netzwerk war ausgeschlossen , USB Stick / Email ist zu umständlich. Zuerst hatten wir ein Microsoft Produkt im Auge , aber gleich bei Installation wurde z.B. SP3 , .Net usw. verlangt. Mangels schneller I-net Verbindung in der Schule brauchten wir eine Alternative und kamen so auf Dropbox. Inzwischen bin ich auch zu faul um das Datenkabel am Handy anzuschließen , schnell auf die DB und am Handy ist es verfügbar.

Praktisch ist auch dass man Daten jederzeit für jeden verfügbar machen kann in Form eines Downloadlinks. Es gibt einen Public Ordner (bzw. man könnte auch mehrere machen vermute ich) , rechter Mausklick und man hat einen DL-Link für die Datei. Mühsames erneutes Hochladen auf einen 1-Click-Hoster entfällt und im Gegensatz zu den eben genannten werden die Daten auch nicht gelöscht wenn nach einem gewissen Zeitfenster kein Download mehr erfolgt 

Ich weiß das klingt schon (fast) wie Werbung , aber ich bin echt verliebt in das Prinzip , vor allem die nahtlose Windows/Android Integration ist besser als bei vergleichbaren Produkten.


> Nur bedingt...alle alternativen haben ansich die gleiche Technik wie OCZ aber wenn du dein glück probieren willst kannst dir mal die Corsair Force, Mushkin oder extrememory mal näher anschaun. Aber wie gesagt, die technik ist die gleiche. Unterschiede kann es (wenn überhaupt) nur in der verarbeitungsqualität und in der Firmware geben.


Ich glaube dann werde ich der C300 eine Chance geben , die Lesewerte sind ja gewaltig


----------



## roheed (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> 2)Naja es gibt kaum einen Ort wo man einen PC hat aber keinen Internetanschluss , und zur Not kann man sich die Daten am Handy ansehen oder verbreiten.


gut ich denke das thema könn ma jetzt noch ins endlose diskutieren, aber ich kenn genug situationen wo man nen Laptop hatte aber null internet. Aber gut, wird wohl stark variieren.
Und zum thema Handy...hab noch ein gutes altes "SE C901" also nix smartphone da gibts auch so keine apps in diese richtung (denk ich zumindest).

Also im großen und ganzen ein interesanntes Produkt. Vorallem so wie ihr es nutzt. Aktuell nutzten bzw brauchen tu ich es aber nicht (mehr).


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> gut ich denke das thema könn ma jetzt noch ins endlose diskutieren, aber ich kenn genug situationen wo man nen Laptop hatte aber null internet. Aber gut, wird wohl stark variieren.
> Und zum thema Handy...hab noch ein gutes altes "SE C901" also nix smartphone da gibts auch so keine apps in diese richtung (denk ich zumindest).
> 
> Also im großen und ganzen ein interesanntes Produkt. Vorallem so wie ihr es nutzt. Aktuell nutzten bzw brauchen tu ich es aber nicht (mehr).


Beim Internet hilft auch ein Smartphone weiter , dank WLAN Tethering kann ich eigentlich immer mit dem Laptop online gehen (dank Quasi-Flat auch ohne Kosten ^^), solang ich Saft habe  HS(D)PA ist schnell genug um anständig zu surfen , auch eine VNC Übertragung ist kein Problem mehr. (Habe schon über 4Mbit DL und 2,5Mbit UL gesehen hier in Österreich)

Das ganze funktioniert sehr gut bei uns. Eine eigene geschlossene Facebook Gruppe und Dropbox haben bei uns die außerschulische klasseninterne Kommunikation erheblich vereinfacht und verbessert, wenn man keine der beiden Technologien verwendet hat man natürlich ein ziemliches Problem , kaum jemand versendet noch irgendwas per E-Mail. 
Das ganze ist insbesondere jetzt im Matura(Abitur)-Jahrgang interessant wo es gilt den Stoff der letzten paar Jahre zu verbreiten , bzw. ausgearbeitete Frage zu verbreiten, letztes Jahr wäre das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## Nyuki (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

"Ich weiß nicht, nen mich altmodisch oder paranoid aber ich tu mich wahnsinnig schwer Drittanbietern meine Daten zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wenn ich überlege wie genial (zumindest in der Theorie) Google ihr Cloud Office ist könnte man schon schwach werden aber ich bleib dabei das ich doch recht skeptisch eingestellt bin zu diesem Thema (siehe meine Punkte^^)"

Richtig so.Alles firlefanz !


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Richtig so.Alles firlefanz !


 
Also als Firlefanz würde ich Cloud basierte Anwendungen nicht bezeichnen , die Office Dienste von Google sind wirklich nicht schlecht, alle meine Mail Konten laufen inzwischen auf ein Gmail Konto zusammen . Wenn ich daran denke wie viel mehr Aufwand ich durch Desktop Lösungen hätte bin ich schon froh darüber(Zumindest bei Gmail , Cloud Office verwendet bei uns irgendwie niemand , ausser mir ^^). Der Trend geht zu immer mehr Auslagerung von Ressourcen , Photoshop usw. geht schon recht gut, Spiele mit Abstrichen in der Bildqualität auch. ChromeOS zeigt wie Tablets oder Laptops mit quasi keiner Rechenleistung und somit wenig Akkuverbrauch auskommen können in dem man Rechenleistung auslagert. Lediglich ein Browser reicht aus.

Cloud Computing ist die nahe Zukunft bzw. vielfach auch die Gegenwart , auch wenn man es nicht wahrnimmt. Dass die Datenschutzfrage damit immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt ist klar.

Falls es jemanden interessiert : http://labs.google.com/papers/gfs.html das Filesystem von Google.


----------



## roheed (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> HS(D)PA ist schnell genug um anständig zu surfen , auch eine VNC Übertragung ist kein Problem mehr. (Habe schon über 4Mbit DL und 2,5Mbit UL gesehen hier in Österreich)


Jo des sagst mal meinem Anbieter E-Plus der zwar im grossen und ganzen ein super anbieter ist (auch netztabdeckung) aber in sachen internet kaum bis gar kein UMTS und co anbietet  Hab ne Internet Flat und surf mit dem handy im EDGE Speed  Nein, spaß macht das nun wirklich nicht XD



> Das ganze funktioniert sehr gut bei uns. Eine eigene geschlossene Facebook Gruppe und Dropbox haben bei uns die außerschulische klasseninterne Kommunikation erheblich vereinfacht und verbessert, wenn man keine der beiden Technologien verwendet hat man natürlich ein ziemliches Problem , kaum jemand versendet noch irgendwas per E-Mail.
> Das ganze ist insbesondere jetzt im Matura(Abitur)-Jahrgang interessant wo es gilt den Stoff der letzten paar Jahre zu verbreiten , bzw. ausgearbeitete Frage zu verbreiten, letztes Jahr wäre das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit gewesen.



Kann ich recht schwer nachvollziehen, da als ich noch zur schule gegangen bin hatte noch kaum jemand internet, geschweige den ein Handy ...schwer vorzustellen aber in den '90 Jahren war das alles noch ein wenig ander  Zu zeiten meiner Fortbildung haben wir das meiste per Email, ICQ, USB stick oder der schul eigenen Plattform vertrieben. Jo hätte ich damals schon deine plattform gekannt seh die welt vlt schon anders aus. Aber nochmal, Selbst in höheren Schulformen ist guter und ständig verfügbarer Wlan zugriff nicht an der tagesordnung gewesen.


----------



## roheed (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Also als Firlefanz würde ich Cloud basierte Anwendungen nicht bezeichnen , die Office Dienste von Google sind wirklich nicht schlecht, alle meine Mail Konten laufen inzwischen auf ein Gmail Konto zusammen . Wenn ich daran denke wie viel mehr Aufwand ich durch Desktop Lösungen hätte bin ich schon froh darüber(Zumindest bei Gmail , Cloud Office verwendet bei uns irgendwie niemand , ausser mir ^^). Der Trend geht zu immer mehr Auslagerung von Ressourcen , Photoshop usw. geht schon recht gut, Spiele mit Abstrichen in der Bildqualität auch. ChromeOS zeigt wie Tablets oder Laptops mit quasi keiner Rechenleistung und somit wenig Akkuverbrauch auskommen können in dem man Rechenleistung auslagert. Lediglich ein Browser reicht aus.
> 
> Cloud Computing ist die nahe Zukunft bzw. vielfach auch die Gegenwart , auch wenn man es nicht wahrnimmt. Dass die Datenschutzfrage damit immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt ist klar.
> 
> Falls es jemanden interessiert : Google Research Publication: The Google File System das Filesystem von Google.


 

Ja man merkt das du dem ganzen recht aufgeschlossen bist und ist ansich auch nichts schlechtes dran. Das Outsourcen wird in naher zukunft noch viel stärker an bedeutung gewinnen. Es gibt ja mittlerweile ja sogar schon plattformen, die "games" outsorcen...Sprich das Game läuft auf ultra gamerkisten und man selber kriegt nur noch das fertig berechnete Bild zur Verfügung. Also eine art Video das man virtuell mit maus und co steuert. Wenn das wirklich einschlägt wie eine Bombe kann man bald mit einer Office Kiste Crysis 1 @ max zocken^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Jo des sagst mal meinem Anbieter E-Plus der zwar im grossen und ganzen ein super anbieter ist (auch netztabdeckung) aber in sachen internet kaum bis gar kein UMTS und co anbietet  Hab ne Internet Flat und surf mit dem handy im EDGE Speed  Nein, spaß macht das nun wirklich nicht XD


Ouch , jap EDGE tut weh  Als bei uns mal das gesamte Schulnetz ausgefallen ist (ein Bagger hat die Glasfaserleitung gekappt  ) mussten wir gezwungenermaßen auf Alternativen umsteigen ... man hat seeehr viel Zeit fürs Kaffeetrinken  Meine Schule ist leider ein kleiner Bunker, d.h. abgesehen vom 3.Stock muss man nach Netz suchen bzw. freut sich über EDGE ^^


> Kann ich recht schwer nachvollziehen, da als ich noch zur schule gegangen bin hatte noch kaum jemand internet, geschweige den ein Handy ...schwer vorzustellen aber in den '90 Jahren war das alles noch ein wenig ander  Zu zeiten meiner Fortbildung haben wir das meiste per Email, ICQ, USB stick oder der schul eigenen Plattform vertrieben. Jo hätte ich damals schon deine plattform gekannt seh die welt vlt schon anders aus. Aber nochmal, Selbst in höheren Schulformen ist guter und ständig verfügbarer Wlan zugriff nicht an der tagesordnung gewesen.


Naja die Schuleigene Platform ist ein Horror bei uns , trotz Technikschwerpunkt (HTL -> Höhere Technische Lehranstalt) schaffen die es nicht eine vernünftige Netzwerkstruktur einzuführen. Wir arbeiten mit Novell d.h. liegen mehr als 200MB Userdaten im Account kann man sagen dass eine Stunde Informatik nicht reichen wird um den Rechner hochzufahren.
Außerdem ist die Netzwerkinfrastruktur derartig veraltet dass an den Knoten noch auf Hubs gesetzt wird. 
Ein Virus an einem einzigen(!) Laptop der ständig Daten hochgeladen hat, hat ausgereicht um das gesamte Schulnetz zum Erliegen zu bringen, denn Hubs versenden im Gegensatz zu Switches die Daten an alle Geräte. Viel Traffic kann sich aufschaukeln und schließlich die Knoten überlasten. Wenn jemand LOIC testen will sollte er das bei uns machen 

Ich kann mir Zeiten vor Wikipedia und Internet nicht mehr vorstellen , das muss ja alles ewig gedauert haben ? 15 Seiten A4 Seiten aus Büchern rauschreiben ? ^^ Overheadfolien gestalten ? 
Oder mangels Internet am Smartphone nicht up-to-date zu sein? Jedesmal wenn ich nach einem Wochenende bei der Freundin heimfahre verbringe ich die knappe Stunde Zugfahren mit Nachrichtenlesen im Internet nur um zu wissen was alles passiert ist in den letzten 24 Stunden, ohne Internet könnte ich mir das gar nicht mehr vorstellen^^



roheed schrieb:


> Ja man merkt das du dem ganzen recht aufgeschlossen bist und ist ansich auch nichts schlechtes dran. Das Outsourcen wird in naher zukunft noch viel stärker an bedeutung gewinnen. Es gibt ja mittlerweile ja sogar schon plattformen, die "games" outsorcen...Sprich das Game läuft auf ultra gamerkisten und man selber kriegt nur noch das fertig berechnete Bild zur Verfügung. Also eine art Video das man virtuell mit maus und co steuert. Wenn das wirklich einschlägt wie eine Bombe kann man bald mit einer Office Kiste Crysis 1 @ max zocken^^


 
Funktionieren tut es schon , allerdings sind manchmal Komprimierungsartefakte zu sehen. Das größere Problem bei Spielen stellt aber vermutlich die Reaktionszeit der Internetverbindung dar, Shooter werden wohl eher keinen Spaß machen 
Aber wenn es funktioniert wäre es meiner Meinung nach keine schlechte Idee , Rechenzentren können Energieeffizienter gebaut werden, der Kunde spart Geld, Spiele könnten verliehen werden , man benötigt keinen Kopierschutz , Cheats wäre schwieriger umzusetzen usw. Nachteile sehe ich eigentlich nicht


----------



## biggiman (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich weiss diese SSD ist evtl nichts für euch Enthusiasten  , aber was sagt ihr zu dem Preis ?

ExtreMemory XLR8 M Series SSD 256GB interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Welche Problem können mit dem Controller auftreten?


----------



## fuzba (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ich muss auch nochmal fragen. 
was kann ich denn machen, wenn der gute FF auch nach dem deaktivieren und entfernen der add-ons weiterhin teilweise stehen bleibt?

Danke für Eure Tipps und Ideen


----------



## mojoxy (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



biggiman schrieb:


> Ich weiss diese SSD ist evtl nichts für euch Enthusiasten  , aber was sagt ihr zu dem Preis ?
> 
> ExtreMemory XLR8 M Series SSD 256GB interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> Welche Problem können mit dem Controller auftreten?


 Ich würd sagen der Preis ist ein Fehler. Liegt sonst glaube ich bei 500-600€. Kannst ja mal versuchen zu bestellen. Wenns klappt isses ein nettes Schnäppchen


----------



## Vaykir (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

preis liegt jetzt bei 635 euro.


----------



## hwk (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



fuzba schrieb:


> ich muss auch nochmal fragen.
> was kann ich denn machen, wenn der gute FF auch nach dem deaktivieren und entfernen der add-ons weiterhin teilweise stehen bleibt?
> 
> Danke für Eure Tipps und Ideen


 Wenn nur der FF spinnt, einen anderen Browser nehmen z.B. Iron  http://www.srware.net/downloads/srware_iron.exe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Welcher FF, der 4.0 oder der ältere 3.6?


----------



## fuzba (6. April 2011)

Ich mag fehlst FF doch so. Es ist die 4.0 Version.


----------



## roheed (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Probier doch einfach mal zum spaß den FF 3 und dann schaun ob der bug wech ist...Hab mit dem FF 4 auch noch den einen oder anderen kleinen (vertretbaren) bug. Musst auf ein update warten und hoffen. wenn nur FF rumspackt kann es kaum die SSD sein


----------



## fuzba (6. April 2011)

Aktuell denke ich, dass es nur der FF ist. Deswegen bin ich auch recht ruhig. Die ssd wäre schlimmer. Wo bekomme ich denn ältere Versionen her?


----------



## roheed (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

google dein feind und helfer 

hier zb

Firefox 3 - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## fuzba (6. April 2011)

Hast ja recht. Danke


----------



## mojoxy (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich hatte früher auch mal Probleme mit FF. Hing immer mal wieder für einige (~5) Sekunden und dann gings wieder. War sau nervig. Irgendwann war es weg -.-"


----------



## fuzba (6. April 2011)

Ja genauso ist das.  Wobei das hängen teilweise länger ist. Ich beobachte es weiter und nehme dann mal den FF 3


----------



## roheed (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die vertex 3 scheint wohl langsam aber sicher im handel anzukommen^^Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die ersten Praxis test....dannach pass ich evtl meine startseite an. 

seh ich des richtig, dass de V3 nur ab 120 gb zu haben sein wird?! Und wieder ein Rückschritt für den mann mit kleinerem Geldbeutel (schüler azubi etc...)


----------



## mojoxy (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Sieht so aus. Gibt ne 120GB, ne 240GB und ne unbezahlbare 480GB Variante. Die V3 ist eh nichts für den kleinen Geldbeutel (~ 1,95€/GB), aber auf jeden Fall extrem interessant. Ich werde die Preise auch weiterhin im Auge behalten, denn jucken tuts mich schon. Meine V2 würd ich dann in mein Laptop packen


----------



## roheed (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn sie beim booten nochmal 50% rausholen kann dann überleg ich es mir XD sonst tuts meine alte Corsair auch noch paar monate. falls diesen herbst/winter die ivy Bridge rauskommen sollte, was ich aber fast nicht glaube dann wird meine kiste wieder generalüberholt. evtl mit neuer ssd


----------



## roheed (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

btw meine ssd hat schon 1450 betriebsstunden geschaft @ 2TB write ...tendenz fallend (write/h) weil ich nicht mehr soviel rumbenche und test


----------



## fuzba (7. April 2011)

Ich muss nochmal stören. Habe jetzt die Hänger auch in anderen Programmen.was kann ich jetzt machen ?


----------



## djnoob (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



djnoob schrieb:


> scheint wohl nicht sehr schnell zu sein oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moinsen, es ärgert mich total. Platte hat noch 57% Freien Speicher und die Perfomance hat echt abgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> btw meine ssd hat schon 1450 betriebsstunden geschaft @ 2TB write ...tendenz fallend (write/h) weil ich nicht mehr soviel rumbenche und test


 
 Nur 1450 das hab ich ja jetzt schon wieder mit meiner ausgetauschten SSD und die hab ich jetzt erst wieder seit ca. 2 Monaten!


----------



## Vaykir (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Roheed hat sein taschenrechner halt nur 2 stunden am tag an, deswegen nur 1400 stunden


----------



## PontifexM (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> die vertex 3 scheint wohl langsam aber sicher im handel anzukommen^^Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die ersten Praxis test....dannach pass ich evtl meine startseite an.
> 
> seh ich des richtig, dass de V3 nur ab 120 gb zu haben sein wird?! Und wieder ein Rückschritt für den mann mit kleinerem Geldbeutel (schüler azubi etc...)



ich denke ich werd mir die so oder zulegen da ich schnell ein nachfolger brauche von der vertex II .
da ich mir die tage ein sandy bridge system zusammen schustere sollte ich sie haben meld ich mich nochmal.


----------



## roheed (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich muss nochmal stören. Habe jetzt die Hänger auch in anderen Programmen.was kann ich jetzt machen ?


Jo jetzt hast ein ernsthaftes Problem! Kann sein das du vom Crucial "LAG" problem betroffen bist. Abhilfe habe ich keine. mußt selber mal rechererchieren. btw hab dir schon in einem post geschrieben was du machen kannst. such mal pls danach...




> Moinsen, es ärgert mich total. Platte hat noch 57% Freien Speicher und die Perfomance hat echt abgenommen.


Liegt aber definitiv nicht am Füllstandgrad der SSD. Mach den test einfach nochmal. Die Lesewerte sind noch nie eingebrochen...bei keinem . Das der Write wert schlechter wird ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. 



> Nur 1450 das hab ich ja jetzt schon wieder mit meiner ausgetauschten SSD und die hab ich jetzt erst wieder seit ca. 2 Monaten!


Jo dafür hast aber auch noch nen hohen schreiblast wert. Aber zumindest sieht man die Differenz wenn man nicht mehr bencht



> Roheed hat sein taschenrechner halt nur 2 stunden am tag an, deswegen nur 1400 stunden


Jo ist zwar gefühl länger aber schein so XD




> ich denke ich werd mir die so oder zulegen da ich schnell ein nachfolger brauche von der vertex II .
> da ich mir die tage ein sandy bridge system zusammen schustere sollte ich sie haben meld ich mich nochmal.


wäre auf jeden fall nice von dir


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

so, da ich nun eine Vertex3 habe aber nur Sata2 werde ich aber die Benchmarks doch machen aber Juni/Juli wenn die Bulli Boards und CPUs da sind den noch mal machen auf SATA2 und dann auf SATA3 danach noch mal alles neu aufspielen und dann noch mal den Benchmark, das sollte zumindest ein paar hinweise ageben wie gut Trimm ist und was es bringt. Da ich aber erst am Montag wieder Zeit habe mache ich die ersten Benchmarks am Montag Abend.


----------



## roheed (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

erst heiß machen und dann uns abblitzen lassen


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> erst heiß machen und dann uns abblitzen lassen


 wie jetzt? ich habe doch keine heiß gemacht. Aber wenn du meinst wegen der eine SSd die ich noch einen Monat leigen habe, da läst sich bestimt was machen. Oder meinste das ich ein Raid0 oder 1 basteln soll, um die FW zu testen? Kann ich machen aber Jungs die kosten. Und ich kann doch den Raid nicht auf ein neuse System mit nehmen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Er meint das wir schon alle auf den ersten Benchmark einer Vertex3 warten und schon alle heiß drauf sind!!!!!!


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

das kann ich Montag an einem SATA2 Port machen. aber der kommt und wenn ihr mir verratet wie ich ein Raid auf ein neuse Board bekomme ohne die zu zerstöhren mache ich sogar ein Raid Test daraus was bringt die FW, ist die fast genau so gut wie Trimm? oder doch lieber kein Raid und Trimm(en) lassen.


----------



## hwk (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nur 1450 das hab ich ja jetzt schon wieder mit meiner ausgetauschten SSD und die hab ich jetzt erst wieder seit ca. 2 Monaten!


 Meine läuft seit Anfang September ... ja ich mach den PC oft aus! , wann der letzte Safe Erase war weiss ich nicht genau, aber auf jedenfall im letzten Jahr ^^, da werden die Read und Write Werte ja glaub ich zurück gesetzt, bei der Laufzeit weiss ichs nich :x


----------



## djnoob (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Liegt aber definitiv nicht am Füllstandgrad der SSD. Mach den test einfach nochmal. Die Lesewerte sind noch nie eingebrochen...bei keinem . Das der Write wert schlechter wird ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.


 
Am anfang waren es ja ca. 90MB/s Seq schrieben, aber im mom ist es so tief, das ich den Temp sowie die Auslagerungsdatei auf die Raid Platte verschoben habe. AUch mehrer tests bringen nicht .
Anscheinend habe ich die falsche Platte für meine zwecke gekauft.
Da ich viel große und kleine Dateien auf die temp Ordner schreibe und lese, ist wohl entweder die SSD nur fürs OS und Programme geeignet. Rad 0 wäre ja auch keine Lösung. Also was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## roheed (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

@djnoob 
Wenn du viel schreiben willst, wäre eine Große C300 >128gb oder gleich die Vertex 3 wohl was für dich. Die haben beide recht hohe seq. schreibwerte. 
Und ansich hast du das richtig erkannt...die stärken einer SSD liegen in erster Linie im READ und somit vorallem für OS platten. 




> Meine läuft seit Anfang September ... ja ich mach den PC oft aus! , wann der letzte Safe Erase war weiss ich nicht genau, aber auf jedenfall im letzten Jahr ^^, da werden die Read und Write Werte ja glaub ich zurück gesetzt, bei der Laufzeit weiss ichs nich :x


Die laufzeit wird nicht gelöscht...sprich keiner der SMART werte


----------



## djnoob (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ok, eine schnelle SSd wie du o.g. hast, wäre ja eine möglichkeit für den Temp Ordner, wenn man viel schreiben tut .
Gestern nacht mal etwas geschaut und ich denke, es gibt für mich zwei möglichkeiten. Entweder den Temp Ordner auf die schnelle Raid 0 Platte mit zwei HD322GJ F4 verschieben oder halt die C300.


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die c300 und um *einiges* schneller als dein niedlicher raid 
und für richtigen write speed nimm die dicke 256er. die haut nochmal ne schippe oben drauf.


----------



## djnoob (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja die soll ja mom die schnellste raid. Problem ist aber, das ich eigentlich mit 60GB ganz gut Zurecht komme . .
Ich denke so langsam lerne ich was dazu . 
Was ich aber noch überlege ist, ob ich vielleicht für die kohle nochmal einen Raid aus den HD322ern machen könnte und die SSD in ruhe lasse, so das die sich nur ums OS kümmert.

Nebenbei, so sieht es mit dem Raid mom bei mir aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja die seq werte sind beim raid ähnlich denen einer ssd. aber ne ssd trumpft auch eher mit den 4k werten auf.
mach mal AS SSD bench mit dem raid und poste nen pic.

PS:ATTO zeigt nur maximalwerte an.


----------



## djnoob (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

. das wird nicht klappen mit dem test .
Ab 4k Test braucht er ne Ewigkeit. gestern schon nach 30 min abgebrochen.
Zeigt aber so ca. 3 MB/s. Da denkt man schon, das dass PRG wie der name schon sagt nur für SSD´s gemacht wurde.

@Edit: HDtune zeigt mir aber bei 4K Werte beim lesen ca. 86MB/s


----------



## roheed (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

 



> Da denkt man schon, das dass PRG wie der name schon sagt nur für SSD´s gemacht wurde.



das zeigt nur wie beschießen langsam eine HDD ist! Aber alle kriegen nur das sabbern wenn sie die seq. werte sehen.


----------



## djnoob (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ihr seid die ja die profis hier, deswegen bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als hier nur fragen zu stellen und auf eure Kriterien einzugehen.

C: SSD: OS und programme
D: Raid: Daten wie Musik, Video, Bilder

Mir gehts mehr oder weniger darum, das dass archivieren 
- von Daten mit Winrar schneller schreiben.
- Das öffnen und schreiben der Videodateien bei magix schneller gelesen und geschrieben werden = auch Umwandeln von Videodateien.

Wenn man sich halt vorstellt, man habe bei D:/ Daten, die man schneller mit Winrar archivieren will, wäre es Theoretisch P/L mäßig gesehen nicht günstiger, wenn man einen zweiten Raid verbung baut mit z.B. 2TB Platten und die von D nach E (z.B.) archiviert?
Bzw. einen Raid 0 bei E macht und dort die Temp Daten erstellt und das ganze innerhalb der erten Raid bei D:/ archiviert?


----------



## roheed (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie gesagt, schreiben gehört jetzt nicht unbedingt zur besten eigenschaften einer SSD.  Am meisten speed kriegste raus wenn die quelle und das ziel zwei verschiedene LW sind (HDD oder RAID). 
Ich tu mich jetzt aber doch schwer zu sagen was schneller ist...meine SSD oder mein HDD Raid. Ich finde sie schenken sich nicht viel. Ich nutzte meistens meine RAID als quelle und dann die ssd als ziel. Für Magix bringt eine ssd leider recht wenig (getestet bei nem Kumpel) Die daten sind eher viele große also auch nicht grad das fachgebiet einer SSD. Und beim konvertieren limitiert eh in erster linie deine CPU und eher seltener die HDD/SSD.


----------



## Vaykir (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Dann brauchst wohl ne neue CPU. WIllst meine kaufen? cpu und mainboard unten stehen zum verkauf


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Dann brauchst wohl ne neue CPU. WIllst meine kaufen? cpu und mainboard unten stehen zum verkauf


 
 der reicht erstmal, werde demnächst auf Bulldozer umziehen (next year)


----------



## roheed (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

also nochmal kurz und knapp...was ist deine obereste Priorität?! Max. Leistung fürs Rendern und Archivieren (WinRAR) ?


----------



## Crymes (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Laut Smart Werten sind knapp 700 GByte geschrieben worden, das Lauferk hat noch 100% Lebensdauer.
Ob das von den vielen Firmwareupdates kommt?


----------



## roheed (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ne normal nicht. hab ja auch schon knappe 2 000 gb write drauf. Sieht man halt mal wieviel Windows (und alle progs vorne weg Browser) auf einem datenträger rumspamt^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was sagt ihr zur Crucial C400 ? Darauf warten oder gleich die C300 nehemen ? Einen Test gibt es hier : The Crucial m4 (Micron C400) SSD Review - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News .


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ich habe inzwischen Fancychache drauf und erhoffe mir dabei, das die Writes auf der ssd vermindert werden.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

die C400 ist ja unewsentlich schneller als die C300. Warten kannst du, dann sollte es aus Benchmarks geben und du kannst dann immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## mojoxy (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Was sich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon abzeichnet ist das der Sprung von der C300 zur C400 nicht allzu groß werden wird. Ich will mich noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen (es gibt ja noch keine Vertex 3 im Umlauf - getestet wurde nur ein Vorserienmodell), aber ich glaube die Vertex 3 wird zumindest performancemäßig das bessere Produkt in dieser Generation. OCZ würde gut daran tun, kein besonders gutes Vorserienmodell zum Test herauszugeben, welches nicht die tatsächlichen Werte der Serienproduktion widerspiegelt. Sind ja erst kürzlich ins Ruf-Fettnäpfchen getreten 

Zu allem anderen (Stabilität, Haltbarkeit, usw.) kann man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt höchsten Vermutungen äußern.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Was sich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon abzeichnet ist das der Sprung von der C300 zur C400 nicht allzu groß werden wird. Ich will mich noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen (es gibt ja noch keine Vertex 3 im Umlauf - getestet wurde nur ein Vorserienmodell), aber ich glaube die Vertex 3 wird zumindest performancemäßig das bessere Produkt in dieser Generation. OCZ würde gut daran tun, kein besonders gutes Vorserienmodell zum Test herauszugeben, welches nicht die tatsächlichen Werte der Serienproduktion widerspiegelt. Sind ja erst kürzlich ins Ruf-Fettnäpfchen getreten
> 
> Zu allem anderen (Stabilität, Haltbarkeit, usw.) kann man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt höchsten Vermutungen äußern.


 
da muß ich dir wieder sprechen ich habe 2 vertex zu Hause liegen seit Freitag.


----------



## mojoxy (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

In welcher Hinsicht musst Du mir widersprechen? Dass es bereits 3er im Umlauf gibt? Oder auf die Performance bezogen?

Dass manche schon welche haben, hab ich auch schon gehört. So richtig verfügbar sind sie aber noch nicht - fängt gerade erst an. Wenn Du einen Test zur Vertex 3 findest wäre ich sehr interessiert (natürlich ein Serienmodell).


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



mojoxy schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht musst Du mir widersprechen? Dass es bereits 3er im Umlauf gibt? Oder auf die Performance bezogen?
> 
> Dass manche schon welche haben, hab ich auch schon gehört. So richtig verfügbar sind sie aber noch nicht - fängt gerade erst an. Wenn Du einen Test zur Vertex 3 findest wäre ich sehr interessiert (natürlich ein Serienmodell).


 
ich habe doch hinter geschrieben das ich meine bereits habe, das die tests noch nicht dem der Masse entsprechen könnten, habe ich weder bejat noch dir wiedersprochen.


----------



## djnoob (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habe hier zufällig ein Test gefunden.
Samsung 470 Series 64 GB vs Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB

Ist die Samsung SSD nicht schneller als die C300?
Ist es generell bei SSD`s so, das die nach der zeit an Schreibleistung verlieren oder gibts auch SSD´s, die nach Monaten die Schreibleistung beibehalten.

@Edit: sehe schon, das die C300 in 4K - 64k Random viel besser ist


----------



## roheed (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

THG hats heut gut auf den punkt gebracht...eigentlich ist es sowas von sch.... egal welche SSD man sich holt weil sich alle nur in Nuancen unterscheiden und der vergleich zu ner HDD in allen fällen abnormal krank sei. wenn man doch fein unterscheiden möchte sieht es so aus,  als ob die Vertex 3 etwas die nase vor der C400 haben wird.



> Ist es generell bei SSD`s so, das die nach der zeit an Schreibleistung verlieren oder gibts auch SSD´s, die nach Monaten die Schreibleistung beibehalten.


Nein, dieses "Problem" haben nur die SF SSD erster generation und die SSD generationen zuvor. Die Intel und C300 (C400) gehen anders damit um und der einbruch ist praktisch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## djnoob (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Danke Roheed@ Wollte mir nun eigentlich heute die von samsung 470 128GB Version holen. Nur was ich bisher halt nicht herausfinden konnte ist, wie der bench nach Monaten mit zugemüllten Benche aussieht.
Mein vorhaben ist ja, Daten auf der HDD mit hilfe von Temp Ordner der sich dann auf der SSC befindet zu komprimieren oder entpacken.

@Edit: Frage mich nebenbei auch, ob vielleicht nicht die Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB die bessere Wahl wäre?


----------



## roheed (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ja schau dir die seq. schreibwerte an die dir wohl wichtig sind und dann entscheide. Ob die samsung stabil bleibt weiß ich nicht (aber anscheinend schon) die C300 ist es auf jeden fall.


----------



## djnoob (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Finde mom keine benchmarks zwischen der C300 54GB Version und der 128GB . Die 128GB sind für mich etwas Overkill.
schon gefunden.


----------



## roheed (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie du halt siehst, lohnt sich die kleine C 300 für deine schreiblast nicht...da kannst gleich bei der F60 bleiben.


----------



## djnoob (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ja das dachte ich auch gerade. 
Um die mehr Leistung zu bekommen, muss ich sozusagen die 126GB version kaufen.
Was mich halt nur etwas verwirrt, sind die Tests auf dieser Seite.
Da die SSD mehr oder weniger für den Täglichen Anwendungen wichtiger ist, sehe ich es eigentlich in erster Linie als wichtig, die 4K Werte zu beobachten und da fällt doch die 470 eindeutig als die bessere da?


----------



## roheed (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> die 4K Werte zu beobachten und da fällt doch die 470 eindeutig als die bessere da?



Ich sehe in deinem link aber genau das gegenteil  schau dir die 4k read an da ist die c300 eindeutig besser und entspricht auch den anderen benchmarks


----------



## djnoob (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

ui, da habe ich wohl was falsch gesehen . Sata 3 brauche ich dann wohl nicht.


----------



## roheed (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

glaub im schreiben soll sie angeblich schneller sein wobei ich die sehr schlechten schreibwerte nicht bestätigen kann


----------



## biggiman (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

weiss einer wie garantieabwicklung von ocz funktioniert? sehe da gerade ein interessante vertex 2, nur gehe ich mal davon aus dass die ohne rechnung ist. in der artikelbeschreibung wird wegen garantie auf die ocz-page verwiesen.


----------



## djnoob (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Habe mir gestern mal die Samsung bestellt. Berichte dann, wenn Sie morgen spätestens übermorgen ankommt.
Schreibwerte sind mir wichtiger gewesen, als die Lesewerte, deswegen auch die Kaufentscheidung zur 470er.

was könnte ich denn mit meiner F60 anstellen?
Ein Sata slot hätte ich noch frei. 		Soll ich die verkaufen oder kann man die eventuell als Gamer HDD nutzen?


----------



## mojoxy (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Hast du keinen Laptop? Würd sie da rein packen, oder halt verkaufen


----------



## djnoob (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

laptop schon, aber ide .
Geld ist nicht so wichtig, würde es sich lohnen, die als Gamer platte zu nutzen?
-BFBC2
-Tropico
-C&C


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wenn du auf kurze ladezeiten stehst und platz genug hast: klar, wieso nicht. mehr frames bekommste dadurch jedoch nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Also ich installiere grundsätzlich meine Games auf meine F120GB und kann nur sagen es lohnt sich, gut manche Spiele profitieren eher weniger von einer SSD aber es gibt auch Games die laden dann 50-70% schneller!


----------



## djnoob (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

welche Titel?


----------



## mojoxy (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Wenn du die Knete nicht brauchst, dann nimm die ruhig für Spiele. Wie die beiden vor mir schon gesagt haben, Ladezeiten verkürzen sich teils heftig. Mehr Spieleleistung ist selten und wenn dann nur im 1%-Bereich.


----------



## roheed (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> weiss einer wie garantieabwicklung von ocz funktioniert? sehe da gerade ein interessante vertex 2, nur gehe ich mal davon aus dass die ohne rechnung ist. in der artikelbeschreibung wird wegen garantie auf die ocz-page verwiesen.


Wieso ohne rechnung?! Ist sie vom Laster gefallen ? Normal geht ohne rechnung bei keinem hersteller was. btw, über die seriennummer wird auch eine datenbank für geklaute geräte abgefragt. Wenn das produkt nicht ganz sauber ist kann es sogar schon mal einbehalten werden! GAnz schlimm ist es bei Ebay ware...kaufst dir nen lapi, der geht kaput, schickst ihn MIT vermeindlicher REchnung ein und beim Hersteller wird er einbehalten weil als geklaute wahre markiert! (insider wissen Fujitsu Siemens) Und du als Käufer kannst ganz genau...gar nichts machen! Geld weg, wahre weg und mit etwas pech noch ne anzeige am hals!



> was könnte ich denn mit meiner F60 anstellen?


Kannst sie auch mir schenken...dann würd ich sogar nen SSD raid aufbaun 
Auf 60 gb haben zwar nicht viele GAmes platz (mit WOW und co vlt net mal 3st oder so)
Aber spaß macht es auf jeden fall wenn man seine games auf der SSD hat. Die ladezeiten (fast alle games) 
verkürzen sich teilweise weit über 50%. Btw auf der startseite hat Vaykir zu diesem thema auch was ausgearbeitet!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



biggiman schrieb:


> weiss einer wie garantieabwicklung von ocz funktioniert? sehe da gerade ein interessante vertex 2, nur gehe ich mal davon aus dass die ohne rechnung ist. in der artikelbeschreibung wird wegen garantie auf die ocz-page verwiesen.


 
Meine ist gerade am Weg nach Holland zum Austausch, man braucht keine Rechnung, es steht nur optional sollte man sie mitgeben aber es geht auch so 

Eines muss man OCZ lassen , der Support ist echt schnell , bei Seagate habe ich deutlich länger auf eine Antwort gewartet  Schneller war nur Sennheiser , Sonntag Abend Email versendet Montag in der Früh RMA Aufkleber im Postfach ,ohne Rechnung auf Kulanz ! 
Und wenn ich schon beim Loben bin , überzeugt hat mich auch der Heise (c't) Leserservice , innerhalb von wenigen Stunden bekommt man da eine von Menschen geschriebene Antwort und das obwohl ich dadurch weniger gezahlt habe für mein Abo


----------



## roheed (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Und wenn ich schon beim Loben bin , überzeugt hat mich auch der Heise (c't) Leserservice , innerhalb von wenigen Stunden bekommt man da eine von Menschen geschriebene Antwort und das obwohl ich dadurch weniger gezahlt habe für mein Abo



und was hast gefragt?! hat es was mit der Zeitung zu tun gehabt? steig noch nicht ganz hinter


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> und was hast gefragt?! hat es was mit der Zeitung zu tun gehabt? steig noch nicht ganz hinter


 
Ging um das Ändern meines normalen Abos auf ein Schüler/Studenten Abo wodurch ich 12 € gespart habe ^^ Hätte ich das damals schon gewusst dass die Bedingungen die für DE gelten auch für AUT gelten hätte ich das schon früher gemacht


----------



## roheed (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Lol davon könnte sich eplus ne scheibe abschneiden  Bei denen sieht es so aus, wenn du glück hast kriegst ne antwort unter 1. woche wenn du pech hast (und was öfters vorkommt) passiert gar nix (also keine antwort) ^^


----------



## djnoob (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Roheed@ deiner Aussage nach werde ich es erstmal ausprobieren.

Ich habe mit Acronis einen backup gemacht. Kann ich diesen backup einfach auf die neue Platte mounten?
Möchte ungern neu installieren. WIndows ist ja kein problem, nur die ganzen Settings .


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

studentarife gibts doch fast überall. bei o2 und vodafone auch.
glaube sogar pcgames hat eins


----------



## roheed (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Ich habe mit Acronis einen backup gemacht. Kann ich diesen backup einfach auf die neue Platte mounten?


Jop, auch hierzu steht alles wichtige auf der startseite^^ 
(ja das ding ist mehr als nur deko und spamthread  )


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



roheed schrieb:


> Lol davon könnte sich eplus ne scheibe abschneiden  Bei denen sieht es so aus, wenn du glück hast kriegst ne antwort unter 1. woche wenn du pech hast (und was öfters vorkommt) passiert gar nix (also keine antwort) ^^


 
Das kommt mir bekannt vor  , von 3 Mails bekommt man bei einer eine Antwort, meistens hat sich das Problem bis dahin schon von alleine gelöst oder man hat sich bei der ,zum Glück kostenlosen, Hotline durchgekämpft. (vielleicht steckt da eine Taktik dahinter  ) Aber die Netzabdeckung und die Preise sind gut ^^

Mein ISP ist eine Katastrophe was Support angeht , auch nach ca. 10-maligem ändern der Bankverbindung wird der monatliche Beitrag noch immer von meinem Konto abgebucht und nicht von dem meines Vaters, obwohl auf der Rechnung und Online das richtig Konto angegeben ist. Naja wir haben jetzt aufgegeben und er überweist mir das Geld ^^

@Vaykir: Sicher gibts die , aber ich war mir nicht sicher wie es da mit Österreich aussieht  Ist ja doch ein deutscher Verlag.


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

wie habt ihr eigl eure SSD fest gemacht? schlitten, einfach reingelegt oder quer rum baumelnd? (um mal wieder btt zu kommen).
ich hab hier nämlich ne extrem geile kostengünstige alternative, die ich euch gleich mal vorstellen möchte.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wie habt ihr eigl eure SSD fest gemacht? schlitten, einfach reingelegt oder quer rum baumelnd? (um mal wieder btt zu kommen).
> ich hab hier nämlich ne extrem geile kostengünstige alternative, die ich euch gleich mal vorstellen möchte.


 
Mit dem mitgelieferten 2,5" auf 3,5" "Adapter". So wird auch die neue befestigt wenn sie denn mal kommt ^^


----------



## djnoob (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Bei mir ist sie im Hot Swap festgeschraubt. Was wäre denn deine alternative 
Immer her damit


----------



## roheed (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



> Aber die Netzabdeckung und die Preise sind gut ^^


Jop da gibts nicht zu meckern^^Unf für den Preis bin ich auch bereit 3 mal die gleiche mail zu schicken und solange zu nerven bis sie freiwillig antworten 



> wie habt ihr eigl eure SSD fest gemacht? schlitten, einfach reingelegt oder quer rum baumelnd? (um mal wieder btt zu kommen).
> ich hab hier nämlich ne extrem geile kostengünstige alternative, die ich euch gleich mal vorstellen möchte.


Zuerst direkt über den Corsair 2,5" --> 3,5" adapter, nach einem leichten PC umbau bin ich drauf gekommen, das man bei Lian Li 2,5" HDD/SSD auch direkt auf die Schlitten schrauben kann und so ist es dann auch geblieben  Lass mich raten, du hast sie mit doppelseitigem Klebeband verbaut


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

nein hab ich nicht. warte ich mach foddo.

edit:
ok nix foddo, papa hat den fotoapperat im auto liegen. bin ich jetzt mal echt geschickt zu faul zu, extra für euch runter zu laufen ^^


----------



## roheed (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

machs doch mit dem handy ^^ wir sind nicht so anspruchsvoll


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

jau handy... wer sagt, dass ich nen handy mit fotofunktion habe?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Paint Zeichnung reicht auch


----------



## djnoob (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Paint Zeichnung reicht auch


 
 lol


----------



## roheed (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*

Ähm...dann nimm nen blatt papier mal es ab und scan es ein...wenn du auchkeinen scanner hast mal es in paint


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

ich beschriebe es mal und zeige euch morgen nen foto auf dem man was erkennen kann.

aaaaaaaaaaalso:
am hdd schacht sind ja hinten löcher für nen lüfter. und irgendwie sind mit abstandbolzen in die hände gefallen. ich also die bolzen von unten in die ssd rein, dann von innen an die lächer gehalten und zufällerweise passten sogar alle. dann einfach 4 mainboardschrauben angezogen und das ding sitzt 1A im hdd käfig. zwar 90° gedreht, aber sieht voll supi aus. 

hail to the king baby


----------



## djnoob (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

ob die hängenden Kabel dabei auch gut aussehen, bezweifele ich. Bin mal gespannt auf pic. Geh doch mal schnell runter . Frische Luft tut gut .


----------



## roheed (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*



> am hdd schacht sind ja hinten löcher für nen lüfter.


kann ich so grad nicht aus dem stehgreif bestätigen^^ Aber auf pics bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## kero81 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

Könnt ihr mal mit eurem gespame hier aufhören bitte?! Habt ihr kein Skype oder sowas???


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

was fürn gespamme? hier gehts um konstruktive beiträge zum thema ssd befestigung. das muss auf mehreren seiten ausdiskutiert werden.

PS: nix kabelsalat. allein fein verlegt


----------



## mojoxy (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger*



Vaykir schrieb:


> studentarife gibts doch fast überall. bei o2 und vodafone auch.
> glaube sogar pcgames hat eins


 
Falsch: O2 hat keinen. Sorry für das Offtopic, aber dieser Fakt ärgert mich schon so lange, dass ich über diese falsche Aussage nicht hinwegsehen kann. Das einzige was O2 einen Studierenden/Schüler anbietet sind ein paar lausige frei SMS im Monat, die sie sich aber auch gleich einfach sparen können...


----------



## Vaykir (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

hä also die haben mir gerade am samstag was anderes erzählt. als student/schüler fallen die anschlussgebühren weg (25 €) oder so. aber hast recht, nen direkten tarif gibts nicht.


----------



## mojoxy (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

Das ist nur ne allgemeine Online-  / Telefonbestellaktion. Gilt glaube ich bis zum 18. des Monats  Schau einfach mal bei O2 auf die Seite, da entfällt gerade für jeden die Anschlussgebühr


----------



## djnoob (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

mein Samsung 470 ist da


----------



## mojoxy (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

Losgehts einbaun, Benchmark posten! Und ja das war ein Befehl


----------



## djnoob (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*

Ist schon eingebaut self test habe ich auch schon gemacht und muss sagen, einfach nur geil. 
Screens kommen gleich.

Da viel im Hintergrund gearbeitet wird, muss ich wohl mit etwas reserve rechnen.


----------



## hwk (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*



djnoob schrieb:


> Ist schon eingebaut self test habe ich auch schon gemacht und muss sagen, einfach nur geil.
> Screens kommen gleich.
> 
> Da viel im Hintergrund gearbeitet wird, muss ich wohl mit etwas reserve rechnen.


 
Also der 4k-64Thrd Wert is bei der Platte aber echt low o.O


----------



## djnoob (13. April 2011)

liegt vielleicht am AMD Controller. Ich weis es nicht. Seit dem ich Raid 0 mit der HDD habe, sind die SSD´s etwas langsam.

Hier mal ein kurzer Test, mit Sata, AHCI und AHCIx64s Controller.


----------



## roheed (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*



> Könnt ihr mal mit eurem gespame hier aufhören bitte?! Habt ihr kein Skype oder sowas???


Lol du willst mir aber nicht gerade in meinem eigenen thread das wort verbieten oder?! 
Du wirst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft von mir/uns erwarten das nach mehr als einem halben jahr tägliche rede und antwort steherei immer alles nur sachlich bleibt/bleiben kann?!
Daher kurz und knapp, drück dich das nächste mal netter aus oder lass solche Kommentare gleich voll bleiben bitte.

@Djnoob
Die seq. werte sehen soweit ganz nett aus...in wie fern spürt man davon was im alltag?
Das ist jetzt aber doch kraß das der RAID Treiber von AMD kein NCQ befehl beherrscht...


btw, hab deinen bench auf der startseite integriert


----------



## djnoob (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zu deiner ersten frage: Das entpacken von großen Dateien (temp nun auf der neuen SSD) lastet nun den Raid HDD voll aus. hin und her schieben von Daten gehen nun mit min 200MB/s. Das war auch mein vorhaben. Viel habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Wichtig waren ja die schreibwerte auf dem Temp Ordner auf der OS Platte deswegen ja auch die Samsung. Merken tut man es aufjeden.

Bin nun seit stunden hier ausprobieren und irgendwie habe ich nun ein Pille Palle problem und das ist der Controller.
Um meine Raid 0 weiter arbeiten zu lassen, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als die SSD im AHCIx64x laufen zu lassen und das macht die Platte richtig lahm. 
Habe es ja oben im letzten post schon angehängt.

Whats NCQ? . So lahm wie der ist, weiß ich nicht mal, ob der Trim unterstüzt. Kann es mit CrystalDiskInfo nicht einsehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Zu deiner ersten frage: Das entpacken von großen Dateien (temp nun auf der neuen SSD) lastet nun den Raid HDD voll aus. hin und her schieben von Daten gehen nun mit min 200MB/s. Das war auch mein vorhaben. Viel habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Wichtig waren ja die schreibwerte auf dem Temp Ordner auf der OS Platte deswegen ja auch die Samsung. Merken tut man es aufjeden.


Klingt echt nice...nutzt ja die SSD auch intensiver als tempverzeichniss und da merkt man schon den unterschied zwischen "frisch" und dem schlechteren zustand...auch wenn wir letztentlich nur von paar sekunden längerer Wartezeit reden. 

Hast du nicht zufällig zwei controller auf deinem MB?


----------



## djnoob (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaube einen?


----------



## roheed (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Whats NCQ? .


Startseite kollege  letzter Punkt vom 1x1



> So lahm wie der ist, weiß ich nicht mal, ob der Trim unterstüzt. Kann es mit CrystalDiskInfo nicht einsehen.


Amd und Treiber ist ja eh so ne sache...kann mir gut vorstellen das TRIM nicht geht. Probiers mal mit SSDlife. vlt erkennt er die SSD. glaub aber kaum.
Viele MB haben zwei controller drauf, mach dich da mal schlau...dann kannst die SSD auf dem einen, deinen RAID auf dem anderen rennen lassen


----------



## djnoob (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe hier ne menge ausprobiert und nichts anderes als so wie es jetzt läuft funktioniert.
SSDlife erkennt die SSD nicht.

Will ungern den Raid 0 auflösen. Andere möglichkeit wäre, den ASUS U3S6 Controller zu kaufen und die SSD da dran zu hängen. Vorraussetzung, der Controller läuft auf meinem Board.


----------



## Vaykir (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne kein asus controller kaufen. wenn du pech hast, hast mit dem noch mehr stress als jetzt.


----------



## djnoob (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe gelesen, das der kein Trim unterstüzt. Könnte aber meinen Raid 0 dran hängen oder was meinst du?
@Edit: Raid 0 soll auch nicht funktionieren. Alternative muss her.


----------



## djnoob (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ICh habe jetzt mal Software Raid 0 errichtet. Das Ergebnis sieht doch schon sehr positiv aus.

links mit Software Raid und rechts mit AMD´s Xpertraid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal die SSD links mit AHCI Modus rechts mit ahcix64s.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal ein kleines update für die Pin seite.
läuft mit AMD_Sata Controller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



kero81 schrieb:


> Oh Mann! Lansam geht mir PCGH echt aufn Sack. So viele Threads die durch gelangweilte Kinder zugespamt werden. Was haben hier Diskussionen über SMS zu suchen?!? Hier etwas nachzulesen ist unmöglich...


 
Wenn dich der "Spam" nicht interessiert warum liest du den Thread dann ? Ein Forum ohne jede Offtopic Diskussion ist bald ein totes Forum,davon abgesehen sind Beleidigungen ala "gelangweilte Kinder" wohl kaum als konstruktiver Beitrag zu werten.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärungen*



roheed schrieb:


> Lol du willst mir aber nicht gerade in meinem eigenen thread das wort verbieten oder?!
> Du wirst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft von mir/uns erwarten das nach mehr als einem halben jahr tägliche rede und antwort steherei immer alles nur sachlich bleibt/bleiben kann?!
> Daher kurz und knapp, drück dich das nächste mal netter aus oder lass solche Kommentare gleich voll bleiben bitte.


 
Auch, wenn Du der Threadersteller bist, heißt das nicht, dass Du den Thread mit Spam ausfüllen darfst. Bitte in Zukunft daran denken. Dies gilt für alle Beteiligten. Und bleibt nett zu einander!


----------



## kero81 (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Es nervt einfach nur wenn ich mir etwas Wissen aneignen will, aber dafür ewig viel unnötiges Zeug lesen muss. Wollte was wegen TRIMM gucken, weil morgen meine SSD kommt.

@DAX
Danke.


----------



## djnoob (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Welche SSD ?


----------



## kero81 (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Crucial C300 128GB


----------



## djnoob (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da bin ich mal gespannt.
Wie sieht denn dein restliches system aus? Frage halt wegen dem controller.


----------



## Vaykir (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



kero81 schrieb:


> Es nervt einfach nur wenn ich mir etwas Wissen aneignen will, aber dafür ewig viel unnötiges Zeug lesen muss. Wollte was wegen TRIMM gucken, weil morgen meine SSD kommt.
> 
> @DAX
> Danke.


 
dazu müsstest du nur die erste seite lesen und in dein mainboard handbuch gucken (um zu wissen welche controller verbaut sind).

die trim geschichte wir hier hinten im thread normal nicht mehr angesprochen, da (wie schon erwähnt) eigl alles vorne im ersten beitrag steht.

edit:
erster beitrag, punkt "*2. FAQ für Fortgeschrittene*" die ersten 3-4 punkte.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Intel SSDs gemacht? Ich kann mich absolut nicht zwischen der Intel SSD 510 Series 120GB und der Intel SSD 320 Series 160GB entscheiden.


----------



## Vaykir (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nimm mal die 510 und schildere deine erfahrungen hier. Mut zur Tat, oder wie heist es so schön 
einer muss ja der erste sein.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen Intel 320 80GB , C300 64GB und Samsung 470 64 GB entscheiden , wer kann helfen ? 
Ich lese schon den ganzen Nachmittag Reviews ^^

Die C300 arbeitet ja anscheinend schlecht wenn TRIM/GC gefragt ist , Intel&Samsung sind da wesentlich besser.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also in der aktuellen PCGH schnitt die 510er mit 120GB nicht gerade gut ab - allerdings werden die niedrigen Werte, die PCGH ermittelt hat, von keinem anderen Review bestätigt. Das Versuchskaninchen möchte ich doch eher ungern spielen.


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey ohne Spaß, hier im Thread war es mehr als ein halbes Jahr so friedlich und dann kommst du *--> Kero81* , stresst Rum und im zweiten Zug beleidigst du gleich noch mal paar Leute! Da vergeht einem echt der Spaß an der Sache! Wenn du fragen hast stell sie! Hier wird auf jede frage eingegangen und nicht "nur" sinnlos dahergespammt. Klar läuft es hin und wieder mal aus dem Ruder, aber bisher hat es sich hier *bestens selber reguliert*, ohne das jemand mit Flamen anfangen hätte müssen oder gleich einen Moderator hinzuziehen!

Wenn das hier an dieser Stelle weiter ausarten sollte, werde ich die Konsequenzen daraus ziehen und von denen wird sicher jeder noch viel weniger was von haben!


----------



## Vaykir (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Die C300 arbeitet ja anscheinend schlecht wenn TRIM/GC gefragt ist , Intel&Samsung sind da wesentlich besser.


 
wo hasten den quark weg? also bei mir arbeitet trim absolut zuverlässig. und das schon seit monaten.

@ roheed
öhm... alles ok?


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

BTT:
Crucial Nutzt Trim, ohne neigen sie dazu einzubrechen. 
SF SSD brechen mit oder ohne Trim ein. Somit ist es ansich wurst ob man es hat oder nicht. ( im Selbstversuch getestet)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wo hasten den quark weg? also bei mir arbeitet trim absolut zuverlässig. und das schon seit monaten.


Wie sehen denn deine Schreibwerte aus ?

Ich hab Tests gesehen wo nach Vollschreiben sich die Schreibwerte nicht mehr erholt haben,deswegen bin ich mir da grad nicht sicher


----------



## djnoob (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hol dir gleich dir 128GB Version. Die 64 GB versionen kriegen nach der Zeit schlechte Schreibraten .


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich hab Tests gesehen wo nach Vollschreiben sich die Schreibwerte nicht mehr erholt haben,deswegen bin ich mir da grad nicht sicher


Eine Volle SSD bitte nicht mit dem Begriff TRIm zusammenmixen. WEnn eine SSD voll ist, kann sie langsamer werden. Mit Trim hat das in erster linie nichts zu tun.
SF SSD kann man weit über 90% füllen bevor sie überhaupt probleme machen


----------



## Rail (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mir gings genauso hab ne woche lang alles aufgesaugt was es zu ssd's gibt am ende ist man genauso schlau ..ne vielleicht etwas verwirrt wenn man zu viel liesst  
eins wusst ich aber ocz kommt nach der 25nm verarsche nicht in frage für mich dann hab ich mir die crucial als 128er geholt und bis jetzt nicht bereut. wenn ich ins crucialforum watch gibts da aber auch etliche leute die probs haben mit freezes und so man muss aber auch immer dran denken dass nur die leute da rein schreiben die probleme haben und die überwältigende mehrheit wohl nicht...
denke auch die modelle von extremememory xlr8, adata 599/501v2 und corsairFxxx sind zu empfehlen jedenfalls hab ich mich nur mit den 4 beschäftigt. weiss gar nicht ob man die benchmarkunterschiede im alltag überhaupt merkt von daher wayne oder? hab zB im as ssd benchmark mal 601 mal 643 punkte mit z.T 30% unterschied in den 4k leseraten merken tut man davon wohl nix


----------



## djnoob (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

na so wie es aussieht, hat wohl jede SSD seine vor und Nachteile. Von daher finde ich den Thread schon gut. Da man auf der vorderseite sehen kann, welcher SSD für wen bestimmt ist.


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt.
> Wie sieht denn dein restliches system aus? Frage halt wegen dem controller.


 
Phenom 1090T
MSi 790FX GD70
Venegance 1600Mhz CL9

Hey, ich war gestern bissl genervt. Ich hab in mehreren Threads viel Spam gesehen und hier isses dann aus mir heraus geplatzt. Nicht falsch verstehen, sowas kommt halt mal vor. Denke das kennt jeder.

SSd kam heute an, echt ein riesen Unterschied was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Win7 in nichtmal 15 min. installiert... Werd mich jetzt mal weiter ans Installieren machen. 

Schönes WE ihr Spamer


----------



## Vaykir (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo, also hast bissle pech was die southbridge angeht, weil du meines wissens genau mit der kombination kein trim hast. allerdings nur bei AMD systemen. weis aber nicht ob sie es mittlerweise gefixt haben. auf jeden fall erstmal den treiber von MS verwenden.


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Hey, ich war gestern bissl genervt. Ich hab in mehreren Threads viel Spam gesehen und hier isses dann aus mir heraus geplatzt. Nicht falsch verstehen, sowas kommt halt mal vor. Denke das kennt jeder.


Nu gut, dann will ich das Kriegsbeil wieder eingraben und zur Normalität zurück kehren  Entschuldigung (die man zwischen den Zeilen raus lesen kann) angenommen  



> denke auch die modelle von extremememory xlr8, adata 599/501v2 und  corsairFxxx sind zu empfehlen jedenfalls hab ich mich nur mit den 4  beschäftigt. weiss gar nicht ob man die benchmarkunterschiede im alltag  überhaupt merkt von daher wayne oder? hab zB im as ssd benchmark mal 601  mal 643 punkte mit z.T 30% unterschied in den 4k leseraten merken tut  man davon wohl nix


Ich denke man kann grob in drei Lager einteilen (je nachdem auf was man wert legt) -->

Preis/Leistung : SF SSD erster Generation (egal welche)
Nackte Leistung : Crucial C300 oder Vertex 3 (Intel und C400 haben mich persönlich nicht überzeugen können!)
Hohe seq. Schreibwerte : Samsung zb. oder C300 > 128gb

Im Alltag (booten, Prog. Starten, Surfen) wird man kaum einen nennenswerten Unterschied merken. 
Btw, schaut euch Rail seine Bildergalerie auf Google (Link in Signatur) an...Lohnt sich


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Jo, also hast bissle pech was die southbridge angeht, weil du meines wissens genau mit der kombination kein trim hast. allerdings nur bei AMD systemen. weis aber nicht ob sie es mittlerweise gefixt haben. auf jeden fall erstmal den treiber von MS verwenden.


 
Laut dem Tool "DriveControllerInfo" von Orbmu2k ist Trim bei mir aktiv?!

Chipsatztreiber sind vom 10.04.2010... Bin aber gerade den neuen SB Treiber und AHCI Treiber von AMD am runterladen.


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wir sind mittlerweile ein bisschen schlauer.... DrivecontrollerInfo und co zeigen leider nur an ob das OS TRIM aktiv hat, nicht das der Treiber bzw. der Controller damit umgehen kann. Somit geht die aussage gegen null. Trim wird nur disabled wenn man es manuell ausmacht oder kein Windows 7 nutzt.


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ahjo, irgendwie dachte ich mir das schon. Gibts eine Möglichkeit wie ich das heraus finden kann ob der der Treiber/Controller Trim kann?


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm bei ner SF SSD gar nicht (hatte trim Monate lang aus ohne Leistungseinbusen in kauf nehmen zu müssen)
Bei Crucial sollte man es daran merken, dass die Schreibwerte einbrechen. Zuverlässige aussagen kann man so nicht treffen. 

Unser/mein letzter Stand war --> MSAHCI, Intel RST und der Normal AMD AHCI Treiber kanns, Der SATA AMD Treiber wohl nicht. Kann man aber nur nachplappern was die Hersteller und das Internet so sagen.


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut, ich werde eh gleich den AMD AHCI Treiber installieren. Schreibwerte werde ich mal über die Zeit im Auge behalten. Danke für die Tips.


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo jetzt einmal benchen und dann evtl einmal im Monat...dann siehst ja schon nen Trend. ähm nochwas...AMD hat den Trim Support für die SB 7XX eingestellt. welchen chipsatz hast du nochmal?


----------



## Vaykir (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ahjo, irgendwie dachte ich mir das schon. Gibts eine Möglichkeit wie ich das heraus finden kann ob der der Treiber/Controller Trim kann?


 
wie schon gesagt:
ich hab ja die C300 in der großen variante und hab bis heute echt nur minimale schreibeinbußen wahrnehmen können. und das auch nur in benchmarks. ansonsten läuft alles absolut reibungslos.
kann die c300 bis heute uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


PS: meine c300 werkelt mittlerweile mit nem X4 955 BE und nem msi 890GFA-GD70 zusammen. das sys aus meiner sig ist rausgeflogen und wird in kürze unter den hammer kommen.


----------



## djnoob (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



kero81 schrieb:


> Gut, ich werde eh gleich den AMD AHCI Treiber installieren. Schreibwerte werde ich mal über die Zeit im Auge behalten. Danke für die Tips.


 
lade dir den neuesten Treiber runter .


----------



## Vaykir (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich wette mein letzter post auf der vorherigen seite wird unter gehen


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab ihn noch gelesen  jetzt geht er sicher nicht unter


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vaykir
Ich hab ihn auch gelesen.  Edit: Sofern kein Mod hier war und was gelöscht hat. 

Ich hab das MSI 790FX GD70.


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich hab das MSI 790FX GD70.


Oh...nicht gut! Wie gesagt, mit dem 7 chipsatz war irgendwas...bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher ob es nur die 730 oder kleiner betrifft. In diesem Fall würde ich auf nummer sicher gehen und den MSahci nehmen. nachteile sind kaum bis gar keine vorhanden und er kann wohl TRIM


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo, werde ich machen. Dank dir. 

Also die Leistung passt denke ich mal.


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja kann sich sehen lassen, aber die C300 128gb ist normal eher bei 600 Punkte +  angesiedelt...denke liegt wohl auch am schlechten Treiber. quelle Gedächtnis und mein anderer SSD thread (link in der Signatur)


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da wurde die C300 mit nem 8er Chipsatz getestet. Vielleicht liegts daran. Najo, ich bin für heute ganz zufrieden. Wenn alles so bleibt, dann passts ja.


----------



## roheed (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@vaykir
du schuldest uns noch ein Bild von deiner SSD Befestigung


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hmmm, ein Problem gibts dann jetzt doch.

Ich hatte mir vorgestern Crysis2 gekauft und unter Vista Ulti 64 auf meiner HDD installiert. Konnte es auf max in 1920x1080 ruckelfrei (HD6950) spielen. Hab es jetzt auf der C300 unter 7 Ulti 64 insatlliert und mit gleichen Settings getestet. Es stockt ziemlich stark, sieht aus wie Nachladeruckler. Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein. Jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Edit:
PhysX war noch nicht installiert.  Nun Lüppts wieder.


----------



## djnoob (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Jo, also hast bissle pech was die southbridge angeht, weil du meines wissens genau mit der kombination kein trim hast. allerdings nur bei AMD systemen. weis aber nicht ob sie es mittlerweise gefixt haben. auf jeden fall erstmal den treiber von MS verwenden.


 
Wie kommst du denn auf die Aussage ? Habe den gleichen Chipsatz  und wie du siehst, funktioniert bei mir der Trimm auch . Nur im RaidXpert Modus funktioniert der warscheinlich nicht.


----------



## fuzba (16. April 2011)

Mal ne noob frage. Woran erkenne ich,dass trimm funktioniert


----------



## roheed (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Mal ne noob frage. Woran erkenne ich,dass trimm funktioniert



Hehe, hierzu bitte kurz die letzten 2-3 seiten überfliegen...Kurzversion --> Gar nicht (leider^^)


----------



## fuzba (16. April 2011)

Ok. Danke.mache ich am we mal.


----------



## Vaykir (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



kero81 schrieb:


> Jo, werde ich machen. Dank dir.
> 
> Also die Leistung passt denke ich mal.


 
nimm den trieber von microsoft. hab ich doch extra geschrieben -.-


@roheed
jaja mein fadder is die ganze zeit mit dem fotomopet am wohnwagen dranne und knipst allen möglichen mist.
man ich brauch nen smartphone...


----------



## roheed (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du deine sauteure hardware verscherbelt hast, bleibt sicher noch paar euro übrig für nen kleines smartphone


----------



## Vaykir (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jap, das war der ganze sinn des unterfangens. der 980x hat einfach zu viel power für die sachen, die ich noch mit meinem PC mache (vom benchen mal abgesehen, dafür kauf ich dann einfach nen neuen, bzw. wird dieser erst nach der kommenden session verkauft).
aber klein wird das nicht. warte auf das neue galaxy S2 

außerdem kommt bald bulldozer. mal gucken was die so aufm kasten haben.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> hol dir gleich dir 128GB Version. Die 64 GB versionen kriegen nach der Zeit schlechte Schreibraten .


Das scheitert vermutlich am Schülerbudget , insbesondere weil gestern irgendwas im PC abgeraucht ist  Ich habe es noch nicht gewagt nach zu sehen was das zeitliche gesegnet hat ^^

Aber es wird vermutlich die C300 werden , irgendwie ist mir die sympathisch


----------



## mojoxy (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab gestern mal wieder nen Routine Benchmark gemacht und bin schon ein bisschen erschrocken. Klar, ich weiß das die Schreibraten bei der V2 etwas einbrechen, aber das ich am Ende einen Score von nur 240P bekomme hat mich schon umgehaun. Vor allem die 4k-64 Werte waren total am Sack. Dann wollte auch mein Intel RST nicht mehr funktionieren, also deinstalliert und beim neuinstallieren, dann eine Fehlermeldung bekommen, dass mein System diesen Treiber nicht unterstütz... Bitte was?

Dann wurde ich hellhörig und habe im AS SSD Bench noch mal genau hingeschaut: Siehe da "pcide" stand da. Durch das kürzliche UEFI-Update wurden die Settings teilweise zurückgesetzt. Gut AHCI wieder eingestellt und nun fluppt die Platte wieder. Das lustige ist daran nur, das Update ist sicher schon über nen Monat her und ich habe im Alltagsgebrauch keine Unterschiede feststellen können.

Was ich damit sagen will, macht Euch nicht verrückt beim SSD Kauf, die paar Punkte (und das waren doch über 200 Unterschied bei mir), merkt man eh nicht. Ob die Programme nun sofort öffnen, oder doppelt so schnell wie sofort, erkennt ich zumindest nicht. Nur ein solltet ihr machen: Endlich eine SSD kaufen


----------



## roheed (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Was ich damit sagen will, macht Euch nicht verrückt beim SSD Kauf, die paar Punkte (und das waren doch über 200 Unterschied bei mir), merkt man eh nicht. Ob die Programme nun sofort öffnen, oder doppelt so schnell wie sofort, erkennt ich zumindest nicht. Nur ein solltet ihr machen: Endlich eine SSD kaufen


Meine worte^^hauptsache SSD, welche ist schon beinahe wurst weil man es im alltag kaum einen unterschied zwischen Sofort oder sofort sofort offen feststellen kann 
Hab dieses WE auch mal wieder gebencht...aber alles beim alten. Die corsair verharrt im zweiten, eingebrochenen Schreibwerte Modus. Aber weiter runter geht es definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## Vaykir (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

konnte nen arbeitskollegen mittlerweile auch überreden sich eine zu kaufen. bin mal gespannt was der morgen auffer arbeit dazu sagt.


----------



## roheed (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

je nachdem wie pingelig er mit der Bootzeit ist wird er wohl so oder so berichten  
Nen kollege hat mal ne SSD probiert und nur gemeint, jo nice auf alle fälle aber ihm ist der Preis zu hoch für das bischen bessere Boottime ^^ Naja was willst da machen, jeder mensch ist halt anders und legt andere schwerpunkte an seinen PC


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie sehr die SSD hilft merkt man erst wenn man für ein paar Tage keine mehr hat , mich nervt die Bootzeit inzwischen schon ziemlich , und das trotz frischem Win XP  Deshalb wurde gerade die C300 bestellt , ich hoffe Amazon beeilt sich ^^


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und ich hoffe, dass du kein Xp auf deine schicke C300 packst.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe, dass du kein Xp auf deine schicke C300 packst.


 
Natürlich nicht , das XP ist(war) mein BenchOS , Win7 ist viel praktischer


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hat die OCZ Vertex 3 mit nem Sandforce <2000 Controller immer noch das Problem mit dem trim das sie ach ner Zeit im schreiben extrem langsam wird? Kann mich da mal eben einer aufklären ohne das ich 369lesen muss?


----------



## djnoob (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mit welchem proggi kann ich denn eigentlich sehen, was die ssd bisher an daten geschrieben hat?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> mit welchem proggi kann ich denn eigentlich sehen, was die ssd bisher an daten geschrieben hat?


 
Mit SSD-Life.


----------



## djnoob (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja aber muss cashen.


----------



## Crymes (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich wollte mir für ein Netbook unbedingt eine Sandforce-SSD holen, da die eine niedrige Leistungsaufnahme hat und mir ausgereift scheint.
1) OCZ hat eine Menge Firmwares veröffentlicht, Corsair z.B. nur 2, wie kann das sein? Hat die FOrce-Reihe noch Bugs, die die Vertex 2 nicht mehr hat?
2) OCZ hat ja die Fertigung der Vertex 2 auf 25 nm umgestellt. Was mich stört, ist die verminderte Kapazität. Kann ich in irgendeinem Shop noch ein Modell mit 34 nm ergatern?
3) Würdet ihr mir grundsätzlich für Netbooks eine andere SSD empfehlen?


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nimm doch einfach keine vertex, crymes.
gibt doch genügend alternativen. C300, F120 z.B.


----------



## Crymes (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

C 300 saugt mir zu viel Strom und is zu unausgeglichen bei der Leistung.
Bei der Force habe ich halt die Überlegung bei der Firmware..... .


----------



## djnoob (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie wäres mit der Samsung 470 ?


----------



## Crymes (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab ich mir auch überlegt, find die aber nich so, ausserdem ist die auch 10 € teurer.


----------



## djnoob (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Welche kapazität?


----------



## Crymes (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

64 GByte.


----------



## djnoob (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Samsung oder Crucial


----------



## Crymes (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gibt es keine Vertex 2er mehr mit 34nm?


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Crymes schrieb:


> C 300 saugt mir zu viel Strom und is zu unausgeglichen bei der Leistung.
> Bei der Force habe ich halt die Überlegung bei der Firmware..... .


 
äh wie bitte?

man du machst dir zu viel kopp um nix.


----------



## mojoxy (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> mit welchem proggi kann ich denn eigentlich sehen, was die ssd bisher an daten geschrieben hat?


Das steht in den SMART-Werten der SSD. Kannst Du z.B. mit dem SSD-Tool von OCZ auslesen, ob Nicht-OCZ-SSD untersützt werden ist mir gerade nicht bekannt.


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die C300 hat zum beispiel kein smart support.

edit:
ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil.
endlich support. wurd auch zeit 
dann hier mal gleich der shot dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gratuliere zu dieser Erkenntnis  Speichert die Crucial denn keine Daten darüber, wie oft sie schon beschrieben wurde?


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe die frage auch vorher gestellt, aber ich denke, man muss schon 15€ hinblechen, um das bei dem Proggi einzusehen.


----------



## hwk (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> Habe die frage auch vorher gestellt, aber ich denke, man muss schon 15€ hinblechen, um das bei dem Proggi einzusehen.


 
Also ich seh das auch in der Free Version mit meiner Vertex 2


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dann zeig es uns doch auch .

Ich sehe hier nämlich nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hwk (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> Dann zeig es uns doch auch .
> 
> Ich sehe hier nämlich nichts.


reicht das?


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

warum wird bei mir nichts angezeigt?
Auch bei CrystalDiskinfo wird bei mir nur die hälfte angezeigt.
Ich glaube ich schicke die Samsung morgen mal zurück.
Kann bei samsung.de nicht einsehen, wie lange es garantie hat.
Keine Infos mit PRG. auslesen.


----------



## Vaykir (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

du willst die zurück schicken, nur weil du net mit ssdlife sehen kannst, wie viel write/read du schon hattest? son blödsinn.

bei meiner steht der traffic da nch net, weil ich erst gestern mit der aufzeichnung begonnen habe.


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hatte Wert auf das Sequentielle Schreiben Wert gelegt gehabt, aber habe inzwischen 8 GB Speicher und habe davon habe ich 4GB für Ramdisk erstellt.
Für Temp Ordner und Auslagerungsdatei. 

Die SSD sollte so eine Art Zwischenspeicher für Magix werden, aber so wie es sich nun herausgestellt hat, macht es keinen Sinn, ob der Ramdisk der zwischenspeicher ist, oder die SSD.
Deswegen soll die SSD nun üblich die Priorität auf die Lesewerte legen und deswegen soll eine C300 her.

Wie man ja auf den benches sieht, ist bei der C300 die 4k-64k werte bei der Samsung nicht die beste gegenüber der C300.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann dir für ne Ramdisk dataram empfehlen. ich habe in meinen ram firefox, paint net, picasa 3 und winamp installiert. mit dem programm kann man einstellen das beim hochfahren wieder alles so sein soll wie beim runterfahren. temp ordner habe ich da auch drin. auslagerung nicht da ich sonst probleme mit dem runterfahren hatte das muss ich nochmal prüfen.
habe die auslagerung jetzt auf 16mb auf ner andere platte eingestellt damit er nichts auslagert. ganz ausmachen ist blöd weil ja sonst einige programme nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe auch Dataram parallel dazu laufen habe ich FancyCache. 
Das problem mit dem Herunterfahren hatte ich auch, aber inzwischen läuft alles rund.
Ob Winamp auf SSD installiert ist oder auf Ramdisk, den Unterschied bei Winamp merkt man eh nicht .

Das einzige was halt nervig ist, das es beim hochfahren etwas länger dauert.

Ich werde die 470 nun doch behalten und die C300 dazu bestellen und die als 2. Datenplatte zu nutzen .


----------



## Crymes (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich finde die Crucial Real SSD für ein AMD Fusion Netbook eigentlich in Ordnung.
Wenn ich mir die jetzt kauf, hat die dann schon die 0006er Firmware drauf?
Sind bei der irgendwelche Bugs bekannt?


----------



## Rail (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

müsste eigentlich sicher 0006 drauf sein. wg bugs mal ins crucialforum kukken  gibt anscheinend ne menge freezes bei bestimmten kombis


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei mir wird es jetzt wohl eine Intel 320 mit 160GB. 40GB mehr Speicher sind mir dann doch wichtiger als 1-2 Sekunden schnellere Programmstarts.


----------



## Crymes (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OK, soweit danke.
Nur so zur Info: Gibt es eigentlich noch SSDs mit Sadforce 12xx Controller und "kompletter" Kapazität mit High IOPs Firmware?
Eigentlich müsste das doch nur noch die G.Skill Phoenix haben, oder?


----------



## Vaykir (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo die phoenix und die alten vertex 2 halt.

und wer ne ssd hat braucht kein ramdisk mehr.
der unterschied ist im alltag so banal minimal.


----------



## Crymes (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe mal nen Bisschen recherchiert, von den bekannten Herstellern sind es meines Achtens noch A-Data, G.Skill und Mushkin, die gute Sandforce-SSDs anbieten.


----------



## biggiman (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist denn eigentlich etwas gegen die 3,5' Vertex 2 zu sagen? (non-extended)
Nein, oder?


----------



## Rail (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ADATA wollt ich mir zuerst auch holen bei den sandforce teilen gibts kaum unterschiede von den einzelnen herstellern. die 501v2 ist auf jeden fall nen blick wert wenn du sie günstig bekommst..


----------



## roheed (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Hat die OCZ Vertex 3 mit nem Sandforce <2000 Controller immer noch das Problem mit dem trim das sie ach ner Zeit im schreiben extrem langsam wird? Kann mich da mal eben einer aufklären ohne das ich 369lesen muss?


Nach den ersten test die ich gelesen habe brechen die V3 auch ein wie schon die V2, nur wohl nicht mehr ganz so krass. Musst dich aber wohl noch ein wenig gedulden bis man ein eindeutiges Statement dazu geben kann. 



> mit welchem proggi kann ich denn eigentlich sehen, was die ssd bisher an daten geschrieben hat?


SSDLife, aber nur wenn es die SSD in Form von SMART zur Verfügung stellt! Man muß die version nicht kaufen. Auch die Free Version kann es! Wenn es die SSD unterstützt!!!! Das Prog. zählt nicht selber mit!



> Gibt es keine Vertex 2er mehr mit 34nm?


Jo du machst dich unnötig verrückt^^
Hol dir die Corsair Force F60...die ist noch definitiv 34nm. Meine Corsair ist auch so bugfrei wenn auch nur 2 updates kamen. Keine Ahnung was OCZ da treibt^^


Soweit fürs erste


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Corsair Force F60 hatte ich vorher drin. Ist ne sehr solide SSD .
Habt ihr nebenbei Fancycache laufen?


----------



## roheed (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ist denn eigentlich etwas gegen die 3,5' Vertex 2 zu sagen? (non-extended)
> Nein, oder?



nope, die größe spielt keine rolle. Das innenleben (bis auf das PCB) ist gleich


----------



## roheed (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Habt ihr nebenbei Fancycache laufen?


Wüsste nicht für was  mir ist es sowas von sch**** egal wieviel die SSD zu schreiben bekommt und mit der SSD geht eh alles so mega flott das ich da z.Z. kein handlungsbedarf sehe. Btw, mit 4gb RAM kommst damit halt auch nicht so weit


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe vor neue Speicher zu bestellen. Schaue gerade bei mir wegen unterschied 1600 CL8 und 1333 CL8. Aber ein großer Unterschied ist nicht festzu stellen.
Naja, habe vorhin mal BFBC2 gezoggt. Ca. ne stunde. Es wurden von insgesammt 1,3GB nur 50% auf die Festplatte geschrieben. Abgesehen davon, das der Cache nicht andauernd im Hintergrund arbeitet und schreiben tut, ist es schon eine gute Sache. Trim befehl innerhalb der Rams wird mit unterstüzt. Ist schon ne feine Sachen .


----------



## Vaykir (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

aha, würde dein spiel auf der SSD laufen, müsstest dir überhaupt keine gedanken darum machen


----------



## roheed (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie gesagt, mit 4gb kommst halt auch nicht so arg weit. Vom speed her merkst doch beim zocken auch nichts oder?! Oder speichern checkpoints schneller?! Was passiert wenn der STrom zwischendurch ausfällt? Dinge weg?


----------



## djnoob (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vaykir@ Das spiel ist auf der SSD. Warum denn nicht. Habe ja inzwischen genug Platz.

roheed@: Naja das sind halt die nachteile, aber System ist 100 Stable und der Cache aus dem Ram wird alle 10 min auf die Platte geschrieben. Von daher mache ich mir 0% sorgen um die Daten im Ram, wenns mal einen Bluescreen oder etc gibt. Der letzte Crash liegt Monate zurück. Das hat mit der geschwindigkeit vom Checpoints eher weniger zu tun. Geht halt in erster Linie um die Schonung der SSD .


----------



## roheed (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich kauf mir doch auch kein Auto und lass es dann in der garage, fahr es nur sonntags um es ja zu schonen...
also ihr macht euch einfach alle zu verrückt! Wie zum geier wollt ihr den die knapp 100TB write auf der SSD erreichen?!
20 GB pro tag write schaft die SSD laut intel locker 4 jahre und ihr macht euch alle so nen kopf. 
DEshalb immer vollgas und gib ihm/ihr^^


----------



## Vaykir (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich versteh den ganzen quark von wegen ramdisk auch absolut nicht. ja, wenn man ne festplatte hat, ok, dann aber auch nur evtl. aber ne SDD und ne ramdisk is doch banane. soll mir mal einer vernünftig mit handfesten fakten erklären.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich nutze ramdisk aber noch keien ssd. habe in die ramdisk firefox, paint net, winamp und picasa 3 installiert und ansonsten ist da der temp ordner drin das ganze ist 2gb großund läuft super. 0,0ms verzögerung und speed von ca. 17-19k mb/s^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir doch auch kein Auto und lass es dann in der garage, fahr es nur sonntags um es ja zu schonen...
> also ihr macht euch einfach alle zu verrückt! Wie zum geier wollt ihr den die knapp 100TB write auf der SSD erreichen?!
> 20 GB pro tag write schaft die SSD laut intel locker 4 jahre und ihr macht euch alle so nen kopf.
> DEshalb immer vollgas und gib ihm/ihr^^


 
Denke ich mir auch , als die vertex 2 eingegangen ist habe ich nichtmal ein TB write drauf gehabt nach über 4 Monaten !

Übrigens sind die C300 und die Vertex 2 aus der RMA heute angekommen, der Support ist also wirklich nicht schlecht bei OCZ. Falls jemand Interesse hat , die landet demnächst im MP 

edit: Vertex 2 mit 60 GB müsste noch die 34nm Bauweise sein oder ?


----------



## -Ultima- (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer SSD, mit mindestens 120GB. 

Sie soll als normale Systemplatte dienen (Win 7 Ultimate x86). 
MB: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 (SATA II)

Welche könnt ihr mir für maximal 250€ empfehlen?
Haben die OCZ Vertex 2 160/180GB Modelle auch die 25nm einbusen?


----------



## mojoxy (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hui 250 Mäuse ist aber schon ein ordentliches Kapital für ne 120GB Platte. Nungut, hier meine Vorschläge:

Günstige Alternative: OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G) (25nm Chips - falls du da eine Abneigung haben solltest, nimm eine andere Platte  )

P/L-Empfehlung: Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1) oder Corsair Force Series F120, 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (CSSD-F120GB2-BRKT)

Max. Leistung: OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-120G) (noch schwer zu bekommen; ab 250€ lagernd)


----------



## djnoob (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe für die Samsung  470 250 bezahlt 
Aber man bereut es halt nicht.
Bei der alten 60GB von Corsair war es eine falsch investierung. Aber nur in meinem Fall natürlich.


----------



## roheed (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> edit: Vertex 2 mit 60 GB müsste noch die 34nm Bauweise sein oder ?


kann man so direkt nicht sagen! Aber idr sind grad die 60 gb version umgestellt worden! Erst ab 160 gb hast ne chance noch die 34nm zu erwischen. absolut nicht nachvollziehbar aber kannst nix machen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> kann man so direkt nicht sagen! Aber idr sind grad die 60 gb version umgestellt worden! Erst ab 160 gb hast ne chance noch die 34nm zu erwischen. absolut nicht nachvollziehbar aber kannst nix machen.


 
Sieht so aus als hätte ich Glück , in der Produktbezeichnung ist kein "E" drinnen , also 2VTX60G und nicht 2VTXE60G was laut OCZ Seite bedeuten könnte dass es noch 34nm Bauweise ist. Ich würde die Verpackung nur ungern aufmachen , das ruiniert bei Ebay den Verkaufswert , "eingeschweißt" macht sich wesentlich besser als "geöffnet zum Testen"^^


----------



## mojoxy (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Intels Z68-Chip kommt Anfang Mai mit SSD-Caching

SSD-Caching sieht interessant aus, hat dazu jemand weitere Infos?


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bisher nicht. sehen wir dann, wenn die ersten Z-boards aufm markt sind.
sieht jedenfalls interessant aus. mal gucken was die praxis sagt.


----------



## mojoxy (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja wenn das so klappt wie sich Intel das vorstellt, könnte das die SSD wirklich massentauglich machen. Mit der Technik könnte ja schon eine relativ kleine (==> günstige) SSD, den kompletten PC ordentlichen beschleunigen. Naja schau ma mal


----------



## roheed (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich find das ist vorallem was für leute, die zu faul sind selber zu entscheiden was er/man auf die SSD macht und was auf die HDD  Da hab ich doch lieber selber die Kontrolle drüber. Im unteren forumsbereich hat ein user ein review zur Vertex 3 veröffentlicht! Reinschaun könnte sich lohnen


----------



## Nyuki (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mann ey so schönes Wetter und Fieber.ÄTZEND

Als ich die ersten Ergebnisse vor Wochen angeschaut habe und das Menschen wieder das gleiche Problem haben wie bei der V2 das die Schreibwerte sinken,war bei mir alles klar.Seq Lesen 500-540 ,schreiben 200-250 auf Sata6 und bricht wieder ein.Alles Marketing.Das ist der gleiche Driss wie die V2 und langsam auch schon bekannt dafür.Nach einem erase trotzdem schwache 4k Werte.


----------



## Vaykir (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh das aber kacke. komtm davon wenn man überanstrengt 5000 euro für hardware und klamotten in usa ausgiebt 

gute besserung


----------



## roheed (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Seq Lesen 500-540 ,schreiben 200-250 auf Sata6 und bricht wieder ein.


und das auch nur bei ATTO bench  für AS SSD tool halbierst die werte nochmal dann hast nen effektiven Schreibwert von 100 mb/s 
schade schade, hätte mich auch fast blenden lassen vom Marketing

btw, gute besserung


----------



## djnoob (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hatte ja vorher eine 60GB Corsair drin. Hatte mit Acronis draus einen Backup und kaufte mir den Samsung 470.
Habe diesen backup dann auf die Samsung kopiert und konnte somit im windows wie vorher weiter arbeiten. Nun die Werte haben sich bei mir bisher noch garnicht geändert.
Könnte man auf die 1. Seite editieren ?


----------



## Nyuki (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> oh das aber kacke. komtm davon wenn man überanstrengt 5000 euro für hardware und klamotten in usa ausgiebt
> 
> gute besserung



40-60% günstiger als wenn ich alles von hier bestellt hätte.Hardware inbegriffen.Ich mach doch diese Tour nicht für LULU ^^

@roheed

Ja stimmt.Wenn man frisch von der V3 Installiert oder Erased hat...,dann bekommt man auch seine Werte  auf AS Bench zu sehen(Bis auf schreiben).Aber Trim funktioniert nach wie vor nicht wie auch alles anderen wie bei der V2.Sf-1200-1500 ist nach dem Standpunkt heute in meinen augen der gleiche Driss.Alles was wir über Sf-1200 wissen kann quasi mit Sf-1500 übernommen werden.


----------



## roheed (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@djnoob
Klar kann ich machen...meinst du ich soll den "Leistungslink" der Samsung 470 mit dem post #3744 ersetzten?
Die hohen schreibwerte sind einfach nur ... geil  "auch haben will" !!! Schreib ja auch massig auf der SSD rum.

@Nyuki
Hat dir schon einer gesagt, dass dein deutsch merklich besser wird? Wenn man deine post von anfang mit jetzt vergleicht hast dich merklich verbessert  Nur weiter so. Bleibst du in Deutschland oder gehts irgendwann weider heim?

Ein gutes hat es ja, ich muß nicht zuviel auf der Startseite ändern wenn die Sandforce 2.0 die gleichen macken haben wie schon die erste generation


----------



## Nyuki (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ roheed 
Danke.Ja ich bleibe erstmal hier.War auch so geplant.Vieleicht aber doch nach kalifornien irgendwann.Habe aber ein Haus gekauft hier und muss erstmal alles hier in Griff bekommen.
Ich denke auch das du auf deiner Startseite nichts verändern brauchst bezüglich Sandforce.Was Ocz abzieht ist einfach nur erbärmlich.Auf die Werbung von denen bin ich eins als Neuling (SSD) auch reingefallen.Naja so schlecht sind die ja nicht nur halten die Ihr Wort nicht.Zwischen der C400 und der alten C300 wird auch nicht viel verändert.Neuer 25Nm Chips ,halten ihre Werte dank Trim + Lebensdauer was aber noch offen ist.Preis wird angpasst 64 GB 105 Euro C400 Start.


----------



## roheed (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Was Ocz abzieht ist einfach nur erbärmlich.


Und nochmal, dass hat nichts mit OCZ zu tun...wenn du jemanden so richtig nen Vorwurf machen willst dann schon eher Sandforce. Ich finde auch sie sollten von anfang an ein Von-Bis angabe machen und nicht nur der eh fast nie zu erreichende MAx wert.


----------



## djnoob (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> @djnoob
> Klar kann ich machen...meinst du ich soll den "Leistungslink" der Samsung 470 mit dem post #3744 ersetzten?
> Die hohen schreibwerte sind einfach nur ... geil  "auch haben will" !!! Schreib ja auch massig auf der SSD rum.


 
Ja, ersetze es bitte mal . So verrückt wie ich bin, werde ich irgendwann mal ein Raid 0 draus machen . So teuer sind die nun auch wieder nicht.

Habe heute mal viele Daten wie eigene bilder und Dokumente wieder auf die SSD drauf gepackt.
Die hohen Schreibwerte auf der SSD finde ich inzwischen viel angenehmer, als hohe Leseraten.


----------



## Nyuki (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Und nochmal, dass hat nichts mit OCZ zu tun...wenn du jemanden so richtig nen Vorwurf machen willst dann schon eher Sandforce. Ich finde auch sie sollten von anfang an ein Von-Bis angabe machen und nicht nur der eh fast nie zu erreichende MAx wert.


 
Wieviele Marken gibt es denn mit SF Controller?
Ich finde gerade OCZ sollte man einen Vorwurf machen.Die Preisen das Sandforce so mächtig an und halten 50% von dem was die Versprechen.Corsair und co. machen das nicht.OCZ macht immer Wirbel mit Werbung.Bevor ich mir meine gekauft habe,egal welchen "gekauften" Test ich gelesen habe,meine OCZ war immer die schnellste und wurde immer empfohlen.Das die aber nach einer Zeit bis zu 50% einbrechen könnte kann man nirgends nachlesen zu der Zeit.Von der C300 64Gb z.b wenig gelesen.Ocz hat halt gutes Marketing und dat wars.Doch auch als SF-1200 angekündigt worden ist war die genau das gleiche.Doch es gab wenig artikel wo man dies nachlesen konnte.Ich hatte mich derzeit zusätzlich noch von einem Freund mich ableiten lassen.Naja habe ja zum glück keine Ocz 240gb+ das wär Waste Money Ultra Noob !!!Demnächst verliere ich eh kein Wort mehr darüber da ich auf Marvel setze.Im Mai-Juli ist mein System weg und dann kommt die C400 mit Intel zum einsatz.Freu mich schon drauf ^^


----------



## roheed (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@djnoob
alles klar, edit isch drin auf der STartseite. 



> So teuer sind die nun auch wieder nicht.


hehe, das hört man auch nicht so oft  Ich find die Preise für die gebotene Leistung auch ..naja Fast..angemessen. Hoffe dennoch das es noch billiger wird, was aber nicht mehr ganz so schnell passieren wird hab ich den eindruck. 120 gb für 100 € wäre schon geil. dann würd ich es mir auch überlegen nochmal upzugraten. Sonst bin ich eigentlich durchweg glücklich mit meiner SSD. 



> Die hohen Schreibwerte auf der SSD finde ich inzwischen viel angenehmer, als hohe Leseraten.


Stimmt schon...werd bei meiner nächsten SSD wohl auch mehr drauf achten. bzw hab ja drauf geachtet...aber das Sandforce ein bisschen bescheißt mit ihren angaben hab ich auch erst im Nachhinein herausgefunden 

@Nyuki


> Wieviele Marken gibt es denn mit SF Controller?


Haa OCZ, Corsair, Adata, Xtrememory, Muschkin uvm  Die Ocz ist wohl auch die schnellste unter allen Sandforce Geräten. Wenn auch nur minimal. 
ALso ich kann kaum nachvollziehn warum du so ne "wut" auf OCZ hast...Sei doch froh das grad der Sandforce Controller dermaßen Schwung in den SSD Markt gebracht hat wie kein anderer Controller zuvor  Seid Sandforce hast den eindruck die ganze welt hat sich eine SSD geleistet. 

Im großen und ganzen sind die Sandforce SSD ein sehr sehr sehr gutes Produkt. Abgesehen von dem ärger mit dem schreibwerten hängen sie so einiges auf dem markt ab was den Read angeht. Und das größte argument ...die haltbarkeit durch die kompression und fehlendes Trim ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen! Das suchst bei Intel und co. vergeben.


----------



## mojoxy (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich empfinde meine OCZ V2 (34nm Modell) eigentlich auch als ein ausgewogenes Produkt. Das die Werte etwas einbrechen juckt mich nicht groß. Merkt man eh kaum - ich habs ja nicht mal gemerkt als ich über nen Monat mit IDE-Power (NOT!) herumgegurkt bin


----------



## Vaykir (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Merkt man eh kaum - ich habs ja nicht mal gemerkt als ich über nen Monat mit IDE-Power (NOT!) herumgegurkt bin


 
den fail hast du nicht als erstes und letztes gemacht  da kenne ich noch so einige experten. muhahaha

@ nyuki
sicher dass du dir die C400 respektive m4 kaufen willst? die leistungen haben mich absolut nicht überzeugt. bei deinem deutsch kann ich roheed nur zustimmen. von dem einstigen noob geblubber ist absolut  nix mehr geblieben.


----------



## roheed (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich empfinde meine OCZ V2 (34nm Modell) eigentlich auch als ein ausgewogenes Produkt. Das die Werte etwas einbrechen juckt mich nicht groß. Merkt man eh kaum - ich habs ja nicht mal gemerkt als ich über nen Monat mit IDE-Power (NOT!) herumgegurkt bin



Jo des isch der beste beweiß für wie unnötig verückt man sich macht^^ Der eine Hat AHCI aus und merkt es nicht und genauso würde man wohl auch kaum merken das die ssd eingebrochen ist ohne die bekannten Tools, auf die Sandforce etwas allergisch reagiert 

Btw, Portal 2 ist echt der kracher  Tut echt gut nach nem dumpfbacken spiel wie Crysis 2 wieder kreativ sein zu müssen/dürfen. Für mich gerade das "überaschungsgame" des jahres


----------



## roheed (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> sicher dass du dir die C400 respektive m4 kaufen willst? die leistungen haben mich absolut nicht überzeugt. bei deinem deutsch kann ich roheed nur zustimmen. von dem einstigen noob geblubber ist absolut nix mehr geblieben.



Jo solangsam aber sicher versteht man echt gut was sie einem sagen will  Wenn ich da an den anfang denke wo man ihre post mehrfach lesen mußte um ne Info rauszuholen...absolut kein vergleich. Echt kraß in welch abnormaler Geschwindigkeit sie es sich verbessert hat. Also nur weiter so Nuyi.


----------



## djnoob (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Preisentwicklung für Samsung SSD 470 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (MZ5PA128HMCD-0A) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Naja überleg mal, habe vor 2 wochen noch 20€ mehr bezahlt . 

Preisentwicklung für OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-120G) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

OCZ wiederum siehts anders aus.


----------



## djnoob (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Preisentwicklung für Samsung SSD 470 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (MZ5PA128HMCD-0A) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Naja überleg mal, habe vor 2 wochen noch 20€ mehr bezahlt . 

Preisentwicklung für OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-120G) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

OCZ wiederum siehts anders aus.


----------



## Nyuki (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed & Vaykir

Man könnte es auch ironisch aufnehmen^^ aber trotzdem ,danke ! Ja es sollte die C400 m4 werden.Doch nur die kleine.Ich weiss auch und da gebe ich dir recht,daß die Werte im Vergleich zur C300 sich kaum geändert haben.Mir gehts echt nur ums Lesen.Haltbarkeit ist subjektiv.Die anderen SSD's wo agressive Trim unterstützt wird werden *wohl* genau so lange halten wie eine mit SF. <--- Ich glaube wieder das,daß Marketing ist.
Kaum ist es bekannt das SF schnell einbricht,plumms kommen Reviews wo man schreibt,haltbarkeit...daß daraus wieder ein Vorteil für die User wird.Wenn ich nun ehrlich bin zum Thema haltbarkeit wegen dem "keinem" agressivem oder "kein" Trim ...Das habe ich nur aus dem Forum hier.

@mojoxy

Ich besitze auch eine mit 34nm.Hätte ich aber das Wissen Oktober 2010 ,wär es definitiv eine C300 64gb min.

@Vaykir
Irgendwas negatives auszusetzen zur M4.Auch wenns nur Ahnungen sind, raus damit


----------



## Xasser (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo

Ich wechselte einem Arbeitskollege die defekte Festplatte von seinem Asus X51R Laptop aus.
Die neue Festplatte/SSD ist eine OCZ SSD Vertex 2 Extended Cap. 120GB.
Es ist meine erste SSD die ich montierte.
Durch die vielen Tipps hier machte ich mich an das „Experiment“ ran.
Jetzt kommt aber auch schon die Frage:
Kann es sein das das Notebook kein ahci unterstützt? Im Bios kann ich kaum was einstellen, und ausser IDE finde ich auch nichts.
Besteht sonst eine Möglichkeit einen ahci Treiber zu installieren? Bei der ASUS-Seite fand ich keine Treiber zu ahci.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mojoxy (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann schon sein, dass das Notebook tatsächlich kein AHCI unterstütz, bzw. das BIOS so eingeschränkt ist, dass du es einfach nicht aktivieren kannst. Das Notebook ist ja auch nicht gerade das neuste und war damals schon eher ein günstigeres. Das wiederum bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass das MB und Bios kastriert sind


----------



## Xasser (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja, das Notebook ist schon etwas älter 
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass das Bios stark beschränkt ist.
Wen ich AHCI im Bios nicht aktivieren kann, kann ich auch unter Vista keinen AHCI-Treiber nachinstallieren!?


----------



## thom_cat (24. April 2011)

Nein, den kannst du dann nicht installieren. Aber IDE ist nun auch kein Problem, auch hier wird Trim unterstützt.


----------



## mojoxy (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop hast halt nur kein NCQ, aber ist auch nicht so wild. Wie ich selbst vor ein paar Tagen festgestellt habe, war bei mir selbst IDE über einen Monat an und ich habe es nicht gemerkt


----------



## Clonemaster (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist die OCZ Vertex 2 empfehlenswert? Hätte die Möglichkeit auf eine mit Kaufdatum Ende 2010 - Aber noch unbenutzt


----------



## thom_cat (24. April 2011)

Kommt auf den Preis an würde ich sagen.


----------



## Clonemaster (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Neu kostet die 90, ich bekomm sie für 80 und die ist ja auch neu, sogar eingeschweist


----------



## thom_cat (24. April 2011)

Denke der Preis ist ok, selbst wenn der neue Flash verbaut wäre.


----------



## Clonemaster (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da sie angeblich Ende 2010 gekauft wurde, glaub ich das es noch der alte ist


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Da sie angeblich Ende 2010 gekauft wurde, glaub ich das es noch der alte ist


Die ist eine Austausch SSD von OCZ , die Originale wurde von mir Ende 2010 gekauft. Aber aufgrund der Artikelbezeichnung bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass mir OCZ wieder eine 34nm Version geliefert hat. Meine kaputte war immerhin auch eine


----------



## Clonemaster (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Die ist eine Austausch SSD von OCZ , die Originale wurde von mir Ende 2010 gekauft. Aber aufgrund der Artikelbezeichnung bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass mir OCZ wieder eine 34nm Version geliefert hat. Meine kaputte war immerhin auch eine


 
Oh Hey 

Cool dann rest per PN


----------



## roheed (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Da sie angeblich Ende 2010 gekauft wurde, glaub ich das es noch der alte ist


Kann man so nicht direkt sagen, die umstelleung hat bereits dezember 2010 begonnen. Aber für den Preis machst sicher nicht viel falsch 

@xasser
Wie dir die anderen bestätigt haben, kann es sein das dein Laptop bios kein AHCI Modus anbietet und du so auch keinen passenden Treiber hierzu installieren kannst bzw. brauchst. Die Leistungsunterschiede sind eher so gering, dass das aber weiter nicht schlimm ist ob AHCI an ist oder nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

habta gesehen?
OCZ Vertex 3 SSD erscheint als Max-IOPS-Edition - ssd, ocz


----------



## mojoxy (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja hab ich schon vor Wochen entdeckt, allerdings bezweifel ich den Nutzen bisher noch stark. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das wirklich groß was bringen soll. Würde gerne mal einen representativen Vergleichstest sehen


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mh was heißt denn "nicht formatieren"? Also wenn man Windoof neu macht dann kommt in der Regel ja die Auftzählung beim Setup auf welche Platte das soll. Da gibts ja den Button löschen und formatieren. Was ist denn wenn das wech soll was so drauf ist? Darf man da dann nix von anklicken?


----------



## dgmx (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo, 
habe hier bislang nur interessiert mit gelesen aber nun habe ich auch meine erste SSD. Es ist eine Crucial C300 mit 128 GB. 

Zuerst hatte ich die Platte auf meinem Mainboard (Asus P7P55D) ganz normal am Sata 2 Anschluss hängen, alles im AHCi Modus. Dabei bekam ich folgende Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habe ich mir von Asus den U3S6 Controller gegönnt (wegen Sata 3) und die Karte daran angeschlossen, wegen TRIM habe ich es aber beim Windows Treiber belassen und lediglich den mitgelieferten Treiber für USB 3.0 installiert. 

Am U3S6 angeschlossen habe ich dann diese Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lesewerte haben sich deutlich verbessert, aber warum haben sich die Schreibwerte so verschlechtert? Oder anders gefragt, was kann ich vielleicht tun um die Schreibwerte zu verbessern?

Hab bereits ein Bios Update durchgeführt, das hat aber nur dazu geführt das die Lesewerte nochmal gestiegen sind (hab grad kein Bild davon) aber die Schreibwerte blieben unverändert. 

Und nun hoffe ich auf gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ole die ersten 100 000 Klicks  

#BTT

*@Vaykir & Mojo *
Jo habs gelesen und mit einem schulterzucken weitergeklickt^^ Nette spielerrei, aber im Home betrieb wird wohl kaum einer nur ansatzweise die schiere Iops Leistung nutzen können

*@Kirschlein*
Nicht formatieren bedeutet, man soll es nicht selber machen ... unter Windows zb. ... Kann die Datenstruktur der SSD zerstören (reparierbar!) 
Unterm Windows Setup nur die Funktion "Löschen" nutzen...Windows (7) macht dann alles weitere schon selber richtig. 
Wenn man schon die finger vom Formatieren nicht lassen kann, dann unter allen umständen nur "schnell Formatieren" nutzten. Unter dem Langsamen leidet die SSD erheblich oder kann sogar zerstört werden (in den seltensten Fällen)

ASo...wenn du alles sicher von einer SSD löschen möchtest dann solltest du "secure erase" nutzen. ISt der sicherste weg und danach ist alles ratzeputz leer

*@dGmg*

Schön das du den weg ins Forum und zu uns gefunden hast 

Um es kurz und knapp zu halten....deine erfahrung deckt sich weitesgehen mit unseren erfahrungen. Ein im Chipsatz integrierter SATA Controller ist immer schneller als eine "externe" Lösung. Einzigster Vorteil : Hohe seq. Readwerte...in allen anderen bereichen zieht man damit den Kürzeren. Aktuell würde ich SATA 3 nur bei den Board füt Sandy Bridge empfehlen. Also den P/h67 chipsatz. Für AMD boards kann ich mangels wissens keine Tips geben.


----------



## dgmx (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Nunja die Karte hat bloß 30 Euro gekostet und bietet ja auch USB 3.0 ich denke dann muss ich damit einfach leben. 
Im normalen Windows sind die Lese Werte doch eh wichtiger als die Schreibwerte, oder? Die Lesewerte sind ja echt nett, hab Win 7 auch noch nie so schnell starten sehen.  Oder wäre es sinnvoller die Karte wieder an den Board eigenen Sata 2 zu hängen? 

Nächstes Mainboard wird natürlich direkt Sata 3 haben, aber das wird noch was dauern denn aktuell reicht mein Mainboard und CPU noch für alles. 

Aber noch weiter optimieren kann ich nichts?


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja lesen ist wichtiger als schreiben...

Wo du die SSD lässt musst selber entscheiden. Ich würde einfach mal hingehen und die zeit stoppen wie lange Windows zum booten braucht an dem einen Controller und an dem anderen. Kann dir aber jetzt schon fast sicher sagen, das der interne viel schneller sein wird/müsste.  Allgemein würde ich den SATA2 bevorzugen. 

lass es mich so erklären...
du kaufst dir nen sportwagen der auf 250 abgeriegelt wird (wie in deutschland üblich)...Jetzt hast dir für paar euro diese sperre rausmachen lassen (= Sata 3 controller) 
Siehe da, dein Sportwagen schaft nun die 300 spitze. So jetzt ist es aber so, dass du 99% der zeit nur in der stadt rum gurkst (windowsbetrieb)
Und jetzt sagst du mir, was hat dir das aufbohren gebracht? Richtig außer die gewissheit das du schneller könntest nichts


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Joa mir gehts halt drum wenn man irgendwann mal alles platt macht (Was ich gerne häufiger mal tue), wie ich mit der SSD verfahren müsste. Hab mir daher auch noch keine zugelegt, hab mich nicht getraut.  Bei der HHD kann man im SEtup einfach formatieren und löschen drücken und fertig


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo mach dich nicht verückt...so viel schlimmer sind SSD dann nun auch wieder nicht. wenn ich mich nicht täusche hab ich auf der startseite was verfasst wie man eine SSD am besten in sein system integiert. Bis auf das man es eigentlich vermeiden sollte sie zu formatieren fast alles wie gehabt. 

Sicher löschen --> secure erase. einfaches "löschen/leermachen/platt machen" im Windows setup nur löschen nutzten. 
Das mit dem Formatieren kommt noch aus XP nud Vista zeiten. GErade XP ist weltmeister im SSD "schredern" gewesen. 
Und das schlimmste daran, man bemerkt das problem nur indirekt und ein Laie sogar gar nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

er nun wieder mit seinem autobahnbeispiel 

ergänzung:
amd boards mit dem 870/890 chipsatz respektive SB850 können sata 6gb/s und ich kanns auch bisher ohne einschränkung empfehlen.
hab auch keine andere möglichkeit, weil ich keine sata 3gb/s anschlüsse mehr habe


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und was gibts als SSD momentan? Hab den Guide schon einmal gelesen, da waren die Empfehlungen noch von Februar. Hatte bei Amazon die hier gesehen. Achja als Board nutze ich ein Asus Rampage II Extreme, falls es wichtig ist. 

Crucial CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 128GB Solid State Drive 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> er nun wieder mit seinem autobahnbeispiel



dann erkläre es mal bitte mit deinen worten das auch jeder nicht PC-Freak es nachvollziehen kann 
Die meisten können einfach nichts mit seq. und random wirklich was anfangen. ^^


ergänzung :
Im chipsatz integrierter Sata controller hat eine bessere anbindung an die CPU daher idr SChneller im 4K bereich...
Externe Lösungen (PCI Karte bzw. Zusatz Chip auf dem Mainboard) hat eine schlechtere Anbindung an die CPU daher auch schlechtere 4k werte.
So ungefähr kann man sich das ableiten.


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kirschlein schrieb:


> Und was gibts als SSD momentan? Hab den Guide schon einmal gelesen, da waren die Empfehlungen noch von Februar. Hatte bei Amazon die hier gesehen. Achja als Board nutze ich ein Asus Rampage II Extreme, falls es wichtig ist.
> 
> Crucial CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 128GB Solid State Drive 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Mit der machst absolut nichts falsch...wenn du noch ein bischen warten willst/kannst auch gleich den nachfolger, C400 kaufen. Ist hier und da schneller als der vorgänger die C300.


----------



## dgmx (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ roheed
Die Wette hast du knapp gewonnen:

Bootzeit Sata 3 Controller: 19 Sekunde
Bootzeit Sata 2 Controller: 17,5 Sekunden 

Okay dann bringt der Controller ja wirklich nichts, man kann also sagen das der Sata 2 Anschluss eifnach insgesamt die bessere Performance liefert? Finde das zwar vom Kopf her komisch, aber die Werte sprechen für sich. 

Dann schick ich den Controller zurück, USB 3.0 ist zwar nett aber ohne Geräte dafür bringt mir das wenig.


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wann ist denn "gleich"? @roheed.


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wann ist denn "gleich"? @roheed.



Crucial m4 (Micron C400) ab sofort lieferbar - 27.04.2011 - ComputerBase



> Die Wette hast du knapp gewonnen:


hät auch nichts anderes erwartet 




> Okay dann bringt der Controller ja wirklich nichts, man kann also sagen  das der Sata 2 Anschluss eifnach insgesamt die bessere Performance  liefert? Finde das zwar vom Kopf her komisch, aber die Werte sprechen  für sich.



Ja ist verwirrend aber hierzu nochmal meinen post #3783 lesen
Allgemein kann man sagen,

SAta 3 bringt nur was, wenn er im chipsatz hockt. Alle anderen Lösungen sind höchstens gleich schnell im Alltag. 
Dier erfahrung haben wir schon mehrfach gesammelt und ist auch auf der startseite zusammengefasst worden


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah, na dann warte ich ein paar Tage bis zum adäquaten Angebot. Dankö!


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ob sie vom stand weg preislich gleich mit der C300 mithalten kann ist zwar fraglich aber neuer ist ja fast immer auch gleich Leistungsstärke 

Btw, du hast kein SATA 3 oder?! dann kannst die hohe seq. Leistung der C400 eh nicht nutzten. Siehe aktuelle Problem von dgmx ...
Naja wie auch immer, c300 tuts allemal, c400 ist einen funken schneller (falls nutzbar). aso und das die c300 ausgereifter sein müßte da schon länger auf dem Markt 
ist ansich logisch aber ob es auch in diesem fall zutrifft kann man noch nicht sagen.

Mit meinem Golf 4 vs. Golf 5 den ich mir vor 7 jahren gekauft hab dacht ich genausso und einen griff ins klo gemacht  
Hab mich für den vermeindlich ausgereiften Golf 4 entschieden und trotdem am laufenden band probs gehabt. eine bekannte
die sich den 5 geholt hat, hat bis heute nicht das kleinste mengel gehabt.


----------



## dgmx (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Der Controller geht dann zurück und ich begnüge mich solange mit Sata 2 bis es irgendwann ein neues Mainboard gibt was dann sicher auch Sata 3 kann. 

Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu meiner vorherigen "normalen" HDD ist trotzdem waow


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie gesagt, Asus Rampage II Extreme. Ist nun halt auch schon etwas älter und der sockel ist ja leider auch 1366 aber ich schau gerade das ich die Kiste verkauft kriege, also wenn wer haben will ...


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dgmx schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe.
> Der Controller geht dann zurück und ich begnüge mich solange mit Sata 2 bis es irgendwann ein neues Mainboard gibt was dann sicher auch Sata 3 kann.
> 
> Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu meiner vorherigen "normalen" HDD ist trotzdem waow


Jo kein Problem, helf ja gerne wenn ich zeit und wieder lust auf das thema habe 

Wenn man nicht mal USB 3.0 nutzen kann ist das geld wirklich wo anderes vlt besser investiert. Zum thema zurückschicken will und kann ich nicht direkt drauf eingehen 

Hab mich leider schon zu sehr an die SSD gewöhnt. ^^ der anfängliche saber ist mittlerweile eingetrocknet aber verzichten werde ich definitiv nie wieder auf eine SSD!!!!!


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kirschlein schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Asus Rampage II Extreme. Ist nun halt auch schon etwas älter und der sockel ist ja leider auch 1366 aber ich schau gerade das ich die Kiste verkauft kriege, also wenn wer haben will ...


 
wenn du eh umsteigen willst dann würd ich mir schon gleich die C400 zulegen. mit deinem neuen Board das hoffentlich SATA 3 integriert haben wird, kannst sie dann auch schön auslasten


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Joa, hatte im anderen Thread schon mit einem Asus Board und dem 2600k Liebe gemacht.  Na dann schau ich mal dass ich den alten unter den Hammer kriege und kaufe mal großzügig neu ein.


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mein kumpel hat den 2600k und ich kann nur sagen...das teil ist dermassen saugeil das ich es mir auch hollen will/wollte. 
Werde aber denoch die ar*backen zusammen kneifen und auf Ivy Bridge warten! dann ist auch endlich alles nativ integriert. 

â€žIvy Bridgeâ€œ: Mehr Details zu PCIe 3.0 und USB 3.0 - 27.04.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mhh, neue CPUs? Wann? Wie teuer? Muh! Muss ich doch warten?


----------



## dgmx (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht mal USB 3.0 nutzen kann ist das geld wirklich wo anderes vlt besser investiert. Zum thema zurückschicken will und kann ich nicht direkt drauf eingehen



Musst du auch nicht das schaff eich ganz allein  Irgendwas muss ich auch alleine können. 



> Hab mich leider schon zu sehr an die SSD gewöhnt. ^^ der anfängliche saber ist mittlerweile eingetrocknet aber verzichten werde ich definitiv nie wieder auf eine SSD!!!!!



Ich sabber noch bei dem jedem Start von Windows und freue mich immer wenn Windows so schnell ist das nicht mal das Logo ganz fertig zusammengebaut ist. Habs auch meiner Freundin gezeigt aber die konnte die ganze Aufregung nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Mhh, neue CPUs? Wann? Wie teuer? Muh! Muss ich doch warten



Joar aber erst 1Q2012 (frühstens)
solang kann ich noch gut warten... und die paar Monate vergehen (leider) schneller als einem lieb ist 




> Habs auch meiner Freundin gezeigt aber die konnte die ganze Aufregung nicht nachvollziehen.


können erstaunlicher weise die wenigsten^^ Aber isch mir egal, wenn ich von sabbern kann reicht es schon, 
ob andere die Euphorie nachvollziehen können ist mir wurst^^


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach bis 1012 wird mein 920er noch mitmachen und zur Not wird mal der Takt erhöht und schneller getanzt. Bisher kam er ja gut klar.


----------



## mojoxy (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du (nur) zocken willst, ist der 2600(K) rausgeworfenes Geld. Da reicht auch ein 2500(K), die Grafikkarte limitiert eh meistens. Der 2600(K) glänzt aktuell vor allem noch in Programmen die Multithreading, bzw. alle Kerne nutzen.


----------



## Niamne (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Grafisch habe ich mir eine GTX580 zugelegt ... aber öh naja anderes Thema als SSD.  Chatten lieber woanders.


----------



## steinschock (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Von einem 1366 auf Sandy is so oder so 
An bestem wegen 20€ Stromersparniss im Jahr.


----------



## roheed (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ach bis 1012 wird mein 920er noch mitmachen und zur Not wird mal der  Takt erhöht und schneller getanzt. Bisher kam er ja gut klar.



haja das wohl auf jeden fall  Wobei ich schon merke das mein alter Q9450 meine GTX570 doch stark hin und wieder ausbremst. Aber solange alles flüssig ist tuts es fürs erste auf alle fälle noch bis zur Ivy Bridge. 



> Grafisch habe ich mir eine GTX580 zugelegt ... aber öh naja anderes Thema als SSD.  Chatten lieber woanders.



Jo gab letztens mal schon eins auf den deckel von nem Moderator   Also schließen wir an dieser stelle das thema lieber wieder ab.


----------



## Vaykir (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Um nochmal das thema C300 vs C400 aufzugreifen:

ich denke nicht, dass die C400 so viel besser ist. im gegenteil. der mehrpreis ist absolut nicht (oder wird nicht) gerechtfertigt.
da finde ich persönlich sogar die vertex 3 (pro) respektive (man das wort hats mir seit der pcgh zeit echt angetan) intel 510 um ellen besser.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was meint ihr lohnt sich es ne Vertex 3 256 GB zu kaufen oder doch ne Vertex 3 Max Iops 256GB??


----------



## djnoob (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ob es sich lohnt oder nicht musst du doch selber wissen . Kommt immer auf deine Anwendungen an und was du so machst. Für ein Gamer Rechner wo nur gezockt und gefoxt wird, reicht meiner meiner nach eine ganz normale Corsair F60. Natürlich sollte man dann aber andere benches in acht lassen.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist für meine kommende High End Kiste - mit 60 GB kommt mir da nix rein die Frage ist Max Iops oder nicht


----------



## Vaykir (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenns high end wird immer das dickste rein packen  high end = kein geldlimit.

ps: brauchste nen 980x? ^^


----------



## Niamne (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Highend bedeutet aber auch, dass man ab einem gewissen Punkt für wenig Leistungszuwachs viel viel viel mehr Geld ausgeben muss. Ich für meinen Fall kaufe mir die hier wenn ich im Lotto gewinne.

OCZ 1TB SSD Festplatte 3,5 Zoll Retail: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Gast1111 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wenns high end wird immer das dickste rein packen  high end = kein geldlimit.
> 
> ps: brauchste nen 980x? ^^


 Ja ums Geld gehts mir nicht sondern um die Leistung, aber leider sind die MIs nicht lieferbar...
Ne wenn ich einen wöllte würde ich ihn neu kaufen, urspünglich wollte ich nen Okto Extreme von Intel aber die wirds ja wohl nicht geben, also mal schauen ob ich nen 2600K und 2 GTX 580er nehme


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ kirschlein
ja genau ne 3500€ teure SSD. hrhr genial^^

@wa1lock
was sind "MIs" ?
wird wohl nächstes jahr nen dekacore geben, aber meinen hexa kannst haben, der hat auch mehr als ausreichend power, vorallem weil du ihn gechillt auf 4,2ghz laufen lassen kannst.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kirschlein schrieb:


> Highend bedeutet aber auch, dass man ab einem gewissen Punkt für wenig Leistungszuwachs viel viel viel mehr Geld ausgeben muss. Ich für meinen Fall kaufe mir die hier wenn ich im Lotto gewinne.
> 
> OCZ 1TB SSD Festplatte 3,5 Zoll Retail: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Das ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie die Revodrive nur dass es durch SATA2 auf 300MB/s limitiert wird und dadurch sehr viel Leistung verspielt 
Also kauf die hier :OCZ Z-Drive R2 p88 1024GB, PCIe 2.0 x8 (OCZSSDPX-ZD2P881T) | Geizhals.at Österreich kostet zwar ein wenig mehr leistet aber viel mehr


----------



## Gast1111 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> @ kirschlein
> ja genau ne 3500€ teure SSD. hrhr genial^^
> 
> @wa1lock
> ...


MI= Max Iops
 Wie gesagt nen Sandy auf 5-5.2GHz hat wesentlich mehr Leistung und nen "alten" Hexa der aus der letzen Generation stammt kauf ich aus Prinzip nicht 
Und wenn du mir jetzt schon sagst auf wieviel ich ihn bekomm ist ja kein Kitzel dabei


----------



## mojoxy (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hybrid done right? Intel kombiniert SSD-Caching des Z68 mit Larsen-Creek-SSD

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll es wohl auch die Intel 311er Reihe ab 40€ geben. Oha? Erste "günstige" SSD?


----------



## roheed (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ihr habt einfach zu viel geld 

hier mal wieder ein gute Nachricht für die Crucial Besitzer

Firmware-Update für Crucials RealSSD C300 - 28.04.2011 - ComputerBase


@warlock
Ich denke wenn du maximale Leistung haben willst (und Geld das nebensächlichste der Welt ist), würd ich zur Revo X2 oder halt Vertex3 maxiops greifen. 

Mit 2 kleinen Vertex 3 könntest du sogar die 1TB/s seq. Read knacken. Für was man das brauchen soll weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ihr findet sicher einen grund für


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

naja aber auch nur für diejenigen, die probleme damit haben.
ich misshandel meine zwar nicht mehr so doll, aber hänger hab ich trotzdem keine


----------



## roheed (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

gab ja hier den einen oder anderen der doch probs mit hatte. naja vlt hilft es ja einem...


----------



## dgmx (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hatte manchmal das Gefühl das Firefox 4 etwas hing. Hab es aber bislang auf FF 4 geschoben. Vielleicht probiere ich mal das Update für die C300.


----------



## roheed (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich hatte manchmal das Gefühl das Firefox 4 etwas hing


Hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal gehört...bist also nicht der erste  
glaub @master wars sogar...


----------



## dgmx (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hoffe das es hilft, aber muss ich das Bios eigentlich vorher auf IDE umstellen und dann von der CD booten oder geht es auch per AHCI?

Ok Blöde Frage, Anleitung mal bis zum Ende lesen hilft.....

FW 007 ist drauf, ohne Probleme, mal gucken ob es besser ist.


----------



## roheed (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und besser?

hmm...sieht ja fast so aus als ob Sandforce / corsair einer der wenigen währen die ihr Update live unter windows einspielen  
Ob das ein vor oder nachteil ist ist mal dahingestellt  geschickt ist es allemal


----------



## Nyuki (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

freu mich auch schon auf meine 2600k.Den werde ich bis 5 ghz+ hochziehen wie das AMEN in der Kirche + meine C400 Yam yam.4k 32-35+ müssen auch locker drin sein.Nun ist auch noch die 580 soc raus mit standard 855 Chiptakt.MONSTAAAAA Pc ab Juni.Diesmal alles mit wakü.


----------



## dgmx (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> und besser?



Ich glaube wohl, zumindest konnte ich den Fehler bislang noch nicht reproduzieren. Das Firefox beim öffnen meiner 15 Tabs kurz hängt ist wohl eher normal.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> freu mich auch schon auf meine 2600k.Den werde ich bis 5 ghz+ hochziehen wie das AMEN in der Kirche + meine C400 Yam yam.4k 32-35+ müssen auch locker drin sein.Nun ist auch noch die 580 soc raus mit standard 855 Chiptakt.MONSTAAAAA Pc ab Juni.Diesmal alles mit wakü.


 
 Also den i5 auf 5GHz und die GTX580 auf 855MHz bekommst du auch locker mit Luftkühlung hin dafür brauchst du echt keine WAKÜ! Meine GTX580 und dem Shaman geht auf 930MHz bei maximal 69 Grad!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> und besser?
> 
> hmm...sieht ja fast so aus als ob Sandforce / corsair einer der wenigen währen die ihr Update live unter windows einspielen
> Ob das ein vor oder nachteil ist ist mal dahingestellt  geschickt ist es allemal


 
Ich persönlich würde sagen Nachteil , ich hab unter DOS immer ein viel besseres Gefühl gehabt als unter Windows beim BIOS flashen. Windows hat einfach viel mehr Fehlerquellen , irgendein spontaner BSOD und die SSD is dahin , unter DOS passiert das nicht


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> freu mich auch schon auf meine 2600k.Den werde ich bis 5 ghz+ hochziehen wie das AMEN in der Kirche + meine C400 Yam yam.4k 32-35+ müssen auch locker drin sein.Nun ist auch noch die 580 soc raus mit standard 855 Chiptakt.MONSTAAAAA Pc ab Juni.Diesmal alles mit wakü.


 
sehr feine entscheidung!^^
wakü bauen macht echt spaß, aber ich gebe dir direkt nen ersten tipp: mach gleich alles von anfang an vernünftig und sauber, sonst hast schnell stress 

und wenn wakü, dann alles kühlen, sodass du keine grafikkartenlüfter und keine cpu lüfter mehr hast. für den radi auf jeden fall ultra silent lüfter nehmen.
für gehäusekühlung ebenfalls silent, einen (besser 2) die oben raus pusten und einen vorne für luft rein.


----------



## roheed (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

woher wusste ich, dass der post von nuyki gleich wieder in OT gespame endet  Hab mich extra mal zurückgehalten, aber ihr habt mich ja würdig vertreten 



> Also den i5 auf 5GHz


naja...meine erfahrunge mit der Sandy Bridge...bis 4,5 ghz kanns jeder Achtklässler, ab da wird die luft aber sowas von dünn^^ Ab den magischen 4,5ghz ist bei den meisten rapide feierabend


----------



## Nyuki (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

den chip den ich aus L.A habe da gehen garantiert 5 -5.2 mit lukü (nicht irgendeine Lukü).Aber das mit wakü da muss ich selber noch mal richtig nachschauen.
@Hulk
Die 580 Gtx ist wieder von Gigabyte.Habe lange drauf gewartet bis die ihre Antwort wieder mit Soc schicken.Eine normal 580 gtx hat 772 Chip und 1002 ram takt.Die Soc vom werk mit Winsock Kühler 855 Chip und Ram insgesamt 4100.ich habe derzeit die 480 soc auf 995/4212 laufen und werde wohl 0% leistung mehr bekommen mit 580 gtx und mit pech sogar weniger.Doch der Pc mit LED ist komplet weg im Juni bis auf Rams und Netzteil.
Die 580 soc kommt n. woche in den Handel (europa) für 440 Öschis.Bis Juni vvl. 400 Euro.3 User aus den Staaten berichten schon chiptakt über 1000 Mhz oc.Ich habs mir auch schon gedacht, die verbauen nur das beste vom besten Kondensator - Chipreihe - Pcb.Dann hatte ich alle von der 470er bis 580er der Soc reihe und bis bisher mehr als zufrieden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jppM2ofVI8Q

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3830#sp



Ich will nur eins noch wissen und dafür muss ich warten.Doch bis Juni wird die bestimmt getestet und dann weiss ich es.Der Windsock Lüfter den Gigabyte verwendet ist gleich 470-580er reihe,nur anders geregelt vom Bios.Die 470er hatte standard 40% u/min.Meine 480er jetzt 48% und das hört man schon.Die langweilt sich auch immer und dreht eh nicht höher.Aber ich kann auch nicht runter stellen,dann wird der Chip zu heiss ,da es dann mit der Volt nicht passt.Wenn die 580 gtx auch mit 48% kommt sollte dann Wakü zum einatz kommen und Chip direkt mit.Ich will wieder nur ruhe hier haben.Hasse laute Pcs.Über 35-40 Lüfter hin und hergeschickt mit teilweise Stressigen Händler die ich aber auch verstehe^^.Leiser gehts nur noch mit Wäku+mehr power wegen mehr Oc.Habe alles schon zusammen.Veredeln werde ich mein Projekt 2600k im Juni und werde unterstüzung nur in sachen Wakü brauchen.

Ich habe mal einfach drauf losgeschrieben.3 Bier und ich bin weg^^.Aber schreiben kann ich noch  

So und das wollte ich auch noch schreiben.

Es kommt keine Scheisssss Sandforce mehr in meinen Rechner, auch wenn ich mit meiner zufrieden bin.Die C400 ist schon seit lange bestellt und das für noch weniger als die jetzige c300,die mir auch reichen würde.Falls aber bei mir auch wie bei vielen anderen Probleme aufkommen mit Firefox bleibt 4 sec stehen oder irgendwelche lags bei spielen oder egal wo, dann tausche ich die sofort gegen eine Intel 510 aus (vorerst).Zum Glück hat meine Ocz soche macken nicht,trotz allem.

@vaykir
Du hast die Luftzirkulation angesprochen.Mein neuer Tower

http://www.technic3d.com/review/gehaeuse/1128-nzxt-phantom-gehaeuse-im-test/1.htm

Die habe ich schon.Zum teil Enermax Lüfter Tb-silence und Noiseblocker die ich wieder über mein Netzteil steuern lasse.Ich weiss das die Radiatoren eine ganz wichtige rolle spielen und da muss ich dranbleiben.Am besten ein Top Komplet-Set wenns sowas geben würde.Ich muss mir Zeit nehmen die beste und billigste Wakü zusammen zubekommen.ICh werde auf dich zurüclkommen.Kannst mir ja schon paar tips Mailen.

gn8


----------



## roheed (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Zum Glück hat meine Ocz soche macken nicht...





> ...auch wenn ich mit meiner zufrieden bin...





> kommt mir keine Scheisssss Sandforce mehr in meinen Rechner


Jawohl, you made my day 

Liest sich herrlich. Zuerst niedermachen und dann im zweiten zug loben. Naja, du und Sandforce werden wohl (leider) keine freunde mehr


----------



## Nyuki (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

haha roheed  Gut zusammengefasst^^

Ok...crucial ist auch kein stückchen besser als ocz, da sich der Support von denen sich überhaupt nicht um ihre Kunden kümmert.Da man nicht zurückflashen kann,hat derjenige der mit 006 Probleme bekommt einfach pech gehabt.Das 007 Update von denen soll kein stück abhelfen.Sowas finde ich natürlich auch...Bei Ocz haben die z.b das Standby Problem noch immer nicht beheben können.Da ich kein standby benutze finde ich er trotzdem traurig.Für die Notebook user ein Drama ohne ende, zumal das die Ocz wenn die mal vom Standby erweckt wird vvl. nicht mehr erkannt wird und somit...bis zum totausfall.

Allgemein zählt:Kauft man sich eine SSD die ohne Macken funtzt ,sollte man echt glücklich sein.

Ich finde aber,solche Krankheiten sollten gar nicht erst passieren.Abhilfe bekommt man,wenn der Hersteller erstmal richtig ihr Produckt auf Nieren testet.Aber NEIN,das lassen wir den Endverbraucher machen und rücken mir Flashes nach,wo man echt sehr lange drauf warten kann.


----------



## roheed (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

schau mal wieviele jahre die HDD zum reifen hatten...das dürfte doch mehr als 25 jahre her sein oder nicht`?! Und immer noch gibts hier und da probs. Das mit den totalausfällen bei Seagate durch die FW, probleme mit 3tb+ platten uvm...

Und wie lange sind jetzt die SSD "richtig" auf dem markt? Richtig paar "jähren"...die sind ja fast noch im Babystatus. Und dafür schlagen sie sich doch recht wacker. Nicht immer ist die SSD schuld auch die Bios/MB hersteller haben noch viel Aufholbedarf. 

Wie auch immer, ich denke im großen und ganzen wirken die SSD doch schon recht ausgereift und ich denke das wird mir hier auch der grossteil der User bestätigen können, oder?


----------



## thom_cat (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ihr habt einfach zu viel geld
> 
> hier mal wieder ein gute Nachricht für die Crucial Besitzer
> 
> ...


 


roheed schrieb:


> gab ja hier den einen oder anderen der doch probs mit hatte. naja vlt hilft es ja einem...


 


dgmx schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es hilft, aber muss ich das Bios eigentlich vorher auf IDE umstellen und dann von der CD booten oder geht es auch per AHCI?
> 
> Ok Blöde Frage, Anleitung mal bis zum Ende lesen hilft.....
> 
> FW 007 ist drauf, ohne Probleme, mal gucken ob es besser ist.



auf die hänger scheint das update keinen einfluss zu haben.
jedenfalls gibt es bei den meisten da keine besserung.

was man gegen die hänger versuchen kann und was bei vielen zum erfolg geführt hat, ist dieses:
[Guide] Hänger mit SSD durch Ausschalten von Intel LPM (Link Power Management) beseitigen - Forum de Luxx


----------



## stingray (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OCZ Vertex 2 180GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE180G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist diese SSD empfehlenswert? Sie liegt vom Preis her an meiner Schmerzgrenze, und 120gb reichen mir nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So nach euren Ratschlägen hab ich mir die Vertex 3 120GB geholt, Geldverbrennung muss man ja auch nicht betreiben


----------



## mojoxy (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



stingray schrieb:


> Ist diese SSD empfehlenswert? Sie liegt vom  Preis her an meiner Schmerzgrenze, und 120gb reichen mir  nicht.


Wenn du kein Problem mit den 25nm-Chips hast, dann ja 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> So nach euren Ratschlägen hab ich mir die Vertex 3 120GB geholt, Geldverbrennung muss man ja auch nicht betreiben


Und wo bleibt der Bench? ^^


----------



## stingray (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aber werden die 25nm chips nicht auch in den momentan aktuellen auf dem Markt verbaut, z.B. Vertex 3? Es führt doch kein Weg dran vorbei...irgendwann sind die überall drin ^^


----------



## mojoxy (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Vertex 3 hat aber auch einen neuen Controller, der (angeblich) speziell für die neuen Chips geeignet ist. Zumindest zeigen auch erste Benches, dass das durchaus stimmen kann. Flott ist sie ja allemal


----------



## dgmx (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also bei der C300 hat die Firmware 007 keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung (ich weiß das Update war nicht dafür aber hätte ja sein können)

Firmware 006:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firmware 007



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



stingray schrieb:


> OCZ Vertex 2 180GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE180G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Ist diese SSD empfehlenswert? Sie liegt vom Preis her an meiner Schmerzgrenze, und 120gb reichen mir nicht.



ist eben eine typische ssd mit sandforce controller.
also es ist eine gute ssd, die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann.





mojoxy schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Problem mit den 25nm-Chips hast, dann ja


 
laut aussage von ocz werden ab der 180gb version ausschliesslich die 34nm flash speicher verbaut.


----------



## thor1757 (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich möchte mir eine SSD zulegen bin mir aber nicht über die Größe(120  oder 240GB) und den Hersteller sicher.Einzig das es Sata 6GB sein soll  steht fest.Mein PC besteht aus 2600K,ASUS MIVE,GTX 580,8GB Speicher,HDD  500GB.Betriebssystem ist Win7 64Bit neben ein wenig Bildbearbeitung wird  der PC eigentlich nur zum spielen genutzt.
Zur Auswahl stehen Crucial 300 128/256 GB - Crucial M4 128/256 GB -  Intel 510 120/250GB - OCZ Vertex 3 120/240GB wobei bei der OCZ noch die  Frage stellt ob sich der Aufpreis für die Max IOPS Version rentieren  würde.


----------



## Vaykir (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

du solltest uns aber schon mitteilen, in welchem preisrahmen das ganze liegen soll. ansonsten wird das nix mit der kaufempfehlung


----------



## thor1757 (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bin davon ausgegangen das sich das durch die aufgeführten Modelle von selbst beantwortet.Vorrangig geht es mir darum welche Größe für meine Bedürfnisse sinnvoll ist.Preislich würde ich einen Rahmen von 240/440€ für 120/240GB setzen es kann aber ruhig billiger sein nur Sata6GB ist Pflicht.


----------



## Vaykir (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum ist SATA6gb/s pflicht? kopierst du öfters große dateien von einer ssd auf ne andere?

also 240€ für ne 120gb ssd wirst wohl net ausgeben müssen. die crucial ist schon ab 180€ erhältlich und mit die teuerste in dem GB bereich.
die 240er brauchste echt nur, wenn du haufenweise spiele da drauf ballerst.

ich hab atm 8 spiele die zusammen 90gb auf die waage bekommen auf der 256gb c300 und hab immernoch mordsviel platz (>70gb).
programme sind auch nicht gerade wenige drauf, vorallem wenn ich an die ganzen benchmarks denke 

also würde theoretisch auch ne 120er reichen. lieblingsspiele auf die ssd und den rest woanders bunkern.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@mojoxy Dafür muss sie erstmal lieferbar sein (Damit ich sie im Laden abholen kann, ist bei K&M bestellt weil der direkt neben mir ist)
Und Benches kann ich drauf verzichten, kosten nur unnötige Idle Minute


----------



## roheed (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> .... Controller: SandForce SF-1200 •  drei Jahre Herstellergarantie • Hinweis: Die Lese- und Schreibraten  stellen maximale Werte da, welche mit ATTO ermittelt wurden und daher  nur bedingt aussagekräftig sind.  • *Bitte weiterführende Links beachten!*



Ja leck...wann haben sie das entlich mal eingetragen?  Zitat von Geizhals.at



> laut aussage von ocz werden ab der 180gb version ausschliesslich die 34nm flash speicher verbaut.


Jop so war auch mein letzter stand. nur die 120 gb und kleiner wurden umgestellt


----------



## roheed (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Bin davon ausgegangen das sich das durch die aufgeführten Modelle von  selbst beantwortet.Vorrangig geht es mir darum welche Größe für meine  Bedürfnisse sinnvoll ist.Preislich würde ich einen Rahmen von 240/440€  für 120/240GB setzen es kann aber ruhig billiger sein nur Sata6GB ist  Pflicht.



also warum es unbedingt SAta3 sein muss kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen ^^
wenn du viel platz willst wäre vlt sogar die auf der letzten seite verlinkte OCZ @ 180gb interessant. Speed der alten Vertex2 reicht eh dicke aus.


----------



## thor1757 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sata3 sehe ich als Pflicht da ich die SSD ne ganze weile behalten will.Mein Board hat Sata6GB die neuen Chipsätze werden es erst recht haben warum soll ich da noch Sata2 nehmen?Der einzige Grund den ich sehe wäre das ich ein paar € sparen kann?Bei der Größe weiß ich nicht so recht was ich machen soll,im Moment habe ich etwa 180GB auf der HDD rein theoretisch würde ne 80er oder 120er reichen den Großteil der Spiele könnte ich auf die Platte tun.Auf der anderen Seite hätte ich die Platte gern aus dem PC den sie ist außer beim Zocken das lauteste an meinem System.Bei den 120 würde ich rein Gefühlmäßig die Curcial 300 bzw M4 favorisieren bei den 240 eine der beiden Curcial oder die OCZ Vertex 3.Wo bei die Intel 510 auch nicht übel ist und die 34nm Flash und die Zuverlässigkeit der Intel SSDs für sie spricht.Und da das meine erste SSD ist,ich absolut keine Ahnung davon habe,man viel über die Unzuverlässigkeiten bzw den Leistungsabfall von den 25nm Flash SSDs im Algemeinem und von OCZ im Speziellen liest und mir jeder was anders sagt bin ich echt ratlos.Ein guter Mittelweg wäre wahrscheinlich die C300 sie die preiswerteste Sata3 SSD und hat 34nm Flash und ich würde im normalen Alltag keinen großen Unterschied zu den anderen merken.Aber als Hardware Junkie würde mich gerade wenn ich zu einer 240er die Vertex 3 reizen.


----------



## sp01 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wollte mir nächsten oder übernächsten Monat eine SSD kaufen, am liebsten mit SATA 6G. Da mein neues Board auch einen SATA 6G Anschluss haben wird.
Intel SSD 510 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, retail (SSDSC2MH120A2K5) ab 227€
Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1) ab 98€
Zum einen frag ich mich ob die Intel so viel besser ist, zum anderen ob ich wirklich 120GB brauch. Kann ich Windows irgend wie beibringen das meiste auf D:/ zu speichern, bei XP war das oft ein heckmeck?


----------



## mojoxy (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@thor1757 & sp01:

Habt ihr denn überhaupt einen Sata 6Gb/s Anschluss nativ auf eurem Mainboard? Wenn nein, dann vergesst die Idee ganz schnell wieder. Und selbst wenn, die Anschlussart wäre wohl wirklich das letzte Kriterium nachdem ich eine SSD aussuchen würde. Wenn mir einer sagen würde: "Eine Sandforce SSD ist für mich muss..." dann kann ich das ja sogar noch halbwegs verstehen, aber sich auf den Sata-Standard festzulegen ist mir wirklich schleierhaft.

Zur Größe der SSD kann ich nur soviel sagen: "It depends..."  Nein mal ehrlich. Ich habe neben Windows, all meine Programme (und das sind einige) auf der SSD installiert, die Auslagerungsdatei aktiv (bei 16GB RAM), sowie sechs Spiele. Ich habe noch knapp 15GB frei. Ich denke 120 GB sollten reichen, solange man sich bewusst ist, dass Videos, Musik und Bilder nicht zwingend auf einer SSD gelagert werden müssen. Möchte man etwas Geld sparen und braucht nicht die komplette Adobe Suite, sowie weitere Schnittprogramme, sollten auch die 90GB Varianten der SF-SSD Reihe auslangen. >200GB halte ich für aktuell unnötig, es sei denn man ist ein Enthusiast (ich will auch eine!!) und hat das Geld grad auf der hohen Kante 

Zum Thema welche SSD hole ich mir? Alle aktuellen Marken-SSD sind empfehlenswert. Das ist doch irgendwie wie mit Frauen. Intel 510, Crucial C300, C400/m4 und Vertex 2/3 - das sind doch eigentlich nur Namen. Jede hat seine kleinen Macken und Schönheitsfehler. Doch wenn man einmal eine hat, sind die Werte der anderen Schall und Rauch, denn man hat eh nur noch Augen für die Eine


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei mir zeigt sich nach einem 1/2 Jahr SSD, dass 120 GB voll reichen. Alles Temporäre (Browser und Win), 
Auslagerungsdatei, Spiele und Musikdateien sind auf der normalen HDD. Wenn ich die Temp Dateien
auf der HDD so anschaue, da kommt ganz schön Müll zusammen, was die SSD nicht verarbeiten muß.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab ne 90gb SSD und im Durchschnitt über 50% frei^^ Wenn man es genau betrachtet, ein teurer Spaß soviel freien Speicherplatz zu haben und ihn nicht zu nutzen können/wollen. 
Hab alle progs auf der SSD, auch größere Adobe Programme und komm immer noch dicke zurecht mit. Games, Musik und co. sind natürlich alle auf der guten alten HDD. 
Größer 120gb lohnt sich in meinen Augen erst, wenn man auch auf ne HDD verzichten kann/will. 

zurzeit kann ich mich auch noch nicht festlegen welche der drei SSD (vertex 3, Intel 510, oder C400) ich blind empfehlen könnte. so banal es vlt klingen mag, es ist schlichtweg egal. 
Die eine ist hier besser, die andere dort. Der größte Kritikpunkt an der Vertex 3 ist ---> Die schreibwerte sind nicht so hoch wie sie mal wieder auf der packung stehen. 
Unkomprimierbare Daten gehn sie wieder stark in den Keller und der Einbruch (wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so schlimm) die schon die Vertex 2 hatten, machen auch die Vertex 3.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab bei meiner 60GB SSD ca. 30 GB frei , dabei sind eigene Dateien , Spiele und Programme die sehr groß sind ,ausgelagert auf eine HDD. Auf der SSD belasse ich alles wo mich die Startzeit wirklich nervt, also Office , Photoshop , Browser , Musik , Adobe Reader solches Zeug halt 

Würde ich alles auf der SSD haben wollen müsste ich wohl in Richtung 150GB++ gehen , die Spiele werden auch nicht kleiner


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Um in den Genuss des "datenturbos" SSD zu kommen reicht selbst eine 60gb ssd, sieht man ja bei dir @master. Und das positive an der sache, man passt wieder ein wenig mehr drauf auf, sein system nicht zu sehr zuzuspamen ^^
Am anfang wo ich die ssd gekauft hatte hab ich immer folgenen kommentar gegeben...den einzigsten fehler den ich gemacht habe war das ich mir eine zu große SSD gekauft habe  
Zwar net zu wissen das man noch genügend reserve hat, aber denoch ein unnötiger teuerer Spaß. Anfangs hatte ich auch absolute meine zweifel nach dem motto...
oh mein gott...wie soll ich den bloß mit "nur" 90GB als systemplatte zurechtkommen und im Nachhinein... hät ich mir doch bloß die 60 gekauft


----------



## dgmx (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja ich wunder mich manchmal wie groß Windows mit der Zeit wird. Windows hat ne eigenen Partition mit 50 Gig und davon sind aktuell nur noch 22,1 Gi frei.... keine Ahnung wie ich das immer schaffe.... Programme und Spiele werden auf anderen Partitionen installiert.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dgmx schrieb:


> Naja ich wunder mich manchmal wie groß Windows mit der Zeit wird. Windows hat ne eigenen Partition mit 50 Gig und davon sind aktuell nur noch 22,1 Gi frei.... keine Ahnung wie ich das immer schaffe.... Programme und Spiele werden auf anderen Partitionen installiert.


 
Ich schau mir ab und zu meine Laufwerke mit WinDirStat - Windows Directory Statistics an , größere Speicherfresser sieht man so recht schnell


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich will fairer weise aber noch hinzufügen, dass ich den Virtuellen speicher deaktiviert, verschoben oder auf 1gb limitiert habe. Und die hybernate file ist auch aus. macht locker mal 8gb aus. auf der anderen seite habe ich dann aber noch knapp 10 gb "eigene Dateien" mist auf der SSD gelassen. 

Du solltes vlt auch hin und wieder die "datenträgerbereinigung" oder mit etwas restrisiko das Programm CCleaner ausführen. Das findet auch immer wider noch paar unötige GB die sich auf der SSD tummeln. Ich denke 30gb für ne systemplatte ist denoch mehr als normal. frisch hats ja auch schon fast was mit 20gb+ oder?!


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm... also das auslagern vom temp ordner und den auslagerungsdateien... da halte ich ja nix von.

hier mal meine übersicht von C: (256GB SSD - effektiv 238)

Windowsordner: 17 GB
Programme: 24 GB
Auslagerungsdateien: 8 GB
Benutzerordner: 9 GB
Spiele: 90 GB

Frei: 90 GB (effektiv 84 GB)

Anmerken möchte ihch noch folgendes:

ALLE Spiele, egal wo sie installiert sind, legen ihre speicherstände und einstellungen auf C: ab!
wer also viele Spiele installiert hat, haut auch ordentlich was auf C: drauf.
vorallem dragon age mit seinen tausen DLCs macht den ordner richtig fett.

6gb des benutzerordners sind von dragon age belegt... muss man sich erstmal reinziehen^^


----------



## thor1757 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> @thor1757 & sp01:
> 
> Habt ihr denn überhaupt einen Sata 6Gb/s Anschluss nativ auf eurem Mainboard? Wenn nein, dann vergesst die Idee ganz schnell wieder. Und selbst wenn, die Anschlussart wäre wohl wirklich das letzte Kriterium nachdem ich eine SSD aussuchen würde. Wenn mir einer sagen würde: "Eine Sandforce SSD ist für mich muss..." dann kann ich das ja sogar noch halbwegs verstehen, aber sich auf den Sata-Standard festzulegen ist mir wirklich schleierhaft.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du meinen Beiträge richtig gelesen hättest wüstest du das ich Sata3 auf meinem Board habe sonst wäre Sata3 ja auch Witzlos für mich.Und warum sollte Sata6GB kein entscheidender Kaufgrund sein?Hatte ja geschrieben welche Motivation dahinter steckt. 





> Sata3 sehe ich als Pflicht da ich die SSD ne ganze weile behalten  will.Mein Board hat Sata6GB die neuen Chipsätze werden es erst recht  haben warum soll ich da noch Sata2 nehmen?Der einzige Grund den ich sehe  wäre das ich ein paar € sparen kann


Ein weiterer Grund ist die bessere Leistung auch wenn diese im Altag viel geringer ist als auf dem Papier.Aber warum darauf verzichten wenn man die Mehrleistung haben kann.Bei der Größe werde ich wahrscheinlich zur 120GB und mich greifen und einfach einige Spiele und Programme ausmisten das der Platz auf der SSD reicht den die HDD häte ich gern aus meinem PC verbannt.Bei den Herstellern werde ich wohl zu Crucial greifen und mich zwischen C300 und M4 entscheiden.Das gesparte Geld werde ich in eine gute Soundkarte und gescheite Kopfhörer investieren.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich denk du bist da aber auch so nen fall für sich. Also eher das andere extrem von uns GB knausern  Lass die spiele weg, dann würde auch dir eine 90gb ssd dicke reichen. @vaykir


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ich denk du bist da aber auch so nen fall für sich. Also eher das andere extrem von uns GB knausern  Lass die spiele weg, dann würde auch dir eine 90gb ssd dicke reichen. @vaykir


 
nö seh ich garnet ein. 
die ssd war die beste investition, die ich je gemacht habe.
und ne ssd mit den schriebwerten hast auch selten gesehen^^ ich sag nr 83mb/s im 4k bereich 
da ich relativ viel installiere und deinstalliere lohnt sich das schon ganz gut.


----------



## dgmx (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hatte ganz vergessen, legt Windows nicht die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei vom Abseitsspeicher fest? Das könnte erklären warum meine Windows Partition so voll ist....


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja unter erweiterte Sys Einstellungen. Ich habe eh die SSD entlastet und die Ald auf die HDD geleitet.


----------



## mojoxy (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bevor ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine HDD umlegen würde, würde ich sie lieber komplett abschalten...


----------



## mojoxy (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thor1757 schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Beiträge richtig gelesen hättest wüstest du das ich Sata3 auf meinem Board habe sonst wäre Sata3 ja auch Witzlos für mich.


Musst ja nicht gleich so aggressiv werden. Dir ist schon bekannt, dass unser Angebot dir zu Helfen, auf rein freiwilliger Basis beruht? Nun reflektiere dein Handeln noch einmal und überlege welche Motivation man an meiner Stelle dann noch hat weitere Ratschläge zu geben?



thor1757 schrieb:


> Hatte ja geschrieben welche Motivation dahinter steckt.


Ich habe deine Beiträge nun noch einmal gelesen, aber die Motivation die du angeblich genannt hast, konnte ich nicht finden. Einzig die Aussage, dass SATA 6Gb/s Pflicht wäre. Der Sinn dahinter ist mir noch immer schleierhaft. Nur weil ein Drive SATA 6Gb/s unterstützt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es dadurch schneller ist. Das ist zwar ein weitverbreiteter (Irr-) Glaube, der auch werbewirksam von vielen Unternehmen genutzt wird: Fakt ist das dadurch aber noch lange nicht.



thor1757 schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stehen Crucial 300 128/256 GB - Crucial M4 128/256 GB - Intel 510 120/250GB - OCZ Vertex 3 120/240GB wobei bei der OCZ noch die Frage stellt ob sich der Aufpreis für die Max IOPS Version rentieren würde.


Dann nimm doch einfach das, bei dem dir der Aufkleber am besten gefällt... Was soll ich noch sagen. Langzeiterfahrung hat mit diesen SSD noch keiner und nur darin kann man die "guten" erkennen. Schnell sind sie ohnehin alle. Die Max IOPS Version kannst du getrost ignorieren, das bringt dir genau nichts


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Nur weil ein Drive SATA 6Gb/s unterstützt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es dadurch schneller ist. Das ist zwar ein weitverbreiteter (Irr-) Glaube, der auch werbewirksam von vielen Unternehmen genutzt wird: Fakt ist das dadurch aber noch lange nicht.



absolut richtig!

hardy und ich haben das selbst mit unseren systemen und ssds getestet.
fakt 1 ist, dass die seq leseleistung deutlich steigt.... und das wars auch dann schon.
fakt 2 ist nämlich, dass fast alle anderen werte in den keller gehen, weil sata 6gb/s noch unausgereift ist.
lediglich die nativ unterstützen controller, wie sie in den neuen p67 oder z67 chips (bzw den southbridges dazu) verwendet werden, können damit richtig respektive effektiv umgehen.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Bevor ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine HDD umlegen würde, würde ich sie lieber komplett abschalten...


Hat ich anfangs auch...aber nachdem ich immer wieder beim zocken aus dem spiel geworfen wurde nur weil windows meinte es muß mich vor datenverlust warnen und so nen quark hab ichs auf 1gb limitiert das mal ne ruhe ist. So ein nerviges Feature...

@thor1757
also nochmal einige anmerkungen zu den SSD...

Die vertex 3 komprimiert die daten bevor sie geschrieben werden. Das heißt der Schreibaufwand steht im verhältniss von ca. 1: 0.5 (aussage Sandforce und eigene erfahrung)
Das wiederum kommt der Haltbarkeit natürlich sehr entgegen wie man sich selber vorstellen kann. 
Nachteil der ganzen geschichte --> Die Vertex 3 ist auch wieder relativ langsam beim schreiben. Warum relativ? Naja ca. 120 mb/s + sind ja auch net grad ne schnecke 

Die C400 scheint in erster Linie auf dem papier schneller zu sein als die alte version aber alles in allem sich ein sehr sehr gutes Produkt mit hohen konstant bleibenden Schreibleistung.
Mit intel wirst du vermutlich das rundumsorglos paket erhalten. Schnell und geil sind sie allemal, welche man letztendlich nimmt ist geschmacksache. Ich würde schon aus prinzip nicht zur Intel greifen ^^
Reicht schon so wieviel geld man denen in den rachen wirft mit den CPU's und chipsätzen 


Und das Sata 3 nicht gleich Sata 3 ist haben dir vaykir und Mojo ja schon probiert zu erklären. Sata 3 lohnt sich erst, wenn er im chipsatz integriert ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum macht die Auslagerungsdatei zur HDD keinen Sinn? Bremst dabei was?


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

probiert habe ich es zwar noch nicht, aber sinn würd es ja machen das man davon ausgehen kann das es bremst. Immer wenn windows auslagert (und das macht es ja bekanntlich dauernd  ') muss es auf die Langsame HDD zurückgreifen. Die frage ist nur, wie "elegant" ist es beim auslagern... kriegt man was von mit oder net. Ich will nur an die zeiten erinnern als jeder noch mit 1gb ram hatte und man dauernd hörte wie die HDD vor sich hin ratterte weil windows die daten hin und her schieben musste.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OK, also wäre es besser bei 50% Nutzung der SSD, die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD zu lassen.
Meine HDD ist so leise, da höre ich kein rattern.

und hier steht ja auch was von "auf der SSD lassen" oder "abschalten". 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#inna
Na gut werde mal testen ohne die Auslagerungsdatei auszukommen.
Mal "Metro 2033" spielen oder eins von den CoD.


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> OK, also wäre es besser bei 50% Nutzung der SSD, die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD zu lassen.


kannst es ja mal probieren ob du nen unterschied merkst...



> Meine HDD ist so leise, da höre ich kein rattern


Richtig, das war aber nicht immer so


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe die Auslagerungsdatei aus gemacht und mit Metro 2033 steigt die Last des Ram auf 1,9 GB zu normal imMo 1,72GB.
Mal sehen was die Praxis bringt.


----------



## mojoxy (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Hat ich anfangs auch...aber nachdem ich immer wieder beim zocken aus dem spiel geworfen wurde nur weil windows meinte es muß mich vor datenverlust warnen und so nen quark hab ichs auf 1gb limitiert das mal ne ruhe ist. So ein nerviges Feature...


Ich glaube da reicht es auch, wenn du die Auslagerungsdatei auf 1 MB festsetzt  Kann ich selbst nicht bestätigen, da ich noch nie ohne gearbeitet habe. Hat mir aber vor kurzen ein Kommilitone gesteckt, der selbiges Problem hatte.

Er hat ja Sata 6Gb/s nativ an Bord. Somit kein Nachteil, aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil: ==> Für mich kein Entscheidungskriterium. Aber ist ja nun auch egal. Ist ja sein SSD. Muss er entscheiden, was ihm wichtig ist. Ich wollte ja nur auf den Umstand aufmerksam machen und habe das nun ja auch ausführlichst gemacht (obwohl das gar nicht meine Absicht war).


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

weiß gar nicht mehr...glaub aber 500 mb hat schon nicht mal gereicht das er ne ruhe gibt.  
Hab den Virtuellen Speicher schon seit jahren aus ohne probs zu bekommen aber seit das 2gb 
limit pro anwendung durch das 64bit system aufgehoben wurde kam immer wider diese nervige meldung.

Ich würde wohl mein geld auch gleich in sata 3 SSD investieren. 
Klar würde einem eine Gforce 4XX auch tun aber denoch wird wohl jeder lieber zur 5XX greifen oder?


----------



## mojoxy (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Klar sind die neueren Produkte beliebter und meistens auch besser, als die der letzten Generation. Die Frage ist allerdings, ob der gewonnene Nutzen auch den (Auf-) Preis rechtfertigt?!


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> absolut richtig!
> 
> hardy und ich haben das selbst mit unseren systemen und ssds getestet.
> fakt 1 ist, dass die seq leseleistung deutlich steigt.... und das wars auch dann schon.
> ...


 Das Wort hats dir seit PCGH echt angetan oder?


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap, dabei lese ich die Zeitung gar net


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Klar sind die neueren Produkte beliebter und meistens auch besser, als  die der letzten Generation. Die Frage ist allerdings, ob der gewonnene  Nutzen auch den (Auf-) Preis rechtfertigt?!


Naja die preisdifferenz ist ja nun auch im verträtbaren rahmen. Ich meine die neue generation vs. Alte. ist bei den GPU, CPU und auch SSD so.
Ich gehöre auch nicht zu den leuten, die sich die ältere generation kaufen würde, nur um paar € zu sparen. zumindest wenn die neue generation nicht schlechter ist als die alte...aber das versteht sich ja fast von selbst.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Um noch einmal auf die Auslagerungdatei zu kommen, hier keine angelegt.

Bei Far Cry2 stürzt das Spiel mit folgendem Fehler ab. Ich habe 4 GB Ram.

Also doch Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD oder 8 GB Ram?


----------



## hwk (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Um noch einmal auf die Auslagerungdatei zu kommen, hier keine angelegt.
> 
> Bei Far Cry2 stürzt das Spiel mit folgendem Fehler ab. Ich habe 4 GB Ram.
> 
> Also doch Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD oder 8 GB Ram?


 
Leg halt eine an und mach sie nicht so groß 4 GB oder so , oder kleiner, ich hab meine auch schon ne Weile aus und bisher hab ich so ne Meldung noch nicht gesehen ^^, RAM kannst natürlich auch kaufen  kostet ja atm nix das Zeug!


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Jap, dabei lese ich die Zeitung gar net


Respektive FTW!


----------



## roheed (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@gohrbi
genau das gleiche problem hat ich auch immer wieder! Probier mal ne auslagerungsdatei mit ca 500 mb auf der SSD einzurichten. dann sollte sie nicht mehr kommen


----------



## roheed (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hier ein relativ schön geschriebener User-Erfahrungsbericht zur VErtex 3 120gb/256gb...

OCZ SSD Vertex 3 240GB MLC 2.5" SATA3 | hoh.de

so ungefähr hab ich sie auch eingeschätzt. Als 120gb version ganz nice, 256 version hammer  Aber leider auch schweine teuer


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed,
 habe mir gerade noch 4GB gegönnt Müßten morgen schon da sein.


----------



## roheed (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hoff das allein hilft ^^ windows ist immer etwas pingelig wenn man den vram abschält. Aber ich drück dir die daumen und wart auf dein feedback


----------



## mojoxy (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

VRAM != Virtual Memory


----------



## roheed (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jop nicht video ram in diesem fall


----------



## Rail (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

moin,
im gerätemanager bei amd sata controller hab ich die version 1.2.0.164 von 2009 kann mir jemand sagen wo ihr euch die treiber zieht? wenn ich den hab einfach drüberinstalln oder vorher den alten entfernen ?
thanks


----------



## Nyuki (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Downloads

Version .282 und SB treiber ist 1.3.3.7


----------



## mojoxy (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> treiber ist 1.3.3.7


 Der kann ja nur TOP sein


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi Jungs 
Hatte bzw hab sehr viel um die Ohren , daher wenig Zeit gehabt zum mit lesen.
Hat schon jemand hier die neuen Intel SSDs 320 oder 510 ?
Die 320 160Gb hat ja schon nen Top Preis wenn ich an die letzte Zeit denke

MfG Marvin


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hatte wohl einer gekauft, aber weist net mehr auf welcher seite das war und welche erfahrungen.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ich hoff das allein hilft ^^ windows ist immer etwas pingelig wenn man den vram abschält. Aber ich drück dir die daumen und wart auf dein feedback



Scheint geholfen zu haben. Auslagerungsdatei aus und Spiele funzen wieder. Die 4GB waren aber auch günstig.
Mit 8GB läuft alles super. Hatte 4 wieder rausgenommen, ohne Auslagd. Spiele Absturz.


----------



## roheed (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Der kann ja nur TOP sein


den hab ich jetzt aber net kappiert^^ WEil die revisions nummer so klein ist?`! ^^ AMD macht keine fehler, da braucht man auch nicht viele versionen 

@marvin82

hmm ja da hatte einer ne Intel 510...weiß aber leider net mal ob es hier im thread war oder im anderen bereich des forums sry. 
Lief aber aufs übliche heraus...hohe seq. werte sonst normal.


@gohrbi
hmm nice nice...aber in meine alte DDR2 kiste steck ich kein geld mehr  rein. mit der Ivy Bridge wird dann wohl auch gleich auf 8gb gesetzt.


Achtung OT spoiler (Ich fang gleich das sabern an) 



Spoiler



Intel kündigt revolutionären 3D-Transistor an - 04.05.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## mojoxy (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> den hab ich jetzt aber net kappiert^^ WEil die revisions nummer so klein ist?`! ^^ AMD macht keine fehler, da braucht man auch nicht viele versionen


Das glaub ich jetzt nicht! Was für ein Computernerd (du hast ne SSD, also gehe ich davon einfach mal aus) bist du denn, wenn du mit der Zahlenreihe 1 - 3 - 3 - 7 nichts anfangen kannst?


----------



## Nyuki (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja roheed du MondMENSCH^^ 1337 = leet  . Ich wollte eigentlich auch noch was zu ver Versionsnummer schreiben doch hatte keine Zeit.


----------



## roheed (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bekenne mich schuldig im sinne der anklage ...ich hab nicht den blassen was die zahlenkombie 1 - 3 - 3 - 7 heißen könnte 

gott sei dank...schein wohl doch net der voll nerd zu sein XD


----------



## neo3 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habs auch gesehn, und dachte mir, ich erspare uns den Spam, weil's eh jeder erkennt ^^ 

also dann.. wenn es wirklich nötig ist Leetspeak


----------



## roheed (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Junge junge das war echt ne mega wissenlücke die es zu füllen gab  was würden wir nur ohne wiki machen 

hier wird ihnen geholfen 

http://szenesprachenwiki.de/definition/leet/

hat das was mit zu tun das ich nie CS gezockt habe?! ^^


----------



## Nyuki (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal was anderes.Nach 9 Monaten wurde er mal von PcGameshardware getestet Platz 1 
Testbericht über 10 Monitore in PC Games Hardware 5/2011


----------



## roheed (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hast du den thread verfehlt?! ^^


----------



## Rail (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ahhh thanks


----------



## mojoxy (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist ein SSD-Monitor. Der hat super kurze Reaktionszeiten im ns Bereich!


----------



## Nyuki (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das ist ein SSD-Monitor. Der hat super kurze Reaktionszeiten im ns Bereich!



Genau !!!
 Das ist auch der Grund warum mein Bench Ergebnis so gut ausfällt.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Junge junge das war echt ne mega wissenlücke die es zu füllen gab  was würden wir nur ohne wiki machen
> 
> hier wird ihnen geholfen
> 
> ...


 
jap hat es.
das mit dem leet shit fing zu cs zeiten an, kann ich mich noch genau dran erinnern 
wundert mich trotzdem, dass du das net kennst. gibts nämlich mittlerweile überall.

z.b. heißen die nachtelfen in WoW kurz N811.
erklärung: N = N, 8 = eight, 11 = elf
wird zu N eight elf oder Nightelf, auf deutsch Nachtelf.

gibt noch tausender socler synonyme.


----------



## sp01 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kenn zwar leedspeak auch ein wehnig, was aber an 1337 so klasse sein sollte hab ich auch nicht gerafft.
worauf in eigenlich hinaus wollte, von der 510er gibt es auf http://www.tweakpc.de/ einen Test, wen es interessiert.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Am besten immer gleich nen Link mit angeben.

leet in leet-schrift ist 1337.
L = 1
E = 3
T = 7


----------



## sp01 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meinen Beitrag von vorhin den Link hinzugefügt, war mit der App halt nicht möglich


----------



## roheed (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmmm jo was soll man jetzt für ein fazit für die 510 ziehen?^^ 
Sehr geile seq. werte im read write im rest teilweise sogar langsamer als die c300. schwer nen tip dazu abzugeben. 

Könnte man nicht abseits aller messwerte nicht 0815 alltags test machen? Windows booten, programm installieren, game starten usw, dateien umkopieren`? ISt doch aussagekräftiger als 20 mb/s read im 4k bereich


----------



## roheed (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wa hätte soooo ein schöner test werden können und dann machen se den test auf ner uralt kiste 

Test: Intel SSD 510 & OCZ Vertex 3 - 20.04.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## sp01 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach komm das ist das perfekte Testsystem für SSD's Darum wird so etwas ja auch nach Möglichkeit auf Hig-End Rechnern getestet.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Fazit: Die C300 ownd immernoch das Feld. Erst recht die 256er Version, die mit ihren doppelten schreibraten jeden packtest gewinnen würde (zum mindest theoretisch)


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So damit nicht der Highscore Thread so vollgemüllt wird, lasst uns das mal hier ausdiskutieren:



puntorex schrieb:


> Extra nochmal für Vaykir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht für mich immernoch nach bug/fake aus.
nen bild faken kann man leichter als du denkst, puntorex. ich kann dir auch nen shot direkt aus as ssd machen und dann 1000 punkte drunter schreiben. nix leichter als das.
aber ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass du der einzige bist, bei dem die 4k-64thrd werte höher sind als die seq werte. daher auch die hohe punktzahl.
ein weiteres indiz ist, dass du dich nur für den screenshot extra im forum anmeldest und mich dann noch dumm anmachst. ich hab schon meine gründe, um dein ergebnis in frage zu stellen.

des weiteren ist is bautechnisch schon gar nicht möglich, dass eine 128er version mehr punkte macht als eine 256er (natürlich vom selben system ausgehend), erst recht nicht in dem rahmen.

/discuss


----------



## Own3r (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe im Moment die FW 1.1 auf meiner OCZ Vertex 2 EX 60GB. Sollte ich diese mal updaten? 
Ich glaube mit der neusten Toolbox von OCZ geht das auch, wenn die SSD als Bootlaufwerk eingestellt ist. So wäre das Update ja einfach.


----------



## Nyuki (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment die FW 1.1 auf meiner OCZ Vertex 2 EX 60GB. Sollte ich diese mal updaten?
> Ich glaube mit der neusten Toolbox von OCZ geht das auch, wenn die SSD als Bootlaufwerk eingestellt ist. So wäre das Update ja einfach.


 
Die Toolbox ist 2.36 und ja, dass updaten lohnt sich.Mitlerweile version 1.33.Einfach die Toolbox runterladen und updaten,ganz leicht.


----------



## Own3r (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok dann werde ich das mal machen. Backup habe ich schon sicherheitshalber gemacht 

Edit: Update hat wunderbar geklappt!


----------



## roheed (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@owner
merkst eigentlich was vom update? eher nicht oder? sinnvoll ist es allemal. 

@Vaykir
Ich bin ausnahmsweise nicht deiner Meinung. Puntorex ist schon seit 2008 hier angemeldet. Halt nur nicht so spamaktiv wie wir. Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm.
Darüber hinaus ist er jetzt schon der zweite der nen score höher als 700 punkte geschaft hat. Ich kann mir zwar selber nicht erklären warum er so nen hohen 4k64 thread hat
aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass er nicht am Screenshot rumgeschraubt hat. 

Und btw, derjenige der nen screenshot fürs ego faked ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Und das will ich keinem normalen menschen unterstellen. 
Lange rede kurzer sinn, ich kann mir die hohen werte auch nicht ganz erklären aber a) ist es mir wurst und b) bin ich keine Forenpolizei und werde jetzt nicht jeden screenshot in frage stellen!


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich tendiere auch eher zu bug. so ein hohen 4k64 wert hab ich bisher auch noch nie gesehen, deswegen würd ich auch gerne wissen woher die stammen.
konnte bis jetzt noch keine gravierenden unterschiede zu anderen system feststellen. vllt ist auch die ssd irgendwie daran beteidigt und es gibt bei denen auch so perfomancewunder


----------



## mojoxy (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So hohe Werte werden eigentlich nur erreicht, wenn irgendetwas Daten cached. So können diese einfach viel schneller abgerufen und geschrieben werden. So ein Caching ist in mehreren Szenarien denkbar. Gibt es ja eigentlich auf jeder "Datenstufe". Beim Prozessor angefangen bis hin zum externen Speicher im Internet.

Es gibt ja auch Tools die soetwas ermöglichen. Der Performancegewinn ist hierbei mal außer Frage gestellt, jedoch lassen sich Benchmarkprogramme damit relativ einfach manipulieren. Ob nun absichtlich oder versehentlich sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Own3r (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe mal einen Benchmark gemacht und eine etwas bessere Lesegeschwindigkeit als vor ca. einem 3/4 Jahr, als ich die SSD neu hatte


----------



## mojoxy (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

SSD Intel 311: Fotos und angebliche Benchmark-Ergebnisse aufgetaucht

Gar nicht schlecht die Werte (falls der Benchmark echt ist) für eine 20GB SSD. Der Preis ist leider nicht so gut, wie die Gerüchte (~40-60€) die es mal gab aber noch im Rahmen, wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich um 34nm-SLC Chips handelt.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hätte ich fast übersehen:

OCZ Agility 3: Nächstes Modell der neuen SSD-Generation gelistet

Mal schaun was da die Leistungsdaten sagen. OCZ schweigt sich ja etwas aus. Erfahrungsgemäß merkt man den Leistungsunterschied zum "großen" Bruder aber nur auf dem Blatt, den Preisunterschied dürfte man wohl eher wahr nehmen


----------



## roheed (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab die nachricht auch schon gelesen...wenns so läuft wie mit der alten generation wo die vertex teilweise billiger war als die agility wird das auch wieder eine totgeburt.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da hast du auch wieder recht. Mal sehen ob sie draus gelernt haben.


----------



## roheed (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

warum ist die agility überhaupt günstiger? Klar sie ist langsamer aber das ist ja nur ein FW problem...wird sie gebremst weil Ramsch-Flash verbaut wird? Also b-ware oder weiß einer näheres?


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was war denn bei der rev. 2 der grund?


----------



## roheed (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann dir grad nicht folgen


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

warum die agility 2 günstiger war?


----------



## roheed (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die frage habe ich doch selber gestellt^^ Das lustige an der sache sie sollte eigentlich günstiger sein wurde dann aber durch den verkaufsschlager Vertex überholt. Und ich denke mit der dritten generation könnte es ganauso passieren. 

Ein vorteil hat die agility 3 aber...sie wird im gegensatzt zur vertex 3 auch in der 60gb version angeboten. das könnte sie zu einem verkaufsschlager für den kleinen geldbeutel mausern


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aber die Vertex 3 ist auch in der 60GB Variante gelistet, allerdings noch nicht im Angebot. Vllt. kommt die ja noch


----------



## neo3 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal ne Frage zum Kauf einer SSD... wie sieht es mit Garantie, Ablauf einer Rückgabe etc. aus, wenn man die SSD zB bei Amazon.co.uk kauft? 
Gibt's da Erfahrungen zu?


----------



## dgmx (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum grad bei Amazon.co.uk? Billiger?

Allgemein hat man die ganz normale Garantie, würde aber eher bei Amazon.de bestellen. Dort hatte ich schön öfters mal Reklamationen und noch nie Probleme. Service ist einfach Top!


----------



## Nyuki (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@neo3
Ich bestelle auch von co.uk.Spare oftmals bis zu 70%.Kannst getrost zugreifen und deine Garantie bleibt wie zuvor.


----------



## neo3 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja, wegen des Services habe ich ja überhaupt nach Amazon direkt gefragt, weil ich da wirklich noch nie Probleme hatte und das Geld bzw. Ersatz bei Problemen auch schnell erstattet wird... nicht so wie bei anderen Shops.

Und zum Preis: Wenn ich die m4 64 GB bei amazon.co.uk vorbestelle, wären es 112€ inkl. Versand nach DE... bei .de sind es momentan knappe 130€... 

Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe, dass es die im Crucial Shop für 104,71€ (inkl.V.) gibt... das versteh mal einer °_O



Nyuki schrieb:


> @neo3
> Ich bestelle auch von co.uk.Spare oftmals bis zu 70%.Kannst getrost zugreifen und deine Garantie bleibt wie zuvor.


THX für den Hinweis! 
Dann werde ich es auf jeden Fall mal in Betracht ziehen!

*edit* bevor Fragen aufkommen... die c300 kostet mit Versand auch noch immer 99€... die 5€ mehr für ein neueres Produkt, für das es wahrscheinlich dann im Vergleich zur c300 noch länger firmware upgrades geben wird, sind für mich vertretbar ^^


----------



## dgmx (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

In welchem Bereich spart man bei Amazon.co.uk denn bis zu 70%? Dann würde ich das natürlich auch mal überlegen.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dgmx schrieb:


> In welchem Bereich spart man bei Amazon.co.uk denn bis zu 70%? Dann würde ich das natürlich auch mal überlegen.


 
jedenfalls nicht beim samsung galaxy S2, das kostet in UK nämlich teurer


----------



## roheed (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dacht auch immer das UK teuer ist...erst recht weil die währung stärker ist als der euro aber nu gut wer die paar euro mitnehmen will kann es sicher tun. erfahrungen habe ich auch keine


----------



## dgmx (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> jedenfalls nicht beim samsung galaxy S2, das kostet in UK nämlich teurer



geile Grammatik 

Aber woher weißt du, das ich das Smartphone kaufen will  Willst du das etwa auch?


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo ich wills galaxy s2 haben. uk war allerdings bisher immer teuer. kp was nyuki da für fienen kram kauft.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wahrscheinlich Software und Spiele, die gibt es vor allem auf den sogenannten "Kanalinseln" besonders günstig


----------



## Nyuki (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja Spiele bei Uk u.a.Ofc kaufe ich Hardware zu 80% nur aus den Staaten.Aber auf amazon uk gibt es auch anderen Angebote wie einen Kinderwagen der hier 700 kostet und dort umgerechnet nur 190 Euro, auf Pc Teile nie drauf geachtet.Wenn aber jemand mal ein schnäppchen da macht... warum nicht man muss nur am Ball bleiben.Beste beispiel mein Pc.Die WD ist von Amazon aber nicht Uk.Wie auch der LED und Graka - SSD aus Deutschland 25-30% Rabatt-Angebot.Den Rest aus den Staaten und konnte 60-65% einsparen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen!
Ich hätte mal eine kleine Frage. 
Ich bin nun auch seit einem Halben Jahr mit einer hübschen kleinen SSD gesegnet und dachte mir meinem Freund eine zum Geburtstag für seinen Laptop zu kaufen.
Er verwendet diesen eigentlich nur für's Surfen und wenn ich mir das so mit ansehe wie lang das Teil bei den einfachsten Anwendungen bis hin zum eigentlichen Systemstart vor sich hin rudert, denke ich wäre dieses Geschenk mehr als sinnvoll.
Nun aber zu meinen Fragen.
Ich habe gestern schonmal einen kurzen Blick in das spärliche Bios geworfen und wie geahnt feststellen müssen, dass ich bei diesem Notebook noch nicht auf AHCI umstellen kann. Habe danach einmal gegooglt und festgestellt, das der Leistungsverlust zu verschmerzen wäre!? ...zumindest im Vergleich zu einer 5400rpm HDD 
Welche SSD würdet ihr mir nun P/L-technisch empfehlen. Ob ich nun zu einer 64GB oder 128GB großen greife werde ich zuletzt entscheiden, mir kommts erstmal nur auf das Modell an. 
Also, was haben die Meister dazu zu sagen?


----------



## sp01 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nun da ich den Rest des Systems nicht kenne werf ich mal die Standard Empfehlung in den Raum: C300, Vetex2, Force Series.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hmmm ist das restliche System wirklich so wichtg?
Ich erwähnte ja bereits, dass ich im Bios nicht auf AHCI umstellen kann und das dürfte das wesentliche sein!?
Es ist leicht angestaubte Hardware à la P7350 (C2D 2x2,0GHz) mit 4GB Ram, nem OEM Mabo von Fujitsu und ner 9300GS verbaut. Zum Surfen denke ich alles mehr als ausreichend, wenn man aber mitleile so SSD-verwöhnt ist wie ich, bremst die lahme 5400rpm-HDD so dermaßen aus..... furchtbar wie die rödelt... 
Schätze das wäre ein sehr gutes Geschenk, wenn man bedenkt, dass er sich mit dem Notebook mehr als mit seinem Gamer-PC beschäftigt.
Gibt es da also nichts weiter zu beachten außer, dass die die ausschließlich ne Größe von 2,5" haben sollte?
Kann ich also zu ner ganz normalen SSD wie auch für einen Desktop-PC greifen?
Dann würd ich ganz klar zu einen der o.g. aktuellen Klassikern greifen.


----------



## sp01 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann sein das ein 1.8" verbaut ist, fällte mir gerade so ein, hatte auch mal eine FuSi Lappi.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh!
Ich hatte die HDD vom Lappi zwar schonmal in der Hand, hatte nun aber grob geschätzt, dass diese nen 2,5" Standard hat.
Wie groß ist denn eine 1,8" SSD und eine 2,5" in cm in der Diagonale?
Ansonsten würd ich heut Abend einfach mal optisch mit meiner SSD vergleichen.


----------



## sp01 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab gerade keine zur Hand, aber was im Netz gefunden Laptop Festplatten


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

miss doch einfach aus. 1,8" sind 45,72mm.
2,5" hingegen 63,5mm.

guck einfach ins läppi rein, was drin ist und kauf dann entsprechend.

Festplatten/Solid State Drives (SSD) Crucial | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wie du siehst, gibts die c300 in 1,8 und 2,5 zoll. sollte also nicht das problem sein, und gleichzeitig meine empfehlung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe mich auch schon für die c300 entschieden und soweit mich mein Erinnerungvermögen nicht täuscht, müsste es eine 2,5" normal große HDD gewesen sein... 
Ich schau mir das gleich heute Abend nocheinmal an und dann wird bestellt.
Habe gesehen, dass die c300 eine Sata 6Gbit/s SSD ist, also würde ich die SSD wegen dem Anschluss und dem fehlenden AHCI nicht vollkommenausreizen können.
Daher nun folgende Frage: es wäre in dem Sinne sicher intelligent meine Vertex 2 60GB für das NB zu spendieren und mir selbst die c300/m4 zu kaufen? 

Ist die m4 eigentlich die neue Generation Crucial und empfehlenswert?


----------



## sp01 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

scheint in der Tat eine neu Gen zu sein, laut den Bewertungen ist sie sogar schneller als die C300.


----------



## thom_cat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die m4 ist der nachfolger, ja.

sequentiell ist sie auf jeden fall schneller, bei allen anderen werten liegt sie aber wohl etwas hinter der c300.


----------



## roheed (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ochne...darauf hat die welt gewartet (achtung ironiefilter einschalten  )

OCZ bringt nochmal eine SSD reihe raus...und zwar neben der agility soll es zukünftig noch die "Solid" geben die nochmal ne ecke billiger ist. In meinen augen wird das nur noch mehr Verwirrung sorgen

Nochmals günstigere SF-2200-SSD von OCZ - 09.05.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Habe mich auch schon für die c300 entschieden und soweit mich mein Erinnerungvermögen nicht täuscht, müsste es eine 2,5" normal große HDD gewesen sein...
> Ich schau mir das gleich heute Abend nocheinmal an und dann wird bestellt.
> Habe gesehen, dass die c300 eine Sata 6Gbit/s SSD ist, also würde ich die SSD wegen dem Anschluss und dem fehlenden AHCI nicht vollkommenausreizen können.
> Daher nun folgende Frage: es wäre in dem Sinne sicher intelligent meine Vertex 2 60GB für das NB zu spendieren und mir selbst die c300/m4 zu kaufen?
> ...


 

das kannst du haben wie nen dachdecker.
ob nun die c300 nimmst oder die vertex is eigl latte. sata 6gb/s hat mit ahci nix zu tun, aber die c300 bei dir reinbasteln wäre natürlich ne spitzen alternative.

@ roheed
vllt hätte OCZ lieber beim RAM bauen bleiben sollen, oder einfach mal ne ssd ohne SF contorller rausbringen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich mag OCZ sowieso nicht so dolle nach der schlechten Netzteilserie mit dem OCZ ModXStream ist bei mir Vorsicht oberstes Gebot!


----------



## roheed (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

haja was soll den der quatsch...drei identische ssd auf den markt werfen und paar euro differenz reinmachen nur das sie den sondermüll auch noch wegbringen. dann doch lieber 3 verschiedene controller anbietet aber so ist doch auch mist.


----------



## thom_cat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das ist mir auch unverständlich... was soll sowas?
verwirrt den kunden, schafft unsicherheit und in der leistung werden die sich sicher genauso wenig nehmen wie im preis.


----------



## roheed (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wie oft ham wir hier nicht den leuten erklären müssen was es mit der agility und der vertex aufsich hat...solangsam wußte es dann doch jeder und jetzt wird eine noch auf dem papier langsamere ssd auf den markt geworfen. ich denke sie wollen einfach die flash die die max iops nicht schaffen über diesen weg an den man(n) bringen. Ist ja grundsätzlich nichts verwerfliches dran...AMD hats ja mit seinen X3 CPUs nicht anders gemacht. Aber denoch, wenigstens die preisdifferenz sollte etwas besser ausfallen und nicht sogar vereinzelt teurer und dann kauft noch einer die agility weil ja teurer = meist auch besser ist. zumindest in den köpfen herrscht dieses Vorurteil


----------



## thom_cat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, alles irgendwie unglücklich wie ich finde.
lässt mich immer ein wenig abschrecken was deren produkte angeht.


----------



## F1nn (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin,

Melde mich hier auch mal wieder!  Vielleicht kennt ihr mich noch ... Der mit der (alten) OCZ Vertex 2 
Soo... Nun habe ich noch einen kleinen neuen Laptop und überlege, dem auch eine SSD zu spendieren. Sollte, da es schon die zweite ist, aber nicht so teuer sein. Ich tendiere ja zu der Crucial C300. Die ist doch gut, oder? Und gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen der 64GB und der 120GB Version?

Lg, F1nn


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ob nun die c300 nimmst oder die vertex is eigl latte. sata 6gb/s hat mit  ahci nix zu tun, aber die c300 bei dir reinbasteln wäre natürlich ne  spitzen alternative.


Meintest du die c300 oder die Vertex2? Klar is das latte... ^^
Ich würde aktuell eher ungern nochmal zur Vertex2 greifen, da es doch diese "Probleme" mit dem 22nm Fertigung gab!?

Ist mir mir bewusst das AHCI nichts mit der 6Gb/s-Anbindung zu tun hat....
Ich meite ja nur, dass sich in dem Lappi meine Vertex besser machen würde, da dieser beide Vorzüge der Crucial c300 oder m4 nicht nutzen könnte.
Mit meinem Mabo könnte ich allerdings die Sata3-Verbindung nutzen.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

genau so würde ich das auch machen.
c300 in deinen. vertex2 in den deines freundes.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

genau so würde ich das auch machen.
c300 in deinen. vertex2 in den deines freundes.


----------



## F1nn (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und was ratet ihr mir? xD


----------



## F1nn (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und was ratet ihr mir?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und wie schauts nun mit der Crucial m4 aus?
Ist die trotz des kleines Aufpreises empfehlenswert gegenüber der c300?
Konntet ihr die schon testen?
Gibts eigentlich Leistungsunterschiede zw. der 64er und der 128er Variante?
Mehr kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage und ich tendiere eh wiedre zu kleinen 64GB Version.
Der Preis der c300 is wirklich verkockend. 

Freue mich noch über ein paar letzte Statements!


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

genau so würde ich das auch machen.
c300 in deinen. vertex2 in den deines freundes.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hat die m4 nun eigentlich empfehlenswerte Vorteile gegenüber der c300, die den Aufpreis rechtfertigen würden?
Konntet ihr die schonmal testen?


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hat die m4 nun eigentlich empfehlenswerte Vorteile gegenüber der c300, die den Aufpreis rechtfertigen würden?
> Konntet ihr die schonmal testen?


 
nö, so weit ich weis nur erhöhte seq lesewerte (415mb/s oder sowas).
brauchen tust du das nicht 
nimm lieber die C300.

wusstet ihr übrigends, dass es 

a) Crucial m4 und
b) Micron C400

heiss?
lustige sache irgendwo, erst recht weil beide das gleiche sind, nur andere aufkleber.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich danke euch, also wirds die c300. 
Bin ja schon sehr mit meiner Vertex2 zufrieden, also wird es wohl kaum noch spürbar schneller werden... 

btw: seht ihr auch die "Doppelposts" oder sehe ICH doppelt?  
@Vaykir: Hast ebenfalls zweimal das gleiche gepostet....  

@F1nn: Mach das gleich wie ich: Spendiere deinem Läppi die Vertex2 und kauf dir für deinen Desktop-PC die c300 mit 64 oder 128 GB, je nachdem wieviel Platz zu brauchst.
Bin selbst noch am überlegen welche Größe es wird, wird wohl aber wieder die 64er.

Wenn mein Mainboard nur nen Sata2-Anschluss hätte, also 3GB/s, wie groß wäre da eigentlich der Geschwindigkeitsverlust der c300?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wenn mein Mainboard nur nen Sata2-Anschluss hätte, also 3GB/s, wie groß wäre da eigentlich der Geschwindigkeitsverlust der c300?


 
0% (zum mindest wenn man vom seq lesen absieht).

PS: ich sehe keine doppelposts.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> 0% (zum mindest wenn man vom seq lesen absieht).


Gut zu wissen... danke!. 



> PS: ich sehe keine doppelposts.


Du:    #3961 und #3965 
F1nn: #3962 und #3963


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das Forum hat gestern abend gesponnen hier sind überall Doppelposts, da haben die Mods mal richtig viel arbeit das wieder auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Ihr dürft aber nicht vergessen das bei der C300 64GB noch 20% frei gelassen werden muss dann bleiben bei ihr effektiv nur noch ca. 52GB über was nicht all zu viel ist, wenn man dann noch Systemwiederherstellung und Papierkorb dazu rechnet dann sinds ganz schnell nur noch 40GB!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi hulky 

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst auf was ich mich das mit nur 64GB einlassen, habe selbst gerade die 60GB Version der Vertex2 bei mir laufen, bin sehr zufrieden und habe mit allen Proggis außer Steam noch ca. 40-50% frei.
Klar könnte man mit ner 128 er mehr anfangen, aber dann würde ich vlt noch 2-3 aktuelle Spiele drauf installieren.
Lohnt sich das wirklich?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja bei der Vertex2 ist es auch was anderes durch den SF Controller da brauchst du so gut wie nix frei lassen und kannst sie eigentlich voll packen!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich brauche trotzdem allein für Win7 und Proggis keine knapp 60 GB. 
Also du empfielst lieber doch gleich zu 128er zu greifen, da ich mir dann keinen Stress machen bräuchte und vlt noch 1-2 Lieblingsspiele drauf installieren könnte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich sags mal so ich am Anfang hatte ich  auch nix großes auf ner SSD und ohne Spiele belegt mein System auch schon mal 40GB. Also insgesammt sind 120GB schon zu empfehlen ob jetzt eine oder durch zwei ist schwieriger. Denn zwei C300 verlierst du 2x20%. Aber das ganze ist sehr stark Anwender abhängig. Das beste Beispiel ist roheed dem seine 90GB SSD schon zu groß ist, bei mir dagegen sind die 120GB fast immer ziemlich voll weil ich so ziemlich alles drauf packe. Ich hasse es von natur aus zu warten und selbst wenn manche Programme nur um ein paar Sekunden beschleunigt werden.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja, von 2x c300 à 64GB war ja nie die Rede, wenn dann nur eine 64er oder 128er. 
Bin halt mit meiner aktuellen 60GB Vertex2 sehr zufrieden und die soll nun aber als Geschenk in das Notebook meines "Göttergatten" wandern.
Da ich natürlich nie wieder auf eine SSD verzichten möchte und mein Mabo auch noch Sata 6GB/s unterstützt kommt mir eine neue c300 sehr gelegen. 
Ich werde es mir in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mir dann eine der beiden bestellen.
Ich schätze 128GB wären mir ohne Spiele auch viel zu viel und nur unsinnig bezahlte freie GBs...


----------



## sp01 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich würde auch zur 120er greifen. Warum, mir wurde schlecht was meine System alles verbraucht(Vista64), pi mal Daumen rund 70GB


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

70GB???? o.O
Was hast du da alles installiert???
Never!
Solltest du mal genauer untersuchen!
Wirklich nur Win Vista und Proggis??? 

Habe bei mir 30-40GB mit allem belegt, Win7x64, Proggis + Spielstände, Screenshots und Videos, die sowieso gern auf C:\ landen....


----------



## sp01 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das wed ich wohl mal müssen, wie gesagt ist nur überschlagen.
Installiert ist Vista+updates, Security suite, 3-4Benches + screens sowie ein Game = 130GB. Ist ja bei einer HDD nicht schlimm, aber ich dachte ich komm mit 60GB SSD aus.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. Mai 2011)

Hmmm habe auch Win7 logischerweise mit Updates und SP1 drauf, dazu alle Treiber und Programme, wozu ich auch Benchmarks zähle.
Habe lediglich Steam umd andere Spiele mit allen "toten" Daten wie MP3s, Bilder, Videos usw. auf meinen HDDs liegen.
Solltest du echt mal checken oder neu aufsetzen!?
Wie lang läuft deinen Win denn schon seit der letzten Installation.
Ich setze es 1-2 mal jährlich frisch auf, meist weil ich mal wieder umgerüstet habe, eine neue SSD ins Haus kommt...  oder ich es einfach für sinnvoll halte.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen... danke!.
> 
> 
> Du:    #3961 und #3965
> F1nn: #3962 und #3963


 
wtf? du hast recht.... kp wieso 


@hardy
also ich hab meine c300 mal vollgemacht für nen paar tage. hab nix gemerkt und auch kein unterschied herausbenchen können was die performance angeht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das geht nicht so schnell bei den C300 aber die brauchen defensiv den Platz sonst brechen die übelst ein!


----------



## roheed (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Über die größe einer SSD zu diskutieren ist recht unsinnig. dem einen langt eine 60gb SSD dem anderen nicht mal ne 120 geschweige 256gb 
Wer sich damit abfinden kann nur progs und Windows draufzumachen, so wie ich das handhabe kommt mit einer 60 gut aus mit einer 90 weißt schon net mehr was mit machen XD Mir persönlich ist das schon zu blöd dauernd die games auf ner SSD zu installieren und kurze zeit drauf sie wieder runter zu haun weil man wieder platz braucht für die neuen games. Aber das kann jeder machen wie er es will. Ich denke die 120GB SSD (egal welche Marke) ist die sicherste, die 60gb die vernünftigste Lösung (ähm schwaben lösung XD)


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Über die größe einer SSD zu diskutieren ist recht unsinnig. dem einen langt eine 60gb SSD dem anderen nicht mal ne 120 geschweige 256gb
> Wer sich damit abfinden kann nur progs und Windows draufzumachen, so wie ich das handhabe kommt mit einer 60 gut aus mit einer 90 weißt schon net mehr was mit machen XD Mir persönlich ist das schon zu blöd dauernd die games auf ner SSD zu installieren und kurze zeit drauf sie wieder runter zu haun weil man wieder platz braucht für die neuen games. Aber das kann jeder machen wie er es will. Ich denke die 120GB SSD (egal welche Marke) ist die sicherste, die 60gb die vernünftigste Lösung (ähm schwaben lösung XD)


 
davon mal abgesehen, war die investition (egal ob 60,120 oder 256gb) in eine ssd die beste, die ich je gemacht habe.
denke das wird wohl jedem so gehen.
das einzige was mich persönlich nervt, ist das neuinstallieren von 150gb games, wenn ich mal C: platt gemacht habe. aber das geht ja relativ schnell


----------



## feldspat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe ein Rampage III Extreme mit dem bösen Marvell Chipsatz.

Mir gehts vor allem um Alltagstauglichkeit!

Mir wurde die Crucial m4 128gb empfohlen. Diese hat aber keiner Sandforce Chip.
Jetz habe ich gelesen, dass man Sandforce Chip SSDs nahezu vollpacken darf.

Geht das mit der m4 auch?
Oder soll ich mir dann trotz meinem Board doch die Vertex 3 kaufen?

Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Für jemand der gerne und viel zockt hast aber ne schöne Lusche als Grafikkarte!


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



feldspat schrieb:


> Habe ein Rampage III Extreme mit dem bösen Marvell Chipsatz.
> 
> Mir gehts vor allem um Alltagstauglichkeit!
> 
> ...


 

wie ich oben schonmal geschrieben habe: hatte die c300 mal voll gemacht, aber nix an performanceeinbußen feststellen können.
wird mit der m4 warscheinlich ähnlich sein, da nachfolger.


----------



## feldspat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also spricht nichts gegen die m4?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bei dir siehts doch eher so aus, als ob die größe der festplatte wichtiger wär, oder net?
wenn dir 128 reichen, nehm ruhig die m4 oder c300.
wenn du aber ejtzt schon weist, dass die platte warscheinlich mit 120gb fast voll ist, solltest evtl überlegen ob du

1. ne größere nimmst oder
2. weniger games auf die ssd packst.


----------



## neo3 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bedenke auch, dass die Sandforce eigentlich alle 120 / 60GB haben, die C300/m4 hingegen 128 / 64 GB... wenn man die 8 / 4GB Differenz freilässt, sollte das doch schon fast reichen, oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Vaykir dieser Effekt tritt erst nach ein paar Wochen oder so ein, weil die GC nicht mehr arbeiten kann ohne den Cach, b.z.w. den freien Speicher und auch Trim dürfte nicht mehr richtig funktionieren was ja für die C300 sehr wichtig ist. Glaub mir!


----------



## feldspat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke an euch!
Nein die 128GB sollten dicke reichen!
Es ging mir nur darum, ob Vertex3 max IOPS oder m4.

Die m4 soll wegen der höheren 4k Werte ja sogar im Alltag besser sein (habe mich noch ned sooo detailiert damit befasst).

Habe ich recht?
Dann gehts heute Abend zum Mitternachtsshopping bei Mindfactory (ich kauf mir auch noch ein Datengrab: Samsung F4 2TB (die soll ja gut sein))


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Vaykir dieser Effekt tritt erst nach ein paar Wochen oder so ein, weil die GC nicht mehr arbeiten kann ohne den Cach, b.z.w. den freien Speicher und auch Trim dürfte nicht mehr richtig funktionieren was ja für die C300 sehr wichtig ist. Glaub mir!


 
tu ich, keine panik, aber ich würds gerne mal selbst testen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo dann viel spaß musst nur deine SSD immer halt zu schreiben dann wirst schon sehen, hehehehe! Das Problem ist das sie sich dann nicht erholen kann und es dann zum Einbruch kommt ähnlich wie bei den SSD's mit SF Controller aber wohl schlimmer da GC auch nicht arbeiten kann!!! Pass aber auf kann sein das deine SSD komplett aus steigt und du ein Erase machen musst und dann alle Daten verlierst. Die hat da glaub eine art Schutz der sie vor schaden bewahrt, wenn GC nicht über längere Zeit ausgeführt werden kann! Aber viel Spaß beim Testen!!!!!


----------



## F1nn (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hey, ich danke euch, also wirds die c300.
> 
> 
> @F1nn: Mach das gleich wie ich: Spendiere deinem Läppi die Vertex2 und kauf dir für deinen Desktop-PC die c300 mit 64 oder 128 GB, je nachdem wieviel Platz zu brauchst.
> Bin selbst noch am überlegen welche Größe es wird, wird wohl aber wieder die 64er.


 
Ja, werde dann wohl die 128er nehmen, wenn man da auch 20% frei lassen muss... Und was ist mit der neuen von Intel? Habe von der immer mal was gehört.

Gruß, F1nn

Und: Kein Plan wo der Doppelpost her kam xD


----------



## roheed (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> davon mal abgesehen, war die investition (egal ob 60,120 oder 256gb) in eine ssd die beste, die ich je gemacht habe.


da stimmte ich dir zur abwechslung mal wieder 1999% zu! SSD ist einfach der haaaaaaaaaaaameeeeeerrrr ! Auch wenn man sich schon halbwegs dran gewöhnt hat 




> Für jemand der gerne und viel zockt hast aber ne schöne Lusche als Grafikkarte!


dieser (blöde) spruch hätte von vaykir persönlich sein können  denke zumindest das du es auf ihn beziehst...der vorredner hat ja ne 470 die ist ja nicht grad das schlechteste was man sich zulegen kann


----------



## roheed (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



feldspat schrieb:


> Danke an euch!
> Nein die 128GB sollten dicke reichen!
> Es ging mir nur darum, ob Vertex3 max IOPS oder m4.
> 
> ...



Mir tun uns da auch noch schwer herauskristallisieren welcher der SSD die bessere ist...und warum? Weil jede ihre stärken und schwechen haben und das ist fackt. Aber eigentlich diskutieren wir jetzt seit nem jahr rum ob man sich seinen Porsche in Rot, Grün, Gelb oder weiß kaufen soll  Richtig ist a) ne geschmackssache b) relativ egal c)sauschnell sind sie eh alle , egal welche farbe. 

Ich würde aber vorsicht dazu tendieren, dass die C400/m4 wohl nen hauch schneller ist als ihre direkten Konkurenten Vertex 3 und Intel 510


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed klar meinte ich @Vaykir, weil er doch immer so rum poldert und so, dann noch dazu was er alles für Spiele drauf hat hunderte von GB's und dann so ne "Schwaben Karte" sorry aber der musste einfach sein, heheheheh.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie ich schonmal sagte: ich zocke atm echt wenig bis gar nicht. und das was ich zocke, läuft komischerweise noch absolut flüssig. bin selber etwas verwundert 
und mal ehrlich: ich hab mainboard und grafikkarte aus meiner sig gewonnen. is doch klar, dass das dann nen mainsystem wird.
benchtable steht neben mir, nur der passt net mehr in die sig rein


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Herzlichen glückwunsch zum 4000ern (sinnlosen) beitrag hier


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh du meinst mich, wäre ja schon froh wenn von den über 8000 Posts 4000 Sinnvoll gewesen wären, heheeheh. Was heißt gwonnen.......wo und wie erzähl mal.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nein ich meine net dich, ich meine roheeds thread. wi ham gerade die 4000 beiträge hier geknackt.

gewonnen bei nem HWbbot contest. was von msi nen wettbewerb wo man in 4 stages in benchmarks bestimmte punktzahlen erreichen musste. der erste war glaube 3dmark06 mit genau 4321 punkten. mehr punkte zählten nciht, weniger auch nciht^^
ich hab stage 2 gewonnen. da musste man im unigine heaven dx11 genau 1111.11 punkte erreichen (und es gibts 3 nachkommastellen). hat über 8 stunden gedauert.
war nen richtig interessanter wettkampf.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach net schlecht, na dafür ist die Hardware ok und hast dein altes System schon vercheckt???


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo und guten Morgen! 
Da ich die vergangenen Tage den Mund sowiet aufgerissen hatte und behauptet hatte, dass eine 60 GB SSD bei mir dicke ausreichen würde und grundsätzlich immer nur die Hälfte also ca. 28 GB belegt sind, fiel mir jedoch gestern plötzlich erschreckend auf, dass, ich nehme mal an seit So oder Mo, ganz plötzlich über 38 GB belegt sind.
Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass es am WE noch 28,xx GB waren.
Woher kommt das so plötzlich?
Wenn ich auf C gehe und mir die Größe über die Ordnereigenschaften anschaue, incl. versteckter Ordner, werden mir wieder nur ca. 28 GB insgesamt angezeigt.
Woher kommen so plötzlich "versteckte" 10 GB??? 
Die SSD ist seit Weihnachten mit dem Win7 und Proggis so im Betrieb und ich habe vor kurzem nichts außergewöhnliches gemacht.


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2011)

Ist das irgend ein Datenmüll? So war es bei mir, das waren rund 70 GB. Welche ich dann mit freien Speicher löschen wieder bekommen hab(ccleaner). Bin nicht sicher ob sowas auch bei SSDs gut ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

CCleader habe ich schon drüber laufen lassen, mal wieder seit langem, und bereue es, denn der hat mal wieder mehr zerstört als nen Nutzen gehabt. (ich nutze den nie wieder zum Aufräumen der Registry... Mist ist der... )
Leider immernoch 38,xx GB belegt. 
Wo finde ich das?: "freien Speicher löschen"?
Mache immer nur das erste und manchmal die Registry, aber das war jetzt das letzte mal.....

Kann man sonst irgendwie auslesen was da die SSD belegt?


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2011)

Bei Ccleaner unter Extras, der schreibt dann eine Datei so groß wie der Leere Speicherplatz und löscht diese anschließend. Bei SSDs bin ich nicht sicher weil dort ja immer ganze Blöcke gelöscht werden. Schon das Hersteller Tool benutzt?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nein, aber ich denke ich sollte mir wohl darüber keine weiteren Gedanken machen, da ich heute eh die 128er c300 von Crucial bestellen werde und die kleine Vertex2 zum Geburtstag am WE in den Lappi meines Freundes wandert. 
Ich war halt sehr überrascht wie so plötzlich 10GB mehr belegt sein sollen und ich die Daten nicht aufspüren kann.
Ich schau mir das mit dem CCleaner aber nochmal an, bzw. warte weiteres Feedback hierzu noch ab.


----------



## skatefr3ak (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ich hab gestern mein neues System samt SSD Verbaut und verkabelt. Lief auch alles ohne Probleme.
Mein System ganz kurz:
Crucial M4 128GB
i5 2500K
ASUS P8P67 (Standartversion)
Nur hab ich noch ein paar kleine Fragen.

1. Nach der Win 7 Installation hab ich bemerkt das meine SSD automatisch partitioniert wurde. Neben der Systempartition seh ich noch eine rund 100MB große Partition?
Oder ist die von meinen SATA-Platten? Denn die hab ich bei der Installation Byte abgeklemmt gehabt. Ein OS war auf einer Platte nämlich noch drauf, hab nur dir Bootreihenfolge umgestellt: SSD -> DVD Laufwerk.

2. Mein Board hat 2x 2 verschiedene SATA6G Ports. Laut Handbuch sollten die grauen Intel sein und die navyblue farbenen Marvell.
Ich meine ich hab die Platte am Marvell dran. Passt das oder gehört sie lieber an den anderen Anschluss?

3. Macht es einen Unterschied das ich an den unteren Anschluss dran bin, also 2 statt 1?

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

zu 1.) Ja, diese 100MB Partition ist normal und habe ich schon seit der Win7 Beta damals.
Welchen Sinn diese hat oder ab man diese autom. Partitionserstellung umgehen kann, habe ich leider bisher au noch nicht herausgefunden.

Zu 2. kan  ich dir leider nichts sagen.

zu 3.) Ich würde immer am ersten anschließen. Macht es denn irgendwelche Umstände?
Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

zu 2: die m4 hat wohl wie die C300 einen marvell Controler (gerade gegoogelt)


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo klar, aber ne neuere version.
sind ja beide von crucial respektive micron.


----------



## Lexx (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kein beitrag zum aktuellen gesprächsverlauf, aber vielleicht liests jemand,
der plant, sich eine ssd anzuschaffen: 

gestern habe ich - seit monaten wieder mal - mein angespecktes spiele-windows (7x64) 
angerissen, das auf der 1. partition einer festplatte liegt (sig), um mal wieder updates 
einzuspielen und eine image-sicherung durchzuführen.

mann oh mann, eine zache g'schicht sag ich euch, da merkte ich wieder, wie zügig und flott 
mein (45GB-) arbeits- und produktionswindows von der ssd aufmacht.

NIE WIEDER zurück zu einer mechanischen festplatte.


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> 2. Mein Board hat 2x 2 verschiedene SATA6G Ports. Laut Handbuch sollten die grauen Intel sein und die navyblue farbenen Marvell.
> Ich meine ich hab die Platte am Marvell dran. Passt das oder gehört sie lieber an den anderen Anschluss?



bitte an die intel controller hängen, der marvell taugt leider nicht so viel.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bitte mal um Erklärung, dwarum der Marvell nicht soviel taugen soll! 
Habe nämlich gerade folgendes in meinem Handbuch gefunden und wüsste gern welche Einschränkungen ich zu erwarten hätte, wenn ich die c300 an den Marvell Sata 6GB/s hängen möchte anstatt an den Intel Sata 3GB/s Controler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die marvell sind zusatzcontroller und nicht nativ am system angebunden.
du bekommst mit diesen in der regel keine ideale anbindung und die ssd kann nicht ihre volle leistung bringen.

meist merkt man dies speziell bei den 4k werten, die sind in der regel an sataII dann deutlich besser.
ganz extrem ist das bei externen controllern.

ausserdem musst du den msahci als treiber nutzen, da die marvell treiber nach wie vor kein trim unterstützen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also sollte ich die neue Crucial c300 dann lieber an den Intel Sata 3G anstatt an den Marvell Sata 6G anschließen.
Hui, gut zu wissen und danke für die Erklärung, obwohl ich auch etwas traurig bin, dass der ach so tolle Sata 6G-Anschluss der nur der Premium Version des P7p55D vorenthalten war, eigentlich ein absolut schlechter Marketingscherz von Asus ist. 
Schade...


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

du kannst ja beide varianten mal testen und dann schauen was für dich der bessere weg ist.
du "verlierst" ja auch nur etwas im seq lesen, der rest wird ja nicht limitiert.

das liegt auch nicht an asus sondern am chipsatz von intel.


----------



## skatefr3ak (11. Mai 2011)

Wieso SATA3G?
Ich meinte Intel6G oder Marvell6G.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@skatefr3ak: Ist richtig du hast bei deinem Board jeweils Intel und Marvell 6G-Anschlüsse und wie auch die Erklärung für mein Board, solltest du deine SSD an den Intel Controler anschließen! 

Und wieder as dazu gelernt. Schööön...


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



skatefr3ak schrieb:


> Wieso SATA3G?
> Ich meinte Intel6G oder Marvell6G.


 
dazu habe ich in post #4014 was geschrieben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Also sollte ich die neue Crucial c300 dann lieber an den Intel Sata 3G anstatt an den Marvell Sata 6G anschließen.
> Hui, gut zu wissen und danke für die Erklärung, obwohl ich auch etwas traurig bin, dass der ach so tolle Sata 6G-Anschluss der nur der Premium Version des P7p55D vorenthalten war, eigentlich ein absolut schlechter Marketingscherz von Asus ist.
> Schade...


 
 Öhm pass aber auf denn der P55 Chipsatzt unterstützt gar kein SATAIII 6G das wird nur erreicht wenn deiner Grafikkarte 8PCIe Lines geklaut werden so das sie dann nur noch mit 8x angebunden ist. Wenn du ihn nicht brauchst schalte den im Bios ab.


----------



## skatefr3ak (11. Mai 2011)

Gut, hatte ich auch nach Feierabend vor, probeweise 

Fragt sich jetzt nur was mit der 100mb Partition ist. Die stört mich dann doch. Weil die ist belegt aber drauf ist nichts, nichtmal versteckt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da ist der win7 Bootloader drauf ohne startet dein win7 nicht!


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die wird eigentlich standardmäßig angelegt von win7... was stört dich denn daran? einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@skatefr3ak: Bei mir ist es eine versteckte Partition, also ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben.

@hulk: Gerade habe ich den Marvell sowieso deaktiviert wie alles was ich momentan nicht brauche, wenn die c300 dann aber da sein sollte, werde ich mal alles durchprobieren und ein wenig testen was mir letztendlich meh bringt. 
Wie aber bereits gesagt wurde bringen mir die Sata 6G-Anschlüssen eh nichts wenn die den Trim-Befehl nicht beherrschen!?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab den Marvell ja auch auf meinem Boarde, Chipsatz P55A. Ich hab zwar auch SATAIII und USB 3.0 aber wie gesagt das wird nur durch Tricks erreicht. Und der Marvell ist wirklich langsamer hab das mit meiner SSD auch schon durch getestet. Aber viel spaß beim ausprobieren. Seltsamerweise hab ich aber feststellt das win7 bei mir mit dem Marvell schneller bootet aber bei Benchmarks kackt die SSD total ab. Daher vermute ich das der Marvell Treiber einfach kacke ist und nicht so der Controller.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also solange ich bei dem Board bleibe brav an den Sata 3G anschließen, ist das euer Rat? 
Werd ich so machen, letztendlich ist mir meine aktuelle Vertex2 schon schnell genug.


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

über den msahci tun sie das


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Also solange ich bei dem Board bleibe brav an den Sata 3G anschließen, ist das euer Rat?
> Werd ich so machen, letztendlich ist mir meine aktuelle Vertex2 schon schnell genug.


 
jo, die läuft am 3gb/s controller besser.


----------



## roheed (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so grad die letzten 15 seiten gelesen 

Ähm jo wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, Sata3 für die SSD nur verwenden wenn er Nativ im chipsatz eingebunden ist. Wie zb bei den aktuellen Sandy Bridge MB. In allen anderen fällen mit den addon Controller läuft die SSD mit etwas geringerer Performance. Klingt wahnsinnig bescheuert ist aber leider so. 

Aso und GZ zum 4000 post  wer das jetzt genau war kann ich nicht sagen, weil scheinbar nach vaykir seinem post auch wieder ein paar verschwunden sind. Hulk ist es auf alle fälle nicht gewesen.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

meiner auf seite 400 ganz unten 

so erstmal eingekauft. hardy, gefällt dir meine neue grafikkarte?


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

angeber ^^


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das vrhältnix cpu-gpu passt nur leider nicht mehr. daber darum gehts gar net 
is ja eh nur zum benchen die karte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> meiner auf seite 400 ganz unten
> 
> so erstmal eingekauft. hardy, gefällt dir meine neue grafikkarte?


 
 Super Grafikkarte, top! Den PhenomII nur ein bissel übertakten so auf 3800MHz das macht der locker mit und dann passt das auch mit deiner neuen Graka!!!! Gute entscheidung ist die beste Singel Graka die du kaufen kannst.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

gut, konnte ich so ja nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. 
für oc reicht kühlung nicht. durch den relativ hoch gebauten ram (dom gt) passt der lüfter nicht mehr genau davor. ich musste ihn höher setzten, was mir einiges an grad kostete. leider. aber mal gucken. vllt passt der mugen 3, wenn er draußen ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das kenn ich mit dem Platz für ne gute Kühlung. Hab mir dann die kompacktkühlung Corsair H70 rein gehauen. Da haste dann Platz mehr als genug und Luft zum übertakten ohne ende. Ist halt so gut wie ne sehr gute Luftkühlung aber mehr braucht es auch nicht und wartungsfrei ist sie auch. Hast schon mal gezockt weil die muss ja erheblich schneller sein als deine letzten 3 oder 4 Grakas!!!!!


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nö, wie gesagt, atm keine zeit. der zustand wir auch erstmal noch anhalten (min 3 wochen).
wakü kommt erstmal nicht rein, die sitzt im benchtable, und teile davon sogar zum verkauf. wakü werde ich nurnoch in casemod projekte bauen.
für das was ich mit meinem hauptrechner mache, lohnt da nicht, hab ich festgestellt.


----------



## roheed (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

heißt bei dir einkaufen = Signatur ändern?! 

wart ich spiel auch kurz '"Signatur änder dich"


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nene, ich hab die in echt


----------



## mojoxy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen!
> Da ich die  vergangenen Tage den Mund sowiet aufgerissen hatte und behauptet hatte,  dass eine 60 GB SSD bei mir dicke ausreichen würde und grundsätzlich  immer nur die Hälfte also ca. 28 GB belegt sind, fiel mir jedoch gestern  plötzlich erschreckend auf, dass, ich nehme mal an seit So oder Mo,  ganz plötzlich über 38 GB belegt sind.
> Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass es am WE noch 28,xx GB waren.
> Woher kommt das so plötzlich?
> ...


Für solche Fälle empfehele ich das Programm "Ridnacs".  Listet alle Ordner und Dateien (auch versteckte und Systemdateien) der  Größe nach absteigend auf. So sieht man direkt auf einen Blick, was wie  viel Platz verbraut 



Vaykir schrieb:


> nene, ich hab die in echt


Vaykir, du weißt du wie die CS Jugend sagt: "No screenshot - not happened!"


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vielen vielen Dank mojoxy !!! 
Ursache waren die über 8 GB große Auslagerungsdateit des virtuellen Arbeitsspeichers und und eine hiberfile.sys, die für die Auslagerung der Daten im Ram beim Ruhezustand verantwortlich ist.
Schön, dass das geklärt wurde und zu meiner Überraschung sind nun gerade mal 24,6 GB auf meiner kleinen Vertex2 belegt.
Wie kommt das, bzw. warum kam das alles so plötzlich?
Ich verwende den "Energie sparen"-Modus relativ häufig, aber nie den Ruhezustand.
Ich verstehe nicht wie diese so plötzlich kamen und meine SSD belagerten... 
Weiß darauf noch einer eine Antwort?

(btw: welch teuflische Beitragsanzahl  )
...gleich raucht sicher meine SSD ab... geht das überhaupt??? 

Edit: ich hatte eben nochmal soviel Langeweile und habe einen Blick ins Bios auf den deaktiviertem Marvell Sata 6Gb geworfen.
Wenn ich den aktivieren möchte habe ich die Wahl zwischen Raid und AHCI.
Schätze das macht die Angelegenheit nicht besser, da wie ihr erwähnt hattet der zum einen den TRIM-Befehl nicht beherrscht und zweitens meine PCIe-Anbindung der GTX580 auf x8 senden würde, richtig?
(Wofür war der AHCI-Mode nochmal gleich wichtig?)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der AHCI Modus unterstützt noch ein paar zusätzliche Protokolle die unter anderem auch die SSD beschleunigen. Aber man sollte das nicht überschätzen das merkst du auch nur richtig wenn du Benchmarks machst! Sag mal hatte ich dich nicht auf die Auslagerungsdatei hingewiesen und du hast gesat das du sie gar nicht auf C: hast?


----------



## mojoxy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wie kommt das, bzw. warum kam das alles so plötzlich?
> Ich verwende den "Energie sparen"-Modus relativ häufig, aber nie den Ruhezustand.
> Ich verstehe nicht wie diese so plötzlich kamen und meine SSD belagerten...
> Weiß darauf noch einer eine Antwort?


Falls du den Ruhezustand nicht nutzt / nicht nutzen möchtest, kannst du ihn recht einfach abschalten:

1) Konsole als Administrator ausführen (Windows-Taste ==> Suche nach "cmd" ==> Rechtsklick ==> als Administrator ausführen)

2) powercfg -H off

3) Rechner neustarten und die "hiberfil.sys" ist verschwunden *
*


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Mai 2011)

Hatte ich gestern vor dem posten schon herausgefunden und mit diesem Befehl deaktiviert. 
Ich finds etwas dumm, dass diese doch recht große Datei einfach C belegt, obwohl ich den Ruhezustand nie genutzt habe. Wäre sinnvoller die wird angelegt, wenn man den das erste Mal benutzen würde.

Welche Auswirkungen hat das jetzt eigentlich, dass ich die 8GB große Auslagerungsdatei vom Ram deaktiviert habe? 
Ich experimentiere ja gern, aber ich sagts mir sicher bevor ich  selbst darauf komme. 
@hulky: Wann sollst du mich das mal gefragt haben?


----------



## hwk (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern vor dem posten schon herausgefunden und mit diesem Befehl deaktiviert.
> Ich finds etwas dumm, dass diese doch recht große Datei einfach C belegt, obwohl ich den Ruhezustand nie genutzt habe. Wäre sinnvoller die wird angelegt, wenn man den das erste Mal benutzen würde.
> 
> Welche Auswirkungen hat das jetzt eigentlich, dass ich die 8GB große Auslagerungsdatei vom Ram deaktiviert habe?
> ...


 
Also ich hab die Auslagerungsdatei schon ewig "aus" und hatte bisher absolut keine Probleme, daher dürften sich denke ich auch bei dir die Auswirkungen in Grenzen halten


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wofür ist die 8GB Auslagerungsdatei denn überhaupt da?
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass das der Bereich ist wo die Datien hingeschrieben, wenn der Ram mal "überlaufen" sollte und dadurch die Daten, die keinen Platz mehr im Ram finden auf die HDD ausgelagert werden, was widerum zu bekannten Leistungszusammenbrüchen führt.
Bei oversizetem 8GB Ram wohl aber mehr als unwahrscheinlich.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Sorry wenn der falsche Thread ist, ich wollte nur kurz mit meiner Frage beim letzten Thema anschließen. 

Warum war die Datei genauso groß wie mein derzeit verbauter Ram?
Hat es vielleicht doch was mit dem Energiesparmodus zu tun?
Wo werden da die Daten hingeschrieben?


----------



## hwk (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wofür ist die 8GB Auslagerungsdatei denn überhaupt da?
> Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass das der Bereich ist wo die Datien hingeschrieben, wenn der Ram mal "überlaufen" sollte und dadurch die Daten, die keinen Platz mehr im Ram finden auf die HDD ausgelagert werden, was widerum zu bekannten Leistungszusammenbrüchen führt.
> Bei oversizetem 8GB Ram wohl aber mehr als unwahrscheinlich.
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> Sorry wenn der falsche Thread ist, ich wollte nur kurz mit meiner Frage beim letzten Thema anschließen.


 Das stimmt so im Großen und Ganzen die Programme machen da unter Windows praktisch keinen Unterschied ob sie im RAM arbeiten oder in der Pagefile (Auslagerungsdatei), nur dass die Auslagerungsdatei auf der HDD halt langsamer ist^^, und wie schon gesagt braucht man diese bei 8GB RAM eigentlich sogut wie nie. Ausser man hat noch nebenbei X Virtuelle Maschinen am laufen, dann vielleicht schon^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also die Größe der Pagefile stark reduzieren oder ganz deaktivieren. 
Gut, wieder etwas dazu gelernt. 
Die 6GB große hiberfil-Datei für den Ruhezustand ist ja in dem Sinne genauso überflüssig, wenn man den Ruhezustand eh nie nutzt. Schön, habe dadurch ganze 14 GB frei bekommen und das is schon ordentlich was wert bei so einer kleinen SSD. 
Ich danke euch! Mal wieder!


----------



## roheed (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Probleme mit dem "speicherplatz" gibts ja auch erst wieder seit die SSD auf dem markt sind. mit den alten HDD hat sich ja wohl kaum einer gedanken gemacht ob man hier oder dort noch 10gb sparen könnte. Also ein gutes ham die SSD's ja...man beschäftigt sich wieder damit, welchen mist alles auf der Systemplatte abgelegt wird (von Windows) und deaktiviert das. Hab die hibernate und die auslagerungsdatei quasi auch aus. macht (je nach arbeitsspeicher) bei mir also 8gb mehr freien platz aus die man doch gerne mitnimmt^^ Auch wenn ich nicht weiß was mit machen


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Mai 2011)

Hi ho ihr lieben, nun brauch ich mal fachmänischen Rat.
"What the hell" ist der Unterschied zwischen der crucial c300 und der m4 (beide in der 64gb Version)

Preislich nehmen sie sich ja nicht viel.

Momentan betreibe ich noch ein sata2 sys, werde aber auch irgendwann umsatteln
(Sata3 kann ja eh noch nicht voll ausgelastet werden, soweit ich weiß)
Allgemein kommt es ja mehr auf die Schreibraten an, da diese selbst bei SATA2 noch nicht ausgereizt sind.

Ps: is als sys Platte gedacht, und mehr als 100€ sind immo nich drinn bei mir.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. Mai 2011)

Moin warum kommt es dir auf die Schreibraten an???
Ganz im Gegenteil wie ich finde, die können ruhig auf HDD-Niveau sein, ABER die Leseraten und die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit sind mir bei ner Sysplatte wichtig.
Ich lese ja sehr viel, schreibe jedoch kaum.
Ich persönlich würde bei der 64Gb Variante noch zur c300 greifen, da mir ca. 15€ Aufpreis zur m4 das nicht wert wären.
Den Unterschied wird man wohl eh nicht spüren. 

Bin gestern Abend von meiner SSD wieder auf meine alte HDD-Win7-Partition gewechselt und ich vermisse die schon jetzt. *heul*


----------



## mojoxy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hi ho ihr lieben, nun brauch ich mal fachmänischen Rat.
> "What the hell" ist der Unterschied zwischen der crucial c300 und der m4 (beide in der 64gb Version)


Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach. Die m4 (oder auch C400) ist der Nachfolger ==> m4 hat den "neuen" 25nm NAND. Leistungstechnisch nehmen sich beide offensichtlich nicht viel. Nur da Intel und Sandforce mit OCZ gerade neue SSD auf den Markt werfen, kann man natürlich nicht bei seinem "alten" Produkt bleiben und muss ebenfalls was neues vorstellen. Kauft doch keiner ein ein Jahr altes SSD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Moin warum kommt es dir auf die Schreibraten an???
> Ganz im Gegenteil wie ich finde, die können ruhig auf HDD-Niveau sein, ABER die Leseraten und die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit sind mir bei ner Sysplatte wichtig.
> Ich lese ja sehr viel, schreibe jedoch kaum.
> Ich persönlich würde bei der 64Gb Variante noch zur c300 greifen, da mir ca. 15€ Aufpreis zur m4 das nicht wert wären.
> ...



Hör mir auf, mir ist ja vor 3 Monaten meine SSD verreckt und ich musste ein paar Tage auf Ersatz warten........ich bin fast gestorben! Man glaubt net wie schnell man sich an die Geschwindigkeit gewöhnt hat!


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Mai 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hör mir auf, mir ist ja vor 3 Monaten meine SSD verreckt und ich musste ein paar Tage auf Ersatz warten........ich bin fast gestorben! Man glaubt net wie schnell man sich an die Geschwindigkeit gewöhnt hat!



Vereckt?? Das erschreckt mich ein bisschen(Firmware Bug?).

Lese doch ständig was von 1,2mio betriebsstunden , was ich irgendwann mal ausgerechnet hatte, also so 120Jahre.

Also das sie so schnell versemmeln hatte ich ned gedacht.

Ich hatte vom Grund herein schon mehr zur c300 tendiert.

Ps: warum schreibraten steht doch schon oben. Momentan nur sata2 also leseraten da eher am Limit als sata3, bei schreibraten sind noch nicht mal sata2 Controller ausgereizt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. Mai 2011)

Ah jetzt verstehe ich deine Frage.
Du möchtest die c300 bzw. m4 wie ich an nen Sata 3G anschließen und da bei beiden eh die Leseraten limitieren würden, wüsstest du gern den Unterschied bei den Schreibraten!?
Wird bei der m4 sicher geringfügig höher sein ,denke ich ist jedoch zu vernachlässigen und du solltest zur c300 greifen.
Lediglich dir Vertex 3 würde bei den Lese- UND Schreibraten limitiert werden und nur wirklich sinnvoll, wenn man einen Inter Sata 6G Anschluss besitzt.

@hulky: Nie wieder ohne SSD ! 
Ist wirklich der größte Leistungsschub neben der 580, den ich seit langem spüren durfte.


----------



## thom_cat (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Vereckt?? Das erschreckt mich ein bisschen(Firmware Bug?).
> 
> Lese doch ständig was von 1,2mio betriebsstunden , was ich irgendwann mal ausgerechnet hatte, also so 120Jahre.
> 
> Also das sie so schnell versemmeln hatte ich ned gedacht.



die versemmeln genauso schnell oder langsam wie herkömmliche hdds auch.
oder sind dir kaputte hdds noch nie untergekommen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Mai 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> die versemmeln genauso schnell oder langsam wie herkömmliche hdds auch.
> oder sind dir kaputte hdds noch nie untergekommen?



^^ also ich hab es noch nich geschaft eine hdd zu Schrotten! Und ich beschäftige mich mit Computern seit ungefähr 16 Jahren.

Lediglich schon vorher schrottreife hdd's sind mir unter die Augen gekommen.


----------



## thom_cat (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

soso, dann kannst du dazu ja mal das netz bemühen. da wirst du was ausgefallene hdds angeht sicher fündig werden 

was ich aber sagen will, sowohl ssds als auch hdds können natürlich durch einen defekt mal kaputt gehen.
und im vergleich zur hdd ist die ssd technik ja noch in den kinderschuhen.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Momentan betreibe ich noch ein sata2 sys, werde aber auch irgendwann umsatteln
> (Sata3 kann ja eh noch nicht voll ausgelastet werden, soweit ich weiß)
> Allgemein kommt es ja mehr auf die Schreibraten an, da diese selbst bei SATA2 noch nicht ausgereizt sind.
> 
> Ps: is als sys Platte gedacht, und mehr als 100€ sind immo nich drinn bei mir.


Da du zurzeit ja nur ein Sata 3Gb/s Controller zu Hand hast, solltest du vielleicht diesen Artikel mal zur Rate ziehen. Dort wurden alle Tests sowohol an einem Sata 6Gb/s, sowie auch an einem Sata 3Gb/s Controller durchgeführt. Solltest du nicht wirklich bald ~3-6 Monaten auf einen Sata 6Gb/s Controller umsteigen, lohnt es sich vielleicht auch das eine oder andere "ältere" / günstiger SSD als Option zu sehen.

An sich nehmen sich alle nicht viel in der Leistung. Würde an deiner Stelle wirklich eher nach dem Preis gehen, da du ja selbst sagst, dass dein Budget limitiert ist.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



feldspat schrieb:


> 550 | feldspat | Crucial m4  | 128 GB | i7 930 @ 2,80 GHz|X58 ICH10R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht wirklich so langsam so aus, als wenn die m4 nicht immer mit den C300 mithalten kann  Wo bleibt eigentlich ein Vertex 3 Bench? Hat man schon welche evtl. auch außerhalb dieses Forums gesichtet?


EDIT: Ah, laut Bencher nur an SATA 3Gb/s angeschlossen...


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ob sata 2 oder sata 3 reißt es doch in den punkten bei AS SSD eh nicht groß raus oder? Bei schlechter anbindung gehn sie sogar noch runter ^^ irgendwie haut mich die m4 zZ nicht von den socken. 
Hab mir gestern mal die preise angeschaut...vertex 2 @ 120 gb = 170€ Vertex 3 @ 120gb = 237€ 

Echt fraglich ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Mai 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Da du zurzeit ja nur ein Sata 3Gb/s Controller zu Hand hast, solltest du vielleicht diesen Artikel mal zur Rate ziehen. Dort wurden alle Tests sowohol an einem Sata 6Gb/s, sowie auch an einem Sata 3Gb/s Controller durchgeführt. Solltest du nicht wirklich bald ~3-6 Monaten auf einen Sata 6Gb/s Controller umsteigen, lohnt es sich vielleicht auch das eine oder andere "ältere" / günstiger SSD als Option zu sehen.
> 
> An sich nehmen sich alle nicht viel in der Leistung. Würde an deiner Stelle wirklich eher nach dem Preis gehen, da du ja selbst sagst, dass dein Budget limitiert ist.



So hab
Mir jetzt ne crucial c300 bestellt.
Die anderen nehmen sich ja nicht viel im Preis.
Den Artikel werd ich mir jetzt mal durchlesen^^

Mal noch so ne Frage, kriegt ich mit nem internen pcie sata3 Controller genau den selben Speed wie bei einem fest installierten auf nem neuen mb?


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Mal noch so ne Frage, kriegt ich mit nem internen pcie sata3 Controller  genau den selben Speed wie bei einem fest installierten auf nem neuen  mb?


solche externen lösungen kannst du für SSD vergessen...sie haben nicht die gleiche (schnelle) Anbindung wie interne in der NB/SB integrierte SAta Controller. Selbiges gilt auch für addon chips auf dem Mainboard. Wenn Sata 3 dann nur wenn sie nativ integriert sind. Sonst machst mehr (speed) kaput als es nutzten bringt.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jup SATA 6Gb/s macht nur Sinn mit einem aktuellen Sandy Bridge System, die ganzen Zusatzchips machen keinen Sinn


----------



## neo3 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Falls du den Ruhezustand nicht nutzt / nicht nutzen möchtest, kannst du ihn recht einfach abschalten:
> 
> 1) Konsole als Administrator ausführen (Windows-Taste ==> Suche nach "cmd" ==> Rechtsklick ==> als Administrator ausführen)
> 
> ...



Hi,

ist der Ruhezustand gleichzusetzen mit dem Modus "Energie sparen"? Oder gibt's da noch nen Unterschied?

thx


----------



## mojoxy (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nein "Energie sparen" ist der Standby. Hier ist der PC nicht komplett aus, denn der Arbeitsspeicher muss weiterhin mit (wenn auch sehr wenig) Strom versorgt werden, damit die Daten nicht verloren gehen. Der Vorteil: Es geht sehr schnell, da kaum Daten kopiert werden müssen. Deswegen braucht das "Energie sparen" auch keine "hiberfil.sys" Datei um Daten zwischenzuspeichern.

Beim Ruhezustand hingegen werden alle Daten des Arbeitsspeicher auf die Festplatte (SSD oder HDD) kopiert und der PC anschließend ausgeschaltet. Man könnte ihn also auch von Stromnetz trennen ohn einen Datenverlust zu erleiden. Beim nächsten Hochfahren werden alle Daten aus dem "hiberfil.sys" wieder in den Arbeitsspeicher geschrieben und deine Session somit wiederhergestellt. Der Nachteil ist das deutlich langsamere Herunterfahren und Wiederherstellen (vor allem bei HDDs) im Vergleich zum "normalen" Herunterfahren.

Ich hoffe das war so halbwegs verständlich


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Energie sparen ist insbesondere für Desktop rechner interessant das man ein oder 2 stunden überbrücken kann. 
Ruhezustand ist insbesondere für Laptop interessant.  Da wird tatsächlich die kiste ganz stromlos geschalten und kann über die nacht so bleiben. 
am nächsten tag kann man da so weitermachen wie man den rechner/laptop einen tag zuvor verlassen hat. 

zudem wird kaum eine desktop kiste den "ruhemodus" anbieten. Da nur der Ruhemodus die hibernate file braucht kann man diese eigentlich im desk bereich bedenkenlos abschalten.


----------



## neo3 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja, das hilft mir sehr!!! 
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erläuterung  

Das heißt, ich kann den Ruhezustand ausschalten, wenn ich sonst immer nur "Energie sparen" nutze... das macht die Entscheidung zwischen 64 und 128 GB allerdings wieder etwas schwerer ^^


----------



## thom_cat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Jup SATA 6Gb/s macht nur Sinn mit einem aktuellen Sandy Bridge System, die ganzen Zusatzchips machen keinen Sinn


 
oder mit den aktuellen amd chipsätzen 
die sollte man nicht unterschlagen.


----------



## feldspat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hey.
Habe jetzt die Crucial m4 am SATA 6GB Port hängen (Rampage III Extreme mit Marvell Chip)

Ist es normal, dass die SSD jetzt unter "Hardware sicher entfernen und auswerfen" in der Taskleiste gelistet ist?
Das ist ja mal voll nervig...

Und muss der Marvell Chip sie IMMER beim booten erst "detecten" (sry für Denglisch, aber mir fällt gerade kein besseres Wort ein), das dauert ja auch paar Sekunden?

Da die Leistung am SATA 3GB nicht merklich schlechter ist, überlege ich gerade, sie wieder da ran zu hängen.

Danke um Antworten!


----------



## thom_cat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn du sie am marvell lassen willst, dann solltest du aber auf den msahci wechseln.
die marvell treiber beherrschen nämlich kein trim.


----------



## feldspat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bin mir eben ned sicher...
Das auftauchen rechts unten in der Taskleiste finde ich störend und auch das detecten bevor beim booten das windows logo kommt.

Edit:

Ich häng sie wieder an 3gb/s
Man scheiss Marvell Chip


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ist es normal, dass die SSD jetzt unter "Hardware sicher entfernen und auswerfen" in der Taskleiste gelistet ist?



kann man da nicht was im hardware manager abschalten?! Thema---> Schreibcache für maximale Leistung?!

Wie du schon selber gemerkt hast, empfehlen wir eigentlich immer den 3gb/s port zu nutzen. Nachteile von nem Marvell chip hast ja schon selber ausgemacht


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo den amrvell vom r3e kannst knicken.

PS: die gtx 580 DCII is irgendwie absolut krank. DA2 mit alles auf volle möhre läuft wie geschnitten brot... und das mit nem 955 BE


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bekomm meine 570 auch nur mit crysis und metro in die knie  hab schon mit Down sampling angefangen das sie aus ihrem winterschlaf aufwacht lol


----------



## feldspat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo. Am 3gb/s isse jetz auch wieder!
Ne SSD macht schon Spaß...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> jo den amrvell vom r3e kannst knicken.
> 
> PS: die gtx 580 DCII is irgendwie absolut krank. DA2 mit alles auf volle möhre läuft wie geschnitten brot... und das mit nem 955 BE


Auch wenn's hier nicht hingehört darf ich fragen wieviel fps du durchschnittlich in DA2 mit deinem genanntem Sys mit max. Details und ner 1080p oder 1920x1200 Auflösung hast?
Ich gehe mal jetzt vom aktuellen 270.61er Treiber aus...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> jo den amrvell vom r3e kannst knicken.
> 
> PS: die gtx 580 DCII is irgendwie absolut krank. DA2 mit alles auf volle möhre läuft wie geschnitten brot... und das mit nem 955 BE


 
Ne GTX580 bekommst momentan nur mit Downsampling in die Knie sonst hast du keine Chance sie zum einbrechen zu bringen!


----------



## Vaykir (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Auch wenn's hier nicht hingehört darf ich fragen wieviel fps du durchschnittlich in DA2 mit deinem genanntem Sys mit max. Details und ner 1080p oder 1920x1200 Auflösung hast?
> Ich gehe mal jetzt vom aktuellen 270.61er Treiber aus...


 
kp, mein monitor schafft nur 1680x1050  treiber stimmt aber.
aber ich turne da immer zwischen 45 und 60 frames rum (vsync aktiviert). da limitiert leider die CPU (daher die relativ geringen "low-fps").

Settings sind halt im optionsmenü alles auf max mit full AA und 16x AF. gucke aber mal, obich downsampling nachher mal akiviere.


----------



## roheed (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab hier noch einen Beitrag gefunden...zum thema SSD XD

Problem: Daten von SSDs mit Sandforce-Controllern bei Controller-Schaden nicht rettbar



> Ne SSD macht schon Spaß...


Auf alle fälle  Wer noch länger wartet ist selber schuld  Jetzt günstig einsteigen, den hammer speed mitnehmen und dann zurücklehnen bis die dinger mit mehr gb in den bezahlbaren rahmen kommen. Wird eh nur ne frage der zeit sein bis die ersten 1Tb SSD für paar hundert € zu haben sein werden. (hoffe zumindest  )


----------



## SirToctor (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Leute, bin grad am Überlegen mir ne SSD zuzulegen - und hab ehrlich gesagt von der Materie null Ahnung -.-
Soll wirklich nur für das Nötigste sein - sprich System und gut

die hab ich hier rausgesucht- würde mich über Feedback freuen, bzw. obs in dem Preissegment was besseres gibt - vlt. mit etwas weniger Speicher...

OCZ Vertex 2

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Vaykir (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also die vertex 2 gehört nicht mehr zu unseren empfehlungen.
kann dir allerdings die C300 von crucial empfehlen (oder die m4, wenns etwas neuer sein soll).


----------



## roheed (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die Vertex 2 wäre mittlerweile auch nur noch meine zweite Wahl. Mit der C300 @ 64gb fährt man idr besser. Auch wenn man die leistungsunterschiede jetzt nicht groß merken wird. btw, die startseite hast dir angeschaut?


----------



## Infernalracing (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

*Welche SSD für mein Notebook ?*
Hallo,

ich möchte mir in den nächsten zwei Wochen eine SSD für mein Notebook kaufen.
Da mir SSD's bis jetzt einfach zu Teuer waren habe ich mir nie eine gekauft, da aber meine Externe 2,5" Platte den Arsch hoch gerissen hat zieht meine Systemplatte ins Externe Gehäuse und mein Notebook bekommt ein "Non-Mechanik" Datengrab.

Ich habe noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit SSD's gemacht und Besitze leider nur mehr oder weniger gefährliches Halbwissen!#
Deswegen wäre Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung echt klasse!

1. Ich suche eine SSD mit SATA II da mein Notebook (ASUS X50Vn) sowieso nicht mehr hergibt.
2. Die Platte sollte sich Preislich im Rahmen halten also Max. 250€ Kosten
3. Maximaler Speicherplatz ist mir Wichtiger als Top Speed

Weitere Fragen:
Arbeitet der Sandforce Controller mittlerweile gut mit Notebooks zusammen, denn Damals habe ich in Foren viel von Totalausfällen von SSD's mit Sandforce 1200 Controllern in Notebooks gelesen?
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock alles neu zu Installieren, Deswegen wollte ich die Systempartition einfach Spiegeln, auf was muss ich dabei achten?

DANKE!


----------



## Vaykir (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> 2. Die Platte sollte sich Preislich im Rahmen halten also Max. 250€ Kosten
> 3. Maximaler Speicherplatz ist mir Wichtiger als Top Speed



das wird beides gleichzeitig wohl nicht funktionieren. für 250€ bekommst du gerade mal 128gb (ca. 180€). für eine stufe mehr, also 256gb, musst du schon mehr als 350€ hinblättern.

wenn du maximalen speicherplatz suchst, bist aber mit ner ssd fehl am platze (das zum thema gefährliches halbwissen) und solltest wieder eine HDD nehmen.




> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock alles neu zu Installieren, Deswegen wollte ich die Systempartition einfach Spiegeln, auf was muss ich dabei achten?



ebenfalls ein klassischer "fail".
wenn du ne hdd image auf ne ssd mirrorn willst, kanns passieren, dass das alignment falsch eingestellt is, was zu performance einbußen führen kann.
deshalb: ist die ssd neu, solltest auch win7 neu draufmachen, da dies alles nötige passend einstellt. fehlervorbeugung praktisch.


----------



## Infernalracing (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> das wird beides gleichzeitig wohl nicht funktionieren. für 250€ bekommst du gerade mal 128gb (ca. 180€). für eine stufe mehr, also 256gb, musst du schon mehr als 350€ hinblättern.
> 
> wenn du maximalen speicherplatz suchst, bist aber mit ner ssd fehl am platze (das zum thema gefährliches halbwissen) und solltest wieder eine HDD nehmen.


Ich wollte ja nur sagen das mir mehr Speicherplatz lieber ist als Max. Perfomance und 256GB währen nicht schlecht aber mehr als 250€ muß nicht sein.
Ich habe zB. gesehen das es für etwas unter 250€ auch SSD's mit 160 oder 180GB gibt, dafür such ich eine Kaufberatung!



Vaykir schrieb:


> ebenfalls ein klassischer "fail".
> wenn du ne hdd image auf ne ssd mirrorn willst, kanns passieren, dass das alignment falsch eingestellt is, was zu performance einbußen führen kann.
> deshalb: ist die ssd neu, solltest auch win7 neu draufmachen, da dies alles nötige passend einstellt. fehlervorbeugung praktisch.


Und wieder ist ein halber Tag meines Lebens zerstört, ich Hasse Neuinstallationen wie die Pest aber was das angeht werde ich Deinen Rat wohl annehmen, Danke dafür!


----------



## Vaykir (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nur sagen das mir mehr Speicherplatz lieber ist als Max. Perfomance und 256GB währen nicht schlecht aber mehr als 250€ muß nicht sein.
> Ich habe zB. gesehen das es für etwas unter 250€ auch SSD's mit 160 oder 180GB gibt, dafür such ich eine Kaufberatung!
> 
> 
> Und wieder ist ein halber Tag meines Lebens zerstört, ich Hasse Neuinstallationen wie die Pest aber was das angeht werde ich Deinen Rat wohl annehmen, Danke dafür!


 
EIN TAG?
ich glaube du hast keine ahnung, wie schnell das mit ner ssd geht. such dir vorher alle passenden treiber zusammen und dann hast den ganzen mist in einer stunde fertig. in zeiten von win7 und SSDs ist das kein problem mehr.

und 160-180gb für 250€ bekommste nur die agility/vertex 2 oder die intel 320.


----------



## Infernalracing (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> EIN TAG?
> ich glaube du hast keine ahnung, wie schnell das mit ner ssd geht. such dir vorher alle passenden treiber zusammen und dann hast den ganzen mist in einer stunde fertig. in zeiten von win7 und SSDs ist das kein problem mehr.


Na ja mit einer SSD mag die Installation schneller gehen aber dann heist es ja noch die Restliche Software muß zusammengesucht und Installiert werden, Windows und andere Programme müßen angepasst werden und das braucht auch mit einer SSD wesentlich länger als "1. Stunde".


Vaykir schrieb:


> und 160-180gb für 250€ bekommste nur die *agility/vertex 2* oder die intel 320.


Arbeitet der Sandforce Controller mittlerweile gut mit Notebooks zusammen, denn Damals habe ich in Foren viel von Totalausfällen von SSD's mit Sandforce 1200 Controllern in Notebooks gelesen?


----------



## Vaykir (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm also ich brauche selten länger als ne stunde für nen neuaufsetzten. geht eigl ziemlich fix alles.

und ob der SF controller da vernünftig mit arbeitet, weis ich net. hab kein notebook.
aber such dir vllt ne 256er c300 bei ebay oder so.


----------



## roheed (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab auch zugenüge von problemen mit SF SSD mit notebooks gelesen. Ob da mehr hysterie als realität dahinter stecke weiß ich nicht. Ob es sich gebessert hat genauso wenig ^^ Idr warn ja eher die Notebooks Schuld (bios) als die SSD aber das ist ein anderes thema. 

schau dir das mal an. bessere ssd für das geld wirst nicht finden

128GB Crucial C300 Series CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC - Computer


----------



## thom_cat (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

es gab bei notebooks und den sandforce mal das problem, dass die mit dem stand by nicht klargekommen sind.
da haben aber die meisten hersteller mittlerweile aber ein firmware update gebracht.

allerdings würde ich eher die intel nehmen.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Alsoooo. Gegeben:

- SATA 3Gb/s Controller

- Budget bis 250€

- Eher Speicherplatz (richtige Aussage wäre "Zuverlässigkeit"), statt Performance


Schauen wir doch mal, was wir da schönes finden 
Da wäre zum einen die "alte" Vertex 2. Mit 245€ (inkl. Versand) würdest du hier ein ordentliches SSD mit 180GB bekommen, also ca 50% mehr als bei den meisten anderen die noch in deinem Budget liegen. Vorfälle mit übermäßig  vielen defekten Sandforce Drives bei Laptopeinsatz sind mir nicht bekannt. OCZ Vertex 2 180GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE180G)
Eine Überlegung wäre auch noch die neue Vertex 3 wert, allerdings nur an einem SATA 6Gb/s Anschluss, sonst macht der ordentliche Aufpreis (~235€ / 120GB) fast keinen Sinn: OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-120G)

Für gut 175€ hätten wir da noch die "alte" C300 von Crucial. Wird gerne als Desktopdrive genommen, warum nicht auch für einen mobilen Rechenknecht? Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1)
Für ziemlich genau 10€ mehr gibts das "Gleiche" noch mal in blau: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) (Für die Unwissenden, das ist zwar der Nachfolger, macht aber bis auf den Look, den Namen und den eingesetzten NAND-Chip (25nm) nicht wirklichen einen Unterschied.)

Zu guter letzt hätten wir da noch die Intel 320 - auch eine "neue" Reihe. Für 170€ gibts 120GB für 240€ 160GB.

Fazit: Zwar gibt es noch andere Vertreter, die interressantesten dürften wir hier aber zusammen haben. Zum Beispiel findet sich die Vertex 2 120GB nicht in meiner Liste, obwohl dieses SSD doch weite Verbreitung und viele Anhänger findet!? Hier hat man es aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit 25nm NAND-Chips zu tun, zusammen mit einem Controller der nicht so recht dafür gedacht ist.
Da ich persönlich auch auf einer Suche nach einem SSD für meinen Laptop bin, habe ich mir auch meine Gedanken dazu gemacht. Zurzeit überlege ich der Intel 320 eine Chance zu geben. Zum einen bietet sie ordentlich Leistung und nutzt die Bandbreite des SATA 3Gb/s Bus am besten aus (wenn man diversen Tests trauen darf). Da ich bei einem Laptop aber nicht nur auf die reine Performance achte, sondern auch um das drum herum, denke ich schnürt hier Intel aktuell das beste Paket für den mobilen Einsatz. /discuss


----------



## PontifexM (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

finde die vertex III immer noch am geilsten ^^


----------



## mojoxy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich (noch) nicht. Erst mal macht mich der Preis ziemlich ungeil. Zudem habe ich noch keine Benches gesehen, die nach dem Schreibeinbruch durchgeführt wurden. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da wieder gute Unterschiede existieren. Außerdem ist sie doch recht teuer. Und selbst wenn, wann brauchst du, bzw. kannst du sinnvoll diese Leistung nutzen? Ich selbst mache ja recht viel Videoschnitt, da ist das schon echt nett. Aber trotzdem kopiere ich ja nicht ständig die Datein hin und her. Wenn dann werden sie verschoben... Ach und habe ich schon erwähnt, dass der Preis mein(en) MOJO schrumpfen lässt?


----------



## Infernalracing (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@mojoxy


Das nenne ich mal eine Klasse Beratung, Danke! 

Also die Intel 320 mit 160GB sieht für mich am besten aus und da Du auch ziemlich Kompetent zu seien scheinst was SSD's angeht nehme ich Deine Empfehlung gerne an!

Könntest Du mir auf die Schnelle noch ein oder zwei weitere Fragen beantworten?

1. Bei SSD nutze ich AHCI oder?
2. Muß ich nach einer Neuinstallation noch irgendwas im Windows Konfig. oder wird die Trim Funktion usw. Automatisch Aktiv?
3. Um Platz zu Sparen die Auslagerungsdatei auf 2GB reduzieren und den Ruhezustand Deaktivieren, was geht noch?

MfG IR


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das nächste SSD mit Sandforce: Corsair kündigt SSD-Serie Force 3 an


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> 1.Bei SSD nutze ich AHCI oder?
> 2.Muß ich nach einer Neuinstallation noch irgentwas im Windows Konfig. oder wird die Trim Funktion usw. Automatisch Aktiv?
> 3.Um Platz zu Sparen die Auslagerungdatei auf 2GB reduzieren und den Ruhezustand Deaktivieren, was geht noch?
> 
> MfG IR


zu 1)AHCI ist immer eine gute Idee, da es deutlich mehr Funktionen untersützt als IDE. Also auf "an" stellen 

zu 2) Eigentlich nicht. Zumindest wenn du Windows 7 verwendest, was ich dir dringend empfehlen würde  Die Neuinstallation stellt schon alles soweit ein. Wenn du nicht temp-Folder und sonstige Sachen verschieben willst, kannst du alles so lassen. Trim ist automatisch aktiviert - zumindest Softwareseitig. An der Hardware kannst du eh nix verstellen 

zu 3) Temp und User-Folder auf die HDD verschieben. Kostet aber Leistung (zumindest beim temp). Sonst fällt mir spotan nichts mehr ein. Hier gibts noch einige weitere Ausführungen von Elementardrache dazu. Ich würde aber temp und app-Folder nicht verschieben. Nur "Eigene Datein", "Eigene Musik", usw.

PS: Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Infernalracing (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> zu 3) Temp und User-Folder auf die HDD verschieben. Kostet aber Leistung (zumindest beim temp). Sonst fällt mir spotan nichts mehr ein. Hier gibts noch einige weitere Ausführungen von Elementardrache dazu. Ich würde aber temp und app-Folder nicht verschieben. Nur "Eigene Datein", "Eigene Musik", usw.


Da ich in meinem Notebook nur eine Platte verbauen kann, wäre es nicht so Cool Systemrelevante Ordner einfach auf ein andere Festplatte auszulagern



mojoxy schrieb:


> PS: Danke für die Blumen


Wenn Jemand so Hilfreich ist, Wieso nicht!?!?!

MfG IR


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und noch eine 
Adata kündigt S511-SSD-Serie an


----------



## thom_cat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wird auch zeit, dass ocz da konkurrenz bekommt.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wird sich auch endlich zeigen, ob OCZ "Super-Duper-Extreme-Performance-Firmware" auch wirklich was bringt, oder (was ich eher denke) einfach nur gut auf Marketingfolien kommt


----------



## thom_cat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

natürlich bringt die was 

gibt den ersten test der adata schon: Hardwareluxx - Exklusiv im Test: ADATA S511 SSD mit 6 Gb/s und SF-2281-Controller


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ein Auszug davon (siehe Seite 2):

"Während wir die Frage nach dem Leistungsverlust in unserem Test der  Vertex 3 nicht beantworten konnten, ist uns dies nun möglich. Im  Neuzustand (bzw. nach einem Secure Erase) schreibt die ADATA S511 bzw.  der SF-2281-Controller Daten mit 295 MB/s (Iometer, QD 1, 128K,  Testdauer eine Minute). Nach extrem starker Beanspruchung sinkt dieser  Wert auf gut 100 MB/s. Ab diesem Punkt sinkt die Leistung nicht mehr,  weswegen man auch oft von Steady-State-Performance redet. Nach einem  vollständigen TRIM über die komplette Kapazität des Laufwerks schreibt  das Laufwerk zwar wieder mit 157 MB/s, das ist allerdings noch sehr weit  vom Ausgangswert entfernt. Andere Laufwerke bzw. Controller besitzen  eine wesentlich bessere TRIM-Performance und erreichen problemlos wieder  die Ausgangswerte. Wobei man an dieser Stelle fairerweise dazusagen  muss, dass der Leistungseinbruch bei Laufwerken auf SandForce-Basis nur  bei vollständig inkompressiblen Daten so groß ausfällt. Je besser sich  die Daten komprimieren lassen, desto geringer wird der Unterschied  zwischen der Leistung im Neuzustand und nach starker Beanspruchung."

Das sind im Schnitt 50%... üble Geschichte. So viel hatte ich nicht erwartet. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## thom_cat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das problem des vorgängers wurde leider noch nicht behoben... sofern sandforce hier ein problem sieht


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie gesagt: böse Zungen könnten behaupten, dass das ein Feature ist, um in Tests (die ja meist über einen recht kurzen Zeitraum stattfinden) diverser Onlineplattformen besonders gut abzuschneiden. Die meisten Tester gehen auf dieses Phänomen auch gar nicht ein [warum auch immer, finanzieller Anreiz, wissen es nicht!? Will hier niemanden was böses unterstellen - war nur eine Feststellung meinerseits.] und ein unversierter Interressent könnte sich von den teilweise enormen Schreibraten blenden lassen.
Zudem würden es die meisten Endanwender wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal bemerken, dass die Leistung über die Zeit abnimmt, denn wo merkt man denn sowas schon, außer wenn man regelmäßig Benchmarks drüberjubelt. Und da kann man nicht mehr von einem unwissenden Interressenten, sondern eher von einem visierten Computerliebhaber sprechen, der sich der Sandforce-"Problematik" wahrscheinlich schon vor dem Kauf bewusst war.


----------



## thom_cat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

den anschein erweckt es manchmal, da muss ich dir absolut recht geben.
man argumentiert ja auch oft, dass es der langlebigkeit nutzen würde, aber das muss sich auch erst noch rausstellen.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich mir das mit der Langlebigkeit vorstellen soll. Das sind ja keine mechanischen Bauteile, die sich bei erhöhter Drehzahl schneller abnutzen könnten. Warum soll also eine NAND-Zelle länger halten, wenn ich sie mit "nur" 150MB/s befeuere, als mit 300MB/s, solange ich die gleiche Menge an Datan darauf schreibe - halt nur in zweitem Fall doppelt so schnell.

Man könnte jetzt so agumentieren, dass der Controller bei langsameren Schreibraten "mehr Zeit" hat das Wear Leveling ordentlich zu berechen / auszunutzen, aber das soll mir Sandforce erst mal schriftlich und mit schlüssigen Argumenten erklären. Bis dahin bleibe ich bei meiner vorhergehenden Aussage.

PS: Ich bin selbst stolzer Besitzer einer OCZ Vertex 2 120GB (Sandforce SF-1200, 34nm) und habe den Kauf keine Sekunde bereut!


----------



## thom_cat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

eben eben, die frage stelle ich mir ja auch.
wirklich 100% schlüssig ist das ganze nicht.
da helfen wohl nur langzeiterfahrungen.

eine sandforce fehlt mir noch, aber wenn die auswahl entsprechend der sf1200 modelle ist, werde ich mir mal ein besorgen.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du meinst sicher SF-2200 oder? Denke mehr Auswahl an SF-1200 als zurzeit wird es nicht mehr geben


----------



## thom_cat (16. Mai 2011)

Meinte schon sf-1200.
Wollte sagen wenn es bei den sf-2200 so viel Modelle wie beim Vorgänger gibt, dann hole ich mir mal eine.
Zur Zeit ist die Auswahl noch zu klein.


----------



## Franz Neubauer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mal die OCZ Vertex 3 mit der Mercury Extreme Pro 6G SSD 2.5" Serial-ATA 9.5mm 6Gb/s SSD verglichen. Angeblich schreibt OWC, dass ihre SSD die OCZ Vertex 3 leicht überbietet und etwas erschwinglicher ist. Es gibt leider nur ein paar Anbieter in Europa (Irland und Spanien, glaube ich).

Ich weiss auch, dass eine Firma the OWC Pro 6G für Reviews und Testzwecke kostenlos für einen gewissen Zeitraum verschickt.

Würde mich freuen zu wissen ob ihr mehr über die OWC wisst?


----------



## zuogolpon (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe mich jetzt mal in das SSd Thema eingelesen, eine OCZ Agility 3 bestellt und frage mich jetzt, was ich tun muss, damit die lange schnell bleibt.

Was ist mit Rücksetzen gemeint? Funktioniert TRIM mit dem SF2281 immernoch nicht korrekt? Gibt es irgendwelche Punkte, außer der Systemoptimierung für SSDs(HDD Dienste abschalten etc.), zu beachten? Vor allem beim Sandforce?


----------



## thom_cat (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

es ist anzunehmen, dass sich da bei sandforce in die richtung nichts getan hat.

wirklich was optimieren muss man nicht sofern man win7 als betriebssystem nutzt.


----------



## hamburgcity (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin!! Habe mir die letzten 20 Seite durchgelesen und blicke immer noch nicht ganz durch... Möchte mir entweder das ASUS P8P67 Pro (ALTERNATE) oder das MSI P67A-GD65 (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)) holen.

Beide haben die gleichen Controller (P67, MSI -> Marvell 88SE9128 Asus -> Marvell 88SE9120 und JMB362). Ich habe längere Zeit die OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB auf meiner Liste gehabt, bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr sicher da so viele neue draußen sind und es kann sein, dass 120 GB nicht genug sind. Würde bis +/- 250 EUR ausgeben. 

Freue mich über Antworten.

Gruß aus Celle


----------



## mojoxy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

1) P67 würde ich nur noch kaufen, wenn du um jeden Preis Geld sparen willst. Würde dir sonst ein Z68 Board empfehlen, aber das ist ja auch der falsche Thread hier!

2) Ob dir 120GB reichen oder nicht, kann dir hier nur eine Person ganz genau sagen: Du selbst 

3) Bist du dir sicher, dass du die letzten 20 Seiten gelsen hast? Sonst hättest du doch sicher auch meinen Post gelesen, der so ziemlich alle aktuell verfügbaren SSD zusammenfast: Guckste hier! Vertex 2 würde ich zurzeit nicht mehr kaufen, es sei denn du bist dir sicher, dass du wirklich noch eine mit 34nm Chips bekommst!


----------



## Crymes (17. Mai 2011)

Also es gibt im Grunde nur die Sandforce 2281 SSDs, die empfehlenswert sind, da die am schnellsten sind und nicht groß mehr kosten, als die Vorgänger.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dem muss ich mal ganz krass widersprechen! Zum einen sind die Sandforce's nicht unbedingt die schnellsten. Vor allem wenn man den Schreibleistungseinbruch beachtet. Du hast das SSD ja nicht nur eine Woche, sondern etwas länger...

Und "unter nicht groß mehr kosten" verstehe ich auch was anderes. Über 40% Aufpreis finde ich schon häftig! Keinen großen Aufpreis gibt es zum Beispiel bei Crucial - 10€ sind vertretbar. Nur da gibts auch keinen großen Unterschied


----------



## Crymes (17. Mai 2011)

Also mein jetziger Stand ist, dass die neuen Sandforce Controller in Ruhepausen aufräumen und auch mit komplett komprimierten Daten doppelt so schnell schreiben wie die erste Generation.
Diese Werte erreichst du bei keiner anderen 60 GByte SSd für den Preis!


----------



## thom_cat (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

warte mal erste tests ab... man sieht doch bis jetzt hauptsächlich das top modell.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bisher habe ich nur Tests eines Vorserienmodells und (selten) des Releasemodells, aber immer nur die 240 GB Version. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass die 60 GB Versionen großartig langsamer sind, würde ich nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen!

Zum Thema Ruhepause und Geschwindigkeit wiederherstellen, verweise ich nur noch mal auf meinen Post von gestern.


----------



## roheed (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

An dieser stelle noch schnell ein dickes Dankeschön von mir an *Mojoxy *und *thom_cat*, die vaykir, hulkhardy1 und nicht zuletzt mir eine kleine Verschnaufpause in diesem mamut thread durch ihre tolle Arbeit gönnen. Werde euch bald wieder frisch gestärkt mit rat und tat zur seite stehen 

Bis dahin, gruß Roheed


----------



## mojoxy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach nach dir wollte ich schon fragen. Lange nicht gesehen, bzw. gelesen. Dachte mir schon fast, dass du anderweitig verhindert bist. Man liest sich später ^^


----------



## thom_cat (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

na aber gerne doch... ne pause muss ja auch mal sein.


----------



## hamburgcity (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> 1) P67 würde ich nur noch kaufen, wenn du um jeden Preis Geld sparen willst. Würde dir sonst ein Z68 Board empfehlen, aber das ist ja auch der falsche Thread hier!
> 
> 2) Ob dir 120GB reichen oder nicht, kann dir hier nur eine Person ganz genau sagen: Du selbst
> 
> 3) Bist du dir sicher, dass du die letzten 20 Seiten gelsen hast? Sonst hättest du doch sicher auch meinen Post gelesen, der so ziemlich alle aktuell verfügbaren SSD zusammenfast: Guckste hier! Vertex 2 würde ich zurzeit nicht mehr kaufen, es sei denn du bist dir sicher, dass du wirklich noch eine mit 34nm Chips bekommst!


 
Doch den Beitrag hatte ich auch gelesen war mir nur nicht sicher da du am Ende schreibst dass Du auch eine suchst fuer Dein Notebook. Ich suche eine fuern Desktop PC... ja, beide gehen ich weiss  war nur ein bisschen dureinander. Die 160 GB Intel ist nicht schlecht, nur ein bisschen langsam findest Du nicht auch? Und zum Offtopic Mainboad... wieso Z68?!

EDIT: PS, habe nicht vor zu uebertakten.


----------



## thom_cat (18. Mai 2011)

Was verstehst du unter langsam?
Beziehst du dich da jetzt rein auf die sequentiellen Werte oder auch auf den Rest, welcher durchaus auf der Höhe liegt.

Im Alltag sind die Unterschiede ohnehin größtenteils zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> EDIT: PS, habe nicht vor zu uebertakten.


Ist echt der falsche Thread, aber ganz kurz nur: Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, warum dann überhaupt ein P67? Hol dir doch einfach ein "Hxx" Board und spar noch paar Kröten.

Ja mein Beitrag bezog sich in erster Linie auf Laptops, lässt sich aber ohne weiteres auch auf Desktops übertragen. Da du mit Sandy Bridga aber auch einen SATA 6Gb/s Controller hast, kannst du diesen ja auch einen Vorzug geben. Bleiben dann auch nicht mehr so viele übrig:

- Crucial C300: Gut & Günstig
- Crucial m4: Der Nachfolger
- Intel 510: Teurer dafür Intel 
- OCZ Vertex / Agility / Solid 3: Noch teurer, dafür richtig Power (zumindest vor dem Einbruch..!) (wobei ich zu Agility und Solid noch nichts näheres weis. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Performance ungefähr gleich der Vertex 3 ist. Das werden aber hoffentlich bald Tests klarstellen)
- ähnliche SF-2200 SSD, die vor kurzem vorgestellt wurden


----------



## hamburgcity (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> ...
> - Crucial C300: Gut & Günstig
> - Crucial m4: Der Nachfolger
> - Intel 510: Teurer dafür Intel
> ...


 
Danke für Deine Tipps! Ist echt nicht leicht die Entscheidung. Ich glaube Intel wäre wohl die beste Wahl. Weiß jedoch nicht ob ich die paar €uros draufzahle soll und anstelle der 510 (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Intel® 510 Series 2,5" SSD 120 GB) die 320 (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Intel® 320series 2,5" SSD 160 GB) holen sollte. Ich meine, zur Zeit habe ich auf der Hauptplatte 106 GB belegt und davon 35 GB an Games   http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...ten&l2=Solid+State+Drives&l3=SATA&l4=2,5+Zoll


----------



## mojoxy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mit der 320-Serie zielt Intel mehr auf Notebooknutzer ab. Hat deswegen auch keinen SATA 6Gb/s Support. Daher schneidet sie in Benchmarks auch etwas schlechter ab, als die 510. Da man davon in der Realität wahrscheinlich genau nichts merkt, ist dieser Faktor wohl auch zu vernachlässigen. Ich wollte nur noch erwähnt haben.

Zum Thema Spiele auf SSD: Macht nicht sonderlich viel Sinn. Die Spiele werden dadurch nicht schneller. Jedoch verkürzen sich die Ladezeiten teils deutlich. Ich selbst habe nur meine absoluten Lieblingsgames auf dem SSD. Alles andere liegt auf meiner HDD. Man kann ja auch Spiele deinstallieren und die Save Games speichern. Erneut installieren dauert ja dank SSD nicht allzu lange 

EDIT: Wenn es dir generell mehr um den verfügbaren Speicherplatz, als um höchstmögliche Performance geht, sie dir nur die Vertex 2 180GB ans Herz gelegt. Kostet noch mal paar Euro weniger als die Intel 320 und hat 20GB mehr an Bord!


----------



## hamburgcity (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn es dir generell mehr um den verfügbaren Speicherplatz, als um höchstmögliche Performance geht, sie dir nur die Vertex 2 180GB ans Herz gelegt. Kostet noch mal paar Euro weniger als die Intel 320 und hat 20GB mehr an Bord!


 
Weißt du zufällig welche Chips bei der verbaut sind? 25nm oder 34nm? Auf der offiziellen Webseite fehlt für die 180 GB die Info leider.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Mai 2011)

Beides 
Bekommst aber sehr wahrscheinlich eine mit 25nm


----------



## roheed (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die vertex 2 180gb hat mit sehr großer warscheinlichkeit (90%+) noch die alten 34nm flashchips verbaut...

Auch wenn die ganzen neuen SSD mit ihren hohen seq. Read werten verlocken, machst mit der vorgänger absolut nichts falsch. Eine Steigerung zu "Hammer schnell" ist einfach eher nur messbar als Fühlbar. Ich kann jedem nur an herz legen, wer was günstiges will kann getrost noch zur alten Sandforce generation greifen.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Mai 2011)

Denke da liegst du falsch, denke es ist umgedreht, 90% 25nm
Haben 3Stück verbaut die letzten 2Monate, alles 25nm


----------



## thom_cat (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und ich dachte ab den 180er bekommt man garantiert noch die 34nm...


----------



## roheed (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so war auch mein letzter stand...die 180 gb seien von der umstellung ausgeschlossen gewesen aber nu gut, kann sich seit damals ja noch viel getan haben. ICh/wir reden ja expizit von der 180 gb version.


----------



## hamburgcity (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> so war auch mein letzter stand...die 180 gb seien von der umstellung ausgeschlossen gewesen aber nu gut, kann sich seit damals ja noch viel getan haben. ICh/wir reden ja expizit von der 180 gb version.


 
Hmm richtig erkennen kann man das hier auch nicht wirklich:

OCZ Vertex 2 SATA II 2.5" SSD - OCZ

Link und dann SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## hamburgcity (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

EDIT: Damit ich hier nicht was falsch verstehe... Der 34nm Chip ist doch der schnellerer alte oder?
EDIT 2: Habe mich auf Alternate durch die Bewertungen durchgekämpft (180er und 120er Version) und lese so einiges schlechtes. Viele Ausfälle, Firmware Probleme, natürlich Probleme mit den neuen 24er Chips etc etc. Ich weiß nicht ob ich da einfach auf die Brutto 60 GB verzichten soll um mir einfach lieber die Intel 510er holen soll (http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Intel%28R%29/510_Series_2,5_SSD_120_GB/809664/?)


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt würde es nicht riskieren.
Nim die Intel die reicht dicke , kommt auch bei mir rein wenn ich wieder was übrig habe


----------



## mojoxy (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Heieieiei, da hat man mal länger Uni und ihr schiebt hier gleich mal wieder Panik...

Zum Thema Vertex 2 und NAND-Chips. OCZ sagt, dass nur die 60 GB und 120 GB Varianten der Vertex 2 auf 25nm umgestellt wurde. Alles was darüber ist 160GB, 180GB, usw... soll unangetastet geblieben sein. Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass OCZ schon wieder heimlich eine Umstellung durchgeführt hat, ohne das im Produktnamen kenntlich zu machen. Ich würde sogar noch weiter als roheed gehen und sagen, dass du mit 99,98512 % Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Vertex 2 180GB mit 34nm Chip erhältst, wenn du nun eine neue bestellst. Und falls bei dir wirklich, die unwahrscheinliche Situation (mit 0,01488% - Angaben geschätzt) eintreten sollte, dass du ein SSD mit 25nm Chips bekommst, dann schick sie doch einfach zurück.

Zudem: So schlimm sind die 25nm Chips der Vertex 2 auch nicht. Ein Freund hat auch eine und ist trotzdem voll und ganz zufrieden. Das wurde in den Medien - vor allem wegen der Entrüstung, ob der heimlichen Umstellung seitens OCZ - hochgespielt. Hätte OCZ das angekündigt und im Produktnamen vermerkt, hätt' kein Hahn danach gekräht.


----------



## hamburgcity (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe mal OCZ angeschrieben und schau mal ob die Antworten. Möchte kein "Risiko" eingehen da einige Bewertungen wirklich nicht besonders gut sind und eingie meinen, die SSD mit 25nm bekommen zu haben. Über die Intel lese ich NUR gutes  Bis dahin aber VIELEN DANK!   Melde mich wenn ich was von denen höre - wenn nicht, wirds die Intel


----------



## Marvin82 (20. Mai 2011)

Komisch wir haben 3 verbaut und alle mit 25nm 
Egal 
Den jetzigen Nutzern reichen diese auch vollkommen aus, auch wenn die Leistung der 180gb nicht an meine mit 34nm ran kommt 
Merken wird man es ohne Benchmark eh nicht.
Mir geht es rein um die Haltbarkeit , und der sf-1200 ist halt für die 34nm optimiert .


----------



## hamburgcity (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe eine Antwort von OCZ erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,  vielen Dank für Ihre Email.  Da wir die Produktion von 34nm Chips eingestellt haben, stellen wir nur noch SSD's mit 25nm her. Um die Stabilität und Performance der 25nm SSD's brauchen Sie sich keine Sorgen zu machen, da sich diese nicht von den 34nm SSD's unterscheiden.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen,  Serdar Bellikli Customer Service OCZ Technology Group, Inc. - www.ocztechnology.com sbellikli@ocztechnology.com


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

gut gut, vielen dank fürs nachhacken...somit hatte marvin recht und unsere info war veraltet. 
SChau doch einfach nach corsair oder so...nicht alle herstelelr haben umgestellt.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Find ich schon krass, dass die da wieder nichts gesagt haben. Oder hat das einfach nur niemand verbreitet? Wie dem auch sei, damit ist die Vertex 2 Serie wohl performancemäßig gestorben. Schade eigentlich.

So kann man natürlich auch den Nachfolger pushen: "Unser Nachfolgemodell ist bis zu drei mal so schnell...." (Erfundene Aussage) - ja ist ja kein Problem, wenn man den Vorgänger kurz vorher kastriert. Unmöglich sowas!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man muss den SSD Herstellern aber zu gute halten das es nicht ihre Schuld ist, denn es gibt gar keine 34nm Chips mehr zu kaufen! Also was sollen sie den machen und das was es noch zu kaufen gibt sind Restbestände.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hin oder her, der dumme ist in jedem Fall der Kunde


----------



## hamburgcity (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hin oder her, der dumme ist in jedem Fall der Kunde


 
Gebe dir Recht. Hatte Alternate vor paar Tagen angeschrieben und angefragt ob sie wüssen welche Chips verbaut sind. Antwort: Nope, leider nicht... jetzt nicht wort-wörtlich so  Bei einigen SSDs steht das als Info unter den Details. Werde mir wohl die Intel zulegen. Wie schon empfohlen, werde ich bestimmte Ordner verlagern.


----------



## F1nn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Welche Intel denn? Habe immer schon gehört, das "die" Intel gut sein soll.
Ich bin immernoch am überlegen, was ich für eine in Mein Laptop einbaue, oder ob ich eine neue für meinen pc kaufe und OCZ In den Laptop zieht...


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich glaub es war von der intel 510 oder 310 (sata 2) die rede...


----------



## mojoxy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Eigentlich ging es um die Intel 320. Die 310 gibt es meines Wissens nach nur als mSata Drive.


----------



## hamburgcity (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



F1nn schrieb:


> Welche Intel denn? Habe immer schon gehört, das "die" Intel gut sein soll.
> Ich bin immernoch am überlegen, was ich für eine in Mein Laptop einbaue, oder ob ich eine neue für meinen pc kaufe und OCZ In den Laptop zieht...


 
Ja genau. Ging am Anfang um die 320 (320series 2,5" SSD 120 GB) wobei die ja eher für'n Laptop gedacht ist. Werde mir die 510 (510 Series 2,5" SSD 120 GB) zulegen.


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin Leute!
Hab heute mal wieder einen Speedtest laufen lassen bei meiner SSD und erschreckender Weise festgestellt, das sie ganz schön langsam geworden ist! 
Jedenfalls beim schreiben.

Im Anhang sind 2 Screens, der eine vom Tag wo ich sie bekommen habe ( 24.12.10) und heute (20.05.11)
Liegt es daran das sie nun um einiges voller ist?
Oder wieso schreibt sie so lahm?


----------



## mojoxy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du mir nun noch verräts welches SSD du hast... Habs leider nicht mehr im Kopf und in deiner Signatur stehts auch nicht.

Eins aber vorneweg: Am freien (oder eben nicht freien) Speicher sollte es nicht liegen, denn du hast ja noch gut 30% frei


----------



## Vaykir (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

....
....
.
.
.
.

Ersten beitrag lesen -.-

SF SSDs brechen nach der Zeit in der schriebleistung ein, zu gunsten längerer haltbarkeit.
das lesen des ersten beitrages hätte weniger zeit in anspruch genommen, als deinen beitrag zu schreiben ...


----------



## Vaykir (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wenn du mir nun noch verräts welches SSD du hast... Habs leider nicht mehr im Kopf und in deiner Signatur stehts auch nicht.
> 
> Eins aber vorneweg: Am freien (oder eben nicht freien) Speicher sollte es nicht liegen, denn du hast ja noch gut 30% frei


 

reicht doch wenn du die schreibleistung siehst => kann nur ne vertex oder ne andere SF SSD sein 

außerdem stehst in seiner signatur: einfach mal draufklicken und runterscollen.


PS: ihr seid ja beide so faule hunde  schämt euch


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wenn du mir nun noch verräts welches SSD du hast... Habs leider nicht mehr im Kopf und in deiner Signatur stehts auch nicht.
> 
> Eins aber vorneweg: Am freien (oder eben nicht freien) Speicher sollte es nicht liegen, denn du hast ja noch gut 30% frei



OCZ Vertex 2 120GB ^^



Vaykir schrieb:


> ....
> ....
> .
> .
> ...


 


Vaykir schrieb:


> reicht doch wenn du die schreibleistung siehst => kann nur ne vertex oder ne andere SF SSD sein
> 
> außerdem stehst in seiner signatur: einfach mal draufklicken und runterscollen.
> 
> ...



Faul kann man ja nicht sagen, immerhin hab ich meinen Beitrag geschrieben! 
Aber hast natürlich recht.

Habe im ersten Beitrag ( bin aber vllt auch einfach nur blind) nicht gefunden, wie ich sie vllt wieder etwas flotter machen kann,
iwelche tipps?


----------



## mojoxy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja bringt aber nicht lange was  SecureErase machen. Nach ca. einem Monat (je nach wie stark du dein SSD beschäftigst) wirst du aber wieder die gleiche Leistung wie jetzt haben...


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah okay.
Naja was heißt sehr beschäftigen...der PC läuft ca. 12h am Tag und mach halt die ganzen normalen Sachen, surfen, chatten & bla
werd mich dann wohl damit abfinden.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jup, musst du - hab ich auch - hat glaub ich jeder der ne SF-SSD hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist doch egal die schreibt doch immer noch mit ca. 70MBs und das reicht. Außer du hast ne Quelle wo die SSD mit mehr als 70MBs lesen kann erst dann merkt man den Einbruch.


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Von meinem Raid sollte sie eig. schneller als 70mb/s lesen können 
Schreiben kann ich von SSD auf Raid mit ca. 120mb/s und von Raid auf SSD mit 70-80mb/s


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

glaub solangsam hat sicher jeder SF SSD besitzer damit abgefunden das sie einbrechen  Hab auch nur 2 mal Secure erase gemacht danach wars mir auch zu blöd und habs aufgegeben. hält eh net mal nen monat an. aber wenns dich glücklich macht, die neue generation hat die gleiche macke ähm Haltbarkeits-Feature


----------



## hamburgcity (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Damit ich das richtig verstehe - wenn ich mir die Intel 510 zulege die Netto ca. 107 GB hat sollte ich 20-30% frei lassen?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Damit ich das richtig verstehe - wenn ich mir die Intel 510 zulege die Netto ca. 107 GB hat sollte ich 20-30% frei lassen?


 
naja 10 reichen wohl auch.
hab bisher noch keine performanceprobleme gehabt, auch wenn meine c300 teilweise voll war. aber oft und auf dauer sollt man die net so lassen


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sandforce sind die einzigsten SSD die man ohne schlechtes gewissen voll packen kann. Intel, C300 und co brauchen freie Zellen um sich organisieren zu können. Stellt man ihnen diese nicht zur verfügung, kommt es über kurz oder lang zu leistungseinbrüchen...(keine freien zellen zum "trimmen" usw)

warum werdet ihr euch jetzt fragen? eigentlich recht logisch...Sandforce zweigt diesen "reserve und organisationsblock" von vorne herein gleich ab (128gb flash verbaut nutzbar allerdings nur 120 gb) bei intel und co ist dieser Bereich theoretisch für den user freigegeben, sollte aber frei gelassen werden  was nun besser ist darf jeder selber entscheiden... Ich finde die sandforce methode...muß man sich schon kein kopf drum machen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut aber 8GB für ne 128GB SSD das sind unter 10% so hat der SF Controller schon seine Vorzüge weshalb ich ihn immer noch vorziehe auch vor der C300/C400 und die Lebenserwartung ist bei SSD's mit SF Controller einfach höher.


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bei der c300 und co reden wir ja auch nur von 10% reserve...
alle controller haben vor und nachteile schwer da so richtig einen "sieger" auszumachen. 

Das einzigeste was ich mit gewissheit sagen kann, der mehrpreis von fast 50€ zwischen der C300 und einer Intel 510 @ 128 gb kann man sich getrost sparen weil man nur beim benchen nen unterschied merken wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

10% sind für die C300 aber fast zu wenig. Also geraten wird von Crucial glaub bis zu 20% frei zu lassen, müsste aber um es genau zu wissen wieder nachlesen.


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher aber sind sicher auch viel gerüchte und co dabei^^ bei sandforce wurde ja auch behauptet man soll sicherheitshalber was frei lassen usw.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo !
Man kann Trim nicht schönreden.Entwerde es funktioniert was schön ist  oder nicht was totaler Dreck ist.Wenn ich mir als Otto-Endverbraucher  eine SF-1200 zulege wo das Produkt verspricht das Trim 100% unterstützt,  dann sollte es auch tun und das für immer.Allerdings lese ich selten  das eine C300/400 (Marvel) schneller kaput gehen sollte als eine Corsair  oder OcZ.Aber das es bisher der Fall ist wurde noch nicht  bestätigt.Seit wann gibt es die denn auch schon?

(Oder geht die schneller kaputt weil--->)Wenn es so sein sollte mit  den 20% Freilassen oder man beeinträchtigt die Lebensdauer extreme damit  wenn man sie immer vollpackt ,dann wäre eine SF in der hinsicht besser !

Ich frag mich immer mit was für einem scheiss man eine SSD vollpacken  kann.Wenn man auf HDD schon verzichtet hat dann würde es hinhauen.Ich  könnte noch nicht ohne HDD und ich würde niemals eine SSD vollpacken  egal welche.

_HMM.Ich werde mir eine 120 GB SSD kaufen und Trim soll mich immer  dabei begleiten da ich auf Speed abfahre.200 Euro sollte sie kosten.Sie  soll natürlich auch gute Ergebnisse mir liefern, wo von man nichts merkt  aber egal, hauptsache sie macht alles was sie verspricht.Ach nochwas,  sie sollte in der Klasse 120gb die besste SSD UND DAS NOCH ohne  Einschränkung sein.

*Die Antwort wisst ihr alle selber.Wenn ihr sie nicht findet dann schaut in euer Unterbewusstsein !*_


----------



## mojoxy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> _HMM.Ich werde mir eine 120 GB SSD kaufen und Trim soll mich immer  dabei begleiten da ich auf Speed abfahre.200 Euro sollte sie kosten.Sie  soll natürlich auch gute Ergebnisse mir liefern, wo von man nichts merkt  aber egal, hauptsache sie macht alles was sie verspricht.Ach nochwas,  sie sollte in der Klasse 120gb die besste SSD UND DAS NOCH ohne  Einschränkung sein._


Kind, die Drogen tuen dir nicht gut  Ne war nur ein Spaß, hab schon verstanden was du sagen willst und hast ja absolut recht!


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Drogen sind GUUUUUT !!!Ich lache auch immer viel wenn ich hier reinschaue.Man lernt dazu und gibt auch seinen Senf ab.Doch seit langer Zeit schon steht alles still rund um SSD.


----------



## mojoxy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja stimmt schon, so ne richtige Innovation würde uns mal gut tun. Dann hätten wir mal wieder was richtig schönes zum zerhacken xD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Nyuki, ich weiß jetzt auch nicht warum du so Trim gläubig bist? Trim ist reine Marketing und brauch wirklich kein Mensch, wie gesagt 70MB/s reicht zum schreiben im Alltag völlig aus und die Lebenswehrwartung wird ohne Trim auch sehr gesteigert.
Das du bis jetzt noch nichts davon mit bekommen hast liegt daran das es die C300 b.z.w den SF Controller noch nicht so lange gibt. Aber so in drei Jahren könnte sich die höhere Lebenserwartung der mit SF Controller betriebenen SSD's wirklich auszahlen.


----------



## roheed (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die lebensdauer siehst erst nach paar jahren wenn die C300 nach 5 jahren und die SF SSD erst nach 8 jahren + verreckt . Achtung, sind jetzt rein fiktive werte...vermutlich schafen beide die 8 jahre plus. Auf jeden fall sieht man das noch nicht in so kurzer zeit. Ich kann auch auf Trim sch**** 
auch wenn ich versteh was nyuki meint. es wurde quasi versprochen aber eingehalten halt nicht. das ist schon ne kleine frechheit.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nyuki steht also auf geschwindigkeit... soso


----------



## roheed (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aber ihr bist sogar du zu schnell


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und wenn man es genau nimmt haben die Hersteller ja nicht gelogen und ein wenig getrixt. Ist ja so das der SF Controller nominell den Trim Befehl unterstützt nur wendet er in nicht an. Angeblich soll er in ausnahmen fällen ihn doch anwenden aber das sind wieder so undurchsichtige Äußerungen von Sandforce da weiß ich dann auch nicht was ich von halten soll.

Nach meiner Meinung scheut sich Sandforce nur deshalb klipp und klar die Wahrheit zu sagen weil sie Angst haben das keine mehr ihren Controller kauft wenn es nicht den völlig überschätzten Trim Befehl unterstützt, was man ja bei Nyuki sehne kann was Marketing ausmacht!


----------



## roheed (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

naja ganz unrecht hat sie ja aber denoch nicht... die Sandforce laufwerke brechen nunmal einmal um 50% ein und das hat schon was mit TRIM zu tun. Der selbstversuch hat ja geizeigt das TRIM nicht verwendet wird um das laufwerk zu organisieren. Von daher ist es ein bischen mehr als nur marketing. Das man den schreibleistungseinbruch im alltag nicht merkt, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht und deshalb wird viel wind um nichts gemacht. 

Aber ich sehe schon, solangsam bauen sich auch hier so eine art "Fanboy" lager auf ... auf der linken nyuki anti SF, und auf der rechten Hulk pro SF


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gestrichen.......

damit sich @roheed nicht kaputt lachen muß, schade.

 Wie ich doch die, die Ahnung haben


----------



## roheed (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh man gar nix kappiert  es bricht ein, weil trim nicht greift


----------



## mojoxy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da ist sich jemand seiner Sacher sicher! Intels SSD-320-Serie bekommt zwei Jahre Garantieverlängerung


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wir werden sehen, was sich daraus ergibt. Die "neue" SSD Generation haut mich jedenfalls nicht vom Hocker, hatte mir da irgendwie mehr erhofft.


@ roheed
jaja, ich bremse, damit sie wieder hinterherkommen kann 
ich bleibe ürbrigends crucial treu.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe gestern einen cocktail in den Arm gespritzt bekommen ,Tetanus & co.Tut so weeeh mein Arm.Die Intel sieht gut aus mal abwarten was sie verspricht^^

Zum Thema Marketing falle.Ja aus fehlern lernt man^^.War auch eine mit der ersten die sich die zugelegt hat.Das passiert mir nicht nochmal.

Ich denke das beruht sich nicht auf Fakten das eine C300 schneller put gehen soll, zum thema Marketing 

Im Juni-Juli fahre ich mit der Maximalen geschwindigkeit egal in welcher Liga^^ Putz ich alles weg.Wie jetzt auch in der kleinen Liga .Ich muss mal eben 150 m² putzen gehen
Schönes WE euch noch.


----------



## hamburgcity (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sehr amuesant hier  Sagt mal, werden die Kapazitaeten bei den SSDs ebenfalls wie bei den HDDs angegeben d.h. 120 GB Brutto 109 GB Netto z.B.? B.T.W., habe mich fuer die Intel 510 entschieden.


----------



## hwk (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Sehr amuesant hier  Sagt mal, werden die Kapazitaeten bei den SSDs ebenfalls wie bei den HDDs angegeben d.h. 120 GB Brutto 109 GB Netto z.B.? B.T.W., habe mich fuer die Intel 510 entschieden.


 
Also eigentlich sind die Angaben auf HDDs sowie auf SSDs richtig (sofern auf der SSD nicht noch bisschen Platz als "Reserve" genutzt wird) ... also wenn da 120 Gigabyte = GB ( = 1 000 000 000 Byte = 1000 Megabyte) draufsteht sind auch 120 GB drin, Windows allerdings rechnet intern mit Gibibyte = GiB das sind 1024 Mebibyte = 1073741824 Byte.... daher entsprechen 120 GB ~ 111.7 GiB ;x


----------



## hamburgcity (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hwk schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sind die Angaben auf HDDs sowie auf SSDs richtig (sofern auf der SSD nicht noch bisschen Platz als "Reserve" genutzt wird) ... also wenn da 120 Gigabyte = GB ( = 1 000 000 000 Byte = 1000 Megabyte) draufsteht sind auch 120 GB drin, Windows allerdings rechnet intern mit Gibibyte = GiB das sind 1024 Mebibyte = 1073741824 Byte.... daher entsprechen 120 GB ~ 111.7 GiB ;x


 
Ja das meinte ich  hatte nur irgendwo gehoert der gelesen dass ein SSD Hersteller dies beruecksichtigt und dementsprechend die Windows GB- Zahl vermerkt.


----------



## hwk (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Ja das meinte ich  hatte nur irgendwo gehoert der gelesen dass ein SSD Hersteller dies beruecksichtigt und dementsprechend die Windows GB- Zahl vermerkt.


 
Alleine aus Gründen der Werbung kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass Hersteller jemals die Gibibyte Angaben für so ein Laufwerk machen, da viele keine Ahnung haben und sich die "größeren" 120 Gigabyte besser anhören als die 111,7 Gibibyte obwohl es im endeffekt die selbe Speichermenge ist^^


----------



## Per4mance (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und was kauft man grad für SataIII ssd's wo billig und gut sind? mind. 60gb max 100gb. is nur für betriebssystem paar proggs.

als Datengrab hab ich ne Spinpoint f3 500gb.


wo soll ich die ssd bei nem Gigabyte 770ta-ud3 anschließen? am Sata III port oder? den Marvel mag ich net benutzen


----------



## hwk (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Areos schrieb:


> und was kauft man grad für SataIII ssd's wo billig und gut sind? mind. 60gb max 100gb. is nur für betriebssystem paar proggs.
> 
> als Datengrab hab ich ne Spinpoint f3 500gb.
> 
> ...


 
ich glaub für ein Board mit 700er Southbridge lohnt sich eine Sata III SSD garnet :x


----------



## Per4mance (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab nur mit dem gedanken die tage gespielt

bin mit meiner f3 eig. zufrieden is alles schön schnell.


----------



## thom_cat (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

im vergleich zu ner ssd ist die f3 aber nicht mehr so schnell


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern einen cocktail in den Arm gespritzt bekommen [...]


 
Ganz fatal böse Formulierung   
Da fallen mir gleich etliche nicht jugendfreie Sprüche zu ein 


Hab hier evtl noch was für die Hauptseite gefunden:
http://www.overclockers.com/resetting-ssd-factory-defaults-dos/

Is zwar schon älter, aber da gabs auch schon fragen zu.


----------



## roheed (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich denke das beruht sich nicht auf Fakten das eine C300 schneller put gehen soll, zum thema Marketing



Die crucial Schreibt im verhältnis 1 : 1,1  (Windows  : SSD) eine Sandforce allerdings  1:0,5 (Windows  : SSD) 
Jetzt angenommen bei beiden SSD sind gleich gute flash verbaut, welche hält dann wohl länger? 



> und was kauft man grad für SataIII ssd's wo billig und gut sind? mind. 60gb max 100gb. is nur für betriebssystem paar proggs.


Für den kleinen geldbeutel und dem unedlichen wunsch nach Sata 3 kann man immer noch bedenkenlos zur C300 greifen. der nachfolger, die M4 (c400) hat leistungsmässig nicht viel zulegen können und auch noch die vermeindlich schlechteren 25nm flash verbaut.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Die crucial Schreibt im verhältnis 1 : 1,1 (Windows : SSD) eine Sandforce allerdings 1:0,5 (Windows : SSD)



kannste das mal genauer erklären? erst recht das verhältnis 1:1,1 check ich gerade net.



> der nachfolger, die M4 (c400) hat leistungsmässig nicht viel zulegen können und auch noch die vermeindlich schlechteren 25nm flash verbaut.



is die frage, ob das schlechte image der 25er zellen auch für non-SF controller SSDs zutrifft.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed ich weiss nicht warum der verschleiss dadurch beschleunigt wird.Wenn das dem wirklich entspricht zählt nur abwarten.Bis dahin werde ich vvl. schon graue Haare haben


----------



## roheed (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn du 1 gb komprimierbare daten unter windows hast wird auf die crucial 1 GB in den flash geschoben. das macht ein verhältniss 1:1 wie schon bei den guten alten HDD. durch trimen und sonstige reorganisationen steigt das ganze sogar leicht über 1gb... 1gb unter windows macht also 1,1gb daten im flash. 

Sandforce komprimiert die daten ja on the fly...soll heißen

1gb unter windows bedeutet 500 mb im flash! Das ist natürlich das optimum aber realistisch sind wirklich werte zwischen 1:0,5-0,9
Und grad unter Windows hast ja ne unmenge an komprimierbarer daten oder warum hat die setup dvd 3,7 gb und auf der hdd sind es auf einmal 8gb + ?!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

achso, das meinste.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wobei man auch noch sagen muss das die ganze Kompemiererei auch auf die Geschwindigkeit geht was man ja auch an den Benchmarks zwischen C300 und einer SF SSD sehen kann. Aber schluss endlich hat der SF Controller die SSD's revoltioniert und macht seine Sache wirklich gut, besonders in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit! In 10 Jahren unterhalten wir uns noch mal wenn meine SSD noch geht und @Vaykir deine schon längst über den Jordan ist!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

pah! in 10 jahren werde ich die c300 höchsten noch im benchtable haben, wen ich überhaupt noch den pc habe. eigl wollte ich dann schon ne familie haben und oc nur noch als kleines hobby betreiben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei deinem Glück mit Frauen bist du in 10 Jahren immer noch Singel und steckst deine ganze Liebe in den PC, den in 10 Jahren sollen die Kisten schon Gefühle bekommen haben.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Haha, sehr witzig 
Ja hatte letztes Jahr bissle Pech, aber meine Güte, ich bin noch jung.
Da kann noch viel passieren


----------



## mojoxy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey ihr Turteltauben. Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es (schon wieder) eine neue Firmware für die Vertex 2 gibt! Oder habe ich das hier irgendwann mal im Wust eurer Romanzen überlesen 

http://www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ_SSD_v133_Firmware_Release_Notes.pdf

Hoffentlich bekommen die endlich damit den Standby Bug in den Griff!


----------



## mojoxy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Update: Geht leider (bei mir) immer noch nicht. Damit dürfte ich mich wohl auch von dem Gedanken verabschieden, mir eine neues SSD für meinen PC zu kaufen und die Vertex 2 in meinem neuen Laptop zu verwenden... Ohne Standby: Noway


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Für den Lappi sind ja eigentlich auch die Corsair Nova gemacht, weil es in Laptops Besonderheiten mit dem Chipsatz gibt. Aber wie es mir auch schon passiert ist, hinterher ist man immer klüger.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Welche Meinung habt ihr eigentlich zur 
*Corsair Force Series 3 F120, 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F120GB3-BK)?*

Eine Empfehlung für den Preis?
Die ist günstiger als die Vertex 3 !?


----------



## mojoxy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meine Meinung ist, dass sie noch nicht verfügbar ist  Habe auch noch keinen Test bezüglich gefunden. Sorry hier muss ich passen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich denke aber es wird sein wie mit der Vertex2 und der Force Serie2 die beiden haben sich auch so gut wie nix gegeben, weil gleicher Controller. Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wird sie fast die gleichen Werte haben wie die Vertex3!


----------



## thom_cat (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sehe ich ähnlich. die unterschiede werden messbar sein, aber im alltag geben die sich nichts.

aber vorziehen würde ich die der ocz auf jeden fall


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Mai 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> sehe ich ähnlich. die unterschiede werden messbar sein, aber im alltag geben die sich nichts.
> 
> aber vorziehen würde ich die der ocz auf jeden fall



Das erklär mal bitte!
Warum würdest du die OCZ der Corsair vorziehen?
Ist es nicht genau die gleiche Technik mit demselben Controler, lediglich ein anderer Name steht drauf?
Gibt denn noch andere nennenswerte Unterschiede?


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Kaki
Marketingstrategie !Man hört nur noch OCZ.

Ist der gleiche DRISS !

P.S.nächste Woche fahre ich mit Sandy  Mal schauen was meine kleine OcZ dazu sagt.


----------



## mojoxy (23. Mai 2011)

Meiner Vertex 2 war das völlig egal. Die war total unbeeindruckt von meiner Sandy. Naja worscht, solange es fluppt ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Mai 2011)

Nyuki schrieb:
			
		

> @Kaki
> Marketingstrategie !Man hört nur noch OCZ.
> 
> Ist der gleiche DRISS !


Ich danke dir! 
Scheint mir auch völlig egal zu sein, ob da nun Corsair oder OCZ drauf steht, verwirrend ist nur, dass ich für die 120 GB Corsair Force 3 gestern 185 € bezahlt habe und die OCZ Vertex 3 über 230 kosten soll!?


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Corsair stellt

nicht schön...

http://www.tomshardware.de/Datenret...3-Super-Talent-TeraDrive-FT2,news-245698.html

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4186/ocz-vertex-3-preview-the-first-client-focused-sf2200


----------



## thom_cat (23. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Das erklär mal bitte!
> Warum würdest du die OCZ der Corsair vorziehen?
> Ist es nicht genau die gleiche Technik mit demselben Controler, lediglich ein anderer Name steht drauf?
> Gibt denn noch andere nennenswerte Unterschiede?



Nein, umgekehrt ist es gemeint!
Auf OCZ hab ich im Moment keine Lust.
Die haben sich in letzter Zeit nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert...


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

schau mal die 4K read werte der Intel 510 an 78 lol und im Raid 149 !



Crucial M4 / Micron C400 256GB SSD Review - AS-SSD Synthetic Benchmark - Legit Reviews


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn ihr die Wahl zwischen der c300/m4 oder Vertex2/Corair Force 3 hättet, also Marvel oder der neue Sandforce Controller, welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
Beide habe ja Vor und Nachteile....


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Wahl zwischen der c300/m4 oder Vertex2/Corair Force 3 hättet, also Marvel oder der neue Sandforce Controller, welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Beide habe ja Vor und Nachteile....


 
Es kommt drauf an was du damit machst.

Wenn du maximale Leistung immer haben möchtest + Trim was richtig funktioniert dann die m4 / C300.
Durch die 25 nand nur noch 3000 schreib cycles andstatt 5000 wie bei einer mit 34 nand.
Allerdings gefallen mir wie bei der Vertex 3 / M4 die 4k Werte mal überhaupt nicht.Da ist ja meine kleine Vertex 2 60 E 34 Nand sogar schneller.

Habe mich auch nun 2 tage extreme mich beschäftigt und rate dir eine C300.

Falls du aber wie auch verrückter auf deine SSD rumschreibst und vollpackst ect.Dann SF Controller.Am besten mit 34 NanD

Du willst für dein Geld das Optimum  +  Maximale Leserate C300

http://www.storagereview.com/micron_c400_crucial_m4_25nm_ssd_update

Zitiere:

_Back to Micron though, for the 128GB, 256GB and 512GB capacities the  endurance specification of the C400 is 72 terabytes TBW (same as the  C300). Over the expected 5 year life of an SSD, that means a user could  write 40GB of data to the drive every day, which unless you like to  re-download your games from Steam every time you play them, is a number  unlikely to be attained by any but the most extremely active users. The  value-oriented C400v 64GB posts an endurance spec of 36 terabytes TBW,  which covers users for 20GB of writes every day for 5 years.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4256/the-ocz-vertex-3-review-120gb

_*Approximately 90% of what OCZ ships in the Vertex 2 and 3 is using Intel or Micron NAND.                      *                                                                The 34nm Spectek parts pictured above are rated at 3000  program/erase cycles. I've already established that 3000 cycles is more  than enough for a desktop workload with a reasonably smart controller.  Given the extremely low write amplification I've measured on SandForce  drives, I don't believe 3000 cycles is an issue. It's also worth noting  that 3000 cycles is at the lower end for what's industry standard for  25nm/34nm NAND. Micron branded parts are also rated at 3000 cycles,  however I've heard that's a conservative rating.

If you order NAND from Spectek you'll know that the -AL on the part  number is the highest grade that Spectek sells; it stands for "Full spec  w/ tighter requirements". I don't know what Spectek's testing or  validation methodology are but the NAND pictured above is the highest  grade Spectek sells and it's rated at 3000 p/e cycles. This is the same  quantity of information I know about Intel NAND and Micron NAND. It's  quite possible that the Spectek branded stuff is somehow worse, I just  don't have any information that shows me it is.

OCZ insists that there's no difference between the Spectek stuff and  standard Micron 34nm NAND. Given that the NAND comes out of the same fab  and carries the same p/e rating, the story is plausible.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man muss ganz klar sagen das eine SSD mit Sandforce Controller einfach pflegeleichter ist. Erstens man braucht so gut wie gar nicht drauf zu achten was und wie viel man drauf packt. Zweitens sie ist einfach haltbarer. besonders bei den neuen 25nm Chips kommt das zu tragen, da Trim ja einen gehörigen schreib Aufwand bedeutet. Drittens durch die Komprimierung werden auch Schreibvorgänge teilweise stark reduziert. Von dem laut der Daten Geschwindigkeitsunterschieds zwischen den C300/400 und der Vertex2/3 bekommt man in Alltag so gut wie nix mit.

Daher meine ganz klare Empfehlung zu einer SSD mit Sandforce Controller also zu Vertex2/3 oder Forc2/3!


----------



## thom_cat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

über die haltbarkeit kann man doch noch gar keine aussage treffen.
das sind doch noch vermutungen aufgrund der funktionsweise.

und pflegeleichter halte ich jetzt auch mal für ein gerücht.
habe jetzt schon einige ssds testen können und mit keiner gab es probleme oder es bedurfte großer pflege.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Pflege in der Hinsicht das man nicht groß drauf achten muss wie voll sie ist. Und zur Haltbarkeit ich gehe da direkt nach den Daten für die Hardware und da sind die SSD's mit Sandforce Controller einfach besser. Ob sich das in der Realität bewahrheitet muss sich natürlich noch raus stellen aber wie gesagt von den Daten her ist die SSD mit SF Controllers im Vorteil.


----------



## roheed (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Warum würdest du die OCZ der Corsair vorziehen?



Jo des hast falsche verstanden  musst aber thom_cat sein post auch mehrmals lesen um den "Dreher" im Satz zu begreifen  und btw, ich teile die gleiche Meinung. Rein aus politischen gründen über die fehler die OCZ in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat, würde ich wieder zur Corsair greifen. Zum thema Leistung werden sie sich vermutlich wieder nichts schenken. Ist aber wie gesagt eine persönliche Meinung/Einstellung/Abneigung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also mit der Ablehnung der OCZ SSD's sollte man es auch nicht übertreiben aber warum sie auf einmal teurer als die Corsair ist will ich nicht ganz begreifen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man betone ca. 40 € teurer!!!
Ich schätze sobald die Corsair Force 3 richtig im Rennen ist wird OCZ die Preise drücken müssen oder nicht? 
Der Name allein wirds dann sicher nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ Kaki

schau mal

128GB Crucial C300 Series CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC - Computer

Ich persönlich mag den laden nicht, da ich schlechte erfahrung mit dem gemacht habe.(Gebrauchte Ware als neu verkaufen)ABER MIT MIR NICHT, UNMÖGLICH !!!!

Die Ware war zwar eingeschweisst mein Mind....ohne Siegel^^.Mein Russischer angestellter hat so eine Schweissmachine auch 
------------
auf der immer sicheren Seite bist du mit,


Bei Amazon 179 Euro NEU Inkl. Versand !

Crucial CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 128GB Solid State Drive 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB Retail

oder in L.A bei "Pcflash" 190$ kurs 0.71 Euro = 138 Euro 

Falls du Poker spielst bei Ps oder Tilt,die haben auch bald SSD's für Punkte zum eintauschen = Geschenkt


----------



## sp01 (23. Mai 2011)

Pocker gerade ob ich mir eine C300/m4 oder eine 510 zulege? Platzmäsig zwischen 60 und 120 GB.
Möchte sie -wenn möglich- mehrere Jahre einsetzen. Als Board kommt eins mit 1155 Sockel zum Einsatz.


----------



## Nyuki (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vertex 3 mit neuem Controller SF-2281

OCZ Vertex 3 SSD mit 240 GByte - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## thom_cat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Pflege in der Hinsicht das man nicht groß drauf achten muss wie voll sie ist. Und zur Haltbarkeit ich gehe da direkt nach den Daten für die Hardware und da sind die SSD's mit Sandforce Controller einfach besser. Ob sich das in der Realität bewahrheitet muss sich natürlich noch raus stellen aber wie gesagt von den Daten her ist die SSD mit SF Controllers im Vorteil.


 
so, jetzt schaffe ich doch noch eine antwort.
mit der füllung ist ein punkt wo ich zustimme, aber ansonsten sehe ich da die sandforce auch nicht weiter im vorteil.

die haltbarkeit auf dem papier ist sicherlich gut... in der realität sind aber wohl die controller anfälliger wie der flash.
das heißt die meisten ausfälle sind auf defekte controller zurückzuführen und nicht auf kaputtgeschriebenen flash.
von daher muss man aktuell sagen, ist es zwar nett, dass der controller da schonender zu werke geht, einen vorteil kann man aber da noch nicht erkennen.

und gerade die sandforce fallen nach dem was ich hier und in anderen foren überblicke öfter aus wie andere (den indilinx mal ausgeklammert ) ... was vielleicht auch damit zutun hat, dass er relativ oft gekauft wird/wurde.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zu der Ausfallrate muss man aber noch hinzufügen das die SSD's mit SF Controller am verbreitesten sind das es dann da häufiger zu Ausfällen kommt müsste ja klar sein. Muss aber färerweiße auch noch hinzufügen das meine Corsair force auch nach 3 Monaten defekt war. 
Da es noch keine richtigen Langzeitstudien gibt ist es echt schwer was darüber zu sagen und ich deshalb die Mathematik zu rate gezogen habe und Rechnerisch ist nun mal der SF Controller im Vorteil da er die Flashzellen bei weitem nicht so belastet wie der Intel oder Marvell Controller.


----------



## thom_cat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wie gesagt, der flash ist aktuell nicht das problem, von daher lass die mathematik einfach mathematik sein.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Mai 2011)

Da hat er durchaus recht. Tote SSDs weil Flash tot, ist eher selten. Da hat man ja auch "Ersatzzellen" zur Verfügung. Die meisten Defekte sind zurzeit wirklich auf defekte Controller zurückzuführen.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oha ein neues RevoDrive. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es diesmal wirkliche einen Vortel ggü den "normalen" SSDs hat - glaube es aber fast nicht 

OCZ kündigt die Präsentation neuer SSD-Controller zur Computex an


----------



## roheed (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Da hat er durchaus recht. Tote SSDs weil Flash tot, ist eher  selten. Da hat man ja auch "Ersatzzellen" zur Verfügung. Die meisten  Defekte sind zurzeit wirklich auf defekte Controller zurückzuführen.​


hmm stimmt...so habe ich das ganze auch noch nicht betrachtet...ich denke wirklich das der Controller eine nicht zu vernachlässigbare Variable in der haltbarkeits- Diskussion ist. Die flashzellen halten bei halbswegs vernünftiger gebrauch ja gute 10 jahre. 

Wow neuer Rekord...zwei tage den PC nicht angehabt  wenn man will geht es tatsächlich auch mal wieder ohne i-net


----------



## Marvin82 (26. Mai 2011)

Nö ....
Wenn nicht pc dann inet vom iPhone


----------



## roheed (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab ja noch im geschäft inet also ganz offline ist schon hart


----------



## Vaykir (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn ich den PC mal nen Tag nicht an habe, kommts mir so vor als wenn mein Herzschrittmacher ausgefallen ist


----------



## roheed (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab mir gestern das kleine feine subnotebook bestellt "Lenovo IdeaPad U160" 
Bin echt mal gespannt (falls ich es behalte, wovon ich ja fast ausgehe) wie lange ich es aushalte, KEINE SSD zu verbauen 
In dem fall könnt ich mir fast vorstellen die Intel 320 @ 40 GB zuzulegen. kost nichtmal 80€ auch wenn die ssd im verhältniss zum rest eh viel viel zu teuer ist aber aus Erfahrung doch einen enormen Leistungsschub ermöglichen könnte^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Schnell nochmal ne Frage an die SSD-Meister:
Wenn ihr ausschließlich die Wahl zwischen einer Corsair Force 3 120 GB und der Crucial m4 128 GB hättet, welche würdet ihr nehmen und warum?
(Frage bezieht sich vorrangig auf die unterschiedlichen Controller, SF und Marvel, hat ja jeder seine Vor-und Nachteile)
Gedacht is das Schmuckstück für Win7 und ein paar Spiele im Destop-PC.


----------



## roheed (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich würde ansich wohl zur Force 3 greifen...Grund?

theoretisch längere Haltbarkeit und die m4 hat ja kaum bis gar keine Verbesserungen zur C300 zu bieten. 
Das Problem was wir zweifelsohne haben....die Unterschiede sind wieder so minimal, das letztendlich eher der persönliche geschmeckt entscheidet.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und noch eine andere Frage: wie voll dürfte ich beide SSDs machen?
Gibt es noch die ca. 20-25% frei lassen-Regel?

Soweit ich mich erinnere kann ich die mit SF-Controller nur so gut wie voll packen und die Crucial mit dem Marvel sollte weiterhin etwas großzügiger frei bleiben!?


----------



## roheed (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jop so sieht es aus...sandforce SSD haben den "reserve" bereich vorne weg abgezweigt bei Crucial muss man selber danach schaun.  im grossen und ganzen kommt man also aufs gleiche raus


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich danke dir, dann storniere ich die Corsair wohl doch nicht.  
Gibt es denn schon genauere Infos wann die endlich erhältlich sein wird?
Habe die vor einer Woche bei Mindfactory bestellt und die ist immernoch nicht lagern. 
Ich mag nicht mehr ohne SSD.


----------



## EGThunder (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin zusammen,

ich finde leider keine direkten Vergleichswerte, aber sind die Werte für meine knapp 1,5 Jahre alte SSD in Ordnung? Ich habe das gefühl das sie in letzter Zeit etwas nachgelassen hat.
Modell: SuperTalent Ultra Drive ME. TRIM ist aktiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## roheed (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Habe die vor einer Woche bei Mindfactory bestellt und die ist immernoch nicht lagern.


über sowas könnt ich mich auch immmer tot aufregen 



> ich finde leider keine direkten Vergleichswerte, aber sind die Werte für  meine knapp 1,5 Jahre alte SSD in Ordnung? Ich habe das gefühl das sie  in letzter Zeit etwas nachgelassen hat.
> Modell: SuperTalent Ultra Drive ME. TRIM ist aktiv.



hmm für ne SSD mit barefood controller im großen und ganzen i.o.
die seq. werte könnten wohl etwas höher sein...hier nen vergleich

SSD-Test: Super Talent UltraDrive ME FTM28GX25H - Solid State Disk | TecChannel.de


----------



## thom_cat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Schnell nochmal ne Frage an die SSD-Meister:
> Wenn ihr ausschließlich die Wahl zwischen einer Corsair Force 3 120 GB und der Crucial m4 128 GB hättet, welche würdet ihr nehmen und warum?
> (Frage bezieht sich vorrangig auf die unterschiedlichen Controller, SF und Marvel, hat ja jeder seine Vor-und Nachteile)
> Gedacht is das Schmuckstück für Win7 und ein paar Spiele im Destop-PC.


 
ich würde dir ehrlich gesagt zur crucial raten.
von der corsair wird es noch eine andere version geben, die günstige ist leider nicht so der bringer.

hier mal benchmarks: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] SSDs mit SandForce Controller SF-2000 (Client/Industrial/Enterprise)


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Yo Yo Leuds! Habe endlich mein neues System zusammen und grad mal zum 1. Mal meine Intel 510 getestet. Was haltet ihr davon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich sage du solltest AHCI aktivieren und den Intel RST Treiber installieren, dann wird das auch was mit den Bechmarks


----------



## roheed (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo ich würde sagen....sieht schlecht aus!^^ Hast AHCI im Bios vergessen, gehe zurück zur startseite und kassiere keine volle Leistung deiner SSD ein  
Also AHCI anmachen (steht auf der startseite) und dann nochmal benchen. Punkte müssten sich mind. verdoppeln


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ mojoxy & roheed....meint ihr mich damit??


----------



## mojoxy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja wen sonst, der letzte Post liege Tage zurück


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ahhhh alright! AHCI wird gleich aktiviert sobald der die Updates zieht. Die RST sind diese hier oder?

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2101&DwnldID=19607&ProductFamily=Chips%C3%A4tze&ProductLine=Chipsatz-Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Rapid-Storage-Technik〈=deu


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> @ mojoxy & roheed....meint ihr mich damit??


Ja natürlich!
Ich erwarte auch schon sehnsüchtig dein neues Benchergebnis, also gib Gummi und stell auf AHCI im Bios um!


----------



## mojoxy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Ahhhh alright! AHCI wird gleich aktiviert sobald der die Updates zieht. Die RST sind diese hier oder? ...


Ja das ist er


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

EDIT: Sooo...die Situation ist folgende. Die Treiber kann ich nicht installieren da ich folgende Fehlermeldung erhalte: ""This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software" Bei der AHCI Einstellung sieht das so aus. Wenn ich unter S ATA Konfi auf ACHI einstelle erhalte ich bei booten einen Bluescreen (leider ist dieser immer sofort weg) und der PC versucht neuzustarten. Wenn ich External Sata 6 GBs auf ACHI einstelle startet der PC, habe jedoch folgende Ergebnisse:


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wieder mal ein Fall von kronischer Nicht-FAQ-Leserei 



> *Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*
> 
> Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> ...


----------



## mojoxy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Intel RST kannst du nur installieren, wenn AHCI aktiviert ist, deswegen der Fehler!


----------



## hwk (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Intel RST kannst du nur installieren, wenn AHCI aktiviert ist, deswegen der Fehler!


 Es gibt einen "Bearbeiten" Button


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe ok nice danke für die Tipps! Das sind die neuen Werte jetzt  noch eine letzte Frage... soll ich den HOT PLUG auch einschalten??


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

hwk schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einen "Bearbeiten" Button



Nur im inet
Versuch mal zbs  in dem App 2 Leute zu zitieren


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Mai 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur im inet
> Versuch mal zbs  in dem App 2 Leute zu zitieren



Bearbeiten/editieren gibts auch bei der App, beim Zitieren zweier Leute gebe ich dir allerdings recht, ist etwas kniffeliger bis unmöglich.


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

Bearbeiten ja
2Zitieren möglich wenn du erstes Zitat in zwischenablage kopierst und den zweiten zitierst und erstes Zitat mit einfügst 
Willst du aber ein Link noch mit unter bringen wird knifflig


----------



## hwk (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Bearbeiten ja
> 2Zitieren möglich wenn du erstes Zitat in zwischenablage kopierst und den zweiten zitierst und erstes Zitat mit einfügst
> Willst du aber ein Link noch mit unter bringen wird knifflig


 
Naja wenn ich mitm Smartphone hier im Forum bin, dann auch nur über den Browser, weil mir die App nicht wirklich zusagt


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

Am Anfang war die App Echt rotz aber mittlerweile funzt das ganz gut, bis halt auf das fehlen der einfügung eines Links, das fehlen des mehrfach zitierens und  Bilder vom Handy hochladen funzt noch nicht wirklich .


----------



## Lutz81 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich finde leider keine direkten Vergleichswerte, aber sind die Werte für meine knapp 1,5 Jahre alte SSD in Ordnung? Ich habe das gefühl das sie in letzter Zeit etwas nachgelassen hat.
> Modell: SuperTalent Ultra Drive ME. TRIM ist aktiv.
> EG


 
Habe die SSD von SuperTalent auch fast 1,5 Jahre.....Werte sind fast gleich,außer Seq Schreiben da sind 70MB/s unterschied


----------



## Per4mance (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

egal wie ich will jetzt ne SSD 

hab zwar nur 700er chipsatz aber wenigstens dann sataII wenn sataIII anscheinend nichts bringt 

größe sollte so 80 gb sein, 128 geht auch wenn sie sich lohnt wegen preis oder so .
lesen is zwar wichtiger aber sie sollte auch net zu langsam schreiben

da die ja eig. alle das gleiche kosten leg ich keinen preis fest. halt nicht zu hoch 

da ich mich im dem bereich garnicht auskenn hoff ich auf gute vorschläge


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich würde dir zu einer Intel SSD aus der 320er Reihe raten. AES, sehr gute Leistung an SATA II und dazu noch 5 Jahre Garantie aufgrund der sehr guten Haltbarkeit der SSDs.

80GB: Intel SSD 320 Series 80GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (SSDSA2CW080G3K5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
120GB: Intel SSD 320 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (SSDSA2CW120G3K5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Per4mance (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die sehen ja ganz nett aus eig würd mir ja 80 reichen. 128 nur wenns nen besonderen grund hat wie preis/leistung oder so .

kommt eig nur win7, und nen paar programme drauf und halt 1-2 games wo ich grad viel spiel.


ende des jahres anfang nächsten jahres kommt nen plattformwechsel. da wird nen besserer chip gekauft wo auch sata II was bringen sollte

also wenn das ne rolle spielt falls es welche gibt wo sata II/III können zb.


----------



## Khornholio (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nabend liebe SSD-Experten! 

Ich wollte meinem PC was gutes tun und ihm eine SSD einbauen, doch wie das so ist liest man und liest man und am Ende ist man noch verwirrter als vorher was nun passt und was nicht... 

Also ich suche eine SSD, auf die mein Windows 7 kommen soll und evtl. 1 bis 2 Spiele noch dazu, neben wichtigen Sachen wie Firefox, Outlook etc.! 
Ich denke dafür sollten 60 GB locker ausreichen oder?! Will nicht unbedingt weit über 100 Euro ausgeben. 

Ich habe als Mainboard ein ASUS P7P55D, also SATA II (glaub ich zumindest, also 3,0Gbit/s) und habe jetzt mal geschaut und bin auf die *Crucial RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 64 GB* gestoßen und wollte einfach mal fragen, ob die für meinen Zweck gut wäre, ob es was ausmacht das die SATA III hat und ob ich sonst irgendwas beachten müsste bei der (Speicher freilassen etc.)...

Eine kurze Antwort würde mir voll ausreichen! Danke schonmal! 

lg Khornholio


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Juni 2011)

Moin Khornholio!
Ich kann dir auch die c300 von Crucial sehr ans Herz legen. Die kostet mit 64GB derzeit nur um die 92,- € und soll fast die gleiche Leistung wie die m4 haben.
64 GB reichen sehr gut aus wenn du nur Win7 und deine Programme darauf installierst, dann liegt dein SSD-Auslastung bei ca 20-30 GB, je nach Ram und Programmmenge.
Dann passt auch vlt noch ein Spiel drauf und das wars aber auch schon, um die nicht zu voll zu knallen.
Steam z.B. sollte dann weiterhin von Anfang an einer HDD installiert werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte schonmal ein wenig helfen, weitere Tipps zu Handhabung wirst du noch hier im Thread finden ansonsten einfach fragen. 

Achso zu deiner Frage mit Sata II: Spielt keine Rolle, dass die SSD Sata III unterstützt, wird vlt minimal limitieren, aber das wäre wohl ein weiterer Grund zur c300 zu greifen.


----------



## Marvin82 (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn nur 64GB dann würde ich mir die 470 von Samsung anschauen.


----------



## Khornholio (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ Kaki:

DIe c300 hat doch auch SATA III oder nicht? Hab nur gelesen, dass die m4 ja der Nachfolger sein soll, also warum nicht gleich die nächste Entwicklung nehmen, die ja auch um die 100 kostet! ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Juni 2011)

Khornholio schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kaki:
> 
> DIe c300 hat doch auch SATA III oder nicht? Hab nur gelesen, dass die m4 ja der Nachfolger sein soll, also warum nicht gleich die nächste Entwicklung nehmen, die ja auch um die 100 kostet! ^^



Ja die die m4 ist der Nachfolger der c300 und beide haben Sata III.
Da du die eh nur wie ich an nen SataII-Port anschließen wolltest, würde die Geschwindigkeit leicht gedrosselt werden, von daher würde es keine Rolle spielen ob c300 oder m4. So war meine Denkweise.
Wenn die Preisdifferenz keine Rolle für dich spielt, nimm doch die m4! 

Woah ich dreh bald durch... 
Die Corsair Force 3 ist seit Montag bei den Montag bei den meisten Händlern lagernd, seit heute auch bei MF, die wurde aber immnoch nicht versand. -.-
Man ey ich hatte am 22.05. bestellt. 
Dabei hätte ich jetzt so schön Zeit alles einzurichten....
Rrrrrr.... ich leide echt heftig unter SSD-Entzug.


----------



## Lutz81 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich wollte mir demnächst noch eine 2. SSD zulegen,diese sollte Sata 6,0 GBit/s unterstützen. 
Hat jemand Ahnung ob das Rampage III Extreme die volle Bandbreite bei Sata 6,0 GBit/s bringt....???


----------



## Marvin82 (1. Juni 2011)

Nicht ganz, da es über ein Marvel zusatzchip realisiert wird
Es ist nicht implementiert in den Chipsatz 
Noch ein negativer Nebeneffekt,  ist das längere Booten durch den zusatzchip 

Wenn würde ich die SSD sowieso an den II Port hängen


----------



## Lutz81 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann man auch nichts mit neuen Treibern machen ?
Also könnte die SSD dann max.300 MB/s an den Port II bringen ?
Wollte mir eigentlich die OCZ Vertex 3 kaufen.
Habe seit 1,5 Jahren die Super Talent UltraDrive GX 128GB MLC SATA2....die ist natürlich am Port II.
Mit der bin ich auch noch super zufrieden


----------



## mojoxy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du kein SATA 6Gb/s im Mainboard Chip nativ hast, dann lass es. Deine SSD wird zwar am externen 6Gb/s etwas schneller sequentiell Schreiben und Lesen, aber dafür knicken die viel wichtigen 4k-Werte ein und du verlierst je nach SSD und Chip auch noch wichtige Features, wie Trim!


----------



## roheed (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich bin wieder in die hdd riege abgestiegen 
hab mir nen lenovo u160 gekauft und der hat natürlich noch ne hdd drin aber wie es aussieht werde ich hier wohl net so schnell ne ssd einbauen vorerst nicht XD

der größte unterschied zwischen der c300 und der m4, die m4 hat die neuen 25nm flash verbaut und sollte so etwas billiger sein. und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, sata 3 nur nutzten wenn es nativ angebunden ist. es spricht allerdings nichts dagegen, sich eine sata 3 ssd zu kaufen und diese an sata 2 zu hängen. der unterschied im alltag ist vermutlich lächerlich gering.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ich bin wieder in die hdd riege abgestiegen
> hab mir nen lenovo u160 gekauft und der hat natürlich noch ne hdd drin aber wie es aussieht werde ich hier wohl net so schnell ne ssd einbauen vorerst nicht XD



raus hier! 

wieso keine ssd?


----------



## mojoxy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Weil kein Geld mehr 
Lass mich raten, dass U160 mit i7-620UM?


----------



## roheed (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> wieso keine ssd?





> Weil kein Geld mehr



Ich komm doch aus dem schwabenländle XD Und ja das ist mehr als nur ein gerücht das bei uns der geldbeutel net so locker sitzt 
der laptop hat wahnwizige 350€ gekostet...will da jetzt nicht fürs fast gleiche geld noch ne ssd verbauen (noch nicht)
im desk hab ich ja noch ne hdd für den platz aber was soll ich am lapi machen? ne 120gb ssd sollte es da schon mindestens sein. 



> Lass mich raten, dass U160 mit i7-620UM?


ne hat 100€ aufpreis gekostetet  dacht wenn dann investier ich die lieber in ne ssd. bringt mehr als die paar mhz. 
hab nur den i5-520UM...im großen und ganzen ein saugeiles teil. hat bis zu 4x1,9 ghz. reicht dicke. nur die Intel HD grafikkarte schwächelt ein bischen. wenn ich mein full hd monitor anschließe läuft das bild schon leicht hackelig. Und auch full hd filme schmeckt ihm net so 100% aber hey, für 350€ kannst echt net jammern. wenn ich da denk was man mit nem Intel atom machen kann ... hat noch alternativ den lenovo s205 im blick mit amd seiner neusten fusion apu...schickes teil, leistung auch auf GPU satt. Aber das laptop chase hat mir da nicht gefallen. 

Und ausserdem, einschalten firefox auf und surfen tuts auch ne normale hdd...solange man die kiste nicht zu sehr zumüllt. und das aus dem mund eines ssd freaks  ne ehrlich passt fürs erste. gar nicht so schlimm wie ich es gedacht hätte. ja solang man halt sein naktes windows hat


----------



## mojoxy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achso okay, ich musste irgendwie an den Deal hier denken, den ich gestern entdeckt habe


----------



## roheed (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm schade, das angebot kommt jetzt schon etwas zu spät ^^ 
jetzt sag aber bitte nicht, das der i7 ne andere gpu hat als der i5  im desk bereich ist das wohl so, im ultra low voltage bereich weis ich es gar nicht...das wäre dann ein dickes argument gewesen doch zum i7 zu greifen. aber jo passt schon soweit. zum zocken hab ich ja noch meine kampfkiste rumstehen^^

kann sein das die corsair früher oder später hier in den lenovo wandern wird. schau mer mal...


----------



## mojoxy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne die "alte" Generation hatten alle die gleiche Graka aka Intel HD, da gabs keine Abstufung


----------



## roheed (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

aso stimmt...hab ja gar keine sandy bridge plattform  verdammt ganz vergessen das es da ja noch was dazwischen gab  deshalb ist die gpu so schwach auf der brust. die in den sandy's kann sich da ja schon mehr sehen lassen.


----------



## mojoxy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap das stimmt, aber die "kleinen" Sandys sind auch (noch) sau teuer, da biste locker mit 600€+ dabei wenn du was ordentliches haben möchtest 

Naja zurück zum Thema SSD: Ich habe gehört die sollen recht schnell sein? Kann das hier jemand bestätigen?


----------



## roheed (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

haja wenn ich überleg, dass die kiste noch vor fast nem jahr über 700€ gekostet hätte ist das schon krank^^ ich glaub das P/L für 350€ kann sich schon sehen lassen. wollt ja alternativ das ipad oder acer A500 tab aber die ham mich über kurz oder lang beide nicht überzeugen können. als windows user erster stunde sind die einschränkungen doch teilweise enorm. daher win7 ftw 



> Naja zurück zum Thema SSD: Ich habe gehört die sollen recht schnell sein? Kann das hier jemand bestätigen?



hab ich auch gehört  aber grad keinelust an den desk zu gehen um dir das zu bestätigen


----------



## mojoxy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bin auch mal raus muss mich noch ein bisschen um meinen neuen Server kümmern, der auch (noch) ohne SSD aus kommen muss. Zum Glück muss ich das Teil nie booten, weil er eh immer läuft xD


----------



## thom_cat (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Lutz81 schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich die OCZ Vertex 3 kaufen.


 
gerade die vertex3 würde ich nur an nativen sata 6gb/s betreiben.
die geht an zusatzcontrollern nicht so ganz gut.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn's denn eine Sandforce der neuen Generation sein soll, wie wärs dann mit vielleicht mit der Solid oder Agility 3? Die sind aktuell deutlich (~40€) günstiger als die Vertex 3 und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Performanceunterschied so deutlich ist, geschweige denn, dass man ihn ohne diverse Benchmarks überhaupt feststellen kann!


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist aber so, zumindest in benchmarks hängen die zurück.
real ist das dann immer noch etwas relativiert, aber die performance ist schlechter.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab grade keine Zeit zu suchen, hast du nen Link zu einem Test?


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jepp, da kann ich dir was liefern.

einmal die agility3, allerdings als 64gb version, schön im vergleich zu einer c300: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] SSDs mit SandForce Controller SF-2000 (Client/Industrial/Enterprise)

und dann die force3 von corsair, die in etwa den agility/solid entspricht: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] SSDs mit SandForce Controller SF-2000 (Client/Industrial/Enterprise)


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hm die Leistung der Agility 3 ist in diesem Bench wirklich ernüchternd. Würde gerne noch die 120 GB Version sehen, bevor ich meine Meinung abschließend bilde.


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

siehe bench der corsair... unter dem deckel sind die im grunde gleich.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nungut der kann sich ja durchaus sehen lassen. Interesssant wäre in der Beziehung noch das System auf dem gebencht wurde. Somit war meine Schätzung mit "in Bechmarks unterschiede - in der Anwendung wahrscheinlich so gut wie keine" gar nicht so daneben


----------



## Marvin82 (3. Juni 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, da kann ich dir was liefern.
> 
> einmal die agility3, allerdings als 64gb version, schön im vergleich zu einer c300: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] SSDs mit SandForce Controller SF-2000 (Client/Industrial/Enterprise)
> 
> und dann die force3 von corsair, die in etwa den agility/solid entspricht: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] SSDs mit SandForce Controller SF-2000 (Client/Industrial/Enterprise)



Unser SSDFix  Extre... testet Cors... 
Wann gibbet eigentlich von denen was neues?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was haltet ihr von der Force 3 GT?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> jepp, da kann ich dir was liefern.
> 
> einmal die agility3, allerdings als 64gb version, schön im vergleich zu einer c300: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] SSDs mit SandForce Controller SF-2000 (Client/Industrial/Enterprise)
> 
> und dann die force3 von corsair, die in etwa den agility/solid entspricht: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] SSDs mit SandForce Controller SF-2000 (Client/Industrial/Enterprise)


Bin im Luxx leider nicht angemeldet...
Könnte jemand die Ergebnisse bitte hier posten? 
Möchte die gern sehen und am WE mit meiner Corsair Force 3 120 GB vergleichen! 



> Was haltet ihr von der Force 3 GT?


Und was gibt's zu der Corsair Performance 3 zu sagen?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Kaki Hab ich jetzt nich verstanden von deiner Antwort



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du brauchst keine Links vom Luxx zu posten, da die User ohne Luxx-Account die eh nicht angucken können.
Deswegen sollst du die Bilder hier seperat hochladen. EInnochmaliges verlinken führt doch nur dazu, dass wir es immer noch nicht anschaun können.


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

zur agility3 kann ich nen test verlinken, leider die große variante: Hardwareluxx - Test: OCZ Agility 3 - SandForce 2200 zum günstigen Preis?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

thom kannst du sie hochladen?
Was haltet ihr nun von der Force 3 GT


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

noch kann man nicht so viel dazu sagen, wird aber in den bereich der vertex3 gehen, vielleicht etwas mehr.

ich poste die werte später mal, auf hochladen hab ich keine lust


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Kaki Hab ich jetzt nich verstanden von deiner Antwort
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...bench-corsair-force-3-27.05.2011-10-41-53.png
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...bench-corsair-force-3-27.05.2011-10-39-43.png
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...sf-2000-client-industrial-enterprise-atto.png
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...rial-enterprise-corsair-force-3-120gb-cdm.png


Bin kein Member im Luxx, daher bitte mal die Bilder hier hochladen! 
Mir kommt's vo allem auf die Werte der Corsair Force 3 an.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sind alles Werte der Force 3 
Aber die GT bringt eben den Vorteil das du im Bereich der unkomprimierbaren Datein nen enormes Plus hast


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kuck an, kaum macht es Intel vor wie es richtig geht, da kommen auch andere SSD-Spezies auf die Idee 

Computex 2011: OCZ bringt Hybrid-Drive, zeigt Server mit 1 Million I/O-Ops pro Sekunde


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sind alles Werte der Force 3
> Aber die GT bringt eben den Vorteil das du im Bereich der unkomprimierbaren Datein nen enormes Plus hast


Das heißt?
Wichtig wären doch doch für Win7 und Proggis die 4k-Werte und du meinst jetzt die Seq.-Werte?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Corsair stellt
Sandforcelaufwerke brechen bei unkomprimierbaren Datein immer ein, die Force GT nicht


----------



## Lutz81 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> gerade die vertex3 würde ich nur an nativen sata 6gb/s betreiben.
> die geht an zusatzcontrollern nicht so ganz gut.


 
Mmhhh, na dann werde ich mir wohl die Vertex3 240GB kaufen und am nativen sata 3GB/s betreiben und beim nächsten Board dann an 6GB/s......
Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du hast seine Aussage zwar nicht ganz verstanden, aber mit der V3 machst du trotzdem keinen Fehler


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juni 2011)

In der V3 sitzt doch genau die gleiche Technik wie in der Corsair Force 3, oder?
Warum ist die Vertex dennoch teurer?
Alles nur Marketing, weil OCZ beliebter ist?


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Falsch! Force 3 vergleichbar mit Agility 3. Force GT (wahrscheinlich) vergleichbar zur V3. V3 MAXIOPS == GOD!! xD


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

richtig, die force3 ist vergleichbar mit der solid3/agility3... das gegenstück zur vertex3 ist die force gt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juni 2011)

Danke Leute, insgesamt sehr verwirrend wo doch doch die V2 etwa die gleiche Leistung wie die Force hatte...


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da gabs ja auch noch keine Solid und so ein Zeug. Allerdings finde ich den SSD Markt, auch wenn OCZ mittlerweile vier Produkte hat, noch recht überschaubar. Ganz im Gegensatz zum Notebookmarkt zum Beispiel. Selbst wenn du da sehr genau weißt was du willst, hast du immer noch mindestens zehn Optionen... Wer soll sich denn da entscheiden können??


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> richtig, die force3 ist vergleichbar mit der solid3/agility3... das gegenstück zur vertex3 ist die force gt.


 Nur das die Vertex bei Unkomprimierbaren Datein einbricht und die GT nicht


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist das so?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap, Sandforce "Krankheit" bei der GT hat Corsair es irgendwie behoben


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dazu warte ich dann doch lieber unabhängige tests ab.
einen benchmark, der von corsair selbst kommt traue ich dann doch nicht so sehr.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meine Meinung, nur weil Corsair behauptet das die GT dieses Problem im Griff hat, ist das ja noch lange nicht so...


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Guck dir den vorhin von mir geposteten Link an


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab ich... genau deswegen meine zweifel.
da steht viel zu viel von soll und wird erwartet. alles nix handfestes.

selbst die sau teure vertex max io bricht ein.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap,
aber bei Corsair bin ich zuversichtlich dass sie das schaffen


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jap,
> aber bei Corsair bin ich zuversichtlich dass sie das schaffen


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@mojoxy ?
Die Benches von Corsair sind ja wohl kaum gefaked, und bis jetzt waren alle Produkte von denen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juni 2011)

In den letzten Tagen drehen sich die Diskussionen kaum noch um Crucial SSDs.
Bei den aktuellen Marktverhältnissen der verschiedenen Angebote, wo liegt da eurer Meinung nach die absolute P/L-Kaufempfehlung für normale Homeanwender, die nur Win7, Programme und Spiele draufspielen möchten?


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist auch immer ein bisschen Glaubensfrage. Ich mag die SF SSDs durchaus weil sie so schön handzahm sind - die kannst auch deiner Oma verbauen und sicher sein, dass die damit glücklich wird. SSDs mit anderen Controllern bedürfen etwas mehr "Pflege" - wenn auch unwesentlich. Jedoch würde ich sowas keinem DAU empfehlen.

Für Heimanwender wäre meinen aktuellen Empfehlungen:

Crucial C300 / m4

OCZ Agility 3 / Corsair Force 3

ADATA S501

Intel SSD 320 ("nur" SATA 3Gb/s)

Hier muss dann jeder für sich entscheiden, welchen Hersteller (und dessen Stärken und Schwächen) er präferiert.


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @mojoxy ?
> Die Benches von Corsair sind ja wohl kaum gefaked, und bis jetzt waren alle Produkte von denen


 
tja, das problem ist ja, dass der einbruch erst nach einer gewissen zeit kommt und wenn der punkt da eben noch nicht erreicht ist, sind die werte natürlich toll.
nicht vom marketing blenden lassen.


----------



## P37E (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

am 31.5. war bei alternate die neue samsung 470 256Gb  für 350Euro drin, hab mir in die hand gebissen als sie nächsten tag überall erst wieder ab 370 verfügbar war  - die neue serie soll sich wesentlich besser trimmen als sf-s
Suche etwas ab 200Gb und die fiel mir durch Tests ziemlich positiv auf!


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die samsung 470 ist auch durchaus eine interessante alternative.

gibt es eine preisvorstellung?


----------



## P37E (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

naja für 350 euro hätte ich die 256Gb schon genommen oder was meinst du jetzt


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> die samsung 470 ist auch durchaus eine interessante alternative.
> 
> gibt es eine preisvorstellung?



Richtig und die gibt's mittlerweile zu nem halbwegs guten Preis : 256gb für ~350€ 

Bin echt am überlegen die 128gb zu kaufen .


----------



## Infernalracing (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo,
ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit den Energiesparfunktion, seit dem ich in mein Notebook die SSD verbaut habe und brauche DRINGEND HILFE!

*Das Problem:* im Energiesparmodus hat das Notebook normalerweise (mit der alten Platte) immer die taktrate der CPU um die hälfte gesenkt was für die Akkulaufzeit sehr förderlich war, aber seit ich die SSD drin habe Funktioniert das nicht mehr.

Mein System: ASUS X5AVn
Intel 320 - 160GB

Win 7
5900T - 2200MHz
Intel PM45 Chipsatz
4GB Ram


*EDIT- Hat sich erledigt war nur ein Treiberproblem!*


----------



## thom_cat (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



P37E schrieb:


> naja für 350 euro hätte ich die 256Gb schon genommen oder was meinst du jetzt


 
genau, was du ausgeben wollen würdest.


----------



## biggiman (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann jemand was zu dieser SSD sagen ? DANKE 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004W67G6Y?tag=mdhd-21

sorry


----------



## mojoxy (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zu welcher?


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

Er meint bestimmt die 470er Samsung 
Die ist heute im blitzangebot von Amazon
Edit: Ja meint er 
Hat er ja verlinkt


----------



## biggiman (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

genau  bin momentan nicht mehr so informiert 
merke nur dass meine extrememory nicht mehr so auf zack ist wie anfangs, aber deswg werde ich hier nochmal separat anfragen


----------



## biggiman (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

 nach 5 sekunden weg, schlechter witz aber preis sowieso nicht so gut


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

Jo Preis zu hoch, hab auch gehofft auf ein schnäpchen 
Aber bei uns im Luxx waren auch einige ganz heis drauf


----------



## biggiman (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wo, ich schonmal hier bin  was wird allgemein von der vertex 3 gehalten? 3,5 zoll wenn das einen unterschied macht.


----------



## thom_cat (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, das war in der tat ein blitzangebot


----------



## P37E (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wie teuer war sie denn?


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das war in der tat ein blitzangebot



Schon irgendwie 
Aber wegen den 17€ inkl Versand weniger als bei GH mach ich nicht nicht verrückt .


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

P37E schrieb:
			
		

> wie teuer war sie denn?



169,00€


----------



## thom_cat (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



biggiman schrieb:


> wo, ich schonmal hier bin  was wird allgemein von der vertex 3 gehalten? 3,5 zoll wenn das einen unterschied macht.


 
schnell ist das teil, du benötigst aber zwingend natives sata6gb/s um die auch voll auszureizen.
aber im moment haben einige user probleme mit blue screens...


----------



## biggiman (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

danke  das reicht mir schon  ist das dann mind sata3 ?


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

Ja aber wie er sagt natives SATA 3 
Nicht durch zusatzchips realisiert


----------



## thom_cat (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

genau so schaut es aus.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe hier mal einen Test der Agility 3 240 GB gefunden. Bescheinigt ihr gute Werte. Da die 120GB Variante keine großen Leistungsunterschiede (ganz im Gegensatz zur 60GB Version) haben soll, könnte diese sich als neuer Preis-/Leistungssieger herausstellen: OCZ Agility 3 SSD Review - Speicher und Storage-Systeme - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Juni 2011)

Jo schaut ganz gut aus.
Toll weis nicht welche ich mir momentan zulegen soll 
Agility 3 , Force 3 , Samsung 470 , die Intel 320 oder doch auf die XLR8 Express warten .......
Man man was ne Qual


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

Morgen kommt endlich die Corsair Force 3 und dann werde ich hier, wenn gewünscht, auch noch ein paar Benchresults posten.
Gehe da mitlerweile mit gemischten Gefühlen ran und wenn die wirklich so dürftig performt wie schon bei einigen Tests gelesen, geht die wieder zurück und eine von Crucial wird bestellt.
Ich schätze wenns SF sein muss, sollte man dann gleich zu den richtigen wie force 3 gt oder vertex 3 max iops mit 34nm greifen...
Welche Benches soll ich machen zzgl. zum AS ASS?
Habe übrigens derzeit nur (noch) nen Sata 3GB und nur den Sata 6GB per Marvell C., nur als Randinfo, umrüsten steht wohl dann erst nächstes Jahr an oder je nach Zufall meiner Glücksfee halt.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achja Force GT hat synchrones Nand, Force 3 asynchrones, da liegt der Unterschied


----------



## roheed (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> merke nur dass meine extrememory nicht mehr so auf zack ist wie anfangs, aber deswg werde ich hier nochmal separat anfragen


hast du das schon mal richtig mit der stoppuhr nachgeprüf?! DAchte manchmal auch schon das meine Force eingeschlafen ist...stoppuhr raus gemessen...oh mist alles wie am anfang. Nur man hat sich dran gewöhnt. Der mensch gewöhnt sich leider zu schnell an fast alles 



> Gehe da mitlerweile mit gemischten Gefühlen ran und wenn die wirklich so  dürftig performt wie schon bei einigen Tests gelesen, geht die wieder  zurück und eine von Crucial wird bestellt.



ja manchmal ist weniger lesen mehr^^ da machst dich echt unnötig verrückt. soooo schlecht kann die niemals sein schon gar nicht wenns deine erste ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ja manchmal ist weniger lesen mehr^^ da machst dich echt unnötig  verrückt. soooo schlecht kann die niemals sein schon gar nicht wenns  deine erste ist.


Erste??? Nöö! 
Nr. 2... die Vertex 2 60 GB habe ich vor kurzem verschenkt.... (Geburtstag) 



> Achja Force GT hat synchrones Nand, Force 3 asynchrones, da liegt der Unterschied


Ist mir ebenfalls nicht entgangen.


----------



## roheed (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm echt ein wenig fraglich ob du da so im alltag nen riesen unterschied merken wirst...denke höchstens beim handeln von großen daten wird es schon gewaltig sein. das ist auch der einzigste kritikpunkt an meiner Force...a weng zu langsam im seq. schreiben.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hmm bin echt am rätslen --> Force 3: hohe 4K Iops Werte, hohe sequentielle raten, Performance Verlust durchn nicht komprmierbare Datein
m4: niedrigere 4K IOPS Werte, niedrigere sequentielle raten, kein Performance Verlust durch nicht komprmierbare Datein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Worunter zählen denn nicht komprimierbare Daten genau?


----------



## roheed (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

....hmmm holl ich mir den ferrarie in rot oder in gelb ...? genau so groß ist der unterschied zwischen der m4/C300/Force 3 (GT)/Vertex3/Agility/solid/Intel/Samsung ...  wenn man net grad den ganzen tag mit der stoppuhr neben dem rechner hockt merkt man keinen unterschied!


----------



## mojoxy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Worunter zählen denn nicht komprimierbare Daten genau?


 Alles was sich nicht (mehr) gut komprimieren lässt, also bereits stark komprimierte Datein.


----------



## roheed (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

gezipte dateien...winrar dateien, backup archive, mp3, videos fast jeglicher art...also rund um alles, was nichts auf ner systemplatte zu suchen hat^^ Windows ist ca. zu guten 40-60% komprimierbar. gilt auch für fast alle anderen programme wie office und co.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hach ihr macht mir Mut! 
Selbstverständlich sollen wie vorher bei der Vertex 2 nur Win7 und Programme drauf und diesmal noch 2-3 aktuelle Dauerzockerspiele. 

Also nur sowas wie Videos und MP3s ???
Hört sich wirklich gut an, denn sowas gehört dort, wie du schon sagtest, eh nicht drauf. 



> ....hmmm holl ich mir den ferrarie in rot oder in gelb ...? genau so groß ist der unterschied zwischen der m4/C300/Force 3 (GT)/Vertex3/Agility/solid/Intel/Samsung ...  wenn man net grad den ganzen tag mit der stoppuhr neben dem rechner hockt merkt man keinen unterschied!


Gerade darin liegt doch der Spaß bei unserem Hobby! 
Bin ne kleine Benchermaus und bei meinem Lieblings-PC ist alles gründlichst durchdacht... außer die Farbe...


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hmm ja ich will eig die Force 3 (GT) nur eben weiß ich nicht ob ich nachher sobald was nicht komprimierbar ist dann mit IDE Geschwindigkeit rumdüs


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie kann ich das am besten für euch testen? 
Schade nur, dass ich für euch noch nicht an nem vernünftigen Intel Sata 6GB testen kann....


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

AS SSD sollte das gut zeigen


----------



## roheed (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Gerade darin liegt doch der Spaß bei unserem Hobby!


Ja schon...normal gehör ich ja auch in zu dieser gatung 
Aber muß ganz klar sagen, es gibt keine "über/beste" oder so richtig "schlechte" SSD. Sonst haben wir hier bald die gleichen verhältnisse wie schon bei den GPU's der fall. Man kann nicht sagen ich kauf mir ne ATI weil sie rot ist oder NV weil mir grün besser gefällt. Beide plattformen haben ihre vor und nachteile ein "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt es ansich nicht. Die eine karte ist in dem game besser die andere im anderen. am ende würde man, wenn man es nicht wüßte net mal merken was man da drin hat.

Und so kann man es mit auch bei den SSD sehen. als reine systempatte ist es sowas von wurst. man wird nur einzelne sekunden hier oder da rausholen können. händelt man viel mit großen daten...zb als temporärer speicher sind hohe seq. read/write werte wichtig. UND am besten keine sandforce, weil die ja bekanntlich etwas schwach ist mit archiven. Also in diesem fall --> M4/Intel 510/Samsung!


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hmm ich kauf nur noch nVidia meine HD 4890 hat gesuckt 
Und naja also die billig Intel SSDs mit 32 GiB sucken auch


----------



## mojoxy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm ja ich will eig die Force 3 (GT) nur eben weiß ich nicht ob ich nachher sobald was nicht komprimierbar ist dann mit IDE Geschwindigkeit rumdüs


 AHAHAHAHAAA... lange nicht mehr so gelacht! Mach dir mal kein Kopf um die nicht komprimierbaren Daten. Ist eh die Minderheit und diese Daten haben aktuell eh noch nichts auf einem SSD zu suchen.


----------



## cultraider (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

samsung ssd 470 64gb an sata3

sys siehe sig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist echt geil , nach 20 jahren hdd nutzung


----------



## roheed (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sehr sehr gute seq. read/write werte für so eine kleine ssd! gefällt mir. ist das die aktuelle samsung?


----------



## cultraider (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> sehr sehr gute seq. read/write werte für so eine kleine ssd! gefällt mir. ist das die aktuelle samsung?


 

denke schon, sind jedenfalls die einzigen die auf samsung.de gelistet sind.
ist allerdings nur 'ne sata2 ssd


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> sehr sehr gute seq. read/write werte für so eine kleine ssd! gefällt mir. ist das die aktuelle samsung?


 Kommt drauf an wie man "aktuell" definiert. Ja es ist die aktuellste Serie die Samsung derzeit im Produktportfolio hat. Aber die Serie gibt es ja schon länger. Ist etwas später als C300 und Vertex 2 erschienen. Also eigentlich noch eine "alte Generation" SSD (inkl. 3x NAND). Nur Mangels Nachfolgeprodukt seitens Samsung kann man immer noch mit Recht von der "aktuellen" Generation sprechen


----------



## roheed (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

alles klar, hatten es ja auch erst die tage von dieser SSD  ist die gelb/silberne version. auf jeden fall nice vorallem für ne 64gb ssd. da kommt au keine crucial ran...vorallem im write


style faktor...aller erste sahne 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004W67G6Y?tag=mdhd-21


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich frag mich schon seit langem, warum die das SSD so schick gemacht haben? Man sieht es doch eh nur geschätzte 15 Minuten bevor es für alle Ewigkeit im PC verschwindet (Modder ausgenommen)


----------



## cultraider (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nicht nur fuer modder auch wenn man man keinen einbaurahmen hat,aber der sohn einen metallbaukasten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

corsair ruft die force3 zurück!

Corsair Force Series 3 SSD Issue Resolution: Drive Return Procedure - The Corsair Support Forums



> Over the past several days, we have analyzed issues associated with the stability of our recently released 120GB Force Series 3 SSD. Our review has identified that a significant percentage of these drive do not perform to specifications. The solution will require changes to both the SSD firmware and the hardware components of the SSD itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roheed (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

anhang kann nicht aufgemacht werde....@cultraider

@thom_cat Omg darf doch nicht wahr sein! Pfui Corsair!


----------



## thom_cat (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

im gegenteil, top... die kümmern sich wenigstens!

ocz verneint noch


----------



## cultraider (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



cultraider schrieb:


> nicht nur fuer modder auch wenn man man keinen einbaurahmen hat,aber der sohn einen metallbaukasten





roheed schrieb:


> anhang kann nicht aufgemacht werde....@cultraider
> 
> @thom_cat Omg darf doch nicht wahr sein! Pfui Corsair!


 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt besser? irgendwie spinnt das anhangs zeugs hier


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut von Corsair, aber schade...


----------



## roheed (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@cultraider
hehe, ja sieht nice aus 

@thom 
aso hängt es also eher mal wieder an sandforce?! dann nehm ich es zurück und finde es auch gut, dass corsair sich wenigstens schnell drum kümmert


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2011)

Loooooool meine Corsair sollte heute kommen.... haha... morgen hole ich die von der Post ab... also brauche ich die nicht mal auspacken.... 
Ich lache wohl, weil ich von Anfang ein mulmiges Gefühl hatte.


----------



## thom_cat (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, es scheint, als wenn es da probleme mit der firmware oder sonstwas gibt.
so ganz klar ist die sache noch nicht.

aber im luxx gibt es einige user mit schlechten werten und bsod...


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Kaki Da steht doch es simd nicht alle betroffe, oder hab ich mich verlesen?


----------



## thom_cat (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die 120er force3... aber da corsair noch keine anderen ssds mit dem controller auf dem markt hat, sind es wohl doch alle


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2011)

Also welchen Vorschlag habt ihr Ladys? 
Soll ich die trotzdem mal mit ein paar Benchs quälen? 
Ich würde dann morgen früh gern gleich eine neue Bestellung auslösen, langsam mag wirklich nicht mehr ohne.  Welches Schmuckstück schlagt ihr mir vor?
Egal und einfach zu einen der x-mal genannten Klassikern greifen?
Welche kaufst du dir nun Warlock?


----------



## thom_cat (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich denke nen test ist auf jeden fall drin.

ich wäre ja für die intel 320 oder wenn es sata6 gb/s sein soll, die crucial m4


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nen test ist auf jeden fall drin.
> 
> ich wäre ja für die intel 320 oder wenn es sata6 gb/s sein soll, die crucial m4



Gut dann werde ich morgen Abend noch schnell Win7 draufpacken und die durch ein paar Tests jagen. 
Habe mir eben nochmal das aktuelle SSD Angebot angeschaut und schwanke nun zwischen der c300 und der Intel 320. Schätze der Aufpreis der m4 würde sich nicht wirklich lohnen. Davon abgesehn habe ich eh nur Intel Sata 3GB und Marvel Sata 6GB Anschlussmöglochkeiten und nen Wechsel auf P/Z67- Chipsatz ist bei mir dieses Jahr eh nicht in Planung.
Bis morgen dann!


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Würde an deiner Stelle zur Intel greifen. Da sollte es auch keine Rückrufaktion geben, denn eins muss man den Intel SSDs lassen: Die sind echt mal TOP Ware! Zwar nicht immer die schnellsten, aber dafür umso "robuster", wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## thom_cat (8. Juni 2011)

So sehe ich das auch. Meine Intel läuft wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## P37E (8. Juni 2011)

Habe mit meiner 80gb postville g2 auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, das einzige problem ist das sie so klein ist 
Heute ne samsung 470er 256gb bestellt. Bei 360 € mit gratis versand konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Hoffe das ding kommt schnell an die intel is kapazitätsgrenze.. (rennt trotzdem noch, im gegensatz zu vielen alten sf's die heftig einbrechen und sich nicht mehr erholen...)


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich werde mir wohl auch eine Intel 320 für meinen Laptop gönnen, denn die Vertex2 da reinzustecken macht wohl keinen Sinn @Standbyfail...


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zum Thema SF-SSD und Einbruch der Schreibraten habe ich heute mal einen kleinen Test gemacht. Zum Vergleich hänge ich noch mal ein Bild an, mit einem Test der relativ früh im Leben meiner SSD gemacht wurde.
So schrecklich finde ich den Unterschied jetzt nicht, ich schreibe eher  selten wirklich große Daten und da komme ich auch mit der  Geschwindigkeit gut zurecht. Bei Lesen hat sie ja sogar leicht zugelegt  (Messungenauigkeit, bzw. FW-Tweak).

Links der alte Screeny, recht der von heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Joar sieht doch geil aus.
Trotzdem hast du auch fast einen Einbruch von fast 50%, aber halt nur fast.


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Juni 2011)

Jo sehe ich auch so, alle haben immer gemotzt das die SF einbrechen, auch ich aber mittlerweile sehe ich das gelassen 
Erstens reizt man die Schreibleistung nach dem Einbruch eh fast mit nix aus und im OS merkt man da sowiso nix von

Also 
Ohne Bench würden es 99% der user garnicht bemerken


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Woah welch Qual, aber ich stehe drauf diverse Tests mit Google rauszusuchen.
Soll ich nun c300 oder Intel 320 nehmen??   
Leute diskutiert mal!


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn du mit 128Gb hin kommst und natives SATA 6gb hast dann die c300


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe leider nur nen Intel Sata 3GB und nen Marvel Sata 6GB, werde aber eh an an den Intel anschließen, da der Marvel ja nichts taugen soll. (Mabo siehe Sig.)
Umrüsten werde und brauche ich dieses jahr nicht mehr, denn ich habe Power genug.
Laut Benchs, die ich so bei Google gefunden habe, macht sich die c300 wohl aber auch sehr gut an nem Sata 3GB-Port.
Sind beide eigentlich mit dem gleich Marvel Controller ausgestattet und welche sind das? 
Bricht die Leistung eigentlich ähnlich wie bei den SF ein?
Warum hat die c300 i.d.R. nur ne Reaktionszeit von ca. 0,8 Sek. beim Schreiben?
Welche Vor- und Nachteile kennt ihr noch bei den beiden?


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Juni 2011)

Sehe deine Sig. Nicht bin mit dem App. auf dem iPhone 4 unterwegs 
Klar macht die sich auch am SATA 3gb gut
alternativ die Samsung 470 oder die Intel 320 und noch bissl mehr GB mit nehmen bei der 320


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Juni 2011)

Machst theoretisch mit allen nix falsch 
Denke der Preis ist das entscheidende


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

120 GB reichen schon dicke aus, die Vertex 2 mit 60 GB war schon super, aber nun sollen noch ein paar Spiele drauf. 
Habe nen Asus P7P55D Premium, also ein P55 Chipsatz mit nativen Sata 3GB und nur Marvel Sata 6GB.
Der Rest dürfte uninteresant sein. 
Also ist es wirklich völlig egal, ob c300 oder Intel 320? 
Die Samsung kommt aufgrund des Preises nicht in Frage.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei den genannten Kandidaten würde ich eher zur Intel tendieren. High Performance ist ohne SATA 6Gb/s eh nicht drin, also würde ich mehr Wert auf die Sicherheit legen. Da wäre dann Intel meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

Was ich eben noch beim Googln gefunden habe: bei der Rückrufaktion von Corsair scheint nur das 120 GB Modell betroffen zu sein: http://ht4u.net/news/23976_corsair_startet_rueckrufaktion_fuer_die_force_3_120_gb/
Und hier das Statement von Corsair dazu: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=95828
Nur so als Info am Rande, da ich erst dachte alle Force 3 Modelle wären davon betroffen.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Also welchen Vorschlag habt ihr Ladys?
> Soll ich die trotzdem mal mit ein paar Benchs quälen?
> Ich würde dann morgen früh gern gleich eine neue Bestellung auslösen, langsam mag wirklich nicht mehr ohne.  Welches Schmuckstück schlagt ihr mir vor?
> Egal und einfach zu einen der x-mal genannten Klassikern greifen?
> Welche kaufst du dir nun Warlock?


 m4 256 GiB 
Edit: @Kaki Ne nur das 120 GB Modell, guck dir mal das Zitat von thom an, da teht ...120_BK... oder so


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

Wozu 256 MB? 
Noch bade ich nicht in Geld und achte auf ein vernünftiges P/L-Verhältnis. 

Die m4 kommt für mich dann wohl doch eher nocht in Frage, da ich nur nen natives Sata 3GB habe und ich naher Zukunft nicht plane auf SB aufzurüsten. 

@Warlock: jaja, habs gestern überlesen, war einfach zu spät für mich.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achso 
Naja beim Luxx verkauft einer seine für 300 inkl 
Und 256mb!? Ne GB 
Für Games etc. von Corsair bekomm ich vllt. ne Force GT für ein review sobald sie die in größeren Stückzahlen haben


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hmm 256 GB für ne m4? (sry, hatte mich vertippt, na logisch GB)
Klingt gut, aber es wird dann doch ne Intel 320 mit 120 GB für ca. 162,-. 
Und was und wie testest du dann die Corsair Force 3 GT?
Ich möchte möglichst gut auf meine (Rückruf-) Corsair vorbereitet sein und etwas mit rumspielen bis ich die am WE wieder wegschicke. 
Das Päckchen wurde heute gegen 10:00 bei nem Nachbarn abgegeben und ich bin erst gegen 18 Uhr zu Hause... menno... 
Werde heut sicher wieder spät ins Bett kommen. ^^
Ich wollte mit AS SSD einmal am Sata 3GB und einmal am (Marvel) Sata 6GB-Port benchen, was könnte ich damit noch so anstellen? Fotos machen.... huiiiii.....


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*


Ich teste in AS SSD und PCMark 7 und anderen SSD Benches


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> und anderen SSD Benches


Du darfst diese auch gern aufzählen!


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Och zu faul  Benutz doch google


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja AS-SSD wäre auf jeden Fall am interessantesten. Wenn du noch Lust hast kannst du ATTO und HDTune durchjagen.

Wirst du auch ein OS installieren oder einfach nur anstecken und Benchen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Win7 (incl. SP1, habe ich mir schon mit Seven Lite vorbereitet ) draufzupacken ist ne Sache von 10 Min. dann noch eben den Chipsatztreiber rüberjagen, wenn nötig (Welchen empfehlt ihr? Kennt ihr nen aktuellen außer den von der ASUS Support Seite?) und das wars doch eigentlich schon!?
Vorher ziehe ich mir noch ATTO auf nen Stick, das hatte ich bisher noch nie probiert.
Jutti dann setze ich mal AS SSD, HD Tune und ATTO auf die kleine Benchliste und alle jeweils einmal an beiden Ports, interessiert mich schließlich was durch Sata 6GB möglich wäre auch wenns nur nen Marvel ist. 

Was empfehlt ihr hinsichtlich der Bios CPU-Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen für nen SSD-Bench? (Speedstep, C-State, TM-Mode und C1E)


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn möglich alle Stromsparfeatures für die Dauer des Tests deaktivieren (LPM nicht vergessen  ). Wenn die CPU runtertaktet, weil der Bench sie nicht vollkommen auslastet, kann das Punkte kosten 

EDIT: Bei AMD Systemen würde ich den MS Treiber verwenden. Oder hat sich in der Hinsicht mittlerweile was geändert?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh mit LPM hatte ich schonmal was gelesen, aber was war das noch gleich ???
Gut werde alles deaktivieren außer dem TM, oki?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

LPM = Link Power Management. Ein Stromsparfeature für SSDs das aber (vor allem bei Desktops) für mehr Probleme sorgt, als das es was hilft. Habe ich dauerhaft deaktiviert


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

Wo deaktiviere ich das denn?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kommt auf dein BIOS an. Schau mal bei "Advanced AHCI Configuration" oder "Advanced Storage Configuration" oder ähnlich klingendes


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

So, ich habe heute einen PC mit einem i5-2500K und einer Crucial C300 64GB zusammengebaut.
Prozzi alles super, 4 GHz @ 1.17V; ich hätte ihn gerne 
Aber Windumm oder Windoof hat im Windows-Leistungsindex bei dem primären Speichermedium nur eine 5,9 - obwohl der Windoof-Leistungsindex bescheiden ist,
schliesse ich daraus, dass die SSD nicht als solche erkannt wird. ACHI ist aktiviert. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du musst alle Updates drauf (win7) machen inklusive SP1 und dann den Leistungsindex noch mal ausführen dann sollte sich die Sperre von 5.9 lösen.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Treiber aktuell? Mach doch mal nen AS-SSD Bench, da sieht man mehr, als dieser komische Windows Leistungsindex!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

So die Kaki ist fleißig am Force 3  benchen und die Werte sind echt... naja bescheiden. Am Marvel Sata 3 teils sogar noch schlechter, aber ich will mal nicht zuviel vorweg nehmen und und mache das Windoof eben nochmals frisch rauf...
Bis später! 

Edit: die ist äußerst zickig am Sata 3 und bricht ab umd zu mal gern den Bootvorgang ab. -.-
Bringt es was sich mal noch den aktuellsten Marvel Treiber zu laden?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das der Marvel wahrscheinlich in AS-SSD schlechter abschneidet hätte ich dir auch prophezeien können. Sequentiell leicht besser, dafür aber im 4k (was ja bekannterweise deutlich wichtiger für ein OS-SSD ist) deutlich schlechter. Mach die Benches mal fertig, bin schon gespannt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die ersten Tests sind fertig und in meinem Profil in nem Album hochgeladen, werde mich nun aber ins Bett schmeißen.
Morgen werde ich dazu etwas schreiben und die wichtigsten Screens hier einfügen. 

Ahja mojoxy: dieses LPM hatte ich nicht gefunden...


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kaki nicht aufgeben


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab bei mir im BIOS noch mal geschaut. Ist unter "Storage Configuration". Aber wie gesagt, das heißt bei jedem Hersteller ein bisschen anders 
Danke für die Pics. Performance ist guter Durchschnitt - nicht überragend, aber auch nicht grottig ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Juni 2011)

Storage Configuration gibts bei mir auch, aber nichts was darin nach LPM klingt.
Bios Sreens würden wohl an dieser Stelle weiterhelfen!?


----------



## mojoxy (9. Juni 2011)

Oder google einfach mal nach LPM und deinem BIOS. Wirst du vielleicht eher fündig.

Edit: Mainboard nicht BIOS...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe nur das hier gefunden: klick mich

Mein Board is das P7P55D Premium aus der Sig. mit dem aktuellsten und bisher besten Bios (2003).


----------



## P37E (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

alle Force 3 zurück!
Corsair ruft alle aktuellen Force 3 SSDs zurück - ssd, corsair


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Fast dreht sich nur um diese Charge: *CSSD-F120GB3-BK *


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Juni 2011)

Jaja das wissen wir doch längst! 
Ich werde mit meinem Exemplar noch etwas experimentieren und am WE oder Anfang nächster Woche geht die dann zurück.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kaki ich hab so gut wie die gleichen Werte mit meiner alten Force2 120GB, was mich wundert aber ich glaube nicht das es an diesem besagtem Fehler der Force3 liegt!


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du musst alle Updates drauf (win7) machen inklusive SP1 und dann den Leistungsindex noch mal ausführen dann sollte sich die Sperre von 5.9 lösen.


 Danke, hat geklappt!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## roheed (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Kaki ich hab so gut wie die gleichen Werte mit meiner alten Force2  120GB, was mich wundert aber ich glaube nicht das es an diesem besagtem  Fehler der Force3 liegt!



ich hab eh den eindruck, dass die neuen generationen nur an der seq. schraube rumgedreht wurde. Und da sie (kaki) sie auch noch am sata 2 betreibt ist der vorteil vollends fürn hintern^^


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

schonmal dran gedacht, dass die leistung im 4k bereich gar nicht mehr gesteigert werden kann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was ich so vermute ist das SF mehr an der Haltbarkeit (Flashzelle) arbeitet als an der Geschwindigkeit! Die Schreibvorgänge wurden sehr stark optimiert was ein kleines Plus bei dem Seq. Schreiben bringt aber das ist wohl nur ein Nebeneffekt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> schonmal dran gedacht, dass die leistung im 4k bereich gar nicht mehr gesteigert werden kann?


 
Und wie kommst du darauf?? Also aus Physikalischer Sicht ist da noch lange nicht schluss. Wenn man nicht so Rücksicht auf die Lebensdauer nehmen müsste wäre da jetzt schon mehr als das doppelte drinn.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

weis net. war so ne idee^^
immerhin war bei festplatten auch in dem bereich früh schluss und die seq werte haben sich im laufe der jahre gesteigert (velicoraptor)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja stimmt bei den alten HDD hatte es genau diese Physikalischen Gründe, man konnte die Scheibe nicht viel schneller drehen lassen so ab 15000RPM wurde es recht kritisch und ab 7400RPM recht teuer. Es gab schon HDD die in eine Vakuum verpackt waren so das der Lese und schreib Kopf sich schneller bewegen konnte aber das waren so die letzten Atemzüge um aus der Platte noch das letzte raus zu holen. Aber bei den SSD's stehen wir noch am Anfang in 5 Jahren wird die SSD mit den heutigen fast nix mehr gemein haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> weis net. war so ne idee^^
> immerhin war bei festplatten auch in dem bereich früh schluss und die seq werte haben sich im laufe der jahre gesteigert (velicoraptor)


 
Früh schluss???? De Festplatte gibts seit den frühen 70'ern und wenn ich daran denke das bei meine 486DX PC (1992) meine IBM 120MB Platte ca. so schnell war wie mein CD Laufwerk dann hat sich da im laufe der Zeit einiges getan, nach ca. 40 Jahren Entwicklung ist sie bei ca. 100MB/S angekommen aber auch nur beim Seq. schreiben und lesen.


----------



## roheed (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Aber bei den SSD's stehen wir noch am Anfang in 5 Jahren wird die SSD mit den heutigen fast nix mehr gemein haben.


So sehe ich das auch...kein plan warum sie den 4k bereich nicht erhöhen. Ich würde ja fast vorsichtig behaupten, dass unsere aktuellen CPUs einfach noch nicht mehr verkraften! sieht man ja an der "NCQ" Tiefe. In syntetischen bench schaft man die q=64 depth aber im alltag kommst nicht über 4-10 anfragen tiefe. Also da ist noch massig reserve für verbesserungen. Wir reden in 30 jahren wieder drüber  HDD haben sich ja auch massivs weiterentwickelt und das nicht nur rein auf der GB ebene. 

Um die 4k werte weiter hoch zu schrauben muss glaub vorallem die zugriffszeit weiter verbessert werden. Und da könnte vaykir fast recht haben, da sind wir ja mit dem bruchteil einer ms echt schon super dran.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie meinst du das, das der 4k Wert an der Zugriffszeit hängt? Nicht unbedingt nur zu einem kleinen teil hat der Controller die Zelle erst mal gefunden dann hängt es nur noch an der Übertragung und da sind die Zellen noch relativ träge was man aber mit mehr Spannung in den Griff bekommen könnte und die 4K Werte würden sich nahe zu verdoppeln nur dan würde wie schon angesprochen die Lebenserwartung doch sehr stark sinken ich glaub fast um das 100 Fache.

Von daher hängt das Problem an den Flashzellen und nicht so sehr am Controller.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Müsste Nor statt Nand nicht was bringen?


----------



## mojoxy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist jetzt aber nix neues 
Da war PCGH wieder mal nicht der schnellste...


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, das der 4k Wert an der Zugriffszeit hängt? Nicht unbedingt nur zu einem kleinen teil hat der Controller die Zelle erst mal gefunden dann hängt es nur noch an der Übertragung und da sind die Zellen noch relativ träge was man aber mit mehr Spannung in den Griff bekommen könnte und die 4K Werte würden sich nahe zu verdoppeln nur dan würde wie schon angesprochen die Lebenserwartung doch sehr stark sinken ich glaub fast um das 100 Fache.
> h
> Von daher hängt das Problem an den Flashzellen und nicht so sehr am Controller.



hmm schade kriegs grad nicht mehr gerechnet warum die zugriffzeit mit den 4k werten zu tun hat. aber ich denke das du recht haben könntest. bei einer zugriffszeit von 0,1 ms schaft der controller also knappe 600 000 zugriffe pro sekunde...das kann wirklich nicht der flaschenhals sein. Also müssen doch die einzelnen flashzellen noch ein bischen schneller werden  

kennt ihr noch die USB sticks mit 8mb platz?  Ja die gab es anfangs...die ham knapp 200 kb/s geschaft und wo sind wir heute?  also kopf hoch, die dinger (SSD) können nur noch etwas flotter werden. z.Z. verdoppelt sich ja der speed auf dem papier von generation zu generation beinahe.


----------



## Per4mance (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe mir jetzt ne Crucial M4 64GB gekauft. Das wird schon passen 

Eigendlich wollte ich ne Intel 320 80gb aber die wär nicht bis Samstag gekommen. meine Ersatzwahl die C300 auch nicht -.-

naja die soll jetzt erstmal an SataII laufen und später mal SataIII. 

is ja meine erste SSD und bestimmt auch net die letzte


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ichglaub auch das die erste ssd die schwerste ist zu entscheiden...danach wirst selber merken das es wurst ist welche man kauft  so ist zumindest mein fazit nach knapp einem jahr mit meiner SSD


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jau mittlerweile ahben wir die echt schon fast ein jahr (naja 4 monate fehlen noch) und meine rennt noch wie am ersten tage.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> [...]und meine rennt noch wie am ersten tage.



Auf alle fälle  Meine SF schnurt auch noch bestens und mittlerweile hab ich 4TB READ und 2TB WRITE drüber rennen lassen. Dafür das sie "nur" 90GB hat eine krasser wert  aber da sieht man mal, was so in nem jahr alles zusammenkommen kann...auch wenn wir sie doch stark mit benchen in anspruch genommen haben. ein normaler user sollte in der gleichen zeit auf max. 50% dieser werte kommen. 

Langsam aber sicher könnt ich mich mit dem gedanken anfreunden meinem Lenovo U160 au ne ssd zu spendieren


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hehe ich wusste, dass das eher früher als später passieren wird


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

einmal den SSD virus eingefangen kriegst ihn halt net mehr los  aber z.Z. stört mich die unterirdisch schlechte Leistung der Intel HD im Desktop Bereich mehr als die olle HDD. Im FullHD modus ist das ein geruckle das es keine freude mehr macht. im kleinen HD gehts halbwegs gut. schade schade.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tja FullHD gibts ja auch eigentlich nicht. Das ist ein Modebegriff geprägt von Media Markt und Co. Korrekt heißt diese Technologie 1080p. HD ist nunmal 720p also 1280x720px. Wenn man bedenkt, dass 1080p 1920x1080px sind und somit mehr als doppelt so viele Pixel die auf dem Monitor dargestellt werden müssen, wird schnell erkennbar warum die kleine Intel HD die für "HD" ausgelegt ist in 1080p schlapp macht.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

tja und dann hab ich Fiesling auch noch nen 1200p Monitor XD also 1920x1200 .... Aber selbst wenn ich die auflösung runterdreh läuft es komisch... An HDMI sowie auch VGA. Kein plan ob die anbindung nach "außen" einfach so schlecht ist oder an was es genau hängt. Naja wird aber mal wieder zu OT. 

Aber noch eins...was denken sich eigentlich manche hersteller wenn sie ein produkt auf den markt bringen? Richtig vermutlich nichts...

Ich will eine "recovery" DVD/Image von meinem Lenovo erstellen...die software wird natürlich mitgeliefert. Ich soll doch bitte 2 DVD einlegen die beschrieben werden mit dem Recovery inhalt. 
Warum Windows 7 aber locker auf eine DVD platz hat ist mal dahin gestellt...So hat einer schon mal nen DVD Brenner in nem Sub-Notebook/netbook gesehen? 
Ok soweit so gut, also dicken USB stick ausgepackt reingemacht und auf gehts...ja denkste wohl. Die geile Lenovo software unterstützt nur DVD  

Außer mir jetzt noch nen USB-Brenner zulegen zu müssen, jemand ne idee wie ich an mein OEM Windows komme? spätestens wenn ich die SSD einbaue hab ich ja ein dickes problem ...


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die OEM Keys funktionieren eigentlich alle auch mit den "normalen" Retail DVDs/Images. Dass das evtl. ein Lizenzverstoß ist sei mal dahingestellt. Die Images kann man direkt von Microsoft beziehen, als 90 Tage Testversion. Finde gerade den Link nicht, aber google sollte dir helfen


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Juni 2011)

Solange er die andere Platte zuhause hin legt und nicht samt OS verkauft kann ihm keiner was. 
Wobei spiegel doch einfach die Platte, wird das einfachste sein
Mit den Ali's  sollte es doch keine Probleme geben die neuen tools sollen sie doch mittlerweile richtig setzen .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kannst ihn auch über ein Netztwerk Kabel mit deinem großen Rechner verbinden und dern DVD Brenner übers Netztwerk frei geben dann müsste der kleine auch brennen können!


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Kannst ihn auch über ein Netztwerk Kabel mit deinem großen Rechner  verbinden und dern DVD Brenner übers Netztwerk frei geben dann müsste  der kleine auch brennen können!



oh, das klingt gut...das könnte ich noch probieren. wie auch immer schwach ^10 dass das tool keine anderen medien unterstützen *will*!!! kann doch net sein, dass man heutzutage den support für externe HDD oder große USB sticks verweigert. naja aufregen bringt eh nichts. motzen tuts sich zumindest immer leicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed gibt natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeit ein Virtuelles Laufwerk zu benutzen, musst mal schauen vielleicht unterstützt die Sorfware das ja. Also wie Alkoho52% eins anlegt, die Software ist übrigens Freeware!


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ach verdammt...weder alcohol noch DT laufwerke werden als brenner erkannt...sind wohl nur Read Only laufwerke. aber guter tip, werd mal nach freeware - Software - Brenner googlen. wirds ja sicher was geben  vlt hat sogar nero sowas im peto...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tja mit dem iPad2 hättest die ganzen Probs nicht, hehehheeh


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lieber diese probs als nen angebissener Apfel daheim rumliegen haben 

btw, wer googelt, der findet XD

*Phantom Drive*


heißt das zauberwort. legt einen virtuellen brenner an und wird auch als solcher unterstützt. für alle netbook gebeutelten User XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja ja siehste mal alles wird gut. Man muss halt nur drauf kommen, hatte die Idee heut nacht echt witzig andere träumen von Frauen und ich von Hardwareproblemen.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2011)

Eure Probleme hätt ich gerne, die machen ja wenigstens noch Spaß. Habe mich gestern mit meinem Server noch bis halb sieben rumgeärgert...


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Eure Probleme hätt ich gerne, die machen ja wenigstens noch Spaß


ha wenns kein spaß macht dann lass ich es lieber ^^ 

Wie auch immer, einfach nur nen witz was für nen aufwand man betreiben muss nur weil sie a) sich nen Rohling sparen wollen und b) dann die software auch noch zu blöd ist um andere medien zu nutzen. ganz davon abgesehen, ist Phantom Drive keine Freeware! Aber die demo erfüllte ihren zweck XD Btw, das image hatte 7gb...wieviel hat nochmal win7 32bit?! 3,5 gb?  Jetzt muss ich das DVD image nur noch auf nen stick kriegen, der naher noch bootbar ist dann kann die ssd vermutlich kommen


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Für Windows 7 empfehele ich dieses Tool: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online
Da kann man einfach gar nichts mehr falsch machen! Das einzige was sein könnte, ist dass es dein Image nicht akzeptiert, weil es kein Standard OS-Image ist...


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nope ist was eigenes von ... lenovo bzw. besser gesagt cyberlink (konnte die firma noch nie leiden!!!!). Hab schon mal reingeschaut ist was gesplittetes in vielen kleinen Dateien. wenn gar nichts hilft, muss halt doch ne normale win7 dvd her und mit dem oem key arbeiten. echt nen witz was dem kunden zugemutet wird.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Versuch's einfach mal. Würde mich interssieren 
Ansonsten gibt's ja genügend Seiten im Netz die ausführlichst beschreiben, wie man Win7 per USB-Stick installiert.


----------



## Lutz81 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe bei caseking.de gesehen,das es von der OCZ Vertex 3 120GB/240GB jeweils noch ne MAX IOPS Edition gibt. Weiß einer von euch,wo da der Unterschied(Vorteil) liegt ?
Die 120 GB Version kostet 20€ mehr und die 240GB..25€


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das macht sich eigentlich nur in Servern bezahlt wenn du sehr oft sehr große Dateien verschiebst, im Alltag wirst du von den zusätzlichen IOPS nicht all zu viel merken.


----------



## pajaa (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Max IOPS läuft meines Wissens nach mit syncronem 34nm-Flash und ist deswegen etwas schneller als die normalen Vertex, die man sowohl mit 25nm-NAND kaufen kann, was sie noch langsamer macht also auch mit 34nm async. NAND.


----------



## Lutz81 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also kann ich, ohne mich hinterher zu ärgern zur normalen Version greifen. Oder ?


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja den Unterschied merkt man höchstens beim Benchen. Also vollkommen egal für den "normalen" Benutzer.


----------



## Lutz81 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Alles klar


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Tja, aber nur so kann man die Höchstleistung eines  SSD feststellen - unter Alltagsbedingungen hätten alle die gleiche  Werte
> 
> Bei CPU's und GPU's jagst du die doch auch dorch  einen abnormal krassen Benchmark, mit einer Physik- und Grafikpracht  sowie Anforderungen, die eigentlich kein aktuelles Spiel stellt. Denn  nur so findest du auch noch unter den total überdimensionierten Teilen,  jenes, dass noch mal ein bisschen schneller ist, als die anderen
> 
> Ich  bitte nun jedoch wirklich alle weiteren Diskussionen in  diesen  Thread zu verlagern. Hier ist nicht zum Labern, sondern zum  Pos(t)en!



Das kann man aber nicht vergleichen , eine Grafikkarte muß FPS hinlegen ... und das kann man aber auch mit Benches testen .
Eine SSD hat aber viele verschiedene aufgaben , und garantiert beinhaltet keine davon ,Daten von einen 64 thread CPU zu bekommen ... 
Was hat man von einer (zb.) Crucial C300 die wie in dem Bench mit den 64thread Daten reinhaut (was Real nie der fall ist , weil keiner eine 64 thread CPU hat) und die Vertex3 weg steckt...
 aber dafür im Kopier Test völlig abstinkt der im Realen benutzt wird ? --> nüscht


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke für's Verlegen der Diskussion 



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Eine SSD hat aber viele verschiedene aufgaben , und garantiert beinhaltet keine davon ,Daten von einen 64 thread CPU zu bekommen ...


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass so mancher Server das hinbekommen sollte. Das dort dann natürlich keine Consumerlaufwerke zum Einsatz kommen ist mir auch klar. Aber diese Technologie wird ja auch nicht hauptsächlich für Privatanwender entwickelt. Sollte man bedenken. Ist wie Militär und Forschung


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Danke für's Verlegen der Diskussion
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass so mancher Server das hinbekommen sollte. Das dort dann natürlich keine Consumerlaufwerke zum Einsatz kommen ist mir auch klar. Aber diese Technologie wird ja auch nicht hauptsächlich für Privatanwender entwickelt. Sollte man bedenken. Ist wie Militär und Forschung



Aber eine SSD ist für "uns" da , und nicht für Super Server (die haben ganz andere SSDs) ... deshalb sagt der AS Bench für mich nix aus (da ist sogar Atto Realer) , ausser beim KopierBench vom AS was man im Realen anwendet .


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hehe Atto und real, hui was hast du denn geraucht 
Ja ich versteh schon was du meinst, aber es zählen ja nicht nur die 4k64 Werte. Und die 4k (ohne 64) Werte sind ja schon sehr praxisrelevant - wenn nicht sogar die relevantesten! Welche Werte aber wie stark in die Endwertung eingehen weiß ich nicht, wenn du da näheres weißt immer her damit! 
Mangels besserer Vergleichbarkeit als über den AS-SSD-Bench habt roheed eben diesen gewählt, was ich auch gut verstehen kann. Denn wie soll man eine Bestenliste führen, wenn man z.B. CDM verwendet und am Ende acht verschiedene Werte zum Vergleich hat. Bring das dann mal auf einen Nenner, sodass sich keiner benachteiligt fühlt


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Welche Werte aber wie stark in die Endwertung eingehen weiß ich nicht, wenn du da näheres weißt immer her damit!



Das mein ich ja , die Werte vom 4k-64thread Bench haben die höchste gewichtigkeit im AS Bench ... brauchst du bloß bei den C300 schauen (die gute SSDs sind) , aber dann im Kopier Test abstinken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

über den sinn der punkte vergabe von AS SSD tool kann man sich wirklich streiten! Wirklich viel sagen die punkte nämlich auch nicht aus. Nur die richtung wird vorgegeben. Aber wie mojo schon sagte, dass ist das einzigste tool, welches in meinen augen für ne "best-of-Liste" in frage kommt. 

CDM, ATTo und co hock ich mich sicher nicht hin und filter da irgendwelche werte aus! Weder die seq. werte sind die wichtigsten noch die 4k und schon gar nicht die zugriffszeit  die mischung des packetes macht ne gute ssd aus und da schenken sich eigentlich alle ssd produkte net viel. selbst die ssd mit unter 100 punkte fühlt sich gleich flott an wie die mit über 600 punkte in AS SSD!!!!!! der User Thom_Cat hatte glaub bald alle ssd in seinem rechner verbaut und kommt auf das gleiche ergebnis. Welche SSD ist sche*** egal hauptsache endlich eine SSD einbauen^^  

wo ihr es grad über CPU und GPU hattet...da kann man sich auch drüber streiten was ne liste bringt, in dem man die Punkte von 3Dmark aufzählt, wo mittlerweile jeder weiß, das die reihenfolge nicht unbedingt der realität entsprechen muss. 

mich hats nur verwundert, dass es solange gebraucht hat, die liste von AS SSD tool kritisch zu hinterfragen  Aber da der mensch den wettkampf liebt und sucht, habe ich ihm diese möglichkeit/plattform zur verfügung gestellt  Die aussagekraft der punkte darf ernsthaft bezweifelt werden!


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juni 2011)

Hab mir gestern Nacht - besser gesagt heute früh noch mein neues Notebook bestellt. Da meine V2 für Notebooks leider nicht in Frage kommt, darf ich mich nun auch nach einem Laptop-SSD umsehen. Denke mein bisheriger Favorit Intel 320 wird das Rennen machen


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich denke ich würde mich sogar für ne samsung 470 für mein notebook entscheiden. mir gefallen die hohen schreibwerte. Und das wichtigste, sie sind konstant nicht wie bei sandforce teilen


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja die hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm! Der Stromverbrauch bei den Samsungs soll ja noch mal einen Tick geringer sein. Wird wieder ne knappe Sache. Das Problem ist nur die 470er sind schon so "alt" 
Ich bin da ganz schlimm, ich kann keine alte Generation kaufen, egal ob besser, schlechter oder unverändert


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe ja da tu ich mich auch schwer...nur das gefühl man hätte sich was "veraltetes" gekauft macht die freude über das produkt schon zunichte ^^
könnt mir nie im leben vorstellen, mir bei den grafikkarten die vorgänger version zu kaufen ^^ Aber da es für die samsung noch keine nachvollger gibt würde es mir die auch tun. 

Plan B) Corsair in den lenovo rein und für den desk ne dicke Sata3 ssd rein, weil man ja irgendwann auf ivy umrüsten will 
wie auch immer, der lenovo ist ja nicht die kraßeste kampfmaschine, da tuts auch ne gute alte Sata 2 mittelfeld SSD.


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

haha, grad mal was lustiges probiert.... fedora auf nen USB Stick drauf und den als Live version starten.

Ich bin leicht beeindruckt...Bootzeit gerade mal knapp 30 s ... und das von nem USB Stick XD hmmm geile alternative zu ner SSD XD Oder net ? einfach auf nen 4gb stick linux drauf und von dort aus starten. fuehlt sich tataechlich wie ne ssd an  

btw, postet by fedora 15 live version


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Plan B) Corsair in den lenovo rein und für den desk ne dicke Sata3 ssd rein, weil man ja irgendwann auf ivy umrüsten will
> wie auch immer, der lenovo ist ja nicht die kraßeste kampfmaschine, da tuts auch ne gute alte Sata 2 mittelfeld SSD.


Das war auch miene Idee mit der V2, aber die bugt ja immer noch mit Standby/Hibernate rum! Schon schlimm genug, dass das nicht am Desktop geht, aber bei einem Laptop kann ich darauf nicht verzichten! Das OCZ das nicht mal hinbekommt ist echt einfach nur traurig! 

Deswegen werde ich wohl trotz 1155 Platforrm auf SATA 6Gb/s noch eine Weile verzichten müssen


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

grad wegem dem hibernate modus moechte ich ja die samsung...die hat so schoen hohe schreibwerte 
das problem mit dem bug haben aber nicht alle laptops oder?? ich denke es haengt auch zum grossen teil an den herstellern die ihren arsch nicht bewegt kriegen....also grad die notebook hersteller geizen ja mit bios updates und co.


----------



## Per4mance (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

meine M4 64gb läuft bis jetzt ohne probleme seit gestern abend. 

trimm sollte laut crystaldiskinfo an sein rest sollte auch passen. superfetch und prefetch hab ich nichts gemacht.


is das normal das ich nur ahci hab mit dem windows treiber von 2006? wenn ich den amd treiber installier hab ich kein ahci aber laut amd/catalyst manager is das nen ahci treiber.


sonst gibts ja nichts mehr besonderes zu kontrollieren oder einzustellen?


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich mach mir keine große Hoffnung, dass meine V2 am Laptop-Mainboard besser funktioniert als an meinem Up-to-Date-State-of-the-Art-Desktop-Mainboard -.-"


----------



## Accuuphase011 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das mein ich ja , die Werte vom 4k-64thread Bench haben die höchste gewichtigkeit im AS Bench ... brauchst du bloß bei den C300 schauen (die gute SSDs sind) , aber dann im Kopier Test abstinken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Werte im Copy Bench bei mir ok für die C300 60 GB. Und Kopieren auf SDD macht man auch nicht so oft, wichtig sind die Lesewerte und Zugriffszeit.


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so hier nochmal im richtigen thread 

wollte mal was loswerden:
ich habe mir eine vertex 3 max iops geholt. mein erster test mit assd  ergab über 670 punkte. doch nach installieren des BS und nach ein paar  tests schaff ich jetzt mit assd grade mal 603 punkte. ist das normal?


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

geht doch ^^

ähm ja kann durchaus passieren. die SSD brechen auch geringfügig ein wenn man sie ne weile nervt. meistens erhollen sie sich aber wenn man sie dann wieder ne weile in ruhe lässt. Also im großen und ganzen kein grund zur Besorgnis  außerdem kann hier und da ein programm reinspucken beim benchen. grad antivir software kann das ergebniss negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## Per4mance (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann keiner zu meinen fragen paar posts weiter oben sagen?

is wohl untergegangen


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

der amd treiber heißt auch nicht mehr ahci soweit ich weis. ja der treiber von MS ist tatsächlich schon so alt  
wenn du dein system perfekt auf die ssd abstimmen willst dann solltest das zeugs von elementardrachen seinem angepinten thread beachten. ich halte zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr so viel von diesem speziellen SSD tweaking aber wenn du lustig bist kannst es ja machen


----------



## Per4mance (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

von elementdrache seinem tipps hab ich fast alles beachtet.

und wenn der MS treiber passt dann is ok. hatte den amd treiber kurz drin da war nur ide mode. hab dann wieder auf den von MS gewechselt für ahci. wo ich aber den amd treiber deninstallieren wollt stad im catalyst installationsmanager was von amd ahci treiber aber der geht ja nicht bei mir.

ansonsten an tools gibts ja nur crystal disk und as ssd benchmark


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das kann nicht sein das wenn du den amd treiber IDE dransteht!!! AHCI ist AHCI und bleibt es auch egal ob MS oder ATI/AMD.

Kannst dir noch SSDlife besorgen, glaub aber kaum das sie schon mit der C4 umgehen kann.


----------



## Per4mance (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

naja ich hab wo gelesen das amd ahci erst ab chipsatz 8xx oder höher geht. ich hab ja nen 770er.

aber wenn der MS ahci treiber ok is dann brauch ich ja net wegen dem adm treiber schauen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> der amd treiber heißt auch nicht mehr ahci soweit ich weis. ja der treiber von MS ist tatsächlich schon so alt
> wenn du dein system perfekt auf die ssd abstimmen willst dann solltest das zeugs von elementardrachen seinem angepinten thread beachten. ich halte zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr so viel von diesem speziellen SSD tweaking aber wenn du lustig bist kannst es ja machen


 
Jep genau hab vor zwei Tagen mein System neu aufgesetzt und das wars auch schon, diese ganze Spielereien wie Super Fetsch abschalten und änliches habe ich komplett sein lassen, da sparst du ein paar Kilobyte Schreiben aber mehr auch nicht. 
Der Rest macht win7 automatisch und das reicht auch völlig nach meiner Meinung.


----------



## kamiki09 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie? Einfach Windows 7 drauf und fertig?


----------



## Per4mance (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nach meinen erfahrungen von gestern reichts. man sollte nur überprüfen ob ahci aktiviert und trim aktiviert ist.


----------



## guna7 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



kamiki09 schrieb:


> Wie? Einfach Windows 7 drauf und fertig?


 Na klar. Vorher auf AHCI umstellen, WIN 7 installieren, fertig!


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juni 2011)

kamiki09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Einfach Windows 7 drauf und fertig?



Ja was sonst? Das ist ne Festplatte also mach keine Magie draus 

Ich hab heute den Tag damit verbracht Standby und meine V2 auf einen Nenner zu bringen. Kurz gesagt: ich hab's geschafft. Mein Mainboard hatte einfach zu viele Energiesparmöglichkeiten. Nun hab ich die meisten deaktiviert und es funktioniert!!

Also kann die V2 ins neue Laptop und SATA 6Gb/s kann früher als erhofft in meinen Desktop einziehen!


----------



## roheed (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Jep genau hab vor zwei Tagen mein System neu aufgesetzt und das wars  auch schon, diese ganze Spielereien wie Super Fetsch abschalten und  änliches habe ich komplett sein lassen, da sparst du ein paar Kilobyte  Schreiben aber mehr auch nicht.
> Der Rest macht win7 automatisch und das reicht auch völlig nach meiner Meinung.



Einmal AS SSD Tool und co drüber rennen lassen hast dir das schon versaut was du in einem Jahr mit superfetch und co. rausholen hättest können 



> naja ich hab wo gelesen das amd ahci erst ab chipsatz 8xx oder höher geht. ich hab ja nen 770er.


Bin net grad der fitteste in sachen AMD aber soweit ich weiß hatte das was mit TRIM zu tun. Vlt verwechselst du/ich da grad was. 




> Wie? Einfach Windows 7 drauf und fertig?





> *1.6 **Wie richte ich meine SSD richtig ein (Einbau und Windows Installation)*[▲]1. SSD aussuchen, Kaufen, bezahlen, entgegennehmen und Auspacken
> 2. Falls nötig, SSD mit dem mitgelieferten Einbaurahmen verschrauben
> 3. SSD in seinen Rechner/Laptop einbauen
> 4. SSD am SATA Kabel und Stromversorgung anschließen
> ...



Quelle : Startseite dieses threats....


----------



## roheed (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@vaykir

ähm wie war das? man kann die 4k werte nicht erhöhen weil man an den physikalischen grenzen sei? ^^

Hier die absoluten "über" SSD für Otto-Normal-Spinner XD

Ergebnisse: 4 KB Random Reads/Writes : Volle Kraft: PCI Express-SSDs Im Test

knapp 80 mb/s im 4k bereich und knapp 1GB/s im 4k-64 modus


EDIT:::

Boah ist das krank (im negativen Sinne)
Die OCZ Ibis (eine Art PCIe-RAID0-SSD) bricht vom frischen zustand 400 mb/s auf 100mb/s ein im schreiben. Der Bekannte Sandforce Effekt. Wie es aussieht, summiert sich das ganze auch noch wenn man mehrere Laufwerke hat (also im RAID) Das ist echt ne ohrfeige. Im konsumer markt brechen sie zwar auch um fast 50% ein aber zumindest merkt man es nicht so krass als wenn man sie im raid betreibt.


Fazit::: 
Ein interessanter bericht im großen und ganzen. Ist eine art kleiner ausblick in die zukunft was uns für den "konsumer" markt noch bevor steht die nächsten jahre in sachen SSD technik...Ich freu mich drauf :grins:


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zum Thema AMD 7** Chipsatz der unterstützt natürlich AHCI nur der Treiber unterstützt kein Trim, ist aber kein Problem man muss nur den Win7 Treiber von Microsoft benutzen und schon gehts (msahci)! 
@roheed somit haben dich deine Grauenzellen noch nicht in Stich gelassen.


----------



## roheed (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> @roheed somit haben dich deine Grauenzellen noch nicht in Stich gelassen.



boah gott sei dank...dann hab ich mir doch noch nicht mein ganzes gehirn rausgeb**** die letzten wochen


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Über den Tellerand geblickt: Intel 710/720-SSD-Series: Systemhaus listet Details


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So Leute es mehren sich die Probleme mit dem SF-2281 Controller von Sandforce!
Corsair musste ja Modelle zurückrufen und jetzt gibt es auch ähnliche Berichte über die Vertex3.
Also an alle vorsicht und abwarten würde momentan niemanden raten eine neue SSD mit dem neune SF Controller zu kaufen.

Probleme mit SandForce SF-2281? - News Hartware.net


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nur gut, dass ich heute morgen eine V3 bestellt habe DDD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der Bluescreen scheint ja nicht bei allen Vertex3 auf zu treten also ausprobieren obs bei dir läuft, zurückschicken kannst sie ja immer noch! Ist halt immer so mit neuen Technologien.
Ich persönlich traue momentan dem SF Controller nicht daher mein Tipp einfach abwarten was noch so kommt.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja ich werd's mal ordentlich testen und ggf FAG nutzen 

Zum Thema V2 und Standby habe ich noch ein Update: Habe nun herausgefunden, an welcher Einstellung es nun tatsächlich liegt! Das beste: Es hat rein gar nichts mit den Standbymodi und -einstellungen zu tun! Sonder eine Übertaktungsfunktion macht hier Ärger. Wahrscheinlich also ein BIOS-Bug. Sobald ich nämlich die "_Turbo Power Limit"_ Einstellungauf _"Manual" _stelle, bleibt der PC beim starten aus dem Standby im Resume OS stecken. Maus / Tastatur und Monitor bleiben aus und nichts geht mehr, außer Hardreset! Leider brauche ich diese Einstellung um meine OC-Ergebnisse zu erreichen, mit den "Auto" Einstellungen greift sonst das CPU-Throttling und sezt mich auf Multi 40 zurück 

Naja muss ich vorübergehend damit leben. Mal schaun, ob nur die V2 damit Probleme hat und meine V3 damit zurecht kommt, oder wirklich ein BIOS-Bug ist...


----------



## Lutz81 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na dann werde ich wohl noch warten mit ner neuen SSD.....solange macht es die SuperTalent noch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kannst ja auch auf die C300/m4 ausweichen die scheinen sauber zu laufen, haben natürlich andere Nachteile/Vorteile. Bin immer noch froh über meine Force2 120GB manchmal hat es schon Vorteile recht früh zu kaufen, noch die alten Chips und der SF Controller/Firmware ist recht ausgereift aber das Jahr ist noch jung da kommt bestimmt noch so einiges auf uns zu.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Joar oder dann doch ne RevoDrive


----------



## Lutz81 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Och nö...jetzt warte ich es ab......was das Jahr noch schönes an SSDs bringt

oder das hier
Phase Change Memory - das bessere SSD?


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da wirste aber noch ein bisschen warte müssen. Denke das SSDs bis dahin wahrscheinlich eine ähnliche Geschwindigkeit erreichen können.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und für eine 256GB Variante von so einer SSD bekommst du bestimmt den Gegenwert eines Kleinwaagens!


----------



## Lutz81 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

War doch nur Spaß...über die News bin ich vorhin nur ma darüber gestolpert...dachte es interessiert euch.....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo schon klar war ja auch ganz informative und habs ja gern gelesen!


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Frage klingt vielleicht ein bisschen doof, aber woran erkenne ich ein SATA 6Gb/s Kabel? Steht das da drauf? Auf meinen steht überall nur SATA und irgend ne komische Nummer.

Braucht man diese SATA 6Gb/s Käbel eingentlich zwingend, oder ist das nur ein Marketinggag? Ich hab bis gestern noch nicht einmal gewusst das es sowas überhaupt gibt


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Natürlich braucht man das 
Also bei meinen sind die schwarz mit weisser "Kappe"


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du meinst aber nicht den Verschlussmechanismus? Den haben bei mir alle?

Wo ist denn technisch der Unterschied zwischen den SATA und SATA 6Gb/s Käbeln?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also eigentlich braucht man spezielle 6GB SATAIII Kabel nicht. Es gibt zwar extra dafür spezifizierte aber die sollen nur eine bessere Signalqualität garantieren. Wenn du aber hochwertige SATAII Kabel verwendest gehen die genauso also im Zweifelsfall einfach testen ob die alten Kabeln auch gehen und man spart dann ein paar Euro.
SATAII und SATAIII Kabel kosten das selbe also wenn man sich neue anschafft dann gleich zu SATAIII Kabel greifen da die auch wie schon gesagt mit SATAII Kompatible sind.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja die Punkte sind mir auch schon aufgefallen, mich würde einfach nur interessieren, wo hier die technischen Unterschiede liegen, aber so richtig finden konnte ich dazu (bei einer schnellen Suche) nichts. Ist ja auch Worscht, denn ich habe soeben ein SATA 6Gb/s Kabel gefunden. Meine V3 lag überraschenderweise auch schon in meiner Packstation 

So nun geht das freudige Benchen los. Mal sehen ob mein Rechner mitmacht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na dann bin ich mal auf deine ersten Benches gespannt. Du könntest auch mal, nur als Beweis, deine neue V3 mit SATAII Kabel anschließen ( am 6GB Port) und die Benches auch mal posten!
Müsste bei beiden dann das gleiche raus kommen!


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sodele, hab mir jetzt heut ein esata kabel besorgt und daran kommt die tage noch meine Force dran ... andere seite ans lenovo natürlich  bin echt gespannt ob man was reisen kann. kann mir aber kaum das gegenteil vorstellen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed ein Kommentar von dir zu den neuen SF Controller Problemen wäre mir lieb, falls du dir vergangenen Seiten gelesen hast!


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab mir grad wieder die letzten 4 seiten angeschaut... aber deinen link nicht angeschaut  das problem mit den neuen sandforce wurde ja schon mehrfach gepostet. Corsair warn die ersten die reagiert haben. 

Ich werde auch zZ abraten von den neuen Sandforce bis die sachlage klarer ist. Gibt ja mehr als genug gute alternativen zz^^


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so jetzt hab ich es gelesen. einfach lächerlich wie sich OCZ wieder rausredet! ... und erstmal neeeeee ist nicht der gleiche bug wie bei Corsair lol ich lach mich kaput^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich musste auch grinsen besonders das sie glauben es mit einem FW Update in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich glaub da droht eher der nächste Rückruf!


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mir isch es eh wurscht....nix gegen Sandforce, die erste generation ist ja auch ein top produkt (im großen und ganzen)
Aber meine nächste SSD (rangliste) sieht eh ca. so aus. 

1. Intel 510
2. Samsung 470
3. C300/m4

Schnell lesen können se alle, ich will jetzt auch schnell schreiben können 

EDIT::::::::
Aso und es soll wurst sein was für daten kommen und noch wichtiger net scheinheilig nach vier wochen 50% einbrechen. Haltbarkeit hin wie her.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja ich denke auch das wir mit unseren SSD's der ersten Generation eigentlich ein Glücksgriff gemacht haben. Noch die alten haltbaren Flashchips und außer dem fehlenden Trim keine weiteren Probleme!
Die Intel würde mich total reizen aber ich könnte leider keinen Geschwindigkeitsschub zu meiner jetzigen verspüren weshalb eine Aufrüstung keinen Sinn macht!
Zweitens ich kopiere eher selten große Dateien von HDD auf SSD weshalb eine höhere Schreibrate eher Sinnlos wäre!


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich würd jetzt auch nicht aufrüsten das ist schon mal ganz klar^^ Der vorteil ist zu gering. Aber da meine Force wohl in den Lenovo wandert....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dann unbedingt die Intel SSD außer du bekommst die Samsung oder Crucial zu einen super guten Preis!
ps. Ich wusste das du es nicht aushältst keine SSD in den Läppi ein zu bauen!


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ps. Ich wusste das du es nicht aushältst keine SSD in den Läppi ein zu bauen!


jetzt erstmal den SSD test abwarten  installier grad Fedora 15 auf ne alte Seagate platte (over esata)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dann hau aber bitte auch ein paar Benches rauß!


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo aber nicht so aufwenig wie ich es damals mit meinem firmen laptop gemacht habe^^
AS SSD, CDM und bootzeit + feeling^^. 

So first boot mit fedora @ 3,5" hdd bin gespannt. vom stick gings in 30s. fast wie ne ssd^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vom Stick sinds maximal 30MB/s aber in Durchschnitt sinds dann eher so 10MB/s Lesen!


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ach du schei***!!!! Fedora bootet von nem USB 2.0 STick schneller als von ner eSata HDD  
was lernen wir daraus? Zugriffszeit sticht Read^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sind wahrscheinlich die vielen kleinen Dateien die beim Booten geladen werden!


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo denk ich auch, will aber auch fairer weise sagen, dass eine war eine "live" version das andere die installierte Version. Inwiefern sich das wiederum aufs booten auswirkt kann ich nicht sagen. will mich auch nicht zu lange damit aufhalten. den....die frage aller fragen, rockt die SSD over eSata


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich denke schon alles andere würde mich schon sehr wundern aber Überraschungen gibt es ja immer wieder.


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sodele kurzes zwischenfazit SSD @ eSata Lenovo i5@ 1ghz

Die SSD performt doch *MERKLICH* schlechter hier im notebook im vergleich zum desk. 
AS SSD punkte mit ach und krach 250 punkte vs. 450 @ Desk

Boottime HDD ca. 60s
Boottime SSD ca.. 40s

Aus dem Ruhemodus heraus = SSD = HDD = ~ 23s   (hier greift der gleiche seq. Speed der HDD)

Hab den HDD clon auf die SSD gespielt. 

Fazit....naja, morgen nochmal mit spielen aber grad muss ich ich doch eingestehen, der kleine ULV i5 ist etwas überfordert mit der SSD^^er weiß gar nicht was mit soviel Leistung anfangen  Unterschied merkt man definitiv, vom hocker haut es mich grad nicht  Glaub da hat die HDD sich nochmal paar wochen und monate vor dem rauswurf retten können XD

was lustiges, das Windows vom desk bootete anstandslos unter der Lenovo Plattform. Das hat mich doch leicht verwundert. vermutlich Intel plattform sei dank.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich glaube nicht so sehr das es an der CPU liegt sondern eher am Controller. Was ist den genau für ein SATAII Controller verbaut b.z.w. was für ein Chipsatzt?


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo würde auch sagen auf dem board is nen kack controller.

Btw jungs, ich überlege meine dicke C300 zu verticken und mit dafür 2 halbe zu kaufen. eine fürn main rechner und eine fürn benchtable.

will aber irgendwie was neues testen. von welcher ssd haben wir noch keine testwerte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dann kommt eh nur ne Intel oder Samsung in Frage, alles ander würdest du bereuen außer die m4 natürlich noch. Die SSD's mit SF Controller sind momentan ja leider ein no go also was solls.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm intel 510 wäre evtl ne wahl... m4 fällt flach, is ja ne crucial. da weis ich, dass die top ist, destwegen kommt davon nur eine in mein main rechner.
mal gucken ob ich irgendwo an so eine rankomme


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was willst du denn für die SSD?


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Würde auch zur Intel 510 raten. Erstens haben wir die noch nicht so richtig oft gesehen und zweitens ist Intel zurzeit mal wieder ungeschlagen, was Datensicherheit angeht. Gut es ist nicht die schnellste SSD, aber merkt man das?

Wo wir auch gleich zu meiner abendfüllenden Beschäftigung kommen  Haben wirklichen den gesamten Abend damit verbracht SSD's zu benchen. Gleich vorne weg, vom Hocker hat mich die V3 nicht gerissen, aber war ja zu erwarten. Screens und ausführlichen Bericht poste ich wohl morgen Abend. Ich muss nun in die Falle...


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Was willst du denn für die SSD?



mal schaun. neu kostet die noch 400 euro. da kannst dir ja ca die preisrichtung vorstellen.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

40%?


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

träum weiter... 

die intel 510 ist mir im 4k Segment zu langsam und fällt somit flach. Bleib ich wohl doc bei C300/m4.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tja so richtige Performancesprünge gab es mit der neuer Generation nicht. Abgesehen von den sequentiellen Raten, die sind doch ganz gut gewachsen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hihi, heute kommt meine neue SSD. 
Klappe die zweite nach dem Corsair Force 3 Malheur.
Diesmal isses die c300 als 128GB Variante. Kostet mitlerweile genauso viel wie die m4, denke aber wegen der älteren Chiparchitektur dürfte die weiterhin vorzuziehen sein? 
Ob nun 1-2 Sekunden länger booten oder iwas laden, is doch piep egal.
Ich werde auch für euch wieder ein paar Benches (an Sata 2) machen, muss doch vergleichen. 
Ahja, ich hatte mich gegen die Intel 320 entschieden, da diese wieder teurer geworden war, dort wo ich imemr bestelle.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> mal schaun. neu kostet die noch 400 euro. da kannst dir ja ca die preisrichtung vorstellen.


 
Hust, gerade nach geschaut alle Anbieter sind bei 340€


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wo er Recht hat


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe mir erlaubt meinen angekündigten Post als eigenständiges Thema zu erstellen, damit es nicht hier in der Masse der Beiträge untergeht 

Zu finden ist er hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...test-ocz-vertex-3-120-gb-normale-edition.html


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nix Bilder


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie nix Bilder?

Edit: Schau jetzt nochmal, habe sie nun noch einmal fest im Post hochgeladen, hoffe damit klappt es nun!


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap jetzt gehts


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hust, gerade nach geschaut alle Anbieter sind bei 340€


 
ja stimmt schon.
deswegen => ich nix verkaufen mehr.


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hihi, heute kommt meine neue SSD.
> Klappe die zweite nach dem Corsair Force 3 Malheur.
> Diesmal isses die c300 als 128GB Variante. Kostet mitlerweile genauso viel wie die m4, denke aber wegen der älteren Chiparchitektur dürfte die weiterhin vorzuziehen sein?
> Ob nun 1-2 Sekunden länger booten oder iwas laden, is doch piep egal.
> ...


 
Und ich muss auf meine C300 128GB noch bis morgen warten...hätte sich Amazon doch nur mal beeilt


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Also ich glaube nicht so sehr das es an der CPU liegt sondern eher am  Controller. Was ist den genau für ein SATAII Controller verbaut b.z.w.  was für ein Chipsatzt?


Würd ich net mal sagen! hab nen P55 chipsatz und der Controller rennt auch über nen Intel. Welcher genau kann ich nicht sagen aber iostor war aktiv. allignment hat auch gepasst. Hab heut wieder alles zurück gerüstet. Und gleich mal wieder secure erase gemacht. hat heut auch das problem mit dem berühmten "frozen status" 

Nach einmal PC aus und wieder An (ohne windows, das macht scheinbar den Frozen Status) ging dann alles wie gewöhnt. 
Jo wie auch immer, wie schon gesagt, bleibt die HDD erst mal drin. Der Speed ist zwar durchaus spürbar, aber zum surfen, filme schaun, musik hören und das booten aus dem Ruhemodus leistet die HDD unter diesen leistungsschwachen Plattform erstaunlich gute dienste. Aber auch kein wunder mit so nem beinahe jungfreulichen Windows 7 ohne viel mist im autostart ^^ btw, das ergebniss hat mich als SSD liebhaber auch etwas überascht ::


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nur ganz kurz @ mojo für alle...

hab deinen test grad überflogen und ich denk da sind wir uns alle einig...Ein wechsel von einer generation zur zweiten SSD generation bringt spürbar so gut wie keine vorteile. So einen kick wie beim umzug von den HDD auf SSD wird man so schnell nicht mehr erleben. Der unterschied zwischen sau schnell und sau schnell kann nur die stoppuhr messen, der mensch hingegen kaum. Und wenn auch, ist durch den gewöhnungseffekt der vorsprung sehr schnell verflogen. 

Und wieder schön zu sehen, wie unnötig die marketing wichtigen seq. werte sind ^XD


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage mal an die Meister, da mein Schmuckstück gerade noch am Installieren ist.
Ich habe eben beim Einbau der c300 auf der Rückseite was von Firmware 0006 oder so gelesen. Welche ist denn gerade die aktuellste?


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Kurze Frage mal an die Meister, da mein Schmuckstück gerade noch am Installieren ist.
> Ich habe eben beim Einbau der c300 auf der Rückseite was von Firmware 0006 oder so gelesen. Welche ist denn gerade die aktuellste?


 
Die 007.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

Danke! Wieviel hat die eigentlich bei Amazon gekostet?


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jop 007, kannst aber immer noch später updaten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> jop 007, kannst aber immer noch später updaten.


Das hoffe ich doch. 
Ich schätze jede SSD Firmware lässt sich gut updaten!? 
Gibts dafür wie bei der Vertex2 die OCZ Toolbox auch wieder so ein einfach zu bedienendes Proggi?


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Danke! Wieviel hat die eigentlich bei Amazon gekostet?


 
Im Endeffekt 178€, aber da die Versandkosten weggefallen sind kam es mich nicht (viel) teurer als wenn ich z.b. bei Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory bestellt hätte.

Für das Updaten gibt es auf der Homepage von Crucial extra einen Guide.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

Hey danke, schaue ich mir nacher gleich mal.
Bin bald online, musste aber wieder mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass ich im Geräremanager ein Gerät vom Chipsatz nicht rausbekomme, also sich kein Treiber finden lässt, obwohl ich das Chipsatztreiberpaket gleich hab rüberlaufen lassen.

Wegen dem Preis: kennst du bei MF das versandkostenfreie Midnightshopping? 
Mich kostete die daher 167,49 €


----------



## neo3 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie schaut es denn aus mit c300 / m4? Die kosten ja wirklich genau (+- 1€) gleich viel... sollte man 34nm dem etwas neueren Controller vorziehen? Die Farbe der C300 passt mir auch besser ins Case, wenn es im Endeffekt darum geht 

Nur bin ich leider wie so manch einer hier etwas bekloppt, wenn es darum geht,  "veraltete Vorgängertechnik" zu kaufen... von daher bin ich etwas unschlüssig ^^


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hey danke, schaue ich mir nacher gleich mal.
> Bin bald online, musste aber wieder mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass ich im Geräremanager ein Gerät vom Chipsatz nicht rausbekomme, also sich kein Treiber finden lässt, obwohl ich das Chipsatztreiberpaket gleich hab rüberlaufen lassen.
> 
> Wegen dem Preis: kennst du bei MF das versandkostenfreie Midnightshopping?
> Mich kostete die daher 167,49 €


 
Ja, das kenn ich, aber das gilt nur bei Vorkasse und da ich prinzipiell eher lieber auf Rechnung/Nachnahme bestell hab ich dann einfach Amazon genommen. Außerdem war das so oder so ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von meiner Mutter für mich, von daher sind die paar Euro auch nicht die Welt (im Normalfall gibts nicht ganz so "wertvolle" Geschenke, aber durch die derzeitige Situation eben schon )

Edit:


neo3 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn aus mit c300 / m4? Die kosten ja wirklich genau (+- 1€) gleich viel... sollte man 34nm dem etwas neueren Controller vorziehen? Die Farbe der C300 passt mir auch besser ins Case, wenn es im Endeffekt darum geht
> 
> Nur bin ich leider wie so manch einer hier etwas bekloppt, wenn es darum geht,  "veraltete Vorgängertechnik" zu kaufen... von daher bin ich etwas unschlüssig ^^


 
Nunja, ich hab mich letztendlich für die C300 entschieden, unter anderem weil die schon etwas länger auf dem Markt ist und deswegen wohl weniger Kinderkrankheiten haben wird als die M4. Außerdem hab ich mich auch so mal im Internet erkundigt und kam eigentlich bei fast jedem Forenthread auf das gleiche Ergebnis: Es schenkt sich nichts welche man nimmt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

Oh na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur SSD und nachräglich natürlich zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Oh na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur SSD und nachräglich natürlich zum Geburtstag!


 
Danke, auch wenn der schon ein bisschen länger her ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed du hast noch einen sehr wichtigen Grund vergessen warum es sich lohnt bei einem Läppi die HDD durch eine SSD zu ersetzen, nämlich der Stromsparfaktor! Eine HDD zieht 10x Strom als eine SSD, also der Akkulaufzeit hätte es gut getan wenn du die SSD drinne gelassen hättest du alter Schwabe, hehehhe.

edit: Wer @roheed zu seinem Einjährigen gratulieren will kann dies in einem speziellen Thread tun:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...uensche/159779-roheed-ist-ein-jahr-dabei.html


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Eine HDD zieht 10x Strom als eine SSD, also der Akkulaufzeit hätte es  gut getan wenn du die SSD drinne gelassen hättest du alter Schwabe,  hehehhe


Hat se doch nur über esata dran  Die SSD hat sich keinen mm aus meinem desk bewegt. Nur die daten flossen hin und her


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na also da hättest aber einen Grund sie ein zu bauen den gerade bei einem Läppi sind ca. 30% höhere Akkulaufzeit schon was wert. Also das war jetzt von mir grob geschätzt, bei Filme schauen ist der Effekt einer SSD sehr groß beim Surfen jetzt nicht so sehr da die HDD/SSD nicht so beansprucht wird.
Das ist das nächste was du testen könntest, bau sie ein und schau wie viel länger der Akku läuft!
Das wäre auch sehr interessant für andere User denke ich die mit dem Gedanken spielen in ihren Läppi eine SSD ein zu bauen.


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hab hier und da schon mal von ner halben stunde gelesen. So riesig ist der unterschied im Alltag wohl nicht. Aber klar, der Stromspareffekt ist nicht zu unterschätzen/wegzureden grad in so nem ULV ausgelegtem Subnotebook. 

Ich wollt die SSD einbauen, aaaaber geht nur wenn man das ganze notebook zerlegt. an dieser stelle noch schnell ein "Vielen dank an lenovo für die fehlende HDD klappe"  und weißt wie es ist mit so billigkrust aus china?^^ Einmal aufgemacht, klappert und quietscht das Ding noch mehr als zuvor  
Neben den reinen kosten vs. Sinn für eine SSD ist das das stärkste Argument gegen den Umbau. Lange rede kurzer sinn, nur wenn ich absolute langeweile haben sollte die nächsten wochen nehm ich das thema SSD fürs Lenovo nochmal auf. Was wohl aber bei meiner aktuellen 55h arbeitswoche + den frauen so schnell nicht eintreten wird


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Darf ich die Herren mal unterbrechen? 
Wie bereits erwähnt ist heute meine c300 (128 GB) gekommen und ich hätte zwei Fragen dazu:

1. erste Benchergebnisse: (guter Durchschnitt?)

2. Problem: Mir fiel es das erste mal bei der Corsair auf. Ich kriege für das fehlende Gerät keinen Treiber installiert, trotz aktuellem Chipsatztreiberpaket.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed du machst es ja doch!
Also warum sich dagegen wehren und nicht gleich jetzt am WE das Teil aufschrauben.
Ich kann dir garantieren das es nicht so schwer ist wie du denkst, den als das Teil Konstruiert wurde, wurde auch daran gedacht das eine HDD oder Ram mal ausgetauscht oder erweitert wird. Schon den eigenen Technikern zu liebe und um die Garantie Kosten zu senken muss man so was schnell austauschen könne.
Du musst garantier nur die Untere Verkleidung ab nehmen und schon kommst du an sie ran. Können nicht mehr als ein paar schrauben sein, von daher lass krachen!!!


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

man muss über die Tastatur ran und unten den deckel wegmachen! Ist doch wohl ein schlechter witz. wundert mich das ich net noch das display ausbauen muß 
ne ohne spaß, lässt mich nach den zwei tagen kurztest über eSata dermassen kalt dort ne ssd einzubauen das de es kaum glaubst 


falls dir langweilig ist...so user freundlich ist das XD YouTube - ‪Lenovo IdeaPad S205 RAM und HDD Upgrade‬‏


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

*@Kamikaze-Kaki*

Oh dein beitrag ist fast untergegangen... hängt an sata 2 oder? jo sieht soweit echt "normal" aus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie geil ist das denn!
Also ich würde Lenovo wegen Körperverletzung verklagen das gibts echt net!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> *@Kamikaze-Kaki*
> 
> Oh dein beitrag ist fast untergegangen... hängt an sata 2 oder? jo sieht soweit echt "normal" aus


Jaja, anscheind seit ihr nicht zu stoppen. 
Jap, hängt wieder an Sata 2, mein Marvel Sata 3 macht eh wenig Sinn.

Eine Idee zu meinem Treiber-Problem oder sollte ich damit lieber gleich in nen anderen Thread wandern?


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn ich und hulk erstmal loslegen ist kein beitrag mehr sicher vorm untergang 



> Wie geil ist das denn!
> Also ich würde Lenovo wegen Körperverletzung verklagen das gibts echt net!



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das nicht ironisch gemeint hast oder?
dacht auch wo ich das zuerst gesehen hab das das wohl ein schlechter witz von lenovo ist aber wie es aussieht meinen sie es ernst lol 
deckel wegbauen, klar davon geh ich aus aber das man die tastatur und noch die wlan Antenne und was weiß ich net noch alles ausbaun muss dacht ich mir auch .... ähmmm ne du lass mal   und jetzt wo der leistungschub sich auch noch so in maßen hält erst recht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Jaja, anscheind seit ihr nicht zu stoppen.
> Jap, hängt wieder an Sata 2, mein Marvel Sata 3 macht eh wenig Sinn.
> 
> Eine Idee zu meinem Treiber-Problem oder sollte ich damit lieber gleich in nen anderen Thread wandern?


 
@Kaki (kleine Benchmaus)
versuch es mal mit dem hier der müsste dein Problem beheben: Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02 Driver Download - PC Pitstop Driver Library


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

*LOVE* Mein HP Elitebook ist heute gekommen. Der SSD Einbau hat dank Wartungsklappe keine fünf Minuten gebraucht  (Dort kann man auch beide RAM Module tauschen, UMTS, usw. - echt richtig gut gelöst!)

Zudem habe ich nun die Sicherheit: Es unterstützt SATA 6Gb/s, das konnte mir bisher nämlich niemand beantworten. Somit steht die Tür für die neuste Generation SSD offen  Meine V3 habe ich natürlich auch gleich mal gebencht und die Werte waren durchaus in Ordnung für ein System an dem man nicht tweaken kann ^^ (Also Stromsparfeatures sind alle an gewesen usw...). Merkt man sofort an den 4k Werten, dass die CPU am Idlen ist und zu oft nicht schnell genug hochtaktet. Naja ist ja auch nicht so wild. Die sequentiellen lassen sich aber mal wieder sehen. Sehr nice für ein Laptop wie ich finde 

Lustig ist auch das meine Laptop schneller bootet, als mein Desktop. Das liegt ganz einfach am sehr guten BIOS, das keine 10 Sekunden benötigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du kannst mal den Test machen während Prime95 im Hintergrund läuft dann müsste es gehen! Keine sorge Prim95 tritt automatisch zurück wenn ein anderes Programm die Prozessorlast benötigt und in deinem Falle dann die SSD!


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop genau das habe ich gerade mal gemacht. Hab ihn bisschen primeln lassen. Scheinbar leiden darunter die sequentiellen Raten etwas, aber die 4k profitieren ganz klar. Die 500P erreiche ich leider trotzdem nicht, aber würde mich auch wundern, wenn der Laptop an meinen Desktop heranreichen würde ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Gibt es eigentlich ein Pic-Uploadlimit? Nicht das ich plötzlich nicht mehr posten kann ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Kaki (kleine Benchmaus)
> versuch es mal mit dem hier der müsste dein Problem beheben: Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02 Driver Download - PC Pitstop Driver Library


 Blechmaus.... cooool  
Kann ich auch den Vista Treiber nehmen?
Für Win7 x64 gibts ja keinen DL.

Woher kommt der "Fehler"?
Hattest du das Problem auch?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Weiter unten ist der für win7 64Bit! 
Ja ich finde Benchmaus passt zu dir absolut keiner hat den Titel so verdient wie du!

edit: Ah jetzt sehe ich das Problem ja kannst den für Vista auch nehmen! Woher der Fehler kommt ist echt schwer zu sagen aus irgendeinem Grund wird bei dir die Hardware nicht richtig erkannt, keine Ahnung warum das nur bei dir so ist!


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hö wie kommt ihr denn nun auf Blechmaus? Hat das mit dem Rohstoff oder mit Bargeld zu tun? 

Weil's so schön ist hier noch ein ATTO-Bench auf dem Laptop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach Benchmaus.... 
Ist zu spät um richtig zu lesen. 
Jaja, benchen macht schon ab und zu echt Spaß. 


> Ja ich finde Benchmaus passt zu dir absolut keiner hat den Titel so verdient wie du!


Wer kann hier User-Titel vergeben?  

Habe das Problem erst seit ich Win7 auf die Corsair Force 3 das erste mal aufgespielt habe...
Mit ner normalen HDD oder der Vertex 2 tauchte das Problem nicht auf.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne die hat sich verschrieben meinte "Benchmaus"!

Na die ATTO Werte sind wie zu verwahrten absoluter Hammer aber leider kommt halt davon in der Wirklichkeit ziemlich wenig an!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ach Benchmaus....
> Ist zu spät um richtig zu lesen.
> Jaja, benchen macht schon ab und zu echt Spaß.
> 
> ...



Ok hab hier mal einen für win7 64Bit gefunden: Download Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02 and Upgrade your Windows 7, Windows Vista, or Windows XP with the Latest Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02

Der Fehler kann auftreten wenn du ein Mainboard Wechsel mit einem anderen Chipsatz machst und win7 nicht neu installierst oder auch bei einem Upgrad von Vista auf win7.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Der Fehler kann auftreten wenn du ein Mainboard Wechsel mit einem  anderen Chipsatz machst und win7 nicht neu installierst oder auch bei  einem Upgrad von Vista auf win7.


Ich installiere Win7 immer frisch. 
Klonen oder sonstwas kommt mir garnicht in die Tüte...


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Joar aber freuen tut es mich immer wieder sowas zu sehen. Ist die ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit zum "pösen" AS SSD Bench ^^

Zur Benchmaus: Kann ich verstehen, habe gestern Abend ja auch nichts anderes gemacht und wurde trotzdem gut unterhalten  Wenn du die Maus bist? Bin ich dann ein Tiger? 



Ich hab noch was für's "Kuriositätenkabinett": Ich konnte es mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen und habe gestern auch flott ein RAID0 aus meiner alten Vertex 2 und der neuen Vertex 3 gebildet. Leider sind die Benches nicht ganz so überwältigend, denn zum einen bremst die V2 natürlich die V3 aus, zum anderen denke ich ist mein crappy Raidcontroller auch nicht ganz unschuldig, aber Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achso hast du die Force3 noch???
Wenn ja hab ich keine Ahnung ob es was mit der SSD zu tun hat oder nicht dazu ist sie einfach noch zu neu aber teste mal den Treiber für win7 den ich dir gepostet habe und berichte bitte ob der Fehler dann weg ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wenn du die Maus bist? Bin ich dann ein Tiger?


Meinetwegen. 

@hulky: beide Links sind doof, da bei dem ersten ich nur so eine komplette Chipsatzsoftware runtergeladen werden kann und beim zweiten das ganze über eine Software läuft, die installiert und aktiviert werden will. 



> Achso hast du die Force3 noch???


Jap, liegt noch neben mir.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@mojoxy mit dem RAID Controller verhält es sich leider wie mit dem Marvel Controller die sind beide nicht Native an die CPU angebunden weshalb du immer stark an Leistung verlierst aber schlecht sind die Werte jetzt auch nicht besonders im 4K Bereich. Klar im Seq. Bereich müssten sie vieeeeeeeel höher sein aber sch*** drauf!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Meinetwegen.
> 
> @hulky: beide Links sind doof, da bei dem ersten ich nur so eine komplette Chipsatzsoftware runtergeladen werden kann und beim zweiten das ganze über eine Software läuft, die installiert und aktiviert werden will.
> 
> Jap, liegt noch neben mir.



Wenn du die eh wieder zurück schickst dann lasse es einfach! Ist die Mühe nicht wert da jetzt den speziellen Fehler zu suchen zumal ich jetzt zum ersten mal von so einem Problem gehört habe. Ob es mit dem zikicken neuen SF Controller zusammen hängt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
Aber besteht der Fehler jetzt auch mit deiner alten SSD? 
Wenn ja musst du win7 noch mal neu drauf spielen da ist dann irgendwas schief gelaufen!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn du die eh wieder zurück schickst dann lasse es einfach! Ist die Mühe nicht wert da jetzt den speziellen Fehler zu suchen zumal ich jetzt zum ersten mal von so einem Problem gehört habe. Ob es mit dem zikicken neuen SF Controller zusammen hängt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
> Aber besteht der Fehler jetzt auch mit deiner alten SSD?
> Wenn ja musst du win7 noch mal neu drauf spielen da ist dann irgendwas schief gelaufen!


Nein, du hast mich falsch verstanden. 
Also meine alte Vertex 2 endete vor kurzem als Geburtstagsgeschenk und besitzte ich daher nicht mehr.
Die Corsair Force 3 ist aufgrund von Firmware- und Hardwarefehlern von Corsair zurückgerufen worden uns geht demnächst wieder zurück an MF.
Heute habe ich nun die Crucial c300 bekommen und es besteht das gleiche Problem wie auch schon bei der Corsair.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @mojoxy mit dem RAID Controller verhält es sich leider wie mit dem Marvel Controller die sind beide nicht Native an die CPU angebunden weshalb du immer stark an Leistung verlierst aber schlecht sind die Werte jetzt auch nicht besonders im 4K Bereich. Klar im Seq. Bereich müssten sie vieeeeeeeel höher sein aber sch*** drauf!


 Hm da ist was dran *nach Raidcontroller such*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Nein, du hast mich falsch verstanden.
> Also meine alte Vertex 2 endete vor kurzem als Geburtstagsgeschenk und besitzte ich daher nicht mehr.
> Die Corsair Force 3 ist aufgrund von Firmware- und Hardwarefehlern von Corsair zurückgerufen worden uns geht demnächst wieder zurück an MF.
> Heute habe ich nun die Crucial c300 bekommen und es besteht das gleiche Problem wie auch schon bei der Corsair.


 
Geh mal im Geräte Manager auf das Unbekannte Gerät mach einen Rechtsklick und deinstalliere es. Danach bitte einen neu start machen!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nach dem Neustart steht es wieder im Gerätemanager.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da unten schon der Express Treiber richtig installiert ist muss es sich oben um ein anderes Gerät handeln. Überleg mal ob du auch für jedes Gerät das du in oder an deinem PC hast schon den Treiber drauf hast?
Kann echt sein das win7 da was durcheinander bringt und eigentlich einen anderen Treiber für...Sound, TV Karte .........haben will!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ooooooh, ich habe eine Idee !!!! 
Ich habe doch etwas verändert: da Kaki so eine verspielte Bencherin ist, hat sie mal wieder diese beknackte OC-Fernbedienung vom Mainboard angeschlossen.....
Wart ich fahre mal eben runter und nehme das dumme Ding ab. 
Drück Däumchen! 

Edit: Nein, das wars auch nicht.  
Ich geh jetzt schlafen und vielleicht kommt mir ja in nem Traum die Erleuchtung.
Vielleicht sollte ich das morgen mal im Bereich Mainboards diskutieren... 

Edit 2: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! 
Es ist weg! 
Was bitte ist das für ein Update gewesen ???????????


----------



## mojoxy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ACPI ist für die Energieverwaltung zuständig. Wenn du nach "ATK0110" googelst findest du auch schnell heraus, dass du nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bist/warst


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (17. Juni 2011)

*[Troubleshooting] Langsame Vertex 2 und Problem mit AHCI*

Ich hab heute zum ersten mal Benches mit meiner Vertex 2 gemacht und festgestellt, dass sie unglaublich langsam im 4k auf 64 Threads Bereich ist. Das lag aber nur am fehlenden AHCI, aber mit eingeschaltetem AHCI findet mein Mainboard die Laufwerke nurnoch langsamer und Windows braucht ewig zum booten (beim Booten hängt er eine Weile mit der Meldung "Scanning for IDE Drives") .

Bench ohne AHCI: http://i.imgur.com/NhMYy.png
Bench mit AHCI: http://i.imgur.com/OkfWd.png  Bemerkenswert finde ich, dass die Schreibleistung auchnoch abnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pic ausm Bios: http://i.imgur.com/JhFWd.jpg Normalerweise befindet sich auf Ch1-Master mein BD-Laufwerk, auf Ch2-Master die SSD und auf Ch3-Slave eine HDD

Ich hab ein Gigabyte 770TA-UD3 mit Bios F4b (seit grade...)


Und es ist jetzt spät, oder früh, fragt einfach wenn ihr noch irgendetwas an Infos braucht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> ACPI ist für die Energieverwaltung zuständig. Wenn du nach "ATK0110" googelst findest du auch schnell heraus, dass du nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bist/warst


 
Das gehört wenn mich nicht alles täuscht zu Asus Übertaktungs Tool, das hat sie wohl installiert als sie die MB Fehrnbedingung angeschlossen hat. ASUS ProbeII Software/ aiBooster oder so ähnlich heißt das Teil.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen hulky! 
Also denkst du auch, dass die OC-Fernbedienung das Problem verursachte?
Von den ASUS Tools habe ich zumindest nichts installiert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich weiß das Läppis diesen Treiber für gewisse Zusatztasten bei Asus brauchen, daher denke ich das es ziemlich sicher von dieser ominösen Fernbedienung kommt die du jetzt angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Juni 2011)

Naja, angeschlossen ist die ja nun nicht mehr, aber selbst nach dem Abstöpseln blieb das treiberlose Gerät.
Schätze ich werde das erst nach der nächsten Neuinstallation erfahren und die liegt vorerst in weiter Ferne, es sei denn die c300 spinnt rum, schätze aber die wird alles mackenfrei schaukeln. 
Tolles Ding! 
Derzeit liege ich noch bei 13 Sec. booten, aber heute kommt noch einigea dazu.


----------



## roheed (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und wieder ein beitrag der untergegangen ist ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-und-begriffserklaerung-461.html#post3102916

@suffering



> (beim Booten hängt er eine Weile mit der Meldung "Scanning for IDE Drives")


und wie lange ist bei dir lang  paar sekunden sind normal. häng mal das DVD laufwerk ab. Die vertragen hin und wieder AHCI net


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sorry aber unsere kleine Benchmaus hat mich abgelenkt.
In den meisten Bios's kann man den IDE Kontroller abschalten habe ich bei mir auch gemacht, dann sucht er nicht mehr nach solchen Laufwerken!


----------



## roheed (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Sorry aber unsere kleine Benchmaus hat mich abgelenkt.



jaja so kennen wir unseren hulk...kaum kommt ne frau ins spiel hat er nur noch augen ähm tastenanschläge für diese


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Meldung selbst ist weniger als eine Sekunde zu sehen aber danach ist das Windows Logo viel länger als normal zu sehen.

Ich hab im Bios keine Möglichkeit den IDE Controller abzuschalten. Es gehen nur "Onchip SATA controller", Onboard ESATA controller", "Onboard SATA3 controller". Auch das abhängen den Laufwerks brachte keine Verbesserung.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du kannst doch aber bestimm den Modus deines SATA-Controllers einstellen oder? AHCI sollte aktiviert sein, dann sollte er auch nicht mehr nach IDE Geräten suchen.


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> [...] AHCI sollte aktiviert sein, dann sollte er auch nicht mehr nach IDE Geräten suchen.


 
Es ist leider genau andersrum, also wenn AHCI aktiviert ist sucht das BIOS nach IDE Geräten.


----------



## roheed (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> "Onchip SATA controller", Onboard ESATA controller", "Onboard SATA3 controller"


esata und sata 3 controller halt einfach mal ausmachen. und onchip sata (falls dies nicht gerade der hauptcontroller ist. wie es aussieht fehlt windows einfach nen treiber. kannst auch mal die von deinem mainboard installieren. hab mir die intel und gigabyte draufgemacht. danach ging es etwas flotter


----------



## Hitman-47 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sind die Werte für eine Crucial C300 (128GB) an einem MSI 790fx-gd70 (Sata 2) eigentlich ok? Mir erscheint vor allem die Zugriffszeit irgendwie ein bisschen hoch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö sind völlig in Ordnung keine Sorge als Vergleich hier schau mal in Post #15
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thread-der-ranked-ssd-highscore-thread-2.html


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

Tja das ist halt ein Nachteil der C300. Die Zugriffszeiten sind relativ hoch für ein SSD


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Soeben den ersten BSOD mit der Vertex 3 gehabt und LPM ist (zumindest in der Registry, BIOS geht ja leider beim Laptop nicht) deaktiviert!! 

Bisher wollte ich ihr eigentlich noch eine Chance geben, da der Speed doch ganz nett ist, aber ich habe keine Lust mir diesen gegen Stabilität teuer zu erkaufen! Ich denke damit hat sie sich endgültig disqualifieziert und wird demnächst wieder auf Reisen gehen. Dann wird's wohl doch ne Intel - da geht wenigstens auch LPM


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Tja das ist halt ein Nachteil der C300. Die Zugriffszeiten sind relativ hoch für ein SSD



ja 0,0001 sekunden vs. 0,0009 s

eine hdd hat ca. 0,012s


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Soeben den ersten BSOD mit der Vertex 3 gehabt und LPM ist (zumindest in der Registry, BIOS geht ja leider beim Laptop nicht) deaktiviert!!
> 
> Bisher wollte ich ihr eigentlich noch eine Chance geben, da der Speed doch ganz nett ist, aber ich habe keine Lust mir diesen gegen Stabilität teuer zu erkaufen! Ich denke damit hat sie sich endgültig disqualifieziert und wird demnächst wieder auf Reisen gehen. Dann wird's wohl doch ne Intel - da geht wenigstens auch LPM


 
Jep ich traue den neuen SF Controllern auch nicht mehr über den weg. Kannst aber auch zu C300 greifen oder zu einer SSD mit dem alten SF Controller die laufen recht stressfrei und sind äußerst pflegeleicht.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jetzt stellt sich erst mal die Frage, die mich schon seit Wochen beschäftigt:

Neues SSD für den Desktop kaufen, die dann auch schneller sein sollte, als meine V2, da sonst witzlos und die V2 ins Laptop.

Oder neues SSD, speziell für den Laptop kaufen. Sprich extra Sparsam und mit speziellen Laptopfeatures.

Hm keine Ahnung was ich mache, kümmer mich erst mal um meine Wakü, denn mein Desktop liegt zurzeit (mal wieder) in tausend Teilen


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ach ist das ein schönes Diagramm^^

http://images.idgentertainment.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/2233254/600x.jpg

quelle :
Intel SSD 320 300 GByte im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da siehst es mal wieder das es fast egal ist was für eine SSD man kauft, nur eins gilt Hauptsache SSD!!!!


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop wollte ich auch gerade noch einmal herausstellen, dass die Daten fast unmerklich auseinander liegen. Nur mit der Stoppuhr messbar!

Bin aber doch etwas verwundert, wie weit die 320 oben dabei ist. Nicht schlecht. Vielleicht wird es auch die "kleine" Intel, obwohl ich ja in beiden PC's einen SATA 6Gb/s Anschluss nativ habe -.-"

EDIT: OMFG dieses ganzen NOOB-Kommentare, da willste einfach nur: Kopf --> Tisch


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> EDIT: OMFG dieses ganzen NOOB-Kommentare, da willste einfach nur: Kopf --> Tisch



wo? im Testbericht?

Ja des was wir schon seit Monaten predigen, welche SSD man sich holt ist egal Hauptsache man hollt sich endlich mal eine
Die neue generation kann auch höchstens wenn man zwei von hat und von einer auf die andere kopiert. gibt doch eh noch kein LW das die 500 mb/s einer Vertex 3 schreiben kann. Also was bringt es einem so abnormalen speed zu haben?!


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> wo? im Testbericht?


Ne ich meinte die User Kommentare (musst mal runterscrollen). Sind wieder solche Weisheiten wie: "Was bringt mir der Speed, wenn ich doch mehr als 1TB brauche?" dabei...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das sind halt User die nicht verstehen wollen das man eine HDD und eine SSD zusammen betreiben kann, heheheh!


----------



## guna7 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Ärmsten!


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja lol hab auch mal runtergescrollt nach deinem Hinweis (normal tu ich mir so zeugs schon lang nicht mehr an ) 
da möchte man echt am liebsten durch den monitor greifen und dem auf der anderen seite links und rechts eine klatschen 

Das die leute immer nur den "speicherplatz" im blick haben und alles andere ausgeblendet wird ist einfach nur nervend^^
Aber sind wir mal ehrlich...ham sicher auch nicht anders gedacht anfangs oder?^^
wo die ssd welle los geschwabt ist dacht ich mir auch immer, ich geb doch keine 200€ für 60gb aus...das reicht ja vorne und hinten nicht aus. tja bis man halt mal das risiko eingeht und sein blaues wunder erlebt was es heißt, eine ssd verbaut zu haben^^

Ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen, bei ner SSD zahlst für die schiere Leistung, weniger für den Speicherplatz den man für erhält. und bis die 1tb ssd behzahlbar werden gehen eh noch paar jahre ins land und bis dann ist unsere Lösung SSD + Datengrab einfach nur perfekt.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich den SSD-Start gar nicht so richtig mitbekommen. Gab mal zwei Jahre in denen ich eine kleine PC Pause eingelegt habe und vor allem auch an der Konsole gezockt habe. Als ich dann mit dem Studium angefangen habe hat sich das wieder recht schnell geändert. (Nun verstauben die Konsolen und der PC wird wieder ordentlich gepimpt )

Das erste mal das ich so wirklich von den SSD gehört habe, war ca. 2 Tage bevor ich hier das erste mal gepostet habe ^^ Dann war die Entscheidung nicht so schwer und ich habe direkt zugeschlagen. Habe damals schon lange nach einem Boost für mein HDD Raid gesucht. Konnte damals beim Windows-Boot immer nicht so recht verstehen, warum das alles - trotz Mega Hardware - nicht so recht fluppen wollte. Dann habe ich das erste mal von 4k Werten gehört und mir ging ein Licht auf


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

alle welt schaut nur auf die seq. leistung. hab schon seit einigen jahren nen raid betrieben und mich immer gewundert...gut die games starten etwas schneller und die seq. werte sind stark hoch aber warum zum geier bootet windows sogar eher noch langsamer?! Ähm ja...da haben mir dann die ssd erst die augen geöffnet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich muss sagen wollte mir schon 2008 eine SSD kaufen  aber damals waren die unbezahlbar und ich noch ein 1€ Jobber da konnte ich nur von träumen. Dann als ich 2010 wieder arbeit hatte wurde gleich das zweite Gehalt in eine 300€ teure Force 120GB investiert, vom ersten Gehalt habe ich meiner 84 Jährigen Mutter ein neuen TV gekauft!


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe gut das de es richtig rum gemacht hast 
Hab mich glaub ende 2009 erstmal mit SSD auseinander gesetzt. Und dann 2010 als die sandforce eingeschlagen sind wie ne bombe mußte ich auch um jeden preis eine haben^^ hab mich glaub auch von den für damalige verhältnisse hohen seq. werte blenden lassen  

alter schwede...bin ich gar nicht mehr gewohnt. hab grad auf dem lapi 4 gb von hdd auf sich selber "verschoben" und das hat schon gereicht die ganze kiste lahmzulegen @ 17mb/s. echt krank wie träge HDD im "multitasking" sind. eine SSD juckt es kein bischen wieviel sie gleichzeitig machen muss. Sieht man ja auch sehr schön im video auf der startseite.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du Daten auf einer HDD auf sich selber verschiebst muss du unbedingt auf "Ausschneiden" und dann wieder auf "Einfügen" klicken dann dauern 4GB etwar 2Sekunden, das liegt daran das dann nur ein paar Zeiger im Bootsektor geändert werden und die Daten an für sich auf der selben stelle der HDD bleiben.


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

echt?! Habs per drag&drop gemacht...ist das nen unterschied? habs aber von einer partition auf die andere verschoben. glaub da ist es normal das er es über die FAT tabelle hinaus ändert oder?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei verschiedenen Partitionen geht das nicht, dann ist es ein Kopieroperation und die dauert. Aber wenn es die selbe Platte und Partition ist, dann geht das mit Ausschneiden da dann die Daten nicht angetastet werden sondern nur die Zeiger geändert werden wo die Daten auf der Platte zu finden sind, das dauert dann auch bei 100GB nur 2 Sekunden.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Richtig lustig ist es erst, wenn du bei einer 2,5" 5400rpm 0/8/15 Laptop Platte von einer Partition auf die andere "ausschneidest". Sprich Kopieren und Löschen in einem Zug, DANN kackt er richtig ab


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hä?! genau das hab ich doch gemacht  @ mojo


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja aber das Abkacken liegt rein an der Platte und hat nicht so viel mit dem System an sich zu tun. Da werden halt recht Stromsparende und dem entsprechend langsame HDD eingebaut, siehe auch die 5400RPM. Also noch ein Grund warum man eine SSD einbauen sollte denke ich.


----------



## BT83 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich plane in 1-3 Monaten mir eine 240 GB SSD zuzulegen.
Auf Anhieb sind mir 2 Modelle aufgefallen:

OCZ Vertex 3 max Sata III - 240 GB
Lesen : 550 MB/s
Schreiben: 500 MB/s

sowie die 

Corsair Series GT 240 GB
Lesen : 555 GB
Schreiben : 525 GB


oder würdet ihr zu einem ganz anderen Modell raten, vielleicht einem welches bereits angekündigt wurde und in ca. ein paar Monaten auf dem Markt kommt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also wenn du erst in ein paar Monaten kaufen willst dann frage lieber noch mal, momentan gibts noch Schwierigkeiten mit dem neuen SF Controller was es halt im Moment nicht einfach ist was dazu zu sagen. Aber du kannst bedenkenlos zur Crucial C300/m4 greifen.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Leider muss ich dich enttäuschen. Von der heutigen Lage aus, sind beide SSDs nicht zu empfehlen. Sandforce hat wohl Probleme mit ihrem Controller. Habe die V3 hier zu Hause und habe die Probleme schon live erlebt...

Wie das in 1-3 Monaten aussieht, kann dir heute noch keiner sagen. Zurzeit kann man wohl nur Crucials (C300/m4), Intels (320er / 510er) und Samsungs SSDs empfehlen, da diese den Marvel, bzw. Intel / Samsung Controller verwenden.

PS: Die MaxIOPS Edition der V3 kannste dir sparen, spürt man nicht!


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



BT83 schrieb:


> OCZ Vertex 3 max Sata III - 240 GB
> Lesen : 550 MB/s
> Schreiben: 500 MB/s
> 
> ...


Sorry wenn ich das so krass sage (nicht gegen dich), aber du bist auch ein Marketing-Opfer  Diese Werte sind die sequentiellen Schreib- und Lesewerte (also große Datein am Stück). Viel wichtiger sind jedoch die 4k Werte, die leider meist nicht angegeben werden. Die SSDs sind deswegen keinesfalls schlecht (außer halt das schon angesprochene Controller Problem), nur wollte ich dich mal darauf aufmerksam machen, sich nicht von diesen Werten blenden zu lassen!


----------



## roheed (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann mich den meinungen von hulk und mojo nur anschließen. zur zeit kommen ja fast monatlich neue ssd generationen raus, frag lieber nochmal speziell dann nach wenn es soweit ist. da die sandforce ssd zZ etwas probleme machen würde ich zur C300/M4 Intel 320/510 oder Samsung 470 greifen. Wenns billig sein soll kannst du eigentlich auch benenkenlos zur alten Sandforce generation greifen. mojo hatte beide und konnte keine nennenswerten unterschiede im alltag ausmachen zwischen der alten und der neuen generation.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> mojo hatte beide und konnte keine nennenswerten unterschiede im alltag ausmachen zwischen der alten und der neuen generation.


Naja das stimmt nicht ganz! Die neue Generation (Vertex 3) verabschiedet sich sporadisch und unvorhersehbar mit einem Bluescreen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja so lang du noch trüber lachen kannst, ist die Sache mit dem Fehlkauf ja halb so wild. Hab schon gedacht das mich die ersten verprügeln wollen weil ich eine V3 empfohlen hatte aber das konnte ja keiner am Anfang wissen!


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach quatsch, ich hab ja sogar schon fast geahnt, dass die V3 auch betroffen ist, nachdem Corsair seine zurückgezogen hat und habe trotzdem bestellt, weil ich einfach so heiß drauf war


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> meiner macht 5780 MHz mit.


Was zur Hölle?  Bei welcher Spannung? Da musst du echt nen guten erwischt haben, meiner  performt leider nur so mittelprächtig. Bei BLCK Erhöhung wird es leider  sehr schnell instabil...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja aber auch nur mit LN2 Kühlung sonst kannst dir in die Haare schmieren den Stabiel auf dem Takt zu bekommen, damit meine ich keine CPU-Z Screen!


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vaykir hat LN2? Son Sack!


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Vaykir hat LN2? Son Sack!



Nö, hat er nicht. Meine CPU macht 5500 bei Wasser und 5780 mit Single Stage Phase Change (Kompressorkühlung: ca. -44°C).
Und damit benche ich auch alles ausser 32M Superpi und 1024 wPrime. Dafür brauche ich 5767 MHz). Max CPU-Z Vali war 5796 MHz.

Spannung für 5500MHz liegt bei 1.650V, für 5780 brauche ich 1.7V. Für max Vali hab ich nochmal 0.025V mehr drauf gemacht.

Atm bekomme ich den 2600K aber nicht übertaktet. Windows "übernimmt" irgendwie die OC werte nicht, obwohl der Bios Post passend anzeigt. Aber die 700 Punkte knacke ich noch. Versprochen


----------



## roheed (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Naja das stimmt nicht ganz! Die neue Generation (Vertex 3) verabschiedet  sich sporadisch und unvorhersehbar mit einem Bluescreen



Stimmt das ist natürlich ein nennenswertes Feature der Vertex 3.... Ja kein bug, Feature!^^ 
OCZ denkt doch nur an seine kunden. Hin und wieder nen Bluescreen damit man seine kiste neustarten kann. dann kann man es wieder genießen das der pc so blitzschnell bootet mit einer SSD


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Stimmt das ist natürlich ein nennenswertes Feature der Vertex 3.... Ja kein bug, Feature!^^
> OCZ denkt doch nur an seine kunden. Hin und wieder nen Bluescreen damit man seine kiste neustarten kann. dann kann man es wieder genießen das der pc so blitzschnell bootet mit einer SSD



so kann man das ganze natürlich auch sehen


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

Ja bzw sie wollen den Windows XP Flair wieder aufleben lassen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach in Zeiten von Windows Me wäre das mit dem BSOD gar nicht auf gefallen so oft wie man da einen bekommen hat. Waren am Tag bestimmt so 10 und einer mehr oder weniger von der SSD hätte den  Kohl auch nicht fett gemacht.


----------



## guna7 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da muss ich dir recht geben. Me war diesbezüglich das Letzte.


----------



## roheed (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Lol ja glaub zu den zeiten von windows 98 - Me wäre das im lebtag nicht aufgefallen das die SSD dran schuld ist  
Da sieht man es einfach mal wieder, wir sind schon zu verwöhnt  ein Bsod im monat und man will den pc aus dem fenster werfen. vor 10 jahren wären wir froh gewesen wir hätten nur einen im Monat gehabt 

An dieser stelle ein dickes lob an MS für ihre gute ARbeit seit WinXP sp2 und Win7 (wobie mir selbst vista gefallen hat  )


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja wer ein SSD unter Win ME nutzt, der gehört eh


----------



## hwk (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja wer Win ME nutzt, der gehört eh


 
fyp


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Welcher Controller bzw. welche SSD ist allgemein am besten für den Alltags PC geeignet, der rundum benutzt wird und auch viel Schreib- / Löschvorgänge durchhalten muss und eine sehr gute Performance liefert?

Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen folgenden:

- Intel SSD 320 120GB
- Crucial m4 128GB
- Intel SSD 510 120GB
- AData S511 120GB


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Crucial oder die Intel, die AData hat glaub den unglücklichen SF Controller aber das überprüfe ich jetzt gleich nicht das ich da Misst erzähle.

edit: Ja von der AData momentan die Finger lassen, da ist was im Busch mit dem neuen Controller. Die Intel oder die Crucial kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen und auch die Samsung 470, machst mit keiner von denen was falsch.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn Sandforce nicht gerade dieses verzickte Controllerproblem hätte, würde ich sagen nimm ein Sandforce-SSD, aber so... wäre wohl Intel mein Favorit.


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja, von dem Controllerproblem wurde ich auch schon "Opfer" brauch jetz Ersatz für die Force3 ! Wieso würdet ihr die Intel bevorzugen! Von der Schreib- und Leseleistung soll die ja nicht so prickelnd sein? Denn wenn die Sanforce2200 SSDs mit über 500mb/s daher kommen und die Intel beim lesen mal gut 200 schafft und beim schreiben noch weniger???


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich dachte du wolltest was für die Alltagsleistung? Lass dich nicht von den sequentiellen Werten blenden!

Intel bietet aktuell die beste Datensicherheit und hat auch noch sehr nette weitere Features, die andere SSDs (noch) nicht richtig unterstützen. Man denke z.B. an LPM...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das sind alles Theoretische Werte die Herstellerangaben haben mit der Wirklichkeit nix zu tun. Es sieht so aus das zwischen der Intel, Crucial beim Windows Bootvorgang nicht mal eine Sekunde unterschied liegt und auch die neuen mit SF Controller sind da nicht ausgenommen (wenn sie den mal funktionieren).


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja klar, will ich was für Alltagsleistung, aber da gehört kopieren, entpacken etc. auch dazu und da würden höhere Transferraten doch von Vorteil sein oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne nicht wirklich. Die einzige Ausnahme ist wenn einen Server benutzt und du sehr sehr viel äußerst große Dateien verschiebst oder kopierst. Das ist die einzige Ausnahme wo die Seq. Schreib und Lese Raten einen Unterschied machen und das sind Werte mit denen die Hersteller prahlen.

Im sehr bedeutenden 4k Bereich geben sich die genannten SSD's fast gar nix.


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So gesehen ist der neue Sandforce also nicht wirklich besser als der Postvill-Refresh oder Marvell Controller?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich würde sogar fast behaupten, dass sie das nie waren


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja ich würde schon sagen, dass Sandforce auch gute Vorteile hat. Das Komprimieren der Daten ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Zudem hat man sich bei denen auch nie groß Gedanken machen müssen wie voll man die Laufwerke macht!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap der alte SF 1200 Controller war sein Geld schon wert. Er hat halt den Schreibaufwand extrem verringert und mit den alten Flash Chips die Lebenserwartung auf das Level einer HDD gehoben, das war zu der Zeit neu!
Und von der Geschwindigkeit sind die heutigen SSD auch nicht schneller was ja Tests mit Bootvorgängen und Kopiervorgängen  beweisen. 
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was mit dem neuen SF 22** Controller schief gelaufen ist aber ich glaube SF weiß das auch noch nicht aber das was nicht stimmt ist zu 100% klar.


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Von der Lebenszeit der SSD wirds aber nicht großartig was ausmachen ob ich die Intel 320 oder Cruical m4 nehme oder hat da eine durch bessere Verwaltung die Nase vorn?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö die geben sich beider in der Beziehung nix, da kannst du echt nach persönlichen Vorlieben agieren. Ich würd warscheinlich die Intel vorziehen aber die m4 ist ihr Geld auch wert. Sind beides hervorragende SSD's und bis jetzt sind keine großen Probleme bekannt.


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hmm, ich glaub dann werd ich die Crucial M4 nehmen! Jetz is nur noch die Frage ob 64 oder 128GB? Gibts da immer noch große Leistungs-/ Haltbarkeitsunterschiede zwischen den Speichergrößen?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die schriebleistung ist bei der kleineren variante immernoch geringer, da weniger chips verbaut sind.
ich würde 128gb nehmen, dann passen noch nen paar games mit drauf


----------



## mojoxy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Würde auch 120/128GB nehmen. Ist ne gute Größe. Passt OS, alle Programme und noch ein zwei Spiele drauf. Da muss man nicht ganz so genau mit dem Platz haushalten. Zudem profitieren bei der Crucial die größeren Laufwerke von etwas mehr Schreibleistung. Natürlich wieder nur auf dem Blatt, aber das ist ja immer so


----------



## Devil Dante (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo hab jetz die M4 mit 128GB genommen, da die unter anderem auch länger halten sollte! Denn Crucial gibt bei der 128gb mit 72TB Schreiben an und bei der 64GB nur 36TB!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

joar is doch klar, sind ja auch nur halb so viel zellen drauf 
die 256er hat dementsprechend 144 TB Write.
Aber mal im ernst: schreib mal 36.000 GB respektive 72.000 GB. das dauert nen paar jahre


----------



## mojoxy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hehe naja ist klar, die 128er hat ja doppelt so viele Chips draufgelötet, wie die 64er.

Aber 36TB Write, hast du überhaupt eine Vorstellung was das bedeutet?
Angenommen du bist ein versierter Nutzer und hast tatsächlich ein tägliches Schreibaufkommen von 20GB. Dann würde das Laufwerk trotzdem knappe fünf Jahre halten!
Ich kann dir aber aus Erfahrung sagen, dass man eher so auf 5GB Write am Tag kommt. Und wer will sein SSD schon noch in 20 Jahren nutzen? 

Ich bin immer noch überzeugt, dass die NAND-Zellen das letzte sind, woran ein SSD verreckt. Sind ja noch sehr viel mehr Bauteile drin, bei denen auch die Haltbarkeit nicht so an die große Glocke gehängt wird. Zuletzt hat uns Sandforce das ja mit ihrem Controller eindrucksvoll bewiesen


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Zuletzt hat uns Sandforce das ja mit ihrem Controller eindrucksvoll bewiesen


 
made my day


----------



## Devil Dante (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo, wenn doppelt so viele Flash-Chips verbaut sind ist das schon klar, aber es könnte ja auch sein dass nur größere verwendet werden, auch wenns nicht so ist !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So klar ist das nicht, den bei den SF Controllern, alt wie neu, ist das nicht der Fall. Da ist es egal wie viele Flash Zellen verbaut wurden. Da haben alle SSD's die gleiche Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe jetzt übrigends auch das "Lade-Häng-Phönomen" bei der Crucial C300. Platte bliebt gute 40-60sek hängen und läuft danach normal weiter. Ist allerdings nur direkt nachm Windowsstart. Eigenartige Sache sag ich euch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo ist halt alles ne relativ neue Technik bis die zu 100% läuft gehen bestimmt noch zwei bis drei Jahre ins Land. Die Intel scheint bis jetzt ganz gut zu laufen und die Samsung haben aber beide glaub den selben Controller.
Bei den HDD gabs aber ähnliche Probleme und sogar heute noch. Um so komplizierte eine Technik ist um  so anfälliger ist sie auch. Da der Mensch unvollkommen ist wird er es nie perfekt hin bekommen, ist einfach ne Tatsache.


----------



## hwk (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen! Kein schlechtes Angebot o.O
Edit: und ausverkauft!
Edit²: und wieder bei 20% Verfügbarkeit


----------



## mojoxy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Habe jetzt übrigends auch das "Lade-Häng-Phönomen" bei der Crucial C300. Platte bliebt gute 40-60sek hängen und läuft danach normal weiter. Ist allerdings nur direkt nachm Windowsstart. Eigenartige Sache sag ich euch.


 Hast du LPM deaktiviert?


----------



## roheed (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@hwk

hui, 150€ sind schon ne kampfansage  könnte man schwach werden ^^ 

was den das für ne ssd?! gehört die in die schublade m4 / Intel 510 oder nochmal was eigenes?


----------



## hwk (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> @hwk
> 
> hui, 150€ sind schon ne kampfansage  könnte man schwach werden ^^
> 
> was den das für ne ssd?! gehört die in die schublade m4 / Intel 510 oder nochmal was eigenes?


 
So wie ich das gelesen habe hat sie den gleichen Controller wie die Intel 510 und ist daher in den Reviews auch genauso schnell unterwegs, was ja kein Wunder ist^^

Edit: Angebot beendet


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso sind die c300 Modell hier schneller als  die m4? Irgendetwas passt da doch nicht oder?


Das liegt zum einen daran, dass die C300 in manchen Bereichen wirklich schneller ist als die m4 und zum Teil auch daran, dass die C300 wohl etwas buggy ist mit AS SSD.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok danke. Weil ich nämlich andere Benchmarks(Hd Tune und HD Tach) gesehen habe wo die C300 fast alle dahinter waren. Mir ist auch bewußt das die c300 256Gb schneller als die 128Gb ist. Aber die c300 128Gb müßte langsamer als die m4 128Gb sein.

Weil sonst hätte ich mir auch ne c128 kaufen können.


----------



## roheed (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

in as ssd werden die seq. werte nicht so hoch gewertet wie die 4k-64 werte. somit kannst dir auch erklären, warum die vertex 3 nicht utopisch besser abschneidet als die vertex 2 zb. das gleiche gilt auch für die m4 vs. c300. die m4 ist nur ein kleines upgrade und vorallem wurden anpassungen auf die neuen 24nm flash durchgeführt.

Und wie immer gilt, das punkte ranking von AS SSD bitte nicht überwerten. sie ist nur ein Wegweiser.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## juergen28 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin moin

Mir ist aufgefallen das ich beim benchen mit HD Tune und HD Tune Pro  zwei unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bekomme die sich doch schon ganz  erheblich voneinander unterscheiden. Liegt das vieleicht daran das die  normale Version 2.55 noch aus dem Jahr 2008 stammt und einfach noch  nicht mit den SSD's zurecht kommt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jep genau da hast du dir des Rätselslösung selber gegeben.


----------



## juergen28 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jep genau da hast du dir des Rätselslösung selber gegeben.


 
Na dann werde ich mir HD Tune Pro zulegen. Mir nutzt ein Programm ja nichts was falsche Ergebnisse bzw Werte anzeigt.


----------



## hwk (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum bietet Alternate die Force 3 120GB eigentlich noch für 174,90 € an und weisst gleichzeitig auf die Rückrufaktion hin? Mich wundert das sowieso dass die Preise dafür überall so niedrig sind^^, wollen die das fehlerhafte Zeug noch aus dem lager haben, um es danach umtauschen zu dürfen oder was?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist normal war ja bei der Sache mit dem Fehler im Chipsatz der 1155 Boards genauso.


----------



## hwk (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist normal war ja bei der Sache mit dem Fehler im Chipsatz der 1155 Boards genauso.


Nicht wirklich Alternate hat die 1155er Boards sofort alle ausm Shop rausgenommen o.O


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hwk schrieb:


> Warum bietet Alternate die Force 3 120GB eigentlich noch für 174,90 € an und weisst gleichzeitig auf die Rückrufaktion hin? Mich wundert das sowieso dass die Preise dafür überall so niedrig sind^^, wollen die das fehlerhafte Zeug noch aus dem lager haben, um es danach umtauschen zu dürfen oder was?!


Meine Force 3 ist heute bei MF eingegangen und wird dort übrigens mit 177,79 € als Topseller auf Platz als 1 gelistet !!! 

Klick !


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das Ding ist, dass hier keine Auslieferungssperre, wie seitens Intel damals, verhängt wurde. Sprich die Händler dürfen das SSD immer noch verkaufen! Und da die meisten Kunden bereits Wind davon bekommen haben, das mit dem Controller was nicht stimmt, müssen sie mit dem Preis runter gehen, um die Teile wieder attraktiv zu machen. Als Kunde kann man durchaus ein Schnäppchen machen, wenn man nun ein fehlerbehaftetes Laufwerk kauft und es später gegen ein bereinigtes tauscht. Mir wäre der Aufwand die paar Kröten nicht wert, aber es gibt ja immer wieder zu Pfennigfuchser


----------



## roheed (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

man kann es ja auch einfach mal riskieren, wenn man glück hat, ist man gar nicht vom problem betroffen^^


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vertex 3 RIP!? Auf jeden Fall wird sie nicht mehr erkannt... Auch nach Hardreset und in externen Gehäusen und an SATA 2 und was ich noch alles probiert habe...

Da ich vorsorglich schon meine V2 im Laptop eingebaut und mittlerweile auch fertig konfiguriert habe, werde ich sie dort nicht mehr ausbauen. Da ich auch meine alte 3,5" HDD nicht mehr finde darf ich mich nun mit einer 2,5" 5400 RPM Ultra Mega Stromspar&Langsamsei Laptop-HDD rumschlagen. Von Megahighspeed zu dem langsamsten was nur geht...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

SF Controller, "The never ending Storry!".


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So gerade Crucial m4 bestellt. Dank Amazon's Morning Express garantierte Lieferung morgen früh!! 
Ich halte das mit der Rotz Laptopfestplatte nicht aus, da wirste ja verrückt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hör blos auf, mir ist vor 4 Monaten auch meine Forc2 kaputt gegangen und ich musste drei Tage mit einer HDD Platte leben, ich weiß es gibt triftigere Gründe sich das Leben zu nehmen aber ich war nahe dran!


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Im normalen Betrieb geht es ja. Nur musste ich halt gerade Windows, ServiePack1, diverse Treiber und Programme - einfach alles neu installieren, und bei jedem Sche*** muss man neustarten. >60sec für einen normalen Start und dann muss man noch mal mehr als ne Minute warten bis man richtig arbeiten kann? Ne never!

Wenn ich wenigstens noch meine 3,5" finden würde. Die hatte 7200rpm, da geht es ja noch. Habe ich ja auch lange Zeit noch im Zweitpc gehabt (bis vor kurzem, nun finde ich sie nicht mehr...) und konnte damit ja arbeiten, aber diese 5400rpm Teile sind echt übel.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na dann sei froh das du keine alte IDE Platte nehmen musstest weil du keine andere mehr hattest, dagegen ist deine 5400RPM HDD ein Porsche glaub mir! So ist es mir passiert, für die ganzen Updates brauchst du dann mal locker 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe auf Arbeit in der Mühle noch ne IDE Platte...
Während der hochfährt und alles lädt bin ich mit Tee machen fertig und habe meine komplette Firma begrüßt. 
Hinzu kommen nen kleiner süßer Singlecore von AMD und jetzt kommt's: 512 MB Ram


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wenn ich wenigstens noch meine 3,5" finden würde. Die hatte 7200rpm, da  geht es ja noch. Habe ich ja auch lange Zeit noch im Zweitpc gehabt (bis  vor kurzem, nun finde ich sie nicht mehr...) und konnte damit ja  arbeiten, aber diese 5400rpm Teile sind echt übel.


ach jetzt komm...ich hab zwei von im raid vor der SSD gehabt  Ähm warum hab ich mir nochmal ne SSD geholt?`ach stimmt, weil die 5,4K Platten so ultra träge sind/waren  Aber silent wie sau..das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal gespannt ob die Ausfallserie von der Vertex3 so weiter geht oder obs nur zufall war das mal wieder zwei gestern übern Jordan sind. Wenns kein Zufall war ist es eine Unverschämtheit von OCZ das Problem so zu verniedlichen mit dem Satz " Nur in 1% der User kann es höchstens zu einen BSOD kommen!".


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mußt echt grinsen wo ich den post eins weiter unten im forum gelesen hab das ihm auch seine v3 verreckt ist^^ ohje wird das geschrei wieder groß werden wie sch*** die teile doch sind usw. Also ich denke die Intel scheinen zZ ein echter segen zu sein. von denen hörst irgendwie nix negatives oder?!


----------



## PontifexM (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

einfach mal abwarten !
oder freut es euch das die leute probleme mit der hardware habe ?


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ne aber mojo hat von problemen mit seiner vertex 3 erzählt und stunden später nochmal einer im forum. da wahr der zufall doch groß und ein wink mit dem gartenzaun an OCZ und ihre naja etwas skurielen firmenpolitik in der letzten zeit. 

und btw, wenns keine leute gebe die probleme mit ihrer hardware gebe, gebe es dann überhaupt dieses Forum uns unsere community?


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

m4 heute morgen um 9 Uhr geklinget...  MÜDE!!


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

da bin ich echt mal gespannt auf dein feedback  vorallem weil du die v2 und die v3 auch schon testen konntest


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

W7 installiert gerade. Kann das sein das der Aufkleber der m4 auf der Unterseite ist? Oder habe ich schon wieder ein Montagsmodell erwischt?...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach kack auf den Aufkleber die ersten Benchen interessieren mich mehr. Vorallem dein Gefühl welche schnelle oder besser arbeite von denen die du jetzt hattest, also V2, V3, m4!


----------



## PontifexM (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> m4 heute morgen um 9 Uhr geklinget...  MÜDE!!


 also jetzt schon sein geld wert,die kann sogar selbständig klingeln !


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn sie sich auch noch selbstständig einbauen und installieren kann kommt sie sofort in meinen lenovo


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja nur hochtragen musste der DHL Mann sie. 

Benchmarks brauchen noch ein bisschen, auch wenn es mit dem SSD deutlich schneller geht, als gestern dauert die Install & Update Prozedur doch immer etwas. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal ein fertiges Image erstellen, so oft wie ich Windows die letzten Tage installiert habe... Bestimmt 20 mal


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> wenn sie sich auch noch selbstständig einbauen und installieren kann kommt sie sofort in meinen lenovo


Tja wer Lenovo kauft, hat von mir kein Mitleid zu erwarten


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hey ich will nix hören  ich hab den leuten mehr lenovos angedreht als hier im forum SSD's und im gegensatz zu den ganzen möchtegern elite marken wie HP, acer, asus, futjitsu und co laufen die noch


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich kann mich mit HP nicht beschweren. Lenovo war mal echt richtig gut, aber in den letzen Monaten, knapp ein Jahr hat die Verarbeitungsqualität (imho) ziemlich nachgelassen und nun bleibt nur noch der Ruf.

AMD Treiber + Programme Komplettpaket in 30 Sec. installiert! YES ich bin wieder da


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> AMD Treiber + Programme Komplettpaket in 30 Sec. installiert! YES ich bin wieder da



Crucial halt. hast was anderes erwartet?

wenn dein mainboard das mit macht, aknn ich dir nur empfehlen win7 auf nen usb stick zu packen. am besten sogar nen USB 3.0.
die win7 image bearbeiteste dann mit 7lite so, dass die installation unbeaufsichtigt ist. du wirst dich wundern, wie schell *DAS* geht.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du meinst Win7 von USB installieren oder Win7 auf USB installieren?


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

VON!

such mal nach 7Lite. da aknnste die image erstmal so anpassen, dass sie für dich optimal ist (unnütze sachen entfernen, treiber schon mit drauf packen und all son feinen kram).
glaube damit kann man dann auch direkt nen bootable stick erstellen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Schon mit einem normalen USB+SSD dauert so eine win7 Installation 7-10 Minuten nicht länger.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich installiere natürlich von USB. Ich war nur verwundert, weil du fragtest, ob mein MB das unterstützt. USB Boot wird doch schon seit einem gefühltem Jahrzehnt unterstützt...

7Lite, bzw. NLite kenne ich durchaus. Nur bis ich das alles konfiguriert habe, hab ich es auch installiert  Lohnt sich erst wenn man wirklich oft Windows aufsetzt, was ich ja eigentlich nicht so oft mache, aber die letzten Tage hätte es sich wirklich lohnen können. Wobei man auch bedenken muss, das Treiber recht schnell veraltern, vor allem bei Intel. Lohnt sich eigentlich nur um das SP1 mit zu integrieren.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Crucial FW Update mit USB Stick? WIE? Die bieten nur ein ISO für CDs (Rückständige Technik - sowas besitze ich schon lange nicht mehr!), das lässt sich aber leider nicht so einfach auf den USB Stick bootfähig machen...

Edit: Habs geschafft, war aber umständlich! Erster Punkt für OCZ, bzw. Sandforce für den ultraeinfachen Flashvorgang


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dein score sieht besser aus als der der vertex3, spürst du das auch so jetzt grad? ^^ Oder würdest du den unterschied, wenn du es nicht wüsstest was verbaut ist nicht merken?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hat glaub schon vorhin geschrieben das es sich schneller anfühlt als mit der V3! Kannst ja mal ein wenig zurück blättern und suchen!


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe ich glaub du musst nochmal ne seite zurück blättern  er meinte nur, das es deutlich schneller geht mit der ssd im verhältniss zur übergangslösung hdd @ 2,5"


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Spielt der CPU Takt beim Benchergebnis auch noch ne Rolle?


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Joar ich habe keine Ahnung mehr wie lange das Aufspielen des Grakatreibers auf die V3 brauchte. Wahrscheinlich nicht viel schneller 
Bisher habe ich noch nicht so viel gebencht. Windows fühlt sich wieder an wie immer - was schon mal gut ist


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Spielt der CPU Takt beim Benchergebnis auch noch ne Rolle?


Ja aber eine sehr untergeordnete. Ist nur noch für die letzten Punkte unter Freaks nötig, also genau was für uns 

Viel wichtiger ist LPM oder CPU-C-States zu deaktivieren, das bringt wirklich Punkte im zehnstelligen Bereich.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist LPM oder CPU-C-States zu deaktivieren, das bringt wirklich Punkte im zehnstelligen Bereich.


 Ok, da habe ich keinen Plan was das ist. Naja, mein Ergebnis reicht mir. Habe eh 4 verschiedene benchmarks zur SSD gemacht. Insgesamt kann ich zufrieden sein. Außerdem ist meine Praxisleistung und WIndows PErfomance sehr schön. Da kann man sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Spielt der CPU Takt beim Benchergebnis auch noch ne Rolle?





> Ja aber eine sehr untergeordnete.


naja die ssd reagieren schon ganz gut auf die CPU und da gilt, je schneller desto besser! gerade weil der 4k-64 thread test so hoch gewichtet wird von AS SSD und der springt gut drauf an. darüber hinaus hat mojo vollkommen recht mit dem deaktivieren der Stromsparmechanismen. kommt aber aufs gleiche raus, beim benchen steigt die last zu wenig an, cpu ist im niedriegen multi, score fällt niedriger aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach ich hab hier was zum Thema C300 und gewissen Hängern im System ist sehr interessant:

*Hänger mit SSD durch Ausschalten von Intel LPM (Link Power Management) beseitigen


*


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achso das sind Stromsparmechanismen. Ok, dann weiß ich Bescheid.

Kannte jetzt nur so Begriffe wie "Eist" und "CoolnQuiet"(bei AMD) hatte mir das noch net genauer im Bios angeguckt.


----------



## roheed (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo und bei intel gibts noch nen menüpunkt mit dem "c3" state^^ geht auch in die Richtung stromsparmechanismen


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach ich hab hier was zum Thema C300 und gewissen Hängern im System ist sehr interessant:
> 
> *Hänger  mit SSD durch Ausschalten von Intel LPM (Link Power Management)  beseitigen
> 
> ...


 Ist doch schon ewig  bekannt!? Also mir zumindest, wurde glaube ich hier auch schon mal  gepostet. Dachte das wäre mittlerweile ins Blut übergegangen, dass LPM  nur mit Intels SSDs wirklich richtig funktioniert. Ein Schelm wär böses  denkt 



roheed schrieb:


> jo und bei intel gibts noch nen menüpunkt mit dem "c3" state^^ geht auch in die Richtung stromsparmechanismen


*hust* Ich hab noch nen C6 *hust*

Also meine CPU bewegt sich nicht einen Meter wenn AS SSD läuft. Selbst bei 4k-64 habe ich keine 5% Auslastung. Bei Atto sieht das schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ist doch schon ewig  bekannt!? Also mir zumindest, wurde glaube ich hier auch schon mal  gepostet. Dachte das wäre mittlerweile ins Blut übergegangen, dass LPM  nur mit Intels SSDs wirklich richtig funktioniert. Ein Schelm wär böses  denkt
> 
> *hust* Ich hab noch nen C6 *hust*
> 
> Also meine CPU bewegt sich nicht einen Meter wenn AS SSD läuft. Selbst bei 4k-64 habe ich keine 5% Auslastung. Bei Atto sieht das schon wieder anders aus.



Ne du verstehst das falsch, die C300 (Marvell Controller) spinnt wenn du LPM  einschaltest!

Auch die Intel 510 hat einen Marvel Controller.


----------



## Levi (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo Leute,

habe heute meine Crucial M4 eingbaut und Win7 neu installiert.
Ich habe mich an divierse Guides gehalten, allerdings bin ich von der Leistung irgendwie enttäuscht.

Liegt das daran, dass ich noch ne AMD SB 750 habe?

Habe ich evtl irgend etwas übersehen? Wäre für Hilfe dankbar.


mfg


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Läuft die über Sata 600?


----------



## Levi (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Läuft die über Sata 600?



Nein die Southbridge 750 erstützt nur Sata2


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Deshalb haben ja auch viel Boards auch einen Marvell Zusatzcontroller für SATA 6G aber das verbessert die Sache eigentlich auch nicht eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja, ohne Sata 3 keine höheren Durchsätze. Dann wird das wohl normal sein.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> USB Boot wird doch schon seit einem gefühltem Jahrzehnt unterstützt...



nö, meine alten boards unterstützen das alle nicht. nur die neuen asus, die ich habe/hatte.



> Crucial FW Update mit USB Stick? WIE? Die bieten nur ein ISO für CDs (Rückständige Technik - sowas besitze ich schon lange nicht mehr!), das lässt sich aber leider nicht so einfach auf den USB Stick bootfähig machen...



hä? also ich habe meine crucial von usb geupdated.



> Außerdem ist meine Praxisleistung und WIndows PErfomance sehr schön. Da kann man sich dran gewöhnen.



in der tat. ich ahbe auch nur 7.7, weil mein prozessor so "lahm" ist. ansonsten alles 7.9 


*WICHTIGER HINWEIS* an roheed:
DIe Deaktiviereung von LPM solltest du auf *JEDEN* fall mit auf der ersten Seite einpflegen. Am besten ganz dick in *ROT* ganz oben!!
Das ist echt des Problems Lösung!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Toll finde ich ja auch diesen Satz den ich voll und ganz unterschreiben kann:
"Uns ist es vollkommen schleierhaft, wieso Unternehmen wie Crucial ihre  Kunden so schlecht aufklären und nicht in der Lage sind, den Kunden  Problemlösungen zu geben.!".


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ne du verstehst das falsch, die C300 (Marvell Controller) spinnt wenn du LPM  einschaltest!
> 
> Auch die Intel 510 hat einen Marvel Controller.


 Nein ich verstehe schon richtig. LPM deaktivieren ist das was man bei allen SSDs als erstes machen sollte (es sei denn man hat eine Intel), wenn man nicht auf Hänger steht. Und ja ich dachte wirklich, dass das jeder mittlerweile weiß.



Vaykir schrieb:


> nö, meine alten boards unterstützen das alle  nicht. nur die neuen asus, die ich habe/hatte.


Lass mich raten,  AMD Boards? 



Vaykir schrieb:


> hä? also ich habe meine crucial von usb  geupdated.


Ja deine C300, ich rede aber von der m4. Da gibts nur  ein ISO zum auf eine CD brennen. Quelle:  http://www.crucial.com/firmware/m4/0002/ProductFlyer-letter_m4-firmware0002_06-11.pdf


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Nein ich verstehe schon richtig. LPM deaktivieren ist das was man bei allen SSDs als erstes machen sollte (es sei denn man hat eine Intel), wenn man nicht auf Hänger steht. Und ja ich dachte wirklich, dass das jeder mittlerweile weiß.
> 
> Lass mich raten,  AMD Boards?
> 
> Ja deine C300, ich rede aber von der m4. Da gibts nur  ein ISO zum auf eine CD brennen. Quelle:  http://www.crucial.com/firmware/m4/0002/ProductFlyer-letter_m4-firmware0002_06-11.pdf


 

LPM hab ich heute zum ersten mal gehört.

was mich aber mal interessieren würde: bricht die schreibleistung bei sandforce ssd ein, wenn das zeug deaktiviert ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also das deaktivieren bringt nur was bei der C300 und bei der V3 alle anderen SSD's haben kein Problem damit. Auch die neue m4 ist mit der neuen FW völlig kompatible mit LPM.
Dies gillt auch nur für den SATA 6G Port an SATAII macht LPM keine Probleme.

So hier mal ein Screen Shot und bei mir ist LPM auch deaktiviert obwohl gar nicht nötig.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jop trifft nur auf sata 6gb/s und p67 zu.
und auch nur wenn der intel rapid technology treiber version 10.x drauf ist.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> LPM hab ich heute zum ersten mal gehört.
> 
> was mich aber mal interessieren würde: bricht die schreibleistung bei sandforce ssd ein, wenn das zeug deaktiviert ist?


ECHT? Ne das schockt mich nun wirklich  Ich hatte auch mit meiner V2 manchmal Hänger. Habe dann auch LPM deaktiviert (braucht doch eh keine Sau an einem Desktop-PC) und hatte nie wieder einen. 

Die Leistung wird weder positiv noch negativ beeinflusst. Kannst du dir wie eine C-State für SSDs vorstellen. Im Idle wird weniger Strom verbraucht und wenn die Leistung gefordert wird, dann "sollte" sie auch wieder voll da sein. Leider haben da noch viele Firmwares (vor allem neue mit SATA 6Gb/s) Probleme und kommen nicht mehr so recht aus ihrem Sleep heraus ==> Hänger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn man bedenkt das eine SSD 1.5 Watt schluckt ist LPM aber so was von überflüssig das glaubt echt keiner.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Die Leistung wird weder positiv noch negativ beeinflusst.



dann guck dir mal meine shots an.

mit LPM: 75mb/s schreiben (4k)
ohne LPM: 100 mb/s schreiben (4k)

reproduzierbar, wohl bemerkt.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich sagte doch ist wie ein C-State.

Wenn du die deaktivierst ist das genauso! Das SSD wacht halt genauso wie die CPU nicht schnell genug für die Benchmarks aus den Sleepsstates auf. Ist nichts neues


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja aber bei deiner neuen m4 kannst du LPM anlassen auch wenns so gut wie nix bringt!


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Auch nur mit FW 0002, die erste hat angeblich noch Probleme. Obwohl ich bisher keine guten Erfahrungen mit LPM gemacht habe, habe ich es zurzeit tatsächlich aktiv und zu überprüfen, ob Crucial mit der Aussage recht behält


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaub LPM bringt echt nur was in Laptops und da verlängert sich die Akkulaufzeit auch nur um ein paar Minuten im Desktop finde ich es ziemlich überflüssig!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe diese LPM immernoch nicht gefunden...
Hulky, wo issen das bei dir?

MF hat mir gestern ein Paket zukommen lassen: eine neue Corsair Force 3.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So hier eine Liste mit den SSD's die mit LPM Probleme haben wenn sie am SATATIII Port hängen:

Derzeit sind uns folgende SSDs bekannt, die das LPM-Problem bei  Verwendung am Intel P67-, H67- oder Z67-Chipsatz im SATA III 6G-Modus  besitzen:

ADATA S501 V2 2,5" SSD  64 GB (Baugleich mit Crucial RealSSD C300)
ADATA S501 V2 2,5" SSD 128 GB (Baugleich mit Crucial RealSSD C300)
ADATA S501 V2 2,5" SSD 256 GB (Baugleich mit Crucial RealSSD C300)

Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD  64 GB
Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB
Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 256 GB


Crucial RealSSD m4 2,5" SSD  64 GB (LPM-Problem durch Firmwareupdate ab Version 0002 behoben) 
Crucial RealSSD m4 2,5" SSD 128 GB (LPM-Problem durch Firmwareupdate ab Version 0002 behoben) 
Crucial RealSSD m4 2,5" SSD 256 GB (LPM-Problem durch Firmwareupdate ab Version 0002 behoben) 
Crucial RealSSD m4 2,5" SSD 512 GB (LPM-Problem durch Firmwareupdate ab Version 0002 behoben) 

OCZ Vertex3 2,5" SSD 120 GB
OCZ Vertex3 2,5" SSD 240 GB
OCZ Vertex3 2,5" SSD 480 GB

OCZ Vertex3 maxIO 2,5" SSD 120 GB
OCZ Vertex3 maxIO 2,5" SSD 240 GB

OCZ Agility3 2,5" SSD  60 GB
OCZ Agility3 2,5" SSD 120 GB
OCZ Agility3 2,5" SSD 240 GB

OCZ Solid3 2,5" SSD  60 GB
OCZ Solid3 2,5" SSD 120 GB

Corsair Force3 2,5" SSD 120 GB
Corsair Force3 2,5" SSD 240 GB

Noch nicht bestätigt aber möglich, da ebenfalls ein Marvel-Controller zum Einsatz kommt:

Corsair Force3 GT 2,5" SSD 120 GB
Corsair Force3 GT 2,5" SSD 240 GB

Corsair P3-128 2,5" SSD  64 GB
Corsair P3-128 2,5" SSD 128 GB
Corsair P3-128 2,5" SSD 256 GB

Plextor PX-64M2S 2,5" SSD  64 GB
Plextor PX-64M2S 2,5" SSD 128 GB
Plextor PX-64M2S 2,5" SSD 256 GB

Quelle: http://www.derbench.de/index.php/co...fix-die-haenger-seiner-ssd-beseitigt?Itemid=0


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh sind wohl doch mehr als erwartet


----------



## dj*viper (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hatte auch bisher 2 mal son absturz der ssd...
habe nun die lpm deaktiviert und werde schauen, ob der fehler wiederkommt...


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also bei mir issa wäch.


----------



## dj*viper (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hatte es ja, seitdem ich die platte hab, nur 2 mal. also war nicht oft.

habe heute meine V3 MI und mein board mit neuer firmware versehen.
leider keine vorteile bei assd gebracht


----------



## mojoxy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Oh sind wohl doch mehr als erwartet


Ich sagte doch eigentlich alle außer Intel haben Probleme damit. Natürlich fällt das nicht bei jedem gleich auf, bzw. äußert sich unterschiedlich stark.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Samsung stehen auch nicht drauf und noch ein paar andere aber sind schon ne Menge. Ich würd da @mojoxy schon zustimmen das es die Mehrheit ist die mit LPM nicht zurecht kommt. Aber sind wie mal ganz ehrlich was soll diese Stromsparfunktion bei einer SSD schon bringen......micro Watt an Ersparnis?????


----------



## mojoxy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> micro Watt an Ersparnis?????


Ne ich glaube so schlimm ist es nicht. Sind dann doch etliche Milliwatt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So wie ich das jetzt aber verstanden habe, betrifft das ausschließlich die Intel-Sata 6G-Anschlüsse?


----------



## mojoxy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja LPM gibt's ja eh nur bei Intel Chipsätzen und angeblich haben nur die SATA 6Gb/s Laufwerke ein Problem, da deren Timings ein bisschen strammer sind und sich das System durch den "Sleep" des SSDs "verschluckt", um es mal daumäßig zu formulieren. 

Ich hatte mit meiner V2 aber wie schon erwähnt auch Hänger gehabt, nach dem Deaktivieren von LPM jedoch nicht mehr. Ob das nun Zufall oder Abhängigkeit war kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich keine weiteren Tests durchgeführt hatte. War froh als die Hänger weg waren ^^


----------



## Seba1973 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo,

wollte mal Fragen ob die Werte i.O. sind bzw. was noch zu verbessern wäre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü
Seba


----------



## roheed (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo sieht gut aus...kannst auch in meinen ranked thread vorbeischaun da hast paar vergleichswerte.


----------



## Seba1973 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

schon erledigt.

LiGrü
Seba


----------



## Seba1973 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann mir jemad das erklären?

ist meine 2.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü
Seba


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mach mal einen neu Start und versuchs noch mal.


----------



## ultio-dei (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollt jetzt deswegen keinen extra thread aufmachen:
Kurz gesagt, ich will eine ssd für 100eur oder weniger.
Und leider hat sich seit der letzten Aktualisierung des ersten Posts in Sachen SSD einiges getan.

Ich schwanke zwischen der 

*OCZ vertex 2 60gb*
+großer speicher
+schnelle lese/schreibe-Raten
-etwas teurer
-25nm Fertigung
-ich hab schon öfter von vermehrten Abstürzen der vertex 2 60gb-version gehört​und der

*Intel X25-V 40gb*
+Name ->Zuverlässigkeit
+Preis
-geringerer Speicher
-langsamere Lese/Schreibe-Raten
​Kann man da einen eindeutige Entscheidung fällen, oder habt ihr ganz andere Alternativen im selben Preisbereich.
DIe SSD soll nur als Systemplatte+einige Programme dienen.

Gruß und schönen Abend
ultio-dei


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja aber selbst für ne Systemplatte sind 40GB zu wenig.
Hier nimm die Crucial C300 mit 64GB kostet auch unter 100€:

Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB ab 89.40 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## mojoxy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jup 40GB wird wirklich eng! 60 sollten es schon sein. C300, m4, Samsung 470 wären meine Empfehlungen. Zur Not noch Vertex 2 - ist aber etwas in Verruf durch die 25nm Chips gekommen.



roheed schrieb:


> @psycho
> 
> [...]Eins ist klar, im alltag kriegst keine 64 anfragen hin,  weil die ssd schneller ist als die CPU anfragen stellen kann aber um  das mögliche zu zeigen ist der test schon ganz net.[...]


Naja die CPU bekommt die Anfragen schon hin (siehe Benchmark - sonst wäre der ja gar nicht möglich!), der limitierende Faktor sitzt hier eher 50cm vor dem Bildschirm! So schnell wie die Laufwerke arbeiten kannst du gar nicht klicken  (Zumindest was sinnvolle Anfragen angeht. Klar Batchscript kann ich mir auch schreiben oder einfach alles öffnen was im Startmenü ist, usw...)


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

schau inna bucht nach. da gibts auch einige ssds für weit unter 100€.


----------



## Seba1973 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei mir hat sich leider nicht geändert.

Komisch finde ich den, daß die 100MB Partition dann voll ist. Da schreibt sich AS SSD ein.

Hier mal 2 ScreenShots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü
Seba


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Er bencht offensichtlich de falsche partition. die liegt zwar auch auf der ssd, ist aber voll wenn die daten drauf schreibt. deswegen gibbet nen fehler.
kannst du in den optionen die zu benchende partition auswählen?
mich wunderts außerdem, dass er bei dir der system-reservierten partition nen laufwerksbuchstaben zuweist. das dürfte normalerweise nicht der fall sein.


----------



## Dirksen (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich suche eine möglicht günstige 128-180 gb ssd,
Vertex 2 oder
Agility 2 ?


----------



## mojoxy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Soll's nur günstig, oder auch gut sein? Bei einem SSD würde ich nicht unnötig am Preis sparen.

120/128 GB: C300/m4 oder Intel 320

180 GB: Intel 320 (160 GB), oder Vertex 2 - Mangels Alternativen, wobei die ja seit der 25nm Einführung nicht mehr so beliebt ist. (Bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher, ob nun auch die >120GB Laufwerke umgestellt wurden.)


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Dirksen schrieb:


> ich suche eine möglicht günstige 128-180 gb ssd,
> Vertex 2 oder
> Agility 2 ?



weder noch.
Crucial C300


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> weder noch.
> Crucial C300


Jau, die geht auch an Sata 2 dermaßen ab und kostet derzeit unter 167,-


----------



## Seba1973 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Langsam werd ich klüger....aber nur langsam. 

Ich denke ich habe, als ich die neue SSD installiert habe die alte nicht richtig gelöscht sodass hier noch die Partition der alten Win7 Installation zu sehen ist.
Siehe SS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie ich die entfernen soll? 
Die 2. SSD (also meine Alte) ist rein für CS5 um schneller zugriff auf die RAW Dateien zu haben. 

LiGrü
Seba


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Daher ja auch der Hinweis an alle, wenn das OS frisch installiert wird, alle anderen HDDs dabei abzustöpseln.
Wenn die anderen HDDs oder SSDs danach wieder angeschlossen werden und darauf das alte OS war, dann kann der Laufwerkbuchstabe dieser "System reserviert"-Partition natürlich entfernt werden.
Hatte ich genauso und ich richte mir meine Laufwerksbuchstaben sowieso immer gleich so wie ich es gewohnt bin ein.


----------



## Seba1973 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OK, hatte ich bei der Installation so gemacht.
Jetzt habe ich das entfernt. Muss ich nun neu Formatieren? Oder soll ich es mit den "toten" 100MB lassen?

LiGrü
Seba


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du das alte OS wie ich vorläufig noch behalten möchtest, würde die die "tote Partition" ohne Buchstabe noch stehen lassen, ohne dem dürfte es nicht mehr bootfähig sein.  !!!


----------



## Dirksen (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Jau, die geht auch an Sata 2 dermaßen ab und kostet derzeit unter 167,-


 war das jetzt ironie?


----------



## Seba1973 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nö...will ich ja nicht...also dann formatieren.....oder stell ich mir das bei der SSD zu einfach vor?

LiGrü
Seba


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Dirksen schrieb:


> war das jetzt ironie?


Ach was, sowas würde ich nie wagen ! 
Nimm die Crucial c300 128 GB und geh hier Midnight-Shoppen (0-6 Uhr + Vorkasse [>100 €]) = versandkostenfrei) : Mindfactory



> nö...will ich ja nicht...also dann formatieren.....oder stell ich mir das bei der SSD zu einfach vor?


Wenn du das alte OS wirklich nicht mehr brauchst, kannst du beide Partitionen selbstverständlich platt machen.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Dirksen schrieb:


> war das jetzt ironie?


 
Nein, das ist wirklich so!
Mich haut die C300 jeden Tag erneut vom hocker.

Hab gerade mein neuen octua NH-D14 installiert und lag noch untern tisch, als ich einfach schonmal angemacht habe.
Als nach weniger als 20sek dann schon win willkommens ton aus den boxen kam, hab ich mir fast den schäden eingehauen^^


----------



## dj*viper (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

20sek? bei mir dauerts grad mal 10sek  

kann mein bios einstellen, wie lange es gezeigt werden soll. habs natürlich auf 1sec gestellt


----------



## mojoxy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tja das kommt auch immer wieder auf das BIOS / UEFI an. Manche haben einfach so viele Zusatzcontroller, die auch, wenn sie deaktiviert sind, überprüft werden. Das dauert dann einfach lange. Mein Laptop bootet, trotz langsamerer Hardware, ca 10 Sekunden schneller als mein Desktop. Das Notebook BIOS ist halt wirklich perfekt auf die Hardware angepasst - im Gegensatz zu der sehr umfangreichen und kompatibel BIOS-Software des Desktop-Mainboards.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja besonders der AHCI Controller macht dem schnellen booten oft ein Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> 20sek? bei mir dauerts grad mal 10sek
> 
> kann mein bios einstellen, wie lange es gezeigt werden soll. habs natürlich auf 1sec gestellt


 
10sek bis zum fertig laden des desktops? wohl kaum 
mach nen vid und halt ne stoppuhr ins bild.

und ich rede von:

start: wenn das erste mal bild erscheint
stopp: wenn der desktop fertig geladen ist


----------



## dj*viper (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nagut hab mich etwas überschätzt 

hab grad gestoppt. ab "windows wird gestartet" bis "win start sound" dauert es 14,4sec
insgesamt waren es 16,3sec

bei nem frischem windows sind es aber 10sec


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

toll windows start sound kommt ja schon wenn da "willkommen" steht. das zählt net. du mogelst


----------



## juergen28 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Nein, das ist wirklich so!
> Mich haut die C300 jeden Tag erneut vom hocker.
> 
> Hab gerade mein neuen octua NH-D14 installiert und lag noch untern tisch, als ich einfach schonmal angemacht habe.
> Als nach weniger als 20sek dann schon win willkommens ton aus den boxen kam, hab ich mir fast den schäden eingehauen^^


 
Solche schmerzhaften Erfahrungen mach ich wegen meiner C300 auch. (auaahh)


----------



## htcerox (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mit meiner neuen M4 im Desktop gehts auch ordentlich voran. Jetzt eben gerade vor meinem Notebook gesessen und ich hätte fast ne Macke bekommen, weil nicht nur der Systemstart sondern der Rest auch so verdammt träge sind. Leider lässt sich im Bios meines Notebooks kein AHCI aktivieren, deswegen lohnt sich die Anschaffung hier wohl nicht.


----------



## mojoxy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und ich rede von:
> 
> start: wenn das erste mal bild erscheint
> stopp: wenn der desktop fertig geladen ist


Und selbst das halte ich noch für keine realistische Messung, denn das GPU BIOS braucht ja auch immer ein paar Sekunden! Ich messe immer von Spannung An (also Power Button drücken) bis Desktop + Autostartprogramme geladen. Da komme ich so auf ~25 Sekunden mit der V3 und ~30 Sekundne mit der m4. Mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit benötigt leider schon mein BIOS...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



McMonday schrieb:


> Mit meiner neuen M4 im Desktop gehts auch ordentlich voran. Jetzt eben gerade vor meinem Notebook gesessen und ich hätte fast ne Macke bekommen, weil nicht nur der Systemstart sondern der Rest auch so verdammt träge sind. Leider lässt sich im Bios meines Notebooks kein AHCI aktivieren, deswegen lohnt sich die Anschaffung hier wohl nicht.


 
Natürlich lohnt sich die Anschaffung auch ohne AHCI, die Vorteile sind zwar da aber jetzt nicht so groß das die Geschwindigkeit einer SSD auf das Level einer HDD sinken würde.
Sind vielleicht 5% Leistung die du verlierst, dann bootet Windows halt nicht in 20 Sekunden sondern in 22 Sekunden aber dennoch ist der Unterschied zu alten HDD extrem.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. Juni 2011)

Wir haben so ein älteres FSC-Notebook und da bin ich mir nichtmal sicher, ob das AHCI hat.
Wie verlässlich ist da die Angabe von AS SSD wenn da trotzdem msahci steht, sich jedoch im Bios nichts einstellen lässt?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Und selbst das halte ich noch für keine realistische Messung, denn das GPU BIOS braucht ja auch immer ein paar Sekunden! Ich messe immer von Spannung An (also Power Button drücken) bis Desktop + Autostartprogramme geladen. Da komme ich so auf ~25 Sekunden mit der V3 und ~30 Sekundne mit der m4. Mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit benötigt leider schon mein BIOS...



also mein bios post seh ich kaum, dann issa auch schon wieder weg.
ist auch immer von mainboard zu mainboard unterschiedlich.


----------



## mojoxy (29. Juni 2011)

Jup definitiv! Wie gesagt bei meinem Laptop geht das auch rasend schnell. Keine Ahnung warum mein Desktop da solange braucht. Alles unnötige ist bereits deaktiviert.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das finde ich beim Maximus IV extreme z.b. super genial.
man braucht net alles neu einstellen, sondern klickt einmal auf "extrem OC profile laden" und alles ist aus. dann musst nur das einschalten was du brauchst und gerade das phase controlling anpassen. fertig ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Beim Gigabayte Bord kannst du ganze Profile anlegen für alle Einstellungen im Bios, kannst 10 Verschiedene erstellen und im Bios laden, ist fast das selber aber sehr praktisch da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## generationiv (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo,

ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit nun auf der Suche nach einer SSD als Systemfestplatte im Desktop.

Hab mich auch schon ein wenig umgeschaut überall im Internet.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, das viele die OCZ haben und auch loben aber auch sehr viele in den Bewertungen davon schreiben das sie einen Totalausfall nach einigen Monaten hatten.

Ich wollte mich jetzt zwischen der

OCZ Vertex 2 E 120GB
und der
Intel 320 series 120 GB

entscheiden.
Ich glaub die OCZ ist noch schneller wie die Intel oder? Denn bei den Intel liest man fast nichts von irgendwelchen Problemen.

Oder gibt es evtl. noch andere Empfehlungen für SSD?

Hab mir schon einges durchgelesen, aber irgendwie weiß man hinterher überhaupt nimmer weiter.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ hardy
natürlich kann man auch beim asus profile anlegen. das Extreme oc profil ist aber schon voreingestellt und steht auch auf ner ganz anderen seite im uefi

@ generationiv
entscheide dich für keine von beiden, sondern für die c300 oder m4
entweder du hast nur die ersten seiten gelesen oder nicht richtig 
die v2 ist schon etwas länger keine kaufempfehlung mehr.
mit der intel machst allerdings auch nix verkehrt.


----------



## hwk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

In der Windows Ereignisanzeige, kann man sich die reine Bootzeit von Windows anzeigen lassen... da braucht ihr also keine Uhren auspacken 
Mein P7P55D braucht alleine 10-15 Sekunden bevor es piepst und ich den POST Screen sehe .... ^^ (ja das scheint bei dem Board normal zu sein -.-)


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oha, wo find ich das?
was man noch so alles lernt hier 

edit:
also wie ereignisanzeige ist weis ich, aber wo steht da die bootzeit?


PS: piepsen tut bei mir gar nix. das erste was ich gemacht habe als ich das gehäuse bekommen habe, war den dämlichen speaker ausbauen.


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das will ich auch wissen, wo das  mit der bootzeit steht 

EDIT: hab gefunden wie es geht. und es gibt weitere möglichkeiten, schaut her:
http://www.antary.de/2011/04/29/windows-7-startgeschwindigkeit-bootzeit-messen/


----------



## hwk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> So könnt ihr die ermittelte Startdauer einsehen:
> 
> 1. Bei der Suchfunktion im Startmenü “eventvwr” oder “Ereignisanzeige” eingeben und starten.
> 2. Im linken Verzeichnisbaum zu “Ereignisanzeige -> Anwendungen- und Dienstprotokolle -> Microsoft -> Windows -> Diagnostics-Performance -> Betriebsbereit” navigieren
> ...


Falls jemand keine Lust hat den Link anzuklicken


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Cool danke.
16,76s war mein schnellstes


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das war bei der neuinstallation oder?
da hab ich:

Windows wurde gestartet: 
    Startdauer        :        :    15554ms
    Beeinträchtigung        :    false
    Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    ‎2011‎-‎06‎-‎11T19:45:22.578000100Z


jetzt habe ich:

Windows wurde gestartet: 
    Startdauer        :        :    30523ms
    Beeinträchtigung        :    false
    Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    ‎2011‎-‎06‎-‎29T16:29:40.593600100Z


----------



## hwk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oder es war ein neustart und kein "kaltstart" die gehen meistens auch schneller von statten, zumindest bei mir . Ein normaler start braucht 20-24 sek.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

durchschnitt ist so um die 20-21 sek.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was man hier noch so alles dazulernt. 
Das habe ich mir vorhin auch gleich mal angeschaut und aktuell sind's bei mir ca. 26,5 Sek.


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mal schauen, wie lange es dauert, bis es ein "windows boot-time ranking" sammelthread gibt 
dann hätten mal alle ein grund, windows neu aufzusetzen


----------



## generationiv (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Vaykir

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung.
Ich sag ja, was SSD´s betrifft gibts im Netz ja mittlerweile echt viele Infos

Es ist so, ich hab nur Sata II was aber nicht unbedingt etwas ausmacht oder?

Du hast die beiden gemeint oder:?
http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-CTFDDA...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1309378648&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-CT128M...1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1309378648&sr=1-4

Die scheinen aber fast noch besser als die Intel zu sein oder?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

Ich selbst habe die c300 an Sata2 und kann die uneingeschränkt empfehlen !


----------



## Vaykir (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ob du die an sata 3gb/s oder 6gb/s packst ist völlig egal. unterscheiden sich nur im seq lesen und das brauchst fast eh nie.


----------



## Danielreb (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo.

Bin auch auf der suche nach einer SSD. Es gibt ja nun mehr als genug  Auswahl. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich schwanke zwischen OCZ Vertex 3  120GB, der Corsair Force3 120GB oder der Crucial m4 SSD 128GB. Hab schon  von einiegen problemen mit der OCZ gehört und Corsair hat die ja  komplett zurückgerufen. Sind die fehler jetzt behoben bei OCZ und  Corsair?

DANKE


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Fehler bei der Corsair Force 3 ist mitlerweile behoben, allerdings habe ich mein 2. Exemplar dennoch unausgepackt zurückgeschickt.
Hast du denn einen nativen Sata 3-Anschluss? (welches Board?)
Ich kann ganz klar die Crucial c300/m4 in der 128 GB-Version, bzw. je nach Budget, empfehlen. 
Preis-Leistung sind kaum zu toppen.


----------



## Danielreb (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Board hab ich das Asus P67 Evo.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na das klingt doch spitze.
Und wieviel wolltest du ausgeben?


----------



## Danielreb (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hatte so an die 200€ gedacht +- 20€. Bei der Größe hatte ich an 120GB gedacht. Die SSD soll als System Platte dienen und für Programme und auch mal zum Gamen sein weobei Gamen nich im Vordergrund steht sondern für Programme.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nebst Win7 und den Programmen passen aber noch wunderbar 2-3 Spiele drauf, man möchte ja keine teuer bezahlten GBs frei lassen. 
Schau dir doch nebst deinen o.g. Modellen noch die Intel 510 120 GB an. 
Würde ansonsten vorschlagen du greifst dir eine m4 von Crucial, kannst dir aber gern noch anderen Meinungen anhören.


----------



## dj*viper (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab zwar die vertex 3, aber ich würd jetzt auch die c300 oder m4 holen


----------



## Danielreb (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum würdest dir jetzt die m4 anstatt der Vertex3 holen?


----------



## dj*viper (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

weil die ocz nach und nach deutlich an schreibrate verlieren. das liegt an den sf controllern. bei den crucial bleibt es konstant.
und die leserate im 4k bereich ist auch schneller als bei der v3... und die ist wichtig


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Fazit: c300 oder m4 FTW ! 
Überzeugt?
Das mit der Schreibrate war natürlich noch ein ausschlaggebenes Argument!


----------



## generationiv (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also wenn ich das hier so lese, schlag ich mir die Intel oder Vertex2 aus dem Kopf.

Und entscheide mich wahrscheinlich für die Crucia Realssd M4 2,5"

Gibt es einen bestimmten Unterschied zwischen der C300 oder M4 der einen der beiden Vorteile verschafft?

Weiß jemand zufällig ob bei den beiden Platten schon ein Einbaurahmen und Sata Kabel dabei sind?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo generationiv ! 

Spielt eigentlich keine Rolle ob die c300 oder m4, die m4 ist halt die neuere mit einer etwas höhere seq. Schreibrate und 25nm Fertigung (unrelevant) und minimal teurer.
Die c300 soll aufgrund der "alten" 34nm-Fertigung haltbarer sein und bietet ein minimal besseres P/L-Verhälnis. Spürbar wird der Unterschied (Geschwindigkeit) jedoch nicht sein.
Es liegt kein Einbaurahmen oder Sata-Kabel dabei, lediglich 4 kleine Schrauben!
Einen Einbaurahmen gibt's meines Wissens nach nur bei den SSDs von OCZ und Corsair.


----------



## Danielreb (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie siehts mit der Corsair Force 3 aus? Kann da eine was drüber sagen? Wird aber sicher nich viel anders sein als bei der Vertex3 oder?
*
*


----------



## dj*viper (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist genauso wie bei der v3....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Corsair Force 3 oder kommende Force 3 GT ist vergleichbar mit der V3 und wie bereits erwähnt sind die Force 3 nun fehlerfrei, jedoch auf die Charge achten !

Zitat von einer Bewertung von Mindfactory:


> Ihr müsst auf die Teilenummer ; SN , achten.Sie können sehen, indem man  die ersten vier Zahlen über die Produkt Teilenummer auf der  UPC-Aufkleber steht. Alles, was mit 1122 oder weniger muss zurückgegeben  werden. Alles, was mit 1123 oder höher ist ein gutes neues Produkt. Das  Problem hierbei ist das man erst mal eine Bestellen muss. Meine Beginnt  mit 1124, und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die Platte läuft fehlerfrei, auch  nach 8-10 stunden dauereinsatz und Warmstart gibts keine Probleme.
> Das ganze könnt Ihr auf der Aktuellen Crosair.com Seite nachlesen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Die c300 soll aufgrund der "alten" 34nm-Fertigung haltbarer sein


Das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Hatte das schon mehrfach glesen. Jedenfalls beträgt die Herstellergarantie bei beiden Modellen 3 Jahre.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bisher nehme ich an alles nur Spekulation und das wird sich wohl erst in den nächsten Jahren zeigen.
An sich spielt es keine Rolle, ob m4 oder c300, kannst du ja auswürfeln. 
Meine Entscheiung fiel auf die c300, da ich eh nur Sata 2 habe und diese schon älter ist, mit ner ausgereifteren Firmeware und den wenigsten Problemmeldung. 

Edit: ach du hast ja schon eine m4... also wayne...


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja, wenn sie eher abkackt auch scheissegal. Habe ja Garantie und sicherer eh immer meine Daten. Vielleicht hält sie ja auch länger weiß man nicht.

Bis dahin gibt e auch schon wieder bessere/günstigere SSD´s. Mal schaun.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Genau, abwarten und Tee trinken. 

Habe auch mal eine Frage: Ist es richtig, dass nur der Käufer die RMA-/ Garantieansprüche nutzen kann, selbst wenn ich die SSD mit Rechnung verkaufe/ verschenke ?


----------



## generationiv (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hallo generationiv !
> 
> Spielt eigentlich keine Rolle ob die c300 oder m4, die m4 ist halt die neuere mit einer etwas höhere seq. Schreibrate und 25nm Fertigung (unrelevant) und minimal teurer.
> Die c300 soll aufgrund der "alten" 34nm-Fertigung haltbarer sein und bietet ein minimal besseres P/L-Verhälnis. Spürbar wird der Unterschied (Geschwindigkeit) jedoch nicht sein.
> ...


 
So hab grad mal nachgeschaut, die M4 ist bei Amazon sogar 2 Euro billiger.
Ich denk das ich die M4 nehmen werde.


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2011)

Gute entscheidung! Viel Spaß mit der M4


----------



## generationiv (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na hoffentlich klappt und passt dann alles.
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich wäre doch glatt bei der Vertex2 oder so hängengeblieben.


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja mit denen machst du nichts falsch


----------



## generationiv (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal noch eine andere Frage zu SSD, bei mir kommt sie jetzt als Systemplatte rein.

Aber sind die SSD´s auch als Platte zum rendern von Filmen geeignet?
Also so 2-3 Filme im Jahr.
Denn wir machen das so Hobbymäßig für Vereine usw. und das aber auf einem anderen Rechner, der mit seinem Core2Duo und 2GB RAM etwas müde wird mit der Zeit.


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gegenfrage: Warum sollte das SSD nicht zum Rendern von Filmen geeignet sein? Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn dein Prozessor ordentlich schnell ist, profitierst du von der Geschwindigkeit des SSDs!

Ich vermute, dass du bedenken wegen der "ach so kurzen" Lebensdauer der Flashzellen hast? Vergiss das einfach ganz schnell wieder. Solange du deine Laufwerke nicht formatierst (außer schnell) oder defragmentierst, passiert denen so schnell (~10 Jahre) nichts  Einfach ganz normal verwenden und an der Geschwindigkeit erfreuen


----------



## generationiv (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Genau deswegen hab ich gefragt.
Aber ok, danke nochmal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaube dieser (unbegründete) hype über die kurze langlebigkeit von SSDs hat einigen nutzens ganz schön den kauf verdorben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na mal warten, in drei Jahren reden mir mal weiter wenn die ersten SSD's den Flashzellen tot sterben.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dann gibts halt ne neue mit 2000 lesen und 1000 schreiben


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die ersten Käufer von SSDs - die ja doch hauptsächlich Enthusiasten sind - den Flashzellentod ihrer SSDs erleben. Die haben doch bis dahin längst ne neue 

Das bekommt dann eher die Freund(in), Mutter, Vater, oder wo auch immer die Platte bis dahin ist, zu spüren bekommen ^^ Aber mal erhrlich: HDD-Hersteller empfehlen ja auch sensible Daten nicht länger als drei Jahre auf einer HDD zu speichern. Und mir sind bisher mehr HDDs gestorben als SSDs. Gut der Vergleich hinkt, aber ich wollte nur noch mal herausstellen, dass andere Speichertechniken nicht unbedingt weniger anfällig sind!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Das bekommt dann eher die Freundin, Mutter, wo auch immer[...]


Was gilt für mich?  
...Mutter.... 
Meine erste kleine V2 ging an den Freund.


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe es angepasst, Frau Gleichberechtigungsbeauftragte!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich wollte nicht zickig wirken, aber ihr müsst mal langsam was für den wachsenden Frauenanteil hier tun !


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

War ja auch nur ein kleiner Spaß meinerseits. Wollte dich doch nur ein bisschen anstacheln


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also dann nochmals ein liebes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von mir!
Fein gemacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SSDs mit euren Tipps FTW !


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was meint ihr eigentlich zu diesen Test: Test: Drei aktuelle SSDs - 01.07.2011 - ComputerBase

Ist wohl ganz neu. Da sieht es für die M4 nicht so gut aus.



> So ist die C300 in der Realität schneller als der „Nachfolger“ M4  oder Intels SSD 510. Die OCZ Agility 3 kann außer beim sequentiellen  Schreiben problemlos mit den beiden neuen Marvell-SSDs mithalten. An die  Leistung der C300 oder eines SandForce-SSD mit synchronem ONFI-NAND  reicht sie jedoch nicht heran.  Es sein noch angemerkt, dass die realen Leistungsunterschiede im  Schnitt bei null bis zehn Prozent liegen, was schon für jemanden, der  täglich mit verschiedenen SSDs arbeitet, schwierig zu „spüren“ ist.  Schnell sind alle aktuellen SSDs.


----------



## generationiv (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal eine Frage zum entfernen von Sachen auf der SSD.

Ich installiere grad Win7 auf der SSD - wenn ich das Original dann nach dem testen mir besorge will ich es nochmal neu installieren.

Wie mach ich das dann richtig?

wie verhält es sich grundsätzlich bei SSD, man liest immer man soll nicht formatieren?


----------



## mojoxy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



generationiv schrieb:


> Ich installiere grad Win7 auf der SSD - wenn ich das Original dann nach dem testen mir besorge will ich es nochmal neu installieren.


Was für ein Win7 installierst du denn gerade? Ein "böses"? Oder einfach nur die 30 Tage Testversion. Die Testversion kannst du doch ganz normal aktivieren, wenn du es dir dann gekauft hast. Da muss man gar nix neu machen!



generationiv schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das dann richtig?


Was willst du denn falsch machen?



generationiv schrieb:


> wie verhält es sich grundsätzlich bei SSD, man liest immer man soll nicht formatieren?


Naja nicht vollständig. Also das klassische überschreiben mit Nullen. Dafür gibt es einen "Secure Erase" bei SSDs. Geht viel schneller, als das vollständige Formatieren und schadet den SSDs nicht. Das "normale" - spriche schnelle formatieren schadet hingegen nicht. Igendwie musst man ja auch Partitionen anlegen. Windows 7 macht das bei der Installation selbstständig richtig.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was meint ihr eigentlich zu diesen Test: Test: Drei aktuelle SSDs - 01.07.2011 - ComputerBase
> 
> Ist wohl ganz neu. Da sieht es für die M4 nicht so gut aus.


 
@ roheed
das solltest mal als zitat vorne einfügen:



> _Erläuterung 4k-64thrd Werte:_
> _An dieser Stelle sei darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Warteschlange von 64 Befehlen bei einer SSD in einem Consumer-PC ein unrealistisch hoher Wert ist. Der Bootvorgang von Windows stellt zum Beispiel eine sehr hohe Belastung für eine Festplatte oder SSD dar. Doch selbst mit unserem Q9550, welcher mit 4 GHz getaktet ist, lag die Warteschlange für eine Ultradrive GX praktisch immer zwischen 0 und 10. Um auf eine Warteschlangenlänge von 64 Befehlen bzw. Anfragen zu kommen, bräuchte man mindestens einen massiv übertakteten Corei7, wenn nicht sogar mehrere CPUs, da aktuelle SSDs die Anfragen von der CPU einfach zu schnell abarbeiten. Das ist auch der Grund, warum eine SSD einen Desktop-PC mit einem Quadcore stärker beschleunigt als ein Notebook mit einem niedrig getakteten DualCore. Die SSD ist so schnell, dass sie die Befehlsschlange zum Teil schneller abarbeitet als sie von der CPU verlängert wird._


 
Zitat computerbase


Mich würde mal interessieren, wie lang die warteschlange bei meiner ssd ist.


----------



## generationiv (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ne kein böses, es hat mir jemand aus dem Dell Forum empfohlen und bei der seriennummer hab ich einfach keine eingegeben.
Ich wollte es eben vorher mal testen auf der neuen Platte ob mein PC soweit mit der Professional 64bit Variante zurecht kommt.
Die Originale Version mit Key bin ich grad am schauen wo ich sie am günstigsten her bekomme.
Habt ihr vielleicht nen tipp?

Ok, dann brauch ich nur noch den Key eingeben und aktivieren.

ich war halt verunsichert ob da alles installiert wurde, weil ich die leere platte rein hab, per cd gebootet und installiert hab. Und es ging ruck zuck - das hat nicht mal halb so lang gedauert wie bisher vista oder xp.

wie geht das genau mit dem secure erase?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Juli 2011)

Ein secure erase brauchst du nur wenn du die SSD weiterverkaufst. ...meine Meinung.
Wenn du das neue Win7 nochmal installieren möchtest: Daten sichern, alle anderen HDDs einfach abstöpseln, Installations DVD rein, Partitionen löschen und Installation starten, den Rest macht Win7.


----------



## Danielreb (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi. Ich hab nun auch meine SSD bekommen. Hab mich für die Corsair Force 3 entschieden. Jetzt hab ich mal ne frage. Ich hab das Asus P67 Evo. Ich hab noch ein Raid0 System. Hab im Bios den Intel Sata Controller auf Raid gestellt und wenn ich da die SSD an die Sata 6 Anschlüsse ranhängt startet Windows nicht sondern es kommt ein Bluescreen. Wenn ichs an den Marvel Controller hängt keine proleme. Wie bekomm ich die SSD am Intel Sata 6 Anschluss zum laufen wenn im Bios Raid eingestellt ist? Das Raid0 hängt an den Sata3 Anschlüssen. Windows 7 is schon auf der SSD installiert.


----------



## mojoxy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> _Um auf eine Warteschlangenlänge von 64 Befehlen bzw. Anfragen zu  kommen, bräuchte man mindestens einen massiv übertakteten Corei7_


Check 

Wie haben die denn die Warteschlange gemessen? Gibt es Tools die soetwas protokollieren?


----------



## mojoxy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Danielreb schrieb:


> Hi. Ich hab nun auch meine SSD bekommen. Hab mich für die Corsair Force 3 entschieden. Jetzt hab ich mal ne frage. Ich hab das Asus P67 Evo. Ich hab noch ein Raid0 System. Hab im Bios den Intel Sata Controller auf Raid gestellt und wenn ich da die SSD an die Sata 6 Anschlüsse ranhängt startet Windows nicht sondern es kommt ein Bluescreen. Wenn ichs an den Marvel Controller hängt keine proleme. Wie bekomm ich die SSD am Intel Sata 6 Anschluss zum laufen wenn im Bios Raid eingestellt ist? Das Raid0 hängt an den Sata3 Anschlüssen. Windows 7 is schon auf der SSD installiert.


Hattest du vorher schon AHCI aktiviert oder das OS mit Controllereinstellung IDE installiert?


----------



## Danielreb (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habs hinbekommen. Es läuft jetzt alles Super. Was sagen die Profis zu den Werten? Sind die so OK oder passt das was nich? DANKE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hwk (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Danielreb schrieb:


> Habs hinbekommen. Es läuft jetzt alles Super. Was sagen die Profis zu den Werten? Sind die so OK oder passt das was nich? DANKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die SSD am SATA II Port hängt sind die Werte ok, ansonsten nicht ^^


----------



## Danielreb (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nee die hängt am Sata 6 Anschluss.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zur Info: das waren meine Werte der Corsair Force 3 jedoch an Sata 2 (!):
Bei dir sollte mehr drin sein!


----------



## Danielreb (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sehr komisch. Hatte sie auch schon am Marvel getestet genau die gleichen Werte. Hab auch von Asus extra das Sata 6 Kabel genommen was beim Board liegt. Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## mojoxy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was hast du denn für ein System? Generell sind die Werte nicht schlecht. Mit der entsprechenden Hardware sollte noch etwas (~50Punkte) mehr drin sein, muss aber nicht. Mach dich deswegen nicht verrückt. Das sind nur Benchmarks. Hauptsache du hast Spaß und das System läuft! Sowas ist viel wichtiger als das bisschen mehr Speed. Habe ich selbst erst vor wenigen Tagen feststellen müssen ^^


----------



## Danielreb (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

System hab ich i7 2600k, 8GB 1600MHZ Ram, Asus P67 Evo und GTX 580. Die LMP Sachen hab ich auch deaktiviert. Muss ich da noch was im Bios umstellen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ Danielreb: wenn du den richtigen und ersten nativen Sata 3-Port genommen hast, im Bios auf AHCI gestellt hat und so dein Win7 frisch aufgesetzt hast fällt mir wirklich nichts mehr ein woran es liegen könnte.
Könntest du mal bitte mit ATTO benchen?

Eine Frage meinerseits: ich war ja so faul und hatte bisher noch nicht die Firmware meiner c300 auf die 007er Verison aktualisiert, wollte es mir morgen endlich vornehmen. Meine Frage nun: muss ich Win7 danach neu aufsetzen oder bleibt alles unangetastet beim alten?


----------



## neo3 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



generationiv schrieb:


> Die Originale Version mit Key bin ich grad am schauen wo ich sie am günstigsten her bekomme.
> Habt ihr vielleicht nen tipp?



bist du student? wenn ja, schreib mir mal ne pn!


----------



## generationiv (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So, hab nun auch mal eine Benchmark gemacht nachdem nun Win7 installiert wurde.

Es handelt sich um die M4 an Sata II

Wie sind eure Meinungen dazu? Ich hab leider noch nicht die Erfahrung?

System ist ein Quad Core Q6600, 4GB RAM,


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Juli 2011)

Das Ergenis schaut super aus! 
Habe sehr ähnliche Ergebnisse mit meiner c300 an Sata 2. 
Da muss wohl bei uns beiden irgendwann auch mal nen schönes System mit Sata 3 her. 

Edit: Soweit ich das sehe gibt es für die m4 schon die Firmware 002. Schau dir das mal an. 

Falls meine Frage hier unterging: ich wollte heute von 006 auf 007 updaten, muss ich danach neu aufsetzen oder kann ich Win7 wie gewohnt weiterfahren und problemlos booten?


----------



## generationiv (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na das hört sich ja gut an, wenn die Werte so einigermaßen passen.
Ich kann die im Moment von der Leistung her nicht so recht einordnen - hab eben nur das Programm runtergeladen und mal Benchmark erstellt.


----------



## dj*viper (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also bei meiner ocz kann ich firmware updaten, ohne daß man windows wieder neu aufsetzen muss.
denke, daß das bei anderen herstellern auch so ist. es darf nur nicht das bootlaufwerk sein beim fw updaten


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Das Ergenis schaut super aus!
> Habe sehr ähnliche Ergebnisse mit meiner c300 an Sata 2.
> Da muss wohl bei uns beiden irgendwann auch mal nen schönes System mit Sata 3 her.
> 
> ...


 

die firmware kannste so drüber buttern. hab allerdings auf 006 gelassen.


----------



## mojoxy (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Edit: Soweit ich das sehe gibt es für die m4 schon die Firmware 002. Schau dir das mal an.


Ist aber ziemlich umständlich, wenn man keine CD-R mehr rumfliegen hat 



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Falls meine Frage hier unterging: ich wollte heute von 006 auf 007 updaten, muss ich danach neu aufsetzen oder kann ich Win7 wie gewohnt weiterfahren und problemlos booten?


Sollte glatt drüber gehen. Jeder Hersteller empfiehlt zwar vorher ein Backup zu machen, aber das nur damit die keiner verklagt


----------



## kamiki09 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi zusammen, ich suche für mein Netbook mit Intel N455 Atom Prozessor, 2 GB Speicher und Windows 7 32 Bit eine SSD.
Die Platte sollte im Bereich von max. 200 Euro liegen und mindestens 115 GB groß sein.
Was kann ich aktuell am besten nehmen?
Hatte mir schon mal die G.Skill Phoenix EVO 115 GB angesehen, allerdings scheint die Platte häufiger Probleme machen.
Wichtig ist mir Zuverlässigkeit und Kompatiblität, deswegen bin ich auch am überlegen, ob es nicht einfach eine Intel wird.
Da ich sowieso durch meine CPU gebremst werde, ist die Leistung nicht so ganz wichtig, jede SSD wird schneller als meine bisherige Festplatte sein.
Danke.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein SSD im Netbook so viel Sinn macht... Der Atom ist doch schon mit dem Browser überfordert 

Wenn du aber knapp 200€ zu viel hast, dann kannst du dir gerne eine Crucial C300 oder m4 holen (~170€). Intel 320 wäre auch noch eine Überlegung. Nehmen sich alle nicht viel. Die Verschlüsselung wirst du wohl eh nicht nutzen wollen (CPU... xD).


----------



## kamiki09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein SSD im Netbook so viel Sinn macht... Der Atom ist doch schon mit dem Browser überfordert
> 
> Wenn du aber knapp 200€ zu viel hast, dann kannst du dir gerne eine Crucial C300 oder m4 holen (~170€). Intel 320 wäre auch noch eine Überlegung. Nehmen sich alle nicht viel. Die Verschlüsselung wirst du wohl eh nicht nutzen wollen (CPU... xD).



Ich habe jetzt schon häufiger gelesen, das eine SSD im Netbook deutlich zu merken war.
Leider hat fast nie einer geschrieben, welche Platte verbaut wurde, die Beiträge sind alt oder es war ein anderer Prozessor (N270 und ähnlich).
Bei Intel habe ich 2 verschiede gefunden, welche soll ich da genau nehmen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

SSDs bringen eindeutig nicht soviel wie in leistungsstarken Desktop-PCs. 
Der Leistungssprung ist zwar spürbar, bei Netbooks oder schwächeren Notebooks würde ich jedoch Geld für ein Gerät mit mehr Power und einer SSD zurücklegen.
Meine Empfehlung: ich würde es bei deinem Netbook lassen, da lohnt es keine SSD zu kaufen, da der kleine Atom Prozessor die SSD völlig unterfordert.
Sitzt das Geld bei dir jedoch locker, kannst du dir die o.g. SSDs ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Danielreb (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So hier sind nochmal die ATTO Werte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/IMG]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## kamiki09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das Problem ist ein Netbook zu finden, was bereits HSDPA eingebaut hat.
Ich kann unterwegs oder in Autos keinen hervorstehenden Stick gebrauchen, da ich Gefahr laufe, ihn abzubrechen.
Deswegen wollte ich mein ASUS 1016PG erstmal behalten.
Nur das die Programme echt lahm sind und die Festplatte rödelt immer ohne Ende...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Juli 2011)

@Danielreb: Ich kann die Werte leider nicht auf dem Smartphone erkennen, schaue ich mir dann morgen Vormittag einmal an. 
Wie sehen denn die maximalen Lese- und Schreibwerte aus?

@kamiki09: Kann das mit der rödelnden lahmen HDD absolut nachempfinden, nur darfst du von der SSD dann keine Wunder erwarten wie bei nem aktuellen Destop.
Würde dann nicht auch eine 60/64 GB große fürs Netbook reichen? Da sollen doch nur Win7 und deine Programme (=<30 GB drauf) oder brauchst du noch für was anderes viel Platz? Spiele schließe ich mal gleich aus.


----------



## kamiki09 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Klar, auf Wunder hoffe ich nicht, nur etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit reicht schon, damit es teilweise nicht mehr beim nachladen so nervt.
Speicher brauche ich leider mehr als 60 GB, zur Zeit ist von meiner 160 GB Platte ca. 85 GB in Beschlag.
Da ich das Teil auch geschäftlich brauche liegen da fast alle Daten für Anpassungen und Diagnose fast aller Autohersteller drauf, zudem viele Programme, um mit den Prüfständen zu synchronisieren.
Dann noch meine Warenwirtschaft und der ganze andere Bürokramm, den ich auch mal unterwegs brauchen muß.
Ich benutze das Netbook eigentlich als vollwertigen Desktop Ersatz für unterwegs oder am/im Auto.
Von daher ist die Leistung für mich garnicht so schlecht, ist ja schon was, was das Teil alles machen muß.
Und von der Mobilität sind Notebooks einfach keine Konkurenz mehr, allein schon wegen eingebautem HSDPA.
Zurück@ Topic:  
Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht den Unterschied der einzelnen Intel SSD´s, mittlerweile habe ich 3 verschidene Intel 320 Versionen in der gleichen Größe gefunden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Danielreb Die Werte sind völlig ok!  @kaki kannst du mit dein Smartfone nicht zoomen? Habs mir eben auch mit meinem angesehen ging wunderbar!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2011)

Moin hulki ! 

Nein, ich kann nicht zoomen, habs eben nocheinmal probiert. Surfst du denn mit der App oder per Browser?
Bin auf die App angewiesen, da die Ladevorgänge und das zoomen und hin und herscollen mit meinem kleinen LG P500 sehr anstrengend ist. (kleine Displayauflösung und recht schwache CPU.

@ kamiki: Ich denke mal für dich würde wenn dann nur die Intel 320 in Frage kommen, da Sata 2 und recht günstig. Hast du denn schonmal nachgeschaut, ob bei dir eine noemale 2,5" oder 1,8" HDD verbaut wurde?
Kenne mich mit den Netbooks garnicht aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@kaki Ich surfe mit dem Browser. Liegt aber daran das mein Samsung Wave S8500 das bada Betriebssystem hat und es noch keine App dafür gibt sonst würd ich sie schon benutzen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2011)

OT: Hmm na das ist mir mit dem Browser zu anstrengend, ständig dieses gezoome und wie lang ich dann warten muss bis eine Seite aufgebaut ist...
Hatte Ende letzten Jahres extra darauf geachtet eins mit Android zu shoppen, aber das hier ist wahrlich etwas schwach auf der Brust und dazu noch die miese Auflösung.... naja 



> So hier sind nochmal die ATTO Werte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaut doch super aus bei ATTO ! 
Vielleicht probierst du jetzt nochmal mit AS SSD und stellt beim Benchen alles überflüssige ab (Inetverb.,  Virenscanner, Messenger etc.), das bringt bei mir immer noch ein wenig und die Werte schwanken weniger, bilde ich mir zumindest ein.


----------



## Danielreb (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@
*Kamikaze-Kaki*

Den AS SSD hatte ich gleich gemacht nach dem ich das System installiert hatte. Also ohne massenger usw.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2011)

Es spricht doch trotzdem nichts dagegen, wenn du den nochmal wiederholst? 
Deine Werte waren halt etwas bedenklich unter dem Durchschnitt und man möchte ja die Leistung voll und ganz auskosten, wenn man sich so eine teure SSD gönnt oder nicht?
Wie fühlt die sich denn generell so beim Booten und normalen Windowsbetrieb an?
Bist du begeistert, dann wird wohl alles i.O. sein.


----------



## Danielreb (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@*Kamikaze-Kaki

Is kein Ding. Werd den Test Heute oder Morgen nochmal machen und dann wieder die Bilder On stellen. Klar will ich die volle Leistung sonst hätte ich mir ja keine SSD geholt. Bis jetzt  läuft die SSD sehr gut find ich. Gut hab aber auch keinen Vergleich weil das meine 1 ist. Booten geht sehr schnell.
*


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2011)

Und wir wollen ja auch sehen was eine fehlerfreie Corsair Force 3 so drauf hat. 
Danke und mal schaun was du uns diesmal so zeigen wirst.


----------



## mojoxy (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



kamiki09 schrieb:


> Klar, auf Wunder hoffe ich nicht, nur etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit reicht schon, damit es teilweise nicht mehr beim nachladen so nervt.
> Speicher brauche ich leider mehr als 60 GB, zur Zeit ist von meiner 160 GB Platte ca. 85 GB in Beschlag.
> Da ich das Teil auch geschäftlich brauche liegen da fast alle Daten für Anpassungen und Diagnose fast aller Autohersteller drauf, zudem viele Programme, um mit den Prüfständen zu synchronisieren.
> Dann noch meine Warenwirtschaft und der ganze andere Bürokramm, den ich auch mal unterwegs brauchen muß.
> ...


Naja es gibt schon einige Notebooks die HSDPA und sogar HSUPA integriert haben. Da darf man dann halt nich bei den Consumerteilen schauen 

Würde an deiner Stelle auch über eine Intel nachdenken. Vorallem die Festplattenverschlüsselung könnte interssant sein. Was du da alles so an Daten drauf hast... Wäre sicher ärgerlich wenn das in falsche Hände kommen würde und so ein Netbook ist ja schnell mal geklaut! Ob dann jedoch die Leistung eines Atoms noch ausreicht mag ich fast bezweifeln. Für dich wäre wohl ein Subnotebook besser geeignet. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wie jemand produktiv an einem Netbook arbeiten kann


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin!


Ich habe bei "ChrystalDiskInfo" gesehen das ich die Firmware: 0001 habe. Ist das die alte? Muß ich nen Update machen oder so?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du musst nicht, aber schaden kann es auch nicht. 
Es gibt für deine SSD die Firmware 0002: klick !
Ich bin in meinem Falle zu faul eines zu machen, da alles wie geschmiert rennt.
("Never change a running system!")


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok, danke.

Solange ich es nicht muß weil es Probleme gibt oder geben könnte mache ich es auch nicht. Läuft perfekt alles.

Und das Update kann man dann von CD machen? Aber unter Windows nicht oder was?
interessiert mich nur mal, falls ich es doch irgednwann mache.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du brennt das auf eine CD und bootest dann von der.
Also im Windowsbetrieb läuft das nicht wie z.B. bei OCZ ab.
Hab's selbst noch nicht gemacht, aber so habe ich das verstanden, die Erklärung war ja sehr ausführlich.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo ok. Thx. 
Hatte die PDF net gelesen.


----------



## k.meier (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab heute gesehn, dass mein Dealer die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended um 150 Euro anbietet(120 gig). Was haltet ihr von der?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Joa, das klingt doch nett! 
Ich halte zwar nicht mehr viel von den aktuellen Sata 2 Sandforce SSDs, aber der Preis macht das ganze wirklich schmackhaft.

Edit: Ist derzeit ein normaler Preis: klick !


----------



## k.meier (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo meine Frage an dich ist: Ist das die selbe wie die da?OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II?
Mein Board hat noch ist P7P55D-E und hat nur : entweder USB 3.0 oder Sata III. Deshalb die Frage ob die bei mir nicht auch reicht. Weil ich nur nen Marvell Controller drin hab für die.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hört sich so an als wäre das die SSD.
Frag doch bei deinem Händler nochmal nach!? 
Ich empfehle dir weder den USB 3.0 noch den Sata 3-Port zu nutzen.
Die sind ein schlechter Marketing Witz !!
Häng deine SSD definitiv an den ersten Sata 2-Port.


----------



## guna7 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir weder den USB 3.0 noch den Sata 3-Port zu nutzen.
> 
> Häng deine SSD definitiv an den ersten Sata 2-Port.


 Warum?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

Weil die Performance am Marvell-Controler tatsächlich sehr ernüchternd ist.
Bei Sata 3 (6GB) SSDs empfehle ich an diesem Board, also dem P7P55D mit P55 Chipsatz, die nativen Intel Anschlüsse zu nutzen, also Sata 2.
Ich hatte zwei Sata 3 SSDs an dem Marvell Sata3 Port getestet und war einfach nur enttäuscht.

Edit: @k.meier: Du kannst dir auch bedenkenlos eine Crucial c300 oder m4 kaufen, du verschenkst lediglich ein wenig seq. Lese- und Schreiblistung, aber wie erwäht, lieber an Sata 2 hängen, da der Marvell Sata 3 wirklich schlecht performt und in der Leistung schwankt.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> ... aber schaden kann es auch nicht.



es sei denn du machst es falsch.
dann hast etwas länger stress damit


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

Was kann man da eigentlich falsch machen?


----------



## k.meier (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich weiss , dass die immer so gelobt werden die Curcials . Für mich ist eher die Frage , ob sie OCZ ( die Werte sind nur durchschnittlich) nicht auch ausreichend ist. Wenn ich die Crucial nehmen würde, würd ich wahrscheinlich nicht viel Unterschied merken.
Der Preis ist halt echt gut find ich. Sicher werd ich mir iwann ein neues Board besorgen. Aber das Board find ich imo schon Top und auch die CPU reicht für mich mehr als.

Edit: Oder doch ne kleinere schnellere? wie gehts denn euch mit ner 60er für Win 7 64.Reicht das?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hmmm, eigentlich deine Entscheidung! 
Tjoa, naja der Preis ist mehr als fair, also denke ich, dass du bedenkenlos zugreifen kannst! 

Wenn du in naher Zukunft dein Mainboard nicht wechseln möchtest, würde ich dann mal sagen: "Schanpp sie dir!"


----------



## k.meier (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo dass is die richtige Antwort.

lg und danke dir


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Okay, viel Spaß damit und wenn du magst kannst du uns ja nach der Installation ein paar Benchergebnisse mit AS SSD präsentieren! --> neugierig <-- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smoke1989 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo, hab heute meine erste SSD Platte bekommen SSD 120GB Intel 510 Series, die läuft leider ziemlich lahm. Vor allem die Zugriffszeit und die 4k Werte.

Ich hab mal im Bios geguckt die SSD läuft im AHCI Modus.
Da gibts dann noch ein Punkt Sata Hot Plug deaktiviert, sollte ich den anmachen?
Hab auch schon die Intel SSD Toolbox runtergeladen und den Energiesparmodus ausgemacht, nichts hilft 

Kann einer paar Tipps geben, wieso die Platte so lahm ist und wie man sie verschnellern kann? Hab schon das halbe Internet abgesucht, thx.


http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/as...07cda2231707cda223172011015421cda22317png.pnghttp://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/as...07cda2231707cda223172011015421cda22317png.png

http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/as...07d9d68ddf07d9d68ddf2011032000d9d68ddfpng.png


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Zugriffszeiten sind doch völlig in -ordnung bei dir, und die 4k Werte hängen sehr stark  mit deiner CPU und Mainboard Chipsatz zusammen ob sie übertaktet ist oder nicht aber bedenklich sind deine Werte jetzt nicht.
Wenn du einen Intel Chipsatz auf dem Board hast kannst du dir auch den neuesten Intel Treiber drauf machen das bringt noch ein wenig an Geschwindigkeit.
Wenn du ein AMD 7** Chipsatz hast dann lass den den msahci von Mircrosaft drauf, beim 8** kannst du den AMD Treiber benutzen.


----------



## smoke1989 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe den i2500K
GTX 570 Phantom
Window 7
Asus P8P67 Rev. 3
8gb Ram

übertaktet ist nichts


----------



## mojoxy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall mal den Intel RST installieren


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



smoke1989 schrieb:


> Habe den i2500K
> GTX 570 Phantom
> Window 7
> Asus P8P67 Rev. 3
> ...


 
mit dem system smüssten mehr als 600 punkte drin sein.


----------



## smoke1989 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab mal paar Tests und Benchmarks von anderen durchgelesen und alle sind so um die 360 Punkte, mhh ich glaub die SSD packt nicht mehr.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

intel 510 ja?
oder hast dich verschrieben.


----------



## hwk (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Werte im AS SSD sind eigentlich auch was ich so gesehen habe für die Intel 510 relativ normal.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Falls es mal ruppiger zugeht: Super Talent: DuraDrive AT3-SSDs für harsche Umgebungen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh die geht bis 85 Grad, kannst dann mit in die Sauna nehmen, hehe!


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Laptop, Sauna, Mädels, was will man mehr?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vorallem nackte mädels 

Auszug aus dem Ranked Thread:



> Was mich auch interessieren würde was bei einer SSD limitiert? Ich meine Arbeitsspeicher haben zur SSD bis auf Bauform, Anwendungsgebiet und Controller keinen Unterschied aber man sieht was mit Flash Speichern möglich wäre. Lieg ich richtig das der Controller limitiert?


 
korrekt. der ram wird direkt ohne umwege vom prozessor angesprochen.
die ssd muss den weg über controller und southbridge machen.

wobei ich mein arsch dafür verwetten würde, dass da noch viel mehr drauf einfluss hat.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juli 2011)

sepei schrieb:
			
		

> Warum auch nicht? Ramdisk müsste nur schon beim booten zu Verfügung stehen mir ist klar das bei einen Neustart die Daten des Rams verloren gehen. Aber man könnte vor dem Booten das OS auf die Ramdisk laden aber da ist dann leider der Knackpunkt --> das Booten würde ne halbe Ewigkeit Dauern.


 Und genau hier liegt das Problem. Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit eine RAM-Disk unabhängig von einem OS zu betreiben. Zum Ausschaltproblem: Darfst halt nie den PC herunterfahren ^^


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Für alle Neueinsteiger evtl. interessant, für die, die hier regelmäßig mitlesen, warscheinlich eher weniger:

Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs


----------



## Brox26 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Geehrte Community

Nun steh ich momentan auch vor einem kleiner Entscheidung, in welcher ich auf euer "Know-how" zählen darf:

Ich möchte mir gerne für den neuen Rechner eine 120 GB SSD zutun, momentan wird einiges in diesem Segment natürlich angeboten, in meiner engeren Auswahl:

Platz 1: 
*Corsair Force GT 120GB, SATA-3, 2.5 Zoll*

Platz 2:
*OCZ SSD Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB, SATA-3, 2.5 Zoll*


Platz 3:
*Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 Zoll, SATA-3*


Mir ist der Preis absolut egal - Was für mich der entscheidende Faktor wäre, ist die Leistung.

Wie sieht den das Verhältnis der obigen 3 im Punkto reiner Leistung aus? 

Bedanke mich für euren Rat im Voraus!

Grüsse


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Alle drei von dir gennanten SSD's sind im Prinzip gut. Egal was jetzt die Hersteller für Angaben machen im Alltag wirst du zwischen den dreien keinen Unterschied merken!
Weshalb ich an deiner Stelle zur Crucial m4 greifen würde da das P/L Verhältnis eigentlich am besten ist.


----------



## roheed (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Was mich auch interessieren würde was bei einer SSD limitiert? Ich meine  Arbeitsspeicher haben zur SSD bis auf Bauform, Anwendungsgebiet und  Controller keinen Unterschied aber man sieht was mit Flash Speichern  möglich wäre. Lieg ich richtig das der Controller limitiert?



was eine ssd limitiert?! In erster Linie mal einfach die Flashzellen ansich! du kannst arbeitsspeicher nicht mit Flashzellen vergleichen. das prinzip ist unterschiedlich. die ssd erreichen nur eine so hohe geschwindigkeit weil man sehr sehr viele zellen parallel ansteuert. die einzelne zelle schaft nur paar mb/s


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann ich mich nur anschliesen! Du sagst ja dass der Preis egal sei und nur die Leistung zählt. Warum setzt du dann noch auf ein SATA SSD?

Da du uns leider nicht sagst welche Leistung wofür, kann ich dir auch nur raten diese "High Performance" Varianten zu meiden. Die sind den Aufpreis einfach nicht wert!


----------



## Cienciano (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe mal ein Benchmark meiner C300 gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir erscheint der 4K-Wert etwas gar niedrig. Was meint Ihr?

Soll ich mal den Intel RST Treiber ausprobieren?

Win 7
SATA3
Chipsatz Sandy Bridge
Southbridge HM67


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jop. der rst ist meist besser bei intel plattformen.
was fürn board hast du?


----------



## Cienciano (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ein proprietäres Dell-Board (Notebook).

Ich werde heute Abend mal den Intel Treiber laden. Kann ich den einfach über den MS-Treiber bügeln?


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop, einfach drüber bügeln.


----------



## Cienciano (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So, der Benchmark hat sich mit dem Intel-Treiber etwas verbessert (links mit Intel-, rechts mit MS-Treiber):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop genau bringt etwas mehr der Intel Treiber, außer bei AMD irgendwie bekommen die das immer noch nicht hin einen besseren Treiber als den alten msahci zu programmieren.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wie heiß nochmal ders tromsparmodus vonna ssd`? LPU oder sowas?


----------



## who (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey
ich möchte mir gerne auch eine SSD kaufen, nur die große Frage welche.
Sind diese noch aktuell, gibt es schon schnellere zu einem ähnlichen Preis?
Corsair Force GT 120GB
OCZ SSD Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
Intel SSD 320 120GB
Möchte maximal 250 Euro ausgeben und die SSD sollte 120-128 GB haben.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Crucial m4 oder C300.

was fürn board hast du?


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> wie heiß nochmal ders tromsparmodus vonna ssd`? LPU oder sowas?



LPM = Link Power Management


----------



## who (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey
bin gerade nicht zu Hause, aber ich habe ein Lenovo Thinkpad W510 Laptop
Motherboard liefere ich noch nach

wieso aber die die OCX, in Tests schneidet sie geringfügig besser ab


aja, falls es eine Rolle spielt, ich verwende Linux 
lg


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juli 2011)

Du sagst es ja schon selbst: "In Tests" und "geringfügig". Das ist den Aufpreis eigentlich nicht Wert. Wobei der Preis der V3 wieder etwas gesunken ist und der Unterschied nicht mehr ganz so groß.
Da fällt mir ein: ist das Problem mit den SF-Controllern gelöst?


----------



## thom_cat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bin auch mal wieder da 



> Da fällt mir ein: ist das Problem mit den SF-Controllern gelöst?



wohl noch nicht endgültig.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> “In Test“ und “geringfügig“


 
was genau willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## hwk (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> was genau willst du uns damit sagen?


 
Sollte wohl irgendeine Art quote sein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> bin auch mal wieder da
> 
> 
> 
> wohl noch nicht endgültig.


 
Öhm eigentlich schon, die Probleme scheinen bei Corsair und OCZ behoben.


----------



## -Riddick- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So ihr lieben, ich will mich nun auch nochmal hier melden, ich möchte mein System mit einer SSD ausrüsten, hab eben erst alle Teile bestellt.

Um nur sicherheitshalber auch hier nochmal gefragt zu heben, welche SSD würdet ihr für mein System empfehlen ?

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4571/13376704.jpg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist natürlich die Frage für was? Willst du auch Spiele drauf machen? Im Prinzip würd ich immer eine mit 120/128 MB empfehlen das reich für die meisten völlig aus.
In dem Fall und um auf nummer sicher zu gehen die Crucial C300/m4 mit 128MB ist auch P/L mäßig momentan am besten.


----------



## -Riddick- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achso vergessen, soll das OS und ein, zwei Spiele drauf, dachte auch an 128GB.

Dumme Frage, partitioniere ich eine SSD für OS und Spiele am besten ???


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> was genau willst du uns damit sagen?


Habs angepasst. Die "" vom Handy mag das Forum wohl nicht, warum auch immer...



-Riddick- schrieb:


> Achso vergessen, soll das OS und ein, zwei Spiele drauf, dachte auch an 128GB.
> 
> Dumme Frage, partitioniere ich eine SSD für OS und Spiele am besten ???


Du legst die Windows 7 DVD, oder noch besser den Win7 USB Stick ein und wählst das SSD als Festplatte aus. Ca. 15 Minuten später freust du dich über das neue Erlebnis.

Ne mal ernsthaft: Was willst du denn da groß partitionieren?


----------



## -Riddick- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na C: für OS und D: für Spiele ?! Hät ich jetzt so gesagt ...


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wer macht denn sowas noch? Ich weiß doch vorher nicht wie viel Platz ich für's OS, Programme oder Spiele brauche. Zudem variiert das ja ständig. Meine Festplatten haben höchstens noch eine Partition. Am besten weniger. Fünf Platten im PC, aber nur eine Partition: Hoch lebe das RAID


----------



## hwk (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich die Frage für was? Willst du auch Spiele drauf machen? Im Prinzip würd ich immer eine mit 120/128* GB* empfehlen das reich für die meisten völlig aus.
> In dem Fall und um auf nummer sicher zu gehen die Crucial C300/m4 mit 128*GB *ist auch P/L mäßig momentan am besten.


 
...fyp


----------



## -Riddick- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also meine HDD´s hatte ich so partitioniert, nur da handelt es sich auch um riesen Speichermengen da war c(OS) allein 200GB gross ...


----------



## thom_cat (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Öhm eigentlich schon, die Probleme scheinen bei Corsair und OCZ behoben.


 
du sagst es, es scheint so.
man liest aber immernoch zu viel von problemen.

beseitigt ist für mich was anderes.


----------



## -Riddick- (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So ich hab nun auch meine SSD. Crucial M4 128GB 

Ich wollte fragen wie ich am besten nun vorgehe bevor ich am Wochende meinen neuen PC zusammen baue und Win 7 insalliere. Hab sie mit CrystalDiskInfo ausgelesen und Firmware scheint aktuell 0002 zu sein ansonsten kann ich ja nix weiter machen vorher oder ?


----------



## dj*viper (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kannst nur nach der installation die einstellungen und optimierungen vornehmen. vorher kannst ja eh nix machen, ausser der fw, aber die hast du ja schon drauf


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juli 2011)

Naja er kann sicherstellen, dass er den richtigen SATA-Port verwendet (SATA 6Gb/s falls verfügbar - auf jeden Fall den im Chipsatz integrierten) und AHCI aktiviert ist. Zudem würde ich mir einen Windows USB Install Stick erstellen, falls nicht schon vorhanden.

Abgesehen davon kannst du aber wirklich nichts vor der Installation machen. Hinterher auch nicht mehr wirklich viel. Diese ganzen Pseudo-Tweaks sind in meinen Augen unnötig und eher  Verschlimmbesserungen.


----------



## -Riddick- (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich werd mal Google´n wie ich mir so nen WIN Istall Stick erstelle ...

Danke


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Brauchste nicht googlen, gibt ein Tool von Microsoft dafür: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool


----------



## -Riddick- (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok Danke, hatte auch direkt ne Anleitung gefunden ...


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hui kann man damit so nen bootable usb stick erstellen und dann jedes windows installieren, oder geht das nur mit win7?
brauche das nämlich für XP, weil mein brenner tuts atm irgendwie nicht. der sagt immer, dass kein rohling im laufwerk ist.

edit:
habs gerade mit der win7 iso und der xp iso getestet. geht beides net. "not a valid iso file"
miscrosoft programmiert echt nur schrott


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also bei mir gehts ohne Problem mit win7. Mach ich eigentlich immer mit dem Tool! Mit was für ein Programm hast du die ISO erstellt?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kein plan, weis ich net mehr.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ging es auch mit XP. Muss halt nur die original Disk sein. Sobald du die mit nLite oder ähnlichem anpackst mag er die nicht mehr.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juli 2011)

Welchen Vorteil soll das mit sich bringen, von nem USB Stick anstatt von der DVD installieren?


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

geht wesentlich schneller!!

nur fix die iso mittels des microsoft tools (link weiter oben) auf den stick packen (weiß gar nicht, aber ich glaube es muss fat32 formatierung vorliegen) und dann im bios bootreihenfolge anpassen.. auch die installation läuft schneller ab, als von cd/dvd..

habe ich neulich erst gemacht und kann es nur weiter empfehlen!!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juli 2011)

Naja, aber ich habe auf meine DVD mittels Seven Lite gleich das SP1 mit reingepackt und da das mit dem USB Stick nicht funktionieren soll und ich daher nachträglich noch das SP1 installieren müsste, halte ich in meinem Fall die DVD Installation für sinnvoller und exakt 15 Minuten sind echt nicht die Welt.
Macht wohl nur bei aktuellen Win7 DVD Versionen Sinn.


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also ich habe mir neulich win 7 ultimate 64bit version mittels ubs installiert und es waren wenn überhaupt 15 minuten..

auf einem anderen rechner habe ich win7 ultimate 32bit mittels dvd installiert und das hat fast eine halbe stunde gedauert.. warum auch immer..

nur mal zum vergleich.. 

aber kamikaze-kaki du hast recht servicepack habe ich jeweils nachträglich noch installiert.. aber das geschieht ja nebenbei..


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich installiere mit meiner Seven Lite DVD-Verision incl. SP1 x64 exakt 15 Minuten bis zum ersten jungfräulichen Desktop. 
Mehrmals beobachtet, da ich Win7 ja häufiger neu aufsetzen muss.


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

naja ich meine bei 15 minuten ist es ja auch wurst, ob via stick oder dvd, oder??


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sehe ich genauso!
Schnelles und lautes LG DVD-Laufwerk + SSD FTW !


----------



## Dirksen (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Muss ich meine SSd patizipieren, oder aknn ich auch alles in ordnern sortieren?


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Bei mir ging es auch mit XP. Muss halt nur die original Disk sein. Sobald du die mit nLite oder ähnlichem anpackst mag er die nicht mehr.


 
waren beides images von meinen originalen.



> Muss ich meine SSd patizipieren, oder aknn ich auch alles in ordnern sortieren?


 
Wenn du deine SSD patizipieren willst, sollteste das beim ersten mal schon richtig machen, denn das geht nur einmal   
das was du meinst ist partitionieren und das brauchste eigl net machen, da du auf der ssd ja meistens eh nur das OS druf hast.

@kaki
willkommen zurück. wie war der urlaub?
weis ja net wie oft du win neu installierst, aber ich versuche gerade verzweifelt meine selbsterstellten Bench OS auf nen usb stick zu schustern, weil mein brenner sich weigert auch nur irgendeinen rohling zu erkennen.
mal davon abgesehen: installation von usb 3.0 stick auf eine der schnellsten ssds des marktes =


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Dirksen schrieb:


> Muss ich meine SSd patizipieren, oder aknn ich auch alles in ordnern sortieren?


Patizipieren? 
Kling cool ! 
Du meinst partitionieren?
Nein, brauchst du nicht und empfehle ich auch nicht.
Wichtige Daten sollten eh immer auf einer anderen HDD oder DVD/CD gesichert werden. 



> willkommen zurück. wie war der urlaub?


Was du so weißt... 
Kurz, aber erholsam. In 2 Wochen kommt dann der große Urlaub. 



> mal davon abgesehen: installation von usb 3.0 stick auf eine der schnellsten ssds des marktes


Habe noch kein USB 3.0 
Bin natürlich von klassischem USB 2.0 ausgegangen, kann mir das mit 3.0 aber gut vorstellen.
Wie lange dauert die Installation da etwa?


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wer sichert denn daten auf ner DVD geschweige denn CD... 

"jow kann dienstag nciht mitraiden, ich will an wochenende win neu drauf machen und muss vorher meine 25GB backup auf ne CD brennen"

WTF?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wer sichert denn daten auf ner DVD geschweige denn CD...


Glaub mir solche Leute gibt's noch....

...ooooh Gott hilfe, jetzt muss ich ne Party schmeißen......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juergen28 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin moin

Was mit einem USB-Stick funktioniert, sollte doch auch mit einer USB-Festplatte klappen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Klar dürfte kein Problem sein.

Zudem ist es ja auch nicht allzu schwer sich ohne das Tool ein bootfähigen USB Stick zu erstellen. Das sollte jeder dressierte Affe schaffen (ohne jetzt jemanden zu nahe zu treten...)!


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Glaub mir solche Leute gibt's noch....
> 
> ...ooooh Gott hilfe, jetzt muss ich ne Party schmeißen......
> 
> ...



 zum ersten tausender!
Party wäre super. war schon lang net mehr in berlin 
das "dante" wäre ne möglichkeit 

old inzperta hat auch shcon nen gz-fread aufgemacht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo auch von mir alles gute zum 1k Post für unsere einzige "Benchmaus"!

So hier für alle die zu viel Geld haben die neue RevoDrive 3 ist raus, HABEN WILL!

OCZ RevoDrive 3 - Neue SSDs für PCI-Express vorgestellt - ssd, ocz


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja kaum zu glauben ...aber er lebt (noch) ...

<---

wieder mal ein screen zum thema "welche SSD soll ich mir nur kaufen"

http://images.idgentertainment.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/2237206/600x.jpg

Richtig! Ist egal im alltag 

quelle: Intel SSD 510 120 GByte im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das RevoDrive 3 (X2) habe ich auch gerade gesehen


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja wow, eine ssd die man in einer sekunde auslesen kann...nur noch schneller ist dein konto leer wenn man die 2.500 € auf den tisch legen muß


----------



## juergen28 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Klar dürfte kein Problem sein.
> 
> Zudem ist es ja auch nicht allzu schwer sich ohne das Tool ein bootfähigen USB Stick zu erstellen. Das sollte jeder dressierte Affe schaffen (ohne jetzt jemanden zu nahe zu treten...)!


 
Das aufrecht Gehen hab ich in jungen Jahren schon gelernt!!! 

Danke für den Tip das ich auch Von einer USB-Festplatte mein OS installieren kann.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Solltest halt nur extra eine Partition (mit 4GB) dafür erstellen, sonst wirst du jedes mal deine komplette Festplatte formatieren müssen


----------



## neo3 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht googlen, gibt ein Tool von Microsoft dafür: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool


 
Gibt's noch ähnliche Tools? Bei mir wird der Vorgang immer mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen :< (Hab's als Admin gestartet...)

*edit* Hab's vor lauter Aufregung über meine M4 ganz vergessen... bei meinem tollen Adata-Stick war ja nen Programm dafür dabei 

*edit2* Das Programm ist doch Müll... Integer-Konvertierungs- und Array-Out-Of-Bounds-Errors... na supi, da schreib ich mir ja bald selbst schneller ein Programm, als eines zu finden, das auch läuft ^^


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja gibts. such mal nach "WinSetupfromUSB"

# 5000


----------



## neo3 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ja gibts. such mal nach "WinSetupfromUSB"


 
Danke! Ich hab's aber auch selbst hinbekommen... einfach mit diskpart.exe und winrar ^^



Vaykir schrieb:


> # 5000



Gratz... gibt ja nur wenige hier im Thread, die die Ehre verdient hätten


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Danke! Ich hab's aber auch selbst hinbekommen... einfach mit diskpart.exe und winrar ^^



wie das?


PS: hab auch den 3000er und 4000er


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wie das?
> 
> 
> PS: hab auch den 3000er und 4000er


 
Nur ein Schelm der da an Zufall denkt, hehe.


----------



## -Riddick- (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht googlen, gibt ein Tool von Microsoft dafür: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool


 Hab ich mir erstellt, lief alles ohne Fehlermeldung nur als ich eben Win 7 vom Stck installieren wollte fehlten ihm Treiber ?


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wie das?


OMG Vaykir, das hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet. Ab in die Ecke mit dir und denk darüber nach, was du falsch gemacht hat 

So geht das:

C:\> diskpart
list disk
select disk X (X = 0,1,...,n Was auch immer dein USB Stick ist)
clean
create partition primary
select partition 1
active
format fs=FAT32 label="WIN7" quick
assign letter=W (Beliebig wählbar)
exit

Dann einfach mit xcopy alle Daten der DVD auf den USB Stick kopieren.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

alter^^ schon wieder hat Vaykir nen tausender gelandet im thread ^^ 

Glückwunsch Kollege auf den 6000 post.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Gratz... gibt ja nur wenige hier im Thread, die die Ehre verdient hätten


hey ich hab 1280 Beiträge hier im thread gepostet...glaubst ich hät schon mal nen tausender vollgemacht ?  nene glaub vakir hockt auf der lauer um den tausender ja nicht zu verpassen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach schön zu sehen das ich immer noch zu den "Phantastischen vier" gehöre!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich will eine SSD für mein Smart Fone, das würde bestimmt ganz schön was bringen. Ich meine eine 64GB Karte ist ja auch auf dem Preislevel wie eine SSD.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hrhr... smartphone ist erstmal auf eis gelegt bei mir 

brauche nen leistungsstarken laptop fürs studium und der kostet ca 1500 euronalen.... natürlich mit ssd.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

du, der ruhemodus macht ne ssd im laptop fast unnötig^^hab selbst mit ner hdd ne bootzeit unter 30s


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Braucht man eigentlich ein Sata 6Gb/s Kabel, für eine Sata 6Gb/s SSD? (Natürlich auch an einem Sata 6GB/s Port am Mainboard angeschlossen)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jain, müsste auch mit eine SATAII Kabel gehen sind im Prinzip gleich!


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Braucht man eigentlich ein Sata 6Gb/s Kabel, für eine Sata 6Gb/s SSD? (Natürlich auch an einem Sata 6GB/s Port am Mainboard angeschlossen)


 
ein was? wer hat dir das denn erzählt?^^
das steht nur auf den dinger drauf, damit du weist, was du dran angeschlossen hast. evtl ist noch die abschirmung etwas besser aber beibenchwerten oder der leistung wirst du absolut nix merken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja habe mich sehr kompliziert ausgedrückt.  Gibt es unterschiede zwischen einem SataII Kabel und einem Sata6 Kabel? (Die restliche Hardware ist Sata6)


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nein aus mechanischer sieht nicht. die abschirmung könnte etwas besser sein


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Als ich das erste mal vor ca. 3 Monaten von SATA 6Gb/s Kabel gehört habe, dachte ich auch: "Nice da zocken sie die Idioten im MM wieder schön mit ab!" Aber scheinbar gibt's die wirklich offiziell und kosten auch nicht wirklich mehr als SATA 3Gb/s Käbel. Wenn du gerade eh welche neukaufen musst, dann solltest du diese nehmen. Was der Unterschied dieser Käbel (außer dem Namen) ist, konnte mir bisher auch noch niemand wirklich erklären und ich habe auch selbst nicht allzu viel dazu gefunden. Wahrscheinlich wirklich einfach nur eine bessere Abschirmung und dadurch leicht bessere Leistung bei Verwendung von SATA 6Gb/s Geräten. Bei den neueren Mainboards liegen eh nur noch SATA 6Gb/s Käbel bei.



roheed schrieb:


> nein aus mechanischer sieht nicht. die abschirmung  könnte etwas besser sein


Zudem ist der SATA-Standard  abwärtskombatibel, wie soll das sonst auch anders sein, außer mit  gleichen Käbeln/Anschlüssen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hrhr... smartphone ist erstmal auf eis gelegt bei mir
> 
> brauche nen leistungsstarken laptop fürs studium und der kostet ca 1500 euronalen.... natürlich mit ssd.



Wenn du offen bist für Vorschläge könnte ich dir den Schenke empfehlen für die Kohle echt genial Technik:

Produktdetail Notebook 43,9cm (17,3") XMG P701-3UW PRO Gaming Notebook (XMG P701-3UW) Planet4one GmbH


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke für alle Antworten. Ich werde mal einen kleinen Vergleichstest machen, um zu sehen, ob die Sata6 Kabel nur ein Marketinggag sind.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist ein Gaminglaptop! Er sucht was für's Studium. Glaube nicht, dass er den ganzen Tag Lust hat mehr als 4kg (mit Akku und Ladekabel, denn der Akku ist ja in 0,nix leergesaugt) mit sicher herumzuschleppen.

Ich würde eher ein Subnotebook oder eine 13,3"/14" Office-Notebook empfehlen (je nach Geldbeutel). Habe ich auch so gemacht. Da kommt dann auch erst gar nicht auf dumme Gedanken (Zocken), wenn man in der Uni ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ein Kumpel von mir Studiert an der Uni in Bonn Poletik und der ist immer noch ein großer Zocker aber man kann bei Schenker auch selber zusammen stellen:

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P501 PRO - ROCCAT Extreme Black Edition 39,6cm (15.6")


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ein Kumpel von mir Studiert an der Uni in Bonn Poletik und der ist immer noch ein großer Zocker aber man kann bei Schenker auch selber zusammen stellen:
> 
> mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P501 PRO - ROCCAT Extreme Black Edition 39,6cm (15.6")


 
ist genau das notebook was ich mir ausgesucht habe. gott sei dank aknn man 30% davon später von der steuer absetzten!

ich brauche das btw nicht zum zockern, sondenr zum konstruieren (maschinenbau).


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich werd zwar nie verstehen können, wie man täglich so ein Monster mit sich herumschleppen kann, auch wenn man CAD macht. Mir sind oft schon meine 2kg zu viel. Aber gut musst ja du und nicht ich damit glücklich werden


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

als konstrukteur musste min 17 zoll haben und son paar kilo sollten mich net abschrecken, war ja beim bund


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also für ein paar Groschen mehr bekommst du schon ein 18 Zöller mit GTX460 SLI, hehe:


mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks

keine Ahnung warum der Linke net geht aber hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ubs kleiner Fehler beim Ram sind nur 2GB aber egal ich denke du weißt was ich meiner, hehe!


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ne sli will ich net und 18" sind dann schon etwas sehr viel. das sind muss ja auch noch tragbar sein. am wichtigstens ist NON_Glare display.


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> am wichtigstens ist NON_Glare display.


 Sehr vernünftig!


----------



## k.meier (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich werd morgen meine SSD einbauen, sofern ich Zeit habe. Jetzt habe ich mir sagen lassen, alles abklemmen nur die SSD und so weiter... Meine Frage dazu: Ich hab ne FEstplatte auf der derzeit, C D E F drauf sind. Wenn ich die dann dran hänge, und von der SSD kann ich von der Festplatte ja nicht mehr booten. Das heisst ich kann auf C nicht mehr zugreifen, dem Rest aber schon oder?(Bin grad dabei die Daten zu sichern). Reicht es wenn ich nur C sichere oder muss ich alles runter holen und die Platte neu formatieren. (Es kommen noch weitere Festplatten hinzu)

lg
k.meier

Muss ich das Zeug von Steam auch alles downloaden wieder(hab alles auf C: derzeit, oder gibts ne Möglichkeit das Zeug zu sichern?).


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Juli 2011)

Reicht wenn du die Daten auf C:\ sicherst und dann formatierst bzw. Die Partition löschst und eine andere damit erweiterst.
Die Spiele von Steam kannst du ganz einfach sichern insofern du eine Platte übrig hast oder einer deiner anderen Partitionen nutzen willst.
In der Bibliothek von Steam einfach ein Rechsklick auf das bereits installierte Spiel und auf Spieledaten sichern klicken, der Rest dann selbsterklärend. 
Hilft dir das weiter?

Mal eine Frage meinerseits.
Könnte eine Intel Mobile CPU wie der P6100 mit realen 2x2,0 GHz eine SSD ausreichend "befeuern" oder wäre das rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du musst gar nix machen!

Die Partitionsbuchstaben werden von dem Windows Betriebssystem verwaltet, dass gerade gebootet ist. "C" verweist dabei immer auf das aktuelle Betriebssystem, die anderen Buchstaben sind relativ willkürlich - meist dem Alphabet aufsteigend - gewählt und dienen nur der leichteren Identifikation. D:\ schreibt sich leichter als die jeweilige Adresse im Register 
So kann es auch sein, wenn du mehrere Betriebssysteme hast, dass Windows7(1) die Partition "C" nennt. Wenn du aber Windows7(2) bootest, findest du dort diese Partition unter "D:\" und umgekehrt.

Sprich wenn du dein OS nun auf das SSD packst (damit die ja dann C:\ hat) und du *hinterher* deine alte HDD wieder anschließt werden die Verweise einfach von OS umgesetzt. Auf dem alten "C" (was nun wohl "D", "E", oder sonstwie heißt) wirst du auch noch deinen Windows Ordner finden. Wenn du das alte OS nicht mehr brauchst kannst du die Partition natürlich auch löschen, jedoch ist das erstmal nicht nötig. Kann zu Backupzwecken vielleicht noch dienlich sein 

PS: Wichtig allerdings, dass während des Windows-Installs nur das SSD angeschlossen ist (SATA-Kabel von der HDD ziehen reicht), sonst wird der "alte" Bootmanager der HDD evtl. überschrieben / unbrauchbar gemacht. Daten gehen dadurch eigentlich nicht verloren, nur wirst du erst einmal nicht mehr von der HDD booten können (ließe sich aber mit einer Recovery DVD / Win7-DVD wiederherstellen).


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage meinerseits.
> Könnte eine Intel Mobile CPU wie der P6100 mit realen 2x2,0 GHz eine SSD ausreichend "befeuern" oder wäre das rausgeschmissenes Geld?


 Wunder darfst du keine erwarten, aber zunächst profitiert jeder PC von einem SSD. Ich selbst habe testweise in meinem alten Laptop (Turion X2 Ultra - der noch mal ein bisschen langsamer / ungefähr gleichschnell wie der P6100 sein dürfte) meine V2 verbaut und war von der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit echt positiv überrascht. Windowsboot angenehem zügig. Programme starten sofort, anstatt den Laptop 20 Sekunden in einen "Lähmschlaf" zu legen. Wenn du vorhast den Laptop noch etwas zu behalten, dir die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit aber langsam auf den Sack geht, dann wäre das eine, nennen wir es "lebensverlängernde Maßnahme" 

Wenn mein Turion X2 nicht so heiß und damit laut gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich gar keinen neuen Laptop gekauft


----------



## k.meier (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

super danke dir ich werd trotzdem die Daten von C sichern, sicher is sicher

lg


----------



## roheed (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

na schau an...es gibt auch mal schlechte Schlagzeilen zur Intel 320 SSD zu berichten^^

Intel bestätigt "8-MByte-Bug" in SSDs der 320er Serie


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



k.meier schrieb:


> super danke dir ich werd trotzdem die Daten von C sichern, sicher is sicher
> 
> lg


Klar kann nie schaden. Soll ja auch Leute geben, die gelegentliche Backups, auch ganz ohne triftigen Grund durchführen 



roheed schrieb:


> na schau an...es gibt auch mal schlechte Schlagzeilen zur Intel 320 SSD zu berichten^^
> 
> Intel  bestätigt "8-MByte-Bug" in SSDs der 320er Serie


 Oha damit die nächste auf meiner Ausschussliste. So langsam füllt die sich 
Aber von Intel hätte ich sowas nicht erwartet. Kann mir gut vorstellen,  dass das ein Problem mit dem Rückschreiben des Caches ist. Bei der 320er  gibt es ja so eine Datensicherung bei Stromausfall. Haben doch sogar  nen extra Kondensator drauf, oder verwechsel ich das gerade mit einem  Serverdrive?


----------



## roheed (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh, da erinnerst mich aber an was....  thx^^


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hast du kein Autobackup? Wirklich Leichtsinnig! Seit der V3 geht bei mir nichts mehr ohne


----------



## roheed (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nein ich habe gerne alles unter "kontrolle" und mache deshalb mein backup manuell...hmm würde sagen im abstand von vier wochen. das reicht mir. soviel ändert sich idr auf meiner ssd nicht mehr. zu meinen aktiven schulzeiten hatte ich die wichtigen sachen natürlich auf mehrere!!! medien verteilt. 

Hab zwar die letzten 14 jahre glaub noch nie nen wirklich nennenswerten ausfall aber am backup sollte man denoch als aller letztes sparen!!!! Aber diese einsicht kriegt man sicher erst im alter, früher hab ich mir auch nicht wirklich gedanken drum gemacht. wird schon schief gehen methode^^


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei mir nun wöchentlich ein Backup meiner PC's auf den Server (nur Delta). Monatlich ein Fullbackup. Der Server wiederum wird täglich gesichert. Wichtige Dokumente liegen im Onlinespeicher, bei einem Hoster, der hoffentlich nicht gehackt wird *aufHolzKlopf*


----------



## roheed (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

alter schwede^^ da fällt mir nur ein spruch ein...

du gehst gerne auf nummer sicher, sicher? es kommt natürlich immer drauf an wie sensibel die daten sind. ich find halt immer nur, man sollte nicht in Paranoia verfallen. hdd verecken relativ selten (zumindest meine erfahrung) und bei den ssd da neue technik sollte man etwas vorsichtiger sein. mit den hdd hab ich halbjährlich ein backup durchgeführt  obwohl ich eigentlich alles andere als ein leichtsinniger mensch bin aber ich fühlte mich immer schon recht sicher was das thema angeht. nugut, kann auch leicht reden wenn mir noch keine einzige hdd ausgefallen ist  glaub dafür wurden sich auch in viel zu kurzen intervallen ausgetauscht


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ihr macht Backups? feiglinge 
wüsste nicht, dass ich mal in 12 jahren pc gurkerei mal nen backup gemacht habe.
das einzige was ich immer sicher sind meine spielstände vor einer win neuinstallation. keine lust jedes mal von vorne anzufangen 

PS: so muss weiter dragon ball z gucken. hab am wochenende 67 folgen geguckt. einfach nur cool. diese serie holt einen immer wieder ein, egal wie alt man ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich hab in meiner seit 1984 andauernde Computerei noch nie eine Datensicherung gemacht und mir ist auch noch nie ne Platte hobs gegangen.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich immer recht neue Hardware haben mindestens noch 2-3 Jahren wird sie ausgetauscht!
So jetzt schau ich erste mal die neuen Folgen von V auf Pro7, tschau!


----------



## roheed (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe und dann hast einmal ne ssd und schon verreckt diese @ hulk 

wie man sieht vergisst man negatives gerne^^vlt errinner ich/wir mich auch nur nicht mehr das mir mal was verreckt ist°!!!! moment, die allererste HDD die ich hatte hab ich geschrottet, lol. jetzt kommts raus. es war der erste PC meiner sister. da hab ich wohl DOS und oder Windows 3.1 geschrottet. auf jeden fall konnte ich nicht zocken  und was für eine dumme idee kommt man als kind?! ja die kiste so lange ein und ausmachen (auch schnell hinter einander) und dann wird der pc schon irgendwann wieder gehen  komsich...hat nicht geklappt ^^

ja das ende der geschichte, es mußte doch der PC experte her und das teil richten. er meinte nur, die hdd ist verreckt, um genau zu sein genau hier...kommt wenn man sie zu oft ein und ausmacht  ich weiß aber nicht mehr ob ich zu der dummheit gestanden bin^^ Also was lernen wir daraus? wenn windows nicht mehr tut, bringt es nichts den pc 1000 mal hintereinander ein und auszumachen^^

muß selber lachen wenn ich grad dran zurück denke. so sachen vergisst man wohl sein ganzen leben nicht ^^


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab in meiner seit 1984 andauernde Computerei noch nie eine Datensicherung gemacht und mir ist auch noch nie ne Platte hobs gegangen.
> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich immer recht neue Hardware haben mindestens noch 2-3 Jahren wird sie ausgetauscht!
> So jetzt schau ich erste mal die neuen Folgen von V auf Pro7, tschau!



Datensicherung hätte dir nichts genutzt, wir haben mit direkten Richten und voll Power der Radarstation die Festplatten geleert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed das hab ich tatsächlich vergessen aber das war damals die System Platte und keine relevanten Daten drauf!
Ich hab als Kind ähnliche Dummheiten gemacht, ich sag nur spiele NIEMALS am offenen und laufendem PC mit einem Schraubenzier rum denn dann kann...................

ps. hab gerade mein Samsung Wave als Mobilen Zugangspunkt eingerichtet und Surfe mit dem PC drüber, man glaubt net wie schnelle ein 1500mA Akku in die Knie gehen kann!

ps2. Vaykir SLI auf dem Läppi rockt!


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ps2. Vaykir SLI auf dem Läppi rockt!



wuh...nix da! das ding soll länger als 1 stunde ohne netzanschluss auskommen 
außerdem, wenn dann nur SLI mit gtx 580M.
is ja wohl klar oder?^^




> So jetzt schau ich erste mal die neuen Folgen von V auf Pro7, tschau!



ich zieh mir gerade folge 74 von dragon ball z rein 
gucke allerdings erst seit samstag.... hehe (und ja, ich bin bei folge 1 angefangen).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dragonball Z hab ich mir vor Jahren schon alle rein gezogen, gibts auch noch ein Kinofilm zu und auch noch Dragonboll GT also noch viel Spaß, hehe!


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jaja ich guck die serie auch bestimmt schon zum 5ten mal jetzt.
und gt kenne ich auch halb auswendig. aber is einfach


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

servus. ich habe mal ne frage. kann nicht erfahrung sprechen, sondern nur aus logik.^^ ich möchte mir bald ne 60 gb ssd kaufen und dafür eine 32 gb ssd als HDD puffer (Z68).

die 60 gb version sollte die hier sein:
Corsair Force Series 3 F60

ich weiß, dass es probleme mitm neuen sandforce controller gab. aber da kam ja gestern nen test, dass die probleme anscheinend behoben seien. und ich will auch nur eine 60gb version. braucht mir gar nicht zur C300 oder m4 raten.^^ die sind zwar verlockend, aber ich brauche keine 120 gb für die ssd. die 60 gb reichen für die programme und windows. und die puffer ssd soll recht billig sein, weil die dann die spiele puffert und dann relativ viel beschrieben wird. will für schnelleres levelladen keine teure ssd verbraten... auch wenn die trotzdem recht lange halten würden, aber so will ich es eben. jetzt stelle ich mir nur die frage, welche ssd für das puffern praktisch wäre. wie o.g. soll es eine 32 gb ssd sein. aber rein von der logik her, muss die ja recht schnell schreiben und recht schnell lesen können. wenn die nur schnell liest, und langsam schreibt, dann könnten die daten der games von der ssd zwar schnell geladen werden, aber bis die erst auf die ssd kommen verstreicht doch dann so viel zeit, dass es sich ausgleicht und ich gleich nur mit der hdd laufen könnte.... oder liege ich da falsch? könntet dann ja auch ein paar ssds vorschlagen, die sich eignen würden^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich sags mal so alle heutigne SSD's von der Crucial c300 bis zur intel 510/320.......OCZ Vertex/Agilliti 2/3.......... geben sich von der Geschwindigkeit im Alltag nichts. Nur bei Benchmarks merkst du einen Unterschied oder wenn du dich mit der Stoppuhr vor den PC setzt und die eine dann eine halbe Sekunde schneller läd, nimm was du am billigsten bekommst!


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

um die hauptssd gehts mir auch nicht.^^ aber wenn ich jetzt diese 32 gb ssd als puffer für die festplatte nutze, und die die daten der hdd in ihre eigenen flashzellen speichern muss und dann wieder gelesen werden müssen, dann darf die schreibrate ja nicht zu gering ausfallen oder? leserate und zugriffszeiten werden sowieso von ssds geschlagen, das ist klar, aber bei ner ssd als puffer könnte doch die schreibrate ein flaschenhals sein, oder? als system festplatte kümmert die schreibrate ja relativ wenig, aber als puffer doch schon, oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nur als Info die Probleme der Intel 320 dauern an und sollen angeblich bald durch ein FW Update behoben werden. Dies gelt aber nicht für die 6'er Chipsätze da ist noch keine baldige Lösung in Sicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So mal hier einen Benchmark von meiner Force 120GB in einem vier Jahre alten Notebook Acer Aspire 5530, CPU AMD Turion x2 1900MHz und AMD 780G Chipsatzt. Erstes Bild vom Aspire zweites von meinem Desktop PC, CPU i5 760, intel P55A Chipsatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Weis einer ob ich meine C300 in nen Schenker Notebook bauen kann? (von den abmessungen her)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Müsste eigentlich gehen aber welchen Schenker genau?


----------



## roheed (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So mal hier einen Benchmark von meiner Force 120GB in einem vier Jahre alten Notebook Acer Aspire 5530, CPU AMD Turion x2 1900MHz und AMD 780G Chipsatzt. Erstes Bild vom Aspire zweites von meinem Desktop PC, CPU i5 760, intel P55A Chipsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wie es aussieht ist der Acer unterbau wohl schnell genug um fast die volle leistung einer ssd rauszukitzeln^^ mit meinem kleinen i5-ulv hat ich ja etwas weniger glück da die cpu stark ausbremst. bin gespannt was du zu deiner samsung SSD sagst wenn du sie dir dann besorgt hast


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop die Samsung 470 64GB ist mein, wahrscheinlich schon Morgen, da ein Arbeitskollege sein Gehalt schon hat. Bin bei der Sparkasse die braucht meistens einen Tag länger, die Gauner!!!!


----------



## roheed (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich dürfte am Freitag mein geld kriegen ^^ nur hab ich zZ eh kein hardware bedarf. nächstes update dürfte erst ivy bridge werden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh ist dein Traum TV schon vom Tisch??

ps. lang lebe die HDD Klappe am Notebook!


----------



## roheed (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Oh ist dein Traum TV schon vom Tisch??


kommt auf der Prioritätsliste erst sehr sehr weit weit unten^^



> ps. lang lebe die HDD Klappe am Notebook!


danke das du mich dran erinnerst das lenovo diese gespart hat


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So aus der von mir ursprünglich gewollten Samsung 470 ist ne Crucial m4 64GB für mein altes Lappi geworden!

Mit der m4 ist mein Notebook (Aspire 5530) so schnell wie mein Desktop mit der Force 120GB.
Erstes Bild von der m4 auf meinem Notebook, zweites von der m4 auf meinem PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier im Gegensatz meine Corsair Force 120GB.
Erstes Bild von meinem Notebook zweites von meinem PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:
Die m4 ist in der 64GB Variante fast so schnell auf dem Notebook wie meine Force 120GB auf dem PC. 
Ich denke hätte ich die m4 mit 128GB in meinen Notebook eingebaut hätte ich meine Force wohl auch in den Schreibwerten übertreffen können.
Da mein Acer Aspire 5530 schon fast vier Jahre alt ist, macht es dennoch absolut Sinn auch in ältere Notebooks nocht eine Moderne SSD ein zu bauen.

ps. muss noch hinzufügen das mein PC mit 3800MHz übertaktet war/ist und mein Lappi Stock läuft mit 1900MHz was meine Verwunderung über die guten Werte mich noch mehr in erstaunen versetzt hat.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juli 2011)

Wirklich sehr beeindruckende Werte hulki! 
Und fühlt die m4 sich auch so gut an wie auf deinem Desktop? 
Kannst du noch etwas zu der Akkuleistung deines Lappis sagen?
Vorher lief der beispielsweise nur 1,5 Stunden und nun 2,5 oder so.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das doch sehr gut Hardy!
Kanns ja nicht oft genug sagen: aber SSDs rocken!


----------



## roheed (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja sieht soweit nice aus auf dem papier...warum hast dir jetzt doch eine M4 gekauft und nicht die Samsung? Hast du nen unterschied zwischen Force und M4 im Desktop ausmachen können?


----------



## roheed (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Vorher lief der beispielsweise nur 1,5 Stunden und nun 2,5 oder so.



das teil hat er gebraucht gekauft und ist vier jahre alt^^ Glaub da gibts nur noch den unterschied von 5min akku oder mit ssd 7 minuten^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juli 2011)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> das teil hat er gebraucht gekauft und ist vier jahre alt^^ Glaub da gibts nur noch den unterschied von 5min akku oder mit ssd 7 minuten^^



Haha, na ich warte trotzdem mal seine Antwort ab. 
Meiner neuer kleiner Acer TM hält derzeit 5-6 Stunden incl. WLAN, wäre aber sehr neugierig was noch so drin wäre, wenn ich eine SSD verbauen würde. 
Finde der Akku ist ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium, zumindest in meinem Fall.


----------



## roheed (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo das mit dem akku wäre für mich atm auch der einzigste grund meinem kleinem Lenovo u160 eine SSD zu spendieren. Die reine "ssd-leistung" konnte mich leider nicht voll überzeugen. hab das teil seither eh immer nur im ruhemodus. durch den enorm hohen seq. read anteil beim ruhemodus-booten fällt die schwache hdd nicht weiter auf und windows ist bereits nach 20s bereit zum surfen...das macht eine ssd auch kaum besser^^ ganz zu schweigen das man fürs reine surfen keine ssd braucht. mein lenovo hält leider nur knapp 4h. wenn ich dann auch noch videos schau ist nach 2 stunden schluß. dafür ist es halt super kompakt und wiegt fast nichts (1.5kg)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Kaki: Jo ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, würd mal sagen so zwischen 40-60 Minuten aber die Akkuleistung wird wohl kaum steigen da ich vorher eine Samsung HM320II 2.5 Zoll eingebaut hatte und die hat einen Maximalverbrauch von 2.5 Watt weniger hat die Crucial leider auch nicht.
Die Samsung 470 ist da bei weitem effizienter mit ca. 1.5 Watt aber leider ist sie bei den Schreib und Lesewerten nicht so der Kracher.

Geschwindigkeitmäßig merke ich jetzt keine Unterschied mehr zwischen PC und Notebook eher im Gegenteil aber das kommt daher das, das win7 auf dem Lappi ja noch ganz frisch und sauber ist!
Habs ja schon in mein Fazit geschrieben mit einer SSD lässt sich jeder PC/Notebook egal wie alt aufmotzen, das gillt nach wie vor, das schafft man mit keiner CPU oder Ram Aufrüstung!


----------



## roheed (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja aber ich wollte ja wissen ob du im desktop nen unterschied zwischen den zwei ssd gemerkt hast ^^



> Habs ja schon in mein Fazit geschrieben mit einer SSD lässt sich jeder  PC/Notebook egal wie alt aufmotzen, das gillt nach wie vor, das schafft  man mit keiner CPU oder Ram Aufrüstung!


das predigen wir ja mittlerweile schon mehr als ein jahr^^ nur hats immer noch nicht jeder mitbekommen 

für die technikfreaks unter euch...schaut euch mal "batterybar" an. echt genial das teil. zeigt den verbrauch des Laptops an. nice zu sehen. mein lenovo verbracht im idle 10 watt und geht bei Youtube auf 20 watt hoch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed das ist ganz schwer zu sagen also..................gefühlt hab ich den Eindruck das mein Lappi im Desktopbetrieb noch einen Zacken schneller reagiert also mein PC!

Aber das ist halt bei einem frischen windows echt schwer, ich werd mal nachher mich mit der Stopuhr dran setzen mal sehne was die Sekunden sagen, hehe.
Jetzt muss ich erst mal zu einem Freund paar Updates für win7 ziehen weil das ist für mein Stick einfach zu viel!


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Haha, na ich warte trotzdem mal seine Antwort ab.
> Meiner neuer kleiner Acer TM hält derzeit 5-6 Stunden incl. WLAN, wäre aber sehr neugierig was noch so drin wäre, wenn ich eine SSD verbauen würde.
> Finde der Akku ist ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium, zumindest in meinem Fall.


 
und ich will mir nen 1700€ laptop kaufen. bin mal gespannt was das kostet (ja scheiss 3d programme fressen halt ihre leistung -.- )


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und ich will mir nen 1700€ laptop kaufen. bin mal gespannt was das kostet (ja scheiss 3d programme fressen halt ihre leistung -.- )


Wozu brauchst du einen so teuren Laptop?
Die volle Ladung Leistung beskommst du doch mit deinem SB-System, wozu dann noch so einen High-End-Lappi?
Du badest nicht zu fällig in Geld?  

Meiner kam 250,-, ist neu, 15,6" und taugt hervorragend zum Surfen etc..
Zum Zocken hab ich doch meinen dicken PC....

Würd mal gern deine Begründung dazu hören....

Achja.... will auch ne kleine m4...  ...will mitbenchen....


----------



## mojoxy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> für die technikfreaks unter euch...schaut euch mal "batterybar" an. echt genial das teil. zeigt den verbrauch des Laptops an. nice zu sehen. mein lenovo verbracht im idle 10 watt und geht bei Youtube auf 20 watt hoch.


 Kannst du vergessen. Die Werte sind extrem ungenaue Schätzungen. Mein HP bringt sowas als Boardmittel mit. Muss das mal mit einem richtigen Strommessgerät gegenmessen. Bin mal gespannt wie groß die Unterschiede sind. Ist genauso wie mit einem echten Alkoholmessgerät für mehrere hundert Euro, oder diese Spaßartikel für nen Zehner...



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Kannst du noch etwas zu der Akkuleistung deines Lappis sagen?
> Vorher lief der beispielsweise nur 1,5 Stunden und nun 2,5 oder so.


Wenn es ein neuen Notebook wäre und vorher eine 7200rpm HDD drin wäre und du diese gegen ein stromsparendes (also nicht gerade ein MAX IOPS) SSD tauschen würdest, kannst du bei normaler Nutzung so von 10% längerer Akkulaufzeit ausgehen. Im Idle geht der Unterschied gegen Null. Wenn vorher eine Green-5200rpm-HDD verbaut war, wirst du auch nix merken.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du einen so teuren Laptop?
> Die volle Ladung Leistung beskommst du doch mit deinem SB-System, wozu dann noch so einen High-End-Lappi?
> Du badest nicht zu fällig in Geld?
> 
> ...


 Hat er doch schon mal gesagt: Braucht das für CAD. Meins isses auch nicht, aber gibt nicht allzu viele Möglichkeiten wenn man das unterwegs machen möchte / muss.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achsooo, okay das wusste ich noch nicht.... teurer "Spaß"...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Vaykir habs dir ja schon mal gesagt SLI auf dem Lappi rockt!!!
Hir das wäre genau dein Preis Level:
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?beste...8C0645239&KategorienOrder=010;020;017;010;010
Was besseres findest für die Kohle nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Achsooo, okay das wusste ich noch nicht.... teurer "Spaß"...



macht nix 

ich will einfach mein dickes system nicht mitschleppen und mir deswegen was kleines zulegen.
mal davon abgesehen isses schon praktisch während des studiums auf nen notebook zurückgreifen zu können.

@hardy
ne kein "alten" i7. der taugt nix 
ich werde schon nen QX2750 nehmen, also SB. aber ansonsten gute wahl. war auch genau der, den ich mir ausgesucht habe (bzw den P701)

btw neuer treiber:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20215&lang=eng&wapkw=%2810.6.0.1022%29


----------



## roheed (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Kannst du vergessen. Die Werte sind extrem ungenaue Schätzungen. Mein HP  bringt sowas als Boardmittel mit. Muss das mal mit einem richtigen  Strommessgerät gegenmessen. Bin mal gespannt wie groß die Unterschiede  sind. Ist genauso wie mit einem echten Alkoholmessgerät für mehrere  hundert Euro, oder diese Spaßartikel für nen Zehner...



ja mag sein, ist natürlich nicht so genau wie wenn man mit nem messgerät misst aber interesannt ist es allemal. außerdem weiß das programm ja wieviel mAH der akku hat mit der angabe der % kann man ja schon umrechnen wieviel grad gezogen wird. +/-5 watt verständlich. 


@hulk 
du hast meine frage irgendwie immer noch nicht beantwortet 
Woll doch nur wissen ob du nen unterschied an deinem PC gemerkt hast als du die m4 drin verbaut hattest ^^ thx


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich nicht win7 drauf installiert hatte!
Auf jedenfalls bereue ich den Kauf nicht, obwohl wahrscheinlich eine Samsung 470 für mein Lappi besser gewesen währe aber einen Porsche zu fahren macht nun mal mehr Laune als ein Elektromobil, hehe.


----------



## roheed (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Samsung 470



weiß gar nicht was du hast ^^ die  Samsung 470 geht doch auch ab wie schnitzel im read und vorallem write macht doch selbt die m4 ihr nichts vor oder hab ich da was verpasst?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach jo geht so, der Energieverbrauch ist recht effizient aber hat leider einen doppel so großen Cache wie die Crucial m4 was sehr viel Arbeit für die GC bedeutet und............jetzt lach nicht das Gehäuse der Samsung ist aus Plastik und sorry aber das geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## roheed (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dann frag ma mal anders herum...sind wir noch der gleichen meinung, dass sich ein umstieg von der force (alten sandforce plattform) noch nicht wirklich lohnt? von hdd auf ssd um jeden preis, von SSD zu SSD nur bedingt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop absolut deiner Meinung. Die Unterschiede zwischen den SSD's sind einfach zu gering!
Wobei ich meine alte SF SSD immer noch liebe, läuft ohne Probleme, hat noch die alten haltbaren Chips und man muss auf nix Rücksicht nehmen, also wie voll man sie macht oder auf Trim!
Ich würd meine alte und sehr gute Force auf keinen Fall hergeben selbst für ne gleich große m4 nicht, nur das du mich richtig verstehst.


----------



## roheed (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe, gut gut. genau das wollte ich hören  es lohnt sich idr nicht von einer SSD auf eine SSD umzusteigen (vom speed her) würde nur umsteigen wenn einem der platz ausgeht. ich bin auch noch super zufrieden mit meiner Corsair. Hat ja in dem jahr auch keinerlei mucken gemacht. Hier ein kleines update von SSDlife...PC war aber übern sommer kaum noch an also nicht wundern


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So ich konns mir einfach net verkneifen meine Crucial m4 noch mal aus dem Notebook aus zu bauen und am PC an meinem SATA 6GB (Marvell) zu hängen.
Gleiches Spiel wie früher leicht schlechtere Werte als am Nativen Intel Controller nur die Seq. Read steigt natürlich über die 300MB/s Rate:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe!

Ich befürchte, dass meine SSD defekt ist. Am Anfang startete de PC ganz normal bis er nach einigen Minuten einfror. Die Zeit bis dahin wurde immer kürzer, bis schließlich gar nix mehr ging. Nun wollte ich WIN7 auf der SSD neu installieren. Es wurde jedoch keine Partition gefunden, obwohl die SSD im BIOS angezeigt wird. Also WIN7 auf HDD installiert => funzt. Danach die SSD wieder angeschlossen. Diese wird jedoch weder im Arbeitsplatz noch in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt. Ist die nun hinüber?



Ich verwende WIN7 und eine Vertex 2 120GB


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also wenn sie nicht mehr in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt wird ist das natürlich ein äußerst schlechtes Zeichen für deine SSD. Hau noch mal die win7 DVD rein und geh bis zu dem Punkt wo du das Laufwerk bestimmen musst wo win7 drauf installiert werden soll, wenn sie dort auch nicht mehr angezeigt wird ist zu 100% defekt, stöbsel aber vorher die HDD ab so das nur noch die SSD dran hängt.
Den normal wenn der Controller der SSD versagt, geht eigentlich gar nix mehr, deshalb verwundert mich deine Fehlerbeschreibung ein wenig.


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hau noch mal die win7 DVD rein und geh bis zu dem Punkt wo du das Laufwerk bestimmen musst wo win7 drauf installiert werden soll, wenn sie dort auch nicht mehr angezeigt wird ist zu 100% defekt, stöbsel aber vorher die HDD ab so das nur noch die SSD dran hängt.


 Genau das habe ich so (ohne HDD's) gemacht. Dort wird kein Laufwerk / keine Partition gefunden.

Mein Gott, ist die HDD langsam.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok dann ist die SSD futsch, R.I.P.

Meine Corsair Force 120GB ist ja auch schon mal kaputt gewesen und die drei Tage mit der HDD hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getriben also ab zur RMA mit dem Teil.
Wo hast du sie den gekauft?


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gute Frage! Erst mal die Rechnung suchen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Genau das musste ich auch das waren 30 Minuten die ich nicht mehr so schnell vergesse bis ich sie in Händen hielt dieses kleine Stückchen Papier, hehe!


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bin auch schon am Schwitzen!


----------



## mojoxy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das Problem hat man nicht, wenn man bei amazon kauft 
Aber kenne das auch. Hab mir dann mal nen Ordner für alle Rechnungen angelegt. Der Platz mittlerweile aus allen Nähten und macht leider auch nur Sinn, wenn man die Sachen auch gewissenhaft dort ablegt...


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So einen Ordner habe ich auch. Da ist alles drin - außer die Rechnung der SSD.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Frag deine Frau die wissen meistens wo die dämlichen Rechnungen sind, hehe.


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ein kleiner versuch wäre es noch wert mal mit secure erase auf die ssd loszugehen. wenn die ssd allerdings nicht mal mehr dort angezeigt wird ist sie wohl leider hinüber.


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Frag deine Frau die wissen meistens wo die dämlichen Rechnungen sind, hehe.


 Nö, die PC-Rechnungen obliegen mir.


roheed schrieb:


> ein kleiner versuch wäre es noch wert mal mit secure erase auf die ssd loszugehen. wenn die ssd allerdings nicht mal mehr dort angezeigt wird ist sie wohl leider hinüber.


 Wie mache ich das?


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wie immer gilt, einen blick auf die startseite werfen...da werden sie geholfen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und schon wieder ist eine OZC nach kurtzer Zeit schrott -->  R.I.P


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wieso nach kurzer Zeit die hatte er schon länger und außerdem ist meine Corsair Force 120GB auch schon hobs gegangen und musste ausgetauscht werden. 
Ich glaub du willst da was herbei reden?????


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die hab ich seit Weihnachten gehabt. *Auf Startseite guck*

edit:

Das mit dem Acronis Bootloader und dem bootfähigem DOS kapier ich nicht ganz. Was genau muss ich da machen?


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

acronis brauchst du ja nur, wenn du dein windows clonen möchtest. aber da windows eh schon hinüber zu sein scheint kannst gleich "urlöschen".

Das secure erase programm ist noch auf DOS basis. mußt dir halt nen stick machen, der bootbar ist und von dort aus das Secure erase tool ausführen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@guna7, vergiss es die SSD ist hin!

@roheed den Benchmark hab ich extra für dich gemacht und meinen Athlon x2 auf 950MHz runter getaktet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:
Obwohl die CPU runter getaktet ist verspüre ich eine enorme Beschneunigung meines System, kein Vergleich zu meiner vorhergehende Samsung HM320II HDD.


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich sehe du willst mir nicht so recht glauben das meine plattform nicht die volle leistung aus der ssd kitzeln konnte^^ Ich bin auf knapp 120 mb/s read gekommen und 4k glaub was mit 10 mb/s. Firefox brauchte etwas mehr als 5s zum starten. booten irgendwas bei 40s.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo stimmt irgendwie will es nicht ganz in mein Kopf aber vielleicht lag es wirklich daran auf was für eine Art und Weise du die SSD angeschlossen hat.
Ich hab halt das Gefühl du willst dich drücken, hehe.

Hab heute den Akku zerlegt und ein neues NT ans Notebook angeschlossen musste aber den Stecker umlöten und hab noch mal die SSD ausgebaut um sie im PC auf dem SATAIII Port zu testen, ich hoffe du hast den Benchmark gesehen.

Ich denke du weißt auf was ich hinaus will, gelle.....hehe!


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja darüber können wir diskutieren^^auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das mich der eSata port so ausgebremst haben soll. aber sag niemals nie  und ja , ich hab immer noch keine lust das teil zu zerlegen

Aber glaubs mir, ich kenn ja beide welten...also ssd und hdd und so wahnsinnig grauenhaft ist es grad gar nicht. liegt aber auch an der art wie ich den laptop verwende! Einschalten, firefox auf, surfen. Fertig nicht mehr nicht weniger. Also habe ich ein fast nacktes Windows. Und in dem zustand ist sogar noch ne hdd relativ flott. kein vergleich zum desk wo 100 tools im hintergrund agieren


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @guna7, vergiss es die SSD ist hin!


 Sehr tröstlich, danke!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich weiß die Wahrheit tut halt manchmal weh aber was solls!

Was ist mit der Rechnung hast sie jetzt gefunden oder nicht?


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also ich häts echt nochmal mit Secure erase versucht. vorallem weil sie ja im bios noch angezeigt wird.


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß die Wahrheit tut halt manchmal weh aber was solls!
> 
> Was ist mit der Rechnung hast sie jetzt gefunden oder nicht?


Noch nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich in der Buchhaltung meiner Firma. 


roheed schrieb:


> also ich häts echt nochmal mit Secure erase  versucht. vorallem weil sie ja im bios noch angezeigt wird.


 Irgendwie kriege ich das mit dem bootfähigen DOS auf dem Stick nicht hin. Bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd dazu.


----------



## axxo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn die noch im Bios angzeigt wird: All in One Iso von OCZ runterladen, kannste dann auch per Doppelklick auf nen CD/DVD Rohling brennen (einfacher gehts nimmer), dann von dem Rohling booten, Doppelklick auf Secure Erase, dann Internal.... auswählen und weiter.... sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein.

Oder das Bootfähige Dos auf ne CD/DVD wenn das auf USB nicht hinbekommst.


----------



## wheeler (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hi
ist das vieleicht ein bekanntes problem? hab ne crucial m4 ssd (60gb) angeschlossen,und im explorer wird sie auch angezeigt,nur im bios nicht...warum nicht?
hab bischen gesucht,aber nicht passendes gefunden...bis jetzt.vieleicht ja hier???
gruss


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also im Explorer aber im Bios nicht, das hab ich echt noch nie gehört! Aber das Wichtigste hast du leider weg gelassen funktioniert sie oder nicht???
Ich musste meine m4 auch erst in der Datenträgerverwaltung aktivieren das heißt einen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben erst dann hat so ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## axxo (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



wheeler schrieb:


> hi
> ist das vieleicht ein bekanntes problem? hab ne crucial m4 ssd (60gb) angeschlossen,und im explorer wird sie auch angezeigt,nur im bios nicht...warum nicht?
> hab bischen gesucht,aber nicht passendes gefunden...bis jetzt.vieleicht ja hier???
> gruss


 
Steht der Port an dem die SSD angeschlossen ist im Bios auf "External Sata" ? 
Bei mir ist das so das wenn ich Laufwerke an Ports hab, die auf External Sata geschaltet sind die mir im UEFI nicht angezeigt werden aber dann im Windows sobald Intel Rapid Storage Driver geladen ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Laut seinem Profil hat er kein UEFI wenn ja dann könntest du recht haben @axxo!


----------



## axxo (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ansonsten im Bios mal so Optionen wie "Quick Boot" falls vorhanden, abschalten, vielleicht schaffts die SSD einfach nicht in der verkürzten Erkennungszeit zu antworten, kam auch schon vor.


----------



## wheeler (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hi,
nein uefi hab ich nicht.quick boot habe ich nicht gefunden,ich habe dann versucht von ide auf AHCI umzustellen auch mit regestry eintrag und dann im bios,aber mein windows fährt dann auch nimmer hoch.....
schöne heile welt,auspacken anschliessen geht....oder auch nicht...

vieleicht die alte systemplatte mal ganz abmachen,und dann mit AHCI die SSD versuchen? aber wenn er sie jetzt schon nicht findet,im bios,wie soll er sie dann finden.davon abgesehen habe ich mein win 7 mit paragon auf die ssd gespiegelt,und eigentlich müsste ich jetzt nur die bootreihenfolge ändern,und das system wuerde von der ssd laufen....eigentlich....bios update? ist aber eigentlich aktuell.....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also erstens das mit dem Spiegeln war keine gute Idee, denn dann erkennt win7 die SSD nicht als solche und nimmt gewisse Einstellungen nicht vor die sehr wichtig sind.
Klemm noch mal alles ab und nur die SSD dran u!!nd installiere win7 mal ganz neu auf die SSD!


----------



## wheeler (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

aber in der PC Welt wurde extra ein bericht geschrieben wie man das mit paragon migrate osd to ssd macht


----------



## axxo (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und vor allem lass das Ganze doch im ahci modus laufen, dazu musst du dann entweder ein mit ide installiertes Windows entsprechend anpassen oder am Besten direkt noch mal neu im AHCI Mode aufsetzen.


----------



## wheeler (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich habe versucht,das ganze in den AHCI modus umzuwandeln/stellen.auch mit eintrag in der regestry,hat aber trotzdem nicht geklappt.
ich komme wohl nicht umhin,was ich eh vorhatte,platten raus,und system neu aufsetzten,und dann gleich im AHCI modus alles andere ist ,denke ich ,rumpfuschen und hat nicht hand und fuss,ausserdem zeitverschwendung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Absolut meine Meinung!!!!


----------



## dj*viper (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



wheeler schrieb:


> ich habe versucht,das ganze in den AHCI modus umzuwandeln/stellen.auch mit eintrag in der regestry,hat aber trotzdem nicht geklappt.
> ich komme wohl nicht umhin,was ich eh vorhatte,platten raus,und system neu aufsetzten,und dann gleich im AHCI modus alles andere ist ,denke ich ,rumpfuschen und hat nicht hand und fuss,ausserdem zeitverschwendung.


genau so siehts aus


----------



## wheeler (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hm...meine daten hdd,kann die ,vorher im IDE betrieb,dann im AHCI modus trotzdem gelesen werden,oder muss die dann auch im AHCI format formatiert werden?


----------



## Gohrbi (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich muß sagen, dass ich mit SSD (BS) und HDD (Daten, Spiele) keinerlei Probleme beim
unterschiedlichen Betrieb (IDE und AHCI) feststellen konnte.

Ich habe beim Sys-Wechsel (AMD zu Intel) Proz und Board gewechselt,
dann nach einbauen den Rechner gestartet, die Treiber geladen und
alles lief. Danach stellte ich fest, dass es im IDE startete und habe im
UEFI von IDE auf AHCI gestellt, neu gestartet, alles ok.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



wheeler schrieb:


> hm...meine daten hdd,kann die ,vorher im IDE betrieb,dann im AHCI modus trotzdem gelesen werden,oder muss die dann auch im AHCI format formatiert werden?


 
Nö keine Sorge der AHCI Modus hat mit der Formatierung nichts zu tun!


----------



## mojoxy (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aufrüstanstoß gefällig? Bitteschön: OCZ Z-Drive R4 verspricht 2.800 MB/s
4k-Werte und Preis würde mich interessieren. Sicherlich nicht ganz billig - allein schon wegen der Größe des Speicherplatz...


----------



## Vaykir (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hatte ich glaube nen paar seiten vorher schon gepostet.
die news gibts schon nen paar tage.


----------



## mojoxy (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das muss aber schon mindestens 20 Seiten hersein - macht über 200 Beiträge. Ist mir wohl einfach in eurem Notebookspam untergegangen


----------



## Vaykir (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann auch sein, dass es wo anders war...

ich hab netmal nen notebook


----------



## axxo (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Für die R2-Version mit 2 GB Speicher werden 7.000 Euro fällig.


Preis steht doch dabei... ah sorry hab mich verlesen, das ja noch für das alte r2


----------



## illogan (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi
Ich bin an der Corsair Force Series 3 F60 interessiert (meine erste SSD).

Jetzt habe ich hier im 1. Post gelesen, dass das "Geheimnis" der schnellen Datenraten einfach nur an der Kompression liegt.



> Dadurch, dass die Dateien nach dem Komprimieren i.d.R. deutlich kleiner  sind als davor muss auch weniger Aktiv in die Zellen geschrieben werden.  Was wiederum der Haltbarkeit der SSD sehr entgegen kommt! Sandforce  gibt ein Schreibverhältnis von 1 : 0,5 von Host (Windows) zu  Speicherplatzbedarf in den Zellen an. Das bedeutet also jedes Gigabyte  an Daten unter Windows nimmt auf der SSD nur ca. 500MB ein durch die  Komprimierung (Durchschnittswert bei einer SSD als OS Platte).


Quiz frage: Steigert sich bei gut Komprimierbaren Daten dann auch die nutzbare Datenmenge auf der HD?
Also wenn ich jetzt die HD mit 90% komprimierbare Datein fülle, habe ich dann auch 90% mehr Speicherplatz?

2.Frage: Verringert sich die Datenrate grundsätzlich wenn ich auf der gesamten HD die NTFS Kompression aktiviere?

Diese "live" kompression ist doch nichts anderes als das was auch schon die NTFS kompression macht! Nur eben auf einem separaten Chip und vielleicht nutzt SandForce einen besseren Algorithmus, aber im Prinzip ist das doch das selbe?

Irgendwie fühle ich mich da verarscht. 
Ich überlege mir ob ich nicht aus Prinzip einfach keine SandForce HD kaufen soll.

mfg


----------



## roheed (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Quiz frage: Steigert sich bei gut Komprimierbaren Daten dann auch die nutzbare Datenmenge auf der HD?
> Also wenn ich jetzt die HD mit 90% komprimierbare Datein fülle, habe ich dann auch 90% mehr Speicherplatz?


Nein leider nicht, die schwei*e lassen nach aussen hin immer den Host wert anzeigen. soll heißen auch wenn die SSD zu 70% leer ist!!!! wird sie unter windows als voll angezeigt. kenne zZ noch keinen "HACK" der diesen unfug aufheben würde. Genial wäre es allemal. Also quasi dynamisch freien Speicherplatz. 



> Ich überlege mir ob ich nicht aus Prinzip einfach keine SandForce HD kaufen soll.


das wäre der größte blödsinn den du machen kannst ^^ Ich kenne mich nicht mit der NTFS komprimierung aus aber die geht über die CPU (bestimmt) und ist viel langsamer als ein nativer chip das machen kann. das ganze zeug gab es schon vor über 15 jahren. damals hieß es noch doublespace und macht das gleiche wie Sandforce heute im chip. ich habe es damals genutz und so aus 1gb fast 2gb gemacht. nachteil, da über cpu gerannt schweine langsam. ich finde es genial das Sandforce diese technik aufgefasst verbessert und in einem chip gegossen wieder neu aufleben hat lassen.


----------



## mojoxy (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> > Für die R2-Version mit 2 GB Speicher werden  7.000 Euro fällig.
> 
> 
> Preis steht doch dabei... ah sorry hab mich  verlesen, das ja noch für das alte r2


Das wäre aber eine  gaaaaaaaanz schlechte Preis/GB Relation 



illogan schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich da verarscht.


 Brauchst du nicht, denn Sandforce kann nichts dafür. Selbst wenn sie dir ein SSD anbieten wollten, dass dynamischen Speicherplatz bieten würde, könntest du es nicht verwenden, weil keim Betriebssystem damit umgehen kann. Tja die Welt ist nicht fair


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So nur mal ein kleines Resümee ein 64GB SSD für ein Notebook das man eigentlich nur fürs iNet nutzt ist einfach zu viel!
Jetzt nach einer Woche mit der SSD in meinem kleinem Schleppi hab ich immer noch 44GB frei obwohl ich alle wichtigen Programme drauf hab.
Werd sie jetzt mit Musik und zwei oder drei Filmen füllen das es wenigstens etwas eine Sinn macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



illogan schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich bin an der Corsair Force Series 3 F60 interessiert (meine erste SSD).


 
von den kleinen sandforce würde ich eh die finger lassen, die sind teilweise doch auch recht gut beschnitten gegenüber ihren großen kollegen.

in der größenordung sind diese meiner meinung nach besser:

Samsung SSD 470 Series 64GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (MZ5PA064HMCD-0A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
sehr guter allrounder, der gerate im schreiben top werte bietet.

Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also wenn du jetzt auf die IOP's Werte anspielst die bei den kleinen SF SSD's etwas beschnitten sind, das merkst du im Alltag überhaupt nicht. Das mit den MAX IOP's Werten ist eh nur Marketing wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## illogan (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ... denn Sandforce kann nichts dafür.


Doch, SandForce ist diesen Weg der "Live" Komprimierung gegangen um diverse Probleme der SSD Technik zu mindern. Also kann SF sehr wohl etwas dafür.
Ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass nichts von dieser Komprimerungs Technik auf der Verpackung steht. Etwas mehr Transparenz würde nicht schaden.
Also so etwas in der Art: "Super schnelle Datenraten durch Life-Kompressions-Technik des SF-Chips (funktioniert nur mit gut Komprimierbaren Daten, Sonst durchschnittliche Datenraten)"



> Welt ist nicht fair


Korrekt 



> in der größenordung sind diese meiner meinung nach besser:


Die Crucial hat aber verdammt niedrige Schreibraten. Meine 5 Jahre alte Seagate schreibt da ja schon genau so schnell.
Bei der Samsung beunruhigt mich der Satz: 
"nur MZ-5PA064/EU (EAN: 8806071349633) werden von Samsung Deutschland serviciert"
Und in GH wird nur die MZ5PA064HMCD-0A gelistet. Bedeutet also keine Garantie!?



> Ich kenne mich nicht mit der NTFS komprimierung aus aber die geht über  die CPU (bestimmt) und ist viel langsamer als ein nativer chip das  machen kann. das ganze zeug gab es schon vor über 15 jahren. damals hieß  es noch doublespace und macht das gleiche wie Sandforce heute im chip.  ich habe es damals genutz und so aus 1gb fast 2gb gemacht. nachteil, da  über cpu gerannt schweine langsam. ich finde es genial das Sandforce  diese technik aufgefasst verbessert und in einem chip gegossen wieder  neu aufleben hat lassen.


Ja, damals hat es auch bestimmt 70% der Rechenzeit in Anspruch genommen. Die CPU Auslastung der NTFS Komprimierung beträgt bei heutigen CPUs geschätzte 1%, ist also zu vernachlässigen. Der einzige Grund weshalb ich es nicht auf C: aktiv habe ist, dass im Fall der Fälle die Daten dann eher Defekt/Unlesbar sind also ohne Kompression.
Ich vermute, dass es bei den "Komprimierungs SSDs" dann auch zu ähnlichen Ausfällen kommt wird...

Aber ich glaube ich entscheide mich doch für die Corsair. Zum einen weil die vielen leeren Zellen rechnerisch die Lebensdauer erhöhen und auch weil ich sehr experimentierfreudig bin. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich es nicht bereuen werde.

mfg

PS:
Noch eine Frage zum Cache: Ist dieser einfach nur ein Teil des SSD speicher, oder ist dieser ein Flüchtiger/Schneller Speicher wie bei HDDs?
Und: wie sinnig ist so ein Cache bei SSDs überhaupt?
Bei der Crucial wird in GH 128MB Cache angegeben. Auf der HP des Herstellers ist aber keine Cache Angabe zu finden?


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Die Crucial hat aber verdammt niedrige Schreibraten. Meine 5 Jahre alte Seagate schreibt da ja schon genau so schnell.


 
träum weiter. keine hdd kommt auch nur annähernd an die leistungsdaten einer ssd dran.

mal als vergleich
hdd: ca. 0,1-2mb/s
ssd: ca. 30-80mb/s

das ist das 15 bis 800 fache.


----------



## thom_cat (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn du jetzt auf die IOP's Werte anspielst die bei den kleinen SF SSD's etwas beschnitten sind, das merkst du im Alltag überhaupt nicht. Das mit den MAX IOP's Werten ist eh nur Marketing wenn du mich fragst.


 
ich beziehe mich da eher auf benchmarks...



> Die Crucial hat aber verdammt niedrige Schreibraten. Meine 5 Jahre alte Seagate schreibt da ja schon genau so schnell.
> Bei der Samsung beunruhigt mich der Satz:
> "nur MZ-5PA064/EU (EAN: 8806071349633) werden von Samsung Deutschland serviciert"
> Und in GH wird nur die MZ5PA064HMCD-0A gelistet. Bedeutet also keine Garantie!?



nichts für ungut, aber deine 5 jahre alte seagate macht gegen keine aktuelle ssd auch nur irgendwo einen stich.
und eine ssd nur anhand eines wertes zu beurteilen funktioniert leider auch nicht so recht.

die von dir genannte f3 in der größenordnung wird im alltag eher schlechtere seq schreibwerte bieten wie die crucial.

das modell der samsung was ich verlinkt habe hat garantie in deutschland,  gibt keine probleme.


----------



## roheed (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Doch, SandForce ist diesen Weg der "Live" Komprimierung gegangen um  diverse Probleme der SSD Technik zu mindern. Also kann SF sehr wohl  etwas dafür.
> Ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass nichts von dieser Komprimerungs  Technik auf der Verpackung steht. Etwas mehr Transparenz würde nicht  schaden.
> Also so etwas in der Art: "Super schnelle Datenraten durch  Life-Kompressions-Technik des SF-Chips (funktioniert nur mit gut  Komprimierbaren Daten, Sonst durchschnittliche Datenraten)"



wäre ja das erste mal das die welt "transparent" ist ^^ die schreiben drauf up to...XXX mb/s also bis zu. den minimalen wert haben sie unterschlagen  haben eine menge leute dumm geschaut bzw tun es immer noch wenn sie die ssd zum ersten mal benchen. kannst dir vorstellen wie riesig das geschrei hier im forum war?^^ aber solangsam hat es auch noch der letzte mitbekommen das man auf die angaben von SAndforce nicht soviel geben sollte. bin vor einem jahr selber drauf reingefallen. 

Frag mich mal, hab mir eine Microsoft ARC Tastatur und Maus gekauft. glaubst die idioten hätten auf die verpackung geschrieben das die geräte nur mit dem jeweils beigelegten reciever gehen und a) nicht neu syncronisiert geschweige den b) über einen reciever gemeinsam laufen?! Richtig nein^^!!!!! es müssen immer beide nano reciever eingesteckt bleiben das maus und tastatur gehen. das schreint auch nach bodenloser frechheit. also was bleibt einem übrig? es hinnehmen oder den Dre*** wieder loswerden und sich einen anderen hersteller aussuchen. gleiches gilt auch für die SSD. 

Und wie vaykir schon sagte, keine HDD der welt kommt an die leistung einer SSD ran. nicht mal im geringsten. und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der weitläufigen dummen aussage aber meine hdd schaft 140 mb/s read write


----------



## roheed (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Noch eine Frage zum Cache: Ist dieser einfach nur ein Teil des SSD  speicher, oder ist dieser ein Flüchtiger/Schneller Speicher wie bei  HDDs?
> Und: wie sinnig ist so ein Cache bei SSDs überhaupt?
> Bei der Crucial wird in GH 128MB Cache angegeben. Auf der HP des Herste


der cache ist im controller oder extra verbaut und ist ein schneller flüchtiger speicher wie bei den hdd.
über die vorteile des cache in ssd kann man sich streiten. die einen hersteller schwören drauf und andere wie sandforce verzichtet (fast) gänzlich drauf. 
wenn der SSD controller cache braucht ist desto mehr desto besser. Hat er keinen ist es also scheinbar auch wurst. also lange rede kurzer sinn, 
kannst fast gänzlich vernachlässigen die technische aussage und sollte kein Kaufargument sein


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

HWBot hat AS SSD als benchmark in sein sortiment aufgenommen.
zwar nur als "test" im moment, aber medallien gibts trotzdem:

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## roheed (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und du hast dir natürlich gleich wieder den ersten platz sichern müssen XD aber an meine hall of fame liste kommen sie noch nicht ran


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

klar kennst mich doch.
wird auch denke mal schwer mit nur einer ssd das zu toppen 
selbst bei 570mhz hatte ich letzens die gleiche score.


----------



## illogan (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> träum weiter. keine hdd kommt auch nur annähernd an die leistungsdaten einer ssd dran.


Kann sein, dass ich was falsch verstanden habe.
Ich bin von den Daten der Sequenziellen schreib rate ausgegangen. Diese waren bei den HDDs auch immer die schnellsten.
Ich denke nicht, dass sich das bei SSDs geändert hat.



> träum weiter. keine hdd kommt auch nur annähernd an die leistungsdaten einer ssd dran.


 kommt immer drauf an worauf man Wert legt und wie gebencht wird.

Ich stelle die Überlegenheit der SSD nicht infrage, aber weil ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin, habe ich erst mal ein paar kritische Fragen die erst geklärt werden müssen ehe ich mich für eine geeignete Platte entscheide.

Jetzt noch eine Frage zu IDE/AHCI:
Mein MBoard unterstützt SATA II bzw. "ACPI 2.0 compliant." (->MSI P41T-C31)
Im BIOS ist aber nur ein Menüpunkt zu finden der "RAID mode" heißt und die nur die Option "IDE" besitzt.
Bedeutet das, dass nicht alle SATA II Boards auch AHCI anbieten müssen? Ich dachte, das wäre ein Bestandteil des Serial ATA 3.0 Gbit/s Standards?

Worauf muss ich beim Boardkauf achten, bzw. woran kann man erkennen, dass das MoBo AHCI unterstützt?

btw.
Danke für die Antworten. Es wundert mich, dass selbst die alten Hasen immer noch auf die Fragen eingehen, obwohl sie sie sicher schon hunderte male wiederholen mussten. Das Kennt man aus anderen Foren anders.
Tolles Forum 
mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das möglich dass die SSD nur noch 64% Healt hat nach dieser kurzen Zeit?


----------



## roheed (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Danke für die Antworten. Es wundert mich, dass selbst die alten Hasen  immer noch auf die Fragen eingehen, obwohl sie sie sicher schon hunderte  male wiederholen mussten. Das Kennt man aus anderen Foren anders.


du glaubst doch nicht das ich meinem kleinen "baby" hier den rücken zukehren kann^^ selbst nach einem jahr macht es mir immer noch freude den leuten zu helfen rund um das thema. 



> Jetzt noch eine Frage zu IDE/AHCI:
> Mein MBoard unterstützt SATA II bzw. "ACPI 2.0 compliant." (->MSI P41T-C31)
> Im BIOS ist aber nur ein Menüpunkt zu finden der "RAID mode" heißt und die nur die Option "IDE" besitzt.
> Bedeutet das, dass nicht alle SATA II Boards auch AHCI anbieten müssen?  Ich dachte, das wäre ein Bestandteil des Serial ATA 3.0 Gbit/s  Standards?


wenn alle stricke reisen kannst auch den RAID modus nehmen...der hat auch alle vorteile von AHCI (NCQ uvm. ) und spielt daher keine rolle. 


@darkfleet85
du hast die älteste Firmware die es für die C300 überhaupt gibt  update mal auf 006 und dann geht der wert auch wieder hoch. soll heißen ist in 99% ein reiner auslese fehler bzw. wird falsch interpretiert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@darkfleet85/roheed die aktuelle FW ist die 0007. Du musst die ISO ganz einfach mit win7 auf eine CD brennen und dann von ihr booten, dann geht alles automatisch! Hier zum Link für deine neue FW:
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## roheed (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@hulk
hehe, oh man bei den FW up to date zu bleiben ist fast so schwer wie zu versuchen frauen zu verstehen  dein beitrag ist natürlich die deluxe antwort. 
die arc maus hab ich schon auf die seite getan^^ nach mehr als einer stunde nutzung fängt dir an die hand zu schmerzen. das war echt der FAIL kauf des jahres XD (an die tastatur gewöhnt man sich zumindest langsam^^)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mensch kauf die was gescheites was hast du davon wenn du dich an Schei*e gewöhnst?
Also aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich dir zur einer Logitech Tastatur/Maus raten da bekommst du eigentlich immer das was auch versprochen wurde!
Also P/L Kracher natürlich die MX518 und bei der Tastatur die G15 die bekommst du aktuell für 60€!!


----------



## roheed (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich brauch doch kein gaming zeugs für notebook ^^ ich habe eine logitech revolution (oder wie die hieß) und die war auch nicht der hit. also der hersteller ansich ist auch kein 100% garant. wie auch immer, bin ja schon auf der suche nach einer alternative aber gar nicht so leicht was zu finden was meinen extra wünschen entspricht (Ohne kabel, Batterie Betrieb, am liebsten BT uvm) ^^ hab auch schon nen thread aufgemacht. bin mal gespannt ob ich antworten bekomm


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du kannst ja auch deine PC Maus/Tastatur an einen USB Hub hängen und dann ganz einfach zwischen PC und Netbook umstöbseln!
Also ich brauch bei meinem 15.4 Zoll Notebook keine zusätzliche Tastatur/Maus. Im moment häng ich gerade im Bett rum mit dem Schläppi halb auf der Brust und teils an der Mauer angelehnt, geile Position zum iNet Surfen!


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hach ja und ich sitze hier in meiner bude und backe vor mich hin.
läppi wär was feines... aber brauchen tu ichs eigendlich net.

gerade mal meine c300 abgecheckt. endlich funzen die smartwerte auch mit ssd life.

2525 stunden
917 mal angemacht
98% health.... läuft


----------



## mojoxy (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



illogan schrieb:


> Doch, SandForce ist diesen Weg der "Live"  Komprimierung gegangen um diverse Probleme der SSD Technik zu mindern.  Also kann SF sehr wohl etwas dafür.
> Ich finde es nur sehr schade,  dass nichts von dieser Komprimerungs Technik auf der Verpackung steht.  Etwas mehr Transparenz würde nicht schaden.
> Also so etwas in der Art:  "Super schnelle Datenraten durch Life-Kompressions-Technik des SF-Chips  (funktioniert nur mit gut Komprimierbaren Daten, Sonst  durchschnittliche Datenraten)"


Ich glaube du hast das noch nicht  ganz verstanden. Kein Betriebssystem kann damit was anfangen! Sollen die  nun Microsoft Druck machen? Oder besser noch selbst den Code dafür  schreiben? Ich glaube du verlangst da ein bisschen viel... Sei doch  lieber froh das die Write Amplification bei SandForce so extrem gut ist.  Mit dieser Technik gewinnt man doch nur. Nachteile hast du dadurch  keine. Manche Leute versuchen auch wirklich in jedem etwas schlechtes zu  sehen.



illogan schrieb:


> Die Crucial hat aber verdammt niedrige  Schreibraten. Meine 5 Jahre alte Seagate schreibt da ja schon genau so  schnell.


Wenn du Freunde in diesem Forum machen willst, solltest  du nie wieder so eine Aussage machen 
  Okay du sagst es kommt darauf an welchen Benchmark man verwendet, bzw.  auf welche Werte man Wert legt. Aber selbst die sequentiellen Schreib-  und Leseraten, in denen HDDs bis vor kurzem teilweise wirklich noch  mithalten konnten, sind nun auch längst bei weitem durch SSDs  übertroffen worden. Zeige mir bitte eine Consumer-HDD die mehr als  200MB/s sequentiell schreiben oder lesen kann (in einem synthethischen  Benchmark)? Du wirst keine finden, denn selbst die hochgezüchteten  VelocityRaptor schaffen nur ~150MB/s. Aktuelle SSDs schaffen über  500MB/s in diesem Test.

  Viel wichtiger sind für eine Systemfestplatte jedoch die ominösen  "4k-Werte". Und dort räumen SSDs richitg ab. Über 100 MB/s (bei  64Threads) sind keine Seltenheit mehr. HDDs schaffen hier nicht mehr als  2-4MB/s. Und komm mir nicht mit: "Ich kopiere aber größtenteils große  Film-/Bild-/Musikdatein!", denn dafür kauft man sich kein SSD. Das ist  als Systemlaufwerk gedacht. Als Datenlager reicht auch jede 0/8/15 HDD.
  Naja ich kann hier viel erzählen, bevor du ein SSD nicht live erlebt hast, glaubst du mir eh nicht so richtig 



Vaykir schrieb:


> HWBot hat AS SSD als benchmark in sein sortiment aufgenommen.
> zwar nur als "test" im moment, aber medallien gibts trotzdem:
> 
> Hardware  news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


GZ zum  Worldrecord 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @darkfleet85/roheed die aktuelle FW ist die  0007. Du musst die ISO ganz einfach mit win7 auf eine CD brennen und  dann von ihr booten, dann geht alles automatisch! Hier zum Link für  deine neue FW:
> Crucial.com  Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


Dass man bei Crucial  immer noch eine CD braucht finde ich wirklich eine Anmaßung. Von  bootfähigen USB-Sticks haben die wohl dort noch nichts gehört... Zum  Glück kann man das Image mit diversen Tools auch auf einem USB-Stick  lauffähig machen.



roheed schrieb:


> Frag mich mal, hab mir eine Microsoft ARC Tastatur und Maus gekauft. glaubst die idioten hätten auf die verpackung geschrieben das die geräte nur mit dem jeweils beigelegten reciever gehen und a) nicht neu syncronisiert geschweige den b) über einen reciever gemeinsam laufen?! Richtig nein^^!!!!! es müssen immer beide nano reciever eingesteckt bleiben das maus und tastatur gehen. das schreint auch nach bodenloser frechheit. also was bleibt einem übrig?


...die richtige Hardware kaufen! Mit Logitech wär dir sowas nicht passiert  Da gibt es Nano Empfänger die mit mehreren Geräten gleichzeitig kommunizieren können. Aber warum zur Hölle kaufst du dir überhaupt was kabelloses für zu Hause? Bei der Tastatur kann ich es ja vielleicht noch verstehen, aber bei der Maus? Diese Inputlags bringen mich immer wieder zur Weißglut! Und nein ich spiele nicht damit, aber schon in einer normalen Arbeitsumgebung fuchst mich das immer, wenn die Maus sich so "schwammig" anfühlt...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hach ja und ich sitze hier in meiner bude und backe vor mich hin.
> läppi wär was feines... aber brauchen tu ichs eigendlich net.
> 
> gerade mal meine c300 abgecheckt. endlich funzen die smartwerte auch mit ssd life.
> ...



Hast du schon die ganz neue FW 0007 drauf?


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nö, 006 reicht mir.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> nö, 006 reicht mir.


 
Ach jo, da glaub ich net, los flash schon!

Hier ich machs  dir auch leicht:
http://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nö keine chance


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du weist aber schon das die Mädels eher auf mutige Typen stehen also wenn da eine mit liest haste schon verschissen, hehe!
Habs ja vor ein paar Tagen auch gemacht, die Daten bleiben ja erhalten.............hoffentlich, hehehe


----------



## Hood (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe nun auch meine m4 bekommen! 
Eine Frage: Was sind die "Factory Bad Block Count" im den SMART - Werten? (Bei mir auf 52 im RAW-Werten)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Überprüfe erst mal was du für eine Firmware drauf hast! Ich hab meine m4 auch vor ein paar Tagen bekommen und bei mir war noch die 0001 drauf. Musst du unbedingt auf die Version 0002 updaten!


----------



## Hood (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab die 0002. Steht sogar auf dem Aufkleber


----------



## mojoxy (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum muss er denn? Das klingt so, als ob sein Leben davon abhängen würde


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Weils mit der 0001 Probleme gibt, mit LPM zum Beispiel und noch ein paar andere Bugs! Die 0002 läuft aber sauber also ist noch nichts negatives bekannt!


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon das die Mädels eher auf mutige Typen stehen also wenn da eine mit liest haste schon verschissen, hehe!
> Habs ja vor ein paar Tagen auch gemacht, die Daten bleiben ja erhalten.............hoffentlich, hehehe


 
hab ich eh kein bock drauf atm... die die ich anquatsche haben alle nen freund. langsam wirds ********.
mal gucken ob das in aachen weiter so mistig läuft.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach hör auf, dann quatscht du einfach die falschen Mädels an! Schraub mal deine Ansprüche ein wenig runter und acht net so viel aufs Aussehen nach 43 Lebensjahren ist das meine Erkenntnis!


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ne, dann warte ich lieber etwas länger auf die richtige.
sowas mit anspruchh runter schrauben hatte ich schon => taugt nix.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dann nimm ne fette die sind immer sehr sehr dankbar das sie einen ab bekommen, hehheheheheh


----------



## juergen28 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> klar kennst mich doch.
> wird auch denke mal schwer mit nur einer ssd das zu toppen
> selbst bei 570mhz hatte ich letzens die gleiche score.



Du glaubst doch nicht  das ich mich geschlagen gebe. Das Rennen ist für dich noch nicht gewonnen.


----------



## mojoxy (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Weils mit der 0001 Probleme gibt, mit LPM zum Beispiel und noch ein paar andere Bugs! Die 0002 läuft aber sauber also ist noch nichts negatives bekannt!


Naja die LPM Geschichte ist ja nun echt schon uralt. Im BIOS deaktivieren und gut ist. Zur Not in der Registry falls das BIOS beschnitten ist. Habt schon wichtigere Updates gesehen


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



juergen28 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht das ich mich geschlagen gebe. Das Rennen ist für dich noch nicht gewonnen.



Doch, gibs auf!
AMD bleibt nummer 2


----------



## roheed (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Du kannst ja auch deine PC Maus/Tastatur an einen USB Hub hängen und dann ganz einfach zwischen PC und Netbook umstöbseln!


mensch leute, sry aber ihr könnt manchmal ganz schön anstrengend sein^^ihr wisst doch gar nicht wie der PC bzw laptop aufgebaut ist also warum dann sollche aussagen? es hat schon seine gründe warum ich es wireless brauche ^^



> ...die richtige Hardware kaufen! Mit Logitech wär dir sowas nicht passiert   Da gibt es Nano Empfänger die mit mehreren Geräten gleichzeitig  kommunizieren können. Aber warum zur Hölle kaufst du dir überhaupt was  kabelloses für zu Hause? Bei der Tastatur kann ich es ja vielleicht noch  verstehen, aber bei der Maus? Diese Inputlags bringen mich immer wieder  zur Weißglut! Und nein ich spiele nicht damit, aber schon in einer  normalen Arbeitsumgebung fuchst mich das immer, wenn die Maus sich so  "schwammig" anfühlt...


ja im Nachhinein ist man bekanntlich immer schlauer^^und woher soll ich mir das erträumen das microsoft noch in der steinzeit rumtümpelt was das angeht . Und man kann ja viel schimpen über Microsoft, aber die ARC Maus hat im gegensatz zur Logitech Revo keine inputlags. Wie man sieht bringt jeder hersteller so seine vor und nachteile mit. Bei logitech ist bei weitem auch nicht alles gold was glänzt.


----------



## roheed (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@vaykir 
na schau an...selbst hwbot lässt raid und single ssd in einer hall of fame liste laufen XD sry aber der mußte sein. ^^


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sorry roheed, aber das sind immernoch 2 verschiedene paar schuhe. auch da wird nach single und raid getrennt.
falls e spunkte geben würde, wären die getrennt.
nur bei world record points werden alle ergebnisse gezählt.

PS: klick mal auf 1x oder 2x. dann siehste dne unterscheid.


----------



## roheed (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dann mußt mal dem user "Horsi74" nen tip geben...der könnte sich den ersten platz krallen  zwei von drei plätzen von pcgameshardware members in der hand macht sogar mich zum teil stolz


----------



## juergen28 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Doch, gibs auf!
> AMD bleibt nummer 2


 
Nie im Leben!!!

@roheed
Was meinst Du, soll ich meine zwei Baby's mal im Raid0 laufen lassen?


----------



## roheed (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kannst du machen^^ ich bin der letzte der dir da steine in den weg legen wird  das problem, auf drängen mehrere user, habe ich ja die raid configs von den single bench getrennt. also ein erster platz würdes nur in einer "untergruppe" ergattern.


----------



## juergen28 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Eigentlich brauch ich Raid0 nicht.
Mit meinem neuen Rechner werde ich Vaikir auch im "Normalbetrieb mit links in die Schranken weisen!!


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn ich könnte, würde ich mir auch gerne den ersten platz ergattern  aber mit der Force/Sandforce kannst da keine Lorbeeren mehr absahnen


----------



## juergen28 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab ja keinen vergleichsmöglichkeit.
Aber merkt man das im Alltagsbetrieb? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab heut zum ersten mal von einem gehört, dass man was merken würde! ich weiß zwar nicht woran aber gut. ohne stoppuhr wird man definitiv kaum was merken. ist so als ob jemand behauptet er merkt ohne FPS anzeige nen unterschied zwischen 60 und 100 fps.


----------



## juergen28 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja, habe ich gelesen.
Fällt bei mir unter die Rubrik Einbildung, ohne damit jemanden auf die Füsse treten zu wollen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So nach über 3000 Betriebsstunden läuft meine alt ehrwürdige Force immer noch ohne Beanstandung oder weitere einbrechen der Schreibrate!

Bin am überlegen ob ich die Corsair Force 120GB in den Schleppi einbaue und mir ne zweite m4 hole und dann im PC im RAID0 laufen lasse?
Dann hätt ich endlich Klarheit obs wirklich was bringt, also wenn ich auf die 4k Werte beim SSD RAID0 schaue dürfte es nichts bringen aber man weiß nie?????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe geil, pro session ist deine kiste locker 10h an^^ ich kam auf 2h oder?! Aber im read/write hab ich die nase noch vorn 
viele bench einer revodrive haben gezeigt das es eigentlich nichts bringt (booten usw. ) aber wer weiß....nen gewissen Placebo Effekt hat es allemal so einen raid! War bei meinem HDD raid nicht anderst^^ boah wie geil aber mit der stoppuhr in der hand...hoppla ich bin ja jetzt noch langsamer


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo das ist ja meine zweite Force nach dem die erste ja hobs gegangen ist und mit der hab ich bei weitem nicht mehr so viel gebencht als mit der ersten!
Aber das mit dem RAID0 mit zwei 64GB m4 mach ich glaub, weil wenn es nix bringt was ich ja vermute dann lass ich eine m4 im PC für BS und die 120GB Force für die Games und die HDD hau ich raus und nutze sie nur zur Sicherung und die zweite m4 kommt dann wieder in den Schleppi.........ja genau so werd ich es machen!


----------



## thom_cat (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bei den m4 im raid musst du aber ein wenig aufpassen, die kommen ohne trim nicht ganz so gut zurecht wie die sandforce.


----------



## jhs (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mahlzeit 

Erstmal ein fettes THX @ roheed und Elementardrache, für die beiden äußerst umfangreichen Threads zum Thema SSD's! 

__
Gestern hab ich meine neue OCZ Vertex 3 64gb eingebaut und installiert. Das hab ich bisher alles gemacht/umgestellt:
- SSD an SATA3 angeschlossen (hab zwei Anschlüße)
- SATA 0-3 auf Legeacy umgestellt
- AHCI war bereits eingestellt
- Win7x64 installiert (neue Partition(~55,9gb)erstellt, aber nicht formatiert)
- SSD Firmware Update auf 2.11
- Trim ist aktiv
- Prefetch/Superfetch auf 0/1
- C:\Temp und Userprofiles auf D:\ verbogen (WD SATA3 Platte) 
- Pagefile auf C:\ statisch 2GB eingestellt
- Ruhezustand deaktivert
- ... hab sicher irgendwas vergessen 

Anschließend wollt ich die Performance mittels AS SSD Benchmark testen.
Die Schreibperformance scheint mir zu niedrig, aber seht selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter "3. Troubleshooting und Lösungsansätze" -> "Problem Nr. 1 [SSD weist zu geringe Schreibwerte auf]"
steht ja als Ursache das "alle Flashzellen einmal beschrieben" wurden. Die SSD ist neu, wie kann das sein?

Da es in der "Highscoreliste Single SSD" noch keine "Vertex 3 64gb" gibt, bin ich ein wenig irritiert ob die 
Performance so korrekt ist oder ob ich selbige verschenke durch einen Konfigurationsfehler.  

Habt ihr noch eine Ideen/Anregungen für mich, außer dem "Secure Erase" Verfahren?


Zusatzinfo:
Mainboard: "Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 (Bios Ver F4)" 
CPU: i7-2600k @ 3,4ghz


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> bei den m4 im raid musst du aber ein wenig aufpassen, die kommen ohne trim nicht ganz so gut zurecht wie die sandforce.


verdammt stimmt! das vergisst man schon beinahe so pflegeleicht die sandforce halt nunmal sind. 



> Erstmal ein fettes THX @ roheed und Elementardrache, für die beiden äußerst umfangreichen Threads zum Thema SSD's


ich hab zu danken  Freut mich zu hören das ich leuten weiterhelfen kann. Herzlich willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

hab jetzt noch nicht die riesen erfahrung mit der kleinsten Vertex 3 aber die schreibwerte scheinen mir realistisch! die schreibwerte waren bei meiner Force auch direkt nach dem auspacken schon eingebrochen. weiß auch nicht was das für ein schlechter witz gewesen ist! bei mir hat nur secure erase geholfen. ich denke dir wird auch nicht viel mehr übrig bleiben. so auf den ersten blick scheinst du nichts falsch gemacht zu haben. 

wobei... kann es sein das du sie nicht am nativen Sata 3 controller betreibst?! die 4k-64 werte sind definitiv zu gering! evtl. LPM, C-State und EIST ausmachen


----------



## jhs (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> wobei... kann es sein das du sie nicht am nativen Sata 3 controller betreibst?!


Wie ich im ersten Beitrag schrieb, hatte ich SATA 0-3 auf Legeacy umgestellt.
Jetzt hab ich auf Nativ umgestellt und ist noch schlechter geworden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ...die 4k-64 werte sind definitiv zu gering! evtl. LPM, C-State und EIST ausmachen


C-State und EIST hab ich ausgemacht, aber das hat nix gebracht. LPM sagt mir nix. 
Hab auch die Anschlüße für die WD 1TB und Vertex 3 mal vertauscht, aber auch hier keine Verbesserung!

Auf der Herstellerseite steht in den SPEC's 480MB/s drin. Mir ist klar das die 480MB/s utopisch sind.
Laut Hersteller sind bis zu 500MB/s "lesen" drin, tatsächlich sind es ~400MB/s. Wenn man das Verhältniss
berücksichtigt, sollten doch ~380MB/s schreiben rumkommen. 

Man stelle sich mal vor ein Autohersteller wirbt mit einem 5 Liter Auto und es verbraucht 20 Liter. 

Da hät ich mir auch die Crucial m4 64gb kaufen können, den dort schreibt der Hersteller gleich das die etwa
100MB/s schreiben hinbekommt.

Zumal man nicht ein Review zu der Vertex 3 64gb findet! Alle Test/Review's etc sind mit der 120er oder
240er gemacht worden. Meine WD SATA 3 schreibt schneller als die SSD, fühle mich im moment ver-
schaukelt.   Oder liegt das eventuell an meiner Treiberkonstellation?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch muss ich sagen das die Lesegeschwindigkeit deutlich spürbar ist. Aber ich mag gern das volle
Programm für meine Kohle haben und nicht nur 50%.


----------



## jhs (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab über das Gigabyte Forum ein anderes Spec Sheet bekommen wo AS SSD Benchmarks vom 
Hersteller enthalten sind. Sogesehen kommen meine Benchmarks in etwa hin.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/res/manuals/OCZ_Vertex3_Product_sheet.pdf


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das ist halt das leidige thema bei allen Sandforce SSD...diese nichtsaussagende UP to XXX mb/s
die großen Vertex 3 mögen noch relativ schnell sein beim schreiben die kleinen hinken da um welten hinterher. war aber bei der C300/m4 auch nicht anderst. 

wenns dich beruihgt, lade dir CrystalDiskMark Runter und stell das dann auf "FILL witch ZEro" dann gehen die werte auch mehr in richtung hersteller angaben. 
Mit der nativen anbindung meinte ich eigentlich den Controller. Vlt hast du zwei drauf. einen von Intel und einen von XYZ. Die ssd muß unbedingt auf dem Intel laufen das du die volle leistung bekommst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> bei den m4 im raid musst du aber ein wenig aufpassen, die kommen ohne trim nicht ganz so gut zurecht wie die sandforce.


 
Eigentlich nicht, die brechen dann genauso um 50% bei der Schreibrate ein wie die mit dem alten SF Controller, gut der neue kanns etwas besser ohne Trim aber auch nicht wirklich gravierend viel besser.


----------



## meratheus (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich benötige kurz euer Fachwissen 

Gibt es zwischen dem *Marvell® 88SE9123 SATA controller *2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports von meinem *P7P55D Premium* und einer *Corsair Force Series GT 120GB* SSD irgendwelche bekannte aufgetretene Probleme (Bandbreite Flaschenhals, Marvell SATA Controller mit SandForce SF-2281 Controller), oder kann die SSD ohne Einschränkungen genutzt werden?

Besten dank im vorraus!

MfG Meratheus


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist kein nativ im chipsatz eingebundener Controller und wirst dadurch etwas an leistung verlieren! Gehen sollte es allerdings allemal. probleme fallen mir spontan keine ein aber hören wir uns noch ein paar andere meinungen an


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö Probleme net, hab den selben Controller aber der ist minimal langsamer als dein SATAII Intele Controller auf deinem Board. Nur im Sequ. Read ist der Marvell schneller aber das bringt halt im alltag so gut wie nix!


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bevor du dir eine Corsair SSD kaufst empfehle ich dir einen Besuch in deren Support Forum, die haben bei ihren Sata3 Devices auch noch nach der Rückrufaktion so einige Probleme (die sie sich aber nicht eingestehen möchten...), ich weiß zwar nicht wie hoch der Prozentsatz an Leuten mit Problemen dort ist, aber sind mir viel zu viele im Moment.

Wer sicher kaufen möchte greift im Moment zu Crucial oder Intel, danach OCZ mit neuster Firmware und System Tweaks(bei Z68 Chipsets).


----------



## meratheus (6. August 2011)

Von diesen Problemen hatte ich schon gelesen. Angeblich sollen die Bestände der betroffenen SSD's nicht mehr im Umlauf sein.

Es muss ja nicht Corsair sein. Entscheidend war SATA6G/s, SF-2200-Controller und synchronen ONFI-NAND.

SB und Z68 lohnen sich für mich nicht. Mein Lynnfield muss noch eine Weile arbeiten.


----------



## thom_cat (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, die brechen dann genauso um 50% bei der Schreibrate ein wie die mit dem alten SF Controller, gut der neue kanns etwas besser ohne Trim aber auch nicht wirklich gravierend viel besser.


 
das meine ich nicht... die sandforce brechen so oder so ein, egal ob im raid oder einzeln.
die m4 bleib im einzelbetrieb durch den trimbefehl ja konstant.


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> das meine ich nicht... die sandforce brechen so oder so ein, egal ob im raid oder einzeln.
> die m4 bleib im einzelbetrieb durch den trimbefehl ja konstant.


 
Alle andern Sandforce SSDs beherrschen den Trim doch eben so und das mit dem Einbruch regeneriert sich ja auch wieder, das kommt eben auch darauf an was man so mit dem Laufwerk macht. Wenn man täglich so 50-80Gb downloaded und das direkt auf die SSD, verarbeitet und dann wieder löscht ist das klar das da irgendwann mal Schicht ist mit der Leistung, ich denke eben die SSDs sind derzeit eher für OS und Anwendungen gedacht (also einmal aufspielen, wenig schreiben) als zur täglichen Verabeitung größerer Datenmengen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die SF brechen eben ein weil sie zwar Trim beherrschen aber nicht anwenden und das sie sich wieder regenerieren stimmt auch nicht der Einbruch der Schreibrate bleibt und wird auch nicht wider besser!
Wenn mich jemand fragt wendet der neue SF Controller Trim an aber nicht in dem Ausmaß wie es andere Controller tun aber das ist reine Spekulation meiner Seits!

Ich hab auch nach extensiven Schreiben auf meiner alten Corsair Force 120GB keine zusätzlichen Schreib oder lese Einbrüche feststellen können. Wer will kann ja mal meinen alten Thread im Corsair Forum nachlesen, ich such den mal eben raus!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/120064-cssd-f120gb-20-frei-lassen.html


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Alle andern Sandforce SSDs beherrschen den Trim doch eben so und das mit  dem Einbruch regeneriert sich ja auch wieder, das kommt eben auch  darauf an was man so mit dem Laufwerk macht.



also das ist jetzt aber echt ein wenig käse was du da erzählst  ich und hulk haben den selbstversuch gewagt und trim ausgemacht. ob trim an oder aus kam aufs gleich raus und regeniert haben sie sich auch über wochen nicht mehr und werden es auch nie wieder tun. nur secure erase hat geholfen. ^^


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sie sollten sich aber eigentlich regenerieren, zumindest hab ich das bisher so verstanden wenn ich mir die Spezifikationen vom Sandforce 22xx Controller durchgelesen habe.

Und das sie sich ohne Trim regenerieren hab ich auch nicht gesagt ? Und wozu bitte schaltet man den Trim ab ? 

Was sich natürlich nicht mehr regeneriert sind irgendwelche dauergestressten SSDs das ist schon klar...


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Sie sollten sich aber eigentlich regenerieren, zumindest hab ich das  bisher so verstanden wenn ich mir die Spezifikationen vom Sandforce 22xx  Controller durchgelesen habe.


das mag sein, die alten genereration wie ich und hulk sie haben tun es definitiv nicht



> Und das sie sich ohne Trim regenerieren hab ich auch nicht gesagt ? Und wozu bitte schaltet man den Trim ab ?


weil wir beweisen wollten das Sandforce SSD nicht trimen auch wenn die Marketingabteilung von Sandforce was anderes behauptet hat



> Was sich natürlich nicht mehr regeneriert sind irgendwelche dauergestressten SSDs das ist schon klar...


Also wenn vier wochen idlen nicht genug ist dann weiß ich auch nicht ^^ soviel urlaub/idle hat ich die letzen 12 jahre nicht 

wir wollen ja nur das du hier nicht wieder zeugs in den raum wirst was schon vor monaten geklärt und bewissen wurde. Auf Die neuen Sandforce trifft das nicht unbedingt zu, weil wir es nicht testen konnten. vielleicht haben wir uns auch einfach nicht richtig verstanden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was die meisten halt vergessen ist das Trim einen erheblichen Schreibaufwand bedeutet und damit auf die Lebenserwartung einer SSD geht. Das hat SF erkannt und darauf wohl verzichtet und nicht ganz zu unrecht wenn man bedenkt das Schreibraten jenseits der 80MB/s nichts mehr bringen!


----------



## thom_cat (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> wenn man bedenkt das Schreibraten jenseits der 80MB/s nichts mehr bringen!



wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja hättest mal dabeischreiben können das es um ältere SSDs mit Sandforce geht  

Bei den neueren hab ich durchaus schon Tests gesehen wo sich die Schreibrate nach kurzer Zeit wieder erholt hatte.

SSDs sind eben noch eine relativ neuartige Technik, die aber ständig weiterentwickelt wird, zieht euch mal das hier rein (und vor allem wie oft man die am Tag wiederbeschreiben kann bei 5 Jahren Haltbarkeit!!!):

SAS-Doppel: 1,6-TByte-SSD liefert Daten mit 1 GByte/s - Golem.de



> Die Garantie beträgt fünf Jahre, außerdem soll sich der MLC-Speicher in  diesem Zeitraum zehnmal pro Tag komplett beschreiben lassen. Eine  200-GByte-SSD verträgt also 2 TByte geschriebene Daten pro Tag.



Wenn die 200GB Lösung billiger als 750€ wird ist das definitiv meine nächste Anschaffung


----------



## mojoxy (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



jhs schrieb:


> Auf der  Herstellerseite  steht in den SPEC's 480MB/s drin. Mir ist klar das die 480MB/s utopisch  sind.
> Laut Hersteller sind bis zu 500MB/s "lesen" drin, tatsächlich sind es ~400MB/s. Wenn man das Verhältniss
> berücksichtigt, sollten doch ~380MB/s schreiben rumkommen.


  Wenn du auf der Verpackung oder im Product Sheet  nachgesehen hättest, wüsstest du, dass für diese Angabe der Benchmark  ATTO verwendet wurde. Für diese mal durch und du solltest deine ~450MB/s erreichen. Immer genau lesen 



axxo schrieb:


> Sie sollten sich aber eigentlich regenerieren,  zumindest hab ich das bisher so verstanden wenn ich mir die  Spezifikationen vom Sandforce 22xx Controller durchgelesen  habe.


Check! Kann ich bestätigen. V2 hat sich - nach keine Ahnung  wie lange (lass es vier Wochen sein) - nicht mehr benchen vollständig regeneriert und mein altes AS  SSD Benchmark Ergebnis (direkt nach dem Secure Erase) habe ich fast  wieder erreicht (-20P glaube ich).



thom_cat schrieb:


> hulkhardy1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was die meisten halt vergessen ist das Trim  einen erheblichen Schreibaufwand bedeutet und damit auf die  Lebenserwartung einer SSD geht. Das hat SF erkannt und darauf wohl  verzichtet und nicht ganz zu unrecht wenn man bedenkt das Schreibraten  jenseits der 80MB/s nichts mehr bringen!
> ...


 Das frage ich mich auch...


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja also das TRIM jetzt den Schreibaufwand erhöht bzw. die Lebensdauer verkürzt halte ich auch für ziemlich Widersprüchlich, das Gegenteil sollte ja wohl eher der Fall sein(die Lebensdauer betreffend)


----------



## mojoxy (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OMG! OMG! OMG!

Der lang ersehnte Tag! Er ist gekommen! SSD für unter einen Euro das Gigabyte! Ich glaube nun müssen geschätzte 224589774881415634175269726 Leute hier im Forum ein SSD kaufen, denn genau so viele haben immer über den Preis genörgelt und dass sie zuschlagen werden, sobald dieses Preis/GB-Verhältnis erreicht ist!

Kingston SSDNow V+ 100 96GB, 2.5", SATA II (SVP100S2/96G)

Und nun kommt mir keiner mit: "Das ist aber ne Kingston, die ist schei**e und langsam und überhaupt." Das lasse ich nämlich nicht gelten! Davon war nie die Rede. Zudem ist dieses SSD immer noch ein mächtiger Datenturbo gegen jede HDD!

Kaufen los!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sagt mal hab ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung was Trim macht? Es reorganisiert die Flashzellen um das Schreiben zu beschleunigen aber diese Reorganisierung bedeutet Schreibaufwand. Ihr solltet mah nach lesen was Trim bedeutet!!!!!


----------



## mojoxy (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sagt mal hab ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung was Trim macht? Es reorganisiert die Flashzellen um das Schreiben zu beschleunigen aber diese Reorganisierung bedeutet Schreibaufwand. Ihr solltet mah nach lesen was Trim bedeutet!!!!!


[Ironie]
 Nein Trim ist voll gut und jeder braucht das! Ohne kann man kein SSD betreiben, wie kannst du nur so schlecht über Trim reden! Du hast doch keine Ahnung!!! [/Ironie]

Wieder mal über den Tellerrand geblickt:  Intel 710/720-SSD-Series: Systemhaus listet Details Fairer Preis würde ich sagen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok mir reichts für heute das ist einfach zu viel! @roheed wenn du noch lust hast dich mit den Jungs rum zu streiten viel Spaß wünsch ich dir!


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vom "Trim" Eintrag in Wikipedia:



> .....
> The TRIM command is designed to enable the operating system to notify  the SSD of which pages of data are now invalid due to erases by the user  or operating system itself. During a delete operation the OS will not  only mark the sectors as free for new data, but it will also send a TRIM  command to the SSD with the associated LBAs  to be marked as no longer valid. After that point the SSD knows not to  relocate the data in those LBAs during garbage collection.
> 
> *This will  result in fewer writes to the flash enabling a lower write amplification  and longer endurance. *
> .....


Eventuell solltest du dir mal durchlesen, was Trim so macht und dessen Auswirkungen auf die Lebensdauer bevor du hier andere als dumm hinstellst.

Es sorgt nämlich dafür das die Garbage Collection bescheid weiß welche Daten nicht mehr hin und hergeschoben werden müssen und eben daraus resultiert das weniger Schreibzyklen benötigt werden.
Trim markiert eben nur gelöschte Daten, und bewirkt eben dadurch das dann weniger Schreibzyklen bei der Garbage Collection benötigt werden.
(Jetzt hab ichs zweimal erklärt!)

Trim markiert nur, reorganisieren macht die Garbage Collection !



> Was die meisten halt vergessen ist das Trim einen erheblichen  Schreibaufwand bedeutet und damit auf die Lebenserwartung einer SSD  geht. Das hat SF erkannt und darauf wohl verzichtet...


Und zu sagen das Sandforce bei seinen 2xxx Controllern TRIM gänzlich abgeschafft hat ist einfach totaler nonsense!

Hier kann man alles dazu lesen:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM


----------



## roheed (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> wenn man bedenkt das Schreibraten jenseits der 80MB/s nichts mehr bringen! 			 		   wie kommst du darauf?



um hulk mal etwas in "schutz" zu nehmen^^ ich denke er meinte das so, dass die quelle erstmal schnell genug sein muss damit die ssd überhaupt vernünftig gefüttert werden kann...und sind wir mal ehrlich, welche quelle ist heutzutage schnell genug um 200 mb/s+ zur verfügung stellen zu können?

Die paar mb von dem cd/dvd/BR laufwerk? Ein HDD Laufwerk? Eine 100 mbit Internet leitung?! USB STICK?!?!?! richtig nein. nur eine zweite SSD oder die SSD selber kann zZ die daten schnell genug liefern. Also zu einem gewissen teil stimme ich ihm zu. wobei ich die grenze auf ca. 150 mb setzen würde. Ein hdd raid0 schaft ja seq. schon diesen wert. wenn man was umkopieren will sicher von vorteil.


----------



## axxo (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das natürlich das Gegenstück das mit der SSD agiert abhängig macht wie schnell die SSD letztendlich funktionieren kann sollte ja auch klar sein.
Ich hab z.B. derzeit eine 8GB Ram Disk eingerichtet die bei Shutdown und hochfahren eben die SSD zum Lagern benutzt, und das interagiert z.B. super schnell .

Desweiteren wird die nächste Anschaffung wohl noch ne 240 oder 480Gb Revodrive 3 und da hab ich dann wohl den richtigen Gefährten für die Max IOPS.

Ich hab noch einen guten Artikel zu Trim, Lebensdauer etc. und vor allem Vergleich dieser Funktionen mit älteren und aktuellen SSDs gefunden:

Trimming SSD Performance Degradation - The SSD Review

Da wird darauf noch mal eingegangen und vor allem auch zur teilweise eben heutzutage nichtmehr richtigen Meinung das Trim der SSD schadet.
Vor allem ist der Absatz interessant in dem erklärt wird, warum TRIM bei einigen keinerlei Wirkungsgrad zu zeigen scheint,solltet ihr eucht vielleicht echt mal durchlesen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@axxo du hast sowas von keine Ahnung das gibts gar net! Trim ist doch ein ATA Befehl dessen Funktion dann von der GC genutzt wird, noch mal Trim bedeutet einen Schreibaufwand der nicht unerheblich ist und geht deshalb auf die Lebensdauer einer SSD weshalb in SF erst überhaupt nicht eingesetzt hat und jetzt wohl auch nur sehr begrenzt.
http://www.ssd-info.de/info-ueber-den-trim-befehl


----------



## axxo (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @axxo du hast sowas von keine Ahnung das gibts gar net! Trim ist doch ein ATA Befehl dessen Funktion dann von der GC genutzt wird, noch mal Trim bedeutet einen Schreibaufwand der nicht unerheblich ist und geht deshalb auf die Lebensdauer einer SSD weshalb in SF erst überhaupt nicht eingesetzt hat und jetzt wohl auch nur sehr begrenzt.
> Der TRIM-Befehl


 
Lassen wir es mal dabei bewenden das ich der Ahnungslose in diesem Fall bin  , mit diesem Wahnsinng Aussagekräftigen Link hast du ja jetzt bewiesen das ich wirklich 0 Ahnung habe also entschuldige bitte vielmals 

Um mal sachlich zu bleiben: Wiederlege doch mal all das was ich oben gequotet und verlinkt habe und dann ist ok, andernfalls halt dich doch bitte mit deinen ständigen Aussagen von wegen die Anderen hätten 0 Ahnung einfach etwas zurück. Kann schon sein das ich komplett falsch liege,möchte ich gar nicht ausschliessen,aber dann erkläre mir anhand von anständigen Links wo das steht warum und wieso und nicht mit so einer nichtsaussagenden allgemeinen Erklärung.

Und natürlich meine Ich den TRIM-ATA Befehl, wer sagt denn hier überhaupt irgendwas von einem dann nochmal ausgeführten Trim? 
(Wo wäre denn da der Sinn, soweit ich verstanden habe(...!) wird wird Trim wird ausgeführt sobald Daten gelöscht werden, dieser markiert diese dann als Gelöscht so das die GC weis, hier muss ich nix verschieben.
Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf ein nochmaliges Trim(was komplett Sinnfrei wäre) ?)



> weshalb in SF erst überhaupt nicht eingesetzt hat und jetzt wohl auch nur sehr begrenzt.


"Jetzt auch nur sehr begrenzt" ?  Der Trim Befehl geht doch vom OS aus sobald Daten gelöscht werden soweit ich das verstanden habe und entweder unterstützt der SSD-Controller das nativ oder gar nicht, viel oder wenig Trim unterstützen gibt es da nicht oder? 
Und welcher SF-SSD Controller unterstützt denn Trim überhaupt nicht? Der SF 1200 ?

Und nochmal, ich habe nie gesagt das Trim keinerlei Schreibaufwand bedeutet, lediglich das der Schreibaufwand insgesamt herabgesetzt wird, und bis ich nicht irgendwo was anderes lese (ich halte Wikipedia für ziemlich glaubwürdig in diesem Fall) gilt das jetzt einfach mal als bewiesen.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich mag mich hier weder streiten noch sonstwas, ich kann nur deine Aussagen bisher komplett nicht nachvollziehen, bin aber froh falls ich morgen eines besseren belehrt werde dann hab ich wenigstens wieder etwas dazugelernt.Falls ich mich irgendwie im Ton vergriffen habe möchte ich mich auf jeden Fall dafür schon mal entschuldigen.
Kann natürlich auch sein das wir beide irgendwie aneinander vorbei geredet haben und jeder Recht hat das wär wohl die beste Lösung. 

Hier ist zum Beispiel ein Artikel der ein wenig in Richtung deiner Aussage tendiert:
http://www.enterprisestorageforum.c...1/Solid-State-Drives-Get-Faster-with-TRIM.htm


Hier ist übrigens noch ein Interessanter Test zu Trim ja oder nein:
http://www.tomshardware.de/SSD-TRIM-firmware,testberichte-240693.html

Dann noch ein paar Auszüge aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-State-Drive



> Praxistests zeigen, dass durch weiter verbesserte Firmware seit 2010  TRIM keinen messbaren Leistungsvorteil mehr bringt. Die laufwerksinterne  Garbage Collection ist mittlerweile leistungsfähig genug. Somit sind  keine manuellen Maßnahmen zur Aufrechterhaltung der Leistungsfähigkeit  mehr nötig.[43]


*

aber:
* 


> Der bleibende Vorteil von TRIM liegt in der effektiveren Vermeidung des  Neuschreibens bereits aus dem Papierkorb gelöschter Dateien. Das schont  die Flashzellen.


Quote aus http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Write_amp#TRIM


> When a file is permanently deleted or the drive is formatted, the OS  sends the TRIM command along with the LBAs that are no longer containing  valid data. This informs the SSD that the LBAs in use can be erased and  reused. This reduces the LBAs needing to be moved during garbage  collection. *The result is the SSD will have more free space enabling  lower write amplification* and higher performance


So das wars dann auch, wird echt mal Zeit das ich ne neue Frau finde die ich um die Uhzeit noch belästigen kann, das ufert sonst echt noch aus.

Gutes Nächtle allerseits.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Es geht doch alleine darum das es Schreiben bedeutet wenn eine SSD den Trim Befehl umsetzt also die markierten Zellen neu anordnen mit GC, was ja auch aus mehreren Befehlen b.z.w. Routinen besteht.

So um die ganze Sache mal zu vereinfachen was passiert beim Trim Befehl:

1.) Die Zellen die nicht mehr gebraucht werden aber dennoch noch Daten enthalten werden von Trim makiert.

2.) Da einzelne Zellen nicht gelöscht werden können liest der Controller einen gesamten Block aus.

3.) Alle Zellen werden gelöscht.

4.) GC ordnet die Daten neu an und schreibt sie komplett wieder zurück.


Siehst das will ich dir die ganze Zeit sagen eine SSD zu Trimen bedeutet Schreibaufwand, nur darum geht es mir und darum geht auch Sandforce sehr zaghaft damit um.


----------



## axxo (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Siehste und das ein Schreibaufwand durch Trim entsteht hab ich bisher doch noch gar nicht abgestritten, aber der ist eben nicht so drastisch wie du das beschrieben hast(=verringert SSD Langlebigkeit)

Weil Trim verringert den Schreibaufwand *insgesamt* gesehen ja, da die GC ja durch das Trimmen weniger Sachen verschieben muß.

Und das genau das eben steht auch in allen Sätzen die ich explizit herausgequotet habe und nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit sagen,bzw. bestätigt wissen ob ich das nun richtig verstanden habe.

Also ist deine Aussage das Trim im Prinzip die Langlebigkeit der SSD verringert, absolut nicht richtig, da ja insgesamt gesehen viel weniger Schreibzyklen gebraucht werden,wenn mit Trim gearbeitet wird.

Aber find ich gut das wir dann letztendlich das ja dann doch noch geklärt haben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na wir nähern uns ganz langsam an............

Du darfst bei deiner Rechnung nicht vergessen das ein löschen der Zellen einen ganzen Schreibzyklus bedeutet, ist genau die selbe Sache mit Secure Erase das zwar die gesamte SSD nur löscht aber ist im Prinzip das Selbe als hättest du die SSD einmal voll geschrieben!

Und dann werden von GC die Daten wieder zurück geschrieben was den zweiten Schreibzyklus bedeutet! Das findet zwar auch im Prinzip alles statt wenn man kein Trim anwendet aber halt nur bei den Flashzellen die gerade benötigt werden, bei Trim werden alle Zellen überprüft auch die, die eigentlich momentan nicht benötigt werden.

Wie stark jetzt Trim auf die Lebenserwartung druckt ist zugegebenermaßen schwer zu sagen und vielleicht habe ich es ein wenig zu krass dar gestellt da kann ich nicht umhin dir ein wenig recht zu geben!


----------



## Vaykir (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habt echt ne Macke euch über sowas die ganze Nacht zu streiten. Ich hab von gestern Abend 22 uhr bis heute morgen 9 Uhr durchgeratz.
Das war echt ne super entspannung


----------



## roheed (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die uhrzeiten sind echt geil^^ Morgens um vier über so ein wichtiges thema wie Trim zu diskutieren  Das nenne ich doch mal arbeitseifer, würde sich wohl so mancher arbeitgeber von seinen mitarbeitern auch wünschen  ich hoffe ihr habt euch jetzt ausgetobt, ich trink jetzt erstmal meinen kaffe fertig XD


----------



## mojoxy (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok mir reichts für heute das ist einfach zu viel! @roheed wenn du noch lust hast dich mit den Jungs rum zu streiten viel Spaß wünsch ich dir!


hulkhardy1 nicht das du das in den falschen Hals bekommen hast. Ich dachte du könntest mich - nach ca. einem halben Jahr - einschätzen. So eine unqualifizierte Aussage würde ich sicherlich nicht tätigen. Wenn du meinen Beitrag richtig gelsen hättest, wäre dir sicher die Ironie darin aufgefallen (kleiner Tipp: Markiere den Text mal  ). Wenn ich mich mit dir anlegen würde, dann würde ich auch mindestens ein greifbares Argument anführen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach mach dich locker war echt kein Ding und ja ich hab schon die Ironie bemerkt!


----------



## axxo (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nu hab ich ausgeschlafen von mir aus kanns weiter gehen 

Spass beiseite ich denke mal das führt zu nichts ausser das ich nun ich jede Menge dazu gelernt habe und nu ne ganze Ecke schlauer bin  und die Nacht dann doch lieber mit Schlafen verbracht hätte


----------



## mojoxy (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dann ist ja gut. Wollte nur nicht riskieren, dass du nun irgendwie komisch über mich denkst


----------



## roheed (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

von dieser kleinen aussprache hier auf der seite könnten sich einige im Forum ne scheibe abschneiden  find ich top das jeder ein Stückchen eingelenkt hat und jetzt alle wieder auf einem Nenner sind.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach ich finde es keine Verschwendung Nachts zu diskutieren, besonders wenn man sein Horizont erweitern kann und dazu lernen tu ich ja auch immer noch und ich hoffe das ändert sich auch nie sonst würde es ja langweilig werden.


----------



## Vaykir (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist ansichtssache... du bist alt, wir nicht 
deswegen nutzt du jede minute deines lebens. ist doch nur verständlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Das ist ansichtssache... du bist alt, wir nicht
> deswegen nutzt du jede minute deines lebens. ist doch nur verständlich.



hehe der war gut, muss ich echt sagen!


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und vonwegen das Trim die Leistung bei stark beanspruchten SSD nicht wiederherstellt kann man auch nicht so stehen lassen. Die Ursprungsleistung wird zwar nicht mehr erreicht, aber ein Recovery findet auf jeden Fall nach einiger Zeit statt, Anandtech testet SSDs z.B. auch auf dieses Merkmal:

AnandTech - OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS & Patriot Wildfire SSDs Reviewed

hierbei sei aber angemerkt das es durchaus Szenarien gibt bei denen ein Recovery nicht passieren kann, z.B. wenn das Laufwerk mehr als 90% beschrieben ist kanns da durchaus eng werden.

Und hier ist nochmal super gut erklärt warum eine 240er Vertex3 bessere Performance hat als eine 120er:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4316/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-review


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

aha und was kann der otto normal user jetzt machen außer die ssd einmal im monat secure erasen?!
Wir haben uns vlt falsch verstanden...

Die ersten Sandforce SSD können mit dem TRIM befehl umgehen das ist Fakt. Nur das anschließende "säubern" im idle mode der SSD wird nur sehr sehr sparsam durchgeführt. die neue Generation geht da wohl viel aggressiver an die Sache ran. ich konnt mit meiner SSD machen was ich wollte, selbst das behandeln der SSD mit den berühmten Samthandschuhen konnt nicht verhindern das der Write eingebrochen ist. wirklich erholt von dieser schock starre hat sie sich auch nach vier wochen idlen nicht mehr. was erwartet den Sandforce eigentlich von den Usern?! Nach dem windows drauf ist das die SSD nur noch im "READ Only" verfahren betrieben wird? das geht einfach nicht, bei Windows schon drei mal nicht^^ Und wenn man doch mal was speichert (ausversehen^^) soll man die SSD gefälligst 12h über nacht ideln lassen das die feine dame sich wieder sortieren kann?!

Also keine ahnung was die SSD intern macht, nach ausen hin wirkt es halt leider so, als ob sie nicht "trimmen" würde. Mir scheint es so, als ob erst aufgeräumt wird, wenn keine freien zellen mehr vorhanden sind und auf vermüllte Zellen zurück gegriffen werden muss. Und das wird doch jetzt nicht auch noch in frage gestellt, dass der zyklus READ, CHANCE WRITE länger dauert als nur WRITE, wie es bei freien zellen der fall ist. 

Intel und co gehen mit dem "aufräumen" aggresiver an die sache ran. Immer wenn die SSD nichts zu tun hat wird ausgemüllt. Kommt es zum gewollten schreibaufwand vom Host, dann stehen immer genug freie zellen zur Verfügung um den vollen speed zu gewährleisten. Sandfoce nimmt es mit dem entsorgen nicht so genau und räumt erst beim schreibn vom Host selber auf. Und deswegen brechen die schreibwerte um 50% ein, wenn keine sauberen zellen mehr zur Verfügung stehen. 

Und das meinte Hulk damit, warum Sandforce schonender mit den zellen umgeht. Intel und co. entmüllt dauernd, sandforce nur wenn es sein muss. Nicht umsonst hat Sandforce nur eine Write amplitute von ca. 0,5 zu 1 uns bei Intel und co. ist dieser wert sogar höher als 1 : 1!

so jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen und meine aussagen auseindernehmen


----------



## Vaykir (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Stirb schuft!
ich hab gar kein bock den langen text zu lesen 

wirst wohl recht haben


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

verdammt hast mich durchschaut XD einfach viel viel text verfassen und 70% der Leute haben keine lust ihn zu lesen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich habe ihn gründlich gelesen und stimme dir fast bei allem zu! Es war halt in der Anfangszeit so das, das Thema Haltbarkeit sehr breit getreten wurde bei den SSD's und davon hat sich nach meiner Meinung SF zu arg einschüchtern lassen so das sie alles daran gesetzt haben um die Lebensdauer einer SSD an die einer HDD ran zu bringen!

Denn einen anderen rationalen Grund warum die SF Controller kaum oder gar kein Trim einsetzen gibt es nicht!

@axxo, meine SSD ist einmalig um 50% eingebrochen und hat sich auch nach 7 Monaten nicht mehr erholt und wird es auch nicht mehr. Beim neuen SF Controller mag die Sache mit Trim ein wenig anderster aussehen aber das muss man noch abwarten.

@roheed und ich haben Wochen dazu gebraucht um raus zu finden das der SF1200 Controller keinen Trim anwendet obwohl es alle samt SF behauptet haben. Deshalb bin ich vorsichtig mit Aussagen von anderen und teste lieber selber.
Da ich eh vorhabe mir nächsten Monat schon wieder eine SSD für mein PC zu kaufen wird es diesmal eine Vertex3 oder Force3 und zwar aus den genannten Gründen!


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nachdem ich mir hier einiges durchgelesen habe, bin ich noch verwirrter als vorher  Wenn ich jetzt Win7 auf eine SSD installieren möchte, aber nur SataII habe und evtl ca. 20GB an Programmen (keine Spiele; die separat auf HDD) draufklatsche, was bräuchte ich dann für eine SSD bzw. welcher Controller ist im Moment "Idiotensicher"? Und welche Tools sind nötig?


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Nachdem ich mir hier einiges durchgelesen habe, bin ich noch verwirrter als vorher


ja manchmal ist weniger lesen mehr^^

Im Prinzip würde dir eine 60 gb SSD reichen. Wenn dir das Geld reicht kannst du natürlich auch zur 120GB Version greifen. alles darüber macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. 
Ich hab meine 90gb SSD seit einem jahr und komme kaum über 50% füllungsgrad. Installiert sind Win7 und über 30 Programme darunter auch Adobe PS+AE und dann noch 10gb Privaten müll. Und sie reicht immer noch ...XD

Idioten sicher sind theoretisch alle SSD Controller. Vieles wird künstlich aufgeputcht sei es "Probleme" oder der hype um irgendwelchen Pflegeaufwand. Tools braucht man grundsätzlich auch keine!

Ich würde zZ zur Crucial M4 @ 128 gb SSD greifen, weil man von den am wenigsten schlechtes hört, recht preiswert sind, saumäßig schnell unterwegs und für die Zukunft Sata 3 schon an board haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

MalkavianChild
Ist ja so wenn man nicht vor hat Spiele oder irgendwelche großen Sammlungen Videos/Musik drauf zu klatschen reicht eine 60/64 GB große SSD aus.
In meinem Spiele PC hab ich eine 120GB und in meinem Notebook eine 64GB große SSD und für beide Einsatzgebiete genau die richtige Größe!
SSD's von denen man michts negatives gehört hat sind Intel 510, Samsung470, Crucial m4. Die meisten anderen hatten oder haben immer noch leichte Probleme mit den verschiedenen Mainboard Chipsätzen.
Behoben wurden die Probleme bei der Corsair Force3 und bei der OCZ Vertex3, so sieht es zumindest momentan aus.
Extra Tools braucht man für SSD's eigentlich nicht nur am Anfang nach der Installation zu Überprüfung, da hat sich AS SSD als sehr hilfreich gezeigt.
Was noch wichtig ist, AHCI im Bios aktivieren und win7 neu installieren und nicht klonen so geht man den meisten Problemen aus dem Weg.


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Btw Corsair hat nun eine neue Firmware 1.3 für ihre Force 3 Serie sowie andere Sata3 Devices herausgegeben, nur mal so am Rande bemerkt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gibts ne Changelog dazu, das man sieht was sich geändert hat?


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

weißt du was über ein update der alten Generation?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaub nicht das es für die "alten" SSD's noch ein FW Update gibt da so ziemlich alle Probleme mit der Zeit behoben wurde!


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ocz hat 20 updates gebracht...Corsair eins?! Da stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na was sagt das dann über OCZ aus?  Bin ja von der Firma schon seit längerem nicht mehr so begeistert!


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab hier einen sehr schönen neuen test gefunden über die aktuelle SSD Generation. Vor allem die von mir geliebten "Alltagstest" sind vorhanden.

Test: Intel vs. SandForce - 29.07.2011 - ComputerBase

Mein Fazit: Crucial m4 128gb @ 170€ sind eine pure Kampfansage. Aber auch die Intel 510 geht echt gut ab, wenn zu gleich wie die SF ssd relativ teuer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap guter Test danke für den Link aber leider ist die Intel 320 immer noch mit Problemen behaftet besonders in Bezug auf den 6'er Chipsatz also von daher zur 510 greifen wie du schon gesagt hast.


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hät grad schon lust mir die m4 zu kaufen XD 170€ ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht...muss ich mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen. 
btw, aber im test sieht man ja sehr schön, eigentlich haben alle Controller so ihre liebe macken von dem her, man muss nur die finden mit den wenigsten Problemen. War aber bei der vorgänger version nicht anderst wenn man ehrlich ist. Und was war am ende? alles hat geklappt. wenn man sich nur daran fest hält darf man sich nie eine ssd/hardware kaufen.


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nein, Changelog gibt es leider keinen, scheint aber wie bei allen andern Sata3 mit SF2281 Controller ein bisschen Veränderungen in Hinsicht aufs Link Power Management,Sleep Mode usw. gegeben zu haben da dort auch selbst nach dem Rückruf noch immer Probleme auftreten die sich in BSODs und Freezes äussern.

Ob die neue Firmware da nun Besserung bringt wird sich die nächsten Tage zeigen, im Corsair Support Forum kam es in letzter Zeit vermehrt zu Threads in denen User über Probleme klagten.



> weißt du was über ein update der alten Generation?


Für die älteren Sata2 Corsair Laufwerke gibts schon seit einiger Zeit ein Firmware Update, worauf wirklich alle gewartet haben war wirklich die Version 1.3 für die Sata3 Laufwerke.

Auf der Anvil SSD Seite wurde mal davon gesprochen das OCZ wohl ein Anrecht darauf hat, als erstes mit Firmwareupdates seitens Sandforce versorgt zu werden, würde ja jetzt, da Corsair erst nach 14 Tagen mit einem Update kommt, auch dafür sprechen. Ich halte das allerdings eher für ein Gerücht, kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich Sandforce auf derartige Vertragsklauseln einlässt.
Ich denke Corsair hat das Firmware Update einfach länger und sorgfältiger angepasst und überprüft.



> OCZ is given very preferential treatment as,  not only are they granted  quicker access to firmware updates than other manufacturers, but also,  their revisions haven’t the standard capped performance of other as seen  with the small random write performance of the newly released OCZ  Vertex 2 SSD.  In other words, other manufacturers are receiving the  Sandforce controllers but not granted right to full performance of the  controller.


Quelle: http://thessdreview.com/ssd-guides/buyers-guide/the-ssd-controller/


Das FW 2.09 von OCZ ja wirklich so eine Art "schauen wir mal obs was bringt" Version war ist ja auch hinlänglich bekannt, auf 2.09 sollte damals ja auch nur Updaten wer Probleme mit seiner SSD hatte.


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Für die älteren Sata2 Corsair Laufwerke gibts schon seit einiger Zeit  ein Firmware Update, worauf wirklich alle gewartet haben war wirklich  die Version 1.3 für die Sata3 Laufwerke.


ha klar die 2.0...aber seitdem hört man auch nichts mehr von denen und was viele vergessen, die alten versionen hatten auch massive probleme mit dem Hibernate/sleep modus. mir ist sie auch schon mal flöten gegangen und das unabhängig von der 2.0 Version. aber ich glaube dort brauchen wir mit keinem support mehr rechnen. Jetzt wird sich doch auf die Force 3 konzentriert.



> Auf der Anvil SSD Seite wurde mal davon gesprochen das OCZ wohl ein  Anrecht darauf hat, als erstes mit Firmwareupdates seitens Sandforce  versorgt zu werden, würde ja jetzt, da Corsair erst nach 14 Tagen mit  einem Update kommt, auch dafür sprechen. Ich halte das allerdings eher  für ein Gerücht, kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich Sandforce auf  derartige Vertragsklauseln einlässt.
> Ich denke Corsair hat das Firmware Update einfach länger und sorgfältiger angepasst und überprüft.


hab ich auch schon vermehrt gehört...nun gut kann schon sein. Sandforce hat halt damals nen Sprungbrett ins geschäft gebraucht und da konnte OCZ sicherlich auch vertraglich vorteile für sich herausziehen. 

Wie gesagt, mich wundert das, OCZ "spielt" mit den usern, bei Corsair gabs nur ein update. Doch etwas komisch^^was jetzt besser ist ist mal dahingestellt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed warum willst du den unbedingt ein FW Update für deine Force? Ich mein läuft doch super die alten SF 1200 SSD's und bei der Geschwindigkeit wird sich da auch nix mehr tun.....schon alleine deswegen da sich sonst Corsair selber in den Hintern treten würde wegen ihrer neuen Force3!

@axxo, ich weiß eh nicht warum die SSD's immer so Probleme mit LPM und der artigen Funktionen haben, das war früher so und mit der neuen Generation hat sich daran nichts geändert. Zumal diese Funktion eigentlich für den Fisch ist, was willst du bei einem maximal Verbrauch von 2.5 Watt noch groß einsparen aber seis drum geht wohl wieder mal um Marketing.


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zu OCZ kann ich auch sagen das ichs da echt übel finde wie die Kunden als Beta Tester herhalten und auf Teufel komm raus mit Updates und wagen Theorien gearbeitet wurde, mittlerweile ists da aber besser. 

Mit FW 2.11 aber echt ein guter Sprung gelungen, Performance gegenüber 2.09 wurde wieder hergestellt. D
Das Problem ist das bei Sandy Bridge System ein Haufen anderer Dinge auftreten können, die zu Bluescreen&Freeze führen, und weil aber bei so Dingen als eins der Hauptsymptome die SSD nicht mehr im UEFI auffindbar ist, gehen die Leute davon aus der Fehle läge (immer noch) bei der SSD. 

Dabei verdichten sich aber immer mehr die Hinweise in Richtung Intels Management Engine Interface und das zusammenspiel mit dem CMOS, ACPI Tables sowie Intel Rapid Storage und Option Rom 10.6.x.xxxx, analog dazu bei AMD Systemen eben diese Cool´n´quiet Sache oder wie auch immer das da heissen mag.

Eine weitere Sache ist das Thema Overclocking/Undervolting weil bei vielen treten die Probleme ja im Idle auf, also ein Zustand den man z.B. wenn man mit Prime auf Stabilität testet ja gar nicht überprüft. Wenn da der VCore und andere Spannungen zu sehr runtergeschaltet werden kanns da schon passieren das man einen Bluescreen als Quittung bekommt.

Wer es wirklich bequem und sicher mag, also easy Plug and Play scheint derzeit eben mit der M4 am Besten beraten. 
Cosair bleibt abzuwarten ob die nun mit der neuen FW richtig funktionieren.
OCZ ist eher Glückssache bzw nur Leuten zu raten die manuell Treiber installieren können und vor dem ein oder anderen Tweak zwecks Troubleshooting nicht zurückschrecken.
Intel trau ich mit der 510 noch nicht ganz so recht, nachdem der 8GB-Fehler bei der 320 ja auch erst nach vielen Monaten zum Vorschein kam, da fehlt einfach der Langzeittest.
Kingston hat neue Devices namens Hyper-X, da heisst es ebenso abwarten.

Ansonsten würden mich mal diese Mach3 Extreme oder wie die auch immer heißen mögen interessieren, kann da mal jemand private Erfahrungen mitteilen?


Hier noch ein Auszug aus einem Post von jemanden aus dem OCZ Forum, der wohl auch für OCZ tätig ist zwecks ACPI Tabling usw und warum auch da die Ursache für die Probleme liegen könnten, ich fands recht interessant:



> I  don't normally care to get involved in debates of this kind.. but I  will extend you a degree of personal opinion based on many years  experience with HDD and SSD..
> 
> Suffice to say, there are flaws in Specifications, Chipsets, Drivers, HDD, other SSD and in OCZ SSD.. oh and in Windows.
> 
> ...


(Quelle:http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?92317-joke/page2 )


----------



## Vaykir (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Och leute, denke mal an die älteren personen unter uns


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du magst keine langen Posts, gelle, hehe! Wenn du älter wirst bekommst du mehr Geduld und auch mit dem Lesen gehts dann dank Sehhilfe besser, hehe!


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> @roheed warum willst du den unbedingt ein FW Update für deine Force? Ich  mein läuft doch super die alten SF 1200 SSD's und bei der  Geschwindigkeit wird sich da auch nix mehr tun.....schon alleine  deswegen da sich sonst Corsair selber in den Hintern treten würde wegen  ihrer neuen Force3!



Ich geb ja die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass das wunder eintreffen könnte und der Write speed danke eines FW Update nicht mehr einbricht 

btw, auch wenn ich selber nicht besser bin, mag ich lange post auch nicht so sehr  Aber Axxo scheint sich doch intensivst mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen. Mir ist das schon zu Tief^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man müsste den alten SF 1200 Controller nur dazu zwingen Trim aus zu führen. Vielmehr sind die Zellen ja durch Trim markiert aber GC setzt das nicht um. Das müsste durch eine FW aktiviert werden, wenn du das meinst aber ich glaub das hat nix mit Corsair zu tun das kommt direkt von SandForce!
Die haben sich noch nie in ihre Karten schauen lassen also, die Hoffnung kannst du wenn du mich fragst begraben.


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Eben die Firmware bzw. die Grundgerüst der Firmware kommt direkt von Sandforce, die Hersteller können eigentlich nur noch einige Paramter verändern hinsichtlich Performance und Durawrite, alles andere wird soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe in Zusammenarbeit mit Sandforce und dem jeweiligen Vendor entwickelt.

Die OCZ Leute sind allerdings wirklich sehr vorsichtig bzw. halten sich sehr bedeckt wie man ja auch an dem letzten Quote in meinem Posting sehen kann, ich denke das liegt daran das die aus Performancegründen die ein oder andere Sata-Spezifikation nicht einhalten wie es eigentlich sein sollte.

Hab mal diese Masken gesehen mit denen die Hersteller die Sandforce Controller konfigurieren, bei Interesse such ich das gerne mal wieder raus und stell das hier ein.


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Man müsste den alten SF 1200 Controller nur dazu zwingen Trim aus zu  führen. Vielmehr sind die Zellen ja durch Trim markiert aber GC setzt  das nicht um. Das müsste durch eine FW aktiviert werden, wenn du das  meinst aber ich glaub das hat nix mit Corsair zu tun das kommt direkt  von SandForce!
> Die haben sich noch nie in ihre Karten schauen lassen also, die Hoffnung kannst du wenn du mich fragst begraben.


also ich gehör zu den leuten die sich eine etwas aggressivere GC der alten Sandforce Controller wünschen würde. Anstelle von 10 Jahre Haltbarkeit lieber etwas mehr schreibspeed. Aber selbst SAndforce scheint das verstanden zu haben und haben ja an diesem parameter geschraubt (SF 22XX chip)



> Hab mal diese Masken gesehen mit denen die Hersteller die Sandforce  Controller konfigurieren, bei Interesse such ich das gerne mal wieder  raus und stell das hier ein.



so langsam wirst du mir aber unheimlich  arbeitest du in dieser Branche oder woher diese Breit gefächerte Fachwissen zum thema SATA, SSD usw...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jep das würd mich sehr stark interessieren wenn dir das Raussuchen nicht zu viel Mühe macht! Ich hab mich mal mit einem Corsair Mitarbeiter unterhalten und der hat mir ähnliches erzählt das sie nur sehr sehr spärlich mit Infos von SF bedient werden.


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> so langsam wirst du mir aber unheimlich  arbeitest du in dieser Branche oder woher diese Breit gefächerte Fachwissen zum thema SATA, SSD usw...



ganz einfach, meine Agility 3 60GB lief nicht fehlerfrei, daraufhin Umtausch zur Corsair Force 3 60GB, selbe Probleme dann mutigen Umtausch auf die Vertex 3 120GB, welche nun fehlerfrei läuft.

Das alles über einen Zeitraum von den letzten 3-4 Wochen wo ich wirklich jeden Scheiss in jedem Herstellerforum, Hardwareforum und sonstwo bekommen kann was SSD, Sata und auch sonst alles betrifft, was mir bei der Beseitigung des Fehlers hilfreich sein konnte. Im Moment find ichs einfach super Spannend den wirklichen Ursprung dieser ganzen Probleme einzukreisen und nebenbei arbeite ich derzeit noch an einer SandyBridge/SSD Troubleshoot Guide die wirklich jeden noch so in erster Linie sinnlos erscheinenden Tweak erklärt (z.B. Warum sollte man sein CMOS clearen wenn die SSD ein Bluescreen geworfen hat, wozu die WEI laufen lassen etc.)

Mir langt es eben nicht, das meine SSD nun fehlerfrei läuft, ich möchte zu 100% wissen warum, vorher gebe ich keine Ruhe 

Die Masken suche ich raus, war irgendwo so ein Thread in dem es ums DuraWrite geht, wenn ihr die Masken seht werdet ihr ganz schnell merken warum die Endbenutzer da eigentlich keinen Einblick gewährt bekommen 
sollten.

Update:
Erstmal nur eine Maske, der rest ist irgendwo anders aber finde ich auch noch:

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6830/20110320120524720.jpg

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/285/20110319115702524.jpg

Quelle:http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9739387&postcount=1546

Gibt aber noch mehr Screenshots woanders, sobald ich die wieder finde lad ich die hoch, ist leider nicht mehr in meinem Browserverlauf drin. Das sind jetzt die harmlosen, da war auf jeden Fall noch was viel besseres dabei.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap das kenne wir hier auch, was meinst was wir letztes Jahr alles angestellt habe, vor allem ich und @roheed, um zu ergründen warum der SF 1200 Controller bei den Schreibraten so einbricht und letztendlich sind wir auch dahinter gekommen von daher wünsch ich dir und uns viel Glück bei der Suche.

edit: Danke @axxo aber wie das aussieht sind die Eingriffsmöglichkeiten seitens der Vertreiber von SSD's doch sehr beschnitten, was mich jetzt nicht so verwundert denn das wusste ich ja.


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Das alles über einen Zeitraum von den letzten 3-4 Wochen wo ich wirklich  jeden Scheiss in jedem Herstellerforum, Hardwareforum und sonstwo  bekommen kann was SSD, Sata und auch sonst alles betrifft, was mir bei  der Beseitigung des Fehlers hilfreich sein konnte. Im Moment find ichs  einfach super Spannend den wirklichen Ursprung dieser ganzen Probleme  einzukreisen und nebenbei arbeite ich derzeit noch an einer  SandyBridge/SSD Troubleshoot Guide die wirklich jeden noch so in erster  Linie sinnlos erscheinenden Tweak erklärt (z.B. Warum sollte man sein  CMOS clearen wenn die SSD ein Bluescreen geworfen hat, wozu die WEI  laufen lassen etc.)
> 
> Mir langt es eben nicht, das meine SSD nun fehlerfrei läuft, ich möchte zu 100% wissen warum, vorher gebe ich keine Ruhe



Oha stimmt, jetzt kommt es mir langsam wieder wie ich auch in den SSD sumpf reingezogen wurde^^ Ich wollte rausfinden "Warum" ^^ angefangen hat alles mit dem thema "hilfe meine SSD schaft die werksangaben nicht" hab mich damals auch dumm und dusselig gelesen. 

Boah wenn ich das schon lese °°°!!!°°!!! 5 years warenty --> garantiert über SChreib Throttling! genau das hab ich schon auf der startseite in einem der ersten post angesprochen! Die SSD wird künstlich gebremst, dass sie ja die 5 jahre schaft. entlich mal ein grund für die schlechte GC und TRIm Umsetzung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap und genau das ist es weswegen ich mich mit @axxo ne ganze Nacht rum gestritten hatte, Trim bedeutet Schreibaufwand und davor hatte SF angst was sich aber jetzt langsam gebessert hat. Obwohl sie immer noch vorsichtiger sind als andere Controller Hersteller wie Samsung, Intel oder auch Marvell!


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja man kann ja die Reite sehen mich würde vor allem Self Test Diagnostic und Self Test Config interessieren. Werde die Screenshots aber auf jeden Fall wieder finden, war irgendne US-Seite wo ich das gesehen hatte.

Diese Maske ist aber auch schon interessant, da wird ja aufgezeigt das das Write Throttling dazu dient die Warranty einzuhalten bzw. eben der Einstatz des Throttling von eben diesem Parameter abhängig ist.

Wegen des Einbrechen der Schreibraten kann ich dir auf jeden Fall die Anvil SSD Seiten empfehlen da stehen paar gute Sachen, das Problem ist das natürlich kein Hersteller so etwas öffentlich eingestehen möchte dewegen findet man dazu nix in deren Foren.

Das Gute ist aber desto mehr die nun unter Druck geraten desto mehr an Infos kommt mittlerweile auch raus, weil die Anzahl der Leute die Fragen stellen direkt in den Herstellerforen wird immer größer und dadurch sind die nun teilweise gezwungen zumindest ein paar Infos preis zu geben, das funktioniert mehr oder weniger gut (OCZ ist da wenigstens ansatzweise offen, Corsair z.B. mauert ja total), was ich halt absolut schade finde ist das man sich gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zuschieben möchte bzw. das Intel ja vor 2 Wochen dementíert hat das es überhaupt Probleme mit SSD Laufwerken und Sandy Bridge Systemen gibt.

Woran man übrigens auch merkt das die Hersteller selbst echt nicht viel an der Firmware drehen können:
Viele User beschweren sich, das der S.m.a.r.t. Wert für die Temperatur konstant 128°C anzeigt. Bei OCZ hiess es das man das schon an Sandforce weitergegeben hat und nur die das beheben könnten.

Ich möchte mir als nächstes eigentlich das Revodrive 3 holen, aber da muss ich auch erst noch mal etwas schlauer werden was Fehlerquoten betrifft und Negativerfahrungen im täglichen Betrieb.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meine letzte Info ist, das SSD's gar keine Temperatur Sensor haben und schon gar nicht der Controller.


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also lange rede kurzer sinn, mir scheint es langsam so als ob das problem doch nicht von Trim und GC kommt sondern nur dieses Garantie Geschwätz...

diese Grafik zeigt es doch wunderbar...
http://www.pceva.com.cn/uploadfile/2011/0319/20110319115700727.jpg

SChreibt man mehr als Sandforce es erlaubt wirst gebremst und was wir als "idle" regeneration betiteln ist in wahrheit sich entfernen von der Linie und sich wieder ein "polster" zum Grenzwert verschaffen. hab schon von monaten davon gehört, nur gerade gibt das ganze puzzle einen sinn?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Diesen Effekt hatte ich mit meiner Force auch schon nach dem großen Einbruch auf 80MB/s ist sie auch mal zeitweise auf 50MN/s runter gegangen und hat sich nach ein paar Tagen wieder bei 80MB/s stabilisiert.
Wie gesagt das scheint aber SF langsam zu lockern aber am Anfang war die Furcht groß das die SSD's reihenweise ausfallen werden, hat sich ja zum Glück nicht bestätigt auch bei anderen Herstellern von Controllern nicht die die Schreibrate nicht so eingedämmt haben.
Verstehe ja die Geschäftspolitik von SF auch nicht unbedingt da es doch schon Erfahrungswerte mit andren Herstellern gab, da hätten sie sich doch ausmalen können das man die Schreibrate nicht so stark eindämmen muss das es für mindestens fünf Jahre reicht bevor sie hobs geht.


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja richtig die haben keinen Temperatur Sensor. Deswegen steht eben dieser Wert im S.m.a.r.t., ich denke mal 0° wäre eben besser, alles andere nervt wohl einige User. Mir ging es ja auch nur darum aufzuzeigen das die Hersteller selbst nicht mal eben einen Wert der fest eingetragen ist ändern können, das muss alles Sandforce selbst machen.

Und das eine vollständige Regeneration nicht drin ist ist klar und das diese Regeneration mit der Zeit immer runter geht(eben wie in dem Bild sehr gut zu sehen) will SF wohl öffentlich nicht so recht eingestehen, find ich schade.

Mal ne doofe Frage, mit welchem Treiber habt ihr eure SSD am Laufen? MsAHCI oder IaStor?



> Diesen Effekt hatte ich mit meiner Force auch schon nach dem großen  Einbruch auf 80MB/s ist sie auch mal zeitweise auf 50MN/s runter  gegangen und hat sich nach ein paar Tagen wieder bei 80MB/s  stabilisiert.


Und genau das meine ich, die SSD regeneriert sich zwar, aber halt nie wieder komplett vollständig auf den Wert nach Auslieferung bzw. Secure Erase.

Die Geschäftspolitik im Consumer Bereich zumindest scheint bei Sandforce wohl Speed auf Teufel komm raus zu sein, mir scheint es als wolle man das Image der schnellsten SSDs mit aller Gewalt aufrecht erhalten und geht dabei eben auf Kosten der Langlebigkeit, die IT-Industrie möchte ja eigentlich auch das wir unsere Hardware in Zyklen von 2-3 Jahren stetig erneuern, von daher könnte man diese 5 Jahre ja schon wieder direkt als sehr großzügig auslegen 


Vielleicht bringt das hier ja jemand was, enabling Trim with Sandforce 1xxx and MsAhci Driver:
http://filebase.exceleram.com/Software_Tools/HowTo/Enabling-TRIM-in-Windows-with-SandForce-Driven-SSD%28EN%29.pdf


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und wenn mir jetzt noch einer erklären kann warum man die SSD mit secure erase aus tricksen kann bin ich glücklich^^^wenn das einer täglich macht kriegt man die ssd sicher kaput geschrieben in den 5 jahren. oder haben sie vlt gedacht, ach das kennt keine sau darüber brauchen wir uns keine gedanken machen?

und warum bricht der speed bei ATTO niemals ein?! ach fragen über fragen die nie wirklich klären konnten^^


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich nehme den Intel treiber. frag mich jetzt aber nicht warum^^ Glaub hat paar punkte mehr geschaft und der glaube daran, das Intel für seinen controller bessere treiber schreiben kann als M$


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja der Intel Treiber ist auch momentan die beste Lösung, die Version sollte halt immer auch das Option Rom matchen.


Vielleicht für euch noch interessant:
Busting The SSD Reliability Myth

hab das Forum eben erst entdeckt bin mal gespannt was die da so für Meinungen und Erfahrungen haben. Spätestens morgen such ich mir aber ein anderes Hobby , bin ja schon richtig SSD-fixiert.


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ach keine sorge, nach 3,4 monaten lässt das auch wieder nach^^ und ich weiß wovon ich rede  (auch wenn das grad anders rüberkommt^^)

gibt es den keine gescheiten deutschen seiten zu diesem thema?! Englisch versteh ich zwar halbwegs aber so ein technisches thema bin ich schnell am BAHNHOF angekommen^^


----------



## axxo (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja ich hoffe doch auch das das irgendwann nachlässt.

Hat hier im Forum eigentlich irgendwer son Revodrive Dingens da würden mich echt mal die Benchwerte im Vergleich zu 2xVertex3 Max Iops interessieren.

Deutsche Seiten ist immer schwierig, die behandeln das Thema meist immer nur oberflächlich. 

Was mich auch interessiert sind die Sandisk - SSDs die Sandforce ja angeblich direkt mitentwickelt und produziert, bin mal gespannt ob die vielleicht sogar dann stressfreier als die Mitbewerber laufen werden.

Hier ist diese Kurve auch noch mal etwas besser dargestellt:

http://www.sandforce.com/userfiles/file/downloads/FMS2010_F1B-Look_Under_Hood_Jeremy_Werner.pdf


auch gut:

*http://www.sandforce.com/userfiles/...SD_Performance_and_Consistency_Kent_Smith.pdf

*da ist das Overpositioning mit und ohne Trim noch mal sehr gut aufgezeigt.

Ich denke die Folien hiervon werden sehr interessant:


> _Wednesday, August 10, 2011 @ 8:30am_
> *T1A: Garbage Collection & Understanding Foreground vs. Background GC and Other Related Elements*
> - Kent Smith, Sr. Director, Corporate Marketing
> Garbage collection is the key part of all SSD solutions and will  ultimately impact the performance of the drive. There are many factors  that control the speed at which the drive can perform garbage collection  and this presentation  will look at many of them. We will compare how  these factors are affected by over-provisioning, Flash write speed,  TRIM, etc.


Findet leider aber erst übermorgen statt.


Und wir 3 nähern uns vielleicht nun an vonwegen Trim und das es auf Sandforce SSDs wohl nicht so wirklich stattfindet, wie es angepriesen ist, ich habe diesen Thread hier gefunden und werde mal schauen was dort so berichtet wird, scheint auf jeden Fall auch als wird das ganze Dort ziemlich heiß diskutiert:
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...peed-on-a-Sandforce-drive&p=537614#post537614

vor allem Interessant:



> How to track TRIM in Win 7 via a process/IO filter manager, not beyond the scope of the enthusiast:
> 
> One way (free):
> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...l=1#post470565
> ...


----------



## Seven (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Crystal Disk Info zeigt mir an, dass meine SSD 71°C Warm ist... Wenn ich sie anfasse ist sie nicht mal handwarm. Hab vorhin mal die neue Firmware aufgespielt, weil ich hin und wieder Probleme (BSOD, Freez, ein mal bis jetzt vom BIOS nicht erkannt) mit der SSD hatte. Kann aber nicht 100% sagen, das die SSD schuld ist. Nun wird auch der Smart Wert richtig ausgelesen.

Auslesefehler? Mache mir Sorgen um das gute Stück...


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@axxo 
könntest du bitte bitte drauf achten deine post etwas kürzer zu halten ? du packst immer zuviel in einen thread rein. manchmal ist weniger mehr 

@seven
welche ssd hast du den?! Die ssd habe anscheinend wohl nie einen temperatur fühler da sie kaum bis gar keine wärme produziern. somit --> ja auslesefehler.


----------



## Seven (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab ne ADATA S599 mit 256GB... Gut das beruigt mich etwas.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hast du LPM aus?! das verhindert wohl die meisten freeze und co probleme. sonst wie gesagt, die 71° sind absoluter blödsin und nen smart fehler. hatten es erste gestern von...


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> @axxo
> könntest du bitte bitte drauf achten deine post etwas kürzer zu halten ? du packst immer zuviel in einen thread rein. manchmal ist weniger mehr



ich halte mich ja schon kurz, immerhin stehe ich mit meinen Recherchen ja noch am Anfang  keine Sorge hab gerade ne neue Fifa Saison auf der 360 angefangen das wird nun weniger mit dem Posten


----------



## Seven (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was ist LPM und wie kann man es Deaktivieren? Das sagt mir gerade nichts.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ich halte mich ja schon kurz, immerhin stehe ich mit meinen Recherchen ja noch am Anfang  keine Sorge hab gerade ne neue Fifa Saison auf der 360 angefangen das wird nun weniger mit dem Posten



bitte nicht falsch verstehen bzw. böse  Aber wie gesagt, wenn der beitrag mal zu lang wird wird schnell anstrengend  zumindest gehts mir und VAykir so... ich denke den meisten geht es nicht anderst. ich weiß wenn man viel zu sagen hat fällt es einem schwer sich kurz zu fassen aber auf mehrere threads aufteilen macht meistens mehr sind und man hängt die leute nicht so schnell ab


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Seven schrieb:


> Was ist LPM und wie kann man es Deaktivieren? Das sagt mir gerade nichts.


 

ist ne bios option aber gibt es soviel ich weiß bei AMD nicht ^^ hmm dann hilft wohl nur Q'n'Q auszumachen...falls dir das wert ist. ein versuch ist es allemal wert


----------



## Seven (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut Dann werde ich mal QnQ auschalten und schauen was es bringt. 

Allerdings hat Crystal Disk Info vor dem Update immer so um die 35°C ausgelesen.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

halte ich immer noch für einen auslesefehler...zumindest nach dem einschalten sollte raumtemperatur schon realistisch sein. selbst meine Cpu rent bei Zimmertemp @ EKL Norwand


----------



## Seven (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut dann bin ich beruigt. Alle anderen Temps sind bei mir volkommen im grünen Bereich.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> bitte nicht falsch verstehen bzw. böse  Aber wie gesagt, wenn der beitrag mal zu lang wird wird schnell anstrengend  zumindest gehts mir und VAykir so... ich denke den meisten geht es nicht anderst. ich weiß wenn man viel zu sagen hat fällt es einem schwer sich kurz zu fassen aber auf mehrere threads aufteilen macht meistens mehr sind und man hängt die leute nicht so schnell ab


 
Gerade das versuche ich eigentlich zu verhindern aber für die Rentner unter uns (bin ja selbst auch einer ) nehm ich da in Zukunft gerne Rücksicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Seven schrieb:


> Was ist LPM und wie kann man es Deaktivieren? Das sagt mir gerade nichts.


 
Du musst LPM über die Registrie abschalten das geht ganz einfach mit diesen zwei kleinen Dateien der Link ist im Abschnitt "UpdateII":

Hänger mit SSD durch Ausschalten von Intel LPM (Link Power Management) beseitigen


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@hulk 
er hat ein AMD system, er wird wohl den eintrag nicht finden 



> Gerade das versuche ich eigentlich zu verhindern aber für die Rentner unter uns (bin ja selbst auch einer ) nehm ich da in Zukunft gerne Rücksicht.


hehe, hätte man dir so nicht angemerkt...aber du hast ja sicher schon davon gehört das die jüngere Generation durch die Bank weg an ADS leidet  zumindest wollen uns das die Politiker einreden


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal wieder ein neues teures Spielzeug. Würde gute in ein Sandy Bridge E System passen 
Smart Modular Technologies kündigt SSD mit bis zu 1,6 TByte an


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein neues teures Spielzeug. Würde gute in ein Sandy Bridge E System passen
> Smart Modular Technologies kündigt SSD mit bis zu 1,6 TByte an



schon paar Tage her  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-und-begriffserklaerung-521.html#post3295809

Leider gibts immer noch keine Konkreten Preise zu der Sache!

Btw. ich wäre für einen SSD-News & Facts Sammelthread oder sowas, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Btw. ich wäre für einen SSD-News & Facts Sammelthread oder sowas, was meint ihr dazu?


und in wie fern soll er sich dann zu diesem thread hier unterscheiden? Die startseite erklärt alles wichtige, der rest wird hier reingespamt. kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die leute in dem anderen thread mehr zurück halten werden mit der "Plauderei" als hier


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2011)

Das kommt davon wenn man immer zu viele Infos in einen Post packt. Da gegen einfach einige Punkte unter


----------



## tester1010 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Heyho,

ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr mir denn aktuell für eine ssd mit 120 gb empfehlen könnt? die ocz vertex 3 ?

Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap die Vertex3 ist gut aber P/L mäßig würd ich dir die Crucial m4 128GB empfehlen die bekommst du schon für unter 160€:

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tester1010 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

is denn die vertex 3 ned um einiges schneller? haben einen sata-3 controller und würden hier schon gern bei einer neuanschaffung das bestmögliche herausholen!

DANKE


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne das sind Herstellerangaben die mit der Wirklichkeit nix zu tun haben du wirst keinen Unterschied zwischen den zweien merken höchstens bei Benchmark Programmen aber nicht im Alltag.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

greif lieber zur m4 die macht idr weniger probleme als die aktuelle Vertex 3 generation ...

auf diese HP hat die welt gewartet! einfach geil^^ (auch für Mac User geeignet )
The magic button — Make Everything OK


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Funktioniert der Button auch für mein Liebesleben????


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

aber klaro ^^ der hilft in allen lebenslagen. glaub den post ich jetzt in jedem thread rein als hilfestellung


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Lol ja in jedem Thread wo irgendjemand verzweifelt über mindestens 5 Seiten nach einer Lösung gegen Bluescreens sucht wird der jetzt verlinkt


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich bepiss mich jedes mal vor lachen wenn ich den Knopf drücke und mir dabei vorstelle alles im leben wäre so einfach  ja männer sind primitiv...aber glücklich  

Und weils so schön ist gleich nochmal auf die HP XD Der kommt gleich in meine signatur


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier ist übrigens mal ein interessanter Test, alle Crucial M4 Modelle im direkten Performance Vergleich:

Crucial m4 mit 64, 128, 256 und 512 GB im Performance-Vergleich : SSDs: Je größer, desto schneller. Warum?


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe schon gelesen, sehr netter bericht^^ Habs mir aber mal zur Abwechslung verkniffen "Fremdwerbung" zu betreiben.^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aber ja die Crucial m4 ist und bleibt meinen Standard Empfehlung besonders wenn man den Preis sieht aber dennoch kommt am ende des Monats ne Vertex3 oder Force3 in meinen PC!


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja die Vertex3 kann man mittlerweile guten Gewissens kaufen, zumindest wenn man selbst dazu bereit ist sich über Plug&Play hinaus zu bemühen (obwohl die bei den meißten Leuten ja auch ohne Veränderungen am System mittlerweile tadellos funktionieren).

Ich weiß immer noch nicht welche SSD ich mir für meinen Laptop hole, der hat ja nur Sata2 Ports soweit ich weiß, denke da wirds aber dann interessehalber auch mal eine M4 oder sonstwas was ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert habe. Vielleicht steig ich aber auch komplett auf Revodrive 3 um und verpflanze dann die jetzige Vertex3 in den Laptop.

Im OCZ Forum hat man wieder einmal etwas gefunden mit dem man die Hard Disk Power Options auf Intel&AMD Systemen etwas eingehender verändern kann:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/powermanagementtweaker.png/

Wäre nur schön wenn es endlich mal eine definitive Ansage gibt was nun die Ursache für das BSOD&Freeze Problem war.

Mit diesem Reg-File lassen sich diese Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Power Plan freischalten:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=21548&d=1312900725


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich will halt ne SSD mit dem neuen SF Controller, da gibts noch ein paar Geheimnisse die es zu klären gillt und außerdem brauch ich ein neues Spielzeug!
Dann hab ich eine Crucial m4 64GB, Corsair Force 120GB2 und eben dann ne neue V3 oder Force3!


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wäre nur schön wenn es endlich mal eine definitive Ansage gibt was nun die Ursache für das BSOD&Freeze Problem war.



des haben se noch nicht mal bei der alten Generation geschafft XD denke auch dieses mal wird es so in Vergessenheit geraten bis die nächste generation raus kommt und neue probleme auftauchen 



> Aber ja die Crucial m4 ist und bleibt meinen Standard Empfehlung  besonders wenn man den Preis sieht aber dennoch kommt am ende des Monats  ne Vertex3 oder Force3 in meinen PC!



ich dachte ich habe aufgeben dich zu verstehen...aber trotzdem wtf warum? ^^  einfach nur selber zu testen das man im alltag keinen unterschied zur Force 2 merkt?


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Lol das doch mal fein, eine antwort bevor ich die frage gestelllt habe ...zu geil


----------



## thom_cat (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> neue V3 oder Force3!


wobei das ja nicht die gleichen kategorien sind.

die v3 hat synchronen speicher und die force3 asynchronen. das gegenstück zur vertex3 sollte doch die force3gt sein.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

... wäre ja sonst auch viel zu einfach  Aber du hast vollkommen recht. es gibt noch nen unterschied zwischen synchronen und asynchronen. und weil das noch nicht reicht, gibts jetzt auch noch toshiba flash als Sandforce Anbindung...

SandForce zeigt SSD mit Toshibas 24-nm-Flash - 09.08.2011 - ComputerBase

Vorbei die zeiten wo es egal war welchen Hersteller man als Sandforce laufwerk wählt ...juhu


----------



## thom_cat (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, du hast recht... warum einfach wenn man es auch kompliziert machen kann


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und dabei ist die SSD thematik eh schon für die meisten kompliziert genug und dann jetzt noch solche feine "unterschiede" wie sync, async, FW und flashhersteller...mann oh mann...und das in einer zeit wo es eh schon schwer genug ist eine klare empfehlung auszusprechen da eigentlich alle produkte mehr oder weniger gleich schnell sind


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja stimmt ja die GT hat Corsair nachgeschoben! Na mal sehn was es wird????


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Tage wird da eh noch so einiges an neuerungen Enthüllt werden, derzeit ist Flash Speicher Konferenz in Santa Clara (wie man ja in dem Link auch lesen kann).

Bin mal gespannt ob das Auswirkungen auf die Preisgestaltung haben wird, das ist ja nach wie vor immer noch der riesen Kritikpunkt an der ganzen SSD Geschichte, was ich aber absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Ich bin der Meinung das eine SSD einen Rechner ungemein aufwerten kann und vor allem das Arbeiten mit Programmen, die viele Libraries beim Start mitladen usw. angenehmer gestaltet.

Und wie roheed schon sagte ist schon lustig was es da alles so an unterschiedlichen Techniken usw. gibt aber am komischsten finde ich das die ganzen Devices in Sachen spürbarer Alltagsgeschwindigkeit so ziemlich gleichauf liegen teilweise gilt das ja sogar Generationen-übergreifend.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die gt hat höhere Schreibleistung und würde ich unter allen umständen der "normalen" Force bevorzugen


----------



## thom_cat (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bei der normalen force3 finde ich den preis echt lecker... vielleicht mache ich daraus ein datengrab


----------



## axxo (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja die Force3 haben echt super Preis/Leistung das stimmt schon aber als Datengrab sind mir alle SSD noch viel zu teuer


----------



## thom_cat (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ziel ist es alle hdds aus dem system zu bekommen 
das richtige datengrab ist eh ein nas auf dem speicher


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

...hehe jetzt sind wir schon an dem punkt an dem sich leute gedanken machen über ein DAtengrab in form von einer SSD  nene bevor wir da noch nicht bei der terabyte grenze sind nicht der rede werd. zuvor würde ich sogar noch meinem "surf" laptop eine system SSD spendieren


----------



## thom_cat (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

muss ja jeder selbst wissen ob er noch so ein ratterndes teil im system haben will


----------



## axxo (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja also meine beiden ST2000DL003 hört man kein bisschen, die Zeit der ratternden Festplatten ist wohl auch endgültig vorbei (bzw. kommt das eben sobald die etwas älter werden erst und bis dahin verbaut man eh was neues).
Für Torrents hab ich so ne alte Hitachi 160Gb 2,5" aus nem alten Notebook verbaut, die macht mehr Lärm als alle anderen Laufwerke zusammen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich hol mir ja auch ende des Monats ne zweite SSD für mein PC, Vertex3 60GB mit meiner Force 120GB reich mit das und für den Rest nehm ich ne Externe für die Sicherung!


----------



## mojoxy (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hm ja die V3 wird langsam echt bezahlbar... Da kommt man doch glatt wieder in Versuchung


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@hulk....
kauf dir bitte bitte keine V3 schon gar nicht die kleine 60 gb version...hast du im anderen thread gesehen wie unterirdisch schlecht die sind? langsamer als die v2 nach der umstellung. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread-29.html#post3306947


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> muss ja jeder selbst wissen ob er noch so ein ratterndes teil im system haben will


machs doch einfach wie ich.. hab mir zwei kleine 2,5" platten @ 500gb eingebaut, unhörbar, ne menge platz und zum zocken und so schnell genug. kann ich jedem silent freak nur ans herz legen. Leiser geht wirklich nur noch mit einer ssd


----------



## axxo (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> @hulk....
> kauf dir bitte bitte keine V3 schon gar nicht die kleine 60 gb version...hast du im anderen thread gesehen wie unterirdisch schlecht die sind? langsamer als die v2 nach der umstellung.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread-29.html#post3306947


 
Richtig, ich würde mir lieber auch noch eine 120er holen, vor allem wird dann auch die Performance zwischen den beiden SSD Laufwerken um einiges besser sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach um die Geschwindigkeit gehts mir gar net so, ich brauch nur ein neues Spielzeug und unbedingt eine mit dem neuen SF Controller der juckt mich schon. Kann sein das ich mir auch ne Force3 kaufe mal seh, sind ja noch gute zwei Wochen hin bis das Gehalt kommt, hehe.


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm ok als "neues" spielzeug würde ich es mir grad noch gefallen lassen. empfehlen würde ich die kleinste V3 keinem. Gilt aber auch für andere kastrierten SAndforce Modelle. der hersteller ist mir nicht mal so wichtig. 


BTW, hier gehts zu meinem "neusten" Forums Projekt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...lw-laufzeit-hall-fame-thread.html#post3312475
Über eine rege teilnahme würde ich mich freuen


----------



## thom_cat (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> machs doch einfach wie ich.. hab mir zwei kleine 2,5" platten @ 500gb eingebaut, unhörbar, ne menge platz und zum zocken und so schnell genug. kann ich jedem silent freak nur ans herz legen. Leiser geht wirklich nur noch mit einer ssd


 
wer sagt denn, dass ich nicht schon eine kleine 2,5" hdd drin habe?!
ist sogar in der scythe dämmbox 

aber leiser geht immer.
mehr wie 200-300 gb insgesamt brauche ich eh nicht im system, für alles andere hab ich mein nas mit 2tb aktuell.


----------



## axxo (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gerade gesehen das die 120gb Vertex3 Max Iops schon wieder 20€ billiger geworden ist  dann werd ich mir ja sogar eine neue anstatt einer gebrauchten verbauen (gebraucht hat mir jemand ein Angebot über 180€ gemacht bei 2 Monate altem Kaufbeleg), hoffentlich hält sich der Preis zum Monatsende hin auch noch!


----------



## axxo (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

SSD-News des Tages:

*PM830*

*Schnelle SSD mit 512 GByte von Samsung*

*http://www.golem.de/1108/85644.html*


Und

*Ultrastar SSD400M*

*MLC-SSD für unternehmenskritische Anwendungen*

*http://www.golem.de/1108/85661.html
*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Könntest du es nächstes mal so posten das man die Links auch anklicken kann, das würde die natürliche Faulheit von uns Usern entgegenkommen.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sauberle...das klingt echt nice...300 mb/s write. wird auch mal zeit 

axxo sein beitrag mit link^^ Samsung stellt PM830-SSDs mit SATA 6 Gb/s vor - 11.08.2011 - ComputerBase

und das klingt auch gar nicht mal so schlecht....SAta express nur für SSD!!!

http://www.computerbase.de/news/2011-08/sata-express-soll-ssds-mit-bis-zu-16-gb-s-anbinden/


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na auf den Preis der 512GB Variante bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe, ich denke beim aktuellen preis von 1.5€ pro GB bist weit über der 600€ marke ^^ Aber wir sind ja noch lange am anfang. in paar jahren lachen wir über solche preise.


----------



## axxo (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sorry da hab ich die Links irgendwie nicht richtig reinkopiert.

Die Preise werden innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate immens fallen, wichtig ist aber das nun vielleicht noch anständige Controller gebaut werden (SSD Seitig) bei denen Plug&Play ohne irgendwelche Kompromisse eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.

Durch die ganzen neuerungen bin ich die ganze Zeit am Überlegen ob eine zweite "kleine" SSD überhaupt noch lohnenswert ist, wenn ich mir in ein paar Monaten vielleicht ein 480GB Gerät für nicht viel mehr Geld leisten könnte.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

naja ganz so schnell wird es dann wohl auch nicht gehen. Ich bin vor einem jahr ca. eingestiegen und die preise haben sich noch nicht halbiert. ich denke mal 30% Preisverlust pro jahr sind realistisch/optimistisch. 

Und soooo schlecht sind die controller eigentlich gar nicht nicht. viele probleme sind ja auch auf die SATA controller und co. zurück zu führen. Ich denke, wenn man sich nicht so tief mit der marterie auskennt laufen eigentlich alle ssd zm größten teil problemlos bei den leuten.


----------



## axxo (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier mal ein schöner aktueller Roundup einiger Devices mit Sandforce 2281:

AnandTech - The SandForce Roundup: Corsair, Kingston, Patriot, OCZ, OWC & MemoRight SSDs Compared


Anandtech ist generell sehr zu empfehlen was Knowledge über SSD angeht !


----------



## roheed (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich weiß^^ aber ich tu mich relativ schwer mit "technischem" englisch...ok von mir aus auch mit englisch im allgemeinen  aber ich werd mich mal versuchen durchzukämpfen.


----------



## axxo (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Im Prinzip steht da nichts neues, drin, da sind die Anandtech Leute diesmal etwas Langsam. 

Das Bluescreen Mysterium ist mittlerweile so ziemlich komplett aufgelöst, die Leute die jetzt noch Probleme haben führen einfach die notwendigen Schritte nicht richtig aus, haben defekte Sata Kabel oder ein sonstiges Treiber Problem. 
Klar sind diese ganzen Schritte für den 0815 User viel zu viel verlangt aber da liegt es nun an Intel, den Mainboardherstellern oder sonstwem ihre Treiber zu fixen, neue UEFIs zu releasen etc.


----------



## axxo (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal eine kleine Kaufempfehlung:

Chronos 2,5" SSD 120 GB

Mushkin Cronos 120GB mit SF2281 Controller , 1,21€ pro GB, 550mb/s lesen und 515mb/s und maximale IOPS 90.000 klingt auf jeden Fall sehr gut (zumindest für diesen Preis).

Da würden micht echt mal die Werte bei AS SSD interessieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap AS SSD im Vergleich mit anderen SSD's weil Werte an sich sagen halt sehr wenig aus, das weißt du ja selbst!


----------



## axxo (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Eben, das sind ja nur die ATTO Werte die auf einer optimalen Kompression der Daten beruhen und fernab der Alltagswerte sind, trotzdem find ich 144€ schon einen ziemlichen Kampfpreis für ne 120er Sata3 SSD mit SF2281.
Was da angepriesen wird ist ja schon mehr Performance als eine Vertex 3 Max Iops und die kostet derzeit ganze 80-100€ mehr.


----------



## roheed (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die chronos deluxe führt meinen AS SSD thread an^^Weiß nicht ob die deluxe version was besseres ist als die von dir gepostete SSD. der preis ist allemal der hammer

edit: wenn ich mir die preise so anschau muß ich aber doch fast lachen...150€ für eine 120gb Force 3?! was hast du nochmal gezahlt @ hulk?`knapp 300 für dir force 2?
Glaub meine F80 hat schon irgendwas um die 220€ gekostet. Und ja es gibt einen unterschied zur Chornos und Chronos Deluxe. ich tippe mal stark auf das sync und async flash zeugs.


----------



## axxo (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja oder 32nm Toshiba Toggle Nand wie bei den Max Iops Modellen eben, die sind ja eine ganze Ecke teurer. 

Ist für mich aber alles ein gutes Zeichen, was den Preisverfall angeht.

Vor allem kommt 2012 ein neuer Sata-Standart dann dürften die jetzigen Modelle nochmal gute 30%-50% günstiger sein bzw. es gibt mehr GB Kapazität fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## einrudelgurken (13. August 2011)

Hi, ich wollte euch mal was Fragen, weil ihr euch ja alle mit SSD's auskennst.^^
Ich schwanke momentan zwischen einer Vertex 2 mit 180gb für ca. 210€ und einer Crucial m4 128gb für 170€.  Ich möchte sie in mein M11x R3 einbauen und sie wird als einzige Platte laufen. 
Ja es hat Sata3.  

Jetzt möchte ich wissen, was besser ist, das mehr an Geschwindigkeit oder das mehr an Speicherplatz. 
Wie ist das eig mit den Vertex 2, wegen dem 25nm Flash? Sind die jetzt wirklich schlecht? 

lg Einrudelgurken


----------



## axxo (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Derzeit eindeutig Crucial m4, Preis/Leisung mäßig gesehen. Ansonsten schau dir mal die Mushkin chronos an die ich auf Seite 534 verlinkt habe, die schaut wirklich interessant aus.


----------



## juergen28 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Derzeit eindeutig Crucial m4, Preis/Leisung mäßig gesehen. Ansonsten schau dir mal die Mushkin chronos an die ich auf Seite 534 verlinkt habe, die schaut wirklich interessant aus.



Der Preis ist schon der Hammer. Wäre was für mein Notebook.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap im Notebook läuft die m4 super, habs sie gerade vor zwei Wochen in mein 2 Jahre altes Teil eingebaut und bin hell auf begeistert.

@roheed ja hab mitte 2010 für die Force 300€ gelöhnt aber bereut habe ich es bis zum heutigen Tage nicht und hergeben würde ich sie auch nicht, super Teil noch mit den alten Flash Chips.
Wenn ich sie in fünf Jahren noch hab wird man sehen ob die alten Flashchips wirklich besser waren/sind!


----------



## thom_cat (13. August 2011)

Die Chronos hat mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit asynchronen Flash verbaut und sollte daher vergleichbar mit der Corsair Force 3 sein.

Die Chronos Deluxe dürfte dann das schnellere Modell sein, wie die Force 3GT.
Die Preise sprechen jedenfalls dafür.


----------



## roheed (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@einrudelgurke
Im alltag werden sich beide ssd nichts schenken! im prinzip musst leider selber entscheiden ob dir die 60gb mehr dir wichtig sind. ich bin ja allgemein der meinung das 120 gb mehr als dicke reichen. btw sowohl die Vertex 2 als auch die m4 haben die neuen 2Xnm flash zellen verbaut. Von dem aspekt her ist es egal was du dir kaufst. 

Preislich würde ich zur V2 @ 180 gb greifen, Mehr leistung hat natürlich die m4  @ 128 gb. Flashtypen haben beide die gleichen. 

@thom_cat
jo so sehe ich das auch...bei ocz ist das sicher der unterschied vertex und Agility


----------



## thom_cat (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

richtig, bei ocz wäre das vertex zu agility.

und was das notebook angeht, da würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch die größe der geschwindigkeit vorziehen... gerade wenn man keine zweite platte einbauen kann.


----------



## roheed (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

 achso er will es in einem Laptop verbauen, dachte es sein nur ein MB Bezeichnung  ja dann erst recht den freien speicher mitnehmen!!!!! Es sei den du hast noch nen slot frei für eine weitere HDD dann ist es wieder wurst. aber ich denke du weißt was wir dir sagen wollen


----------



## einrudelgurken (13. August 2011)

Jo Danke, dann weis ich Bescheid. 
Nein ich habe nicht noch einen Slot frei, ist ein Alienware M11x R3, falls dir das was sagt. Werd mir dann bis Ende August die Vertex 2 @180gb zulegen, wenn ich mich dazu durchringe.


----------



## Vaykir (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

05:26 Uhr


----------



## mojoxy (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

10:28 Uhr? Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## roheed (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

12:15Uhr 
tzzz...sicher nach der disse noch online gekommen und diesen nicht ganz zurechnungsfähigen post getätigt ^^


----------



## type_o (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo @ all, 

ist diese SSD zu empfehlen oder eher Finger weg?! 
Ich suche eine SSD zw. 60 und 120 Gb, max 100 EURO. 
Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar. 

MfG type_o


----------



## roheed (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nicht mehr grad die frischeste SSD aber für das geld kann man ruhig zuschlagen. 

Alternative inkl. neustem Controller die Crucial m4@60gb. dürfte auch um die 100€ kosten. was dir wichtiger ist, sprich speicherplatz oder speed zum benchen mußt selber entscheiden  Im alltag wirst kaum einen unterschied merken


----------



## type_o (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke, ich brauch eher den Speicherplatz als Speed zum Benchen!  
Die Curical m4 wäre schon ne Überlegung wert, aber was da alles drauf soll, macht die SSD schon zu 92% voll (bei 60 Gb). Das finde ich zu viel. 

MfG type_o


----------



## roheed (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ne das kannst knicken damit hast später dann auch kein spaß mit wenn du immer am limit rumgurkst. also wie gesagt, selbst mit der Controller generation macht man grundsätzlich nichts falsch. bench rekorde wirst halt damit nicht mehr brechen können aber um das soll es ja nicht gehen.


----------



## type_o (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke, ist schon bestellt!  
Ne, benchen is ne wirklich mein Ding, will die nur fürs Sys und Progs. 

MfG type_o


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sacht mal:
Kennt hier jemand einen SSD vs. HDD Vergleich, der die Ladezeit von Age of Empires 3 berücksichtigt? Habe das die letzten Tage mal ausgegraben und es reagiert definitiv sehr gut auf den höheren Durchsatz meiner neuen HDDs, während andere Spiele sich kaum beeindruckt zeigten - und testweise verbaute SSDs eben auch nicht. Letztere sind jetzt nicht mehr hier, aber würde mich mal interessieren, ob der alte Schinken tatsächlich die "spürbare Beschleunigung" umsetzen kann, die ich bei z.B. Fallout3 nicht finden konnte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich weiß nur das Half Live2 extremst auf eine SSD reagiert und teilweise auch noch WoW bei allen anderen Games ist es eher durchwachsen und man muss mit der stopuhr davor sitzen um den Unterschied zu merken.


----------



## Schwager (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo Leute...
Hab seit ner Woche ne ocz vertex3 am Laufen. Seither ging alles top , bis heute mittag!!! Der Rechner hängte sich auf, ich startete neu und die Kiste stoppte von da an immer beim Aufbau des Win7-Logos....Rechner auf usw...umgestöpselt, keine Änderung!   
Dann im Bios von AHCI auf IDE umgestellt und die Platte läuft wieder
Weiss mir da jemand ne Antwort? Liegt das an der Platte oder am Board, Controller ???
Wäre Dankbar für ein paar Ideen, bevor ich die Platte umtausche und dann wieder das gleiche Problem habe...
Grüsse
Der Schwager


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kontrolliere erst mal ob der Reg. Eintrag noch aktive ist, wenn nicht also ne 1 drin steht dann ist klar warum er im AHCI Modus nicht mehr hoch fährt, also schau mal nach unter:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Msahci
  Ob bei "start" der Wert 0 drin steht, wenn nicht trage ihn ein und dann im Bios wieder auf AHCI stellen und hochfahren!


----------



## Schwager (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@hulkhardy1
Das hab ich schon kontrolliert, als sie IDE wieder startete - ist aber nach wie vor auf 0...
wenn ich dann im BIOS wieder Ahci umschalte, läuft sie bis zum Win7-Logo, es blitzt kurz ein Bluescreen auf und dann ist schluss.
Die Platte hatte vorher keine Mucken gemacht - hatte nen Bluescreen, der auch irgendwie hängte und dann ging nix mehr...
Schw.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hast du mal versucht den SATA Port zu wechseln, nimm mal einen anderen. Ich vermute eher ein Problem mit dem Board als mit der SSD. 
Mir ist persönlich noch keine SSD bekannt die nur im IDE Modus geht und bei AHCI streikt. Beim Board kann der AHCI Controller schon mal einen Hau weg haben. Und nimm mal ein anderes SATA Kabel, teste die zwei Sachen mal durch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das Half Live2 extremst auf eine SSD reagiert und teilweise auch noch WoW bei allen anderen Games ist es eher durchwachsen und man muss mit der stopuhr davor sitzen um den Unterschied zu merken.



Misst. HL² hab ich damals nicht getestet, weil ich keinen Bock auf die ewige Steam-Updaterei nach jeder Neuinstalltion hatte 




Schwager schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon kontrolliert, als sie IDE wieder startete - ist aber nach wie vor auf 0...
> wenn ich dann im BIOS wieder Ahci umschalte, läuft sie bis zum Win7-Logo, es blitzt kurz ein Bluescreen auf und dann ist schluss.



Deaktivier mal den automatischen Neustart bei Bluescreens, vielleicht enthält der ja irgend einen Hinweis.
Für mich persönlich klingt das nach einem Treiberproblem und wenns plötzlich aufgetreten ist, würde ich erwarten, dass die Software daran schuld ist. Hast du weitere Laufwerkscontroller auf dem Board und ein weiteres Laufwerk im System?
Dann könntest du mal probieren, die Treiber für den Hauptcontroller im AHCI-Modus neu zu installieren.


----------



## Schwager (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich fall vom Glauben ab!!! Es geht wieder ... Das einzige was ich jetzt gemacht habe, war die Bootreihenfolge meiner Platten zu ändern. Wieso auch immer die plötzlich verstellt war?!?
Hab die vertex wieder an erste Stelle gesetzt, gebootet und die Kiste fährt wieder hoch, ahci wieder am Start...
Bin baff, hoffe mal das wars dann jetzt... hab mich so gefreut, dass ich ne SSD ohne die ganzen Macken habe...
Tja, Danke Euch erstmal für die schnellen Antworten !!!
Hier gefällts mir
Grüsse
Der Schwager


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na so einfach kann es manchmal sein, wenns den in der Liebe auch so wäre!


----------



## Schwager (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hehe, gesprochen wie ein weiser Mann


----------



## axxo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Schwager schrieb:


> Ich fall vom Glauben ab!!! Es geht wieder ... Das einzige was ich jetzt gemacht habe, war die Bootreihenfolge meiner Platten zu ändern. Wieso auch immer die plötzlich verstellt war?!?
> Hab die vertex wieder an erste Stelle gesetzt, gebootet und die Kiste fährt wieder hoch, ahci wieder am Start...
> Bin baff, hoffe mal das wars dann jetzt... hab mich so gefreut, dass ich ne SSD ohne die ganzen Macken habe...
> Tja, Danke Euch erstmal für die schnellen Antworten !!!
> ...




Die Bootreihenfolge kann sich ändern wenn die SSD mal kurz aus dem System "verschwindet", liegt am AHCI Link Power Management, das ist wohl noch ziemlich Buglastig sowohl bei AMD wie auch Intel, mehr dazu kannst du im Forum des Herstellers deiner SSD nachlesen


----------



## axxo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Intel hat nun endlich das Update für die "320"er SSD-Serie  released welche den 8MB-Bug behebt.

Hier die Release Notes:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/18363/eng/Release Notes.pdf


----------



## mojoxy (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sorry falls es schon mal gepostet wurde, aber da ich zurzeit auf der Gamescom bin, habe ich nicht jeden Post verfolgt. Nachfolger der Samsung 470:

Samsung stellt SSD-830-Reihe mit SATA-6GBps offiziell vor


----------



## thom_cat (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das teil sieht echt verdammt gut aus... sowohl optisch als auch von den daten.


----------



## roheed (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wie hulk schon sagte, bei spielen verhalten sich SSD recht eigenwillig. bei manchen merkt man es extrem, bei anderen kaum und für andere brauchst schon ne stopuhr  Kommt wohl drauf an wie die spieldaten vorliegen, viele kleine dateien oder eine große gepackte usw. und dann je nachdem limitiert mal eher das eine oder das andere. Andere games, wie Mafia 2 oder Metro haben selbst auf ner hdd kaum eine Ladezeit da bringt dann ne ssd noch weniger vorteile. 

Ja die neue Samsung sieht heiß aus Bin mal auf die ersten bench gespannt. wird sich wohl in richtung M4, Vertex 3 und Intel 510 einreihen


----------



## axxo (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das neue Samsung schaut echt gut aus und hört sich auch sinnvoll an.

Corsair gibt 2 neue 90GB Modelle raus: Corsair: Schnelle SSDs mit 90 GiByte und SATA 6 Gbps-Anschluss - ssd, corsair


----------



## roheed (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dürfte dann irgendwo bei 120€ liegen oder? wenn sie den speed der 120 hat wäre sie sicherlich eine interesannte alternative. bin ja immer noch der meinung das 120gb für ne os platte viel zu viel sind XD selbst meine Force 90 hat grad mal 44gb drauf


----------



## mojoxy (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wollte eigentlich auch gestern noch schreiben, dass das doch ein SSD für roheed sein könnte. Der alte 90GB Verfechter


----------



## roheed (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh man, bei manchen hats wohl immer noch nicht klick gemacht 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...te-und-sata-6-gbps-anschluss.html#post3343923

konnte es dann natürlich nicht lassen gleich mein senf dazu zu geben


----------



## Roadkiller (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi,
Heute kam mein Thinkpad e320 an. Ich wollte die HDD (7mm dick) durch eine Samsung MZ-5PA128 SSD (9mm dick) austauschen, jedoch passt diese nicht da die SSD etwas zu dick ist. Welcher Hersteller baut dünne SSDs welche garantiert in mein Thinkpad passen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## roheed (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh...das ist natürlich doof jetzt^^ bin mir grad aber relativ sicher das kaum ein hersteller 7mm ssd im programm hat. aber vlt. wissen die anderen noch einen heißen tip.


----------



## Roadkiller (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Anschlüsse sind bei mir genau anders herum als auf dem Amazon Produktbild. Ist dies ein Fehler seitens des Herstellers? Wenn der Anschluss anders wär, könnte ich die SSD mit dem Schriftzug nach oben einsetzen und es würde passen. Welche SSD ist einsetzbar so dass der Anschluss unterhalb vom Gehäuse ist wenn ich sie einsetze?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der Anschluss ist Standard die SSD wird dann nur gedreht das ist alles!


----------



## roheed (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja ich konnte deine aussage auch nicht ganz nachvollziehn. oder meinst du das die anschlüsse so wie sie sind auf der oberseite der ssd besser passen würden?! Kein plan ob es überhaupt sowas gibt. Im Desktop fällt es wohl nicht so stark auf aber im Laptop müsste doch das ganze auch genormt sein^^


----------



## mojoxy (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit ein mSATA SSD zu verbauen? Mir fällt nämlich kein SSD mit 7mm Bauhöhe ein, die haben glaube ich alle die Standardgröße...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mir ist nur von Intels G2 und von der 320er bekannt, das die 2.5" ein 7mm  hohes Gehäuse und einen abschraubbaren 2.5mm Rahmen hat aber kann sein das es noch andere gibt???

edit: Hab hier noch was zum Thema gefunden:
http://thinkpad-forum.de/threads/114959-HOWTO-Einbau-von-Festplatten-mit-9-5mm-Bauh%F6he-%28z.B.-Crucial-C300%29-ins-X220


----------



## Roadkiller (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke für eure Beiträge!
Ich habe nun eine Crucial M4 bestellt. Diese soll laut einigen Berichten auch ein abschraubares Gehäuse ohne Siegel haben. Ich werde nach dem Wochenende hier berichten ob der Einbau erfolgreich verlaufen ist.

MfG
Road


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ansonsten musst du dir halt überlegen, was dir wichtiger ist - Garantie oder eine SSD. Denn Bauteile und Platine dürften bei keiner SSD 7 mm dick sein und auf den Rest kann man eigentlich verzichten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten musst du dir halt überlegen, was dir wichtiger ist - Garantie oder eine SSD.


 
Der war gut, so einen ähnlichen Satz hab ich mal zu meiner Ex Freundin gesagt als sie ein Kind von mir wollte, heheh


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Langsam gibts aber echt eine Ausverkauf, man bekommt momentan die OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB schon für 129€ nach geschmissen!
heise online-Preisvergleich: OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTXPL120G) | / Deutschland


----------



## roheed (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Der war gut, so einen ähnlichen Satz hab ich mal zu meiner Ex Freundin gesagt als sie ein Kind von mir wollte, heheh



lol was hast ihr gesagt?! Kind oder SSD? für was du dich entschieden hast wissen wir ja heutzutage 



> Langsam gibts aber echt eine Ausverkauf, man bekommt momentan die OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB schon für 129€ nach geschmissen!



ja da sieht man doch schön was passiert wenn man sich das vertrauen seiner kunden einmal verplempert hat^^glaubst ja net im ernst das sie die teile aus reiner nächstensiebe so billig verkaufen. ich denke das werden einfach ladenhütter sein nach den ganzen negativen schlagzeilen über die SAndforce 2XXX SSD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So die neue FW sollte eigentlich den schweren Fehler der Intel 320 beheben bei dem alle Daten gelöscht werden und nur noch 8GB der SSD erkannt werden aber zu früh gefreut der Fehler besteht weiterhin.

Intel SSD 320 8-MByte-Bug: Trotz neuer Firmware weiter Probleme - intel, ssd


----------



## roheed (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wieso schreibt ihr immer 8 GB bug?^^ Es bleiben noch viel weniger übrig  Nachricht habe ich schon gelesen. Tja dumm gelofen Intel, wa?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja sorry sind nur 8MB nicht 8GB aber der Effekt bleibt der selbe, die Daten sind weg auch wenn man die SSD danach wieder reaktivieren kann.


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe mir jetzt den Wolf gesucht und nichts gefunden. Selbst bei Intel habe ich keine Info darüber erfahren. Entweder bin ich blind oder zu ... .

Folgendes Anliegen. Es geht um das Zurücksetzen der freien Blöcke durch TRIM oder Garbage Collection, bevor sie neu genutzt werden kann. Welche dieser Techniken wird bei dieser SSD bei der Intel X25-M G2 Postville 120GB verwendet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Beides, Trim markiert die Zellen GC führt das Löschen aus!


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh ich dachte das wären 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Techniken dafür. Ist noch Neuland für mich  Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## roheed (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Intel hat doch ne software beiligen oder net?! Redest du davon? 

Wie hulk schon sagte, TRIM markiert die nicht mehr benötigten ZEllen (kommt vom OS) CG sitzt im Controller und räumt die SSD je nach hersteller zu einem geeigneten Zeitpunkt auf.


----------



## meratheus (23. August 2011)

Nein, dass war es schon. Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass es SSD's auch ohne TRIM und GC geben soll, die mit der Zeit unter extremen Performanceverlust leiden sollen. Und über die Funktionen konnte ich zu der Intel-SSD nix finden.


----------



## roheed (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

aso...ja die ersten SSD's hatten da schon ihre lieben probleme mit. Aber solange du Windows 7 im einsatz hast brauchst du dir mit der Intel SSD keine sorgen machen


----------



## axxo (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

TRIM  

Zu dem Intel Firmware Update, mittlerweile häufen sich die Meldungen das selbst das Firmwareupdate in einigen Fällen den Bug nicht beheben kann, sieht wohl so aus als müsse Intel bei einigen Leuten die Hardware tauschen.


----------



## mojoxy (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Es häufen sich sogar die Meldungen, dass der Bug erst nach dem Aufspielen der neusten Firmware, was von Intel ja dringend empfohlen wird, auftrat


----------



## axxo (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na da ist mir OCZ ja dann doch lieber mittlerweile hat man da endlich (eine weitere) Lösung zum Vermeiden von Bluescreens bei den SF2281 Laufwerken gefunden, bin mal gespannt ob die Problematik irgendwann ein Ende nimmt.


----------



## mojoxy (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vorallem sind die V3s echt günstig geworden


----------



## roheed (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ...bin mal gespannt ob die Problematik irgendwann ein Ende nimmt.


das wird nicht so schnell der fall sein denke ich^^ Mit jeder neuen generation werden auch wieder neue macken auftreten. Und man sieht ja, selbst so ein alter Hase wie Intel hat (mal wieder) was übersehen und fehlerhafte FW ausgeliefert.

Halten wir zusammen:
Crucial --> Freeze Probleme
SAndforce --> BSOD Probleme, Totalausfälle
Intel --> 8mb Bug 

Aber nichts desto trotz werden die mehrzahl der User keine probleme mit ihren SSDs haben. ich glaub der eindruck täuscht das sie so anfällig sind.


----------



## guna7 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Aber nichts desto trotz werden die mehrzahl der User keine probleme mit ihren SSDs haben. ich glaub der eindruck täuscht das sie so anfällig sind.


 Meine ist aber trotzdem hinüber.


----------



## roheed (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hulk seine ist ja auch schon mal abgeraucht...aber das kann einem ja mit normalen festplatten oder andere hardware theoretisch auch jeder zeit passieren. Mein 0850 SonyEricsson (eines der letzten nicht Tsunami des Schwachsinns "Smartphone Virus Welle" erfasste Tastenhandy) wo man meinen könnte es sei ausgereift habe ich auch nur Probleme am laufenden band. 2x Display verreckt, 1x Kamera verreckt und einen FW Bug welches das Telefonbuch schreddert wenn ich das handy ausmache! Ich denke solche schrägen negativbeispiele hat jeder schon mal erlebt.


----------



## guna7 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> hulk seine ist ja auch schon mal abgeraucht...aber das kann einem ja mit normalen festplatten oder andere hardware theoretisch auch jeder zeit passieren.


 Da hast du allerdings recht. Ich gebe ja auch nicht der SSD-Technik an sich die Schuld. Ist halt passiert!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na ja die Sache bei der SSD ist ein wenig anderster, bei 99% der Ausfälle ist der Controller verreckt, bei ner HDD gibts eine Vielzahl von Ausfallvarianten.


----------



## guna7 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja, was schlussendlich hinüber ist kann ich nicht sagen. Fakt ist nur, dass sie nicht mehr funzt.


----------



## mojoxy (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na seid ihr auch mitschuldig für den Ausfall bei dealclub?


----------



## roheed (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

läuft wohl auf dem gleichen rechner wie die GEMA HP


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. August 2011)

Ich muss euch mal was fragen:
Mir fiel schon häufiger auf, dass wenn ich Firefox z.B. öffnen möchte, das Fenster kurz "hängt" und halb geöffnet und halb durchscheinend stehen bleibt und danach lande ich wie gewohnt auf der Startseite.
Bei meiner alten Vertex 2 oder Force 3 fiel mir sowas nicht auf. 
Ist so ein Problem bekannt und kann ich was dagegen tun?


----------



## roheed (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lass mich raten...du hast eine Crucial SSD?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. August 2011)

Jap ne schnucklige c300 mit 128 GB.... und?
Unvermeidbar? 
Ihr hattet eine Seite zuvor schon sowas erwähnt....


----------



## thom_cat (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hätte jetzt auch auf die c300 getippt...


----------



## roheed (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist bekannt das die etwas probleme machen...FW updaten, Bios updaten und falls vorhanden LPM abschalten


----------



## mojoxy (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe ich trotz aktueller FW und deaktivierten LPM. Mir scheint die m4 auch im Alltagsbetrieb ein wenig langsamer als die Vertex. System fühlt sich einfach ein bisschen träger an. Mangels Vergleichbarkeit mache ich aber mal keine feste Aussage dazu


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen meiner m4 und der Corsair Force, ist jetzt mein rein subjektiver Eindruck. 
Kann sein das es anderster aussieht wenn man mit der Stopuhr davor sitzt aber merken tu ich jetzt nichts.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. August 2011)

Okay danke für eure Antworten.
Naja ob ein Update von FW 6 auf 7 wirklich was bringt halte ich jetzt irgendwie für etwas fraglich... 
Schaden kann es sicher nicht und werde ich mir am WE nebst anderen Problemchen mal vornehmen.


----------



## mojoxy (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kann sein das es anderster aussieht wenn man mit der Stopuhr davor sitzt aber merken tu ich jetzt nichts.


Nene ich meine ja gar nicht mal dieses "Benchmarkverhalten" sondern einfach den Eindruck den mein PC hinterlässt: Programme öffnen: dauert immer ein bisschen - kleines Stocken - dann gehts erst los. Aufwecken aus dem Standby ==> Freeze für fünf Sekunden

Ich mein das ist nun alles nix weltbewegendes, aber das sind die Dinge die ich als Kunde im Alltagsgebrauch wirklich spüre und nicht die 300MB/s vs. 550MB/s sequentiell write...


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

der persönliche eindruck ist halt leider immer relativ...wie oft haben wir schon lesen müssen das die crucial sich schneller anfühlt als die Vertex und jetzt meinst du genau das gegenteil  ich denke wenn man von einem problem weis dann achtet man auch mehr drauf. 

ABer ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, das ihr gewisse "laggs" feststellen könnt. wenn irgendetwas stockt fällt einem das eigentlich immer auf und ist sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## mojoxy (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop ob ein "großes" Programm nun 7 oder 7,5 Sekunden läd ist mir Wurscht, aber wenn dabei der komplette Desktop einfriert, fällt das einfach auf. Ich werde das mal weiter beobachten. Evtl. bau ich meine alte Vertex noch mal in den Rechner ein, um einen Direktvergleich zu ermöglichen. Habe aber gerade nicht so recht die Ambitionen dafür


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

du wirst doch nicht etwa was besseres zu tun haben als ssd zu testen?


----------



## mojoxy (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Leider doch


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wieso leider? 
Also mir gefällt es iwe intensiv ihr euch damit beschäftigt. 

Sagt mal, die Force 3 ist ja mal günstig geworden, also im Vergleich zur m4, eigentlich wäre die doch wieder eine P/L-Empfehlung wert, jetzt wo die Fehler beseitigt wurden, oder?


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Leider doch


zur zeit hab ich nur ein wichtigeres thema als SSD ... Wetter im Freibad genießen  ABer morgens und abends hab ich ja auch noch zeit zum spamen 



> Sagt mal, die Force 3 ist ja mal günstig geworden, also im Vergleich zur  m4, eigentlich wäre die doch wieder eine P/L-Empfehlung wert, jetzt wo  die Fehler beseitigt wurden, oder?


Ja für den Preis kann man sich langsam schon gedanken machen ob man sich die neue Sandforce Generation antun will ^^ p/L stimmt denke ich allemal. Aber dreimal darfst raten warum sie so billig sind  Richtig ladenhütter. wundert mich aber bei der Informationspolitik auch nicht groß


----------



## SirToctor (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey Freunde!
will mir nun endlich eine SSD gönnen, und habe mir (dank der neuen pcgh ausgabe) die A-Data S511 ausgesucht. Kostet momentan 112 Euro.
Kann ich das Teil ohne Bedenken kaufen? Oder würdet Ihr mir was anderes vorschlagen (hab momentan eh nur sataII - aber für die Zukunft ist ja sicherlich SATA 3 nicht verkehrt, oder?)

Über n Vorschlag freue ich mich! Also Kostenpunkt um die Hundert Euro.

Ich danke Euch


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und wieviel gb kriegst für die 112 €?! sicher nur 64 gb oder? 

edit: zuerst schauen dann ******* rauslabern ^^ ISt baugleich mit der Vertex 3 ... 

naja für ca. 130€ kriegst schon eine 120 gb Vertex 3. würde dann lieber zu dieser greifen.


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wo denn? Noch vor ein paar Tagen lagen die niedrigsten Geiz-Suchmaschinen bei dem Preis mehr als deutlich höher.


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich such auch grad  hulk hat doch vor paar tagen eine gepostet...könnte aber auch die Corsair Force 3 sein. die kriegst auf jeden fall für 130€


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ok steh irgendwie auf dem schlauch seit ich urlaub habe  es war die *erste *generation vertex XD SRy

heise online-Preisvergleich: OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTXPL120G) | / Deutschland


und hier die force 3 die mit der man eigentlich auch nichts falsch machen kann....
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich..._-force-3-120gb-2-5-sata-iii-ssd-corsair.html


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da bin ich ja fast froh. 
Ich wollte mir schon selbst eins mit dem Hammer überziehen. Meine Vertex 3 ist ja auch noch frisch... und war etwas äh... finanzintensiver. 
Ansonsten scheint mir das gezeigte Angebot auch recht fair zu sein - immerhin zum Teil unter 1€/GB. Ideal für Einsteiger und gleich genug Platz um nicht rumknapsen zu müssen.

Ach ja ... die Force 3 - von der weiß ich auch nicht, was ich von  ihr halten soll. Superpreis- gleiche Kapazität wie die Vertex 3, sehr ähnliche Leistung, gleicher Controller (und wahrscheinlich gleiche Probleme) - auch in den Daten sehr ähnlich der viel teureren Force GT.
Wo liegt also der Unterschied zwischen der Force 3 und der Force GT? Außer ein paar Dutzend Euros?


----------



## mojoxy (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also V3 für 130 war entweder ein Live-Shopping Angebot (das hätte ich aber sicher mitbekommen) oder du hattest feuchte Träume 

Für ~130-150€ kann man diese SSDs auf jeden Fall empfehlen:

Corsair Force Series 3 F120, 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F120GB3-BK)

OCZ Agility 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AGT3-25SAT3-120G)

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2)


Für ein bisschen mehr Power gibt's dann noch:

OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-120G)


Würde nach Farbe und Lieblingsshop entscheiden


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ansonsten scheint mir das gezeigte Angebot auch recht fair zu sein -  immerhin zum Teil unter 1€/GB. Ideal für Einsteiger und gleich genug  Platz um nicht rumknapsen zu müssen.


jo wie gesagt, ist aber die erste bzw. 1.5 version der Vertex ^^ vlt hat hulk es selber übersehen. hab auch nur vertex gelesen und nicht dran gedacht das hulk so einen alten schinken auspackt  aber Preis ist schon der hammer. 

hab mir ein neues lustiges spielzeug gekauft...Logitech K750 ...ne tastatur mit solarzellen. Echt ne feine idee  und es gibt nen "Lux-Meter" inklu  
Herunterladen und Verwenden der Logitech Solar App




> Also V3 für 130 war entweder ein Live-Shopping Angebot (das hätte ich aber sicher mitbekommen) oder du hattest feuchte Träume


hehe haben wir schon geklärt ^^ war die Vertex 1 oder 1.5 (gab ja mal ein update)


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wo liegt also der Unterschied zwischen der Force 3 und der Force GT? Außer ein paar Dutzend Euros?



Corsair Force = OCZ Agility 3   (async Flash)
Corsair Force GT = OCZ Vertex 3 (sync Flash)

DEr unterschied zwischen async und sync liegt vorallem im schreiben. Sync kann schneller schreiben wenn es um nicht komprimierbare daten geht. Also die größte schwächer der ganzen Sandforce Generationen. wenn man schnell schreiben will sollte man zu den teureren greifen. wenn eine geringere rolle spielt kann man auch die schwächeren modelle nehmen. Unterschied beim schreiben beträgt wohl um die 30%+


----------



## SirToctor (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke Euch! habe grade die Agility 3 bestellt und mich einfach mal auf euch verlassen ^^


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe du bist mir ja ein unkomplizierter  die ssd unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur im schreiben und auch nur dann wenn man viele gb hin und her schaufeln möchte.


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aaaaah. Danke. Im Prinzip verschenkt man Geld, wenn man die teurere Version nimmt und nur Win und Anwendungen auf die SSD knallt, weil 
1. Die Windowskomponenten extrem gut komprimierbar sind
2. das allgemein für Windowsprogramme und die diversen DLLs gilt.
3. so gut wie nicht geschrieben wird, bis auf das, was Windows für sich so loggt. Was an Daten von Anwendungen geschrieben wird, landet bei strikter Trennung anderswo.
Hmmmmm... Naja... Zumindest wird der SF bei der Nutzung kaum ausgebremst und kann sein volles Potential entfalten.... nur beim schreiben nicht, weil es (so gut wie) nichts zu schreiben gibt. 


Nettes Spielzeug, die Tastatur. Fehlt nur die Sonne.
Hier ist sie aber auch nicht. 
Ohne Sonne den restlichen Urlaub vergammeln... geht aber


----------



## SirToctor (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed: ich hatte keine lust mir ganze 544 seiten durchzulesen  und keine ahnung was ssd's angeht, nur was sie anrichten. mein pc muss unbedingt neu aufgesetzt werden und als datengrap dienen 2 wd caviar black mit je 1 tb im raid. der pc ist nicht mehr der neuste, aber es fehlt an geld für komplett neu, daher erstmal die ssd.

jetzt muss ich nurnoch wissen, was man alles bei ssd's beachten muss. hab gelesen ja keine defrag etc...
oder geht das alles ala plug and play? ^^


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe wir haben noch sonnenschein ^^ aber der rolladen ist etwas runter das ich nicht die 40°C im zimmer sprenge XD Aber auch bei absoluter dunkelheit soll die tastatur dank eingebautem akku 3 monate überleben^^also wenn die sonne mal für drei monate untergehen sollte bin ich gerüstet  bin mal gespannt wie sie sich so schlägt. bis jetzt ist sie ansich ganz nett und mit der M705 marathon maus (laufzeit bis zu 3 jahre) sollten so schnell keine batterien probleme auftauchen mit meinem neuen "wireless" desktop 

BTT;
naja ich nutzte die SSD auch viel als temp. schreibtier da hätte ich mir paar mb/s schon gewünscht aber nun gut alles eine frage der geduld. ob das entpacken jetzt 30s oder 50s geht und das einmal die woche ist das wohl durch aus verkraftbar ^^


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> jetzt muss ich nurnoch wissen, was man alles bei ssd's beachten muss. hab gelesen ja keine defrag etc...
> oder geht das alles ala plug and play? ^^



naja sind paar kleinigkeiten die man beachten kann, müssen tut man gar nichts. schau dir mal die startseite an. da steht eigentlich alles drin.


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hätte da vielleicht noch was für den Troubleshooting-Katalog.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

1mm Verschiebung des Anschlusses führt zu Garantieverlußt.
Die SSD ist total tot und durch die "Verbiegung" ohne Garantie.
Leicht verformt und alles ist vorbei, Hersteller und Händler reiben sich die Finger.


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich hätte da vielleicht noch was für den Troubleshooting-Katalog.



jo dann lass hören  bin da nicht mehr ganz so nahe an den leuten mit ssd probs ^^


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@gohrbi
hopla, was ist den da passiert?! Ist dir die ssd abgeraucht und du kriegst keine garantie weil die anschlüsse etwas krimininell verbogen aussehen?


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kriminell verbogen? Eher abgebrochen...

Ja.. ich schreib gleich noch was zum Guide... muss mal ebenein paar Minuten in den Hintergrund


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Schau auf das Bild oben, 1mm. War gleich nach der ersten Montage passiert. wollte noch nen Lüfter ans Board schließen
und bin gegen den SATA Stecker gekommen und dadurch gebogen.
Nach 1 Jahr guten Dienst wollte ich, nein habe ich einen Firmeware Update gemacht, wegen Probs Intel und SSD.
Hat super geklappt. Nach 2 Tagen abends ausgeschaltet und morgens tote HOse.
Nichts ging mehr, kein "Reparaturoptionen" kein "abgesicherter Modus" nicht einmal HDDErase oder Neuinstallation.
Am Win Ladebalken war Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Okay. Selbst verschuldet, die Verbiegung. Das ist ja nun mal klar. Da kann man nichts dran rütteln.
Das die SSD nach längerer Zeit plötzlich und unerwartet ihr Leben aushaucht, kann eine Nachwirkung der Verspannung sein. Bei SMD-Bauteilen, vor allem den flächigen Chips mit ihrer Ballgrid-Verlötung kann das durchaus sein. Schlechte Karten


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal sehen, wenn ich sie wieder hier habe, dann kann ich ja aufschrauben und schauen. 
Aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass die dicke Grundplatte sich verzogen hat, es war 
noch nicht mal abgebrochen.

Nun läuft halt wieder meine alte Samsung F3


----------



## mojoxy (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist wohl wirklich dumm gelaufen... Naja "zum Glück" werden SSDs immer günstiger - kannst dich ja gleich mal mit ner potenten der dritten Generation eindecken 



@Wie fasse ich mein SSD an?

1) Einbaun

2) Anschließen

3) Windows installieren (am besten von USB-Stick/-Platte für Über-speed  - von DVD ist aber auch okay)

4) Den Pfad der Eigene Datein, Musik, Bilder, Videos, usw. Ordner auf die HDD legen

5) Ruhezustand deaktivieren um bisschen Platz auf dem SSD zu sparen (cmd => powercfg -h off)



Der Rest ist meiner Ansicht nach nur Spielerei und unnötig bei einem 120GB SSD. Dann ganz normal Programme installieren und Spaß haben 

Falls du unbedingt noch mehr machen musst: Siehe Startseite


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jetzt werde ich erstmal intensiv die Artikel zu Probs bei Intel mit SSD suchen.


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich meinte eher die Platine, schließlich hängen da auch die Anschlüsse dran.
Einfach übles Pech. 
So konntest du wenigstens noch eine, wenn auch viel zu kurze, Zeit mit ihr verbringen. Nicht trauern, denke an die schöne Zeit, die ihr miteinander verbracht habt.

@roheed  Hat sich erledigt... ging um firmwareupdate.. aber wenns nicht unter Win geht, gehts unter Linux.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ihr könnt einen ja aufbauen. Berichte, wenn ich sie in der Hand halte.


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Berichte über "Service"-Erfahrungen sind immer interessant. Bashe aber deinen Händler nicht, der kann nichts für den Service von Intel.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nein, nein, meinen Händler soll ich noch einmal kontaktieren, wenn ich die SSD zurück habe.


----------



## juergen28 (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die SSD Preise purzeln in den Keller. Die M4 256 GB gibt's schon für unter 300€.

256GB Crucial m4 SSD CT256M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron - Computer


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

geil geil, immer runter mit den preisen die dinger sind eh noch viel zu teuer^^ in diesem fall kann man sich aber noch gerade so überlegen, ob man mit 2 x Force @ 120gb @ 260€ nicht billiger ist.


----------



## juergen28 (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sollten die Preise weiter sinken, werden die SSD für's Weihnachtsgeschäft mit Sicherheit ein Renner werden.


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm kein plan, waren sie doch auch schon letzes jahr. zumindest war hier die hölle los^^ ich habe eher den eindruck, das der markt fürs erste gesättigt ist. ist ja nicht jeder so scharf drauf das sein pc so schnell bootet, bzw es ist ihm schlichtweg egal und zudem wissen ein großteil der pc user immer noch nicht was eine ssd überhaupt ist bzw das es sowas gibt


----------



## Nyuki (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Yoyoyoyo


----------



## axxo (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



juergen28 schrieb:


> Die SSD Preise purzeln in den Keller. Die M4 256 GB gibt's schon für unter 300€.
> 
> 256GB Crucial m4 SSD CT256M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron - Computer




Wenn das so weiter geht bau ich mir dann doch ein 2x256er Raid0 . Hat hier denn jemand schonmal die Crucial in ein Raid gehängt läuft das problemlos?


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dem meisten ist wirklich egal, wie schnell der rechner bootet. Mir auch. Wie oft boote ich schon?
Wenn man grade rumbastelt und deshalb alle paar Minuten den Rechner neu bootet, wirds schon interessanter.
Aber im  Grunde ist mir nur die allgemein niedrigere Responsezeit wichtig.


----------



## juergen28 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht bau ich mir dann doch ein 2x256er Raid0 . Hat hier denn jemand schonmal die Crucial in ein Raid gehängt läuft das problemlos?



Ich werde das mal aus Spass mit meinen C300 256GB testen. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## guna7 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Dem meisten ist wirklich egal, wie schnell der rechner bootet. Mir auch. Wie oft boote ich schon?
> Wenn man grade rumbastelt und deshalb alle paar Minuten den Rechner neu bootet, wirds schon interessanter.
> Aber im  Grunde ist mir nur die allgemein niedrigere Responsezeit wichtig.


 Es ist nicht nur das Booten. Auch sonst wirkt der Rechner viel, viel, viel schneller.


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist schon klar.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie man bei SSDs an den Höchstschreibwert in der Firmware herankommt (lesemäßig), anhand dessen die Lebenszeit gemessen wird?


----------



## roheed (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

gibts den diesen wert überhaupt?! Höre ich zum ersten mal. Die lebenszeit bei tools wie SSDlife wird ja anderst "geschätzt". Aber Intel und Crucial geben eine schreiblast von ca. 60 tb bei ihren kleinen SSD an. je größer die SSD desto mehr kann man auch insgesammt schreiben.




> Hat hier denn jemand schonmal die Crucial in ein Raid gehängt läuft das problemlos?


hmm, muß halt bedenken das TRIM im RAID nicht mehr geht. könnte also zu performance problemen kommen auf dauer.


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie schätzt denn SSDLife: die simple Methode? Also eine Berechnung, die einfach die Lebenszeit anhand der Gesamtkapazität und der aufgelaufenen Schreibmenge in Bezug auf die Lebensrate von 10.000 Schreibvorgängen setzt. Also wenn 100x die Gesamtkapazität auf die SSD geschrieben wurde, wäre im simplen arithmetischen Mittel 1% der Lebenszeit vorbei.

die c't hat mir den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt:


> Die Hersteller von SSDs spezifizieren für ihre Consumer-Produkte entweder eine bestimmte Datenmenge, die man getrost schreiben kann, oder einen Zeitraum von rund fünf Jahren bei einem typischen Datenaufkommen von einigen GByte pro Tag. Als Faustregel gilt jedoch: Je mehr Kapazität ein Medium hat, desto besser verteilen sich die Schreibzyklen auf einzelne Zellen.



Also entweder Menge oder Zeit.


----------



## roheed (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm hmm, ja weiß schon was du meinst. Sandforce drosselt ja den schreibspeed um den zeitraum der "garantie" auf jeden fall zu schafen. hier wurden schon mal screens gepostet welche parameter die Parnterunternehmen wie OCZ, Corsair und co noch an der Firmware rumdrehen dürfen. Da gabs dann auch eine spalte für die "garantie zeit" je höher die gestzt wird desto aggresiver wird gethrottelt das man die auch ja erreicht. Aber wie man an die daten rankommt ist mir auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Punkt 230 und 231 müssen ja eine Grundlage haben. Vielleicht liest SSDLife auch einfach da die Daten aus. SSDLife funktioniert hier leider nicht, weils die Vertex nicht findet, warum auch immer.
Wenigstens lese ich inzwischen mehr, als ich in der Experimentierphase geschrieben habe. 
Nach den Angaben unten scheint sich die Lifetime aber an der Datenmenge zu orientieren.

Wenn die Schreibrate wirklich wegen der Garantie gebremst wird, ist das aber doof. Da muss ich wohl auch mal recherchieren. Drei Jahre warten? Ich glaube die Garantie beträgt drei Jahre.
Aber da die interne Uhr immer noch 1,5x schneller läuft, bin ich in zwei Jahren dort angelangt. Ist ja schon mal gut.

	187: SSD Reported Uncorrectable Errors      Uncorrectable RAISE errors reported to the host for all data access: 0
	194: SSD Temperature Monitoring             Current: 128  High: 129 Low: 127
	195: SSD ECC On-the-fly Count               Normalized Rate: 120 
	196: SSD Reallocation Event Count           Total number of reallocated Flash blocks: 0
	201: SSD Uncorrectable Soft Read Error Rate Normalized Rate: 120
	204: SSD Soft ECC Correction Rate (RAISE)   Normalized Rate: 120
	230: SSD Life Curve Status                  Current state of drive operation based upon the Life Curve: 100
	231: SSD Life Left                          Approximate SSD life Remaining: 100%
	241: SSD Lifetime writes from host          Number of bytes written to SSD: 216 GB
	242: SSD Lifetime reads from host           Number of bytes read from SSD: 322 GB


----------



## roheed (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wenn die Schreibrate wirklich wegen der Garantie gebremst wird, ist das aber doof.


jo ist leider so, gab hier schon grafiken von Sandforce die gezeigt haben wie gedrosselt wird wenn man von der "lifetime" kurve abkommt  Ist man im positiven bereich, hat also weniger geschrieben als sandforce vorgibt schreibt man kurzfristig schneller, kommt man unter die linie wirst ausgebremst. also das berühmt 50% einbrechen der schreibwerte der ersten SF generation. hab grad nur keine lust 50 seiten durchzusuchen aber war hier ein grosses thema die letzten wochen. der stein wurde glaub von AXXO ins rollen gebracht.



> 230: SSD Life Curve Status                  Current state of drive operation based upon the Life Curve:


und hier auch wieder ein indiz welches dieses verfahren untermauert. solange ich es richtig übersetzte


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn ich Lust kriege, mich durch paar tausend Posts zu hangeln, werde ich mir das mal antun. 
Eigentlich sollte RAISE die diversen Fehler abfangen können, so hätte man als Anwender auch einen Nutzen davon. 
Durch die Drosselung hat man zwar mit Sicherheit auch weniger Fehler, aber dann ist der Nutzen von RAISE auch weniger relevant - außer für den Hersteller, der dank RAISE 2.Wahl-Chips aufs PCB tackern kann.

Na, im Moment ist die SSD wohl noch auf der guten Seite der Kurve.


----------



## axxo (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bis diese Drosselung aber einsetzt muss so einiges passieren. Ich hab im Moment Probleme mit meiner Max Iops, die ist bisher wirklich geschont worden aber schafft derzeit nur AS SSD unter 600 Punkte, hoffe mal das erholt sich wieder


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wird wohl bald eine neue firmware für die crucial m4 geben... percormance firmware... sieht vielversprechend aus.

Performanzfirmware: neue Firmware Version 009 für Crucial m4 und Micron c400 erschienen


----------



## axxo (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> wird wohl bald eine neue firmware für die crucial m4 geben... percormance firmware... sieht vielversprechend aus.
> 
> Performanzfirmware: neue Firmware Version 009 für Crucial m4 und Micron c400 erschienen


 
Dann werd ich mir jetzt gleich mal 2 Stück bestellen  die Benches sehen echt vielversprechend aus!


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

habe sie schon gezogen


----------



## einrudelgurken (25. August 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine OCZ Vertex 2 180gb bestellt, auf eure Hilfe hin. Müsste morgen oder Samstag bei Atelco ankommen. Hoffe sie läuft in meinem M11x R3. 
Kann ich hier dann einfach ein paar Benches hochladen und ihr schaut mal
Drauf, ob da alles ok ist? 

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe 

lg 
Einrudelgurken


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Bis diese Drosselung aber einsetzt muss so einiges passieren. Ich hab im Moment Probleme mit meiner Max Iops, die ist bisher wirklich geschont worden aber schafft derzeit nur AS SSD unter 600 Punkte, hoffe mal das erholt sich wieder


 
Und haben sich die Werte wie Life Curve oder Life left irgendwie geändert?


----------



## juergen28 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die M4 ist mit der neuen Firmware ja schneller als meine Katze wenn's Futter gibt.


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So ein Misst die FW wurde von der Seite wieder entfernt, kann sie leider für meine m4 nicht mehr downloaden!


----------



## dj*viper (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nee ist noch da. hier der link:
Client SSD - Solid State Storage - Micron Technology, Inc.
auf "documentation" klicken dann gaaanz nach unten scrollen


----------



## thom_cat (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So ein Misst die FW wurde von der Seite wieder entfernt, kann sie leider für meine m4 nicht mehr downloaden!


 
zur not melden, könnte sie per mail schicken.


----------



## dj*viper (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab grad meine kleine ssd geupdatet:

die m4 64gb hat mit der neuen fw unter as ssd den gleich score wie meine vertex 3 120gb MI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher hatte ich nen wert von grademal 530!


----------



## axxo (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja aber wenn man mal genau liest:



> Als Testbasis für die Benchmarks dient ein Asus P8P67 EVO Mainboard mit  16 GB DDR3 1600 RAM, ein i7 2600K getaktet auf 5 GHz - C3, C6, C1E und  Speedstep wurden für die Tests im Bios deaktiviert, AHCI ist im Bios  ebenfalls aktiviert. Als Treiber kam Intels aktueller RST in der Version  10.6.0.1002 zum Einsatz, LPM wurde in der Registrierung vorher  ausgeschaltet. Die nachfolgenden Benchmarkergebnisse stellen maximal  mögliche Durchsätze dar, bitte bedenken, wenn ihr unsere Werte mit euren  eigenen vergleicht.



Wenn ich meinen Rechner so einstelle, keine C-States , 5Ghz komme ich auch auf richtig hohe Werte, ich hätte es besser gefunden die hätten so gebencht, wie man das System normalerweise betreiben würde, also mit C-States, maximal 4,5Ghz. Meine Euphorie über die Firmware ist erstmal verflogen, vor allem will ich erstmal sehen ob das nicht früher oder später dann Bluescreens wirft.


----------



## axxo (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und haben sich die Werte wie Life Curve oder Life left irgendwie geändert?


 

Nein hier ist ein Screen mit SSD Life und AS SSD, was aber ist, ich habe gestern alle C-States und Stromsparen wieder eingeschaltet usw. und beim SSD-benchen läuft der Rechner nur mit 1.6Ghz, denke mal das ist die Ursache:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bench nachher nochmal ohne C-States usw. und schau mal obs besser wird.


----------



## dj*viper (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

update: jetzt hab ich 683 punkte mit ner m4 64gb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich hab jetzt auch mal meine kleine m4 die neue FW 0009 verpasst (danke @dj*viper) und auf meinem Lappi............naja seht selbst da bremst wohl das System denke ich, mit 002 und einmal mit der neuen 009:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das ist ja echt schade, daß dein system die platte so ausbremst. die platte kann so viel mehr...

edit:

mit cpu-oc hab ich jetzt 723 punkte, wenn das mal nicht krass ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist schon krass, das sind Werte die ich gerade so mit meiner MaxIops schaffe und die kostet fast das doppelte von so einer M4, echt ärgerlich aber so ist das ja bei Hardware immer, nach ein paar Wochen gibts was besseres


----------



## axxo (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aber irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen, das die 64GB Dinger jetzt so viel schneller sind, bin mal gespannt ob das wirklich langfristig fehlerfrei funktioniert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei Sandforce ist es ja klar da sind die Controller teilweise mit Absicht kastriert war ja schon beim Vorgänger SF1500 so, deshalb ja auch die MaxIOPS.
Vom Marvell 88SS9174-BLD2 Controller war mir das bis dato nicht bekannt oder die haben echt was gefunden, sonst kann ich mir die krassen Werte auch nicht erklären.
Also damit steht noch mehr fest, die m4 bleibt die Kaufempfehlung Nummer EINS!


----------



## juergen28 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@hulkhardy1

Das wird die Konkurrenz echt schocken.


----------



## mojoxy (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jedes mal der gleiche Hass mit den Crucial Updated... Können die nicht mal wie OCZ ein USB Image bereitstellen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nimm ne RW so wie ich dann kannst sie wieder lösche, du Nörgler!


----------



## mojoxy (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich besitze solche Medien nicht mehr seit... och keine Ahnung seit ewig.

Ne jetzt mal ehrlich: Wozu braucht man im Zeitalter von USB-Sticks und externen Festplatten noch beschreibare CD/DVDs? Gut zum verschenken vielleicht, aber dann auch nur wenn es ein feierlicher Anlass ist. Da kauf ich dann auch mal eine CD-R oder DVD-R. Aber Urlaubsbilder kommen auf den ftp und gut ist...


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Nein hier ist ein Screen mit SSD Life und AS SSD, was aber ist, ich habe gestern alle C-States und Stromsparen wieder eingeschaltet usw. und beim SSD-benchen läuft der Rechner nur mit 1.6Ghz, denke mal das ist die Ursache:
> Ich bench nachher nochmal ohne C-States usw. und schau mal obs besser wird.



Hm, mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass sich die Sparfunktionen so stark bemerbar machen. Ist zwar messbar, bleibt aber im Bereich von 2-3%.

Noch 9 Jahre Lifetime?  na guuuut - dann wirds bei mir nicht viel anders sein, bin ja auch noch unter 300 GB bei der Schreibsumme.


----------



## juergen28 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die neue Firmware für die M4 ist jetzt auch auf der offiziellen Crucial Seite zum Download bereitgestellt worden.


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. dann werde ich auch das nehmen


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bin mal gespannt, wie stark sich der "Performancegewinn" auf die Lebenszeit auswirken wird. Spurlos wird das sicher nicht gehen. Kostenlos mehr Leistung und das ohne Risiken - das gibt's im PC Bereich nicht (und in irgendeinem anderen Bereich wohl auch nicht)


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, durchaus möglich... egal, bei der nächsten generation wird eh gewechselt


----------



## dj*viper (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jetzt ist auch die firmware für die M4 bei crucial offiziell raus. hier der link:
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## roheed (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und hier auch ein "change log" 

Update für Crucials M4 bringt mehr Leistung - 26.08.2011 - ComputerBase

Echt ne feine sache was Crucial da rausgebracht haben. ein fach mal so mehr leistung (+100mb/s read seq.) für Lau ist nicht schlecht  Wollten sich wohl auf eine stufe mit den Sandforce ssd bringen die ja mit 500 mb/s auf der Verpackung Prangern ^^ Bin echt begeistert von diesem Update! Aber die m5 ist ja sicher auch schon bald in den Startlöchern und dann gehts SAta3 an den kragen 





> Ich habe mir jetzt eine OCZ Vertex 2 180gb bestellt, auf eure Hilfe hin.  Müsste morgen oder Samstag bei Atelco ankommen. Hoffe sie läuft in  meinem M11x R3.
> Kann ich hier dann einfach ein paar Benches hochladen und ihr schaut mal
> Drauf, ob da alles ok ist?



ja klar können wir selbstverständlich machen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ein leichtes Magengrummeln verspüre ich schon wenn ich dann solche Sätze lese wie:


Improved write latency for better performance under heavy write workloads.
Weil so was hat immer seinen Preis, das hört sich für mich so an als hätten sie sämtliche Sicherheitssperren entfernt die die Flashzellen eigentlich schonen sollten.

Dann gibts aber Sache wie dieser Satz hier der mich wider fröhlicher stimmt, den ich mag kurze Bootzeiten egal was hier andere schreiben:


Faster boot up times.
 Na ja warte wir mal ab, entweder hat Crucial totales Vertrauen in ihr Produkt oder es ist so wie @roheed angedeutet hat das Crucial unter Druck kam und um jeden Preis mit Sandforce gleich ziehen wollte.
Wie ich aber Uns hier kenne bekommen wir das schon raus.

@roheed das hier geht an dich, BITTE HOL DIR NE KLEINE m4, das ich jemand hab mit dem ich tests vergleichen kann, änlich wie wir es mit dem alten SF Controller gemacht haben und was wir nicht alles raus gefunden haben!


----------



## roheed (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Na ja warte wir mal ab, entweder hat Crucial totales Vertrauen in ihr  Produkt oder es ist so wie @roheed angedeutet hat das Crucial unter  Druck kam und um jeden Preis mit Sandforce gleich ziehen wollte.


ich denke schon das das der hauptgrund sein wird. nehmen wir den 0815 user der im media markt vor den SSD steht...er hält zwei produkte in der Hand...eine Crucial m4 @ 400 mb/s und eine Vertex/Force 3 @ 500 mb/s...spinnt das mal weiter...was denkt ihr zu welchem produkt wird er wohl greifen  zu meiner schande muß ich gestehen, dass ich ja auch ein wenig auf die Verpackungssprüche mit meiner Corsair "reingefallen" bin   gut zwar nicht wirklich bereut aber hab auch in erster Linie mit den Seq. werten geliebäugelt^^



> @roheed das hier geht an dich, BITTE HOL DIR NE KLEINE m4, das ich  jemand hab mit dem ich tests vergleichen kann, änlich wie wir es mit dem  alten SF Controller gemacht haben und was wir nicht alles raus gefunden  haben!


hehe hast du mal in letzter zeit mitgerechnet wieviel geld ich für die peripherie (mäuse/Tastaturen) rausgehaun habe ?  mein IT Budget ist für august/september ausgereizt ^^ steig frühstens mit der m5 wieder mit ins Boot ein oder ich ein MB mit SATA3 habe, aber auch das wird wohl bis Frühling 2012 warten müssen. Fürn desk reicht meine Force dicke und im Laptop brauch ich sie immer noch nicht (eine ssd)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du könntest mehr mit dem Rad fahren und das Auto öfter stehen lassen und vor allem ein wenig an deiner Freundin sparen dann weiß sie wenigstens was sie erwartet wenn das mit euch mal richtig ernst wird!

Und schwups die wups hast du 80€ eingespart und kannst dir ohne schlechtes "Schwabengewissen" eine m4 64 GB kaufen.

ps. Das Wort Schwabengewissen ist meine Erfindung, hehe!


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh geil, ein grund wieder sinnlos ne weitere ssd zu kaufen. so mag ich das.
da juckts mir ja wieder volle kanne inne finger... bin schon fast am kaufen 

PS: heute das erste mal ne festplatte zerlegt. alle daten weg. von jetzt auf gleich partitionen weg und das auf der wichtigsten platte....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Liegt auch daran das dein erster Platz weg ist, gelle!


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm nö, hab ich noch gar net gesehen 

ich hab erstmal massive probleme meine 600gb partition wieder herzustellen. bisher ohne erfolg. da waren echt wichtige sachen drauf.
kann jemand nen programm empfehlen, welches verschwundene partitionen wieder herstellt?


----------



## Gohrbi (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Paragon Partitionsmanager. Wenn du einen unpartionierten Bereich hast, dann kannst du damit die Wiederherstellung der Partition machen. Zumindest versuchen.


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Boahr was für ein geiler Tag: Gerade mit Teamkollegen Kart fahren gewesen, schön den ersten Platz geholt. Komm ich heim mach Rechner an und was sehe ich da: roheed hat meinen Bench anerkannt und hier dann auch den ersten Platz 

Auf geht's Vaykir m4 muss her, ich brauch Gegner - keine Opfer ^^


----------



## Gohrbi (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nachdem ich ja meine XLR in sie Wüste geschickt habe......
Was meint ihr?

OCZ Vertex 3 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-60G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Da soll nur das BS drauf und Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## dj*viper (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

da fragst du noch?

die m4 natürlich...hast du nicht die letzten posts gelesen?


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nach dem Update von gestern würde ich fast die kleine m4 präferieren


----------



## Gohrbi (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> da fragst du noch?
> 
> die m4 natürlich...hast du nicht die letzten posts gelesen?



Hab ich, aaaber die OCZ hat doch die besseren schreibwerte oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??

Brauch was länger, das Alter.....


----------



## dj*viper (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das problem ist bei den ocz der sf-controller. da bricht die schreiberate enorm ein, was bei der crucial nicht passiert. und ausserdem ist die schreibrate nicht so wichtig wie die leserate


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Boahr was für ein geiler Tag: Gerade mit Teamkollegen Kart fahren gewesen, schön den ersten Platz geholt. Komm ich heim mach Rechner an und was sehe ich da: roheed hat meinen Bench anerkannt und hier dann auch den ersten Platz
> 
> Auf geht's Vaykir m4 muss her, ich brauch Gegner - keine Opfer ^^


 
Ich denke @roheed hat gewartet bis die neue FW offiziell ist was sie seit heut morgen um 7.00 Uhr auch ist, auf der Website von Crucial. 
Hätte er sie nicht anerkannt hätte er überhaupt keine m4 mehr zulassen dürfen und da geht ja nicht!

Ich bin auch drauf und dran die m4 von meinem Notebook in meinen PC ein zu bauen und sie als Systemplatte zu verwenden und die Corsair Force dann für die Spiele und Programme.


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Auf geht's Vaykir m4 muss her, ich brauch Gegner - keine Opfer ^^



falls (und ich rede hier wirklich von falls) ich mir ne m4 hole (was durchaus sein könnte), dann (aber auch wirklich nur dann) bist du das opfer 
da werde ich mir nämlich die 850 holen


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach wegen der Opferrolle mache ich mir mal keine Gedanken, ich will doch nur provozieren. Und das klappt ja ganz gut 

850? Dachte bei 512GB ist Schluss, oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

punkte.... grundgüter


----------



## roheed (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich denke @roheed hat gewartet bis die neue FW offiziell ist was sie  seit heut morgen um 7.00 Uhr auch ist, auf der Website von Crucial.
> Hätte er sie nicht anerkannt hätte er überhaupt keine m4 mehr zulassen dürfen und da geht ja nicht!



jo so ungefähr kann man das sagen^^ war mir heut nacht zu streßig die 100 beiträge durchzuforsten, auserdem hätte es sich ja auch um einen auslesefehler handeln können wie schon öfters passiert mit den ganzen Crucial Benches. Deshalb...erstmal ne nacht drüber schlafen, sich schlau machen was passiert ist und dann wird entschieden ob  oder  ^^GAnz wie im alten ROM^^


----------



## axxo (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So heute nacht bestelle ich mir die M4 (heute nacht weil ohne Versandkosten  ) und sobald die Vertex3 120gb Max Iops verkauft ist bestell ich mir direkt noch eine für Raid0.

Falls jemand Interesse an meiner Max Iops hat hier die SSD-Life Screen von heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Interesse einfach PN mit nem guten Angebot an mich.


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

AHAHAHA der m4-Hype greift! Passt auf in einem Jahr melden sich hier alle Kandidaten wieder und meckern, weil ihre m4 RIP ist


----------



## dj*viper (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bis dahin gibts die m5


----------



## mojoxy (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> bis dahin gibts die m5


 Das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## axxo (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Könnt ihr mal schauen ob die M4 jetzt auch 7,9 im Windows Leistungsindex wirft?


----------



## thom_cat (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also bei mir ja, wobei der wert doch ohne aussage ist.


----------



## mojoxy (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei mir war der auch schon vorher (also mit FW 001 und 002) auf 7,9...


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mich ärgerts richtig das ich so viel für die Max Iops ausgegeben habe, aber das konnte ja wirklich niemand ahnen. Die erste M4 ist nun bestellt, bin ja mal gespannt ob ich dann auch Werte über 750 gebencht bekomme. 

Sollte die Max Iops wirklich niemand kaufen (was aber auch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist) kommt die eben in mein Arbeitsnotebook und ich muss mit dem Raid0 noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## dj*viper (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

verkauf die v3 auf eb*y. dort bieten die viel auf die vertex ssd's


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ebay möchte ich mir sparen, ich verkaufe lieber direkt, werde die aber auch mal in Ebay-Kleinanzeigen sowie hier in den Marktplatz einstellen, sobald ich die neue SSD habe und von dieser hier Beweis-Bilder machen kann(ist ja Regel um zu verkaufen, obwohl ja wirklich jede SSD gleich aussieht). Der Wertverlust ist halt doof eigentlich sollte ich die behalten und in meinen Laptop bauen, ausserdem wollte ich mir im Winter nen kleinen HTPC bauen da würde die sich ja im Prinzip auch gut drin machen.


----------



## juergen28 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Idee mit dem Laptop oder HTPC ist besser als das Teil unter Wert zu verkaufen.


----------



## mojoxy (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du willst dir wirklich ein RAID0 aus Crucial SSDs machen. Ich weiß nicht, die leiden ja doch noch recht stark bie abgeschaltetem Trim. Würde ich mir noch mal überlegen...


----------



## thom_cat (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

für nen test sicher mal interessant mit dem raid, aber ein dauerbetrieb würde ich da auch nicht machen.


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@axxo 
ähm versteh ich dich grad richtig?! Du willst nur die Vertex verkaufen weil die m4 mehr punkte beim benchen schaft?^^ dir ist aber schon klar das es im alltag keinen unterschied geben wird oder? die guten 4k64 werte der m4 kriegt man im altag doch eh nicht zusammen. daher quasi sinnlos. Das problem nur, AS SSD score skaliert extrem auf diesem wert im Gegensatz zum rest.

EDIT: Hab meinen ersten Verkaufsthread aufgemacht XD Hier gehts zum link falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich habs mir nicht nehmen lassen die m4 wider aus meinem Notebook aus zu bauen und in den PC wieder ein zu bauen da war die Neugier doch zu groß, was es mit der neuen FW so auf sich hat.

Vor ab erst einmal die m4 am SATAII Controller und dann am Marvell Controller im SATAII Modus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht schon das der Marvell Controller einfach langsamer ist da er nicht native angebunden ist.
Jetzt die m4 am Marvell Controller im SATAIII Modus einmal mit FW 0002 und einmal mit FW 0009:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Unterschied gleich Null mit der neuen FW auf einem P55 Chipsatzt. Die neue FW bringt also nur was bei den neuen 6* Chipsätzen und bleibt bei den alten wie gehabt. Ich vermute auch sehr stark das es bei den AMD Chipsatz genauso aussieht wie beim Intel. Solang der SATAIII Controller nicht native angebunden ist, macht es einfach keinen Sinn eine schnellere SSD ein zu bauen.

edit: nach langen überlegen bin ich der Meinung da stimmt was nicht mir der neuen FW, es kann nicht sein das es überhaupt keine Leistungssteigerung gibt nicht mal um 1MB/s.
Langsam reift in mir die Vermutung das Crucial b.z.w. Marvell da getrickst haben um an die Werte vom neuen SF Controller ran zu kommen.
Ich werde am Ball bleiben und schon noch hinter das Geheimnis kommen!!!!!!


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jop sieht ganz so aus als ob das update vorallem bei den neuen Intel SB MB profitiert. diese ganzen zusatzcontroller schafen die extrem hohen 4k64 werte nicht. Aber selbst die seq. werte sind recht niedrig. Die andern schafen ja locker die 500 mb/s. also auf gehts hulk, eine South Bridge Plattform muss her ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hol ich mir an dem selben Tag wo du dir ne m4 kaufst!


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ohje, dann seh ich aber schwarz für dich  vor ivy bridge wird kein geld mehr investiert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also nach reiflilcher Überlegung bin ich der Meinung das was nicht stimmt mit der neuen FW von Marvell. Es kann nicht sein, wenn die SSD angeblich schneller geworden ist das ich davon überhaupt nix merke mit meinen P55 Chipsatz.

Ich hab da ne böse Vermutung das da Optimiert wurde auf Teufel komm raus um an den neuen SF ran zu kommen.
Will damit sagen ich wittere da einen Betrug.

Also ich bräuchte jemand der einen Intel 6* Chipsatz hat und noch die alte FW auf seiner m4 oder bereit wäre zurück zu flashen. Ich brauch unbedingt ein paar Werte mit der alten FW und dann mit der neuen besonders beim kopieren von Dateien!
Wäre super wenn sich jemand dazu bereit erklären würde?????


----------



## Vaykir (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Intel 6* Chipsatz



was soll das sein?


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

naja ich weiß auch nicht so recht. was haben sie gemacht?! Irgendwie die seq. werte im lesen erhöht, aber da du schon mit der alten nicht den top speed erreicht hast weil dich der chipsatz ausbremst bringt hier das update auch nichts. Und das zweite was sie optimiert haben sind die 4k64 werte...und die kann man im alltag ja eh nicht nachtesten^^ Da helfen nur nichtsaussagende benchmarks. Aber auch da wirst du durch den chipsatz gebremst. Daher finde ich, dass sie auf der sicheren seite sind. die werte steigern, im alltag wird man allerdings nicht von haben/profitieren. 

es hat doch einer mal ne seite gepostet wo beide FW gegenübergestellt wurden. abgesehen von mehr punkten, hat man bei copy benches einen vorteil von unter 10% ^^ also viel luft um nichts, hauptsache man kann auf dem papier zu den sandforce aufschließen. Aber da es kostenlos ist das update will ich mich da auch nicht zu sehr dran aufhängen.


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> was soll das sein?



er meint die ganzen P/Z67 chipsätze von Intel für die SB Plattform. Also nativ eingebundene SATA3 steckplätze


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja aber!!
Wenn ich die CPU übertakte bekomme ich schon höhere Werte das heißt das der Marvell Controller schneller kann. Das ich an die Werte des neueren Intel Chipsatzes nicht ran komme ist schon klar aber das ich nicht mal 1MB/s schneller bin obwohl die SSD angeblich schneller geworden ist, kann nicht sein.

Ich finde die Sache auf jedenfalls sehr sehr sehr fraglich. Was damit Crucial/Marvell erreichen wollen ist doch klar, sieht man doch daran das hier sogar schon die ersten User ihre Vertex3 MaxIops verkaufen wollen und sich ne m4 zulegen wollen.
Menschen, die meisten nicht alle, sind doch bereit alles dafür zu tun um mehr Geld zu verdienen, auch wenn die Mittel dazu nicht ganz Koscher sind!


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

da lehnst dich jetzt aber echt sehr weit aus dem fenster  warum hängst du die m4 nicht an den Intel Controller, OC bis zum Max. Alle Stromsparfunktionen aus und bencht dann nochmal?! ich verstehe nicht ganz warum du sie an so nem popeligen MArvel controller betreiben willst?! Sind doch beide der meinung das die nichts taugen. zumindest nicht wenn man bench rekorde aufstellen will


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hier hab den link wieder gefunden ^^


Performanzfirmware: neue Firmware Version 009 für Crucial M4 und Micron C400 erschienen


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> @axxo
> ähm versteh ich dich grad richtig?! Du willst nur die Vertex verkaufen weil die m4 mehr punkte beim benchen schaft?^^ dir ist aber schon klar das es im alltag keinen unterschied geben wird oder? die guten 4k64 werte der m4 kriegt man im altag doch eh nicht zusammen. daher quasi sinnlos. Das problem nur, AS SSD score skaliert extrem auf diesem wert im Gegensatz zum rest.
> 
> EDIT: Hab meinen ersten Verkaufsthread aufgemacht XD Hier gehts zum link falls jemand Interesse hat...


 
Wenn du sehen würdest, was für katastrophale Werte die OCZ3 - SSD in den letzten Tagen im AS SSD wirft, würdest du verstehen warum, ich habe katastrophale Schreibraten (obwohl die SSD bisher echt geschont wurde) und hoffe mal das die Crucial nicht so einbrechen, bedeutet: Die Crucials haben mittlerweile die gleiche Leistung, die aber nicht nach einer Weile einfach einbricht und sich dann nur bis zu 75% wieder regeneriert.

Desweiteren brauch ich eh was für meinen Laptop SSD-Technisch und zur not hab ich ja 14Tage Rückgaberecht

Die Rechnung denke ich mir ja auch eher so: Ich brauch fürs Raid0 2 identische Laufwerke, und ich brauche eins für mein Laptop. 
Jetzt noch ein Vertex 3 MI kostet 220€ + ne M4 für den Laptop 150€ = 370€
2xM4 fürs Raid0 300€ + die vorhandene Vertex 3 MI in den Laptop 0€ = 300€  = 70€ gespart bei gleicher Leistung

Zu der Raid0 Sache: ich bin doch nicht der erste, der Crucial M4 in ein Raid0 hängt, die kommen auch ohne TRIM zurecht, da arbeitet die GC halt nicht ganz so effektiv aber es funktioniert, vor allem hat durch das RAID0 die GC ja jeweils auch nur halb so viel Arbeit weils ja auf 2 Laufwerke verteilt ist (so sagts wenigstens die Theorie) d.h. ein RAID0 arbeitet was das anbelangt genauso effizient wie GC mit TRIM oder nicht?


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wäre super wenn sich jemand dazu bereit erklären würde?????


Wenn die M4 ankommt kann ich gerne vorher nachher Vergleiche auf nem Sandy Bridge System machen.

Übrigens gibts für den Marvel 91xx Treiber auch ein Firmwareupdate (frag mich aber nicht wie man das einspielt angeblich ist da so ein dos-tool dabei mir ist das zu heikel) sowie ein Treiberupdate das bissle mehr u.a. Performance bringen soll. http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm , ganz unten!!!


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo dann leidern die vertex 3 über die gleiche macke wie schon die vertex2 mit Sandforce controller^^ Also das das die schreibwerte einbrechen mit der zeit. dachte und habe mal gehört das es mit der neuen generation nicht mehr ganz so kraß ist aber du scheinst ja das gegenteilige beweisen zu können.


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja und ich schone das Gerät wirklich, mehr als 40GB sind nie belegt, insgesamt wurden nicht mal 250Gb beschrieben bisher


----------



## mojoxy (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ja und ich schone das Gerät wirklich, mehr als 40GB sind nie belegt, insgesamt wurden nicht mal 250Gb beschrieben bisher


Komisch ich hatte das mit meiner 120GB Vertex3 nicht. Habe diese testweise mit mehreren 100GB Daten befeuert, wieder gelöscht und noch mal befeuert. Abschließend komplett vollgeschrieben und noch einmal gebencht. Werte fast komplett unverändert. Datenaufkommen war da so ca. ~350-400GB in kürzester Zeit. War eigentlich sehr angetan von der V3 bis sie in den "Panik Mode" wechselte (mit samt dem Eigentümer - also mir...) 

@hulkhardy1: Was für Test brauchst du denn genau?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@axxxo, Kannst du mal einen Screenshot rein stellen wo man den Einbruch der Schreibrate sieht?

@mojoxy/axxo, Ach und danke das wäre super wenn du das machen könntest, also ein vorher nachher Vergleich. Nimm am besten dazu eine große Film Datei, .mkv würde sich da anbieten die sind nicht selte 7GB groß!

Ist halt schwer, ne Datei von einer SSD auf eine andere sonst kann man ja die hohen Seq. Schreibwerte nicht sehen. Wer es auch immer das macht wäre echt super.


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Klar hier mal ein "Vorher":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal ein "Nachher":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss aber auch sagen das das viel mit C-States usw zusammenhängt wie der Score insgesamt so ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok die Schreibwerte sind jetzt auf dem Level vom älteren SF1500 Controllers! Mit 100MB/s schreiben bist du aber noch gut dabei, wann musst du den noch schneller schreiben nur wenn du von einer SSD liest sonst ist ja keine Quelle schnell genug dafür.
Also ich würde die Vertex3 auf jedenfalls behalten!!!


----------



## neo3 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi,

wie sieht's eigentlich momentan mit dem 320er 8MB-Bug aus? Gibt's da was neues? 

Ansonsten werd ich mir doch eher ne 256er M4 für mein neues Notebook holen müssen ^^

LG


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

für mich sieht das eher so aus, als ob es nur am c-state hängt! Laste deine cpu ein bischen aus beim benchen (prime x 1 thread zb) im 4k64 wert ist sie ja nicht ganz so kraß eingebrochen


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



neo3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht's eigentlich momentan mit dem 320er 8MB-Bug aus? Gibt's da was neues?
> 
> ...


 

problem besteht immer noch. mit der neuen FW teilweise sogar noch schlimmer geworden! Hol dir lieber die m4 oder Intel 510


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der schwere Bug bei der Intel 320 ist immer noch nicht behoben. Intel hat zwar ein FW Update raus gebracht der das Problem beheben sollte aber hat es anscheinend eher noch verschlimmert, also immer noch keine Entwarnung!
Jap würd dir auch zur Crucial m4 raten ist momentan einfach das bessere gesamt Paket!

edit: zu langsam, @roheed ist wohl heute in Form, hehe


----------



## neo3 (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und das, obwohl es immer hieß "Die Intel ist nicht die schnellste, dafür aber zuverlässig" 

Nun gut, habe ja auch noch ein zwei Wochen Zeit, bis ich mich entscheiden muss... mal sehen, ob sich noch was tut. Vielleicht sinkt der Preis der 256 M4 ja noch auf unter 200€


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

tja da sieht man mal...nicht mal bei Intel ist man vor Problemen gefight ^^


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mittlerweile überleg ich ob ich die M4 nicht doch noch mal storniere, eigentlich bescheuert die M4 nur wegen paar Benchmarkwerten zu verbauen die ich Alltagbetrieb sowieso nicht merke, außerdem brauch ich dringend nen neuen Fernseher . Ich bench nachher nochmal auf 4.5Ghz ohne Speed Step und C-States, mal sehen wie es dann ausschaut !

Edit: Auf 4.5Ghz ohne C-States und Speed Step komme ich auch nur noch auf 588  , vielleicht sollte ich das Ding mal Secure-Erasen und dann ein Backup aufspielen...


----------



## mojoxy (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach axxo mach dich nicht verrückt. Die 4k-Werte und 4k-64-Werte sind doch Bombe. Noch vor einem Jahr hätten hier viele nen Stä**er bekommen, wenn sie solche Werte hätten. Und das die sequentiellen eingebrochen sind, merkst du doch auch nur anhand des Benchmarks. Oder hast du zwei SSDs zwischen denen du ständig Daten schiebst? Bei einer HDD kannst du von Glück sprechen wenn du 100MB/s sequentiell read bekommst. Also spar die lieber die Kröten und mach deinen Augen eine Freude


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ach axxo mach dich nicht verrückt. Die 4k-Werte und 4k-64-Werte sind doch Bombe. Noch vor einem Jahr hätten hier viele nen Stä**er bekommen, wenn sie solche Werte hätten. Und das die sequentiellen eingebrochen sind, merkst du doch auch nur anhand des Benchmarks. Oder hast du zwei SSDs zwischen denen du ständig Daten schiebst? Bei einer HDD kannst du von Glück sprechen wenn du 100MB/s sequentiell read bekommst. Also spar die lieber die Kröten und mach deinen Augen eine Freude


 
Ich hab ne Ramdisk, deren Image beim Runterfahren auf die SSD geschrieben wird und beim Hochfahren dann eben wieder aus diesem Image restored wird,da merkt man den Speedverlust schon ein wenig(sind aber auch nur Sekundenunterschiede) aber alles in Allem hast du recht.

Ich nutze die SSD eigentlich eh viel zu wenig aber in meinem System sind noch 2xSata3 2tb über die ich meine Downloads etc abwickle, das sind dann aber leider auch Datenmengen für die die SSD einfach viel zu klein ist.


----------



## Schwager (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey Leute,
hab nun zum 2ten mal das Problem mit der vertex 3. nun ist sie komplett aus dem System verschwunden - wird jetzt gar nicht mehr erkannt!
Werd sie jetzt zu alternate zurückschicken. Hab keine Lust mehr auf das verbugte Ding.
Was mich zwangsläufig zu meiner nächsten Frage führt:
Welche SSD würdet ihr mir momentan als Systemplatte mit 120 gig empfehlen bzw mit welcher habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?
Für Vorschläge dankt
der Schwager


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Schwager schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hab nun zum 2ten mal das Problem mit der vertex 3. nun ist sie komplett aus dem System verschwunden - wird jetzt gar nicht mehr erkannt!
> Werd sie jetzt zu alternate zurückschicken. Hab keine Lust mehr auf das verbugte Ding.
> Was mich zwangsläufig zu meiner nächsten Frage führt:
> ...


 

Crucial M4 120GB mit Firmware 009, gibt im Moment nichts besseres.  Welche Firmware hast du auf deiner 2.11? Bleibt die auch verschwunden wenn du den Rechner komplett Aus und wieder An schaltest?


----------



## Schwager (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh, lt nem benchscreenshot hab ich 2.06 drauf...moment mal ich schalt den Rechner mal kurz aus!


----------



## axxo (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

2.11 aufspielen, dann könnten die Probleme verschwinden.
Wichtig ist, wenn du die neue Firmware aufspielst, sollte der Port, an dem die SSD hängt, nicht(!) auf Hotplugging enabled laufen. 
Es empfiehlt sich, vorher ein Backup zu machen.

Optional:
Nach dem Firmwareupdate noch ein Secure-Erase, danach das Backup wieder aufspielen. Und wenn man alles zu 100% richtig machen will führt man noch einen CMOS-Clear durch und lässt danach den Windows Leistungsindex laufen damit der ACPI Table etc. neu synchronisiert wird.


----------



## Schwager (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab jetzt den rechner wieder an und die vertex ist da... hab jetzt aber das gleiche problem wie neulich, dass sie nur IDE läuft. Sobald ich auf ahci umschalte hab ich nen blue kurz nach dem win7 logo...
hab sie gerade bei alternate reklamiert und tausche sie gegen eine M4...
dann sehen wir mal weiter 
@ axxo thx


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile überleg ich ob ich die M4 nicht doch noch mal storniere, eigentlich bescheuert die M4 nur wegen paar Benchmarkwerten zu verbauen die ich Alltagbetrieb sowieso nicht merke, außerdem brauch ich dringend nen neuen Fernseher . Ich bench nachher nochmal auf 4.5Ghz ohne Speed Step und C-States, mal sehen wie es dann ausschaut !
> 
> Edit: Auf 4.5Ghz ohne C-States und Speed Step komme ich auch nur noch auf 588  , vielleicht sollte ich das Ding mal Secure-Erasen und dann ein Backup aufspielen...



jo so sehe ich das auch...ich denke du kannst dir das geld echt sparen wenn du schon ne Vertex 3 hast. nur wegen so paar blöden punkte würde ich nicht umrüsten. mach mal secure erase und dann backup zurück spielen. dann sollte sie sich wieder fangen.


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Yippiiieee! 
Ich darf auch den ersten erfolgreichen Hänger meiner Vertex 3 beim Lesezugriff genau um Mitternacht vermelden.
Mit der anschließenden Nichterkennung im BIOS. Dabei habe ich nicht einmal einen 6er-Chipsatz oder den Inteltreiber.
Ja, gut. Einmal ist keinmal. Warten wir fröhlich aufs nächste Mal. 

nachtrag: 2.11 ist schon seit ein paar Tagen drauf.


----------



## roheed (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

omg, das gibts doch echt net^^ Hoffentlich habe ich diese Krankheit nicht empfohlen diesen sommer XD glaub aber kaum weil a) eh ne zeitlang zurückgehalten und b) nicht mehr groß begeistert von OCZ.


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nee, du bist unschuldig. Konnte mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Marvell und dem aktuellen Sandforce und hab' eine Münze geworfen. Und weil grade OCZ zum Mitnehmen da war, wurde die V3 eingesackt.


----------



## roheed (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab nicht das gefühl das die beschwerden bei der vertex 2 ähnlich groß waren wie jetzt^^ kann aber auch täuschen. da haben die leute mehr gejammert das sie die hersteller angaben nicht geschaft haben, aber die konnte man ja meistens leichter beschlichtigen usw. bei der v3 hast ja echt das gefühl das jede zweite spinnt und/oder ausfällt


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie siehts denn bei der Force GT aus. Ist doch praktisch das Gleiche in rot. Laufen die etwa stabiler?


----------



## roheed (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

von denen hört man irgendwie weniger, haben eigentlich aber die genau gleichen probleme. gab ja schon ne riesen rückrufaktion von Corsair wegen der Force (gt?! vlt auch). echt etwas entäuschend nach dem recht guten start mit der ersten Sandforce generation. und jetzt das ganze so leichtfertig aufs spiel zu setzten....also ich trau den genossen irgenwie nicht mehr über den weg. selbst ich der schon eine Sandforce hat würde jetzt im zweiten schritt nicht mehr zum nachfolger greifen. !!


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja.... man weiß ja nie. vielleicht wars ja nicht der SF. Hab' ja kürzlich erst wieder eine Platte eingebaut. Vielleicht habe ich vergessen, den Sitz aller SATA-Kabel zu kontrollieren. Muss man ja immer machen, auch wenn man so ein Kabel nur streift, auch bei denen mit Blechlasche. Ich hasse diesen fragilen SATA-Stecker-Mist von Herzen. Hatte vor SATA nie irgendwelchen Kabel-Trouble. 
Okay, jetzt weiß ich, dass alles sitzt. Jetzt bleibt nur warten auf die Wiederholung
Aber normalerweise reicht nach einem behobenen Wackel ein Reboot.
Um die SSD wieder zu aktivieren, musste ich sie erst stromlos machen.


----------



## axxo (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Yippiiieee!
> Ich darf auch den ersten erfolgreichen Hänger meiner Vertex 3 beim Lesezugriff genau um Mitternacht vermelden.
> Mit der anschließenden Nichterkennung im BIOS. Dabei habe ich nicht einmal einen 6er-Chipsatz oder den Inteltreiber.
> Ja, gut. Einmal ist keinmal. Warten wir fröhlich aufs nächste Mal.
> ...


 
Wichtig ist: wenn die Firmware aufgespielt wird, darf die Platte nicht an einem Port hängen, der sich im Hotplug/eSata Mode befindet. Ansonsten falls du AMD hast empfehle ich folgende Lektüre:
Technical Discussion AMD motherboard users seeing BSOD please look in

gutes nächtle


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich würd jetzt mal die ganze Sache beobachten und schaun was geht. Mir ist ja meine Corsair Force2 auch gestorben und vor zwei Wochen die V2 von einem Bekannten. Vaykir hatte auch Probleme mit seiner Crucial C300, Intel mit der 320 und und und.......
Was ich damit sagen will das liegt nicht an einem bestimmten Hersteller wie OCZ sondern an der noch recht jungen Technik. Man kann halt nur eins machen SSD's empfehlen die bekanntlich wenig oder gar nicht auffällig sind, die da wären:

Samsung470
Intel 510
Crucial m4

Sicher gibts noch ein paar andere Hersteller wie ADATA und ähnliche da muss dann aber jeder selber entscheiden ob er so einen nimmt.
Da wir hier, ich auch, die besten Erfahrungen mit der Crucial m4 gemacht haben sollte das wohl die Kaufempfehlung Nummer eins bleiben, ich glaub da sind wir alle einer Meinung.


----------



## Vaykir (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Vaykir hatte auch Probleme mit seiner Crucial C300, Intel mit der 320 und und und.......



oh, weist du mehr als ich? das war das hänger problem mit LPM, was ich schon lange nicht mehr habe. bei mir is alles in butta. 



> Da wir hier, ich auch, die besten Erfahrungen mit der Crucial m4 gemacht haben sollte das wohl die Kaufempfehlung Nummer eins bleiben, ich glaub da sind wir alle einer Meinung.



so sicher, wie das amen in der kirche oder die verspätung der deutschen bahn!


----------



## OctoCore (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das mit dem Hotplug beim Flashen ist schon klar. Aber das bezieht sich ja auf den Flashvorgang an sich, und der ist schon vor Tagen erfolgreich vollzogen worden. Der Gedanke, dass der Bug überhaupt erst durch das Firmwareupdate kommt, ist auch nicht so abwegig. Der große Problemlöser scheint 2.11 auf jeden Fall nicht zu sein. Inzwischen haben sie auch was zusammengebastelt, mit dem man wieder auf eine ältere Version zurückflashen kann.


----------



## thom_cat (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei der Force GT aus. Ist doch praktisch das Gleiche in rot. Laufen die etwa stabiler?


 
da braucht man sich wenig hoffnungen machen, die haben die gleichen probleme wie ocz.
nutzen ja im grunde auch die gleiche firmware nur mit geringen anpassungen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi Leute, eine kleine Zwischenfrage:
Ich wollte heute das Bios meiner c300 updaten, habe aber keine CD mehr.
Wie mache ich das per USB-Stick?

Danke schonmal, wie immer!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh wenns mit einem USB Stick geht musst du ihn Bootfähig machen( DOS Dateien) aber ich glaub das geht bei Crucial nur mit einer CD!


----------



## roheed (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo darüber hat sich mojo doch auch schon aufgeregt das es nur mit einer cd gehen würde^^ für mich auch etwas unverständlich


----------



## thom_cat (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also bei der m4 haben es einige mit nem usb stick geflasht.
sollte demnach eigentlich auch bei der c300 gehen.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich lese immer nur noch Ausfall und Update geht nicht....
Gibt es gar keine SSD mehr, die richtig funzt??


----------



## thom_cat (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

doch, die m4 laufen aktuell butterweich und auch die 470er serie von samsung ist extrem zuverlässig.


----------



## axxo (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

man kann mit einem usb stick das gleiche machen, wie mit einer cd, ist nur ein physikallisch anderes medium :klug: !!

(wir brauchen hier unbedingt den klug-smiley!!)


----------



## roheed (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also mojo ist ja sicher nicht auf den kopf gefallen, warum er es nicht auf den stick bekommen hat kann ich nicht sagen^^Bei sandforce macht man es ja eh unter laufendem betrieb

alter, ist das nicht sexy?^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread-40.html#post3372315

1gb/s read für relativ kleines geld


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja die Revo ist halt ein RAID0, da schaffen andere mit ihren zwei SSD's mehr punkte!


----------



## roheed (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hä? wie kommst du jetzt auf die revo?!^^ ICh hab schon vom Crucial Raid geredet. Die revo x2 paar post weiter unter sieht ja im verhältniss schon ziemlich "alt" aus^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah so, ich dachte du meinst die REVO!

edit: hab eben rechts einen neuen Button endekt, (gefällt mir) den kannte ich noch gar nicht, hab ihn gleich mal gedrückt keine Ahnung was das für ein Teil ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> edit: hab eben rechts einen neuen Button endekt, (gefällt mir) den kannte ich noch gar nicht, hab ihn gleich mal gedrückt keine Ahnung was das für ein Teil ist.


Hehe was ist das denn? 
Beiträge als "gefällt mir" bewerten?
Drückt einer drauf ziehe ich natürlich nach.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hehe was ist das denn?
> Beiträge als "gefällt mir" bewerten?
> Drückt einer drauf ziehe ich natürlich nach.


 
Ich konnts mir net verkneifen!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich konnts mir net verkneifen!


Oooh Herzchen verteile ich auch gern! 

Und schon mal wieder ne neue SSD bestellt?


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zumindest die guten Pilotbeiträge werden von mir geherzt. Natürlich auf männlich bärige Art.  Wir sind hier ja nicht beim Gruppenkuscheln.
Die ganzen Posts hier abzuklappern, wäre mir doch zu anstrengend.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Oooh Herzchen verteile ich auch gern!
> 
> Und schon mal wieder ne neue SSD bestellt?


 
Hör auf mir juckt es schon wieder in den Fingern, Morgen bits Gehalt und da muss neue Hardware her, ich schwanke zwischen:

Corsair H100
Saitek Cyborg T9
oder
2x m4 64GB für ein kleines RAID0 für mein Gaming PC, heheh


----------



## Vaykir (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Oooh Herzchen verteile ich auch gern!
> 
> Und schon mal wieder ne neue SSD bestellt?


 
fehlt nur noch, dass wir das bei profilen machen können. 




> 2x m4 64GB für ein kleines RAID0 für mein Gaming PC, heheh



pupsi, 2x 256gb m4 für männer, net son kleinkram


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah jo, das war klar! Ich arbeite in einem Lehrgarten für Kinder, da verdient man net so viel.
 Dafür ist das Umfeld super nur Pflanzen und kleine Kinder, (meistens) aber für Vaykir würd ich ne Ausnahmen machen weil so alt bist ja auch noch net!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> fehlt nur noch, dass wir das bei profilen machen können.
> 
> pupsi, 2x 256gb m4 für männer, net son kleinkram



Dann dürfen sich alle Herren geehrt fühlen, die die meisten Herzchen von den Damen hier bekommen. 

Sehe ich hier etwa einen virtuellen Schw@nzvergleich?


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Große und viele SSDs sind für Weicheier. Echte Kerle lieben es klein und spartanisch. Merke: der wahre Meister erweist sich erst durch die Beschränkung!


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah jo, das war klar! Ich arbeite in einem Lehrgarten für Kinder, da verdient man net so viel.
> Dafür ist das Umfeld super nur Pflanzen und kleine Kinder, (meistens) aber für Vaykir würd ich ne Ausnahmen machen weil so alt bist ja auch noch net!



Die SSDs bringen extrem viel!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Die SSDs bringen extrem viel!!!



Weiß ich doch, hab ja schon zwei ne Corsair Force2 120GB und ne neuere Crucial m4, hehe!


----------



## roheed (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Merke: der wahre Meister erweist sich erst durch die Beschränkung!


aber manche nehmen das zu eng und beziehen sich auch auf den "Geist" ...
möchte da nur mal an die eine streßbacke ganz am anfang erinnern der meinte diesen thread runter buttern zu müssen^^
der eine oder andere alte hase hier wird sich noch dran erinnern  zum glück war das ne eintagsfliege. 

hehe, facebook lässt grüßen, wa?^^ --> " gefällt mir button " Aber ne nette grundidee, kann man sehr gute beiträge extra loben. ein "danken" button wäre vlt sogar sinnvoller gewesen. Auch wenn sich ja die meisten nach dem man ihnen geholfen hat extra bedanken. 



> Ah jo, das war klar! Ich arbeite in einem Lehrgarten für Kinder, da verdient man net so viel.
> Dafür ist das Umfeld super nur Pflanzen und kleine Kinder, (meistens) aber für Vaykir würd ich....


hehe, ich beneide dich ...und du weißt durch unsere PN dass das nicht ironisch gemeint ist


----------



## roheed (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

thg hat mal wieder einen test zu ssd gemacht und kommt zum folgenden fazit:

Fazit : Praxis: Kann man mehr Platz und Performance aus einer SSD herausholen?

Also im prinzip genau das was ich seit langem denke und mich kaum traue auszusprechen^^99% der angeblichen SSD tweaks sind eigentlich unnötig.


----------



## axxo (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja und auch diese SSD-Tweaking Tools sind mittlerweile vollkommen unnötig, Win7 macht alles was wirklich wichtig ist ja mittlerweile von selbst.

 Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht (in dem Artikel da auch wieder) warum man keinen HD-Spindown erlauben sollte wenn das System z.B. 30Minuten lang schon die Festplatte eh nicht benutzt, ich find das ganz nützlich das meine großen Storage-Festplatten abgeschaltet werden wenn ich da nicht drauf zugreife anstatt das die sinnlos 24/7 am Drehen sind.


----------



## thom_cat (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das ist doch eigentlich keine wirklich erstaunliche erkenntnis, oder?


----------



## roheed (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

was genau? das die "schreib tweaks" für die tonne sind?^^ habs mir schon länger gedacht, aber natürlich habe ich sie damals als naiver ssd frischling auch alles gemacht was einem so geraten wurde ^^ also prefetch und die anderen paar kb am tag


----------



## thom_cat (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja genau das meinte ich


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann ich mein System, welches momentan auf einer 160GB Intel SSD liegt, problemlos auf eine 64GB SSD von Samsung klonen? Auf der Intel SSD sind etwa 34GB belegt.


----------



## thom_cat (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist die große intel partitioniert?


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wäre sie sonst belegt? 

Im Grunde geht es, sogar wenn die Partition auf der Big-Intel größer sein sollte, als die Gesamtkapazität der Ziel-SSD.
Die gängigen Partitionsmanager/Cloner/Imager bieten die Option, die Größe beim Clonen auf das Ziel entsprechend anzupassen.
Manche bieten die Option aber erst an, wenn man den Kopiervorgang anleiert und das Programm dann merkt: "Hey, irgendwie passt das nicht!". 
Wenn sich keine Option im Programm finden lässt, bevor man mit dem Clonen startet, also einfach treudoof trotzdem versuchen.
Natürlich nur, wenn der "echte" Füllstand der Quellpartition nicht größer ist als das Ziel. 
Aber da bist du mit den 34GB auf der sicheren Seite, das wird die Mini-Intel schon verdauen.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Intel SSD verfügt über eine Partition, die 160GB groß ist. Das sollte Acronis doch eigentlich problemlos hinkriegen, oder?


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Im Grunde schon. Das ist etwas vorsichtig ausgedrückt, ich weiß - aber man weiß ja nie, was so schiefgehen kann. 
Okay, ja, Acronis kann das.


----------



## axxo (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal was zum Vergleich Windowsstart mit meiner M4 in einem Laptop mit Sata2 Schnittstelle ist so schnell, das die Animation des Startlogos nur kurz gezeigt wird und nicht mal bis zur Mitte läuft, bevor ich bereits am Anmeldebildschirm bin. Auf jeden Fall sogar schneller als die Vertex3 MI was das angeht.


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lol

Dann hast du auch nicht viel, was geladen wird. 
Ich starte immer ohne Win-Logo - im SOS-Modus. Da flitzen erstmal die Treiber über den Schirm <schnörpsel> und dann gibt es eine gewisse Bedenkzeit - und daran ändert auch keine Platte was -, da ist der Rechner wohl mit Initialisieren usw. beschäftigt - bis dann kurz der Anmeldebildschirm aufblitzt und ich auf meinem Desktop lande.


----------



## GTA 3 (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal eine Frage: Wie groß ist der Unterschied der Leistung zwischen der Vertex 3 und dem M4 ? Weil wenn ich mir bald ne SSD hol dann schon ne richtig gute!


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn es einen gibt, dann merkt man eh nichts davon.
Mit der M4 schläft man ruhiger, Leistung hin oder her.


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So ich melde mich nach einigen Tagen Abwesenheit wieder am alten SSD-Schreibtisch zurück. War privat etwas "belastet" die letzten Tage, bitte dies zu entschuldigen 

Dann wollen wir uns doch mal den Fragen und Unklarheiten der letzten Tage widmen. Ich beantworte chronologisch:



axxo schrieb:


> Crucial M4 120GB mit Firmware 009, gibt im Moment nichts besseres.


Das ist doch etwas ungenau. Es gibt vielleicht keine schnellere (in diesem Preisbereich), ob sie aber wirklich das beste SSD ist, muss die m4 noch zeigen. Zur Ausfallsicherheit und Lebensdauer kann ja noch niemand was sagen. Und ehrlich gesagt traue ich dem "kostenlosem" Leistungsgewinn noch nicht so ganz 



Schwager schrieb:


> hab jetzt den rechner wieder an und die vertex ist da... hab jetzt aber das gleiche problem wie neulich, dass sie nur IDE läuft. Sobald ich auf ahci umschalte hab ich nen blue kurz nach dem win7 logo...
> hab sie gerade bei alternate reklamiert und tausche sie gegen eine M4...
> dann sehen wir mal weiter
> @ axxo thx


Das war wohl etwas voreilig. Ich denke deiner V3 ging es ganz gut. Das Problem, so wie du es schilderst klingt mir eher nach einem "Windows unter IDE installiert und hinterher auf AHCI umstellen wollen"-Problem. Die Lösung findest du auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads:



roheed schrieb:


> Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?
> 
> Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> ...








Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hi Leute, eine kleine Zwischenfrage:
> Ich wollte heute das Bios meiner c300 updaten, habe aber keine CD mehr.
> Wie mache ich das per USB-Stick?
> 
> Danke schonmal, wie immer!


Aaaah das alte ich bin ein "Crucial-Kunde und möchte Updaten, habe aber keine optischen Medien mehr"-Problem. Kenne ich, Lösung ist nicht ganz einfach, aber möglich und effektiv. Um das CD-ISO-Image auf einem USB-Stick lauffähig zu machen, braucht es leider etwas mehr als Copy&Paste. Ich verwende dazu ein Tool, dass eigentlich ein bootfähiges Linux auf dem USB-Stick erstellen soll. Funktioniert aber auch mit den Curcial-CD-Image 

Und so gehts:

1) Zunächst benötigst du dieses Tool: *Universal USB Installer*, welches bootfähige Linuxmedien erstellen kann.

2) Als "Administrator" (Vista & Windows7) starten und bei "Step 1" ganz runter scrollen und dort "Try Unlisted Linux ISO (Old Syslinux)" auswählen.

3) Bei "Step 2" wählst du nun das Crucial-Update-Iso aus.

4) Abschließend noch deinen USB-Stick wählen und mit einem Klick auf "Create" beginnt der Spaß.

5) Nach der Fertigstellung neustarten und deinen USB-Stick als Bootmedium wählen (nicht vergessen den Controller vorher auf "IDE" zu setzen, sonst findet das Update dein SSD nicht!)

6) Gratuliere du hast dir eine CD-R gespart und viel wichtiger: Du musstest nicht aufstehen, um eine zu hohlen oder gar zu kaufen 

Viel Spaß mit FW 009 






roheed schrieb:


> also mojo ist ja sicher nicht auf den kopf gefallen, warum er es nicht auf den stick bekommen hat kann ich nicht sagen^^


Danke das du mir so viel zutraust! Das ist mir wirklich wichtig! Und ich dachte wir wurden sowas wie "Foren-Freunde"!? Sollten die nicht aneinander glauben und sich gegenseitig unterstützen? Ich glaube ich muss dich wieder aus meiner Liste ausgeählter Personen des Forums entfernen! 
Nein mal ehrlich: Wie sollte ich denn sonst die FW 009 aufspielen? Denkst du wirklich ich kaufe mir eine CD-R, wenn ich das Problem nicht auch so lösen könnte?  Freunde? 




Vaykir schrieb:


> pupsi, 2x 256gb m4 für männer, net son kleinkram


Warum denn nicht gleich 2x512GB? Dann haste endlich mal ein TB-SSD 

Und das muss für heute wieder reichen! afk:lernen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Aaaah das alte ich bin ein "Crucial-Kunde und möchte Updaten, habe aber  keine optischen Medien mehr"-Problem. Kenne ich, Lösung ist nicht ganz  einfach, aber möglich und effektiv. Um das CD-ISO-Image auf einem  USB-Stick lauffähig zu machen, braucht es leider etwas mehr als  Copy&Paste. Ich verwende dazu ein Tool, dass eigentlich ein  bootfähiges Linux auf dem USB-Stick erstellen soll. Funktioniert aber  auch mit den Curcial-CD-Image
> 
> Und so gehts:
> 
> ...


Klingt gut und schön beschrieben, aber ist es das "Risiko" wert? 
Ich werde wir wohl doch von einem (entfernteren) Familienmitglied eine geben lassen und ich denke mal dafür brauche ich nichtmal großzügige 10 Cent spendieren. 
Trotzdem vielen vielen Dank und ich werde mir das gleich mal sichern.

Du meintest sicher FW 0007, aber sonst klang der rest richtig.


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achja bin so m4-fixiert gewesen die letzten Tage 

Welches Risiko meinst du denn? Ich kenne da keins! Das Risiko, dass der die CD während dem flashen abschmiert ist größer als, dass bei dem USB-Stick (nicht gerade einen vom Grabbeltisch) irgendwas passiert. Mit deiner Variante bist du ja wieder auf Dritte angewiesen. Mag ich nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kurze Frage, den USB "bootable" machen geht doch auch mit dem Tool?


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das ist richtig. Braucht man aber gar nicht, kann man auch ganz einfach über die Windows Konsole, aber versuche damit mal das Crucial CD Image auf dem USB-Stick zum laufen zu bekommen. Ich habe es nicht geschafft. Sollte es dir gelingen, bin ich um eine Aufklärung sehr dankbar


----------



## Gohrbi (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mach ich doch glatt Dauert aber noch. Habe heute erst bestellt und morgen geht das Geld raus.


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na dann viel Erfolg, ist ja nicht so als wenn ich es nicht versucht hätte... Unbelehrbare!


----------



## Gohrbi (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bin vorgeschädigt, hatte bereits bei der XLR und der Samsung F3 mit Stick die Firmware neu drauf gemacht. Mit Erfolg
Vielleicht ist es ja der "Superstick", denn MB BIOS habe ich damit auch schon gemacht....also, laß dich überraschen, oder ich


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut gut, wollen mal sehen. Bei mir hat es auch mit drei verschiedenen Sticks, die sich sonst immer bootfähig machen lassen, nicht geklappt.


----------



## roheed (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Danke das du mir so viel zutraust! Das ist mir wirklich wichtig! Und ich  dachte wir wurden sowas wie "Foren-Freunde"!? Sollten die nicht  aneinander glauben und sich gegenseitig unterstützen? Ich glaube ich  muss dich wieder aus meiner Liste ausgeählter Personen des Forums  entfernen!


du verwirrst mich heute ein wenig ^^ natürlich sind wir "foren-kumpels" ?! was hat den das eine mit dem anderen zu tun  falls dein satz ironisch gemeint war, wovon ich stark ausgehe ignorier ich die aussage einfach^^

Aber in der lernphase ist man leicht gestresst, irgendwie merkt man das ein wenig bei dir  ist ja bei mir grad mal ein knappes jahr her...


EDIT:::
weiß zwar auch nicht warum es über ein/zwei jahre gedauert hat bis einer es mal auf den punkt bringt (eine SSD ist bei einem neubau beinahe pflicht) aber lieber zu spät als nie^^
sehr sehr schöner bericht von thg! genau nach meinem geschmack...http://www.tomshardware.de/Flash-SSD-solid_state_drive,testberichte-240868.html


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> du verwirrst mich heute ein wenig ^^ natürlich sind wir "foren-kumpels" ?! was hat den das eine mit dem anderen zu tun  falls dein satz ironisch gemeint war, wovon ich stark ausgehe ignorier ich die aussage einfach^^


Natürlich war das Ironie. Sollte mittlerweile eigentlich bekannt sein, dass ich davon gerne Gebrauch mache 

Mal wieder was inhaltliches: Dass Corsair die Force 3 GT Reihe mit weiteren Modellen aufgestockt hat, habt ihr sicher schon mitbekommen? 180 und 240GB Modelle sind nun auch gelistet. Preislich jedoch weiterhin eher unattraktiv, wie ich finde...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jetzt möchte ich mal eine Prognose von euch hören:
Wie günstig schätzt ihr, wird die kleine m4 (64 GB) bis Weihnachten noch werden?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir heute Nacht noch eine zu bestellen, daher meine Frage...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also wenn man sich die Preisentwicklung der m4 ansieht dann würd ich mal sagen höchstens noch um Maximal 10€ mehr nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der Preis der m4 (alle Größen) fällt seit Wochen stetig. Ich denke auch nicht, dass die neue Firmware daran etwas ändern wird. Da ich (noch) kein staatlich geprüfter Wirtschafts- und Marktanalyst bin, kann ich keine verbindliche Aussage treffen (das könnte der geprüfte wohl auch nicht  ), aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Preis kurz vor Weihnachten extrem ansteigen wird. Ich erwarte eher das Gegenteil.

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten SSDs wirklich ein Thema seien könnten. Die m4 hat gute Chancen der Verkaufsschlager zu werden. Wenn du das Laufwerk wirklich erst zu Weihnachten brauchst, dann würde ich noch warten. Hast du jetzt schon Verwendung dafür, dann kauf jetzt. Wahrscheinlich wird der Preis weiter sinken, aber das ist doch bei jeder Art von Hardware so. Sonst dürfte man sich ja nie einen neuen Prozessor kaufen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich suche nur etwas kostengünstiges und vor allem reaktionsschnelles für meinen Lappi, die lahme HDD mit ihren 5400 Umdrehungen geht mir dermaßen auf den Keks mit ihrem rumgeeier... 
Mit hulky habe ich schonmal darüber gesprochen. 
Alternativvorschläge?
Ich brauche natürlich keine benchtauglichen Schreibraten, sondern ein Win7 das ordentlich abgeht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach was für Alternativen ich hab in mein drei Jahren alten Lappi auch die m4 64GB rein gehauen und muss dir echt sagen es war jeden Euro wert. Ist jetzt ne wahre Lust mit dem Teil zu arbeiten und da nicht so viel drauf ist wie auf meinem PC reagiert er sogar noch flotter als meine Gaming Maschine!


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Würde da auch nicht lange fackeln. Wenn es dir wirklich um jeden Euro geht, tut es natürlich auch eine V2, aber selbst die kostet gerade mal ~7€ weniger. Da würde ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Trink zwei Bier (oder vielleicht passender einen Cocktail, kenne deine Vorlieben bezüglich Alkohol nicht) weniger und gut ist


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. September 2011)

Jutti dann bestell ich mir heut Nacht beim Mitternachtsshopping die m4 und noch was für mein Schatzl für den kostenloasen Versand. 
Der erste Gedanke bleibt wohl der beste und die V2 reißt da mit ihren paar Euro weniger auch nichts mehr.
Danke und ein paar süße Benches mit meiner niedlichen CPU kommen natürlich dann auch demnächt. 

Bis die Tage dann!


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Letzte Nacht war ich bei der M4 auch mächtig in Versuchung. Aber ich blieb stark - obwohl mein Mausfinger ständig auf "in den Warenkorb" klicken wollte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man 120GB für ca 100€, ist war schon älter und hab ich schon mal gepostet aber der Preis..........heise online-Preisvergleich: OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTXPL120G) | / Deutschland


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, die 1€/GB-Grenze wurde vor ca. vier Wochen gerissen. Klar das ist halt ein SSD der ersten Generation, sicherlich jedoch besser als kein SSD 
Viel erschreckender finde ich jedoch den Preis der Force 3 Corsair Force Series 3 F120, 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F120GB3-BK).Das ist ein SSD der aktuellen Generation und selbst das kratzt schon sehr nahe an der magischen 1€/GB-Grenze! Vor vier Wochen noch undenkbar! Was so ein Bug + Rückrufaktion alles auslösen kann


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo stimmt aber ich traue dem neuen SF einfach immer noch nicht so recht, hab immer noch angst die zu empfehlen!


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja zurzeit ein SSD zu empfehlen ist echt einfach. Das war vor sechs Monaten auch noch viel schwieriger


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kurze Rückmeldung von mir: Mit Acronis hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## thom_cat (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Jo ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, die 1€/GB-Grenze wurde vor ca. vier Wochen gerissen. Klar das ist halt ein SSD der ersten Generation, sicherlich jedoch besser als kein SSD
> Viel erschreckender finde ich jedoch den Preis der Force 3 Corsair Force Series 3 F120, 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F120GB3-BK).Das ist ein SSD der aktuellen Generation und selbst das kratzt schon sehr nahe an der magischen 1€/GB-Grenze! Vor vier Wochen noch undenkbar! Was so ein Bug + Rückrufaktion alles auslösen kann



für den preis komme ich schon fast in versuchung die mal zu testen... aber hab kein bock, dass mir deswegen ständig das system verkackt...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö die läuft mittlerweile geschmeidig also keine Sorge. Bind auch schon am Überlegen, für Spiele und Programme wäre sie ideal nicht als Systemplatte!


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hehe so langsam fangen die Luxuskäufe an: Extra SSD für Spiele und unnütze Programme 

Naja so lange noch keiner eines für Musik, Videos, oder Bilder kauft bin ich ruhig...





thom_cat schrieb:


> für den preis komme ich schon fast in versuchung  die mal zu testen... aber hab kein bock, dass mir deswegen ständig das  system verkackt...


 Ja für sowas braucht man dann ein  "Testsystem" unter welchem man nicht produktiv arbeit. Aber wer hat  diesen Luxus schon? Ja zugegeben ich habe so etwas, aber dort ein SSD  einsetzen... Da sind wir dann gleich wieder bei den Luxuskäufen


----------



## Gohrbi (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kurz nochmal zum FW Update. Die SSD vorher "behandeln" ? Ich meine Partition drauf und so.
Oder gleich, wie sie ist die neue FW drauf?


----------



## dj*viper (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das ist egal wie du es machst. spielt keine rolle


----------



## axxo (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich hiervon:

OCZ kündigt den hybriden Datenspeicher Revodrive an - festplatte, ssd, ocz

100GB SSD-Cache für ne 1TB HDD, der Cache soll "intelligent" arbeiten und vom Verhalten des Nutzers lernen, welche Dateien er auf der SSD behält und eben nur alte und unbenutzte Dateien dann auf die 1tb HDD verschieben. Klingt vom Konzept her echt gut, es sollen bis zu 910mb/s erreicht werden aber da darf man bei OCZ erstmal die ersten Erfahrungsberichte abwarten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Diese Hybrid Platten gibst ja schon länger, nur nicht mit so einem großen SSD Cache. Ich entscheide aber lieber selber was von der SSD geladen wird und was von einer HDD.
Die ersten Platten dieser Art sind am Markt gescheitert und ich glaub dieses Schicksal wird auch diese Generation ereilen.


----------



## roheed (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

müll in meinen augen! man wird es doch grad noch so selber hinbekommen zu entscheiden was man auf die SSD macht und was auf die HDD. so schwer kann das doch net sein^^
seagate hat doch sowas auch schon im programm. ne hybrid hdd. die würde ich mir vlt grad noch so in nen laptop verbauen wenn man auch speicherplatz und nen kleinen booost braucht


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja "Müll" ist etwas überzogen. Das Problem ist einfach der Preis! $500 sind einfach zu viel für 100GB SSD und 1TB HDD. Für 150€ bekomme ich ein 128GB SSD und für nicht mal 50€ ne 1TB Platte ==> 200€ mehr ist das Ding hardwareseitig nicht wert. Da es sich hier ja auch eher um eine Lösung für DAU's handelt, die nicht selbst entscheiden wollen oder können, was auf das SSD soll, finde ich den PCI-Anschluss auch eher fragwürdig. Nur Enthusiasten holen sich so ein SSD, aber die kaufen doch keine Hybridgeschichte. Denn Hybrid ist immer gleich Kompromiss. Und hast du schon mal einen Enthusiasten gesehen der Kompromisse eingeht? Merkst du was?


----------



## roheed (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

 und nachdem du den ganzen mist aufgezählt hast sagst du immer noch meine aussage "Müll" sei überzogen?  jetzt bin ich nur noch umso mehr davon überzeugt^^ die revodrive sind schon ein fail in sich (für homeuser) ! Da ändert auch ne hdd nix mehr dran


----------



## roheed (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

btw "gefällt mir" Button... über einen daumen hoch auf der startseite würde ich mich sehr freuen, steckt(e) eine menge arbeit drin  danke @ all


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dein Wort ist mir Befehl, hehe!


----------



## roheed (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe danke  Dafür das du diesen thread anfangs übersehen hattest ^^ war schon witzig der start dieses threads...und wie riesig er mittlerweile geworden ist ^^ müsste er nicht bald jahrestag haben?!


EDIT : Nein, der kleine ist erst ca. 10 monate alt ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das Problem ist glaub das ich ganz ganz selten auf der Startseite bin, da vergisst man das halt.
Aber hat sich toll entwickelt muss ich schon sagen.

Was machen eigentlich so die Statistiken von diesem Thread, wer wie viele Posts u.s.w.?????


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> und nachdem du den ganzen mist aufgezählt hast sagst du immer noch meine aussage "Müll" sei überzogen?


Nach meiner Aufzählung sollte dir doch nun selbst bewusst sein, dass "überteuert" der Begriff ist, den der fachkundige Benutzer wählen sollte


----------



## roheed (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab ich erst vorher geschaut...eigentlich alles beim alten

roheed 1433 beiträge
Vaykir 695
Hulk 676
mojo 522

also hast gute Chancen vaykir wieder zu überholen 



> Aber hat sich toll entwickelt muss ich schon sagen.


mit nem ganz so krassen durchschlagenden Erfolg habe ich selber nicht gerechtet^^Aber auch microsoft ist aus ner garage heraus entstanden...bei mir halt beim duschen (die idee)  Aber habs bald geschafft...monopol in dieser ecke des forums ... 2 von 3 der meist geklickten threads entstanden aus meiner Kommando zentrale heraus XD Paar Wochen brauch ich noch.


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wann werden die ersten "roheed Superdrives" (Twinedge©-SSD) samt passender Schnittstelle endlich am Markt erhältlich sein?


----------



## roheed (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Nach meiner Aufzählung sollte dir doch nun selbst bewusst sein, dass  "überteuert" der Begriff ist, den der fachkundige Benutzer wählen sollte


hehe, wird echt zeit das du fertig wirst mit deiner ausbildung^^ man merkt dir deine gereitzheit immer noch an  hast aber recht, dein begriff passt etwas besser. ich drücke es ja gerne etwas "direkter" aus.




> Wann werden die ersten "roheed Superdrives" (Twinedge©-SSD) samt passender Schnittstelle endlich am Markt erhältlich sein?


jo muss mal schaun...OCZ hat gestern mal angefragt ob ich nicht mit ihnen diese SSD produzieren möchte, habe aber dankend abgelehnt ... und bei ... Crucial unterschrieben


----------



## mojoxy (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> hehe, wird echt zeit das du fertig wirst mit deiner ausbildung^^ man merkt dir deine gereitzheit immer noch an


Ach du denkst ich bin gereizt? Nene das ist immer so. Zudem mache ich keine Ausbildung, sondern Studiere! Um der ganzen Diskussion noch mal das Sahnehäubchen aufzusetzen


----------



## roheed (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OH ich vergaß...du studierst ja... und haste schon mal nen gestressten Studenten gesehen?! Siehste...ich auch net   *vorsicht nicht erkennbarer joke gefahr*


----------



## axxo (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> müll in meinen augen! man wird es doch grad noch so selber hinbekommen zu entscheiden was man auf die SSD macht und was auf die HDD. so schwer kann das doch net sein^^
> seagate hat doch sowas auch schon im programm. ne hybrid hdd. die würde ich mir vlt grad noch so in nen laptop verbauen wenn man auch speicherplatz und nen kleinen booost braucht


 
Ja aber die Seagate dinger haben ja einen kleineren SSD-Cache und funktionieren so wie das Rapid Storage vom Z68 Chipsatz. Ich werde mal Tests abwarten ob mit dem größeren Cache und intelligentem Management da nicht vielleicht sogar ne wirklich gute Performance drin ist.


----------



## axxo (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe gerade mal mit dem Epalmsoft SSD-Tweaker 1.8 eine Trim Optimisation durchgeführt, keine Ahnung was da genau passieren soll aber komischerweise gibt meine Vertex 3 Max Iops nun wieder 650 Punkte im AS SSD (mit C-States enabled bei 1.6Ghz gebencht) !! Kann natürlich auch nur Zufall sein.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2011)

Optimisation? 
Nehme an du meintest Optimierung? 
Naja, wäre dann mal interessant zu wissen, was das Proggi da mit der SSD angestellt hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal mit dem Epalmsoft SSD-Tweaker 1.8 eine Trim Optimisation durchgeführt, keine Ahnung was da genau passieren soll aber komischerweise gibt meine Vertex 3 Max Iops nun wieder 650 Punkte im AS SSD (mit C-States enabled bei 1.6Ghz gebencht) !! Kann natürlich auch nur Zufall sein.


 
Irre ich mich oder ist das Programm nicht eigentlich für XP gedacht?? Außerdem bedeuten so manuelle Trim ersatz Funktionen immer einen recht großen Schreibaufwand für die SSD.
Also ich wäre da ein wenig vorsichtiger!
Wenn man aber bedenkt was ich und @roheed schon mit unseren SSD angestellt haben dann bist du ja in bester Gesellschaft.


----------



## axxo (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder ist das Programm nicht eigentlich für XP gedacht?? Außerdem bedeuten so manuelle Trim ersatz Funktionen immer einen recht großen Schreibaufwand für die SSD.
> Also ich wäre da ein wenig vorsichtiger!
> Wenn man aber bedenkt was ich und @roheed schon mit unseren SSD angestellt haben dann bist du ja in bester Gesellschaft.


 
Da irrst du leider komplett, das Programm ist für Vista / Win 7 gedacht aber das macht auch nichts anderes als bestimmte Dienste ein oder abzuschalten je nachdem wie man es konfiguriert.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hey jungz hab seit gestern miene crucial m4 128gb ssd verbaut un die neuste firmware 009 drauf und wollte von euch wissen ob die benchmark ergebnisse in ordnung sind:

benchmar mit firmware 001:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



benchmark mit firmaware 009:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mir kam anfangs da ergebnis ziemlich ernuechternd vor bevor ich die firmware geupdated habe, freue mich auf eure antworten


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Schaut wirklich recht schwach aus, ganz besonders die 4K-64-Werte... ohje was ist denn da los, das wüsst ich auch gern mal?


----------



## thom_cat (2. September 2011)

Die Werte sind für die Einstellung normal. Dein System steht auf IDE... Stell mal auf AHCI um


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Autsch, stimmt!
Man das habe garnicht gesehen und da sacken die Werte so stark ab?


----------



## thom_cat (2. September 2011)

Ja, in der Einstellung bekommt man nicht mehr  
Real sind die Unterschiede aber deutlich geringer, davon merkst du im Alltag eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> Die Werte sind für die Einstellung normal. Dein System steht auf IDE... Stell mal auf AHCI um



ja habe ich schon versucht aber dann gibts ne endlosschleife und er bootet nicht und startet pc immer wieder neu wo stelle ich das auf nem asrock p67 fatal1ty professional richtig um bzw ein????


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das Umstellen zu AHCI sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen und leicht zu ändern sein, da Win7 dann autom. den AHCI-Treiber installiert.
Gibts bei dir im Bios nicht irgendweo eine Einstellung wo du den Sata-Mode ändern kannst? (IDE-RAID-AHCI)

Wie hast du es denn bisher versucht?
Wo hast du was umgestellt?


----------



## thom_cat (2. September 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass du die nötigen Informationen wie man das nachträglich umstellt im Startpost findest.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Das Umstellen zu AHCI sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen und leicht zu ändern sein, da Win7 dann autom. den AHCI-Treiber installiert.
> Gibts bei dir im Bios nicht irgendweo eine Einstellung wo du den Sata-Mode ändern kannst? (IDE-RAID-AHCI)
> 
> Wie hast du es denn bisher versucht?
> Wo hast du was umgestellt?


 
habe die ssd auf den sata3 port angeschlossen  und unte rmode achi reingemacht untendrunter habe ich die auswahl marvell 3.0 bootable oder wie das heisst das kann ich noch ein oder ausschaltet wenn ich einschalte passiert nix genausowenig wie wenn ich es ausgeschalten lasse  und am sata 3.0 port hanegt ssd un wenn ich achi einstelle bootet er laed halber das windows zeichen und bootet neu und so geht das dann die ganze zeit

EDIT: hey leutz hab aus nem andren forum folgenden tipp bekommen mann sollte in de registry folgendes verändern:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\Msahci  den werd von 1 auf 0 setzen,dann sollte korrekt gebootet werden!!!


----------



## thom_cat (2. September 2011)

Beim nachträglichen umstellen musst du in der Windows Registry erst was ändern und danach im BIOS!!


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> Beim nachträglichen umstellen musst du in der Windows Registry erst was ändern und danach im BIOS!!


 
ja aber wie aendern welcher von denen 4 dateien muss man aendern???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was im bios aendern? ledeglich von ide auf achi,richtig?!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> Beim nachträglichen umstellen musst du in der Windows Registry erst was ändern und danach im BIOS!!


Das ist aber nur bei Sata 3 oder dem Chipsatz nötig, oder?
Hatte es auch mal vergessen umzustellen, nachträglich zu AHCI gewechselt und das ging reibungslos...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur bei Sata 3 oder dem Chipsatz nötig, oder?
> Hatte es auch mal vergessen umzustellen, nachträglich zu AHCI gewechselt und das ging reibungslos...



wenn ich nur umstelle hab ich ne endlos bootschleife laed windows logo und fährt neu hoch usw....also denke ich dass das schon sein kann was man umstellen muss in de registry aber sagt mir bitte ma einer wo man welchen wert umstellen muss???


----------



## thom_cat (2. September 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber nur bei Sata 3 oder dem Chipsatz nötig, oder?
> Hatte es auch mal vergessen umzustellen, nachträglich zu AHCI gewechselt und das ging reibungslos...



Nein, das sollte immer so notwendig sein


----------



## neo3 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sorry, das mache ich nicht gerne und auch nicht oft. Aber manchmal ist G°_Ogle schneller und einfacher, als in einem Forum auf eine Antwort zu warten.... 

klick mich: 


... gibt dazu sogar was bei MS direkt.... klick2 .......


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



neo3 schrieb:


> Sorry, das mache ich nicht gerne und auch nicht oft. Aber manchmal ist G°_Ogle schneller und einfacher, als in einem Forum auf eine Antwort zu warten....
> 
> klick mich:
> 
> ...




da war ich schon und habe gegoogelt....

aber das problem hat sich eh gelöst es lag an der registrierung mehr nicht mann muss den wert umstellen!!!

von 1 auf 0


hier aktuell benchmarks auf ahci gestellt so sieht das ergebnis schon besser aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hehe, na dann freu ich mich für Dich und deine SSD, dass sie nun auch zu 100% gefordert werden kann


----------



## thom_cat (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, viel besser jetzt


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe, schön das alles auf der Startseite beschrieben steht^^ a) was tun wenn die werte so niedrig sind und b) was tun wenn windows nicht mehr bootet (ahci aktivieren) 

Aber wir sind ja hier ein nettes grüppchen und haben noch jedem geholfen der ne frage hatte  (egal wie oft sie schon gestellt wurde XD)


----------



## mojoxy (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Lol da sind die Hauptspammer mal nen Nachmittag afk und dann sind es gleich wieder zwei Seiten mehr, um ein Trivialproblem zu lösen


----------



## mojoxy (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Studie: Über die Hälfte der SSD/Flash-Nutzer haben Datenverluste zu beklagen

Weiß nicht, ob ihr das gelesen habt. Irgendwas sagt mir, dass diese Umfrage nicht repräsentativ sein kann. Achja nun weiß ich es wieder: "Glaube nie einer Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" 
Da will wohl jemand die Angst vor neuen Medien schüren..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also wenn das stimmen würde hätten wir das schon mit bekommen............ups ist mir ja auch passiert als mein alter SF Controller den Geist auf gegen hatte und alle Daten in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt hat!


----------



## mojoxy (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja ich meine ich hatte ja auch mit der V3 nen Paniclock, aber das sehe ich nicht als richtigen Ausfall an. Das Problem war bekannt und ich hatte auch eigenlich noch gar keine Daten drauf, die hätten verloren gehen können


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Studie: Über die Hälfte der SSD/Flash-Nutzer haben Datenverluste zu beklagen
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob ihr das gelesen habt. Irgendwas sagt mir, dass diese Umfrage nicht repräsentativ sein kann. Achja nun weiß ich es wieder: "Glaube nie einer Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"
> Da will wohl jemand die Angst vor neuen Medien schüren..



hast/habt ihr den thread schon gesehen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...bereits-einen-datenverlust-bei-eurer-ssd.html

von 40 leuten hatten schon 5 nen ausfall...ist doch erschrekend hoch wenn ihr mich fragt. ist zwar auch nicht repräsentativ aber eine Tendenz


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaub das Hauptproblem ist das ne HDD eher langsam stirbt, also in den allermeisten Fällen aber ne SSD von jetzt auf nachher den Geist auf gibt! Dann ist natürlich keine Changse die Daten zu retten!

ps. Geil in RTLII läuft The Green Mile!


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo aber viele verrecken halt innerhalb des ersten jahres...schon ein wenig komisch. klar ist in manchen fällen ist nicht alles weg (Panik Lock evtl) auf den sa*** würde es mir trotzdem gehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich kann mich noch an die ersten Festplatten erinnern, für den C64 1984 (ja ich weiß HDD gibts schon länger), die haben sich mit der Zeit aufgelöst also es entstanden richtige Löcher auf der Platte und man musste die Sektoren deaktivieren und mit der Zeit wurde die Platte immer kleiner!
Das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel wie die HDD's am Anfang Probleme gemacht haben!


----------



## mojoxy (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Problem bei solchen Umfragen ist auch, dass Personen die ein Problem mit etwas haben (hier: Hardwaredefekt), eher ein Forum aufsuchen und ihrem Unmut kund tun. Ich wäre z.B. nie auf die Idee gekommen, als nicht geschädigter (beim Paniclock habe ich nichts verloren), bei einer solchen Umfrage mitzumachen, wenn du mich nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht hättest. Einfach weil ich nicht wusste das es eine solche gibt. Wenn man Ärger hat sucht man eher nach solchen Themen


----------



## axxo (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Optimisation?
> Nehme an du meintest Optimierung?



Ich meine zwar Optimierung, aber in dem Programm schimpft sich die Option wirklich "Optimisation"


----------



## MaU (2. September 2011)

Ich würde gerne wissen was sinnvoller ist, wenn man eine SSD mit mehr als 200GB will, zwei kleinere zusammen laufen lassen oder eine große und in dieser Größe welche ist die beste ?


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

eine m4 @ 256gb sollte eigentlich den speed allemal abdecken. Im raid kannst du probleme mit TRIM bekommen....

Also wenn RAid dann 2x2 SSD raid das du den speed nutzen kannst sonst lieber eine große


----------



## MaU (2. September 2011)

Also z.b. 4x die m4 64gb. ? Da bräuchte man aber auch 4* einen SATA3 Port


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also doch ne runde aushollen^^

wenn du dir nen SSD raid machst schafst du wahnwinzige 1 000 mb/s im Lesen und ca. 400 mb/s schreiben (seq. versteht sich)....brauchst du die leistung? mußt du viel mit grossen dateien hantieren?
Auf der anderen seite kann man mit der leistung nichts anfangen wenn das Ziel nicht hinterherkommt. Deshalb die idee mit 2x64gb + 2x64gb SSD's 


weiß halt nicht was du damit machen willst. Vlt wären sogar 2 x 128 gb ohne raid besser.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

gerade die m4 ist sehr abhängig vom Trim Befehl der ja unter RAID nicht geht. Wenn du wirklich ein vier fach RAID machen willst dann nimm welche mit dem SF Controller die kommen ohne Trim viel besser zu recht. Bei einer einzelnen SSD würd ich auf jedenfalls zu einer m4 greifen.


----------



## thom_cat (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die crucials sind aber für raid systeme nicht so gut geeignet, da sie ohne trim nicht so gut klar kommen.

ich würde deshalb lieber auf eine große anstatt zwei kleinere ssds setzen.


----------



## MaU (2. September 2011)

Ja es geht um Dateien in der Größenordnung 10-20gb und die müssen verschoben werden, aber auch leider nach Bearbeitung gesichert, und da kommt dann sowieso der flaschenhals, da ich ja nicht auf SSD sicher sondern auf 2x 2gb pladden. Aber jetzt das sichern außen vor, es müssen nicht 200+gb SSD speicher zusammen sein. Kann auch z.B. 2x eine 128er sein, ist halt nur die Sache was besser zusammen harmoniert, ect.


----------



## axxo (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> die crucials sind aber für raid systeme nicht so gut geeignet, da sie ohne trim nicht so gut klar kommen.
> 
> ich würde deshalb lieber auf eine große anstatt zwei kleinere ssds setzen.


 
Hast du dazu eine Quelle,ich würde nämlich gerne meine M4 bald in ein Raid0 hängen und wüsste gerne dazu näheres?  
Ohne Trim sinkt die Schreibgeschwindigkeit vielleicht etwas und die Write Amplification *würde* ansteigen, aber da durch das Raid0 ja die Arbeit auf 2 Geräte aufgeteilt ist hebt sich der Geschwindigkeitsverlust und die  höhere W-A eigentlich so ziemlich auf, zumindest sollte es von der Theorie so ablaufen.


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm in diesem fall ist 2 x 128 gb sicher die beste wahl...aber nicht im Raid! Die eine ist die quelle, die andere das ziel und schon hast du geschmeidige 200 mb/s locker. 

Im 4x64 RAid schafst du auch nicht mehr, weil die kleineren SSD langsamer im schreiben sind als die großen geschwister


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja das die Schreibrate etwas sinkt ist ne mittelschwere Untertreibung. Ich würd mal sagen mindestens um die Hälfte eher mehr! Wie gesagt bei einem RAID unbedingt ne SSD mit SF Controller alten oder neuen egal!


----------



## thom_cat (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Hast du dazu eine Quelle,ich würde nämlich gerne meine M4 bald in ein Raid0 hängen und wüsste gerne dazu näheres?
> Ohne Trim sinkt die Schreibgeschwindigkeit vielleicht etwas und die Write Amplification *würde* ansteigen, aber da durch das Raid0 ja die Arbeit auf 2 Geräte aufgeteilt ist hebt sich der Geschwindigkeitsverlust und die  höhere W-A eigentlich so ziemlich auf, zumindest sollte es von der Theorie so ablaufen.


 
das solltest du in jedem halbwegs seriösen test nachlesen können.


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Naja das die Schreibrate etwas sinkt ist ne mittelschwere Untertreibung.



hö?^^ wo habe ich gesagt das sie "etwas" sinken? 2x 64 schreiben genauso schnell wie eine 128 ums nochmal etwas klarer auszudrücken....
aber er hat ja eh nur 10-20gb dateien...und die hdd bremsen genug reicht also wenn er sich 2 x 128 holt oder lieber gleich 256. würds eher vom preis abhängig machen. eine steigerung der schreibleistung von 128 auf 256 gibt es wohl nicht (leider)


----------



## MaU (2. September 2011)

Ja preislich ist es bei z.B. der m4 in der Variante 2*128 oder 1*256 egal und wenn dort die schreibraten sich nicht ändern. Ist denn die m4 die beste in der Größe oder andere, 20 Euro mehr wäre in der preisregion egal


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

im raid sollen die SAndforce SSD besser sein, im Singlemodus führt fast kein weg mehr an den Crucial vorbei!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> hö?^^ wo habe ich gesagt das sie "etwas" sinken? 2x 64 schreiben genauso schnell wie eine 128 ums nochmal etwas klarer auszudrücken....
> aber er hat ja eh nur 10-20gb dateien...und die hdd bremsen genug reicht also wenn er sich 2 x 128 holt oder lieber gleich 256. würds eher vom preis abhängig machen. eine steigerung der schreibleistung von 128 auf 256 gibt es wohl nicht (leider)


 
Ne ich meinte @axxo! Die Schreibrate sinkt wenn die m4 im RAID betrieben wird da ja der Trim Befehl nicht funzt. Also wenn die SSD mal voll war geht der Schreibwert mal heftigst in den Keller.


----------



## roheed (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

achsodele^^ hab mich angesprochen gefühlt  bevor ich jetzt gewallt an der mist Microsoft Arc Tastatur ausgeübt hätte hab ich doch meine gute alte Cherry wieder aufgebaut .... herrlich das teil  btw, meine teure Logitech K750 Solar läd nicht XD nach einer woche ist schon schluss und das mist ding geht zurück. Schwach logitech, ganz schwach!!!! Aber in tastaturen (g15 usw evtl. ausgenommen) wissen die eh nicht was die da tun, sorry aber meine direkte und harte meinung. unabhängig von meinem aktuellen problem


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

G15 und dazu die G700 und man braucht nicht mehr zum glücklich sein!


----------



## mojoxy (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab immer noch meine "alte" G5 - seit Jahren. Wüsste nicht warum ich was neus kaufen sollten 

btt:


MaU schrieb:


> Ja preislich ist es bei z.B. der m4 in der Variante 2*128 oder 1*256 egal und wenn dort die schreibraten sich nicht ändern. Ist denn die m4 die beste in der Größe oder andere, 20 Euro mehr wäre in der preisregion egal


Da sich weder Preis noch Geschwindigkeit groß was nehmen wird (die 256GB wird etwas schneller in Benches sein, aber davon wirst du unter Anwendungsbedingungen nichts merken), würde ich zu der einzel SSD greifen (also 256GB Variante). Schon einfach der Einfachheit wegen. Nur ein Stromstecker nur ein SATA-Anschluss, jeweils nur ein Kabel das Probleme machen kann, immer nur ein SSD das Probleme machen kann, nur ein SSD das in die RMA muss, usw... Du verstehst was ich meine? 

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: JA! Die m4 ist zurzeit einfach ungeschlagen was die Preis/Leistung angeht und jeder Anwender der auf ein SATA-SSD setzt, kauft somit auch ein P/L-SSD. Enthusiasten die den letzten Fünkchen Leistung nachjagen, holen sich eh SSDs die andere Schnittstellen haben und nicht durch das SATA-Interface "ausgebremst" werden!


----------



## axxo (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> das solltest du in jedem halbwegs seriösen test nachlesen können.


 
Dann verlinke mir bitte einen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was heißt hier verlinken, du weißt doch was Trim macht oder dann weißt du auch was mit der m4 passiert wenn sie nicht getrimt wird oder nicht????


----------



## mojoxy (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dass Crucial's GC nicht so gut/stark arbeitet ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Geheimnis. Naja ich bin mal so frei:



			
				hardwareluxx.de schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Erfahrung, die Crucial mit der C300 sammeln konnte, dürfte die  Crucial m4 von Anfang an deutlich ausgereifter sein. Insbesondere  verarbeitet die Crucial m4 den TRIM-Befehl fehlerfrei und regeneriert  sich zu einem begrenzten Maß auch wieder von alleine aus einem Stadium  niedriger Leistung nach starker Beanspruchung. Da Crucial bei der  Garbage-Collection allerdings sehr behutsam vorgeht, empfiehlt sich die  Crucial m4 (wie auch schon die Crucial C300) nur für TRIM-fähige  Systeme. Das heißt auch, dass die Crucial-Laufwerke nicht in einem  RAID-Verbund verwendet werden sollten.



Quelle: Hardwareluxx - Test: Crucial m4 - Marvell-Controller, SATA 6 Gb/s, Leistung satt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das Menschen einem immer nur glauben wenn es andere sagen????


----------



## axxo (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Menschen einem immer nur glauben wenn es andere sagen????


 
Natürlich glaub ich etwas nicht (mehr), einzig und allein weil es hier im Forum jemand sagt,außer derjenige untermauert seine Aussage in technischer Hinsicht soweit das kein Raum mehr für Zweifel oder eine Diskussion offenbleibt, ansonsten ist eben eine Quelle, von der man eben diese Aussage übernommen hat schon sehr wichtig (für mich).

Und das mit der schwachen GC bei den Crucials wusste ich z.B. nicht, siehste hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja hast ja nicht ganz unrecht! Jetzt hör aber bitte wieder auf zu schmollen ok, wollte dich ja nicht angreifen!


----------



## axxo (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst


----------



## mojoxy (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sommerloch-Wochenende?


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Im Us-OCZ Forum lässt sich an einigen Stellen herauslesen das es in naher Zukunft wohl wieder ein Firmwareupdate oder sonstigen Workaround für das Bluescreen Problem geben wird.

Support Question Need A simpler fix!!


----------



## OctoCore (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Sommerloch-Wochenende?


 
Na, ein WE, in dem keine SSD sich weggehängt hat, ist doch auch mal was Nettes.


----------



## Nyuki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo.

Meine M4 ist tot.Das ist nicht wahr 

Bin nun entgültig gewechelt nach Intel. 60gb V2E +3 (24) in 4klesen unterschied zum AMD PII 955x4.

Zur M4
Ich habe keine Rechnung!Die war neu verpackt eingeschweisst und weisste  auch keine Gebrauchspuren wie auch es wurde noch nie was  draufgespielt ect...einfach Pech.Ich schreibe mal den Support an.Vieleicht ist da was zu machen.
Wenn nicht, neue mit Rechnung bestellen ARgh.BÖSE !!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh dast der erste m4 Tot von dem ich höre, was ist genau passiert? Warum hast du keine Rechnung wenn sie neu war?

ps. Das Video was du in deiner Signatur hast kann unmöglich mit einer G700 gemacht sein, die Funktion greift nicht so stark in die Bewegung ein, hab sie selbst! Also Beweis dieser Screenshot hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal ohne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Meine M4 ist tot.Das ist nicht wahr
> 
> ...


 
Hab ich das richtig verstanden du hast die direkt aufgemacht und eingebaut brandneu und gleich kaputt?
Wie äussert sich der Defekt?

Wo hast du die denn bestellt (weil ohne Rechnung) ?  

Falls nein:
Hast du die neue Firmware eingesetzt ?
Weisst du vielleicht ungefähre Werte für Betriebsstunden und GB write / read ?


----------



## Nyuki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Hulky

100% G700 ich habe meine Maus 4 mal austauschen müssen.Keine Ahnung was du noch eingestellt hast.Sieht doch gleich aus deine gerade Linien?.Ich habe lange mit der Maus gekämpft bis ich meine Einstellungen gefunden habe.
Ich habe mich mal was gefragt und dann auch sofort gefunden...Ich habe das problem unter anderm nicht mehr.Mit dem Winkel ausrichten Sniper ich alle Weg wie einst vor vielen Jahern in der GSL-League Ohne wirds schwer.Dazu XXX 2500mha Eneloop mit BC700 die kommen auf maximum was das Ladegerät kann 3000mha.Es gibt keine Besseren Batterien !!!.Ich bin aber noch immer nicht 100% mit der Maus zufrieden da ich Mx500-510-518-400-G5 Form lieber habe in meiner Hand.
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/G-ser...and-small-mouse-movements/td-p/482089/page/12

Ich hab die M4 in den Staaten gekauft.Ohne Rechnung, für Einkaufspreis.Könnte die sofort umtauschen.Dauert aber bis nächstes Jahr bis ich wieder da bin.

Ich hab sie in einem I7 920 eingebaut sie lief nun ca.2 Monate.Sie wird auch nicht mehr erkannt.Alles gedenken schon ausprobiert.Problem sind 2 Programme die drauf waren wo mein Image nicht mehr....Einfach nur ätzend


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Welche Firmware, 009 ? Auch in einem andern Rechner probiert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja aber diese Funktion, (heißt bei jeder Maus anders), greift nur bei horizontalen Linien ein nicht bei vertikalen deswegen bin ich ganz schön irritiert.

Das mit der m4 ist absolutes Pech ist nämlich einer der wenigen SSD's die so gut wie keine Probleme macht. Dafür hast du hoffentlich Glück in der Liebe, hehe!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Welche Firmware, 009 ? Auch in einem andern Rechner probiert?



Da die FW neu ist war sie wohl kaum schon auf der SSD drauf und sie hat ja geschrieben das sie von anfang an kaputt war also nix mit Update!


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Da die FW neu ist war sie wohl kaum schon auf der SSD drauf und sie hat ja geschrieben das sie von anfang an kaputt war also nix mit Update!





> Ich hab sie in einem I7 920 eingebaut sie lief nun ca.2 Monate


Gehts da nicht um die SSD?




> Sie wird auch nicht mehr erkannt.Alles gedenken schon  ausprobiert.Problem sind 2 Programme die drauf waren wo mein Image nicht  mehr....Einfach nur ätzend


denke schon oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Lesen bildet hast natürlich recht @axxo aber ich hab mich von dem obigen Satz von @Nyuki irritieren lassen Zitat "Die war neu verpackt eingeschweisst und weisste  auch keine  Gebrauchspuren wie auch es wurde noch nie was  draufgespielt  ect...einfach Pech."

Hatte sie sie jetzt in Gebrauch oder nicht????


----------



## Nyuki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe wieder aus Wut einfach drauf losgeschrieben.
Total Fail !
Die war nicht von Anfang an Put.
Ich habe die verbaut 2 Monate in Betrieb lief die mit 40gb+ win.Ich habe recht viel gescrhieben mit der M4. am Tag 25 gb sind viel für mich.Die files rüber auf den Stick "auschgeschnitten".009

Hulky doch ! Jetzt bin auch verwirrt ?"Schau mal wie sauber die Kreise"

Ich musste als ich endlich eine gute erwischt habe sie  sofort öffnen  Die pads gleiten aber noch sehr gut zum glück


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und hast du die mal in einem anderen PC ausprobiert ?


----------



## Nyuki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja am I5 2500k.Das war das erste was ich gemacht habe.Da sollte sie normalerweise auch hängen in Zukunft.Ich musste nur die HDD meine Daten sichern da dann Win draufspielen.Ich wollte 1 Moante so noch weitemachen und dann schauen ob GC einspringt oder Trim noch Aktiv bleibt.Ich wollte nicht x mal Benchen bis sie kaputt geht.Da ich zumal nicht wirjlich weiss wieviel As Bench da durchjagt 20gb?Alltag gebrauch und dann schauen.Egal
ich werde mir nächste Woche eine neue Besorgen.Erstmal schauen was sich da noch machen lässt.


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Noch mal versucht Firmware aufzuspielen (denke aber mal wenn die im UEFI nicht mal mehr erkannt wird wird es nimmer gehen) ?

Wichtig ist das du für die Ports, wo die SSD jeweils dran hast, Hotplugging(bei Asus)/External Sata(bei AsRock) auf Disabled stehen sollte, das hat bei einigen schon geholfen wenn es Probleme gab.


----------



## Nyuki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah gut das du das ansprichst.Hot Plug Funktioniert.SSD hing auf Sata0 P67 Port.
Ich hab das bei Asrock nicht im Bios Hotplug.Wie heisst das denn bei dir auf dem Z?Aggressive Ling ist sata sparfunktion beim Asrock das ist aus^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn sie vom Bios nicht mehr erkannt wird ist der Controller kaputt zu 100% also das teil ist hin!!!

ps. @Nyuki ich bin so dumm hab zwar die Funktion aktiviert nur nicht an der Maus das entsprechende Profil ausgewählt so das die Funktion nicht an war, jetzt sieht das Bild in Paint so aus wie bei dir!


----------



## Nyuki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn sie vom Bios nicht mehr erkannt wird ist der Controller kaputt zu 100% also das teil ist hin!!!
> 
> ps. @Nyuki ich bin so dumm hab zwar die Funktion aktiviert nur nicht an der Maus das entsprechende Profil ausgewählt so das die Funktion nicht an war, jetzt sieht das Bild in Paint so aus wie bei dir!



Ich kann dir auch Schoten erzählen zum Thema Setpoint.Generel - Gaming - Profil einstellungen ect.Da vertuuuut man sich schnell^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab mir gerade dein Video auf YouTube angesehen............ein Mädel das seine Hardware liebt, hehehe!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade dein Video auf YouTube angesehen............ein Mädel das seine Hardware liebt, hehehe!


Stell mal den Link zum Video rein!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der Link ist unter der Signatur von @Nyuki! 
Aber dreh die Lautstärke runter sonst hauts dich wie mich vom Hocker, heheh!


----------



## roheed (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

aber geile mucke hat sie drin^^ das geblinke ist mir aber schon zuviel des guten xd schau mir das vid jetzt 100 mal an und genieß die mucke.


----------



## Nyuki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich kann die umstellen.Auf Blau und rot.rotierend.Blinkend.Beide zusammen ( 2 Farben ) Rotierend und wieder blinked.oder Nur Licht oder abwechseln lassen.Blau-Rot-zusammen ect.
Einfach nur geil die enermax duo.Ich kann auch die Lichter ausstellen.Airflow Hammer + Silent.aber teuer 25 Euro einer 140er 120er 20 euro.Die kann man sogar ausbauen,den Propella und säubern^^.

Ja Pc hängt hinter dem LED.Ich sehe nichts.Wenn man von der Küche kommt sieht man alles.Abends rotieren die Lichter bis zur Wand.disco fever 

Mucke mag ich auch 

Edit:Wenn ich mir das so durchlese muss ich mich selber totlachen.Ich lass das so stehen^^


----------



## Nyuki (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> /External Sata(bei AsRock) auf Disabled stehen sollte, das hat bei einigen schon geholfen wenn es Probleme gab.



ah gefunden.External Sata Port ist disable.Da steht für Esata.Aber auch für Hotplug?.(Beim A.Pro3 ist es Automatisch aktiviert.Dachte erst bei meinem auch...)Funktioniert aber trotzdem auch wenn auf Disable, unter Ahci und P.magic.Ich muss mal demnächst testen beim erasen meine Vertex und HDDErase4.0 mit dem feature.Weil da geht Hotpluging nicht mehr.Ide wie auch Ahci.Doofe Sperre umgehen mit Hotplug nur unter P.Magic.Ah wie ich das Hassssse.Vieleicht springt deswegen GC so schnell ein bei der Vertex weil ich damit Erased hab,bevor ich win neu aufspielen musste.

Heute bin ich zu faul dafür.MORGEN probier ich mal.


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

Nyuki schrieb:


> ah gefunden.External Sata Port ist disable.


 
Stimmt so, hm dann ist die M4 wohl hin.

*gelöscht*

INU-Edit: Anleitung zum Betrug entfernt. Sieh Dich hiermit als mündlich verwarnt an. Bitte zukünftig auf derartige Äußerungen/Tipps verzichten, danke.

Vernünftiger ist natürlich, sich an den Crucial Support zu wenden, die Herstellergarantie gilt ja auf jeden Fall noch (auch ohne Rechnung) und die werden dir auch sicher weiter helfen .

Und jemanden "Aufgerufen" oder gar angestiftet zu einer illegalen Tat habe ich bestimmt nicht, wird ja jeder selbst wissen was er (bzw Sie) tut oder eben nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe meine M4 und könnte....

Über SATA3 geht die Win Installation nicht. Ich muß was im UEFI einstellen, aber was?
Das Win über SATA2 drauf, aber der Start will nicht gehen, immer Absturz...
Braucht die M4 ne Sonderbehandlung?


----------



## mojoxy (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab das gleiche MB wie du und bei mir macht das keine Mucken. Du solltest das SSD am internen SATA 6Gb/s Port hängen. Dieser sollte natürlich auf "AHCI" stehen. Weitere Einstellungen sind nicht nötig.

An den Marvell Ports würde ich das SSD aus gegebenen Gründen nicht betreiben. Wenn du das aber unbedingt machtn willst (TU ES NICHT!), dann musst du noch die Marvell Controller auf "bootable" stellen. Dadurch verzögert sich aber nicht nur der Windowsstart ungemeint (denn der Controller muss noch vor UEFI gebootet werden ==> doppelte Bootsequenz), sondern du verlierst auch noch ordentlich 4k-Leistung (gar nicht gut)!


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab ich gemacht, an den SATA3 -(0) drinnen. Bei der Installation sagt mir Win7, dass die Installation nicht geht.

Beim booten nachher ist alles da (SSD steht im UEFI), aber Absturz.


----------



## mojoxy (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Geht das auch ein bisschen genauer? Hast du mal alle anderen Laufwerke bis auf das SSD abgezogen und dann noch einmal versucht?


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja, die SSD ganz alleine und trotzdem sagt Win7, dass die Installation auf diesem LaufwerkProbleme ergibt.
Ich werde das ganze noch mal starten und nen Bild machen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zur Info: Ich habe einige Beiträge ausgeblendet, bei denen es sich um Gewährleistungs-Erschleichung sowie das Avatarbild eines Community-Mitglieds ging.
--> Offtopic und damit nicht erwünscht.


----------



## axxo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ja, die SSD ganz alleine und trotzdem sagt Win7, dass die Installation auf diesem LaufwerkProbleme ergibt.
> Ich werde das ganze noch mal starten und nen Bild machen.


 
Steht der Controller nun auf AHCI oder nicht ?


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

 es geht. Habe gerade das Win7 drauf und jetzt die Treiber vom Board....warum das gute Stück gestreikt hat???

Werde jetzt erst mal alles, was drauf muß installieren und dann wieder mit dummen Fragen kommen, danke bis hierher


----------



## mojoxy (6. September 2011)

Okay ich habe zwar immer noch weder dein Problem noch deine Lösung so richtig verstanden, freue mich aber, dass es nun trotzdem funktioniert 

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Okay ich habe zwar immer noch weder dein Problem noch deine Lösung so richtig verstanden, freue mich aber, dass es nun trotzdem funktioniert
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug!



Wie ging das, Praxis ist wenn alles funktioniert aber keiner weiß warum und Theorie ist wenn alle wissen wie es geht aber nichts funktioniert, heheh!


----------



## mojoxy (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie ging das, Praxis ist wenn alles funktioniert aber keiner weiß warum und Theorie ist wenn alle wissen wie es geht aber nichts funktioniert, heheh!


Und bei manchen SSD Herstellern sind zurzeit Theorie und Praxis vereint: Nichts funktioniert und keiner weiß warum


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bin gerade dabei alles zu installieren.
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum der 1. Installationsversuch fehlschlug.
Das Problem war, dass die Neuinst von Win7 nicht gehen wollte.
AHCI an, Bootreihenfolge geklärt, Win7 Ladebild, wo ich die Part anwähle und
an der Stelle sagte mir Win, dass es da nicht drauf will.
Bei Anschluß an den SATA3 gleich nach dem UEFI der Absturz.
Jedenfalls absolutes Chaos. Nun hängt sie mit AHCI und IASTOR am SATA 3 (0)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du fertig bist mach gleich mal einen Benchmark und poste den hier das man sieht das auch alles in ordnung ist bei dir.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist noch die 0002 drauf, demnächst dann mit 0009


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo sieht ganz gut bei dir aus und jetzt mach doch gleich das Update. Musst nur die FW auf CD brennen von ihr booten und der Rest geht automatisch also lass krachen!
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## roheed (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hö? Ihr habt über mein Avatar gespamt und ich habe es nicht mal mitbekommen?!  Tobt euch also ruhig nochmal *auf **meiner Pinnwand* aus^^ Jetzt bin ich schon neugierig (hier zwecks OT bitte nicht mehr thx). mfg roheeeeed


----------



## Nyuki (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

versteh ich nicht mit deinem Avatar oO?


----------



## mojoxy (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo sieht ganz gut bei dir aus und jetzt mach doch gleich das Update. Musst nur die FW auf CD brennen von ihr booten


Oder du machst das wie die Sparkasse und kopierst die Daten auf nen USB Stick  (Anspielung auf die Werbekampagne, nicht auf einen Datenskandal...)

Apropo: Du wollstest mir doch noch was beweisen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Oder du machst das wie die Sparkasse und kopierst die Daten auf nen USB Stick  (Anspielung auf die Werbekampagne, nicht auf einen Datenskandal...)
> 
> Apropo: Du wollstest mir doch noch was beweisen



Öhm echt?

Hab ich da mal wieder was verschwitzt?

Kennt ihr den Film "Der Kindergarten Cop"? Wenn ja dann wisst ihr auch wie ich mich fühle wenn ich nach hause komme, daher wirke ich wohl die letzte Zeit manchmal als wäre ich durch den Wind!


----------



## mojoxy (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du hast nen Job im Kindergarten? 

@Sparkassenwerbung: Sparkasse Werbung - 08/15 Bank bunte Fähnchen


----------



## OctoCore (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und nach dem Job hier ins Forum? Naja... merkt man den Wechsel überhaupt?


----------



## Gohrbi (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Oder du machst das wie die Sparkasse und kopierst die Daten auf nen USB Stick  (Anspielung auf die Werbekampagne, nicht auf einen Datenskandal...)
> 
> Apropo: Du wollstest mir doch noch was beweisen



Ja,ja ich werde mich demnächst dran machen. Jetzt warte ich erstmal auf meine XLR dann habe ich, oh LUXUS, 2 SSD drin. Wer kann mich da noch stoppen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Du hast nen Job im Kindergarten?
> 
> @Sparkassenwerbung: Sparkasse Werbung - 08/15 Bank bunte Fähnchen


 
Jap in einem Lehrgarten!

Manchmal merkt man echt keinen Unterschied zum Forum hier, ist echt Lustig aber die Parallelen sind manchmal unübersehbar!


----------



## Gohrbi (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier der Vergleich. Na etwas Steigerung ist drin.

Nur mal was zur Anleitung des Updates. Ich *mußte* AHCI anmachen, bei IDE gings nicht

....und ja, ja, Stick war wohl nichts


----------



## roheed (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

100 mb/s für lau ist für dich nur ein "Na etwas Steigerung ist drin." wert?  also die werte sehen soweit erste sahne aus.


----------



## mojoxy (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich *mußte* AHCI anmachen, bei IDE gings nicht


Das ist interessant. Bei mir ging es mit AHCI definitiv nicht. Erst als IDE aktiviert war und dann auch sofort. Habe aber auch nicht das offizielle Crucial Update, sondern das Micron verwendet. Vielleicht lag es daran 



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ....und ja, ja, Stick war wohl nichts


Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen, ich hab's euch ja gesagt, aber das würde ja auch nichts bringen. Hast du ne CD verschwendet oder meinen Tipp mal versucht?


----------



## Gohrbi (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich habe ne CD aus den Restbeständen genommen. Ich mußte aber beim Update mein Brenner rausnehmen.
1. verzögert er den UEFI Start um 30 sec und 2. wollte das Monster nicht booten, warum auch immer. Kommt demnächst weg.

Update ist von der Crucial Seite gewesen.

Hier nochmal die CDM 3 und ATTO Ergebnisse. Ist schon ne Sahneschnitte das Teil.
Das Beste kommt erst noch, Extrememory schickt mir nächste Woche ne neue XLR8 Plus.
Muß etwas zuzahlen, wegen dem verbogenen Anschluß, aber neu und somit tackern, ne die
sind ja lautlos, rasen dann 2 SSD im PC Herz...


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sieht toll aus.Back dir ein KEKS !!!
Scherz^^


Meine M4 ist schon seit 3 Tagen unterwegs.LuftPost oder mit dem Schiff ka.

hmmm.Jemand schon eine 64gb / 128gb ausgereizt zum Thema Trim?Bei dem Aggressive GC sollten die Schreibwerte nur minimal einbrechen und auch so bleiben?

MFG


----------



## dj*viper (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bei mir war auch AHCI aktiviert und hatte das micron update aufgespielt, nur zur info


----------



## axxo (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus.Back dir ein KEKS !!!
> Scherz^^
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann sagen das meine M4 jetzt nach über 10 Tagen Benutzung (in meinem Laptop wo sonst kein anderes Laufwerk verbaut ist, also läuft da alles über die SSD) die SSD immer noch die gleichen Werte in AS SSD wirft. Mir kommts sogar so vor als ist die M4 spürbar schneller als die Vertex 3 MI, ich arbeite mit vielen Programmen die lange laden (Eclipse, Adobe DW, Visual Studio) und da merkt man schon Unterschiede beim Programmstart.


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie oft hast du gebencht?Ein direkten vergleich konnte ich bisher nocht nicht machen gegen eine V2.Ich verbaue direkt die V2 als zweite platte dann werde ich sehen wieviel schneller sie ist.Nach Optimierten Windows 17sec Start.Mit Ramdisk 2GB aufteilung (braucht immer viel länger) 25sec.

World of Tanks Maps lade ich in 4-5 sec.und muss trotzdem 1 min. + warten bis alle anderen zu ende geladen haben. Von den 4000 Games war ich bisher zu 98% immer erster im Spiel.Oder jemand zieht zeitgleicht mit mir.AMd x4 955 @ 3.7 GHZ mit V2 oder I5 2500k @ 4.5 GHZ,gleicher Mapload !!! In anderen Spielen ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen das ich mit dem Intel + V2 schneller lade als mit dem AMD.Der I7 920 dient nur als Worstation und TestPc.Ich wollte nach insgesamt 3 Moante schauen ob die Schreibwerte meine M4 gesunken sind,doch dazu kam es nicht,wie schon mal erwähnt.Diesmal werde ich sie sofort als Mainplatte in meinen I5 verbauen.
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## axxo (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Insgesamt jetzt 4 Mal, beim Einbau, dann vor 5 Tagen und gestern eben wieder, und ständig mit gleichbleibenden Werten. Funktioniert deine M4 denn nun wieder, die war doch kaputt oder?


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

6 oder 8 std. Zeitunterschied nach Florida.Ich habe da angerufen vor 2 Tagen als ich meinen Beitrag abends geschrieben habe.Die haben sofort eine neue rausgeschickt  Das nenne ich Service^^


----------



## axxo (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist ja echt cool, gut zu wissen das Crucial da so gut und schnell reagiert falls was kaputt geht, noch ein Grund mehr die M4 zu empfehlen


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist der Shop (da wo ich die gekauft habe).Da arbeitet von meiner Freundin der Freund.


----------



## axxo (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah ok naja trotzdem, freut mich für dich das du nun letztendlich eine funktionierende M4 hast, so ganz ohne das ich dich zum Betrug anstiften musste


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> 6 oder 8 std. Zeitunterschied nach Florida.Ich habe da angerufen vor 2 Tagen als ich meinen Beitrag abends geschrieben habe.Die haben sofort eine neue rausgeschickt  Das nenne ich Service^^


 
Freut mich zu hören das du ein ehrliches Mädchen bist  und nicht den Rat von @axxo angenommen hast!


----------



## who (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi
sind diese Werte für meine SSD in Ordnung, schreiben kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich finde "lesen" ist noch viel weniger. AHCI an?


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich muss nochmal was wissen.Vieleicht weisst das einer von euch das genau.

Wenn man von einer Virtuellen Ramdisk datein löscht.Verpuffen die oder werden die erst auf die Platte wo das Betriebssystem sich befindet schnelle verschoben und dann gelöscht.Oder hängt das davon ab wo das Ramdisk Image gespeichert ist?MFT kann ich nicht wiederholen wenn etwas von Ramdisk gelöscht wird.Sieht so aus als wenn keine HDD/SSD davon was abbekommt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Teste es doch mal, nimm ne große Datei und lösche sie in der Ramdisk und halte dabei die HDD LED im Auge wen die nicht an geht, dann wird auch nix geschrieben!


----------



## axxo (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal was wissen.Vieleicht weisst das einer von euch das genau.
> 
> Wenn man von einer Virtuellen Ramdisk datein löscht.Verpuffen die oder werden die erst auf die Platte wo das Betriebssystem sich befindet schnelle verschoben und dann gelöscht.Oder hängt das davon ab wo das Ramdisk Image gespeichert ist?MFT kann ich nicht wiederholen wenn etwas von Ramdisk gelöscht wird.Sieht so aus als wenn keine HDD/SSD davon was abbekommt.



Ich denke die sind sofort weg, es sei denn die wandern beim normalen Löschen im Papierkorb dann werden die natürlich erstnochmal zwischengespeichert(ob allerdings auf der Platte die das Temp abhandelt oder der Ramdisk selbst würde mich auch mal interessieren....). Ich würde mir wenn mal IO Meter oder sowas installieren und das beobachten, mit dem HDD Licht am Gehäuse muss man das nicht unbedingt mitbekommen...


----------



## mojoxy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich finde "lesen" ist noch viel weniger. AHCI an?


Ja AHCI ist an. Erkennt man an zwei Stellen: 1) iaStor 2) Werte wären mit IDE viel geringer.

Was für ein Mainboard/Controller hast du denn? SATA 3Gb/s nehm ich an. Dann sind die Werte in Ordnung


----------



## roheed (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



who schrieb:


> Hi
> sind diese Werte für meine SSD in Ordnung, schreiben kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3e1r-5-e4da.png


 

wäre nice wenn andere Beiträge nicht immer mal wieder untergehen würden @ Stammpersonal  (edit, ok sehe mojo hat sich auch schon eingeklingt) Die werte sind etwas niedrig...kann es sein das du sie an einem Sata 2 port betreibst? AHCI ist an und sonst passt es eigentlich auch. denke es liegt nur daran.


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ich denke die sind sofort weg, es sei denn die wandern beim normalen Löschen im Papierkorb dann werden die natürlich erstnochmal zwischengespeichert(ob allerdings auf der Platte die das Temp abhandelt oder der Ramdisk selbst würde mich auch mal interessieren....). Ich würde mir wenn mal IO Meter oder sowas installieren und das beobachten, mit dem HDD Licht am Gehäuse muss man das nicht unbedingt mitbekommen...


 
Ich habe alles drauf verlagert Temps Cookies ect.Nie probleme gehabt.Doch die leuchtet jede Sec einmal auf.Muss ich doch anders testen.

so 6gb Ramdisk 6 gb Datein gelöscht. HDD ausgeschaltet wie immer und nur die SSD und die Ramdisk am laufen.Das Blinken der SSD geht zwar nicht weg.Es bleibt auch beim löschen Konstant gleich.Die Datein Verpuffen denke ich mal.Eigentlich kann man es an der Mft sehen.Da sind so wenig Datein zum wiederholen.Bin mir sogar sicher das die einfach wenn man die löscht das die unmöglich wieder hergeholt werden geschweige auf der SSD gelöscht werden.6GB löschen sollte wenigsten die Lampe einmal blinken.Wenn ich auf der SSD was lösche 200mb bleibt das Lämpchen schon lönger an.Ergo...Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können...Scheiss Wetter Kopfweh man verdummt^^


----------



## roheed (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@nyuki

gib mal im Windows Startmenü "REssourcenmon" ein und dann auf "datenträger"...dann kannst mal sehen was alles auf deiner hdd/ssd rumspamt^^


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja schon durch aber warum blingt die,die ganze Zeit?Mit 1 sec abstand


----------



## mojoxy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja Windows logt ja ständiog irgendwas im Hintergrund, so richtig Ruhe kommt da nie auf. Und wenn es der Virenscanner ist, der den ruhigen Moment mal ausnutzt, um wieder ein bisschen Backgroundscanning zu betreiben


----------



## axxo (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> ja schon durch aber warum blingt die,die ganze Zeit?Mit 1 sec abstand



Pagefile Sys ? mal die Auslagerungsdatei komplett deaktivieren und schauen obs bleibt....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Pagefile Sys ? mal die Auslagerungsdatei komplett deaktivieren und schauen obs bleibt....


 
Nö!

Das ist die CD/DVD Rom Abfrage, gibts seit Vista! Wenn du im Geräte Manager es deaktivierst hört das Rhythmische blinken auf!

edit: bilde ich das mir nur ein oder werde ich seit ein paar Posts ignoriert?


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

cd Rom start regestry 0.Alles schon gemacht hmm.Pagefile ist deaktivert.Tasking ist auch aus , alles aus.hmmmm komisch.Ich will den störenfried finden

P.S. sec Hulky ich mach das mal...

Edit: JA MANNNN HULKY DU BIST DER BESTE  Wie gehts das es auch im aktivierten zustand nicht mehr blinkt?Dachte ich hänge bei dem kleinem Problem wieder die ganze Nacht dran.

Gut das es euch gibt !!!

@roheed 

Wenn im ressc.Manager aud Datenträger gehe, datein auf die Ramdisk kopiere und danach ein wenig warte und sie lösche blinkt nichts (Lämpchen) wie auch die Ramdisk oder das SSD wie auch HDD bleiben unberührt.Komisch.Kopiere ich datein kommen auf dem Diagram die Spitzen (das was passiert).Wenn ich lösche kommt nichts oO?


----------



## axxo (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist deine Ramdisk vielleicht so konfiguriert das die das Image auf der Festplatte oder wo auch immer das hinterlegt ist vielleicht im Hintergrund abgeglichen wird, und deswegen jedes Mal wenn sich irgendwas an deiner Ramdisk ändert ein Zugriff auf das Image stattfindet ?


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ist deine Ramdisk vielleicht so konfiguriert das die das Image auf der Festplatte oder wo auch immer das hinterlegt ist vielleicht im Hintergrund abgeglichen wird, und deswegen jedes Mal wenn sich irgendwas an deiner Ramdisk ändert ein Zugriff auf das Image stattfindet ?


 
Wenn es noch um das thema "Warum blinkt die Hd Leuchte" geht.Nein das ist nicht der Grund.War was DVD Laufwerk wie Hulky sagte.Das Image von der Ramdisk muss immer auf die Festplatte gelegt werden.Anders gehts nicht.Ich hab sie auf der SSD beim hochfahren müssen ja die Rams dann dementsprechend aufgeteilt werden, wie ich es dem Programm halt mitteile.Wenn ich das Image auf Die HDD lege dauerts Urlange das Booten.Zusätzlich schalte ich mit Revosleep immer meine Hdd aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Nyuki, mir ist keine Methode bekannt um das blinken ab zu schalten, außer es im Geräte Manager zu deaktivieren! Der Reg. Eintrag so wie noch bei xp geht leider seit Vista nicht mehr! Falls du ne Möglichkeit findest bekommst ein Herzchen von mir!


----------



## Tyler (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tagchen!
Ich hänge mich mal auf Empfehlung hier rein, da ich nach 2 Tagen Foren etc. Durchforsterei nicht zu gewünschter Antwort komme und hier wohl einiges an Kompetenz vertreten zu sein scheint 

Betriebenes MB: GA-H57M-USB3 rev.1.0 BIOS F9
Gewünschte SSD: OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2  240GB

Weiß jemand, ob der zweite PCIe-Slot des MB, der beim Betrieb einer GraKa am x16er mit x4 betrieben wird, PCIe 1.1 oder PCIe 2.0 ist?
Hört sich vielleicht blöd an, aber die Frage stelle ich, weil im Datasheet des MB unter _Erweiterungssteckplätze_ folgendes steht:

_1 PCI Express x16-Steckplatz, ausgeführt als x16 (PCIEX16)
(der PCIe x16-Steckplatz entspricht PCI Express 2.0-Standard).
1 x PCI Express x16-Steckplatz mit Auslastung x4 (PCIE4_X1)_

Der Standard PCIe 2.0 wird für den unteren Slot nicht erwähnt. Das heiß  für mich: Dieser arbeitet nur als 1.1, wenn der obere betrieben wird.  Oder?
Wiederrum ist auf vielen Seiten immer zu lesen von:

_1x PCIe 2.0 x16,
1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x4)_

Hier taucht das kleine feine 2.0 für den zweiten Slot auf. Oder sollte hier vlt. stehen _elektrisch nur 1.1 x4_?
Für die Datenrate des RevoDrive 3 X2 ist jedenfalls entweder PCIe 2.0 x4 oder PCIe 1.1 x8 nötig.

Es würde natürlich auch reichen, wenn beide Slots mit 8 Lanes 2.0 arbeiten würden, aber das ist anscheinend auch nicht der Fall.
Dann wäre die GrKa eben "nur" auf 99% Leistung.
Hinzu komt, dass ich genau einmal gelesen habe, dass das MB nicht boot-over-pcie-fähig wäre.
An Gigabyte habe ich schon geschrieben, die antworten momentan nicht.

Danke für Antworten...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Für das Revo Drive ist es wurscht ob PCIe 1.1 oder 2.0. Ob dein MB von PCIe bootet ist schwer zu sagen, das ist von MB zu MB unterschiedlich auch von BIOS Version zu BIOS Version.
Warum willst du den unbedingt so ne Revo Drive, ne normale SSD ist da Stressfreier und auch genauso schnell im Alltag. Las dich da nicht von den Herstellerangaben täuschen!
Als Tipp von mir greif zu einer Crucial m4, mit der machst du nichts falscht!


----------



## Tyler (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Für das Revo Drive ist es wurscht ob PCIe 1.1 oder 2.0.
> Als Tipp von mir greif zu einer Crucial m4, mit der machst du nichts falscht!


 
Kläre mich auf, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich denke nicht, dass es  wurscht ist. Es geht nicht um das aller erste RevoDrive, sondern um das  RevoDrive 3 X2. Aber bei einer sequenziellen Leserate von 1359 MB/s ist  PCIe 1.1 x4 nicht mehr ausreichend, da dieser Standart auf 1000 MB/s  begrenzt ist. Es muss entweder ein Standard weiter oder mehr Lanes frei  sein.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Als Tipp von mir greif zu einer Crucial m4, mit der machst du nichts falscht!


 
Diese Empfehlung habe ich auch schon gehört. Leider hat das Boad kein  SATA 6G und das Gehäuse auch kein Platz mehr, um eine weitere SSD/HDD zu  verbauen. Sonst könnte man sich eine SATA 6G PCIe Erweiterungskarte  holen und die M4 dranhängen. Aber auch dann erreicht keine SSD bisher  die Durchsatzrate des RD3X2, denn auch SATA III ist nunmal auf 600 MB/s  begrenzt.


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Nyuki, mir ist keine Methode bekannt um das blinken ab zu schalten, außer es im Geräte Manager zu deaktivieren! Der Reg. Eintrag so wie noch bei xp geht leider seit Vista nicht mehr! Falls du ne Möglichkeit findest bekommst ein Herzchen von mir!



Wenn ich es weiss sage ich es natürlich sofort.Werde immer von meinem Pc weggezerrt.Ich hänge mich da nochmal rein und melde mich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Tyler, glaub mir diese extremen schreibraten sind nur die Seq. Lese/Schreibwerte und die sind im Alltag völlig unwichtig. Diese Werte kannst du nur erreichen wenn du von SSD auf SSD kopierst, nur da sind sie interessant. Für den win7 Bootvorgang oder das Laden von Programmen sind nur die 4k Werte entscheidend und die liegen im 20MB/s lesen und im 100MB/s schreiben  Bereich. Daher ist es auch fast unerheblich ob SATAII oder SATAIII das macht beim booten zum Beispiel höchstens 2 Sekunden aus.

@Nyuki hau deinem Freund mal auf die Finger, wenn er dich wieder am PC stört!


----------



## mojoxy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tja hulkhardy1 war schneller. Kann mich seiner Aussage nur anschließen!  Wenn du nicht mehrere SSDs im PC verbaut hast und nicht ständig zwischen  denen hin und her kopierst, macht so ein RevoDrive keinen Sinn! (Macht eigentlich auch dann immer noch so gut wie keinen Sinn, aber egal...)



Tyler schrieb:


> Leider hat das Boad kein  SATA 6G und das Gehäuse auch kein Platz mehr, um eine weitere SSD/HDD zu  verbauen.


SATA 6Gb/s muss nicht zwingend sein. Den Unterschied merkt man auch wirklich kaum. Ist auch wieder so ein Ding von dem man nur profitiert wenn man mehrere SSDs verbaut hat und hin und... lassen wir das  Kein Platz ist auch kein Problem. Da SSDs keine mechanischen Teile haben, kannst du das Teil auch einfach mit Klebeband irgendwo im Rechner festbappen. Sieht vielleicht nicht besonders aus, aber das war ja nicht gefragt 



Tyler schrieb:


> Sonst könnte man sich eine SATA 6G PCIe Erweiterungskarte  holen und  die M4 dranhängen.


Davon würde ich dringend abraten! Das ist das gleiche wie mit den Zusatzcontrollern (ala Marvell), die sind immer langsamer als der integrierte Controller, auch wenn sie eine Generation "älter" sind und somit erst mal langsamer klingen. Wenn ne Zusatzkarte, dann die anderen HDDs oder so daran anschliesen und das SSD an den integrieten SATA 3Gb/s Controller.


----------



## roheed (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wenn im ressc.Manager aud Datenträger gehe, datein auf die Ramdisk  kopiere und danach ein wenig warte und sie lösche blinkt nichts  (Lämpchen) wie auch die Ramdisk oder das SSD wie auch HDD bleiben  unberührt.Komisch.Kopiere ich datein kommen auf dem Diagram die Spitzen  (das was passiert).Wenn ich lösche kommt nichts oO?



wenn du was löschen tust wird doch nix auf dem datenträger "geschrieben"...nur das inhaltsverzeichniss wird doch editiert.. ´. vlt ist das der grund


----------



## Tyler (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> glaub mir diese extremen schreibraten sind nur  die Seq. Lese/Schreibwerte und die sind im Alltag völlig  unwichtig.


 
Hmm... Dann bin ich wohl ein Enthusiast!   Also die 240 GB würden sicher nicht nur mit 4K-Blöcken zugeschmiert.  Da wird auch schonmal die ein oder andere größere Sequenz kopiert  gelöscht etc. OK! Das sei dann mal beiseite gestellt! Warum eigentlich keine Crucial C300? Bei deinem erwähnten 4K-Lesen im Iometer (QD1) ca. 40% schneller, als die m4 mit ihren 25nm. Ich weiß, das ist es nicht allein, worauf es ankommt.

@mojoxy: Danke für den Vorschlag mit dem "Festbappen", aber das ist absolut überhaupt gar keine Option niemals nicht, nein! So'n Rumgefuggen mache ich nicht, außerdem muss mein Cube alle 2 Wochen von A nach B und wieder zurück.


----------



## roheed (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich versteh auch immer noch nicht was man mit so nem fail aka Revodrive anfangen soll!^^

Für was zum geier braucht man 1,5 gb seq. Read?! Auf was willst den schreiben?! eine hdd die 80 mb/s schaft? Oder doch lieber auf ne dvd ...der brenner wird das teil sicher auslasten 

Sata 2 ist nun wirklich überhaupt kein nachteil solange man eh nur eine SSD betreibt...wie hulk und mojo schon sagte, quelle und ziel sollten schon gleich schnell sein sonst fährst du nen porsche auf der autobahn die dauernd auf 80 km/h begrenzt ist^^Außer als prestige objekt bringt es also rein gar nichts. Spar dir leiber die kohle und kauf dir eine große m4 oder 2 kleine m4 aber nicht im raid


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Tyler lass dich echt hier beraten und lass die Finger vom Revo Drive glaub uns damit tust du dir kein Gefallen!

Crucial m4
Intel 510
Samsung470 (nur SATAII)

Die drei sind die am wenigsten bis gar keinen Stress/Probleme machen und alle besser als dein Revo Drive!


----------



## Tyler (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Von der Startpartition wird schon mal so gut wie gar nichts auf einen  anderen Datenträger  kopiert. Nur von C:\ nach C:\ da man eben mit den dortigen Daten  arbeitet.  Eklärt sich von selbst. Außerdem muss dort zur bspw. Grafikbearbeitung  auf mehrere MB große Daten zugegriffen werden, die geöffnet, geschlossen,  gelöscht,  kopiert, verschoben werden. Das geschieht logischerweise fast immer im  Hintergrund durch die Anwendung und nicht unbedingt im Explorer, und  logischerweise von der  selben Partition zu sich selbst.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Tyler lass dich echt hier beraten und lass  die Finger vom Revo Drive glaub uns damit tust du dir kein  Gefallen!



Deswegen hab ich mich ja angemeldet und hier angefangen zu schreiben...

Und das Problem des nicht vorhandenen Freiraums in einem kleinen LIAN LI  besteht immernoch. Selbst wenn der Performance-Gewinn durch ein  RevoDrive im alltäglichen Gebrauch sicher nicht so enorm ist, wie beim  sequenziellen Zugriff, welche nachteiligen Eigenschaften ergeben sich  denn beim RevoDrive 3 an einem sowieso freien PCIe-Slot im Vergleich zu  einer SATAII-SSD?


----------



## Nyuki (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*


----------



## mojoxy (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Tyler schrieb:


> Außerdem muss dort zur bspw. Grafikbearbeitung  auf  mehrere MB große Daten zugegriffen werden, die geöffnet, geschlossen,   gelöscht,  kopiert, verschoben werden.


Gut lassen wir deine  Bilddatei mal 20MB groß sein. Wir haben Kandidat A: Ein PCI-SSD mit  800MB/s seq. read und Kandidat B: Ein SATA 3Gb/s SSD der zweiten  Generation, seq. read 200MB/s.

Wir öffnen nun also diese 20MB große Datei. Der Vergleichbarkeit (und  auch der Einfachheit) wegen, gehen wir davon aus das diese Datei perfekt  sequentiell gelesen werden kann und beide SSDs sonst nicht beansprucht  werden.
Kandidat A benötigt zum Lesen dieser Datei also 0,025s. Unser langsamer  Kandidat B mit nur 200MB/s read hingegen benötig ganze 0,1s!! Oh  verdammt das ist ja tatsächlich vier mal so lange!!

Und trotzdem konnte ich beim Öffnen der Datei keinen zeitlichen  Unterschied feststellen, wie ist das möglich!? Wie denn auch, es passiert ja beides im  Bruchteil einer Sekunde. Entschuldige bitte die überzogene Darstellung.  Ich will dich damit keinesfalls bloßstellen. Nur manchmal muss man das  einfach aus einer solchen Richtung betrachten, um diese Tatsachen  greifbar zu machen.

Ich kann meine Aussage, dass hohe sequentielle Transferraten für ein  OS-SSD absolut unwichtig sind nur noch einmal wiederholen. Wenn du nicht  wirklich ständig GB an Daten verschiebst, kopierst und löscht, kann dir  das wirklich völlig egal sein. Und soetwas macht man einfach nicht auf einem OS-SSD. Dafür gibt's dann das Zweit- und Dritt-SSD 



Tyler schrieb:


> welche nachteiligen Eigenschaften ergeben sich  denn beim RevoDrive 3 an einem sowieso freien PCIe-Slot im Vergleich zu  einer SATAII-SSD?


Der Preis, mein Freund, der Preis. Ein RevoDrive 3 128GB kostet aktuell ~300€. Na dafür hole ich mir doch lieber zwei m4 128GB oder gleich eine m4 256GB! Aber falls Geld bei dir keine Rolle spielt, kannst du auch gerne zu einem RevoDrive greifen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier eine 7MB große Bild Datei!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens kann das Revo Drive keinen Trim Befehl umsetzen!
Drittens verwendet es asynchronem NAND.

Aber da ja der Prophet bekanntlich im eigenem Haus nix gillt, hier ein Thread in einem anderem Forum wo ebenfalls ein paar User die Ahnung haben, versuchen jemanden von einem Fehlkauf (*OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB) *ab zu halten!

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=934402



Im Endeffekt ist die Revo Drive kein deut schneller als eine herkömmliche SSD nur viel viel teurer! Wie gesagt die Revo bringt mehr Nachteile als Vorteile und das ist das Problem!


----------



## Tyler (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Und trotzdem konnte ich beim Öffnen der Datei keinen zeitlichen  Unterschied feststellen, wie ist das möglich!? Wie denn auch, es passiert ja beides im  Bruchteil einer Sekunde. Entschuldige bitte die überzogene Darstellung.  Ich will dich damit keinesfalls bloßstellen. Nur manchmal muss man das  einfach aus einer solchen Richtung betrachten, um diese Tatsachen  greifbar zu machen.



Keine Sorge, das verstehe ich schon.  Den Unterschied von einem 200 Hz TV zu einem 800 Hz TV merkt man auch nicht mehr. Die reinen theoretischen Leistungsdaten haben nicht immer etwas mit der Praxis zu tun; ist klar.
*Mal noch vorweg: Ich find's gut, dass ihr mich vor einem Fehlkauf bewahren wollt!*
Ich achte ja auch immer auf Kosten und mache sogar Nutzwertanalysen mit Multifaktoren, um auszurechnen, bei welchem Produkt man mehr für's Geld bekommt. Ohne jedoch überheblich klingen zu wollen, machen mich 300 EUR RevoDrive 3 128GB, und auch 550 EUR für das RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB trotzdem nicht arm. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich den Preis hier erstmal außer Acht lassen und frage eben nach den ganz praktischen Vor/Nachteilen. Ob ich die doppelten Kosten für ein Produkt tragen möchte, das mir vielleicht lediglich 10% Vorteil verschafft, bleibt in meinem Ermessen. Wenn irgendeine SATAII-SSD in der praktischen Anwendung vorteilhafter ist, dann wäre das natürlich schön.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Zweitens kann das Revo Drive keinen Trim Befehl umsetzen!
> Drittens verwendet es asynchronem NAND.



"So wartet das RevoDrive 3 X2 mit _Native_ und _Tagged Command Queuing_, _S.M.A.R.T_. *sowie dem TRIM-Befehl* auf."
Auch im Datenblatt von OCZ nachzulesen.

Den einzigen Nachteil, den ich hier erkenne, sind also die Kosten. Der Vorteil, abgesehen von der theoretischen Leistung, liegt darin, dass das Teil sauber im freien PCIe Slot verbaut ist und ich mir keine Lösung für das Verstauen einer oder zwei SSDs überlegen muss.



mojoxy schrieb:


> Na dafür hole ich mir doch lieber zwei m4 128GB



Gut. Gehen wir mal von 2x 128 GB SATAII-SSD im RAID 0 oder 1 aus.

Jetzt muss zusätzlich die Leistungsfähigkeit des RAID Controllers auf dem Board betrachtet werden. Der ist nämlich Onboard nicht sehr potent. Und die geringe Zeit, die Windows schneller bootet, hat man schon im BIOS durch das RAID-Post verloren. Und BIOS braucht bei mir bis zum Loading Operating System eh schon fast 30 Sekunden. Auch der TRIM-Befehl kommt über den RAID-Controller nicht durch. Und im Sinne der Ausfallsicherheit bei RAID 1 mache ich lieber regelmäßig ein Image auf eine HDD.

Etwas Anderes wäre es vielleicht bei der Konstellation ohne RAID und leider immernoch nur an SATA II
1x Crucial m4 128GB SATA 6G: OS & Apps
1x Crucial m4 256GB SATA 6G: Users-Directory & Stuff

Klingt das jetzt vernünftig? 

Bleibt noch das Platz-Problem... Und, dass ich nicht weiß, wie performant der SATA-Controller auf dem Board ist, um das alles ohne Einbußen ordentlich zu verwalten:
1x SpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB
1x Caviar Black 2TB 
1x Crucial m4 128GB SATA 6G
1x Crucial m4 256GB SATA 6G


----------



## roheed (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also nochmal, die REvodrive ist rausgeworfenes Geld und bringt im Alltag keine Vorteile. Wenn es dir egal ist und sogar noch eine Menge Nachteile in Kauf nimmst...

- Kein Trim support wegem RAID
- Nur ein raid mit nen haufen einzeln SSD, Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit steigt!
- mehrere Sandforce Controller die die Chance steigen lassen einen Totalausfall zu erleben
*- am ende nicht mal Bootbar ist auf deinem MB*
- Viel Viel Viel viel zu teuer
- verlängert den Bootvorgang durch ein eigenes/weiteres Bios der Karte

dann kannst dir Natürlich eine Kaufen. Das mit dem Platzproblem ist weitesgehend das einzigste argument das ich gelten lasse. Kauf dir eine, probier ob sie bootet wenn ja behalten wenn nein über umweg doch zu unserem Tip mit einer einzeln SSD die vernünftig verbaut ist zurückgreifen.


----------



## Tyler (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed: Hab eine Minute vor dir gepostet; hast'de wahrscheinlich übersehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

win7 kann denn Trim Befehl auf der Revo nicht umsetzen da ist es egal ob der SF Controller ihn unterstützt!


----------



## axxo (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nur damit ichs verstehe, redet ihr hier über die aktuelle, neuste Version vom Revodrive (3 x2)?

Also wenn er das Geld ausgeben mag, ist das Leistungstechnisch gesehen einer M4 an einem Sata2 Port auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen, das Ding kann natürlich TRIM und die GC arbeitet auch mehr als nur anständig.
Zum Revodrive hab ich bisher wenig Negativmeldungen gelesen, auch was inkompatibilität betrifft (wie gesagt ich spreche hier von der neusten Version)


Und wenn er die M4 dann sowieso in ein Raid setzen will geht das Problem ja erst los, weil M4 in einem Raid so ganz ohne TRIM wird nicht gut funktionieren(wie ich ja erst vor ein paar Tagen gelernt hab)

Mein Rat: Kauf dir ein Sandy Bridge System + häng eine M4 dran, kostet dich nicht viel mehr als das Revodrive da haste dann richtiges Sata3 und wirst glücklich.

Und zu dem Platzargument: Es gibt 2x2,5" auf 1x3,5" Einbaurahmen, da bringt man 2 SSDs ziemlich effizient unter, ansonsten passen die doch wirklich überall im Gehäuse hin, sind doch wirklich kompakte Geräte die so einiges abkönnen(z.B. auch unmontiert rumhängen)


----------



## axxo (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich warum Hulkhardy dachte die neuen Sandforce Controller könnten kein Trim oder würden es geringwertiger einsetzen:



> Remember the SandForce controller was originally designed without TRIM  in mind, it functions just fine without it so you should see no loss of  performance



Hier ist übrigens noch ein Hint über TRIM enforcement (hab ja neulich schon von Trim Optimisation in dem einen Tool berichtet):
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...r-entire-drive&p=523305&viewfull=1#post523305

Und hier nochwas wie man TRIM komplett abschaltet (kann bei Problemen mit BSOD helfen):
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...e-disable-Trim


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also meines Wissens kan win7 über den PCIe Slot keinen Trim Befehl anwenden! Das der SF Trim generell unterstützt ist bekannt aber ob er in einsetzt das ist die Frage. Von dem SF 1500 weiß ich definitive das er den Trim Befehl nicht einsetzt daher resultiert ja dann auch den massive Schreibeinbruch wenn mal alle Zellen voll geschrieben waren.

Dadurch das die Revo jetzt den SF Controller einsetzt kann er Theoretisch Trim aber er setzt ihn nicht wahrscheinlich nicht ein. Weshalb es wohl nach meiner Vermutung ebenfalls zu einem Schreibeinbruch kommt!


----------



## Tyler (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Nur damit ichs verstehe, redet ihr hier über die aktuelle, neuste Version vom Revodrive (3 x2)?


Ja, wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hast, siehst du, dass zumindest meiner einer über das 3 X2 geschrieben hat. 





axxo schrieb:


> das Ding kann natürlich TRIM


Alle aus der Reihe 3 beherrschen TRIM. Egal ob RevoDrive 3 oder Revodrive 3 X2.
Tja, gemäß hulkhardy1 bringt das nichts, wenn es Win7 zumindest für's RevoDrive nicht umsetzen kann.

So, hab nochmal geschaut:


> "Für den Betrieb unter Windows benötigt das RevoDrive 3 X2 einen von OCZ zur Verfügung gestellten Treiber. Das Betriebssystem bindet die Karte zusätzlich über die eigenen  SCSI-Treiber ein. Und hier liegt das Problem: Aktuell unterstützt der  Microsoft-SCSI-Treiber kein TRIM. Laut OCZ arbeitet Microsoft allerdings  bereits an einer neuen Treibervariante mit Support für TRIM via SCSI.  Spätestens in Windows 8 wird TRIM OZC zufolge jedoch integriert sein. OCZs RevoDrive 3 X2 wird vom System somit als SCSI-Karte gehandhabt."


Ist momentan also leider der Fall, dass TRIM nicht funktionieren wird, was aber nicht am Gerät liegt.





axxo schrieb:


> Und wenn er die M4 dann sowieso in ein Raid setzen  will geht das Problem ja erst los, weil M4 in einem Raid so ganz ohne  TRIM wird nicht gut funktionieren


NEEE!  Mensch, will ich doch gar nicht. Hab doch auch ausführlichst  geschrieben warum RAID hier völlig daneben wäre! Ich bin nur auf die Aussage von mojoxy  eingegangen, dass man sich für's Geld beim RevoDrive auch zwei SATA-SSDs holen  kann!





axxo schrieb:


> Mein Rat: Kauf dir ein Sandy Bridge System + häng  eine M4 dran, kostet dich nicht viel mehr als das Revodrive da haste  dann richtiges Sata3 und wirst glücklich.


Neee! Mein System hab ich mir letztes Jahr im Mai zusammengebaut. Da war  das Zeug Sabber-end-geil, und ist es eigentlich immernoch! Es geht hier  lediglich um Datenträger, für die das Ausgangssystem vorgegeben ist.  Ich will mir doch nicht 'n komplett neues System zulegen... 





axxo schrieb:


> Und zu dem Platzargument: Es gibt 2x2,5" auf 1x3,5"  Einbaurahmen, da bringt man 2 SSDs ziemlich effizient unter, ansonsten  passen die doch wirklich überall im Gehäuse hin, sind doch wirklich  kompakte Geräte die so einiges abkönnen(z.B. auch unmontiert  rumhängen)


 Hab ich auch schon geschrieben: So ein Rumgefugge mit unmontiert rumhängen mache ich nicht.
In anbetracht dessen, was ich bis jetzt für Hardware ausgegeben habe und  wie eigentlich hochwertig das Ganze ist und sauber verlegt und verbaut  und gemacht und getan, macht es wenig Sinn, bei dieser Sache jetzt noch  zu schlampen und einen Datenträger (oder zwei) im Gehäuse rumschlabber  zu lassen. Da müsste ich mir jedenfalls eine bessere Lösung einfallen  lassen, falls es dazu kommt.

Und zu der Geschichte mit dem Einbaurahmen: Ansich schöne Idee, weiß ich   aber schon. Nur hab ich bereits 2xHDD drin. Und die machen Sinn und   bleiben dort auch drin. Also bitte nicht auch noch das hinterfragen.
Schon mal ein LIAN LI PC-V351B gesehen? Der hat nur 2x 3,5" HDD-Rahmen.  Aber einen 5,25" Schacht hätte ich noch frei, fällt mir gerade ein...


----------



## axxo (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja muss zugeben war ein wenig zu faul zum lesen.

Hier ist der Einbaurahmen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002JFOUFA/ref=oss_product

Da einfach noch 2 Schienen dran für 3,5"-->5,25" und dein Platzproblem ist gelöst.

Ansonsten kann man SSDs wirklich herrlich überall anders akurat montieren, da die wirklich nicht groß sind und auch genug Bohrungen haben um die in allen möglichen Lagen zu verschrauben.

Ein paar Posts vorher konntest du übrigens lesen, das die neuen OCZ Laufwerke eigentlich sogar dafür ausgelegt sind,notfalls komplett ohne TRIM auszukommen, also würde ich das nicht wirklich als wirklich schlagkräftiges Argument gegen das Revodrive nehmen.

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zum Revodrive raten, bevor du nur eine normale SSD an einen Sata2 Port hängst, ist auf jeden Fall die Lösung mit der besseren Performance (und darauf legst du ja wert oder?). Nur weil TRIM da momentan nicht möglich ist, würde ich mich absolut nicht dagegen entscheiden, das ist absolut zu vernachlässigen in dem Fall.

Edit:Hab mir das Gehäuse mal angesehen da sind doch zahlreiche Stellen wo man die SSDs schön montieren könnte (natürlich ists da mit nur eben festschrauben nicht getan...) z.B. direkt unter den eigentlichen Laufwerksschächten so das sie quasi über dem Mainboard sind oder aber an der geschlossenen Seitenwand(müsste man sich aber was anssehnliches zur Befestigung überlegen).


----------



## roheed (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

könntet ihr eure post net noch ein stückchen länger machen?


----------



## Tyler (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Da einfach noch 2 Schienen dran für 3,5"-->5,25" und dein Platzproblem ist gelöst.


 Ich glaube, das hier wäre die elegantere Variante: 3x 2,5" => 5,25"

 Hmm... Jetzt bin ich doch wieder unschlüssig.

 Laut den Argumenten von *hulkhardy1* und *mojoxy* und *roheed* sind die theoretisch  höheren Leistungsdaten des Revo im Betrieb / beim Arbeiten nicht  spürbar, außer wenn man zwei gleich performante Geräte parallel laufen  hat und sehr große Datenmengen mit hohen Abfragetiefen hin und her  wälzt. Oder mehrere Zugriffe gleichzeitig auf verschiedene Segmente  kommen, wie in Serverumgebungen, wo die IOPs jenseits der 50.000  interessant sind.

 Also hab ich gelernt (), dass sequenzielle Leseraten keinesfalls mit realen Transferraten zu verwechseln sind.

Auch in anderen Foren habe ich jetzt noch weiter gelesen und selbst  wenn, dann würde es angeblich für den Einzelnen keinen spürbaren  Unterschied machen, ob sich eine 30MB Datei mit 0,1 Sekunde oder 0,03  Sekunden öffnet oder Windows in 29,16 Sekunden oder in 28,57 Sekunden  oben ist.
 Dazu hab ich noch etwas über die angeblich noch unausgereifte FW des  SF-2281 gelesen. Aber im Gegensatz dazu eine verbesserte FW der m4, die  20% mehr bringen soll. 

 Also die Argumente hätten mich schon überzeugt.

 Und mit dem 3x 2,5" auf 1x 5,25" hätte ich auch eine saubere und ordentliche, aufgeräumte Lösung bezüglich des Platzes.
 Hier müsste nur ein (oder zwei bei zwei SSDs) längeres SATA-Kabel her.  Gibt's bei 1 Meter SATA-Kabel eigentlich soetwas wie Dämpfungswerte?





axxo schrieb:


> Edit:Hab mir das Gehäuse mal angesehen da sind doch  zahlreiche Stellen wo man die SSDs schön montieren könnte (natürlich  ists da mit nur eben festschrauben nicht getan...) z.B. direkt unter den  eigentlichen Laufwerksschächten so das sie quasi über dem Mainboard  sind oder aber an der geschlossenen Seitenwand(müsste man sich aber was  anssehnliches zur Befestigung überlegen).


 
Nee, das geht auch nicht. direkt unter dem HDD-Käfig kommt schon die  GraKa, undzwar mit vielleicht 1cm Abstand nach oben zum Käfig. Die  pustet auch noch nach oben in den HDD-Käfig rein. Was gut so ist, denn  von dort ziehe ich mit 'nem 90er Noctua die warme Soße nach draußen.  Dafür hab ich auch 'ne neue Lüfter-Blende hinter dem Käfig gebaut, die  jetzt offen ist und nicht nur ein paar Löcher hat, wie das Original.  Also das beißt sich mit der GraKa und der Abluft nach oben. Das LIAN LI  hat aber glücklicherweise 4x 5,25 Schächte. Blöd nur, dass sich jeweils  zwei gegenüber liegen. Auf einer Seite sind schon beide weg und versperren die anderen beiden ein wenig. Das könnte doch ein wenig eng werden...


----------



## mojoxy (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Find es ja dreist wie einem hier die Worte im Mund umgedreht werden! Ich habe niemals davon gesprochen die beiden m4 128GB in einem RAID zu betreiben! Mir sind die Nachteile dessen nämlich durchaus bewusst. Viel mehr wollte ich den Mehrwert der m4 gegenüber dem RevoDrive herausstellen. Ich dachte durch hervorheben der Quantität (2>1) bei gleichem Preis, ist dieser greifbarer, als bei der schlichten Verdopplung der Datenmenge. Der Mensch begreift nunmal Bilder schneller als Zahlen.

Ich denke Tyler hat nun wirklich alle Fakten zusammen und kennt nun auch detailiert jede unserer Meinungen zu seinem Vorhaben. Die endgültige Entscheidung kann nur er selbst treffen. Ich wünsche dir in jedem Fall viel Spaß mit deinem neuem SSD. Denn egal zu welchem Modell du greifen wirst, solange es ein SSD ist, wirst du ordentlich Spaß damit haben


----------



## mojoxy (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

btw: Kommt euch der Name auch bekannt vor?

A-Data: SSD S510 mit 120 GByte vorgestellt

Neue mSATA Drives gibt es auch:

OCZ: mSATA-SSDs Strata und Nocti bei ersten Händlern gelistet


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> btw: Kommt euch der Name auch bekannt vor?


 

Intel 510 ?


----------



## thom_cat (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

passt aber nicht vom controller... und dann auch noch asynchroner flash...


----------



## Tyler (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Find es ja dreist wie einem hier die Worte im Mund  umgedreht werden! Ich habe niemals davon gesprochen die beiden m4 128GB  in einem RAID zu betreiben!


Sorry, hab auch nicht gemeint,  dass du das geschrieben hast. Nur, dass ich auf deine 2>1 eingegangen  bin, indem ich gleich an RAID gedacht habe...^^ 

Ein wat haik noch, auch wenn's jetzt peinlich wird:
Woran erkennt man denn den "ersten" und "zweiten" SATA-Port? (Klick1, Klick2)
Gibt es Dämpfungsprobleme o.ä. bei längeren SATA-Kabeln?


----------



## axxo (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Beim Sata Kabel nur darauf achten, das es gut (einzeln) abgeschirmt ist, denke Längen bis zu 120cm sind da nicht wirklich ein Problem.

Sata Ports würd ich am besten mal das Handbuch bemühen wenn dir die Beschriftung auf dem Board selbst nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Nyuki (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich frag mal direkt hier.

Wenn ich Bild.de z.b besuche und dort dann weiterklicke auf ein Artikel und dann wieder zurückgehen möchte,kommt oft nur ein weisses Bild.Gehe ich nochmal vor und dann wieder zurück ist alles sofort wieder da.Ich habe das Problem schon immer.Passiert ab und zu.

Jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was für ein Brauser benutzt du?


----------



## axxo (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Browsercache mal leeren.


----------



## roheed (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ccleaner hat da schon einige wunder bewirkt wenn der browser mal wieder rumspinnt^^


----------



## Nyuki (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ccleaner ist ja eh ein muss.Passiert euch das auch?`Firefox aber auch beim IExplorer passiert das.Ich glaube immer ich habe irgend ein Tweak zu viel gemacht^^.Man kann ja auch alles kaputt Tweaken.Ist mir schon passiert.
RunDll32 fehlt^^,lange Zeit her Xp...

Ich habe auch schon Cookies wie auch Tempo. Datein auf SSD gelassen,also Standard.Passiert trotzdem hmm...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Nyuki benutzt du zufällig Karspersky? Wenn ja musst du dort Anti Banner abschalten!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Soooooooooo ich hab die m4 aus meinem Laptop ausgebaut und in den Gamer PC eingebaut und win7 darauf installiert! Jetzt im direkten Vergleich muss ich schon sagen das sie etwas zackiger reagiert als meine Corsair Force 120GB. 
Also auf die Crucial m4 64GB ist win7 drauf und die wichtigsten Anwender Programme und die Games und der ganze Rest kommt auf die Force 120GB!

Noch vor einem Jahr hätte man mich für verrückt erklärt so was zu machen aber jetzt bei dem Tiefstand an SSD Preisen wir es wohl langsam alltäglich werden zwei SSD's im PC zu haben. 
Oh man und in Afrika verhungern die Menschen, mir wird gerade wieder bewusst wie privilegiert wir hier in Deutschland sind!


----------



## Nyuki (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Nyuki benutzt du zufällig Karspersky? Wenn ja musst du dort Anti Banner abschalten!


 
Jetzt Antivir.Kasperky noch nie.Bevor ich die Hardwarefirewall hatte war Comodo angesagt.Wenn dir was einfällt Mail mir


----------



## roheed (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Soooooooooo ich hab die m4 aus meinem Laptop ausgebaut und in den Gamer PC eingebaut und win7 darauf installiert! Jetzt im direkten Vergleich muss ich schon sagen das sie etwas zackiger reagiert als meine Corsair Force 120GB.
> Also auf die Crucial m4 64GB ist win7 drauf und die wichtigsten Anwender Programme und die Games und der ganze Rest kommt auf die Force 120GB!
> 
> Noch vor einem Jahr hätte man mich für verrückt erklärt so was zu machen aber jetzt bei dem Tiefstand an SSD Preisen wir es wohl langsam alltäglich werden zwei SSD's im PC zu haben.
> Oh man und in Afrika verhungern die Menschen, mir wird gerade wieder bewusst wie privilegiert wir hier in Deutschland sind!


 
jetzt lass mich drei mal raten...jetzt muß natürlich eine neue ssd für deinen laptop her oder?!  3 ssd in einem haushalt, junge junge wir verwöhnten industriestaaten haben echt luxus probleme !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So um mich völlig als dekadent zu outen hier der Leistungsindex und dort ist jetzt mein i5 mit 3800MHz das langsamste. Ich weiß das er nicht all zu viel aussagt aber unterstützt meine Beobachtung das die m4 doch um einiges schneller ist als die ältere Force, der Index ist von 7.4 auf 7.8 gestiegen so lächerlich das klingt aber man merkt es, kein Scherz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ubs hab vergessen die Intel Treiber für den Chipsatz zu installieren jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt!


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist bei mir auch so... die CPU zieht den Windowsleistungsindex runter. So ein Mist, was mach' ich jetzt?  Auf 5,3 GHz hochziehen?
CPU 7,6 - Speicher 7,8 - Grafik je 7,7 - Platte 7,9 (immerhin).

@Nyuki -- Blinkt es bei dir noch?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also man kann ja sagen was man will aber mit zwei SSD's zu arbeiten ist schon ne wahre Pracht!
Wenn man ein Spiel von einem ISO Image, das man vorher von einem Original gezogen hat, von einer SSD auf die ander Installiert...........man hat ja nicht mal mehr Zeit zu blinzeln, hehe!


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

was ist besser als eine SSD?! Richtig....zwei SSDs im PC  kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie das abgeht. Verschieb grad paar sachen von ner externen auf ne andere externe...hmm lecker @ 25 mb/s  Kommst dir vor wie in der schweiz...alles ein bischen langsamer XD


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

25 mb/s - is ja gigantisch schnell - meine Seagate Barracuda vor 10 Jahren war nur wenig flotter. 
Sorry, konnt's mir nicht verkneifen. 
USB 2 rulez!


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jep bei mir wird wohl auch bald eine 64GB in den Laptop einziehen damit ich die beiden 120er wieder im PC habe, und so der Luxus ist das gar nicht wirklich bei den Preisen.

Was mir wirklich Luxus vorkommt sind z.B. 2 Grafikkarten oder eine anständige Wasserkühlung(will ich mir gerade kaufen aber das sind schon wieder über 400€....)


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe, USB 2.0 sei dank ^^ geht ab wie sau XD Aber wenn ich da so an meine ersten USB Sticks denke.... 0,5 -1 MB/s @ 16 mb  dann ist das doch echt ne steigerung. 
Und selbst der Stick mit minimalistischen 16mb hat einen vom hocker gehaun im vergleich dazu was die alternative war....ne 1,44 mb Diskette XD Was hat die geschaft? 100 kb/s oder weniger?`Man man kommt wir wie gestern vor und doch schon paar jahre her. 

Grad Backup gemacht von der SSD, hat knapp 10 min gedauert...verschieben auf die Externe nochmal 15 min  (knapp 30gb)


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Pffuuuuuu.... Ich hatte bei meinem alten 775-Board wenigstens eSATA. Damit konnte man leben.

Aber ich habe auch noch einen alten 1.1-Stick - 512 MB - hat nur knapp 100 € gekostet. War echt billig damals. Wenn ich daran denke, kommen mir SSDs überhaupt nicht mehr teuer vor.


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habt ihr schonmal das FastUsb Feature von den neuen AsRock Boards genutzt ? Da geht echt so einiges, zwar nicht so schnell wie dann USB3.0(was auch verbaut ist), aber schon ein ordentlicher Zuwachs an Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ha! Heute hab ich mal eine Frage, mSata SSDs, passen die im Laptop da an die Steckplätze wo z.B. die kleine WLan Karte oder ein DVB-T Karte verbaut wird?


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

FastUSB - Von um die 30 auf über 40 MB/s, gell?


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So ungefähr, dürften auch 45mb/s sein


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ha! Heute hab ich mal eine Frage, mSata SSDs, passen die im Laptop da an die Steckplätze wo z.B. die kleine WLan Karte oder ein DVB-T Karte verbaut wird?


 

mit relativ großer sicherheit nicht...mSata ist ja nur ein kleiner SATA port, wlan karten und DVB-T Karten werden ja für gewöhnlich über den PCI Bus angesprochen.


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mSATA kenn ich nur als 1,8", ungefähr halb so dick wie normale 2,5"HDDs/SSDs. Aber mit Gehäuse. Ob man die da so einfach reinquetschen kann? Glaub' ich nicht.


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vom Aussehen her würden die reinpassen:

OCZ's mSATA SSDs appear in Japan ahead of launch by VR-Zone.com

edit:
Ok, habs mit denen hier verwechselt:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=hdssd&xf=257_PCIe+Mini+Card#xf_top

Aber gar nicht so abwegig, gibt Drives die dran passen.


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du meinst wahrscheinlich eExpress-Card-SSDs für den von dir genannten Slot... die gibt es, aber mit großem ABER..


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich sehe gerade, die sind Geschwindigkeitsmäßig indiskutabel.


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die mit um die 30 MB/s nutzen nur den integrierten USB-2-Anschluss des Expresscard-Slots - und die, die den "echten" PCIe-Anschluss nutzen sind im Vergleich zu den normalen SSDs recht lahm... 33 bis 50% der Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Nyuki (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Leistungsindex: Meine Vertex2 E 60gb

@OctoCore: Ja es blinkt noch im halben sec. Takt.DVD/Cd Rom Aktiv.Ich habe schon rumgeschmökert aber nichts gefunden wie/wo man das abstellen kann.


----------



## mojoxy (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich halt mSATA für eine sehr interessante Lösung. Die Geschwindigkeiten mögen nicht mit SATA 6Gb/s SSD konkurrieren können, aber ich denke wir sind mittlerweile alle soweit um zu verstehen, dass das eh unnötig ist. Ich finde diese Mini-SSDs sehr interessant für den Einsatz in einem Laptop (dafür wurden sie ja auch entwickelt), indem man zeitgleich auch noch eine reguläre HDD verwenden möchte. Nicht jeder Nutzer kommt mit 128GB Speicherplatz auf einem Laptop aus und möchte jederzeit seine externe Festplatte mitschleppen, was nebenbei nicht nur unprofessionell wirkt, sondern auch von vielen Unternehmen nicht gestattet wird (Datensicherheit- und Diebstahl!).
Habe diese Option schon für mein eigenes Laptop in Betracht gezogen. Leider musste ich diese Idee wieder verwerfen, da kein mSATA-Steckplatz mehr frei war (habe einen UMTS-Chip, der wohl den Platz einnimmt).

Zum Thema Leistungsindex. Bei mir verweigert mir auch nur der Prozessor (+RAM) die Höchstwertung. Wird wohl nur mit einem Serverchip (und sehr großen L-Cache) erreicht werden. Tripple- oder Quad-Channel-Speicherinterface wird wohl auch erwartet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Heute geht meine letzte verbaute HDD weg.Benutze ab Monatg 2 SSD's eine M4 wie auch die Vertex 2 E.Jeweils die kleinsten 64gb und 60gb was für mein Spiele System dann reicht.Eigentlich sollte eine 128Gb kommen aber es wird nachträglich verrechnet,TOLL.Ok bin damit auch zufrieden.Dann sind es halt insgesamt nur 110+ GB die zu verfügung stehen.


----------



## Vaykir (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Zum Thema Leistungsindex. Bei mir verweigert mir auch nur der Prozessor (+RAM) die Höchstwertung. Wird wohl nur mit einem Serverchip (und sehr großen L-Cache) erreicht werden. Tripple- oder Quad-Channel-Speicherinterface wird wohl auch erwartet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nen hochgetakteter 2600k reicht, genau wie dual channel ram.


----------



## Nyuki (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum habe ich 7.9 Ram und meine Cpu 7.7? Es wurde mit 4.5ghz der Leistungstest gemacht...


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

http://www.abload.de/img/weivqry.png

Meine Werte noch ohne Grafikkarte (also mit der HD3000 vom i7 2600k) bei 4,3Ghz, der RAM schafft 7,9 bei 9-11-9-27 und 1866Mhz bei 1,5VDimm


----------



## Nyuki (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meine rams waren bei 1600 7-8-7-20-T1 1.65v und sind noch wie meine 24/7 settings unten aufgelistet.Hängt das mit dem Motherboard zusammen?Kann nicht sein?vorher hatte ich mit dem Am3 x4 955 7.4 Punkte auf 3.7ghz


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hör blos auf da hab ich ja was los getreten mit dem Screenshot vom Leistungsindex. Der ist total ungenau, kann nur sagen das ich mit meiner Uralt ATI 4890 übertaktet ca. 7.1 Punkte hatte und mit meiner ehemaligen GTX470 die brutal schneller ist 7.4 Punkte das sagt doch alles. 
Der Index merkt schon wenn was schneller ist aber die Verhältnisse stimmen einfach nicht, es werden zum Beispiel ATI/AMD Karte grundsätzlich besser bewertet gilt auch für Chipsätze. Zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 gibt bewertungs- mäßig auch kaum einen Unterschied!


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja ich versteh grad auch nicht so recht was dieser pen*** vergleich soll mit sowas nichtsausagendes wie dem Microsoft Windows Leistungsindex  Aber wenns euch spass macht könnt ihr euch ruhig weiter austoben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

He @roheed das wäre doch mal wieder was für dich um einen Hall of Fame Thread auf zu machen, hehehehheh


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab keine zeit mehr für...ich hab mir zur lebensaufgabe gemacht eine tastatur zu finden die mir gefällt  und wie es aussieht ist auf dem wireless mark viel zu viel crap unterwegs.


----------



## guna7 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So, melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Habe heute endlich meine defekte Vertex 2 zurück bekommen. Nach *Fünf*  Wochen, das ist ja wohl ein Witz!  Das heißt natürlich eine nagelneue, original verpackt. Bin nun am überlegen, ob ich die überhaupt auspacken soll oder ob ich sie verkaufe und mir die m4 hole .....


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wirst vermutlich aber zuviel geld liegen lassen beim indirekten umtausch zur m4^^ ansonsten gilt, probieren kannst du es ja mal ruhig


----------



## guna7 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja, so um die 30€ - 40€ werde ich wohl drauf zahlen müssen. Ich habe nämlich Angst, dass nach einigen Monaten wieder ein Ausfall droht. Mit den zugehörigen Problemen und wieder fünf Wochen Wartezeit.


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hulk seine ist ja auch mal ausgefallen aber seit dem hat man auch nichts mehr schlechtes gehört...von dem her würde ich das risiko jetzt eher als gering einschätzen aber klar, deine "angst" ist nachvollziehbar. ich persönlich bin mit meiner corsair immer noch voll zufrieden. kein muren, keine totalausfälle und fit und munter wie am ersten tag.


----------



## guna7 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie lange hast du die deine nun?


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dürfte ca. 1 jahr alt sein und die eckdaten

2 000 betriebstunden
4 600 GB READ
2 300 GB Write


----------



## guna7 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

 Hört sich ja ziemlich viel an!

Meine Vertex hat nach ca. 8 Monaten ihren Dienst quittiert. Momentan bin ich der Meinung, dass ich mir lieber die m4 holen sollte, weil ich absolut keinen Bock auf einen erneuten Ausfall habe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Frag mal @Nyuki ihr ist die Crucial m4 auch gestorben und das nach nur zwei Monaten! Hardware geht nun mal kaputt egal was für ein Hersteller da kann man nix machen! Meine Corsair verrichtet seit dem Ausfall ohne Problem ihren Dienst das muss meine m4 erst mal nach machen. 

Tipp von mir mach es so wie ich und @Nyuki bau dir zwei SSD's ins System das rock kann ich dir sagen!


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

glaub meine ssd hätte nicht mal die hälfte der werte hätten wir sie anfangs nicht so runtergerockt^^ Also eins sollte langsam sicher sein, bevor die ssd vereckt wegen den flashzellen ist der controller schon drei mal hinüber.


----------



## guna7 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Frag mal @Nyuki ihr ist die Crucial m4 auch gestorben und das nach nur zwei Monaten!


Nun bin ich völlig verunsichert, Mist! 


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Tipp von mir mach es so wie ich und @Nyuki bau dir zwei SSD's ins System das rock kann ich dir sagen!


Zwei SSD's kommen erst mal für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach was nicht kleckern sonder klotzen heißt die Devise! Ne du brauchst nicht verunsichert sein die m4 ist ne super SSD, wenn ich dran denke wie oft wir sie schon empfohlen haben und der einzige Ausfall ist jetzt der von @Nyuki!
Wie gesagt Hardware geht kaputt das ist nun mal so, ist beim Space Shuttel schon passiert oder auch bei einem 100.000€ Mercedes!


----------



## Vaykir (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> hab keine zeit mehr für...ich hab mir zur lebensaufgabe gemacht eine tastatur zu finden die mir gefällt  und wie es aussieht ist auf dem wireless mark viel zu viel crap unterwegs.


 
wireless is eh für die tonne. das ständige batterie wechseln würde mir sowas von auf den zeiger gehen und son pipi kabel sieht man doch eh kaum.

hol dir die Roccat Isku


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der will keine Gaming Tastatur hab ihn auch schon versucht zu überzeugen aber nix da! @Vaykir wo bleibt deine m4 oder gibst du tatsächlich auf, weil @Jürgen praalt schon rum das du keine Sonne gegen ihn hast?????


----------



## Vaykir (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hab genug stress mit studium. bevor ich wieder aktiv benche, will ich erstmal das erste semester rum bekommen.
atm laufen die mathevorkurse. da knüppeln die uns in der erste woche schon stoff aus 2 jahren schule in die rübe.


----------



## Nyuki (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe die besten Batterien im Bereich AA und muss trotzdem alle 3 Tage wechseln.Ausser wenn ich nicht vergesse sie Nachts auszuschalten.Dann 4 Tage.Ich hab es mal konsequent durchgezogen.Vergesse es in der Regel immer.Technik ist noch nicht soweit.Gigabyte Eco 500 aber ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen.1 Jahr?Wenn die Spiele Tauglich ist,wär das geil.sonst kotzt es mich auch an immer die Batterien zu wechseln oder das Steife Kabel dran zumachen....
bei der Logitech K350 halten die Batterien ewig.Die ist wie eine mit Kabel.0 unterschied.


----------



## OctoCore (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Immerhin konnte ich die Prozessorleistung um zwei Nachkommapunkte verbessern - ohne mehr Takt draufzulegen. Die Platte ist zumindest nicht gesunken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nyuki - Hast du mal der NoDriveTypeAutorun- Einstellung experimentiert?
Versuche es mal mit folgender Einstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alte Einstellung aufschreiben, falls es nichts bringt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Nyuki, ja  ja die G700 wenn sie mal drei Tage hält habe ich aber net so viel gezockt! Selbst die Energiesparfunktionen der Maus bringen höchstens ein paar Stunden mehr, das wars!
Seit ich das gemerkt habe lass ich sie immer voll laufen also mit 1000MHz Polling u.s.w Mann muss sie halt nur Nachts ans Kabel hängen wenn man sich daran gewöhnt gehts eigentlich!

Da ist ja schon ein Eneloop Akku dabei was so ziemlich der beste Hersteller im Akku Bereich ist, da bringts kaum was einen besseren zu kaufen da es die eh nicht gibt.


----------



## roheed (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wireless is eh für die tonne. das ständige  batterie wechseln würde mir sowas von auf den zeiger gehen und son pipi  kabel sieht man doch eh kaum. hol dir die Roccat Isku


 


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der will keine Gaming Tastatur hab ihn auch  schon versucht zu überzeugen aber nix da! @Vaykir wo bleibt deine m4  oder gibst du tatsächlich auf, weil @Jürgen praalt schon rum das du  keine Sonne gegen ihn hast?????




wollt ihr es nicht verstehen oder könnt ihr es nicht ?  Es geht mir nicht um eine gaming tastatur oder office Tastatur. Ich "brauch" es wireless weil ich einen Rechner und einen Laptop mit der gleichen tastatur/maus betreiben will. So muss ich ledeglich den reciever umstecken und alles ist bestens. Soweit zur Theorie^^ Das im Office Wireless bereich, insbesondere von LOGITECH!!!! so einen **** auf den markt werfen ist das einzigste Problem. Batterien halten auch locker mehr 6 monate also das stört mich auch weniger. 

Hat jetzt schon einige Tastaturen von Logitech hier aber alle fühlen sich durch die bank weg an wie eine 5€ aldi tastatur. Könnt die teile den mitarbeitern echt um die ohren schlagen. so ein schlechtes schreibgefühl wie bei den Tastaturen hab ich noch nie erlebt. Das war mit sicherheit die letzte Logitech tastatur in diesem leben. Mit der Maus (m705) kann man soweit ganz gut leben.


----------



## mojoxy (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Da ist ja schon ein Eneloop Akku dabei was so  ziemlich der beste Hersteller im Akku Bereich ist, da bringts kaum was  einen besseren zu kaufen da es die eh nicht gibt.


Wenn die Akkus  eh in einem Tag leergesaugt sind, dann bringt dir der Eneloop auch nicht  so viel. Deren Stärke ist ja bekanntlich die geringe Selbstentladung  und die kommt erst bei viel längeren Zeiträumen zur Geltung!



roheed schrieb:


> teste


Bestanden!

Sollten wir nicht vielleicht mal mit unseren Diskussionen wieder zu SSDs zurückkehren? Sind ja nicht das Peripherie-Forum hier...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> teste


 
Irgendwann schreib ich mal ein Buch mit dem Titel "roheed und seine suche nach einer Tastatur!".


----------



## roheed (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wollt das zitieren testen^^ jetzt habe ich es hin bekommen  so ein dreck wie zZ mit den tastaturen ist mir noch nie passiert. eine schlimmer als die andere.


----------



## Nyuki (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da sind 1900 eneloop dabei. ich habe aber wie viele enitime drin.Auch 1900mha gleich mit den standard eneloops.Ich habe mir dann eneloops bestellt.4 Stk.1900 normale.Die sind gut aber die XXX Eneloope haben 2500 und laden sich bis 3000mha auf.Die halten 1 1/2 - länger bei dauerbenutzung.

Octocoreas kenn ich gar nicht muss mal schauen.

Sanyo NiMH Akku Mignon 4 Stück: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also bei mir war ein 2000mA Eneloop dabei, die neuen 2500mA von Eneloop sollen angeblich in 3 Jahren nur 25% ihrer Ladung einbüßen, währen eigentlich das richtige für @roheed und seiner "zukünftigen" Tastatur!


----------



## Nyuki (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die sind auch gut für die G700.Bei mir steht auch 2000mah .Die weissen eneloop 1900mah.Ich hab die meiner Mama geschenkt für ihre Kamera,bei der geringen Selbstentladung perfekt für Kameras.Jetzt ist sie Happy^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> die sind auch gut für die G700.Bei mir steht auch 2000mah .Die weissen eneloop 1900mah.Ich hab die meiner Mama geschenkt für ihre Kamera,bei der geringen Selbstentladung perfekt für Kameras.Jetzt ist sie Happy^^



@Nyuki: Da lacht mein Herz!

@All: 
Also zwei SSD's in mein PC ein zu bauen war die beste Idee die ich wohl je hatte! Ich hab auch extra den Index angelassen und wenn ich jetzt ein Dokument auf der großen SSD suche geht das in ner 10'tel Sekunde. Spiele, Treiber die ich auf der großen zwischen lager sind extrem schnell installiert!
Wenn man die Kohle über hat gibts echt nix besseres!

Naja dafür hab ich Pech in der Liebe!


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, zwei ssds im system sind schon was feines... geht aber noch besser... bei mir sind es aktuell drei


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> ja, zwei ssds im system sind schon was feines... geht aber noch besser... bei mir sind es aktuell drei


 
Noch vor zwei Jahren hätten sie uns in die Klappse gesteckt!


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe, definitiv ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> hehe, definitiv ^^



Wie hast du deine drei SSD's auf geteilt? Ich hab ja jetzt ne m4 64GB fürs System und für die ganzen Games und großen Programme die Force 120GB.
Hab mir schon überlegt mir ne zweite m4 64GB zu kaufen und die im RAID0 laufen zu lassen????

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix!


----------



## Tyler (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also zwei SSD's in mein PC ein zu bauen war die beste Idee die ich wohl je hatte!


 
Gut das zu lesen!
Hab mir jetzt 2x die m4 128GB bestellt, um es genau so zu machen.

Nr 1: OS + Apps etc.
Nr 2: Alle "C:\username"-Daten (Desktop, Downloads, Eigene Bilder etc.)

Macht vlt. auch Sinn den AppData und Application Data Ordner dorthin zu verlagern.

@hulkhardy1: Den Indizierungsdienst dabei zu fahren ist doch schnöde... Viel interessanter wäre doch, wie schnell auf der SSD gesucht wird, ohne dass die Daten indiziert werden!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Tyler schrieb:


> Gut das zu lesen!
> Hab mir jetzt 2x die m4 128GB bestellt, um es genau so zu machen.
> 
> Nr 1: OS + Apps etc.
> ...



Stimmt werd ich mal testen wie schnell sie ist wenn es aus geschaltet wurde. Muss aber noch warten das macht erst Sinn wenn die SSD ein wenig voller ist, sonst merkt man keinen Unterschied!

Der nächste mit zwei SSD's, hehe.......@roheed flippt aus wenn er das alles liest, er wird mit seiner einen SSD bald zu einer "Randgruppe" gehören!


----------



## axxo (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Leider sind in meinem System nur 2 native Sata3 Ports, sonst würde ich auch direkt 3-4 SSDs verbauen, eine HDD : 1xSSD Kombi ist ja auch teilweise wenig sinnvoll, erst von ssd zu ssd hat man ja full speed (oder von ssd zu ramdisk)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja genau darum gehts @axxo, erst mit zwei SSD's merkt man den unglaublichen Speed der SSD's! Ich benutz meine SATAIII Ports gar nicht und die zwei Teile rennen dennoch wie sau. Gut hab den misst Marvell Controller aber egal. Das kannst du aber umgehen wenn du ein RAID0 machst, dann rockt das auch auf SATAII.


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmmm ne m4 für 280€. was meint ihr?


----------



## Tyler (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Muss aber noch warten das macht erst Sinn wenn  die SSD ein wenig voller ist, sonst merkt man keinen  Unterschied!


 
Wenn du den Indizierungsdienst für die Partition oder das Volume  deaktivierst, löschst du ihn damit. Der wird für  einer Suche ohne Index  nicht mehr benutzt. Dann hättest du den direkten Vergleich, wie es mit  und ohne Indizierung aussieht...

Und zu deiner Idee mit 2x m4 64GB RAID 0:
Ich hatt am WE mit 'nem Kumpel gequanscht, der hatte genau das mit  Onboard RAID auf zwei Intel X25-M G2 gemacht und gleich wieder  zurückgebaut. Leistungsfähigkeit des RAID Controllers auf  dem Board war wohl auch nicht der Burner. Und die geringe Zeit, die nur  Windows, war schon im  BIOS durch das RAID-Post verloren. Auch der TRIM-Befehl  kommt über den RAID-Controller nicht durch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach jo ich weiß die Nachteile mit RAID aber es macht halt irgendwie spaß damit rum zu spielen. Mal sehen aber aus jucks und dollerrei werd ich es glaub dennoch mal testen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hmmm ne m4 für 280€. was meint ihr?


 
Du meinst die große mit 256GB gelle, hehe! Wäre auf jedenfalls ein gutes Angebot, würd mich eh schon interessieren was die große reißen kann!


----------



## thom_cat (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hmmm ne m4 für 280€. was meint ihr?


 
gutes angebot ist es.
aber zum benchen nicht die beste lösung, die 256gb variante ist in jedem fall bei as ssd langsamer.


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> gutes angebot ist es.
> aber zum benchen nicht die beste lösung, die 256gb variante ist in jedem fall bei as ssd langsamer.


 
hab ich auch gerade rausgefunden, dann nehm ich halt die ganz dicke mit 512gb


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hab ich auch gerade rausgefunden, dann nehm ich halt die ganz dicke mit 512gb


 

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis der erste wegen einem Autokauf......äh Sorry SSD Kauf ein Kredit auf nimmt!


----------



## mojoxy (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hmmm ne m4 für 280€. was meint ihr?


 Wo haste das denn gefunden?


----------



## Nyuki (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Tyler schrieb:


> Gut das zu lesen!
> Hab mir jetzt 2x die m4 128GB bestellt, um es genau so zu machen.
> 
> Nr 1: OS + Apps etc.
> ...



Wenn du genug Ram hast kannst eine V.Ramdisk erstellen und dort alles Verlagern.Holst das maximum raus.Fahre so ein Jahr bisher ohne Probleme und bei n.Neustart Verpufft alles und schonend ist es gleichzeitig auch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Würd mich auch mal interessieren das billigste was ich gefunden hab waren glaub 295€!


----------



## Tyler (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis der erste wegen einem Autokauf......äh Sorry SSD Kauf ein Kredit auf nimmt!


 
Also wenn RAID, dann bau ich mir 'n RAID 10 mit 4x m4 128GB ...


----------



## mojoxy (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bestimmt wieder Spezial-Vaykir-Angebot...


----------



## Tyler (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> und bei n.Neustart Verpufft alles und schonend ist es gleichzeitig auch.


 Genau das ist das Blöde daran. Kannst eben nur in der Session kurz damit arbeiten.


----------



## axxo (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Tyler schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Blöde daran. Kannst eben nur in der Session kurz damit arbeiten.


 
Nö, beim Runterfahren die Ramdisk als Image auf der SSD speichern und beim Hochfahren die Ramdisk aus dem Image wiederherstellen, und schon hat man quasi etwas permanentes.


----------



## Nyuki (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dl Dataram Ramdisk.Schreibt sich auch nicht in den Autostart ect.Wenn du eine ramdisk erstellt hast formatierst du die auf Ntfs + Standard.Danach legst du die Ordner an bsp.Temp,Temp2 ect an.Dann verlegst du in den Umgebungsvariablen wie auch App in der registriy Cookies Temp und den schrott der nie auf dem Pc bleiben soll wenn der Pc man wieder hochfährt alles auf die Ramdisk.Dann sagst du Dem Programm Image erstellen auf bsp.C: und beim Hochfahren die Ramdisk mit dem jeweiligen Volumen + Ordner wieder anlegen.Einfach und Super.

Bitte schön^^

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?47212-Vista-32-64-SSD-Windows-Registry-tweaks


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Bestimmt wieder Spezial-Vaykir-Angebot...


 
wenn ich jedes mal meine lieferanten verraten würde, hätte ich bald keine mehr


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der Lieferant ist nicht zufällig ein hübsches Mädel? Du alter Gauner!


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie kommste denn darauf?


----------



## Crymes (11. September 2011)

Es gibt ja jetzt ne 120 GByte SSD für 100€ (Indilinx Martini), so langsam werden die Dinger echt Massentauglich.


----------



## OctoCore (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gerührt oder geschüttelt? SCNR


----------



## OctoCore (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Guide Vista 32/64 SSD Windows Registry tweaks


 
Bis auf die Fetch/Superfetch-Tweaks sind die Registry-Tweaks alle für die Tonne - Nicht nötig oder veraltet. Allerspätestens mit Win7


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Bis auf die Fetch/Superfetch-Tweaks sind die Registry-Tweaks alle für die Tonne - Nicht nötig oder veraltet. Allerspätestens mit Win7



Es geht um Ramdisk.weiter unten....Tweaken würde ich hier anfangen und sich auf der Seite durchkämpfen.Vieles gehört zu den Mythen wie auch viel hilfreiches.

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip2500/onlinefaq.php?h=tip2668.htm



Crymes schrieb:


> Es gibt ja jetzt ne 120 GByte SSD für  100€ (Indilinx Martini), so langsam werden die Dinger echt  Massentauglich.



Ich finde nur DIE als günstigste und die kannste du in die Tonne kloppen 

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/671957 126 Euro NIEMALS !!!


----------



## OctoCore (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Klar, aber für die RAM-Disk sind (oder eine SSD) sind nur die Fetcheinstellungen und (das ist dann Geschmackssache) das Bit für die Löschung der Auslagerungsdatei wichtig. 

Colossus mit Martini.
Mit internem RAID0 und doch so schnell - 230 MB/s beim Lesen. 
Interessantes Teil - wer weiß, was die 960 GB-Variante kostet.


----------



## SirToctor (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hey ssd-profis - wie sich manche von euch vlt. erinnern, hatte ich mir auf euer anraten ne ocz agility 3 geholt.
Leider kommt es seit dem Einbau immer wieder zu BluScreens     und das nächste Problem ist auch, dass ich mir gar keine Treiber runter laden kann, weil lt. dem Tool von OCZ das nicht mit der Windowspartitionsplatte gemacht werden kann....hat jemand ein Idee, wie ich mein System wieder stabil bekomme?

Beste Grüße, SirToctor


----------



## mojoxy (12. September 2011)

Beim OCZ Tool muss der Controller im IDE Modus sein, um ein Update durchführen zu können.


----------



## thom_cat (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



SirToctor schrieb:


> hey ssd-profis - wie sich manche von euch vlt. erinnern, hatte ich mir auf euer anraten ne ocz agility 3 geholt.
> Leider kommt es seit dem Einbau immer wieder zu BluScreens     und das nächste Problem ist auch, dass ich mir gar keine Treiber runter laden kann, weil lt. dem Tool von OCZ das nicht mit der Windowspartitionsplatte gemacht werden kann....hat jemand ein Idee, wie ich mein System wieder stabil bekomme?
> 
> Beste Grüße, SirToctor


 
da frage ich mich schon, wer dir zu dem teil geraten hat...

die bsod sind ja nun das große problem der aktuellen sandforce generation.
wirklich im griff haben sie es nicht und man kann nur schauen, ob es da mit neuen firmwares besser wird.

wirklich stabil bekommst du es, wenn du die ocz rauswirfst und eine andere ssd nimmst...


----------



## axxo (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Beim OCZ Tool muss der Controller im IDE Modus sein, um ein Update durchführen zu können.


 
Du verwechselst das mit Corsair.

Bei OCZ gibts so ein Linux AiO Iso, das auf CD/DVD oder einen USB stick spielen, dann davon booten und per GUI die Firmware updaten und das wars schon.

Man kann die OCZ/Sandforce Laufwerke absolut stabil bekommen(bei mir funktionierts z.B.), allerdings muss man sich dafür auf allerhand voodoo einlassen


----------



## thom_cat (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Man kann die OCZ/Sandforce Laufwerke absolut stabil bekommen(bei mir funktionierts z.B.), allerdings muss man sich dafür auf allerhand voodoo einlassen



dann weißt du aber mehr wie die meisten hersteller


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> da frage ich mich schon, wer dir zu dem teil geraten hat...
> 
> Die bsod sind ja nun das große problem der aktuellen sandforce generation.
> Wirklich im griff haben sie es nicht und man kann nur schauen, ob es da mit neuen firmwares besser wird.
> ...


 
 ich wars nicht!!!!


----------



## thom_cat (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich kann es auch nicht gewesen sein


----------



## axxo (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich auch nicht, ich rate jedem zu ner M4. Mit ein wenig Knowledge und logischen Schritten bekommt man die aber eben stabil zum laufen (liegt aber vielleicht auch individuell an der Hardwarekombination).



> dann weißt du aber mehr wie die meisten hersteller



Ich kann diese Bluescreens hier auf meinem System herausprovozieren also weiß ich auch woran es liegt (zumindest bei meiner Hardwarekombination). Viele Leute denken eben wenn sie OC machen das es langt unter Last mit Prime95 oder so testen. Das aber z.B. wenn man undervoltet die CPU teilweise im Idle bei 1,6Ghz im 0.8xx Volt Bereich ist führt hin und wieder eben zu eben diesen Bluescreens wo anschließend die SSD nicht mehr im System auffindbar ist(bis zum Kaltstart,weil in so einer Art Panic Lock).


----------



## mojoxy (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Du verwechselst das mit Corsair.


Nein das verwechsle ich nicht! Wer lesen kann... ich spreche vom OCZ Tool! Das ist das Gedöns mit dem man mit nur einem Klick unter Windows die FW updaten kann. Auch wenn nun wieder alle aufschreien, "Oh mein Gott!!! Wie kann er nur unter Windows ein FW-Update machen!?" - Naja wie gerade beschrieben mit nur einem Klick


----------



## mojoxy (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Bluescreens hier auf meinem System herausprovozieren also weiß ich auch woran es liegt (zumindest bei meiner Hardwarekombination). Viele Leute denken eben wenn sie OC machen das es langt unter Last mit Prime95 oder so testen. Das aber z.B. wenn man undervoltet die CPU teilweise im Idle bei 1,6Ghz im 0.8xx Volt Bereich ist führt hin und wieder eben zu eben diesen Bluescreens wo anschließend die SSD nicht mehr im System auffindbar ist(bis zum Kaltstart,weil in so einer Art Panic Lock).


Naja streng genommen ist ein "Undervolting" auch nur ein Overclocking. Wenn man das mal aus sicht der Spannung und nicht des Taktes sieht. Man betreibt bei gegebener Spannung den Prozessor über, dem vom Hersteller, spezifizierten Takt.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass er von einem OC-BSOD sprach. Die sind ja eigentlich recht einfach zu erkennen! Evtl. hat hier LPM die Finger im Spiel. Wenn noch nicht geschehen einfach mal deaktivieren und proben


----------



## thom_cat (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich kann diese Bluescreens hier auf meinem System herausprovozieren also weiß ich auch woran es liegt (zumindest bei meiner Hardwarekombination). Viele Leute denken eben wenn sie OC machen das es langt unter Last mit Prime95 oder so testen. Das aber z.B. wenn man undervoltet die CPU teilweise im Idle bei 1,6Ghz im 0.8xx Volt Bereich ist führt hin und wieder eben zu eben diesen Bluescreens wo anschließend die SSD nicht mehr im System auffindbar ist(bis zum Kaltstart,weil in so einer Art Panic Lock).



ok, dann hast du für dich da was gefunden.
aber wie du auch richtig sagst, das trifft nicht auf jede kombination zu und auch system, an denen nichts verändert worden ist, sind davon betroffen.
nicht umsonst kommen speziell bei ocz ja ständig neue firmwares raus.


----------



## axxo (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Nein das verwechsle ich nicht! Wer lesen kann... ich spreche vom OCZ Tool! Das ist das Gedöns mit dem man mit nur einem Klick unter Windows die FW updaten kann. Auch wenn nun wieder alle aufschreien, "Oh mein Gott!!! Wie kann er nur unter Windows ein FW-Update machen!?" - Naja wie gerade beschrieben mit nur einem Klick



Na dann weißt du aber sogar mehr als die OCZ Leute selbst.
Ich kenne die OCZ Toolbox und selbst die OCZ Leute sagen es wäre nicht möglich,deswegen gibt es ja von OCZ extra dieses Isolinux mit dem man die SSD flashen kann.Kann natürlich auch sein das die sich irren. 
Das man mit der OCZ Toolbox mit einem Klick das Laufwerk, von dem Windows gestartet wurde,flashen kann, würde diese Iso ja dann vollkommen überflüssig machen.
Im Ide Modus habe ich persönlich das auch noch nie ausprobiert, von daher kann ich da nichts konkretes zu sagen.

Bootet Windows überhaupt wenn man den Controller einfach so auf IDE setzt obwohl unter AHCI installiert wurde(umgekehrt geht das ohne eine Änderung an der Registry nämlich nicht...)

edit: Vielleicht reden wir aber auch aneinander vorbei: natürlich kann man unter Windows mit einem Klick ein OCZ Laufwerk flashen,nur eben nicht, wenn es das momentane Startlaufwerk ist.


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

SSD IST DA 002 schonmal ich update gleich und dann mal schauen 4k Lese gefällt mir auf meinem Rechner, DAS WICHTIGSTE^^


----------



## axxo (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Benchst du mit dem 5GHZ Rechner?

Dann werden es mit der 009 bestimmt über 800 Punkte


----------



## Tyler (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

0,057 ms Lesezugriff ist ja ooch schon geil


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

009

Einfach nur geil

Ich benche auf 4.5 GHZ.

EDIT:Ichg habe genau exact soviel Punkte wie der Viper mit seiner 64gb^^

Ich mach mal auf 5 GHZ^^ bis gleich

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...94-sammelthread-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread.html


----------



## Tyler (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

0,042


----------



## axxo (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vergiss nicht die C-States komplett abzuschalten, da geht dann auch noch mal bissle was mit AS SSD Punkten


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab ich alles gemacht.Step und Sparfunktion aus.Also.4k 30 mein lesen aber weniger punkte bei 4/64k beim lesen.komme auch 712 mit 5 ghz.Komisch, ich lass es so.Ich will die nicht kaputtttt benchen  Bis später


----------



## axxo (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja wegen Benchwerten irgendwas zu zerstören ist auch ziemlich sinnlos, genauso wie die SSD durch dauerbenchen zu ramponieren.

Werde mir die Woche auch noch eine 64GB M4 für meinen Laptop ordern, dann zieht die 128GB M4 wieder in meinen Desktoprechner und es gibt hier einen weiteren User mit 2SSDs in einem Rechner


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe nun auch 2 SSD's aber die Vertex 2 geht weg.Mein Kollege nimmt die.Erst wollte ich nicht weil ich ja 2 brauche.Ich kauf mir dann auch eine 128 nachträglich.Vieleicht behalte ich die aber auch.Mal schauen wieviel er mir gibt noch für die V2.Meine HDD hat er schon.Oh gott endlich los von den lauten HDDS^^

So habe gerade neu installiert und bemerke wirklich einen Geschwindigkeits schub.1/3 schneller gefühls technisch.Ich werde es auch nicht mehr ausreizen wie letzte woche.Ich hab so ein Pech, aber umgerechnet 55 Euro nur bezahlt für die kleine M4.Das geht doch noch.

Ich muss alles neu machen dauert ewig da mein altes Image ich nicht verwenden kann (möchte) 
win ist schon abgespeckt auf 9 GB. 13 sec start mit der M4 ohne Ramdisk.Hammer hammer hammer.Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen vorher auf dem I7 920

Bis die Tage.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich auch einen Unterschied von meiner alten Corsair Force auf die Crucial m4bemerkt. Zwar jetzt keine Welten aber dennoch spürbar.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich auch einen Unterschied von meiner alten Corsair Force auf die Crucial m4bemerkt. Zwar jetzt keine Welten aber dennoch spürbar.


 
Das stimmt, hab den Unterschied auch gemerkt.

Bin von einer P128 gewechselt, und laut SSDlife überlebt sie die M4 sogar , schaun mer mal. Obwohl, dann sind beide wohl nicht mehr bei mir in Betrieb.

Die P128 muss nun für meine Spiele herhalten.

Mfg


----------



## mojoxy (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hui, da habt ihr mir ja wieder mal reichlich zum kommentieren gegeben 



axxo schrieb:


> Na dann weißt du aber sogar mehr als die OCZ Leute selbst.
> Ich kenne die OCZ Toolbox und selbst die OCZ Leute sagen es wäre nicht möglich,deswegen gibt es ja von OCZ extra dieses Isolinux mit dem man die SSD flashen kann.Kann natürlich auch sein das die sich irren.
> Das man mit der OCZ Toolbox mit einem Klick das Laufwerk, von dem Windows gestartet wurde,flashen kann, würde diese Iso ja dann vollkommen überflüssig machen.


Naja ne Solid oder Agility hatte ich nie, aber bei meiner V2 und V3 habe ich das immer so gemacht. Unter AHCI erkennt das Tool das SSD noch nicht einmal. Erst wenn der Controller mit IDE bootet fluppt das!
Und ja das macht - zumindest in meinen Augen - dieses blöde ISO überflüssig. Ihr immer mit euren optischen Medien. So langsam sollte doch bekannt sein, dass ich so etwas nicht mehr besitze und erst recht nicht mehr verwende 



axxo schrieb:


> Bootet Windows überhaupt wenn man den Controller einfach so auf IDE setzt obwohl unter AHCI installiert wurde(umgekehrt geht das ohne eine Änderung an der Registry nämlich nicht...)


Klar geht das, warum auch nicht... Solange du Windows mit aktiven AHCI installiert hast, kannst du switchen so oft du möchtest. Andersherum geht das nicht ohne weiteres, weil Windows den AHCI-Treiber nicht mitinstalliert, wenn der Controller bei der Installation auf IDE läuft.



axxo schrieb:


> edit: Vielleicht reden wir aber auch aneinander vorbei: natürlich kann man unter Windows mit einem Klick ein OCZ Laufwerk flashen,nur eben nicht, wenn es das momentane Startlaufwerk ist.


Nönö ich verstehe mich schon sehr gut  Ob aktives Systemlaufwerk oder nicht ist dem Tool recht egal, solange IDE aktiv ist. Man konnte damit (angeblich - habe es selbst nie getestet!) sogar eine Zeit lang das aktive Systemlaufwerk unter Windows Secure Erasen. Schon krass, gab angeblich nen BSOD und dann war das Ding beim nächsten Boot leer 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich auch einen Unterschied von meiner alten Corsair Force auf die Crucial m4bemerkt. Zwar jetzt keine Welten aber dennoch spürbar.





Sarge_70 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, hab den Unterschied auch gemerkt.


Und ich kann euch den Unterschied sogar erklären: Nennt sich frischen Windows 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö stimmt nicht, hab auf der Corsair Force win7 neu gemacht und dann auf der Crucial m4 und man merkt es wirklich. Hätte ich selber nie gedacht aber dennoch ist es eine Tatsache!
Wie gesagt der Unterschied ist nicht groß aber dennoch wahrnehmbar!


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

BOA GEIL alles 7.9 nur durch benutzen der M4


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich komm nur auf 7.8 weil sie bei mir nur an dem SATAII Port hängt. Wer hätte gedacht das dein CPU mit 5GHz das langsamste in deinem PC ist, @Nyuki!


----------



## mojoxy (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Njo ist bei mir ja das gleiche


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich komm nur auf 7.8 weil sie bei mir nur an dem SATAII Port hängt. Wer hätte gedacht das dein CPU mit 5GHz das langsamste in deinem PC ist, @Nyuki!



Aber echt mal...Ich habe deutliche unterschiede zum AMD nun wirklich bemerkt.Beim Popligen League of Legends.Wenn im Late Game alles aufeinander trifft und die Fetzen fliegen geht der AMD von 60 auf 52 fps.Man merkt es auch da das alles abrupt langsamer wird.Auch nur bei 8 Fps.Der Intel schläft dabei noch mit 50% Auslastung konstant 60 fps.

Ja...wer hätte es gedacht.Bin fertig Image schon gemacht nun werden Spiele Installiert wie auch Diverses.

Bei league of Legends muss ich immer wenn ich das erste mal installiere,im Spiel schnell auf Einführung gehen um danach die geladene Map mit meinm Spezial editor bearbeiten WIE ICH WILL .Das laden der Map nach einem erase von der Vertex hat immer 11 sec gedauert.Sobal ich den Screen sehe wo der Ladebalken zu sehen ist.In 3 schritten jedes mal.Es ist immer gleich gewesen.Auch beim AMD x4 955,genau das gleiche.

Mit der M4 sehe ich den Screen 2 sec. ,danach wie ein Block der in den Ladebalken reingehammert wird und sofort startet das Spiel. 4 sec insgesammt.Was ein unterschied.

Beim I7 920 ist mir schon aufgefallen das,daß MercedesStudiodimatex Programm so schnell öffnet.Da war die Vertex auch 3x langsamer.
Im Boot mit Ramdisk kann ich genau 8 sec gutmachen bis er das netzwerk findet.

So muss testen ob lags kommen.Spielen Spielen spielen.

gute nacht.


----------



## OctoCore (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja ne Solid oder Agility hatte ich nie, aber bei meiner V2 und V3 habe ich das immer so gemacht. Unter AHCI erkennt das Tool das SSD noch nicht einmal. Erst wenn der Controller mit IDE bootet fluppt das!
> Und ja das macht - zumindest in meinen Augen - dieses blöde ISO überflüssig. Ihr immer mit euren optischen Medien. So langsam sollte doch bekannt sein, dass ich so etwas nicht mehr besitze und erst recht nicht mehr verwende


 
Bist du sicher, dass du da nicht was verwechselst? 
Reden wir hier von der V3 unter Windows?
Klar erkennt das Tool unter AHCI die V3 - problemfrei. Unter IDE natürlich auch.
Und der Flash geht natürlich auch super unter AHCI.
Unter IDE soll er ja nicht klappen - ist auch was dran - Er startet - es wird angezeigt, das Bytes verschoben werden. Aber laaaaaahm. Ende vom Lied - V3 nicht geflasht.


----------



## axxo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du da nicht was verwechselst?
> Reden wir hier von der V3 unter Windows?
> Klar erkennt das Tool unter AHCI die V3 - problemfrei. Unter IDE natürlich auch.
> Und der Flash geht natürlich auch super unter AHCI.
> Unter IDE soll er ja nicht klappen - ist auch was dran - Er startet - es wird angezeigt, das Bytes verschoben werden. Aber laaaaaahm. Ende vom Lied - V3 nicht geflasht.


 
I second that. Es wird generell davon abgeraten die OCZ bzw. Sandforce Drives unter IDE zu flashen, allein schon weil die Laufwerke direkt nach dem Flashen einen kompletten Sata Power Cycle durchlaufen müssen(sollten) um gescheit zu funktionieren. 

Desweiteren fände ich es immernoch komisch das wenn das ginge die extra dieses Isolinux anbieten und supporten (und sich beim Support einen abbrechen....) da viele User damit nicht zurecht kommen(das Ding verweigert z.B. den Dienst mit Dial-Up Internetverbindungen), warum raten die OCZ Leute dann nicht dazu, unter IDE zu flashen?


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bei meiner vertex 2 funktionierte das flashen nur unter ahci.
im ide modus hat er zwar das update runtergeladen, anschließend gabs aber einen windowsfreeze wo nur der resettaster half.
das hab ich drei mal probiert und dann dank google gabs den tipp mit ahci, auf einen anderen rechner gewechselt und funktionierte auf das erste mal.


----------



## mojoxy (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich den Intel RST Treiber verwende und nicht dem MS AHCI. Aber ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass unter AHCI das OCZ Tool keine SSDs erkennt. Zumindest nicht bei mir. Musste immer erst IDE einschalten und dann konnte ich unter Windows flashen.

Vielleicht wurde das ja mittlerweile geändert. Ich habe meine V3 ja nun schon länger nicht mehr und die V2 langweilt sich im Laptop


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

da habt ihr wieder ganze arbeit geleistet die letzten Tage 

2 ssd in einem PC?! DAnn aber bitte gleich richtig, so wie dieser User hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...laufzeit-hall-fame-thread-14.html#post3425533

btw, 28 TB Write auf der SSD und rennt immer noch ist doch genial oder?! hab grad mal 2TB pro jahr...macht also haltbarkeit 10 jahre plus. wenn ich überleg was sich die leute anfangs und auch heute noch nen kopf machen die teile würden nicht lange halten


----------



## juergen28 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed
In 3-4 Jahren haben die meisten User ihre SSD gegen neue Modelle ausgetauscht und aus diesem Grund muss man sich wegen der Haltbarkeit eh keinen Kopp machen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Deswegen benutze ich auch schon lange nicht mehr diese kleinen Kniffe um den Schreibaufwand auf der SSD zu vermindern, ich behandle sie ganz einfach wie jeder andere HDD und das wars!
Muss aber auch zugeben das ich mir am Anfang einen Riesen Kopf gemacht habe aber mit mehr Erfahrung wird man lockerer!


----------



## juergen28 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Deswegen benutze ich auch schon lange nicht mehr diese kleinen Kniffe um den Schreibaufwand auf der SSD zu vermindern, ich behandle sie ganz einfach wie jeder andere HDD und das wars!
> Muss aber auch zugeben das ich mir am Anfang einen Riesen Kopf gemacht habe aber mit mehr Erfahrung wird man lockerer!


 
Meine C300 hab ich auch nicht mehr in Watte eingepackt.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner neu gekauften Samsung 470 SSD (128 GB )
Das Ding angeschlossen , Windows gestartet , Gerät wird erkannt und ist auch im Geräte Manager mit drin .
Das Laufwerk wird allerdings nicht im Windows Explorer angezeigt so das ich nicht drauf zugreifen kann .


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wir haben ja eigenltich schon von anfang an richtig zugelangt^^ gleich 10 mal am tag benchen auch wenn man damit jedes mal über 10 gb schreibt XD aber hauptsache die ganzen unnötigen SSD tweaks gemacht  naja wurde halt wie immer viel wind um nichts gemacht. ist wie mit den beamer Lampen. die halten ja bloß xyz stunden blablabla und trotzdem halte sie einige jahre durch und werden idr vor ihrem tot durch ein neues gerät ersetzt


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner neu gekauften Samsung 470 SSD (128 GB )
> Das Ding angeschlossen , Windows gestartet , Gerät wird erkannt und ist auch im Geräte Manager mit drin .
> Das Laufwerk wird allerdings nicht im Windows Explorer angezeigt so das ich nicht drauf zugreifen kann .


 

evtl musst du sie noch formatieren oder einen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben


----------



## UTDARKCTF (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



roheed schrieb:


> evtl musst du sie noch formatieren oder einen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben


 Kann mir gerade noch jemand sagen wie das geht !?


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

geh auf start -> ausführen und tipp "festplattenpartition" ein.


----------



## axxo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner neu gekauften Samsung 470 SSD (128 GB )
> Das Ding angeschlossen , Windows gestartet , Gerät wird erkannt und ist auch im Geräte Manager mit drin .
> Das Laufwerk wird allerdings nicht im Windows Explorer angezeigt so das ich nicht drauf zugreifen kann .



Systemsteuerung ----> Verwaltung ----> Computerverwaltung -----> Datenträgerverwaltung, da musst du die initialisieren vermute ich jetzt einfach mal. Formatieren macht das dann von selbst.


----------



## axxo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich den Intel RST Treiber verwende und nicht dem MS AHCI. Aber ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass unter AHCI das OCZ Tool keine SSDs erkennt. Zumindest nicht bei mir. Musste immer erst IDE einschalten und dann konnte ich unter Windows flashen.
> 
> Vielleicht wurde das ja mittlerweile geändert. Ich habe meine V3 ja nun schon länger nicht mehr und die V2 langweilt sich im Laptop



Also bei mir erkennt die OCZ Toolbox unter AHCI das Vertex3 Laufwerk und sogar auch damals mein Corsair Laufwerk (weil Baugleich), nur flashen ging eben nicht, da kam dann ein Warnfenster vonwegen das die OCZ Toolbox das Startlaufwerk nicht flashen kann.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich danke euch , hat alles geklappt !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



axxo schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung ----> Verwaltung ----> Computerverwaltung -----> Datenträgerverwaltung, da musst du die initialisieren vermute ich jetzt einfach mal. Formatieren macht das dann von selbst.


 
Jap musste ich mit meiner neuen Crucial m4 auch machen und dann würde sie auch im Explorer erkannt!


----------



## mojoxy (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jap musste ich mit meiner neuen Crucial m4 auch machen und dann würde sie auch im Explorer erkannt!


 Ja wie mit jeder neuen Festplatte halt auch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ja wie mit jeder neuen Festplatte halt auch



Öhm die meisten sind eigentlich vor formatiert!


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

glaub aber auch das man sie immer noch "initialisieren" muss...


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bei meinen letzten sieben festplatten (3x samsung, 2x wd, ocz und intel) war keine einzige vorformatiert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Abductee schrieb:


> bei meinen letzten sieben festplatten (3x samsung, 2x wd, ocz und intel) war keine einzige
> vorformatiert.



Echt jetzt, öhm gut dann ist das so!


----------



## Tyler (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sagt mal, hat irgendjemand von euch diesen Tipp hier bezüglich TEMP bei SSDs umgesetzt?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347423#teor

Also wenn WinRAR oder sonst wer eine 20GiB Datei entpacken will, würde auch kein Ramdisk mehr reichen. Meine 8GiB zumindest nicht...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wann bitte schön entpackt man eine 20GB Datei und für was???


----------



## Tyler (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist doch egal, was es ist und wo es herkommt und wozu das jemand macht 
Sind die Bedenken beim Umsetzen dieses Tips und anschließendem Entpacken gerechtfertig?

PS: Auch mal gerne 32GiB :p


----------



## axxo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wann bitte schön entpackt man eine 20GB Datei und für was???


 
BD Untouched Container oder so, aber sowas in der Größe sollte man sowieso direkt entpacken und nicht in ein Temp durch Doppelklicken, wenn doch wirds natürlich knapp wenn der Tempordner wo ist mit nur 8Gb Restplatz, dann kommt eben dann diese Lauferk x: ist voll Meldung


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich würde den umweg über den temp ordner ausmachen (meine Lösung) oder Winrar auf eine HDD bzw. mittlerweile bei vielen auf eine andere SSD  umleiten. 

Hab mir grad ein video reingezogen, wo selbst mir "vernuftsmensch" die kinlade runtergefallen ist 

LittleDevil PC case Maxishine Video - YouTube

2 x CPU
6 x RAM
2 x PSU
3 x GTX580
3 x SSD (soweit ich noch weiß)
@ 1 Case mit Wakü

zu geil, echtmal


----------



## axxo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

750€ oder Pfund was auch immer für das Case ist schon heftig, da lob ich mir mein Elysium, da passt zwar nicht ganz so viel rein (aber auch ein SR-2 und bis zu 3x360er Radis) aber das kostet auch nur 1/6


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mein Antec1200 ist ja auch net schlecht aber es geht doch immer größer und gewaltiger!


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

750 hat das case gekostet?! Alter schwede ... hab ich gar nicht gehört...aber da der ganze PC eh vermutlich in richtung 10 000 € geht kommt es auf die paar kröten auch nicht mehr an. Ich verfolge den typ schon länger und glaubts mir, er schaft es komischer weise immer sich noch zu topen  auch wenn man denkt jetzt geht aber wirklich nicht noch mehr. das geilste fand ich den aufkleber...."Vorsicht Glas" hmm ob das die Australier verstanden haben beim verladen? 

nochmal so ein fall von...darfs ein bischen mehr sein?! :lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47kdk8xiuSM&NR=1

24TB Rack.... für daheim?! XD


----------



## Tyler (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich würde den umweg über den temp ordner ausmachen (meine Lösung) oder Winrar auf eine HDD bzw. mittlerweile bei vielen auf eine andere SSD  umleiten.


 
Die Archive liegen schon immer auf der zweiten SSD. Entpacken von SSD2 nach SSD2 läuft über TEMP SSD1 
Wäre nur mit Ramdisk cool gewesen, dann hätte ich die ständigen Schreibzugriffe nicht auf SSD1.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei den momentan niedrigen RAM Preisen wäre echt zu überlegen sich nicht 16GB ein zu bauen. Man bekommt ja schon 8GB DDR3 1333 Ram für ca. 50€, ich hab für meine 4GB GSkill ECO Ram 1.35V noch das dreifache bezahlt!


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und warum machst du den temp ordner nicht einfach aus? oder geht das nicht? (war aber der meinung das man die option in winrar hat)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich glaub wenn er das macht dann könnte ihm bei sehr großen Dateien der Hauptspeicher aus gehen, weil dann legt er die Dateien dort ab?? Kann auch sein das win7 das ganze dann in die Auslagerungsdatei packt wobei wir dann wieder bei dem selben Problem wären.


----------



## Tyler (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bei den momentan niedrigen RAM Preisen wäre  echt zu überlegen sich nicht 16GB ein zu bauen. Man bekommt ja schon 8GB  DDR3 1333 Ram für ca. 50€, ich hab für meine 4GB GSkill ECO Ram 1.35V  noch das dreifache bezahlt!


 Ach, du auch? 




roheed schrieb:


> Und warum machst du den temp ordner nicht einfach  aus? oder geht das nicht? (war aber der meinung das man die option in  winrar hat)


 Nee, geht nicht...



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ich glaub wenn er das macht dann könnte ihm bei sehr großen Dateien der Hauptspeicher aus gehen, weil dann legt er die Dateien dort ab?? Kann auch sein das win7 das ganze dann in die Auslagerungsdatei packt wobei wir dann wieder bei dem selben Problem wären.


 Wie gesagt, geht nicht. Und bei der Auslagerungsdatei.. Tja, genau so sieht's aus! Die pagefile.sys kann man auch nicht verschieben. Ich glaube, entpacken von SSD2 nach SSD2 läuft über TEMP SSD1 ist schon cool, oder nich? 
Der Weg über Ramdisk wäre trotzdem...


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

du kannst doch aber den zielpfad der auslagerungsdatei festlegen.


----------



## Tyler (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> du kannst doch aber den zielpfad der auslagerungsdatei festlegen.


 Ach ja, ich war gerade noch bei Hybridem Standby... 
Aber auch dann weiß man nicht, ob Windoof oder WinRAR die Daten in die Auslagerung packt, wenn TEMP-Ziel zu klein ist. Und auf dem Datenträger wäre man dann auch wieder...


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn das temp ziel zu klein ist, wird gar nicht entpackt würde ich fast behaupten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Klar kannst du die Auslagerungsdatei verschieben, hab ich so gemacht und auf die HDD gelegt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wenn das temp ziel zu klein ist, wird gar nicht entpackt würde ich fast behaupten.


 7zip entpackt solange bis der Temp voll ist und bricht erst dann ab. Denke das ist bei anderen Programmen nicht anders.


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> 7zip entpackt solange bis der Temp voll ist und bricht erst dann ab. Denke das ist bei anderen Programmen nicht anders.


 
das meinte ich damit. die schreiben so lange bis temp respektive das laufwerk voll ist.
macht besonders viel spaß bei altne langsamen festplatten wo dann bei 99% die arschbacken zusammengekniffen werden


----------



## Tyler (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Klar kannst du die Auslagerungsdatei verschieben, hab ich so gemacht und auf die HDD gelegt!


 Hab mich doch schon entschuldigt... 

Also bei 8GiB kannst du die auch komplett weglassen. Hast du schon jemals ein Prog gehabt, das ein Problem hatte, wenn keine Auslagerungsdatei vorhanden war? Ich bis jetzt noch nich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Vaykir, schaffst du diesmal die 6000 Posts???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Tyler schrieb:


> Hab mich doch schon entschuldigt...
> 
> Also bei 8GiB kannst du die auch komplett weglassen. Hast du schon jemals ein Prog gehabt, das ein Problem hatte, wenn keine Auslagerungsdatei vorhanden war? Ich bis jetzt noch nich.


 
Jop Samsung Kies zum Beispiel, geht nicht ohne Auslagerungsdatei!


----------



## mojoxy (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Vaykir, schaffst du diesmal die 6000 Posts???


 Ne meiner!


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hab 3k, 4k und 5k schon, jetzt darf mal nen anderer.


----------



## mojoxy (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ich hab 3k, 4k und 5k schon, jetzt darf mal nen anderer.


 Danke nun kann ich in Ruhe schlafen


----------



## Tyler (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jop Samsung Kies zum Beispiel, geht nicht ohne Auslagerungsdatei!


 Wie sieht so eine Meldung/Feedback des Progs dann aus?


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Danke nun kann ich in Ruhe schlafen


 
ich hätte ihn aber auch genommen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Win7 meldet das es zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher gibt und schlägt vor ein oder mehre Programm zu beenden!


----------



## axxo (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Yay eben neue Grafikkarte verbaut nun hat meine CPU den schlechtesten Wert im Leistungsindex mit 7,8 . Was braucht man da eigentlich noch für 7,9 ?


----------



## Vaykir (14. September 2011)

5,5 ghz XD


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So nach großem hin und her bei meiner SSD-Wahl für meinen Lappi ist es nun gestern Abend doch noch eine kleine Vertex Plus zum kleinen Preis geworden.
Jetzt dürft ihr anfangen zu meckern! 

Hat denn eigentlich jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte zu dem Ding?
Ich möchte damit natürlich keine Benchrekorde knacken, aber wie schauts mit der Zuverlässigkeit bei diesem Controller aus?
Ich konnte nur recht wenig darüber finden...
Ist die eigentlich so einfach zu handhaben wie die Vertex 2, nur halt mit beschnittener Leistung?


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Puh keine Ahnung, das war vor meiner (SSD-)Zeit 
Ich würde sagen, finde es heraus ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die größte Frage ist unterstützt das Teil schon Trim? Aber sonst ist gegen die SSD nix zu sagen super P/L Verhältnis und für einen Lappi allemal ausreichend!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wo erkenne ich am besten nochmal, ob Trim unterstützt wird und aktiv ist? Reicht SSDlife oder fällt euch noch was anderes ein?
Jutti, ich wollte das Teil dann am Montag abholen und dann werd ich mal ein paar Infos dazu hier posten... falls es wen interessiert.


----------



## Vaykir (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

irgend nen beknackten dos befehl im cmd eingeben.
aber trim wurde eh überschätzt.
mal davon abgesehen, dass es eh nen SF controller ist der auf haltbarkeit aus ist, dürfte es relativ egal sein ob trim aktiv ist oder nicht.
siehe beweise von roheed und hardy.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Werd mich heut Abend mal ans Firmwareupdate meiner m4 wagen ...
laut dem "hulk "  solls ja schnell gemacht sein ohne grossem Risiko 

Hat jemand nen Tip für ne Freeware mit der man ne ISO brenn kann?
(... ehrlich, hab echt keine Ahnung davon, hab in den letzten fünf Jahren vielleicht zwei CDs bespielt ...)


----------



## Vaykir (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, du nutzt einfach die integrierte brennfunktion von win7? ^^


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oder du machst es wie die Profis und verwendest nen USB-Stick


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> irgend nen beknackten dos befehl im cmd eingeben.
> aber trim wurde eh überschätzt.
> mal davon abgesehen, dass es eh nen SF controller ist der auf haltbarkeit aus ist, dürfte es relativ egal sein ob trim aktiv ist oder nicht.
> siehe beweise von roheed und hardy.


 
Ne die ersten Vertex hatten noch keinen SF Controller sondern den indilinx Arowana Controller und der müsste nach meinen Nachforschungen Trim unterstützen. Ist schon geil die 60GB Version bekommst schon für ca. 50€, echt genial!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Oder du machst es wie die Profis und verwendest nen USB-Stick



Hat blos noch keiner hin bekommen bei Crucial mit dem Stick zu flashen!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ist schon geil die 60GB Version bekommst schon für ca. 50€, echt genial!


Ja-ja-ja-ja-ja genau!  
Jo also genau so ein Controller hat die Vertex Plus... hmm na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die sich "anfühlen" wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Schneller als dein HDD auf jedenfalls und ca. 190MB/s lesen und ca. 90MB/s schreiben ist doch mehr als genug für ein Notebook. Wirst auf jedenfall deine Freude dran haben, glaub mir. 
Bin aber schon auf die ersten AS SSD Benchmarks gespannt hab noch keine gesehen! Wäre auch ne Alternative für @roheed und sein leistungsschwaches Netbook aber der zickt noch rum und will net?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach ehe ich es vergesse dieser Screenshot ist für @Tyler ohne übertaktung CPU auf 2800MHz aber ich hab die 64GB Version von der m4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hat blos noch keiner hin bekommen bei Crucial mit dem Stick zu flashen!


Doch ich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bist jetzt aber der einzige! Mach doch mal einen Guid also ne Schritt für Schritt Anleitung!


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab ich doch schon, aber ihr dachtet ja ich verarsche euch, dass es so kompliziert sei 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Aaaah das alte ich bin ein "Crucial-Kunde und möchte Updaten, habe aber keine optischen Medien mehr"-Problem. Kenne ich, Lösung ist nicht ganz einfach, aber möglich und effektiv. Um das CD-ISO-Image auf einem USB-Stick lauffähig zu machen, braucht es leider etwas mehr als Copy&Paste. Ich verwende dazu ein Tool, dass eigentlich ein bootfähiges Linux auf dem USB-Stick erstellen soll. Funktioniert aber auch mit den Curcial-CD-Image
> 
> Und so gehts:
> 
> ...


 
So und nun bitte ich um


----------



## Gohrbi (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mojoxy  es geht, es geht. Ohne DVD mannnnomann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kanns ja nicht testen hab ja mein Update der m4 schon gemacht aber ich wills dir mal glauben!
@roheed die Anleitung von @mojoxy könntest du in dein Start Post auf nehmen, hätte es verdient!


edit: 9.990 Post noch 10 Posts bis zu 10k!


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> mojoxy  es geht, es geht. Ohne DVD mannnnomann.


Hast du es auch wirklich ausprobiert oder sagst du das nun einfach so? Und ja ich weiß, dass es geht, sonst würde ich es euch doch nicht ständig unter die Nase reiben 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @roheed die Anleitung von @mojoxy könntest du in dein Start Post auf nehmen, hätte es verdient!


Ich glaube das wurde schon einmal vorgeschlagen, wurde damals aber nur belächelt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Echt wurde ist, das ging dann aber irgendwie unter! Naja das Problem ist auch das man es wenn überhaupt nur einmal braucht und die meisten haben ja noch einen Rohling irgendwo rumfliegen aber ganz nett ist das schon mit dem USB Stick!


----------



## Gohrbi (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hast du es auch wirklich ausprobiert oder sagst du das nun einfach so? Und ja ich weiß, dass es geht, sonst würde ich es euch doch nicht ständig unter die Nase reiben
> 
> Ich glaube das wurde schon einmal vorgeschlagen, wurde damals aber nur belächelt



NEIN großes Ehrenwort, ich habe es durchgespielt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Erstmal Dank an "hulkhardy1" mit dem Update trotz OS drauf 
Dann nachmal nen Dank an "mojoxy" für die gute Anleitung mit dem USBstick, klappte 1A 

Vorher/Nachher im Anhang


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh kein Problem das Leistungsplus für umsonst nimmt man doch gerne mit!

Ok @mojoxy, es geht also mit dem USB Stick hab auch nix anderes von dir gedacht!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oh kein Problem das Leistungsplus für umsonst nimmt man doch gerne mit!



Naklar 
Aber wirklich, so ein plus durch die Firmware, hätt ich nicht erwartet ... das hat richtig Zweck!
Aber mehr als 7,9 geht ja leider (noch) nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach das merkst du auch nur in Benchmarks oder beim kopieren von sehr großen Dateien aber umsonst ist eben umsonst!

edit: Jaaaaaaaaaaa 10 000 mal gespamt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> edit: Jaaaaaaaaaaa 10 000 mal gespamt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Aha .... na denn schau mal in die Rumpelkammer


----------



## axxo (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mushkin Calisto Deluxe 240GB (leider nur Sata2 aber kann ja vielleicht der ein oder andere gebrauchen) für 1.04€/Gb:

Callisto Deluxe2 2,5" SSD 240 GB


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja geiles Ding!
Fürs Net-/Notebook oder PS3 wärs doch super!

Oder neben ner schnellen 120er für Games, oder als unhörbare Platte im HTPC usw ...
Für die würden mir ne Menge Zwecke einfallen ....


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die PS3 profitiert aber nur von der niedrigeren Lautstärke und Temp, sonst nichts.


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bist du dir da so sicher? Ich habe ne Menge Games aus dem Store, die dann komplett ohne Medium laufen. Dürften doch sicher etwas schneller laden, als von ner lahmen HDD


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab mich auch nur informiert, als ich mir ne neue Platte geholt habe, da ich auch wissen wollte, ob 7200rpm mehr bringen, aber nicht mal das nützt wirklich was.


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja das PS3 OS wird natürlich nicht schneller... Aber die Ladezeiten sollten sich schon verkürzen. Würde mich schwer wundern, falls das nicht so wäre. Das man allerdings wohl kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 5k und 7k HDD erkennen kann, leuchtet mir schon eher ein


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn die PS3 die Daten aber nicht schnell genug verarbeiten kann, wird die SSD auch nichts ändern, aber du kannst gerne mal testen und die Zeit stoppen, interessieren würde es mich ja schon.


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das wäre wirklich die einzige Ausrede dir mir nun auch noch eingefallen wäre, aber das bezweifle ich mal ganz stark. Riecht stark nach einem Selbstversuch


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö, meine 240GB G.Skill wird im PC entjungfert.


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich meinte auch eher mich mit dem Selbstversuch...

Und sei ja schön vorsichtig, wir wollen doch keinen Unfall


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Als ich noch Motorstorm auf der PS3 gezockt habe, haben mich die Ladezeiten schon mächtig ange  !
Dazu hab ich ne 40GB-Version und ich will nich wissen wie lahm das Teil ist ... könnt mir aber irgendwas um die 50-60MB/s vorstellen.
Da ne WD ScorpioBlack 2,5" rein sollte sowas doch um einiges beschleunigen?!
Mit ner SSD wärs natürlich nen Traum ... obwohl ich gelesen habe, das trotz aufwendiger Installation nen Grossteil der Daten noch von der BlueRay gelesen werden und da der Flaschenhals liegt ...

Edit,
Aber wenn selbst Netbooks von SSDs profitieren, sollt es doch bei ner PS3 auch spürbar sein.


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Deswegen sprach ich ja auch von Full-HDD-Games. Bei Motorstorm (eins) gab es glaube ich noch nicht einmal eine optionale Installation oder? (btw: Wir kommen vom Thema ab...)


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen sprach ich ja auch von Full-HDD-Games. Bei Motorstorm (eins) gab es glaube ich noch nicht einmal eine optionale Installation oder? (btw: Wir kommen vom Thema ab...)



Ne ich glaube nicht, aber bei GTA IV und das ruckelt dolle! Nachladeruckler ?


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Puh da bin ich überfragt, aber GTA IV war glaube ich schon echt am Limit der PS3 Leistung, die Weitsicht hat die Kiste wohl einfach überfordert. Naja ich denke wir sollten das Thema PS3 mal wieder zu den Akten legen und ich leg mich ins Bett


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja genug PS3!

Hier nochmal meine "m4" mit neuer FW unter Crystal Diskmark ...


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genug PS3!
> 
> Hier nochmal meine "m4" mit neuer FW unter Crystal Diskmark ...



Ja hab auch ne M4, aber mit SATA II Kotz !


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

Ach den Unterschied merkst du doch eh nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Stimmt meine m4 hängt auch am SATAII und läuft absolut geschmeidig! Die hohe Bandbreite von SATAIII brauchst ja eh nur bei Seq. Read und die nützen echt nur ganz selten.


----------



## mojoxy (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe ja einen SATA 6Gb/s und auch das passende SSD, aber ich habe noch nie diese sequentiellen Transferraten nutzen können. Wann denn auch? Meine HDDs machen bei ~120MB/s einfach schlapp. Und wann kopiert man schon Daten innerhalb einem Laufwerk? Wohl eher verschieben, aber das geht ja auch auf klassischen HDDs in zwei Sekunden


----------



## axxo (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ein Interessanter News Link für meine SSD-Freunde :

Kurze Ladezeiten: Mit SSDs zu besseren Spielen - Golem.de

Thema:
*Kurze Ladezeiten: Mit SSDs zu besseren Spielen*

ich finds recht interessant.


----------



## Nyuki (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bin froh das ich meine HDD's losgeworden bin,ohne Verlust zu machen.Der wichtigste Grund der mich dazu entgültig gebracht hat die HDD's abzugeben waren die ständigen swapps der HDD.Bei der Green WD da die sehr leise war,war es sogar höfbar.Dann ist mir aufgefallen das wenn die swappt und z.b ein Bench läuft, waren genau dann Lags zu sehen.Ich habe alles drangesetzt das zu verhindern.Auf FEH Stellen im Bios LPM ist eh aus"heisst bei Asrok Aggressive Link"
Das beste Defrag bleibt Ultimate Defrag.Fragmente auf die äusserste Scheibe verlegt ect....hoffnungslos.sie muss auscachen und swappt dabei und jedes mal ein ruckler.Beim Bench von unreal passiert das beim 2 Loop mitten drin und dann in unregelmäßigen abständen.In Spielen genau das gleiche.Vieleicht lag es an der HDD oder WAYNE.Bin echt froh das ich die los bin^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo hab aber dennoch noch eine Samsung F3 500GB drinn für den ganzen Müll wie Downloads zum Beispiel. Wie aber schon gesagt seinen PC nur mit SSD's zu betreiben ist schon mächtig cool würd ich mal sagen!


----------



## axxo (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kommt halt immer drauf an wie man den Rechner so nutzt. Ich habe oftmals mehr als 100-200GB Downloadvolumen am Tag (vor allem an Wochenenden) und solche Datenmengen möchte ich meinen SSDs nicht zumuten (mal abgesehen davon das ich dann auch ständig wieder löschen und haushalten müsste mit dem Speicherplatz).

Wenn man allerdings nicht mit solchen Datenmengen hantiert empfiehlt sich das wirklich, hab nun auch beide 128er SSDs in meinem Hauptrechner verbaut.


----------



## mojoxy (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ich habe oftmals mehr als 100-200GB Downloadvolumen am Tag (vor allem an Wochenenden) und solche Datenmengen möchte ich meinen SSDs nicht zumuten (mal abgesehen davon das ich dann auch ständig wieder löschen und haushalten müsste mit dem Speicherplatz).


Für so etwas baut man sich einen Downloadserver


----------



## Nyuki (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

genau^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also viele nutzen extra einen anderen Rechner als Dowload Server als gerade der Gaming PC der eine Unmenge an Strom frisst. Ob es jetzt ein Laptop ist oder was älteres hauptsache stromsparend!


----------



## axxo (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab auch einen Downloadserver (Acer H340 mit Intel Atom) für so Scherze wie Torrents und meine regular Downloads. Aber die landen dann eben auf dem Rechner wo ich die verarbeite und wenn ich einen Download sowieso gleich direkt brauche spar ich mir eben den Umweg über den Server und ziehe direkt auf meinen Hauptrechner.

Ontopic: Intels 710SSD schafft 1,5Petabyte WA: Solid State Drives: Intels SSD 710 übersteht 1,5 Petabyte - Golem.de


----------



## Nyuki (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab ein Lappy mit 1 tb dafür wie auch eine Stick 128 gb für private Zwecke.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ein 128GB Stick??? Alter Schwede die Dinger sind ja täurer als ne SSD! Ja meine kleine Samurei mein Schwert ist nur 16GB groß, hehe!


----------



## mojoxy (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Aber die landen dann eben auf dem Rechner wo ich die verarbeite und wenn ich einen Download sowieso gleich direkt brauche spar ich mir eben den Umweg über den Server und ziehe direkt auf meinen Hauptrechner.


Wer sagt denn, dass die Daten jemals meinen Rechner erreichen? Schon mal was von Streaming gehört


----------



## axxo (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Natürlich hab ich schon was von Streaming gehört aber so ein niedrigstrom Rechner stößt eben schnell sehr an seine Grenzen (da laufen ein paar Webservices sowie mein Http und FTP Server drauf beruflich bedingt) und deswegen kann ich den schmalspurigen Sata2-Controller im Server eben nicht zum Streamen von BD-Filmen nutzen ohne damit zu gefährden das die anderen Anwendungen gleichzeitig in die Knie gehen.  

Streaming wäre eine schöne Sache wenn es denn immer so klappen würde wie man sich das gedacht hat.

Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn: ich finde es macht Sinn im Hauptrechner noch ein Datengrab zu haben für alles mögliche, was nicht unbedingt auf einer SSD landen braucht und wo man eben direkten Zugriff drauf haben mag. Wenn man das Windows so konfiguriert das diese Festplatte sich dann auch noch bei Inaktivität abschaltet kostet das nichtmal Zusatzstrom.


----------



## mojoxy (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hm mein Mini-Server packt das recht problemlos und da ist auch keine High-End-Hardware drin, sondern alles auf möglichst große Stromeffizienz getrimmt. Naja ist ja auch egal. Ich freue mich, dass meine Netzwerkarchitektur funktioniert


----------



## axxo (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Freut mich für dein Netzwerk, aber wenn man damit nebenbei (oder besser gesagt Hauptberuflich) noch sein täglich Brot damit verdienen muss sind die Prioritäten eben anders gesteckt .

Es ist eben so,kein Atom packt wirklich eine größere Menge an anspruchsvollem Multitask, dafür sind die letztendlich eben aber auch gar nicht gemacht.


----------



## mojoxy (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wer hat denn was von Atom gesagt? Die halte ich übrigens für den größten Mist den Intel seit langem verzapft hat! Bei mir rödelt ein AMD Athlon II Neo N36L. Leistung reicht genau aus für meine Ansprüche (FTP, Webserver, JDownloader, Torrent, Streaming). Man sollte halt immer so einkaufen, dass die Ansprüche erfüllt, aber nicht übererfüllt werden 

In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht


----------



## axxo (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe was von Atom gesagt und spätestens dann hättest du mich gar nicht mehr nach Streaming (zumindest von BD Untouched) fragen brauchen 

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@axxo&@mojoxy, ihr zwei hört euch an wie ein altes verliebtes Ehepaar, heheh!

Es ist für mich immer wieder eine Lust eure kleinen Streitereien mit zu verfolgen!


----------



## mojoxy (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja so werden die Diskussionen nie langweilig! Schön zu hören, dass wir dich gut unterhalten


----------



## mojoxy (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Intel SSD 520 Series: Erste Details vom IDF

Nicht wirklich spannend, wird wohl nur Produktpflege sein. Vielleicht dafür diesmal ohne Bugs?


----------



## Vaykir (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so gerade wieder erfolgreich die crucial m4 im reallife empfohlen.
ich weis gar net, wie viele leute, die ssd jetzt schon nutzen, nur weil ich das gesagt habe


----------



## axxo (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> so gerade wieder erfolgreich die crucial m4 im reallife empfohlen.
> ich weis gar net, wie viele leute, die ssd jetzt schon nutzen, nur weil ich das gesagt habe


 
Vielleicht sollten wir Crucial mal auf diesen Thread und das Unterforum hinweisen, wenn die sehen wie militant wir hier die M4 empfehlen sind bestimmt paar Gratis-Laufwerke drin


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Könnte sich lohnen weil jetzt gehts Richtung Weihnachten was meint ihr wie viele sich ne SSD wünschen jetzt wo die Preise langsam human werden.


----------



## mojoxy (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wobei die m4 gerade wieder etwas anzieht im Preis...


----------



## thom_cat (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir Crucial mal auf diesen Thread und das Unterforum hinweisen, wenn die sehen wie militant wir hier die M4 empfehlen sind bestimmt paar Gratis-Laufwerke drin


 
das ist aber nicht nur hier so


----------



## axxo (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mich würden echt mal gerne die Verkaufszahlen so generell interessieren, denke die Vertex3 und Force3 dürften trotz allem vorne liegen.


----------



## thom_cat (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, das könnte gut sein.

habe vor ein paar wochen mit dem edv menschen telefoniert, der uns versorgt im büro und der wollte mir die ssd für ein notebook auch schmackhaft machen.
war dann neugierig und wollte wissen was er denn da empfehlen würde und er meinte dann, dass er mit ein paar admins auch darüber gesprochen hätte und die hatten sich dann auf die ocz vertex2 in dem fall geeinigt.
meine begeisterung war riesig


----------



## axxo (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hat der das mit der Vertex2 auch irgendwie begründet ?


----------



## Vaykir (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> ja, das könnte gut sein.
> 
> habe vor ein paar wochen mit dem edv menschen telefoniert, der uns versorgt im büro und der wollte mir die ssd für ein notebook auch schmackhaft machen.
> war dann neugierig und wollte wissen was er denn da empfehlen würde und er meinte dann, dass er mit ein paar admins auch darüber gesprochen hätte und die hatten sich dann auf die ocz vertex2 in dem fall geeinigt.
> meine begeisterung war riesig


 
weil du wusstest, dass die crucial viel toller ist, oder warum?


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

schaut euch mal diesen beitrag an und gebt mir bitte feedback 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread-50.html#post3437635

(Hier oder direkt im Thread)


----------



## mojoxy (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja finde die Idee nicht schlecht. Allerdings wäre aktuell die TOP5 für'n Arsch


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo richtig^^ aber es gab ja mal zeiten wo es nicht so ein monopol gab eines Herstellers gab XD

ich weiß ja auch nicht aber ich schau höchstens nach zwei sachen...welche ist prinzipiell die Schnellste SSD  (laut punkte) -->top5 und wo liege ich mit meiner im vergleich zu anderen --> Hersteller Liste. eine liste mit 100 einträgen, so wie es momentan ist, juckt doch eh keinen oder?! weiß net ob es nur mir da so geht.


----------



## mojoxy (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Doch doch hast schon recht. Dann mach dich mal an die Arbeit


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo ich warte noch auf ein zwei antworten aber Prinzipiell wird kein weg dran vorbeiführen die Liste nach Hersteller aufzusplitten.

gerade weil mittlerweile so nen haufen einträge zusammengekommen sind. aber alles fängt halt mal klein an XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich WILL ne Nummerierung wenn du nicht weißt wies geht frage *D!str(+)yer der weiß wie es geht!
*


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lol hab mir grad den quellcode von ihm angeschaut! Er hats mit 99,99999999999999% von Hand gemacht (oder externem Prog aka Excel zb)  werd ihn aber mal fragen, so verrückt kann doch kein Mensch sein 

was bringen dir den plätze?! macht das ding doch nie und nimmer übersichtlicher. ob platz 44 oder 56 ist doch jacke wie hose


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Menschen kämpfen um jeden Platz und wenns von 55 auf Platz 54 ist glaub mir, das rockt!


----------



## KaitoKid (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na ihr, wird ja immer besser hier^^
Apropos: Crucial m4 SSD 512GB für 1,132/GB, da könnt man schwach werden
Nur noch ne andere Graka, nen 2600K, ein Corsair H100....

Es lebe die Technik!

...musste einfach mal wieder sein...


----------



## Nyuki (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Auf jeden DÖNER


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Menschen kämpfen um jeden Platz und wenns von 55 auf Platz 54 ist glaub mir, das rockt!



wie gesagt, find raus wie man es macht und ich tu dir den gefallen 

Ich helf dir sogar ...


```
[Table]1 | 2 | 3
4 | 5 | 6[/table]


[List=1]
[*]Position
[*]Position
[*]Position
[/List]
```
sieht dann wie folgt aus...die kunst ist es nur, das jetzt mit einander zu verschmelzen^^also ich habs net hinbekommen



1 | 2 | 3
4 | 5 | 6
Position
Position
Position


----------



## Nyuki (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bin ich nun total bekloppt?

Ich sehe keine Bilder auf dem Review.Ihr?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-im-pcghx-check-geforce-gtx-570-its-best.html


----------



## axxo (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also bei mir sind da jede menge Bilder. Browsercache leeren  oder vielleicht Adblocker aktiv bei dem Bilderhoster oder so?


----------



## axxo (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Es wird vermutet das Intel bald Sandforce Controller verbauen möchte: http://www.fudzilla.com/memory/item/24102-intel-ssds-to-get-sandforce

Kann ich komplett gar nicht nachvollziehen, zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Im Moment ist da nix mit Ansehen.. der Server produziert einen SQL-Fehler.

Warum nicht nachvollziehen? Weil sie selbst Controller bauen oder wegen der SF-Probleme oder wegen beidem?


----------



## thom_cat (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Hat der das mit der Vertex2 auch irgendwie begründet ?



naja, die haben sich da wohl auch sehr von den papierwerten beeindrucken lassen.
konnte nicht so ganz raushören, ob die das auch auf eigene erfahrungen bezogen haben, aber hatte den eindruck nein.




Vaykir schrieb:


> weil du wusstest, dass die crucial viel toller ist, oder warum?



nein, weil zu dem zeitpunkt vermehrt vertex2 abgeraucht sind und weil ocz angefangen hatte, einfach ohne meldung schlechteren speicher zu verbauen.


----------



## Nyuki (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind da jede menge Bilder. Browsercache leeren  oder vielleicht Adblocker aktiv bei dem Bilderhoster oder so?



Ob mit dem I.Explorer oder Mozilla.Komisch...Als wenn ich was ausgestellt habe oder mir ein Plugin fehlt....Hab ich noch nie vorher gehabt.

Edit.Vom Arbeitspc wie auch Laptop kann ich auch nicht einsehen... oO Also von 3 Pcs oO?


----------



## mojoxy (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Hab grad auch mal den AS Bench über meine m4  128GB laufen lassen, aber ich glaub da stimmt irgendwas nicht! Hab nur  323 Punkte!? Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


Wahrscheinlich einfach kein AHCI aktiviert. Zum aktivieren, siehe Startpost.


----------



## Devil Dante (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo,

ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem anderen Thread, da es hier besser rein passt! Meine m4 bringt irgendwie zu wenig Leistung:



Devil Dante schrieb:


> so nochmal durchlaufen lassen, jetz warens zwar 337 was aber auch nicht den Unterschied macht!
> - 2600K @ 4,5Ghz
> - 8GB Corsair Vengeance
> - AsRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
> ...


----------



## roheed (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

es passt nicht nur besser hier rein sondern es gehört auch nur hier rein  geantwortet hab ich dir drüben schon. weitere fragen hier rein, endgültiger Score dann in den andern thread hochladen. thx


----------



## mojoxy (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tja wie schon vermutet kein AHCI aktiviert.


----------



## roheed (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja der Klassiker


----------



## Kev95 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin,
ich will mir am Dienstag eine SSD kaufen.

Im Auge habe ich zur Zeit die Crucial M4 128GB, von der hört man nur gutes.
Jetzt wüsste ich gerne ob eine so schnelle SSD bei mir überhaupt Sinn macht.

Ich hab zwar SATA-6Gb/s, aber nur über einen externen Kontroller...

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## roheed (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ein externer Controller ist zwar nicht das gelbe vom ei, aber das sollte dich nicht davon abhalten dir die M4 zu kaufen! Ich würde sie evtl. sogar an einen Sata2 port hängen. bringt dir für den alltag mehr speed.


----------



## Kev95 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ein externer Controller ist zwar nicht das gelbe vom ei,


 Das hab ich auch schon gehört, aber ist halt ein P55 Board.


----------



## roheed (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hab noch nen ex38 board^^dürfte doch älter sein oder?! Und auch damit geht die ssd ab wie lutzi^^ 
Also mach dir keinen kopf, kauf dir die m4 und dann können wir immer noch diskutieren ob du sie an sata 2 oder sata 3 betreiben solltest. S3 macht aber in den wenigsten fällen sinn wenn es nicht im Controller integriert ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gehört, aber ist halt ein P55 Board.


 
Jo hab auch ein P55 Board mit dem üblen Marvell 6GB Controller und lass meine m4 über den Intel SATAII Controller laufen! Geht super und großartig gebremst wird die SSD auch nicht, nur ein wenig!


----------



## Kev95 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo hab auch ein P55 Board mit dem üblen Marvell 6GB Controller und lass meine m4 über den Intel SATAII Controller laufen! Geht super und großartig gebremst wird die SSD auch nicht, nur ein wenig!


Gut, dann wird das Teil an einen SATA-II Port gehängt.


----------



## axxo (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zieht euch mal das hier rein: Ich habe auf der SSDReview.com Seite eine Guide für SSD-Raid0 gefunden.(RAID0 & the SSD - Simple To Build and Lightning Fast - The SSD Review) 


Da wird als Beispielgerät die Crucial C300 genommen mit der Aussage die Crucial SSDs wären wegen der aggressiven GC besonders gut geeignet für Raid0: 


> TRIM IN RAID AND CRUCIAL REALSSDs
> Before we start, we need to give ample warning that *TRIM does not work in RAID*.   The most recent release of Intels RST package is 9.6.0.1014. Crucial  C300 SSDs are ideal for RAID, more so than the competition, because they  have very aggressive garbage collection, or ITGC, which works in a  similar fashion to TRIM and ensures that the SSD remains at top  performance levels.


Hat sich da zur M4 hin was geändert, weil es besteht ja die Aussage,das man die M4 möglichst gar nicht in ein Raid bauen sollte wegen dem fehlenden TRIM?


----------



## OctoCore (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo hab auch ein P55 Board mit dem üblen Marvell 6GB Controller und lass meine m4 über den Intel SATAII Controller laufen! Geht super und großartig gebremst wird die SSD auch nicht, nur ein wenig!


 
So übel ist der Marvell gar nicht - der leidet nur unter der üblen Anbindung. Auf dem Board über eine PCIe-Lane angebunden, die nur 250 MB/s bringt. Wenn man mal großzügig annimmt, dass die Bandbreite zu 100% genutzt wird, bleibt im alleroptimistischsten Fall 250 MB/s x 0,8 = 200 MB/S. Das bremst schon ein RAID0 aus billigen HDDs deutlich aus.

Bei aktuellen Boards ist das etwas besser - da bleibt es dann bei <= 400 MB/s. Das kann eine SSD schon ein wenig ausbremsen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Öhm also irgendwas stimmt mit deiner Rechnung nicht, den ich komm mit meinem Marvell schon auf ca. 400MB/s beim Seq. Read:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev95 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Öhm also irgendwas stimmt mit deiner Rechnung nicht, den ich komm mit meinem Marvell schon auf ca. 400MB/s beim Seq. Read:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Welches Board und welcher Chip sind das genau?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

GA-P55A-UD3 mit dem P55 Chipsatz und dem Marvell 6GB(SATAIII) Chipsatz! Aber muss sagen das ich die m4 am Intel SATAII Chipsatz dran hab weil der einfach besser ist und man die höheren Seq. Read überhaupt nicht merkt!


----------



## OctoCore (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dann waren die Jungs bei GBT schlau genug, direkt zwei Lanes von den 8 Lanes, die es außer denen für die Grafikkarte gibt, zu spendieren, oder du hast einen Turbomodus im BIOS für SATA 6Gb, den manche GB-Boards anbieten. 
An der Rechnung selbst ist nichts falsch bei den genannten Voraussetzungen. 

Edit:
Nach den Specs hat das Board den Turbo-Modus - Wow! 
Nette Idee mit Haken: Beim Turbomodus verbinden Umschaltchips den Controller mit den "echten" PCIe-2.0-Lanes der CPU. Die Grafikkarte läuft dann zwar nur noch im x8-Modus, aber der Controller bekommt dann eine echte PCIe-2.0-Lane mit 500 MB/s. Dann kommt der Wert ja gut hin. K.A. was die Platte ungebremst machen würde.... aber  das sieht nach der 400 MB/s-Grenze und ein wenig Overhead aus. Das passt also schon.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Alle Intel 5* Chipsätze die den Marvell 6GB Chip haben, haben diesen Turbomodus ist aber für den Fisch! Den es kostet ca. 5% Grafikleistung und beschleunigt die SSD im Alltag 0.0%!


----------



## Tyler (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sooooo, hab das Wochenende damit verbracht die zwei neuen m4 128GB und Win7 neu einzurichten.
Aber warum ist mein 4K Lesen 40% langsamer, als bei allen anderen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chipsatz Treiber sind aktuell und die Platten hängen an SATAII Port 0 und 1.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ganz einfach du hast deine CPU nicht übertaktet! Der 4k Werte reagiert sehr stark darauf.


----------



## mojoxy (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dazu kommt die "alte" FW. Wird zwar nicht viel sein, aber doch ein bisschen was


----------



## thom_cat (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lass für den bench einfach mal prime nebenbei laufen 
und die firmware kannst du auch mal aktualisieren.


----------



## roheed (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jop Vier sachen kann man verbessern....

- Sata 3 MB (ok nicht so einfach  )
- Neue FW dauf (bringt aber @Sata2 nicht so den vorsprung)
- Und ganz wichtig, die CPU etwas auslasten während dem benchen (ist nämlich im idle Modus)
- evtl. noch die CPU OC wenn du scharf auf nen höheren Score bist


----------



## mojoxy (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey habt ihr noch ne Ahnung wie man bei einer V2 erkennen kann, ob es sich um eine 25nm oder 34nm Variante handelt? Benchmark ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wäre der Wert für eine M4 in Ordnung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die V2 mit den 25nm hat 115GB die mit 34nm die 120GB.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wäre der Wert für eine M4 in Ordnung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo passt alles, wenn du noch die Intel Chipsatz Treiber installierst hast du noch ein paar MB/s mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich versuch gerade von Version 002 auf 009 zu aktualisieren, aber dieses Win7 USB-Tool meldet mir die ganze Zeit, das es sich dabei um eine ungültige ISO handelt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne du musst die ISO auf CD brennen geht einfacher. @mojoxy hat zwar auch einen Anleitung gepost wie es mit USB geht aber das ist halt komplizierter.


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann man auch mit dem Windows Mediaplayer eine bootfähige CD erstellen? Hab kein Brennprogramm drauf.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du brauchst kein Brennprgramm du gehst einfach auf die ISO Datei machst einen rechtsklick und brennst die Datei. Win7 kann das!


----------



## thom_cat (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hey habt ihr noch ne Ahnung wie man bei einer V2 erkennen kann, ob es sich um eine 25nm oder 34nm Variante handelt? Benchmark ausgeschlossen...



an der verfügbaren speichermenge kannst du das z.b. erkennen.





hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du brauchst kein Brennprgramm du gehst einfach auf die ISO Datei machst einen rechtsklick und brennst die Datei. Win7 kann das!


 
so sieht es aus, win7 ist da echt zu gebrachen


----------



## Vaykir (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mit der 009 FW wirste knappe 800 haben, oder sogar mehr.


----------



## mojoxy (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann man auch mit dem Windows Mediaplayer eine bootfähige CD erstellen?


Danke für diesen herrlichen Lacher am Abend. Sorry will dich hier wirklich nicht blos stellen, aber das war wirklich so ein "made my day"-Kommentar.

Ja, wie die anderen beiden schon geschrieben haben. Entweder CD verbrennen oder den komplizierten, aber "einzig wahren" Weg über den bootfähigen USB-Stick nehmen. Auf dein Herz du hören musst, Junger Padawan 

@hulkhardy1: Da hätt ich echt mal selbst drauf kommen können... Naja viel los, da vertrödelt man manchmal paar Sachen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das mit dem USB-Stick war gar nicht so kompliziert, dank der guten Anleitung.
Selbst ich als Ungeübter habs auf Anhieb hinbekommen 
Und das obwohl mir bei dem Wort "Iso" als erstes nen Sportgetränk einfällt


----------



## sepei (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So hab heute meine M4(128GB) für mein Sata2 Notebook erhalten.
Aber ich denke bei 0009 eine Score von 478 nichtmal bei Sata 2 gerade berauschend. Was mir aufgefallen ist das ich einen Wert von 359424K - OK in AS SSD habe. (hab den Wert nie bei m4 as SSD screens gesehen)
Treiber nehm ich den Intel Rapid Storage .. (iaStor) evt liegt es auch an der Win8 Developer Edition?
Edit:
Hier mal ein Screen von der gleichen SSD mit den gleichen Laptop nur halt mit der alten Firmware Version und halt win 7 denke ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Schön langsam denke ich mir das die Werte doch in Ordnung sind und ich mir einfach von einem Notebook nicht soviel erwarten darf oder liege ich da falsch? Trotzdem kommt mir der Wert 359424K komisch vor (hab jetzt auch 492 ereicht)


----------



## Tyler (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> jop Vier sachen kann man verbessern....
> 
> - Sata 3 MB (ok nicht so einfach  )
> - Neue FW dauf (bringt aber @Sata2 nicht so den vorsprung)
> ...


 
Sata 3 MB ??? Was'n das? 
Also upgrade auf 6G ist nicht einfach, richtig! Werd ich auch in absehbarer Zukunft nicht machen, nur wegen den zwei SSDs.
Die neue FW bringt laut vielen vielen vielen Foren @ SATA 3G eher einen Rücksprung. Deswegen lasse ich's
Dann werd ich die mal auslasten!  Danke für den Tipp!
OC bei i7 860 @ GA-H57M war bei mir nicht gerade stabil. Bzw. bootete gar nicht erst.


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Tyler schrieb:


> Sata 3 MB ??? Was'n das?


MB = Mainboard...


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die V2 mit den 25nm hat 115GB die mit 34nm die 120GB.


Geht um die 60GB Variante. Unter Windows werdne 55,7 angezeigt. Ist das nun die 25nm Variante?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hast Glück ist die alte mit 34nm Chips, die mit 25nm Chips hat nur ca. 51GB. (nach Formatierung)


----------



## axxo (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hast Glück ist die alte mit 34nm Chips, die mit 25nm Chips hat nur ca. 51GB. (nach Formatierung)



Die mit zuwenig GB nach Formatierung bekommt man aber gegen Vertex3 umgetauscht , muss man sich nur direkt bei OCZ melden.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> passt aber nicht vom controller... und dann auch noch asynchroner flash...


 
Ich meinte damit *nur *die Namensgebung, sonst nix...dämmert's ? * 510.* 

Mfg


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Die mit zuwenig GB nach Formatierung bekommt man aber gegen Vertex3 umgetauscht , muss man sich nur direkt bei OCZ melden.


Quelle? Das wäre ja der Mega-Fail  Wer kauft denn dann noch die V3 60GB, wenn es doch die V2 60GB für 30€ weniger gibt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Quelle? Das wäre ja der Mega-Fail  Wer kauft denn dann noch die V3 60GB, wenn es doch die V2 60GB für 30€ weniger gibt



Jo das kann nicht die ganze Wahrheit sein, heheh!


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Würde ich glatt machen ^^

Ab heute (nicht) lieferbar  Adata kündigt S510-SSD mit 120 GByte an


----------



## thom_cat (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Sarge_70 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit *nur *die Namensgebung, sonst nix...dämmert's ? * 510.*
> 
> Mfg


 
ah ja, und weiter?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Anspielung auf die Intel 510???? Aber kapieren tu ich den Gag auch net!


----------



## axxo (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Quelle? Das wäre ja der Mega-Fail  Wer kauft denn dann noch die V3 60GB, wenn es doch die V2 60GB für 30€ weniger gibt


 
Was ist denn daran bitte schon wieder so unglaubwürdig. Die 51GB Laufwerke werden ersezt gegen andere Laufwerke(ob gegen V3 weiß ich jetzt nicht)
Geht mir langsam echt gegen den Strich....Und Quelle stand doch dabei, OCZ Forum

Und nicht alle V2 ergeben automatisch 51GB, also liegt da diese 30€ billiger Theorie ganz daneben.

Bitte sehr:
Statement zu 25nm SSDs



> *4. Klarstellung zu betroffenen Laufwerken:
> 
> 120GB: 107GB formatiert -> betroffen und qualifiziert für den Austausch, Kapazität zu gering
> 120GB: 111GB formatiert -> nicht betroffen, Kapazität normal
> ...


*


*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

34nm bei 120GB=112GB
25nm bei 120GB=107GB

34nm bei 60GB=55.9GB
25nm bei 60GB=51GB

Also so war es als sie umgestellt haben! Da hatten alle 25nm SSDs geringere Kapazität!


----------



## axxo (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie gesagt, in dem Thread den ich verlinkt habe steht das ja mit dem Austausch.


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> *3. Kunden, die ihre 64Gbit 25nm SSD gegen eine 32Gbit 25nm SSD  austauschen, werden eine SSD erhalten, die von der Kapazität her der  einer "alten" 34nm SSD entspricht.*


Nix mit V3, das wäre auch einfach zu gut gewesen  Gibt einfach eine V2 mit gleicher Kapazität wie die "alten" 34nm Modelle. Ist aber weiterhin ein 25nm Modell nur mit 32Gbit statt 64Gbit Chips!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@axxo wer richtig liest hat mehr vom leben, hehe!
Sorry aber der musste einfach sein, weil du reißt deine Klappe ja immer so auf!


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Geht mir langsam echt gegen den Strich....Und Quelle  stand doch dabei, OCZ Forum


Was regst du dich denn eigentlich so  auf? Quelle stand eben keine dabei. "bei OCZ melden" verstehe ich nicht  als "bei OCZ im Forum" schauen. Zudem habe ich dann auch keine Lust,  dort das Forum nach einem Beitrag, dessen Titel oder Inhalt mir nicht  bekannt ist, zu durchsuchen. Ende der Durchsage.

Quelle:


axxo schrieb:


> Die mit zuwenig GB nach Formatierung bekommt man  aber gegen Vertex3 umgetauscht , muss man sich nur direkt bei OCZ  melden.


----------



## roheed (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Sorry aber der musste einfach sein, weil du reißt deine Klappe ja *immer *so auf!


tssss tsss...hast du bei der Eheberatung nicht aufgepasst das man nicht "immer" "verallgemeinern" sollte


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey roheed. Es... ääh.. ich.. mein.. er, er natürlich lebt  Lange nicht gelesen! WB zu deinem Thread. Wir haben nix kaputt gemacht, glaube ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Ich war das nicht - Fail Bild


----------



## roheed (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lol mein letzter post ist grad mal 24h her XD also 10 seiten zurück aber nice das du mich schon vermisst hast die letzten 24h  nene ich sehe ihr habt nix kaputt gemacht, aber wieder fein am pisaken^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja schon klar Titten sind einfach interessanter als das Forum hier, gelle @roheed!


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

roheed hat Titten!?  

Okay ich hör auf genug OT meinerseits


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Unser Chef ist doch frisch verliebt!


----------



## roheed (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja schon klar Titten sind einfach interessanter als das Forum hier, gelle @roheed!


 
Da gibts aber nur ein fail...die "titten" hab ich das letzte mal am sonntag gesehen, euch hühnchenbrüstchen sogar gestern und heute verdammt, da läuft doch was schief oder au net


----------



## sepei (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann mir dennoch einer Beantworten was das 359424K bei AS SSD heißt? 


sepei schrieb:


> So hab heute meine M4(128GB) für mein Sata2 Notebook erhalten.
> Aber ich denke bei 0009 eine Score von 478 nichtmal bei Sata 2 gerade berauschend. Was mir aufgefallen ist das ich einen Wert von "359424K - OK" in AS SSD habe. (hab den Wert nie bei m4 as SSD screens gesehen)
> Treiber nehm ich den Intel Rapid Storage .. (iaStor) evt liegt es auch an der Win8 Developer Edition?
> Edit:
> ...


----------



## roheed (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dürfte auch auf der Startseite stehen  Ist der Offset vom MBR bzw. hat was mit den Partitionen zu tun.


----------



## sepei (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der komische wert bringt mir abe keine Nachteile da ich sonst eigentlich immer so ungefähr mit 100000 sehe?
Edit: habs gerade gelesen also denke ich mal solange es sich durch 4 teilen lässt ist alles ok


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



sepei schrieb:


> also denke ich mal solange es sich durch 4 teilen lässt ist alles ok


Nicht ganz. Solange "OK" dahinter steht, ist alles OK


----------



## roheed (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das "OK" kommt doch daher das das PRogramm die zahl einfach durch vier teilt oder nicht?!. gehts auf ist es grün, geht es nicht auf wird es "bad"^^

Welche zahl da steht ist Erstmal egal. hat wie gesagt mit dem Anfang der ersten für den user nutzbaren Partition zu tun. 
Ein 1024 wert deutet darauf hin das man keine Partition hat, also nur den MBR zum Booten. 
ein 100 000 wert kommt daher das windows beim setup selbstständig eine 100 mb Partition anlegt die man aber nicht aktiv nutzten kann. 
ein wert größer 100 000 kann daher kommen, dass man selber formatiert hat, einen eigenen Bootloader betreibt oder eine OEM Partition angelegt ist. 

wenns einer noch genauer erklären kann hab ich dafür selbstverständlich ein offenes Ohr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> das "OK" kommt doch daher das das PRogramm die zahl einfach durch vier teilt oder nicht?!. gehts auf ist es grün, geht es nicht auf wird es "bad"^^
> 
> Welche zahl da steht ist Erstmal egal. hat wie gesagt mit dem Anfang der ersten für den user nutzbaren Partition zu tun.
> Ein 1024 wert deutet darauf hin das man keine Partition hat, also nur den MBR zum Booten.
> ...




Nö ist im Prinzip so wie du es nach meiner Meinung "sehr gut" beschrieben hast.


----------



## sepei (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

zack da haben wirs win 8 lägt standart mässig 300MB Partitation an d.h auch der Wert jetzt verstehe ichs danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Win8? Das ist mir echt zu wieder, habs zwar noch hier rum liegen aber neeeeeee ich bleib bei win7!


----------



## roheed (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



sepei schrieb:


> zack da haben wirs win 8 lägt standart mässig 300MB Partitation an d.h auch der Wert jetzt verstehe ichs danke


 
und das ist das schöne an foren...wir haben was dazugelernt und du sicherlich auch 

Win8?! ich weiß auch nicht. Ich verstehe nicht warum man jetzt krampfhaft diese smartphone spielzeug oberflächen auch auf den desk bringen muss! Desktop ist unteranderem zum arbeiten da nicht nur zum surfen und den ganzen tag diese beknackten apps runterzuladen und zu testen. selbstverständlich hat win8 im hintergrund auch noch das klasische Windows mit seiner oberfläche, aber diese muss man jedes mal!!!!von hand neu aufrufen?! hallo?! noch alles ganz dich da oben bei euch liebe Microsoft Programmierer?! und heut erst gelesen das für die Metro UI und die normal auch noch 2 task ablaufen müssen. OMG, da kriegst echt einen zuviel. glaub die machen sich langsam doch echt in die hosen wegen Google und apple die könnten ihnen noch das gerngeschäft wegschnappen! hatte es erst heut mit unserem admin im geschäft von diesem thema...denken die auch mal daran das es noch sowas wie eine industrie gibt?! Und diese diese ganzen spielereien nicht braucht weil da andere werte zählen?! naja so ein bulls*** hab sogar Vista echt gemocht, das wird evtl. das erste OS von microdoof das ich meiden könnte!


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



sepei schrieb:


> zack da haben wirs win 8 lägt standart mässig 300MB Partitation an d.h auch der Wert jetzt verstehe ichs danke


Sicher das es nicht 350MB sind? Dann würde der Wert 359424K nämlich korrekt aufgelöst werden.

Auch wenn das nun wirklich ziemlich OT ist: Finde Win8 durchaus interessant. Nur nicht als Arbeitsmaschine (zumindest nicht was der bisherige Stand an Aussagen zulässt), aber für Tablets - oder noch besser Convertibles finde ich das richtig gut. Als Spaß-OS bestimmt gut zu gebrauchen. Wenn allerdings unser IT-Administrator auf die Idee kommt, dass bei uns einzuführen, gibt's was auf den Deckel


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So dann mal wieder zu Thema Leute, ich hab ich was süßes für euch. 
Habe heute eine kleine OCZ Vertex Plus abgeholt und natürlich vorhin gleich mal in meinen Lappi (Acer TravelMate, T4500, 2GB) geschraubt.
Jetzt dürft ihr schmunzeln, denn absofort führe ich die AS SSD Benchliste (von unten) an.   
Das SSDLife nicht richtig funktioniert, finde ich allerdings etwas schade...

Ein kleines erstes Fazit von mir: das Arbeitsgefühl ist natürlich traumhaft flott und der Preis von ca. 55 € ist für die gebotene Leistung für NBs oder kleines Geld mehr als in Ordnung. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach außer dem Schreibwert finde ich die gar net mal so schlecht. Wenn man bedenkt das eine HDD da bei lesen/schreiben um die 0.5 MB/s rum geigt ist die Beschleunigung immer noch extrem. Hast ja selber gemerkt das es viel bringt und das für die Kohle!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sagte ich ja: bin sehr zufrieden und mir kommt es vorrangig auf die Leseleistung und natürlich das flotte Arbeitsgefühl an.
Auf dem Lappi habe ich natürlich nur Win7 mit den nötigsten Programmen drauf und die Schreibleistung war und ist mir völlig egal.
Finde das Ergebnis trotzdem süß, nur leider habe ich mittels Google bisher keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten gefunden...


----------



## mojoxy (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tjaja damals wurde noch nicht so viel gebencht. Da hatten alle noch Angst vor den "pösen" Benches 



SESOFRED schrieb:


> So habe gerade mein Raid0 erstellt und das ist mein Ergebnis.
> 
> 908 | SESOFRED |M4  256Gb Raid0 | 2X 256Gb| Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz | X48 ICH9R


Kommt da noch ein SATA 6Gb/s Board in naher Zukunft? Damit würdest du sicher die 1k durchbrechen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Würd aber auch nur im Benchmark was bringen, die Bootzeit wird wahrscheinlich verlängert da der RAID Controller etwas länger braucht aber dafür die zwei SSDs auch nicht schneller laden.


----------



## mojoxy (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist wahr, aber man baut sich ja kein RAID für schnelle Bootzeiten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja: bin sehr zufrieden und mir kommt es vorrangig auf die Leseleistung und natürlich das flotte Arbeitsgefühl an.
> Auf dem Lappi habe ich natürlich nur Win7 mit den nötigsten Programmen drauf und die Schreibleistung war und ist mir völlig egal.
> Finde das Ergebnis trotzdem süß, nur leider habe ich mittels Google bisher keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten gefunden...


 
Ja genau und deswegen denke ich das wäre die perfekte SSD für @roheed und sein Netbook aber der ist zu faul für den Umbau!
Aber mal sehen wenn der Winter kommt und ihn seine bessere Hälfte nicht mehr so viel Zeit klaut, dann hat er vielleicht Lust!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OCZ widmet sich dem SSD Caching das von manchen Mainboards bekannt ist um herkömmliche HDD zu beschleunigen! OCZ setzt dabei aber auf eine Softwarelösung:
OCZ Synapse: SSD mit optimierter Caching-Software - ssd, ocz

Ich persönlich finde es aber immer noch überflüssig da man doch besser alle Programme auf einer SSD installiert die davon profitieren und dafür reicht eigentlich ein 64/60 GB Version aus.


----------



## mojoxy (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja ich verstehe das auch nicht so ganz. Vorallem da diese SSDs ja bestimmt teurer seien werden, als Herkömmliche.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich denke das liegt am Marketing für den "Normalo" klingt das super wenn er liest das seine HDDs beschleunigt werden. Die wenigsten sind ja in einem Forum so wie bei uns und fragen erster vor dem Kauf. Wenn du einen MM oder Saturn Heini danach Frags wird er das Produkt in den höchsten Tönen anpreisen. 
Wir sind hier leider immer noch eine Minderheit, deswegen denke ich das OCZ davon schon einige verkaufen wird besonders jetzt wo Weihnachten langsam vor der Tür steht.


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man soll ja eine SSD nicht komplett voll machen um die Geschwindigkeit zu wahren (was bei HDDs eigentlich auch so ist). Aber gibt es da eine Richtlinie, die man einhalten sollte (zB ~10GB frei lassen)?


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das war bei früheren Generationen wirklich so. Mittlerweile nicht mehr nötig. Klar wenn das SSD komplett voll ist (vor allem als OS-Disk - liegt aber zum Teil auch an Windows selbst), wird es etwas langsamer, aber nicht merklich. Bei den ersten SSDs war das jedoch teils dramatisch. Mit deiner m4 würde ich mir mal keine großen Gedanken machen.


----------



## sepei (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na Toll jetzt nach 2 Tagen ist meine M4 vom leben gegangen 
Weis von euch zufälliger einer ob ich die Ware eigentlich sofort ausgetauscht bekomme da sie ja eigentlich nur 2 Tage alt ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Eigentlich schon wo hast sie denn gekauft? Wird sie im Bios nicht mehr erkannt?


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man hat normalerweise ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht.


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Is ja völlig unabhängig vom Rückgaberecht. Einfach an den Händler wenden, dann gibt's ein neues Laufwerk. Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, wie sich dieser "Defekt" äußert


----------



## Kev95 (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So, ich muss mich jetzt echt mal bei euch gedanken!

Die M4 ist das beste Stück Hardware, das ich mir je gekauft habe.
Nie im Leben, hab ich mir das sooo geil vorgestellt.

Lang lebe die SSD!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh ja, bei mir liegt das AH HA Erlebnis zwar schon ne Weile zurück als ich von einer HDD auf eine SSD umgestiegen bin aber ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern. Wie ich zum Beispiel nur aus Spaß einen neu Start gemacht habe weil es so ab artig schnell ging.
Mein Glückwunsch zur m4 und noch viel Freude damit!


----------



## juergen28 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf Vaykir's Benchergebnisse mit ner M4.

@hulkhardy
Vaykir hat dich Opi genannt, unverschämt sowas...


----------



## Kev95 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie ich zum Beispiel nur aus Spaß einen neu Start gemacht habe weil es so ab artig schnell ging.


 Ach du auch?


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Neustart mit HDD   

Neustart mit SSD   

Ich glaub es gibt kaum einer da draußen der Neustarts nur zum Spaß gemacht hat weils so abartig schnell ging


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



juergen28 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf Vaykir's Benchergebnisse mit ner M4.
> 
> @hulkhardy
> Vaykir hat dich Opi genannt, unverschämt sowas...



Wenn der wüsste das ich Mitglied in einer Rentnergang bin würden im die Knie vor Angst schlottern!


----------



## Vaykir (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn der wüsste das ich Mitglied in einer Rentnergang bin würden im die Knie vor Angst schlottern!


 
und wie heist die?

Die alten Knackies?


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mit der heutigen geburtenraten sind wir jüngere generation eh eine austerbende art, also bitte etwas mehr respekt vor der ... jugend 
Ein Vorteil hat das ganze ja, älter werden wir alle von ganz allein, mußt nicht mal was für tun XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh @roheed hat dein Kleine dir Ausgang gegeben das du mal wieder online bist? Ist ja bekannt das deine Freundin in eurer Beziehung die Hosen an hat, heheh!


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja was willst machen, röcke sind eh viel günstiger als Hosen  ... und zum Glück hat ja jemand die "tage" erfunden das sich die armen Männer wenigsten eine Woche im Monat erholen können 

Achso bevor ich es vergesse...wie lange schon  bist du nochmal single @ hulk ?^^ Sry, wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können :zunge:


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ja was willst machen, röcke sind eh viel günstiger als Hosen  ... und zum Glück hat ja jemand die "tage" erfunden das sich die armen Männer wenigsten eine Woche im Monat erholen können
> 
> Achso bevor ich es vergesse...wie lange schon  bist du nochmal single @ hulk ?^^ Sry, wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können :zunge:



Also meine "Liebe" ist still wenn ich auf den Power Knopf drücke! 

Deine auch?


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Also meine "Liebe" ist still wenn ich auf den Power Knopf drücke!


Echt? dann machst aber irgendwas falsch....meine wird dann erst recht Laut wenn ich bei ihr den Power knopf dürcke  
Aber meine zweite, wahre liebe ist auch weitestgehend still wenn ich sie anmache


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ....meine wird dann erst recht Laut wenn ich bei ihr den Power knopf dürcke



Ach wenns denn nur dabei bliebe!


----------



## Vaykir (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ihr solltet vllt mal die batterien wechseln und die puppe wieder aufblasen


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hilft nicht. 

Kann man jetzt beim SF-1200 Controller Trim weg lassen?


----------



## thom_cat (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das ging eigentlich schon immer ganz gut.


----------



## sepei (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon wo hast sie denn gekauft? Wird sie im Bios nicht mehr erkannt?


 
Wenn die SSD eingebaut ist bleibt das Notebook beim Bios "hängen". Wenn ich die alte Festplatte wieder benutze dann funktioniert alles normal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap dann ist der Controller defekt war bei meiner letzte SSD genauso, im Bios hängen geblieben. Also ab zur RMA mit dem Teil


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> das ging eigentlich schon immer ganz gut.


War das eine Antwort auf meine Frage, oder bezüglich der Batterien?


----------



## roheed (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hilft nicht.
> 
> Kann man jetzt beim SF-1200 Controller Trim weg lassen?



Hatte TRIM ewig (absichtlich) aus und es gab Null Probleme. Wie sich das in 2,3 jahren verhält kann ich nicht sagen aber augenscheinlich macht es nichts aus!


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Passt, in 2-3 Jahren ist eh ein neuer PC geplant, da kümmert mich das nicht mehr.


----------



## thom_cat (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nailgun schrieb:


> War das eine Antwort auf meine Frage, oder bezüglich der Batterien?



schon auf deine frage


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie schaltet man TRIM nochmal aus?

Hulks Rentnergang:





Vaykir schrieb:


> und wie heist die?
> Die alten Knackies?


 
Wie wär's mit: Die knackigen Oldies?


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und wie heist die?
> 
> Die alten Knackies?


 
Fast richtig : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/232-u-40-die-alten-knacker.html


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So melde mich aus meinem "Kurzurlaub" zurück. Wie ich sehe habe ich hier ja nicht viel verpasst 
Ganz untätig war ich aber auch nicht, wie man hier sehen kann. Nun ist die Katze (@thom_cat) aus dem Sack, hehe!


----------



## roheed (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lol sandforce Homepage wurde gehackt  wollt grad was nachschaun aber nix isch


----------



## sepei (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jap dann ist der Controller defekt war bei meiner letzte SSD genauso, im Bios hängen geblieben. Also ab zur RMA mit dem Teil


 
Ja habe ich habe auch schon ne Zusage bekommen das ich sofort ab Lager einen neue bekomme wenn sie eingeht


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Falls es jemanden interessiert: OCZ hat eine Handvoll neue FW herausgebracht. U.a. für die aktuellen Modelle (V3, Agility 3,...), aber auch für die älteren (z.B. V2). Einfach mal rein schaun 

OCZ Technology


----------



## OctoCore (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist schon geschehen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: OCZ hat eine Handvoll neue FW herausgebracht. U.a. für die aktuellen Modelle (V3, Agility 3,...), aber auch für die älteren (z.B. V2). Einfach mal rein schaun
> 
> OCZ Technology


Und worunter fällt nun die Vertex Plus? 
Die brauch wohl kein Update mehr?


----------



## OctoCore (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Und worunter fällt nun die Vertex Plus?
> Die brauch wohl kein Update mehr?


 
Gute Frage - als Nachfolger der Ur-Vertex hängt sie wohl zwischen den Stühlen, hat zwar den gleichen Controller, aber noch ein paar Extras. Da würde ich sicherheitshalber mal direkt bei OCZ nachfragen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Gute Frage - als Nachfolger der Ur-Vertex hängt sie wohl zwischen den Stühlen, hat zwar den gleichen Controller, aber noch ein paar Extras. Da würde ich sicherheitshalber mal direkt bei OCZ nachfragen.


Danke, dachte ich mir auch so.
Naja, die läuft so wunderbar in meinem Lappi, also wird die wohl auch kein Update benötigen. 
Wenn Probleme auftreten sollten, wird OCZ vielleicht von mir hören.


----------



## axxo (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das neue Update auf 2.13, zumindest bei den SF2281 Modellen von OCZ sollte man übrigens nur dann aufspielen, falls es immer noch Probleme mit den Power Cycles/Systemstabilität gibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaub die haben jetzt Angst das es so wird wie das letzte mal, als User erst Probleme bekamen als sie das Update aufgespielt haben, hehe!


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die haben jetzt Angst das es so wird wie das letzte mal, als User erst Probleme bekamen als sie das Update aufgespielt haben, hehe!


Das war doch bei Intel mit dem 8-MB-FAIL!?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nicht nur! War auch so bei der Vertex3.


----------



## OctoCore (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Das neue Update auf 2.13, zumindest bei den SF2281 Modellen von OCZ sollte man übrigens nur dann aufspielen, falls es immer noch Probleme mit den Power Cycles/Systemstabilität gibt.


 
Also nichts wie drauf damit!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist sowieso komisch, nur drauf spielen wenn es Probleme gibt. Das kann doch nur heißen das sie sich ihrer Sache nicht sicher sind, oder?


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gilt das nicht eigentlich immer? Rein nach dem Motto: "Never touch a running system?"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö bei Crucial oder auch Corsair gabs diesen Einschränkung nie, nur die neue FW drauf wenns Probleme gibt. Da wurde grundsätzlich die neue FW drauf gemacht und auch so empfohlen. Das höre ich ehrlich gesagt zu ersten mal das man sie nicht unbedingt drauf machen soll/muss!


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich meinte das eigentlich nicht speziell auf SSDs bezogen, sondern allgemein. Bei einem Flashvorgang kann immer etwas schief gehen.


----------



## Vaykir (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dazu muss man aber schon sehr grobmotorisch vorgehen.
hab ja eben gerade nen flash gemacht: gibt echt fast nix einfacheres.


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Samsung SSD 830 mit 256 und 512 GByte im Test

Mal wieder was neues. Scheint durchaus eine Option zu sein. Mal sehen was die Preise sagen, sobald das Teil mal richtig verfügbar ist.


----------



## Vaykir (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die sieht ja richtig fix aufm papier aus.
preise bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## roheed (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

seq. schreiben halt wie Samsung typisch abnormal gut^^und hier das ganze nochmal mit ausführlichen test 

Samsungs neue SSD 830: Jetzt mit 6 Gb/s am Start : Ist Samsungs 830-Serie die neue Über-SSD?


----------



## Vaykir (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so haben jetzt die m4 in den rechner eingebaut, wo er auch rein sollte.
blöderweise is das ding da erbärmlich langsam. nur 250 punkte im as ssd.
der typ hat nen p5n32-e sli plus und ich glaube somit kein ahci support.
haben auch schon versucht, die ssd in nen raid zu packen, aber selbst da gibts keine verbesserung.

NB ist nen nforce 650i sli... also nicht so was dolles.

hat noch einer ne idee?


----------



## OctoCore (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

NVidia-Treiber oder MS-Treiber? Mit den NV-Treibern sollte eigentlich NCQ möglich sein - hatte ich vor Jahren schon beim NF4-Chipsatz.


----------



## mojoxy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne die nForce 6xx haben glaube ich alle noch keinen AHCI Support


----------



## OctoCore (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Brauchen die auch nicht. Die üblichen Features, für die man heute AHCI braucht, brachten die NV-Treiber auch so mit. Der Nachteil war nur, dass die NV-Treiber nicht als superstabil galten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Öhm mir ist überhaupt kein nForce Chipsatz bekannt der AHCI im Bios unterstützt, denn sie haben es nie licensiert.


----------



## axxo (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist sowieso komisch, nur drauf spielen wenn es Probleme gibt. Das kann doch nur heißen das sie sich ihrer Sache nicht sicher sind, oder?


 
Mit Sicherheit. Das Firmware-Update kommt ja direkt von Sandforce (OCZ kann denen quasi nur sagen, was sie sich für Änderungen wünschen, was dann tatsächlich gemacht wird liegt aber dann bei SF), und es wurde OCZ sogar untersagt bei Version 2.13 alle Änderungen in einem Changelog zu veröffentlichen. Was offensichtlich ist, das einige Power Features einfach komplett abgeschaltet wurden. Auf jeden Fall schon komisch wenn man nicht mal einen Changelog herausgeben darf.

Was noch geändert wurde: Bad Block Management arbeitet nun auch nach Stromverlusten anständig und der Secure Erase trotz falschem Passwort-Bug wurde behoben, der 128°C "bug" besteht noch immer(das war z.B. so ein Wunsch von OCZ dem SF bisher nicht nachgekommen ist)

Ansonsten gilt natürlich immer noch never touch a running System, aber gerade bei Firmwareupdates von SSD-Laufwerken ergeben sich ja oftmals auch Performancesteigerungen von daher lohnt sich das auch bei einem running System.


----------



## mojoxy (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei Intel nichts neus: Intel SSD 520: Release der Consumer-Serie im November? - intel, ssd

Bin (wie immer) vor allem auf den Preis gespannt. Damit steht und fällt zurzeit einfach ein Consumer-SSD.


----------



## butzler (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Tausend Dank,
war davon überzeugt, dass meine C4 im AHCI Modus läuft,  war aber nicht so. Mit der Anleitung im Troubleshooting war es ein Kinderspiel, alles zu richten und jetzt rennt die SSD doppelt so schnell. Traumhaft, vielen Dank .

mad


----------



## mojoxy (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man hilft doch gerne


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh klar, keine Ahnung ob ich geholfen hab!


----------



## thom_cat (29. September 2011)

So, am We startet ich mal das Abenteuer Sandforce  
Bin dann doch zu neugierig.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe heute meine XLR8 Plus nach 8 Wochen aus der RMA zurück.
Freundlicher und kulanter Support bei "extrememory" ...aber die Zeit.
Nun ja, alles am rennen und somit 2 am Start.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> So, am We startet ich mal das Abenteuer Sandforce
> Bin dann doch zu neugierig.


 
Welche denn genau?


----------



## thom_cat (29. September 2011)

Die Extrememory


----------



## Gohrbi (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> Die Extrememory



....auf die ich so lange gewartet habe?


----------



## thom_cat (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hast du? gestern bestellt und heute ging die ware auf die reise.


----------



## tobi1111 (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi Leute

Habe ne Crucial C300 256GB. ( Immoment angeschlossen an nen Intel SATA 2 / port 1 )
Ich wollte wissen ob schon jemand die neue firmware 007 getestet hat ?
Und ob sich was geändert hat ?
Wie ist es eigentlich mit SATA 3 Marvell Controller haben die da mal was verbessert ? ( Motherboard: Asus P6X58D-Premium)
Hab ca. die letzten 250 seiten nicht mehr gelesen, also sorry wenn doppel post


----------



## thom_cat (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

naja, ist immer noch nicht wirklich der knüller, allerdings unterstützen die aktuellen treiber wie es aussieht endlich trim.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> hast du? gestern bestellt und heute ging die ware auf die reise.



ne, die hat nach 1 Jahr das zeitliche gesegnet und die RMA waren 8 Wochen, aber nun ist sie da.


----------



## thom_cat (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dann hast du die plus, oder?
ich bekomme die express


----------



## Gohrbi (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja ist die Plus, die hatte auch schon nach knapp 6 Monaten den Abfall der Gesundheit auf 70%.
Mal sehen, wie lange diese mitmacht.


----------



## thom_cat (29. September 2011)

Na ich hoffe noch eine Weile.


----------



## mojoxy (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ja ist die Plus, die hatte auch schon nach knapp 6 Monaten den Abfall der Gesundheit auf 70%.
> Mal sehen, wie lange diese mitmacht.


Hui da hast du ihr aber einiger abverlangt. So ohne weiteres geht der Wert ja an sich nicht herunter.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Immer vorausgesetzt der Wert stimmt was ich doch bezweifle. Am Anfang hatten wie so was auch mit dem alten SF Controller bis eine bessere FW da Abhilfe geschaffen hatte.


----------



## thom_cat (30. September 2011)

Bei den Werten wäre ich auch vorsichtig. Man weiß nie so recht was da ausgelesen wird.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also erst habe ich die Ratschläge von euch hier angewand, sprich alles unnötige weg.
Prefetch usw. 
Auch den Firmwareupdate gemacht und alles beim update befolgt. Nach 2 Tagen war sie tot.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das spricht jetzt nicht unbedingt für die Beratung hier.


----------



## Invidia (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Also erst habe ich die Ratschläge von euch hier angewand, sprich alles unnötige weg.
> Prefetch usw.
> Auch den Firmwareupdate gemacht und alles beim update befolgt. Nach 2 Tagen war sie tot.


 
Hat aber weniger was mit den Ratschlägen hier zu tun...


----------



## thom_cat (30. September 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Wobei die meisten Optimierungen wenig bis nichts bringen.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Neeeee, die Beratung ist schon top hier. Sonst würde ich hier nicht mehr stöbern.

Die XLR hat sich von Anfang an etwas seltsam verhalten. Nach 3 Mon war sie einmal
total eingebrochen. Fast noch schlechter als ne HDD. Mit Secure Erase glatt gemacht
und das Sys neu drauf. 
Na ja, wie sagt man Ende gut alles gut. Jetzt habe ich auf der M4 das Sys
und auf der XLR die Programme.


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die XLR empfiehlt ja auch hier derzeit niemand, hier wurde schon bestimmt über 50mal die M4 empfohlen und bisher hab ich erst von einer gehört, die kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## thom_cat (30. September 2011)

Meine müsste heute gekommen sein... Mal sehen was mein System dazu sagt


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Destawechen hab ich ja die M4 auch drinne

Die "extrememory" war ohne tiefgründige Beratung gekauft.

Gleich die nächste Frage..... Wo ist eure Auslagerungsdatei?
Keine und alles mit dem Ram machen? oder wie der Name sagt,
auslagern auf ne andere Platte?


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kommt drauf an wieviel Ram man hat. Bei 8 oder 16GB Ram wirst du so gut wie nie in die Verlegenheit kommen, überhaupt eine Auslagerungsdatei zu benötigen, gibt zwar paar Programme die meckern, wenn es keine Auslagerungsdatei gibt, aber das ist eher selten. Ich würde es komplett abschalten oder wenn ne 4GB Swap machen allerhöchstens.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

was habt ihr den gegen die "extrememory" ?! bloß weil sie jetzt einmal vereckt ist taugt sie nichts?!  Vor dem m4 hype war sie auch eine ganz klare kaufempfehlung und dazu stehe ich auch heute noch! Find ich echt schade das man neben dem "gefällt mir" button nicht auch noch den "gefällt mir nicht" button eingeführt hat ...bzw zum glück für manchen post


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab nix gegen die Extreme-Memory, vor allem weil die Sandforce Teile unter Sata2 dann doch wieder eine kleine Ecke schneller sind als die M4. Kommt eben auf das Einsatzgebiet an.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Die XLR empfiehlt ja auch hier *derzeit *niemand


ok muss jetzt auch grad zugeben das ich das wort "Derzeit" nicht gelesen habe ^^ aus der sieht sind wir der gleichen Meinung. Hat aber nichts mit extrememory zu tun sondern viel mehr mit den älteren SF1 Controller.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also werde ich mal ohne Auslagerungsdatei testen.

Der Support von "extrememory" ist super. Man bekommt sehr schnell Hilfe
und auch die kulante Garantie ist super. Durfte beides testen....


----------



## roheed (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hatte die auslagerungsdatei auch ne weile aus (4gb Ram) ...geht ansich recht gut, nervend waren nur die meldungen von windows wo man dann aus dem game geworfen wurde ob man es wollte oder nicht. hab jetzt ne 1000 mb große auf die SSD gelegt das WIndows nicht mehr soviel rummault. 

wenn Windows bei dir nicht rummeckert kannst es auf jeden fall ausmachen. Im geschäft habe ich es mit XP schon jahre lang deaktiviert. Was windows allerdings im hintergrund treibt weiß keiner so recht zu sagen^^glaube fast das aus nicht gleich aus heißt XD


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, werde heute abend beim zocken mal sehen obs durchhält, habe ja 8 GB.


----------



## thom_cat (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn man die auslagerung anlässt, dann auch auf der ssd würde ich mal sagen.
kann ja doch auch was bringen da die geschwindigkeit.

bei extrememory finde ich eben gut, dass die in deutschland sitzen und so der support gut ist.
in "meinem" forum habe ich auch die möglichkeit, direkt einen mitarbeiter anzusprechen.


----------



## Invidia (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hatte mir auch die OCZ Vertex 3 geholt (hab die jetzt 3 Wochen)...schon 1 BSOD und 1 Freeze gehabt. Nicht schön...


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja aber 1 Freeze in 3 Wochen geht doch ok, wenns zu sehr nervt eben auf 2.13 updaten (würde ich aber lassen wenns mit der 2.11 einigermaßen läuft)


----------



## Invidia (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Naja aber 1 Freeze in 3 Wochen geht doch ok, wenns zu sehr nervt eben auf 2.13 updaten (würde ich aber lassen wenns mit der 2.11 einigermaßen läuft)


 

Ja vorerst lass ich es mal ohne Update. Mal schauen wie sie sich verhält in der zukunft.


----------



## thom_cat (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das update ist auch nicht besser... ocz hat das problem definitiv nicht im griff.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich würde von der vertex 3 einfach die finger lassen. überzeugen mich in keinster linie. Ich hatte mit meiner Force in einem jahr noch keine 2 freeze/BSOD. SChnurt und rennt wie sau  war wohl ein Glücksgriff damals


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap die ersten SF SSDs von Corsair sind mit das Pflegeleichte was mir je untergekommen ist, zusammen mit der Crucial m4 hatte ich noch kein einzigen BSOD oder irgendwelche Freez!


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

freeze/BSOD sind das auch die Kennzeichen der M4?? Heute war es ganz verrückt.
3DMark stüzt ab mit eingefrohrenem Bild. Heute in Spielen BSOD (kein Signal) dann geht es wieder weiter.
Stellenweise nur mit neustart  zu beheben. Nichts ragiert mehr...... und nu?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also das wäre total untypisch für die m4! Hast du dein System übertaktet?


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nur das normale "auto" ist mir so schnell genug.

Gerade nochmal geschaut, nein alles "Stock"


----------



## mojoxy (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Gleich die nächste Frage..... Wo ist eure Auslagerungsdatei?


Meine Auslagerungsdatei ist in der RAM-Disk 

Ne nur Spaß. Wenn Auslagerungsdatei, dann auf der SSD. Falls du genug RAM hast, würde ich trotzdem nicht komplett auf eine verzichten, da es sonst unschöne Meldungen geben kann. 400 oder 1024 MB tun keinem weh


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Nur das normale "auto" ist mir so schnell genug.
> 
> Gerade nochmal geschaut, nein alles "Stock"


 
Also wenn die Freez nicht auf dem Desktop kommen sondern nur bei Grafikanwendungen könnte es auch an deiner Grafikkarte liegen oder am Graka Treiber.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bin gerade auf den neuesten Treiber, auch da Probs.
Meine GPU will die 930 GHz nicht mehr mitspielen.
mit 900 GHz läuft es....aber ich glaube es gibt schlimmeres.
Man muß ja nicht benchen, sondern man soll sich an Spielegrafik erfreuen.


Zum Thema, ich habe mal 1024 auf die SSD gepackt. In 20 Jahren gibt es eine neue.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und ich frag dich noch "Hast du übertaktet?"!


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jaaa, ich bezog das auf die CPU... und Ram... Die Gpu lief seit Monaten ohne Probs. Tschudigung fürs Mißverständnis....

Werde mal heute abend die 3DMs testen mit überall "Stock"

*EDIT, *mußte die GPU Spannung etwas anheben, also GPU Prob und die SSDs laufen wie geschmiert.


----------



## Nyuki (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach ich habe wieder voll den langen Text verfasst und gelöscht.

Welche ist der M4 128gb ebenbürtig derzeit?Ich will was neues ausprobieren. Meine Vertex geht nächste Woche weg.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na wenn du mal in @roheeds Thread schaust, da wirds echt langweilig vorne! Interessant ist die Intel 510 und die neue ADATA511, Extrememory XLR8 Express 120GB (kommt demnächst) Patriot Wildfire und es  werden weitere folgen, setzen auf Toshiba Toogle Nand in 32nm! Aber momentan ist die m4 fast nicht zu schlagen.
Aber wie gesagt wenns nicht dringend ist warte mal was da noch so kommt!


----------



## thom_cat (3. Oktober 2011)

Du hast noch die Samsung 830 vergessen 
die wird auch interessant werden.

Die Extremememory läuft seit heute bei mir... Bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## mojoxy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Auja auf die neue Samsung und auch auf die neue Intel freue ich mich schon. Bin mal gespannt was die so an Leistung mitbringen. Wahrscheinlich wird es (wie immer) nicht für die Leistungskrone reichen, aber dafür sind die beiden Hersteller ja auch nicht unbedingt bekannt 

Zurzeit sieht es aber echt mager aus mit Konkurrenz am Markt. Wie hulkhardy1 schon schrieb würde ich entweder eine m4 kaufen, oder auf bessere Zeiten warten (wie man so schön sagt)


----------



## thom_cat (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die m4 ist zur zeit schon der tipp, allerdings lässt man sich da schon ein wenig vom benchmark blenden.
so viel schneller wie es da aussieht ist sie nicht und je nach szenario gibt es da jetzt schon schnellere.


----------



## mojoxy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dass die Benchmarks nicht die Weisheit mir Löffeln sind, das predigen wir doch schon seit... seit... seit Beginn dieses Threads


----------



## thom_cat (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, aber es scheint ja nicht wirklich anzukommen


----------



## mojoxy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Doch bei den "normalos" schon, aber ich glaube "uns" ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## thom_cat (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ne, uns sowieso nicht ^^

habe jetzt drei stück im system


----------



## axxo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab mittlerweile nur noch eine da ich die Vertex3 Max Iops dann doch für unnötigen Luxus empfunden habe, dafür wird aber noch eine M4 120GB dazukommen als Zweitlaufwerk.

Ich fand übrigens das hier halbwegs interessant: http://www.golem.de/1110/86815.html


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang die Frage: was hat das mit PCI 3.0 zu tun? Das Revodrive kann PCI 3.0 ? - oder bleibt es bei 2.0? IMHO kann es nur PCIe 2.0 - Von daher ist der Inhalt des Artikels etwas merkwürdig. Wie betreiben die also das Revo mit 3.0?
Irgendwas ist da faul - oder der Artikel unterschlägt Informationen.


----------



## Nyuki (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

bestimmt kann die Steckkarte 3.0.Das ist die nächste *Gen*eration,in zusammenhang mit dem Chip der das kann (Ivy) in dem Fall.Ich warte auch schon drauf^^


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bis jetzt kann das Revo x2 nur PCIe 2.0 nach OCZs eigenen Produktspezifikationen. Reicht ihm ja auch mit 4 Lanes, um sich auszutoben.  theoretisch reichen auch zwei Lanes - aber so wird es auch nicht in alten PCIe1.x-x4-Slots ausgebremst.
Mal sehen - mehr Info wäre jedenfalls wünschenswert.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

moin,

Ich habe dieses Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P6T Deluxe

Frage1: Da ich leider nur Sata 3 habe, lohnt sich der kauf einer SSD? so wie ich das erlesen habe sind die ''aktuellen'' alle Sata6 und da geht ja richtig der Speed dann flöten?

Frage2: Sollte es doch alles ganz anders sein und der Speed reicht, möchte ich gerne auf die SSD Win7 Installieren. Habe viele Winrar Dateien auf meine System Platte und entpacke sie Praktisch so System HDD > System HDD. Es geht natürlich durch die HDD und weil ich auf die gleiche Platte entpacke speed beim entpacken verloren, und ich hoffe auch wenn ich wieder von system hdd > system hdd entpacke das mir durch die SSD trotz sata 3 doch ein geschwindigkeitsvoteil bietet? oder nicht?

Es empfehlen alle die Crucial m4... Nur lohnt sich das mit Sata3? bzw. Sind alle SSD 2,5''? brauche 3,5''.....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Oktober 2011)

Sata 3 = Sata 6 G 
Edit: okay, ich jatte dich missverstanden... du hast also "nur" Sata 3 G... stellt kein Problem dar und die m4 würde nur ein wenig beim seq. Lesen und Schreiben gedrosselt werden. 

Die gebräuchlichsten sind 2,5" wie auch die m4, es gibt aber auch noch welche im 1,8" (Netbooks) und 3,5" Format.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wieviel ist ein wenig? die 3,5'' sind aber nicht die renner ssd oder? also die, die man am meisten empfiehlt?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wieviel ist ein wenig?


So gering, dass du den Unterschied nicht spüren wirst, lediglich beim benchen. 
Die SSD wird mit ein wenig Glück (Joke!) sowie bis zu deiner nächsten Mainboardgeneration überleben. 



> die 3,5'' sind aber nicht die renner ssd oder? also die, die man am meisten empfiehlt?


Joa genau. Die P/L-Spitzenreiter unter den SSDs sind ausschließlich 2,5"-Modelle.
Meines Wissens nach sind ausschließlich ältere Modelle noch 3,5".... sowas würde auch keiner mehr kaufen.


----------



## roheed (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OCZ hat noch eine zeitlang SSD im Formfaktor 3,5" verkauft...hat aber mit dem speed rein gar nichts zu tun. sie waren vom speed baugleich. 
nichts desto trotz würde ich zu einer 2,5" m4 greifen und die über Adapter verbauen. spätestens wenn du sie verkaufen willst könnte der ungewöhnliche Formfaktor 3,5" bei SSD dir ein strich durch die rechnung machen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und was sagt ihr dazu?



> Sollte es doch alles ganz anders sein und der Speed reicht, möchte ich  gerne auf die SSD Win7 Installieren. Habe viele Winrar Dateien auf meine  System Platte und entpacke sie Praktisch so System HDD > System HDD.  Es geht natürlich durch die HDD und weil ich auf die gleiche Platte  entpacke speed beim entpacken verloren, und ich hoffe auch wenn ich  wieder von system hdd > system hdd entpacke das mir durch die SSD  trotz sata 3 doch ein geschwindigkeitsvoteil bietet? oder nicht?


----------



## roheed (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

was auch immer da jemand sagen will^^

Quelle SSD, Ziel HDD oder noch besser Quelle HDD, Ziel SSD. .... das geht richtig ab. Und schlag dir mal den blödsinn mit, SATA 3g bremst eine SSD merklich aus, aus dem Kopf! In der realität ist es quasi wurscht ob du Sata 3g oder Sata 6g hast.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> OCZ hat noch eine zeitlang SSD im Formfaktor 3,5" verkauft...hat aber mit dem speed rein gar nichts zu tun. sie waren vom speed baugleich.
> nichts desto trotz würde ich zu einer 2,5" m4 greifen und die über Adapter verbauen. spätestens wenn du sie verkaufen willst könnte der ungewöhnliche Formfaktor 3,5" bei SSD dir ein strich durch die rechnung machen.



Jap die Platine ist die selber nur das Gehäuse ist größer! Hab mal so eine Teil aufgeschraubt gesehen da kommt sich die Platine richtig verloren drin vor, hätten auch zwei SSDs drin Platz gehabt.


----------



## roheed (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

echt?! Mein kollege hat die 3,5 " ocz und er meinte das gehäuse sei ausgefüllt gewesen?! Komisch dacht auch das sie einfach die standart platine ins große gehäuse verbaut hätten aber laut ihm war dem wohl nicht so....verwiert mich grad deine aussage....wir reden schon von der Vertex 2?!


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> was auch immer da jemand sagen will^^



nee, der quote war meine frage.

EDIT: also auf die gleiche platte entpacken mit winrar. Man sagt doch flaschenhals, ist das bei der ssd auch?


----------



## mojoxy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das SSD wird in keinem Fall der Flaschenhals sein, so viel ist sicher


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hoffe ich, weil deswegen hole ich mir ne ssd......


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> echt?! Mein kollege hat die 3,5 " ocz und er meinte das gehäuse sei ausgefüllt gewesen?! Komisch dacht auch das sie einfach die standart platine ins große gehäuse verbaut hätten aber laut ihm war dem wohl nicht so....verwiert mich grad deine aussage....wir reden schon von der Vertex 2?!


 
Bin mir meiner Sache eigentlich ziemlich sicher, ich kann mich erinnert wie belustigend das auf mich gewirkt hat, so ne kleine Platie in so einem großen Gehäuse. Das war aber glaub noch letztes Jahr als ich das in einem Test gesehen habe?????


----------



## roheed (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> nee, der quote war meine frage.
> 
> EDIT: also auf die gleiche platte entpacken mit winrar. Man sagt doch flaschenhals, ist das bei der ssd auch?



Mit einer SSD wird das Wort "Flaschenhals" zum Fremdwort... Also selbst wenn du von SSD auf SSD enpackst wirst kaum gebremst. Bei einer HDD auf sich selber ist der Effekt ja schon enorm


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also bei einer ssd auf sich selber findet kaum ein flaschenhals statt?


----------



## roheed (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

richtig, kaum...man kann also immer noch mit mehr als 100 mb/s rechnen wenn die ssd ziel und quelle zugleich ist. mehr schaft man aber mit der kombi hdd/ssd auch nicht groß. erst mit SSD/SSD im doppelpack geht natürlich richtig ab..sprich 200mb/s+ 

Aber glaubs mir, selbst 16gb Archive flutschen nur so durch mit einer ssd.


----------



## neo3 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was denkt ihr: 

Ich suche eine 128GB SSD für mein Notebook und stehe vor der Wahl:

*M4 *oder auf *Samsung 830* warten... Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob sich das Warten für mich lohnt... wahrscheinlich eher nicht, oder? Meine großen VMWare-Images muss ich sowieso via USB 3.0 laden, und bei CAD etc. merkt man das Geschwindigkeitsplus bestimmt auch nicht wirklich... Andererseits stehe ich auf neu(st)e Technik - und die Samsung bietet mal etwas Abwechslung zu M4 und SF 

Ausgeben möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 160€, wenn es sich lohnt würde ich aber auch die 170€ für die Samsung investieren.

Der Test in der aktuellen PCGH war ja (bitte steinigt mich nicht ^^) auch eher ein Witz... da hatte ich mir mehr von erwartet. Die zwei kurzen Sätzchen zu den SSDs hätte man sich dann auch noch sparen können 


*edit*:
Oder gibt es alternativ doch mittlerweile eine SF-22xx, die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann? Auf BSODs habe ich wirklich keine Lust - Stabilität geht eindeutig vor Benchmarking


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So stimmt die Vertex2 3.5 Zoll hat das Gehäuse komplett ausgefüllt. Keine Ahnung obs mal ne spätere Version gab wo sie einfach die V2 Platine von ner 2.5 Zoll genommen habe.
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB 3.5-inch Solid State Drive Review | Unbiased Computer Hardware Reviews - ThinkComputers.org


----------



## roheed (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



neo3 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr:
> 
> Ich suche eine 128GB SSD für mein Notebook und stehe vor der Wahl:
> 
> ...



eigentlich ist alles noch beim alten...mit der m4 macht man definitiv nichts falsch und kann man eigentlich auch bedenkenlos zugreifen. Aber gilt selbst für die alten Sandforce 1XXX generation auch wenn mir da bewusst ist, dass man einfach nicht so gerne geld in "alte" TEchnik stecken möchte. Die Sandforce 22XX zicken mMn immer noch zuviel rum. Ich werde definitiv einen weiten bogen drum rum machen.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> richtig, kaum...man kann also immer noch mit mehr als 100 mb/s rechnen wenn die ssd ziel und quelle zugleich ist. mehr schaft man aber mit der kombi hdd/ssd auch nicht groß. erst mit SSD/SSD im doppelpack geht natürlich richtig ab..sprich 200mb/s+
> 
> Aber glaubs mir, selbst 16gb Archive flutschen nur so durch mit einer ssd.



Jap, geht ab wie Schmitts Katze. 3DM11 von SSD zu SSD mit ca.330 - 400 MB/s. Habe das ganze gelöscht
und wollte die Zeit mal stoppen, da kam beim kopieren nicht mal mehr das Kopierfenster hoch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist schon krass eine 1GB Film Datei geht fast augenblicklich von einer SSD auf die andere. Was auch Hammer ist wenn man aud die eine SSD das Image legt und dann auf die andere SSD installiert......wow!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich wird das schon bald Standard. 
Sparsame, kühle, lautlose und vor allem so schnelle Massenspeicher mit mehreren TB für alles.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> richtig, kaum...man kann also immer noch mit mehr als 100 mb/s rechnen wenn die ssd ziel und quelle zugleich ist.



wenn ziel und quelle die selbe hdd/ssd sind findet gar kein kopiervorgang statt.
das geht selbst bei ner hdd "instant".


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wenn ziel und quelle die selbe hdd/ssd sind findet gar kein kopiervorgang statt.
> das geht selbst bei ner hdd "instant".



Aber auch nur wenn du auf Ausschneiden gehst, wenn du Kopieren wählst dann werden die Daten dubleziert. Beim Ausschneiden wird nur ein Zeiger im Bootsektor verändert der anzeigt wo die Daten zu finden sind.


----------



## roheed (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wenn ziel und quelle die selbe hdd/ssd sind findet gar kein kopiervorgang statt.
> das geht selbst bei ner hdd "instant".



sorry aber diese aussage ist mist  Und spätestens bei archiven passt deine aussage schon drei mal nicht. 

Das einzigste was einfach so geht ist verschieben wenn die quelle und das ziel das gleiche medium ist. Kopieren wird mehr als nur im NTFS/FAT32 rumgemacht

EDIT::: 
ja unser hulky war mal wieder schneller :zunge:


----------



## MR. Wayne (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wir haben ja über entpacken gesprochen ziel/quelle selbe HDD und dieser flashenhals kotzt mich an. Kein bock 40sek - 2min zu warten um 1,5GB zu entpacken es soll ratz fatz gehen nur ich habe angst das ich nur ein geschwindigkeitsvorteil von 20% erziele weil meine ganzen sata + sata karte belegt sind. Kann das passieren das die anderen HDD's die im Idle sind speed (bandbreite) von der evtl zukünftigen SSD klauen und ich dann kein vorteil durch die SSD habe?


----------



## axxo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier ist ein Artikel über RMA Quoten bei Hardware, auch kurz über SSD, leider in französisch, und zum sicheren Übersetzen langts da bei mir leider nicht mehr 

Disques durs & SSD - Les taux de pannes des composants - HardWare.fr


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zum ersten Mal, integrieren wir auch SSDs in diesen Artikel. 

Die Ausfallraten nach Hersteller aufgelistet: 
- Intel 0,59% 
- Corsair 2,17% 
- Crucial 2,25% 
-  Kingston 2,39% 
- OCZ 2,93% 

Intel steht hier mit am besten da. Es werden nur Modelle aufgeführt die öfter als 100 mal verkauft wurden.

Interessant ist auch das OCZ im Vergleich zu Corsair eine 30 Prozentige höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit hat! Was ungefähr mit unseren Erfahrungen deckt, ich hätte auch auf OCZ als Schlusslicht getippt.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Wir haben ja über entpacken gesprochen  ziel/quelle selbe HDD und dieser flashenhals kotzt mich an. Kein bock  40sek - 2min zu warten um 1,5GB zu entpacken es soll ratz fatz gehen nur  ich habe angst das ich nur ein geschwindigkeitsvorteil von 20% erziele  weil meine ganzen sata + sata karte belegt sind. Kann das passieren das  die anderen HDD's die im Idle sind speed (bandbreite) von der evtl  zukünftigen SSD klauen und ich dann kein vorteil durch die SSD  habe?


HÄ was? Sorry das musste mal sein! Bei deinen vorherigen  Beiträgen war mir schon nur teilweise klar, was du wolltest, aber hier  verstehe ich nur noch Bahnhof! Hast du deinen Beitrag eigentlich mal  selbst versucht zu lesen? Ich empfehle das Verwenden von Satzzeichen!  Sollte nicht wayne sein... Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich versteh wirklich nicht, was nun deine Ängste, Probleme oder Fragen sind, bzw. welches davon überhaupt zutrifft!



axxo schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Artikel über RMA Quoten bei Hardware, auch kurz über SSD, leider in französisch, und zum sicheren Übersetzen langts da bei mir leider nicht mehr


Ach für was gibt es denn den tollen Google Translator!? Google Übersetzer
Das ist zwar kein Deutsch was da rauskommt, aber man versteht die Botschaft - im Gegensatz zum Beitrag von Mr. Wayne   Sorry der musste auch sein


----------



## mojoxy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Intel steht hier mit am besten da.


Das wussten wir eigentlich doch schon davor


----------



## MR. Wayne (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sorry aber ich habe in den anderen Posts doch schon alles geschrieben?

Ich habe .rar dateien die ich auf die selbe quelle/ziel hdd entpacke und es dauert mir zu lange 40sek-2min je nach kompression. (1,5GB)

Ich habe Meine Ganzen Sata vom Mainboard belegt + Sata Raid Karte 4x Ports belegt. Ich habe Angst das die Ganzen HDD's trotz das sie nichts tun, der SSD Bandbreite/Geschwindigkeit beim Kopieren/Entpacken
nehmen. Ich habe mal gelesen weil sich die Ganzen HDD's diese SATA Controller teilen, verringert sich die Geschwindigkeit? und das wäre bei SSD übel, sollte eine Teilung der Geschwindigkeit durch die anderen Festplatten bei solch einem Preis vorkommen, und ich habe kein zeit bzw. geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Entpacken.

P.S *roheed     *hat alles wunderbar verstanden, also kann es nicht so schlimm sein.

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/49911-roheed.html 


*


----------



## mojoxy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Ich habe .rar dateien die ich auf die selbe  quelle/ziel hdd entpacke und es dauert mir zu lange 40sek-2min je nach  kompression. (1,5GB)


Wenn du von und auf die HDD entpackst,  erhälst du durch ein SSD genau keinen Leistungsschub, weil das mit dem  SSD doch gar nichts zu tun hat. Wenn du jedoch von und auf das SSD  entpackst natürlich schon.



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Ich habe Meine Ganzen Sata vom Mainboard belegt + Sata Raid Karte 4x Ports belegt. Ich habe Angst das die Ganzen HDD's trotz das sie nichts tun, der SSD Bandbreite/Geschwindigkeit beim Kopieren/Entpacken
> nehmen. Ich habe mal gelesen weil sich die Ganzen HDD's diese SATA Controller teilen, verringert sich die Geschwindigkeit? und das wäre bei SSD übel, sollte eine Teilung der Geschwindigkeit durch die anderen Festplatten bei solch einem Preis vorkommen, und ich habe kein zeit bzw. geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Entpacken.


Naja wenn die HDDs gleichzeitig auch durch irgendetwas beschäftigt sind (z.B. durch Kopiervorgänge), kann es schon sein, dass der SATA-Controller zum Flaschenhals wird. Aber dagegen tun wirst du wohl nicht viel können. Es sei denn du kaufst dir noch weitere Controller als Steckkarten hinzu - wer das Geld hat...


----------



## Lutz81 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe mir heute die Kingston HyperX 240GB bestellt....betreibe ich dann bis zum nächsten Mainboardwechsel zwar nur am Sata 3Gbit/s....aber das wird außer beim benchen, sicher nicht besonders auffallen.


----------



## axxo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das ist zwar kein Deutsch was da rauskommt, aber man versteht die Botschaft - im Gegensatz zum Beitrag von Mr. Wayne   Sorry der musste auch sein



Vielleicht hättest du den Beitrag von Mr.Wayne auch einfach mal in den Google Translator geworfen Deutsch -> Englisch und dann wieder --> Deutsch vielleicht funktioniert das ja 

Zum Thema: ich finde die 0,59% bei Intel wirklich gering, bzw den hohen Abstand zu den anderen Herstellern,würde mal gerne wissen auf welcher Grundlage die Zahlen entstanden sind.


----------



## MR. Wayne (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wenn du jedoch von und auf das SSD  entpackst natürlich schon.



Also meinst du der Flaschenhals der bei HDD's auftritt wenn man von und auf eine HDD entpackt tritt bei der SSD nicht auf, wenn man von und auf eine SSD entpackt? warum?


----------



## roheed (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

man kann sein system wirklich so mit hdd zuknallen das sie sich gegenseitig ausbremsen?! das ja mal kraß...und zumindest mir neu
also ich bin mir relativ sicher das wenn du die ssd an den Intel Sata Ports betreibst nicht gebremmst wirst. selbst von SSD auf SSD.
eine 1,5 gb rar datei sollte dann normal innerhalb 10-20s nur so durchflutschen. vlt. wäre es auch mal eine idee, manche deiner HDD auf ein NAS aus zu sourcen...Speed ist zwar nicht mehr so dolle, aber ich kann mir eh nicht vorstellen wofür man immer den vollen speed von 6hdd und mehr braucht ^^ hab jetzt bald mehr usb platten als interne dinger. brauchen tu ich sie selten daher ist der speed mir dann relativ '(usb 2.0)


----------



## mojoxy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop hab ich nun auch so. Im Rechner nur noch das SSD und eine flüsterleise 500GB 2,5" HDD mit 5400rpm. So ist Ruhe und dennoch genug Platz für Daten. Die ollen 3,5" Platter habe ich in meinen Server verbannt. Dort sind auch all meine Speicherschlucker drauf (also Video, Musik, Bilder, Images, usw.). Dank 1Gbit-Lan ist die Anbindung nicht so viel langsamer als intern, da ich ja eh nur große Daten dort habe und somit eigentlich immer sequentiell lesen und schreiben kann


----------



## MR. Wayne (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> man kann sein system wirklich so mit hdd zuknallen das sie sich gegenseitig ausbremsen?! das ja mal kraß...und zumindest mir neu


 
Naja ich habe es mal gelesen, und mir kommt es wirklich so vor als ob die sich gegenseitig bandbreite wegnehmen trotz idle. Aber ihr habt recht, alle 3,5'' HDD's in ein Server verbannen und nur die SSD drinn behalten.
Nur was kostet son (Nas) Server für 10+ HDD's?


----------



## axxo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habt ihr mal den SSD Bericht in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen? Da sieht man mal wieder , wie anders doch die Eindrücke sein können, die M4 liegt da eher hintem im Feld, hätte ich jetzt nur den Artikel gelesen würde ich mir garantiert keine Crucial M4 kaufen. (Getestet wurde schon mit der 009er Firmware, mit dem Ergebnis: "Noch gute Praxisleistung")


----------



## Pravasi (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Überlege jetzt auch mir eine zu kaufen.
Mein System wird ja regelmässig immer langsamer mit der Zeit,nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem Zustand nach der Neuinstallation.
Würde eine SSD dem entgegenwirken,d.h. sie würde das ausbremsende Material mal so "nebenbei" laden?
Oder darf man erwarten das erst alles abgeht wie der Blitz und nach 2 Monaten wird es wieder genauso lahm,wie ich es von meinem jetzigem System kenne?


----------



## neo3 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal den SSD Bericht in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen? Da sieht man mal wieder , wie anders doch die Eindrücke sein können, die M4 liegt da eher hintem im Feld, hätte ich jetzt nur den Artikel gelesen würde ich mir garantiert keine Crucial M4 kaufen. (Getestet wurde schon mit der 009er Firmware, mit dem Ergebnis: "Noch gute Praxisleistung")



/sign

Was ich in dem Artikel auch lustig finde ist, dass die M4 mit 0,5/3,3 Watt einen Negativ-Eintrag "*(-) Etwas hohe Leistungsaufnahme*" bekommt und die Force GT mit 0,7/3,1 Watt hingegen "*(+) Niedrige Leistungsaufnahme*".  Das soll man mal verstehen... Zumal die SSD sicher nicht immer auf voller Leistung läuft!

Auch die BSOD-Problematik fließt rein gar nicht in die Wertung ein... ich weiß nicht - praxisnah ist das nicht gerade 

Und dass sie der m4 das Datenübertragungsset-Gedöns anrechnen ist ebenso grenzwertig... zumindest für die angegebenen 155€.  "Ausgleichende Ungenauigkeit", oder wie soll man das nennen? 

Da ich mir gerade eine  128GB SSD kaufen möchte, hatte ich wirklich mehr erwartet


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Naja ich habe es mal gelesen, und mir kommt es wirklich so vor als ob die sich gegenseitig bandbreite wegnehmen trotz idle. Aber ihr habt recht, alle 3,5'' HDD's in ein Server verbannen und nur die SSD drinn behalten.
> Nur was kostet son (Nas) Server für 10+ HDD's?



Ich hab mir für ~200€ selbst eins gebaut. Allerdings nur für 5 HDDs. Wobei für 10+ dann auch nur das Gehäuse größer werden würde. Ich habe durchaus wert auf Kompaktheit und Energieeffizienz gelegt. Das Teil läuft ja immerhin 24/7!



axxo schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal den SSD Bericht in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen? Da sieht man mal wieder , wie anders doch die Eindrücke sein können, die M4 liegt da eher hintem im Feld, hätte ich jetzt nur den Artikel gelesen würde ich mir garantiert keine Crucial M4 kaufen. (Getestet wurde schon mit der 009er Firmware, mit dem Ergebnis: "Noch gute Praxisleistung")


 


neo3 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Was ich in dem Artikel auch lustig finde ist, dass die M4 mit 0,5/3,3 Watt einen Negativ-Eintrag "*(-) Etwas hohe Leistungsaufnahme*" bekommt und die Force GT mit 0,7/3,1 Watt hingegen "*(+) Niedrige Leistungsaufnahme*".  Das soll man mal verstehen... Zumal die SSD sicher nicht immer auf voller Leistung läuft!
> 
> ...



Hui, ich habe diesen Artikel zwar nicht gelesen, aber das klingt entweder nach schlampiger Recherche, oder vielleicht hat Sandforce den Test gekau... Ach nein, dass muss schlampige Recherche gewesen sein 




Pravasi schrieb:


> Überlege jetzt auch mir eine zu kaufen.
> Mein System wird ja regelmässig immer langsamer mit der Zeit,nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem Zustand nach der Neuinstallation.
> Würde eine SSD dem entgegenwirken,d.h. sie würde das ausbremsende Material mal so "nebenbei" laden?
> Oder darf man erwarten das erst alles abgeht wie der Blitz und nach 2  Monaten wird es wieder genauso lahm,wie ich es von meinem jetzigem  System kenne?


Natürlich wird Windows auch mit einem SSD über die Zeit langsamer. Es geht halt einfach nichts über ein frisches Betriebssystem. Allerdings zeigt sich das bei weitem nicht so stark wie bei einer HDD. Ich erwische mich sogar des öfteren, wie ich teils sinnlose Programme (Google Update, iTunes Media Helper) im Autostart lasse, weil ich einfach zu faul bin, die jedes mal da rauszuwerfen. Der Unterschied ist eh marginal: der Windowsstart verzögert sich vielleicht um ein oder zwei Sekunden. Ohne Stoppuhr nicht festzustellen!

Sicher ist jedoch: Ein System mit SSD wird niemals so langsam sein wie ein mit HDD! Wenn du die 150€ gerade investieren kannst, dann mach es! War meine beste PC-Investition seit Jahren - und mit dieser Meinung bin ich nicht alleine


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für ~200€ selbst eins gebaut. Allerdings nur für 5 HDDs. Wobei für 10+ dann auch nur das Gehäuse größer werden würde. Ich habe durchaus wert auf Kompaktheit und Energieeffizienz gelegt. Das Teil läuft ja immerhin 24/7!



Ok, aber ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich Truecrypt nutze. Mir ist aufgefallen das selbst bei meinem i7 wenn ich Dateien von meinen verschlüsselten Festplatten verschiebe die CPU-Auslastung auf 80% geht, und der Takt ist auf Maximum. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das dann die Server CPU auch demensprechend stark sein muss......


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sachma was machst du denn zu Hause? Hackerzentrale? Welcher normale Geek braucht denn eine Festplattenverschlüsselung auf dem heimischen Rechner? Auf nem Laptop lasse ich mir das ja gerade noch durchgehen aber zu Hause? Habe gehört verschlossene Haustüren sollen sich recht gut als Diebstahlschutz eignen 
Und damit Mami den Pr0n nicht findet reicht auch "Ordner verstecken"  (keine Ahnung wie alt du bist und wo du wohnst - geht mich ja auch nichts an - aber ein plausibleres Anwendungsgebiet ist mir spontan nicht eingefallen )


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Überlege jetzt auch mir eine zu kaufen.
> Mein System wird ja regelmässig immer langsamer mit der Zeit,nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem Zustand nach der Neuinstallation.
> Würde eine SSD dem entgegenwirken,d.h. sie würde das ausbremsende Material mal so "nebenbei" laden?
> Oder darf man erwarten das erst alles abgeht wie der Blitz und nach 2  Monaten wird es wieder genauso lahm,wie ich es von meinem jetzigem  System kenne?



Sry aber liest den überhaupt noch jemand meine startseite?!^^ Da steht  sogar für diese frage gleich am anfang die antwort drin. Nein mit einer SSD wird das system mit der zeit nicht mehr merklich langsamer. Das was alles dazu kommt macht sie so schnell das du auch nach einem jahr ein OS hast welches sich wie frisch installiert anfühlt ^^ Bei mir hat sich das booten in den letzten 12 Monaten nur um ca. 3 sekunden verlängert!


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Entweder nein, oder alle die, die dort lesen, stellen keine Fragen, deswegen bekommt man es immer nur bei denen mit die nicht lesen. Ist wie mit dem zufriedenen Kunden, die sich nicht melden - nur die unzufriedenen überströmen die Foren


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Sachma was machst du denn zu Hause? Hackerzentrale? Welcher normale Geek braucht denn eine Festplattenverschlüsselung auf dem heimischen Rechner? Auf nem Laptop lasse ich mir das ja gerade noch durchgehen aber zu Hause? Habe gehört verschlossene Haustüren sollen sich recht gut als Diebstahlschutz eignen
> Und damit Mami den Pr0n nicht findet reicht auch "Ordner verstecken"  (keine Ahnung wie alt du bist und wo du wohnst - geht mich ja auch nichts an - aber ein plausibleres Anwendungsgebiet ist mir spontan nicht eingefallen )



Bin Selbstständig, und brauche viel Speicher für die sensiblen Firmendaten. Nix krasses was du denkst 

Um noch mal zu SSD zu sagen: Wann kommen den neue Modelle raus die verbessert wurden? ist das sowas wie die Samsung mit Sandforce 22XX ? was ist daran schlecht?

EDIT: Für den Haf932 einbaurahmen von 5,25 zu 2,5 habe nur was von lian li gefunden. Gibt es noch anderes evtl. nur schrauben?

Lian Li


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Um noch mal zu SSD zu sagen: Wann kommen den  neue Modelle raus die verbessert wurden? ist das sowas wie die Samsung  mit Sandforce 22XX ? was ist daran schlecht?


Wann die nächste  Generation kommt, ist soweit ich weiß noch nicht bekannt. Samsung und  Intel bringen demnächst neue Modelle, die sich aber nur unwesentlich von  den aktuellen SSDs unterscheiden. Genauer Termin steht auch noch nicht.  Sollten aber in ein bis zwei Monaten im Handel sein.

Beide Hersteller sind für ihre Stabilität und Ausfallsicherheit durchaus  bekannt und gern gekaufte Alternativen zu den "Performance"-Modellen -  denn sie sind auch dafür bekannt, nicht immer die schnellsten zu sein.  Wobei das sich ja wirklich nur noch im Benchmark abzeichnet. Intel ist  auch für den recht hohen Preis bekannt. Samsung pendelt da so im  Mittelfeld. An eine m4 werden sie preislich und leistungstechnisch aber  nicht heranreichen (meine Prognose - mal schauen, ob ich Recht behalte   ).



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> EDIT: Für den Haf932 einbaurahmen von 5,25 zu 2,5 habe nur was von lian li gefunden. Gibt es noch anderes evtl. nur schrauben?


Du kannst das SSD auch einfach irgendwie in vier Löcher deines Gehäuses schrauben. Da keine beweglichen oder zu kühlende Teile verbaut sind, ist die Lage vollkommen egal, so lange sie noch in Reichweite deines SATA-Ports sind 

BTW: Einbaurahmen gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Ich würde wenn schon einen nehmen der gleich 2x2,5" schluckt. Da ist der Platz nicht so verschwendet 
z.B. Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD Montage-Kits » Silverstone SST-SDP08 Bay Converter 3,5 to 2x 2,5 Zoll


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

3,5 bringt mir ja nichts, beim haf gibt es doch dieses HDD-system da kann ich nur 3,5'' HDD's reinschieben nix anderes. Also geht dann nur 5,25 > 2,5

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/cmhaf93209thumb.jpg/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah mein Fehler: Das wäre dann sowas: HDD Einbaurahmen, InLine®, 3x 6,35cm

Eine "Nur-Schrauben-Lösung" - außer selbst basteln - ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich würde das Teil wirklich einfach seitlich an den HDD-Käfig schrauben. Es sei denn du legst viel wert auf die Optik. Wobei eine SSD als Display auch sehr gut kommen kann!


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Denke eher wenn es in einem Rahmen ist das die Luftzirkulation für die SSD besser ist, als wenn sie einfach iwo rumliegt oder?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das SSD brauchst du nicht kühlen. Die werden so gut wie nicht warm. Solange in deinem PC eine einigermaßen akzeptable Temperatur herrscht, braucht das Teil keinen Luftstrom.


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die ssd muss nicht gekühlt werden! sie produziert keine eigenwärme und kann auch locker bei 45°C und mehr betrieben werden.


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sehr geil, dann kann ich die ja wirklich einfach iwo hinlegen 

EDIT:

Top4 SSD zurzeit:

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
OCZ Agility 3 120GB
OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB

Welche ist nun die ''beste'' ?


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh gott...die liste des grauens....wo haste den die ausgegraben...ok ich sehe schon 
Platz 1. m4 
Platz 2. Samsung 830 (gibts aber noch keine wirklichen erfahrungen zu)

Daher fazit. Finger weg von der Vertex Plus (sehr alte plattform) und agility ist der abfall der übrig bleibt bei der Vertex 3 produktion 
An der Crucial m4 führt zZ einfach kein weg dran vorbei....und nun überweist mir entlich mein geld fürs werbung mach @ Crucial


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Genau so ist es. Und da ja keine beweglichen Teile mehr dran sind, macht es auch nicht wirklich was, wenn sie mal ins Rutschen kommt. Klar rumschleudern solltest du sie nicht gerade, aber ich denke das sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand schon erkennen.

Samsung SSD Awesomeness - YouTube Naja geht doch


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> oh gott...die liste des grauens....wo haste den die ausgegraben...ok ich sehe schon
> Platz 1. m4
> Platz 2. Samsung 830 (gibts aber noch keine wirklichen erfahrungen zu)
> 
> ...


 Hö wen meinst du? Falscher Thread?


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Echt ihr fahrt alle auf die Crucial M4 schiene..... 

Mal was anderes: du sagtest am besten die SSD direkt am ICH10R Controller hängen. Ich konnte meiner Manual nicht entnehmen welche der ganzen Sata direkt darauf ''zugreift''.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist immer gut dabei nicht das Mainboard zu nennen  Ich gehe man davon aus du meinst das ASUS P6TD Deluxe (x58) aus deiner Signatur. So wie ich das sehe hat der gar keinen SATA-Zusatzchip an Bord. Somit dürfte jeder der sechs Ports direkt am Chipsatz hängen. Um sicher zu gehen immer den Port mit der Aufschrift "PORT_0" oder "SATA2_0" nehmen  (Nicht zu verwescheln mit "SATA3_M0" ==> Marvell)


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Korrekt P6T Deluxe. Hmmm... Sata2_0 nie gesehen glaube ich^^

EDIT: Was meint ihr mit nicht manuel Formatieren? also schnellformatierung ist ok, aber nicht die längere Variante? also wenn praktisch bei der Win7 Installation das setup die SSD Formatiert ist ja immer schnell, geht es in ordnung?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du hast recht. Bei Asus arbeiten wohl keine Informatiker!  Die fangen bei eins an zu zählen. Also "SATA1" (wirklich keine Informatiker die würden nämlich den _ nicht weglassen!) ist der Port deiner Wahl. Zu finden ist er auf der rechten Seite deines Boards, direkt unter dem roten PATA-Anschluss. Ob jetzt der obere oder untere die Nummer eins ist, kann ich schlecht sagen. Ich würde aber schätzen der untere. Einfaches ausprobieren sollte die Lösung schnell finden. Zudem sind wie gesagt eh alle am gleichen Controller angeschlossen ==> Ob "SATA1" oder "SATA6" völlig Worscht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja genaus die schnelle Formatierung darfst du nutzen und ja bei der win7 Installation macht er die schneller also kein Problem.


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OK wohl die Letzte Frage, mir kribbelt es in den Händen:

Ist die M4 128GB wirklich so wiel langsamer als die 256GB oder 512er?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wo hast du denn den Quatsch schon wieder her?  Die 64GB ist (produktionsbedingt) etwas langsamer als die großen Brüder. Die 128GB nimmt sich mit der 256GB nichts. Bei manchen Benches ist die eine, mal die andere schneller. Im Mittel ist die 128GB glaube ich etwas vorne, aber das ist wirklich nur marginal! Die 512Gb ist wiederum etwas schneller, allerdings ist der Unterschied den Aufpreis nicht wert - oder brauchst du 512GB an SSD?


----------



## thom_cat (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die 128er ist interessanterweise tatsächlich die etwas schnellere. jedenfalls in manchen benchmarks ist das so.
real wird dies aber kaum spürbar sein.


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OK. Also Fazit der Letzten Tage:

1: Wenn ich archive mit winrar entpacke, und quelle/ziele die selbe *SSD* ist sollte ein großer unterschied von der entpackzeit zu erkennen sein, als wenn wie jetzt quelle/ziel die selbe *HDD* ist. (Entpacken dauert mir zu lange)
2: Ich habe nur SataIII macht aber nix, bremst zwar im gegensatz zu Sata6 aber der Geschwindigkeitsschub ist trotz SataIII im Gegensatz zur jetzigen HDD bei weitem schneller.
3: Nur schnell Formatieren.
4: SSD am ersten Port hängen wäre am besten, da ich aber alle am Controller ICH10R habe ist es wurscht. EDIT Controller heißt _Marvell 88SE6111._
5: Platte muss nicht eingebaut via. Schacht o.ä werden da wärme usw. egal
6: M4 momentan vom P/L am besten?

habe ich noch was vergessen? 

EDIT: Habe wirklich Angst, das die ganzen HDD's die an den Satastecker hängen bzw. am Controller der SSD bandbreite klauen.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> OK. Also Fazit der Letzten Tage:
> 
> 1: Wenn ich archive mit winrar entpacke, und quelle/ziele die selbe *SSD* ist sollte ein großer unterschied von der entpackzeit zu erkennen sein, als wenn wie jetzt quelle/ziel die selbe *HDD* ist. (Entpacken dauert mir zu lange)
> 2: Ich habe nur SataIII macht aber nix, bremst zwar im gegensatz zu Sata6 aber der Geschwindigkeitsschub ist trotz SataIII im Gegensatz zur jetzigen HDD bei weitem schneller.
> ...



Ja Punkt 2) ist Quatsch! Da verhaust du mal wieder schön die Nameskonventionen! Zunächst heißt der aktuelle S-ATA Standard: SATA 6Gb/s (oder "Serial ATA Revision 3.0" - wobei mir das zu doof wäre jedes mal zu tippen) SATA-600 oder SATA III geht gar nicht! Der Vorgänger hingegen heißt SATA 3Gb/s (oder wieder "SATA Revision 2.x"), auch wenn viele ihn fälschlicherweise als "SATA II" oder noch falscher "SATA2" bezeichnen 
So nun solltest du schon selbst den Fehler in deiner Aussage erkennen können. Auf deinem Board ist nämlich keine SATA 6Gb/s sonder nur der Vorgänger SATA 3Gb/s zu finden. Jedoch ist deine Aussage - bis auf die Bezeichnungen der SATA Standards - korrekt. Die SSD wäre wahrscheinlich sogar noch am SATA 1.5Gb/s schneller als eine HDD - zumindest im Alltagsgebrauch - beim Entpacken würde ich mich nicht drauf verwetten  (also gegen eine HDD an SATA 6Gb/s - am gleichen Ports hat die SSD natürlich die Nase vorne!). Bevor ichs vergesse: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Punkt 1) Das kommt auch auf die RARs an! Manchmal limitiert nicht die Festplatte das Entpacken sondern andere Faktoren. Welche das nun genau sind, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. In Frage kommen aber: CPU, RAM, Chipsatz und Anbindung.

Zu 3) Wenn du Windows direkt auf dem SSD installierst musst du gar nix formatieren, dass macht Windows schon selbst richtig 

Der Rest kann so abgenickt werden


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achso hier noch die Erklärung warum das so ist @Leistungsunterschied zwischen den einzelnen m4 Modellen:



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das kann man leider nicht direkt vergleichen. Bei  der m4 ist die Aufteilung etwas anders. Ich finde leider die Grafik  nicht mehr, die das beschreibt, aber da konnte man das sehr gut sehen,  warum die 128 mit der 256 teilweise so gut mithalten kann. Im AS SSD  dürfte sie aber sicherliche (mit dem richtigen Untersatz) die 900  knacken
> 
> 
> Edit: Garfik doch noch gefunden:
> ...


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1) Das kommt auch auf die RARs an! Manchmal limitiert nicht die Festplatte das Entpacken sondern andere Faktoren. Welche das nun genau sind, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. In Frage kommen aber: CPU, RAM, Chipsatz und Anbindung.



Das lustige ist das mein i7 nicht weiß was er machen soll, der Ram auch nicht und die HDD zeigt im ressourcenmanager 100% mit 20-50MB beim entpacken. Also schließe ich daraus das die HDD Limitiert wenn das entpacken wieder mal bisschen dauert. Hoffe das die SSD das besser macht 

Ok danke wegen den Sata Begriffen, und M4 unterschiede 

Nur das wichtigste ist: 





> Habe wirklich Angst, das die ganzen HDD's die an den Satastecker hängen bzw. am Controller der SSD bandbreite klauen, und ich wieder lange entpacke.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Nur das wichtigste ist:
> 
> 
> > Habe wirklich Angst, das die ganzen HDD's die an den Satastecker hängen  bzw. am Controller der SSD bandbreite klauen, und ich wieder lange  entpacke.


Da kann ich dir, mangels Praxiserfahrung, leider auch keine definitive Aussage geben. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass, wenn alle Laufwerke voll am rödeln sind, der Controller wirklich etwas überlastet wird. Wie stark das wiederum im Allgemeinen ausfällt und in wie weit sich das wieder auf die Performance der SSD speziell bezieht, kann ich dir wirklich nicht beantworten. Hier gilt: Probier es aus! Nur genau so haben wir unser Wissen hier aufgebaut: Weißt du was XYZ macht? Ne!? Okay ich versuchs mal 

Jedoch frage ich mich, was du denn den ganzen Tag machst, dass du Angst hast, dass das SSD langsam wird, weil zu viele HDDs am rödeln sind? Wann kommt denn das bitte mal vor? Oder machst du den ganzen Tag nichts anderes als RARs zu packen und zu entpacken? Dann würde ich mir mal über eine andere Art der Datenverwaltung Gedanken machen  Meine HDDs idlen zumindest 99% der Zeit nur dumm herum


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Selbstverständlich Idlen die anderen rum machen ja nix (hoffe ich) kopiere ja nix oder so. Dachte immer auch dann geht die Performance zu grunde weil alle Ports belegt sind?!?


EDIT: gibt es ein Tool das mir anzeigt, ob die anderen wirklich Idlen? dumme frage ich weiß.... Sind non System Platten mit truecrypt verschlüsselt.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achso nur weil die dranhängen. Sag das doch. Ich wusste doch, dass wir seit Tagen aneinander vorbei reden! Ne das macht bestimmt nichts aus. Sonst hätte Intel keine sechs Ports damit freigegeben. Also auf geht's bestellen! Ich bin nun raus - muss mal was anderes machen. War ja wieder fleisig am posten heute


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aber da war doch noch was mit Trim oder so? das die blöcke nicht schnell genug freigegeben werden können war das nicht so bei einigen SSD? da gabe es doch mal Probleme als ich mich zuletzt mal reingelesen habe. Ist das mit der M4 nicht mehr so bzw. klappt alles wie es soll?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du machst es gerne kompliziert oder? Ja alles okay solange du Windows 7 verwendest.

So langsam glaube ich, du willst dir doch kein SSD kaufen. So energisch wie du nach Problemem damit suchst, die nicht vorhanden sind! Wenn mit deiner Konfiguration was nicht stimmen würde, hätte ich dich schon - unfreundlich wie ich eben bin - darauf hingewiesen. Guten Tag!


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Aber da war doch noch was mit Trim oder so? das die blöcke nicht schnell genug freigegeben werden können war das nicht so bei einigen SSD? da gabe es doch mal Probleme als ich mich zuletzt mal reingelesen habe. Ist das mit der M4 nicht mehr so bzw. klappt alles wie es soll?


 sry das ich es so direkt sage, aber du bist das typische beispiel warum manchmal weniger (lesen) mehr (wert) ist  du machst dir über sachen nen kopf die selbst wir alten hasen noch nie gehört haben^^das mit Trim und Crucial passt auch alles. auf gehts, bevor du es dir anderst überlegst (oder noch mehr zweifel aufgreifst) die m4 @ 128 gb bestellen, diese an nen Intel Port hängen und vor lauter speed gesaber taschentücher neben den pc legen nicht vergesse 


edit: wie ich sehe war unser alter mojo mal wieder schneller XD aber zwei dumme ein gedanke


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ihr habt recht, ich durchleuchte immer alles bis zum letzten rest  

EDIT: Bestellt


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

GZ!  Ich erwarte einen Benchmark!


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo Nächstes WE. Erst mal Flashen auf die 0009 Win neu Installn usw. Hoffe klappt so wie ich es erhoffe stange Kohle für 128GB^^ In 10 Jahren werde ich drüber lachen 


EDIT: noch kann ich stornieren M4 wirklich momentan TOP?


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

boah, eine 20 stündige geburt im kreissaal war nix dagegen 
bin auch auf dein feedback gespannt...gerade weil du ja auch ein recht kritischer mensch zu sein scheinst...wie ich im übrigen auch XD war am anfang auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber SSD...was ?! die sollen so geil sein?! glaub ich nicht, neue technik wird doch voll anfällig sein uuuuusssssswwwwwwwwww. dann einfach auf gut glück gekauft und kann dir sagen sowas geiles wie die SSD habe ich in diesem leben noch nicht aufgerüstet!


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was meinst du wie ich genervt habe als ich mein PC siehe sig gekauft habe looool 


äääh das: http://www.hoh.de/Crucial-Crucial_m4_SSD_128GB_25_SATA_III_i10456_60330_0.htm

war die richtige?


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ohje, die armen berater ^^ wenn du schon bei der ssd so kritisch bist/warst ^^

ja das ist das sahnestückchen. krieg ich grad lust auch eine zu bestellen


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wüsste nicht was falsch an der wäre 
Hier allerdings günstiger (da VK-frei nach 24h!): 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


BTW: Auch wenn es keine Sau jucken wird: Corsair erweitert seine Force GT- und Force 3-Serie


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo mit dem PC hat 4 Wochen gedauert, war ja auch viel € damals.... tut mir auch leid


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mein Highlight ist dieser Satz:



> Vermutlich als Reaktion auf die steigende Nachfrage nach Solid-State-Drives erweitert Corsair seine Force 3- und Force GT-Reihe um weitere Modelle.


Dachte mir nur: Ja aber nicht die steigende Nachfrage nach SF-SSDs


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

4 wochen?! hulk...liest du das gerade?^^ und du sagst mir nochmal das ich schlimm bin


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie ich genervt habe als ich mein PC siehe sig gekauft habe looool
> 
> 
> äääh das: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB 2.5" SATA III
> ...



Ja genau das ist das Mädel das alle begehren und haben wollen. Hast dich richtig entschieden.


edit: @roheed habs dir ja glaub schon mal gesagt, du wärst ne super zickige und anspruchsvolle "FRAU" geworden!


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist das Mädel das alle begehren und haben wollen.


Wer hat eigentlich festgelegt, dass es ein Weibchen ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja heißt ja nicht das oder der SSD, sondern sie oder die SSD also weiblich!


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Boa bin ich gespannt


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne es ist das SSD - den SSD steht ja wie wir alle wissen für Solid State Drive und nicht etwa für Disk, wie scheinbar viele vermuten. Mit einer Scheibe hat ein SSD aber nicht mehr viel am Hut, deswegen auch ein Irrglaube. Und da eingedeutsche englische Substative den Artikel der deutschen Übersetzung "erben" und Drive bekanntlich zu deutsch Laufwerk heißt, ist es das SSD! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Boa bin ich gespannt


 
Ja kannst du auch und es wird dich umhauen wie jeden, mich eingeschlossen der zum ersten mal eine SSD in Aktion erlebt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ne es ist das SSD - den SSD steht ja wie wir alle wissen für Solid State Drive und nicht etwa für Disk, wie scheinbar viele vermuten. Mit einer Scheibe hat ein SSD aber nicht mehr viel am Hut, deswegen auch ein Irrglaube. Und da eingedeutsche englische Substative den Artikel der deutschen Übersetzung "erben" und Drive bekanntlich zu deutsch Laufwerk heißt, ist es das SSD!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Leck mich! 
(ps. Gruß an meinen ehemaligen Deutschlehrer!)


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja dazu muss ich sagen das ich damals bei meinem alten Job Notebooks mit SSD hatte, hätte ich nicht gewusst das eine SSD verbaut war, hätte ich nix bemerkt im Gegensatz zu den anderen mit HDD  naja schwer zu vergleichen zwischen Notebooks....


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich muss zugeben, die SSD klingt schon verlockend und ich habe diesen Artikel auch fälschlicherweise zuerst gebraucht. Wenn man sich aber mal überlegt was SSD ausgeschrieben heißt, dann ist das SSD doch einfach richtiger, denn "die Drive" klingt schon irgendwie falsch, oder?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Naja dazu muss ich sagen das ich damals bei meinem alten Job Notebooks mit SSD hatte, hätte ich nicht gewusst das eine SSD verbaut war, hätte ich nix bemerkt im Gegensatz zu den anderen mit HDD  naja schwer zu vergleichen zwischen Notebooks....


Kommt drauf an was für ein Notebook. Mein aktuelles hat nen I7 drin und da merkt man schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied zwischen HDD (vor allem wenn es dazu noch eine 2,5" 5400rpm ist) und aktuellem SSD!


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja war son asus gaming monster gedöns dingens für 1999€  i7, 8gb ram usw.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da musst aber ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen einer SSD und HDD gewesen sein, von nix merken kann da nicht die Rede sein oder?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Für Arbeit? Und ich dachte von deiner Sorte gibt es nur einen. Seid ein komischer Haufen


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja, ich habe nix gemerkt iwi. Habe damit auch nicht gearbeitet, die sollten an den man gebracht werden.^^


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ne es ist das SSD - den SSD steht ja wie wir alle wissen für Solid State Drive und nicht etwa für Disk, wie scheinbar viele vermuten. Mit einer Scheibe hat ein SSD aber nicht mehr viel am Hut, deswegen auch ein Irrglaube. Und da eingedeutsche englische Substative den Artikel der deutschen Übersetzung "erben" und Drive bekanntlich zu deutsch Laufwerk heißt, ist es das SSD!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Kein wort verstanden aber es klingt intelligent und es könnte was dran sein


----------



## Vaykir (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

24h weg und ihr textet wieder 10 seiten voll... tz


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sollte mein Bench später so ungefähr aussehen damit es ok ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ne es ist das SSD - den SSD steht ja wie wir alle wissen für Solid State Drive und nicht etwa für Disk, wie scheinbar viele vermuten. Mit einer Scheibe hat ein SSD aber nicht mehr viel am Hut, deswegen auch ein Irrglaube. Und da eingedeutsche englische Substative den Artikel der deutschen Übersetzung "erben" und Drive bekanntlich zu deutsch Laufwerk heißt, ist es das SSD!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das würde dann auch für die HDD gelten - das macht aber kein Mensch, Gewohnheit gewinnt (_die _HD wird eben auch _die _HDD). Im Ruhrpott ist sowas einfacher: dat SSD, dat CPU usw.  Und mit ner Scheibe hat dat SSD ne Menge gemeinsam, die sind beide flach.
Und _Drive_ ist auch nicht Kanon - genauso oft (wenn nicht öfter) steht das _D_ für _Disk_. Dann passt es wieder. 

Edit: Bei _der_ HDD kann man sich allerdings nicht so einfach rauswinden. Die Hard Disk Disk? Nee, wirklich nicht.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja HDD hat ja im Deutschen einen eigenen Namen ==> Festplatte. Und hier ist der Artikel definiert, denn das Substantiv setzt sich ja aus einem Adjektiv und einem Substantiv zusammen, "erbt" also den Artikel des bereits bestehenden Substantivs ==> die Platte ==> die Festplatte  Ach Deutsch ist toll


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Falsch - Für HDD gibt es einen deutschen Begriff - _das_ Festplatten-Laufwerk im Gegensatz zu HD, _der_ Festplatte. Und immer _das_ ODD für das optische Laufwerke. Germanistinnengeprüft. 

Edit: Um mal kurz auf SSD zurück zu kommen - die SSD ist eigentlich immer richtig - da sich historisch (schließlich gibt es sie schon seit Jahrzehnten) der Bedriff _Solid State Disk_ eingebürgert hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist mir übel!


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist mir übel!


 
Macht nix - in der Zeit, in der du kotzt, kannst du wenigstens nichts Falsches sagen. 
Wenn du dich wieder erholt hast, kannst du aber bei _der _SSD bleiben.


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so jetzt habt ihr es geschaft....mein thread Abo habt ihr verloren!!!!!!! moment mal da war doch was


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist doch voll im Topic - Begriffserklärung.  Auch wenn's auf den Magen schlägt.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ihr habt echt einen anna waffel... oder heist es anni waffel?


----------



## roheed (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Auch wenn's auf den Magen schlägt



hehe aber nur im hulk^^ mir ist euer gespame, zumindest hier im thread, egal


----------



## MR. Wayne (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sollte mein Bench später so ungefähr aussehen damit es ok ist?

http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/yntpw5zi/Unbenannt.jpg


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja zumindest was die Settings angeht. Den Score wirst du, magels SATA 6Gb/s Controller, nicht erreichen. Wird wohl eher um die 500 Punkte herum sein. Was aber auch nicht weiter wild seien sollte!


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Falsch - Für HDD gibt es einen deutschen Begriff - _das_ Festplatten-Laufwerk im Gegensatz zu HD, _der_ Festplatte. Und immer _das_ ODD für das optische Laufwerke. Germanistinnengeprüft.
> 
> Edit: Um mal kurz auf SSD zurück zu kommen - die SSD ist eigentlich immer richtig - da sich historisch (schließlich gibt es sie schon seit Jahrzehnten) der Bedriff _Solid State Disk_ eingebürgert hat.


 Gut halten wir fest:

1) es ist _das_ HDD
und
2) es ist _das_ SSD

Finde ich gut! Mit _der_ HDD konnte ich mich noch nie so recht anfreunden - ich soll einem weiblichen Wesen meine  Daten anvertrauen? Nene


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich vertraue weiblichen Wesen sogar mein Erbgut an - persönlichere Daten gibt es wohl kaum. 

Wenn du dich auf _das_ SSD (eben für Drive) versteifen willst, ist das ja okay - im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch. Das kann jeder halten wie er (oder sie) lustig ist. Beide Auslegungen sind richtig.
Ansonsten ist das Anwenden von Termini technici in Fachkreisen fast schon einen eigenen Thread wert. Beispiel: Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, dass die richtige (nicht wörterbuch-richtige) Aussprache von "Router" den N00b vom Nicht-N00b unterschied.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du meinst _Rauter_ gegen _Ruter_? 
Und wenn dann war das ein 800n


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja - obwohl ich selbst vom Fach bin, hat mich das affektierte _Rauter_ immer genervt.  Auch schon deshalb, weil das am Ende besonders von den Möchtegerns recht überstrapaziert wurde (Schaut mal, wie cool ich bin, ich kann schon _Rauter_ sagen!).



Vaykir schrieb:


> ihr habt echt einen anna waffel... oder heist es anni waffel?



Warum hamma einen anna Waffel? Einen anna Waffel hamma nich!


----------



## roheed (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OCZ Einkaufstour geht weiter....oh man, am ende muss man die noch ernst nehmen auf dem SSD Markt wenn sie so weiter alles aufkaufen 

OCZ übernimmt SoC-Design-Team von PLX - 07.10.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Vaykir (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist die Frage, ob die SSDs jetzt auchmal besser werden


----------



## roheed (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich lese auch ein Stückchen raus, dass man sich eher mit patenten eindecken möchte...sieht man ja an den weltweiten zickereien der großen Hersteller welche "Gewichtung" Patente aktuell haben.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an EA, auch wenn das ne andere Branche ist


----------



## roheed (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

haja also ich finde es schon ein wenig daneben was zur zeit geht...jeder verklagt jeden nur um den anderen irgendwie zu schaden.
Jedes Auto hat vier räder und ein Lenkrad. geht man deswegen auch gleich vor gericht und behauptet das "design/idee" wurde kopiert?! nene so nicht freunde gott sei dank wurden autos, fernseher und co in einer anderen epoche erfunden. die zickereien heutzutage sind ja nicht mehr normal.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> haja also ich finde es schon ein wenig daneben was zur zeit geht...jeder verklagt jeden nur um den anderen irgendwie zu schaden.
> Jedes Auto hat vier räder und ein Lenkrad. geht man deswegen auch gleich vor gericht und behauptet das "design/idee" wurde kopiert?! nene so nicht freunde gott sei dank wurden autos, fernseher und co in einer anderen epoche erfunden. die zickereien heutzutage sind ja nicht mehr normal.


 Hehe, jo stimmt. Damals kam man(n) mit paar "Kumpels" vorbei die diverse "Werkzeuge" mitbrachten und dann wurde das Konkurrenzprodukt über Nacht etwas "überarbeitet"


----------



## roheed (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dann lieber das als sich über die ganze welt verstreut vor gerichten auszuflamen


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Interessant welche Themen man alle mit SSDs verbinden kann. Heute mal Politik und Weltanschauung! Nimmt richtig Format an dieser Thread


----------



## roheed (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe, du wirst jetzt aber mit dieser aussage nicht den moralischen anti spam Finger erheben wollen oder?^^


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nene, ich dachte vielleicht bekommen wir noch eine Verbindung des SSD-Marktes zur Weltwirtschaft hin?


----------



## roheed (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

aber angefangen hat es zumindest mit dem thema SSD ...nur halt wie so oft schweifen wir gerne mal wieder ab 



> ich lese auch ein Stückchen raus, dass man sich eher mit patenten  eindecken möchte (OCZ)...sieht man ja an den weltweiten zickereien der großen  Hersteller welche "Gewichtung" Patente aktuell haben.


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaube aber ich schreib den PCGH Leuten mal ne Email oder PN und verweise auf dieses Unterforum sowie den As SSD Thread. Kann ja echt nicht sein das die eine komplett andere Meinung vertreten als wir, die teilweise alle möglichen SSDs im Alltag über Monate bzw. einige ja sogar schon 1-2 Jahre hinweg benutzen. Bei sowas müssen wir uns wehren !!!


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ohje und morgen ist hier dicht


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie gesagt ich finde es halt wirklich krass, gibt ja bestimmt ziemlich viele Leute die sich genau durch diese Berichte informieren und die kaufen sich dann z.B. die Vertex3 Max Iops für ganze 60€ mehr, die aber alles in allem sobald der erste Einbruch der Schreibrate kommt, definitiv weniger leisten als die M4.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vertritt die PCGH eine Meinung? Ich habe mir den Fließtext nicht so genau durchgelesen und mich mehr auf die Tabellen konzentriert. IMHO richten die Jungs sich nach den Tests - also nach Fakten. Jetzt haut mich!


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Habt ihr mal den SSD Bericht in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen? Da sieht man  mal wieder , wie anders doch die Eindrücke sein können, die M4 liegt da  eher hintem im Feld, hätte ich jetzt nur den Artikel gelesen würde ich  mir garantiert keine Crucial M4 kaufen. (Getestet wurde schon mit der  009er Firmware, mit dem Ergebnis: "Noch gute Praxisleistung")



Das heißt nun m4 ist mist?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nee, die ist noch gut... steht ja da.


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

 ich habe mir die m4 gestern bestellt, weil ich laut vielen Aussagen gedacht habe das ist mit die Beste  looool


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So Leute, jetzt habt ihr den Salat. ihr habt ihm Angst gemacht.



> ich habe mir die m4 gestern bestellt, weil ich laut vielen Aussagen gedacht habe das ist mit die Beste  looool



Ist sie ja auch.... du wirst für das Geld nichts Besseres finden.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mr. Wayne sie mögen es zu scherzen! Ich dachte wir hätten das gestern ausgiebig über 15 Seiten diskutiert?


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na aber die Jungs/Mädels von PCGH? Das sind Profis dachte ich immer. Und laut den Bildern liegt die crucial M4 128GB 20-40sek hinter den anderen Zurück, fast an Letzter stelle.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja auch Profis machen Fehler, siehe diverse Fußballer 
Ich hab den Test nicht vorliegen und auch nicht gelesen, aber aus allem was ich bisher darüber gehört habe, sind die Tests nicht gerade sehr praxisnahe. Zudem wurden sämtliche Probleme die andere SSDs haben scheinbar gar nicht erwähnt! Oder wolltest du lieber ein SSD kaufen, dass ab und mal sich mit einem BSOD bei dir meldet?


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Das heißt nun m4 ist mist?


 
Das heißt nun, ich weiß ich nicht wie die Leute von PCGH da getestet haben,aber das Ergebnis ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich fragwürdig und spiegelt das komplette Gegenteil von dem wieder, was man quer durch alle Foren im Bezug auf SSDs lesen kann. Hätten die mit der alten Firmware der M4 getestet könnte ich es noch (halbwegs) nachvollziehen, aber da steht geschrieben das die aktuelle Firmware 009 verwendet wurde, von daher:


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Es gibt doch einen Feedbackthread zur aktuellen Ausgabe - seid ihr da noch nicht aktiv?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich enthalte mich offiziell meiner Meinung, da ich den Artikel nicht vorliegen habe


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja zb. Vergleich mit Kingston, und sie ist selbst nicht die beste, bei der Besten ist der Unterschied noch Größer.

bei 10GiB wenige komprimierbare dateien duplizieren zb:

Kingston HyperX 120GB >>> 45sek
m4 128GB                   >>> 80sek

Gemischte Dateien 10GiB:

Kingston HyperX 120GB >>> 77sek
m4 128GB                   >>> 109sek

außer bei wenige, vorkomprimierte dateien 10 GiB:

Kingston HyperX 120GB >>> 95sek
 m4 128GB                   >>> 81sek

ist es ok. Das ist doch doof



> Oder wolltest du lieber ein SSD kaufen, dass ab und mal sich mit einem BSOD bei dir meldet?



hätte ich dann halt mit Fehler zurückgeschickt, aber die m4 sieht da nicht gut aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Glaub mir ich gehöre auch zu den m4 Besitzern und sie ist super schnell und momentan das Beste was du für das Geld bekommen kannst. Zu den Aussagen und Tests der PCGH, nun ja diese Problematik ist mir auch aus dem Netzteilbereich bekannt. 
Aber glaub mir nicht nur in unserem Forum ist die m4 an erster stelle, das zieht sich wie ein roter Faden auch durch andere Foren wie Computerbase zum Beispiel da gibts aber noch dutzende mehr. 
Vertrau uns du hast dir schon die richtige gekauft!


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nur warum machen Das die PCGH-Mitarbeiter so? die verunsichern unnötig mit solchen Tests die User. So wie du das sagst spiegelt es 0 der Realität wieder was die in ihren Tests gemacht haben.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> bei 10GiB wenige komprimierbare dateien duplizieren zb:
> 
> Kingston HyperX 120GB >>> 45sek
> m4 128GB                   >>> 80sek
> ...


Und nun sag mir wie oft du genau soetwas machst? Merkste was? Das meinte ich mit praxisfremd!


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Und nun sag mir wie oft du genau soetwas machst? Merkste was? Das meinte ich mit praxisfremd!



Ja hast du ja recht das ist Praxisfremd. 
Aber diese Unterschiede würden bestimmt auch auf ''normale'' Arbeiten mit der M4 vorkommen, 
wenn der unterschied bei den Krassen Tests schon so merklich groß ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö eben nicht!
Du merkst im Alltag nichts davon was PCGH da getestet hat. Frag mal @axxo der hatte ne Vertex3 sogar  die schnelle Variante und der hat sie zu Gunsten der m4 wieder her gegeben.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wo ist das Problem, Mr. wayne? Mal abgesehen davon, dass die HyperX preislich schon in einer anderen Liga spielt und auch technisch anders aufgebaut ist als die eigentlichen M4-Gegenspieler, ist der erste Test eher irrelevant, der zweite Test nichtssagend, wenn man nicht genau weiß, was und wie da gemischt wurde - und für den dritten Test gilt das im Grunde auch - egal ob da die M4 besser abschneidet oder nicht. Und ein Bench ist ein Bench - egal wie weit man versucht, den lebensnah zu machen - die haben in der Regel nichts mit der echten praxis zu tun.


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo habt ja recht. Mal was anderes habe von Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie gelesen. Habe jetzt auch nicht das Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager das RST ist ja der Nachfolger. Ist das wichtig? auch später für die SSD?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

na ja... ich habe die Treiber installiert - aber nur die eigentlichen Treiber - nicht das zusätzliche Managementgeraffel.
Muss man nicht installieren - aber kann man jederzeit nachholen - das ist kein Akt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja bringt ein wenig mehr Performance wenn du den Intel Treiber für einen Intel Mainboard Chipsatz installierst. Der Microsoft Treiber ist zwar auch nicht schlecht aber der Intel ist etwas besser.


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok da stoße ich noch auf Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility. Habe ich auch nie Installiert gehabt. Laut Chip auch wieder sinnvoll... naja rauf damit. 
Lool habe den Rechner seit 2009 aber diese Treiber habe ich nie Installiert.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Im Unterschied zum Intel-Plattentreiber ist das aber wichtig, falls du damit dieses INF_Update-Paket meinst.


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo den meine ich. Asus bietet mir noch Marvell 6121 SATA Driver  V1.2.0.69 for 32/64bit Windows7 vom 2009.07.31 an. 
Wozu soll das alles gut sein? 
-Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie
-Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility

ob man wirklich ein unterschied merkt? naja......


----------



## roheed (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da PCGH hier dieses tolle Forum zur Verfügung stellt werde ich mich mal zurück halten mit Kritik was ihre Artikel und co angeht.  aber eins ist sicher, mir persönlich sagen die Test von ComputerBase mehr zu und dazu stehe ich auch wenn ich hier das Forum mit mehr oder weniger sinnfreien Beiträgen füttere


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gibt es ein Link von Computerbase, wo sie die M4 hochjubeln? das würde mein herz beruhigen


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Es gibt hier den AS SSD Benchthread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ark-der-hall-fame-ssd-thread.html#post2589855, wenn der dir nicht Aussage genug ist, kann ich dir noch wahlweise das deutsch sprachige sowie das US Forum von OCZ empfehlen, wo sich reihenweise leute über ihre instabilen Systeme beschweren und schon seit Monaten ein allgemeines Rätselraten veranstaltet wird über die Ursache, als Zugabe gibts dort monatlich neue Firmware mit Try&Error Mentalität.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Link von Computerbase, wo sie die M4 hochjubeln? das würde mein herz beruhigen


 
[Sammelthread] Crucial Real SSD M4 oder C400 64/128/256GB SATA 6GBit/s - Forum de Luxx

moment geht gleich weiter

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2011/test-drei-aktuelle-ssds/


----------



## MR. Wayne (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Guter test. Obwohl die C300 schneller sein soll als der nachfolger M4 beruhigt mich jedoch folgendes:


> Es sein noch angemerkt, dass die realen Leistungsunterschiede im Schnitt  bei null bis zehn Prozent liegen, was schon für jemanden, der täglich  mit verschiedenen SSDs arbeitet, schwierig zu „spüren“ ist. Schnell sind  alle aktuellen SSDs.



besonders Interessant der entpacken Test. Gerade mal 6sek langsamer als die Intel SSD 510.


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die C300 war schneller als die M4. Mit der neuen Firmware 009 ist die M4 aber nun deutlich schneller als alle anderen baugleichen SSDs und auch schneller als die C300. Den Unterschied merken im Alltag wird aber eh keiner.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Asus bietet mir noch Marvell 6121 SATA Driver  V1.2.0.69 for 32/64bit Windows7 vom 2009.07.31 an.



Ja, aber der ist natürlich für den zusatzlichen Marvell-Adapter - also der, an den du die SSD *nicht* hängen sollst.



> Wozu soll das alles gut sein?
> -Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie



Neben dem eigentlichen Treiber bringt die Managementsoftware eigentlich nur einen Nutzen, wenn du ein RAID hast oder diese HD/SSD-Kombi beim Z68-Chipsatz, von der ich grade die Bezeichnung vergessen habe.



> -Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility



Das ist das einzige Intelpaket, von dem ich sagen würde, dass man das immer installieren sollte.
Obwohl darin kein einziger Treiber enthalten ist, ist es wichtig, um Windows mit der Intel-Chipset-Hardware vertraut zu machen, damit sie vernünftig erkannt und angesprochen wird. Außerdem werden den Hardwarekomponenten eindeutig identifizierbare Bezeichnungen zugeordnet.
Das macht man einmal mit dem passenden Paket fürs Chipset nach der Windowsinstallation und dann ist die Sache gegessen.



> ob man wirklich ein unterschied merkt? naja...



Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich bei den Intel-SATA-Treibern einen Unterschied spüre, aber Schaden richten sie normalerweise nicht an.


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vielen Dank OctoCore das habe ich gebraucht. Verstehe nur nicht wo der Controller für Marvell 6121 SATA Driver  V1.2.0.69 sein soll?
Laut mojoxy hängen die alle am selben Controller _am ICH10R Southbridge, auch laut Manual__. Nur wo zum teufel ist der _Marvell 6121_ Controller? 
__in der Manual ist davon nichts zu finden. 
__Nicht das ich die SSD wirklich noch am falschen Controller hänge. Könnte mir jemand dabei evtl. noch helfen?_
_Manual ist hier zu finden: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P6T Deluxe

Ich wollte sie an einen der 6 Sata Ports stecken (siehe ROT):

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vermutlich sind es die zwei SATA Anschlüsse ganz unten die orange sind, wenn ich das recht sehe. Die Marvell Anschlüsse werden immer farblich von dem Rest abgesetzt!


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne, leider nicht. Das sind die 2x SAS Marvel88SE6320 Ports. Von diesem Marvell 6121 SATA Controller gibt es nirgendwo Informationen. 
Man kann sich nur immer überall den Treiber runterladen, nur in der Manual steht nix von 6121.

Auszug Manual:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also erstmal vermutet Hulky richtig.

Und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind die Treiber bei dir auf dem beiliegenden Datenträger, gell?
Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass die Hardware auf deinem Board verbaut ist.
Diese Treiber-CDs gelten im Allgemeinen für alle Boards einer Reihe - deshalb sind auch Treiber darauf, für die bei dem einen oder anderen Board keine entsprechende Hardware vorhanden ist.
Laut Handbuch hast du keinen 6121.Controller - sondern einen 6111. Der treibt den IDE-Anschluss neben den SATA-Schnittstellen *und* den eSATA-Anschluß hinten im ATX-Feld.

Ah - jetzt hast du die Info selbst nachgereicht. 
Darüber musst du dir für die SSD aber keinen Kopf machen.

Wenn kein 6111-Treiber auffindbar ist, dann installiere einfach den 6121-Treiber - der deckt dann möglicherweise den 6111 mit ab.


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nein, ich schaue nicht auf dem beiligenden Datenträger (zu alt), sondern auf die Asus-Treiberdownload Seite.  
Wenn ich es für mein Board Downloaden kann muss es das auch geben das Marvell 6121 SATA Controller.
Es gibt zu Downloaden das:

Marvell 6121 SATA Driver
Marvell 88SE6320 SAS Controller Driver

Wie du schon sagtest denke ich das der 6121 den 6111 abdeckt?!?
Brauche ich das überhaupt?

Nur das wichtigste:

oben im anhang steht ja 6x Sata die am Controller ICH10R hängen?
brauche ich dafür keine Treiber? reicht es schon wenn es im ahci-Mode läuft?


----------



## OctoCore (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du keine externe Platte und keine alte IDE-Platte hast, kannst du den abschalten, falls das nicht schon geschehen ist.

Mit dem Intel-Controller sollte erstmal AHCI mit dem Windows-Treiber reichen. Ansonsten ist dafür das Intel-RST-Zeug zuständig.


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn du keine externe Platte und keine alte IDE-Platte hast, kannst du den abschalten, falls das nicht schon geschehen ist.
> 
> Mit dem Intel-Controller sollte erstmal AHCI mit dem Windows-Treiber reichen. Ansonsten ist dafür das Intel-RST-Zeug zuständig.



Externe Platte schon über USB halt, ide nicht.

Wo schalte ich das ab? 

hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil im Gerätemanager steht auch nix von Marvel und gedöns.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

scroll mal weiter runter ob da noch der IDE Controller auf geführt wird. Da oben ist nur der Marvel und Fire Wire.


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nein, das ist alles was aufgeführt ist. Und nun?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach ist doch egal dann lässt du halt den IDE Controller an, macht doch nix. Also es beeinflusst die SATA Performance oder die SSD in keinster weiße.


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oki, danke. Und da die 6x Sata alle über den ICH10R laufen laut Manual, kann ich die SSD egal wo ranstecken?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja nur nicht an die beiden unteren Orangen Ports!


----------



## mojoxy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bist du dir sicher mit der Board Bezeichnung? Ich kenne nämlich kein "ASUS P6TD Deluxe", dass nen Marvell SATA Controller drauf hat! Entweder ist die Bezeichnung nicht ganz richtig, oder du hast ein falsches Bild verlinkt!


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

P6T Deluxe nicht P6T*D *Deluxe. Und laut Anhang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am ICH10R die 6x Sata Ports Rot
Am Marvel 6320 Die 2x SAS Orange
und Am Marvel 6111 esata 

oder sehe ich da falsch?


----------



## mojoxy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Argx, da gibt's ja wirklich nen Unterschied! Das Board ist nicht mehr lieferbar, deswegen habe ich nur noch das Doppel-D gefunden. Hast recht auf deinem sind Marvell-Ports. Sind natürlich die Hollän... äh orangen Ports. Würde die direkt im BIOS abschalten, oder zumindest die deren Bootfähigkeit, falls du sie nutzen möchtest. Weiß nicht wie sich das bei deinem BIOS zeigt, aber bei mir bringt das ~10 sec. beim Boot!


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marvel SAS und Boot Rom aus?

Storage Controller, wozu ist der?


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sagt mal, wisst ihr ob es möglich ist, die interne XBOX360 HDD durch eine SSD zu ersetzen ? Ich habe bisher leider noch nix konkretes gefunden(zumindest was eine Original Box ohne JTAG Mod betrifft), weil das wäre so mein nächstes Vorhaben falls möglich


----------



## roheed (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hatten wir das thema nicht schon mal letztens bezogen auf die PS3?^^ mir ist kein fall bekannt, wo es jemand probiert hat. nach außen hin ist eine ssd nichts anderes als eine HDD. was aber nun xbox zulässt oder nicht steht auf einem anderen papier.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also bei einer PS3 geht es auf jeden Fall, man muss nur von Hand die Firmware drauf spielen und rein Theoretisch müsste es auch bei der 36ß gehen. Aber ich denke das ne schnelle HDD da völlig ausreichen würde da der rest der Hardware ähnlich wie bei @roheeds Netbook eher nicht so dafür geeignet ist um die Geschwindigkeit einer SSD aus zu nutzen.


----------



## roheed (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann mir jetzt grad auch nicht vorstellen wofür man eine ssd in ner xbox/ps3 brauchen könnte...der meiste inhalt kommt ja eh von nem optischen medium und da kann ja jede grottige hdd der welt locker mithalten.


----------



## mojoxy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei der PS3 sollte es gehen. Hab es bisher nicht getestet. Bei der 360 geht es definitiv nicht, da du nur "MS-Platten" verbauen kannst. Man natürlich auch selbst HDDs bei der 360 einsetzen, aber die müssen baugleich zu denen die MS selbst verbaut sein, da du die FW noch flashen musst. Vor nem halben Jahr (als mich das mal interessiert hat) gingen nur WD Blues 2,5" (spezielle Seriennummern nenne ich hier mal lieber nicht  )


----------



## mojoxy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> kann mir jetzt grad auch nicht vorstellen wofür man eine ssd in ner xbox/ps3 brauchen könnte...der meiste inhalt kommt ja eh von nem optischen medium und da kann ja jede grottige hdd der welt locker mithalten.


Naja bei der 360 kannst du das Spiel komplett von der HDD zocken. Da liegt die DVD nur noch als Kopierschutz im Laufwerk. Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es beim Laden bisschen flotter geht. Aber da die Software nicht auf SSDs angepasst ist, würde ich nicht allzu viel davon erwarten. Zudem bin ich mir nich sicher, wie schonend eine Konsole mit den SSDs umgehen würde  K.A. ob die ne Defrag Routine oder sowas laufen lassen


----------



## roheed (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jaja ich sehe schon...die dinger sind einfach schon zu billig geworden wenn man sich über sowas gedanken macht XD


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mir geht es primär darum, die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen, die sind bei der Xbox360 teilweise echt nervig, vor allem jetzt bei Forza4 was nächste Woche erscheint lädt schon die Demo Version viel zu lange.

Man müsste sich halt ne SSD mit guter GC holen weil die Xbox ja mit Sicherheit kein Trim kann


----------



## roheed (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dann update doch einfach mal die xbox von win98 auf windows sieben, dann geht auch TRIM  mehr fällt mir zur xbox eh nicht ein


----------



## mojoxy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Schlag dir die Idee aus dem Kopf. Wird bei der Box nicht gehen! Aus fertig!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja liegt glaub an der FW der xbox die nur eine bestimmte HDD zu lässt.


----------



## mojoxy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

In letzter Zeit kommt es oft vor, dass ich mich selbst zitieren muss 


mojoxy schrieb:


> Bei der PS3 sollte es gehen. Hab es bisher nicht getestet. Bei der 360 geht es definitiv nicht, da du nur "MS-Platten" verbauen kannst. Man natürlich auch selbst HDDs bei der 360 einsetzen, aber die müssen baugleich zu denen die MS selbst verbaut sein, da du die FW noch flashen musst. Vor nem halben Jahr (als mich das mal interessiert hat) gingen nur WD Blues 2,5" (spezielle Seriennummern nenne ich hier mal lieber nicht  )


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was auf jeden Fall geht: Spiele auf eine Externe SSD zu speichern und über USB zu spielen aber da limitiert ja der USB2.0 Anschluss, also ist das nicht die angestrebte Lösung.

Alles andere werde ich mal weiter nachforschen, es stimmt schon eigentlich gehen nur bestimmte WD Festplatten aber wer weiß was sich da mittlerweile schon wieder geändert hat.


----------



## Lutz81 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab meine Kingston 240GB eingebaut und einen ersten Test gemacht....läuft am nativen Sata 3Gbit/s Port.


----------



## Manicmanuel (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Macht es sich bei mir bemerkbar ob ich meine M4 an einem der beiden Marvell-Controller (6GB/s)* oder einen der 6 Intel-Controller(3GB/s) des Rampage III Extreme anklemm?

* ja ich weiß nur bis zu


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja das macht sich bemerkbar, ich würde die auf jeden Fall an den Intel Controller hängen.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jup der im Chipsatz integrierte ist die richtige Wahl


----------



## Vaykir (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So hab heute das erste mal meine SSD bis an den stehkragen voll geladen. von 256 möglichen gigabyte sind noch ca. 4GB frei, was ~1,6% sein sollten.
Also testen wir mal, ob die SSD performance sich irgendwie dazu äußert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das kann aber dauern bis sich da was bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das kann auch dauern, bis da wieder was runter kommt 

Sind auch abartig viele spiele drauf. Hab letztens nen rundumschlag in EA origin gemacht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na dann mach halt regelmäßig deine Benchmarks und lass uns an deinem Langzeittest teilhaben! Super das du so was machst, hilft der Community ungemein.


----------



## roheed (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Super das du so was machst, hilft der Community ungemein.



...klingt fast so als ob du nur den Avatar angeschaut hast^^ dachte zuerst auch wer ist das...ein neues Gesicht? Aber nein es ist unser alter Mitstreiter Vaykir


----------



## Vaykir (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

War mal zeit für was neues 
evtl mache ich diese woche noch nen paar neue spielebenchmarks. hab ja einiges an neuen games, aber muss erst gucken, ob ich den origin ordner vernünftig auf die hdd kopiert bekomme, sodass die spiele dann auch noch laufen.


----------



## roheed (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, aber man ist halt doch so fixiert auf den avatar das man hin und wieder doch vergisst auf den Namen zu schaun^^ also mich hast fast ausgetrixt bekommen


----------



## Vaykir (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

als kleiner tipp:
mein avatar wird immer nen engel sein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach jo eben hab dich echt nicht erkannt @Vaykir!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bald das Aus für den Flash Speicher in SSDs?

Memristor-Chips: HP will Flashspeicher aus SSDs verbannen - ReRam als Alternative - ram, speicher, flash


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Oktober 2011)

Na das klingt ja mal interessant!
Bin gespannt in welche Richtung sich das entwicheln wird und vor allem wie schnell. 

Mein Dank an den Hardy für die News.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bald das Aus für den Flash Speicher in SSDs?
> 
> Memristor-Chips: HP will Flashspeicher aus SSDs verbannen - ReRam als Alternative - ram, speicher, flash


 
endlich wieder nen grund sinnlos geld auszugeben


----------



## Lutz81 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe eben Windows 7 neu aufgesetzt...wollte Fragen ob ich lieber den Windows Treiber oder den von Intel nehmen soll ? Zwecks Trim usw.
Habe nochmal Benchmark durchlaufen lassen. Sind die Werte für Sata 3Gbit/s... okay ? i7 970 @stock


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der Intel Treiber ist besser als der von win7 und unterstützt natürlich Trim wie auch der win7 Treiber.


----------



## Lutz81 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke!  Wenn der Intel Treiber installiert ist, steht bei AS SSD Benchmark dann iaStor statt msahci ?


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Lutz81 schrieb:


> Danke!  Wenn der Intel Treiber installiert ist, steht bei AS SSD Benchmark dann iaStor statt msahci ?



Genau so ist es


----------



## Lutz81 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Alles klar....dankeschön


----------



## sobo85 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin total sauer.
Habe gestern meine neue M4 eingebaut und Windoof 7 Prof. 64bit installiert. Es waren auch schon alle Updates und co drauf.

Heute habe ich ihn wieder gestartet und habe Spiele installiert (Steam, Origin).
Als ich vom Abendessen wiederkam war meine Monitorstatusleute orange.  Als ich ihn aus- und wieder eingeschaltet hatte kam "no signal". Nach  einem Neustart des PCs lief der Lüfter der Graka auf voller Power und  ich machte erneut einen Reset. Danach hat er sich bei einer Anzeige von  meinem Board (Asus P5Q-E) aufgehangen und bei einem erneuten Neustart  erkannte er die Windowspartition nicht mehr auf der Crucial. Erkannt  wird die Festplatte im BIOS. Von meiner alten Festplatte kann ich Win7  noch starten.

Eine Reparatur habe ich auch schon versucht und funktionierte nicht. Was ist da los???? *wein*

Edit: beim Reparieren wurde auch kein Wiederherstellungspunkt gefunden,  obwohl er bei der Installation der Updates welche erstellt  hat!!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du von der HDD startest kannst du dann noch auf die m4 zugreifen? Ich mein Daten lesen oder drauf schreiben? Ich mein kann natürlich immer sein das die m4 defekt ist, das kommt halt bei Hardware schon mal vor. Aber teste das mal ob du noch lesen und auf ihr schreiben kannst.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Erstmal SSD abklemmen und mal allgemein abchecken, inwieweit der Rechner noch chaotisch reagiert.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



sobo85 schrieb:


> Als ich vom Abendessen wiederkam war meine Monitorstatusleute orange.  Als ich ihn aus- und wieder eingeschaltet hatte kam "no signal". Nach  einem Neustart des PCs lief der Lüfter der Graka auf voller Power und  ich machte erneut einen Reset. Danach hat er sich bei einer Anzeige von  meinem Board (Asus P5Q-E) aufgehangen und bei einem erneuten Neustart  erkannte er die Windowspartition nicht mehr auf der Crucial. Erkannt  wird die Festplatte im BIOS. Von meiner alten Festplatte kann ich Win7  noch starten.
> 
> Eine Reparatur habe ich auch schon versucht und funktionierte nicht. Was ist da los???? *wein*
> 
> Edit: beim Reparieren wurde auch kein Wiederherstellungspunkt gefunden,  obwohl er bei der Installation der Updates welche erstellt  hat!!?!??!?!?!?!?


 
Ich will ja nicht unken, aber 
absolut die gleichen/selben Fehler wie  bei meiner XLR8, als sie gestorben ist. Bin aufs verrecken nicht mehr an die Platte gekommen.

Versuche mal den "abgesicherten Modus", wenn da der Start beim Treiberladen stehen bleibt ist sie tot.


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So meine M4 128GB ist gekommen. Habe jetzt nicht die ganzen 30 Posts seit meinem letzten Post gelesen. Ist sie immer noch das ultimative ding, trotz des schlechten testergebnisses der letzten PCGH? 
schaffe es erst in paar Wochen einzubauen, und falls sie doch nicht mehr so top ist, wie alle noch vor paar tagen gesagt haben, muss sie weg innerhalb von 14 Tagen^^


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> So meine M4 128GB ist gekommen. Habe jetzt nicht die ganzen 30 Posts seit meinem letzten Post gelesen. Ist sie immer noch das ultimative ding, trotz des schlechten testergebnisses der letzten PCGH?
> schaffe es erst in paar Wochen einzubauen, und falls sie doch nicht mehr so top ist, wie alle noch vor paar tagen gesagt haben, muss sie weg innerhalb von 14 Tagen^^



junge junge, du hast echt ein Problem  was genau soll sich den die leltzen tage geändert haben?!  Ja die m4 ist die ultimative SSD und wird es auch noch paar Wochen/Monate bleiben.


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie du schon mal richtig erkannt hast, bin ich ein ja schon krasser Perfektionist. 
Es ist aber nicht alles perfekt weil ich wieder etwas entdeckt habe was wie ich finde ungewöhnlich ist:
Klick Mich!

vieleicht weißt du weiter ob das normal ist?


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

dürfte normal sein, soweit ich weiß hat erst die Sandy-Bridge native verschlüsselungsalgorythmen integriert. die i7 muss jetzt entpacken, verschieben verschlüsseln und das kostet schon ein wenig Leistung. Könnte sein das die SB abhilfe schafen würde. weiß aber nicht mehr auswendig welchen TYP sie integriert haben


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja, Kollege meint er hat mit AES 20% Auslastung selber Prozessor. 
Denke weil ich das mit AES-Twofish verschlüsselt habe ist es so hoch^^


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann auch sein, wenn ich den bench von Truecrypte ausführe geht bei mir die Auslastung auf 100% hoch


----------



## mojoxy (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Wie du schon mal richtig erkannt hast, bin ich ein ja schon krasser Perfektionist.


Das hat mit Perfektionismus aber schon lange nichts mehr zu tun... Ist ja schon echt bald krankhaft


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja wenn ich Dateien, von einer nicht verschlüsselten Platte in die HDD verschiebe die verschlüsselt ist oder umgekehrt, ist die Cpu Last ~50% niedriger, weil er sich das entschlüsseln oder verschlüsseln spart.

*@mojoxy* ja mich stört es einfach wenn es nicht so Läuft wie ich das will, oder nicht so ist wie ich es will, oder ich nicht weiß warum etwas so ist was ich eigentlich nicht will


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe, siehste...dann haste es dir ja fast selber erklärt


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dennoch gibt es hoffentlich ein Truecrypt spezi hier der mir das bestätigt, sonst kann ich heute nicht ruhig schlafen


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich arbeite leider nicht beim FBI und brauch deshalb nicht so hohe Verschlüsselungen auf meinen Festplatten das ich dir das 100% bestätigen könnte  ungewöhnlich finde ich es auf jeden fall nicht


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ungewöhnlich ist auch, wenn ich 10x dateien verschiebe, auf die erste HDD und zweite, usw. ist die Cpu-Auslastung bei 20-30% loool... raffe ich wieder nicht. Müsste doch eigenlich die Auslastung explodieren. 

Kopiere ich wieder nur 1x datei 70%.


----------



## axxo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mr. Wayne hat seine SSD mit TC verschlüsselt? Geht das überhaupt? Bei den Sandforce Dingern weiß ich das der Hersteller dringend davon abrät, warum auch immer. Kann aber natürlich sein das die M4 da keinerlei Probleme mit hat


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

er hat es noch nicht gemacht...aber jetzt hast ein fass aufgemacht  viel Spaß bei der nächsten diskusionsrunde


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

neee, systemplatte verschlüssel ich nicht, viel zu langsam. Will ja später die SSD genießen. WE baue ich die ein.


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> neee, systemplatte verschlüssel ich nicht, viel zu langsam. Will ja später die SSD genießen. WE baue ich die ein.


wer auch immer grad vor der tastatur sitzt...was hast du mit mr. wayne gemacht?  so gefällst du mir schon viel besser. nicht soviel zweifeln, machen!


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hrrrhrrrhrrr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Lecker!


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

199.999 Klicks wir kommen


----------



## sobo85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



sobo85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin total sauer.
> Habe gestern meine neue M4 eingebaut und Windoof 7 Prof. 64bit installiert. Es waren auch schon alle Updates und co drauf.
> ...


 

Also nach einer Neuinstallation bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz 
Versuche gleich mal von meiner alten Windowsversion drauf zuzugreifen....Bekomme ich aber gerade immer Bluescreens (00x0000007B) 

Nach der Neuinstallation hatte ich immernoch das Problem, dass mein Rechner nach dem Runterfahren neustartet. Dachte es lag am Windows, aber wohl doch nicht. Woran kann es dann noch liegen?


----------



## MR. Wayne (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> 199.999 Klicks wir kommen


 
Tja und das nur weil ich hier angefangen habe zu Posten


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Also nach einer Neuinstallation bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz
> Versuche gleich mal von meiner alten Windowsversion drauf zuzugreifen....Bekomme ich aber gerade immer Bluescreens



du hast windows noch auf die ssd bekommen?! wenn das wirklich der fall ist einfach mal alle HDD und DVD abklemmen und evtl. die SSD secure erasen.




> Tja und das nur weil ich hier angefangen habe zu Posten


ja die letzte 50 000 sind nur von dir


----------



## sobo85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

secure erasen?


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja hätten wir halt einfach mal die startseite gelesen, wa? 
Die SSD URLÖSCHEn...also auf werkszustand zurück setzten. dauert keine 5 minuten


----------



## sobo85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bevor ich da rumspiele schicke ich die Festplatte lieber zu MF zurück und lass mir eine neue schicken! Bevor ich die total verhunze 
Nach der Installation von der CD will er Windows starten und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, schaltet später auf "no signal" und dann startet der PC neu....


----------



## roheed (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also ich habe so meine zweifel das es an der ssd liegt aber wenn du dir unsicher bist schick sie lieber zurück und versuch dein glück mit einer anderen....

Als letzter Strohhalm...mach mal im Bios den AHCI Modus aus und achte darauf, dass die SSD auf jeden fall am Intel controller hängt


----------



## sobo85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab es ausgeschaltet und auf einmal kam die meldung das der pc in nem Ruhezustand war und dort nicht raus kam!?

Sämtliche Neustarts und Installationen und er bleibt trotzdem ausgeschaltetem AHCI bei einem schwarzen Bildschirm hängen.


----------



## mojoxy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Manchmal frag ich mich schon was die Leute immer mit ihren PCs machen 
Ich glaube auch kaum daran, dass das SSD hier Schuld ist!


----------



## sobo85 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nach einer lanparty im september hat meine eine festplatte (wo win7 drauf war/ist) macken bekommen. Sie ist ständig an und aus gegangen. Teilweise brauchte ich eine Menge Anläufe, damit Win überhaupt startet und im Win später hin das Betriebssystem dann auch öfter. Da habe ich mich für eine SSD entschieden. Crucial bestellt, eingebaut und Win7 draufinstalliert. Alles lief gut bis vorgestern.....Und wo es los ging, war ich nichmal am PC


----------



## roheed (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

*@sobo85*
also das klingt echt stark danach das eher dein Mainboard nen macken hat wenn du mich fragst...mit der hdd hats ja auch schon irgendwie nen schuß abgehabt!

*@all und speziell für wayne* 

ein sehr sehr sehr schöner und ausführlicher Test fast aller gängigen SSD's
SSD-Vergleichstest Teil 2: 11 SSDs über 128 GB : SSDs größer als 128 GB Kapazität auf dem Prüfstand

Wie es aussieht, könnte die neue Samsung eine ernstzunehmende alternative zu den m4 werden! Von der SF2 Generation rate ich, aufgrund massiver Kompatibilitäts Probleme, weiterhin Kategorisch ab auch wenn die Leistung grundsätzlich überzeugen kann.


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe danke *roheed 


*


> Wer großen Wert auf eine möglichst konstante Lese- und Schreibrate  unabhängig vom Einsatzgebiet legt, wird bei der Controller-Konkurrenz  schnell fündig. Hier sind die *Crucial m4* und die Intel SSD 510 besonders  interessant, denn sie liegen auf dem Leistungsniveau der schnellsten  SandForce-Laufwerke.


 hihi


----------



## roheed (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja wenn du uns schon nicht geglaubt hast dann hast es ja jetzt nochmal schwarz auf weiß^^warum PCGH die m4 so schlecht bewertet ist einfach unverständlich! Und in sachen Qualität kommen an die m4 und Intel (510!) eh nichts ran!


----------



## axxo (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

An der PCGH-Testsache bin ich dran, leider ist der zuständige Mitarbeiter im Moment krank und kann sich noch nicht zur Sache äussern, aber ich hab da schonmal bescheid gegeben das deren Test so einige Fragen aufwirft


----------



## mojoxy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> *@all und speziell für wayne*
> 
> ein sehr sehr sehr schöner und ausführlicher Test fast aller gängigen SSD's
> SSD-Vergleichstest Teil 2: 11 SSDs über 128 GB : SSDs größer als 128 GB Kapazität auf dem Prüfstand


Was mich sehr wundert ist der extrem hohe AS-SSD-Score der Vertex 3! 732P bekommen die angeblich in ihrem Test hin. Das steht ja im krassen Gegenteil zu unseren Erfahrungen, denn dort kommt die "schnellste" V3 nur auf 539P! Und ich konnte in dem Test nicht herauslesen, dass sie die MIOPS-Variante haben, oder habe ich das übersehen?
Gab es vielleicht ein FW-Update seitens OCZ, welches die Leistung so sehr beflügelt, oder ist das hier nur ein "Cherry Pick" gewesen??


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist aber auch die dicke Vertex 3 was sie da getestet haben...kann ja sein das die noch ein bischen besser weg kommt weil schreibspeed höher als bei den kleinen. darüber hinaus ist mir eh schleierhaft wie sie allgemein so gut abschneiden konnte und auf die vielen vielen ausfälle und probleme mit der FW wird mal wieder nicht hingewiesen.


----------



## thom_cat (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die schneiden so gut ab, weil es ja grundsätzlich sehr gute ssds sind.

die m4 ist meiner meinung nach teilweise sogar etwas überbewertet aufgund ihrer leistung im as ssd benchmark.
ssds mit sandforce controller bieten eine hervorragende leistung, gerade wenn sie auf synchronen flash setzen.

allerdings sollte man bei so einem artikel schon auch auf die bestehenden probleme mit der stabilität eingehen.


----------



## axxo (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Was mich sehr wundert ist der extrem hohe AS-SSD-Score der Vertex 3! 732P bekommen die angeblich in ihrem Test hin. Das steht ja im krassen Gegenteil zu unseren Erfahrungen, denn dort kommt die "schnellste" V3 nur auf 539P! Und ich konnte in dem Test nicht herauslesen, dass sie die MIOPS-Variante haben, oder habe ich das übersehen?
> Gab es vielleicht ein FW-Update seitens OCZ, welches die Leistung so sehr beflügelt, oder ist das hier nur ein "Cherry Pick" gewesen??


 

Ich hatte meine Vertex 3 Max Iops 120Gb auf 701 Punkte(stand damals auch so in unserer Tabelle), allerdings kam die nach ein paar Wochen gebrauch nie wieder über die 650.
Die 256er könnte also durchaus auf 7xx Punkte kommen, allerdings bezweifel ich das es die normalen Versionen in diese Punktregion kommen.


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

199.975 

200 000 und ich war dabei Fühlt sich an wie Silvester. ich danke euch jetzt schon allen für diesen umwerfenden Erfolg den ich mir nie erträumen hätte lassen. 


EDIT: Statistik

Knapp ein Jahr alt, fast 200 000 klicks, wahnwitzige 6.550 Beiträge und 100 "gefällt mir" Klicks! zu geil um wahr zu sein.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

*Keks reich*


----------



## roheed (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

200.042 hihi


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh ich bin auf Platz zwei der gnadenlosen Spamliste, hehe!! 

@roheed ja Glückwunsch zu deinem Kind scheint ja echt was geworden zu sein und gezeugt wurde es unter der Dusche wenn ich mich recht erinnere!


----------



## mojoxy (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tja roheed hat einfach eine Marklücke entdeckt und dort erfolgreich sein eigenes Produkt platziere können


----------



## Manicmanuel (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So ich meld mich auch mal wieder mit einer Fragestellung. 
Ich hab 2 M4 SSD´s mit je 64 GB auf der einn ist bereits das OS. 
Soll ich die 2. einfach für Spiele verwenden oder sie zu einem Raid0 zusammenfassen....???
Irgendwie hab ich grad keinen Nerv mein Sys neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach was ein RAID0 würd eh nix bringen, nimm die zweite für Spiele und andere Programme. Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht, ist das Sinnvollste.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und? Was sagen die Profis?


----------



## axxo (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube es traut sich keiner was zu dir zu sagen um sich Diskussionen zu sparen. 

Spaß beiseite, für Sata2 sind das Top-Werte.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hehehe Dankööö.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Job passt absolut! War ja ne lange Geburt, hehe!


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Obwohl ich sagen muss, das beim ersten start 2sek gebraucht hat, dann war ich aufm desktop. 
Jetzt nach der fertigen Einrichtung dauert es so lange wie bei meiner alten HDD, nur der Desktop ist gleich da. 
BTW. das windows zeichen braucht lange^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nach dem Bios Screen muss windows in ca. 20-35 Sekunden da sein, dann ist alles in ordnung!


----------



## roheed (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> @roheed ja Glückwunsch zu deinem Kind scheint ja echt was geworden zu sein und gezeugt wurde es unter der Dusche wenn ich mich recht erinnere!


hehe ja, die Schnapsidee einen SSD Sammelthread anzulegen ist mir damals wirklich unter der dusche gekommen XD Aber hätte kaum gedacht das er mal über 50k klicks haben wird. Vorallem weil der Start ganz schön schleppend verlief^^ Selbst du hast ihn ja übersehen  Aber nach einigen Tage ist er ja abgegangen wie sau und im mittleren Teil ging es ja richtig krank zur sache als wir "dreischicht" betrieb gefahren sind^^ weißt noch? 



> Tja roheed hat einfach eine Marklücke entdeckt und dort erfolgreich sein eigenes Produkt platziere können


Ja so könnte man es auch sagen^^hat mich eh gewundert das da noch keiner drauf gekommen ist. 2010 war ja nicht unbedingt der startschuss der SSDs. Wobei ok, Sandforce hat den markt 2010 doch ganz schön ins  rollen gebracht. 




> Und? Was sagen die Profis?


Für SAta 2 bestens^^ Und was sagste? geht schon geil ab oder?


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop Fett


----------



## axxo (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bin mal gespannt wo die Dinger hier preislich liegen werden, sobald es da in Regionen von 50ct/GB geht könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, sowas zu verbauen, allerdings nur mit 2x128GB M4 für System und Anwendungen nebendran.

Kingmax stellt SSD mit 1 TByte vor - ssd


----------



## Manicmanuel (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also 2x die m4 mit 64 gb .... eine fürs os und die wichtigsten Progs. + die andere für Spiele is scho recht flott.. hab jetzt noch die beiden 500 Gb Platten ins RAID0 (für alles was so an unnützem anfällt) und die 750er als Datengrab... aber so wirklich flott is das nicht


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich würde soweit es geht die 2 ssd's einzeln rennen lassen und sie nicht in einem Verbund zusammenschweißen. das RAID0 nicht wirklich was reisen tut siehste ja schon selber an deinen HDD.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Obwohl ich sagen muss, das beim ersten start 2sek gebraucht hat, dann war ich aufm desktop.
> Jetzt nach der fertigen Einrichtung dauert es so lange wie bei meiner alten HDD, nur der Desktop ist gleich da.
> BTW. das windows zeichen braucht lange^^


Das braucht bei mir auch ein bisschen - schiebe es immer auf die vielen Dienste die bei mir im Hintergrund laufen (beruhigt das Gewissen ). Der Vergleich zur HDD hinkt aber gewaltig! Zum Einen würde ich sagen mein "fertiges" System, mit allen unnützen Programmen und was sich so über die Zeit ansammelt, bootet immer noch schneller als meine HDD mit frischen Windows! Zum Anderen heißt Desktop anzeigen bei einem HDD-System ja noch nichts. Das hat auch mein Pentium I mit IDE-Platte in unter einer Minute geschafft, doch dann darfste noch mal ~5 Minuten warten bis er auf die ersten Eingaben reagiert 
Das Problem haste mit dem SSD nun nicht mehr. Ah Icons sind da, Klick und ab geht er - der Eder 


Edit: Bin echt mal auf die Preise des Kingmax gespannt. Die müssen doch deutlich unter den Markführern sein, um kein Ladenhüter zu werden. Denn nicht nur die Leistungsdaten sind nicht mehr von heute (SATA 3Gb/s macht sich auf dem Blatt auch nicht mehr so gut), auch der Name sagt mir nix. Und der Bauer isst bekanntlich nichts, was er nicht kennt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nun ja ich weiß das Kingmax seit mehreren Jahren MicroSD Karten zum Beispiel herstellt aber ist halt ne Chinesische Firma deshalb Vorsicht!


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

cool wäre es allemal wenn man mal anstelle von unendlich viel speed lieber etwas mehr Speicherplatz bekommen würde. also sagen wir mal 500gb SSD mit halbwegs brauchbaren eckdaten für 200€ zB^^ dann würden meine hdd vollends raus fliegen.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> 500gb SSD mit halbwegs brauchbaren eckdaten für 200€


Dear Santa...


----------



## thom_cat (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> dann würden meine hdd vollends raus fliegen



das ziel habe ich im grunde mittlerweile erreicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Job ich auch, hab nur noch eine für die Datensicherung!


----------



## thom_cat (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

im system 320gb ssd speicher und auf dem dachboden nen nas mit 2tb


----------



## samoth (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Guten Abend zusammen,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich eine Samsung 470 SSD mit 256 GB im Dell Vostro 3300 Notebook (i5, 3 GB RAM, Win7 64bit) eingebaut. Zu Beginn war ich von der Leistung überzeugt aber nicht beeindruckt. Heute stieß ich dann per Recherche auf das AS SSD und ließ einen Benchmark über das System (direkt nach dem Neustart) laufen. Dabei erhielt ich die Werte, wie sie auch im Screenshot zu sehen sind. Grundsätzlich sagen mir diese noch nicht viel, aber der Vergleich bei einem Kollegen, der seine SSD nun schon seit über einem Jahr in seinem i5-Notebook mit 4 GB RAM hat, erstaunte mich doch sehr: Seine SSD hatte einen AS SSD Gesamtscore von 435 und war auch sonst in den anderen Disziplinen deutlich schneller. Auch das Starten aus dem Ruhezustand dauerte bei ihm ca. 20 Sekunden, während mein Notebook ca. 45 Sekunden braucht - selbst wenn keine Programme geöffnet sind.

Als weitere Grundlage meiner Recherche habe ich noch die gemessenen Werte auf dieser Seite mit meinen Werten verglichen: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Samsung-SSD-470-Series-Upgrade-Kit.62354.0.html

Was ich nun schon durchgeführt bzw. geprüft habe: 

01. TRIM ist an.
02. Platte hängt im Notebook am einzigen SATA-Anschluss und im BIOS ist und war AHCI aktiviert (s. Screenshot).
03. Allignment passt laut AS SSD.
04. Defrag, Super-/Prefetch und Readyboost sind abgeschaltet. Defrag per Häckchen und die anderen Werte per Registry.

Was ggf. noch interessant ist: Ich habe die komlpette SSD mit True Crypt verschlüsselt, dabei kann ich aber nicht abschätzen ob das nun die Leistung entsprechend drückt.

Ich wäre sehr, SEHR glücklich wenn ihr noch Ideen hättet, die mir zu einer deutlich besseren Leistung verhelfen...

Wenn Fragen bestehen oder noch weitere Systemspezifikationen gebraucht werden, liefere ich diese gerne nach 


Danke vorab und viele Grüße

Samoth


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop der sehr wichtige 4k Wert ist zu niedrig. Ist eigentlich der Wert der extrem an der CPU Leistung hängt. Schalte mal auf Höchstleistung in win7 also die Energiespar- Modi aus und mach noch mal einen Bench! Muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich mit der Samsung 470 in der 256GB Variante nicht so die Ahnung hab.


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo AHCI ist an...wie hulk schon sagte, Probier mal die Stromspardinge aus zu machen. Die bremsen beim Benchen unheimlich. Ich denke das Problem  bei dir wird eher aus der TrueCrype ecke kommen. die Verschlüsselung wird zuviel leistung fressen. darüber hinaus sind ja die Laptop CPUs nicht gerade dafür bekannt Leistung im Überschuss anbieten zu können


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja aber ich hatte da mit meinem vier Jahre alten Laptop und der m4 64GB viel bessere WErte. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, außer die große ist langsamer als die kleinen. Wie gesagt die 470 in dieser Ausführung kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sie schaft im 4k-64 auch weit über 100 mb/s...ich denke True Crypte verschlüsselung wird sie ohne ende ausbremsen. Der arbeitsaufwand ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## axxo (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist mit Sicherheit das Truecrypt.


----------



## samoth (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ihr macht mich total fertig . TC wollte ich schon auf dem Laptop lassen, weil ich das Teil häufig herumtrage und so auch das Risiko des Diebstahls gegeben ist. Aber sei es drum: Ich lass die Platte bis morgen mal decrypten (dauert ja nicht lange  ), messe erneut und gebe dann gleich hier Bescheid. 

Vorhin erhielt ich noch den Tipp mal den Intel AHCI-Treiber zu testen. Meint ihr, dass mir das auch noch Zuwächse bei der Performance bringt?

Update: Die Vermutung von @axxo scheint sich zu bewahrheiten. Hier noch schnell 2 Links vor dem Schlafengehen.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f227/ssd-und-verschluesselung-truecrypt-erfahrungen-681287.html
http://media-addicted.de/ssd-and-truecrypt-durability-and-performance-issues/744/

Gruß
Samoth


----------



## samoth (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Guten Morgen,

hier meine neuen Werte - es hat sich wirklich einiges getan. Ist das schon alles oder darf ich jetzt nichts mehr erwarten? 

Info: Ich habe auch das System auf Höchstleistung gesetzt, was jedoch nur minimale Auswirkungen auf den Benchmark hatte.


----------



## roheed (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist immer noch zu mager...mind. die doppelten Punkte sollten drin sein. 

Besorg dir mal "PRIME95" und laste während des benchen einen Kern der CPU aus. Dann sollten die werte drastisch hoch gehen.


----------



## samoth (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dank dir für die Info! 

Hier auch die aktuellen Werte wieder als Screenshot. Ich hoffe, dass ich Prime korrekt eingestellt habe. Bei der Kontrolle im Taskmanager war der erste von vier Kernen voll belastet, während die anderen iwo im unteren drittel herumdümpelten?

Was bedeutet das nun? Die Werte haben sich teilweise verschlechtert aber hauptsächlich marginal verbessert.

Grüße
Samoth


----------



## axxo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann natürlich sein das es die OCZ SSD vom Truecrypt zerissen hat, ich würd die mal 1-2 Nächte Idlen lassen und schauen ob es besser wird. Die OCZ und auch Corsair Leute raten dringlichst von Truecrypt ab, weil das wohl sehr schnell das Durawrite einsetzen lässt.

edit: Sehe gerade, ist ja ne Samsung? Hat die auch den Sandforce Controller verbaut?


----------



## samoth (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Dank dir für die Info! 

Hier auch die aktuellen Werte wieder als Screenshot. Ich hoffe, dass ich  Prime korrekt eingestellt habe. Bei der Kontrolle im Taskmanager war  der erste von vier Kernen voll belastet, während die anderen iwo im  unteren drittel herumdümpelten?

Was bedeutet das nun? Die Werte haben sich teilweise verschlechtert aber hauptsächlich marginal verbessert.

Grüße
Samoth




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenigstens vor der Neuinstallation mal einen Secure Erase gemacht? Damit setzt man die SSD quasi wieder auf Auslieferungszustand. Sonst wüsste ich da aber auch nichts mehr, was da helfen kann.


----------



## samoth (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> edit: Sehe gerade, ist ja ne Samsung? Hat die auch den Sandforce Controller verbaut?



"Samsung entwirft und fertigt die Komponenten seiner SSDs selbst,  weshalb in der 470-Reihe der hauseigene Controller Samsung S3C29MAX01  werkelt, kurz MAX genannt."

Quelle: Samsung SSD 470 (256 GB) : SSD-Vergleichstest Teil 2: 11 SSDs über 128 GB




axxo schrieb:


> Wenigstens vor der Neuinstallation mal einen Secure  Erase gemacht? Damit setzt man die SSD quasi wieder auf  Auslieferungszustand. Sonst wüsste ich da aber auch nichts mehr, was da  helfen kann.



Weder noch: Die Platte ist nagelneu und ich habe direkt (ohne die Verschlüsselung) von meiner alten SATA-HDD auf die neue SSD geklont (mit Acronis). Schlimm?


----------



## axxo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was ich machen würde: Fragen ob man die Samsung Dinger mit TC verschlüsseln darf. Das mit dem Klonen ist nicht so die Optimallösung, funktioniert zwar aber eine Neuinstallation ist immer besser.

Secure Erase wenn die SSD nagelneu ist macht natürlich keinen Sinn, allerdings nachdem die mit TC behämmert wurde kann das schon helfen, aber wie gesagt, bei den Samsung Teilen hab ich da 0 Ahnung, deswegen kann ich dir da keine sicheren Ratschläge geben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh von einer HDD auf eine SSD zu Klonen ist nie so gut. Du musst da einige Dinge beachten vor allem aber die Defragmentierung von Hand abschalten. Lies dir am besten beide Startposts durch die oben angepinnt sind. Das Beste ist wirklich entweder von ner anderen SSD klonen oder halt wie bei dir neu zu installieren.


----------



## samoth (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Defragmentierung, Pre- und Superfetching habe ich gleich nach dem Klon abgeschaltet. Daran kann es liegen oder was habe ich nicht verstanden? 

Die Tipps habe ich damals einem PC Magazin entnommen. Die rieten vor einer Neuinstallation noch dazu, die 100 MB Bitlocker Partition zu entfernen. Durch das Klonen ist diese Partition jedoch noch auf meinem System. Sind diese 100 MB vielleicht noch relevant, obwohl ich kein Bitlocker nutze?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber eine Neuinstallation ist in dem Fall mit enorm viel Zeit verbunden. Daher wollte ich vorher noch alle Eventualitäten abklopfen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Auf den 100MB ist der Bootloader drauf, wenn du die Partition löschst dann startet win7 nicht mehr. Dann kannst du die win7 DVD rein legen und auf den Reparaturmodus gehen dann legt er einen neuen Bootloader an und win7 starte wieder.


----------



## samoth (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OK, aber ist dieser Bereich (der ja nicht immer vorhanden sein muss) nun relevant für die Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö eigentlich nicht! Wenn die 100MB dich nicht stören dann lass sie, wenn doch mach es so wie ich oben beschrieben habe. Funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## samoth (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut, dann lass ich es so stehen .

Ich warte jetzt noch ein wenig, ob noch weitere Vorschläge kommen... Sollte da nichts mehr passieren, werde ich am Woende wohl einmal testweise eine Neuinstallation durchführen, Treiber installieren und im Anschluss noch einmal benchen .


----------



## roheed (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

um das Problem einzugrenzen würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:

- Image der aktuellen SSD ziehen und auf externe legen (nimm am besten Acronis)
- SSD mit Secure Erase auf Werkszustand versetzten
- Windows FRISCH drauf machen
- Evtl. Chipsatz Treiber drauf machen
- Benchen und Posten dann sieht man weiter. 
...
- wenns nicht besser ist Image wieder drauf ziehn und gut ist

wenn du wirklich noch Bock hast weiter die nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen Installiere noch den Chipsatztreiber deines Laptops...
Haste den nicht die Möglichkeit die Samsung mal extern in einem Desktop zu testen?


----------



## mojoxy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OCZ hat ein neues Update (v 2.15) herausgeworfen, dass nun angeblich endlich das BSOD Problem beheben soll. Man darf gespannt sein 
Download wie immer direkt bei OCZ: OCZ Technology
Wer testet darf hier gerne berichten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie oft sie das schon versprochen habe, mal echt gespannt!


----------



## axxo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie oft sie das schon versprochen habe, mal echt gespannt!


 
1. das und 2.verraten die nie was denn nun geändert wurde und warum es jetzt auf einmal besser sein soll. Sowas kenne ich persönlich noch aus meiner Ausbildungszeit wenn man für irgendeinen Kunden was programmiert hat das vom einen auf den anderen Tag funktionierte und dann mal wieder nicht(und man selbst eben 0 Ahnung hatte, was überhaupt falsch gelaufen ist). Ein so großer Hersteller von SSDs (auf die man sich verlassen muss) darf sich meiner Meinung nach sowas komplett nicht erlauben, zumindest nicht in diesem Stil.
Immerhin versucht man ja schon seit 2.06 das Problem in den Griff zu bekomen, mich würden da echt alle Details zu interessieren, ging ja jetzt auch über gute 4 Monate.

Naja,es gibt diesmal sowas wie einen Changelog:



> Changes:
> 
> Fixed a rare condition that may cause Windows Blue Screen error when the  primary-configured drive woke up from either a SATA slumber mode or  S3/S4 modes
> Fixed a rare condition that may cause Windows Blue Screen error when the drive was configured as primary with OS installed
> ...


Dadurch bestätigt sich das die Bluescreens teilweise sogar mit TRIM zu tun hatten, den viele User hatten ja Abstürze beklagt, nachdem die Rechner mehrere Stunden am Idlen waren und so gut wie keine Aktivität herrschte.

Hier hat jemand mit der alten und neuer FW gebencht, vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant: http://www.win-zeit-forum.de/board3...-vertex-3-max-iops-sata-iii-2-5-ssd/#post2445


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich würd mich ja anpissen wenn sie irgendwann empfehlen Trim zu deaktivieren, heheheh!


----------



## roheed (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm wenns wirklich von TRIM kommt würde ich es halt einfach mal spassenhalber ausmachen^^ geht ja recht flott. Aber ich denke TRIM ist der falsche begriff...es muss die GC routine sein die das dann verursacht  (trim "markiert" ja nur, gc räumt im idle auf)


----------



## axxo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich würd mich ja anpissen wenn sie irgendwann empfehlen Trim zu deaktivieren, heheheh!


 
Wenns noch lange so weiter geht, werden sie bald empfehlen müssen, von anderen Herstellern zu kaufen .

Ich verstehe das bei OCZ sowieso nicht, die kaufen alles mögliche an Patenten und Firmen und Controllern auf, schließen dafür sogar die recht gut laufende DRAM-Abteilung komplett, aber im Endeffekt kaufen die dann doch wieder bei Sandforce ein und sind darauf angewiesen, das Sandforce ihnen alle 2 Wochen eine neue Firmware bastelt die dann vielleicht mal den Fehler behebt. Komische Geschäftsstrategie, zumindest im Moment, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja noch langfristig irgendwas das Sinn macht.


----------



## thom_cat (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

es wird tatsächlich schon von verbesserungen mit der firmware gesprochen... jetzt muss das ganze nur noch langfristig funktionieren


----------



## samoth (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> um das Problem einzugrenzen würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:
> 
> - Image der aktuellen SSD ziehen und auf externe legen (nimm am besten Acronis)
> - SSD mit Secure Erase auf Werkszustand versetzten
> ...


 

Genau das hatte ich auch vor . Am Woende wird es dann mal getestet! Ich gebe wieder Bescheid.

Abgesehen davon habe ich noch eine Frage: Im Screenshot seht ihr meine aktuelle Plattenverteilung. Reicht der freie Speicher oder sollte ich da noch etwas ändern? Ich glaube einmal gelesen zu haben, dass noch *genügend* Speicher auf einer SSD frei sein muss, damit sie gut funktioniert.

Mit hoffnungsvollen Grüßen

Samoth


----------



## mojoxy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Komische Geschäftsstrategie, zumindest im Moment, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja noch langfristig irgendwas das Sinn macht.


Frag mal HP


----------



## djnoob (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kleine sammlung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mach mal bitte von jeder SSD einen AS SSD Benchmark und poste den Screenshot!


----------



## djnoob (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die 64er ist verkauft, da kann ich dir nichts anbieten.
Hier mal nen bench mit Fancy Cache  von der 128er .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi mal wieder ihr lieben SSD-Meister! 
Ich habe seit Wochen das dumme Gefühl, dass meine kleine Vertex Plus langsam drauf geht.
Ich hatte letztes WE meinen Lappi neu aufgesetz, da sich einige Programme sehr seltsam verhalten haben:
z.B. Avira deaktivierte sich selbstständig oder diverse Treiber wurde nicht geladen. 
Also mal eben Win7 schnell frisch installiert und schonmal das nötigste installiert.
Seit Montag hatte ich den nun  icht mehr an und fahre den eben hoch da springen mich gleich mal wieder drei "wunderschöne" Fehlermeldungen an.
Habe zweimal rebootet, aber kein Erfolg auf Besserung.
Was meint ihr dazu?
...
....
.....
Äh also ich wollte euch gerade den Screenshot mit den vielen tollen Fehlermeldungen (von Steam, Skype und ne Sicherheitswarnung) anhängen, da stelle ich fest, dass das Bild als .dib gespeichert wurde und sich somit nich hochladen lässt.
Ich speichere grundsätzlich als .jpg 
Ändern geht auch nicht über Paint... speichert nicht mehr.... bin ratlos... und schockiert...


----------



## djnoob (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte von jeder SSD einen AS SSD Benchmark und poste den Screenshot!


 
bitte sehr .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Kaki: Also wenn sich Avira von selbst deaktiviert ist es ein übles Zeichen eines Virus-es! Weil wenn sich deine SSD verabschieden würde, käme es wohl eher zu BSOD.

Du kannst auch mal den ATTO laufen lassen, wenn es dort keine Probleme gibt ist die SSD eigentlich in ordnung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> bitte sehr .


 
Ah dann gibt es zwischen der 128 und 256GB Version keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied, schade das du die kleine nicht mehr hast hätte mich interessiert wie viel langsamer sie gegenüber den großen ist.


----------



## djnoob (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hatte vorher natürlich ein screen aber nicht mit as nur find ich sie nicht mehr, sry. War aufjedenfall langsamer, als die beiden .


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das mit ATTO werde ich gleich mal machen ansonsten gibts hier nun den Screenshot mit den Fehlermeldungen.
Außerdem komme ich nicht mehr in die Systemeigenschaften über dem Arbeitsplatz rein, bei der Auflistung meiner deinstallierten Programme fehlen viele Programme und Avira wird garnicht mehr gestartet. 

Wie kann man sich bitte einen Virus einfangen, wenn man lediglich Win7, nen WLAN-Treiber und drei Programme installiert hat?
Win7 ist 3 Tage alt... 

Bis gleich!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh ja das sieht echt nach Virus aus. Wenn du noch mal win7 neu installiers, lege keine Speichermedien von dir in den Läppie. Fahr den Router runter schalte allse ab und dann wieder starten. Dann nur Avira drauf und dann die Updats aber nur über iNet. Dann mal sehen ob dein Lappi wieder normal reagiert.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass bei fast jedem Neustart die Scandisk durchläuft...
ATTO schaut normal aus....
Virus... au man.... das wäre dann ne Premiere in meinem Leben. 
Es gibt wohl wirklich für alles ein erstes Mal. 

Tja, dann vielen Dank schonmal.... ich gebe es jetzt auf, denn viele Windowsfunktionen scheinen hinüber zu sein...
Schönen Abend noch... ich mache mich dann mal ans Windows installieren.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@*samoth
*schau dir mal den BEitrag #6611...dann hast ein vergleichswert zu deiner Samsung. Aber im Prinzip wie ich es dir schon gesagt hab. Score um die 400 Punkte+ und einen 4k64 wert über 100 mb/s.*

@djnoob
*Die Bilder sehen sehr geil aus  Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag!*

@Kamikaze
*Es gibt drei theorieren! 
1. Wenn du "Glück" hast ist es wirklich nur ein Virus!
2. Einige User haben früher immer mal wieder berichtet, das ihre Vertex eine art "remanenz" hätten...soll heißen sie versetzten sich nach dem neustart in einen früheren zustand oder vergessen einfach dateien! Also eine art Alzheimer für SSD. Mach mal das ding richtig Platt so wie hulk es dir gesagt hat. wenn de dann ne weile ne ruhe hast haste glück gehabt. treten die Probleme wieder auf (nach einer ZEit) hat die vertex wohl wirklich den bereits erwähnten Bug. Am besten schnellstmöglich einschicken dann. 
3. Wenn dein RAM was abbekommen hat kann es in den seltensten fällen auch zu deinen beschriebenen Problemen Kommen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der Bug sollte aber eigentlich behoben sein??? Was mich halt stutzig macht ist das sich Avira abgeschaltet hat, weil das kenne ich von Viren! Damit können sie sich dann besser verteilen.
Wenn man aber bedenkt das die ganz neuen Vertex3 immer noch Probleme haben würde es mich auch nicht wundern wenn @roheed recht hätte!

Die ganze SSD Technik ist wohl noch immer nicht aus den Kinderschuhen raus.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kamikaze hat ja noch die Vertex 1.5 oder ? Als ich das damals gelesen habe waren wohl nur die Vertex 2 betroffen...isch aber schon fast nen jahr her kann gut sein das ich da was mit den versionen durcheinander bringe^^ Aber so ein kraßer Bug vergisst man so schnell nicht und ist mir da bei ihr auch spontan wieder eingefallen  Die user haben auch berichtet das sie Office drauf gemacht haben dann reset und dann war es wieder weg?! oder von heut auf morgen war Windows wieder im frisch installierten Werkszustand und was weiß der geier noch alles für kuriose dinge^^klingt erst mal total daneben aber wenn man bedenkt das "schattenkopien" in den zellen existieren gar nicht mal mehr so abwegig nur der controller verzweist auf die falschen zellen mit alten ständen.


----------



## djnoob (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die 128er habe ich schon lange drin und bisher keine veränderungen. Siehe vorrige beiträge von mir .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja Kaki hat die Vertex Plus! Jetzt erst mal abwarten wenn sie alles neu gemacht hat wie es dann bei ihr aussieht! Irgendwie hatte ich nie solche Probleme mit meinen beiden SSDs, gut einmal ist mir eine gestorben aber sonst absolut nichts. Hatte wohl glück, wenn ich mir so das Laufwerk Forum durchlese was da so alles mit den SSDs passieren kann............


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also seit ich die SSD habe, habe ich Win7 nun 3x installiert und jedes mal gab es irgendwelche seltsamen Macken.


> Die user haben auch berichtet das sie Office drauf gemacht haben dann  reset und dann war es wieder weg?! oder von heut auf morgen war Windows  wieder im frisch installierten Werkszustand und was weiß der geier noch  alles für kuriose dinge^^klingt erst mal total daneben aber wenn man  bedenkt das "schattenkopien" in den zellen existieren gar nicht mal mehr  so abwegig nur der controller verzweist auf die falschen zellen mit  alten ständen.


Das erinnert mich zum Beispiell an Firefox: ich startete den Lappi eines Tages mal wieder ganz spontan um mal eben im Forum vorbei zu schauen oder etwas zu surfen und plötzlich waren alle meine persönlichen Einstellungen im Browser weg: Lesezeichen und sonstige Einstellungen, die ich bevorzuge. 

So nun nochmal zur aktuellen Situation:
Win7 (incl. SP1) ist nun frisch drauf und ich werde mich ersteinmal hüten das wieder zu aktivieren und fleißig mal täglich beobachten... habe ja 30 Tage Zeit. 
-> soll heißen: es läuft erstmal wieder alles wie es soll, außer dass mir der WLAN/ LAN-Treiber fehlt
Ich konnte vorhin kein Programm neu installieren, viele Windowsfunktionen waren tot und die CHKDSK bei jedem Boot ging mir auch auf den Keks.... sehr übel... 
Weiteres mag ich nicht mehr aufzählen... da half nur noch platt machen. 
Mein kleines Fazit: auch wenn wohl vieles auf einen Virus hindeutet, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie ich mir den eingefangen haben sollte.
Ich bekomme durch meinen Job Windows7- und Sicherheitsschulungen als Admin und habe privat selbst noch nie derartige Probleme gehabt, außer ich war bewusst auf "bösen" Seiten und das ist lange her. 

Ich traue mich jetzt irgendwie garnichts mehr zu installieren.. au man. 

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Edit: 





> Ja Kaki hat die Vertex Plus!


Ganz genau!


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hab die muster SSD schlechthin^^
gequelt bis zum geht nicht mehr, paar mal SE gemacht. Trim aus trim an, paar TB schon drauf geschrieben und gelesen und...schnurt immer noch wie am ersten tag^^ Hat glaub einmal nen BSOD und das war nach dem ersten und einzigen FW update das Corsair je rausgebracht hat für die erste Force Generation^^

Also alles in allem die TRAUM SSD ohne irgendeine macke^^bischer und hoffe sie begleitet mich noch eine weile ^^ Teuer genug war sie ja allemal 

Aber hulky, ich muss dir sagen...die tage werden kürzer, draußer ist schmuddelwetter und...ich hab langsam lust meinen Lenovo umzubauen


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@kamikaze
wie gesagt, teste doch mal jfF deinen Arbeitsspeicher...vlt hat der auch nen schuss weg. man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jfF?  Hää?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jaaaaaa, ich wäre absolut dafür, für den Umbau!!!!

Ich muss auch sagen die Force2 die wir haben ist und war wohl einer der besten SSDs! Man ich hab letztes Jahr für das Teil 300€ gelatzt hat sich da so einiges getan vom Preis her.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht liegt es daran das es mehr SSDs jetzt bei Usern gibt aber mir scheint als würden die Probleme eher mehr als weniger................


----------



## axxo (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Falls irgendwen die 128° C  Anzeige bei seinem OCZ Laufwerk stört, hier ein Patch auf Anzeige von 30°:
Guide Temperature fix for Vertex3 / Agility3 / Solid3


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jff = just for fun 

@hulk
schwer zu sagen...vor einem jahr war das geflame auch nicht weniger als jetzt ^^ von dem her, glaub nicht das die probleme mehr geworden sind. die ausfälle mit der vertex 3 waren halt sehr auffällig aber sonst doch alles beim alten oder?^^und in 98% der fälle auch ohne probleme


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh man ...lang lang ist es her 

Windows 95 On The Internet!!! - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SOH5wzxrYk&feature=related

ob dem typ eine SSD auch was bringen könnte ?

hört ihr das gerater der hdd im zweiten video ?!^^ als ob es gestern gewesen wäre XD silent hat vor über 15 jahren glaub keine sau interessiert oder?! hab so das gefühl der hype kam erst so mit den p4 auf das jeder leise wollte. Und vorallem mußte man eins mitbringen.....sehr sehr viel geduld XD Google.com in 50s geladen zu geil


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist noch harmlos, schau dir mal ein Video über Windows 3.11 für Workgroups an. Damit haben sehr viel ältere von hier angefangen.

ps. Damals gabs noch kein Plug&Play. Egal was dir jemand erzählt es war eine grauenhafte Zeit aus heutiger sicht und bin froh das sie vorbei ist.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab ich im zweiten video verlinkt^^ 

ich bin selber mit windows 3.1 aufgewachsen  weiß also wie lustig es war da hardware einzubinden...da war eine woche rum wie nichts  aber ich hab viel gelernt damals. heutzutage steckst es ja nur noch ein und mehr als hoffen das es geht kannst nicht mehr machen.


----------



## axxo (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach Windows 3.1 war doch schon cool. Was schlimm war: Novell Netware mit über 30 Installationsdisketten (wovon dann die nr 28. kaputte Sektoren hatte , damit man auch ja schon 2 Stunden völlig umsonst installiert hat.) und ähnlichen Scherzen wie Netzwerkkabel mit Terminatoren usw.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh ja Netztwerke von Früher, hehe. In einem Gebäude gab es 500 PCs einer hatte das Kabel raus gezogen und das gesamte Netzwerk stand still, bis man den Schuldigen gefunden hatte! Daran kann ich mich noch gut erinner. Einer ging in Urlaub und hab bevor er ging mit seinem Stuhl aus versehen das Kabel raus gezogen und ist gegangen. erst zwei Tage Später haben sie es gefunden und solang stand das Netztwerk, heute unmöglich so was. Das war Novell mit seriellen/Koaxialkabel/Netzwerkkabel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die hätten einfach bei DOS bleiben sollen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Job ab DOS 5.0 gings nur noch Berg ab, hehehehhe!


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist wie bei einem U-Boot. Mach einmal ein Fenster auf und du hast nur noch Probleme.


----------



## axxo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Job ab DOS 5.0 gings nur noch Berg ab, hehehehhe!


 
Ne, bis Dos 6.2 war eigentlich noch alles gut. Ich kann mich noch erinnern das ich mich so sehr gegen Windows 3.1x gewehrt habe, das ich "Manifest" zum Multitasken unter Dos verwendet habe für mein Board damals, letztendlich bin ich aber dann auf IBM Os/2  umgestiegen. In der Ausbildung damals war ich dann eben zu Windows gezwungen, da gabs dann ja nichts anderes mehr was noch bestand hatte.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Oktober 2011)

Öhm moin moin !
Ich glaube ihr seit dezent vom Threadthema abgerutscht.  

Win 3.1 waren doch tolle Zeiten und Win95 schon eine kleine Revolution für mich. 
Ich fands toll als 7-jähringe die ersten Installationsbefehle ins DOS einzutippen und nach erfolgreichem Kopiervorgang von A nach C endlich zocken zu können.  

Guten Morgen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin Kaki, und was macht die SSD Kunst? Schon neue Erkenntnisse? Falls es wirklich der Bug ist, musst du die SSD halt in die RMA geben! Ach zum Thema "Früher" ich will mein altes DoubleSpeed CD Rom wieder das war so schön leise, hehe!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin Hardy! 
Ich werde mich heute Abend erst wieder um meinen Lappi kümmern können.
Werde dann erstmal wieder die wichtigsten Programme und Updates installieren und beobachten.
Ich hatte gestern nochmal einen Blick in meine Windowslogs geworfen und festgestellt, dass ich den Lappi am Sonntag neu aufgesetzt hatte und seit Sonntag Abend nicht mehr angerührt hatte. Es waren lediglich alle wichtigen Windowsupdates und drei normale Programme drauf.
Gestern Abend nach dem Hochfahren ging schon nichts mehr.... seltsam....

Nochmal eine Frage zur RMA: ich würde jetzt erstmal den Händler anschreiben wo ich die gekauft habe oder was empfehlt ihr?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap genau! Wo hast sie her?
Normal mit Fehlerbeschreibung ab zum Händler!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Oktober 2011)

Habe die vor glaube ca. 5 Wochen bei K&M in Berlin abgeholt.
Sollten in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen wieder diese Macken auftreten, werde ich den Kundenservice von K&M einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## neo3 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich weiß nicht, wo ich's hinschreiben soll, daher kommt's in DEN SSD-Thread  (sorry, wenn's zu OT ist, muss aber mal raus ^^)

Seit knapp zwei Wochen befindet sich eine 128GB M4 in meinem Laptop (i5-2410m, 8GB 1333MHz). Heute habe ich das erste mal ein VMWare-Image mit Windows XP geöffnet. HAMMER, wie das abgeht... ich dachte ja, dass evtl. ein wenig speed durch die VMWare verloren geht. Aber wie direkt auch im Image alles anspricht. Der Wahnsinn! Da wird mein Chef stauen und so Dinger für alle PCs im Labor haben wollen 

So lässt sich doch mal ordentlich arbeiten... (Wenn das Image bloß nicht 55GB groß wäre ^^)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja solche Erfahrungen haben wir alle schon mit unseren SSDs gemacht. Was mich aber erstaunt ist, du hast ein XP Image von 55GB????


----------



## samoth (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja solche Erfahrungen haben wir alle schon mit unseren SSDs gemacht.



Ja, ja... verar***t mich nur


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh Ha, OCZ stellt seine neue High End SSD Serie vor:
OCZ stellt SSD-Serie Octane vor - ssd, ocz

Wenn sie mir eine schenken würden, wäre ich auch dazu bereit mir eine einzubauen, heheh!


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



samoth schrieb:


> Ja, ja... verar***t mich nur


hö? er hat doch gar nicht dich gemeint^^



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oh Ha, OCZ stellt seine neue High End SSD Serie vor:
> OCZ stellt SSD-Serie Octane vor - ssd, ocz
> 
> Wenn sie mir eine schenken würden, wäre ich auch dazu bereit mir eine einzubauen, heheh!



warum den so negativ? Da steckt ja kein SF mehr drin sonder sind die erste früchte vom Indilinx aufkauf! Also ich bin gespannt. Und vorallem verspricht der Controller konstante 400 mb/s write. also kein marketing bla blub ala SF


----------



## djnoob (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Könnt ihr mir nochmala uf die sprünge helfen bitte. 
Habe nun zwei ssd im system. beider von samsung 470, wie ihr schon mitgekriegt habt.
Da die Preise ja auch gefallen sind, wollte ich mir nun einen 3. dazu kaufen bzw. überlege es.

Für C: habe ich den 128er und für D: für Daten den 256er.

Meine überlung nun, den 256er als C und 2x128er in Raid 0 für Daten.
Lohnt sich das?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ne RAID lohnt sich aus Geschwindigkeitssicht absolut nicht! Aber wenn du mehr Platz brauchst und du keinen Bock mehr auf ne HDD hast sehe ich keinen Grund warum du dir nicht noch eine ins System hauen solltest.


----------



## djnoob (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe meine beiden 320GB Platten verkauft. Soviel Platz brauche ich nicht. Geht halt nur darum, um innerhalb der Partition zu arbeiten und das genau so schnell sein soll, als würde man von einer platte auf die andere was verschieben.

Frage ist halt wegen dem Trim . Normalerweise brauche ich kein speicher mehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also dann lass es wenn du den Speicher gar nicht brauchst. Weil schon von einer SSD auf eine andere Daten zu verschieben geht so abartig schnell, da bringt das RAID0 echt nix. 
Eigentlich macht ein RAID0 nur in einem Server Sinn da hier des öfteren sehr große Dateien hin und her geschoben werde, denn erst dann kann ein RAID0 Verbund seine sehr hohen Seq. Schreib/Leseraten ausnutzen.


----------



## djnoob (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja für 100€ eine gebrauchte oder für 95€ das stück noch zweie dazu und raid 0 mit 3x128er wäre ganz interessant gewesen .


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OCZ Octane: Erste SSDs mit Indilinx Everest-Controller - 20.10.2011 - ComputerBase

und das ganze noch mit einigen technischen angaben (spoiler) inkl. passenden Bild


----------



## mojoxy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

roheed du bist bisschen soät dran 
Aber OCZ hat wohl die Schnauze voll von SandForce 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oh Ha, OCZ stellt seine neue High End SSD Serie vor:
> OCZ  stellt SSD-Serie Octane vor - ssd, ocz
> 
> Wenn sie mir eine schenken würden, wäre ich auch dazu bereit mir eine einzubauen, heheh!


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich weiß das hulk das gepostet hat^^ und deshalb auch mein satz 



> *und das ganze noch* mit einigen technischen angaben (spoiler) inkl. passenden Bild


----------



## neo3 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja solche Erfahrungen haben wir alle schon mit unseren SSDs gemacht. Was mich aber erstaunt ist, du hast ein XP Image von 55GB????



Ja... Frag mich nicht, warum es so groß geworden ist ^^ Ich glaube die Partitionen haben zusammen gerade einmal 25-30GB...  

Falls Du dich mit VMWare auskennst, kannst du mir ja vielleicht weiterhelfen, es wieder kleiner zu bekommen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nob VMWare kenne ich leider nicht! Versuch es mal mit Arconis das verwenden hier die meisten, wenn du da Probleme hast können dir hier viele Helfen. Auch unser werter Threadstarter @roheed!


----------



## roheed (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm...schwer zu sagen. Den größten Fehler den man in einer VMware ähnlichen Software machen kann ist defragmentieren...dadurch wird der Speicherplatz nur künstlich aufgeblasen und idr nicht mehr verringert. Meistens bieten solche Software auch die Option von "speicherplatz verringern" mußt mal schaun  ob das VMware auch hat...

Hab schon mit VirtualPC, VirtualBox und VMware rumgespielt aber kenne jetzt leider keine bis ins letzte detail. das gängiste problem habe ich ja schon genannt.

EDIT: @hulk 
eine vmware ist eine PC im PC software umgebung. kannst also unter Windows unendlich viele OS anlegen. Selbst Linux auf dem unterbau Windows ist kein problem. Die idee ist genial.


----------



## axxo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier übrigens noch eine Pressemitteilung von OCZ zu den neuen Laufwerken:

OCZ Technology | About OCZ | | OCZ Technology Introduces Octane SATA 6Gbps and Octane-S2 SATA 3Gbps Solid State Drives With Record-Breaking Access Times and Up to 1TB Storage Capacity

Ich persönlich werde erstmal abwarten, wie sich der neue Controller bewährt bevor ich mir was neues hole, ich plane zwar fürs nächste Jahr 512-1GB SSD Speicher zu verbauen aber ich denke ich werde dann eher etwas ausgereiftes verbauen, mit dem SF2281 hat sich ja gezeigt wieviel Ärger das geben kann.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kleines Update von mir zur Vertex Plus in meinem Lappi:
Die scheint wirklich "Alzheimer" zu haben....
Ich erfreue mich schon wieder bei fast jedem Bootvorgang der CHKDSK und lückenhaftem Windows bootens.
Mit dabei sind neue Macken wie ein temporäres Benutzerprofil, weil irgendwas nicht geladen werden konnte. 
Tja, die geht dann wohl weg, bzw. wird K&M morgen ersteinmal eine E-Mail von mir bekommen.
Wie würdet ihr diesen Fehler am besten in eurer Mail formulieren?


Erstaunlich, dass die Fehler erst nach Wochen das erste mal und schleichend auftraten.


----------



## roheed (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wie würdet ihr diesen Fehler am besten in eurer Mail formulieren?


das deine SSD alzheimer hat  jo schade, aber scheint wohl den alten Vertex bug zu haben... 

Ich würde anisch einfach das schreiben was du grad gepostet hast.... Nach einigen tagen kommt es zu datenverlusten und auch ein mehrfaches Neuinstallation konnte keine besserung bringen usw.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jop das Teil hat eine Macke, kann man nix machen ab zur RMA mit dem Teil. Ach ich hatte auch mal was bei K&M gkauft und habs bei denen direkt im Laden abgegeben und gleich Ersatz bekommen.


----------



## roheed (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

was soll man noch dazu sagen?! 

120GB Corsair Force Series 3 CSSD-F120GB3-BK 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron

kaufen kaufen kaufen  Hammer Preis könnte man schwach werden


----------



## axxo (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaube man sollte sogar noch bis zum Januar warten, ich prophezeie Mal das wir dann 70-80cent/GB bei den SSDs haben werden.


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich denke es ist relatib absehbar das die SSD preise nur eine richtung kennen werden...und die lautet abwärts  ivy bridge ich komme und dann wird die ssd auch upgadet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hol mir erst wieder ne SSD wenn man eine gute mit 128/120MB für ca. 99€ bekommt! Weil ist schon genial wenn man total ohne HDDs aus kommt.


----------



## riotmilch (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich will mir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nächsten Monat ne SSD holen, soll wohl ne M4 werden.
Nun lese ich, man solle bis Januar warten ^ ^ 
Und die oben verlinkte, ist die besser als die M4?
Die M4 sind ja schon relativ teuer. ~150€ für 120gb :-\


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was @roheed darauf antwortet, weil ich empfehle die OCZ nicht. 

Ich sags mal so wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst hol dir die m4, die ist mittlerweile 100 Fach erprobt und macht keinerlei Mucken und schnell ist sie auch.
Ob du bis Januar warten sollst ist so ne Sache, Hardware wird meistens billiger wenn du wartest nur hast du dann keine SSD, weil warten kann man immer.


----------



## riotmilch (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke schon, das es eine m4 wird ^ ^ 
Ich dachte jetzt nur, die verlinkte ist iwie besonders toll. Aber dann doch lieber ~15€ mehr und die m4.
Das mit dem warten stimmt natürlich. Ich meine, wenn es in zwei Monaten dann so 20€ sind könnte ich mit leben und würde mich nicht ärgern, wenn ich jetzt schon gekauft habe ^ ^


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als ob es OCZ wieder mal nicht auf die Reihe bringt. Hatte mit deren Ram ja schon mal Probleme.


----------



## heartreset (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo,
ich hätte da eine Zusatzfrage zu:



> Q : Kann ich eine SATA3 SSD, wie z.B. die Crucial an einem SATA2 Port betreiben?
> A : Ja das geht, allerdings muss man dann auch damit leben, dass man nicht den vollen Speed der Crucial ausreizen kann.



z.B.:
Vertex 3 bzw. Vertex 2 an SATA 2 Port, ist die 3 schneller als die 2 oder nimmt sich das aufgrund des Flaschenhalses (SATA 2 Port) nichts?
Die 3 überschreitet ja laut OCZ die Spezifikation des SATA 2 Ports deutlich während die 2 nicht ganz an diese heranreicht. Soviel zur Theorie, wie verhält sich das aber in der Praxis?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe. 

EDIT: ich glaub da hab ich meine Antwort (ist zwar die 100er Vertex 2 aber ich denke das ist übertragbar.): http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/152?vs=351
Fazit ist dann wohl: 50€ sparen und ne SATA2 SSD kaufen.


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was @roheed darauf antwortet, weil ich empfehle die OCZ nicht.


die verlinkte SSD (Corsair Force 3) ist nicht besonders toll aber dafür besonders Günstig 
Schnell ist sie allemal, aber mit Sandforce SSD ist es zur Zeit so ne sache...wenn du glück hast schnurt sie wie ein kätzchen, wenn du pech hast wird das system instabil und die ssd fällt auch mir nichts dir nichts aus. Für die m4 zahlt man ein bisschen mehr, hat aber dafür eine Streßfreiere Version.



> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als ob es OCZ wieder mal nicht auf die Reihe bringt. Hatte mit deren Ram ja schon mal Probleme.


Ansich sitzt der übeltäter eins davor... und Zwar in Form von Sandforce die mit der zweiten generation verdammt viel kaputt gemacht haben von ihrem sonst ehemals guten Ruf. OCZ Labelt theoretisch nur noch die SSD...



> Vertex 3 bzw. Vertex 2 an SATA 2 Port, ist die 3 schneller als die 2  oder nimmt sich das aufgrund des Flaschenhalses (SATA 2 Port) nichts?
> Die 3 überschreitet ja laut OCZ die Spezifikation des SATA 2 Ports  deutlich während die 2 nicht ganz an diese heranreicht. Soviel zur  Theorie, wie verhält sich das aber in der Praxis?



Die Vertex 2 wird sich mit der Vertex 3 @ SAta 3gb/s wohl nicht viel schenken. Ich würde sogar ernsthaft in erwegung ziehen die Vertex 2 zu kaufen weil die das etwas ausgereiftere Produkt sind im verhältniss zur Vertex 3...und verdammt billig sind sie allemal geweorden


----------



## samoth (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Guten Abend,

der eine oder andere User wird sich bestimmt noch an meine Anfrage von vergangener Woche erinnern: Vergleichsweise langsame Samsung 470 SSD in einem i5 Notebook. Ich habe mich nun heute einmal an die intensiveren Arbeiten gemacht und so sieht es nun aus:

Leider konnte ich die Platte (wg. einem BIOS-Lock) nicht mit Secure Erase löschen. Daraufhin habe ich einfach direkt W7 und alle relevanten Treiber (keine ? mehr im Gerätemanager) installiert und AS SSD laufen lassen. 313 points for Germany! Das ist doch schon ein enormer Zugewinn seit dem letzten Mal (iwas um die 200 Punkte). Nachdem eine komplette Neuinstallation meines Systems aber nach wie vor sehr, sehr aufwendig ist, gebe ich die Hoffnung nocht nicht auf. Ich werde jetzt ein Image (keinen Klon!) des alten Systems machen, das dann testweise auf die SSD spielen und wieder benchen. Sollte die Geschwindigkeit dann immer noch gut sein, werde ich mich wieder an die Verschlüsselung wagen. Ich halte euch einfach auf dem Laufenden 

Viele Grüße
Samoth


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> wg. einem BIOS-Lock


wie hieß die meldung? Aber nicht was mit frozen Status oder?! 
zwei möglichkeiten
- PC aus, PC an und direkt im DOS booten
- wenn der Bios lock immer noch aktiv ist, PC aus, windows booten lassen, neustart und dann vom USB stick booten.

Hatte den Bios lock auch schon...weiß nur nicht mehr eindeutig wie ich ihn rausbekommen habe. Ansich gibts nur die zwei oben genannten möglichkeiten. Oder Locked Windows die SSD oder gibts Sie frei^^weiß nur nicht mehr wie rum XD


----------



## samoth (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed
Dank dir für die Tipps . Mittlerweile habe ich das Image auf die SSD gespielt und konnte die gleichen Werte wie nach der frischen Windows-Installation messen. Damit hat sich das Problem für mich zumindest einmal erübrigt.

Frage zum Thema Schreibzugriffe auf eine SSD: Es gibt ja hier nun auch jede Menge Tippst, wie man die Schreibzugriffe auf eine SSD minimieren kann. Einige davon habe ich selbst umgesetzt, aber wenn dann jemand schreibt, dass MP3 nicht auf eine SSD gehören, klinke ich mich aus. Warum? Die SSD hat 3 Jahre Garantie und wenn innerhalb dieser Zeit etwas passiert tausche ich sie beim Hersteller aus. Wo ist also das Problem bzw. übersehe ich etwas?

Gruß
Samoth


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Zu den Einstellungen der SSD von Seite 1.
Ich deaktiviere Superfetch, Readyboot und nach kurzer Zeit ist alles wieder aktiviert.
In der Reg alles auf (0) und nach einiger Zeit (3).
Woher kommt das?


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> aber wenn dann jemand schreibt, dass MP3 nicht auf eine SSD gehören



zitierst du damit mich (startseite) ?
also ich zumindest habe es darauf bezogen, das der Platz ja doch recht spärlich vorhanden ist auf einer ssd. wenn du eine 60gb ssd hast und diese mit deiner 20gb mp3 Sammlung zuknallst macht das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Hast du genug platz kannst du selbstverständlich auch mp3 drauf lagern. Vom Speed her gewinnt man allerdings rein gar nichts ob sie auf der SSD oder HDD liegen.

Von den ganzen andern Tipps speicherzugriffe zu minimiren differenziere ich mich mittlerweile weitesgehend. Es ist nur ein tropfen auf den heißen stein.
Auf keinen fall defragmentieren, Auslagerungsdatei evtl. auf HDD umlegen, Hibernate File löschen/deaktivieren und gut ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hast du mal den Wiederherstellung gemacht? Oder vielleicht von einem Microsoft Update, kein Plan. Muss auch sagen das ich diese kleinen Sachen gar nicht abgeschaltet hab, die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei als ich mir sorgen um die Schreiblast einer SSD gemacht habe. 
Nach meiner Meinung völlig unnötig!


----------



## samoth (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> zitierst du damit mich (startseite) ?


Sorry... an die Quelle kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Könnte sein, dass ich das hier im Thread gelesen habe. Aber wie du schon sagst: Bei dir gehts um den Speicherplatz und das ist bei mir nun auch kein Thema . Ich hatte wirklich angenommen, dass der Tippgeber damit die Schreibzugriffe minimieren wollte. Haken dran.



roheed schrieb:


> Auf keinen fall defragmentieren, Auslagerungsdatei evtl. auf HDD umlegen, Hibernate File löschen/deaktivieren und gut ist.


 Defrag kommt nicht in die Tüte, das habe ich bei meiner alten SATA schon kaum genutzt. Geht es dir bei Auslagerungsdatei verlegen und Hibernate deaktivieren auch um den Speicherplatz? Wäre dann bei mir wiederum kein Thema. Ruhezustand empfinde ich auch als sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann auch keinen genauen Zeitplan sagen, ist halt immer wieder alles mal da.
Wiederherstellung hatte ich keine gemacht. Werde mir da dann auch keine
größeren 
Gedanken machen. Länger als 3 Jahre wird die nicht leben, dann gibt es bestimmt
anderes.


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Defrag kommt nicht in die Tüte, das habe ich bei meiner alten SATA schon  kaum genutzt. Geht es dir bei Auslagerungsdatei verlegen und Hibernate  deaktivieren auch um den Speicherplatz? Wäre dann bei mir wiederum kein  Thema. Ruhezustand empfinde ich auch als sehr hilfreich.


Jain...die hibernate File ist idr so groß wie dein RAM...Angenommen du hast 6gb ram und nutzt den ruhezustand mehrfach täglich kommt dann auf einmal doch ganz schön was an Schreiblast zusammen /tag. Und als Richtwert kann man sagen, mehr als 30 gb pro tag Schreiblast macht die SSD in 3-6 jahren schlapp. Ist natürlich auch von der SSD größe abhängig. Je kleiner die SSD, desto weniger Zellen also desto höher der Verschleiß der einzelnen Zellen. Bei der auslagerungsdatei scheiden sich die geister ebenfalls...auf einer seite sollte sie auf der SSD bleiben um den vollen speed vom OS nutzten zu können, auf der anderen seite können da auch mehrere gb pro tag zusammenkommen. mein tip hier, wenn man mehr als 4 gb RAm hat kann man die Auslagerungsdatei idr getrosst auf 200-500 mb begrenzen ohne probleme beim zocken und co zu bekommen. (thema video schneiden und editoring an dieser stelle außen vor gelassen)


----------



## samoth (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Morgen ,

so... meine Tests erkläre ich dann für abgeschlossen: Die Verschlüsselung zieht (laut AS SSD) richtig viel Performance. Das ist wirklich schade, da ja genau bei solchen Aktivitäten eine SSD vorteilhaft wäre. Ich habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen, das System verschlüsselt zu lassen und mir dami auch so manche Vorteile einer SSD zu versperren. Beim Starten des Firefox (50 Tabs ^^) oder aber beim Start von Programmen (Outlook,...) merkt man die SSD aber schon. 

Hinsichtlich der Schreiblast habe ich ja schon eine persönliche Entscheidung getroffen und mache mir da wg. der 3-jährigen Garantie keine Gedanken.

Fazit: Hätte ich das alles vorher gewusst, wäre sicher keine SSD ins System gekommen :-/.

Abschließend noch vielen, vielen Dank für die Tipps und die Hilfe hier im Thread! Damit bin ich ja schließlich auch an die Lösung des Problems gekommen.

Gruß
Samoth


----------



## thom_cat (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Hätte ich das alles vorher gewusst, wäre sicher keine SSD ins System gekommen :-/.



habe nicht alles mitverfolgt, aber hast du deine messungen auch mit einer hdd gemacht?

die werte eines benchmarks sind ja schliesslich nur die halbe wahrheit.


----------



## axxo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



samoth schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> 
> so... meine Tests erkläre ich dann für abgeschlossen: Die Verschlüsselung zieht (laut AS SSD) richtig viel Performance. Das ist wirklich schade, da ja genau bei solchen Aktivitäten eine SSD vorteilhaft wäre. Ich habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen, das System verschlüsselt zu lassen und mir dami auch so manche Vorteile einer SSD zu versperren. Beim Starten des Firefox (50 Tabs ^^) oder aber beim Start von Programmen (Outlook,...) merkt man die SSD aber schon.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde unbedingt beim Hersteller anfragen, ob True Crypt überhaupt "erlaubt" ist bzw. das Laufwerk nicht sehr schnell verschleisst. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube bei OCZ z.B. wird davon abgeraten(denke mal wegen dem Durawrite), aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie das bei Samsung ist.


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hier einmal interessanter Ansatz zum Thema maximiere den Speicherplatz deiner SSD 

System-Partition bei SSDs komprimieren: Top oder Flop? : Mehr SSD-Speicherplatz durch NTFS-Kompression


----------



## samoth (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@thom_cat
 Habe ich noch nicht, weil zumindest die gefühlte Geschwindigkeit bei den  Programmen recht fein ist. Den Ruhezustand werde ich in dem Fall  überleben und vielleicht habe ich ja auch Glück und iwann wird das mit  der Verschlüsselung besser.

 @axxo
 Danke! Das werde ich morgen gleich mal in Angriff nehme


----------



## Skullsplitter (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo zusammen!

ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir hier jemand ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen kann bzgl SSD Kaufberatung (ich poste hier, da der Thread ja auch so heißt^^)

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 (SB850 für SATA 6 GB/s)
Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB (für Datenfriedhof, Games, etc^^)
OCZ Agility 2 60GB (Systemplatte im Moment)
Link zum kompletten System(geizhals)

Jetzt denken sich sicher viele, der hat ja schon eine SSD, warum braucht er noch eine??? (zu viel Geld???)

Nein - im Gegenteil. Aber ich habe noch einen Laptop und mir ist dort die Festplatte abgeraucht. Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt die OCZ Agility 2 aus meinem PC in meinen Laptop einzubauen und mir für den PC eine größere zu kaufen (und schnellere?^^)

Eigentlich wollte ich OCZ treu bleiben und mir eine Vertex 3 (120 GB) kaufen. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit der Marke OCZ und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme. Leider häufen sich im Moment die Beiträge über Ausfälle von OCZ SSDs, daher bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch geworden und habe mich entschlossen um Rat zu fragen. Was könnt ihr mir, wenn ihr mein System so anschaut, für eine SSD empfehlen?

Anforderung:
120 GB (wenns 128 GB sind ist es auch egal ) ^^

Vielen herzlichen Dank!

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hi, 

wie du schon selber rausgefunden hast, machen die aktuellen OCZ etwas probleme und ich würde z.Z. einen weiten bogen drum rum machen. 
Einer der geilsten und schnellsten SSD die es zur zeit gibt wäre da z.B. die Samsung 830. Hat abnormal hohe seq. READ / Write werte. 
Willst du einen guten, blitzschnellen allrounder der oben drein noch sehr zuverlässig ist, solltest du zur Crucial m4 oder Intel 510 greifen.



> Jetzt denken sich sicher viele, der hat ja schon eine SSD, warum braucht er noch eine??? (zu viel Geld???)


haha, keine sorge...in diesem Thread gehören wir beide mit "nur" einer SSD im haushalt schon zur minderheit  
*die meisten schwärmen schon von zweier, dreier kombis...ganz nach dem moto...was ist schneller als eine SSD? Richtig Zwei *


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lol
Viel hilft viel. 
Oje... ich bin ein unterprivilegierter "Nur eine SSD"-User. Ich muss zugeben, ich habe mir schon den Koppf nach Gründen (oder besser Alibis) zermartert, mir eine Zweit-SSD zu gönnen. Nur leider habe ich keine gefunden.
Meine Erst-SSD ist ja grade mal halbvoll - ich wüsste nicht, was ich noch draufknallen sollte.


----------



## Skullsplitter (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wie du schon selber rausgefunden hast, machen die aktuellen OCZ etwas probleme und ich würde z.Z. einen weiten bogen drum rum machen.
> Einer der geilsten und schnellsten SSD die es zur zeit gibt wäre da z.B. die Samsung 830. Hat abnormal hohe seq. READ / Write werte.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 

Ich hab mir die 3 SSDs mal angeschaut.

Bin bei der Samsung 830 etwas stutzig geworden und zwar weiß ich nicht wo hier der Unterschied ist:
Samsung 830 
Samsung 830 upgrade kit

laut diesem Test hier schneidet die Samsung 830 ja extrem gut ab.

Denke es wird die Samsung werden^^

Die Crucial m4 wird ja sehr oft empfohlen zu kaufen und ist auch noch 20 € günstiger als die OCZ und ~30 € günstiger als die Samsung. Ist sie wirklich so gut wie alle sagen?^^


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Auf die Samsungs muss aber wohl noch etwas warten... wenns also nicht drängt, ist es wohl okay.
Das Upgrade sieht wohl so aus: _Samsung MZ-7PC128N/EU 128GB interne Solid State Drive (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA 6.0Gbps) inkl. Notebook Upgrade Kit, Magician und Norton Ghost 
_ mit USB-Kabel.

Edit: was ich noch gelesen habe: _geringe Wärmebildung im Betrieb_ - das trifft ja grade auf die Samsungs nicht zu.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Skullsplitter, ja die m4 ist wirklich super. Sie ist schnell, recht billig und dazu noch Problemfrei. Besonders das letztere kann man nur von den wenigsten SSDs behaupten. Ist auch einer der Gründe warum sie ne Standard Empfehlung von uns ist. Ich besitzen sie unter anderem auch.


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ist sie wirklich so gut wie alle sagen?^^


Nein noch viel besser  mit der m4 hast auf jeden fall das Rundumsorglos Paket. Und Pfeilschnell ist sie allemal und braucht sich hinter keiner SSD verstecken. Wie gesagt, getopt wird das ganze nur noch durch die nagelneue Samsung 830...aber Langzeiterfahrung? Fehlanzeige! Liefertermin? Unbekannt! 


*EEDITTTTT:

Hab gerade einen neuen Interessanten Thread in dieser Ecke gefunden, 
dem ich mit dieser Werbung etwas unter die Arme greifen möchte* 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...n/180933-der-speichermedien-bilderthread.html
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/3570745/


----------



## axxo (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Leute, ich bin mal gespannt wie die M4 sich langfristig halten werden. Ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen Leute in 6-18 Monaten wenn die M4 reihenweise versagen, irgendeinen Haken müssen die Dinger ja haben 

@roheed: Wenn ich diesen "Laufwerksbilderthread" sehe kommt mir eine Geschäftsidee: Individuelle Aufkleber für SSD-Laufwerke  mit gemoddeten Logos oder sowas  gibts bestimmt genug "Spinner" die sowas kaufen


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Leute, ich bin mal gespannt wie die M4 sich langfristig halten werden.  Ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen Leute in 6-18 Monaten wenn die M4  reihenweise versagen, irgendeinen Haken müssen die Dinger ja haben


verwier doch die leute nicht so !!!! die m4 ist nur der erbe der ehemals schon geilsten SSD RealSSD C300 und die rennen auch jetzt noch ohne muren^^es gibt keinen hacken. Die m4 sind einfach ein gutes Produkt vom Hersteller fast alle Flashchips für alle andere Möchtegern SSD Hersteller


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na ja fast! Die C300 hat ja bekanntlich Probleme mit der LPM, @Vaykir musste die Funktion auch deaktivieren um die Freez aus seinem System zu bekommen. Gut man kann dafürhalten das LPM bei ner SSD eh für den Fisch ist aber dennoch! Bei der m4 sind mit bis dato noch keine Probleme bekannt!


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die m4 hatte doch auch das LPM problem oder net?! aber naja nahezu lächerlich im vergleich zu den problemen der andern ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ubs, ja stimmt in Zusammenhang mit dem Intel Chipsatz............hatte ich schon wieder mal fast vergessen!


----------



## axxo (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> die m4 hatte doch auch das LPM problem oder net?! aber naja nahezu lächerlich im vergleich zu den problemen der andern ^^


 
Das Problem war aber eher auf Seite des Chipsatzes zu finden (gab sogar mal ein pdf von Intel wo das exakt beschrieben war als bestehender Bug, mittlerweile nicht mehr online), die Crucial Leute haben das dann aber eben per Firmware gefixt (und vorher eben per LPM abstellen). Im Vergleich zu dem SF Debakel find ich das jedoch total harmlos, wenn man bedenkt was man alles anstellen sollte, damit die OCZ Laufwerke fehlerfrei laufen (CMOS Clear, Secure Erase, Windows Leistungsindex, Fresh Install, Regen-Tanz um das ausgebaute Laufwerk, Sata-Kabel bei 50° im Wasserbad erhitzen etc...) kann man da auf jeden Fall drüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaub mich zu erinnern das es User gab, die wegen dem neuem SF Controller geweint haben wie ein Schlosshund!


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Im Vergleich zu dem SF Debakel find ich das jedoch total harmlos, wenn  man bedenkt was man alles anstellen sollte, damit die OCZ Laufwerke  fehlerfrei laufen (CMOS Clear, Secure Erase, Windows Leistungsindex,  Fresh Install, Regen-Tanz um das ausgebaute Laufwerk, Sata-Kabel bei 50°  im Wasserbad erhitzen etc...) kann man da auf jeden Fall drüber  hinwegsehen.



lol der war echt gut^^ vorallem der TIP mit dem wasserbad bei 50°C war mir neu...sollte ich wohl in die Startseite aufnehmen...Ist es bei Regentanz egal ob das label der SSD oben oder unten liegt?! 

BTW, im AS SSD thread hat einer den Vogel echt abgeschossen....z*wei komma zwei Gigabyte pro seq. Rea*d (2 200 mb/s!!!!!!!)


----------



## thom_cat (26. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem mit dem LPM hatten soweit alle SSDs mit SATA 6GB/s, also keine Sache alleine von Crucial.

Was den Wert des Raid-Verbundes angeht, nicht dass da der Cache vom Controller schon einen großen Einfluss hat...


----------



## axxo (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> l.Ist es bei Regentanz egal ob das label der SSD oben oder unten liegt?!



Das kommt drauf an, für höhere Schreibrate, label nach unten, für höhere Readrate label nach oben


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Cool dann hab ich meine ja richtig rum eingebaut


----------



## SiQ (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> _Q : Wenn ich auf eine SSD umsteige, muss ich dann WOW neu installieren?_
> A : Nein muss man nicht. WOW läuft auch auf deiner SSD ohne die Setup   Routine durchlaufen zu haben. Eine Kopie von einer HDD reicht vollkommen   aus.



Wie siehts mit anderen Programmen aus? zB After Effects/ Photoshop/ Cod/ BF


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Das kommt drauf an, für höhere Schreibrate, label nach unten, für höhere Readrate label nach oben


wenn man die Zugriffszeiten optimieren will legt man sie auf die Kante   Und wenn man während dem Regentanz noch Paris Hilton Mucke hört gibts nicht mal mehr BSOD  



> Wie siehts mit anderen Programmen aus? zB After Effects/ Photoshop/ Cod/ BF


Die meisten Games gehen auch ohne Installation...bei Programmen idr eher nicht. Habs aber mit AE oder PS noch nicht probiert. COD 2 und WOW ging auf jeden fall zb


----------



## SiQ (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

alles klar danke


----------



## Skullsplitter (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Nein noch viel besser  mit der m4 hast auf jeden fall das Rundumsorglos Paket. Und Pfeilschnell ist sie allemal und braucht sich hinter keiner SSD verstecken. Wie gesagt, getopt wird das ganze nur noch durch die nagelneue Samsung 830...aber Langzeiterfahrung? Fehlanzeige! Liefertermin? Unbekannt!
> 
> 
> *EEDITTTTT:
> ...


 
Wenn ich auf die Samsung noch solange warten muss, die OCZ eher ein Problemkind ist und die Crucial M4 genial ist, dürfte der Fall klar sein^^

Ich hab mir jetzt noch ein paar Tests zur m4 angesehen und festgestellt, dass die m4 in vielen Bereichen hinter der OCZ Agility 3 ist (welche ja langsamer als die Vertex 3 ist). 
Auch die "Werte" laut geizhals und auf der Herstellerseite sind weit unter denen von OCZ. Wie kommt das?


Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier, aber was haltet ihr von der hier: Kingston HyperX SSD

Danke


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier, aber was haltet ihr von der hier: Kingston HyperX SSD


ich frage mich was diese SSD so teuer macht und bitte um Erleuchtung.
Nur der Name der "Kram" drumherum?


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gute Frage - ist doch das Gleiche wie Vertex 3/Force GT.
Also 2281 und MLC synchron...

Edit: teuer ist wohl das *B* - es ist die SH100S3B. Ohne B ist preiswerter.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Auch die "Werte" laut geizhals und auf der Herstellerseite sind weit unter denen von OCZ. Wie kommt das?


haben nach dem letzten FW update auch nachgezogen. Außerdem sind die werte von OCZ nicht praxisnah! Auf gut deutsch, sie beschei*en ein wenig bei ihren angaben  



> Ich hab mir jetzt noch ein paar Tests zur m4 angesehen und festgestellt,  dass die m4 in vielen Bereichen hinter der OCZ Agility 3 ist (welche ja  langsamer als die Vertex 3 ist).



so langsam nerven mich diese "pseudo" test ein wenig! In welchen bereichen soll den die m4 bitteschön langsamer sein als die agility?! Im Farbverlauf des aufklebers? Temperaturanstieg unter last?! Glaub es uns einfach, in allen Praxisrelevanten test ist die m4 einer der besten ssd auf dem markt. Und das thema Zuverlässigkeit kann man in solchen test sicher nicht herauslesen. Die meisten hier im Thread (und das sind nicht gerade weniger) haben ihre Vertex 3 enttäuscht gegen eine m4 getauscht und das spricht Bände. 


*@all
Btw, Sandforce wurde/wird aufgekauft  ohje das große wettrüsten geht los. *


----------



## _PeG_ (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist es ein problem, wenn ich auf meiner crucial m4 124 gb zwei partitionen habe und zwar:

c: für das system --> 2,43 von 30 gb frei
d: für programme --> 65,1 von 89,1 gb frei

(x: und y: ist eine hdd für andere sachen = datengrab..)
*
nun zu meiner frage, bei c: leuchtet der freie platz bereits rot, ist das ein problem, macht das die ssd langsamer??*

danke und bitte verzeiht, sofern diese frage sczhon 100 mal gestellt wurde!!

grüße


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist keine SSD-Frage. Das Datei-System wird wohl langsamer, wenn man die Partition vollknallt. Bei NTFS sollte man dafür sorgen, dass 10 bis 15% frei bleiben. Das gilt bei klassischen Festplatten genauso wie bei SSD,


----------



## _PeG_ (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

okay, das habe ich mir schon so gedacht.. dann muss ich mal schauen, was ich von der system partition hauen kann..

danke für die info!!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Oktober 2011)

Warum partitionierst du deine SSD überhaupt für Win7 und extra für Programme?
Ich werde über denn Sinn nicht schlau.


----------



## _PeG_ (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

einfach nur so.. wollte das nicht vermischen.. und etwas mehr ordnung..


----------



## OctoCore (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Warum partitionierst du deine SSD überhaupt für Win7 und extra für Programme?
> Ich werde über denn Sinn nicht schlau.


 
Ich mach' das auch - aber nicht unbedingt wegen der SSD. 
1. ... weil ich die Partitionen unabhängig voneinander sichern kann (auf der Win-Startpartition ändert sich öfter was, als auf der Anwendungspartition - schon allein durch die Win-Patcherei).
2. ... weil ich 3x Windows habe und die Programme so nur einmal Platz belegen.
3. ... wenn sich eine Partition mal zerlegt, dann muss deshalb nicht unbedingt die andere auch dran glauben.
4. ... fallen mir noch mehr Gründe ein, wenn ich erstmal mit dem Kaffee fertig bin. 
5. ... wegen der Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

6. ... wegen der Fragmentierung?! 
Jede Partition wird doch für sich behandelt oder? und wenn ich defragen will/wollte (HDD) mußte ich nur das OS aufräumen nicht die ganze hdd

btw, was ist schlimmer als OCZ SSD?! Externe WD myBook HDD! Wenn ich die im externen Gehäuse verbaute WD Green HDD am Rechner anschließe (SATA) komm ich nicht mehr an die Daten ran. USB Controller futsch, Daten futsch?! wäre nice wenn da jemand was näheres weiß. Keine spekulationen pls^^dafür hab ich schon zuviel rumprobiert XD


----------



## OctoCore (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> 6. ... wegen der Fragmentierung?!
> Jede Partition wird doch für sich behandelt oder? und wenn ich defragen will/wollte (HDD) mußte ich nur das OS aufräumen nicht die ganze hdd



Genau!



> btw, was ist schlimmer als OCZ SSD?! Externe WD myBook HDD! Wenn ich die im externen Gehäuse verbaute WD Green HDD am Rechner anschließe (SATA) komm ich nicht mehr an die Daten ran. USB Controller futsch, Daten futsch?! wäre nice wenn da jemand was näheres weiß. Keine spekulationen pls^^dafür hab ich schon zuviel rumprobiert XD


 
Da bleiben nur Spekulationen.
Übrigens hat meine OCZ-SSD noch keine Daten verloren, obwohl sie schon rauh behandelt worden ist.
Ist die Platte eine mit 4K-Sektoren?
Wenn es eine neuere Green ist, wäre das gut möglich.


> Um die Kompatibilität zu wahren, emulieren die ersten Laufwerke mit 4K-Sektoren an der Schnittstelle 512-Byte-Sektoren. Acht logische 512-Byte-Sektoren werden dabei auf einen physischen 4-KByte-Sektor abgebildet. Western Digital nennt das „Advanced Format Technology“.


Die Emulation kann auch der USB-Kontroller übernommen haben, inklusive der Umsetzung auf 4K-Sektoren - da die Platte für ein externes Gehäuse gedacht ist, hat man vielleicht auf eine 512-Byte-Emulation per interner Plattenfirmware verzichtet. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ohne den Kontroller Windows die Partitionierung der Platte nicht mehr versteht.
Ob die Platte ein 4K-Modell ist, sollte sich eigentlich herausfinden lassen.
Ist aber nur mal so wild rumspekuliert.


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ist die Platte eine mit 4K-Sektoren?
> Wenn es eine neuere Green ist, wäre das gut möglich.


davon hab ich auch schon gelesen und kann auch sein...aber die platte hat "nur" 1TB und dürfte von 2009 sein. bin mir nicht ganz sicher wann WD umgestellt hat. 



> Ob die Platte ein 4K-Modell ist, sollte sich eigentlich herausfinden lassen.


ich habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben. 100 und 1 tool ausprobiert und komm einfach nicht an die DAten ran ohne den Controller. werde mir wohl eh demnächst eh eine neue externe kaufen dann ist das auch aus der welt. ungemein ärgerlich ist das ganze allemal.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kleines Update von mir zur OCZ Vertex Plus: Finger weg !!!
Habe mein Exemplar heute bei K&M umgetauscht und die neue vorhin verbaut.
Nach einigen Bootvorgängen treten schon wieder zufällige Datenverluste auf und Programme und/oder Windows starten fehlerhaft.
Wenn ich dann Glück habe springt beim nächsten Bootvorgang die CHKDSC an und repariert das Sys noch einmal, aber wie lange funktioniert das diesmal?  

Die Symptome werden auch nochmal wunderbar in den Rezensionen bei Amazon geschrieben:
OCZ Vertex Plus OCZSSD2-1VTXPL60 SSD 60GB interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr traurig, weil die Leistung für mein Notebook absolut super und ausreichend war und der Preis ebenfalls sehr angenehm ausfiel, aber mit so einer launischen SSD kann ich auf Dauer natürlich nichts anfangen...  
Kommende Woche werde ich mein Geld zurück verlangen und die Herren bitten, das Teil zum Elektroschrott zu sortieren...


----------



## OctoCore (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@ roheed - Also 1 TB (WD10EARS) gibts auch mit 4K - Ende 2009/Anfang 2010 gings wohl los. Wie auch immer - wenn alle üblichen Tricks nichts bringen (erkennt Win die Platte nicht einmal als unformatiert oder RAW?), kannst du dir dafür auch nix kaufen. Es käme wohl auch kein Tool damit klar, das von normalen Sektoren ausgeht.

@kamikatze - hm... das ist betrüblich... Ich dachte, die Teile gibt es schon etwas länger? Sollten die dann nicht inzwischen etwas - naja - gereift sein? Statt dessen sind sie wohl eher ganz verdorben.


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja genau die ist verbaut...also die WD Green WD10EARS. Windows erkennt sie nur als unformatiert und testdisk zb. erkennt auch gar nichts darauf. hmmm....das mit dem AFS ist ne möglichkeit und der USB Controller spielt den emulator.. kling ansich logisch. dachte aber das Windows 7 mittlerweile mit den 4k blöcken klar kommt wie es aussieht wohl doch nicht  falls das das problem ist. kann man das irgendwie auslesen?!


----------



## axxo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Intel released eine neue SSD-Toolbox. Was ich sehr interessant finde, auch hier kann man nun, wie bei einem anderen bekannten SSD-Tool, den Trim Befehl manuell auslösen.
Ansonsten gibt es noch Optionen zum Secure Erase und Auslesen der Smart Daten.

Weiteres unter: Solid State Drives: Intels SSD-Toolbox 3.0 ist fertig - Golem.de

Ob die Toolbox nur mit Intel SSDs funktioniert, weiß ich leider im Moment noch nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed - Tja, normalerweise haben die Platten für den internen Einbau eine 512byte-Sektor-Emulation, das Einzige, auf das man achten muss, ist das Alignment (genau wie bei SSDs). 
WD-Platten für den internen Einbau sollen auch eine Jumper haben, extra für den Betrieb unter XP - das legt die erste Partition bei der "krummen" Sektorposition 63 an. Mit Jumper zählt die Platte immer einen Sektor dazu - fängt also intern in Wirklichkeit bei 64 an - dann stimmt das Alignment. Ist die Platte mit Jumper unter XP eingerichtet und man macht die Jumperung rückgängig, ist auch alles futsch.
Platten ohne die 512er-Emulation finden eigentlich an PCs nur über USB Verwendung - soweit ich weiß.
Auslesen... hm... keinen Schimmer bis jetzt.


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmmm...ich müßte die daten halt über USB rausziehn (juhu 1tb @ 20mb/s^^) dann kann ich die HDD sicher für den internen gebrauch formatieren oder jumpern. glaub ich hab sogar sowas in die richtung gelesen auf dem Label der HDD. glaub so langsam haben wir das geheimnis gelüftet warum die HDD intern nicht funzt^^Naja hätte sich halt gerne einfach intern angeschlossen und gut ist aber wird wohl nicht möglich sein ohne mind. die Daten vorher über das grottig langsame USB 2.0 abzuziehn.  so hin und wieder was drauf und runter zu machen geht ja noch aber bei einem tb wird es schon lustig


----------



## thom_cat (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Kleines Update von mir zur OCZ Vertex Plus: Finger weg !!!
> Habe mein Exemplar heute bei K&M umgetauscht und die neue vorhin verbaut.
> Nach einigen Bootvorgängen treten schon wieder zufällige Datenverluste auf und Programme und/oder Windows starten fehlerhaft.
> Wenn ich dann Glück habe springt beim nächsten Bootvorgang die CHKDSC an und repariert das Sys noch einmal, aber wie lange funktioniert das diesmal?
> ...


 

das teil hat einen phison controller, oder?


----------



## narcosubs (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal kurz mitteilen, daß meine Supertalent Teradrive 120 diese Woche nach knapp 11 Monaten die Hufe hochgemacht hat.
Im laufenden Betrieb ausgefallen und ward danach nie mehr gesehen.
Mal sehen, wie lange die RMA braucht ...
Schöne Grüsse,
Christian


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> das teil hat einen phison controller, oder?


OCZ Vertex Plus Solid State Drives are the faster, cooler, quieter, and  more durable alternative to conventional hard disc drives. In  combination with the latest flash memory, the Vertex Plus features the  revolutionary new Indilinx Arowana FTL with HyperQueuing, which  significantly increases sequential write speeds and random IOPS over the  previous generation FTL

Quelle: OCZ Vertex Plus Series SATA II 2.5" SSD - OCZ


----------



## Vaykir (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kleines Update von mir zum Thema "Wie verhält sich eine Crucial C300, wenn ich sie bis an den Stehkragen vollpflaster mit Dateien":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann glaube ich verdammt gut sehen, was mit den Schreibwerten passiert ist 
Die SSD ist übrigends partition C: und E: und war kurz vorher noch voller auf E:, weil BF3 doch einiges an speicher frisst (musste erst aufräumen).


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ähmmm....ganz genau...nix?


----------



## Sturmi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was ist denn so im Moment so die Empfehlung für SSDs? Kumpel von mir möchte eine fürs Notebook und ihm kommts vor allem auf Zuverlässigkeit an, da es sein Arbeitsnotebook ist. Ist Intel da immer noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap Intel 510 ist wirklich sehr zuverlässig aber halt auch teurer als die Crusial m4, von der Intel 320 würd ich aber immer noch die Finger lassen.


----------



## Spiff (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo

Werden SSD in absehbarer Zeit günstiger? Oder kann ich da auch jetzt schon zuschlagen? Bin schon länger am warten aber die Preise bleiben irgenwie immer gleich. Hab vor mir eine Samsung 830er mit 240 GB zu kaufen. Was haltet ihr davorn?

MfG Spiff


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die Samsung ist sehr gut, gibt aber noch sehr wenig User Erfahrungen zu dieser SSD. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kannst du auch zur Crucial m4 greifen oder zur Intel 510.
Ob sich in absehbarer Zeit die Preise sehr verändern werden kann dir echt keiner sagen. Ich sags mal so wenn du jetzt eine SSD willst dann solltest du dir auch jetzt eine kaufen!!!!


----------



## Spiff (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab jetzt auch schon eine Samsung (Samsung SSD PB22-J MLC) drin und bin sehr zufrieden mit der. Ist schon ziemlich alt hab die schon über 2 Jahre aber die gibt jetzt langsam den Geist auf. Ja die Crucial ist gut hab in ein paar anderen PC's die verbaut. Aber ich denke die Samsung ist noch eine Spur besser. Will schon seit 3-4 Monaten eine neue warte aber immer noch auf eine Preissenkung.


----------



## roheed (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

theoretisch gilt... je länger du wartest, desto günstiger werden die SSD! Die preise haben sich ja nun beinahe halbiert innerhalb eines Jahres. Ob die "preiskurve" weiterhin so steil fällt kann dir natürlich keiner sagen, woher auch?^^ Die Samsung 830, soweit sie auch zuverlässig sein wird, ist ein sehr sehr feines Stückchen Hardware und schiebt die m4 mit Gewissheit vom Thron. Preis/Leistung und Zuverlässigkeit/rundum sorglos Paket bleibt aber weiterhin die Crucial und das wohl noch ne ganze weile.... bis halt die m5 draußen ist


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Guten morgen,

könnt ihr mir eine 120er SSD bis etwa 150€ empfehlen? SATA 3 wäre vorhanden, falls das wichtig ist...

Danke schon mal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das ist einfach Crucial m4 120GB, ist die top Empfehlung momentan!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Alles klar, guck ich mir mal an.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Nyuki (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo zusammen,
Boa war ich breit


----------



## axxo (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OCZ geht endlich auf die 1TB bei den normalen Drives. Wären die nicht so fehleranfällig würde ich das Ding sogar verbauen.

Technology News and Reviews - Boot Camp: Interview - OCZ pushes solid state notebook drives to 1TB: CMO Alex Mei.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

da muss aber schon noch viel passieren das ich wohl knapp 1000 € für eine 1TB SSD ausgebe ...wenn nicht sogar mehr^^ nene still halten und Tee trinken, die Preise werden schon noch ganz gut fallen.


----------



## NFSC (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

zu welcher sata2 60-80 gb ssd würdet ihr mir den raten? Die crussial m4 bringt nicht wirklich was oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was soll die m4 nicht bringen?? Natürlich die kannst du nehmen auch wenn du "nur" SATA2 hast!


----------



## mojoxy (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi Leute,

lange nicht gelesen  Hab viel um die Ohren zurzeit und leider so gut wie keine Zeit mehr für das Forum 
Deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob es euch schon aufgefallen ist, aber dieser krassen Preisverfall muss kommuniziert werden :!:

OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3MI-25SAT3-120G)

~20% in nur zwei Wochen ist schon krass wie ich finde! Kostet nun fast genauso viel wie der normale Variante, die dadurch in meinem Augen völlig uninteressant wird.

/discuss


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

weis jemand wie gut die OCZ Solid 3 , OCZ Agility 3 und OCZ Vertex 3 (60GB)sind? welcher unterschied ist und wie groß dieser ist? 
Das habe ich bei Produktvergleich OCZ Solid 3 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SLD3-25SAT3-60G), OCZ Agility 3 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AGT3-25SAT3-60G), OCZ Vertex 3 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-60G) | Geizhals.at EU gefunden.
Vor allem Zugriffszeiten sollten gut sein und Lese/Schreibrate sollte höher als 300MB/s sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So hier was zum Thema Vorteile von System SSDs!

Blacklight Retribution: Trailer zeigt die Vorteile für Systeme mit SSDs - intel, ssd, blacklight retribution


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3MI-25SAT3-120G)
> 
> ~20% in nur zwei Wochen ist schon krass wie ich finde! Kostet nun fast genauso viel wie der normale Variante, die dadurch in meinem Augen völlig uninteressant wird.
> 
> /discuss


 
Tja nu... die neuen Samsungs mit 128 GB gibts schon für weniger... von daher ist der Preis nicht ohne Grund gesunken, sonst wird OCZ die MaxIOPS ja nicht mehr los.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und wer sich ein wenig auskennt weiß eh das die MaxIOPS eigentlich für den Fisch ist!


----------



## axxo (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> lange nicht gelesen  Hab viel um die Ohren zurzeit und leider so gut wie keine Zeit mehr für das Forum
> Deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob es euch schon aufgefallen ist, aber dieser krassen Preisverfall muss kommuniziert werden :!:
> ...



Ich soll mich wohl noch mal öffentlich über den krassen Wertverlust ärgern 

Bei dem momentanen Preis bin ich echt froh das ich noch 170€ bekommen habe für meine vor ein paar Wochen (bei 230€ Neupreis)

Ich denke die Händler werden gemerkt haben das das Teil zum Ladenhüter wird und deswegen fallen die Preise. Außerdem hab ich irgendwo gelesen, das die steigenden Festplattenpreise dem SSD-Markt zugute kommen(mehr Abnahme weil preislich nun attraktiver, und das senkt die Preise), falls ich den Artikel nochmal finde verlink ich das hier.


----------



## Devil Dante (7. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Leute ich brauch mal wieder kurz eure Hilfe... Ich brauch schnell ne SSD mit 240/256GB und kann mich nicht so rech entscheiden welche ich da nehmen soll...

Ich schwanke zwischen den folgenden:

Crucial m4 256GB
OCZ Vertex3 Maxiops 240GB
Corsair Force GT 240GB
Samsung SSD 830 256GB

Soll dann als Systemplatte dienen und gleichzeitig auch für Games....Oder wäre es besser 2x die 120er Variante zu nehmen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also die Bewährte ist die m4 aber das weißt du sicher. Die interessanteste und wohl auch die schnellste ist die Samsung 830. Gibt halt noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen mit ihr aber bis jetzt scheint sie ohne Zicken zu laufen.
Deshalb würde ich dir zur Samsung raten aber mit der m4 machst du auf keinen Fall was falsch zu mindestens ist sie recht preisgünstig.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was ist eigentlich mit der hier: Corsair Force 3 240GB 2.5 SATA III SSD interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Ich suche auch ne schnelle günstige 256er. Ist die von mir genannte schlechter/langsamer als die 830?

Weis auch nicht ob ne ssd was bei mir bringt. Habe ne Samsung Spinpoint 750gb als main festplatte mit meinem 2500k€5ghz 8gb ram und einer ramdisk wo temps drin sind und ein paar programme. Würde die 256 dann für das system + spiele nehmen wollen. Denkt ihr ich merke da nochmal ein Unterschied? Jetzt fliegt schon jedes Programm auf ohen jegliche nennenswerte Verzögerung etc. bin mir da mit der ssd nicht so sicher irgendwie wo das mir nochwas bringen soll. wer hat da ne aerfahrungen mit einem neuen guten rechner vor-nachher?


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja gegen eine Ramdisk hat eine SSD auch keine Chance. Immerhin schaufelt die Ramdisk paar Gb pro Sec durch.


----------



## Devil Dante (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also die Bewährte ist die m4 aber das weißt du sicher. Die interessanteste und wohl auch die schnellste ist die Samsung 830. Gibt halt noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen mit ihr aber bis jetzt scheint sie ohne Zicken zu laufen.
> Deshalb würde ich dir zur Samsung raten aber mit der m4 machst du auf keinen Fall was falsch zu mindestens ist sie recht preisgünstig.


 
Jo, sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht ! Hab jetz die 830 genommen...


----------



## blackout24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Jo, sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht ! Hab jetz die 830 genommen...



Dann mach mal bitte ein AS SSD Benchmark für die Hall of Fame irgendwann. Mal gespannt, wie sich das Teil schlägt.


----------



## Lutz81 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier ma ein Test von der Kingston HyperX 240 GB leider nur an SATA 3 GBit/s....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na für SATAII sind die Werte aber wirklich gut, hätte ich net gedacht. Besonders die 4k Schreibwerte sind recht gut aber wer den SF Controller kennt weiß das bleibt nicht lange so, dann gehts nämlich etwas in den Keller, hehheh!


----------



## Lutz81 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Na für SATAII sind die Werte aber wirklich gut, hätte ich net gedacht. Besonders die 4k Schreibwerte sind recht gut aber wer den SF Controller kennt weiß das bleibt nicht lange so, dann gehts nämlich etwas in den Keller, hehheh!



Hab die SSD jetzt 4 Wochen im System..bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden.
nur etwas in den Keller oder wird sie krass langsam ???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was heißt Krass, nicht so wie der alte SF Controller aber etwas schon. Da aber die viel wichtigeren Lesewerte stabil bleiben finde ich es halb so wild!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke für dieses gute ausführlich gestaltete Tutorial. 
Jetzt verstehe ich die SSD's besser.


----------



## roheed (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Da sieht man mal, was selbst corsair von Sandforce hält und tauft seine neuen LW mit Marvel Controller (Crucial m4) Performance-Pro  Corsair herz was willst du mehr! 

Neue Corsair-SSDs mit SATA 6 GBit/s und 515 MB/s - 10.11.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## djnoob (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hier mal ein test mit 3x 128 GB SSD von 470 Samsung in Raid 0






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Echt nett aber mal wieder schön an zu sehne das der 4k Wert beim Raid0 nicht steigt was ja auch erklärt warum es im Alltag kein Vorteil bei der Lade Geschwindigkeit gibt.


----------



## axxo (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Interessante Tatsache zu den neuen Corsair SSDs mit Marvell Controller:



> Eine Trim-Unterstützung gibt es mit der Marvell-SSD nicht. Die Aufgabe  soll eine Garbage Collection übernehmen, was vor allem bei  RAID-Konfigurationen von Vorteil sein soll. Corsair sieht dort eines der  Einsatzgebiete für die Performance-Pro-Serie.



Bin mal gespannt ob die sich im Raideinsatz dann wirklich bewähren, und vor allem wie das dann mit den Zugriffszeiten in einem Raid0 aussieht.


----------



## djnoob (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Echt nett aber mal wieder schön an zu sehne das der 4k Wert beim Raid0 nicht steigt was ja auch erklärt warum es im Alltag kein Vorteil bei der Lade Geschwindigkeit gibt.


 

doch steigt nur mit der vorrausetzung, das man write cache aktiviert


----------



## zOioN (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage (hoffe das gehört hier auch rein ).
Bin nun seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer einer Corsair Force GT 120GB.
Ist es mit einer SSD noch sinnvoll CCleaner zu benutzen? Bei meiner Festplatte habe ich bis jetzt immer das sichere löschen (Einfaches überschreiben/1Durchgang) benutzt. Ich denke mal das geht aber auf die Schreibzugriffe... von daher: Sinnvoll oder lieber nur Papierkorb leeren?

Danke schonmal


----------



## djnoob (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum sollte cc nicht sinnvoll sein, ich benutze es auch .


----------



## axxo (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aber so Optionen im CCleaner wie das sichere Löschen würde ich da abschalten, jeder überflüssige Schreibvorgang geht auf die Lebensdauer der Flashzellen


----------



## roheed (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo nur die option "sicheres Löschen" solltest du lassen. sonst spricht nicht viel gegen CCleaner. nutze es auch regelmäßig und schon ewig zum aufräumen.


----------



## zOioN (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut, vielen Dank


----------



## roheed (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hö?! Irgendwie untergegangen das der Thread sein 1. Jährigen gefeiert hat oder hab nur ich es verpennt?  (hulk weiß glaub warum )


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Herzlichen !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nach fast 7000 Beiträgen in diesem Thread kann so was schon mal unter gehen. Kommt mir aber gefühlt wie 10 Jahre vor, heheheh!


----------



## roheed (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das Baby geht schon stark in Richtung 13. Monat  

stimmt und der 7t Beitrag steht ja auch bald bevor ^^ Vaykir und Mojo hocken sicher schon auf der lauer um diesen wieder abzustauben


----------



## axxo (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So und damit der Thread auch hochklassig informativ bleibt.....

OCZ hat ein neues Laufwerk namens "Synapse Cache": OCZ Synapse Cache SATA III 2.5" SSD - OCZ , liest sich interessant, aber erscheint mir völlig unsinnig.


----------



## thom_cat (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sollte mir was anderes zum sammeln suchen... seit heute findet sich auch ne samsung 470 in meinem besitz


----------



## djnoob (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

habe auch zwei stück hier liegen zum verkauf . So eine Raid 0 Sammlung mit dreien ist ja nicht schlecht, aber nachhinein denkt man sich doch, wofür ?


----------



## mojoxy (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Das Baby geht schon stark in Richtung 13. Monat
> 
> stimmt und der 7t Beitrag steht ja auch bald bevor ^^ Vaykir und Mojo hocken sicher schon auf der lauer um diesen wieder abzustauben


Puh ich glaube kaum, bin ja froh, wenn ich ab und an überhaupt Zeit finde die aktuellen Post zu lesen. Geschweige denn auf die 7k zu achten


----------



## thom_cat (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> habe auch zwei stück hier liegen zum verkauf . So eine Raid 0 Sammlung mit dreien ist ja nicht schlecht, aber nachhinein denkt man sich doch, wofür ?


 
letztlich ist es doch der spieltrieb ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also die Samsung 830 reizt mich ja ungemein, na vielleicht gönn ich sie mir noch vor Weihnachten!


----------



## axxo (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Im Geizhals ist ein neues OCZ Laufwerk namens Deneva 2 in Sync und Async Version gelistet. Weiß jemand schon was über diese Laufwerke?

Z.b. OCZ Deneva 2 C MLC Async 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (D2CSTK251A10-0480) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## OctoCore (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja... Sandforce 2281 - da also nichts Neues... hm....

Edit: Was daran neu ist, ist wahrscheinlich, dass OZC jetzt der Meinung ist, dass der Controller reif ist für den Unternehmenseinsatz - die Reihe mit dem Namen existiert auf jeden Fall schon lange bzw. länger.


----------



## Fl1x (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hey leute,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner SSD (120gb) für meinen Rechner (siehe Signatur). Hab nur nen Mainboard mit SataII.

Häufig wird hier ja immer die M4 von Crucial empfohlen. Leider konnte ich beim Durchblättern der Seiten hier im Forum keine wirklichen Gründe finden, warum die M4 statt z.B. der Vertex 3 (die im PCGH-Test ja besser abgeschnitten hat, siehe Ausgabe 11/11) empfohlen wird. Oder habe ich die Gründe irgendwie übersehen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir einige Tipps bzgl. der richtigen SSD für mein System geben.

Gruß
Fl1x


----------



## _PeG_ (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hi,

habe auf einer ssd crucial m4 128gb zwei partionienen [c: für das system] und [d: für software]..

leider habe ich bei der installation von win 7 ultimate 64 bit nur 30gb für die systempartition genommen und es ist doch recht knapp..

*nun zu meiner frage, kann ich von der anderen partition [also d:] wieder etwas abknüpfen und dann an c: anfügen?????*
(win7 liefert da doch irgendwie ein tool mit, funktioniert das denn auch so wie ich es mir vorstelle??)

es nervt, wenn bei c: nur noch 2,3gb von 30gb frei sind und die anzeige bereits rot ist, schließlich soll dies ja auch das system ausbremsen.. falls ich falsch liege dann berichtigt mich bitte!!

auf d: sind noch 52gb von 89,1gb frei..


grüße


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Rechtklick auf Computer -> Verwalten -> Daträgerverwaltung.
Dort kannst du Partitionsgrößen ändern.

Frage: Warum hast du diese Partitionen überhaupt angelegt?


----------



## _PeG_ (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Rechtklick auf Computer -> Verwalten -> Daträgerverwaltung.
> Dort kannst du Partitionsgrößen ändern.



ah genau, dann probier ich das mal, hoffentlich klappt das auch!! 



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Frage: Warum hast du diese Partitionen überhaupt angelegt?


 
weil ich gern ordnung habe.. 
trennung von software und "reinem" system.. leider habe ich mich auf  eine fragwürdige angabe verlassen und eben nur 30 gb für win7 arrangiert  und das ist zu wenig, man sollte mindestens 35gb besser noch 40gb  nutzen..

dank dir..


*EDIT: gerade in einem anderen thread gelesen, dass es über die datenträgerverwaltung nicht klappen wird, gibt es denn ein gutes tool, bei dem man nichts falsch amchen kann?? ich brauch doch nur 10 gb der einen partition bei der anderen.. kann ja nicht so schwer sein..*


----------



## Gohrbi (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Paragon Partitionsmanager 10 oder 11

Paragon Partition Manager Free Edition - Free Download


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was können mir die SSD-Meister bzgl. der Zuverlässigkeit zu dieser SSD sagen?
Die wird mir gerade auf dem Marktplatz angeboten und soll nach dem Fehlgriff mit der Vertex Plus in meinem Lappi verbaut werden.
Ich habe ein paar Bedenken wegen dem Controller, aber wenn die Firmeware von Mushkin anständig geschrieben wurde, sollte das doch nicht so poblematisch werden, oder?


----------



## blackout24 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Fl1x schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner SSD (120gb) für meinen Rechner (siehe Signatur). Hab nur nen Mainboard mit SataII.
> 
> ...



Weil sie in der Praxis schneller ist (siehe AS SSD Benchmark Hall of Fame da vernichtet die M4 alles) dazu soweit ich weiß noch weniger kostet und äußerst zuverlässig ist da kein Sandforce Controller. Bei den Sandmacht SSDs gibts viele Berichte von Fehlern Datenverlust etc.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenns 100% zuverlässig sein soll dann die Crucial m4, sonst könnte man auch zur Samsung 830 greifen die hat bis dato auch noch keine Probleme gibts aber auch noch nicht so lange wie die m4.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Upsi, ich habe in meinem obigen Post vergessen den Link zur SSD einzufügen...
Tada:
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MKNSSDCR60GB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## thom_cat (14. November 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil sie in der Praxis schneller ist (siehe AS SSD Benchmark Hall of Fame da vernichtet die M4 alles) dazu soweit ich weiß noch weniger kostet und äußerst zuverlässig ist da kein Sandforce Controller. Bei den Sandmacht SSDs gibts viele Berichte von Fehlern Datenverlust etc.



Sorry, aber der AS SSD hat nur bedingt Aussagekraft was die Praxis angeht.

Die Crucial ist schnell, aber im Alltag bei weitem nicht so wie es ausgerechnet dieser Benchmark aufzeigt.

Die Sandforce SSDs werden dort im worst Case getestet was so im Alltag auch eher selten vorkommt!

Was wirklich ein starkes Argument ist, ist die große Zuverlässigkeit der Crucial.
Das war die Schwäche der Sandforce, ist aber deutlichst besser geworden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Upsi, ich habe in meinem obigen Post vergessen den Link zur SSD einzufügen...
> Tada:
> Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MKNSSDCR60GB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Ich sags mal so, kann nur besser werden!
Die Kinderkrankheiten scheinen ja langsam vorbei zu sein bei dem SF Controller, wenn du sie günstig bekommst versuchs halt mal mit ihr!
Ich bin jetzt ein wenig vorsichtig da ja meine letzte Empfehlung bei dir so in die Hose ging!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

Welche hattest du mir denn empfohlen? 
Also auf die Vertex Plus kam ich doch mit meinem Geiz selbst und ansonsten sind mir keine andere Probleme bekannt! 

70 inkl. würde mich die Mushkin kosten. Okay oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah jo, weil ohne SSD im Lappi magst du ja auch nicht mehr leben, hehhe!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sehr überzeugend!  
Klar brauch ich son kleines flinkes Ding in meinem Lappi. 
Die Kiste fährt minutenlang hoch... das ist schon nicht mehr normal... und da ist kaum was drauf..... 
Die HDD taugt nicht mehr als als Datengrab hübsch im Schrank zu liegen.


----------



## roheed (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Die Kiste fährt minutenlang hoch... das ist schon nicht mehr normal... und da ist kaum was drauf.....



tja selber schuld wenn man nicht einfach den ruhemodus nutzt^^ mein lapi bootet auch ohne so ner blöden ssd unterhalb 30s


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wolltest du dein Lappi nicht auch im Winter umbauen mit ner SSD?
Oder hast du jetzt nur noch Auto im Kopf?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> tja selber schuld wenn man nicht einfach den ruhemodus nutzt^^ mein lapi bootet auch ohne so ner blöden ssd unterhalb 30s


Frisch aufgesetzt schaff ich es bei Vista in 40-45sec, aber nix mit Ruhemodus und das mit meinem ASUS U3S.  
Ist aber trotzdem zu langsam.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> tja selber schuld wenn man nicht einfach den ruhemodus nutzt^^ mein lapi bootet auch ohne so ner blöden ssd unterhalb 30s


Neee, wäre Blödsinn bei dir.
Den Lappi brauch ich alle paar Tage mal auf die schnelle und da würde der Ruhemodus keinen Sinn machen. 
Das ganze Teil is einfach nur nervig lahm... ich schätze ich bin einfach fürchterlich verwöhnt und 2 Minuten booten muss ich mir einfach nicht mehr antun.
Die Vertex Plus reichte ja vom Speed schon völlig aus... aber nein.... Elektroschrott...
Also kann ich mir die o.g. Mushkin ruhig mal schnappen, joa oder nee!?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach würd auf nummer sicher gehen und 15€ drauf legen und die Samsung 470 kaufen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 470 series 64GB Retail 6,4cm(2,5") SATA II


----------



## roheed (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Den Lappi brauch ich alle paar Tage mal auf die schnelle und da würde der Ruhemodus keinen Sinn machen.


du weißt aber schon das Ruhemodus keinen Strom verbraucht oder?  nutze meinen laptop auch nur wenige male die woche, gerade und vorallem deshalb ist mir eine SSD zu schade...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap der Ruhemodus spiegelt nur den Ram auf die HDD und läd in beim Starten nur wieder rein. Müsste aber dennoch mit ner SSD noch schneller gehen!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon das Ruhemodus keinen Strom verbraucht oder?  nutze meinen laptop auch nur wenige male die woche, gerade und vorallem deshalb ist mir eine SSD zu schade...


Jajaja, ich kenne den Unterschied sehr wohl zwischen Ruhezustand, Energiesparmodus und bli-bla-blub. 
Ach trotzdem danke an euch, aber ..... ach mal schaun.

Die Samsung 470 hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, mit Versand komme ich aber eh wieder auch ca. 90,- € und da könnte ich auch gleich eine kleine m4 bei K&M abholen gehen.


----------



## roheed (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Jap der Ruhemodus spiegelt nur den Ram auf die HDD und läd in beim  Starten nur wieder rein. Müsste aber dennoch mit ner SSD noch schneller  gehen!


...und btw wird das bei Windows 8 mehr oder weniger zum Standard "herunter fahren"  also gewöhnt euch lieber schon mal dran


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hatte win8 schon hier, bei MS downgeloadet aber ich muss sagen das die Reise wohl ohne mich geht. Denn wie der Sprung von XP auf win7 so ist es ja nicht.
Da ich mich auch weigere eine Touchscreen Monitor zu kaufen wird dieser Kelch definitiv an mir vorüber gehen!


----------



## roheed (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

seh zum aktuellen zeitpunkt auch nicht wirklich nen grund auf W8 zu wechseln...Windows 7 ist halt schon ein traum und wird wohl wie XP ein langläufer werden


----------



## mojoxy (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mit Windows 8 soll die Energieeffizienz noch weiter gesteigert werden. Allein das könnte ein Grund werden. Zudem sind wir doch alle Nerds - und zumindest ich muss immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein ^^


----------



## axxo (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> . Denn wie der Sprung von XP auf win7 so ist es ja nicht.


 
Der Sprung sollte ja auch XP--> Vista werden, und ich denke mit Win8 wird es ähnlich laufen wie mit Vista , es wird eher ein Nischenprodukt für die wenigen Leute, die jetzt schon was damit anfangen können (also leute mit kompatiblen Tablets, Phones, Touchscreens etc) und wahrscheinlich wird dann Win9 erst wieder eine Version, die man sich zwangsweise aufsetzt. Ich hoffe zumindest,das es so kommt, allein schon der Secure Boot Müll schreckt mich davon ab.


----------



## roheed (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja so ähnlich sehe ich das auch  @axxo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wenn mir jetzt nochmal einer kommt, eine Sandforce SSD sie schneller als eine M4 kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen  quelle : mein AS SSD Thread


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed du hast dir aber keine m4 gegönnt oder? (Dieser nachfolgende Satz wurde von mir zensiert).....Hatte dir ja was versprochen, hehhehe!


----------



## roheed (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

weiß schon was de schreiben wolltest  nene bin doch schon länger von meinem SSD trip weg und dreh mich nur noch im kreis mit meinem GTI (alb-)traum 

die pics stammen wie gesagt aus meinem anderen Thread...mit dem ich btw, auch nur den 2. platz habe in der kategorie "most klicked thread, not pinned" ...alter immer diese zweiten plätze, gleicher mist wie in der gepinnten ecke und bei meinem techniker im klassenschnitt *lach* ich kann ihn nicht mehr sehen den zweiten *lach*


----------



## thom_cat (17. November 2011)

Wie oft muss man denn eigentlich noch sagen, dass der As SSD Bench alleine bei weitem nicht ausreicht, um die Geschwindigkeit einer SSD zu beurteilen?! 

Die Sandforce werden hier immernoch im worst Case getestet...

Naja, jeder glaubt eben was er will.


----------



## roheed (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@thom_cat

ja du hast ja schon irgendwie recht und im alltag wird sich die eine wie die andere SSD eh kaum - bis gar nichts schenken aber du kennst doch diese ständigen anfragen welche die schnellste SSD ist...für Sandforce mag es sehr wohl nur ein worst-case Szenario sein aber meine Erfahrung zeigt eigentlich, diesen hat man im alltag öfters als das gegenteil. Und mir ist mittlerweile eine SSD lieber die dauernd schnell kann anstatt einer die nur schnell kann wenn man ihr was gibt auf dem sie optimiert wurde.


@ all
hier ein recht interessanter Thread. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere (stille) mitleser hier auch ein ähnliches Problem
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l.../186767-60-gb-ssd-nach-installation-voll.html


----------



## thom_cat (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> @thom_cat
> 
> ja du hast ja schon irgendwie recht und im alltag wird sich die eine wie die andere SSD eh kaum - bis gar nichts schenken aber du kennst doch diese ständigen anfragen welche die schnellste SSD ist...für Sandforce mag es sehr wohl nur ein worst-case Szenario sein aber meine Erfahrung zeigt eigentlich, diesen hat man im alltag öfters als das gegenteil. Und mir ist mittlerweile eine SSD lieber die dauernd schnell kann anstatt einer die nur schnell kann wenn man ihr was gibt auf dem sie optimiert wurde.


 
für den normalen nutzer gibt es da keinerlei unterschiede zwischen den ssds.

differenzen merkt man erst in spezialisierten anwendungen.
da haben die unterschiedlichen controller ihre stärken und schwächen.

aber ist es deiner meinung nach wirklich so, dass die m4 im alltag schneller bzw. die sandforce langsamer sind?
wir reden hier auch von der aktuellen version, die deutlich weniger stark einbricht wie ihr vorgänger.

denn was ich so sehe, ist dem nicht so. da schlägt sich die sandforce konkurrenz im mittel besser als die m4 (jedenfalls in der höchsten ausbaustufe mit toggle nand)

und wer nach der schnellsten ssd fragt, muss erstmal spezifizieren in was.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Soll die M4 mit 128GB so viel schneller als die mit 64 GB sein? Oder bremst was anderes?


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mensch thom_cat...wieso verschweigst du uns diesen Test ? 

[User-Review] SSD Praxistest - Stoppuhr VS Benchmark (Update 08.11.11 Samsung 830 eingefügt) - Forum de Luxx

Sagt mal wieder alles...es ist Wurrrrssscht welche ssd man sich kauft. im alltag merkt höchstens einer den unterschied und zwar die Stoppuhr XD sehr schöner test

@ gohrbi
post noch den anderen test aber ja, die kleine m4 ist langsamer als die 128gb version!


----------



## Gohrbi (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier der normale Bench, sieht denke ich ok aus.


----------



## roheed (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo stink normale werte für die 64 gb version


----------



## mojoxy (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jungs, wie ihr sicherlich festgestellt habt, hat mich das Leben zurück - man könnte auch sagen _gefangen_ -.-"

Ich bin was SSDs angeht nicht mehr ganz auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Interessieren würde mich hauptsächlich, ob sich zum Thema SF-SSDs was getan hat. Hat Sandforce die Bugs in den Griff bekommen, oder bestehen die immer noch?

Welches SSD kann man denn - Stand heute - ruhigen Gewissens kaufen, abgesehen vom Dauerbrenner m4 und Samsungs' etwas teurer 830?

Danke und Grüße
MOJO


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich bin mit meiner OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS recht zufrieden (128 GB) !

War auch Testsieger in einer der letzten PCGH


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also im großen und Ganzen laufen jetzt die SF Controller aber die m4 und die Samsung 830 sind immer noch das Maas aller Dinge. Von daher haste nicht viel verpasst!


----------



## mojoxy (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS recht zufrieden (128 GB) !
> 
> War auch Testsieger in einer der letzten PCGH


Ne sorry ne V3 kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus und auf den Test von PCGH geb ich auch nicht allzu viel


----------



## roheed (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@mojo
jo viiel haste nicht verpasst würde ich mal fast behaupten....nur die Sandforce haben wohl langsam ihre Kinderkrankheiten hinter sich gelassen zumindest werden die beschwerden weniger.


----------



## riotmilch (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So, das Geld für ne M4 wäre jetzt eigentlich da, aber die Versandkosten bei einigen Versänden sind echt nicht nett Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und dann bräuchte ich ja noch so ein Adapter wegen 2,5" -.-
Nur noch mal kurz ne Checkliste, werde ja sicherlich nächste Woche bestellen.
Alle anderen Platten abklemmen...
AHCI aktivieren..
Win7 installieren...

Das wars, oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo deine Chekliste stimmt so weit! Also meine m4 liegt einfach nur so im Gehäuse, kannst sie ja wie einen USB Stick behandeln ist im Prinzip das Selbe.


----------



## mojoxy (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> kannst sie ja wie einen USB Stick behandeln ist im Prinzip das Selbe.


Da hat er Recht! Meine m4 verwende ich mittlerweile als Schlüsselanhänger! Echt praktisch für Unterwegs 

BTT: Okay dann werde ich wohl weiter die "Klassiker" bewerben


----------



## roheed (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Da hat er Recht! Meine m4 verwende ich mittlerweile als Schlüsselanhänger! Echt praktisch für Unterwegs


und an USB 2.0 kann sie ihre volle Leistung auch voll entfalten


----------



## thom_cat (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> mensch thom_cat...wieso verschweigst du uns diesen Test ?
> 
> [User-Review] SSD Praxistest - Stoppuhr VS Benchmark (Update 08.11.11 Samsung 830 eingefügt) - Forum de Luxx
> 
> Sagt mal wieder alles...es ist Wurrrrssscht welche ssd man sich kauft. im alltag merkt höchstens einer den unterschied und zwar die Stoppuhr XD sehr schöner test



hatte den link schonmal in der kaufberatung irgendwo, da wurde er von dem ein oder anderen etwas belächelt was mir nicht so ganz gefallen hat.

es sagt eigentlich 2 dinge aus:

1. ja, es ist im grunde wurscht was man kauft, denn die ssds sind alle sehr nah beieinander.

2. die m4 ist nicht die "über" ssd wie uns as ssd gerne glauben machen möchte. sie ist gut, aber kann sich kaum absetzen von der konkurrenz.





mojoxy schrieb:


> Jungs, wie ihr sicherlich festgestellt habt, hat mich das Leben zurück - man könnte auch sagen _gefangen_ -.-"
> 
> Ich bin was SSDs angeht nicht mehr ganz auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Interessieren würde mich hauptsächlich, ob sich zum Thema SF-SSDs was getan hat. Hat Sandforce die Bugs in den Griff bekommen, oder bestehen die immer noch?
> 
> ...



die aktuelle firmware von sf hat das problem wohl nun endlich in den griff bekommen. es gibt kaum noch meldungen zu dem thema und man kann jetzt wohl relativ bedenkenlos ssds mit sandforce controller empfehlen.





hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also im großen und Ganzen laufen jetzt die SF Controller aber die m4 und die Samsung 830 sind immer noch das Maas aller Dinge. Von daher haste nicht viel verpasst!


 
in was sind sie das mass der dinge?
nicht in sachen geschwindigkeit, denn da liegen alle aktuellen ssds auf einem sehr sehr ähnlichen niveau.


----------



## mojoxy (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Schon mal was von USB 3.0 und eSATA gehört?

Naja okay USB 3.0 wird ohne Sandy Bridge System auch schwierig, eh


----------



## riotmilch (20. November 2011)

Sandforce Probs behoben?
Hmm, da bin ich natürlich am Überlegen mir eine günstigere zu holen als die M4, denn der Preis ist schon happig.
Oder vllt sogar ne größere als 120GB.
Man man man, das solche Emtscheidungen aber auch immer so schwer sein müssen :-\


----------



## thom_cat (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

günstiger sind ja nur die sandforce mit asynchronem speicher.
da kannst du natürlich auch nicht die volle leistung erwarten.


----------



## riotmilch (20. November 2011)

Man echt schwierig alles >.< 
Wirds wohl doch ne M4 ^ ^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also ich empfehle ja meistens die Crucial m4 nicht wegen der Geschwindigkeit sondern wegen der Zuverlässigkeit! Die Samsung 830 scheint beides zu beherzigen aber da muss man noch abwarten ob noch Fehler kommen.
Wenn das mit dem SF Controller so positive weiter geht werde auch die hier bestimmt empfohlen werden!


----------



## roheed (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> hatte den link schonmal in der kaufberatung irgendwo, da wurde er von  dem ein oder anderen etwas belächelt was mir nicht so ganz gefallen hat.


hab ich nicht mitbekommen und würde ich auch nicht für gut heißen! Schon allein weil man den Arbeitsaufwand des Mitgliedes wertschätzen sollte.



> Man echt schwierig alles >.<
> Wirds wohl doch ne M4 ^ ^



wenn was schwierig fällt gibt es meisten nur einen grund für...es gibt keine wirklichen kraßen ausreiser wo man sich aufhalten kann. Aber allgemein kann man schon sagen, mit der m4 bekommst ein günstiges sehr gutes allroundpacket was oben drein noch ziemlich zuverlässig ist!


----------



## tobi1111 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi Leute

Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich jetzt ne Crucial M4 128GB SSD gekauft. Er betreibt sie mit einem AMD Board mit dem Chip      AMD SB750 und er hat im AS SSD Benchmark nur 450punkte. Ich wollte jetzt mal wissen ob das normal ist mir kommt das wenig vor. Was sind die besten einstellungen für diesen Chipsatz ? Ich hab den Thread gelesen und früher schonmal was gepostet komme aber trotzdem nicht weiter. Bitte um hilfe

Danke super Thread


----------



## roheed (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ein AMD board mit SB750?! hmm das dürfte also noch ein Sata 2 Board sein...und der chipsatz ist auch schon etwas ins alter gekommen. So ganz ohne Screen würde ich sagen, ja da sollte alles passen. screenshot wäre noch schön dann kann man es definitiv sagen das nicht mehr drin ist.


----------



## riotmilch (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hoffe ich kann das hier einfach mal fragen ^^
Ist der Anbieter Crucial SSD M4 Series 256 GB günstig kaufen bei comtech.de seriös?
Mich reizt ja so ne "große" Platte, da ja doch das ein oder andere Spiel drauf landen soll und die Spiele werden ja nun auch immer größer ^^


----------



## stimpi2k4 (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie ich bisher hier lesen konnte, ist die crucial m4 128GB zu empfehlen. 
Habe leider nur SATA2 auf meinem Board habe ich dadurch große Leistungseinbußen?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Siehe dazu:

[User-Review] SSD Praxistest - Stoppuhr VS Benchmark (Update 08.11.11 Samsung 830 eingefügt) - Forum de Luxx

Kommt von der Seite vorher


----------



## Zergoras (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal aus meinem anderen Thread rausgeholt:
Sind die Werte ok? Die Platte läuft an einem Sata 2 Port, da ich keinen 3er zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Für einen SATAII Port sind die werte absolut im Rahmen!


----------



## roheed (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann das hier einfach mal fragen ^^
> Ist der Anbieter Crucial SSD M4 Series 256 GB günstig kaufen bei comtech.de seriös?
> Mich reizt ja so ne "große" Platte, da ja doch das ein oder andere Spiel drauf landen soll und die Spiele werden ja nun auch immer größer ^^



Laut den Bewertungen (trusted Shop) kann man wohl halbwegs sicher bestellen 



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wie ich bisher hier lesen konnte, ist die crucial m4 128GB zu empfehlen.
> Habe leider nur SATA2 auf meinem Board habe ich dadurch große Leistungseinbußen?



Leistungseinbussen wirst du definitiv haben, nur merkt man den unterschied im alltag eigentlich nicht! Nur wenn du viele große dateien hin und her kopierst und eine zweite SSD als Ziel hast wirst du es merken. in allen anderen fällen ist es heututage eigentlich (noch) fast wurst ob sata 2 oder sata 3



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Mal aus meinem anderen Thread rausgeholt:
> Sind die Werte ok? Die Platte läuft an einem Sata 2 Port, da ich keinen 3er zur Verfügung habe.



Hab ich glaub schon mal bestätigt aber ich mache es gerne nochmal, ja für Sata 2 sieht alles i.O. aus


----------



## Jakopo (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo ihr. Habe heute meine neue Crucial m4 in der 256GB Variante in Betrieb genommen und bin soweit mehr als zufrieden. Aber bevor ich groß Worte verliere, habe ich euch die Ergebnisse der Benchmarks aufbereitet. Sind die Ergebnisse soweit okay?

Im Übrigen waren die Werte zuerst sehr klein, bis mir eingefallen ist, dass die SSD am Sata 2 Port hängen könnte. Ein Blick ins Bios verriet mir, dass dem so war. Habe natürlich sofort umgesteckt. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meiner Meinung nach top Werte !

Aber am besten wartest Du noch auf jemanden, der eine vergleichbare SSD hat...
die größeren Platten sind auch meist was schneller


----------



## roheed (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo die werte sehen soweit gut aus....



> Aber am besten wartest Du noch auf jemanden, der eine vergleichbare SSD hat...
> die größeren Platten sind auch meist was schneller



Normal schon, aber im Falle der Crucial m4 (leider) nicht. Die 256 gb versionen sind beim benchen max. so schnell wie die 128 version wenn nicht sogar etwas schlechter. Merkt man aber nur bei der Punkte Vergabe, also nicht verrückt machen lassen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe jetzt ein wenig über ssd gelesen und wollte mal Fragen was ihr so von der Extrememory xlr8 express 128GB haltet.
In der Praxis immer ganz vorne, habe das Ding auch schon für 160€ gesehen ... ist die ssd eine alternative zur m4 und samsung 830
oder gibt es negative berichte zu dieser SSD.


----------



## thom_cat (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das ist auf jeden fall eine sehr gute alternative.
gehört zum schnellsten auf dem markt und es sind im gegensatz zu anderen ssds mit sandforce controllern keine negativen berichte bekannt.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

...und thom_cat hat selber eine wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## thom_cat (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so ist es. bis jetzt auch keine probleme gehabt.
aber ich habe auch die m4... und ne postville... und ne c300... und ne samsung 470


----------



## roheed (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja da spricht ein Mann vom Fach   jetzt fehlt dir eigentlich fast nur noch die 830 um deine sammlung zu vollenden 

Ich hab auch .... eine Corsair Force 1st generation


----------



## thom_cat (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, die hab ich im auge... oder die neu corsair pro, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja die Pro gefällt mir auch, ist ja auch ein Marvel Controller drauf und daher wohl auf dem Niveau der m4. Hab mir aber diese woche nen neues Auto gekauft...die nächsten paar monate werd ich erstmal wieder Gas wegnehmen müssen  (geld raushaun)


----------



## thom_cat (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, so ein auto kostet auch ordentlich geld.

denke bei mir wird es auch eher erstmal ein monitor werden.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ohja...für das geld hätte ich nen kofferaum von nem Kombi mit SSD auffüllen können  und hät vermutlich noch geld über gehabt XD


----------



## thom_cat (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nen neues auto wäre auch mal wieder was


----------



## Clonemaster (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

taugt die was?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja, taugt sie


----------



## thom_cat (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> taugt die was?


 
sandforce hat die probleme wie es aussieht mittlerweile im griff.
bei der normalen chronos gilt es zu beachten, dass sie nur asynchronen speicher nutzt.


----------



## roheed (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

was soviel heißt wie... sie ist etwas langsamer im schreiben als die synchron speicher SSD. Ich würde mir überlegen, ob ich nicht gleich zur chronos deluxe greifen würde. diese hat die synchron flashzellen und ist somit noch einen tick schneller (insb. beim schreiben) falls nicht wichtig kannst auch zum kleinen model chronos greifen. also die von dir velinkte


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nochmal ein kleines Update zu meinen FreezeProbs:

Keine Freezes mehr seit ich LPM (ALPM) deaktiviert habe 

Danke nochmal an roheed


----------



## roheed (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kein problem , dafür bin ich ja hier  bis moin jungs bin off


----------



## Rail (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oh man lange nicht mehr reingeguckt hier der fred hat ja mittlerweile 687 seiten  geil roheed


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe danke

manchmal vergesse ich selber das es eigentlich keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, dass ein Thread über 220 000 Klicks und knappe 7 000 Antworten verteilt auf 700 Seiten hat^^Aber es ist immer wieder eine Befriedigung für die Stunden und Wochen lange Arbeit die zu Anfang (und auch heute noch) in mein (unser!!) Baby geflossen sind


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nabend^^
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr zu weihnachten schon nicht in den genuss einer SSD gekommen bin, wollte ich mal wieder fragen, welche SSD mit 120GB zu empfehlen ist?
/edit: hab mir grad mal flink selber eine rausgesucht, wie sieht's aus?^^

Achja, mein Budget liegt bei ~150€.


----------



## thom_cat (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

welche hast du denn rausgesucht?


----------



## mojoxy (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das verrät er nicht, müssen wir erraten 
Mein Tipp: OCZ Vertex 3


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oder m4 oder Samsung oder Intel ...oder...oder oder


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> welche hast du denn rausgesucht?


 
Verdammt, strg+v vergessen 
die hier:
120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron - Computer


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

eine mit "synchron" flash wäre zwar schneller beim schreiben aber viel falsch kannst mit der auch nicht machen (da sandforce anscheinend weitestgehend alle Probleme aus der welt räumen konnte)


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Auf synchronen/asynchronen Speicher hab ich gar nicht geachtet.
Bin mir auch nicht so sicher, was genau der unterschied ist. Da war doch irgendwas mit der Lebenszeit oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sync flash = schneller beim schreiben von schwer komprimierbaren daten
async flash = schreibt bei gut komprimierbaren Daten gleich schnell wie sync flash, bei schlecht komprimierbaren DAten geht sie mehr in die knie.

Sync Flash = Vertex 3 maxiops, Corsair Force GT, Mushkin chronos deluxe
aSyn Flash = Agilty 3, Corsair Force, Mushkin Chronos 

Soweit ich weiß hat das weniger mit der haltbarkeit zu tun...man kann halt einfach bis zu 30 % speed beim schreiben mitnehmen. für falschaussagen keine haftung^^


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also wäre es ratsam, eine SSD mit synchronem flashspeicher zu kaufen, richtig?^^
Ich wäre jetzt, vom Preis aus gesehen, für diese Mushkin:
SATA 6Gb/s (MKNSSDCR120GB-DX) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

wobei die Force nicht viel teurer ist:
SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F120GBGT-BK) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## thom_cat (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja, die kannst du beide nehmen.


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut, danke leute


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich würde zur Force GT greifen...sieht geiler aus und meine Force war bisher auch perfekt  aber letzendlich ist es wurst welche du nimmst.


----------



## narcosubs (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nabend zusammen,
ich hätte eine Frage an die Experten:
Macht es einen Unterschied (für die Haltbarkeit), wenn ich meine SSD auf dem Kopf, also Unterseite nach oben herum einbaue? So passen nämlich meine S-ATA-Stecker besser hinein.
Gruss aus Bielefeld,
Christian


----------



## roheed (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm, es spricht ansich rein gar nichts dagegen es so zu  machen... eine ssd entwickelt keine abwärme wie hdd oder hat sonst irgendwelche bauteile die sich bewegen...somit kann man sagen, bau sie so ein wie es dir am besten passt. Kühlen muss man sie übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## axxo (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So, da es zur Zeit soviel gute Games gibt langt mir die 128er M4 leider nicht mehr, nun brauche ich mal eine Kaufberatung, folgende Kandidaten ziehe ich in Betracht:

Mushkin Enhanced Chronos (Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MKNSSDCR240GB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
OCZ Octane (OCZ Octane 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (OCT1-25SAT3-256G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos Deluxe (Mushkin Enhanced Chronos deluxe 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MKNSSDCR240GB-DX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) 

oder aber soll ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und wieder zur M4 greifen ?


----------



## roheed (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mein favo wäre m4 @256gb,
dann die Chronos deluxe
dann die Chronos 
und zu aller letzt erst die Octane (recht neu auf dem Markt! Probleme? Mit Sicherheit!  )


----------



## thom_cat (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die ocz octane würde ich auch sofort streichen. keine ahnung inwieweit sie den indilinx controller überarbeitet haben, aber der ist eigentlich heute keine empfehlung mehr.

bei den beiden mushkin würde ich die deluxe nehmen. wenn schon so viel geld ausgeben, dann wenigstens was richtig gutes nehmen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Fall es jemanden interessiert: Mushkin Chronos 60 GB.
Wie zu erwarten war ein bescheidenes AS SSD Ergebniss, aber ein hervorragens Arbeitsgefühl und eine spitzenmäßige Bootzeit.


----------



## roheed (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja dürfte im alltag an die alten Vertex 2 @ 60 gb heranreichen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ganz genau, aber ich brauch jetzt mal ganz dringend (nicht zeitlich) eure Hilfe.
Bin gerade todunglücklich.
Im PC rennt du erste Sahne und erinnert mich tatsächlich sehr an meine alte Vertex 2, ABER und das widerspricht einfach meiner Logik, auf dieser lässt sich kein Win7 vernünftig installieren.
Installationsvorgang läuft wunderbar bis zu dem Punkt an dem der "PC" für die erste Verwendung vorbereitet wird und die Videoleistung überprüft wird, dann friert das Bild ein und ich bekomme einen Bluescreen gefolgt von einem Reboot und lande dann wieder bei der "Vorbereitung für die erste Verwendung".
Wie kann das bitte mit der SSD zu tun haben???
Ich begreife das einfach nicht.
Hat einer der Meister hier einen Rat oder eine Idee?


----------



## roheed (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

an dieser stelle würde ich einfach mal ein secure erase auf deine Vertex 2 loslassen. vlt haben sich da ein paar bits verklemmt ^^ auch wenn ich mir schwer vorstellen kann das es wirklich an der ssd liegt.


----------



## mojoxy (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Also wäre es ratsam, eine SSD mit synchronem flashspeicher zu kaufen, richtig?^^
> Ich wäre jetzt, vom Preis aus gesehen, für diese Mushkin:
> SATA 6Gb/s (MKNSSDCR120GB-DX) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> ...


 
Gerade gesehen, dass die V3 MIOPS ordentlich reduziert wurde und somit auch durchaus interessant sein könnte: OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3MI-25SAT3-120G)


----------



## mojoxy (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wie kann das bitte mit der SSD zu tun haben???
> Ich begreife das einfach nicht.
> Hat einer der Meister hier einen Rat oder eine Idee?


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es am SSD liegt? Von welchem Medium installierst Du? Falls DVD, brenn mal ne neue - möglichst langsam. Die DVDs sind ziemlich anfällig.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es am SSD liegt? Von welchem Medium installierst Du? Falls DVD, brenn mal ne neue - möglichst langsam. Die DVDs sind ziemlich anfällig.


Ich hab doch das Win7 von der DVD erst vorgesten an meinem PC auf die Mushkin installiert !?
Habe hier noch ne originale DVD ohne SP1 rumliegen.
Meinst du es wäre einen Versuch wert und das Laufwerk schreibt Murks aud die SSD?
Ich werde einfach mal jedem eurer Ratschläge ausprobieren eh ich die wieder aufgeben muss.
Da ich gerade wieder die lahme HDD im Lappi habe, würde ich gern mit o.g. Secure Erase beginnen.
Das geht sicher auch ein meinem PC per Sata-Dock?
Also, wie mache ich das?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es am SSD liegt? Von welchem Medium installierst Du? Falls DVD, brenn mal ne neue - möglichst langsam. Die DVDs sind ziemlich anfällig.


Und ja, ich bin mir sicher, denn "alle" HDDs und SSDs liefen ja in dem Lappi "fehlerfrei".

Shit... Doppelpost... man möge mich dafür schlagen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen, dass die V3 MIOPS ordentlich reduziert wurde und somit auch durchaus interessant sein könnte: OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3MI-25SAT3-120G)


 
Danke für den Tipp, sieht sehr interessant aus.

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die von dir genannte OCZ den SF-Controller SF-2200 nutzt, die von mir gepostete Mishkin nutzt den SF-2281. 
Gibt es hier große unterschiede? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## narcosubs (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort roheed.
Jetzt hätte ich noch eine 2. Frage:
Ich bin es gewohnt, meinen PC nach Herunterfahren über eine Steckdosenleiste komplett vom Netz zu trennen, wegen Blitzschlaggefahr und Stromverbrauch. Habe kürzlich irgendwo gelesen, daß dies der Hardware nicht zuträglich sei, da dabei jedesmal Stromspitzen entstünden.
Nun ist ja meine erste Supertalent SSD nach nur 10 Monaten sang- und klanglos abgekackt, und ich frage mich jetzt, ob es da möglicherweise einen Zusammenhang gibt und ich den Rechner künftig lieber am Netz lassen sollte.
Wie schätzt Ihr das ein?


----------



## mojoxy (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das glaube ich nicht! Wenn dann würde das dein Netzteil spüren. Aber wenn Du nicht gerade den China-Billig-Bomber verbaut hast, dann hat das genügend Schutzvorkehrungen, dass da keine schädlichen Stromspitzen durchgehen.


----------



## roheed (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich bin es gewohnt, meinen PC nach Herunterfahren über eine  Steckdosenleiste komplett vom Netz zu trennen, wegen Blitzschlaggefahr  und Stromverbrauch. Habe kürzlich irgendwo gelesen, daß dies der  Hardware nicht zuträglich sei, da dabei jedesmal Stromspitzen  entstünden.
> Nun ist ja meine erste Supertalent SSD nach nur 10 Monaten sang- und  klanglos abgekackt, und ich frage mich jetzt, ob es da möglicherweise  einen Zusammenhang gibt und ich den Rechner künftig lieber am Netz  lassen sollte.
> Wie schätzt Ihr das ein?



das deine ssd abgeraucht ist war mehr oder weniger eher dummer zufall. Ich hatte mein PC früher auch immer an der Leiste, aber nach knapp vier Jahren ist mir das NT verreckt. Gleiches Phänomen in der näheren Verwandtschaft...Nachdem ich mir dann das Oberklasse NT Seasonic zugelegt habe gehe ich jetzt lieber auf Nummer sicher und hab den Rechner direkt am Netz. Der Rest rennt immer noch über Leiste. 

Ich traue mich da jetzt nicht wirklich einen Tip zu geben...aber ich denke, wenn der NT Hersteller nicht die entsprechenden schutzvorrischtungen gegen häufiges Trennen vom Netz eingebaut hat geht das auf jeden fall auf die Lebensdauer. Auf der anderen Seite, habe ich die 5.1 boxen bereits seit 10 jahren und denen schadet das ständige ein und ausschalten auch nichts(bisher)...daher echt schwer zu sagen. Ich meine mir zumindest einzubilden, meinem NT was gutes zu tun indem ich es nicht mehr dauernd vom Netz Trenne^^

Aber wie Mojo schon sagte, es ist viel wichtiger das man nicht am NT spart und dort lieber paar euros mehr investiert...weil oft sucht man sich ein NT aus, 600 Watt und das soll dann aber nur 30€ kosten. Meist zahlt man dann an einer anderen stelle dann wieder drauf wenns was zerstört hat


----------



## Spiff (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hallo

Hab Probleme mit einer P128 von Corsair. Hab sie an einem Asus board mit LGA 1155 und einem i5 2500k. Hab schon beide Sata 3 Anschlüsse ausprobiert beim einen hab ich Bluescreens beim andere friert das System ein. Hab die SSD mal mit dem HD Tune und Victoria durchgeckeckt und es wurden fehlerhafte Sektoren entdeckt. 

Sind schon öfters Probleme mit der SSD aufgetaucht? Hab noch Garantie soll ich die mal zurück geben und eher auf eine M4 oder 830 wechseln?


----------



## narcosubs (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mein NT ist das BQ Straight Power E8 550, das sollte wohl o.k. sein, denke ich.
Nun, dann werde ich es wohl so machen, wie bisher; vielen Dank Euch beiden.

@spiff :Bei Problemen mit Neuware würde ich immer sofort reklamieren, vor allem innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage, da macht kein Shop Spirenzchen.


----------



## Spiff (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist nicht neu. schon ca 5 monate alt


----------



## roheed (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hmm LPM abschalten und vlt. mal secure Erase drüber rennen lassen. Wenn du pech hast mußt sie wohl zur Überprüfung einschicken...garantie müsstest du ja noch haben


----------



## axxo (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich denke ich werd doch erst im Sommer eine SSD kaufen, die Preise werden sich wohl extremst senken:

Kingston: NAND-Preise fallen 2012 unter 1 US-Dollar pro GByte - Golem.de

Vor allem geht ja auch derzeit die Nachfrage hoch da Festplattenlaufwerke noch bis zum Frühjahr oder gar Sommer nächsten Jahres mehr als nur knapp lieferbar sein werden.

1Tb SSD-Speicher für 500€ das wäre echt traumhaft,wenn man wirklich alles auf der SSD direkt abwickeln könnte.


----------



## Clonemaster (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

2 SSD's - einfache Frage: Welche ist besser? (abgesehen von der Kapazität) 

- intel x25-m 64GB
- mushkin chronos 120GB


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich würd die Chromos nehmen, die Intel ist nicht schlecht aber schon älter!


----------



## Clonemaster (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist der Unterschied minimal oder schon etwas deutlicher zwischen den beiden ?


Die Intel hat halt hochwertige SLC Chips..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du machst mit der Intel auf keinen Fall einen Fehler, sehr gute SSD und durch die SLC Chips sehr haltbar, wenn du vor hast sie 10 Jahre lang zu nutzen.


----------



## thom_cat (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nein, die x25-m hat keinen slc speicher, das war die x25-*e*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> nein, die x25-m hat keinen slc speicher, das war die x25-*e*



Stmmt!


----------



## roheed (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

slc ist und bleibt unbetzahlbar für otto normal verbraucher^^Und nicht mal das thema haltbarkeit wäre da ein argument für den mehrpreis im privaten umfeld. Ob die ssd 10 jahre oder 20 jahre hält spielt doch in unserer schnelllebigen welt gar keine rolle


----------



## Alex555 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal ne frage zu SSDs: 
Ich habe das unten aufgelistete MB, das jedoch kein Sata 6 sondern nur Sata 3 hat. 
Wie sieht die Performance unter Sata 3 aus? Wird die SSD um vieles langsamer? 
Wenn ja müsste ich mir halt einen PCIe X1 Controller für Sata 6 kaufen.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das merkst du nicht, die zugriffszeiten sind die gleichen, nur die maximale übertragungsrate ist geringer.


----------



## roheed (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

...also dein theoretisch möglicher "top speed". Ich grab mal kurz mein alter vergleich raus....

stell dir vor du hast nen Ferrari...nehmen wir an der Schaft 500 km/h. Durch den Sata 2 (3gb) Port drosselst du ihn künstlich auf 250 km/h. Klingt erst mal wahnsinnig tragisch und langsam aber a) wie oft braucht man schon den Speed und b) wie oft kann man ihn schon nutzen wenn du idr (95%) mit deinem Ferrari in der Stadt rumgurkst? Siehste, macht doch nicht soviel aus. Die "Beschleunigung" ist in beiden fällen gleich egal ob Sata 2 oder 3 und das ist worauf es ankommt bei einer SSD. 

Die gute alte HDD (oder oft genannte RAid0) ist in diesem Spiel mit einem 50PS karre zu vergleiche. 200 Schafen wohl beide (Ferrari und Schrottkarre) Aber in der Beschleunigung liegen Welten (hdd vs. SSD)!


----------



## mojoxy (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der gute alte Ferrari-Vergleich. Hab extra nicht geantwortet, da ich darauf gewartet habe


----------



## roheed (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich wollt schon fast reinschreiben... und nun viel Spaß beim rumhacken auf meinen Alltagsvergleich XD auf euch ist einfach verlass


----------



## marta70 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Ist der Anbieter Crucial SSD M4 Series 256 GB günstig kaufen bei comtech.de seriös?


 
Hast du denn da jetzt schon bestellt? Würde vielleicht auch für meinen Sohn zu Weihnachten dort ordern. Dank comtech Gutscheine im Netz könnte ich da nämlich noch einmal extra sparen. Wäre gut wenn du mir das vielleicht hier oder per Privater Nachricht mitteilen könntest. Danke schonmal 

Aber vielleicht hat auch der ein oder andere ja noch einen Einwurf zu comtech.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Werden SSDs nächstes Jahr im Frühling wirklich deutlich günstiger? .... habe das was gehört und es klang doch sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## riotmilch (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



marta70 schrieb:


> Hast du denn da jetzt schon bestellt? Würde vielleicht auch für meinen Sohn zu Weihnachten dort ordern. Dank comtech Gutscheine im Netz könnte ich da nämlich noch einmal extra sparen. Wäre gut wenn du mir das vielleicht hier oder per Privater Nachricht mitteilen könntest. Danke schonmal
> 
> Aber vielleicht hat auch der ein oder andere ja noch einen Einwurf zu comtech.


 
Nee, hab noch nicht bestellt.
Bin mir dann doch wieder zu unschlüssig.
Ist eben nen haufen Geld für ne "normale Festplatte"....
Leider gibts hier auch keinen bei mir in der Umgebung wo ich mir das mal live ansehen und testen könnte.
Klar, Bootzeiten usw sind dann schneller usw.
Aber ob das in dem Fall 300€ rechtfertigt?
Da ich auch relativ viel spiele, brauch ich auch bissel platz, also lohnt sich ne Kleine nicht wirklich.
Wie gesagt, bin sehr sehr unschlüssig


----------



## riotmilch (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Argh, Inet spinnt....Doppelpost bitte löschen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Schön die neuesten Gerüchte gehört? Intel will angeblich bald SF Controller verbauen!!

Intel SSD: Cherryville mit Sandforce-Controller? - intel, ssd


----------



## roheed (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Werden SSDs nächstes Jahr im Frühling wirklich deutlich günstiger? ....  habe das was gehört und es klang doch sehr vielversprechend.


da keiner von uns daheim eine funktionierende Glaskugel besitzt, wird dir hierzu wohl leider keiner wirklich was sagen können^^ Aber die tendenz ist ganz klar...und die Lautet -->Preis RUNTER! Ist aber bei Hardware schon immer so gewesen. 



> Nee, hab noch nicht bestellt.
> Bin mir dann doch wieder zu unschlüssig.
> Ist eben nen haufen Geld für ne "normale Festplatte"....
> Leider gibts hier auch keinen bei mir in der Umgebung wo ich mir das mal live ansehen und testen könnte.
> ...


Kann ich soweit nachzuvollziehen...verstehe nur nicht warum man sich nicht einfach auf eine Kleine SSD beschränken kann und dort nur das OS drauf laufen lässt. Das reicht schon und du wärst der erste der nicht aus dem Häuschen ist vom abnormalen Leistungsschub einer SSD. Es sagt ja keiner du sollst deine HDD nicht weiter mit laufen lassen und dort die ganzen games drauf belassen/machen. so machen es die meisten, ich vorne weg und bin immer noch begeistert von dieser Kombi. Und solange die großen SSD preislich nicht interessant werden, werde ich daran nichts ändern^^ 



> Schön die neuesten Gerüchte gehört? Intel will angeblich bald SF Controller verbauen!!
> 
> Intel SSD: Cherryville mit Sandforce-Controller? - intel, ssd


Lol wart mal...ne ist nicht der erste April  Naja wir werden sehen. Vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht ganz, da Intel die finger bei Micron/Crucial drin hat! Warum sollten sie dann produkte von der konkurenz vertreiben?! Sehr komisch aber wie immer gilt...abwarten und Tee/Kaffee trinken.


----------



## WC-Ente (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Auch hier ein herzliches Danke für die große Mühe, die sich der Threadersteller hier gemacht hat  Diese Einleitung und die Erklärungen gaben mir viel Einblick in die Welt der SSDs. Hier las ich Dinge, die ich zuvor niemals gehört habe, und doch sind sie sehr wichtig im Umgang mit den SSDs. Großes Lob.


----------



## axxo (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal ein "Update" zu meiner M4, die ich zur Zeit sehr heftig benutze (am Tag werden so ca. 15-30GB geschrieben, außerdem sind nur noch 15GB Speicher frei). 
Im AS SSD komme ich nicht mehr höher als 834 (landet immer bei genau dieser Ziffer,kann mir nicht vorstellen das irgendwas anderes limitiert) und der Windows Boot ist auch etwas langsamer geworden und die SSD kommt mir generell langsamer vor als vorher. Werde demnächst mal ein Secure erase machen und schauen ob die sich wieder erholt und hier berichten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man muss aber auch sagen das die 834 Punkte immer noch recht gut für ne SSD sind. Hab ja auch ne m4 und kann nicht bestätigen das die langsamer geworden ist.


----------



## axxo (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mir fällts halt jetzt auf wo ich die wirklich viel nutze, vorher hab ich das auch nicht so gemerkt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hei. könnt ihr mir vill helfen. Wollte mir die ADATA S510 für 138€ kaufen, aber bin dann auf die S511 mit 157€ gestoßen. Lohnt sich der mehr Preis. Hab hier Vergleichswerte kann damit aber überhaupt nichts anfangen. (S510 und S511) und ich die Tabelle habe ich noch.

Was sagt ihr, und was könnt ihr sonst noch empfehlen, so um 140€ rum.


----------



## roheed (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



WC-Ente schrieb:


> Auch hier ein herzliches Danke für die große Mühe, die sich der Threadersteller hier gemacht hat  Diese Einleitung und die Erklärungen gaben mir viel Einblick in die Welt der SSDs. Hier las ich Dinge, die ich zuvor niemals gehört habe, und doch sind sie sehr wichtig im Umgang mit den SSDs. Großes Lob.



Vielen Dank  Das freut mich heute noch zu hören, dass ich andern mit diesem Thread helfen konnte.




axxo schrieb:


> Mal ein "Update" zu meiner M4, die ich zur Zeit sehr heftig benutze (am Tag werden so ca. 15-30GB geschrieben, außerdem sind nur noch 15GB Speicher frei).
> Im AS SSD komme ich nicht mehr höher als 834 (landet immer bei genau dieser Ziffer,kann mir nicht vorstellen das irgendwas anderes limitiert) und der Windows Boot ist auch etwas langsamer geworden und die SSD kommt mir generell langsamer vor als vorher. Werde demnächst mal ein Secure erase machen und schauen ob die sich wieder erholt und hier berichten.



Naja, das ist jetzt aber wieder meckern auf höchstem Niveau ^^ Die meisten währen froh wenn sie überhaupt 834 Score zusammen bekommen würden XD Und das mit dem Booten ist so ne sache für sich... dachte auch meine SSD wird von Tag zu Tag langsamer aber das ist nur gefühlt! Setzt man sich mal mit der Stoppuhr hin, sieht man sehr schnell das sich eigentlich rein gar nichts getan hat! Nur man selber hat sich an den Kranken Speed gewöhnt^^ geht mir auf arbeit grad genauso...hab nen neuen Laptop bekommen, i7 + SSD aber reißt mich nicht vom hocker. wenn man aber mal stoppt das windows unter 30sekunden bootet mit 120 Prozessen (taskmanager) wird einem schon noch mal bewußt...so "normal" ist das doch gar nicht


----------



## roheed (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Hei. könnt ihr mir vill helfen. Wollte mir die ADATA S510 für 138€ kaufen, aber bin dann auf die S511 mit 157€ gestoßen. Lohnt sich der mehr Preis. Hab hier Vergleichswerte kann damit aber überhaupt nichts anfangen. (S510 und S511) und ich die Tabelle habe ich noch.
> 
> Was sagt ihr, und was könnt ihr sonst noch empfehlen, so um 140€ rum.



Die Adata 510 : Asyncron Flash
Die Adata 511: Syncron Flash

Aus gut deutsch, die 511 ist etwas schneller im schreiben. und zwar bis zu 30 % ob dir das wert ist mußt du selber entscheiden. Im Alltag wird man den unterschied idr nicht merken das ist schon mal klar! Du kannst dir noch die Corsair Force 3 und Force 3 GT anschaun...die sind normal noch günstiger als die Adata dinger. Die technik ist die gleiche...(510 = F3; 511 = F3 GT)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja sind die eher nicht zu empfehlen oder wie? die bekommen eig immer gute Reviewbewertungen.


----------



## axxo (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist das auch meckern auf hohem Niveau wenn die Battlefield3 Installation (von Sata6g HDD-->SSD) 31 Minuten dauert ? Gestern hab ich das neue Street Fighter installiert, dauerte ähnlich lange, irgendwas stimmt da nicht, so installationen waren Anfangs immer eine Sache von max. 5 Minuten.

Oder es liegt daran das nun wirklich nur noch unter 10GB Platz vorhanden sind....


----------



## roheed (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ist das auch meckern auf hohem Niveau wenn die Battlefield3 Installation  (von Sata6g HDD-->SSD) 31 Minuten dauert ? Gestern hab ich das neue  Street Fighter installiert, dauerte ähnlich lange, irgendwas stimmt da  nicht, so installationen waren Anfangs immer eine Sache von max. 5  Minuten.



Ja lach das haste aber im ersten post nicht erwähnt  



> Ja sind die eher nicht zu empfehlen oder wie? die bekommen eig immer gute Reviewbewertungen.


Wie kommste jetzt darauf?! ^^ Ich hab dir ja nur den Tip gegeben das du dir noch die Corsair anschauen solltest. Die technik ist überall die gleiche, egal ob sie OCZ, ADATA, Mushkin oder Corsair heißen^^ Ich tendiere Grundsätzlich eher zur Crucial m4 aber so schlecht sind die Sandforce SSD auch nicht mehr


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ist das auch meckern auf hohem Niveau wenn die Battlefield3 Installation (von Sata6g HDD-->SSD) 31 Minuten dauert ? Gestern hab ich das neue Street Fighter installiert, dauerte ähnlich lange, irgendwas stimmt da nicht, so installationen waren Anfangs immer eine Sache von max. 5 Minuten.
> 
> Oder es liegt daran das nun wirklich nur noch unter 10GB Platz vorhanden sind....


 
Also bei BF3 hab ich auch mindestens 30 Minuten installiert aber das liegt nicht an der SSD oder HDD, keine Ahnung was das Game während der Installation so treibt aber permanent schreiben auf keinen Fall!
Ich glaub du wirst langsam ein wenig paranoid, heheh!
Setzt dich doch mal mit der Stoppuhr vor die Kiste und poste mal wie lang deine Maschine so zum booten braucht und um gewisse Programme zu laden die dir länger vor kommen als früher.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Wie kommste jetzt darauf?! ^^ Ich hab dir ja nur den Tip gegeben das du dir noch die Corsair anschauen solltest. Die technik ist überall die gleiche, egal ob sie OCZ, ADATA, Mushkin oder Corsair heißen^^ Ich tendiere Grundsätzlich eher zur Crucial m4 aber so schlecht sind die Sandforce SSD auch nicht mehr



Hmm also kannst du mir, als Normalnutzer der ich bin, die S510 empfehlen? Oder merke ich den Unterschied zum Syncron-Flash? Die Crucial M4 finde ich recht teuer, 40€ mehr für 8GB stehen zu keinem Verhältnis. Ist der SF-Controller eig immer noch so "schlecht". Denn 138€ (bei Amazon) für ne 120GB SSD sind ja schon top. Aber ich will nicht 2mal kaufen, brauche aber auch kein Übergerät. Ich würde sagen, was ich such ist eine "solide" SSD für den Normalnutzer.


----------



## mojoxy (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



axxo schrieb:


> Ist das auch meckern auf hohem Niveau wenn die Battlefield3 Installation (von Sata6g HDD-->SSD) 31 Minuten dauert ? Gestern hab ich das neue Street Fighter installiert, dauerte ähnlich lange, irgendwas stimmt da nicht, so installationen waren Anfangs immer eine Sache von max. 5 Minuten.
> 
> Oder es liegt daran das nun wirklich nur noch unter 10GB Platz vorhanden sind....


Das Spiel ist wahrscheinlich einfach nur Ultra-gepackt und braucht deswegen ewig zum Installieren (vgl. Windows 7 Install von DVD).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie siehts eig aus mit dem CCleaner?
Manche sagen kann man machen, andere nicht. Wenn mans machen kann sollte man dann kein sicheres löschen verwenden? 

Und was hat es mit dieser Wipe-Free-Space-Sache auf sich?

Kann ich, wenn man CCleaner nicht nutzen sollte, den so Einstellen das er nur die HDD reinigt? 

Und wird diese Superfetch und Prefetch Sache mittlerweile automatich von Win7 bei Neuinstallation deaktiviert? 

Sollte ich Steam und Origin auf der HDD lassen zwecks Screens und Downloads?

Danke


----------



## mojoxy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

CCleaner verwende ich regelmäßig zum Aufräumen. Ist kein Problem, solange Du "Wipe Free Space" (dt. Freien Speicher sicher löschen) nicht verwendest. Ist zwar nicht direkt tödlich, aber unnötig viele Schreibvorgänge auf dem SSD (und davon wissen wir ja gibt es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl - wenn auch recht große).

Wegen Super- und Prefetch habe ich mir nach der ersten Windows 7 auf SSD keine Gedanken mehr gemacht. Ehrlich gesagt, mach ich eigentlich eh nichts mehr, als Windows 7 Setup from USB und dann den Intel Treiber installieren. Fertig


----------



## roheed (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sehe es mittlerweile gleich wie mojo, windows 7 drauf, Virtuellen Ram Drosseln, Hibernate File aus (wenn desk) und die ssd ssd sein lassen^^ alle weitern kleinen twicks sind eigentlich nur ein tropfen auf den heißen stein und in meinen augen unnötig. CCleaner nutze ich auch regelmässig und will auch nicht drauf verzichten. 



> Sollte ich Steam und Origin auf der HDD lassen zwecks Screens und Downloads?


Ich würde es schon machen weil man auf der SSD idr nur Begrenzt Speicher hat! Man kann Steam ja nicht vom gameing Ordner trennen (leider!!!)


----------



## PontifexM (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

guten morgen

virtuellen ram drosseln heisst runter drehn oder schlicht ganz aus machen ?


----------



## dj*viper (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> sehe es mittlerweile gleich wie mojo, windows 7 drauf, Virtuellen Ram  Drosseln, Hibernate File aus (wenn desk) und die ssd ssd sein lassen^^  alle weitern kleinen twicks sind eigentlich nur ein tropfen auf den  heißen stein und in meinen augen unnötig. CCleaner nutze ich auch  regelmässig und will auch nicht drauf verzichten.



genauso mach ich es auch. windows 7 stellt alle einstellungen von selber ein (zb. defragmentierung für ssd deaktiveren), trim, lpm usw



> virtuellen ram drosseln heisst runter drehn oder schlicht ganz aus machen ?



ganz ausmachen ist nicht gut, da zb bei fehlern / bluescreens keine minidumps erstellt werden, die für eine analyse des fehler sehr nützlich sind.
ich habs bei mir auf 500MB begrenzt. und hibernate natürlich auch aus.


----------



## PontifexM (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok, danke mal für die Info, ich denke bei CCleaner sicheres löschen aus (bringt ja nix). Nach wie vielen Monaten macht ihr eig ein TRIM-Löschvorgang (oder wie das heißt)? Hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen mir die ADATA S511 zu holen, da ich Videos und Musik nicht auf der HDD hab, und konvertieren läuft ja auch über HDD xD. Und performencetechnisch ist die schon enorm besser als die M4, auch wenn man das nicht merken wird, rumgedreht zahl ich aber uach nicht für 8GB mehr 26€ mehr und hab dann ne "schlechtere" Performence.

Ahh und BTW: Sehr gutes Tut bzw QaA


----------



## roheed (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> virtuellen ram drosseln heisst runter drehn oder schlicht ganz aus machen ?


GAnz aus führt in den meisten fällen doch hin und wieder zu fehlern. Hab ihn daher auf 500-1gb eingebremst. Idr legt windows ihn fast so groß an wie man physikalischen ram verbaut hat und das ist schlichtweg zu viel! Abgesehen davon das der Platz idr auf der SSD doch recht begrenzt ist. 



> Nach wie vielen Monaten macht ihr eig ein TRIM-Löschvorgang (oder wie das heißt)?


Das macht die SSD selbstständig sobald sie etwas "luft" hat will heißen wenn sie nichts oder wenig zu tun hat. Man selber muss da eigentlich nie eingreifen. 
Was man machen kann ist Secure Erasen. Das ist eine art zurück setzten auf Werkeinstellungen. Würde ich aber auch nicht häufiger als ein mal pro jahr machen und auch nur, wenn man wirklich Leistungseinbussen feststellen kann. Da aber bitte nicht nach "gefühl" gehen. Da neigt man gerne zu Fehleinschätzungen. Das ein zigste was zählt ist die Stoppuhr oder Benches.


----------



## boltar174 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi Leute,

möchte mir gerne eine neue SSD zulegen!
Hab ne OCZ 60GB Vertex 3 momentan dran und würde gerne auf 128 GB aufstocken.

Engere Auswahl bis jetzt die Crucial M4 oder Samsung 830 ....Preislich nehmen sich die 2 ja nichts....welche würdet ihr eher empfehlen ?

Gruss


----------



## thom_cat (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

beides gute ssds. die crucial ist bekannt für ihre zuverlässigkeit. dazu kann man bei der samsung leider noch nicht so viel sagen.


----------



## PontifexM (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich würde persönlich zur samsung greifen.
wenn ich auch kein driftigen grund dazu habe ^^


----------



## roheed (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

schwere entscheidung...sind beide Top SSD. 
Die Crucial ist ein sehr guter Allrounder, stellt sehr gute Benchergebnisse auf und ist oben drein noch einer der zuverlässigsten. 
Die Samsung ist relativ neu auf dem Markt, hat einen eigenen Controller und ihre stärke liegt besondest beim schreiben. 

Darum die beste empfehlung...nimm die von welcher Marke du mehr hellst bzw. sind dir sehr hohe schreibwerte wichtig Samung, bist du eher ein vorsichtiger Typ und gehst gerne auf nummer sicher dann lieber die m4. Mit der macht man absolut gar nichts falsch.


----------



## dj*viper (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und die corsair performance pro kombiniert beides 
und die hat TOGGLE NAND, somit braucht es kein TRIMM und ist ideal für ein RAID system


----------



## thom_cat (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wollte ja erstmal keine mehr kaufen, aber die corsair würde ich auch gerne mal testen


----------



## roheed (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die Gerüchte verdichten sich, dass Intel mit der nächsten SSD auf Sandforce setzt 

Intel SSD 520 Series vermutlich auf SandForce-Basis - 05.12.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## thom_cat (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

schauen wir mal was sie aus dem controller rausholen...


----------



## dj*viper (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

sandforce blabla 
mein gott ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten, wann kommt endlich meine CCP..............
hoffentlich ist sie morgen da und dann bääääm 
highscore mach platz


----------



## thom_cat (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich seh es kommen, sobald der erste score im passenden thema auftacht, rennen alle los und kaufen die corsair ^^


----------



## roheed (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> mein gott ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten, wann kommt endlich meine CCP..............
> hoffentlich ist sie morgen da und dann bääääm



hehe so ging es mir auch mit der Wartezeit auf meinem GTI  
Aber ich glaube kaum das du damit neue highscore rekorde in AS SSD aufstellen werden kannst


----------



## thom_cat (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das denke ich aber schon...

im luxx hat ein user mit der 128gb version samt 2500k oc mal locker an die 870 punkte... da ist aber sicher noch luft.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2011)

Moin Jungs,
Wollte mal wieder kurz reingucken und schaun ob ich was verpasst habe.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Offensichtlich ist dies nicht der Fall


----------



## gotya (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu dem Tutorial auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads.
Und zwar steht da beim "1x1 der SSD's" unter Punkt 1.6 beim Einrichten der SSD folgendes

"10. Bei dem Setup die SSD auswählen (SSD nicht von Hand formatieren/konfigurieren/partitionieren)"

Ich bekomme morgen meinen neuen Rechner mit einer Crucial M4 und wollte dort eigentlich einen kleinen Bereich der SSD unpartitioniert lassen (10-20%).
Und zwar im Sinne des over-provisioning's.
Nach der Anleitung wird davon abgeraten, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## mojoxy (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Macht halt einfach keinen Sinn, außer dass du 10-20% des SSDs nicht nutzen kannst


----------



## gotya (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

es gibt aber "experten", die das empfehlen, um die Haltbarkeit und die Performance der SSD zu verbessern.
10-20% deshalb, weil dadurch die Spare-ARea der SSD  vergrößert wird.

Bin jetzt unentschlossen: also doch kein over-provisioning?


----------



## roheed (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn dir umbedingt wichtig ist das deine SSD anstatt 10 jahre 15 jahre hebt dann kannst du es gerne machen^^ In allen andern fällen wirst du idr nicht erleben das dir die SSD defekt geht! (wegen natürlicher Abnutzung, ein spontaner total ausfall kann dir bei jedem gerät passieren!) 



> Moin Jungs,
> Wollte mal wieder kurz reingucken und schaun ob ich was verpasst habe.


Außer das man wohl mittlerweile Sandforce 2 SSD den leuten auch andrehen kann und einer den 900 score im AS SSD geknackt hat, würde ich fast sagen...ne hast nicht sooooo viel verpasst


----------



## mojoxy (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



gotya schrieb:


> es gibt aber "experten", die das empfehlen, um die Haltbarkeit und die Performance der SSD zu verbessern.
> 10-20% deshalb, weil dadurch die Spare-ARea der SSD  vergrößert wird.
> 
> Bin jetzt unentschlossen: also doch kein over-provisioning?


Gut das du die "Experten" schon in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast, sonst hätte ich das spätestens jetzt gemacht. Tatsächlich hat man das früher empfohlen um die Haltbarkeit und die Geschwindigkeit eines SSDs zu erhöhen, bzw. zu erhalten. Das ist bei aktuellen SSDs aber nicht mehr nötig und somit in meinen Augen reine Geldverschwendung (bei der m4 128GB wären das bei den aktuellen Preisen immerhin 16-32€).


----------



## roheed (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oha, wir haben ja bald wieder ein 7k Jubiläum 
ach deswegen hat Vaykir mal wieder vorbeigeschaut...er wollte die aktuelle position wissen


----------



## gotya (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ok, also kein unpartitionierter beriech!?
muss ich dann sonst irgendwas beachten? 
z.b. platte nicht bis oben hin vollpacken?


----------



## roheed (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja achte darauf das du sie nicht dauerhaft bis anschlag voll hast... könnte etwas auf den Speed und die Haltbarkeit gehen. War aber bei den HDD nicht anders 

Platztips --> Virtuellen ARbeitsspeicher Manuell Konfigurieren und Hibernate file aus...Das bringt ordentlich Platz. 10 GB sind keine seltenheit. alles andere ist nur Tropfen auf den heißen Stein


----------



## gotya (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ok, danke!
Eine Frage hab ich noch:
beim erstmaligen Installieren von Windows, wie wird die SSD da formatiert?
Einfach den Unpartitionierten Bereich auswählen und dann als NTFS formatieren und dann darauf Windows installieren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

win7 macht das alles von selbst, musst nur den Bereich anwählen wo win7 hin soll und das wars!


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> oha, wir haben ja bald wieder ein 7k Jubiläum
> ach deswegen hat Vaykir mal wieder vorbeigeschaut...er wollte die aktuelle position wissen


 
ne, bin durchs studium zeitlich nicht mehr wirklich in der lage hier aktiv teilzunehmen. leider.
ich hab schon 3/6 tausenders abgestaubt. den nächsten darf auch wer anders.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin moin, ich bräucht auch mal wieder eure Hilfe und damit wir den 7k schneller näher kommen. 
Ich zerbrech mir daran die Fingerchen mal einen secure erase bei meiner kleinen Mushkin Chronos durchzuführen.
Das Proggi im Tutorial hab ich schon, aber ich muss mich an irgendeiner Stelle zu doof anstellen den USB Stick bootfähig zu machen... mit Win7 hatte ich dagegen weniger Probleme, steht ja alles idiotensicher in ein paar Foren drin...
Please help!


----------



## mojoxy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hm lecker:

128-Gbit-MLC-NAND-Chip und 20-nm-Massenproduktion - 06.12.2011 - ComputerBase

Weihnachten 2012 könnte es ein neues Geschenk für den MOJO geben


----------



## roheed (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich bräucht auch mal wieder eure Hilfe und damit wir den 7k schneller näher kommen.
> Ich zerbrech mir daran die Fingerchen mal einen secure erase bei meiner kleinen Mushkin Chronos durchzuführen.
> Das Proggi im Tutorial hab ich schon, aber ich muss mich an irgendeiner Stelle zu doof anstellen den USB Stick bootfähig zu machen... mit Win7 hatte ich dagegen weniger Probleme, steht ja alles idiotensicher in ein paar Foren drin...
> Please help!


 

wenn nicht bis heute abend erledigt, schicke ich das ein nettes tool um deinen USB - stick Bootfähig zu machen 
Juhu, bald hab ich mir den ersten Platz im Bereich "nicht angepinte Threads" mit den meisten Hits ergattert , geil geil 

Möge die SSD mit euch sein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> wenn nicht bis heute abend erledigt, schicke ich das ein nettes tool um deinen USB - stick Bootfähig zu machen


Moin roheed! 
Sehr geiler Deutsch das muss ich dir lassen! 
Her mit dem Tool!
Mir sind eh die Ideen ausgegangen.
Kann ich das denn nicht eigentlich wie für die Win7-Installation einfach per Eingabeaufforderung schreiben?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab noch nicht ganz verstanden welches Tool du von dem Stick booten willst.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> 3. Du besorgst dir das Programm HDD-ERASE (SECURE-ERASE) [...Freeware SE Utility]. Du erstellst dir, bevorzugt auf einem zweiten USB-Stick, ein Bootfähiges DOS mit Secure Erase drauf.


Das meine ich.
Will mir irgendiwe nicht gelingen.
Beim Booten steht dann sowas da wie "Datenträger entfernen".
Als Win7 drauf war, ging alles wunderbar mit diesem Stick, denke aber ich muss das hier irgendiwe anders machen?


----------



## roheed (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

PN ist raus @ kamikaze


----------



## mojoxy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Konnte damit das Problem gelöst werden? Warum eigentlich per PN lösen? Ist doch sicher auch für andere interessant...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Konnte damit das Problem gelöst werden? Warum eigentlich per PN lösen? Ist doch sicher auch für andere interessant...



Ich glaub die zwei haben Geheimnisse vor uns!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die zwei haben Geheimnisse vor uns!


Pssssssssssssssst! 
Werde dann morgen berichten.


----------



## roheed (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich glaub die zwei haben Geheimnisse vor uns!


ja die kleinen Geheimnisse machen eine Beziehung erst recht spannend  kann dich beruhigen mojo, wir haben nur die handynr. ausgetauscht 

aso, ich habe heute mal wieder kleine chirurgische eingriffe auf der Startseite vorgenommen^^ Aber die änderungen stecken im detail, also eher nicht der rede werd.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

gibts eine möglichkeit ne ssd unter windows zu erasen?


----------



## gotya (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hi, ich habe eine frage und zwar: ruhezustand soll man ja deaktivieren bei einer ssd, habe ich auch gemacht. wie ist es mit dem energiesparmodus? nach 30 minuten wechselt mein rechner in diesen modus... kann man das problemlos machen bei einer ssd?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



gotya schrieb:


> hi, ich habe eine frage und zwar: ruhezustand soll man ja deaktivieren bei einer ssd, habe ich auch gemacht. wie ist es mit dem energiesparmodus? nach 30 minuten wechselt mein rechner in diesen modus... kann man das problemlos machen bei einer ssd?


 
Überhaupt kein Problem!

@dj*viper, meines Wissens nicht!


----------



## Lutz81 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin Moin....

einer aus dem Hardwareluxx Forum hat eine interessante Frage....ich zitiere

Habe leider auch katastrophale Werte meiner 2x Intel X25-M SSD's die ich im Raid laufen lasse am Marvel... Benchmark von meinem letzten Board mit einer Intel war etwa 200mb/sek stabil, jetzt im Raid (!) 150MB/sek inklusive Zickzack rauf runter...
Kann ich die beiden Platten irgendwie nachträglich im Raid auch noch an die Intel Ports hängen oder muss ich neu installieren Win 7 ? bzw, würde es überhaupt was bringen am ICH ? 
__________________
Asus Rampage III Extreme, Intel X56500@WAKÜ, 24GB RAM, GTX260, 30GB Mtron 3025 SSD, 2x80GB Intel X-25M RAID, 300GB Velociraptor, KillerNIC 2100, Samsung SyncMaster 245B, Windows 7 Professional 64Bit 

Zitat Elmar


----------



## dj*viper (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Lutz81 schrieb:


> Moin Moin....
> 
> einer aus dem Hardwareluxx Forum hat eine interessante Frage....ich zitiere
> 
> ...


 
der marvell controller ist schrott!!!
auf jeden fall an den intel controller anschliessen.
ob neu installiert werden muss, das weiss ch leider nicht.


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> gibts eine möglichkeit ne ssd unter windows zu erasen?



Nein ziemlich sicher nicht. Zumindest nicht wenn sie als OS Platte dient 



gotya schrieb:


> hi, ich habe eine frage und zwar: ruhezustand soll man ja deaktivieren bei einer ssd, habe ich auch gemacht. wie ist es mit dem energiesparmodus? nach 30 minuten wechselt mein rechner in diesen modus... kann man das problemlos machen bei einer ssd?


 
Der Energiesparmodus unterscheidet sich Grundsätzlich vom Ruhemodus. Im Ruhemodus wird der gesamte Inhalt des Arbeitsspeichers in die berühmte Hibernate File geschrieben und anschließend wird der Rechner gänzlich Stromlos geschallten. Beim erneuten einschalten lädt Windows den gesamten Inhalt der Hibernate file wieder zurück in den Arbeitsspeicher und man kann wie zuvor weitermachen. 

Im energiesparmodus bleibt der Rechner in einem art Wach-Komma zustand. Soll heißen alles bis auf das MB wird Stromlos geschalten. Bzw. um etwas genauer zu sein, der Arbeitsspeicher wird weiterhin mit Strom gefüttert das er seinen Inhalt nicht "vergisst" der Rest wird alles runter gefahren. wenn du den Rechner wieder anmachst kannst du direkt weiterarbeiten weil ja der Arbeitsspeicher nicht wie sonst Leer ist. Zieht man den Stecker von der Kiste ist Feierabend und man muss sein Rechner wie gewohnt wieder ganz normal Hochfahren. Da in diesem Modus nichts auf die SSD/HDD geschrieben wird ist diese Technik gänzlich unproblematisch für die SSD. bzw. zumindest solange du keine BSOD nach dem aufwecken hast ^^ das kommt nämlich leider nicht mal ganz so selten vor bei den Sandforce SSD. (SSD will einfach nicht mehr aus ihrem Dornröschen Schlaf aufwachen)



dj*viper schrieb:


> der marvell controller ist schrott!!!
> auf jeden fall an den intel controller anschliessen.
> ob neu installiert werden muss, das weiss ch leider nicht.




Wenn man einen RAID auflöst sind die daten weg...ein neu aufsetzten somit unumgänglich. Auch ein Umstieg von einem Controller auf den anderen sind die Daten ebenso idr hinüber.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moah, bin irgendwie ganz hibbelig.
Morgen sollte mein neues System geliefert werden.
Inkl. ner Samsung 830er in der 256gb Variante. Frau bekommt auch eine in ihr System eingepflanzt.
Obwohl hier fast alle die M4 empfohlen hatten, und ich so eine erst bei ner Freundin verbaut hatte.

Von der Intel 510er war ich etwas enttaeuscht. Hatte die bei Release gekauft, musste die aber wieder zurueckschicken.
Ganze Performance war irgendwie, naja, ich hatte mir mehr erwartet


----------



## axxo (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Super Talent bringt neue Laufwerke mit dem Sandforce Controller raus, dank eigener optimierter Firmware sollen die sogar die 500mb/s auch beim Schreiben schaffen:

Super Talent: Sandforce-SSD liest und schreibt mit rund 500 MByte/s - Golem.de


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo die 500 schafen se sicher^^ die frage ist nur, ob sie den hohen wert wie bei Sandforce üblich nur unter ATTO Bedingungen erreicht?!


----------



## axxo (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja das wäre ja dann nichts neues. Für mich liest sich das aber so als würden die mit ihrer "eigenen" Firmware die 500mb/s auch unter realen Bedingungen schaffen.


----------



## Cpt. Commander (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich möchte mir die Tage eine SSD für meinen Rechner kaufen. Soll für Win 7, ein paar Spiele und Filme genutzt werden.

Ich wollte mir dafür die Corsair Performance Pro 128GB zulegen. Board ist ein Asus P8P67. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten oder kann bedenkenlos bestellt werden?


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ein sehr sehr geiles teil! würde ich mir zZ auch zulegene (wenn ich auf der suche wäre  )


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi roheed! 
Jetzt habe ich endlich etwas Zeit und komme voran, danke schonmal dafür! 
Ich bleibe ich an folgender Stelle hängen: siehe Anhang.
Was kann ich jetzt tun?


----------



## mojoxy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hi roheed!
> Jetzt habe ich endlich etwas Zeit und komme voran, danke schonmal dafür!
> Ich bleibe ich an folgender Stelle hängen: siehe Anhang.
> Was kann ich jetzt tun?


 
Musst ein bisschen herumprobieren. Aber eine der folgenden Methoden sollte helfen:
1) Wenn du den Fehler "Frozen Status" bekommst, SSD abstecken (auch Strom!) und zurück ins "Hauptmenu", dann wieder anstecken und noch mal versuchen.
2) PC aus. SSD abgesteckt. Ins DOS. Noch nicht in HDDErase. SSD anstecken und versuchen.
3) SSD anstecken PC anschalten, ins DOS noch nicht in HDDErase. SSD abstecken. 10 Sec warten, SSD anstecken und versuchen.

Wie gesagt mal bisschen probieren irgendwas davon sollte klappen. Wenn nicht wahlweise mal "IDE Legacy" (oder eben nicht, je nachdem was du vorher hattest) wählen.

Viel Erfolg 
MOJO


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Dezember 2011)

Hi mojo! 

Sorry, dass ich gestern nicht mehr bescheid gesagt habe, aber ich habe es noch hinbekommen. 
Ich kann zwar jetzt nicht sagen, ob 1. 2. oder 3. geholfen hat, da ich die immer wieder an und abgestöpselt hatte als ich im DOS war, hat aber jedenfalls so funktioniort. 
Danke trotzdem und ein schönes WE gewünscht! 

Kaki


----------



## axxo (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich möchte übrigens jedem hier die Printausgabe von diesem Monat empfehlen, ist diesmal ein super Artikel über SSD-Benchmarks drin, der auch meiner Meinung nach irgendwie die letzten SSD Artikel entschuldigt.


----------



## apostoli (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute. 
Ich habe mir eine Vertex 3 mit 240GB von OCZ gegönnt. Diese wurde mir in einen anderen Thread madig gemacht. Ich bin nun kurz davor diese zurückzuschicken um mir eine andere zu holen. 
Was sagt ihr dazu. Ist die so schlecht ?


----------



## mojoxy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja schlecht ist übertrieben. Gab halt schon nicht so schöne FW-Bugs vor allem zu Beginn der neuen Serie. Mittlerweile sind die gröbsten Schnitzer aber behoben. Wenn du selbst keine Probleme damit hast (BSOD, Freeze, Lags), dann würde ich sie behalten. Wenn doch, dann kann es evtl. schon Sinn machen zu wechseln.


----------



## apostoli (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nein ich habe die SSD noch nicht geöffnet und noch nicht benuzt. Das wollte ich noch nicht da ich hier halt viel schlechtes gelesen habe. 
Das meiste bezieht sich aber auf die Vertex2. Also bevor ich sie einbaue  nun nochmal.... Behalten oder umtauschen  ?


----------



## mojoxy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das kannst nur du entscheiden, denn du musst ja damit glücklich werden. Ich war leider auch "Opfer" eines der ersten Vertex 3 Modelle, somit ist meine Meinung wahrscheinlich auch etwas vorbehaftet.

Ich gehe jedoch mal davon aus, dass du das SSD im Versandhandel erstanden hast. Somit kannst du es ja ohne Bedenken einfach mal auspacken, einbauen und ausprobieren, ob alles läuft, oder eben nicht. Falls nicht schick es zurück, falls doch ist freuen angesagt


----------



## apostoli (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na dann Teste ich die SSD einfach mal.... Danke !


----------



## mojoxy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja sorry das es keine allgemein gültige Lösung gibt 

Aber so viel sei gesagt: Die Vertex 3 ist sicher keine schlechte SSD - nur die FW machte Zicken. Jedoch wurde da nachgebessert - wie stark das dich evtl. noch betrifft, muss man einfach selbst herausfinden. Da ich keine V3 mehr habe, enthalte ich mich der Meinung


----------



## apostoli (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Trotzdem vielen dank. Das ist ja mal die erste recht positive Antwort zur V3.
Bei allen anderen usern war die Firma OCZ unten durch und es haben alle zur rückgabe geraten.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meins 

Edit: Naja die waren alle bisschen angepisst, dass OCZ die V2 NAND-Umstellung von 34nm auf 25nm so komplett ohne Kommentar durchgezogen hat. Dass dann die V3, wegen der verbugten Firmware von SandForce, schlechte Presse bekam und in den Foren zerrissen wurde, ist eigentlich schon ein bisschen unfair. Denn im Grunde kann dafür OCZ recht wenig (außer natürlich den Controller Hersteller wechseln, was aber außer Frage steht ^^)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Man muss auch sagen das die letzte Zeit die V3 wirklich stabiel läuft. Wenn ich da an den Anfang denke als sie auf den Markt kam, man O man!!!
Aber wie @mojoxy schon gesagt hat wenn sie bei dir läuft kannst du sie auf jeden Fall behalten ist nicht schlechter als andere SSDs!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Alter Schwede BF3 lädt fast um ca 200% schneller wenn man es auf eine SSD macht und nicht auf die HDD! Ich glaub so langsam haben auch die Spielentwickler mit bekommen das es SSDs gibt und nutzen es scheinbar auch!


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wann wird es eine neue Controller-Generation geben oder wird das noch dauern?

Werden die SSD günstiger werden, sind mir atm noch zu teuer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja sicher kommen wieder neue Controller, irgendwann nächstes Jahr! Wenn man noch daran denke was SSDs vor nur einem Jahr gekostet haben dann sind es heute wahre Schnäppchen! Aber sie werden schon noch billiger werden, langsam aber sicher. Ein genauen Fahrplan kann dir natürlich keiner nennen.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Braucht nur wieder irgendeine Naturkatastrophe zu geben und schon gehen die NAND-Preise nach oben... Da steckt man halt nicht drin. Aber i.d.R. wird Technik konstant günstiger. Wirklich große Schritte braucht man aber nie erwarten. Es sei denn amazon kommt auf die Idee nächstes Jahr ein Amazon-SSD herauszubringen. Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich frage mich ob mir ~120Gb ausreichen.

Welche SSD in Rot oder Schwarz gibt es?


----------



## Lutz81 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nachdem meine Kingston Hyper X nun ein paar Wochen in meinem System arbeitet...hier nochmal ein Test (Sata 3GB/s)


----------



## boltar174 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



boltar174 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> möchte mir gerne eine neue SSD zulegen!
> Hab ne OCZ 60GB Vertex 3 momentan dran und würde gerne auf 128 GB aufstocken.
> ...



Hi Leute,

so hab mir mal die M4 zugelegt, und muss sagen da ich etwas enttäuscht bin bzw mehr erwartet hätte
Also der bench wert war doppelt so hoch wie bei meiner Vertex 3 (660 statt 316) aber der gefühlte Unterschied war gleich 0
Bootvorgang war identisch, und der Zugriff eigentlich auch lediglich beim schreiben macht sich ein kleiner Unterschied aus M4 206 MB/s zu 86Mb/s

Da sieht man mal wieder das die Benchwerte nur subjektiv sind

Werde die M4 wohl wider zurückschicken 

Gruss


----------



## thom_cat (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

der gefühlte unterschied zwischen einzelnen ssds ist auch kaum spürbar, da muss es schon eine spezielle anwendung sein.

und die m4 wird hier auch zu sehr gepusht, sie ist sehr gut, aber sicher nicht die über ssd was geschwindigkeit angeht.


----------



## boltar174 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> der gefühlte unterschied zwischen einzelnen ssds ist auch kaum spürbar, da muss es schon eine spezielle anwendung sein.
> 
> und die m4 wird hier auch zu sehr gepusht, sie ist sehr gut, aber sicher nicht die über ssd was geschwindigkeit angeht.



Genau das Gefühl habe ich auch

GRZ


----------



## thom_cat (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

habe schon einige ssds jetzt im system gehabt, aber *wirkliche* unterschiede gibt es da eher nicht.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> habe schon einige ssds jetzt im system gehabt, aber *wirkliche* unterschiede gibt es da eher nicht.


 so sieht es aus. hatte auch schon über 10 ssd's am start.

was die ssd's ausmacht ist die zuverlässigkeit. und das hat die m4 mit bravour bewiesen!


----------



## thom_cat (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hatte selbst da wohl glück und mit keiner meiner ssds probleme. sogar die olle indilinx rennt noch perfekt.


----------



## PontifexM (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



boltar174 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> so hab mir mal die M4 zugelegt, und muss sagen da ich etwas enttäuscht bin bzw mehr erwartet hätte
> Also der bench wert war doppelt so hoch wie bei meiner Vertex 3 (660 statt 316) aber der gefühlte Unterschied war gleich 0
> ...


 
kopiere doch eventuell mal grösere dateien ,irgend ein unterscheid wird defintiv zu sehn sein.


----------



## thom_cat (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

da braucht er aber eine entsprechende quelle.


----------



## roheed (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe mojo hat mal wieder nen Tausender Voll gemacht  Glückwunsch^^ war diese Woche leider arg eingespannt und konnte das "Wettrennen" um den 7k nicht mitverfolgen 

@boltar174
Das sind genau meiner Worte...
1. AS SSD SCore werte nicht überwerten und 
2. es lohnt sich idr nicht von einer SSD auf eine andere SSD umzusteigen! gefühlt merkt man keinen Unterschied. Vieles ist dann reiner Placebo Effekt. Soll heißen sehr hoher Score, dann MUSS sie auch schneller sein  

Daher werde ich auch einen Teufel tun meine Corsair einzutauschen. Im geschäft hab ich mittlerweile eine SSD der ersten generation (indilix controller) und selbst da merkt man so gut wie keinen unteschied. Nur wenn man viel Gleichzeitig macht merkt man ihr die Controller üblichen Nachteile an.


----------



## Crymes (14. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es zur Zeit eigentlich einen guten Grund dafür, die OCZ Vertex 3 nicht in ein Netbook mit AmD Fusion (SATA 6 GBits) einzubauen?

Ich würde sie günstiger als ne M4 oder Vorsäle Modelle bekommen.

PS: Wie sieht es mit der Leistungsaufnahme aus?
Säuft die mehr als Nr Netbookfestplatte?

Es würde die 60 GByte Version in Frage kommen.


----------



## thom_cat (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nein, dagegen spricht prinzipiell nichts.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo, mein Leidensweg beginnt mit einer OCZ vertex 2... Diese neigt  leider noch immer (FW-1.35) zu "aussetzern" letzn hatte ich einen BSOD  mit kernel exeption ...... Laut ms Fehlercode hatte das OC nicht mehr  Lesen/schreiben können. Diese "ART" von Frezzes sind gegnüber früher  weniger geworden noch leider nimmt weiters auch die Leistung ab. Ist  normal wenn man 55gb zu verfügung hat und davon nur mehr 12 Frei sind.  Weiters hab ich die Systemwiederherstellung deaktiviert + die  auslagerungsatei auf 500Mb reduziert da ich sons nur 5 Gb freien  speicher mehr hätte.

Was schlag ihr für nen SSD vor - mein Topp wäre ne CRUSIAL F4 120 gb nur 170 euro is HART


----------



## roheed (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

also ich würde die m4 nehmen...von der f4 hört man nichts guten XD
spaß bei seite, mit der m4 kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. wurde schon zu hundert fach empfohlen und bisher gab es nur seltens grund zum klagen. Auch die Samsung 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro sind auf oberstem Niveau...und damit meine ich nicht nur die Leistung


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> CRUSIAL F4


gibts wieder ne neue SSD? 
sry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen 

zuerst würde ich die ssd erasen dann windows neu aufsetzen. um zu schauen ob das problem noch weiterhin besteht.

aber wenn du unbendingt ne SSD haben willst, dann ist die crucial m4 ne gute wahl


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich möchte nur eine SSD habnen die *Funktioniert* und net steckn bleibt - OCZ hat leider besonders im ssd sektor nur ****** erzeugt  
Edit: Hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht - secure erase, sorry vertipppt war nimma sicher ob M4 oder F4 .................
Edit2: naja die Preise sind wirklich heftig  ich werd mal abwarten und ein drittes mal "Secure erasen"


----------



## SebS (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit der neuen Reihe von Plextor gesammelt? plextor px128m3 ? Die Reihe soll wohl seit 1-2 Wochen exklusiv bei Media Markt und wenigen Onlinehändlern für ca. 180€ in der 128GB Version erhältlich sein. Mir sind bis jetzt der Marvell-Controller und die 5 Jährige Herstellergarantie aufgefallen, Plextor führt angeblich mit jeder SSD einen "Extrem"-Test durch. Jedoch machen mich die Schreibraten irgendwie stutzig: nur 210 MB/s während die Leserate bei 510 MB/s leigen soll. Ansonsten sind eure aktuellen Kauftipps anscheinend die Crucial M4, Corsair Performance Pro und die Samsung SSD 830-serie?


----------



## mojoxy (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also so exklusiv kann sie ja nicht sein: Plextor PX-M3S 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PX-128M3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten: Habe davon noch nicht gehört. Aber die Kauftipps hast du ja schon selbst genannt. Kosten auch ungefähr das gleiche, deswegen würde ich "mainstream" gehen. Hat sich bei SSDs einfach als gut erwiesen


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Jedoch machen mich die Schreibraten irgendwie stutzig: nur 210 MB/s  während die Leserate bei 510 MB/s leigen soll. Ansonsten sind eure  aktuellen Kauftipps anscheinend die Crucial M4, Corsair Performance Pro  und die Samsung SSD 830-serie?



500 lesen und 200 schreiben sind doch recht normal^^ nicht mal OCZ und co schafen mehr, auch wenn sie es gerne anders hinstellen  Unsere Empfehlungen hast du ja schon selber aufgezählt  und genau in dieser reihen folge


----------



## thom_cat (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

diese plextor schafft scheiben auch mehr: Plextor PX-M2P 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PX-128M2P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

dürfte sehr verwandt mit der corsair performance pro sein.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Für den Preis finde ich die aber sehr unsexy!


----------



## thom_cat (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

typisch plextor sage ich da mal.
bei den optischen laufwerken waren die ja auch immer mit bei den teuersten.


----------



## dgcss (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann dir die Corsair GT empfehlen  selbst im IDE Mode bringt sie noch werte um die 400 MB/s Lesen / 300 MB/s Schreiben auch im 4K Sektor schneidet sie echt Spitze ab... Einzigste mako Preis liegt bei ~160€ (120GB)

PS auch die Corsair 3 (fast 30€ günstiger) soll echt gut in der Praxis abschneiden


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Warum hat die Plextor nur asynchron MLC?
Merken wird man es wohl kaum, aber mir kommt es etwas "wenig" vor.


----------



## Rurdo (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist die Samsung 840er mit 64GB für 99€ ok? Gibts da vielleicht bekannte probleme? Kann ich mir die kaufen und einen leistungsschub im gegensatz zu meiner Seagate mit 5900rpm?


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ist die Samsung 840er mit 64GB für 99€ ok? Gibts da vielleicht bekannte probleme? Kann ich mir die kaufen und einen leistungsschub im gegensatz zu meiner Seagate mit 5900rpm?


 
Ja wirst einen heftigen Schub verspüren können  Die samsung ist noch recht frisch auf den markt aber das was man bisher sieht und hört kann man sie wohl weiterempfehlen


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hier noch ein schöner Test zur Samsung 830...

PC-Experience Reviews : | Samsung 830 Series SSD 128GB im Test


----------



## mojoxy (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Netter Test. Schon fast erbärmlich wie sie versuchen neg. Kritikpunkte zu finden ^^



> • umständliche Wegfindung auf der Homepage


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

oder

...zu hoher stromverbrauch beim schreiben  als ob jemanden im desk die 5 watt stören würden. Vermutlich nur die die eh schon SLI 580 drin ham


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die positiven Punkte sind auch lächerlich


> • keine mechanischen Bauteile
> • geringer Platzbedarf und Gewicht


Das erste hat jede SSD und das 2 auch jede 2,5 Zoll SSD.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die positiven Punkte sind auch lächerlich


> • keine mechanischen Bauteile
> • geringer Platzbedarf und Gewicht


Das erste hat jede SSD und das 2 auch jede 2,5 Zoll SSD.


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich denke das stammt noch aus den zeiten als man die ssd mit hdd vergleichen mußte/wollte ^^


----------



## mojoxy (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> oder
> 
> ...zu hoher stromverbrauch beim schreiben  als ob jemanden im desk die 5 watt stören würden. Vermutlich nur die die eh schon SLI 580 drin ham


Naja das macht gerade noch Sinn. Man denke an einen ULV-PC oder Laptop. Mein File-Server (ohne HDD) zieht so ~10Watt aus der Dose. Das Laptop (inkl. alles) im Idle auch nur ~25W. Ist zwar alles nicht viel, aber wenn man bei jedem Bauteil darauf achtet, kommt schon bisschen was zusammen. Bei entsprechendem Akku kommen dann gerne mal 30min bis 1h mehr Akkulaufzeit zustande 
Wenn ich die Wahl habe nehme ich immer gerne die Bauteile die weniger schlucken, bei gleicher Leistung.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

BTW: Was haltet Ihr von dieser SSD (außer das man bei Winkom Artikel immer nur dort bestellen kann - ähnlich wie bei Teufel). Der Preis ist mal Ultra-Hot:

Winkom Powerdrive ML-X8 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (ML-X8240)


----------



## thom_cat (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist ne normale ssd mit sandforce controller, also mit allen vor- und nachteilen.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Joar aber ordentlich günstiger, als die Konkurrenz. Deswegen ist es mir so sehr aufgefallen: Preisunterschied ~25%


----------



## thom_cat (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

warum das so ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

 Tja ist nun die Frage, einfach geiles Angebot, oder steckt mehr dahinter? Im CB-Forum wurde auch schon heftig diskutiert. Der Hersteller bestätigt auf Nachfrage jedoch, dass der original Intel NAND verbaut wurde (synchron). Wäre schon echt nice!


----------



## thom_cat (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jepp, im luxx gibt es da auch irgendwo eine aussage.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aber nen Testbericht oder Benchmark haben die Jungs dort auch nicht oder? Das würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## thom_cat (19. Dezember 2011)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste.


----------



## hbf878 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo, 
ich suche nach einem angemessenen SSD als Systemplatte. 
Bedingungen wären: 
-etwa 120GB 
-unter 200€
-schnell über möglichst lange Zeit (ich meine Langlebigkeit, und dabei möglichst gleich bleibende Performance)

System:
Windows 7 x64
MB: MA770-UD3 mit S-ATA II
AMD Athlon II x4 635
Sys-HDD: SpinPoint F4 HD322GJ
mir ist klar, dass momentan fast jedes SSD die SataII-Geschwindigkeit übertrifft, aber ich denke über einen neuen Computer mit Sata3 nach, deshals sollte die SSD sata3 und schnelle schreib-/leseraten haben. 

Ich hatte Adata S511, Samsung 830, Corsair Performance Pro, Crucial m4 (hätte ich jetzt wohl "schon" ein SSD mit neuer Firmware, wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde?) im Blick. 
Die samsung ist momentan mein favorit.
Also: welches SSD würdet ihr empfehlen? Oder habt ihr einen besseren Vorschlag?
bzw: sollte ich die Samsung nehmen oder eine andere?
danke schon im Vorraus


----------



## roheed (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hallo und herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum 

Ansich hast du die Wichtigsten SSD schon genannt... meine Favo wären

1. Corsair PP (gleicher Grundlage wie m4)
2. m4 (am häufigsten empfohlen und auch so gut wie nie klagen gehört^^)
3. Samsung 830 (sehr gute SSD, aber noch zu frisch auf dem Markt um diese blind zu empfehlen)


----------



## hbf878 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

danke für den rat . 
Ich werde es wohl nicht schaffen, größere Aktionen (wie SSD+Win7-Neuinstallation) noch vor Silvester durchzuführen, im Januar schaffe ich es sowieso nicht, im Februar habe ich Klausuren, als wird es wohl frühstens Anfang März was mit einem SSD-Kauf . Bis dahin gibt es hoffentlich schon Langzeiterfahrungen zum Samsung, sodass ich dann nochmal vergleichen kann. 

Wo sollte ich denn, wenn es soweit ist, das SSD kaufen? Im Laden (ich würde zu "Acom-PC" gehen, da in meiner Nähe) oder im Internet (Amazon) wg. Rückgaberecht?
Bei Acom-PC habe ich schon einen Computer, 2 HDDs, RAM etc. gekauft und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit, auch der Service war ok. Allerdings liest man auch viel schlechtes, besonders, wenn es um Umtausch/Rückgabe geht. 

Noch eine Frage zur Installation:
SSD anschließen, AHCI aktivieren, Windows 7 installieren auf SSD, vorher keine Partition erstellen. 
Dann Treiber: man soll den Chipsatz-Treiber installieren, mann muss aber nicht den AMD-AHCI-Treiber installieren, es geht auch der Standardtreiber von Microsoft, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Auf der Gigabyte-Seite GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 2.1) wäre "AMD Chipset Driver (include chipset\sata raid driver)" richtig, 
"AMD SATA AHCI Driver (Preinstall driver, press F6 during Windows* setup to read from floppy)" wäre unnötig? Oder ist der AMD-AHCI-Treiber schon im AMD Chipset Driver mit drin?

hbf


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Wo sollte ich denn, wenn es soweit ist, das SSD kaufen? Im Laden (ich  würde zu "Acom-PC" gehen, da in meiner Nähe) oder im Internet (Amazon)  wg. Rückgaberecht?
> Bei Acom-PC habe ich schon einen Computer, 2 HDDs, RAM etc. gekauft und  hatte bisher keine Probleme damit, auch der Service war ok. Allerdings  liest man auch viel schlechtes, besonders, wenn es um Umtausch/Rückgabe  geht.



Ähm^^Aber welche Unterhose du morgen Früh anziehn sollst müssen wir nicht gemeinsam entscheiden, oder?  Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn du den "kleinen" Computer Laden ums Eck supporten willst...eher das gegenteil! Die wollen ja schließlich auch Geld verdienen und Überleben. Also wenn dir die Paar € Aufpreis gegenüber Bösewicht "Onlineshop" in Ordnung gehen warum nicht?!



> Noch eine Frage zur Installation:
> SSD anschließen, AHCI aktivieren, Windows 7 installieren auf SSD, vorher keine Partition erstellen.
> Dann Treiber: man soll den Chipsatz-Treiber installieren, mann muss aber  nicht den AMD-AHCI-Treiber installieren, es geht auch der  Standardtreiber von Microsoft, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Auf der  Gigabyte-Seite GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 2.1) wäre "AMD Chipset Driver (include chipset\sata raid driver)" richtig,
> "AMD SATA AHCI Driver (Preinstall driver, press F6 during Windows* setup  to read from floppy)" wäre unnötig? Oder ist der AMD-AHCI-Treiber schon  im AMD Chipset Driver mit drin?



machs nicht Komplizierter wie es ist ^^ Im Bios AHCI an, Windows mit Standard Treiber Installieren und wenn Windows Drauf ist kannst du immer noch den AMD Treiber draufknallen. Vorteile solltest dir aber dadurch nicht erhoffen  Die Zeiten von "Preinstall" stammen aus XP (und Älter) Zeiten und mMn total unnötig.


----------



## conchoulio (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Servus,

ich bin der Neue...ich hoffe, dass ich hier nicht so oft (wegen Problemen) vorbeischauen muss.^^

Hab jetzt seeehr günstig ne Agility 3 SSD geschossen und stehe vor einem klitzekleinen Problem:

Windows kann sich nicht entscheiden, ob es die Platte erkennt oder nicht. 
Soll heißen: Im Gerätemanager steht sie unter Laufwerke, im Arbeitplatz taucht sie nicht auf.
CrystalDisk erkennt sie, AS SSD und OCZToolbox erkennen sie auch nicht.
Im Bios steht sie auch drinne. Firmware von OCZ ist auch die Neueste (2.15)...

AHCI ist sowohl in der Registry und im Bios aktiv, hab den neuesten AHCI-Treiber drauf.

Was kann ich noch vergessen haben? Oder kürzer: HILFE!!!

Systemdaten: 
ASUS-Commando
Intel Q6600 @ Standardtakt
4 GB RAM
HD 5770 Hawk
Win 7 64bit Home


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn sie im gerätemanager aufscheint und im arbeitsplatz nicht, würd ich spontan drauf tippen das sie nicht formatiert ist.


----------



## conchoulio (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Achja, eins noch:
Ich wollte mir unter Windows nur die Firmwaredaten auslesen.
Hab dann beide HDDs abgeklemmt und nur mit SSD samt Windoof-CD nen Neustart gemacht, um Win7 neu zu installieren (Da würde ja automatisch eine Formatierung vorgenommen werden).
Aber die Installation bricht kurz nachdem das erste Mal der Windows-Hintergrund erscheint einfach ab...bzw. bleibt stehen.

Muss ich die dann im Bios formatieren (<--Was soweit ich weiß, nicht geht ^^)? Oder gibts n geheimen Windowsbefehl?


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich würd mal einen secure erase machen (ocz toolbox)


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Eine frische Platte (und was anderes ist eine SSD ja auch nicht) muss man unter Win in der Datenträgerverwaltung erstmal aktivieren/initialisieren, bevor man sie formatieren kann - bzw. die Rolle festlegen - z.B. _Basisfestplatte_.
Mist - ich habe den genauen Begriff grade nicht zur Hand - aber in der Datenträgerverwaltung einfach auf der linken Seite mit Rechtsklick das Kontextmenü zur SSD aufrufen, da erscheint dann schon die passende Auswahl.


----------



## conchoulio (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Abductee schrieb:


> ich würd mal einen secure erase machen (ocz toolbox)



Wie bereits geschrieben, erkennt die OCZ-Box die Platte ihrer eigenen Marke nicht.

Aber hat der Trick mit der Datenträgerverwaltung gefunzt. Sehr schön. Vielen Dank, OctoCore. Zumindest hat sie Windoof jetzt erkannt. Anbei mal n erster Screen von AS SSD.
Jetzt versuch ich mal Windows neu zu installieren.

Tante Edit sagt:

Scheinbar hatte die Windows-DVD beim ersten Mal n Schuß weg.^^
Jetzt läuft alles-vorerst. Mal gucken, ob ich von den Bluescreens verschont bleibe, mit der neuesten Firmware.
Der PC-LeistungsIndex ist von 5,9 auf n Runde 7,0 geklettert.^^

Komisch ist halt nur, dass ich hier alles möglich updaten und rum-einstellen musste. Bei nem Kumpel mit ner Agility 2 gings einfacher (SSD rein, Windows installieren, Fertig).

Danke auf jeden Fall, dass Ihr Weinachten hier reingeguckt habt.^^


----------



## Kampftablette (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sodala, ich melde mich nun auch mal.
Natürlich habe ich ne Frage parat, ihr werdets euch sicher gedacht haben

Weihnachten ist ja nun vorbei, ich plane eine SSD zu kaufen.
Habe mir nach den Artikeln in der PCGH-Print 2 Modelle ausgesucht, sind ungefähr gleich teuer/günstig zur Zeit. Im Hinterkopf bleibt noch die Crucial M4                    128GB SATAIII.

Würdert Ihr mir eher zur OCZ Vertex 3                  120GB oder zur ADATA S511 120GB raten. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, welche schneller ist, welche der beiden die wenigeren Probleme bereitet? Mein System findet ihr in der Signatur. 
Die Crucial M4 ist aktuell ca. 15 Euro teurer, lohnt es sich diese zu investieren? Viel schneller wird sie wohl nicht sein als die anderen beiden oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich habe den threat ein wenig verfolgt, sodass ich weiß dass die Curcial sehr oft empfohlen wird.

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen
Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## majorguns (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, ich habe meine neue Curtical M4 128GB gestern installiert und habe mir natürlich vorher alles wissenswerte dazu durchgelesen, ich habe auch bevor ich auf die SSD ein neues Windows 7 installiert habe bei meinem P6T Deluxe V2 den AHCI Modus aktiviert.
Als ich dann nach der Installation die ersten Programme installiert habe und den Obligatorischen Neustart vollzogen habe wollte mein PC auf einmal nicht mehr von der SSD Booten.
Allerdings hatte ich während der Installation noch die anderen HDD´s dran wobei auf einer noch Win 7 installiert war, ich habe mittlerweile mehrmals gelesen das man sie wohl bei der Installation abklemmen soll... ?!?
Jetzt habe ich den Modus wieder auf IDE Umgestellt und so klappt es auch, aber ich möchte das ganze im AHCI Modus zum laufen bekommen, was kann ich da tun?


----------



## Joker_68 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich hab gestern meine erste SSD eingebaut und eingerichtet. Nun mal ein Bench laufen lassen und die Werte kommen mir für einen Crucial M4 viel zu gering vor, oder irre ich da?! 
Wenn ich sehe was andere dort für Werte erreichen sind die fast doppelt so schnell mit gleichem Chip, gleiche Platte und gleichem CPU?!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## mojoxy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hui da hat sich ja einiges angestaut über die Feiertage. Na dann mal ran an den Speck 



majorguns schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich den Modus wieder auf IDE Umgestellt und so klappt es auch, aber ich möchte das ganze im AHCI Modus zum laufen bekommen, was kann ich da tun?


Wie man AHCI nachträglich aktiviert, ist in der FAQ (Seite 1) erklärt. Um so etwas zu vermeiden, das nächste mal AHCI vor der Windows Installation aktivieren, dann installiert Windows auch direkt den Treiber mit.



Kampftablette schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist ja nun vorbei, ich plane eine SSD zu kaufen.
> Habe mir nach den Artikeln in der PCGH-Print 2 Modelle ausgesucht, sind ungefähr gleich teuer/günstig zur Zeit. Im Hinterkopf bleibt noch die Crucial M4                    128GB SATAIII.
> 
> Würdert Ihr mir eher zur OCZ Vertex 3                  120GB oder zur ADATA S511 120GB raten. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, welche schneller ist, welche der beiden die wenigeren Probleme bereitet?


Wenn möglichst wenig Probleme das Kaufkriterium ist, dann die M4. Die wurde schon so oft verbaut und hat so gut wie keine Fehler gehabt (kann immer mal was schief laufen, ist aber auch nicht immer das SSD dran Schuld  ). Bei der SF-Firmware gab es ja zu Beginn einige Probleme, die aber überwiegend ausgemerzt sind.



conchoulio schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, erkennt die OCZ-Box die Platte ihrer eigenen Marke nicht.
> 
> Aber hat der Trick mit der Datenträgerverwaltung gefunzt.


Das mit der Datenträgerverwaltung ist kein Trick, sondern das Standardvorgehen ^^
Zur Toolbox: Oft hilft schon das Programm mit Administratorrechten zu starten. Bei mir war es (Vertex2) lange der Fall, dass das SSD nur im IDE Modus von der Toolbox erkannt wurde. Auch wenn mir das immer noch keiner glauben will (bei allen anderen funktionierte es angeblich nur im AHCI). Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen. Wünsche euch allen noch einen wunderschönen zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag


----------



## mojoxy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Joker_68 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern meine erste SSD eingebaut und eingerichtet. Nun mal ein Bench laufen lassen und die Werte kommen mir für einen Crucial M4 viel zu gering vor, oder irre ich da?!
> Wenn ich sehe was andere dort für Werte erreichen sind die fast doppelt so schnell mit gleichem Chip, gleiche Platte und gleichem CPU?!
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


 
Ja hast die an den falschen Controller angeschlossen (falls dein System in der Signatur gemeint ist). Mal an SATA_0 stecken und den Intel RST installieren, dann wirste auch bisschen mehr Spaß damit haben ^^


----------



## majorguns (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hui da hat sich ja einiges angestaut über die Feiertage. Na dann mal ran an den Speck
> Wie man AHCI nachträglich aktiviert, ist in der FAQ (Seite 1) erklärt. Um so etwas zu vermeiden, das nächste mal AHCI vor der Windows Installation aktivieren, dann installiert Windows auch direkt den Treiber mit.


 Erstmal danke, aber installiert habe ich es ja im AHCI Modus, das Problem ist nicht, das es beim Booten Abstürzt, sondern Quasi wenn ich es jetzt wieder auf AHCI Stelle garnicht booten will. 
Beim allerersten mal hats ja noch geklappt aber da ist er Quasi direkt von der Installation auf den Desktop gesprungen sodass ich da ja noch nicht neu booten musste.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kann er booten wenn nur das SSD und sonst keine HDD angeschlossen ist? Bootest du überhaupt vom SSD? Bootreihenfolge überprüfen. AHCI Fix überprüfen. Im Zweifel lieber noch mal "richtig" neuinstallieren und den alten Bootmanager von der HDD löschen - kann da durchaus Probleme geben.


----------



## majorguns (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Er hat die selben Probleme wenn ich alle anderen HDD´s trenne, die Bootreihenfolge ist auch korrekt.
Ja ich boote von SSD aber klappt halt nur im IDE Modus  
Also neu installiert habe ich ihn bisher schon mal weil vorgestern hatte ich das selbe Problem und dachte erst das die SSD kaputt sei, allerdings war bei jeder Installation immer noch die anderen Festplatten mit angeklemmt.


----------



## Joker_68 (26. Dezember 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hast die an den falschen Controller angeschlossen (falls dein System in der Signatur gemeint ist). Mal an SATA_0 stecken und den Intel RST installieren, dann wirste auch bisschen mehr Spaß damit haben ^^



Danke, das muss auch erstmal einer wissen ... Jetzt läuft alles ... Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Nyuki (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi

Ganz schnell.Ich habe eine heisse Maschine hier stehen

2x Vertex 3 im Raid.Nun laufen beide Single.Egal wie, wenn ich Anspiele freeze alle 5 sec. auf beiden SSD's, wenn ich M4 anschliesse oder auch HDD, keine Freezes.

Muss an der SSD liegen oder? Vertex 3 freezes bekannt?


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jop sind sie ^^ versuch mal im Bios LPM auszumachen. Hat bei den meisten für eine schnelle abhilfe gesorgt.


----------



## mojoxy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Falls das BIOS das nicht unterstützt (die meisten!), hilft nur der Reg-Hack. Google ist hier dein Freund


----------



## Nyuki (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Lpm hatte ich schon aus gemacht.Habe ein Image gemacht und erased.Nun gehts oO.Nur wie lange ist die Frage.


----------



## Spy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo, wie erklärt sich der angehängte AS SSD Benchmark?

Ich habe Windows 7 im AHCI Modus neu installiert. Die SSD Plextor M3 128 GB läuft im SATA2 Betrieb. 70 GB sind noch frei.
Mein System:
AMD 790X Gigabyte UD4
Phenom II 940 2,8 GHZ
HD 6870
4 GB DDR 2
am SATA2 Controller hängen noch 2 HDDs, auf denen XP installiert ist.

Grüße
Spy


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ist ein auslesefehler.
nimm auf jeden fall den aktuellsten as-ssd tool und neue ahci treiber.

ansonsten ist dein score der hammer


----------



## mojoxy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Loal, da stimmt ja vorne und hinten nichts. Und so Hammer finde ich den Bench nicht! Klar der Score ist hoch, aber was will ich denn mit nem SSD, dass zwar mit über einem GB/s lesen kann, beim Schreiben aber nicht über einige MB/s rauskommt??

Ist aber definitiv ein Bug, also keine Angst


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Loal, da stimmt ja vorne und hinten nichts. Und so Hammer finde ich den Bench nicht! Klar der Score ist hoch, aber was will ich denn mit nem SSD, dass zwar mit über einem GB/s lesen kann, beim Schreiben aber nicht über einige MB/s rauskommt??



erstens hab ich auch geschrieben, daß der *score *hammer ist und zweitens war das *ironisch *gemeint


----------



## Spy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab gerad gesehen, dass die SSD komprimiert ist in den Windows Einstellungen. Behindert das die Schreibrate?

Kann ich den AHCI Treiber einfach neu installieren oder muss ich Windows nochmal von vorne installieren? Das wäre nicht so schön.

Spy


----------



## Spiff (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gibt es schon ein FW Update für die Samsung SSD 830?

MfG Spiff


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich werde mir anfang 2012 eine SSD holen und kann mich grad zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten entscheiden.

1.) Extrememory XLR Express
oder 2.) Samsung MZ-7PC128N/EU 128GB

Welche von denen hat die höheren Schreib-& Leseraten ? 
Von preislichen her ist es schnuppe die kann auch 220 € kosten, wenn ich mir eine SSD hol, dann gleich ne gescheite!


----------



## dj*viper (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Spy schrieb:


> Hab gerad gesehen, dass die SSD komprimiert ist in den Windows Einstellungen. Behindert das die Schreibrate?
> 
> Kann ich den AHCI Treiber einfach neu installieren oder muss ich Windows nochmal von vorne installieren? Das wäre nicht so schön.
> 
> Spy


 denke schon, daß die windows kompressions die schreibrate behindert. ich würde es nicht aktivieren.
den treiber kannst du  einfach neu installieren. am besten den alten vorher immer löschen/deinstallieren.




Spiff schrieb:


> Gibt es schon ein FW Update für die Samsung SSD 830?
> 
> MfG Spiff


 
keine ahnung, die samsung seite geht nicht...



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir anfang 2012 eine SSD holen und kann mich grad zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten entscheiden.
> 
> 1.) Extrememory XLR Express
> oder 2.) Samsung MZ-7PC128N/EU 128GB
> ...



 ich würde dir bei dem preis zur der hier raten:
Corsair Performance Pro 128GB interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
beste ssd, die gesehen hab. habe sie selber


----------



## thom_cat (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir anfang 2012 eine SSD holen und kann mich grad zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten entscheiden.
> 
> 1.) Extrememory XLR Express
> oder 2.) Samsung MZ-7PC128N/EU 128GB
> ...



je nach verwendeten daten sollte die extrememory die schnellere sein.


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe ich wollt grad loslegen...Aber dann hat er drei verschiedene Meinungen und ist kein Gramm weiter.

Die Corsair P Pro dürfte die höchste Schreibleistung haben. Dicht gefolgt von der Samsung und zu guter Letzt die Extrememory. Aber wie Thom_Cat schon sagte. Je nach verwendeten Daten könnte sie die andern sogar Überholen (Thema komprimierbare DAten) Anders ausgedrückt, hast du viele Daten die gut Komprimierbar sind ist die Xtrememory sehr schnell in allen andern fällen die bereits von mir genannten SSD's


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> ich würde dir bei dem preis zur der hier raten:
> Corsair Performance Pro 128GB interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> beste ssd, die gesehen hab. habe sie selber


Ist die schneller als die Extrememory ? 



thom_cat schrieb:


> je nach verwendeten daten sollte die extrememory die schnellere sein.


 Gut eine Frage ist geklärt aber eine weitere ist aufgetaucht. Ist die Extremememory schneller als der Corsair Performance ? 
EDIT: Oh ok Frage geklärt danke roheed!
Werde dann die Extremememory holen. Danke!


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@gta
schau dir das bild an...das ist mit gut Komprimierbar gemeint...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desto schlechter sich die daten "verpressen" lassen, desto langsamer die ssd im schreiben. ISO Files, MP3 und Filme sind idr 
schon sehr stark komprimiert und da brechen fast alle SAndforce Modelle ein ganzes Stück ein. 

EDIT: Bei der Samsung und der Corsair P Pro ist die SChreibleistung eine "gerade". Und irgendwo schneiden sich die zwei 
Linien und ab dem Zeitpunkt sind dann die Sandforce SSD schneller. Aber nach einem Jahr Erfahrung mit meiner Sandforce SSD...
Die Daten sind isr doch eher schlechter Komprimierbar als uns das der Hersteller weismachen will


----------



## thom_cat (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die zweite generation ist aber schon ein stück schneller und bricht auch nicht so stark ein wie die erste generation.

*edit:*

hier mal ein direkter vergleich zwischen m4 und der extrememory.
sequentiell sieht die extrememory hier besser aus obwohl die daten bei as ssd nicht komprimiert werden können.
auch im 4k bereich sind die unterschiede minimal.

der 4k-64 bench ist für den heimanwender völlig uninteressant.


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und einbrechen tun die schreibwerte auch nicht mehr so schnell wie früher`?! (dein Screen ist ja von Oktober...)


----------



## thom_cat (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nein, tun sie nicht... aber kann noch nen bench nachreichen


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja wäre auf jeden Fall nice vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Spy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So, hab die Komprimierung herausgenommen und den AMD SATA Treiber installiert.
Läuft mit SATA 2. Restsystem s.o.

Sind die Werte jetzt ok?

Grüße
Spy


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich find die werte gehen in Ordnung ... dafür das sie halt am Sata 2 Port hängt


----------



## thom_cat (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hoffe ich werde nicht gesteinigt wenn ich das hier poste... 

Probleme mit Crucials M4-SSDs - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

neeeeiiiinnnnnnnnn...wie kannst du uns nur den Traum zerstören die M4 sei absolut Fehlerfrei?! ...Das ist jetzt der zweit härteste Schlag seit der Geschichte mit dem Weihnachtsmann 

Ne spaß bei Seite, Danke für den Hinweis. Bin gespannt ob hier der einer oder andere auftaucht mit dem gleichen Problem. Und gesteinigt wird eh nur in einem Lxx.... naja lassen wir das lieber


----------



## thom_cat (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hehe, ich weiß... das jahr ist jetzt versaut 

aber bis jetzt kenne ich dazu auch noch keinen fall, schauen wir einfach mal.


----------



## Spy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ich find die werte gehen in Ordnung ... dafür das sie halt am Sata 2 Port hängt


 
Ok, danke für die Einschätzung. 
Spy


----------



## zyntex (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin zusammen,
ich brauche mehr Speicher und da die HDD Preise momentan astronomisch sind habe ich mir überlegt eine SSD zu holen, für Windows und die wichtigsten Programme.

Es wird sehr viel gutes über die Crucial m4 64GB erzählt, jedoch habe ich bei PCGH folgenden Satz gelesen der mir nicht gefällt: *"Zudem knickt die Leistung bei starker Multi-Tasking-Aktivität ein."*

Wie stark wirkt sich der Leistungseinbruch bei Multi-Tasking denn aus?


Gäbe es noch Alternativen mit 128GB (max. 120€) die empfehlenswert sind oder kommt man dann in die Ramsch Gegend?


----------



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

auweia, nun hat es die crucial ssd's getroffen 

hier meine news dazu:
Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!


----------



## mojoxy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Haha wie gut ist das denn. Es vergeht fast ein Jahr, bis der Fehler überhaupt auftritt, bzw. als solcher entdeckt wird, ich kenne keinen Fall einer m4, die dieses Phänomen inne hat, aber trotzdem verbreitet sich die Meldung wie ein Lauffeuer 
Ich würde da mal nicht übertreiben und die Bälle flach halten. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Fehler, erst nach einer gewissen I/O-Menge auftritt (Stichpunkt GC), die bisher der Otto-Normal-User nicht erreicht hat und so in einem halben Jahr bis Jahr plötzlich reihenweise die m4's ausfallen ^^ Wollen wir's mal nicht hoffen...


----------



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ne um gottes willen nicht übertreiben. die fehler sind ja, so wie es aussieht, sehr vereinzelt aufgetreten. aber fakt ist, das der bug vorhanden ist. einfach abwarten, es kommt auf jeden fall ein neues fw update.


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das scheint ja fast der gleiche rufmord zu werden wie mit der vertex 2.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das viele V2 reihenweise Selbstmord verübten war ja kein Rufmord. 
Aber ich gehe jetzt jede Wette ein, das plötzlich jede Menge Leute DEN Fehler bei ihren M4 finden werden - vielleicht nicht unbedingt hier, eher netzweit. Die Macht der Einbildung ist nicht zu unterschätzen. 
Bei meiner Vertex 3 habe ich auch lange gedacht, die hätte den berüchtigten Sandforce-Bug. Dabei reagierte sie nur allergisch auf starke Magnetfelder.


----------



## thom_cat (31. Dezember 2011)

Mit Rufmord hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.
Es ist ein Problem was auftreten kann und das sollte auch gesagt werden.

Kommt aber immer drauf an was man draus macht.
Da mir bis jetzt da noch nichts bekannt ist, nehme ich es zur Kenntnis und gut.
Bei der Intel 320 hat es allerdings schon Auswirkungen gehabt, also schauen wir einfach mal...


----------



## Magna00 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hallo 


ich hab jetzt nachdem ich hier einiges gelesen habe entschieden eine SSD anzuschaffen für windoof .... hab alles installiert und es ist merklich schneller , nur die WERTE sind mir ein wenig suspekt ...

frische installation ohne treiber zu installieren:

PC Daten:

Q9550 @ 2,83 ghz
16 GB ram
Asus P5Q3 (nicht Deluxe)
ATI HD 9750 2GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit sata treiber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was meint IHR?

trim usw läuft und alles an optimierungen hab ich bereits durchgeführt
firmware update ist auch schon durchgeführt


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



zyntex schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Es wird sehr viel gutes über die Crucial m4 64GB erzählt, jedoch habe ich bei PCGH folgenden Satz gelesen der mir nicht gefällt: *"Zudem knickt die Leistung bei starker Multi-Tasking-Aktivität ein."*
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht das du den Einbruch als Privatanwender überhaupt bemerken wirst. Geschweige den deine SSD so auslasten wirst können das sie "einknickt" ^^

Meine Favo's zZ sind:
1. Corsair P Pro
2. Crucial m4
3. Samsung 830
4. Corsair Force GT
5. Corsair Force 3 (dürfte Preislich für dich am interessantesten sein und noch lange kein ramsch!!!) 


*@Magna00
*Hallo und Herzlich willkommen bei uns SSD Freaks XD Deine Werte sehen soweit nicht schlecht aus. Arg viel mehr kann man Leider nicht aus der Agility 3 kitzeln. Aber lass dich von Benchwerten nicht verrückt machen, das sie denoch abgeht wie schmids katze hast ja schon selber gemerkt  Die Agilty ist die Einsteiger -Klasse und als solche sollte man sie auch betrachten. Das sie dann noch an einer recht alten Plattform hängt tut noch ihr Übriges


----------



## Magna00 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

danke fürs welcome xD


nagut ... ich will ja sowieso noch auf ein i7 aufrüsten und dementsprechend wirds ja dann was mit der aktuellen Hardware 

aber wenn die Werte so stimmen, ist das für mich in Ordnung .... definitiv ist das ein unterschied jetzt..... Firefox öffnet sich ja in paar Milisekunden ;D
mit der normalen HDD waren das ja Sekunden ...


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Abseits des Benchmark gepose merkt man im alltag keinen Unterschied zwischen der "schnellsten" und "langsamsten" SSD. Der unterschied ist idr nur messbar nicht Fühlbar. Vieles ist auch der Placebo Effekt. 



> nagut ... ich will ja sowieso noch auf ein i7 aufrüsten und dementsprechend wirds ja dann was mit der aktuellen hardware


solange du das nicht machst um paar Punkte rauszukitzeln ist alles iO^^ WEil wie gesagt, arg viel mehr kann man aus der Agility 3 nicht raus kitzeln. Die agility wurde im vergleich zur Vertex diesmal stärker beschnitten als damals in der zweiten generation. Ein gutes hat es ja, man muß fragen wie --> was ist der unterschied zwischen der V2 und A2 <-- nicht mehr mit einem achsel zucken beantworten.^^ Diesmal gibt es wirklich handfeste Benchwerte die gut abweichen und die Agility 3 ganz klar in die Einsteiger Klasse katapultiert...aber ich fange an mich zu wiederholen


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2011)

so Jungs und Mädels...bevor es bald auf die Piste geht...

Ich Wünsche allen aktiven und passiven Thread "Mittätern" einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2012!

Man Liest sich nächstes Jahr 








​


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke, dir und allen anderen auch


----------



## Magna00 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> solange du das nicht machst um paar Punkte rauszukitzeln ist alles iO^^



nein, will nach und nach wieder ein wenig, ich sag mal, High-End Bereich aufrüsten 
  .... besonders weil der DDR3 Speicher ja net mal ausgelastet wird durch die Konfiguration z.b.
und meine schicke Soundkarte dank meiner Grafikkarte schöne Störgeräusche produziert, weil ich nicht weit genug von der grafikkarte weg kommen kann, vom steckplatz her , .. also warum nicht gleich nen i7 mit neuem Board?

und Windows läuft viel besser, besonders wenn ich battlefield 3 beende, hats bei der HDD immer gedauert bis das System ausn arsch kam .. und nun ? nichtmal eine Sekunde und bumm geht alles ;D



p.s.: guten Rutsch und nicht soviel saufen ;D
ach was, sch**** drauf ... , viel Spass


----------



## mojoxy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wir Nerds rutschen nicht ins neue Jahr, wir transferieren... sequentiell versteht sich, naja bei manchen vielleicht auch random 

Wünsche auch allgemein Guten Beschluss und ein Frohes Neues, mit hoffentlich schöneren, attraktiveren und billigeren Frau... äh SSDs


----------



## Nyuki (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

frohes Neues Jahr euch allen !!!


----------



## thom_cat (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so, scheint wie es aussieht nicht nur bei den kleinen modellen zu sein... heise online - Stabilitätsprobleme bei Crucial-SSD m4


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh weh und das wo wir sie soooooo angepriesen haben und bei jeder Gelegenheit empfohlen hatten!


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich sags nochmal: Gut das ich zu Samsung gegriffen habe. 
Ich erinnere mal an diesen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...997-die-sinnvollste-ssd-fuer-mein-system.html


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal: Gut das ich zu Samsung gegriffen habe.
> Ich erinnere mal an diesen Thread:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...997-die-sinnvollste-ssd-fuer-mein-system.html


 
warts ab...der samsung bug kommt erst in einem jahr


----------



## thom_cat (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oh weh und das wo wir sie soooooo angepriesen haben und bei jeder Gelegenheit empfohlen hatten!


 
gut ist sie ja, aber war ja schon meine rede, dass der hype hier etwas viel des guten war 




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal: Gut das ich zu Samsung gegriffen habe.
> Ich erinnere mal an diesen Thread:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...997-die-sinnvollste-ssd-fuer-mein-system.html


 
na schauen wir mal wie lange das noch dauert, bis es da auch probleme gibt 
bei extremer schreiblast bricht die ja auch ein wie die sandforce...


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> na schauen wir mal wie lange das noch dauert, bis es da auch probleme gibt
> bei extremer schreiblast bricht die ja auch ein wie die sandforce...


 
Link?


----------



## thom_cat (3. Januar 2012)

Folgt heute Abend.


----------



## Magna00 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ihr werdet mich bestimmt hauen 
aber hat die OCZ-AGILITY3 irgendwelche bugs die ich wissen müsste?


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich glaub du wirst keine ssd finden die keinen bug hat ^^ Ach was wurde doch die erste Generation SAndforce schlecht geredet...und was ist? Gar nichts (seit mehr als einem Jahr^^) etwas Glück gehört ebenfalls dazu. Ist das aber nicht mit allem so?

EDIT: Und ich bleib dabei...Die m4 gehört zu den Besten SSD Überhaupt auch wenn sie jetzt etwas Gegenwind erhält. OCZ hat schon ganz andere schnitzer gebracht (totalausfälle und datenverlust zb)


----------



## Magna00 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hab die mir einfach mal blind bei meinem computerladen des vertrauens gekauft, wo ich schon sehr oft war 
bin ja it systemkaufmann aber mit ssds hab ich mich nicht wirklich beschäftigt

bis jetzt rennt die platte noch 

ähhh ....
was sagt man da jetzt zu? -- bis jetzt speichert die platte noch?


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo ich denke da brauchst dir auch kein zu großen Kopf machen...die meisten Schnitzer sind draußen ^^ Aber auf ein Backup würde ich dennoch nicht verzichten  Ich versuche alle vier wochen ein Vollbackup der SSD zu machen, dauert idr auch nicht zuuuu lange.


----------



## Nyuki (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

neuer RST treiber ist raus 
*RST v11.0.0.1032 WHQL*

intel drivers pour Raid/Sata/Ata/Ahci

CU


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

danke Nyuki


----------



## Magna00 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hab mal mein treiber aktualisiert *G* war noch 2009 treiber .... aber nun sind die werte schlechter geworden .... 

vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nacher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lass die SSD sich mal ne weile erholen...dann dürften die werte auch wieder etwas hoch gehen. Ist normal bei den SF SSD's


----------



## thom_cat (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Link?


 
so, bevor ich es vergesse: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm

viel stoff und natürlich alles extrem.


----------



## Klein_Babe (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo

Ich habe gerade den Test hier gelesen: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256 GByte bei GameStar.de - Übersicht
und bin ziemlich interressiert an dieser SSD, momentan benutze ich noch eine Western Digital Cavier Black 640 GB es wäre dann meine erste SSD. Ich verwende Win 7 64 Bit und wollte mal fragen was es da für Vorteile gibt mit dieser SSD, Momentan spiele ich Battlefield 3 und TES5 Skyrim macht sich diese SSD denn auch in Spielen selber bemerkbar also das Reduzieren von Rucklern zb. in B3 oder sieht man den Unterschied nur z.b beim Laden einer Map?

Gruß

Klein_Babe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Also die Samsung ist sehr gut und du kannst sie auf jedenfall nehmen. Bei Spielen ist der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nicht immer gegeben, manche profitieren sehr stark von ner SSD manche gar nicht. BF3 ist ein gutes Beispiel da die Ladezeit um bis zu 200% verringert wird. Wie es mit Scyrim aussieht kann ich nicht sagen da ich es nicht habe!


----------



## Klein_Babe (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Aha..vielen dank für deine Nachricht jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Mutter überreden ob ich mir die Kaufen darf, hab mir erst heute eine neue Maus bestellt.

Gruß

Klein_Babe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh was für ne Maus? Ich liebe und habe auch die Logitech G700!

Ach und auf Grafikruckler hat ne SSD leider keinen Einfluss also mer Frames wirst mit ihr auch nicht haben.


----------



## Nyuki (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm

- Was sagt den der Text aus 25nm vs 34nm in kurzen Sätzen?
- Wenn man danch geht, welche wär die beste SSD?
- Wie schneidet die M4 denn da ab?
--------------------
Meine G700 ist nun ca.1 Jahr alt und musste den Mikroschalter des rechten Buttons aufmachen und das Plättchen reinigen.Meine alte Mx500 hat die gleichen verbaut.Jahr für Jahr jeden Mikroschalter aufgemacht und gesäubert oder das Plättchen ersetzt durch ein anderes.Die Microswitches an den Daumentasten kann man aber nicht säubern oder irgendwas austauschen.Bei der G5 waren die schon nach ca. 6 Monaten ausgeleiert.Die G400 habe ich in der Hand gehalten.Die hat nur ein Microswitch.Der fürs Dpi wechseln.Die Daumentasten sind "wieder" Mit einem Microschalter ausgestattet.

Die G400 Wireless wär perfekt *"für mich"* !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na die 34nm sind haltbarer, das ist das Hauptargument gibt noch ein paar andere!


----------



## roheed (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mehr als sich damit abfinden das umgestellt wird bleibt einem eh nicht übrig 
daher...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm
> 
> - Was sagt den der Text aus 25nm vs 34nm in kurzen Sätzen?
> - Wenn man danch geht, welche wär die beste SSD?
> ...



Ich hab ja meine MX518 geliebt aber die G700 schon ein tolles Teil. Die MX518 hat ich Jahre ohne das was kaputt ging oder das ich einen Schalte hätte säubern müssen, hab ich eigentlich noch nie bei ner Maus gemacht. Ausgenommen sind natürlich die alten ohne Sensor noch mit der lieben alten Kugel, hehehhee!!


----------



## mojoxy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



thom_cat schrieb:


> so, bevor ich es vergesse: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm
> 
> viel stoff und natürlich alles extrem.


WTF! Die m4 64GB in dem Test hat sich tatsächlich mit 768,57 TiB beschreiben lassen bevor sie verreckt ist? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man jede Zelle ca. 12.000 mal beschreiben kann. Also deutlich über den 3.000, die von Crucial angegeben wurden. Oder habe ich mich da gerade arg stark verrechnet?

Da mach ich mir mal keine Gedanken mehr über meine Haltbarkeit (habe ich vorher eigentlich auch nicht gemacht, aber jetzt erst recht nicht mehr  ).


----------



## Nyuki (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> WTF! Die m4 64GB in dem Test hat sich tatsächlich mit 768,57 TiB beschreiben lassen bevor sie verreckt ist? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man jede Zelle ca. 12.000 mal beschreiben kann. Also deutlich über den 3.000, die von Crucial angegeben wurden. Oder habe ich mich da gerade arg stark verrechnet?
> 
> Da mach ich mir mal keine Gedanken mehr über meine Haltbarkeit (habe ich vorher eigentlich auch nicht gemacht, aber jetzt erst recht nicht mehr  ).



Wenns so ist, überlebt meine M4 mich dann ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> WTF! Die m4 64GB in dem Test hat sich tatsächlich mit 768,57 TiB beschreiben lassen bevor sie verreckt ist? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man jede Zelle ca. 12.000 mal beschreiben kann. Also deutlich über den 3.000, die von Crucial angegeben wurden. Oder habe ich mich da gerade arg stark verrechnet?
> 
> Da mach ich mir mal keine Gedanken mehr über meine Haltbarkeit (habe ich vorher eigentlich auch nicht gemacht, aber jetzt erst recht nicht mehr  ).


 
Gibts aber leider einen kleinen Harcken bei der Rechnung, da die Zeit auch an der SSD nagts so wie die elektromigration, (übles Wort, heheh). Ich denke auf 10 Jahre erreicht man nicht solche Schreibraten von über 700TB!


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wtf ...nur 700 TB?! ich hab jetzt schon 2.5 TB auf meiner uhr ...Panik macht sich breit, ich brauch was neues  *Vorsicht Ironie*

Also das was wir schon ewig predigen...eine SSD bekommt man im Privaten Rahmen nicht kaputt geschrieben!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du hast deine jetzt 1.5 Jahre mal 10 wären 25TB also von daher passt das hast recht!


----------



## Klein_Babe (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oh was für ne Maus? Ich liebe und habe auch die Logitech G700!
> 
> Ach und auf Grafikruckler hat ne SSD leider keinen Einfluss also mer Frames wirst mit ihr auch nicht haben.


 
Ich habe mir gestern auch die Logitech G700 bestellt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo super Teil mit einem winzigen Nachteil, du musst die Maus fast jede Nacht aufladen. Die hat zwar einen super starken Akku dabei aber das Teil ist voll der Stromfresser. Liegt ein wenig am verwendeten Sensor der Maus aber dafür ist sie absolut präzise hab ich noch bei keiner Maus so gesehen. Perfekt für jeden EgoShoter Fan!


----------



## Klein_Babe (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meinst du ich muss meinen PC dann jede Nacht Anlassen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö die USB Ports sind auch bei abgeschaltetem PC noch unter strom. Außer du legst den Schalter am Netzteil um dann ist nix mehr mit aufladen.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Nyuki schrieb:


> intel drivers pour Raid/Sata/Ata/Ahci


 
Und auch noch französisch. Merci. 
Genau rischtisch pour moi. Meine 'arddisk freut sich schon.


----------



## mojoxy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie kann ich denn eigentlich bei der m4 am einfachsten die Anzahl der bisher geschriebenen Datenmenge auslesen? Bei SSDLife und CDI kommt da bei mir nix


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn eigentlich bei der m4 am einfachsten die Anzahl der bisher geschriebenen Datenmenge auslesen? Bei SSDLife und CDI kommt da bei mir nix


 
CrystalDiscMark gibt einen Wert an, der HOST-PC heißt. Der wird größer  wenn ich etwas auf die SSD kopiere. Das scheint der Wert zu sein. Oder ist das doch was anderes?

edit: hab nochmal nachgeforscht, und ja, das ist der wert.


----------



## mojoxy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei mir ist der nicht.... muss mal schaun ob ich vielleicht ne alte Version habe.

Edit: Nope, auch mit aktueller Version steht da nichts. Wenn ich mich nicht irre wird dieser Wert bei der m4 nämlich nicht in den SMART-Werten mitgeschrieben. Dort wird er i.d.R. nämlich ausgelesen (Sandforce und Co.).

Edit2: 





dj*viper schrieb:


> CrystalDiscMark gibt einen Wert an, der HOST-PC heißt.


Ich nehme an du meinst CrystalDiskInfo, im Mark finde ich davon nämlich überhaupt nichts und wäre mir auch neu, dass man bei einem Benchmarktool solche Daten auslesen kann.

Edit3: Hatte ich also doch noch richtig in Erinnerung, dass diese Werte nicht im SMART gespeichert werden. Es gibt jedoch eine Möglichkeit, den Wert zu "schätzen". Dazu muss man den SMART-Wert "AD" (Wear Leveling Count) mit der Größe des SSD multiplizieren. Bei mir ist der Wert 16 (wobei diese ja immer in Hex sind), was somit 22 in Dezimal ergibt. Das dann multipliziert mit der Größe (bei mir 128GB) ergibt ~2816MB oder gut 2,8TB Write. Somit habe ich mein SSD im Faktor 0,00392857142857142857142857142857, oder besser zu ~0,39% "verbraucht" (gerechnet mit den geschätzten 700TB  ).
Wenn jemand noch eine bessere/einfachere/genauere Möglichkeit kennt, gerne heraus damit


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das mit dem CDM hat mir auch ein  ins gesicht gezaubert ^^ Denke auch das er CDI gemeint hat ^^

Also 2,8 TB write kommt mir relativ hoch vor...wie lange hast du deine m4 jetzt? Noch keine halbes jahr oder? Hab jetzt in 14 monaten o.ä. nur 2,5 TB write laut SMART


----------



## mojoxy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Och ne ich glaube das kann schon hinkommen. Ja habe die ziemlich genau ein halbes Jahr. 1183 Betriebsstunden sind denke ich auch im Rahmen. Habe halt doch einige Benches gefahren und auch viele Spiele auf dem SSD installiert und bald wieder deinstalliert. Da kommt bisschen was zam


----------



## mojoxy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

SSD-Cache-Lösung auf Basis der M4 von Crucial

Crucial will wohl auch was vom "Caching-Markt" abhaben


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

lach genau den Artikel hab ich auch grad gelesen und mir nur gedacht...wat fürn quatsch XD Dann kannst doch gleich ne normale m4 nehmen und brauchst eigentlich nur diese ominöse Zaubersoftware

Ich bleib dabei...ich entscheide lieber gerne selbe wo meine Daten sitzen und überlasse das nicht irgendeiner Beta Software !


----------



## mojoxy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja vor allem, nun da 128GB SSDs wirklich bezahlbar sind, finde ich die Caching-Geschichten noch uninteressanter, als sie eh schon waren. Und mit 120/128GB sollte jeder Heimanwender gut bedient sein. Mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wir werden dieses Jahr ziemlich sicher locker die 1€ pro GB knacken dann sind die 120 SSD weiß gott bezahlbar...ich denke sie wollen nur die Leute abgrasen die sich denken...Das ist mir viel zu Kompliziert mit einer SSD und einer HDD und woher soll ich wissen was wo drauf soll^^ Ach lassen wir das lieber eine Software machen. Überleg mal wieviele Threads es hier täglich gibt/gab mit verzweifelten User die nicht wußten was auf die SSD sollte und was auf die HDD und ach gott 120 GB ist doch viel zu wenig und was weiß ich nicht^^ Naja jedem das seine. Kumpel hatte sogar ne Hybrid HDD im Rechner/Laptop und war auch zufrieden.


----------



## mojoxy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Die 1€/GB-Grenze haben wir doch schon vor Monaten durchbrochen. Sind halt oft etwas ältere Modelle, aber eine V2 ist immer noch ein starkes Stück Hardware. Habe meine alte (noch 34nm) erst letztens einem Kollegen verkauft, der vorher nur HDDs hatte. Ist super zufrieden damit und erfreut sich der Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Cpt. Commander (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sind die Werte so in Ordnung?

Corsair Performance Pro


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jo sehen soweit Prima aus  Kannst ja auch mal hier vorbeischaun wenn du lust hast.... Da gibts nochmal ne CPP SSD

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ad-der-ssd-high-score-performance-thread.html


----------



## thom_cat (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

alles bestens mit den werten.


----------



## roheed (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Crucial verspricht Abhilfe für Blue-Screen-Problem der M4 - 07.01.2012 - ComputerBase


----------



## mojoxy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

BSOD Crucial M4 - Crucial Community

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben  Der 16. Januar ist auf jeden Fall schon mal rot im Kalender markiert


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

na das ist doch super 

dann ist jetzt ne andere ssd an der reihe, mal sehen welche


----------



## roheed (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

warten wir es ab^^ SElbst ein riese wie intel hat mehrere Anläufe gebraucht bis sie ihren berühmten 8mb bug in den griff bekommen haben (falls überhaupt passiert weil man nichts mehr gehört hat  )


----------



## mojoxy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mal wieder etwas über den Tellerrand geschaut:
Marvell stellt nativen PCIe/NAND-Controller für SSDs vor

Sehr interessante Architektur, vor allem wegen ihrer krassen Skalierbarkeit. Bin auf weitere Infos gespannt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jetzt hatte ich auch mehrfach nach dem Energiesparmodus einen BSOD, kein Ahnung obs von der m4 kommt, mal abwarten!


----------



## mojoxy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn das an der m4 liegt (bezogen auf den aktuellen Bug), dann muss das schon öfter auftreten. Crucial Support spricht von nach ca. 1h im Betrieb. Ich hatte auch schon BSODs, hab das aber auf meine nicht ganz final ausgetesteten OC-Settings geschoben und ich bin auch immer noch davon überzeugt, dass es daran liegt, da sehr sporadisch und nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jap hab bei mir auch alles übertaktet, Ram so wie CPU. Schwer zu sagen woher es kommt, wie warte jetzt erst mal da äußerst selten auftritt. So einmal im Monat oder maximal zwei mal.


----------



## Totalwarrior (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Corsair Force3, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jap hab bei mir auch alles übertaktet, Ram so wie CPU. Schwer zu sagen woher es kommt, wie warte jetzt erst mal da äußerst selten auftritt. So einmal im Monat oder maximal zwei mal.


Gleiches Symptom wie bei mir  Das ist kein m4 Bug


----------



## OctoCore (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jap hab bei mir auch alles übertaktet, Ram so wie CPU. Schwer zu sagen woher es kommt, wie warte jetzt erst mal da äußerst selten auftritt. So einmal im Monat oder maximal zwei mal.


 
Ach so. Das war schon immer so. Beim ersten Posting könnte man denken, das kam jetzt plötzlich und unerwartet, nach Monaten ohne Auffälligkeiten.  
Lass dich mal nicht ins Bockshorn jagen wie ich damals durch den SandforceBug der Vertex 3 (den meine V3 nie hatte). Beim ersten Hänger, den ich wahrscheinlich selbst verursacht habe (Kabelwackel), habe ich sie erstmal aus dem Rechner rausverlegt, um im Problemfall besser ranzukommen. Dummerweise zu nahe an großes externes Netzteil mit mächtigen Trafo. Dadurch gabs dann einen wöchentlichen Hänger. Dann wanderte sie mal wieder in den Rechner... und seitdem hat sie nie mehr gemuckt. 
Also einfach locker bleiben und die Sache im Auge behalten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja doch haste schon richtig verstanden, hatte das früher nicht erst so die letzten drei Monate trat das Problem auf. Wie gesagt das können bis jetzt aber maximal 3 oder vielleicht 4 passiert sein????
Wie gesagt erst mal abwarten ich hab so viel im meinem PC rum gepfuscht das es ne Vielzahl an Gründen geben kann woher die BSOD kommen!


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

leute, der bug kommt erst vor, wenn reale 5000h aufm tacho stehen!
dann aber auch auch jede stunden!
also macht euch nicht verrückt deswegen.
und die, die einen bsod haben, da liegt das problem woanders.
fw-update ist doch im anmarsch

update aus der main:


> *Update: *Bereits am 5.1. hat sich Crucial in den hauseigenen Foren zu  Wort gemeldet. Demnach sei man des beschriebenen Problems gewahr, das  aber nur "wenige User" betreffen würde. Es würde nach 5.000 echten  Betriebsstunden auftreten. Nach jeder neuen Betriebsstunde müsse das  System neu gestartet werden. Die Daten auf der M4-SSD wären davon aber  unberüht und würden nicht verloren gehen. Während eigener Untersuchungen  haben man die Ursache des Problems entdeckt und würde ein  Firmware-Update zur Behebung veröffentlichen. Man sei bereits in einer  Phase der Validierung und der Kompatiblitätsprüfung. Die Woche des 16.  Januars wäre bisher angepeilt.


----------



## blackout24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Gut bis 16. Januar komm selbst ich nicht über 5000 Stunden.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hehe wie von mir schon zu Beginn vermutet tritt der Bug ja erst nach einem gewissen Nutzungsfaktor auf, den einfach die meisten noch nicht, bzw. niemals erreichen werden. Genau deswegen wurde der Bug auch erst so spät erkannt - es hatte ihn schlicht niemand ^^

Crucial hat selbst wahrscheinlich auch nur auf Schreib-/Lese-Zyklen getestet und nicht auf Laufzeit, wie auch, hätten das Teil ja auch einfach knapp sieben Monate 24/7 laufen lassen müssen


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab mal ne Umfrage zur m4 gestartet, mal sehen, wer alles zufrieden mit der m4 ist.

Hier gehts zur Umfrage:
Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab mal abgestimmt, wieso hast du dir überhaupt die Mühe gemacht, mehrere Antwortmöglichkeiten anzugeben? Gibt doch nur eine Möglichkeit


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hab mal abgestimmt, wieso hast du dir überhaupt die Mühe gemacht, mehrere Antwortmöglichkeiten anzugeben? Gibt doch nur eine Möglichkeit


 Haha 

nee man muss alle meinungen berücksichtigen


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja ne Schoklad, war ja auch nur ein Witz. Gibt sicher den ein oder anderen, der ein Montagsmodell erwischt hat und nicht ganz zufrieden ist. Ich kenne aber bisher niemand.


----------



## bulldog09 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

kann mir einer was zu der SSD sagen Verbatim - 47478 ??

Preis is natürlich überzeugend aber mir fast schon zu gut ... also vermute da irgendwo nen Haken ...


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



bulldog09 schrieb:


> kann mir einer was zu der SSD sagen Verbatim - 47478 ??
> 
> Preis is natürlich überzeugend aber mir fast schon zu gut ... also vermute da irgendwo nen Haken ...


 ist wohl restware, die raus muss...inventur 
aber für den preis denke ich, geht sie in ordnung.


----------



## thom_cat (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

liegt sicher eher am verbauten controller würde ich sagen.


----------



## thom_cat (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Corsair Force3, was haltet ihr davon?


 
für den preis ist die schon ok. würde aber eher die nehmen: ADATA S510 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AS510S3-120GM-C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. 
ist unter der haube identisch, aber ein paar euro günstiger.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was ist denn von dieser hier Samsung SSD 830 Series PC Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zu halten ?


Edit vom nächsten Morgen : Hat die zufälligerweise schon jemand gekauft und kann dazu was sagen ?


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Was ist denn von dieser hier Samsung SSD 830 Series PC Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zu halten ?
> 
> 
> Edit vom nächsten Morgen : Hat die zufälligerweise schon jemand gekauft und kann dazu was sagen ?


 die samsung wird hier auch oft empfohlen, ist ne solide ssd.

meine persönliche ssd-bestenliste:
1. platz: Corsair Performance Pro
2. platz: Crucial m4
3. platz: Samsung 830

bei allen machst du kein fehler.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke Dir und schönen guten Morgen !


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> meine persönliche ssd-bestenliste:
> 1. platz: Corsair Performance Pro
> 2. platz: Crucial m4
> 3. platz: Samsung 830


Was ist für dich so ausschlaggebend, dass du die CPP der m4 vorziehst?


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

PC-Experience Reviews : | Corsair Performance Pro vs Plextor M3 SSD

Zwei "neue" SSDs im Test von PC-Experience.

(hehe....Post # 2000 xD )


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Was ist für dich so ausschlaggebend, dass du die CPP der m4 vorziehst?


 die CPP hat neuere chips verbaut
für raid braucht es kein trim, hat ne andere funktion
bessere schreibwerte als die m4

hab doch beide hier, ich find die CPP einfach geil 



SilentKilla schrieb:


> PC-Experience  Reviews : | Corsair Performance Pro vs Plextor M3 SSD
> 
> Zwei "neue" SSDs im Test von PC-Experience.
> 
> (hehe....Post # 2000 xD )



danke für den link, bin begeistert 

und gw zum 2000.


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

viper entwickelt sich hier so langsam zu unserem neuen "Vaykir"^^ gibs doch zu, dass ist nur dein 2. Acc 
Hast du früher eigentlich ein Profilbild mit ner art rotem Sata kabel gehabt oder war das nen anderer dj?! (ernst gemeinte frage ^^)


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> die CPP hat neuere chips verbaut
> für raid braucht es kein trim, hat ne andere funktion
> bessere schreibwerte als die m4
> 
> hab doch beide hier, ich find die CPP einfach geil


Hm für bisschen besser geeigneten RAID-Einsatz (den ich eh bei Consumer-SSDs als sehr fragwürdig halte) und neueren Chips (neu =/= besser) finde ich den Aufpreis zu happig. Die m4 ist ja nicht so beliebt wegen ihrer Leistung, sondern wegen der Preis-/Leistung und da seh ich die CPP einfach noch nicht. 




roheed schrieb:


> viper entwickelt sich hier so langsam zu unserem neuen "Vaykir"^^ gibs doch zu, dass ist nur dein 2. Acc
> Hast du früher eigentlich ein Profilbild mit ner art rotem Sata kabel gehabt oder war das nen anderer dj?! (ernst gemeinte frage ^^)


Das ist djnoob den du meinst


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> viper entwickelt sich hier so langsam zu unserem neuen "Vaykir"^^ gibs doch zu, dass ist nur dein 2. Acc
> Hast du früher eigentlich ein Profilbild mit ner art rotem Sata kabel gehabt oder war das nen anderer dj?! (ernst gemeinte frage ^^)


 
hahahahha 
nee ich bin nicht vaykir, warum was war/ist denn mit dem?
wie kommst du darauf? was mach ich denn?
jetzt bin ich aber neugierig 

mein profilbild war vorher das heroes symbol
http://a3.twimg.com/profile_images/590867332/heroes_symbol_2.jpg


noch ne andere frage:
passt ein 667mhz ddr2 ram auf ein board, das laut handbuch nur 400/533mhz kann?
ist der ram abwärtskompatibel?
muss jetzt 2x1gb ddr2 ram kaufen...leider auf ebay, weil sich hier keiner gemeldet hat.


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@mojo
jaaaaaaaa genau^^ DJNoob war das XD zumindest hat ich noch was mit DJ im kopf XD

@Dj*viper
Das mit "Vaykir" ist nicht negativ gemeint^^ Er, Hulkhardy1 und ich sind ja so ne art "urgesteine" des Threads und so aktiv wie du in letzter zeit mitmachst wirst du die Leiter schnell hoch steigen  Gibt ja immer mal wieder nen Statistik Screen der größten Spamer hier im Thread von mir veröffentlicht^^Aber noch mußt ein bischen dran arbeiten XD ham ja auch nen gewaltigen Vorsprung XD

  RAM ist normal abwärtskompatibel!


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wie warm darf eine SSD werden ohne Schäden davonzutragen !?
Edit: Uups hätte wohl besser hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html reingepasst.


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

40, 50 °C können sie normal locker ab, warum fragst du?

EDIT 1: ist doch wurst ^^ die Threads schenken sich nicht viel was den SSD support angeht 

EDIT 2: @DJ Viper ... um genau zu sein...bist du noch platz 18 in der "HAll of Spam" XD Also rannhalten


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> @Dj*viper
> Das mit "Vaykir" ist nicht negativ gemeint^^ Er, Hulkhardy1 und ich sind ja so ne art "urgesteine" des Threads und so aktiv wie du in letzter zeit mitmachst wirst du die Leiter schnell hoch steigen  Gibt ja immer mal wieder nen Statistik Screen der größten Spamer hier im Thread von mir veröffentlicht^^Aber noch mußt ein bischen dran arbeiten XD ham ja auch nen gewaltigen Vorsprung XD
> 
> RAM ist normal abwärtskompatibel!


 
ich bemüh mich aktiv zu sein^^
wo gibts denn die statistik? hab ich ja garnet gesehen, das will ich sehen 
aber ich spam doch garnicht 
wegen ram, mir war auch so danach, lange ists her . habs jetzt bestellt 18€ für 2x1gb ddr2 




Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Wie warm darf eine SSD werden ohne Schäden davonzutragen !?
> Edit:  Uups hätte wohl besser hier  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html  reingepasst.



die eier sollten drauf nicht zu stocken anfangen


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

haste meinen edit auch gesehen ?^^ @viper

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-und-begriffserklaerung-719.html#post3833230


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nur 18.? 

das ändern wir noch 

"hall of spam" find ich gut 
gibts nen thread dazu? oder wo find ich den "hall of spam"?


sollten wir nicht mal bald ne "League of SSD Freaks" gründen?


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hier auf meinem Desk sehe ich sie gerade XD Und nein, von meinen 1682  Beiträgen waren nicht alle nur reiner Bulls**** (wie jetzt gerade) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> 40, 50 °C können sie normal locker ab, warum fragst du?
> 
> EDIT 1: ist doch wurst ^^ die Threads schenken sich nicht viel was den SSD support angeht
> 
> EDIT 2: @DJ Viper ... um genau zu sein...bist du noch platz 18 in der "HAll of Spam" XD Also rannhalten


 

Meine Samsung 830 ist 21 Grad warm.
Aber meinen anderen beiden HDD sind nur 2 Grad wärmer, Ich hätte nur gedacht das mehr Unterschied wäre. Hab mir ein bisschen sorgen gemacht.


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wie geil ist das denn 

hab ja nur 49 posts hier...hätte gedacht, daß es mehr sind. 
aber ich treib mich ja überall rum, kannst ja meine statistik angucken 

will nicht unnötig spamen, krieg sonst wieder nen ban oder so


----------



## roheed (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Meine Samsung 830 ist 21 Grad warm.
> Aber meinen anderen beiden HDD sind nur 2 Grad wärmer, Ich hätte nur  gedacht das mehr Unterschied wäre. Hab mir ein bisschen sorgen gemacht.



Naja, das ist dann im Prinzip die ganz normale Raumtemperatur ^^ Also solange du deine SSD nicht gerade auf die Grafikkarte oder CPU tust dürfte es kaum zu Problemen kommen 



> hab ja nur 49 posts hier...hätte gedacht, daß es mehr sind.
> aber ich treib mich ja überall rum, kannst ja meine statistik angucken


ja kam mir auch mehr vor^^ Aber wohl auch weil du sonst sehr aktiv in dieser ecke bist ^^ Und stimmt, du kommst echt viel rum XD Mir hat anfangs schon mein full-time-job hier gereicht XD Ich sags mal so...es gab zeiten, da waren 10 seiten pro tag "normal" in diesem Thread XD Kaum zu glauben aber es ist schon relativ ruhig hier geworden XD


----------



## thom_cat (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hey, hab es schon auf den 5. geschafft


----------



## djnoob (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nabend Leutz, melde mich mal zum Wort nach langer Abwesenheit.

Hatte knapp ein Jahr lang die Samsung 470 mit 128GB. Davon 3 stück und hatte inzwischen sehr gute Erfahrungen. Der letzte hat heute einen Käufer gefunden.
Die frage ist nun, welcher soll es als nächster sein. Geil war ich bisher auf die 830er von Samsung, also die nachfolger.

Wichtig für mich ist ein schnelles booten vom Windows 7 64x ultimate sowie das packen und entpacken innerhalb einer ssd. Ausserdem ist die zugriffszeit sehr wichtig, da ich öffters mit Bildern arbeite und diese mit meiner Samsung 470er in den Ordner beim aktualisieren mit verzögerungen dargestellt werden.

Was meint ihr?
Ein anderer Kandidat wäre da der Extrememory XLR8 Express oder einer Corsair Performance Pro. Sollen schneller als der Samsung 830 sein.


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> Nabend Leutz, melde mich mal zum Wort nach langer Abwesenheit.
> 
> Hatte knapp ein Jahr lang die Samsung 470 mit 128GB. Davon 3 stück und hatte inzwischen sehr gute Erfahrungen. Der letzte hat heute einen Käufer gefunden.
> Die frage ist nun, welcher soll es als nächster sein. Geil war ich bisher auf die 830er von Samsung, also die nachfolger.
> ...


 
siehe meine signatur, mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo gib doch mal wieder einen Screenshot von der Spamer Liste, wenn mein Platz drei wieder in Gefahr ist leg ich wieder los, hehehhe!

edit: oh hast ja schon einen gepostet hab ich übersehen, hheheh!


----------



## djnoob (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Danke, die Corsair: Da war ich gerade dabei,   die zu lesen. Trim unterstützung im raid ist noch nicht verfügbar right?


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo gib doch mal wieder einen Screenshot von der Spamer Liste, wenn mein Platz drei wieder in Gefahr ist leg ich wieder los, hehehhe!


 ist doch schon da, du meinst wohl platz 2 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-und-begriffserklaerung-720.html#post3833272



djnoob schrieb:


> Danke, die Corsair: Da war ich gerade dabei,   die zu lesen. Trim unterstützung im raid ist noch nicht verfügbar right?


neuer test:
PC-Experience Reviews : | Corsair Performance Pro vs Plextor M3 SSD

die CPP nutzt für raid eine andere technik für trim.
die ist optimiert für ein raid, also die perfekte ssd dafür


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed, glaub mir @Vaykir geht fremd der alte Gauner.......schaust du hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-series-overclocking-undervolting-thread.html

Der Schüler hat wohl vom Meister gelernt und traut sich seinen eigenen Sammelthread auf zu machen!!!!


----------



## djnoob (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mein Instinkt rät mir mehr zur Extrememory XLR8 Express!


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> Mein Instinkt rät mir mehr zur Extrememory XLR8 Express!


 ich steh halt nicht mehr auf nen Sandforce-Controller.
aber musst du wissen...hör lieber auf nen dj


----------



## djnoob (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mir gehts darum, das die werte dauerhaft auf einem niveu bleiben und nicht nach der zeit sinken.Benchmarks sind net so meine sache dj .


----------



## thom_cat (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> i
> neuer test:
> PC-Experience Reviews : | Corsair Performance Pro vs Plextor M3 SSD
> 
> ...



ist das nicht einfach eine optimierte garbage collection?




djnoob schrieb:


> Mein Instinkt rät mir mehr zur Extrememory XLR8 Express!



ja, die ist echt toll


----------



## djnoob (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich werde mi nun doch die 830er bestellen. war mit der 470er auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## mojoxy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Kleiner Ausblick: Schnellerer Indilinx Everest 2 bereits im Juni

Wird auch TLC-NAND unterstützen, mit welchem vielleicht wirklich die ersten richtig günstigen SSDs möglich sein werden (natürlich auf Kosten der Leistung, aber beides ist halt nicht ^^).

Edit: Externes Speedmonster gefällig? Vielleicht reißt Thunderbolt 2012 doch noch was (wenn Intel den Preis endlich mal bisschen senkt...): Thunderbolt-SSD von OCZ soll bis zu 750 MB/s erreichen


----------



## mojoxy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo gib doch mal wieder einen Screenshot von der Spamer Liste, wenn mein Platz drei wieder in Gefahr ist leg ich wieder los, hehehhe!
> 
> edit: oh hast ja schon einen gepostet hab ich übersehen, hheheh!


Na da wollen wir doch gleich mal helfen 
@roheed: Guck wenn man vom Teufel spricht... da isser ja schon der djnoob


----------



## dj*viper (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



djnoob schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum, das die werte dauerhaft auf einem niveu bleiben und nicht nach der zeit sinken.Benchmarks sind net so meine sache dj .


 und genau deswegen rate ich dir zum marvell controller. bei mir ändern sich die werte kaum. auch wenn ich 20 mal as-ssd drüber jage


----------



## thom_cat (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ob sinken oder nicht spielt doch auch keine rolle, es zählt was unterm strich rauskommt.

wenn es nach dem sinken immernoch so schnell oder schneller als bei der konkurrenz ist, who cares?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ärger mit m4?......in letzter Zeit bleibt mein System unregelmäßig und unvorhersehbar stehen.
Bild fest, nichts reagiert mehr (Tastatur + Maus) also ausschalten, neu starten und wenn ich
den FF wieder öffne sind alle Registerkarten, die ich vorher hatte, wieder da, selbst der
begonnene Text im Forumbeitrag...?...?.. Die SSD?


----------



## mojoxy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Würde mal LPM deaktivieren. Eigentlich hat die m4 damit keine Probleme, aber deine Fehlerbeschreibung klingt sehr danach.

Wenn du vielleicht deine Plattform und die verwendeten Treiber nennen könntest, kann das die Fehlersuche sicher vereinfachen.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

siehe Signatur, wollte ich schreiben....

LPM 

i7 2600k auf AsRockFatal1ty P67 Performance; PalitGTX570 DualFan mit ACXtreme Plus.
Cougar 700W NT; 8GB G.Skill 1600; 1xM4 64GB und 1x Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB;
1x HDD Samsung F3 mit 1 TB und alles mit Win7 HE 64bit


----------



## mojoxy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

LPM = Link Power Management. Ein Stromsparfeature für Datenträger. Kann bei vielen SSDs zu Hängern führen, da die Festplatten zu "spät geweckt" werden. Dass das immer noch nicht im Startpost genannt wurde...

Kann man entweder im BIOS abschalten (sollte bei deinem gehen), findest du unter Advanced AHCI Configuration (oder so ähnlich), oder in der Registry. Dazu muss man zu diesem Punkt navigieren:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\iaStor\Parameters\Port0\

und die Werte setzen:
"LPM"=dword:00000000
"LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
"DIPM"=dword:00000000

Das für jeden Port wiederholen an dem LPM deaktviert werden soll


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ok, danke werde ich morgen mal nachsehen und ändern.....und testen

gerade noch mal geschaut...existiert nicht, also deaktiviert?


----------



## mojoxy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nein, wenn die Werte nicht existieren, muss man sie selbst anlegen 

Würde aber erst mal in BIOS schauen, ist definitiv die sauberere Lösung!


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

danke, habe die saubere Lösung im UEFI gemacht. Nun werde ich mal abwarten.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Und auch Corsair lässt es sich nicht nehmen uns eine Caching-Lösung anzubieten. Nicht nur die Daten sind ähnlich auch der Name ist fast zum verwechseln 

SSD mit Cache-Software von Corsair


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> @roheed, glaub mir @Vaykir geht fremd der alte Gauner.......schaust du hier:


haha, aber viel hat er sich wohl nicht beim Meister abgeschaut ^^ noch ziemlich mager sein Thread 



> @roheed: Guck wenn man vom Teufel spricht... da isser ja schon der djnoob


Ja der zufall war einfach zu geil ^^



> Und auch Corsair lässt es sich nicht nehmen uns eine Caching-Lösung  anzubieten. Nicht nur die Daten sind ähnlich auch der Name ist fast zum  verwechseln


kann gerade auch nicht nachvollziehn warum die hersteller so nen Run auf caching Lösungen auslösen zZ für mich fast genauso uninteressant wie die m4 Lösung


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*




dj*Viper und ich haben zusammen mal wieder was schönes ausgetüftelt 
Über eine Rege Teilnahme würden wir uns sehr Freuen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...zufrieden-seid-ihr-mit-euren-schaetzchen.html


​


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> kann gerade auch nicht nachvollziehn warum die hersteller so nen Run auf caching Lösungen auslösen zZ für mich fast genauso uninteressant wie die m4 Lösung


Naja ich denke, da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Da gibt es Geld zu holen

oder

2) Die Hersteller glauben, dass es dort Geld zu holen gibt


----------



## mojoxy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen ist hier wohl wieder mal die Devise:

Bis zu 2,52 Mio. IOPS und 7,2 GB/s

Edit: Und auch Kingston schiebt wieder "billig" SSDs nach 

Kingstons neue


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo Expertenrat! Mir ist ein Angebot von einem Bekannten ´reingeflattert und zwar diese SSD:

Corsair Force Series 3  F90,  90GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F90GB3-BK) ab €109,60
mit  SandForce SF-2281 Controller

für 90€ bar auf die Kralle. (Neu, ungeöffnete Original-Verpackung, Rechnung v. Mindfactory; war ein Weihnachtsgeschenk - er hat bereits eine Crucial M4 128GB)  


Mein Board ist ein Gigabyte GA-P55 UD3, P55, SATA2, aktuelles BIOS; - dieses
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1156 - GA-P55-UD3 (rev. 1.0)

Da ich das Teil gerne nehmen würde, frage ich mal nach, ob Chipsatz u. Controller gut passen oder irgendwelche Probleme bekannt sind.
Danke im Voraus und - Greetz -


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hallo Expertenrat! Mir ist ein Angebot von einem Bekannten ´reingeflattert und zwar diese SSD:
> 
> Corsair Force Series 3  F90,  90GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F90GB3-BK) ab €109,60
> mit  SandForce SF-2281 Controller
> ...



du kannst die ssd natürlich am sata2 port betreiben.
dort ist die ssd fast genau so schnell, wie am sata3 port. 
der unterschied ist nur messbar, aber nicht spürbar.

90GB für 90€ ist doch ok


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok, - danke dir dj*viper für die schnelle Rückmeldung ! Daß die SSD an SATA2 messtechnisch minimal langsamer ist, juckt mich überhaupt nicht, da ich eh kein SATA3 auf
diesem MBoard habe und deutlich schneller als mein jetziges Sys-LW WD Velociraptor 150GB wird sie ja auf jeden Fall. 

Ich hatte halt noch irgendwie im Hinterkopf, das ich da mal irgendwas gelesen habe von Problemen von Sandforce Controllern mit Intel Chipsätzen; - aber kA mehr wie und was genau. 
Habe es aber nicht mehr "ergoogelt" und deshalb hier gepostet. Dann werde ich das Teil morgen mal holen.
Schönes WE - Greetz -


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die kombination mit der ssd und deinem board sollte einwandfrei laufen. 
es gibt ja immer wieder fw updates, die unter anderem solche fehler beheben.
da würde ich mir jetzt keine gedanken drüber machen.
achte darauf, daß ahci im bios aktiviert ist und alle anderen platten rausgestöpselt sind bei der win installation

hatte früher auch zuerst ne raptor, dann 2 raptoren im raid-0, dann 2 velociraptoren im raid-0.
doch das alles ist lächerlich im gegensatz zur ssd 
geschweige denn vom geräuschpegel und wärmeentwicklung der raptoren 


EDIT:
*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updateshttp://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Oh dann werde ich doch gleich mal flashen! Danke @dj*viper!

edit: Well Done! War wie von Crucial nicht anders erwartet, stressfrei und ohne Probleme! 
Neue Firmware 0309!

1.) FW runter laden und entpacken.
2.) Einen rechts klick auf die ISO machen und dann auf "öffnen mit" und weiter auf "Windows-Brenner für Datenträgerabbilder" und los gehts!
3.)PC runter fahren.
4.)Die m4 an Port 0-4 hängen, welcher ist egal, AHCI kann an bleiben.
5.)Von CD/DVD booten, paar Sekunden warten bis der Eingabe Prompt erscheint und dort dann "Yes" eintippen, nicht vergessen das "Y" ist auf der "Z" Taste!

So das wars schon also viel Spaß!


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ok, - danke dir dj*viper für die schnelle Rückmeldung ! Daß die SSD an SATA2 messtechnisch minimal langsamer ist, juckt mich überhaupt nicht, da ich eh kein SATA3 auf
> diesem MBoard habe und deutlich schneller als mein jetziges Sys-LW WD Velociraptor 150GB wird sie ja auf jeden Fall.


So siehts aus! Sata2 reicht im Alltag vollkommen und unterscheidet sich zu SAta 3 zZ noch eher beim benchen! Das die Raptoren gegen eine SSD einpacken können hat dir ja viper auch schon bestätigt 




> Ich hatte halt noch irgendwie im Hinterkopf, das ich da mal irgendwas  gelesen habe von Problemen von Sandforce Controllern mit Intel  Chipsätzen; - aber kA mehr wie und was genau.
> Habe es aber nicht mehr "ergoogelt" und deshalb hier gepostet. Dann werde ich das Teil morgen mal holen.
> Schönes WE - Greetz -


Die meisten sachen scheinen sie wohl mittlerweile in den griff bekommen zu haben. Ich denke für den Preis kann man sicher nicht viel falsch machen. Bin auch top zufrieden mít meiner Corsair


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo ihr Meister,
ich möchte endlich mal einen schnellen PC haben, deswegen kaufe ich mir heute eine SSD. Ausgeben möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht mehr als 100€. Speichermenge sollten mindestens 60gb sein. Betrieben wird das am PC in der Signatur, Chipsatz ist ein AMD 880G mit der SB850. SATA 3 Anschlüsse habe ich.

Ich habe jetzt bei meinen kurzen Abstechern ins SSD Forum immer wieder den Namen Crucial M4 gelesen. Ist das immernoch die beste Wahl? Die haben die Händler in der Stadt vorrätig. Oder gibt es mitlerweile bessere Alternativen? Ich möchte hauptsächlich eine SSD, die langlebig ist und problemlos funktioniert. Auf defekte, bugs etc nach kurzer Zeit habe ich keine Lust. Da verzichte ich lieber auf das letzte Quäntchen Geschwindigkeit und mehr Speicher zum gleichen Preis. Schnell genug sind sie sowieso alle...


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Lee schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Meister,
> ich möchte endlich mal einen schnellen PC haben, deswegen kaufe ich mir heute eine SSD. Ausgeben möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht mehr als 100€. Speichermenge sollten mindestens 60gb sein. Betrieben wird das am PC in der Signatur, Chipsatz ist ein AMD 880G mit der SB850. SATA 3 Anschlüsse habe ich.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt bei meinen kurzen Abstechern ins SSD Forum immer wieder den Namen Crucial M4 gelesen. Ist das immernoch die beste Wahl? Die haben die Händler in der Stadt vorrätig. Oder gibt es mitlerweile bessere Alternativen? Ich möchte hauptsächlich eine SSD, die langlebig ist und problemlos funktioniert. Auf defekte, bugs etc nach kurzer Zeit habe ich keine Lust. Da verzichte ich lieber auf das letzte Quäntchen Geschwindigkeit und mehr Speicher zum gleichen Preis. Schnell genug sind sie sowieso alle...



mein vorschlag wäre auch die m4. die ist einer der zuverlässigsten. den kannst du ohne bedenken nehmen. 
und seid heute gibts ne neue firmware, womit der letzte bekannte bug behoben wurde. einfach top


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ganz schön langweilig hier geworden seitdem du hier bist viper XD Hat man ja gar nichts mehr zu tun 

Im Prinzip kann ich nur nachplappern was Viper schon gesagt hat...Die m4 gehört zu einen der besten SSD auf dem Markt, vorne weg auch wegen ihrer Zuverlässigkeit! Schau dir mal den SSD umfrage thread an...Haben zwar noch nicht so viele abgestimmt aber die Tendenz ist schon eindeutig zu erkennen.


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> mein vorschlag wäre auch die m4. die ist einer der zuverlässigsten. den kannst du ohne bedenken nehmen.
> und seid heute gibts ne neue firmware, womit der letzte bekannte bug behoben wurde. einfach top


 Dann wird es wohl die werden. Von dem Bug hatte ich auch schon gehört, das war auch der einzige Grund warum ich nicht blind die M4 gekauft habe. Aber wenn der jetzt behoben ist, ist ja alles gut 
Ich hoffe nur das update wird nicht zu kompliziert. Ich hab noch düstere Erinnerungen an ein Bios Update meiner Sapphire Radeon HD4870 damals, welche,allerdings schlimmer, verbuggt war.


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so geht das mit dem Update....ich finde machbar 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oh dann werde ich doch gleich mal flashen! Danke @dj*viper!
> 
> edit: Well Done! War wie von Crucial nicht anders erwartet, stressfrei und ohne Probleme!
> Neue Firmware 0309!
> ...


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Na das ist ja angenehm, keine Disketten, kein Dos, und keine nicht funktionierenden Anleitungen wie beim Sapphire Flash 
Dann fahr ich gleich los, bin schon ganz gespannt auf meine ersten SSD Erfahrungen.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ganz schön langweilig hier geworden seitdem du hier bist viper XD Hat man ja gar nichts mehr zu tun
> 
> Im Prinzip kann ich nur nachplappern was Viper schon gesagt hat...Die m4 gehört zu einen der besten SSD auf dem Markt, vorne weg auch wegen ihrer Zuverlässigkeit! Schau dir mal den SSD umfrage thread an...Haben zwar noch nicht so viele abgestimmt aber die Tendenz ist schon eindeutig zu erkennen.


 i'm so sorry 




Lee schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl die werden. Von dem Bug hatte ich auch schon gehört, das war auch der einzige Grund warum ich nicht blind die M4 gekauft habe. Aber wenn der jetzt behoben ist, ist ja alles gut
> Ich hoffe nur das update wird nicht zu kompliziert. Ich hab noch düstere Erinnerungen an ein Bios Update meiner Sapphire Radeon HD4870 damals, welche,allerdings schlimmer, verbuggt war.


 
ist echt sau einfach.
der roheed hats dir ja schon gezeigt


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Dann fahr ich gleich los, bin schon ganz gespannt auf meine ersten SSD Erfahrungen.


Kannste auch sein ^^ Wird dir sicher so gehen wie uns...Saugeil und Kinnlade hängt auf der Tischkante  Und sich über jeden Neustart Freuen den man machen darf ähm ich meine natürlich muss ^^



> der roheed hats dir ja schon gezeigt


hab mich auch extra rangehalten um hier auch mal wieder was sinnvolles beizutragen ...vor dir versteht sich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach dj*viper, du solltest unbedingt dein Profil in ordnung bringen! Das kannst du einfach nicht machen, wenn du hier ernsthaft mitarbeiten willst!
Ich will das als konstruktive Kritik verstanden wissen!


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hö? was ist denn mit meinem profil?


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt ^^ vlt. meinte er deinen kleinen joke mit der Spiegelschrift XD Hab auch lange gebraucht bis ich es geblickt habe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo genau da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!
Das Profil ist ja für andere User gedacht, wenn du ein Lustiger Type bist kannst dazu deine Signatur verwenden um dich aus zu toben!


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nee die sig ist für sinnvolle dinge reserviert 

wenn ich zeit hab, änder ich mal mein profil


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed - auch Dir  "danke für die positive Rückmeldung"!  - Schönes WE - Greetz -


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Crucial Update kann bedenkenlos durchgeführt werden. Hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance (zumindest nicht bei mir)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Crucial Update kann bedenkenlos durchgeführt werden. Hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance (zumindest nicht bei mir)


 
Jo stimmt, hab auch keine Unterschied bemerkt!


----------



## Joker_68 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Crucial Update kann bedenkenlos durchgeführt werden. Hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance (zumindest nicht bei mir)


 
Bei mir ist ebenfalls kein Unterschied zu spüren. Wenn man alle Tipps aus der Anleitung beherzigt sollte das auch keine große Gefahr darstellen und keine Probleme machen !
Hab das erste mal so ein Update gemacht und ging echt easy


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Crucial Update kann bedenkenlos durchgeführt werden. Hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance (zumindest nicht bei mir)



Genau so ist es....man macht so ein Update Spaß....bei "Extremmory" darf die SSD nicht das BS enthalten. 
Da mußte ich erst auf der HDD das BS neu machen und dann die Firmware der SSD updaten

Aber nun der Vergleich 0309 mit 0009 Warum so schlecht??

3. Bild LINK Power Management im UEFI aktiviert.


----------



## odirusher (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hi,

werde mir auch nächsten Monat ne SSD zulegen. 120 GB. Will dat Ding nur für WIN 7 und Steam nutzen.
Denke  ne ADATA wird es werden oder ne Kingston. 
Wäre für den einen oder andren Tip dankbar. Preis ist für mich nicht wichtig.  
Habe ein Q6600, 4 GB Ram, WIN7 64 Bit, Mainboard Gigabyte DS3P - das Bios kann auch AHCI.
Nun würde ich auch gerne ne SATA 6GB Karte mit USB 3.0 reintackern...
Was meint ihr?  birngt das noch mal (beim booten zum Beispiel) nen richtigen Speedkick?

danke und greez
odirusher

ASO.... sehr geil der Post mit der Anleitung für SSD Einbau


----------



## PontifexM (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich werd mir wohl diese Samsung SSD 830 Series PC Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  zulegen .


----------



## mojoxy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



odirusher schrieb:


> Wäre für den einen oder andren Tip dankbar. Preis ist für mich nicht wichtig.


Preis ist nicht wichtig? Das höre ich gerne 
[Ironie]Dann ist sicher, dass hier das richtige Spielzeug für dich: OCZ RevoDrive 3 Max IOPS 120GB oder vielleicht das hier? OCZ Deneva 2 C SLC 120GB Hat sogar den guten "SLC" NAND [/Ironie]
Ne mal ernsthaft. Bringt eigentlich gar nichts übermäßig viel Geld dafür auszugeben. Mit den "Standardlösungen" von 150€-200€ bist du bestens bedient.




odirusher schrieb:


> Habe ein Q6600, 4 GB Ram, WIN7 64 Bit, Mainboard Gigabyte DS3P - das Bios kann auch AHCI.
> Nun würde ich auch gerne ne SATA 6GB Karte mit USB 3.0 reintackern...
> Was meint ihr?  birngt das noch mal (beim booten zum Beispiel) nen richtigen Speedkick?


Ne, das verlangsamt wenn überhaupt nur das Booten, da die Karte ja auch erst initialisiert werden muss. Schneller als am, im Chipsatz integrierten Controller, wird dein System nie booten können. Und da der 775er "nur" SATA 3Gb/s mitbringt, ist das bei dir auch der limitierende Faktor. Kannst dir also auch ruhig ein SSD der letzten Generation kaufen und dich über die gesparten Euros freuen. Oder du nimmst eines der aktuellen Generation mit SATA 6Gb/s (z.B. Crucial m4) und bist dadurch etwas "zukunftssicherer". Einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wirst du aber nicht spüren, da sich zwischen SATA 3Gb/s und SATA 6Gb/s nur die sequentiellen Datenraten (im Optimum) unterscheiden und davon profitiert weder Win7 noch Steam großartig.


----------



## odirusher (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wow,

ich weiß schon warum ich hier im Forum bin 

@mojoxy.... vielen Dank für den Tip / die Erklärung !!!  Ist zwar schade, dass Du recht haben wirst , aber klingt logisch. Warum verkaufen die dann so ne Karten? Naja, wahrschienlich gibt es A) Mainboards bei denen es was bringt, B) es gibt genug die darauf reinfallen.... (so wie ich auch) oder C) die wollen einfach Kohle abgreifen.

Wie dem auch sei. Nochmals danke für den Tip.


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die teuren ssd's, auch pcie-ssd's, sind für unternehmen und serverfarmen gedacht, die schimpfen sich dann Enterprise-SSD.
sie bieten unter anderem hohe zuverlässigkeit und natürlich auch hohe geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Diese PCIe SSDs sind besonders schnell wenn es um große Datenmengen geht, da kommen unsere nicht mit. Aber wann verschiebt man schon ständig Terabyte an Daten außer in Firmen Servern!


----------



## thom_cat (16. Januar 2012)

Die sind ja nur so schnell weil es sich ja immer um Raid Konfigurationen handelt.

Mit Sata- SSD im Raid wird es ja ähnlich schnell.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich muß noch einmal auf meine Frage #7249 zurück kommen,
warum nach dem Firmwarewechsel der Leistungseinbruch?


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



odirusher schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen die dann so ne Karten?


Meintest du damit die SATA 6Gb/s-Karten oder SSDs mit PCIe-Anschluss?
Ersteres kann schon Sinn machen, aber halt nicht um den Bootvorgang oder das System an sich zu beschleunigen. Die sequentiellen Transferraten steigen auch an externen Controllern ggü. dem internen, jedoch sind die für Windows relativ unwichtig (zumindest nicht wichtig genug, um die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen). Die deutlichen wichtigeren 4K-Werte sinken durch den PCI-Kanal nämlich und somit hast du nichts gewonnen.

Auf letzteres bezogen: Sind halt für Freaks gedacht  Ich kann mir im Heimbereich auch nur schwer vorstellen, diese Geräte sinnvoll!! einzusetzen. Aber es gibt ja (angeblich) auch Personen, die mit nem Sechskerner für 1000€ was anfangen können. Ich brauch es nicht und ich denke du sicher auch nicht 




Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich muß noch einmal auf meine Frage #7249 zurück kommen,
> warum nach dem Firmwarewechsel der Leistungseinbruch?


Sorry dich hab ich übersehen 
Sind die beiden Benchwerte direkt vor und nach dem Flashen entstanden? Oder ist der Screen mit der FW0009 evtl. schon etwas älter?


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der 0009er ist schon2 Monate her, aber trotzdem ein großer Unterschied, finde ich...


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hast du unter gleichen Bedingungen getestet? Du hättest einen Bench direkt vor und einen direkt nach dem Flash machen müssen, um die überhaupt nur annähernd miteinander vergleichen zu können. So habe ich es zumindest gemacht und da waren grad mal ~10P Unterschied zwischen den Beches. Also nichts. An deiner Stelle hat der niedrigere Score rein gar nichts mit dem FW-Update zu tun. Hättest du davor gebencht, wäre der Score ziemlich sicher der gleiche gewesen.

Würde an deiner Stelle nicht so viel auf die Punkte geben. Ich hatte auch mal nen 800er Score erreicht und als ich vorgestern noch mal nachgebencht habe bin ich kaum über die 400 gekommen. Bei mir ist das ganz normal, da mein SSD ziemlich voll ist und Windows schon lange nicht mehr optimiert wurde. Viel wichtiger ist doch wie sich das System anfühlt. Ich glaube nicht, dass es plötzlich 50% langsamer geworden ist, oder?

Falls du trotzdem nicht damit leben kannst hilft nur: Backup erstellen ==> Secure Erase ==> Backup einspielen
Wär mir den Aufwand aber nicht wert, wenn Secure Erase, dann auch gleich neues Windows installieren


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ASO.... sehr geil der Post mit der Anleitung für SSD Einbau



Da du damit vermutlich mich meinst sag ich an dieser Stelle noch vielen vielen Dank fürs Positive Feedback  Hab grad mal meine eigene Startseite überflogen ... junge junge stecken da Arbeitstunden drin  Deine restlichen Fragen haben dir ja schon meine äußerst kompetenten "Mitarbeiter" beantwortet


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

danke @mojoxy, gebremst fühlt es sich nicht an. Ich habe mich auch schon geärgert, 
dass ich den Bench vorher nicht gemacht habe. Vielleicht ist ja schon vorher
was faul gewesen, da nach diesen paar Betriebsstunden (450) die 
Gesundheit um 1% zurück ging....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So mir ist heute meine Crucial m4 64GB komplett abgeschmiert alle Daten samt win7 waren weg. Musste mein gesammtes System neu aufsetzen. Bis jetzt scheints wieder zu laufen aber mal abwarten!


----------



## dj*viper (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So mir ist heute meine Crucial m4 64GB komplett abgeschmiert alle Daten samt win7 waren weg. Musste mein gesammtes System neu aufsetzen. Bis jetzt scheints wieder zu laufen aber mal abwarten!


 und warum?
hast du irgendwas bestimmtes gemacht?
welche fw hast du drauf gehabt?


----------



## mojoxy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So mir ist heute meine Crucial m4 64GB komplett abgeschmiert alle Daten samt win7 waren weg. Musste mein gesammtes System neu aufsetzen. Bis jetzt scheints wieder zu laufen aber mal abwarten!


Ich mach mal einen auf Nelson: HAHA! 

Gibt es dafür auch nen Grund? Ich meine wenn bei mir ein Laufwerk ausfällt, dann ist RMA angesagt. Aber das es futsch ist, ich dann aber Windows frisch machen kann, hatte ich noch nicht. Sicher, dass es am SSD lag und nicht ein Softwareproblem war?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich weiß net genau woran es lag, hab eine alte IDE Platte angeschlossen um ein paar sehr alte Daten (Musik) zu sichern! Nach dem neu Start als win7 die alte IDE Platte erkannt hatte ist der PC beim Bios Bootvorgang hängen geblieben! Dannach, hab ich ihn nicht mehr hoch bekommmen, erst nach dem ich alle SATA Laufwerke ab hatte gings wieder.

Jo und dann hat er die m4 zwar ohne Probleme im Bios wieder erkannt aber nichts mehr von ihr geladen. Auch eine Reperatur mit hilfe der win7 DVD hatte kein Erfolg. Wie gesagt musste alles frisch aufspielen aber das ging dann wieder ohne Probleme und scheint auch zu laufen bis jetzt!

FW war die ganz neue also die 0309!


----------



## dj*viper (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dannach, hab ich ihn nicht mehr hoch bekommmen, ...


 das problem hab ich zum glück nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> das problem hab ich zum glück nicht


 
Das fehlt ja noch die Viagra für den PC!


----------



## mojoxy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Tja wenn man Sorgen mit dem Rechner hat, ist schon klar, dass das andere beste Stück in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

es ist eine neue firmware für die samsung SSD 830 erschienen. mehr infos gibts hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...are-cxm03b1q-fuer-samsung-ssd-830-series.html


----------



## VoodooChile (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ho,
um den Benchmarkthread nicht vollzuspamen frage ich hier nochmal:
Hab seit kurzem ne Crucial M4 512 und 4K-64Thrd-Read ist ziemlich niedrig verglichen mit Benches anderer User.
Erst dachte ich es wäre die Größe (die meisten hier haben ja die 128er M4), aber laut dem Crucial Datenblatt und diesem Test: Crucial's m4 SSD Tested At 64, 128, 256, And 512 GB : Performance Across Capacities sollte das 512er Laufwerk, wenn überhaupt, schneller sein und nicht langsamer...
Woran kann das liegen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem würde ich gerne die S.M.A.R.T.Werte meiner SSDs auslesen allerdings funktioniert das mit keinem der üblichen Tools wie CrystalDiskInfo, HDTune oder Everest weil die Laufwerke aufgrund des Intel RST Treibers als SCSI geführt werden, siehe AS-SSD Screenshot.
Gibt es ne Möglichkeit SMART trozdem anzuzeigen (ohne dafür von nem Windows ohne RST zu starten)?


----------



## TractorZumi (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo!
Bin völlig neu und noch relativ planlos in der Materie.
Hab mir neues Notebook gekauft, und weil in dem Komplettpaket keine SSD enthalten war, hab ich mir zusätzlich eine Crucial M4 128 gekauft, diese eingebaut, und in Ermangelung einer Win7-CD den selbst erstellten Systemwiederherstullungs-USB-Stick drauf angewendet. Das hat soweit auch relativ gut geklappt. 
Würde mich jetzt sehr freuen wenn jemand für mich die Benchmark-Ergebnisse deuten und mir ggf noch einige Tipps geben könnte.

Michel


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> um den Benchmarkthread nicht vollzuspamen frage ich hier nochmal:


na schau an...man muss dich also nur lange genug ignorieren bis du den richtigen Thread zum "labern" findest...gut zu wissen 
Die Größeren m4 sind langsamer beim benchen als ihre 128gb geschwister. Das ist leider so und kann man nichts ändern. Dein bench sieht ansich soweit ganz normal aus. Ich denke die CPU ist noch im Sleep modus und deshalb fällt der Score so gering aus...schon mal Prime nebenbei laufen lassen gehabt?

*@Tractor*_Uli
Herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum
Hab gerade mal meine Glaskugel etwas gestreichelt und die meinte...Mit deiner SSD ist alles in Ordnung  Der score ist ja auch oberer Durchschnitt. Du hast eine recht große Start-Partition drauf (vermutlich durch dein Image) aber sollte keine Probleme verursachen. Allerdings wird immer ans herz gelegt, eine SSD von Null weg frisch aufzusetzten und nicht nur ein HDD image drüber zu bügeln


EDIT



> Würde mich jetzt sehr freuen wenn jemand für mich die Benchmark-Ergebnisse deuten und mir ggf noch einige Tipps geben könnte.


1. Windows neu aufsetzten
2. FW update durchführen (Crucial hat die tage ein wichtiges Update rausgebracht)


----------



## VoodooChile (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Die Größeren m4 sind langsamer beim benchen als ihre 128gb geschwister. Das ist leider so und kann man nichts ändern. Dein bench sieht ansich soweit ganz normal aus. Ich denke die CPU ist noch im Sleep modus und deshalb fällt der Score so gering aus...schon mal Prime nebenbei laufen lassen gehabt?


Ist das ein "Bug" wegen nicht richtig kompatibel zum X79 oder so?
Weil im Crucial Datenblatt steht für alle größen "Random 4k READ = 45,000 IOPS" und im TomsHardware Test sieht es eher so aus als ob die 512er schneller sein müsste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prime an/aus macht nur nen minimalen Unterschied.
Sehr seltsam das ist, hmmm...


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich bin ja wirklich ein täglicher THG leser aber was die da fürn mist in dem test verzapfen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...Vermutlich sind das eine art ATTO benchverfahren. Keine SSD der welt schaft 166 mb/s  im 4k read@1 Thread?! 

ich such dir mal AS SSD werte raus und verlinke sie sobald ich sie gefunden habe


EDIT:::::

Hier hast paar vergleiche...wie gesagt, passt alles bei dir! Die 256 & 512 GB Versionen sind anders angebunden als ihre kleinen 128 GB geschwister und das macht sich halt (leider) beim benchen bemerkbar. Wenn auch nur dort!!!! 

http://forum.crucial.com/t5/media/v1/gallerypage/user-id/21066/image-id/4222i6FD10F6926BA1234
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...troller-sata-6-gbs-leistung-satt.html?start=5
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/crucial-m4-512gb-sata-3-ssd-review-as-ssd-benchmark/

hoffe das reicht dir fürs erste


----------



## mojoxy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



VoodooChile schrieb:


> Ho,
> um den Benchmarkthread nicht vollzuspamen frage ich hier nochmal:






VoodooChile schrieb:


> Hab seit kurzem ne Crucial M4 512 und 4K-64Thrd-Read ist ziemlich niedrig verglichen mit Benches anderer User.[...]Woran kann das liegen?


Die haben übertaktet und getweaket was die Hardware hergab, du wahrscheinlich nicht!?



VoodooChile schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich gerne die S.M.A.R.T.Werte meiner SSDs auslesen allerdings funktioniert das mit keinem der üblichen Tools wie CrystalDiskInfo, HDTune oder Everest weil die Laufwerke aufgrund des Intel RST Treibers als SCSI geführt werden, siehe AS-SSD Screenshot.
> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit SMART trozdem anzuzeigen (ohne dafür von nem Windows ohne RST zu starten)?


Bei mir funktioniert SMART super, auch mit Intel RST. Welchen Wert vermisst du denn, oder wird bei dir gar keiner angezeigt? Kannst du vielleicht mal nen Screenshot hochladen?



TractorZumi schrieb:


> [...] und in Ermangelung einer Win7-CD den selbst erstellten Systemwiederherstullungs-USB-Stick drauf angewendet. Das hat soweit auch relativ gut geklappt.
> Würde mich jetzt sehr freuen wenn jemand für mich die Benchmark-Ergebnisse deuten und mir ggf noch einige Tipps geben könnte.


Wie schon von roheed genannt: Werte sind gut bis sehr gut für ein Stock-System. Frisches Windows ist generell ratsam, geht aber notfalls auch so.



roheed schrieb:


> Die Größeren m4 sind langsamer beim benchen als ihre 128gb geschwister. Das ist leider so und kann man nichts ändern.


Na das gilt aber nur für die 256GB Variante. Die 512GB sollte tatsächlich wieder schneller sein, da sie von mehr Lanes gegenüber den kleinen Geschwistern profitiert.



VoodooChile schrieb:


> Ist das ein "Bug" wegen nicht richtig kompatibel zum X79 oder so?


Was für einen Bug meinst du denn? Das mit dem Speed oder immer noch die SMART-Werte?


----------



## VoodooChile (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> ich bin ja wirklich ein täglicher THG leser aber was die da fürn mist in dem test verzapfen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...Vermutlich sind das eine art ATTO benchverfahren. Keine SSD der welt schaft 166 mb/s  im 4k read@1 Thread?!
> 
> ich such dir mal AS SSD werte raus und verlinke sie sobald ich sie gefunden habe
> 
> ...


Gut danke, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
In der Praxis werden auf diesem Laufwerk eh mehr die sequentiellen Werte von Bedeutung sein aber Leistung wegen falscher Konfiguration zu verschenken wäre natürlich doof gewesen 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Die haben übertaktet und getweaket was die Hardware hergab, du wahrscheinlich nicht!?


Übertaktet hab ich nur den Prozessor übern' Turbomulti + Prime auf 2 Kernen und halt zusätzlich Windows Einstellungen/Dienste auf SSD optimiert. Macht aber alles nur wenige % aus.
Naja, jetzt wo ich weiß das die Werte für ne 512er Disk normal sind kann ich eh aufhören zu bechen 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert SMART super, auch mit Intel RST. Welchen Wert  vermisst du denn, oder wird bei dir gar keiner angezeigt? Kannst du  vielleicht mal nen Screenshot hochladen?


Ne, ich seh keinen einzigen SMART-Wert. In den SSD Diagnoseprogrammen sind die entsprechenden Felder einfach leer/grau hinterlegt. Im Gerätemanager werden beide SSDs als SCSI-Laufwerke gelistet. Sieht man auch im AS-SSD Screen, da steht "D: ATA M4-CT512M4SSD2 _SCSI Disk Device_".
Die aktuell installierte Intel RST (kein RSTe) Version hab ich von der beim Board beiligenden CD, sollte also die richtige sein.
Welche RST Version benutzt du denn?


----------



## mojoxy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hm das mit dem SCSI ist wirklich komisch. Vielleicht eine Eigenart des X79 Chipsatz? RST Version: 10.1.0.1008, aber ich glaube kaum das es daran liegt.


----------



## Crymes (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Leute, hab zum ersten Mal nen SSD-Problem: Hab ne OCZ Agility 3 120GB in mein Netbook (Acer Aspire One 522, AMD C60) eingebaut und es läuft auch scheinbar einwandfrei.....   Firmware ist laut Toolbox 2.15.

Das problem ist, dass völlig willkürlich das Netbook für ca. 1 Minute unbedienbar wird (einfriert, sobald auf die Festplatte zugegriffen werden sollte, z.B. beim Startmenüöffnen oder beim Hochfahren) und dabei die Festplattenleuchte dauerhaft leuchtet (es wird immer zugegriffen). Nach der Minute geht es norml weiter, bis irgendwann der nächste freez kommt.
Wisst ihr, was man da machen kann?

Wird vielleicht die Firmware falsch angezeigt und es ist in wirklichkeit noch eine frühere auf dem Laufwerk?


----------



## mojoxy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Klingt sehr stark nach einem LPM-Problem. Einfach deaktivieren und die Hänger sollten nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## Crymes (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was ist LPM?


----------



## mojoxy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



mojoxy schrieb:


> LPM = Link Power Management. Ein Stromsparfeature für Datenträger. Kann bei vielen SSDs zu Hängern führen, da die Festplatten zu "spät geweckt" werden. Dass das immer noch nicht im Startpost genannt wurde...
> 
> Kann man entweder im BIOS abschalten (sollte bei deinem gehen), findest du unter Advanced AHCI Configuration (oder so ähnlich), oder in der Registry. Dazu muss man zu diesem Punkt navigieren:
> 
> ...


----------



## TractorZumi (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und die nette Begrüßung.
Da werd ich doch mal sehen ob ichs schaff aus dem System nochmal ne funktionierende Installations-DVD zu ziehen. Aber da ich momentan total begeistert bin von der Performance hat das auch noch Zeit bis zum Semesterende.

Michel


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


 
hat roheed das vorne im ersten beitrag noch net drinne?


PS: hab mir ne 64gb m4 fürn benchtable geholt


----------



## mojoxy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> hat roheed das vorne im ersten beitrag noch net drinne?


Ne auch wenn ich es ihm ungefähr schon vierundneuzigdrachzigtrillionendreihunderfünfundachtzigtausendvierhundertfünfunffünzig (Wert ist geschätzt) mal gesagt hab 



Vaykir schrieb:


> PS: hab mir ne 64gb m4 fürn benchtable geholt


Nice, hab auch need


----------



## Crymes (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich machs mal damit:   AHCI Link Power Management - Enable HIPM and DIPM - Windows 7 Forums , weil bei mir gibt es diesen Schlüssel nicht und die Netbook biose sind extrem eingeschränkt. Werde berichten obs ging


----------



## mojoxy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das der Schlüssel nicht existent ist, ist ganz normal. Einfach selbst anlegen 
Das Tool tut es sicher auch, ich mag solche Sachen nur einfach nicht, weil man nie so recht weiß, wo die noch überall eingreifen.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey,

ist es möglich, die Crucial m4 von der Firmware 0309 auf die Version 0009 zurück zu flashen? Ich quäle ja gerne meine SSD durch den AS SSD Benchmark, aber mit der neuen Firmware komme ich nicht mehr ganz an die alten Punktzahlen.   

Wenn ich die 0009 flashen möchte, kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass die installierte Firmware bereits aktueller ist oder so ähnlich.

Im Prinzip ist es mir egal, aber wenn jemand eine Lösung weiß, her damit.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@softy: 

jetzt sollten wir die scores löschen und von vorn anfangen


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du bist so gemein.   Nene, den 1. Platz behalte ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

so hab mich nun entschieden, eine andere SSD zu besorgen und zwar die hier:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=21080%20%20&catid=48&Itemid=141

mach dich auf was gefasst softy


----------



## Crymes (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Das mit dem nicht vorhandenen Eintrag hättet ihr mir ruhig sagen können, jrtzt hab ich aber so ein schönes Einstellmenü bei den Energieeinstellungen, wo ich zwischen 3 Optiionen wählen kann. Dort habe ich dieses lpm ausgeschaltet und alles funzt (bis jetzt) ohne ein freeze!


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hatte am 15.12.11 eine anfrage im corsair forum gemacht, wann und ob es eine firmware für die
Corsair Performance Pro geben wird. habe jetzt endlich mal eine antwort vom corsair support erhalten:



> Hi,
> 
> die Werte sehen sehr gut aus. Firmware für das gute Stück wird es  erstmal so nicht geben da alles sauber läuft und die Firmware gut  abgestimmt ist (Leistung/Kompatibilität) da die SSD auch für Apple eine  Freigabe erhält wird es auch keine Leistungsspezifischen Änderungen  geben (außer minimale Firmware Anpassungen) die mit der Zeit kommen.
> 
> Greets,



mist...hab gedacht, die machen es wie bei der m4 mit der 0009^^
wird wohl nix. naja egal

die plextor m3-pro wird alle schlagen


----------



## mojoxy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Crymes schrieb:


> Das mit dem nicht vorhandenen Eintrag hättet ihr mir ruhig sagen können


Muss man euch denn alles vorkauen


----------



## Cpt. Commander (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nabend zusammen,

ich habe Probleme mit meiner SSD. Seit genau einem Monat besitze ich nun eine Corsair Performance Pro 128GB und werde immer häufiger von Freezes geplagt.

System:

i5-2500k
Asus P8P67
Asus HD6970
8GB DDR3
beQuiet E8 580W
Win7 64bit

Ich habe keinerlei Ansatz wo nun das Problem liegt. Das Gehäuse ist gut belüftet, Temperaturen sind in Ordnung. LPM habe ich heute per Registry-Eintrag abgeschaltet, eben trotzdem wieder ein Freeze gehabt. Das MB ist aus der ersten Generation, die damals wegen der fehlerhaften Chipsätzen in den Schlagzeilen war. Wobei dies doch eher zu Leistungseinbußen führen sollte. Laut Benchmark ist dort alles in Ordnung.

Weitere Infos:

- Beim Kopieren meiner Daten von HDD 2 (ist rausgeflogen) auf HDD 1 (nun D Freezes gehabt.
- Firefox offen, Freezes gehabt.
- Auf der SSD (C liegt BF3. Dort hatte ich in 50 Stunden Spielzeit noch keinen einzigen Absturz.
- Auf der HDD (D liegt Civ 4 und Tropico 4. Beides schon abgestürzt.
- Wenn der PC einfriert fällt die Beleuchtung meiner Maus (DeathAdder) komplett aus.

Weiss jmd Rat? Oder habe ich einfach eine defekte SSD?

Gruß


----------



## mojoxy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Cpt. Commander schrieb:


> Weiss jmd Rat? Oder habe ich einfach eine defekte SSD?


Könnte sein (weiß man ja nie so recht - außer es geht gar nichts mehr), glaube ich aber nicht.

Zum LPM. Bist du dir sicher, dass du den richtigen Port deaktiviert hast? Ich würde, wenn LPM schon deaktiviert werden soll, dass gleich mal für alle Ports machen, um Fehler bei der Zuordnung auszuschließen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So heute müsste meine erste SSD ankommen ExtreMemory XLR8 Express 120GB.
Da dürfte mein SATA2 Port ins schwitzen kommen.


----------



## merkijan (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich will nun auch endlich den Schritt zur SSD wagen. Mir kommt es v.a. auf die Zuverlässigkeit der Hardware an, höchste Geschwindigkeit muss gar nicht unbedingt sein 

Folgende Modelle habe ich jetzt nach Lektüre von Reviews/Foren/Händlerseiten in meiner engeren Auswahl:


*Variante 1:*

1x   Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 120 GB   (CSSD-F120GBGT-BK) -> für Windows 7 + Programme

1x Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 180 GB (CSSD-F180GBGT-BK) -> für Spiele
*
Variante 2:*

1x    Samsung 830series 2,5" 128 GB -> für Windows 7 + Programme

1x Samsung 830series 2,5" 256 GB -> für Spiele


Die Intel 320er Serie hab ich mir auch noch notiert...

Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge für mich oder ist meine Auswahl schon gar nicht so falsch?

Zusätzlich werde ich dann noch 2 normale HDDs am System hängen haben - eine für Datensicherung, eine für Medien.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn du Zuverlässigkeit willst, nimm die M4. Das ist kein Witz. Das Teil hat sich wirklich bewährt. Ist ja schon paar Monate auf dem Markt und bisher sind keine größeren Probleme aufgetreten. Klar ein Montagsmodell kann man immer erwischen, aber das ist ja überall so.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So meine SSD ist da ... werde die gleich einbauen.
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich die gleich reseten soll, weill ich gelesen habe das es von Vorteil sein kann.
Was könnte denn der Vorteil sein?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Bei SF Controllern wurde das oft empfohlen da sie danach oft schneller waren aber auch nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn sie komplett neu ist, sehe ich da keinen Grund.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

So habe Windows neu installiert und es gab keine Probleme ... ach doch ich habe nur 111GB unter Windows statt 120GB, ist das Normal?


----------



## dj*viper (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

das ist normal.

schalte noch hibernate aus und setz die auslagerungsdatei auf 500MB


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Was ist denn hibernate?


----------



## dj*viper (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Was ist denn hibernate?


 Windows 7 Tipps - Ruhezustand (Hibernate) deaktivieren


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah danke guter Tipp ...... und jetzt noch ein Bench


----------



## dj*viper (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

da geht noch was 
installier mal die neuesten intel RST treiber.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> So habe Windows neu installiert und es gab keine Probleme ... ach doch ich habe nur 111GB unter Windows statt 120GB, ist das Normal?


Das ist ganz normal und liegt nicht am Hibernate, sondern einfach an der Umrechnung die alle Hersteller verwenden. Diese geben nämlich GB (also Gigabyte) an, Windows rechnet (wie jedes OS) natürlich in Binär (also 2^X). Somit wird unter Windows keine Gigabyte, sondern Gibibyte (GiB) angezeigt.

Die Umrechnung ist ganz einfach: 120GB * 1000^3 / 1024^3 = 111,758708953857421875 ~ 111,76 GiB

Da GB nach mehr aussehen und somit werbewirksamer sind, verwendet das jeder Hersteller. Als Kunde kann man sich da oft bisschen verarscht vorkommen, da der Umrechnungs-"Fehler" immer größer wird, je größer die Platte ist (bei TB wird es richtig heftig).


----------



## dj*viper (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich hab nicht gesagt, daß das was mit hibernate zu tun hat. 
das war nur ein tipp, um etwas kostbaren ssd platz zu sparen.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ah okay, hat sich aber so angehört, da das die einzige "Erklärung" war, die ich in deinem Post gefunden habe


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Mit dem neuen Treiber habe ich jetzt 590 Punkte


----------



## merkijan (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wenn du Zuverlässigkeit willst, nimm die M4. Das ist kein Witz. Das Teil hat sich wirklich bewährt. Ist ja schon paar Monate auf dem Markt und bisher sind keine größeren Probleme aufgetreten. Klar ein Montagsmodell kann man immer erwischen, aber das ist ja überall so.


 
Liegen denn meine ausgewählten Modelle weit dahinter?

Aber gut, dann schau ich mir die mal an


----------



## Totalwarrior (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wird eine SSD spürbar langsamer, wenn man mehr als die Hälfte des Speicherplatzes belegt hat?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bin jetzt kein SSD Experte eher ein Neuling und antworte auf deine Frage mit "nein".
So wie ich das im HowTo gelesen habe wird es erst langsamer, wenn alle Zellen belegt sind und die SSD dann beim schreiben erst die Zelle löschen muss. Dies betrifft aber lediglich die Schreibrate einer SSD. Kleiner Tipp, auf der ersten Seite steht alles, was man wissen muss.

An dieser Stelle wollte mich nochmal für die ausfürlichen Erklärungen und Anleitung bedanken. Das hat mir alles sehr geholfen.


----------



## dj*viper (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Treiber habe ich jetzt 590 Punkte


du hast es doch am sata2 port oder?
mehr wird wohl auch nicht gehen.
lohnt jetzt aber nicht auf ein anderes board zu wechseln.
der unterschied ist nur messbar, kaum spürbar.



Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Wird eine SSD spürbar langsamer, wenn man  mehr als die Hälfte des Speicherplatzes belegt hat?


bei alten ssd war es der fall. oder wenn kein trim aktiv war.
es kann viele gründe haben.
kommt auf das system, ssd, und treiber drauf an...


----------



## Totalwarrior (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

128 GB - BF3 - win7 - bc2 - noch zwei Spiele =  ca. 50 GB

das wird ja noch hinhaun oder?


----------



## dj*viper (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Totalwarrior schrieb:


> 128 GB - BF3 - win7 - bc2 - noch zwei Spiele =  ca. 50 GB
> 
> das wird ja noch hinhaun oder?


 man sagt, 10% reserve reicht.
wenn alles andere ok ist, dann düfte man kein verlust spüren.

und wie gesagt, es kommt drauf an:
welche ssd?
wie alt die ssd?
aktuelle fw auf ssd?
trim aktiv?
betriebsstunden ohne secure erase?


----------



## Totalwarrior (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

TRIM wird von win7 selber aktiviert falls vorhanden, oder?


----------



## thom_cat (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

win7 und passender treiber für den controller vorausgesetzt, dann ist trim automatisch aktiv.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



merkijan schrieb:


> Liegen denn meine ausgewählten Modelle weit dahinter?
> 
> Aber gut, dann schau ich mir die mal an


Die beiden gibt es noch nicht so lange, da liegen noch nicht so viele "Langzeit"-Erfahrungswerte vor. Aber ein paar Monate sind sie ja auch schon im Einsatz, ohne das größere Probleme aufgetreten sind. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein großer Freund der Sandforce 2xxx-Controller, da ich selbst schlechte Erfahrung mit dem gemacht habe. Sollte zwar mittlerweile gepatcht sein, aber sowas bleibt einfach negativ im Gedächtnis


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@Hulkhardy und Alle 

Ach du ******* !!!!! Hab grad Origin und BF3 von meinem RAID auf die SSD gelegt und mir ist grad die Kinnlade runter gefallen!!! Das Teil Läd ja wirklich um gefühlte 300% schneller als zuvor. Also so nen Kraßen Push hab ich bei GAmes noch nicht erlebt durch die SSD! Danke Hulk für den Tip


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

RAID mit welchen SSD's?


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

der hat doch hdd raid, kein ssd raid 

guck mal in seine sig


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö er meinte er hat BF3 von seinem RAID mit HDD auf seine SSD glegt, was ich ja auch gemacht habe! Der Unterschied ist schon echt krass kann ich absolut bestätigen!


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wie nö? doch!


----------



## guna7 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö! :p


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ja ich hab einen HDD Raid  und weil ich, trotz jahrelangem exzentrischen Disco besuchens und (wie es sich für einen Golf fahrer gehört) auch mit ner BUM BUM Anlage rumgefahren bin, immer noch fliegen husten höre musste diese absolut silent sein. Hab mir dann 2st WD Scorpio zugelegt @ 500gb. Sind also diese Laptop teile im 2,5" Design mit 5,4krpm. Unhörbar, dafür aber auch ein bisschen träge. 

Und BF3 braucht schon von Haus aus eeeeeewwwiiig zum Laden...so um die 60s. Und weil der Server Browser auch noch ins Internet verlagert wurde dauert es nur noch um so länger weil er das game jedes mal dafür verlässt. Wie auch immer, BF3 auf die SSD gelegt, alle registry Pfade umgelegt. Origin nochmal deinstalliert und auf die SSD installiert und siehe da...einfach Traumhaft. 15s und schon ist mal online


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> wie nö? doch!


 
Nö hatte dein Post nicht gelesen hätte die Seite wohl aktualisieren sollen!


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö hatte dein Post nicht gelesen hätte die Seite wohl aktualisieren sollen!


 dann ist ja gut


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

OT #1

Habt ihr schon mal Probiert, den Ordner "Porno" ohne den Buchstaben "o" anzulegen?  Windows mag nur das original mit O...zu geil  XD


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal Probiert, den Ordner "Porno" ohne den Buchstaben "o" anzulegen?  Windows mag nur das original mit O...zu geil  XD



Damit kannst Du Deine Pr0ns leichter verstecken : TrueCrypt - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

ich kenne und nutze TC ...aber nicht für sowas  (ich weiß das sagen se doch alle xD)


----------



## Cpt. Commander (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Könnte sein (weiß man ja nie so recht - außer es geht gar nichts mehr), glaube ich aber nicht.
> 
> Zum LPM. Bist du dir sicher, dass du den richtigen Port deaktiviert hast? Ich würde, wenn LPM schon deaktiviert werden soll, dass gleich mal für alle Ports machen, um Fehler bei der Zuordnung auszuschließen.


 
Hat leider auch keine Besserung gebracht.


----------



## Heretic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hey, 
hätte ne kleines Prob.

Nachdem ich nun meinen neuen Pc komplett zusammengebastelt habe , hatte ich jetzt zeit mein System mal komplett neu aufzusetzte. (Wegen Treiber des Alten Board , veraltete Graka Treiber usw...)
Nachdem ich jetzt aber mal AS SSD Bench laufen gelassen habe . Bin ich nichmal auf 700 Punkte gekommen. (erst dachte ich mir ok zufall , aber es wird immer weniger !)
Dann habe ich gecheckt ob alle Treiber usw aktuell sind und aktiv. Soweit so gut alle weist auch darauf hin das es geht. Nur eine Stelle irritiert mich.

Beim AS SSD bench steht ja normal oben Links 2 Dinge in Grün mit OK dahinter. Jetzt steht aber beim oberen "msahci" kein OK mehr. 
Was kann ich tun ? Win neu aufsezten? ACHI Treiber neu laden ? 
Hab ihr passende Links dazu.

mfg Heretic


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Öhm könntest du mal einen Screenshot hoch laden dann kann man besser sehen was bei dir net stimmt, also vom AS SSD Benchmark.


----------



## Heretic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der screen , wo msahci kein ok hat.

Die Werte beim Bench sind ansich ok halt nur recht niedrig. Bis das prob behoben ist würde ich aber gerne jeden bench vermeiden.

mfg Heretic


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nö nö, ist alles in Butter bei dir, MSAHCI ist an und aktiv! Zu den WErten kann ich nix sagen da ja keine da stehen!


----------



## Heretic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sicher , das der Treiber aktiv ist ? 
Das die Werte niedrig sind kann ja auch reiner zufall sein. Ich erreiche ja nicht immer wie in der SSD Statistik über 800 Punkte,
vorher hatte ich ja noch den Marvel Treiber mit drauf . Vilt war der schneller 

Wichtig ist mir halt nur das alle Treiber richtig laufen. Bei den Werten kann ich auf die paar Punkte verzichten.

mfg Heretic


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Der Marvell ist sicher nicht schneller 

Hast du auch ein Secure Erase gemacht? Wenn nicht, ist klar, dass die Punkte nicht mehr so hoch sind. Ist zwar nicht so schlimm wie bei Sandforce, aber einen Unterschied, zwischen genutztem SSD und frisch erasetem (uff was für ein Wort), gibt es trotzdem. War bei mir in der Größenordnung ~100Punkte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Jo alles ok bei dir wirklich! Wenn die CPU im Energiesparmodus ist, kostet dich das ein paar Punkte! Kannst ja mal Prime95 im Hintergrund laufen lassen und dann noch mal Benchen oder du schaltest die Sparfunktionen mal im Bios ab!


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn die CPU im Energiesparmodus ist, kostet dich das ein paar Punkte!


Glaube das hat er schon beachtet. Mit der CPU im C-State schafft man keine 700P! Eher so 400-500P


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Sagt mal zockt von euch keiner BF3 außer ich und @roheed?? Weil alleine dafür lohnt es sich ne SSD zu kaufen!


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nope bin zu schlecht dafür 

Ne ich komm echt kaum noch zum Zocken. Vielleicht mal wieder Final Fantasy, jetzt da alle Spiele so günstig im PSN zu haben sind, aber das war's dann auch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ach zu schlecht ist relativ, am Anfang hab ich auch auf die Fresse bekommen und hab mich über jeden einzelnen Abschuss gefreut, jetzt nach über 10.000 Kills ist es mir Banane geworden!
Ich sehs doch an @roheed der hat das Game erst seit zwei tagen und hat schon skill Werte wie ein Profi, da hab ich viel länger am Anfang für gebraucht und er ist ja auch keine 20 Jahre mehr, heheheh!


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bin eher so der Typ, der die Spiele alle kauft, weil sie sich so interessant anhören (und gute Kritiken bekommen) und dann liegen die hier vier Monate erstmal originalverpackt herum. Dann komm ich endlich mal dazu in eins reinzuspielen, es fesselt mich nicht und landet in der Sammlung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Du hörst dich so alte an??? Ich bin 43 Jahre und ein zocker wie ein 16 Jähriger, hehehe!


----------



## mojoxy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich bin irgendwas um die 22 glaub ich, hab aufgehört zu zählen 

Aber Studium und Arbeit spannt mich so ein, dass für die meisten Spielchen wenig Zeit bleibt. Vor allem den MP lass ich dann oft aus, denn da kannste ja Zeit ohne Ende reinstecken. D3 (wenn es denn bald mal erscheint - hoffentlich nicht in einer Klausurphase...) wird da schon schlimm genug werden -.-"


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Wenn ich BF3 auf die SSD packe kommen gleich alle games mit oder kann man das Splitten. 
Bei Steam geht das nicht da sind dann alle Games drauf. 

Machen SSD eigentlich Probleme, wenn der PC im Standby ist habe da mal was gelesen?


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ich habe auf der 2.SSD (120GB) die steam + origin Spiele. Aber nicht alle installiert, 
nur die momentan 4 oder 5 gängisten. BF2 BC, BF3; MW3, CoD BO.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Server, wo die ältere Generation spielt?
Von wegen langsamer und schlechter gucken?


----------



## roheed (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Ich sehs doch an @roheed der hat das Game erst seit zwei tagen und hat  schon skill Werte wie ein Profi, da hab ich viel länger am Anfang für  gebraucht und er ist ja auch keine 20 Jahre mehr, heheheh!



Hehe danke für die Blumen  Aber für das erste WE mit BF können sich die erfolge definitiv schon sehen lassen. Aber wie heißt es so schön? Einmal FPS, immer FPS ^^ Ist fast wie Fahrrad fahren, das verlernste nie  Battlefield 3 ist definitiv sau nice gemacht. Hätte ich nicht gedacht als alter COD suchti. 




> Wenn ich BF3 auf die SSD packe kommen gleich alle games mit oder kann man das Splitten.


Ja hast im Prinzip recht...Ich hab alle Pfade in der Registry umgepackt dann ging es locker. Zuerst BF Ohne Origin installieren und danach erst Origin drauf (falls das überhaupt noch geht)^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der 2.SSD (120GB) die steam Spiele. Aber nicht alle installiert,
> nur die momentan 4 oder 5 gängisten. BF2 BC, BF3; MW3, CoD BO.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich ein Server, wo die ältere Generation spielt?
> Von wegen langsamer und schlechter gucken?


 
Nimm die Französischen die können einfach net BF3 zocken war schon zu BF2 so, sind dankbare Opfer, hehehe!
Die deutschen Server sind die schwersten, da sind die besten Spieler drauf!
Ja ja, kriegspielen konnten wie leider schon immer!


----------



## roheed (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Gibt es eigentlich ein Server, wo die ältere Generation spielt?


Ja gibt einen^^ wie nennt sich der nochmal?! Oldman Gaming oder so XD War da auch schon drauf...aber vergiss es "opfer" suchste auch da vergeblich 



> Ja ja, kriegspielen konnten wie leider schon immer!


Den hab ich erst im zweiten anlauf kapiert XD


----------



## paco.g (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Nabend zusammen,

hab folgendes Problem: Letzte Woche meine erste SSD Platte gekauft, von Adata die S511 60gb. Im Bios alles ordnungsgemäß auf AHCI umgestellt, Windows 7 frisch draufgemacht, alle Treiber aktualisiert...das übliche halt. Unter dem Gerätemanager bekomme ich jedoch keinen Hinweis darüber das der AHCI Treiber läuft. Hab TRIM schon nachträglich aktiviert alle möglichen Einstellungen vorgenommen, damit die Platte optimal läuft und den Benchmark von AS laufen lassen, welcher mir auch die nahezu richtigen Werte lt. Testberichten anzeigt. Aber warum finde ich keinen Hinweis über den AHCI Treiber? Bin ziemlich ratlos 

Hab gerade gesehen das bei AS auch nur "amd_sata ok" angezeigt wird.

mfg paco


----------



## roheed (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Hab gerade gesehen das bei AS auch nur "amd_sata ok" angezeigt wird.


Was heißt da "nur" ?^^ das heißt soviel, wie du hast alles richtig gemacht. Das ist der AMD AHCI Treiber. Ob der Microsoft Treiber oder der von AMD besser ist scheiden sich die geister. WAs hast du für ein MB?


----------



## paco.g (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

 das ist jetzt peinlich^^ habe gedacht da muss AHCI stehen, dann bin ich ja glücklich 

Hab das asrock 970 extreme4


----------



## mojoxy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Naja der eine fährt mit MS besser, der andere mit AMD. Nimmt sich aber quasi nix. Es sei denn du hast ein Intel Board - da gibt es tatsächlich einen messbaren Unterschied (merken wirst aber auch da nichts viel  )


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mit dem Board würde ich beim AMD Treiber bleiben...



> das ist jetzt peinlich^^


Ach,muss dir nicht peinlich sein ^^ Ham schon ganz andere sachen hier erlebt xD ...ich sag nur Jahrelang seine HDD am falschen controller hängen haben und nichts von mitkriegen


----------



## mojoxy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Solange es nur die HDD und nicht das SSD ist, geht's ja noch


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nach der HDD kam die SSD ... Na? will derjenige sich kurz outen ?


----------



## mojoxy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Meinst du mich? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich mal ne Zeit lang mein SSD am SATA 3Gb/s-Port angeschlossen hatte. Hat aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied gemacht (deswegen hab ich es auch nicht sofort bemerkt), da es auch ein "interner" Port war.

Aber am falschen Controller habe ich noch kein Laufwerk unbeabsichtigt betrieben


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nene bist nicht du gemeint ^^ es war VAykir....hat damals glaub nen extra thread aufgemacht weil er nicht auf die Leistung kam bis wir/ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben das er seine ssd am falschen controller betreibt XD zumindest hab ich das noch so ungefähr im Langzeitgedächtnis abgelegt  ist ja schon über nen jahr her. Vaykir ist darauf hin ja auch bei mir und hulk in diesem thread hängengeblieben ^^ finds echt schade das er durch sein studium nur noch wenig zeit fürs forum findet aber schule geht natürlich vor!


----------



## mojoxy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Studium != Schule


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Studium != Schule


Hey dazu mal ein kleiner OT-Einwand von mir:
Wer richtig studiert kann das nichtmal ansatzweise mit Schule vergleichen! 
Davon abgesehen sollte man nciht alle Studiengänge in eine Schublade schieben! 8-)

Hab ich was aufregendes in den letzten Monaten auf dem SSD-Markt verpasst?


----------



## mojoxy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hab ich was aufregendes in den letzten Monaten auf dem SSD-Markt verpasst?


Ne glaube nicht  Warten alle gespannt auf die nächste Generation ^^


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja zur Zeit findet nicht viel spannendes auf dem Markt statt ^^ Alle warten schon sehnsüchtig auf die next generation SSD


----------



## PontifexM (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und wann ist diese zu erwarten,gibst es diesbezüglich irgend welche daten ?


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

nicht das ich wüsste aber man kann von einem Produktzyklus von ca. einem Jahr rechnen...Und die m4 ist ja auch schon nen gutes stück auf dem Markt... also könnte es wohl bald was frisches geben. Außerdem ist die Samsung der m4 auch ganz schön dicht auf die pelle gerückt


----------



## Liistefano (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Welche SSD mit etwa 60GB könnt ihr empfehlen ??


----------



## Heretic (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Crucial M4 , Samsung 830 SSD [ab 128 GB wäre auch noch die Corsair Performance Pro interessant]. Mit denen machste keinen Fehler und haben sehr gute Werte. 

Hier der Vergleich : Produktvergleich Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2), Samsung SSD 830 Series 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC064D) | Geizhals Deutschland

mfg Heretic


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Habe mal gelesen, dass es Probleme gibt bezüglich einer SSD und dem Ruhemodus.
Habe selber den automatischen Standby Modus aktiviert und konnte keine Probleme feststellen.


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> Welche SSD mit etwa 60GB könnt ihr empfehlen ??


Jop mit der m4 bekommst du im Prinzip das rundum sorglos Paket! 



> Habe mal gelesen, dass es Probleme gibt bezüglich einer SSD und dem Ruhemodus.
> Habe selber den automatischen Standby Modus aktiviert und konnte keine Probleme feststellen.


naja, man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren aber die erste Generation Sandforce SSD hatte da doch ihre lieben schwierigkeiten mit diesem Thema. Auch meine Corsair hat da ein wenig rumgezickt und auch die zweite generation Sandforce hat lange zeiten faxen gemacht in diesem bezug. Viele SSD sind gar nicht mehr aus dem ruhemodus auferwacht und mussten per RMA zurück ^^


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

SSD-Problem? Bei BF3 blieb das Bild hängen, der Ton lief weiter.
Konnte nur über Taskmanager das Spiel beenden. Auf dem Desktop
waren alle Verknüpfungen zur SSD weg (leer) Nach einem Neustart 
stand die SSD Partition nicht mehr im Explorer, wohl aber im UEFI.
SATA Port wurde erkannt und nach einem 3. Neustart war alles
beim alten


----------



## mojoxy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Klingt eher nach verbugtem Windows, bzw. etwas hat sich "verschluckt". Wenn sich das nicht regelmäßig wiederholt, würde ich es unter "Seltsamer Sonderfall am Sonntag" einsortieren und ablegen.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ok, das war zum ersten mal der Fall.

Ich glaube ich werde demnächst noch ne größere SSd reinbasteln und
dann wird alles neu gemacht....


----------



## merkijan (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Die beiden gibt es noch nicht so lange, da liegen noch nicht so viele "Langzeit"-Erfahrungswerte vor. Aber ein paar Monate sind sie ja auch schon im Einsatz, ohne das größere Probleme aufgetreten sind. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein großer Freund der Sandforce 2xxx-Controller, da ich selbst schlechte Erfahrung mit dem gemacht habe. Sollte zwar mittlerweile gepatcht sein, aber sowas bleibt einfach negativ im Gedächtnis



So. Hab mich heute endlich mal entschieden.

Ich habe mir jetzt zweimal die Samsung 830 mit 256 GB bestellt. Eine für OS und Programme, eine für Spiele. Die beiden "normalen" Platten werde ich dann für Datensicherung und Medien nutzen. 

Sobald die neuen Platten in Betrieb sind, werde ich hier mal posten, ob/wie sich deren Leistung auf dem frisch installierten System dann bemerkbar macht.


(_und nachdem ich schlecht solche Dinge bestellen kann, ohne dass gleich ein Rattenschwanz hinten dran hängt, musste ich gleich das EPM750AWT Platimax von Enermax mitbestellen... ist ja irgendwie doof, wenn nur neue Festplatten ankommen..._  )


----------



## OctoCore (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Von Intel gibt es bald >frische SSD's< mit dem beliebten Sandforce-Controller. 
Und Test hier auf PCGH.
Oder muss man jetzt LSI-Controller sagen?
Auf jeden Fall ist Sandforce damit ordentlich geadelt worden.
Vielleicht sollte man mal langsam damit aufhören die Controller für die alten Probleme zu bashen. 

Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist - die Dinger sind jetzt kaufbar.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die langzeittests werden es zeigen.
vorher ist alles nur spekulation.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

*@mojoxy* gerade ist die SSD gestorben. Alle Daten weg. Meldung "Gerät muss vorher formatiert werden"
Wird auch im UEFI jetzt nicht mehr gefunden.

Habe schon "extrememory" kontaktiert....wird ausgetauscht in ein XLR8 Extreme.


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

und wieder ein Sandforce Ausfall  Auch wenn dann jetzt Bald nen Intel Sticker drauf ist...mehr vertrauen bekommen die von mir nicht ^^


----------



## OctoCore (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



dj*viper schrieb:


> die langzeittests werden es zeigen.
> vorher ist alles nur spekulation.


 
Mach ich ja schon. 
Weit über 5000 Stunden auf meiner Vertex 3. Außer einer Empfindlichkeit auf starke Magnetfelder keine Auffälligkeiten.
Ah doch - da war noch der interne Timer, der mit 1,5-facher Geschwindigkeit lief. Das wurde leider weggepatched.
Seitdem muss sie sich den Platz in roheeds Bestenliste ehrlich verdienen.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



roheed schrieb:


> und wieder ein Sandforce Ausfall  Auch wenn dann jetzt Bald nen Intel Sticker drauf ist...mehr vertrauen bekommen die von mir nicht ^^



....oder auch nicht. Ich liege am Boden. Ich hatte eben Probs mit der Installation. DVD startet ich drücke auf "installieren" und nichts passiert.
Habe die SSD nochmal probiert, wird erkannt, alle Daten da 

Ob das ASRock ne Macke hat? Oder doch Win7......zum verzweifeln


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ist lustig, was bei dir abgeht 

Am Ende ist es das Netzteil, wie bei mir vor ner halben Ewigkeit, wo ich bei allen Bauteilen den Fehler suchte und am Ende das NT ne Macke hatte


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hab grade ne Runde BF3 von der SSD ohne Probleme gespielt.

Ich glaube ich werde mal alles neu aufsetzen. Vielleicht doch irgend ein Treiber des Boards...

NT glaube ich nicht. Über HWMon sind die Spannungen stabil.


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

soweit ich das weiß sind die werte die dir HWmon anzeigt zum thema NT mehr oder weniger geraten  Mir ist die SF SSD auch mal so hängen geblieben...erst nachdem ich den rechner ganz Stromlos gemacht habe hat der rechner sie wieder erkannt. vlt hattes du lediglich das gleiche problem. beobachte das ganze einfach noch paar tage bevor du verfrüht alles neu aufspielst.


----------



## PAUI (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir auch ne SSD zulegen hab mich da schon eingelesen das die nicht wie ne normale hdd behandelt werden darf.
sondern Optimiert werden muss (trim u.s.w)

ich schwanke noch zwischen 

mushkin chronos 128GB
Crucial M4 64GB oder 128GB

was wäre nun besser? konnte aus Reviews herausleiten das die Chronos mehr iops packt.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



> ich möchte mir auch ne SSD zulegen hab mich da schon eingelesen das die nicht wie ne normale hdd behandelt werden darf.
> sondern Optimiert werden muss (trim u.s.w)


wenn du windows neu installierst, musst du fast nichts einstellen/optimieren. ausser hibernate zu deaktiveren und evtl die pagefile auf 500MB zu setzen. das spart viel kostbaren ssd platz 

die iops sind augenwischerei, das sieht nur auf dem papier gut aus.

empfehlung: ganz klar die crucial m4 oder die samsung 830.
mein favorit ist momentan die Corsair Performance Pro, kostet aber auch etwas mehr.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

@roheed, werde ich tun. Ich habe sie mal an SATA3 gehängt und werde abwarten.
Was mich auf anderen Ärger bringt ist, dass BF3 sich nicht auf die HDD installieren ließ,
die DVD drehte und nichts passierte.


----------



## shoon (8. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Habe ein kleines Problem mit dem AS SSD Benchmark, ich bekomme beim Schreiben nur läppische 55 MB/s. Beim CrystalDiskMark bekomme ich aber 180 MB/s. 
Weiß vielleicht jemand die Lösung zu dem Problem?

mfg shoon


----------



## thom_cat (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

welche ssd und wie sieht das system aus?


----------



## shoon (8. Februar 2012)

System: siehe Sysprofile, SSD ist eine Crucial 128GB M4.

mfg shoon


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

mach doch mal nen screenshot von as-ssd und poste das mal.

an welchem controller hängt die ssd?

hast du die neuesten intel rst treiber installiert?

ist ahci im bios aktiviert?


----------



## shoon (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Ja, Rst Treiber ist aktuell, AHCI ist auch aktiviert. Hier der Screenshot, das Ergebnis ist sehr seltsam und ausserdem kam noch ein Error.

mfg shoon


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

die werte stimmen ja vorne und hinten nicht 
da ist auf jeden fall was faul.

was sagt den ssdlife und crystal disk info dazu?


----------



## shoon (8. Februar 2012)

Also crystal disk info zeigt keine Fehler an, also bei Health Status steht 100%.
SSD Life schau ich nacher nochmal nach.

Jedoch habe ich wie oben schon gesagt auch mal Crystal Benchmark durchlaufen lassen und dort sind die Werte iO. 

mfg shoon


----------



## thom_cat (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wieder so ein auslesefehler wie er ab und an mal vorkommt.

wenn alle anderen sachen normale werte ausspucken und sich das teil gut anfühlt, as ssd mal aussen vor lassen.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

wenn die performance stimmt, dann liegt es an as-ssd. 
lad dir mal eine andere version von as-ssd runter und teste damit.
ansonsten denke ich, ist die ssd aber in ordnung.


----------



## shoon (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Okay, denke jetzt auch dass alles iO ist, habe noch ein Screenshot von SSD Life und CrystalDiskInfo angehängt.
Werde morgen mal noch eine andere Version testen

mfg shoon


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

jap, da ist alles in ordnung. also keine sorgen machen


----------



## shoon (9. Februar 2012)

Okay, dann bin ich beruhigt, danke für die Hilfe

mfg shoon


----------



## Kaestorfer (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hi Jungs, 

würde mir ganz gerne für meinen neuen Rechner eine SSD holen. Was haltet ihr von der 
*OCZ Agility 3 120GB 
*

Anregungen sind erwünscht. Finde sie vom preis er i.O.


----------



## roheed (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich persönlich halte leider nicht so viel von der Agility 3! Sie ist von der Leistung her ähnlich wenn nicht sogar langsamer als die erste Sandforce generation...Und mit dem Thema haltbarkeit ist es bei OCZ auch so ein thema...manchmal hat man das gefühl es ist ein 50/50 chance ob sie die ersten wochen übersteht ^^

Also lange rede kurzer Sinn, wir bzw. ich stehen geschlossen hinter der Crucial m4 bzw. Samsung 830 und würden diese bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Kaestorfer (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte leider nicht so viel von der Agility 3! Sie ist von der Leistung her ähnlich wenn nicht sogar langsamer als die erste Sandforce generation...Und mit dem Thema haltbarkeit ist es bei OCZ auch so ein thema...manchmal hat man das gefühl es ist ein 50/50 chance ob sie die ersten wochen übersteht ^^
> 
> Also lange rede kurzer Sinn, wir bzw. ich stehen geschlossen hinter der Crucial m4 bzw. Samsung 830 und würden diese bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen.


 
Gut, ich glaube dann werde ich sie wohl nehmen. Wo habt ihr sie günstig bekommen bzw. gekauft?


----------



## max62 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Tach allerseits!

Ich habe meinem Lenovo T60 eine neue 128GB Crucial m4 gegönnt. AHCI ist an, W7-32 SP1 wurde neu installiert.
Mir kommen die Werte im 4k zu gering vor, sehe ich das richtig 

Hab die FAQ schon mal gelesen und kann in meiner Installation keine Fehler finden..


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kaestorfer schrieb:


> Gut, ich glaube dann werde ich sie wohl nehmen. Wo habt ihr sie günstig bekommen bzw. gekauft?


 schau mal hier: crucial m4 bei idealo.de




max62 schrieb:


> Tach allerseits!
> 
> Ich habe meinem Lenovo T60 eine neue 128GB Crucial m4 gegönnt. AHCI ist an, W7-32 SP1 wurde neu installiert.
> Mir kommen die Werte im 4k zu gering vor, sehe ich das richtig
> ...


 das liegt am laptop. mehr wirst du nicht rausholen können mit dem verbauten controller. das ist technisch bedingt. mehr kannst du leider nicht machen. aber die performance sollte doch deutlich zu spüren sein, oder etwa nicht?

ist das ein intel oder amd system?
wenn intel, dann kannst ja noch die aktuellen intel RST teiber installieren.


----------



## max62 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok, Performane ist top. Bootzeit von 1:06 auf 0:24. IntelSystem. werde den RST mal installieren.
War eh nur einTest, die SSD kommt in den SpielePC


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ah ok, dann ist ja gut.
poste dann bitte nen as ssd screen mit dem RST teiber, thx


----------



## max62 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bitte, die Werte sind jetzt schlechter


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ach, ich sehe grad, dein sata port läuft im ide modus. garnix aussergewöhnliches 

im bios hast du ja ahci aktiviert.

hast du denn die intel chipsatztreiber installiert?

kannst du evtl nen screen vom bios machen, wo die einstellungen für sata drin stehen.


----------



## max62 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Chipsatztreiber von Lenovo installiert, keine Änderung.
Ide-Modus - ist das die Anzeige msahci - iaStor ?
Dann war es ja nur mit den W7 - Treibern noch ok, erst nach rst-Treiberinstallation ist die Anzeige anders.


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

installier mal die original chipsatz treiber: Intel Chipsatz-Treiber 9.3.0.1019 zum Download freigegeben [Download des Tages] - intel, chipsatz

evtl haut das mit dem laptop nicht richtig hin, da es ja schon etwas älter ist.
oder es sind auslesefehler.

am besten gleich in den pc stecken und da mal testen


----------



## max62 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok, dann mach ich das mal, bin gespannt, wie dann die Werte sind


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wie sieht denn dein pc aus?


----------



## max62 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gigabyte EP45 Extreme (P45), Q9550, 2x2GB OCZ 1066


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kaestorfer schrieb:


> Gut, ich glaube dann werde ich sie wohl nehmen. Wo habt ihr sie günstig bekommen bzw. gekauft?


Ich würde einfach mal hier schauen: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland (Habe mehr vertrauen in GH als in idealo bei Hardware  )



dj*viper schrieb:


> ach, ich sehe grad, dein sata port läuft im ide modus.


 Wo hast du das denn gesehen? Bitte lass mich nicht dumm sterben, ich seh' es nämlich nicht


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Gut, ich glaube dann werde ich sie wohl nehmen. Wo habt ihr sie günstig bekommen bzw. gekauft?


Einfach mal Googlen oder bei den üblichen verdächtigen nachschauen ... ( HOH, Mindfactory, Amazon, Geizhals usw usw...) Internet sei dank wirst du sicherlich irgendwo was günstiges finden.



> Wo hast du das denn gesehen? Bitte lass mich nicht dumm sterben, ich seh' es nämlich nicht


Ich glaub viper hat da noch halber geschlafen...schau mal auf die Uhrzeit ...war ja noch vor zwölfe ... für nen (halb)- stundenten ja noch mitten in der nacht


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hehe kann schon sein. Aber so geistig umnächtigt, dass man "iaStor - OK" mit "pciide - bad" verwechselt, kann man doch gar nicht sein, oder?

Ich glaube der hat noch was anderes gesehen. Vielleicht weiß er was, was wir noch nicht wissen


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

im geräte manager steht ja was von IDE controller kann sein das er sich dadurch blenden hat lassen^^ Aber wollen wir mal nicht so hart mit ihm ins Gericht gehen, sonst ist er ja ein sehr guter kompetenter mitspamer ähm Poster


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Der Controller heißt aber glaube ich immer so. Hat recht wenig mit der Einstellung zu tun. Ich will ja auch niemanden verurteilen hier, das liegt mir gar nicht. Nur bloßstellen 
Nein war nur Spaß, dachte er hat vielleicht noch was anderes gesehen ^^

@max62: Hast du beim Bechen die C-States deaktiviert oder deine CPU bisschen mit Primzahlen beschäftigt? Ansonsten ist klar, warum die 4k-Werte so niedrig sind


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

die CPU vom notebook war sicher im stromsparmodus und deshalb sind die werte so gering mit dem Intel RST. normal gehen die werte immer hoch mit dem RST


----------



## max62 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> @max62: Hast du beim Bechen die C-States deaktiviert oder deine CPU bisschen mit Primzahlen beschäftigt? Ansonsten ist klar, warum die 4k-Werte so niedrig sind


C-States 

Also mal Prime nebenbei laufen lassen, ja?


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

der c state finden sich auch im bios wieder... Ja lass mal prime auf einen thread laufen dann sollten die werte wieder hoch kommen.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

C-States sind die verschiedenen Stromsparmechanismen deiner CPU. Sprich heruntertakten und Spannung verringern, wenn keine Auslastung vorliegt. Da das bisschen Schreiben auf das SSD kaum noch eine CPU fordert, geht die schön schlafen. Jedoch reagiert der 4k-Wert (und der 4k-64-Wert noch mehr) recht empfindlich auf Taktänderungen. Deswegen einfach während dem Bench, das Heruntertakten verhindern - am einfachsten durch einen CPU-Bench ala Prime95


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja sry, hab mich echt vom gerätemanager blenden lassen 
und ja, es war noch viel zu früh 
ausserdem hab ich doch die aussage gelöscht gehabt 
ihr seid doch alle doof


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> ausserdem hab ich doch die aussage gelöscht gehabt



du weißt doch ... das Internet vergisst nix  Aber süß wie du deine aussage nochmal abgeändert hast in dem besagten Post


----------



## max62 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



max62 schrieb:


> Gigabyte EP45 Extreme (P45), Q9550, 2x2GB OCZ 1066


So jetzt alles auf den GamePC installiert. W7-64, SP1, Updates, Chipset.

Einmal mit Prime, einmal ohne. Aber können die Werte so stimmen???


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

für nen altes P45 board gehen die werte definitiv in Ordnung. Mehr punkte gibts nur mit der aktuellen Sandy Bridge plattform @ Sata 3


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jop kann ich nur bestätigen sieht super aus. Aber mal ehrlich die Benchmarks sind doch eh nur virtuelle Schw***vergleiche, wichtig ist doch das dein System nun fluppt. Und das tut es doch wohl oder?


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

was sagt ihr alten tratschweiber eigentlich zu meiner neuen Thread Überschrift?! Erfrischend, frech, provokant oder net ?


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo ist mir auf jeden Fall aufgefallen. Dacht mir nur:

"Hallo lieber Kinder, ich bin's wieder euer Erklärbär. Und auch heute bin ich wieder nicht alleine hier. Nein, bei mir ist mein lieber Freund der MOJO!"

"Hau ab du Arschloch!"


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das original ist nicht zu toppen 
Halt die Fresse - Das Internet - YouTube


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ach nach mehr als einem jahr Thread Dasein musste mal der erklärbar einfach mal sein


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich melde mich zurück zum Dienst


----------



## mojoxy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja wo waren Sie denn?

Haben wir mal Zwangsurlaub verordnet bekommen?


----------



## roheed (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja wenn die mitarbeiter etwas zu übermotiviert sind muss man sie ab und an auch mal zum urlaub machen zwingen  was hast du und Quanti angestellt?! gerne auch per PN/PW


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Quanti und ich hatten eine Woche frei wegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

achwas?! also werden die Profilnachrichten auch mitgelesen...das ist ja mal krass (ok auch wenn zum teil eh öffentlich) Dann weißt ja was auch mit den PN passiert  aber nice das du wieder hier bist


----------



## dj*viper (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...und ich hatte mich schon auf den 1. platz gefreut 

aber schön, daß ihr wieder da seid ihr ollen spammer


----------



## Jaffi (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Guten Abend!

Ich habe vor kurzem meinen neuen PC eingerichtet, mitsamt einer Samsung SSD 830 128GB. Nun habe ich mir eure genialen Threads durchgelesen und es bleiben keine Fragen offen, bis auf eine! Ich habe in Windows 7 das Icon zum Auswerfen von Datenträgern immer präsent und könnte die Festplatte und SSD auswerfen. Kann man das irgendwie verstecken/unterbinden?

Nebenbei nutze ich natürlich noch eine HDD als Datengrab. Diese besitzt 3 primäre Partitionen. Ist das so ok?

Ich habe zudem die SSD getestet und dies ist das Ergebnis (CPU ist ein 2500k @ Stock)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles im grünen Bereich?


Beste Grüße


----------



## mojoxy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*



Jaffi schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Ich habe vor kurzem meinen neuen PC eingerichtet, mitsamt einer Samsung SSD 830 128GB. Nun habe ich mir eure genialen Threads durchgelesen und es bleiben keine Fragen offen, bis auf eine! Ich habe in Windows 7 das Icon zum Auswerfen von Datenträgern immer präsent und könnte die Festplatte und SSD auswerfen. Kann man das irgendwie verstecken/unterbinden?


Ist bei mir nicht so. Könnte evtl. am Treiber liegen. Installiere mal den Intel RST nach (bringt auch noch mal paar Punkte im Bench ).



Jaffi schrieb:


> Nebenbei nutze ich natürlich noch eine HDD als Datengrab. Diese besitzt 3 primäre Partitionen. Ist das so ok?


Wüsste nicht was daran verwerflich seien sollte ^^



Jaffi schrieb:


> Ich habe zudem die SSD getestet und dies ist das Ergebnis (CPU ist ein 2500k @ Stock)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und unten ist bisschen was blaues  Ne kleiner Scherz sieht ziemlich normal aus. Wie schon angesprochen mal den Intel RST Treiber installieren und deine CPU bisschen Primzahlen berechnen lassen (falls du das nicht schon eh getan hast), während dem Benchen.


----------



## Jaffi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Intel RST? Ich nehme an, da kann ich einfach "Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver" von der CD meines Mainboards (asrock z68 extreme3 gen3) installieren?



> und deine CPU bisschen Primzahlen berechnen lassen (falls du das nicht schon eh getan hast), während dem Benchen.


Nein, das habe ich nicht gemacht  Wieso tut man das?


----------



## Abductee (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

intel rapid store von der cd dürfte uralt sein.
die sind ja schon alt wenn sie auf cd gepresst werden.

einfach bei google eingeben, der downloadlink auf der intel seite ist sicher unter den ersten drei suchergebnissen.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja aber der von der CD wird nicht gerade der neuste sein 
Nimm lieber diesen hier: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...nloadType=Drivers&OSFullname=
&ProductID=2101

Bisschen Primzahlen berechnen lassen kann den Score erhöhen, falls deine CPU während dem Bench in ein C-State (Stromsparmechanismus der CPU) wechselt (sehr wahrscheinlich!). Einfach mal Prime95 auf einem Thread ausführen. Sollte schon reichen um das Heruntertakten/Spannungverringern zu verhindern.


----------



## Jaffi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gut mache ich! Ich hatte schon Intel INF und ME Treiber von der CD installiert. Auf der Suche nach aktuellen Treibern hatte ich mir einen Knoten in den Fingern eingefangen - es gibt irgendwie zig Versionen an Intel Treibern (war lange nforce gewohnt) und da war es mit der CD gemütlicher


----------



## mojoxy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Intel INF ist aber der Chipsatztreiber (den kannste gleich mal mit aktualisieren, wenn du schon dabei bist ), der Intel RST ist nur für den SATA-Controller zuständig - und das macht er ziemlich gut ^^


----------



## Jaffi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Deine Tips haben nochmal einiges gebracht, schau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Prime auf einem Thread waren es 707 

Installiert habe ich nun: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20775&lang=eng (habe ich über den alten INF drübergebügelt, ist das OK?) und http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20624&lang=eng (wie von dir empfohlen). Nun fehlt noch der ME Treiber. Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass man den garnicht benötigt - kann ich ihn also weglassen und bei diesen beiden verbleiben?
Zudem habe ich nun ein neues Programm namens "Intel Rapid Storage Technologie" installiert. Gilt es da noch etwas einzustellen, oder kann ich alles so belassen? Das Icon für den Laufwerksauswurf ist übrigens nun auch verschwunden!

Grüße


----------



## mojoxy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na das sieht doch gut aus. Ich glaube für CPU-Stock ist das ein ziemlich guter Score den du da hast. Kannst dich ja gerne hier mal vergleichen und evtl. auch eintragen lassen, falls du das möchtest 

Die Treiber sehen soweit gut aus. Mit ME Treiber meinst du sicher die Intel Management Engine, oder? Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher für was die gut ist, aber die hängt doch irgendwie mit Intel AMT und vPro Technologie zusammen oder? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du überhaupt Verwendung dafür hast. Ich hab es am Desktop nicht installiert.



Jaffi schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich nun ein neues Programm namens "Intel Rapid Storage Technologie" installiert. Gilt es da noch etwas einzustellen, oder kann ich alles so belassen? Das Icon für den Laufwerksauswurf ist übrigens nun auch verschwunden!


Das ominöse Programm ist nichts weiteres als das GUI zum Intel RST (=Rapid Storage Technologie). Viel einstellen kann man da nicht - eher überprüfen. Man sieht dort halt auch sehr schnell welche FW drauf ist und mit welchem SATA-Standard das Laufwerk angesprochen werden kann. Das Programm ist übrigens auch kein Muss - kann man während der Intel RST Installation auch deselektieren.
@Laufwerksauswurf: So soll es sein


----------



## Jaffi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch gut aus. Ich glaube für CPU-Stock ist das ein ziemlich guter Score den du da hast. Kannst dich ja gerne hier mal vergleichen und evtl. auch eintragen lassen, falls du das möchtest



Erledigt! 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Mit ME Treiber meinst du  sicher die Intel Management Engine, oder? Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz  sicher für was die gut ist, aber die hängt doch irgendwie mit Intel AMT  und vPro Technologie zusammen oder? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du  überhaupt Verwendung dafür hast. Ich hab es am Desktop nicht  installiert.
> 
> Das ominöse Programm ist nichts weiteres als das GUI  zum Intel RST (=Rapid Storage Technologie). Viel einstellen kann man da  nicht - eher überprüfen. Man sieht dort halt auch sehr schnell welche  FW drauf ist und mit welchem SATA-Standard das Laufwerk angesprochen  werden kann. Das Programm ist übrigens auch kein Muss - kann man während  der Intel RST Installation auch deselektieren.



Genau das meine ich! Werde es dann auch nicht installieren. Während der Installation habe ich keinen Haken o.ä. gesehen, ist ja auch egal  Ich habe auch noch gelesen, dass man sich den RST Floppy Treiber laden und somit wirklich nur den reinen Treiber installieren kann (diesen entpacken und über den Gerätemanager installieren).


Grüße


----------



## mojoxy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab das GUI zum RST aber auch installiert, da ich es eigentlich ganz praktisch finde. Schadet sicher auch nicht, das bisschen Autostart und zudem haben wir ja nun ne SSD, da macht das eine Programm (das sowieso verzögert startet) den Braten auch nicht mehr fett


----------



## Jaffi (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ah, der verzögerte Start ist also normal, ich hatte mich schon gewundert


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ne das ist so gewollt und finde ich eigentlich auch gut. Kannst es ja manuell starten, falls du es schon vorher brauchst.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal wieder paar News, die sich so angesammelt haben (entschuldigt falls manches davon schon gepostet wurde, ich habe nicht jeden Post überprüft):

Test: Intel SSD 520 Series 240 GB

Hitachi erweitert Enterprise-SSD-Portfolio (Update)

SanDisk stellt zwei neue SSDs vor


Noch eine traurige Meldung von Micron. Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Muss mehr Nachrichten schauen und lesen... Hoffentlich macht der neue nicht alles falsch. Will ne ordentliche m5 haben 

Micron ernennt neuen CEO, Chairman und Präsidenten


Edit: Werd ich hier nun so langsam zum Alleinunterhalter? Was ist denn los, wo sind denn alle hin? Hab ich was verpasst?

Naja hab noch ne News gefunden: Via baut scheinbar an einem eigenem Controller: VIA Chooses Tensilica for Solid State Drive (SSD) Chip Design | Tensilica


----------



## biggiman (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi folx,

ich brauch eure Unterstützung.
Ich möchte meine Extremememory XLR8 Plus 120 gb nach über einem Jahr Nutzung, endlich mal zurücksetzen .
Erforderlich Software ist ja hier am Beginn des Threads zu finden. Bevor ich dann mein Backup wieder darauf kopiere wollte ich die aktuellere Firmware installieren.
Nun habe ich gelesen dass die von einem laufenden Windows geschehen soll, aber irgendwie beißt sich die Katze da in den Schwanz.
Heißt das nun, ich soll es extra auf einer anderen Platte Win installieren, nur um die SDD zu flashen oder kann man das auch im laufenden Betrieb machen ( wird ja nicht empfohlen).


Danke!


----------



## mojoxy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie in der Update-Anleitung beschrieben, geht das nur unter Windows. Solltest du also machen bevor du alles löscht, bzw. an einem anderen Rechner.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

_"Heißt das nun, ich soll es extra auf einer anderen Platte Win  installieren, nur um die SDD zu flashen oder kann man das auch im  laufenden Betrieb machen ( wird ja nicht empfohlen)."_
gemau so hat mir Extrememory das auch bestätigt.


so mußte/durfte ich das 2x machen, denn nach dem Wechsel war die SSD gestorben, absolut tot. Nicht gleich, 3 Wo später.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wer hat denn "nicht empfohlen" dass unter Windows zu machen? Abgesehen davon, dass es bei dem SSD eh keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, ist das auch nicht mehr "gefährlicher" als unter DOS. PC solltest du während dem Flashen natürlich nicht ausschalten... aber das ist unter DOS genau das gleiche.



Gohrbi schrieb:


> so mußte/durfte ich das 2x machen, denn nach dem Wechsel war die SSD gestorben, absolut tot. Nicht gleich, 3 Wo später.


So ganz hab ich es nicht verstanden, aber ich vermute, dass du meintest, dass dein SSD nach dem Flashen gestorben ist. Da es aber nicht während dem Prozess, oder kurz danach geschah, hat das damit wohl reichlich wenig zu tun. Klingt eher nach Montagsmodell / Normaler Ausfall.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> So ganz hab ich es nicht verstanden, aber ich vermute, dass du meintest, dass dein SSD nach dem Flashen gestorben ist. Da es aber nicht während dem Prozess, oder kurz danach geschah, hat das damit wohl reichlich wenig zu tun. Klingt eher nach Montagsmodell / Normaler Ausfall.



...ja das meinte ich. Der Firmwarewechsel lief super. Wie schon mal hier geschrieben, nach 500 h war sie platt.


----------



## biggiman (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ok, also das mit dem flashen hat geklappt....

nur leider findet secure erase die ssd nicht, auch nicht nach tauschen der sata-steckplätze.
habe im bios auf native ide gestellt, aber auf *legacy* stellen gibt mein bios nicht her  .

habe ein gigabyte 770-ud3 board

EDIT: ok, hat sich erledigt. ich habe meine ssd per parted magic zurückgesetzt


----------



## mojoxy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du hättest wahrscheinlich das SSD einmal ab und wieder anstecken müssen. Ist ein bekanntes Problem, bei jedem SSD verhält es sich aber ein bisschen anders


----------



## biggiman (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

habe ich gemacht  ab und wieder an.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich sag ja ist bei allen bisschen anders. Mal muss man ohne Laufwerk booten und dann erst anschließen, mal mit, gibt glaube ich so 15 verschiedene Möglichkeiten


----------



## Kaestorfer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe mir nun eine Crucial M4 128GB zugelegt. Will sie auf meinem nagelneuen System einsetzen. Sollte ja reichen, wenn sie nen Sata 3GB/s Slot bekommt, da ja eh nicht mehr geht oder? Aber nun zur wichtigeren Frage. Muss ich neue Treiber oder so installieren, ehe ich das Betriebssystem drauf packen kann? Er sollte ja auch ohne Betriebssystem von der CD booten können oder?


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja theoretisch kann die m4 schon SATA 6Gb/s. Wenn dein System das nicht hergiebt ist das aber auch nicht so wild. Die seq. Transferraten sinken zwar etwas, aber für ein Systemlaufwerk ist das nicht so wichtig. Die viel wichtigeren 4K-Werte sind eh noch weit von der SATA 3Gb/s Limitierung entfernt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du Windows7 installieren willst. Da brauchst du während der Installation keine Treiber einspielen, die bringt Win7 selbst mit. Zuvor solltest du nur sicher gehen, dass im BIOS AHCI aktiviert ist.
Nach der Installation kannst du, wenn du möchtest, noch die vom Mainboard-Hersteller empfohlenen SATA-Treiber installieren (lohnt eigentlich nur bei INTEL-Systemen).

Hast also grünes  Licht


----------



## Kaestorfer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sehr gut! Das hilft mir ja soweit schonmal. Wir auch ein Intel System werden.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Werden? Das heißt du hast den PC noch gar nicht? Wenn das ne Neuanschaffung wird, dann hat der doch eh SATA 6Gb\s!?


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab ja seit Dienstag eine ASUS U3S6 Controller Karte.


Einmal mit dem ASUS U3S6 Controller, und einmal über den SATA II Port.


*Board: *ASUS P5Q-E; *CPU:* Q9550 @ 3400; *RAM:*6144Mb


Macht euch selbst ein Bild vom Controller. Die CPU wurde während des Test´s nicht belastet.


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja Ergebnis überrascht mich überhaupt nicht. Warum hast du dir den Controller überhaupt gekauft? Was hast du damit vor?


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach das ist ja klasse. So haben wir wieder einen Grund mehr OCZ nicht zu mögen  Die machen es mir aber auch wirklich schwer in letzter Zeit, dabei war ich mit meiner V2 echt zufrieden.

Preissucher Geizhals.at wirft OCZ Manipulation bei SSD-Bewertungen vor


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja, hab zwar lange, richtig lange überlegt, aber ein Post war durchaus interessant:

Kaufberatung Sata 3 Controller gesucht - ComputerBase Forum


Hab den für 26€ privat gekauft, jaja ein bisschen zu teuer, aber was sind schon 4€, bis Montag ist der wieder weg, für 22€ wechselt er den Besitzer. 

Werd in aber vorerst einmal mit 46%iger Kompression testen, mal sehn.

Ich wusste zwar von der Initialisierungsdauer des Controllers für die SSD, aber dass das schonmal 4 Sekunden dauern kann, ist schon ein bisschen, nya ein OCZ Revo braucht da noch länger. Das blöde ist, das man den Performance-gewinn kaum spürt. Naja, inkl. des Versandes werd ich einen Verlust von 7€ erreichen, und das ist schon verkraftbar, zumal es auch einen weiteren Marktplatz Punkt geben wird. 

Weiters gab mir das von den latenzen zu denken, aber da wurde mir auch ein gutes argument entgegengebracht, und ich dachte halt, warum nicht mal ausprobieren...


----------



## roheed (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

jop OCZ sinkt und sinkt und sinkt immer weiter in meiner liste *lach*

hier auch nochmal nen bericht mit einem zitat von OCZ...so ein Schwachsinn. Wie kann man sich nur so dumm anstellen! War doch bestimmt auf zuruf der chefs gemacht worden

OCZ manipulierte Kundenbewertungen auf Geizhals.at - 24.02.2012 - ComputerBase


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja wie sagt man so schön:

"Negative Werbung ist auch Werbung!"  Man kann es aber auch übertreiben ^^


----------



## roheed (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das sind und bleiben die letzten dack*** in meinen augen ^^ Die bauen ja nur noch eine ******* nach der andern was die komunikation nach außen betrifft...siehe 2X nm Umstellung.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da kann ich euch beiden nur zustimmen.

Naja, frag mich bloß, ob ASUS auch die Kundenbewertungen bei Amazon gefälscht hat 


Mein Gedanke nach dem Einbau und dem AS SSD run war, na da hab ich mir mal was eingefangen, wenn ich noch keinen Fehlkauf machte, dann war das mein erster 

Hab beim Verkauf noch extra Gutscheine von G.... reingelegt, damits den Preis rauf puscht, negative Werbung ^^


----------



## mojoxy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach natürlich streut jeder Hersteller eigene Bewertungen. Die Frage ist nur wie stark ausgeprägt das ist und wie blöd man sich dabei anstellt. OCZ - bzw. ein Mitarbeiter dort - hat das etwas arg offensichtlich gemacht und ist damit nun mal ordentlich auf die Schnauze gefallen...


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich überlege gerade, wofür ich die Controllerkarte einsetzen könnte, in bezug auf USB 3.0. Mir fällt da nichts ein, all meine USB Kabeln würden limitieren, und die externe platte würde via LAN angeschlossen werden.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich dachte das wäre ein SATA-Controller gewesen!?


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

SATA III / USB 3.0 Controller

ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe 2.0 x4 | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## mojoxy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ah verstehe. Ja keine Ahnung was du damit nun machst. Vielleicht als Tortenheber verwenden? 

Hier mal wieder eine (eher unspannende) News: SandForce-SSDs mit erweiterter Kapazität von Adata (Update)


----------



## DC1984 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi zusammen, wollte von meiner Intel x-25  80GB mal auf ne 120er Sata III umsteigen. Meine Interesse gilt den folgenden Kandidaten:

Corsair Force GT
Corsair Performance PRO
Crucial M4
Samsung 830

Drei verschiedene Controller und unterschiedliche Preise, wobei die erstmal außer Acht gelassen werden sollen.
Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?!

mfg DC


----------



## roheed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

warum willst du wechseln?! einen nennenswerte geschwindigkeitsschub solltest du dir nicht erhoffen^^ 

Meine Favoriten wären:


Samsung 830 (weil genial schnell im schreiben)
Corsair PP (nen tick schneller als die m4)
Crucial m4  ( sehr zuverlässige, streßfreie und schnelle SSD)
Corsair Force GT (Nicht so mein fall, weil sich bei mir Sandforce mit der 2. Generation nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert hat)


----------



## mojoxy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Würde nach wie vor zur m4 greifen wenn das SSD primär als OS-Laufwerk gedacht ist. Bei anderen Einsatzzwecken sind Samsung und Corsair ggf. vorzuziehen.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gibt es zu der Aussage auch einen grund?


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Klar, aber die hatte eigentlich roheed schon genannt.

In erster Linie die Zuverlässigkeit. Diesen Punkt sollte man für ein OS-Laufwerk wirklich nicht unterschätzen. Denn im alltäglichen Gebrauch wirst du 20MB/s bei seq. Transferraten eh nicht spüren. Ob dein SSD aber reibungslos läuft oder nicht, das spürt man sehr schnell 
Zweiter Punkt ist der Preis. Mit ~133€ ist die m4 aktuell etwa 15% günstiger als die Corsair bzw. die Samsung. Da du beim Einsatz als OS-Laufwerk keinen Unterschied in der Leistung feststellen wirst (auch bei anderen Einsatzgebieten mag ich das schon sehr bezweifeln), sehe ich keinen Grund diese 15% extra auszugeben.


----------



## loltheripper (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi, ich muss mich gerade zwischen diesen 3 ssds entscheiden (alle ca. 120gb): 

OCZ Vertex 3, crucial m4, intel ssd 520

So viel kann ich selbst schon mal sagen crucial wird hier gehypt aber die 520 soll ja noch besser sein.

OCZ mag iwie keiner aufgrund schwacher 4k leistung.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich bin mit meiner OCZ Vertex 3 *Max IOPS* sehr zufrieden,
auch der Support im offiziellen Forum ist super !

Kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen !

Meine Werte bei den ersten Benches waren auch alle im grünen / sehr guten Bereich


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



loltheripper schrieb:


> Hi, ich muss mich gerade zwischen diesen 3 ssds entscheiden (alle ca. 120gb):


Du "musst"? Du ärmster 

Kann mich nur wiederholen, würde die m4 nehmen, wenn es als OS-Laufwerk gedacht ist. V3 würde ich aus zwei Gründen nicht kaufen:
1) Hat der SF-2XXX Controller bei mir verschissen. Ist schon nach einer Woche gestorben. Zugegeben, das war zum Beginn der Serie und mittlerweile gab es viele FW-Patches die so einiges gefixt haben, aber warum sollte ich mich darauf verlassen, wenn ich zuverlässigere Produkte für kleineres Geld bekomme?
2) OCZ ist zuletzt äußerst unangenehm in der Presse aufgefallen. Und das war ja nicht das erste mal. Werde dieses Unternehmen wahrscheinlich in Zukunft meiden. Aber das kann man auch durchaus als persönliches Ansehen werten. Ist auf jeden Fall keine objektive Beurteilung und hat mit den Produkten nur indirekt zu tun. Mir missfällt die Unternehmenspolitik in letzter Zeit sehr stark.

Intel's SSD waren bisher preislich total unattraktiv. Mit der 520 haben sie ja das erste mal einen SF-Controller verwendet, welcher das Produkt preislich vergleichbar macht. Nur leider ist es für mich nun einfach wieder der falsche Controller 

Nimm die m4 - ist ein gutes Teil. Und das ist kein Hype von mir, sondern einfach ein Erfahrungswert. Habe mittlerweile drei davon im persönlichen Einsatz und bisher keine Beschwerden, was ich von anderen SSDs leider nicht behaupten kann...


----------



## loltheripper (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Um OCZ mal einwenig zu schützen mein NT und mein RAM sind erste sahne beide von OCZ 

Also die m4 wird in mein gehäuse kommen ^^ hatte schon sone vorahnung das es darauf hinauslaufen wird


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie ich schon sagte das hat mit den Produkten des Herstellers in erster Linie nichts zu tun. Nur überlege ich mir zweimal wessen Produkt ich mir kaufen möchte, wenn die Leistung und Preis ähnlich sind 

Dass die V3 ausfiel kann man auch eigentlich nicht OCZ zuschreiben (außer, dass sie auf den "falschen" Controller gesetzt haben), denn eigentlich ist ja Sandforce Schuld daran gewesen.


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

du es hält dich ja keiner ab dir eine OCZ zu kaufen...insbesondere wenn dein NT und dein RAM schon aus der ecke kommen...Aus gleichem grund bin ich damals bei Corsair gelandet. Also grundsätzlich nichts schlimmes dran. Wir können hier nur aussprechen was so unsere erfahrung ist und da ist die m4 halt nunmal am zuverlässigsten das kann man sogar bedingt in diesem Thread nachschauen klickst du mich gefälligst?

Ansich müsste man mal den Spieß umdrehen...wieso sind den alle so geil auf ne OCZ ssd?! Bloß weil sie auf die Verpackung so möchtegern hohe werte drauf drucken? Oder weil die Vertex 2 einst ein wirklich gutes Produkt war?  Wie gesagt, mojo und ich können nicht nachvollziehn warum eine überteuerte SSD wie die von OCZ so oft geliebeugelt wird wenn andere hersteller günstigere, teils schnellere und vorallem zuverlässige Arbeitstiere am Markt haben


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Ansich müsste man mal den Spieß umdrehen...wieso sind den alle so geil auf ne OCZ ssd?!


LIKE!  Echt mal ein guter Einwand - da bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich denke die leben noch von ihrem einst guten ruf (den sie sich aber schon lange zugenüge selber kaputt gemacht haben) und weil sie einen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad haben durch ihre ehemals anderen Hardwarekomponenten.


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jap denke ich auch. Ist ähnlich wie mit Intel/Nvidia im Low-Mid-Preissegment.


----------



## loltheripper (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich find zz nur die Revodrive von OCZ interessant die mir aber *VIEL* zu teuer ist.


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

will nochmal kurz ausholen...natürlich ist die kleine umfrage nicht 100% repräsentativ aber ich will die zahlen nochmal aufschlüsseln! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...19-wie-zufrieden-seid-ihr-mit-euren-ssds.html

92 Leute haben sich eine Sandforce SSD gekauft (erste und zweite Generation) davon waren
9 Leute unzufrieden damit und weitere
9 Leute hatten sogar einen Totalausfall! 

Das wiederum heißt 10% die sich eine SF SSD kaufen sind unzufrieden und weitere 10% hatten sogar einen Totalausfall. 
Somit trifft es statistisch gesehen fast jeden vierten User, dass er entweder unzufrieden ist oder einen Ausfall hat!
Ich finde das schon eine beachtlich hohe Quote! 

Und wie siehts im Crucial Lager aus?!
69 Leute sich eine gekauft haben
1 Person die unzufrieden war
0 'Totalausfälle! 

Und jetzt kommst du/ihr nochmal und erklärt uns bitteschön warum wir die M4 so "hypen"


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Person die unzufrieden mit der m4 war, war wahrscheinlich ein OCZ Mitarbeiter, der hier einen Account erstellt hat


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Klassiker


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Person die unzufrieden mit der m4 war, war wahrscheinlich ein OCZ Mitarbeiter, der hier einen Account erstellt hat


 
Ich kann dich zwar aus bekannten Gründen nicht mehr leiden aber dennoch war dein Kommentar absolute Spitze, hehehhe!


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich kann dich zwar aus bekannten Gründen nicht mehr leiden



Ein Glück, dass Du nicht nachtragend bist


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Huh was hab ich denn wieder verpasst? Jungs vertragt euch


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

aber diskutiert das jetzt bitte nicht hier im thread aus XD


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja ist gut Herr Oberregulierungsregulator. Endlich tut sich hier im Thread mal wieder was und du machst direkt dicht 
Könnt mir ja ne PM schreiben, damit ich weiß auf wessen Seite ich ab sofort bin


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Ja ist gut Herr Oberregulierungsregulator.


Seit nur froh das ich kein Moderator Status habe   Und ja das war eine Drohung   Ich kenne die geschichte und finde sie ist nicht der rede wert auch wenn das die betroffenen sicherlich anders sehen. Kleiner Tip...schau dir die Pinnwände von Hulk und Softy an vlt macht es dann klick XD


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Klick! Aber Softy hat schon ordentlich viel Spam auf der Wand - meine Fresse!


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

....und über 600 "likes" klicks hehe^^ Ja softy ist ein sehr aktiver


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Person die unzufrieden mit der m4 war, war wahrscheinlich ein OCZ Mitarbeiter, der hier einen Account erstellt hat


Und sich wahrscheinlich geärgert hat, dass er mit einem Account nur einmal abstimmen kann. Hat wohl dann direkt die Lust verloren und ist zu anderen Foren übergelaufen


----------



## roheed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wo sollen den jetzt nur die armen OCZ mitarbeiter hin?! Bei Amazon sind sie rausgeflogen bei uns macht es ihnen wohl auch keinen spaß...


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab mir heute mal ne ocz agility 3 120gb geholt passen die werte so?

manche kommen mir noch etwas wenig vor. und denkt ihr man merkt den unterschied bei normalen betrieb zwischen der agility 3 und vertex 3 die in den benches ja doch schneller ist wie beim as ssd usw?


----------



## roheed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi, deine werte passen soweit! Leider kannst du aus ner Agility 3 beim benchen nicht mehr rausquetschen...kannst diese eher mit einer Vertex 2 vergleichen. Aber wir du schon gesagt hast...im alltag wirst du sicherlich keinen unterschied ausmachen können zwischen der A3 und V3


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Weiß net ob die heute kreditfähig bist aber das mit dem "Erlärbär" finde ich klingt so was von schei**e!


----------



## roheed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kreditfähig bin ich normal immer aber wenn du Kritik fähig meintest wäre ich mir heute wirklich nicht so sicher ^^ Keine ahnung ob es am 29. februar Liegt (den es ja bekanntlich nur alle vier jahre gibt) oder am warmen wetter aber im AS SSD thread wurde heute auch schon rumgemault ^^ Kommt heute schön alles fein säuberlich  auf meinen eigens dafür angelegten "LMDMAA" Stapel


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja ja, schei** Rechtschreibprogramm, heheh!


----------



## mojoxy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Damit wir hier mal wieder bisschen ins OnTopic kommen. Der MOJO hat ein neues Spielzeug: eine m4 64GB für seinen Webserver  - siehe Anhang. Die DB-Zugriffe fluppen nun richtig gut und auch die Landezeiten der HP im Allgemeinen sind nun kaum noch der Rede wert.

Dass er damit aber keinen Keks gewinnt, ist ihm auch bewusst  AHCI steht leider auf diesem Uralt-Mainboard nicht zur Verfügung. FW flashen hatte er noch keine Zeit, auf die Performance kann er eh getrost verzichten und die 5k-Stunden sind noch lange nicht erreicht ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja PCI IDE BAD!

Ich liebe meine m4 64GB als Systemplatte! Der AHCI Modus bringt eh nur viel für Benchmarks im Normalbetrieb merkst jetzt auch net so viel davon aber wem erzähle ich das?


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jap so ist es. Schon erstaunlich wie schnell manches uraltes System mit dem passenden Laufwerk wird. Hätte ich mir auch nicht so krass vorgestellt. Ist ja immerhin nur ein AMD 64 3200+ mit 1GB RAM!
Würde mir aber als Office-PC nun fast wieder ausreichen xD


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ohje...da werde so einige Top Platzierungen wackeln 

Erste Benchmarks der OCZ Vertex 4 - 06.03.2012 - ComputerBase


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ohja da hat OCZ ordentlich auf AS-SSD optimiert so wie es aussieht. Seq. Read/Write zu Gunsten von 4K-Werten geopfert


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja ist schon ein bischen auffällig  aber malen wir nicht gleich schon wieder den Teufel an die wand...vlt profitiert man auch davon. Gott sei dank geht dieses "seq." wettrüsten nicht stupide weiter! Hat man doch schon bei Intel und AMD gesehen dass das GHZ rennen zu nichts führt! Kein Mensch kann im privaten die Leistung von seq. 1GB/s + wirklich sinnvoll nutzen.


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach, den einzigen Sinn den ich darin sehe, ist dass die "langsamen" Modelle zwingend günstiger werden müssen. Das freut dann den MOJO, sollen doch die "Pros" ruhig ihre PCI-SSDs kaufen. Ich kauf dann lieber, die Leistung die ich wirklich brauche, zum fairen Preis - das nenn ich "pro"


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich glaub gar nicht das es in ihrem interesse ist das die teile noch günstiger werden  die wo sich für interessieren sind eh zum größten Teil bereit unsummen für eine ssd hinzulegen und das andere lager weiß a) eh nicht was eine SSD sein soll und b) schnurz piep egal wie langsam ihre "Facebook-Kiste" ist ^^


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Und genau zwischen A- und B-Hörnchen sitzt der MOJO und stattet nach und nach alle Rechner mit SSDs zu humanen Preisen aus. Vergleich doch mal die SSD-Preise von heute mit denen von vor 12 Monaten. Da hat sich schon was getan! Klar ist es nicht im Interesse der Hersteller, dass ihre Produkte günstiger werden, verhindern können sie es aber auch nicht vollkommen, da die Restbestände ja auch irgendwie weg müssen. Serien zum Listenpreis auslaufen lassen - das schafft nur Intel


----------



## thom_cat (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

vor allem die hohen 4k-64 werte bringen hier richtig punkte.
sieht schon ein klein wenig nach einer optimierung aus... 
gerade der teil ist für den privaten anwender ja relativ belanglos was die leistung angeht.

by the way:
heute war eine corsair performance pro im briefkasten


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> by the way:
> heute war eine corsair performance pro im briefkasten


Wo ist der neue Bench in meinem Briefkasten?


----------



## thom_cat (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

heute abend wahrscheinlich nicht mehr... aber morgen kommt das gute stück ins system


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gut gut.

@V4 noch mal: Ist euch die Uraltversion des AS-SSD aufgefallen. Böse Zungen könnten behaupten....


----------



## Jaffi (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob das so alles in Ordnung ist. Ich nutze eine SSD und eine normale HDD. Ist es ok, dass alle Partitionen primär sind?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

oO Ich dachte MBR kann nur mit vier (4) primären Partitionen umgehen!? Hab ich da was verpasst, oder wird die Partition "System-reserviert" dabei nicht mitgezählt? Oder wurde das MBR mittlerweile erweitert?

Also wenn es damit funktioniert, sehe ich kein Problem. Viel Sinn macht es aber auch nicht, es sei denn du willst von jeder Partition ein anderes OS booten. Sonst reichen auch einfach erweiterte Partitionen.


----------



## Jaffi (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich habe die HDD während der Windows Installation partitioniert und dann einfach das OS auf der SSD (diese auch partitioniert, allerdings nur in Systemreserviert + Rest, was ja auch automatisch gemacht wird) installiert. Rausgekommen ist dabei das 
Probleme sind mir noch nicht untergekommen!


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> @V4 noch mal: Ist euch die Uraltversion des AS-SSD aufgefallen. Böse Zungen könnten behaupten....


haha zu geil...stimmt ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen! weil der 4k -64 thread ist eigentlich nicht arg viel höher als bei der Samsung...nur halt im schreiben zieht sie der 830 davon



> Also ich habe die HDD während der Windows Installation partitioniert und  dann einfach das OS auf der SSD (diese auch partitioniert, allerdings  nur in Systemreserviert + Rest, was ja auch automatisch gemacht wird)  installiert. Rausgekommen ist dabei das
> Probleme sind mir noch nicht untergekommen!



Wundert mich jetzt auch ein wenig das alle HDD partitionen "Primär" sind aber bei der SSD passt alles. wenn du keine probleme hast würde ich da jetzt auch nichts mehr dran rummachen


----------



## spukisputnik (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo ist ja echt nett hier,

ich glaube ich lese mal ein bisschen mit............

Grüße


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

und wenns dir langweilig ist kannst dir mal die aufwendig gestaltete Startseite anschauen oder gleich alle 7500 Beiträge


----------



## spukisputnik (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich finde die Startseite supi.

Die habe ich glaube ich schon 3 x durch das erste mal bevor ich meine momentus xt gekauft habe, das 2te mal als ich mit der momentus nicht zufrieden war und mir schlussendlich eine ssd470 zulegte und das 3te mal als ich vor der entscheidung stand samsung 830 oder whatever.

Echt alles drin was einen bei der kaufentscheidung behilflich sein kann.
Und an den 7500 Beiträgen arbeite ich noch

grüße


----------



## Jaffi (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Wundert mich jetzt auch ein wenig das alle HDD partitionen "Primär" sind aber bei der SSD passt alles. wenn du keine probleme hast würde ich da jetzt auch nichts mehr dran rummachen


 
Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal die SSD wieder formatiert und Win7 neu aufgesetzt. Alles ohne Probleme. Kann auch problemlos auf die 3 Partitionen der HDD zugreifen. Ich werde dann alles so belassen!


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> oO Ich dachte MBR kann nur mit vier (4) primären Partitionen umgehen!? Hab ich da was verpasst, oder wird die Partition "System-reserviert" dabei nicht mitgezählt? Oder wurde das MBR mittlerweile erweitert?



Hm... siehst du ein anderes Bild als ich?
Da sind doch nirgendwo vier Partitionen, geschweige denn mehr. 
Zwei auf SSD, drei auf HDD. Oder meinst du etwa...? Nee, ne? Nicht wirklich ... 
Vier Primäre pro Platte - nicht insgesamt.


----------



## roheed (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Ich finde die Startseite supi.


Vielen dank^^ Steckt eine Menge liebe zum Detail drin und wurde immer mal wieder umgestalten bis hin zu kleineren updates einfließen lassen um sie halbwegs aktuell halten zu können^^ was in dieser schnelllebigen welt gar nicht immer so einfach ist. Ich denke es wird aber mal wieder langsam zeit das ich etwas dran rumfeil^^ Entmüllen und sich noch mehr auf das wesentliche konzentrieren zb. Viele sachen sind auch schnee von gestern oder treffen nicht mehr zu.


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@OctoCore du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. Blöde Uni und diese Bulimie-Lernerei macht mich noch völlig stumpf im Kopf


----------



## spukisputnik (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na ja,

entmüllen ist ja ganz gut, aber für mich war es so das ich die für mich relevanten Infos dort recht gut aussuchen konnte.

Das heißt die Menge an Infos ist zwar echt viel aber je nach Zweck findet man das was man braucht.

Also nicht zu viel wegwerfen meine ich damit.

Grüße


----------



## mojoxy (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

[Strg+F] ist auch hier dein Freund und Helfer


----------



## Jaffi (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Hm... siehst du ein anderes Bild als ich?
> Da sind doch nirgendwo vier Partitionen, geschweige denn mehr.
> Zwei auf SSD, drei auf HDD. Oder meinst du etwa...? Nee, ne? Nicht wirklich ...
> Vier Primäre pro Platte - nicht insgesamt.


 
Heisst das also, ich kann es getrost so belassen? Oder kann das in der Zukunft irgendwelche Nachteile mit sich bringen? 


Grüße


----------



## spukisputnik (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> [Strg+F] ist auch hier dein Freund und Helfer ]



Und das sagst du nen alten konsolero der ne maus nur zum spielen in die hand nimmt.


----------



## OctoCore (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Jaffi schrieb:


> Heisst das also, ich kann es getrost so belassen? Oder kann das in der Zukunft irgendwelche Nachteile mit sich bringen?


 
Du kannst es so belassen. 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Blöde Uni und diese Bulimie-Lernerei macht mich noch völlig stumpf im Kopf



Was ist Bulimie-Lernerei? Zum Kotzen?


----------



## mcmarky (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche SSD bzw. welchen Controller sollte ich für mein Notebook mit Windows XP nehmen?

Auf Windows 7 möchte ich das Notebook nicht aufrüsten. Dachte eigentlich an die Crucial M4 128GB, aber die soll wohl nicht so gut für XP sein, weil die GC nicht so gut mit XP harmonisieren soll.

Die Einstellungen unter XP würde ich für SSD optimiert vornehmen, nur welche SSD ist am besten geeignet, da XP ja den TRIM Befehl nicht unterstützt?

Bin mit der ST GX im Hauptrechner mit Win7 sehr zufrieden, könnte mir die auch für's Notebook kaufen und dann das Wiper Tool als Trim Ersatz verwenden, oder?


----------



## mojoxy (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Was ist Bulimie-Lernerei? Zum Kotzen?


Man schaufelt sich haufenweise Wissen (min. den Stoff eines Semesters) in relativ kurzer Zeit (max. eine Woche) hinein, um dieses dann in der Klausur förmlich wieder "auszukotzen". Bereits zwei Tage später, weiß man von dem Stoff eigentlich gar nichts mehr. Ist auch nicht schlimm, denn es steht ja bereits die nächste Klausur an und man braucht ja das Kurzzeitgedächtnis wieder für den nächsten Klausurstoff. Moderene Form des akademischen Lernens  -.-"


----------



## roheed (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Welche SSD bzw. welchen Controller sollte ich für mein Notebook mit Windows XP nehmen?


dann würde ich einfach eine Sandforce SSD der ersten generation nehmen...Vertex 2 zb. 
Persönliche Test haben ergeben, dass die SSD mit TRIM eh so gut wie nichts anstellt und das fehlen stört auch nicht weiter. Mein Arbeitskollege hat im Geschäft auch ne V2 in seiner XP Kiste und fluppt alles bestens


----------



## thom_cat (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mcmarky schrieb:


> Welche SSD bzw. welchen Controller sollte ich für mein Notebook mit Windows XP nehmen?
> 
> Auf Windows 7 möchte ich das Notebook nicht aufrüsten. Dachte eigentlich an die Crucial M4 128GB, aber die soll wohl nicht so gut für XP sein, weil die GC nicht so gut mit XP harmonisieren soll.


 
von der crucial würde ich in dem fall auf jeden fall absehen.

die sandforce basierten kommen ohne trim immer sehr gut zurecht.
preislich lohnen sich die der ersten generation aber eigentlich nicht so recht.
würde dann direkt zur neuen generation greifen, z.b. ADATA S510


----------



## mojoxy (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die hat aber wiederum den "bösen" SF-2XXX-Controller


----------



## roheed (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich kann nicht sagen wie die zweite Generation Sandforce auf das fehlen von Trim reagiert deshalb mein Tip mit der ersten Generation^^ wenn sie sich gleich verhalten kann man quasi gleich zur zweiten greifen


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi, 
Ich brauche eine SSD für mein Mac Book pro (mid 2011), die ich anstelle meines DVD Laufwerks einbauen möchte.
Ich schwanke zwischen der Crucial m4 und der Samsung 830.
gibt es einen merklichen unterschied zwischen den beiden?
Drauf soll eigentlich nur das Betriebssystem und einige Apps.
128gb wären denke ich mal ausreichend. Ein Kumpel meint 64gb sind zu wenig.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nur für Windows, Office und App Kram reichen 64GB völlig aus.

Ob Du eine Crucial m4 nimmst oder Samsung SSD 830 ist egal, einen Unterschied wirst Du da nicht merken. Da kannst Du die günstigere nehmen. Oder eine Münze werfen


----------



## thom_cat (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Die hat aber wiederum den "bösen" SF-2XXX-Controller


 
ach du meine güte


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Nur für Windows, Office und App Kram reichen 64GB völlig aus.
> 
> Ob Du eine Crucial m4 nimmst oder Samsung SSD 830 ist egal, einen Unterschied wirst Du da nicht merken. Da kannst Du die günstigere nehmen. Oder eine Münze werfen



Ich benutze ja kein Windows im mom, ist OSX lion. Ich möchte mir halt die Option für Boot Camp Freihalten... Reichen da 64 gb auch ?  Ich denke mal nicht oder ?


----------



## Crymes (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal so zur PErformance der Sandforce 12xx Generation:
Meine Veretx 2 hat jetzt nach ca. 1.7 TeraByte ne schreibgeschwindigkeit von 44.29 MBits, Lesen sinds 189.43 MBits.

Muss aber auch sagen, dass sie im Alltag nach wie vor ordentlich läuft


----------



## roheed (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo dann will ich auch mal wieder ein kleines "update" einschieben ^^ 
und was soll man sagen...rennt wie am ersten tag! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hach ja - meine Vertex 3 nähert sich auch dem ersten Terabyte beim Beschreiben.
Wäre doch mal was für einen typischen roheed-Thread: Highscore-Liste der meistbeschriebensten SSDs. 
Für solche, bei denen das auslesbar ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich benutze ja kein Windows im mom, ist OSX lion. Ich möchte mir halt die Option für Boot Camp Freihalten... Reichen da 64 gb auch ?  Ich denke mal nicht oder ?


 
Ich möchte mir die ssd demnächst zulegen, wurde ich überlesen ?


----------



## OctoCore (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Vielleicht ist der Sinn deiner Frage verloren gegangen. 
Dann mal eine konkrete Gegenfrage:
Du möchtest auf eine 64GB-SSD OS X plus Anwendungen installieren und noch Platz für eine Windows-Installation übrig behalten?
Was der Mac-Krempel belegt, kannst du wohl selbst beurteilen.
Meine Win7-64-Installation inklusive Desktop, ein paar Tools, Auslagerungsdatei und dem was Programme gerne auf der Win-Partition noch ablegen (aber ohne die Programminstallationen selbst - die sind auf einer eigenen Partition) kommt auf 20,5 GB im Moment.


----------



## mojoxy (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also für Dual-Boot OS finde ich 64GB schon bisschen knapp. Für ein OS würde ich sagen langt es recht gut. Ich hab mir Mac OS gar nichts am Hut, kann das also auch nur schwer abschätzen. Mich würde es aber wundern, wenn es extrem viel Speicher weniger als Windows benötigen würde.

Daher mein Rat: Sollen zwei OS drauf, nimm lieber die 128GB Version. Für eines reichen 64GB.


----------



## merkijan (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



merkijan schrieb:


> So. Hab mich heute endlich mal entschieden.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt zweimal die Samsung 830 mit 256 GB bestellt. Eine für OS und Programme, eine für Spiele. Die beiden "normalen" Platten werde ich dann für Datensicherung und Medien nutzen.
> 
> ...



So. Gestern habe ich die Platten eingebaut und das System neu aufgesetzt. Ich poste jetzt einfach mal die AS SSD Werte von den beiden 830ern, wenn das okay ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der linke Screenshot ist von der Systemplatte, rechts ist die SSD für Spiele zu sehen (aktuell noch nix drauf).

Die Werte scheinen ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Rein vom Gefühl her läuft das System angenehm schnell - insofern hat sich der Umstieg schon mal gelohnt! Soll ich noch einen Benchmark drüber laufen lassen / irgendwas auslesen?

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## roheed (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

im Prinzip sind die werte I.O. aber mir scheint es so, als ob du die SSD's an einem Marvell Controller o.ä. angeschlossen hast oder?


----------



## merkijan (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, mein Mainboard ist das Intel DX58OG, da habe ich dank dem Marvell-Controller zwei passende (6 Gbit/s) Stecker für die SSDs...

Was mich vielmehr stutzig macht - bei obigem Post von mir hatte ich noch ein Treiberproblem - habe also den Benchmark OHNE den Marvell-Treiber laufen lassen, hier jetzt das Ganze MIT Marvell-Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso sind jetzt die Werte schlechter? :/

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Generell sind die Marvell Treiber nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, zum anderen ist der Marvell-Controller, auch wenn er auf dem Papier schneller erscheinen mag, langsamer als der im Chipsatz integrierte Intel Controller. Das liegt einfach daran, dass der Marvell über eine PCI-Lane angeschlossen ist und so höhere Latenzen fährt.



merkijan schrieb:


> Wieso sind jetzt die Werte schlechter? :/


Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass dein MB keinen Marvell-Coontroller hat... Zumindest habe ich in den Specs keinen gefunden.

Wenn ich nicht das falsche MB herausgesucht habe hat deins: 2x SATA 6Gb/s - Intel 82X58IOH und 6x SATA 3Gb/s über ICH10R!

Da ich den Intel 82X58IOH überhaupt nicht kenne, kann ich hierzu nur Vermutungen anstellen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass dieser ähnlich wie ein Marvell-Controller auch über eine PCI-Lane angebunden ist und dafür eher suboptimal für ein OS-Laufwerk ist.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, zumindest das OS-Laufwerk, an einen Intel ICH10R-Port zu stecken. Nicht nur sollte dein PC etwas schneller booten, auch die für Windows wichtigeren 4K-Werte sollten etwas steigen. Dann noch den Intel RST (Treiber für Intel SATA Controller) installieren und noch mal benchen. Das Ergebnis sollte mir recht geben ^^ (oder wir finden heraus, dass der Intel anders angebunden ist - besser als ein Marvell ist er sicherlich )


----------



## merkijan (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich kann dir nur sagen, dass beim Bootvorgang und im BIOS ein Marvell Controller angezeigt wird, an dem die beiden Samsung 830er hängen  

Und im Geräte-Manager hab ich auch den Marvell Controller stehen. 

Ich finde in meinem Datenblatt: "Two Serial ATA (SATA) channels (6.0 Gb/s) via a discrete controller"

Und das ist der Treiber von der Intel-Seite: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20399&ProdId=3261&lang=eng&OSVersion=Windows%207%20%2864-bit%29*&DownloadType=Drivers

Irgs - wieder aufmachen. Ich hatte schon alle Sachen so schön unterm Tisch verbaut   

Weil mir aber wegen dem Controller eh wieder keiner glaubt, hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Alex

*edit: *Und dann bleibt noch das Rätsel (für mich) wieso die Platten - am selben Controller angeschlossen! - beim Durchlauf OHNE Treiber bessere Werte erzählen als dann mit dem Treiber...


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hm komische Sache, im Datenblatt steht jedenfalls was von Intel-Controller. Naja gut, scheint ein Marvell zu sein.

Der Marvell-Treiber ist gelinde gesagt Mist. Deshalb sind die Werte damit auch noch schlechter. Ich würde den Controller meiden, solange du noch genügend andere SATA-Ports freihast und im BIOS komplett deaktivieren (beschleunigt den POST). Fall du mehr als sechs Laufwerke hast, versuche diese Reihenfolge (von Port 0 bis 5) einzuhalten: OS-Laufwerk >>> andere Festplatten > ODD.


----------



## merkijan (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hrm... also läuft der Controller ohne Treiber schneller als mit 

Hach, man lernt immer wieder was dazu... verliere ich mit den langsameren SATA-Ports nicht noch mehr Leistung?

(gerade denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach, Board + Prozessor zu wechseln )


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



merkijan schrieb:


> Hrm... also läuft der Controller ohne Treiber schneller als mit


Naja ohne Treiber läuft der ja nicht. Windows hat eigene Treiber dafür ("msahci") und diese Standardtreiber sind leider, so traurig es ist, performanter als der dedizierte Treiber des Controllers.



merkijan schrieb:


> ... verliere ich mit den langsameren SATA-Ports nicht noch mehr Leistung?





mojoxy schrieb:


> Generell sind die Marvell Treiber nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, zum anderen ist der Marvell-Controller, auch wenn er auf dem Papier schneller erscheinen mag, langsamer als der im Chipsatz integrierte Intel Controller. Das liegt einfach daran, dass der Marvell über eine PCI-Lane angeschlossen ist und so höhere Latenzen fährt.


Ohne nun anmaßend wirken zu wollen: Hast du meinen Beitrag vollständig gelesen? Du verlierst keine Leistung, sondern gewinnst eher welche!

Board und Chipsatztausch machen für das SSD keinen Sinn. Du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen. SATA 3Gb/s ist für OS-Laufwerke vollkommen ausreichend. Die 4K-Werte kommen ja meist eh nicht über die 30MB/s und die werden einfach am häufigsten unter Windows beansprucht.


----------



## merkijan (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sorry - ich hab wieder weniger gepostet als ich gedacht habe 

Ich hab deinen Beitrag schon vollständig gelesen. Mir ging es nur darum, dass ich ja auch eine "reine" Spiele-SSD habe und diese dann auch an die 3Gb-Ports hänge. Da kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen, dass diese am 3Gb-Port mehr leisten wird als am "lahmen" Marvell-Controller. 

ABER bevor ich jetzt lange rumphilosophiere - probiere ichs einfach mal aus. Ich stecke jetzt mal um und in ein paar Minuten poste ich mal die neuen Werte. 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Auch bei Spielen wird eher selten die 3Gb/s Marke geknackt  Je nach Spiel profitierst du entweder sehr oder gar nicht von einem SSD.


----------



## merkijan (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Übrigens hier noch ein kleines Werte-Update (werd doch erst heute Nacht mal den PC unterm Tisch rausholen und mit anderen Ports testen) mit den neuesten Marvell-Treibern (Vergleichswerte siehe meine alten Posts):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minimal schneller würd ich sagen - Marvell arbeitet wohl dran 


*Edit:*
So, hab mir jetzt doch mal schnell die Zeit genommen. Hab nun die beiden SATA-Platten an den 3 Gb - Slots von Intel hängen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ist die Leistung also wieder ähnlich schnell wie am Anfang am Marvell-Controller OHNE Treiber. Ich denke mal, dass das mit dem Board das Maximum an Geschwindigkeit ist, was ich rausholen kann... aber schonmal besser als vorher 

Danke für die Hilfe. Auch wenns ein bisschen traurig ist :/


----------



## stingray (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche 160GB oder 180GB SSD für Windows 7 x64 ist nach momentanen Stand empfehlenswert? Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Modell mit Top Leistung sein, ich hätte lieber einen attraktiven Preis.

Edit:

Mainboard ist ein Asus P6T6.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenns billig sein soll gibt schon die Verbatim SSD 128GB für ca. 100€. Ist jetzt nicht die schnellste aber immer noch 10x schneller als ne HDD.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Verbatim SSD 128GB 6,4cm (2,5")


----------



## stingray (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Leider hat die, wie du bereits geschrieben hast, nur 128GB. Billig muss die SSD nicht sein, aber einen Preis von 1,50€ pro GB sollte sie auf keinen Fall überschreiten. Bisher wurden die Samsung 830 und die Crucial M4 sehr gelobt, doch leider gibt es diese als 128GB oder 256GB Variante. 128GB sind mir deutlich zu wenig und 256GB widerum zu teuer. Gibt es denn Alternativen zu diesen beiden SSDs im Bereich von 160GB oder 180GB?


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hm komische Sache, im Datenblatt steht jedenfalls was von Intel-Controller.


 
Stimmt - der eben: Intel 82X58IOH - ist der I/O-Hub Prozessor, an dem die PCI-Lanes hängen. Und an einer davon hängt der Marvel.  Wobei der da besser aufgehoben ist als z.B. Marvelchips am ICH oder PCH (bei 1155). Eben näher am Prozessor ohne den Umweg über die Southbridge - weniger Latenz. Fast ideal für eine SSD, nur eben wieder die beschränkte Bandbreite wegen der einen Lane. Aber knapp 370 MB/s seq. sind schon sehr gut, ziemlich nahe am möglichen Maximum. Ist also nicht nötig, die an die beschränkten Intel-SATA2-Ports zu hängen.

Edit: Ach ja. Und ich bin ein Blindfisch. Es sind ja zwei SSDs. Da sieht die Sache wieder anders aus.
Am Intelcontroller hätte jede die Bandbreite von 300MB/s für sich allein. Am Marvell müssen die sich die 400 MB/s Bandbreite teilen. Natürlich nur, wenn beide gleichzeitig arbeiten - vor allem, wenn man was von der einen auf die andere SSD schiebt. Die bremsen sich dann gegenseitig aus. Oder man hängt nur die SSD mit BS und Anwendungen an den Marvel, die andere an Intel.


----------



## loltheripper (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Reichen 40gb für win 7 (ca. 21gb) und bf3 (ca. 16gb)?


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

21+16=37
Öhm... Jaaaaa...
Und die 40 GB sind wo oder was? Eine ganze SSD oder noch freier Platz auf einer Größeren?
Wenns eine 40er-SSD ist, dann hat die aber keine 40 GiBytes.

Edit:
Laut Windows-Calculator wären es 37,252902984619140625 GiBytes.
Also doch nein. Wenn es eine 40GB-SSD ist


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mein Windows ist abgekackt und wollts den ganzen Tag zum laufen überreden. Hat nix gebracht. Jetzt wollt ich Windows neu installieren und hab alle Partionen gelöscht (was man ja nicht sollte)!!!!!!!!!! Nun wird die SSD nicht mehr erkannt!

HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schalte den Rechner mal ganz aus und trenne ihn vom Stromnetz.
Dann trinke in Ruhe eine Tasse warme Milch und lass den Rechner wieder laufen. Schau mal, ob die SSD immer noch nicht da ist.
Und erzähle ruhig was über die SSD. Aber bitte in normaler Schrift.


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Es ist eine OCZ Vertex 2. Das Windows ist plötzlich stehengeblieben und hat nur noch Datenträgerüberprüfung gemacht, was nix gebracht hat. Weil ich zu hibbelig war, hab ich alle Partionen gelöscht und nun findet der Rechner die Festplatte nicht mehr.


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Rechner sollte auch leere Platten finden. Hast du gemacht, was ich oben geschrieben habe?


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, hab ich. Das Feld bleibt Leer, keine Festplatte zu finden.


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke OctoCore für die detaillierte Ausführung über den vermeintlichen Intel-Controller. 

Again what learned


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich. Das Feld bleibt Leer, keine Festplatte zu finden.



Mach den PC auf und zieh den SATA Stromstecker von der SSD, warte 10 Sekunden und dann wieder ran damit! Dann ins Bios und schau ob sie wieder erkannt wird!


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Danke OctoCore für die detaillierte Ausführung über den vermeintlichen Intel-Controller.


Ja, danke. Wobei ich die Art und Weise der Beschreibung im Datenblatt für ziemlich _Durch die Brust ins Knie_ halte.
Anstatt offen zu schreiben: 6G über Marvell-Controller. Das grenzt für mich etwas an bewusste Täuschung. Ich musste auch dreimal hinsehen.

@Eckism: Ja, okay. Das war der einfache Versuch. Oft kommen die SSDs wieder hoch, wenn man sie vom Stromnetz trennt und wieder anschließt. So musste man wenigstens nicht den Rechner aufmachen. Im Prinzip wars das, was Hulk vorschlägt.
Aber das solltest du jetzt - den Rechner öffnen. Häng das Teil an einen anderen Port (auch mal zwischen IDE und AHCI-Einstellung wechseln) und überprüfe auch mal den Sata-Stromanschluss. Zieh ihn mal ab und steck ihn wieder drauf. 
Wenn das alles nichts bringt, versuchs auch mal an einem anderen Rechner, wenn einer greifbar ist.


----------



## loltheripper (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



OctoCore schrieb:


> 21+16=37
> Öhm... Jaaaaa...
> Und die 40 GB sind wo oder was? Eine ganze SSD oder noch freier Platz auf einer Größeren?
> Wenns eine 40er-SSD ist, dann hat die aber keine 40 GiBytes.
> ...



ja dieser scheiss Binäreprefix und dezimale gehen einem mit der zeit echt auf den sack... eigtl. müsste es ja heissen 16GiB + 21 GiB doch daran hält sich nicht mal windows...


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Im Bios ist sie nicht zu finden. Kann es sein, das sie kaputt gegangen ist und ich ihr den Rest gegeben hab? Der PC ist Grundlos stehengeblieben und es ging danach nicht wirklich noch was. Wenn er mal hochgefahren ist, hat es ewig gedauert. Das Festplattenlämpchen hat ständig geleuchtet. Wenn ich was angeklickt hab, hat er ca. 2 Minuten zum reagieren gebraucht und die Systemsteuerung hat auch über 4 Minuten geladen. Danach gab's aber nen "kritischen Systemfehler" und ist runtergefahren.
Ich habe seid einem Jahre weder Hardware gewechselt noch hab ich irgendwas Softwaretechnisch die letzte Zeit draufgemacht.


----------



## stingray (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Keiner eine Idee für eine 160GB oder 180GB SSD?


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Eckism schrieb:


> Im Bios ist sie nicht zu finden. Kann es sein, das sie kaputt gegangen ist und ich ihr den Rest gegeben hab? Der PC ist Grundlos stehengeblieben und es ging danach nicht wirklich noch was. Wenn er mal hochgefahren ist, hat es ewig gedauert. Das Festplattenlämpchen hat ständig geleuchtet. Wenn ich was angeklickt hab, hat er ca. 2 Minuten zum reagieren gebraucht und die Systemsteuerung hat auch über 4 Minuten geladen. Danach gab's aber nen "kritischen Systemfehler" und ist runtergefahren.



So wie du schreibst, hat sie vorher schon rumgezickt. Eher unwahrscheinlich, das deine Panikreaktion da noch was zu beigetragen hat. Wenn sie schon im Sterben lag, war ihre Zeit eben gekommen - unabhängig von deiner Aktion.
Etwas zu löschen oder zu formatieren sind aus Sicht einer Platte ganz normale Schreib/Lese-Aktionen. Wenn man da was vermurkst, dann verabschiedet sich z.B. das Dateisystem - aber das ist der Hardware ziemlich egal.


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



stingray schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee für eine 160GB oder 180GB SSD?


Festplatten/Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität von: ab 160GB, Kapazität bis 192GB | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder einfach ein 64GB und 128GB SSD kombinieren...


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



stingray schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee für eine 160GB oder 180GB SSD?


Die üblichen Verdächtigen eben, die sonst hier hochgelobt werden. Wenn es sie in solchen Zwischengrößen gibt.

Gibt es aber nicht. Entweder Uralt-SSds oder solche auf Sandforce-Basis.


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Ports wechseln bringt nix, Kabel wechseln bringt auch nix und zwischen den AHCI und IDE-Modus umherschalten auch nich.
An den anderen Rechner kann ich erst morgen dran. Der ist so schön eingekeilt, da steht mir heut der Nerv nicht mehr danach, das Ding vorzukramen.

Wenn's nun alles nicht hiflt muß ich wohl die Rechnug suchen. Wie läuft so ne Garantie oder Gewährleistung eigentlich ab? Ich hab das Teil im Dezember 2010 gekauft, ich hoffe, das da noch irgendwas zu machen ist.

Ich muß wirklich betonen, das die SSD nie rumgesponnen hat oder das ich jemals Probleme mit hatte. Warum kann die mit einmal ohne Vorwarnung beim normalen Surfen den Geist aufgeben?


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für Händler ist zu spät - das wäre im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung zwar möglich, aber dann müsstest du nachweisen, dass der Fehler schon zum Kaufzeitpunkt vorhanden war.
Ich würde mich einfach direkt an OCZ wenden. Kannst ja da im deutschen Forum erstmal rumschauen.


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Für Händler ist zu spät - das wäre im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung zwar möglich, aber dann müsstest du nachweisen, dass der Fehler schon zum Kaufzeitpunkt vorhanden war.
> Ich würde mich einfach direkt an OCZ wenden. Kannst ja da im deutschen Forum erstmal rumschauen.



Danke, für die Hilfe, auch wenn das Teil nicht mehr geht. Ich hoffe, das man da noch irgendwas austauschmäßiges machen kann, was bei meinem Glück aber recht unwahrscheinlich ist.
 Ich guck morgen nochmal mit einen anderen Rechner, aber ich denke, das Ding ist gegessen. Jetzt geh ich ins Bett und trauere...


----------



## merkijan (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Stimmt - der eben: Intel 82X58IOH - ist der I/O-Hub Prozessor, an dem die PCI-Lanes hängen. Und an einer davon hängt der Marvel.  Wobei der da besser aufgehoben ist als z.B. Marvelchips am ICH oder PCH (bei 1155). Eben näher am Prozessor ohne den Umweg über die Southbridge - weniger Latenz. Fast ideal für eine SSD, nur eben wieder die beschränkte Bandbreite wegen der einen Lane. Aber knapp 370 MB/s seq. sind schon sehr gut, ziemlich nahe am möglichen Maximum. Ist also nicht nötig, die an die beschränkten Intel-SATA2-Ports zu hängen.
> 
> Edit: Ach ja. Und ich bin ein Blindfisch. Es sind ja zwei SSDs. Da sieht die Sache wieder anders aus.
> Am Intelcontroller hätte jede die Bandbreite von 300MB/s für sich allein. Am Marvell müssen die sich die 400 MB/s Bandbreite teilen. Natürlich nur, wenn beide gleichzeitig arbeiten - vor allem, wenn man was von der einen auf die andere SSD schiebt. Die bremsen sich dann gegenseitig aus. Oder man hängt nur die SSD mit BS und Anwendungen an den Marvel, die andere an Intel.


 
Ich kann auch nur ein großes DANKE für die Erklärung von mir geben :>

Ich werd nochmal testen, wie sich die Leistung verändert, wenn ich die OS-SSD am Marvell- und die andere SSD am Intel-Controller direkt betreibe! Aktuell wär ich einfach nur zufrieden, wenn das Gehäuse mal eine Zeit geschlossen bleiben könnte 

Gruß,
Alex

*EDIT: *

Ich hab mich jetzt nochmal hingesetzt und die oben genannte Kombination nun ausprobiert.

- SSD mit Betriebssystem und Programmen am Marvell-Controller inkl. neuestem Treiber
- SSD für Spiele am Intel (3 GB) Controller

Folgendes kommt dann raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*seufz* :/

Also aktuell siehts so aus, dass ich die meiste (Gesamt-)Leistung erhalte, wenn ich BEIDE SSDs am Intel Controller laufen lasse (trotz der oben genannten Zahlen). Ich hab jetzt so ziemlich alle Kombinationen durch. Welche sollte ich nun nutzen? Ich geh jetzt erstmal schlafen - morgen hab ich wieder Nerven für das "Problem"


----------



## Tommy_H (11. März 2012)

Eckism schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, für die Hilfe, auch wenn das Teil nicht mehr geht. Ich hoffe, das man da noch irgendwas austauschmäßiges machen kann, was bei meinem Glück aber recht unwahrscheinlich ist.



Ja da sieht gar nicht gut aus: 

Ich hatte auch eine Vertex 2, die ist genau wie deine einfach auch von einem Tag auf den anderen genau so kaputt gegangen. War nichts mehr zu machen. Ist/War ein bekanntes Problem bei diesen Vertex, leider. 

Ich hab sie aber noch innerhalb der Garantiefrist umtausch können. Habe seither eine Crucial m4 (aufgrund der Empfehlung hier im Forum), bin superhappy und OCZ ist für mich für immer gestorben.


----------



## OctoCore (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



merkijan schrieb:


> Also aktuell siehts so aus, dass ich die meiste (Gesamt-)Leistung erhalte, wenn ich BEIDE SSDs am Intel Controller laufen lasse (trotz der oben genannten Zahlen). Ich hab jetzt so ziemlich alle Kombinationen durch. Welche sollte ich nun nutzen? Ich geh jetzt erstmal schlafen - morgen hab ich wieder Nerven für das "Problem"


 
Ach, der Marvell-Treiber - was wurschtelt der sich da für einen Wert zusammen (unter der Treiberbezeichnung), im Gegensatz zu 1024K beim Intel?

Okay - groß rumbasteln würde ich da nicht mehr. 
Vielleicht würde es mit dem msahci besser aussehen, wenn der überhaupt darauf läuft (grundsätzlich geht es - aber die Marvell-Firmware könnte dazwischenfunken, die darf man aber nicht abschalten, sonst kann man nicht vom Marvell booten - und wahrscheinlich ist er dann auch deaktiviert, nicht jedes Board bietet die Möglichkeit, Zusatzcontroller ohne deren Extra-BIOS als "dumme" Controller für z.B. Brenner und Co. mitlaufen zu lassen) - aber der macht kein NCQ und ist deshalb eher inakzeptabel für ein Systemlaufwerk, außer man hat keine andere Wahl.

Inteltreiber haben eben einen Heimvorteil bei Intelhardware - und da weiß man, was man hat. Wenn sie nicht grade buggy sind. 

Wenn genug Platz ist, wäre es ratsam, alles an den Intel zu hängen und den Marvell zu deaktivieren.
Das spart Startzeit und man hat einen Treiber weniger im System. Weniger ist mehr.


----------



## mojoxy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn genug Platz ist, wäre es ratsam, alles an den Intel zu hängen und den Marvell zu deaktivieren.
> Das spart Startzeit und man hat einen Treiber weniger im System. Weniger ist mehr.


 Meine Rede seit,... ähm... Anbeginn dieser Diskussion


----------



## Eckism (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nachdem mir am Freitagabend meine SSD das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich auf eine Antwort für den Austausch warte will ich mir ne neue holen.
Was haltet ihr von der Vertex 3 120 GB von OCZ?


----------



## merkijan (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Meine Rede seit,... ähm... Anbeginn dieser Diskussion


 
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass der Vorschlag schlecht ist  

Auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt mal jede mögliche Kombination ausprobiert und kann mich jetzt der "Ich find Marvell doof"-Fraktion anschließen! So!


----------



## mojoxy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Eckism schrieb:


> Nachdem mir am Freitagabend meine SSD das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich auf eine Antwort für den Austausch warte will ich mir ne neue holen.
> Was haltet ihr von der Vertex 3 120 GB von OCZ?


Momemt nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Dir ist gerade eine OCZ gestorben und du willst dir direkt den Nachfolger holen, der sogar mehr Probleme hatte?  Will die V3 nicht schlecht reden, kann dich nur nicht so ganz verstehen ^^ Hätte keine Lust mehr auf den Hersteller.



merkijan schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass der Vorschlag schlecht ist
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt mal jede mögliche Kombination ausprobiert und kann mich jetzt der "Ich find Marvell doof"-Fraktion anschließen! So!


Sich selbst überzeugen ist doch immer noch das beste


----------



## mojoxy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Eckism schrieb:


> Nachdem mir am Freitagabend meine SSD das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich auf eine Antwort für den Austausch warte will ich mir ne neue holen.
> Was haltet ihr von der Vertex 3 120 GB von OCZ?


Momemt nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Dir ist gerade eine OCZ gestorben und du willst dir direkt den Nachfolger holen, der sogar mehr Probleme hatte?  Will die V3 nicht schlecht reden, kann dich nur nicht so ganz verstehen ^^ Hätte keine Lust mehr auf den Hersteller.



merkijan schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass der Vorschlag schlecht ist
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt mal jede mögliche Kombination ausprobiert und kann mich jetzt der "Ich find Marvell doof"-Fraktion anschließen! So!


Sich selbst überzeugen ist doch immer noch das beste


----------



## merkijan (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank an OctoCore und dich


----------



## thom_cat (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Eckism schrieb:


> Nachdem mir am Freitagabend meine SSD das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich auf eine Antwort für den Austausch warte will ich mir ne neue holen.
> Was haltet ihr von der Vertex 3 120 GB von OCZ?


 
die ist ok, aber für den preis würde ich was anderes kaufen:

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB <- preis-leistung top und die zuverlässigkeit ist sehr gut.

wenn es eine ssd mit sandforce sein soll, dann diese: Corsair Force Series GT 120GB <- bewegt sich leistungsmäßig im bereich der teureren vertex3 maxio


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir ist meine Force 120GB auch von jetzt auf nachher gestorben, liegt fast immer zu 99% am defektem Controller der SSD. Tu dir und deinen Nerven einen Gefallen und hol dir die schon vorgeschlagene Crucial m4!


----------



## Eckism (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Solang die Crucial m4 (blöder Name) nicht so kompliziert zu installieren/benutzen ist, nehm ich die.

Muß ich da irgendwas beachten, wenn ich se dann im System hab? Mittlerweile raff ich viele Sachen einfach nicht mehr, die ihr hier so im Raum umherwerft.


----------



## thom_cat (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nutzt du wie jede andere ssd bzw wie jede herkömmliche hdd auch.

einzig vor der installation solltest du deinen sata controller auf ahci stellen und den rest macht win7.


----------



## OctoCore (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Meine Rede seit,... ähm... Anbeginn dieser Diskussion


 
Tschuldige, das ich das nochmal wiedergekäut habe. 

Aber wenigstens ist jetzt alles vor- und rückwärts durchgetestet.


----------



## Eckism (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> nutzt du wie jede andere ssd bzw wie jede herkömmliche hdd auch.
> 
> einzig vor der installation solltest du deinen sata controller auf ahci stellen und den rest macht win7.



Ich dachte nur, wegen Sandforce hier und Marvell da und was weiß ich was es noch so alles gibt.
Bestellt ist das Teil. Hoffentlich kommt die in ner Stunde, das 14" Laptop ist eindeutig zu klein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@OctoCore, jetzt erkenne ich dein Profilbild erst, das ist doch aus der deutschen Serie "Raumpatrouille Orion" oder nicht?


----------



## thom_cat (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das sind interne controller, da musst du dir keinen stress machen.

einbauen, anschliessen, mainboard controller auf ahci und installieren.


----------



## OctoCore (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @OctoCore, jetzt erkenne ich dein Profilbild erst, das ist doch aus der deutschen Serie "Raumpatrouille Orion" oder nicht?


 

Ist dir echt früh aufgefallen. Jepp - beim Start aus seiner unterseeischen Basis 104 im Golf von Carpentaria vor Nordaustralien. 
Bestes deutsches TV-Raumschiff wo gibt. 
Das einzige?
Das sieht von innen cooler aus als die Brücke von Classic Star Trek - trotz Bügeleisen, Brauseköpfen und Bleistiftspitzern.


----------



## roheed (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ähm ... wieviele jahre war ich jetzt nicht mehr hier? ach stimmt... 24 Stunden XD zu hart  aber wie ich sehe habt ihr ja auch ohne mich alles im Griff


----------



## OctoCore (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du warst weg?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ähm ... wieviele jahre war ich jetzt nicht mehr hier? ach stimmt... 24 Stunden XD zu hart  aber wie ich sehe habt ihr ja auch ohne mich alles im Griff


 
Tja wen du lieber mit deinem GTI rum hängst als hier, was willst sonst erwarten!


----------



## mojoxy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Um alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen. Hier eine kurze Checkliste zum SSD-Einbau und Inbetriebnahme:

1) SSD an den, im Chipsatz integrierten Controller (auch "interner Controller" genannt) stecken (meist Port_0 oder 1).

2) Im BIOS/UEFI SATA-Controller auf AHCI stellen (wenn man mag den Marvell-SATA-Controller direkt deaktivieren, um den POST etwas zu beschleunigen).

3) Alle anderen Laufwerke abstecken

4) Windows7 installieren (von USB-Stick; geht schneller)

5) Andere Laufwerke wieder anschließen

6) Auslagerungsdatei auf 1GB setzen (bei entsprechend großen RAM) und hiberfil.sys deaktivieren, wenn man den Ruhezustand nicht nutzen wird (cmd.exe ==> powercfg -h off), um etwas Speicherplatz auf dem SSD zu "sparen".

7) Bei Intel-System Intel RST-Treiber installieren, bei AMD lieber den Microsoft-Treiber verwenden (==> nichts machen).

8) Freuen


----------



## Spiff (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@ roheed hast du eigentlich deine SSD noch aus diesem Post http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...kl-kaufberatung-im-thread-32.html#post2375450

die müsste jetzt ja auch schon ein paar Betriebstunden drauf haben. Oder hast mit der zuviel gebencht ?


Edit: naja dieser Post http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...l-kaufberatung-im-thread-756.html#post4025941 klärt natürlich alles


----------



## roheed (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Tja wen du lieber mit deinem GTI rum hängst als hier, was willst sonst erwarten!



weißt ja Hulk...was ist schneller als eine SSD?
...
..
. 
Richtig ein GTI  
Aber eins hat ein GTI wirklich mit einer SSD gemeinsam...nachdem man mal sowas gefahren ist, ist alles andere nur noch HDD ... nämlich Lahm  Und wer will schon zurück zu den HDD? 

@ Spiff
hehe, hast ja den post schon selber gefunden ^^ Meine SSD schnurrt trotz hardcore benching wie am ersten Tag  was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass man eine SSD beinahe als otto normal user nicht kaputt geschrieben bekommt!!!!


----------



## thom_cat (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @ Spiff
> hehe, hast ja den post schon selber gefunden ^^ Meine SSD schnurrt trotz hardcore benching wie am ersten Tag  was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass man eine SSD beinahe als otto normal user nicht kaputt geschrieben bekommt!!!!


 
was ja auch jetzt nicht die überraschung ist 
eigentlich ist es immer der controller der probleme macht und nicht der flash.


----------



## mojoxy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oder sollte der Controller mal halten, irgendein anderes Cent-Bauteil


----------



## thom_cat (12. März 2012)

Oder das genau


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Richtig ein GTI
> Aber eins hat ein GTI wirklich mit einer SSD gemeinsam...nachdem man mal sowas gefahren ist, ist alles andere nur noch HDD ... nämlich Lahm  Und wer will schon zurück zu den HDD?


 
Wenn _Ferrari _davorsteht stimmt das natürlich hundertpro - bei_ Golf _ist das immerhin noch für einen Schmunzler gut.


----------



## Eckism (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nabend.
Hoffentlich ist noch jemand hier wach, weil ich noch Fragen zwecks Firmwareupdate, SATA3 und AHCI-Treiber habe.
Also meine M4 ist da und ich will erst die Firmware updaten bevor ich alles installiere, wie geht das?
Soll ich die Festplatte an SATA3 oder SATA 2 anschließen? Hab gelesen, das SATA 2 manchmal besser ist.
Welcher AHCI-Treiber ist besser? Der von Windows oder der von AMD? Damals mit der Vertex 2 hing Windows kurzzeitig mit dem AMD Treiber.


----------



## thom_cat (13. März 2012)

Sata2 oder 3 ist relativ egal.

Welchen Treiber du nimmst ist in Bezug auf die Leistung eher nicht so wichtig.
Sowohl der AMD als auch der MS liegen recht nah zusammen.

Wenn du aber ein Board mit einer Southbridge älter als 850 hast, würde ich den MS nehmen.


----------



## Eckism (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

danke.
sata3 is ein wenig flotter, bootet irgendwie auch schneller.
hab den sb 750.

Sind 566 punkte in dem as ssd benchmark in Ordung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie bitter ist das denn, bei der PCGH Hersteller des Jahres Wahl ist bei den SSDs Crucial nicht mal unter die ersten drei gekommen. Auf Platz EINS ist OCZ


----------



## mojoxy (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie bitter ist das denn, bei der PCGH Hersteller des Jahres Wahl ist bei den SSDs Crucial nicht mal unter die ersten drei gekommen. Auf Platz EINS ist OCZ


OMG! Das ist ja echt mal ein Fail! Irgendwie nicht gut recherchiert, oder der Beitrag wurde “gekauft“. Wobei ich niemanden was unterstellen möchte. Aber schon allein durch die letzten Meldungen ist die Platzierung fraglich. Die Probleme der V3 zu Beginn der Serie mal völlig ungeachtet. Kann dem also überhaupt nicht zustimmen und ich denke dabei bin ich nicht alleine ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wer mal in die Liste schauen will! Bei den PC Lautsprechern, Teufel auf Platz eins und Bose auf drei, was für ne verkehrte Welt!
PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2011 stehen fest - pc games hardware, pcgh


----------



## thom_cat (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

sind echt teilweise sehr merkwürdige ergebnisse rausgekommen.


----------



## mojoxy (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ah okay danke für den Link. Wie man dort ja sieht, war das die PCGH-Leser-Wahl. Zum Glück der Redakteure ^^

Sieht man ja hier auch im Forum immer wieder, dass manche naja etwas realitätsfremde Bilder der Unternehmen haben


----------



## razzor1984 (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal ein vergleich zwischen Vertex 2 60GB mit Fw 1.35 & meiner neuen Plextor M3 128gig 

Plextor M3 - gecloned von der Vertex  - Fw.1.01



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vertex 2 extendet noch mit 32Nm chips & Fw 1.35
War zu 80% voll
(Secure Erase ist bei den SN chips Pflicht weil die schreibraten brechen wie man sieht wirklich extrem ein. Man kann schon von den Monatlichen Secure erase sprechen...........)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Huch da hast du aber einen netten Auslesefehler bei deiner V2 im AS-SSD-Bench


----------



## razzor1984 (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Huch da hast du aber einen netten Auslesefehler bei deiner V2 im AS-SSD-Bench


 Den as nehm ich net ernst  - CrystalDiskMark glaubich liefert halbwegs realistisch werte ^^
Aber man merkt den unterschied zwischen vertex & der M3 immens allein der start  Die Programmisntallation ist auch nur mehr ein genuss ......

Die Vertex steckt jetzt im lenovo z360 ^^ dort wird sie nicht so offt verwendet und vielleicht schaffe ich dann mal die 3 stunden ohne steckdose


----------



## mojoxy (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Klar bei den seq. Werten hat sich schon was getan. Deswegen musste ja auch die nächste Schnittstelle (SATA 6Gb/s) her. Bei den 4K-Werten (nicht die 4K-QD XY) hat sich aber fast gar nichts bewegt. Da dürften die Hersteller mal ansetzen, damit die auch noch bisschen mehr bringen


----------



## razzor1984 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da gebe ich dir vollens recht bei den 4Kwerten  aber das wird noch dauern. Jetzt rennen mal die Teile ohne ein Schwachstelle im Sys zu sein. Wenn man es hart betrachtet was OCZ für RMA - Zahlen hat und wie viele Bugs manche Serien hatten, muss man schon jetzt glücklich sein 
Der Einzige Grund warum ich mir die Plextor geleistet hab war der unschlagbare Preis. 128GIG (119,5 real) um 128 euro da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen(Ladengeschäft^^). Bedingt durch akkute Platzprobleme auf der nur 55GB großen Vertex 2E und miserablen Datenraten ist es mir auch nicht schwergefallen. 
Gespannt bin ich was bei den SSDs in zukunft passieren wird  (Glaub die gröbsten Kinderkrankheiten sind ausgemerzt)

Edit: Zu der vertex ich habe es von der 1.01 bis zur 1.35 FW durchgehalten - der Leidensweg war groß. Der "Monatliche" Secure erase war da leider pflicht und ohne Acronis hatte ich Sie glaubich, gegen die Wand geschmissn


----------



## mojoxy (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab das bei meiner V2 aufgegeben. Hatte einmal die aktuellste FW aufgespielt und dann war gut. Selbst wenn die theoretischen Werte nach ~ 1 Monat eingebrochen sind, hab ich keine Secure Erases mit Backup und Hin und Her gemacht. Habs einfach gelassen - war mir Wurscht. Das System hat sich immer noch genau angefühlt und darauf kam es mir an


----------



## razzor1984 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Leider waren nach einer längerne Zeit bei der Vertex 2 E (wenn man keinen Secure erase machte) so komische denkpausen drinnen sprich es war für eine paar sec ein freez der wurde dann endgültik mit Fw.1.35 glaubich mal entschärft aber das Teil war rein von den Probs die ich hatte ein Epic Fail. Mir war zum Schluss die Datenrate schon egal weil ich dann ohne BSOD booten konnte und keine Frezzes mehr hatte nur der Speicherplatz war dann schlussendlich das Knock out Kriterum........ Der Systemstart war halt auch mit steigender Datendichte eher schleppen .......
Wenn ich so zurückblicke wurde die Vertex 2 ja immer empfohlen, hatte man nicht schon vorher gewusst das die Datenraten so extrem einbrechen bei den SF Controllern ??


----------



## mojoxy (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Leider waren nach einer längerne Zeit bei der Vertex 2 E (wenn man keinen Secure erase machte) so komische denkpausen drinnen sprich es war für eine paar sec ein freez der wurde dann endgültik mit Fw.1.35 glaubich mal entschärft aber das Teil war rein von den Probs die ich hatte ein Epic Fail. Mir war zum Schluss die Datenrate schon egal weil ich dann ohne BSOD booten konnte und keine Frezzes mehr hatte nur der Speicherplatz war dann schlussendlich das Knock out Kriterum........ Der Systemstart war halt auch mit steigender Datendichte eher schleppen .......
> Wenn ich so zurückblicke wurde die Vertex 2 ja immer empfohlen, hatte man nicht schon vorher gewusst das die Datenraten so extrem einbrechen bei den SF Controllern ??


Die Problembeschreibung klingt aber viel mehr nach dem "LPM-Bug", als nach einbrechenden Datenraten. Hattest du das ordentlich deaktiviert? Ansonsten würde ich hier mal die Fehlersuche beginnen 

Mal wieder was anderes: Marvell stellt SSD-Controller der 3. Generation vor
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was die noch so aus der Trickkiste zaubern und ob die FWs dann auch wirklich Kapital aus dem großen Cache schlagen. Mal schauen, ob auch das fertige Produkt auch an dem Preismodell (günstiger als der Vorgänger), wie der Controller orientiert. Neue Generation mit 128GB für 150€ fände ich schon sehr interessant  (Ich weiß ist nicht günstiger als der Vorgänger aktuell, aber ich beziehe mich in dieser Betrachtung auch eher auf den Einführungspreis).


----------



## razzor1984 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Die Problembeschreibung klingt aber viel mehr nach dem "LPM-Bug", als nach einbrechenden Datenraten. Hattest du das ordentlich deaktiviert? Ansonsten würde ich hier mal die Fehlersuche beginnen



Bei einem reinen Amd System gibts keinen Inteltreiber  , so viel ich weiß sind nur die Sandychipsätze davon betroffen ?



mojoxy schrieb:


> Mal wieder was anderes: Marvell stellt SSD-Controller der 3. Generation vor
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was die noch so aus der Trickkiste zaubern und ob die FWs dann auch wirklich Kapital aus dem großen Cache schlagen. Mal schauen, ob auch das fertige Produkt auch an dem Preismodell (günstiger als der Vorgänger), wie der Controller orientiert. Neue Generation mit 128GB für 150€ fände ich schon sehr interessant  (Ich weiß ist nicht günstiger als der Vorgänger aktuell, aber ich beziehe mich in dieser Betrachtung auch eher auf den Einführungspreis).


 
Wie du schon sagst muss eine neue Sata Generation her  aber ich hoffe mal das ich für die nächsten 3 Jahre mit der Plextor zufrieden bin, sollte das Teil frühzeitig eingehen ich hab fünf Jahre Garantie 
Preislich soll es sich ja bei ~ einen Dollar pro Gigabyte einpendeln... aber schau ma mal was der Sommer bringt


----------



## mojoxy (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bei einem reinen Amd System gibts keinen Inteltreiber  , so viel ich weiß sind nur die Sandychipsätze davon betroffen ?


Ne das war nicht chipsatzunabhängig, sondern eher SSD-Controllerabhängig (bzw. FW).



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst muss eine neue Sata Generation her  aber ich hoffe mal das ich für die nächsten 3 Jahre mit der Plextor zufrieden bin, sollte das Teil frühzeitig eingehen ich hab fünf Jahre Garantie
> Preislich soll es sich ja bei ~ einen Dollar pro Gigabyte einpendeln... aber schau ma mal was der Sommer bringt


Ach die seq. Raten sind mir ziemlich gleich. Kann damit eh nichts anfangen, da ich immer nur ein SSD/System verbaue.

Das mit dem "einen Dollar pro Gigabyte" bezieht sich ja erst mal nur auf die NANDs, und wahrscheinlich hier auch nur auf die low-mid-range Consumerprodukte. Die Synchron und Toggle werden wahrscheinlich schon noch bisschen mehr löhnen. Aber mal sehen was die (nahe) Zukunft bringt.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ne das war nicht chipsatzunabhängig, sondern eher SSD-Controllerabhängig (bzw. FW).



Wusste ich bis dato noch nicht, hoffe dass OCZ das mit der FW1.35 hinbekommen hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist mal ein Speed Test auf dem Z360, leider ist die interne Schnittstelle nicht gearde "schell"
..... aber besser als die Stock WD Blue mit 5400rpm(Extrem langsam, da hatte ich Schreibraten von 8 - 10 MB/s )


mojoxy schrieb:


> Ach die seq. Raten sind mir ziemlich gleich. Kann damit eh nichts anfangen, da ich immer nur ein SSD/System verbaue.
> 
> Das mit dem "einen Dollar pro Gigabyte" bezieht sich ja erst mal nur auf die NANDs, und wahrscheinlich hier auch nur auf die low-mid-range Consumerprodukte. Die Synchron und Toggle werden wahrscheinlich schon noch bisschen mehr löhnen. Aber mal sehen was die (nahe) Zukunft bringt.



Eine SSD hat nur als OS-Platte eine Daseinsberechtigung
Ich bin ja auch gespannt wie das mit einem Dollar pro GIG wirklich umgesetzt wird. Weil wenn die Hersteller billig Nands verbauen muss en guter Controler her. Wenn das dann nicht alles so klappt haben wir ein neues Fiasko ala OCZ .........


----------



## roheed (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Wenn _Ferrari _davorsteht stimmt das natürlich hundertpro - bei_ Golf _ist das immerhin noch für einen Schmunzler gut.


ähm...was kostet nochmal ein Ferrari im vergleich zu einem Golf?! ...ach stimmt das Fünffache  Leistung aber nur das doppelte ...hmm ne lass mal  Da könnte man die diskusion anfangen...ich kauf mir erst nen Ferrari wenn der Preis bei 1€ pro PS angekommen ist ...gleiche mülltonnen diskusion wie sie bei SSD gemacht wurden...nur das die leute, jetzt wo wir tatsächlich bei ca. 1€ angekommen sind vermutlich maulen und meinen... ne ssd ist viel zu teuer ich kauf mir erst eine wenn wir bei 50 cent gelanden sind  Und so wartet man ein leben lang  Da mach ich es doch wie mit dem GTI, bis ich die Kohle für nen 911 oder Ferrari zusammen habe, finde ich mich halt mit dem "volksporsche" gti ab


----------



## razzor1984 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ähm...was kostet nochmal ein Ferrari im vergleich zu einem Golf?! ...ach stimmt das Fünffache  Leistung aber nur das doppelte ...hmm ne lass mal  Da könnte man die diskusion anfangen...ich kauf mir erst nen Ferrari wenn der Preis bei 1€ pro PS angekommen ist ...gleiche mülltonnen diskusion wie sie bei SSD gemacht wurden...nur das die leute, jetzt wo wir tatsächlich bei ca. 1€ angekommen sind vermutlich maulen und meinen... ne ssd ist viel zu teuer ich kauf mir erst eine wenn wir bei 50 cent gelanden sind  Und so wartet man ein leben lang  Da mach ich es doch wie mit dem GTI, bis ich die Kohle für nen 911 oder Ferrari zusammen habe, finde ich mich halt mit dem "volksporsche" gti ab


 
Es wird immer Leute geben die jammern und der Meinung sind eine SSD ist viel zu teuer.Glaube man kann bald sagen das Sie langsam billiger werden weil das Produktionsrad sich nun schneller dreht die Nachfrage ist da und der Absatz kann steigen. Somit sind mal die Grundlagen simpler Marktwirtschaft erfüllt  
Allein was ein Ferrari säuft  da müsste man schon BP-Aktien haben um sich den zu finanzieren 
Der Gti is einfach die vernünftigste Lösung - 2.0 Liter und diese per Turboaufladung PS mäßig hochgezüchtet  
Rein aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen fahr ich SKDODA Fabia Greenline


----------



## mojoxy (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ...gleiche mülltonnen diskusion wie sie bei SSD gemacht wurden...nur das die leute, jetzt wo wir tatsächlich bei ca. 1€ angekommen sind vermutlich maulen und meinen... ne ssd ist viel zu teuer ich kauf mir erst eine wenn wir bei 50 cent gelanden sind


Ne nicht ganz. Neue Stimmung, die ich letztens aufgefangen habe war: "128GB für 100€". Gleiches Gelaber nur in grün 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Rein aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen fahr ich SKDODA Fabia Greenline


Aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen fahre ich RMV (lokaler Nahverkehrsbund).


----------



## roheed (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Rein aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen fahr ich SKDODA Fabia Greenline


hehe, ich bin 9 Jahre TDI gefahren ^^ Aber manchmal muss man einfach die Karte durch den Schlitz ziehen und was verrücktes machen  So langsam habe ich mich auch wieder dran gewöhnt einmal die Woche die Tanke aufzusuchen XD Mit meinem Diesel hab ich hierfür schon das navi einschalten müssen 



> Ne nicht ganz. Neue Stimmung, die ich letztens aufgefangen habe war: "128GB für 100€". Gleiches Gelaber nur in grün


Und selbst wenn die 128gb version 60€ kostet gibt es noch skeptiker weil es dann immer noch heißen wird für 60€ kann ich mir gleich ne 2TB hdd holen *lach*


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

Habe mal eine Frage zum Speicherplatz
Wenn ich nur Win7 + Lieblingsspiel auf der SSD installiere, soll ich da eher 64GB oder 128GB nehmen?
Oder kann ich beruhigt auch Office und andere Programme darauf installieren?
Würde dann die Samsung 830 nehmen.
Ich tendiere aber eher zur 128 Version, da ich gelesen habe, dass es da Unterschiede bzgl. Der Schnelligkeit gibt....
Was sagen die "SSDler" dazu?


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

moin moin foxi ^^
Wenn du das eine oder andere Game auf die SSD machen willst solltest du doch lieber zur 128gb version greifen. Ich glaub mit der 64 machst dir dann keinen gefallen, auch wenn es gehen könnte. HAst dann aber nur noch paar gb reserve und das ist auf die dauer echt streßig ^^ Hab mittlerweile auch BF3 auf der SSD neben windows und nen haufen haufen zeugs hab ich noch 20gb frei von 90gb...also mit der 128 hast noch ziemlich viel luft nach oben dann und so haste dann über jahre noch spaß an deiner neuen Rakete ^^

Zum thema SSD kauf würde ich dir die m4, Samsung 830 oder Corsair Performance greifen ... und genau in dieser reihenfolge


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

Okay, danke, ich werde dann wie schon geschrieben zur Samsung 830 greifen 
Wenn ich die 128GB Version nehme, dann kann ich doch Windows, einige wichtige Programme (Office etc.) und das Lieblingsspiel darauf installieren, oder?
Ich denke der Speicherplatz wird dafür reichen.
Noch eine Frage: Bringt das installieren von Spielen auf der SSD von den Ladezeiten her einen spürbaren Unterschied?


----------



## PontifexM (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kommt auf das spiel an.


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Noch eine Frage: Bringt das installieren von Spielen auf der SSD von den Ladezeiten her einen spürbaren Unterschied?


Wie Pontifex schon meinte, hängt das extrem vom Game ab! WoW und BF3 erkennste auf einer SSD schier nicht wieder, andere games dafür profitieren überhaupt nicht von einer SSD. was willste den drauf machen? Auf der STartseite gibts hier paar diagramme zu diesem Thema.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

Würde dann Anno 1404 nehmen, evtl. auch mal Need for Speed Carbon 

EDIT: Habe gerade im Startpost das Diagramm angesehen, Anno profitiert ein bisschen


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hmm Anno hab ich noch nicht probiert...aber da anno auch lange ladezeiten hat dürftest auch da was merken....mit 128 gb kannst du auf jeden fall windows und alle aber wirklich alle programme drauf machen... dürfte am ende max 60gb belegen...dann hast nochmal 60 gb für games... Gut was passt dann drauf? 2-4 games.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

Werde heute am PC mal überprüfen wie viel Speicher ich für Programme beansprucht habe.
Die SSD werde ich aber erst im Sommer / so im Juli kaufen, im Moment fehlt das Geld :/
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

glaubet mir..."programme" sind speicherplatzmässig ein Witz...da langen wenige GB schon um alles abzudecken. Schwierig wird es erst wenn du Prof. Prog wie Adobe CS5 oder irgendwelche CAD programme betreiben willst. Die fressen dann schon mal gerne soviel wie ein game ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

Ok, habe mal nachgeschaut:
Programme: 5,50GB
Anno-Ordner: 3.39GB
Habe mal eine Frage:
Wenn ich von der HDD Anno auf die SSD ziehe (also den Ordner), dann sollte es doch funktionieren, oder?
EDIT:
Gesamter Spiele-Ordner: 52GB


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wenn du vom alten Anno redest könnte das sicherlich gehen...wo das spiel liegt ist relativ...die pfade zu savegames ist idr das größere problem. Du solltest windows neu auf die ssd aufspielen und dabei achten, die ganzen savegames mit auf die neue ssd zu ziehn sonst sind sie idr wech^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

Ja, werden denn die Saves automatisch auf die Win Platte oder auf C gelegt?
Weil die SSD ist bei mir dann ja E:
Weil ich auf der HDD C und D habe...


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hÄ?! verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst ^^ wenn du die ssd einbaust und windows drauf machst wird sie automatisch C...deine HDD mit C und D rückt automatisch eins auf also D und E. Moderne games legen ihre Savegames idr auf der C Platte ab ... neuerdings allerdings auch beim Hersteller selber.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Okay, habe ich verstanden, ich wusste nicht, dass die Windows Platte automatisch C: ist 
Ich will die SSD jetzt schon haben 
*Vorfreudehab*


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

vorfreude ist die schönste freude ^^ geht auf jeden fall ab wie schmieds katze ^^ Das warten lohnt sich, glaubet mir


----------



## mojoxy (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

C:\ ist bei Windows immer die Partition von der gebootet wurde, wie roheed ja schon korrekt bemerkt hat.

Jedes Spiel legt seine Spielstände an anderen Orten ab. Manche noch "klassisch" im Installationspfad, viele im "Eigene Dateien"-Ordner, manche im "App-Locale", einige wenige auf externen Servern (z.B. Steam). Am einfachsten bemühst du Google mal mit dem Namen dem Spiel plus "Savegames Speicherort". So kommst du wahrscheinlich am schnellsten zum Ziel.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

Gut, werde mir bei Zeiten mal die Save-Pfade aufschreiben von allen Games, damit ich es beim Backup leichter habe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Laufwerksbuchstabe wird nie auf dem Laufwerk selber gespeichert sondern wird bei jedem neu Start von win7 neu vergeben. Das merkst du wenn du ein neues Laufwerk anschließt dann können sich alle Buchstaben verschieben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2012)

Geht das auch?
http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/SS...auf-SSD-umziehen-Galerie_53264736.html?show=8
Am besten vom Ersten Bild schauen


----------



## roheed (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

gehen würde es sicher aber wir empfehlen grundsätzlich lieber des neu drauf zu machen...dann kannst von anfang an den vollen speed nutzen und ziehst nicht den ganzen alten "balast" mit


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2012)

Okay, hab auf der Partition 1 aber eh nur Win + Treiber


----------



## roheed (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

aso...ja dann kannst du dich evtl. an die Liste von chip halten...habs nur überflogen aber das nötigste scheint da angesprochen worden zu sein^^ich bleib aber dabei das ich kein freund vom HDD auf SSD clonen bin auch wenn es idr geht


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2012)

Ich glaube ich mach das so...
Naja werde über das Thema nochmal mit nem Bekannten reden, mal sehen was der meint...
Freue mich schon darauf, dass ich während dem Boot nicht immer mit dem iPod dann noch durchs Forum surfe


----------



## roheed (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Genial, wieder einen Meilenstein erreicht ^^ die 300 000 Klick Hürde wurde geknackt  
Macht mich natürlich mächtig Stolz und ich danke allen hier für den andauernden Erfolg 
​


----------



## mojoxy (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Geht das auch?
> SSD Migration Kit: Gratis von Festplatte auf SSD umziehen - 8 - Bilder - CHIP Online
> Am besten vom Ersten Bild schauen


Ehrlich gesagt: Ich bin kein großer Freund von HDD auf SSD clonen. Erst letzte Woche, hatte ein Kommilitone das gleich mit seiner neuen Errungenschaft vorgehabt. Ich hab ihn noch davor gewarnt. Naja er hat es auch versucht ("weil die Tools, die dabei waren, so toll sind..."), aber nach ca. 2h verzweifelt aufgegeben. Ich mag es, wenn ich Recht behalte


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2012)

Okay, ich mach's "manuell" 
Freue mich schon so


----------



## mojoxy (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zu Recht!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jap für SSD Anfänger gibt es einfach zu viele Fallstricke! Selbst ich der schon recht erfahren ist vermeide von HDD auf SSD zu clonen und mach grundsätzlich eine neu Installation auf der SSD! Wenn es um win7 geht natürlich bei XP oder Vista kann man clonen da es eh egal ist weil die beiden BS die SSD eh nicht erkennen!


----------



## roheed (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

naja aber auf alligment muss man denoch aufpassen egal ob XP, vista oder w7


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> naja aber auf alligment muss man denoch aufpassen egal ob XP, vista oder w7


 
Naja passiert ja nur wenn du formatierst und den Fehler kannst auch unter win7 machen!


----------



## roheed (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

oder ein XP clone einspielst zb


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> oder ein XP clone einspielst zb


 
Solang du die SSD nicht formatierst kannst ein clone XP ruhig drauf spielen!


----------



## roheed (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hä?! ne eben nicht^^ auch ein clone überschreibt dir den MBR und schon ist der allignment hinüber ^^ das hat dann nur noch relativ wenig mit formatieren zu tun..das macht dann unter Umständen schon das clone tool für dich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hmm, solang die Partition Tabelle erhalten bleibt, bleibt auch das NTFS Dateisystem uns somit dürfte es nichts aus machen zu klonen!
Clonen, schreibt doch nur die Daten und nicht die NTFS Struktur oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## roheed (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wie gesagt, ich bin mir extrem sicher das manche Tools so gut wie alles mit einer hdd/ssd machen dürfen^^ und somit wird auch ein evtl. falscher allignment der bei einer hdd nicht gestört hat mit vererbt...also wie auch immer. ich würde von hdd auf ssd geclone immer bleiben lassen. vollkommen unabhängig vom OS


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich bin mir extrem sicher das manche Tools so gut wie alles mit einer hdd/ssd machen dürfen^^ und somit wird auch ein evtl. falscher allignment der bei einer hdd nicht gestört hat mit vererbt...also wie auch immer. ich würde von hdd auf ssd geclone immer bleiben lassen. vollkommen unabhängig vom OS


 
Jap seh ich genauso!


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wow, was eine stille hier


----------



## mojoxy (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich glaube das Sommerloch beginnt dieses Jahr etwas früher ^^


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

im moment passiert ja auch nicht wirklich was im ssd bereich.
sollte endlich mal die zwei noch verpackten einbauen


----------



## mojoxy (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oh man(n) was für ein Luxus!


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ach ja, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Otherian (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo liebe Community,

erstmal ein riesen Danke für diesen Guide. Hat mir wirklich sehr viel geholfen und war einfach mal Mega-Informativ (:
Leider kann ich mit den Benchmark-Ergebnissen nicht wirklich etwas anfangen. Daher dachte ich poste ich einfach mal meine und eventuell kann ja mal wer drüber schaun und mir mitteilen ob da alles ok ist? 
Stimmt der Controller der SSD Platte (also, unterstützt der den Trim-Befehl?) ~

Außerdem habe ich noch das (ich glaube schon all zu) bekannte S.M.A.R.T Problem bei meiner alten Platte (es kommt wenn ich sie an nem AHCI Anschluss habe SMART-Fehler). Habe das jetzt so gelöst, dass ich 2 Anschlüsse meines Boards auf IDE rennen lasse, dort die alte Platte dran habe und an den anderen 4 (auf AHCI) die SSD. Gibts eventuell auch ne andere Möglichkeit? Werde aus den ganzen Googel-Ergebnissen nicht wirklich schlau bzw. BIOS Flashen möchte ich eigentlich nicht...

Mein System ist:
Board: GA-MA770T-UD3P
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4
Graka: HD Radeon 4890 Vapor-X
Speicher: Uhm... ich glaube es waren 4GB Kingston DDR3
EDIT: Achja, alte Festplatte ist die: Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 2TB (müsste die neue FIrmware drauf sein; Die Platte hatte da so paar Probleme *seufz*)
Fehlt etwas wichtiges?


In diesem Sinne,
mfg Othi (:

Anhang:
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg844/scaled.php?server=844&filename=blubqv.png&res=medium


----------



## roheed (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> wow, was eine stille hier


ich denke so stück für stück ist das thema SSD doch bald durchgelutscht ^^ Wollte die ruhe auch nicht kaputt machen  Abgesehen davon, tummel ich mich ja zZ lieber draußen rum bei dem geilen Wetter^^ Und die zeit wo ich noch vorm Rechner sitze wird aus aktuellem Anlass lieber dem GTI forum gegönnt  nächste woche hab ich Urlaub...dann ist Schluss mit Ruhe XD




> Hallo liebe Community,erstmal ein riesen Danke für diesen Guide. Hat mir wirklich sehr viel geholfen und war einfach mal Mega-Informativ (:


@Otherian
Vielen dank, Freut mich das dir der Guide gefallen hat und weiterhelfen konnte
Auf den ersten Blick sieht bei dir soweit alles IO aus... SInd halt typische werte für SATA 2. Das mit dem Smart bug gibt es leider nur eine vernünftige Lösung...Bios update, sry^^ Hat bei mir auch geholfen und ist gar nicht so schwer ^^


----------



## thom_cat (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wetter wird ja "zum glück" wieder schlechter, da kann man wieder was am rechner basteln.
hab ja endlich die performance pro am laufen und heute kam mein neues z77 board


----------



## roheed (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das mit der Corsair hab ich schon mitbekommen ^^ und? merkt man einen wirklichen unterschied zu allen andern ssd's? 

Mir ist bisher nur aufgefallen, dass die ersten indilinx SSD etwas träger werden wenn sie mehrere sachen gleichzeitig machen müssen...neue modelle sind da doch schon deutlich besser im multitasking


----------



## thom_cat (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

natürlich merkt man da keinen unterschied... geht doch auch eher ums haben


----------



## Medcha (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So, ich hab jetzt auch endlich zugeschlagen: *Corsair Force GT 120GB (FW: 1.3.3)*. Gerade beim laden von Windows Programmen oder ähnlichen Dingen schon echt schneller. BF3 lädt auch schneller. Bisher bin ich schon zufrieden. Noch keine Probleme gehabt... bisher. Jetzt hab ich die letzte sinnvolle Ausbaustufe meines (Budget)-Systems erreicht. Kann alles machen, was ich so im Kopf hab.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

mal so ne frage, könnte ich mit einen von diesen SSD´s glücklich werden? Oder sollte ich doch eine andere nehmen?

OCZ Octane-S2 256GB
OCZ Agility 3 240GB
Patriot Pyro 240GB
Patriot Torqx 2 256GB

Gruß


----------



## roheed (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hi, warum willst du zu solchen SSD greifen? Weil sie relativ günstig sind?

Die Octane hat nen Indilinx Controller, aktuell nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit.
Die Agility und die Pyro haben nen abgespeckten SAndforce 2 Controller...sind Leistungsmäßig auf dem Niveau der ersten Sandforce Generation 
Und der Controller der Torqx 2 hab ich noch nie gehört ^^ Vermutlich ne Eigenentwicklung. 

Also ich tue mich grad schwer mich für eine der SSD zu begeistern ^^ Sie sind zwar Preislich interessant, aber dafür musst du paar Abstriche bei der Leistung machen.


----------



## davidof2001 (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich wollte mich auch mal umschauen um meine Gamingplatte mit 250GB endlich mal abzulösen. Also geht es dabei vornehmlich um den Preis denn ich denke Performancetechnisch wird man da keine großen Unterschiede merken, oder? 

Ind die Auswahl würden die oberen 5-6 SSDs kommen   LINK


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> hi, warum willst du zu solchen SSD greifen? Weil sie relativ günstig sind?
> 
> Die Octane hat nen Indilinx Controller, aktuell nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit.
> Die Agility und die Pyro haben nen abgespeckten SAndforce 2 Controller...sind Leistungsmäßig auf dem Niveau der ersten Sandforce Generation
> ...


 
Ja, weil die günstig sind, deshalb. Bin Schüler und habe auch nicht grad sehr viel Geld zu Verfügung.

Also wenn die nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit sind, fallen die Raus genau wie die abgespeckten SF 2 Controllerversionen. Ich suche nach etwas, was Performance hat und sowohl Leistungstechnisch gut dabei sind. Langlebigkeit und Geschwindigkeit sollte stabil dabei bleibe.

Was wären denn alternativen zu den SSD´s? Außer die beliebten 830ger, m4 und Corsair Performance.


----------



## Heretic (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst ja mal ne Plextor PX - M3 in angriff nehmen. 
Mal sehen ob die es nochmal schaft Platz 1 in der Rangliste einzunehmen. ^^

mfg Heretic


----------



## roheed (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@davidof und PSPHAcker

Wie wäre es den mit der Corsair Force 3? ich denke die ist noch der beste Kompromiss.
Die 830, m4 und Corsair Performance Pro sind halt in meinen Augen die Performance Sieger. Arg viel schlechter sollte die Corsair Force im Alltag auch nicht abschneiden. Mit kleinem budget muss man halt immer bereit sein, Kompromisse einzugehen.


----------



## thom_cat (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wäre eher für diese hier: SanDisk Extreme 240GB
nutzt keinen asynchronen flash, ist preislich aber ähnlich positioniert.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@roheed

Die Corsair Force 3 hört sich auch interessant an.

@thom_cat

Hört sich ebenfalls Interessant an sowie Preislich auch.



Im HWLuxx bieter mir jemand eine Samsung 810 an. Die SSD soll laut ihm im endeffekt eine 470ger Serie sein, allerdings schon mit verbautem synchronen Speicher. Sollte ich da für 190€ inkl. Versand zuschlagen?


----------



## blackout24 (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Heretic schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal ne Plextor PX - M3 in angriff nehmen.
> Mal sehen ob die es nochmal schaft Platz 1 in der Rangliste einzunehmen. ^^
> 
> mfg Heretic


 
Hat ja auch ein Marvell Controller wie die M4. Und ein M im Namen. Muss ja schnell sein.
Mhh kommt das M vom Marvell Controller? Aufeinmal ergibt alles einen Sinn.


----------



## roheed (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Im HWLuxx bieter mir jemand eine Samsung 810 an. Die SSD soll laut ihm  im endeffekt eine 470ger Serie sein, allerdings schon mit verbautem  synchronen Speicher. Sollte ich da für 190€ inkl. Versand zuschlagen?



mir sagt die 810 gerade gar nichts  190€ wäre mir fast noch zuviel für eine gebrauchte ssd. für 210 kriegste ja schon die ersten neuen...mind. genauso schnell wie die 470+ reihe


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> mir sagt die 810 gerade gar nichts  190€ wäre mir fast noch zuviel für eine gebrauchte ssd. für 210 kriegste ja schon die ersten neuen...mind. genauso schnell wie die 470+ reihe


 
Wie gesagt, es ist im Endeffekt eine 470 mit den Chips von einer 830. Also ein Hybrid 

Du bist also der Meinung, ich soll mir eine Samsung 830 mit 256GB, eine Crucial m4 mit 256GB oder eine Corsair Force Series 3 F240 holen.

Was würdest du an meiner stelle machen?


----------



## roheed (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

da wir zwei auch aus dem gleichen schwabenländle kommen würde ich...auf keinen fall soviel geld für eine zweite ssd ausgeben  du hast doch selber gesagt du bist noch schüler...warum dann 200€ + für eine 2. ssd ausgeben? damit games 2 sekunden schneller starten?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich will ja keine 2 SSD´s in System Packen. Die Mushkin ist schon verkauft 

Was würdest du mir denn Raten?

Doch eine kleinere zu nehmen?


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich weiß halt immer noch nicht so recht was du dir durch den Umstieg erhoffst  wenn du lust und das geld hast kannst du durchaus zu ner 256 gb SSD greifen, mir wäre das aber noch zu teuer für ein bischen mehr Spieleperformance beim Laden. Das man mit einer 120 gb in verbindung mit games nicht weit kommt ist mir auch bewusst. evtl wäre eine 180 gb noch die goldene mitte.


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück. Irgendwie sind meine Benachrichtigungen bei neuen Beiträgen nicht mehr zugestellt worden. Naja hatte ne schöne Woche auch ohne euch 

@PSP-Hacker: Schüler mit begrenzten Budget sein, aber ne 240-256GB SSD haben wollen widerspricht sich meine Auffassung nach. Warum benötigst du denn ein so großes SSD, oder besser: warum glaubst du, so ein großes SSD zu benötigen? Tut es nicht vielleicht auch ein 120-128GB Modell?


----------



## Gohrbi (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe die 64 GB fürs BS und ne 120er für Spiele.
Reicht vollkommen, da ist Steam und Origin drauf.
Installiert habe ich nur 5 Spiele, die aktuellsten halt.
Alles andere ist auf ner normalen HDD.


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

jo mir scheint die 2 SSD lösung von gohrbi auch noch die fast vernünftigste Lösung zu sein...die preise fallen ja zz schon recht gut. noch vor nem Jahr waren wir bei fast 2€ pro GB, heute sind auch schon mal 1€ pro GB und weniger drin...gerade wenn man eh schon ne ssd hat würde ich noch ein bischen warten. ich denke die 50 cent pro gb sind schon in greifbarer nähe. von einer ssd generation zu einer andern wird man kaum einen schub verpüren...in meinen augen reine geldvernichtung aber was weiß ich kleiner schwabe schon  (würde Hulk jetzt sagen wenn er nicht mal wieder seinem neuem Hobby, Forensprerre nachgehen würde  )


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok, jetzt hat sich anscheinend die frage nach eine großen SSD auch gestrichen, NT ist im Eimer -..- Also Entweder kleine SSD nehmen mit NT oder große SSD nehmen und kein NT kaufen


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

was bringt dir eine SSD ohne NT?  mach mich nicht schwach...wie hast du das seasonic kaputt bekommen? hab ja das gleiche drin


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie das geschehen konnte.

Das NT hat sogar GTX580 SLI sowie ein 2700K auf 5 GHz locker mit gemacht. Bin nicht mal über die 640W Marke damit gekommen. Seit dem ich das neue Sys habe (Sig) will es nicht mehr richtig. Sobald Graka Last hat (habe GTX285 Matrix, 2 x GTX480 und 1x HD5870 getestet) geht der PC aus. bzw. erst sag monitor kein Signal und dann häng sich der auf. Bei der Matrix, gleich komplett aus.

Eben, es bring nichts. Deshalb kleine SSD und NT.


----------



## thom_cat (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

schreib seasonic an, bei defekt bekommst du ein komplett neues nt zum austausch.
dauert etwa ne woche.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Echt jetzt!?

Dann mache ich irgendetwas Falsch^^ Dann muss ich nochmal bei Seasonic auf der HP nachschauen.

Denn ich finde iwie nicht den richtigen Ansprechpartner bei denne auf der Seite.


----------



## thom_cat (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

keine ahnung wo man es da findet, aber die sache ist ja geklärt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Eben 

Ich lese mir grad nochmal den Artikel auf der ersten Seite durch und ich glaube, es wird doch nur eine 120 / 128GB SSD werden.


----------



## blackout24 (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du weißt doch, wieviel Platz du mit deinem jetzigen System an OS + Programme verbrauchst. Den Rest kannst du doch auf die HHD lagern.


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo also SSD-Speicherplatz auf "Vorrat" kaufen, rein nach dem Motto, eigentlich reichen 120GB aus, aber man will sich ja alle Optionen offen lassen, macht auf Grund des stetigen Preisverfalls und Fortschritt der noch recht jungen Technik eigentlich keinen Sinn. Es sei denn der Anstieg der benötigten Daten ist schon jetzt kalkulierbar und tritt in naher Zukunft ein (z.B. neues Projekt).


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oha guckt mal was ich gerade entdeckt habe: Crucial m4 unter der magischen 1€/GB-Grenze! Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
Okay es kommt natürlich noch Versand hinzu. Wenn man aber bei "hardwareversand.de" mit Vorkasse bestellt und den Gutschein "VU9XVTV5FB" (nur noch heute gültig) eingibt bekommst du die sogar für 119,59€ also ~0,93€/GB. Wenn das mal kein Schnapper ist. Ich bin schon wieder in Versuchung ^^

Könnte doch durchaus interessant für dich sein, PSP-Hacker.

PS: Sorry für DP. Bin am Handy unterwegs, da ist editieren immer nicht so prall...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei mir war es halt so zu erst geplant, dass wenn ich eine große SSD mir hole und endlich mal alles drauf machen kann, was ich so gut wie jeden tag brauche. Also unter anderem auch einige Spiele. Ich wollte einfach mal ohne immer nach denken zu müssen wo Installiere ich was, wo speichere ich das ab.

Da es aber irgendwie Spaß gemacht hat das ganze verwalten und denken, kam mein Wandel jetzt wieder.

Ich habe es mittlerweile auf diese SSD´s eingeschreckt:

Corsair Force Series 3 F120
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB

Was meint ihr? Welche SSD nun?


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mein Post gerade hast du gesehen? Sollte deine Frage eigentlich auflösen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nein, habe ich grad nicht gesehen.

Wird wie es aussieht gleich geordert. Vllt finde ich ja noch 1-2 Leute die auch eine Wollen und dann wird Sammelbestellung gemacht.


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann mach aber lieber Einzelbestellungen, dann kannst du nämlich den Gutschein drei mal verwenden ^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Stimmt auch wieder^^


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Da es aber irgendwie Spaß gemacht hat das ganze verwalten und denken, kam mein Wandel jetzt wieder.


den stress mach ich mir erst gar nicht ^^ Windows + Programme auf die SSD...alles andere auf die hdd XD Fertig....ganz ohne Stress^^ mich reizt es gerade überhaupt nicht eine zweite ssd zu kaufen. Bin mit dieser kombi mehr als glücklich und wie schon mehrfach gesagt...bei mp3, Filmen Bilder und sonstige speicherfresser bringt eine SSD eh kaum was. 

Außerdem muss ich jetzt erstmal 170 € für EINEN neuen reifen hinblättern...hab mir nen nagel eingefangen...wieso müssen Leute nur mit Nägel streuen gegen die Glätte...tuts den salz nicht mehr?


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ...wieso müssen Leute nur mit Nägel streuen gegen die Glätte...tuts den salz nicht mehr?


Ist doch offensichtlich umweltfreundlicher! Das Salz verunreinigt doch nur das Grundwasser, der Nagel rostet einfach davon, in ein paar Jahren löst sich das Problem von selbst


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ne noch besser...die nägel werden fleißig von den Autofahrern selber aufgesammelt ne weile mit rumgefahren (mehr grip) und dann mit samt reifen entsorgt XD so haben alle was davon  vorallem die autohäuser und die reifenindustrie XD


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ATU - Meister gegen den Verschleiß 

Edit: Ah geht gar nicht. Hab zwei halbwegs sinnvolle Beiträge geschafft und nun schon wieder am spammen. roheed vergib mir. Ich verzieh mich lieber wieder und zocke Mass Effect weiter. Sonst werd ich damit nie fertig und mein Urlaub geht nur noch die Woche ^^

Edit2: So ich starte auch mal ein kleines Projekt hier im Forum. Mal sehen, ob es angenommen wird  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...11218-ssd-kfka-kurze-frage-kurze-antwort.html


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

sehe erst jetzt dein edit^^ der titel war so auffällig das ich auch so draufgeklickt habe ^^ könnte also klappen ^^ lese sonst nur noch selten die unterforen thread durch 




> ATU - Meister gegen den Verschleiß
> 
> Edit: Ah geht gar nicht. Hab zwei halbwegs sinnvolle Beiträge geschafft  und nun schon wieder am spammen. roheed vergib mir. Ich verzieh mich  lieber wieder und zocke Mass Effect weiter. Sonst werd ich damit nie  fertig und mein Urlaub geht nur noch die Woche ^^


ach egal...einer geht noch 

Bist ungeschickt, hast linke Hände 
Läufst gegen  Türen und auch Wände
Kannst nicht schrauben und nicht lenken 
Hast  auch Probleme mit dem Denken
Kriegst nicht mal deine Schuhe zu 

dann bist Du ein Mann für "ATU".​


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> lese sonst nur noch selten die unterforen thread durch


Ich auch nur noch ganz selten. Meist ist es ja auch immer der gleiche Käse. Vielleicht bald weniger, mal sehen.

@ATU:

Ich kenn den ein bisschen anders, aber so ist er auch gut ^^

Anfang ist gleich, erst ab "Denken" ist bisschen anders 
Kannst nicht von 12 bis Mittag Denken? 
Bist unrasiert und wasserdicht? 
Hauptschulabschluß hast du nicht?
Kriegst nicht mal deine Schuhe zu 

Du bist ein Mann für "ATU".


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Ich auch nur noch ganz selten. Meist ist es ja auch immer der gleiche Käse. Vielleicht bald weniger, mal sehen.


naja, manchmal bzw. meistens ist ein tag auch einfach zu kurz um alles unter einen hut zu kriegen und dann muss man halt anfangen Prioritäten zu setzten ^^ und diese habe ich halt dahin ausgerichtet, zumindest noch meine eigenen threads aktiv mitzugestalten ^^ ich denke wird auch jeder nachvollziehen können, dass bald 2 jahre intensive auseinander Setzung mit den immer wiederkehrenden fragen auch sehr aufs Nervenkostüm gehen ^^ Und bevor man rumstänkert sollte man sich vlt. auch lieber etwas zurück ziehen und andere zu wort kommen lassen 

Soviel zum "wort am Sonntag" ähmm Dienstag


----------



## mojoxy (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

WAAAAS? Ist schon wieder Dienstag? Verdammt mein Urlaub ist echt bald um -.-"


----------



## roheed (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

was fürn glück das das erst mein zweiter tag urlaub war *lach* und der geht bis ende ostern...moment mal da war doch was


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nabend leute, wie voll darf/sollte ich meine Samsung SSD 830 mit 128GB vollpacken bzw. frei lassen?


----------



## mojoxy (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja mehr als 128GB solltest du nicht draufschreiben, dann fängt er wieder vorne an und überschreibt gegebenenfalls bestehende Daten.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



also kann ich z.b. 100GB voll packen und habe dadurch keine nachteile?


----------



## mojoxy (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab auf meiner m4 gerade noch 2GB frei. Hab am WE mal wieder bisschen beim Bilder bearbeiten übertrieben. Vielleicht wird das System bisschen langsamer, aber da ich nicht täglich mit der Stoppuhr daneben sitze, bekomme ich das nicht mit.

Aktuelle SSDs kann man komplett voll machen, ohne nennenswerte Nachteile zu erhalten. Das war früher nicht immer so, deswegen der Zusatz "aktuelle"


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab seit gestern auch die M4 mit 128gb und find sie einfach geil, die ist ja so schön leise War auch der Grund warum ich sie überhaupt gekauft habe.
Wird wohl die einzige Platte bleiben denn ich bekomm die nichtmal halb voll von daher mehr als genug Speicherplatz.
Hab die vor ca. nem Jahr oder so beim Kumpel verbaut und der ist auch super zufrieden das Ding läuft ohne Probleme und ist schnell was sein Kaufgrund war


----------



## mojoxy (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Guck mal hier: Startschuss für OCZ Vertex 4 mit Indilinx Everest 2

OCZ scheint es wohl eilig zu haben ^^ Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass man eigentlich erst das 256GB Modell kaufen kann, wenn die Daten so stimmen, wie sie in der Pressemitteilung standen.

PS: Die kleine ist sogar schon lieferbar: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
Die anderen kann man bereits bestellen, sind aber noch nicht ab Lager erhältlich:
OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
OCZ Vertex 4 512GB


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also, ich habe mir immer noch keine SSD geholt, da ich von meinen Eltern erfahren habe, dass die mir eine m4 mit 256GB schenken wollen zu Ostern  Haben die eine gute Entscheidung gemacht?


----------



## mojoxy (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nice, bei mir gab es zu Ostern immer nur Schocki Hasen. Da soll mal noch mal einer sagen früher war alles besser


----------



## thom_cat (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

sollte passen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Nice, bei mir gab es zu Ostern immer nur Schocki Hasen. Da soll mal noch mal einer sagen früher war alles besser


 
Gabs bei mir auch, da sie aber mit bekommen haben, wie ich meinen PC abgerüstet habe und meine alte SSD auch verkauft habe, wollten sie mir den Traum von einer großen ermöglichen.


----------



## mojoxy (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oooh wie süß


----------



## mojoxy (5. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Und es geht weiter mit den neuen SSDs. Die Intel 330 könnte wirklich Intels erste erschwingliche SSD-Reihe werden. Mit ~1€/GB ist das mal ein Wort. So lange das Produkt weiterhin Intel-Qualität behält 
Intel 330 in Festplatten/Solid State Drives (SSD)


----------



## axxo (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ha genau deswegen zieht es mich zu meinen alten SSD-Freunden in den SSD Thread... Intel 330

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » 2,5 Zoll Solid State Drives(SSD) » Intel 330 Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G - 120GB

Wie sind die von der Performance her anzusiedeln gegenüber der M4 ?


----------



## mojoxy (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde sagen knapp darunter. Vergleichbar mit Corsair Force 3 und ähnlich ausgestatteten SF-SSDs. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich noch keine Tests gelesen habe oder mich ernsthaft mit dem SSD auseinandergesetzt habe. Also alles nur Vermutungen


----------



## PAUI (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

so jetzt brauch ich nochma ne kaufberatung wegen meinem Laptop, der hat aber nur Sata2.

ich möchte eine SSD mit folgendem augenmerk auf:

-kurze Zugriffszeit
-wenig Stromverbrauch
-geringer Preis

ich weis einfach nicht was ich für eine nehmen soll.

gibt so viele verschiedene.


----------



## axxo (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen knapp darunter. Vergleichbar mit Corsair Force 3 und ähnlich ausgestatteten SF-SSDs. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich noch keine Tests gelesen habe oder mich ernsthaft mit dem SSD auseinandergesetzt habe. Also alles nur Vermutungen


 
Zu welcher 256Gb würdet ihr den im Moment raten, ich sehe im As SSD das da eine Corsair ziemlich weit vorne liegt, laufen die denn ohne die damaligen Sandforce Probleme? 
Oder ist die M4 noch immer der Preis/leistungsrenner?


----------



## Spiff (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@ Paui / axxo ich würde die m4 kaufen zur Zeit haben die super Preise. Im Alltags gebrauch wirst kein Leistungsunterschied bemerken von Samsung, Corsair  oder Crucial.


----------



## mojoxy (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Zu welcher 256Gb würdet ihr den im Moment raten, ich sehe im As SSD das da eine Corsair ziemlich weit vorne liegt, laufen die denn ohne die damaligen Sandforce Probleme?
> Oder ist die M4 noch immer der Preis/leistungsrenner?


Wenn du Lust hast was neues auszuprobieren wäre vielleicht die Vertex4 was für dich: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB Noch kaum lieferbar, wird sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ändern. Preis ist jetzt schon angemessen für ein absolut neues Produkt, finde ich.
Ich habe bisher erst einige Reviews überflogen, aber es scheint so als ist die V4 ein richtiges 4k-Monster! Dagegen fallen die seq. Werte sehr bescheiden aus (vor allem bei 128GB - aber du wolltest ja eh größer). Finde ich auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## Medcha (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also, ich kann die Corsair Force GT Serie wirklich empfehlen. Hab mir dutzende Tests durchgelesen und es scheint die schnellste Platte zur Zeit zu sein. Sie ereicht wirklich die Werte und macht sich bisher sehr gut in meinem System. Warum sollte man eine andere Platte kaufen? Ernsthaft, es scheint als gäbe es da *nicht *die große Auswahl eben wegen der meist verfehlten angegebenen Werte.

120 GB reichen mir auch erst mal: System, Bilder, BF3 und PES 2012. Immer noch über 30 GB frei. Das reicht wirklich. 135€ ist für diese Beschleunigung meines Systems echt nix. KEIN Prozessor Upgrade könnte das vollbringen. Und es ist schön endlich SATA3 zu nutzen. Und zwar _to the max!_

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass manche Platten mit etwas über 200 MB/s angegeben sind, dann hat es sich bis zur Force GT Generation eigentlich kaum gelohnt zu zuschlagen. Jetzt schon. Will mich nicht loben, aber es scheint mir der perfekte Zeitpunkt für den Kauf gewesen zu sein. Hatte ja noch vor Zeiten meine Bedenken wegen der Kosten.


----------



## mojoxy (7. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach die 200 MB/s reichen auch vollkommen aus. Hab erst mal ein Medium von dem du so schnell lesen kannst. Kann eigentlich nur ein weiteres SSD sein 
Viel wichtiger für den Windows Betrieb sind die 4K-Werte (die selten vom Hersteller in MB/s angegeben werden). Hier ist schon länger Stillstand eingetreten - alle SSDs tapsen so bei ~30MB/s rum, was immer noch deutlich schneller ist als jede HDD! Dennoch dürfte hier mal bisschen was passieren, wenn es nach mir geht  Aber die deutlich größeren seq. Raten lassen sich nun mal deutlich besser werbewirksam einsetzen.

Die V4 scheint ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung zu sein. Mehr 4K-Leistung auf Kosten von seq. Transferraten. Und das von OCZ - von denen hätte ich sowas als letztes erwartet. Da sieht man wieder mal wie man sich in Herstellern täuschen kann.


----------



## thom_cat (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Zu welcher 256Gb würdet ihr den im Moment raten,* ich sehe im As SSD* das da eine Corsair ziemlich weit vorne liegt, laufen die denn ohne die damaligen Sandforce Probleme?
> Oder ist die M4 noch immer der Preis/leistungsrenner?


 
bitte nicht immer auf diesen einzelnen benchmark stützen!
der ist leider recht realtitätsfern, da er z.b. sandforce controller von vorneherein benachteiligt durch ausschliessliches verwenden von nicht komprimierbaren daten.
sowas kommt in der realität selten vor.

ausserdem gewichtet er den 4-64k bereich viel zu stark.
das spielt in einem desktop system keine rolle.


----------



## Untitled (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Servas,

da sich hier doch, im Gegensatz zu mir, einige sehr exzellente Köpfe versammelt haben und Benchmarks nicht immer das Wahre sind, möchte ich mich mit meiner SSD-Problematik lieber an euch wenden :p

Ich besitze einen Laptop mit einer Festplatte von Western Digital (WD7500BPVT-22HXZT1) und somit wahrscheinlich einem Serial ATA 2 Anschluss. Aus bekannten Gründen möchte ich eine SSD kaufen, nur ist man als absoluter Laie etwas auf verlorenem Posten.
An sich möchte ich eine 120 / 128 GB SSD, da mit externen HDD's genug Speicherplatz vorhanden ist, um mein restliches Leben vor mich hinzudümpeln. Jetzt jedoch die Frage nach dem Modell. Einserseits möchte ich eine wirklich schnelle Platte, wenn man sich schon mal was gönnt, jedoch keine, die von meinem SATA 2 Anschluss so ausgebremst wird, dass ich auch mit einer "schlechteren" Platte auskommen könnte. Desweiteren ist mir Energiesparsamkeit durch meine starke Mobilität sehr wichtig.
Natürlich ließt man hier jetzt viel von der Crucial M4, aber auch die Samsung 830 scheint der Renner zu sein und überhaupt gibt es sehr viele SSD's:

Vergleich: Solid State Disks (SSD) im Test - CHIP Online 

Kann mir jmd. in Hinblick auf die verschiedenen Modelle ein paar konkrete Tipps geben ? (:

Gruß,

Untitled


----------



## axxo (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast was neues auszuprobieren wäre vielleicht die Vertex4 was für dich: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB Noch kaum lieferbar, wird sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ändern. Preis ist jetzt schon angemessen für ein absolut neues Produkt, finde ich.
> Ich habe bisher erst einige Reviews überflogen, aber es scheint so als ist die V4 ein richtiges 4k-Monster! Dagegen fallen die seq. Werte sehr bescheiden aus (vor allem bei 128GB - aber du wolltest ja eh größer). Finde ich auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz.


 
genau darum geht es mir, was neues auszutesten. Glaube die V4 schau ich mir mal an, zur not geht sie eben sonst wieder zurück oder wird weiterverkauft, obwohl ich ja das Vertrauen in OCZ letztes Jahr sehr verloren hatte...


----------



## mojoxy (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Untitled schrieb:


> Natürlich ließt man hier jetzt viel von der Crucial M4, aber auch die Samsung 830 scheint der Renner zu sein


Hallo SSD-Neuling  Also die m4 kann ich dir wirklich ans Herz legen. Auf Grund der aktuellen Preissituation erst recht 
Welchen Laptop hast du denn (Modellbezeichnung wäre nicht schlecht)? Dann kann man vielleicht noch mal genauer nach einem Modell für dich suchen, denke aber, dass du mit den "Standardempfehlungen" schon sehr gut fährst.



axxo schrieb:


> genau darum geht es mir, was neues auszutesten. Glaube die V4 schau ich mir mal an, zur not geht sie eben sonst wieder zurück oder wird weiterverkauft, obwohl ich ja das Vertrauen in OCZ letztes Jahr sehr verloren hatte...


Auf die V4 gibt es 5 Jahre Garantie! OCZ scheint also sehr überzeugt von seinem Produkt und müssen sie auch sein, sonst kauft das keiner mehr, nach den letzten Aktionen ^^


----------



## Untitled (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hallo SSD-Neuling  Also die m4 kann ich dir wirklich ans Herz legen. Auf Grund der aktuellen Preissituation erst recht
> Welchen Laptop hast du denn (Modellbezeichnung wäre nicht schlecht)? Dann kann man vielleicht noch mal genauer nach einem Modell für dich suchen, denke aber, dass du mit den "Standardempfehlungen" schon sehr gut fährst.


 
Hallo (:

Danke für die zeitige Antwort. 
Ich habe folgenden Laptop:

Acer Aspire TimelineX 4830TG-2434G75Mibb 35,6 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Nach welchen Kriterien sollte ich denn sondieren ? o: Ich denke, es ist aufgefallen, dass meine Stärken in anderen Bereichen, als der IT-Branche liegen, von daher bitte ich um leicht verständliche Kost :p

Die M4 ist also Preis- / Leistungstechnisch sehr gut bzw. was sonst macht diese Platte so besonders ? o:

Gruß,

Untitled


----------



## mojoxy (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach schau mal an. Das Notebook hat doch sogar eine HM65-Plattform. Die bringt schon zwei SATA 6Gb/s Ports mit. Die Frage ist nur wie und ob die auch verbunden sind. Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, ist nämlich jedem Hersteller selbst überlassen wie und ob er das macht. Aber die meisten verwenden die schnellen Ports - die Chancen sind also recht gut.

Die m4 ist wirklich einer der Preis-/Leistungsrenner aktuell. Sie hat sich in meinem Augen vor allem durch ihre Unkompliziertheit und Zuverlässigkeit ausgezeichnet. Denke, dass das dir recht entgegenkommen könnte, wenn du dich selbst nicht ganz so gut mit PC-Krams auskennst, wie du schon selbst gesagt hast.


----------



## Untitled (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich frage jetzt lieber nicht, wo du das rausgelesen hast :p
Aber das hört sich ja recht gut an (:
Inwieweit wäre es denn wichtig, dass die Ports verbunden sind, wenn es doch SATA 3 Anschlüsse sind und die heutigen SSD's nur bis zur Grenze eines SATA 3 Anschlusses gelangen und die Leistung sich somit nicht aufteilen müsste ? o:

Ah na dann; hatte nur die Bedenken, dass es jetzt zu ähnlichen Preisen bessere SSD's geben könnte, da sie ja doch etwas älter ist (:

Gruß,

Untitled


----------



## mojoxy (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab deine Frage ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht ganz verstanden, aber vielleicht kann ich erahnen was du meinst 

Also das HM65 bietet technisch 2xSATA 6Gb/s und 4x SATA 3Gb/s Quelle: Wikipedia
Die Leistung der Ports wird nicht untereinander aufgeteilt. Die haben jeweils ihre Nennleistung 

Da die meisten Notebooks nur zwei Ports belegen (1xHDD, 1xODD = DVD-Laufwerk) bleiben vier übrig, die nicht genutzt werden. Jeder Hersteller kann nun "Zwei aus sechs"-Spielen. Sprich er kann aus dem sechs verfügbaren Ports beliebig zwei wählen. Die meisten Hersteller sind so klug die schnelleren SATA 6Gb/s Ports zu wählen, aber lang nicht alle! 
Würde mich aber schon echt krass wundern, wenn Acer die SATA 3Gb/s Ports genommen hätte 

Ältere SSDs sind kaum günstiger zu bekommen als eine m4 und wenn du den aktuellen Stand der Technik nutzen kannst, dann solltest du das auch machen


----------



## Untitled (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Haha tut mir Leid 

Okay, aber dann stellt sich mir eine Frage, die dir vllt wieder etwas komisch vorkommen mag :p
Wenn ich meine HDD ausbaue, hätte ich ja, wenn beide 6Gb/s benutzt wurden einen Steckplatz frei für die SSD, wenn aber für die HDD ein 3GB/s Anschluss verwendet wurde, müsste doch auch so ein 6Gb/s Anschluss frei sein (2 6Gb/s + 4 3Gb/s) ? Oder kann ich die SSD nur an den Anschluss anschließen der für die HDD benutzt wurde ? :s

Also bedeutet das auf den Punkt gebracht, dass ich wahrscheinlich einen 6Gb/s Port hätte und das dafür die Crucial M4 sehr geeignet wäre ? (: Oder fällt dir spezifisch für meinen Laptop eine noch bessere Platte ein, denn Geld spielt eine etwas untergeordnete Rolle; wozu arbeite ich so viel (:

Gruß,

Untitled


----------



## mojoxy (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ähm ja die Steckplätze sind festgelötet, sprich die vier nicht verwendeten Ports sind überhaupt nicht realisiert am Notebook. Du musst das verwenden, was der Hersteller vorgibt ^^

Ich glaube dein Notebook ist nicht so viel anders, als andere gängige Modelle. Ich schlag' halt immer die m4 vor, weil ich selbst davon drei verwende und bisher noch kein Problem damit hatte. Vielleicht melden sich noch mal ein paar aus dem Sandforce-Lager. Die könnten dir dann noch Vorschläge zu deren Technik machen.

Am Ende entscheidest du dich dann für den Aufkleber auf dem SSD, der dir am besten gefällt


----------



## Untitled (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Achso, gut (:

Ahja, wenn du damit gut fährst, warum sollte es mir anders ergehen ? (:
Außerdem sollen die Sandforce-Controller anscheinend Macken haben o:
Danke für deine Ratschläge - nächstes Hindernis: Umbau, ich freu mich drauf :p

Gruß,

Untitled


----------



## mojoxy (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die meisten Probleme des SF-Controllers sind mittlerweile durch Firmware-Updates behoben wurden. Mir bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack, wenn ich zurück an meine V3 denke, aber lassen wird das ^^

Die Festplatte sollte sich beim Acer 4830TG eigentlich recht einfach wechseln lassen. Sollte also kein großes Problem darstellen - nicht so wie bei einem gewissen Netbook eines Users hier *hust* roheed *hust*


----------



## Untitled (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Haha, ja womöglich bist du etwas voreingenommen, aber ich setze da wie du auf Zuverlässigkeit (:

Beim Umbau wird mir voraussichtlich jmd. helfen + die Anleitung in diesem schönen Forum; das müsste reichen 

Achja, noch kurz die Frage nach dem RAM, sind 4GB ausreichend ? o:

Gruß,

Untitled


----------



## mojoxy (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist zwar nicht ganz das richtige Forum, aber ich will mal nicht so sein: 4GB reichen für normalen Windowsbetrieb (Office, Internet & Co) aus. Wenn du aber speicherlastige Programme ausführst (Foto-/Videobearbeitung) können 4GB schnell mal knapp werden.

Speicher ist zwar aktuell recht günstig, aber ich glaube in deinem NB stecken 2x2GB, sprich alle Slots sind voll. Du müsstest also 2x4GB kaufen und den alten RAM ersetzen. Einfach erweitern ist dann nicht möglich. Sicher kannst du dir aber nur sein, wenn du entweder entsprechende Hardwarediagnosetools installierst oder das NB einfach mal aufmachst und reinschaust


----------



## Untitled (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Tut mir Leid, nicht nachgedacht o:

Ja, dann reicht das völlig, lieben Dank ! 

Gutes Nächtle wünsch' ich ! (:

Untitled


----------



## GTA 3 (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Crucial M4 128 GB SSD ist extrem günstig geworden (ab 120 €). Noch vor einem halben Jahr hat sie zwischen 160 und 180 € gekostet. 

Woran liegt das ?! 

Weil die Samsung und die Extremememory immer noch zwischen 160 bis 180 kosten.


----------



## blackout24 (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die M4 ist im Produktlebenszyklus (weil älter) weiter fortgeschritten als die anderen SSDs und wurde
daher schon kumuliert öfter produziert. Crucial wird heute also geringere Stückkosten haben also
vor einem Jahr und kann so die Konkurenz mit niedrigen Preisen aus dem Markt drücken.


----------



## mojoxy (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

BWL meets IT  Hätte es nicht besser sagen können


----------



## axxo (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meine Crucial M4 ist laut AS SSD sehr lahm geworden, könnte es helfen das Teil mal komplett zu Formatieren, z.B. mit der BootCD von OCZ ? Also Secure Erase meine ich....


----------



## mojoxy (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Secure Erase hat schon einigen SSDs wieder auf die Sprünge geholfen. Meine m4s sind aber eigentlich sehr konsistent was die Leistung angeht - quasi unverändert. Sicher, dass es nicht an etwas anderem liegt? Lad doch mal nen Screeny hoch


----------



## thom_cat (9. April 2012)

Was heißt denn sehr lahm?


----------



## axxo (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sehr lahm heißt selbst beim Benchen mit 5.2Ghz gabs bei AS SSD unter 500 Punkte. Die SSD war zwischenzeitlich komplett voll, ich hab aber mittlerweile wieder 30GB frei. Zwischendurch wurden öfter mal komplette Backups wieder aufgespielt, da ich die SSD in 2 Systemen abwechselnd verwende.  Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal mit Secure Erase probieren ob sich da was tut.


----------



## mojoxy (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Geil, vor nicht mal nem Jahr ist bei 500P in AS-SSD noch vor Freund in die Luft gesprungen 
Jaja so ändern sich die Zeiten ^^


----------



## axxo (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mit der SSD habe ich mit Firmware 0009 weit über 800 Punkte erreicht gehabt. Hier mal ein Screen bei 4.3Ghz mit C-States und EIST enabled:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mal das manuelle TRIM optimizing von SSD Tweak laufen lassen, nun komme ich wenigstens wieder auf Sata 3gb/s Werte.....


----------



## roheed (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich bin wirklich gespannt auf die Vertex 4 !!! Die scheint echt was reisen zu können ... und wenn es nur um neue rekorde in AS SSD geht ^^ 1000 Punkte grenze werden wohl locker geknackt.


----------



## mojoxy (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Micron stellt mSATA-Variante der C400 (Crucial M4) vor



> Die RealSSD C400 mSATA soll die gleiche Leistung bieten wie die C400/M4[...]


Aha, das glaub ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. Wäre das erste mSATA-SSD, das dieses "Versprechen" einhalten würde.


----------



## roheed (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

den bericht hab ich auf CB nicht mal angeklickt^^ mSata ist zZ (zumindest für mich) noch vollkommen uninteressant...und die m4 eh bald Geschichte. Ich rechne mit der m5 noch in diesem Quartal ^^Die werden sich nicht von der V4 die salami vom Brott ziehen lassen


----------



## mojoxy (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich finde mSATA-SSDs Klasse. Für Notebooknutzer, die nicht nur Speed, sondern auch noch etwas Platz benötigen, ist so etwas genial. Nicht jeder kann und will auf seine klassische HDD mit 1TB-Volumen verzichten. Würde ich auch Daten auf meinem NB speichern müssen und kein UMTS-Modul benötigen, hätte ich auch schon längst eine verbaut. Der Speed der meisten Modelle ist für ein NB vollkommen ausreichend und auf jeden Fall angenehmer als jede HDD. Ich beklage hier ja auch nur das Zitat "ist genauso schnell, wie der große Bruder", denn das glaube ich einfach nicht


----------



## mojoxy (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gibt bisschen neue Firmware für die m4: Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates

Nett klingt vor allen: 





> Improved throughput stability under extremely heavy workloads.


Gibt wieder ein bisschen Hoffnung für AS-SSD-Benches  Vielleicht kommen wir wieder auf das Niveau von 0009. Ich bin dafür, dass softy das man ausprobiert und dann hier berichtet


----------



## roheed (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

also die Nachricht ist ja mal zu geil um war zu sein ist heut 1. April? neeee scheinbar nicht^^

OCZ Vertex 4: Ist der Indilinx Everest 2 ein Marvell-Controller mit neuem Namen?


----------



## mojoxy (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

OMFG, naja es ist OCZ, also eigentlich konnte man nichts anderes erwarten, oder?


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Darf ich euch in eurem Fachgespräch kurz unterbrechen? 

2 Fragen meinerseits. Neuer PC, i7 26k, ne 128er M4, Z77er Board. Alles diese Woche geliefert. (wird aber erst nächste Woche aufgebaut  )
Die Firmware der M4. Sollte ich auf die neueste FW updaten (000F ? ) wenn das System noch ganz neu ist? Wieviel Performance-Zuwachs bringt das.. habt ihr das schon getestet?

Und wie lange dauert der Boot von Win 7 64bit von der SSD aus? Ungefähre Angabe?!


----------



## mojoxy (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Darf ich euch in eurem Fachgespräch kurz unterbrechen?


Ne geht gar nicht! Echt unverschämt von dir 



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Die Firmware der M4. Sollte ich auf die neueste FW updaten (000F ? ) wenn das System noch ganz neu ist? Wieviel Performance-Zuwachs bringt das.. habt ihr das schon getestet?


Vor allem die 0009 brachte den Performance-Schub (im Benchmark!), wenn also eine ältere drauf ist (0001 o. 0002) dann solltest du auf jeden Fall flashen. Mit der 0309 wurde auch der 5k Stunden Bug behoben. Die solltest du auch irgendwann flashen, wenn du vor hast, das SSD länger zu nutzen 
Mach einfach die neuste drauf. Dauert keine 30s und hat bisher noch niemanden geschadet 



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Und wie lange dauert der Boot von Win 7 64bit von der SSD aus? Ungefähre Angabe?!


Da gibt es eigentlich nur eine Antwort: Kommt drauf an  Ne tut es wirklich, da die meiste Zeit vom Drücken des Einschaltknopfes bis zum Desktop, im BIOS/UEFI vergeht. Das Laden von Windows selbst geht hingegen sehr schnell (tlw. unter 10s). Umso mehr Zusatzmodule gebootet werden müssen (Onboard-Sound, zusätzl. SATA-Controller, etc.) desto länger braucht das MB um alles zu starten. Ich komm vom Drücken des Einschalters bis Desktop auf irgendwas um die 20-30s. Sollte ein realistischer Wert sein, an dem du dich orientieren kannst. Mit meinem Notebook, bekomme ich deutlich bessere Werte hin (10-15s), da merkt man einfach wie viel ein ordentlich zugeschnittenes BIOS ausmacht


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok werde die neueste dann einfach gleich draufmachen.. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html lese mich hier gerade noch durch..^^

Wie hoch steht die Chance dass eine SSD mal kaputt geht? Frage deshalb, weil direkt nach dem Aufsetzen ein Back-Up geplant ist mit den wichtigsten Grundeinstellungen.. Das auf die SSD oder auf die HDD setzen?^^


eh und danke übrigens  ganz vergessen (:


----------



## roheed (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Und wie lange dauert der Boot von Win 7 64bit von der SSD aus? Ungefähre Angabe?!


Normal vom Knöpfchen drücken bis er ganz hochgefahren ist sollte es nicht länger als 30s gehen ^^ Besser geht immer...schlechter muss man sich mal im detail anschauen ob was nicht iO ist. 



> Ok werde die neueste dann einfach gleich draufmachen.. [Anleitung] SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows lese mich hier gerade noch durch..^^



Der Thread ist bei willen nicht schlecht aber kann man sich eigentlich heutzutage sparen diese pseudo SSD tweaks ^^ Man bekommt eine SSD idr nicht (mehr) kaputt geschrieben



> Wie hoch steht die Chance dass eine SSD mal kaputt geht? Frage deshalb,  weil direkt nach dem Aufsetzen ein Back-Up geplant ist mit den  wichtigsten Grundeinstellungen.. Das auf die SSD oder auf die HDD  setzen?^^



Da du dir eine gescheite SSD gekauft hast, also die m4 ^^ ist die chance nicht besser oder schlechter als sie bei HDD auch schon waren ^^ Wir/ich schätzen vorsichtig, dass SSD idr. vor dem 6, 7 Lebensjahr keine faxen machen sollte. Spontane totalausfälle muss man leider immer mit rechnen. Schenken sich aber hdd auch nicht mehr viel 

Ähm...und ein Backup sollte IMMER auf einem anderen Medium abgelegt werden und NIE auf das Quelllaufwerk  wenn das verreckt ist ja das Backup auch hinüber ^^ ich würde interne HDD besser noch eine Externe HDD und für die ganz Paranoiden vlt. noch auf 2 verschiede Externe (wenn man welche zur Hand hat)


So und jetzt hacken wir weiter auf OCZ rum 
Finde es echt ein dicker hund^^ Marvel controller kaufen, FW rumspielen und fertig ist der angebliche Indilinx 2 controller ...zu hart...wenn das wahr sein sollte sind sie jetzt vollends bei mir durch ^^ Leistungtuning geht immer auf kosten der Haltbarkeit. Sollte bei SSD sicher nicht anders sein...vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass das grundgerüst quasi eine aufgepimpte m4 ist ​


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Der Thread ist bei willen nicht schlecht aber kann man sich eigentlich heutzutage sparen diese pseudo SSD tweaks ^^ Man bekommt eine SSD idr nicht (mehr) kaputt geschrieben
> Da du dir eine gescheite SSD gekauft hast, also die m4 ^^ ist die chance nicht besser oder schlechter als sie bei HDD auch schon waren ^^ Wir/ich schätzen vorsichtig, dass SSD idr. vor dem 6, 7 Lebensjahr keine faxen machen sollte. Spontane totalausfälle muss man leider immer mit rechnen. Schenken sich aber hdd auch nicht mehr viel


 
mir gings eig. auch darum dass die SSD in 1-2 Jahren immernoch so schnell bootet bzw. die Performance erhalten bleibt.^^ 

so und *jetzt* dürft ihr über den Controller ablästern :p


----------



## roheed (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

am besten so wenig wie möglich "Benchen" dann tust du deiner SSD den größten gefallen ^^ Alles andere ist nur ein tropfen auf den heißen Stein.

nur zwei sachen sind in meinen augen sinnvoll...aber eher um freien Platz zu schafen ^^

1. Auslagerungsdatei auf 1-3GB begrenzen
2. Hibernate File Löschen/Deaktivieren

Spart je nach System gut und gerne mal 10 GB. NIcht gerade wenig bei einer kleinen 64 gb SSD


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wollte direkt nach dem Aufsetzen einen Benchmark machen um Temps und Stabilität zu testen und später evtl wenn die Leistung nichtmehr reicht und OC'ed wird...
Sonst sind eig. keine anderen Benches geplant..


----------



## mojoxy (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jaja zwischendrin darf man schon benchen so ist das nicht. Damit war eher gemeint, dass du nicht jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen gleich mal AS-SSD durchbrettern solltest


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nein hab' ich nicht vor. Wie gesagt nur zur Stabilitäts-/Performance Überprüfung..


----------



## mojoxy (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann ist alles cool 





roheed schrieb:


> So und jetzt hacken wir weiter auf OCZ rum
> Finde es echt ein dicker hund^^ Marvel controller kaufen, FW rumspielen und fertig ist der angebliche Indilinx 2 controller


Naja sie haben den Chips ja scheinbar noch ein bisschen übertaktet


----------



## axxo (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie es scheint kann man die Vertex4 ja wirklich kaufen, wenn da bewährte Crucial M4 Technik verbaut wurde 

OCZ ist echt eine hammerfirma, erst die vielen Positiven Berichte auf Geizhals und sonstwo direkt vom Firmenserver gepostet, letztes Jahr die Scharade mit 20 verschiedenen Firmwares für die SF2281 Controller, und nun das.. . Da merkt man doch das die Produkte echt nicht so das wahre sein können, wenn man ständig solche Aktionen reissen muß. Ich bleib wohl bei Crucial, vor allem da ich mir jetzt definintiv ein größeres Laufwerk holen möchte vertrau ich das viele Geld dann doch lieber einer Firma an, die nicht so einen Unfug nötig hat.

Betreiben hier eigentlich einige schon ein SSD-Only System? Ich wollte mein 2GB Datengrab sowie mein 320GB Torrentlaufwerk in ein externes Gehäuse verbannen und intern jetzt meine 128GB M4 mit einer 256 oder 512GB SSD paaren, je nachdem was Geldmäßig so hängen bleibt.


----------



## roheed (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Naja sie haben den Chips ja scheinbar noch ein bisschen übertaktet



wird auch sicher nicht mehr lange gehen, bis die ersten Controller mit "Turbo" modus daherkommen wie langsam bei CPU und neuerdings auch bei GPU der fall ist  Mir alles latte...die 500 gb SSD sollen entlich bezahlbar werden 


EDIT



> Betreiben hier eigentlich einige schon ein SSD-Only System? Ich wollte  mein 2GB Datengrab sowie mein 320GB Torrentlaufwerk in ein externes  Gehäuse verbannen und intern jetzt meine 128GB M4 mit einer 256 oder  512GB SSD paaren, je nachdem was Geldmäßig so hängen bleibt.


ja glaub der eine oder andere Freak hat schon ein SSD only system^^ Hulk, der mal wieder gesperrt ist zb soweit ich weiß^^ 1x 64 + 1x 128gb


----------



## axxo (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hulk gesperrt  ? Wieso das denn, der kann sich doch immer so gewählt und gepflegt ausdrücken 

Bezahlbar wird es doch solangam, der GB fällt langsam aber sicher unter 1€ und das ist ok, ich hab nur noch ein wenig Schiss wegen der Haltbarkeit. Wenn ich mir jetzt tatsächlich so ein 512GB Teil hole sollte das schon so 3-5 Jahre halten...


----------



## roheed (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

er hats mir mal erzählt ... aber mir fällt es gerade nicht mehr ein ^^ Glaub er hat einen freien Autor von PCGH kritisiert und so kam der ball irgendwie ins rollen  naja....wie lautet mein lieblingssprichwort? Reden ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold`? xd


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Grüß Gott 

Habt Ihr schon alle brav Eure Crucial m4 auf Version 000F geflasht?


----------



## roheed (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Gibt bisschen neue Firmware für die m4: Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates
> 
> Nett klingt vor allen:
> Gibt wieder ein bisschen Hoffnung für AS-SSD-Benches  Vielleicht kommen wir wieder auf das Niveau von 0009. Ich bin dafür, dass softy das man ausprobiert und dann hier berichtet


 

hehe


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Klar hab ich schon geflasht, aber auf die alten Traumwerte komme ich nicht mehr


----------



## roheed (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

dann kann es sich vermutlich mojo auch sparen ^^ wobei FW updates idr immer zu empfehlen sind  Echt witzig das ich für meine alte Corsair Force in knapp 2 jahren nur ein update bekommen habe...ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist ist mal dahingestellt ^^ auf jeden fall schnurt sie wie ein kätzchen und macht keine faxen und das ist ja das wichtigste


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wann kommt eigentlich die Crucial m5, oder wie der Nachfolger auch immer heißen wird? Gibt es da schon Info's?


----------



## mojoxy (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nix konkretes. Jetzt kommt erst mal Ivy und dann könn ma uns wieder SSD widmen


----------



## loltheripper (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Muss hier mal wieder eine kleine Frage stellen. Und zwar hab ich seit ich meine SSD habe mit der HDD das Probleme, dass sie sich immer selbst "abschaltet" und wenn ich zb. BF3 zocke (ist auf SSD) und wieder zurück zum Firefox komme (ist auf HDD) das es dann erst wieder dauert bis sie angelaufen ist (was man auch durch dieses hohe surren hört). Wie kann ich meine HDD durchgehend am laufen halten?


----------



## roheed (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hmm...sind das 3,5" HDD? Also wenn es nicht Hardware mässig gemacht wird (Firmware HDD) kannst mal probieren es über die "Energieoptionen" aus zu schalten.
Hatte glaub ein ähnlichen Problem (2,5") seit ich es ausgemacht habe scheit es besser geworden zu sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loltheripper (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meine Energie optionen sind immer auf Höchstleistung also alels sollte eigtl an bleiben.


----------



## roheed (15. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja hast mal geschaut ob die hdd aus gemacht werden? denke zwar auch das sie im "höchstleistungs" Profil nicht aus gehen sollten aber sag niemals nie ^^

wundere mich eh ein bisschen warum du FF auf die hdd verbannt hast


----------



## falkboett (15. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

 was ist von der Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 180 GB (http://geizhals.at/de/677189) zu halten?! Soll als Austausch einer Plextor PX128-M2S herhalten. Testberichte werfen eigentlich nur Gutes aus. Taugt Cosair als SSD-Hersteller?

 MfG


----------



## roheed (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Corsair ansich ist ein guter SSD "reseller" ....über den Controller kann man sich aber streiten ^^ wieso willst du die ssd tauschen?


----------



## falkboett (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

naja, an sich ist der Tausch natürlich relativ sinnfrei. Bin mit der Plextor an sich sehr zufrieden und die Größe reicht mir eigentlich auch, wenn die 4K-Werte auch recht niedrig sind (Bild: asssd950stundenfw1.05onje4.jpg - abload.de). Nennen wir es einfach Lust auf was Neues. Nach heutiger ganztätiger Recherche ist es nun diese geworden: Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, retail (SH103S3B/240G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Sollte morgen ankommen. 

Ich dachte mir, wenn schon eine SF2-SSD, dann eine von einem guten Hersteller. Habe auch mal die Support-Seiten (Firmware) gescannt, da ist ist Kingston auf jeden Fall aktueller als Cosair.

Wenn gewünscht, gebe ich, sobald möglich ein Feedback.


MfG


----------



## roheed (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

da hast du recht^^der tausch ansich ist relativ sinnfrei aber ist ja jedem selber überlassen wofür er sein geld ausgeben möchte 
Über kingston hört man recht wenig...kann ja auch von vorteil sein ^^ Jo ob du dir jetzt eine Kingston oder Corsair holst ist eigentlich ziemlich egal  Ich persönlich bin mit meiner Corsair mehr als zufrieden. Rennt seit knapp 2 Jahren ohne jegliche faxen zu machen. FW update gabs bisher nur eins aber was will man patchen wenn es nichts zu patchen gibt  OCZ mit ihren wöchentlichen updates würde mir schon auf den senkel gehen ^^


----------



## falkboett (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, mit OCZ braucht mir keiner mehr kommen. Nachdem mir eine Agility 2 nach 1 Tag verreckt ist, bin ich von denen geheilt. Ich werde, wenn ich es schaffe, morgen mal über die Kingston berichten. 


MfG


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab mit meiner OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS absolut keine Probleme !

Also die machen nicht "nur" schlechte Hardware


----------



## roheed (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Also die machen nicht "nur" schlechte Hardware


ne nicht nur, da hast vollkommen recht aber die chance nen griff ins klo zu machen ist mit OCZ überdurchschnittlich hoch ^^

schau mal hier wieviele mit dem SF 2 Controller unzufrieden oder sogar nen Ausfall hatten ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...19-wie-zufrieden-seid-ihr-mit-euren-ssds.html
Also ich weiß nicht warum man wenn man zwei produkte zur auswahl hat zu dem greifen tut welches eine höhere ausfallwarscheinlichkeit hat ^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja, von 25,54% die Erfahrungen mit dem SF 2 Controller gemacht haben sind rund 1/5 unzufrieden und 4/5 zufrieden...

Da es bei SSD's ja zur Zeit noch ne Menge zu beachten gibt, denke ich, das auch oft das Hauptproblem an der Tastatur sitzt 

Ich wälze auch regelmäßig die OCZ Fohren und da ließt man immer wieder von Leuten, die sich einfach nicht ausreichend mit der "Problematik" beschäftigen...


----------



## roheed (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Naja, von 25,54% die Erfahrungen mit dem SF 2 Controller gemacht haben sind rund 1/5 unzufrieden und 4/5 zufrieden...


glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast  Ich interpretiere die Liste so...

60 Leute haben sich eine SF2 SSD zugelegt davon hatten 10 ein problem/waren unzufrieden oder hatten sogar einen Totalausfall. D.H. es trifft fast jeden 4 bzw. 5 ^^ Bei den Marvells gab es 77 Abstimmungen und nur 2 hatten ein problem oder waren unzufrieden / Ausfall. Das sind gerade mal 3 % im vergleich hierzu die SF2 User mit deutlich höheren 17% 

Sry da gibts nicht mehr viel schön zu reden ^^ Ich sag ja auch...ich hab auch eine SF 1 SSD und bin mehr oder weniger zufrieden mit ihr aber es hätte genauso gut in die hose gehen können ^^ Hulk hatte auch totalaufall mit seiner Corsair Force


----------



## mojoxy (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Da es bei SSD's ja zur Zeit noch ne Menge zu beachten gibt,[...]


...eigentlich nicht. Windows7 drauf und fertig. Versteh die Leute nicht, die dann immer noch versuchen ihr System "kaputt-zu-optimieren".



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> [...]denke ich, das auch oft das Hauptproblem an der Tastatur sitzt


Danke dir! Meine V3 ist (leider) auch innerhalb von einer Woche verstorben und ich habe damit nichts besonderes gemacht. Ich würde mich auch eher zu den Leuten zählen, die wissen was sie machen. Ich bin mir somit ziemlich sicher, dass das Problem nicht vor der Tastatur sitzt. Zumindest nicht beim Kunden; vielleicht bei OCZ in der Marketing-Abteilung


----------



## roheed (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> ...eigentlich nicht. Windows7 drauf und fertig. Versteh die Leute nicht,  die dann immer noch versuchen ihr System "kaputt-zu-optimieren".


jo bis auf das LPM problem oder ähnliches sind SSD kaum schlimmer in Betrieb zu nehmen als ihre hdd kompanen ^^



> Zumindest nicht beim Kunden; vielleicht bei OCZ in der Marketing-Abteilung


der war gut^^ Bei denen sitzt das Problem in der Marketing Abteilung und bei denen die die original FW von Sandforce kaput optimieren  Bei den anderen funzt des doch auch ?! Soviel zum Thema exklusiv Vertrag mit Sandforce naja hören wir lieber auf...sonst kommt sicher noch jemand auf den Gedanken uns ans Bein zu pissen weil wir so hart mit der Super Mega Geilen Marke OCZ ins Gericht gehen


----------



## Nyuki (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wow, M4 Update bringt mir einen neuen persönlichen Rekord


----------



## mojoxy (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey Nyuki ist wieder da ^^
Netter Score für die kleine m4


----------



## Nyuki (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey Mojo^^
Danke  
4k 64, geht voll ab wie auch 4k Lesen mit dem Update.
Hab mal so gestern eben nach Updates für die Crucial geschaut und siehe da, Crucial tut was für seine Kunden im Vergleich zu anderen wie OCZ.


----------



## blackout24 (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mich wundert es ein bisschen, dass du mit 29MB/s nicht über die 800 Punkte gekommen bist. Ich hatte mit der 0009er 25MB 4K lesen
und über 800 Punkte. Muss irgendwas dafür schlechter sein als bei mir.


----------



## thom_cat (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

die schreibwerte z.b. 
ist 64gb gegen 128gb.


----------



## Nyuki (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ein bisschen, dass du mit 29MB/s nicht über die 800 Punkte gekommen bist. Ich hatte mit der 0009er 25MB 4K lesen
> und über 800 Punkte. Muss irgendwas dafür schlechter sein als bei mir.


 
Die 4k lesen ist für Punkte nicht ausschlaggebend.Wenn ich da z.b nur 15Mb/s hätte , hätte ich vvl 5-10 punkte weniger

Mit ner 128er und dem neuen Update sind locker 900-1000 Punkte drin?


----------



## mojoxy (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Laut softy nicht. Er meinte das Niveau von 0009 hätte er nicht mehr erreicht. Ich selbst habe es nicht überprüft, da ich keine Zeit mehr zum Benchen finde. Muss es ihm also einfach mal glauben ^^


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist aber irgendwie wirklich so.
Die 0009 version war irgendwie am besten. Seit die neuen da sind , komme ich nicht mehr an meinen Rekord dranne.
Die Werte sind Stabil im gelichen Rahmen. Aber mir fehlen immer so um die 50 Punkte um an den Rekord zu kommen.
Selbst mit OC und haste nicht gesehen. Was ich bei meinem Rekord alles nicht gemacht habe..


----------



## mojoxy (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Heretic schrieb:


> Die 0009 version war irgendwie am besten.


Du darfst Geschwindigkeit nicht mit Qualität gleichsetzen. 0009 mag vielleicht die schnellste FW gewesen sein, aber es hat sicher seine Gründe, warum sie nicht mehr aktuell ist


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist richtig , ich spreche ja hier auch nur von den Bench werten. 

Ich komme jetzt auch langsam an die Laufzeit grenze und bin außerst Froh , dass ich mich jetzt nicht mit dem Problem rumschlagen muss.


----------



## Nyuki (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei mir ist alles genau so schnell wie vorher.Ich merke den Unterschied 0009 zum aktuellen Update gar nicht.Benchwerte sind halt nur besser geworden.Als ich sie frisch gekauft habe hatte ich 723Punkte mit 30k Lesen glaube ich.Danach hatte ich immer 697-701 Punkte mit 27k Lesen egal mit welchem Update.Nun aber mit dem aktuellen Update schlage ich sogar meinen alten Rekord und das sogar im gebrauchtem Zustand.Generell hat man den besten Score immer bei einer Neu aufgespielten SSD.
Ich bin glücklich über so ein Update (auch wenn ich es nicht merke^^)

Bye bye


----------



## mojoxy (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja, dass man im alltäglichen Gebrauch einen Unterschied bemerkt, muss der Score im Benchmark schon deutlich höher sein. 100 Punkte im AS-SSD spürt man genau gar nicht ^^


----------



## Nyuki (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja, dass man im alltäglichen Gebrauch einen Unterschied bemerkt, muss der Score im Benchmark schon deutlich höher sein. 100 Punkte im AS-SSD spürt man genau gar nicht ^^



und es kommt auf die Punkteverteilung an^^

Edit:Hätte gerne meine 50 Punkte mehr durch 4K lesen erziehlt  Dat wär der Burner schlecht hin.


----------



## roheed (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hut ab Nuyki ... wenn ich da so an deine ersten Post denke hat sich dein Deutsch um ca. 100 % Verbessert ...Liest sich langsam echt angenehm  Mach weiter so


----------



## Nyuki (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke dir 

Wird auch immer besser, solang ich beim Deutsch bleibe ^^


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich hatte heute mal AS-SSD angeworfen.
Zuerst mit der 0309 (Auslieferungszustand) und dann mit der 000F.
797 und 777 waren meine Punkte.
Werd' die Tage noch nen Screen hochladen. Hab grd am neuen PC kein Internet...
jedenfalls gabs *nach* dem Firmwareupdate 20 Punkte Verschlechterung 
System läuft aber trotzdem schnell und ich bin von Boot/Reboot Zeiten echt begeistert (:

@Nyuki ja dein Deutsch liest sich wirklich flüssig, weiß allerdings nicht was deine Muttersprache ist und wie es vorher war


----------



## roheed (20. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nyuki kommt aus China/Japan und ist erst seit 2-3 Jahren in Deutschland und dafür ist ihr deutsch echt schon heftig!!!! Klammer auf GUT!!! klammer zu^^ 



> Also ich hatte heute mal AS-SSD angeworfen.
> Zuerst mit der 0309 (Auslieferungszustand) und dann mit der 000F.
> 797 und 777 waren meine Punkte.
> Werd' die Tage noch nen Screen hochladen. Hab grd am neuen PC kein Internet...
> jedenfalls gabs *nach* dem Firmwareupdate 20 Punkte Verschlechterung


naja 20 punkte sind mehr oder weniger in der Messtoleranz und haben recht wenig mit der FW zu tun 

wer hätte das gedacht...Diablo 3 open Beta server sind zusammengebrochen  nach 7 jahren WOW erfahrung frag ich mich schon wie das ner firma wie BLizzard passieren kann


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ouh  Okey, ich glaub dann werd ich jetzt noch einen Bench machen zum Vergleich


----------



## Nyuki (20. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich freu mich auf Diablo 3^^


----------



## roheed (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab mich auch wie sau drauf gefreut (beta) aber selbst jetzt um 10 Uhr komm ich immer noch nicht online


----------



## mojoxy (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Och roheed, du tust mir schon irgendwo Leid. Ich spiele schon seit gestern Abend 21:03 Uhr 
Du musst dich auf die US Server verbinden (Login-Screen ==> Optionen ==> Account ==> Server-Regionsauswahl ==> Nord-, Mittel- und Südamerika). Die europäischen und asiatischen Server sind nicht in den Betatest eingebunden.


----------



## Nyuki (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey Mojo.Geht nicht, ich lade die Us English exe runter, dann entpackt der und das wars.Dann habe ich einen Battle.Net Account unter C: zwar aber es geht nicht weiter.Egal mit welche Exe.hmm


----------



## mojoxy (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Keine Ahnung, ich hab den dt. Client geladen. Läuft super damit, man(n) muss sich halt eben nur auf den US Server verbinden.
Vielleicht sind die DL-Server auch einfach überlastet, das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Ich hatte das Spiel vorsichtshalber schon vor Monaten heruntergeladen, falls ich doch noch nen Beta-Key bekommen sollte


----------



## Nyuki (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist Böse.Ich lad mir egal welche Client.Exe runter.Die ist ja nur 44.1Mb gross richtig?Doch er entpackt die nur und dann passiert wie schon gesagt nichts...BÖÖÖÖÖÖSE^^

Ahh habs Komp.xp3 ect. Trix^^ Nun funzt es.

Bis denn


----------



## roheed (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@mojo und Nyuki
Ja das mit den US Server war dann rätsels Lösung ^^ Gut das man darüber auf Battle.net keinen Hinweis erhält  Habs hier aus dem Forum seitdem tuts...und es ist saugeil ...also Diablo 3 versteht sich  Hab aber Diablo 1 und 2 kaum bis gar nicht gezockt habe also fast keine Referenz  Dafür aber mit WOW und da haben die 2 games doch deutliche parallelen


----------



## Nyuki (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ICh hab 1  & 2 + LOD durch.Das ist aber echt lang her.Spielprinzip ist wie jedes ander der Art.Will gerne die Uncut, wenn haben^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bin ich im falschen Thread gelandet ???


----------



## roheed (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nene das ist der universelle spam thread des Forums also alles ok^^ ab und zu schwätzen wir ja auch noch über SSD


----------



## blackout24 (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @mojo und Nyuki
> Ja das mit den US Server war dann rätsels Lösung ^^ Gut das man darüber auf Battle.net keinen Hinweis erhält  Habs hier aus dem Forum seitdem tuts...und es ist saugeil ...also Diablo 3 versteht sich  Hab aber Diablo 1 und 2 kaum bis gar nicht gezockt habe also fast keine Referenz  *Dafür aber mit WOW und da haben die 2 games doch deutliche parallelen*



Leider.

BTW Cut/Uncut gibt's nicht.

On-Topic: SSDs sind toll! Jeder sollte eine haben. Würden die Piraten sich für ein SSD Pflicht in deutschen Rechnern aussprechen  mit staatlicher Subvention, würde ich sie wählen. Sonst aber nicht.


----------



## Nyuki (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



blackout24 schrieb:


> BTW Cut/Uncut gibt's nicht.


 
Du hast Recht:
Beitrag von GnorogDen 
Gerüchten zum Trotz möchte ich euch mitteilen, dass die deutsche Version von Diablo III ungeschnitten erscheinen wird und vom Inhalt identlisch mit der US-Version ist, natürlich mit dem Unterschied, dass die Version auf Deutsch sein wird. Die Collector's Edition wird natürlich auch auf Deutsch verfügbar sein. Diablo III hat von der USK die Einstufung 16+ erhalten.

WILL BLUUUUUT sehen^^


----------



## roheed (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Dafür aber mit WOW und da haben die 2 games doch deutliche parallelen





> Leider.



Jo teilweise komme ich mir vor als ob ich wieder wow spielen würde...nur halt diesmal aus der Draufsicht  auch viele angriffe tauchen fast wieder 1:1 auf mit anderem Namen und Symbol versteht sich  Aber da Diablo vor WoW draußen war ist das eine dem andren nachempfunden nicht umgekehrt daher alles im grünen bereich würde ich mal sagen ^^

Für mehr Topic im Thread: Ja SSD sind toll, Piraten würde ich nicht mal wählen wenn es die letzte partei in Deutschland wäre ^^ soviel geballte dumm geschwätzt hält man doch nicht ernsthaft auus


----------



## mojoxy (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Verdammt wir versinken wieder im Offtopic, aber die SSDs geben aktuell ja echt keinen Gesprächsstoff her 
Finde aber auch, dass sich D3 wie "WoW von oben" spielt und einfach ein bisschen schneller und aktionlastiger ist ^^


----------



## PAUI (22. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab mir ne Samsung 470 128GB für mein Lappi gekauft (USA) und ne Corsair Performance Pro 128GB für mein Rechner ersteigert.

ist zwar nicht die SSD wie ihr mich beraten habt, aber die Samsung ist am stromsparendsten. mal sehen wann die ankommt 

mfg


----------



## thom_cat (22. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

dafür ist die 470er wohl eine der problemlosesten ssds.


----------



## PAUI (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab da noch ne Frage.

die Pagefile wird ja dann auf die Samsung geschrieben und da das nicht gesund für ne ssd ist, wollte ich mir sowas holen.
KingSpec Mini PCIe IDE SSD Interne Festplatte HDD 16GB | eBay
weil ich noch Platz hab.

soll ich mir noch sowas holen, um die Samsung zu schonen oder ist das egal?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. April 2012)

Nein, ich würde die Pagefile/Auslagerungsdatei ab 8 GB verbautem Ram einfach deaktivieren bzw. da einige Programme damit Probleme machen könnten, einfach verkleinern.
Habe bei mir einfach 256 bis max.  512 MB eingestellt. ^^
Hauptsache der Platz wird auf der SSD nicht mehr verschwendet... 
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst wo du das einstellen kannst, dann einfach hier wieder melden.


----------



## mojoxy (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wieso sollte die Auslagerungsdatei "ungesund" für dein SSD sein? Klar da sind natürlich häufig Schreib- und Lesezugriffe, aber aktuelle SSDs können das ab. Ich würde dir eher raten die Auslagerungsdatei, ab einer gewissen Größe des Arbeitsspeichers (>=8GB je nach Anwendungsgebiet), auf 1GB zu begrenzen.
Denn die eigentliche Größe der Auslagerungsdatei finde ich am "schädlichsten" 

BTW: 16GB für 36€ sind schon ein Wort...


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meine Auslagerungsdatei war auf automatisch eingestellt und lag auf der SSD mit einer max. Größe von 8GB. Hab sie deshalb auf meine 500Gb HDD geschoben. Hab jetzt noch 83Gb von 119Gb


----------



## Nyuki (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe die Auslagerungsdatei auf meiner Vertex2 E seit Oktober 2010 und sie hat noch immer 100% life.Min Max sollte gleich sein.Mein Wert bei 8gb ist 1536MB

MFG


----------



## mojoxy (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde die Auslagerungsdatei niemals auf eine HDD legen. Denn wenn dann wirklich mal ein Programm darauf zugreifen muss/will/kann  hast du den Salat und dein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der SSD ist direkt wieder weg. Lieber verkleinern und auf dem SSD lassen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wer mind. 8 GB verbaut hat wird wohl derzeit nie den Fall erleben, dass der virtuelle Ram genutzt werden muss oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?
Meiner Meinung nach nimmt die Pagefile nur unnötigen Platz auf der SSD weg und sollte wie gesagt daher deaktiviert oder verkleinert werden. 
Ich ziehe letzteres vor.
Verschieben auf die HDD sehe ich als äußerst ineffizient an!!! 

Edit: sehe das wie mojoxy.


----------



## mojoxy (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey jemand ist mal meiner Meinung - ich werde bekloppt. Das ich das noch miterleben darf! 

Aber ehrlich gesagt schaff ich 8GB locker voll ^^ (deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben >= 8GB je nach Anwendungsgebiet). Wenn man viel Foto-/Videobearbeitung macht und dabei mehrere Programme mit großen Workspaces offen hat, kann das schnell mal passieren.
Da ich auch in der Softwareentwicklung tätig bin, kommt es nicht selten vor, dass noch die eine oder andere VM läuft. Da sind auch meine 16GB manchmal eng 

Mit einem Spielerechner wird dir das sicher nicht passieren, aber es gibt durchaus Bereiche, in denen Arbeitsspeicher der limitierende Faktor ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Mit einem Spielerechner wird dir das sicher nicht passieren, aber es  gibt durchaus Bereiche, in denen Arbeitsspeicher der limitierende Faktor  ist.


Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es sich hier zu >90% um Gamer handelt !? 
Wer mehr braucht soll sich ein zweites 8 GB Pärchen zulegen. Billiger gehts ja derzeit schon garnimmer...


----------



## mojoxy (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Billiger geht es wirklich nicht mehr. Die Unternehmen legen ja jetzt schon drauf. Und SSD werden auch immer günstiger, mal sehen wie das weitergeht mit der Produktion... Arme Unternehmen, wir freuen uns ^^


----------



## Nyuki (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Eine SSD mit Cache , lagert die nicht Automatisch aus?Irgendwas habe ich mal gelsesen im OCZ Forum darüber, daß wenn man die Auslagerung abstellt das trotzdem ausgelagert wird bei SSD's mit Cache.

Oder verwechsel ich jetzt was?


----------



## mojoxy (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was meinst du gerade mit "SSD mit Cache"? Meinst du SSD-Controller die einen eigenen Cache haben (meist nicht sehr groß) oder eine SSD-Caching Lösung, wie es beim Intel Z68-Mainboard möglich ist?


----------



## dj*viper (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

man kann schon ab 4GB das pagefile runtersetzen, ab 8GB natürlich besser. manuell einstellen auf max. 500MB, das reicht vollkommen aus. und natürlich auch auf der SSD belassen, damit keine geschwindigkeitsverluste entstehen. ganz ausschalten ist nicht gut, da sonst keine BSOD und weitere protokolle für die analyse gespeichert werden.


----------



## Nyuki (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Was meinst du gerade mit "SSD mit Cache"? Meinst du SSD-Controller die einen eigenen Cache haben (meist nicht sehr groß) oder eine SSD-Caching Lösung, wie es beim Intel Z68-Mainboard möglich
> ist?


 
Ich hab gelesen das auch wenn man die Auslagerungsdatei abschaltet ist, daß trotzdem ausgelagert wird.Hängt nicht in Verbindung mit Z Boards zusammen.Ich suche und finde es nicht.Könnte man selber überprüfen mit Taskm.
Ich habs noch nicht gemacht bisher und weiss auch nicht richtig worauf ich achten muss, gescheige wie ich das richtig selber testen kann.


----------



## dj*viper (24. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen das auch wenn man die Auslagerungsdatei abschaltet ist, daß trotzdem ausgelagert wird.Hängt nicht in Verbindung mit Z Boards zusammen.Ich suche und finde es nicht.Könnte man selber überprüfen mit Taskm.
> Ich habs noch nicht gemacht bisher und weiss auch nicht richtig worauf ich achten muss, gescheige wie ich das richtig selber testen kann.


 im taskmanager unter leistung kannst du es doch sehen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du meist also unter der CPU-Auslastung den Verlauf, wie es hier wunderbar zu sehen ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wo ist die Kaufberatung?  
Scheint mir nicht vorhanden ...


----------



## Nyuki (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wo ist die Kaufberatung?
> Scheint mir nicht vorhanden ...


 
Auf Seite 1 wird vieles über SSD erklärt.Wenn du das durch hast und für deine ausgewählte SSD fragen dann noch hast, einfach stellen^^


----------



## PAUI (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

so hab meine Corsair Performance Pro heute erhalten. soll ich einen Secure Erase machen vor der erst inbetriebnahme?


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nö, warum?


----------



## Gangahn (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem. Habe zum Geburtstag eine Samsung 830 Series 128GB bekommen. Gestern Win7 installiert, Treiber etc. drauf und ein AS SSD Benchmark gemacht. Werte in Ordnung gefreut und schlafen gegangen.

Heute habe ich nochmal eins gemacht nur mal so.  Da bekam ich diese grausigen Werte. ALls nachgeprüft aber ich finde partout keinen Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem bei AS-SSD. Verwende mal einen anderen Benchmark (z.B. Crystal Disk), dort sollten "normale" Werte erzielt werden. Also keine Angst, mit deinem SSD ist ziemlich sicher alles in Ordnung 

Woher dieser Fehler allerdings stammt, kann dir glaube ich in diesem Forum niemand mit Sicherheit sagen. Ich vermute immer noch, dass es sich hier um eine Art Caching handelt (spricht für die hohen Lese- und niedrigen Schreibwerte).


----------



## mojoxy (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wo ist die Kaufberatung?
> Scheint mir nicht vorhanden ...





roheed schrieb:


> *1.3 Welche SSD soll ich mir nur kaufen?!*
> 
> Diese Frage kann so pauschal nicht  beantworten werden! Jeder Controller bringt seine eigenen Vor- und Nachteile mit sich die jeder selber Abwegen sollte. Man kann aber ruhigen Gewissens sagen, mit keiner aktuell verfügbaren SSD macht man Grundsätzlich was Falsch! Im Alltag wird man definitiv keinen unterschied feststellen können zwischen den verschiedenen Herstellern. Aufgrund der Problematik der "Aktualität" bitte ich euch, zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt einfach im Thread nachzufragen, welche SSD aktuell der Renner ist!​



Findet sich auf der Startseite. Dort ist ebenfalls die Begründung, warum es hier keine direkte Empfehlung gibt. Sag uns doch einfach was du vorhast und wir sagen dir, welche SSDs dich am glücklichsten machen werden (denn glücklich wirst du wahrscheinlich mit allen  )


----------



## Bonham (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem eine SSD bestellt, nämlich die Crucial m4 128 Gb. Jetzt habe ich mir mal die Grundregeln des SSD-Gebrauchs durch gelesen und habe prompt eine Frage:

Mann soll ja immer so ca. 10-20% der SSD frei lassen. wie Macht man das jetzt am besten? Bei der Installation von Windows eine Hauptpartition erstellenund den Rest unpartitioniert lassen, oder erst auf die leere SSD installieren unddann nachträglich die Partition per Datenträgerverwaltung verkleinern?
Oder einfach eine Partition mit der gesamten Kapazität lassen und selber drauf achten?

Vielen Dank schonmal, und sorry falls ich vom OT ablenke


----------



## Gangahn (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! 
Habe jetzt mal CrystalDiskMark genommen. Ich finde diese Werte sind gut so.

Zum Vergleich:  Samsung gibt an: Max. Read 520Mb/s und Max. Write 320Mb/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur der Read Wert stimmt nicht ganz, denke aber, dass das normal ist.

Gruß Gangahn


----------



## mojoxy (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Bonham schrieb:


> Mann soll ja immer so ca. 10-20% der SSD frei lassen. wie Macht man das jetzt am besten?


Huch, wer hat dir denn diesen Floh wieder ins Ohr gesetzt? Das ist ein Relikt aus vergangen Zeiten 
Also bei der ersten Generation von SSDs hat das Sinn gemacht, heute eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Kostet dich nur Geld/Speicher. Kannst also ohne schlechtes Gewissen deiner Windows Partition die vollen 128GB geben 



Bonham schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal, und sorry falls ich vom OT ablenke


Ja das geht mal gar nicht! Dein Glück, dass ich heute einen guten Tag habe


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sind die SSD platten mit 512mb usw gut oder sollte man sich lieber eine mit 120 GB holen?


----------



## mojoxy (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gangahn schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich:  Samsung gibt an: Max. Read 520Mb/s und Max. Write 320Mb/s
> 
> nur der Read Wert stimmt nicht ganz, denke aber, dass das normal ist.


Samsung misst diese Werte aber sicher auch mit ATTO-Disk-Benchmark!? Der erreicht die höchsten Werte unter allen Benches (deswegen gibt jeder Hersteller auch diesen an). Wenn du damit noch mal durchläufst solltest du auch die o.g. Werte erreichen.

Der Bench ist aber sehr realitätsfremd, da er nur mit Nullen arbeitet


----------



## Bonham (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Huch, wer hat dir denn diesen Floh wieder ins Ohr gesetzt?


 
Die beiden Leitfäden für SSD's. 

Nur gut dass ich nach gefagt habe, aber was das angeht sind die beinden Leitfäden hier im Forum nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
Aber so kommen auch immer mal wieder ein paar Fragende daher.

Eine habe ich aber noch:
Wie ist das jetzt mit der Firmware? Man soll, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe^^, ja die Firmware gleich beim Kauf gleich mal auf Aktualität prüfen. Dafür muss ich aber die SSD an meinen alten rechner pappen, der aber in der IDE-Controler läuft. Kann es da zu Problemen beim Updaten kommen wenn der Rechner nicht im AHCI-Modus läuft?


----------



## mojoxy (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



MR.Chaos schrieb:


> Sind die SSD platten mit 512mb usw gut oder sollte man sich lieber eine mit 120 GB holen?


512MB wäre mir persönlich etwas zu klein, aber soll ja Leute geben, denen Windows 3.11 reicht 
Ich nehme einfach mal an, du meinst 512GB. Aber dann verstehe ich dich leider nicht ganz, denn der Schritt von 128GB zu 512GB ist ja schon seeeeehr weit, zumindest bei SSDs. Ich habe hier mal zwei Gegenfragen:
1) Was hast du damit vor?
2) Warum sollten 512GB SSDs nicht gut sein?



Bonham schrieb:


> Die beiden Leitfäden für SSD's.
> Nur gut dass ich nach gefagt habe, aber was das angeht sind die beinden Leitfäden hier im Forum nicht mehr ganz aktuell.


Ja das kann vorkommen, ist ja auch viel Arbeit so etwas zu pflegen. Mir sind da auch schon einige Sachen aufgefallen. Ich persönlich finde, dass der andere Leitfaden viel zu sehr ins Detail geht. SSDs sind mittlerweile Consumer-freundlich und diese ganzen Einstellungen sind heute nicht mehr nötig.



Bonham schrieb:


> Eine habe ich aber noch:
> Wie ist das jetzt mit der Firmware? Man soll, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe^^, ja die Firmware gleich beim Kauf gleich mal auf Aktualität prüfen. Dafür muss ich aber die SSD an meinen alten rechner pappen, der aber in der IDE-Controler läuft. Kann es da zu Problemen beim Updaten kommen wenn der Rechner nicht im AHCI-Modus läuft?


Du kannst die FW direkt an dem PC updaten auf dem Windows läuft. Crucial hat seit den letzten beiden FW ein "Windows Update Tool" bereit gestellt, dass komplett idiotensicher ist (sorry, ich will dir damit nichts unterstellen  ). Einfach herunterladen, öffnen, Ja klicken, neustarten und fertig ist der Lack


----------



## roheed (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Wo ist die Kaufberatung?
> Scheint mir nicht vorhanden ...





> [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. *Kaufberatung im Thread*





> *1.3 Welche SSD soll ich mir nur kaufen?!*
> Diese  Frage kann so pauschal nicht  beantworten werden! Jeder Controller  bringt seine eigenen Vor- und Nachteile mit sich die jeder selber  Abwegen sollte. Man kann aber ruhigen Gewissens sagen, mit keiner  aktuell verfügbaren SSD macht man Grundsätzlich was Falsch! Im Alltag  wird man definitiv keinen unterschied feststellen können zwischen den  verschiedenen Herstellern. *Aufgrund der Problematik der "Aktualität"  bitte ich euch, zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt einfach im Thread nachzufragen,  welche SSD aktuell der Renner ist!*​




noch fragen?


----------



## mojoxy (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Krass! Die m4 256GB unter 200€... somit einer der günstigsten SSDs (im €/GB-Verhältnis) überhaupt. Was ist denn da los? Quelle: Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland
Und die 128GB ist auch nicht mehr weit von der 100€ Grenze weg (Bestpreis war 102,67€)


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. April 2012)

Vor 2 Wochen war der preis noch bei ca. 250 €


----------



## Crymes (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Es gibt ein neues Update für die Sandforce Laufwerke der 2. Generation von OCZ.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. April 2012)

Die m4 in der 128er-Variante ist bei unter 100 Möhren angekommen.


----------



## Softy (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wahnsinn  Zeit für Crucial m4 Raid 

Steht da vielleicht ein Nachfolger vor der Tür?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Steht da vielleicht ein Nachfolger vor der Tür?



Was könnte ein Nachfolger denn wirklich besser machen? Soweit ich das verstanden habe, merkt man eine weitere Steigerung der Transferraten doch so gut wie nur in Benchmarks.


----------



## Softy (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir geht es ja auch nur um Benchmark Werte


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

In diesem Fall hätte ein Nachfolger Sinn. 
Aber wo könnte man sich denn noch im Normalbetrieb verbessern?


----------



## mojoxy (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Steht da vielleicht ein Nachfolger vor der Tür?


Ja da wird schon länger gemunkelt. Ich weiß auch noch nichts genaues, aber es wird wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht mehr so lange dauern bis zur m5. Aber wie schon bereits gesagt. Eigentlich braucht die niemand, die ist nur dafür gut, dass der Vorgänger günstiger wird 

So nun hat MF den Kampfpreis von 99,99€ eingeläutet! Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## blackout24 (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Denke die machen einfach den Preiskampf mit Samsung, den sie entspannt führen können mit einem Produkt das es schon
so lange gibt. Nachfolger brauch ich auch nicht. Wird ja nix anspruchsvoller im Desktopbetrieb, dass noch mehr Daten alle 2 Jahre
für die Programme geladen werden müssen.


----------



## riotmilch (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB für 94,91
So, gerade bestellt und nun den Thread durchforsten, damit auch nichts schief geht


----------



## Vaykir (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mit den neuen Z77 Boards und 3770K geht das hochfahren btw nochmal deutlich schneller. Hatte am Wochenende die Gelegenheit mit ner Ivy 6,68GHz zu booten. Wirhaben weder Biospost, noch windows willkommensbildschirm gesehen. bei xp start kam nichtmal der blaue ladebalken. hochfahrzeit unter 10sec


----------



## Valnarr (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Crucial m4 wird ja immer billiger 94 Euro mit Versand. Öö 

Und ich hab gerade kein Geld auf dem Konto. -.-


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2012)

Mir immer noch zu teuer für die recht geringe Kapazität... Ich kauf mir zu meinem Geburtstag im November dann eine mit Minimum 256GB für (hoffentlich) 140 Euro.


----------



## mojoxy (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann viel Glück, aber bis dahin verpasst du wirklich was!


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2012)

Das kann schon sein, aber erst muß ne neue Graka her und nen Geldscheißer hab ich leider nicht  Bis November ist dann wieder ein Budget vorhanden


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kommt das mir nur so vor oder ist meine M4 schon langsamer geworden o.O


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich muss mich gerade zurückhalten eine M4 zu bestellen.
Weil Versand bei MF ich haue mir vll doch mal endlich den RAM dazu den ich mir kaufen will.

Hat nichts genutzt 128GB M4 und 16GB Teamgroup bestellt. Mal hoffen das es gut geht.


----------



## mojoxy (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Kommt das mir nur so vor oder ist meine M4 schon langsamer geworden o.O


Man gewöhnt sich viel zu schnell an die Geschwindigkeit 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich muss mich gerade zurückhalten eine M4 zu bestellen.
> Weil Versand bei MF ich haue mir vll doch mal endlich den RAM dazu den ich mir kaufen will.
> 
> Hat nichts genutzt 128GB M4 und 16GB Teamgroup bestellt. Mal hoffen das es gut geht.


Was soll da nicht gutgehen?


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich meine mit meinem Geld und jetzt muss meine GraKa ein weiteres Jahr halten. Nach einem Jahr Probleme war ich eigentlich auf wechseln aus, aber so bleibt sie erstmal hier bis zur nächsten Generation. Ist auch sinnvoller als eine 6950PCS++ jetzt auszutauschen.
Geht sie davor kaputt heißt es Mobo wechseln und IGPU nutzen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich viel zu schnell an die Geschwindigkeit



Also mir kommt die grad so vor wie meine alte Mushkin Chornos. Die war mit über 400 Betriebsstunden ziemlich langsam geworden.


----------



## mojoxy (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meine mit meinem Geld und jetzt muss meine GraKa ein weiteres Jahr halten. Nach einem Jahr Probleme war ich eigentlich auf wechseln aus, aber so bleibt sie erstmal hier bis zur nächsten Generation. Ist auch sinnvoller als eine 6950PCS++ jetzt auszutauschen.


Ohje eine 6950 ist ja schon quasi uralt, meinst du wirklich damit kommst du noch über die nächsten Monate!? Ich glaube bis zur Vorstellung der nächsten Konsolengeneration (~Ende 2013) wirst du damit noch locker auskommen


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir ging es nicht um Leistung sondern, darum das mir der Treiber abgeschmirt ist. Das nervte mich, aber atm alles total stabil.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wuerd mich ja gern am OT beteiligens aber nach meiner Auszeit bin ich erst mal geheilt.

So wollte mir ne Vertex4 kaufen hab mir aber dann ein Masagegerät gekauft, hehehe.
Ich denke war die bessere Wahl.


----------



## mojoxy (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für welche Körperregionen ist es denn geeignet? Ach ne... eigentlich will ich es gar nicht wissen


----------



## Jiminey (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Im Artikel wird beschrieben das SSD´s nicht von Hand formatieren/partitionieren darf kann mir einer erklären wie das gemeint ist? Soll das heißen man sollte die SSD nur bei der Installation des Betriebssystems formatieren und nicht aus Windows heraus?

Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du darfst nur die Schnell Formatierung benutzen!!!!!
Bei der win7 Installation wird auch die schnell Formatierung benutzt also kein Problem.
Bei der normalen Formatierung kommt das Alligment durcheinander, also der Startpunkt ab wo/welche Speicher Zelle geschrieben wird.

Partitionieren darfst du schon, nur macht es bei einer SSD kaum bis gar keinen Sinn!


----------



## Jiminey (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du darfst nur die Schnell Formatierung benutzen!!!!!
> Bei der win7 Installation wird auch die schnell Formatierung benutzt also kein Problem.
> Bei der normalen Formatierung kommt das Alligment durcheinander, also der Startpunkt ab wo/welche Speicher Zelle geschrieben wird.
> 
> Partitionieren darfst du schon, nur macht es bei einer SSD kaum bis gar keinen Sinn!


 
Ok. Partitionieren wollte ich sowieso nicht. 

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## mojoxy (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Partitionieren darfst du schon, nur macht es bei einer SSD kaum bis gar keinen Sinn!


Naja bei meinem 1TB SSD verliere ich schnell den Überblick, wenn ich es nicht in logische Bereiche aufteilen darf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja bei meinem 1TB SSD verliere ich schnell den Überblick, wenn ich es nicht in logische Bereiche aufteilen darf


 
Toll wer hat schon ne 1TB SSD!

Die meisten kaufen sich für die Kohle ein neues Haus!


----------



## mojoxy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach bei den aktuellen Preisen geht das doch xD
War aber auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das wird der egal sein.


----------



## riotmilch (2. Mai 2012)

So, gerade am Win7 installieren, auf M4.
Ich habe das dumme Gefühl das ich jetzt schon was falsch gemacht habe  
Ich habe mich im Bios nicht wirklich zurecht gefunden und konnte bei zwei Sachen ACHI aktivieren.
Ein mal bei onChip oder so (da habe ich es nicht gemacht >.<) und ein mal bei onBoard oder wie das hies, da hab ich es aktiviert.
Wenn ich mich da nun vermacht haben sollte, kann ich das nachträglich über die registry ändern wie im Netz zu finden oder doch lieber neu installieren?
Achja, soll ich bei beiden Punkten AHCI wählen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kommt darauf an wo du die SSD angeschlossen hast, aber um auf nummer sicher zu gehen kannst du beide AHCI Einstellungen wählen. Win7 über den Regestrie Trick auf AHCI um zu stellen ist die beste und einfachste Möglichkeit, du brauchst also nicht win7 neu zu installieren.
Bei roheeds Anleitung ist das aber auch beschrieben wie das mit der Regestrie funktioniert!


----------



## riotmilch (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe beides dann auf AHCI gestellt, neu gestartet und schwupps, ich komme auf ein mal nicht mehr ins Bios.
Und ich habe wirklich nur das AHCI eingestellt.
Hab es mit zwei anderen Tastaturem probiert, geht alles nicht.
CMOS Batterie kurz raus genommen, keine Abhilfe (musste dafür extra die Graka ausbauen), hab nur USB dran, davon abgesehen hätte ich auch keine PS2 Tastatur.
Hab ich mir gedacht, mach ich halt so weiter. Also meine 750GB und 500GB Platte angeschlossen wo sie immer waren.
750gb war immer an einem SATA3 und die 500gb an einem SATA2 Port.
Starte ich den Rechner aber dann, kommt irgend ne Meldung wo mir die 500er in blau angezeigt wird und ich was drücken soll (geht ja aber nicht) dann geht es weiter bis Windows geladen wird (da wo sich das Windows Logo bildet) und da gehts nicht weiter.
Stecke ich die 500er an einen SATA3 Port kommt "Fehler beim Start von Windows.....
Datei: \windows\system32\winload.Essen
Status: 0xc000000e
Info: Der ausgewählte Eintrag konnte nicht geladen werden, da die Anwendung fehlt oder beschädigt ist"

Da soll ich dann die Win DVD einlegen, aber ich kann ja nicht von DVD booten, da ich nicht ins Bios komme.
Klemme ich die 500er ganz ab, bootet der PC normal, aber ich brauch die Platte ja.

Achja, hatte noch die Boot Prio auf DVD gesetzt, also hänge ich da auch immer, wenn was im Laufwerk ist.
Bin gerade echt verzweifelt.

Hab ich mir gedacht, schließe ich meine alte Win Platte an, aber da alles auf AHCI gestellt ist, bootet die nich durch und der Rechner startet immer wieder neu....

Wie komme ich nun wieder ins Bios?
Wie bekomme ich meine Tastaturen zum Laufen?
Wie bekomme ich meine 500er zum Laufen?
Und das nur weil ich unbedingt ne SSD wollte >.< 

Sorry für etwaige Fehler, das is mitm Smartphone geschrieben....

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!

EDIT:
Platte ist nun da, komme wieder ins Bios usw
Nur noch mal Win neu installieren, die Gigabyte Treiber haben mir im As SSD immer Sata und nicht ahci amgezeigt. 
Da lass ich die lieber weg.

Btw, welche Gigabye Treiber brauch ich unbedingt?


----------



## mojoxy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

oO Hast du "USB Legacy Mode" deaktiviert? Dann gehen nämlich unter BIOS keine USB-Eingaben mehr 

Was mit deinem BIOS so los ist kann ich aus der Ferne nicht sagen, hab ja deinen Text kaum verstanden, man merkt, dass du sehr aufgelöst warst ^^


----------



## riotmilch (2. Mai 2012)

Tut mir leid für das wirre Geschreibsel  
Ich war echt aufgelöst xD
Nun scheint alles zu laufen :> 
Mal sehen in ich es Heute noch hinbekommen nen Benchmark screen hoch zu laden.
Ihr könnt da glaube eher raus lesen ob alles ok is ^ ^


----------



## mojoxy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Check


----------



## riotmilch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So, hier nach der frischen Win Installation.
Nur AS SSD geladen für den Benchmark...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Is ne 128er M4


----------



## mojoxy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sieht doch soweit eigentlich alles ganz gut aus.


----------



## riotmilch (3. Mai 2012)

Was heist eigentlich? ^ ^


----------



## generationiv (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen von einem Bekannten ein 1 1/2 Jahre altes *Macbook Pro 17"*.

In diesem möchte ich nun eine ca. *240 GB große SSD* einbauen, um das Macbook noch etwas schnell zu machen.
Drauf ist das Mac Betriebssystem und Win7.

Gibt es ein bestimmtes Modell einer SSD das speziell fürs Macbook empfohlen wird oder ihr mir hierfür empfehlen könnt?

Von einem Bekannten wurde mir die OCZ Agility3 240GB empfohlen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Mai 2012)

Bei den momentanen Preisen würde ich dir eine Crucial m4 mit 256GB empfehlen.


----------



## generationiv (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja gut preislich nehmen sich die Crucial und die OCZ derzeit glaub ich nicht viel.

Mir gehts mehr um Leistung, Zuverlässigkeit und Verträglichkeit mit dem Macbook.

Falls jemand hierzu noch Empfehlungen hat oder Erfahrungen gemacht hat, wäre ich über ein wenig Hilfestellung und Infos dankbar.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Was heist eigentlich? ^ ^


Das ist ein Emoticon, steht für ein aufgewecktes, freundliches, lachendes Gesicht. Es wurde hauptsächlich von Mangas abgeleitet, dort stellt es ein zwinkerndes Gesicht da. Beispiel: (hier nur ein Auge) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird vor allem dann eingesetzt, wenn es sehr schnell gehen muss, z.B. in Online-Games oder Chats, wenn nicht viel Zeit bleibt, da es sich sehr schnell tippen lässt (Taste direkt links neben der 1). Hoffe das reicht als Background ^^



generationiv schrieb:


> Naja gut preislich nehmen sich die Crucial und die OCZ derzeit glaub ich nicht viel.
> 
> Mir gehts mehr um Leistung, Zuverlässigkeit und Verträglichkeit mit dem Macbook.
> 
> Falls jemand hierzu noch Empfehlungen hat oder Erfahrungen gemacht hat, wäre ich über ein wenig Hilfestellung und Infos dankbar.


Das sollte nicht schwer sein:
Leistung: m4
Zuverlässigkeit: m4!
Verträglichkeit: ziemlich egal

Nimm die m4, da wirst du viel Spaß mit haben. Ich kenn mich Macbooks nicht aus, da ich selbst noch keins in der Hand hatte (= zerlegen durfte). Ich bin mit nicht sicher, ob bei deiner Version "normale" 2.5" HDDs verbaut wurden, oder die dünneren 7mm Modelle. Wahrscheinlich aber die normale Version. Sicherheitshalber solltest du aber vorher mal nachsehen.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

mit dem MacBook speziell habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, aber es ist so, dass die Crucial deutlich zuverlässiger ist (der Sandforce-Controller der OCZ ist oft ein Problemkind) und noch dazu kann der Sandforce-Controller der OCZ nur in bestimmten Szenarien seine Leistung voll ausspielen, der Controller der Crucial ist konstanter und zuverlässiger. Nicht umsonst wird im ganzen Forum hier entweder die Crucial m4 sowie die Samsung 830 (welche ein wenig teurer ist) empfohlen. Nebenbei hat die 128GB-Version der Crucial bei Mindfactory ein Reklamationsquote von 0% 

Ich würde ohne zu zögern bei der Crucial zugreifen (vielleicht auch deshalb, weil OCZ mir nicht mehr sonderlich sympathisch ist - Stichwort gefälschte Erfahrungsberichte in Preisvergleichen und Onlineshops)


----------



## mojoxy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> (der Sandforce-Controller der OCZ ist oft ein Problemkind)


Sandforce hat seine Controller mittlerweile zum größten Teil wieder im Griff. Ein fader Nachgeschmack bleibt trotzdem. Bei allen anderen Punkten stimme ich aber zu.

Warum beim gleichen Preis nicht das bessere Produkt nehmen?


----------



## riotmilch (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das ist ein Emoticon, steht für ein aufgewecktes, freundliches, lachendes Gesicht. Es wurde hauptsächlich von Mangas abgeleitet, dort stellt es ein zwinkerndes Gesicht da. Beispiel: (hier nur ein Auge) http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._face_winking_by_jacksparrow4ever-d39glmh.jpg
> 
> Es wird vor allem dann eingesetzt, wenn es sehr schnell gehen muss, z.B. in Online-Games oder Chats, wenn nicht viel Zeit bleibt, da es sich sehr schnell tippen lässt (Taste direkt links neben der 1). Hoffe das reicht als Background ^^



Du hast mich falsch verstanden 
Ich wollte wissen, was heist "Sieht doch soweit eigentlich alles ganz gut aus."?
War auf das "eigentlich" in deinem Satz bezogen.
Will hier halt auf Nummer sicher gehen


----------



## mojoxy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann sag das doch. Jetzt hab ich mir die ganze Mühe umsonst gemacht - ist ja schon wie in der Uni...

Das eigentlich kann man auch weg lassen. Uneigentlich ist dein Score nicht der Renner, da ich aber dein System nicht näher kenne und auch nicht weiß, wo du dein SSD angeschlossen hast, ist das alles eigentlich ganz gut so.


----------



## Mr__47 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moin Leute, hab mir auch mal ne Samsung SSD 830 128GB gegönnt, wollte n Bench bereit stellen  
Bitte nicht vergessen! Hab bis jetzt nur SATA II Ports. Neues Mainboard könnte aber bald auch schon bereit sein  

MfG


----------



## mojoxy (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sieht doch eigentlich ganz gut aus


----------



## stingray (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich ebenfalls für eine Crucial m4 mit 256GB entschieden. Wollte nur mal die Benchmark Ergebnisse posten, die SSD hängt an einem SATA II Port.


----------



## blackout24 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wurde schon mit 000F ausgeliefert?
Der gute Rizoma hätte mit dem iaStor Treiber sicher die 900 Punkte
geknackt, da soll noch einer mal sagen, dass keine Firmware mehr so schnell war wie 0009
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...n-thread-gold-929-punkte-126.html#post4181243


----------



## stingray (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wurde schon mit 000F ausgeliefert?
> Der gute Rizoma hätte mit dem iaStor Treiber sicher die 900 Punkte
> geknackt, da soll noch einer mal sagen, dass keine Firmware mehr so schnell war wie 0009
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...n-thread-gold-929-punkte-126.html#post4181243


 
Vergiss nicht...meine SSD hängt an einem SATA II Port! Die SSD von Rizoma aber an einem SATA III Port (siehe Lesewerte). Ausgeliefert wurde die SSD mit 0009, hab ich dann aber mit 000F überspielt.


----------



## PAUI (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

habe ein Problem, habe eine Corsai Performance Pro SSD 128GB. 
am Anfang hatte ich gebencht und kam auf einen AS SSD Score von 503. 
Heute habe ich nochmal gebencht und kam nur auf 304. ich fürchte dass das Trim nicht Funktioniert. habe den neuesten AMD Sata Treiber drauf.


----------



## blackout24 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



stingray schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht...meine SSD hängt an einem SATA II Port! Die SSD von Rizoma aber an einem SATA III Port (siehe Lesewerte). Ausgeliefert wurde die SSD mit 0009, hab ich dann aber mit 000F überspielt.


 
Das ist mir klar. Es geht aber die Behauptung rum, dass man mit den Post-0009 Firmware keine hohen Benchmark Scores mehr hinbekommt. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Dann hast du deine aber schon länger oder? Ich habe mir Anfang März meine zweite M4 gekauft für den Laptop und die kam schon mit 0309.


----------



## stingray (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meine Crucial m4 ist erst 3 Wochen alt.


----------



## riotmilch (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meine kam auch mit 0309, hab dann auch auf 000F geflasht.
Mein Score ist aber recht niedrig, ka warum....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hängt am ersten SATA3, hab keine weiteren SATA Treiber oder so installiert für mein Board, also nur auf AHCI gestellt und gut.
Würden da die AMD Treiber noch was bringen?
Oder ist der Score nebensächlich?


----------



## PAUI (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

weis einer ob da nun der AMD Sata Treiber Trim unterstützt?


----------



## blackout24 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Meine kam auch mit 0309, hab dann auch auf 000F geflasht.
> Mein Score ist aber recht niedrig, ka warum....
> 
> 
> ...



Der Score ist nur fürs Ego. Der wird hauptsächlich durch die 4K Werte in die höhe getrieben. Und ob du da 20 oder 25 hast ist pups egal für die gefühlte Geschwindigekeit. Es sei den du bist so einer der auch meint den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 80 FPS zu spüren. Im Laptop arbeitet die M4 an SATA I ohne AHCI und bringt das SSD Feeling obwohl sie sicher nur 200 Benchmark Punkte reißen würde, kein Unterschied zum Desktop Rechner spürbar.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



stingray schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mich ebenfalls für eine Crucial m4 mit 256GB entschieden. Wollte nur mal die Benchmark Ergebnisse posten, die SSD hängt an einem SATA II Port.


Wenn mich meine müden Augen nicht täuschen, sieht alles gut aus.



PAUI schrieb:


> habe ein Problem, habe eine Corsai Performance Pro SSD 128GB.
> am Anfang hatte ich gebencht und kam auf einen AS SSD Score von 503.
> Heute habe ich nochmal gebencht und kam nur auf 304.


Der Score geht auf viele Faktoren zurück. Da ich dein Umgebung beim Benchen nicht kenne, kann ich mit den Werten nichts anfangen.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Dann hast du deine aber schon länger oder? Ich habe mir Anfang März meine zweite M4 gekauft für den Laptop und die kam schon mit 0309.


Woher willst du wissen welches SSD "älter" ist, ohne das Herstelldatum zu kennen? Der Händler wird dir sicher nicht verraten, wie lange die Ware schon bei ihm im Lager lag ^^



riotmilch schrieb:


> Meine kam auch mit 0309, hab dann auch auf 000F geflasht.
> Mein Score ist aber recht niedrig, ka warum....
> 
> Hängt am ersten SATA3, hab keine weiteren SATA Treiber oder so installiert für mein Board, also nur auf AHCI gestellt und gut.
> ...


1.) Dein Score ist alles andere als niedrig, gegeben, dass du Stock (also ohne Optimierung, OC und deaktivierten Energiesparmodi) gebencht hast. Die "Überscores" sind alles andere als realitätsnah. Hochgezüchtet wie es nur geht, tlw. die CPU über stabilen Werten laufen lassen, RAM-Timings optimiert, oder einfach nur mal Glück gehabt (beim 20ten Versuch). Ich weiß wovon ich spreche - alles schon selbst gemacht 
2.) Darüber hinaus, sagt ein AS-SSD-Score auch nur bedingt etwas über die Leistung eines SSDs im Alltagsbetrieb aus. Allerdings ist er sehr gut als virtueller Schw**zvergleich verwendbar 



PAUI schrieb:


> weis einer ob da nun der AMD Sata Treiber Trim unterstützt?


Wenn du mir verraten würdest, welchen du in Verbindung mit welchem Mainboard verwendest, könnte ich dir eine eindeutige Antwort geben. So muss ich mal wieder in meine Glaskugel schauen und davon ausgehen, dass du dein System aus der Signatur meinst. Es ist zwar schon spät und ich bin an meiner heutigen geistigen Höchstleistung schon längst vorbei, aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist Trim nur für Serie 800 MBs freigeschaltet. Dein 790 dürfte also leer ausgehen. Allgemein hat der AMD SATA Treiber eh keinen guten Ruf. Wirst mit Microsofts Produkt besser bedient sein.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Der Score ist nur fürs Ego. Der wird hauptsächlich durch die 4K Werte in die höhe getrieben. Und ob du da 20 oder 25 hast ist pups egal für die gefühlte Geschwindigekeit.


Das kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen. Der erste Teilsatz stimmt, der 4k-Read!-Score hat theoretisch den größten Einfluss auf den Endwert, aber hier erreicht fast kein SSD mehr als 30MB/s. In der Praxis ist es also vor allem der 4k-64-Read-Score der das Endergebnis am stärksten beeinflusst, denn hier kann man durch ordentliches OC ein deutlich größeres Plus erreichen.
Auf der anderen Seite ist der 4k-Wert mitunter der wichtigste im Windowsbetrieb. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Hersteller endlich das seq. Transferraten-Rennen beenden (ist ja fast schon wie das MPixel Rennen unter den Kameraherstellern, oder Takt bei CPUs ) und versuchen die 4k-Werte zu pushen. Mit 500MB/s Read/Write und mehr kann doch eh niemand sinnvoll etwas anfangen. Wer hat schon mehr als ein SSD in seinem Heimrechner und kopiert ständig riesige Daten von A nach B!?
Schnellere Programmstarts und Boots würden den ein oder anderen dennoch erfreuen (also mich zumindest )


----------



## PAUI (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich habe ein MSI 790FX Mainboard also nur Sata 2, ich habe den AMD Chipsatz treiber 12.4 installiert der angeblich Trim auch bei der SB750 Southbridge unterstützen soll. hatte gerade den MSAHCI Treiber installiert gehabt und gebencht da kam schlechtere ergebnisse raus.

ansonsten habe ich alles geschlossen im Taskmanager bevor ich gebencht habe. habe die CPU übertaktet und Prime angehabt.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



PAUI schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein MSI 790FX Mainboard also nur Sata 2, ich habe den AMD Chipsatz treiber 12.4 installiert der angeblich Trim auch bei der SB750 Southbridge unterstützen soll.


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich mit den AMD-Chipsets so gut wie gar nicht auskenne, da mein letzter knapp zehn Jahre her ist. Wenn deiner angeblich TRIM unterstützt und du dieser Quelle vertraust, dann kann das schon so sein.



PAUI schrieb:


> hatte gerade den MSAHCI Treiber installiert gehabt und gebencht da kam schlechtere ergebnisse raus.


TRIM funktioniert nicht von jetzt auf gleich. Das braucht Zeit und vor allem Zeit im Idle (also SSD darf nichts/wenig zu tun haben). Dann erst wird es tätig und auch dann meist nur sehr gemächlich, um das SSD zu schonen.



PAUI schrieb:


> ansonsten habe ich alles geschlossen im Taskmanager bevor ich gebencht habe. habe die CPU übertaktet und Prime angehabt.


Das ist auf jeden Fall schon mal der richtige Ansatz ^^ Aber an welchen Port hast du denn dein SSD angesteckt? Sicher, dass es am internen Controller sitzt, also am SB750, oder vielleicht versehentlich am JMB322?


----------



## PAUI (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die SSD und alle anderen Geräte hängen an der SB750, ich habe den JMicron abgeschaltet weil er die Boot Phase ungemein verlängert und nur mit einer Lane angebunden ist, was dermaßen wenig Leistung bringt das der Contoller sinnlos auf dem Board ist. den hätten die auch weglassen können. ich überlege echt ob ich auf Intel wechseln werde, weil AMD und mein 1090T extrem uneffizent sind.


----------



## mojoxy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

 Kann dem nur komplett zustimmen ^^


----------



## hbf878 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hey roheed, wie wär's wenn du mal den text in "*9. Treiberlinks zu AHCI Controllern und sonstige Erkenntnisse*" ändern würdest? ich denke, der ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell. man müsste eher deutlich machen, was der unterschied zwischen "echten" sata3-ports und marvell/asmedia/wiesiealleheißen-"fake"-sata3-ports ist, finde ich . 
und wie wärs, den samsung-controller noch mit reinzunehmen?

und noch was: im o.g abschnitt gibt es irgendwie keine unterscheidung zwischen controllern auf der ssd und sata3-controllern auf dem mainboard - beide heißen controller. das ist ein bisschen verwirrend...

hbf


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal so ne frage, soll ich mir für mein Netbook eine Intel Postville G2 80GB für 62€ exkl. holen?

Ich habe ein Lenovo S205 mit 6GB Ram


----------



## mojoxy (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Postville ist zwar kein schlechtes SSD, aber doch schon etwas in die Tage gekommen. Würde eher zu einem aktuelleren Modell greifen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

AH ok.

Wären denn 5,52TB für ca. 1 1/2 Jahre Nutzung denn viel?


----------



## Tim_i5 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab meine SSD jetzt 1 Tag am laufen. Bin Recht zufrieden, hab sie eben mal gebencht. Hier die Ergebnisse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles okey?

Gruß


----------



## thom_cat (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage, soll ich mir für mein Netbook eine Intel Postville G2 80GB für 62€ exkl. holen?
> 
> Ich habe ein Lenovo S205 mit 6GB Ram


 


mojoxy schrieb:


> Die Postville ist zwar kein schlechtes SSD, aber doch schon etwas in die Tage gekommen. Würde eher zu einem aktuelleren Modell greifen.


 
für ein netbook reicht die doch völlig aus.
da bringt eine aktuellere ssd auch nicht mehr, da ist doch alles beschnitten.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> für ein netbook reicht die doch völlig aus.
> da bringt eine aktuellere ssd auch nicht mehr, da ist doch alles beschnitten.


 
Also ich kann getrost zugreifen?


----------



## riotmilch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Möchte hier einfach mal noch nen fettes Danke schreiben, für die die hier immer fleißig helfen :>
Bin momentan mehr als zufrieden mit der M4


----------



## mojoxy (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> für ein netbook reicht die doch völlig aus.
> da bringt eine aktuellere ssd auch nicht mehr, da ist doch alles beschnitten.





PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Also ich kann getrost zugreifen?


Ich bezog mich nicht ausschließlich auf die Leistung, sondern vor allem auf die Preis-/Leistung. Bei 62€/80GB bist du bei 0,775€/GB. Da sind mittlerweile manche SSDs mit dem Neupreis darunter. Und da hast du dann auch noch Garantie und nichts gebrauchtes. Ich würde sie nicht kaufen; wenn dir aber viel an der Intel liegt, dann kann man da schon noch zugreifen - meins wäre es nicht.


----------



## thom_cat (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

welche ssds sind es denn wirklich, die beim neupreis darunter liegen?
das sind die heißgeliebten modelle mit sandforce controller und dann auch erst ab 120gb.
klar, da hast du neuware und garantie, aber die postville ist immer noch eine der zuverlässigsten ssds auf dem markt.

wenn 80gb ausreichen, dann hätte ich keine so große sorgen.


----------



## Heretic (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Vom Gesamt neupreis gibt es jetzt auch nicht wirklich was. Selbst AData schaft das nciht , aber er meinte ja auch lediglich das P/L verhältniss. Und in dem Sinne muss ich ihm vollkommen recht geben.

Für grob 0,78 Euro das GB würde ich lieber 20 bis 40 Euro drauflegen und neu kaufen.

Netter Nebeneffekt dabei wäre sogar , dass die Kapazität ein stückchen größer ist.

Mal kleiner vergleich http://geizhals.de/?cat=hdssd&sort=r&xf=1035_ADATA~1035_Crucial#xf_top

MfG Heretic


----------



## keks3000 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Erstmal Danke für die Threads von roheed und elementardrache! 

Hab mir jetzt endlich mal eine SSD (Crucial m4) gekauft. Grad Windows 7 neu installiert und jetzt wollte ich euch mal eben meine Benchmarkergebnisse (vor und nach Firmwareupdate) präsentieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System: 
CPU: Athlon II x4 651
MB: Asus F1A75 
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 Vapor-X
RAM: Corsair DDR3 9-9-9-24 16gb Kit (4x4gb)

Da meine vorherige HDD mittlerweile 6 Jahre alt ist oder so, merke ich einen extremen Unterschied und freu mich grad voll.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Glaub mir den Unterschied hättest auch zu modernen HDDs gemerkt so krass ist der Unterschied zwischen Festplatten und SSDs.
Kann aber deine Freude nach empfinden, war bei mir anno 2010 genauso als ich meine SSD eingebaut habe und nur aus spass an der Freude Neustarts gemacht hab, weils so schön schnell ging.


----------



## TheGupe (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey,

hier auch meine Ergebnisse. Macht echt Spaß mit ner SSD 

CPP 128GB, i5 2320 3GHz, Z67

http://666kb.com/i/c3n27buwk1dul3klf.jpg 

http://666kb.com/i/c3n27vigbinio7ojn.gif

Wenn ich es mit anderen hier vergleiche, komme ich bei 4K write gerade mal auf die Hälfte. Ist hier trotzdem alles okay?


----------



## Heretic (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Es ist alles ok.

Du musst bedenken , dass manche SSDs im Oberen Feld gerne vorher Erased (oder so ähnlich) werden.

Ist praktisch sowas wie formatieren.

Das kann lediglich für diesen Benchmark die Werte sehr hoch treiben.

Es sollte aber alles stimmen.

MfG Heretic

Ps: Schöner Score  Ich würde sogar drauf tippen nach nem Erase hättest du die Chance aufs Treppchen zu kommen


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nach 8 Monaten sehen die Werte meiner M4 64 GB so aus.........

nicht mehr so doll....


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

oh doppelt, sorry


----------



## mojoxy (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wirklich unter gleichen Bedingungen gebencht? Hast du auch mehrere Durchläufe gemacht (zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten), um einen Messfehler, oder verfälschte Messungen durch aktuelle Auslastung des Laufwerks zu vermeiden?


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, alles aus und nur das nötigste, wie zu Anfang, laufen lassen.

Hatte schon vorher mal den Test laufen lassen, aber immer unter 400 Gesamtpunkte.
Ist schon seltsam. Auch bei CDM ist der "Einbruch" ersichtlich.


----------



## TheGupe (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Heretic schrieb:


> Es ist alles ok.
> 
> Du musst bedenken , dass manche SSDs im Oberen Feld gerne vorher Erased (oder so ähnlich) werden.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, ich danke dir für die Aufklärung 

Auf einen Treppchenplatz habe ich es nicht abgesehen, es läuft gerade alles so schön - da möchte ich es nicht nochmal platt machen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich nicht ausschließlich auf die Leistung, sondern vor allem auf die Preis-/Leistung. Bei 62€/80GB bist du bei 0,775€/GB. Da sind mittlerweile manche SSDs mit dem Neupreis darunter. Und da hast du dann auch noch Garantie und nichts gebrauchtes. Ich würde sie nicht kaufen; wenn dir aber viel an der Intel liegt, dann kann man da schon noch zugreifen - meins wäre es nicht.



Es muss nicht unbedingt eine Intel sein, ich habe sie halt durch Zufall beim Stöbern gefunden.




thom_cat schrieb:


> welche ssds sind es denn wirklich, die beim neupreis darunter liegen?
> das sind die heißgeliebten modelle mit sandforce controller und dann auch erst ab 120gb.
> klar, da hast du neuware und garantie, aber die postville ist immer noch eine der zuverlässigsten ssds auf dem markt.
> 
> wenn 80gb ausreichen, dann hätte ich keine so große sorgen.



Also 80GB sind schon besser wie 64GB oder gar 60GB, zumal wenn man mal eben ein paar spiele noch dazu Installieren will ala NFS U1/U2/Most Wanted/World sowie Anno 1604.
Musik habe ich auf einer 32GB SD Karte abgespeichert.




Heretic schrieb:


> Vom Gesamt neupreis gibt es jetzt auch nicht wirklich was. Selbst AData schaft das nciht , aber er meinte ja auch lediglich das P/L verhältniss. Und in dem Sinne muss ich ihm vollkommen recht geben.
> 
> Für grob 0,78 Euro das GB würde ich lieber 20 bis 40 Euro drauflegen und neu kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Vergleich!
Ich kann mich halt nicht entscheiden was ich machen soll.


Was würdet ihr mir für eine SSD für mein Netbook empfehlen?


----------



## Heretic (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das gleiche wie vorher.

Hab Heute Morgen um 0 Uhr bei Mindfactoy ne 128B Crucial Slim bestellt , weil im Lappi nur 8 Milimeter reinpassen.

Beim Lappi musste nur drauf achten , ob der 7 mm oder 9mm unterstüzt.

Je nachdem musste halt Slim oder nicht Slim kaufen. (Je nach Hersteller variert die beschriftung. !)

2,5 Zoll hat ja sogut wie jede SSD. Da fallen eher wenige Raus.

Überprüfen kannste das recht schnell. Die Festplatte ist eigendlich bei so gut wie jedem Schleppi erreichbar. Ein paar schrauben zack höhe nachmessen.

Dabei verlierst du NICHT die Garantie !!!

Am einfachsten ist es , wenn du bei Geizhals (oder ähnlicher plattform) entsprechende Kriterien einstellst.

Siehe hier http://geizhals.de/?cat=hdssd&xf=1035_Crucial~251_2.5%22~252_61440~2644_9.5~2644_7~220_MLC+synchron~2028_524288#xf_top

Unter Bauhöhe 2.5": kannst du dann wählen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Arikus (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moin,

kurze Frage:
Ist die Sandisk Extreme 480GB noch aktuell und gut?
Modellnummer: 619659073442
Controller scheint der SF-2281-Controller von Sandforce zu sein.

Wie steht die im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz da, wenn man sie (heute ab 12 Uhr) für unter 400€ neu bekommen kann?


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das 240gb modell ist recht flink unterwegs... wo soll es die denn geben?


----------



## Arikus (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei Amazon gibt es die 480GB Variante gerade für 399€
Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Arikus schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es die 4880GB Variante gerade für 399€


 also soviel platz reicht dann auch fürs erste


----------



## Arikus (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

schon ausgebessert 

Wäre ja der Preiskracher schlechthin


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

haste eine bekommen?


----------



## Arikus (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

jo, soll schon morgen bei mir daheim ankommen.


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

glückwunsch, tolles angebot.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was ist der native Sata 3 Port beim Asrock P67 Pro3?

Und mir kommt die M4 irgendwie sehr leicht vor.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

der hat doch nur 2 sata3 ports, die weissen. oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nein, das tust du nicht.Also einfach einen von den beiden nehmen.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja genau, die sind beide am gleichen controller.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir fällt gerade, das ich soweit ich weiß kein Sata kabel mehr habe. Dann muss ich halt ohne Laufwerk auskommen.
Ob ich das jetzt installieren oder erst morgen?

EDIT Muss ich nachschauen ob die neusten Firmware drauf ist?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> EDIT Muss ich nachschauen ob die neusten Firmware drauf ist?



Bei ner Neuinstallation würde ich direkt updaten, wenn möglich !


----------



## Heretic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Soo gerade mal den ersten Test gefahren...

Mal sehen was sich da noch ergibt.

Die Linke kleine ist meine nun ca 5 Monate alte platte die Gut genutzt wird und regelmäßig vollläuft XD
Rechts frisch ausgepackt....

Ich würde ja beide behalten aber leider muss ich die kleine Abtreten. Würde mir sooo gerne das ganze installieren ersparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



interessant nur das die alte kleine schneller im lesen ist als die frische große


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Bei ner Neuinstallation würde ich direkt updaten, wenn möglich !


 
Ich meinte damit ob ich das tuen muss bevor ich Win7 drauf packe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mach mal auf beide die neue FW für Crucial m4 drauf, aktuell ist es die 000F!


----------



## Heretic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mach ich sobald beide Platten Fertig gesichert sind und in ihren Ziel Systemen eingebaut sind.

Dann muss ehh neu Windoof drauf und da werde ich zuschlagen. Hab schon den USB Stick hier fertig liegen.


----------



## mojoxy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Heretic schrieb:


> Ich würde ja beide behalten aber leider muss ich die kleine Abtreten. Würde mir sooo gerne das ganze installieren ersparen


Ich bin ja, wie einige sicherlich schon mitbekommen haben, kein Freund des Klonen des Betriebsystems, aber wenn du nur das Laufwerk tauschst, es sogar noch das gleiche Modell ist, nur eine Nummer größer, dann kann man da echt mal eine Ausnahme machen. Wenn sich im Rechner sonst nichts ändert, hast du auch keine Dateileichen a la Treiberreste und ähnlichem.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Heretic schrieb:


> Mach ich sobald beide Platten Fertig gesichert sind und in ihren Ziel Systemen eingebaut sind.
> 
> Dann muss ehh neu Windoof drauf und da werde ich zuschlagen. Hab schon den USB Stick hier fertig liegen.



Brauchst keinen Stick, gibt von Crucial ein win7 Tool das automatisch und zuverlässig arbeitet. Hab ich selber benutzt!


----------



## Heretic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@mojoxy:

Ja hast auch irgendwie recht.
Aber jetzt ist es einerseits ehh schon zu spät XD
Hat aber ja auch vorteile, Viren usw sind wieder weg. Ich kann die Partitionen neuverteilen usw...

Naja passt schon , hab wenigstens nicht so viel zu tun gehabt heute.

@Hulkhardy1:

Danke hab ich ganz übersehen , hab das jetzt uber die Software gemacht , das ging einfacher.

Kann somit auch bestätigen das ein MultiSSDsystem problemlos geuppt wird.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kann mit jetzt mal einer sagen wie ich das mit der Firmware machen soll. Erstn Win7 installieren oder erst updaten.

habe mittlerweile die CD wiedergefunden wo 7 drauf ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst ohne Probleme erst win7 installieren und dann das win7 Tool von Crucial verwenden, geht gut und zuverlässig und einfach ist es auch!!!


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kannst ohne Probleme erst win7 installieren und dann das win7 Tool von Crucial verwenden, geht gut und zuverlässig und einfach ist es auch!!!



Habe ich auch gerade gemacht...danach AS SSD ....und 350 als Ergebnis.... wird nicht mehr besser.
Auch die Gesundheit 98% nach 960 Stunden......ratlos


----------



## blackout24 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gerade gemacht...danach AS SSD ....und 350 als Ergebnis.... wird nicht mehr besser.
> Auch die Gesundheit 98% nach 960 Stunden......ratlos


 
Das übliche. Kein AHCI aktiviert? SSD am nativen SATA Anschluss oder Zusatz Controller? Warnung wegen Alignment im AS SSD (Zahl die beim Treiber und Firmware steht durch 4 ohne Rest teilbar)?


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...das übliche...AHCI mit Intel Treiber........Aligment ist ok......nichts an der HW verändert...trotzdem


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also das mit der Gesundheit kannst getrost vergessen, die SMART Werte werden eh nie richtig ausgelesen! Bei mir werden nach einem halben Jahr immer noch 100% angezeigt, so viel dazu!


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da ich vielleicht in ein paar Monaten meinen PC aufrüsten werde, aber noch bei der SSD unschlüssig bin, habe ich eine Frage an euch Profis .

Im Moment habe ich die OCZ Vertex 2 drin. Soll ich auf eine Samsung 830 128GB aufrüsten? Ist die im Moment die schnellste/beste SSD? Oder ist der "Klassiker" Crucial m4 empfehlenswerter?


----------



## blackout24 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die schnellste ist sie nicht. Da musst du eher zu der Vertex 4 greifen, zu der es aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte gibt oder eher zur Corsair Performance Pro die es auch schon länger gibt (Hat den Crucial M4 Controller bloss neueres Modell). Plextor M3 Pro genau das selbe.

Empfehlenswert ist die M4 immer, weil du eh nix merkst welche SSD du hast und die M4 unter 100 Euro kostet. Langsam ist die auch nicht gerade.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ein wirklichen Unterschied bei den meisten SSDs merkst du nur in Benchmarks! Oder meinst du das es dir auffällt das win7 eine Sekunde länger zum booten braucht?
P/L technisch ist die m4 momentan echt der Prüller und außerordentlich zuverlässig, deshalb immer noch ne Empfehlung wert.


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Einen Unterschied zwischen der OCZ Vertex 2 und zB einer Crucial m4 sollte man aber doch merken, oder? Schließlich ist die eine SSD noch SATA II.


----------



## thom_cat (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

in benchmarks wirst du das auch merken... im alltag? eher nein!
liegt daran, dass sich da hauptsächlich die sequentiellen werte stark verbessert haben.
fürs tägliche sind aber eher die 4k interessant und die sind bei den ssds lange hoch genug.


----------



## blackout24 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Own3r schrieb:


> Einen Unterschied zwischen der OCZ Vertex 2 und zB einer Crucial m4 sollte man aber doch merken, oder? Schließlich ist die eine SSD noch SATA II.


 
Meine M4 läuft sogar nur auf SATA I im Laptop und die Performance interessiert das nicht die Bohne. Das System reagiert nun super. Bootet in 8 Sekunden in funktionsfähigen Desktop (Linux) wo ich mit meiner 5400rpm Platte 38 Sekunden gebraucht habe.


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok, dann werde ich mir die neue SSD wahrscheinlich sparen können, da meine wohl noch schnell genug ist. 
Aber ich kann ja immernoch die m4 nehmen - so teuer sind die SSDs zum Glück nicht mehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Genau so hab ich das auch gemacht, hab meine alte Corsair Force 120GB für Games genommen und für das System ne m4 64GB angeschafft. 
Ist jetzt ne super Kombi finde ich!


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So habe ich mir das auch schon gedacht. Mal sehen, was ich letztendlich machen werde.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da ist man mal ein WE in München und hat keinen Zugriff (oder eher keine Lust) auf einen PC, da fällt der nächste Tausender. Und scheinbar keiner bemerkt's 
Naja ich glaub ich hab trotzdem hier nichts verpasst ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oh ja der 8000 ist gefallen! Damals beim 3000 hab ich noch mit Vaykir drum gerungen so ändern sich die Zeiten!


----------



## mojoxy (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der ging damals aber an Vaykir (wo steckt der eigentlich!?), wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Auch schon ne halbe Ewigkeit her


----------



## roheed (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

stimmt, wieder ist ein Tausender gefallen^^ 
In diesem Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch @ Blackout24 der wohl relativ zufällig den 8000 erwischt hat 
Der thread hat mittlerweile über 800 seiten Länge...schon irgendwie Krass die Vorstellung  Die 1 000 Grenze schaffen wir auch noch


----------



## mojoxy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wann macht das Forum eigentlich dicht? Normalerweise haben doch Threads ein Limit an Seiten ^^


----------



## dj*viper (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wann macht das Forum eigentlich dicht? Normalerweise haben doch Threads ein Limit an Seiten ^^


 der laber-thread hat über 17k seiten.
also dauert das wohl noch ne weile^^


----------



## roheed (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

normal open end... im der Spamecke hab ich schon thread mit 2000 + gesehen ^^ Hochzählthread und so geiles zeug


----------



## mojoxy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na dann brauchen wir ja keine Angst haben


----------



## roheed (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...höchstens das uns der Gesprächsstoff ähm ich meinte Spamstoff ausgeht ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So hab mir heut DiabloIII gekauft und natürlich auf die SSD installiert. Ladezeiten sind fast nicht vorhanden, heheheh.

Bestes Game diese Jahr nur die Server sind total überlastet, naja was solls!


----------



## mojoxy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei mir sind die Ladezeiten (beim Betreten eines Spiels, nicht zwischendrin, da gibt es quasi keine ^^) leider nicht unerheblich, aber das liegt zum großen Teil an den etwas schwachen Servern.


----------



## Nyuki (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Halllloooo^^

Muss was fragen
Bekomme eine 128GB M4.Mein Win7 ist auf der 64gb m4 Installiert.Die M4 128 sollte meine V2 nun ersetzen die auf Sata_1 gesteckt ist.

Habe ich irgendwelche Preformance-Nachteile wenn ich win7 weiter auf der 64gb lasse?

Spiele ect. werden nun auf die 128GB M4 Installiert


Danke


----------



## Heretic (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kaum,

die Unterschiede zwischen SSD und SSD sind eher minimal.

Wenn die SSD noch dazu an S-ATA 1 hängt wird der Unterschied wohl wirklich eher klein sein.

Wenn du gedenkst demnächst aber aufzurüsten und die mühe nicht scheust kannste auch alles auf die M4 ziehen. 

Dann wird die M4 wohl die V2 abziehen.

Was du machen kannst . Wäre die Auslagerungsdatei usw auf die M4 zu verlagern , das verteilt die last wenigstens ein klein wenig.

Allgeimeine Performanc Probleme usw solltes es eigendlich nicht du steckst ja einfach nur einen weiteren Massenspeicher hinzu.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Own3r (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich glaube er meint mit SATA_1 eher den ersten SATA Anschluss auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## Nyuki (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint mit SATA_1 eher den ersten SATA Anschluss auf dem Mainboard.


 
Sata_0 der erste Sata_1 der zweite.

trotzdem danke Heretic.

Merkt man denn einen Unterschied ob an einer 64gb oder 128gb Win Installiert ist?Dann lass ich Win auf 64gb SSD druff !?!


----------



## mojoxy (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich empfand meine m4 beim Booten und Starten von Programmen noch einen Tick zackiger als meine V2. Macht nicht viel aus, aber ist das Zünglein an der Waage 
Wenn du keine Lust auf den "Umzug" hast, dann wirst du auch nicht viel verpassen.


----------



## Nyuki (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich weiss das jetzt gar nicht...Kann ich das Image von Win7 was auf der 64gb ist nehmen, für die 128gb?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Klar klonen von SSD auf SSD kannst du ohne Probleme machen!


edit: man ich komm von DiabloIII nicht mehr weg, was ein geiles Game!


----------



## Nyuki (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Hulky.

Danke !

Von HDD zu HDD gibts aber Probleme ne? Gerade wenn die HDD's unterschiedliche Partitionen hat bzw Volumen?

Noch was:
Was wär denn eigentlich wenn ich mir bsp einer 128gb 830 geholt hätte.Wär das Klonen von M4 64gb auf S.830 128gb dann auch Problemlos?


----------



## mojoxy (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> edit: man ich komm von DiabloIII nicht mehr weg, was ein geiles Game!


Alter geht mir genauso  Wie weit bist du? Evtl. können wir ja mal ne Runde zusammen schnetzeln ^^

@Nyuki: Ich bin ja kein "Klon-Fan", ich mach lieber alles frisch, aber von SSD auf SSD sollte eigentlich ohne größere Probleme gehen, wenn sonst nichts verändert wird. Am besten wäre es natürlich vom gleichen Modell auf das nächst größere zu wechseln, aber auch so wie das vorhast sollte es ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## Nyuki (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey Mojo.

"wenn sonst nichts verändert wird"

was meinst du damit?
----------------------------------------------------------
Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit Probleme mit Images auf neue "HDDs'" draufzuspielen.Wegen den Unterschiedlichen grössen.Das war aber Norton Dos Zeit.

Hoffe das Win7 Klon nicht das gesammte Volumen als Klon mitzählt.Schade das keiner das von euch schon gemacht hat.Will Inkompatibilität ausschliessen deswegen meine Fragen.

*Will nicht wieder ne Woche testen wie verrückt um auf den Nenner zu kommen, deswegen frage ich vorab*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nyuki, von einer kleineren SSD auf eine größere SSD zu klonen geht ohne Probleme nur andersrum kann win7 schon mal rum zicken!

mojoxy, ich bin immer noch in AktII mit meinem Barbaren auf Lv. 24. Kommt daher das ich jeden Gegner nachstelle und dunkle Flecken auf der Map gibts bei mir  auch nicht!

Ich hab 11 Jahre auf den dritten Teil gewartet und das will ich jetzt auch auskosten!

Das Game rockt so was von, das ich jede Klasse und Schwierigkeitsgrad in angriff nehmen werde.

edit. Klar mojoxy können wir mal ne Party zocken, hehehhe!


----------



## Nyuki (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich glaube ich habe mich diesmal total falsch ausgedrückt.Ihr Antwortet "so versteh ich das" , Klonen auf die grosse SSD.

Ich meinte von meiner kleinen ein Image machen (Klonen) und dann das auf meine Grosse aufpielen,so das meine Grosse die Main wird wo ich mit Win7 starte.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mich diesmal total falsch ausgedrückt.Ihr Antwortet "so versteh ich das" , Klonen auf die grosse SSD.
> 
> Ich meinte von meiner kleinen ein Image machen (Klonen) und dann das auf meine Grosse aufpielen,so das meine Grosse die Main wird wo ich mit Win7 starte.


Ja so versteh ich das auch. "Mit sonst nichts verändert wird" meinte ich, dass sonst keine Hardware ausgetauscht wird, also Mainboard, Grafikkarte, usw. Ist hier ja nicht der Fall.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mich diesmal total falsch ausgedrückt.Ihr Antwortet "so versteh ich das" , Klonen auf die grosse SSD.
> 
> Ich meinte von meiner kleinen ein Image machen (Klonen) und dann das auf meine Grosse aufpielen,so das meine Grosse die Main wird wo ich mit Win7 starte.


 
Doch doch wir haben dich schon richtig verstanden! Die Zeiten wo wir bei dir Probleme hatten sind schon lange vorbei, dein deutsch ist teilweise besser als meins!

Du kannst von einer kleinen System SSD wo win7 drauf ist auf eine große SSD ohne Probleme klonen und win7 weiter auf der großen SSD benutzen.
Wenn du zu viel Hardware änderst kann sein das du win7 neu aktivieren musst, das wäre das einzige was passieren könnte.


----------



## Nyuki (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke nochmal !


----------



## mojoxy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> mojoxy, ich bin immer noch in AktII mit meinem Barbaren auf Lv. 24. Kommt daher das ich jeden Gegner nachstelle und dunkle Flecken auf der Map gibts bei mir  auch nicht!
> 
> Ich hab 11 Jahre auf den dritten Teil gewartet und das will ich jetzt auch auskosten!


So hab ich das beim ersten Run auch gemacht. Teilweise, völlig absurd, einen Dungeon noch mach komplett zurück gelaufen, weil ich eine 5m Sackgasse übersehen hatte...
Naja jetzt in Nightmare Act IV mache ich das aber nicht mehr so exzessiv  Ich hätte nen Twink auf deinem Level, kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du mit normal durch bist, dann könn ma ma ne Runde durch Alp rushen


----------



## X2theZ (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

meine fresse...
die samsung ssd 128gb war heut bei amazon im blitzangebot um 95!!!!!!!! €
wenn ich das gewusst hätte...

Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet


----------



## Nyuki (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nee geht nicht.Hab nun automatisch 2 partitionen lol.scheiss drauf.Ich lass 64gb main.


----------



## Nyuki (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok ich glaub Platz 1 ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> nee geht nicht.Hab nun automatisch 2 partitionen lol.scheiss drauf.Ich lass 64gb main.


 
Was heißt automatisch zwei Partitionen? Nur aus reiner Neugier!


----------



## Nyuki (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hat sich erledigt.Habs raus !!!

Edit:Oh bin ich doof.Musste nur den unpartitionierten teil erweitern....


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Einfach schön

Hatte ein Problem mit meiner neuen Samsung SSD 830, hab hier reingeschaut und direkt ne Lösung gefunden. Hat mir sicher ne menge Stress und Frust erspart
Danke PCGH und danke an die Person die dieses Thema eröffnet hat


----------



## Nyuki (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Ion schrieb:


> Einfach schön
> 
> Hatte ein Problem mit meiner neuen Samsung SSD 830, hab hier reingeschaut und direkt ne Lösung gefunden. Hat mir sicher ne menge Stress und Frust erspart
> Danke PCGH und danke an die Person die dieses Thema eröffnet hat


 
und was war es?


----------



## genosse666 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So ich will mir jetzt eine SSD Festplatte kaufen. Mehr als 100 Euro will ich eigentlich nich ausgeben, mit sehr guten Gründen mach ichs trotzdem^^
Ich brauche Platz fürs System und Lieblingsspiel(e) also 60-90 denk ich. 

Frage an die Experten - welche nimmt man da Momentan?

PS: Mindfactory sollte die im Sortiment haben, da dort ich mein gesamtes System bestelle -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/218282-gamer-pc.html

Dankeschön.


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland oder Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland, da diese zu den zuverlässigsten SSDs gehören, syncronen Nand verwenden und in der Praxisleistung punkten können. Die vom Hersteller angegebenen Werte sind die sequentiellen (große Dateien), die allerdings im Alltag keine Rolle spielen, da haupsächlich viele kleine Dateien geschrieben und gelesen werden. Selbst wenn große Dateitransfers vorkommen limitiert hier häufig eine anderer Faktor wie eine Festplatte oder ein Laufwerk.


----------



## Ion (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> und was war es?


 Ich habe mir gestern eine Samsung SSD 830 mit 128GB eingebaut.
Nach Installation von Windows und allen Treiber etc. habe ich die Magician Software von Samsung installiert und habe alles optimiert. Nach noch einem Neustart ist mir dann aufgefallen das die SSD plötzlich nicht mehr die volle Leistung erreicht (Leserate nur knapp unter 300 statt knapp 500)

Was war die Lösung?
Hab im UEFI kurzerhand von AHCI auf IDE und danach wieder auf AHCI gestellt und siehe da, alles funktioniert wieder wie es soll.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Ion schrieb:


> Was war die Lösung?
> Hab im UEFI kurzerhand von AHCI auf IDE und danach wieder auf AHCI gestellt und siehe da, alles funktioniert wieder wie es soll.



Oha auf sowas alleine zu kommen niemals, was ein dummer Bug.


----------



## Ion (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nun da im UEFI immer noch der AHCI Modus aktiviert war, wäre ich nicht so schnell darauf gekommen. Gerade bei Problemen die man zum ersten mal hat ..


----------



## Heretic (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

gibt es schon meldungen über diese Listung ?

Crucial v4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA II (CT128V4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland

bei dem Preis / GB und hoffentlich ähnlicher leistung wie bei der M4 ja fast ein Markt crasher oder vertu ich mich , weil in der beschreibung S-ATA 2 steht ??


----------



## dj*viper (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das sagt Crucial dazu


> The Crucial v4 SSD delivers substantial SSD performance gains for SATA 3Gb/s (SATA II) systems at an affordable price
> 
> Key Features
> Delivers substantial SSD performance for mainstream systems (SATA 3Gb/s)
> ...



Eventuell kommen wirklich einige ältere Systeme nicht mit der m4 klar.  Auch bleibt die Preisentwicklung abzuwarten. Wenn die v4 halb so teuer  ist bei gleicher Kapazität, dann wäre das (im Falle von  Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit der m4) durchaus eine ernstzunehmende  Option - vor allem wenn der Rest der Hardware völlig ausreicht, aber es  mal an der Zeit wäre eine neue Festplatte einzubauen.
Ansonsten kann ich das nur als Bauernfänger interpretieren, da den  Leuten eingeredet wird, sie könnten eine m4 nicht mit ihrem alten System  nutzen. Die v4 wird ja so beworben, dh wenn du in nen Laden gehst und  keine Ahnung hast, kaufst du ne v4 statt der m4, weil du es einfach  nicht besser weißt


----------



## Heretic (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja da muss man mal die test abwarten. Bei ca 0,66 €/GB und dieser Ansage "extra für alte Systeme" kann das wirklich schnell zum Baurnfängerei werden , wenn die Leute in den Laden gehen.


----------



## Sharidan (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schönen Samstag Nachmittag zusammen !


Ich habe mir überlegt ob es nicht mal nen Sinn machen würde mir eine SSD zu kaufen. Da ich wie die meisten bisher nur normale HDD's drin habe, kann es ja evtl. nicht schaden.

Problem ist, ich habe keinen Plan von SSD's. Welche gut sind, von welchen man die Finger lassen sollte oder ähnliches.

* Was soll auf meine SSD *

Betriebsystem und Programme sonst nichts

* Wie viel kann ich ausgeben *

Nun ja, das hängt davon ab was ihr mir empfehlen könnt. 
Natürlich will ich keine 400€ für ne SSD zahlen, aber wenn zb. die eine 140€ kostet und die andere 180€ und der Preis einen Grund hat, soll es mir auch Recht sein.

* Windows Größe *

Bisher hatte ich eine 50 GB Partition für mein Windows 7 mit allen Programmen und Tools die ich nutze. 
Jetzt sind noch 10GB Frei. Daher schätze ich das mir eine 128GB wohl reichen sollte außer größer wäre besser ^^. 
Die SSD wird auf keinen Fall Partitioniert.

* Vorhandene Hardware *

Intel Core I5 760 
Mainbord ist ein Asus P7P55D-S ( hat Sata 6Gib und USB 3.0 ) 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Ratschläge 

Mfg


----------



## mojoxy (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gratuliere zu diese erstklassigen Entscheidung 
Aktuell bekommt man sehr gute SSDs für dieses Einsatzgebiet (Windows, Desktop) für ~100€. Ich würde mich zwischen diese beiden entscheiden:
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB oder Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB

Nimm die, bei der dir der Aufkleber besser gefällt, auch wenn man den eingebaut nicht mehr sieht, aber das ist das einzige Kriterium, bei dem man aktuell noch "sinnvoll" unterscheiden kann (du merkst schon wie sinnig das ist ). Bei Fragen zum Einbau, Inbetriebnahme, etc. (auch wenn man quasi nichts falsch machen kann), kannst du dich gerne wieder hier melden


----------



## dj*viper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nur zur info: 


> Mainbord ist ein Asus P7P55D-S ( hat Sata 6Gib und USB 3.0 )


das board hat nen marvell sata3 controller und den kann man nicht gebrauchen. (das thema wurde schon oft hier im forum besprochen!)
besonders bei ssd's wird die performance negativ beeinträchtigt.
den controller im bios gleich deaktivieren!! wichtig!!

allerdings kannst du den intel sata2 controller für die ssd nutzen. wirst auf jeden fall die vorteile einer ssd haben.
nur die maximalen datenraten beim kopieren größerer dateien wirst du nicht erreichen.
aber für eine bs-platte ist es ja wurscht^^


----------



## Sharidan (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Servus

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort. Nun ich dachte da wäre mehr zu beachten aber wenn das so easy ist *g* freut es mich natürlich .

Da hätte ich gleich noch eine Frage auf den Fingern brennen: Mein System ist jetzt seit bald mehr als 2 Jahren installiert und macht keine Probleme.


Ist es Ratsam nach dem Einbau der SSD dennoch das System neu zu Installieren oder genügt es wenn ich ein Image mache, und es einfach zurück spiele ?

@dj*Viper*

Oha Danke für die Info. Werde ich dann auf alle fälle machen.  


Lg


----------



## dj*viper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

es ist immer ratsam, das betriebssystem neu zu installieren.
so ist alles frisch und sauber^^
mit backup geht zwar auch, aber da muss man etliche einstellungen manuell vornehmen.
bei einer neuinstallation macht das windows alles selbst.


----------



## mojoxy (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na klasse, mein Recher hat vorhin zwei Warnungen geworfen "SATA_2 Port Disk removed" und "SATA_5 Port Disk removed", dann hat er sich aufgehängt. Neustart und ich hänge in Windows-Logo-Sequenz fest -.-" Oh mann, hab überhaupt keine Lust gerade dadrauf, will DIABLO SPIELEN!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja da hats dir was zerschossen. roheed kann dir au net helfen der zockt seit 30 Minuten DiabloIII und so schnell wird er damit net aufhören, wenigstens bis er den ersten Akt geschafft hat. hehehehhe!


----------



## roheed (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich hab nur dein name gelesen und dachte mir schon das du gleich Diablo 3 raushollst @hulk  Aber du hast recht! Noch 2 stunden dann muss der 1. Akt endlich durch sein 

@mojo, wir leiden mit dir (wegen dem D3 Entzug^^)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ich hab nur dein name gelesen und dachte mir schon das du gleich Diablo 3 raushollst @hulk  Aber du hast recht! Noch 2 stunden dann muss der 1. Akt endlich durch sein
> 
> @mojo, wir leiden mit dir (wegen dem D3 Entzug^^)



Lass mich raten, in 2 Stunden kommt dein Weibchen und verbietet es dir!!!!


----------



## roheed (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nene nicht mal das ^^ Aber ein Limit muss man sich setzten sonst ist es 6 Uhr morgens und kann direkt zur Arbeit fahren  verdammtes Spiel, echt genial gemacht!!!! was hat rauchen mit Blizzard gemeinsam? ....Richtig...beides macht verdammt schnell abhängig  Sollten ruhig einen Warnhinweis auf ihre Schachteln drucken


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Mai 2012)

Da passt dann der Spruch "Diablo 3 macht impotent" auch wirklich dazu


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wahrnhinweis auf der DiabloIII Verpackung!

"DiabloIII spielen kann einsam machen und auf Dauer deine Beziehung schädigen"!


----------



## mojoxy (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Na klasse, mein Recher hat vorhin zwei Warnungen geworfen "SATA_2 Port Disk removed" und "SATA_5 Port Disk removed", dann hat er sich aufgehängt. Neustart und ich hänge in Windows-Logo-Sequenz fest -.-" Oh mann, hab überhaupt keine Lust gerade dadrauf, will DIABLO SPIELEN!!





hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja da hats dir was zerschossen. roheed kann dir au net helfen der zockt seit 30 Minuten DiabloIII und so schnell wird er damit net aufhören, wenigstens bis er den ersten Akt geschafft hat. hehehehhe!


Ja den SATA-Controller auf meinem MB! Ich hab noch die "alte Version" und bin nun scheinbar von "SATA-Gate" Bug betroffen. Nachdem ich nun den Marvell-Controller (nun ist er doch mal zu was gut!) und die SATA 6Gb/s Ports des P67 verwende, rennt er wieder... Keine Lust das MB zu tauschen, dank Wakü ist das immer so ein Akt -.-"



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wahrnhinweis auf der DiabloIII Verpackung!
> 
> "DiabloIII spielen kann einsam machen und auf Dauer deine Beziehung schädigen"!


"Das Spielen von Diablo III kann die Vermehrung der Menschheit nachhaltig einschränken!"


----------



## M1911 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich brauche nochmals Eure Hilfe, aber ganz dringend !
Bitte antwortet darauf, es scheint wichtig zu sein.
Wenn ich meinen PC neustarte kommt ab und zu immer die Meldung: "a disk read error occurred press ctrl+alt+del to restart.
Meine Festplatten sind ganz neu, Windows hab ich wie schon gesagt auf der SSD, eine HDD hab ich noch für viele Spiele, Filme.
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
HDD: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SM 
Ich hab wirklich Angst, das ich meine neuen Platten schon wieder geschrottet hab, das könnt ihr mir glauben !
Windows neuinstallieren bringt nichts, hab ich schon 6 mal gemacht.
Wer könnte mir helfen ? Ich wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kabel und Hardware überprüfen !

Sonst noch nen Bios Reset und AHCI wieder an danach...


----------



## mojoxy (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

An welchen Ports hängen die denn? Bei mir gab es den Fehler auch ab und zu, wenn ich nicht den im Chipsatz integrierten SATA-Controller für meine Boot-Laufwerke verwendet habe (also z.B. Marvell).


----------



## M1911 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten !

Also, ich versuch gleich mal das Bios zu reseten.

Ich hab das Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 und die SSD & die HDD hängen beide beim SATA 3 Port, also die graue SATA Büchse.


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du solltest die HDD/SSD an den linken der grauen SATA (III) Ports hängen (siehe hier), da dieser über den Chipset läuft und nicht über einen Third-Party-Chip.


----------



## M1911 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ah, danke Own3r,

Ich hab sie an den ganz rechten gehängt.
Du meinst den zwischen den schwarzen und 1 grauen?


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Genau, die Ports sind mit SATA3_0_1 gekennzeichnet.


----------



## M1911 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke Own3r, es hat geklappt.
Hab 10 mal gebootet und es kommt nichts mehr !


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal zum Vergleich...rechts ist die von "heretic" warum meine schlechter?
Außer AHCI und Treiber kann doch nichts andere Ergebnisse hervorrufen.....
SATA Anschluß ? Bin auf SATA3_1


----------



## mojoxy (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn du die Bilder noch anhängst, kann ich mehr sagen 

Jedoch sind die Benchwerte von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig. Vor allem vom CPU-Takt (und der Rohleistung des Prozessors), aber auch vom RAM, Chipsatz, usw. Oft ist auch einfach mal ein bisschen Glück nötig, um ein besseres Ergebnis zu fahren


----------



## GxGamer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit SSDs von ADATA gemacht?
Ich hab mir eine rausgesucht die noch keine Bewertungen hat.

ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 128 GB

Zuerst sollte es eine von Mushkin, Corsair oder OCZ werden, bei denen stand aber teilweise was von Problemen mit meiner Southbridge (SB850).


----------



## Heretic (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Interessant : ADATA Premier Pro SP900 (0-provision) 256GB Solid State Drive Review - Benchmarks - AS SSD :: TweakTown USA Edition

Kannst die dir ja mal holen und selber testen 

Wenns nicht klappt kannste ja zur bewährten zurückgreifen Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber mal im ernst , wenn OCZ SSDs probleme mit deiner SB haben. Könnte es da nicht auch passieren , dass der adata sandforce chip nicht auch probleme macht ?

Im allgemeinen scheint adata aber normal gute SSDs zu bauen die S510 wurde auch desöfteren genommen und es gab keine großen Probleme wie ich mitbekommen habe.


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich halte vom Sanforce generell nicht so viel


----------



## GxGamer (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich versteh gar nicht warum die Crucial so beliebt sind, wenn ich mir die Schreibraten so anschaue, die sind doch weit geringer (angegeben).
Bestellt ist die Adata schon, mal gucken was wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht warum die Crucial so beliebt sind, wenn ich mir die Schreibraten so anschaue, die sind doch weit geringer (angegeben).
> Bestellt ist die Adata schon, mal gucken was wird.


 
Weil für den normalen Betrieb nur die 4K schreib und lese Werte interessant ist und da liegen "fast" alle SSDs gleich auf. Die Hohen Sequentiellen Werte sind nur wichtig wenn man sehr große Dateien verschiebt. Also ab ca. 1GB fängt es ganz langsam an Sinn zu machen aber wann hat man mal so große Dateien!


----------



## Heretic (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Bestellt ist die Adata schon, mal gucken was wird.


 
Würde uns freuen , wenn du uns berichtest. Dann werden wir ja sehn was die im 4K bereich bringt


----------



## Kaestorfer (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ab morgen gibt es bei Cyberport die Samsung SSD 830 für 55€ in der 64GB Version. Bin am überlegen, ob ich sie mir holen soll. Wäre für mein Netbook wohl gedacht. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Heretic (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei Mobilen geräten musst du eigendlich nur auf die Baugröße Achten. (In seltenen Fällen auch auf die Breite / Normal 2,5 Zoll / gibt auch SSDs in 3,5Zoll)

Viele haben entweder 7 oder 9mm bauhöhe.
Bei älteren wurden meist eher 9mm HDDs genommen später auch gerne 7mm. (Kannste z.B bei dir selber prüfen indem du die HDD mal ausm Lappi nimmst und nachmisst)

Da die Samsung 830 jedoch ehh im 7mm verfahren gebaut wird kann man das vernachlässigen.
Solltest du aber aus irgendeinem Grund nicht die Samsung nehmen. Pass bei der bauhöhe auf. (bei Crucial gibt es z.B die Normale M4 in 9mm und die M4 SLIM in 7mm)

Bedenken musst du natürlich auch bei Mobilen Geräten. Wenn du die HDD entfernst , hast du wirklich keine andere Direkte möglichkeit Daten auszulagern.
Erst mit USB-HHD / Stick usw. daher bedenke hier , dass eine 64 GB SSD durchaus für Win7+ Allgeimene Grundprogramme ausreicht.
Dann aber wirklich kaum noch Platz mehr da ist für Spiele andere Programme usw. Daher wäge dies ab.

Kannst ja auch mal so alles zusammenrechnen was du da drauf machen würdest ob das überhaupt grob drauf passt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So Leute, möchte mir jetzt eine SSD kaufen, ich überlege mir aber 2x64GB  zu holen wenn es sich lohnt da eine 50€ kostet, also beide 100€ gleich  zum mitnehmen .
Ist die SSD gut oder ist die Samsung 830 sowie die Crucial M4 wesentlich  besser, von denn 2 würde ich mir eine 128GB holen aber jetzt hat Media  Markt ein sehr gutes Angebot und zwar eine SSD von SanDisk und zwar  diese hier.

http://data.mediamarkt.de/multimedia...seite1-web.pdf

Was haltet ihr davon und wie sieht es mit dem Kontroller und ob der auch  ein Cache hat, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen bzw. ist die SanDisk gut  oder sind die anderen 2 besser, würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja das Board ist ein P55 ein DFI Lanparty DK P55 T3eH9 zwecks dem Kontroller , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Heretic (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Viele Angaben zur Scandisk werden ja nicht mitgeteilt.

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus , dass es diese ist SanDisk SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-064G-G25) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich persöhnlich mag Raids nicht soo sehr , weil sie halt immer gefahren usw mitbringen. (Falls das so geplant ist)

Du bekommst ja auch für knappe 100 euro schon die gängigen Modelle Produktvergleich Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2), Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B), Crucial m4 Slim SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD1), OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX4-25SAT3-128G), Co

daher würde ich die 128GB variante nehmen und von höherer schreibrate profitieren als 2 zu holen und vilt (vilt. bei guter Datenverteilung) 2-3 Sek ladezeit zu sparen.

Ist meine meinung. Warum den schweren weg gehen , wenns einfach geht.

Egal was du nimmst. Soweit ich das sehe wirst du im enteffekt ehh erstmal nicht 100% leistung erfahren bei deinem Board da P55 afaik noch kein Nativ S-ATA 3 hat. Und Ne externen Controller dafür sehe ich gerade nicht

Wenn 2 SSDs in Haus sollen , dann ist das angebot aber eigendlich recht ok. In bezug auf der Tatsache das beim Board ehh nicht 100% Leistung gefahren werden kann , würdest du vermutlich nur kleinere Unterschiede merken , wenn du die große Crucial nehmen würdest. In dem Falle würden wir uns natürlich um ein kleines Statement zu den Platten sehr freuen

MfG Heretic


----------



## Nyuki (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ich hab nur dein name gelesen und dachte mir schon das du gleich diablo 3 raushollst @hulk :d aber du hast recht! Noch 2 stunden dann muss der 1. Akt endlich durch sein :p
> 
> @mojo, wir leiden mit dir (wegen dem d3 entzug^^)



ich habe auch entzug. D3 ftw


----------



## roheed (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...ob sich bei deinem neuen Avatar noch einer auf deine Post konzentrieren kann?


----------



## tobibo (1. Juni 2012)

Leute schon gesehn?
Bei Mindfactory (und Tochterportalen) gibts die OCZ Petrol (Indilinx Everest 1 mit async.) in der 256GB Version für 129 Euro:

www.geizhals.de/714550

Hier ein Test dazu:
www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/ssd/ocz_petrol/s11.php

Ist zwar wirklich nicht die Schnellste, aber mMn für den Preis allemal einen Blick wert.
Jedoch scheinen die Ausfallraten (was man so hört) nicht die Besten zu sein...
Vlt hat die ja hier jemand und kann was darüber berichten.


----------



## roheed (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

krasser shit ^^ 50 cent pro GB wer hätte das gedacht...als GAmer SSD sicher nicht schlecht


----------



## Nyuki (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ...ob sich bei deinem neuen Avatar noch einer auf deine Post konzentrieren kann?



hihihi 

sag mal.was soll das bedeuten 24H dauerbetrieb?Werbung oder wie?
60 µs lesen
90 µs schreiben
die M4 hat 100 µs
OCZ Petrol 2,5" SSD 256 GB


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> ...sag mal.was soll das bedeuten 24H dauerbetrieb?...
> OCZ Petrol 2,5" SSD 256 GB


 
Ich denke, die fängt nicht groß an rumzuidlen


----------



## Cezki (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi zusammen,

kurze Frage: 

256GB Crucial m4 oder 
240GB CORSAIR Force Series GT oder
256GB Samsung 830 Series. 

Mein System 
i5 2500k
Asus P8P67
HD 6870


Gruß Andi


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

....etwas sehr kurz


----------



## Cezki (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jup die drei sind meine Favoriten, wobei die m4 mein wirklicher ist.
Ich dachte vll gibt es Probleme mit einer mit dem Board oder keine Ahnung...
Bin nicht so fit mit SSD´s. Ach aber die Corsaier hat ne höhere MTBF...?


----------



## Spiff (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Alle 3 sind gut. Nimm die günstigste. Falls es die M4 wird schauen das die aktuellste FW drauf ist. Hatte bei der erst grad Probleme mit dem 5000h Bug. Nach dem FW update lief es dann wieder.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Probleme mit dem Board gibts nicht (schau in die Signatur)


----------



## BartholomO (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Passen die Benchmarkwerte bei meiner neuen Crucial M4?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo Werte sind gut, musst aber noch die neue FW drauf machen. Hast noch die alte, die neue ist die 000F.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, meine Werte sind auch in Ordnung, dafuer dass das nur die "Arme Leute Kapazitaet betraegt 64 GB" ist?


----------



## Heretic (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jup die Werte sind super  (die niedrige Seq Schreib rate ist bestimmt nur ne messtoleranz , dann würdeste bestimmt auch 680-700P haben und das passt sehr gut zu der M4)


----------



## BartholomO (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok danke, ja habs mittlerweile hinbekommen mit dem FW Update.


----------



## roheed (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

cool, so langsam kommt da wieder ein bisschen Schwung in den ssd Markt  scheint wohl doch wider selber sein Süppchen brauen zu wollen anstelle vom Allerweltscontroller SandForce abhängig zu sein...zudem wurde die eh von irgendjemand aufgekauft.  

Corsair setzt bei Neutron SSD erstmals auf LAMD-Controller - ComputerBase


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So ihr Fachleute.... Nun erzählt mir mal, warum bei meinen M4 der 4k 64 Thread Lesen nur über 100 kommt
und nicht wie bei euch anderen über 200. Firmware war immer die aktuelle.
Habe ich irgendwo ne Bremse vergessen zu lösen???


----------



## Heretic (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

- Firmware aktuell , welche ist drauf bitte benennen aktuell kann alles sein.... ?
- Welcher S-ATA Port ?
- Welcher Chipsatz (also Welches Board )? [oder ganz anders gefragt , ist deine Signatur noch aktuell...]
- Welchen Treiber zeigt der AS SSD Test oben Links an ?
- Kompremierung der Datein ist immer noch stadarisiert deaktiviert ?
- Haste mitm Hammer drauf geschlagen ?
- Um welche M4 geht es (64GB oder 256GB)
- Win 7 auf SSD installiert. Oder von alter Platte oder so geklont ?
- Falls geklont : Alle entsprechenden Anpassungen vorgenommen ?


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Firmware 000f beide 
SATA3_0 und SATA3_1 mit den ASSATA sind beide noch langsamer??
Z77 -Sig ist aktuell
Inteltreiber
Kompremierung--steh auf der Bremse--wo ändern/einstellen
Kein Hammer nur Samthandschuhe
Win7 auf der großen ganz sauber neu mit Treibern


----------



## Heretic (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@Kompremierung , wenn du nicht weis was es ist , hast du das auch nicht angeschaltet , daher ignorier das einfach.

Aber das ist echt komisch , normal sollte es ganz normal laufen.  Ich steh aufm schlauch.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sag mal wo es steht/ich es finde, dann schaue ich mal nach, zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Heretic (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn du im Arbeitsplatzt die Partitionen der Platten hast. 
Da auf die Platte mit Rechtsklick -> eigenschaften
Siehste ja wie viel Frei usw. Ganz unten sollten (zumindestest bei Win 7) 2 Häckchen sein.
Der Obere komprimiert die Platten.

Dort sollte KEIN Hacken sein.

MfG Heretic

edit: sry hab die zeit verpennt, muss jetzt los. Nicht wundern , wenn ich nichtmehr antworte XD


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, bei beiden...beide Haken raus...


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> So ihr Fachleute.... Nun erzählt mir mal, warum bei meinen M4 der 4k 64 Thread Lesen nur über 100 kommt
> und nicht wie bei euch anderen über 200. Firmware war immer die aktuelle.
> Habe ich irgendwo ne Bremse vergessen zu lösen???


Ähm 64GB vs. 256GB! nuff said!?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir geht es nicht um das "vs" sondern, @mojoxy, sondern warum bei 4k 64T, beide Karten 
weit unter 200 liegen.

Ich meine diese krassen Unterschiede....aber wahrscheinlich ist alles in Ordnung so...
Sys ist das gleiche, alles unnötige deaktiviert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um das "vs" sondern, @mojoxy, sondern warum bei 4k 64T, beide Karten
> weit unter 200 liegen.
> 
> Ich meine diese krassen Unterschiede....aber wahrscheinlich ist alles in Ordnung so...
> Sys ist das gleiche, alles unnötige deaktiviert.


 
Mach erst mal auf beiden die gleiche Firmware drauf dann können wir noch mal drüber reden. Auf der kleinen ist noch die 0009 drauf auf der großen die aktuell 000F!


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hier die kleine M4 mit Fw 000F.
Und vorher mit der 0009.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Okay, da du nicht locker lassen willst, hier die etwas ausführlichere Version 

Also die seq. Schreibleistung ist mit 100MB/s ganz im Rahmen. Mehr bekommt die "kleine" m4 nicht hin.

Die 4K-64-Werte sind immer sehr, wie soll ich sagen, "lebhaft". Heißt, die variieren je nach Bench und SSD oder gar System sehr stark. Auch haben auf diesen Wert äußere Einflüsse besonders viel Auswirkung. So wirkt sich ein stark übertaktetes (oder generell schnelleres System) hier besonders aus.

Wurden denn beide Benches auf dem selben System unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen durchgeführt? Wenn nein: tada! Wenn ja: hast vielleicht einfach ein etwas langsameres SSD erwischt - auch die haben verschiedene Güten (wie "gute" und schlechte CPUs). Sollte aber bis auf Benches keinerlei Relevanz haben.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich will ja nun endlich locker lassen...

Ja beide sind im Sys und der einzige Unterschied ist SATA3_0 und SATA3_1.
Und alles hatte ich auch schon mit 4,5 GHz der CPU gemacht und keinen wesentlichen Unterschied bemerkt.
Was mich etwas (noch) stutzig macht sind die Meßwerte beim lesen (beim Test), die schwanken sehr.
Von fast 300 bis runter zu 50. also absolut schwankend. Aber ich sag mal, alles schneller als HDD.

Und damit hat die liebe Seele ruh und du auch..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Alter Schwede 256GB für 129€!
OCZ Petrol 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PTL1-25SAT3-256G)


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo schon seit paar Tagen, aber ist halt OCZ und dann noch die billig Schiene... Do not like ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Jo schon seit paar Tagen, aber ist halt OCZ und dann noch die billig Schiene... Do not like ^^


 
Jo aber so viel schlechter ist die jetzt auch net, wenn du dir die 4k Werte ansiehst. Bootet win7 halt 2 Sekunden länger ist doch wayne!


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo aber so viel schlechter ist die jetzt auch net, wenn du dir die 4k Werte ansiehst. Bootet win7 halt 2 Sekunden länger ist doch wayne!



Man muss schon froh sein, wenn überhaupt was bootet


----------



## Nyuki (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

neuer Rst Treiber.

11.2.0.1006/WHQL

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21407

cu


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hm bei Gelegenheit mal einspielen. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hm bei Gelegenheit mal einspielen. Danke für den Hinweis


 
Ich hab den msahci Treiber drauf, da brauchst du keine ständigen Updates. Keine Ahnung was da Intel immer macht weil im normalbetrieb ist es wayne welchen du nutzt.


----------



## roheed (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede 256GB für 129€!
> OCZ Petrol 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PTL1-25SAT3-256G)



hö? die hab ich dir doch vor paar tagen mal gepostet ?^^ naja haste vlt übersehen. Billig ist sie, ja^^ Aber wohl ohne ende bugs. auf amazon schreien alle das sie daten "frisst" 

btw, schon vom neuen Sandforce Brecher gehört?! Bei Intel kann man jetzt sogar sein geld zurück bekommen...zu hart


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sandforce habe ich eh gemieden und werde es weiterhin tun und die Intel SSDs sind mir für das gebotenen eh zu teuer


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> btw, schon vom neuen Sandforce Brecher gehört?! Bei Intel kann man jetzt sogar sein geld zurück bekommen...zu hart


oO Ne hab ich wohl verpasst. Schieß los, Popcorn steht bereit 




ich111 schrieb:


> Sandforce habe ich eh gemieden und werde es weiterhin tun und die Intel SSDs sind mir für das gebotenen eh zu teuer


Ich glaube in diesem Fall geht es um die Intel mit SF-Controller und die war preislich nicht viel höher als vergleichbare Modelle.


----------



## Nyuki (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> hö? die hab ich dir doch vor paar tagen mal gepostet ?^^ naja haste vlt übersehen. Billig ist sie, ja^^ Aber wohl ohne ende bugs. auf amazon schreien alle das sie daten "frisst"
> 
> btw, schon vom neuen Sandforce Brecher gehört?! Bei Intel kann man jetzt sogar sein geld zurück bekommen...zu hart



Habe ich auch gelesen. Sehr schade da man die für jedes System als Main sogar gebrauchen könnte. Würde bei Amazon (unter anderem) 5 Sterne stehen und sie auch wirklich das leistet, würde sich OCZ tot-verdienen und mit der Produktion gar nicht mehr nachkommen für den Raum )(EU)( bei dem Preis einer 256GB. Falls die noch Produziert wird. Selbst versaut !
Vieleicht wird das ja alles mit einem Update behoben. Der erste Eindruck sieht auf jeden fall Miserable aus seit sie mit dem Preis in erscheinung getreten ist.

Das Volk würde sagen: _billig sch*****_ !

P.S. Wenn das alles software-technisch zu beheben wär würde ich mir sofort eine kaufen.Oder 2^^


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann ich auch die Realse Preview von Win8 auf der SSD installieren?


----------



## mojoxy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann ich auch die Realse Preview von Win8 auf der SSD installieren?


Gegenfrage: Warum glaubst du, dass das nicht gehen sollte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann ich auch die Realse Preview von Win8 auf der SSD installieren?


 
Jo klar, würg win8!

Aber werds mir wohl auf kaufen und up to date zu sein!!!


----------



## thom_cat (18. Juni 2012)

roheed schrieb:
			
		

> btw, schon vom neuen Sandforce Brecher gehört?! Bei Intel kann man jetzt sogar sein geld zurück bekommen...zu hart



Das ist wirklich halb so wild.
Es geht hier lediglich um eine falsche Angabe was die Verschlüsselung angeht.

Es hat sonst nichts mit Leistung oder Stabilität zu tun!


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Verschlüsselung ist eh größtenteils fürn ..., da die meistens nur intern ist und über SATA kann man die ganz normal auslesen. Wer ließt schon die Chips einzeln aus


----------



## Crappy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey Leute,
ich denke seit einiger zeit dran mir ein altes thinkpad x60 zu kaufen und es als arbeitslaptop für die uni zu nutzen. 
das kommt daher, da es vielen berichten zufolge sehr robust ist und mitlerweile auch relativ billig.  
allerdings ist es zudem auch schon ziemlich in die jahre gekommen, und da sind mir einige beiträge über den weg gelaufen, in denen leute sich eine ssd in ihr x60 eingebaut haben und damit sehr zufrieden waren. 

also meine frage:
was für ssds kommen für meine zwecke dazu in frage. oder hat vll schon der ein oder andere hier erfahrung mit einem x60 + ssd gemacht?
was ich vorallem will ist eine zuverlässige ssd mit guter lebensdauer (wobei das ja wohl eher nicht mehr so das problem ist) 
zudem werde ich das x60 nur als arbeits laptop verwenden. also sollten mir 64gb gut reichen.
dazu noch eine kleine zwischen frage. das x60 hat ja ein sata1 anschluss wenn ich da richtig liege. lassen sich da theoretisch sata2/3 ssds auch anschliessen? (hab da leider keine ahnung xD / die leistung ist durch sata1 natürlich beschränkt. will nur wissen, ob man die ssd anschliessen/nutzen kann)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen und danke euch schoneinmal im vorraus für die unterstützung 

Crappy


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey, also erst mal vorneweg: SATA ist, genauso wie USB, abwärtskompatibel. Also kannst du auch SATA 6Gb/s SSDs an einem SATA 1.5Gb/s Controller verwenden - natürlich, wie von dir schon richtig erkannt, nur mit SATA 1.5Gb/s-Geschwindigkeit.
Ob das ganze Sinn macht (also noch ein x60 zu kaufen und mit SSD aufzurüsten) kommt sicherlich ganz auf deine Ansprüche und auch auf die Kosten an  64GB SSDs sind allerdings im Preis/GB-Verhältnis nicht mehr die rentabelsten. Hier haben 128GB/256GB diese Rolle übernommen. Natürlich sind 64GB Modelle noch immer günstiger, ob sich jedoch die recht geringe Einsparung lohnt, kannst nur du entscheiden 

Im Grund könntest du auch ein älteres Modell der SSD-Serien kaufen, jedoch sind die kaum günstiger zu erhalten, als aktuelle Serien. Deswegen auch hier eher wieder die Standardempfehlung Crucial m4, Samsung 830


----------



## Crappy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

jo,
danke für die schnelle antwort.
hatte bereits vermutet, dass sata abwärtskompatibel ist, aber war mir da nicht ganz sicher.

was die alten ssds angeht dachte ich, dass sie viel billiger seien würden als neue modelle, weil das ja bei so ziemlich allem in dieser sparte der fall ist. da lag ich wohl falsch.

was die neueren ssds angeht hab ich mich schon ein bisschen informiert und bin auch auf die m4 und die samsung series gestoßen. zudem noch die vertex3 von ocz. vondiesen dreien hat mir die crucial m4 den besten eindruck gemacht (allerdings weiss ich nicht viel über ssds xD).

noch 3 kleine fragen hätte ich:
wieviel speicherplatz kann man denn effektiv nutzen bei einer 64gb/128gb ssd?
also nachdem alles mögliche abgezogen wurde wie zb. der puffer der immer frei gehalten werden sollte um die geschw nicht zu killen, dann irgendwelche blödsinnigen gbit/byte umrechnungen, ... .

was für einen controller hat crucial? weil ich vom sandforce viel schlechtes gelesen habe. wobei ich mir da auch vorstellen könnte, dass die schlechten meinungen hauptsächlich von benchmark nerds kommen, und das komprimieren im alltag keinen unterschied macht, was die geschwindigkeit betrifft.

unterstützt sadforce immer noch kein trim? bzw nutzt es nicht ausführlich. warum auch immer 

Crappy


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*


Speicherplatz
Zunächst die "Marketing"-Umrechnung: 128GB = 119,2GiB
Meine Windows-Installation hat aktuell ca. 26GB, Programme ca. 19GB und noch ca. 32GB Spiele, der Rest sind User-Files und Datenreste (man ist ja faul...), bzw. frei. Kannst dir ja nun selbst mal ausmalen, was du so an Daten hast 
Puffer: ist ein Mythos aus vergangener Zeit ^^ Ne brauchste wirklich nicht mehr. Meine waren schon komplett voll. Solange Windows noch arbeiten kann, gibt's keine Bedenken.

Controller: Crucial setzt auf Marvell (der ist gut )
Sandforce (und speziell OCZ, da SF ja direkt keine SSDs vertreibt) ist vor allem wegen unzuverlässigen Produkten in die Schlagzeilen gekommen. OCZ hat durch diverse Marketing- und PR-Fauxpas noch einen draufgelegt. Zurzeit sind diese Probleme eigentlich alle bereinigt, jedoch bleibt ein bitterer Nachgeschmack und ich persönlich habe erst mal Abstand von deren Produkten genommen, da es andere zum gleichen Preis einfach direkt hinbekommen haben und ich damit sehr glücklich bin. Für mich gibt es einfach keinen Grund auf SF zu setzen. Bis auf die Schlagzeilen, haben die m.M.n. kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal mehr.
TRIM wurde von SF eigentlich (laut Datenblatt) schon mit der letzten Generation genutzt. Da die Hersteller sich dazu aber nie geäußert haben (außer "ja wird unterstützt, siehe Datenblatt") und das in Praxistest auch immer schwer zu überprüfen ist, ist das glaube ich immer noch umstritten. Die aktuelle (2.) Generation hat aber den vollen Support, zumindest hardwareseitig, auf deine Software können sie ja keinen Einfluss nehmen ^^


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Crappy schrieb:


> wieviel speicherplatz kann man denn effektiv nutzen bei einer 64gb/128gb ssd?



Die Hersteller rechnen 1MB = 1000KB, 1KB = 1000 Byte usw., Windows aber 1MB = 1024KB usw.

Laut Adam Riese kommt dann folgendes raus: 128GB x 1000 x 1000 x 1000 / 1024 / 1024 / 1024 =  119,209 GB.


----------



## Crappy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hey,
nocheinmal ein dickes danke schön an euch. hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass ich so schnell eine kompetente antwort bekomme 
normal kommt immer nur sowas wie "nutz die suchfunktion" oder "geh googlen" xD

nachdenk sandforce und ocz wie schon erwartet tatsächlich einige krumme dinge getan haben und damit ihren ruf versaut, wird das ganze wohl auf eine crucial m4 rauslaufen. allerdings werd ich bei 64gb bleiben. da ich momentan auch bei ~25gb für win7 bin und da ich es als reines arbeits laptop benutzen werde, werde ich sowieso keine spiele installieren. bleibt also genug platz für alle wichtigen programme.

Crappy


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Hersteller rechnen 1MB = 1000KB, 1KB = 1000 Byte usw., Windows aber 1MB = 1024KB usw.
> 
> Laut Adam Riese kommt dann folgendes raus: 128GB x 1000 x 1000 x 1000 / 1024 / 1024 / 1024 =  119,209 GB.


Stimmt nicht ganz: Denn die gerade ausgerechneten 119 sind keine GB (= Gigabyte = 10^9), sondern GiB (= Gibibyte = 2^30 = 1024^3). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, aber diesen GB und GiB Quark boykottiere ich


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was mich ja trotzdem nicht daran hindert, dich jedes mal darauf hinzuweisen ^^


----------



## tiltX (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Leute,

ich war schon länger nicht hier drin also habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung was sich im Punkto SSD so in den letzten paar Monaten getan hab. Ich selbst habe eine curical m4 128GB und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dieser SSD. Nun jetzt, ein paar Monate später möchte auch meine Freundin eine SSD haben, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Hat sich was weltbewegendes im Punkto SSD getan? Ich lese dass die Intel nicht die glücklichste Wahl ist. Ist Samsung zu empfehlen? Oder ist die m4 immer noch so gut dass man sie getrost empfehlen kann?

vielen Dank schon mal,

lg
Tilt


----------



## blackout24 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

830 und M4 guck welche gerade die günstigere ist. Unterschied zwischen beiden merkst du eh nicht.


----------



## tiltX (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

vielen Dank, wenn ich jetzt den Preis außen vor stehen lasse, welche von den zwei SSD's würdet ihr kaufen?

und was ist der Untschied zwischen 

MZ-7PC128N/EU
und
MZ-7PC0128D/EU
und
MZ-7PC128B/WW

alle drei sind Samsung 128 GB SSD's nur mit unterschiedlichen Preisen.


----------



## mojoxy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ohne jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben, beziehen sich die Kürzel offensichtlich auf die Länder, in denen sie vertrieben werden (lokalisierte "Anleitung", Produktverpackung) und evtl. auch das Zubehör (Einbaurahmen, Klon-Software). Wahrscheinlich aber nur ersteres.


----------



## tiltX (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

es ist alles beim Amazon, deshalb frage ich weil die auch unterschiedlich kosten. 

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...%3Daps&field-keywords=samsung+ssd+830&x=0&y=0

siehe Link

EDIT: habs jetzt erkannt, das eine ist mit desktop kit und das andere mit notebook kit. 

hat sich erledigt danke


----------



## Gary94 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Leute

Wollte euch fragen ob die Werte meiner Crucial m4 in Ordnung sind?
Sie hängt am ersten SATA3 Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Gary


----------



## blackout24 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zugriffszeiten sind vergleichweise hoch. Die sind normal so um die 0,1 ms und 4K-64 Threads ist im Lesen auch nicht besonders viel.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn ich die Werte meiner Crucial m4 mit 64 GB vergleiche, tippe ich mal vorsichtig auf "Nein, sind nicht in Ordnung"...


----------



## Gary94 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hm, an was könnte das liegen?

Edit: Ich vermute das es der Treiber "iaStor" ist und nicht "msahci"?


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gary94 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich vermute das es der Treiber "iaStor" ist und nicht "msahci"?



Doch, das passt, das ist der Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber.


----------



## Gary94 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oh gut, hm an was könnte es dann liegen? Vielleicht wurde gerade irgendwas geladen, könnte das sein?

Edit: Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen das die Anschlüsse etwas wackeln von dem SSD, ist das bei euch auch so?
Edit2: Hab sie gerade nochmal gebencht, sieht schon wesentlich besser aus, oder?
Doch das mit dem wackelnden Anschluss irritiert mich noch ein wenig. 
Kann ich das SSD gefahrlos aufschrauben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Werte passen doch 

Ich würde die SSD nicht aufschrauben, wenn das Siegel futsch ist, ist auch die Garantie Essig.


----------



## Gary94 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jap Werte find ich jetzt auch ok, sie hatte wohl beim vorherigen Bench was zu tun 

Aber was sagst du zu dem Anschluss? Ist das bei jemand anderen auch so?


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das SATA Kabel hat schon ein minimales Spiel, aber der Anschluss an der SSD selbst wackelt nicht. 

Ich würde das erstmal weiter beobachten,  und wenn Fehler auftreten, die SSD umtauschen


----------



## Gary94 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hm. ich werds aufjeden fall weiter beobachten. solange sie noch läuft wird's schon passen, danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## mojoxy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da Signalübertragung digital ist, sind wackelnde Kabel recht wurscht, denn entweder hast du ein Signal oder eben nicht. Sowas wie "schlechten Empfang" gibt es nicht


----------



## Gary94 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jap das stimmt, trotzdem bin ich da vorsichtig und frage lieber nach, ich habe jetzt auch den Support von Crucial angeschrieben vielleicht wissen die mehr


----------



## thom_cat (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

gerade die ersten kabel ohne den clip sitzen nicht gut auf dem anschluss, aber wie gesagt wurde: entweder es geht oder nicht, was anderes gibt es da nicht.


----------



## MR. Wayne (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*

Moin,

ist es normal das meine SSD von Oktober in AS SSD von 579 auf Jetzt 440 Punkte gefallen ist? Ist mir gerade so bei einer Neuinstallation aufgefallen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...l-kaufberatung-im-thread-656.html#post3534929


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] SSD Kaufberatung, Troubleshooting und Begriffserklärung*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> ist es normal das meine SSD von Oktober in AS SSD von 579 auf Jetzt 440 Punkte gefallen ist? Ist mir gerade so bei einer Neuinstallation aufgefallen



Hast Du in der Zwischenzeit ein Firmware-Update gemacht?


----------



## MR. Wayne (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Erst nicht 440 Punkte. Dann auf 000F Firmware und wieder 440 Punkte. Also habe eine M4 CT128M4SSD2


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also meine Erfahrung war, dass die Punkte seit der Firmware 0009 immer weiter gesunken sind. Außerdem spinnt die Crucial manchmal rum beim AS SSD Benchmark, siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...crucial-m4-spackt-beim-ssd-benchmark-rum.html 

Bei mir hilft da nur, neustarten, und den Benchmark nochmal probieren. Im Alltag habe ich aber keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## MR. Wayne (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na ich merke auch nix im Alltag. Also was sage ich da: Wayne  

THX und einen schönen Abend


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich darf nicht mehr fragen...hier.... Ja auch ich habe die Einbrüche bei der M4 (64GB und auch 256 GB)
Keine Ahnung, aber sie sind um ca 200 Pkt abgefallen. In der Praxis merke ich aber nichts.


----------



## Gary94 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hm bei mir sind die Werte noch ziemlich gut, habe 654 Punkte (256 GB).

Hab noch eine Frage:
Kann ich dieses WinRAR Archiv löschen? Sieht aus als würde es zum Update gehören, habs aber soweit ich weiß nicht selbst da reingeschoben, hab mit der exe geupdatet, habt ihr das Archiv auch? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie hast du zuletzt dein FW-Update durchgeführt? Per Windows-Tool? Könnte sein, dass dieses so ein Verzeichnis erstellt. Da ich gerade nicht zu Hause bin, kann ich es nicht überprüfen. Denke aber, dass du es (sollte das Update bereits durchgeführt sein) problemlos löschen kannst.


----------



## Gary94 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jap hab ich auch geschrieben (per exe) also das Windows Tool, dachte das gehört zum Update und darf ich nicht löschen oder so. hast du etwa auch per Windows Tool geupdated?

Hab dann noch eine Frage: Beim AS SSD Benchmark Tool sieht man ja den Alignment der SSD, bei manchen steht "1024 K Ok" und bei mir bzw bei anderen auch steht "103424 K Ok" Wo ist da der Unterschied bzw was macht es aus?


----------



## mojoxy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab glaub ich einmal mit dem Windowstool geupdated, weiß aber nicht mehr, ob es im Desktop, Laptop oder auf dem Server war... Bin in letzter Zeit nicht so dem Update Fanatismus verfallen ^^
Wahrscheinlich werden die Dateien während dem Update ausgelesen, danach wirst du sie also problemlos löschen können. Beim nächsten Update gibt es eh wieder neue 

@AS SSD: Das liegt daran, ob du Windows auf dem SSD installiert hast oder nicht. Denn Windows 7 legt bekanntlich eine 100 MB große "Systemreserviert"-Partition an und die liegt ganz am Anfang des SSD: Also 100*1024K + 1024 = 103424K. Mit W8 wären es dann 308224K (300 MB Partition). Also alles ganz normal


----------



## Gary94 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oh ok, und das heißt dann wenn bei jemanden nur 1024 K steht, dann hat er die nicht als Systemplatte?


----------



## blackout24 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nö. Bei meinem Rechner steht auch 1024K und es ist die Systemplatte. Anscheind hat Windows die System-Reservierung hinter der NTFS Partition vorgenommen. Keine Ahnung warum habe einfach nur ne normale Installation durch geführt.


----------



## Gary94 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jap habe ich auch, hatte aber vorher Vista 32 Bit von meinem Laptop noch drauf und hab's mit Diskpart formatiert, sonst hab ich auch nur eine normale Installation gemacht.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was wäre eine gute SSD für das Macbook Pro meiner Schwester ?

Die SSD sollte max 128GB haben und nicht allzu teuer sein.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da hätte ich zwei ganz exotische Kandidaten : Samsung SSD830 oder Crucial m4 128GB.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Derzeit hat meine Schwester eine Octan mit 128GB drin und die war schon 4-mal bei OCZ.

Meine Schwester meint das liegt am fehlenden Trim.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Derzeit hat meine Schwester eine Octan mit 128GB drin und die war schon 4-mal bei OCZ.
> 
> Meine Schwester meint das liegt am fehlenden Trim.


 
Deine Schwester liegt falsch, das liegt an OCZ


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gary94 schrieb:


> Oh ok, und das heißt dann wenn bei jemanden nur 1024 K steht, dann hat er die nicht als Systemplatte?


Nicht zwingend siehe weiter unten.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Nö. Bei meinem Rechner steht auch 1024K und es ist die Systemplatte. Anscheind hat Windows die System-Reservierung hinter der NTFS Partition vorgenommen. Keine Ahnung warum habe einfach nur ne normale Installation durch geführt.


Das liegt dann daran, dass du bei der Windows Installation sicher noch ein weiteres Laufwerk angeschlossen hattest. Windows setzt dann dort gerne diese Partition. Genau auch aus diesem Grund empfehle ich bei der Installation immer du das Systemlaufwerk anzuschließen, da es sonst später mal Probleme geben kann.


----------



## Gary94 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das liegt dann daran, dass du bei der Windows Installation sicher noch ein weiteres Laufwerk angeschlossen hattest. Windows setzt dann dort gerne diese Partition. Genau auch aus diesem Grund empfehle ich bei der Installation immer du das Systemlaufwerk anzuschließen, da es sonst später mal Probleme geben kann.


 
Ah, jetzt versteh ich warum mir geraten wurde meine HDD die als Datengrab dient bei der Installation abzustecken, verstehe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Derzeit hat meine Schwester eine Octan mit 128GB drin und die war schon 4-mal bei OCZ.
> 
> Meine Schwester meint das liegt am fehlenden Trim.


 
Die Octan ist ja auch totaler Schrott, nicht die erste SSD von OCZ!


----------



## Own3r (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe jetzt eine Samsung 830 mit 128Gb und habe im AS SSD Benchmark 705 Punkte. Ich denke mal, dass das in Ordnung geht.


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kannst ja auch mal mit meinem AS SSD Thread vergleichen...gibt ja schon ne menge 830 zum Vergleich ^^ Die m4 scores Streuen so herrlich


----------



## Own3r (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab ich schon...alles in normalen Bereich.


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

mit 705 Punkten auf jeden fall


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> kannst ja auch mal mit meinem AS SSD Thread vergleichen...gibt ja schon ne menge 830 zum Vergleich ^^ Die m4 scores Streuen so herrlich


Das liegt auch einfach an der Anzahl und der Verbreitung. Die m4 war und ist bei jeder Gruppe beliebt (und das auch zurecht), sei es nun Extrem-OCler oder die Mutti von nebenan. Ich hab gerade nicht die Zeit (muss Rech lernen) dafür die Statistiken auszuwerten, aber so eine Reihe fände ich durchaus interessant.

PS: roheed, mit deinem neuen Bild hätte ich dich fast nicht erkannt. Schleicht der sich einfach hier so als Anonym herein, tztztz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> roheed, mit deinem neuen Bild hätte ich dich fast nicht erkannt. Schleicht der sich einfach hier so als Anonym herein, tztztz.


 
Da liebt jemand seine Karre!


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja aber das ermächtigt ihn trotzdem nicht zu solch heimtückischen Täuschungsversuchen!


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Ich hab gerade nicht die Zeit (muss Rech lernen) dafür die Statistiken  auszuwerten, aber so eine Reihe fände ich durchaus interessant.


habe ich mal irgendwo mitten im Thread gemacht ^^ Und selbst bei der m4 trifft wieder die gute alte Gaußsche Normalverteilung ein XD Schon irgendwie witzig XD 
Aber wie immer finde ich den Post geerade nicht mehr 



> Da liebt jemand seine Karre!


Lieben?! Hallo ?! Lieben tut man höchstens vlt. noch nen Mensch....meinen GTI vergöttere ich 

EDIT::: Im gti Forum hat einer mal nen geilen Spruch gebracht Zitat :


> Außerdem: Man darf sein Auto nicht wie ein menschliches Wesen behandeln - ein Auto braucht Liebe!!!


----------



## seltsam (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe mal eine Dumme frage... Mir wurde eine OCZ Octane geschenkt,das problem ist ich bekomm die nicht zum laufen x)

Habe jetzt mit dem anschließen sogut wie alles durch.Wenn Ich im Bios auf AHCI umstelle will windows wegen "der gefahr einer schweren beschädigung" nicht mehr starten ( bluesreen ohne optionen auf irgendetwas) .

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## roheed (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ohne ahci geht sie aber oder?


----------



## mojoxy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



seltsam schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Dumme frage... Mir wurde eine OCZ Octane geschenkt,das problem ist ich bekomm die nicht zum laufen x)
> 
> Habe jetzt mit dem anschließen sogut wie alles durch.Wenn Ich im Bios auf AHCI umstelle will windows wegen "der gefahr einer schweren beschädigung" nicht mehr starten ( bluesreen ohne optionen auf irgendetwas) .
> 
> Was mach ich falsch?


Die Antwort findet sich auf der Startseite: Dein Windows hat noch keinen AHCI Treiber. Entweder dem vom MB-Hersteller installieren oder den Windows internen nutzen.



> Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?
> Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System \CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci"
> ...


----------



## seltsam (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> ohne ahci geht sie aber oder?


Wird auf keinem Weg erkannt.



> Die Antwort findet sich auf der Startseite: Dein Windows hat noch keinen  AHCI Treiber. Entweder dem vom MB-Hersteller installieren oder den  Windows internen nutzen.


Wenn das funktioniert hätte würde Ich nicht weiter Fragen 

Auch nach der Änderung in der Registry habe Ich den Bluescreen , wenn Ich auf AHCI umstell.


Board ist ein ASUS P8H67 , ist gerade mal 1 jahr alt


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wird das SSD überhaupt erkannt? Also im BIOS, oder in einem anderen Rechner unter Windows (nicht als Systempartition, sondern einfach als reguläres Laufwerk)?


----------



## seltsam (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wird garnicht erkannt.Hatte schon die anderen Festplatten alle ab um das zu probieren.
Von den drei Optionen im Bios , kann ich nur IDE auswählen - bei den anderen bekomm Ich den PC nicht mehr an,um zu gucken ob die ssd erkannt wurde.


----------



## mojoxy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ganz verstehe ich es nicht. Zunächst sagst du, dass es gar nicht mehr erkannt wird, dann aber, dass du mit der BIOS-Option IDE booten kannst. Das widerspricht sich doch...


----------



## seltsam (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Also ganz verstehe ich es nicht. Zunächst sagst du, dass es gar nicht mehr erkannt wird, dann aber, dass du mit der BIOS-Option IDE booten kannst. Das widerspricht sich doch...



In IDE wird die ssd nicht erkannt - die 2 anderen optionen führen zu einem bluescreen.Kann sein , das ich mich manchmal unverständlich ausdrück.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So nun hab ich mal wieder ne Minute (Klausurstress). Ich muss sagen ich hab dich immer noch nicht durchschaut (oder eher deine Konfiguration). Vielleicht verwenden wir mal diese Liste, um das ganze etwas zu präzisieren 

1) Hast du noch andere Laufwerke (LW) im PC außer dem SSD?
2) Sind auf den alten LW noch bootbare Windows Versionen?
3) Was passiert, wenn andere LW nicht angeschlossen wird und du vom SSD bootest?
4) Hat das SSD jemals funktioniert?
5) Du hast auf deinem Mainboard (MB) zwei SATA-Controller. Bist du sicher, dass du das SSD am richtigen angeschlossen und dort auch im BIOS gesucht und konfiguriert hast?
6) Hast du noch einen anderen PC an dem du das SSD testen könntest?

So mehr fällt mir erst mal nicht ein


----------



## seltsam (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> So nun hab ich mal wieder ne Minute (Klausurstress). Ich muss sagen ich hab dich immer noch nicht durchschaut (oder eher deine Konfiguration). Vielleicht verwenden wir mal diese Liste, um das ganze etwas zu präzisieren
> 
> 1) Hast du noch andere Laufwerke (LW) im PC außer dem SSD?
> 2) Sind auf den alten LW noch bootbare Windows Versionen?
> ...



1)Eine Samsung F3 Spinpoint 1 TB  - ansonsten nur ein blueray und ein dvd laufwerk 
2)Windows 7 Professional 64 bit auf der genannten HDD - das ist das einzige betriebssystem auf dem rechner.
3)Wenn Ich die HDD abklemme verweist er mich darauf , das Ich keine laufwerke habe - Habe heute den ganzen tag versucht,aber mit der zeit kommen immer mehr bluscreens.
4)Ob sie mal funktioniert hat,kann Ich nicht sagen,sie war noch originalverpackt bis zu dem Zeitpunkt.
*5)ehm kann das sein das ich die falsch angeschlossen habe? in der Reihe sind 3 blaue anschlüsse.Wenn man reinguckt in den rechner unten rechts auf dem Board.*
6)Habe zur zeit keine möglichkeiten sie an einem anderen PC zu testen.

Und danke für die Zeit,ist meine erste ssd


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zu5  die blauen sind SATA 2 und die beiden weißen SATA3.

versuch es an SATA 3 0 oder SATA2 0 das sind immer die ersten zum anschließen.

Du schreibs was von 3 Anschlüssen? Ist es das Board?
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8H67/#download


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



seltsam schrieb:


> 1)Eine Samsung F3 Spinpoint 1 TB  - ansonsten nur ein blueray und ein dvd laufwerk
> 2)Windows 7 Professional 64 bit auf der genannten HDD - das ist das einzige betriebssystem auf dem rechner.
> 3)Wenn Ich die HDD abklemme verweist er mich darauf , das Ich keine laufwerke habe - Habe heute den ganzen tag versucht,aber mit der zeit kommen immer mehr bluscreens.
> 4)Ob sie mal funktioniert hat,kann Ich nicht sagen,sie war noch originalverpackt bis zu dem Zeitpunkt.
> ...


Okay, also warst du noch gar nicht soweit, dass du vom SSD bootest. Na das war mir bis gerade eben noch nicht klar 
Hattest du schon Versuche unternommen ein OS auf dem SSD zu installieren?
Wenn es bisher noch gar keine Lebenszeichen von sich gegeben hat, dann muss ich so langsam davon ausgehen, dass du ein DOA-Modell erwischt hast. Da hilft leider nur einschicken. Ist es noch innerhalb der 14-Tage-Frist? Dann könntest du dir auch gleich noch überlegen, ob du nicht lieber das Geld zurück forderst und dich nach einem anderen Modell/Hersteller umsiehst... OCZs SSDs sind nicht mehr gerade die erste Wahl - vorsichtig ausgedrückt


----------



## seltsam (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8H67-V

@mojoxy - die war wie gesagt geschenkt  kann also höchstens zurückschenken.


----------



## Nyuki (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir ist langweilig 

Sensation...
Ich habe mir bei Cinestream einen Bka Trojan eingefangen.Beim deaktivieren vom Adblocker.Da ich alles auf Ramdisk verlagert habe Temps download Logs etc. (früher ein Grund um die SSD zu schonen), (heute:"Ich lass alles so weils einfach nicht besser und schneller geht und nur Vorteile bringt"), konnte der BKA sich nach einem Reset Kill nicht ausfalten.Restlichen Spuren mit Hand enfernt.Hab alles gecheckt und etliche male mit diversen renomierten Programmen checken lassen, nix mehr drauf.
Windows ohne Ramdisk/V-Ramdisk für mich unabdingbar !


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



seltsam schrieb:


> ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8H67-V
> 
> @mojoxy - die war wie gesagt geschenkt  kann also höchstens zurückschenken.


Geschenk war neu, oder schon vorher gebraucht? Wenn neu, dann frage doch den Schenker, ob er dir freundlicherweise die Rechnung schicken kann. Wäre ja schade wenn ihr auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt.


----------



## rAveN_13 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Unterscheidet der win 7 energiesparmodus zwischen ssd und hdd?

Hintergrund ist, wenn ich eine SSD als primäre Platte nutzen würde möchte ich, dass die HDDs in den Energiesparmodues zwecks Lärmreduzierung gehen. Ohne, dass die SSD negativ beeinflusst wird. Habe gelesen, dass es da wohl zu Problemen "blaue" durch die SSD kommen kann.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du unter "Energiesparmodus" verstehst!? Für mich ist das der S3-Modus des ACPI-Protokolls.

Wenn du die Festplatten-Einstellungen in den Energieoptionen meinst, dann kann ich da Entwarnung geben. Völlig problemlos.

Solltest du LPM meinen, ja da gab es früher mal Probleme. Aktuell sind mir keine mehr bekannt. Da das Management aber eh recht wenig bringt, kann man es auch ohne großen Verlust einfach komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kennt ihr die hier schon? Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Leistung ist im Vergleich zum großen Bruder quasi unverändert und preislich durchaus attraktiv. Könnte mir vorstellen, sowas in ein Notebook einzubauen ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du unter "Energiesparmodus" verstehst!? Für mich ist das der S3-Modus des ACPI-Protokolls.
> 
> Wenn du die Festplatten-Einstellungen in den Energieoptionen meinst, dann kann ich da Entwarnung geben. Völlig problemlos.
> 
> Solltest du LPM meinen, ja da gab es früher mal Probleme. Aktuell sind mir keine mehr bekannt. Da das Management aber eh recht wenig bringt, kann man es auch ohne großen Verlust einfach komplett deaktivieren.


 
Also ich hatte mit meiner m4 und abgeschaltetem LPM schwere Probleme aber erst seit der FW 000F. Erst als ich LPM wieder aktiviert hatte lief sie wieder ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## mojoxy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche Art von Problemen sind das?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach üble, stottern, hänger der Sound hatte unterbrechungen wenn auf die SSD zugegriffen wurde.........
LPM wieder angeschaltet und schon war alles wieder ok.
Hab ganze drei Wochen gebraucht um dahinter zu kommen woher auf einmal die Probleme kamen.


----------



## mojoxy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sehr interessant, werde ich mir merken und ggf. selbst die Einstellung vornehmen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2012)

Also wenn  die Preise noch ein wenig fallen werde ich meine letzte HDD aus meinem  System  verbannen.
Hätte nie gedacht das es so schnell passieren wird.


----------



## thom_cat (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hdd? was'n das?


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich bin schon fast soweit. Im Laptop sowieso nur das SSD. Im Desktop habe ich noch eine 500GB 2.5" HDD als "Zwischenspeicher". Aber eigentlich brauche ich auch die nicht mehr wirklich. Die ganzen wirklichen Daten liegen eh auf dem Microserver - und da sind auch die großen Platter drin


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> hdd? was'n das?


 
HDD english für HARD DISK DRIVE, auf deutsch Festplatte!


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich glaube DAS war ihm bewusst 

Der Kontext lag tiefer ^^


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Komisch  Meine Vertex 4 lebt immer noch


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hm muss wohl ein Montagsmodell sein  Ne nur Spaß, vielleicht habt OCZ ja zumindest ein bisschen was gelernt, aus der letzten Presse... Man gibt ja nie die Hoffnung auf ^^


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die RMA-Quote bei mindfactory liegt immer noch bei 0%:  128GB OCZ Vertex 4 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron

Entweder kauft die keiner, oder OCZ hat tatsächlich was gelernt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich glaube DAS war ihm bewusst
> 
> Der Kontext lag tiefer ^^


 
Ist ja das Selbe wie mit der Röhre, Jahrzehnte lang war es die vorherrschende Technik und blub blub war alles vorbei! Obs jetzt genauso mit der HDD passieren wird ist fraglich da die Speicherkapazität einfach noch unerreicht ist. Mittlerweile haben die großen Festplatten mal so 3000GB!
Ich denke zum archivieren wird sie uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.


----------



## ich111 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die mindfactory RMA Quote ist aber auch sehr aussagekräftig: Wenn es jemand über den Hersteller abwickelt wird da nix drin auftauchen


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Obs jetzt genauso mit der HDD passieren wird ist fraglich da die Speicherkapazität einfach noch unerreicht ist.


Das glaube ich auch nicht und würde ich auch (zurzeit) nie behaupten. Siehe meinen Post oben: Im Server stecken einige der Anhänger der Magnetspeichertechnologie. Nur in den eigentlichen Rechnern brauche ich sie nicht mehr wirklich, da bei alle großen Daten zentral gespeichert werden


----------



## thom_cat (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> HDD english für HARD DISK DRIVE, auf deutsch Festplatte!


 
ah, ich erinnere mich dunkel 




mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich glaube DAS war ihm bewusst
> 
> Der Kontext lag tiefer ^^



ein klein wenig, aber denke der gute hulk weiß wie es gemeint war 





hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist ja das Selbe wie mit der Röhre, Jahrzehnte lang war es die vorherrschende Technik und blub blub war alles vorbei! Obs jetzt genauso mit der HDD passieren wird ist fraglich da die Speicherkapazität einfach noch unerreicht ist. Mittlerweile haben die großen Festplatten mal so 3000GB!
> Ich denke zum archivieren wird sie uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.


 
als generelle datenablage bleibt die hdd denke ich noch lange erhalten.
nutze selbst ein nas mit 2tb dafür.

nur in meinen rechnern haben sie nichts mehr verloren


----------



## Nyuki (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Neuer Ahci Treiber ist raus WHQL

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21593

Ich habe nun im Gerätemanager hinter meinem DVD-Rom wie auch SSD's nun SCSI stehen...


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der ist doch nur für Intel Boards


----------



## Nyuki (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nicht für AMd Boards.Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Halt nur für Intel Chipsätze


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für AMD Boards sowieso nicht. Aber in Deinem Link ist ja unten angegeben, für welche Boards das ist: "This download is valid for the product(s) listed below. blabla"

Für mich ist der aktuelle Treiber der  11.2.0.1006


----------



## Nyuki (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

intel drivers pour Raid/Sata/Ata/Ahci

Der neue WHQL Treiber ! Für 6serie wie auch für die anderen auch. Soll Trim in Bezug mit Raid bringen etc.
Ob es wahr ist weiß ich nicht.
Oder hier

Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie Download - ComputerBase

P.s_. "Es spricht einiges dafür, dass diese neuen offiziellen RST(e)-Treiber  v11.5.0.1207 den Durchbruch für Besitzer eines aus mehreren SSD's  bestehenden RAID-Systems bedeuten. Geklärt werden muss jedoch, unter  welchen Voraussetzungen der TRIM- oder UNMAP-Befehl tatsächlich an die  in einem RAID-Verbund befindlichen SSD's weiter gegeben wird"

http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board195...7-whql-bzw-rste-v3-2-0-1126-whql/index19.html

CU 
_


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das wäre ja echt mal ein kleiner Durchbruch


----------



## SebS (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie gut ist die Adata Premier Pro sp900 256GB ?
ich weiß, es ist keine M4 od 830, aber sie war eben für unglaubliche 62 Euro im Angebot, da habe ich gleich 2 srück bestellt. Nun meine Frage: lieber benutzen od sind die so schlecht dass ich sie gewinnbringend weiterverkaufen sollte?


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das war wohl ein Fehler auf amazon.de. Ich denke nicht, dass Du die SSD's jemals bekommen wirst.


----------



## SebS (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

schade  vielleicht gibts ja wenigstens nen Entschädigungsgutschein


----------



## thom_cat (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

die ssd wäre schon gut brauchbar.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für das Geld schon Einen Kaufversuch wars auf jeden Fall wert, das Geld bleibt ja dann bei dir


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Man wie sich die Zeiten ändern, am WE war ich in der Stadt und hätt mir beinahe ne Vertex4 128GB gekauft, nicht weil ich sie bräuchte sondern weil sie so billig war ca. 100€.


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hehe kenne das Gefühl, musste mich auch schon oft zurückhalten ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dafür hab ich mir ne mechanische Tastatur gekauft, QPAD MK-85 Pro Gamer 130€, man bin ich ein Freak!


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Find es lustig wie die "alten" Dinger wieder in Mode kommen. Kann es aber auch gut verstehen. Diesen Notebook-Flachmännern konnte ich noch nie etwas abgewinnen.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich mir ne mechanische Tastatur gekauft, QPAD MK-85 Pro Gamer 130€, man bin ich ein Freak!



Ich hätte mir ja eher die SSD gekauft


----------



## Timsu (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche SSD könnt ihr empfehlen bei einem Betriebssystem welches *kein* TRIM unterstützt?
32GB reichen möglichst günstig.


Tipps wie "Installier doch einfach Win7" sind zwar nett gemeint, helfen mir aber überhaupt nicht weiter.


----------



## mojoxy (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ohje so klein, da gibt es kaum was aktuelles, die fangen erst bei 64GB, tlw. sogar erst ab 128GB an. Siehe: Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität von: ab 30GB, Kapazität bis 32GB, Schnittstelle: SATA 3Gb/s/SATA 6Gb/s | Geizhals Deutschland

Würde wohl nach dem Herstellernamen gehen, da ich keine Erfahrungsberichte zu den einzelnen Modellen kenne. Die v4 könnte interessant sein, aber auch dazu habe ich keine Erfahrungen gelesen. Vertex 1 ist halt schon recht alt und nicht mehr ganz so state of the art. Auch die Kingston ist kein Leistungswunder, eher das Gegenteil.

Würde an deiner Stelle wohl eher die Suche nach einer 64GB ausweiten, da gibt es mehr (ordentliche) Auswahl und die Preise sind kaum höher (fangen auch so bei 40€) an.

PS: Vielleicht könntest du noch ein Wort zum vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck verlieren, dann kann man etwas besser abwägen, was dich glücklich machen könnte


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wollte nur nochmal zwischendurch danke an *Roheed* für den Erlärbär sagen.  ( Und an alle Helferlein aus dem Forum !!!  )


So .... weitermachen ....


----------



## Timsu (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> PS: Vielleicht könntest du noch ein Wort zum vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck verlieren, dann kann man etwas besser abwägen, was dich glücklich machen könnte


 Ist für meinen Homeserver gedacht, wo die Betriebssysteme draufliegen.Zurzeit habe ich eine alte 250GB Festplatte die aber recht heiß wird und vermutlich bald stirbt. Da die kleinsten Festplatten auch so 40€ kosten dachte ich, dass man doch eine zuverlässigere SSD nehmen könnte. 
Die SSD muss nicht viel schneller als eine normale Festplatte sein, sollte aber auch nicht durch fehlenden Trim Support mit der Zeit langsamer als eine HDD werden.
32GB reichen mir, es sollte ziemlich günstig.


----------



## mojoxy (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja dann kannst du dir aus der o.g. Liste eine Aussuchen. Klare Empfehlung kann ich hier nicht aussprechen.


----------



## Timsu (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kommem manche Controller besonders gut mit fehlendem TRIM zurecht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Timsu schrieb:


> Kommem manche Controller besonders gut mit fehlendem TRIM zurecht?



Jo die älteren sandforce Controller. Hier speziell die Corsair Force und die Vertex2!


----------



## roheed (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wollte nur nochmal zwischendurch danke an *Roheed* für den Erlärbär sagen.  ( Und an alle Helferlein aus dem Forum !!!  )
> So .... weitermachen ....


 Ich dank dir  Auch wenn ich zur Zeit recht selten Aktiv bin (Sommerpause  )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja dann kannst du dir aus der o.g. Liste eine Aussuchen. Klare Empfehlung kann ich hier nicht aussprechen.


 
Glückwunsch zu "fast" 2000 (1999) Posts!!!!


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dazu gibt es auch schon einen Thread : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...d-erklaerbaer-mojoxy-macht-die-1999-voll.html


----------



## Timsu (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo die älteren sandforce Controller. Hier speziell die Corsair Force und die Vertex2!


Danke für die Antwort
OCZ hat doch aber immer so hohe Ausfallraten oder?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jop, die haben sich in letzter Zeit nicht gerade durch hohe Zuverlässigkeit ausgezeichnet : Components returns rates (5) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware


----------



## Timsu (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie sieht es mit der Zuverlässigkeit von Kingston aus?
Hab gerade diese im Auge.
Zitat Anandtech:


> This drive uses the T6UG1XBG controller but with updated firmware. The new firmware enables two things: very aggressive OS-independent garbage collection and higher overall performance.


----------



## mojoxy (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei der V2 muss man sagen, dass es ja zwei Modelle gibt (alt und neu, unterschiedliche Speicherchips (34nm vs 25nm)), dass das alte Modell deutlich zuverlässiger lief (bekommt man aber nur noch gebraucht). Ich habe selbst davon zwei im Einsatz (120GB und 60GB) und laufen immer noch tadellos 

Bei OCZ-Laufwerken gilt leider (unabhängig vom Modell): Übersteht es die ersten Wochen, wird es (höchst wahrscheinlich) noch lange laufen. Die hohe "return rate" kommt hauptsächlich von den DOA-Modellen ("dead on arrival") oder eben kurz danach.




Timsu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Zuverlässigkeit von Kingston aus?
> Hab gerade diese im Auge.
> Zitat Anandtech:


Zur Zuverlässigkeit selbst kann ich nichts sagen, aber Kingston ist bisher nicht sonderlich negativ aufgefallen. Würde meine Erfahrungen einfach mal auf dieses Modell projizieren. Dir sollte klar sein, dass es kein Leistungswunder ist, aber das erwartest und brauchst du ja eh nicht.
Das mit der Firmware solltest du aber bedenken. Scheinbar hatten die alten FWs wirklich Probleme, die neuste jedoch soll (zumindest so der Tenor aus dem Netz - ich will ihm mal Glauben schenken) recht ordentlich laufen.

Da ich selbst noch keine Kingston hatte, würde ich den Selbstversuch gerne wagen, habe aber leider keinen PC in welchen ich sie nutzbringend einbinden könnte (selbst mein Micro-Server ist schon bedient.... )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Timsu schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort
> OCZ hat doch aber immer so hohe Ausfallraten oder?


 
Das große Geheimnis damals war ja das der SF 1200 Controller den Trim Befehl zwar offiziell unterstützte aber ihn nicht anwendetet, weswegen er prächtig ohne Trim zurecht kommt.


----------



## mojoxy (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo die interne GC war/ist echt nicht schlecht. Fand es nur lustig, wie OCZ grundsätzlich nicht zugeben wollte, dass man TRIM nicht verwendet. Die und ihr Marketingfölkchen ^^


----------



## hbf878 (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hallo, 
ich habe eine neue crucial m4 und eine frage zu deren smart werten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist dieser hohe "non-4k aligned access"-wert normal? wie man sieht, wurde die platte erst wenige stunden lang benutzt, eigentlich nur gebencht. laut as-ssd ist das alignment der partition korrekt (partition in der windows7 datenträgerverwaltung erstellt). sowohl mit msahci als auch mit amdsata erhöht sich der wert deutlich bei schreibzugriffen. 
könnte jemand von euch, der auch ne m4 hat, mal bei sich nachgucken, ob das bei ihm/ihr auch so ist?

hbf


----------



## Softy (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist normal, hier mal meine zum Vergleich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ok, alles klar, danke .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mann ist mir langweilig! Früher konnte man wenigstens ein wenig auf Foren Troll machen aber die Zeiten sind ja vorbei!


----------



## mojoxy (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja mal wieder das ewig gefürchtete Sommerloch, dazu noch Wochenende, was soll da schon groß passieren? Da muss man einfach durch 
Ich hab "zum Glück" Klausuren und somit eine tagausfüllende Aufgabe...


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Warum schafft meine Crucial M4 256GB nur 300 Punke im AS SSD Benchmark ?  Also alle Chipsatztreiber sind aktuell, Intel Rapid Storage ist  installiert, Firmware der SSD ist 000F. AHCI ist auch aktiviert
Wisst ihr vielleicht an was es liegt ?

Mein Sys steht in der Signatur

Hier noch ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht deutlich das die 4k Werte viel zu niedrig sind.

MFG


----------



## mojoxy (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das 1K - BAD, sagt doch schon alles 
Das Alignment der SSD ist total durcheinander. Wurde das SSD mal komplett formatiert, oder hast du ein Windows von einem alten Laufwerk auf das SSD geklont?


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das 1K - BAD, sagt doch schon alles
> Das Alignment der SSD ist total durcheinander. Wurde das SSD mal komplett formatiert, oder hast du ein Windows von einem alten Laufwerk auf das SSD geklont?


 
Eigentlich ist sie formatiert worden, soll ich sie neu formatieren ?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wäre wohl die beste Lösung  Hast Du im BIOS den AHCI Modus aktiviert? Das würde ich noch machen, bevor Du Windows neu installierst.


----------



## mojoxy (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist sie formatiert worden, soll ich sie neu formatieren ?


Nein, das ist gerade der Fehler! Bei einer vollständigen (nicht bei einer schnellen, da wird ja nur das MFT erstellt) Formatierung, kann das Alignment zerstört werden.

Ist auf dem SSD irgendwas wichtiges drauf? Wenn ja, dann erst mal das sichern. Danach kommen einige Schritte, bis das Alignment wieder stimmt. Aber erst mal die Daten sichern 

PS: Bei der Windowsinstallation sollte das Alignment wieder richtig gestellt werden. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann wirst du einen Secure Erase durchführen müssen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na dann werde ich mal neu aufsetzen, auf was muss ich achten bei einer Windows Installation, AHCI sonst noch was ?
Also soll ich beim Windows Installationsschritte die SSD formatieren und dann gleich Windows drauf oder ?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, die SSD formatieren (Schnellformatierung auswählen!) und auch die 100 MB Partition löschen, so dass die SSD komplett leer ist.


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, die SSD formatieren (Schnellformatierung auswählen!) und auch die 100 MB Partition löschen, so dass die SSD komplett leer ist.


 

Also soll ich die Formatierung über die Windows DVD machen oder ? 
Oder mit einem speziellen Programm ?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, ich würde es über die Windows DVD machen. Aber wie gesagt, vergiss nicht, die 100MB Partition  zu löschen, die wird als eigene Festplatte oder so angezeigt.


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde es über die Windows DVD machen. Aber wie gesagt, vergiss nicht, die 100MB Partition  zu löschen, die wird als eigene Festplatte oder so angezeigt.


 
Werde ich machen und los gehts  Ich hoffe es bringt was


----------



## ich111 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du kannst es auch über die Reperaturkonsole (Windows DVD unter Reperatur oder so)machen, dann gibts die 100MB System reserviert gar nicht: Einfach "diskpart" eingeben
und dann: 


Elementardrache schrieb:


> _list disk_
> 
> Das Tool zeigt die angeschlossenen Datenträger an. In nächsten Schritt  muss die SSD per Nummer ausgewählt werden (x muss durch die Nummer der SSD ersetzt werden)
> 
> ...


Der Post wurde von mir leicht abgeändert


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hier mal ein Screen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was passt hier nicht.
Bei mir gibts keine Schnellformatierung bei Windowsinstallation nur Formatieren steht dort


----------



## ich111 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die ist also schon formatiert? Dann kannst du die Platte mit *clean* aufräumen (nach select disk x), dann ist natürlich alles weg


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da auf dem SSD offensichtlich noch kein OS installiert wurde, hast du natürlich auch keine 100MB Partition.

Mit der Windows DVD booten, dann alle Partitionen (ist bei dir ja nur eine) auf dem SSD löschen und KEINE neue anlegen. Einfach den unformatierten Bereich auswählen und weiter klicken. Windows macht dann schon alles von selbst.

Achja, vorher die HDD abstecken, nicht vergessen!


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die ist also schon formatiert? Dann kannst du die Platte mit *clean* aufräumen (nach select disk x), dann ist natürlich alles weg



Ja hab sie grad neu aufgesetzt, aber mir zeigt es immer noch bei AS SSD Bench das 1K -Bad ist


----------



## ich111 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann würde ich mal mit Clean drübergehen und es so wie oben beschrieben machen oder einfach die Partitionierung, die während der installation auftritt, dann hast du genau 1024k


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ja hab sie grad neu aufgesetzt, aber mir zeigt es immer noch bei AS SSD Bench das 1K -Bad ist


Ne so geht das nicht, entweder Windows auf dem SSD, wie oben von mir beschrieben installieren, oder einen Secure Erase durchführen.

Man kann das Alignment auch per Hand wieder anpassen, aber das weiß ich auch nicht aus dem Kopf. Steht aber glaube ich im Startpost beschrieben. So ich muss nun ins Bett, eh schon wieder viel zu spät... Viel Erfolg noch.

PS: Ich würde Option 1 oder 2 nehmen. Das manuelle Anpassen wäre mir viel zu umständlich.


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So hier nochmal ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mir echt leid das ich mich nicht so gut auskenne 
Mir zeigt es auch keine Partition an, bei der Windows installation, also diese 100mb da


----------



## ich111 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die konsole musst du von der DVD aus starten, einfach auf Reperatur oder wie das genau heißt klicken.
Das sich Windows nicht selbst zerschießen kann ist irgenwie klar


----------



## exinator (9. August 2012)

Zur Info an Leute, die Interesse am Kauf einer SSD haben. 
Ich habe heute im Media Markt die Crucial M4 mit 128 GB für nur 89,-€ erworben. Ich denke das ist ein sehr guter Preis. Nirgendwo sonst im Internet findet man dieses gute Stück so günstig. Dabei ist es meines Wissens nach nicht mal ein Angebot vom Media Markt. Manchmal kann dieser Konzern wohl doch mit guten Preisen überraschen.

Im Anhang der Beweis


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der richtige Beweis wäre die Rechnung von MM gewesen, aber ich glaube es dir, da sie zuletzt auch die 256GB Variante für glaube 169€ drin hatten. Eigentlich noch ein besserer Deal, wenn man so viel Speicher braucht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die hauen die m4 gerade zum Kampfpreis raus.  Billiger als im Geizhals.


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Vielleicht steht ja doch ein lange erwarteter NachfolgerIn in den Startlöchern...


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich wollte nur sagen das es funktioniert hat 

Hier ein Screen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann man das weiter optimieren das man mehr Punkt bekommt ?


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst noch die aktuelle Intel RST Treiber installieren: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...Windows 7 (64&nbsp;bit)*&DownloadType=Treiber

Wenn du richtig hohe Punkte erzielen willst (siehe AS-SSD-Benchmarkvergleich) musst du alle Energiesparmaßnahmen im BIOS abstellen, bzw. deine CPU während dem Bench auslasten. Bringt für den Alltagsgebrauch natürlich nichts, ist nur ein virtueller Schwa***vergleich


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Kannst noch die aktuelle Intel RST Treiber installieren: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...Windows 7 (64&nbsp;bit)*&DownloadType=Treiber
> 
> Wenn du richtig hohe Punkte erzielen willst (siehe AS-SSD-Benchmarkvergleich) musst du alle Energiesparmaßnahmen im BIOS abstellen, bzw. deine CPU während dem Bench auslasten. Bringt für den Alltagsgebrauch natürlich nichts, ist nur ein virtueller Schwa***vergleich


 
DANKE für eure Hilfe und Unterstützung  

Was ich noch gerne gewusst hätt was das Alignment genau macht - kurze Erklärung


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Was ich noch gerne gewusst hätt was das Alignment genau macht - kurze Erklärung


Das ist quasi die Grundanordnung und -zuweisung der Speicherzellen auf den Chips. Also die interne Adressverwaltung.

Weiteres dazu findet sich im Startpost:



roheed schrieb:


> _Hintergrundwissen zu Alignment im Bezug auf SSDs_
> Die   kleinste Einheit einer SSD sind die Flashzellen. MLC (Multi Level Cell)   können pro Zelle 2 Bits speichern. SLC (Single Level Cell) können nur   ein Bit pro Zelle speichern. Um den Verwaltungsaufwand etwas zu   verringern, werden diese Zellen in sogenannte Pages also Blöcke   zusammengefasst. Diese Blöcke/Pages haben bei einer SSD eine Größe von   4KB und entsprechen ca. 16.000 Flashzellen!
> _Aber was hat das alles mit dem Alignment zu tun?_
> Der Alignment ist der Offset einer SSD der ihr sagt, wo die erste Partition der SSD genau auf den physikalischen Start einer Page trifft. Den Alignment kannst du dir z.B. mit dem Tool "AS SSD Benchmark" anzeigen lassen. Wird der Wert Grün und mit dem Kürzel "OK" angezeigt ist alles in Ordnung. Ist der Wert Rot und ein Kürzel "Bad" folgt, muss man was dagegen tun. Man kann den wert auch selber überprüfen...lässt sich der Alignment durch "vier" (ein block = 4KB) teilen und geht auf, ist alles in Ordnung...gehts nicht auf stimmt der Alignment leider nicht.
> ...


----------



## Softy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hier gibt es eine Erklärung zum Alignment: Alignment von Partitionen auf SSDs ohne Datenverlust und Neuinstallation ändern | Media Addicted

Für Benchmarkrekorde () ist es außerdem sinnvoll, während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen zu lassen.


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Für Benchmarkrekorde () ist es außerdem sinnvoll, während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen zu lassen.


Das konnte ich bisher bei mir noch nicht bestätigen. Wenn ich alle Energiesparmaßnahmen im BIOS deaktiviert habe, waren die Ergebnisse immer besser, als mit vollausgelaster primeltender CPU...

Ist sicher von System zu System unterschiedlich.


----------



## Softy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich habe schon viel rumexperimentiert beim AS SSD Benchmark, ich hatte hier im Thread mal die (bei mir) optimalen Einstellungen bei Prime95 gepostet, find ich aber nicht mehr 

Die Edith hat's gefunden : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ten-thread-1-1215-punkte-101.html#post3859230


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für die Eklärung jetzt kann ich mir wenigstens was drunter vorstellen 
Welche Energiespßnahmen sollte man denn ausschalten ? 

MFG


----------



## mojoxy (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Welche Energiespßnahmen sollte man denn ausschalten ?
> 
> MFG


Keine  Ich mein, wir wollen doch alle Energie sparen oder nicht?
Kannst die höchsten temporär während einer Benchsessions ausschalten. Für den "Normalbetrieb" würde ich sie unbedingt aktiviert lassen.


----------



## roheed (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

lebt den der alte Roheed noch, roheed noch... jaaaaa er lebt noch er lebt noch stirbt nicht 

habt ihr Hulkhardy seinen coolen Thread endeckt? Nein?! Dann wird das höchste zeit 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ure-tipp-geschwindigkeit-pcghx-rangliste.html


----------



## mojoxy (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> lebt den der alte Roheed noch, roheed noch... jaaaaa er lebt noch er lebt noch stirbt nicht
> 
> habt ihr Hulkhardy seinen coolen Thread endeckt? Nein?! Dann wird das höchste zeit
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ure-tipp-geschwindigkeit-pcghx-rangliste.html


Schön, dass du auch mal wieder was zu Besten gibst. Aber es heißt immer noch hulkhardys cooler Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod, nö


----------



## roheed (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...wenn der tägliche zeitplan eng ist, wird es zeit Prioritäten zu setzen  Und richtig, besonders gut ist das Forum nicht davon gekommen


----------



## mojoxy (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hehe ja das kenn' ich nur zu gut. Aber das Forum dient als ausgezeichnete Ablenkung im schlichtem Lernalltag - und MOJO mag Ablenkungen ^^


----------



## roheed (11. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hehe auch das kommt mir bekannt vor XD Zwischen dem ganzen gebüffle ist das Forum eine willkommen Ablenkung


----------



## Bejus (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moin Jungs, ich habe seit gestern eine SSD, habe natürlich ein frisches Windows 7 Ultimate auf der SSD installiert...
Jetzt aber meine Frage, vermutlich schon 100x da gewesen, (suche/google spucken nichts hilfreiches aus):
Warum ist meine SSD so langsam?

Hardware:
SSD: Mushkin Chronos 2,5" SSD 120GB (MKNSSDCR120GB-ALT)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-M720-US3
CPU: Phenom II X4 920 @ 940
RAM: 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC
Für meine Daten noch eine Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB

Zwar unterstützt die SSD Sata600 und das Mainboard nur Sata300, aber da sollte doch trotzdem theoretisch wesentlich mehr drin sein, oder?

okay, einen fehler habe ich gefunden, AHCI... aber brachte jetzt auch nicht so viel...


----------



## thom_cat (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das ist eine ssd mit asynchronem speicher, die werte sind dafür im normalen rahmen.


----------



## Bejus (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wieso ist'n die platte dann bei Alternate mit lesen / schr.: 550 / 515 MB/s angegeben?
davon hab ich ja nur knapp ein fünftel...


----------



## mojoxy (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde mal AHCI im BIOS aktivieren.
Mit IDE gewinnt man heute höchstens noch nen Nostalgiepreis


----------



## Bejus (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich würde mal AHCI im BIOS aktivieren.
> Mit IDE gewinnt man heute höchstens noch nen Nostalgiepreis


 
siehe 2ter screenshot, AHCI hab ich bereits angeschaltet, brachte mir aber auch nicht viel...


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Bejus schrieb:


> siehe 2ter screenshot, AHCI hab ich bereits angeschaltet, brachte mir aber auch nicht viel...


 
Man sollte AHCI einschalten bevor man Windows 7 installiert oder lieg ich da falsch


----------



## Bejus (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kann man nachträglich auch noch via regedit anpassen und dann im bios ahci einschalten... 
windows7 installiert sich dann beim nächsten boot automatisch die AHCI treiber^^


----------



## thom_cat (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Bejus schrieb:


> wieso ist'n die platte dann bei Alternate mit lesen / schr.: 550 / 515 MB/s angegeben?
> davon hab ich ja nur knapp ein fünftel...


 
weil das "bis zu" werte sind, die nur in bestimmten anwendungen erreicht werden (atto benchmark)
liegt an der arbeitsweise des controllers.


----------



## mojoxy (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Bejus schrieb:


> siehe 2ter screenshot, AHCI hab ich bereits angeschaltet, brachte mir aber auch nicht viel...


Gut aber warum lädst du dann die anderen auch noch mit hoch? Ist ziemlich verwirrend gewesen und am Handy nicht sonderlich leicht zu unterscheiden, was nun wozu gehört.

Mir fällt auf, dass du dich auch ein zweites mal nicht an die "Goldenen fünf Regeln der Windows-Installation" gehalten hast. Offensichtlich hast du auch deine anderen Laufwerke bei der Installation nicht abgezogen. Hat zwar mit Performance nicht viel zu tun, führt aber zu einem "unsauberen System".

Naja wie auch immer, zurück zu deiner Frage: Wie thom_cat schon korrekt geschrieben hat, ist dein SSD kein Leistungswunder in Benchmarks. Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Bedingungen an, unter denen der Test durchgeführt wurde (ich nehme an du hast Stock gebencht und keine Optimierungen durchgeführt), doch dennoch würdest du damit keine Rekorde aufstellen.
Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde sind die Benchmarkwerte, die von den Marketingabteilungen so gerne genutzt werden natürlich die, in denen das LW immer am besten abschneidet. Und das ist nun mal der ATTO-Benchmark. Kannst den ja gerne mal durchlaufen lassen. Wirst sicher ähnliche Werte erhalten. Nur haben die mit "normalen" Daten recht wenig zu tun, den ATTOs Testdaten sind perfekt komprimierbar und diese beschleunigen jedes SSD zu Bestleistungen.

Aber mal abgesehen von den nicht so prallen Benchmarkwerten, fühlt sich das SSD irgendwie langsam an? Oder ist alles normal und läuft zügig ab? Denn darum geht es ja letztlich. Die angezeigten Werte sind ja nichts anderes als ein virtueller Schwa***vergleich - auch wenn der durchaus Spaß macht


----------



## Bejus (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Gut aber warum lädst du dann die anderen auch noch mit hoch? Ist ziemlich verwirrend gewesen und am Handy nicht sonderlich leicht zu unterscheiden, was nun wozu gehört.
> 
> Mir fällt auf, dass du dich auch ein zweites mal nicht an die "Goldenen fünf Regeln der Windows-Installation" gehalten hast. Offensichtlich hast du auch deine anderen Laufwerke bei der Installation nicht abgezogen. Hat zwar mit Performance nicht viel zu tun, führt aber zu einem "unsauberen System".
> 
> ...



schneller als meine caviar blue aufjedenfall...
muss ich mich wohl (erstmal) mit dem porsche statt  dem _(hier irgendwas schnelleres als n porsche einsetzen)_ zufrieden geben....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ihr mit euren Autos


----------



## mojoxy (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja die Autovergleiche haben ja dank roheeds Abwesenheit stark abgenommen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi, Leute bin wieder da!

Aber nix interessantes passiert in meiner kleinen Abwesenheit oder?


----------



## SebS (20. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Endlich gibt es mal was neues von den Corsair  Neutron und Neutron Gtx zu hören
Test im Luxx:    Test: Corsair Neutron und Neutron GTX mit LAMD-Controller
und ein sehr ausführlicher Test auf Englisch von storagereview:
Corsair Neutron GTX SSD Review | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews

Die Werte sehen gerade bei extremeren Belastungen vielversprechend aus, auch wenn im Alltagsbetrieb keine allzu großen Unterschiede spürbar sein sollten. Viel mehr sollte mit der Sata 3 Schnittstelle wohl in den meisten Szenarien auch nicht möglich zu sein.
Bei einigen wenigen Shops sind die SSDs schon gelistet, Lieferbarkeit frühstens in 2 Wochen
Preise:
Neutron 120GB/240GB:   ~110/200 €
Neutron GTX 120GB/240GB. ~ 130/240 €
Ich schätze mal dass die Preise bei flächendeckender Verfügbarkeit noch sinken werden.


----------



## Nyuki (24. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wb Hulky^^

Bin am langzeit Ahci- treiber test zugange. Nebenbei, kann man fast alle in die Tonne kloppen bis auf paar Ausnahmen. Zufällig entdeckt...

cu


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Wb Hulky^^
> 
> Bin am langzeit Ahci- treiber test zugange. Nebenbei, kann man fast alle in die Tonne kloppen bis auf paar Ausnahmen. Zufällig entdeckt...
> 
> cu


 
Ich hab von Anfang an den msahci Treiber benutzt. War selber überrascht wie gut der Standard Treiber ist! Könnte ja den Intel drauf schmeißen aber das bringt nur ein paar Punkte beim Benchmark mehr nicht!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gott zum Gruß liebe Forenkollegen,
zwei Nachbarn (Student+Umschüler) mit chronischem Cassablanca-Syndrom *g* haben mich gefragt, ob man folgende SSD kaufen könne:

SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) , die es bei Amazon schon ab 39,- € inkl. Vers. gibt:
Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III)

Da ich über das Ding nichts näheres weiss, nur 2 Leute kenne die diese aus einem Mediamarkt-Angebot haben und halt nach ein paar Wochen Laufzeit laut eig. Aussage zufrieden sind ,
frage ich einfach mal euch.

Kennt diese Sandisk jemand näher u. kann einen Eindruck geben, ob die Quali brauchbar ist?
Weiss einer von euch, welcher Controller da verbaut ist? 

Die techn. Daten bei Händlern geben nichts her, auf der Produktseite d. Herstellers schweigt man sich auch aus.
Einzig in mehreren Forenbeiträgen war zu lesen, daß es sich um eine Eigenkonstruktion v. Sandisk handeln soll.

Mit Dank im Voraus - Greetz -


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich muss gesehen ich habe überhaupt keinen Schimmer was das "Casablanca-Syndrom" seien könnte. Auch ein schnelles googlen brachte keine Aufklärung. Bitte, lass mich nicht dumm sterben! 

Zum Thema SSD, da kenn ich mich etwas besser aus ^^ Also ja kann man kaufen, auch wenn nicht wirklich bekannt ist, was für ein Controller verbaut ist. Angeblich ne Eigenentwicklung von SanDisk selbst, also weder Marvell noch Sandforce. Nur was man nicht kennt, kann man schlecht bewerten 
Allerdings finde ich 64GB bei den heutigen SSD Preisen schon sehr knausrig. Ja es geht natürlich (habe selbst zwei 64GB-SSDs im Einsatz als OS-Laufwerk, aber damals waren die noch gut doppelt so teuer), aber mit 120/128GB hat man doch einfach mehr Puffer.


----------



## Crymes (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hat jemand schon m al probiert, ob die Optimieren-Trim Funktion von Windows 8 was nützt?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich muss gesehen ich habe überhaupt keinen Schimmer was das "Casablanca-Syndrom" seien könnte. Auch ein schnelles googlen brachte keine Aufklärung. Bitte, lass mich nicht dumm sterben!  ...


Danke für´s Feedback ; - Cas(s)ablanca - Kasse blank 

Die Erwähnten haben wenig Geld u. wollen sich unbedingt so eine Sandisk 64 GB f. 39 € b. Amazon bestellen. - Und ich denke dann werde ich sie wohl nich´ aufhalten, 
aber noch abwarten, ob hier noch ein paar Feedbacks kommen.  
Auf die 64GB-SSD soll dann eh nur Win 7, Browser, Email-Client, eine Handvoll Tools und das geliebte BF 3 drauf.

- Greetz -


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage: Was für welche Enegiespaßnahmen muss man den genau im Bios ausschalten um höhere Punkt zu erzielen ?


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Asus heißt, aber ich deaktiviere unter "Storage Configuration" den Punkt "SATA Aggressive Link Power Managment".

Unter "CPU Configuration" --> C1E, C3, C6 und C-Package State Support ausschalten, außerdem Intel Speedstep deaktivieren.

Die CPU möglichst stark übertakten (ggf. 2 Kerne im BIOS deaktivieren) und dann sollte natürlich noch während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen und unter Windows die Energieeinstellungen auf Maximum stellen.

Hier die bei mir optimalen Einstellungen für Prime95: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber und aktuelle Chipsatztreiber bringen nochmal ein paar Punkte mehr, außerdem ist es vorteilhaft, wenn die SSD leer ist und nicht als Systemplatte genutzt wird und vorher ein Secure Erase gemacht wurde.

Die Crucial m4 256GB ist übrigens etwas "langsamer" im AS SSD Benchmark als die 128GB-Variante. Also nicht wundern, wenn die nicht ganz an die 128GB Version rankommt.

Viel Spaß beim benchen


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann sag ich mal DANKE Softy.
Also den RST habe ich schon installiert aber 615 Punkte sind mir einfach zu wenig auch wenn die SSD als Sys Platte läuft.
Da muss mehr gehen


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sag bescheid, wieviel Punkte Du rausquetschen kannst


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Einstellungen haben mir nichts gebracht, max war 609 Punkte


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schade.  Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum diese Settings nur bei manchen deutlich mehr Punkte bringen, z.B. hier und hier wiederum nicht.


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Schade.  Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum diese Settings nur bei manchen deutlich mehr Punkte bringen, z.B. hier und hier wiederum nicht.


 
Ich versteh es ja auch nicht, aber die SSD scheint je nach System anders zu reagieren.
Deine Vertex 4 scheint ja richtig abzugehen


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Deine Vertex 4 scheint ja richtig abzugehen



Ja, aber wenn es Dich tröstet, ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen der Crucial m4 und der OCZ V4  Das spielt sich alles nur im messbaren, nicht wirklich spürbaren Bereich ab.


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn es Dich tröstet, ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen der Crucial m4 und der OCZ V4  Das spielt sich alles nur im messbaren, nicht wirklich spürbaren Bereich ab.


 
Das ist schön zu hören


----------



## xX FC Bayern Xx (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hallo ist es ein gutes Angebot? Für die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Series 2,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 60GB , NEU 39,90€ würde diese denkichmal nur fürs betriebssystem verwenden, oder reicht sie für mehr? MFG


----------



## Per4mance (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

taugt die 39 euro ssd von amazon/mediamarkt was ? 


die soll in nen officerechner für bs und programme.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi, ich muß auch nochmal nachfragen - kennt einer diese SSD; 

SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll),  SATA III) , die es bei Amazon schon ab 39,- € inkl. Vers. gibt:
Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III)

und kann etwas über sie sagen?

- Greetz -


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich habe mit den SSDs noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht aber warum holt ihr euch keine Crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 die sind auch nicht viel teurer, aber das weiß man was man hat


----------



## TexasLukas (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

raid0 mit 2 ssd´s ratsam ? hab gehört das wenn sie nicht gleichzeitig starten kann alles futsch sein..


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit den SSDs noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht aber warum holt ihr euch keine Crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 die sind auch nicht viel teurer, aber das weiß man was man hat


Hab´ich denen auch gesagt; - aber Bekannte haben danach gefragt weshalb ich wiederum hier nachhakte. 
Aber danke für dein Feedback  - Greetz -


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



TexasLukas schrieb:


> raid0 mit 2 ssd´s ratsam ? hab gehört das wenn sie nicht gleichzeitig starten kann alles futsch sein..


 
Du kannst Raid 0 schon versuchen, aber es wird kein Trim mehr unterstüzt. Ich persönlich würde mir kein Raid0 System aufstellen


----------



## Da_Obst (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Seit dem neuestem Intel-RST Treiber beim X79 Chipsatz schon...

Ist halt ne Preisfrage, ohne Trim oder andere vergleichbare Features 
bricht die Leistung mit der Zeit halt ein, was den Sinn eines Raid-Verbundes aufhebt...

Bei den SSD's merkt man bei Standard Situationen auch kaum einen Unterschied zwischen Single und Raid betrieb...
Deshalb ist eine einzelne Crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 eine solide Wahl... C:


----------



## thom_cat (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

auch beim z77 chipsatz und dem aktuellen treiber geht trim im raid mittlerweile.

allerdings muss man sich schon fragen wofür man solche leistungen überhaupt benötigt.


----------



## mojoxy (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



TexasLukas schrieb:


> raid0 mit 2 ssd´s ratsam ? hab gehört das wenn sie nicht gleichzeitig starten kann alles futsch sein..


Ratsam? Nein!
Erhöhter Aufwand, komplexere Struktur und erhöhtes Ausfallrisiko rechtfertigen für mich kein RAID0 mit SSDs für den Alltagsbetrieb an einem Desktop-Rechner. (Für spezielle Szenarien mag das wieder anders aussehen, z.B. Serverumgebung)


----------



## Da_Obst (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



thom_cat schrieb:


> auch beim z77 chipsatz und dem aktuellen treiber geht trim im raid mittlerweile.
> 
> allerdings muss man sich schon fragen wofür man solche leistungen überhaupt benötigt.


 Ah, das Trim im Raid jetzt auch mit dem Z77 funktioniert ist mir neu... C:
Hatte mal in einer News gelesen das zumindest mal der X79 unterstützt wird...

Ob das mit dem Raid sinnvoll ist muss jeder selber wissen, ich hab ja auch mein Revodrive...


----------



## thom_cat (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

so richtig offiziell ist es wohl nicht, aber es gibt entsprechende user tests dazu.


----------



## veteran (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,
ich habe bei mir eine Vertex 2, 64Gig fürs Betriebssystem installiert und eine HDD wo ich Steam und Origin für die Spiele ausgelagert habe.
Nun sind die SSD ja schon erschwinglich geworden so das ich mir überlegt habe eine zweite SSD für Steam usw zuzulegen.
Bis vor kurzen habe ich noch gehört das die SSD andauerndes beschreiben und löschen nicht so gerne mögen bzw die Haltbarkeit darunter leidet zb rar Dateien entpacken, Filme schauen und wieder löschen.
Kann ich da mitlerweile bedenkenlos eine SSD zu nutzen oder nicht?
Wenn ja kann mir vielleicht einer ne gute SSD empfehlen so ab 360-512gig?


----------



## Softy (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Eine SSD "totzuschreiben" ist so gut wie unmöglich. Hier gibt es einen Langzeittest, da schreibt eine Samsung SSD830 gerade schon über 4000 Terabyte: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208

Ich würde eine Samsung SSD 830 oder Crucial m4 nehmen.


----------



## veteran (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Eine SSD "totzuschreiben" ist so gut wie unmöglich. Hier gibt es einen Langzeittest, da schreibt eine Samsung SSD830 gerade schon über 4000 Terabyte: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208
> 
> Ich würde eine Samsung SSD 830 oder Crucial m4 nehmen.


 
Joaah danke dann will ich mal schaun was da so in Frage kommt


----------



## Blaight (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist es möglich ein existierendes OS, in meinem Fall ein sehr gut konfiguriertes Win 7 64, auf eine SSD zu übertragen und alle Vorteile der SSD zunutzen?


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist es möglich? Ja!
Ist es sinnvoll? Nein


----------



## thom_cat (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

möglich ist es ohne weiteres.
ob sinnvoll oder nicht liegt immer im auge des betrachters


----------



## Blaight (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Warum ist es nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## thom_cat (20. September 2012)

Von wo kommst du, hdd oder andere SSD?


----------



## Nyuki (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Blaight schrieb:


> Ist es möglich ein existierendes OS, in meinem Fall ein sehr gut konfiguriertes Win 7 64, auf eine SSD zu übertragen und alle Vorteile der SSD zunutzen?


 
Richtig machen so,
1. Du legst ein Image/Backup auf Stick oder auf eine andere HDD
2. Du setzt die Algn manuel indem du Win7 cd startest um sobald du aufegordert wird zu installieren, drückst du Shift - F10 und gibst ein,
- Diskpart "Enter"
- List Disk "Enter"
- Select Disk "x" "Enter"
- Create Partition primary "Enter"
- Exit
3. Jetzt auf Aktualisieren Button drücken und siehe da die SSD Ist Konfiguriert mit den Alg.
4. Win7 aufforden ein Image/Backup draufzuspielen auf SSD
5. SSD auswählen und Image installieren. Evtl. In Windows 7 nachträglich die verfügbaren GB für C:/ dazuaddieren.
Fertig.

Soweit ich weiß hat man keine Nachteile von HDD Image auf SSD, ***bin mir aber nicht sicher***. Ich hab es noch nie gemacht, nur von SSD zu SSD verschiedene Marken SSD's*


----------



## mojoxy (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nice, Nyuki mit dem "Tipp des Tages" 

Die Schritte klingen für mich nachvollziehbar und logisch. Durchführen würde ich es trotzdem nicht 
Lieber Windows mal wieder frisch aufsetzen. Auch wenn es bereits "perfekt" konfiguriert wäre, so sind doch sicher eine Programme dabei, die man schon lange nicht mehr nutzt. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall zu einem neuen Rechner auch immer ein jungfräuliches Windows. Aber das ist sieht jeder sicher ein bisschen anders


----------



## Nyuki (22. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist schon doof wenn man ein perfektes Win7 getweaked hat und dann...

2. Alternative

- Win7 neu installieren, vorher aber,
- Diskpart "Enter"
- List Disk "Enter"
- Select Disk "x" "Enter"
- Create Partition primary "Enter"
- Exit

Nach der Installation nur den AV draufpacken, danach Win7 perfektionieren nach deinen wünschen mit Updates etc.
Wenn du Fertig bist ein Backup auf HDD legen oder sonst wo, danach Programme installieren wie auch spiele etc.
Falls mal was sein sollte dann hast du immer ein Clean Image.Musst nur noch nachträglich die Updates ziehen wie auch Programme Spiele etc. Installieren
Viel Spaß


----------



## mojoxy (24. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal wieder eine SSD "News" 
Samsung SSD 840 Pro: Schneller und stromsparender | heise online


----------



## veteran (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So ich habe mir jetzt eine Samsung 830/ 256gig bestellt, die ich neben meiner Vertex 2 die fürs System zuständig ist, dann für die Spiele auf Steam und Origin nutzen möchte.
Meine Frage wäre da noch ob ich die Samsung dann noch manuell konfigurieren muss zb Trimmfunktion, Defrag usw oder macht das auch Win 7 wenn die Platte erkannt wird vom System, so wie bei der Vertex 2.
Wäre für eine kurze Info dankbar


----------



## roheed (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Win7 dürfte es egal sein welchen SSD Hersteller du hast und richtet sich somit gleich richtig ein


----------



## veteran (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Win7 dürfte es egal sein welchen SSD Hersteller du hast und richtet sich somit gleich richtig ein


Danke für die schnelle Antwort
War von mir vielleicht ein bißchen falsch dargestellt, ging mir eigentlich nicht um den Hersteller, sondern ich hatte mein Win 7 mit der Vertex 2 neu aufgesetzt und die Samsung kommt ja nun nachträglich rein.
Da war ich mir halt nicht ganz sicher ob ich dann noch manuell irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehmen muss.
Aber nochmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Bleeder (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nur die Dienste Superfetch,Windows Search und Defrag auf deaktiviert setzen da das wichtig ist für eine SSD


----------



## thom_cat (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

defrag sollte man abstellen, das andere kann man muss man aber nicht.
wobei win7 defrag selbst für die ssd deaktiviert.


----------



## mojoxy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich hab alles so gelassen wie es ist/war. Auch superfetch, prefetch und defrag läuft bei mir, da ich neben dem SSD auch noch HDDs im PC habe und die profitieren von den Diensten schon noch. Bei defrag brauchst dir bei Win7 auch keine Gedanken machen. Der übergeht SSDs einfach und lässt die unangetastet, defragmentiert HDDs aber immer noch regelmäßig.


----------



## veteran (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na ich werde dann wohl gerade was defrag betrifft sicherheitshalber noch mal nachschaun ob es deaktiviert ist.
Denke das die Samsung 830 heute von Mindfactory geliefert wird
Danke für eure Infos!


----------



## mojoxy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Crucial haut mal wieder ein Update für die m4 raus. Das Changelog liest sich wirklich mal interessant und bietet (zumindest auf dem Blatt) einen deutlichen Mehrwert:



> Version 010G includes the following changes:
> 
> Improved Trim response time
> Improved power-on-to-ready time (known as POR, or TTR for Time-to-ready)
> ...



Angeblich soll vom zweiten Punkt auch das Booten des PC beschleunigt werden. Einige User bestätigen dies. Ich habe auch den Selbstversuch gewagt und mich mal wieder mit der Stoppuhr vor den PC gesetzt.
Gestest wurde der Windows "Kaltstart" ab Drücken des Einschaltknopfes (also auch kompletten BIOS Boot durchlaufen und nicht nur Windows Ladebildschirm), mit Firefox (keine offenen Tabs, um Internetschwankungen auszuschließen) im Autostart. Gestoppt wurde als der Hauptbildschirm von FF geladen war.

Ergebnis:

FW 0309: 31,60s
FW 010G: 31,54s

Das liegt ja noch nicht mal im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit, sondern ist ja wirklich quasi gleich 
Kann auch einfach daran liegen, dass bei mir generell recht viel beim Booten mitstartet (seit ich ein SSD habe, wird mein Autostart eigentlich nicht mehr regelmäßig entmistet - bootet ja eh schnell genug).

Kann man noch auf die Verbesserung bei Energiemanagement für Notebooknutzer hoffen 

Ansonsten bleibt wenigstens das gute Gefühl mal wieder was neues zu haben, auch wenn es nur ein FW-Update ist 

PS: Link zum Download: http://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx


----------



## stevie4one (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann lies dir mal diesen Thread durch und hoffe, dass du nicht die selben Problem hast / bekommst.


----------



## mojoxy (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe bisher nichts davon gespürt. Rechner lief nun auch mehrer Stunden am Stück ohne Probleme. Sieht mir fast nach einem LPM-Problem aus. Würde auch im Hinblick auf das Changelog Sinn machen, haben ja am Power Management gedreht.


----------



## mojoxy (30. September 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ENDLICH erbamt sich Steam uns SSD Nutzern 
Steam Beta mit Installationen auf mehreren Laufwerken - ComputerBase


----------



## corpse (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab gibts hier die SSD kaufberatung ja? (Falls nicht bitte verschieben etc.)
Ich will mir demnächst http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/56866/Samsung+SSD+830+128GB+SATA+6GB%27s+Paper+Box.article zulegen und wollte grundlegend erstma wissen was der Unterschied zwischen der Paper Box und dem NB Upgrade Kit ist? (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's NB Upgrade Kit)  Die SSD dürfte doch ein gutes P/L haben oder? Und joa.. achso ich hab an meinem Mainboard 2 Intel und 2 Marvel Controller für SATA 3 an welchen von beiden sollte ich die SSD anschließen?
Bedanke mich im Vorraus für die Hilfe!

mfg corpse


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Paper Box reicht i.d.R. aus, beim NB-Upgrade Kit ist halt weiteres Zubehör dabei, wie man es auf der Produktbeschreibung nachlesen und auf dem Bild sehen kann.

Die SSD sollte unbedingt an den Intel SATA3-Port. Der Marvel SATA3-Port ist nur Marketing-Blödsinn, weil kaum schneller als SATA2. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man keinen Unterschied merkt, ob eine SSD an SATA2 oder SATA3 hängt. 

Ich würde den Marvell SATA3- Hostcontroller im BIOS deaktivieren (falls da keine HDD's dranhängen), dann bootet die Kiste etwas schneller.


----------



## corpse (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie Deaktiviere ich den Marvell SATA3 Kontroller denn? (Hab UEFI Bios)
Und kann ich mein Blu-ray Laufwerk auch an einen SATA2-Port anschließen ohne großen Leistungsverlust oder sowas?^^ Würd gern meine HDD da auch am Intel SATA3-Port dran lassen 
Hab hier so ein Schwarzes Kabel auf dem ASAP steht, sieht aber aus wien SATA Kabel sonst. Soll ich das nehmen oder mir lieber ein SATA3 Kabel mit bestellen? (Wenn ja von welchem Hersteller nehm ich da welche? Möglich bei HVW da ich dort beides zusammen bestelle)


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das müsste im BIOS unter "Advanced" und dann "Marvell Storage Controller" oder so ähnlich stehen.

Für das BluRay Laufwerk reicht SATA2 mehr als aus.

Das ASAP-Kabel kannst Du soweit ich weiß verwenden, das ist so ein Sonder-Süppchen, das Asus kocht


----------



## corpse (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also das ASAP dann als "SATA2" Kabel für das Blu-ray und dann das SATA3 Kabel vom Blu-ray an die SSD ne? Gut danke, dann bestell ich jetzt. Hab mir Vergleich: Solid State Disks (SSD) im Test - CHIP Online angeguckt und da ist die Zugriffszeit bei der 256gb Variante etwas schneller, merkt man das?

EDIT:
Achso und ich wollte mir auch gleich Windows 7 nochmal kaufen (2. Desktop PC), allerdings gibts da mittlerweile soviele Versionen.. Home Premium 64 Bit reicht dohc oder? Und ist das wichtig ob es die Englische oder Deutsche Version ist? Kann man dann doch eig umstellen oder?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zwischen der 128GB und 256GB Variante merkst Du keinen Unterschied (außer im Preis und der Kapazität  )

Windows reicht Home Premium 64 bit und gibt es hier günstig: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P..._1_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1349166321&sr=1-1


----------



## corpse (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sagma warum istn die Version so billig? Und kann es nicht sein das ne gebrauchte Version nicht mehr gültig ist oder so?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das sind Versionen, die mal von großen OEM-Herstellern (z.B. Dell) gekauft wurden, und jetzt weiter verscherbelt werden  Laut Bundesgerichtshof ist das aber legal.

Es könnte sein, dass die Versionen gelabelt sind, d.h. dass in den Systeminformationen ein Dell-Logo oder so erscheint.

Aber auch das kann man umgehen, indem man Windows runterlädt: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online, und dann mit dem Key der Reinstallations-DVD aktiviert.


----------



## corpse (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Aaah okey gut  Dann hoffe ich klappt alles mit der Installation, ich werde mir den erklärber Treadh auf Seite 1  mal Aufmerksam durchlesen  Dir vielen dank!


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bitte schön  Dir viel Spaß mit der SSD  Falls Du vorher noch nie eine hattest, vergiss nicht Dich anzuschnallen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Oktober 2012)

Klasse wie die SSD Preise purzeln...
Nun gibts schon die guten 256 GB Teile für ca. ~150 €... schicki! 
Letztens im ZackZack sogar ne m4 für 120 € zzgl. Versand.... nochmal schicki!

Danke für die Info Softy mit diesen günstigen Reinstallations-Keys, dass die problemlos bei der Downloadversion aktiviert werden können.
Hatte so eine Diskussion letztens mal in einem anderen Forum und war mir etwas unsicher.


----------



## blackout24 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also bei mir ist die neue Firmware beim Booten bis auf die letzte Milisekunde genau gleichschnell.

Test vor mehreren Wochen mit 000F



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1,633 Sekunden (ab Bootloader zugriff)

Test mit der neusten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1,633 Sekunden wieder


----------



## mojoxy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hehe gleiches Ergebnis wie bei mir. Die Bilder sind nur etwas klein


----------



## blackout24 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Müsste eigentlich gehen. Lässt sich im Browser im neuen Fenster dann vergrößern.


----------



## mojoxy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja nun gehts. Vorhin hat er nur Mini-Mini-Thumbnails geladen ^^


----------



## mojoxy (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Soso nun rächt es sich doch 
SSD-Anbieter OCZ hat sich "verrechnet"


----------



## roheed (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja Größenwahn lässt grüßen ^^


----------



## DerOberGruene (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So hab jetzt mein neues Win8 und mit SSD bootet das Teil jetzt in 8 Sekunden, hehheheh!!!!
Also die Pralerei der Mac User kann mich ab  jetzt mal am A**** lecken!


----------



## mojoxy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche Grafikkarte hast du? Meine unterstützt leider kein GOP


----------



## DerOberGruene (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ne uralte Nvidia 9300 läuft aber super mit der alten Dame!


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

what the hell ist GOP?


----------



## DerOberGruene (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> what the hell ist GOP?


 
Ist so ne Art neues Protokoll der neueren GPUs damit startet unter anderem win8 in 5 Sekunden.  Wie man aber an meiner alten Graka sehen kann gehts auch sehr schnell mit ner alten. Man verliert halt nur ein paar Sekunden!


----------



## mojoxy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab ne AMD aus der HD6er Generation. Keine Chance da UEFI zu verwenden. Boot ist zwar nicht langsam, aber so 15-20s braucht es, von fast "Instant-An" kann keine Rede sein...


----------



## DerOberGruene (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich hab jetzt nach dem BIOS Post gemeint! Mit einschalten sind es ca. 15 Sekunden. 
Da ich en sehr viel mein Tablet und Smartphone verwende hab ich sehr schnell an win8 gewöhnt aber der Umstig von win7 lohnt sich absolut besonders wenn mann kein Gamer ist. Der neue Explorer mit seinen neuen Kopierfunktionene ist ne wahre Pracht. 

An ALLE Schwaben jetzt umsteigen kostet 29.99€ ab Januar 238€ und jetzt ist sogar der Mediacenter um sonst später kostet er 10€ husätzlich!


----------



## mojoxy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Achso, naja dann ist klar. Von diesen Messungen halte ich nichts (warum machen das eigentlich so viele), denn im Alltag interessiert mich ja nicht wie lange nun das BIOS oder Windows selbst zum Starten braucht, sondern wie lange ich warten muss bis ich meinen PC verwenden kann nachdem ich auf den Einschaltknopf gedrückt habe. Und hier strebe ich <10s an, was mit UEFI und Win8 mit Quick Boot durchaus im Bereich des möglichen ist. Leider ist mir jedoch bisher keine Grafikkarte bekannt die GOP unterstützt* und schon geht die Rechnung nicht mehr auf 

*Richtig, einige unterstützen es. Nvidia ab der GTX6XX und AMD glaube schon seit der HD4er oder HD5er Reihe, aber mir ist noch keine Karte bekannt bei der das auch im Graka-BIOS vom Hersteller aktiviert wurde  Da kommen einem die OEMs sicher wieder zuvor.

PS: Irgendwie ist das nun ziemliches OT geworden. Sorry dafür, war zunächst erstaunt, weil ich dachte er meint Boot ab Drücken des Einschalters.


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hmm..also mit meinem alten System brauche ich nach Power on ca. 30 sekunden. Klar gibt es neuere Systeme die das schneller könnten aber ich bin zufrieden  Mit ist wichtiger, das man nach Pawo eingabe direkt loslegen kann...und das ist mit einer SSD allemal der Fall


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mahlzeit, brauch mal ne Beratung.

Stand der Dinge: 1x Corsair Force CSSD-F120GB2-BRK im Desktop-PC + 1TB Raid0 für Games + 2TB für alles andere.

Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der SSD aber da es ja mittlerweile wesentlich schnellere SSD's gibt die folgende Idee.

Die Corsair-F120 raus ausm Desktop in einen Asus N53JL, als Ersatz für das kaum genutzte DVD-Laufwerk. Dann auf die SSD Win7 und Office, der Rest bleibt auf der HDD.

Für den Desktop würde ich wieder zu einer 120 GB Variante tendieren, auch wenn die 250er preislich nicht so weit weg sind, brauch ich den Platz einfach nicht.

Wie sieht die aktuelle Empfehlung für ne 128GB SDD aus, tuts eine Crucial M4 oder sollte es eine Samsung 830 sein?

Und dann eine Frage zum Notebookeinbau, ob ich die SSD mit der verbauten HDD tauschen muss oder obs im "ehemaligen" Laufwerksschacht genauso schnell ist.

Und zu guter Letzt, die Frage, ob die ganze Aktion sinnvoll ist (in Bezug auf das Desktop-Upgrade). Der Laptop sollte auch von der "langsamen" SSD (Corsair-F120) profitieren, aber ob davon was am Desktop spürbar ist? (F120 vs C4 vs Samsung 830)

Wäre für Alternativ-Vorschläge offen. Das Notebook soll hier allerdings nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen, Ziel ist den Desktop-PC zu pushen.


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

warum immer gleich soviele frage auf einmal? 
auch wenn die neuen SSD auf dem Papier schneller sind als ihre älteren kollegen, lohnt sich in aller regel ein upgrate kaum weil der technische Vorsprung im Alltag ganz einfach verpufft. Wenn du nicht umbedingt deinen Laptop mit einer SSD aufrüsten willst kann ich dir von einem upgrade nur abraten im Desk weil Sinnlose Geld Verbrennung


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke 

Da der Desktop im Fokus steht werd ich wohl warten bis die SSD's weiter im Preis fallen oder der Perfomance Schub deutlicher wird.

Danke für die Einschätzung, roheed.


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Kick wie du ihn von einer HDD auf eine SSD gehabt hast wirst du so schnell nicht wieder steigern können  
Ich würde mich auch zurück lehnen und zuschauen wie die preise kontinuierlich fallen. spätestens in einem Jahr wirds die ersten 256gb SSD für jederman geben (mit kleinerem Geldbeutel) Ein bis Zwei generationen wirst auf jeden fall überspringen müssen bis du wieder einen deutlich schub verspüren kannst. Ist ja bei den CPU und GPU ähnlich....

BTW, von der Samsung ist schon der Nachfolger, die Samsung 840 in den Startlöchern. auf die würde ich mindestens noch warten wenn nicht sogar auf die m5 die wohl auch nicht mehr all zu lange auf sich warten lassen wird. Ich schätze pünktlich zum Weihnachtsgeschäft


----------



## mojoxy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Auch wenn deine "Hauptfrage" schon beantwortet wurde, will ich doch die anderen nicht vernachlässigen 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie sieht die aktuelle Empfehlung für ne 128GB SDD aus, tuts eine Crucial M4 oder sollte es eine Samsung 830 sein?


Nimmt sich beides nichts. Größter Unterschied für den Alltagsgebrauch: m4 ist blau, 830 ist silber...



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und dann eine Frage zum Notebookeinbau, ob ich die SSD mit der verbauten HDD tauschen muss oder obs im "ehemaligen" Laufwerksschacht genauso schnell ist.


Das kann ich dir aus dem Stegreif nicht beantworten. Liegt nämlich daran wie die SATA-Ports mit dem MB verbunden sind. Höchst wahrscheinlich nimmt es sich nichts, mit absoluter Sicherheit kann ich das aber nicht sagen. Sowas steht meist auch nicht im Handbuch. Also entweder den Support fragen (meh) oder einfach ausprobieren 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und zu guter Letzt, die Frage, ob die ganze Aktion sinnvoll ist (in Bezug auf das Desktop-Upgrade). Der Laptop sollte auch von der "langsamen" SSD (Corsair-F120) profitieren, aber ob davon was am Desktop spürbar ist? (F120 vs C4 vs Samsung 830)


Hat roheed ja quasi schon beantwortet. Dein Notebook würde sicherlich stark davon profitieren. Aber dir geht es ja hauptsächlich um den Desktop. Da würdest du wahrscheinlich höchstens mit der Stoppuhr einen Unterschied feststellen können - wenn überhaupt.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wäre für Alternativ-Vorschläge offen. Das Notebook soll hier allerdings nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen, Ziel ist den Desktop-PC zu pushen.


Warten  Manchmal ist die beste Entscheidung einfach nichts zu tun. Diese fällt meistens aber am schwersten (siehe Politik...)


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Warten  Manchmal ist die beste Entscheidung einfach nichts zu tun....


Jop recht hast du  und ich weiß wovon ich rede ...ich sage nur 9 Monate Lieferzeit ...hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich woanders bestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orange619 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey Leute,

hab seit kurzem eine Samsung SSD 830 128GB in meinem Laptop (AMD A4-4300M/A55 Chipsatz).
Sind die Werte so ok?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schon mal!


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

jo sieht soweit gut aus. Kannst auch nen blick in meinen AS SSD Thread werfen da gibts viele vergleichswerte


----------



## mojoxy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was für ein spaciges Theme für CDM. Kann da kaum was lesen vor lauter Blau 
Aber Werte sind i.O. Vergleichswerte (für AS SSD) findest du wie gesagt im Benchmark Thread (aber nicht weinen, wenn du etwas langsamer bist, die kämpfen da mit harten Bandagen ^^).


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Guten Abend @ all... da meine Intel 510 Series SSD 120 GB langsam zu wenig Speicher bietet, möchte ich mir eine Neue zulegen. Ich habe auf den letzten Seiten viel von der Samsung 840 Pro gelesen? Ist die wirklich so gut (und günstig)? 256 GB sollten es schon sein und verlässlich muss sie auch sein wie die Intel 510 (und schneller  ) 

Danköööööö!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heretic (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die 840 Pro hat ne menge neue Power. Ist aber aufgrund ihrer "Neuheit" noch relativ teuer.

P/L mäßig lohnt es sich da immer noch eine 830 anzuschaffen. 

Ist also eher ne Persöhnliche sache. Möchtest du mehr ausgeben und dafür mehr leistung haben. Oder reicht dir eine schnelle Platte...

Ich wäre ja für die 840 damit zahlst du Samsungs Entwicklungs kosten ab und ermöglichst den Fortschritt der technologie 

MfG Heretic


----------



## mojoxy (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hehe, bin ich der Meinung, dass die 830 oder m4 den "Most Bang for the Buck" bieten. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie sich die Mehrleistung der 840 im Alltag äußern sollte.


----------



## roheed (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

vor allem scheint die kleine 840 krass langsam im schreiben geworden zu sein! Die rede ist von 50% dank neuer (billigeren) chips


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe auf chip.de folgendes über die 830 gefunden:

*Wer bei SSDs auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis schaut, der greift zum Vorgänger-Modell des Testsiegers, der Samsung SSD 830 (MZ-7PC256). Die 256-GByte-SSD bietet gute Zugriffszeiten von 0,063 ms beim Lesen und 0,027 ms beim Schreiben. Die gemessenen Leseraten von 511 MByte/s bei komprimierbaren und 499 MByte/s bei nicht komprimierbaren Daten sind ebenfalls sehr stark. Beim Schreiben kommt die SSD 830 auf befriedigende 387 MByte/s. Im Praxis-Benchmark PCMark 7 erreicht die SSD 830 Series MZ-7PC256 sehr gute 5.345 Punkte. Keine andere SSD bietet zu dem Preis mehr. *

Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen der 830 und meiner Intel sind schon sehr nice  Preislich sind es ca. 25 EUR zwischen der 830 und 840 und die 840 soll ca. 140 MByte/s schneller sein beim Lesen


----------



## Nyuki (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ohh nein meine M4 128 ist heute ausgefallen. Gester und habe abend lief sie noch. sie hatte 100% und habe sie auch nie mehrmals als 3x durch einen bench laufen lassen und das ist paar monate schon her. als ich das ergebnis hier postete. so ein misst. nun habe ich eine 830. Bin gerade am installieren. Muss ich auf was achten in zukunft bei der 830? gibts irgendwelche nachteile bei der 830?


----------



## blackout24 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie hat sich der Ausfall bemerkbar gemacht?


----------



## mojoxy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Habe auf chip.de folgendes über die 830 gefunden[...]


Chip naja, auch nicht viel besser als Computerbild 
Ich würde nicht zu viel auf die seq. Transferraten geben. Zum einen sind da auch schon zwei Jahre alte Modelle sehr gut, zum anderen braucht man das im Alltag bei einem Systemlaufwerk eher selten. Du hast schon allein das Problem, dass dir meist die Quelle fehlt, die eine solche Leserate zulässt.
Viel wichtiger sind die Zugriffszeiten und evtl. noch die 4K-Werte, da diese im Betrieb als OS-Laufwerk viel häufiger gefragt werden. Hier auch eher die Lese-, als die Schreibwerte. Doch noch viel wichtiger als das finde ich die Zuverlässigkeit, denn was bringt mir das super-duper schnelle Laufwerk, wenn es nach (Achtung: Übertreibung!! Naja wenn ich so an OCZ denke...) zwei Wochen ausfällt? Das kann dir aber kein Benchmark oder Test errechnen. Hier helfen nur Langzeittests und Meldungen von Benutzern. Genau hier haben sich die 840 und die m4 (auch wenn mir Nyuki mit ihrem Eintrag gerade die Argumentation versaut  ) als sehr gute Kandidaten erprobt. Wahrscheinlich wird auch die 840 nicht schlechter abschneiden - aktuell weiß das aber noch niemand. Bei OCZ hatte man sich ja vor zwei Jahren auch noch durch den Namen gerne blenden lassen (bzw. bei genügend funktioniert das auch heute noch...).



Nyuki schrieb:


> Ohh nein meine M4 128 ist heute ausgefallen. Gester und habe abend lief sie noch. sie hatte 100% und habe sie auch nie mehrmals als 3x durch einen bench laufen lassen und das ist paar monate schon her. als ich das ergebnis hier postete. so ein misst. nun habe ich eine 830. Bin gerade am installieren. Muss ich auf was achten in zukunft bei der 830? gibts irgendwelche nachteile bei der 830?


Mein aufrichtiges Beileid, wann findet die Beisetzung statt? Was war denn die Todesursache oder läuft die Obduktion noch? 

Ich glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit meine Backuproutinen auf ihre Funktionsfähigkeit zu überprüfen (habe selbst drei m4s im Einsatz)


----------



## Nyuki (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich weiß es nicht  Gestern bzw. heute morgen den Pc ausgemacht und mittags wieder versucht zu starten. Totalausfall auf allen SataPorts und alles andere wird erkannt. Mehrere anfang dieses Jahres gekauft und eine behalten.Gruppenrabatt da ich für Freunde mitbestellt hatte. Bekomme mein komplettes Geld zurückerstattet zum Glück. Nun ist eine 830 drin womit ich auch schon den Post schreibe^^
Passiert halt und ist echt schade, da sie echt extreme gute Bench Werte hatte wie auch sehr schnell war.Wie alle anderen SSD's auch xD. Beim Installieren bemerke ich schon das die 830 schneller fertig wird als die 128 wie auch 64 M4 oder auch Vertex 2.Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sie wirklich schneller war.Das letzte große DING was ich gebaut habe war ein 3570k mit Z77 und M4.Es hatte gleich lang gedauert wie bei meinem 2500k/P67.Wenn man Win7 installiert kommt das kopieren auf SSD, was ein wenig längert dauert. Diesmal war ich schneller fertig als sonst.Ob der Grund die Seq. Schreibwerte der 830 sind ist fraglich.Ich weiss es nicht. Ich Benche gleich einmal und wenn es sich Lohnt setzte ich das Bild hierein und vllt. auch in die Rangliste. Mein Image von der M4 ist auch weg. Arbeit ohne Ende und GW2 liegt brach. Kurz vor Legendary, meine Fresssssse^^
Mein 15 Monate alter Sohn packt permanent meinen Tower an der in einer höhe von 40-50 cm liegt. Der leuchtet wie sau. Das ist die Kehrseite der Medaille.Irgendwie findet er den reset und Powerknopf goil. Er drückt ihn natürlich und alles was hinten an der Blende zu sehe ist mit Lichtern wie Cmos reset natürlich auch. Ich habe eine Vermutung deswegen, aber das muss eine SSD aushalten können.
Ich brauchte sofort eine neue und bin diesmal zum Shop gefahren. Keine 14-30 tage rückgaberecht - kein Geld wieder wenn ausfall in der Garantie und keine M4 da. Nur Kingston v200+ und 830 für einen guten Preis. Bin schnell nach Hause gefahren, lappy an und wollte mich schnell informieren Preis/Bugs etc. da ich halt nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand bin und auch vieles vergessen habe. SF2200 a la Kingston BSOd probleme wegen Sandforce und somit entschied ich mich für die 830 um Probleme aus dem weg zu gehen. Ich habe auf anhieb keine wirklichen Probleme gefunden. Eher vom User her.

Sorry wegen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik - Fehler.
Meine Bench Ergebnisse:


----------



## -Shorty- (1. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also meld ich mich wieder zu Wort, hab die Aktion mit SSD-Wechsel entgegen aller Bedenken  durchgezogen und poste hier mal meine neue Samsung 840 128GB da es eh viel zu wenig darüber zu lesen gibt.

Hab erst den CDM durchlaufen lassen, werd den AS Benchmark gleich mal laden.


Kurzes persönliches Fazit: Die Schreibrate von knapp 135MB ist wahrlich kein Aushängeschild, dennoch "fühlt" sie sich nochmal flotter an als die alte Corsair SSD an. Als Systemplatte wird sie meinen Anforderungen gerecht, 150€ wollt ich nich ausgeben und der perfekte Zeitpunkt zum Hardware kaufen liegt eh immer in der Zukunft. In diesem Sinne .

MFG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also meld ich mich wieder zu Wort, hab die Aktion mit SSD-Wechsel entgegen aller Bedenken  durchgezogen und poste hier mal meine neue Samsung 840 128GB da es eh viel zu wenig darüber zu lesen gibt.
> 
> Hab erst den CDM durchlaufen lassen, werd den AS Benchmark gleich mal laden.
> 
> ...


 


Die 135 mb sind ja fast schon erbärmlich, da wäre meiner Meinung nach die 830er die besser Lösung gewesen, aber trotzdem eine super langlebige SSD.


----------



## mojoxy (2. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> [...]aber trotzdem eine super langlebige SSD.


Woher willst du das denn wissen? Kannst du in die Zukunft blicken?


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Woher willst du das denn wissen? Kannst du in die Zukunft blicken?


 
Ja das kann ich, nicht gewusst  Wissen tu ichs nicht aber ich glaube einfach das es bewährte Qualtiät ist 
das *wahrscheinlich* hat in meinem Satz gefehlt


----------



## Nyuki (2. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schade das ich nicht in die Zukunft voraussehen kann, dabei hatte ich die beste SSD + P/L. Egal vom welchem Hersteller, Garantie auf Langjährlichkeit gibts nie. Aber sein Geld zurück innerhalb der Garantie, wenn man Online bestellt^^

Wen die 830 put gehen sollte innherhalb der Garantie muss ich zum Händler oder Samsung direkt konsultieren. Wenn Samsung mich auffordert zum Shop zu gehen und dort den Antrag machen soll, doppelte Arschkarte, noch länger warten. Danach werde ich mir höchster wahrscheinlichkeit ein Austausch - Model bekommen (was defekt war und repariert worden ist).

bis denn


----------



## hamburgcity (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@ -Shorty-

Mein Beileid. Das Ergebnis der 840 ist einfach nur  Ich glaube, ich werde wohl zu der 830 greifen. Hat wer von Euch schon "was schlechtes" zu der Laufzeit gehört? Meine Intel (knock on wood) läuft bis heute noch ohne Probleme. Schön, dass Amazon zu den günstigsten gehört 

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007BBQQ04/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B007BBQQ04


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was meinst Du mit Laufzeit? Wieviel auf eine SSD geschrieben werden kann, bis sie die Füße hochstreckt? Hier schreibt eine Samsung SSD 830 über 4000 TB : SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208


----------



## Nyuki (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie siehts mit Trim aus bei der 830? Fallen die Schreibwerte irgendwann?



hamburgcity schrieb:


> @ -Shorty-
> 
> Mein Beileid. Das Ergebnis  der 840 ist einfach nur  Ich glaube, ich werde wohl zu der 830  greifen. Hat wer von Euch schon "was schlechtes" zu der Laufzeit gehört?  Meine Intel (knock on wood) läuft bis heute noch ohne Probleme. Schön,  dass Amazon zu den günstigsten gehört
> 
> Samsung MZ-7PC256B/WW 256GB SSD 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



warum keine Vertex 4?

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007R1FH3K/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B007R1FH3K

Das sind mal Werte^^

OCZ Vertex 4 128GB Solid State Drive Review (with 1.4 R6 firmware) - Final Thoughts :: TweakTown USA Edition

Edit: Die 830 hat irgendwie Probleme mit den 4k Werten bei As Bench oder auch mit anderen Werten, angbelich. Habe ich im 830 sammelt. Lux Forum gelesen. Kann ja jemand korrekt nochmal hier wiedergeben wenn er es weiß. Ob die 840 auch davon betroffen ist weiß ich nicht. Hier mal meine CrystalDiskMark werte.


----------



## hamburgcity (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> warum keine Vertex 4?


 
Benötige um die 256 GB und die Vertex ist da ein bisschen teurer. Werte sehen aber gut aus  Danke für den Tipp! Bei 47 Rezessionen (aus Amazon) 9x 1* Rezessionen  Habe sie durchgeflogen, da macht man sich schon Gedanken.

@ Softy

Ja, das meine ich! Wobei 4000 TB doch schon "bisschen wenig" sind  Nice!


----------



## Softy (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Vertex 4 sollte sich auch erst noch bewähren, die Ausfallraten von OCZ-SSD's waren in letzter Zeit unterirdisch : Components returns rates (6) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware

@hamburgcity
Finde ich auch. Wenn Du jeden Tag Windows 7 neu installierst (~20GB), dann wäre die SSD bereits nach 55  Jahren im Ârsch


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Muss hier mal was los werden, klar PCGH Xtreme Forum usw. und sicher wär  für die 100€ mehr drin gewesen, jedoch kann ich im Alltag nix  schlechtes an der 840 finden, hat sicher was damit zu tun das der  Vergänger nur die Hälfte der Lese- und Schreibraten brachte. Mag sein  das ich mit ner Crucial oder OCZ mehr Perfomance auf dem Papier gehabt  hätte aber hey, ich starte mein PC zum zocken, Musikhören und Googlen,  solche Benchmarks mach ich einmal um in nem Jahr nen Vergleich zu haben,  ansonsten seh und merk ich von den 135MB write garnix. Ich weiß ja  nicht wie ihr euren PC so nutzt aber wozu braucht man ..... hier hör ich  auf, warum sollte klar sein. 

Ich erwarte von meiner SSD nur das  sie schneller als herkömmliche HDD's ist und so lang hält wie ich sie  brauche. Ich bin froh das ich mir damals nicht den P/L Sieger von OCZ  Vertex 2 gekauft hab, mag sein das sich da einiges geändert hat aber ich  komm mit weniger MB/s auch gut zurecht und schlafe ruhiger. Klar kann  mich jederzeit dasselbe Schicksal ereilen. 

Vielleicht kann mir  trotzdem jemand erläutern was das + von fast 100 Punkten im AS SSD Bench  zu bedeuten hat, die meine Platte Vorsprung zu ner 830er 128GB hat?!  Hab den Bench vorher nie genutzt und wüßt es wirklich gern.

Desweiteren hätte ich die Platte auch einfach stillschweigend verbauen können... danke an die Community für keinen Klick. 
Gibt ja soviel über die 128GB Variante zu lesen...


----------



## mojoxy (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir  trotzdem jemand erläutern was das + von fast 100 Punkten im AS SSD Bench  zu bedeuten hat, die meine Platte Vorsprung zu ner 830er 128GB hat?!  Hab den Bench vorher nie genutzt und wüßt es wirklich gern.


Aber gerne. Setzt sich ganz einfach aus der Berechnung des Gesamtergebnisses zusammen, denn nicht jeder Wert wird gleich gewichtet:

Gesamtergebnis=Seq-schreibrate * 0.15 + Seq-leserate * 0.1 + 4k-leserate * 2 + 4k-schreibrate + 4-64thrd-schreibrate + 4-64thrd-leserate * 1.5

@Wie schnell muss ein SSD sein? Bin da ganz deiner Meinung. Ich finde auch, dass das viele zu genau nehmen, vor allem Einsteiger. Die steigern sich das gerne in was rein (Wortspiel beabsichtigt) und machen sich wegen 50MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit (auf dem Papier) verrückt. Kommt mir schon vor wie in machen DSLR Foren, wenn da über Megapixel der Kamera und Schärfe einer Linse gesprochen wird. Wenn das Motiv Mist ist, wird auch das Bild durch die gute Ausrüstung nicht besser... aber das wird wieder OT ^^


----------



## hamburgcity (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe mir heute bei Amazon die 830er bestellt. Grundsätzlich muss ich doch nicht viel beachten, oder? Einbauen,...Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung --> Formatieren? Möchte dann W7 neu installieren und meine Intel als Gamer-SSD benutzen. Dann nach NEU-Installation die aktuellsten Intel RST-Treiber installieren? Thats it, oder?! 
OT: Hat wer W8 von Euch? War heute kurz am überlegen, die OEM zu bestellen. Wenn man das System bereits neu drauf-spielt.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> OT: Hat wer W8 von Euch? War heute kurz am überlegen, die OEM zu bestellen. Wenn man das System bereits neu drauf-spielt.



Bestellen?  Wenn schon, dann runterladen für 30€: Windows kaufen - Microsoft Windows


----------



## mojoxy (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für die 30€ Version muss man halt Upgraden. Klar für die meisten kein Problem, da irgendwo immer noch ne alte Windows Version rumfliegt die nicht mehr genutzt wird, wollte es aber nur erwähnt haben


----------



## hamburgcity (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Bestellen?  Wenn schon, dann runterladen für 30€: Windows kaufen - Microsoft Windows


 
Ich dachte schon... "30€ für die Vollversion" ?!  Aber ist ja "nur" ein Upgrade. No Like


----------



## hamburgcity (7. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann mir einer sagen ob das hier der richtige Link ist für die Intel RST-Treiber?
(Dateiname: iata_enu.exe Version:11.6.0.1030) ?

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...®+Rapid-Storage-Technik+(Intel®+RST)&lang=deu


----------



## mojoxy (7. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist der richtige, wenn du es unter Windows installieren willst:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...duct=Intel®+Rapid-Storage-Technik+(Intel®+RST)


----------



## hamburgcity (7. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige, wenn du es unter Windows installieren willst:
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...duct=Intel®+Rapid-Storage-Technik+(Intel®+RST)


 
Dankööö!!!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. November 2012)

hamburgcity schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir heute bei Amazon die 830er bestellt. Grundsätzlich muss ich doch nicht viel beachten, oder? Einbauen,...Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung --> Formatieren? Möchte dann W7 neu installieren und meine Intel als Gamer-SSD benutzen. Dann nach NEU-Installation die aktuellsten Intel RST-Treiber installieren? Thats it, oder?!
> OT: Hat wer W8 von Euch? War heute kurz am überlegen, die OEM zu bestellen. Wenn man das System bereits neu drauf-spielt.



Schnellformatierung oder Partition löschen und eine neue erstellen.
Keinenfalls die lange Formatierung. 
Viel Spaß mit der Daddel-SSD.


----------



## thom_cat (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab mich auch mal wieder hierher verirrt 

heute sollte dann auch meine samsung 830 kommen, war jetzt doch zu verlockend der preis


----------



## mojoxy (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hehe ich muss mir auch jedes mal zurückhalten, wenn wieder ein neuer Tiefstpreis erreicht wurde ^^


----------



## thom_cat (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich glaube mit 256gb und 240gb im system bin ich jetzt erstmal versorgt und kann entspannt sehen was denn da noch so kommt


----------



## mojoxy (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich komm immer noch super mit meinen je 128GB in Desktop und Laptop zurecht. Deswegen macht für mich einfach keine Neuanschaffung Sinn, aber die Versuchung ist ja trotzdem immer da


----------



## hamburgcity (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich poste den Screenshot meines Benchmarks mal hier, da er im Thread von thehloiter ein bisschen untergegangen ist. Habe heute das System frisch auf die Samsung 830 installiert. Alle Treiber sind aktuell. Die Schreib-Werte sind aber nicht besonder der Knaller  Hat wer eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wo sind die denn schlecht? Sieht mir nach einem ganz normalen Bench für ne 830 aus. Wenn du mehr Punkte willst musst du übertakten


----------



## hamburgcity (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das sind die Ergebnisse von "thehloiter" die er vor ein paar Tagen gepostet hat. An denen hatte ich mich auch "orientiert" als ich mir sie bestellt habe. Hatte schon gehofft, ähnliche Werte zu erreichen. Laut Verpackung kann die 256 GB 400 Mb/s erreichen, die 128 GB 320 MB/s. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich muss leider kurz etwas OT loswerden - geht nicht anders ^^ Hat aber auch mit SSDs zu tun... 

Ich hatte in Outlook gerade 15 E-Mails markiert und bin aus Versehen auf Enter anstatt ENTF gekommen... da fragt Outlook mich doch, ob ich wirklich alle Elemente gleichzeitig öffnen möchte - das könne eine Weile dauern.... Na da sollte mal ein 


```
if(Outlook.installedOn == "SSD") {
 doNotAskSillyQuestions();
}
```
rein


----------



## roheed (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

15 emails öffnen? Hmm dauert sicher knapp eine Sekunde...Überleg mal wie viele Millionen Zyklen die CPU in dieser zeit ab gearbeitet hat .... also aus der Perspektive hatte Outlook ja gar nicht so unrecht


----------



## mojoxy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Das sind die Ergebnisse von "thehloiter" die er vor ein paar Tagen gepostet hat. An denen hatte ich mich auch "orientiert" als ich mir sie bestellt habe. Hatte schon gehofft, ähnliche Werte zu erreichen. Laut Verpackung kann die 256 GB 400 Mb/s erreichen, die 128 GB 320 MB/s.


Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier 
1) Ich weiß nicht wo er den Bench hochgeladen hat und was er dazu gesagt hat, aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass er entweder:
a) Übertaktet hat
b) Sonstwie den Bench beeinflusst hat, indem er im Hintergrund geprimelt oder sonst was hat​2) @Werte auf der Verpackung:
a) Immer Lesen und Schreiben unterscheiden. Im Lesen schafft deine doch auch die 500MB/s also überhaupt kein Problem
b) Steht hinter den Werten sicher ein * oder ähnliches und die Fußnote sagt dann "Ermittel mit Atto-Disk-Benchmark". Den kannst du ja auch mal durchführen lassen, wenn du große Werte sehen willst. Der ist aber eben in der Praxis noch irrelevanter als AS-SSD eh schon ist​
Noch ein Wort zum Samstag: Was kümmern dich die Werte überhaupt so sehr? Hast du ein weiteres Medium von dem du in dieser Geschwindigkeit lesen und/oder schreiben kannst? Liege ich richtig mit der Annahme, dies ist nicht der Fall? 
Und noch einmal: Deine Werte sind vollkommen normal! Weder schlecht noch überragend, sondern einfach das, was man von einem SSD dieser Leistungsklasse ohne Tuning oder Tweaking erwarten würde. Starte doch einfach noch mal Windows fünf mal neu und freu dich über die Geschwindigkeit


----------



## hamburgcity (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
> 1) Ich weiß nicht wo er den Bench hochgeladen hat und was er dazu gesagt hat, aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass er entweder:
> a) Übertaktet hat
> b) Sonstwie den Bench beeinflusst hat, indem er im Hintergrund geprimelt oder sonst was hat​2) @Werte auf der Verpackung:
> ...


 
Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht! Am Ende des Tages, würde ich den Unterschied, eh nicht merken. Man kommt aber schon zum Grübeln, wenn sie im Lesen den „möglichen“ Wert von 500 erreicht und im Schreiben „nur“ 250 von möglichen 400. Das Gefühl wird nicht besser, wenn einer im Forum seine Ergebnisse postet und im Lesen mit seinen 386 beinahe ein Bilderbuch-Ergebnis erreicht. Da denkt man schon häääää?!


----------



## mojoxy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann lass halt selbst mal prime im Hintergrund laufen. Die Werte sollten durch die Bank etwas ansteigen.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hatte hier mal eine kleine Tweak-Sammlung erstellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-kaufberatung-im-thread-831.html#post4525089


----------



## hamburgcity (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mit Prime meint Ihr den hier, oder?

Prime95 - Download - CHIP Online

Habe keine Ahnung was ich da genau machen bzw. worauf ich achten soll und was eventuell posten?! 

PS: Habe mein Bios bis heute nicht geflasht. Sollte ich das vielleicht auch mal machen?


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, genau Prime95 meinen wir. Wenn Du während des Benchmarks Prime95 laufen lässt, ist der AS SSD Score in den allermeisten Fällen höher.


----------



## roheed (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

aber evtl. nicht alle kerne voll auslasten sonst wirkt es sich sogar negativ aus^^ Reicht ein Kern auch ?@ softy


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Reicht ein Kern auch ?@ softy



Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich mit Prime auf allen Kernen.


----------



## roheed (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

und wo bleiben dann die Ressourcen die SSD voll aus zu lasten?


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe keine Ahnung


----------



## roheed (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

HT ?  Hmm wie gesagt, bei mir war der Effekt mit allen Kernen rückläufig ^^ Hab aber noch ne relativ alte Plattform


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

HT? Ich habe mit dem i7 die SSD's noch gar nicht gequält. Sollte ich mal machen  

Ich bin ja schon gespannt auf die Samsung SSD 840 Pro


----------



## roheed (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

HT? Hyper Threading  hat meiner ja noch nicht. sind noch die guten alten 2x c2d auf einem "die" CPU's


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, das mit dem HT war mir schon klar 

Damit wollte ich sagen, dass ich die bisherigen AS SSD Benchmarks alle mit dem i5-2500K gemacht habe, der ja kein HT hat. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob HT einen Einfluss auf den Benchmark hat.


----------



## Nyuki (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> HT? Ich habe mit dem i7 die SSD's noch gar nicht gequält. Sollte ich mal machen
> 
> Ich bin ja schon gespannt auf die Samsung SSD 840 Pro



was ist an der so besonders? Ich kenn die gar nicht.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die ist halt besonders schnell. Das ist aber nur für Benchmarks interessant, im normalen Gebrauch wird man da keinen Unterschied zur Samsung SSD 830 & Co. feststellen: Benchmarks: Kopiertest & Gesamtleistung (AS-SSD) : Großer Vergleichstest: 16 SSDs im Benchmarkparcours


----------



## Nyuki (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Pfui, sieht gut aus. Gib mal Feedback wenn du sie hast, in Sachen Bench.


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, ich werde natürlich berichten und die SSD durch den AS SSD Benchmark quälen


----------



## Nyuki (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab mich bisschen infomiert. Hätte die jetzt auch gerne. Ich brauchte aber sofort eine neue. Die 830 lädt meine spiele exakt gleiche Sekunde wie meine M4 wie auch Vertex 2E oder auch Ramdisk. Beim schreiben leider nie getestet. Nur Gefühlstechnisch was keine bedeutung hat.

bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse der Pro.

bis denn


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, ich merke auch keinen Unterschied zwischen der Crucial m4 und der OCZ Vertex 4. Das wird bei der Samsung SSD 840 Pro auch nicht anders sein.

Leider ist die SSD noch nicht verfügbar


----------



## roheed (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das ist wie bei den HDD...da merkst auch kaum einen unterschied von einem Modell zum anderen 

EDIT: Intel hat eine neue herausgebracht...mit 20nm Flash. Haltbarkeit ca. 1/3 der alten ^^ So langsam müssen wir uns dann wohl doch sorgen machen um die Haltbarkeit XD sind jetzt schon bei nur noch 1300 zyklen  Abgefederd wird das ganze nur noch durch die schiere größe der SSD 

Intel SSD 335 (240 GB) im Test: Mit 20nm-NAND zum Preisrutsch? : Intels Intel SSD 335: Ein SSD-330-Refresh mit 20nm-NAND


----------



## mojoxy (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich geb es ja echt nicht gerne zu, aber:



_Hier ruht in Frieden: Crucial m4 128GB 2.5" (CT128M4SSD2) *26.06.2011 †10.11.2012

Wir müssen lernen, ohne dich zu leben. Was bleibt, sind die schönen Erinnerungen. *VOR ALLEM DIE, AN DIE BILDER, DIE ICH NOCH UNENTWICKELT AUF DIR LIEGEN HABE!!* _​


So langsam sind das aber keine seltenen Zufälle mehr. Ich hoffe mal, dass wir nicht demnächst von Massen von Usern überschwemmt werden, die auch defekte m4s haben... Und ich hatte wirklich gedacht, ein zuverlässiges Laufwerk zu besitzen.
Kommt wahrscheinlich davon, dass ich vor nicht mal zwei Wochen noch Witzchen über Nyukis Ausfall gerissen habe... Rache der SSD-Göttin 



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit meine Backuproutinen auf ihre Funktionsfähigkeit zu überprüfen (habe selbst drei m4s im Einsatz)


 
Hiermit also der erst gemeinte Aufruf an alle m4-Besitzer: Macht mal lieber ein Backup mehr als weniger


----------



## Gohrbi (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> _Hier ruht in Frieden: Crucial m4 128GB 2.5" (CT128M4SSD2) *26.06.2011 †10.11.2012_​_Hiermit also der erst gemeinte Aufruf an alle m4-Besitzer: Macht mal lieber ein Backup mehr als weniger _


_

Das ist ja die Bruttozeit, wieviel Betriebstunden hatte sie? Damit ich mich drauf einstellen kann.
Das war doch der Tipp hier im Thema, Zuverlässig und gut, oder ?

Wenn ich das so lese....zum Glück hat meine HDD alle Doks und Bilder in der Hinterhand._


----------



## mojoxy (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Genau weiß ich es nicht. War bei mir im Laptop, also nicht ganz so oft gebraucht wie die anderen. Würde so 1000h schätzen. Aber das hat ja gar nichts zu sagen. Es kann ja auch sein, dass die m4 an sich immer noch ein sehr zuverlässiges LW ist und Nyuki und ich einfach nur zwei Pechvogel sind. Keiner weiß es 

Aber auf jeden Fall hat es nen bitteren Nachgeschmack. Ich hoffe einfach mal für alle, dass dies ein Einzelfall war. Frage mich aber auch was ich nun als Ersatz bestelle... Am Tablet macht programmieren nicht soooo viel Spaß


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist irgendwie beängistgend OO
Wieso?

Meine Crucial m4 hat auch am *10.11.2012* den Geist aufgegeben!
Morgens hab ich  noch ohne Probleme mit der gearbeitet und dann, als ich abends wieder an den Rechner wollte - tot. 

Lief seit dem 13.10.2011 in dem Rechner.
Hatte grob 4000h auf dem Buckel.

Hab mir als Ersatz jetzt mal ne 830er bestellt. 
Die 840er Pro ist zu teuer und nicht verfügbar, die normale 840er ..naja, braucht keiner. Die Vertex 4 ist immernoch von OCZ und ne m4 will ich nicht mehr ^^

Mal gucken wann K+M sich ausgekekst hat, bzgl. der Garantie.


----------



## Nyuki (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@Mojo
Krass !
Das ist aber jetzt zufall oder? Ich glaube die ganze Zeit schon, daß Fw Update, daß letzte der M4 hat meine/unsere M4 geschredderd. Kann doch sein? Die würde das uns doch nicht sagen ! Meine 64er M4 hat 6044 Betriebsstunden 1060 mal angeschaltet. Läuft aber als Nebenplatte. Sollte mal vorichtshalber meine Keys und Bilder etc. auf nen großen Stick kopieren^^ 
...und Bambus nun auch. Eyyy das ist das scheisss UPDATE oder?

Ich hatte mein Backup gelöscht da ich den Speicherplatz meiner kleinen 64er brauchte und es sinnlos fand, da M4 technisch ausgereift war/ist im Vergleich zur c300. Habe mich wohl getäuscht (wie immer) und musste allllles neu aufspielen. Dieses warten oooh, macht bloß ein Backup^^

@roheed. Wie siehts mit der 830er den aus, Zyklen technisch und angeliche Haltbarkeit?

_Kann ich meine M4 64er zurückflashen?_


----------



## mojoxy (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hm glaube nicht das es am FW Update lag. Das hab ich am Laptop glaube ich nicht eingespielt, sondern nur am Desktop. Müsste also noch 0309 gewesen sein.

Naja hab mir gerade ne Samsung 830 bestellt. Kostet ja fast nichts mehr... Dank amazon morgen schon da. Ersatz HDD hab ich erst gar nicht eingebaut. Auf sowas lass ich mich nicht mehr ein xD


----------



## blackout24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meine 64 GB M4 4732 Power_on_Hours 919 Power_Cycle_Count. Alive and Kicking.  Vielleicht lässt es sich ja beschreien.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab mir das Fw-Update am Freitag draufgeklatscht.
Aber danach lief das Ding noch ohne Probleme, auch am Samstag morgen noch .. nur Samstag abends dann plötzlich nicht mehr.
Ob die FW nu dran Schuld ist - k a ..

Wenn ich meine Kohle von K+M zurückbekomme (hoffentlich ^^) kann ich mir dafür  direkt zwei 830er kaufen - meine Frau wird sich freuen 
Oder ich mach n RAID1 ...zur Sicherheit 
Wenigstens wäre das eine kleine Entschädigung für den ganzen DataLoss -_-


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

huhu wie gehts euch nasen? 

großes massensterben der crucial oder wie?

einer von euch schon windoof 8 am laufen?
geschwindigkeit des neuen kack os von ms ist wirklich lobenswert. ca. 5 sek bootzeit nach drücken des powerknopfs


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hai Vaykir!
Selber Nase! 
Mir ist noch keine Crucial weggestorben, habe allerdings auch die c300er. 

Win8 kann mir nach der Betaphase gestohlen bleiben...


----------



## Bambusbar (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo, hier.

Win 8 am laufen - leider auf ner normalen HDD, da die SSD ja tot ist 
Wenn die 830er da ist, wirds direkt da drauf geklatscht.
aber auch mit ner normalen HDD ist es angenehm schnell, muss ich ja zugeben.

P.S.: huhu Kaki


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> habe allerdings auch die c300er.
> 
> Win8 kann mir nach der Betaphase gestohlen bleiben...


 
is eh die viel coolere 

ja win8 ist leider nen must have für alle user von dedizierten soundkarten, da es endlich wieder hardwarebeschleunigten sound a la EAX gibt 
und nativen 3D support nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> ja win8 ist leider nen must have für alle user von dedizierten soundkarten, *da es endlich wieder hardwarebeschleunigten sound a la EAX gibt *
> und nativen 3D support nicht vergessen.


Aso ???
Na das sind doch mal nette News, wusste ich noch garnet, reicht allerdings nicht aus um mich zum Wechsel zu bewegen.
Den neuen Taskmanager fand ich toll.... das wars aber auch schon...


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hrhr stimmt, der ist echt gut.

jo die hardwarebeshcleunigung bringt logischerweise jetzt noch nix, da die spiele ja alle noch win7 optimiert sind. aber denke mal so blockbuster wie crysis 3 werden hoffentlich mit EAX daher kommen.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe Windows 8 seit ein paar Tagen auf der Vertex 4 installiert, gefällt mir gut (mit ein paar Modifikationen ) 

Wer will, kann hier mit reinkommen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/576-windows-8-user.html


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

/joined


----------



## mojoxy (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Samsung 830 heute angekommen, aber noch keine Zeit für Benchmarks oder sonstiges gehabt. Wird wahrscheinlich frühestens am WE passieren.

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, soll die 830 sich etwas mehr Strom genehmigen als ne m4? Oder war das anders herum?


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Als ob das bei SSDs relevant wär -.-


----------



## Nyuki (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Samsung 830 heute angekommen, aber noch keine Zeit für Benchmarks oder sonstiges gehabt. Wird wahrscheinlich frühestens am WE passieren.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, soll die 830 sich etwas mehr Strom genehmigen als ne m4? Oder war das anders herum?


 
Ja 1-2 Watt auf Last mehr als M4. Das wird als Negativ Punkt bei vielen Reviews genannt xD

Insgesammt 5.5 watt auf Last !


----------



## mojoxy (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja im Laptop kommt es auf jedes Watt an  Vor allem, wenn man ihn viel im Idle nutzt.
Dann wird wohl die 830 in den Desktop wandern (da ist es mir wirklich egal) und die m4 aus dem Desktop in den Laptop umziehen.


----------



## Nyuki (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

1-2 Watt geht schon so aggressiv auf die Batterie?
Wie siehts mit der Lebensdauer denn aus bei der 830, was Roheed angesprochen hat?


----------



## Softy (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Lebensdauer denn aus bei der 830, was Roheed angesprochen hat?



Sieht gut aus, hier schreibt eine 830er bereits über 4000 TB : SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208

Generell kann man sagen, dass die Anzahl der Schreib/Löschzyklen von der Strukturbreite abhängt. Je  kleiner die Fertigung, desto weniger oft kann eine Speicherzelle   beschrieben werden. Bei 34nm  Fertigung (z.B. Crucial C300) sind etwa 5000 Schreib-/Löschzyklen   möglich, bei 25nm (heute Standard) etwa 3000 Zyklen. Der Controller verteilt die   Schreib/Löschzyklen aber gleichmäßig über alle Speicherzellen, außerdem   hat jede SSD "Reservespeicher" für defekte Zellen.

Lesen ist von einer SSD dagegen quasi unbegrenzt möglich.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei mir is die 830er fürn Desktop, also scheiß auf die 2 Watt 
Macht bei den zukünftigen 2x HDD-RAID1 (Win8 Speicherpools sei Dank ^^) auch nichts mehr aus.

Was mich bei meiner SSD auch gewundert hat - am Anfang hat SSDLife gemeint " Jo, hält bei der Nutzung bis Dez. 2020" - fand ich vernünftig.
Und irgendwann, als ich es nach langer Zeit nochmal benutzt habe  wars dann plötzlich Dez. 2089 - eh? Oo
Das erschien mir dann doch ein weeeeenig seltsam.


----------



## stevie4one (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hier gibt es ne gute Übersicht wieviel die 830 im Vergleich zur M4 "verbraucht".


----------



## mojoxy (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> 1-2 Watt geht schon so aggressiv auf die Batterie?


[KLUGSCHEIßMODUS]Zum Glück wird mein Laptop nicht mit Batterien betrieben, sondern hat schon sehr fortschrittlich einen wiederaufladbaren Akku [/KLUGSCHEIßMODUS]
Aber ja 2 Watt machen durchaus einen unterschied, wenn das gesamte System nicht mehr als 20W nimmt. Sind dann halt mal locker 10%.

@stevie4one: Danke für den Link. Die Unterschiede sind ja wirklich minimal. Das einzige was auffällt ist hier der Temperaturunterschied unter Last. Werde wahrscheinlich trotzdem die 830 in den Desktop setzen, um sie bei Gelegenheit mal durch nen Bench zu jagen. Die m4 habe ich schon ausführlich genug betrachtet


----------



## Nyuki (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

stimmt bei 20w macht das viel aus. Naja, jeder Review zeigt irgendwas anders an in Sachen Verbrauch bei der 830.
Peng !


----------



## TheLax (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sind 69€ für diese SSD zuviel Samsung MZ-7PC128B/WW 128GB SSD 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ?
Ich hab sie gestern für den Preis beim Cybermonday auf Amazon erstanden. Ich hab mehr oder minder aus Reflex gehandelt weil ein Kumpel sich das Ding auch direkt gekauft hat und das Zeitfenster zum reagieren eher winzig war.
Was meint ihr top oder flop? ich hab von ssds leider nicht soviel Ahnung, wie ich sie vlt vor dem Kauf einer solchen hätte haben sollen.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. November 2012)

Das ist kein Schnäppchen sondern ein fetter "Schnapp"! 

Ich hab übrigens auch eine ergattert.


----------



## mojoxy (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja super Kurs für das SSD. Wenn du eh eine kaufen wolltest, hast du alles richtig gemacht. Willkommen in der Welt der *nicht wartenden* Computerbenutzer


----------



## Heretic (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da ich in letzter zeit ne bischen beim Thema Nas rumgeschnüffelt habe.... Komm ich zu folgerner Fragestellung

Wenn ich in ein NAS SSDs einbauen würde (neue Moderne wie die 830 oder 840 usw). Würden die dann nur durch den Controller der evtl kein Trim kann volllaufen. 
Oder regelt sich das so wie am PC auch intern , dass die sich selber reorganisieren , wenn kein Trim läuft ?

Oder macht das gar Win 7(8) , wenn ich vom PC aus auf das NAS zugreife ??

Kann mir einer auf die Sprünge helfen ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## mojoxy (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was willst du denn mit nem SSD im NAS? Vielleicht haben wir unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von "NAS", aber für mich ist das erst mal eine Art externe Festplatte (durchaus auch etwas größer, z.B. Gehäuse mit vier Platten und mehr) mit Netzwerkanschluss. Sprich darauf werden einfach nur Daten gespeichert. Da macht für mich ein SSD wenig Sinn, da zum einen sehr teuer und wenig Speicher zum anderen wird der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ggü. HDDs nicht genutzt. Oder muss dein NAS aus irgendeinem Grund extrem schnell sein?

PS: Bei meinem Server limitiert eh das Ethernet (1000BASE-T), also sehe ich überhaupt keinen Grund für schnellere Platten, solange schnelleres Ethernet für den Heimbetrieb nicht bezahlbarer wird. Oder was für ein Monster-Netz hast du zu Hause?


----------



## Heretic (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nein , ich habe weder vor mir ein NAS zu kaufen noch eins zu erstellen. Noch habe ich ein NAS wo ich SSD einbauen will.

Es geht hier rein um die Theroretische Fragestellung die mich interessiert. Ich weis selber , dass das recht sinnlos wäre bei dem Verhältniss Preis / Speichergröße.

Deswegen bin ich zu dem Punkt gekommen an dem ich mir halt gedanken über den Controller gemacht habe, da ich nicht genau weis wie das NAS das organisiert usw.

Aber da du gerade erwähntest , wie eine Externe (wie ich sie z.B neben dem PC stehen habe) nur mit Netzwerk anschluss. Das passt. So stelle ich mir ein NAS primär vor sind also auf einem Gedanken ggang ^^.

MfG Heretic


----------



## mojoxy (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Controller an dem das Laufwerk angeschlossen ist, sowie das OS das auf das LW zugreift müssen beide TRIM unterstützen, sonst ist's Essig. Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass die OEM-NAS-Kisten das können, aber da kommt es sicher auf das einzelne Modell an. Pauschal kann man da kaum eine Aussage machen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die etwas teureren Modelle das durchaus unterstützen.


----------



## Heretic (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Okey also müssen sie Harmonieren. Da bedank ich mich schonmal für die Antwort  , Werd mal ne bischen rumschaune vilt find ich ja mal was.

MfG Heretic


----------



## roheed (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

die neue OCZ Vector SSD klingt auch mal gar nicht so schlecht oder was sagt ihr dazu? (wenn man mal den Hersteller ausblendet )


----------



## Bambusbar (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Den Hersteller auszublenden geht nicht, grad bei OCZ nicht ;P


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was wäre sinnvoller eine Samsung 830 mit 256GB oder eine Samsung 840 mit 250GB für meinen Kumpel seinen Rechner?


----------



## Heretic (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich denke merken tut man den unterschied bestimmt nicht so krass wie allgemein von HDD zu SSD. Von daher würde ich jetzt noch auf die 830 setzten weis aktuell halt noch günstiger ist. 
Oder evtl gleich auf die Pro Variante.

MfG Heretic


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. November 2012)

Ah ok, danke.
Also die Pro ist ihm zu Teuer.
Somit wirds eine 830ger.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Dezember 2012)

Der Unterschied ist eh nur marginal... Im Alltag nicht spürbar... 

Bin mit meiner neuen 128er bisher top zufrieden...


----------



## mojoxy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meine Reihenfolge bei Samsungs Lineup zurzeit: 840 Pro > 830 > 840
Und dann entscheidet halt der Preis


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Genau, der Preis entscheidet auch viel. In diesem Fall war die 840 Pro zu teuer. Deshalb ist es die 830ger geworden.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

anscheinend ist die z77 boards recht schnell zu wege mit ihren chipsatz..wenn ich mir mein x 79 dagegen angucke:




csms schrieb:


> neue SSD
> 1149/csms /Samsung 840 Pro/256 GB/I7 3770K@3,5 Ghz/Z77


----------



## Nyuki (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> anscheinend ist die z77 boards recht schnell zu wege mit ihren chipsatz..wenn ich mir mein x 79 dagegen angucke:



liegt nicht am Chipsatz !

Neues M4 Firmeware ist draussen. Hätte gerne meine alte M4 128 wieder um das nun zu testen. Aber sie wurde ja gar nicht mehr erkannt. Hätte es gar nicht mehr draufspielen können. Schade !
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates

Nach dem Update sieht ein As bench bei mir so aus. 2 mal gleiche Werte mit differenz 10 punkten und man sieht nun die Betriebsstunden der M4.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...wodran liegt es dann? Hier mal meine M4 im Vergleich zu Deiner..

Muß man das verstehen????...und das bei 1900 Betriebsstunden...


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das bei nyuki ist ein Auslesefehler, denn der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann gar nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert. 

Und der 4K-64Thrd Wert wird beim Gesamt-Score am meisten bewertet.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Das bei nyuki ist ein Auslesefehler, denn der 4K-64Thrd Wert kann gar nicht höher sein als der sequentielle Wert.
> 
> Und der 4K-64Thrd Wert wird beim Gesamt-Score am meisten bewertet.



Ja schon möglich, aber selbst wenn er nur 500 wäre...zu meinen 100 trotzdem krass.


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, ist leider so, dass die Crucial nach einer Weile im AS SSD Benchmark abkackt. Ist bei meiner auch so, im Alltag merke ich aber keinen Unterschied.

Vielleicht mache ich später mal einen Secure Erase und schaue, ob die alten Werte wieder erreichbar sind


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

....und M4 wurde hier wärmstens empfohlen........aber ich denke dass man die Unterschiede im normalen täglichen Gebrauch eh nicht merkt..


----------



## mojoxy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ....und M4 wurde hier wärmstens empfohlen........


Ja und? War das ein Fehler? Wir haben SSD zum Gebrauchen und nicht zum Benchen empfohlen. Sehe da also kein Problem. Eher, dass zuletzt nyuki und mir die Teile gestorben sind. Hoffe einfach mal auf dummen Zufall...


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So, ich habe die Crucial m4 mal secure-erased:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links vorher, rechts nachher. In beiden Fällen war die SSD leer. Bringt messbar also viel, spürbar aber gar nix


----------



## Nyuki (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schade.

Ich habe richtig Resepkt bekommen vor den Benchprogrammen, weil die da GB durchjagen und die SSD belastet. Mit meiner Vertex 2 habe ich 2-5 mal im Monate gebencht am Anfang und nie ist was passiert. Bis auf das sie sich nicht mehr erholt wenn sie ihre GB Schreibgänge voll hat.Mit anderen Worten Trim funktionierte nicht wirklich.Mit einem Update wurde das dann alles herausgezögert. Baer zum Schluss sprang immer Garbage ein und bliebt dann auch so.Ohne Erase keinen guten Score bzw. Schreibwerte im Keller was aber noch akzeptable war. Nun Benche ich nur einmal bei einem neuen FirmenUpdate um zu schauen ob alles gleich - oder sich was verbessert hat. Ich hab schon gestern 2 mal durchgerattert. So schade das die so krumme 4kThrd Ergebnisse mit anzeigt. Ich dachte jetzt ehrlich, nach meiner 128er nun die Top 64er (ungeschliffener Diamant der sich mit dem Update entfaltet). Aber nein  

Schade einfach.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ja und? War das ein Fehler? Wir haben SSD zum Gebrauchen und nicht zum Benchen empfohlen. Sehe da also kein Problem. Eher, dass zuletzt nyuki und mir die Teile gestorben sind. Hoffe einfach mal auf dummen Zufall...


 
...neeeeiiin ich schrieb auch noch "aber ich denke dass man die Unterschiede im normalen täglichen Gebrauch eh nicht merkt.."


----------



## AlphaNUSS (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab nen Thread erstellt...


----------



## zockerlein (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kurze Frage:
welche von den beiden ist besser, oder gibts noch bessere unter 100€?
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/55797/Intel+SSD+520Series+120GB+bulk.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/46110/Crucial+M4+128GB+SSD+6,4cm+(2,5).article


----------



## mojoxy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sind schon die beliebtesten. Kannst noch die Samsung 830 in die Liste mir aufnehmen: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zockerlein (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

die gibts aber nirgendwo 
(zumindest nicht zu einem vernünftigen Preis...^^)

Aber welche von den beiden soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Einen Performanceunterschied wirst Du nicht merken, die Crucial hat ein paar GB mehr Kapazität und ist günstiger Daher würde ich die Crucial nehmen


----------



## Spiff (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche SSD würdet Ihr eher kaufen Samsung 840 oder OCZ Vetor? Geplant ist ein Raid.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

SSD Raid ist i.d.R. ziemlicher Blödsinn. Ich hatte ein Raid 0 aus 2 Samsung SSD 840 Pro. Aber nur ein paar Tage, dann habe ich es wieder aufgelöst. Man merkt keinen Unterschied.

In jedem Fall würde ich aber die Samsung der OCZ vorziehen.


----------



## Spiff (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja ich weis. Ist auch mehr für spass, mal sehen wie viel mb/s möglich sind. Oder ist ein Raid schlecht?


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hatte Probleme damit. Der Rechner wollte schon nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr booten, daher habe ich den ganzen Raid-Kram aufgegeben.

Trim funktioniert wohl beim aktuellen Z77-Chipsatz aber.


----------



## Spiff (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

würd es über eine externen Raidkontroller laufen lassen. Aber wenn du sagst das es probleme gibt muss ich mir das ganze wohl mal nochmals etwas überdenken.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das mit den Problemen war wahrscheinlich ein Einzelfall. Nachteil bleibt aber, dass die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit bei Raid 0 doppelt so hoch ist, weil 2 ist öfter kaputt als 1


----------



## Spiff (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab grad noch ein problem mit einer ssd. ist einen Adata sp900 die bringt im AS SSD grad mal 450 Punkte hin was läuft da falsch? der iastore wird angezeigt.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst Du den Screenshot mal posten? Ist die SSD am Chipsatz-SATA3 Anschluss?


----------



## Spiff (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja ist am sata6g port


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist die SSD schon älter? Hast Du mal einen Secure Erase gemacht?


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

die werte sind in der Tat nicht besonders hoch. Aber es handelt sich halt auch um eine SF SSD. Diese werden idr. etwas langsamer mit der Zeit. Kannst höchstens mal ATTO testen oder wie softy schon sagte Secure erase durchführen.


----------



## Spiff (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ist im pc vom kollegen. win7 ist drauf daher geht  secure erase nicht. Adata ist ja auch nicht so der ssd hersteller? von der performance her wird wohl nichts merken ob die jetzt 400mb/s hat oder nur 200mb/s? die ssd ist noch nicht so alt


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

naja, Adata wie auch viele andere Hersteller auch mit Sandforce sind ja quasi nur Lemminge ^^ Daher ist es relativ egal welches Label drauf steht. Viel schenken sie sich nicht bei ihren stärken und schwächen. Klar wird er im Alltag nicht viel merken. Darüber hinaus bringt Secure Erase auch Langfristig nicht all zu viel.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

habe heut meine Crucial M4 128GB eingebaut. Alte HDD war bei der Installation von Win7 abgehängt. Alles soweit in Butter .
HDD wieder dran, Explorer geöffnet und siehe da, Windows hat n neues Laufwerk erstellt (E: Sytem-reserviert) . Nach etwas googlen weiß ich jetzt das sich der Bootloader darin befindet, also nicht ohne weiteres gelöscht werden kann.

Wie installiere ich Win7 auf der SSD ohne ein neues Laufwerk vorzufinden das den Bootloader enthält bzw. nicht als extra Laufwerk auftaucht?

Danke


----------



## dmxforever (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das Rätsel der 100 MByte-Partition von Windows 7 - WinTotal.de


----------



## sensit1ve_ (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@dmxforever: Hab ich auch schon gefunden 

Lag wohl anscheinend daran das auf meiner alten HDD auch noch Win7 drauf war, und als diese angesteckt wurde, kam das neue Laufwerk (System-reserviert) zum Vorschein.
Naja dann halt nochmal neu installieren .


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

deshalb nimmt man die hdd während der Installtion vom Netz  Falls sie das tatsächlich war, kann man idr den Boot Loader der HDD löschen. Musst halt nur sicher sein, dass sie zur HDD gehört und sicher nicht gebraucht wird (weil der richtige Bootloader auf der SSD sitzt)


----------



## sensit1ve_ (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

HDD war während der Installation abgehängt. Egal wird halt nochmal aufgesetzt (geht ja jetzt richtig schnell ).


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wie gesagt, theoretisch zumindest kannst die partiotion löschen. Hast ja jetzt 2 Bootloader in deiner Kiste. einer auf der HDD einer auf der SSD. Der unterschied macht dann das Bios Setup aus...also wo zuerst gesucht werden soll


----------



## sensit1ve_ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So Win7 gerade nochmal neu installiert, allerdings hing die HDD dran (wurde vorher formatiert). Siehe da, kein extra Laufwerk erstellt. Die SSD läuft wie Sau .
Firmware ist die aktuellste. Werte sollten ok sein, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Dezember 2012)

Wow, sieht gut aus!
Sag mal war die Firmware schon drauf oder hast du die geflash?
Und wenn ja, warum?


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



dystopia schrieb:


> So Win7 gerade nochmal neu installiert, allerdings hing die HDD dran (wurde vorher formatiert). Siehe da, kein extra Laufwerk erstellt. Die SSD läuft wie Sau .
> Firmware ist die aktuellste. Werte sollten ok sein, oder?
> 
> 
> ...


 

hehe, doch die extra Partition wurde wieder gemacht^^Hast nen SSD Offset von 100mb was stark darauf hindeutet. Das sie nicht im explorer auftaucht ist ein anders Thema. Sonst sehen die Benchwerte ganz gut aus.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@Kamikaze-Kaki: Hab ich kuzerhand geflasht (ich weiss, sollte man eigentlich nur machen wenns Probleme gibt ), wollte halt die neueste Firmware haben.
@roheed: Wo seh ich da was von Offset . Klär mich doch bitte mal auf.



> hehe, doch die extra Partition wurde wieder gemacht^^Hast nen SSD Offset  von 100mb was stark darauf hindeutet. Das sie nicht im explorer  auftaucht ist ein anders Thema.



Die Partition wird doch immer erstellt, oder steh ich da aufm Schlauch???


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> @roheed: Wo seh ich da was von Offset . Klär mich doch bitte mal auf.


im AS SSD Bild steht unterm IaStor der Offset der SSD. Auch allignement genannt. Ist quasi der Startbereich der dem User zur Verfügung steht. Alles davor ist der MBR inkl. Bootloader (ganz grob erklärt)



> Die Partition wird doch immer erstellt, oder steh ich da aufm Schlauch???


Ja und nein! Theoretisch wird sie immer mit angelegt, aber man kann sie auch umgehen. Auf der letzten Seite wurde nen Link gepostet. Da steht es ganz gut drin, wie man es umgehen kann. Aber wie dem auch sei, es schadet der SSD nicht oder hat sonstige (negative) auswirkungen auf die SSD. Du verlierst halt nur "lächerliche" 100 mb speicher


----------



## sensit1ve_ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jupp, da ist sie . Allerdings zeigt die HDD das 101 MB nicht zugeordnet sind. Wie kommt denn das


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kommt drauf an, wie du deine HDD formatiert hast... dürfte aber der alte MBR Bereich sein deiner HDD/alten Windows Installation. Wenn du weißt wie, kannst du sie auch den 900gb zu ordnen


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde einfach die Partition erweitern, dann ist der nicht zugeordnete Bereich wech.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Und wie mach ich das?


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Rechtsklick auf die bereits formatierte Partition, dann sollte eine Option "Partition erweitern" oder so ähnlich dabei sein.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bitte


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*


*Hallo Jungs und Mädels, bevor es sicher bei den meisten naher auf die Piste geht wollte ich noch schnell allen einen guten rutsch ins Jahr 2013 wünschen und mich für die rege Teilnahme an diesem Thread bedanken Die halbe Million Grenze ist in greifbarer Nähe   In diesem Sinne, Übertreibt es heute Nacht nicht und wenn doch habt Spaß dabei 

over and out, Roheed** *
​


----------



## thom_cat (4. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Kayos (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo, hier ein Benchmark zu meiner neuen SSD, bitte um euer Feedback. Die SSD läuft mit SATA 2.
PS: Ich weiß nicht ganz wie ich das als Miniaturansicht hinbekomme.
http://www.abload.de/img/as-ssd-benchsamsungssaguar.png


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Werte sind OK für den SATA2-Anschluss


----------



## WTSHNN (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Schreibrate scheint etwas niedrig zu sein, aber sonst sieht's ok aus.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja ist halt ein SATA 3Gb/s Controller, der Test wahrscheinlich ohne OC durchgeführt oder künstliche Belastung der CPU durch "primeln" und die 840er-Reihe (non Pro) ist ja auch nicht gerade für ihre guten Schreibwerte bekannt... Sollte also alles im Rahmen sein.


----------



## Kayos (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann ich die Schreibrate irgendwie erhöhen?


----------



## mojoxy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Innerhalb des Testszenarios ein bisschen. Aber was soll das bringen? Du wirst eh keine Rekorde damit aufstellen 
Allgemein aber nicht, wie soll das auch gehen?  Also mach dir kein Kopf, ist alles gut, einfach verwenden und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Ist nur ein SSD, nichts besonderes.


----------



## WTSHNN (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja ist halt ein SATA 3Gb/s Controller, der Test wahrscheinlich ohne OC durchgeführt oder künstliche Belastung der CPU durch "primeln" und die 840er-Reihe (non Pro) ist ja auch nicht gerade für ihre guten Schreibwerte bekannt... Sollte also alles im Rahmen sein.



Ich habe eine 840er 250GB ebenfalls an einem SATA2-Anschluss angeschlossen und die erreicht schon die 250GB Schreibrate. 

@Kayos
Also wenn du alles richtig eingestellt hast, scheint dein Controller wohl nicht mehr durchzulassen. Aber für SATA2 sind deine Werte trotzdem ok.


----------



## mojoxy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 840er 250GB ebenfalls an einem SATA2-Anschluss angeschlossen und die erreicht schon die 250GB Schreibrate.


Du meinst sicher MB, sonst Hut ab 
Um die seq. Transferraten würde ich mir eh keinen großen Kopf machen (vor allem, wenn es als System-LW eingesetzt wird). Dachte du spielst auf die 4K-Werte an. Zudem spielen beim Test noch so viele anderen Faktoren eine Rolle, dass man solche Pauschalaussagen kaum sinnvoll vergleichen kann.


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Dachte du spielst auf die 4K-Werte an.



Die können bei der 840 auch besser sein. Wollte hier auch auch keine Diskussion anzetteln. Das ist schon ok so.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Warum keine Diskussion anzetteln? Wir sind doch hier im Forum, wieso sonst sollte ich mir hier aufhalten


----------



## WTSHNN (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Warum keine Diskussion anzetteln? Wir sind doch hier im Forum, wieso sonst sollte ich mir hier aufhalten



Kern meiner Aussage war nur, dass die Leistung am SATA 2 ok ist.


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja dann sind wir uns doch einig


----------



## Trab (9. Januar 2013)

*[Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal so ne frage. Ist der Unterschied zwischen einer hdd mit 7200rpm und einer ssd vllt vertex 4 wirklich merkbar?
Oder ist das wie mit pci e 3.0 nur messbar.


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Trab schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage. Ist der Unterschied zwischen einer  hdd mit 7200rpm und einer ssd vllt vertex 4 wirklich merkbar?



Ja, natürlich, sonst wäre eine SSD ja Geldverschwendung 



Trab schrieb:


> Oder ist das wie mit pci e 3.0 nur messbar.



Du meinst sicher SATA III oder? 

Du kannst mal bei youtube "HDD vs. SSD" oder so eingeben, dann kommen ca. 5 Millionen Vergleichsvideos


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Trab schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage. Ist der Unterschied zwischen einer hdd mit 7200rpm und einer ssd vllt vertex 4 wirklich merkbar?


 Sorry, ich versuch sonst ja echt immer ernst zu bleiben, aber das kann doch wirklich nicht dein ernst sein, oder? Danke auf jeden Fall für den Lacher am Abend 

Edit: Damit niemand sagen kann, mein Kommentar ist komplett inhaltsleer: Ja SSD ist schneller, aber nur ganz knapp... (SCNR)


----------



## Trab (9. Januar 2013)

*[Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja ich hatte mich nich so extrem mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Und bei den meisten Test wird nur die Boot Geschwindigkeit getestet. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2013)

Man kann auch sagen, du tunst deinen VW Golf von 150PS auf 700 PS.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Januar 2013)

Könnt ihr mir ne gute MSATA SSD empfehlen ( Notebook)? Ich denke so max 60 gb, sonst wirds zu teuer.


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Trab schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage. Ist der Unterschied zwischen einer hdd mit 7200rpm und einer ssd vllt vertex 4 wirklich merkbar?
> Oder ist das wie mit pci e 3.0 nur messbar.


 
ne SSD vs. HDD hat nichts mehr im Messbaren zu tun sondern hier merkst du noch einen richtigen Leistungskick^^
Fühlt sich nicht nur so an als ob du 2 Generationen CPU übersprungen hättest sonder vom Pentium 2 ins QuadCore zeit alter katapultiert worden wärst. Finde immer noch das es kein besseres update für seinen rechner gibt als eine SSD


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ne SSD vs. HDD hat nichts mehr im Messbaren zu tun sondern hier merkst du noch einen richtigen Leistungskick^^
> Fühlt sich nicht nur so an als ob du 2 Generationen CPU übersprungen hättest sonder vom Pentium 2 ins QuadCore zeit alter katapultiert worden wärst. Finde immer noch das es kein besseres update für seinen rechner gibt als eine SSD


Du warst wohl länger nicht mehr hier 



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ne gute MSATA SSD empfehlen ( Notebook)? Ich denke so max 60 gb, sonst wirds zu teuer.


Da gibt es ja nicht sooo viel Auswahl und wird auch eher selten hier nachgefragt/verbaut. Was für ein Notebook hast du denn? Die Crucial m4 gibt es auch als mSATA-Version und hat sich scheinbar auch bewährt: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, mSATA 6Gb/s 
Ich würde allerdings wirklich zur 128GB Variante greifen. Kostet nicht so viel mehr und du hast etwas mehr Luft. 64GB sind mit Windows und Programmen doch recht flott voll... (Link: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s)


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> Du warst wohl länger nicht mehr hier



das auch ^^ aber deinen post verstehe ich dennoch nicht so ganz


----------



## blackout24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja die Frage HDD vs. SSD ist wirklich wie, ob man mit einem Motorrad wirklich schneller von Hamburg nach München kommt als mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## realoc (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich möchte mir eine 128gb oder ne 256gb SSd kaufen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der Samsung 830 und der Crucial M4.
Oder könnt ihr noch eine andere empfehlen? Mir sind vor allem Haltbarkeit und Overall-Performance wichtig.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi realoc!
Beide genannten sind sehr gut.
Alternativ dazu noch die Samsung 840 Basic. 
Entscheide nach deinem Budget.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ja die Frage HDD vs. SSD ist wirklich wie, ob man mit einem Motorrad wirklich schneller von Hamburg nach München kommt als mit dem Fahrrad.



...oder man nimmt einfach die Praxis.....Mein Kumpel (HDD) wählt einen Server aus, startet sein einloggen, läd mich (SSD) ein, ich nehme die Einladung an,
lade das Spiel und sehe mich um, wegen der Personalliste, dass wir in ein Team kommen. Steige in meinen Panzer, fahre los und bin an der Abfüllanlage (Firestorm)
was passiert? Mein Kumpel ist auch schon da, im Spiel, und kann bei mir einsteigen. Soviel zu Geschwindigkeitdifferenzen HDD - SSD.
Beide den gleichen Ping und das gleiche Internet.


----------



## blackout24 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde zwischen der 840 Basic und der M4 wählen. Halten beide gleich lange und sind gleich schnell. M4 gibt es bloss schon länger also mehr Erfahrungswerte. Die 830 ist mittlerweile viel zu teuer geworden, weil sie nicht mehr hergestellt wird.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> das auch ^^ aber deinen post verstehe ich dennoch nicht so ganz


War so gemeint, dass wir ihn für diese Frage schon genug "abgestraft" hatten und es eigentlich schon wieder vergessen war; da kommst du und gräbst die Leiche wieder aus 



realoc schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir eine 128gb oder ne 256gb SSd kaufen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der Samsung 830 und der Crucial M4.
> Oder könnt ihr noch eine andere empfehlen? Mir sind vor allem Haltbarkeit und Overall-Performance wichtig.


Wie schon erwähnt beides gute Modelle, die 830 jedoch zuletzt schwer zu bekommen, da sie EOL ist. Solltest du noch eine günstig (= nicht teurer als vergleichbare Modelle) bekommen, kannst du ruhig zugreifen. Ansonsten eben die übrigen Verdächtigen: Crucial m4, Samsung 840...


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> War so gemeint, dass wir ihn für diese Frage schon genug "abgestraft"  hatten und es eigentlich schon wieder vergessen war; da kommst du und  gräbst die Leiche wieder aus


Jo schon ^^ Aber ich dachte mir das Thema ist noch nicht ausgelutscht genug und wollte mich deshalb nochmals zu Wort melden 


EDIT::::
*
Wo SSD Träume Lebendig werden  Immer wieder faszinierend wieviel aufwand in manchen Produkten Steckt. Man sieht zwar den Hersteller nicht, aber theoretisch könnte sogar Maschinen von uns dran beteiligt sein  (Kurstoffumhüllung der Flashspeicher)* *Die heiligen Hallen von Handyhersteller habe ich schon mal von innen gesehen. Einfach nur faszinierend!!! *






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZagmuPaMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Geile Sache, hab ich auch noch nie gesehen sowas.

So wie die Maschine möchte ich auch löten können


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sehr geiles Video  Vielen Dank


----------



## StefanStg (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist echt höchst interessant vielen danke für das Video


----------



## Nyuki (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo.
Bin wieder voll raus und finde auch nichts auf Google.

Es geht darum das in der Registry unter Hkey L. M./Software / ati technol. zusehen ist. Im unterordner sehe ich das ein Amd Ahci Raid treiber installiert ist bei meiner Intel Machine. Sind das die Win7 standard treiber?

danke


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Geile Sache, hab ich auch noch nie gesehen sowas.
> 
> So wie die Maschine möchte ich auch löten können


 

BEi vielen Sachen denkst es sei im Zeitraffer gedreht aber insbesondere die Pic&Place Robi's, Lötgeräte und Laserbeschschriftung ist RealTime ^^ Weiß gar nicht ob das gezeigt wurde, aber die Löcher auf den Platinen werden auch per Laser rein gebrannt! Das Hab ich mal Live gesehen, tausende Löcher in weniger als einer Sekunde 


So schnell ist nicht mal Softy in seinem Job


----------



## Trab (25. Januar 2013)

*[Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sind die pci ssd's besser als die sata III? Sind sie genauso simpel einzusetzen wie die SATA ? Oder würdet ihr davon abraten


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schneller theoretisch ja, beim benchen auf jeden fall im Alltag kaum!
Nein PCI SSD sind nicht so leicht ein zu setzten wie Sata. Viele Systeme können davon nicht booten. 

Alles in allem würde ich die finger von Lassen. Sata reicht zZ noch mehr als dicke aus


----------



## b34tst34k (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Man kann auch sagen, du tunst deinen VW Golf von 150PS auf 700 PS.


 
Das erinnert mich an den guten alten Käfer mitm originalen Porsche 911er-Motor.


----------



## roheed (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nen kumpel hatte mal nen Käfer mit ca. 100 PS ^^ Das war vlt ne kranke karre. Ok alles über 80 km/h hast gemeint du brauchst nen Helm und Schutzausrüstung und zu viel Gas und das Heck ist gekommen aber sonst wars ein lustige Erfahrung


----------



## Timsu (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie ist diese SSD?
SanDisk ReadyCache SSD 32GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDRC-032G-G26) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Soll nur Linux drauf installiert werden.
Schnelligkeit ist eher nebensächlich, so viel langsamer als eine HDDs wird sie ja nicht sein. Ist diese SSD für hohe Ausfallraten bekannt?


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kann man den die überhaupt im Stand Alone betrieb betreiben? Scheint eine Caching variante zu sein die eine seperatie HDD benötigt. Sonst nimm lieber 10 € mehr in die hand und holl dir gleich eine gescheite SSD...m4 zb @ 64gb


----------



## Timsu (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wird alles nur über Software geregelt, es geht auch standalone. Die m4 sind 20€ mehr.


----------



## roheed (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

also ich habe leider keine Ahnung was da verbaut wurde. Allerdings deuten die 32GB eher auf sehr alte Indilinx Controller.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Preis-/Leistung ist bei dem Teil natürlich nicht die beste, aber wenn es dir nur um den absoluten Betrag geht... Hm, ich halte nicht viel von SanDisk im SSD Bereich. Die bauen sehr gute Speicherkarten (oder lassen bauen), aber bei SSDs haben sie mich noch nicht überzeugt.

Wo wird das Teil denn eingesetzt? Evtl. ist ja auch ein mSATA-LW eine Lösung?


----------



## Timsu (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Es soll darauf nur das Betriebssystem installiert werden und Timeshift Daten gespeichert werden.
Hatte schonmal ein USB Stick getestet, dies war mir viel zu langsam und das System hat die ganze Zeit geruckelt.


----------



## mojoxy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nunja, wie du selbst schon festgestellt hast, brauchst du dafür nicht wirklich das flotteste Teil. Trotzdem würde meine Wahl immer noch nicht auf SanDisk fallen. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ich konnte mit einer kurzen Internet-Recherche keine Hinweise darauf finden, dass das Teil reihenweise ausfällt, also steht so gesehen, deinem Kauf nichts im Wege. Höchstens noch meine persönliche Abneigung zu SanDisk SSDs


----------



## Timsu (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So, die Sandisk (32 GB) ist jetzt da, hat mich mit Versand 40€ gekostet.
Hab einmal einen Benchmark gemacht (siehe Anhang)
Dann gleich Lubuntu drauf installiert, es läuft alles und wirkt viel schneller als mit der HDD. Wenn sie kaputt ist, melde ich mich wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der Benchmark wurde an einem SATA II Anschluss durchgeführt.


----------



## mojoxy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja Rekorde wirst du damit keine brechen, aber das war die vorher schon klar. Sicherlich ist auch das langsamste, halbwegs aktuelle SSD deutlich schneller im Betriebssystemablauf als jede HDD.

Viel Spaß damit. Hoffe nicht allzu bald von dir zu hören @letzter Teilsatz


----------



## roheed (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Vielen dank fürs Feedback (ist ja eher selten der FAll ^^)
Jo wie es aussieht scheine ich mit meiner Prognose Indilinx Controller gar nicht so falsch gelegen zu haben. Den hab ich hier im Geschäft auf mit einem i7 auch. Der tut es allemal.


----------



## KaitoKid (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Yooo, echt cool, dass es de Thread noch gibt 
@roheed Keine Ahnung, ob du dich noch an mich erinnerst, aber ich hab dir schon mal vor ein paar Jahren ganz viele nervige Fragen gestellt 

Ich werd mir jetzt nen neuen PC basteln und da ich nicht so viel Speicher brauche, will ich da nur eine SSD reinbauen.
Momentan habe ich da die Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB im Auge...die OCZ Vertex 4 512GB  sieht allerdings auch interessant aus, wegen der höheren MTBF und IOPS. Hast du noch nen anderen Tip, was die Haltbarkeit angeht?

Vielen Dank


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja dein avatar kommt mir noch bekannt vor ^^ Was du damals gefragt hast habe ich wohl schon verdrängt 

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich immer noch zu Samsung greifen. OCZ hat sich schon lange nicht mehr mit Rum bekleckert...zudem steckt in der Vertex 4 ein mittlerweile schon leicht angestaubter Marvel chip drin. Sprich ist mit der m4 relativ baugleich!


----------



## KaitoKid (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Okay, das wäre geklärt...
Würdest du denn sagen eine SSD die ich dann partitioniere ist okay, oder sollte ich lieber eine für's OS und eine andere für den Rest nehmen?


----------



## roheed (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich denke windows 7 kann mit Partitionierung von SSD umgehen. Auch wenn wir immer davon abgeraten hatten ^^ wenn man es aber richtig macht, sollte es keine rolle spielen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Als ich mal eine Zeit lang meine alte m4 (256GB) partitioniert habe, kleine Partiton (80GB) und der Rest (176GB) war das booten extrem langsam, da dachte ich echt, ich habe noch ne HDD drin wo sich mein OS drauf befindet. Als ich dann eine große Partition gemacht habe, dachte ich mir geiliges Blechle, geht das teil gut. Also meine Erfahrung mit Partitionen auf SSDs war nicht so toll.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> OCZ hat sich schon lange nicht mehr mit Rum bekleckert...


[Klugscheißermodus]Mit Rum dürfen die mich jederzeit bekleckern [/Klugscheißermodus]



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Würdest du denn sagen eine SSD die ich dann partitioniere ist okay, oder sollte ich lieber eine für's OS und eine andere für den Rest nehmen?


Warum denn überhaupt partitionieren oder auf mehrere SSDs aufteilen? Pack doch einfach alles auf eine. Mittlerweile sind ja die großen auch bezahlbar, sehe da kein Problem. Sind ja keine HDDs, bei denen man nur den äußeren Bereich für's OS nutzen möchte, weil es da bisschen schneller ist


----------



## roheed (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> [Klugscheißermodus]Mit Rum dürfen die mich jederzeit bekleckern [/Klugscheißermodus]


Das die blöde Rechtschreibprüfung nicht weiß was ich sinngemäß schreiben will  versuchen wir es mal mit > Ruhm < Ach ok geht auch 

Ich denke er will sie Partitionieren, damit es etwas aufgeräumter wirkt. Außer aus persönlichen organisatorischen Gründen macht Partitionieren eh keinen Sinn bei SSD.


----------



## Checkdalan (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen einiges über die "neuen" SSD's durchgelesen, und dann den entgültigen Entschluss gefasst mir auch eine zuzulegen.
Meine Größenvorstellungen liegen bei ~128GB, um Windows und eventuell wichtige Programme/Spiele drauf zupacken. Preis ist erst einmal nebensächlich.

Habe mir sehr viele Testberichte durchgelesen, und immer wieder werden andere Festplatten als "beste" präsentiert.
Meine Frage: Was meint ihr welche SSD ich mir ohne Bedenken zulegen kann?

Danke schon mal im Voraus

-Checkdalan


----------



## Heretic (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Checkdalan schrieb:


> Habe mir sehr viele Testberichte durchgelesen, und immer wieder werden andere Festplatten als "beste" präsentiert.
> Meine Frage: Was meint ihr welche SSD ich mir ohne Bedenken zulegen kann?



Festplatten ? , wenn immer von besseren Festplatten die Rede war haste die falschen Tests gelesen !  Ne war nur spaß.

Mit zu den Stabilsten gehöhrt wohl der Dauerbrenner von Samsung , die 840 (Pro) Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD128BW), Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD256BW), Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW), Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SAT
840: Für normal anwender (empfehlung)
840 Pro : Wenn es noch ne bischen mehr leistung sein darf.

Die 830 und die M4 sind leider zu teuer geworden für eine empfehlung , leider.

MfG Heretic


----------



## mojoxy (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja die 830 ist ja nun schon länger EOL, daher auch der Preisanstieg. Produkt ist einfach nur noch schwer Verfügbar. Warum die m4 gerade wieder etwas geklettert ist, ist für mich nicht ganz plausibel. Vielleicht nur eine kurzfristige Erscheinung. Vielleicht kommt ja doch bald ein würdiger Nachfolger?

Die 840 Pro würde ich nicht kaufen, wäre mir zu teuer, für das nicht spürbare mehr an Leistung im Windows-Betrieb. Nimm ne 840 (non-Pro), ist gut, preiswert und stabil. Sollte also dein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket sein


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

denke auch das du mit der SAmsung 840 gut fahren wirst. Die 830 und m4 sind halt dann doch schon etwas angestaubt.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Findest du? Ich würde die 830 der 840 (non-Pro) vorziehen, wenn ich beide zum gleichen Kurs haben könnte. Auch gegen eine m4 hätte ich (bis auf den Tageskurs) nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

sie sind nicht schlecht gar keine frage...aber seit wann schon auf dem Markt? Du würdest dir ja aktuell auch keine Gforce 5XX mehr holen wenn die 6XX Reihe schon draußen ist.


----------



## Lutz81 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallöchen

Mein Kumpel hat sich letzte Woche ne Samsung 840Pro in sein Notebook gebaut.....echt ein supi Teil.

Seine alte SSD ne Supertalent Ultradrive MX2, hat er in seinen Firmennotebook gebaut.
Hat alles super funktioniert...Windows usw. alles neu aufgesetzt...nach Rechner Neustart *zack* SSD wird nicht mehr erkannt, auch im Bios ist sie nicht zu finden.
Er hat probehalber die SSD in ein externes Gehäuse gebaut und über USB an seinen PC gesteckt, wird auch nicht erkannt.

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen ?

Meine Vermutung SSD is im Ar***


----------



## roheed (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ohje, klingt nicht gut...evtl. mal ein Hersteller Firmware update probieren. vlt. findet der sie noch irgendwie^^ sonst hab ich auch keine idee.


----------



## Lutz81 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Okay, habe ich mir schon gedacht.....werde es so weitergeben


----------



## mojoxy (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> sie sind nicht schlecht gar keine frage...aber seit wann schon auf dem Markt? Du würdest dir ja aktuell auch keine Gforce 5XX mehr holen wenn die 6XX Reihe schon draußen ist.


Bei Grafikkarten und CPUs ist das was anderes. Da ist die neue Generation eigentlich immer in einem Punkt der vorherigen Überlegen (Stromverbrauch, Geschwindigkeit, Verlustleistung). Bei SSDs kann ich aber kaum einen Vorteil der "neuen" Generation erkennen, außer, dass sie durch effizientere Herstellung günstiger in der Fertigung für den Hersteller sind. Dieser Preisvorteil wird aber nicht wirklich an den Kunden weitergegeben. Zwischen einer m4, einer 830 und einer 840 kann ich keine Verbesserung der Leistung oder des Stromverbrauchs feststellen, der in irgendeiner Weise Einfluss auf den Windows Betrieb nehmen würde.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich auch immer noch zu einer m4 oder 830 greifen, wenn sie zu einem guten Kurs zu haben sind (was v.a. bei der 830 auf Grund der schwindenden Verfügbarkeit, immer schwieriger wird). Solange es in der gleichen Kategorie noch keine bessere Wahlmöglichkeit gibt, sehe ich keinen Grund zwanghaft zu einem anderen Modell zu greifen, nur weil es de facto "neuer" ist. Sehe das eher als Nachteil, denn so sind potentiell weniger Informationen über die Ausfallhäufigkeit oder andere Bugs in der Firmware bekannt. Und diese Werte sind mir, in Zeiten wo quasi jedes SSD "schnell genug" ist, deutlicher wichtiger, als 50 MB/s mehr seq. Schreibrate...


----------



## roheed (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja im großen und ganzen hast du 100% Recht ! Aber Hand aufs Herz, der Mensch neigt nunmal Neu = Besser gleichzusetzen ^^ ich würde mich schwer tun das ältere Modell zu wählen wenn das neue mindestens gleich gut ist. Das neue SSD nur auf dem Papier schneller sind ist gar keine Frage. Geht mir nur um den psychologischen Effekt vor dem auch ich nicht gänzlich gefight bin


----------



## Checkdalan (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe mir heute eine Crucial M4 zugelegt und mit den empfohlenen Einstellungen konfiguriert.

Habe einen Screen vom Bench angehängt.

Sind die Werte gut, oder verbesserungwürdig?

Und macht es einen Unterschied ob ich die SSD an einem normalen Sata 6GB/s oder an einem Marvell Controller angeschlossen habe?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Werte sind OK.

Die Werte sind am nativen SATA6 Anschluss deutlich besser als am Marvell Controller. Wenn Du nicht allzu viele HDD's/Laufwerke hast, kannst Du den im BIOS deaktivieren, dann bootet der Rechner etwas schneller.


----------



## blackout24 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn du ein modernes Intel Board hast z.B. für Sandybridge/Ivybridge CPUs. Kannst du noch den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installieren für die letzten paar Punkte, wenn du dir viel aus Benchmarkwerten machst.


----------



## Checkdalan (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein modernes Intel Board hast z.B. für Sandybridge/Ivybridge CPUs. Kannst du noch den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installieren für die letzten paar Punkte, wenn du dir viel aus Benchmarkwerten machst.


 
Ja hab ich, und ja hab ich jetzt gemacht. Will aber nicht umbedingt nochmal benchen, da ich gelesen habe, dass zu oft benchen nicht sonderlich gut ist.
Inwiefern schadet das meiner SSD?


----------



## wolf7 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Checkdalan schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, und ja hab ich jetzt gemacht. Will aber nicht umbedingt nochmal benchen, da ich gelesen habe, dass zu oft benchen nicht sonderlich gut ist.
> Inwiefern schadet das meiner SSD?


 
beim benchmark wird auf die SSD (unnötigerweise) geschrieben --> die Speicherzellen verbrauchen einen Schreibzyklus und können nicht unendlich oft neu beschrieben werden. Glaub AS SSD schreibt ~1GB oder so ka. Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt weltbewegend aber nun ja^^.


----------



## roheed (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Benchen schreibt mehrere GB auf die SSD! Gesund ist das zwar nicht, aber von 10 mal benchen ist noch keine SSD verendet ^^ Dann hält sie anstatt 50 jahre halt nur noch 49,9 Jahre.


----------



## mojoxy (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So ein Bechmark ist absolut gefahrlos durchzuführen, solange du ihn nicht in der Dauerschleife 24/7 laufen lässt. Wie roheed schon sagte: ja der schreibt gerne mal ein paar GB auf das Laufwerk, und ja jede Zelle ist nur eine gewisse Anzahl oft beschreibbar, aber davon hast du reichlich vorhanden. Bevor die Zellen sterben geht meist irgendwas anderes in den LWs kaputt (FW-Bug, Controller hinüber, Kurzschluss, Weltuntergang, such dir was aus  ).


----------



## Midgard (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,
ich hatte vorhin Probleme mit meinem Intel Storage Tech. Programm.
Bekam ne Fehlermeldung Port0 hat innerhalb der Fehlermeldewartezeit nicht geantwortet.
An 0 hängt meine SSD Crucial C300 64Gb.
Daraufhin habe ich mal das Intel Programm deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert. Hatte diesen fehler noch nie.
Jetzt kommt mit beim SSD Bench was komisch vor, ich meine ich hatte vorher einen anderen Treiber. Da steht jetzt iastoreA und nur ATA anstatt C300...wie vorher.
Auch komisch war, nachdem neu installieren stand unten, Treiber für C300 geladen, Gerät kann jetzt verwendet werden.

Im Bios stehts normal wie vorher auch auf AHCI.
Ist alles im Grünen oder was faul?
Anbei n Screenshot.


edit.
Sehe grade ich habe ne ganze Reihe dieser Fehler, nur heute kam der wohl zum ersten Mal unten rechts als Meldung.
Hier, evtll kann damit jemand was anfangen?
- <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
- <System>
     <Provider Name="*iaStor*" />  

    <EventID  Qualifiers="*49156*">9</EventID> 

    <Level>2</Level> 

    <Task>0</Task> 

    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 

    <TimeCreated SystemTime="*2013-02-25T19:56:21.788036400Z*" /> 

    <EventRecordID>101458</EventRecordID> 

    <Channel>System</Channel> 

    <Computer>Safari-PC</Computer> 

    <Security />  

   </System>


- <EventData>
     <Data>\Device\Ide\iaStor0</Data> 

    <Binary>0F0028000100000000000000090004C011111111090004C0000000000000000067452301EFCDAB89020000000200CCCC4600B0CD4801000001000000000000000C0000009C0EB7DE0C0000009C0EB7DE</Binary>  

   </EventData>


   </Event>


Oder liegt der Fehler daran, dass es recht lang dauert bis der grüne Haken beim Intel RST erscheint, sprich, das Programm noch lädt?
Da steht dann nämlich vorher immer, Intel RST läuft nicht!

Danke


----------



## mojoxy (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also iaStor ist auf jeden Fall der richtige Treiber. Was hattest du denn vorher dort stehen? Wahrscheinlich msahci, oder? Das wäre dann nämlich der AHCI Treiber von Microsoft. Und oben im Namen steht doch auch C300, also alles gut.

Was deine Fehlermeldungen angehen bin ich aber raus. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Würde dir auf jeden Fall mal raten ein Backup zu erstellen, falls noch nicht geschehen. Nur für den Fall der Fälle. Wenn das System dir eh schon instabil erscheint, dann ist das sowieso ne gute Idee


----------



## Midgard (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi
ich meinte, vorher stand da auch C300 und nicht nur ATA, oben ja das stimmt.

ja vorher wars meine ich MSAHCI, aber da hatte ich das Intel Programm auch genutzt!
Instabil ist es nicht, habs auch recht frisch drauf, ca. 4Monate.

Was mich allerdings wundert, beim Booten bin ich vorher immer schneller gewesen, vor dem Neu machen von Win7.
Sprich, beim Bildschirm wo das Win Symbol kommt und er die Treiber lädt, da bin ich nie soweit gekommen das das Windows Zeichen angezeigt wurde, 
ich war immer schon vorher auf dem Desktop, jetzt baut er das erst auf, dann kommt Willkommen und dann der Desktop.
Mich störts nicht, nur dachte, evtll hat das was mit den Fehlermeldungen zu tun!.


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das hängt wohl eher damit zusammen, welche Programme noch vor dem Desktop geladen werden und welche erst danach. Je nachdem siehst du das Logo eben länger oder kürzer. Kann man aber auch bei vielen Autostart-Programmen einstellen (verzögerter Start). In wie fern das mit dem MS oder Intel AHCI Treiber zu tun hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt recht egal, ob ich das Windows Logo 5, 3 oder 0 Sekunden lang beim Booten sehen. Solange ich direkt mit dem Arbeiten anfangen kann, sobald der Desktop da ist, kommt's mir echt nicht auf die fünf Sekunden mehr oder weniger an 
(War früher aber auch mal anders, da musste es auch so schnell wie möglich da sein. Heute mach ich mir da keinen Kopf mehr drum - vielleicht werd ich alt )


----------



## Midgard (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi, ne mir ist es eigentlich auch Wurscht, aber wie gesagt, dachte das es evtll mit dem Fehler zusammenhängt!
Also wenn das alles so passt bin ich beruhigt, hab nen alten Screen gefunden, da hatte ich tatsächlich msahci, warum jetzt auf einmal der iastorA ist...ka^^
Falls noch jemand was zu dem Fehler weiss, wäre nett bezüglich Infos.

Ich hätte noch eine weitere Frage, hoff ich nerve nicht.
Ich hab im Gerätemanager mal nach dem ATA Treiber geschaut, vorher stand hier viel mehr. Jetzt steht nur der Intel Treiber da, nix mehr mit ata0,1,2,3,4 ect.
Auch stand hier vorher was von Chipsatz 6 blabla, jetzt steht da was ganz anderes. Evtll doch der falsche?
Ist das korrekt so was man da sieht?!


----------



## mojoxy (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann an dem Screenshot nichts ungewöhnliches erkennen.

iaStorA steht für den Intel AHCI Treiber; d.h. alles gut so! Wenn da vorher msahci stand, dann war der MS Treiber aktiv und der Intel entweder nicht oder nicht richtig installiert, oder du hast dein SSD versehentlich nicht am Intel Port betrieben, sondern am ext. Controller (Marvell) ohne es zu bemerken.


----------



## Midgard (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi
ne hängt seit dem ersten Tag am Intel, Marvell habe ich noch n Sticker drauf.
Na gut bin ich beruhigt, ich werd aber mal beobachten ob der Fehler nochmal kommt.

Gruss und Danke.


----------



## darthnerd (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann ich eigentlich eine SDD ohne Probleme für 2 Betriebssysteme partitionieren? Habe an eine 250er Samsung 840 gedacht. Ca 200 GB Windows 7 und 50 GB Ubuntu. Und macht das ein altes P35 Board problemlos mit?^^


----------



## mojoxy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab ich zwar selbst noch nicht gemacht, aber wüsste nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte. Ist ja im Grunde eine ganz normale Festplatte, zumindest was die Datenhaltung angeht. Die Technik ist natürlich grundlegend unterschiedlich, aber das ist für das OS recht irrelevant. Ein P35 hatte ich auch noch mit SSD betrieben, gab keine Probleme bei mir.


----------



## darthnerd (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

OK danke. Oder ich hol mir noch eine 64GB. Wobei die eigentlich überteuert sind. Von Samsung gibts es solche ja nichtmal mehr. Sind auf der Cebit SSDs zu erwarten?


----------



## mojoxy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also 64GB lohnen sich wirklich nicht mehr im P/L-Verhältnis. Nur wenn es auf jeden Groschen ankommt und die größeren Schwestern nicht bezahlbar sind. In deinen Fall lieber ne eigene Partition auf der großen anlegen.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass zu CeBIT neue SSDs vorgestellt werden. Dafür ist die Messe nicht unbedingt die beste Bühne


----------



## Liza (7. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So mal ein Test meiner "*Samsung 840 Pro Serie 128 GB*"

Mainboard Chipsatz P67 - Mainboard Asus P8P67 (REV 3.1)
SSD hängt am Intel SATA III Port

1.Test mit den Windows Treiber: msahci
2.Test mit den Intel Treibern: iaStorA

Macht schon was aus, ob man die Intel oder Windows Treiber benutzt!

Edit: habe nochmal einen 2ten Durchlauf gemacht mit AS SSD mit den Intel Treibern, sind nur minimale Unterschiede.


----------



## mojoxy (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jup der Intel-Treiber bringt eigentlich immer noch paar Punkte. Merkt man aber halt einfach nicht im Alltag, aber das gute Gefühl bleibt


----------



## Nyuki (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Huhu.
Meine SSD 830 habe ich nun seit Oktober letzem Jahr. Wollte mal wieder testen ob Werte Stabil bleiben. Bisher alles in Butter. Bereue den Kauf nicht. Hoffe die kackt mir nicht ab wie meine alte schöne M4.

MFG


----------



## strgee (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich häng mich einfach mal hinten dran bzw. quetsch mich rein.

Kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden selbst nach lesen von mehrmaligen tests... 
Welche SSD soll ich mir kaufen? 
Preisrahmen 120€

"Langlebigkeit" ist wichtig!

tendiere bisher zur Corsair GT, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



strgee schrieb:


> "Langlebigkeit" ist wichtig!



Das ist immer so eine Sache mit der Langlebigkeit, denn eine SSD "totzuschreiben" ist im alltäglichen Gebrauch so gut wie unmöglich. Hier hat eine Samsung SSD 830 über 6000 Terabyte geschrieben : SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 219 (Seite 218 unten) Da kannst Du also locker 20 Jahre jeden Tag Windows oder Crysis 3 neu installieren 

Da ist es also viel wahrscheinlicher, dass eine andere Komponente (z.B. der Controller) die Grätsche macht, und das kann bei jeder SSD mal vorkommen.



strgee schrieb:


> tendiere bisher zur Corsair GT, was sagt ihr dazu?



Eine SSD mit Sandforce Controller würde ich nicht kaufen, die angegebenen Lese- und Schreibraten sind nur Marketing-Blödsinn, die in der Realität niemals erreicht werden. Außerdem lässt die Leistung schneller nach als bei vielen anderen SSD's.

Daher würde ich die Samsung SSD 840 in der gewünschten Größe kaufen. Mit 5 Jahren Garantie gäbe es noch die (deutlich teurere) Samsung SSD 840 Pro. Diese hat eine höhere Schreibgeschwindigkeit, aber im Alltag merkt man keinen Unterschied zwischen der normalen SSD 840 und der 840 Pro. 

Oder Du nimmst die gute alte Crucial m4, die ist schon lange auf dem Markt und hat sich gut bewährt.

Hier noch ein Link zu den Ausfallraten von SSD's: Components returns rates (7) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware


----------



## Schiassomat (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Huhu.
> Meine SSD 830 habe ich nun seit Oktober letzem Jahr. Wollte mal wieder testen ob Werte Stabil bleiben. Bisher alles in Butter. Bereue den Kauf nicht. Hoffe die kackt mir nicht ab wie meine alte schöne M4.
> 
> MFG



Wie viele Stunden haste den auf der M4 schon drauf gehabt wenn man Fragen darf, von Ausfällen der Crucials hört man ja doch relativ selten.


----------



## Ugar (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kurze frage: habe meine kingston ssd vor ein paar tagen erst installiert. mir scheint aber als wäre sie viel zu langsam im vergleich zu den hier gezeigten obwohl ich meines erachtens nach auf alle einstellungen geachtet habe...

hier der screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...vergleich mal mit der V200, da ist deine sauschnell.


...meine M4 64 GB habt jetzt 2500 Stunden runter und 256 GB 1500 Stunden siehe Vergleich::::::


----------



## Ugar (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

also sind die werte so ok ?


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Ugar schrieb:


> also sind die werte so ok ?



Ja, die Werte sind in Ordnung


----------



## Ugar (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

super, vielen Dank


----------



## thelastone (25. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also was für ne SSD ist momentan der Renner...

Für nen Alienware M14X R2, als einziger Datenträger 

Der Umstieg soll einfach helfen dass a schneller bootet und ja dass halt keine empfindlichen Platten sich da drin drehn...

Laptop wird großteils fürs Studium verwendet...

240-256GB solltens sein, im Standrechner hab ich ne 830er 128GB Samsung gibts ja leider nicht mehr und die 840er is ne ganze Ecke langsamer beim schreiben aber naja wenn ihr mir die 840er trotzdem empfehlt auch gut, aber egal sagt mal was ihr so empfehlt oder obs was sinnvolleres gibt!!!

Sons fallen ma noch die Corsair Neutron GTX oder OCZ Vector ein wobei die ganze 60 Euro teurer sind, lohnt sichs oder nicht?


----------



## mojoxy (25. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



thelastone schrieb:


> Der Umstieg soll einfach helfen dass a schneller bootet und ja dass halt keine empfindlichen Platten sich da drin drehn...


Das bekommst du mit jeder halbwegs aktuellen SSD hin. Spricht nichts gegen die normalen Kandidaten 840er oder m4. Erstere mag evtl. etwas langsamer als der Vorgänger sein, wirst du aber im Windows-Betrieb nichts von merken.


----------



## thelastone (25. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also lohnt sich der Aufpreis für ne OCZ Vector oder Corsair Neutron GTX einfach nicht?
Blede Frage wann lohnt er sich dann eigentlich wirklich?


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Lohnt sich nur für Benchmarks  

Oder wenn man jeden Tag gigabyte Weise Daten von einer SSD auf die andere schiebt oder so. Im Alltag merkt man sonst keinen Unterschied.


----------



## thelastone (25. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das tötet ja auch die SSD ^^

Na sowas wer ich nicht machen nur muss ich eigentlich alle Sachen die ich so mitschreib drauf speichern sin immer wieder paar MB aber nix gröberes 2-3 Spiele wern noch drauf sein und des wars...


----------



## Liza (26. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



strgee schrieb:


> Ich häng mich einfach mal hinten dran bzw. quetsch mich rein.
> 
> Kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden selbst nach lesen von mehrmaligen tests...
> Welche SSD soll ich mir kaufen?
> ...


 
Also ich würde dir zu einer Samsung SSD raten, da kommt alles aus erster Hand. Sprich Controller, Speicher alles von Samsung selber hergestellt.

Dann musst du selber entscheiden, bei der 840er Serie die Basic mit 3 Jahren Garantie oder die Pro mit 5. Da ich mir selber erst vor kurzem mit der 840 meine erste SSD gekauft habe, fiel mir die Entscheidung nicht sonderlich schwer, und ich habe zur Pro mit 128 GB gegriffen.

Erstens wegen der 5 Jahre Garantie und zweitens weil ich für Windows bisher nur knapp 80-90 GB gebraucht habe und eine 256 GB mir zu groß gewesen wäre. Dann kamen noch die 10% bei den WarehouseDeals dazu, somit gabs die SSD für etwas mehr als 90€.


----------



## PC GAMER (26. März 2013)

Hey, ich habe da mal eine frage aus reinem Interesse. 

Ich habe eine Samsung SSD 470 Series 128 GB mit Sata 2 und finde sie schnell, stabil und zuverlässig seit fast 2 Jahren. 

Jetzt stelle ich mir einfach mal die Frage ob man es spüren würde wenn man eine 840 Series anschließt. 

Bedanke mich im voraus


----------



## thom_cat (26. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

im besonderen maß würdest du es merken wenn du eine mit mehr speicherplatz nimmst 
ansonsten braucht es in der regel spezielle szenarien.


----------



## mojoxy (26. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Liza schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir zu einer Samsung SSD raten, da kommt alles aus erster Hand. Sprich Controller, Speicher alles von Samsung selber hergestellt.


Bist du dir da so sicher? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Samsung die wirklich selbst baut. Kommt doch alles von Auftragsfertigern aus China. Samsung druckt nur den Namen und die Verpackung drauf, wobei das wahrscheinlich auch von einem Auftragsfertiger erledigt wird...



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle ich mir einfach mal die Frage ob man es spüren würde wenn man eine 840 Series anschließt.


Ich lehne mich mal wieder weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte: NEIN! Im alltäglichen Gebrauch würdest du nur mit einer Stoppuhr einen Unterschied feststellen. Spar dir das Geld und kauf dir was anderes nettes davon. Vielleicht eine Backup-Lösung. Selbst bei den guten Modellen ist man ja nicht vor einem Ausfall bewahrt


----------



## PC GAMER (26. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal wieder weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte: NEIN! Im alltäglichen Gebrauch würdest du nur mit einer Stoppuhr einen Unterschied feststellen. Spar dir das Geld und kauf dir was anderes nettes davon. Vielleicht eine Backup-Lösung. Selbst bei den guten Modellen ist man ja nicht vor einem Ausfall bewahrt


 
HAHAHA, Sehr Fies von dir  

Ich bin mit meiner hoch zufrieden und wollte mir eigentlich keine neue Kaufen.


----------



## mojoxy (26. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann mach aus dem _eigentlich_ eine _wirklich_. Ist nicht nötig.


----------



## PC GAMER (26. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Dann mach aus dem _eigentlich_ eine _wirklich_. Ist nicht nötig.


 
vielleicht will sie ja heute den Dienst einstellen :O 
Man weiß nieee


----------



## merkijan (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hiho!

Durch das lange Wochenende hatte ich endlich mal Zeit zum Basteln und habe mein neues System zusammengeschraubt 

Hier nun die Werte meiner beiden neuen Corsair Neutron GTX SSDs (240 GB/480 GB). Findet ihr, dass die in Ordnung sind? Ich hab wenig Vergleichswerte gefunden, gebe aber zu, dass ich gerade nicht mehr im wachsten Zustand bin und sich meine Suchoptionsnutzungs/Google-Fähigkeiten gerade eher im unteren Bereich befinden...  Werde da morgen nochmal selber ein wenig suchen.

Was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie werden die beiden Platten auch etwas seltsam vom Programm geschrieben (Buchstabensalat)... 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Gohrbi (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

http://www.pc-experience.de/optische-laufwerke-festplatten-und-ssds/samsung-840-pro-256-gb-ssd.html?showall=&start=5

zum Vergleichen...mir sieht "schreiben" sehr mau aus. 2,2 ms ist etwas sehr "träge".


----------



## Softy (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mit der 4K Schreibrate stimmt definitiv etwas nicht.

Ich würde es mal mit dem msahci-Treiber probieren  Wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus?


----------



## merkijan (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hm... hier die "wichtigen" Komponenten:

Intel Xeon E5-1650
ASUS P9X79 WS
32 GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600
EVGA Geforce GTX Titan SC Signature
ASUS Xonar D2X/XDT

... und noch ne 1,5 TB HDD für Datensicherung.

Ich probiers mal mit dem msahci und poste dann die Ergebnisse...

Danke schonmal!

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Gohrbi (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...AHCI an?.........definitiv stimmt was mit den Schreibwerten nicht.


----------



## merkijan (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja - AHCI ist/war an 

Ich fange jetzt gar nicht an, zu erzählen, was seit der Nutzung des msahci-Treibers passiert ist. Ich fasse mich kurz: Soeben steige ich wieder von Windows 8 auf Windows 7 um... Ich poste nachher aktuelle Werte, wenn das System wieder läuft.

Gruß,
Alex

*EDIT: *

Hier nun meine Werte unter Windows 7... jetzt werden die SSDs zwar korrekt geschrieben, leider sind die Zahlen immer noch seltsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin etwas ratlos, v.a. weil das System (gefühlt) auch nen extrem flotten Eindruck macht.

*EDIT 2:*

Nachdem mich das Ganze einfach nicht in Ruhe gelassen hat, habe ich jetzt mal das neueste RST-Treiber Paket von der Intel-Seite gezogen und damit die Version von der ASUS-Seite ersetzt. Das brachte auch keine Besserung in den AS SSD Werten. 

Daraufhin habe ich mir mal CrystalDiskMark runtergeladen, daran hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht... hier sind die Werte, die mir dort angezeigt werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wirken ja doch ein wenig "besser" - soll ich noch ein Tool zu Rate ziehen oder jetzt einfach zufrieden sein?


----------



## Gohrbi (3. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...mich stört die Zugriffszeit beim schreiben ....für die SSD viel zu hoch..die muss max. 0,xxx sein.
Auch bei 4k die 2MB/s sind entschieden zu wenig. Sie sollte in etwa wie meine 840 laufen.


----------



## merkijan (3. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mich wundert eben nur, dass CrystalDiskMark hier so extrem andere Werte liefert - die wiederum nahe an den Zahlen liegen, die die SSD eigentlich liefern sollte. Siehe die Screenshots unter meinem "_Edit 2_" oben.

Kann ich mich denn hier zu 100% auf AS SSD verlassen?


----------



## Heretic (3. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja solche benchmarks haben immer eine fehlertoleranz.
Auch kommt es manchmal zu fehleranalysen wie z.B screens zeigen wo der 64k wert hoeher ist als der seq. Wert.

Ergo 100% sicher ist es nicht. Es ist aber ansich schon nahe dran.

Wenn ein anderes programm anzeigt das die werte nahe am soll sind und gefuehlt das system laueft wuerde ich mir keine sorgen machn.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Lohnt es sich für eine Samsung 840 (Basic) ein neues Board mit Sata 6gb/s zu kaufen? Derzeit besitze ich ein Board mit nurr 3gb/s. Wie groß ist der Leistungsunterscheid im Verhältnis zum Aufwand?

Danke


----------



## Gohrbi (6. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...habe leider meine Daten geschrottet auf der HDD, aber es sah bei meiner 840 Pro so aus, 
dass SATA2 und SATA3 sehr große Differenzen zeigen, ob es aber im täglichen bemerkt wird?
...nein.....alles eben ne Sache vom Geldbeutel...

...umstecken ist leichter als Boardwechsel...nun entscheide du  3GB/s gegen 6 GB/s


----------



## Softy (6. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Im Alltag merkt man keinen Unterschied, ob eine SSD an SATA2 oder SATA3 hängt. Deswegen ein neues Board zu kaufen, wäre also reine Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Heretic (6. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Der Unterschied von SATA2 zu 3 ist nicht spürbar im Normalen Betrieb.
Ich habe das selbst erfahren als ich wechselte. Da kannste beruhigt warten bist du sinnvoll das Board wechseln musst.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Blue_Gun (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke! Gerade eine Samsung 840 bestellt


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Viel Spaß mit der neuen SSD


----------



## Ichbins (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi,

ich habe heute AS SSD und CrystalDiskInfo durchlaufen lassen. Nun hat mir CrystalDiskInfo aber einen vllt Besorgniserregendes Ergebnis gezeigt. Muss man sich bei 73% langsam sorgen machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also selbst wenn dieser Wert stimmen sollte: würdest du dir bei 73% Akkuladezustand Sorgen machen, dass deine Taschenlampe jeden Moment ausgeht? Ich denke eher nicht.

Interessanter wäre wie oft die Zellen schon beschrieben wurden. Daraus sollte der Wert nämlich auch berechnet werden.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hmm... wenn der Wert stimmt ist das natürlich schon ne ganze Menge.

Ich hab mal ausgerechnet wieviel Stunden die übrigen 27% noch sind:

Eingeschaltete Stunden:
Hexadezimal = "FD2" -> Dezimal -> 4050

4050 = 73%
-> 1497,95 = 27%
-> 1497,95 / 24 = 62 Tage Dauerbetrieb verbleiben 



Ist nicht wirklich viel was da bleibt... aber ich würde auch mal im Herstellerforum nachfragen ob die Werte wirklich stimmen können.
4050 Stunden sind keine 170 Tage Dauerbetrieb...



> Eigentlich sind MTBF-Werte von 2.000.000 Stunden üblich, dies entspricht etwa 228 Jahren



Quelle:
Wofür steht MTBF? - Ratgeber Solid State Disk: Alles was Sie über SSDs wissen müssen - computerwoche.de

Edit:

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, deine SSD hat 1,2 Mio Stunden MTBF -
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/crucial-realssd-c300-64gb-ctfddac064mag-1g1-a541509.html

Wobei das natürlich nur geschätzte Werte sind.
Aber eigentlich sollte bei so einer Angabe nicht so eine große Differenz möglich sein, zu der tatsächlichen Lebensdauer (1,2 Mio vs 5 K) !


----------



## mojoxy (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Auf die MTBF Werte würde ich genau gar nichts geben. Es gibt dafür keine einheitliche Richtlinie zur Bestimmung und wenn du dir mal genauer ansiehst was dieser Werte aussagen, wirst du das ähnlich sehen.

Deine Rechnung da oben geht so natürlich auch nicht auf, da es nicht um die Zeit geht, die das Teil gelaufen ist, sondern darum wie oft die Zellen beschrieben wurden. Leider kann ich in deinem Screenshot den Wert nicht sehen. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob der bei der C300 überhaupt von CDI ausgelesen werden konnte.

Hol dir doch bitte mal SSDLife (free reicht) und lade davon nen Shot hoch. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> ...da es nicht um die Zeit geht, die das Teil gelaufen ist, sondern darum wie oft die Zellen beschrieben wurden...


 
OK, das habe ich in meiner Rechnung tatsächlich nicht bedacht, wobei das bei Flash-Speicher natürlich mehr Relevanz hat...

Aber klär mich mal bitte über CDI auf - das sagt mir so noch nichts !?


----------



## Softy (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

CDI = *C*rystal*D*isk*I*nfo


----------



## mojoxy (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was Softy gesagt hat 

Wie gesagt schau mal bei SSDlife rein.


----------



## Ichbins (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi,

hier mal SSDlife screen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bis 2022 klingt doch super  Ich glaube nicht, dass Du die SSD so lange nutzen wirst


----------



## darthnerd (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wollte mir ja eigentlich schon so eine 840er Basic(250GB) kaufen. Kam leider noch nicht dazu. Würde jetzt aber auch gerne lieber von einem anderen Hersteller kaufen (allmacht auf allen Gebieten von Samsung  ). Lohnt es sich da auf einen besseren Preis der Crucial M500 240GB zu warten? Ist ja auch MLC. Kann ich da mehr Haltbarkeit erwarten? Von der findet man wenig Testberichte. Evtl kommen da ja mal noch Erfahrungsberichte...
Sonst evtl doch eine 840er...
Danke


----------



## DfqIsWrong (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich wollte mir demnächst eine SSD kaufen, verstehe aber nicht wieso SSDs mit ähnlicher Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit und gleichem Volumen unterschiedlich viel kosten. Da kann man für eine ~120GB SSD zwischen 50 und 120 Euro(und mehr) ausgeben.
Woran liegt das ?


----------



## Heretic (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi,

Das kann diverse Gründe haben.

Faktoren sind z.B die Schreibweise , wie die SSD Daten abspeichert. 
->(So gibt das verfahren das Pro zelle nur 1 bit gespeichert wird oder auch 2 oder 3, ergo kann bei weniger Platz mehr gespeichert werden. Es wird aber Teurer... vom Gehäuse her nicht ersichtlich)

Siehe auch MLC und SLC

Als nächstes kommt der verwendete Kontroller
(Jede SSD braucht nen Kontroller , 
je nach dem wer ihn produziert verlangt dafür entsprechend entlohnung.
Außerdem gibt es hier auch teilweise unterschiede die nicht sofort ersichtlich sind. 
z.B Stabilität oder Funktionen und Geschwindigkeit.
Ganz wichtig ! Die Schnelligkeit bei den 4K Werten ! 
Die Normalen Seq Lese und schreib Raten sind fast bedeutungslos. Da schaft jede SSD ihre 500 +-)
Das sagen viele Hersteller aber nicht.)

Aber auch Stromaufnahme oder Chache große usw sind je nach Hersteller anders. Bei besseren Werten wollen die auch mehr Geld sehen...

Und dann kommen noch so kleinigkeiten dazu wie.
Verwendete Matrialien.. (z.B die Samsung modelle sind in ein Stabiles Gehäuse gepackt. Crucial nimmt lediglich dickeres Plasik usw)

MfG Heretic


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ein sehr schöner Bericht der bestätigt was wir seit Jahren predigen...ein SSD Raid lohnt sich nicht  Somit sind auch die ganzen OCZ Revo Geschwüre endlich hinfällig  

Einzelne SSD oder SSD-RAID? - Einzel oder Doppel?


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, das kann ich so bestätigen  Ich hatte für ein paar Tage ein Raid0 aus 2 Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB. Einen Unterschied merkt man (außer in Benchmarks ) nicht, daher habe ich eine wieder zurückgeschickt. Lohnt echt nicht


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab eh nie verstanden warum so viele auf die revo scharf waren^^ Aber die meisten konnten wir ja davon überzeugen das es sinnlos ist/war in solch eine zu investieren


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> hab eh nie verstanden warum so viele auf die revo scharf waren^^ Aber die meisten konnten wir ja davon überzeugen das es sinnlos ist/war in solch eine zu investieren


 
Nur gut, dass die meisten auf uns damals gehört haben 
Meine C300 läuft übrigens wie am ersten Tage und is randvoll 
das noch zum thema: wenn ssd voll gehtse kaputt


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

heyyyyy VAykir ^^aus welcher Anstalt haben sie dich wieder raus gelassen?  Jetzt fehlt nur noch hulk die Pappnase dann wäre die runde wieder komplett XD Aber nein der muss sich ja unbedingt hier abmelden ^^ Meine Corsair schnurrt auch noch perfekt vor sich hin ... und das obwohl wir unsere SSD nicht gerade zimperlich behandelt hatten...so ein Wind um nichts  Aber so ist der Mensch wohl immer mit neuem ....erst mal kritisch


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hehe ich wurde nie entlassen. Aber so nen Studium futtert schon gut Zeit (und vorallem die Zockerei nebenher).
Bin echt mal gespannt wie sich in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren die SSDs so entwickeln und was da noch so kommt.


PS: Windows 8 per USB 3 auf ner SSD installieren geht schneller, als nen Rechner mit HDD hochzufahren


----------



## roheed (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

frag mich mal ^^ Hab mittlerweile Nachwuchs bekommen...da bin ich schon froh drüber wenn ich meine gamer Kiste einmal in der Woche an schmeißen darf...zum vernünftig YT schauen Aber auf die SSD möchte ich dann dennoch nicht mehr verzichten. 

Gezockt hab ich ungelogen das letzte mal Anfang MÄRZ! Nicht mal mehr Crysis 3 durch bekommen weil meine kleine es etwas zu eilig hatte  Jo aber Hauptsache die GTX570 staubt jetzt vor sich hin


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na dann mal gratulation! aber ich denke pc gegen kind ist doch ein guter tausch


----------



## tils (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

was is eigentlich mit SATA Express 16Gbit/s? Da hört man ja gar nichts mehr von. Die aktuellen SSDs kratzen doch schon die ganze Zeit am SATA3 Limit.


----------



## shame181 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hallo,

meine hdd hat heut das zeitliche gesegnet und deshalb such ich nun nach einer ssd. 256gb wohnraum sollte sie bieten, langlebig sein am besten so wenig genetisce erbkrankheiten wie möglich.

preislich sag ich einfach mal so günstig wie möglich. ich denke da ich bisher nur eine hdd hatte wirds bei mir auch nicht entscheidend sein ob die eine 3% mehr Leistung als die andere bringt wenn diese dadurch 50€ mehr kosten würde.

danke und liebe grüße

EDIT: Also ich gehe davon aus dass diese langsam kaputt geht, da das transferieren von daten knapp 200mb über 20 min dauerte und ständig ein lautes knattern aus dem pc kommt. gibt es ein analyse tool? um sicherzustellen dass es wirklich die hdd ist?


----------



## Heretic (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@tils:

Es wird aktuell am nachfolger Sata 4 gearbeitet. 
Ich persöhnlich denke daher dass die Boards der jetzt anstehenden Generation das noch nicht habe  werden. Die folgenden wohl eher.
Die Hersteller der SSDs wiederrum werden ebenfalls bestimmt , bestimmte Versionen in Planung haben die dann folgen.
Wohl lediglich eine frage der zeit sonst nichts.

@shame181:

Ingesamt P/L technisch kann man die Samsung 840 empfehlen. Aktuell bei geizhals.de um die 140/150 euro zu bekommen.
Alternativ die crucial m4.

Die beiden sind parallel dazu mitunter die stabilsten aus erfahrung , mit denen kann man als einsteiger eigendlich nichts falsch machen.

Was deine Festplatte angeht:
PC aufmachen und selber hören !
Macht die HDD seltsame Geraeusche und klinkt anders als vorher besteht gefahr. Daten sichern.
Die smart werte kannst du ggf mit crystal disk info auslesen. Es kann aber passieren das dort alles ok ist aber der lesekopf dennoch ne  schaden hat !
Alles in einem definitiv daten sicher  ! Sofort !

MfG Heretic vom Smartphone


----------



## roheed (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Na dann mal gratulation! aber ich denke pc gegen kind ist doch ein guter tausch


 
Na das ist aber eine gewagte These  (...auf die ich nicht näher eingehen will  )


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Alta.... hab gerade in den läppi meiner schwester (amd turion tl-56 mit 1.8ghz, geforce 8400m g, 4 gig ddr2-400 ram) die 320gb Western digital scorpio blue gegen meine 64gb m4 und vista gegen win8 getauscht. das ist ja der pure wahnsinn, was dieser wechseln vollbracht hat. der rechner hat mit der hdd/vista ungelogen min 3-5min zum hochfahren gebraucht.... jetzt sinds noch vllt 30-45sek. auch programmaufrufe oder allgemeines surfen ist wieder machbar, ohne sich ständig nen kaffee holen zu müssen. leider kann ich das bios nicht auf ahci umstellen


----------



## roheed (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

na gut...Ahci bringt ja bekanntlich im Alltag gar nicht so viel wie es die Benchmarks es einem weiß machen wollen ^^ Hab im Geschäft auch ne SSD die kein AHCI kann...merke kein bisschen was davon XD Ok außer man lastet sie gut aus und will nebenher noch viel machen dann merkt man ein wenig das die Q-Tiefe fehlt aber in 99% ist es schlichtweg egal. Hab Langsam auch lust meinem 2 jahre alten LAptop ne SSD zu spendieren ^^ Mittlerweile verbringe ich da mehr zeit davor als vor der großen Kiste


----------



## HeroYui (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was haltet ihr von jener SSD
120GB Kingston SSD Now V300 2.5" 
120GB Kingston SSD Now V300 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron
überlege mir die zu kaufen weiß aber nicht da es meine erste SSD ist
wenn ihr was bessers habt sagt aber der preis sollte so im ramen bleiben wie be der da oben also 80-100 €
MFG
Yui
P.S. Hallo an alle Mitglieder des PCGamesHardware Forums da die mein 1. Post ist.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey HeroYui, willkommen im Forum!

Also ich persönlich halte nicht allzu viel von Kingstons SSD Lineup. Sie sind nicht so richtig performant (auch wenn man das im Alltag nicht wirklich bis gar nicht merkt) und hatten Anfangs auch Probleme mit dem Controller (kA wie das aktuell ist). Zudem überzeugt mich der Preis gerade überhaupt nicht. Für's gleiche Geld bekommst du auch die üblichen Verdächtigen (Samsung 840 (non-pro) oder Crucial m4), die sich bisher sehr gut bewährt haben. Würde dir eher zu einer dieser beiden raten.

Grüße
mojoxy


----------



## unLieb (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey, kann mir jemand vielleicht verraten wodurch diese Fehlermeldung zustande kommt, und wie ich sie beseitigen kann?


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



unLieb schrieb:


> Hey, kann mir jemand vielleicht verraten wodurch diese Fehlermeldung zustande kommt, und wie ich sie beseitigen kann?



Hast Du OpenhardwareMonitor installiert? Wenn ja, müsstest Du das für den AS SSD Benchmark vorübergehend ausschalten, dann ist die Fehlermeldung weg.


----------



## unLieb (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie geil. Das war es. Hätte nicht gedacht dass die Lösung so einfach ist. Hatte das Problem vor 2 Jahren schon einmal, und kam einfach nicht dahinter. Dann kam die Fehlermeldung eine Zeitlang nicht, und wenn ich mich recht besinne hatte ich zu der Zeit den Open Hardware Monitor nicht laufen. 


Noch einmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bitte schön 

Dann lass die m4 mal ordentlich rauchen   

Es gäbe noch ein Firmware Update (070H), aber solange alles stabil läuft, musst Du das nicht unbedingt draufmachen, wollte es nur mal erwähnen


----------



## unLieb (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja danke, das Firmware Update habe ich schon drauf, weil ich dachte es könnte vielleicht das Problem beheben. 

Kommt ja kein Mensch drauf, dass es an so einer Kleinigkeit liegen könnte. Dachte schon dass meine SSD defekt sei. Weil ich vorher ein AMD System hatte, wo der Fehler auftrat, und nun seit ~ 1,5 Monaten Intel-System, und der Scheiß Fehler war immer noch, bzw. schon wieder da. 

Nun ja, bin ich zumindest beruhigt, dass die SSD kein Ding weg hat. Obgleich ich sie ohnehin in den nächsten ich denke mal 3 Monaten durch ein 265 Model ersetzen werde. Vielleicht sind bis dahin schon Modelle von Seagate raus.


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



unLieb schrieb:


> Ja danke, das Firmware Update habe ich schon drauf, weil ich dachte es könnte vielleicht das Problem beheben.



Bei der Crucial m4 gab es ja mal diesen Bug, dass die SSD nach einer gewissen Betriebszeit nicht mehr funktioniert hat, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, mit welcher Firmware das behoben wurde. Aber von daher war das Update auf jeden Fall sinnvoll 



unLieb schrieb:


> Kommt  ja kein Mensch drauf, dass es an so einer Kleinigkeit liegen könnte.



Doch, ich.   Ich hatte aber den Vorteil, dass ich (als notorischer SSD Quäler ) direkt vor und nach der Installation von OpenHardwareMonitor den AS SSD Benchmark durchlaufen ließ.



unLieb schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind bis dahin schon Modelle von  Seagate raus.



Die könnten ganz gut werden, da bin ich mal auf erste Tests gespannt. Allerdings klingt die Kopplung der 3-jährigen Garantie an ein Limit der geschriebenen Datenmenge nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend  Ansonsten haben andere Mütter ja auch hübsche Töchter (Crucial mit der m500 oder die Samsung SSD 840 (Pro))


----------



## unLieb (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Echt? Von einem solchem Bug habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen, und auch noch nichts gelesen. Die C300 (64 GB) die ich davor hatte lief auch ziemlich gut. Nur stellte ich bei der schon nach ~ 4 Monaten fest, dass sie zu klein ist, weswegen ich mir dann die M4 holte. 

Mal noch eine kleine Frage. Ist die Samsung 840 (ohne Pro) so viel besser als die M4? 

Denn mein Bruder hat die 840 bei nahezu gleichem System, und diese schneidet bei AS SSD deutlich besser ab.


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das hier waren die News von damals:  Crucial M4: Fehler soll bei manchen Usern Systemstart verhindern, Fehlersuche läuft - Update

Einen Unterschied wirst Du im Alltag zwischen der Crucial m4 und der Samsung SSD 840 nicht merken. Ich merke nicht mal einen Unterschied zwischen der m4 und der Samsung SSD 840 Pro oder OCZ Vertex 4.

Wenn Du also keine Benchmark Rekorde () brechen willst, reicht die normale 840er völlig aus.


----------



## unLieb (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja dass man im Alltag keinen Unterschied merkt, und die Unterschiede nur messbar sind ist mir klar. Ist ja das gleiche wie DDR2 zu DDR3. Die Unterschiede merke ich auch nur beim benchen. 


Hatte vorher seit ~ 3 Jahren einen Phenom II X4 955 mit Radeon 6950. Komponenten genügten mir eigentlich. Konnte zwar aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr auf "Ultra" spielen, aber da ich eh nicht soo der riesen Zocker bin war es mir egal. 

Nun musste mein Bruder nach Jahren von Laptop auf PC umsteigen, und sich einen 3570 (ohne K) mit Radeon 7870 Boost holen. Ja und wie das halt so bei Brüdern ist, wurmte mich das, weil er mir ja direkt dann seine Benchmarks vor die Nase halten musste. 

Also verfrüht auf Intel umgestiegen und mir einen 3770K plus zweite Radeon 6950 geholt. Mit neuem CPU und Crossfire-Gespann war ich dann wieder besser. 


Nur eben seine SSD schneidet noch besser ab.


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach, so ist das 

Das ist bei der Crucial leider so, dass die nach einer Weile beim AS SSD Benchmark rumspackt, normalerweise schafft die schon auch so um die 800 Punkte. Helfen würde da nur ein Secure Erase, was bei der Crucial m4 aber recht umständlich ist, und alle Daten sind dann natürlich auch futsch 

Oder ich schenke Dir einfach einen von meinen Screenshots, den kannst Du dann Deinem Bruder unter die Nase halten : Klick it


----------



## unLieb (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Haha, ja das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. 

Komisch finde ich aber, dass bei mir im AS SSD Benchmark storahci steht, während bei meinem Bruder iaStorA steht. 


Selbiges steht bei deiner M4 auch. Wofür steht das? Nehme mal an dass das der SSD Controller ist oder wie oder was?


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



unLieb schrieb:


> Komisch finde ich aber, dass bei mir im AS SSD  Benchmark storahci steht, während bei meinem Bruder iaStorA steht.



Das liegt daran, dass Dein Bruder den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber installiert hat, und Du nicht. Der RST-Treiber bringt bei manchen Systemen im AS SSD Benchmark ein paar Punkte mehr, Du kannst ihn ja mal installieren und schauen. --> Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie Download - ComputerBase

Außerdem solltest Du für den AS SSD Benchmark Prime95 mit laufen lassen, bringt oft erheblich mehr Punkte.


----------



## ComPort (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe eine Frage zum Zusammenspiel von SSD und Festplatte. Habe ich im Zusammenspiel von SSD u. Festplatte spürbare Performanceeinbußen wenn meine Festplatte nur eine SATA II Platte ist? Die würde ich ja an einem SATA II Port meines Mainboards anschließen während ich die neue SSD, die ich mir für die Installation meines OS kaufen möchte, dann ja an dem SATA III Anschluss betrieben wird. Ist dass dann ein Flaschenhals, so dass man sagen würde: Die Festplatte sollte dann aber auch SATA III können? Oder ist das eigentlich völlig unerheblich?

Würde mich über eine fachkundige Auskunft freuen.
Grüße

ComPort


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Halllo und willkommen im Forum, ComPort 

Eine HDD erreicht mit Hängen und Würgen gerade mal SATA 1 Geschwindigkeit. Es ist daher völlig Banane, ob Du die HDD an SATA2 oder SATA3 anschließt. SATA3 HDD's sind nur ein Marketing Gag.  Daher ist Deine Vermutung völlig richtig, dass es völlig unerheblich ist.

Selbst wenn man eine SSD an SATA2 anschließt, merkt man keinen Unterschied zu SATA3 (außer in SSD Benchmarks).


----------



## Timsu (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Obwohl aktuelle Platten schon deutlich schneller als SATA I sind. Schneller als SATA II trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Timsu schrieb:


> Obwohl aktuelle Platten schon deutlich schneller als SATA I sind.



Sequentiell vielleicht, aber praktische Relevanz hat das eher selten


----------



## roheed (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

die sata 2 HDD mögen schneller sein, aber nicht wegen der Anbindung sondern weil es neure HDD generationen sind  höhere Speicherdichte, mehr Datendurchsatz pro Umdrehung 

Hab jetzt eine Vertex 4 SSD an einem Sata 2 hängen. Klar breche ich damit keine BEnchrekorde aber sie ist immer noch sauschnell 

Wenn Hulkhardy1 das noch miterleben würde, dass ich meinem Laptop eine SSD spendiert habe.... Corsair Force in Subnotebook und eine gebrauchte V4 in meine C2Q Kiste  Nen AS SSD Screen werde ich nachreichen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

huhu, bin neu hier im thread ^^ hab mir grad mal bissl den/die startposts durchgelesen und bei der installation schon aufs erste prob gestoßen >< natürlich wird hier erklärt, wie man das macht, wenn man sein os da drauf knallen will - ich möcht die platte aber einfach so dranklemmen, als reinen (weiteren) datenspeicher quasi (nein, ihr braucht mich ned zu überreden jetz, wie toll das doch is usw ^^).

mir stellt sich also nun die frage: reichts, wenn ich die ssd reinschraub, anklemm, ggf im bios noch dieses ahci such (leiden die hdd's da dann eigentlich drunter oder wie wo wad?) und losleg? oder muss ich sonst noch was beachten?


----------



## roheed (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

einbauen und AHCI aktivieren...evlt. unterm Windows noch formatieren das du sie überhaupt bespielen kannst  Nein AHCI hat keine Auswirkung auf deine HDD...höchstens auf dein Windows das evtl. nicht mehr bootet wenn du bisher IDE an hattest


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

also die platten (hdds) sind alle über sata angeschlossen, kA ^^ also wenn das dann nich läuft, einfach ahci wieder ausmachen? is ne geschenkte platte vom kumpel (braucht se ned mehr), daher wäre ein verzicht auch ned so wild ^^


----------



## roheed (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

auf der startseite steht was man tun kann wenn man AHCI nachträglich aktivieren will...aber auch wenn du es aus lässt wird sie schnell genug sein


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> *Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*
> 
> Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> ...


tjoa... msahci gibts nich ^^ gut, hab jetz im xp geschaut, win7 hab ich jetz keine lust zu schauen. muss ich zwar wohl zwangsläufig, wenn ich das ding reinschrauben will, aber das passiert eh ned mehr heute ^^


----------



## roheed (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich glaube fast, das es den trick bei XP noch nicht gab. Zumindest ohne die SP musste man doch AHCI treiber von Hand installieren oder?!


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

SATA-AHCI über WinXP nachträglich umstellen
also das klingt irgendwie... spektakulär ^^ im win7 gibts zumindest diesen dollen ahci eintrag. an und für sich kann ich ja bestimmt xp im ide weiterlaufen lassen und bei win7 das mal mit ahci probieren oder? achne, ich muss dazu ja das bios umstellen und dann kackt xp wieder ab ^^ also lass ichs halt auf ide bis ich irgendwann mal laune hab, das alles wieder umzutüdeln.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

gut, ich hab die jetzt mal reingeschraubt, strom und daten kabel ran und xp gebootet. erkennen tut er sie schonmal, nur bei den infos ist die größe alles auf 0 ^^ ist das wegen unformatiertheit? wobei mein kumpel die ja sicher schon in benutzung hatte und danach geleert hat ^^ andere vermutung: kanns ne formatierung sein, mit der xp ned klarkommt oder so?

ach ich seh grad, er sieht das dingen scheinbar als dvd laufwerk  ich schau gleich nochma im win7 nach, was er hier dazu sagt ^^


----------



## tils (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

sorry, ich blicks nich ganz: ist die Platte auf NTFS formatiert? Falls nein, wieso nich?

Wobei selbst ohne Formatierung dürfte Windows das nich als optisches Laufwerk erkennen 


nachträglich aus ahci stellen würde ich nich machen. Ich hab das ma bei Vista gemacht und kann ich erinnern, dass es abenteuerlich war. Zudem wirst Du in der Praxis keinen Unterschied zu IDE merken. Fehlt halt NCQ, who cares


----------



## roheed (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hatte xp schon die datenträgerverwaltung? wenn ja post das mal bitte...ich glaube kaum, das das dvd lw deine ssd ist


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab grad mal die computerverwaltung gefunden (ich such mir immer nen wolf welches das war ^^) und hier schauts so aus (und dieses dolle fenster ploppt auf - ob ich das wohl mal mache? ^^).

edit: ok, habs mal initialisiert und nicht konvertiert und nun kann ich ihn formatieren. hab hier als standard auswahl ntfs, standard und volume - kann ich das so lassen? (gut volume vllt noch in ssd oder sowas umbenennen, aber das sollte ja schnurtz sein ^^). vorallem, wenn ich das in xp formatiere, kommt win7 damit ja auch klar oder? ^^

edit2: man sollte das bild auch hochladen


----------



## roheed (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja ntfs ist ein windows format welches von XP, vista, 7 und 8 verstanden wird 
ich denke dein kumpel hat die ssd "secure erased" und deswegen diese vielen schritte bis zum erfolg 


*EDIT::::::*
ist eine Tiefergehende Formatierung wo die platte quasi auf Urzustand zurück setzt. Alternativ war die Platte in einer Linux oder Apple umgebung tätig ^^ Auf jeden fall nicht weiters schlimm und solange du sie im NTFS formatierst bekommst du in der windows welt keine probleme mit...


btw, auch wenn du das nicht hören willst/wolltest  macht eine ssd eigentlich nur richtig sinn wenn das Windows drauf ist  Probier es mal aus...du willst nie nie nie wieder zurück zu einer normalen Festplatte


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

joa ich kann mir das schon sehr gut vorstellen, nur hab ich die ganze entwicklungsumgebung usw hier druff, zudem das doppel os wo man auch noch bei der installation hick hack hat... das is mir >im moment< einfach zu viel. gut, formatieren hat jedenfalls geklappt und nun erscheint sie auch im arbeitsplatz. ich frag mich jetz nur noch, wo zum teufel er das 2. dvd laufwerk hernimmt oO ich hab nur eins verbaut xD


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

alte HDD abklemmen und spaßeshalber Windows auf die SSD spielen ^^ danach ist dir kein Aufwand mehr zu groß für den Umstieg 

haha, dein zweites DVD laufwerk kommt von einer Emulation  Auch unter DEamon Tools o.ä. bekannt.


----------



## roheed (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sodele, ich hab dann mal hier die Vergleichsmessungen zwischen meiner Corsair Force und der Vertex 4  zwar nur in einem alten C2Q System aber wirkt immer noch flott wie ein Turnschuh dank SSD  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Mini Fazit:*_
Ja die Vertex 4 ist verdammt schnell...vor allem beim Benchen  weil einen nennenswerten Leistungsschub konnte ich im Alltag nicht feststellen  Was mir allerdings sehr gut gefällt ist, dass die Vertex 4 nicht so abhängig von dem Datenstrom ist wie die Sandforce SSD und die Leistung nicht so Banane einbricht wie bei den ersten Sandforce SSD wo man wöchentlich die SSD Wipern konnte wenn man immer die volle Schreibleistung wollte XD

Wie dem auch sei, meine empfehlung wie schon vor Jahren bleibt...der Umstieg von HDD auf SSD ist und bleibt weiterhin verblüffend allerdings von SSD zu SSD Generation zu wechseln im glauben man bekommt erneut so einen Kick wie es die bunt bedruckten Schachteln es einem weiß machen wollen lohnt sich in aller Regel nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> haha, dein zweites DVD laufwerk kommt von einer Emulation  Auch unter DEamon Tools o.ä. bekannt.


 das ich das überhaupt noch druff hab oO hab ich jetz bestimmt scho 2 Jahre (und sehr viel älter is der Rechner ned xD) ned mehr benutzt und garnich gewusst, dass der schmodder noch da rumfliegt xD da sieht man mal, wie sein system so zumüllt ^^

Hab btw mal WoT zum Spaß da draufgepackt. die ladezeit is jetz nich soooo geschrumpft, aber nuja. aber witzigerweise hatte ich ingame teils bis zu 3fache fps xD scheint viel von platte zu laden das ding ^^


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

den gleichen Effekt hatte ich bei Diablo 3 so krass ^^ Ruckelparty auf der HDD und auf der SSD lief es dann wieder bestens.


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal ne kurze Frage:
Meine neu eingebaute SSD (Samsung 840) gibt so ein schönes Kondensatoren-Pfeifen von sich.
Nur habe ich im Internet nur solche Fälle mit älteren Samsung-Platten gefunden.

Hab ich einfach nur Pech gehabt, oder gibts dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## Heretic (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann Pech sein. vilt ne Montags Produkt erwischt. Ist ja nicht so als wäre Samsungs 840 das Nonplusultra mit 0 defekten.

Wenns geht umtauschen. Dann sind alle sorgen weg und das nervige Pfeifen sowieso.


----------



## roheed (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

da FÄLLT mir echt nur eins ein....ooooooooo keyyyy^^

Samsung: Massenfertigung der XP941-SSD gestartet - sequenzielles Lesen mit bis zu 1.400 MB pro Sekunde

klingt ja mal nicht schlecht...auch wenn wir alle wissen das Seq. nur zum Pen** vergleichen gut ist


----------



## biohaufen (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sagt mal habt ihr eine Ahnung warum meine Crucial m4 so lahm ist ?
Habe schon mal ein Ergebnis von meiner Crucial in Verbindung von einem X58 Chipsatz gepostet und der Score war höher
--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-thread-no-1-1286-punkte-142.html#post4491640

PS: Ja die Firmware ist momentan 000F, davor hatte ich die aktuelle 070H drauf, bei der es allerdings noch langsamer war ..


----------



## roheed (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

naja jetzt schon von "lahm" zu sprechen ist auch etwas übertrieben 
zum einem ist die SSD schon paar tage in gebrauch da werden sie idr auch nen tick langsamer (thema GC) zum anderen kommen noch messungenauigkeiten hinzu und evtl. ist deine CPU im Drossel-Modus. Lass mal Prime auf einem Kern rennen und bench nochmal.


----------



## biohaufen (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe gestern ein Secure Erase durchgeführt. Dann habe ich AS SSD und nebenbei Prime95 laufen lassen und kam auf knapp 470 Punkte... Ich Frage mich nur warum einige mit einer 64GB m4 auf locker 600+ Punkte kommen ?! (Siehe AS SSD Thread)


----------



## roheed (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hmmm...ja dann ist es etwas komisch... Die ssd hängt schon am intel controller, oder? Sieht zwar danach aus aber man weiß ja nie ^^

EDIT:
wundert mich das bei dir "ATA" steht...das problem hatten wir glaub schon mal... hast du vlt. RAID im Bios aktiviert anstelle AHCI?


----------



## biohaufen (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja sie hängt am Intel Controller.
Ich habe vorhin Windows 8.1 installiert (wieder vorher ein Secure Erase gemacht) und nun steht dort statt ATA --> M4-CT064M4SSD2.
Screenshot im Anhang. --> Es lief Prime 95 im Hintergrund


----------



## roheed (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hmm der einzig wirklich "schwache" wert ist der 4k-64 read wert...der ist sehr vom gesammtsystem abhängig. kann dir jetzt aber auch keinen wirklichen Grund für nenen... hängt sonst noch viel am Sata Controller? Performt dein neues MB vlt einfach schlechter?! SCheint ja ein Haswell board zu sein oder?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, ohne Gewähr, die M4 Reihe bricht bei allen irgendwann in diesem Ausmaß ein, soll jetzt nicht sonderlich besorgniserregend sein im tagtäglichen Gebrauch, aber bei Benches halt sichtbar.


----------



## Heretic (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jaein. Das war größtenteil die Firmware versionen 000F und später. Bei denen ist die Geschw in Benchen ein klein wenig eingebrochen (vilt so 50-100pkt [zumindestens bei meiner]).

Da muss man dann aufpassen welche M4 man mit welcher Firmware vergleicht.

Ich würde aber auch sagen das der Screen grenzwertig ist. Da jede SSD halt auch toleranz technisch betrachtet werden muss. Und das system ggf irgendwo leistung verliert in Bench.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...wenn der Screen grenzwertig ist, was ist dann meiner?


----------



## biohaufen (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> hmm der einzig wirklich "schwache" wert ist der 4k-64 read wert...der ist sehr vom gesammtsystem abhängig. kann dir jetzt aber auch keinen wirklichen Grund für nenen... hängt sonst noch viel am Sata Controller? Performt dein neues MB vlt einfach schlechter?! SCheint ja ein Haswell board zu sein oder?


 Jo ist ein Haswell Board (Asus Z87 Deluxe). Habe auch schon mal alle anderen Geräte abzustöpseln und nur die SSD dran zu haben, hat jedoch nichts gebracht...
@Gohrbi: Sieht nach SATA 2 aus ?!


----------



## Heretic (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde das aber auch unter grenz wertig sehen.

Besonders beim 2ten screen für S-ATA 2 ganz ok.

Man darf sich wie gesagt nicht extrem an den As SSD werden aufhängen sie können durchaus schwanken. (siehe lese 4K werte das sind einfach schwankungen die durch den normalen betrieb entstehen normal könnte die SSD hier noch mehr schaffen)

Man bedenke das 1. Die Punkte Rekorde über 800Pkt zu den besten überhaupt gehöhren und 
2. Die Neune firmware version auchnochmal drücken.
3. Ist das bei dir auch noch die 64Gb variante. Die sind im schreiben nochmal langsamer als die 128 GB varianten. Da verlierst du auch nochmal 50pkt.

Wenn du es genau wissen willst , dann müsstest du folgendes machen.

Benchmark 3 mal durchlaufen lassen: Mittelwert.
Benchmark 3 mal + Prime laufen lassen: Mittelwert.
Erasen und das ganze nochmal. 

Da kommen auch nochmal schwankungen zu stande. Und am ende würde das auch wieder in richtung 600pkt gehen.


----------



## biohaufen (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@Heretic: Stimmt schon, das merkwürdige ist jedoch, dass ich damals nur SATA 2 hatte und die gleiche Firmware (zu dem noch eine alte fast volle Windows 7 Installation) und trotzdem einen höheren Score --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...sd-ranglisten-thread-no-1-1286-punkte-ssd.jpg


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...ja SATA 2...aber hier der Vergleich 3 GB/s und 6 GB/s


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Scheint bei der Crucial m4 normal zu sein, dass die nach einer Weile beim AS SSD Benchmark abkackt  

Meine hat zu ihren besten Zeiten auch über 800 Punkte geschafft: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-bench-m4-ct128m4ssd2-26.12.2011-15-16-23.png

Und jetzt dümpelt sie bei 400-500 Punkten rum. V.a. der beim Benchmark am höchsten bewertete 4K-64Thrd-Wert bricht total ein. Naja, im Alltag merke ich keinen Unterschied, daher juckt es mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## roheed (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

echt so krass auch bei dir?!@ Softy
Könnte es sein das vlt. Secure Erase nicht wirklich greift bei der SSD? Anders kann ich mir ja kaum erklären warum die SSD urplötzlich langsamer wird im 4k64 wert?! Kennt sonst noch einer einen Trick wie man die m4 wirklich Urlöscht?!


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Doch ein Secure Erase hat schon geholfen, aber nur sehr kurzfristig. Nach ein paar Tagen war der Wert wieder bei ~500  Punkten.


----------



## roheed (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

jo aber bei den anderen User (biohaufen zb) hat es ja nichts gebracht...die 4k64 werte waren immer noch halbiert im vergleich zur Werksauslieferung


----------



## biohaufen (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meint ihr es lohnt sich die SSD dafür einzuschicken ? Ich habe nämlich noch ca. 1 Monat  Garantie...


----------



## Heretic (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen , dass die dir nur wegen etwas schlechten 4K Werten ne Brand neue SSD geben ....

Das wird nur verschwenung von Zeit und Geld werden.

Ps: Bei mir ist der effekt anscheinend nicht so stark ich komme immer noch auf ca 600 pkt.


----------



## roheed (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

also von einem "defekt" kann man wohl nicht ausgehen. Ich will dich auch nicht davon abhalten die SSD ein zuschicken aber wird wohl echt eine verschwendete zeit und Geld Sache sein


----------



## dogfight76 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Diese Werte noch ok ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/IMG]


----------



## mojoxy (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Würde sagen ja. Habe gerade einfach mal aus Interesse auch mal wieder nen Bench laufen lassen (Laptop, ohne irgendwelche Tweaks, CPU im Idle und heruntergetaktet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also noch näher dran kommen hätte ich wirklich nicht kommen können ^^


----------



## SubLeo (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich kann bei meiner M4 keine deutlichen Einbrüche beobachten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nur 110 GB formatiert, vielleicht liegt dort ein Teil des Puzzles.


----------



## Niklman (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Leuts,
bin auf der suche nach meiner ersten ssd in meinem system 
habe so 128gb angepeilt, denke aber auch 64gb würden ausreichen. budget liegt bei rund 100€.
hab  mal ein wenig rumgeschaut; samsung, adata, crucial und corsair haben da  alle recht gute platten in meiner preisspanne, soll ich mich da an den  transferraten orientieren oder habt ihr da zufällig einen favoriten ?
oder nehmen die sich alle nichts ?

p.s. falls nötig, mein system

CPU: i7 920
Graka: 2*GTX 285 SLI
Board: Asus P6T


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gut und günstig wäre die Samung SSD 840. Einen Unterschied zu  "schnelleren" SSD's merkt man nur in SSD-Benchmarks. Und da wirst Du eh keine Rekorde aufstellen, weil Dein Board keinen SATA3-Anschluss hat. Aber auch wenn die SSD an SATA2 angeschlossen ist, merkt man im Alltag keinen Unterschied.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jupp würde dir auch zur Samsung oder Crucial raten. Beides sehr gute Geräte zum fairen Preis. Mit deinem Budget sind auch 128GB locker drin. Dann hat man auch genug Platz auf dem Teil, um neben Windows und allen Programmen, auch noch das eine oder andere Lieblingsspiel zu installieren 

Gibt's auch beide immer mal wieder im Angebot bei den gängisten Shops. Aber wenn du nicht warten möchtest, kommt's auf die fünf Euro auch nicht an 

Links: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB; Crucial m4 SSD 128GB


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

würde auch zur Samsung raten...128GB für knapp 80€ ist ja schon fast geschenkt für die gebotene Leistung ^^ Billiger geht nur noch Privat und Gebraucht! Hab für meine ein Jahr alte Vertex4 auch noch gut 50€ hin geblättert. ÜBer die "Lebensdauer" gebrauchter SSD muss man sich eigentlich nicht den Kopf zerbrechen!


----------



## Niklman (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo, besten dank an euch 

die samsung schreibt "nur" mit 130mb/s, reicht das, oder merkt man da keinen unterschied zu anderen ?
Auch in anbetracht dessen, wenn dann evtl. nächstes jahr ein neues board ansteht ?

(btw. @roheed sind lediglich 120gb auf der samsung )


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da merkt man keinen Unterschied, wenn man nicht gerade jeden Tag Unmengen auf die SSD schreibt. Im Normalfall, wenn die SSD System- und Spieleplatte ist, wird eh fast ausschließlich von der SSD gelesen. Und ob die Windows Installation jetzt 15 oder 18 Minuten dauert -->


----------



## Niklman (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oki dok,
dann nehm ich die samsung 

danke an euch jungs


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kp, dann viel Spaß mit der neuen SSD


----------



## roheed (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

meine alte ssd hat ca. 60 mb/s geschaft und meine neue packt jetzt das Sata2 maximum von 250 mb/s...klar merkt man den unterschied irgendwo. vorallem wenn man auf der SSD bleibt und keine hdd dazwischen braucht.... weil ein großes Problem bleibt bei der ganzen sache...eigentlich schaft nur eine zweite ssd soviel daten zuliefern damit man die (erste) ssd mit max speed beschreiben kann^^

Im prinzip hast ne freie 5 spurige Autobahn aber deine Karre schaft nur 120 km/h


----------



## DenAcid (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann mir jemand was zumeinen werten sagen, danke schonmal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

evtl. noch den Intel RST Treiber installieren (falls du natürlich überhaupt ein Intel system hast  ) 

Sonst sieht eigentlich alles in Ordnung aus


----------



## Niklman (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moin,

nun wollte ich endlich mal meine Samsung SSD installieren und nun fehlt anscheinend der richtige Treiber

Fehlermeldung bei der Installation :

"Beim Setup konnte keine neue Systempartition erstellt oder eine vorhandene Systempatition [...]"

Alle anderen Platten abgeklemmt
Die Platte wird erkannt
AHCI im BIOS aktiviert
Am SATA 1 oder 2 Port, beide probiert, kann die aber nicht genau zuordnen.
habe noch nicht versucht zu formatieren, aber soll man ja auch eigentlich nicht

Welchen Treiber brauche ich ? 
Board ASUS P6T
Möchte Win7 64Bit installieren

Finde bei ASUS auf der Seite anscheinend nicht das richtige, muss ich flashen, bzw. neue Firmware installieren ?

MfG


----------



## roheed (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das man Treiber braucht ist mir neu! nach außen hin ist eine SSD wie eine HDD (eigentlich ^^) 

schon mal versucht die SSD zu Löschen bzw. formatieren  (während dem Setup) wenn alles andere nicht mehr hilft ^^ evtl auch mal AHCI ausmachen...das kann man auch nachträglich wieder aktivieren ohne großen aufwand


----------



## Niklman (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab angefangen zu formatieren, nach knapp 45min jetzt abgebrochen, da sich nichts mehr regte.
nun wieder im bios auf ide gestellt und es scheint zu funktionieren.

danke soweit, hofef es klappt jetzt


----------



## roheed (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schnellformatierung angewählt gehabt?! ^^

Echt komische Sache...scheint wohl tatsächlich der AHCI Treiber zu fehlen. Evtl der fall wenn die SSD nicht am internen Sata Controller hängt sondern an addon Chips ala Gigabyte/asus usw


----------



## Niklman (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Schnellformatierung angewählt gehabt?! ^^


habs bei der installtion angewählt gehabt, hoffe mal er hat gar nicht erst angefangen mit formatieren, einen fortschritt sieht man ja nicht.

und war an den internen sata1 bzw. sata2 und sata 5 dran, hatte ich ja alles schon versucht  und jedes mal erst mal graka raus und wieder rein 

wie stell ich denn nachträglich auf AHCI ?

gruß


----------



## roheed (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

steht in meinem Startpost  hoffe nur das es bei dir auch geht nach dem schweren start


----------



## Niklman (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

oki dok,

nun hab ich alles installiert und einmal den bench durchlaufen lassen.
ist der soweit in ordnung ? -> siehe Anhang

*Platte:* Samung SSD 840
*Board: *Asus P6T
*CPU:* i7 920

noch eine frage, vor allem browser schreiben ständig cookies, temps etc. 
ist es besser sowas auszustellen ? mach ich wohl sowieso wegen sicherheit usw. aber trotzdem würde mich das interessieren


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bench sieht gut aus, AHCI ist auch aktiv. Kannst noch den Intel AHCI Treiber installieren. Bringt im Bench noch mal fünf Punkte, obs im Alltag was bringt, kann ich dir nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.

Hehe, das mit dem Browsercache habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört. Aber auch Windows schreibt ja viel Temps. Einfach gar nicht drüber nachdenken. Die Chips halten genügend aus. Bin immer noch der Überzeugung, dass ein SSD nur in extremen Ausnahmefällen wirklich an toten Zellen stirbt. Die meisten Ausfälle sind immer noch auf defekte Controller oder miese Firmware zurückzuführen.


----------



## Niklman (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ist das der richtige treiber ? 
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=%22AHCI+SATA+Driver%22

Alles klar, das beruhigt  für mich sind SSDs immernoch ein wenig "neuland" 
also brauch man sich da nicht so viele sorgen machen mit dem neubeschreiben? solange man nur die basics auf die platte haut ist alles im grünen ?

danke für den support


----------



## roheed (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das meiste hat dir ja Mojo schon beantwortet...Man kann an sich davon ausgehen, dass ein "normaler" User eine SSD nicht kaputt beschrieben bekommt! Da müssen mehrere TB (gut 50TB+) drüber laufen bis man sich sorgen machen kann über die Haltbarkeit! Ich habe nach 3 Jahren SSD Nutzung gerade mal 4TB zusammen bekommen. Also darüber brauchst du dir echt keine Sorgen machen. Ein plötzlicher Totalausfall ist natürlich wie bei jedem Elektrogerät dennoch möglich! Zb. Controller versagen oder ähnliches deshalb das Thema Backup auch mit einer SSD nicht vernachlässigen 

Such mal nach Intel RST Treiber. Er taucht in der Liste auf von deinem Link. Darauf achten, dass er mindestens aus 2013 Stammt  Alles was älter ist wäre nicht der richtige Treiber bzw. nicht der aktuellste! BTW, dein BEnch sieht soweit gut aus für ein Sata 2 Board.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

....wie @roheed schon schreibt Totalausfall...alles möglich......IMMER an die Datensicherung denken.....meine XLR8 war auch den plötzlichwen Heldentod gestorben.


----------



## roheed (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

es scheint wohl etwas dran zu sein, dass eine HDD eher schleichend stirbt allerdings SSD von heute auf morgen den Geist aufgeben. Ausnahmen bestätigen allerdings die Regel  Will auch so ehrlich sein, dass ich meiner SSD anfangs auch nicht übern weg getraut hab! Daher wöchentlich ein Vollbackup gezogen  Kann da zb Acronis nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen. Dauert idr nicht mal 10 min und der gestresste moderne Mensch als Sklave der IT kann wieder beruhigt schlafen


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...ich habe immer nur die persöhnlichen Dokumente und Bilder gesichert auf HDD in eine Part mit ALLEN Spielen,
wenn die Spiele SSD schlapp macht brauche ich die Spiele nur rüber schieben und nicht stundenlang neu vom Server laden.
Bei Steam und Origin ist da ne Menge ohne DVD zusammen gekommen.


----------



## powerschwabe (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die  Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EZRX) gibt es heute für 89€. Ist die als Datenhafen neben einer SSD zu empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, die kannst Du als Datensarg schon kaufen


----------



## roheed (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

werden die Green HDD von WD immer noch so laut wenn sie die Drehzahl runter fahren?! Hab nämlich eine alte 1TB Green HDD und bin, was das Thema Lautstärke betrifft, überhaupt nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Wulu (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So, dann komme ich auch mal zu meinem ersten Beitrag bei PCGH 

Nach längerem Überlegen habe ich nun auch vor mir eine SSD anzuschaffen, 256GB sollten es sein. 

Zu meinem System:
i7 920 (gerade Standardtakt, demnächst werde ich aber wieder auf 3,5GHZ takten)
Asus P6T Deluxe V2 mit X58 / ICH10R Chipsatz und leider nur SATA 3.0Gbit/s 

Nun weiß ich nicht so richtig für welche SSD ich mich entscheiden soll.
Bei den aktuellen Modellen scheint die Samsung 840 eine gute Wahl zu sein. Ich denke mal, dass es leistungsmäßig völlig egal ist für welche der aktuellen SSD's ich mich entscheide (wegen SATA 3.0Gbit/s)?
Gibt es abgesehen von der Leistung und natürlich dem Preis noch andere Argumente für eine bestimmte SSD? 
Oder lohnt sich sogar ein Upgrade auf SATA 6.0Gbit/s? Controller gibt es ja schon für unter 20€

Ferner habe ich überlegt ob bei einem SATA 3.0Gbit/s Anschluss nicht sogar eine gebrauchte Samsung 830 ausreicht.
Spricht etwas gegen dieses ältere Modell? Was haltet ihr vom Gebrauchtkauf einer SSD?


----------



## Heretic (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Willkommen,

Wie schon ofter mal berichtet ist es nicht schlim , wenn eine aktuelle SSD durch einen S-ATA 2 anschluss "gebremst" wird. 
Da würde ich nicht unnötig das Geld für nen Controller ausgeben.
Zumal da nicht gewährleistet ist , dass du davon booten kannst usw.

Beim nächsten aufrüsten des Board einfach über die mehrleistung freuen 

Dahingehend einfach die 840 nehmen und zufrieden sein.

Du kannst auch gebrauchte SSDs kaufen. Wie aber auch bei neuen würde ich keine Sandforce SSDs nehmen usw.
Die alten empfehlungen ala.

Crucial M4 ,
Samsung 830 ,
Plextor M5 usw sind gute anlaufstellen.

Da musst du natürlich etwas einschätzen was du ausgeben willst.
auch , wenn SSDs keine große Abnutzung haben (Theoretisch halten die dinger ja länger als der Hersteller angibt) ,
würde ich bei dieser Art von gebraucht ware definitiv sehr vorsichtig sein und nicht allzuviel ausgeben.

Ne Samsung 840 250GB kostet ja ca 140 euro.
Da würde ich persöhnlich maximal 100 euro für ne gebrauchte 250GB platte nehmen. Sonst lohnt das Risiko kaum.
z.B Crystal Disk Info zeigt Tendenzen da aufjedenfall informieren vor kauf.

Ansonsten ist gebraucht eine möglichkeit

MfG Heretic


----------



## roheed (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi und Herzlich willkommen hier bei uns im Forum ^^

Hab mir jetzt letztens auch eine gebrauchte SSD gekauft (Vertex 4) Da man die Dinger so gut wie nicht kaputt beschrieben bekommt mache ich mir da weniger sorgen über eine gebraucht SSD. Zum Thema Sata3 wurde ja auch schon einiges gesagt...unterm strich ist es relativ Wurst ob du S2 oder S3 hast. Die Mehrleistung verpufft im Alltag ins nichts  Auch wirst du kaum bis gar keinen unterschied zwischen einer aktuellen und einer älteren SSD Generation feststellen können. 

Klingt alles ein wenig schwammig/doof aber es ist letztendlich wirklich alles nur eine frage vom Geldbeutel. Einen großen unterschied kann man im Alltag kaum ausmachen! Evtl. um Sandforce einen bogen machen auch wenn ich die sache persönlich als weniger tragisch ansehe. Meine rennt auch noch nach drei jahren wie am ersten tag.


----------



## Wulu (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Erstmal danke für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten.  

Einen SATA 6.0Gbit/s Controller werde ich wohl nicht kaufen. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass so ein 20€ Controller viel schneller läuft als ein guter SATA 3.0Gbit/s..

Bei Neukauf wird es wohl eine Samsung 840 werden. 

Zu den Gebrauchten habe ich aber noch ein par Fragen:
In diesem Threat war Anfang des Monats die Rede von einem starken Leistungsabfall der Crucial M4 nach einiger Zeit. Kann die Leistung bei jeder SSD so stark Abfallen oder war das eher eine Ausnahme bzw. nur bei der M4 der Fall?
Bestehen bei aktuelleren Sandforce Modellen immernoch die gleichen Probleme wie Anfangs? (z.B. mit dem TRIM Befehl)


----------



## Heretic (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi. 

Also durch die modernere firmware ist zwar im bench weniger moeglich im realen leben merkse das aber nicht.

Das die leistung nach ner zeit abfaellt kommt durch den controller und wie er die ssd verwaltet.
Ist dies der fall kann man die ssd jedoch erasen und erhalt sehr viel leistung zurueck.
Zudem ist nicht jeder betroffen.

Ich benutze meine ssd nun seit ca 1 1/2 jahren ununterbrochen ohne leistungsverlust.

Die einzige ssd die ich kenne wo sich der sandforce controller zum positiven gewechselt hat ist die vertex 4 .
Bei den anderen wuerde ich aufjedenfall aufpassen. Und ggf lieber was apa m4 oder 830 nehmen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Wulu (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Samsung hat letzte Woche eine weitere SSD rausgebracht, die 840 Evo.
Es scheint eine verbesserte Version der 840 Basic zu sein, die größte Neuerung ist wohl ein TurboWrite-Cache der SLC-Flash simuliert.
Können die Daten in den Cache geschrieben werden (bei der 250GB Version ist er 3GB groß) soll die SSD deutlich schneller abreiten. 
_Für mich eher uninteressant, für andere aber vielleicht: Die Platte ist auch mit 1TB erhältich._

Sie ist bis jetzt nur bei wenigen Händlern für ~170€ erhältlich. Mir scheint es fast sinnvoll noch eine Woche zu warten bis mehr Händler die SSD im Angebot haben, 
vielleicht sinkt der Preis ja nochmal. 
Würde sich, auch wenn ich mit meinem SATA 3.0Gbit/s Anschluss die Karte nicht auslasten kann, der Mehrpreis zur 840 Basic (30€) lohnen?
Was haltet ihr von dem Model? Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Heretic (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich glaube sogut wie niemand hat real erfahrung mit der Karte. 
Lasse mal erstmal nen Monat laufen , dann werden wir sehen.

Der Preis pendelt sich ein und kinderkrankheiten gehen.

Wenn du aber möchtest darfst du die Evo gerne Testen. In der Theorie macht die Karte nen super eindruck.

Ob sich die 30 euro lohnen ist jedem überlassen. Die unterschiede innerhalb einer SSD Gernation ist eher marginal. Im Realen leben kaum spürbar.
Im vergleich zu angestaubten M4 oder ähnlich wird man aber bestimmt 1-2 Sekunden im Realleben raushauen können.

Da du aber limitiert bist. Würde ich persöhnlich aktuell eher zu "nein" tendieren. Du würdest ehh keine Vorteile von haben...


----------



## roheed (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

von der Evo habe ich auch schon was gelesen...insbesondere das mit dem SLC Flash klingt zumindest in der Theorie interessant. Einen gewissen leistungseinbruch über Zeit scheinen die meisten SSD zu haben und wirkt auf mich auch leicht gewollt von den Herstellern. Vermutlich um die Lebensdauer zu erhöhen...man weiß es nicht


----------



## Wulu (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nochmal danke für die Hilfe. 

Da die 840 Evo frühestens ab dem 09.08.2013 verfügbar ist (das wahrscheinlich dann erst ab 180€) und ich mehr oder weniger unter Zeitdruck stehe werde ich mich wohl für die 840Basic entscheiden.
Die Gebrauchtpreise verstehe ich auch nicht so wirklich... Für eine gebraucht 830 256GB wird teilweise mehr ausgegeben als für eine neue 840 256GB . 

Die 840 Evo sieht im allgmeinen aber sehr interssant aus. Wie die ersten Benchmarks zeigen scheint der SLC-Cash besonders im allgemeinen Kopierbetrieb deutliche Vorteile zu bringen. Die 840Pro ist nicht wirklich schneller. 
Aber wie Heretic schon erwähnt hat muss man wohl auf mögliche Kinderkrankheiten oder weitere Benchmarks und Praxistests warten um wirklich urteilen zu können.


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

bei ebay schält vielen leuten die Birne aus ^^ kein Einzelfall das Gebrauchtware teilweise teurer weggeht als neu  hab meine Privat gekauft.


----------



## mojoxy (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Wulu schrieb:


> Die Gebrauchtpreise verstehe ich auch nicht so wirklich... Für eine gebraucht 830 256GB wird teilweise mehr ausgegeben als für eine neue 840 256GB


Das kann ich aber sogar noch halbwegs nachvollziehen, denn die 830er ist (für mich) das bessere SSD im Vergleich zur 840er (non-pro). Allerdings würde ich auch keine allzu großen Summen mehr dafür ausgeben. Vor allem nicht auf eBay und/oder von Unbekannt!

Ein "Herzliches Willkommen im Forum" noch von meiner Seite! Ich war die letzten Tage im Urlaub und habe gerade erst durch meine Mails geschaut. Als _Neuling_ in Sachen SSDs scheinst du dich aber schon recht gut auszukennen. Würde mich freuen, wenn du hier öfter vorbeischaust. Würde dem Forum sicher nicht schaden 

Grüße


----------



## Wulu (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Warum ist für dich die 830 die bessere SSD? 
In den Benchmarks ist die 840 etwas schneller (auch wenn die paar IOPS und Mbit/s in der Praxis ziemlich egal sind).
Die 840 ist energiesparender (mindestens brachiale 0,5 Watt ) und ich denke auch, dass die Samsung die 840 in Sachen Haltbarkeit und Firmware verbessert hat. Oder nutzen die beiden SSD's die selbe Firmware?


Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte eine gebrauchte 830 mit 256GB unter 100€ zu bekommen würde ich sie auch der 840 vorziehen,
aber in dieser Sekunde habe ich meine 840 bestellt  .  



mojoxy schrieb:


> Als _Neuling_ in Sachen SSDs scheinst du dich aber schon recht gut auszukennen. Würde mich freuen, wenn du hier öfter vorbeischaust. Würde dem Forum sicher nicht schaden


Danke , ich habe mich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren wenig mit PC's beschäftigt, daher ist diese "neue Technologie" namens SSD komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Daher gab es in den letzten Tagen einiges nachzuholen .


----------



## mojoxy (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn du dir die Benchmarks noch mal genauer ansiehst, wird dir auffallen, dass die 830er Serie das "rundere" Produkt ist. Die 840er ist mir im Schreiben etwas zu schwach. Klar für den Windowsbetrieb sind die Lesewerte eh wichtiger und die meisten werden eh keinen Unterschied bemerken, aber irgendwo muss man ja nen Vergleich anstellen. Sonst könnt man auch gleich irgendein SSD nehmen und den Suchenden empfehlen nach dem farbigen Aufkleber auf dem Gehäuse oder der Verpackung zu wählen


----------



## Wulu (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der 830 und 840 ist so marginal, dass bunte Aufkleber wirklich Entscheidungsgründe sein können  . (natürlich sollte man diese Aussage nicht zu ernst nehmen)

Ich habe vor die SSD dann zusammen mit einer 2,5" HDD in den gleichen Einbaurahmen zu bauen. Die Vibrationen der HDD dürften der SSD nicht Schaden oder? SSD gelten ja als sehr robust.


----------



## mojoxy (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja natürlich sind die Unterschiede gering und ein bisschen Glück ist auch immer im Spiel. Aber bei gleichem Preis würde ich wohl die 830er der 840er vorziehen.

Bezüglich Vibrationen, Stößen oder sonstigen äußeren Einflüssen (außer vielleicht extreme Hitze und Stöße) brauchst du dir auch keine großen Gedanken machen. Ist ja nichts mechanisches in einem SSD vorhanden, dass groß darauf reagieren könnte (im Gegensatz zu HDDs). Kannst es auch einfach mit Klebeband irgendwo ins Gehäuse bappen (selbst schon gemacht). SSDs sind, auch wenn man es durch diverse Panikmache z.B. in Foren, zunächst gar nicht glauben mag, viel pflegeleichter als HDDs


----------



## Heretic (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Auf diversen veranstaltungen ala gamescon usw gibt auch mitlerweile immer so typen von den firmen die ne ssd nehmen aufn boden schmeißen und sagen das haelt die aus. Und packen die dann am pc und verschenken die danach.


----------



## mojoxy (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja geschenkt würde ich sie nehmen


----------



## roheed (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nen elektrischen wackler kann jedes gerät durch zu viel Krafteinwirkung bekommen  aber sonst halten die Dinger schon recht viel aus ^^ einem kollegen ist die externe 3,5" hdd schon bei ersten Sturz übern jordan ... über 1,5TB Daten futsch


----------



## Wulu (3. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe meine SSD jetzt eingebaut und werde gleich mal Win 7 drauf installieren. 

Gibt es denn beim Benchen von SSD's oder allgemein Festplatten etwas zu beachten?
Ist es besser wenn ich das Benchmark (CrystalDisk und AS SSD) über das System auf meiner normalen HDD benche oder wenn ich auf der SSD ein System installiere und dann benche?


----------



## Softy (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei SSD's sollte die automatische Defragmentierung abgeschaltet werden, das macht Windows 7 aber automatisch, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird. Ansonsten kann man noch dieses Tool einmal durchlaufen lassen, das übernimmt alle optimalen Einstellungen automatisch: SSD Tweaker - Elpamsoft.com

Mehr Punkte in Benchmarks holst Du raus, wenn die SSD komplett leer ist und das BS auf einer anderen Platte installiert ist. Ein Secure Erase schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Wulu (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe jetzt Windows 7 Professional 64bit mit allen, außer einigen, mir unwichtig erscheinenden, optionalen Windows Updates installiert.
Einstellungen wurden noch keinen vorgenommen und Treiber sind auch nur die Standarttreiber, die sich Windows selbst sucht drauf.
Trotzdem sind auf der SSD schon 28,7GB belegt, das ist doch recht viel oder? Ich meine gelesen zu haben eine Windows 7 Installation benötigt nur 8GB.

*Edit: Bin jetzt bei 25GB angekommen und das scheint, ohne etwas an Auslagerundsdateien, Ruhemodus und Ähnlichem zu ändern normal zu sein *


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moin, ich suche eine SSD mit mehr als 200GB, soll in ein Thinkpad T440s. Also die HDD wird wohl das erste was rausfliegt. 
Dabei sollte der Apparat möglichst billig sein, ohne viel Firlefanz, aber trotzdem zügig arbeiten. Und dabei möchte ich keine Rekorde aufstellen in Benchmarks oder sonstwas. Einfach für den Alltag, um dort eine bessere Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit hinzubekommen.
Wie gesagt, der Preis ist mir wichtig, möglichst günstig.


----------



## Softy (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Wulu schrieb:


> *Edit: Bin jetzt bei 25GB angekommen und das  scheint, ohne etwas an Auslagerundsdateien, Ruhemodus und Ähnlichem zu  ändern normal zu sein *



Ein frisch installiertes Windows benötigt etwa 20GB Speicherplatz.



iceman650 schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche eine SSD mit mehr als 200GB, soll in ein Thinkpad T440s. Also die HDD wird wohl das erste was rausfliegt.
> Dabei sollte der Apparat möglichst billig sein, ohne viel Firlefanz, aber trotzdem zügig arbeiten. Und dabei möchte ich keine Rekorde aufstellen in Benchmarks oder sonstwas. Einfach für den Alltag, um dort eine bessere Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit hinzubekommen.
> Wie gesagt, der Preis ist mir wichtig, möglichst günstig.



Ich würde diese kaufen: Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s. Noch günstiger gibt es nur so SanDisk Kram mit unbekanntem oder SandForce Controller. Würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gerade nochmal geschaut, Intel bietet ja auch noch 180gb-SSDs an. Die würden auch gehen, wie sieht es da aus?


----------



## Softy (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du meinst die Intel SSD 335? Ich würde wie gesagt keine SSD mit Sandforce Controller nehmen, die Leistung bricht da meist früher ein als bei anderen Controllern und die maximalen Lese- und Schreibraten sind nur ein schlechter Marketing-Gag, weil die nur mit extrem komprimierbaren Daten erreicht werden  Schau Dir den ATTO-Benchmark an, da liegen die Sandforce SSD's ganz weit vorne, weil da nur Nullen geschrieben werden  

Außerdem ist die Intel SSD 335 vom Preis / Gigabyte-Verhältnis schlechter als die Samsung SSD 840.


----------



## iceman650 (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie sieht es mit der 840er Evo aus?
Sollte ja etwas fixer sein, die 19nm machen mich aber skeptisch. Bzw lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 20€?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der 840er Evo aus?
> Sollte ja etwas fixer sein, die 19nm machen mich aber skeptisch. Bzw lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 20€?


 
Stimmt schon, je kleiner die Fertigung, desto weniger Schreib/Löschzyklen sind möglich. Ich hätte aber keine Bedenken, die EVO zu kaufen. Wenn die 840 günstiger ist, würde ich aber zu der greifen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Lohnt sich eig, rein aus Performance gründen, Win 8 als OS für ein SSD-System zu nutzen?


----------



## mojoxy (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn dein MB die Quickboot Option unterstützt, dann auf jeden Fall. Im Betrieb selbst wirst du wohl kaum einen Unterschied zu Windows 7 feststellen (also rein aus der Performance-Sicht - dass das UI grundlegend unterschiedlich ist, dürfte wohl mittlerweile jedem klar sein  ).


----------



## Cheater (31. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi, ich habe seit heute eine Samsung 840 Evo. Ich möchte nun regelmäßig Backups von der Platte machen und frage mich welches Programm dafür gut geeignet ist. Ist es empfehlenswert nicht jedes mal ein komplettes Backup zu machen, sondern nur von den Daten die sich geändert haben und dann nach dem z.B. 5. Backup wieder ein vollstädiges? Ich habe hier noch Norton Ghost 15 rumliegen, aber richtig überzeugen tut mich das nicht. Vielen Dank!


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich verwende für Backups Acronis und bin damit recht zufrieden. Gibt auch viele Einstellmöglichkeiten zur Art und Wiederholung der Backups, sodass du deine Vorstellung davon recht gut verwirklichen können solltest.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. August 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Seit Win 7 reicht doch die eingebaute Backupfunktion vollkommen aus, oder übersehe ich einen triftigen Grund ein Drittherstellerprodukt nutzen zu wollen?


----------



## Cheater (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Vielen Dank nochmal zu den Backup antworten. Ich habe mich noch nicht so wirklich entschieden, wie ich das nun genau mache, aber wird schon noch. Nocheinmal eine andere Frage. Ich habe heute einmal die Evo durch den Benchmark gejagt und war über die Ergebnisse porsitiv überrascht. Laut Lenovo unterstützt mein Laptop nur Sata II, aber das sind doch eindeutig Werte, die man nur mit Sata III erreichen kann, oder?


----------



## Heretic (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also bei den 4K werten könnte man jetzt streiten. 
Aber bei den Seq werten muss es aller mindestens ein S-ATA 3 chip sein. Ob Nativ oder extra egal aber es muss S-ATA 3 sein.
Mir ist nicht bekannt wie man sonst das hinbekommen sollte.

Tja sei froh hat dich Lenovo angelogen , war doch S-ATA 3 verbaut ^^

Was isses den für ein Teil. anhand des Chipsatzes erkennt man meist tendenzen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Cheater (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Es ist ein Lenovo Edge E320. Darin ist ein Intel HM65 verbaut, der theoretisch Sata III kann. Ansonsten habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was Sata III bestätigt.


----------



## Re4dt (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Leute, kurze Frage 

Habe mir eine SSD gekauft (Samsung 840 EVO) 
Nun ist in der Verpackung irgendwie eine CD dabei?  Brauche ich diese? Ansonsten einfach alte Platte ausstecken, SSD rein und Windoof installieren?


----------



## Gohrbi (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...bei der 840 Pro war auch ne CD dabei. 2 gute Programme...wenn du sie willst "Samsung Magician" zum optimieren der SSD und Samsung Data Migration"
Das hat mir besonders gefallen, weil du damit dein Systen sauber umziehen kannst. SSD anschließen und normal starten, dann installiert sich die SSD
ihre Treiber und dann öffnest du SDM und sagst, dass du auf diese Samsung umziehen willst....machen lassen und Neustart. ES ist deine 840 mit C als 
Betriebssystem und wenn alles gut übernommen wurde kannst du die alte systemplatte formatieren und fertig.

Nur den Samsung Zieldatenträger auswählen und der Rest geht allein.


----------



## Re4dt (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Allerdings hätte ich dann zwei Probleme: 
1. Habe ich keinen SATA -> USB Adapter. Habe nur die Basic Edition gekauft. 
2. Habe mehr als 200GB Daten auf :C, die SSD hat nur 120GB. 

Aber es ist schon ohne die CD möglich so wie ich das nun herauslese?


----------



## Heretic (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das umziehen kannst du ja auch ohne usb machen. Einfach die platte drinn lassen und ueber s-ata laufen lassen. Usb waere ja nur ein alternativ weg.

Wenn deine jetztige partition c 200 gb betraegt ist das natuerlich etwas doof.

Koennte klappen wenn die restlichen 90 gb keine daten enthaelt und das programm das korrekt durchfuehrt. 

Vertrauen wuerde ich darauf jedoch nicht. Am besten vorher daten sicher .


----------



## Re4dt (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok dann werde ich das mit der CD machen. 

Ich sichere einfach meine Daten auf meine Backupplatte. Lösche sie von C sodass diese unter 100GB bleibt und kopier alles auf die SSD anschließend wieder formatieren und gut ist? 
Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe


----------



## Heretic (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das kannst du versuchen. Ich würde das "alte" C jedoch 2 Tage behalten. Dass du auch sicherstellst das wirklich alles glat gelaufen ist.

Manche Fehler tauchen erst auf , wenn du ne Programm startest oder Windows ne Update macht oder was auch immer.

Wenns ne paar Tage läuft das alte C formatieren und fertig.

Kannst ja mal berichten obs einfach war usw. Hab zwar selber schon die CD ne paar mal inne Hand gehabt aber bei denen , wo ich die SSD eingebaut habe war eine Neuinstallation immer besser....


----------



## Gohrbi (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...wenn du es so machst, dann wird das schon klappen. Das gute ist ja, dass hierbei die Verknüpfungen zu anderen Platten ordentlich übernommen werden.


----------



## Re4dt (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was ein Krampf  
So endlich fertig. Habe wohl wahrscheinlich alles Falsch gemacht was man so falsch machen kann. Das klonen hat nicht funktioniert. 
Anschließend habe ich die Platte während der Installation zugewiesen. Den AHCI Modus natürlich auch vergessen anzuschalten vor der Installation.... 
Es hätte so einfach sein können aber nein ich stell mich mal wieder extrem Dumm an 
Habe den AHCI Modus nachträglich aktiviert. 

Passt das so mit den Werten nun ?


----------



## Gohrbi (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...ich will dir da mal nicht zustimmen... was gab es beim klonen für Probleme? Ich habe den Umzug 2x gemacht und alles lief super ab.
Na ja, wie dem auch sei. Die Werte sehen doch ganz ordentlich aus für SATA 2.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Fehleintrag....sorry


----------



## Re4dt (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...ich will dir da mal nicht zustimmen... was gab es beim klonen für Probleme? Ich habe den Umzug 2x gemacht und alles lief super ab.
> Na ja, wie dem auch sei. Die Werte sehen doch ganz ordentlich aus für SATA 2.


 
Das Problem war, sobald ich die SSD angeschlossen habe. War direkt meine eigentliche HDD nicht mehr auswählbar im BIOS. Bzw er startete nicht. 
Da ich sehr ungeduldig bin, hab ich dann anschließend einfach es sein lassen 

Kleine Frage irgendwie sind Installationen von Programmen genauso schnell wie bei meiner HDD  Das ist aber nicht normal oder?


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nabend zusammen,

Ich wollte mir bald diese SSD Festplatte zulegen und wollte halt fragen?


1.1 Lohnt es sich eine SSD zu Kaufen?!


Produktdetails Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s - ATELCO Computer



Zeus


----------



## Heretic (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi,

Lohnen tut sich eine SSD aufjedenfall, der Pc lädt die Sachen deutlich schneller und der Pc fühlt sich flüssiger an.

Je nach Aufgabengebit merkt man das natürlich stärker oder weniger.

Da man sich aber schnell dran gewöhnt hin und wieder mal an nen normalen Pc setzten , dann merkt man die erhabenheit besser 

Ich finde lediglich Altelco etwas teurer. Bei MF im Midnightshopping fürn Zehner günstiger zu bekommen ... : Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten greif zu. Wenn du es hast auch gerne die größere 250GB version. 

MfG Heretic


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Heretic schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Lohnen tut sich eine SSD aufjedenfall, der Pc lädt die Sachen deutlich schneller und der Pc fühlt sich flüssiger an.
> 
> ...




Ahh ok, aber da muss ich ja auch noch mit den Versandkosten rechnen. Da komme ich wieder auf den >Preis wie bei Atelco! 


zeus


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, das kostenlose midnight-Shopping ist erst ab 100€ Warenwert möglich.

Alternativ zur Samsung SSD  840 könnte man auch die Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s kaufen, ist auch eine empfehlenswerte SSD


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, das kostenlose midnight-Shopping ist erst ab 100€ Warenwert möglich.

Alternativ zur Samsung SSD  840 könnte man auch die Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s kaufen, ist auch eine empfehlenswerte SSD


----------



## StefanStg (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Doppelpost bitte vermeiden

Kein Wunder das du so viele Post hast


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Server hat gesponnen


----------



## StefanStg (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das täte ich jetzt auch sagen


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ein Versuch war's wert...


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja dann kaufe ich die doch bei Atelco.


----------



## noctum (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe vor, mir die Crucial CT512M4SSD2 512GB für 275€ zuzulegen.
 Nun habe ich aber viele Kundenrezensionen und Kommentare gelesen, bei denen (größtenteils) die Version mit 512GB plötzlich stirbt.
 Würdet Ihr mir für den Preis trotzdem dazu raten, mit der Hoffnung, dass sie nicht stirbt?
 Hat jemand von euch schon diese (ärgerliche) Erfahrung gemacht? Sichert Ihr eure SSD täglich auf ein Datengrab?
 Welche Firmware sollte man aufspielen? Hab gelesen, die aktuellste sei nicht die stabilste.


----------



## Heretic (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi die Crucial M4 ist eigendlich ne sehr sichere SSD (meine ist jetzt fast 2 Jahre im Betrieb)
und sowas hab ich nocht nicht direkt gelesen.

Was du jedoch meinen köntest ist der Öminöse xyz Stunden Bug den die erste (und 2te) M4 version hatte.
Dabei lief die SSD ganz normal. Jedoch bei einer bestimmten Laufzeit ging sie nicht mehr. (war aber nicht ansich defekt !)

Dieser ist jedoch behoben !!! Einfach die neuste Firmaware und das teil läuft wie sonst auch.
Der einzige Unterschied ist , das bei den neuen die Benchmark werte etwas zurück gehen. Aber von instabilität höhre ich zum ersten mal o.O

Der Preis von 275Euro ist jetzt nix tolles aber auch nix schlimmes. Kannste also nehmen.
Wenns moderner sein soll such mal bei geizhals.de nach der Samsung 840 evo.

Mfg Heretic


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Crucial m4 ist nach wie vor empfehlenswert, allerdings würde ich auch zur aktuelleren Samsung SSD 840 (EVO) oder Crucial m500 in der gewünschten Größe greifen.


----------



## Memphys (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gibt es irgendeinen relevanten Unterschied zwischen Crucial M500 240GB und Samsung 840 Evo 250GB (abgesehen von 10GB zusätzlichem Speicher )? Welche ist empfehlenswerter?


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nabend,

Ich habe eine Frage?

• Ist bei dem Corsair Force GS 360GB auch eine CD wie bei der Samsung SSD 840 dabei für das klonen der Festplatte?


----------



## pr1nz1p (9. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moin Leute,
würde mir gerne eine SSD zulegen. Was ist momentan zu empfehlen? Preislich sollte sie ca. 100€ kosten, wenn ihr aber meint, es lohnt sich 50€ oder so draufzulegen, kann sie auch gerne mehr kosten.
Genutzt würde sie natürlich nur fürs OS und ein paar Programme.
Beste Grüße und vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Softy (9. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da würde ich die Samsung SSD 840 EVO oder die Crucial m500 in der gewünschten Größe kaufen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



pr1nz1p schrieb:


> ...
> Genutzt würde sie natürlich nur fürs OS und ein paar Programme.
> Beste Grüße und vielen Dank im voraus!


 
Da 60GB in meinen Augen was knapp sind, würde ich zu 120GB raten, da wirst Du keinerlei Probleme bei diesen Wünschen haben, sondern eher noch Reserven 

Softy schließe ich mich an und empfehle die 8410er Evo Serie von Samsung - 
https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-120gb-mz-7te120bw-a977934.html


----------



## Gohrbi (11. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...also 60 GB ist sehr knapp. Ich wollte auch meine M4 64Gb nehmen und mußte einsehen, dass
der Platz schnell gefüllt war. Somit bin ich auf eine größere SSD umgezogen.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, das ist echt schlimm. Jedesmal, wenn ich eine SSD kaufe, denke ich, dass das für die nächste Zeit gut ausreicht. Schwupp, ist die SSD voll, und ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht die größere gekauft habe


----------



## belugma (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

suche für mein Gamingsystem, neben einer SSD noch eine Festplatte, wo Spieleaufnahmen, Filme und Musik draufkommen. 
Die Festplatte sollte schon 1TB besitzen. Diese Platten haben sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen, nur ist meine Frage, ob diese für die oben genannten Anforderungen reichen. Die Festplatte sollte auch einen annehmbaren Geräuschpegel besitzen.


Produktvergleich Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003), Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001), Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX), Western Digital WD Black 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD1002FAEX), 


Es sollte schon eine Western Digital Blue/Black oder eine Seagate Barracuda sein.

Welche von den WDs sollte man eher nehmen, die Black oder die Blue? Die Black soll angeblich richtig laut werden, was man so im Internet liest. Dann gibt es die Black noch als "extra" Version mit "4KB-Sektoren", was ist das? Hat das Vorteile? 
Weil, wenn ich so bedenke, dass die Black in 1TB genauso viel kostet, wie die Seagate mit 2TB, würde ich ja ehere zur Seagate tendieren. Nur ist meine Frage halt, ob diese Platte für Aufnahmen, etc. reicht, ohne Framelaggs zu verursachen.

Wenn ihr noch andere Vorschläge hat, immer her damit


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich glaube Du bist im falschen Thread...

Aber unabhängig davon kann ich dir die -
https://geizhals.at/de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-3tb-st3000dm001-a686485.html
sehr empfehlen, habe persönlich damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Softy (11. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir sind schon 2 von den 3000GB Barracuda's abgeraucht  

Persönlich würde ich daher eher eine Western Caviar Blue / Red oder Green in der gewünschten Größe kaufen.


----------



## mojoxy (11. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bist wohl tatsächlich ein bisschen im falschen Thread, aber wenn du schon mal da bist, wollen wir dir auch antworten 

Wenn dir Lautstärke wirklich wichtig ist, dann sei dir ernsthaft eine 2,5" Platte empfohlen. Die hörst du wirklich nicht mehr. Eine 7200rpm 3,5" HDD würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr verbauen (außer in meinem Server, aber da ist mir die Lautstärke auch recht egal). Wozu auch? Die 5400rpms sind schnell genug, selbst mit den 2,5" Platten komme ich super klar. Liegen ja eh nur Daten drauf und denen ist das recht Wurst wie schnell die Platte dreht. Für den Speed hast du ja eh das SSD


----------



## belugma (11. November 2013)

Da habe ich tatsächlich im falschen Thread gepostet <.<

Nundenn, ich habe meine Wahl doch noch eingrenzen können. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die WD Blue und die Seagate Barracuda übrig, da die Black doch recht extrem laut sein soll, laut diversen Usern. 

Was würdet ihr nehmen? Die 1Tb Varianten der beiden Platten kosten ja in etwa dasselbe, wobei die 2TB Version der Seagate auch günstig zu bekommen ist, die ich dann auch bevorzugen würde, wenn es die Seagate werden sollte.

Welche der beiden Festplatten ist denn besser geeignet, um (Spiel)aufnahmen ohne "Framelaggs" aufzunehmen.
Welche der beiden Platten hat eine niedrigere Ausfallquote?


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zum frapsen würde ich schon eine schnelle HDD kaufen, also eher die Seagate Barracuda, oder wenn Dir 1000 GB reichen die Caviar Blue.

Zu den Ausfallraten: Disques durs - Les taux de retour des composants (8) - HardWare.fr


----------



## Greutel (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallihallo,
Habe zur Zeit eine caviar green und möchte meinem system+bf3+bf4 Beine machen, der Rest bleibt auf der HDD (die anderen games laden interessanterweise viel schneller als Bf).
Budget 120€. Habe an plextor gedacht wegen dem pcgh-test.
Oder würde eine fixe HDD (barracuda) reichen?


----------



## maar (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

HAllo leute. ich erwäge mir bald eine erste SSD Platte zu kaufen. So um die 120GB. MIt wieviel EUronen wäre ich dabei? Wer kennt den aktuellen Markt?
Würde eine SSD auf meinem Sytem (Signatur) gut laufen?


----------



## ich111 (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist z.B. empfehlenswert. Dein System ist gut für SSDs wenn Win Vista oder besser installiert ist. Dein System bietet nämlich AHCI und damit bei passendem OS Trim und Sata 2 (3GB/s), was aber nichts macht, eine SSD ist ja hauptsächlich durch die fast nicht vorhandene Zugriffszeit so flott.


----------



## Greutel (17. November 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist z.B. empfehlenswert. Dein System ist gut für SSDs wenn Win Vista oder besser installiert ist. Dein System bietet nämlich AHCI und damit bei passendem OS Trim und Sata 2 (3GB/s), was aber nichts macht, eine SSD ist ja hauptsächlich durch die fast nicht vorhandene Zugriffszeit so flott.



Merkt man da einen großen unterschied z.b. zur plextor m5 pro?


----------



## guna7 (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Leute,

hab in der PCGH 12/2013 (S. 56) gelesen, dass es beim Umstieg auf Haswell Prozessoren Probleme mit Sandforce SF-1200 Controllern kommen kann. Da ich den Umstieg auf eben jene Plattform plane mache ich mir jetzt Sorgen wegen meiner angegrauten aber tadellos funktionierenden SSD (OCZ Vertex 2). Sollte ich deshalb auch den Kauf einer neuen SSD in Erwägung ziehen? Mir ist schon klar, dass neuere SSD`s schneller sind. Aber aus Kostengründen würde ich gerne meine alte "Platte" behalten. 

Ist euch da was bekannt?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Greutel schrieb:


> Merkt man da einen großen unterschied z.b. zur plextor m5 pro?



Nein, in der Praxis merkt man da keinen Unterschied. Ich habe eine Samsung SSD 840 Pro  und die gute alte Crucial m4 (sogar an SATA2 angeschlossen). Und jetzt rate mal, ob ich einen Unterschied merke


----------



## Greutel (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

dann wirds wohl eine günstige halbwegs aktuelle wie die 840 evo 
oder sind gaanz günstige wie z.b. kingston ssdnow v300/Crucial M500 auch empfehlenswert?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Crucial m500 ist absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Greutel (17. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Crucial m500 ist absolut empfehlenswert



Auch die 120gb Version?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, wieso nicht? Meinst Du wegen der geringeren Schreibgeschwindigkeit? Die merkt man in der Praxis nicht.


----------



## Greutel (17. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, wieso nicht? Meinst Du wegen der geringeren Schreibgeschwindigkeit? Die merkt man in der Praxis nicht.



Juhu! Mal wieder Geld gespart


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Viel Spaß damit  Die habe ich neulich erst für einen Bekannten verbaut, ist schon ein gutes Teil


----------



## Greutel (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gibts was gegen die kingston v300 (120gb) einzuwenden? ist mit 70€ ja mit das günstigste, auch günstiger als eine Crucial oder Sandisk.
Ich möchte lediglich mein System und die Level-Ladezeiten bei Battlefield etwas beschleunigen


----------



## Softy (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde bei der m500 bleiben. Die maximalen Lese- und Schreibraten bei SSD's mit Sandforce Controller sind eh nur Marketing-Quark, denn die werden nur mit extrem komprimierbaren Daten erreicht, das hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Außerdem bricht die Leistung oft früher ein als bei den meisten anderen Controllern.

Hier ein Test dazu: Fazit: Toshiba macht das Rennen - Speicherupdate: Acht SSDs auf dem Prüfstand


----------



## Greutel (18. November 2013)

Die crucial ist also wohl das beste bis 80€?
Ich muss z.z. sehr aufs Geld achten, deshalb würde ich sie mir nur bei merklicher Mehrleistung holen, da man ja als normaler Nutzer die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen ssds angeblich gar nicht merkt..


----------



## Softy (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

SandForce ist einfach out  Wenn Du auf jeden  € schauen musst, dann könntest Du die schon kaufen, aber persönlich würde ich eher bei der m500 bleiben.


----------



## Greutel (18. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> SandForce ist einfach out  Wenn Du auf jeden  € schauen musst, dann könntest Du die schon kaufen, aber persönlich würde ich eher bei der m500 bleiben.



Alles klar


----------



## leo2012 (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moin moin,

ich habe einen Dell Inspiron 15R SE und hab mir nun BF4 zugelegt. Läuft auf low auch tatsächlich ohne zu murren, ich hab nur eine Festplattenauslastung von 90% und mehr, dadurch lade ich ewig. Idee dadurch: Ich lege mir eine SSD zu. Nun hab ich von den ganzen Schnittstellen keinen blassen Schimmer....

Plan sieht so aus, dass ich die HDD durch eine ca. 250 GB SSD ersetze und Dateien dann teilweise extern auslager. Ich habe sowieso selten ein Platzproblem bisher gehabt...

Frage nun: Welche SSD kann ich nehmen? Herausgefunden habe ich nun schon, dass ich keinen mSata-Anschluss habe... 

Ich bin in der Hinsicht tatsächlich blutiger Anfänger. Ich habe bei Youtube schon ein Video gesehen, wo einer eine Samsung 840 in genau denselben Laptop eingebaut habe, den ich habe. Geht das tatsächlich so einfach? Das Neuinstallieren von Windows über ein Stick sollte eher kein Problem sein!

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## maar (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist z.B. empfehlenswert. Dein System ist gut für SSDs wenn Win Vista oder besser installiert ist. Dein System bietet nämlich AHCI und damit bei passendem OS Trim und Sata 2 (3GB/s), was aber nichts macht, eine SSD ist ja hauptsächlich durch die fast nicht vorhandene Zugriffszeit so flott.


 hallo und danke für den tipp. DA ich noch gar keine erfahrung mit ssd habe, bleibt noch eine frage undzwar sind es die gleichen Anschlüsse wie bei meiner SATA HDD ?


----------



## unLieb (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja das sind sie wohl! Alles das Gleiche!


----------



## hbf878 (24. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



leo2012 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe einen Dell Inspiron 15R SE und hab mir nun BF4 zugelegt. Läuft auf low auch tatsächlich ohne zu murren, ich hab nur eine Festplattenauslastung von 90% und mehr, dadurch lade ich ewig. Idee dadurch: Ich lege mir eine SSD zu. Nun hab ich von den ganzen Schnittstellen keinen blassen Schimmer....
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir sicher, dass dein Laptop SATA als Schnittstelle verwendet, wenn vorher eine konventionelle Magnetfestplatte eingebaut war. Bedeutet: in dein Laptop passen alle SSDs mit normalem SATA-Anschluss, z.B. Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Die Festplatte, die jetzt noch eingebaut ist, kannst du in ein externes Gehäuse packen und dann als "Datengrab" weiternutzen. (z.B. in RaidSonic Icy Box IB-231StU3-G, 2.5", USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). 
Dein Laptop müsste unten eine Klappe haben, die einfach durch Lösen einiger Schrauben zu öffnen sein sollte. Dann hast du Zugriff auf die HDD. Darauf achten, die HDD nicht einfach nach oben rauszuziehen, sondern erstmal seitlich schieben, um sie aus dem SATA-Anschluss zu entfernen, dann nach oben abnehmen!


----------



## Coldhardt (24. November 2013)

Hey Leute, ich hätt da mal ne Frage: 

Wisst ihr zufällig, ob Intel bald eine neue SSD-Serie rausbringt? Und falls nicht, was ist denn grade die aktuellste Intel-SSD für den normalen Consumermarkt?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die neuesten Serien von Intel sind die SSD 530, SSD 335 und die DC S3500. Ob bald was neues kommt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. November 2013)

Ok, danke. Dann werd ich mal nach ein paar Tests schauen


----------



## Softy (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wieso soll es unbedingt eine Intel SSD sein?


----------



## Coldhardt (25. November 2013)

Weil ich die zum halben Preis bekomme (also im Endeffekt wegen der Preis/Leistung  )


----------



## Softy (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Achso, na dann lohnt sich das  Mitarbeiterrabatt? 

Dann würde ich mir eher die DC S3500 zulegen, weil ich kein Fan von SandForce Controllern bin.


----------



## roheed (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

naaaa wenn das mal nicht die Traumnachricht des Jahres ist für alle Notebook Anwender die bisher eine SSD gemieden haben weil sie zu wenig Speicherplatz hatten und systembedingt natürlich nur einen HDD/SSD slot zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. 

WD Black² vereint SSD und HDD auf 2,5 Zoll - ComputerBase


----------



## ich111 (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für den Preis kriegt man ja gute 500GB SSDs


----------



## roheed (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja gut stimmt schon aber lass den Preis sich erst mal einpendeln und dann müsst nen es streng genommen mit einer Terra ssd vergleichen nicht wie in dem Beispiel nur mir einer 500er


----------



## Softy (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Man hat halt die doppelte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit  Aber als Notlösung für NB's mit nur einem SATA-Platz ist das schon ne elegante Lösung.


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Achso, na dann lohnt sich das  Mitarbeiterrabatt?



Ja, mein Onkel 



Softy schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir eher die DC S3500 zulegen, weil ich kein Fan von SandForce Controllern bin.



Ok, dann Schau ich mir die mal näher an 


@SSD/HDD Kombi: Hat Seagate in die Richtung nicht auch schon was gebracht?  
Das müsste sich halt erstmal etablieren, dann gehn auch die Preise runter.


----------



## roheed (28. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ocz ist Insolvent ... da hat sich wohl ein ganz großer etwas verzockt?! 


EDIT:::: 
Endlich ein Praxisnaher Test was bestätigt, was wir schon lange predigen ... eine SSD ist so gut wie nicht Kaputt zu schreiben... Interessant auch der Satz " die gleiche Datenmenge auf eine HDD zu schreiben hätte 35 Jahre gedauert" 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/SSD-H...-getestet-Samsung-840-mit-Schwaechen-1099162/


----------



## mojoxy (28. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das mit OCZ ist ja wirklich mal ne News seit langem 
Tja wieder einer weniger. Kann man von halten was man möchte. Deren Produkte haben mich schon länger nicht mehr überzeugt. So gesehen also weniger tragisch. Der Preisdruck lässt dadurch aber ggf. etwas nach. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es dadurch größere Veränderungen geben wird.


----------



## roheed (28. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

das nachsehen haben halt eher die Kunden....etwaig aufkommende Garantieansprüche sind mit der Insolvenz auch hinüber. Und ist ja nicht so, dass OCZ SSD wirkliche Langläufer waren *Achtung Sarkasmus" 

EDIT: Verdammt...ich sehe erst jetzt das ich auch eine im Rechner verbaut hab vor kurzem  FUC***** War aber eh gebraucht. Wenn die hops geht hätte ich eh keine Garantie mehr  Wie kann man nur "vergessen" das man eine SSD von OCZ hat?! Alter verwalter...so schlimm ist schon um mich


----------



## kampfzwerg (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum und werde eine Frage stellen, die vermutlich schon ein paar Mal an anderer Stelle beantwortet wurde. Leider habe ich über die SUFU nix passendes gefunden; daher die Frage: da sich Windows schnell selbst zumüllt, wie kann ich bei Verwendung einer SSD verhindern, daß ich unnötig oft das System neu aufsetzen muß? Regelmäßiges Backup scheint mir nicht die beste Lösung zu sein. Gibt es Eurerseits irgendwelche Tips zu dem Thema? Ansonsten sind die Tips von Erklaerbaer eine super Hilfe bei Kauf und Installation.

Olaf


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Jungs, hab mir ne 840 evo geholt. geiles dingen muss ich sagen. die c300 macht doch langsam aber sicher komische anstalten. naja jetzt sind halt 2 ssds im rechner. kann ja auch nicht schaden 



kampfzwerg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin neu in diesem Forum und werde eine Frage stellen, die vermutlich schon ein paar Mal an anderer Stelle beantwortet wurde. Leider habe ich über die SUFU nix passendes gefunden; daher die Frage: da sich Windows schnell selbst zumüllt, wie kann ich bei Verwendung einer SSD verhindern, daß ich unnötig oft das System neu aufsetzen muß? Regelmäßiges Backup scheint mir nicht die beste Lösung zu sein. Gibt es Eurerseits irgendwelche Tips zu dem Thema? Ansonsten sind die Tips von Erklaerbaer eine super Hilfe bei Kauf und Installation.
> 
> Olaf


 
windows müllt sich nur zu, wenn du es zulässt. hat auf die ssd keine einwirkung. habe meine c300 jetzt 3 jahre glaube (oder sinds schon 4?) und windows erst einmal auf grund von performanceproblemen (win8 auf win8.1 update) neu drauf gemacht. backuppen brauchst da meiner meinung nach nicht und die ssd brauchst auch nicht mit samthandschuhen anfassen. einfach so behandeln wie du auch ne hdd oder andere hardware behandelst.


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

beitrag löschen bitte


----------



## kampfzwerg (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Hallo Vakyir, danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber _wie_ kann ich das Zumüllen am effektivsten verhindern, ohne darauf zu verzichten, Software und/oder Spiele und unzählige Verbesserungen meiner installierten Software zu probieren?
Wie schon gesagt, bin ich neu und weiß daher nicht, wo ich solche Fragen stellen kann.


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

meistens sind das irgendwelche drecks zusatzsuchleisten für browser oder ähnliches. wenn du nicht jeden tag was neues ausprobierst, installierst, deinstallierst oder "rumprobierst", dann wird bei der ssd+windows nicht viel passieren. du machst dir da glaube ich viel zu viele gedanken drum. spätestens wenn du ne ssd drinne hast und das erste mal windows hoch fährst, wird dich diese frage nie wieder heimsuchen


----------



## kampfzwerg (30. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Vaykir,wahrscheinlich hast Du recht. 
Ich habe mir vor drei oder vier Jahren einen PCGH gekauft und bis auf die letzten Wochen Ruhe gehabt. Momentan stürtzt das Ding aber alle fünf Minuten ab, vorzugsweise im Internet.
Daher will ich das Betriebssystem auf eine 840 Pro (128 GB) installieren; da ich viel gelesen habe, was die SSD mögen und was nicht, will ich so wenige Fehler wie möglich machen.

Danke für Deine Hilfe  und damit kann der Beitrag gelöscht werden. Vllt. hast Du einen Tip, in welcher Rubrik Eures Forums man deratige Fragen Stellen kann?


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nene, du bist hier schon richtig. Ging ja um die SSD. Aber neue weiße Samthandschuhe braucht man nicht. Trotzdem gibt auch hier: lieber einmal mehr Fragen, als einmal zu wenig. Aber nach 3-4 Jahren sollte man eh Windows mal neu drauf machen, weil sich da sicher irgendwelche Cookies und aller Müll aus dem Internet an sammelt. Wichtig natürlich auch nen anständiger Virenscanner. Ich empfehle Kaspersky Internet Security. Gibt Keys bei ebay für ~10€


----------



## ich111 (30. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das wichtigste ist eigentlich, dass man im Bios das Sata Protokoll auf AHCI stellt, damit die SSD die SSD mehrere Befehle auf einmal erhalten und ganz wichtig von Windows mitgeteilt bekommt, welche Daten "gelöscht" wurden (Das nennt sich TRIM). Bei normalen HDDs wird die Datei einfach aus der Liste, der vorhandenen Dateien gelöscht, weil es da beim Schreibvorgang komplett egal ist ob da aktuell was drinsteht oder nicht
Und ja nicht defragmentieren, weil wie soll man da was defragmentieren, wenn es Chips sind und der Controller so oder so macht was er will


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

Ich hatte mir für mein PC diese hier gekauft und bin zufrieden: Crucial CT128M4SSD2 128GB

Nun soll in mein zukünftiges Notebook: ASUS N550JV-CN201H 
eine SSD rein. Welche ist aktuell gut? gibt es demnächst SSD's wo sich das Warten lohnt?
vielen Dank.


----------



## snowhawk (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Forum, 
ich habe mir letztens einen Lenovo Y580 bestellt, der sollte mit einer 1TB Festplatte und einer 64gb SSD ankommen.
Windows ist von Werk aus auf der 1TB Festplatte installiert. Auf der SSD wird mir aber lediglich 25,6GB zur Verfügung angezeigt, das klingt für mich nicht nach einer 64GB SSD sondern nach einer 32GB Version. 
Kann ich irgendwie überprüfen, ob es sich tatsächlich nur um die 32GB Version handelt oder falls es sich um die 64GB Version handelt, wie kann ich die verlorenen 32GB freischalten.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe .


Edit: Habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass es sich um eine 60gb SSD handelt, nur wie schalte ich die mir nicht angezeigten GB frei? Soll ich Windows neu aufsetzen und das Betriebssystem dann auf der SSD installieren?


----------



## Softy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schau doch mal in der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung nach: 

Start -> Ausführen und "diskmgmt.msc" eingeben.


----------



## snowhawk (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung nach:
> 
> Start -> Ausführen und "diskmgmt.msc" eingeben.


 
Danke, anscheinend werden über 20GB von der SSD für eine OEM Partition verwendet. Habe aber auch eine Windows 7 CD hier, kann ich dann die Partition einfach löschen? Oder wofür ist die da?


----------



## MR. Wayne (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

würdet ihr eher zur Samsung SSD 840 Pro oder Evo raten?

EVO Nachteil: 


> Nachteil: Da der SLC-Bereich fest von Samsung  definiert ist, gibt es keine Ersatzzellen (Overprovisioning). Defekte  Zellen fallen einfach aus, wodurch der SLC-Cache mit der Zeit immer  kleiner werden dürfte. Ob der Effekt wirklich - und wie schnell -  eintritt, und wie sich das auf die Performance der SSD 840 EVO auswirkt,  wird die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## Softy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



snowhawk schrieb:


> Danke, anscheinend werden über 20GB von der SSD  für eine OEM Partition verwendet. Habe aber auch eine Windows 7 CD hier,  kann ich dann die Partition einfach löschen? Oder wofür ist die  da?



Ich denke mal, das ist so OEM Backup Kram. Wenn Du  das nicht brauchst, kannst Du die SSD platt machen, die beiden Partionen  zusammenfügen und dann Windows neu installieren.



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> würdet ihr eher zur Samsung SSD 840 Pro oder Evo raten?



Mir persönlich ist die EVO eh suspekt  Ich würde die Crucial m500 kaufen, wenn es auf Preis/Leistung ankommt. Für SSD-Benchmarks die Samsung 840 Pro. Denn im Alltag wird man keinen Unterschied zwischen der m500 und der 840 Pro merken.


----------



## Nils_93 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi,

ich habe leider eine entwas altersschwache 180 GB SSD bei mir im Rechner die ich nun gerne gegen eine 250 GB SSD (vermutlich 840 Pro) tauschen wollen würde. Auf der SSD ist derzeit mein OS,Steam,wichtige Arbeitsprogramme (nicht Datein, die sind auf der internen 2 TB Seagate) usw. 
Da ich momentan weder Zeit noch Lust hätte das ganze System mal eben komplett neu aufzusetzen und alles wieder neu zu installieren, optimieren etc. stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es funktioniert wenn ich einfach den kompletten Inhalt der alten 180GB SSD auf die neue 250 GB SSD zu kopieren? Da gibts ja von allen SSD Anbietern diese schicken Laptop Kits mit denen man die neue SSD per USB 3.0 anschließen kann und dann - zumindest Theoretisch - alles kopiert, die neue SSD einbaut und dann problemlos weitermachen kann als wäre die SSD seit Tag 1 drin. Vorallem interessieren mich die ganzen DLLs, Registry Einträge, Lizenzen usw ob die auch sauber kopiert werden, denn wenn die komplett (oder noch besser teilweise ) Fehlen dann wird es ja richtig spaßig und ich verbringe mehr Zeit mit Fehlerbehebung als eine komplette Neuinstallation gedauert hätte 
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Erfahrungen freuen!

Nils


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...mit dem "Samsung Tool", was bei der 840 dabei ist, da kannst du sauber umziehen. 
Da werden alle Verknüpfungen mit genommen. Nach dem Umzug ...Neustart von der neuen SSD und es müßte alles laufen.
Hat bei mir so geklappt.
Habe dann die alte SSD nach einer Woche gelöscht, wollte sicher gehen, dass alles ok ist.


----------



## captainsott (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung, Benchmark's und Diskusionsthread rund um das Thema SSD...*

Das ist ja allesschön und gut aber wie siehts wirklich mit der Haltbarkeit aus ich lasse bis jetzt die Hände davon hatte insgesamt schon 4 SSds eine Samsung 3 OCZ. Und alle nach einiger Zeit ausgestiegen nach hoher belastung. einfach weg oder sind die Controller das Problem (AHCI Controller)?


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo SSD Freunde und die, die es noch werden wollen 
*
Ein ereignisreiches Jahr (vor allem Privat) neigt sich dem ende zu und ich wollte euch allen noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen heute Abend.* 


btw, Mensch wie die zeit vergeht...der Thread geht mittlerweile schon in sein viertes Jahr seit bestehen


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...dank dieser Seite habe ich nun 4 SSD drin immer mal ne Neue


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hab mittlerweile auch zwei stück  wobei ich meine das die OCZ dem gaminig PC nicht so gut getan hat (kurze hänger oder sogar abstürze wenn ich dinge kopier)


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

..die 840er 256 für Programme und Win8.1, die m4 256 für Origin Spiele, auf der Kingston Steam mit einigen Spielen, die M4 64er für Dokumente
und die WD 2 TB als Datengrab mit allen Spielen (300GB) aus Steam ...
...die M4 für BF 3 + 4 läuft geschmeidig, beim Spieleneustart kann ich mir das Fahrzeug in Ruhe aussuchen, bevor andere ins Spiel kommen..... schön mit SSD


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Servus, 

Ich wollte mir bald diese SSD hier zulegen und bin mir nicht so sicher ob sich das lohnt, denn ich wollte dann auf der SSD das Betriebssystem drauf installieren mit den Spielen halt. Ich bin mir halt nicht so sicher ob die SSD als Datenträger C also als die first Festplatte oder als die Secound Festplatte verwenden soll.


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche SSD soll es denn werden?

Ich würde die SSD als primäre Festplatte verwenden, also mit Betriebssystem + Lieblingsspiele darauf.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hopla total vergessen. http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-7TE...TF8&colid=3RHVKXUVW1DIZ&coliid=I17PVLM3UUMISF

Die für 500GB.


OK also doch an erster Linie.


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, die ist OK. Alternativ kannst Du die Crucial m500 nehmen, die ist im Alltagsbetrieb genauso schnell ohne den ganzen Cache-Marketingblödsinn der SSD 840 EVO. Hier habe ich das etwas ausführlicher erläutert :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sdauer-des-turbowrite-caches.html#post6007635

Außerdem ist die Crucial m500 etwas günstiger und hat "robustere" Speicherzellen.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja ich wollte aber die für 500GB und nicht 250. Das wäre ja dann etwas knapp glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die m500 gibt es ja auch mit 480 GB: Crucial M500 SSD 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (oder 960 GB )

Aber die SSD 840 EVO ist schon auch OK


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Alles klar ok danke.


----------



## Woohoo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Zusammen,

getestet wurde die Crucial M500 120 Gb, verbaut in meinem 11 Zoll Laptop von HP. 

CPU: AMD E-350 (während dem Bench lief die CPU mit 1,6GHz)
Chipsatz A40/A50 Serie FCH (Sata II)
4Gb Ram
SSD Firmware MU03




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaube der Prozessor hat nicht genug Power um mehr aus der SSD  rauszuholen zumindest bei dem 4k Lesewert oder was meint ihr dazu ?
Der 64 Thred Wert ist ein reproduzierbarer Fehler. Der Wert pendelt zwischen 70 und 80 MB/s am Ende gibt mir die Software jedoch einen Wert zwischen 600 und 700 MB/s aus.

Kann man bei den 4k Lesewerten noch was verbessern?


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ihr redet immer von der 840 EVO mit 250 GB. Ich hab jetzt, da ich mir ein komplettes Neues System zusammenbaue (von Sockel 775 auf AM3+) mir die EVO mit 120 GB bestellt. Da soll auch wirklich nur das OS, Office und halt die häufig genuzten Programme drauf. Spiele kommen auf die normalen HDD´s. Hat die einen großen Nachteil was die Geschwindigkeit angeht oder nur den kleineren Speicher.


----------



## ich111 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nö, auch wenn die beim Schreiben langsamer sein dürfte (aber hauptsächlich wirkt sich das nur auf das Sequentielle Schreiben (mehrere 100MB bis GB große Datei(en))) aus). In der Praxis merkst du davon nichts.

Du kanns auch zur Crucial m500 greifen, die ist zwar theorethisch etwas langsamer hat aber den besseren Flash (MLC statt TLC, muss also nur 2 bit Pro Zelle speichern)


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja, jetzt ist sie bestellt und sollte auch heute kommen. Schneller als meine 160GB HDD (ca 8 Jahre alt) Systemplatte dürfte sie ja sein.


----------



## ich111 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Selbst wenn die SSD genau so langsam schreiben und lesen würde, würde sich das System deutlich flotter anfühlen, weil die meisten Programme aus vielen kleinen Dateien bestehen und SSDs eine Zugriffszeit von fast 0 haben
Aber die SSD ist natürlich auch im Burst deutlich flotter


----------



## Dr. med iziner (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was ist eigentlich mit der Toshiba Q-Series? Diese Modelle scheinen irgendwie ganz unter zu gehen. Dabei erscheinen die ganz interessant mit MLC und Marvell-Controller (mit Toshiba-Aufdruck). Das einzig negative ist vielleicht der fehlende Cache.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Toshiba Q-Series?



Die machen gar keinen schlechten Eindruck, blöd ist halt, dass die Schreibleistung ziemlich stark abfällt, wenn die SSD gerade mal zur Hälfte voll ist: Toshiba Q 256GB SSD im Test




Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Das einzig negative ist vielleicht der fehlende Cache.



Das würde ich eher positiv einstufen: 



> Ist diese Schwelle (in unserem Fall also  3 GB) erreicht, muß der Cache geleert werden und das dauert ein wenig,  in diesen notwendigen Pausen leert unsere 840 EVO den Cache und schreibt  die Daten automatisch in den normalen, langsameren  Tri-Level-Cell-Bereich. Das ist in der Praxis durchaus spürbar und führt  im Extremfall auch zu einer kleinen "Denkpause" der SSD.





> Das ist aber nicht der Punkt, der Punkt  ist, dass der Rapid Mode  unserer 250 GB Samsung Evo in der Praxis so gut  wie nichts bewirkte,  weder beim Kopieren noch beim Packen/Entpacken  oder in anderen  Bereichen unserer realen Praxis Tests konnten sich damit  Vorteile  herausarbeiten lassen, Im Gegenteil, beim Kopieren von  größeren aber  auch vielen kleineren Dateien fror unser Z87 System einige  Male ein und  eine Weiterarbeit war definitiv nicht mehr möglich.  Insofern können  wir von diesem "Beschleunigungs Cache" nur abraten, was  leider ebenso  für das komplette Samsung Magician Tool gilt. Einerseits  wegen der  bereits beschriebenen Probleme, dann wegen der teilweise  völlig  absurden Optimierungsvorschläge und im Besonderen wegen einer   unzureichenden Dokumentation, die den unerfahrenen Heimanwender völlig   im Unklaren darüber läßt, was er da eigentlich tut. Als wäre das noch   nicht ausreichend, konnten wir auf unseren Systemen beobachten, dass das   Magician Tool auch noch den Schreibcache von Windows und die Windows   Sicherung von Windows 7 deaktiviert. Das dies beleibe keinen Einzelfall   darstellt und von Anwendern aus unserem Forum bestätigt wird, kommen  wir  nicht umhin und attestieren dem Tool keinerlei Praxis-Tauglichkeit.  Die  Firmware der Samsung SSDs läßt sich auch ohne dieses Tool   aktualisieren, für einen Secure Erase ist das Tool ebenso wenig   notwendig und die Trim Funktion wird ab Windows 7 vom Betriebssystem   nativ unterstützt.


PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250 GB


----------



## ich111 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Cache auf der Evo ist ja was ganz anderes, aber eigentlich hat jede SSD einen kleinen Cache, der z.B. das Löschen von Zellen abfangen kann: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD im Test - ComputerBase
Samsung 840 Pro SSD: Schneller, sparsamer und mit Toggle-Mode 2.0 - Samsung 840 Pro: Ein neues SSD-Flaggschiff


----------



## Dr. med iziner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Die machen gar keinen schlechten Eindruck, blöd ist halt, dass die Schreibleistung ziemlich stark abfällt, wenn die SSD gerade mal zur Hälfte voll ist: Toshiba Q 256GB SSD im Test


Das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob dies wirklich an der Umorganisation der Zellen liegt. Denn es wird vermutet, daß die Zellen bis zu einem Füllungsgrad von 50% als SLC verwendet werden und erst dann umgestellt wird auf MLC. Zumal ich auch schon einen Bericht von einem User gelesen habe, der seine 128GB-SSD zu 75% gefüllt hatte und noch auf eine Schreibleistung von über 350MB/s kam. 
Wenn der fehlende Cache kein Nachteil ist, werde ich die Toshiba vielleicht mal testen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Leute, 

bring mich bitte mal einer auf den neuesten Stand welche SSD für einen kleinen Multimedia PC am besten ist. Hab grad echt kein Bock seitenweise Threads zu lesen!!!!


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welcome back 

Da kannst Du die Crucial M500 oder die Samsung SSD 840 EVO nehmen, wobei ich eher zur Crucial tendieren würde.


----------



## unLieb (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Streng genommen kann man mit eigentlich überhaupt keiner SSD etwas falsch machen. Denn wenn man nicht gerade Benchmarks durchlaufen lässt, dann merkt man ohnehin keinen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Modellen und Herstellern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Welcome back
> 
> Da kannst Du die Crucial M500 oder die Samsung SSD 840 EVO nehmen, wobei ich eher zur Crucial tendieren würde.


 
Controller besser bei der M500? Hab hier noch ne alte M4 rumfliegen aber leider nur mit 64GB was einfach zu wenig ist.


----------



## Icedaft (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Beide kannst bedenkenlos kaufen. Wenn Du etwas sparen willst nimm die M500.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also gut dann die M500. Wenn ich so an die Anfangszeit der SSD denke und die leidigen Diskussionen über den richtigen Controller dann ist das ja fast jetzt wie aufs Klo gehen oder wie (zensiert)!


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also gut dann die M500. Wenn ich so an die Anfangszeit der SSD denke und die leidigen Diskussionen über den richtigen Controller dann ist das ja fast jetzt wie aufs Klo gehen oder wie (zensiert)!



Ja, naja Sandforce Controller sind  immer noch ziemlich out. Insofern hat sich nicht viel geändert 


P.S. Wo ist denn Dein Postcounter hin, Schraubenverwechslerin?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na gut jetzt wo sogar mein Sony Xperia Z1 mit Android 4.3 endlich Trim unterstützt wird alles gut!

Ja musste mein Account neu anlegen daher neustart! Hab aber nicht vor wieder 15000 Posts zu schreiben, will lieber ne Frau!! Schade kann immer noch keine Smilys posten!!!!


----------



## generationiv (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,
ich habe einen Dell Optiplex 755 Rechner.

In den hab ich vor ein paar Jahren schon einen 128er SSD eingebaut (Crucial M4 128GB)

Allerdings hab ich hier immer plötzliche Systemabstürze aber total sporadisch. Mal 2 Monate gar nicht, dann wiederum an 2 Tagen hintereinander.
Aufgetreten ist das alles nachdem ich damals den rechner auf win7 und ssd umgerüstet hab.

Daher denk ich das u.a. auch die ssd ihren Anteil daran hat und will mir eine neue kaufen.

Angedacht hab ich die Samsung 840 EVO.

Gibt es diesbezüglich noch irgendwelche Empfehlungen von euch? Man hört nur positives von der 840 Evo.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



generationiv schrieb:


> ...Systemabstürze aber total sporadisch. Mal 2 Monate gar nicht, dann wiederum an 2 Tagen hintereinander.
> Aufgetreten ist das alles nachdem ich damals den rechner auf win7 und ssd umgerüstet hab.
> 
> Daher denk ich das u.a. auch die ssd ihren Anteil daran hat und will mir eine neue kaufen....


 
Kontrollier doch mal die Windows LogFiles darauf, dass hat mir bei der Fehleranalyse schon weitergeholfen:
- Windows Start Button - "Ereignis" eingeben und Enter - Windows Protokolle - System...

Da solltest du dann nach wirklichen "Fehlern" suchen und dir die Beschreibungen anschauen.
Oft findet man auch hilfreiches zu der Ereignis-ID im Internet / bei Microsoft im Support Center.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich nutze einen Dell Optiplex 740 mit win7 64 Bit Home Basic aber keiner SSD! Wüsste allerdings nicht warum es an der SSD liegen sollte.


----------



## RealMadnex (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@generationiv
Welche Firmware-Version ist denn bei dir aktuell auf der M4 drauf?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Neue FW hin oder hier, glaub trotzdem nicht das es an der SSD liegt! Hast du das letzte Bios drauf? Für mein 740 kam sogar 2011 noch ein neues raus!


----------



## roheed (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

oh man! Jetzt scheint es mich auch erwischt zu haben....meine einst heiß geliebte Sandforce SSD (Corsair) ist ohne jegliche vorankündigung übern jordan gegangen 

zuerst Browser Freeze, dann System Freeze und seit dem lies sich die kiste nicht mehr booten (Freeze ab Bios). Habe jetzt die SSD gegen die gute alte HDD getauscht jetzt läuft der Laptop zumindest wieder provisorisch weiter. Man Man ... wenn sie einst nicht so teuer gewesen wäre...

Der "datenverlust" hält sich gott sei dank in grenzen weil die ole kiste fast nur zum surfen genutzt wurde. Morgen mal die SSD an die gamer kiste hängen und schauen was zu retten ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oh mein Beileid roheed.
Meine kleine Vertex 2 stemmt noch fleißig die Daten auf meinem Schlepptop.


----------



## roheed (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ist halt glaub echt mein erster Totalausfall einer Systemplatte ^^ Es war ja bekannt das die Sandforce SSD probleme machen können nun hats einen halt selber erwischt  Nur gut das sich zumindest der Datenverlust in grenzen hielt und ich die original HDD nicht schon verscherbelt/Formatiert oder ähnliches habe


----------



## Gohrbi (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...haste wenigstens noch Restgarantie? Meine wurde damals auch nach einigen Problemen getauscht.
Mußte 10.-€ zuzahlen, weil bessere Ausführung.


----------



## roheed (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

diesen Thread gibt bereits seit 2010 glaub seit dem hab ich auch meine ssd ^^
die garantie dürfte rum sein (muss aber erst noch akten durch schauen ^^)


----------



## Gohrbi (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

"Herstellergarantie: 5 Jahre Garantie" an anderer Stelle steht "60 Monate" schon seltsam....vielleicht hast du Glück


----------



## roheed (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Achso ... Cool ok danke dann muss ich mich doch mal hinsetzen und kauf Beleg raus suchen


----------



## roheed (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nachtrag Zwecks Garantie....

Also 5 Jahre Garantie haben nur die Neutron Serie...alle anderen Corsair SSD haben auch "lediglich" 3Jahre...
Und OHHHHH welch wunder, ist diese ziemlich genau vor einem halben Jahr abgelaufen (bei mir) ....ein schälm wer da böses denkt 

EDIT:
BTW, hab jetzt die SSD in der großen Kiste angeschlossen...im Gegensatz zum Laptop schafft diese zwar wenigstens noch normal zu booten, aber die SSD wird in keinster weise mehr erkannt. Sieht wohl nach nem 100% Datenverlust aus inkl. Sau teure Regaldecko oder Spielzeug für die Tochter XD


----------



## Gohrbi (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...hat Corsair so´n netten Support wie Extrememory? Es kostet nichts, ruf doch mal an.
Der Versuch wäre es Wert, wegen Kulanz und Reklame...


----------



## roheed (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

jetzt isch eh schon geschwätzt ^^ Ich habe die Speicherzellen heute morgen mit gewallt "secure erased"  wer da noch was lesen kann ist wirklich ein genie 

wie gesagt, bin zwar etwas angepisst über den finanziellen verlust aber zumindest hab ich keine nennenswerten Datenverlust erlitten. Hätte in seinem urprünglichen einsatzort schon etwas anders ausgesehen


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo, mal eine kurze Frage zu Samsungs RAPID-Mode - lohnt sich das Zeug?
Seit dem letzten Update komme ich auch mit der 840 pro in den Genuss, und kriege abartige Benchmark Ergebnisse, aber was sind im Alltag die Vor/Nachteile von dem Zeug?
Gibt es welche? SSD Lebensdauer, Systemlast etc.

Wäre cool, wenn da jemand mehr weiß!

EDIT: etwas realistischeren zweiten Bench hochgeladen, die 3,2GB/s sind mir etwas zu hoch^^


----------



## hbf878 (21. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Rapid-Mode ist ja im Grunde eine Ramdisk, auf der Daten zwischengespeichert werden. Also wird dadurch einiges an RAM verbraucht, was allerdings bei 16GB wahrscheinlich weniger ins Gewicht fällt. Aber das Zwischenspeichern auf dem RAM hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil: RAM-Speicher ist flüchtig. Das bedeutet, wenn du gerade eine Datei abgespeichert hast, liegt die erstmal teilweise im RAM. Wenn du dann einen Stromausfall / Bluescreen / whatever hast und die Datei sich noch im RAM befand bzw noch nicht zu Ende auf die SSD geschrieben wurde, ist sie futsch. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für Systemdateien, die von Windows geschrieben werden. Und jedes so tief ins System greifende Programm, das zusätzlich läuft, erhöht das Risiko von Instabilitäten und Inkompatibilitäten im System. Das Risiko eines Datenverlustes wird durch die Ramdisk deutlich erhöht. Vor allem bei Systemen, die produktiv eingesetzt werden, ist das relevant. 

Vorteil ist natürlich die höhere Schreibgeschwindigkeit. Ob die sich positiv bemerkbar macht, musst du selbst beurteilen. Ich kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, dass man großartig was merkt. Außer vielleicht in Extremfällen wie Videoschnitt oder so. Aber die 840 pro ist ja an sich schon sehr schnell. 
Ich persönlich habe den Rapid-Mode auf keinem meiner Systeme aktiviert, vor allem aus Gründen des Risikos eines Datenverlusts (s.o.)


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie hbf schon schreibt, überwiegen da die Nachteile ganz eindeutig. Ich habe den Rapid Mode auch mal kurz bei meiner 840 Pro getestet. Außer, dass der AS SSD Benchmark dann die Leistung des RAM statt der der SSD ausspuckt, habe ich keinen Unterschied gemerkt 

Außerdem hat der Samsung Magician Kram noch weitere Nachteile: 



Spoiler



*Das Samsung Magician SSD Tool 4.2.1:* Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die  beigelegte Magician Version in der Verpackung nicht aktuell ist (Version  4.0) und der Kunde sich an hier bei Samsung eine  aktuellere Version herunterladen sollte, werden wir euch in Kürze  aufzeigen, was dieses Tool leistet, respektive was es nicht leistet.  Unterschätzt dieses Kapitel bitte nicht, es erspart euch eine Menge  Ärger...!

Dieses Tool erinnert in seiner  Abfolge und auch im grundsätzlichen Aufbau sehr stark an die SSD Toolbox  von Intel, oder hat es sich zumindest als Vorbild auserkoren, was ja  durchaus keine schlechte Wahl wäre. So können beispielsweise  Systeminformationen abgerufen werden, Leistungsoptimierungen und  -Benchmarks durchgeführt, Overprovisioning manuell eingestellt sowie die  Firmware aktualisiert werden. Darüber hinaus kann der Anwender über  dieses Tool die aktuellen Werte in Bezug auf das sequentielle  Lesen/Schreiben oder die Random Lese-/Schreibperformance überprüfen. Mit  anderen Worten, dieses Tool kann die Trim Funktion manuell ausführen,  was besonders dann wichtig wird, wenn die Samsung SSD nicht in einer  Windows 7 oder Windows 8 Umgebung arbeitet, sondern z.B. unter Windows  Vista oder Windows XP und/oder in einem RAID-Array eingesetzt wird. In  beiden Fällen ist die Trim-Funktion nicht mehr gegeben, ergo muß sie  manuell angeschubst werden. Eine Secure Erase Option ist ebenfalls  vorhanden, so dass die Samsung SSD jederzeit wieder in ihren  Werkszustand versetzt werden kann. Eines setzt dieses Tool allerdings  voraus, das die SSD im AHCI Modus läuft, ist das nicht der Fall, tut  sich Samsungs Magician Tool sehr schwer, die SSD überhaupt zu finden,  geschweige denn korrekt anzusprechen !

Unter Windows 8.1 startet das  Magician Tool oftmals nur wenn es mit Adminrechten gestartet wird,  mitunter reicht aber nicht einmal das. Samsung hat also offensichtlich  noch Nachholbedarf was die Kompatibilität angeht. Leider sind das nicht  die einzigen Mankos, die sich in unseren Tests zeigten. Das Tool  schreibt sich direkt nach der Installation ungefragt in den  Autostartbereich von Windows und mischt sich darüber hinaus auch in die  Energieverwaltung ein. Ferner suggeriert es in der Kategorie *OS Optimization*  das unsere SSD für eine HDD optimiert wäre, was völlig absurd ist, denn  einerseits hat Windows 7 SP1 die Samsung korrekt erkannt und wir haben  die SSD nach unserem SSD Artikel eingestellt, wozu auch die manuelle  Einstellung des virtuellen Speichers gehört, der u.a. vom Magician Tool  als nicht konfiguriert bemängelt wird...
Die Verwendung der *Rapid Mode*  stellt im Prinzip eine Nutzung des vorhandenen Arbeitsspeichers als  vorgeschaltete flüchtige RAM Disk dar, allerdings sind die Grenzen klar  abgesteckt, es werden maximal 25% oder maximal 1 GB RAM verwendet. Die  Funktion merkt sich, welche Daten über den Rapid-Mode beschleunigt  werden sollen und legt ein Abbild auf der SSD dafür ab. Die SSD  beschleunigt das System also erst nach dem Bootvorgang, das erklärt den  notwendigen Neustart nach dem Aktivieren des Rapid Mode und nachdem das  Abbild der häufig genutzten Daten in den Arbeitsspeicher kopiert wurde.  Im Gegensatz zum Windows-Cache bleibt der RAPID-Cache bei einem Neustart  aber erhalten, denn der Inhalt wird wie gesagt auf der SSD abgelegt.  Sollte Windows den Hauptspeicher benötigen, wird der Rapid Cache geleert  und der Beschleinigungseffekt läuft ins Leere. 
*Nochmal etwas detaillierter*:  nutzen wir den Rapid Mode, wird bis zu ein Gigabyte des  Arbeitsspeichers als zusätzlichen Datenpuffer reserviert. Alle  Schreibzugriffe vom System auf die SSD werden dann zunächst im  Arbeitsspeicher gepuffert, dann im TurboWrite-Cache zwischengelagert,  anschließend in den eigentlichen Cache-Chip weitergeleitet und erst dann  auf den TLC-Flashspeicher geschrieben, wenn die letzte Cache-Stufe in  der vorgebenen Kette vollgelaufen ist. Theoretisch kann sich die Samsung  840 Evo auf diese Weise einen großen Zeitvorteil beim Schreiben von  Daten verschaffen, der sogar über das theoretische Maximum der  SATA-3-Schnittstelle von 600 MB/s hinausgeht. Das dies in der Praxis  ganz anders aussieht, läßt sich bereits erahnen, denn wie unser AS SSD  Benchmark Screenshot zeigt, werden teilweise abstruse Werte dargestellt,  die mit der Praxis sehr wenig zu tun haben. Das ist aber nicht der  Punkt, der Punkt ist, dass der Rapid Mode unserer 250 GB Samsung Evo in  der Praxis so gut wie nichts bewirkte, weder beim Kopieren noch beim  Packen/Entpacken oder in anderen Bereichen unserer realen Praxis Tests  konnten sich damit Vorteile herausarbeiten lassen, Im Gegenteil, beim  Kopieren von größeren aber auch vielen kleineren Dateien fror unser Z87  System einige Male ein und eine Weiterarbeit war definitiv nicht mehr  möglich. Insofern können wir von diesem "Beschleunigungs Cache" nur  abraten, was leider ebenso für das komplette Samsung Magician Tool gilt.  Einerseits wegen der bereits beschriebenen Probleme, dann wegen der  teilweise völlig absurden Optimierungsvorschläge und im Besonderen wegen  einer unzureichenden Dokumentation, die den unerfahrenen Heimanwender  völlig im Unklaren darüber läßt, was er da eigentlich tut. Als wäre das  noch nicht ausreichend, konnten wir auf unseren Systemen beobachten,  dass das Magician Tool auch noch den Schreibcache von Windows und die  Windows Sicherung von Windows 7 deaktiviert. Das dies beleibe keinen  Einzelfall darstellt und von Anwendern aus unserem Forum bestätigt wird,  kommen wir nicht umhin und attestieren dem Tool keinerlei  Praxis-Tauglichkeit. Die Firmware der Samsung SSDs läßt sich auch ohne  dieses Tool aktualisieren, für einen Secure Erase ist das Tool ebenso  wenig notwendig und die Trim Funktion wird ab Windows 7 vom  Betriebssystem nativ unterstützt.



Quelle: PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250 GB

Daher habe ich den Blödsinn schnell wieder deinstalliert


----------



## phoenix-2305 (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer SSD der Größe 120 - 240GB.
Dabei ist mir vor allem der Preis wichtig, sie muss nicht die schnellste sein.
Lebensdauer sollte noch gut sein.
Gibt es da was günstiges haltbares?

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den 120ern ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die 120er kostet nur 56,70.
Was sollte man denn außer dem OS noch drauf packen? AV, Office, iTunes?

Ich hatte noch nie eine SSD, deshalb die Frage.
Ist denn der Speicherplatz der einzige Unterschied?
Gibt es da Erfahrungen mit der Lebensdauer?


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das BS, alle Programme, Virenscanner, alle Lieblingsspiele.

Die größeren Versionen sind von den (theoretischen) Leistungsdaten her flotter und besitzen im Verhältnis mehr "Reservespeicher".

Mal einige grundlegende Infos:

PC-Experience

PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 09.03.2014)


----------



## phoenix-2305 (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also vom Platz her würden mir 120GB locker reichen. Sollte man nur wegen der Geschwindigkeit die 240GB Version nehmen?


----------



## Softy (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Also vom Platz her würden mir 120GB locker reichen. Sollte man nur wegen der Geschwindigkeit die 240GB Version nehmen?



Das macht keinen Sinn, denn der Unterschied ist nur messbar, nicht spürbar.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also nehm ich um 57€ die SSD "Crucial M500 120GB"?
Hat hier noch jemand eigene Erfahrungen mit dieser Platte?

Achja, und wie entscheidet man dann, wenn man etwas installiert, ob es auf die SSD oder HDD kommt?


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ausführende Software auf die SSD. Alles Andere (Videos, Bilder, Dokumente, Musik, selten gespielte Spiele..) auf die HDD.

120Gb sind mit den 2-3 Lieblingsspielen verdammt schnell voll.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist die Samsung 840 Evo 120GB auch zu empfehlen? Hat ja ne etwas schnellere Leserate und doppelt so schnelle Schreibrate für 12€ mehr.


----------



## Softy (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Ist die Samsung 840 Evo 120GB auch zu empfehlen? Hat ja ne etwas schnellere Leserate und doppelt so schnelle Schreibrate für 12€ mehr.



Ja, die kannst Du schon auch kaufen. Aber in der Praxis merkt man nicht mal einen Unterschied zwischen der Samsung 840 Pro und der Crucial m4.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie deutlich ist denn der Unterschied einer HDD mit 7200 RPM im Vergleich zu einer billigen und im Vergleich zu anderen Artverwandten langsamen SSD?


----------



## Softy (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Unterschied ist schon sehr deutlich, das liegt v.a. an den deutlich niedrigeren Zugriffszeiten der SSD's, weniger an der maximalen Lese/Schreibgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## chrisfreakxxx (23. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bin auch am überlegen, endlich mal umzusteigen, aber nicht schlüssig...
3 interne Solid-State Disks SSD der Kategorie SSD-Speicher im Vergleich - Schottenland.de

Samsung oder Crucial ca. 1TB?
Preislich liegt Samsung aktuell vorne. Die angegebenen Leistungen unterscheiden sich wohl ehr geringfügig.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (23. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Persönlich würde ich die Crucial kaufen, aber wenn die Samsung im Moment günstiger ist, machst Du mit der natürlich auch nichts verkehrt.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (24. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie ist das denn mit dem langsamer werden, zum Einen nach einiger Zeit, zum anderen wenn z.B. 90% belegt sind?


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Alles was es über SSDs zu wissen gibt:

PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 09.03.2014)


----------



## phoenix-2305 (1. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So, die SSD hab ich jetzt, Windows 7 ist neu installiert. Doch wie bekomme ich jetzt hin, dass der Benutzer Ordner automatisch alles auf D: (meiner HDD) speichert? Also dass auch Downloads automatisch da drauf landen und nicht auf der SSD?


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IsgVn6IqdU4


----------



## phoenix-2305 (1. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ahhh, Danke  Jetzt hab ich die Ordner irgendwie gelöscht, funktioniert aber nicht mehr alles so ...
Ich glaub ich installier Windows nochmal neu, oder schadet das der SSD?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nein, kannst Du machen. Sofern noch eine weitere HDD um System ist, diese bitte vor der Installation des BS auf der SSD abklemmen.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (2. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche Ordner sollte man denn auf die HDD schieben,  also bei welchen ist es üblich?  Und welche lässt man besser auf der SSD?
Sorry, ich kenn mich noch nicht so aus


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab Fotos/Videos/Dokumente/Downloads/Steam Library auf der HDD.

Spiele, die ich oft spiele, kommen auf die SSD, alle anderen auf die HDD.

Programme installiere ich eigentlich alle auf die SSD.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (4. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jetzt eine eher komische Frage, wie ich finde. Aber viel habe ich im Internet nicht dazu gefunden: Die SSD "Crucial M500 120GB" läuft nun einwandfrei und flott mit Windows 7.
Jetzt zum Punkt: Ich nutze häufig den Energiesparmodus, also den, den man über "Energie sparen" im Startmenü aktivieren kann.

Wird da jetzt der gesamte Inhalt des Arbeitsspeichers auf die SSD geschrieben? Wenn das so ist, wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass diese Daten auf die HDD geschrieben werden?
Hoffe man kann verstehen, was ich meine.

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wozu? Das macht der SSD überhaupt nichts aus.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (4. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wozu? Das macht der SSD überhaupt nichts aus.


 
Gibt es trotzdem eine Möglichkeit für mich, das Gewünschte zu bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Windows 7 & SSD: Auslagerungsdatei verschieben


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Zeiten in denen man SSDs mit allen Tricks auf Biegen und Brechen "schonen" musste, sind Asbach Uralt, dies spielt heutzutage absolut keine Rolle mehr. SSDs brauchen keine Samthandschuhe, sondern können ganz normal genutzt werden mit allem Pipapo - vergesst den ganzen Optimierungsquatsch.


----------



## ebastler (4. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie viel kann man denn so auf eine aktuelle SSD schreiben?
Meine 256GB 840pro hat inzwischen 2,5TB hinter sich, das sollte für eine solche Platte gar nichts sein, oder?

Kann man sagen, ab "xxxTB" steigt die Ausfallgefahr radikal an, oder ist das komplett zufällig?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Flashzellen schreibt man nicht "tot", nicht als normaler Nutzer - bevor diese über den Jordan gehen, geht entweder der Controller hopps, oder aber, viel wahrscheinlicher, legt man sich aufgrund technischer Weiterentwicklung, längst eine neue SSD Generation zu. Und ja, 2.5 TB Schreibvorgänge sind so gesehen nichts, da muss man sich keinen Kopf drum machen. Die einzige Maßnahme, da SSDs, im Gegensatz zu regulären Festplatten, ihren drohenden Ausfall nicht vorher (mehr oder minder) ankündigen: Regelmäßig Backups machen.

Ich nutze ebenfalls eine 840 Pro mit 256 GB Kapazität, seit 1 Jahr keinerlei Probleme, nur die Firmware immer aktuell, auch keine Nutzung des Magician Optimierungsprogramms, alles Stuss, teilweise sogar höchst fragwürdiger.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi,
habe mir jetzt mal auf mein Mainsys Windows 8.1 gemacht, was ich mit einer M500 gepaart habe und wollte fragen, ob die folgenden Werte gut/ok sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie erscheint mir schreiben nicht ganz so super zu sein. Das einzige was ich bisher optimiert habe ist die Abschaltung der automatischen Defragmentierung. Ich werde jetzt anhand dieses Links weiter machen, wäre ich dann soweit damit durch? Dankö!

P.S.: Laut Handbuch müsste ich es auch am richtigen Controller vom Board geklemmt haben (Den von Intel: SATA3_0). Jedoch ist ein Gerät nicht erkannt bisher und ich weiß nicht welches. Muss ich diese ganzen Treiber von http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/?cat=Download&os=Win8a64 installieren?

INF driver ver:9.4.0.1027	
Intel Management Engine driver ver:9.5.15.1730
Intel Smart Connect driver ver:4.2.40.2439
Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver and utility ver:12.8.0.1016

Also muss ich die 4 Sachen installieren oder eher nicht?


----------



## ich111 (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Passt alles, an nem Zusatzcontroller wären die Zugriffszeiten etwas höher und die meisten Werte etwas niedriger.

Die maximale Geschwindigkeit erreichen die meisten modernen SSDs aktuell erst ab der um die 500GB Version. Mehrere kleine Nand Chips sind nämlich teurer als wenige große und so werden nicht alle Kanäle des Controllers genutzt.

Aber das hat auch Vorteile (zwar nicht unbedingt das nichtausnutzen der Kanäle aber die geringe Kapazität): Durch die geringe Kapazität muss der Controller weniger verwalten und so ist die Alltagsperformance etwas höher (bei den ganz kleinen 120GB Modellen noch nicht, weil da einfach noch weniger Kanäle genutzt werden und dies dann sehr stark durchschlägt)

Bei den Treibern mache is es immer so: Ich installiere nur Treiber für Dinge für die Windows keine (vernünftigen) bietet.
Also nur wenn es ohne nicht läuft. Komischerweise hab ich da z.B. mit den Windows 8.1 LAN Treibern auf meinem Desktop keine Probleme, mit den Realtek hatte ich aber unter Windows 7 viele Probleme (bestimmte Seiten konnten nicht aufgerufen werden, ohne Routerneustart gingen manchmal überhaupt keine Websites...)

Ich installiere also eigentlich nur den Grafikkartentreiber


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Firmware auslesen und updaten wäre aber gut oder? Bloß wie


----------



## Icedaft (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Installieren kannst Du aber schon noch selbst, oder muß ich vorbeikommen?

Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nee sorry (andere Tools haben es nicht angezeigt.), habe es über CDI gemacht und danach von M3U auf M5U geflasht. Keinerlei Vorteil, außer das die ersten beiden Werte gestiegen sind und die Zugriffszeiten geringer. Die anderen Werte sind gesunken.

Sollte man die Optimierungen machen, die ich im Netzwelt-Forum gefunden habe - LINK?


----------



## Icedaft (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

PC-Experience Flashspeicher und SSDs : | SSD FAQs, Firmwares, Artikel, Reviews , wichtige Tools und sonstige Links


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Einfach kurz lesen beim Link den ich geschickt habe ist anscheinend zu schwer, daher durchwühle ich mal deinen. Aber anscheinend muss ich den Intel Storage Treiber installieren, wenn ich das mal so sehe.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend muss ich den Intel Storage Treiber installieren, wenn ich das mal so sehe.


 
Das hängt auch damit zusammen welchen Chipsatz Du auf deinem Mainboard hast.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Baerliner schrieb:


> Das hängt auch damit zusammen welchen Chipsatz Du auf deinem Mainboard hast.


 
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 (Den von Intel und nicht ASM.) und der Treiber wird mir da auf der ASRock-Seite angezeigt, bloß wusste ich nicht das ich diesen brauche. Aber ich werde erstmal alle Treiber von dort installieren, die nach Festplatte riechen.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Treiber des Intel Z77 Chipsatz kann eine Verbesserung bringen. Probier es einfach aus. Sollte es nicht besser...sondern ggf. schlechter werden schmeisst den einfach wieder runter und nimmst den MS treiber.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...den ASMedia SATA Treiber würde ich weglassen. Der bringt nur Ärger. An alle SATA Anschlüsse den Intel und gut ist´s.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Diese Treiber werde ich jetzt noch aktualisieren/installieren:

INF driver ver:9.4.0.1027	
Intel Management Engine driver ver:9.5.15.1730
Intel Smart Connect driver ver:4.2.40.2439
Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver and utility ver:12.8.0.1016

Sind die von ASRock oder sollte ich direkt schauen, ob ich eine aktuellere Version finde?


----------



## Gohrbi (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...es ist schon besser die von ASRock zu nehmen. 
Hast du Win 8.1 ?


----------



## ebastler (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das hab ich mich damals auch gefragt, hab am Ende weder die von Asus noch die von Intel genommen, sondern das, was Windows (8.1) halt so nimmt. Meine 840pro geht dennoch gut ab^^

Was wäre denn das Beste?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Was wäre denn das Beste?


 
ich hab einen SB950 Chipsatz und Windows 7 und komme mit dem AMD Treiber auf bessere Performance (als mit dem msahci.sys). Deshalb denke ich, dass hier Versuch klug macht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. April 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...es ist schon besser die von ASRock zu nehmen.
> Hast du Win 8.1 ?


 
Jop. Mittwoch kann ich mal testen.

Update: Habe jetzte sämtliche Treiber der ASRock-Seite installiert und insgesamt kriege ich ein minimal besseres Ergebnis als vorher. Profitiert hat am meisten die 4K-Leistung. Zugriffszeiten minimal höher. Der Rest liegt im Toleranzband von Messabweichungen sag ich mal.

Jetzt noch die Optimierungen und dann bin ich durch. Wobei mir aber immer noch keiner sagen konnte, ob die ausm Netzwelt-Forum auch gehen, weil es da einfach übersichtlicher und besser erklärt ist.


----------



## dbilas (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Guten Abend,
ich kenne mich mit der Materie SSD´s überhaupt nicht aus aber wollte mir nun eine Zulegen. Aktuell habe ich die Crucial M550 256GB in Aussicht

Ist dieser Hersteller gut oder sollte ich lieber einen anderen nehmen?
Installiert werden soll Win7 x64, ein/zwei Spiele (BF3/4) und ansonsten soll die Platte zum rendern & Lps-aufzeichnen dienen


----------



## Icedaft (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst Du nehmen, gehört zu den Besten am Markt. Allerdings ist das Vorgängermodell nicht wirklich fühlbar langsamer und um einiges günstiger:

Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dbilas (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für die Info,
eine frage hätte ich noch. Wenn eine SSD mit z.b. 256GB angepriesen wird, kann man diese auch voll nutzen? Oder ist Schwund vorhanden wie bei einer normalen HDD?


----------



## Goyoma (4. Mai 2014)

Super Thread, wirklich gut erklärt. Danke!


----------



## hbf878 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



dbilas schrieb:


> Danke für die Info,
> eine frage hätte ich noch. Wenn eine SSD mit z.b. 256GB angepriesen wird, kann man diese auch voll nutzen? Oder ist Schwund vorhanden wie bei einer normalen HDD?


Sowohl bei SSDs als auch bei HDDs geben die Hersteller die Kapazität meist in GB an, in Windows wird die Kapazität jedoch in GiB angezeigt. Der Unterschied: KB, MB, GB, TB basieren auf 10er bzw. 1000er Faktoren: 1MB=1000KB. KiB, MiB, GiB, TiB basieren allerdings auf 2er-Potenzen: 1MiB=2^10KiB usw. (2^10=1024)
Bei wachsenden Festplattenkapazitäten wird diese Abweichung immer stärker: Byte
Das "Problem" besteht also auch bei SSDs. Bei GB/GiB beträgt der Umrechnungsfaktor 1000^3 / 1024^3 = 0,931322... Die 250GB der Crucial M500 entsprechen also ca. 232,83 GiB (diese Zahl wird dir in Windows angezeigt werden). 
Wie gesagt, es handelt sich dabei nicht um Schwund (es sind trotzdem 250.000.000.000 Bytes Platz) , sondern um "Umrechnungserscheinungen".

GB: 250*1000*1000*1000=250.000.000.000 Bytes
GiB: 232,83*1024*1024*1024=250.000.000.000 Bytes


Übrigens: Bei 1000^30 Bytes, also bei 22 Größenordnungen über dem Yottabyte, wird die Binärform (1024^30) mehr als doppelt so groß wie die Dezimalform (1000^30) sein. Das wird ein Spaß, den Anwendern zu erklären, wohin die Hälfte ihrer Festplattenkapazität verschwunden ist


----------



## guidegame (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir eine SSD zulegen. Kann ich mich für einen Kauf an die Bestenliste von PcGamesHardware halten oder soll ich evtl. noch bei Chip vergleichen? 

128 GB werden wohl ein bisschen knapp. Sollten also schon mehr sein. Habe auf meiner aktuellen HDD 140 GB nur durch Programme belegt (ohne Games). Dann sollten 240 oder 256 GB eigentlich reichen. Mehr wäre natürlich besser, aber das würde sicherlich den preislichen Rahmen sprengen (zumindestens bei denen der Bestenliste)

Aktuell gibts z. B. die Crucial M500 für 90,- €. Hört sich doch top an, oder?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße


----------



## ich111 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gegen die Crucial M500 gibts überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Und Chip hat von Hardware überhaupt keinen Plan. Ich hab mir einmal die Print gekauft und denen dann einen langen Leserbrief geschrieben (da wurden Netzteile empfohlen und dann noch über 500W für einen Spielerechner..., bei SSDs gabs wenn ich mich erinnere auch grobe Patzer..)


----------



## neo3 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Sowohl bei SSDs als auch bei HDDs geben die Hersteller die Kapazität meist in GB an, in Windows wird die Kapazität jedoch in GiB angezeigt.(...)



Sehr schön erklärt! Leider halten sich nur wenige an die richtigen Namenskonventionen ... so ist klar, dass man schnell verwirrt ist, wo denn der Speicher hin ist


----------



## chappy086 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte eine TB SSD oder 500GB SSD (bzw. 480)

Ich möchte sie eigentlich nutzen wie eine HDD, sprich nicht auf die Anwendung achten und darauf schreiben können wie verrückt. Auch 1-2 TB im Monat sind möglich.

So. ICh habe im Internet diverse Aussagen gefunden, dass man selbst mit gewaltigen Schreibraten (300TB) noch immer eine funktionstüchtige TLC SSD hat. 
Andere wiederrum behaupten mir einer TLC SSD kommt man so bei normalem Gebrauch 5 Jahre aus.

Meine Frage:

Crucial M500 (MLC) , Samsung SSD 840 Evo oder Samsung SSD 840 Pro ?


----------



## roheed (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

also normaler weise bekommt man eine SSD nicht kapput geschrieben. Rein rechnerisch kann sie dir auch 100 jahre und mehr halten! Eine viel größere Schwachstelle sind die Controller. die können auch ohne Vorwarnung von jetzt auf die nächste sekunde hops gehen. 

Ich bin nicht mehr ganz so gut informiert aber crucial hat ja eine neue SSD generation rausgebracht die angeblich ein hammer Preis pro gb besitzt. Gibt es glaub nicht als 1tb version aber selbst 2x512 könnten noch bezahlbar sein


----------



## Icedaft (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Crucial MX100 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial M500 960GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT960M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial M550 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT1024M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE1T0BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 840 PRO 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, retail (MZ-7PD512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

In der Reihenfolge...


----------



## roheed (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ein TB SSD für knapp 340€....ich bekomme gleich feuchte Augen 
meine erste SSD 90GB hat nur nen hunderter weniger gekostet  naja aber so ist das halt in der PC welt. Bald gibts dann die tb ssd für wirklich kleine Geldbeutel.

PS: Genau die mx100 meinte ich


----------



## FTTH (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir wird in CrystalDiskInfo als Zustand Schlecht 0% angezeigt. Hat das etwas zu bedeuten?


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

sieht eher nach nem Bug aus...schon mal SSDlife probiert?


----------



## FTTH (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, das sagt das gleiche.


----------



## hbf878 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

War das "schon immer" so oder hat sich der Zustand jetzt kürzlich verschlechtert?
Der Parameter Lesefehlerrate sieht eigentlich auch nicht so toll aus, aber das scheint irgendwie normal zu sein. OCZ Vertex 4 128/256 GB and New Firmware 1.5. Page 8 - X-bit labs

Hast du die Firmware 1.5 oder neuer drauf? Damit sollte ein Fehler bei der SMART-Auswertung gefixt werden. Möglich, dass du hier gerade diesen Fehler siehst.


----------



## roheed (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

oder sogar das die SSD zu voll ist? Kannst du vlt zumindest 10% der ssd frei lassen?


----------



## FTTH (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



> War das "schon immer" so oder hat sich der Zustand jetzt kürzlich verschlechtert?


Ich habe die beiden Programme erst seit gestern.


> Hast du die Firmware 1.5 oder neuer drauf? Damit sollte ein Fehler bei der SMART-Auswertung gefixt werden. Möglich, dass du hier gerade diesen Fehler siehst.


Nein, ich habe die SSD seit August 2012 und nichts verändert. CrystalDiskInfo zeigt Version 1.3 an.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

... was sagt denn die Laufwerkeigenschaft? Als meine SSD hin war, da sah das so aus...


----------



## FTTH (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So sieht es aus.


----------



## hbf878 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mach mal die Firmware 1.5 drauf; ich vermute stark, dass ein Fehler bei der SMART-Berichterstattung vorliegt, der wahrscheinlich durch ein Update auf 1.5 behoben werden könnte. Die SMART-Daten sind in diesem Fall wirklich nicht sehr aussagekräftig, sodass ich ein Firmware-Update für den besten Weg halte, um herauszufinden, wie es um deine SSD steht. 
Soweit ich weiß, wird beim Update auf 1.5 die SSD nicht geleert, trotzdem solltest du natürlich - so denn vorhanden - wichtige Daten vor dem Update sichern.


----------



## roheed (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

so herr Google weiß wie immer vieles 

Hab gerade gleiches problem im OCZ forum gefunden. Dein indikator ist tatsächlich die Lebenszeit deiner SSD. Darf aber bei 6TB write noch nicht bei 0% sein! Wenn überhaupt bei 90%! OCZ Toolbox installieren und die firmware 1.5 drauf knallen und gut ist. 

_"
__RobertOCZ_
_10-12-2013, 01:42 AM_

_The  remaining life, along with other attributes, may just be reporting  incorrectly on firmware 1.3.  The remaining life shouldn't report 0 with  only 6000GB written and 0 reallocated blocks.  You may want to re-check  the SMART data with the OCZ Toolbox  (Download OCZ Toolbox and Firmware Updates).  
_ _
Better yet, you should really take a backup and update to the current  firmware version.  Updating to 1.5/1.5.1 from firmware 1.3 is data  destructive so you will need a backup image in place before updating.   You may also backup critical data and reinstall Windows after the  update.  Updating from firmware 1.3 is a two-stage update.  Make sure  you power off after each update completes.  Other details/instructions  and warnings can be found here:  Download OCZ Toolbox and Firmware Updates
_ _
If you have any questions just let us know."_


----------



## swapps2 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,
wollte mal nachfragen welche M2 SSD ihr empfehlt. Nutze ein Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Board mit dem entsprechendem Slot. Da ich mir wegen der alten SSDs, die nicht ohne zusätzlichen Controller laufen, eine Neue zulegen möchte, hab ich erstmal an die M2 gedacht. Wie schauts da aus? 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Imho sind Standard-SSDs im 2,5"-Format den M2-SSDs aus Preis-/Leistungssicht immer noch vorzuziehen. Du hast mit den M2-SSDs weder einen Geschwindigkeits- noch einen Preisvorteil gegenüber der Standardvariante.

Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 120GB, Geschwindigkeit Lesen: ab 500MB/s, Geschwindigkeit Schreiben: ab 250MB/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Man ist echt wenig los hier im Gegensatz zu früher........................


----------



## unLieb (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Eine SSD ist ja auch nicht mehr so ein Nischenprodukt wie "früher".


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Man ich hab 2010 für meine 120GB SSD von Corsair ca. 300€ bezahlt. Die Dinger bekommst ja heute fast schon als Werbegeschenk!


----------



## unLieb (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Merkst du was? Darum beschäftigen sich die Leute auch nicht mehr so extrem damit. Man kann heutzutage fast nichts mehr falsch machen beim Kauf. Vor ~ 4 Jahren wo die Preise noch astronomisch hoch waren da hat man eben genauer verglichen was man sich kauft. Man wollte für seine 300 € eben auch was vernünftiges haben.


----------



## roheed (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ja ist extrem ruhig geworden ^^ die Zeiten wo 5 Seiten pro Tag normal waren sind schon lange vorbei


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Zeiten kommen wieder, wenn man seine Daten in/auf Kristallen speichern kann wirds am Anfang ähnlich Probleme geben. Oder es wird die Zeit kommen wo man seine Daten in Molekülen speichern kann und ähnliches! (Vorsicht Humor)!


----------



## unLieb (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die werden wir aber nicht mehr erleben. Bzw wenn, dann werden wir nicht mehr in Foren unterwegs sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo kann sein oder es kommt die Zeit wo man die Daten im Gehirn speichern kann, laut den Wissenschaftlern haben wir ja noch genug brachliegende Kapazität dafür! Übel wirds dann nur wenn dir der Controller verreckt wie am Anfang bei den Corsairs!!!!!


----------



## unLieb (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> laut den Wissenschaftlern haben wir ja noch genug brachliegende Kapazität dafür! !


 


> 1. Mythos: Wir nutzen nur einen Bruchteil unserer Hirnkapazität
> 
> Wer hat diese Behauptung noch nicht gehört? Dass der Mensch nur 10 Prozent, mitunter heißt es 25 Prozent, seiner Hirnkapazität nutze, befeuert seit Jahrzehnten nicht zuletzt die Phantasie zahlreicher Sci-Fi-Autoren: Was, wird da oft spekuliert, wäre dem Menschen noch alles möglich, wenn er die grauen Zellen einmal vollständig aktiviere? Von genialischen Geistesleistungen bis hin zu Telepathie, Teleportation und Telekinese erscheint da alles denkbar.
> Leider ist es Unsinn: MRI- und PET-Untersuchungen zeigen genauso wie biochemische Verfahren keinerlei inaktive Bereiche im Gehirn. Eine wissenschaftliche Wurzel des Gerüchts konnten Vreeman und Carroll auch nicht finden: Sie vermuten, dass die Legende von Quacksalbern in die Welt gesetzt wurde, die ihren Kunden hoch geistige Getränke als Hirnstimulantien unterjubeln wollten. Was ja auch irgendwie stimmt, wenn man davon absieht, dass sich die beabsichtigte Wirkung mit solchen Mitteln nur gefühlt einstellt. Immerhin soll es Menschen geben, die so nahezu metaphysische Wahrnehmungssteigerungen erreichen - bis hin zur Sichtung weißer Mäuse, die sonst niemand sieht.


Quelle


Sorry for Off Topic


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Net schlecht! Ok wieder von einem Traum verabschiedet! Dann speichere ich halt die Daten in den Fettzellen meines Hinterns! Müsste doch mach bar sein, zumal ich so viele davon habe!


----------



## roheed (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

naja man wird sehen! Die entwicklung geht rasant weiter und noch kann man sich kaum vorstellen was die zukunft alles bringen wird! Glaube kaum das auch nur einer vor 10 Jahren gedacht hat das wir heute alle mit Quad-Core CPU's in den Hosentaschen rumrennen, schon knapp 4k und mehr auf 5" gepresst bekommen oder 32GB in einem Handy auch nichts besonderes mehr ist XD Die ersten 8TB HDD werden auch schon bereits an Geschäftskunden ausgeliefert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich warte jetzt erst mal auf die 1 Petabyte Platte, den wenn 4k Videos Standard werden werden schnell solche Größen gebraucht.


----------



## FTTH (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Erstmal braucht man entsprechende Internetverbindungen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja die gibts schon, ich denke ab 100MBit müssten sich 4k Videos ohne ruckeln streamen lassen.


----------



## FTTH (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Es reicht sogar deutlich weniger. Allerdings ist die Verfügbarkeit nicht so toll.


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da ich gerade ein Problem mit einem PC habe: In meinem alten PC ist eine OCZ Vertex 2 eingebaut, wobei ich vermute, dass die jetzt kaputt ist. Und zwar kann ich nach einer Zeit nach dem Hochfahren plötzlich keine Internetseiten mehr aufrufen, wenn ich dann versuche den Browser zu schließen passiert nichts. Gehe ich dann auf den Desktop, kann ich nichts mehr anklicken, nur noch die Maus lässt sich bewegen und dann Freeze. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der SSD, oder?
Wenn ich den PC über den Reset Knopf neustarte wird die SSD nicht mehr erkannt, nur wenn ich den Strom komplett trenne.  Naja irgendwann musste es wohl bei der Vertex 2 passieren.


----------



## Icedaft (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Aktuellste Firmware drauf?


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hatte ich mal aktualisiert, ist vielleicht eine Versionsnummer älter als die Aktuelle. Sie lief bis gestern noch gut, dann fingen die Freezes an. Das wahr es wahrscheinlich - zum Glück sind die Preise gefallen und man bekommt für 160€ schon 500 Gb.


----------



## brain00 (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich will mir eine SSD ab ca. 240GB kaufen für win7 und Spiele. Bei Geizhals: Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 240GB, Geschwindigkeit Lesen: ab 500MB/s, Geschwindigkeit Schreiben: ab 250MB/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind die *Crucial M500 240GB* und *Crucial MX100 256GB* die besten Treffer. Beide kosten gleich viel. Welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Oder eine ganz andere?


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die MX100. Mehr Platz, neuester Controller -Imho das beste Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die MX100. Mehr Platz, neuester Controller -Imho das beste Gesamtpaket.



gilt das auch für die nächst dickere Version? 512 GB?


----------



## Icedaft (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für die insbesondere..... Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 120GB, Formfaktor: 2.5", Geschwindigkeit Lesen: ab 500MB/s, Geschwindigkeit Schreiben: ab 150MB/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gohrbi (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

 das ist aber schön, meine Origin SSD mit 256 wird langsam knapp...... und der Preis oh jee .... zuschlagen, denke ich.


----------



## Icedaft (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn man bedenkt, das ich für die OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, SATA 3Gb/s (OCZSSD3-2VTX120G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vor 4 Jahren noch rund 190€ inkl. Versand auf den Tisch gelegt habe, kann man die MX 100 (256/512GB) gut als Schnäppchen betrachten...


----------



## Gohrbi (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

...daran darf ich gar nicht denken ....... ist dann Nr.:5 Habe gar keinen Platz mehr im Gehäuse SATA wird auch knapp.


----------



## Icedaft (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann verticke die alten SSDs und hole Dir eine Variante mit 1TB?!


----------



## Gohrbi (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann verticke die alten SSDs und hole Dir eine Variante mit 1TB?!



... das ist auch eine Option, da muss ich noch etwas warten, bis nächsten Monat ..... da ist wieder mehr Taschengeld da. 
Die 256er für´s BS und die 1 TB dann für den Rest. Die 700 GB  von "Steam" bleiben dann auf der HDD. Mal die nächsten 2 Wochen die Preise beobachten.


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich zurzeit Konkurrenz für die mx100. Habe mal überlegt dem Laptop meines Dads eine Leistungsspritze zu verpassen, die leistung der mx 100 ist ja auf jedenfall ausreichend


----------



## Betschi (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich werde mir gleich mal die MX100 bestellen, die ist ja extrem günstig, ich hab vor ein paar Jahren noch 300 CHF für eine Vertex 2 bezahlt


----------



## Gohrbi (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Betschi schrieb:


> Ich werde mir gleich mal die MX100 bestellen, die ist ja extrem günstig, ich hab vor ein paar Jahren noch 300 CHF für eine Vertex 2 bezahlt




.... xxxGB ?


----------



## Betschi (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wird die 512 GB für lächerliche 199 CHF


----------



## Gohrbi (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Betschi schrieb:


> Wird die 512 GB für lächerliche 199 CHF



...ja und hier 175.-€  ich denke übermorgen ist die in meiner Kiste und beherbergt die Origin Spiele.


----------



## Ralf345 (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hab sie für 166€ gekauft. Mittlerweile sind die Preise leicht nach oben gegangen.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

... ja 175.-, aber trotzdem spielt sie jetzt mit mir  Sie beherbergt nur meine Origin-Spiele. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wollte mir demnächst eine 850 Pro (256GB) sowie eine Crucial MX100 (512GB) zulegen.

Eines würde mich vor dem Kauf noch interessieren. 
Wie schaut es mit der Langzeiterfahrung aus?
Lassen die Lese- und Schreibwerte deutlich nach oder brauch ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?


----------



## brain00 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hier sind meine aktuellen Werte für die MX100 (256Gb) nach einer Woche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich meine WD 1T HDD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gamer_07 schrieb:


> Wollte mir demnächst eine 850 Pro (256GB) sowie eine Crucial MX100 (512GB) zulegen.
> 
> Eines würde mich vor dem Kauf noch interessieren.
> Wie schaut es mit der Langzeiterfahrung aus?
> Lassen die Lese- und Schreibwerte deutlich nach oder brauch ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?


 

Wozu die Pro? Diese besitzt zwar eine ganz gute Qualität in den theoretischen Test, vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her ist diese für Normalanwender her nicht zu empfehlen, für das Geld gibt's die MX100 mit der Doppelten Kapazität und nahezu gleichen Leistungswerten.


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na ich dachte wenn ich darauf Win laufen lasse und Programme die eine Update Sucht haben, lohnt sich auf lange Sicht eher ne Pro?

Für Spiele und den Rest der Programme dann die MX100 oder villt ne Evo.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Auf lange Sicht lohnt sich meinens Erachtens ne Pro mit Overprovisioning von 10%. Das schafft Ruhe und Sicherheit


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn es Euer Gemüt beruhigt, bitte....


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na hätte ja gerne gewusst, ob es andere Meinungen gibt.

Meine OCZ Vertex mit 60 GB erreicht gefühlt, die Performance meiner HDD. 
Von daher will ich nicht wieder eine SSD die nach ein paar Jährchen schlapp macht.

Derzeit tendiere ich nun zu einem Gespann aus Pro/ Evo.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die EVO würde ich nicht kaufen:



> Das ist aber nicht der Punkt, der Punkt  ist, dass der Rapid Mode  unserer 250 GB Samsung Evo in der Praxis so gut  wie nichts bewirkte,  weder beim Kopieren noch beim Packen/Entpacken  oder in anderen  Bereichen unserer realen Praxis Tests konnten sich damit  Vorteile  herausarbeiten lassen, Im Gegenteil, beim Kopieren von  größeren aber  auch vielen kleineren Dateien fror unser Z87 System einige  Male ein und  eine Weiterarbeit war definitiv nicht mehr möglich.  Insofern können  wir von diesem "Beschleunigungs Cache" nur abraten, was  leider ebenso  für das komplette Samsung Magician Tool gilt. Einerseits  wegen der  bereits beschriebenen Probleme, dann wegen der teilweise  völlig  absurden Optimierungsvorschläge und im Besonderen wegen einer   unzureichenden Dokumentation, die den unerfahrenen Heimanwender völlig   im Unklaren darüber läßt, was er da eigentlich tut. Als wäre das noch   nicht ausreichend, konnten wir auf unseren Systemen beobachten, dass das   Magician Tool auch noch den Schreibcache von Windows und die Windows   Sicherung von Windows 7 deaktiviert. Das dies beleibe keinen Einzelfall   darstellt und von Anwendern aus unserem Forum bestätigt wird, kommen  wir  nicht umhin und attestieren dem Tool keinerlei Praxis-Tauglichkeit.  Die  Firmware der Samsung SSDs läßt sich auch ohne dieses Tool   aktualisieren, für einen Secure Erase ist das Tool ebenso wenig   notwendig und die Trim Funktion wird ab Windows 7 vom Betriebssystem   nativ unterstützt.



PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250 GB

Oder hier:*** closer look at RAPID DRAM caching on the Samsung 840 EVO SSD - The Tech Report - Page 5[/url]


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Warum? Nur wegen dem Magician-Tool oder dem RAPID-Mode? Beides muss man nicht nutzen.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Aber die meisten tun es


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Und das ist für dich Grund genug die Hardware nicht zu kaufen? Nur weil eine Gratis-Software unnütze Funktionen bietet?


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gratis?  Die Software (und wenn sie noch so verbuggt ist), muss erstmal entwickelt und aktuell gehalten werden. Das machen die Leute bei Samsung nicht für umsonst und diese Kosten werden eben auf die SSD's umgelegt.

Aber wenn Du gerne Geld für sinnfreie Features und Marketing-Gags ausgeben willst, ich werde Dich nicht daran hindern


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist eine kostenlose Dreingabe, wie es andere Hersteller auch tun. Du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, dass die SSD günstiger wäre, wenn keine solche Software im Lieferumfang dabei wäre. 

Mir ging es nur um dein Argument: "Schlechte mitgelieferte Software = SSD ist generell nicht zu empfehlen." Wenn du sonst keine Argumente hast, die gegen die EVO oder generelle gegen die SSDs von Samsung sprechen, ist das schwach.


----------



## brain00 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Das ist eine kostenlose Dreingabe, wie es andere Hersteller auch tun. Du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, dass die SSD günstiger wäre, wenn keine solche Software im Lieferumfang dabei wäre.


doch das denke ich schon. Programmierer kosten nunmal auch Geld


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ach bitte... die Programmier- und Pflegekosten der Software werden durch die schiere Masse an verkauften Einheiten locker rein geholt. Das sind wahrscheinlich einstellige Cent-Beträge, umgelegt auf die einzelnen Laufwerke.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Das ist eine kostenlose Dreingabe, wie es andere Hersteller auch tun. Du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, dass die SSD günstiger wäre, wenn keine solche Software im Lieferumfang dabei wäre.



Natürlich schlägt sich das auf den Preis der SSD nieder, wie gesagt, die Leute bei Samsung arbeiten nicht für lau. Crucial verzichtet (zum Glück) auf diesen Unsinn.



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur um dein Argument: "Schlechte mitgelieferte  Software = SSD ist generell nicht zu empfehlen." Wenn du sonst keine  Argumente hast, die gegen die EVO oder generelle gegen die SSDs von  Samsung sprechen, ist das schwach.



Die Samsung EVO kann man natürlich auch bedenkenlos kaufen, aber warum mehr Geld ausgeben als notwendig? Ich habe im Gamingrechner eine Samsung SSD 840 Pro (bin also schon mal kein Crucial Fanboy ) und eine Crucial MX 100. Auf beiden ist ein Betriebssystem installiert und ich kann Dir versichern, dass ich in noch keinem Szenario (außer in SSD-Benchmarks) einen Unterschied gemerkt habe.

Zwar kann man eine SSD im Normalbetrieb nicht totschreiben, aber mir sind solide MLC-Chips geheuerer als Samsung's TLC-Nand. Das ist aber eher eine persönliche Vorliebe, kein kaufentscheidendes Argument für oder gegen die Samsung EVO.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Natürlich schlägt sich das auf den Preis der SSD nieder, wie gesagt, die Leute bei Samsung arbeiten nicht für lau. Crucial verzichtet (zum Glück) auf diesen Unsinn.


Und du glaubst ernsthaft, nur weil Crucial keine eigene Software dabei stopft, ist beispielsweise die MX100 momentan deutlich günstiger als die EVO? Dass Crucial seit der M500 einen Preiskampf angezettelt hat und die Preise drückt, zählt natürlich nicht. Oder?



Softy schrieb:


> Die Samsung EVO kann man natürlich auch bedenkenlos kaufen, aber warum mehr Geld ausgeben als notwendig? Ich habe im Gamingrechner eine Samsung SSD 840 Pro (bin also schon mal kein Crucial Fanboy ) und eine Crucial MX 100. Auf beiden ist ein Betriebssystem installiert und ich kann Dir versichern, dass ich in noch keinem Szenario (außer in SSD-Benchmarks) einen Unterschied gemerkt habe.
> 
> Zwar kann man eine SSD im Normalbetrieb nicht totschreiben, aber mir sind solide MLC-Chips geheuerer als Samsung's TLC-Nand. Das ist aber eher eine persönliche Vorliebe, kein kaufentscheidendes Argument für oder gegen die Samsung EVO.


Warum nicht gleich so? Das ist eine Aussage, die anderen weiterhilft.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft, nur weil Crucial keine eigene Software dabei stopft, ist beispielsweise die MX100 momentan deutlich günstiger als die EVO? Dass Crucial seit der M500 einen Preiskampf angezettelt hat und die Preise drückt, zählt natürlich nicht. Oder?



Ist doch super, dass einer mit dem Preiskampf angefangen hat. Oder würdest Du immer noch gerne 200€ für eine 256GB SSD hinblättern? 



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich so? Das ist eine Aussage, die anderen weiterhilft.



Jede meiner Aussagen half bislang weiter  

Es ist einfach die Summe der Nachteile, warum ich die Samsung EVO für nicht empfehlenswert halte. Was mich allerdings nervt, ist, dass Samsung durch den SSD  Magician suggeriert, dass man eine besonders tolle SSD gekauft hat, weil man besonders tolle Features hat (ich meine diese 1-klick-"Optimierungen" wie OS Optimization, SSD Optimization), die in Wirklichkeit keine Leistungssteigerung, sondern im schlimmsten Fall ein instabileres System bewirken.

Also: Für SSD Benchmarks die SSD 840/850 Pro kaufen, für das beste P/L-Verhältnis die MX 100


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gut zu wissen das man die Samsung Software umgehen sollte.
Aber ein wirklicher Nachteil sehe ich nicht darin...Werde ich einfach nicht benutzen.

Na juti.
Bleib ich wohl doch bei der Pro als Systemfestplatte und der MX100 für Spiele und Programme.

@Softy 
Hast du zufällig ein paar Schreib und Lesewerte bzw. Betriebsdauer in Jahren für mich?


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gamer_07 schrieb:


> @Softy
> Hast du zufällig ein paar Schreib und Lesewerte bzw. Betriebsdauer in Jahren für mich?



Wie gesagt, Lese- und Schreibwerte sind eigentlich irrelevant, weil man im Alltag keinen Unterschied merkt. Aber Du kannst ja mal einen Blick in die Benchmarkabteilung werfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r-ssd-ranglisten-thread-no-1-1290-punkte.html oder das eine oder andere Review anschauen, z.B. PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Crucial MX100 256 GB im Test

Mit Betriebsdauer in Jahren kann ich leider auch nicht dienen, es ist viel wahrscheinlicher, dass der Controller die Grätsche macht, als dass man die SSD totschreibt. Es gibt aber schon ein paar Leute, die auf Biegen und Brechen SSD's töten : SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm (die letzten 2 Diagramme in Post #1).


----------



## IRNV (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie ist das eigentlich bei einer Samsung 840 basic, wenn ich ein Overprovisioning von 10% (23.29GB von 232.98GB) habe. Kann ich die SSD dann bis zum Limit (209.5GB) vollstopfen?


----------



## Gamer_07 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich glaube das es grundsätzlich nie sinnvoll sein kann, die Festplatte vollzustopfen.
Gibt ja immer ein paar Sektoren/Speicherchips die hopps gehen und automatisch ausgewechselt werden.

@Softy
btw danke


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was könnt ihr mir zur 'Kingston SSDNow V300 (240GB, 2.5")' sagen?

Ist die zu gebrauchen oder doch lieber eine MX100?

Preistechnisch wäre sie im Moment besser ^^


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



taks schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir zur 'Kingston SSDNow V300 (240GB, 2.5")' sagen?
> 
> Ist die zu gebrauchen oder doch lieber eine MX100?
> 
> Preistechnisch wäre sie im Moment besser ^^



Kingston: 87,64€
Bauform: Solid State Drive (SSD) • Formfaktor:  2.5"* • lesen: 191MB/s *• *schreiben: 142MB/s *• *IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben:  85k/43k *• Cache: N/A • Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s • Leistungsaufnahme: gemessen: 2.66W (Betrieb), gemessen:  0.62W (Leerlauf) • NAND-Typ: MLC asynchron (20nm, Micron) *• Max.  Schreibvolumen (TBW): 128TB • MTBF: 1 Mio. Stunden* • Controller:  *SandForce SF-2281 *• Abmessungen: 100x69.85x7mm • Besonderheiten: N/A •  Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre

Crucial: 89,85€
Bauform: Solid State Drive (SSD) • Formfaktor:  2.5" •* lesen: 550MB/s *• *schreiben: 330MB/s *• *IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben:  85k/70k* • Cache: 512MB LPDDR2 • Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s •  Leistungsaufnahme: 3.7W (Betrieb), 0.1W (Leerlauf) • NAND-Typ: MLC  (16nm, Micron) • *Max. Schreibvolumen (TBW): 72TB • MTBF: 1.5 Mio.  Stunden* • Controller: Marvell 88SS9189 • Abmessungen: 100.45x69.85x7mm •  Besonderheiten: Pufferkondensatoren, 256bit AES-Verschlüsselung, inkl.  Spacer für 9.5mm Bauhöhe • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre

Wegen 2-3€ würde ich mir die Kingston nicht antun...


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wegen 2-3€ würde ich mir die Kingston nicht antun...


 
Die Kingston gibts eben ab 73€

Und im Shop sind diese Werte angegeben:
Leserate 450 MB/s
Schreibrate 450 MB/s


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sehr seriös der Shop: .... http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/sv300s3_de.pdf

PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Crucial MX100 256 GB im Test

Fazit: Toshiba macht das Rennen - Speicherupdate: Acht SSDs auf dem Prüfstand


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da steht doch auch das gleiche in der Kingston Brochure (450/450).

Eigentlich wollte ich mir noch eine MX100 mit 128GB zulegen, die hat jedoch um einiges geringere Schreibwerte als die 265GB Variante.
Darum dachte ich wenn die Kingston was taugt hab ich für den fast gleichen Preis eine grössere und bessere Platte.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Enscheident sind die Werte für nicht komprimierbare Dateien, die IOPS und der Controller:

Crucial: *lesen: 550MB/s *• *schreiben: 330MB/s, *
*IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben:  85k/70k
**Controller: Marvell 88SS9189

*Kingston: *lesen: 191MB/s *• *schreiben: 142MB/s, *
*IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben:  85k/43k*
*Controller: SandForce SF-2281 *


----------



## RealMadnex (1. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



taks schrieb:


> Da steht doch auch das gleiche in der Kingston Brochure (450/450).


Lass dich von den Angaben nicht blenden. Diese Lese-/Schreibrate wird nur in Benchmarks erreicht, die mit Nullen als Testdaten arbeiten. Der auf der Kingston verbaute Sandforce-Controller hat ein Kompressionsfeature, wodurch Daten umso schneller übertragen werden, je stärker sie komprimierbar sind. Bei einem Benchmark, der nur mit Nullen als Testdaten arbeitet, sind die Daten zu 100% komprimierbar. Es muss also quasi nichts wirklich übertragen werden. Das, was man dabei misst, ist nicht die Leistung der SSD, sondern die zur Verfügung stehende Schnittstellenbandbreite. In der Praxis sind die Daten im Schnitt weit weniger komprimierbar und dementsprechend ist bei der Kingston sowohl die Lese- als auch die Schreibrate geringer. 

Die Kingston ist definitiv die schlechtere Wahl.


----------



## Young-Master (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kurze Frage taugt diese SSD als Systemplatte? Also nur Windows drauf.

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-asynchron--SDS_802337.html


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann man machen, allerdings sollten auf einer SSD auch alle Programme inkl. Virenscanner und Tools platz finden, damit man auch wirklich voll von der SSD profitiert.

Unter diesem Aspekt und aus Preis-/Leistungsgründen, würde ich eher zu einer SSD mit 128 resprektive 256GB raten.

Für 77€ gibt es schon eine SSD mit der 4fachen Kapazität: http://geizhals.at/de/transcend-ssd370-256gb-ts256gssd370-a1121712.html

Das ist die derzeit empfehlenswerteste SSD: http://geizhals.at/de/crucial-mx100-256gb-ct256mx100ssd1-a1122681.html


----------



## Young-Master (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde dazu zusätzlich eine 256Gb mx100 nehmen


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Young-Master schrieb:


> Ich würde dazu zusätzlich eine 256Gb mx100 nehmen




??? Eine SSD mit 256GB reicht für alles. HDD dazu und fertig. Wieso eine zusätzliche SSD?


----------



## Young-Master (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Damit falls sie zu klein wird ich diese unabhängig vom Betriebssystem tauschen kann. Außerdem habe ich mal gehört das man SSD's nich Partitionieren soll(gespaltene Meinungen).


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Young-Master schrieb:


> Damit falls sie zu klein wird ich diese unabhängig vom Betriebssystem tauschen kann. Außerdem habe ich mal gehört das man SSD's nich Partitionieren soll(gespaltene Meinungen).



Versteh ich nicht, falls du tatsächlich irgendwann mehr Platz auf der Systemplatte benötigst, kannst du die zusätzliche SSD immernoch erst dann kaufen und womöglich von gesunkenen Preisen profitieren. Auf Vorrat kaufen lohnt sich doch nicht.


----------



## Young-Master (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Und wie sieht es mit dem Partitionieren aus? 
Oder ist das heute nicht mehr nötig?


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei einer Neuinstallation übernimmt das Windows 7/8 von selbst. Ob das Alignment stimmt, kannst du immernoch im Nachhinein prüfen.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Young-Master schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dem Partitionieren aus?
> Oder ist das heute nicht mehr nötig?



ich bin von Partition auf der SSD weg. Bei Neuinstallation bin ich komplett schneller fertig, als wenn ich mühsam die Verknüpfungen neu anlegen muss.


----------



## Young-Master (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gut dann nehm ich doch nur die mx100. 
Danke euch!


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Trascend SSD370 256GB kommt heute bei Amazon ins Blitzangebot. Wie siehts bei der denn leistungstechnisch aus, ich habe mich erkundigt und sie soll etwas geringere Schreibraten als vergleichbare SSDs, wie z.B. die MX100, die ich ursprünglich im Visier hatte, bieten. Sollte man bei dem Angebot trotzdem zugreifen oder lieber eine MX100 nehmen?


----------



## XT1024 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jetzt kostet sie 100 € und ich nehme mal an, dass sie nachher 75-80 € kostet.
Die MX100 gibt/gab es heute bei Conrad für 85 € und die Sandisk Ultra II  liegt auch in dem Bereich. Für _mich_ wäre die Wahl klar - nicht die 370.
Wenn jeder Euro zählt oder als Lager für Filme ist die bestimmt auch gut genug. 

Edit: 85 € und trotzdem alle reserviert


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das kommt darauf an, wie der Preis aussieht. Für 20€ weniger als die MX100 würde ich sie vielleicht nehmen, bei 10€ Unterschied würde ich eher zur MX100 greifen.

Einen aktuellen Test zur MX100 findest Du hier: http://www.pc-experience.de/optisch...al-mx100-256-gb-im-test.html?showall=&start=7 und einen zur Transcend SSD370 hier: http://www.tomshardware.de/ssd-test-solid-state-disk-vergleichstest-performance,testberichte-241680-9.html


 Die MX100 gibt es inklusive Versandkosten aktuell über Alternate/Mein Paket für 91,97€ http://geizhals.at/de/crucial-mx100...22681.html?plz=&t=v&va=b&vl=de&v=e#filterform


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Achso, dann werde ich halt auf die MX100 zurückgreifen, dachte ich könnte bei der 370 ein Schnäppchen ergattern, aber ich muss zum Glück nicht jeden Taler zweimal umdrehen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ironhide (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche ssd ist eigentlich besser, die adata sp900 oder die mx100. Sind jetzt beide auf gleichem Preisniveau aber die adata hat die besseren Schreib und Leserate (vom hersteller angegeben), wird aber trotzdem hier im Forum bei Rechner Zusammenstellungen nie empfohlen.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das mag daran liegen, das das, was der Hersteller angibt und was tatsächlich am Ende dabei herumkommt, zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe sind:

Vergleich: 14 SSDs mit 240GB, 250GB und 256GB Kapazität

PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Crucial MX100 256 GB im Test

Die Sandfoce-Controller haben in der Vergangenheit auch nicht gerade durch Robustheit geglänzt (Totalausfälle en Masse), so einen Vertrauensverlust wieder auszuwetzen, dauert schon etwas.


----------



## BreeZrX (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,
ich benötige Hilfe bei dem Kauf einer neuen SSD.
Diese soll hauptsächlich für Spiele in den nächsten Jahren genutzt werden.
Angepeilt ist dabei eine Größe von etwa 500 bzw 1000 GB, sodass diese Platte auch für meine nächsten PC-Aufrüstungen noch ausreicht.
Nun stehe ich vor der Frage, welches Modell.
Ich denke an Samsung 840 EVO, 850 Pro (EVO noch nicht wirklich da) oder Crucial MX100.
Lohnt sich die 850 Pro aufgrund der 10 Jahre Garantie, auch bezüglich des Preises?


----------



## Icedaft (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für die Zwecke ganz und gar nicht. Dann eher die Samsung 850 Evo oder die Crucial M550


----------



## Todesklinge (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe eine Samsung 830er Serie, 128gb, die hat schon 10 TB auf dem Buckel, gibt es da irgend eine Faustformel wann diese kaputt gehen?

Nicht das plötzlich mein System ausfällt und alles ist weg.

Meine Daten also Spiele sind auf einer Samsung 840er Evo


Laut Magician ist der Status "Gut"


----------



## XT1024 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Nicht das plötzlich mein System ausfällt und alles ist weg.


Für den Fall hat man ja eine Sicherung der wichtigen Daten weil jeder Datenträger ohne Vorankündigung ausfallen kann.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich bin am überlegen, 850Pro, 840EVO, oder Crucial M550 in der Größe von 1,0Tb.

Meine Samsung SSD 830 - 256gb ist ja immer voll und die hat nach knappen 3 Jahren nicht mal 10Tb geschrieben, und wenn ich so weitermache,  wird die noch 20 Jahre halten.

Eigentlich müsste es doch möglich sein, eine 500gb Platte und die SSD 830 - 256gb als ein großes Laufwerk unter Windows einzurichten, um ein Laufwerk mit 750gb zu haben, wie sinnvoll das dann sein wird ist fraglich. Bei SSD´s lege ich vor allem auf die 4K Werte Wert, da es egal sein wird, ob die SSD mit 500mb/s oder mit 550mb/s liest oder schreibt und da würde die Crucial M550 ausscheiden.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nimm einfach die günstigste.^^

Ja, Windows kann das -> dynamischer Datenträger. Wenn eine kaputt geht sind dann aber alle Daten weg.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist der Nachteil.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann bleiben nur noch diese 3: Produktvergleich SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHII-960G-G25), Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE1T0BW), Crucial M500 960GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT960M500SSD1) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Crucial scheidet mit den 4K Werten aus, die 840 EVO 1TB bietet nur 3 Jahre Garantie, was für eine Ausrede, und die Sandisk muss ich mir noch etwas genauer anschauen.

Eigentlich dürfte man mit einer Samsung SSD 850 EVO 1Tb genau so wenig falsch machen als mit einer Samsung SSD 850 Pro 1Tb. Der Controller ist zwar der gleiche wie auf der Pro, aber der Speicher ist immer noch ein anderer, und eine SSD übersteht schon mehrere Systemwechsel bevor die zu klein wird. Das ist fast so wie i7-5820K vs. i7-5930K. 

Geht man von den Messwerten aus, könnte man sagen es wäre Marketing, nimmt man die Zuverlässigkeit an erste Stelle sieht es schon besser aus, dazu noch das Ausdauerpotential beim längeren Kopieren, oder wer weis was für Daten wir in Games, etc... in 3 - 5 Jahren haben werden. Vor 5 Jahren hatten Spiele 10gb, heute sind es schon 20 - 40gb, wenn nicht noch mehr. Und die Preise bis dahin kennt auch keiner, zumal es dann wieder neue Speicherlösungen geben wird. Und ob ein Wechsel dann auch spürbar ist wird sich erst dann zeigen.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was Du immer mit den 4K-Werten hast, die sehen doch gut aus: Crucial M550 SSD mit 1 TB und 512 GB im Test - ComputerBase ?!

PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Crucial M550 256 GB vs Crucial M550 1 TB


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## xNexis (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey, wollte mir nun ne SSD kaufen die nicht teurer als 100,- ist aber dennoch ne gute ist
Ich brauch eigentlich nicht mehr als 120GB
Wäre Cool wenn ihr mir paar empfehlen könntet


----------



## Icedaft (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

120er sind vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her eher undankbar. Ab 256gb bekommst Du die beste Leistung für dein Geld. Bestes Angebot zur Zeit:

Crucial M550 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNexis (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

SUPER! danke dir


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann bleiben nur noch diese 3: Produktvergleich SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHII-960G-G25), Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE1T0BW), Crucial M500 960GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT960M500SSD1) | Geizhals Deutschland



Nein, die 800er EVO Serien von Samsung würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen. Ich habe seit 3 Jahren eine SSD 830 mit 256gb. Die hat den MLC Speichertyp verbaut und über 8600 Stunden drauf, 10Tb geschrieben, und läuft wie am ersten Tag. In HD-Tach hält die ihre Leistung. Die 840 EVO 500gb, die 10 Monate alt ist, ca. 950gb geschrieben, und TLC Speicher verbaut hat, kannst in die Tonne werfen. Da hab ich Werte von 100mb/s bis 220mb/s (Sata II).  Genau deswegen suchte ich immer nach Robustheit und die 850 Pro hat MLC verbaut, sowie alle Pro Varianten von Samsung´s 800er Serie und macht keine Probleme. 

Samsung verbaut bei der EVO Serie eine Innere Uhr.  Mal abwarten ob die Ihre Probleme in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zitat: "SSD Test: SATA II oder SATA III
Selbst eine durchschnittliche SSD erreicht im Test im Vergleich zu den  besten Festplatten mit SATA-Schnittstelle extrem hohe Datenraten. Damit  stoßen die SSDs an die Grenzen der maximalen Transferrate der zweiten  SATA-Generation (SATA II), die theoretisch bei 3 GBit/s liegt, wegen der  für die Übertragung verwendeten 10/8-Kodierung aber maximal 300 MByte/s  erreicht. SATA III erlaubt dagegen die doppelte maximale  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 6 GBit/s bzw. 600 MByte/s. Die besten  SSDs nutzen sie bereits fast vollständig aus. Schauen Sie also vor dem  SSD-Kauf nach, welchen SATA-Version Ihr PC oder Notebook unterstützt.  SATA III ist zu SATA II abwärtskompatibel, auch die Anschlüsse sind  identisch; Sie erreichen im Mischbetrieb aber nur die niedrigeren  Datenraten der zweiten SATA-Generation." Quelle

TRIM bzw. Garbagecollection aktiviert?

Die M550 verfügt auch über MLC-Zellen und kostet einiges weniger: 512GB CRUCIAL M550 2.5-Zoll SSD (CT512M550SSD1) - Daten- und Preisvergleich


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Zitat: "SSD Test: SATA II oder SATA III
> Selbst eine durchschnittliche SSD erreicht im Test im Vergleich zu den  besten Festplatten mit SATA-Schnittstelle extrem hohe Datenraten. Damit  stoßen die SSDs an die Grenzen der maximalen Transferrate der zweiten  SATA-Generation (SATA II), die theoretisch bei 3 GBit/s liegt, wegen der  für die Übertragung verwendeten 10/8-Kodierung aber maximal 300 MByte/s  erreicht. SATA III erlaubt dagegen die doppelte maximale  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 6 GBit/s bzw. 600 MByte/s. Die besten  SSDs nutzen sie bereits fast vollständig aus. Schauen Sie also vor dem  SSD-Kauf nach, welchen SATA-Version Ihr PC oder Notebook unterstützt.  SATA III ist zu SATA II abwärtskompatibel, auch die Anschlüsse sind  identisch; Sie erreichen im Mischbetrieb aber nur die niedrigeren  Datenraten der zweiten SATA-Generation." Quelle



In der Praxis sind die maximalen Lese- und Schreibraten völlig irrelevant und ist es völlig egal, ob eine SSD an SATA II oder SATA III angeschlossen ist (es sei denn man kopiert gigabyteweise einzelne große Dateien von einer SSD auf eine andere SSD, was ja nun eher selten der Fall ist). Ich hatte schon einige SSD's an SATA II und an SATA III angeschlossen und jetzt rate mal, ob ich einen Unterschied gemerkt habe


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

MIR ging es auch gar nicht darum, ob man das bemerkt oder nicht, ich WEISS das man es nicht bemerken wird. 

Jolly91 hat doch über die schlechte Leistung seiner 840 Evo geklagt, deswegen habe ich ja auch die M550 empfolen, nahezu gleiche Leistung wie die 850 Pro und kostet ein Bruchteil davon...


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die 840 EVO 500gb, die 10 Monate alt ist, ca. 950gb geschrieben, und TLC Speicher verbaut hat, kannst in die Tonne werfen. Da hab ich Werte von 100mb/s bis 220mb/s (Sata II)...
> ...
> 
> Samsung verbaut bei der EVO Serie eine Innere Uhr.  Mal abwarten ob die Ihre Probleme in den Griff bekommen.



Das hier kennst aber: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...zur-loesung-des-problems-veroeffentlicht.html. Oder?

Also wenn du noch einen älteren Firmwarestand hast, würde ich die mal Updaten. Eventuell ändert sich dann was an der Performance. Wobei ja mehr wie 300MiB/s sowieso nicht drin sind, bei Sata II. Da ist die Samsung sowieso Overkill. Kein SATA III Port zur Verfügung?


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Doppelpost...


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich hab mich geirrt, es sind min. Transferraten von 20mb/s.

Und ich weis das an Sata II nur max. 300mb/s durchgehen, das spielt für mich auch keine Rolle. Zugriffszeiten und die 4K Performance sind mir wichtig, abgesehen von der Robustheit. Die SSD 840 EVO hängt am SATA II Port des ASUS P5Q-E. 

Das Tool werde ich schon noch verwenden, wie gesagt, der PC wird selten benutzt. Und ich bin erst jetzt vor ein paar Tagen wieder auf das Problem aufmerksam geworden. Aber ich merkte es schon länger das es da nicht so schön lief wie bei meinem System. Das lief sogar gefühlt schlechter als mit der einst im P45 System steckenden SSD 830.

Jetzt hab ich sowieso alle Zuhause, 830 - 256gb, 840 Evo - 500gb und eine 850 Pro mit 1Tb. Die M550 wäre auch eine gute Entscheidung gewesen, aber mir ging´s eher ums ganze. Jedenfalls hätte ich mir genau so gut 2x6Tb HDD´s im RAID 1 für 500€ zulegen können, hätte die 830 - 256gb als OS und Anwendungsplatte genutzt, und die Spiele, Daten und Videos ins 8Tb RAID 1 gelagert. Da hätte ich wenigstens Platz für alles gehabt. Aber im Jahr kommen sowieso immer 250gb Videoaufzeichnungen dazu, und 850gb habe ich noch freien Spielraum, das heißt in 3 Jahren sollte das voll sein.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die SSD auf AHCI laufen hast und die 840EVO nicht von Anfang an schon so langsam war. Dann versuchs mal mit der Firmware und dem Tool, sollte schon was bringen.

*Vorsicht:* Das Tool schreibt alles, was an Daten auf der SSD liegt, KOMPLETT NEU. Die Lebensdauer deiner SSD (von den Write-Werten her) sollte also nicht am Ende sein. Generell würde ich sowieso zu einem Backup raten, bevor dich an die Firmware machst.

*P.S.:* Witzig ... zeitgleich gerade eben bei Heise den Artikel gefunden: Samsung-SSD 840 Evo: Weiterhin Performance-Probleme | heise online. Anscheinend gibt es immer noch Probleme mit den 840EVOs, leider im Artikel wie immer zu wenig Details. Ich geh mal recherchieren 

Hab das anscheinend verschlafen, wurde sogar schon hier bei PCGH(X) erwähnt: Samsung SSD 840 Evo: Performance-Problem tritt erneut auf


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So, ich hab mal das Restorate Read Performance Tool drübergejagt.

Bild: ssd840evo-500gbrestors5u4w.jpg - abload.de

Sieht schon mal besser aus. Die hat ja erst 586 Stunden drauf, und wurde 553 mal eingeschaltet.


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das Bild kann keiner erkennen. Aber der Onkel hats gerichtet : http://abload.de/img/ssd840evo-500gbrestors5u4w.jpg

edit: Oh, Du hast Deinen Post editiert


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich achte schon auf meine Beiträge.


----------



## Kusanar (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jupp, das sieht nach dem aus was man von SATAII erwarten kann 
Dann hoffe ich mal bloss, dass du das ganze nicht in einigen Monaten nochmal wiederholen musst...


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann werd ich bei Samsung direkt nachfragen.


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich suche eine SSD >240GB
Soll meine alte Crucial M500 128Gig ersetzen.

Grund für Neukauf: Alte SSD kommt in Bürorechner meines Vaters, ich brauch mehr Platz.

Soll SATA 3 haben und wenn eine Klon Software dabei ist wärs auch nicht schlecht.
M.2 hätte mein Board zwar, aber dafür müsst ich das OS neu installieren und ich weiß nicht, ob diese Schnittstelle noch vorhanden ist beim nächsten Mainboard/CPU Wechsel.

Budget: Auf keinen Fall mehr als 200€, besser deutlich weniger (<150€).
Mögliche Kandidaten?: 
Crucial M550 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Icedaft (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ganz klar die M550. [emoji2]


----------



## S754 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Okö.


----------



## Young-Master (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn man aktuell die 256Gb Version der M550 und der mx100 Vergleicht dann sollte man doch eher die m550 nehmen oder?
Oder gibt's etwas das bei der mx100 deutlich besser wäre?


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die MX100 ist die Budget-Reihe von Crucial (gewesen), die M550 das Performancemodell (sieht man, wenn man die Lese-Schreibwerte bzw die IOPS miteinander vergleicht).
Bei ähnlichem Preis würde ich immer die M550 vorziehen, auch wenn man davon im Alltagsbetrieb als "Normaluser" nichts bemerkt. Noch besser ist natürlich die Samsung 850 Pro, doch die lassen sich ihre Vorreiterrolle fürstlich entlohnen, ob das einem der Aufpreis wert ist, muss jeder selbst wissen. Im Blindtest wird man keine Unterschiede feststellen, einzig Benchmarks lassen diese sichtbar werden und natürlich das größere Loch im Portemonnaie.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die M550 ist etwas schneller, aber einen Aufpreis ist das nicht wert.


----------



## Kusanar (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also die 512er Version der M550 gab es letztens sogar um 20 Euro billiger als die 512er der MX100... da fällt die Wahl dann nicht mehr schwer


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

M550 512GB Crucial M550 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 168,34€
MX100 512GB Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 181,77€


----------



## Kusanar (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Immer noch ca. 13 Euro, da drängt sich die M550 ja geradezu auf.


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was ist bei den Samsung SSDs der Unterschied zwischen Evo und Pro?


----------



## Kusanar (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die 840 EVO benutzt TLC-Speicherzellen (3 Bit/Zelle), die 840 PRO verwendet MLC (2 Bit/ Speicherzelle). Weniger bits pro Zelle versprechen mal, prinzipbedingt, eine höhere Lebensdauer. Davon abgesehen bietet die PRO 5 Jahre Garantie, die EVO nur 3. Die PRO ist in Benchmarks noch um einen Tacken schneller als die EVO.


----------



## Invisiblo (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich möchte mir eine neue SSD zu meiner bestehenden Samsung 830 kaufen. Da ich mit dieser zufrieden bin, wollte ich wieder zur Samsung greifen. Hier im Forum habe ich aber beim querlesen nur Schlechtes (vor allem in Bezug auf die 840) gelesen. 

Ist denn auch von der 850 abzuraten? Ich weiß, dass die Crucial 10 € günstiger ist, aber ich denke die Samsung SSDs sind/waren nicht ohne Grund so beliebt und da ich schon eine habe, wäre es sicher nicht unvorteilhaft denselben Hersteller zu wählen. Ich benutze ja auch den SSD Magician. Irgendwelche Einwände gegenüber der 850 EVO wenn mir die 10 € Mehrpreis egal sind?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mein einziger Einwand richtet sich in dem Fall gegen Samsung Magician als solches, das Programm ist eher unnütz bis kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Wolke (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wie macht man es denn am besten, wenn man derzeit eine HDD hat und auf eine SSD wechseln will, jedoch keine windowsinstallations cd hat?


----------



## Icedaft (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Image im Internet runterladen und auf eine CD brennen oder einen bootfähigen Stick erstellen.


----------



## Wolke (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

und dann die hdd ausstöpseln und nur die ssd anschließen und mit stick booten und dann dort das windows installieren richtig?   ich schätze mal, man braucht seinen windows registry key dann wieder oder? kann man den zufällig irgendwo im system ablesen ? (der zettel ist 4 jahre alt und hat nen umzug hinter sich, ergo futsch )


----------



## Icedaft (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Richtig. Hier das Tool zum Key auslesen:

Windows Product Key Viewer - Download - CHIP


----------



## nton29 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hi leute
ich würde mir gerne zwei samsung 850 pro 256 gb kaufen
und die im raid 0 laufen lassen.
frage 1: wäre das leistungsmäßig von vorteil?
und frage 2: kann man bei nem raid 0 noch zusätzlich samsung rapid nutzen?


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zu Frage 1: Durchaus. Die Frage ist eher: Kannst du den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil überhaupt sinnvoll ausnützen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für das Geld gibts ja fast 2 512er von Crucial.^^


----------



## nton29 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

na ja
zwei platten wollte ich mir sowieso kaufen und nen raidverbund kostet nix
also warum nicht


----------



## nton29 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

schon
aber die samsung sind mir sympatischer


----------



## nton29 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

weiß einer ob rapid im raid 0 immer noch funst?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Man kann seine Beiträge editieren. 

Was willst du damit machen? Würdest du von der Geschwindigkeiten profitieren? 

Warum wolltest du sowieso 2 SSDs kaufen und warum die Samsung? 

Bei 2 SSDs ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher dass eine ausfällt und dann sind alle Daten weg.


Keine Ahnung was Samsung rapid ist, aber die ganze Herstellersoftware kann man in der Regel vergessen.


----------



## nton29 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

rapid ist sowas wie ramdisk wo 1-4 gb von deinem arbeitsspeicher als vorpuffer vor dem 
eigentlichen ssd catch genutzt wird.
und zwei neue weil ich im moment 1 ssd mit 120 gb von corsair der ersten generation habe und gerne aufrüsten 
würde.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Immer die Frage ob man die Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann. 

Wie gesagt, ich würde eine SSD kaufen, nicht zwei.


----------



## nton29 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

zu der frage ob man die geschwindikeit nutzten kann.
wenn man sich nen mopped kauft was 300 fährt nutzt du das selten
aber es ist immer gut zu wissen das man es kann wenn man will


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du gibst in dem Fall unnötig Geld aus für Leistung die du nicht brauchst. Der größte Vorteil der SSDs ist die niedrige Zugriffszeit. 

Wenn du nicht weisst wofür du so hohe Geschwindigkeiten brauchst, dann brauchst du sie nicht.


----------



## nton29 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich hab grad mal geguckt die crucial ist auch nicht schlecht.
aber zwei sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das beste Gesamtpaket haben im Moment die Crucials: Solid State Drives (SSD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kusanar (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Richtig. Hier das Tool zum Key auslesen:



Und warum nicht einfach Klonen? Ist heutzutage keine "Rocket-Science" mehr  und klappt in über 90% der Fälle. Gibt immer wieder mal Ausnahmen  wo es nicht hinhaut, aber besser als alles Neu installieren (schon erst  recht, wenn kein Key mehr rum ist) und dauert auch nicht ewig.


----------



## Wolke (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wie lkäuft das denn mit dem klonen? gibt es da eine empfehlenswerte software? soweit ich gelesen habe soll das nur die zweitbeste lösung sein und das system aufjedenfall langsamer (im vergleich zur neuinstalltion) und teilw. sogar fehlerhaft/instabil werden. wäre aber natürlich bequemer...


----------



## Rurdo (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Solange an der Hardware nichts verändert wird und idealerweise auch eine Baugleiche Festplatte dann sollte man garnichts merken. 
Klar kann immermal was schiefgehen, dafür sollte man auch ein Backup haben  

Generell kann man aber sagen dass Festplatten klonen keinen merkbaren Nachteil mit sich bringt.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ein sauber neu installiertes System ist imho immer vorzuziehen, das muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab bis jetzt immer CloneZilla verwendet. Anleitungen dazu gibt's massenhaft im Web. Solange das Windows nicht speziell angepasst wurde von vorn bis hinten und der AHCI-Mode gleich bleibt, hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme. Weder mit dem Alignment oder sonstigen Sachen.
Performancemäßig hab ich auch keinen Unterschied gemerkt.

Wenn du jetzt ein System hast, das zugemüllt ist ohne Ende oder du ohnehin mal Neuinstallieren wolltest, dann natürlich lieber frisch aufsetzen.

Und wenn du nur klonst, zerschießt du dir damit das originale System sowieso nicht. Kannst die ursprüngliche Platte also jederzeit wieder in Betrieb nehmen, falls es mit dem Klonen nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Captn (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Leute,

ich will mein Notebook nun auch mit einer mSATA SSD bestücken.
Da soll halt Windoof und alles für mich wichtige rauf.
Was könnt ihr mir da so empfehlen bei 120GB?


----------



## Icedaft (23. Februar 2015)

*[Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

120Gb ist Preis-/Leistungstechnisch eine undankbare Größe, auch was die Leistungswerte und theoretische Haltbarkeit betrifft, bist Du mit einer SSD ab 256Gb besser beraten. Ich würde mir da die üblichen Verdächtigen wie die Crucial MX100/m550 bzw. Samsung 850 mal anschauen.

Crucial M550 256GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Captn (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das mag richtig sein, aber ich merke es ja selbst an meinem Desktop-PC, dass die Hälfte der 120 GB unbenutzt bleiben.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe meine OCZ mit 120 GB permanent zu 90% voll und diese wird nur nicht voller, weil ich regelmäßig ausmiste.

Entscheide selbst:

Crucial M550 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT128M550SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 59,45€

 lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 350MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 90k/75k Schreibvolumen (TBW): 72TB • MTBF: 1.5 Mio. Stunden

Crucial M550 256GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 94,39€

 lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 500MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 90k/80k  Schreibvolumen (TBW): 72TB • MTBF: 1.5 Mio. Stunden


----------



## Captn (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist natürlich verlockend und vermutlich kommt beim Notebook noch so viel extra Mist rauf. Mal gucken .


----------



## f0rce (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit auch eine SSD für mein Notebook anschaffen. Zurzeit habe ich nur 70 von 500GB voll, deshalb würde eine 128GB SSD locker reichen. Ich schwanke zurzeit zwischen der MX100 und der Ultra II. Jedoch lese ich oft von Problemen, die bei der MX100 auftreten. Welches würdet ihr empfehlen? Mein Budget liegt bei <70€.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Leg 20€ drauf und nimm die 256Gb-Variante der MX100:

Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## f0rce (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Brauche ich nicht und mit einem Taschengeld eines 17-jährigen lohnt es sich nicht 20€ mehr für unbenutzten Speicher auszugeben^^
Macht die MX100 keine Probleme? Ich lese oft von Systemabstürzen in verschieden Foren.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst ja mal nach Problemen mit der 840er von Samsung googeln. Ansonsten halt die M550.


----------



## f0rce (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist die SanDisk Ultra II nicht gut?


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Doch, im Prinzip ist die auch gut, nur hat die halt nur 240 GB und kostet mehr als eine 256GB Crucial MX100.


----------



## f0rce (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe halt keine Lust die MX100 zurückzusenden, wenn sie Probleme macht und dann eine andere zu bestellen. Habe auch oft gelesen, dass die MX100 bei Notebooks Probleme macht.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wo liest Du das alles ?


----------



## XT1024 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



f0rce schrieb:


> Ich habe halt keine Lust die MX100 zurückzusenden, wenn sie Probleme


Kannst sie ja auch behalten, es wird niemand zur Rücksendung gezwungen. 
Dann kauf halt eine andere... und schick die auch zurück, wenn sie Probleme macht. 

Wenn die MX100 ernste Probleme hätte, dann würde man das auch irgendwo gehäuft lesen können.
Sucht man nach _[Produktname] Probleme_, findet man überraschend immer Ergebnisse.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

mal was positives.... ich habe ne MX100 als Systemplatte drin und noch nie Probleme damit.

.. und f0rce, du wirst IMMER irgendwo und irgendwann mit einem Produkt Probleme bekommen.
Alle loben und ausgerechnet du erwischt die Montagsplatte...... Kann dir bei JEDEM Hersteller passieren.


----------



## Kusanar (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also letztens auf einem "anderen" Forum hat auch mal einer gemeint, dass die MX100 und M500 reihenweise Probleme hätten und ich nur mal googlen müsste. Lustigerweise findet sich da immernur was zur M4 (die war echt nicht so doll) aber nur jeder 10. Link ist mal zu einer MX100 oder M500. Wo haben die Leute das immer her, dass die MX100 größere Probleme macht????? 


Kein Hersteller ist vollkommen frei von Fehlern. Aber zu MX100 oder M500 hab ich noch nichts über Serienfehler oder Firmwarebugs gefunden. Erleuchtet uns mal bitte.


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zumindest muss Crucial (im Gegensatz zu Samsung) nicht alle paar Monate eine neue Firmware nachschieben, weil die Leistung einbricht


----------



## f0rce (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Ultra II hat doch bessere Schreibwerte als die MX100 laut Benchmarks oder?


----------



## Icedaft (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

*Sandisk*: SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHII-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
• *lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 500MB/s* • *IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 91k/83k *• Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s • Leistungsaufnahme:  gemessen: 2.29W (Betrieb), gemessen: 0.075W (Leerlauf) • *NAND-Typ: TLC Toggle* (19nm, Toshiba) •* MTBF: 1.75 Mio. Stunden • Controller: Marvell 88SS9190*
*98,89€*

Crucial: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
• *lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 330MB/s *• *IOPS 4K  lesen/schreiben: 85k/70k* • Cache: 512MB LPDDR2 • Schnittstelle: SATA  6Gb/s • Leistungsaufnahme: 3.7W (Betrieb), 0.1W (Leerlauf) • NAND-Typ:  *MLC (16nm, Micron) *• *Max. Schreibvolumen (TBW): 72TB • MTBF: 1.5 Mio.  Stunden • Controller: Marvell 88SS9189*
*89,00€*


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



f0rce schrieb:


> Die Ultra II hat doch bessere Schreibwerte als die MX100 laut Benchmarks oder?



Die merkst Du im Alltag nicht, die sequentiellen Lese- und Schreibraten sind nur Marketing-Quark. Es sei denn, Du kopierst jeden Tag gigabyteweise einzelne große Dateien von einer SSD auf eine andere SSD


----------



## XT1024 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



f0rce schrieb:


> Die Ultra II hat doch bessere Schreibwerte als die MX100 laut Benchmarks oder?


Wenn das tatsächlich die Hauptaufgabe der SSD sein sollte, dann könnte man durchaus darauf achten.
Ich _warte_ ja viel häufiger auf zu lesende Daten.


Spoiler



OT: Meine Vertex 3 hat lt. CDI fast doppelt so viel host writes wie reads und trotzdem warte ich außer bei den seltenen Installationen nur beim Lesen.


----------



## f0rce (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich benutze eigentlich mein Notebook nur für Office, Internet und Musik sowie ab und zu Filme schauen, mehr eigentlich auch nicht. Ist es da relevant?


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nein.


----------



## f0rce (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe nochmal bisschen recherchiert und die BX100 sieht ja mal ganz gut aus in den Benchmarks. Sie übertrifft auch oft die MX100. Meint ihr ich sollte warten bis sie günstig verfügbar wird? Habe sowieso keine Eile... Nur macht mir der SiliconMotion-Controller sorgen, weil er sich billig anhört^^


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also einen Performanceunterschied im Alltag wirst Du auf keinen Fall merken. Daher würde ich eher zu der bewährten MX100 greifen, gerade wenn ein Hersteller mit einem neuen Controller rumexperimentiert.

Kann schon sein, dass die BX100 (B steht ja für Budget ) der neue Preis/Leistungsknaller wird, aber solange die sich nicht bewährt hat, würde ich bei der MX 100 bleiben.


----------



## f0rce (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die BX100 verbraucht ja auch im Idle gerade die Hälfte von dem was die MX100 verbraucht. Ich fände es für mein Notebook ja schon wichtig?


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die 0,5 Watt werden die Laufzeit des Notebooks sicher wahnsinnig erhöhen 

Wie gesagt, die BX macht keinen schlechten Eindruck, aber es gibt eben noch keine Langzeiterfahrung, das würde ich halt bedenken.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Und wieder Troubles bei Samsung, diesmal mit einem Firmware-Update für die 850 Pro: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...bare-ssds.html?highlight=samsung+firmware+850

Also Vorsicht wenn ihre eine 850 Pro besitzt und ein Firmware-Update ansteht!

Im speziellen geht es hier um die Firmware Version EXM02B6Q. Diese sollte eigentlich nicht mehr zum Download stehen. Falls ihr diese Version trotzdem noch über die Dienstsoftware angezeigt bekommt -> NICHT installieren!


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

BX100: Crucial BX100 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250BX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 89,21€  (0,357/GB)
Bauform: Solid State Drive (SSD) • Formfaktor:  2.5" • lesen: 535MB/s • schreiben: 370MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben:  87k/70k • Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s • Leistungsaufnahme: keine Angabe  (Betrieb), keine Angabe (Leerlauf) • NAND-Typ: MLC (16nm, Micron) • Max.  Schreibvolumen (TBW): 72TB • MTBF: 1.5 Mio. Stunden • Controller:  Silicon Motion SM2246EN • Abmessungen: 100.45x69.85x7mm •  Besonderheiten: inkl. Spacer für 9.5mm Bauhöhe • Herstellergarantie:  drei Jahre

MX100: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 89,90€ (0,351/GB)
Bauform: Solid State Drive (SSD) • Formfaktor:  2.5" • lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 330MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben:  85k/70k • Cache: 512MB LPDDR2 • Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s •  Leistungsaufnahme: 3.7W (Betrieb), 0.1W (Leerlauf) • NAND-Typ: MLC  (16nm, Micron) • Max. Schreibvolumen (TBW): 72TB • MTBF: 1.5 Mio.  Stunden • Controller: Marvell 88SS9189 • Abmessungen: 100.45x69.85x7mm •  Besonderheiten: Pufferkondensatoren, 256bit AES-Verschlüsselung, inkl.  Spacer für 9.5mm Bauhöhe • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre

Die riesen Vorteile der BX100 kann ich jetzt noch nicht erkennen.
Wenn es Dir um Leistung geht, greife zur M550, wenn es Dir um PREIS-/Leistung geht, geht hier kein Weg daran vorbei: Crucial MX100 SSD, 512 GB int. 6,35 cm NAND Flash-Speicher-Festplatte, SATA III | eBay


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Und wieder Troubles bei Samsung, diesmal mit einem Firmware-Update für die 850 Pro: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...bare-ssds.html?highlight=samsung+firmware+850
> 
> Also Vorsicht wenn ihre eine 850 Pro besitzt und ein Firmware-Update ansteht!



Tja, der Onkel predigt seit Monaten, eher zu Crucial zu greifen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sdauer-des-turbowrite-caches.html#post6007635

Und nein, ich bin kein Fanboy, in meinem Gamingrechner werkelt auch eine Samsung 840Pro.


----------



## f0rce (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für eure Beratung, habe mir nun die MX100 bestellt.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Ich muss ja meine Notebook HDD ausbauen um die SSD einzubauen. Wenn ich die HDD aber nicht formatiere und Windows drauflasse, kann ich jederzeit die wieder einbauen und benutzen falls ich die SSD zurückschicken sollte?


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

... sollte keine Probleme ergeben ..... da geht nix verloren ...


----------



## Lutz81 (9. März 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe seit heute die neue MX200 500GB von Crucial.....

Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum die Werte relativ schlecht sind vor allem die Schreibwerte ?
Passt überhaupt nicht mit den Benchmarks überein , die man so im Netz findet und aus der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH.
Hier ein Bild vom AS SSD Bench

AHCI ist aktiv
Kann es am Intel RST-Treiber liegen, das der so ausbremst ?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

... ich habe auch den IASTORA drauf. Welchen STATA nutzt du 3GB oder 6GB? Bei meiner 840Pro beträgt der Unterschied hier fast500 Punkte. (594 zu 1017)


----------



## Lutz81 (10. März 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nee, SSD ist am SATA 6GB/s habe ich schon geguckt.
Hier nochmal mit Mircosofttreiber ist ja noch schlechter

Kann doch nicht sein


----------



## Gohrbi (11. März 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

... hier mal der Vergleich zu meiner MX100


----------



## Lutz81 (15. März 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So mal während des Benchmarks Virenscanner ausgestellt....sieht schon besser aus


----------



## Gohrbi (15. März 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

.... macht bei meiner SSD kaum einen Unterschied. Das merkt aber eh kein Auge. Wimpernschlag.


----------



## Lutz81 (16. März 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

habe es nochmal im abgesicherten Modus getestet...wo nichts dazwischen funkt.

So sieht es gut aus


----------



## MadMiller (1. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Leute 
Ich würd mir gern ne SSD zulegen und wollte euren Rat.
Die SSD sollte 250Gb groß sein und nicht umbedingt mehr als 160€ kosten.
Größtenteils würde ich sie gerne für Spiele benutzen(CS:GO, Lol, DotA, Garrys Mod usw).
Ich besitze:
	Motherboard: msi 970A-G43
	Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce Gtx 770 inno3D
	Prozessor: AMD FX6300 
Nun kommt ihr an die Reihe, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## S754 (1. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Musst aber schnell machen, die ist im Abverkauf und wird nicht mehr Hergestellt.


----------



## MadMiller (2. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Darf ich fragen warum genau diese SSD ? : )


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zuverlässigkeit, Geschwindigkeit, Preis-:Leistung.


----------



## MadMiller (2. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok vielen Dank ^^


----------



## Birbus (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich brauche eine SSD für meinen 2. PC (office) um schnelle Zugriffszeiten zu haben.
Ich kann mich aber wirklich nicht entscheiden welche :\
Zum einen gibt es da die sehr günstige intenso die fehlende Garantie schreckt mich allerdings ab
128GB Intenso Top III 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (3812430)

Darüber gibt es ja auch noch ne Menge und ich weiß wirklich nicht welche ich nehmen soll, vorzugsweise die mit der längsten Garantie  
Budget ist bis zu 65 Euro, Kapazität sollte um die 120 GB liegen und bei mindfactory weil ich noch einen Gutschein habe 
Vorschläge?


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2015)

*[Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Leg 30€ drauf für die doppelte Kapazität, es lohnt sich:

Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Birbus (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Doppelte Kapazität brauche ich nicht mehr als office uns Internet wird mit dem PC nicht gemacht. Die mx100 habe ich schon im Haupt PC und wollte mal eine andere Marke ausprobieren gibt es sonst nichts gutes?


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-128G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Birbus (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie sieht es mit der hier aus Kingston HyperX FURY 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SHFS37A/120G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sandforce-Controller und miese Schreib- und Leseraten, da ist die SanDisk Gold dagegen.


----------



## Birbus (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ok was macht einen sandforce controller denn schlecht?


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Google mal danach, da dürfte sich einiges finden lassen... Es mag sein, das die Fehler der vergangenen Serien behoben worden sind, wenn ich jedoch die Wahl zwischen Marvel und Sandforce habe, würde ich zu ersterem Greifen.


----------



## feuer555 (5. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche SSD ist gerade vom P/L Verhältnis am Besten? (240-256 GB)


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Immer noch die Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (6. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

mir wurde die M550 empfohlen...

Was ist denn nun wieder eine SSM??? Einfach eine SSD ohne Gehäuse? Muss ich das Nachkaufen?


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die M550 ist gut aber mittlerweile zu teuer bzw. nicht mehr lieferbar da im Abverkauf.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Solid State Module, z. B. M.2 oder mSATA, ist einfach eine andere Bauform mit anderem Anschluss. Platzsparender und gern in Laptops genutzt.


----------



## jahmore (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hi, ich suche ne (64-128gb)ssd für folgendes brett:

gigabyte ga-g31m-s2l

da es nur sata2 hat wurde mir nahegelegt evt eine ssd zu nutzen die diesen standart benutzt. ich wiß nicht genau ob da was dran ist.

buget liegt bei 50-70€, wäre da was zu machen?

mfg und muchas gracias schonmal vorweg


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Undankbare Preisklasse und undankbare Größe.

Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist derzeit bei den 256GB SSDs am besten, alles darunter ist für die Größe im Verhältnis zu teuer und auch (technisch bedingt) schwächer als die SSDs mit 256GB und größer.

Produktvergleich Intenso Top III SSD 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (3812440), SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-256G-G25), Crucial M500 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1), OCZ ARC 100 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ARC100-25SAT3-240G), Crucial MX100 256G

Und auch wenn Du noch S-ATA2 nutzt, würde ich deswegen nicht zu einer älteren SSD greifen, die wird deine Hardware noch locker überleben - und dann? Bremst die SSD -> besser gleich was aktuelles kaufen...


----------



## jahmore (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## KempA (28. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey,

ich hab zur Zeit eine SanDisk mit 128 GB in meinem Rechner. Leider ist die jetzt voll und ich wollte erweitern. Kann ich einfach ne neue SSD kaufen und dazustecken um darauf meine Spiele zu isntallieren, oder sollten die Spiele und Windows auf einer gemeinsamen SSd sein?

Grüße


----------



## Softy (28. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das spielt keine Rolle, die Spiele können ruhig auf der anderen SSD sein.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hmmm welche sollte ich nehmen Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-75E250B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nimm die, welche Du günstiger bekommen kannst.

Wenn Du eine Stufe höher gehst, hast Du hier für rund 80€ mehr die doppelte Kapazität.

Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## WaldemarE (30. April 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab mir jetzt die Evo geholt ^^


----------



## Struggy (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi Leute, also meine SSD ist ein wenig am Ende, oder?


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Struggy schrieb:


> Hi Leute, also meine SSD ist ein wenig am Ende, oder?



Da du nimanden verraten hast um welches Modell es sich handelt rate ich mal, ist es vielleicht die Samsung Evo 840 ?
Wenn ja dann installier dir bitte die Magician software und führe ein FW update durch.


Solltest du keine Samsung 840er haben, kannst du folgendes machen:

Check im Bios nach ob auch wirklich ahci aktiv ist!

Trime Sie mal manuell.

Überprüfe die Smart werte mittels  gsmartcontrol oder Crystaldisk info 

Bringt das alles nichts

Backupen deiner jetztigen Partition (zb.Acronis) führe einen Secure erase durch, anschließendes Zurückspielen des Backups

Wenn das auch keine besserung bringt, nochmaliger secure erase und Neuinstallation von deinen gegenwärtigen OS


----------



## Struggy (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Da du nimanden verraten hast um welches Modell es sich handelt rate ich mal, ist es vielleicht die Samsung Evo 840 ?
> Wenn ja dann installier dir bitte die Magician software und führe ein FW update durch.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so, sorry, es ist eine Verbatim mit 64GB. Die ist so um die 3 Jahre alt. Vielleicht ist das Modell auch einfach nur super schlecht?! Ich kenne mich mit den Werten nicht so ganz gut aus, fällt denn irgendein Wert extrem raus oder sieht es einfach nur nach einer in die Jahre gekommenen SSD aus? Also was hast du spontan gedacht, als du die Werte gesehen hast? 
Crystaldisc sagt, dass die Platte ok sei. AHCI ist aktiviert. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es damit zusammenhängt, aber vor einer Woche waren meine gesamten Benutzerprofile unter Windows 7 zerschossen. Ich konnte mittels einer Anleitung im abgesicherten Modus bisher ein Profil wiederherstellen (das Wichtigste, um die anderen kümmere ich mich später). Auch kann ich keine neuen Benutzerprofile erstellen, also ich kann sie zwar erstellen, sie werden in der Benutzerkontensteuerung auch angezeigt, wenn ich den Rechner jedoch hochfahre, erscheint nur das von mir reparierte Profil. Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Ausführungen jedenfalls!  Wenn ich die Zeit habe, werde ich das System neu aufsetzen, auch wenn es eigentlich noch gar nicht so alt ist. Ach herrje.


----------



## Kusanar (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also deinen Ausführungen nach zu urteilen ist das BS ja ziemlich zerschossen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich würde dir einen kompletten Hardwarecheck (RAM, SSD, CPU, evtl. vorhandene HDDs) sowie (wenn alles OK) Datensichern und Neuaufsetzen ans Herz legen.

Und leg dir ein Backup zu 

PS: Hab mal geschaut was deine SSD so leisten kann, unter SATA-II sollte sie grob das doppelte von deinen Messwerten liefern. Die hängt auch sicher an einem SATA-II oder -III Port?


----------



## Struggy (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Also deinen Ausführungen nach zu urteilen ist das BS ja ziemlich zerschossen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich würde dir einen kompletten Hardwarecheck (RAM, SSD, CPU, evtl. vorhandene HDDs) sowie (wenn alles OK) Datensichern und Neuaufsetzen ans Herz legen.
> 
> Und leg dir ein Backup zu
> 
> PS: Hab mal geschaut was deine SSD so leisten kann, unter SATA-II sollte sie grob das doppelte von deinen Messwerten liefern. Die hängt auch sicher an einem SATA-II oder -III Port?



Meine Hardware ist noch recht neu, mein Mainboard hat so weit ich weiß nur SATA III. 

Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
CPU: i5 4570
RAM: 8GB
GPU: r9 280x

Zum Backup. Ich habe mich darum bisher immer irgendwie gewunden, weil es mir zu aufwändig war, nach der optimalen Lösung zu suchen. Was würdest du vorschlagen?


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Struggy schrieb:


> Meine Hardware ist noch recht neu, mein Mainboard hat so weit ich weiß nur SATA III.



Laut usermanual - "6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors supporting up to 6 SATA 6Gb/s devices" der Flaschehals ist die SSD
Mach mal ein checkdisk :
in der dosumgebung(cmd) - als admin starten!

```
chkdsk /f
```


```
chkdsk /r
```
Ich würde die SSD mal manuelle trimmen, hatte das Prob einmal mit einer 830er, wenn das nicht passt besser eine neuinstallation(vorher secure erase).



Struggy schrieb:


> Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
> CPU: i5 4570
> RAM: 8GB
> GPU: r9 280x



Aktuell was will man mehr 



Struggy schrieb:


> Zum Backup. Ich habe mich darum bisher immer irgendwie gewunden, weil es mir zu aufwändig war, nach der optimalen Lösung zu suchen. Was würdest du vorschlagen?



AOMEI hab ich bis jetzt genutzt um Hdds auf ssd zu migrieren(gratis) da gibts auch ne backup funktion.
Wenn du den Platzhirsch willst --> ACRONIS


----------



## Struggy (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Laut usermanual - "6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors supporting up to 6 SATA 6Gb/s devices" der Flaschehals ist die SSD
> Mach mal ein checkdisk :
> in der dosumgebung(cmd) - als admin starten!
> 
> ...



Checkdisk sagt, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Keine Fehler gefunden. Hmm. Ich werde das System mal neu aufspielen die Tage, das wird hoffentlich Klarheit bringen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit AOMEI, das werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Struggy schrieb:


> Ich werde das System mal neu aufspielen die Tage, das wird hoffentlich Klarheit bringen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit AOMEI, das werde ich mal probieren.



Nicht vergessen unbedingt einen secure erase machen, es hat einen Grund alle Speicherzellen zu resetten 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge dazu eine debain distribution. Dann per shell/terminal die commands eingabe.
Link zu einem TUT:Securely Erasing Your SSD with Linux: A How-To – Techgage


----------



## Struggy (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen unbedingt einen secure erase machen, es hat einen Grund alle Speicherzellen zu resetten
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge dazu eine debain distribution. Dann per shell/terminal die commands eingabe.
> Link zu einem TUT:Securely Erasing Your SSD with Linux: A How-To – Techgage



Ich werde mir das zu Herzen nehmen, danke.  Eine Frage habe ich noch, du schreibst vom manuellen Trimmen, was genau muss ich darunter verstehen? TRIM ist auf jeden Fall aktiviert, so viel weiß ich.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Struggy schrieb:


> IEine Frage habe ich noch, du schreibst vom manuellen Trimmen, was genau muss ich darunter verstehen? TRIM ist auf jeden Fall aktiviert, so viel weiß ich.



Ein Trim befehl macht nix anderes als dass er der SSD mitteilt  Speicherbereiche [X-X] wird nicht mehr benötigt kann gelöscht werden. Das macht dann intern die SSD firmware.Moderen OS - linux,windows7,8.1 usw machen das automatisch jedoch kann es nie schaden wenn man es auch einmal manuel macht(die intervalle sind da teilweise recht großzügig)


----------



## Gripschi (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

da ich demnächst mein OS neu aufsetzen muss (neuer Unterbau) überlege Ich eine SSD nur f. das OS und paar Programmen zu holen.

Was wäre da den empfehlenswert? Soll wirklich nur das OS drauf.

Reichen da evtl 60GB oder besser mehr?

Grüße


----------



## hbf878 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Weniger als 120GB lohnen sich nicht. Das Preis-Kapazitäts-Verhältnis ist ab 250GB optimal. 

Liste von SSDs mit mind. 120 GB

wobei ich die SSDs für am besten halte, bei denen der Hersteller auch gleichzeitig der Speicherchip-Lieferant ist. Dies ist u.a. bei Crucial (Micron), SanDisk (= Toshiba, aber nur bei den neueren Serien), Samsung, OCZ (nur neuere Serien) und Intel der Fall.

Eine dieser drei  wäre wohl vernünftig, wobei die "Sandisk SSD Plus" relativ neu ist, sodass wenig Erfahrungswerte vorliegen. Einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen den SSDs untereinander wirst du kaum bemerken.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke,

kleiner macht keinen Sinn preislich das stimmt.

128 reicht defenitiv, größer wäre unnütz.

Bin jetzt bei folgenden Modellen:

Mushkin Enhanced Chronos G2 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MKNSSDCR120GB-G2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SanDisk SSD 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-128G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Intenso Top III SSD 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (3812430) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Würde zur SanDisk o. Mushkin tendieren.
Welche lohnt am meisten?


----------



## hbf878 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

In Beitrag 9230 hatte ich noch was dazueditiert . 

Ich sag mal so: Wenn ich selbst mir eine SSD kaufen würde, dann keine von den dreien. 

Die von dir genannte Sandisk und auch die anderen beiden sind typische "Media-Markt-SSDs" aus einer Zeit, als diverse Hersteller (flash-herstellende Firmen wie Samsung, Crucial ... ausgenommen) schnell günstige SSDs aus zusammengekauften Teilen auf den Markt warfen, um ein Stück vom rapide wachsenden SSD-Kuchen abzubekommen und sich irgendwie zu etablieren. Seitdem hat sich der Markt ein bisschen beruhigt und es sind vor allem die Hersteller dominant, die auch ihren eigenen Flash fertigen. 

Diese "frühen" SSDs sind natürlich nicht grottenschlecht, aber eben auch nicht so ausgereift wie diejenigen, die ab ~2014 auf den Markt kamen. Meine Vorschläge siehe oben 

edit: als Händler könnte Notebooksbilliger interessant sein, weil die günstige Versandkosten haben.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nicht gesehen 

Bestellt wird bei MF da da be Sammelbestellung ansteht.

So da wäre ja nur die BX100 von Crucial sowirklich preislich attraktiv.

Wobei Ich halt die 50€ fair fand von den anderen.

Ansonsten die hier, ist erst dieses Jahr gelistet wurden.

SanDisk Plus 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDA-120G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Nicht gesehen
> 
> Bestellt wird bei MF da da be Sammelbestellung ansteht.
> 
> ...




Warum bei einem neuen pc sparen an der SSD ?
Ob du jetzt für eine SSD 50 euro oder 68 euro zahlst ist schon nebensächlich!

Hab mir letztens selber eine evo 850 mit 120gig gekauft und bin mit der vollens zufrieden. Wenn du die bx100 mit der evo 850 vergleichst beibt nicht mehr viel zur Debatte übrig, das rechtfertig auch einen aufpreis von 8 euro 

120GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle


----------



## Icedaft (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Auf die SSD gehören das BS, Virenscanner, alle Programme und 2-3 deiner Lieblingsspiele. Ich kann nur dringend anraten eine SSD mit mind. 256GB zu nehmen, da hier die Leistungswerte und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis erheblich besser sind.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für Spiele hab Ich ne SSD. Und die OS Platte ist aus Prinzip Spiele Frei.

Naja 20€ sind schon was Aktuell aber Ich werde sehen wenn es soweit ist.

Watscheinlich nehm Ich ne Crucial f. 60€.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Watscheinlich nehm Ich ne Crucial f. 60€.



Schau dir mal den bench an - UserBenchmark: Crucial BX100 vs Samsung 850 Evo
Die samsung is locker die 8 euro mehr wert, das sind einmal beim wegehen zwei bier weniger


----------



## roheed (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

gott sei dank hab ich hier auch festgehalten wie man eine SSD Secure Erase  bin heut schier schon wahnsinnig geworden weil ich meine OCZ löschen wollte und dachte meine anleitung würde nur für  Sandforce SSD gelten  geht aber auch mit anderen SSD  danke Roheed


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

huhu, mal eine kurze frage von mir:

im startpost unter 1.6 steht
"

 Bei dem Setup die unkonfigurierte SSD auswählen (SSD nicht von Hand formatieren/partitionieren)
"

nun ist meine aber nicht fabrik neu, buckel jetz nur endlich mal das os druff. habe ein backup davon auf der hdd. so, nun soll man ja nicht händisch formatieren, aber wie bekomme ich beim win7 setup nun da ding leer? xD muss ich da die partition löschen oder wie? und wenn ja: hinterher neu erstellen, oder tüdelt windoof das selber? oder soll ich schlicht die installation jetz lassen, wie sie is und den alten krams nur runterschmeissen?


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei der Installationsroutine von Windows die SSD angeben und diese neu formatieren lassen (die Daten werden dabei gelöscht).


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei der Installationsroutine von Windows die SSD angeben und diese neu formatieren lassen (die Daten werden dabei gelöscht).



...und am besten bei der Windows Installation alle anderen HDD's abklemmen, Windows schiebt sonst gerne mal den 100MB-Boot-Manager Kram auf die HDD.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

joa, die hdd is abgeklemmt. öhm, dieses "install-formtieren" kann ich also bedenkenlos machen ja? kk.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, aber nimm die Schnellformatierung


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ich kenn es btw von früheren installationen, dass er gleich mit netzwerk und krams ankam, wenn das kabel dran war (heimnetzwerk usw usf) - irgendwie macht er das gerade nicht? also beim ersten mal. mal schauen, ob ers nu macht ^^ btw: kann es sein, dass das formatieren ne sekundensache is? oO


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, bei der Schnellformatierung wird nur das Dateisystem neu erstellt, das dauert nur ganz kurz.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

wollte nur nochmal schnell eine rückmeldung geben: hat alles geklappt! meine güte, wie das jetzt rennt ^^ scheinbar sind auch meine probleme nun ENDLICH vorrüber. wahr also wohl doch mein board seit tag1 im eimer und ich kam nie druff >< bzw der "test" war mir zu teuer ^^

jedenfalls thx - bin soweit sehr zufrieden


----------



## Zocker24 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Crucial MX200 oder Samsung 850 evo? 500gb 

Glaubensfrage oder?!


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, einfach die nehmenn, die gerade günstiger ist. Ist Jacke wie Hose


----------



## Jaadoo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal kurz zwei Fragen zu SSDs.

1. Macht es Sinn nicht den kompletten Speicherplatz einer SSD einer Partition zuzuordnen? Hilft das bei der Lebensdauer der SSD oder ihrer Leistung, wenn die Partition immer voller wird. Denn so gäbe es ja einen "ungenutzen" Bereich.

2. Hat es einen leistungsmäßigen Nachteil, wenn man das Betriebssystem auf einer SSD hat und Auslagerungsdatei, Temporäre Dateien, Eigene Dateien, etc auf einer anderen? Und wenn ja, ist dieser "spürbar"?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Beides höchstens messbar. Aber wieso mehrere SSDs? Ich würde wenn möglich immer eine Große nehmen und gegebenenfalls partitionieren.


----------



## Jaadoo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mehrere SSD, da ich eine habe und mir vermutlich demnächst eine weitere zulegen werden. Und da werde ich die Gelegenheit gleich nutzen um mal Windows neuaufzusetzen. Natürlich auf der neuen dann.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Jaadoo schrieb:


> Mal kurz zwei Fragen zu SSDs.
> 
> 1. Macht es Sinn nicht den kompletten Speicherplatz einer SSD einer  Partition zuzuordnen? Hilft das bei der Lebensdauer der SSD oder ihrer  Leistung, wenn die Partition immer voller wird. Denn so gäbe es ja einen  "ungenutzen" Bereich.
> 
> 2. Hat es einen leistungsmäßigen Nachteil, wenn man das Betriebssystem  auf einer SSD hat und Auslagerungsdatei, Temporäre Dateien, Eigene  Dateien, etc auf einer anderen? Und wenn ja, ist dieser  "spürbar"?



1. Meinst Du, die SSD in Partitionen aufzuteilen, oder eine Partition zu erstellen und einen Teil unpartitioniert zu lassen? Ersteres kannst Du machen wie Du willst, der einzige Nachteil ist, dass Du womöglich etwas mehr von der Kapazität herschenkst, wenn die beiden Partitionen recht voll sind, weil Du ja dann 2 kleine freie Restkapazitäten hast, die unter einer Partition eine etwas größere Restkapazität ergeben würden. Letzteres macht keinen Sinn. Die alte Regel, dass 10-20% einer SSD frei bleiben sollten kann man zwar beherzigen, aber die neuen SSD's kann man auch ziemlich voll machen, ohne dass die Leistung spürbar einbricht.

2. Macht keinen spürbaren Unterschied, im Gegenteil, die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine andere SSD zu verschieben sollte theoretisch einen minimalen Performancezuwachs bringen, aber spürbar ist das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Jaadoo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> 1. Meinst Du, die SSD in Partitionen aufzuteilen, oder eine Partition zu erstellen und einen Teil unpartitioniert zu lassen? Ersteres kannst Du machen wie Du willst, der einzige Nachteil ist, dass Du womöglich etwas mehr von der Kapazität herschenkst, wenn die beiden Partitionen recht voll sind, weil Du ja dann 2 kleine freie Restkapazitäten hast, die unter einer Partition eine etwas größere Restkapazität ergeben würden. Letzteres macht keinen Sinn. Die alte Regel, dass 10-20% einer SSD frei bleiben sollten kann man zwar beherzigen, aber die neuen SSD's kann man auch ziemlich voll machen, ohne dass die Leistung spürbar einbricht.
> 
> 2. Macht keinen spürbaren Unterschied, im Gegenteil, die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine andere SSD zu verschieben sollte theoretisch einen minimalen Performancezuwachs bringen, aber spürbar ist das auf keinen Fall.



1. Ich meinte den zweiten Fall. Denn ich denke 10 Gb mehr oder weniger würde ich nicht wirklich wahrnehmen. Aber gut, das macht es einfacher 

2. Ok, danke.


----------



## DerLachs (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

ich schwanke momentan zwischen der Crucial MX200 500 GB und der Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB. Kann man die Samsung bedenkenlos nehmen oder gibt es immer noch FW-Bugs? Aufgrund der Probleme mit der 840-Serie tendiere ich zu Crucial, aber die Evo gab es schon paar Mal bei Amazon für knapp über 150 Euro, das wäre dann schon eine kleine Ersparnis.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei der 850 EVO  ist mir bislang nichts über Firmware-Bugs bekannt, aber meine Glaskugel ist vorhin runtergefallen  

Persönlich würde ich auch zur Crucial tendieren, aber im Endeffekt ist es Geschmackssache. Gibt auch genügend Threads, bei denen es Probleme mit der Crucial gibt, hält sich so die Waage.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst eine Münze werfen. Ich habe bei 150 auch bei der Samsung zugeschlagen obwohl ich sonst auch eher Befürworter der Crucials bin. Ich habe aber noch kein Firmwareupdate gemacht, läuft bislang einwandfrei.


----------



## DerLachs (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Vielen Dank an euch.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
ist es normal, dass Seagate SSHDs in dieser Form ausgeliefert werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platte lag in einer einfachen Anti-Statik-Folie, bzw. in einem Luftpolsterumschlag.

*PS*: ich hoffe mal, ihr werdet mich hier im SSD-Sammelthread nicht verstoßen. Gibt leider keinen für HDDs, geschweige denn für seine Hybriden ^^


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi. Die letzen von Seagate kamen bei mir ähnlich an, aber ohne den blauen Zettel.

Aber im Karton bei mir und mit Luftpolsterfolie rum., mit LuPo würde Ich skeptisch sein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

War halt kein Karton oder ähnliches dabei, kein Label, kein garnichts.

Überlege gerade, ob ich die auspacken und mit CDI die Laufzeit überprüfen oder direkt wieder zurückschicken soll...

*Edit:*

Der blaue Aufkleber mit der Nummer drauf ist sogar ein Post-it 
Kommt mir vor, als hätte ich hier refurbishte B-Ware bekommen...
Habe mich nun mal an den Kundenservice von Computeruniverse gewandt.


----------



## irishrOy (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wo ist denn hier im Thread die Kaufempfehlung für SSDs? (Ich finds leider nicht  )
Ich will wirklich nur das nötigste drauf haben, also Windows, 1-2 Spiele und ein paar andere Softwaresachen für Bild&Video.
Ich hätte aus dem Bauch heraus zu so einer tendiert: https://www.alternate.de/Sandisk/SSD-2-5-128-GB-Solid-State-Drive/html/product/1017391

Aber wenns noch irgendwo eine andere Kaufempfehlung gibt, isses auch gut. Freue mich über jeden Input ^^


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst Du nehmen, ich würde Dir dennoch empfehlen eine 256GB SDD zu nehmen, alleine Windows, Virenscanner, Office ein par zusätzliche Programme und 2-3 deiner Lieblingsspiele und das 128GB Teil ist proppe voll.

SanDisk X110 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SD6SB1M-256G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-256G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-75E250B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab mittlerweile übrigens eine Antwort von Computeruniverse erhalten:


> Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> Der blaue Zettel ist für uns nur eine interne Notiz über den Lagerort.
> Die SSD’s haben wir seitens Lieferanten ebenfalls nur in diesem Umschlag erhalten.
> Eine Blister oder Retailverpackung gibt es in diesem Fall nicht.




Schon seltsam das Ganze 
Ist ja nicht so, dass es bei der Serie generell keine Verpackung geben würde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
> ist es normal, dass Seagate SSHDs in dieser Form ausgeliefert werden?
> 
> 
> ...



Hab meine auch so bekommen - von hardwareversand.de, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Die SSHD war in Antistatikfolie eingepackt und an ein Pappkonstrukt geklebt, das der Versender offenbar zur "Federung" im Versandkarton befestigt hatte. Also kommt die SSHD offenbar tatsächlich nur in Antistatikfolie von Seagate und alles weitere ist ggf Sache des Händlers.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für die Info!
Hätte aber noch mal eine weitere Frage:

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wie heiß mSATAs in der Regel werden dürfen?
In meinem Notebook wurde meine 32GB von Samsung, die per RST als SSD Cache im Raid 0 läuft, gestern nach einiger Nutzung rund 60°C heiß.
Habe da so einige Bedenken was die weitere Lebenszeit angeht. Gegebenenfalls würde ich die 2,5" HDD dann einfach durch eine SSD ersetzen...


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das aufheizen der M-SATA/m.2 SSDs ist mit ein Grund warum ich diese nicht empfehle, zumal, was willst Du mit 32GB, das reicht kaum für Windows. Eine 2,5" SSD leistet das Gleiche, ist ebenso schnell , günstiger und universeller einsetzbar.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Läuft halt als Cache. Dadurch wird das System schon deutlich schneller. Nur weiß ich eben nicht,  wie es mit der Lebenserwartung aussieht. 60°C sind ja nicht gerade wenig, auch wenn diese erst nach 2 Std. Silverlight und bei der aktuell hohen Umgebungstemperatur erreicht wurden.


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bau ne gescheite SSD mit 250/500GB ein und alles ist schnell und kühl.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nun gut.
Aktuell sind auf der HDD gerade mal 75GB belegt.
Da würde denke ich mal schon eine 120er reichen, da es sich eh nur um einen Multimedia- und Arbeitsrechner und kein Datengrab handelt.
Lohnt es sich eigentlich noch - rein finanziell betrachtet - in eine 120GB SDD zu investieren?
Würde ggf. auch eine aus der Bucht auftreiben, wenns dann günstiger ist.
Brauche auch nicht sonderlich viel Write, eigentlich ist mir nur das schnelle Booten und Surfen wichtig.

Vielleicht schiebe ich die Investition auch noch bis Dezember auf.
Steigen dann erfahrungsgemäßg auch wieder die Preise für Speichermedien?


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schau ab und an mal bei den Blitzangeboten bei Amazon vorbei. Eine 128er würde ich mir aus Preis-/Leistungssicht nicht mehr kaufen.
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB, SATA (MZ-75E120B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Du zahlst im Verhältnis 29% mehr bei geringerer Kapazität.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja, ich überlege halt, wie weit ich die Investition noch aufschieben kann.
Selbst wenn mir die mSATA noch vor Weihnachten abrauchen sollte: sind ja nur 32GB Cache.
Der Datenverlust wäre also nicht besonders tragisch.

Habe aktuell eine 120GB und eine 250GB 840 EVO im Hauptrechner bzw. ITX-System.
Die 120er könnte dann ins Notebook wandern, die 250er ins ITX. Dann würde ich mir für den Hauptrechner vielleicht sogar eine mit 500GB zulegen.

Die Samsungs gefallen mir optisch zwar besser (in meinem Case liegt die SSD auch unmittelbar im Sichtbereich), sollen dafür aber noch Probleme mit den Firmwares haben...?
Gibt es da noch andere nennenswerte Alternativen, die nicht so nüchtern wie die Crucials aussehen und noch eine annehmbare P/L aufweisen?


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe vorher eine OCZ-Vertex II mit 128GB gehabt, läuft immer noch und wird in den PC des Sohnes (meinen alten) wandern, sobald sich die Preise für Skylake und Peripherie etwas nach unten reguliert haben. Vielleicht gehöre ich zu den wenigen, die keine Probleme mit der Vertex hatten/haben.

Bei den Samsung 840 war viel von Problemen zu lesen, bei den 850 Evo weniger, zumal ich es mir bei der neuen 500GB Samsung 850 Evo (gabs wie gesagt beim Amazon Blitzdeal für 153€) erspart habe, ein Firmwareupdate zu machen, welche diese Probleme angeblich verursachen sollte.

SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 256GB, SATA (SDSSDHP-256G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SanDisk Ultra II 480GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-480G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibt´s auch mit Vögelchen...  ADATA Premier Pro SP910 256GB, SATA (ASP910SS3-256GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für die Vorschläge!

Ich denke mal, du hast bewusst nur Marvells verlinkt?
Sind die anderen Controller alle Murks?
Wie sind denn z.B. die Phisons?

Mit der Firmware hatte ich bei meinen 840 EVOs ehrlich gesagt auch noch keine Probleme, man hört nur immer weider davon.
Die FW auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bringen, ist sowieso das erste, was ich mache...

Mal schauen, vielleicht finde ich demnächst ja was passendes in den Blitzangeboten.
Wobei ich da meist nur dazu animiert werde, mir irgendeinen anderen Mist zu kaufen, der gerade im Angebot ist 

Kennst du zufällig eine gute Suchmaschine, bei der man auch spezifisch (also hier z.B. nur nach SSD-_Angeboten_) filtern kann?
Ich kenne da leider nur diese generierten Gratis-Coupon-Seiten :/


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Geizhals Deutschland als erste Anlaufstelle. Bei Amazon kannst Du bei den Blitzangeboten nach "Computer und Zubehör" sortieren. Manchmal gibt es auch spezielle "Speicherangebotstage" bei Amazon. Des Weiteren gibt es bei ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis! (Alternate) öfter mal SSDs im Angebot. Markt beobachten. Sich schlau lesen bezüglich der Technik (Vor-/Nachteile von Controllern/Chips/etc.), das sind so die besten Tipps die diesbezüglich geben kann. Auf PCGH gibt es ein SSD-Special. PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Start ist auch eine gute Infoadresse.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Geizhals ist ja klar 
Aber das sind ja meistens nur die aktuellen Listenpreise.

Ich wollte halt nur wissen, ob es da quasi Portale gibt, die einem automatisch reduzierte Artikel (Blitzangebote etc.) für ausgewählte Kategorien bereitstellen.
Bei Amazon muss man sich halt immer durchlicken und findet dann vielleicht gerade mal eine leicht reduzierte Kingston SSDNow o.Ä. :/

Aber dennoch danke, werde ich wohl einfach kontinuierlich im Auge behalten müssen.


----------



## Softy (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Foxydeal sucht automatisch nach Schnäppchen, funktioniert recht gut : https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/foxydeal/?src=cb-dl-mostpopular


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Würde sich eine Patriot Blast (Phison S10) mit 240GB für 79 Euro lohnen?
Ist aktuell bei Zack im Angebot.


----------



## Icedaft (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann man machen. Ich persönliche würde eher 10-15€ mehr in die Hand nehmen und auf bewährtes setzen. Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Warum sind denn auf den ersten Seiten die Bilder alle weg`?


----------



## taks (18. September 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Warum sind denn auf den ersten Seiten die Bilder alle weg`?



Wegen einer Umstellung im Forum. Ist aber schon länger so.

@topic:
Kann man bei der "Samsung 850 Pro (512GB)" Problemlos zugreifen, oder gibt es etwas zu beachten?


----------



## Icedaft (18. September 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich sehe nicht den Sinn in der "Pro", aber rein technisch wüßte ich nicht, was daran auszusetzen wäre.

In der Vergangenheit sollen vereinzelt die 840, ab und an auch die 850er (Evo und Pro)  Probleme mit Datenverlust gehabt haben, was aber wohl zwischenzeitlich durch neue Firmware behoben wurde.

Ich würde bedenkenlos zur günstigeren 850 Evo greifen, im Alltagsbetrieb wirst Du hier keinen Unterschied zur Pro bemerken.


----------



## Icedaft (19. September 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Fangt schon mal an zu sparen...
Samsung unveils 15TB SSD based on densest flash memory | Computerworld


----------



## Dani190283 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich könnte für knapp 40 Euro folgende SSD bekommen.

128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron

Würde sich das lohnen oder ist das rausgeworfenes Geld? Momentan habe ich gar keine SSD, sondern nur meine HDD von Western Digital.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kannst Du nehmen, jede SSD ist besser als keine SSD, zumal für den Preis...


----------



## XT1024 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Diese namenlose SanDisk mit unbekanntem Controller und Leistung unter aller Sau oder uralten SandForce?  
Ich bin kein Benchmark-Fetischist und eher ein "P/L" Freund aber bei Bedarf könnte man ja einfach mal die _Kundenbilder_ bei Amazon ansehen und selbst .


----------



## Dani190283 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So schlecht fand ich die Kundenbilder zu der SanDisk jetzt gar nicht. Ich habe sie nun genommen. Für den Anfang reicht das ja erst einmal aus. Nächstes Jahr kann ich mir immer noch was vernüftiges holen, da mein Budget jetzt wirklich aufgebraucht ist.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was soll denn daran _nicht so schlecht_ sein?  Seq. ist die Maximalgeschwindigkeit so mancher HDD ähnlich und der Rest... selbst 2010 war schneller OCZ Vertex EX 3 SSD im ersten Test: Neue Höhenflüge dank SATA-6-Gbps und Sandforce SF-2281


> Für den Anfang reicht das ja erst einmal aus


Die HDD würde aber nicht mehr ausreichen bis die "5 €" angespart sind oder irgendeine beliebige SSD im Sonderangebot ist? 
Lieber 2x, davon 1x Müll, kaufen. Bei der "Leistung" dieser SanDisk sind das wohl nicht nur "2-3%" Unterschied in Benchmarks, wie man sie zwischen aktuellen SSDs (gefühlt) finden kann.

Aber gut, es war ja nicht mein Geld und erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht! Und wenn du mit dem Ding glücklich bist, ist ja alles chic.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran _nicht so schlecht_ sein?  Seq. ist die Maximalgeschwindigkeit so mancher HDD ähnlich und der Rest... selbst 2010 war schneller OCZ Vertex EX 3 SSD im ersten Test: Neue Höhenflüge dank SATA-6-Gbps und Sandforce SF-2281
> 
> Die HDD würde aber nicht mehr ausreichen bis die "5 €" angespart sind oder irgendeine beliebige SSD im Sonderangebot ist?
> Lieber 2x, davon 1x Müll, kaufen. Bei der "Leistung" dieser SanDisk sind das wohl nicht nur "2-3%" Unterschied in Benchmarks, wie man sie zwischen aktuellen SSDs (gefühlt) finden kann.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Du von SSD's nicht sooo viel Ahnung hast?  Die sequentielle Maximalgeschwindigkeit ist sowas von wumpe, der Hauptvorteil einer SSD liegt in der wesentlich kürzeren Zugriffszeit im Gegensatz  zu einer HDD.

@Dani
Lass Dir das Teil nicht madig machen, Du wirst einen großen Unterschied im Vergleich zu jeder HDD merken. Das Teil ist jetzt nicht der Überbrenner, aber passt schon.


----------



## jcw1 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe im Moment eine 120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series verbaut, darauf ist Windows 10 Pro installiert. Habe mir jetzt noch eine 250GB Crucial MX200 bestellt, weil mir die eine SSD zu klein ist. Lohnt es sich das OS auf die Crucial zu installieren oder wird dadurch das booten / arbeiten kaum schneller? Sind die Controller in etwa gleich schnell?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da wirst Du keinen spürbaren Unterschied merken, daher kannst Du Dir den Aufwand sparen


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab jetzt eine Hyperx Predator, muss ich im Gegensatz zu der alten Vertex 4 irgendwas beachten? Hab mit dem mitgelieferten Acronis einfach rüber geklont...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Moin Leutz ,

ich habe einen Kollegen diesen PC zusammen gebaut ( kein Gamer )
Sind diese Werte normal für diese FM2+ Plattform? Oder ist hier irgendetwas Faul 

Bin es nicht gewohnt von meinem Intel System


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eine Hyperx Predator, muss ich  im Gegensatz zu der alten Vertex 4 irgendwas beachten? Hab mit dem  mitgelieferten Acronis einfach rüber geklont...



Also laut Deinem Score im AS SSD Benchmark Thread scheint da alles in Ordnung zu sein 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Samsung Magician Crap deinstallieren 

2. Poste mal nen AS SSD Screenshot


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

warum Crap


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> warum Crap



Weil überflüssig und die ganzen "Optimierungen" nichts bringen, im Gegenteil.

Der Screenshot sieht gut aus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Weil überflüssig und die ganzen "Optimierungen" nichts bringen, im Gegenteil.
> 
> Der Screenshot sieht gut aus


Ist das nicht zu wenig?
Ist der Controler der FM2+ Plattform soviel schlechter ?
 Habe noch'n Problem. ...passt hier nicht ganz rein aber ich frag mal trotzdem😉

Dieser Ares 2400mhz ram läuft nicht mit dem originalen Profil nicht stable im Idle...einfach so BS ....nun habe ich manuell 2133mhz eingestellt. . Bis jetzt keine Probleme....kann das sein das das mobo die 2400mhz verarbeiten kann? Mir wurde 2400mhz ram empfohlen da die onboard Grafik da ziemlich stark von Profitieren soll


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja, Du kannst ja mal den MS AHCI Treiber testen, ob da ein besseres Ergebnis rauskommt. Aber im Alltag merkt man eh keinen Unterschied.

Das mit dem RAM kann an der CPU oder am Board liegen, normalerweise sollten 2400 MHz aber schon laufen. Hast Du es schon mal mit einer leichten Spannungserhöhung probiert oder mit lockereren Latenzen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo hätte auf 1,70v gestellt und timmings bisl entschärft...trotzdem....nun mit 2133mhz keine Probleme


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also die 2400mhz laufen nun stable😁 dank BIOS update vom Board 👍

Wie seh ich jetzt welchen ahci Treiber benutze?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also die 2400mhz laufen nun stable dank BIOS update vom Board 
> 
> Wie seh ich jetzt welchen ahci Treiber benutze?



Ja, BIOS sollte natürlich schon aktuell sein 

Das siehst Du im AS SSD Benchmark Screenshot, ob da AMD_SATA oder MS_AHCI steht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok danke dir....


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey ich bin auf der Suche nach einer M.2  SSD für meinem Laptop diese MUSS/SOLL mindestens 120gb haben und die Bauform :M.2 2242 haben 

Auf was sollte man achten?
Bin bei diesen Dingern etwas überfragt


----------



## Icedaft (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Passt keine normale 2,5" rein? Mangels Auswahl:
Transcend MTS400 256GB, M.2 (TS256GMTS400) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also eine 2.5er könnte rein passen aber meine jetzige hdd möchte ich nicht ausbauen da sie für Daten Müll dienen soll und die M.2 sata für system, ich habe ihn schon mal aufgeschraubt um zu schauen was da für eine rein passt,da auf der Internet Seite nur 1x 2.5 hdd und 1x ssd Anschluss hat noch eine 2.5 passt nicht rein 

Ich besitze ein clevo w230SS 
Vielleicht kannst du mir da helfen ? Wäre super nett


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was spricht dagegen, eine normale 256er SSD zu nehmen und ein Datengrab extern anzuschließen?


----------



## zOmbiefied777 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hey leute, wollte mir auch mal meine erste SSD zulegen und es wird die mx200 mit 250gb werden. wollte mal fragen, welche der ganzen einrichtungstutorial sachen aus diesem forum ich denn nun wirklich brauche unter win7? und wie verhält sich das mit win10? werde nach dem neuen aufziehen des BS direkt mein noch ausstehendes update in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also das ganze Einrichtungs-Gedöns kannst Du Dir getrost sparen. Einfach schauen, dass die SSD an einem nativen SATA3-Port angeschlossen ist und im BIOS der AHCI-Modus aktiviert ist (vor der Windows Installation!). Den Rest macht Windows (7-10) automatisch, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird.

Wenn Du einen älteren Rechner ohne SATA3 hast, ist auch egal, im Alltag merkt man keinen Unterschied, ob die SSD an SATA3 oder SATA2 angeschlossen ist.


----------



## zOmbiefied777 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

danke für die schnelle antwort. bestelle dann mal zügig bei amazon, dann kommt die platte heute abend noch^^ und ja ich weiß, dass amazon für hardware ******* ist  würde allerdings nur 5€ sparen bei anderen shops und müsste noch ein paar tage drauf warten


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gibt es gute SSD mit mehr als 256GB unter 100€?
120GB werden etwas klein und 256GB werden auch schnell voll.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es gute SSD mit mehr als 256GB unter 100€?
> 120GB werden etwas klein und 256GB werden auch schnell voll.


Also mehr als 250 GB unter 100€ ist derzeit nicht drinn. Ab 150 € sind dann 500 GB drin


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also mehr als 250 GB unter 100€ ist derzeit nicht drinn. Ab 150 € sind dann 500 GB drin


Schade.  Und viel wird sich an den Preisen wohl in naher Zukunft nicht ändern. Haben sich in 3 Jahre "nur" halbiert.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Leider ist meine Glaskugel gerade zur Reparatur  aber ich gehe davon aus,  dass sich in nächster Zeit nicht so viel tut


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Schade.  Und viel wird sich an den Preisen wohl in naher Zukunft nicht ändern. Haben sich in 3 Jahre "nur" halbiert.




Mecker mal nicht, ich habe für mein OCZ Vertex mit 128GB noch über 190€ bezahlt, die neue Samsung 850 Evo mit 500GB gabs dann schon bei Amazon für rund 153€...


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, eine normale 256er SSD zu nehmen und ein Datengrab extern anzuschließen?



Da spricht so einiges gegen ^^ ich möchte die externe nicht immer mit schleppen wenn ich sie mal vergesse ist das Geschrei groß


----------



## zOmbiefied777 (3. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sagt mal, ist das normal, dass das Gehäuse der Crucial MX200 so ein bisschen klappert bei leichtem Drücken an den Ecken?


----------



## Icedaft (3. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Gugst Du: Die MX200 bieten schnelle Bauteile - Crucial BX100 und MX200 im Test: Mehr SSD pro Euro gibt's derzeit nicht - Golem.de
Platine im Plastikgehäuse, welches Geräusche macht wenn man draufdrückt...


----------



## zOmbiefied777 (3. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das Gehäuse besteht aus Alu. Wird wohl einfach daran liegen, dass das Ganze nur gesteckt und nicht geschraubt ist.

Was mir der Artikel im Bezug auf meine Frage sagen soll, verstehe ich allerdings nicht


----------



## Icedaft (3. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Im Artikel war eine Abbildung der Platine zu sehen ->zum besseren Verständnis...


----------



## Basti 92 (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

Ich will mich nur schon informieren wenn ich mich später für eine neue Platte entscheiden muss.
Werden die Crucial MX100 512GB SSDs noch produziert? Meine ist defekt und wurde nun eingeschickt. 

Die 500GB waren Ok und würden mit wieder ausreichen. Daher gibt es irgendwelche aktuellen Empfehlungen als 500GB SSDs?
Ich meine sollte ich wieder eine Crucial BX200 nehmen oder eher eine Samsung 850 Evo? Ich habe inzwischen 4 SSDs und nur die Crucial welche die neuste ist, ist defekt...

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Marvell 88SE9230 und Hyperduo aus? (Datenblatt)
Wäre es sinnvoll, meinem kleinen "hardware" Raid5 durch eine SSD im "save mode" auf die sprünge zu helfen, bis die Platten angelaufen sind? Ich weiß es geht nur um ca 10s, aber der Luxus in den Ordnern zu Navigieren wäre schon angenehm.
Würdet ihr eher eine kleine 128GB Patte (Corsair Force LS 120GB) oder irgend eine 250GB nehemen?


MfG Basti


----------



## zOmbiefied777 (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

sind die werte hier in ordnung für eine MX200 mit 250 gb? habe sie grad eingebaut


----------



## Softy (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, die Werte passen


----------



## LeGrew (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche 120/128GB SSDs sind denn momentan empfehlenswert?


----------



## Softy (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



LeGrew schrieb:


> Welche 120/128GB SSDs sind denn momentan empfehlenswert?



Das sind die üblichen Verdächtigen, also die Samsung 850 EVO, SanDisk Ultra II oder die Crucial BX.


----------



## XT1024 (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei dem Preis je GB für brauchbare Modelle und der dann zuweilen auch noch geringeren Geschwindigkeit kann von Empfehlung kaum die Rede sein.

Nun gut, bis 50 € würde _ich_ wohl nur die SanDisk Ultra II anfassen https://geizhals.de/?cat=hdssd&xf=4836_2~252_120~2028_128
Darüber wird es ja zu eine totalen P/L Katastrophe, 60 € für 120 GB...


----------



## Softy (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, zumal 120-128GB echt schnell voll sind. Da würde ich lieber noch was sparen und dann eine 250 oder 256GB SSD kaufen


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Softy, ich hoffe du hast dich verschrieben und nicht die "BX" anstatt der MX empfohlen...


----------



## Softy (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja, die MX(200) gibt es erst ab 250GB. Wenn man auf Verschlüsselung und Power Loss verzichten kann, könnte man die BX schon nehmen. Allerdings ist die BX für das Gebotene im Moment viel zu teuer, da hast Du schon recht, sollte man nicht empfehlen, hatte nicht auf den aktuellen Preis geguckt.


----------



## LeGrew (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Okay Dankeschön an alle. Wird dann eine SanDisk Ultra II für den Kollegen .


----------



## IC3mdbn (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Servus, 
es gibt ja jetzt "neue" M.2 SSDs - wie schnell sind die im Vergleich zu normalen SSDs? Verhält es sich genauso, wenn man sie auf einen Adapter für PCIe 2.0 montiert? Was ist der Unterschied zu PCI SSDs? Gibt es überhaupt einen, oder sind das M.2 auf einen adapter geschraubt?! Kann man 2M.2 SSDs anschließen und als (Hardware)RAID1 verwenden? Kann man von den PCI SSDs booten? 

lg


----------



## Icedaft (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.2

Alles, was man über M.2 wissen muss - M.2: The Next Generation auf HardwareSchotte.de

Samsung 950 Pro im Test: Die beste M.2-SSD für Consumer - Golem.de


----------



## Thaurial (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

kurze Nachfrage,

ich verwende das Mainboard Asus Z-97 Pro Gamer

Es hat einen M2 und 2 Sata Express Ports, des weiteren normale SATA6G



Derzeit im Einsatz sind 2x 250GB Samsung EVO SSD + 1x 1TB HDD


Ich würde gerne eine 250er gegen eine 500er tauschen - ggf auch auf Win10 upgraden


Fragen:
1. macht es Sinn eine M2 zu verwenden? Die ressourcen werden ja über den PCIe Bus geteilt? Ist damit auch i Single GPU Betrieb die Leistung beeinträchtig?
2. Macht es Sinn die SSDs an die beiden SATA express Ports zu stecken, anstatt der SATA 6G?


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zu 1. Nur wenn die M2 den gleichen Preis hat bzw. günstiger als das S-Ata-Derivat ist. Nein.
Zu 2. Nein Siehe: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA


----------



## Thaurial (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Zu 1. Nur wenn die M2 den gleichen Preis hat bzw. günstiger als das S-Ata-Derivat ist. Nein.
> Zu 2. Nein Siehe: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA



Danke,

so in etwa dachte ich mir das. Vielleicht noch kurz zur Begründung

1. Die Geschwindigkeit wäre bei der M2 doch bei 10Gb/s gegenüber S6G 6Gb/s? Leider sind die M2 in der Regel wesentlich teuerer.


gruß


----------



## Basti 92 (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist doch logisch.
Die M2 können entweder billig sein und einfach den im Mainboard inegrierten Chipsatz nutzen über die Sata3 (6G) Anbindung im M2 Anschluss. Dabei intressieren die PCI-E Anbindungen überhaupt nicht...
Oder es wird PCI-E genutzt und der Sata Controller sitzt direkt mit auf der SSD, und dabei können auch die 10G ausgenutzt werden.

MfG Basti


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Solange Du nicht 2 oder mehr davon hast und tägliche hunderte GB ständig hin- und herschiebst, kannst Du dir eine M2 SSD sparen bzw. hast davon keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber einer Standard 2,5"SSD.

Der Vorteil von SSDs für den Standardnutzer liegt in den Zugriffszeiten und hier kannst Du Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen SSDs zwar messen, wirst aber im Alltagsbetrieb im Blindtest nicht feststellen können, ob jetzt eine Samsung 850 Evo oder eine 950 Pro verbaut ist.

Momentan sind die M2 eher als Lösung für Laptops, andere, extrem kleine Gehäuse (NUC) oder eben als Ego-Verlängerung gut.


----------



## Thaurial (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Solange Du nicht 2 oder mehr davon hast und tägliche hunderte GB ständig hin- und herschiebst, kannst Du dir eine M2 SSD sparen bzw. hast davon keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber einer Standard 2,5"SSD.
> 
> Der Vorteil von SSDs für den Standardnutzer liegt in den Zugriffszeiten und hier kannst Du Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen SSDs zwar messen, wirst aber im Alltagsbetrieb im Blindtest nicht feststellen können, ob jetzt eine Samsung 850 Evo oder eine 950 Pro verbaut ist.
> 
> Momentan sind die M2 eher als Lösung für Laptops, andere, extrem kleine Gehäuse (NUC) oder eben als Ego-Verlängerung gut.



ok danke. zwischen der evo und der pro liegen bei der 500gb variante etwa 65€.. das ist nicht wenig. Da ich mit der 250er evo zufrieden war, bleibe ich wohl dabei


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zum Preis der Pro gibt es schon fast die SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit der doppelten Kapazität.

Die reicht auch für den "Normalo" vollkommen aus:  Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thaurial (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja die Evo habe ich bestellt. Da ich sonst jetzt nicht unbeding ein low end system habe, möchte ich aber schon gerne eine Samsung verwenden - auch wenn die Unterschiede gering sind.  Für das Surf Notebook kanns dann auch ne sehr einfache SSD sein.


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Doppelpost. Mod: Bitte löschen.


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Sandisk Ultra bitte nicht unterschätzen, im Prinzip ist das eine Mischung aus der Crucial MX 200 (Marvelcontroller) Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und der Samsung 850 (TLC-Toggle NAND) Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB, SATA (MZ-75E1T0B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, wobei die Crucial noch oberhalb der Samsung anzusiedeln ist.


----------



## Hardware_Pr0 (28. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, welche SSD ich kaufen soll:
BX100 500GB oder Evo 850 500GB

MX200 und MX100 sind ja teurer, wie die beiden da oben, darum nicht aufgelistet.

Naja im Prinzip ist es ja egal, da man eh keinen Unterschied merkt, aber was meint ihr? Achja und ich habe derzeit eine 120GB Samsungs Basic und ich hab extremen Platzmangel. Wird eine 500GB benötigt für Programme, Spiele und System?


----------



## Softy (28. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da würde ich ganz klar zur 850 EVO greifen. Einen Unterschied im Alltag merkt man zwar nicht, aber die BX 100 ist schon recht abgespeckt in der Ausstattung bzw. Features und hat einen schlechten Controller.

Also ich habe keine Probleme ein 512 GB SSD voll zu bekommen   Kommt halt drauf an, wie viele Spiele drauf installiert werden sollen.


----------



## Hardware_Pr0 (28. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ok, danke. Dann wirds die Samsung werden.

Naja so maximal 5 Spiele denke ich, hab ich dann schon installiert . Brauch ich dann ne 512GB Platte? Naja angenommen Games haben 30GB pro Spiel, d.h. dann 150GB für die Games, aber es gibtr auch welche mit 60GB z.B. GTAV. Naja keine Ahung, wieviele Spiele hast du denn oben ?


----------



## Softy (28. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Im Moment nicht so viele, hab neulich erst ausgemistet  Aber 140GB sind im Moment noch frei


----------



## Thaurial (30. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Im Moment nicht so viele, hab neulich erst ausgemistet  Aber 140GB sind im Moment noch frei



so etwa siehts bei mir auch aus


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mal nur nebenbei ne Frage, die hier vlt schon beantwortet wurde: warum ist die TBW bei identischen SSD-Serien oft gleich, obwohl die eine doppelt so viel Speicherplatz wie die andere hat? Soll das einfach nur eine Mindest-Nutzbarkeit sein, und damit man nicht zu viel Verwirrung bei den Kunden schafft, hat die 256GB-Version halt auch "nur" 70 TB, was auch schon die 128GB-Version hat, und in Wahrheit würde die 256er aber locker 140 TB schaffen? Oder gibt es technische Gründe, wegen denen die größere wirklich doch nur 70 TB hat? 

Mir ist klar, dass selbst 40 TB so viel sind, dass sicher die SSD bei 99% der User schon lange vor Erreichen dieses Wertes eh aus dem PC längst raus sein wird, aber mich interessiert dieses Paradoxon...


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

*HILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLFEEEEEEEE !!!!*
Hallo ihr Lieben.

Ich muss auch langsam wieder aufrüsten. Die spinnen doch die Spiele-Herstellen XD.... Meine kleinen 128gb und 64 gb Platten sind fast voll  ( Black Ops 3 60GB WTF ? )

Also ich will das alte Image bzw. das Backup von dem Win7 64 pro auf eine Brandneue SSD aufspielen. 
Das Backup wird von meiner alten 830 Samsung 128gb  erstellt und soll dann auf eine 850 Evo 500gb aufgespielt werden.
Ich glaube das, dass mit dem Systemabbild von Win7 nicht möglich ist. 
Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Wenn es nicht funktioniert, welches Programm ohne großen Aufwand sollte ich dann nehmen? 
UND sind da irgendwelche Nachteile wenn es aufegespielt wird aufgrund unterschiedlicher SSD's?

Danke schonmal im voraus !


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mit der Samsung Software kannst Du eine exakte Kopie der alten auf die neue SSD ziehen, das Image benötigst Du nicht.


----------



## drebbin (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Und mit partition magic geht das sogar mit allen SSDs


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



drebbin schrieb:


> Und mit partition magic geht das sogar mit allen SSDs



Ah clonen meinst du?

How to safely upgrade disk by cloning disk with partition magic MiniTool Partition Wizard.
Hab das Programm immer für Erease genommen, was ich mitlerweile nicht mehr mache^^


----------



## drebbin (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jop das meine ich.
Erasen muss man auch bis auf den Verkauf von SSDs kaum machen


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



drebbin schrieb:


> Jop das meine ich.
> Erasen muss man auch bis auf den Verkauf von SSDs kaum machen



Schau mir gerade das an https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFG5K0Y3-jI

einfacher gehts ja wohl nicht. Das ich das vorher nicht gefunden habe hmmmmmm.^^

Nee Erasen habe ich in der Vergangenheit bei vielen Kollegen und Freunden wie auch bei meinen SsD's gemacht bevor ich immer das Image aufspielte. Jetzt weiss man aber erst das, dass nicht gut ist für SSD's. Das habe ich noch nebenbei mitbekommen^^

Wird das Usb Kabel denn mitgeliefert bei der 850 evo? Muss mal schauen ist ja echt geil


----------



## drebbin (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn dann würde ein eSata kabel mitgeliefert [emoji14]


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

nee sieht wenn ich mir reviews anschaue nicht so aus. Nicht schlimm wenn es nicht dabei ist.

P.s. Anscheinend haben doch einige Probleme nach dem Clonen mit dem Programm bekommen.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du brauchst kein USB/E-Sata Kabel dafür. Einfach an einen S-Ata Port anschließen, im Programm als Zielplatte auswählen und fertig.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Du brauchst kein USB/E-Sata Kabel dafür. Einfach an einen S-Ata Port anschließen, im Programm als Zielplatte auswählen und fertig.



Ich versuche es und hoffe das es auch wirklich das es 1:1 umgesetzt wird dann. 

Merkt man eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen 830 und 850 Evo wenn man das System darauf installiert hat? Sonst würde ich sie an Sata Slot 2 oder 3 Hängen und nur Spiele drauf installieren. 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nur mal so als Hinweis ->199€: 
SanDisk Ultra II SSD 960GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## SveD (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist die SSD zu empfehlen, P/L ist ja wirklich nett, wie ist denn die "gefühlte Leistung" im Gegegnsatz zur Samsung Evo ?


----------



## XT1024 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn ich nur Platz bräuchte, dann wär die längst unterwegs.  Die (TLC-)Schreibgeschwindigkeit interessiert _mich_ nicht die Bohne - so lange sie nicht tatsächlich unter einer HDD Liegt.


Nyuki schrieb:


> Merkt man eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen 830 und 850 Evo wenn man das System darauf installiert hat?


Normale Leute die bei _dem einen_ Systemstart am Tag nicht mit der Stoppuhr daneben sitzen? 


Spoiler



Und die mit Stoppuhr können nicht genau genug messen. 





SveD schrieb:


> wie ist denn die "gefühlte Leistung" im Gegegnsatz zur Samsung Evo ?


Die _gefühlte Leistung_ wird bei mindestens 99%  der Nutzer sicherlich von der Lesegeschwindigkeit abhängen - und da unterscheiden sich herkömmliche SSDs eh maximal kaum spürbar.
Bei ~100 € Unterschied kann die gar nicht so viel schneller sein.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Alles klar. dann bleibt alle so wie es ist und hänge die neue als dritte SSD dran !

Habt mir bei der Entscheidung sehr geholfen. Vielen Dank nochmal.

TOP !

P.S. meine 850 Evo 500gb kam gestern an. Yam Yam NAND: V-NAND TLC Toggle *40*nm, Samsung

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach ner zweiten SSD, hauptsächlich für Spiele (Windows ist auf der ersten SSD). Habe leider inzwischen keinen Überblick mehr worauf man achten sollte beim SSD Kauf, könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen?
Sollte ne Kapazität von min. 480/512 GB haben (oder auch 960/1000 GB wenns günstig ist). Lesegeschwindigkeit ist mir wichtig, Schreibgesch. eigentlich bumbs egal, solange es keine extreme Krücke ist. Das ganze natürlich möglichst günstig 
Ist beispielsweise die hier zu gebrauchen? 
https://www.alternate.de/Crucial/CT...State-Drive/html/product/1232111?tk=7&lk=8560


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Eher diese hier: SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RealMadnex (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal nur nebenbei ne Frage, die hier vlt schon beantwortet wurde: warum ist die TBW bei identischen SSD-Serien oft gleich, obwohl die eine doppelt so viel Speicherplatz wie die andere hat? Soll das einfach nur eine Mindest-Nutzbarkeit sein, und damit man nicht zu viel Verwirrung bei den Kunden schafft, hat die 256GB-Version halt auch "nur" 70 TB, was auch schon die 128GB-Version hat, und in Wahrheit würde die 256er aber locker 140 TB schaffen? Oder gibt es technische Gründe, wegen denen die größere wirklich doch nur 70 TB hat?
> 
> Mir ist klar, dass selbst 40 TB so viel sind, dass sicher die SSD bei 99% der User schon lange vor Erreichen dieses Wertes eh aus dem PC längst raus sein wird, aber mich interessiert dieses Paradoxon...


Diese Angabe hat nur den Zweck die Garantie zu limitieren. Die Herstellergarantie endet in der Regel entweder mit dem Erreichen des TBW-Wertes oder nach Ablauf des gewährten Zeitraums (z.B. drei Jahre). Je nachdem was zu erst erreicht wird. Das soll insbesondere Unternehmen bzw. professionelle Nutzer, die eine SSD stark fordern, daran hindern zu den günstigen Consumer-Modellen zu greifen. Für dieses Klientel gibt es spezielle Enterprise-SSDs zu den entsprechenden Preisen. Und die sollen gefälligst diese SSDs kaufen. Nur aus diesem Grund gibt es die TBW-Angabe. Die hat nichts mit dem Schreibvolumen zu tun, die eine SSD verkraftet.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benötige mal n SSD Update. Bei meiner Rechner Zusammenstellung 2 Jahren ( neuer-pc-gaming-bild-und-video )
hatte ich mur leider nur ne 128er Samsung gekauft.
Dafür hätte ich gerne nun ne 500 GB für Spiele (Hauptsächlich Online Games, Diablo3, Tamriel Online, SW Battlefront, etc...)

Jetzt nur mal die Frage: Samsung Evo 850 oder Sandisk Ultra2?
Pros Und Cons hatte ich mal versucht im Inet und Forum zu recherchieren, werde da nur nicht so schlau draus. 
Die San Disk ist ja wohl haltbarer und günstiger.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Diese Angabe hat nur den Zweck die Garantie zu  limitieren. Die Herstellergarantie endet in der Regel entweder mit dem  Erreichen des TBW-Wertes oder nach Ablauf des gewährten Zeitraums (z.B.  drei Jahre). Je nachdem was zu erst erreicht wird. Das soll insbesondere  Unternehmen bzw. professionelle Nutzer, die eine SSD stark fordern,  daran hindern zu den günstigen Consumer-Modellen zu greifen. Für dieses  Klientel gibt es spezielle Enterprise-SSDs zu den entsprechenden  Preisen. Und die sollen gefälligst diese SSDs kaufen. Nur aus diesem  Grund gibt es die TBW-Angabe. Die hat nichts mit dem Schreibvolumen zu  tun, die eine SSD verkraftet.



So sieht es aus, siehe auch hier: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich benötige mal n SSD Update. Bei meiner Rechner Zusammenstellung 2 Jahren ( neuer-pc-gaming-bild-und-video )
> hatte ich mur leider nur ne 128er Samsung gekauft.
> ...



Beide SSD's sind empfehlenswert, da kannst Du ne Münze werfen. Mit ins Rennen könnte noch die Crucial MX 200, allerdings finde ich die im Moment etwas zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Günstiger Zeitpunkt für Dich:
Samsung SSD 850 Evo Starter Kit 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500RW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Muahaha,

gerade noch 160 - 180 Euro für die Samsung. Des macht es mir einfach. Direkt bei MM in Castrop mit Abholung morgen im Markt geordert.
Danke dir vielmals!

@Softy; anke für deine Mühen. Also die Crucial war mir PL zu fett. Die Samsung leider auch. Hat sich aber gerade erledigt....


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Viel Spaß mit der neuen SSD


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der neuen SSD



Danke!!


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Der Preis ist echt heiß, habe letzten Sommer noch rund 150 im Angebot dafür bezahlt und selbst das war schon rund 30€ günstiger als der damalige Durchschnittspreis. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Jetzt nur mal die Frage: Samsung Evo 850 oder Sandisk Ultra2?
> Pros Und Cons hatte ich mal versucht im Inet und Forum zu recherchieren, werde da nur nicht so schlau draus.
> Die San Disk ist ja wohl haltbarer und günstiger.


Die Ultra2 (theoretisch) haltbarer? Wie kommst du darauf. Wenn du den Unterschied zwischen MLC und TLC NAND meinst, auch die Ultra2 von Sandisk nutzt TLC-NAND. Das TLC-NAND von Sandisk/Toshiba scheint zudem weniger "haltbar" zu sein als das TLC-NAND von Samsung. Bei der 840 und 840 EVO von Samsung konnte man auf um die 1000 P/E Zyklen schließen. Bei der Ultra2 von Sandisk sind es laut Anandtech um die 500 P/E Zyklen. Die 850 EVO nutzt TLC V-NAND (oder auch 3D-NAND), das anscheinend mit rund 2000 P/E-Zyklen veranschlagt ist. Also rein von der theoretischen Haltbarkeit der verbauten NANDs ist die 850 EVO der Ultra2 deutlich überlegen.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für die Info.
Ja ich habe auf vielen Seiten geguckt und überall steht was anderes. Deswegen bin ich nicht so richtig schlau daraus geworden.
Hier mal die Seite zur Haltbarkeit.

Ich mag das Forum hier sehr. Man bekommt immer schnell gute und fundierte Antworten.

Danke dafür!


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Ja ich habe auf vielen Seiten geguckt und überall steht was anderes. Deswegen bin ich nicht so richtig schlau daraus geworden.
> Hier mal die Seite zur Haltbarkeit.



Das hat nichts mit der Haltbarkeit zu tun, das sind einfach nur die Werte, ab der die jeweilige Herstellergarantie erlischt (bezogen auf das Schreibvolumen auf die SSD)  Da von einer System-/Spieleplatte fast ausschließlich gelesen wird, erreicht man diesen Wert sowieso nicht, da ist es viel wahrscheinlicher, dass vorher ein anderes Bauteil die Grätsche macht.

Hintergrund ist der, dass eine Zelle nur bedingt viele Schreib-/Löschzyklen mitmacht, so dass der Controller dafür sorgt, dass die Daten gleichmäßig auf die einzelnen Speicherzellen verteilt werden. Zusätzlich hat jede SSD Reservezellen, die "unsichtbar" sind und auf die man auch nicht zugreifen kann, die dann defekte Zellen ersetzen, so dass man auf eine SSD noch mehr schreiben kann. Lesen ist von einer SSD quasi unendlich oft möglich.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Haltbarkeit zu tun, das sind einfach nur die Werte, ab der die jeweilige Herstellergarantie erlischt (bezogen auf das Schreibvolumen auf die SSD)  Da von einer System-/Spieleplatte fast ausschließlich gelesen wird, erreicht man diesen Wert sowieso nicht, da ist es viel wahrscheinlicher, dass vorher ein anderes Bauteil die Grätsche macht.
> 
> Hintergrund ist der, dass eine Zelle nur bedingt viele Schreib-/Löschzyklen mitmacht, so dass der Controller dafür sorgt, dass die Daten gleichmäßig auf die einzelnen Speicherzellen verteilt werden. Zusätzlich hat jede SSD Reservezellen, die "unsichtbar" sind und auf die man auch nicht zugreifen kann, die dann defekte Zellen ersetzen, so dass man auf eine SSD noch mehr schreiben kann. Lesen ist von einer SSD quasi unendlich oft möglich.




Genau das meine ich! 

Danke für den Entblödungskurs!


----------



## Nyuki (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wow hab auch bei Mediamarkt bestellt aber für 169 Euro da ich noch Geschenkgutscheine hatte vom Saturn. Jetzt habe ich da gerade angerufen und bekomme 30 Euronen zurück^^

Was ein Zufall das ich das noch gesehen habe. Puuhhh, danke für die Info.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo, ich suche eine circa 120GB SSD für meinen Kumpel. Ich verstehe nicht den Unterschied zwischen den für 50€ und denen für 80€ mit ähnlichen Specs. Kann mir jemand die billigste empfehlen ?


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Im Bereich "günstig" würde ich diese nehmen, die hat einen guten Controller: SanDisk Ultra II 120GB, SATA


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke  auf die hat ich mich auch schon eingeschossen


----------



## TK50 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bin auf der Suche nach einer SSD.
Welche von den dreien würdet ihr empfehlen?
Crucial MX200 500gb, samsung 850 evo 500 gb oder sansdisk ultra 2 480gb

Und warum?


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei den Dreien kannst Du eine Münze werfen.


----------



## TK50 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nur blöd dass eine Münze nur 2 Seiten hat


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



TK50 schrieb:


> Nur blöd dass eine Münze nur 2 Seiten hat



Nimm die SanDisk. Ist vom P/L Verhältnis prima, die Unterschiede zu den anderen beiden wirst du höchstes technisch messen können.


----------



## TK50 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Nimm die SanDisk. Ist vom P/L Verhältnis prima, die Unterschiede zu den anderen beiden wirst du höchstes technisch messen können.



Danke für die Nachricht.
Folgendes: Macht es sinn direkt eine mit 960Gb zu kaufen um dann ihn zu partitionieren? Eine für Windows + Programme und die andere Hälfte für games.
Meine aktuelle SSD für Windows ist nur 120Gb groß von Crucial M500 (hab sogar 2 davon).
Was könnte ich eurer Meinung nach tun um das beste aus den 3 SSD´s zu machen?

Soll ich 1 (Crucial) rausnehmen und nur 2 (Crucial und die SanDisk) verwenden?


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde eine von den kleinen SSD's drinlassen für Windows, Tools, sonst. Programme usw. und dann eine große SSD nehmen für Spiele. So mache ich das zumindest und bin zufrieden mit der Lösung.


----------



## TK50 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde eine von den kleinen SSD's drinlassen für Windows, Tools, sonst. Programme usw. und dann eine große SSD nehmen für Spiele. So mache ich das zumindest und bin zufrieden mit der Lösung.



Ja nun gut. Angenommen ich lasse die 1 Crucial drin und sie ist für Windows und Programme gedacht.
Dann hole ich die SanDisk 480Gb für Games.
Was mache ich mit der 2. Crucial? Soll ich sie rausnehmen oder kann ich sie für irgendwas verwenden?


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



TK50 schrieb:


> Ja nun gut. Angenommen ich lasse die 1 Crucial drin und sie ist für Windows und Programme gedacht.
> Dann hole ich die SanDisk 480Gb für Games.
> Was mache ich mit der 2. Crucial? Soll ich sie rausnehmen oder kann ich sie für irgendwas verwenden?



Nimm sie doch als Backupmedium für die Systemfestplatte.


----------



## TK50 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Nimm sie doch als Backupmedium für die Systemfestplatte.



Bringt es nicht was, wenn ich die beide zuammenfasse zu einem? Also Raid?


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



TK50 schrieb:


> Bringt es nicht was, wenn ich die beide zuammenfasse zu einem? Also Raid?



Würde ich nicht machen, im Alltag merkt man da keinen Unterschied. Ich habe selbst mal mit SSD-Raid rumexperimentiert mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Kiste nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr gebootet hat. Da half dann nur noch, den Raid Verbund aufzulösen und Windows neu zu installieren


----------



## Young-Master (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit den 850 evo´s aus? Ist da irgendetwas bekannt von den Problemen der 840 (langsam bei alten Daten) oder hat Samsung das Problem vollständig aus der Welt geschafft? Würde mir zusätzlich zu meiner mx200 noch ne 500gb kaufen und die Evo´s sind recht günstig...


----------



## XT1024 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

_Bisher_ ist da nichts aufgetaucht, mit der 840 hat die aber auch fast nur das "Samsung" gemeinsam.


----------



## Zare (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo , ich bin auf der Suche nach einer mSata-SSD mit 250GB für meinem Laptop. 
Gibt es da momentan ein Geheimtipp den ihr Empfehlen könnt ? Unterscheiden sich die mSata Modelle in irgendeiner Art und Weise von den normalen SSD ? 

Ich tendiere  im Augenblick zu https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx200-250gb-ct250mx200ssd3-a1215116.html  bzw https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-850-evo-250gb-mz-m5e250bw-a1250317.html , wobei ich mir bei der Samsung wegen der TLC Technik unsicher bin. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen, ich bedanke mich schon einmal.

Mfg. Zare


----------



## mjay88 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

edit :


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist die BX200 aufgrund der aktuellen Preislage als System-Platte für einen günstigen Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert oder aufgrund der miserablen Schreibleistung ein absoluter Deal-Breaker?


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Schreibleistung ist relativ egal, von einer System-/Spieleplatte wird eh fast nur gelesen, ich würde eher wegen des billigen Controllers von der BX 200 abraten.


----------



## Jonsen29 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist von der Toshiba Q300 mit 480 GB auch abzuraten?


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei der Q300 wäre sogar mir die Schreibgeschwindigkeit zu lahm : Toshiba Q300 480 Reviewc Zum Controller kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich würde einen 10er drauflegen und die https://geizhals.de/sandisk-ultra-ii-480gb-sdssdhii-480g-g25-a1154832.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  nehmen.


----------



## XT1024 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

https://geizhals.de/?cat=hdssd&xf=4836_2~252_400~2028_512#xf_top
_Ich_ würde bis 150 € wohl nur die Ultra II oder 850 EVO anfassen. Der Rest in dem Preisbereich sind viele Gurken, zu teuer oder beides. 
Mit benchmarks habe ich ja nichts am Hut aber "5 €" mit einer Gurke oder unbekannter Überraschung sparen wollen wäre nichts für _mich_.

Edit: zzz multitasking


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Schreibleistung ist relativ egal, von einer System-/Spieleplatte wird eh fast nur gelesen, ich würde eher wegen des billigen Controllers von der BX 200 abraten.



Das heißt direkt in die Ultra II oder in die 850 Evo investieren? Sollte halt so günstig wie möglich bleiben, aber gut die Differenz sind auch nur 9€ von Bx100 zu den Anderen...


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, meiner Meinung nach sind das gut investierte 9€


----------



## Master of Puppets (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab da so ein Problem mit meiner SSD, siehe anhang.

Edit: habe aber ein eigenes thema aufgemacht, weil es mit doch irgendwie dringlich erscheint.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hier macht man doch nichts falsch, oder? Habe ein paar Cent übrig. 

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB, SATA (MZ-75E1T0B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (6. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mit der machst Du nichts falsch


----------



## ReginaHw (7. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich könnte das HyperX Savage Upgrade Bundle in der 480GB Version, noch eingeschweißt von einem Bekannten für 140-150€ (muss noch nachverhandeln) abkaufen.

kann man da zugreifen oder nicht ? 

danke


----------



## Softy (7. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ganze Zubehör-KlimBim brauchst Du vermutlich nicht, und empfehlenswertere SSD's so um die 500GB gibt es schon für den gleichen Preis bzw. günstiger: Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, Crucial MX200 500GB, SanDisk Ultra II 480GB

Also: Nein


----------



## ReginaHw (7. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich würde halt einen Einbaurahmen auf 3,5 Zoll und ein Sata Kabel benötigen, den Rest aus dem Set eher nicht.
Gibt es da von euch eine Empfehlung ?

Mich würde interessieren was genau an der SSD nicht gut ist und warum abgeraten wird?

Lieben Dank


----------



## Icedaft (7. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Im Vergleich zu den Vorgenannten ist der Controller nicht so "berühmt",  die Iops und die MTBF sind im Vergleich schlechter. Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist grundsätzlich keine "Müll-SSD", aber das Bessere ist des Guten Feind.  Nahezu allen halbwegs aktuellen Gehäuse haben einen Einbauplatz für eine 2,5" Platte, entweder als Bohrung im Einschub für die normalen HDDs, als beigelegten Adapter oder als Aufnahme hinterm MB-Tray, falls nichts davon vorhanden ist tut es auch selbstklebendes Klettband.


----------



## ReginaHw (8. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Aha Okay...

Ich werde mir dann die Samsung SSD kaufen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Viel Spaß mit der neuen SSD


----------



## Carmil (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey, Kurz eine Frage:
wann lohnt es sich eine M.2 SSD einzubauen; und wann macht eine mit "normalem" S-ATA Anschluss mehr Sinn? leider waren alle Beiträge, die sich mit diesem Thema befassen schon etwas veraltert und nicht mehr auf dem Stand der neuen Skylake CPU generation...

bei mir konkret; ich habe mir jetzt für einen neuen PC mal eine 850 eco basic bestellt (MB: Gigabyte z170xp-sli; CPU: 6700K), doch nun bin ich am überlegen ob eine SDD mit M.2 Anschluss nicht sinnvoller wäre?


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für den Heimanwender lohnt sich der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs nicht aus, man spürt den Unterschied einfach nicht mehr so stark wie von der HDD zur SSD.
Man kann zwar Platz sparen da die M.2 SSD ja sozusagen auf dem Mainboard steckt aber ich finde das SATA-SSDs klein genug sind, höchstens für HTPCs/ITX PCs könnte es aus Platzgründen Sinn machen.


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für ein Notebook oder einen HTPC kann eine M.2 aus Platzgründen schon ggfs. Sinn  machen. Bei einem Standard-PC sehe ich keinen spürbaren Vorteil der den Aufpreis wert wäre. Die "Mehrleistung" einer solchen SSD kannst Du nur nutzen, wenn ein passender Gegenpart im PC verbaut ist, der die Daten genauso schnell liefern bzw. empfangen kann.
Im Alltagsbetrieb wirst Du keinen Unterschied bemerken.


----------



## Carmil (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Vielen Dank; also da M.2 SSDs nur minimal teurer sind als SATA-SSDs sollte man eher zur m.2 Version greifen (da minimal schneller)? wie sieht es denn in Punkto zuverlässigkeit aus?

Wie auch immer, da ich die SATA karte bereits bestellt habe werde ich dise dann wohl behalten, und mich das nächste mal vor dem Kauf besser informieren


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das sind 50€ mehr für 0-Mehrwert, wo soll da der Vorteil der M.2 liegen?


----------



## Carmil (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

der soll doch geringfügig schneller sein...
Bei meinem Händler kostet die 850 Evo basic mit SATA z.Z. 172CHF; die 850 EVO M.2 181CHF (beide 500Gb); die ~8 Euro für die etwas schnellere Platte hätte ich mir jetzt gegönnt... aber wie gesagt, da schon die andere bestellt wurde nehme ich trotzdem die klassische SATA


----------



## Ferix2x (21. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann es sein das meine ssd durch den sata 3 Anschluss ausgebremst wird? Schreiben/lesen ist bei 460 MByte.


----------



## Icedaft (21. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche SSD, welches Board, welcher SATA-Anschluss?


----------



## Ferix2x (2. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Welche SSD, welches Board, welcher SATA-Anschluss?



Mobo: Asus Z170-P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Anschluss: SATA 3 6 GBs
SSD: Crucial BX200 240GB SATA 2,5 Zoll interne Solid State Drive - CT240BX200SSD1

Hier ein Bild:
sssd bench les schreib.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## XT1024 (2. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Schreiben ist eh nix für den Kübel. Ob 3 GB "SLC"-Cache seq. mit 406 oder 490 MB/s geschrieben werden ist wohl egal, wenn es danach mit 75 MB/s weiter geht. 
30 MB mehr oder weniger sind bei _zwei_ Durchgängen auch normal.


----------



## Ferix2x (2. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Schreiben ist eh nix für den Kübel. Ob 3 GB "SLC"-Cache seq. mit 406 oder 490 MB/s geschrieben werden ist wohl egal, wenn es danach mit 75 MB/s weiter geht.[emoji38]30 MB mehr oder weniger sind bei _zwei_ Durchgängen auch normal.


Soll das heißen die SSD taugt nichts?


----------



## XT1024 (3. April 2016)

*AW: [ErklÃ¤rbÃ¤r] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Och, das hängt auch von den eigenen Anforderungen, Wünschen oder Erwartungen ab. Als Mülllager geht vmtl. jede SSD aber meiner _Meinung_ nach kann man diese ~5 € (Edit: zur Ultra II, bei SanDisk funktioniert TLC offenbar besser) kaum schlechter sparen.
Ohne SLC-Cache wird's arg lahm - Crucial BX2 im Test: Wenn die SSD von der Festplatte uberholt wird - Golem.de
Ich will die Schreibgeschwindigkeit ja nicht überbewerten aber 75 MB/s bei einer SSD wird zur Prinzipfrage. Wenn sich das flächendeckend durchsetzen würde...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was ist denn von der Mushkin Reactor mit 1TB zu halten ?  Habe mich ewig nicht mit SSDs beschäftigt bräuchte aber eine neue und die sieht mir auf den ersten Blick ganz vernünftig aus. 
Ob mein OS in 5 oder 6 Sekunden startet ist mir relativ egal. Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur relative Langlebigkeit und das die SSD nicht spürbar langsamer ist als meine alte SSD (OCZ VERTEX 4).


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann lieber die SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland besserer Controller, bessere Werte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Inwiefern gibt es bei den SSD Chips eigentlich Unterschiede. Ich meine wie machen sich (abgesehen vielleicht von den maximalen möglichen Betriebsstungen) schlechte Chips verglichen mit guten Chips bemerkbar?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Und ich hab auch noch ne Frage:

Was haltet ihr hier von dieser SSD:
OCZ Trion 150 960GB, SATA (TRN150-25SAT3-960G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

?


----------



## Icedaft (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hier hast Du den Test zur Trion: OCZ Trion 15  SSD Review - Software Performance Results


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ah danke 

Joar ok, kann wohl mit der Samsung EVO Reihe nicht mithalten... ist halt saugünstig, 200 Tacken für nen knappes TB ist schon echt gut.


----------



## Icedaft (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ist preisgleich mit der SanDisk Ultra II  96 GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-96 G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland welche ihres Zeichens auch bessere Leistungswerte hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Habe mir gestern die SanDisk bestellt vielen dank Icedaft


----------



## Icedaft (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na ich mache ja die Preise/die SSDs nicht.

 Mit meiner Samsung 850 (500GB) komme ich bislang gut hin.

Ich beobachte nur interessiert den Markt, da auch ich mal kurz oder lang komplett auf HDDs in meinem PC verzichten möchte.

Für mich liegt der Zielpreis für 1TB bei 150 bis 180€ und für 2TB bei 280 bis 350€ (Standard SSD), Geduld...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Siehst du und von deinem top aktuellen Wissen kann man super profitieren 
Ich hätte die Ultra 2 auf den ersten Blick wegen TLC abgeschrieben...


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@Icedaft
Da wartest du nicht alleine denn dieser Preisrahmen entspricht auch meiner. Dann würden 2x1TB in den PC und 2x1 TB in das zweite Synology NAS wandern. Aber bis dahin dürfen die Festplatten (hätte jetzt gesagt zahllose Stunden aber gibt ja Crystaldiskinfo) zig Stunden draufmachen. Ist mir alles bei einer größeren Menge die man kaufen würde, einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Icedaft (19. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Abwarten... Meine erste SSD OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, SATA (OCZSSD3-2VTX120G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat zum Kaufzeitpunkt (Ende 2010) auch noch rund 195€ gekostet, dafür gibt es jetzt schon (im Angebot) ein knappes Terabyte.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jo, für meine OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS  120GB habe ich beim Kauf auch 250€ bezahlt


----------



## smashbob (19. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey, mal ganz blöd in die Runde gefragt, ich suche ne 250 GB SSD, ich zocke. 
Warum sollte ich mich für die Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B) anstatt für die sehr viel günstigere  ADATA Premier SP550  240GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-240GM-C) entscheiden?  Abgesehen von dem blöden Vogel drauf.

Gruß


----------



## drebbin (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Garantiezeitraum und ich empfinde die Samsung Software zur einrichtung sehr gelungen.
Wenn man aber schon eine SSD hat die nicht unbedingt 5-6 Jahre alt ist würde als spieleplatte auch jede andere reichen.


----------



## hbf878 (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei günstigen SSDs wird häufig der DRAM-Cache eingespart. Das macht preislich einen Unterschied von ca. 5 € für den Hersteller, führt aber mitunter dazu, dass die SSDs in machen Szenarien ein ganzes Stück langsamer werden, da die Dateisystemtabellen nicht mehr gecached werden. 
Solid State Drives (SSDs) mit Kapazität ab 240GB, Kapazität bis 256GB, Schnittstelle: SATA, Formfaktor: 2.5", Cache: ab 64MB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland <--SSDs ab 240GB mit Cache. 

Die billigen SSDs (aber auch die Samsung Evo) verwenden TLC-Speicher, wovon ich persönlich nicht so viel halte, solange es auch noch günstige MLC-SSDs gibt. Ich persönlich würde momentan die BX100 kaufen (ihr Nachfolger BX200 wurde kaputtgespart). Ist aber Geschmackssache. Wenn es ganz billig sein soll, dann guck dir mal die billigste aus o.g. Geizhals-Liste an. Drunter würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@*smashbob*
Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie würde ich selbst, nach dem Debakel um Leistungsverlust der Evo Serie, eher keine Samsung holen oder ist  es jetzt felsenfest gesichert das diese Problematik vom Tisch ist?


----------



## Icedaft (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Bei günstigen SSDs wird häufig der DRAM-Cache eingespart. Das macht preislich einen Unterschied von ca. 5 € für den Hersteller, führt aber mitunter dazu, dass die SSDs in machen Szenarien ein ganzes Stück langsamer werden, da die Dateisystemtabellen nicht mehr gecached werden.
> Solid State Drives (SSDs) mit Kapazität ab 240GB, Kapazität bis 256GB, Schnittstelle: SATA, Formfaktor: 2.5", Cache: ab 64MB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland <--SSDs ab 240GB mit Cache.
> 
> Die billigen SSDs (aber auch die Samsung Evo) verwenden TLC-Speicher, wovon ich persönlich nicht so viel halte, solange es auch noch günstige MLC-SSDs gibt. Ich persönlich würde momentan die BX100 kaufen (ihr Nachfolger BX200 wurde kaputtgespart). Ist aber Geschmackssache. Wenn es ganz billig sein soll, dann guck dir mal die billigste aus o.g. Geizhals-Liste an. Drunter würde ich nicht gehen.



Ausgerechnet die BX100, die mit ihrem Billigcontroller die Leistung von besseren HDDs hat? Das ist nun wirklich sparen am falschen Ende.
Da ist man mit einer SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland besser beraten.
Meine Erste SSD (OCZ Vertex) wurde auch immer wieder totgesagt und verrichtet noch friedlich ihren Dienst im PC meines Sohnes.
Die 840 hatten die Firmwareprobleme, die 850 Evo war davon nicht betroffen. Davon ab gab es bei Crucial ebenso Firmwareprobleme dieser Art.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@Icedaft  Zitat: "Die 840 hatten die Firmwareprobleme, die 850 Evo war davon nicht betroffen. Davon ab gab es bei Crucial ebenso Firmwareprobleme dieser Art."

Bitte nicht verallgemeinern. Meine 840 hatte noch nie Probleme und meine 2 Crucial auch nicht. Man kann auch Glück haben.


----------



## Icedaft (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Deswegen habe ich ja auch meine alte OCZ mit aufgeführt, welche seinerzeit massenweise (laut Internetforen) abgeraucht bzw. den Weg des Irdischen gegangen sind.

Firmware/Treiberprobleme kann es immer mal geben, nicht schön - gerade nicht  bei einem Speichermedium, kommt aber vor. 

Wenn ich aber schon in Relation viel Geld für wenig Speicher ausgebe, dann sollte dieser die möglichen Bandbreiten der Schnittstelle gefälligst auch auszunutzen wissen. 

Nur um 11€ zu sparen eine SSD mit lahmen Controller zu kaufen, halt ich hier für nicht zielführend, da gibt es andere Stellen, an denen man diese einsparen kann.


----------



## hbf878 (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet die BX100, die mit ihrem Billigcontroller die Leistung von besseren HDDs hat? Das ist nun wirklich sparen am falschen Ende.
> Da ist man mit einer SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland besser beraten.
> Meine Erste SSD (OCZ Vertex) wurde auch immer wieder totgesagt und verrichtet noch friedlich ihren Dienst im PC meines Sohnes.
> Die 840 hatten die Firmwareprobleme, die 850 Evo war davon nicht betroffen. Davon ab gab es bei Crucial ebenso Firmwareprobleme dieser Art.


Der "Billigcontroller" der BX100 bietet - zusammen mit den aktuellen Samsung-SSDs - das beste Verhältnis von Leistung zu Stromverbrauch, was natürlich irrelevant im Desktop-PC ist, aber diese SSD im mobilen Bereich in meinen Augen immer noch attraktiv macht. Und eine HDD, die die Leistung der BX100 erreicht, würde ich gerne mal sehen . 
Meinst du vielleicht die deutlich langsamere BX*2*00? AnandTech Storage Bench - The Destroyer - The Crucial BX2 (48GB & 96GB) SSD Review: Crucial's First TLC NAND SSD <-- Hier ist die BX200 immer auf den letzten Plätzen zu finden, die BX100 spielt hingegen im Mittelfeld. 

Und was TLC betrifft: Die 840 hatten ja primär kein Firmwareproblem, sondern ein Flash-Problem, das man durch neue Firmware zu korrigieren versucht hat. Samsung - eine der größten Technologiefirmen der Welt - hat es in vielen Jahren Entwicklungszeit erst in der dritten Generation (850 Evo) geschafft, TLC-Flash zu bauen, der seine Daten anstandslos behält. Daher kann ich getrost auf die erste Generation TLC aus dem Hause Toshiba und Micron verzichten (warum sollten die es besser hinkriegen?) und schaue lieber in ein oder zwei Jahren, ob die aktuell verkauften SSDs auch dann noch in der Lage sind, die beworbenen Geschwindigkeiten zu erreichen oder ob man dort wie bei der 840  (Evo) Mist gebaut hat.


----------



## Icedaft (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Zumindest nah dran Western Digital Velociraptor mit 1 TByte im Test ...

Ach ja, hier noch ein Test der BX200: Crucial BX2   SSD im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also spricht wenig gegen die ADATA? Dann packe ich die in meine Konfig


----------



## >aL3X< (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So hier mal meine Samsung 850 Pro mit 256GB,

leider nur mit Samsung Magician gebencht

Kann mir jemand was zu den Werten sagen? Liegen die im akzeptablen Bereich?
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dein RAM liegt im akzeptablen Bereich


----------



## Captn (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sagt mal, hat jemand von euch vielleicht nen Rat für mich?

Ich hab seit zwei Tagen das Problem, dass meine Spiele-SSD während des Spielens aus dem Explorer und Geräte-Manager verschwindet (was sich immer durch einen Absturz des Spiels und gleich hinterher Uplays/Steams/Origins offenbart  ). Als würde die SSD im Betrieb abgeklemmt werden.
Weder HDTune noch CrystalDiskInfo melden aber irgendeinen Fehler. Seit ich die Spiele auf mein frisches RAID 0 verschoben habe, hatte ich keine Probleme (nach der Umstellung auf RAID hatte ich auch vorerst keine Probleme). Somit konnte ich es zumindest auf die SSD eingrenzen. Ein völliges Zurücksetzen von Windows 10 hat auch nix gebracht . 

Die SSD ist eine 500GB 840 EVO.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kabel abstecken und wieder dranstecken. Bios reset gemacht? Denn sowas führt eher aufgrund von Erkennungsproblemen Richtung Zentrale (Board) als das es was mit Software zutun hätte.


----------



## Captn (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, ich habe auch eher das Gefühl, dass es was mit dem Board zu tun hat, bzw., dass das Problem nicht in Windows manifestiert ist.


----------



## Softy (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hast Du irgendwas übertaketet? Ansonsten vllt. auch ein defekter SATA Stecker am Board, das würde ich mal nen anderen ausprobieren.


----------



## Captn (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn du mir zeigst, wie ich aus dem Stand nen E5 2670 übertakte, wäre ich erstaunt ^^. Spaß beiseite: Die Sache mit dem Stecker wäre ne Idee. Vermutlich hat der Port ja einen weg . Das teste ich dann morgen mal, da ich erst wieder dann zu Hause bin.

Edit: Könnte ein Firmwareupdate etwas ändern? Nur um mal alles durchzukauen.
Ich hatte auch gelesen, dass es auch was mit dem SATA Mode zu tun habe könnte. Nur kann ich schlecht von RAID auf AHCI wechseln (unter AHCI traten die Probleme auch schon auf).


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

PowerManagement vielleicht noch ??


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da ich noch nie was mit SSDs am Hut hatte, aber jetzt drüber nachdenke, mir endlich mal eine anzuschaffen, folgende Fragen:

Ist bei den SSDs ein Sata Kabel dabei?
Wie sieht es mit Einbaurahmen für das Gehäuse aus?


----------



## >aL3X< (23. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also bei meiner Samsung 850 Pro war null Komma nix dabei.
Natürlich ne Anleitung, Garantiebestimmungen etc und ne DVD mit Software.
Aber von Kabeln etc nix zu sehen^^


----------



## koffeinjunkie (23. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sata Kabel sind in der Regel bei Mainboards dabei. Bei SSD's wäre mir das neu. Auch so Einbaurahmen gehören nicht zum Standardlieferumfang aber enige wenige haben das. Ich würde schauen ob das im Umfang enthalten ist. Andernfalls kann man sich solche Rahmen auch separat erwerben. Jedoch haben Gehäuse verschiedener Art, sofern Sie nicht zu alt sind, entsprechende Möglichkeiten das man eine SSD anbringen kann.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Sata Kabel sind in der Regel bei Mainboards dabei. Bei SSD's wäre mir das neu. Auch so Einbaurahmen gehören nicht zum Standardlieferumfang aber enige wenige haben das. Ich würde schauen ob das im Umfang enthalten ist. Andernfalls kann man sich solche Rahmen auch separat erwerben. Jedoch haben Gehäuse verschiedener Art, sofern Sie nicht zu alt sind, entsprechende Möglichkeiten das man eine SSD anbringen kann.



Ja ich weiß, dass SATA Kabel beim Mainboard dabei sind. Jedoch reichen die 2, die bei meinem dabei waren gerade einmal für HDD und Laufwerk  Wegen Einbaurahmen guck ich dann mal, sonst kauf ich einen extra dazu.

Wollte sowas nur vorher wissen, damit ich dass dann direkt mit der SSD bestellen kann und nicht noch extra seperat Versandkosten etc. zahlen muss.


----------



## Softy (23. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn Du die in den Rechner in Deiner Signatur einbauen willst, brauchst Du keinen Einbaurahmen: Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Fractal Design Arc Mini - klein und fein?


----------



## Captn (25. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mein Problem mit der SSD scheint banalerweise nur am Port gelegen zu haben :/. Jetzt klemmt die Spiele-SSD an einem SATA_3 Port. Vielleicht tausche ich das nochmal mit der System-SSD. Sind nämlich leider alle Anschlüsse besetzt . Oder spielt das keine große Rolle?

Ob das ganze nur ein Wackelkontakt war, habe ich jedoch nicht überprüft. Wenn sich dafür Zeit findet, kann ich das ja nochmal testen.


----------



## Softy (26. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Oder spielt das keine große Rolle?



Du meinst, ob eine SSD an SATA2 oder SATA3 hängt? Da merkt man im Alltag keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Captn (26. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Na wenn das so ist ^^. Dann spare ich mir das Gefummele.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (27. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Heute meine San Disk Ultra II mit 240 GB angeholt und eingebaut. Lief erstaunlich problemlos
Werte soweit ok?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (27. April 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Heute meine San Disk Ultra II mit 240 GB angeholt und eingebaut. Lief erstaunlich problemlos
> Werte soweit ok?
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, sieht doch gut aus


----------



## defPlaya (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Meine Mushkin enhanced chronos 120 GB hat sich gestern verabschiedet. Im BIOS wird sie nicht mehr erkannt und und sie fiept ganz merkwürdig. Naja jetzt muss schnell eine neue her. Hätte an die Sa,sing 850 Evo in 250 GB gedacht. Soll nur das Betriebssystem drauf. Aktruell ist eine OCZ Trion im Angebot. Welche von den beiden ist besser? Sie soll schon sehr langlebig und sicher sein. Danke euch!


----------



## Icedaft (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dies Samsung 850 in der 250/500/1000GB-Version, die Crucial MX200 in der 250/500/1000GB-Version oder gut und günstig die Sandisk Ultra II mit 240/480 oder 960GB.


----------



## Dustin22 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey,
ich will endlich auch auf den Zug der schnellen SSDs aufspringen und meine Frage ist welche SSD mit 240 GB könnt ihr empfehlen? 
Die Samsung 850 EVO ist denke ich mal der schnellste Kandidat aber leider auch ein etwas teurer gibt es eine billigere SSD die vllt genau so schnell ist? Oder vllt wenigstens nicht katastrophal langsamer ist?


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Im Alltag merkt man so gut wie keinen Performanceunterschied, die Frage ist halt, ob man sich einen vernünftigen Controller gönnen will oder nicht. Empfehlungen stehen ja im Post über Deinem


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

hatte mal ein tread geöffnet aber irgendwie wenig Bewegung, 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...he-ssd-ist-fuer-40-die-beste.html#post8241076

hab die Kaufempfehlung hier nicht finden können, nun frag ich hier nch mal nach, was könnt ihr mir hier empfehlen sprich ich habe nur 40€ und mehr als 120gb sind da nicht drin aber welche mit welchen Controller? wichtig ist für mich die Zuverlässigkeit.

wäre dankbar für eure hilfe.

die sandisk plus ist schon auf dem weg, aber ich würde sie stornieren wenn ihr ein besseren tipp für mich habt, war eine blitz Entscheidung, ich bin offen für alles, und wie gesagt ich bin eigentlich noch in der Überlegung leider war meine Hand schneller wie mein Kopf, die sandsik ist aber an sich garnicht mal so verkehrt oder?


----------



## Icedaft (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

SanDisk Ultra II 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ADATA Premier SP550 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Patriot Blast 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zotac T500 SSD 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, das die 120er SSDs ein mieses Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben und von den Schreib-/Lesewerten den größeren SSDs auch weit hinterherhinken.

Für 15€ mehr gibt es die doppelte Kapazität: SanDisk Plus 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheLax (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich stelle mir schon länger die Frage, ob ein Wechsel des Mainboards mit anschließender Verwendung einer M.2-SSD Sinn machen würde. Ich frage mich das weniger mit Blick auf die Bootzeiten als mit Blick auf die generelle Ladezeit bzw. Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit von meinen Entwicklungsumgebungen  und den damit verwendeten Tools wie etwa Resharper.  Der Umstieg auf eine SSD hat generell schon vieles deutlich beschleunigt. Ich frage mich nur, ob diese Tendenz zur wachsenden Performance stetig weiter ansteigt oder mit einer SATA-SSD schon das Optimum mehr oder weniger erreicht ist. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem Kontext?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Freunde, was sagt ihr zur Seagate 2TB?
2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5''


Ich suche nen Datengrab zwischen 2 und 3 TB um meine alte 500GB Festplatte abzulösen.. Die WD Red wäre die Alternative. Allerdings lese ich viel von Ausfällen bei der Red. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du bist hier bei den SSDs... Die Seagate kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen, habe ich selbst verbaut.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde, was sagt ihr zur Seagate 2TB?
> 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5''
> 
> 
> Ich suche nen Datengrab zwischen 2 und 3 TB um meine alte 500GB Festplatte abzulösen.. Die WD Red wäre die Alternative. Allerdings lese ich viel von Ausfällen bei der Red. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?



Das ist im Prinzip Glücksache. Mir sind 2x 3TB Seagates verreckt, meine jetzigen WD Green 3TB schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen, ist etwas langsamer als die Seagates, dafür deutlich leiser und unter längerer Last bis zu 20°C (!) kühler. Allerdings rede ich von den externen Varianten, intern würde ich keine HDD mehr verbauen.


----------



## Schiassomat (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Leute,

weis zufällig jemand mit welcher Firmware Samsung seine SSD`s ausliefert.

Hab mir gerade 2x 850 EVO 500 Gb bei Amazone bestellt und wollte schon mal nach neuer Firmware suchen kann aber im Netz nichts finden.

Sollte da schon die Aktuelle drauf sein?

MFG


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das kann Dir keiner sagen, weil keiner weiß, wie lange die bei amazon schon auf der Halde liegen.

Die Firmware kannst Du ganz einfach mit dem Samsung Magician Tool aktualisieren. Danach würde ich das Tool aber wieder deinstallieren, die restlichen "Optimierungstools" sind nur Marketingblödsinn, die bringen nichts oder wirken sich sogar negativ auf die Performance aus.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moinsen,

bevor ich ein neuen Thread aufmache versuche ich es mal hier:
Ich hab jetzt eine 200 Mbit Leitung (bald 400). Nur ist leider bei Downloads die HDD der Flaschenhals. Ich musste schon auf 15 Mbit drosseln, weil meine HDD sonst nicht hinterherkommt.  Daher Spiele ich mit den Gedanken als Download-TMP eine SSD zu nutzen.
Macht das Sinn, oder ist die dann in "kürzester" Zeit hinüber?


----------



## Softy (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also eine SSD verträgt schon einiges an Schreibleistung, viele machen mehr als 1000 oder 2000 Terabytes mit:*** SSD Endurance Experiment: They're all dead - The Tech Report - Page 2[/url]

Ich nutze meine SSD's auch als Download Platte, mit 16 TB ist da die 840 Pro also fast noch am Anfang ihres Ablebens  

Natürlich kann eine SSD auch früher ausfallen, aber das ist ja eigentlich klar


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ein Gigabit-Netzwerk schafft netto rund 117MB/s: Gigabit-LAN - Das Netzwerk mit 1000 MBit/s   - com! professional
Eine durchschnittliche SSD rund 520MB/s: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eine gute HDD zwischen 60 und 120MB/s oder mehr : Test: Seagate Barracuda 2000GB (ST2000DM001)  - PC-WELT Seagate Desktop HDD 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

400Mbit entsprechen ca. 50MB/s, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das deine HDD da bremst, es sei denn, sie ist schon sehr alt oder der Cache bremst bei grösseren Dateien.


----------



## RealMadnex (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich sehe es genauso wie Icedaft. Mit deiner aktuellen 200 Mbit Leitung kannst du nicht viel mehr als 25 MB/s herunterladen. Jede auch nur halbwegs aktuelle Platte schafft das locker. Entweder ist sie schon angeschlagen (mal mit CrystalDiskInfo die Smart-Werte prüfen; am Besten ein Screenshot hier rein stellen) oder irgendetwas anderen ist dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## Gripschi (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was ist den eine günstige mSATA SSD für einen T 420 zu empfehlen?

Platz mäßig reicht denke ich 60-120GB.

Fg


----------



## Icedaft (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich weiß zwar nicht was Du mit einer SSD in einer Waschmaschine Siemens WM14T420 Frontlader Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland willst, aber 60er/120er SSDs haben generell ein mieses Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich würde zu einer normalen 2,5"SSD greifen und damit die Systemplatte ersetzen:
SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial BX200 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gripschi (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hmh eigentlich wäre es Interessant zu sehen wie die Waschmaschine dann läuft.

Leider hab ich nur nen olles Thinkpad.

Denke ich werd die Systemplatte wechseln. Ist sinnvoller.

Danke


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Auch wenn ich das T420 über alles liebe, mSata ist nur mit SATA2 angebunden, würde wenn du nicht AIF viel günstige Kapazität angewiesen bist auf ne 2,5" gehen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Huhu
Kurze Frage,

Habe gerade schnell kurz vor der Arbeit (N8-Schicht)meine neue Ssd(Adata Primier SP550 480GB ) eingebaut.
Nun wird diese aber nicht unter W10 erkannt...im BIOS aber schon. Meine Samsung Evo 850 500GB und meine Samsung 830 series 256GB werden angezeigt...
Woran kann dieses liegen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Huhu
> Kurze Frage,
> 
> Habe gerade schnell kurz vor der Arbeit (N8-Schicht)meine neue Ssd(Adata Primier SP550 480GB ) eingebaut.
> ...



Rechtsklick aufs Windows-Symbol -> Datenträgerverwaltung
Da dürftest du sofort gefragt werden, ob du die SSD initialisieren willst. 

Falls das klappen tut, wäre es nett, wenn du für mich bitte mal etwas ausprobieren könntest - meine SP 550 240 GB scheint sich gerade wenn es so warm ist zu drosseln... 
https://abload.de/img/asdf17us5i.png

Einfach mal große Dateien raufschreiben (im Idealfall wenn es morgen wieder so warm ist) und mal beobachten, wie sich die Temperaturen der SSD und die Schreibgeschwindigkeit verhalten.

(EDIT: Selbst jetzt gerade, draußen kühl, Fenster ist auf, PC steht unterm Fenster und die SSD hängt im Luftstrom vom Frontlüfter - die SSD ist 48° warm und die Schreibrate ist im Keller...)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

So läuft alles. Max temp lag bei 33grad.....im idle bei 25Grad

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StaffBull (10. August 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Huhu,

ich habe auch mal kurz eine Frage. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand fix helfen.

Und zwar habe ich einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und will jetzt Windows 10 installieren.
Als Systemplatte dient eine M.2 Samsung 950 512GB , zusätzlich sollen noch 2 4TB WD Red im Raid1 als Datenspeicher laufen.

Nun mal meine Frage zur Installation. Muss ich im Bios AHCI einstellen und nachträglich das Raid1 einrichten oder direkt auf Raid im Bios stellen?

Oder muss ich vielleicht irgendwas komplett anders machen? xD


----------



## Basti 92 (20. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,


Icedaft schrieb:


> SanDisk Ultra II 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ADATA Premier SP550 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Patriot Blast 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Zotac T500 SSD 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Ich suche gerade ne SSD für nen alten PC C2Q Q8300 P45 Chipsatz also nur SATA2.
Gebraucht werden theoretisch nur 120GB aber anscheinend sind die 240er nur noch ein kleiner aufpreis.
Ist die Liste oben noch Aktuell? oder sind bestimmte platten gerade sehr zu empfehlen?

MfG Basti


----------



## Icedaft (20. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Eine SSD <240GB lohnt sich in mehrfacher Hinsicht nicht mehr (Preis-/GB-Verhältnis, Lese-/Schreibleistung, IOPS).

Wenn es günstig sein soll:

SK Hynix Canvas SL301 250GB, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SK Hynix Canvas SL308 250GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mehr Kapazität, die 480er ist bei Ebay mal wieder im Angebot Sandisk SSD 480GB SOLID STATE DRIVE ULTRA II FESTPLATTE 2.5 ZOLL OVP 0619659112165 | eBay :
SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rat Six (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage. Da sich mein Datengrab langsam füllt, soll eine Unterstützung in Form von SSD her. Darauf gespeichert werden die Spiele und der Lightroom Katalog. Nun stehe ich zwischen der SanDisk Ultra II 960GB und der SanDisk X-400 1TB als M.2. Bei einem Preisunterschied von 5€, der durch den Kauf eines Satakabels noch geringer wird, zu was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Aus Preis-/Leistungssicht ganz klar die SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
M.2 hat außer 2 Kabeln weniger keinen Vorteil, bekommst Du das M.2 Pendant zum gleichen Preis wie die S-ATA-Variante oder gar günstiger, kannst Du natürlich zur M.2 greifen.

Die genannte ist des öfteren mal bei E-Bay oder Amazon im Angebot (niedrigster Preis war bislang 168€), also Augen offen halten und bei passendem Preis zuschlagen.


----------



## Rat Six (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mich kosten beide ungefähr das selbe, ca. 180€. Die Leistungsdaten sollten sich ja nicht großartig unterscheiden, zumindest bei Anandtech lagen die beiden ziemlich ähnlich (wobei 240GB vs 1TB ein wenig Äpfel und Birnen sind).


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für 180 würde ich die auch nehmen (WO ? ).


----------



## Rat Six (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich kann mir die MwSt sparen und da bei uns die beiden SSDs ungefähr das selbe Preisniveau haben, komme ich am Ende bei dem Betrag raus.
Also meinst du ich komme mit den beiden SSDs aufs selbe raus?
 Dann mache ich es davon abhängig, wie die Stromkabel für die Festplatten liegen, denn wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich schon beim letzten Einbau deswegen geflucht.


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Beim R5 sollte dies nun wirklich kein Argument sein, da kommt man doch über gut dran.


----------



## Rat Six (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Theoretisch ja, bei mir kommt, aber eine Kombination aus unsauber verlegt, Faulheit und störrischen Kabeln zusammen.


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn es noch das Seasonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU ist, muß es sowieso bald mal getauscht werden...


----------



## Rat Six (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ju, das ist es, ich will, aber nicht noch mehr Geld ausgeben. 

Edit: Da die Ultra II nun noch um 20€ gefallen ist bei dem Händler, habe ich nun diese genommen. Sobald ich sie drinnen habe, werde ich über meine Erfahrungen schreiben. Auch werde ich ein paar ganz unwissenschaftliche Zeitmessungen machen, um den Unterschied bei den Ladezeiten zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Soul-Spirit (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Welche 200GB+ SSD empfehlt ihr für unter 70€?


----------



## Icedaft (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Produktvergleich Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA, Toshiba Q300 (15nm) 240GB, Toshiba OCZ TL100 240GB, Toshiba OCZ TR150 - Trion 150 - 240GB, SK Hynix Canvas SL308 250GB, Samsung SSD 750 Evo 250GB, Toshiba Q300 (19nm) 240GB | Geizhals Deutschland

Von den gelisteten wären die SK Hynix und die Samsung 750 meine Favoriten.


----------



## Soul-Spirit (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Dann nehm ich die SK Hynix, danke.


----------



## S!lent dob (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Servus, ich möchte gern meinen Lappi von seiner 5400er Platte befreien und suche eine möglichst haltbare SSD mit gutem P/L Verhälltniss. Die Geschwindigkeit ist absolute Nebensache, wichtiger ist die Haltbarkeit.

Gemäß meiner Recherche ist es recht egal ob nun 3D Nand oder sonstwas an Speicher verbaut ist, selbst der "schlechteste" würde wohl über 20 Jahre dauerschreiben überleben, der Controller ist wohl eher der Schwachpunkt.
In meinem Desktop hab ich eine Crusial mit Marvel Controller und bin sehr zufrieden, eine Samsung möchte ich Aufgrund schlechter Erfahrung mit 830 und 840 nicht nochmal haben.

Selbst entdeckt habe ich diese hier:
*SanDisk Plus  480GB*

Crucial MX300  525GB

Gibts da eine klare Empfehlung wenn Geschwindigkeit egal und Haltbarkeit die primär Aufgabe ist?
Oder gibt es noch weitere oder sogar DIE Empfehlung????

Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Icedaft (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn Sandisk, dann die SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## drebbin (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Muss es ein Neukauf sein?
Hab vor paar Tagen eine Samsung evo 750 mit 500gb für 90inkl. Versand geschnappt. Fabrikneu. Alle Werte laut AS-SSD perfekt.


----------



## S!lent dob (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei nicht flüchtigem Speicher lege ich schon Wert auf Neuteile.


----------



## S!lent dob (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Sandisk, dann die SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Und wenn nicht Sandisk?

Oder ist das die ultimative Empfehlung in sachen Haltbarkeit?


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn Haltbarkeit wichtiger sind als Preis-/Leistung, dann bleiben:

Samsung SSD 850 Pro 512GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial MX200 500GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SanDisk Extreme PRO 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder eben eine überteuerte Intel: Intel SSD 520 - Kit - 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Hersteller geben zwar 3 - 10 Jahre Garantie auf die Hardware, im Worst-Case bringt Dir das deine Daten aber auch nicht wieder zurück - da hilft nur ein regelmäßiges Backup und beim Kauf auf Dinge achten wie ein guter ( da ausfalltechnisch unauffälliger )Controller.

Ich persönlich würde bedenkenlos zur Samsung 850 Evo oder eben zur günstigeren Sandisk II Ultra greifen, da ich hier so gut wie nie von Problemen gehört bzw. gelesen habe, bei meiner alten OCZ Vertex oder bei den älteren Samsung SSDs (830/840) war das noch anders und selbst die Crucials hatten anfangs arge Probleme.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab im März 2015 zwei Sandisk II Ultra 480er verbaut. Mindestens eine davon ist täglich im (normalen) Betrieb, bei der anderen weiß ich es nicht genau. Noch keine Probleme erkennbar, weder im Betrieb noch in CrystalDisk oder SSDLife. Performance ist immer noch saugut. Kann die nur empfehlen.


----------



## S!lent dob (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Angesichts der weiteren Preise, wird es dann auch definitiv die 480er Sandisk II Ultra 
Ich möchte mich bei allen beteiligten für die Mühe und statements bedanken!


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@S!lent dob
Was für schlechte Erfahrungen hattest du denn mit der Samsung SSD 830?


----------



## S!lent dob (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi, die ist mir, natürlich aus dem nichts, nach 14 Monaten abgeraucht, eine neue von der Sorte wollte ich gar nicht erst.


----------



## RealMadnex (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das ist natürlich unschön, kann dir aber mit jeder anderen Hardware ebenso passieren. Die 830 war jedenfalls nicht dafür bekannt besonders ausfallfreudig zu sein, im Gegensatz zu manch anderer SSD aus dieser Zeit. Da hattest du wohl einfach nur Pech.


----------



## S!lent dob (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das kann sein, hab mir aufgrund der guten Meinungen ja auch extra speziel die 830er gehohlt, Geschwindigkeit ist mir zweitrangig, seit ich den Wechsel SATA 2 zu 3 quasi gar nicht bemerkt habe.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mir hat es am Wochenende die Sandisk Extreme 960gb bei einem Absturz gekillt - wird unter Windows, Linux sowie Bios nicht mehr angezeigt.
Hatte sie 21 Monate in Verwendung. Kaufpreis hab ich Erstattet bekommen.

Hatte eigentlich hauptsächlich Spiele und anderes unwichtiges Zeugs drauf. Kann mir wer einen guten Ersatz empfehlen? Die SanDisk Ultra 960gb sieht P/L ja nicht schlecht aus, irgendwelche Einwende oder bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## Icedaft (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich Toshiba Q300 (15nm) 960GB, Toshiba Q300 (19nm) 960GB, SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, Crucial MX300 1TB, SATA, Crucial BX200 960GB | Geizhals Deutschland

Höherwertiger aber auch teurer: Produktvergleich Crucial MX200 1TB, Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB, SATA, Samsung SSD 850 Pro 1TB | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Erstmal Hallo zusammen ... Hierher verlaufe ich mich sehr sehr selten ^^

Weil ich gerade gelesen habe Probleme mit einer Samsung 830 

Ich hab das Ding kurz nach dem Marktstart (damals 128 GB für 157€) gekauft und bisher noch nie Probleme gemacht ... Das einzigste Problem was diese SSD hat, man sollte ca 10% ihrer Kapazität unpartitioniert lassen, zwecks Garbage Collection ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Screen von eben ... Bisher absolut unauffällig die SSD


----------



## Kusanar (9. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Moin moin!

Schnelle Frage, welche würdet ihr (bei gleichem Preis) nehmen:

*Samsung 750 EVO 500GB* oder *Crucial MX300 525GB* ?

Ich tendiere eher zur Crucial, da ich mit Crucial bis jetzt immer noch am besten gefahren bin.


----------



## Icedaft (9. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wirf ne Münze, die MX300 bietet 25GB mehr... Produktvergleich Crucial MX300 525GB, SATA, Samsung SSD 750 Evo 500GB | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kusanar (9. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Joa, von den Leistungsdaten her ist nicht viel Unterschied. Gibt jetzt aber auch keine Gründe abseits von den reinen Fakten auf dem Papier irgendeine der beiden zu favorisieren. Sustained reads/writes sehen bei beiden OK aus... Also wenn sonst keiner mehr Bedenken anmeldet, dann wird es die Crucial.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

M2 SSD ....Board hat: 

1 x Ultra M.2 Socket, supports type 2230/2242/2260/2280/22110 M.2 SATA3  6.0 Gb/s module and M.2 PCI Express module up to Gen3 x4 (32 Gb/s)** 
**Supports ASRock U.2 Kit , Supports NVMe SSD as boot disks

... welche SSD würdet ihr empfehlen?
Lohnt es sich überhaupt diesen Anschluß zu nutzen? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was drauf sollte.
BS oder doch Spiele? Habe mich mit M2 noch nicht ausführlich beschäftigt.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Also ich habe ein M.2 SSD und eine SATA SSD. Außer in SSD Benchmarks merkt man absolut keinen Unterschied. In Einzelfällen vielleicht messbar, spürbar aber nicht wirklich. Einziger Vorteil ist halt ein Kabel weniger im Case  Nachteil ist, v.a. bei wassergekühltem PC mit kaum Airflow im Gehäuse, dass die M.2 Dinger recht heiß werden, was für die Lebensdauer jetzt vermutlich nicht unbedingt förderlich ist, auch wenn Samsung eine Betriebstemperatur bis max. (glaube ich) ~70°C angibt.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Oh ha, dann lohnt sich so ein Wechsel für mich nicht. 3 SSD und  die 2TB reichen dann auch.


----------



## prnkstr (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Halli hallo,

welche 120GB SSD könnt ihr aktuell bzgl. Preis/Leistung empfehlen?
Die SSD kommt in einem Dekstop-PC zum Einsatz der ausschließlich für Web/Office genutzt wird!

Danke


----------



## Icedaft (21. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Keine, da das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis der 120er SSDs unter aller Sau ist. Auch aus technischer Hinsicht (Lese-/Schreibraten/Ausfallsicherheit) würde ich eher zu einer SSD >240GB raten:

Wenn es günstig sein soll: 

Crucial BX200 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Toshiba Q300 (15nm) 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Noxaris (25. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,

ich suche auch gerade nach einer günstigen SSD mit um die 250 GB.
Ich stosse dabei immer wieder auf die Frage nach dem Speichertyp.
Also SLC, MLC oder TLC.
Hab mal gelesen, dass für Firmen die SLC Technik empfohlen wird, da MLC und TLC zu geringe Lebensdauer hätten.
Muss man darauf überhaupt Rücksicht nehmen als Privatmann ?
Vielleicht dann bitte gleich eine Empfehlung für den Heimgebrauch mit OS und paar Spielen drauf


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Für den Heimgebrauch komplett egal, die halten alle lange genug. SLC wirst du am Markt sowieso nicht mehr finden, und wenn dann nur in Größen die für den normalen User irrelevant sind.


----------



## Noxaris (25. November 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Für den Heimgebrauch komplett egal, die halten alle lange genug. SLC wirst du am Markt sowieso nicht mehr finden, und wenn dann nur in Größen die für den normalen User irrelevant sind.



Perfekt, das macht die Sache einfach.
Dann nehm ich einfach die Empfehlungen von Icedaft


----------



## tdi-fan (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bitte löschen, ich mache einen Extra-Thread auf


----------



## Rotavapor (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Merkt man eigentlich den unterschied zwischen einer Samsung EVO m2 SSD im Vergleich zu einer günstigen M2 wie z.b. Crucial MX300? Laut tests kommt die Crucial nur auf ca. 500 MB/s während die Samsung >1500 MB/s macht . Die Frage ist ob das wirklich einen spürbaren Unterschied macht wenn man das m2 Laufwerk direkt im Mainboard M2 Slot einsteckt und Win10 draufklatscht?
Weil im Preis macht das einen Spürbaren Effekt  (>50€)


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Da merkst Du keinen Unterschied und die sequentielle Geschwindigkeit ist eh völlig irrelevant, außer man kopiert stundenlang riesige Dateien von einer SSD auf eine andere SSD 

Einen spürbaren Unterschied merkt man nicht mal zwischen einer SATA-SSD und einer (schnellen) M.2 SSD.


----------



## Rotavapor (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sehr gut. Dann reicht ja das günstige Modell. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Chronik (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey hey,
will mir einen neuen PC zulegen. Jetzt gibt es aber ganz neue SSDs auf Markt (M.2). Kann mir jemand den unterschied zu normlen SSDs und eben M.2 SSDs erklären?


----------



## XT1024 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Neben dem höheren Preis und der Papiergeschwindigkeit spart man zwei Kabel. Der Praxisnutzen ist i. d. R. trotz der großen Zahlen recht überschaubar.

Da der Preis je GB eines, wenn nich DAS wichtigste Merkmal einer SSD ist, finde ich den M.2-Luxus überaus unnötig aber viele haben daran Spaß.
Mit ihrem i5.


----------



## Chronik (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja die Frage(n) die ich mir stelle was bietet mir eine "M.2" SSD was eine normale SSD nicht bietet? Ich würde mir eig. eine Crucial MX300 mit 525 GB kaufen!
Was ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen habe das die M.2 SSDs keine Trim-Funktion haben! Was beim Zocken evtl. wichtig wäre ...
Kann ich die Platte auch einfach plätten und dann Windows/... drauf spielen. Wie z.B. bei einen Virus oder Trojaner ...
Wird den dieses M.2 auch bei Win7 unterstützt?
Wie schnell ist M.2, schneller oder langsamer als "normale" SSD?


----------



## zettchri (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo,
hätte gerne eine 1TB SSD, entweder demnächst oder in naher Zukunft, meine Fragen:
Wenn dieser M.2 Luxus in der Praxis beim zocken nicht viel bringt, dann bleibe ich gerne bei einer Normalen. Was ist da gerade zu empfehlen?

Die Samsung 850 scheint da ja so der Liebling zu sein, aber was ist zB mit der WD Blue, welche deutlich billiger ist? Gibt es da irgendwie große Unterschiede? Gebraucht wird sie hauptsächlich zum zocken.
Oder weiß man ob demnächst was neues kommt und ich eventuell warten sollte, auch bzgl. Preise der alten SSDs?
Wie gesagt bräuchte ich diese nicht sooo schnell, da ich eh bereits eine Kleinere besitze.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann man machen, im Verhältnis (Preis/GB) aber zu teuer:

Produktvergleich SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, Toshiba Q300 (15nm) 960GB, Toshiba Q300 (19nm) 960GB, Crucial MX300 1TB, SATA | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zettchri (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke!
Mir gehts nur darum, dass die solang wie möglich funktionieren soll.
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde mir nur eingeredet, dass zB die Crucial nicht so toll sein soll, bezüglich Lebensdauer und auch Schreib- und Leserate bei größeren Dateien der Samsung unterlegen ist, keine Ahnung ob da was dran war.


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Jede SSD kann früher oder später (meist ohne Vorwarnung oder irgendwelche Anzeichen) den Geist aufgeben und eine Rettung der Daten ist sehr schwierig und kein billiger Spaß. Daher regelmäßig backuppen 

Hersteller ist nebensächlich: SSD - Les taux de retour des composants (13) - HardWare.fr


----------



## Mitchpuken (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

[Kaufberatung]

Hallo,

ich suche eine ~250 GB große SSD für das Betriebssystem (Win10), Programme und 1-2 Games. Muss nicht die Beste und Schnellste sein. Was ist denn aktuell eine preisgünstige Standardempfehlung? Ich kann mich noch erinnern gelesen zu haben, dass ein bestimmte Crucial SSD nach kurzer Zeit in der Leistung komplett einbricht, welche ist das, nicht, dass ich die im Angebot sehe und dann genau diese jene kaufe


----------



## In_Vain (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bei Mediamarkt gibts in der Tiefpreisspätschicht die WD Green 240GB gerade für 66 Euro, was sie zu einer der günstigsten in dieser Größenordnung macht. Taugt die als SSD für ein reines Office-Notebook? Oder würdet ihr (wegen des Controllers?) grundsätzlich von dem Ding abraten?


----------



## Chronik (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

löschen bitte!


----------



## CicoE (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Neben dem höheren Preis und der Papiergeschwindigkeit spart man zwei Kabel. Der Praxisnutzen ist i. d. R. trotz der großen Zahlen recht überschaubar.
> 
> Da der Preis je GB eines, wenn nich DAS wichtigste Merkmal einer SSD ist, finde ich den M.2-Luxus überaus unnötig aber viele haben daran Spaß.
> Mit ihrem i5.



hmm, was ist das Problem mit einem i5? Zu einer installierten M.2 oder einer 'einfachen' SSD'?
Welche Vorteile bietet der i7 dazu?

Ich denke, wenn solche Aussagen getätigt werden, sollten diese untermauert werden. So wird unter Lesern dieses Threades Verwirrung gestiftet, zumal genug MediaMarkt- oder Aldi-Konsumenten die Unterschiede nicht wissen.
Subjektive Meinung helfen in meinen Augen nicht weiter  .


----------



## vollekanne2 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Neben dem höheren Preis und der Papiergeschwindigkeit spart man zwei Kabel. Der Praxisnutzen ist i. d. R. trotz der großen Zahlen recht überschaubar.
> 
> Da der Preis je GB eines, wenn nich DAS wichtigste Merkmal einer SSD ist, finde ich den M.2-Luxus überaus unnötig aber viele haben daran Spaß.
> Mit ihrem i5.



Dazu hätte ich gerne auch details die diese aussage bekräftigen !

Ist ja nicht so das ich mir die noch kürzere bootzeit von windows und die 2-3 mal schnelleren ladezeiten beim spielen durch den wechsel von der sata ssd auf die m2 ssd einbilde


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



vollekanne2 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne auch details die diese aussage bekräftigen !
> 
> Ist ja nicht so das ich mir die noch kürzere bootzeit von windows und die 2-3 mal schnelleren ladezeiten beim spielen durch den wechsel von der sata ssd auf die m2 ssd einbilde



.... es sieht so aus .... beim booten oder spieladen hast du zwischen SSD und M2 SSD einen Unterschied bemerkt? Respekt.

Hier mal ein Testbericht:

"Die passenden M.2-Slots mit PCIe 3.0 x4 finden sich nur bei High-End-Mainboards mit X99-Chipsatz.
Die hohen Datentransferraten bringen bei den  allermeisten Desktop-Anwendungen keinen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil. Bei  den Latenzen und der Zahl der I/O-Operationen (IOPS)
 liegen SATA-6G- und  M.2-PCIe-SSDs wiederum relativ dicht beieinander. Derzeit lohnt der  Einsatz schneller M.2-SSDs deshalb nur bei wenigen Anwendungen, die  Mehrkosten sind 
aber erheblich. (chh@ct.de)"


----------



## Kel (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Was gibt es aktuell an Kaufempfehlungen für eine  512GB SSDs mit SATA-Anschluss? Meine 256er ist voll und ich musste schon einige Spiele löschen.


----------



## Noxaris (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kel schrieb:


> Was gibt es aktuell an Kaufempfehlungen für eine  512GB SSDs mit SATA-Anschluss? Meine 256er ist voll und ich musste schon einige Spiele löschen.



Die Crucial MX300 ist momenten immernoch top.
Hab sie selbst in der 525 GB Version.


----------



## Kel (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Noxaris schrieb:


> Die Crucial MX300 ist momenten immernoch top.
> Hab sie selbst in der 525 GB Version.



Crucial MX300 525GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland??

Sorry_meine_Leertaste_hat_grade_im_Büro_den_Geist_aufgegeben.


----------



## Kel (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Testbericht:
> 
> "Die passenden M.2-Slots mit PCIe 3.0 x4 finden sich nur bei High-End-Mainboards mit X99-Chipsatz.
> Die hohen Datentransferraten bringen bei den  allermeisten Desktop-Anwendungen keinen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil. Bei  den Latenzen und der Zahl der I/O-Operationen (IOPS)
> ...



[FONT=&quot]07.08.2015

1,5 Jahre her ... hast du da noch was aktuelleres?[/FONT]


----------



## Noxaris (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kel schrieb:


> Crucial MX300 525GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland??
> 
> Sorry_meine_Leertaste_hat_grade_im_Büro_den_Geist_aufgegeben.



Ja, genau die. Ich hab die aber günstiger bekommen. War mal bei Amazon im Angebot.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Kel schrieb:


> 07.08.2015
> 
> 1,5 Jahre her ... hast du da noch was aktuelleres?



... mal suchen, aaaaber SSD UND M2 SSD haben sich sicher weiterentwickelt und so wird der Unterschied immer
noch nicht fühlbar sein. Zumindest in diesen Kategorien.

Beim BS habe ich nur den Wechsel von HDD zu SSD bemerkt, SSD Wechsel ???? na ja 1 sec merkt man nicht wirklich.


----------



## tanzeinlage (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch ne neue SSD. Meine jetzige ist voll!
Aktuelles Gerät: SanDisk SDSSDHP256G

Welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? 
Sollte mind. 512 und idealerweise bei MindFactory zu kaufen sein, da ich nen Gutschein habe.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
> Sollte mind. 512 und idealerweise bei MindFactory zu kaufen sein, da ich nen Gutschein habe.



525GB Crucial MX300 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

oder 

960GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir eine Samsung 850 Evo geholt und würde gerne meine System (Windows 10) von der aktuellen HDD auf die Samsung umziehen. (Neuinstallation kommt aus mehreren Gründen für mich nicht in Frage daher bitte nicht davon Anfangen)

Bei der SSD ist eine Software dabei die ich dafür nehmen kann. Muß ich außer der Software noch was machen bzw einstellen nach dem "Klonen"? Etwa im Bios oder so?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich hatte damals nur die alte und die neue Platte angeschlossen (die anderen  abgeklemmt) und dann mit
Hilfe der Software den Umzug vollziehen lassen. Die alte abgeklemmt und dann Neustart gemacht. Fertig.
Dann natürlich die restlichen wieder verbunden.


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

ok schon mal Danke für deine Antwort! Also nicht irgendwelche Dinge noch einstellen im Bios oder sowas?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Nein, von der Alten booten und dann die Software arbeiten lassen. Ausschalten , die Alte abklemmen und von der Neuen starten. Am besten dann auch gleich an der gewünschten SATA  Buchse .


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Nein, von der Alten booten und dann die Software arbeiten lassen. Ausschalten , die Alte abklemmen und von der Neuen starten. Am besten dann auch gleich an der gewünschten SATA  Buchse .



Danke. Werde das dann morgen auch gleich in Angriff nehmen. Denke mal die Software macht das auch alles mitbeten korrekten Alignment und alles.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. April 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hat bei mir ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kurze Rücknmeldung:

Bei mir jetzt alles prima. Das Samsung Tool hat alles hervorragend gemanaged!


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hi,
spricht außer den 2 Jahren Garantie etwas gegen MLC-SSD's von Intenso? Beispielsweise gegen diese: Intenso High Performance SSD 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was würdet ihr im 500GB Bereich sonst empfehlen, wenn es nicht von Samsung  und MLC sein soll?


----------



## RealMadnex (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

@Sandy Bridge Sparer
Wenn du auf Ü-Eier stehst, bei denen du nie weißt was für ein Controller und was für NANDs (auch qualitativ) verbaut sind, dann kannst du durchaus auch Intenso kaufen. Ich persönlich stehe nicht so auf Ü-Eier. Die MLC-NANDs die dort verbaut sind, können weniger zyklenfest sein als die 3D-TLC-NANDs in Samsung SSDs. Das hängt stark von der Qualitätsstufe ab und da Intenso, im Gegensatz zu Samsung, kein NAND-Hersteller ist, müssen die kaufen was der Markt zu einem vertretbaren Preis hergibt. 

Auf MLC zu achten, wenn man eine möglichst langlebige SSD (wobei auch TLC dicke ausreicht) haben möchte, ist leider viel zu einfach gedacht. MLC kann diesbezüglich schlechter als TLC sein. Alles eine Frage der Qualitätsstufe. Die Gefahr, dass bei den SSDs der Anbieter, die keine eigene NAND-Fertigung haben, qualitativ schlechterer NAND eingekauft und verbaut wird, als bei den SSDs der NAND-Hersteller, ist durchaus gegeben.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Okay, schonmal vielen Dank für deinen Input 
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, sieht das Ganze dann so aus:
120GB (nur für absolut Überzeugte und Fileserver/NAS) -> Intel SSD 540s 120GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

250GB -> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vs.
SanDisk X400 256GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

500GB -> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vs.
Intel SSD 540s 480GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vs.
https://geizhals.de/sandisk-x400-512gb-sd8sb8u-512g-1122-sd8ub8u-512g-1122-a1368844.html

Welche würdet ihr jeweils präferieren (gerne mit Begründung  )

LG


----------



## RealMadnex (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Die Samsung 850 EVO hat immer noch eines der besten Gesamtpakete. Einen guten Controller, ausgereiftes 3D-NAND und eine überzeugende Leistung. Die X400 von Sandisk nutzt ebenso wie die 540s von Intel 2D-TLC-NAND, das deutlich weniger zyklenfest ist als das 3D-TLC-NAND von Samsung (sollte bezüglich der Lebensdauer aber kaum eine Rolle spielen). Beide sind in der Praxis langsamer als die Samsung SSD. Bei gleichem oder annähernd gleichem Preis würde ich der Samsung immer den Vorzug geben.

Eine 120 GB SSD würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr kaufen. Die Leistung einer SSD ist unter anderem auch abhängig von ihrer Kapazität. Die kleinsten SSDs einer Serie sind auch die langsamsten (insbesondere bei der Schreibleistung). Hinzu kommt das schlechtere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Aktuelle SSD Serien gibt es oft auch nicht mehr mit 120/128 GB. Da geht es erst ab 250/256 GB los.


----------



## Paddy_T (23. August 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Danke für die tolle Erklärung  

Nur gut das ich aus nen Bauch mir die Samsung 850 evo gekauft habe.


----------



## DoertyHarry (16. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Extra Thema aufgemacht


----------



## silent-freak (28. September 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Es wird Zeit meine externen FP zu erneuern.  War immer ein La Cie - Fan gewesen, nur stellt sich die Frage ob man die heute noch kaufen  oder gleich auf Seagate zurückgreifen sollte. Bin da etwas raus aus der Thematik.  

Produktvergleich Seagate Backup Plus Portable Drive rot 5TB, LaCie Porsche Design P9227 Mobile Drive 5TB | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre dankbar für einen Tipp.


----------



## Schori (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ahoi,
meint ihr es lohnt sich auf Black-Friday-Deals zu warten um eine 1TB-SSD zu kaufen?
Ich liebäugel mit einer SSD im M.2 Format, NVME muss nicht mal sein. Mir gehts nur darum den Steckplatz zu nutzen und keine Kabel verlegen zu müssen.
Für meine Belange sollten diese hier eigentlich ausreichen.
Produktvergleich Crucial MX300 1TB, M.2, Western Digital WD Blue PC SSD 1TB, M.2 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Seikusa (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wäre ich hier richtig zur Kaufberatung bei NAS?


----------



## DARPA (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie sich das Samsung Data Migration Tool deinstallieren lässt? Unter Programme bzw. Apps ist es nicht gelistet und selbst im Installationsverzeichnis finde ich keinen Deinstaller.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Systemsteuerung / Programme und Futures / Programme deinstallieren?


----------



## DARPA (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wie gesagt, ist bei mir nicht in der Liste. Weder in der alten noch in der neuen Ansicht (Win 10)


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mach mal einen Test ... installiere das SDM nochmal, einfach drüber. Oder direkt aus dem Explorer löschen und dann die Registry reinigen.


----------



## Teletobi1986 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Sorry, falscher Thread. Bitte löschen. Danke.


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Test ... installiere das SDM nochmal, einfach drüber.



Hat übrigens geholfen  Manchmal kanns so einfach sein ^^


----------



## sp01 (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen, bräuchte eure Tips für mein Gamingknecht.
Das ganze sollte am bessten ein brauchbars P/L-Verhältnis haben, der Rechenr ist ca. 2Monate alt und eben so P/L orientiert. Bei den Herstellern ist es inzwischen vermutlich fast egal oder gibts noch Unterschiede(Samsung, Kingston, SanDisc, Intel)? 
Derzeit ist ca.160GB von 500BG auf meiner HDD belegt, ich liebäugel mit 250GB oder ist das zu wenig? Eine HDD bzw. die verbaute soll weiterhin als Datengrab für alle Fälle benutzt werden.
In der Praxsis soll der Unterschied von Sata und M2 nun nicht so ins Gewicht fallen - vor allem beim zocken.

Hardware ist: MSI B350 PC Mate, BQ Pure Power 10, Ryzen R3 1300X, DD4-2400 CL15


----------



## Gripschi (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Bin am überlegen eine M2 für das OS zu holen. Habe ein X370 Facilty Gaming X.

Denke 120-250 GB reichen locker. Es geht nur um das OS (W7).

Was wäre denn da sinnvoll?

Fg


----------



## XT1024 (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

OS-SSD und sinnvoll? 

Wenn eh nur das OS drauf soll, ist ja jedes überflüssige GB Geldverschwendung, oder nicht?


sp01 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist ca.160GB von 500BG auf meiner HDD belegt, ich liebäugel mit 250GB oder ist das zu wenig?


Zu wenig für 160 GB Daten ist das vmtl. nicht  aber das hängt davon ab, was wird.
Trotz der ganzen "Spiele werden immer größer" Rufe passt, wenn man nicht 20 Spiele gleichzeitig braucht und etwas Datenmanagement nicht abgeneigt ist, doch einiges drauf. Es haben ja nicht plötzlich *alle* Spiele 60 GB und mehr.

Größer ist natürlich besser und teurer aber der GB-Preis ist auch besser.


----------



## Gripschi (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Naja ich hab derzeit nur 1,3 TB SSD Speicher.

Also lassen wir sinnvoll lieber. Möchte halt gern das OS separat auf einer Platte haben.


----------



## zyntex (25. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

wie aktuell ist der Startpost/Guide noch? Hatte vor mir endlich mal, meine erste, SSD anzuschaffen ~250 GB?


----------



## DARPA (25. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wichtig ist nur, dass für den SATA Port AHCI gewählt ist. Ab Win 7 kümmert sich das OS um den Rest. Einfach SSD einbauen und über den Speed Boost freuen.


----------



## zyntex (25. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur, dass für den SATA Port AHCI gewählt ist. Ab Win 7 kümmert sich das OS um den Rest. Einfach SSD einbauen und über den Speed Boost freuen.



Du meins im UEFI/BIOS?

Das dürften Boards der letzten Jahre ja wohl auch unterstützen oder muss man sich um sowas Gedanken machen?


----------



## DARPA (25. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Du musst halt checken, ob der AHCI Modus bei dir aktiviert ist. Entweder im Bios oder mal im Gerätemanager gucken unter IDE/ATA Controller, ob da irgendwas mit AHCI steht.

Ab Skylake gibts nur noch AHCI und RAID, aber bei älteren Boards kann theoretisch auch der IDE Mode gewählt sein. Daher muss man das prüfen.


----------



## zyntex (25. November 2017)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Das dürfte passen, habe da zweimal "Standard SATA AHCI Controller" stehen.


----------



## Verlaeufer (28. September 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Huhu, welche SSD würdet ihr ihr hier Empfehlen.

Laptop
ASUS FX502VM-DM112T Notebook mit Core™ i5, 8 GB RAM, 256 GB & GeForce GTX 1060 in Schwarz kaufen | SATURN

SSD: ca. 500GB

Welche wäre da gut? P/L sollte stimmen. Muss nicht das beste sein, da dies ein Gelegenheits-Notebook ist. Habe für richtig Leistung ein PC stehen 


Danke euch vielmals.


----------



## Pash0r (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Freunde ich brauche kompetente Hilfe...

Mein Desktop PC ist mittlerweile ein Sammelsurium aus HDDs... Angefangen  von den guten alten Samsung 2 TB Platten bis zu WD Red 4 TB...

Nun sollen die alle mal raus und es sollen 2-3 neue HDDs angeschafft  werden. Der PC dient u.a. als Heimserver/NAS, daher würde ich gerne  wieder 24/7 Platten nehmen, die max. LEISE und LAUFRUHIG sein sollten,  da der PC im Wohnzimmer steht! (Evtl. wandern die Platten auch mal in  ein Synologie NAS, aber aktuell ist das noch nicht vorgesehen)

Meine derzeitige Auswahl:

- WD RED 10 oder 12 TB 
- Seagate IronWolf 10 oder 12 TB

Wobei ich wahrscheinlich auf 10 TB gehen werden, einfach weil diese Varianten zur Zeit das bessere P/L-Verhältnis haben...

Gibt es noch irgendetwas zu beachten oder kann ich einfach zuschlagen  ? 
Ist schon eine Menge Geld für HDDs, aber man bekommt ja auch "viel TB" dafür...

Ich freue mich auf Eure Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen und wünsche allen einen schönen Feiertag.


----------



## Pash0r (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hab die WD Reds 10TB gekauft... Alles super und leise  Danke


----------



## DeFi (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenn ich mir die Tests mal grob durchlese, macht es dann überhaupt noch Sinn die HDDs drin zu haben? Als Lager vielleicht ok, aber ich könnte das theoretisch das ganze System über dieses gute Stück laufen lassen, oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden? 

500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7E500BW) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## XT1024 (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



DeFi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Tests mal grob durchlese, macht es  dann überhaupt noch Sinn die HDDs drin zu haben?


Braucht man Kapazität X und ist das als SSD aber zu teuer, muss man entweder Daten entsorgen oder sich halt mit einer ollen HDD abgeben.
Und wenn der Lärm oder die sog. Geschwindigkeit egal ist, spricht ja auch erstmal nichts gegen eine HDD.

Wenn man mal über den eigenen Platzbedarf nachdenkt und sich die SSD-Preise ansieht, wird man bestimmt auf eine Lösung kommen.


DeFi schrieb:


> aber ich könnte das theoretisch das ganze System über dieses gute  Stück laufen lassen, oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?


Warum sollte das denn nicht gehen? Es ist auch nur ein Datenträger, der genau wie ein solcher genutzt werden kann.


----------



## DeFi (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Werde dann wohl komplett da drauf gehen. Allein wegen der Platzersparnis und dem Kabelsalat. Bzw. kann ich meine HDDs ja trotzdem noch weiterlaufen lassen. 

Zwei von den Teilen müsste ich doch auf diesem Board installiert bekommen, oder? 

ASUS Prime Z370-P ab €' '109,45 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Mahlzit zusammen,

ich brauche eine größere SSD.

Momentane Konfiguration sieht so aus:

-> Samsung 830 mit 256GB, Windows 7 drauf + die ganzen Programme
-> Intel SSD 330 Series 120GB, Debian Linux drauf *diese ist zu klein*

Meine Idee wäre, eine 500GB zu holen und die Samsung damit zu ersetzen. Und die Intel dann durch die Samsung zu ersetzen.

Aber, die Frage ist, welche soll ich mir holen. Habe die Crucial MX500 ins Auge gefasst, scheint da passt P/L-Verhältnis.  Oder doch was anderes?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (21. November 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Macht es Sinn eine neue SSD (500GB) für ein neues System zu holen oder die alte SSD (250GB) weiter zu nutzen?


----------



## Gohrbi (21. November 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

..... was ist "alt"?  Meine 1. SSD hat den 3. Umzug in 5 Jahren hinter sich.


----------



## omei (21. November 2018)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Servus

suche folgende Hardware:
1x 128 oder 256 GB SSD
2x 500 GB HDD für RAID 1
für gesamt deutlich unter 100 Euro.
Habe folgendes gefunden:
SSD: 240GB Patriot Burst 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s (PBU240GS25SSDR) - SATA 2.5 Zoll | Mindfactory.de
HDDs: 500GB Toshiba DT01ACA Serie DT01ACA050 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s - SATA 3.5 | Mindfactory.de
taugt das einigermaßen oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


----------



## Schrotty (28. März 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

[FONT=&quot]Die Corsair MP510 960gb gibt es derzeit noch lagernd bei Amazon zu einen sehr guten Preis. Wie sind denn die Corsair SSD NVME so, gibt ja doch ein paar negative Bewertungen bei Amazon allerdings meist zu anderen Modellen.[/FONT]


----------



## Gohrbi (28. März 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich glaube das man heute fast jede kaufen kann, so wie es der Geldbeutel gestattet. Ich hatte, glaube ich, 
bisher 12 SSD und nur bei 1 Modell von Kingston Probleme, wurde innerhalb einer Woche getauscht. 
Andere Messungen sagen viel aus, aber mit unserem Gefühl merken wir die Unterschiede nicht.
Meine Meinung, ich mache auch keine großen hin- und herkopierereien. Im normalen Betrieb macht sich das wohl gar nicht bemerkbar.
Meine letzten waren von Samsung, eine Corsair hatte ich auch mal. Wenn du eine guten Benchwerten nimmst, denke ich geht nichts falsch.

Sehe gerade, es ist eine M2. Zählt aber auch zu SSDs.


----------



## drchef (29. September 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach 2 SSDs. So ab 200GB und mit gutem P/L (günstig).
Die eine kommt in den PC meiner Freundin und die andere in den Laptop. Sie ist Lehrerin und macht eben Lehrersachen damit, also hauptsächlich Office.

Die Performance ist mir eigentlich egal da bisher in beiden Geräten HDDs laufen und somit auch mit der langsamsten SSD eine enorme Geschwindigkeit erziehlt wird (im Vergleich zu den HDDs).

Was mir wichtig ist, ist dass ich die Dinger einbaue und danach damit nichtsmehr zu tun haben will. Damit meine ich, dass sie ordentlich lang laufen sollen 

Habt Ihr einen heißen Deal für mich? 

gruß und danke

P.S.: gibt es etwas besonderes zu beachten bei SSDs in Laptops?


----------



## Mitchpuken (30. September 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ich nutze für ältere Laptops gerne die "Kingston A400" SSDs mit 240GB oder 480GB.


----------



## ohleck1985 (9. November 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Guten Abend ich suche eine möglichst schnelle m2 ssd für Windows, mir reichen 250 bis Max 500gb bis 50-60€, ich bin mit dem Angebot etwas überfordert, was würdet ihr empfehlen? Lg


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. November 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Wenns Preiskritisch sein soll: Kingston A2000, PCIe 3.0, lesen&Schreiben 2GByte/s, 200.000 IOPS/lesen, 500 GB für ca. 62,- Euro.

Mushkin Pilot-E, PCIe 3.0, lesen 3,5/ schreiben 2,3 GByte/s, 300.000 IOPS/lesen, 500 GB um ca. 80,- Euro


----------



## Rat Six (15. November 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Servus, aufgrund eines eher zufälligen Grafikkartenkaufs will ich auch mal an die Speichersituation in meinen PC ran. Aktuell werkeln dort eine Samsung 850Pro 256GB als Systemplatte, eine SanDisk Ultra 2 960GB als Spieleplatte und eine Seagate 2TB HDD. 

Die Seagate möchte ich nun in den Ruhestand schicken, die langsameren Zugriffszeiten und Datenraten nerven langsam. Zusätzlich soll das Spielelaufwerk ein Update erhalten da 960GB ein bisschen wenig sind, wenn man nicht alle 5 Minuten ein älteres Game löscht. 

Als erstes Laufwerk soll eine NVMe SSD rein, da denke ich an eine Platte mit 2TB, zur Auswahl stehen (wegen Preis und Verfügbarkeit): Intel 660p, ADATA XPG Spectrix S40G, Mushkin Pilot E M.2 oder Corsair Force MP510. 
Zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten? Oder doch ganz etwas anderes?

Als zweites Laufwerk, das die Seagate ersetzt, denke ich an eine SanDisk Ultra 3D, Samsung 860QVO oder Patriot P200; alle in der 2TB Version. Die Crucial MX500 ist nicht lieferbar und die Samsung 860EVO ist gleich 50€ teurer.
Auch hier würde ich um Rat bitten, die SanDisk kenne ich, aber die Patriot und die 860QVO habe ich noch nie gehört.

Danke


----------



## fotoman (15. November 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



Rat Six schrieb:


> die langsameren Zugriffszeiten und Datenraten nerven langsam.


Deshalb ist meine letzte HDD schon vor 3 Jahren aus dem PC geflogen.

Falls das Geld nicht stört, würde ich bei der genannten Auswahl zur Mushkin Pilot-E 2TB M.2 greifen (TLC, DRam Cache), sonst halt zur Intel 660p (läuft bei mir seit 11 Monaten u.A. als Systemplatte problemlos).

Bei den anderen: informiere Dich mal über QLC (z.B. ein paar Tests zu 860 QLC lesen und dabei auf die konkrete SSD-Größe achten), dann weisst Du, ob Du damit Probleme haben könntest (gilt aber auch  schon für die Intel 660p). Die beiden anderen SATAs haben keinen DRam Cache, was nicht stören muss (Deine Sandisk Ultra II hat auch keinen), aber kann (hängt halt, wie bei TLC/QLC von den ganz individuellen Präferenzen/Anwendungen ab).

Ach so, zur Verfügbarkeit musst Du auch selber suchen, die Crucial mx500 2TB ist in D problemlos lieferbar (mag in IT aber natürlich komplett anders aussehen, genauso wie die Preisbewertung, die ich auch nur mit Preisen in D gemacht habe). Ich würde entweder die mx500 2TB oder die SanDisk Ultra 3D 2TB kaufen.

Bzw, nein, ich persönlich würde die SanDisk Ultra 3D 4 TB oder die 860 QVO 4 TB kaufen. Wenn jetzt schon andauernd 1 TB zu klein ist, sind es 2 TB in absehbarere Zeit auch, die Spiele werden ja anscheinend immer unverschämter in der Platzverschwendung (bald braucht man wohl je Spiele eine eigene 4TB SSD).


----------



## Rat Six (16. November 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



fotoman schrieb:


> Falls das Geld nicht stört, würde ich bei der genannten Auswahl zur Mushkin Pilot-E 2TB M.2 greifen (TLC, DRam Cache), sonst halt zur Intel 660p (läuft bei mir seit 11 Monaten u.A. als Systemplatte problemlos).


Habe mir mittlerweile noch ein paar Tests durchgelesen, wo die Mushkin immer gut abgeschnitten hat. Deshalb werde ich auch zu der greifen (ist auch noch die günstigste )



fotoman schrieb:


> Bei den anderen: informiere Dich mal über QLC (z.B. ein paar Tests zu 860 QLC lesen und dabei auf die konkrete SSD-Größe achten), dann weisst Du, ob Du damit Probleme haben könntest (gilt aber auch  schon für die Intel 660p). Die beiden anderen SATAs haben keinen DRam Cache, was nicht stören muss (Deine Sandisk Ultra II hat auch keinen), aber kann (hängt halt, wie bei TLC/QLC von den ganz individuellen Präferenzen/Anwendungen ab).


Danke, habe mich bei der Samsung eingelesen und bei einem Test sind die Schreibraten ziemlich schnell auf HDD Niveau eingebrochen, damit ist das Ding raus.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich würde entweder die mx500 2TB oder die SanDisk Ultra 3D 2TB kaufen.


Da die Crucial leider mit einer Lieferzeit von 1 Monat angegeben ist, werde ich zur SanDisk greifen.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## speltach (28. November 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Möchte nun auch mal auf eine SSD umsteigen. Möchte mein System über die Weihnachtszeit neu aufsetzten und daher gleich mal auf SSD gehen.
Welche Größe sollte man Aktuell am besten nehmen? Möchte darauf mein System Win10 und die ganzen Anwednungen installierern. Bilder, Dokumente, Videos würde ich weiterhin auf eine normale HDD speichern.
Welche Modelle sind zu empfehlen? Gibt es hier große Unterschiede?

Wie sind diese?
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
Crucial MX500 500GB
Western Digital WD Blue 3D
SanDisk Ultra 3D 500GB


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. November 2019)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



speltach schrieb:


> Möchte mein System über die Weihnachtszeit neu aufsetzten und daher gleich mal auf SSD gehen.



Das da genau wäre?


----------



## paysen (4. April 2020)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Hey, 

ich habe eine Corsair MP510 als Warehouse Deal erstanden. Es gibt ja viele Rücksendungen, bei denen die Kunden Probleme haben, diese überhaupt zu installieren und zu nutzen.

Mal kurz eingebaut und mit CrystalDisk Info ausgelesen. Das Teil sollte wie neu sein, als Warehousedeal kann es doch eigentlich nur zur normalen gesetzlichen Frist zurückgeschickt werden - dachte ich zumindest. 

Die hat schon 13192 GB geschrieben, ist seit 140 Tagen oder 3362 Stunden in Benutzung und 625x eingeschaltet worden. Ein Fehler beim Auslesen ist ausgeschlossen, oder? 

Wenn das wirklich so ist, schicke ich das Teil direkt zurück. Das hat nun wirklich nichts mit "gebraucht - wie neu" zu tun. Direkt von Amazon übrigens und nicht von einem Zwischenhändler. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (4. April 2020)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ja, die hat offenbar jemand günstig ausgetauscht.
Weg damit und gerne mit Begründung.


----------



## paysen (4. April 2020)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Ja, die hat offenbar jemand günstig ausgetauscht.
> Weg damit und gerne mit Begründung.



Ich habe gerade mit dem Amazon Mitarbeiter per Livechat  gesprochen. Sie sind bereit, mir zusätzlich 30€ Rabatt zu gewähren. Damit wäre ich dann bei 100€ für die MP510 mit 960GB.  

Vom Benchmark her ist sie noch so schnell wie neu.  Lohnt oder lohnt nicht? Eigentlich hat sie doch 1700TBW, davon sind momentan 13 verbraucht.


----------



## fotoman (4. April 2020)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

Ob sich das für Dich lohnt, musst Du selber entscheiden.

Technisch wird sie vermutlich noch lange halten, angaben zur bisherigen Betriebstemperatur oder physikalischen Belastungen gibt es keine, die hätte es bei einem "fast neuen" Warehousdeal aber auch nicht gegeben.,

Warum Corsair bei 13 von 1700TBW auf 1% Abnutzung kommt oder ob das noch an anderen, nicht am SMART angegebenen Faktoren liegt, wissen sie wohl nur selber (Intel und Samsung rechnen bei mir anders).


----------



## paysen (4. April 2020)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ob sich das für Dich lohnt, musst Du selber entscheiden.
> 
> Technisch wird sie vermutlich noch lange halten, angaben zur bisherigen Betriebstemperatur oder physikalischen Belastungen gibt es keine, die hätte es bei einem "fast neuen" Warehousdeal aber auch nicht gegeben.,
> 
> Warum Corsair bei 13 von 1700TBW auf 1% Abnutzung kommt oder ob das noch an anderen, nicht am SMART angegebenen Faktoren liegt, wissen sie wohl nur selber (Intel und Samsung rechnen bei mir anders).



Das ist generell sehr merkwürdig, finde ich auch. Meine alte Systemplatte (850 evo) hat bei 118.715 GB geschrieben noch 100%. Meine Crucial mit 500GB hat bei 7119 GB geschrieben schon nur noch 99%. Dabei hat die Samsung ja schon das 17-fache geschrieben und hat 3x mehr Betriebsstunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 970 Evo Plus hätte ich auch gerne gekauft, aber die fängt momentan bei 230€ an.


----------



## XT1024 (4. April 2020)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*

118 TB ist nicht schlecht. Darf ich fragen, was du mit dem Teil machst?
Bei der Nummer sind 13 TB wirklich Wurscht. 



paysen schrieb:


> Lohnt oder lohnt nicht?


Grundsätzlich sind 100 € für das Modell schon ein netter Preis, die 13 TB von 1.7 PB vernachlässigbar, die beste(?) Alternative für ~100 € ggf. die Curcial P1 also bleibt es wohl Gefühlsache.



fotoman schrieb:


> Warum Corsair bei 13 von 1700TBW auf 1% Abnutzung kommt


Ob stumpf aufgerundet wird? 0,76%=1%, fertig.


----------



## paysen (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



XT1024 schrieb:


> 118 TB ist nicht schlecht. Darf ich fragen, was du mit dem Teil machst?
> Bei der Nummer sind 13 TB wirklich Wurscht.



War mein System- und Arbeitslaufwerk, habe z.B. viele 3D-Modelle usw damit gemacht. Ich habe aber auch nur noch SSD's. Eine externe HDD für Backups ist noch da. Aber selbst downloaden möchte ich nicht mehr auf eine HDD. Bei der Gigabitleitung kommt die nicht mehr richtig hinterher, vor allem wenn es mehrere Downloads gleichzeitig sind. Alleine schon das entpacken etc dauert mir viel zu lange bei den Lahmtüten. Dann tausche ich lieber alle 3-4 Jahre mal eine SSD. 

Ich werde die MP510 dann behalten. Die Samsung kann dann in Rente - wird dann jetzt für Spiele genutzt und hält wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Jahre. So haben wir alle etwas davon


----------



## wr2champ (11. April 2020)

*AW: [Erklärbär] Alles rund um das Thema SSD inkl. Kaufberatung im Thread*



paysen schrieb:


> Die 970 Evo Plus hätte ich auch gerne gekauft, aber die fängt momentan bei 230€ an.



Habe ebenfalls eine MP510 anstelle der 970 Evo genommen, da die ein bisschen günstiger ist und fast die gleiche Leistung bietet. Ich finde, die 970 Evo lohnt sich in diesem Falle nicht zwingend.

Die Corsair zu behalten sollte die richtige Entscheidung sein


----------



## powerschwabe (26. Juni 2020)

Ich möchte mein System (Intel i4570 - 8GB RAM) in den Nächsten Wochen mal neu Aufsetzten und nun auch auf SSD umsteigen.
Als Datengrab werde ich eine herkömmliche 3,5 Zoll Festplatte verwenden.


Welche 1TB SSD könnt ihr für ca. 100€ empfehlen?
- Crucial MX500 / BX500
- SanDisk SSD Plus / Ultra 3D
- Samsung SSD 860 QVO
- Western Digital WD Blue 3D / / Green


----------



## Pash0r (26. Juni 2020)

Hi powerschwabe, 

also wenn du aktuell keine SSD drin hast wird das ein SUPER UPGRADE!  

Wenn du ein passendes Mainboard hast, würde ich Dir definitiv die *Samsung 870 EVO* ans Herz legen! Kannst du dann in den M2 Slot packen und gut. 
Zur Info: Ich habe ein Z97 Board (MSI Z97 Gaming7) und habe gerade ein Upgrade von einer SATA SSD (Samsung 840 PRO) auf eine M2 SSD (Samsung 870 Evo) vollzogen ;D

Beste Grüße,
Pash


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2020)

Eine Samsung 870 EVO wäre mir neu, ich kenne nur 860 EVO als SATA und die 970 EVO als PCIE. Wobei letzteres zwar schneller ist, aber eher nur im Messbaren Bereich oder wenn größere Dateien verschoben oder kopiert werden. Aber beim kopieren ist immer die Gegenstelle mit ausschlaggebend und so kann eine SSD nicht schneller sein wenn die Gegenstelle eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit aufweist. 

Zum Beispiel wenn ich zwischen SSD und HDD, bzw. zwischen einer SATA-SSD und einer PCIE-SSD Daten austausche.


----------



## fotoman (27. Juni 2020)

Und um die Frage zu beantworten:
ich würde die Crucial mx500 mit 1TB kaufen, da sie (auch) als Systemlaufwerk dienen soll. Die zweite Wahl wäre eine SanDisk Ultra 3D.

860 QVO oder BX500 fallen für mich weg, da QLC (wenn der Grund interessiert, bitte selber nach den Gründen hier oder im Internet suchen, es macht keinen SInn, das zum tausendsten Male zu beschreiben).

Die SanDisk SSD Plus und WD Green haben keinen Ram-Cache.

Ob die WD Blue 3D mit 1TB einen Ram-Cache hat weiss ich nicht. Mir ist unklar, wo Geizhals das her hat, WD sagt dazu m.M.n. nichts:
https://documents.westerndigital.co...heet-wd-blue-3d-nand-sata-ssd-2879-800092.pdf


----------



## Pash0r (27. Juni 2020)

Naja ich würde schon ne M.2. nehmen wenn möglich... Einfach weil es wesentlich besser ist Richtung Zukunft  
Klar "merken" wirst du das nicht im normalen Usecases...


----------



## XT1024 (27. Juni 2020)

Was hat M.2 mit der Zukunft zu tun? Wurde die Abschaffung von SATA schon angekündigt?



Pash0r schrieb:


> Wenn du ein passendes Mainboard hast, würde ich Dir definitiv die *Samsung 870 EVO* ans Herz legen! Kannst du dann in den M2 Slot packen und gut.


Welche denn mit 1 TB für 100 €? 

Bei


> Intel i4570 - 8GB RAM


.
könnt es wirklich größere "Probleme" geben als eine überteuerte Luxus-SSD.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2020)

M.2 hat nichts mit der Geschwindigkeit zu sagen, da es nur das Format ist. Es gibt SSD als SATA und auch als PCIe im M.2 Format und eine SATA als M.2 ist dann genau so schnell wie eine 2,5 Zoll SSD. Vorteil liegt daher in diesem Fall nur darin die SSD einfach einstecken zu können ohne extra noch Kabel mit verlegen zu müssen.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

NVMe hat schon ein paar mehr Vorteile als höheren maximalen Durchsatz, wie geringere Latenz und geringerer Overhead.


----------



## fotoman (28. Juni 2020)

Pash0r schrieb:


> Naja ich würde schon ne M.2. nehmen wenn möglich... Einfach weil es wesentlich besser ist Richtung Zukunft


Auch die mx500 gibt es als M.2. Wenn man hier immer wieder das Chaos mit Z97 und M.2 NVMe liest, würde ich mit das freiwillig nicht antun.

Was soll das mit Zukunft zu tun haben? Ok, es ist dann einer von 6 SATA Anschlüssen (mehr haben nur die wenigsten Boards) weniger frei und man kann derzeit zu bezahlbaren Preisen nur noch 5*4 TB SSDs einbauen. Dafür ist ein M.2 Slot mt einer kleinen 1 TB SSD belegt.



ich111 schrieb:


> NVMe hat schon ein paar mehr Vorteile als höheren  maximalen Durchsatz, wie geringere Latenz und geringerer  Overhead.


Wer bisher mit einer HDD zufrieden war und auch weiterhin mit dem i5-4570 und 8 GB Ram ausgekommt, wird wohl kaum die Szenarien nutzen, bei denen NVMe einen spürbaren Vorteile bietet.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2020)

Ein spürbaren Vorteil würde man ehe nicht merken, denn im normal Betrieb wird man nichts davon merken, da der Unterschied so schnell ist das der Unterschied zwischen einer SATA und NVMe SSD nicht zu merken ist. Natürlich ist alles Messbar, aber nicht alles was Messbar ist, ist auch wahrnehmbar.

Um ein Unterschied zu merken müssten größere Datensätze zwischen zwei NVMe Laufwerke verschoben werden, denn nur dann kann beim kopieren und schreiben solch eine hohe Geschwindigkeit erreicht werden. Kopiere ich zwischen NVMe und SATA wird die Geschwindigkeit der SATA SSD beeinflusst und mit einer HDD würde die Geschwindigkeit von der HDD abhängig sein.


----------



## Ru3bo (28. Juni 2020)

Die BX500 und 860QVO sind beides SSDs mit QLC-Speicher, die Speicherzellen speichern halt 4 Bits anstatt wie bei TLC 3 Bits. Die restlichen SSDs haben alle TLC-Speicher, die WD Green und die SanDisk Plus haben beide 2D-NAND Speicher. Würde mich zwischen der MX500 und der WD Blue und SanDisk Ultra entscheiden, die tun sich nichts. Welche von den am billigsten ist, würde ich nehmen. Aktuell ist die MX500 für 99€ bei Mindfactory zu haben. 
NVME SSDs haben bei 100€ eher keinen Punkt, eigentlich sind alle deutlich teurer ohne, dass der Nutzer im normalen Alltag wie Office oder Spiele einen deutlichen Unterschied merkt. M.2 kann sinnvoll sein, wenn man auf Kabel verzichten will.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Was hat M.2 mit der Zukunft zu tun? Wurde die Abschaffung von SATA schon angekündigt?


S-ATA wird zumindest bei B550 gerade weniger als man gewohnt war. Lange waren 6x S-ATA normal, allmählich arbeitet man sich aber zu 4x runter.


----------



## fotoman (29. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> S-ATA wird zumindest bei B550 gerade weniger als  man gewohnt war. Lange waren 6x S-ATA normal, allmählich arbeitet man  sich aber zu 4x runter.


Fast 50% der  derzeit auf GH gelisteten B550 Boards haben 6 SATA-Ports. Da scheint es bedeutend schwerer bis nahezu unmöglich zu sein, ein B550 Board mit drei M.2 Slots zu bekommen.

Von daher ist für mich eher eine M.2 SATA SSD nicht zukunftssicher, da sie eher knappe Ressourcen belegt wie eine 2,5" SATA SSD.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein spürbaren Vorteil würde man ehe nicht  merken, denn im normal Betrieb wird man nichts davon merken,


Da  hier im Forum der normale Betrieb nur aus Games und passivem  Medienkonsum besteht, wird das wohl so sein.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Um ein Unterschied zu merken müssten größere Datensätze zwischen zwei NVMe Laufwerke verschoben werden, denn nur dann kann beim kopieren und schreiben solch eine hohe Geschwindigkeit erreicht werden..


Mir ist schon klar, dass außer mir im Universum niemand VMs nutzt oder dann auch noch so blöd ist, die Vorteile (z.B. mehrere Snapshots) dabei zu nuzten.

Und gerüchteweise kann Windows auch auf der selben SSD kopieren. Aber auch sowas nutzloses wie das Entfernen von Werbung aus TV-Aufnahmen gehört nicht zum normalen Betrieb eines Forenusers. Außerdem ist es bei den kleinen Dateigrößen völlig egal, ob die Software damit nach 3 oder 12 Sekunden fertig ist.


----------



## d3w0lf (10. Juli 2020)

Moin, 
da die Suchfunktion auf die Schnelle nichts ergeben hat.
Eine kleine Frage bzw. ein Gedankenexperiment. Und es es passt zu letzten Posts eventuell ganz gut. 
Da USB 3.1 mit 10 Gbit/s die Sata.Schnittstelle mittlerweile in der Geschwindigkeit überholt hat kann es nicht lukrativ sein USB-SSDs zu verwenden. Beziehungsweise interne USB-Header zu verwenden und an diesen NVMe SSDs zu betreiben?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2020)

Der Umsetzer müsste halt PCIe mit NVME mit der SSD sprechen. Ob es so einen schon gibt bin ich gerade überfragt. Das günstige Zeug von Anker sind jedenfalls S-ATA Chips.
Auch werden Zugriffszeiten mit einem dazwischen liegenden Zusatzcontroller nicht besser (den Nachteil haben alle USB Adapter).
Theoretisch wäre es möglich auch sehr schnelle SSDs zu bauen welche nativ USB sprechen, dafür ist aber die Zielgruppe zu klein.


----------



## fotoman (10. Juli 2020)

Hier sieht man ja, was NVMe an USB bringen kann
XT-XINTE NVMe PCIE USB3.1 HDD-Gehaeuse M.2 zum USB-Typ C: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Was mit USB3 (.0) möglich ist, sieht man z.B. an der Samsung T5
Test Samsung Portable SSD T5: Gross, schnell, guenstig | TechStage

Wer dann mehr Leistung benötigt, muss zu TB3 greifen
Bis zu 2800 MByte/s? Samsung Portable SSD X5 im Test | TechStage
und hat dann hoffentlikch nicht zu viel Daten, die er ovn der internen NVMe SSD auf die ext. kopieren will.

Die günstigere USB 3.2 Gen 2 ist auch entsprechend langsamer
Externe SSD mit Fingerabdrucksensor im Test: Samsung Portable SSD T7 Touch 1TB  - PC-WELT


----------



## powerschwabe (11. Juli 2020)

Möchte mein System (Intel i4570 - 8GB RAM) in den Nächsten Wochen mal neu Aufsetzten und nun auch auf SSD umsteigen.
Als Datengrab werde ich eine herkömmliche 3,5 Zoll Festplatte verwenden.


Welche 1TB SSD könnt ihr für ca. 100€ empfehlen?


Crucial MX500 / BX500
SanDisk SSD Plus / Ultra 3D
Samsung SSD 860 QVO
Western Digital WD Blue 3D / Green


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2020)

Die MX500 hat nur TLC statt QLC und dazu noch einen RAM-Cache.
Mehr kann man sich in der Preisklasse nicht wünschen.


----------



## fotoman (11. Juli 2020)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Möchte mein System (Intel i4570 - 8GB RAM) in den Nächsten Wochen mal neu Aufsetzten und nun auch auf SSD umsteigen.
> Als Datengrab werde ich eine herkömmliche 3,5 Zoll Festplatte verwenden.
> 
> 
> ...


Wozu antwortte man hier eigentlich, wenn selbst der Fragesteller nicht lesen will? Deine identische Frage
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-kaufberatung-im-thread-961.html#post10365826
wurde nicht nur hier
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-kaufberatung-im-thread-962.html#post10367771
mit ein paar Fakten beantwortet, sondern auch in einigen anderen Antworten nach Deiner letzten Frage.


----------



## roheed (18. Juli 2020)

Fast pünktlich zum 10. Jährigen geburtstag dieses Threads hat er den 1 Millionsten aufrufe geknackt  nicht schlecht! Hätte ich mir damals auch nie erträumen lassen das er so oft besucht werden würde


----------



## czk666 (5. August 2020)

Ab wann kann man den einen merklichen Vorteil in Spielen von nvme ssds erwarten?


----------



## chill_eule (5. August 2020)

Ab dem 27.01.2023 8:34 Uhr 





Die Frage ist leider dermaßen allgemein, dass man darauf eigentlich nix antworten kann 

Spürbar? 
Ggü einer HDD z.b. schon quasi immer.
Ggü einer SATA SSD? Ladezeiten sind im sekundenbereich messbar kürzer, aber spürbar?
Und dann hängt das ganze ja auch noch vom verwendeten Controller und Anschluss (welche PCIe Version) ab, und vor allem, wohl zum größten Teil, vom Spiel selbst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. August 2020)

czk666 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man den einen merklichen Vorteil in Spielen von nvme ssds erwarten?


Wenn du mit profitieren ein "flüssigeres" Spielerlebnis z.B. bei Open-World "Streaming" etc. meinst - dann genau dann wenn Spiele mehr als die ca. 600 MB/s Daten (abzgl. Overhead etc..) nachladen müssen um flüssig zu laufen!

Ansonsten "profitieren" aktuelle Spiele schon heute von einer höheren Übertragungsrate - nur merkt man es halt nicht wirklich wenn man beim Spiel-Start oder "Savegame-Laden" um einen Sekundenbruchteil kürzer warten muss!


----------



## czk666 (5. August 2020)

Ich meine eine deutlichen Vorteil gegenüber sata ssds. Also mehr als 3 sekunden schneller laden. 
Das ist dann von der Software bzw den spielen abhängig ob sich da was tut?


----------



## chill_eule (5. August 2020)

Auch zum Großteil ja. 
Es gibt Spiele, die "streamen" z.B. in den RAM (sofern genug vorhanden) einen Großteil der zukünftig benötigten Daten, wenigstens das nächste Level (sofern da überhaupt noch ein harter Übergang stattfindet).
Andere Spiele arbeiten von Punkt zu Punkt und da wird nix in den RAM geladen sondern bei Levelwechsel stur die Festplatte bemüht...
In Fall 1 merkt man nix von einer nvme SSD, sofern ausreichend RAM vorhanden.
In Fall 2 "merkt" man halt die 2-3 Sekunden.


----------



## czk666 (6. August 2020)

Wieso haben die neuen Konsolen dann nicht einfach mehr RAM statt der teuren nvme eingebaut? Ist eventuell die Kombi aus RAM+SSD teurer als eine nvme?


----------



## chill_eule (6. August 2020)

Hmmm...

128GB SSD ab ~22€
128GB RAM (DDR4) ab 450€

Was davon ist jetzt zu teuer um es in großen Mengen in die Konsolen zu packen?
Für den Preis einer (der billigsten) 128GB SSD bekommt man grade mal 2x4GB DDR4 RAM...

Ach PS:
Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 120GB, Schnittstelle: M.2 (PCIe) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Speicher mit Typen: DDR4, Kitgröße: ab 128GB Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## attilarw (14. August 2020)

Hallo,

kann man für einen Laptop die m.2 nehmen? 

Crucial P1 1TB CT1000P1SSD8 Internes SSD-bis zu 2000 MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Oder lieber eine andere bzg. der Wärme? Brauch ich dazu ein Wärmepad? 

ADWITS 6er-Pack waermeleitende Silikonkissen mit 6,0 W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## fotoman (16. August 2020)

Kann ich  mein Auto mit Super Plus betanken oder überhitzt der Motor dann?

U.U. unterstützt Dein Laptop unbekannter Marke/Modell kein M.2 und/oder kein M.2 NVMe oder hat keinen zweiten Slot mehr frei. Mit Pech hat der Laptop auch eine Einschränkung auf gewisse SSDs im BIOS hinterlegt oder kann die max. 8W Leistung nicht liefern.

Und ob Du auf eine QLC SSD dann hunterte von GB an Daten am Stück schreibst, damit sie u.U. warm wird und sich drosselt und ob dann auch noch ein Wärmeleitpad ins Gehäuse passt, das dann die Wärme an ein Metallgehäuse abgeben kann, ob Du u.U.auf die Garantie der SSD verzichten willst (die bekommt man manchmal nicht ohne Beschädigung der Aufkleber auf der SSD ab und wenn Crucial gerade keine Lust hat und ihren Gearntiebedingungen zu 100% folgt, lehnen sie eine solche SSD halt im Garantiefall ab), wissen wir alle nicht.

Klar, es werden sich genügend Notebooks finden, in denen ein Crucial P1 1TB ohne Probleme läuft. Genauso sollte jemand, der sich bewusst eine QLC SSD kauft, kein Wärmeleitpad benötigen, da solche SSDs nicht für die dauerhaften Schreibbetrieb gedacht sind.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Oktober 2020)

Mahlzeit,

ich werde meine alte MX100 verkaufen.

Welche Tools nehme ich am besten um alles von ihr unwiederherstellbar zu löschen ??


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Oktober 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich werde meine alte MX100 verkaufen.
> 
> Welche Tools nehme ich am besten um alles von ihr unwiederherstellbar zu löschen ??


Ich verwende gerne GParted als Live-Umgebung. 
Absolute Sicherheit gibt es allerdings mit keinem Tool, selbst wenn eine SSD mehrfach vollständig überschrieben wurde ist es immer noch möglich Daten wiederherzustellen.


----------



## fotoman (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde das Crucial-Tool dazu hernehmen, erst einmal die aktuele Firmware aufspielen (falls nicht geschehen) und dann die SSD damit löschen








						Crucial Storage Executive Tool | Firmware Download
					

Download the latest version of Crucial Storage Executive to get the most from your SSD hard drive. Includes information on storage used & drive health.




					www.crucial.com
				




Warum nutzlos überschreiben, wenn es ein TRIM auch tut? Auch danach muss man den Flash-Speicher am Controller vorbei auslesen, um evtl. noch an Daten zu gelangen. Selbiges kann auch nach dem zehnfachen Überschreiben passieren, wenn die Reservesektoren der SSD dabei nicht genutzt werden und sich genau darauf die unverschlüsselte Datei mit allen Passwörtern befindet.

Eigentlich würde zum Löschen einer SSD ein einmaliges Löschen aller Partitionen unter Windows genügen, nur habe ich von MS noch keine Aussage dazu gefunden, dass sie dabei sofort ein TRIM an die SSD senden (wovon ich ausgehen würde).


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> selbst wenn eine SSD mehrfach vollständig überschrieben wurde ist es immer noch möglich Daten wiederherzustellen.


Da musst du mir aber mal erklären wie. Bei HDDs hat man durch die immer leicht abweichende Position des Lese/Schreibkopfes immer etwas Restinfos auf dem Platter. Aber wie du aus einer Flash-Zelle deren Spannung nun z.B. 1V ist herausfinden willst ob sie vorher geladen oder nicht geladen war würde mich schon interessieren.
-> Mein Stand ist dass ein mal Löschen inklusive Trim eine SSD rückstandslos leert.


----------



## headhunter45 (27. Oktober 2020)

Morgen,

Ich habe eine Frage und bin was ssds angeht absolut kein Fachmann.

Plane einen neuen PC anzuschaffen, abgesehen von PCIE 4.0, ist die 970 evo plus noch zu empfehlen? 
Oder lieber gleich eine 980 Pro, Corsair MP 600 oder Gigabyte Aouros? 

Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Oktober 2020)

headhunter45 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage und bin was ssds angeht absolut kein Fachmann.
> 
> ...


Für was wird denn die SSD genutzt?
Und wieviele GB Daten werden täglich "hin und her geschoben"?


----------



## headhunter45 (29. Oktober 2020)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Für was wird denn die SSD genutzt?
> Und wieviele GB Daten werden täglich "hin und her geschoben"?


Alltäglicher nutzen, keine Riesen Daten, bin am pp hauptsächlich Valorant am zocken, ein wenig für die Uni am arbeiten und für meine Werkstudententätigkeit etwas mit excel und PowerPoint


----------



## XT1024 (29. Oktober 2020)

Also nichts, was nicht auch mit einer 90 € SSD geht. Bei zu viel vorhandenem Geld spricht natürlich auch nichts gegen eine 980 Pro.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2020)

Das ist eigentlich eher ein Fall für eine Kingston A2000 o.Ä. Wenn es die 970 gerade zum selben Preis gibt kann man das natürlich mitnehmen.


----------



## powerschwabe (22. November 2020)

Welche von den 3 mit 1TB ist am sinnvollsten unabhängig vom Preis?


SAMSUNG 860 EVO Basic
WD Blue 3D
Crucial MX500


----------



## RtZk (22. November 2020)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche von den 3 mit 1TB ist am sinnvollsten unabhängig vom Preis?
> 
> 
> SAMSUNG 860 EVO Basic
> ...



Die Samsung. Ist aber eben auch die teuerste   .


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2020)

Die MX500 und WD Blue sind genauso TLC 3D-NAND und im S-ATA Limit kleben auch alle.
--> nehm die die du beim Händler deines Vertrauens am billigsten bekommst


----------



## Hotsox (25. November 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir auf Weihnachten eine 2TB SSD im wünschen und habe derzeit ein Z97 Killer Motherboard von ASRock welches ein M.2 Modul welches PCIe Gen 2x2 mit dem M-Key unterstützt. 

Gedacht hab ich an folgende SSDs (einfach mal in Geizhals nachgeguckt):

Intel 660p
Intel 665p
Crucial P1
Transcend MTE220S
Ich weiß dass die oben genannten Gen 3x4 sind, aber das sollte dennoch auf meinem Motherboard funktionieren oder?
Microsoft arbeitet ja daran, ein paar Speicherfeatures der Xbox auch am PC umzusetzen. Wären diese SSDs dafür in der Lage, oder sind die zu langsam und dafür bräuchte man eine Gen 4 SSD? 

Die SSD hätte ich für Windows + Games geplant und würde die dann auch zu meinem nächsten PC gerne mitnehmen (wenn es in so 2-3 Jahren wahrscheinlich Zeit wird, weil neue Spiele die mich interessieren auf meinem PC nicht mehr so laufen, wie von mir gewollt).

Zu welcher SSD würdet ihr mir raten? Würde gern M.2 gehen, da man einfach weniger Kabel braucht.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Hotsox schrieb:


> das sollte dennoch auf meinem Motherboard funktionieren oder?


Ja das funktioniert ( zu 99,9%) Nur halt etwas _langsamer._



Hotsox schrieb:


> Microsoft arbeitet ja daran, ein paar Speicherfeatures der Xbox auch am PC umzusetzen.


Danach würde ich nicht kaufen... hätte, wäre, wenn... alles nur herumglaskugelei...

Da man im Normalen Windows-Alltag und bei Games null bis garkeinen Unterschied merkt, würde ich einfach die günstigste kaufen.
In deinem Fall sogar eher die Crucial P2 oder die ADATA SX8200 Pro, die haben TLC Speicher, welcher _mutmaßlich geiler _(länger haltbar usw.) ist 

Wie gesagt, rein vom "speed" her merkst du da keinen Unterschied.
Die Crucial P2 für (stand heute) ~180€ ist wirklich eine Überlegung wert. 
Kommt ja auch mit 5 Jahren Garantie, so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Mitchpuken (25. November 2020)

+1 für die P2

Der Preis ist wirklich echt gut. Ich sollte doch ab und an auch mal die deutsche Seite von geizhals nutzen


----------



## Hotsox (25. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja das funktioniert ( zu 99,9%) Nur halt etwas _langsamer._


Sollte aber theoretisch zumindest gleich schnell wie eine SATA 3 Anbindung sein oder? Rein fürs Verständins, wie du ja schon gesagt hast, merk ich in meinen Anwendungsbereichen ja eh keinen Unterschied


chill_eule schrieb:


> Danach würde ich nicht kaufen... hätte, wäre, wenn... alles nur herumglaskugelei...


wollt ich auch nicht, war nur eine reine Interessensfrage. Spiele laden mir auf der SSD so schon schnell genug 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Da man im Normalen Windows-Alltag und bei Games null bis garkeinen Unterschied merkt, würde ich einfach die günstigste kaufen.
> In deinem Fall sogar eher die Crucial P2 oder die ADATA SX8200 Pro, die haben TLC Speicher, welcher _mutmaßlich geiler _(länger haltbar usw.) ist
> 
> Wie gesagt, rein vom "speed" her merkst du da keinen Unterschied.
> ...


Super. Vielen Dank  für die Hilfe.


----------



## Mosed (9. Februar 2021)

Ich möchte auch bald eine M2 Nvme kaufen. Der Markt scheint mir aber sehr unübersichtlich zu sein und es ist schwierig zu sagen: Genau die ist die Richtige.

Oft wird behauptet, man merkt in den meisten Anwendungsfällen keinen Leistungsunterschied bei den (guten) Nvme (z.B. zwischen PCI-X 3.0 und 4.0).

Was wäre denn von euch die Empfehlung in 2 verschiedenen Klassen für 1 TB:
1. Top Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis - Anwendungen primär Spiele, Office, Internet (und als Systemlaufwerk)
2. Top Leistung, aber noch ein angemessener Preis.

Bzgl Klasse 2 überlege ich diese zu kaufen. Die OEM-Version der 980 Pro (gab es ja schon für um die 130€):








						Samsung OEM Client SSD PM9A1 1TB, M.2 ab € 97,79 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung OEM Client SSD PM9A1 1TB, M.2 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 4.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Garantie hat man zwar keine, aber Gewährleistung.

Alternativ hatte ich da die








						GIGABYTE AORUS Gen4 SSD 1TB ab € 112,96 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für GIGABYTE AORUS Gen4 SSD 1TB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 4.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



und








						Corsair Force Series MP600 1TB ab € 169,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair Force Series MP600 1TB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 4.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



im Blick. Kosten aber schon eine Stange mehr Geld.

Ob ich Klasse 2 gegenüber 1 wirklich brauche sei mal dahingestellt. Aber je nach Preisaufschlag würde ich Klasse 2 interessanter finden. 


PS: Da die letzten Beiträge doch wieder eine Weile her sind, gibt es ja vielleicht neue Erkenntnisse bzw. neue Empfehlungen.
PPS: Kommt auf einem MSI B550 Gaming Edge Wifi zum  Einsatz, dass hier rumliegt und auf ein Ryzen 5000 wartet.


----------



## fotoman (9. Februar 2021)

Wenn 20€ für Dich "eine Stange mehr Geld" ist, dann würde ich auf PCIe 4.0 einfach verzichten und z.B. eine








						Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB ab € 113,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



kaufen.

Es gibt keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Außer der täglich wechselndend Verfügbarkeit und Preise. So lange es keine Spiele gibt, die DirectStorage exzessiv auf dem PC nutzen, wirst Du den Unterschied zwischen PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 4.0 SSDs nur benchen können und selbst den Unterschied zu (guten) SATA SSDs nur bemerken, wenn Du danach suchst oder eines der (mir unbekannten) Spiele hast, die von höheren IOPS profitieren könnten.

Die von Dir erwähnte Corsair MP600 ist beim Kopieren sogar langsamer wie eine Samsung EVO Plus 1TB








						Benchmark: Kopierleistung - Seite 6 - Hardwareluxx
					






					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Und je nach Spiel ist sie auch dort langsamer








						Corsair Force MP600 M.2 NVMe SSD Review: Stealthy PCIe 4.0 Speed
					

Next-gen speed, but do you need it?




					www.tomshardware.com
				




Damit sind die 50€ Aufpreis für PCIe 4.0 doch hervorragend angelegt, falls Deine PC-Nutzung der üblichen hier im Forum angenommene Nutzung (Spiele spielen und Office) entspricht.

Klar gibt es Szenarien, in denen die PCIe 4.0 SSD schneller ist. Wer diese aber regelmäßig hat, der macht sich m.M.n. über 50€ Aufpreis für seine SSD keine Gedanken. In dem Fall würde ich auch mein Board nicht rumliegen lasen, weil mir die CPU 100€ zu teuer ist. Die insg. (geratenen) 150€ Aufpreis wären in die Schonung meiner Nervern hervorragend investiert.


----------



## Mosed (9. Februar 2021)

Naja, die Stange mehr Geld bezog sich auf die 160-170€ gegenüber 130€ für die OEM im Angebot bzw. 100-120€ für viele 3.0er.
Prozentual ja schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.

Das Geld auszugeben ist kein Problem, aber wenn es gar nichts bringt wäre es Wert darüber nachzudenken die z.B. 40€ eher in das nächste Graka-Update zu stecken.

Aber ohne Glaskugel weiß man natürlich nicht, ob man den Unterschied in 5 Jahren doch irgendwie merken würde.

Geld aus dem Fenster werfen muss man ja nun auch nicht. 


Aber daher ja die Frage, welche Nvme in beiden Klassen aktuell zu empfehlen wäre.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2021)

P/L führt im Moment knapp die Crucial P2 weil sie von allen TLCs mit ausreichender Leistung die billigste ist.


----------



## DJMCM (9. Februar 2021)

@Mosed 
Günstig wäre die ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB .
Im Mittelfeld liegt die Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB.
Am oberen Ende die Western Digital WD_BLACK SN850 1TB.


----------



## trial-and-error (19. März 2021)

Hallo an die Profis,
ich habe einen Lenovo L580 und möchte diesen um eine SSD erweitern.
Der Plan ist, die WWAN-Karte zu entfernen und durch eine M.2 zu ersetzen.

Gern würde ich hier 1TB installieren. 

Ich weiß, dass hier eine PCI Version installiert werden muss. Platztechnisch passt höchstens eine 2242iger rein. Da es eine M.2/B-M-Key Version sein muss, habe ich jedoch nix passendes gefunden - jedenfalls nichts aktuell lieferbares und dann auch noch schnell genug.

Außer diese hier:








						Western Digital PC SN520 NVMe SSD 512GB, M.2 2230 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Western Digital PC SN520 NVMe SSD 512GB, M.2 2230 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2230 • Schnittstelle: M.2/B-M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x2) • Les… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Frage des Tages:

Kann ich die in meinem Laptop auch verbauen?

Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (20. März 2021)

Vielleicht hilft es dir:



			https://usermanual.wiki/Lenovo/l580hmmen.1394735766.pdf
		






__





						English Community-Lenovo Community
					





					forums.lenovo.com
				












						Lenovo ThinkPad L580
					

The 15.6-inch Lenovo ThinkPad L580 is one of the most appealing office desktop-replacement laptops you can find for less than $1,000.




					uk.pcmag.com


----------



## Kev95 (4. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe derzeit eine Kingston A2000 mit 1TB als Systemplatte und gleichzeitig einziges Speichermedium im PC. Da die Spiele aktuell immer größer werden und der Platz langsam wieder ausgeht würde ich gerne auf eine 2TB SSD umgraden. 

M.2 (PCIe) soll es werden, ich würde wohl auf TLC setzen, da langlebiger.

Was wäre da aktuell Eure Empfehlung?


----------



## fotoman (4. April 2021)

Ist halt die Frage, was Du exakt erwartest. Wenn es günstig sein soll und Du u.U. ein paar Tage bis zur Lieferung warten kannst/willst:








						Kingston NV1 NVMe PCIe SSD 2TB ab € 144,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Kingston NV1 NVMe PCIe SSD 2TB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



oder








						Western Digital WD Blue SN550 NVMe SSD 2TB, M.2 (WDS200T2B0C) ab € 192,90 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Western Digital WD Blue SN550 NVMe SSD 2TB, M.2 (WDS200T2B0C) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Wenn Du eine SSD imt DRam Cache möchtest, dann z.B.








						Crucial P5 SSD 2TB ab € 229,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Crucial P5 SSD 2TB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Laut aktuellem PCGH SSD Testvideo ist ein DRam-Cache bei NVMe SSDs nicht mehr nötig (aber danach ist auch eine PCIe SSD unnötige Geldverschwendung).

Persönliche Empfehlung habe ich keine, meine 2TB Intel 660p mit QLC läuft seit gut 2 Jahren völlig problemlos als System- und Datenlaufwerk und wird vermutlich erst von meinen Erben in 40-50 Jahren totgeschrieben werden (rechnerisch erst in gut 100 Jahren trotz der nur mickrigen 400 TBW). Die Samsung 970 EVO (Plus) ist im Vergleich zu den genannten SSDs recht teuer.


----------



## chill_eule (5. April 2021)

Hmm... Ist zwar nicht gewünscht, aber günstiger und auch mit viel weniger Aufwand verbunden 









						Seagate BarraCuda 120 SSD 2TB | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seagate BarraCuda 120 SSD 2TB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Drive (SSD) • Formfaktor: 2.5" • Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s • Lesen: 560MB/s… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				






fotoman schrieb:


> Laut aktuellem PCGH SSD Testvideo ist ein DRam-Cache bei NVMe SSDs nicht mehr nötig (aber danach ist auch eine PCIe SSD unnötige Geldverschwendung).


Für Spiele-SSDs stimmt das auch nach wie vor. Die popeligen Unterschiede in der Ladezeit merkt kein Mensch.


----------



## emmure (9. April 2021)

Morgen,

welche 2.5 Zoll SATA SSD würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich hänge zwischen der 500GB Samsung 860 Evo oder der Crucial MX500.
Gibt es da wesentliche Unterschiede, da viele ja auf Samsung regelrecht schwören.


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2021)

Zwischen den beiden konkreten Modellen gibt es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede. Beides TLC Laufwerke die eh im S-ATA Limit kleben.


----------



## emmure (9. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden konkreten Modellen gibt es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede. Beides TLC Laufwerke die eh im S-ATA Limit kleben.


Alles klar, dann würfel ich einfach.
Kann mich nur auf S-ATA beschränken, da die M2 nvme Slots schon voll sind.


----------



## chill_eule (9. April 2021)

emmure schrieb:


> Crucial MX500


Hab genau die mit 500GB für meine Games. Kann nichts negatives berichten.
Kauf das was günstiger ist


----------



## massaker (10. April 2021)

emmure schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> welche 2.5 Zoll SATA SSD würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Ich hänge zwischen der 500GB Samsung 860 Evo oder der Crucial MX500.
> Gibt es da wesentliche Unterschiede, da viele ja auf Samsung regelrecht schwören.


Crucial MX500 ist seit Jahren als "günstig und dennoch gut" bekannt und war quasi Crucials gelungene Antwort auf 850Evo. 2-3 Monate später hat Samsung 860Evo rausgebracht, als Antwort auf MX500 -> 860Evo ist aber lediglich 1-2% unterm Strich schneller, merkt man Null. Und wenn beide fast voll sind, dann bricht Samsung etwas weniger ein -beide sind aber gut (im Unterschied zu QLC-SSDs) und da würdest auch kaum Unterschied bemerken! Einzige Vorteil ist etwas bessere Software bei Samsung - die von Crucial ist von Problemen geplagt (nicht dass die Soft dringend nötig wäre, aber oft mal hilfreich und eine nette Beigabe). Deswegen bei gleichem Preis immer zu Samsung greifen, würde sogar 5% locker draufzahlen. Bei 10% Preisunterschied kann man aber getrost zu Crucial greifen. Bei den 1TB-Versionen gewinnt also Crucial P/L-mäßig - für den Preis von MX500 kriegt man bei Samsung höchstens eine 870QVO mit QLC-Nand! Aber ab 2TB würde ich lieber gleich zu 8*7*0Evo greifen (bei 4TB sowieso, weil es keine MX500 mit 4TB gibt).
Fazit: willst Du etwas sparen und brauchst höchstens 1TB -> zur MX500 greifen. Willst du 2TB/4TB und bist bereit für die beste SATA-SSD drauf zu zahlen -> greif gleich zur 870Evo!


----------



## emmure (11. April 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Crucial MX500 ist seit Jahren als "günstig und dennoch gut" bekannt und war quasi Crucials gelungene Antwort auf 850Evo. 2-3 Monate später hat Samsung 860Evo rausgebracht, als Antwort auf MX500 -> 860Evo ist aber lediglich 1-2% unterm Strich schneller, merkt man Null. Und wenn beide fast voll sind, dann bricht Samsung etwas weniger ein -beide sind aber gut (im Unterschied zu QLC-SSDs) und da würdest auch kaum Unterschied bemerken! Einzige Vorteil ist etwas bessere Software bei Samsung - die von Crucial ist von Problemen geplagt (nicht dass die Soft dringend nötig wäre, aber oft mal hilfreich und eine nette Beigabe). Deswegen bei gleichem Preis immer zu Samsung greifen, würde sogar 5% locker draufzahlen. Bei 10% Preisunterschied kann man aber getrost zu Crucial greifen. Bei den 1TB-Versionen gewinnt also Crucial P/L-mäßig - für den Preis von MX500 kriegt man bei Samsung höchstens eine 870QVO mit QLC-Nand! Aber ab 2TB würde ich lieber gleich zu 8*7*0Evo greifen (bei 4TB sowieso, weil es keine MX500 mit 4TB gibt).
> Fazit: willst Du etwas sparen und brauchst höchstens 1TB -> zur MX500 greifen. Willst du 2TB/4TB und bist bereit für die beste SATA-SSD drauf zu zahlen -> greif gleich zur 870Evo!


Danke für den ausführlichen Text.
Hab mich für die Crucial MX500 entschieden, weil ich nur 500GB brauche.
Nebenbei habe ich nämlich schon eine 1 TB Samsung 970 Nvme sowie eine Cruciual P1 Nvme drin.


----------



## powerschwabe (26. Juni 2021)

Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied ob ich die Crucial MX500 oder Sandisk Ultra 3D in 1TB nehme. Sollten doch fast gleich sein? Wie Kulant sind die Hersteller im Schadensfall?


----------



## DJMCM (26. Juni 2021)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied ob ich die Crucial MX500 oder Sandisk Ultra 3D in 1TB nehme. Sollten doch fast gleich sein? Wie Kulant sind die Hersteller im Schadensfall?


Die Sandisk ist etwas besser und günstiger, würde also diese nehmen:




__





						☀️ Vergleich: SanDisk Ultra 3D 1TB vs. Crucial MX500 1TB
					

Hier finden Sie einen Verglich von SanDisk Ultra 3D 1TB mit Crucial MX500 1TB (Leistungsverglich, Benchmark-Tests, Preisvergleich).




					ssd-tester.de
				



Bezüglich Schadenfall kommt es darauf an, wie alt die Platte ist und was genau vorgefallen ist.


----------



## massaker (28. Juni 2021)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied ob ich die Crucial MX500 oder Sandisk Ultra 3D in 1TB nehme. Sollten doch fast gleich sein? Wie Kulant sind die Hersteller im Schadensfall?


Crucial hat etwas besseren Micron-NAND gegenüber dem BiCS3 Toshiba NAND bei WD/SanDisk. Von der Leistung ähnelt 500GB-Modell eher einer WD RED, als 3D Blue... Also im Fall 500GB eher zu einer WD 3D Blue oder am besten gleich zur MX500 greifen. Ab 1TB, wenn alle Kanäle des Marvell 88SS1074-Controllers saturiert sind - geben sich alle nicht viel. Unterschiede sind marginal, also einfach die billigere von den 3 nehmen und wenn man schon bereit ist für was besseres drauf zu zahlen - dann gleich zur 870Evo greifen. Ein Schwabe schaut da nach Angeboten und holt sich eher Ultra 3D, die in Angeboten die Tage ca. 5€/1TB billiger war. Aber Vorsicht - im Fall 500GB lieber zur MX500 greifen (alternativ - WD 3D Blue).


----------



## Gary94 (31. Juli 2021)

ich hab nicht ausreichend recherchiert bevor ich eine samsung 980 1TB gekauft habe, die hat leider keinen dram cache verbaut und würde diese als OS platte nehmen. Zurückschicken und eine Crucial P5 bestellen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2021)

Am Ende geht es nicht um Papier Features sondern um die Leistung im realen Einsatz.
Und wenn ich mir die Messungen von TPU so ansehe ist sie sogar minimal schneller als die P5








						Samsung 980 1 TB Review - Faster Than You Think
					

The Samsung 980 is the company's first attempt at releasing a DRAM-less SSD for the consumer market. While such designs usually are slow and have terrible random write rates, Samsung has found a way around that. Our Samsung 980 review confirms that this is one of the fastest SSDs you can buy.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Um Mal aus dem Fazit zu zitieren:


> , the results for the Samsung 980 are REALLY impressive. It basically is twice as fast as all competing DRAM-less designs, in some test configs even more than 10x (!) as fast as the 1st-gen DRAM-less Crucial BX500. To me, this doesn't look like a simple evolutionary improvement of the DRAM mapping table paradigm, but, rather, Samsung apparently solving the flash translation layer problem completely differently. [...]The bottom line is that the Samsung 980 is the fastest DRAM-less drive I ever tested. Looking at our real-life performance test suite, the drive is really acing these benchmarks.


----------



## Gary94 (31. Juli 2021)

Jep, den Test hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Man liest nur überall sonst dass man von denen lieber die Finger lassen soll. Speziell wenn der Flash zu ~80% gefüllt ist soll es regelrecht zu "Nachdenkpausen" kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2021)

W1zzard testet mit 80% Füllstand...
Im Diskussionsthread dazu geht es auch um die Nutzung des Hauptspeichers, was ich mal als Treiberfeature werten würde. Es könnte(!) sein dass die mit Problemen den Windows Standardtreiber benutzen und W1zzard den Samsung Treiber.
Edit: Bereits vom Tester verneint.


----------



## Gary94 (31. Juli 2021)

Tatsächlich, naja dann behalte ich sie erstmal


----------



## analya (10. August 2021)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> +1 für die P2
> 
> Der Preis ist wirklich echt gut. Ich sollte doch ab und an auch mal die deutsche Seite von geizhals nutzen


Kannst mal auch bei *diskdeals.com* und* festplatten.deals* schauen. Gibt zZ. mehrere Angebote


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2021)

Du hast da eine Antwort aus dem September 2020 zitiert, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass der inzwischen was gefunden hat.

Cooles Impressum: "Wir listen Produkte nicht nur gegen eine Provision."


----------



## analya (10. August 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du hast da eine Antwort aus dem September 2020 zitiert, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass der inzwischen was gefunden hat.
> 
> Cooles Impressum: "Wir listen Produkte nicht nur gegen eine Provision."


hupala soorry ^^ vlt ist er ja noch aktiv


----------



## joNickels (17. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir eine neue Systemplatte für Windows + Browser etc. zu holen. Wirklich stören tut mich die aktuelle nicht, wenn eine neue SSD aber um einiges schneller ist, würde ich doch wechseln wollen. Schätze so 50% bock was zu kaufen und 50% nur wenn es sich lohnt 

Aktuell nutze ich noch eine Agility 3 mit 120 GB (62 voll) als OS Platte und eine BX500 als Daten/Spiele SSD. Pc wird aktuell nur fürs Spielen/Surfen genutzt und es werden keine Unmengen an Daten geschrieben. Ich habe mal CrystalDiskMark mit 16GiB durchlaufen lassen. Das Ergebnis unten. Falls eine andere Größe der Datei für den Test besser wäre lasst es mich wissen. 64GiB gehen leider nicht, weil die Platte dann voll wäre.

Rest System: Ryzen 3600, 32 GB DDR4@3800, GTX 1660 ti und x570 Board.

Ich habe an 1TB gedacht...oder gar kleiner, da die SSD nur für das OS + ein paar wenige Programme (Browser etc.) sein soll ?

sowas z.B.: https://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-blue-sn550-nvme-ssd-500gb-wds500g2b0c-a2195073.html








						Western Digital WD_BLACK SN750 NVMe SSD 500GB, M.2 (WDS500G3X0C) ab € 69,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Western Digital WD_BLACK SN750 NVMe SSD 500GB, M.2 (WDS500G3X0C) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Bin über jeden Vorschlag/Rat dankbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (17. August 2021)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ich habe an 1TB gedacht


Das wäre das einzig sinnvolle mMn, wenn *dann auch* die Games dahin umziehen.
Ansonsten bringt das, abgesehen von mehr Speicherplatz, quasi: Nix


----------



## joNickels (17. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das wäre das einzig sinnvolle mMn, wenn *dann auch* die Games dahin umziehen.
> Ansonsten bringt das, abgesehen von mehr Speicherplatz, quasi: Nix


Oder so, das stimmt. Bei 1 TB passt das ein oder andere Spiel ja auch noch drauf. Was hälst du denn von der WD blue SSD ? Passt die oder gibt es deiner Meinung nach bessere SSDs für den Einsatzzweck ?


----------



## chill_eule (17. August 2021)

In dem Falle, wenn auch das System auf der SSD liegt, würde ich eine mit DRAM-Cache nehmen.
Sind auch nicht mehr unbezahlbar mit 1TB:









						Crucial P5 SSD 1TB ab € 156,64 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Crucial P5 SSD 1TB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Quasi das "Angebot der Woche", würde ich direkt zuschlagen. 
Für 90€ eigentlich unschlagbar was das P/L-Verhältnis angeht.


----------



## joNickels (17. August 2021)

Die wird es dann wohl werden. Danke dir ! Hoffe ich mal, dass die nicht auch den Speicher ändern wie bei der P2, so wie ich es hier die Tage gelesen habe


----------



## chill_eule (17. August 2021)

Hoffe ich auch


----------



## joNickels (19. August 2021)

SSD ist da und eingebaut. Lässt man den Kleber auf der Oberseite normalerweise drauf ? Ich habe den abgezogen. Dachte so hat das Wärmeleitpad des Mainboards einen besseren Kontakt. Nur die OS Installation schiebe ich aufs Wochenende. Ich hoffe ich habe das Teil beim Einrichten richtig formatiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## massaker (20. August 2021)

Wenn Verzicht auf Garantie nicht stört, dann Ja, ist etwas besser so, vor allem bei einer unter Last potentiell sehr heißen SSD. Deine Werte sind ordentlich, scheint alles OK zu sein.


joNickels schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe ich habe das Teil beim Einrichten richtig formatiert...


Lass doch mal auch As-SSD Benchmark laufen, dann siehst Du links oben die Infos zum Treiber und darunter den Offset in Grün/OK, wenn richtig partitioniert ist, oder in rot/BAD, falls falsch.


----------



## joNickels (23. August 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Wenn Verzicht auf Garantie nicht stört, dann Ja, ist etwas besser so, vor allem bei einer unter Last potentiell sehr heißen SSD. Deine Werte sind ordentlich, scheint alles OK zu sein.
> 
> Lass doch mal auch As-SSD Benchmark laufen, dann siehst Du links oben die Infos zum Treiber und darunter den Offset in Grün/OK, wenn richtig partitioniert ist, oder in rot/BAD, falls falsch.


Scheint alles korrekt formatiert zu sein und läuft gut soweit. System Boot noch ca. 20 anstatt 32 Sekunden. Auch mein Cinebench ist gut 200 Punkte gestiegen. Von ca. 9050 auf >9200. Einzig meine BX500 macht Faxen und zeigt im SSD Tool "fehlerhafte Firmware" an. SMART kann ich leider auch nicht auslesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## massaker (24. August 2021)

joNickels schrieb:


> ...Einzig meine BX500 macht Faxen und zeigt im SSD Tool "fehlerhafte Firmware" an. SMART kann ich leider auch nicht auslesen.


Passt doch, alles OK. Das mit dem "Firmware Fehler" hatte ich auch bei meinem MX500 nach dem letztem Update, BX300 funktioniert - Crucial Storage Executive ist echt eine Wundertüte, man weiß nie wann sie funktionieren könnte...  ... Was sagt denn Crystal Disk Info, kannst dort die SMART-Werte sehen?


----------



## joNickels (25. August 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Passt doch, alles OK. Das mit dem "Firmware Fehler" hatte ich auch bei meinem MX500 nach dem letztem Update, BX300 funktioniert - Crucial Storage Executive ist echt eine Wundertüte, man weiß nie wann sie funktionieren könnte...  ... Was sagt denn Crystal Disk Info, kannst dort die SMART-Werte sehen?


Ja, keine Ahnung was Crucial Storage Executive immer macht...
So sieht die Platte in CrystalDiskInfo aus. Lesevorgänge werden komischerweise nicht angezeigt. Die M2 ist gut 10°C wärmer sogar.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## massaker (26. August 2021)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ja, keine Ahnung was Crucial Storage Executive immer macht...
> So sieht die Platte in CrystalDiskInfo aus. Lesevorgänge werden komischerweise nicht angezeigt. Die M2 ist gut 10°C wärmer sogar.


Das mit M.2 10°C wärmer ist doch fast normal.
Sehr saubere SMART-Werte und schonende Nutzung. Sieht schon fast perfekt aus (bis auf fast 200 "unerwartete Spannungsabfälle", ist aber nichts wildes). Wenn Du so weiter machst, knackt die BX noch 100 Jahre Lebenszeit.


----------



## Sebi0815 (2. September 2021)

Hey Leute ich hab Mal ne Frage in Verbindung mit Direct Storage.
Da ich mein Windows nun eh neu installieren muss habe ich mir überlegt gleich Windows 11 zu installieren damit ich nicht bald wieder damit anfangen muss.
Die eigentliche Frage ist: 
Spielt es eine Rolle ob Windows dann selbst auf einer nvme SSD installiert ist oder reicht es aus wenn nur das Spiel (wenn es irgendwann Spiele gibt die es unterstützen) darauf installiert ist.

Da ich aktuell noch keine nvme besitze würde ich mir ggf. eine zulegen um halbwegs zukunftssicher zu installieren ich mache das ganze nicht sonderlich gerne.

Mfg Sebi


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Technisch gesehen ist nur entscheidend wo das Spiel liegt. Wie Windows das genau umsetzt ist aber afaik noch nicht durchdefiniert.


----------



## CassiT (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,


ich suche eine neue SSD für meinen Rechner als Ersatz für meine derzeitige System SSD. Ich nutze nämlich immer noch meine uralte INTEL SSDSA2M080G2GC, die wohl über 10 Jahre alt ist und nur 80 GB Speicher hat. 

Eine M.2 wäre wohl aus Platzgründen sehr sinnvoll, weil mein Rechner bereits mit anderen (moderneren) SSDs und älteren Festplatten bestückt ist. Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


500 GB reichen wohl aus (mehr schadet aber auch nicht). Das System soll mit bitlocker verschlüsselt werden.


Als Mainboard habe ich ein etwas betagteres ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming, sofern das hinsichtlich des M.2-Slots relevant ist.


----------



## DJMCM (31. Oktober 2021)

CassiT schrieb:


> ich suche eine neue SSD für meinen Rechner als Ersatz für meine derzeitige System SSD.


Und wie viel Euro willst du ausgeben?


----------



## CassiT (31. Oktober 2021)

DJMCM schrieb:


> Und wie viel Euro willst du ausgeben?


Ich habe da kein festes Budget. Teurer als 100€ sollte sie aber nicht unbedingt sein. Da ich die SSD und das System eh vollverschlüsseln will, brauche ich wahrscheinlich nicht die Megaperformance, da ja wahrscheinlich eh der Prozessor das bremsene Element sein wird und die Games auf einer anderen SSD liegen werden.


----------



## DJMCM (31. Oktober 2021)

CassiT schrieb:


> Ich habe da kein festes Budget. Teurer als 100€ sollte sie aber nicht unbedingt sein. Da ich die SSD und das System eh vollverschlüsseln will, brauche ich wahrscheinlich nicht die Megaperformance, da ja wahrscheinlich eh der Prozessor das bremsene Element sein wird und die Games auf einer anderen SSD liegen werden.


Dann würde ich dir die Corsair MP510 480GB empfehlen.


----------



## massaker (31. Oktober 2021)

CassiT schrieb:


> Ich habe da kein festes Budget. Teurer als 100€ sollte sie aber nicht unbedingt sein..


Wenn Dein Budget bis zu 100€ beträgt, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall gleich auf 1TB gehen - so hast Du länger Ruhe und in das nächste System nimmt man ja so was gerne mit. Auch in Sachen Performance und Ausdauer sind 1TB-Modelle im Moment quasi "die goldene Mitte".
Achte aber am besten drauf, dass Du keine mit QLC-NAND-Flash nimmst (und noch schlimmer: DRAM-less QLC)... Die mit 3D-TLC und vorzugsweise DRAM sind mittlerweile ausgereift und gut genug für fast alles.
Wenn's möglich günstig sein soll - dann einfach zur Kingston A2000 greifen, hier beim großen Fluss unter 80€:


			https://www.amazon.de/Kingston-A2000-SA2000M8-250G-250GB/dp/B07VXC9QMH
		

Am liebsten aber einen geringfügigen Aufpreis für bessere Performance leisten und eine WD SN750 holen, hier beim Alternate gerade im Angebot - und Du bleibst immer noch unter 100€:




__





						Elektronik & mehr online kaufen | ALTERNATE Online Shop
					

Online einkaufen beim Testsieger: Mehrfacher Versender des Jahres, Sieger im Webshop-Test! Tolle Neuheiten & Bestseller, ausgezeichneter Service!




					www.alternate.de


----------



## CassiT (31. Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank euch beide!
Nur aus Neugier: Warum nicht die Crucial P5, die oben empfohlen wurde?


----------



## massaker (1. November 2021)

CassiT schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch beide!
> Nur aus Neugier: Warum nicht die Crucial P5, die oben empfohlen wurde?


Sie ist auch ganz gut - grob auf dem Niveau von SN750 (aber etwas heiß dafür). Preismäßig bist Du jedoch bei 99€, was schon etwas teuer ist - da kann man gleich noch was drauf legen und eine Samsung 970Evo Plus holen - oder etwas warten, denn die gibt es auch immer wieder unter 100€.
Update: A2000 gibt es beim Alternate über Ebay sogar unter 70€, dafür einfach den Gutschein benutzen (POWERSPAREN21). Somit wäre sie P/L-mäßig ganz vorne.


----------



## CassiT (1. November 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Sie ist auch ganz gut - grob auf dem Niveau von SN750 (aber etwas heiß dafür). Preismäßig bist Du jedoch bei 99€, was schon etwas teuer ist - da kann man gleich noch was drauf legen und eine Samsung 970Evo Plus holen - oder etwas warten, denn die gibt es auch immer wieder unter 100€.
> Update: A2000 gibt es beim Alternate über Ebay sogar unter 70€, dafür einfach den Gutschein benutzen (POWERSPAREN21). Somit wäre sie P/L-mäßig ganz vorne.


Super, vielen Dank. Eine Frage noch: Ich habe im Internet über Probleme mit Linux gelesen. Die betreffen mich ja soweit nicht interessieren, weil ich die SSD nur mit Windows nutzen werden. Nun habe ich aber gelesen, dass diese Probleme durch ein Firmwareupdate gefixt wurden, der verhindert, dass die SSD in einen niedrigeren Powerstate geht. Betrifft das auch das Betreiben unter Windows? Kommt es daher zu einem erhöhtem Stromverbrauch/Wärmeentwicklung/Abnutzung?


----------



## massaker (1. November 2021)

CassiT schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank. Eine Frage noch: Ich habe im Internet über Probleme mit Linux gelesen. Die betreffen mich ja soweit nicht interessieren, weil ich die SSD nur mit Windows nutzen werden. Nun habe ich aber gelesen, dass diese Probleme durch ein Firmwareupdate gefixt wurden, der verhindert, dass die SSD in einen niedrigeren Powerstate geht. Betrifft das auch das Betreiben unter Windows? Kommt es daher zu einem erhöhtem Stromverbrauch/Wärmeentwicklung/Abnutzung?


Firmware-Fix hat nur bewirkt, dass die SSD NICHT ZU FRÜH in den niedrigeren Powerstate geht, noch bevor sie ihre Optimierungarbeiten erledigt hat. Aber wenn ich z.B. bei meiner 980Pro maximale Performance will, dann  kann ich den *Full-Power-Mode* aktivieren - wohl der Pendant zum WD "Game-Mode" bei den SN750/SN850. Diese booster-Modes bringen 1 bis max. 5% Performance. Meist so 2% - nicht zu merken im Alltag. Solange Du solche Modis nicht aktivierst, hast Du keinen erhöhten Stromverbrauch.


----------



## CassiT (3. November 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Firmware-Fix hat nur bewirkt, dass die SSD NICHT ZU FRÜH in den niedrigeren Powerstate geht, noch bevor sie ihre Optimierungarbeiten erledigt hat. Aber wenn ich z.B. bei meiner 980Pro maximale Performance will, dann  kann ich den *Full-Power-Mode* aktivieren - wohl der Pendant zum WD "Game-Mode" bei den SN750/SN850. Diese booster-Modes bringen 1 bis max. 5% Performance. Meist so 2% - nicht zu merken im Alltag. Solange Du solche Modis nicht aktivierst, hast Du keinen erhöhten Stromverbrauch.


Vielen Dank nochmal. Habe die SSD nun erhalten und mal durchgetestet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich wundert ein bisschen, warum der Schreibzugriff teilweise deutlich schneller ist als der Lesezugriff?


----------



## massaker (3. November 2021)

CassiT schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal. Habe die SSD nun erhalten und mal durchgetestet:


Gute Ergebnisse für eine überdurchschnittlich gute PCIe3.0 SSD. Latenzen sind gut und auch der 4K-Lesewert von fast 59 MB/s ordentlich (doppelt so teure 980Pro schafft da ~80MB/s). Sehe da also keine Probleme.


CassiT schrieb:


> Mich wundert ein bisschen, warum der Schreibzugriff teilweise deutlich schneller ist als der Lesezugriff?


Das ist oft der Fall und teilweise deswegen, weil die TLC-SSDs einen pSLC-Cache benutzen. Die Leistung bricht erst bei höherer Belastung ein. Stell doch die Testfile-Größe von 1GB auf 10GB um und teste nochmal


----------



## CassiT (3. November 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Gute Ergebnisse für eine überdurchschnittlich gute PCIe3.0 SSD. Latenzen sind gut und auch der 4K-Lesewert von fast 59 MB/s ordentlich (doppelt so teure 980Pro schafft da ~80MB/s). Sehe da also keine Probleme.
> 
> Das ist oft der Fall und teilweise deswegen, weil die TLC-SSDs einen pSLC-Cache benutzen. Die Leistung bricht erst bei höherer Belastung ein. Stell doch die Testfile-Größe von 1GB auf 10GB um und teste nochmal


Auch kein großer Unterscheid bei 10GB Testfiles. Aber wenn das "normal" ist, ist ja alles ok. Nach dem Test war die Temperatur auf 54°C, das ist wahrscheinlich auch normal unter Last. 
Vielen Dank Dir jedenfalls.


----------



## massaker (3. November 2021)

CassiT schrieb:


> Auch kein großer Unterscheid bei 10GB Testfiles. Aber wenn das "normal" ist, ist ja alles ok. Nach dem Test war die Temperatur auf 54°C, das ist wahrscheinlich auch normal unter Last.


Immer gerne. 54°C sind nicht wirklich viel, sogar viel mehr als "Optimum" zu bezeichnen.
Wow, sie hat ihre Leistung super gehalten, habe da eher einen 10-20% Einbruch erwartet.
Hier sind die Benches meiner 970Pro, also Samsungs absolute PCIe3.0-Flaggschiff, deutlich teurer und_* theoretisch*_ deutlich schneller als Kingston:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so verhält sie sich bei Belastung mit 10GB-Testfile-Größe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie Du siehst, in den wichtigsten Disziplinen, also 4K-Lesen und Latenz ist die Kingston keine 5% langsamer, wird also für System/Programme kaum langsamer sein. Lediglich bei großen transfers wird sie merkbar verlieren.


----------



## CassiT (3. November 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Immer gerne. 54°C sind nicht wirklich viel, sogar viel mehr als "Optimum" zu bezeichnen.
> Wow, sie hat ihre Leistung super gehalten, habe da eher einen 10-20% Einbruch erwartet.
> Hier sind die Benches meiner 970Pro, also Samsungs absolute PCIe3.0-Flaggschiff, deutlich teurer und_* theoretisch*_ deutlich schneller als Kingston:
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank. Ich denke auch, dass es keinen großen Unterschied für mich machen wird. 
Ich habe mal zum Spaß meine derzeitige System-SSD gebencht, was für ein Vergleich. 
Zur Ehrenrettung sei aber erwähnt, dass die derzeitige SSD ziemlich voll ist und schon daher kein fairer Vergleich möglich ist.


----------



## Gary94 (20. November 2021)

ich möchte einen homeserver mit mehr speicher ausstatten, hauptsächlich als datengrab für filme, spricht was gegen die Samsung 870 QVO 2TB? Die gibts ja grade für ~130€ Oder sollte man eher Abstand zu QLC Speicher nehmen?

Sie sollte zumindest mit Gigabit übers Netzwerk lesen/schreiben können auch wenn der SLC cache aufgebraucht ist damit da kein Flaschenhals entsteht, alles darüber ist für mich Bonus.


----------



## massaker (20. November 2021)

Wäre eigentlich für den Zweck schon OK. Aber sehe keinen Grund eine QLC-SSD zu kaufen, wenn Du aktuell zum gleichen Preis eine SanDisk Ultra3D oder WD Blue3D bekommen kannst.


----------



## Gary94 (20. November 2021)

Wirklich? Wenn du mir noch sagst wo ich die für 130 bekomme dann gerne


----------



## massaker (20. November 2021)

Ok, ließ Dich ein, viel Spaß :




__





						[MM & Saturn] SanDisk Ultra 3D 2TB interne SSD (3D-NAND TLC, 512MB DRAM Cache, 5 Jahre Garantie) | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## Gary94 (20. November 2021)

Danke! Das ist bestimmt die bessere Wahl als der QLC Flash von der Samsung


----------



## massaker (21. November 2021)

Gary94 schrieb:


> ...bestimmt die bessere Wahl als der QLC...


Besser, ja. Besser als QVO, schlechter als EVO. Habe die Ultra3D 2TB seit Juli, aber auch MX500 2TB und diverse Samsung EVOs. Dabei ist SanDisk leicht schwächer als die anderen, ist eher mit 850 Evo zu vergleichen. Eine QVO ist aber noch deutlich schwächer. Zum Glück werden bald spürbar verbesserte  880 QVOs erscheinen und wenn P/L stimmt, dann könnte man in einem Jahr zuschlagen.


----------



## Gouvi (29. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mein System bald auf reinen SSD-Betrieb um und möchte in einem Schritt eine weitere SSD mit mindestens 2 TB verbauen.
Aktuell habe ich eine Kingston 1 TB A2000 als Systemplatte und eine 1 TB MX500 als Sata drin. Gerade gibts ja einige Angebote. Eine 2 TB Sandisk Ultra 3D Sata für 129 oder eine mx500 mit 2 TB für 150. Hier bin ich aber nicht so sicher, ob das eine gute Wahl ist, da da ja mittlerweile schlechtere Komponenten verbaut werden wohl. Alternativ wäre noch eine weitere 2 TB m2, wobei wir da ja schon bei um die 200 oft sind, ginge aber, dazu müsste ich nur die GPU kurz ausbauen, um an den Slot zu kommen. 

Einsatzzweck ist nur normales tägliches Datenschieben und Spiele aller Art, keine aufwändigen Szenarien, wozu ja eigentlich meist auch solide SATA-SSDs ausreichen sollten?

Was wäre zu empfehlen?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Dezember 2021)

Habe mir für´s BS ne M2 980 Pro 1 TB gegönnt. Temperaturen liegen bei max. 6ß°C ......
... lohnt es sich einen extra Kühler zu kaufen oder reicht der vom Bord?
Werte scheinen auch ok und Win 11 war clean in 3 Minuten drauf.


----------



## massaker (4. Dezember 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Habe mir für´s BS ne M2 980 Pro 1 TB gegönnt. Temperaturen liegen bei max. 6ß°C ......
> ... lohnt es sich einen extra Kühler zu kaufen oder reicht der vom Bord?


Alle Werte im grünen Bereich, Temperatur auch. MB-Kühler reicht für die 980Pro meistens vollkommen aus. Du kannst ja CPUID HWMonitor laufen lassen und parallel ATTO Benchmark und schauen ob Du Dich der 80°C-Marke näherst, wenn's bei unter 65°C bleibt, dann hast Du sogar Reserven für den heißesten Sommer und 10°C mehr im Zimmer - also kannst Du ruhig dabei belassen.


Gohrbi schrieb:


> Werte scheinen auch ok und Win 11 war clean in 3 Minuten drauf.


Am besten Samsung Magician installieren und Firmware updaten. Danach nochmal CDM8 laufen lassen, aber wähle diesmal unter "Settings" -> "NVMe SSD". Bin selber kurz davor Win11 zu installieren (habe Win11-Pro am BF für 119€ gekauft) - es wäre schon interessant ob das Q32T16-Write-Verhalten repariert wurde.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Dezember 2021)

Ok, das werde ich machen. Ich habe 6 Samsung (2xM2 und 4x SSD) drin, die ich mit Magician überwache. Darüber erfolgt auch der Firmware Update. CDM8 werde ich morgen gleich nochmal überprüfen.

... mit NVMe in CDM8 und ATTO bei 46°C.


----------



## massaker (5. Dezember 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... mit NVMe in CDM8 und ATTO bei 46°C.


CDM8 Werte sind plausibel. Auch die Schwäche bei Q32T16-Write ist für Windows 11 normal. Aber ATTO schaut ganz komisch aus, da hat wohl das OS im Hintergrund gewerkelt...


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Dezember 2021)

... so, nochmal ATTO ohne was im Hintergrund ... das ist wohl freundlicher ...... das lag wohl an der alten ATTO Variante (2.)
Temps waren max. 55°C, also viel Platz nach oben.


----------



## massaker (5. Dezember 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... so, nochmal ATTO ohne was im Hintergrund ... das ist wohl freundlicher ...... das lag wohl an der alten ATTO Variante (2.)


Jawohl, das schaut einwandfrei aus, dabei ist ist ganz klar unter 80°C geblieben, da keinerlei Throttling aufgetreten. Für ein OS-Laufwerk sind die Werte einwandfrei. Werde meine Win11-Werte auch posten, wenn das neue System soweit ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Dezember 2021)

.....  ... man sollte vorher schauen .....  auf die M2 Deckel passt gar kein anderer Kühler drauf ....
Platz 1 oberhalb der GPU und drüber der CPU Koloss und Platz2 liegt die GPU sauber drüber ... sprich 1 mm.
Habe gerade 1,5 h gespielt und nicht mehr als 50°C dabei erreicht ..... also hinlegen und Advent.


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2022)

Wahnsinn, der Thread hat (zum zweiten mal übrigens) die magische Grenze von 1.000.000 Aufrufe geknackt. Freut mich zu sehen das es weiterhin leute gibt die hier fleißig rede und antwort stehen! Ich bin mittlerweile gänzlich eingerostet was das thema SSD anbelangt


----------



## Kel (24. Januar 2022)

Hi, ich suche eine 2TB-NVMe-SSD für Windows + n Haufen Spiele + Programmieren.
Budget würd ich mal spontan bis 250€ sagen, bin aber leider auch schon einige Jahre raus (aktuell eine 500GB Samsung Evo 850).

Was gibt es da aktuell gutes?


----------



## massaker (24. Januar 2022)

Kel schrieb:


> Was gibt es da aktuell gutes?


Sorry. Mobil unterwegs, kann daher deine Systeminfos nicht sehen, daher schlecht einschätzen was bei Dir so geht und was für das jeweilige System überhaupt Sinn macht.


----------



## Kel (24. Januar 2022)

massaker schrieb:


> Sorry. Mobil unterwegs, kann daher deine Systeminfos nicht sehen, daher schlecht einschätzen was bei Dir so geht und was für das jeweilige System überhaupt Sinn macht.


Asus Prime X370 mit einem freien "PCIE 3.0/2.0 x16_1 slot".
Ryzen 1600, OC auf 3,8Ghz

Die Platte soll auch in das baldige Upgrade Mitte / Ende diesen Jahres kommen mit nem neuen AMD-Prozessor.


----------



## massaker (24. Januar 2022)

Ach sooo, dann macht es evtl. sogar Sinn für Dich gleich eine PCIe4.0-SSD zu holen. Schau nur dass keine QLC bzw. DRAM-less ist.


----------



## Kel (24. Januar 2022)

massaker schrieb:


> Ach sooo, dann macht es evtl. sogar Sinn für Dich gleich eine PCIe4.0-SSD zu holen. Schau nur dass keine QLC bzw. DRAM-less ist.


Ja aber welche. Darum frag ich ja.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

Kel schrieb:


> Asus Prime X370 mit einem freien "PCIE 3.0/2.0 x16_1 slot".


Ein freier m.2 Slot oder SATA-Anschluss wäre hilfreicher ^^
Aber sollte bei deinem Board ja auch vorhanden sein.

Als Kauftipp:





						Produktvergleich Crucial P5 SSD 2TB, ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB, Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 2TB Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für Crucial P5 SSD 2TB, M.2 (CT2000P5SSD8), ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB, M.2 (ASX8200PNP-2TT-C), Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 2TB, M.2 (MZ-V7S2T0BW)




					geizhals.de


----------



## massaker (24. Januar 2022)

Kel schrieb:


> Ja aber welche. Darum frag ich ja.


Kein QLC, also keine MP600 Core oder diverse Sabrent/Teamgroup mit "Q" im Namen.
Nicht DRAM-less, also keine WD SN750 SE - da ist sogar jede gute PCIe3.0-SSD besser.
Also im 250€-Bereich  Corsair MP600/Pro oder ähnliche, Adata S70er, obwohl ich von Adata nicht viel halte, GigaByte Aorus.
Wenn Du wirklich gute Gen4 SSD willst, dann müsstest ca. 50 bis 80€ drauflegen. Dann SN850, 980Pro, MP600ProXT oder Seagate FireCuda 530.


----------



## Kel (24. Januar 2022)

massaker schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich gute Gen4 SSD willst


PCIe 4 bringt mir in der Praxis doch gar nichts (mit neuem Mobo was PCIe 4 kann) im Vergleich zu PCIe 3?
Warum dann mehr Geld ausgeben?


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

Kel schrieb:


> PCIe 4 bringt mir in der Praxis doch gar nichts


Stimmt, deshalb hab ich dir oben 3 PCIe 3.0 SSDs verlinkt.


Kel schrieb:


> Warum dann mehr Geld ausgeben?


Dein Budget würde es hergeben


----------



## Kel (24. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Stimmt, deshalb hab ich dir oben 3 PCIe 3.0 SSDs verlinkt.


Danke, hab mir die 970 Evo Plus gegönnt .


chill_eule schrieb:


> Dein Budget würde es hergeben


----------



## <Phoenix> (17. Februar 2022)

Nabend Leute!

Brauche Hilfe! Meine WD Blue SN550 hat eben das zeitliche gesegnet. SMART Test Error Code 7 - also kurz vor Totalausfall. Spiele stürzen heute alle Nase lang ab. Nervt.
Da ich morgen für meine Freundin zu Media Markt muss, würde ich gleich was neues mitbringen. Die alte wird retourniert und verrechnet, das ist bereits in trockenen Tüchern.

Aber was ist empfehlenswert? Wird eine reine STEAM festplatte für Spiele. 
1Tb - Der M2 Slot der WD wäre ja wieder frei, also würde ich wieder eine nehmen.

Samsung 980? Soll kaum besser oder sogar schlechter als die 970 Evo Plus sein, welche nach wie vor gut verfügbar ist.
Meine 970 Evo (ohne Plus) habe ich seit kauf des Mainboards im Winter 2020 in Betrieb und die 860 QVO schon viiiiiiel länger. bisher fuhr ich mit Sasmung ganz gut.

Gibts Einschlägige alternativen zur 970 Evo Plus? Der DRAM soll ja durchaus von Vorteil sein ggü. der 980 ohne.

DANKE EUCH!!!


----------



## chill_eule (17. Februar 2022)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Der DRAM soll ja durchaus von Vorteil sein ggü. der 980 ohne.


Nur für Games, die von der Platte gelesen werden, bringt dir ein cache keinerlei Vorteile.

Wenns nur ein Spielegrab werden soll, kauf einfach ne günstige 1TB NVMe.

Im Prinzip kannst du auch die WD Blue noch mal kaufen, das ist ja auch ne Gute 

Weiß du denn was Media Markt da hat?


----------



## <Phoenix> (17. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Weiß du denn was Media Markt da hat?



Alles mögliche, das macht es mir nicht einfacher 
Folgende sind morgen vor Ort verfügbar. Viele weitere erst Montag

970 Evo Plus
980
980 Pro
SanDisk Ultra 3d
WD SN550
WD SN850

EDIT:
Die aktuelle wird vermutlich auch nur defekt sein, da ich sie im Warehouse bei Amazon gekauft habe. Wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht dass die fürs minen missbraucht worden sein "kann"...


----------



## wr2champ (17. Februar 2022)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Samsung 980? Soll kaum besser oder sogar schlechter als die 970 Evo Plus sein[...].


Ich habe eine 980 Pro hier, und eine 860 Evo. Mein Windows ist auf einer Corsair MP510. Ich denke, der Unterschied zwischen all denen ist fürs Gaming zu vernachlässigen. Die Ladezeiten bei den Games auf der 980 Pro sind genauso schnell wie auf der 860 Evo.
Zwischen der 980 und der 980 Pro liegen bei Idealo derzeit auch 50 EUR. 

Im Grunde kannst du, wie chill_eule sagt, eine günstige SSD nehmen - oder eben die WD Blue. Haltbarkeit und Garantiebedingungen sind da in meinen Augen neben dem Preis ausschlaggebender als die reine Leistung.


----------



## <Phoenix> (17. Februar 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> ...Haltbarkeit ....


Finde ich als Laie schwer zu bewerten.


----------



## wr2champ (17. Februar 2022)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Finde ich als Laie schwer zu bewerten.


Am einfachsten ist es auf den TBW-Wert (Total Bytes Written) zuschauen oder die Garantiedauer in Jahren. Das sollte im Produktdatenblatt oder auf der Packung stehen.
Die Angaben schwanken u.a. je nach Modell und Speicherkapazität. So kann es da zwischen z. B. 75 TB oder 4000 TB variieren. Heißt beispielsweise, dass der Hersteller dir garantiert, dass du z. B. 75 TB Daten schreiben kannst. 
In der Praxis dürfte die Garantiedauer in Jahren aber relevanter sein.


----------



## <Phoenix> (17. Februar 2022)

Da ist mir die 970 Evo Plus mit 5 jahren und 1200TBW ja wieder sympathisch 
SN550 und 980 stehen beide mit 5 Jahren und 600TBW da. 

600Tb muss ich aber auch erstmla schreiben...


----------



## chill_eule (17. Februar 2022)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> 600Tb muss ich aber auch erstmla schreiben


Das ist das Ding, die TBW bekommt man als normaler User niemals ausgereizt.

Vor allem nicht, wenn da nur ab und an mal ein Game installiert wird.

Würde ich komplett vernachlässigen den Wert.
Eine 970 Evo Plus wäre mMn. auch eher _Perlen vor die Säue_.

Als Gaminggrab reicht prinzipiell ja immer noch ne altmodische 2,5" SATA SSD.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Februar 2022)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> 600Tb muss ich aber auch erstmla schreiben...


TBW-Hokuspokus wird massiv überschätzt.
Rechne doch mal nach. Bei "normaler" Nutzung gehe ich von 1-3 GB/h aus wobei ich 3 GB schon eher viel finde.
600.000GB/5Jahre/365Tage/24Stunden=13,7 GB 24/7... oder 6,8 GB auf 10 Jahre.

Meine SanDisk Extreme Pro 480 muss mit 80 TBW auskommen. Wenn man hier so liest mit also völlig unbrauchbaren 80 TBW - und das während der 10 Jahre Garantiedauer. Jetzt etwas aus dem echten Leben: die hat 28,2 TB Host writes und 58,8 TB NAND writes nach 7,25 Jahren.

Und hier wird geheult, wenn eine SSD nur 400 statt 600 TBW als Garantiebedingung _hat_...

---
Edit: ich schreibe wohl wieder zu viel und/oder zu langsam...


----------



## <Phoenix> (17. Februar 2022)

Ich schaue mal was mir in die Hände fällt. 
Ich werde in keinem Fall etwas falsch machen, denke ich. 

Die 2,5" Sata Platten sind preislich nicht soo viel attraktiver, finde ich. Und sie benötigen wieder Kabelage wohingegen die M2 einfach einstöpselt wird und los gehts.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Februar 2022)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Die 2,5" Sata Platten sind preislich nicht soo viel attraktiver, finde ich


So lange M.2 Platz frei ist, ist eine SATA zum NVMe-Preis oder ein paar wenige € weniger natürlich mindestens fragwürdig.
Ich bin nicht Krösus aber wegen 10 oder 20 € auf 5 Jahre und mehr werfe ich die deutlich höhere mögliche Geschwindigkeit nicht weg.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Februar 2022)

Ich wollte auch keine Kaumempfehlung für eine SATA SSD aussprechen sondern prinzipiell darauf hinweisen, dass diese als Gaming-Platte keinen spürbaren Nachteil haben 

Kann ja durchaus sein, dass morgen bei Media Markt da eine 2TB SATA SSD zum Schnäppchenpreis angeboten wird, da könnte man dann auch zuschlagen


----------



## <Phoenix> (18. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch keine Kaumempfehlung für eine SATA SSD aussprechen sondern prinzipiell darauf hinweisen, dass diese als Gaming-Platte keinen spürbaren Nachteil haben
> 
> Kann ja durchaus sein, dass morgen bei Media Markt da eine 2TB SATA SSD zum Schnäppchenpreis angeboten wird, da könnte man dann auch zuschlagen



Ja klar, alles gut. Habe es auch nicht als unbedingte Empfehlung aufgefasst.
Die SanDisk SSD+ SATA gibts für 69€
Die hatte ich schonmal in Beobachtung, aber irgendwas war damit, sodass ich mich dagegen entschieden habe... weiß aber über die jahre nicht mehr was es war.


----------



## massaker (18. Februar 2022)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> SanDisk SSD+ SATA gibts für 69€
> Die hatte ich schonmal in Beobachtung, aber irgendwas war damit, sodass ich mich dagegen entschieden habe... weiß aber über die jahre nicht mehr was es war.


Von SanDisk bitte nur die Ultra3D. Entspricht der/baugleich mit WD Blue3D. Ist je nach System evtl. minimal langsamer als MX500/SamsungEvos. Und hat manchmal Probleme mit dem auffrischen der alten Daten, die jahrelang nicht bewegt werden und gleiche Zellen belegen -> wird lazy. Ansonsten gute SSDs mit gutem P/L. Neue "optimierte" (lies: "verschlimmbesserte")Version der MX500 ist aber auch etwas langsamer geworden, besitzt nur 512GB DRAM. Und 870EVO hatte in den ersten Chargen Probleme (bis April'2021), da muss man auch aufpassen, das man eine frisch produzierte kauft.


----------



## <Phoenix> (18. Februar 2022)

Habe die 980 genommen. Hat effektiv jetzt 14€ gekostet. Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## ballinlike (7. April 2022)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir eine M.2 für meinen MSI gp66 leopard 11ug-296 zulegen..

Soll natürlich intern verbaut werden, ein 4.0 Slot ist vorhanden.

Ich nutze brauche meinen Laptop hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten mit der Unreal Engine, programmieren, etc in Zukunft auch für VR Anwendungen.

Kenne mich da nicht besonders gut aus und ziehe aktuell die folgenden in betracht:

Crucial P5 Plus 1TB
Samsung 980 Pro 1TB
Seagate Firecuda 520 1TB
Samsung 970 Evo Plus1TB

Welche der SSDs schneidet am besten ab was die Schnelligkeit und Temperaturen angeht?
Habe auch gelesen, dass SSDs der 3. Generation eher weniger einen externen kühler brauchen. (Da sie in den intern verbaut werden soll, ist auch kein extra Kühler möglich)


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## massaker (7. April 2022)

ballinlike schrieb:


> Habe auch gelesen, dass SSDs der 3. Generation eher weniger einen externen kühler brauchen. (Da sie in den intern verbaut werden soll, ist auch kein extra Kühler möglich)


Da darf man nicht pauschalisieren - z.B. 970Evo Plus ist heißer als 980Pro. Würde auch die 980Pro an Deiner Stelle benutzen - ist sehr gut beim 4K-Lesen und kann auch ohne Kühler locker benutzt werden....wenn Du hunderte von GBs am Stück schreibst, kannst Du zwar Throttling erzwingen - was schlimmeres als Verlangsamung wird Dir aber nicht passieren. Noch kühler wären natürlich 980 non-Pro oder SN550/570 - sind aber natürlich bei weitem nicht so performant.


----------



## DJMCM (8. April 2022)

ballinlike schrieb:


> Welche der SSDs schneidet am besten ab was die Schnelligkeit und Temperaturen angeht?



Die SSDs der 3. Generation brauchen meist keinen Kühler, da sie nichts so schnell sind wie die der 4. Generation. Wenn deine SSD unter Dauerlast stehen wird, dann ist ein Kühler aber auf jedenfall sinnvoll, da sonst bei hoher Temperatur die Leistung gedrosselt wird. Wobei du platztechnisch wohl dazu keine Möglichkeit haben wirst, wenn du sie in einen Laptop einbaust.
Hier https://ssd-tester.de/m2_ssd_test.php kannst du die von dir vorgeschlagenen SSDs miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## massaker (8. April 2022)

DJMCM schrieb:


> ...
> Hier https://ssd-tester.de/m2_ssd_test.php kannst du die von dir vorgeschlagenen SSDs miteinander vergleichen.


Auch hier, hallo, SSD-Tester! Toll, dass Du Deine Seite promotest, finde ich sogar richtig. Bloß gibt es in den Tabellen dort keine Temperatur-Angaben/°C-Messungen während der Tests. Auch Verbrauch usw. wäre toll, aber verstehe schon - ist nicht so einfach zu messen. Und wie gesagt - man kann nicht bei Gen3/Gen4 pauschalisieren, z.B. eine Crucial P5 Plus ist ordentlich, günstig und schnell, aber für Laptops/Notebooks nicht geeignet, da heiß und gefressig. SN850 - genauso wenig. Aber 980Pro ist hingegen viel besser in dieser Hinsicht. Eine Gen3 970Evo Plus ist heißer und langsamer. Und bei leichter Belastung, also zu >95%, wird man kein Throttling erleben. In den restlichen 5% wird sie langsamer, aber auch noch schnell genug und kaum/nicht langsamer als Gen3-SSD im "Steady State" (also "nach pSLC") ohne Throttling.
Außerdem sehe ich immer noch nicht genaue Angaben zum Test-System auf der Homepage, hast doch hier gesehen, dass ein stärkeres System potentiell viel bessere Ergebnisse erreicht - also ist im Gegensatz zu SATA-SSD-Tests bei NVMe-SSDs vieles nicht mehr vergleichbar!


----------



## DJMCM (8. April 2022)

massaker schrieb:


> Außerdem sehe ich immer noch nicht genaue Angaben zum Test-System auf der Homepage


Angaben zum Test-System stehen auf der Startseite (unten). 
Was meinst du mit "Verbrauch"?
 Das mit der Temperaturangabe wäre sicher hilfreich, aber jetzt im Nachhinein nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## massaker (8. April 2022)

DJMCM schrieb:


> Angaben zum Test-System stehen auf der Startseite (unten).
> Was meinst du mit "Verbrauch"?
> Das mit der Temperaturangabe wäre sicher hilfreich, aber jetzt im Nachhinein nicht mehr möglich.


Ach, ok, sorry dann... Ja, für Notebook-Besitzer ist halt Temperatur und auch Verbrauch am wichtigsten, so wie halt Tomshardware das macht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

